# Your best Skyrim "Awesome pictures"?



## VoodooActual

Skyrim's "Awesome Pictures" Thread

So, I started this thread in 2011.. and since then, we've reached nearly 500 pages. I'm amazed! I'm sorry for the lack of effort I've put into this page, but I'll try and make it look a little nicer. Courtesy to Lifeshield and co, We now have a FULL guide on how to install mods and make your game look as pretty as our screenshots! Massive thanks to him.

*The Overclock.net Guide To Modifying TESV: Skyrim V1.1*



*Introduction*

A lot of people post here and ask how some of us get our screenshots looking so good, what mods we use, what performance is like, etc. So I thought I'd take a little time to go over some of the stuff I use personally as well as share a couple of tricks and tweaks that I have picked up, and use, along the way.

Please bare in mind that my methods are not the definitive way, neither should they be taken as such. I am simply sharing my efforts with you to assist you in getting your game looking good and running good to go along with the increased visual quality.

*Modifying Skyrim*

As always a great source of reliable mod information can be found at *STEP*.

Below is my personal revised mod list, in general order of installation. Links have been added for ease of grabbing a mod. Some texture mods may lead to NSFW content, such as in-game gore and nudity. I am not responsible for any offense taken for pointing to such mods. Such mods are listed as NSFW so that they can be avoided.

I'm not an uber lore freak, but my mod list is fairly lore friendly (for the most part).

* Denotes recommended core mods to install. All others are optional.



Spoiler: Unreal Warfare's Skyrim Mod List



*[World]*

*Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized**
*No stretching**
*Better Dynamic Snow**
*SMIM**
*Skyrim HD**
*Serious HD**
*Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak**
*AoF Detailed Mountains**
*High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains**
*Hectrol Caves Deluxe**
*Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture**
*Skyrim Flora Overhaul**
*Trees HD**
*Ultimate Lush Overhaul**
*Natural Grass**
*W.A.T.E.R**
*Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)**
*Real Snow**
*Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)*
*Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)*
*Vibrant Auroras**
*Realistic Smoke and Embers**
*Quality Snowflakes**
*HD Enhanced Terrain**
*Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition **
*HiRes Legible Road Signs**
*HQ Towns and Villages**
*AoF Farmhouses**
*Chimneys for Skyrim **
*Visible Windows**
*Windmills Resized**
*Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ**
*Beautiful Whiterun**
*Revamped Exterior Fog**
*Lightning During Storms**
*Distant Decal Fix**
*Solstheim Landscape**
*Dramatic Clouds**
*Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs**

*[Interiors]*

*Detailed Rugs**
*Design of the Nords Banners**
*Detailed Chests**
*Septim HD**
*High Quality Skyrim Map V2**

*Better Bedrolls*
*HD Baskets Retex*
*HD Linens*
*HD Misc*
*HD Ore and Ingots*
*HD Sacks*
*High Quality Food and Ingredients*
*Not Really HD Keys*
*Not Really HD Display Case*
*Real Effect Candle*
*Realistic Instruments*
*Realistic Paper*
*Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar*
*Lockpick Inventory Model*
*Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored*

*[Dungeons]*

*Re-Defined Dungeons**
*Ultimate HD Torch**
*New Thinner Torch**
*Ruins Clutter**
*Dragon Glyphs HD**

*Better Bones*
*Ash Pile Retex*
*Intricate Spider Webs*
*Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines*
*Mystery Modders Shrines*

*[NPC's + Animals]*

*Better Beast Races**
*Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack**
*Bellyaches Dragon Replacer**
*Bloody Dragon Bones**
*Beast Skeletons**
*83 Willows 101 Bugs HD**

*Pondfish Retexture*
*Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement*
*Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak*
*Frost Atronach Retex*
*AIMP Antz in my Pantz*
*New Children*
*Thanatos Dragon*
*HD Rabbits Plus*
*Birds of Skyrim*
*Birds and Flocks*
*Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture*

*[Character]*

*XCE Xenius Character Enhancement**
*XCE Dawnguard**
*DIMONIZED - UNP* NSFW*
*Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP)*
*CoverKhajlits**
*Better Males (Face & Body)* NSFW*
*Beards**
*No More Blocky Faces**
*Better Freckles**
*Brows**
*Eyebrows Match Hair**
*Natural Eyes**
*AoF Believable Hair **
*More Realistic Hair**
*XCE - Warpaint and Dirt**
*High Res Tints for Beasts**
*Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips & High res Tint Masks**
*Realistic Teeth *Download patch for EEO as well*
*Female Vampires have Fangs**
*Etheral Elven Overhaul**
*Realistic Teeth EEO Patch**

*Lovely Hairstyles*
*Apachii Sky Hair*
*Temptress Race*

*[Animations]*

*FNIS**
*Better Turn and Pose plus Fix**
*Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix**
*dD No Spinning Death Animation**
*No Twitching Dragon Animation**
*New Animation for Running with Bow**

*Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle!)*
*Pretty Female Idles*
*Pretty Sit Idle*
*New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS)*
*Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle only)*
*Zweihander (Male, only install 2hand idle)*
***Run FNIS!*

*[Misc Attire]*

*Cloaks of Skyrim**
*Winter is Coming + CoS Patch**
*Improved NPC Clothing**
*Wear Circlets with Hoods**
*Better Circlets HQ**
*Jewels of the Nord**

*Hoods with Hair*
*Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile*
*Mask of Blades*
*KDCirclets*
*Auryn Pendant*

*[Armour]*

*Immersive Armours**
*aMidianBorn Book of Silence**
*Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement**
*Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood**
*Horse Armour for Skyrim**
*Nightingale Prime HD**
*Perfect Legionnaire plus Gladius & Shield**
*Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask **
*Shield of Ysgramor**
*Improved Closed Faced Helmets**

*Dread Hunter & Huntress Armour*
*Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*
*LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*
*Medusa Armour*
*Mystic Elven Armour HD*
*Sovngarde Steel + High Res*
*Triss Armour Retextured*
*Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch*

*[Weapons]*

*Immersive Weapons**
*Unique Uniques**
*aMidianBorn Book of Silence**
*Greatsword Sheathes**
*Enchantment Effect Replacer**
*Improved Weapon Impact Effects**
*Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows**

*Jaysus Swords*
*Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*
*Elemental Staffs 4k*
*Hell Sword*
*Magicka Sabers*
*Crainte Vormir*
*OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*
*Alternate Blade of Woe*

*[Followers]*

*83Willows Jenassa**
*UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul*
*Convenient Horses*

*[Fix]*

*Compatibility Patches*

*[Effects]*

*Enhanced Lights and FX**
*Interior Dungeon Fog Remover**
*Cinematic Fire Effects**
*Ultimate HD Fire Effects**
*Finer Dust*
*Deadly Spell Impacts**
*No Radial Blur**
*Candlelight Toggle**
*Footprints**
*Shooting Stars**
*Rainbows**
*Burn Freeze Shock Effects**
*Enhanced Blood Texture* NSFW*

*[Interfaces]*

*High Quality 3D Map**
*A Quality World Map**
*Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather**
*Skill Interface Retexture**
*SkyUI**
*iHUD**
*Simple Crosshair**
*Smaller Cursor**
*Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache**

*[Misc]*

*Enhanced Third Person Camera (Recommended to push the character to the side of the crosshair if you use Tilt Shift Depth of Field)*

*[ENB]*

*Unreal Cinema Also install recommended Data File*



Below I will add any Skyrim Mod Lists submitted by other members.


Spoiler: ChaotiKPranXter's Skyrim Mod List






Spoiler: World



HD 2k Textures - Nebula

High Res DLC - Bethesda

High Res Dragon Retext
HD Fire Effects - Buzzdee84
Ruins Clutter Improvement - Raiserfx
Telvanni Reborn
Realistic Mushrooms - Mystery Modder
HD Torture Rack - Mystery Modder
HD Tanning Rack - Mystery Modder
Training Dummies - Mystery Modder
Project Parallax - Osmodius
Moss Rocks - SparrowPrince
W.A.T.E.R. - SparrowPrince/OpticShooter
Enhanced Distant Terrain - SparrowPrince
Skyrim Distance Overhaul - Grieche
Better Dynamic Snow - SparrowPrince/Brumbek
Icebreakers Improved Reverb - Icebreaker

That's Ice (Included in W.A.T.E.R.) - SparrowPrince
S.M.I.M. - Brumbek
Shooting Stars - Isoku
Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurt
Footprints - Jonwd7
Wet And Cold - Isoku
Enhanced Hotpools - Jakhajay
Lush Grass and Trees - SparrowPrince
Waves - Prometheus
Better Smoke & Embers - Isoku





Spoiler: Towns and Villages



Lanterns of Skyrim:
Villages - MannyGT
Bridges - MannyGT
Around Cities - MannyGT

Alternative City Access

Better Cities:

Solitude Docks

DawnStar

Inns

Morthal

Winterhold

RavenRock

Towns & Villages Enhanced:
Markarth Plus - Harleyvitality Haxrus
Whiterun - Aplestormy
Riften - Aplestormy
Solitude - Aplestormy
Windhelm - Aplestormy
Villages - Aplestormy

Riverwood Reborn

Alternative City Access

Ranger Cabins





Spoiler: Creatures



101 Bugs_HD - 83 Willows

Birds of Skyrim

Immersive Creatures

Wolf Retexture 4 (Variants)

Wild Horses

Armored Horses

Real Animals: Domesticated





Spoiler: Characters/NPC's



Sporty Sexy Sweat - Xs2reality

Better Males

Dimonized UNP

Coverwomen w/ Cover Khajit

Xenius High Res Warpaint & Tintmasks w/ Beast races

Apachii Skyhair

Higher Level Enemies

New Guards

Race Menu Cache

Guard Dialogue Overhaul

Leveling Merchant Wallets

Whiterun Guard

Whiterun Fence

Beards

Horns Are Forever (Shows Horns through Head Gear)

Interesting NPC's

XCE

Orc Enhancer

Gender Race Heights V2 (DLC Compatible)

Argonian Raptor Claws

Follower Level Mod





Spoiler: Gameplay



True Compass

iHud
Wearable Lanterns - Chesko

Dragon Souls to Perks

Dummy Training

Equippable Map (Crafted)

Skyrim Live

Bandoliers and Pouches
Frostfall - Chesko

Vampire Shadows

Flexible Perk Trees

Merged Thievery Skill

Realistic Needs and Diseases

Random Alternate Start

Moonpath (w/High Res Textures plus followers)





Spoiler: Armor/Weapons



HD Textures for Vanilla & DLC

High Res Circlets

aMidianborn Book of Silence

Tera Armors

Black Sacrament Armor

Cloaks

Evil Mastermind Armor

Armor Compilation

Medusa & Drakul Armors

Heavy Armory (DLC Compatible)

Light Elven Armor (New cloth/Leather)

Greaves for UNP

Sorceress Robes UNP

Immersive Armor/Weapons





Spoiler: Magic/Combat



Combat Remastered

Magic Duel Reborn

Realistic Ragdolls and Force
Deadly Dragons - 3Jlou

Burnt Corpses

Enhanced Blood





Spoiler: Post Process/Lighting



Unreal Cinema - Unreal Warfare
RealVision - SkyrimTuner
Matso's ENB - Matso
SweetFX
RCRN 3.6 - aLaaa
CoT - Project Reality
Enhanced Lighting & Effects - Anamorfus





Spoiler: Misc.



Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial High Res DLC Patch - Patch Project Team
Useable Barrels - Katixa
Lore Based Loading Screen - Chesko

Divine Punishment for mention of arrows to the knee

Humans drop human parts

Uneqiup Ammo

Usaeable Sawmills
Blacksmith Forge Water Fix

Lighter tools

Lightweight Potions & Poisons

Hoods with Circlets

Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge

Whiterun Fence

Dovahkiin Relax

Improved Bounty Rewards

Diving Boards








Spoiler: Miain's Modlist






Spoiler: Environments



_Landscape (areas outside of City limits)_
Alternative Snow by _Yuril_ (and 2K Road Snow Footprints by _Yuril_)
Detailed Mountains (2k Resolution) by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Alternate Rocks and Mountains by _Benjamin318_
Also, High-Resolution Tundra Moss for AOF Mountains by _Aron_ -OR- High-Resolution Tundra Moss for Ben318s Mountains by _Aron_, depending on which Mountain mod you install. He has others for other mountains if you look in his upload list.
Dense Cobwebs by _Yuril_ -OR- Webs by _ramccoid_
Footprints by _jonwd7_
Glorious Grasses by _Jack245_ -OR- SkyRealism - Grass by _MTichenor_
Re-Defined Dungeons by _Gizmo_ -OR- The Beauty of Skyrim - Caves and Mines by _raiserfx_
Revamped Exterior Fog by _Gargorious_
Skyrim Floral Overhaul by _Vurt_

(Large-Spanning Overhauls)
Static Mesh Improvement Mod by _Brumbek_
Skyrim HD by _NebuLa_
These two together will over-write pretty much everything that was posted above, along with some posted below.

_Cities and Buildings_
Amazing Cities - Riften by _Yuril_ (other major cities also by same Author)
B3 - Better Breezehome and Burrows by _Robinsage_
Better Gray Quarter by _Elioden Ward_
Either one of the following -- Designs of the Nords or City Banner Replacer
Doors Retexture by _Benjamin318_
Better Dwemer Ruins by _Jenova19_, use with Better Markarth by _Jenova19_
HQ College of Winterhold by _Anarin_
Illustrated Town Panels by _Yuril_
Replacement Ivy by _Thonk_
Visible Windows by _isoku_
Windmills Re-Sized (make sure you get the 'Katla's Sail Fix' for it)
Expanded Winterhold Destruction Ruins by _Rhinala70 and phaotoa_

_New Structures - Player Homes_
Amethyst Hollows Dreamworld by _AmethystDeceiver_
Rayek's End by _Rayek_
Riverside Lodge by _Lupus_

_New Structures_
Chapels of Skyrim by _GwaeBloom_
Unique Places by _Passet_ -- REQUIRES DAWNGUARD

_Other Objects and Effects_
HD Barenziah Box and Crown by _Aegrus_
Alternative Smoke by _Yuril_
Ben318s Tents by _Benjamin318_
Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs by _Jenova19_
Detailed Rugs by _raiserfx_
Dragon Glyphs HD - Fixed by _Valstein0_
Enchantment Effect Replacer by _Myopic_
Finer Dust by _CptJoker_
Hot Torch by _Yuril_
Insanity's Celtic Coin by _InsanitySorrow_
Ruins Clutter Improved by _raiserfx_
Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons by _Narmix_
Silly Level of Detail - Wine Cellar by _Narmix_
Statues of Skyrim by _Benjamin318_
Ultimate HD Torch by _BuzzDee84_
Weathered Road Signs by _Nimbli Bimbli_

_Water / Ice_
W.A.T.E.R. (and the fix if using an ENB -- Green-Water Fix)

_Sky_
Amazing Nebula
Enhanced Night Skyrim
Insanity's Moons by _InsanitySorrow_

_Low-VRAM alternatives_
If you do not have a lot of VRAM (1GB or lower), then these mods are safe alternatives since they complement the Official High-Res DLC from Bethesda with improved Bump maps or just improved textures at the same resolution.
AOF Farmhouses by _AnOldFriend_
Bump Cities Vanilla by _Yuril_ (Colorful Whiterun by _Yuril_ - just a slight color enhancement for Whiterun)
Bump Roads Vanilla by _Yuril_
Bump Snow Vanilla by _Yuril_
Bump Mountains Vanilla by _Yuril_
Roofs of Whiterun by _Yuril_ - it fixes a small texture conflict with the roofs





Spoiler: Armors



_Vanilla Armor Retextures_
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors by _CaBaL_
Accingite Vos - Shields HQ Retextures by _Alex_ - also, Hectrol Dwarven Shield High-Res Retexture by _hectrol_
Aeterna's Circlets by _aeterna826_
Another Black Thieves Guild Armor by _Shaft28_
Either Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks by _pondcypress_ or Psychosteve's Dragon Priest Masks by _Psychosteve_
Better Shrouded Armor by _Half-Dead_
Craftable Thalmor Equipment by _Shodan44_
Elaborate Textiles by _Miss Obsidienne_
Either Royal Daedric Armor by _GarryG_ or Glorious Daedric Re-Texture by _Gloriouz_ (Royal Daedric also contains matching set of weapons)

_New Armor Sets_
I'll try to list only the Lore-Friendly armor sets (sets that look like they could exist within the world of Elder Scrolls)
A Perfect Assassin by _Newermind43_
Avatar of Baltazar by _Newermind43_
Avatar of Grenth by _Newermind43_
Black Overlord by _Newermind43 and daedilus_
Black Sacrament Armor by _AmethystDeceiver_
Beserk Black Swordsman Armor by _Zenl_
Blood Witch Armor by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Crimson Ranger Armor by _patobek_
Cultist Regalia by _PeterKeller_
Dark Nemesis - Ebony Reincarnation by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Dark Nemesis - ENHANCED EDITION by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Divine Aegis HD by _Sader and Shodan44_
Dragon Knight Armor by _Hothtrooper44_
Dragonbone Ebonsteel Armor by _Dreogan_ (helmets in this work real well with Dragon Knight Armor by Hothtrooper44)
Drow Armor Set by _Newermind43_
Equipment of the Eternal Shine by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Immersive Armors by _Hothtrooper44_ (aMB textures for Immersive Armors by _Daendra and CaBaL_ -- replaces Vanilla textures used by some of the armor sets with aMidianBorn Book of Silence textures that are of higher quality)
Inpou by Neo by _Neovinci_
JackoO's Knightly Armory by _JackoO_
JackoO's Praetorian Armor by _JackoO_
Knight of Thorns Armor and Spear of Thorns by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Masters of Death - Rise of the Brotherhood by _fume0101_ (Assassin's Creed-inspired light armor)
Medusa and Drakul Armors by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Mystic Elven HD by _Sader_
Nightingale Prime HD by _AncientVampire and Zerofrost_
Nordic Spellweaver Armor by _PeterKeller_
Perfect Legionnaire by _Ali Bengali_
Ritual Armor of Boethiah by _Wasbunny_
Scout Armor by _DoODABoOM_
Skyforge Shields by _Dreogan_
TERA Online Armors - Male and Female by _asianboy345_ - _NOT LORE-FRIENDLY_
Tribunal Robes and Masks by _Zairaam and Natterforme_
Triss Armor Retextured by _Psyke23 and oldholo_
True Bound Armors by _foster_
The Legend of Zelda - Skyrim Modification by _Tyen_
Wearable Bard's Lute and Retex by _Dragonis0_
Wearable Elder Scrolls by _SephDragoon_





Spoiler: Weapons



_Vanilla Weapon Retextures_
Alternate Blade of Woe by _ktacreations_
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons by _CaBaL_
Unique Uniques by _InsanitySorrow_

_New Weapon Sets_
Dagger Craft Pack by _faxivcm_
Dark Crusader Reforged by _Angilla_
Dread Knight Weapon Set by _jojjo_
Immersive Weapons by _Hothtrooper44, Ironman5000, and Eckss_
JaySuS Swords by _JaySuS_
Lion Heart Halberd by _Newermind43_
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapon Set by _Isilmeriel_ and Arwen's Sword - Hadhafang by _Yogensya_
Nicoroshi Creations by _Nicoroshi_
Nightingale Pride by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Scioatael Weapons by _Wicked_Jester_
Templar Hammer by _Lord Banewrath Sunblade_
TERA Weapons Collection of Skyrim by _Iromizu_
Thor's Hammer - Mjolnir by _Ghosu_
Thresher Maul by _siberok92_ (included with Immersive Weapons)
Unique Bows Collection by _Artisanix_
Weapons of the Third Era by _masterofshadows and 747823 (original author)_





Spoiler: Body Mods



_Female Body Types and Textures_
CNHF - Calyps and Nuska's Heroic Form by _calyps and nuska_ (NSFW)

Dimonized UNP Body by _dimon99_ (NSFW)
-Body Imperfect by _betterbecause_ (NSFW)
-Mature Skin Texture and Body by _Maevan2_ (NSFW)
-Nuska's Real Skin by _Nuska_ (currently hidden on Nexus)
-Navetsea's Body Texture by _Navetsea_ (NSFW)

_Male Body Types and Textures_
Better Males by _Chris57 and FavouredSoul_ (NSFW)
High-Res Face Maps for Men by _Geonox_

_Head Improvements (Hairs, etc.)_
These are not specific to a certain body type listed above
AOF Believable Hair by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Fine Hair HQ by _Yuril_
Apachii SkyHair by _Apachii_
Beards by _Hvergelmir_
Brows by _Hvergelmir_ or HQ Eyebrows by _Regn_
Smile in HD by _zzjay_

Warpaint and Makeup Mods (for use with SKSE High-Res Tweak)
Badass Warpaint by _Skree000_ (Viper, from the movie Doomsday) Also, I have a High-Res version of this that I made for the SKSE tweak that allows 2K-Resolution warpaints. PM me if you want it, as I have not uploaded it to the Nexus (Skree000 hasn't been online in a while).
Battle Hardened Warpaints by _Diethardt and netherwalk_
Better Makeup for SKSE by _Diethardt_
XCE Warpaints and Dirt by _Xenius_ - These are high-resolution versions of the Vanilla Warpaints.

Any one of the following:
Covereyes by _mrLenski_
Flan's Eyes by _DarNilavu_
Natural Eyes by _nevenbridge_





Spoiler: NPC Mods



_Vanilla NPC Adjustments_
Arie of Anga's Mill by _FalmerBane_
Facelift Aela by _Axeface_
Facelift Faendal[/UIRL] by _Axeface_
Facelift Mjoll by _Axeface_
Hvelgemir's Redesigned Housecarls by _Hvelgemir_
Jenassa by _83Willow_
Lydia Sylvan Makeover by _21crescendo_
Non-Whory Housecarls by _navetsea_
Sylgja of Shor Stone by _FalmerBane_
The Companions by _Netherwalk_
The New Serana by _Beans_
Uthgerd Kriegswolfe by _FalmerBane_
Vilkas and Farkas by _Netherwalk_
Ysolda of Whiterun by _FalmerBane_

_Follower Mods_
Additional NPC Follower Voice Type by _GomuGomu64_
Amazing Follower Tweak by _Dheuster_
Guard Dialogue Overhaul by _Eck_
Varied Guards by _JulianP_

_New Followers_
Atvir Dres by _JanusForbeare_
Eryniel Elf Reborn by _urshi and donnyducky_
Game of Thrones Followers by _Donker316_
Hoth by _Hothtrooper44_
Kaplan by _Diethardt_
Mhillis Tuise by _Diethardt_
Tauriel from The Hobbit by _m0ckin9bird_
Thaiden by _83Willow_
Valfar by _Omesean_
Vilja in Skyrim by _Emma Amgepo Lycanthrops_
Vizerin and Company by _Diethardt_

_Miscellaneous NPC Mods_
Thieves Wear Thieves Guild Armor by _PrinceShroob_
Ash Pile Retex by _Raymond Murphy_
No NPC Greetings by _Cipscis_


[/quote]



*Load Order*

Load order can be easily sorted with
*BOSS*
, (Better Oblivion Sorting Software) made compatible with Skyrim. It will set the load order, overriding Steam's, and warn you of dirty files, incompatibilities and outdated versions. There are numerous unrecognized plugins that would require manual ordering. Some recognized plugins will still require manual ordering.

You can also use *WRYE Bash* combined with BOSS as WRYE Bash also detects and warns about conflicts, and you can manually adjust load orders after running BOSS. It also creates a bashedpatch.esp which can help update leveled lists, .ini tweaks and character behaviors as well as merge some of the smaller mods so you take up less space and don't clutter your data file.

If you are unsure about a specific mods load order, ask the author!

*Optimizing Skyrim*

A lot of people like to run Skyrim really maxed out with high quality graphics settings, including extreme alteration of ini's. Personally I find this unnecessary when running an ENB profile with Tilt Shift Depth of Field. I also think this is one of the main causes of performance issues for a lot of standard users who will generally push their PC's to the max with altered UGrids, Ultra settings, max resolution textures, and then throw a high quality ENB profile on top of it all, and then wonder why performance is being hit so hard.

When running an ENB profile I personally run Skyrim on High settings with Anisotopic Filtering and Anti Aliasing disabled as current ENB Binaries will handle Anisotopic Filtering, Anti Aliasing and Shadows.. The only ini settings I will modify to push further is grass and trees to reduce pop in.

You can find my ini's below. Be sure to edit resolution and rendering device as necessary if you wish to copy it.


Spoiler: Unreal Warfare's SkyrimPrefs ini



[General]

fBrightLightColorB=1.0000

fBrightLightColorG=1.0000

fBrightLightColorR=1.0000

iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1

bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Imagespace]

bDoDepthOfField=0

iRadialBlurLevel=0

[Display]

iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3

fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000

fShadowDistance=4000

iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024

iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048

iShadowSplitCount=2

iMaxAnisotropy=1

fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000

fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000

fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000

fGamma=1.0000

fDecalLOD2=1500.0000

fDecalLOD1=1000.0000

fSpecularLODStartFade=1000

fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000

fLightLODStartFade=2500

iTexMipMapMinimum=0

iTexMipMapSkip=0

iWaterMultiSamples=0

iMultiSample=0

iShadowMode=3

bTreesReceiveShadows=1

bDrawLandShadows=1

bFull Screen=1

iSize H=1080

iSize W=1920

fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000

fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000

fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000

fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000

fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007

fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007

iScreenShotIndex=2

bShadowMaskZPrepass=0

bMainZPrepass=0

iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10

iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30

bFloatPointRenderTarget=1

sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"

bFXAAEnabled=0

iShadowMapResolution=2048

fShadowBiasScale=0.25

iShadowMaskQuarter=4

iAdapter=0

iPresentInterval=0

[Grass]

b30GrassVS=0

fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000

fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000

fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000

[MAIN]

bGamepadEnable=1

bCrosshairEnabled=1

fHUDOpacity=1.000

bSaveOnPause=0

bSaveOnTravel=0

bSaveOnWait=0

bSaveOnRest=0
[GamePlay]

bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1

bShowQuestMarkers=1

iDifficulty=2
[Interface]

bDialogueSubtitles=0

bGeneralSubtitles=0

[Controls]

fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000

fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125

bAlwaysRunByDefault=1

bInvertYValues=0

bGamePadRumble=1

bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]

iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]

fAutosaveEveryXMins=60.0000

[AudioMenu]

fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000

fVal7=1.0000

uID7=0

fVal6=1.0000

uID6=0

fVal5=1.0000

uID5=0

fVal4=1.0000

uID4=0

fVal3=1.0000

uID3=0

fVal2=0.4000

uID2=466532

fVal1=1.0000

uID1=554685

fVal0=0.8000

uID0=1007612
[Clouds]

fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000

fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000

fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000

fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]

fTreeLoadDistance=250000

fBlockMaximumDistance=150000

fBlockLevel1Distance=40000

fBlockLevel0Distance=25000

fSplitDistanceMult=1.1

bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]

fObstacleAlpha=0.5000

fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000

fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500

fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000

fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500

fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000

fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000

fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500

fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000

fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000

fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000

fEdgeThickness=10.0000

fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]

bRenderSkinnedTrees=1

uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20

[Decals]

uMaxDecals=250

bDecals=1

bSkinnedDecals=1

uMaxSkinDecals=50

uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40

[LOD]

fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5

fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5

fLODFadeOutMultActors=6

[Launcher]

bEnableFileSelection=1

bShowAllResolutions=1

uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]

bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]

bUseBlurShader=0



It's worth noting that if you have a good CPU you can, of course, bump up shadow settings, etc, higher. I wouldn't recommend going much higher than Ultra though if you want playability as well as nice quality.

If you want an easy way to mess around with ini's without wondering what each piece of code does and number crunching then you can try out Skyrim Configurator. This interface simply gives you the option to adjust settings in your skyrim.ini and other configs with sliders, dropdown menus, and even provides screenshots displaying the different effects. Furthermore, it allows the use of threading for smoother performance on many functions, which forces your CPU to use multiple threads to process the information. This can save time and frustration if you're not confident or familiar with altering .ini and .cfg files. Hovering over any of the options also provides details as to what will happen with the use of the different options.




A couple of mods to help with performance can be installed, you can find them listed below.

*Skyrim Performance Plus*
*Skyrim Project Optimization*
*HiAlgoBoost
*

Once you have installed all the mods you require, download *Optimizer Texture* and then run it as Administrator. Generally I only optimize loose textures over 2048 size. The settings that I optimize with can be found below.




Tips:

If you want character, armour, and weapon textures to look nice and high detailed, install them after running the optimization tool.

If you just want your character to look nice and high detailed, install a race mod (Temptress is a good one to use here if you play a female character) along with installation of high quality textures to that race mod (as an example, I install high quality UNP textures to my Temptress folder along with high quality tints and masks), back the modified race mod up and install/reinstall it after you have run the optimization tool. The general rule of thumb if you go this route is that if a NPC doesn't use it, you can generally get away with not optimizing it. This goes for mods like Apachii Sky Hair, Black Sacrament Armour, and other similar mods that aren't put in levelling lists.

Using the some of the above mentioned mods and ini's along with these optimizations and tips I manage a solid 45 FPS minimum outdoors (AMD 965BE @ 4ghz & R7950 3gb), while running a performance hungry ENB profile.

*Taking screenshots*

A lot of screenshots can be manipulated by their respective authors via camera positioning, installation of specific animation mods, or playing around with the console.

A full list of console commands useful for taking screenshots, including camera manipulation, NPC control, and weather control, can be found *here*

Below is a list of recommended animation mods. I will add more to the list over time.


Spoiler: Unreal Warfare's Recommended Animation Mods



*FNIS Consider this a requirement. **Always run FNIS after installation / uninstallation of an animation mesh!*

*New Animation for Running with Bow*
*Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle if you intend to use other magic animations or it will conflict!)*
*Pretty Female Idles*
*Pretty Sit Idle*
*New Animation for Magic Casting *
*Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle)*
*Zweihander (Male 2hand idle)*



*ENB and Injector Profiles*

So you want to download an ENB configuration and dive into it and start doing a bit of tweaking yourself. The only problem for you is you have no idea where to start. My aim here is to try and give you some guidelines and pointers to help push you in the right direction. This is not a definitive guide so I will not be explaining how to tweak every setting available, there are guides for that which will be linked in this article, just a push in the right direction.



Spoiler: Unreal Warfare's Quick Guide to ENB



*Choosing a configuration as a base*

The first thing you need to do is choose a configuration for yourself. There are many, many configurations out on
Skyrim
Nexus, and many you try may not be for you (even my own) so the first thing you have to ask yourself is what you want from your configuration. What appeals to you.

Some cinematic styles include Unreal Cinema, TV-ENB, Stakado's Cinemascope & CLENB..

Some realistic styles include Opethfeldt6, Superb ENB-RL, & Sharpshooters Extreme Vision ENB.

Some artistic styles include ENBPM.

Some colourful styles include K-ENB.

Please note this is just my opinion, there are many other good configurations out there, and yes, of course I am going to give a mention to my own configuration!









*Please, always credit the original author for their work, and make sure you gain permission to use any custom assets!*

*Main files in an ENB configuration*

So now you have chosen an ENB to work from, you have opened it up, followed the installation instructions, and have it up and running. So what's next?

Well first you need to know what each file is and what it controls. Normally you will see the following files (in no particualr order):

*d3d9.dll* (this is the binary and required to run ENB, you won't see this in most files, it nee to be downloaded from enbdev.com).
*enbseries.ini* (this is where the majority of settings are configured).
*enbbloom.fx* (this is where bloom is controlled, some configurations use custom bloom files created by Matso).
*enbeffect.fx* (in general this is where colour, contrast, tone mapping and brightness is controlled. Some configurations also use custom shaders and bloom effects created by HD6. You'll normally find vignettes, like letterbox view, here).
*enbeffectprepass.fx* (here is where custom Depth of Field code created by Matso can be found if your files uses it, newer versions of Matso's DoF include filmgrain which negate the need for a seperate effect.txt file if you configure it correctly).
*enbpallette* (the pallette gives you greater control over what colours specific areas of the game are rendered in. You can edit it in Photoshop).

These are the main files used in every ENB. Not every ENB requires a pallette but most will use one. Other than the pallette the other files can be edited with Notepad.

*Optional files*

Other optional files that may be included are:

*effect.txt* (gives some extra options like sharpening, film grain, etc).

You can also use other post proccessing applications aswell like SMAA, FXAA, & Realistic Lighting. I won't go into the details of these applications here as I want to focus on ENB but I will list the files you will normally use.

For FXAA you'll normally use:

*d3d9_fxaa.dll*
*injFX_Shaders*
*injFX_Settings.h*
*shader*

For SMAA you'll normally use:

*d3d9_smaa.dll*
*injector*
*SMAA*
*SMAA.h*

For Realistic Lighting you'll normally use:

*Realistic Lighting.esp* (main file)
*Realistic Lighting Patcher.esp* (this always gets placed after Realistic Lighting in Load Order or your changes will not show. Always delete the old Realistic Lighting Patcher.esp before updating).
*Realistic Lighting Java Patcher* (not normally included, get this from the Realistic Lighting file page if you wish to configure it yourself)
*Realistic Lighting configuration settings* (not always included, get this from the Realistic Lighting file page if you wish to configure it yourself)

For Further Dark Dungeons for ENB you'll normally use:

*Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp* (makes all dungeons operate under the night lighting settings).

You may also find some authors include sun textures or water textures. The water textures are designed to keep water foam from being too bright whenyou start playing with fire effects so can be important to use. The sun textures are normally author choice, though sun settings will normally be configured around them.

*Useful configuration tools*

Ok, so now you have an understanding of what files you should expect to see in most configurations I will now point you in the direction of the *Guide for ENB series mods*. This guide covers what every setting does in the enbseries.ini and enbeffect.fx files. It also covers what setting controls other post proccessing applications being used in conjunction with ENB.

You can also use the *ENB Customizer* tool which is a good tool for those who want to get started but without diving into all the code.

To access the in-game ENB GUI press Shift + Enter. You will need to save the configuration (click Save at the top of the GUI) if you wish to keep your changes or it will revert back to the last saved changes upon the next loading of the profile.

If you wish to try out multiple presets you can also try out the *ENB Manager*

This is an easy to use interface that will pair nicely with the above mentioned ENB Customizer. This utility allows you to store multiple Post Processors, be it ENB, SweetFX, FXAA, etc. into it's subfolders providing you the opportunity to switch between them at will. They store the necessary files outside of Skyrim's location, and inject them when you activate it through the executable. You can also deactivate them completely. It stores the files in profiles as well, for example, if you use multiple presets for a particular version like 0.157, just load the version and switch to the profile of your choice. You can also have multiple palettes for each profile, and any included in the files will be automatically installed.




It is important to note that you should only switch out presets that use the same ENB Binary version. Otherwise you will need to restart Skyrim for specific changes to take effect or you may experience anomalies.

*Performance*

Be mindful some effects can really hurt performance, for yourself or others. Some of us love to pile on the effects but realistically users can have issues running them because they like to run a load of high resolution textures on a mid range rig without optimization. With this in mind it may be a good idea to check out, and encourage other users to use, the Texture Optimizer which will compress textures to a manageable level for your videocard to proccess.

The things that tend to impact performance in ENB itself are in general:

*Ambient Occlusion*
*Complex Indirect Lighting*
*Depth of Field*
*FXAA* (with Anti Aliasing at a high level)

SMAA, and FXAA without Anti Aliasing, can still have a performance hit though not as high, depending on the settings. FXAA has a bigger impact than SMAA (from my experience).

effect.txt file can have a minor perofrmnace hit. Normally only 1-3 FPS max.

*Things to remember*

There's so many questions that can be asked about configuring ENB that I couldn't possibly begin to start listing everything here. However some general pointers I will give follow.

*Have a plan of what you want to achieve with your configuration and stick to it.* It's so easy to get sidetracked and lose the aim of what you were originally trying to achieve.

*Make regular backups and make notes of major changes made.* You might edit your configuration and realise after a while it really isn't how you want it to be. Believe me this is very easily done. Editing configurations always seems to be a never ending proccess and you tweak and tune. Sometimes you'll find you can tweak too much!

*Don't be afraid to ask for help.* Most people within the ENB community are very helpful and will happily answer any questions you have if you get stuck. Notable people to follow especially are Matso and JawZ who have great experience with coding for ENB. Other users you can approach on Skyrim Nexus are myself, UnrealWarfare (obiviously), 83Willow, Kyokushinoyama, Midhras, & Mindflux, who have done extensive work both in modifying presets and taking screenshots.

*Don't bend to the will of others.* Remember, you do this for yourself first and foremost. Everyone else comes second. If you start making the configuration for everyone else it will look nothing like what you intended it to be and you will lose track of what you want to achieve. There's a fine line between fixing problems and making everyone else happy. Make sure you are happy first and make sure the configuration is tailored to your system's strengthes before you start reconfiguring for others.

*Don't give up!*. It can be really easy to get so far and think, that's it, I've had enough. Or to be disheartened by bad feedback or lack of endorsements. Try and get the constructive feedback and work on what fixes problems and don't get caught up in drama. If it's not constructive, ignore it. A lack of endoresement doesn't mean you configuration is bad, but maybe it just isn't to everyone elses taste. Different people prefer different things. Some of the better looking configurations don't get the recognition they deserve by the majority, for a variety of reasons.

*Credit every author for their work if you use it.* It's very disrespectful to an author to use their work without credit or permission. Most will allow you to if you just ask nicely. Don't get caught out and end up with your configuration getting pulled from the Nexus because you couldn't take a few minutes to type up a request.

*Have fun!* It doesn't need to be tiresome. Do it in your own time and enjoy the proccess of bringing Skyrim closer to your vision of what it should be.

I hope this helps to give you a slightly better understanding of what to expect in an ENB, what resources are available to you to configure ENB, and where to go for help if you need it. If you require further information, or just have a random question, feel free to ask.



*Downsampling*

More to come on this soon.

*Guide Credits*

Lifeshield (Unreal Warfare) - Author

ChaotiKPranXter - Contributor

Maian - Contributor


----------



## Hawk777th




----------



## 1ceTr0n

First time I was playing the intro scene, I was so busy looking around at everything and taking it all in when the big ass dragon yelled something above and the before I knew it, smashed right in front of my face and threw me back all the way to the wall and yet somehow I survived! Until he blew his fire breath at me....... freaking awesome!!!
















*Click for bigger*


----------



## DoctorNick

Wow looks pretty awesome. How does the game run? Got almost the same system and I'm considering to buy Skyrim


----------



## ExposedWang

Runs great on my system, I am at a very bad resolution (1360x768) though as my monitor died and I have yet to replace it.









I'll post some screenies when I get home.


----------



## BradleyW

Will be getting this


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Will be getting this


Got it


----------



## VoodooActual

I'm running at 1360x768, so it's technically a half-decent resolution.. totally maxed out it's constant 50FPS+ combat outdoors, and usually 60 dead indoors. It should do even better on your 570, as mine is literally on par with a GTX 560Ti. It's a cracker though, really recommend it! Keep the pictures coming too


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Got it


Sweet! Xmas for me.


----------



## marduk666

i maxed out everything at 2600x1440p with all ultra 70fps average i would say but in close area i have 100fps


----------



## SgtSpike

Is it just me, or does this game not look that much better than Oblivion? I haven't played it, just basing that on seeing the screenshots... The models just don't seem very detailed, especially for the environment.


----------



## Madmanden

This looks painful...










Look who I found!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Don't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't seem to be working for me.


It's all there for me. :/

Steam is working a bit slow however. Probably from overload.


----------



## Boyboyd

Does anyone know where skyrim saves it's screenshots to? I can't find them in the obvious places.


----------



## Smo




----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*
> 
> Is it just me, or does this game not look that much better than Oblivion? I haven't played it, just basing that on seeing the screenshots... The models just don't seem very detailed, especially for the environment.


Well, I do believe it's just the same engine, as with Oblivion > F3 > F:NV > Skyrim, but just wait for the true HD texture packs and fully done nice models soon.. The game is visually miles better than Oblivion, because it's story line can appreciate all those mountains and stuff in the background because it suits it. If Oblivion had a big mountain next to tamriel, it'd look stupid.

The models/faces are SO (Repeat, Emphasis on that SO, it deserves Caps lock) much better than previous Bethesda games, young people actually look young, and not like 90 year olds who've been punched so many times in the face they assume they're 20.


----------



## svaalbard

I dunno, it seems to me that Oblivion almost had better graphics on it than Skyrim (on textures, not people).

I even played both earlier today. Its seems to be the case. (although this is modded oblivion - with OOO, so if there is any texture upgrades in there, maybe false)


----------



## Hexa

Sorry couldn't pick just one. I've also only taken 4 shots so far lol. Maybe it's just me but the game has a certain beauty to it, more so then Oblivion did imo. The art style and everything is just spot on to me. Doesn't hurt that it also runs so much smoother then Oblivion ever did.


----------



## Nw0rb

Love it


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi








Could someone please post a SS of the house that the King said I could buy









I can't find it


----------



## VoodooActual

If I find it (My save reset, so I'm back to heading to whiterun as we speak -.-) I'll take a picture for ya


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> If I find it (My save reset, so I'm back to heading to whiterun as we speak -.-) I'll take a picture for ya


Thanks bud, I'm pigging useless at these open world games!


----------



## RdVortex

This. Inspired by some videos on Youtube. Made it rather hard to listen to their conversation without laughing though.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*
> 
> Is it just me, or does this game not look that much better than Oblivion? I haven't played it, just basing that on seeing the screenshots... The models just don't seem very detailed, especially for the environment.


Personally I think there is a huge difference, comparing max settings to max settings. The landscapes look amazing, the textures are quite good, the amount of foliage and the detail of it is good, and overall it's a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## Madmanden

Nice goat.


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks bud, I'm pigging useless at these open world games!






All 3 shots are of the home, it's just after the main entrance and past the blacksmith's shop..


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> All 3 shots are of the home, it's just after the main entrance and past the blacksmith's shop..


Thanks mate


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I havent played Oblivion before (blasphemy!), but found Skyrim's graphics to be quite impressive tbh, considering the scope and everything. It looks good without, destroying my GPU. Imagine having to render the entire landscape at 16x AF with DX11 tess. Ouch! Btw, I refuse to go less than 16xAF for games like this.

Plus, the graphics aint that bad till its revolting to look at either. Though, I have to admit the game has been sending me into very dark tunnels a lot for missions. I very much prefer being outside with the sun, instead of creeping around tunnels attacking Skeletons/Bandits over and over again. Fallout seems to be alot more diverse in this aspect.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Grrrr, it says i need a key


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Grrrr, it says i need a key


Guess why? you need to buy it.. I think it's 5000 gold?









And yeah, I've only played the first proper mission (twice, I forgot to do an actual save instead of quicksaves!), I'm hoping for more outdoorsy missions soon, and not "This tomb, get some stuff, Another tomb, kill different guys then take similar stuff" etc


----------



## Hartk1213

Headless Man

Eyefinity Skyrim


----------



## Hexa

Just relaxing by the river in my new home made orcish armor.



Hanging out in the lodge before I go out to slay some dragons!



Death of a dragon.


----------



## DoomDash

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wholeeo

Lesson learned, Don't turn your back on a big kitty cat with a sword.


----------



## Toology

This is the best game i have ever played in my 24 years of gaming ( i started at 1







)


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks bud, I'm pigging useless at these open world games!


I felt like that on the witcher 2 at times.


----------



## RuthlessTable

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Not sure if this is considered a spoiler but sure is an awesome picture in my opinion.


----------



## Droogie

How long do you think it'll be before we start seeing mods for this game?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> How long do you think it'll be before we start seeing mods for this game?
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I would say mods by jan 2012 at the very latest if the game is moddable, which i am sure it is/will be.


----------



## Hartk1213

i already found graphics mods if those count lol i used them and man this game looks beautiful now
here is the link to the mods


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i already found graphics mods if those count lol i used them and man this game looks beautiful now
> here is the link to the mods


The images just look the same to me on that website.

Edit: Oh i see, that have just made stuff look less sharp, but it does look better that way.

I think i will wait for a .exe package that just sorts everything out for me.....if they exist?


----------



## Hartk1213

i agree i didnt see any difference on the website images either but once u install it it looks a lot better and that link isnt all of them
here is the rest
detailed faces
no more blocky faces
no more dirty bodies
those are the 3 i installed and i think it looks a lot better


----------



## Droogie

I'm mostly looking for graphics overhaul mods. Major ones. Still debating buying this or BF3 is all, lol. $60 to one or the other....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i agree i didnt see any difference on the website images either but once u install it it looks a lot better and that link isnt all of them
> here is the rest
> detailed faces
> no more blocky faces
> no more dirty bodies
> those are the 3 i installed and i think it looks a lot better


Thanks for the links, these will be useful for many. I think i will just hope they bring out a .exe with these mods packed together with more enhancements, almost an overhaul sort of thing.

again, Cheers for the links. Oh, what would you rate the game out of 10?


----------



## tcaughey

Pretty awesome if you ask me. The expectations and perceptions of graphics by today's gamers baffles me.


----------



## RuthlessTable

I'm waiting for a Frostbite 2 engine mod


----------



## Razultull

this guy is too funny, he has a germanic accent and everything!


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcaughey*
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome if you ask me. The expectations and perceptions of graphics by today's gamers baffles me.


that's what i call... a stunner... wow

goty

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

my humble contribution...





-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Hexa

Just crafted my Ebony Armor set











Another nice screen shot of the environment I think..



Lastly another cool dragon shot I got.


----------



## venomblade




----------



## NvidiaNewbie

lol

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

few more... dragon adventures and then some...







fighting that dragon was so awesome

goty

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## DraXxus1549

So many time I have just stopped to look around, the northern lights were one of those times, so cool to see.


----------



## reberto

Its not a picture, but I'm a huge fan of this video.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> i agree i didnt see any difference on the website images either but once u install it it looks a lot better and that link isnt all of them
> here is the rest
> detailed faces
> no more blocky faces
> no more dirty bodies
> those are the 3 i installed and i think it looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links, these will be useful for many. I think i will just hope they bring out a .exe with these mods packed together with more enhancements, almost an overhaul sort of thing.
> 
> again, Cheers for the links. Oh, what would you rate the game out of 10?
Click to expand...

Rated The game 9.5/10 a few things could be better but overall its awesome

Sent From My Samsung Captivate using Tap-a-talk


----------



## Hartk1213

Also not to do with graphics but if you go in to the command prompt in the game by hitting ~ and type the following
Tgm = toggle God mode infinite health,magicka,stamina
Tcl = toggle collision (fly through walls)
Psb = gives player all spells and shouts
And of u go to IGN there are alot more those r just the ones I used

Sent From My Samsung Captivate using Tap-a-talk


----------



## cre3d

Oh Skyrim, why you so pretty?


----------



## Riou

Vanilla Skyrim looks better than vanilla Oblivion. I think people are too used to Qarl 2GB VRAM texture + Natural environments + other various sky, grass, and water mods for Oblivion.


----------



## captain_clayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*
> 
> Is it just me, or does this game not look that much better than Oblivion? I haven't played it, just basing that on seeing the screenshots... The models just don't seem very detailed, especially for the environment.


the water's better (A LOT BETTER), the models are better, the animations are better, the lighting is far better and i think the general atmosphere has a more distinct feel to it. A lot of oblivion just looked like generic fantasy land, but skyrim has a specific cold, gloomy style to it.


----------



## SM0k3

And this is what happens when you're only level 5 and try to take on a Giant.


----------



## dafour

*Noo horse!*
*Its the other way!!*


----------



## tcaughey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SM0k3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when you're only level 5 and try to take on a Giant.


Haha! Just experience this first hand not too long ago.


----------



## omni_vision

nice pics but still can't get over how the character animations o.0 too bad the pics never show that.


----------



## VoodooActual

Yeah, the character animations are awesome. I love the 2 handed attack animations, even though I play a spellsword.


----------



## Tatakai All

This is what happens to giants that decide to follow me on a wild goose chase:

*
They get funneled into deadly doorways than greeted with a flurry of arrows.*









*They can't decided weather to go up, down or around the stairs so I do 'em a favor and send 'em straight to hell.*


----------



## Cooljohnson




----------



## sloppyjoe123

5 Pictures that sum up the game for me at this point of time.

Clear Skies is my most favourite skill in the game. Was getting sick of those snowstorms LOL.


----------



## svaalbard

5 Pictures that sum up the game for me at this point of time.
Clear Skies is my most favourite skill in the game. Was getting sick of those snowstorms LOL.[/quote]

How do you get rid of your UI? By setting it to 0 in the HUD slider? (if so, thats sorta a hassle - wish there was a keybind like i had in NV)


----------



## Ash568




----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard*
> 
> 5 Pictures that sum up the game for me at this point of time.
> Clear Skies is my most favourite skill in the game. Was getting sick of those snowstorms LOL.


How do you get rid of your UI? By setting it to 0 in the HUD slider? (if so, thats sorta a hassle - wish there was a keybind like i had in NV)[/quote]

Yep. It was quite a hassle, but getting rid of it, makes for some very cool screenshots.


----------



## Artikbot

This ones are my favorites:
































































[imghttp://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/630730981986430345/86959E80FF73E502709BADD603C5562510F34A02/][/img]


----------



## Ash568

thats how to kill a dragon


----------



## PA!NK!LLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> How do you get rid of your UI? By setting it to 0 in the HUD slider? (if so, thats sorta a hassle - wish there was a keybind like i had in NV)


Yep. It was quite a hassle, but getting rid of it, makes for some very cool screenshots.[/quote]

There is a way to remove the hud for screenshots that doesn't involve using the slider, simply hit ~ and type tm. This will toggle menus on/off. Be sure to put it back on though as it will hide all menus including when you open your inventory/skills.


----------



## ACHILEE5

My toon has an arrow stuck


----------



## Nalty

northern lights above whiterun


----------



## tiger187126

i don't get all the "this is just an oblivion copy" outrage i've read in a bunch of places. to be fair i played oblivion on 360 because it came out when i was in college, but this game feels nothing like oblivion did. maybe it's just me.

i wish i would have gotten a pic when i convinced one giant creature to fight another giant creature. those were good times.


----------



## VoodooActual

I'm gonna have to try and get two giants to frenzy.. god damnit that'll be hillarious.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> I'm gonna have to try and get two giants to frenzy.. god damnit that'll be hillarious.


Or two Mammoths









I got the arrow out of my toon!
I traded some arrows to my slave, and it went


----------



## Bikkit




----------



## jdip

I think I'm missing something... How do we take in-game screenshots?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I think I'm missing something... How do we take in-game screenshots?


download fraps.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I think I'm missing something... How do we take in-game screenshots?


Steam overlay has a screenshot key (F12 by default).


----------



## Faraz




----------



## Laurifer

Here's my Nordic warrior, his path to glory shall be epic!

post your character in my portrait thread!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1166590/post-your-skyrim-character-portrait


----------



## SM0k3

Modded with the FXAA Post Process Injector


----------



## Boyboyd

Got a link for this post process FXAA injector? They look really good.

I wish i could take screenshots with steam. Might have to re-map it because it doesn't work with pause break.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Got a link for this post process FXAA injector? They look really good.
> I wish i could take screenshots with steam. Might have to re-map it because it doesn't work with pause break.


Post process FXAA injector download, and you can take screenshots with any steam game using F12.


----------



## Mactox

So far my favorite:


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> Post process FXAA injector download, and you can take screenshots with any steam game using F12.


Thanks. TESnexus wasn't working for me earlier. Glad to see mods are already coming out.


----------



## Foxrun




----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> *Noo horse!*
> *Its the other way!!*


Rofl. This pic gets my vote. I can relate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## BradleyW

This thread won't display correctly on my PC?


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm mostly looking for graphics overhaul mods. Major ones. Still debating buying this or BF3 is all, lol. $60 to one or the other....


Both!!1 I did, well kinda I bought my sis a copy of Skyrim and before that I bought two copies of BF3 lol Im getting my copy of skyrim next payday or if i sell something lol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This thread won't display correctly on my PC?


You must have broken something


----------



## xSociety




----------



## turrican9

Here is a few pictures from my gameplay







At level 13 now


----------



## Muyami

D: OP Has the pic I was going to upload, I'll have to find more now!


----------



## NightsRequiem

This is one of my favorites, taken mid-disemboweling










And this one from inside a creepy house I found in an unlikely place.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I love being a battle ice mage with an attitude *What else would I be*?









*This dumb broad bit off more then she could swallow*


*
This chief finally got "the point" of my joke*


----------



## M00NIE

some of my favs so far


----------



## tiger187126

i saw the hand warpaint and i knew what i had to do.


----------



## ErOR




----------



## VoodooActual

Hmm. My skyrim's working fine allbeit one error.

For some reason (It's so minor, but it does grind you down) is that i'm getting an '$' infront of everything on the menu's. IE -

On pressing 'Tab', I see.

$Skills, $Magic, $Items $Map

On the Main Menu, I see...

$Continue
$Load
$Save

ETC ETC. Any suggestions?









PS - Tried getting a photo, Imageshack's playing the fool. Lemme find another host.


----------



## ACHILEE5




----------



## StarDestroyer

hope theres lasers in the games

but really, do the magic skills have an energy weapon looking type attacks


----------



## Spunkybd

http://steamcommunity.com/id/spunkybd/screenshots/

in there somewhere


----------



## BradleyW

Ok after looking at all the cool screenshots I wan this game! Why did i ask for it for christmas?


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

wow, this thread... my fav thing on the internet right now... some real beauts... just home from working and already readying to do nothing but play skyrim

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok after looking at all the cool screenshots I wan this game! Why did i ask for it for christmas?


It will suck the very life out of you...but in a good way.

What kinda playtime you guys racking up? 35 hours here.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok after looking at all the cool screenshots I wan this game! Why did i ask for it for christmas?


I made that mistake once!
And yeah, you lot were all playing the game. And I had to wait til Christmas









edit, I've been playing this, 28 hours


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> It will suck the very life out of you...but in a good way.
> What kinda playtime you guys racking up? 35 hours here.


24 hours in the first two days of playing (sat and sunday), but only 4 hours since then.

i do have 2 characters, one is at 20 and the other is at 16.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

MOAR BEAST SCREENSHOTS!!! To those who still havent got the game, GET IT NOW!!! It's worth putting off Saints Row 3 for later.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> It will suck the very life out of you...but in a good way.
> What kinda playtime you guys racking up? 35 hours here.


34 here. About 12 of those were on thursday night / friday morning. My fear now is that i'm playing it so much i'm gonna get sick of it. Like when you listen to a song too many times.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I only did 20 hours. I am quite surprised how fast I finished the main Alduin story and the War between the 2 sides missions tbh.

Level 16 Nord ftw.


----------



## Foxrun

35 here


----------



## wint0nic

Good game it seems, will be purchasing tonight!


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> I only did 20 hours. I am quite surprised how fast I finished the main Alduin story and the War between the 2 sides missions tbh.
> Level 16 Nord ftw.


get into the guilds/side missions/try different characters both classes and races. honestly i got a little bored of the main story so i started a new character specifically to do guild stuff and it's a blast.


----------



## Reshkar

_The first one is taken with the FXAA Post Process Injector mod and the second without:_
1st

2nd

3rd

4th

I like pretty skies


----------



## Eagle1337

Yup.


----------



## zoodecks

I'm surprised you guyz havnt posted the dwemer cave shots up yet, I'll do it today.


----------



## Wbroach23

My sis was at 41 hours yesterday unfortunately I'm at zero, I have yet to get a copy for mineself just her. lol







But that makes me a good sibling right?


----------



## rafety58

I really like how this one looks with all the snow in the background


----------



## BradleyW

1st image with FX Injection looks like a cartoon.


----------



## Elxir

What I find ridiculous is my friend who has a GT240, and an AMD Athlon 2.7GHz dual core can run this game on medium and some high, and even some AA and AF, with slight frame rate spikes but playable for the most part.


----------



## Foxrun

game is awesome


----------



## That Guy

EQUIPMENT:
Nightingale Armor set
Glass Bow/Arrow
Ebony War Axe(Superior)
Mehrune's Razor






43.6 Hours and counting.


----------



## Foxrun

Up to 45 hours now ... and my horse still wants to dominate things - _ -


----------



## venomblade

here's another!


----------



## zoodecks

Here pics of the dwemer cave I found =D







The cave is Huge and that's only part of it











And there's a few of these things for you to run for your life from







no i mean it they really hurt XD


----------



## Mactox

that dwemer cave is a beauty ... if you follow the main quest you'll pass by there eventually








Only problem is that I get a lot of screen flickering there


----------



## MethosTR

I wouldn't exactly call this a breathtaking moment, but did have that effect, because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## jellis142

This game is so beautiful... I mean, those night skies make me want to well up a little.

Just got Oblivion, but I'm definitely asking for this come Christmas time.


----------



## zoodecks

Here's another sky dragon shot







waited a while for the dragon to go over that moon, it kept avoiding it just to spite me.


----------



## Arensethar

From these screen-shots I want to get the game so bad, but my PC is rather crappy. Wondering how it will run on my current card (GTS 450). I am considering upgrading to a GTX 560TI soon, since I am also getting Battlefield 3, however is my CPU likely to bottleneck me (i5 650)? My CPU is at stock speed by the way, but if i need to i can probably overclock (~3.6 GHz should be fine if it maybe struggles). My monitor is a 24" (1920x1080).


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is so beautiful... I mean, those night skies make me want to well up a little.
> 
> Just got Oblivion, but I'm definitely asking for this come Christmas time.


Oblivion is still a superb game, it's just a little outdated. The graphics aren't all that bad now, as well, especially if you use mods.


----------



## Thingamajig




----------



## Mudfrog

This completely sucked... One dragon isn't too difficult but fighting two at once is a PITA


----------



## svaalbard

to have beautiful vibrant looking screen shots - see this video and go to the link in the video description - install the mod (its a shader mod)

and be amazed. You will turn into a photographer.(screen shots every 10seconds lol)





Also, check out this video to remove the clouds and blur from your map (when you press m)


----------



## Chobbit

about 5 hours only and all I've done is got to the first town, talked to the shop keeper to get his mission to get his gold claw back, went there did the first dungeon explored like mad then looked around that area and killed some animals. That's it!!!! I spend so much time exploring everything I get no where.

Loving it all the same


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> about 5 hours only and all I've done is got to the first town, talked to the shop keeper to get his mission to get his gold claw back, went there did the first dungeon explored like mad then looked around that area and killed some animals. That's it!!!! I spend so much time exploring everything I get no where.
> Loving it all the same


You should go to the *Official* The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Information and Discussion Thread And then look at Post #1505 if you missed those stones for upping the class of your choosing. I believe its theif, warrior, or mage but your close enough to the beginning that I thought you should check it out before you get to far lol


----------



## adridu59




----------



## Eagle1337

having e pic fun in this game!


----------



## EmL

I like purple.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> here's another!


That poor shopkeeper.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> You should go to the *Official* The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Information and Discussion Thread And then look at Post #1505 if you missed those stones for upping the class of your choosing. I believe its theif, warrior, or mage but your close enough to the beginning that I thought you should check it out before you get to far lol


The lover stone eh! Sounds good I havent even levelled up once yet so I shal find that strait away







Thanks


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> The lover stone eh! Sounds good I havent even levelled up once yet so I shal find that strait away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


No problem I dont have the game yet but Im keeping up with everything best I can lol I bought it for my sister though so shes playing it shes at about 46hrs now or so lol


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> No problem I dont have the game yet but Im keeping up with everything best I can lol I bought it for my sister though so shes playing it shes at about 46hrs now or so lol


My friend thought I was an idiot because I'd got to level 15 without even knowing they were there. I guess that's just me and my shortcut's backfiring on me


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> That poor shopkeeper.


He wouldn't take any of my coupons xD.


----------



## Wbroach23

WEll I found everything I know in the *Official* The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Information and Discussion Thread they have alot of stuff in there some you may have to dig for but sometimes if ya ask it works too lol


----------



## Chobbit

Well I went on an epic quest to find these lover stones last night and my god I had to save a lot, being only lvl 1 with a weak ass flame attack; Giants are a scary prospect and I got killed by bandits later on.

Took about a whole hour of just walking in one direction to get there and god knows how long it took me too climb that blasted waterfall to find it at the top lol but power levelling here I come


----------



## Wbroach23

Lol awesome If it makes you feel better I'll be in the same boat only I'm going to try to get to those ones right at the Beginning first if I can. I wont have my copy till Wed thats pay day,







did you get knocked into last year by one of the Giants? Lol I saw some pics someone else posted they hit you pretty far in the air apparently lol.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I lolled when I walked up to this guy after shooting him from across the cavern.


----------



## Mudfrog

Kinda like this one..


----------



## Angrybutcher

I like this one too. The kid is like "Screw you guys, I'm goin home".


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I like this one too. The kid is like "Screw you guys, I'm goin home".


Can't see the pic


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Can't see the pic


Unsure if Steam pics can be hotlinked. They show for me, but that may be a cache issue since I looked on my Steam page.

Right click, Copy Image Location, paste in browser?


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Unsure if Steam pics can be hotlinked. They show for me, but that may be a cache issue since I looked on my Steam page.
> Right click, Copy Image Location, paste in browser?


Works fine for me







.


----------



## Wbroach23

It's probably because its steam I can't even youtube here at work my Boss(Dad) is a dad gum Game NAzi along with youtube all of the game stuff and what not is blocked. I'll check it out when I get home lol.


----------



## snowman88

I have my game slightly modded, but the most noticeable difference in this screenshot is the enhanced night sky mod.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> It's probably because its steam I can't even youtube here at work my Boss(Dad) is a dad gum Game NAzi along with youtube all of the game stuff and what not is blocked. I'll check it out when I get home lol.


lol


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> lol


That is seriously awesome lmao


----------



## staryoshi

I am lovin' on this game something fierce.

*Edit* Uploaded the wrong picture... you can't see the dragon in the distance :'( Oh well, dusk still looks awesome.


----------



## Jcyle

Been playing for a few days now, heres a few shots
1








2








3 no face ftw?


----------



## Fortunex

Cool area.

and my level 40ish Nord "ranger" testing his new legendary dragon scale armor.


----------



## Tatakai All

My entourage


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

two beauts in a row, wow...

love that dragon armor man, my smithing is low...

and i can see i need to get my conjuring up... sicc companions man! been focusing on destruction personally and still just level 12









-NvidiaNewbie









-


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> My entourage


What do you have on your mage there master robes? and here is my favorite because the whole kill looked like i was riding on a bull


----------



## Foxrun

My best screen so far. I had no idea about the angry facial expressions your character makes in combat lol


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> What do you have on your mage there master robes? and here is my favorite because the whole kill looked like i was riding on a bull


Sick screen! Not too sure about the robe, I just about pick up everything and anything then use Jenassa as a mule lol.

Like a BAUS!


----------



## Quesenek

I tried to take some pictures of some landscape that I thought was awesome but honestly these pictures are only 1% as awesome as this view was in game.
Steam/Fog was coming off the water and everything was moving it was pretty awesome.


And another view


----------



## kriios

My mage using a bound sword for the first time.


I was in awe when this happened.


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> My entourage


awesome! my conjuration is still only level 62, getting there slowly lol


----------



## Brulf

hmmm i'm gonna have to have a long hard look at this game when i get home... i got all graphics cranked to max as high as they go for this game and i swear my in-game graphics look nothing like these screenshots


----------



## Hexa

I had to take a break from Skyrim to upload this pic. I finally got a good kill cam screen shot. It's my new desktop background lol..


----------



## AlvoAsh

Simply the best game I have played in years


----------



## Toology

The best game i have ever played. Period.


----------



## Ellis

Got to smithing level 100, made dragon bone armour, realised my old daedric was better, gave dragon bone to Lydia.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

eliis man, i don't blame you... theyre both beauts, but that daedric is killer

my problem tonight? two of my companion died... i thought that was supposed to be impossible :shrug:

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## ErOR

Kill shot in the neck, ouch! Poor Sabre.


----------



## calavera

Is Lydia a good companion? Are there any good companions? They seem to get in the way most of the time.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Is Lydia a good companion? Are there any good companions? They seem to get in the way most of the time.


i find her useful i just jack her up with good armour with health enchantments and let everyone attack her while i pick em off, hell even dragons attack her over me lets me blast the dragons with lightning storm nonstop.
eh might as well add some more pics, there is a dragon under this blast lol

Silly Companion trying to chase me

OH GOD HE SAW ME!

and my favorite plate in the game









oh and the town i can never return too, because of my 7000 bounty there...


----------



## svaalbard

Nawh, its Morrowind>GTAIV>Red Dead Redemption>SKyrim - in my opinion (keyword)


----------



## the.hollow

Loving game so far :]


----------



## ExposedWang

It's hard to see, but there is a Forsworn charging that dragon. It was amazing watching them fight, the Forsworn actually won the battle.





And, I'm so good with blades I don't even need to cut your hood off:


----------



## Qiyamata




----------



## Roman5




----------



## venomblade

I'm a certified GhostBuster.


----------



## Tatakai All

I've finally found out how to get married in this game lol.


----------



## Joephis19

Good Times in the guard tower.....


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> 
> Good Times in the guard tower.....


Brilliant.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

[Above] Gay Guard tower?


----------



## OverSightX

Just started playing today. Not really used to this type pf game, but giving it a shot. Not to far in (visiting the GreyBeards)


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

The mods i had installed makes all the sky and grass much more pleasant to look at


----------



## intelman

Gettin in on this picture action


----------



## sinfonia




----------



## sinfonia




----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> here's another!


Was Belethor price gouging you again? lol that guy gave me like $40 for an emerald that was worth $500


----------



## tiger187126

it's a bird, it's a plane....


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Was Belethor price gouging you again? lol that guy gave me like $40 for an emerald that was worth $500


lol

man i laughed so hard at that AND the pic...sicc venomblade i love it!

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Nw0rb




----------



## Qiyamata

My level 20 Nord.


----------



## Quesenek

I almost walked right up to this guy!

Until now I though giants were only in their camp areas...
He had a sheep also.


----------



## ACM




----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiyamata*
> 
> My level 20 Nord.


man I'm level 34 and still wearing steel plate, is that dragon armor?


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> man I'm level 34 and still wearing steel plate, is that dragon armor?


Daedric


----------



## Hexa

When the three who walk with the night unite...


There will be pain...


There will be suffering...


There will be death...


Before the final sun sets on Skyrim, there shall be more cheesy one liners and screen shots from Hexa...


----------



## Fortunex

Picture dump!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Picture dump!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that with the night sky mod? Looks awesome. Someone told me to get that mod, but I haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Is that with the night sky mod? Looks awesome. Someone told me to get that mod, but I haven't got round to it yet.


Nope, completely un-modded, it's just in a special end-game area.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's Sovngarde


----------



## Bodycount

These are not mine but are amazing!

1080p wallpapers open them in a new window

















More can be found here, Great Skyrim site.

http://deadendthrills.com/


----------



## Qiyamata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> man I'm level 34 and still wearing steel plate, is that dragon armor?


It's Daedric. I cheated i admit to get it.

Player.additem "item id here" "amount of item here"


----------



## venomblade

The sky visuals in the end of the game are truly a beauty to look at, even more so when in motion.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Lastly another cool dragon shot I got.


Best screenshot of the whole thread so far...


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Best screenshot of the whole thread so far...


Thanks man that was one of mine. I feel so special now









Here is one more. What strange world awaits the inhabitants of Skyrim?


----------



## ExposedWang

I loved the irony in this photo.


----------



## HothBase

I recently heard from Bjorlam that his carriage is the safest way to travel.



Not sure if serious.


----------



## Foxrun

LOL awesome ^^^


----------



## HothBase

Haha yeah, not as epic as most of these pictures, but I think Bjorlam is awesome in a fun kind of way.








I messed around with that guy for at least an hour. Here's another one.



I love the manic stare he's giving me.


----------



## tech99

Saw this beautiful scene on the way to Iverestead.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

*Look, im sorry I stole that apple, but you left me with no choice....*


----------



## Foxrun




----------



## 1ceTr0n

How are you guys getting those clickable pictures to work?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> How are you guys getting those clickable pictures to work?


Click the "Image" button found in the toolbar when replying. Choose what file to upload and submit, the forum takes care of the rest.

Edit: I think you have to upload it directly to OCN, it might not work with external image hosts.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Thanks man that was one of mine. I feel so special now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one more. What strange world awaits the inhabitants of Skyrim?


What armor is this? Seen it a few times on the loading screen.


----------



## Hexa

It's the thalmar (sic?) justicar, or mage armor.

I'm not thalmar or anything but I came across three of them walking along a path with a prisoner. I simply stopped to talk to them and they were arrogant as all get out. With that I had to kill them and take their clothes


----------



## Maian

I Fast-Traveled to Dawnstar to do the 'Museum' quest, and upon my arrival, was greeted with two dragons circling overhead. Being level 30 and all, I felt 'twas my duty to assist the good citizens in their defense of their humble town. Also being a level 30 who has upgraded health to 300, and is using Epic-class Heavy armor, I also felt it was my duty to capture a couple of screenshots while the battle took place (since I'm practically unkillable to dragons and I kill them in about 5-6 swings with my 90ish damage Greatswords).

I used the _tfc_ (toggle free camera) and _tm_ (toggle menu) console commands to get the vantage point and HUD-less picture. Then fixed up the colors a little bit in Photoshop since, as we all know, by default Skyrim colors can be a little washed out (and this was ~2am game time).



EDIT: Played some more, and had two more run-ins with dragons. One at the Azura Monument thing, and one nearby at Mount Athmor.


----------



## Abbadon

I don't post often, but I love this game!


----------



## HereToERADICATE




----------



## sloppyjoe123




----------



## 1ceTr0n

Last night, I actually really had my first "Wow, this game looks beautiful moment" when I walked into a sunken castle with my companion and I just had to stare and look around it was just beautiful artwork and level design. I don't even remember the last time a game made me say that......


----------



## Demented

Wow, all of these pics are amazing! So glad I just bought this game on Steam. Too bad it's already downloaded and ready at home, but I'm not done work until 9am!!!


----------



## Snomel




----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Wow, all of these pics are amazing! So glad I just bought this game on Steam. Too bad it's already downloaded and ready at home, but I'm not done work until 9am!!!


what kind of job do you have that has you working till 9am?


----------



## pjBSOD

Was walking into this city (can't remember the name off the top of my head right now) an hour or so ago and had to take a screenshot... the smoke and stuff as well as the sun coming through it all looks awesome.


----------



## Hexa

Best sky shot I have gotten up to this point I think..


One of just the sky.


Finally not the best of shots but thought it was cool anyway as it was the first time I've seen a giant taking on a dragon.


----------



## Kick




----------



## Swiftes




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> what kind of job do you have that has you working till 9am?


3rd shift parking garage manager. It's in my profile.


----------



## Tatakai All




----------



## ErOR




----------



## Tatakai All

Chillin' with Lydia


----------



## Nicnivian

I chucked this same picture up in another thread, but I think it came out quite nicely. So I'll put it up here, too.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Was walking into this city (can't remember the name off the top of my head right now) an hour or so ago and had to take a screenshot... the smoke and stuff as well as the sun coming through it all looks awesome.


That would be Markarth. My personal favorite city I've been to so far. Love the feeling of the place. Just feels ancient and magical at the same time.

Here's another wow moment I had. First time seeing the night lights in my travels.


----------



## Demented

Man I played it a little on the laptop, but I'm at work. Going to enjoy it much more when I go home, lock my door 'relax' a little, and crank up the 5.1!

1 hour 35 minutes til I'm done!!'

I haven't been this excited about starting a new game in quite some time.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Chillin' with Lydia
> 
> ]


where the heck did you find that armor?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Chillin' with Lydia
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> where the heck did you find that armor?
Click to expand...

you can make it with 80 smithing, occasionally you will find a piece of it i found a bow early in the game and a greatsword later on.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

If I have to choose one....



THE GOURMET!!!!!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> where the heck did you find that armor?


or you open the console and put in *coc qasmoke* and raid the store room!
And then *coc riverwood* to get back out with your Ill gotten gains


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> I chucked this same picture up in another thread, but I think it came out quite nicely. So I'll put it up here, too.


Hands down, the best screenshot I have seen.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> you can make it with 80 smithing, occasionally you will find a piece of it i found a bow early in the game and a greatsword later on.


If my eyes don't deceive me that's Daedric armor, which is unlocked at 90 smithing, ebony armor is 80.


----------



## Demented

OK, been playing a little, loving it so far. Had to make a nice n52 profile for it, and about to head in. One of my first screenies:



Temps get a bit higher than I'm used to (86c was hottest on one GPU, other one like 10-15c cooler), but I'm not experiencing any glitches or crashes, so I'm just watching the temps for now. Also turned off the display info showing in screenies, so the rest will look nicer.









Best money I spent in a long time!!!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, been playing a little, loving it so far. Had to make a nice n52 profile for it, and about to head in. One of my first screenies:
> 
> Temps get a bit higher than I'm used to (86c was hottest on one GPU, other one like 10-15c cooler), but I'm not experiencing any glitches or crashes, so I'm just watching the temps for now. Also turned off the display info showing in screenies, so the rest will look nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best money I spent in a long time!!!










Glad to see you enjoying this game!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> you can make it with 80 smithing, occasionally you will find a piece of it i found a bow early in the game and a greatsword later on.
> 
> 
> 
> If my eyes don't deceive me that's Daedric armor, which is unlocked at 90 smithing, ebony armor is 80.
Click to expand...

ah my mistake i went straight to 100 smith without building the higher armors until that point.


----------



## Demented

Only been playing a few hours, but this game is awesome! Can't wait to spend the next three days in Skyrim...







Too bad I have to go to sleep now...


----------



## pjBSOD

Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Roman5




----------



## yakuzapuppy

PETA supporters, they attacked me first, just so you know





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Some of the caps from Dead End Thrills are crazy, just checked out their Flickr set for the rest


----------



## Tatakai All

What kind of mods is everyone using? I'm always looking for good mods to use, so far I'm using HD 2k textures, enhanced night sky, solitude textures, glowing ore veins and the FXAA post process injector. I also tried to do the high nvidia ambient occlusion with the fallout 3 profile but it made my drivers go whack and I couldn't even get into the game from the loading screen.


----------



## Lifeshield

I thought this one came out ok when messing with some console commands earlier.



And seriously, I don't know how anyone can say this game looks bad. Especially after looking at some of the screenshots in this thread. Epic!


----------



## pjBSOD




----------



## Abbadon

Screens are looking great guys! Here are a few more...


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abbadon*
> 
> Screens are looking great guys! Here are a few more...


Woah woah woah... the colors.... are SO VIVID.



What mod did you use? I didn't even know there were any yet xD.


----------



## Abbadon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Woah woah woah... the colors.... are SO VIVID.
> 
> What mod did you use? I didn't even know there were any yet xD.


The top picture is without any changes. The rest I use a "mod" that changes some of the values in the data files. It can be run automatically and is very simple to use. I am currently using Preset 1

Here is the link: FXAA Post Processing


----------



## Milamber

I think the FXAA Post Processing is a good idea if you don't mind a more saturated look, but to me Skyrim is meant to be bleak, cold and grey. This is captured by the night sky, the colour of the grass, shrubs, trees, tall sharp looking mountains as well as the pale people! Its a rather unforgiving place!


----------



## ErOR




----------



## Maian

Here's a handful I captured today during my marathon gaming session. Also, these are all stock Skyrim, maxed out. No mods installed (downloaded all the good ones, just haven't installed them yet).
















Spoiler: Mission Spoiler Image Ahead!


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Here's a handful I captured today during my marathon gaming session. Also, these are all stock Skyrim, maxed out. No mods installed (downloaded all the good ones, just haven't installed them yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mission Spoiler Image Ahead!


Wonderful image collection there, esspecially for vanilla settings.


----------



## Demented

If someone could share how to get a screenie without the compass in it, I'd be very thankful.


----------



## Lifeshield

Either go into settings and hide HUD, or go into the console and type "tm" followed by enter.


----------



## =Tac=

Sneak attack! On me...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Sneak attack! On me...


Nice pics, but how do you play with all the jaggies? Would totally break immersion for me.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice pics, but how do you play with all the jaggies? Would totally break immersion for me.


What are jaggies


----------



## Vrait

The jagged lines around all the objects.


----------



## Arnotts

I just thought this looked so cool. I had to stop to take a couple of screenshots


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nice pics, but how do you play with all the jaggies? Would totally break immersion for me.


Not as bad in motion, probably could change the settings to smooth it out some. All I've done in the graphics settings is take the default high it recommended, dropped shadow to Med and put the character fade all the way up so I don't have dudes appear 10 feet away lol. Might try changing the AA settings down the road, but I'm right at 60 most of the time playing and surprised that the laptop can do that.

Ran into this guy after stumbling upon a very interesting cave...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Saw him, thought I was in for a fight! All I did was run circles around him shooting him with arrows. He didn't do anything so I pulled out a farmer sword I picked up and he never even tried to hit me.... I just stood there point blank swinging at his legs lol. Very underwhelming fight.



Some scenic views of the city. Threw on some AA, looks a bit better and surprised that fps didn't really even move.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> If someone could share how to get a screenie without the compass in it, I'd be very thankful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Either go into settings and hide HUD, or go into the console and type "tm" followed by enter.


Yea, what he said. I use the console command, _tm_. I also use _tfc_ in console to get all of those pictures (with my character in them). You can also use the command, _tfc 1_ in console, and that will toggle free camera mode, while freezing the action. Also, when you use _tfc_, make sure you're in third-person if you want an image with your character in it, because if you do it in first person mode, your character won't show up.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*


Hey mate, how did you blur thw background, is that a mod?


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate, how did you blur thw background, is that a mod?


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say it was photoshop.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say it was photoshop.


Nope, I've noticed this effect happens when you press TAB to go into the menu and then all you need to do it remove the menus by using the _tm_ command in the console.

For the effect to work you need to have menus enabled before pressing TAB otherwise there is no blurring and FOV change.


----------



## Tatakai All

Some reposts that I put up in another thread.


----------



## Abbadon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I think the FXAA Post Processing is a good idea if you don't mind a more saturated look, but to me Skyrim is meant to be bleak, cold and grey. This is captured by the night sky, the colour of the grass, shrubs, trees, tall sharp looking mountains as well as the pale people! Its a rather unforgiving place!


I agree. I also like the colors that Bethesda has picked. I was simply messing around with some of the mods out there. I am more looking forward to a complete HD pack with the original color scheme intact.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Ran into this guy after stumbling upon a very interesting cave...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw him, thought I was in for a fight! All I did was run circles around him shooting him with arrows. He didn't do anything so I pulled out a farmer sword I picked up and he never even tried to hit me.... I just stood there point blank swinging at his legs lol. Very underwhelming fight.


You're telling me, I 1-shot him with a dagger sneak attack on Master difficulty, I was disappointed :C


----------



## mst3k




----------



## Demented

My current wallpaper. Snapped during a finishing kill sequence:


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodycount*
> 
> These are not mine but are amazing!
> 1080p wallpapers open them in a new window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More can be found here, Great Skyrim site.
> http://deadendthrills.com/


My how far we've come.


----------



## Fortunex

I wonder where we'll be in another 15ish years.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I wonder where we'll be in another 15ish years.


Call Of Duty 23.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> Call Of Duty *Modern Warfare* 23.


Fixed that for you. Maybe by that time, they'll have implemented high res textures.


----------



## Septagon

The folks over at skyrim nexus seemed to like this one more than any other I posted over there.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Septagon*
> 
> The folks over at skyrim nexus seemed to like this one more than any other I posted over there.


Is that flame coming out of its eye? The mouth is closed....


----------



## Septagon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Is that flame coming out of its eye? The mouth is closed....


The mouth is very open, you can see it's tongue above it's chin.


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My how far we've come.


Arena.

God yes.

Wait, no, let me be cool like everyone else.

"Skyrim only looks a little better than Arena, it's really an unimpressive game."


----------



## Droogie

Looks like a chin underneath the top layer of teeth.


----------



## jacobrjett




----------



## Pwizzle

I must say eyefinity looks amazing in this game.
Makarath is gorgeous too


----------



## ErOR

Took a stroll to Morrowind today...


----------



## =Tac=




----------



## EasyC




----------



## =Tac=




----------



## Tatakai All

Huh?


----------



## HK_47

using FXAA/Post Processing Injector, and Lens Flare Mod with various HD texture packs.


^ notice the guy in mid-air that just got pwned on the left?


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Took a stroll to Morrowind today...


me thinks water looks better on morrowind


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> me thinks water looks better on morrowind


I'm using a Realistic Water Mod and that Morrowind land is in Skyrim, using no clip I went outside the map to take those pics









When Construction Set is out....


----------



## zxaja




----------



## VoodooActual

On the topic of DLC.. (This is only a spoiler of POSSIBLE DLC, not anything to do with the main quest etc)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Look what someone found!


----------



## Cmoney

I absolutely love this game!! It looks incredible, and its only DX9


----------



## Artikbot

I thought I'd share some of my Dwemer craze









I'm in the process of transformating my whole Whiterun home into a Dwemer tribute. That is swapping every single Nord/classic object I can and put Dwemer stuff on its place.

I've finished my dinning table








It was completely wiped off and started putting plates, cups and bowls all from sratch. Needless to say, food was manually placed too.





I'm in the process of changing the whole decoration. Will take long


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> I thought I'd share some of my Dwemer craze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of transformating my whole Whiterun home into a Dwemer tribute. That is swapping every single Nord/classic object I can and put Dwemer stuff on its place.
> 
> I've finished my dinning table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was completely wiped off and started putting plates, cups and bowls all from sratch. Needless to say, food was manually placed too.
> 
> I'm in the process of changing the whole decoration. Will take long


Ha, awesome. I've tried laying out a few things in my home in Solitude, like having my dragon claws on display, but then when I save and load the save, they either have gone flying across the room, or disappeared completely. D:


----------



## =Tac=




----------



## Jcyle

Lydia... the ditchings, the doorway blockings, I've had enough


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Lydia... the ditchings, the doorway blockings, I've had enough












Did she fight back???


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Lydia... the ditchings, the doorway blockings, I've had enough


You don't even know how many times I've wanted to do that! Especially when she door blocking and I'm trying to get past but end up doing the running man for minutes on end, she has the nerve to tell me, "HEY WATCH IT!" or "what's the hurry?". First thing to do on my Skyrim agenda is MURDER Lydia!


----------



## Abbadon

A few of Solitude I got today...


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she fight back???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> You don't even know how many times I've wanted to do that! Especially when she door blocking and I'm trying to get past but end up doing the running man for minutes on end, she has the nerve to tell me, "HEY WATCH IT!" or "what's the hurry?". First thing to do on my Skyrim agenda is MURDER Lydia!


I don't think she can fight back since it was a ko from the back.

One time when I was on the bridge at Winterhold College, I used a heal on Lydia and she responded with a "Are you a priest?" line. Man it was like the 500th time she asked so I FUS RO DAH'd her off the bridge, feeling quite pleased But Guess what, she managed to came back after a few fast travels of mine


----------



## Faraz




----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Lydia... the ditchings, the doorway blockings, I've had enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> You don't even know how many times I've wanted to do that! Especially when she door blocking and I'm trying to get past but end up doing the running man for minutes on end, she has the nerve to tell me, "HEY WATCH IT!" or "what's the hurry?". First thing to do on my Skyrim agenda is MURDER Lydia!


She finally got what was coming to her.


----------



## tech99




----------



## kevininsimi

Two from today... I really regret having my weapon drawn in the first picture!


























Dragon is like "huh?" in the second pic. lol


----------



## AlvoAsh




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Dragon is like "huh?" in the second pic. lol


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Probably the most beautiful sky you will ever see in Skyrim


----------



## oc_user

naw don't wanna pay toll


new toon 2h orc berserker


----------



## Demented

From my laptop:


----------



## Mikeeeeyj

Skyrim is absolutely stunning! about 25 Hours in on the 360 but looking at these screens from you guys it looks like I've seen like 1% of Skyrim. Also it looks much more beautiful on the PC than the 360


----------



## tryagainplss

Skyrim will be just like oblivion was.

It will get better with age as more mods come.


----------



## HK_47




----------



## Demented

Couple of shots from tonight's session:

Sneak Attack. Great shot:


That looks painful:



Can you feel the ice in the air?



I totally love this game.


----------



## Hexa

My new background. Almost looks like a real photo.


My latest toon.


----------



## Demented

Of course, had to play a little more when I got home:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm not really sure if it's considered a spoiler, but better safe, than sorry.






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Again, maybe not, but I dabbled a lot slower until I leveled up with the right character before taking larger quests. So these might be old news.


----------



## Mudfrog

Wasn't expecting this...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Wasn't expecting this...


Wouldn't surprise me if it's mentioned by an NPC, some weird 'missin boot' phenomenon. Possibly even a quest...


----------



## HothBase

Was just hanging out with my friends when those city guards attacked us...












Okay fine, we were doing drugs, but look they manhandled Mr. Elf pretty badly.


----------



## Abbadon

Couldn't get the waterfall to load in the very back of the last picture.


----------



## Hexa




----------



## ErOR




----------



## Roman5

I posted a picture of Lydia and someone told me she looks like Monica Bellucci.










So I made a Lydia Belucci. I dunno, I guess there's a vague similarity.


----------



## ErOR

So I've spend about 40 hours now just exploring and doing some quests and the landscape in this game still ceases to amaze, some points still take my breath away. They have really done a great job with the environment.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


How to Train a Dragon meets Ice Age


----------



## Simca




----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> How to Train a Dragon meets Ice Age


LOL, the same thing happened to me and the same thought ran threw my mind


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec*
> 
> LOL, the same thing happened to me and the same thought ran threw my mind


Great minds think alike


----------



## Meltdown

Kinda cheated with HD night sky....

awesome lights


dragon in moon


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> How to Train a Dragon meets Ice Age


Haha!

After the woolly mammoth was set a lite, two giants came running over the hill with their clubs and attacked the dragon!


----------



## tech99




----------



## oc_user

betrayal stab


pothead


rage against kematu


me and my Sancho Panzette


orc without a cause


hullo thar


----------



## HothBase

What a waste??



Nah, it's OK. They found a good use for him.


----------



## Demented

Some more:


----------



## Droogie

Anyone have any good before and after shots of mods?


----------



## SundrKyn




----------



## wanako

I swear, this game is MADE for taking epic shots. This is the best one of mine I've gotten so far. May make a wallpaper for someone with 16:10.





I still have to get used to working with that camera using TFC


----------



## Hexa




----------



## tech99




----------



## clanofthecat




----------



## Xashahar

Me and my follower in Whiterun.


----------



## tech99

Dont mace with me bro.


----------



## Tatakai All

I've become quite the litterbug, I'm surprised I haven't gotten a fine yet.


I'm really liking this uGrid mod, things in the distance really pop now! Check the detail on the mountain. Also notice more of my littered trash on the bridge lol.


----------



## =Tac=

As you can see, I don't discriminate when it comes to killing,


----------



## oc_user

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Soul stone mining


so dreamy


chillin' at the lake shore


sometimes skyrim looks... bad.


but most of the times it's fantabulous


----------



## mr. biggums

just sneaking up on some dragon and dragon priest for luls


----------



## gionight

Some of mine, sorry for the large amount of pics.


----------



## SundrKyn

Gionight, those are absolutely amazing! I'd be interested to know how you got those shots! Most notably the dragon ones.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


Wow, awesome!!


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundrKyn*
> 
> Gionight, those are absolutely amazing! I'd be interested to know how you got those shots! Most notably the dragon ones.


When in game, hit the "~" key (tilde) to bring up the console. When in there, type in "tfc 1" without the quotes. That is toggle free cam, the one pauses everything in game and allows you to fly around and grab some sweet screen shots.


----------



## Evermind

Scared stiff?



Mammoth doesn't look happy.


----------



## gionight

SundrKyn>>>>
Just type in console "tfc 1" to pause the game and fly with camera, or type "tfc" if you want that game won't freez while you fly . To remove the HUD type in console "tm" thats it.

edite:
Mudfrog>>>
Which pics ?


----------



## Mudfrog

^^^ This is what I need to get my Skyrim to look like. Very nice pics


----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang*
> 
> When in game, hit the "~" key (tilde) to bring up the console. When in there, type in "tfc 1" without the quotes. That is toggle free cam, the one pauses everything in game and allows you to fly around and grab some sweet screen shots.


Hehe, I know all that







But it's the effort and thought that counts, so thank you









I was just amazed at how Gionight was able to choreograph such scenes. I didn't think the free flying camera was even fast enough to keep up with a dragon in flight. I would originally have thought the toggle ai command was used to freeze the dragon in place, but that doesn't work properly on moving objects. Hence my curiosity at how Gio captured such scenes.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundrKyn*
> 
> Hehe, I know all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the effort and thought that counts, so thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just amazed at how Gionight was able to choreograph such scenes. I didn't think the free flying camera was even fast enough to keep up with a dragon in flight. I would originally have thought the toggle ai command was used to freeze the dragon in place, but that doesn't work properly on moving objects. Hence my curiosity at how Gio captured such scenes.


I think what he's saying is tfc 1 (instead of just tfc) will freeze everything, so just hang out in 3rd person and if you hit ~ and everything looks good, tfc 1 will keep it frozen instead of just giving you a free view with motion.


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

Just finished monkeying with LOD and draw distances. Should be able to get some great shots now.


----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> I think what he's saying is tfc 1 (instead of just tfc) will freeze everything, so just hang out in 3rd person and if you hit ~ and everything looks good, tfc 1 will keep it frozen instead of just giving you a free view with motion.


Oh! I didn't read it properly :O Sorry. Thank you so much ExposedWang and Tac, I never knew there was such a command. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## oc_user

you folks keep posting awesome pictures. I'll just stick with awful pictures.


----------



## gionight




----------



## venom55520

word to the wise, get the spellbreaker shield. best shield in the game. it has the second highest defense of all shields, BUT it protects you from up to 50 points of damage from magicka. it creates a ward.

awesome stuff, it stops dragon shouts from draugr deathlords and even fire and frost from dragons.


----------



## Hexa

Lastly, how in the heck does Gionight get his screens to look that good? Is it photo shop or what? Granted Skyrim does look really good but even completely maxed mine is no where near that smooth looking. The colors look a good bit different as well. Regardless they are beautiful, color me jealous!


----------



## gionight

Hexa>>>
Try my inject FXAA settings: http://www.mediafire.com/?od856kkvfsi7bmq
Than I am using Ambient Occlusion in Nvidia Inspector at high quality, it adds some depth to the game.
Also I have replaced almost 90% of default textures.
Than if your PC can handle it put this strings in your Skyrim.ini file:
uGridsToLoad=7
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75
And last but not least play with camera commands and angels tfc , tfc 1 , and to remove HUD type tm in a console.
Thats it.
Of course you don't need to use PS in any form , this game sometimes may look almost at CG level of graphic, you can check my pics properties /details there isn't any PS tweaks .


----------



## Sarec

This thread needs a 56k warning! And my pics got corrupted somehow. Will have to retake them







.


----------



## JFuss

^_^


----------



## gionight




----------



## gionight




----------



## medium pimping

I'm surprised no one has found a way to plank with their character or with a corpse.


----------



## =Tac=

Bear Vs Dragon

















Don't mess with Smokey
















Skyrim base jumping
























Houston.... we have a problem


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

gionight, wanna post or pm me your ini file, ur pics are so damn beautiful


----------



## Sylence

gionight I've got to thank you for that .ini settings - my game looks incredible now!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Hexa>>>
> Try my inject FXAA settings: http://www.mediafire.com/?od856kkvfsi7bmq
> Than I am using Ambient Occlusion in Nvidia Inspector at high quality, it adds some depth to the game.
> Also I have replaced almost 90% of default textures.
> Than if your PC can handle it put this strings in your Skyrim.ini file:
> uGridsToLoad=7
> iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224
> fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
> fSunUpdateThreshold=0
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=75
> And last but not least play with camera commands and angels tfc , tfc 1 , and to remove HUD type tm in a console.
> Thats it.
> Of course you don't need to use PS in any form , this game sometimes may look almost at CG level of graphic, you can check my pics properties /details there isn't any PS tweaks .


That looks epic dude. +REP for the settings!


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> gionight, wanna post or pm me your ini file, ur pics are so damn beautiful


i second this


----------



## gionight

Thank you guys I really appreciate your response and glade that you enjoyed this pics.
About "Skyrim.ini and "SkyrimPrefs" files they are all almost default ultra, the only major thing has been changed/added is this:
Skyrim.ini:
[General]
uGridsToLoad=7
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75

and this settings in "SkyrimPrefs"
fShadowDistance=4000
iWaterMultiSamples=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
iMaxDesired=950
fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
iMultiSample=2 (because I am using nvidia's 2x Sparse Grid Supersampling, to clean some transparent textures aka foliage and so on )

you can add this lines too at the end
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bReflectExplosions=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1

Of course Ambient Occlusion at hight quality, helps a lot to farther improve picture quality.
The gameplay with this settings smooth as butter on my PC wth some choppiness in major towns, cos it's obviously the game engine fault


----------



## SomeRandomDude

Paid Sigrid and her family a visit last night, but hey, at least she didn't take an arrow to the knee.

















Wait, wait, I've got another one!

Ehem,
Camilla can be quite a hot-head.


----------



## =Tac=

Remade my Redguard thief tonight, pick of the dragon shortly after opening sequence.









Kind of an "I'll be coming for you, dragon born" vibe going on.


----------



## Water Cooled

Isn't all of Skyrim awesome?


----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> Isn't all of Skyrim awesome?


Indeed.

(I matched your understatement with an even more understated statement...)


----------



## Baasha

I can personally vouch for Gionight's settings! His settings are BRILLIANT and his GTA IV settings made the game SO MUCH better.

I haven't gone back to Skyrim in a couple of weeks (been busy with Arkham City) but since the maestro has posted his boner-inspiring shots again (of Skyrim of course!), time to get back into shouting unintelligible remarks at trees and dragons! RUS RO DAH!


----------



## DarkHollow

Hey Gionight, what mods to you have? I like the horse eyes, Ill have to post up some images.... when my 2600k gets back







stupid mobo killed it... long story. Anyways so far Skrim is insane and I wish I could up some images now.


----------



## oc_user

This here is a beautiful mace-mace of molag bal. why it gotta do less dmg than my enchanted daedra mace? :sad face: It looks just awesome, too bad so sad.


----------



## Kirby1




----------



## gionight

Cos of many requests I had to upload my Texture folder , FXAA, INI's and (Control Panel only for Nvidia's high end Cards users) settings .
All credits for Textures goes to Skyrim modders ( there are to many mixed HDTex-mods to remember which is which) I just collected the best textures in my opinion. I guess you will figure it out how to install this rars.
All texture needs to be putted in the main Texture folder in your Game/Data/Textures directory.
Meshes folder in Game/Data directory
Four FXAA files in the Game main folder.
Skyrim.ini , SkyrimPrefs.ini in you Users/user name/My Documents/My Games/Skyrim directory .
And last but not least if you are going to install Textures, you have to download/install all archives to make them work properly.
Here are the links:

Architecture
www.megaupload.com/?d=K8T8WWNT

actors
http://www.mediafire.com/?b6kwkyytx1r05t5

Textures
http://www.mediafire.com/?vwet4bpec261ge6

landscape
http://www.mediafire.com/?1o73n8ieckm69ym

Skyrim FXAA and INI files
http://www.mediafire.com/?jvj2o9gj5wrllz9


----------



## Cmoney

A flaming ebony arrow to each eye = dead snow troll


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> -epic post-


Thanks gionight. I swear, you probably have one of the most beautifully modded Skyrims amongst us. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## gionight

You welcome wanako.


----------



## SundrKyn

Gionight, I love your Redguard character. She is so beautiful and unique.


----------



## Hexa

He told me a few pages back what mods and stuff he uses to get his game looking that good. I don't have a Nvidia card though so I don't think I can do it









Also, what res do you run Gio?


----------



## crizthakidd

will i be able to run that with a HD 6950 unlocked?


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> will i be able to run that with a HD 6950 unlocked?


Unlocked 6950 should handle an unmodded Skyrim at max settings without any issues.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> will i be able to run that with a HD 6950 unlocked?


If my 560Ti is running a ton of texture mods at all high settings, AO at performance, FXAAinjector mod, and remaining mostly at 50-60FPS, an unlocked 6950 should have no problem.


----------



## Hexa

Alduin is not the threat of Skyrim. The rebellion of the Stormcloaks shall pale in comparison to the darkness that comes. One has found the true power. One has channeled the true rage required. One has become the first the world has ever seen...

Peace is a lie, there is only passion.
Through passion, I gain strength.
Through strength, I gain power.
Through power, I gain victory.
Through victory, my chains are broken.
The Force shall free me.

Lord Rakus. The first of the Sith.

The darkness has arrived. The true ruler of Skyrim walks.

The world shall bow, or it WILL be broken/


----------



## Xashahar




----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Alduin is not the threat of Skyrim. The rebellion of the Stormcloaks shall pale in comparison to the darkness that comes. One has found the true power. One has channeled the true rage required. One has become the first the world has ever seen...
> Peace is a lie, there is only passion.
> Through passion, I gain strength.
> Through strength, I gain power.
> Through power, I gain victory.
> Through victory, my chains are broken.
> The Force shall free me.
> Lord Rakus. The first of the Sith.
> The darkness has arrived. The true ruler of Skyrim walks.
> The world shall bow, or it WILL be broken.


Neat crossover roleplay.









Did you add the saber yourself?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

@Gionight, What mods do you use?


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundrKyn*
> 
> Neat crossover roleplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you add the saber yourself?


Nah dude I used this mod.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3174


----------



## mr. biggums

a few more from me










shenanigans in solitude


----------



## gionight

SundrKyn >>>
She isn't Regduard she is a Nord









Hexa>>>
1680x1050

KhaoticKomputing>>>>
All mods which I use I already uploaded , you can find the links at 41 page.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> SundrKyn >>>
> She isn't Regduard she is a Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hexa>>>
> 1680x1050
> *KhaoticKomputing>>>>
> All mods which I use I already uploaded , you can find the links at 41 page.*


Thank you. No idea how I missed that post. Can I also ask what GPU(s) you use to power your modded game?


----------



## gionight

Yeah sure, i7-920 4ghz, two evga GTX 570 SC in SLI , 6gb Corsair Dominator


----------



## Bastyn99

@gionight: I downloaded all the files you posted and installed them, and while I can see a difference, I still dont think it looks as awesome as yours does. Strange. Anyway, tooks some screenies of the opening "ceremony" with the "tfc 1" command


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> @gionight: I downloaded all the files you posted and installed them, and while I can see a difference, I still dont think it looks as awesome as yours does. Strange. Anyway, tooks some screenies of the opening "ceremony" with the "tfc 1" command


That's a little disturbing.


----------



## wanako

Here's two new ones, using gionights epic FXAAinjector tweaks and some ini settings and my own dl'ed textures.


----------



## Acroma

You can get the mod here


----------



## RdVortex

A snowstorm inside Blackreach. Successfully ran away from a Frost Troll but there just seemed to be no running away from the weather.
This game certainly has some of the strangest bugs/glitches that I've ever seen.













Also captured a video of the glitch with Fraps: 



My system can't quite keep up with Fraps capture and Skyrim so the frame rate is kinda low in the video.


----------



## iDeal

Hi all,

Could some kind soul please take a moment to look through my ini settings and advise where I could tweak a few things to improve on?









Thanks in advance. +rep for help



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*"Skyrim Ini"*

[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
uExterior Cell Buffer=144
bLoadLooseFiles=1
uGridsToLoad=7
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=85

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=1.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=1.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=3000000000
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
bRunHighLevelProcess=1

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

*
"SkyrimPrefs Ini"*
[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bRunHighLevelProcess=1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bUseThreadedAI=1
bMTRendering=1
bUseEyeEnvMapping=1
bFaceMipMaps=1
bFaceGenTexturing=1

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2

[Display]
bUseTexHiRes=1
bUseTexturesHiRes=1
bTextureQuality=8192
bTextureSize=8192
bTextureResolution=8192
bUltraTextures=1
bUseUltraTextures=1
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=4000.0000
bForcePow2Textures=0
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
bUse Shaders=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=0.9600
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500
iTexMipMapMinimum=1024
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iTexMipMapResolution=4096
iMipMapResolution=4096
iMipMapSize=4096
bFaceMipMaps=1
bHighResTexMipMaps=1
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=2
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=5760
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=4
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series "
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
bActorSelfShadowResolution=8192
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iShadowFilter=4
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
bDrawShadows=1
iPresentInterval=1
iForceHighDetailTextures=1
iForceHighResTextures=1
iForceHighDetailLOD=1
iForceHighDetailShadows=1
iForceUltraTextures=1
iForceUltraLOD=1
iForceUltraShadows=1
bForceHighDetailTextures=1
bForceHighResTextures=1
bForceHighDetailLOD=1
bForceHighDetailShadows=1
bForceUltraTextures=1
bForceUltraLOD=1
bForceUltraShadows=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bPerPixelLighting=1
bEnablePerPixelLighting=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bAllow40Shaders=1
bAllow50Shaders=1
bDo30VFog=1
bForceFullDetail=1
bFullDetail=1
iActorShadowIntMax=15
iActorShadowCountInt=15
bForceFullLOD=1
bDoTallGrassEffect=1
bLandscapeBlend=1
bAllowPartialPrecision=0

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
bForceHighDetailGrass=1
bGrassPointLighting=1
bDrawShaderGrass=1
bForceFullDetail=1

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=3

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0145
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=5000
iMinDesired=5000
bForceHighDetailParticles=1
bForceUltraDetailParticles=1
bForceFullLOD=1
bForceFullDetail=1

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.5500
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
bPerPixelLightingClouds=1

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5
bShowLODInEditor=0
bLandscapeBlend=1

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bForceFullDetail=1

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40
bForceFullDetail=1
bForceFullLOD=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
bForceHighDetailDecals=1
bDecalMultithreaded=1
fDecalLifetime=60.0000

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
bLandscapeBlend=1

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=0
bLoadLooseFiles=1

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
fWadingWaterTextureRes=1024
fSurfaceTileSize=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterShader=1
bUseWaterHDR=1
bForceFullLOD=1
bUseWaterLOD=1
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseBackgroundPathing=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=0
bUseHardDriveCache=1


----------



## HothBase

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Demented




----------



## tech99




----------



## InterestedThirdParty

If only I remembered to take a snap shot when 2 dragons (not alduin or the resurrected one)ambushed me in the rorikstead dragon grave.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Dude, Orcs are like, machines of destruction and pwnage.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Dude, Orcs are like, machines of destruction and pwnage.


And he's a Were-Orc too.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Remade my Redguard thief tonight, pick of the dragon shortly after opening sequence.
> Kind of an "I'll be coming for you, dragon born" vibe going on.


How do you get the camera fixed on that dragon to take the screenshot?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> How do you get the camera fixed on that dragon to take the screenshot?


Use the ~ to bring up the console, and type TFC. That will pause everything, but allow you to move the camera for awesome shots. Then, just repeat to go back in game.

EDIT: Well, it won't pause anything, but you can fly around with the camera to take as many shots as you want. Then when you apply it again, it puts you back to where you were.


----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the camera fixed on that dragon to take the screenshot?
Click to expand...

As ExposedWang, Gionight and Tac so kindly taught me, you have to use the command 'tfc 1' which gives you the free flying camera and also freezes gameplay.


----------



## EasyC

preeeeeetttyyyy


----------



## Hexa

The Sith Lord continues to wreak havoc across Skyrim!




There is hope though as the Jedi sensing a great disturbance in the force send their most fearless master into the great unknown of another world to bring justice.


----------



## gionight

edit:
Gib007>>>>
Thanks mate.


----------



## Gib007

+Rep for those amazing screenshots *gionight* - wow!!


----------



## Acroma




----------



## gionight




----------



## Milamber

hey gionight can you take a screenshot of your mod's that your using, your pictures look so nice







as well as your ini files please!!


----------



## groundzero9

http://imgur.com/mXohQ


----------



## Cyclonicks

Well that sucks







I've tried to used the files gionight provided...

clearly the issue is me, the game ctd right when it finishes loading


----------



## Demented

Vilkas needs an Exorcist!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







While I've been pretty happy with the vanilla version of the game, I think it's time I add some mods. What are the major ones to get again?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> hey gionight can you take a screenshot of your mod's that your using, your pictures look so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as your ini files please!!


Ha already posted everything about 3 pages back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Cos of many requests I had to upload my Texture folder , FXAA, INI's and (Control Panel only for Nvidia's high end Cards users) settings .
> All credits for Textures goes to Skyrim modders ( there are to many mixed HDTex-mods to remember which is which) I just collected the best textures in my opinion. I guess you will figure it out how to install this rars.
> All texture needs to be putted in the main Texture folder in your Game/Data/Textures directory.
> Meshes folder in Game/Data directory
> Four FXAA files in the Game main folder.
> Skyrim.ini , SkyrimPrefs.ini in you Users/user name/My Documents/My Games/Skyrim directory .
> And last but not least if you are going to install Textures, you have to download/install all archives to make them work properly.
> Here are the links:
> 
> Architecture
> www.megaupload.com/?d=K8T8WWNT
> 
> actors
> http://www.mediafire.com/?b6kwkyytx1r05t5
> 
> Textures
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vwet4bpec261ge6
> 
> landscape
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1o73n8ieckm69ym
> 
> Skyrim FXAA and INI files
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jvj2o9gj5wrllz9


----------



## gionight




----------



## Hexa




----------



## Razi3l

Flying ;D


----------



## hanky44

Sorry for the quality, took it with my phone,
At the throat of the world.had nothing else to do.beside riding around the map


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> Well that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to used the files gionight provided...
> clearly the issue is me, the game ctd right when it finishes loading


Try using the 4 gig mod from skyrim Nexus. If I use ANY mods at all without this mod the game will CTD. some time soon Bethesda will be adding the 4 gig mod as an update for the game.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> Well that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to used the files gionight provided...
> clearly the issue is me, the game ctd right when it finishes loading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using the 4 gig mod from skyrim Nexus. If I use ANY mods at all without this mod the game will CTD. some time soon Bethesda will be adding the 4 gig mod as an update for the game.
Click to expand...

I've been using it









I'm using nexus mod manager... maybe it's not working or something? I have not edits in the ini files. I was using skyrim hd 2k v 1.1 before and even the new version1.2 doesn't work.. I've been able to play something like 30 seconds before ctd..

Am I supposed to do something else? I can't believe my pc wouldn't be able to run it lol :\


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> I've been using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using nexus mod manager... maybe it's not working or something? I have not edits in the ini files. I was using skyrim hd 2k v 1.1 before and even the new version1.2 doesn't work.. I've been able to play something like 30 seconds before ctd..
> Am I supposed to do something else? I can't believe my pc wouldn't be able to run it lol :\


maby the audio bug? Try to change your audio formate to 24 bits 44100 Hz (stuido quality)


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> I've been using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using nexus mod manager... maybe it's not working or something? I have not edits in the ini files. I was using skyrim hd 2k v 1.1 before and even the new version1.2 doesn't work.. I've been able to play something like 30 seconds before ctd..
> Am I supposed to do something else? I can't believe my pc wouldn't be able to run it lol :\
> 
> 
> 
> maby the audio bug? Try to change your audio formate to 24 bits 44100 Hz (stuido quality)
Click to expand...

I did try it at some point, I can't remember though. It would CTD. but I don'T remember if I tried with the new setup

I had a weird setup caused by my audio card so I've changed that a bit just to be sure. My auzentech card would switch audio when I was putting a youtube video in 1080p for instance. Reverting to stereo and stuff like that.. very annoying lol

What I had to do was to put a cable dvi-to-hdmi from gpu to audio card, then a hdmi cable from the audio card to my receiver. And then put another cable on my gpu, from the mini hdmi to my television directly. that way it would work but I would have a ''dual monitor'' setup because of that.

Decided yesterday to remove it and play audio through the video card directly. I don't remember if I tried the audio fix with that setup. I'll check it out tonight..


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

No really "Awesome" action shots but i thought these looked awesome










More!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Acroma




----------



## Ellis

Anyone else come across this?


----------



## blacksky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Anyone else come across this?


I'm pretty sure I have. The hand either sinks or falls apart upon taking it correct?


----------



## Sethy666

Some awesome pics in this thread!

Im getting pretty boss with my archer











She didnt even get a chance to stand up...



Head shot!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacksky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Anyone else come across this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have. The hand either sinks or falls apart upon taking it correct?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it just breaks into two or three pieces which then kind of float away. Quite near Whiterun.


----------



## oc_user

fxaa off


fxaa on


inb4 "someone threw skittles at it" "looks like fisher price toy"


----------



## Roman5




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*


The dude at the front is one scary mudder...


----------



## HothBase

Here's my latest. Nothing too fancy, just me riding a horse on a dragon.



Nope, I didn't have to cheat. That's totally legit.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Here's my latest. Nothing too fancy, just me *riding a horse on a dragon*.
> Nope, I didn't have to cheat. That's totally legit.


As you do... lol, classic


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Why so serious?


----------



## Roman5

That's me, a breton, but wearing my newly acquired mask of morokei, after using the slow time shout for the first time, and the honed ancient nord greatsword of scorching, defeating the morokei who was holding the all important staff of magnus.


----------



## Doodlebro




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*


Nice shot! Now, say aaaah


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nice shot! Now, say aaaah


I LOVE ARCHERY


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> I LOVE ARCHERY


Yep, me too. Im thinking of restarting **again** as a ranged / sneak / magicika type... Might be tricky early on in the piece until my perks kick in.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> SundrKyn >>>
> She isn't Regduard she is a Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hexa>>>
> 1680x1050
> 
> KhaoticKomputing>>>>
> All mods which I use I already uploaded , you can find the links at 41 page.


Would it be possible to have the names of these mods so I can install via mod manager then I can keep them up to date as the creators add to them


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yep, me too. Im thinking of restarting **again** as a ranged / sneak / magicika type... Might be tricky early on in the piece until my perks kick in.


Dude, that's exactly what I am right now. It gets so easy once sneak and pickpocket are up high enough... With all the enchanted armor and stuff I found I can pretty much steal anything


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> Dude, that's exactly what I am right now. It gets so easy once sneak and pickpocket are up high enough... With all the enchanted armor and stuff I found I can pretty much steal anything


Sold... Ill change over tonight when I get home from work.

Do you suggest any particular race?


----------



## Doodlebro

I like the wood elf because it gets a few boosts in those areas. As for perks just do whatever you prefer, you'll eventually get 81 total and that's more than plenty for what I want with this class. I mostly do destruction with a bit of restoration, but those are my only two main magicka trees... Make sure to get good at smithing, helps out a TON (I'm sure everyone knows this already though







)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> I like the wood elf because it gets a few boosts in those areas. As for perks just do whatever you prefer, you'll eventually get 81 total and that's more than plenty for what I want with this class. I mostly do destruction with a bit of restoration, but those are my only two main magicka trees... Make sure to get good at smithing, helps out a TON (I'm sure everyone knows this already though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Excellent, thanks for the advice.


----------



## jeremygj




----------



## Acroma

Danger! No shop here.

















































My collection of books. Not even all of tme


----------



## Defunctronin

Three direct hits, including one head shot; one seriously pissed off dragur wight.....


----------



## Cyclonicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> I've been using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using nexus mod manager... maybe it's not working or something? I have not edits in the ini files. I was using skyrim hd 2k v 1.1 before and even the new version1.2 doesn't work.. I've been able to play something like 30 seconds before ctd..
> Am I supposed to do something else? I can't believe my pc wouldn't be able to run it lol :\
> 
> 
> 
> maby the audio bug? Try to change your audio formate to 24 bits 44100 Hz (stuido quality)
Click to expand...

thanks for the troubleshooting help! haven't re-tried gionight's files but I managed to make it work with the skyrim hd 2k texture pack!

I was using the 4gb patch through nexus mod manager as I said. but maybe it needs an installation order that I wasn't aware of, but I uninstalled it and used it ''manually'' and voilà! game's working!


----------



## b0ng0

Anyone have any tips for configuring the FXAA PP Injector? I have the Enhanced Shaders mod, but whenever I turn on FXAA PP Injector, the default options just seem to give everything a blue hue


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I killed a guy and he's just standing up dead and all...


----------



## Cyclonicks

thought it was a nice place!


----------



## tech99




----------



## Milamber

That snow looks great tech99 is it modded?


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> That snow looks great tech99 is it modded?


Yes.. I'm using Skyrim HD.


----------



## Hexa

Ya ya I know this isn't Skyrim but it's actually Morrowind. I'd say it looks pretty damn good







If you got a hankering and want to play it this way follow the guide here. http://morroblivion.com/forums/morroblivion/mods/2173


----------



## tech99




----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ya ya I know this isn't Skyrim but it's actually Morrowind. I'd say it looks pretty damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got a hankering and want to play it this way follow the guide here. http://morroblivion.com/forums/morroblivion/mods/2173


That would have gotten you instantly perma-banned on the Nexus forums, I hope the rules aren't the same here, regarding copyright.

But yeah, Morroblivion is awesome







I remember when the idea was first formed, it seemed too far-fetched at the time, but it got a lot of support and is turning out really well


----------



## b0ng0

Not the most impressive screens, but I am amazed at how much better Skyrim looks with enhanced shaders and FXAA post-processing compared to vanilla (at least in my eyes).

Vanilla:


Enhanced Shaders + FXAA PP:


Admittedly, you really need to see it in motion to appreciate it - especially if you apply a little sharpening.


----------



## Milamber

The first red dragon I've seen! I forgot to say, this game is insane in 3D as well!!! So immersive, flames come out of my screen!!


----------



## Ellis

27" 3D screen and SLI 580s... me jelly.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundrKyn*
> 
> That would have gotten you instantly perma-banned on the Nexus forums, I hope the rules aren't the same here, regarding copyright.
> But yeah, Morroblivion is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when the idea was first formed, it seemed too far-fetched at the time, but it got a lot of support and is turning out really well


What??

I could be perma banned from Overclock.net for posting a pic? Can someone please explain this to me??


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> What??
> I could be perma banned from Overclock.net for posting a pic? Can someone please explain this to me??


No clue what he is talking about.


----------



## Hexa

Me neither. If he tells me and it's something confirmed I got zero problems with removing that pic. I really don't want to be banned.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Me neither. If he tells me and it's something confirmed I got zero problems with removing that pic. I really don't want to be banned.


Here on OCN.net you have to be a total prick to get banned. If you violate the rules here, a mod will tell you what you did wrong. I have not heard of a mod banning an OCN member. Don't sweat it.


----------



## SundrKyn

I don't have a problem with anything!









I just seen so many people instantly banned on the Nexus forums for showing proof or even talking about anything to do with copyright, and strangely enough, porting material over from Morrowind to Oblivion and vice-versa is considered copyright infringement, due to resources being provided by different companies.
See, here's an example of a similar scenario: Clicky
And here is a very detailed example of what I was rambling about: Clicky-click

I don't have a problem, I was just worried about your account, for I am not sure how akin these kinds of rules are to the OC rules.


----------



## jeremygj

They did not rip it out of morrowind or whatever. they made whatevers mods there by themselves. thats not copyright.


----------



## Adam2190




----------



## Stiltz85




----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> I killed a guy and he's just standing up dead and all...


That happened me with except I had just decaputated him.. it was quite odd.


----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeremygj*
> 
> They did not rip it out of morrowind or whatever. they made whatevers mods there by themselves. thats not copyright.


Your clearly didn't read the link I posted.

_"I personally have no issue with utilities that require you to have both games and that help you to port content yourself. I think it's a great thing. However, a case came up a few years back with such a utility called "Morroblivion" that helped users port content from Morrowind to Oblivion. You needed to own both games in order for the utility to work but Bethesda personally requested that the utility be taken down. I had no wish to argue with Bethesda on the matter."_

Anyways, I'll drop it now, I was just exercising caution. It's good to see how laid back it is on these forums


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ya ya I know this isn't Skyrim but it's actually Morrowind. I'd say it looks pretty damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got a hankering and want to play it this way follow the guide here. http://morroblivion.com/forums/morroblivion/mods/2173


So how you liking Morroblivion?


----------



## Stiltz85

Just need one more dragon bone and I will have the shield made!


----------



## Tartar




----------



## oc_user

omg Mjoll is a hagraven. Look her hands!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> omg Mjoll is a hagraven. Look her hands!


You know what to do... stabby stab stab!


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> omg Mjoll is a hagraven. Look her hands!


Even in Skyrim, they wanna talk first...


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*


You know Is this what you were going for with this Character? >>> 

cause I do kinda see that lol


----------



## tech99




----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> You know Is this what you were going for with this Character?
> 
> 
> cause I do kinda see that lol


I actually added a mod to skyrim nexus I'd love if you could test it and let me know if it works. It's just a clean save of a lvl 1 Nord that looks "As close as I can get" to Arnold as Conan.

v1.1


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Whiterun @ 5760x1080

http://i.minus.com/irvyFeCQPTEcA.bmp

The pic is 24mb so I can't load it to oc.net


----------



## Demented

I liked this one tonight:


----------



## Razi3l

This isn't really "Awesome" compared to others here, but just sort of random. Didn't know Molag Bal was a naked Imperial man.


But I thought we're in Whiterun ;D


----------



## Demented

A few more from earlier:

In my best Butthead impression: Uh, hey baby.


Take that you electricity wielding freak!


I've had enough!


Just give me a sec...I'm gonna tear you a new a---!


----------



## Razi3l

Who wants to guess the shouts used/people in this one?










Somebody has had a long day at the forge, maybe he needs to _chill out_ a bit










Sleepy time


Daedric party at Dragonsreach.. Guess who the others are. Names start with: M | M | H (right to left)


----------



## Doodlebro

The water in this game looks INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> I actually added a mod to skyrim nexus I'd love if you could test it and let me know if it works. It's just a clean save of a lvl 1 Nord that looks "As close as I can get" to Arnold as Conan.
> v1.1


Awesome man, I love the effort you put into creating your Ahhhhhhnold. Makes me want to go listen to Austrian Death Machine.... lol


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Just tinkering..


----------



## Demented

Created two new characters last night. An Imperial that will be similar to my Orc, in that he uses a variety of stuff to get the job done, and Tyrak Valkyr, my dark elf thief/assassin/ranger. He is a LOT of fun...


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Created two new characters last night. An Imperial that will be similar to my Orc, in that he uses a variety of stuff to get the job done, and Tyrak Valkyr, my dark elf thief/assassin/ranger. He is a LOT of fun...


Come to me, son of Jor-El, kneel before Zod!!!


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Azothyran

Caught my character doing a critical impale on a Forsworn. Awesome!


----------



## christophermcne

This:


----------



## Stiltz85

^ Better sky mod?
That has to be one of my favorite mods so far!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azothyran*
> 
> Caught my character doing a critical impale on a Forsworn. Awesome!


Awesome shot right there


----------



## TheGrayDon10

i like to go extreme things in the game like mountain-climbing and jumping off high cliff into water. i'll try and get some pics of that.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## MarvinDessica

I like taking artsy fartsy crap while doing ignorant kahjit-shrouded stuff in the hill.


----------



## Demented

If I were the Jarl of Whiterun...


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Come to me, son of Jor-El, kneel before Zod!!!


I lol'd at this


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Awesome man, I love the effort you put into creating your Ahhhhhhnold. Makes me want to go listen to Austrian Death Machine.... lol


Get to Tha Choppa!

Thats a great one of theres lol I never heard of them until the beginning of the summer there pretty awesome lol

Edit: Sorry double post im still waking up a bit


----------



## williamx




----------



## Milamber

Some great pics here, love this one williamx!


----------



## williamx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some great pics here, love this one williamx!


Well thank you here is another one







. I'll try to get some better screens tonight


----------



## oc_user

After 2 play thrus, I'm done with this game anyway. xpl0itz


most fun guild to join


gnite annoying magae. resist you later.


gnite purple dragon.


----------



## Demented

OK, while definitely not some of my 'best' Skyrim shots, I've been playing with basic settings and different texture mods on both my desktop and laptop. I'm trying to find the best settings for each rig, that shows as much eyecandy, but can still give me playable frame rates. (My expectations for FPS aren't as high as most. I don't like choppy, but usually 25-40fps isn't choppy at all for me, and seems smooth as silk.) Now while I have to turn the settings down some on my laptop, it's surprisingly not as much as I thought I would have to. These are the simple settings:

Laptop:



Desktop:



They both have the same exact mods, the difference being I've used the smaller resolution textures for the laptop, while the largest for my desktop:

Laptop:


Desktop:


And that produces these screenshots:

Laptop:


Desktop:


Now, other than the obvious fact that the resolutions are different, doesn't it seem that I should just use the lower resolution textures for the desktop and gain some FPS? I just don't see any major differences. Maybe it's just that screen shot, and it will be apparent in others, but I don't think so.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Sorry about the missing chunks in the upper right corners. My screen flickers there for no good reason


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Yes, that IS me giving a wannabe thief the "THIS IS SPARTA" Kick off of a walkway.


----------



## BlackVenom

Some awesome pictures! I'll try to see which of mine I can post as most lulz involve naked women and fire pits.


----------



## modinn

My favorite screenshot I've taken so far.


----------



## Hartk1213

Sovengarde with all the HUD disabled to get a good screenshot
this game is just beautiful after all the mods

Twin Daedra haha

Oh so many dragons AHHH!!!


----------



## Zcypot

I love this save so far, stealth archery/backstab is fun


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Looks like I need to get some more mods now that I finally have a little extra time. Eh, at least I've had some Photoshop practice


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy*
> 
> Looks like I need to get some more mods now that I finally have a little extra time. Eh, at least I've had some Photoshop practice


Nice shots. May the Thalmor burn in Hell (or Oblivion in there case)


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzapuppy*
> 
> Looks like I need to get some more mods now that I finally have a little extra time. Eh, at least I've had some Photoshop practice


^That is just sexy Yaku.........


----------



## Demented

Finally got Eyefinity working pretty well...Still doing some tweaking though











Damn photobucket and their resizing...grrr


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I wonder if anyone has created drizzt yet. i bet so. i'd love to see that.


----------



## Demented

Yeah, I'm liking Eyefinity with Skyrim:


----------



## Cyclonicks

I'm sooo ditching my tv screen for nvidia surround!!


----------



## SundrKyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I wonder if anyone has created drizzt yet. i bet so. i'd love to see that.


Some people have indeed crafted our favorite Drow elf:

See here,

And here.


----------



## Roman5

A friend emailed me this image. Pretty cool.


----------



## Stiltz85




----------



## Bigspender

how did you get the white and gold robe for the lady!!!!!!


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


where did you get that white and gold robe from for your character


----------



## Acroma

My own re-texture of Conan's Atlantean and Father sword.


----------



## Trials

damn tempted to get this game now since its 40 on steam =O


----------



## Milamber

If you buy it you need to mod it, otherwise not worth it.

I had to take on two dragons at the same time in Riverwood!


----------



## gionight

Hi all








I had no time for games but managed to tweak ENB for my liking and some quickly made screenshots

Bigspender>>>
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2688


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


----------



## oc_user

what the f....


----------



## Mr.Cigar

All df


----------



## gionight

Why pics have to be resized in such a drastic way cant post anything cos of it .


----------



## Jcyle

Your images are Awesome!


----------



## Cmoney




----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I wonder if anyone has created drizzt yet. i bet so. i'd love to see that.










Great idea !!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundrKyn*
> 
> Some people have indeed crafted our favorite Drow elf:
> See here,
> And here.


Damn it to hell


----------



## Ziggurat

I've been working on mechanics before giving play-through a solid effort.



Direct link for a slightly more readable version:
Check it.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Skyrim with ENB 0.99 & HD texture, skyrimpref tweaked though


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## gionight

Jcyle>>>
Thanks mate .
Great screenies everyone, good job guys !!!





















new sun-glare effect from Boris right on the ass, if you don't mind .


----------



## Milamber

Awesome pics ! How do you get it to blur?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Awesome pics ! How do you get it to blur?



press ~
type tm press enter
press ~
press tab
capture screenshot
Just make sure you are looking directly at what you don't want blurred before step 4. The 'tm' disables the menu UI. You notice when it is enabled when you press tab, it blurs everything. Just repeat steps 1 through 3 to re-enable the menu UI.


----------



## Milamber

Thanks


----------



## Droogie

My Little Pwny


----------



## gionight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> press ~
> type tm press enter
> press ~
> press tab
> capture screenshot
> Just make sure you are looking directly at what you don't want blurred before step 4. The 'tm' disables the menu UI. You notice when it is enabled when you press tab, it blurs everything. Just repeat steps 1 through 3 to re-enable the menu UI.


Yes, you are absolutely correct.


----------



## newphase




----------



## gionight




----------



## erocker




----------



## Evermind

gionight,

Did you switch to enb now instead of fxaa injector?


----------



## stalker7d7

I thought about putting a bucket on a dragons head, but that seemed too easy...


----------



## Milamber

How do people still manage to control their character when using blur effect? For example this pic by gionight.


----------



## Ziggurat




----------



## gionight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> gionight,
> Did you switch to enb now instead of fxaa injector?


Yes it's an ENB it's not finished just yet, I have to wait some kind of standard from Boris to start tweaking it again. Just don't want to waste my time on something which will be changed completely in a new release .


----------



## Milamber

Would you mind sharing it? Are you allowed too? I use this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142 and it's causing me an occasional pause when I look around.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> How do people still manage to control their character when using blur effect? For example this pic by gionight.


There is no blur effect in that screenshot.


----------



## iDeal

Hi all, could someone kindly tell me which are the definitive best graphical mods/texture packs/and ini tweaks to get the most out of Skyrim on my rig. Some of the shots you have shared put my game to shame









Great work. Love the thread.

+rep for all help

Thanks guys.


----------



## gionight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Would you mind sharing it? Are you allowed too? I use this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142 and it's causing me an occasional pause when I look around.


There is too much bloom in that set what I can see from pics .
" but causing me an occasional pause" thats why I said we need finished version to start tweak it from scratch and
than share our setts with each other.
BTW my sett is completely stable, for me smooth gameplay as important as picture quality .

Demented>>>
Yes, no blur has been used in that screenshot.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> There is too much bloom in that set what I can see from pics .
> " but causing me an occasional pause" thats why I said we need finished version to start tweak it from scratch and
> than share our setts with each other.
> BTW my sett is completely stable, for me smooth gameplay as important as picture quality .


Yeah your not wrong! Every ENB I have tried has bloom that will burn my eyes out but, I'm lost as to what to do since I dont know how to fix.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Would you mind sharing it? Are you allowed too? I use this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142 and it's causing me an occasional pause when I look around.


That does look pretty amazing in a unique way though, almost like a painting or dream.


----------



## gionight




----------



## villain

Wow, I totally missed this thread.

Here my best pics, taken about 1 month ago without any mods.


----------



## IrishV8

I might as well post some here.

Even in Skyrim you can have a little Captain in ya.



And as the Red Queen said. "OFF WITH HER HEAD."


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


Second one is nice and the last one looks like a wallpaper









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gionight

bruflot>>>
The first one is the best, it looks like CGI and they are all good in their own way otherwise I wouldn't post them.


----------



## wanako

ooo! where'd you get the Triss outfit? do want!

edit: NVM! Found it!! WOOT!


----------



## Sonics

Maxed it out for the screenshot . . . I would kill for a 580


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


What face texture mod are you using?


----------



## gionight

utterfabrication>>>
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563 <---this, and ENB helps a lot to make skin more believable, thats why all my chars almost naked


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> bruflot>>>
> The first one is the best, it looks like CGI and they are all good in their own way otherwise I wouldn't post them.


I'm not even gonna bother to make a real reply to that... I was giving you a compliment ffs


----------



## gionight

bruflot>>>>
Why so serious ? Do I need to ask your permission to write my opinion about my own screenshots .
I will blame a holiday stress for your reaction , otherwise "No Comment"
BTW Thanks for compliment, and my post wasn't meant to be offensive in any way.


----------



## Rowey

no caption needed...


----------



## jepank

totally getting this game.
how long does it take until u finish the game?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jepank*
> 
> totally getting this game.
> how long does it take until u finish the game?


Technically, you don't.

It's supposed to last









people have spent 100+ hours on it, sometimes on a single character. Great game. More than worth the $60, and I NEVER say that.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jepank*
> 
> totally getting this game.
> how long does it take until u finish the game?


Also if you play as a different character the storyline will change and there are also different decisions to make that will change the storyline also, e.g. killing someone or leaving them to live


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Maxed it out for the screenshot . . . I would kill for a 580


This looks good. Is that the shiney water texture that was posted on NS a few hours ago that no one bothered posting pics for?

I'm not going to comment on Gionight's work because even tho they are well done he's been posting them all over the net and I'm sick of looking at em.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This looks good. Is that the shiney water texture that was posted on NS a few hours ago that no one bothered posting pics for?
> I'm not going to comment on Gionight's work because even tho they are well done he's been posting them all over the net and I'm sick of looking at em.


Thanks







And no i dont think i have added any water textures yet, the reason why it looks so shiny is because of my ENBSeries config which was made by demonic790. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3771

Also here is a list of the mods i am using. http://i.imgur.com/ghySQ.jpg


----------



## gionight




----------



## Milamber

gionight are you going to upload your enb files or just contunually tease us with fantastic pics! It's hopliday season man, upload!!


----------



## Doodlebro

What's with these half naked women? What are you, twelve?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> What's with these half naked women? What are you, twelve?


Do digital, half-naked women upset you? What are you, twelve?


----------



## sterik01

In gionights files.. where does the actors folders go ?


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like Skyrim is the next game on my list after seeing someone actually using ENB series for it! AMAZING! Hope there aren't no bugs!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looks like Skyrim is the next game on my list after seeing someone actually using ENB series for it! AMAZING! Hope there aren't no bugs!


If you're looking for a polished product sans bugs, Skyrim is *NOT* for you.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you're looking for a polished product sans bugs, Skyrim is *NOT* for you.


It has more issue's than BF3.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you're looking for a polished product sans bugs, Skyrim is *NOT* for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It has more issue's than BF3.


Yeah but its still a great game


----------



## Naked Snake

gionight wow nice pictures, what are the name of the mod you are using? i will replay skyrim with that


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yeah but its still a great game


I'd rep you for that but it's something I'm already aware of.

My gameplay looks pretty close to goinight's screenshots but whenever I take a screenshot using FRAPS, regardless of image format, they come out dull and whole lot less defined. How or what is using to take theses screenshots with?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> gionight wow nice pictures, what are the name of the mod you are using? i will replay skyrim with that


It's a combination of many mods. So be prepared to spend some time with it.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd rep you for that but it's something I'm already aware of.
> My gameplay looks pretty close to goinight's screenshots but whenever I take a screenshot using FRAPS, regardless of image format, they come out dull and whole lot less defined. How or what is using to take theses screenshots with?


I appreciate the thought









Thats a good question, Ive noticed that too. I was thinking upping the gammar before posting the pic might help?

Addit - loaded this pic into MS offce 2010 and applied auto correction...



The result is quiet good


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd rep you for that but it's something I'm already aware of.
> My gameplay looks pretty close to goinight's screenshots but whenever I take a screenshot using FRAPS, regardless of image format, they come out dull and whole lot less defined. How or what is using to take theses screenshots with?


some people are using the Steam F12 key for screenshots or Skyrim's PrtScr button. Steam seems to compress them like crazy so I use the PrtScr button and I get 2MB+ .PNGs.









What I need to know is how people get that blur, low Depth of Field, view in their shots?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> some people are using the Steam F12 key for screenshots or Skyrim's PrtScr button. Steam seems to compress them like crazy so I use the PrtScr button and I get 2MB+ .PNGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I need to know is how people get that blur, low Depth of Field, view in their shots?


I use Afterburn's screen shot feature, Steam's F12 sometimes causes CTD. I still get dark pics (see above pic)









I dont know about the blur etc but it certainly something Id like to know too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

In the enbseries.ini file there is a depth of field setting. I haven't played with it but I have a feeling that might be what he's using.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Reminds me of something from Mad Max lol..









Cant forget the Chicken lmao


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> some people are using the Steam F12 key for screenshots or Skyrim's PrtScr button. Steam seems to compress them like crazy so I use the PrtScr button and I get 2MB+ .PNGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I need to know is how people get that blur, low Depth of Field, view in their shots?



press ~
type tm press enter
press ~
press tab
capture screenshot


----------



## Milamber

double post


----------



## Sonics

Can someone post their ENB DOF settings please?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I use Afterburn's screen shot feature, Steam's F12 sometimes causes CTD. I still get dark pics (see above pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about the blur etc but it certainly something Id like to know too.


I also want to use Afterburner since I've got a Screenshot folder all setup for it, but since I'm using FXAAinjector, I can't use Afterburner's FPS counter or screenshot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> press ~
> type tm press enter
> press ~
> press tab
> capture screenshot


Hmm.. tried this, but for some reason it doesn't work. Is it some setting in the .ini I have to insert or maybe part of ENB?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


I have Skyrim but I never understood why it needs mod to make the game looks better? Why Bethesda can't achieve this quality without the community modding? Is it intended?


----------



## Scorpion49

This is my favorite of my new character I just created today:










And this was just downright creepy... shes giving me the stank eye while bleeding out....


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I also want to use Afterburner since I've got a Screenshot folder all setup for it, but since I'm using FXAAinjector, I can't use Afterburner's FPS counter or screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. tried this, but for some reason it doesn't work. Is it some setting in the .ini I have to insert or maybe part of ENB?


Nope, maybe if it doesnt work press tilda again and type tm, then tilda and tm then press tab? It can be fiddly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> Can someone post their ENB DOF settings please?


Sure here is my ini

enbseries.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, maybe if it doesnt work press tilda again and type tm, then tilda and tm then press tab? It can be fiddly
> Sure here is my ini
> 
> enbseries.zip 1k .zip file


Thanks, il test it out later







+1


----------



## SalmonKid

Dragon threw me off a mountain into a coffin =p


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have Skyrim but I never understood why it needs mod to make the game looks better? Why Bethesda can't achieve this quality without the community modding? Is it intended?


Because consoles.









But, because the TRUE sons of Skyrim game on PC, and we get so much support from our brothers, we get a MUCH better product than the consoles could ever dream of. Besides, consoles are for Stormcloaks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonKid*
> 
> 
> Dragon threw me off a mountain into a coffin =p


Lol, take the hint!









P.S. Stop quoting multiple picture posts. Even with the auto resizing, it's still annoying.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Because consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, because the TRUE sons of Skyrim game on PC, and we get so much support from our brothers, we get a MUCH better product than the consoles could ever dream of. Besides, consoles are for Stormcloaks.


huh? I never said that! You sure you quoted the right post!?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> huh? I never said that! You sure you quoted the right post!?


heh. that was wierd! I was sure I didn't press the quote button on your post. Well, either way, fixed!


----------



## Milamber

Haha! All good, I thought I had a episode of amnesia for a min!!









Here are some pics from my morning walk in the hills, sorry for the lack of variation, I have been playing with lighting and I think I have sorted it now. I play this in 3D and it's breath taking, but had to take these pics in 2d.


----------



## Cmoney

I'm loving the Dark Brotherhood quest line







I would share my Dark Brotherhood Edition of the mehrunes razor, but I cannot get the original author to return my message quite yet.


----------



## gionight

Thanks guys really glad that you enjoying this pics, I did my best as Boris did with this God sent tool for this game.
But as I said I won't release unfinished sett you need to wait until ENB for Skyrim will be established .
Milamber>>>
Very good screenshots , Well Done!!!


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Do digital, half-naked women upset you? What are you, twelve?


I go for real women, perhaps you should leave the computer and try that out


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> I go for real women, perhaps you should leave the computer and try that out










What a typical response! How pathetically foolish of you to assume that I don't.
I'm just a person that's very open minded to all-sorts of imagery. Just because I don't take your stance and am not offended by sight of the bare (or half-bare in this case) female figure in a 2-Dimensional form, does not mean that I'm the type that just sits at the computer all day, forever alone...

wait...

Well, I take that back, I'm half-wrong. Actually, I DO sit at the computer all day... It's a career thing.


















Now, on to significantly more important matters, hey gionight, those pics are looking great so far. It makes me really want to test out ENB and see how I can tweak it on my system. I think it was you who posted a copy of the FXAAinjector settings either on here or the Official thread before, but if it was you, thanks! I've been using that so far and I love how the game looks.


----------



## gionight

wanako>>>
Thank you wanako, and I am glad that you decided to tweak ENB by yourself, it's not that hard , and yes it was mine FXAA ( nothing special if you compare it to ENB) .
And don't waste your time responding to obviously 12 years old virgin troll but boy or a girl I am not sure.
Dood>
By your logic all great painters/photographers were 12 years old virgins, what can I say very clever.
BTW I have wife and 10 years old son just in case if you are going to respond with another stupidity .


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> wanako>>>
> Thank you wanako, and I am glad that you decided to tweak ENB by yourself, it's not that hard , and yes it was mine FXAA ( nothing special if you compare it to ENB) .
> And don't waste your time responding to obviously 12 virgin troll but boy or a girl I am not sure.
> Dood>
> By your logic all great painters/photographers were 12 years old virgins, what can I say very clever.
> BTW I have wife and 10 years old son just in case if you are going to respond with another stupidity .


I just found it comedic. lol. I tried ENB, but it's just too taxing on my system compared to FXAAinjector. My FPS plummeted from 60 to around the 20-30s. My 560Ti just couldn't take it. I'll stick with what I've got right now as it gives me a good balance of performance and quality.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I just found it comedic. lol. I tried ENB, but it's just too taxing on my system compared to FXAAinjector. My FPS plummeted from 60 to around the 20-30s. My 560Ti just couldn't take it. I'll stick with what I've got right now as it gives me a good balance of performance and quality.


I'm heading in this direction as well. Even my 570 has difficulty running it and I'm not really seeing much of a difference over just running the FXAA. I'm sure it has to do with my ignorance more then anything though.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm heading in this direction as well. Even my 570 has difficulty running it and I'm not really seeing much of a difference over just running the FXAA. I'm sure it has to do with my ignorance more then anything though.


I'm gonna keep tinkering with ENB and see if I can get a good setting that will work with my 560ti.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm gonna keep tinkering with ENB and see if I can get a good setting that will work with my 560ti.


Have you come across any actual/decent guides that explain the ENB settings? I've just been picking up things here and there through reading discussions on SN.


----------



## Milamber

@gionight.

The only problem I have with my enb is the SSAO for water, it is making it totally transparent so we are having to wait for Boris to fix, Boris has said;

"Not sure at this point to fix it is necessary either to abandon ssao under water and transferred to the surface of the water (another glitch in fact), or lose performance in drawing water into a separate mask. It should be measured. "

Do you guys have same issue with your ENB using SSAO?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Have you come across any actual/decent guides that explain the ENB settings? I've just been picking up things here and there through reading discussions on SN.


yup, likewise. I haven't found anything either. Just messing with the settings little by little. I think I'm gonna give up on it and keep gionight's old FXAAinjector settings and play my game. I've spent enough time tinkering with other mods.


----------



## Eric Barney

That game looks great! Next up after I finish with Fallout 3. (And all the DLC's) Thanks for sharing all the great screens....


----------



## Milamber




----------



## HolyDeltaWings

Shadow hide you!


----------



## gionight

wanako>>>
Try this --> http://enbdev.com/doc_skyrim_en.htm Boris just began document section for Skyrim ENB and promised that he will update it in very shortly after holidays.

Milamber>>>
Same problem here buddy but I think it's not such a big deal.
BTW great pics as always .

Edit: Just saw Tapiocs pics on ENB forum they look decant enough, you can try his set.
Download file with PURE ENB tag updated today . http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822#content
Good Luck and Happy New Year Folks!


----------



## Flying Donkey

I have the Fraps video of it but it was 8.6 GB :O


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> wanako>>>
> Try this --> http://enbdev.com/doc_skyrim_en.htm Boris just began document section for Skyrim ENB and promised that he will update it in very shortly after holidays.
> Milamber>>>
> Same problem here buddy but I think it's not such a big deal.
> BTW great pics as always .
> Edit: Just saw Tapiocs pics on ENB forum they look decant enough, you can try his set.
> Download file with PURE ENB tag updated today . http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822#content
> Good Luck and Happy New Year Folks!


Ah, thank you for this. I remember looking on that site a few days ago and I didn't see any such tutorial. It's a start anyways.


----------



## Milamber

New ENB with SSAO and Ultra Sharpness.


----------



## Slightly skewed

You might want to change Vaselinesmearing=10 to 0 in your config.


----------



## kpriess

Maxed out, stock, no mods.. But I guess that's obvious right..?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You might want to change Vaselinesmearing=10 to 0 in your config.










this! ^


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpriess*
> 
> Maxed out, stock, no mods.. But I guess that's obvious right..?


wow. I didn't remember how complete stock looked like. Big difference the community has already made! They've made the game 10x better for the PC.









kpriess, If I remember my Radeon lineup correctly (i know almost nothing about AMD/ATI) your 6950 should be equivalent if not better than my 560ti, meaning you'll have a good amount of room for mods!

If you haven't modded it at all, I suggest you start out with

1. Skyrim HD Full Version

2. Vurt's Flora Overhaul Mod

3. Lush Trees

4. Realistic Water Textures

5. Enhanced Night (choose only one, I picked the galaxy.)

Install in that order, and be ready to see a huge visual improvement in your game!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Not really awesome but I think Solitude looks pretty nice with ambient occlusion



I just noticed I got photobombed too


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Very nice water and lighting, which MOD are you using for this?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You might want to change Vaselinesmearing=10 to 0 in your config.


No thanks


----------



## sterik01

how do you get it to blur like that.... or depth of field? nice pics.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> how do you get it to blur like that.... or depth of field? nice pics.


open your console and type tm. That takes away the UI. Once that is done hit the ~ key again to close the console and hit tab. that will bring up the UI for your skills/items/magic/map. But with the lack of UI that is what you get. Make sure that you're centered on your focus point or it will become blurry.

Don't be scared if you try to bring up your console and it doesn't show. Simply type tm after bringing up your console and hit enter. The UI should all pop back up.


----------



## sterik01

oh.. nice trick.

haven't tried it yet but here are some screens


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christophermcne*
> 
> This:


dang dirty majora's mask moon coming to da earth.


----------



## Toology

I dont think there is a single texture in my game that is original anymore , this game looks amazing with mods


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I dont think there is a single texture in my game that is original anymore , this game looks amazing with mods


and that's how it was meant to be!







Whoever is still playing this game without all these wonderful textures and mods is a fool....

....oh wait, consoles...










iKid, iKid.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think there is a single texture in my game that is original anymore , this game looks amazing with mods


I have this armor in my 'yet to be tried' queue. It's looks like it's well done. For anyone interesting it trying it http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4818

And I do have a certain amount of sympathy for the console and low end PC players who are stuck using vanilla visuals.


----------



## Toology

Its beyond well done , it looks flat out incredible in game. Try it out , im pretty sure youll love it


----------



## Milamber




----------



## GeforceGTS

Just been tweaking the water, pic doesn't do it justice ;l


----------



## Moynesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Just been tweaking the water, pic doesn't do it justice ;l


If you removed the character, the image really makes me think of the very old original demo footage for Alan Wake PC DirectX 10 footage, particularly the water and colour palette of the game. Awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Get that mace away from me!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Get that mace away from me!


lol, that's the first thing the guard said when I came back into town with it







but now they're telling me my breath smells


----------



## Mr.Cigar

In game footage


----------



## Slightly skewed

Dat lighting. The moon light looks a bit bright for my tastes, but the daytime looks nice and bright. What lighting mods are you using? ENB?


----------



## Viper979

lol


----------



## gionight

Great Pics Everyone!!! Keep up the goodt work

Some pics from the last year, haven't time to make new screenshots.

























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MaxWaves

Gio those screenshots are awesome dude







is that ENB series ? which version is it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> lol, that's the first thing the guard said when I came back into town with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now they're telling me my breath smells


Too many giant toes in the diet?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Too many giant toes in the diet?


Nope







I did the taste of death quest to get the ring







boosts stamina 50% and feeding on corpses increases health/regen, only downside is bad breath apparently D;


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In game footage


I must know what mods you used


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*
> 
> I must know what mods you used


Maybe it's a mystery or even a secret!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

HD Texture pack + Sun glare + my own ENB + FXAA config.
Try it if you want








http://www.mediafire.com/?94vg13m7tcyafzo


----------



## wanako

Here are some of mine. Not the greatest like you guys running ENB with SLI 580s







, but it's the most my 560ti can take, and I think it still looks damn good.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Here are some of mine. Not the greatest like you guys running ENB with SLI 580s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it's the most my 560ti can take, and I think it still looks damn good.


There is nothing wrong with those pics... they are great!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> HD Texture pack + Sun glare + my own ENB + FXAA config.
> Try it if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?94vg13m7tcyafzo


Thanks for sharing +REP.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Very nice water and lighting, which MOD are you using for this?


For the water it's RWT Realistic Water Textures by isoku: (with a little tweaks of my own)

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711

For the sunglare its Alternate Sun Glare by isoku: (I am no longer using any sun glare)

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1653

I am using ENB TES Skyrim v0.101 that I am tweaking to my liking









http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6


----------



## SovereigN7

For FXAA configs, what presets are you guys using?

Here is my best so far


----------



## Toology

Whenever i try ENB i get a really blown out , bleached picture. I have tried other presets but to no success


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Whenever i try ENB i get a really blown out , bleached picture. I have tried other presets but to no success


Grab this; SkyrimEnhancedShaders FX Beta - VANILLA PLUS - 102 The download is right at the bottom...


----------



## Demented

My newest character:

Kira Taldor


Damn, look at that water!!!


----------



## Milamber

Now thats lookn good that water!

So I had to travel from Merryfair Farm bottom right of map to the Silent Moon Camp (middleish) and on my way I stopped in at a local Inn in the town, decided I would have a look around before I went to bed for my rested bonus, I was rather impressed with my new enb config, lighting and natural tones are working well (not over saturated) The wood textures look great too!


----------



## Demented

Great pics, Milamber! Makes me rethink my 6950s. Kind of. Sort of. Maybe...









I love playing this game, but I find it really hard to play at work anymore since at home everything looks so much better, and Eyefinity.







Good thing it's my Friday. Got some serious Skyrimming to do!


----------



## Milamber

Thanks! If you ever want my config / mods let me know.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Grab this; SkyrimEnhancedShaders FX Beta - VANILLA PLUS - 102 The download is right at the bottom...


Thank you very much my friend , that worked wonders, now my game looks incredible. I added my FXAA settings on top of it and now it looks incredible , sometimes almost real +rep


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks! If you ever want my config / mods let me know.


I might take you up on that, but I tried the ENB thing, and quite honestly, I couldn't figure out how to get it working. Plus, I do use the FXAA Injector, so I'd have to figure out how to make them work together.


----------



## gionight




----------



## Milamber

Great job gionight! Nice skin tones on the models and lighting, also noticed the flames from the dragon look improved!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I might take you up on that, but I tried the ENB thing, and quite honestly, I couldn't figure out how to get it working. Plus, I do use the FXAA Injector, so I'd have to figure out how to make them work together.


 Milamber ENB Config and skyrim prefs.ini 816k .zip file


I have included my enb with my skyrimprefs.ini (make sure that goes in my documents\my games\skyrim

*Note: My uGrids is set to 7*

All the other files go in the skyrim folder... it also has a slightly darker night to give the rock tones better colour, im not into bright white/grey rock at midnight!

My skyrim.ini is heavily modified with softer shadows, ultra radial blur level for post processing, also threaded optimisations have been set for grass, light, actor, and object fading. Grass has enhanced shading too *looks great when sun shines through it.

I also set decal and actor particles to max and shadow bias







I get very good fps, even in 3d were it renders everything twice! Good luck!

EDIT: Forgot to include mods! All these mods have been tested for compatibility, all i can suggest is you dont use Skyrim HD - 2K Textures , that mod smashes anything that is specific to an object and imo doesnt do justice at all. Stick with the modders that create mods specific to a particular item.. this I have found to be best result when it comes to detail, but each to their own.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Great job gionight! Nice skin tones on the models and lighting, also noticed the flames from the dragon look improved!
> 
> Milamber ENB Config and skyrim prefs.ini 816k .zip file
> 
> I have included my enb with my skyrimprefs.ini (make sure that goes in my documents\my games\skyrim
> All the other files go in the skyrim folder... it also has a slightly darker night to give the rock tones better colour, im not into bright white/grey rock at midnight!
> My skyrim.ini is heavily modified with softer shadows, ultra radial blur level for post processing, also threaded optimisations have been set for grass, light, actor, and object fading. Grass has enhanced shading too *looks great when sun shines through it.
> I also set decal and actor particles to max and shadow bias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get very good fps, even in 3d were it renders everything twice! Good luck!


Cool. I'll definitely check that out when I get home in a few hours! Thanks!

EDIT: Wait, looking at the files, what goes where again? Anything that has ENB in the name?


----------



## Milamber

Easiest thing to do is to just drag all the content of that zip file into Skyrim folder








Then move the skyrimprefs.ini to \Documents\My Games\Skyrim

So basically it looks like this:


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> Easiest thing to do is to just drag all the content of that zip file into Skyrim folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then move the skyrimprefs.ini to \Documents\My Games\Skyrim
> So basically it looks like this:


What is this u-grids thing? I saw 'grids' in the Skyrim Configurator, but I don't think that's the same. U-Grids is a mod or something right? I'm not using it.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> What is this u-grids thing? I saw 'grids' in the Skyrim Configurator, but I don't think that's the same. U-Grids is a mod or something right? I'm not using it.


Basically Skyrim is split into hundreds of thousands of sections (uGrids). By default, Skyrim loads the five nearest sections within your line of sight, plus the one your character inhabits. Beyond those five sections the entire world is rendered using low-detail trees, objects, and terrain, which, for the most part, cannot be modified or enhanced by .ini tweaks.

Soooo if you increase uGrids as I have done to the value of 7, it increase the world detail at the cost of frame rate. Some say the difference between 5 and 7 isn't that noticeable, worth testing to see what is to your liking.

The value uGridsToLoad=7 is what I have changed in Skyrimprefs.ini

Altering the uGrid setting will modify your save game. If you ever wish to revert to a lower uGrid setting due to performance issues, the correct procedure must be followed to ensure that you do not make that save inaccessible, or possibly even corrupt, resulting in the complete loss of your character data and game progression.

Here are the steps to revert back to uGridsToLoad=5 should the tweak prove too demanding for your system, or if Skyrim becomes unstable!


Backup SkyrimPrefs.ini, Skyrim.ini and your Skyrim 'Saves' folder.
Right click on Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim and uncheck 'Read Only' in the file's properties.
Load your last save game.
Press tilde on your keyboard, most commonly placed directly to the left of '1.' If it is elsewhere, the keyboard symbol should be ` or ~. If all else fails hit every key on the keyboard until a large, semi-transparent overlay appears on the bottom half of the screen.
In the now-visible in-game console type setini "ugridstoload:general" 5
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Type saveini
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Type refreshini
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Close the console using tilde.
Create a new save game.
Exit Skyrim.
Delete Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim.
Reload the Skyrim configuration tool.
Close the tool.
Re-tweak Skyrim.ini if necessary (and SkyrimPrefs.ini if it has since been modified).
Reload Skyrim and your most recent save.
Enjoy the game.
I'm off to bed - good luck!


----------



## Toology

Im still tweaking it but so far it looks amazing


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Great job gionight! Nice skin tones on the models and lighting, also noticed the flames from the dragon look improved!
> 
> Milamber ENB Config and skyrim prefs.ini 816k .zip file
> 
> I have included my enb with my skyrimprefs.ini (make sure that goes in my documents\my games\skyrim
> *Note: My uGrids is set to 7*
> All the other files go in the skyrim folder... it also has a slightly darker night to give the rock tones better colour, im not into bright white/grey rock at midnight!
> My skyrim.ini is heavily modified with softer shadows, ultra radial blur level for post processing, also threaded optimisations have been set for grass, light, actor, and object fading. Grass has enhanced shading too *looks great when sun shines through it.
> I also set decal and actor particles to max and shadow bias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get very good fps, even in 3d were it renders everything twice! Good luck!
> EDIT: Forgot to include mods! All these mods have been tested for compatibility, all i can suggest is you dont use Skyrim HD - 2K Textures , that mod smashes anything that is specific to an object and imo doesnt do justice at all. Stick with the modders that create mods specific to a particular item.. this I have found to be best result when it comes to detail, but each to their own.


Thanks again! So much help. I know what I'll be doing this morning when I get home. That is after I stock up on Gaming Supplies. (read: beverages and munchies)


----------



## Milamber

Can't sleep!

Make sure you enable ambiant occulsion in your video card control panel to as high as possible, my enb configuration doesn't use "enb SSAO".

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can't sleep!
> Make sure you enable ambiant occulsion in your video card control panel to as high as possible, my enb configuration doesn't use "enb SSAO".
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Will do! Now go to sleep! (I really don't care whether you sleep or not, but you should be rested before you see my results later.







)


----------



## gionight




----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Great job gionight! Nice skin tones on the models and lighting, also noticed the flames from the dragon look improved!
> 
> Milamber ENB Config and skyrim prefs.ini 816k .zip file
> 
> I have included my enb with my skyrimprefs.ini (make sure that goes in my documents\my games\skyrim


I gave your config a try, I'm liking the colors and settings from ENB, finally glad I got rid of the blue tint from FXAA tool but there seems to be something up with your shadows using your skyrimprefs, the lower part of character shadows pretty much aren't there, not sure which setting is causing it D; I'm still gonna use your ENB though









Your ENB with my prefs



Your ENB with your prefs


----------



## Demented

Well, I installed most of the mods that Milamber listed, thought a few I just passed on. I wasn't able to get the ENB working, and I'm thinking it might have to do with that Ambient Occlusion setting. I don't have an option anywhere in CCC to enable it.

Either way, the mods are awesome, and I tweaked SkyrimPrefs.ini to my liking. I still may play with FXAA Injector a bit to fine tune, but I'm liking what I'm seeing.

Thanks again Milamber, and everyone. This thread, as well as the official threads are so chock full of great info from wonderful members like you guys!

Eyefinity Shots: (25% scale, click image for full size)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I gave your config a try, I'm liking the colors and settings from ENB, finally glad I got rid of the blue tint from FXAA tool but there seems to be something up with your shadows using your skyrimprefs, the lower part of character shadows pretty much aren't there, not sure which setting is causing it D; I'm still gonna use your ENB though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ENB with my prefs
> 
> *snip
> 
> Your ENB with your prefs
> 
> *snip


Thanks for the heads up, it was the fShadowBiasScale, it is now set to 0 instead of 0.5!!! For a less pixelated look shadow blur can be turned up to 10, attached is new config with working shadow for player fixed and shadow filter set to ultra.










SkyrimPrefs (working shadow) 2k .zip file


----------



## christophermcne

Come on guys! This post isn't just a license for you to run in to the closest building you can find and take screenshots of the same thing at 12 different angles!! Be creative! Post AWESOME images!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Well, I installed most of the mods that Milamber listed, thought a few I just passed on. I wasn't able to get the ENB working, and I'm thinking it might have to do with that Ambient Occlusion setting. I don't have an option anywhere in CCC to enable it.
> Either way, the mods are awesome, and I tweaked SkyrimPrefs.ini to my liking. I still may play with FXAA Injector a bit to fine tune, but I'm liking what I'm seeing.
> Thanks again Milamber, and everyone. This thread, as well as the official threads are so chock full of great info from wonderful members like you guys!
> Eyefinity Shots: (25% scale, click image for full size)


Wow! Looking very good, what went wrong with ENB? I can enable a SSAO config if you like since you might not have it on ATI GPU.


----------



## sterik01

Here's one. If running ENB what do you open the game with? the steam launch from games list... or skse loader?

I think I might be doing something wrong.

Here's a screen. Trying to complete the Companions.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Here's one. If running ENB what do you open the game with? the steam launch from games list... or skse loader?
> I think I might be doing something wrong.
> Here's a screen. Trying to complete the Companions.


skse_loader.exe


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Wow! Looking very good, what went wrong with ENB? I can enable a SSAO config if you like since you might not have it on ATI GPU.


Thanks! It was just that. I installed the mods, then backed up my skyrim folders. Put all of the files there, and your prefs where it needed to be. Wouldn't load. Put my prefs back, and it still wouldn't load. Restored everything back and all was well. So maybe it was the SSAO.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, it was the fShadowBiasScale, it is now set to 0 instead of 0.5!!! For a less pixelated look shadow blur can be turned up to 10, attached is new config with working shadow for player fixed and shadow filter set to ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyrimPrefs (working shadow) 2k .zip file


I haven't tried your config and I'm not sure what time of day it is in that pic, but the one thing that annoys me is really dark character self shadows in the daytime. I should be able to see every little detail of a character mid-day much like in real life. It isn't nearly bright enough for daytime sunny in that pic unless the sun has already set.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christophermcne*
> 
> Come on guys! This post isn't just a license for you to run in to the closest building you can find and take screenshots of the same thing at 12 different angles!! Be creative! Post AWESOME images!


You aren't going to see any that are better than Goinight's, so unless you bring some crazy to the table yourself, you should probably just keep moving.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You aren't going to see any that are better than Goinight's, so unless you bring some crazy to the table yourself, you should probably just keep moving.


This^

Those shots just blew my mind!!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I haven't tried your config and I'm not sure what time of day it is in that pic, but the one thing that annoys me is really dark character self shadows in the daytime. I should be able to see every little detail of a character mid-day much like in real life. It isn't nearly bright enough for daytime sunny in that pic unless the sun has already set.


Pic was taken at 5:17pm. Shadows are darker at midday when the sun is brighter, the edges are lighter though (softer shadows) - or shadow blur "ultra" with less pixelated edges.


----------



## DoubleR88

just registred here to give you a big thanks for that work.

actually im using Milambers settings.

but i got one question, if i start the game, it shows me SSAO is turned off.

Should it be like this or not?

@Gionight: give us your prefs pls you did good work, nobody will steel that title from you^^


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> just registred here to give you a big thanks for that work.
> actually im using Milambers settings.
> but i got one question, if i start the game, it shows me SSAO is turned off.
> Should it be like this or not?
> @Gionight: give us your prefs pls you did good work, nobody will steel that title from you^^


Welcome to the forum









I guess this game is a good a reason as any to join, glad your enjoying and you got some good info


----------



## DoubleR88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> and you got some good info


sorry, didnt understand that part.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> sorry, didnt understand that part.


Quote:


> just registred here to give you *a big thanks for that work*.


I just assumed you had gotten the info from here... if not, no dramas


----------



## Crynix




----------



## MaxWaves




----------



## GeforceGTS

I think I'm done messing with ENB for now, sick of reloading to test things, not getting any gaming done D;

I'm gonna stick with this for now


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I think I'm done messing with ENB for now, sick of reloading to test things, not getting any gaming done D;
> I'm gonna stick with this for now


+1 for getting back to questing









Your awesome pics are... pretty awesome, nicely done!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> just registred here to give you a big thanks for that work.
> 
> actually im using Milambers settings.
> 
> but i got one question, if i start the game, it shows me SSAO is turned off.
> 
> Should it be like this or not?
> 
> @Gionight: give us your prefs pls you did good work, nobody will steel that title from you^^


Yup, I have disabled ENB SSAO since the performance loss vs the visual gain is not worth it in 3D. I can make a full SSAO ENB tonight when I get home if you like? With the none SSAO one, I just force Nvidia OC to High Quality.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yup, I have disabled ENB SSAO since the performance loss vs the visual gain is not worth it in 3D. I can make a full SSAO ENB tonight when I get home if you like? With the none SSAO one, I just force Nvidia OC to High Quality.


I've noticed that if I use the nvidia AO I don't see any noise or flickering but if I use the ENB SSAO I do unless I set it to the highest quality and that destroys my performance.

What I'd really like to be able to do is use the FXAA + and just the SSAO from the ENB. Even using UseOriginalPostProcessing=true doesn't improve FPS.


----------



## Droogie




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I think I'm done messing with ENB for now, sick of reloading to test things, not getting any gaming done D;
> I'm gonna stick with this for now
> snip


That was me when I got home today. I literally spent a few hours tweaking everything just right, and by the time I was done, I was too tired to really play. Now I' set but I'll have to use headphones or have it low until 8am.


----------



## Milamber

Anyone that was using my skyrimprefs for enchanced detail.. the fShadowBiasScale was not quiet right, so now I have perfected it (see attachment at bottom of post)









Shadows also cast better less jagginess:










Been playing with lighting for sunset and it's reflecting nice now especially through the leaves




































SkyrimPrefs.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## DoubleR88

@milamber: which sunglare mod do you use?

how to freeze the game to make other screenshots for example when dragon attacks like gionights pics.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> @milamber: which sunglare mod do you use?


This one mate Alternate Sun Glare by isoku

But that look in the pics is more the enb effect, than sun glare mod.


----------



## DoubleR88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> HD Texture pack + Sun glare + my own ENB + FXAA config.
> Try it if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?94vg13m7tcyafzo


if i use your settings and compare it with my result there must be something gone wrong
did someone tried his configs? these screens are the most similar to geonights

how to freeze the game to make other screenshots for example when dragon attacks like on gionights pics?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone that was using my skyrimprefs for enchanced detail.. the fShadowBiasScale was not quiet right, so now I have perfected it (see attachment at bottom of post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadows also cast better less jagginess:
> 
> Been playing with lighting for sunset and it's reflecting nice now especially through the leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyrimPrefs.zip 2k .zip file


I took a quick look at your ini in this post and your numbers seem off on a lot of things. Maybe just use notepad to share the settings that pertain to shadows only?

what's the deal with this section?

[Water]
bUseWaterReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
iWaterBlurAmount=0
iWaterReflectHeight=256
iWaterReflectWidth=256
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterShader=0
bUseWaterLOD=1
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0

Here are my water settings.

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> if i use your settings and compare it with my result there must be something gone wrong
> did someone tried his configs? these screens are the most similar to geonights
> how to freeze the game to make other screenshots for example when dragon attacks like on gionights pics?


Yeah some friends did inform me about this few hours ago, I tested and it turned out that...
Oh just go here and read the first post and redownload the newest settings: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5215
It works fine now, just like screenshots.


----------



## DoubleR88

Mine is looking like this now (using Milamber Settings)



do i need to enable FXAA in the Skyrim Launcher Options?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Looks not exactly like mine. Here's my friend's (My newest settings), he told me about the problem:








Mine:








The only difference is normal and lush tree. Maybe yours is due to different weather?
PS: Oh wait, it's different time. Look at the sun light and shadows.


----------



## tech99




----------



## DoubleR88

@Mr. Cigar: could you make some screens with snow?


----------



## captainroyy

Here is what made me part of the culture in skyrim







, my very own art placed in the middle of nowhere of skyrim.
I was trying out fireball on a dragoncorpse and it went off flying and falling down a lot further, i went on doing the same spell over and over again till i lost track of the corpse. Then suddenly i was attacked by another dragon, and so i had a new corpse to play with. I fired it until it went into a river and when i came upon the corpse again i saw that it was together with the other corpse. It felt like an incredible coincidence so i had to screenshot it.

And yes the quality is poor cuz i made the screen on my laptop becuz i didnt have my gaming rig yet.


----------



## tsm106

Thumbnail for size. I had to cut the size in half already.


----------



## Spacedinvader

to pause and take a pic console tfc 1 (toggle free cam, the 1 pauses it). console tm to remove hud







repeat to get it back


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone that was using my skyrimprefs for enchanced detail.. the fShadowBiasScale was not quiet right, so now I have perfected it (see attachment at bottom of post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadows also cast better less jagginess:
> 
> Been playing with lighting for sunset and it's reflecting nice now especially through the leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyrimPrefs.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a quick look at your ini in this post and your numbers seem off on a lot of things. Maybe just use notepad to share the settings that pertain to shadows only?
> 
> what's the deal with this section?
> 
> [Water]
> bUseWaterReflections=0
> bForceHighDetailReflections=0
> bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
> iWaterBlurAmount=0
> iWaterReflectHeight=256
> iWaterReflectWidth=256
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bUseWaterShader=0
> bUseWaterLOD=1
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
> 
> Here are my water settings.
> 
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=4
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
> bForceHighDetailReflections=1
> bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
Click to expand...

I dont use reflective anythng on water - it screws up my 3d and I prefer it off anyway, also I have found when using RWT Water Mod, if I enable any settings that are set to 0 in the [water] part it changes the look a fair bit which i dont want.


----------



## DoubleR88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> to pause and take a pic console tfc 1 (toggle free cam, the 1 pauses it). console tm to remove hud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repeat to get it back


thank you!


----------



## Milamber

@DoubleR88

Are you using the latest config I posted?

Shadows look right for me you see...


----------



## DoubleR88

@Milamber: yeah im using your prefs. but i changed some water details (like slightly skewed pointed out).

do you have FXAA in the launcher on?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fDefaultFOV=90
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=10000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0390
fDecalLOD2=15000.0000
fDecalLOD1=10000.0000
iActorShadowCountInt=6
iActorShadowCountExt=4
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fSpecularLODStartFade=10000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=10000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=10000.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=2
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1200
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=7500.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=10000.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=53
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
sD3DDevice="ENB"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
bDrawShadows=1
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bSimpleLighting=0
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
bGrassPointLighting=1
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=0.5500
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.2400
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0220
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=10000
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.8500
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=255
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> @DoubleR88
> Are you using the latest config I posted?
> Shadows look right for me you see...


This looks stunning. Can't wait to plug in your enb and skyprefs settings tonight! What kind of frames are you running? I'm getting 55-60 using Enhanced shaders HD FX beta.


----------



## PsYcHo29388




----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*


LOL!!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> to pause and take a pic console tfc 1 (toggle free cam, the 1 pauses it). console tm to remove hud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repeat to get it back


I have been trying to remember how to pause the game while in freecam, thankyou! +1 rep!


----------



## DoubleR88

park your house on a roof. like a boss


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> @Milamber: yeah im using your prefs. but i changed some water details (like slightly skewed pointed out).
> 
> do you have FXAA in the launcher on?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> fDefaultFOV=90
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1
> bUseThreadedTextures=1
> bUseThreadedBlood=1
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
> bUseThreadedLOD=1
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=2
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fInteriorShadowDistance=10000.0000
> fShadowDistance=8000.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=16
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
> fGamma=1.0390
> fDecalLOD2=15000.0000
> fDecalLOD1=10000.0000
> iActorShadowCountInt=6
> iActorShadowCountExt=4
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
> fSpecularLODStartFade=10000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=10000.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=10000.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=8
> iMultiSample=8
> iShadowMode=2
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bFull Screen=1
> iSize H=1200
> iSize W=1920
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=7500.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=10000.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=53
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
> sD3DDevice="ENB"
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> iShadowMapResolution=4096
> fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iAdapter=0
> iPresentInterval=1
> iShadowFilter=3
> bTransparencyMultisampling=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
> bDynamicWindowReflections=1
> bShadowsOnGrass=1
> bActorSelfShadowing=1
> bUseSunbeams=1
> bSimpleLighting=0
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> bGrassPointLighting=1
> bDrawShaderGrass=1
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=0.5500
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> bShowCompass=1
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.2400
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0220
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=0
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=10000
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=94881
> fVal2=0.8500
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=255
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> bEnableTreeAnimations=1
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=1000
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxSkinDecals=100
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> uLastAspectRatio=4
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0


Nope, its not ticked.

Just bare in mind, the water I use is the ULTRA version of the RWT Water, so I don't bother fiddling with the [WATER] code, I leave it at default except MSAA Water and that's at 8 for multisampling. Frame rate for me is around 90fps in 2D and 45-55fps in 3d.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I dont use reflective anythng on water - it screws up my 3d and I prefer it off anyway, also I have found when using RWT Water Mod, if I enable any settings that are set to 0 in the [water] part it changes the look a fair bit which i dont want.


Mil,

I am using your enb profile and it looks fantastic! Still running 60fps and looking good doing it. One thing though... You're skyrimprefs file is murdering my poor PC. Not sure what it is in the prefs file, but my frames drop down to 15-20fps in the same spot my prefs file gives me 60fps!


----------



## DoubleR88

i got a question, the face of my character changed. eyes are yellow shining and the face is dark brown (before it was brown).
how did that happend?

i was wearing a mask of a deadra god named clavius vile.

is that caused by the differend mods or by this mask?

edit: changed back without any reason^^


----------



## evensen007

I'm digging the new "cover-eyes" with covergirl mod.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4869#content


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Mil,
> I am using your enb profile and it looks fantastic! Still running 60fps and looking good doing it. One thing though... You're skyrimprefs file is murdering my poor PC. Not sure what it is in the prefs file, but my frames drop down to 15-20fps in the same spot my prefs file gives me 60fps!


Hey

I havent noticed since I have SLI 580's. I will test fps tonight with different settings and see what it is, I'm guessing its the iBlurDeferredShadowMask, fShadowDistance and [TerrainManager], but I will get back to you when I have finished work.


----------



## Lifeshield

A couple from me to add to a thread full of awesome.


----------



## Trials

Wow very nice pics, whats mods are you guys using if any to get the game to look like that and also whats sao, enb and so on? Sorry for nub questions

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## sterik01

One more.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> One more.


Whoa! Thats gonna end in tears.

Excellent pic


----------



## MiKE_nz




----------



## Slightly skewed

It's always so satisfying, isn't it? Makes me miss VATS.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ok, let's talk ENB. Which of the series so far is the best? 0.102 for me has a really strange noise issue I can't seem to get rid of. I also hear 0.99 is the best.


----------



## evensen007

Tapioks just released a new PURE ENB beta:

http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/468671-skyrim-enhanced-shaders/page__st__3250

I took a few shots real quick.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Tapioks just released a new PURE ENB beta:
> http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/468671-skyrim-enhanced-shaders/page__st__3250
> I took a few shots real quick.


No offence, but to me that's way to saturated and un-natural looking. The grass looks like it's had paint poured over it... I prefer more of a natural tone - but each to their own... i'm just mess'n with my eNB and prefs now, removed all my 4096 rock textures and its made a huge difference already... cant even tell the difference between 2048 and 4096 visually.


----------



## wanako

likewise. I think that may be a tad over-saturated.

I loaded one of my old saves from when I was starting out and not too many mods installed to see the visual difference between then and now. I took this first screenshot back then:



This one I took now:



I think it looks 10x better!


----------



## Milamber

WOW! Thats a massive difference, check out the rocks on the first pic


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> likewise. I think that may be a tad over-saturated.
> I loaded one of my old saves from when I was starting out and not too many mods installed to see the visual difference between then and now. I took this first screenshot back then:
> 
> This one I took now:
> 
> I think it looks 10x better!


That looks quite nice.

Are you using any ENB or FXAA injectors? If so which ones?
lol, over the last 2 days, I've spent more time trying to find a good ENB, then playing the game.
But I still can't find anything completely satisfying.


----------



## Milamber

I'm tired of tweaking and I'm gonna play the game now - heads hurts and eyes feel heavy









Been playing with lighting, these pics are a little repetitive, but it shows the effect well.


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm tired of tweaking and I'm gonna play the game now - heads hurts and eyes feel heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with lighting, these pics are a little repetitive, but it shows the effect well.


Wow that lighting effect looks amazing!
Can you post your tweaked version of ENB, please


----------



## ChosenLord

I took this the other day as I was fully impressed with the visuals,

Mods used, HD textures, 4GB aware (not sure if its still on now the patch sorted it!)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> Wow that lighting effect looks amazing!
> Can you post your tweaked version of ENB, please


Sure!

Just remember my uGridsToLoad=7, so make sure you change the value in the Skyrim.ini to what yours is. This version features full SSAO and you can disable AO in your gpu control panel for extra performance since this will use its own

enb, config and ini files with SSAO 747k .zip file
.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trials*
> 
> Wow very nice pics, whats mods are you guys using if any to get the game to look like that?


I'm using FXAA Injector. I tried to keep everythig as close to the vanilla colours as I could, while adding just a touch more colour to it to make the image appear just a touch less dull and sharpening the image up so that finer details stand out alot more.

A couple of comparison pics (click to view full version and for better comparisons):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















I'm also using TESVAL and Skyboost for performance and a Realistic Colours and Nights mod which edits the games lighting (you won't see these in Nexus Mod Mananger).

My other mods are as follows.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Sure!
> Just remember my uGridsToLoad=7, so make sure you change the value in the Skyrim.ini to what yours is. This version features full SSAO and you can disable AO in your gpu control panel for extra performance since this will use its own
> 
> enb, config and ini files with SSAO 747k .zip file
> .


Thanks, I'll give it a shot








Although from the stuff I've tried so far, anything "full SSAO" destroys my fps







.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although from the stuff I've tried so far, anything "full SSAO" destroys my fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, I will fix that then







gimmie an hour


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ok, I will fix that then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie an hour


wow, thanks a bunch.
I just tried it will, and lol I couldn't even move it showed 1 FPS








grr I wish I had a 580







.

But anyway for now I am going to bed.

Thanks again. I'll check it out in a few hours


----------



## Milamber

Use the enb from the 'no ssao' folder and firstly try the config files I put in the previous zip, if you still get bad performance, try the config in this zip. I have reduced the shadows and AA is now set to 2 instead of 4 with draw distance lowered.

tweaked for performance 747k .zip file


* These screenshots are not from this config that I have attached.

Decided to darken things a little for a more natural look:


----------



## evensen007

Skyrim HD 1.3 update is out, but he couldnt upload it to Nexus because of errors. He is currently mirroring it. (this is the update file from 1.2 > 1.3)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3GDRMGR0

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skyrim-HD/298747186822664


----------



## evensen007

Also, Gionight has finally posted his 0102 config file. Gonna try it later.

http://www.mediafire.com/?i7qod7wraa2w6zp

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=170

It's looking like a good day to be a Skyrim fan! Can't wait to get home.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Skyrim HD 1.3 update is out, but he couldnt upload it to Nexus because of errors. He is currently mirroring it. (this is the update file from 1.2 > 1.3)
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3GDRMGR0
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skyrim-HD/298747186822664


What's the update exactly?


----------



## DoubleR88

thanks for this information.

gonna test it right now, but i think it wont work on my sys^^

@lifeshield: take a look on readme.

this geonight enb files kills my system. i only have 1-4 frames







(if SSAO is enabled)

need help: i cant change the view to 3rd person optik.


----------



## gionight

Congrats guys just finished ENB 0.102v it's all I could do with it in one and half day. I tried to maintain my ENB 0.99v sett quality and feeling.
But I will continue using my 0.99v with enbpalette sett. I just love it so much that I can't resist and leave it and make no mistake I love this new one too
I think they are both good in their own way , try it and you won't regret.
Good Luck!!!
Download link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?84j2uvfnbd9vmdm

Thanks everyone for patience

DoubleR88>>>
Have no idea why you can't switch to 3rd person view .
You can decrease this parameters:
SizeScale=0.7
SourceTexturesScale=0.7
to
SizeScale=0.35
SourceTexturesScale=0.35

geohot
next time try to write it right not ge but gi


----------



## DoubleR88

before this i wrote geohot









but im not happy with some clouds.

also i have some bugs, i loaded another savegame to avoid that 3rd person problem, but now i cant finish a quest.

(with the savegame covered with 3rdperson bug, i can finish that quest)



SSAO disabled


----------



## TheMafia

other gaming images

gaming memes, lots of sc2


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ok, I will fix that then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie an hour
> 
> 
> 
> wow, thanks a bunch.
> I just tried it will, and lol I couldn't even move it showed 1 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grr I wish I had a 580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But anyway for now I am going to bed.
> 
> Thanks again. I'll check it out in a few hours
Click to expand...

ATI users should make sure that indirect lighting is off if you plan on using SSAO... for some reason it causes ATI card to litterally stop (thus the 1FPS and barely being able to move). Also set the SSAO strength to something between 1.0 and 0.75, as it's a bit darker without the indirect light. Give it a shot after changing the setting in your ini: UseIndirectLighting=false I don't know how much of an impact it has as I have not tested it, but I have read it on several threads.


----------



## DoubleR88

the backround is never looking good if i use gionights enb settings.
i dont know why...

without enb:









with enb:


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> That looks quite nice.
> 
> Are you using any ENB or FXAA injectors? If so which ones?
> lol, over the last 2 days, I've spent more time trying to find a good ENB, then playing the game.
> But I still can't find anything completely satisfying.


Thanks! I'm using an older version of FXAA that gionight gave me. I've tweaked just slightly since. I would love to use ENB but 1) Couldn't tweak it to my liking and 2) it kills performance on my 560ti.


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Use the enb from the 'no ssao' folder and firstly try the config files I put in the previous zip, if you still get bad performance, try the config in this zip. I have reduced the shadows and AA is now set to 2 instead of 4 with draw distance lowered.
> 
> tweaked for performance 747k .zip file


Thanks I'll give it a try later tonight. Appreciate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> ATI users should make sure that indirect lighting is off if you plan on using SSAO... for some reason it causes ATI card to litterally stop (thus the 1FPS and barely being able to move). Also set the SSAO strength to something between 1.0 and 0.75, as it's a bit darker without the indirect light. Give it a shot after changing the setting in your ini: UseIndirectLighting=false I don't know how much of an impact it has as I have not tested it, but I have read it on several threads.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give this a try as well.


----------



## gionight

The last update and I am done with it , sorry for inconvenience.
ENB 0.102 by Gionight.
http://www.mediafire.com/?84j2uvfnbd9vmdm


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Skyrim HD 1.3 update is out, but he couldnt upload it to Nexus because of errors. He is currently mirroring it. (this is the update file from 1.2 > 1.3)
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3GDRMGR0
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skyrim-HD/298747186822664


Thanks. It would be nice to have screenshots so that I know what to install and what to leave out.


----------



## DoubleR88

@gio: what have you changed?

some pics of gios last enb settings on my pc works well 30-40 Frames.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> @gio: what have you changed?
> some pics of gios last enb settings on my pc works well 30-40 Frames.


Very nice! What enbpalette are you using with Gionight's enb settings?


----------



## Milamber

Does this water look too dark? Trying to get the light right without over saturated tones...


----------



## Sethy666

The water is a little too dark for me.... but the landascope and flora look great


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> @gio: what have you changed?
> some pics of gios last enb settings on my pc works well 30-40 Frames.


I just tried both of his settings and they look nothing like your pics. Are you using the FXAA injector on top, or anything else in addition to what he posted?


----------



## Toology

Well after not being able to find configs i liked , i ended up making my own. I am so happy with this , it can make skyrim seem CG like.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Well after not being able to find configs i liked , i ended up making my own. I am so happy with this , it can make skyrim seem CG like.


Feel free to share it.


----------



## Milamber

Decided to move away from ENB and try something different since I wanted a more natural tone, the water looks much better imo and the depth of field especially since Skyrim is cold and bleak.





































Edit: The reason the water is dark in some areas is from the cloud shadow


----------



## ljason8eg

Those look very nice.

A lot of previous shots I looked through look way over-cooked to me. Skyrim isn't a bright and cheerful place; it shouldn't look like one either IMO.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Decided to move away from ENB and try something different since I wanted a more natural tone, the water looks much better imo and the depth of field especially since Skyrim is cold and bleak.
> *snips*
> Edit: The reason the water is dark in some areas is from the cloud shadow


Oh hell yes, now this is badass! I like what you've done here!








Is it just FXAAinjector you're using?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Those look very nice.
> A lot of previous shots I looked through look way over-cooked to me. Skyrim isn't a bright and cheerful place; it shouldn't look like one either IMO.


Yeah, it's a hard place to live with cold climate, so I think its suited to paler tones with emphasis on correct lighting of course, especially were lighting is concerned - dark nights with bright torches and deeper fires







I like to think when I go out from an Inn or a keep of a night, its dark, bleak and not the kinda place i want to be till sunrise!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Oh hell yes, now this is badass! I like what you've done here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just FXAAinjector you're using?


Yeah and my frame rate is insane! +85fps with SLI









ENB would chew my FPS to 35-55.


----------



## IrishV8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah and my frame rate is insane! +85fps with SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENB would chew my FPS to 35-55.


what settings are you using on fxaa injector i can seem to find a good balance either way to saturated or to dull I am gimped on it. I can get outside to look gret but shadows/ inside are to dark or to yellow/green

If its not to much to ask could you by chance screen shot all of you settings and either Pm me with them or post here would love you forever.


----------



## Unstableiser

I put ENB on my game and it makes it look weird and sharp. I lose what feels like a huge amount of fps too which isn't worth the nice HDR effect, I'm hoping I can get more natural colours with another method, is there one that doesn't have a performance hit? I tried FXAA and that does exactly the same thing! There is no performance hit but he scene looks very sharp and unrealistic, and makes jagged edges appear everywhere! For some reason i just can't get my game to look like Milamber et al. If it means I have to reinstall EMB so be it, but I want to know if I can break the performance hit . I tried naming my card's model and that didn't work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is how y game looked originally (without fancy mods)









And with FXAA (terrible!)









Why has it ended up making my game look like this instead of like you folk's?



I just realised I might be posting this in the wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Decided to move away from ENB and try something different since I wanted a more natural tone, the water looks much better imo and the depth of field especially since Skyrim is cold and bleak.
> Edit: The reason the water is dark in some areas is from the cloud shadow


Could you post here the files your FXAA files you using to get it look and run like this? It looks great


----------



## Disturbed117

Nice Screen Shots, Keep em Coming.


----------



## Milamber

I will post my settings later. You will get very good performance.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleR88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I just tried both of his settings and they look nothing like your pics. Are you using the FXAA injector on top, or anything else in addition to what he posted?


@slightly, and evensen007: I used milambers settings on post #699 in this thread before. after that i just addet gionights penultimate settings. (i also addet some water details in prefs.ini)

milamber was so nice to post his config at #699, grab it and than overvwrite it with gionights enb. than it should looks like mine, i hope.

but remember, in dungeons, and at daylight enb rocks. outside by night its not perfect yet.

btw: if performance drops to 0-1 frame you need to change UseIndirectLighting (enbseries.ini) into false. (UseIndirectLighting=false)


----------



## Unstableiser

Thank you so much! I used milaber's settings and overwrote with gionight's and the performance is really nice, with the sharpness gone. However the colours seem very very saturated and some textures are purple. I also tried using milamber's ini file but something weird happened, my controls went inverted, I could only use letterbox resolution and there are some major glitches.

Very bright! Not sure what this issue is, it always seems too bright in the daytime. Also check out the plants, they look so brightly coloured:/









here the lighting in general looks fantastic, but the sky is looking very strange, almost like shaders are missing. the colours are a bit ott as well.


















Purple dress, and again a VERY bright scene.









The lighting in this time of day was just great, and the colours are not showing themslves off too much! However this is to showcase what happened when I used the .ini! (check out the bars)









Just to note, I turned off FXAA for all of these screenshots. I'm not sure if I should be using it or not :/

I am happy that it is getting there, but I am blind to the exact changes I am making and how I get there







I just need to get more natural colours, the same as what Mil is using above. And tone this darn brightness down.


----------



## Milamber

Here you go









* Backup your ini files in Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder first

Don't forget to change the following to what you have been using for uGrids so your saves work and make sure your video card entry is correct, you can get this from your own ini files:

*sD3DDevice* in the skyrimprefs.ini
*uGridsToLoad* in skyrim.ini
Drag the contents pictured below into skyrim folder were the TESV.exe is:



Copy the two ini files into Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder, backup your own first though.

I would remove any eNB also before installing this.

Milamber injFX config + ini tweaks 265k .zip file


----------



## Unstableiser

This is simply the best post I have seen since I started looking for help. Thank you so much for working so hard and sharing your work with the community; and in such a straight forward and easy to understand fashion for noobs like me


----------



## DoubleR88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Thank you so much! I used milaber's settings and overwrote with gionight's and the performance is really nice, with the sharpness gone. However the colours seem very very saturated and some textures are purple. I also tried using milamber's ini file but something weird happened, my controls went inverted, I could only use letterbox resolution and there are some major glitches.
> Very bright! Not sure what this issue is, it always seems too bright in the daytime. Also check out the plants, they look so brightly coloured:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the lighting in general looks fantastic, but the sky is looking very strange, almost like shaders are missing. the colours are a bit ott as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple dress, and again a VERY bright scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting in this time of day was just great, and the colours are not showing themslves off too much! However this is to showcase what happened when I used the .ini! (check out the bars)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to note, I turned off FXAA for all of these screenshots. I'm not sure if I should be using it or not :/
> I am happy that it is getting there, but I am blind to the exact changes I am making and how I get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to get more natural colours, the same as what Mil is using above. And tone this darn brightness down.


you can change inverting in the normal gameplay menu from skyrim. letterbox resolution need to changed in launcher. this shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Milamber

Hope it makes everyone's Skyrim that much better









Darker nights are like this:

I would imagine the woods and thickets to look like from such a cold, bleak climate! It makes torches and lights really stand out too as you would imagine. The daytimes are bright though when the sun is out, but the saturation and green tones are not over cooked. There is a good mod out for HD clouds.


----------



## Unstableiser

I cannot change the resolution settings, it is locked to ENB, and all of those resolutions listed are letterboxed :/

I am currently re-installing Skryim so I can start from scratch


----------



## DoubleR88

@unstableiser: sure?

look, first change format, than resolution



I had the same problem and could solve it like this


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hope it makes everyone's Skyrim that much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker nights are like this:
> I would imagine the woods and thickets to look like from such a cold, bleak climate! It makes torches and lights really stand out too as you would imagine. The daytimes are bright though when the sun is out, but the saturation and green tones are not over cooked. There is a good mod out for HD clouds.


I'm starting to think along the same lines as you Milamber. No matter what I do with ENB I just can't get the balance correct to suit my tastes (or anyone else's for that matter). Color palettes are over-blown and unrealistic, huge performance hit even with SSAO light or off, scorching bright days, bright nights etc...

Before I started down the ENB path, I was also using FXAA injector and actually quite happy. It's funny how something new and shiny comes out and we all want to try it out and make it good. I think it's a good thing overall. It gives us choices and options and things to play with which makes being a PC gamer awesome.

I can't imagine how many tools we will have at our disposal once the CK comes out. I have a feeling we are going to get even LESS play-time in because we will be trying out so many modder creations to the engine etc...

Anyhow, thanks for all the help you've given to us and I may be going back to Fxaa injection as well.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Backup your ini files in Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder first
> 
> Don't forget to change the following to what you have been using for uGrids so your saves work and make sure your video card entry is correct, you can get this from your own ini files:
> 
> *sD3DDevice* in the skyrimprefs.ini
> *uGridsToLoad* in skyrim.ini
> Drag the contents pictured below into skyrim folder were the TESV.exe is:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy the two ini files into Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder, backup your own first though.
> 
> I would remove any eNB also before installing this.
> 
> Milamber injFX config + ini tweaks 265k .zip file


I tried your ini files but they hammered my FPS by half in some places.









Your FXAA settings I did like however. So I reverted back to my ini (which is stock other than additional foliage distance and shadow)

















Think I'll add a touch more exposure to them but other than that they are spot on. Nice one!


----------



## evensen007

Just stumbled on this tint mod that doesn't use FXaa, but looks similar to what you're getting. Check the images section.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=648

I have a bunch of stuff to try when I get home! Too many mods, not enough time... :/


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


Amazing. How does one even get a shot like that, it looks like something from a movie rather than in the actual game.


----------



## MethosTR

Just found a rather amusing screenshot from a while back.


----------



## Smo




----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Amazing. How does one even get a shot like that, it looks like something from a movie rather than in the actual game.


1. try not to crap youself
2. console tfc 1 and tm (toggle free camera, the 1 pauses it, tm is toggle menus, removes hud (and console) repeat to restore)
3. Take pic
4. ???
5 PROFIT!


----------



## Milamber

looks good Smo









I'm going for a more bleak look at the moment with bright fires and lighting, dark, cold looking nights... after all Skyrim is not a green vibrant fantasy world, but hard, cold and unforgiving!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Aye, don't like some of the crayon pics that some fol are posting, too colourful


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> 1. try not to crap youself
> 2. console tfc 1 and tm (toggle free camera, the 1 pauses it, tm is toggle menus, removes hud (and console) repeat to restore)
> 3. Take pic
> 4. ???
> 5 PROFIT!


Thanks. I tried it and it works. Pretty cool. Bit confusing at first trying to get back to the game but got there


----------



## Acroma




----------



## Unstableiser

Conan? Haha!


----------



## wanako

Here are some for today. Wanako FXAAinjector, based off of Gionight's settings.











aaaaand I found this little guy somewhere INSIDE the sea north of Solitude....


yeah...

lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Aye, don't like some of the crayon pics that some fol are posting, too colourful


Agree. I prefer a more vanilla feel, but just sharpened up and darkened off for a bit more of a realistic and less foggy/blurry look.

Once you've applied the FXAA Injector and calibrated it properly it feels like you're wearing beer goggles when playing vanilla.


----------



## willis888




----------



## Unstableiser

Well I installed everything exactly the way Mil said, and used all of his mods. Just using the FXAA he posted. These are the results, of which I am most amazed by







The performance is fantastic! I hardly skip below 30, average 40 outdoors. Not bad for my old boy! I didn't use the ini but I did copy over a lot of his edits, mostly to do with shadows and i also selected transparency AA which seems to make an odd effect on fonts but it does allow me to drop to 4xaa and not lose quality.









Not sure if the dragon texture mod is working here, it looks the same to me.





































My only qualm is it's a bit too high in contrast, people and objects tend to be really dark even in the sunlight. If anyone can point out how I can edit that one thing myself I would appreciate it!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 

Well I installed everything exactly the way Mil said, and used all of his mods. Just using the FXAA he posted. These are the results, of which I am most amazed by







The performance is fantastic! I hardly skip below 30, average 40 outdoors. Not bad for my old boy! I didn't use the ini but I did copy over a lot of his edits, mostly to do with shadows and i also selected transparency AA which seems to make an odd effect on fonts but it does allow me to drop to 4xaa and not lose quality.



> My only qualm is it's a bit too high in contrast, people and objects tend to be really dark even in the sunlight. If anyone can point out how I can edit that one thing myself I would appreciate it!


I adjusted my in game brightness by +3-5. It still gives that added darkness at nights that Mil was going for but at least allows you to see somewhat past your weapon, etc. While it would be dark your eyes would adjust to the light, especially in the open. I feel vanilla overdoes the nightvision effect while Mils are just a bit too dark also. Adjust the brightness in game to find yourself an easy happy medium.

It was my only solution because when I installed his settings I found that any edits I made with the FXAA Injector application didn't take any effect whatsoever. His settings seem to overule it.


----------



## Unstableiser

Thanks, that worked a treat!

This might sound really really silly but does FXAA apply it's own form of AA? I disabled the in game AA totally and there is definitely some AA work still going on









I think it's one of the mods that made the fonts look weathered perhaps, it looks pretty cool tbh









Here are some SS of the night-time. It really shines now













































How do you post a screenshot without having to type the tags in? I'm not sure how this new site works.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Thanks, I will try that!
> This might sound really really silly but does FXAA apply it's own form of AA? I disabled the in game AA totally and there is definitely some AA work still going on


The AA does work in conjunction with the ingame Fxaa, so you can have both enabled at the same time. If you are experiencing framerate issues you can disable the ingame Fxaa and keep only the injFX one.

You can also disable the new FXAA Antialiasing by renaming the file Fxaa3_11_old.h in Fxaa3_11.h. The file is located inside the injFX_Shaders folder placed in your main Skyrim directory.


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow that removed the weird fonts I was getting! Thanks. Funny enough whatever level of AA I use I don't have much of a performance impact. But now I can go back to just using plain 8aa, I think it gives a much clearer picture. I don't mind about the transparent so much.


----------



## Milamber

Here is the same injFX settings I posted yesterday but with brighter days for those that were after it









Darn settings in fraps was set to jpg, so image quality is crap!

Milamber - injFX brighter days 260k .zip file


----------



## Demented

It is so difficult for me to play at work! I find myself just wanting to play at home so that all the fun/look/exploration of the game is done in Eyefinity with High Res mods...lol I mean my laptop plays it pretty well with a lot of mods, but it's just not the same! And I still got 4 hours to go...


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It is so difficult for me to play at work! I find myself just wanting to play at home so that all the fun/look/exploration of the game is done in Eyefinity with High Res mods...lol I mean my laptop plays it pretty well with a lot of mods, but it's just not the same! And I still got 4 hours to go...


So we are suppose to feel bad for you because you can't play Skyrim in Eyefinity at work? LOL


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> So we are suppose to feel bad for you because you can't play Skyrim in Eyefinity at work? LOL


Yes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Ok here's mine currently. Vanilla vs my FXAA Injector. I've gone for a pure Vanilla colour pallete, just modified the Injector to give a sharper image and show detail better.

Would be best to expand the images to view the differences better. Top images are Vanilla, bottom are FXAA Injector.









May make it a little darker to empthasise a bit more on shadow, but I'm happy with it personally.


----------



## Toology

Im loving this , i started a new character and i cant wait to put another 200 hours into him


----------



## Unstableiser

It turns out my issue with brightness was because my monitor settings hae been fiddled with







Now everything is purrrfect, meow!


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Conan? Haha!


lol, yea.


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Spacedinvader

Nice cigar!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*


Are your shots from Fxaa inject or Enb? Look nice.


----------



## lolmont




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Roman5

I've just been trying out the console commands for the first time. No mods or anything, and don't know if these pics are crap or not, but I just wanted to snap a couple of cool dragon shots.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Great actions shots my friend.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I like this. Dark yet detailed. Only personal issue with it is that there seems to be sharpness noise on some of the textures.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this. Dark yet detailed. Only personal issue with it is that there seems to be sharpness noise on some of the textures.
Click to expand...

I'd rather have the sharpness personally than the beer goggles effect. Not for everyone, but it's what I prefer. I'm still playing around with the sharpness levels at the moment to get a good balance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Snip


I really don't like how the trees look in the first three pictures personally. Looks more like an oil painting and a bit too colourful. Not my style personally.

The other pictures look good however. I most like the sunset.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'd rather have the sharpness personally than the beer goggles effect. Not for everyone, but it's what I prefer. I'm still playing around with the sharpness levels at the moment to get a good balance.


There's a sweet spot that shows texture definition, adds the right amount ot AA and maintains sharpness. I personally hate crawl/noise/flicker. If that didn't bother me, I'd play on the consoles. You're getting too defensive the other way. Relax. Most of us, inlcuding myself are hardware limited.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'd rather have the sharpness personally than the beer goggles effect.


Same here....cos that can be had with beer!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I love colorful and high contrast things, reality itself is colorful, that's how (I think) it goes. The rest depend on what kind of monitor we use to view it lmao


----------



## Demented

I had to post this one. My newest character, Lexa. She just seems so 'can't be bothered today, Draugrs!' in this shot.



And another I thought was neat. made it my desktop right now. Too big for OCN.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Great actions shots my friend.


Thanks







So I'm wondering how I can get this effect below, where the focal point is sharp and the background blurred? I tried with pressing tab, and that gives an interesting blurred effect but doesn't seem to focus on the foreground. Is there some console command to do it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Great actions shots my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm wondering how I can get this effect below, where the focal point is sharp and the background blurred? I tried with pressing tab, and that gives an interesting blurred effect but doesn't seem to focus on the foreground. Is there some console command to do it?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not sure with a keyboard but on a control pad it's the back button and B to exit.


----------



## evensen007




----------



## sterik01

Switched to a new enb. max out resolution and destroyed my FPS. I had to lower my shadow quality which I don't mind one bit. Gameplay looks great.


----------



## Sethy666

Very nice


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It is so difficult for me to play at work! I find myself just wanting to play at home so that all the fun/look/exploration of the game is done in Eyefinity with High Res mods...lol I mean my laptop plays it pretty well with a lot of mods, but it's just not the same! And I still got 4 hours to go...


Are you hiring?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Switched to a new enb. max out resolution and destroyed my FPS. I had to lower my shadow quality which I don't mind one bit. Gameplay looks great.


Sterik,

Which ENB have you moved on to?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Are you hiring?


This. THIS SO HARD!


----------



## sterik01

Evensen007, I'll get back you in an hour or so. Forgot the name of it.

Realistic Skyrim HD Profile ffxa injector and ENB Series v0102

last update was not too long ago. My laptop could not handle ultra shadows, lowered them to medium or low.


----------



## BradleyW

Got a pic or two here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It is so difficult for me to play at work! I find myself just wanting to play at home so that all the fun/look/exploration of the game is done in Eyefinity with High Res mods...lol I mean my laptop plays it pretty well with a lot of mods, but it's just not the same! And I still got 4 hours to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hiring?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Got a pic or two here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! Man, everyone is really fine tuning this unoptimized mess from Bethesda and making the best of it! I wonder if anyone over at Bethesda is saying to themselves "Holy ^$%&, this is the game I made?!".

What's everyone running for their shadows in the skyrimprefs.ini file now?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Are you hiring?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Sterik,
> Which ENB have you moved on to?
> This. THIS SO HARD!


Not my department. I'm a glorified ape making sure stupid people do the smart things. It can be incredibly frustrating. Sometimes I can only play 5-6 hours out of a 12 hour night.









But seriously, it's a crappy mediocre paying job that pays my bills, gives me a little extra cash, is only 4 days a week, and a lot of free time to do what I want...in the middle of the night. Ah, that's the clincher. You have to live like a vampire for the rest of your natural days.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I wonder if anyone over at Bethesda is saying to themselves "Holy ^$%&, this is the game I made?!".


More likely:



I can't wait until I get a free weekend day to tweak things besides throwing textures at my data directory.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Looking good! Man, everyone is really fine tuning this unoptimized mess from Bethesda and making the best of it! I wonder if anyone over at Bethesda is saying to themselves "Holy ^$%&, this is the game I made?!".


Do you realize the amount of work that goes into making a game like this to begin with? Bethesda made an amazing game, and modders have made it better.


----------



## Demented

Jorrvaskr

God Rays

Pretty


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Do you realize the amount of work that goes into making a game like this to begin with? Bethesda made an amazing game, and modders have made it better.


I do. But I also realize PC users were shipped a "lowest common denominator" version of the game with textures, interfaces, hardware support, and optimization unchanged from the console versions. Not cool.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Do you realize the amount of work that goes into making a game like this to begin with? Bethesda made an amazing game, and modders have made it better.
> 
> 
> 
> I do. But I also realize PC users were shipped a "lowest common denominator" version of the game with textures, interfaces, hardware support, and optimization unchanged from the console versions. Not cool.
Click to expand...

I dunno. Look what the modding community has done. Any time there are people working together for a common goal for something other than monetary profit, it becomes a more 'personal' experience. The goes for the modding community, and respected charities and organizations. Also, look at the stuff that has come just from us posting here? Tons of tips, tweaks, tricks, and what have you. All things people like me enjoy about the game. Basically, a bunch of people who really don't know eachother, came together to help a group of people have a much better experience. Just cause they could.

Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Do you realize the amount of work that goes into making a game like this to begin with? Bethesda made an amazing game, and modders have made it better.
> 
> 
> 
> I do. But I also realize PC users were shipped a "lowest common denominator" version of the game with textures, interfaces, hardware support, and optimization unchanged from the console versions. Not cool.
Click to expand...

After installing my FPS dropped severely. My laptop couldn't handle Ultra Shadows. I'm running low to medium shadows in order to play at max resolution.

SkyrimNexus
search "Realistic Skyrim HD Profile FFXA Injector and ENBSerie v0102 "


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Got a pic or two here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like this look, very natural and not overexposed. Can you share your settings?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I do. But I also realize PC users were shipped a "lowest common denominator" version of the game with textures, interfaces, hardware support, and optimization unchanged from the console versions. Not cool.


It is not up to Bethesda to make their game look "special" for PC gamers beyond the basic tweaking to make it work for PC gaming. They are not obligated in any way to put additional effort in improving graphics beyond control mapping and resolution scaling. It IS up to the modding community to improve the visuals, graphics, and animations however to make the game better in OUR eyes as PC gamers. I would rather they release a visually less appealing game if it meant better lore, story, quests, and less bugs and continue to leave graphical improvements up to the modders. Bethesda's job is to put out a game that everyone in their fan base can play and sometimes that means abandoning efforts in less profitable or important areas.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> After installing my FPS dropped severely. My laptop couldn't handle Ultra Shadows. I'm running low to medium shadows in order to play at max resolution.
> SkyrimNexus
> search "Realistic Skyrim HD Profile FFXA Injector and ENBSerie v0102 "


Back on topic: Thanks Sterik! The author of that enb profile posted that he will be uploading an update tonight that improves FPS by a large margin.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4463

"IMPORTANT : Good news for ATI User.
In the next Release ( RShd v3.0 EVP Improved Version ) no drop fps with new Skyrim ini Files and new CCC Configuration







"

Question: Do any of you guys have the mod(s) that make the trees look like this? I have Vurts and some other tree mods, but this is fantastic. The bark looks real.



*EDIT: It is Vurts, but one of my other texture packs must have over-wrote it!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know to link to album photos from a post?


----------



## pyra

Skyrim's big freeze.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Jorrvaskr
> God Rays
> Pretty


Thanks for sharing those 30MB pics.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Back on topic: Thanks Sterik! The author of that enb profile posted that he will be uploading an update tonight that improves FPS by a large margin.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4463
> "IMPORTANT : Good news for ATI User.
> In the next Release ( RShd v3.0 EVP Improved Version ) no drop fps with new Skyrim ini Files and new CCC Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> Question: Do any of you guys have the mod(s) that make the trees look like this? I have Vurts and some other tree mods, but this is fantastic. The bark looks real.
> 
> *EDIT: It is Vurts, but one of my other texture packs must have over-wrote it!


I believe its the Skyrim Flora Overhaul. I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I believe its the Skyrim Flora Overhaul. I'm downloading it right now.


Ya vurts and http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3812


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I do. But I also realize PC users were shipped a "lowest common denominator" version of the game with textures, interfaces, hardware support, and optimization unchanged from the console versions. Not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not up to Bethesda to make their game look "special" for PC gamers beyond the basic tweaking to make it work for PC gaming. They are not obligated in any way to put additional effort in improving graphics beyond control mapping and resolution scaling. It IS up to the modding community to improve the visuals, graphics, and animations however to make the game better in OUR eyes as PC gamers. I would rather they release a visually less appealing game if it meant better lore, story, quests, and less bugs and continue to leave graphical improvements up to the modders. Bethesda's job is to put out a game that everyone in their fan base can play and sometimes that means abandoning efforts in less profitable or important areas.
Click to expand...

^ I agree. In addition, game developers have the hard task of balancing the visuals in the game to make it usable for the largest audience possible. Adding 4-6GBs of HD textures would only benefit a small percentage of the PC gaming market, simply because of the hardware needed to run it adequately. Having the option to install mods after the fact is the best case scenario for everyone IMO; not all games are afforded this luxury. Sure there are some kinks in the game that need to be ironed out, but what game is perfect really?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> ^ I agree. In addition, game developers have the hard task of balancing the visuals in the game to make it usable for the largest audience possible. Adding 4-6GBs of HD textures would only benefit a small percentage of the PC gaming market, simply because of the hardware needed to run it adequately. Having the option to install mods after the fact is the best case scenario for everyone IMO; not all games are afforded this luxury. Sure there are some kinks in the game that need to be ironed out, but what game is perfect really?


I disagree. Skyrim Nexus has 3 million users right now. Crysis sold in large numbers. The enthusiast PC market is as large as ever. There's a market for non lazy console ports. They could have even gotten a nice little bit of funding from nvidia and made it twiwmtbp.


----------



## BradleyW

Ruuning shadows at 4096 with shadowmask from 3 to 7.
primary shadows 2048
Secondary at 1024


----------



## Spacedinvader

Did they not make the game on a pc with high res textures then noob tube them so they run on consoles?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Did they not make the game on a pc with high res textures then noob tube them so they run on consoles?


No, other way around. Made on PC with noob graphics for the Xbox. (For many games)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yep, next gen consoles can't come soon enough.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I disagree. Skyrim Nexus has 3 million users right now. Crysis sold in large numbers. The enthusiast PC market is as large as ever. There's a market for non lazy console ports. They could have even gotten a nice little bit of funding from nvidia and made it twiwmtbp.


This is how I feel. I do love the game though, so don't mistake my criticism of the graphics as hating on the whole package though. At least crytek threw their user a bone a few months after Crysis 2 with Dx11 and high res textures...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ruuning shadows at 4096 with shadowmask from 3 to 7.
> primary shadows 2048
> Secondary at 1024


Thanks bro!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Did they not make the game on a pc with high res textures then noob tube them so they run on consoles?


I think they the textures were created for the lowest common denominator. I don't think there ever was high res textures at all.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No, other way around. Made on PC with noob graphics for the Xbox. (For many games)










that's just daft. I'd have thought using high res textures then lowering them as far as you need to to get adequate performance on an egg box would have been the way to do it...

edit: same as we do...moar AF & AA...no not working, lower sommat...aye so I will...OVERCLOCK!!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's just daft. I'd have thought using high res textures then lowering them as far as you need to to get adequate performance on an egg box would have been the way to do it...
> edit: same as we do...moar AF & AA...no not working, lower sommat...aye so I will...OVERCLOCK!!


They make it low res first, then try and do a bodge job for PC.


----------



## Spacedinvader

during the credits they should use strike through text for every artist that works on the game then!

if i was an artist on a game like this i'd be like "you want my stuff to look like WHAT?!!"









edit: most of us have loaded hd retexs' with MINIMAL frame drop from vanilla...they couldn't sell us that?? and when is the CK out? that's when the fun really starts


----------



## Milamber

Came across some ants in the forest.


----------



## noahhova




----------



## gionight

Some fresh pics.


----------



## gionight




----------



## Lifeshield

Gionight what mods are you using for the female faces and underwear?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

sub'd for great pics and will post some later


----------



## Cmoney

I have to say that enb really makes this look like a totally different game... at times I like it, other times I feel like it takes too much away from the original ambiance. Nice screens though from everyone.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I have to say that enb really makes this look like a totally different game... at times I like it, other times I feel like it takes too much away from the original ambiance. Nice screens though from everyone.


I agree 100% with your statement.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Gionight what mods are you using for the female faces and underwear?


Faces look like Covergirl mod. I'm using it and it looks great.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Acroma




----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Sethy666

Everyone's pics are just superb


----------



## Toology

Here are some more recent shots.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## GFreak45

i got it right as the blast is deflected off my shield's absorb effect... thats right i use peryites sheild








btw build = unarmed (heavy armor Khajit with iron fists and cats claws, i do 100 dmg and im lvl 30)



had to load a new char to get this one


----------



## Ozon671Games




----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Sorry for the flood but I am happy that I finally achieved the lighting and atmosphere I have been trying for







Now on to the rest I am trying for..


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

oh man, i've been so bummed over swtor's 2002 textures... here's my remedy... skyrim why did i ever leave thee for a cookie cutter mmo?

awesome pics, everyone, saved a few of these beauts for future wallappers

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Milamber

XxBeNigNxX I take it thats InjFX? Looks similar to my config before I brightened it up a tad.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Its ENB 0.102 (Tatsudoshi) with Shader mods (injFX) You would be correct


----------



## Milamber

Check the detail on this snow!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Which snow is that? There's like 10 of them.

Did you see the Dragon texture pack I posted? Or am I on ignore now? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4408


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Which snow is that? There's like 10 of them.
> Did you see the Dragon texture pack I posted? Or am I on ignore now? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4408


Your good.

The ice effect is http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5388



Grabbing that dragon pack now


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Your good.
> The ice effect is http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5388
> 
> Grabbing that dragon pack now


The ice shares textures with the snow?

I'd recommend the lower res dragon textures as the high res one has too much detail and looks "noisy" to me.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The ice shares textures with the snow?
> I'd recommend the lower res dragon textures as the high res one has too much detail and looks "noisy" to me.


Here is my mod list, I can't work out which one it is: http://i.imgur.com/7B6jH.jpg


----------



## Milamber

The snow is as real as it get's, very impressive mod!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here is my mod list, I can't work out which one it is: http://i.imgur.com/7B6jH.jpg


Looking at your mod list, only one mod (that I can tell) in that list modifies the snow. Skyrim HD v1.3

From your pictures Milamber, it looks like the snow is better this time around (versus 1.2), downloading now. Also, I'm using your injFX config+Realistic Lighting w/o PP (+brighter nights.esp). I will post some pictures later, my game looks beautiful now! And after switching from ENB to your injFX config, I went back to 55-60 fps outdoors and was able to increase my shadows back to Ultra and go from 5 -> 9 in uGridsToLoad to get the same performance that I had with ENB. I liked ENB's colors, but it was too much of a hit for what I had to sacrifice in all other areas. I get 35-40+ fps in distant scene pictures and 55+ fps everywhere else.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ozon671Games

I think the gameplay sucks but the graphics are pretty good.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Looking at your mod list, only one mod (that I can tell) in that list modifies the snow. Skyrim HD v1.3
> From your pictures Milamber, it looks like the snow is better this time around (versus 1.2), downloading now. Also, I'm using your injFX config+Realistic Lighting w/o PP (+brighter nights.esp). I will post some pictures later, my game looks beautiful now! And after switching from ENB to your injFX config, I went back to 55-60 fps outdoors and was able to increase my shadows back to Ultra and go from 5 -> 9 in uGridsToLoad to get the same performance that I had with ENB. I liked ENB's colors, but it was too much of a hit for what I had to sacrifice in all other areas. I get 35-40+ fps in distant scene pictures and 55+ fps everywhere else.
> Thanks a lot!


Glad it's working well for you. How are you going from a VRAM perspective? I come close to 1500MB when at Whitterun, I might increase my shadows to blur a little more to take away the jaggered pixels from the edges.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozon671Games*
> 
> I think the gameplay sucks but the graphics are pretty good.


Maybe RPG isn't for you then... there is always Counter Strike


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

That looks great Lifeshield! Did you mod the shader?


----------



## BradleyW

Milamber, i noticed your injFX and ini makes the game a bit more smoother but it messes up my camera and player movement.

Did you use that ini editor software?
If so, where can i get it from?

I am trying to work out if the performance increases are coming from the ini or the FX files.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Milamber, i noticed your injFX and ini makes the game a bit more smoother but it messes up my camera and player movement.
> Did you use that ini editor software?
> If so, where can i get it from?
> I am trying to work out if the performance increases are coming from the ini or the FX files.


Performance is in the FX files and the ini's would also compliment this. The movement of the character is not effected by the FX files. Perhaps try this.....

Keep the FX files and backup your skyrim ini's then delete them and see if the char movement is messed up still.


----------



## BradleyW

I tried using my own ini's with your FX and it would not work well with the speed of my girl, and camera angle.


----------



## Xaero252




----------



## Ransom.




----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozon671Games*
> 
> I think the gameplay sucks but the graphics are pretty good.


Do explain.


----------



## Milamber

Re-uplaoded them as I have it right now in my game.

InjFX and ini's 264k .zip file


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried using my own ini's with your FX and it would not work well with the speed of my girl, and camera angle.


You can try this.
Have the game remake your skyrimprefs
Hopefully the controls are back to normal now.
Open up your skyrimprefs ini and copy everything under [Controls]
and replace it on Milamber's skyrimprefs ini.


----------



## sterik01

updated enb 102 today.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Now this is what Skyrim should look like.... bleak with water that has been feeling the cold! Not crayon foliage with lakes that looks like a swimming pool loaded with chlorine!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Glad it's working well for you. How are you going from a VRAM perspective? I come close to 1500MB when at Whitterun, I might increase my shadows to blur a little more to take away the jaggered pixels from the edges.


VRAM is hitting around 1950 (just below maximum) everywhere. There are some instances where I've hit 2048, such as outside when looking very, very distant, after running around Whiterun for about 10 minutes, and generally after an hour or so of gameplay (which sometimes solves itself with the "pcb" console command). Right now I'm cleaning up some of the bigger mod packs by using DDSopt and decreasing the texture compression sizes without texture quality loss. (Read this thread if you haven't.

Processing Chris's Whiterun HQ texture pack gave me about 50 MB of VRAM back while in Whiterun. Some mods like Skyrim HD are already as optimized as they can be, but in other instances you can get VRAM back. Since I've already hit my cap and the CK hasn't even came out, I may opt for the Lite Skyrim HD pack and any other Lite packs. I just processed my entire Textures folder in Skyrim and it went from 4,464,154,085 to 4,230,440,889 bytes (over 5% decrease). I have yet to try it out in game, but I'm hoping to get 5% (about 100 MB) of my VRAM back from just recompressing textures! I'll let you know how it goes.

My current mod list


http://imgur.com/FIalm


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Re-uplaoded them as I have it right now in my game.
> 
> InjFX and ini's 264k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> You can try this.
> Have the game remake your skyrimprefs
> Hopefully the controls are back to normal now.
> Open up your skyrimprefs ini and copy everything under [Controls]
> and replace it on Milamber's skyrimprefs ini.


I will try this all later. Bed time! 2AM here.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Re-uplaoded them as I have it right now in my game.
> 
> InjFX and ini's 264k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> You can try this.
> Have the game remake your skyrimprefs
> Hopefully the controls are back to normal now.
> Open up your skyrimprefs ini and copy everything under [Controls]
> and replace it on Milamber's skyrimprefs ini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try this all later. Bed time! 2AM here.
Click to expand...

Oh man up!

I went to bed a 3.15am this morning.... yawn


----------



## Milamber

Sleep is old school.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> VRAM is hitting around 1950 (just below maximum) everywhere. There are some instances where I've hit 2048, such as outside when looking very, very distant, after running around Whiterun for about 10 minutes, and generally after an hour or so of gameplay (which sometimes solves itself with the "pcb" console command). Right now I'm cleaning up some of the bigger mod packs by using DDSopt and decreasing the texture compression sizes without texture quality loss. (Read this thread if you haven't.
> Processing Chris's Whiterun HQ texture pack gave me about 50 MB of VRAM back while in Whiterun. Some mods like Skyrim HD are already as optimized as they can be, but in other instances you can get VRAM back. Since I've already hit my cap and the CK hasn't even came out, I may opt for the Lite Skyrim HD pack and any other Lite packs. I just processed my entire Textures folder in Skyrim and it went from 4,464,154,085 to 4,230,440,889 bytes (over 5% decrease). I have yet to try it out in game, but I'm hoping to get 5% (about 100 MB) of my VRAM back from just recompressing textures! I'll let you know how it goes.
> My current mod list
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FIalm


2.7GB to 2.4GB!


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Re-uplaoded them as I have it right now in my game.
> 
> InjFX and ini's 264k .zip file


I'm confused... Is this InjFX with ENB? or not?? I downloaded this and it looks so amazing (no other graphical mods yet) will the ENB make it better or no?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I'm confused... Is this InjFX with ENB? or not?? I downloaded this and it looks so amazing (no other graphical mods yet) will the ENB make it better or no?


Nope, its pure InjFX that I tweaked the bollox off.









I don't use ENB anymore, it isnt worth the cost in performance! See my sig for InjFX mod or if you prefer to try my enb. the injFX in the link above is same as sig, except it shows pics.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, its pure InjFX that I tweaked the bollox off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use ENB anymore, it isnt worth the cost in performance! See my sig for InjFX mod or if you prefer to try my enb. the injFX in the link above is same as sig, except it shows pics.


Oh wow. well you tweaked this really good. I dont think ill use ENB.. if its not much of a "what looks better" issue. Thanks for this!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Oh wow. well you tweaked this really good. I dont think ill use ENB.. if its not much of a "what looks better" issue. Thanks for this!


No problem









If you use the ini files I included in the zip it will allow for threaded tweaks and much better lighting. Just refer to the post that refers to ugrids as thats important.

Here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/887299/official-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-information-and-discussion-thread/5460#post_16149336


----------



## wanako

and a closeup of my character, Shamara.


The body skin is a WIP I'm working on to get it to work nicely with the Coverwoman face textures. I would love to keep Xenius' XCE textures, but the female ones were too dirty for the Coverwoman and the seam around the neck is unsightly. This is the first time I've done any retextures like this, but I managed to improve the seam around the neck, make it cleaner and got it to work with the FemFeet mod. I'll work more on it later. For now I'm ok with it, and I'm busy playing the game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> and a closeup of my character, Shamara.
> 
> 
> The body skin is a WIP I'm working on to get it to work nicely with the Coverwoman face textures. I would love to keep Xenius' XCE textures, but the female ones were too dirty for the Coverwoman and the seam around the neck is unsightly. This is the first time I've done any retextures like this, but I managed to improve the seam around the neck, make it cleaner and got it to work with the FemFeet mod. I'll work more on it later. For now I'm ok with it, and I'm busy playing the game.


If you go into the character editor you can darken the neck so the seam isn't noticeable. You can still see it a little bit there but overall that's a good job so far. It looks like there's one around the top of the arm as well but maybe that's just a trick of the light as I'm pretty sure there should be no seam there.

The biggest issue with skin retextures is the seams around the wrists and feet, because you can't modify them with the editor. How did you get on with those?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> That looks great Lifeshield! Did you mod the shader?


It's my original shader. Vanilla pallette slightly tweaked with sharpening to add detail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is what Skyrim should look like.... bleak with water that has been feeling the cold! Not crayon foliage with lakes that looks like a swimming pool loaded with chlorine!
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's the kind of look I wanted from my game, a more realistic feel but with more detail rather than a Crysis looking tropical paradise (though I will admit some of the shots look well pretty). Although some may argue that extra sharpening looks ugly I think it adds more detail and realism to some textures (though not all of them admittedly)

The problem with vanilla Skyrim, as I've said before, is that it's too blurry. If, for example, you increased the sharpening to max and then flick between vanilla and modified you'd notice the difference is staggering.

I think it's best not to add too much however, but it helps to bring out details that didn't really stand out before. As I said earlier, finding the right balance is key (in my opinion).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the kind of look I wanted from my game, a more realistic feel but with more detail rather than a Crysis looking tropical paradise (though I will admit some of the shots look well pretty). Although some may argue that extra sharpening looks ugly I think it adds more detail and realism to some textures (though not all of them admittedly)
> 
> The problem with vanilla Skyrim, as I've said before, is that it's too blurry. If, for example, you increased the sharpening to max and then flick between vanilla and modified you'd notice the difference is staggering.
> 
> I think it's best not to add too much however, but it helps to bring out details that didn't really stand out before. As I said earlier, finding the right balance is key (in my opinion).


Any chance you can PM me the location of that shot? I would like to compare it to my InjFX.

Also, does anyone know how I can edit the look of my char without loosing any skills, just change the face?


----------



## Lifeshield

> Any chance you can PM me the location of that shot? I would like to compare it to my InjFX.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how I can edit the look of my char without loosing any skills, just change the face?


I think it was Northwatch (those puny Elves we're no match for my Nords blades).

When I get back from my schoolrun I can compare it for you if you like. I have your shader in my download folder still.

As for character editing, open console and type showracemenu (you'll have to exit console to use it).

As long as you don't change the characters race you will be safe. I've done tons of editing like this and never lost any skills as of yet.


----------



## overclock4ever

@Lifeshield: What mods are you using to achieve: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/920#post_16167075 these pictures look simply fantastic!!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you go into the character editor you can darken the neck so the seam isn't noticeable. You can still see it a little bit there but overall that's a good job so far. It looks like there's one around the top of the arm as well but maybe that's just a trick of the light as I'm pretty sure there should be no seam there.
> 
> The biggest issue with skin retextures is the seams around the wrists and feet, because you can't modify them with the editor. How did you get on with those?


Do you mean "showracemenu"? I don't remember an option for darkening the neck, unless you're talking about those nose/neck/cheek color sliders.

In the topic of her arm, yes, you are correct, that abnormality is merely a lighting/shadow effect as there is no seam there. The body texture, I'm basing it off of HD body and face textures for females by newermind43. It's the closest to vanilla that I could see and since it is significantly higher resolution, I used it as a canvas to create my own.

The hands are unaltered thus far so the seams are BARELY noticeable:


but the feet seams are a bit more noticeable when I added the FemFeet, but isn't TOO bad:


The neck I tried to blend it a bit and you see my result here, which is actually one of the closest I've seen to blend with Coverwoman:


I'll be working on that as time goes on to get the seams correct and add more details to the skin, specifically in the abdominal region:


My shadows are still quite wierd. I get those strange lines like you see there outside and when inside they're all blocky and disgusting. I've yet to figure that out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Also, does anyone know how I can edit the look of my char without loosing any skills, just change the face?


Save before you try it. Enter console command "showracemenu". As long as you don't change the race or sex, you'll be fine. If you see the character suddenly have their arms in a tied-up position, just like how they were in the beginning of the game when you were first creating them, then something went wrong. Start over form your last save.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think it was Northwatch (those puny Elves we're no match for my Nords blades).
> 
> When I get back from my schoolrun I can compare it for you if you like. I have your shader in my download folder still.
> 
> As for character editing, open console and type showracemenu (you'll have to exit console to use it).
> 
> As long as you don't change the characters race you will be safe. I've done tons of editing like this and never lost any skills as of yet.


Thanks! that would be great... if you do find it - pls screenshot it - I'm off to the gym and will be back in 2 hours anyway, so no rush.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Re-uplaoded them as I have it right now in my game.
> 
> InjFX and ini's 264k .zip file


Hey man, I got your settings to work, and it looks good. I had to change the y-axis, and enable the crosshair, but I'm missing my compass. I use Ihud, but it's set to come back on Stamina use, and it just never shows. I'm going to try deactivating/reactivating that mod in NMM, and I'll report if that fixes it.

I definitely want to try your settings out. They look great, and I actually GAINED some FPS using your settings. But I need my compass.











EDIT: Nope. Does anyone have an idea why the compass would disappear using Milamber's settings? Anyone else experience this?

EDIT2: I had to add the line to my SkyrimPrefs.ini. All Is good.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think it was Northwatch (those puny Elves we're no match for my Nords blades).
> 
> When I get back from my schoolrun I can compare it for you if you like. I have your shader in my download folder still.
> 
> As for character editing, open console and type showracemenu (you'll have to exit console to use it).
> 
> As long as you don't change the characters race you will be safe. I've done tons of editing like this and never lost any skills as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! that would be great... if you do find it - pls screenshot it - I'm off to the gym and will be back in 2 hours anyway, so no rush.
Click to expand...

http://makeagif.com/media/1-12-2012/AmklzI.gif

Apologies for the image quality on the GIF, it was only to give a quick colour comparison. They were all taken from the exact same save point.







Here's the screenshots at proper resolution with watermark so you know which is which.

The only difference between yours and mine at first glance is the colouring of the sky and water. Your seems slightly purplish. My foliage also seem a touch darker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclock4ever*
> 
> @Lifeshield: What mods are you using to achieve: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/920#post_16167075 these pictures look simply fantastic!!


I am using every graphical mod (that was still on the Nexus) from S.T.E.P along with FXAA Injector. Where neccessary I supplemented a mod for another rather than not use one at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Do you mean "showracemenu"? I don't remember an option for darkening the neck, unless you're talking about those nose/neck/cheek color sliders.


Yeah that's what I meant. Neck seams can be expertly hidden using the sliders.









It's the wrists and ankles that are the more annoying.









Quote:


> My shadows are still quite wierd. I get those strange lines like you see there outside and when inside they're all blocky and disgusting. I've yet to figure that out.


I have an issue with the light shining on my characters face. It's like she has ten ounces of vaseline rubbed all over her.

Are the shadows the same when you remove the texture mod?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here's the screenshots at proper resolution with watermark so you know which is which.
> 
> The only difference between yours and mine at first glance is the colouring of the sky and water. Your seems slightly purplish. My foliage also seem a touch darker.


+REP

Thanks for that, I can see why mine has a purple tint I reckon it's the HDR kicking in.

EDIT: Just reading about STEP - never heard of it... is it some kinda mod adviser?


----------



## gionight




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here's the screenshots at proper resolution with watermark so you know which is which.
> 
> The only difference between yours and mine at first glance is the colouring of the sky and water. Your seems slightly purplish. My foliage also seem a touch darker.
> 
> 
> 
> +REP
> 
> Thanks for that, I can see why mine has a purple tint, is the HDR kicking in I reckon.
Click to expand...

 I've seen that colour variation a few times when playing about with the Technicolour and Tonemap sections. It actually annoys me because while everything else can look great the clouds go purple which I find to be a little immersion breaking personally (pet peeve if you will), lol.

My settings for anyone that wants to give it a try, play with the sharpening to you own tastes.



Quote:


> EDIT: Just reading about STEP - never heard of it... is it some kinda mod adviser?


Yes. It basically gives a list of mods, which order to install them in, and which parts to actually install/remove from those mods. It can actually take quite a while to get it all installed because you need to do it all manually, but it's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Milamber

Nice work gionight









Using Vurts for the tree texture? I just realised my Skyrim profile for AA was totally messed up in nvidia profile!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Gionight's pics look good but after trying his config, I found it to be way too washed out, bright and saturated too much in the weirdest places.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Gionight's pics look good but after trying his config, I found it to be way too washed out, bright and saturated too much in the weirdest places.


I find that with alot of the ENB stuff. Great for the odd screenshot, sometimes it can look absolutely fantastic, but not so great when playing for a few hours. Unless I'm missing something.

And still, the performance hits...

Great if you have a really high end rig, but not so great if you have a rig like mine.


----------



## Lifeshield

At Milambers request.

Lifeshield FXAA Injector.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> At Milambers request.


+REP

Excellent thanks!

Installing mods via that STEP guide and then I'm running a a tool to manage and re compress the DDS-files, some modders unfortunately make great mods but bloat their textures making our GPU RAM (VRAM) fill up when its not needed.
Quote:


> A saving of 125M -- and remember no image quality is lost. DXT5 and DXT1 look the same, DXT1 just doesn't store alpha. If we presume the majority of these textures are loaded while walking around Whiterun, and if you're already at your video card's memory limit, not only would this prevent stuttering caused by taxed video memory, but it would also leave enough video memory to go from using no AA at all to 8xAA, or enabling SSAO, or using a mod like ENB. Or simply having more video memory to be able to use more texture mods!
> 
> And that's just with one mod.


Info here

I got this info from modinn on OCN.


----------



## gadget_lova

Sorry dopost


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've seen that colour variation a few times when playing about with the Technicolour and Tonemap sections. It actually annoys me because while everything else can look great the clouds go purple which I find to be a little immersion breaking personally (pet peeve if you will), lol.
> 
> My settings for anyone that wants to give it a try, play with the sharpening to you own tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It basically gives a list of mods, which order to install them in, and which parts to actually install/remove from those mods. It can actually take quite a while to get it all installed because you need to do it all manually, but it's worth it in my opinion.


Thanks for those settings, Lifeshield. Using them now, and they look pretty good!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Thanks for those settings, Lifeshield. Using them now, and they look pretty good!


Thanks, and you're welcome.


----------



## gadget_lova

Sorry If I'm posting this in wrong thread..

I'm using ENB series mod with Confidence man's setting with SSAO. It looks great, but it is too bright and make my char looks like walking on the sun.
Everyone tell me to change bFloatPointRenderTarget value from 0 to 1, but then it makes my game like this:




























It make the water and some object to be transparent, also make people eyes like that..

Sorry for the picture, photobucket really resize my picture to this small, but in game it really noticeable. You can zoom it n your browser...

Please tell me how to fix this, I really want to use SSAO. I've search for solution and found nothing..


----------



## Lifeshield

Please don't post the same thing twice, especially with images. There's no need to spam the topic with the same question.


----------



## gadget_lova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Please don't post the same thing twice, especially with images. There's no need to spam the topic with the same question.


Sorry, I don't intend to spam this topic. My internet has been strange, because when I tried to refresh this page, my earlier post did not show up...


----------



## Slightly skewed

I havn't seen a water fix with ssao but sometimes if I alt/tab it fixes itself.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I havn't seen a water fix with ssao but sometimes if I alt/tab it fixes itself.


That's why my enb was without ssao and I used nvidia oc to get around it, so I basically inherited performance and still maintained good visuals.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Toology




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*


First two are photo-realistic. What settings/mods are you using? Nice screens!


----------



## Toology

Thanks for the feedback , im using custom enb and fxaa settings. All the other enb profiles made it way to bright so i got fed up with it and made my own


----------



## gionight

Milamber>>>
Thank you my friend and yes it's Vurt's textures.

Slightly skewed>>>
The version you tried is 0.102 , but I'm using and much prefer my old 0.99v it hasn't 0.102v flows with over brightens and blue fog , SSAO noise, weak SSIL and so on.
Thats why my game/pics looks much better than public version .


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Milamber>>>
> Thank you my friend and yes it's Vurt's textures.
> Slightly skewed>>>
> The version you tried is 0.102 , but I'm using and much prefer my old 0.99v it hasn't 0.102v flows with over brightens and blue fog , SSAO noise, weak SSIL and so on.
> Thats why my game/pics looks much better than public version .


So why haven't you released your 0.99 version on Nexus that all your screen shots are based on? You uploaded your 0.102 version but you say that you don't even like it?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback , im using custom enb and fxaa settings. All the other enb profiles made it way to bright so i got fed up with it and made my own


Please share? Even though I know I should, I don't want to learn to swim.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Please share?


Here, this should get you started. Both screenshots were taken with my sigrig, loaded from the exact same save point, with each application respectively..

*ENB Series*



enbseries.zip 217k .zip file


enbseriesprofile.zip 220k .zip file


For ENB just extract the files to your Skyrim Directory, overwrite where neccessary when extracting the profile over the original file.

That will give you something along the lines of the warmer looking screenshots you see in this thread. Like Gionight's and Toology's.

*FXAA Injector*



FXAAinstaller.zip 278k .zip file


FXAAprofile.zip 99k .zip file


Run the installer in the first file. Once it's done it's job then extract the profile into your Skyrim directory, overwriting when prompted.

That will give you something along the lines of the more cooler looking screenshots you see in this thread. Like mine and Milanders.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback , im using custom enb and fxaa settings. All the other enb profiles made it way to bright so i got fed up with it and made my own


could you maybe share your ini? I really like your settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey Milamber, i've determined that your no AA setting is the reason for your excellent performance








Still looks very good though!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know if AO makes light reflect off clothes as if they were rubbery or reflective? I have noticed it for a while, but it is really bugging me with this new modded clothes I am trying out.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey Milamber, i've determined that your no AA setting is the reason for your excellent performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks very good though!!


Yup it is using InjFX AA









Looks razor sharp though as you can see from this pic:


----------



## Unstableiser

Do you not get an issue with the fonts when using inJFX AA?


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone know if AO makes light reflect off clothes as if they were rubbery or reflective? I have noticed it for a while, but it is really bugging me with this new modded clothes I am trying out.


I think the settings you're looking for are the specular amount and specular power multipliers in the environment section of enbseries.ini. Lower them to reduce the shiny.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Do you not get an issue with the fonts when using inJFX AA?


Nope, never seen that problem with the config I use, got a screenshot?

EDIT: I bet it's your GPU Control Panel config conflicting...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> +REP
> Excellent thanks!
> Installing mods via that STEP guide and then I'm running a a tool to manage and re compress the DDS-files, some modders unfortunately make great mods but bloat their textures making our GPU RAM (VRAM) fill up when its not needed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A saving of 125M -- and remember no image quality is lost. DXT5 and DXT1 look the same, DXT1 just doesn't store alpha. If we presume the majority of these textures are loaded while walking around Whiterun, and if you're already at your video card's memory limit, not only would this prevent stuttering caused by taxed video memory, but it would also leave enough video memory to go from using no AA at all to 8xAA, or enabling SSAO, or using a mod like ENB. Or simply having more video memory to be able to use more texture mods!
> And that's just with one mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Info here
> I got this info from modinn on OCN.
Click to expand...

I saw that. Let us know how it turns out. Thanks.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I saw that. Let us know how it turns out. Thanks.


Forgot to post my results as I left it running over night - went through that STEP guide and installed so much gear....

So I went from 3.89GB to 3.25GB - That just goes to show how badly some mods are bloated and packaged, this causes massive lag and VRAM drama's. All you do is point this tool to your textures folder (I would backup textures first by just renaming it) and then hit process... it will take a while. I usually process the output to a different hard drive for speed sake. Then move that folder into data\textures


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Do you not get an issue with the fonts when using inJFX AA?


Yes. No AA on the fonts. I just turn down the sharpening power.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Forgot to post my results as I left it running over night - went through that STEP guide and installed so much gear....
> So I went from 3.89GB to 3.25GB - That just goes to show how badly some mods are bloated and packaged, this causes massive lag and VRAM drama's. All you do is point this tool to your textures folder (I would backup textures first by just renaming it) and then hit process... it will take a while. I usually process the output to a different hard drive for speed sake. Then move that folder into data\textures


Thanks. Notice any difference in game?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Milamber>>>
> Thank you my friend and yes it's Vurt's textures.
> Slightly skewed>>>
> The version you tried is 0.102 , but I'm using and much prefer my old 0.99v it hasn't 0.102v flows with over brightens and blue fog , SSAO noise, weak SSIL and so on.
> Thats why my game/pics looks much better than public version .


I might be blind but I can't seem to find where to download 0.99v. And did you have any issue with 0.99's SSAO while using AA?


----------



## BradleyW

I am processing the mods with that tool now. Will report back soon!!!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. Notice any difference in game?


As per my message to Milamber yesterday when we were discussing how to use DDSopt.
Quote:


> And I just tested out my textures folder as it stands and it seems to have given me at least 100 MB back! Well worth the hour that it took to process through my entire folder. I ran around Whiterun 4 times in my usual circuit and where I usually had 1890 MB of memory usage at the end, I only had 1760 this time. Looking good.


So yes, there are gains to be had from using this, but your milage may vary depending on the mods you have installed and so forth. Work is being done to have it work on the Textures.bsa file in the Data folder so that we can optimize these as well.


----------



## BradleyW

Edit: Highest vram i've had in the game is 1.5GB. (with most retex mods)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As per my message to Milamber yesterday when we were discussing how to use DDSopt.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just tested out my textures folder as it stands and it seems to have given me at least 100 MB back! Well worth the hour that it took to process through my entire folder. I ran around Whiterun 4 times in my usual circuit and where I usually had 1890 MB of memory usage at the end, I only had 1760 this time. Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, there are gains to be had from using this, but your milage may vary depending on the mods you have installed and so forth. Work is being done to have it work on the Textures.bsa file in the Data folder so that we can optimize these as well.
Click to expand...

I did actually see that post. I was looking for additional feedback.







I read through the discussion thread on SN about it. Any texture quality loss or irregularities while in game?


----------



## BradleyW

wow, 4 gig of mods processed in 11 minutes!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I did actually see that post. I was looking for additional feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read through the discussion thread on SN about it. Any texture quality loss or irregularities while in game?


As far as I have seen in game, none that stand out. I think there was one odd wall texture in Whiterun that flickers some (but it doesn't do it on any other wall), so maybe it's simply a bug. Some people, as you've probably read, have reported that it makes faces look flat. I do not notice any "flatness" on characters faces, they look exactly the same as before to me.

After you run DDSopt on your textures folder, if you notice that the face textures are in fact messed up for you, then just overwrite the new textures with the old ones.
Quote:


> Edit: Highest vram i've had in the game is 1.5GB. (with most retex mods)


You're running SLI 580's. A KFA2 GeForce GTX 580 has 1.5 GB VRAM. When you SLI or CrossfireX, the VRAM isn't added together it is just shared, so you're in fact maxing out on VRAM since you only have 1.5 GB. So maybe these optimizations will do you some good!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As far as I have seen in game, none that stand out. I think there was one odd wall texture in Whiterun that flickers some (but it doesn't do it on any other wall), so maybe it's simply a bug. Some people, as you've probably read, have reported that it makes faces look flat. I do not notice any "flatness" on characters faces, they look exactly the same as before to me.
> After you run DDSopt on your textures folder, if you notice that the face textures are in fact messed up for you, then just overwrite the new textures with the old ones.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Highest vram i've had in the game is 1.5GB. (with most retex mods)
> 
> 
> 
> You're running SLI 580's. A 580 has 1.5 GB VRAM. When you SLI or CrossfireX, the VRAM isn't added together it is just shared, so you're in fact maxing out on VRAM since you only have 1.5 GB. So maybe these optimizations will do you some good!
Click to expand...

What? Of course i know the VRAM is shared!
I use 1519mb highest actually! So am still within the limit of 1536mb!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What? Of course i know the VRAM is shared!
> I use 1519mb highest actually! So am still within the limit of 1536mb!


My bad, of course you knew







You said 1.5Gb and a GTX 580 has 1.5Gb, so that's why I was wondering.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> My bad, of course you knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said 1.5Gb and a GTX 580 has 1.5Gb, so that's why I was wondering.


1.536GB lol


----------



## modinn

Please report back what your all's VRAM looks like in-game when you've had a chance to find out. I'm interested to see other people's results.


----------



## Spacedinvader

for s&g the other night i told it to use 2 cores. popped between 40 and 80 % usage but got some frame drop...on all it barely tickles my cpu according to taskman


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What? Of course i know the VRAM is shared!
> I use 1519mb highest actually! So am still within the limit of 1536mb!


It won't show exactly full usage when it's actually full. Yours is full dude.


----------



## BradleyW

From 1519mb to 1415mb (Whiterun) 4AA, 16AF, HQ, AO HQ, FXAA, FXAA Inject (Full FXAA Quality)

skyrim hd,
landscape retex,
flora,
NPC high res,
wep/armor/blood/object/furniture/smoke/snow, bla bla bla all high res.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It won't show exactly full usage when it's actually full. Yours is full dude.


So how do others know when they are full if this is true?
The software records the MAX usage, even if the average was to decrease,,,,,if it was full.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So how do others know when they are full if this is true?
> The software records the MAX usage, even if the average was to decrease,,,,,if it was full.


Because it will be very close to actual limit and you'll experience obvious performance issues because of it. I've never had a card show 100% down to the last MB, but they were full. My 570, which has 1280MB, never exceeds 1270MB and I know it's full. Every card is a little different.

That being said, there is a chance you are right and your actually using just under the full amount, but not likely considering you'll be using more when outside the cities in the wilderness areas.

My computer is 'ancient' so I won't have any of the compression test results for a few hours.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Forgot to post my results as I left it running over night - went through that STEP guide and installed so much gear....
> So I went from 3.89GB to 3.25GB - That just goes to show how badly some mods are bloated and packaged, this causes massive lag and VRAM drama's. All you do is point this tool to your textures folder (I would backup textures first by just renaming it) and then hit process... it will take a while. I usually process the output to a different hard drive for speed sake. Then move that folder into data\textures
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Notice any difference in game?
Click to expand...

Definitely, the texture memory is at 1478MB instead of 1509MB, Whiterun however forces the VRAM to max and always has done, outside is fine.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *FXAA Injector*
> 
> 
> 
> FXAAinstaller.zip 278k .zip file
> 
> 
> FXAAprofile.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> Run the installer in the first file. Once it's done it's job then extract the profile into your Skyrim directory, overwriting when prompted.
> 
> That will give you something along the lines of the more cooler looking screenshots you see in this thread. Like mine and Milanders.


I did this








Rep+

And the game looks so much better than what I'd come up with








Plus, I hadn't enabled SLI. And it still ran at 60fps for most of the time!

*Question!*
Can I still add mods? I'm guessing I can, but don't want to wreck it all again


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+
> And the game looks so much better than what I'd come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I hadn't enabled SLI. And it still ran at 60fps for most of the time!
> *Question!*
> Can I still add mods? I'm guessing I can, but don't want to wreck it all again


Yup MODS wont effect the shader and lightning, only textures on objects.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+
> And the game looks so much better than what I'd come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I hadn't enabled SLI. And it still ran at 60fps for most of the time!
> *Question!*
> Can I still add mods? I'm guessing I can, but don't want to wreck it all again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup MODS wont effect the shader and lightning, only textures on objects.
Click to expand...

What Milamber said. FXAA Injector is a seperate application.

@ Milamber: How exactly should I use this Compressonator tool? I have my texture folder backed up but have no idea how to set it up to do the whole folder at once or what exactly I should be doing with the files (obviously compress but as in what to do with all the options, etc).


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

On the compression tool, i now see more VRAM usage?
On the dropdown menu half way down the page of the tool, do i have to select a file type?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> On the compression tool, i now see more VRAM usage?
> On the dropdown menu half way down the page of the tool, do i have to select a file type?


I'd like to know as well. I just went with the default settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd like to know as well. I just went with the default settings.


So did i and not much happened tbh. Just slight compression. It also killed my no more blocky faces mod!


----------



## gionight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I might be blind but I can't seem to find where to download 0.99v. And did you have any issue with 0.99's SSAO while using AA?


There is no public download for 0.99v only 0.102v , no I have all kind of AA working with in ENB and Nvidia SSAO like it should.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> There is no public download for 0.99v only 0.102v , no I have all kind of AA working like it should.


I see 0.101 as well. Well ok, if you get the chance maybe you could upload it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So did i and not much happened tbh. Just slight compression. It also killed my no more blocky faces mod!


Okay, so it took my texture folder from 7.24GB down to 6.57GB.

In game (Whiterun/Riverwood) I noticed some loss of quality and minor noise but gameplay was a little smoother. I guess it's a trade off? My vram was still full but that's because I don't have enough to begin with. I didn't notice any weirdness or mods conflicts in that short time testing. Character faces were fine.

Like I said I only used the default settings with DDSopt, so I don't know if it was done correctly.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Okay, so it took my texture folder from 7.24GB down to 6.57GB.
> In game (Whiterun/Riverwood) I noticed some loss of quality and minor noise but gameplay was a little smoother. My vram was still full but that's because I don't have enough to begin with. I didn't notice any weirdness or mods conflicts in that short time testing. Character faces were fine.


I think we should just wait till it is perfected, or wait for better mods from CK.


----------



## GeforceGTS

After almost 100 hours of side quests/exploring I finally got around to learning Dragonrend ;x


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> There is no public download for 0.99v only 0.102v , no I have all kind of AA working like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> I see 0.101 as well. Well ok, if you get the chance maybe you could upload it?
Click to expand...

Not going to happen! I've already asked....


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

so conflicted on which setup to use, either lifeshield or milamber.

DAMN LIFE CHOICES!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not going to happen! I've already asked....


Nerds and their ego's. SMH.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> so conflicted on which setup to use, either lifeshield or milamber.
> DAMN LIFE CHOICES!!!


The difference is, mine uses double pass and adaptive HDR so it basically renders the HDR one more time before the final result, this way you get stronger reflections and a brighter day, then again I prefer the water color in lifeshield's mod. Mine uses a "Color Layer System" that isn't "[email protected]" but is a system based on a series of "cold sepia effects", the mod uses low saturation values.

It depends what you like I guess, try both








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I just wanted to post a quick thank you to all of the posters in this thread. The community for this game amazes me. I've been able to fine tune and tweak my game in all sorts of wonderful ways, due to the group effort of shared knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a cool thing to me.
> Peace!


+REP for being cool!


----------



## rex4223

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Xashahar

I just installed the ENB series v. 0.101 and well my game looks much worse now than it did before with just the FXAA injector and several mods...why?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

ok first time trying this out so be nice








what you think?


also quick question with the installation of fxaa i notice the hd texture do not seem to make a difference. Is there certain mods I should not use with it?


----------



## Demented

I just wanted to post a quick thank you to all of the posters in this thread. The community for this game amazes me. I've been able to fine tune and tweak my game in all sorts of wonderful ways, due to the group effort of shared knowledge.









It's just a cool thing to me.

Peace!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xashahar*
> 
> I just installed the ENB series v. 0.101 and well my game looks much worse now than it did before with just the FXAA injector and several mods...why?


Ditch that crap and use the eNB i made in my sig and see if its to your taste.


----------



## Trogone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> There is no public download for 0.99v only 0.102v , no I have all kind of AA working with in ENB and Nvidia SSAO like it should.


Here is v0.099

I don't think he will release the settings


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogone*
> 
> Here is v0.099
> I don't think he will release the settings


Thanks.


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xashahar*
> 
> I just installed the ENB series v. 0.101 and well my game looks much worse now than it did before with just the FXAA injector and several mods...why?


If you're going to use ENB then use the ENB I posted a few pages back. It's not the definitive, but it looks alot better than that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/960_20#post_16173074

The thing with ENB is that it seems to go for colour and vibrancy, and some users just go overboard. It's just about what looks good to you ultimately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> ok first time trying this out so be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think?
> 
> 
> also quick question with the installation of fxaa i notice the hd texture do not seem to make a difference. Is there certain mods I should not use with it?


I'm not sure I understand the question.

What settings are you using? And is it actually on (press the Pause key on the keyboard, it should be on by default)?


----------



## b0ng0

Some great screenshots here guys. I will get round to posting mine once I have some that are worthy!

Just a question in the meantime - I'm running Skyrim HD Shaders and FXAA (with my own profile) but sometimes with FXAA enabled it gives everything a blue-ish tint. It also makes some things super shiney (I don't have bloom turned on in FXAA). Any idea what options would cause this? Sorry if it's a stupid question, there just doesn't seem to be a definitive explanation of what all the options do







.


----------



## Milamber

*Vanilla*



*InjFX*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> Some great screenshots here guys. I will get round to posting mine once I have some that are worthy!
> 
> Just a question in the meantime - I'm running Skyrim HD Shaders and FXAA (with my own profile) but sometimes with FXAA enabled it gives everything a blue-ish tint. It also makes some things super shiney (I don't have bloom turned on in FXAA). Any idea what options would cause this? Sorry if it's a stupid question, there just doesn't seem to be a definitive explanation of what all the options do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try messing with the top two sliders of both the Technicolour and Tonemap options. If you look back a couple of pages I posted some screenshots of my slider settings which will give you the vanilla pallette, or you can just download my FXAA profile (also posted a page or two back) and overwrite your settings with that and then modify it to your pleasure.


----------



## Apridding

There are some amazing People and Screenshots in this thread 
Will post some of my pictures when I get home but in the meantime I will keep looking through at the other 80 pages I have yet to look at xD


----------



## Milamber

I have fixed the lag and it was that texture mod Skyrim HD 2K that was killing my VRAM!!! Now I dont get over 1400MB anywhere! I am using the lite version of Skyrim 2k and tbh you cant tell the difference between lite and ultra however my GPU's can









This mod list wont go over 1400MB and with DDsopt 1106MB!!


----------



## Demented

I have to say I have never enjoyed a game as much as I am enjoying Skyrim. I mean, I've been into a game if I really liked it, but Skyrim is different. Maybe because it is so totally open. You don't have to do anything. You can spend all day harvesting herbs and roots. You can just creep around and hunt. You can go through towns late at night and steal from homes and businesses. There's no end to the mundane crap you could do too. But then you're given the bonus of scenes like these that you find yourself in. When you have to just look around, and take a couple of screenies because something about that place at that time in the game makes it a very cool place.













My current favorite and wallpaper:


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you're going to use ENB then use the ENB I posted a few pages back. It's not the definitive, but it looks alot better than that.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/960_20#post_16173074
> 
> The thing with ENB is that it seems to go for colour and vibrancy, and some users just go overboard. It's just about what looks good to you ultimately.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the question.
> 
> What settings are you using? And is it actually on (press the Pause key on the keyboard, it should be on by default)?


Im actually using your setting you have posted


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> Im actually using your setting you have posted


I still don't understand the question you are asking though, sorry.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I still don't understand the question you are asking though, sorry.


it seemed that the fxaa only tweeked some lighting. I was kinda expecting some graphic texture enhancements, so I could be the wrong one here.

I was curious if this would inter fear with any other mods as well.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I still don't understand the question you are asking though, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> it seemed that the fxaa only tweeked some lighting. I was kinda expecting some graphic texture enhancements, so I could be the wrong one here.
> 
> I was curious if this would inter fear with any other mods as well.
Click to expand...

It's mostly shader and colour enhancement. The sharpening will also bring out detail better (you'll see this best on rock, wood, and cloth). I wanted it to be very similar to Vanilla, just help bring out detail in the high resolution textures I was using.

It won't add any textures however. You have to download those seperately and install them.

And no, it won't interfere with any other mods except other mods that do the same thing (like ENB Series which it clashes with, I tried. ). So install texture mods to your hearts content.


----------



## gionight




----------



## croy

just started playing. the game is awesome! level 9 nord.


----------



## BradleyW

Where did you get those chainmail undies from?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Where did you get those chainmail undies from?


He'll upload that as soon as he uploads his Enb 0.99 profile that all of his shots are based on.


----------



## Lifeshield

Is there any particular reason to not share it with the community?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is there any particular reason to not share it with the community?


if it contains aids...


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is there any particular reason to not share it with the community?


He has been asked numerous times on Boris' ENB site to please post the 0.99 config since all of his shots are based on it. He never even acknowledges the question. Instead, he comes on there and says how much he hates his 0.102 enb settings but goes ahead and posts them there and on SkyrimNexus. It doesn't make *any* sense at all. It would be nice if he could at least explain why he won't upload that config since all of his shots are supposedly based on it (0.99).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> if it contains aids...


LMAO!


----------



## Samurai707

Wow.... Gionight's screenies are unbelievable....


----------



## gionight

evensen007 and Lifeshield>>>
I wrote almost the same explanation everywhere when I am posting my pics.
0.99v hasn't separated day/nights settings thats why It's imposable to make nights to look dark enough, you need to find balance between day and night lighting, For me cos I love bright nights in Skyrim it's fine I can leave with it and already used to a little over brighten nights. But I can't release preset if it's not finished and balanced for most of users. I already spent 3 days tweaking preset only for community I won't use it by myself cos I prefer my first one. I knew from the beginning that 0.102 won't look as good as 0.99v but the only version which could be released was 0.102, because 0.99v is outdated and Boris won't support it.

BradleyW>>>
Here is the link: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=45

Samurai707>>>
Thanks, I'm pleased that you like this pics
Here is more, just for you my friend

































edit:
M1nUrThr3t>>>
It's an ENB mod from Boris Vorontsov , here is his site : http://enbdev.com/


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *snip]


Is that just from fxaa? Or are you using mods that give that quality?


----------



## GFreak45

hes at least using a few skins, i would bet he is using a few face mods along with some armor reskins (last pick uses one as well as the chain underwear)
id also bet hes using the ice reskin (realistic ice is, i think, the name) and some other terrain mods

what i want to know is how he gets his view, in my game i cant be doing any actions without the camera auto-centering on my character which is dissapointing to me as i cant make any real action shots because of it...

are you using some kind of camera mod? or is there some kinda button where i can pause it mid game without going to a menu, havent had the game that long and i havent searched for a pause hotkey but idk if there is one...


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> hes at least using a few skins, i would bet he is using a few face mods along with some armor reskins (last pick uses one as well as the chain underwear)
> id also bet hes using the ice reskin (realistic ice is, i think, the name) and some other terrain mods
> what i want to know is how he gets his view, in my game i cant be doing any actions without the camera auto-centering on my character which is dissapointing to me as i cant make any real action shots because of it...
> are you using some kind of camera mod? or is there some kinda button where i can pause it mid game without going to a menu, havent had the game that long and i havent searched for a pause hotkey but idk if there is one...


if you google the skyrim console commands, you'll see how he does it.

*edit
_animcam_
You can toggle the animator camera.
This command will let you zoom and rotate/turn the camera around the player without even changing the direction of the player model is facing.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> hes at least using a few skins, i would bet he is using a few face mods along with some armor reskins (last pick uses one as well as the chain underwear)
> id also bet hes using the ice reskin (realistic ice is, i think, the name) and some other terrain mods
> what i want to know is how he gets his view, in my game i cant be doing any actions without the camera auto-centering on my character which is dissapointing to me as i cant make any real action shots because of it...
> are you using some kind of camera mod? or is there some kinda button where i can pause it mid game without going to a menu, havent had the game that long and i havent searched for a pause hotkey but idk if there is one...


A few console commands:

_tfc 1_: "Toggle Free Camera," with the "1" freezing the action, allowing you to line up the perfect angle for the action. Make sure you're in third person or your character will be invisible.
_tm_: "Toggle Menus" hides all on-screen items (menus, HUD, console, etc.) which allows for shots where the compass isn't in the way, or your crosshairs or anything like that.

Just type _tm_ again to bring everything back to visible, and type _tfc_ again to return to normal view. You can also force different types of weather for a picture. An easier way to force weather without looking through different weather IDs is to download this mod, which includes simulated lenses from cameras, and includes .bat files for different weather types with screenshots giving you examples on the weather. You don't have to use the 'lens' .bat files since all they do is change the fov (which is easily done by typing _fov xx_ in console, with the xx being whatever value you want), then put in tfc 1 and tm. On the files page for the mod, under Optional Files, is the .rar with only weather .bats.

To change the weathers, you first put the W folder into your Skyrim/data folder, and then in-game, open console and type _bat "w/clear/2.bat"_ or whatever destination (w/[weather type]/[bat number]).

Skyrim Photography Toolkit:
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2932

For actions shots with your character, just open console while performing whatever action you want, and then type the tfc 1 command to freeze everything as-is.


----------



## GFreak45

Thanks! i only have 1 char iv used console commands on and i did most of it with 3 commands and the "help" console command
player.addperk
player.additem
player.setav
i went all out soon as my bindings were unlocked, lvl 1 with all daedric armor/weapons every skill at 100 and every perk, shadow warrior is the coolest









other than that i havent touched the console so i didnt search any commands... ill use that now


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> hes at least using a few skins, i would bet he is using a few face mods along with some armor reskins (last pick uses one as well as the chain underwear)
> id also bet hes using the ice reskin (realistic ice is, i think, the name) and some other terrain mods
> 
> what i want to know is how he gets his view, in my game i cant be doing any actions without the camera auto-centering on my character which is dissapointing to me as i cant make any real action shots because of it...
> 
> are you using some kind of camera mod? or is there some kinda button where i can pause it mid game without going to a menu, havent had the game that long and i havent searched for a pause hotkey but idk if there is one...


Open up the console, type "tfc 1", type "tm", then exit the console.

You will now be able to move the camera freely, with no HUD and with the game paused.

Edit: Someone beat me to it already. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> evensen007 and Lifeshield>>>
> I wrote almost the same explanation everywhere when I am posting my pics.


To be honest I don't really frequent many other places. I pop onto other sites here and there if I need something, that's about it. So I wouldn't have a clue what you have or haven't said anywhere else.

Quote:


> 0.99v hasn't separated day/nights settings thats why It's imposable to make nights to look dark enough, you need to find balance between day and night lighting, For me cos I love bright nights in Skyrim it's fine I can leave with it and already used to a little over brighten nights. But I can't release preset if it's not finished and balanced for most of users. I already spent 3 days tweaking preset only for community I won't use it by myself cos I prefer my first one. I knew from the beginning that 0.102 won't look as good as 0.99v but the only version which could be released was 0.102, because 0.99v is outdated and Boris won't support it.


There's no harm in releasing it to others and letting them be their own judge as to whether they like it or not, different strokes for different folks after all. And if it's too bright at night then that's what in-game brightness is for. 

Plenty of people seem to like it enough as it is, so why not give them a chance to try it out for themselves? If they don't like it at least then you can tell them you told them so.


----------



## Lifeshield

And so for my next few from my travels:


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Plenty of people seem to like it enough as it is, so why not give them a chance to try it out for themselves? If they don't like it at least then you can tell them you told them so.


What Lifeshield said ^^

@ Gionight
This modding community funny enough is about sharing, posting screenshot after screenshot with countless replies from people on multiple forums asking for the ENB is rather rude and defeats the purpose of what makes the Skyrim Community what it has become, imagine what would happen if everyone had that attitude and just kept settings to themselves and never shared a thing. Rather disappointed ... and I'm talking about the ENB in your recent pics, not a modified 0.99 ENB that doesn't match up to what you use.


----------



## evensen007

Gio: I think something must be getting lost in translation. You say you're not happy about the night/day balance in 0.99 and that "Boris won't support it". But you also say that you don't like your 0.102 enb profile but you do release that? If you were concerned about the profile balance of your users why would you have released even the 0.102 profile? Whether Boris supports version 0.99 any more is irrelevant. Everyone loves your 0.99 settings/screen shots so just let us be the judge. Your fans from GTA 4 know what you can do, but your explanation of not releasing 0.99 Skyrim doesn't make any sense. Sorry to hound you about this, but I'm just not understanding your logic.

To paraphrase: Your fans (us) want you to release 0.99 profile even with the flaws. We don't care whether or not Boris supports that version of ENB any more because it doesn't matter.


----------



## Milamber

Gio:

Here is what we want in simple logic:

Мы хотим, чтобы освободить свой ENB V0.99. Мы не заботимся о ошибок или поддержки со стороны Boris.


----------



## BradleyW

I've got over 300 images on my OCN account if you all wanna look. View my profile to access them...i think.


----------



## Milamber

Anyone interested in Boris ENB v0.99 its here: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2971#content

Not sure what geonight was talking about...


----------



## lolmont

one more, using no mods.


----------



## Acroma




----------



## BradleyW

wow it looks just like him!

A must watch for all





Also how do i rotate items like on this vid?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> wow it looks just like him!
> A must watch for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do i rotate items like on this vid?


When viewing something in your inventory, slide your mouse over to the object, and click and drag to rotate the item.


----------



## Lifeshield

That Conan is admittedly the mutts nutts. Nice to see the Governor make it over to Skyrim on his travels.  Great mod!

Be careful, though Mr President, there's Assassins waiting in Skyrim.


----------



## Lifeshield

Black Sacrement Armour.

Mask plus hood:



Mask only:



Close up of the armour textures:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> wow it looks just like him!
> A must watch for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do i rotate items like on this vid?


All can do is roll my eyes at that. Just like all of the wack jobs and their Half life 3 nonsense.

The Conan mod looks great. All it's really missing is massage oil so I can rub'em down.









That Black Sacrement armor looks better in your pics then is does on SN. I might have to have a second look at it. The modders at SN really, really need to learn how to take decent screenshots and videos of their creations.


----------



## wanako

Ok guys, I need to know. I've got this game running like a swiss watch on my 560Ti, except for one thing...

how in the HELL do I get rid of these digusting blocky shadows?? It's an eyesore!



Thanks!!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Ok guys, I need to know. I've got this game running like a swiss watch on my 560Ti, except for one thing...
> how in the HELL do I get rid of these digusting blocky shadows?? It's an eyesore!
> Thanks!!


This is how I fixed mine...


----------



## GeforceGTS

I'd recommend changing the sun update time in the light tab too, my shadows twitch all over otherwise..


----------



## trivium nate

sick pics!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I'd recommend changing the sun update time in the light tab too, my shadows twitch all over otherwise..


What is yours set too?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is yours set too?


0.2500

but 0.1500 should have the same effect I think

OT


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is how I fixed mine...


Thanks dude. Still looks kinda blocky but MUCH better. +REP


----------



## gionight

Milamber>>
There is really no need to tell me what is community and how sharing works, Ok.
And if you never heard about "standards" I will just stop arguing with you and leave you with your immature opinion about modding and sharing
you know nothing about subject so please leave it for them who knows how things works.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That Black Sacrement armor looks better in your pics then is does on SN. I might have to have a second look at it. The modders at SN really, really need to learn how to take decent screenshots and videos of their creations.


It's a pretty good looking set of armour. The textures are well worked.

I prefer using a Shrouded Cowl with it for a more mysterious look (in the first image I posted with my character wearing it) though I need to find a high resolution texture of it.


----------



## wanako

A bit of a photoshoot, if you will.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> A bit of a photoshoot, if you will.


NO don't jump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

DO IT! DO IT NAAAOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Milamber>>
> There is really no need to tell me what is community and how sharing works, Ok.
> And if you never heard about "standards" I will just stop arguing with you and leave you with your immature opinion about modding and sharing
> you know nothing about subject so please leave it for them who knows how things works.


What I do know is, countess people have been asking for this and its strange that you don't share... The decision is of course up to you, and to be honest it isn't a big deal.

Actually I know alot about sharing, I went to play school and.... I even shared my chips with my buddies during reading time, so digest that.. :sly:

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Milamber>>
> There is really no need to tell me what is community and how sharing works, Ok.
> And if you never heard about "standards" I will just stop arguing with you and leave you with your immature opinion about modding and sharing
> you know nothing about subject so please leave it for them who knows how things works.


I don't really see what's immature about it. He has a fair point, even if you don't want to hear it.

You're highly respected for your work, don't ruin that by insulting people about their opinion.

And as we said, we're quite happy to get a taste of it in it's current form. We're aware it's not final. If that's how you feel about it then now would be a great time to release it and get more feedback so you can improve it, if that's your desire.


----------



## Demented

I'll add my









Every time I saw someone request gio's settings or whatever, and he wouldn't even acknowledge them, I thought, "He just doesn't want anyone else's game to look that good."

If that's wrong, then so be it, but that's the vibe I got. Plus, while I love Gio's shots, a lot of the time they are the same shots, with maybe a few different ones. That's just a little peeve of mine...


----------



## Serafis

Took these shots by disabling HUD and sheathing my weapon allowing a great desktop image unfortunately they were taken on my old screen meaning the resolution was only 1440 x 900









The first is "Throat of the world" while the second is "The Wolf Queen's Summoning Ceremony".


----------



## DoubleR88




----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*


That's a rather large sword lol.


----------



## gionight

This is my main preset it's almost the same version which I am using while taking my screenshots 0.99v . This pack includes FXAA to balance colors and make nights darker, it's enabled by default you should use it only at night time, turn on and off by "Pause" key, also includes SkyBoost r3 with weather trainer from Alexander Blade you can change weather by "Page Up" "Page Down" keys.
For best image quality you should turn on IL in enbseries,ini this line at the bottom --> "ILAmount=0.0" change it to look like this --> "ILAmount=0.6" it's only for a day time use because IL effect start glowing at night. If someone want to decrease global saturation open "enbeffect.fx" find this line "float EColorSaturationV2=1.6;" 44-line in //v2 section and adjust it. You can also adjust "FXAA injector" for night times for your liking, make it darker/brighter and so on.
I also added my Skyrim performance ini's without "uGrids and shadows" adjustments, you only need to write your own monitor resolution in "SkyrimPrefs.ini" and thats it.
Here is the link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?yjr7407vr22i9wr
Very Important!!! for Best image quality users with Nvidia cards should turn on 16X Anisotropic Filtering and if you have some powerful cards in SLI turn on SGSSAAx2 with NvidiaInspector , ingame AA needs to be MultiSample=2.

INSTALLATION: Just put all this files(except Skyrim ini's) in to your main game directory with Skyrim.exe .
Skyrim ini's copy/past with replacement in this directory C: User/UserName/ My Documents/My Games/Skyrim.


----------



## Trogone

thanks gionight, i like your settings


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> This is my main preset it's almost the same version which I am using while taking my screenshots 0.99v . This pack includes FXAA to balance colors and make nights darker, it's enabled by default you should use it only at night time, turn on and off by "Pause" key, also includes SkyBoost r3 with weather trainer from Alexander Blade you can change weather by "Page Up" "Page Down" keys.
> For best image quality you should turn on IL in enbseries,ini this line at the bottom --> "ILAmount=0.0" change it to look like this --> "ILAmount=0.6" it's only for a day time use because IL effect start glowing at night. If someone want to decrease global saturation open "enbeffect.fx" find this line "float EColorSaturationV2=1.6;" 44-line in //v2 section and adjust it. You can also adjust "FXAA injector" for night times for your liking, make it darker/brighter and so on.
> I also added my Skyrim performance ini's without "uGrids and shadows" adjustments, you only need to write your own monitor resolution in "SkyrimPrefs.ini" and thats it.
> Here is the link:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?aj2uj3s4p61skdu
> INSTALLATION: Just put all this files(except Skyrim ini's) in to your main game directory with Skyrim.exe .
> Skyrim ini's copy/past with replacement in this directory C: User/UserName/ My Documents/My Games/Skyrim.


Thanks Gio, I will try this tonight!


----------



## profit8652

i7 950


----------



## modinn

Just tried out Gionight's config. My god does it look beautiful....and the colors are just perfect for me(I like saturation). One caveat with this config however, v99 has and always will be a bane on my AMD card, curse you Boris for having a 9800!! This was before Boris pushed out some optimizations in his latest release v102. So while my FPS outside was 35-40 fps with uGridsToLoad=9 with the latest release of Skyrim Enhanced Shaders and this was with SSAO turned off but MSAA to 4x. I'm getting ~19 fps with Gionight's settings but had to turn off AA because of the SSAO. I've applied all of the ENBseries.ini fixes that are known and nothing has been able to give me good frames.

Congrats to Gionight for making one of the best, if not THE best config out there at the moment. Oh how I wish I had a couple SLI 580's atm.....


----------



## majin662

been lurking this thread and the other since inception. both threads have become as much a part of my daily routine as creeping through nexus for that next new thing. I'm a tweaker and skyrim has solidified what crysis 1 started. I am playing plenty but at the same time I check these threads and see some of the sheer epic epicness of awesome epic proportions and it lights a fire in me to tweak a little more to get my performance to eye candy jussssst right.

I really want to thank all of you for the hard work and the dialogue back and forth, I've learned alot about how to get skyrim golden because of you guys I just had to chime in and tell ya. Today was a culmination of sorts for my tweakage. After the ddsopt came out and mil and life released their injectors I decided to do a clean re install of everything. os..steam..skyrim..mods (broke em down by category and installed manually)

Ran the ddsopt today on my whole data folder like an rtard and came away with black textures err''where. but thankfully i backed it up and did just the textures and WOWZERS!!!!!!. All that 4096 quality, at a reduced cost. Sure I'm still stressing the vram on the sli 448 cores BUT I've lost just about all signs of stuttering. On top of that I have been able to get back to tweaking the higher ugrids/AA settings. For the last awe struck hour or two I've been running with a ugrids/cell buffer of 9/100 and AA @ 8xQ with 8xsparsetsaa. While the 8xq is a big hitter it at least lets me know I'm back in the ballpark of crazy good textures AND sweet sweet AA/AF etc etc.

For any who are curious , I took a cue (or 3) from Milamber and decided to do the skyrim HD lite I'd say if you havent you should at least check it out compared to ultra. same great taste, less vram filling. I'll try Gios enb setting tonight, but so far lifeshields has the colors I was looking for. Also I havent seen it mentioned here I don't think and it may not be for everyone but if any are interested. Look up the Beautiful Whiterun mod and upcoming series of mods. I personally like them. Maybe you will as well.
Anyway, again, thank you to all. I feel like the good stuff is just beginning now that the modders are either breaking out new tools to increase eyecandy/perf or adapting old tools to do the same. Either way, a poor schmuck like me gets to live high off the hog and is very grateful. sooo long bf...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> so far lifeshields has the colors I was looking for.












Just tried Gionights, and it does look good. How do I turn off SSAO though?


----------



## DoubleR88

guys whos trying gio`s settings, please make screens. im using gionights first settings he released in combination with some configs of milambers settings.

im not sure to change it yet. i like my config...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried Gionights, and it does look good. How do I turn off SSAO though?


In the section that looks like

Code:



Code:


[EFFECT]
EnableBloom=true
EnableAdaptation=true
UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
EnableAmbientOcclusion=true

Set the "enableAmbientOcclusion=true" to false. It turns off all Ambient Occlusion. This applies in the v102 ENBSeries.ini as well.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried Gionights, and it does look good. How do I turn off SSAO though?
> 
> 
> 
> In the section that looks like
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [EFFECT]
> EnableBloom=true
> EnableAdaptation=true
> UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
> EnableAmbientOcclusion=true
> 
> Set the "enableAmbientOcclusion=true" to false. It turns off all Ambient Occlusion. This applies in the v102 ENBSeries.ini as well.
Click to expand...

Yeah I figured it out (thanks though). Doesn't look anywhere near as good without it but with it it cripples my framerate.

It's a nice colour pallette if you have the system to run it.



And for comparison, here's a shot of Gionights config and mine:

*Gionights ENB Series Profile:*



*Lifeshields FXAA Injector Profile:*


----------



## gionight

Lifeshield>>>
It will be better at first decrease SSAO quality it might be enough to gain performance, but it's still will look better than without SSAO at all.
Just copy/past this section instead existing one in your "enbseries.ini"
[SSAO_SSIL]
SamplingQuality=1
SamplingRange=0.6
SizeScale=0.35
SourceTexturesScale=0.35
FilterQuality=1
AOAmount=0.6
ILAmount=0.0

DoubleR88>>>
It's much better in many ways if you have Nvidia card, but has some it's own issues.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Lifeshield>>>
> It will be better at first decrease SSAO quality it might be enough to gain performance, but it's still will look better than without SSAO at all.
> Just copy/past this section instead existing one in your "enbseries.ini"
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> SamplingQuality=1
> SamplingRange=0.6
> SizeScale=0.35
> SourceTexturesScale=0.35
> FilterQuality=1
> AOAmount=0.6
> ILAmount=0.0
> 
> DoubleR88>>>
> It's much better in many ways if you have Nvidia card, but has some it's own issues.


That helps but my framerate still takes a massive hit. Whiterun is like a slideshow, lol.

Is there any anti aliasing enabled by default that can be switched off? Or any other suggestions you have to improve performance while retaining visual quality?


----------



## Lifeshield

Well, anyway, thankyou for sharing Gionight.

Took a few pics in the same spot but just changing the time slider to show the colour pallette off. As usual I'm using my favourite picture spot in Morthal.

Night



Daybreak



Mid Day



Mid evening



Definitely one I'm going to keep hold of for a night of screenshot bingeing, haha.


----------



## majin662

is there any benefit to running the SSAO through ENB series vs graphics cards?? I've tried numerous ENB projects and they always ended up looking washed out. I was giving up on injectors until I saw milambers config/injfx and lifes as well. I always made do with the NO tint and saturation mod. I think I actually have it on still along with lifeshields injector settings. guess I'll have to try it without.

but back to my question. What is the performance difference vs eye candy when using ENB SSAO or AF for example vs doing it through your graphics card? In every test I did across multiple ppl's Super Ultra HD spectacular realistic confident mo-def ENB config it seemed overly contrasted and performance went to the pooper. I could swear I was doing it right as per instructions but perhaps not. So any of you that have gotten them to work..whats your take?

Can't wait to be off tomorrow and actually get to go ooooh and ahhh for a few solid hours. Now to find that "photography-kit" for skyrim. Cause up close DOF shots...YEAH!!!


----------



## Milamber

Thanks for sharing gionight









I tried your config and it's a little taxing on my system, even with 2xGTX580's and a 4.7Ghz overclock on my CPU I cant run it, but it looks wonderful! I reduced SSAO and it's still unplayable for me where snow is falling or the tree denisty is high, thanks anyway - perhaps Boris will optimise things in the weeks to follow.


----------



## Baasha

Gionight,

I downloaded your settings and tried to run them but the game just crashes on start!

I just installed Skyrim and have NO mods or any changes. I downloaded your set, dragged and dropped the contents of the "skyrim" folder into the main installation directory. I then put the Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPrefs.ini in the "C:" drive where you mentioned. I turned on 2x SGSSAA in NVidia inspector and turned on Ambient Occlusion and set that to "High Quality".

The game doesn't even start! Please help!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> This is my main preset it's almost the same version which I am using while taking my screenshots 0.99v . This pack includes FXAA to balance colors and make nights darker, it's enabled by default you should use it only at night time, turn on and off by "Pause" key, also includes SkyBoost r3 with weather trainer from Alexander Blade you can change weather by "Page Up" "Page Down" keys.
> For best image quality you should turn on IL in enbseries,ini this line at the bottom --> "ILAmount=0.0" change it to look like this --> "ILAmount=0.6" it's only for a day time use because IL effect start glowing at night. If someone want to decrease global saturation open "enbeffect.fx" find this line "float EColorSaturationV2=1.6;" 44-line in //v2 section and adjust it. You can also adjust "FXAA injector" for night times for your liking, make it darker/brighter and so on.
> I also added my Skyrim performance ini's without "uGrids and shadows" adjustments, you only need to write your own monitor resolution in "SkyrimPrefs.ini" and thats it.
> Here is the link:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?aj2uj3s4p61skdu
> Very Important!!! for Best image quality users with Nvidia cards should turn on 16X Anisotropic Filtering and if you have some powerful cards in SLI turn on SGSSAAx2 with NvidiaInspector , ingame AA needs to be MultiSample=2.
> INSTALLATION: Just put all this files(except Skyrim ini's) in to your main game directory with Skyrim.exe .
> Skyrim ini's copy/past with replacement in this directory C: User/UserName/ My Documents/My Games/Skyrim.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Gionight,
> I downloaded your settings and tried to run them but the game just crashes on start!
> I just installed Skyrim and have NO mods or any changes. I downloaded your set, dragged and dropped the contents of the "skyrim" folder into the main installation directory. I then put the Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPrefs.ini in the "C:" drive where you mentioned. I turned on 2x SGSSAA in NVidia inspector and turned on Ambient Occlusion and set that to "High Quality".
> The game doesn't even start! Please help!


You need to change the ugrids to that of yours perhaps?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Milamber>>
> There is really no need to tell me what is community and how sharing works, Ok.
> And if you never heard about "standards" I will just stop arguing with you and leave you with your immature opinion about modding and sharing
> you know nothing about subject so please leave it for them who knows how things works.


I hope this is a bad trolling attempt?
Milamber is a good guy, let's just calm down and keep it cool


----------



## Arnotts

Could fixing the bad performance with Gionight's config be something to do with putting in the correct Vendor and Device ID for your graphics card?


----------



## Milamber

I noticed his configuration files don't use threading. That would definitely help with performance if enabled. The killer is SSAO for me!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> You need to change the ugrids to that of yours perhaps?


Well, I don't have that "Skyrim Configurator" or I can't find it. Is it a mod?

I manually added "uGridsToLoad=7" under the "General" section of Skyrim.ini but it still crashes on startup!









This is ******* ridiculous. I didn't back up my Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPrefs.ini files either! Looks like a reinstall is on order. Ugh..

GIONIGHT PLEASE HELP! HOW DO I MAKE THIS ENB WORK?

My system should devour the ENB...

Should I have ANY mods installed before installing the ENB? I didn't have ANYTHING modded when I installed the ENB.


----------



## gionight

modinn>>>
Sorry to hear it my friend







this was one of the reasons I didn't want to upload this preset.
Thanks for kind words I appreciate it . but it's far from perfect for many users.

BradleyW>>>
Trolling???
Are you serious ?

majin662>>>
If set to hight quality ENB's SSAO combined with Indirect Lighting looks much better than Nvidia's SSAO, and even witout SSIL it's still better and faster in Skyrim if both Nvidia's and ENB's are on High Quality.

Baasha>>>
It's you again







turn off any monitoring programs EVGA Precision, MSI Afterburner if you had saves with uGrids adjustment but you are using my Skyrim.ini's you need to recover your saves there is one effective method ( load the game with increased by you uGrids values... make sure to load the save you want.. alt tab out of the game... manually modify the skyrim.ini file to ugrids 5 and the correct cell buffer.. save the file... alt tab back into the game and use the console typing "refreshini" give it a moment.. and then attempt to save a NEW game.)

Turn off Nvidia's SSAO you don't need it, ENB's one is faster(compared to High Quality) , better looking and adjustable . Let the game recreate your Skyrim.ini's than Delete all files in your My Documents/MyGame/Skyrim section except your saves folder than put in my Skyrim ini's.
If it doesn't helps.
Try one of this methods :
Remove all four FXAA injector files and try without them. than if it will crash again remove all files except four ENB's ones --> enbeffect.fx, enbpalette.bmp, enbseries.ini, d3d9.dll , and change this parameter in "enbseries.ini" --> EnableProxyLibrary=true change it to false. This way we isolate cause of your PC crashes.

Milamber>>>
Why do you have such a bad performance? I am playing this game with all this files and adjustments with 3gb of texture, Forced SGSSAAx2 , AFx16 at almost constant 60 fps, it might be my resolution 1680x1050. And you might be using uGrids at 7 or even at 9, if this is the case than you have to choose between ENB and uGrids. There is no threading section in 0.99v, and if there was one I am sure it wouldn't help to gain extra FPS's
Try to decrease in ENB SSAO quality a little:
SamplingQuality=0
SamplingRange=0.6
SizeScale=0.7 change it to 0.5
SourceTexturesScale=0.7 change it to 0.5
FilterQuality=0
AOAmount=0.6
ILAmount=0.0

Some pics while I am here






























edit:
MetallicAcid>>>
Thank you my friend , glad you enjoying them


----------



## MetallicAcid

Stunning pictures again Gio!


----------



## modinn

Here's some research I did tonight for Skyrim Enhanced Shaders. But it also applies to SSAO in general, for any config. This piece of info may pertain to you if you're wanting to use Lite-SSAO but want to minimize the Shimmering as much as possible. This is mostly geared towards ATI/AMD users as we are having the bigger performance woes with ENB. I personally don't like SSIL anyways, but hope this helps some of you who are trying to get a decent looking SSAO config without a huge performance hit.
Quote:


> I thought I would share my results from the last hour and a half of constant alt-tabbing and editing the SSAO portion of SES v102L. When I first enabled Slow-SSAO, I loved the visuals (though it could use just a tad more AO overall) but performance was a bit of a drag, ~25 fps for just the AO. So I turned off IndirectLighting as that seems to be the big FPS killer for SSAO. Done, I'm back to just a 10 fps drop with AO. But there is a ton of shimmering now!
> 
> Shimmering as I have come to find can primarily be controlled by SizeScale and SamplingRange. SizeScale determines the amount of shimmering and SamplingRange determines the distance in which shimmering started to compound. By setting these both to their maximum values 1.0 and setting SamplingQuality and FilterQuality to 2, I achieved only a 1-2fps loss while making the shimmer far less noticeable. I also felt that the AOAmount could use a bump, so I changed it to 1.5. It's a cross between tapiok's AO and diiamondX's AO for the Realistic ENB+FXAA profile. Also, SourceTexturesScale did not give me any noticeable improvement in visuals when set to 1.0, but it did eat about 5 fps. 0.35 is the best performance/visual setting I could find.
> 
> My SSAO settings:
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> UseIndirectLighting=false
> SamplingQuality=2
> SamplingRange=1.0
> FadeFogRangeDay=7.0
> FadeFogRangeNight=7.0
> SizeScale=1.0
> SourceTexturesScale=0.35
> FilterQuality=2
> AOAmount=1.5
> ILAmount=1.2
> 
> I'm now getting 30fps+ everywhere I've tried with 5.2GB of mods, FXAA+2xMSAA, 102L+SSAO, UGridsToLoad=9, High shaders, and various INI tweaks. Running a [email protected], 8 [email protected], Crucial M4 SSD, and AMD Radeon 6970 2GB 950/1450.
> 
> Hope this helps some fellow ATI people out there that are having trouble getting decent frames yet want SSAO without sacrificing much else like UGridstoLoad and Shadows.


----------



## Milamber

Going to make a new ENB with a InjFX profile... here is what I have achieved so far and SSAO will be disabled since the water is nackered in ENB 1.02 and SSAO kills most systems... Anyway here is the look:


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Going to make a new ENB with a InjFX profile... here is what I have achieved so far and SSAO will be disabled since the water is nackered in ENB 1.02 and SSAO kills most systems...


Awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## Milamber

Thanks to Geonight's advice I lowered uGrids to 5 and what a performance increase! I still plan on disabling SSAO though, in the above pics I forgot to enable oc via the nvidia control panel so the shading around the base of objects isn't as good as it is when enabled. I am getting over 75fps too with max everything inc tree and detail distance.. Using Skyrim 2k lite. Will take some screenshots this week of performance and different settings.


----------



## Lifeshield

Milamber can you PM the profile files to me please? Thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks to Geonight's advice I lowered uGrids to 5 and what a performance increase! I still plan on disabling SSAO though, in the above pics I forgot to enable oc via the nvidia control panel so the shading around the base of objects isn't as good as it is when enabled. I am getting over 75fps too with max everything inc tree and detail distance.. Using Skyrim 2k lite. Will take some screenshots this week of performance and different settings.


Have you figured out how make the fog look normal? As in, not blueish. ENB .103 is out.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks to Geonight's advice I lowered uGrids to 5 and what a performance increase! I still plan on disabling SSAO though, in the above pics I forgot to enable oc via the nvidia control panel so the shading around the base of objects isn't as good as it is when enabled. I am getting over 75fps too with max everything inc tree and detail distance.. Using Skyrim 2k lite. Will take some screenshots this week of performance and different settings.


i know you mentioned it before but how is the 2k light compared to full?
what is the difference in performance and quality?


----------



## amang

Where do you tweak this SSAO setting?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That helps but my framerate still takes a massive hit. Whiterun is like a slideshow, lol.
> 
> Is there any anti aliasing enabled by default that can be switched off? Or any other suggestions you have to improve performance while retaining visual quality?


Aww... you don't like playing Skyrim screwed and chopped?


----------



## Drybones5

<-lydia

am i doing it right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> <-lydia
> am i doing it right?


If this was after you Fus Ro Dah him off that mountain, then yeah, I would say you are doing it right.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Aww... you don't like playing Skyrim screwed and chopped?


Not paticularly. All about performance/visual quality balance for me.









The thing is though with ENB stuff is it cripples my system, no matter which it is. With FXAA Injector I can hold out 60FPS + in most places. With ENB Series I'm lucky to get 30 FPS.









The graphics are great with ENB with the right profile, but I'm more than happy with mine at the performance levels I have as well.

Seems I'm just one of the unlucky few who's AMD card dislikes ENB, lol.


----------



## croy

hey guys where is the best place to lvl up your character?


----------



## Lifeshield

I don't have any particular place. I just kill stuff and do sidequests.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys where is the best place to lvl up your character?


Maybe you should ask in the Skyrim discussion forum?


----------



## Maian

These are all of my latest character -- Level 26 Female Wood Elf Assassin named Arania. I'm level 26 and haven't even originally traveled to Whiterun the first time to battle the initial Dragon. I'm also the Thane of Markarth, and member of the Dark Brotherhood and Imperial Legion.

The first two images are a cliff-jump spot, near a large Forsworn camp on the western side of Skyrim (can't remember exact location). There is a Dragon Shout and a pair of Hagravens directly behind me (already been dealt with).

The third image is just me healing myself after a quick fight.

Fourth image is taken from a Dwemer ruin site in the Northwest corner of Skyrim.

Last three are just showing off my outfit + weapon in front of Markarth. Fine Crusader Sword from JaySuS' Weapons (picture under the image tab on SkyrimNexus), with Deep Black Triss armor (Witcher 2) and the hoodless Black Sacrament Cowl.

Triss Armor Retextured: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708
JaySuS Sword Pack: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1002
Black Sacrament Craftable Ninja Armor: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5696

Unrelated: My Nvidia Control Panel client doesn't recognize my Skyrim game as being installed, and as such, I can't enable Ambient Occlusion. Is there any way to rectify this?


----------



## Baasha

Gionight,

Thanks a LOT my friend! It was the stupid EVGA Precision that kept causing it to crash at start! lol.. forgot that I had to close that for ENB to work.

However, there are still a couple of issues which cause the game to crash so hopefully you can help me.

I noticed that my previous saves were with uGrids = 11. With 4-Way SLI GTX-580 Classified 3GB OC'd to 910/2200, I am getting about 25-30 FPS!









I turned off Ambient Occlusion in NVidia Inspector but I think it's still on via the ENB settings which is okay. I didn't try SGSSAA (2x) yet through NVidia Inspector.

The two main issues I have now are:

1.) I can't hear ANYTHING except the music in the game! There is no sound from the dialogue at all! I turned on subtitles so I know the people are speaking but I cannot hear anything! Do I have to set the sound settings to something specific? I have a custom sound system that KICKS ASS so I want to hear Skyrim in its full glory! I tried the "FUS RO" (haven't unlocked "DAH" yet) shout but I can't hear anything either! I just see the blue cloud!









2.) I am at the part where I have to "TALK TO DELPHINE" at the "GIANT'S INN" in Riverwood so I approach her (arrow over her head) and press "A" (I'm using the Xbox 360 Controller on PC) and she "talks" (again, I can't hear ****) but nothing happens! She is supposed to open that wardrobe and go inside and get "armored up" to kick some ass. She just stands there like a **** and doesn't do anything! I even SHOUTED at her (FUS RO) and she flew back but just got up and came back to the front of the wardrobe and just stood there! Dumb *****!









Please help!

If I turn the uGrids to "7", will that improve my performance? I tried "alt+Tab" and then changing it while in game to uGridsToLoad=7, then "save" and then back into the game I hit "refreshini" in the console and it said it refreshed it but after I saved the game as a "NEW SAVE", the game just crashed to desktop! If I change the uGrids outside of the game (without the game running), the save doesn't even load! It just crashes to desktop! So I'm stuck at uGridsToLoad = 11 right now!

In certain areas, out in the open, I get 55-65 FPS which makes the game just jaw-droppingly beautiful! I can't wait to make it run smoothly and then actually play the game!









I'm playing at 2560x1600 with everything set to "Ultra", 2xMultisampling, and 16xAF.

Here are a couple of screenies I took in the brief 10 minutes I played.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Baasha>>>
> It's you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turn off any monitoring programs EVGA Precision, MSI Afterburner if you had saves with uGrids adjustment but you are using my Skyrim.ini's you need to recover your saves there is one effective method ( load the game with increased by you uGrids values... make sure to load the save you want.. alt tab out of the game... manually modify the skyrim.ini file to ugrids 5 and the correct cell buffer.. save the file... alt tab back into the game and use the console typing "refreshini" give it a moment.. and then attempt to save a NEW game.)
> Turn off Nvidia's SSAO you don't need it, ENB's one is faster(compared to High Quality) , better looking and adjustable . Let the game recreate your Skyrim.ini's than Delete all files in your My Documents/MyGame/Skyrim section except your saves folder than put in my Skyrim ini's.
> If it doesn't helps.
> Try one of this methods :
> Remove all four FXAA injector files and try without them. than if it will crash again remove all files except four ENB's ones --> enbeffect.fx, enbpalette.bmp, enbseries.ini, d3d9.dll , and change this parameter in "enbseries.ini" --> EnableProxyLibrary=true change it to false. This way we isolate cause of your PC crashes.


----------



## BradleyW

I've not been to any of those locations as stated above.


----------



## gionight

Baasha>>>
At First, You don't need SGSSAA with your insane resolution .
There is some incapability with my ingame sound settings and your sound setup the only solution to let the game recreate ini's and adjust all main graphical settings values to look like mine DON'T TOUCH RESOLUTION AND SOUND FIGURES!!!!!
About uGrids, revert to default means to "uGridsToLoad=5" not 7!!! and don't forget to write default "uExterior Cell Buffer=36"
When you Alt/Tab from the game you need to copy/past this exact lines to your Skyrim.ini at top in [General] section:
uGridsToLoad=5
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
Than save it , return into the game , open console type "refreshini" press Enter , make new save .
And than you can play with newly created save file , made it with all your saves which you want to keep , than by created date sort them and keep only newly saved files.
After this a little annoying operation when everything is on default values, you can set the game to "uGridsToLoad=7" and it will work just fine. everything above 7 is just madness trust me it's really not worth it.
Don't forget FXAA injector color and brightness adjustment enabled by default. When you start your game you need to press "Pause" key to turn FXAA off, I added FXAA injector only for ingame night time to compensate lack of separate night settings in 0.99v ENB.
Good Luck.


----------



## Sethy666

Im going to try the FXAA injector tonight with Lifeshield's profile. These screenies are awesome!


----------



## croy

thanks for the replies..


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> i know you mentioned it before but how is the 2k light compared to full?
> what is the difference in performance and quality?


320MB of texture memory was freed up for me.

I never hit 1500MB now, and to be honest when in Skyrim, I don't run up to a texture and start analyzing it, the difference between the lite and full visually isn't even visually noticeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Milamber can you PM the profile files to me please? Thanks.


Shall do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Have you figured out how make the fog look normal? As in, not blueish. ENB .103 is out.


Fog looks fine at my end... will take some pics later.


----------



## Sethy666

Just a quick question;

Which folder(s) does the the FXAA injector and profiles live?

Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 320MB of texture memory was freed up for me.
> I never hit 1500MB now, and to be honest when in Skyrim, I don't run up to a texture and start analyzing it, the difference between the lite and full visually isn't even visually noticeable.


I might have to check out the lite version!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Milamber can you PM the profile files to me please? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks to Geonight's advice I lowered uGrids to 5 and what a performance increase! I still plan on disabling SSAO though, in the above pics I forgot to enable oc via the nvidia control panel so the shading around the base of objects isn't as good as it is when enabled. I am getting over 75fps too with max everything inc tree and detail distance.. Using Skyrim 2k lite. Will take some screenshots this week of performance and different settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you figured out how make the fog look normal? As in, not blueish. ENB .103 is out.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just a quick question;
> 
> Which folder(s) does the the FXAA injector and profiles live?
> 
> Thanks


The folder should go into the Skyrim folder.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 320MB of texture memory was freed up for me.
> I never hit 1500MB now, and to be honest when in Skyrim, I don't run up to a texture and start analyzing it, the difference between the lite and full visually isn't even visually noticeable.
> Shall do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fog looks fine at my end... will take some pics later.


kool thanks man


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The folder should go into the Skyrim folder.


So. just call it c:/Skyrim/FXAA?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> So. just call it c:/Skyrim/FXAA?


Nope, like this:










Or, are you talking about this tool? http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents

If your talking about the tool to make your own config then put it were the TESV.exe is in Skyrim folder:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, like this:


Gotcha










Ive had a lot of problems finding the root directory for this game...so bear with here... thats in the steam folder?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had a lot of problems finding the root directory for this game...so bear with here... thats in the steam folder?


steam\steamapps\common


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> steam\steamapps\common


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, like this:
> Or, are you talking about this tool? http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents
> If your talking about the tool to make your own config then put it were the TESV.exe is in Skyrim folder:


I was referring to this program: Post_Process_Injector_2_1

I was going to use Lifeshield's setting which would go into injFX Shaders?

Sorry for my noobness, I havent really dealt with these types of files since Bridge Commander


----------



## Milamber

I just downloaded his file to check out the structure and easiest way to install it is to:

Open the zip file, which will look like this:










Grab all those files and drag them into the root directory of Skyrim folder where the TESV.exe is.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I just downloaded his file to check out the structure and easiest way to install it is to:
> Open the zip file, which will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab all those files and drag them into the root directory of Skyrim folder where the TESV.exe is.


Thanks for your patience


----------



## Milamber

Do you guys reckon this looks too cool in terms of colour effect? Playing with tones and ambient reflection..


----------



## Lifeshield

@ Milamber: Looking good but the guard looks just a little washed out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> steam\steamapps\common
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, like this:
> Or, are you talking about this tool? http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents
> If your talking about the tool to make your own config then put it were the TESV.exe is in Skyrim folder:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to this program: Post_Process_Injector_2_1
> 
> I was going to use Lifeshield's setting which would go into injFX Shaders?
> 
> Sorry for my noobness, I havent really dealt with these types of files since Bridge Commander
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

There were two files that I uploaded for you all to use.

The first was the FXAA application. Just unzip it in your download folder and install it. It should automatically install into your Skyrim directory. You'll see a program called FXAA_Tool there once it's installed.

The second was my FXAA profile. Just unzip it into your skyrim directory (or unzip in your download folder and copy and paste into the directory, either way will work) and it will automatically overwrite the FXAA files you have just installed at your prompt (if it doesn't overwrite anything you did something wrong).

The file path for that should be* >* Computer *>* Local Disk (C *>* Program Files (x86) *>* Steam *>* Steamapps *>* Common *>* Skyrim

I highly suggest that before making any edits to your Skyrim Directory (even texture mods) to make a backup of your Skyrim Directory folder.


----------



## Milamber

Turned up the dial on vibrance! All pics are not optimised for detail, especially shadows... so the best is yet to come! Fog is white as well...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Mine looks very similar to that. Except the distant sharpness/detail. Any advice on how to get that? Are you using FXAA?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Mine looks very similar to that. Except the distant sharpness/detail. Any advice on how to get that? Are you using FXAA?


Yeah ENB v1.02 and InjFX - Nights are pretty dark (how they should be) and the sunsets glow. Also using very high sharpness... but it still needs tweaking.


----------



## amang

I read this article here about uGridsToLoad and uExterior Cell Buffer variables. Do you guys think these two variables should always follow the following formula?

Code:



Code:


uExterior Cell Buffer = ( uGridsToLoad + 1 ) ^ 2


----------



## Unstableiser

Koroush Ghazi knows what he's talking about


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Koroush Ghazi knows what he's talking about


Eh?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Eh?


He said, *KOROUSH GHAZI KNOWS WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT








*


----------



## wanako

Hey Milamber, on that pic with Ysolda (flower girl) did you change the face at all or is that all just skin retextures?

The rest of the images look great. Not too over-saturated, but just vibrant enough to make it look good.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> He said, *KOROUSH GHAZI KNOWS WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Thanks! I wonder what he said!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Hey Milamber, on that pic with Ysolda (flower girl) did you change the face at all or is that all just skin retextures?
> The rest of the images look great. Not too over-saturated, but just vibrant enough to make it look good.


I re-textured her face with this:


Better Females by Bella Version 3
Less Make up Version 2


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks! I wonder what he said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-textured her face with this:
> 
> Better Females by Bella Version 3
> Less Make up Version 2


Oh ok, i see. Thanks. I thought you "showracemenu"ed an NPC, so I was like "How?" I tried Bella's retextures, and didn't like them like the Coverwoman mod by mrLenski.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Oh ok, i see. Thanks. I thought you "showracemenu"ed an NPC, so I was like "How?" I tried Bella's retextures, and didn't like them like the Coverwoman mod by mrLenski.


Thanks, I will try coverwoman mod.


----------



## BradleyW

Cover women messed the animation of my charactor. Her movements stuttered.


----------



## Milamber

Coverwoman:


----------



## Lifeshield

I thought coverwoman was horrible personally. It also seemingly conflicted with something I had already installed. Better females wins for me.


----------



## BradleyW

Better females by bella is the best, with HQ eyes and no blocky faces. Now that is what i call the best! hoorah!


----------



## wanako

and THIS is why I love playing on PC. We get OPTIONS!


----------



## NoTiCe

I laughed when I saw my horse going nutz.


----------



## ExposedWang

Been awhile since I've posted in here, or played Skyrim. I need to remedy that methinks.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang*
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted in here, or played Skyrim. I need to remedy that methinks.


a bit too dark for my liking.


----------



## BradleyW

Wow where is that?


----------



## gionight

Just made my new character.
and quickly taken screenshots with her.
BTW Better females by Bella is pure POS


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Wow where is that?


I think that's where you we're supposed to be going to get that Staff of mag


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Wow where is that?


pretty sure its 1 of 2 places... blackrock (the underground dwarf city just before you get the elder scroll in the main questline) or the dwarven ruins in the peryite quest, pretty cool place if you dont mind bile and people attacking you with op - low cooldown - no mana cost - pwnage - vomit stuffs


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Just made my new character.
> and quickly taken screenshots with her.
> *BTW Better females by Bella is pure POS*


Hi Gionight,

I finally was able to save the game using "5" for uGridsToLoad and the Cell Buffer was already at 36. When I tried to change the UGrids to 7 and hit "refreshini" in the console, the game immediately crashes to desktop! I read on the GeForce website that the Cell Buffer has to be (UGrids + 1)^2 so for "7", Cell Buffer should be "64". I tried with both 36 and 64 but both of them cause the game to crash to desktop!

With UGrids set to "5", I get a constant 60+FPS which is nice but I want the best graphics settings possible.

Also, I tried using the "Better females by Bella" but you say it's a POS? Why? Which females "mod" are you using?

Can you suggest some really good mods to go with the ENB? I am now using "Enhanced Blood Textures", "Better Females by Bella", "Realistic Water Textures", and "No Blocky Faces".

The sound is still not perfect although it turned out that my "Voice" settings in the Skyrim menu was turned all the way down! Even after I turned it up, I have to face the character left or right side to hear them speak! I am running a custom 2.1 speaker system so I think the game is configured for 5.1 speaker systems. How do I change that to suit my set up?

Oh, and one more thing. The ENB set that you provided a DL link for is using 0.99 ENB. There is a 1.02 ENB so why did you use an older one? Is it better? Do you have a better config with the newest ENB?

Last but not least, I reinstalled GTA IV after redoing my computer (new GPUs etc. a couple of weeks ago. I installed your last ENB config (from 08/30/11) and everything is too damn bright. How do I turn that down or fix that again? I forgot since it's been such a long time since I played GTA IV!

Thanks again.









Some pics of Skyrim with UGridsToLoad = 5:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> There were two files that I uploaded for you all to use.
> 
> The first was the FXAA application. Just unzip it in your download folder and install it. It should automatically install into your Skyrim directory. You'll see a program called FXAA_Tool there once it's installed.
> 
> The second was my FXAA profile. Just unzip it into your skyrim directory (or unzip in your download folder and copy and paste into the directory, either way will work) and it will automatically overwrite the FXAA files you have just installed at your prompt (if it doesn't overwrite anything you did something wrong).
> 
> The file path for that should be* >* Computer *>* Local Disk (C *>* Program Files (x86) *>* Steam *>* Steamapps *>* Common *>* Skyrim
> 
> I highly suggest that before making any edits to your Skyrim Directory (even texture mods) to make a backup of your Skyrim Directory folder.


Thanks Lifeshield,

I loaded it up last night and Im very happy with the results. I only managed to remember to take a screenie before I finished playing as I was enjoying myself so much









Hanging with the Companions...


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> pretty sure its 1 of 2 places... blackrock (the underground dwarf city just before you get the elder scroll in the main questline) or the dwarven ruins in the peryite quest, pretty cool place if you dont mind bile and people attacking you with op - low cooldown - no mana cost - pwnage - vomit stuffs


Yeah, it's the underground Dwarven city. Blackreach I believe. I took a bunch of screen shots there, they're on my steam profile.


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang*
> 
> Yeah, it's the underground Dwarven city. Blackreach I believe.


yaaaaa my derp... played too much wow, just assume anything dark and underneath the earth that has to deal with dwarves is blackrock depths/caverns/etc


----------



## GeforceGTS

To much saturation? ;l


----------



## BradleyW

Geforce GTS, are you using tweaking the colour in FXAA tool?
Is that how these ENB's are being made or something?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah just the FXAA tool, trying to find a good balance, I'd like the colours to stand out more than stock and look a little warmer but it's hard to find a good balance :l I think I'm happy with how it looks there, I just need to figure out what is making my vegetables glow in the dark


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> BTW Better females by Bella is pure POS


Care to enlighten us why instead of just throwing that out? It doesn't really benefit anyone otherwise if there's no reasoning behind it or reccommendation of a replacement.

Personally I see nothing really wrong with it. Looks ten times better than vanilla anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks Lifeshield,
> 
> I loaded it up last night and Im very happy with the results.


You're welcome mate.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Yeah just the FXAA tool, trying to find a good balance, I'd like the colours to stand out more than stock and look a little warmer but it's hard to find a good balance :l I think I'm happy with how it looks there, I just need to figure out what is making my vegetables glow in the dark


Are you using FXAA slider to the lowest with 8AA in game?
What about FXAA section in the skyrim config (When you start the game)


----------



## GeforceGTS

Basically what I told you in the other thread









While I'm playing I have FXAA in the config enabled with the AA slider on 0, simply because I forgot to untick it and haven't got around to testing with/without and in the FXAA Tool I have

FXAA Quality - 5

AA Blur - 4

Contrast Edge - 6

Dark Edge - 5

These are just random settings I have no reasoning behind using them other than it looks and performs better than 8xaa in most places imo, haven't messed with them much since I've been trying to get the saturation right D;


----------



## BradleyW

deleted/


----------



## skshooter

probably should have shown less water but I still think it looks cool


----------



## modinn

Hey guys. I've never posted pictures before of my setup. Hope you all like them and give me some advice as to what you think I could change for a more realistic, dark look. And yes, I will be changing the sunglare in the future.

Skyrim Enhanced Shaders v102M - No SSAO, 4xMSAA+FXAA injected, High shadows, SkyBoost v4, UGridsToLoad = 9, some ini tweaks, and nearly 200 installed mods using Wrye Bash. Performance is 50-60fps in towns, 60 fps in caves, and 30-45fps outdoors.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Bain Packages:
[spoiler][xml]000 - ==Last Update 1-16-12 6PM==
001 - ==01 Landscape Retex==
++ 002 - TESV_Reduced_Texture-47.7z (00053BA8) (Installed)
++ 003 - Skyrim_HD_v1_3_LITE-607-1-3.7z (1A5FD764) (Installed)
++ 004 - Beautiful_Skyrim_HD_Clutter_and_Furniture_V0_8-120-0-8.rar (0FEDE585) (Installed)
++ 005 - Better Landscape Textures v0.6.7z (CFFC8352) (Installed)
++ 006 - Landscape_Texture_Pack_1-2-4582-1.rar (C1339AE6) (Installed)
++ 007 - Enhanced Distant Terrain_1-2-1598.7z (6890189D) (Installed)
++ 008 - Caves_Ultra_Quality-1382-0-03.zip (EB82E8FC) (Installed)
++ 009 - Snow_and_Rocks_HD_2048-1382.zip (7C8D95E7) (Installed)
++ 010 - Rocks_Ultra_Quality_4096px-1382.zip (7548A268) (Installed)
++ 011 - Snow_Ultra_Quality-1382-0-041.zip (CF3DB203) (Installed)
++ 012 - Hires_Road_Signs_Version_3-436-3-0.rar (1B2A612A) (Installed)
++ 013 - Hi-Res_Mesh_FIX_-_All_Roads-4929-7-0.zip (B2FB2DCE) (Installed)
++ 014 - Real_Ice_Azur_Glacier_Pack-5388.7z (A5454504) (Installed)
++ 015 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_WIP-3147-0-1.zip (625F5BAB) (Installed)
++ 016 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_Murals-3147-1-0.zip (64BDFDC9) (Installed)
017 - ==City and Town Retex==
++ 018 - High_-Res-_Hrothgar_02-3182-0-2.zip (A470450B) (Installed)
++ 019 - Riften_HQ_textures_1_76_2048-705-1-76.rar (68FA1103) (Installed)
++ 020 - Solitude HD Textures 2048x-419-0-92.zip (5D9C227D) (Installed)
++ 021 - Solitude Texture Pack 1.3.7z (5078E4F0) (Installed)
++ 022 - DDS+Whiterun HQ Texture Pack 1.01.7z (55377EBE) (Installed)
++ 023 - Beautifull Whiterun.7z (B9FF84AE) (Installed)
++ 024 - Alternate-Whiterun-Texture pack 1.6.7z (6817708D) (Installed)
++ 025 - HQ_College_of_Winterhold_V2-2552-V2.rar (15AE4248) (Installed)
026 - ==Environment and Sky==
++ 027 - Enhanced_Night_Skyrim_v04_High_Stars-85-0-4.zip (6F459B48) (Installed)
++ 028 - Milky_Way_-_Galaxys_8192x4096-3155-1-0.7z (A9BD699B) (Installed)
++ 029 - Sun_and_Clouds_Textures-2616-1-0.7z (6D54CEBE) (Installed)
++ 030 - Realistic Rain Ripples v1.2a.7z (A4874383) (Installed)
++ 031 - RealisticWaterTexture_High_v1_9_5-711.7z (88BDA87B) (Installed)
++ 032 - Better_Rain_8_-_Final-2992-8-0.zip (D18A5DD0) (Installed)
++ 033 - Nicer_Snowflakes_-_Realistic-296-1-0.7z (F88B224D) (Installed)
++ 034 - KerplunkWateryRocks-4349-1-0.7z (D3E869A0) (Installed)
035 - ==Trees and Flora==
++ 036 - Vurts_Skyrim_Flora_Overhaul_v107_Hi-Res_version-141-1-0-7.7z (E687CE5B) (Installed)
++ 037 - TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_High_NEW-3812.rar (F002D72D) (Installed)
++ 038 - Hybrids_Hires_Plant_and_Herb_Retexture_v4-1546.zip (5B661D3B) (Installed)
++ 039 - Lush_Grass_1-3-3288-1-3.7z (D5F111AC) (Installed)
++ 040 - Lush_Trees+Vurts Patch_1-2-3385-1-2.7z (512EA853) (Installed)
++ 041 - Thinner_Grass-141-1-0.7z (F6FFE4F9) (Installed)
++ 042 - Extreme_Performance_Leaves-6387-1.7z (C4743758) (Installed)
043 - ==02 Actor & Character Improvements==
++ 044 - XCE-1_10-2356-1-1.7z (86BF5868) (Installed)
++ 045 - Beauty_Faces_forFemales_1.3.1.7z (881AED1E) (Installed)
++ 046 - Better_Beast_Races-2_00-944-2-0.7z (1F150227) (Installed)
++ 047 - Eyebrows Match Hair - Closer Match.zip (6F27C5B2) (Installed)
++ 048 - Nude_Females_v1-4_-_Main_Download-70-1-4.7z (78693F21) (Installed)
++ 049 - Calientes_Female_Body_Mod_BBE_v0_2-2666-0-2a.7z (6ABD7EF1) (Installed)
++ 050 - Calientes_Body_Feet_and_Hands_--CBBE--_v0-2-1-2666-0-2-1.7z (3FED2EBC) (Installed)
++ 051 - Coolsims_Hair_Pack-3809-1-0-5.rar (9285E0FC) (Installed)
++ 052 - Coolsims_Hair_Pack_New_Textures-3809-1-0.rar (08A7E83D) (Installed)
++ 053 - Coolsims_Hair_Pack_Orc_Hair-3809.rar (AEC13537) (Installed)
++ 054 - Better_Females_by_Bella_Version_3-2812-3.zip (41AC4AE5) (Installed)
++ 055 - CoverWomen_Look_3-3563-2-0.7z (9F9BF1BA) (Installed)
++ 056 - Less_Make_up_Version_2-2812-2.zip (F54BE8DC) (Installed)
++ 057 - No_shine-2812-1.zip (9D4582AD) (Installed)
++ 058 - AOF_Believable_Hair_1_3_-Female_and_Male--4307-1-3.rar (BD84955C) (Installed)
++ 060 - final_younger_characters_12_full-2332-1-2.rar (3114E373) (Installed)
++ 061 - Hair_Fixed_again-4744-0-3.zip (1235A92B) (Installed)
062 - ==03 Creature Retex==
++ 063 - slofs_skyrim_horse_retex.7z (BE6311D6) (Installed)
++ 064 - Monster_Retex_Pack_1-5.7z (5C6EEF61) (Installed)
++ 065 - Bellyaches_Animal_and_Creature_Pack_1-4-BCF-.7z (00E42EC9) (Installed)
++ 066 - Dust_Pile_v2-1838.rar (FEF9CE55) (Installed)
++ 067 - Real_Bears-3293-1-0.rar (D87B787E) (Installed)
++ 068 - Deadly_Dragons_Texture_Pack_Full-3829.7z (9C659CB1) (Installed)
++ 069 - 101 Bugs HD Retextures 2.0 BAIN-ready.7z (12ED3106) (Installed)
070 - ==Armor Retex==
++ 071 - High_Resolution_Armors_-_Part_1-2009-1-0.zip (1C813516) (Installed)
++ 072 - High_Resolution_Armors_-_Part_2-2009-1-0.zip (36B8AF59) (Installed)
++ 073 - TheEyeOfTheGuard_v1_0-4120-1-0.rar (037EAEFA) (Installed)
++ 074 - A higher quality of shields.7z (6EE6ECE0) (Installed)
++ 075 - Deadly Serious Shrouded Armor.rar (77CE4B8A) (Installed)
++ 076 - -_Ebony_Redone_V2_--2544-2-0.zip (A2578078) (Installed)
++ 077 - Nightingale_Prime_Male_and_Female-1896.zip (E9F3410C) (Installed)
++ 078 - Razor_Scales_Armor_and_Cannibal_Lord-1907-1-0.zip (16D030C6) (Installed)
++ 079 - ShieldsOfYsgramor-2121.7z (62A5CBED) (Installed)
++ 080 - HighRes Glass Armor and Weapons.7z (567F0703) (Installed)
++ 081 - HD_ReflectionsForArmor-1197-1-0.rar (4681E5A6) (Installed)
++ 082 - Daedric_Reborn_v_1_1b-3006-1-1.rar (33B986D2) (Installed)
++ 083 - Better_Thieves_Guild-5926-1-0.rar (A5E94A6C) (Installed)
084 - ==04 Clothing Retex==
++ 085 - Improved_NPC_Clothing_1_8_0-2674.rar (F857467D) (Installed)
++ 086 - ImpNPCCloth_Expansion_pack_1_1-2674.rar (F9482BCF) (Installed)
++ 087 - MageandMonkOutfitsTexReplacerV1-1548-V1-0.rar (80A40AA8) (Installed)
++ 089 - AEterna_Circlets_v2_0-1994.rar (563E7193) (Installed)
++ 090 - Not Really HD Rings.7z (1C4ADFD1) (Installed)
++ 091 - Tavern_Clothes_Blue_Long-806-1-0.7z (F3E60AF5) (Installed)
++ 092 - Triss_v1_4-5135-1-4.rar (98F86B84) (Installed)
++ 093 - Triss_-_Deep_Black_v_1_3-4708-1-3.rar (938FC194) (Installed)
++ 094 - 41 HQ Nocturnal Robes_Nopan-1040.7z (144129A4) (Installed)
++ 095 - Zonzai_Compatible_Nocturnal_Dress_for_CBBE_v0-2-2676-0-2.7z (C5776D49) (Installed)
++ 096 - Archmage_Replacement_Mesh-2688.7z (ACD117DE) (Installed)
++ 097 - Elegant Nocturnal HQ Normal_Map-2688.rar (7EB54E0D) (Installed)
++ 098 - Elegant Nocturnal HQ 4096 Gold_Red-2688-1-0.rar (069AE526) (Installed)
100 - ==04 Weapon Retex==
++ 101 - Chopper_AXE_-_HD_v_0_3-2127-0-3.rar (61AA22CE) (Installed)
++ 102 - Weapons_of_the_Third_Era_1_3-3871-1-3.rar (63EF21D9) (Installed)
++ 103 - Skyrim_Weapon_Retex_Project-1754-0-09a.rar (99D190AC) (Installed)
++ 104 - JaySuS_Swords_V10-1002-10.zip (30A304CF) (Installed)
++ 105 - JaySuS_Swords_V10_to_V10b_Update-1002.zip (6BB9ABE2) (Installed)
++ 106 - Reversed_Dagger_2-1-2727-2-1.rar (BCDC80C1) (Installed)
107 - ==House and Furniture Retex==
++ 108 - Overlook_Tower_ESM_version-4514.rar (E057E6A2) (Installed)
++ 109 - Overlook_Tower_Summit_Addon-4514-1-0.rar (A039EA28) (Installed)
++ 110 - HQ_Towns_and_Villages_V1_2-3467-V1-2.rar (ADFD5D19) (Installed)
++ 111 - Spamheinz_HD_Farmhouse_FULL_1_6_WITH_mipmaps-994.zip (700CA069) (Installed)
++ 112 - HD-Furniture-and-Barrels-238.7z (427A88BA) (Installed)
++ 113 - Alchemy_and_enchanting_benches_retex-2043-1.rar (128F9BCD) (Installed)
++ 114 - Enchanting_Workbench_V2-2043.rar (3D592335) (Installed)
++ 115 - HD_Sacks_1.4.7z (7BD0FD40) (Installed)
++ 116 - candle_naturalbeige-2144-1.zip (AF2B0BFF) (Installed)
++ 117 - HD_BAR_RETEXTURE_IMPROVED_NORMALMAP-2632.rar (4102306A) (Installed)
++ 118 - Smudged_Glasscase-3693.7z (D9158C23) (Installed)
++ 119 - Updated_Red_and_Gold_Noble_Beds-2533.rar (B354BE72) (Installed)
120 - ==Item Retex==
++ 121 - HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE_-1192-1-6.7z (DC58B157) (Installed)
++ 122 - High_Resolution_Books_-_Menu_v1_5-1628.zip (7B6C15A5) (Installed)
++ 123 - High_Resolution_Books_-_Objects_v1_5-1628.zip (DEDFBDA6) (Installed)
++ 124 - Realistic_Paper_MAIN-937-0-21.rar (8419AAA1) (Installed)
++ 125 - HD_Keys_With_Normal_Maps-2875-1.7z (70742CA4) (Installed)
++ 126 - Improved_Torches_Textures_v2-534.rar (E64A8DFB) (Installed)
++ 127 - HD_Linens-2979-1-0.zip (3C22D822) (Installed)
++ 128 - Higher-Poly_Skyrim-2054.zip (D8F0854C) (Installed)
++ 129 - Hi-res_Pelts_0_2-3102-0-2.zip (57B61A1B) (Installed)
++ 130 - Ceramic_Style_Potions-2029-3-0.rar (E92A3C49) (Installed)
++ 131 - Ceramic_Style_Poisons-2029-3-0.rar (F12CC516) (Installed)
++ 132 - Leather_Strips-2877-0-9a.7z (49D5059B) (Installed)
133 - ==05 Misc Retex==
++ 134 - HQ_Workbench_1_1_2048px-3634.rar (985ECFEE) (Installed)
++ 135 - HD_Misc_v1-3595-1-0.zip (392A4D6A) (Installed)
++ 136 - Super_Realistic_Ore_Textures-3794-1.zip (21577EB6) (Installed)
++ 137 - Skyrim - Ingot texture pack v2.7z (C7F13EFA) (Installed)
++ 138 - Septim_HD_1_point_0-3018-1-0.zip (55167A76) (Installed)
++ 139 - Not Really HD Banners.7z (3187DFDE) (Installed)
++ 140 - Not Really HD Claws - 1024 Version.7z (076EB9A1) (Installed)
++ 141 - Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile - Wrecked.zip (59F16CF4) (Installed)
++ 142 - Not Really HD Stone of Barenziahv3-2878-0-9a.7z (1905920C) (Installed)
++ 143 - DeadlySpellImpacts_High_v1_5-2947-1-5.7z (2D3C510B) (Installed)
++ 144 - Realistic Smoke and Embers v1.3.7z (9A76FBDF) (Installed)
++ 145 - Intricate Spider Webs_v1_0-2532.7z (FE407C90) (Installed)
++ 146 - Smooth_Dragon_Runes-2580.7z (6F4287C1) (Installed)
++ 147 - Enhanced Blood Textures.rar (FC3C48BA) (Installed)
++ 148 - Ruins_Pot_Retexture_2048_-_Darker_with_mipmaps-3453-1-2.zip (20BFE8F9) (Installed)
++ 149 - Subliminal_Traps-2653-1.7z (7175A922) (Installed)
++ 150 - HD_High_Resolution_Map_-_4X_version-3721-1-0.zip (A02BE226) (Installed)
++ 151 - soul_gems_V2-3510-2.rar (75BF07D8) (Installed)
++ 152 - HQ_Grindstone-3506.rar (606A43D9) (Installed)
++ 153 - HD_Baskets_Fixed-2782-1-1.7z (370FDDF8) (Installed)
154 - ==06 Interface Tweaks==
++ 155 - SkyUI-2-BCF-.7z (B956B321) (Installed)
++ 156 - Immersive HUD 0.2b.7z (C3F26DB6) (Installed)
++ 157 - Container Categorization-1.3.7.0.zip (D9B48A61) (Installed)
++ 158 - CategorizedFavoritesMenu_v0_1_7-4862-0-1-7.zip (B3DCFFA5) (Installed)
++ 159 - Skyrim_Improved_menu-5729.7z (9AE3386A) (Installed)
++ 160 - Main_Menu_Fog_Remover-3417.7z (B74D2118) (Installed)
++ 161 - main_menu_randomizer_complete_UPDATED_VERSION-3708.rar (01D0AACD) (Installed)
++ 162 - Blurry_Screen_Blood-60.rar (8CCD8D96) (Installed)
++ 163 - Magic_Cards_Font-95-2-0.rar (60BE9741) (Installed)
++ 164 - LockpickingUI Retex-anti-leather_version-2845-1-1.rar (B00C12AA) (Installed)
++ 165 - Time_on_loading_v5-98.zip (BB548BF4) (Installed)
++ 166 - A_Quality_World_Map_-_All_Roads_v7-4929-7-0.zip (4197FA84) (Installed)
167 - ==Music and Sounds==
++ 168 - Epic_Enhanced_Skyrim_Soundtrack_v2.5.7z (09C9F118) (Installed)
++ 169 - Smooth_draw_and_Sheathe_sfx-1117-1-0.zip (438A8635) (Installed)
++ 170 - Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder_V5-1702.7z (ED016AA8) (Installed)
++ 171 - Ambient_Seagulls-1306-1.rar (8E61374F) (Installed)
++ 172 - Sounds_of_Nature_Fire_1_0-4278.rar (62A7DDEB) (Installed)
++ 173 - Sounds_of_Nature_Water_1_1-4226.rar (D135B86F) (Installed)
++ 174 - RealisticWeaponsSwings-3698-1.rar (A4D49341) (Installed)
++ 175 - Activate_Noise_Removal-210-1-0.zip (8C773CA0) (Installed)
++ 176 - Reduced_Distance_NPC_Greetings-746-1-0.zip (A5732F52) (Installed)
++ 177 - Improved_Combat_Sounds_v1_1-5289-1-1.zip (1D024A31) (Installed)
++ 178 - Catacomb_Ambience_Loop-4636.7z (B021367B) (Installed)
179 - ==Crafting==
++ 183 - Tytanis_-_The_Ultimate_Mod_v052_ENGLISH-1601-0-52.7z (A4BB8F50) (Installed)
184 - ==07 Gameplay Tweaks==
++ 185 - Catwalk_-_Normal-5053-1-0.rar (F52F4BD6) (Installed)
++ 186 - Pickaxe_Weight_Reduction_quarter-818.zip (078FDFC3) (Installed)
++ 187 - Dragonbone_Weight_Reduction_x10-798.zip (4943E2D0) (Installed)
++ 188 - Killable_Children_-_1_01-774.zip (07E5F914) (Installed)
++ 189 - Killable_Children_-_Quest_Protected-774-1-00.zip (6956AF7B) (Installed)
++ 190 - Rich_Merchants-769.zip (E9C519B5) (Installed)
++ 191 - noFastTravel_v1-1-2075.zip (B4708A16) (Installed)
++ 192 - Grab_Moveable_Statics_-_English-3562.7z (6F49FCA9) (Installed)
++ 193 - Lockpick_Pro_v3-219-3.zip (F802B2F0) (Installed)
++ 194 - Cowardly_horses_v3-1522.7z (14EA03D8) (Installed)
++ 195 - Move_it_-_Less_Wait_Time-4020-1-01.zip (F4BECE63) (Installed)
196 - ==08 Combat Tweaks==
++ 197 - Deadly_Traps_and_Sickly_Diseases-2905-1-2.rar (519B194F) (Installed)
++ 198 - Faster_Arrows_v1_01-1009-1-01.rar (72733B28) (Installed)
++ 199 - Balanced_Magic_v1_30-2275-1-30.zip (52151ACD) (Installed)
++ 200 - MidasSkyrim_006_Vendor-3413-0-06av.zip (7CFA3401) (Installed)
++ 201 - Deadly_Dragons-3829-2-4.zip (641A9531) (Installed)
++ 202 - Realistic_Force-601-1-5.rar (27C580EC) (Installed)
++ 203 - Realistic_Running_Speed-1931-1-2-2.zip (2AD19307) (Installed)
++ 204 - Death Cam (30 Seconds).7z (44E44A40) (Installed)
++ 205 - Casting_animation_fix_UPDATED-580.rar (13F701AC) (Installed)
++ 206 - Dual Wielding Animations v1.0.zip (A2A444CD) (Installed)
++ 207 - NoAutoAim-3460-1-0.rar (66CF8F6A) (Installed)
209 - ==Unsorted==
216 - ==Last==
[/xml][/spoiler]




















More pics here in my album.


http://imgur.com/TxggP


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> To much saturation? ;l


To me, it's a tad over cooked. But some like that kinda look!


----------



## Milamber

Apologies for the amount of pics, I have finished my ENB and InjfX mod and will upload tomorrow, note this has no SSAO since with SSAO the water is completely transparent and it nails performance for me with 3d gaming, so I am using the video control panel ambient occlusion instead!


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Apologies for the amount of pics, I have finished my ENB and InjfX mod and will upload tomorrow, note this has no SSAO since with SSAO the water is completely transparent and it nails performance for me with 3d gaming, so I am using the video control panel ambient occlusion instead!


Looks great, can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I look forward to trying it as well. I'm still working on mine. I wish I knew what I was doing though.


----------



## b0ng0

Anyone know why the FXAA Post-Process Injector has been removed on the Nexus?


----------



## Lifeshield

No idea but you can grab it, along with my profile, here.

FXAA Injector + Profile.zip 378k .zip file


----------



## BradleyW

Milamber, i want your settings


----------



## modinn

Nice pics Milamber can't wait to try the config. I think it still maintains that original feel without overdoing the saturation. I really like pics 1 and 7. Question, are you using FXAA for your AA, or a combination with another?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just some armor pics. I don't think these qualify as awesome but since we're all here... I'm not happy with my settings and that's because I don't have a clue what I'm doing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's it for now, I promise.


----------



## Demented

I dunno, my personal opinion on that armor is it all looks too techy.


----------



## Maian

I downloaded both of those sets as well (Dwarven and Elven). Good thing I saw your pics though, or else I wouldn't have realized he updated the shield and Sword and Arrow! Finally! I can stop using this crappy Elven bow recolor that's a purplish gray color (gold didn't match Mystic).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I dunno, my personal opinion on that armor is it all looks too techy.


I certainly won't disagree, they aren't really lore friendly, but they are well done and I'm at the point where I'm bored of vanilla armor. Even the HD versions of vanilla are boring now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I downloaded both of those sets as well (Dwarven and Elven). Good thing I saw your pics though, or else I wouldn't have realized he updated the shield and Sword and Arrow! Finally! I can stop using this crappy Elven bow recolor that's a purplish gray color (gold didn't match Mystic).


Here's what it looks like drawn. Pretty cool.


----------



## _02

They really should have made the arm models more detailed for first person view.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> They really should have made the arm models more detailed for first person view.


You're referring to vanilla right? Vanilla is a muddy mess compared to what you see above.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> They really should have made the arm models more detailed for first person view.


Alot of body mods have reskinned first person view and models. It's just a matter of matching them up so they fit right.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> pretty sure its 1 of 2 places... blackrock (the underground dwarf city just before you get the elder scroll in the main questline) or the dwarven ruins in the peryite quest, pretty cool place if you dont mind bile and people attacking you with op - low cooldown - no mana cost - pwnage - vomit stuffs


I assume you ran into some of those nasty bugs? XD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Just made my new character.
> and quickly taken screenshots with her.
> *BTW Better females by Bella is pure POS*


What do you recommend for faces then? I find myself displeased with Bella's eyelashes.


----------



## gionight

OC'ing Noob>>>
Coverwomen but install only face texture and normal maps + Better -- Eyes, Lips by Xenius . and you need to have a good taste which is very rare thing in threads dedicated to Skyrim, including this topic.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> OC'ing Noob>>>
> Coverwomen but install only face texture and normal maps + Better -- Eyes, Lips by Xenius . and good taste which is very rare thing in threads dedicated to Skyrim, including this topic.


Taste is subjective my friend







But that is the combination I am using too on my setup.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Just some armor pics. I don't think these qualify as awesome but since we're all here... I'm not happy with my settings and that's because I don't have a clue what I'm doing.


Skewed, this armour pleases my eyes. I particularly like the blue over the stock.









Did you change it yourself or is this a skin mod? If so, can you pls advise which one you used?

Thanks


----------



## sonicwonic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I liked them all. Lol.


----------



## Milamber

Make sure you change the resolution in the skyrimprefs.ini to that of your screen.
Quote:


> iSize H=1080
> iSize W=1920


* I have removed uGridsToLoad from the skyrim.ini

*Two config files to choose from that are attached to this post*

High Detail
Optimised
Mods used:



Alternative Mountains 2K_1K by Yuril is not in the mod list, I installed this sucker manually... the rocks are darker and don't shine like a 20 cent piece in the sun and have much better bump maps in my opinion.

If the edges of objects are to jagged then just increase the skyrim_config.exe and adjust it, here:



Milamber ENB & FFXA Injector Config 280k .zip file


----------



## Archngamin

Random pics taken when testing out some mods...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Make sure you change the resolution in the skyrimprefs.ini to that of your screen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> iSize H=1080
> iSize W=1920
> 
> 
> 
> * I have removed uGridsToLoad from the skyrim.ini
> *Two config files to choose from that are attached to this post*
> 
> High Detail
> Optimised
Click to expand...

How do you find the epic combat soundtrack?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> How do you find the epic combat soundtrack?


It was removed from Nexus and it's my best mod! The music has been re-sampled using higher bit rate from the "Pre-order the four-disc Skyrim soundtrack", it is so good that I converted it from xwm to Mp3 for my own listening!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> you need to have a good taste which is very rare thing in threads dedicated to Skyrim, including this topic.


Don't knock others just because they don't see things the same way as you may. There's an old saying. One mans poison is another mans medicine.

If everyone had the same taste then this would be a very dull planet. No individuality, no flair, no creativity. No desire to get the best out of what people have got.

There's being someone who can do awesome stuff while being helpful, kind, and a generally nice person, and there's being someone who can do awesome stuff and be helpful, while being a dick. You're slowly starting to border on the latter. There's really just no need for these type of comments aimed at other users in this thread.

If you have nothing nice to say then say nothing.

Be constructive, not destructive.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *It was removed from Nexus* and it's my best mod! The music has been re-sampled using higher bit rate from the "Pre-order the four-disc Skyrim soundtrack", it is so good that I converted it from xwm to Mp3 for my own listening!


Ahhh... that suxs. I find that a good sound track adds a great deal to a game.

With regards to your FXAA settings, I note you also have the enb settings enclosed in your zip file.

Since Ive just started using the FXAA injector, can i transfer those over to my FXAA folder as is, or do i need to take the enb files out.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> There's being someone who can do awesome stuff while being helpful, kind, and a generally nice person, and there's being someone who can do awesome stuff and be helpful, while being a dick. You're slowly starting to border on the latter. There's really just no need for these type of comments aimed at other users in this thread.
> 
> If you have nothing nice to say then say nothing.


+REP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ahhh... that suxs. I find that a good sound track adds a great deal to a game.
> With regards to your FXAA settings, I note you also have the enb settings enclosed in your zip file.
> Since Ive just started using the FXAA injector, can i transfer those over to my FXAA folder as is, or do i need to take the enb files out.


Just throw the whole lot from the zip into the Skyrim folder, it uses ENB and FXAA.

So basically move all these into Skyrim folder...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ahhh... that suxs. I find that a good sound track adds a great deal to a game.
> With regards to your FXAA settings, I note you also have the enb settings enclosed in your zip file.
> Since Ive just started using the FXAA injector, can i transfer those over to my FXAA folder as is, or do i need to take the enb files out.


Take your previous FXAA stuff out to avoid any conflicts. Just to be on the safe side.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Milamber ENB & FFXA Injector Config 280k .zip file


Thanks, I'll give this a whirl tomorrow when SWTOR is down for maintenance.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> +REP
> Just throw the whole lot from the zip into the Skyrim folder, it uses ENB and FXAA.
> So basically move all these into Skyrim folder...


Thanks again. Your a very patient soul









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Take your previous FXAA stuff out to avoid any conflicts. Just to be on the safe side.


gotcha









Ill be sure to keep your settings, I quiet like them.

Also, you certainly have a way with words


----------



## Darkpriest667

It seems like my skyrim is very dark even with my brightness all the way up.... Can anyone point me to the place in the INI file where I can DISABLE HD bloom since the idiots didnt put it in the options? I disabled FXAA and that helped a lot..

In some caves its pitch black and I cannot see anything until I get near a light source... I can screen shot sometime this weekend and show you what Im talking about but I believe HD bloom is the culprit


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ahhh... that suxs. I find that a good sound track adds a great deal to a game.
> With regards to your FXAA settings, I note you also have the enb settings enclosed in your zip file.
> Since Ive just started using the FXAA injector, can i transfer those over to my FXAA folder as is, or do i need to take the enb files out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> It seems like my skyrim is very dark even with my brightness all the way up.... Can anyone point me to the place in the INI file where I can DISABLE HD bloom since the idiots didnt put it in the options? I disabled FXAA and that helped a lot..
> In some caves its pitch black and I cannot see anything until I get near a light source... I can screen shot sometime this weekend and show you what Im talking about but I believe HD bloom is the culprit


*Adjust your gamma and saturation*
Go to the "injFX_Shaders" folder ( in your Root Skyrim Folder ) and open the "injFxaaSettings.h" file

Code:



Code:


#define Gamma 1.10 ------------------> Higher this value = more dark ( example 1.15 )
#define Saturation 0.35 -------------> Less this value = less saturation ( example 0.25 )


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *Adjust your gamma and saturation*
> Go to the "injFX_Shaders" folder ( in your Root Skyrim Folder ) and open the "injFxaaSettings.h" file
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #define Gamma 1.10 ------------------> Higher this value = more dark ( example 1.15 )
> #define Saturation 0.35 -------------> Less this value = less saturation ( example 0.25 )


Wouldn't he be better off adjusting these ENB settings?

AmbientLightingIntensityDay=
AmbientLightingIntensityNight=
AmbientLightingCurveDay=
AmbientLightingCurveNight=


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Skewed, this armour pleases my eyes. I particularly like the blue over the stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change it yourself or is this a skin mod? If so, can you pls advise which one you used?
> Thanks


Not my work, at all. Found here. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4818


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Not my work, at all. Found here. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4818


Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wouldn't he be better off adjusting these ENB settings?
> AmbientLightingIntensityDay=
> AmbientLightingIntensityNight=
> AmbientLightingCurveDay=
> AmbientLightingCurveNight=


Yup, if he us using ENB. I wasn't sure what shader mod he had installed.


----------



## Maian

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Milamber ENB & FFXA Injector Config 280k .zip file


Ok I gave this a whirl and if I'm honest I didn't find it to be quite there yet (at least not for me anyway).

I hope you take this as constructive criticism and bare in mine this is only my opinion, others tastes may vary naturally. 

What I did like was the colours. You kept it more vanilla while trying to bring the colour out some more. For the most part it wasn't over done. Night time colours were fairly good too. Not overly vibrant that it made stuff stick out too much. Performance was fairly good too, though not as good as FXAA (though this can be forgiven because ENB doesn't like AMD).

What I didn't like was the effect had on distant objects, like mountain ranges etc. In some lighting scenarios it made them look like cardboard cutouts rather than part of the landscape, it seemed like there was this layer of grey over them, like fog, but only on the mountains themselves. I found night time to be too bright funnily enough so perhaps drop the level of darkness down just a touch. I also felt that the night sky level of detail could have been empthasised on a little more. Lastly, though this part is entirely subjective, a touch of sharpness to bring out some more detail would have been nice too (though don't over do it like I do).

It was definitely a good start and a good effort, and I hope you take this on board as you make some further tweaks.


----------



## Milamber

Thanks mate, I appreciate the info... thats the sort of comments I need to make it better


----------



## Slightly skewed

I tried it last night as well and ended up making a few changes. Performance was good. I liked the wheat sepia as well. One thing that I'm trying to do is make the dungeons and night darker and I've already have both Ambient night light settings set to 0.0 and it's still too bright for me. Maybe you have some suggestions? I kept my ugrids at 7 so that helped with object draw in but it's was still pretty noticeable if you had a good view distance. I'll post up a few pics later. Also FOV. At 90 it distorts the world, like looking through a curved lens. Curved. Lens.


----------



## sterik01

Any screenshots of game with his settings? I want tovtry it when I get home.


----------



## effective

I have some nice pics that i took!









Hope you like them!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Here are a few from Milamembers enb settings. I changed a few things, and I'm still not fully content with it, but this is where it stands. Keep in mind FRAPS is horrible at retaining any kind of quality and blurs everything.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Make sure you change the resolution in the skyrimprefs.ini to that of your screen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> iSize H=1080
> iSize W=1920
> 
> 
> 
> * I have removed uGridsToLoad from the skyrim.ini
> *Two config files to choose from that are attached to this post*
> 
> High Detail
> Optimised
> Mods used:
> 
> Alternative Mountains 2K_1K by Yuril is not in the mod list, I installed this sucker manually... the rocks are darker and don't shine like a 20 cent piece in the sun and have much better bump maps in my opinion.
> If the edges of objects are to jagged then just increase the skyrim_config.exe and adjust it, here:
> 
> 
> Milamber ENB & FFXA Injector Config 280k .zip file
Click to expand...

What is the difference between high detail and optimised?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Here are a few from Milamembers enb settings. I changed a few things, and I'm still not fully content with it, but this is where it stands. Keep in mind FRAPS is horrible at retaining any kind of quality and blurs everything.


I may try his settings, the lighting is what im really liking.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Here are a few from Milamembers enb settings. I changed a few things, and I'm still not fully content with it, but this is where it stands. Keep in mind FRAPS is horrible at retaining any kind of quality and blurs everything.


NICE. Colors are RICH without being over-saturated. What kind of perf are you getting? I'm tired of trying Enb profiles and getting 30fps outside. This poorly unoptimized mess of a game should run like a top on my hardware and it gets frustrating tweaking the game more than playing it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Guys could we not quote pictures please? Or in the very least minimize it to one?

It's a lot to scroll through.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> NICE. Colors are RICH without being over-saturated. What kind of perf are you getting? I'm tired of trying Enb profiles and getting 30fps outside. This poorly unoptimized mess of a game should run like a top on my hardware and it gets frustrating tweaking the game more than playing it.


I changed his lighting settings a fair amount but his are a definitely solid foundation to start tweaking from. I made a small increase in saturation as well. Performance outside with ENB SSAO is still poor. Without it, 40+FPS, or with nvidia AO, 40FPS in just about every area outside. A little less in the more demanding areas like around the Whiterun tree.

I still want to make the dungeons and night time darker. I know they look dark enough in the pics, but they aren't. I'm also not happy with the fire.


----------



## Milamber

SUPER dark night, Ultra sharp!

Milamber ENB & FFXA Injector (Super Dark/Ultra Sharp) Config 275k .zip file


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> SUPER dark night, Ultra sharp!
> 
> Milamber ENB & FFXA Injector (Super Dark/Ultra Sharp) Config 275k .zip file


Thanks.







Now I have to start all over.







When you adjust settings, what file(s) are you making those adjustments in? The enb comes with bloom, effect. effectprepass etc. I have no idea how to open or adjust those. I can only work from the enbseries.ini file.

P.S. I'm not a fan of the oversharpening.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you adjust settings, what file(s) are you making those adjustments in? The enb comes with bloom, effect. effectprepass etc. I have no idea how to open or adjust those. I can only work from the enbseries.ini file.


Just added pics for you, the first pic was taken at 4pm - so its already a lot darker.

Darker Night: enbseries.ini
Ultra Sharp: injFxaaSettings.h


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just added pics for you, the first pic was taken at 4pm - so its already a lot darker.
> Darker Night: enbseries.ini
> Ultra Sharp: injFxaaSettings.h


Hello i just tried your settings but sadly my GTX 580 SLI can't keep up. Plus the lines are extremely bad.


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's 4PM? I think you may have gone too far the other way.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello i just tried your settings but sadly my GTX 580 SLI can't keep up. Plus the lines are extremely bad.


Lines?

It works fine on my rig.. what settings are you using in your skyrim prefs? Use this...... tell me if its still bad...

High Settings 4k .zip file


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello i just tried your settings but sadly my GTX 580 SLI can't keep up. Plus the lines are extremely bad.


If you use his skyrimprefs.ini, skyrim.ini files, it will run better. there are some sacrifices to be made though.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's 4PM? I think you may have gone too far the other way.


Yeah, but it's raining and heavy cloud... you wanted dark right!?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah, but it's raining and heavy cloud... you wanted dark right!?


I was happy with the daytime settings, just the night settings needed to be adjusted. And dark*ER*, not goth mode.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah, but it's raining and heavy cloud... you wanted dark right!?


In trying to please everyone, you end up pleasing no one!









Thanks for all the work you're doing for this sloppy POS! Actually making it bearable.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I was happy with the daytime settings, just the night settings needed to be adjusted. And dark*ER*, not goth mode.


Daytime....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Daytime....
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/703365/width/600/height/338/flags/


It looks like the only setting that needed changing was DirectLightingIntensityNight=. Might have been easier just saying that. Thanks again!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It looks like the only setting that needed changing was DirectLightingIntensityNight=. Might have been easier just saying that. Thanks again!


Why would I want to do that?









Anyway, I'm over ENB... going to see if I can get similar with FXAA on its own.


----------



## Drybones5

nothing to see here


----------



## Milamber




----------



## gceclifton

I'm liking that last one! Just need my GTX570 to hurry the hell up! Aria have had it for way too long now! (Sent back on RMA Thursday eve - replacement arranged yesterday)


----------



## Milamber

Thanks... this is only FXAA though, no ENB and fps for me is around 75 with max detail, shadows, lighting 4AA, plus FXAA and 16AF, .


----------



## gceclifton

Nice







Having been playing with only the iGPU on my 2600K, I have been rather limited in what I can do with the game. I've found that texture details can be as high as you like without hitting performance too much but other than that, it's a little bit rubbish. I have no idea what ENB is... Looking forward to having a play with it all (was in the middle of enabling all the mods I had assembled for when my 570 got put in (xmas) when my PC BSOD'd and the card died. Not played the game since for the effort of removing everything once more!)


----------



## Maian

Surprise!


----------



## evensen007

Side note: Does anyone know why 75% of my screenshots I take with the insert key for ENB come out as full black screens with nothing in them?


----------



## Slow*Jim

Anyone know why FXAA post process injector has been hidden for a couple of days? http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131


----------



## [email protected]

SOPA strike maybe?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Nice pics guys. Hey Milamember are those Yuril's rocks? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5223 I know you have the kurplunk mod there as well. I'm looking to change my rocks.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice pics guys. Hey Milamember are those Yuril's rocks? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5223 I know you have the kurplunk mod there as well. I'm looking to change my rocks.


Sure are No, they are Alternative Mountains 2K_1K by Yuril

Just been playing with colour palettes


----------



## modinn

Nice pics Milamber. I'm really starting to like your choice of lighting over tapiok's settings, especially in the first picture.

Question about your tree trunks, have you seen this mod? I'm using the 2048x512 version and I think it makes the bark look a lot better than Vurt's. What do you think? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3812

Pics using Vurts+Lush trees+Lush grass+Thinner grass+TreesHD.





Note: the 4096 version looks better but I don't wanna sacrifice VRAM for clarity of the texture from 6 inches away. I'm not a tree hugger, I'm a dragonslayer


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's the bark I've been using for awhile now. And I too think it looks better then Vurt's.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Nice pics Milamber. I'm really starting to like your choice of lighting over tapiok's settings, especially in the first picture.
> Question about your tree trunks, have you seen this mod? I'm using the 2048x512 version and I think it makes the bark look a lot better than Vurt's. What do you think? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3812
> Pics using Vurts+Lush trees+Lush grass+Thinner grass+TreesHD.
> 
> Note: the 4096 version looks better but I don't wanna sacrifice VRAM for clarity of the texture from 6 inches away. I'm not a tree hugger, I'm a dragonslayer


+REP!

Never seen this before but i'm liking it... I have decided not to go over 2048 textures for Skyrim and my VRAM is healthy because of it! I just got the TexturesHD_only_high because I have Vurts already, I think thats right?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> +REP!
> Never seen this before but i'm liking it... I have decided not to go over 2048 textures for Skyrim and my VRAM is healthy because of it! I just got the TexturesHD_only_high because I have Vurts already, I think thats right?


You're right. The TreesHD version comes with 3 extra meshes for pine trees. I'm using them just so the new bark would fit more naturally but the TexturesHD_only_high works just fine too.


----------



## Milamber

Using that tree mod, it looks much better! Also darkened the mountains in the background during evenings... so it appears less cardboard looking!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Using that tree mod, it looks much better! Also darkened the mountains in the background during evenings... so it appears less cardboard looking!


Excellent! By the way, are the above pics on this page using FXAA or ENB? I saw where you mentioned about switching to FXAA but these new pics still look like ENB to me. If you're using FXAA however, I may have to jump ship from SES to your settings as they look on par to ENB. The only reason I see ENB apart from FXAA is the Day/Night mode settings and SSAO. But if you can manage to find a really healthy balance for the lighting settings in FXAA, I'm all for the performance increase


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Excellent! By the way, are the above pics on this page using FXAA or ENB? I saw where you mentioned about switching to FXAA but these new pics still look like ENB to me. If you're using FXAA however, I may have to jump ship from SES to your settings as they look on par to ENB. The only reason I see ENB apart from FXAA is the Day/Night mode settings and SSAO. But if you can manage to find a really healthy balance for the lighting settings in FXAA, I'm all for the performance increase


All FXAA and fps is really good too, just had a dragon fight in Riverwood!

Here are some more pics:


----------



## wanako

Here's some more, good people of OCN. I use the term "good" loosely.







j/k









I'm actually quite proud of this shot:







I really think I've achieved graphical equilibrium with this game and my hardware. I get damn decent graphics + mods and high FPS nearly everywhere.


----------



## Milamber

What face mod and eyes is that wanako?


----------



## Chobbit

Thanks to everyone in this thread who's helping to make Skyrim look awsome, Gionight's ENB settings are fantastic although I want to make some adjustments myself but dont know how exactly. I have extremely bright contrasting monitors and with most games I have to turn the game brightness down as much as it will let me in the options, so I want to be able to do two things:

1. Set the contrast higher

2. Make the outside lighting alot darker (day or night) but keep the indoor lighting the same (as indoor lighting is perfect







)

Using ENB settings, 8xaa, 16xAF, and 4x Super Sampling @ 6010x10800 brings my frames down to mid 20's sometimes even with SkyBoost lol


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this thread who's helping to make Skyrim look awsome, Gionight's ENB settings are fantastic although I want to make some adjustments myself but dont know how exactly. I have extremely bright contrasting monitors and with most games I have to turn the game brightness down as much as it will let me in the options, so I want to be able to do two things:
> 1. Set the contrast higher
> 2. Make the outside lighting alot darker (day or night) but keep the indoor lighting the same (as indoor lighting is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Using ENB settings, 8xaa, 16xAF, and 4x Super Sampling @ 6010x10800 brings my frames down to mid 20's sometimes even with SkyBoost lol


I envy those 3GB cards.... I'm hanging out for next gen so my 3D plays better with higher texture RAM!


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I envy those 3GB cards.... I'm hanging out for next gen so my 3D plays better with higher texture RAM!


Luckily I'd been hanging around the surround gaming thread long enough to know if I was going to get 580's it was worth saving that little bit more for the extra VRAM as you so need it, (I saw 2.8mb of VRAM usage yesterday with ENB's mod).

Although its still a surprise how certain situations can bring them too their knees with max details and lots of AA enabled, although it's actually easy too see why in surround gaming, as at 1920x1080 your GPU's are rendering 2073600 pixels every frame, at 2560x1600 their rendering 4096000 pixels and at 5760x1080 their rendering 6220800pixels every frame, thats alot for anything to render however many times a second it can manage.

Yeah I would definitely say wait out at least for the next nvidia instalments if you plan on gaming 3D maybe even 3D surround


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Yeah I would definitely say wait out at least for the next nvidia instalments if you plan on gaming 3D maybe even 3D surround


I already game in 3D, and most games are fine apart of this and Bf3! Don't you wish sometimes that people that love games lie Skyrim could see how it is in 3D... it's just so good!


----------



## gceclifton

*jelous*

Edit: Does 3D work better with games than it does with films atm? If it does, I would probably be tempted eventually but if not... I think I'll wait...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> *jelous*
> Edit: Does 3D work better with games than it does with films atm? If it does, I would probably be tempted eventually but if not... I think I'll wait...


It's better IMO... and to be honest i dont know how I gamed for so long without it! It's so immersive and everything is 1000x better in clarity and quality. When i take pics for Skyrim they look amazing in 3D but when i post them here the same pics look no were near as good.


----------



## gceclifton

I'm going to ignore that post... I don't have the money to be swayed right now! Once I'm back at work and recovered from the abysmal £70 a week SSP (Statutory Sick Pay - Had an L4/L5 discectomy and decompression + complications) I may just consider it but not yet!


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I already game in 3D, and most games are fine apart of this and Bf3! Don't you wish sometimes that people that love games lie Skyrim could see how it is in 3D... it's just so good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> It's better IMO... and to be honest i dont know how I gamed for so long without it! It's so immersive and everything is 1000x better in clarity and quality. When i take pics for Skyrim they look amazing in 3D but when i post them here the same pics look no were near as good.


Yeah 3D is fantastic if you can get it too run right, I might even be tempted to give up surround for a 2560x1600 3d setup


----------



## Lifeshield

Played a little with FXAA settings via the FXAA ini. Still trying to stay true to keeping the vanilla feel for those that prefer the purer colour pallette. Just trying to bring out detail and shadows better.

These are best viewed full size to see the detail differences (click on the image to enlarge it). Ini is Ultra with shadows on high, extended grass and tree distance and extra shadows detail on grass and trees..

*Vanilla*



*FXAA*



*Vanilla*



*FXAA*



*Vanilla*



*FXAA*



In general days are darker, but not overly dark. They give you that gritty lit feel, to me it gives me that more medieval feel, like an ancient wartorn England, lol. Nights are dark but you can see in front of your own face. A torch is encouraged but not a neccessity.

I just need to fix the outline around the mountains in the distance, and drop the sharpening down just a little touch, then it's ready as far as I'm concerned. When it's done I'll load up Ugrids and take some good, proper, screenshots.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I envy those 3GB cards.... I'm hanging out for next gen so my 3D plays better with higher texture RAM!


Hey you! Any idea why most of my fires are brighter than a supernova? I already tried adjusting the following, and they have no affect on it.

[FIRE]
IntensityNight=
CurveNight=


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Here are a few from Milamembers enb settings. I changed a few things, and I'm still not fully content with it, but this is where it stands. Keep in mind FRAPS is horrible at retaining any kind of quality and blurs everything.


Nice !!!


----------



## modinn

3 GB of VRAM . Who wants that when you can get 6 GB of VRAM







(hint I do very,very badly)

http://www.eteknix.com/news/sapphire-to-debut-hd-7970-with-1335mhz-core-clock/


----------



## Chobbit

12GB would be better







, Its aimed at running 6 screens but you couldn't play any FPS's on 6 screens could you? although I'm sure skyrim would look awsome on 6x 2560x1600 with 4 of these cards lol

that would be 7680x3200







wow


----------



## GFreak45

that would be like AMC theaters status


----------



## BradleyW

Glitch!

Screenshot87306.png 4064k .png file


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Glitch!
> 
> Screenshot87306.png 4064k .png file


LMAO!!!


----------



## BradleyW

This is exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Nice !!!


can we stop quoting the frackin pictures? it just takes a click a drag and a single backspace button to delete them but if you dont it results in frustrated peoplez


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> can we stop quoting the frackin pictures? it just takes a click a drag and a single backspace button to delete them but if you dont it results in frustrated peoplez


i like when some are quoted because it shows what the person is referring to or if I missed something they halp me get caught up. Not all of us can live on the forums


----------



## GFreak45

i mean like when someone quotes 5 pics with a huge resolution all in a giant row, its cool if you are posting your own, but if you could, its better not to spam with the SAME thing that was already posted


----------



## Slightly skewed

Aren't the pics auto resized now? Have I been posting huge pics? I'll break them up into multiple posts from now on if I post more than 2. Sorry about that.


----------



## GFreak45

they are large on my screen, but im not worried when you just *post* them, but i get irritated when multiple people *quote* a ton of large pics in one post and it winds up doubling the scrolldown time to see the posts iv missed, know what i mean?

i think 2 should be the max quote ammount unless its a huge post anyway


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What face mod and eyes is that wanako?


Milamber, Sorry I didn't answer sooner, bro. Just came back to see this thread.

I use the "Cover..." series by mrLenski. In the images you see Coverwoman 2.0 and Covereyes. Hope that helps!


----------



## Milamber

Cheers


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> they are large on my screen, but im not worried when you just *post* them, but i get irritated when multiple people *quote* a ton of large pics in one post and it winds up doubling the scrolldown time to see the posts iv missed, know what i mean?
> i think 2 should be the max quote ammount unless its a huge post anyway


It's a peeve of mine as well when the pics are large. Everyones pics are small on my screen and load quickly so I didn't realize that this wasn't the same for everyone. I've been to many forums where quoted media is auto reverted back into a url. That seems to be the best way to handle it as most people are lazy, inconsiderate and ignorant when it comes to forum etiquette.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's a peeve of mine as well when the pics are large. Everyones pics are small on my screen and load quickly so I didn't realize that this wasn't the same for everyone. I've been to many forums where quoted media is auto reverted back into a url. That seems to be the best way to handle it as most people are lazy, inconsiderate and ignorant when it comes to forum etiquette.


Same, all pics are small for me as well...

How come they are bigger for everyone else? I assumed they were resized?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

sounds like someone is running on that 56k and having issues with load time and its not able to resize the images to the browser


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's a peeve of mine as well when the pics are large. Everyones pics are small on my screen and load quickly so I didn't realize that this wasn't the same for everyone. I've been to many forums where quoted media is auto reverted back into a url. That seems to be the best way to handle it as most people are lazy, inconsiderate and ignorant when it comes to forum etiquette.


I'm not trying to increase the tension but just help. There is also that nice little button next to the quoted person's name in the Quoted text that takes you *RIGHT* to where the post is being quoted from. Therefore if you were out of the loop on that post, one must simply control+click that button and voilà!

So all the replier has to do is hit the Quote botton, delete the pics/unwanted text, and add a "-snip-" or something similar to mention that you shortened the quote. And then post away. Simple as that. It's no one person's fault, we've all probably done it at one point or another. But simple reminders of how to use these not-well-used but immensely helpful tools implemented in the forums will get people back on the right track. That's all people need, a friendly suggestion/reminder.


----------



## Lifeshield

For me some are large some are small.

Either way though it's general good practice to not quote images. If there's something in particular then fine but if it's just a general thumbs up it's not really neccessary guys.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Is that pure FXAA? I went back to it and I'm much happier.


----------



## GFreak45

these computers are pretty bad, work computers, terribad resolution and processors lol
that could be a big issue :/


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is that pure FXAA? I went back to it and I'm much happier.


Yes. I went back to it also and started messing with the files. Happy with the results so far.. Been adding a few new mods aswell. I posted some comparison shots of my new settings earlier in the thread highlighting the detail increase it gives over vanilla. Can find them *here*.

Now i just want a retextured quiver that will go with the arrow length mod. Might have a go at it myself over the weekend.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes. I went back to it also and started messing with the files. Happy with the results so far.. Been adding a few new mods aswell. I posted some comparison shots of my new settings earlier in the thread highlighting the detail increase it gives over vanilla. Can find them *here*.
> 
> Now i just want a retextured quiver that will go with the arrow length mod. Might have a go at it myself over the weekend.


Which quiver mod do you suggest from here


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Which quiver mod do you suggest from here


Before I changed stuff around I was using simple quiver before. I liked the concept behind it. I personally haven't tried any of the others yet.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Before I changed stuff around I was using simple quiver before. I liked the concept behind it. I personally haven't tried any of the others yet.


I'm using Proper Length Arrows by MadCat221 with a sound mod called The Epic Sounds of Archery by John Kelly

I wonder if simple quiver will work combined with Proper Length Arrows?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm using Proper Length Arrows by MadCat221 with a sound mod called The Epic Sounds of Archery by John Kelly
> I wonder if simple quiver will work combined with Proper Length Arrows?


I'm using the same mods. Love the sound mod.

I think the files will clash because the arrow length mod increases the length of the quiver (unless I'm imagining it from placebo effect lol, I swear the quiver seems longer).

I'll give it a try and let you know.

*Edit:* Just checked, the mesh files replace the arrow length files (arrow.nif). The texture file on it's own won't do anything it just shows the original quiver textures.

So they won't work together.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm using the same mods. Love the sound mod.
> 
> I think the files will clash because the arrow length mod increases the length of the quiver (unless I'm imagining it from placebo effect lol, I swear the quiver seems longer).
> 
> I'll give it a try and let you know.


Looks like it doesnt work with the mod:



The mod creator also said he wont be doing it...


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah read my edit I already verified it for you.









So I'll have a go at making a texture for the new quiver (unless a more talented modder beats me to it). I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah read my edit I already verified it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll have a go at making a texture for the new quiver (unless a more talented modder beats me to it). I'll see how it goes.


Nice one! can you perhaps make two versions, a dirty quiver (weathered) and a clean one


----------



## BradleyW

What's the best way to increase the visuals of distant trees?
(currently using flora, 16x AF NVCP, Ugrid5)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the best way to increase the visuals of distant trees?
> (currently using flora, 16x AF NVCP, Ugrid5)




Draw distance sets the distance for detail


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

do videos count?

(not my content, but I thought all of the my little pony avatars would appreciate this one...)


----------



## croy




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*
> 
> do videos count?
> (not my content, but I thought all of the my little pony avatars would appreciate this one...)


Oh dear.... The downfall of Skyrim is caused by PONIES! Does it also change shout names to Ponyrend and Call Pony?


----------



## Maian




----------



## sterik01

took this one a couple hours ago. she's blown a couple guys across a room with these staffs.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> took this one a couple hours ago. she's blown a couple guys across a room with these staffs.


I have the same Blades armor retexture and it looks excellent.


----------



## Milamber

uGrids 9 with new FXAA.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> uGrids 9 with new FXAA.
> -snip-


Looking great with the UGrids increase! Keep it up, you almost have me switching over to FXAA


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Looking great with the UGrids increase! Keep it up, you almost have me switching over to FXAA


Well if you want performance and colour balance then do it!









Natural tones:


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Are you running a cloud mod Lifeshield? The sky in the last pic looks pretty spiffy


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Hey Milamber, First time poster in here, I tried your last settings that you posted, but since they are FXAA-ENB combined, is it possible for you to post just the FXAA version....ENB just doesn't look natural to me..I know you can cut off the ENB when you load, but I'd like to be able to open up straight from Steam instead of skseLoader...Great quality on your latest pics!

And have you noticed a performance hit froom ugrid 7 to ugrid 9 with FXAA? I want to up mine, but have been hesistant....


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Hey Milamber, First time poster in here, I tried your last settings that you posted, but since they are FXAA-ENB combined, is it possible for you to post just the FXAA version....ENB just doesn't look natural to me..I know you can cut off the ENB when you load, but I'd like to be able to open up straight from Steam instead of skseLoader...Great quality on your latest pics!
> And have you noticed a performance hit froom ugrid 7 to ugrid 9 with FXAA? I want to up mine, but have been hesistant....


Hey mate

I am now just using FXAA, ENB wasnt really my thing, performance was shocking with SSAO.

Here is an old config, just looked through 70 posts of mine to find the page with my FXAA attachment and I cant find it. I posted a few over the weeks.

ENB with FXAA

I will re-upload my new one soon.

I went from uGrids 7-5 and then to 9! I cant remember how 7 looked, but 9 is amazing!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Are you running a cloud mod Lifeshield? The sky in the last pic looks pretty spiffy


Nope. Was playing with Sepia settings and came up with a setting that didn't over do it. It managed to allow me to up saturation a touch while retaining vanilla pallette to basically make it all a little more vibrant but not too in your face or deviating colours too much (like purple skies for example).

I actually quite like it. I dropped sharpness down a touch to get rid of the annoying outline that you can sometimes get aswell. Overall I think I'm about done now. I'm not really sure what else there is to tweak seems I'm pretty happy with how it looks now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate
> I am now just using FXAA, ENB wasnt really my thing, performance was shocking with SSAO.
> Here is an old config, just looked through 70 posts of mine to find the page with my FXAA attachment and I cant find it. I posted a few over the weeks.
> ENB with FXAA
> I will re-upload my new one soon.
> I went from uGrids 7-5 and then to 9! I cant remember how 7 looked, but 9 is amazing!


Keep us posted on stability with ugrids set that high.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate
> I am now just using FXAA, ENB wasnt really my thing, performance was shocking with SSAO.
> Here is an old config, just looked through 70 posts of mine to find the page with my FXAA attachment and I cant find it. I posted a few over the weeks.
> ENB with FXAA
> I will re-upload my new one soon.
> I went from uGrids 7-5 and then to 9! I cant remember how 7 looked, but 9 is amazing!


Thanks Alot Man! I am at ugrid 5 now, I was at 7...thought I might get better performance if I dropped it down to 5, but it really did not make too much of a difference..Think I will jump to 9 and pray it doesn't hit me too hard...On 7 w/ FXAA I hovered between 50-60 with an occasional drop down to 45 every now and then.....But I will give 9 a shot...here are a couple screenshots I took with gionights settings w/ enb which raped my frames from a while back (ugrid 7) LOL..





Only thing that baffled me is how I did the blur on the last shot....I remember consoling TFC 1, tm and ~ out...Then I hit what I believe was LB and B on my controller and it blurred..I took the pic..but whenever I tried it again after that it just kept making my camera go straight down into the depths of skyrim on its own LOL...Someone help me out with how to properly to the blurred shots...I tried the "tab" method and it didn't work..


----------



## Lifeshield

On a Control Pad it's B while you have TFC 1 enabled through console.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Thank You Sir!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Keep us posted on stability with ugrids set that high.


Stability should be ok at uGrids9. I used to play with uGrids at 9 a fair bit. It's 11 and over that tends to cause issues normally. Might hit the framerate a bit though.

Hopefully the upcoming performance patch will make running uGrids more stable, we'll see.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Stability should be ok at uGrids9. I used to play with uGrids at 9 a fair bit. It's 11 and over that tends to cause issues normally. Might hit the framerate a bit though.
> 
> Hopefully the upcoming performance patch will make running uGrids more stable, we'll see.


This ^. I've been playing at UGrids 9 for about a month and a half now. As I noted on the Official Thread, I get maybe one or two CTDs a week on a bad week. UGrids 9 hits your framerate when you are either A) capping out your RAM, B) capping out your VRAM, or C) already capping out your GPU usage. Because ENB tends to make everyone's single card setups to go to 99% with ENB, of course the hit is gonna be big because you're adding more things to draw and ENB to post-process. But even without ENB the hit of UGrids will vary depending on the amount of RAM available to the game (e.g. >2.0 GB) and whether or not you are capping out on VRAM. The performance differences will differ from system to system. But one thing I have noticed that has improved my personal performance when getting UGrids to 9 and for a few days 11, is that you need to turn down the Fade Out sliders for the different objects in the world. UGrids gives you amazing detail in the landscape of the grid, but in my testing it also starts to add more distant objects, actors/creatures, and the like. Do yourself a favor and turn down the slider a bit to reduce the load on your game. No use in the GPU drawing a dropped sword a hundred feet away from you and hidden by the grass.









My current slider settings for Fade Outs, recommended during the 



:

Code:



Code:


Found in SkyrimPrefs.ini

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=9.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=6.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=9.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Nice! Are you still using Mil's Fxaa setup tweaked to your liking? Mind posting your sets?

Thanks!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Nice! Are you still using Mil's Fxaa setup tweaked to your liking? Mind posting your sets?
> Thanks!


No, I'm using my own FXAA settings.

Post Process Injector2.1 Installer.zip 278k .zip file


Lifeshield FXAA Profile.zip 99k .zip file


If you don't already have the FXAA Injector installed you will need to install it. The installer is in the first file. Then once installed just extract my settings into your Skyrim directory and overwrite when prompted.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Will be trying Milamber's and Lifeshield's settings shortly


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No, I'm using my own FXAA settings.
> 
> Post Process Injector2.1 Installer.zip 278k .zip file
> 
> 
> Lifeshield FXAA Profile.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you don't already have the FXAA Injector installed you will need to install it. The installer is in the first file. Then once installed just extract my settings into your Skyrim directory and overwrite when prompted.


Thanks. I know I've said it before, but I think I'm ready to dump ENB. It DOES look beautiful, but 20-30 fps hit with AO is too much for the returns.


----------



## Lifeshield

I agree. ENB, while nice looking, just isn't worth the performance hit.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I LOVE those swords. Using them now on my Redguard since they need to have Curved. Swords. and all.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm using Proper Length Arrows by MadCat221 with a sound mod called The Epic Sounds of Archery by John Kelly
> I wonder if simple quiver will work combined with Proper Length Arrows?


I have found a quiver texture mod that will work with the proper length arrows mod.

Download the Mystic Elven Bow Replacer (may aswell download the whole set it's top quality stuff).

I have this installed now and can confirm it works and looks absolutely stunning.

Then just enter console and type; help arrow "0", use PgUp and PgDn to scroll through the list, and take note of the code for the elven arrows you want (I went for fire arrows) and then use player.additem ITEMCODE "100"

You'll get one arrow for each number you add in the speech marks. So if you put a 1 in there you'll get 1, etc.

Do the same for the bow. But spawn only one, not a hundred (unless you want to sell them, haha).

*Edit:* I also have found another two quiver retextures that work fine. One is a Steel Quiver replacer, the other a Daedric.

Pretty much any quiver retexture should work as long as it's not designed for a different mesh like the simple quivers mesh for example. It seems that standard retextures work with the proper length arrows mod.

Pics follow:

*Elven*



*Steel*



*Daedric*



Go to the Nexus and search "arrows". You'll get about four pages of arrow mods. Also grab the main "loot arrows from bodies" mod and the "vendors stock arrows" mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I LOVE those swords. Using them now on my Redguard since they need to have Curved. Swords. and all.


Yeah, they're one of the nicer swords you can download. Especially because they don't have a scabbard. Good quality mod.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great work guys! Keep it up!!!!! Can't wait until I get my computer up and running, then it's SKYRIM TIIIIIIIIIIIME!!!!!

Oh, and Malimber, props to you. I'll throw some REP your way. AND I'll be hitting you up with some questions when I have my rig up and running


----------



## YpsiNine

evensen,

What are your AA settings? Do you use it or is it FXAA in the profile?
I am going to install your FXAA profile but I need to know if I need to enable AA in the skyrimprefs.ini file or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## BradleyW

Using the FXAA tool, how can i get my colours to look better without ENB?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Using the FXAA tool, how can i get my colours to look better without ENB?


There is no easy answer to that question!

You so need a 3d vision LCd mate... with that setup Skyrim would look so badass! Go check out the Acer HN274H... you get a set of 3dvision glasses with it and you will wonder how you played games without it!


----------



## Baasha

Okay I have some questions hopefully someone can answer.

1.) How does one get a "house" to store one's items in? I'm at Level 26 and have played for several hours however I'm not sure how to get a place to store my stuff(?).

-I found this shack (abandoned shack?) with no one in there but I don't know how to take "ownership" of that shack! It would be great if I can "live" there and store all my things.

2.) How do you use the Arcane Enchanter and the Alchemy Lab well? I want to get the best armor and weapons but I just mish-mashed a bunch of items but don't know what they do or how to use them! For the Arcane Enchanter, it asks me to "destroy" some cool weapons I collected from defeated foes (Sword of Frost etc.)! Why on earth would I "destroy" that?

Is there a good Enchantment guide someone can point me to? Or can someone explain enchantments to a noob?

3.) I am currently using Gionight's ENB settings with 16xAF and everything maxed out at 2560x1600. I mostly get 60 - 65 FPS but sometimes, in certain places, the FPS drops to around 30 which is extremely annoying! Btw, this is with uGridsToLoad = 9.

4.) How do you pay off your bounty? My "Reach" bounty is like 35,000! I had this glitch with Farkas where he would keep "talking" to me and never helped me fight etc. It was so goddamn annoying I had to keep hitting "B" to get him to ****. Apparently paying off the bounty fixes that glitch but I can't figure out how to do that.

5.) Once you enchant a bunch of items and collect a ton of weapons etc., where do you sell them to get money? Or is that the best approach at all?

6.) What are some good tweaks within ENB that can make performance and graphics look even better?

7.) Is anyone playing Skyrim in Surround? I really want to play in Surround mode but when I first got the game and tried it out, the image was horribly stretched! Can someone guide me through setting up Skyrim for playing in Surround?


----------



## Milamber

uGrids 9, FXAA only.

Only level 33 on my first char, don't laugh but this was my first trip to Windhelm.















Just some pics to show lighting for sunsets and different sun positioning on background with shadow detail.


----------



## ReefBear

Wow, this game is really beautiful on the PC. Awesome thread.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My Redguard beautiful boxer sporting her Neko Mimi ears!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReefBear*
> 
> Wow, this game is really beautiful on the PC. Awesome thread.


Feeling drawn to the dark side my friend?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


----------



## YpsiNine

Hmm my previous post was directed at the wrong person. Here we go again...

Lifeshield,

What are your AA settings? Do you use it or is it FXAA in the profile?
I am going to install your FXAA profile but I need to know if I need to enable AA in the skyrimprefs.ini file or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

I have FXAA on in-game and at maximum quality in the profile.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I have FXAA on in-game and at maximum quality in the profile.


FXAA tool gives me load stutter if i use the sharpen contour and all that.


----------



## Lifeshield

I can't say I notice any real difference.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I have FXAA on in-game and at maximum quality in the profile.


Thanks, but in the file I downloaded from you it says:

#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING 0

So it's not in use in your injFX_Settings.h file?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Thanks, but in the file I downloaded from you it says:
> #define USE_ANTI_ALIASING 0
> So it's not in use in your injFX_Settings.h file?


That would expalin why lifeshield noticed any "Real" difference.
Maybe you could post a shot of where your sliders are?
Thanks man.


----------



## Lifeshield

You're looking at the wrong file. I haven't touched the file that sits in the directory.

The injFX_settings.h file you want to look at is the one inside the injFX_Shaders folder, not the one in the directory. It should be #define USE _ANTI_ALIASING 1 in that file. I just checked it.

This is what it should look like:

Quote:


> #define USE_ANTI_ALIASING 1
> #define USE_PRE_SHARPEN 1
> #define USE_BLOOM 0
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR 1
> #define USE_TONEMAP 1
> #define USE_SEPIA 1
> #define USE_POST_SHARPEN 1
> #define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 9
> float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.6993;
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.0709;
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0289;
> bool highQualitySharpen = 0;
> float AverageBlur = 0.45;
> float CoefficientsBlur = 1.5997;
> float CoefficientsOriginal = 2.5997;
> float SharpenEdge = 0.205;
> float SharpenContour = 0.055;
> float BloomThreshold = 15;
> float BloomPower = 2.784;
> float BloomWidth = 0.0568;
> #define TechniAmount 0.11
> #define TechniPower 5.6
> #define redNegativeAmount 0.88
> #define greenNegativeAmount 0.99
> #define blueNegativeAmount 0.99
> #define Gamma 1.1
> #define Exposure 0
> #define Saturation 0.375
> #define Bleach 0
> #define Defog 2
> #define ColorTone float3(1.00, 0.84, 0.82)
> float SepiaPower = 0.11;
> float GreyPower = 0.11;
> float Sharpen = 0.112;


I can't be bothered with taking a hunded pictures of my sliders again but they all correspond to the same settings. The anti aliasing sliders are all at maximum (all to the right).


----------



## BradleyW

What AA is set in game?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What AA is set in game?


FXAA as previously stated.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> FXAA as previously stated.


And multi sample at?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And multi sample at?


I do not have multi sampling on. It's all FXAA, like I said earlier.

I have FXAA on via the in game settings, and FXAA on high quality through the Post Processor.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## evensen007

Well, I'm officially off of ENB. I'musing LifeShield's fxaa and Milamber's high-detailed ini's with ugrids set to 9. All of this was impossible when running Enb. I'm getting 50-60 outside with everything cranked up to max (true max) and it runs so well now. Enb has a unique look and style that I like, but it wasn't worth the 30fps hit even with ini's turned down and ugrids at 5. I'm happy with the Fxaa, although I personally like a little more color (I know I know) but I can live with it! Thanks again guys.


----------



## Lifeshield

If you want more colour bump up the saturation a touch then try and find a sepia tone to compensate for any colour variation. You can also bump up the RGB sliders a touch aswell.

It's all about modifying it to your individual tastes. What's nice for one isn't neccessarily nice for another. Just use it as a template to work off and tweak it to your own liking.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want more colour bump up the saturation a touch then try and find a sepia tone to compensate for any colour variation. You can also bump up the RGB sliders a touch aswell.
> 
> It's all about modifying it to your individual tastes. What's nice for one isn't neccessarily nice for another. Just use it as a template to work off and tweak it to your own liking.


Thanks again. I see that saturation in your file is set to 0.375. I'm assuming that even minor adjustments make large differences. Should I try 0.475 or is that too much of a jump?


----------



## Lifeshield

I would just bump it up one level at a time and test. I tested it with a mountain backdrop to see if my whites and greys went too blue. Then I used negative red+1 and Sepia to counterbalance the blueness yet keep my colour vibrancy. Although it isn't quite so noticeable in screenshot a quick flick between vanilla and FXAA shows up the vibrance, especially outside Riften.


----------



## Toology

Heres a few more to add


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You're looking at the wrong file. I haven't touched the file that sits in the directory.
> 
> The injFX_settings.h file you want to look at is the one inside the injFX_Shaders folder, not the one in the directory. It should be #define USE _ANTI_ALIASING 1 in that file. I just checked it.
> 
> This is what it should look like:
> 
> I can't be bothered with taking a hunded pictures of my sliders again but they all correspond to the same settings. The anti aliasing sliders are all at maximum (all to the right).


Ah, thanks.

So that one in the directory below is not needed? Or why do you have it there?

I can see that FXAA is set to 1 in the file in the subdirectory.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I would just bump it up one level at a time and test. I tested it with a mountain backdrop to see if my whites and greys went too blue. Then I used negative red+1 and Sepia to counterbalance the blueness yet keep my colour vibrancy. Although it isn't quite so noticeable in screenshot a quick flick between vanilla and FXAA shows up the vibrance, especially outside Riften.


Gah!







Sorry. I was still thinking in ini and ENB mode where you edit the files to make settings changes. I went into the Fxaa tool like I should have done and am adjusting it there.

*Edit: Ok, so I moved it 2 spots to the right and I actually like it. I know most people here would vomit with the amount of over-saturation, but... I am replacing my POS 37" Westinghouse TV "monitor" on Monday with a nice new 120hz Samsung 27a750d so I should get better color punch and accuracy. Maybe I will want to turn it back down once I'm playing on a decent monitor and not a really bad 1080p TV.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Xaurus* 

Ah, thanks.
So that one in the directory below is not needed? Or why do you have it there?
I can see that FXAA is set to 1 in the file in the subdirectory.

I'm not sure what it's for personally. it's included as part of the file structure with the FXAA Post Processor download so I just keep it in there.

It's handy for letting you know what stuff does what though so worth taking a look through.

I going to take it out and see what happens. Be right back...

*Edit:* It doesn't effect anything taking it out as far as I'm aware. I just took it out and it ran just the same as before.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *evensen007* 

Gah!







Sorry. I was still thinking in ini and ENB mode where you edit the files to make settings changes. I went into the Fxaa tool like I should have done and am adjusting it there.
*Edit: Ok, so I moved it 2 spots to the right and I actually like it. I know most people here would vomit with the amount of over-saturation, but... I am replacing my POS 37" Westinghouse TV "monitor" on Monday with a nice new 120hz Samsung 27a750d so I should get better color punch and accuracy. Maybe I will want to turn it back down once I'm playing on a decent monitor and not a really bad 1080p TV.

You can edit in the file aswell.

I find it makes rocks and stuff too blue if you overdo the saturation. Make sure to compensate for this.


----------



## metroid112

This game indeed does look beatiful with all mods applied and such. Too bad my current rig can't run vanilla skyrim in ultra high. Im planning some upgrades for these games, meanwhile i play with high textures low draw distance configs


----------



## evensen007

Silly question. Is it possible to change the look of my High elf but keep her perks/stats? High elves are SO ugly in this game. I tweaked the heck out of her, but she is still rough. I like a lot of the mods going around that make the girls sexy, but can you only use those for human race saves?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Just saw this, and had to post it. The mountains in this game are jaw dropping!


----------



## croy




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Silly question. Is it possible to change the look of my High elf but keep her perks/stats? High elves are SO ugly in this game. I tweaked the heck out of her, but she is still rough. I like a lot of the mods going around that make the girls sexy, but can you only use those for human race saves?


You mean like mods? Or using the console command _showracemenu_ to edit your appearance? Using _showracemenu_ won't reset any stats or anything, just edits appearance.

For Elf mods, I'm using the "Less Harsh Elves": http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=369
Is this what you're referring to?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Silly question. Is it possible to change the look of my High elf but keep her perks/stats? High elves are SO ugly in this game. I tweaked the heck out of her, but she is still rough. I like a lot of the mods going around that make the girls sexy, but can you only use those for human race saves?


The console command showracemenu will allow you to re-edit your character. Simply changing the way she looks will not reset your stats. Changing her race or gender however, will reset your stats. Hope that helps!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You mean like mods? Or using the console command _showracemenu_ to edit your appearance? Using _showracemenu_ won't reset any stats or anything, just edits appearance.
> For Elf mods, I'm using the "Less Harsh Elves": http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=369
> Is this what you're referring to?


This exactly. I know no matter what I do to try and re-edit her face it will still be horrible. Thanks so much!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> This exactly. I know no matter what I do to try and re-edit her face it will still be horrible. Thanks so much!


You want this. Makes everyone look great. Depending on the body you're using though, it may look weird at the neck seam.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

*FXAA Settings*

*Remove any ENB or previous FXAA configs...

Milamber FXAA Only 257k .zip file


Skyrim Ini Files 3k .zip file


Dont forget to check uGrids with what you use!

*Select all the content from the zip file and drag into Skyrim folder.


----------



## BradleyW

Any good hair packs?


----------



## insomnia9669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *FXAA Settings*
> *Remove any ENB or previous FXAA configs...
> 
> Milamber FXAA Only 257k .zip file
> 
> *Select all the content from the zip file and drag into Skyrim folder.


Yay! downloading now. Thank you


----------



## ban916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*


What settings are you using?


----------



## BradleyW

Got some new shots here, take a look








I wish i could remove the load stutter (As i make my way around outside)


Spoiler: My Images!


----------



## YpsiNine

milamber, thank you.

What are your AA settings in skyrimprefs and in nvidia control panel?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> milamber, thank you.
> What are your AA settings in skyrimprefs and in nvidia control panel?


You can change these settings in nvidia inspector.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay I have some questions hopefully someone can answer.
> 1.) How does one get a "house" to store one's items in? I'm at Level 26 and have played for several hours however I'm not sure how to get a place to store my stuff(?).
> -I found this shack (abandoned shack?) with no one in there but I don't know how to take "ownership" of that shack! It would be great if I can "live" there and store all my things.
> 2.) How do you use the Arcane Enchanter and the Alchemy Lab well? I want to get the best armor and weapons but I just mish-mashed a bunch of items but don't know what they do or how to use them! For the Arcane Enchanter, it asks me to "destroy" some cool weapons I collected from defeated foes (Sword of Frost etc.)! Why on earth would I "destroy" that?
> Is there a good Enchantment guide someone can point me to? Or can someone explain enchantments to a noob?
> 3.) I am currently using Gionight's ENB settings with 16xAF and everything maxed out at 2560x1600. I mostly get 60 - 65 FPS but sometimes, in certain places, the FPS drops to around 30 which is extremely annoying! Btw, this is with uGridsToLoad = 9.
> 4.) How do you pay off your bounty? My "Reach" bounty is like 35,000! I had this glitch with Farkas where he would keep "talking" to me and never helped me fight etc. It was so goddamn annoying I had to keep hitting "B" to get him to ****. Apparently paying off the bounty fixes that glitch but I can't figure out how to do that.
> 5.) Once you enchant a bunch of items and collect a ton of weapons etc., where do you sell them to get money? Or is that the best approach at all?
> 6.) What are some good tweaks within ENB that can make performance and graphics look even better?
> 7.) Is anyone playing Skyrim in Surround? I really want to play in Surround mode but when I first got the game and tried it out, the image was horribly stretched! Can someone guide me through setting up Skyrim for playing in Surround?


nobody?

What a great forum this is!


----------



## EasyC

So post your questions in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> nobody?
> What a great forum this is!


You need to throw more money at it.

Spend some time on here. http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim and http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Skyrim


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> nobody?
> What a great forum this is!


It might be better if you created your own thread or ask in a Skyrim trouble shooting thread for help. This is a thread for awesome pictures as the title states, so don't be surprised at the lack of responses since your post will quickly be drowned in pictures.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> nobody?
> What a great forum this is!


I just can't be arsed answering your questions to be honest.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay I have some questions hopefully someone can answer.
> 1.) How does one get a "house" to store one's items in? I'm at Level 26 and have played for several hours however I'm not sure how to get a place to store my stuff(?).
> -I found this shack (abandoned shack?) with no one in there but I don't know how to take "ownership" of that shack! It would be great if I can "live" there and store all my things.
> 2.) How do you use the Arcane Enchanter and the Alchemy Lab well? I want to get the best armor and weapons but I just mish-mashed a bunch of items but don't know what they do or how to use them! For the Arcane Enchanter, it asks me to "destroy" some cool weapons I collected from defeated foes (Sword of Frost etc.)! Why on earth would I "destroy" that?
> Is there a good Enchantment guide someone can point me to? Or can someone explain enchantments to a noob?
> 3.) I am currently using Gionight's ENB settings with 16xAF and everything maxed out at 2560x1600. I mostly get 60 - 65 FPS but sometimes, in certain places, the FPS drops to around 30 which is extremely annoying! Btw, this is with uGridsToLoad = 9.
> 4.) How do you pay off your bounty? My "Reach" bounty is like 35,000! I had this glitch with Farkas where he would keep "talking" to me and never helped me fight etc. It was so goddamn annoying I had to keep hitting "B" to get him to ****. Apparently paying off the bounty fixes that glitch but I can't figure out how to do that.
> 5.) Once you enchant a bunch of items and collect a ton of weapons etc., where do you sell them to get money? Or is that the best approach at all?
> 6.) What are some good tweaks within ENB that can make performance and graphics look even better?
> 7.) Is anyone playing Skyrim in Surround? I really want to play in Surround mode but when I first got the game and tried it out, the image was horribly stretched! Can someone guide me through setting up Skyrim for playing in Surround?


1. When you get to a certain point in a particular city, you will be able to purchase property. I've only ever gotten the house (Breezehome) in Whiterun, but I'm assuming it's a similar process in other cities.

2. Arcane enchanter is easiest. When you loot an enchanted item, you can learn that enchantment at an Arcane Enchanter, but you will destroy that item in order to do so. Then, once you have learned enchantments, you need Soul Gems filled with souls. The better quality Gem and souls, the better the enchantment. This also scales as you improve in the enchantment skill. Alchemy labs allow you to mix ingredients to make potions. If you eat an ingredient, you will discover its abilities, and it will be listed among the top row as ingredients that have certain attributes. You can also learn/find recipes for particular potions.

3. Not sure.

4. With a bounty that high you may have to resort to console commands to pay it. I've never had a bounty anywhere, so can't really help there.

5. I sell everything I don't use. For regular merchants, they won't have a lot of gold, unless you use a mod, to buy every little thing. Basically, armor and weapons can be sold/bought with armorsmiths, potions and magical things with an alchemist, and everything else at a general store. However, if you go the Thieves Guild route, you will get much better prices for everything through those fences.

6. I don't use ENB.

7. I play in Eyefinity, so it's similar. I've been using Hayden's eyefinity fix for me, and it works AWESOME! I think it works for nvidia surround as well.

You would have gotten quicker answers in the Info thread though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I can only be bothered to elaborate on question #1. In each city, do quests for the Jarl, and you will be granted permission to purchase a home in that town. Not all towns have property you can purchase. It's part of becoming Thane in those towns that offer it. You can't just take over any house or building. Just play the game and these questions will answer themselves eventually. Most of us just figure this stuff out on our own, while consulting the sites I listed above.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> nobody?
> What a great forum this is!


As the others said, you would have been better off posting your questions in the discussion thread rather than the screenshots thread.

And yes, this is a great forum.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> As the others said, you would have been better off posting your questions in the discussion thread rather than the screenshots thread.
> 
> And yes, this is a great forum.


This^


----------



## Lifeshield

Ok, back to the awesome pictures...


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok, back to the awesome pictures...


Wow, what shield is that? got a link to the mod?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Wow, what shield is that? got a link to the mod?


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600


----------



## Stiltz85

Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Milamber

Try to remember not to quote all pics









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry to be a pain but could i ask if anyone gets the odd stuter outside as they move through the game world? I've noticed more apparent stutters with skyboost and even TESVAL and multi threaded options set in the pref.ini.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry to be a pain but could i ask if anyone gets the odd stuter outside as they move through the game world? I've noticed more apparent stutters with skyboost and even TESVAL and multi threaded options set in the pref.ini.


Yes, but it is directly related to me hitting my Vram ceiling on my cards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Yes, but it is directly related to me hitting my Vram ceiling on my cards.


hmmm i am not using enough mods to hit that limit.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> hmmm i am not using enough mods to hit that limit.


Since Ddsopt? A couple of weeks ago you were hitting 1400-1500 Vram usage, or was that someone else?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Since Ddsopt? A couple of weeks ago you were hitting 1400-1500 Vram usage, or was that someone else?


That was when i was using lost of full retext mods. Now i only use lite version of hd and 2k landscape and flora overhaul.


----------



## fashric

Try removing the texture mods and see if it still stutters, that will tell you if they're the problem.


----------



## Elloquin




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Try removing the texture mods and see if it still stutters, that will tell you if they're the problem.


Yeah i might try this. Good idea.


----------



## Chobbit

Thought I'd actually provide a screen shot finally,

single scren for now:



multi screen to come


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thought I'd actually provide a screen shot finally,
> single scren for now:
> multi screen to come


Is that a waterfall of pee?


----------



## BradleyW

Just ran the game without mods. Still stutters.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> hmmm i am not using enough mods to hit that limit.


I can use one mod to hit that limit, its called 4096 textures Skyrim 2K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just ran the game without mods. Still stutters.


As a test backup ini files and delete them, then fire up the game launxher so it re-creates them and test.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I can use one mod to hit that limit, its called 4096 textures Skyrim 2K.
> As a test backup ini files and delete them, then fire up the game launxher so it re-creates them and test.


Yes it was default ini files, i forgot to add that info








(I was using lite texture packs btw, but seen as i see no difference between lite and heavy in terms of performance, i might as well max this game out)
What settings should i use for ddsopt? 8k to 8k compression?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just ran the game without mods. Still stutters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes it was default ini files, i forgot to add that info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was using lite texture packs btw, but seen as i see no difference between lite and heavy in terms of performance, i might as well max this game out)
> What settings should i use for ddsopt? 8k to 8k compression?


Not sure, I dont use ddsopt as all my textures are 2048, my VRAM never goes over 1300MB so there is no real need. Do other games stutter or just this?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ban916*
> 
> What settings are you using?


not too much..

1600x900
High Detail
AA - 4 samples
AF - 2 samples

Mods:
AOF Believable Hair
Calientes Female Body
High Quality Eyes
Killer Keos Skimpy CBBE Armot Set
A Quality World Map
Better Females


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not sure, I dont use ddsopt as all my textures are 2048, my VRAM never goes over 1300MB so there is no real need. Do other games stutter or just this?


No, just Skyrim, now and again as i move around the game world. Nothing seems to fix it.


----------



## Milamber

Are you able to check your VRAM usuage with afterburner? What is your AA at?


----------



## majin662

VRAM useage is close to my max of 1280MB but smooth as silk
Ram useage and Pagefile hover around 1600 each.
using 100+mods (not all landscape stuff)
using Lifeshields FXAA

Played for 5 hours straight today, not 1 crash. so I think I'm finally happy with it how it is. *crosses fingers that patch doesn't break stuff*

p.s. any of you guys checked this mod out, to me at least, it sounds interesting for variety "VariedGaurds" http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6575


----------



## PR-Imagery

not entirely sure what happened here, but I do know this happened after a couple of mammoths went on a rampage. pretty sure she was dead.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Are you able to check your VRAM usuage with afterburner? What is your AA at?


VRAM with the light textures was never near the 1.5GB limit. I've tried 8AA to no AA at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Bradley, this site http://obge.paradice-insight.us/wiki/DDSopt does not have all the info you may be looking for , but it should get you a little bit better familiar with using ddsopt. I took moddins advice and re thought my mod downloads. Instead of everything at 4096 or so I redid the small stuff at 1024 max of 2048. armor same 2048 max....giant stuff you will be gawking at all your time in Skyrim 4096. The night sky though, I let that bad boy be 8192..if I can't tour the milyway for real may as well look at a 40MB version of itin my game. (note those are just the mods downloaded, not compressed)
> for ddsopt. the way I did it my second time using it was to go folder by folder and determine what all I wanted to compress and what I did not want to compress. For the normal maps etc instead of A8R8G8B8 I chose the next one down. Little bit of compression not alot of quality lost. For regular textures (think theyre called color maps, I'm still learning) I just left it to DXT. After that I had to decide what resolution to cap everything at. Again, taking moddins advice...and the reason I took the slower approach and went folder for folder...I decided landscapes could be a max of 8192 (ddsopt doesn't upconvert them from what I'm understanding, it just lets them stay at that resolution if they already are. in my case the HQ milyway mod) for armor and smaller stuff I manually said nothing over 2048.
> I noticed for some files texture size overall went up and best I can tell it has something to do with ddsopt rebuilding or adding to mipmaps?? I may be totally off on that assumption though, just thought I read the author saying so.
> So plan out better your mod downloads and then take the time to go slow with ddsopt and you should save a healthy chunk of VRAM but without the hassle of.."hmm ok which mod did it mess up in that 2 hr 1 folder fest approach I took"
> I downloaded BSAopt and NiFopt as well, but those are not as user friendly and may not be needed soon depending on this upcoming patch. who knows?
> Another piece of advice I took, can't remember if moddin again or from official Beth forums, but instead of pushing crazy ugrids and such I dialed it back. Ugrids 7 is thus far the universally stable yet jaw dropping setting most recommend. So I lowered it to 7, but then I began pushing the draw distances of certain items and the like. I also went back through nvidia inspector and tweaked it to imo, a very nice state.
> 
> VRAM useage is close to my max of 1280MB but smooth as silk
> Ram useage and Pagefile hover around 1600 each.
> using 100+mods (not all landscape stuff)
> using Lifeshields FXAA
> Played for 5 hours straight today, not 1 crash. so I think I'm finally happy with it how it is. *crosses fingers that patch doesn't break stuff*
> p.s. any of you guys checked this mod out, to me at least, it sounds interesting for variety "VariedGaurds" http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6575


Thank you for this information. Are you saying that Ugrids 7 is the best? I've noticed others use this but i am on Ugrids5. I also know that the mods are not causing my stutter because i've ran the game fresh with no mods on a fresh install of windows.

Before i saw your post i ran ddsopt of default settings and every file became bigger.


----------



## Milamber

Skyrim HD 1.4 is out in 15mins folks! http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Skyrim HD 1.4 is out in 15mins folks! http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


Thanks for the heads up









Owww,,, Ill be sure it downloads when I get home from work!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Before i saw your post i ran ddsopt of default settings and every file became bigger.


The only instance in which the files become bigger is when DDSOpt creates Mip-maps for the texture if it is missing. Mipmaps are VERY important to the visual quality of textures and to reduce shimmering of the textures when drawn at weird angles to the player's view. Here's an example of why you need mipmaps (referenced from forum thread at bottom of post).



One of the main reasons for DDSOpt is that people are creating textures without alpha's but saving them in the DXT5 format. The only differences between DXT5 and DXT1 are the amount of information it holds. These DXT5 textures without alpha's are being saved with 64-bits of unneeded information about the non-existant alpha. That is why it is so improtant.
Quote:


> The reason DXT3 has a 4:1 compression ratio is because an additional 64 bit are being allocated per 16-pixel grouping for alpha channel information. So the compression for 16 pixels is 32 bit for color, 32 bit for the indices, and 64 bit for the alpha channel. DXT 1 uses 32 bit for the color and 32 bit for indices while leaving out the 64 bit for the alpha, so the compression ratio increases. Exactly the same compression for colors as DXT3 and 5. The compression ratio is higher simply because alpha channel information is not being saved for the texture, which results in less space being needed to store those 16 pixels.


Good thread about some texture guys explaining the different formats

As to your stutter problem, you said you are running TESVal and SkyBoost both at the same time. Have you tried only running only one at a time? In essence, your CPU might be running the optimized code twice because it is using two different translation programs (TESVal and SkyBoost) to optimize the code. Although both are compatible with each other, SkyBoost is just an enhanced version of TESVal because AlexanderBlade stated that the first version was based off the work from TESVal. See if that helps out your stuttering.


----------



## BradleyW

I just ran ddsopt and the files are much bigger, when i noticed only 2 load stutters rather than the average 5-6 i got in the same areas!

Can someone give me strict instructions on what settings to use for ddsopt? I've read majin's post but am unsure what settinsg to set lol.

edit: modin, i am using fresh install of windows and skyrim without tesval and skyboost


----------



## croy

w/ My Type Of Hair mod.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just ran ddsopt and the files are much bigger, when i noticed only 2 load stutters rather than the average 5-6 i got in the same areas!
> Can someone give me strict instructions on what settings to use for ddsopt? I've read majin's post but am unsure what settinsg to set lol.


Which texture modifications did you run DDSOpt with? Is it Skyrim HD? Most of his textures are missing mip-maps as stated previously. So yes, they are going to get bigger but the image quality is going to get better.

Edit: And the only setting that you should change with DDSOpt is with the Compressed Size to limit to what size you think your textures should be limited to. WARNING: This will decrease the size of the textures and depending on the texture you resize the quality loss will vary. Going from a 4096x4096 moth to a 1024x1024 moth is going to have less of a IQ loss than a 4096x4096 rock slab to a 1024x1024 rock. Use these settings wisely and make sure to make a backup of everything.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> w/ My Type Of Hair mod.


That looks rather goth... I like it









Having said that, Im sure I saw her at the pub the other night


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Which texture modifications did you run DDSOpt with? Is it Skyrim HD? Most of his textures are missing mip-maps as stated previously. So yes, they are going to get bigger but the image quality is going to get better.


Yeah that skyrim hd. But i also ran serious hd landscape through ddsopt along with stuff like better spider webs, realistic smoke and embers, that kind of stuff,....erm...better clothing for npc, higher res, so on.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Another piece of advice I took, can't remember if moddin again or from official Beth forums, but instead of pushing crazy ugrids and such I dialed it back. Ugrids 7 is thus far the universally stable yet jaw dropping setting most recommend. So I lowered it to 7, but then I began pushing the draw distances of certain items and the like. I also went back through nvidia inspector and tweaked it to imo, a very nice state.
> 
> VRAM useage is close to my max of 1280MB but smooth as silk
> Ram useage and Pagefile hover around 1600 each.
> using 100+mods (not all landscape stuff)
> using Lifeshields FXAA
> Played for 5 hours straight today, not 1 crash. so I think I'm finally happy with it how it is. *crosses fingers that patch doesn't break stuff*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you for this information. Are you saying that Ugrids 7 is the best? I've noticed others use this but i am on Ugrids5. I also know that the mods are not causing my stutter because i've ran the game fresh with no mods on a fresh install of windows.


Neither of you should be having any major stability issues with uGrids9. I can't say I've had a crash yet, though I can appreciate everyones experience may be different.

@Bradley, even vanilla Skyrim can have some stuttering. You'll never eliminate it entirely until Bethesda sorts their performance out. I'm going to assume you're using latest drivers, have you tried a different set?

Out of interest are you using TESVAL or Skyboost? If so which versions?

You could try turning down particle effects a little as they can cause some stutter. If you get stutter alot in places like the forest outside Riften where there's alot of falling leaves there's also mods to downscale the textures for better performance on the Nexus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> w/ My Type Of Hair mod.


What's the texture quality like on this mod? Any good? Any obvious conflicts or issues you've come across with it?


----------



## BradleyW

Turn down particle effect?
Edit: I've tried tesval and all version of skyboost.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Which texture modifications did you run DDSOpt with? Is it Skyrim HD? Most of his textures are missing mip-maps as stated previously. So yes, they are going to get bigger but the image quality is going to get better.
> Edit: And the only setting that you should change with DDSOpt is with the Compressed Size to limit to what size you think your textures should be limited to. WARNING: This will decrease the size of the textures and depending on the texture you resize the quality loss will vary. Going from a 4096x4096 moth to a 1024x1024 moth is going to have less of a IQ loss than a 4096x4096 rock slab to a 1024x1024 rock. Use these settings wisely and make sure to make a backup of everything.


I thought I read somewhere that for your normal maps and space tangent maps or whatever (sorry in a rush to reply before have to pick up wife from work) you would rather do one of the RGB compressions?? Forget off the top of my head where I read that but I do remember it. But other than that I agree completely. It really has me puzzled why Bradleys files are all coming out larger. Only thing I can think of is if where the normal map compression is listed it is set to RGB losless which if coupled with having to generate a bunch of extra files for the textures is increasing his files??? Or somehow there are copies being made?? nah cant be that cause he'd get all kinds of issues when putting them in skyrim.

@Lifeshield: my issues with ugrids 9 was that I would have it set to 9...but also have 50 some odd 4096x4096 or larger uncompressed landscape mods running while trying to shoot 1150 particle induced firebolts from both hands etc etc. I was seriously over doing it I also had a BUNCH of those unconfirmed tweaks going on thinking I was stabelizing it. I think I also had pushed draw distance super far and added lush trees. I mean I was all around noobing it up. Now I'm living within reason and my game looks better even.

@ Bradley. ugrids 7 is semi sorta, yeah, the universally accepted "Stable" tweak. I bet you that if you do ugrids 7 and just push your draw distances a little here and there while adding in moddins suggestion to reduce object fade out, you will be amazed. As for stutter. I had the EXACT same thing. It was random, it was all of a sudden, and it seemed like no fix worked for it. I ended having to reinstall. I thought it was mods, vram, ini's , everything. I eventually came to understand that I could have reinstalled 3 times over with all the time I put into figuring it out. There are some questions though. What is your monitors refresh rate? your pre rendered frame limit? your ipresetinterval setting? Vsync setting? Do you have a FPS limiter running?

@Lifeshield (again) Thanks for the FXAA profile...That +no tint= sheer beautiful. I tried milambers new one, and the days were gorgeous but it seemed like character faces were way too dark. Could have been me noobing it up again though. Between the 2 of you I don't see why there is an ENB. I mean that. I've tried em and I always walk away from them thinking "Mine sure did not look like the pictures"









just for giggles and ridicule lol . My mod list :


----------



## Lifeshield

Bradley will *this* that will help you? It has alot of the tweaks you can do with the game without adding mods.

Also, question, have you tried vanilla Skyrim at lowest settings? If so what were your findings? Do you get stuttering then too?

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Lifeshield: my issues with ugrids 9 was that I would have it set to 9...but also have 50 some odd 4096x4096 or larger uncompressed landscape mods running while trying to shoot 1150 particle induced firebolts from both hands etc etc. I was seriously over doing it I also had a BUNCH of those unconfirmed tweaks going on thinking I was stabelizing it. I think I also had pushed draw distance super far and added lush trees. I mean I was all around noobing it up. Now I'm living within reason and my game looks better even.
> 
> @Lifeshield (again) Thanks for the FXAA profile...That +no tint= sheer beautiful. I tried milambers new one, and the days were gorgeous but it seemed like character faces were way too dark. Could have been me noobing it up again though. Between the 2 of you I don't see why there is an ENB. I mean that. I've tried em and I always walk away from them thinking "Mine sure did not look like the pictures"
Click to expand...

Lol I know what you mean by noobing it up. When I first starting messing around I played with it at 11, with grass and tress pushed way out, which didn't last long. I think I have about 6gb of texture mods installed at the moment with uGrids9, Trees and Grass at maximum distance through the ini, with settings on Ultra minus shadows which are at high, FXAA on, and the FXAA Post Processor. My FPS are normally between 45-60FPS and no crashes so far.

And thanks. Really. I'm happy to be able to give something to the community that helps make their game a much more pleasurable experience. 

I'm assuming you meant no tint and desaturation? Been meaning to try that out but actually haven't tried it yet.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that for your normal maps and space tangent maps or whatever (sorry in a rush to reply before have to pick up wife from work) you would rather do one of the RGB compressions?? Forget off the top of my head where I read that but I do remember it. But other than that I agree completely. It really has me puzzled why Bradleys files are all coming out larger. Only thing I can think of is if where the normal map compression is listed it is set to RGB losless which if coupled with having to generate a bunch of extra files for the textures is increasing his files??? Or somehow there are copies being made?? nah cant be that cause he'd get all kinds of issues when putting them in skyrim.
> @Lifeshield: my issues with ugrids 9 was that I would have it set to 9...but also have 50 some odd 4096x4096 or larger uncompressed landscape mods running while trying to shoot 1150 particle induced firebolts from both hands etc etc. I was seriously over doing it I also had a BUNCH of those unconfirmed tweaks going on thinking I was stabelizing it. I think I also had pushed draw distance super far and added lush trees. I mean I was all around noobing it up. Now I'm living within reason and my game looks better even.
> @ Bradley. ugrids 7 is semi sorta, yeah, the universally accepted "Stable" tweak. I bet you that if you do ugrids 7 and just push your draw distances a little here and there while adding in moddins suggestion to reduce object fade out, you will be amazed. As for stutter. I had the EXACT same thing. It was random, it was all of a sudden, and it seemed like no fix worked for it. I ended having to reinstall. I thought it was mods, vram, ini's , everything. I eventually came to understand that I could have reinstalled 3 times over with all the time I put into figuring it out. There are some questions though. What is your monitors refresh rate? your pre rendered frame limit? your ipresetinterval setting? Vsync setting? Do you have a FPS limiter running?
> @Lifeshield (again) Thanks for the FXAA profile...That +no tint= sheer beautiful. I tried milambers new one, and the days were gorgeous but it seemed like character faces were way too dark. Could have been me noobing it up again though. Between the 2 of you I don't see why there is an ENB. I mean that. I've tried em and I always walk away from them thinking "Mine sure did not look like the pictures"


Well as you know, i reinstalled windows and the game and ran on stock.
My monitor is 1080p, HDMI, 60Hz.
I use normal ipresentinterval setting so this means vsync is enabled in game by default. I am using latest nvidia drivers and i am not running ANY 3rd party apps.
oh wait, my pre render frame limit is 25 default setting i think!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Bradley will *this* that will help you? It has alot of the tweaks you can do with the game without adding mods.
> 
> Also, question, have you tried vanilla Skyrim at lowest settings? If so what were your findings? Do you get stuttering then too?


Hi i followed that guide and not much help in terms of performance.
I've ran total fresh vanilla with Ultra settings, no AA, no AF and i got the same crap.
rep to all who are helping so far


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hi i followed that guide and not much help in terms of performance.
> I've ran total fresh vanilla with Ultra settings, no AA, no AF and i got the same crap.
> rep to all who are helping so far


What about your Shadows setting? Ultra can be a real performance hog.

If it's really that bad and even a stock vanilla version gets the same issue after a reinstall etc, it must be something else. Maybe RAM or HDD oriented. Though I struggle to see how your system would even remotely struggle with this game.

Have you done any stuff to the paging files before?

A couple other things aswell. Some people say alt tabbing out and back in can fix framerate problems. Also try running the windowless bordered mod on the Nexus.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm assuming you meant no tint and desaturation? Been meaning to try that out but actually haven't tried it yet.


I don't leave home without now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I don't leave home without now.


I'll have to give that a whirl. See how I like it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What about your Shadows setting? Ultra can be a real performance hog.
> 
> If it's really that bad and even a stock vanilla version gets the same issue after a reinstall etc, it must be something else. Maybe RAM or HDD oriented. Though I struggle to see how your system would even remotely struggle with this game.
> 
> Have you done any stuff to the paging files before?
> 
> A couple other things aswell. Some people say alt tabbing out and back in can fix framerate problems. Also try running the windowless bordered mod on the Nexus.


I tried lowering and even killing off the page file spacing. I also tried stock CPU settings and so on. I am not running the game on HDD. I tried and it ran the same as SSD.


----------



## Milamber

This might sound weird but... I have seen games do this when the CPU throttles back from heat, its probably nothing to do with this but check CPU temps and make sure other games are fine, even run 3dmark 11 and check your score to make sure its all OK hardware wise.

When you removed all mods, how did you do it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This might sound weird but... I have seen games do this when the CPU throttles back from heat, its probably nothing to do with this but check CPU temps and make sure other games are fine, even run 3dmark 11 and check your score to make sure its all OK hardware wise.
> When you removed all mods, how did you do it?


I reformatted








Also my CPU temp never goes above 60c.
GPU's below 70c.
Everytime i exit skyrim i get the R6025 C++ error. Is my save file to blame? I got this before and after reformat (Even without mods)


----------



## Lifeshield

Man, that's just gotta be Skyrim, haha. It sounds like you've exhausted all your options, lol.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I reformatted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my CPU temp never goes above 60c.
> GPU's below 70c.
> Everytime i exit skyrim i get the R6025 C++ error. Is my save file to blame? I got this before and after reformat (Even without mods)


Send a screenshot of the location that this happens and I will test it my end... we have same setup - hardware.

What GPU drivers are you using?


----------



## Lifeshield

That bloody guard has been in my house again, stealing my Sweetrolls.



So I went looking for him...



And dealt out some shocking justice...



Never... steal my Sweetrolls!


----------



## BradleyW

Latest beta.
4AA
16AF
Ultra
All sliders max.
FXAA
No FXAA inject!

start in riverwood and go up the path to the 3 stones that can bless you certain powers.

ScreenShot3.jpg 553k .jpg file

Then look at the next image. Put TCL command in and walk through the air, low down, skim the water surface....follow the arrows. Up the path i see 1 or 2 stutters and over the water i get a stutter as i make my way to the final part of the course.

ScreenShot2.jpg 861k .jpg file


Also when returning the riverwood via the same path, i see about 10 trees load, along with a stutter.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That bloody guard has been in my house again, stealing my Sweetrolls.
> 
> So I went looking for him...
> 
> And dealt out some shocking justice...
> 
> Never... steal my Sweetrolls!


Nice armour there, chief









Which mod(s) is that?

Guess he wont be stealing your sweet rolls again, anytime soom


----------



## modinn

Sorry for the long post, but this needs to be said and I'd like to hear people's thoughts about me creating a guide on using Wrye Bash with STEP v2.0 when it comes out. I've never used Mod Organizer, I hear it's a great program tool like Wrye Bash. But it lacks the Bashed Patch which is for me, the most important feature of Wrye Bash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that for your normal maps and space tangent maps or whatever (sorry in a rush to reply before have to pick up wife from work) you would rather do one of the RGB compressions?? Forget off the top of my head where I read that but I do remember it. But other than that I agree completely. It really has me puzzled why Bradleys files are all coming out larger. Only thing I can think of is if where the normal map compression is listed it is set to RGB losless which if coupled with having to generate a bunch of extra files for the textures is increasing his files??? Or somehow there are copies being made?? nah cant be that cause he'd get all kinds of issues when putting them in skyrim.
> 
> just for giggles and ridicule lol . My mod list -snip- three pics of Mod Manager


Yeah I read that as well. link to post I've been waiting on Martigen's results before trying to mess with that. I'm not really sure what those compressions entail.

Also, a note on your Mod Manager pics. Is that what you are using to control your mod installations? Have you ever heard of Wrye Bash or the new Mod Organizer? Personally I use Wrye Bash and there are a lot of advantages to using it over Mod Manager when dealing with >100 mods. If you didn't know already, once you get to 255 .esp files in your Skyrim directory (my Oblivion directory had 306), the engine cannot load any more .esp files at all and thus you'll have to pick and choose which mods to use. Now since we've been dealing with texture mods mostly since the game came out, this hasn't been a problem. Once the CK comes out though, most mods are going to be altering scripts and formID databases to where you have to use a .ESP to modify those files such as adding new items and armor. The main advantage to Wrye Bash over Nexus Mod Manager is the ability to use Bashed Patches. A bashed patch can merge mods together that are compatible with each other and end up allowing you to load even more .ESP's.

The current way I have Wrye Bash setup, I download the mod through the Nexus Mod Manager, if there is a Fomod script I run the NMM to Wrye Bash adapter to make a Wrye Bash version of the mod, and then install the mod in my Wrye Bash.

If you'd like and if there is enough interest in it, I'm willing to make a guide on here on how to get Wrye Bash working to where you can use the Downloading ability from the Nexus Mod Manager but use all of the following features too in addition. If you didn't know, the Nexus Mod Manager is an extension of the Fallout Mod Manager and therefore uses Fomod conversion files. Note Wrye Bash also has native BOSS compatibility within the program also. Here's a list of my Installer packages I'm currently using. And trust me, it is *SO* much easier to reinstall a certain mod when DDSOpt messes when using Wrye Bash because of the Order Install/Uninstall. Here are some other advantages of using Wrye Bash
Quote:


> Ordered Install/Uninstall:
> 
> Bain assigns an install order to all packages (which players can easily change as desired). As with mods, later (higher order) packages trump earlier (lower order) packages.
> When a package is installed, it will override files installed by lower order packages, but not files already installed by higher order packages.
> Similarly when a package is uninstalled, an "annealing" process will automatically reinstall files from lower level packages that were previously obscured.
> 
> Useful Status Info:
> 
> Bain provides a lot of readily available status information. The degree of a package's synchronization with the oblivion\data directory is shown through the icon color (independent of whether the package is installed or not), any information regarding missing files, mismatched files, etc. is readily available through detail tabs. In particular the override tab will tell you which other packages are overriding the files from the current package.
> OBMM also offers status info, but the info that it offers is not as thorough and readily accessible as with Bain. (E.g. the icon color for an active package in OBMM is simply blue -- even if files from that package have been subsequently overridden or removed; while in Bain that synchronization info is always shown correctly by icon color.)
> 
> Document Sweeping
> 
> Bain sweeps document type files (.txt, .rtf, etc.) into the Oblivion\Data\Docs directory. It will also rename "readme.txt" doc files during the sweep process to ensure that they have unique names and won't be overwritten by other mods.
> 
> Project Building
> 
> Bain has several features that are designed to make it very easy for modders to create mod archives. Archives can be decompressed readily into directories, which are then packages in their own right. Directory (aka "Project" packages) can then be synchronized to changes in the data directory (i.e., edit your mod in the data directory, then sync to the project directory and then archive your project directory, and you're done).


NOTE: If you are completely new to using Wrye Bash, I'd wouldn't recommend trying to learn how to use it on your own. It is quite daunting as a tool and took me several reinstalls to get it working when I tried to learn it myself. But if you'd like for me to create a "How to use Wrye Bash in Skyrim" guide, I'd be willing to as I haven't found one guide out there yet to be made in lieu of Skyrim. You can always look at the Documentation on the mod's Nexus page too. If you're looking into using upwards of over 100-150 mods, then Wrye Bash will make your life way, way easier when it comes time to upgrade to a new version of a mod.

Here is my current install list to give you an idea of why I need Wrye Bash to control my install order.


Spoiler: Warning:Install Package list



Bain Packages:
[xml]000 - ==Last Update 1-19-12 1AM==
001 - ==01 Landscape Retex==
++ 002 - TESV_Reduced_Texture-47.7z (00053BA8) (Installed)
++ 003 - Skyrim_HD_v1_3_LITE-607-1-3.7z (1A5FD764) (Installed)
++ 004 - Beautiful_Skyrim_HD_Clutter_and_Furniture_V0_8-120-0-8.rar (0FEDE585) (Installed)
++ 005 - Better Landscape Textures v0.6.7z (CFFC8352) (Installed)
++ 006 - Landscape_Texture_Pack_1-2-4582-1.rar (C1339AE6) (Installed)
++ 007 - Enhanced Distant Terrain_1-2-1598.7z (6890189D) (Installed)
++ 008 - Caves_Ultra_Quality-1382-0-03.zip (EB82E8FC) (Installed)
++ 009 - Snow_and_Rocks_HD_2048-1382.zip (7C8D95E7) (Installed)
++ 010 - Rocks_Ultra_Quality_4096px-1382.zip (7548A268) (Installed)
++ 011 - Snow_Ultra_Quality-1382-0-041.zip (CF3DB203) (Installed)
++ 012 - Hires_Road_Signs_Version_3-436-3-0.rar (1B2A612A) (Installed)
++ 013 - Hi-Res_Mesh_FIX_-_All_Roads-4929-7-0.zip (B2FB2DCE) (Installed)
++ 014 - Real_Ice_Azur_Glacier_Pack-5388.7z (A5454504) (Installed)
++ 015 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_WIP-3147-0-1.zip (625F5BAB) (Installed)
++ 016 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_Murals-3147-1-0.zip (64BDFDC9) (Installed)
017 - ==City and Town Retex==
++ 018 - High_-Res-_Hrothgar_02-3182-0-2.zip (A470450B) (Installed)
++ 019 - Riften_HQ_textures_1_76_2048-705-1-76.rar (68FA1103) (Installed)
++ 020 - Solitude HD Textures 2048x-419-0-92.zip (5D9C227D) (Installed)
++ 021 - Solitude Texture Pack 1.3.7z (5078E4F0) (Installed)
++ 022 - DDS+Whiterun HQ Texture Pack 1.01.7z (55377EBE) (Installed)
++ 023 - Beautifull Whiterun.7z (B9FF84AE) (Installed)
++ 024 - Alternate-Whiterun-Texture pack 1.6.7z (6817708D) (Installed)
++ 025 - HQ_College_of_Winterhold_V2-2552-V2.rar (15AE4248) (Installed)
026 - ==Environment and Sky==
++ 027 - Enhanced_Night_Skyrim_v04_High_Stars-85-0-4.zip (6F459B48) (Installed)
++ 028 - Milky_Way_-_Galaxys_8192x4096-3155-1-0.7z (A9BD699B) (Installed)
++ 029 - Sun_and_Clouds_Textures-2616-1-0.7z (6D54CEBE) (Installed)
++ 030 - Realistic Rain Ripples v1.2a.7z (A4874383) (Installed)
++ 031 - RealisticWaterTexture_High_v1_9_5-711.7z (88BDA87B) (Installed)
++ 032 - Better_Rain_8_-_Final-2992-8-0.zip (D18A5DD0) (Installed)
++ 033 - Nicer_Snowflakes_-_Realistic-296-1-0.7z (F88B224D) (Installed)
++ 034 - KerplunkWateryRocks-4349-1-0.7z (D3E869A0) (Installed)
035 - ==Trees and Flora==
++ 036 - Vurts_Skyrim_Flora_Overhaul_v107_Hi-Res_version-141-1-0-7.7z (E687CE5B) (Installed)
++ 037 - TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_High_NEW-3812.rar (F002D72D) (Installed)
++ 038 - Hybrids_Hires_Plant_and_Herb_Retexture_v4-1546.zip (5B661D3B) (Installed)
++ 039 - Lush_Grass_1-3-3288-1-3.7z (D5F111AC) (Installed)
++ 040 - Lush_Trees+Vurts Patch_1-2-3385-1-2.7z (512EA853) (Installed)
++ 041 - Thinner_Grass-141-1-0.7z (F6FFE4F9) (Installed)
++ 042 - Extreme_Performance_Leaves-6387-1.7z (C4743758) (Installed)
043 - ==02 Actor & Character Improvements==
++ 044 - XCE-1_10-2356-1-1.7z (86BF5868) (Installed)
++ 045 - Beauty_Faces_forFemales_1.3.1.7z (881AED1E) (Installed)
++ 046 - Better_Beast_Races-2_00-944-2-0.7z (1F150227) (Installed)
++ 047 - Eyebrows Match Hair - Closer Match.zip (6F27C5B2) (Installed)
++ 048 - Nude_Females_v1-4_-_Main_Download-70-1-4.7z (78693F21) (Installed)
++ 049 - Calientes_Female_Body_Mod_BBE_v0_2-2666-0-2a.7z (6ABD7EF1) (Installed)
++ 050 - Calientes_Body_Feet_and_Hands_--CBBE--_v0-2-1-2666-0-2-1.7z (3FED2EBC) (Installed)
++ 054 - Better_Females_by_Bella_Version_3-2812-3.zip (41AC4AE5) (Installed)
++ 055 - CoverWomen_Look_3-3563-2-0.7z (9F9BF1BA) (Installed)
++ 056 - Less_Make_up_Version_2-2812-2.zip (F54BE8DC) (Installed)
++ 057 - No_shine-2812-1.zip (9D4582AD) (Installed)
++ 058 - AOF_Believable_Hair_1_3_-Female_and_Male--4307-1-3.rar (BD84955C) (Installed)
++ 059 - final_younger_characters_12_full-2332-1-2.rar (3114E373) (Installed)
++ 060 - Hair_Fixed_again-4744-0-3.zip (1235A92B) (Installed)
061 - ==03 Creature Retex==
++ 062 - slofs_skyrim_horse_retex.7z (BE6311D6) (Installed)
++ 063 - Monster_Retex_Pack_1-5.7z (5C6EEF61) (Installed)
++ 064 - Bellyaches_Animal_and_Creature_Pack_1-4-BCF-.7z (00E42EC9) (Installed)
++ 065 - Dust_Pile_v2-1838.rar (FEF9CE55) (Installed)
++ 066 - Real_Bears-3293-1-0.rar (D87B787E) (Installed)
++ 067 - Deadly_Dragons_Texture_Pack_Full-3829.7z (9C659CB1) (Installed)
++ 068 - 101 Bugs HD Retextures 2.0 BAIN-ready.7z (12ED3106) (Installed)
069 - ==Armor Retex==
++ 070 - High_Resolution_Armors_-_Part_1-2009-1-0.zip (1C813516) (Installed)
++ 071 - High_Resolution_Armors_-_Part_2-2009-1-0.zip (36B8AF59) (Installed)
++ 072 - TheEyeOfTheGuard_v1_0-4120-1-0.rar (037EAEFA) (Installed)
++ 073 - A higher quality of shields.7z (6EE6ECE0) (Installed)
++ 074 - Deadly Serious Shrouded Armor.rar (77CE4B8A) (Installed)
++ 075 - -_Ebony_Redone_V2_--2544-2-0.zip (A2578078) (Installed)
++ 076 - Nightingale_Prime_Male_and_Female-1896.zip (E9F3410C) (Installed)
++ 077 - Razor_Scales_Armor_and_Cannibal_Lord-1907-1-0.zip (16D030C6) (Installed)
++ 078 - ShieldsOfYsgramor-2121.7z (62A5CBED) (Installed)
++ 079 - HighRes Glass Armor and Weapons.7z (567F0703) (Installed)
++ 080 - HD_ReflectionsForArmor-1197-1-0.rar (4681E5A6) (Installed)
++ 081 - Daedric_Reborn_v_1_1b-3006-1-1.rar (33B986D2) (Installed)
++ 082 - Better_Thieves_Guild-5926-1-0.rar (A5E94A6C) (Installed)
083 - ==04 Clothing Retex==
++ 084 - Improved_NPC_Clothing_1_8_0-2674.rar (F857467D) (Installed)
++ 085 - ImpNPCCloth_Expansion_pack_1_1-2674.rar (F9482BCF) (Installed)
++ 086 - MageandMonkOutfitsTexReplacerV1-1548-V1-0.rar (80A40AA8) (Installed)
++ 088 - AEterna_Circlets_v2_0-1994.rar (563E7193) (Installed)
++ 089 - Not Really HD Rings.7z (1C4ADFD1) (Installed)
++ 090 - Tavern_Clothes_Blue_Long-806-1-0.7z (F3E60AF5) (Installed)
++ 091 - Triss_v1_4-5135-1-4.rar (98F86B84) (Installed)
++ 092 - Triss_-_Deep_Black_v_1_3-4708-1-3.rar (938FC194) (Installed)
++ 093 - GreenBrown-4708.rar (EA477913) (Installed)
++ 094 - 41 HQ Nocturnal Robes_Nopan-1040.7z (144129A4) (Installed)
++ 095 - Zonzai_Compatible_Nocturnal_Dress_for_CBBE_v0-2-2676-0-2.7z (C5776D49) (Installed)
++ 096 - Archmage_Replacement_Mesh-2688.7z (ACD117DE) (Installed)
++ 097 - Elegant Nocturnal HQ Normal_Map-2688.rar (7EB54E0D) (Installed)
++ 098 - White_Nocturnal_Robe_v3-1040.7z (E155643B) (Installed)
099 - ==04 Weapon Retex==
++ 100 - Chopper_AXE_-_HD_v_0_3-2127-0-3.rar (61AA22CE) (Installed)
++ 101 - Weapons_of_the_Third_Era_1_3-3871-1-3.rar (63EF21D9) (Installed)
++ 102 - Skyrim_Weapon_Retex_Project-1754-0-09a.rar (99D190AC) (Installed)
++ 103 - JaySuS_Swords_V10-1002-10.zip (30A304CF) (Installed)
++ 104 - JaySuS_Swords_V10_to_V10b_Update-1002.zip (6BB9ABE2) (Installed)
++ 105 - Reversed_Dagger_2-1-2727-2-1.rar (BCDC80C1) (Installed)
++ 106 - Proper_Length_Arrows_V1_1_1-5164-1-1-1.7z (2B359412) (Installed)
107 - ==House and Furniture Retex==
++ 108 - Overlook_Tower_ESM_version-4514.rar (E057E6A2) (Installed)
++ 109 - Overlook_Tower_Summit_Addon-4514-1-0.rar (A039EA28) (Installed)
++ 110 - HQ_Towns_and_Villages_V1_2-3467-V1-2.rar (ADFD5D19) (Installed)
++ 111 - Spamheinz_HD_Farmhouse_FULL_1_6_WITH_mipmaps-994.zip (700CA069) (Installed)
++ 112 - HD-Furniture-and-Barrels-238.7z (427A88BA) (Installed)
++ 113 - Alchemy_and_enchanting_benches_retex-2043-1.rar (128F9BCD) (Installed)
++ 114 - Enchanting_Workbench_V2-2043.rar (3D592335) (Installed)
++ 115 - HD_Sacks_1.4.7z (7BD0FD40) (Installed)
++ 116 - candle_naturalbeige-2144-1.zip (AF2B0BFF) (Installed)
++ 117 - HD_BAR_RETEXTURE_IMPROVED_NORMALMAP-2632.rar (4102306A) (Installed)
++ 118 - Smudged_Glasscase-3693.7z (D9158C23) (Installed)
++ 119 - Updated_Red_and_Gold_Noble_Beds-2533.rar (B354BE72) (Installed)
120 - ==Item Retex==
++ 121 - HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE_-1192-1-6.7z (DC58B157) (Installed)
++ 122 - High_Resolution_Books_-_Menu_v1_5-1628.zip (7B6C15A5) (Installed)
++ 123 - High_Resolution_Books_-_Objects_v1_5-1628.zip (DEDFBDA6) (Installed)
++ 124 - Realistic_Paper_MAIN-937-0-21.rar (8419AAA1) (Installed)
++ 125 - HD_Keys_With_Normal_Maps-2875-1.7z (70742CA4) (Installed)
++ 126 - Improved_Torches_Textures_v2-534.rar (E64A8DFB) (Installed)
++ 127 - HD_Linens-2979-1-0.zip (3C22D822) (Installed)
++ 128 - Higher-Poly_Skyrim-2054.zip (D8F0854C) (Installed)
++ 129 - Hi-res_Pelts_0_2-3102-0-2.zip (57B61A1B) (Installed)
++ 130 - Ceramic_Style_Potions-2029-3-0.rar (E92A3C49) (Installed)
++ 131 - Ceramic_Style_Poisons-2029-3-0.rar (F12CC516) (Installed)
++ 132 - Leather_Strips-2877-0-9a.7z (49D5059B) (Installed)
133 - ==05 Misc Retex==
++ 134 - HQ_Workbench_1_1_2048px-3634.rar (985ECFEE) (Installed)
++ 135 - HD_Misc_v1-3595-1-0.zip (392A4D6A) (Installed)
++ 136 - Super_Realistic_Ore_Textures-3794-1.zip (21577EB6) (Installed)
++ 137 - Skyrim - Ingot texture pack v2.7z (C7F13EFA) (Installed)
++ 138 - Septim_HD_1_point_0-3018-1-0.zip (55167A76) (Installed)
++ 139 - Not Really HD Banners.7z (3187DFDE) (Installed)
++ 140 - Not Really HD Claws - 1024 Version.7z (076EB9A1) (Installed)
++ 141 - Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile - Wrecked.zip (59F16CF4) (Installed)
++ 142 - Not Really HD Stone of Barenziahv3-2878-0-9a.7z (1905920C) (Installed)
++ 143 - DeadlySpellImpacts_High_v1_5-2947-1-5.7z (2D3C510B) (Installed)
++ 144 - Realistic Smoke and Embers v1.3.7z (9A76FBDF) (Installed)
++ 145 - Intricate Spider Webs_v1_0-2532.7z (FE407C90) (Installed)
++ 146 - Smooth_Dragon_Runes-2580.7z (6F4287C1) (Installed)
++ 147 - Enhanced Blood Textures.rar (FC3C48BA) (Installed)
++ 148 - Ruins_Pot_Retexture_2048_-_Darker_with_mipmaps-3453-1-2.zip (20BFE8F9) (Installed)
++ 149 - Subliminal_Traps-2653-1.7z (7175A922) (Installed)
++ 150 - HD_High_Resolution_Map_-_4X_version-3721-1-0.zip (A02BE226) (Installed)
++ 151 - soul_gems_V2-3510-2.rar (75BF07D8) (Installed)
++ 152 - HQ_Grindstone-3506.rar (606A43D9) (Installed)
++ 153 - HD_Baskets_Fixed-2782-1-1.7z (370FDDF8) (Installed)
++ 154 - Replacement_Ivy_1024-1878-1-0.zip (BE7EBB4B) (Installed)
155 - ==06 Interface Tweaks==
++ 156 - SkyUI-2-BCF-.7z (B956B321) (Installed)
++ 157 - Immersive HUD 0.2b.7z (C3F26DB6) (Installed)
++ 158 - Container Categorization-1.3.7.0.zip (D9B48A61) (Installed)
++ 159 - CategorizedFavoritesMenu_v0_1_7-4862-0-1-7.zip (B3DCFFA5) (Installed)
++ 160 - Skyrim_Improved_menu-5729.7z (9AE3386A) (Installed)
++ 161 - Main_Menu_Fog_Remover-3417.7z (B74D2118) (Installed)
++ 162 - main_menu_randomizer_complete_UPDATED_VERSION-3708.rar (01D0AACD) (Installed)
++ 163 - Blurry_Screen_Blood-60.rar (8CCD8D96) (Installed)
++ 164 - Magic_Cards_Font-95-2-0.rar (60BE9741) (Installed)
++ 165 - LockpickingUI Retex-anti-leather_version-2845-1-1.rar (B00C12AA) (Installed)
++ 166 - Time_on_loading_v5-98.zip (BB548BF4) (Installed)
++ 167 - A_Quality_World_Map_-_All_Roads_v7-4929-7-0.zip (4197FA84) (Installed)
168 - ==Music and Sounds==
++ 169 - Epic_Enhanced_Skyrim_Soundtrack_v2.5.7z (09C9F118) (Installed)
++ 170 - Smooth_draw_and_Sheathe_sfx-1117-1-0.zip (438A8635) (Installed)
++ 171 - Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder_V5-1702.7z (ED016AA8) (Installed)
++ 172 - Ambient_Seagulls-1306-1.rar (8E61374F) (Installed)
++ 173 - Sounds_of_Nature_Fire_1_0-4278.rar (62A7DDEB) (Installed)
++ 174 - Sounds_of_Nature_Water_1_1-4226.rar (D135B86F) (Installed)
++ 175 - RealisticWeaponsSwings-3698-1.rar (A4D49341) (Installed)
++ 176 - Activate_Noise_Removal-210-1-0.zip (8C773CA0) (Installed)
++ 177 - Reduced_Distance_NPC_Greetings-746-1-0.zip (A5732F52) (Installed)
++ 178 - Improved_Combat_Sounds_v1_1-5289-1-1.zip (1D024A31) (Installed)
++ 179 - Catacomb_Ambience_Loop-4636.7z (B021367B) (Installed)
++ 180 - FerociousSaberCatSounds-3738-1.rar (74AAA299) (Installed)
++ 181 - TheEpicofArcher-6035.rar (296FD26F) (Installed)
182 - ==Crafting==
++ 186 - Tytanis_-_The_Ultimate_Mod_v052_ENGLISH-1601-0-52.7z (A4BB8F50) (Installed)
187 - ==07 Gameplay Tweaks==
++ 188 - Catwalk_-_Normal-5053-1-0.rar (F52F4BD6) (Installed)
++ 189 - Pickaxe_Weight_Reduction_quarter-818.zip (078FDFC3) (Installed)
++ 190 - Dragonbone_Weight_Reduction_x10-798.zip (4943E2D0) (Installed)
++ 191 - Killable_Children_-_1_01-774.zip (07E5F914) (Installed)
++ 192 - Killable_Children_-_Quest_Protected-774-1-00.zip (6956AF7B) (Installed)
++ 193 - Rich_Merchants-769.zip (E9C519B5) (Installed)
++ 194 - noFastTravel_v1-1-2075.zip (B4708A16) (Installed)
++ 195 - Grab_Moveable_Statics_-_English-3562.7z (6F49FCA9) (Installed)
++ 196 - Lockpick_Pro_v3-219-3.zip (F802B2F0) (Installed)
++ 197 - Cowardly_horses_v3-1522.7z (14EA03D8) (Installed)
++ 198 - Move_it_-_Less_Wait_Time-4020-1-01.zip (F4BECE63) (Installed)
199 - ==08 Combat Tweaks==
++ 200 - Deadly_Traps_and_Sickly_Diseases-2905-1-2.rar (519B194F) (Installed)
++ 201 - Faster_Arrows_v1_01-1009-1-01.rar (72733B28) (Installed)
++ 202 - Balanced_Magic_v1_30-2275-1-30.zip (52151ACD) (Installed)
++ 203 - MidasSkyrim_006_Vendor-3413-0-06av.zip (7CFA3401) (Installed)
++ 204 - Deadly_Dragons-3829-2-4.zip (641A9531) (Installed)
++ 205 - Realistic_Force-601-1-5.rar (27C580EC) (Installed)
++ 206 - Realistic_Running_Speed-1931-1-2-2.zip (2AD19307) (Installed)
++ 207 - Death Cam (30 Seconds).7z (44E44A40) (Installed)
++ 208 - Casting_animation_fix_UPDATED-580.rar (13F701AC) (Installed)
++ 209 - Dual Wielding Animations v1.0.zip (A2A444CD) (Installed)
++ 210 - NoAutoAim-3460-1-0.rar (66CF8F6A) (Installed)
212 - ==Unsorted==
218 - ==Last==
[/xml]


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Latest beta.
> 4AA
> 16AF
> Ultra
> All sliders max.
> FXAA
> No FXAA inject!
> start in riverwood and go up the path to the 3 stones that can bless you certain powers.
> 
> ScreenShot3.jpg 553k .jpg file
> 
> Then look at the next image. Put TCL command in and walk through the air, low down, skim the water surface....follow the arrows. Up the path i see 1 or 2 stutters and over the water i get a stutter as i make my way to the final part of the course.
> 
> ScreenShot2.jpg 861k .jpg file
> 
> Also when returning the riverwood via the same path, i see about 10 trees load, along with a stutter.


ON my way...

EDIT: If I use TFC over that area and glide over the water FPS drops massivly and I get what looks like micro stuttering. if I walk near that area without using TFC and look around its fine.

Please post ini files...


----------



## Fourth Outsider

There's mine. If it's good enough, might get a larger version up.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> That looks rather goth... I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, Im sure I saw her at the pub the other night


thanks lol aint she a beauty. love this game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What's the texture quality like on this mod? Any good? Any obvious conflicts or issues you've come across with it?


quality is ok. you'll look bald sometimes when using the transparent one. and sometimes i feel that my character also look like a man using the long hair. like sepiroth. comes only with 2 hair/type. short and long one, non-transparent and transparent one.


----------



## Milamber

The new Skyrim 2K v1.4 looks good, this is 2048 version for Solitude.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The new Skyrim 2K v1.4 looks good, this is 2048 version for Solitude.


very nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourth Outsider*
> 
> There's mine. If it's good enough, might get a larger version up.


That looks amazing! Where is that location?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

More changes and getting closer









PS...Sorry for the .png hell


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> More changes and getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...Sorry for the .png hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pics*


Holy contrast Batman!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Holy contrast Batman!


With this game it's how I like lt lol









I'm trying to go with as "Dark/Bright realistic look" as I can that was influenced by the "Look" of the dragon attack at the beginning of the game.

Am not into the "Fantasy" look lol


----------



## Lifeshield

The problem is that your shadows are so dark they look unrealistic. They block out any detail. I like the look of the rest but you should work on those shadows a bit more.

Had a play with that No Tint mod and I quite like it though I had to modify my FXAA again because of it, lol.





All future FXAA profiles from me will include this in the pack as standard from now on. Going to do a touch more tweaking as I'm not at a finale with this one, lol.

Need to download a body texture aswell.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The problem is that your shadows are so dark they look unrealistic. They block out any detail. I like the look of the rest but you should work on those shadows a bit more.


I can say the shadows in the pics are darker than in the game (by a little but they are not exactly black) due to the image size of the pics. But in all honesty their is NO Problem with the shadows as it's My look lol.

No offense taken by your comment by the way









The Goal was like the dragon attack at the start of the game "when everything Gets dark and Bright" but I didn't want it so that it kills the color by making everything too dark "It's not as easy as I thought it would be lol" and I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> More changes and getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...Sorry for the .png hell


I like that look, I take it that is ENB with some heavy SSAO!?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> With this game it's how I like lt lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to go with as "Dark/Bright realistic look" as I can that was influenced by the "Look" of the dragon attack at the beginning of the game.
> Am not into the "Fantasy" look lol


If you like that look then more power to ya!







Gotta admit though, looks interesting.


----------



## Milamber

If thats not ENB, I'd like to have a tweak with his config!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> ON my way...
> EDIT: If I use TFC over that area and glide over the water FPS drops massivly and I get what looks like micro stuttering. if I walk near that area without using TFC and look around its fine.
> Please post ini files...


First of all, a huge thank you to yourself and majin for the extensive help and support here. I will be happy to provide you with all the information you need. Might i add, i tried the game on a HDD and it did not make any difference.
skyrim pref.ini (My documents/games)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
iScreenShotIndex=4
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=40000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=150000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyrim.ini (Same location as skyrim pref

Code:



Code:


[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uExterior Cell Buffer=36

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> so pop-in and stutters. It sounds almost as if your game is streaming the textures entirely from ssd. Words are failing me here so an example is in order. When I first started modding my Crysis 1 game way back when I edited an ini to tweak it etc. Well I got the most god awful stutters as the game was constantly loading them from my HDD and bypassing my gpu almost entirely. Think it was rtexturesstreaming = 2 or something crazy. Once I disabled that everything was butter. Now crysis and skyrim are not the same but that case sounds strikingly similar in my mind.
> Yeah I know it is a bother but if you don't mind posting those screenies (INI's, Nvidia Inspector SKyrim profile, and your main directory/data folder) there has to be something someone can spot that is off somewhere. Oh well back to sniffing it out. (I'm like house MD, I LOVE problems. lol. Thats a sad state of life just like on the show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4834
> posted by same guy who uploaded ddsopt.Ethatron


See my ini's above.
Here is Nvidia CP. I've tried setting the settings in global and skyrim profile. I also tried turning 16af off in game and running it via nvidia cp and all that good stuff.
I also tried no AO.
Nvidia inspector also did not bring anything to the table.

Here are SS's below
Thank you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The problem is that your shadows are so dark they look unrealistic. They block out any detail. I like the look of the rest but you should work on those shadows a bit more.
> 
> Had a play with that No Tint mod and I quite like it though I had to modify my FXAA again because of it, lol.
> 
> All future FXAA profiles from me will include this in the pack as standard from now on. Going to do a touch more tweaking as I'm not at a finale with this one, lol.
> 
> Need to download a body texture aswell.


glad to hear. most people that ive read who try it like it alot. Can't wait to see your final results after incorporation.

@Bradley

have to go to work so i will thoroughly look over those once I'm there BUT off the top of my head turn this off

bGamepadEnable=1
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> If thats not ENB, I'd like to have a tweak with his config!


it's ENB v0.102 w/ injFX


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The problem is that your shadows are so dark they look unrealistic. They block out any detail. I like the look of the rest but you should work on those shadows a bit more.
> 
> Had a play with that No Tint mod and I quite like it though I had to modify my FXAA again because of it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All future FXAA profiles from me will include this in the pack as standard from now on. Going to do a touch more tweaking as I'm not at a finale with this one*, lol.
> 
> Need to download a body texture aswell.


Waiting very impatiently...


----------



## BradleyW

No chance would i have with that config! I struggle running at vanilla! (Images at botton of page 146)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> First time I was playing the intro scene, I was so busy looking around at everything and taking it all in when the big ass dragon yelled something above and the before I knew it, smashed right in front of my face and threw me back all the way to the wall and yet somehow I survived! Until he blew his fire breath at me....... freaking awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click for bigger*


Since I only saw this thread about a week ago, this picture is the one that convinced me that I need this game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Solitude 1.4



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Waiting very impatiently...


You might be waiting a while. Ran into a few issues I need to try and compensate for. If I can't compensate for them I'm not going to share it because I think it will ruin the experience for others. Namely a nightime issue where the night basically won't render properly (I'm assuming this is because of the No Tint mod as it removes some sundown effects aswell), and a blue tint issue on stone which whatever I try just doesn't want to go away.

Looks nice in forests etc but it needs tweaking some, so we'll see. Not going to be happening too soon however as I have some other stuff to do aswell, lol.


----------



## Demented

I thought these looked cool..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I thought these looked cool..


Nice.

Here's some with my new FXAA Profile that I'm working on.





As you can see I've managed to add some more saturation without overdoing it. Keeping it vanilla yet making it more vibrant, while keeping white in check. These were without the "No Tints + Saturation" mod.

The difference between this and vanilla is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## majin662

@bradley. my game has that one too. I can't remember but shouldnt that skyrim default ini be inside the skyrim folder. Anyway, bout to post what ive found so far. finishing my chicken sammich'

@ lifeshield. I think on the nexus site where that mod is I think there was a discussion about the blue tint some people had reported. I agree nighttime seems a little dark sometimes...but in playing it is not impacting me too bad and actually makes torches usefull.


----------



## sterik01

Damn. My trees don't look like that.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> @ lifeshield. I think on the nexus site where that mod is I think there was a discussion about the blue tint some people had reported. I agree nighttime seems a little dark sometimes...but in playing it is not impacting me too bad and actually makes torches usefull.


I don't mind dark nights. The problem I was having was the nights were actually too bright during cloudy nights. As in it made it look more like a dark cloudy day than a dark cloudy night.

The blue tint is related mainly to colour balancing I think. Originally I was using Sepia to balance it out but the problem I was having with that was it was effecting sky colour and deviating blue skies into more reddish purple skies. I opted to use the FXAA to achieve vanilla vibrancy and balance out the colours instead. I could throw the "No Tints" in aswell but at the moment I need to work with the profile and get my colour balancing right before injecting more vibrancy. I can achieve similar vibrancy with the FXAA when I edit the files (I've already achieved this) but have instead opted for a slightly less vibrant look for now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Here's some with my new FXAA Profile that I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I've managed to add some more saturation without overdoing it. Keeping it vanilla yet making it more vibrant, while keeping white in check. These were without the "No Tints + Saturation" mod.
> 
> The difference between this and vanilla is pleasing to the eye.


My FXAA looks like that as well. Nice one! Is that flora overhaul with self shadow on that tree?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @bradley. my game has that one too. I can't remember but shouldnt that skyrim default ini be inside the skyrim folder. Anyway, bout to post what ive found so far. finishing my chicken sammich'
> @ lifeshield. I think on the nexus site where that mod is I think there was a discussion about the blue tint some people had reported. I agree nighttime seems a little dark sometimes...but in playing it is not impacting me too bad and actually makes torches usefull.


There is a ini pref in skyrim folder as well, but the numbers are different to the ones in my docs.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is that flora overhaul with self shadow on that tree?


Yes, I'm using Vurts and have Tree and Grass Shadows enabled.

I've been playing around and this is what I've come up with so far. All images have been loaded from the same save point, one set of screens at day, the other set at night. First image of each set is my profile working alone. The second is my profile with No Tints tweaks.

These are best viewed full size, especially the night time screenshots.

*Day:*


> *FXAA*
> 
> **
> 
> *FXAA + No Tints*
> 
> **
> 
> *Managed to get a file that added a little more vibrancy without over doing it. The mountains don't have such a horrible blue tint (though there's still small traces of it, this just cannot be helped at the moment) and the sky is a much more vibrant blue.*


*Night:*


> *FXAA*
> 
> **
> 
> *FXAA + No Tints*
> 
> **
> 
> *The dark night is actually pretty realistic and makes for some great jump out of your seat moments when a wolf sneaks up on you out of the darkness. This was a cloudy night with no moon out. The torch illuminates areas nicely aswell. Good for immersion.*


If you want to try this out for yourself you can grab the entire fileset that I'm using below.

Lifeshield FXAA Profile and Mods.zip 727k .zip file


----------



## evensen007

Nice. REALLY digging the no tints subtleties that get added to your config. Going to try this tonight!


----------



## Lifeshield

And I'm on fire! (the blueness is from a spell effect in front of me)


----------



## majin662

1.4 PATCH BETA OUT!!!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> 1.4 PATCH BETA OUT!!!


WUT!? Are the code optimizations intact? Link! This must also mean CK is near!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Did you see this? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6387


I haven't seen that particular mod but I know of the particle down texturing to increase performance, I just have never bothered with it as it really doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> WUT!? Are the code optimizations intact? Link! This must also mean CK is near!


poster on beths forums says 60 fps constant in whiterun now. ill find out shortly


----------



## majin662

last quick tidbit so as to not spam, but more and more are claiming big gains and stability now. heres to hoping cmon 5 o clock


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> LMAO! I think I know the tree you're talking about. Couple of giants walking around it near whiterun. You can grab some type of sweet waffle syrup from it too if you play your cards right.
> I haven't tried it on my sweetrolls yet, but I'm sure it will be good.


OoOOoOoohhh syrup for sweet rolls....you keed?!? (i did think the tree would give me sommat....else why the purple tree?)


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> WUT!? Are the code optimizations intact? Link! This must also mean CK is near!


http://www.bethblog.com/


----------



## Lifeshield

45FPS at tree of rapeage.

Seems about the same as Skyboost for me.

Also be aware once you update you can't use Skyboost. If you put Skyboost in your directory it tells you that the game version is unrecognized.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> OoOOoOoohhh syrup for sweet rolls....you keed?!? (i did think the tree would give me sommat....else why the purple tree?)


You have to take the quest first from the lady in white run!


----------



## Spacedinvader

I get about that normally (30 if i shoogle the camera like an eejit) but you have a 6870...still, an improvement is an improvement!









^^ lady in whiterun will be hunted! don't suppose it's the old dear?


----------



## BradleyW

deleted.


----------



## Milamber

I told you it would be the 24th!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Spacedinvader

NOICE!


----------



## Milamber




----------



## BradleyW

DL'ing patch now.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


Simply beautiful.


----------



## Spacedinvader

wallpapered on the GFs laptop
















mibby now she will understand why i fork off for a couple days at a time!









@ Brad let us know if it fixes your stuttering so we don't get the thread flooded with your problem







(i keed! but let us know)


----------



## majin662

Whats that from mil??


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> wallpapered on the GFs laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mibby now she will understand why i fork off for a couple days at a time!


Thanks! Here is the 1920x1080 version









http://i.imgur.com/GCvso.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Whats that from mil??


What do you mean?


----------



## Spacedinvader

lappy is 1280x768...still applying full 1080p pic. it looks real! reps called for!


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, i would like to announce that disabling steam overlay has removed pretty much most, if not all issues. If only i did this from day one. I thought about it, but i did not wanna give up the chat and browser in game.

Thank you to All those who have helped! rep to all.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey everyone, i would like to announce that disabling steam overlay has removed pretty much most, if not all issues. If only i did this from day one. I thought about it, but i did not wanna give up the chat and browser in game.
> Thank you to All those who have helped! rep to all.


Glad it' sorted!

Here is another nice sunset!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey everyone, i would like to announce that disabling steam overlay has removed pretty much most, if not all issues. If only i did this from day one. I thought about it, but i did not wanna give up the chat and browser in game.
> Thank you to All those who have helped! rep to all.


Its always the simple things, isnt it? Glad you got it sorted


----------



## BradleyW

Any tips on adding a bit of colour via FXAA? I have a good setting atm but colour is always welcome









Edit: Yeah thank you guy's. I've given rep. Also, Majin convinced me to remove the overlay which has removed pretty much all stutters. Now things load in front of me without holding up the game for half a second lol.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Glad it' sorted!
> Here is another nice sunset!


Mil,

Your new settings look great! Post them up!


----------



## BradleyW

Edit: Sethy, yeah remove skyboost and/or TESVAL/SKSE with the beta patch!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Edit: Sethy, yeah remove skyboost and/or TESVAL/SKSE with the beta patch!


Thanks man


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


Still waiting... POst it up!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Still waiting... POst it up!


Already did 2 days ago







http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1370#post_16254091


----------



## Sethy666

Its quiet... too quiet...

Maybe everyone is seeing how the new patch is working out...


----------



## Milamber

I'm here!









I think the American's and English are asleep!!


----------



## Sethy666

Yep - goes real quiet about this time of the day. Its all good though, I can get some work done









How is that patch BTW... as you can tell, Im still at work...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - goes real quiet about this time of the day. Its all good though, I can get some work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that patch BTW... as you can tell, Im still at work...


I'm at work too! I work from home though - so I can check forums, but I don't play Skyrim till I'm done. Got gym tonight then I will have a bash..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm at work too! I work from home though - so I can check forums, *but I don't play Skyrim till I'm done*. Got gym tonight then I will have a bash..


Thats very restrained of you









Im a late night player. Once I put the family to bed... only trouble is, its all to easy to lose track of time. One hour turns into four and its 2.30am before I know it


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Finally within the realm of ambient light I have been searching for







Not much different then previous pics but the difference more then makes up for the subtlety.


----------



## Milamber

Can you upload that config mate?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can you upload that config mate?


^ What he said. I've been messing around with FXAA as of late. I can't stand playing the game without ENB, even if I have 15 more FPS because of it haha. You said in a couple posts back that is was v102 ENB + FXAA?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

This is my favorite.


----------



## mesaone

Postcard shot.



Action shot

.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesaone*
> 
> Postcard shot.
> 
> Action shot
> .


the action shot is after the dragon is dead, next time do this in the middle of a fight, ~ to open the console, type tfc 1 enter then fov 9 enter(i like 9 but you can try different settings for different shots.0 you can now put the camera wherever you want & take a true action shot.

edit i do really like the postcard shot though


----------



## mesaone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> next time do this in the middle of a fight


I prefer to enjoy the fight. You can take screenshots whenever you like, and I will take mine when I want to. Give me a break, I'll keep my FOV settings where I want them and the most I will do is hide the HUD for some shots.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Finally within the realm of ambient light I have been searching for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much different then previous pics but the difference more then makes up for the subtlety.


Even in direct mid-day sun it's too dark. And all you've shown us is that little area outdoors in the sun. I can't imagine what kind of mess it is indoors, at night, or in a dungeon. Getting balance in all areas using ENB is a challenge to say the least.

P.S. Can we stop using imageshack? It sucks. No one wants to deal with advertising.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mesaone*
> 
> I prefer to enjoy the fight. You can take screenshots whenever you like, and I will take mine when I want to. Give me a break, I'll keep my FOV settings where I want them and the most I will do is hide the HUD for some shots.


Um I wasn't coming down on you & the only reason i suggested what i did is because you called that an action shot. as far as enjoying the fight props to ya, i've got a few saves that are just for creating scenes, save in a location you like & spawn whatever you want, fight & set up the shot. I do that for fun as a break, play however you want, all i was saying is if you want a better action shot try what i said. this thread is about your best skyrim pictures, i thought this was the place to share how to set up a dynamic shot. I'm not picking on you just trying to help, say you took your screenshot at the same time you did after the dragon died, tfc 1 would let you move your camera to wherever you want, then after you're done tfc 0 & its back to normal. If you personally don't want to try it fine maybe someone else will.

edit to show what i mean


----------



## Lifeshield

Like these...


----------



## Milamber

Liking that shadow depth and palette, nice balance of colour tones Lifeshield


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Like these...


yeah pretty much, only thing i would have done differently for the first shot would have been to use a different fov to get more focus on the dragon. wiht practice you can get shots like this guy's http://www.skyrimnexus.com/imageshare/image.php?id=24951


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> wiht practice you can get shots like this guy's http://www.skyrimnexus.com/imageshare/image.php?id=24951


Alot of good action shots are more about the luck of pausing the game at the right moment, and being in the right place at the right (or in the case of dragons wrong) time. At least when you're playing the game anyway.

Personally I don't go out of my way to set up shots alot of the time, though I have done before (like finding a good spot, setting up a pose and then waiting for the right lighting tone). Alot of it's just spur of the moment stuff, except my favourite hotspots for taking pics of new FXAAs for comparisons. 

And I couldn't pull that dragon shot any closer into the character because of other scenery and actors taking up the shot. It would have made it look worse in my opinion (well you would have had to of been there ).

I got a good shot the other day which alot of people liked, here:


----------



## ShadowEW

Some awesome screens through-out. (I did only look at about 15-20 pages worth of skipping through xP)
I don't really have anything to compare, but my favourite so far:


D'aww... Cute lil foxy :3

http://steamcommunity.com/id/RenaLanford/screenshot/613842483375630591?filter=app_72850 (Yes, I'm RenaLanford / shadowew on Steam)


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Alot of good action shots are more about the luck of pausing the game at the right moment, and being in the right place at the right (or in the case of dragons wrong) time. At least when you're playing the game anyway.
> 
> Personally I don't go out of my way to set up shots alot of the time, though I have done before (like finding a good spot, setting up a pose and then waiting for the right lighting tone). Alot of it's just spur of the moment stuff, except my favourite hotspots for taking pics of new FXAAs for comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I couldn't pull that dragon shot any closer into the character because of other scenery and actors taking up the shot. It would have made it look worse in my opinion (well you would have had to of been there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I got a good shot the other day which alot of people liked, here:


Too true, about it being the luck of timing your pause, thats part of the fun in setting up a scene. That is a very nice shot there.


----------



## gceclifton

Milamber - any chance of a list of mods you use with those FXAA settings? I love that screenshot (Sun poking through clouds over mountain range) and now have it as my background









I have yet to install Skyrim after reinstalling windows and want to get the most out of it straight off the bat - It's been too long since I last played!


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> Milamber - any chance of a list of mods you use with those FXAA settings? I love that screenshot (Sun poking through clouds over mountain range) and now have it as my background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to install Skyrim after reinstalling windows and want to get the most out of it straight off the bat - It's been too long since I last played!


cant answer what his settings are but if you go here http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/ you will find everything you need to get the most out of skyrim


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> Milamber - any chance of a list of mods you use with those FXAA settings? I love that screenshot (Sun poking through clouds over mountain range) and now have it as my background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to install Skyrim after reinstalling windows and want to get the most out of it straight off the bat - It's been too long since I last played!


Sure:

The only item not on that list is Wars in Skyrim.


----------



## Smo




----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> -snip-


WOW. Are those pics from in-game? Talk about a fantastic (literal) looking game! What are you using to get those colors? I must try this out!!! I love the next to last pic. I don't see myself playing with these colors, but man those screenshots look pretty. Good job!


----------



## mcochran1998

now thats art, I wouldn't use those settings personally but very nice indeed


----------



## hxcnero

A bit of cheesy comedic relief from all seriously awesome Screen shots everyone is posting.


----------



## mcochran1998




----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*


HANDS OFF! SNEAK THIEF! hahaha


----------



## BradleyW

@SMO, is that an ENB profile and are you using other mods for the coloured sky?

Here is another image i had taken a while back...


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> WOW. Are those pics from in-game? Talk about a fantastic (literal) looking game! What are you using to get those colors? I must try this out!!! I love the next to last pic. I don't see myself playing with these colors, but man those screenshots look pretty. Good job!


Yeah they're in-game. I can appreciate that not many people want to play with colours as saturated as mine but I love the vibrancy of it - it's what I want my Skyrim to look like! That said, I have toned it down since my last post. Cheers for the comment!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now thats art, I wouldn't use those settings personally but very nice indeed


Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @SMO, is that an ENB profile and are you using other mods for the coloured sky?
> Here is another image i had taken a while back...


I'm using injFX Shaders & FXAA (the very first release) and enhanced night from Skyrim Nexus, but that's all regarding the sky.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I'm using injFX Shaders & FXAA (the very first release) and enhanced night from Skyrim Nexus, but that's all regarding the sky.


Mind sharing your files? I'd like to have a play with those.

How do you guys like the colour on this? (Remember I go for a vanilla look)


----------



## _02

SMO - great pictures.

Has anyone noticed that the footprint textures for the snow have modern boot sole imprints in them?

Not as obvious in your pic there. Perhaps we have different textures.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Mind sharing your files? I'd like to have a play with those.
> 
> How do you guys like the colour on this? (Remember I go for a vanilla look)


colors are ok, if you want to try something close to vanilla take a look at this enb setting http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4973


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> colors are ok, if you want to try something close to vanilla take a look at this enb setting http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4973


I can't use ENB it cripples my framerates terribly.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I can't use ENB it cripples my framerates terribly.


You and everyone else. I have a 7970 incoming, and I'm curious to test Enb with it. I was hitting a huge Vram wall on my 5870's, but I'm not sure that's the whole picture concerning poor enb performance. I should have it tomorrow and will be re-testing enb's, injfx's, FULL texture packs etc.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I can't use ENB it cripples my framerates terribly.


how many mods are you running & what resolution textures are you using?

edit after looking around enb hurts fps the most when using SSAO. turn that off & you can get better frames.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> how many mods are you running & what resolution textures are you using?
> edit after looking around enb hurts fps the most when using SSAO. turn that off & you can get better frames.


I'm running just under 6gb of texture mods mostly at 2k or less. The mods I'm using make no difference. With FXAA off I'm at around 50FPS+ minimum in cities (including Whiterun), 60FPS+ minimum outside. With FXAA I only take a 5-10FPS minimum hit depending on location.

SSAO off makes no difference, well it does but ENB still cripples my framerates regardless. I'm not talking a couple extra FPS over FXAA, I'm talking upto 30FPS difference dependant on version. I've already done all the troubleshooting I could with it, even had a few tips from the guys who know what they're doing with it and tried a few file modifications, It simply doesn't like my system.

I've played around with it a fair bit but when it comes down to it I'd rather have a playable game than a slideshow. I can make my game look pretty enough for my liking using FXAA until someone comes up with something that's a little more AMD friendly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> You and everyone else. I have a 7970 incoming, and I'm curious to test Enb with it. I was hitting a huge Vram wall on my 5870's, but I'm not sure that's the whole picture concerning poor enb performance. I should have it tomorrow and will be re-testing enb's, injfx's, FULL texture packs etc.


It's because we use AMD cards. ENB was built with Nvidia in mind (Boris made this pretty clear that results using AMD setups would be different between each user).


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm running just under 6gb of texture mods mostly at 2k or less. The mods I'm using make no difference. With FXAA off I'm at around 50FPS+ minimum in cities (including Whiterun), 60FPS+ minimum outside. With FXAA I only take a 5-10FPS minimum hit depending on location.
> 
> SSAO off makes no difference, well it does but ENB still cripples my framerates regardless. I'm not talking a couple extra FPS over FXAA, I'm talking upto 30FPS difference dependant on version. I've already done all the troubleshooting I could with it, even had a few tips from the guys who know what they're doing with it and tried a few file modifications, It simply doesn't like my system.
> 
> I've played around with it a fair bit but when it comes down to it I'd rather have a playable game than a slideshow. I can make my game look pretty enough for my liking using FXAA until someone comes up with something that's a little more AMD friendly.
> 
> It's because we use AMD cards. ENB was built with Nvidia in mind (Boris made this pretty clear that results using AMD setups would be different between each user).


allright fxaa it is then have you seen this one, http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2069


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> allright fxaa it is then have you seen this one?


Nope, but it's pretty similar to what I'm building (except mines focusing on working in a dark night sky). If you look back a few pages you'll see a bit more of the custom FXAA + No Tints mod that I've been building.

Couple of screenshots from the AUthentic Lighting ENB mod plus a few other mods for lighting and sky.

I actually really like the look of this one though it needs a bit of work to improve performance and lighting in some aspects.







I really need to try and capture a bow shot just as the arrow let's loose for ultimate effect.


----------



## Lifeshield

Few more...

This will look quite good if I can brighten the shadow and reduce the glare of the days a little.











Going to have to change my characters eye colour for future shots aswell, lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Lifeshield, did you use full bloom or something? Looks alright!

@SMO, you should post your settings!

Edit: Here is a recent shot of my game today.


----------



## Fourth Outsider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! Where is that location?


Erm, Eldergleam Sanctuary. I had to tweak the FOV a bit, but it was worth it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Lifeshield, did you use full bloom or something? Looks alright!


It's an ENB and some lighting mods that I'm playing around with. Yes, there's a ton of bloom, lol.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's an ENB and some lighting mods that I'm playing around with. Yes, there's a ton of bloom, lol.


Just to let you know, your FXAA profiles look even more amazing with the beta patch









Love your work and thanks again


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Even in direct mid-day sun it's too dark. And all you've shown us is that little area outdoors in the sun. I can't imagine what kind of mess it is indoors, at night, or in a dungeon. Getting balance in all areas using ENB is a challenge to say the least.
> P.S. Can we stop using imageshack? It sucks. No one wants to deal with advertising.


First off This ENB or any others ENB /injFX/ FXAA etc. is NOT Yours... Who Are YOU or Anyone else to say what is right / wrong? If I wanted Your opinion I would ask right?

I am Doing this for Me... Not You or anyone else... END of Story.

Secondly You are So concerned over what pics I have posted and what I haven't.. Why? You want My ENB or something?









" I can't imagine what kind of mess it is indoors, at night, or in a dungeon" - Well now you don't have to imagine and You can witness the horror.

Thirdly .. ENB is a Tool and is for People to use it as they see fit and or However they please to get the look that they wish.

Dark/night:











Caves/Dungeons:













Indoors:













Misc:







As Far as The Image shack thing.... Stop clicking on pictures if it bothers You and that will solve that.

PS: Lifeshield : Nice Pics


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's an ENB and some lighting mods that I'm playing around with. Yes, there's a ton of bloom, lol.


dont do it. stay strong off the enb. your fxaa work has been great. your previous picture, I like the colors, very natural. but is it mods, glare, or just the moment thats making the sky indiscernible from the clouds for the most part? I notice it alot in many folks photos. Wish there was a biggest contrast between the clouds and the sky. or maybe its my eyes

Re-recommending these :

Varied Guards and Stormcloaks played around with it (cell needs to reset before you notice, but it gives each city there own distinct guard)

and

HQ LODS posted by Ethatron who did ddsopt recently (or re released what was already out there) Fixes the LODS of textures (didn't know what to expect, but was suprised at the subtle but noticeable difference it makes) also has a file to do the map as well


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> First off This ENB or any others ENB /injFX/ FXAA etc. is NOT Yours... Who Are YOU or Anyone else to say what is right / wrong? If I wanted Your opinion I would ask right?
> I am Doing this for Me... Not You or anyone else... END of Story.
> Secondly You are So concerned over what pics I have posted and what I haven't.. Why? You want My ENB or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I can't imagine what kind of mess it is indoors, at night, or in a dungeon" - Well now you don't have to imagine and You can witness the horror.
> Thirdly .. ENB is a Tool and is for People to use it as they see fit and or However they please to get the look that they wish.
> Dark/night:
> As Far as The Image shack thing.... Stop clicking on pictures if it bothers You and that will solve that.
> PS: Lifeshield : Nice Pics


don't feed the troll brah!!! Skewed is like that kid who keeps acting out , and no matter how hard you beat him he just craves it more


----------



## Sethy666

Can we please have one day on this thread where Skewed doesnt start throwing faeces at other members?

Please?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Even in direct mid-day sun it's too dark. And all you've shown us is that little area outdoors in the sun. I can't imagine what kind of mess it is indoors, at night, or in a dungeon. Getting balance in all areas using ENB is a challenge to say the least.
> P.S. Can we stop using imageshack? It sucks. No one wants to deal with advertising.


.....

Anyway, these shots are looking great. I can't stop playing around with the FXAA injector!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> First off This ENB or any others ENB /injFX/ FXAA etc. is NOT Yours... Who Are YOU or Anyone else to say what is right / wrong? If I wanted Your opinion I would ask right?
> I am Doing this for Me... Not You or anyone else... END of Story.
> Secondly You are So concerned over what pics I have posted and what I haven't.. Why? You want My ENB or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I can't imagine what kind of mess it is indoors, at night, or in a dungeon" - Well now you don't have to imagine and You can witness the horror.
> Thirdly .. ENB is a Tool and is for People to use it as they see fit and or However they please to get the look that they wish.
> 
> As Far as The Image shack thing.... Stop clicking on pictures if it bothers You and that will solve that.
> PS: Lifeshield : Nice Pics


Mate they're your pics, post them in whatever way you want to.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just to let you know, your FXAA profiles look even more amazing with the beta patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your work and thanks again


Thanks for the compliment, and you're very much welcome.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> dont do it. stay strong off the enb. your fxaa work has been great. your previous picture, I like the colors, very natural. but is it mods, glare, or just the moment thats making the sky indiscernible from the clouds for the most part? I notice it alot in many folks photos. Wish there was a biggest contrast between the clouds and the sky. or maybe its my eyes


I've been working to try and change the difference between sky and clouds on the ENB profile I'm modifying. What you'll find that makes the difference mostly is colouring between sky and cloud aswell as the types of cloud textures. Bloom can sometimes be a factor depending on how much you utilize, I'm trying to be moderate but don't want to underuse it either.

And don't worry I haven't abandoned FXAA. The performance is too good on that application for me to ignore it. I'm working on both FXAA and ENB as my goal is to create a setup that utilizes both (for the hardware masochists out there). Give a little something to both sides of the community and to those with rigs that really are powerful enough to handle it.

For now, some screenshots of my current project based on ENBSeries. I took an ENB Profile off the Nexus, some lighting mods and some sky textures, then modifed the ENB ini to improve the visual quality.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice shots man!


----------



## whitemencanjump

Wow, loving your work Lifeshield, those ENB shots look beautiful. Using your fxaa profile right now alongside this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4323. I'm just using the exterior.esp from that mod because your exterior wasn't quite colorful enough for my tastes, but the interiors/dungeons on your injector look incredible, so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I wish it was possible to rotate the camera during these finishing move thingies











Thats the ebony blade btw, leaches life from enemys, hence the red glow, it also gets more powerful if you kill someone you have befriended or helped


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I wish it was possible to rotate the camera during these finishing move thingies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the ebony blade btw, leaches life from enemys, hence the red glow, it also gets more powerful if you kill someone you have befriended or helped


It is, pull up console and type in the command tfc 1. That will allow free flight of cam with everything frozen in place.

So how many friends have you killed then?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Thats the ebony blade btw, leaches life from enemys, hence the red glow, it also gets more powerful if you kill someone you have befriended or helped


Whoa... way to make friends and influence people


----------



## GeforceGTS

I've already tried that, doesn't seem to work with finishing moves D;

and I'm not sure how many friends I've killed







none intentionally so far but the stats don't update on the weapon so you can't really tell..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Whoa... way to make friends and influence people


Persuasion through the threat of harm or death has always been very effective throughout history, at least in the short run.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I've already tried that, doesn't seem to work with finishing moves D;
> and I'm not sure how many friends I've killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none intentionally so far but the stats don't update on the weapon so you can't really tell..


Ah bummer. The only "friend" NPC I have tried to kill was a certain assassin werewolf due to very selfish reasons. Turned out I couldn't kill him or attain the desire that lead me to try to kill him in the first place.


----------



## GeforceGTS

hah yeah, did anyone bother to beat on the captives held in the dark brotherhood sanctuary torture room?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hah yeah, did anyone bother to beat on the captives held in the dark brotherhood sanctuary torture room?


Havent reached that quest yet... dont forget your spoilers guys


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> hah yeah, did anyone bother to beat on the captives held in the dark brotherhood sanctuary torture room?


I did. Only one of them seemed to have unique lines in response to the beatings I laid out. My assassin fulfilled her torturer role very well. I put on the DB robes and hood and stuff, beat them to an inch of their lives, and then healed them up and started all over again to see if they would actually contribute beyond what you find out by simply talking to them. Nope, just lots of wasted time and mana...


----------



## GeforceGTS

they aren't really important or anything, not part of a quest either.. they're just there







I'll tag stuff from now on though ;x

Hm when I beat them..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I used a pickaxe, lowest damage weapon I had and every one of them revealed locations for gold/loot


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Havent reached that quest yet... dont forget your spoilers guys


I didn't really consider it a spoiler, but others may. Good call! I will keep that in mind.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> they aren't really important or anything, not part of a quest either.. they're just there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tag stuff from now on though ;x
> Hm when I beat them..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I used a pickaxe, lowest damage weapon I had and every one of them revealed locations for gold/loot


They do that if you just talk to them repeatedly without violence as well.


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks guys


----------



## Milamber

I got these angle ideas from Lifeshield's screenies.


----------



## wanako

wait wait. Let me get this straight. That dragon is... vomiting on you?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> wait wait. Let me get this straight. That dragon is... vomiting on you?


Yeah, it fired that snot from these two holes inside its mouth.. gross eh!


----------



## Sethy666

hahaha... dragon vomit.

Those are some seriously glorious pics


----------



## Asininity

I don't have really any 'epic' 'awesome' photos. I do have this though...


I'm the hero Gotham deserves.


----------



## sterik01

Just started a new character. Making smarter choices, especially with perk points. I had wasted many points on my previous char by selecting skills in 2-handed attack and never using it.








So far i'm working on Archery, one-handed, blocking, regen, and destruction.
oh and sneak.







close up


----------



## GeforceGTS

I played the same, single handed, restoration and destruction mostly, single handed is maxed now though so I've switched to two handed or it will be slower to level up







Luckily the ebony blade levels up two handed while using the perks of single handed weapons


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

My ENB is Finished and I am Done.. After these pics there won't be anymore. Now time to Actually enjoy this Awesome game


----------



## Milamber

XxBeNigNxX would you mind sharing your config please and upload it?


----------



## Demented

One from earlier today...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I got these angle ideas from Lifeshield's screenies.


This is a really good shot.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## majin662

I still dont have the best camera technique, guess thatll be next but I did want to show off lifeshields new profile on my machine. and I forgot to introduce everyone to my character..shes a hottie. :-


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/712409/width/600/height/338/flags/



That is so good!! +REP for your modding efforts!


----------



## sterik01

I'm taking a huge performance hit with the enb. In some areas with snow I'm down to 14fps.

I want the eye candy but deleting the enb. Any tips?


----------



## Demented




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I still dont have the best camera technique, guess thatll be next but I did want to show off lifeshields new profile on my machine. and I forgot to introduce everyone to my character..shes a hottie. :-


I've been trying to capture a shot like this with fire arrows. Nice capture.

If you make her a bit whiter she'd look like Ivy Valentine from Soul Calibur. 

Profile's looking good on your setup. Running any lighting mods at all?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I'm taking a huge performance hit with the enb. In some areas with snow I'm down to 14fps.
> I want the eye candy but deleting the enb. Any tips?


Ok, try this out...

First make sure you're not using a ENB profile with the Patch. That can hurt framerate for some people.

SSAO=Off (set to False in the ini)

All Anti Aliasing=Off

Shadows=High

Decal Quality=High

FPS Limiter=30

Also try this mod: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> That is so good!! +REP for your modding efforts!


Thanks!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## majin662

@lifeshield. Thanks. I did a few different shots with arrows like that but didnt want to repost same style over and over. i have a good one of me shooting at a jumping fish.

No lighting mods per se. Only new additions are hqlods and fiddling with skyrime profile in inspector. The more i tweak the more i learn i love it. Trying to find the perfect lodbias atm . I am running butt loads of different things though. 8xq msaa fxaa and tsaa 8x sparse with saao at high quality. Still solid 60 fps so im not trying to jinx it

Finally read the instructions to the photo mod. Amazing what instructions can teach ya lol. No more crosshair photos.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Would it be trolling if I posted a link for this thread into this console thread about the game (specifically one for XBox) and show them what they are missing?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would it be trolling if I posted a link for this thread into this console thread about the game (specifically one for XBox) and show them what they are missing?


I think its more an enlightenment than a troll


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would it be trolling if I posted a link for this thread into this console thread about the game (specifically one for XBox) and show them what they are missing?


I dare you to go on xbox.com and do that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I dare you to go on xbox.com and do that.


This might prove thos Xbox people that PC is far better!


----------



## Asininity

Amazing pictures! Tonight, after I'm done here at work (oh no, did I just insinuate that I'm at work?







) I'm playing with Skyrim settings some more.

I own Skyrim for the 360 (long story, there was a perfectly sensible reason) and the PC version is far superior in every way possible if you have a decent enough computer.


----------



## Slightly skewed

New Elven armor for the Elven armor fans. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6937

I've tried fraps, msi AB, and ENB to take screenshots and they all turn out either burry, dark or both.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Asininity

I'm not sure if I really like the armor, or if I don't.


----------



## majin662

@skewed. have you tried the skyrim photography mod. Crazy simple, no overlay, all done in game and gives you multiple lenses etc to mess around with


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @skewed. have you tried the skyrim photography mod. Crazy simple, no overlay, all done in game and gives you multiple lenses etc to mess around with


I'm assuming you are referring to this? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2932

It looks like that mod is dead in the water as far as updates go.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm assuming you are referring to this? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2932
> It looks like that mod is dead in the water as far as updates go.


Yea, but what is there to update? It's just a collection of weather IDs and FOVs, with some of the 'lenses' also including the _tfc 1_ and _tm_ lines. I downloaded it but really just the weather batch files (there's an optional download for just those).

Special Weather 16 is real cool, as long as you do it around the middle of the day (too early in the morning or too late in the evening, and it doesn't look quite the same).

Images taken with the #16 from that mod - straight from Skyrim, no post-processing (as evident by me mistakenly leaving the HUD on in the first pic).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea, but what is there to update? It's just a collection of weather IDs and FOVs, with some of the 'lenses' also including the _tfc 1_ and _tm_ lines. I downloaded it but really just the weather batch files (there's an optional download for just those).
> Special Weather 16 is real cool, as long as you do it around the middle of the day (too early in the morning or too late in the evening, and it doesn't look quite the same).
> Images taken with the #16 from that mod - straight from Skyrim, no post-processing (as evident by me mistakenly leaving the HUD on in the first pic).


BW Skyrim looks awesome! Should make stealthy super easy.


----------



## whitemencanjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I'm not sure if I really like the armor, or if I don't.


It's better than the default, but not as good as the Mythic Elven Armor imo. Just found this as well, sorry if it has already been posted: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6524


----------



## Milamber

In game grain for a film type effect!


----------



## croy

how do you take shots with different angles??


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> how do you take shots with different angles??


When you want to take the shot do this:


Hit tilda key to bring up console
Type TFC 2
Type TM (to remove all on screen stuff)
Move the camera around to how you want your shot to look
Press screenshot button
I use fraps since I prefer the quality and it doesnt have that silly notice in top left telling you a screenshot has been captured.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitemencanjump*
> 
> It's better than the default, but not as good as the Mythic Elven Armor imo. Just found this as well, sorry if it has already been posted: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6524


That's really quite spiffy. Thanks! I'm going to download it when I get back.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> When you want to take the shot do this:
> 
> Hit tilda key to bring up console
> Type TFC 2
> Type TM (to remove all on screen stuff)
> Move the camera around to how you want your shot to look
> Press screenshot button
> I use fraps since I prefer the quality and it doesnt have that silly notice in top left telling you a screenshot has been captured.


thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Something strange with horses in this game. Game stutters when riding, but on foot it is fine. Anyone else having strange horse stuff? Also, textures on them are horrid.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Cmoney

I swear I had nothing to do with this...


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> When you want to take the shot do this:
> 
> Hit tilda key to bring up console
> Type TFC 2
> Type TM (to remove all on screen stuff)
> Move the camera around to how you want your shot to look
> Press screenshot button
> I use fraps since I prefer the quality and it doesnt have that silly notice in top left telling you a screenshot has been captured.


is there a way to move the camera precisely? its too sensitive.


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is there a way to move the camera precisely? its too sensitive.


I find it easier to be precise with an Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is there a way to move the camera precisely? its too sensitive.


Not that I know of, but you can use "fov xx" so for a close up "fov 30"


----------



## evensen007

Well it looks like the 3gb of Vram on the 7970 fixed my fps issues with Skyrim. I am now able to use ENB with a much smaller frame hit (15-20 instead for 30-40). I also reinstalled all the full version texture packs for skyrim Hd all the way through 1.4. I maxed out my Vram usage at 1800mb so far which would be one reason why my 5870's were choking. God enb looks great! There's just something about it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Well it looks like the 3gb of Vram on the 7970 fixed my fps issues with Skyrim. I am now able to use ENB with a much smaller frame hit (15-20 instead for 30-40). I also reinstalled all the full version texture packs for skyrim Hd all the way through 1.4. I maxed out my Vram usage at 1800mb so far which would be one reason why my 5870's were choking. God enb looks great! There's just something about it.


I've been waiting for someone to post using this card. Using AA and SSAO, what kind of FPS are you getting and at what res? Thanks.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to post using this card. Using AA and SSAO, what kind of FPS are you getting and at what res? Thanks.


I'm using Opeth's ENB which included SMAA instead of fxaa or msaa. It has slightly better performance and looks just as good. I also have SSAO "Light" running in the profile. 1920x1080 16x Anisopic (or whatever it's called) and shadows on the lower end. I'm getting 40-60 fps running the countryside, same in cities (I'm not running the new 1.4 beta patch yet), and 60+ in dungeons. Ugrids set to 9.

On my xfire'd 5870's I was getting 20-40 running the country-side because of the Vram limit and possibly older tech.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## insomnia9669

@Milamber
are those latest screenshots from your FXAA only?
or are you working on something new? (If so I can't wait to try it







)
It looks quite amazing!


----------



## evensen007




----------



## EasyC

Using Milamber's stuff.

Can see a little banding off the sun, but it looks nice


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomnia9669*
> 
> @Milamber
> are those latest screenshots from your FXAA only?
> or are you working on something new? (If so I can't wait to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It looks quite amazing!


I'm messn with some stuff! When it's done I will upload it, but for now the trees are to bright imo and I'm aiming for a more bleak look


----------



## croy

oh shoot.. i think i messed up my FOV. how do i set it back to defaults? whats the default value?


----------



## mcochran1998

use fov 0 & it will go to default


----------



## iDeal

Hi all, great pics. Quick question, would really be a great help if you have any advice









I am about to start Skyrim all over, and I'd like the game to look perfect this time around and be able to upload some pics up to the standard you guys are setting.

Could someone kindly provide a list of everything I need to get the game looking as good as these pics?


Mods
Texture Packs
Ini Files
ENB etc
I'm going to hold off on an another playthrough until I've made all necessary changes so + rep for all help as I'd like to start by the weekend!

Thanks guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hi all, great pics. Quick question, would really be a great help if you have any advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to start Skyrim all over, and I'd like the game to look perfect this time around and be able to upload some pics up to the standard you guys are setting.
> Could someone kindly provide a list of everything I need to get the game looking as good as these pics?
> 
> Mods
> Texture Packs
> Ini Files
> ENB etc
> I'm going to hold off on an another playthrough until I've made all necessary changes so + rep for all help as I'd like to start by the weekend!
> Thanks guys, keep up the great work.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/ one stop shop


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/ one stop shop


Thanks mate, but there is an overwhelming list over at Nexus and last time I ended corrupting my game lol.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Thanks mate, but there is an overwhelming list over at Nexus and last time I ended corrupting my game lol.


thats why it's the top 100, everything you "need" will be in it, enb & fxaa settings are personal taste & all you really need to do is browse around till you find one you like. if your afraid of conflicting mods try this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> thats why it's the top 100, everything you "need" will be in it, enb & fxaa settings are personal taste & all you really need to do is browse around till you find one you like. if your afraid of conflicting mods try this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11


Cheers, that was the problem, my install ended up corrupt


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> use fov 0 & it will go to default


thanks. but even if i set it to FOV 0. i still feel like its not the FOV that it used to be.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> thanks. but even if i set it to FOV 0. i still feel like its not the FOV that it used to be.


fov

Set fov

Will change the Field of View to . Default is about 65 and using the command with no value will set the fov to 75. This change will reset if the game is restarted or if settings are changed by the Launcher. Values between 80 and 107 may be most suitable for wide screen PC users. 180 is the maximum, values higher will be accepted, but will still have the effects of 180.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> thanks. but even if i set it to FOV 0. i still feel like its not the FOV that it used to be.


If your screen resolution is 1920x1080 set the fov to 90 "fov 90" in console

Some more pics:


----------



## gceclifton

I take it the fov is what has been giving me a headache when I play then? Currently suffering through one of my frequent migraines so I don't know if that is what caused it or with was just that time of the month for me! I'll have a little play with it tonight if my headache goes away.

That last bunch of shot Milamber are rather lovely! - I was rather surprised though that when I installed all those mods and just copied your ini files over mine (several times, damned launcher insisted on setting things to medium several times) that it worked fantastically with the lowest fps being 56 outside. Next step, up uGrids but first I need to find out how to make MSI overlay tell me how much vRam I'm using!


----------



## croy

alright thanks.. much better now in FOV 90 and 100.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Love it! Good work Lifeshield









I'm off to bed, took some pics during another battle over in Half Moon Farm just before


----------



## Slightly skewed

FOV at 90+? How can you play it like that? It's like looking through a curved lens. Everything is distorted.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> FOV at 90+? How can you play it like that? It's like looking through a curved lens. Everything is distorted.


Agree. I can only play at 80, and even then I get a little fish-eye effect going at the edges.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> New Elven armor for the Elven armor fans. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6937
> I've tried fraps, msi AB, and ENB to take screenshots and they all turn out either burry, dark or both.


Mod has been updated to include weapons.


----------



## _02

90 is perfect, but I kick it out a little for some screenshots.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> FOV at 90+? How can you play it like that? It's like looking through a curved lens. Everything is distorted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Agree. I can only play at 80, and even then I get a little fish-eye effect going at the edges.


Depends on a combination of monitor size and viewing distance. I guess you could throw in a bit of variance in personal preference too.

Some good FOV science here (from a game designer's perspective) if you are interested:


----------



## Chobbit

Has anyone else had this problem with glowy orbs appearing? if you look at them usually the lighting dims as if its suffering from over exposure .

I really don't know when this started or what could have caused it.


----------



## Lifeshield

What shader/lighting mods are you using?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with glowy orbs appearing? if you look at them usually the lighting dims as if its suffering from over exposure .
> I really don't know when this started or what could have caused it.


That looks either like either failed rendering or a very small mineral vein for the glowing ore mod.


----------



## Asininity

I know this has been asked in the past, but what's sorta the 'best' settings and mods for appearance and FPS? I have a 2gb 6970, so I have some power.

Currently I'm using a set of mods that my friend simply gave me and I'm thinking there's better ones out there. There's so many and so many possible variations out there!


----------



## evensen007

Use Milamber's or LifeShield's non-enb Injfx sets. Looks great and won't eat your computer for lunch.


----------



## Asininity

Which one would you take over the other if you had to choose?


----------



## evensen007

Whoever posted the most recent version. They really both look great and are eerily similar in all aspects (lighting, sharpness, contrast, color saturation).


----------



## Asininity

Would you happen to have links? I'm having trouble finding them (I'm looking under 'name' then 'injfx'). Are they on Skyrim Nexus? This thread keeps on showing up when I Google search it too







.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Would you happen to have links? I'm having trouble finding them (I'm looking under 'name' then 'injfx'). Are they on Skyrim Nexus? This thread keeps on showing up when I Google search it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think this is his latest, but I also don't think he has posted his latest yet. This one is very very good though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1320#post_16243175


----------



## Lifeshield

Here's my latest FXAA profile settings with lighting mods and sky textures included if you want to try it out, to save you trawling through 10 pages to find it. This is a newer version than the one Evensen007 just posted.

Lifeshields FXAA Profile Settings.zip 727k .zip file


Installation instructions should be in the Readme file included. If you have any difficulty with installation let me know.





Be aware that nights are dark and will require the use of a torch. This was done purposefully for immersion.

Bare in mind also in the pics I have about 6gb of texture mods installed. I reccomend using Skyrim Total Enhancement Project (S.T.E.P) to find the right mods and the right parts of them to install. You can search this on the Skyrim Nexus. If you have any questions about a particular mod please feel free to ask here, I'm sure someone will be able to advise you.

I am also working on an AMD friendly ENB profile aswell so keep your eyes open for that in the near future. You can see a screenshot of how this is shaping up below.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Would you happen to have links? I'm having trouble finding them (I'm looking under 'name' then 'injfx'). Are they on Skyrim Nexus? This thread keeps on showing up when I Google search it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You would probably get better results PM'ing them directly. As for which one is better? Hard to say as they both look great. Really, it is all about finding a balance on your configuration because every computer and monitor is going to look a bit difference. What it looks like to him may be different on yours as well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Depends on a combination of monitor size and viewing distance. I guess you could throw in a bit of variance in personal preference too.
> Some good FOV science here (from a game designer's perspective) if you are interested:


Thanks. I've seen that video before and there are a couple of things I don't understand. Shouldn't the person be adjusting their viewing distance instead of the camera lens, which ends up distorting the image unless you are looking straight ahead? IRL, I don't always move my head to look at something but rather just move my eyes and objects shapes are not distorted in my peripheral vision. They become blurry but their shape stays normalized.. Raising the FOV doesn't allow this unless looking at stretched objects is ok with you. I think personal preference has the most to do with it instead of a "bit" of it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. I've seen that video before and there are a couple of things I don't understand. Shouldn't the person be adjusting their viewing distance instead of the camera lens, which ends up distorting the image unless you are looking straight ahead? IRL, I don't always move my head to look at something but rather just move my eyes and objects shapes are not distorted in my peripheral vision. They become blurry but their shape stays normalized.. Raising the FOV doesn't allow this unless looking at stretched objects is ok with you. I think personal preference has the most to do with it instead of a "bit" of it.


Personal preference is actually the great majority of it, but a lot of things can factor into personal preference, such as:

- Processor type
- Video card type
- Resolution
- Monitor viewing distance
- Monitor viewing angle
- Monitor color reproduction
- Monitor calibration

Then you have color interpretation, depth perception, peripheral vision range, response time, ect.







This is why it is so hard for developers to make a game immersive for the great majority of customers.


----------



## Asininity

evensen007 - Thank you! Skyrim is shaping up much nicer, and FPS boost to boot!

Lifeshield - It's looking really quite pretty now, thank you







. Any favorite mods you would recommend? After removing some mods (replacing them with S.T.E.P, your FXAA settings) I've had a huge FPS boost. Though I'm not sure how much, do you know of a mod that has a FPS gauge on it?

I'm liking that there ENB profile. I'll be waiting for sure.

OC'ing Noob - Thank you







. It will, but hopefully I'll find pretty shortly what looks best!


----------



## gceclifton

http://www.fraps.com/download.php

Running that and then going into the game will display FPS in one of the corners


----------



## Asininity

gceclifton: Is there a mod for Skyrim itself? I never much liked Fraps. I had it on my computer once, but it always felt like it was hurting the FPS (even without recording or anything).

This is where I am with looks, I'm liking it a lot better! Thank you to everyone. Is there any mod that 'crisps up' the edges? To add, it feels like the game has become a lot faster. It might just be the FPS boost.


----------



## gceclifton

Not that I know of... I would have thought though that once you get the game working to your preferred fps, you could just not use it any more - surely it is more for guidance while tweaking than an always on thing


----------



## Spacedinvader

That is some nice mooning!







love the second pic too


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> That is some nice mooning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the second pic too


Looks like someone stuck the sovangarde sky into the default sky. LOL


----------



## Asininity

gceclifton - I asked my friend, and he said he had one in the ENB.

Spacedinvader - Thank you!

OC'ing Noob - I thought somebody might notice







.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Currently hunting for Daedric Artifacts


----------



## Asininity

GeforceGTS - I love that quest







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> OC'ing Noob - I thought somebody might notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thought so. Is that the watchtower in Whiterun or Rift?


----------



## Asininity

It's the one right outside of Whiterun.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Currently hunting for Daedric Artifacts


Which quest is that? I haven't seen that staff before. 250+ hours and I'm still seeing stuff I've missed.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. I've seen that video before and there are a couple of things I don't understand. Shouldn't the person be adjusting their viewing distance instead of the camera lens, which ends up distorting the image unless you are looking straight ahead? IRL, I don't always move my head to look at something but rather just move my eyes and objects shapes are not distorted in my peripheral vision. They become blurry but their shape stays normalized.. Raising the FOV doesn't allow this unless looking at stretched objects is ok with you. I think personal preference has the most to do with it instead of a "bit" of it.


In a perfect world yes, but most people not have inspector gadget arms or a desk that is deep enough to adjust for this. Thus the next best tool available to most people is adjusting FOV. Using a 23" monitor and a viewing distance of about 3', I find 75-80 FOV to be good for me, over the vanilla 60, no fisheye lens effect.

I don't have a 30" monitor to test the guy's theory in the video of a FOV of 90-95 at a viewing distance of 2'. I want to assume that he is correct, but who knows...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personal preference is actually the great majority of it, but a lot of things can factor into personal preference, such as:
> - Processor type
> - Video card type
> - Resolution
> - Monitor viewing distance
> - Monitor viewing angle
> - Monitor color reproduction
> - Monitor calibration
> Then you have color interpretation, depth perception, peripheral vision range, response time, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why it is so hard for developers to make a game immersive for the great majority of customers.


We were discussing specifically FOV settings, not general visual fidelity.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> We were discussing specifically FOV settings, not general visual fidelity.


My apologies. I misread. Sorry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> It's the one right outside of Whiterun.


I knew it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Which quest is that? I haven't seen that staff before. 250+ hours and I'm still seeing stuff I've missed.


I believe that is the Staff of Corruption quest in Dawnstar.


----------



## Spacedinvader

What FOV would be suggested for 37" 1080p @ about 5-6 feet? (yes, i am that far from my tv)


----------



## Asininity

It is the Skull of Corruption. I toyed around with that bad boy for some time on my first game. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Now I'm solely doing archery.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## GeforceGTS

About to nom my head









I hate that it's a guaranteed kill when they pick you up ;x though being able to save during battle makes up for it I guess. I kinda wish I couldn't save during battle though.. it would make it a lot more challenging :l


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> In a perfect world yes, but most people not have inspector gadget arms or a desk that is deep enough to adjust for this. Thus the next best tool available to most people is adjusting FOV. Using a 23" monitor and a viewing distance of about 3', I find 75-80 FOV to be good for me, over the vanilla 60, no fisheye lens effect.
> I don't have a 30" monitor to test the guy's theory in the video of a FOV of 90-95 at a viewing distance of 2'. I want to assume that he is correct, but who knows...
> We were discussing specifically FOV settings, not general visual fidelity.


I think the vanilla FOV is 65 isn't it? I'm using 70 with a 24" monitor about 2.5' away. 3.5' if I sit back which I sometimes do because I play with the 360 pad. One thing I need to do is play with FOV adjustment in BF3.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> About to nom my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that it's a guaranteed kill when they pick you up ;x though being able to save during battle makes up for it I guess. I kinda wish I couldn't save during battle though.. it would make it a lot more challenging :l


I think they can only get that death strike if your health is low enough. If I'm doing melee, I usually just hack away at their legs so they can't chomp or strike me with their tail. Cool pic.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Sethy666

@ Milamber

You got some exquisit shots right there


----------



## EasyC

horsie jumps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> horsie jumps


Did that end well?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> horsie jumps


Look! Up in the sky!

Is it bird? Is it a plane?

No, its just a horse on Skooma!


----------



## EasyC

haha, yeah we had a safe landing.


----------



## evensen007

Good grief, you're fxaa profile looks great LifeShield. Took a couple of shots with your latest settings.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Good grief, you're fxaa profile looks great LifeShield. Took a couple of shots with your latest settings.


I have his first set of profiles, Ill hunt down his latest... they look awesome!

Addit: Ahhh... too many posts in this thread. Do you have a link to Lifeshield's last set of profiles? Thanks


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here's my latest FXAA profile with lighting mods and sky textures included if you want to try it out, to save you trawling through 10 pages to find it. This is a newer version than the one Evensen007 just posted.


Lifeshield, some great pics!

Do you have the link for the FXAA injector? I tried searching on Nexus and it says the file is hidden?! Is there a "latest" or "best" version of the FXAA Injector that I should use? I am going to try your profile out. Just reinstalled Skyrim a couple of days ago with some mods.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lifeshield, some great pics!
> Do you have the link for the FXAA injector? I tried searching on Nexus and it says the file is hidden?! Is there a "latest" or "best" version of the FXAA Injector that I should use? I am going to try your profile out. Just reinstalled Skyrim a couple of days ago with some mods.


Thanks for the link,

There is a copy of FXAA injector on that link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1320#post_16243175


----------



## Slightly skewed

It is possible to look through a persons post history. Just sayin.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It is possible to look through a persons post history. Just sayin.


yeah, was doing that when Baasha posted.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t




----------



## Milamber

http://i.imgur.com/***rx.jpg


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> snip


I like your stuff and im using your fxaa setting but man its extremely dark in a lot of places especially at night and underground.
I miss being able to at least tell where a pathway is.


----------



## Asininity

I'm curious, do you all use the stock prtscn to take screenshots?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> I like your stuff and im using your fxaa setting but man its extremely dark in a lot of places especially at night and underground.
> I miss being able to at least tell where a pathway is.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I think you have an old version perhaps.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I'm curious, do you all use the stock prtscn to take screenshots?


no you can use the console so that you can remove the HUD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks! I think you have an old version perhaps.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


possibly...

Do you remember the last post you did with the newer settings?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think they can only get that death strike if your health is low enough. If I'm doing melee, I usually just hack away at their legs so they can't chomp or strike me with their tail. Cool pic.


I've been over half-health and they picked me up and flung me from their mouth. It may be a numerical value, though, and not a percentage, as I think that was my Mage character and I think I was leveling Magicka til about level 10ish.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I'm curious, do you all use the stock prtscn to take screenshots?


I do personally. Skyrim has a built-in screenshot taker, FXAA does too and Afterburner in my case does also. I take out the screenshot enable line from the Skyrim.ini and don't use Afterburner. I use FXAA's built in screenshot so the pic reflects whats on the screen. Afterburner and Skyrim don't show your FXAA settings.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I have his first set of profiles, Ill hunt down his latest... they look awesome!
> Addit: Ahhh... too many posts in this thread. Do you have a link to Lifeshield's last set of profiles? Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lifeshield, some great pics!
> Do you have the link for the FXAA injector? I tried searching on Nexus and it says the file is hidden?! Is there a "latest" or "best" version of the FXAA Injector that I should use? I am going to try your profile out. Just reinstalled Skyrim a couple of days ago with some mods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks for the link,
> There is a copy of FXAA injector on that link:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1320#post_16243175


My latest set of FXAA profiles is *here*

You do not need the FXAA Injector application to use them. Just install them, along with the mods, and play.


----------



## modinn

For those of you asking about Wrye Bash or simply didn't know what it is, check out my new thread about it I just created.

Hunter2121 over at the Bethsoft Forums has created a guide on how to use Wrye Bash and I've made my own addition to the guide on how to get Nexus Mod Manager to work directly with Wrye Bash so that you can still download mods through NMM and run wizards through NMM but still get all of the benefits from Wrye Bash.

New Wrye Bash Guide


----------



## Milamber

I will make sure I create a link in my sig for this, as I keep loosing track of which config is the latest due to constant editing from my end.

*Installation*
Copy all files to your Skyrim Folder.

*Important*
Make sure "milamber_shaders.esp" and "Load Loose Files" are checked under Data Files in the Skyrim launcher.

Please make sure you have the following in SkyrimPrefs.ini

Code:



Code:


[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1

*Don't like Fxaa AA?*
Easy, to disable Fxaa AA, you have to delete the file "Fxaa3_11.h" and then rename the file "Fxaa3_11_RenameMEforFXAAoff.h" to "Fxaa3_11.h". All these files are located inside the injFX_Shaders folder.

*How to Uninstall this mod*
Remove all these files from the Skyrim directory, files in data that should be removed are sun.dds, sunglare.dds located in textures\sky and milamber_shaders.esp



Milamber fxaa only 259k .zip file


*Screenshots*
































































*Credit*
Timothy Lottes
aLaaa
RPGWiZaRD


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks really good. May I suggest you adjust your sky colour slightly though. It looks a little too turquoise in the first screenshots and I suspect that's why there's slight greening (centre right near the clouds) in the sky of the third.


----------



## croy




----------



## XxBeNigNxX

LOL I said I wouldn't post more pics but this dragon earned them... For being a typical dragon it was the most Cranky one yet. It came out of No where and scared the crap out of me lmao.

Milamber-- Nice Screens


----------



## sterik01

Milamber those look very nice. I finally got around to deleting ENB and using your latest FXAA settings.









Now I just need to get used to playing without enb. Looks good so far.


----------



## evensen007

Does anyone else feel like this "chase" of getting the perfect gfx settings and performance has knocked you off track in the game and lessened your enjoyment of it? Every time I launch the game anymore it's just to test the latest profiles to see what kind of look I can get and I have no motivation to actually quest and continue the story at all. I think I need to take a break with the mods and just try to get back to enjoying the game. 2 weeks ago I was buried in this game and enjoying the hell out of it. I was headlong into the mage college questline and had just finished mzulft ruins which ended up being super, super lame. I thought it was that quest line ending that made me lose interest, but I'm starting to think it's because all I do is mod now.


----------



## Asininity

evensen007 - I'm sorta in the same rocky boat. I've been (in the last week) spending more time working on the game than actually playing it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this "chase" of getting the perfect gfx settings and performance has knocked you off track in the game and lessened your enjoyment of it? Every time I launch the game anymore it's just to test the latest profiles to see what kind of look I can get and I have no motivation to actually quest and continue the story at all. I think I need to take a break with the mods and just try to get back to enjoying the game. 2 weeks ago I was buried in this game and enjoying the hell out of it. I was headlong into the mage college questline and had just finished mzulft ruins which ended up being super, super lame. I thought it was that quest line ending that made me lose interest, but I'm starting to think it's because all I do is mod now.


I get this feeling now and again.


----------



## Lifeshield

I enjoy playing around to be honest.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Some of us have already played through the game (not all of the side quests obviously) and modding is added value. I always add or change a few things when I play, but I make sure to spend the majority of my time actually playing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Some of us have already played through the game (not all of the side quests obviously) and modding is added value. I always add or change a few things when I play, but I make sure to spend the majority of my time actually playing.


I agree. I learnt this the hard way.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this "chase" of getting the perfect gfx settings and performance has knocked you off track in the game and lessened your enjoyment of it? Every time I launch the game anymore it's just to test the latest profiles to see what kind of look I can get and I have no motivation to actually quest and continue the story at all. I think I need to take a break with the mods and just try to get back to enjoying the game. 2 weeks ago I was buried in this game and enjoying the hell out of it. I was headlong into the mage college questline and had just finished mzulft ruins which ended up being super, super lame. I thought it was that quest line ending that made me lose interest, but I'm starting to think it's because all I do is mod now.


This is the reason why I gave up messing with FXAA settings after 2-3 hours.







I quickly realized that if I didn't draw the line somewhere, I would just end up endlessly stuck tweaking settings. The Mzulft quest was pretty anticlimactic, but the following quests make up for it IMHO.


----------



## gceclifton

*going to see what kinda FPS I get while playing skyrim and leaving the folding going.... wish me luck!*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> *going to see what kinda FPS I get while playing skyrim and leaving the folding going.... wish me luck!*


On one card? Very bad fps coming your way lol.


----------



## gceclifton

25-35 outside in the dark, 30-50 in a cave







happy with that! (Had gotten used to playing this with the integrated graphics on the i7)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> 25-35 outside in the dark, 30-50 in a cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy with that! (Had gotten used to playing this with the integrated graphics on the i7)


Yeah, I've got a mate running off the int GPU on the 2500k with skyrim. Good job!


----------



## EasyC

Skeleton's are fearless


----------



## BradleyW

They also hate fire.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is one of my slightly more recent pictures. I have since changed her armor to a custom steel one and made a couple of other adjustments, but this was my former boxer turned all-around warrior.











Also, anyone see what I see here?


----------



## BradleyW

Body at left side? naked? What the hell do you do to people?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Body at left side? naked? What the hell do you do to people?


It was actually quite funny. I had killed her earlier as part of the quest, took her armor to smith and sell, and dropped her into the river. I had walked for about 5-10 minutes along the river towards my next destination while looking for nirnroots for another quest when I noticed her. Apparently she floated a LOOOONG time until she finally got stranded on the shore edge.


----------



## sterik01

That's the funniest thing I've read all day lol.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this "chase" of getting the perfect gfx settings and performance has knocked you off track in the game and lessened your enjoyment of it? Every time I launch the game anymore it's just to test the latest profiles to see what kind of look I can get and I have no motivation to actually quest and continue the story at all. I think I need to take a break with the mods and just try to get back to enjoying the game. 2 weeks ago I was buried in this game and enjoying the hell out of it. I was headlong into the mage college questline and had just finished mzulft ruins which ended up being super, super lame. I thought it was that quest line ending that made me lose interest, but I'm starting to think it's because all I do is mod now.


This is the very reason i just slapped some hd textures on and play. I'll wait for proper graphic / lighting mods when they finally release the CK


----------



## Herbie211

My first post









Currently fine-tuning a modified version of Gionight's recently posted ENB profile, running in SSAO fast mode.

ENB fast mode is the way to go for those of us running ATI cards on stale rigs, imo









More this weekend perhaps...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Milamber

TBH I haven't really been playing much of Skyrim, just messing with graphics and tasking screenshots... I am prolonging my game play for when the CK comes out, the game will change immensely from that and I'd sooner enjoy the world of Skyrim with those changes, I'm still level 36 and I will be starting again once the modding from using the CK has matured a little.


----------



## sterik01

Here are a few pictures using Milamber's latest fxaa setting and no enb.





I go outside to do a quest and my damn horse is dead.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Here are a few pictures using Milamber's latest fxaa setting and no enb.
> I go outside to do a quest and my damn horse is dead.


Looks good! Make sure you grab a sun mod to compliment the sunsets


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> My first post


welcome to OCN!


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here's my latest FXAA profile with lighting mods and sky textures included if you want to try it out, to save you trawling through 10 pages to find it. This is a newer version than the one Evensen007 just posted.
> 
> Lifeshields FXAA Profile & Lighting Mods .zip 727k .zip file
> 
> 
> Installation instructions should be in the Readme file included. If you have any difficulty with installation let me know.


Hey lifeshield, is there supposed to be injFX_Settings.h included with that?


----------



## srsparky32




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Hey lifeshield, is there supposed to be injFX_Settings.h included with that?


No, it works without it.

Some more screenshots before I go to bed...


----------



## GeforceGTS

The shield didn't help much :l


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Rocks help a lot more, same with trees. Not sure how the latter works though.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Rocks help a lot more, same with trees. Not sure how the latter works though.


I was getting flamethrowered by a dragon and accidentally stepped behind this one rock and noticed "ohmygosh, no damage! EPIC WIN!"


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah I always stand behind rocks







I was just testing that shield since I misplaced my +50% fire resistance shield..

I've got 4 houses filled with stuff it's in one of them somewhere... I hate selling/throwing away unique items so I store them... then forget about them. Might as well sell them


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Yeah I always stand behind rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just testing that shield since I misplaced my +50% fire resistance shield..
> I've got 4 houses filled with stuff it's in one of them somewhere... I hate selling/throwing away unique items so I store them... then forget about them. Might as well sell them


I recently found a Necklace of Disease Immunity. It had 100% resist disease. I de-enchanted it and then found out I could only use resist disease immunity for like 40%







If I had known that would happen, I would have just kept it normal.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recently found a Necklace of Disease Immunity. It had 100% resist disease. I de-enchanted it and then found out I could only use resist disease immunity for like 40%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had known that would happen, I would have just kept it normal.


I feel your pain...


----------



## orphennoc

hi all im new here, and im very happy to found a place like this with amazing images that you can not get elsewhere, I am amazed at what I saw.

I'm posting here for the first time some screenshots using a enb I'm changing slowly and see if it gets to be as good as I've seen so far here.

the original is the cinematic HD have on nexus, im just changing to take more my tastes, but im just learning, and i learn alot here










and sorry for tmy english, is not my native language



[


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> hi all im new here, and im very happy to found a place like this with amazing images that you can not get elsewhere, I am amazed at what I saw. I'm posting here for the first time some screenshots using a enb I'm changing slowly and see if it gets to be as good as I've seen so far here.


Welcome









If you have any questions feel free to ask in this thread here, which has a wealth of information and we will try to help.

Your pics look very good too!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


How, that? wow! I want this! Is that a shout or a mod or something?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How, that? wow! I want this! Is that a shout or a mod or something?


That is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Alduin in Sovangarde


, The background is the heaven sky for Sovangarde, There are mods to make it your default sky if you want to do that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alduin in Sovangarde
> 
> 
> , The background is the heaven sky for Sovangarde, There are mods to make it your default sky if you want to do that.


Could you point me in the right direction.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could you point me in the right direction.


I don't know where to find it, but I would PM Asinity. He was the one that had the Whiterun Tower with Sovngarde backdrop.









PS His screenshot is on page 166 of this thread.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> hi all im new here, and im very happy to found a place like this with amazing images that you can not get elsewhere, I am amazed at what I saw.
> I'm posting here for the first time some screenshots using a enb I'm changing slowly and see if it gets to be as good as I've seen so far here.
> the original is the cinematic HD have on nexus, im just changing to take more my tastes, but im just learning, and i learn alot here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for tmy english, is not my native language


Some nice pics there mate.









I've been playing around with ENB alot lately so if you need any help with it let me know and if I can I will do.


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Welcome wave2.gif
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask in this thread here, which has a wealth of information and we will try to help.
> 
> Your pics look very good too! thumb.gif


thx







i will check the link you givme

Quote:


> Some nice pics there mate. thumb.gif
> 
> I've been playing around with ENB alot lately so if you need any help with it let me know and if I can I will do.


ty, i was inspired in enb after see a few ss from you i downloaded and started with him, before i using your fxaa, and i love him, but something for me was missing, and because that i start on enb.:


----------



## Lifeshield

A comparison of my new profile vs vanilla. All images have the same texture mods installed.

*Vanilla*


*Lifeshields Profile*


*Vanilla*



*Lifeshields Profile*

**


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could you point me in the right direction.


It's not even a mod. It's just a weather ID. Now, the mod part may be making it so it doesn't fade away, since if you force a weather in Skyrim, if it's not a standard one for that area, after about 30 seconds or so, it will automatically transition to a predetermined weather for that area. That Skyrim Photography kit has a download for weather batch files where the author has compiled a bunch of different weathers for you, and you'll just type in console: bat "w/special/1.bat" for the Sovngarde (there's also a second Sovngarde weather type that's a little misty/foggy in that download).

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2932

I haven't tried forcing Sovngarde weather, so I can't confirm if it will stay or not.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> It's not even a mod. It's just a weather ID. Now, the mod part may be making it so it doesn't fade away, since if you force a weather in Skyrim, if it's not a standard one for that area, after about 30 seconds or so, it will automatically transition to a predetermined weather for that area. That Skyrim Photography kit has a download for weather batch files where the author has compiled a bunch of different weathers for you, and you'll just type in console: bat "w/special/1.bat" for the Sovngarde (there's also a second Sovngarde weather type that's a little misty/foggy in that download).
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2932
> I haven't tried forcing Sovngarde weather, so I can't confirm if it will stay or not.


Ok thanks for that information!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> A comparison of my new profile vs vanilla. All images have the same texture mods installed.
> *Lifeshields Profile*
> **


I like that level of lighting, especially the depth of the darkness! Looks like you wouldn't want to venture out into the dark alo9ne, which is how Skyrim is meant to be with all the bandits, and bad stuff that is out there! Makes the towns feel more like a safe haven!

I take it thats ENB?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Second picture looks very good!


----------



## Milamber

I've been playing with ENB from my old profile and I can't seem to get the sunsets right, clouds look really bad with orange background... needs more work.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I've been playing with ENB from my old profile and I can't seem to get the sunsets right, clouds look really bad with orange background... needs more work.


How do you even edit an ENB? Just change values via code?


----------



## w4rp1e

Ideally I should have removed the HUD, but when you're just playing along and something looks cool, you just hit F12 and hope for the best.
Any pictures I capture after the following will be with the HI-res textures ect ect


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do you even edit an ENB? Just change values via code?


Pretty much, yeah. Lots of it. Lol. Even more if you use ENB and FXAA together. There's also different colour pallettes to use aswell.


----------



## Disturbed117

I dont take many pictures.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Death in Beauty...


----------



## BradleyW

That's a great picture of the dragon! Nice.

Edit: Here is my girl.














landscape!


----------



## modinn

So I thought that with some of you all trying to decide whether or not to use ENB or FXAA, I'd upload some comparison pics between two configs that I use. I like the colors of SES a lot, but the framerate hit is just not worth it with all of my other mods running and 9 Ugrids. I'm really starting to like your config Milamber, although I did have to bump up Saturation to 0.75 (personal taste). Hope you all enjoy and I can do some more in the future if you all would like. Biggest differences are noticed at night. Daytime, the configurations looked pretty much the same to me.

Milamber's FXAA Config

Tapiok's Skyrim Enhanced Shaders 103D (no SSAO)


----------



## w4rp1e

what mods is everyone using to get such nice textures? my hi-res pack isn't anywhere near as nice as some of the above screens!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rp1e*
> 
> what mods is everyone using to get such nice textures? my hi-res pack isn't anywhere near as nice as some of the above screens!


Most of the top 100 from Skyrim Nexus. I'm staying clear of any 4096 textures with a barge pole till I get at least 4GB VRAM on my next card(s).


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rp1e*
> 
> what mods is everyone using to get such nice textures? my hi-res pack isn't anywhere near as nice as some of the above screens!


Some would say to me "too many". But I dunno if you want to install all of these. My mod list

By far my biggest 5 have been:

Skyrim HD v4.0 LITE

Vurt's Flora Overhaul+Lush Trees+Lush Grass+Thinner Grass

Snow and Rocks HD + Caves

Ultimate Retexture Project

Realistic Overhaul

Installed in that order.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Right in the eye. Would have more, but I stop playing after 2 times finished.


----------



## w4rp1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Most of the top 100 from Skyrim Nexus. I'm staying clear of any 4096 textures with a barge pole till I get at least 4GB VRAM on my next card(s).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Some would say to me "too many". But I dunno if you want to install all of these. My mod list
> By far my biggest 5 have been:
> Skyrim HD v4.0 LITE
> Vurt's Flora Overhaul+Lush Trees+Lush Grass+Thinner Grass
> Snow and Rocks HD + Caves
> Ultimate Retexture Project
> Realistic Overhaul
> Installed in that order.


thanks guys, I'll take a shot at it and post up some pics when i get some!


----------



## Milamber

New focus will be flames... and light during the evenings. Notice the orange light from windows and deeper colors from the fire.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## w4rp1e

What are you using Lifeshield?
Yours look amazing!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I like that level of lighting, especially the depth of the darkness! Looks like you wouldn't want to venture out into the dark alo9ne, which is how Skyrim is meant to be with all the bandits, and bad stuff that is out there! Makes the towns feel more like a safe haven!
> I take it thats ENB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rp1e*
> 
> What are you using Lifeshield?
> Yours look amazing!


I'm using ENB+FXAA. The bulk of the work is done with ENB while I use FXAA to sharpen it up to bring the detail out a bit better and darken the tone a touch.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm using ENB+FXAA. The bulk of the work is done with ENB while I use FXAA to sharpen it up to bring the detail out a bit better and darken the tone a touch.


Is the link in your sig current? I'd like to give those a go when I get home this morning.


----------



## w4rp1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm using ENB+FXAA. The bulk of the work is done with ENB while I use FXAA to sharpen it up to bring the detail out a bit better and darken the tone a touch.


Thanks! I did what *modinn* mentioned, and it does look MUCH nicer than what I originally had.
What is the ENB? I'll look into the FXAA tonight!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Is the link in your sig current? I'd like to give those a go when I get home this morning.


The link in my sig is the current FXAA profile, yes. It's not the ENB+FXAA though. I'm still testing and fine tuning that at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rp1e*
> 
> Thanks! I did what *modinn* mentioned, and it does look MUCH nicer than what I originally had.
> What is the ENB? I'll look into the FXAA tonight!


ENB is an application like FXAA that changes how the game looks. ENB is a bit more advanced than FXAA as it offers more options to fine tune lighting across differing scenarios, etc.


----------



## wanako

After seeing all the awesome screenies in this thread, I've come to wonder, "How in the hell can people play this game on consoles??!? Poor, poor bastards..." Sincerely, I weep for them, yet can't help but laugh. It's a weird feeling.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The link in my sig is the current FXAA profile, yes. It's not the ENB+FXAA though. I'm still testing and fine tuning that at the moment.


Well, be sure to post them here, or PM me when you've got it sorted. Looks good.


----------



## sterik01

*** !! lol redo the outfits.


----------



## Backwoods166

Hanging with headless...


----------



## flipmatthew

[img
"Do you get to the cloud district very oft-"
IT'S TWO FLIGHTS OF STAIRS UP, NOW STOP BEING A CONCEITED JERK, NAZEEM!


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol!


----------



## orphennoc

few from my lat play


----------



## BradleyW

I love these images!
What sun mod is that on the above set of images (1st image)?

Here is one from my game, again.


----------



## Asininity

Bradley: The sun could be the ReAL Sun by insane0h. I can't say for sure though.

Does anyone have any mod that helps with the screen tearing and anti-aliasing?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Does anyone have any mod that helps with the screen tearing and anti-aliasing?


What exactly is the problem with both?


----------



## Asininity

Screen tearing's the bigger culprit. I've checked my skyrimprefs and I see 'iPresentInterval=1' so vsync should be on.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Screen tearing's the bigger culprit. I've checked my skyrimprefs and I see 'iPresentInterval=1' so vsync should be on.


I think you're supposed to add this to skyrim ini.


----------



## Asininity

You're right! I just found that out.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

just run fraps to see if vsync is on or not. By defualt it is though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Bradley: The sun could be the ReAL Sun by insane0h. I can't say for sure though.
> Does anyone have any mod that helps with the screen tearing and anti-aliasing?


Thanks i will take a look!

Here are 2 of my latest!


----------



## Asininity




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*
> 
> "Do you get to the cloud district very oft-"
> IT'S TWO FLIGHTS OF STAIRS UP, NOW STOP BEING A CONCEITED JERK, NAZEEM!


hahaha.. Another one NPC that needs an atomic wedgie


----------



## Asininity

I was sad when Skyrim's newest update didn't have any fixes for Blood on the Ice.


----------



## Demented

Just came across this gem in my screenshot folder:


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Just came across this gem in my screenshot folder:


Ahhh.... the tree people


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ahhh.... the tree people


Huh?


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Huh?


Is there a face on that tree?


----------



## majin662




----------



## evensen007




----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> I love these images!
> What sun mod is that on the above set of images (1st image)?
> 
> Here is one from my game, again.


ty, and sorry late in answer i was in job and just back now, the sun from the first image is a one i take a few time ago and i dont remember where anymore, but he works very well with enb i have used only him.
if have interest i can upload here

a few from my last play











and here 2 textures im making, alduin and orcish armor, is my first time modding so is not perfect yet.




and the last one, i like more when my char even female uses full armor on battle, no top or skimpy armor, and i thiink is more beautiful too



and Lifeshield im really interested on your new enb with fxaa







all your images are greats


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Now that's close to what I'm trying to get to, but its a tad too bright imho. Conversely, this is too much contrast, but I'm still tweaking my enb profile...


----------



## majin662




----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> -snip-]


Is your FOV like 100 or something? It almost makes me dizzy haha. Nice pics though.


----------



## EasyC

Some pretties...


----------



## GeforceGTS

I haven't really posted any scenery lately ;l kinda not happy with how mine looks ;x















and of course.. a dragon


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Is your FOV like 100 or something? It almost makes me dizzy haha. Nice pics though.


i jump around between 80 and 90. 85 seems to be the sweet spot but those were actually taken using the skyrim photography mod, lens was 15mm I think so no idea what that translates too in FOV. I tried to give wyre bash another spin but it felt like i had to jump through hoops to get the mods install ready so I instead went through each mod again, cut out what I didn't need from them and used nmm to install. i'm guessing I'll need to change once the CK gets rolling hot and heavy but for now, nmm provides enough functionality to get me through.

Hey lifeshield , or anyone with some experience fooling around with fxaa. Whats the technicolor stuff? and why are certain settings not set to toggle on/off? I will look it up tomorrow for myself but nothing beats the wisdom of people who have been churning out greatness and the wisdom that hands on knowledge brings.

Also how do folks get true depth of field going on in these shots?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Now that's close to what I'm trying to get to, but its a tad too bright imho. Conversely, this is too much contrast, but I'm still tweaking my enb profile...


Use Ambient Day settings to to raise the softness of the shadows in the day. I believe it's higher equals lighter while if you heighten curve it makes shadows harder (curve normally adds more colour with some of the other settings, like fire for example).

I'm trying to go for that wintery sun efffect, you kind of feel the balance once you hit a snow or rain storm. If you look back on some of my comparison pics I did a page or so back you'll see that on a cloudy day my ENB profile is actually darker than vanilla. Also in that pic there was a fire in front of him, I need to tone down their daytime intensity, which adds to the glare effect somewhat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Hey lifeshield , or anyone with some experience fooling around with fxaa. Whats the technicolor stuff? and why are certain settings not set to toggle on/off? I will look it up tomorrow for myself but nothing beats the wisdom of people who have been churning out greatness and the wisdom that hands on knowledge brings.
> Also how do folks get true depth of field going on in these shots?
Click to expand...

Certain settings are turned off because they are not used/needed. Some things are buggy (like high quality sharpening, go turn that one on and see for yourself







), Technicolour affects the power of the image if I recall correctly.

Depth of field is changed via ENB, I think you can change it via the Skyrim ini aswell. There's also a photography mod which might help change it (I've never used it so cannot say for certain).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Use Ambient Day settings to to raise the softness of the shadows in the day. I believe it's higher equals lighter while if you heighten curve it makes shadows harder (curve normally adds more colour with some of the other settings, like fire for example).
> 
> I'm trying to go for that wintery sun efffect, you kind of feel the balance once you hit a snow or rain storm. If you look back on some of my comparison pics I did a page or so back you'll see that on a cloudy day my ENB profile is actually darker than vanilla. Also in that pic there was a fire in front of him, I need to tone down their daytime intensity, which adds to the glare effect somewhat.


I think I might have nailed it Lifeshield, the wintery bleak look with a hint of warmth from the sun. I'll post my config via PM later for you to see what you think.. this is enb and fxaa injector 2.1.


----------



## orphennoc

a question to lifeshield and Milamber, how make to use fxaa with enb? i try injector, but one ever stay over the other


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> a question to lifeshield and Milamber, how make to use fxaa with enb? i try injector, but one ever stay over the other


Hello!

In enbseries.ini there is a section called:

Code:



Code:


[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_fx.dll

enabling the above values will allow enb and fxaa to work with each other, renaming the d3d9.dll from the fxaa is important, and it must reflect the same name as the code above which in this example is

Code:



Code:


ProxyLibrary=d3d9_fx.dll


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I think I might have nailed it Lifeshield, the wintery bleak look with a hint of warmth from the sun. I'll post my config via PM later for you to see what you think.. this is enb and fxaa injector 2.1.


Sure, send it over and I'll take a look at it. Mines nearly ready aswell, just general playtesting now to make sure lighting is evenly balanced (yes I know I've been saying this for a week now but it's ready when it's ready damnit!







).

By the way, you're Skyrim images folder is not publicly available. Speaking of which I think I might have to make one for myself at some point.


----------



## Milamber

Can you see the Skyrim folder now?





































I need to tone the sun down a tad and then I'll also be checking for lighting within the world under different conditions.


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks nice but I want to see how it is when it's snowing or raining in the mountains. That's when you'll see the big difference.

Also remember that winter sun is actually quite bright, especially in the mornings and late afternoons, you get alot of winter glare. You can change the night/day cycle via the ENB, something I am yet to utilize to the fullest yet as I'm still tweaking other variables. I'd keep the glare personally, it's more realistic for the environment.

And yes, can see it now.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can you see the Skyrim folder now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to tone the sun down a tad and then I'll also be checking for lighting within the world under different conditions.


That pic is unreal! Is that your ENB+FXAA config? Want me to test it out as well? I can take a look at it tomorrow and give some tips.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> That pic is unreal! Is that your ENB+FXAA config? Want me to test it out as well? I can take a look at it tomorrow and give some tips.


Hey mate

Yup, this is my new one - ENB and FXAA Injector 2.1 with light green tones for trees, dark shadows amongst the leaves and deep orange flames for campfires and toches with intense sun glare during mid day and sunset. The water is also more pale as you would expect from snow cap mountains, none of this bright blue business!

I will PM you the config tomorrow once I have tested the snow.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate
> Yup, this is my new one - ENB and FXAA Injector 2.1 with light green tones for trees, dark shadows amongst the leaves and deep orange flames for campfires and toches with intense sun glare during mid day and sunset. The water is also more pale as you would expect from snow cap mountains, none of this bright blue business!
> I will PM you the config tomorrow once I have tested the snow.


Ok sweet, looking forward to it! I'm about to PM you a link to my Wrye Bash video (once Youtube decides to accept it....). Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Milamber

I'm glad you like the sun Lifeshield, I'm still unsure though!


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks fine to me. I'd lighten the sky up a touch though. It looks a bit dirty and murky. You can edit this without messing up your lighting effects too much in the gradients section. Be aware that if you make the top too bright it will look too bright at day/night transitions so make sure that keeps a safe balance.


----------



## Milamber

The murky lighting is haze and occurs only when the sun shines in your face which is actually a natural effect









I'll take a 12pm daytime shot in a sec.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The murky lighting is haze and occurs only when the sun shines in your face which is actually a natural effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a 12pm daytime shot in a sec.


I was using the third shot without sunglare as reference. I'll await the screenshot before further comment however.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah, I'd definitely lighten the colour of the sky a little. Personally.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Some really nice pics! Looking forward to trying out Lifeshield Fxaa+Enb and Milamber yours is looking great as well good work! Also is anyone that is trying out 1.4 beta experiencing rare crashing on load screens? Happening to me almost every couple of hours








Yes this is the bandit archer from the screenshot above te he he.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah, I'd definitely lighten the colour of the sky a little. Personally.


Blue it is!

I need to go to bed and polish off Paranormal Activity 3, last pics from me!


----------



## Lifeshield

They're nicer!


----------



## Asmodean

This is a pretty cool screen, if I do say so myself lol


----------



## wanako

Jeez, you guys are amazing.

Lifeshiled, I'm probably gonna switch to you FXAA settings and tweak 'em a bit to my liking, but what you have looks amazing. I wish my 560Ti could take ENB but that's asking too much of it.








Also, you seem quite happy with the Mystic Elven Armor huh? It looks great! I love the light reflection off of it in a pic you had a few pages back.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> They're nicer!


Agree. Closest I've seen to photo-realistic.

I've tried settings from both of you previously, as well as gionight, demonic790, and the original enbeffect.fx / enbseries.ini files from boris, but the pack I've been most impressed with is the recent enb_collection from Confidence Man...he includes 5 different sets of config files to play around with. I've been working with a heavily modified version of his "natural" configuration...

about to start fiddling with the ambient and curve settings per your prior post...all this tweaking is driving me nuts, lol...


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Agree. Closest I've seen to photo-realistic.
> I've tried settings from both of you previously, as well as gionight, demonic790, and the original enbeffect.fx / enbseries.ini files from boris, but the pack I've been most impressed with is the recent enb_collection from Confidence Man...he includes 5 different sets of config files to play around with. I've been working with a heavily modified version of his "natural" configuration...
> about to start fiddling with the ambient and curve settings per your prior post...all this tweaking is driving me nuts, lol...


Confidence Mans pack is a nice set. One of the better sets out there for a more realistic take without the world being washed over with immense amounts of colour.

Tweaking takes a while with ENB, you'll do one thing then find it changes something else which you didn't want changing. It needs more refinement, though I think this is more due to engine limitation than the ENB itself.

The biggest thing I am trying to work around is grass reflection from a torch. At the moment it just doesn't want to seem to happen.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

-deleted-


----------



## evensen007

Nice posts guys. Lifeshield, have you been able to figure out what it is exactly that chokes the gfx cards using Enb? I mean, I have a 7970 with 3gb of Ram and the enb profiles are still pretty taxing. Of course, this must be balanced with a good skyrim and skyprefs ini file to get good performance. How close are you to releasing your full on enb/fxaa profile? Benign, great post! Kind of demystifies some of the stuff going on in enb!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Nice posts guys. Lifeshield, have you been able to figure out what it is exactly that chokes the gfx cards using Enb? I mean, I have a 7970 with 3gb of Ram and the enb profiles are still pretty taxing. Of course, this must be balanced with a good skyrim and skyprefs ini file to get good performance. How close are you to releasing your full on enb/fxaa profile? Benign, great post! Kind of demystifies some of the stuff going on in enb!


Thankyou









Part of the reason performance is lower using ENB with AMD/ATI GPU's is that Boris Vorontsov the Creator of ENB doesn't have and hasn't used ATI/AMD GPU's he's always used Nvidia and so ENB is optimized for Nvidia by default (at least for now).

My ENB/ injFX config has been done for a while and I have just been playing the hell out of the game







From start to finish to get My config done took about 70 hours to get it how I want it. I haven't decided on whether I am going to release it or not as I made it for Myself, My wife and Our friends as they haven't been happy using others configs.. The Bright side is they are all Now happy lol. I might release it though









I was hoping by posting that info it would help some.. ENB is about 85% about lighting, Lighting and Atmosphere make a huge part in enjoying a game and becoming immersed in it. The rest is the Effects and textures


----------



## sterik01

Where can I download it? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I have been Asked so many times for help with Peoples ENB's for Skyrim and or for My ENB lol and thought to Myself if People understood what half of the settings do in ENB they wouldn't have to ask so much (not that I mind). In Any case I decided to give a rough Idea what the settings do and or Effect.
> First and Foremost if You release Your Config make sure to Give Compliments to the People that You used the files and or settings from (Show some respect) if it wasn't for them You wouldn't be where You are.
> I am going to Attach an EXAMPLE ENBseries file with this post that You can use for Your pleasure (and No this is NOT the ENB series of My config lol).
> It's One from Confidence man: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5253
> I used it because there wasn't writing all over and I had to write on it.. Simple enough.
> This Only has to do with the ENBseries Config file and has nothing to do with the ENBeffect files or any other as that would take a very long time to explain.. This is a Basic run down of what does what for the most part. When You add Effects and make changes it also makes changes to Other settings so keep that in mind.
> This is going to be a wall of text... if You don't want to read this post download the attached ENBseries file and view with notepad or the like.. make sure to turn off word wrap to simplify things. I'm sure do to the size constrant of the forum some things might get moved around.
> Somethings I left out or forgot (haven't slept yet) and I plan to do this same thing but with pictures to Show what each setting does (that will take some time).
> Here You go.
> 
> enbseriesreview.txt 15k .txt file
> I Hope this Helps some of You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip.


****, this must have taken a year to write up.

I'l be checking this out once I have Skyrim installed!

+Rep


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> [FIRE]
> IntensityDay=9.0 <--- How intense fires are during day (Not the glow of fires)
> IntensityNight=6.0 <--- How intense fires are at night (not the glow of fires)
> CurveDay=2.0 <--- Changes the color tone of fires during the day (Yellower, Oranger, redder)
> CurveNight=2.0 <--- Changes the color tone of fires during the night (Yellower, Oranger, redder)


It's worth noting this also affects water foam, which helps get rid of the annoying glowing foam at night.

Also, a heads up, you can use a spoiler tag to reduce the size of your posts in future. Highlight your text and click the black speech bubble in the tool bar.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> First and Foremost if You release Your Config make sure to Give Compliments to the People that You used the files and or settings from (Show some respect) if it wasn't for them You wouldn't be where You are.


I totally agree, see my sig and the end of the post for my fxaa config









I like your ENB and the tones, you should post some screenshots with fire


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Lifeshield, How close are you to releasing your full on enb/fxaa profile?


It's ready when it's ready.









I really want to make sure there's no glaring issues before I share it, plus there's still a few things I'm learning to play with. It's coming along nicely so far but I need to make sure everyone enjoys it like the FXAA Profile I setup. If I was to put a rough time frame on it maybe a week. I'm not making promises though. I have a business to run and a family to look after aswell!









Some more teasers though from tonights playtesting.


----------



## Asininity

My mouth is watering







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My pictures are less epic, but oh well.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My pictures are less epic, but oh well.


Not so... they look great! As does your toon!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Not so... they look great! As does your toon!


Thanks!


----------



## orphennoc

presenting my character Kalla



and here few problems in mountain when walking, but i done with all, have many potions (crafteds in alchemy)


----------



## rashbeep

not the most "awesome" screens of skyrim, but i thought the enb was kinda nice lol.


----------



## Sethy666

Kalla looks to be a very cool toon.









She is looking the warrior type, what other attributes are you thinking of giving her?


----------



## rashbeep

few more


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's ready when it's ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to make sure there's no glaring issues before I share it, plus there's still a few things I'm learning to play with. It's coming along nicely so far but I need to make sure everyone enjoys it like the FXAA Profile I setup. If I was to put a rough time frame on it maybe a week. I'm not making promises though. I have a business to run and a family to look after aswell!


Lifeshield,

I finally got around to installing your FXAA configuration and was immediately blown away by the "darkness" of it; meaning, the nights are just incredibly suspenseful and at times, even frightening! Draugrs coming out of nowhere made me jump a couple of itmes!









However, I ran into a couple of issues with your setup. The most glaring one was that the moon is just a "black hole" on the sky! (see pic) Of course, this is at night so everything is really dark and I have the "colorful galaxy" mod installed. The planet(s) or moon (whatever it is) is just black and basically invisible. How do I fix this?

The other issue, well, not really issue, but question I had was with your FXAA profile, do you recommend using AA via NVidia Inspector also or should I just leave all those AA settings to "default"? In other words, what are the ways I can improve the look even more?

In addition to that, are there any specific INI tweaks you suggest that would optimize performance with your specific FXAA profile? I am mostly pegged at 60 FPS (V-Sync "ON") but at times, for example on the "Throat of the World', with heavy snowfall, the FPS drops by almost half! My particles, I think, are around 1000.

Here is the missing planet/moon:









My character:


----------



## modinn

What do you all think of having lighting like this in-game? I tried this before but found it either A: too creepy to walk through the woods and have a spider sneak up on me or B: too dark to see where I was going







After seeing this guy's version though, I want to try it out.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What do you all think of having lighting like this in-game? I tried this before but found it either A: too creepy to walk through the woods and have a spider sneak up on me or B: too dark to see where I was going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing this guy's version though, I want to try it out.


All the profiles I'm working on focus on lighting like this. I prefer it, though there's some issues that are unavoidable with it due to the way the engine handles a few things. Like light not reflecting off certain types of grass, some dungeons being handled by daytime lighting or night time lighting (instead of having their own lighting set). It makes it hard to balance a ENB or FXAA around it.

Increase Torch Range mod is a must.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lifeshield,
> 
> I finally got around to installing your FXAA configuration and was immediately blown away by the "darkness" of it; meaning, the nights are just incredibly suspenseful and at times, even frightening! Draugrs coming out of nowhere made me jump a couple of itmes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I ran into a couple of issues with your setup. The most glaring one was that the moon is just a "black hole" on the sky! (see pic) Of course, this is at night so everything is really dark and I have the "colorful galaxy" mod installed. The planet(s) or moon (whatever it is) is just black and basically invisible. How do I fix this?
> 
> The other issue, well, not really issue, but question I had was with your FXAA profile, do you recommend using AA via NVidia Inspector also or should I just leave all those AA settings to "default"? In other words, what are the ways I can improve the look even more?
> In addition to that, are there any specific INI tweaks you suggest that would optimize performance with your specific FXAA profile? I am mostly pegged at 60 FPS (V-Sync "ON") but at times, for example on the "Throat of the World', with heavy snowfall, the FPS drops by almost half! My particles, I think, are around 1000.
> 
> Here is the missing planet/moon:


Here's my in game options. Only ini tweaks I have made is UGridsToLoad7 and to increase grass and tree distance and enable grass and treee shadowing.

I would drop your particles down to around 500 if you have heavy performance issues, or look into the particle mod on the Nexus that lowers their resolution.



I've never had any issues with my moon before, you're the first to report it.

What mods do you have installed regarding lighting and sky (please include all texture mods)?

Also is this a recurring issue with all moon types or one specifically?

Thanks.


----------



## majin662

I noticed an all black moon but hadnt thought of it as a problem, figured maybe skyrim had moon cycles or something. I'll look into it as well since I've been using your profile forevar now!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I noticed an all black moon but hadnt thought of it as a problem, figured maybe skyrim had moon cycles or something.


It does have moon cycles. It looks like a new moon (which are not visible).


----------



## Herbie211

My quest for perfect lighting continues...here's a very organic shot of an ancient dragon in blue sky...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

-deleted-


----------



## orphennoc

#Sethy666

thx







she is a hunter, im letting her specialist on bow and swords one and 2 handed, im trying to balance her to make a real survivor on the nort earth of tamriel

#rashbeep

your enb is perfect, is clean and beautiful, can share? i for sure want to see how my game looks with him









one more


----------



## Lifeshield

Nice character.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Back to playing


----------



## Chobbit

I've been back and forward between FXAA's and ENB's and I can't help it but everything just looks so much better with the ENB even if I am hitting below 30fps on occassions, its worth it. Thanks to everyone who's taking time to improve the looks of this amazing game. I'm using GioNights ENB settings for the following:


----------



## Herbie211

*Pick your style...*

It occurred to me looking at all the awesome screens here that there are basically 4 styles:

1. *Cinematic*

grainy, rustic, "lord of the rings" feel. use noise filters, blur filters, and / or custom palettes. See, for example, confidence man or lifeshield screens.

2. *Authentic*

photo-realistic, or near photo-realistic with dragons, lol. uses no filters or sharpening filters. either heavy on photo-realism OR rich in tones, contrasts, and sharp shadows. See, for example, Milamber screens.

3. *Gothic*

dark, moody pictures evoking old vampire movie feel. may be either cinematic or authentic in production style, but "goth" in content. See, for example, XxBeNigNxX screens.

4. *Artistic*

"Over the top" , non-"realistic" colors either through heavy use of texture packs, custom palletes, and/or heavy post processing. screens look so outrageous you'd think they were photo-shopped even if they weren't. See, for example, GioNight's screens.

Personally, I definitely prefer working with the "authentic" style, but that doesnt mean I dont appreciate the other kinds of screens posted here...I think I enjoy the screenshot world as much as if not more than Skyrim itself. Odd.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have been re-editing how my original ranger Raven Frost-Wing looks and I am much happier with the results now:



Here are some additional shots of my game after some tweaks:


----------



## Lifeshield

Thought I'd start up a site dedicated to Skyrim. Check it out, links in my sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> *Pick your style...*
> It occurred to me looking at all the awesome screens here that there are basically 4 styles:
> 1. *Cinematic*
> grainy, rustic, "lord of the rings" feel. use noise filters, blur filters, and / or custom palettes. See, for example, confidence man or lifeshield screens.
> 2. *Authentic*
> photo-realistic, or near photo-realistic with dragons, lol. uses no filters or sharpening filters. either heavy on photo-realism OR rich in tones, contrasts, and sharp shadows. See, for example, Milamber screens.
> 3. *Gothic*
> dark, moody pictures evoking old vampire movie feel. may be either cinematic or authentic in production style, but "goth" in content. See, for example, XxBeNigNxX screens.
> 4. *Artistic*
> "Over the top" , non-"realistic" colors either through heavy use of texture packs, custom palletes, and/or heavy post processing. screens look so outrageous you'd think they were photo-shopped even if they weren't. See, for example, GioNight's screens.
> Personally, I definitely prefer working with the "authentic" style, but that doesnt mean I dont appreciate the other kinds of screens posted here...I think I enjoy the screenshot world as much as if not more than Skyrim itself. Odd.


I agree with this to a point. I think that each person has their own individual flair aswell though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have been re-editing how my original ranger Raven Frost-Wing looks and I am much happier with the results now:


What's with the ears? Half kitty half human?


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I agree with this to a point. I think that each person has their own individual flair aswell though.


Oh, no doubt. I was just trying to get my head around styles as I was thinking about what I was trying to accomplish with my ENB tweaking efforts, lol.

I checked out your site and enjoyed it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What's with the ears? Half kitty half human?


I got bored of circlets and most of the helmets are really ugly. The cat hair band is something called Neko Mimi in the Japanese otaku culture and is usually paired with a tail attachment as well (didn't want it). I honestly would like a helmet that has more frills for my girl characters, but so far this is the only thing that looks OK while providing protection.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> I checked out your site and enjoyed it.


Thanks! If you ever want to contribute anything there you know where to go.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got bored of circlets and most of the helmets are really ugly. The cat hair band is something called Neko Mimi in the Japanese otaku culture and is usually paired with a tail attachment as well (didn't want it). I honestly would like a helmet that has more frills for my girl characters, but so far this is the only thing that looks OK while providing protection.


Lol. I take it that it was a mod?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Lol. I take it that it was a mod?


Yup! I am desperately waiting for the CK to be released for new hair mods and armor. Tired of all the skimpy ones or way over the top ones.









Anyone wish there were earrings in the game?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup! I am desperately waiting for the CK to be released for new hair mods and armor. Tired of all the skimpy ones or way over the top ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wish there were earrings in the game?


Yeah I agree actually. Too many perverse looking armour sets, and they look stupid aswell. They just don't look right.

And my Nord would never wear earrings, lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Someone's mod and not mine obviously, but it is still epic nonetheless:



I am seriously considering downloading this and swinging around in my nightingale armor.


----------



## Herbie211

For the most part, I've gotten the ENB fast mode mapping, contrast, specularity and lighting parameters the way I want them. Inside and outside, day and night. The problem I have remaining is darkness during heavy cloudy or rainy or snowy days. Can anybody shed some light (pun intended) on how to adjust other parameters (clouds, other?) to address this?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> For the most part, I've gotten the ENB fast mode mapping, contrast, specularity and lighting parameters the way I want them. Inside and outside, day and night. The problem I have remaining is darkness during heavy cloudy or rainy or snowy days. Can anybody shed some light (pun intended) on how to adjust other parameters (clouds, other?) to address this?


Yeah, use a torch!









Show some pics of what exactly you have a problem with. Will be easier to take it from there.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Baasha

Lifeshield,

It seems to have been a fluke or some sort of glitch; it didn't happen again! This time, I got a nice crescent moon that was slightly brownish (planet?) but was able to see the "dark side" as well.

However, I've come into new trouble with the game. Now, the game keeps freezing every couple of minutes and I have to use Task Manager to kill the process! I can't even play for 5 minutes without it freezing so I know something is REALLY off! I didn't change ANYTHING except the AA.

I tried using NVidia Inspector and first let it be "Application Controlled" and so I set it in SkyrimLauncher.exe to "2xMSAA". The freezing occurred. Then, I said to hell with it and changed the AA in NVidia Inspector to 8xQ [8x Multisampling] and 8xSGSAA!!! I thought that would bring the game to single digit framerates but I was still around 60FPS, sometimes dropping to around 55FPS! However, the game froze after a couple of minutes and I had to quit the process in Task Manager!

I didn't add any mods after the last time I played and it was working perfectly with NO crashes at all! My save file is like # 229 and it's about 9.8MB!! I don't think that's the issue though! Any ideas on what it could be?

Also, I want to reinstall your FXAA settings from scratch. How do I remove them completely without having to reinstall the game?

Here are my settings and mods installed:

































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here's my in game options. Only ini tweaks I have made is UGridsToLoad7 and to increase grass and tree distance and enable grass and treee shadowing.
> 
> I would drop your particles down to around 500 if you have heavy performance issues, or look into the particle mod on the Nexus that lowers their resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any issues with my moon before, you're the first to report it.
> 
> What mods do you have installed regarding lighting and sky (please include all texture mods)?
> 
> Also is this a recurring issue with all moon types or one specifically?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lifeshield,
> It seems to have been a fluke or some sort of glitch; it didn't happen again! This time, I got a nice crescent moon that was slightly brownish (planet?) but was able to see the "dark side" as well.
> However, I've come into new trouble with the game. Now, the game keeps freezing every couple of minutes and I have to use Task Manager to kill the process! I can't even play for 5 minutes without it freezing so I know something is REALLY off! I didn't change ANYTHING except the AA.
> I tried using NVidia Inspector and first let it be "Application Controlled" and so I set it in SkyrimLauncher.exe to "2xMSAA". The freezing occurred. Then, I said to hell with it and changed the AA in NVidia Inspector to 8xQ [8x Multisampling] and 8xSGSAA!!! I thought that would bring the game to single digit framerates but I was still around 60FPS, sometimes dropping to around 55FPS! However, the game froze after a couple of minutes and I had to quit the process in Task Manager!
> I didn't add any mods after the last time I played and it was working perfectly with NO crashes at all! My save file is like # 229 and it's about 9.8MB!! I don't think that's the issue though! Any ideas on what it could be?
> Also, I want to reinstall your FXAA settings from scratch. How do I remove them completely without having to reinstall the game?
> Here are my settings and mods installed:


To remove the FXAA files remove the Injfx folder, the d3d9.dll, and the shader.fx file. They're in the main directory.

Before you remove anything or reinstall, etc Try disabling any mods you have installed and see if you still have troubles. I've been having a few issues lately until I disabled a mod that I suspected was giving me hassle. I sincerely doubt it's the fxaa that's the cause of the problem. It may be Nvidia Inspector, I know that doesn't play nice with some mods.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Oh no! Skyrim is summoning aliens! Oh wait... that is just a Standing Stone.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Someone's mod and not mine obviously, but it is still epic nonetheless:
> 
> I am seriously considering downloading this and swinging around in my nightingale armor.


DUDE! That's bloody EPIC!!


----------



## Milamber

trying to get a feel for whats realistic with the sun, comments on the glare/rainbow look?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> trying to get a feel for whats realistic with the sun, comments on the glare/rainbow look?


That looks nice!

EDIT: But looking closer, it looks a little hazy/grainy.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> #rashbeep
> your enb is perfect, is clean and beautiful, can share? i for sure want to see how my game looks with him


can't take any credit for it, it's opethfeldt's config http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5453
it's not perfect, the water can look a little weird at times, but in a lot of instances the lighting and colours reminds me of crysis for some reason. still though my favourite enb is confidence man's "natural" config.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> it's not perfect.


No config can ever be 100% perfect.


----------



## Demented

I'm seriously considering selling my 3 Dell 2312s and going for a slightly larger single monitor. The performance increase I get when playing this game single monitor is hard to pinpoint, but the game just runs amazingly smooth. GPU usage is much lower, as are temps and fan speed (noise). Cuurently when I play in Eyefinity, I run an AB profile that sets both cards to 85% fan speed. It's loud, and still just keeps the temps below 75c, usually at 70c-73c. Also, GPU usage is at 100% on both cards. I didn't bother look at VRAM usage. FPS was between 30-50 outdoors, and 50-60 indoors.

When I game single monitor, I can leave the GPUs on auto fan control, they stay silent, and the temp never gets above 67c. GPU usage is drastically reduced. I don't think I saw them get anywhere near as high. FPS is a constant 60.

I liked the idea of Eyefinity, and I'm still thinking about it, but I can't get over how much more I enjoy playing on one monitor compared to 3.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> I'm seriously considering selling my 3 Dell 2312s and going for a slightly larger single monitor. The performance increase I get when playing this game single monitor is hard to pinpoint, but the game just runs amazingly smooth. GPU usage is much lower, as are temps and fan speed (noise). Cuurently when I play in Eyefinity, I run an AB profile that sets both cards to 85% fan speed. It's loud, and still just keeps the temps below 75c, usually at 70c-73c. Also, GPU usage is at 100% on both cards. I didn't bother look at VRAM usage. FPS was between 30-50 outdoors, and 50-60 indoors.
> When I game single monitor, I can leave the GPUs on auto fan control, they stay silent, and the temp never gets above 67c. GPU usage is drastically reduced. I don't think I saw them get anywhere near as high. FPS is a constant 60.
> I liked the idea of Eyefinity, and I'm still thinking about it, but I can't get over how much more I enjoy playing on one monitor compared to 3.


I think it's sometimes under estimated how much power is needed for Multi screen gaming, the amount of pixels GPU's have to push each second at 5760x1080 is 3 x 1920x1080 so it's not unusual to loose 3 x the performance you get at 1920x1080, although your probably on average going to cut fps in half.

To put it into perspective:

1024x768 is 786432 pixels
1680x1050 is 1764000 pixels
1920x1080 is 2073600 pixels
2560x1600 is 4096000 pixels
5040x1050 is 5292000 pixels
5760x1080 is 6220800 pixels

I remember watching an extreme system a few years ago which had 4x480's and the guy was almost crying because they couldn't keep near; never mind above; 60fps in Metro @2560x1600 and that's only 2/3 of what your trying to push over 3 standard screens.

VRAM usage is more than doubled in a lot of cases so these two together put a much greater strain on GPU's increasing temps and sound naturally.

I feel the opposite about multi screen gaming though, it's far superior but a heavily ENB Modded Skyrim is the first game where I've found its not exactly possible to play in full surround as even my two 580's loose too much frames to enjoy, but my god it looks stunning with panoramic views









Vanilla Skyrim @5760x1080 runs at 60fps 90% of the time.
With all my mods, the way it looks now, @5760x1080 I get constant jumps between 22-50fps , more towards the lower end when outside.

If they made 2560x1600 3D monitors, that would be the only time I go pertinently back to single monitor gaming.


----------



## orphennoc

Hi all, i nee say i ever love all ss i found here, but I must especially thank the Lifeshield because I was dissatisfied with the fxaa he posted some pages ago I tried enb, I myself was changing some things, but something was still missing, so I decided to return to fxaa it again, I wanted something that reminded me more a medieval world, and enb, left everything very colorful (not to be bad, but it was not what I wanted). Then I decided to get him to do various settings and many testy way enb and other mods, so I did something simple, using fxaa it used the application and made changes until more realistic, but still was not perfect, I decided to give turn something I had already saved at a time, http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4323

and the result made me feel simply playing something with incredible realism that I had not before, may be just me, but I just loved, and for that reason I came here to thank

hope you all like














maybe now i can just play











and sorry for english.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm using Realistic Lighting with ENB. It's what I'm modifying my profile around.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> trying to get a feel for whats realistic with the sun, comments on the glare/rainbow look?


You are in luck - the effect is 100% up to you, because it is not realistic in the first place.

Human eyes don't see lens flare when we look at bright objects, that is an artifact of camera lenses in pictures and film that humans just happen to agree with visually. It think it looks nice, but if you are looking for realism, turn the flare off


----------



## tech99




----------



## GeforceGTS

I was just trying out some enb configs when I spotted something flying over my head pretty fast.. I turn around all ready to shout a dragon out of the sky and I see this :l



So I flew up to see who it was... Just some random person :l Anyone know who it is? I tried to follow her but she flew off to fast







I was going to propose to her!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I did not realize that giants ate horses! Now I really wander how my last horse went missing!











This is my new armor BTW.



Is it wrong of me to feel angry about how those uninvolved old farts get to live in an impressive domicile like Hrothgar, while the best house for an epic hero of Skyrim likes me is Hjerim?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## sterik01

nice hair


----------



## Lifeshield

Hahaha. I need to download some new hair styles I thinks.


----------



## sterik01

Just got the Triss armor mod that lets you create it at Skyforge. I also added 2 enchantmens to it. 31%health regeneration and 31%stamina regeneration
Sorry for all the pictures. I won't be posting any for a while.







close up




nice eyes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is that the CBBE compatible one?


----------



## sterik01

Don't know, sorry. Search Craftable Triss Armor at skyrimnexus. Should say. That's the mod I downloaded. Make sure you have nmm.


----------



## timekillerpro

Hi to you all, sneak thieves!
1.Lil bit of history. When I started playing Skyrim, I was blown away by the beauty of it. I watched some videos on youtube beforehand and I must tell they give a wrong impression about Beauty of this game on high settings. Then I was thinking that I need to share some pics with the world to promote the game. This is how I
end up here, because here you have best pics of all www. Congrats with thats








2. Thanks to all participants on this thread because it was very helpful and iteresting reading and for showing that my game may look even better.
3.Some of mine "awesome" Skyrim photos:














If you find them good, I can post more


----------



## GeforceGTS

Welcome










Nice pics, I like the third one.. if those horses could talk they'd be saying "it wasn't me!" and point at each other with their hooves ;x


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Don't know, sorry. Search Craftable Triss Armor at skyrimnexus. Should say. That's the mod I downloaded. Make sure you have nmm.


This one says it has cbbe version. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> This one says it has cbbe version. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708


I currently use that one but it has no white ones for my Frost themed Ranger. So sad...









Thanks though!


----------



## Milamber

Profile is nearly ready


----------



## timekillerpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Profile is nearly ready


Looking forward to it


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## evensen007

Oh, sweet jeebus. I can't wait to try out Milamber and LifeShield's new profiles!


----------



## Lifeshield

Mine got wiped accidently so I ended up having to start again. Quite glad for it actually, I think it looks better. Needs some testing in a few dungeons to make sure the day/night lighting doesn't mess them up (I have a mod for darker nights instead of doing it through ENB as some variables mess up lighting in other areas). Bleak Falls Burrow looks epic!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Mine got wiped accidently so I ended up having to start again. Quite glad for it actually, I think it looks better. Needs some testing in a few dungeons to make sure the day/night lighting doesn't mess them up (I have a mod for darker nights instead of doing it through ENB as some variables mess up lighting in other areas). Bleak Falls Burrow looks epic!


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


Pics of what?

Dragons you say?

Sure...


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Profile is nearly ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Cool Pics**


Awesome pics.

My body is ready. Picked up a 3D monitor per your feedback, should be here within a week. Can't wait to get immersed in Skyrim again in a whole new way.


----------



## Maian

No FXAA profile, the only lighting mod I'm using is just the Realistic Lighting Without Post-Processing. Click the image to view full size, they're 1680x1050 resolution. They're just taken with the Steam Overlay screenshot function. The bottom picture is my Wood Elf, who has since been adjusted slightly since I downloaded the Extended Sliders mod, so the hair is now a more vibrant red (shown in the second image in Riften).


----------



## evensen007

^^^^ Broken pic links.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> ^^^^ Broken pic links.


Well damn... they're from my Steam cloud so I guess you have to login to see 'em. I'll just post 'em here.

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Awesome pics.
> My body is ready. Picked up a 3D monitor per your feedback, should be here within a week. Can't wait to get immersed in Skyrim again in a whole new way.


You will be so impressed! Make sure you PM me when you have it all setup, I will give you the 3d MOD to make the SKY and Stars 3D, there are a few out there, but the wrong ones make the water edging all weird I will also tell you how to take 3D pics in Skyrim!

EDIT: These pics were changed from PNG to JPG and they seem to have lost their quality and look very grainy and jagged! Anyone else noticed that with a file conversion when using FRAPS?


----------



## sterik01

What settings are your using? Looks great.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> What settings are your using? Looks great.


Thanks, my ENB and FXAA.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## rashbeep




----------



## GeforceGTS

I decided to give enb another try, aiming for the least impact on performance as possible and not to dark!







I'm playing two handed now so it's a PITA putting my weapon away to cast candlelight all the time ;x not really sure what I'm doing but I'm starting off basic and just tweaking stuff


----------



## Milamber




----------



## OC'ing Noob

I'm embarrassed to post my pictures now.... but here it goes!


----------



## Lifeshield

@Milamber, way too much film grain in the first pic, that could have been a really nice shot.

The third was a good one.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @Milamber, way too much film grain in the first pic, that could have been a really nice shot.
> 
> The third was a good one.


Yeah, there was no film grain in the game - was considering changing my screenshot format back to PNG.


----------



## Lifeshield

PNG is higher quality, if you're going to change the format use photoshop or Gimp to do it instead of Paint. They'll preserve the image quality at least.

If you use ENB and Injfx take screenshots with Print Screen. It should do versions in PNG and BMP.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> PNG is higher quality, if you're going to change the format use photoshop or Gimp to do it instead of Paint. They'll preserve the image quality at least.
> 
> If you use ENB and Injfx take screenshots with Print Screen. It should do versions in PNG and BMP.


Whats annoying is, if I take a screenshot with the sun rays it comes out with visible banding, not seen during game play, like this PNG format is a little better, but when i converted this to JPG it was terrible!:


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> PNG is higher quality, if you're going to change the format use photoshop or Gimp to do it instead of Paint. They'll preserve the image quality at least.
> 
> If you use ENB and Injfx take screenshots with Print Screen. It should do versions in PNG and BMP.


If you use ENB, hitting the Insert key will create one 8 Megabyte BMP photo that is of top-notch quality (in my opinion). If you are going to take screens, take it with the ENB screenshot button "Insert". That's my thoughts at least. And yes, the screenshot will include Injfx colors too.


----------



## majin662

Hey milamber. What all is in your shaders.esp that is in your fxaa profile? Reason i ask is. I mixed the shaders.esp of you with the fxaa profile of life and im loving it but i wanted to make sure it wasnt placebo for my eyes


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I think its the lightning but she looks really young. LOL


----------



## Lifeshield

No it's one of the Breton character presets, I just changed the hair.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No it's one of the Breton character presets, I just changed the hair.


That's a breton? With mods all the humans look the same now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol, true.


----------



## BradleyW

Is there a wepon tex mod that covers almost all weapons or the vast majority? same for NPC clothing?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is there a wepon tex mod that covers almost all weapons or the vast majority? same for NPC clothing?


There is. Improved NPC Clothing for clothes and I forgot the one for weapons.


----------



## timekillerpro

"Guard:
-What is it? Dragons?"


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is there a wepon tex mod that covers almost all weapons or the vast majority? same for NPC clothing?


Improved NPC Clothing as OC Noob pointed out above.

Millenia Weapon Retexture Project Not quite a retex of all weapons yet, but the mod is slowly aiming at making custom Hi-Res textures for all of the weapons in the vanilla game. I'm using it now and the Iron and Steel weapons look puuuuurrttttyyyy. I'm sure there are others out there that make Weapon retex for all of them at a higher resolution, but these textures just plain look better than the old ones


----------



## BradleyW

These are cool, thank you.


----------



## GFreak45

i like the 300 weapons reskin... er crafting 300 or w/e
it replaces the weapons with morrowind/more realistic looks, also changes weapons to have variations based on material and race, ie: Dwemer Metal 2 handed sword = Dwemer Claymore, etc
Here is a link to it...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Millenia Weapon Retexture Project Not quite a retex of all weapons yet, but the mod is slowly aiming at making custom Hi-Res textures for all of the weapons in the vanilla game. I'm using it now and the Iron and Steel weapons look puuuuurrttttyyyy. I'm sure there are others out there that make Weapon retex for all of them at a higher resolution, but these textures just plain look better than the old ones


Slow is an understatement. I don't see this ever being completed at this rate. But, what's done is excellent.

Some of the full armor replacers also replace the corresponding weapons. At this time, it's piece mail for weapons unfortunately. The freaks are too busy making skimpy hentai outfits, giant swords and make-up kits instead of focusing on improving the vanilla content.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7700


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The freaks are too busy making skimpy hentai outfits, giant swords and make-up kits instead of focusing on improving the vanilla content.


i lold... considering sigging this...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is there a wepon tex mod that covers almost all weapons or the vast majority? same for NPC clothing?


Another option Bradley is this one;

Weapons of the Third Era by 747823


----------



## majin662

I used improved npc clothing for the longest. Recently switched to 2x clothing and havent looked back. I havent eyeballed every npc at 2 mm away but what ive seen in passing looks great at a fraction the size


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the links i haved repped those who helped.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I love that hairstyle. I found it rather hilarious when I stood next to a High Elf with my Breton character. Like two heads taller or something.


----------



## Milamber

All 120hz refresh rate


----------



## MRHANDS

Never noticed the second moon in the sky.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> -snip awesome photos-


I really wish I had SLI 580's at the moment.... those second and third pics look almost realistic.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I really wish I had SLI 580's at the moment.... those second and third pics look almost realistic.


I have decided to can my mod mate. Going to start again with the aim of something greener for grass, whilst maintaining dark trees and better skin tones > like this:


----------



## Milamber

*ENB and FXAA*










*ENB Only*










*FXAA Only*










Just messing with lighting for times of day then I will move onto different terrain.


----------



## orphennoc

Milamber you have one of the most incredible graphics really, i wish i can use yours enb + fxaa soon if you will share, is beautiful.

here im using a super alpha testing wip







im using for now, need adjustments here or there but.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Milamber you have one of the most incredible graphics really, i wish i can use yours enb + fxaa soon if you will share, is beautiful.


Thanks, it is my intention to share when it's complete - my character is level 1 since I have restarted, so when I have traveled to more places I will take pics.


----------



## croy

is it worth downloading the HD 2K Textures? does it really improve the looks of everything?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it worth downloading the HD 2K Textures? does it really improve the looks of everything?


IMHO it definitely does. The environment around you looks far sharper. That being said, if you aren't the type to pay attention, you may not notice. It did not seem to affect my game's performance so I would say yes.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

-delete- Double post for some reason lol


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it worth downloading the HD 2K Textures? does it really improve the looks of everything?


Is it better than stock? Yes. But Just like any mod or user's config it's all in the eye of the beholder honestly.

I use a couple from HD 2K and then use other textures instead as I find the Other textures superior (looks and performance wise).

HD 2K are nice textures but in some areas there are better ones out there (individual textures).

My suggestion is do a lot of looking and try different ones out and find which ones you like best.. if You don't like some just remove them and try others. Don't be afraid to mix and match from different authors.


----------



## Foxrun

Easily my best one


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone have a paerfect blend with CBBE on the neck?


----------



## grishkathefool

When I shot that arrow, I took about 15 seconds to line it up, hoping that it would take him in the neck. I was pleasantly surprised to see that it did.



I think they're doing it wrong...


----------



## Lifeshield

Keeping it natural... first pics of each pairing is of vanilla, second of each paring is my ENB profile configuration. Realistic lighting is enabled in both (I couldn't be dealing with quitting out of the game and turning it off for every shot).





























This is just ENB without a FXAA overlay. FXAA will be used to allieviate the blur, give shadows a little more depth, and sharpen up the detail a touch.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Spoiler: Bawk















When will you be sharing that config lifeshield?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> When will you be sharing that config lifeshield?


Shouldn't be long now. Had a bit of Murphy's Law hit my PC this weekend which set me back a few days. I need to do a little colour correction and dungeon balancing. I'm trying to see if I can modify Realistic Lighting to allow me to make the sky brighter when it snows at night aswell. Other than that It's about where I want it to be.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Milamber




----------



## preston.murrell

just some of mine


----------



## orphennoc

this is my new character after receiving a bet that I could not make a beautiful altmer just loving it.



i have a introduction from her, hope you all like :









"I'm half altmer because of that as a child I despised and hated by many, I can not be ruled out a pure and they told me I was sent to Skyrim for me to list next to "cleaning Thalos" in the hope that I died in the war quickly because I have no magical abilities as my ancestors nor their strength, for this reason I learned to survive by other means, but one day when I saw what we were doing to destroy a group of worshipers thalos when I saw children being killed and innocent being tortured, I decided it was not my place there, and never was, I then decided to desert and flee to high rock, where my mother said to have known my father. but I was caught in the middle of a trap, made to catch Ulfric stormcloak and sent to helgen along with other prisoners, and i managed to scape for a help i gain from a dark dragon and i swear this will not happen again."

Malik Diaries

and sorry for bad english


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> this is my new character after receiving a bet that I could not make a beautiful altmer just loving it.
> 
> i have a introduction from her, hope you all like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm half altmer because of that as a child I despised and hated by many, I can not be ruled out a pure and they told me I was sent to Skyrim for me to list next to "cleaning Thalos" in the hope that I died in the war quickly because I have no magical abilities as my ancestors nor their strength, for this reason I learned to survive by other means, but one day when I saw what we were doing to destroy a group of worshipers thalos when I saw children being killed and innocent being tortured, I decided it was not my place there, and never was, I then decided to desert and flee to high rock, where my mother said to have known my father. but I was caught in the middle of a trap, made to catch Ulfric stormcloak and sent to helgen along with other prisoners, and i managed to scape for a help i gain from a dark dragon and i swear this will not happen again."
> Malik Diaries
> and sorry for bad english


Umm, Please share you Altmer settings! I have cover girl installed and mine still looks like she got beat in the face by a giant.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> this is my new character after receiving a bet that I could not make a beautiful altmer just loving it.
> -snip-
> i have a introduction from her, hope you all like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm half altmer because of that as a child I despised and hated by many, I can not be ruled out a pure and they told me I was sent to Skyrim for me to list next to "cleaning Thalos" in the hope that I died in the war quickly because I have no magical abilities as my ancestors nor their strength, for this reason I learned to survive by other means, but one day when I saw what we were doing to destroy a group of worshipers thalos when I saw children being killed and innocent being tortured, I decided it was not my place there, and never was, I then decided to desert and flee to high rock, where my mother said to have known my father. but I was caught in the middle of a trap, made to catch Ulfric stormcloak and sent to helgen along with other prisoners, and i managed to scape for a help i gain from a dark dragon and i swear this will not happen again."
> Malik Diaries
> and sorry for bad english


Yes, please at least let us know what mods were used to be able to create her. She looks awesome, and I've been dying to make an Altmer!


----------



## orphennoc

thx all for comments, im on work now so i cant really post all ways i made her, but i will link all mods i use to make her, and i believe you guys can make even a better one.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7127 ( i use the RANs type-B Headmesh )

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5701(this just give a better look on eyelines)

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563 (look 2 and lace warpaint and new lips tintmask)

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2812 ( the original with makeup, use only the head_n after installing the coverwomen, im using the eyebrows from bella too, but is to you to choose)

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666 (use any and use the tool to fix the neck problem this comme in readme)

and here the one mos important http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6923 (this will give you alot of collors extend for all races)

well this is all i use, hope this help


----------



## LucasJose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> thx all for comments, im on work now so i cant really post all ways i made her, but i will link all mods i use to make her, and i believe you guys can make even a better one.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7127 ( i use the RANs type-B Headmesh )
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5701(this just give a better look on eyelines)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563 (look 2 and lace warpaint and new lips tintmask)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2812 ( the original with makeup, use only the head_n after installing the coverwomen, im using the eyebrows from bella too, but is to you to choose)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666 (use any and use the tool to fix the neck problem this comme in readme)
> and here the one mos important http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6923 (this will give you alot of collors extend for all races)
> well this is all i use, hope this help


This is my Breton using the same mods above.


----------



## grishkathefool

Milamber, that first shot you posted there is Beautiful!

As for the Atmer, I like the hard lines of the original design. I appreciate your story for your girl, though, of being Half-Elf. That makes sense of her looks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> this is my new character after receiving a bet that I could not make a beautiful altmer just loving it.


Is that necklace part of the clothes texture or an actual necklace? If the latter, do you have link to the file?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that necklace part of the clothes texture or an actual necklace? If the latter, do you have link to the file?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yes, please at least let us know what mods were used to be able to create her. She looks awesome, and I've been dying to make an Altmer!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Umm, Please share you Altmer settings! I have cover girl installed and mine still looks like she got beat in the face by a giant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> this is my new character after receiving a bet that I could not make a beautiful altmer just loving it.
> 
> i have a introduction from her, hope you all like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm half altmer because of that as a child I despised and hated by many, I can not be ruled out a pure and they told me I was sent to Skyrim for me to list next to "cleaning Thalos" in the hope that I died in the war quickly because I have no magical abilities as my ancestors nor their strength, for this reason I learned to survive by other means, but one day when I saw what we were doing to destroy a group of worshipers thalos when I saw children being killed and innocent being tortured, I decided it was not my place there, and never was, I then decided to desert and flee to high rock, where my mother said to have known my father. but I was caught in the middle of a trap, made to catch Ulfric stormcloak and sent to helgen along with other prisoners, and i managed to scape for a help i gain from a dark dragon and i swear this will not happen again."
> Malik Diaries
> and sorry for bad english


I didn't know that Skyrim was playing "Barbie" for grown men?? :S


----------



## grishkathefool

hahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> I didn't know that Skyrim was playing "Barbie" for grown men?? :S


if you like ugly thing is your problem, skyrim is beautiful and if is possible make more beautful i think i have this right, since is "my game i use her not yours" and i have tastes for beautiful thigs if you dont is your tastes no one need share this.

and envy is something really sad


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Skyrim was playing "Barbie" for grown men?? :S
> 
> 
> 
> if you like ugly thing is your problem, skyrim is beautiful and if is possible make more beautful i think i have this right, since is "my game i use her not yours" and i have tastes for beautiful thigs if you dont is your tastes no one need share this.
> and envy is something really sad
Click to expand...

Orphennoc,

I think their sarcasm and humor is getting lost in translation. They are just teasing bro! All in good fun!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I didn't know that Skyrim was playing "Barbie" for grown men?? :S


LOL. It does feel like dress up sometimes doesn't it. After 350 recorded hours and 6 characters though, I've got to find something to do.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMHO it definitely does. The environment around you looks far sharper. That being said, if you aren't the type to pay attention, you may not notice. It did not seem to affect my game's performance so I would say yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Is it better than stock? Yes. But Just like any mod or user's config it's all in the eye of the beholder honestly.
> I use a couple from HD 2K and then use other textures instead as I find the Other textures superior (looks and performance wise).
> HD 2K are nice textures but in some areas there are better ones out there (individual textures).
> My suggestion is do a lot of looking and try different ones out and find which ones you like best.. if You don't like some just remove them and try others. Don't be afraid to mix and match from different authors.


alrite thanks. i'll test it out.


----------



## Baasha

What is the consensus on the Skyrim HD - 2K Textures mod versus the Skyrim Realistic Overhaul mod? Both seem to have some great textures but it seems like the 2K mod has more items that have been retextured.

Which one is better? Are there any other texture mods that are better than these?


----------



## Adam2190

I literally have about 40 texture mods at this point...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> What is the consensus on the Skyrim HD - 2K Textures mod versus the Skyrim Realistic Overhaul mod? Both seem to have some great textures but it seems like the 2K mod has more items that have been retextured.
> Which one is better? Are there any other texture mods that are better than these?


Skyrim HD is more comprehensive, but there are better individual textures out there that have replaced a great majority of what Skyrim HD improved upon. I use it more as a safety net for anything I may have missed.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Skyrim was playing "Barbie" for grown men?? :S
> 
> 
> 
> if you like ugly thing is your problem, skyrim is beautiful and if is possible make more beautful i think i have this right, since is "my game i use her not yours" and i have tastes for beautiful thigs if you dont is your tastes no one need share this.
> and envy is something really sad
Click to expand...

Haters gunna hate.

But when people start talking about necklaces, it kinda feels like teenage girls discussing makeup and boys.

I'm not even jealous bro.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Haters gunna hate.
> But when people start talking about necklaces, it kinda feels like teenage girls discussing makeup and boys.
> I'm not even jealous bro.


Troll somewhere else, bro...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim HD is more comprehensive, but there are better individual textures out there that have replaced a great majority of what Skyrim HD improved upon. I use it more as a safety net for anything I may have missed.


I agree, skyrim HD is a basic outline for the whole game. From here, you can install more specific texture mods as well as landscape retex mods.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Please tell me what mods you are using, they look amazing!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> Please tell me what mods you are using, they look amazing!


6gb of texture mods from the current version of STEP, a self modified ENB+FXAA configuration, & a self modified Realistic Lighting.

Decided to roll a new character (what you saw in previous screenshots were just test characters from playing around with showracemenu with my old character). Have decided to go with a Breton Cleric. I started her off with Mystic Elven Armour (because it just looks so damned cool) and a Mystic Elven Mace of Banishing along with a Mystic Elven Shield of Blocking.

A few shots from my Clerics early adventures.



















Needs a touch more colour balancing but it's pretty much done now. Most likely get it finished off tomorrow if all goes to plan.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## BradleyW

Hey Lifeshield, i am looking forward to trying your ENB and FXAA Profile (Or just ENB if that's all your using)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> /Snip


No texture mods?









Edit: Nevermind, I see it's the FOV playing tricks...

And ease back on the daytime ambient lighting, you're killing your shadows on the trees. Soften it up for that more natural look.









I like your water though. Got a nice natural colour on that. Mines a bit more blue (only a bit...







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey Lifeshield, i am looking forward to trying your ENB and FXAA Profile (Or just ENB if that's all your using)


ENB+FXAA.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No texture mods? :O
> 
> And ease back on the daytime ambient lighting, you're killing your shadows on the trees. Soften it up for that more natural look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your water though. Got a nice natural colour on that. Mines a bit more blue (only a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ENB+FXAA.


The only change i might make to your FXAA is add some sharpness but maintain the effect your trying to achieve.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The only change i might make to your FXAA is add some sharpness but maintain the effect your trying to achieve.


It already has sharpness at full power.

Screenshots only tell half a story.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It already has sharpness at full power.
> 
> Screenshots only tell half a story.


Yeah true. Good work man!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim HD is more comprehensive, but there are better individual textures out there that have replaced a great majority of what Skyrim HD improved upon. I use it more as a safety net for anything I may have missed.


Can you tell me which textures are better than the Skyrim HD mod? Do you have a link to them on Skryim Nexus? Thx in advance!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I see it's the FOV playing tricks...
> And ease back on the daytime ambient lighting, you're killing your shadows on the trees. Soften it up for that more natural look.


Eh? Shadows on the trees aren't effected by too much bloom! If this were the case they would look bright with no shadows at all, my bloom is set to

Code:



Code:


[BLOOM]
Quality=0
AmountDay=0.2
AmountNight=0.25
BlueShiftAmountDay=0.1
BlueShiftAmountNight=0.0

Did you mean something else?


----------



## Asininity

Just fixed my FPS issues, so now time to play with more visual mods. Can't wait for Lifeshield's emb!
'


----------



## GeforceGTS

Not happy D; my face just randomly went like this...


----------



## Asininity

You're infected! RUN!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Not happy D; my face just randomly went like this...


Looks like missing or corrupt textures. Try removing them, load the game see if the issue is still there. If it is not, re-add the mod/textures whatever and try again. I would also suggest you redownload the mod, and not use the one you had downloaded.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Eh? Shadows on the trees aren't effected by too much bloom! If this were the case they would look bright with no shadows at all, my bloom is set to
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [BLOOM]
> Quality=0
> AmountDay=0.2
> AmountNight=0.25
> BlueShiftAmountDay=0.1
> BlueShiftAmountNight=0.0
> 
> Did you mean something else?


I meant something else. I think, personally, the shadows on the trees are too dark. It just looks like a mass of black. My suggestion is to adjust the Ambient Lighting Intensity Day (or the Ambient Lighting Curve Day) to soften them and make the scene look more natural seems that's what it looks like you're going for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Can you tell me which textures are better than the Skyrim HD mod? Do you have a link to them on Skryim Nexus? Thx in advance!


Use this guide.

*S.T.E.P*

I believe it will be updated again this week. I'm using the current version.


----------



## Lifeshield

*LIFESHIELD'S SKYRIM ENB PROFILE v1.2*

This profile and mod set is designed to give a more immersive experience via the use of modified lighting and shaders.

A Torch or Candlelight is reccommended due to darkened nights, caves & dungeons. Realistic Lighting has been modified to balance Torch and Candlelight range.

*CONTENTS*

This profile contains:

*Custom ENB & FXAA Profile (edited by Lifeshield).
*Realistic Lighting esp (edited by Lifeshield).

*INSTALLATION*

*Remove all FXAA, ENB files completely from your directory to ensure no confliction.

*Remove all Lighting Mods (textures are fine) completely from your directory to ensure no confliction.

*Extract all files into your Skyrim Directory. I have taken care to ensure that everything is filed correctly so it will all go where it needs to.

*Enable file selection in the Skyrim Prefs.ini (this is in the My Documents Skyrim Folder):

**Under [Launcher] make sure the following is as follows: bEnableFileSelection=1

**If you do not see that line under [Launcher] then add it manually.

*Boot up the Skyrim Launcher and make sure the Realistic Lighting esp file is enabled under Data Files.

Enjoy.

*FEEDBACK*

If you use this profile and mod set please leave some feedback on your experience to improve the experience for yourself and others with future updates. If you come across any bugs or glaring issues that need fixing A.S.A.P please leave a detailed report of the problem (location, time of day, etc), along with screenshots if possible.

*DISCLAIMER*

I take no credit for the creation of any of the mods within this package. I am only responsible for configuring, and compiling, them all to work together.

*CREDITS*

*Lifeshield (ENB Profile Configuration & Mod Compilation)

*HeliosDoubleSix (Custom ENB Shaders)

*Matso (Custom ENB Depth of Field)

*Boris Vorontsov (ENB Series)

*Some Dude (FXAA Post Processor)

*747823, Leviathan1753 & Plutoman101 (Realistic Lighting, used with permission of Plutoman101)

*SCREENSHOTS*







 



































*DOWNLOAD*

Lifeshields ENB V1.2.zip 401k .zip file


*V1.2 CHANGES*

New colour pallette.
General colour balancing.
Reduced daytime brighteness.
Decreased FXAA Sharpening effect.

*V1.1 CHANGES*

*Added Matso's custom Depth of Field.
*Lessened daytime Bloom.
*Increased Saturation a touch.
*Brightened nights up a little (this is only a subtle difference).
*General colour balancing.
*Improved README file.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I didn't know that Skyrim was playing "Barbie" for grown men?? :S


That is EXACTLY what Skyrim is.

A big, manly doll house.

All people want is to use their imagination and create their own little space.


----------



## Milamber

I'll check your config tomorrow Lifeshield









I like the lighting around the trees from the pics, but darn your a fan of bloom! I'm going to make sure I get my sunnies from the car before I test!

Anyway, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I like the lighting around the trees from the pics, but darn your a fan of bloom!


That'll be the sunglare texture mod (and in some pics snow blowing around aswell).









It's not always like that, I just wanted to show off the winter style glare I had achieved (I actually caught that light totally randomly and thought it looked cool). It's really not that in your face most of the time, just when it needs to be.


----------



## Demented

Lifeshield, I want to try out your configs, but I have a few questions.

**Remove all FXAA, ENB files completely from your directory to ensure no confliction.* - This would just be the injFX_Shaders folder for me since I'm not currently using ENB, right?

**Remove all Lighting Mods (textures are fine) completely from your directory to ensure no confliction.* - I think Alternate Sun Glare is the only lighting mod I have installed, but take a look at my NMM list and please let me know if there is any other mod I should remove.





Another question, but if you don't know, perhaps someone else does. If I install your config, when I launch FFXX tool, the settings it shows at that point are read from your config, right?

Thanks, and look forward to checking it out! I'm off to back up my current installation just to be safe!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Lifeshield, I want to try out your configs, but I have a few questions.
> **Remove all FXAA, ENB files completely from your directory to ensure no confliction.* - This would just be the injFX_Shaders folder for me since I'm not currently using ENB, right?
> **Remove all Lighting Mods (textures are fine) completely from your directory to ensure no confliction.* - I think Alternate Sun Glare is the only lighting mod I have installed, but take a look at my NMM list and please let me know if there is any other mod I should remove.
> 
> Another question, but if you don't know, perhaps someone else does. If I install your config, when I launch FFXX tool, the settings it shows at that point are read from your config, right?
> Thanks, and look forward to checking it out! I'm off to back up my current installation just to be safe!


1: Yes, remove the Injfx folder and Shader file, or just run the FXAA Uninstaller placed in the directory (FXAA places an uninstaller in the directory near the bottom).

2: If Alternate Sunglare is the one by Isoku it's a texture mod. Just leave it in (I am using it myself).

If it's a different mod and is an esp file then make sure it loads after Realistic Lighting using BOSS or Nexus Mod Manager. If it conflicts then disable it via the Launcher.

The rest seem fine. Looks like you're running S.T.E.P to me. 

3: I would advise to uninstall the FXAA tool completely. The files are modified directly, if you use the tool then save it the files will adjust the configuration to the slider points rather than the variables I set.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 1: Yes, remove the Injfx folder and Shader file, or just run the FXAA Uninstaller placed in the directory (FXAA places an uninstaller in the directory near the bottom).
> 
> 2: If Alternate Sunglare is the one by Isoku it's a texture mod. Just leave it in (I am using it myself).
> 
> If it's a different mod and is an esp file then make sure it loads after Realistic Lighting using BOSS or Nexus Mod Manager. If it conflicts then disable it via the Launcher.
> 
> The rest seem fine. Looks like you're running S.T.E.P to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3: I would advise to uninstall the FXAA tool completely. The files are modified directly, if you use the tool then save it the files will adjust the configuration to the slider points rather than the variables I set.


OK, great. The alternate sun glare is the one by isoku, so I'm good there. I understand if I save the FXAA settings after adjusting the sliders that it will affect them. What I'm after is trying to get screen caps of all of the FXAA settings, so that if I do want to adjust the sliders, I can keep mos of your settings, but perhaps disable things like Bloom and Sepia, unless you have them already disabled. I guess I'll uninstall it, and do your stuff, and if I have things I want to change, I'll figure it out then.

Thanks again for the help,and I'll be sure to post back with some screenies and opinions!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, great. The alternate sun glare is the one by isoku, so I'm good there. I understand if I save the FXAA settings after adjusting the sliders that it will affect them. What I'm after is trying to get screen caps of all of the FXAA settings, so that if I do want to adjust the sliders, I can keep mos of your settings, but perhaps disable things like Bloom and Sepia, unless you have them already disabled. I guess I'll uninstall it, and do your stuff, and if I have things I want to change, I'll figure it out then.
> Thanks again for the help,and I'll be sure to post back with some screenies and opinions!


FXAA Bloom and Sepia is disabled in the profile. The main thing I use FXAA for is Sharpening to add detail to wood grain and rocks, and Anti Aliasing, it also adds a little more depth to shadows.

Here's an image of the sliders when loaded up if you want to adjust with sliders this will be your starting base.



If you want to modify saturation etc you'll be better off doing that with the ENB rather than the FXAA.

You can also run the game entirely without FXAA but it will look a bit hazy, a little lighter, and night time will need some background correction to compensate. I'll most likely modify the ENB at a later point so that people can use the profile without the FXAA if they choose to (using it just for sharpening and Anti Aliasing), for now I just wanted to release it and get some feedback as I don't plan to do loads of little updates (I just want to play the game now, lol), just a few larger updates at a time.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey Lifeshield, how demanding is this ENB and FXAA combined on a higher end Nvidia GPU?


----------



## Lifeshield

I've never tested it on a Nvidia Graphics Card but if I can run it, along with 6gb of texture mods, on an AMD 965BE @4ghz & HD6870 then you should have no problems with an i72600k & GTX580.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've never tested it on a Nvidia Graphics Card but if I can run it, along with 6gb of texture mods, on an AMD 965BE @4ghz & HD6870 then you should have no problems with an i72600k & GTX580.


Thanks mate.

Edit: My latest pics.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Looks like missing or corrupt textures. Try removing them, load the game see if the issue is still there. If it is not, re-add the mod/textures whatever and try again. I would also suggest you redownload the mod, and not use the one you had downloaded.


I loaded up a previous save and it went ;x

I think I figured out where/when it happened too, after a fight with a flame Atronach.. It did look similar to the burn effect on rocks sometimes too :l I looked again, no it doesn't..

btw, anyone having sound issues with the latest patch? It apparently fixed them but I had no issues before the patch but now I have the issue described in the fixes!


----------



## Demented

Well that sucks. It won't load. It goes to load, flashes my screen for a sec, and I'm right back to desktop. I've tried using the SKSE loader, and the regular Skyrim launcher, and no go. I see that in the regular launcher options, it says my graphics adapter is ENB, I'm guessing this is normal when using ENB? Any ideas what I can try before I just go back to what I had?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Well that sucks. It won't load. It goes to load, flashes my screen for a sec, and I'm right back to desktop. I've tried using the SKSE loader, and the regular Skyrim launcher, and no go. I see that in the regular launcher options, it says my graphics adapter is ENB, I'm guessing this is normal when using ENB? Any ideas what I can try before I just go back to what I had?


Take a look at this (I'll add this to the README for the next version).

Quote:


> -- KNOWN ISSUES:
> 
> - Some water foam at night can be a bit too bright. ENBseries issue, to be resolved in a future release.
> - Some doors (i.e. in Solitude) may have a 'black mark' appear on them in some conditions. ENBseries issue, to be resolved in a future release.
> - Some characters may have a 'demon eyes' look, related to the 'black mark' issue mentioned above.
> - SSAO is very performance intensive, particularly with AA enabled. It is also achingly beautiful. You've been warned.
> - Performance on ATI cards tends to be slower in general than on nVidia cards, though some ATI users have reported good performance after some system tweaking. See the PERFORMANCE section below.
> *- You MAY get a crash on startup if used along with some overclocking and driver management applications, such as Afterburner, Crossfire, EVGA Precision, D3DOverrider. You can however use the wonderful nVidia Inspector freeware tool with no issues.*
> - This mod does not seem to work with laptops using nVidia 'Optimus' technology (integrated graphics accelerator)
> - ATI Users: if the game image appears BLURRY, force anisotropic filtering through the ATI control center and turn up Mipmap Detail Level to a higher quality.
> *- If you are using any kind of 'Chat' or 'System stats' overlays and encounter an issue, try disabling these overlay features, as they may be conflicting with the ENBseries engine.*
> - To repeat, ENBseries SSAO only works if you have 'bFloatPointRenderTarget=1' set in your SkyrimPrefs.ini


Also, for the record, I don't use SKSE or Scriptdragon.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


You got 1920x1080 versions of these ? They would make sweet wallpapers.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Take a look at this (I'll add this to the README for the next version).
> 
> Also, for the record, I don't use SKSE or Scriptdragon.


OK, I use AB, and am running crossfire, so does this mean I need to uninstall AB and disable crossfire? I don't have the Steam community thing enabled. I just tried closing AB, adding that "bFloatPointRenderTarget=1" to my SkyrimPrefs.ini, and still no go. Sometimes the launcher won't even launch. I find this really odd since we have similar cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> You got 1920x1080 versions of these ? They would make sweet wallpapers.


They are 1920x1080.


----------



## GeforceGTS

great.. it's back but a different colour ;l

as far as I can remember I'm not even using any face mods or character texture mods, so I don't know where to start


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> You got 1920x1080 versions of these ? They would make sweet wallpapers.


Click on the image and right click and save.

Yes you have my permission. Check out my site aswell if you want some more (link in sig).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, I use AB, and am running crossfire, so does this mean I need to uninstall AB and disable crossfire? I don't have the Steam community thing enabled. I just tried closing AB, adding that "bFloatPointRenderTarget=1" to my SkyrimPrefs.ini, and still no go. Sometimes the launcher won't even launch. I find this really odd since we have similar cards.


Ok, try these...

Remove all the ENB files, remove all the InjFX files, remove all d3d9.dll files, including the Injfx_d3d9.dll.

Reinstall the mod.

Disable CrossFireX, disable Afterburner.

Boot up the game using the game launcher (not SKSE).

If that still doesn't boot move the d3d8.dll (or whatever it's called) if you have one and put it on your desktop or something (don't delete it as you'll need to put it back! Just move it out of the Skyrim directory).

Try again from launcher.

If that doesn't work try disabling your esps via the launcher to see if any of those are conflicting.

Let me know if any of those work.

If it's CrossFireX I think there's a fix for it. I'll look it up later on if I get time.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> great.. it's back but a different colour ;l
> as far as I can remember I'm not even using any face mods or character texture mods, so I don't know where to start


I don't remember if you said you had tried to fix it by reintsalling the game? If you don't have any face mods, then it probably isn't a corrupted texture, or at least not one within a mod. Perhaps the drive you have it installed on has some issues, causing corruption. Do you have any mods installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok, try these...
> 
> Remove all the ENB files, remove all the InjFX files, remove all d3d9.dll files, including the Injfx_d3d9.dll.
> 
> Reinstall the mod.
> 
> Disable CrossFireX, disable Afterburner.
> 
> Boot up the game using the game launcher (not SKSE).
> 
> If that still doesn't boot move the d3d8.dll (or whatever it's called) if you have one and put it on your desktop or something (don't delete it as you'll need to put it back! Just move it out of the Skyrim directory).
> 
> Try again from launcher.
> 
> If that doesn't work try disabling your esps via the launcher to see if any of those are conflicting.
> 
> Let me know if any of those work.
> 
> If it's CrossFireX I think there's a fix for it. I'll look it up later on if I get time.


Well, I just put all my files back for now. I need to sleep for work tonight, so I'll either give your suggestion a go when I get up tonight, or tomorrow morning when I get home. Thanks for all of your help. +Rep


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just all the popular texture mods, landscapes etc, I have a monthly download limit so reinstalling and updating again isn't an option right now D; I think I'll just wear a mask or something and hope it goes away


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Just all the popular texture mods, landscapes etc, I have a monthly download limit so reinstalling and updating again isn't an option right now D; I think I'll just wear a mask or something and hope it goes away


You know, I had a weird issue with one of my character with a certain mask. When I would load the game with the mask on, it would be invisible. I'd have no head. but if I took it off, my face returned, and then putting it back on everything worked fine. Perhaps if you put a mask on, then off again, it may get fixed?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Just all the popular texture mods, landscapes etc, I have a monthly download limit so reinstalling and updating again isn't an option right now D; I think I'll just wear a mask or something and hope it goes away


Go into your Skyrim directory.

Go through the following folders...

Data > Textures > Actors > Character > Female

Move any texture files for the head (they'll be like this... femalehead.dds, femalehead_msn.dds, etc) to your desktop.

Do the same for meshes...

Data > Meshes > Actors > Character > Character Assets

Move mesh files for the head (femalehead_0.nif, femalehead_1.nif, etc) to your desktop.

Test.

Your head should revert back to vanilla.

If that didn't work just put the files back where you moved them from.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!




----------



## Asininity

Beautiful Lifeshield, absolutely beautiful!

I've only found one problem (I'm using a Radeon 6970) and that's major stuttering. I think it's a isolated problem and hopefully I'll find out the problem in the next hour or two. I thought I'd put this out there just in case it's not a isolated problem.


----------



## BradleyW

@Lifeshield.
I tried the enb and fxaa and esp. sadly i have massive fps lag issues/stutter in both 1st and 3rd person even with no AA/AF/AO.
I get this lag when am near a door or at a light source. Also, even if i toggle the esp off and fxaa nd enb, the lag is still there so the issue lies with an actual file being in my directory.
Please help.









This is odd, when i move the mod into my directory, it takes about 5 full seconds to transfer 700kb or how ever big it is of data. Also takes ages to delete. There is a file within your mod that is causing massive lag.


----------



## prongs




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @Lifeshield.
> I tried the enb and fxaa and esp. sadly i have massive fps lag issues/stutter in both 1st and 3rd person even with no AA/AF/AO.
> I get this lag when am near a door or at a light source. Also, even if i toggle the esp off and fxaa nd enb, the lag is still there so the issue lies with an actual file being in my directory.
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is odd, when i move the mod into my directory, it takes about 5 full seconds to transfer 700kb or how ever big it is of data. Also takes ages to delete. There is a file within your mod that is causing massive lag.


I'm looking into it. I cannot report having any of these issues that you are having on my system though (I've just done a run around and don't suffer any lag at lights, etc, like you pointed out via PM).

Can you confirm that you have unchecked the Realistic Lighting esp file in the launcher, and toggled off FXAA and ENB?

Also what other esp files do you have installed/running?

Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Beautiful Lifeshield, absolutely beautiful!
> I've only found one problem (I'm using a Radeon 6970) and that's major stuttering. I think it's a isolated problem and hopefully I'll find out the problem in the next hour or two. I thought I'd put this out there just in case it's not a isolated problem.


Is the 6970 a CrossFireX GPU?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm looking into it. I cannot report having any of these issues that you are having on my system though (I've just done a run around and don't suffer any lag at lights, etc, like you pointed out via PM).
> 
> Can you confirm that you have unchecked the Realistic Lighting esp file in the launcher, and toggled off FXAA and ENB?
> 
> Also what other esp files do you have installed/running?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes i can confirm that i tried everything you said. The fact that even your files are in with my game makes my game run poor even if everything is toggled off and the esp is unchecked. I even tried your files on vanilla with no mods or light mods and even tried stock ini's.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes i can confirm that i tried everything you said. The fact that even your files are in with my game makes my game run poor even if everything is toggled off and the esp is unchecked. I even tried your files on vanilla with no mods or light mods and even tried stock ini's.


Can you try with SLI turned off please?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Can you try with SLI turned off please?


Diden't help.


----------



## Lifeshield

Bradley try this version.

Lifeshields_ENBv1.1.zip 340k .zip file


Try it first without putting the esp file in your directory. Then try it with putting the esp into your directory.

That way I can get down to whether it's the ENB or the esp that's causing you a problem.

Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Bradley try this version.
> 
> Lifeshields_ENBv1.1.zip 340k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try it first without putting the esp file in your directory. Then try it with putting the esp into your directory.
> 
> That way I can get down to whether it's the ENB or the esp that's causing you a problem.
> 
> Thanks.


Whilst am tesing that, why is this DL so popular?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=822

Edit: tested ENB only. Same issue. esp was not installed. I also toggled fxaa off and still got the issue. It only happenes near light sources and any door or any very small room. (Any door, both inside and outside btw)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Whilst am tesing that, why is this DL so popular?
> 
> Edit: tested ENB only. Same issue. esp was not installed. I also toggled fxaa off and still got the issue. It only happenes near light sources and any door or any very small room. (Any door, both inside and outside btw)


1: I don't know. Try it and find out.









2: Speaking of which, try another ENB and see if you get the same problem.







If it works ok for you let me know which one you used so I can see which version it is.

Kind of stumped because I can't recreate any of the problems you're bringing up.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah i just tried another enb. Same issues in the same areas. Once the enb is out of my skyrim dir, the game is fine.
What the hell is going on?
Am i missing something>? my dx is up to date and windows is and i have net framnework 4 and 2010 C++ and all that crap.

Me puzzled lol.


----------



## Asininity

Lifeshield: No, I'm using just the one 6970.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah i just tried another enb. Same issues in the same areas. Once the enb is out of my skyrim dir, the game is fine.
> What the hell is going on?
> Am i missing something>? my dx is up to date and windows is and i have net framnework 4 and 2010 C++ and all that crap.
> Me puzzled lol.


Mate, honestly, I struggle to see how someone with a system that would make Jesus weep can struggle to run Skyrim with an ENB.









I feel for you man, I really do.









In that last file I tried all the normal troubleshooting for performance, tried a different d3d9.dll and RL.esp, and switched off a few settings that could hurt performance, so your guess is as good as mine really.

Funniest thing is ENB is (supposedly) more optimised for Nvidia than ATI.









Well, anyway, the problem must be something your end or with ENB itself for you. At least we have managed to conlude that matter.

There's a new version of ENB available so I'm going to try and transfer my settings to that and see if it improves performance. I'll also try a couple of older settings aswell. I will not forget you brave Sir Bradley.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Lifeshield: No, I'm using just the one 6970.


What's the exact problem you are suffering mate?


----------



## Lifeshield

@ Everyone else I've just implemented a modifed prepass file (not my work) with some nice Depth of Field effects. Having a play with it now to see how it is. Seems good so far.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Mate, honestly, I struggle to see how someone with a system that would make Jesus weep can struggle to run Skyrim with an ENB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you man, I really do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that last file I tried all the normal troubleshooting for performance, tried a different d3d9.dll and RL.esp, and switched off a few settings that could hurt performance, so your guess is as good as mine really.
> 
> Funniest thing is ENB is (supposedly) more optimised for Nvidia than ATI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anyway, the problem must be something your end or with ENB itself for you. At least we have managed to conlude that matter.
> 
> There's a new version of ENB available so I'm going to try and transfer my settings to that and see if it improves performance. I'll also try a couple of older settings aswell. I will not forget you brave Sir Bradley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the exact problem you are suffering mate?


What other settings are you using? Do remember i am on Ultra settings, but yeah the stutter and lag is not "made up" as SS was accusing, because my fps very low like when you play crysis whilst hitting 20fps and waving the mouse around.

At the end of the day, when i am near a door or i look on the floor or look up, or go near a strong light source, it feels like crysis on 20fps with vsync off. Slow and delayed. I've no idea why. I've removed every mod and even ran on a test with low settings.

Edit: I just used ur enb again but with lowest skyrim settings and my fps was 10 times worse. Mega lag everywhere.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Go into your Skyrim directory.
> 
> Go through the following folders...
> 
> Data > Textures > Actors > Character > Female
> 
> Move any texture files for the head (they'll be like this... femalehead.dds, femalehead_msn.dds, etc) to your desktop.
> 
> Do the same for meshes...
> 
> Data > Meshes > Actors > Character > Character Assets
> 
> Move mesh files for the head (femalehead_0.nif, femalehead_1.nif, etc) to your desktop.
> 
> Test.
> 
> Your head should revert back to vanilla.
> 
> If that didn't work just put the files back where you moved them from.


That seemed to work







removed them from textures, started it up, looked normal, then realized I didn't have the blocky face fix so I installed that then copied the files back and it's been fine so far.

Anyway, I forgot how annoying trolls are when you're low level, even with fire







This guy killed me about 4 times before I decided to climb up on the rocks



















Finally made it to high hrothgar ;x


----------



## grishkathefool

Bradley, have you been messing with your ugrids setting? I thought I remember you talking about it on the other Thread. Is it possible that your ugrids setting isn't stable?

Have you tried a clean Game, that is to say, a fresh start?


----------



## Asininity

Lifeshield: I'm getting frame stuttering when I look left, right, or run. Third person or first person. I'm still a constant getting 55-60 FPS with no sudden dropping when I turn.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What other settings are you using? Do remember i am on Ultra settings, but yeah the stutter and lag is not "made up" as SS was accusing, because my fps very low like when you play crysis whilst hitting 20fps and waving the mouse around.
> At the end of the day, when i am near a door or i look on the floor or look up, or go near a strong light source, it feels like crysis on 20fps with vsync off. Slow and delayed. I've no idea why. I've removed every mod and even ran on a test with low settings.
> Edit: I just used ur enb again but with lowest skyrim settings and my fps was 10 times worse. Mega lag everywhere.


I believe I posted my settings to you before?

Or was that someone else?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> That seemed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> removed them from textures, started it up, looked normal, then realized I didn't have the blocky face fix so I installed that then copied the files back and it's been fine so far.


Glad that worked for you.

That ENB you're using would like really nice if you brighten it up a little. Looks really dark.

What are your fire settings at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Lifeshield: I'm getting frame stuttering when I look left, right, or run. Third person or first person. I'm still a constant getting 55-60 FPS with no sudden dropping when I turn.


Go into the enbseries.ini and disable indirect lighting and eye adaptation (where it says true set it to false). See if that helps.

Or try a d3d9.dll from an ENB version that didn't give you stuttering.

ENB can be temperemental with AMD cards and the experience can differ between users.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*


That is awesome


----------



## majin662

@Bradley, Try the posted INI tweak below. Place it in your Skyrim.ini file then pm with the results, lets not clog up another 3 pages of the thread with the return of "stutter" I feel for ya man, perhaps, and this is not meant to be insulting in any way possible. but perhaps you should write down exactly what you do, when you are doing it, and check before and after to isolate whats changed.

[lightingshader]
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.0050
fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0025

Also with ENB of any type you need to disable SSAO in your nvidia profile if it has SSAO included. You also need to find in SkyrimPrefs.ini the line that says bfloatingpointrenderer= and change it to 1 instead of 0. You should also remove AF and AA from your nvidia profile (supposedly, I never had a problem keeping my settings on, but eh..)

anyway. pm me after, we'll sort this one out like we did last time but lets not bog down everyone else with it.

@Life,

going to give yours a shot now, haven't disappointed yet.

p.s. I poked around the skyedit program a bunch, if the ck is like it in anyway I may just give this modding thing a try. Got some cool ideas for all the archers out there.

Cheers


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Glad that worked for you.
> 
> That ENB you're using would like really nice if you brighten it up a little. Looks really dark.
> 
> What are your fire settings at?


That's pretty funny since I use the FXAA tool to darken it a little







I've been trying to decide which I prefer.. though I've kinda given up with enb, hard to get a good balance so I'm just using it for the sky, window glow, fires and a little lighting









Here it is without the FXAA, ignore the jaggies AA is disabled too there..



With



Fire settings are

[FIRE]
IntensityDay=3.5
IntensityNight=2.5
CurveDay=1.5
CurveNight=2.0


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Also with ENB of any type you need to disable SSAO in your nvidia profile if it has SSAO included. You also need to find in SkyrimPrefs.ini the line that says bfloatingpointrenderer= and change it to 1 instead of 0. You should also remove AF and AA from your nvidia profile (supposedly, I never had a problem keeping my settings on, but eh..)


Good advice. A few pointers though.

*AO is disabled in my profile.

*It is advised to disable AF in your drivers and in game, and force it through ENB (I personally run AF in game).

*You shouldn't need AA, it's already got FXAA running. I don't use any form of AA in my pics other than FXAA. The bloom along with FXAA hides pretty much most aliasing. (point to note, I have never used any form of anti aliasing in Skyrim for screenshots except FXAA!)

And I completely forgot about bfloatingpointrenderer=1, thanks.

I'll be adding alot of this in my README for the next update. Which will happen sooner rather than later seems I have Depth of Field effects to add now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> That's pretty funny since I use the FXAA tool to darken it a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to decide which I prefer.. though I've kinda given up with enb, hard to get a good balance so I'm just using it for the sky, window glow, fires and a little lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is without the FXAA, ignore the jaggies AA is disabled too there..
> 
> With
> 
> Fire settings are
> [FIRE]
> IntensityDay=3.5
> IntensityNight=2.5
> CurveDay=1.5
> CurveNight=2.0


I use the FXAA for the same thing, to add a bit more depth to darkness. I find it important to make sure it doesn't dull daylight too much though, especially in snowy areas, it's supposed to be bright!









My advice would be to bump up daylight intensity a little bit (by +0.2 most likely). That way you keep your depth but maintain a slightly better daylight setting. Though if you prefer it like that then more power to you.









And thanks for those settings, I'll give them a whirl. If they're worth it I'll use them. I'll gladly put up with a bit of white foam at night for awesome fire, haha.


----------



## orphennoc

sommes Lifeshield new settings im using, i really like, the only problem, and is not really a problem is a question of taste is the middle day is too bright













middle day


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Bradley, Try the posted INI tweak below. Place it in your Skyrim.ini file then pm with the results, lets not clog up another 3 pages of the thread with the return of "stutter" I feel for ya man, perhaps, and this is not meant to be insulting in any way possible. but perhaps you should write down exactly what you do, when you are doing it, and check before and after to isolate whats changed.
> [lightingshader]
> fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.0050
> fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0025
> Also with ENB of any type you need to disable SSAO in your nvidia profile if it has SSAO included. You also need to find in SkyrimPrefs.ini the line that says bfloatingpointrenderer= and change it to 1 instead of 0. You should also remove AF and AA from your nvidia profile (supposedly, I never had a problem keeping my settings on, but eh..)
> anyway. pm me after, we'll sort this one out like we did last time but lets not bog down everyone else with it.
> @Life,
> going to give yours a shot now, haven't disappointed yet.
> p.s. I poked around the skyedit program a bunch, if the ck is like it in anyway I may just give this modding thing a try. Got some cool ideas for all the archers out there.
> Cheers


hi mate, i changed bFloatPointRenderTarget to 1 and it did not help. If i force vsync off via ipresentinterval, the stutter near dorrs and light sources goes away. However, i want to play with vsync.

[lightingshader]
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.0050 and fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0025 did not work

I use no AO, AA or AF. It is purely a vsync issue i have with this ENB. There must be a setting within the ENB that conflicts with the vsync. Also SLI and that eye light adjustment thing is broken, however am sure the ENB is trying to still adjus the lighting to my eyes, which could also be causing an issue. Other than this, i am hitting 80-160 outside on a single 580 at times.









Please note when the microstutter near doors and lightsources happenes, my fps is still solid and not jumping, 60fps. I repeat, issue only happenes on vsync.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> sommes Lifeshield new settings im using, i really like, the only problem, and is not really a problem is a question of taste is the middle day is too bright


Personally I couldn't play with it any darker, plus daytime also affects some dungeons etc aswell. With all said it could be a difference in monitor brightness and viewing angle aswell (for the record all settings were setup with default in-game brightness).

Just drop daytime intensity down by about 0.1 or 0.2 if you want it to be slightly darker. Should get you the effect you're looking for.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I use the FXAA for the same thing, to add a bit more depth to darkness. I find it important to make sure it doesn't dull daylight too much though, especially in snowy areas, it's supposed to be bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice would be to bump up daylight intensity a little bit (by +0.2 most likely). That way you keep your depth but maintain a slightly better daylight setting. Though if you prefer it like that then more power to you.


It seems it was the bloom settings in my FXAA config, with bloom enabled it makes all whites slightly duller, no matter what other settings I change ;l

I think my daytime intensity was at 1.0 btw, it was at 1.2 but I'd changed it just before those screens ;x, back to 1.2 again now and testing..


----------



## BradleyW

deleted,


----------



## evensen007

Gah! Stupid hair mesh is making the pig tails come out of her boobs!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Oh god, hairy nipples!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Oh god, hairy nipples!


LMAO!!!!! hahahha Most of the hair mods out there don't work right with Elven races.


----------



## Milamber

Third mod now, keep changing my mind with colors and lighting! This has a more blue tone to match Skyrim's cold, bleak look. No FXAA, just ENB


----------



## GeforceGTS

Looking great milamber, I look forward to trying that one.. kinda looks like what I have in mind for my own but keep failing to achieve


----------



## ferlingtech




----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield

I'm liking where that's going Milamber. Looking good!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm liking where that's going Milamber. Looking good!


Thanks, I have got the trees just the shade I have been after only took 6hrs!

My biggest challenge has been water foam of a night, so I have adjusted the ambient light and reduced the orange from fire to keep the foam a reasonable shade without it glowing:


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> My biggest challenge has been water foam of a night, so I have adjusted the ambient light and reduced the orange from fire to keep the foam a reasonable shade without it glowing:


There is another way around this, check out Optheldts configuration for his fix.

To me it's not a massive deal. I can live with it until it gets fixed in a future ENB by Boris. I'd rather have the awesome fire effects!


----------



## orphennoc

after seeing all the work that staff had to do and set your enb I decided to drop the lazy and try again my, this time, is getting my taste, I hope you enjoy.
is still in the beginning, I am using enb fxaa more realist lightning and dark interiors esp


----------



## Lifeshield

V1.1 is up!

Lifeshields ENB Configuration v1.1.zip 345k .zip file


*V1.1 CHANGES*

*Added Matso's custom Depth of Field.
*Lessened daytime Bloom.
*Increased Saturation a touch.
*Brightened nights up a little (this is only a subtle difference).
*General colour balancing.
*Improved README file.


----------



## sterik01

I'll try it this afternoon.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> V1.1 is up!
> 
> Lifeshields ENB Configuration v1.1.zip 345k .zip file
> 
> 
> *V1.1 CHANGES*
> 
> *Added Matso's custom Depth of Field.


I tried DOF with my beta and it looked good, but was kinda weird when looking in third person with the focus not being on the character.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I tried DOF with my beta and it looked good, but was kinda weird when looking in third person with the focus not being on the character.


That's edited in my profile, I didn't really like that either.









The Depth of Field kicks in when you zoom in real close taking screenshots. It's very subtle when playing normally. With the FXAA enabled, while it is still slightly there, you don't really notice it on the character at all.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## FedericoUY

Is skyrim a dx9 game? Sorry the offtopic...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Is skyrim a dx9 game? Sorry the offtopic...


Yes.


----------



## BradleyW

Lifeshield, are you playing in window mode? Are you running vsync? Thanks mate.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Lifeshield, are you playing in window mode? Are you running vsync? Thanks mate.


I'm playing fullscreen at 1920x1080 resolution. Vsync off.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm playing fullscreen at 1920x1080 resolution. Vsync off.


Could you do a little test for me?
The test includes enabling Vsync and going to whiterun at the bannared mare pleace for example. Go inside, turn round back to the door and go up it and see if there is any lag when you move about. This could help me determine a lot.

Thank you.


----------



## jbobb

Saw on Steam the High Res texture pack is out now for Skyrim. I am in the middle of going though all the updates through the STEP process right now. Wonder if it pays to continue or just use the official update? At work now, so hopefully someone here will be able to test and see how good it is compared to other mods out currently.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could you do a little test for me?
> The test includes enabling Vsync and going to whiterun at the bannared mare pleace for example. Go inside, turn round back to the door and go up it and see if there is any lag when you move about. This could help me determine a lot.
> Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Saw on Steam the High Res texture pack is out now for Skyrim. I am in the middle of going though all the updates through the STEP process right now. Wonder if it pays to continue or just use the official update? At work now, so hopefully someone here will be able to test and see how good it is compared to other mods out currently.


@ Both of you, I'll let you both know once I've downloaded the High Resolution Texture pack. Got about 30 minutes on it currently.

I'll do some comparison shots for sure.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @ Both of you, I'll let you both know once I've downloaded the High Resolution Texture pack. Got about 30 minutes on it currently.
> 
> I'll do some comparison shots for sure.


Thanks mate. Ignore my PM i just sent lol. Looking forward to your vsync results.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @ Both of you, I'll let you both know once I've downloaded the High Resolution Texture pack. Got about 30 minutes on it currently.
> 
> I'll do some comparison shots for sure.


Thank you! Look forward to the results.


----------



## Lifeshield

As stated in the other thread...

I have my modified directory backed up on an external Hard Drive. So I'll be doing a proper comparison shoot.

Complete, and current, S.T.E.P vs Bethesda High Resolution Texture Pack.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> As stated in the other thread...
> 
> I have my modified directory backed up on an external Hard Drive. So I'll be doing a proper comparison shoot.
> 
> Complete, and current, S.T.E.P vs Bethesda High Resolution Texture Pack.


This should be good! I think Bethesda should have the edge since they probably have the textures in some uber-res to begin with and can just down sample to whatever they want. Modders have to take the low-res and up sample.


----------



## DoubleR88

does steam overwrite and extract manually the hd texture package or is it possible to do it by yourself?

im a little bit worried about how steam will install the pack, i dont want to loose some of my mods...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> does steam overwrite and extract manually the hd texture package or is it possible to do it by yourself?
> im a little bit worried about how steam will install the pack, i dont want to loose some of my mods...


Backup the entire directory, just in case.


----------



## DoubleR88

someone who installed it please give feedback.

@lifeshield: i have one, but thats not the problem^^ i want to know wich textures from bethesda and modders if i install and overwrite it. i only replace files, which are bigger or newer (if same size)


----------



## evensen007

Someone on the official thread installed it and doesn't see any difference. Hopefully it's just something simple that just got buggered up.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> someone who installed it please give feedback.
> @lifeshield: i have one, but thats not the problem^^ i want to know wich textures from bethesda and modders if i install and overwrite it. i only replace files, which are bigger or newer (if same size)


We're not going to know for a while. It's going to take a bit of time to do proper comparisons. No one even knew for definite that we was even getting a high resolution texture pack, lol.


----------



## DoubleR88

ill give a try, 3 gig only for textures sounds good.

edit: other question: should i activate FXAA in Game Launcher if i have FXAA Injector, and ENB installed?

edit2: made some comparison with and without high res pack. some bushes looks with my mods a lot better.
but its the only difference i could find out yet.

first one is with my mod settings (vurts skyrim flora overhaul v107)



bethsoft high res


----------



## BradleyW

Hey Lifeshield, did you test with vsync on your ENB? (Indoors, whiterun)
Thank you.


----------



## Milamber

Ermmm anyone seen this before, it wont let me download the hires texture pack!



EDIT: Fixed!! Had to set my VPN to proxy to USA!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Go to skyrim page on steam store and you should see a link for the DLC. it will say install now and it will add it to your game. I know this because i added it to cart just like you did and i got the same issue as shown above.


----------



## Milamber

Thanks Bradley +REP

My advice would be to install this HIREs Texture MOD and then reinstall mods as per STEP guide just to be sure, thats what I shall be doing. In fact I have only been playing Skyrim since release with a test character anyway as I wanted to wait for the CK since I know the game will change so much and I wanted to experience that at the start.

Hopefully we see new trees, new weather, different seasons to match with the in game calender and clothing that gets wet from water!


----------



## BradleyW

I want to see a mod that fixes my vsync issue when using ENB's lol. Or an FXAA with more options for colour.


----------



## Lifeshield

High resolution Textures on the left. S.T.E.P is on the right.

It's worth noting that it seems that mods will overwrite high resolution textures as they are enabled through data files and are not added into texture files. Therefore you are free to download and install high resolution textures without messing up any texture mods you have installed.


----------



## grishkathefool

Stupid question time:

What's STEP?

NVM, I googled it.

So that 's something you use with FXAA and ENB also?


----------



## Milamber

Cheers Lifeshield for that. +REP

So I take it we have to re-apply our mods after the install of the HIRES pack?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Cheers Lifeshield for that. +REP
> So I take it we have to re-apply our mods after the install of the HIRES pack?


Shouldn't need to, the texture pack is a bsa file and is initiated like the esp files in the launcher. From what I see your mods will work on top of it. It doesn't place anything in the Textures folder (it doesn't create one).

Make a backup just in case but I'm pretty sure it will be fine. I will try this now just to verify.

Edit: Just had a better test, and some mods actually don't work. If I enable high resolution textures my Mystic Elven Armour doesn't load, and my face seems corrupted.

However it won't overwrite your files, they will be safe. You just have to disable the high res pack to avoid conflict.

Disappointed really.


----------



## grishkathefool

Lifeshield - I down loaded your ENB Profile v1.1. I read your Read Me and saw what you had to say about using FXAA. My question is do I need to use STEP also with this or do your ENB files act as a "Stand Alone" modification?

Also, you say in your ReadMe to remove FXAA from the Skyrim directory. Later you mention using it. Does this mean to re-install it after I Extract your ENB profile?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield - I down loaded your ENB Profile v1.1. I read your Read Me and saw what you had to say about using FXAA. My question is do I need to use STEP also with this or do your ENB files act as a "Stand Alone" modification?
> Also, you say in your ReadMe to remove FXAA from the Skyrim directory. Later you mention using it. Does this mean to re-install it after I Extract your ENB profile?


You don't need STEP to use it. I use STEP for all my texture files. Everything you need to use is included in the download.

You don't need to reinstall it. You just need the files provided in the download. It will work without the FXAA tool. You can even toggle it on and off with F12 still.

What you can do is remove the FXAA files from the direcotry except FXAA tool. Then you can launch the tool with my files as your base set (should work like that), I simply make it clear it's best to remove all to remove any doubt about confliction errors.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Shouldn't need to, the texture pack is a bsa file and is initiated like the esp files in the launcher. From what I see your mods will work on top of it. It doesn't place anything in the Textures folder (it doesn't create one).
> 
> Make a backup just in case but I'm pretty sure it will be fine. I will try this now just to verify.
> 
> Edit: Just had a better test, and some mods actually don't work. If I enable high resolution textures my Mystic Elven Armour doesn't load, and my face seems corrupted.
> 
> However it won't overwrite your files, they will be safe. You just have to disable the high res pack to avoid conflict.
> 
> Disappointed really.


What if you move your ESP files to the top of the list in the launcher that you want to load first?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What if you move your ESP files to the top of the list in the launcher that you want to load first?


They would most likely overwrite any texture as an esp file if the high res pack is loaded afterward.

The textures in question I had trouble with were not esp files.


----------



## Milamber

I'm going to reinstall all mods then. Start from Scratch


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So my opinion on Bethesda's HiRez pack:

- Compared to stock vanilla Skyrim, it is great as it promotes it to high resolution vanilla Skyrim at minimal FPS loss (PC gamers already knew that)
- Compared to 4k high resolution texture mods and improved mapping that we have had available since pretty much release as PC gamers, it still looks like crap.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm going to reinstall all mods then. Start from Scratch


Why reinstall? No need. Just disable the high res pack. :/


----------



## BradleyW

Hiya lifeshield, did you get chance to test with vsync on in full screen mode with your ENB? (Whiterun, inside bannared mare for example, suspected lag near doors and some light sources)


----------



## rashbeep

almost finished downloading the hires pack, is it possible to combine it with the modded textures i have already?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hiya lifeshield, did you get chance to test with vsync on in full screen mode with your ENB? (Whiterun, inside bannared mare for example, suspected lag near doors and some light sources)


Vsync runs fine for me if I enable Triple Buffering.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Vsync runs fine for me if I enable Triple Buffering.


Even in the spot i told you to go to? How did you enable tripple buffer? Could you grab a screenie of the area you tested?
Rep+


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Even in the spot i told you to go to? How did you enable tripple buffer? Could you grab a screenie of the area you tested?
> Rep+


Lifeshield has ATI card, here is the option Bradley.


----------



## BradleyW

@Milamber. I tried that it it did not fix my issue.

@Lifeshield. You said it plays fine when tripple buffer was on? What was wrong with it before tripple buffer?

Also am sure that forcing tripple buffer in Nvidia CP does not always force and Nvidia say in this guide here, to use D3DOverrider.

Also why does it say add ipresinterval in skyrim.ini if it already exists in pref.ini?
Quote:


> iPresentInterval=0 - A form of Vertical Synchronization (VSync) is enabled by default in Skyrim and cannot be disabled in the in-game settings. *If this variable is added to the bottom of the [Display] section of Skyrim.ini and set to 0, it will forcibly disable VSync.* Disabling VSync reduces/eliminates mouse lag and removes the cap on your FPS, and can also improve overall performance. However disabling VSync also has several potentially negative impacts: you may see screen "tearing" which is harmless but may be annoying; in areas where you get very high framerates, such as indoors, the vertical (up/down) axis of your mouse will become much more sensitive than the horizontal axis; game world physics and timing may also accelerate or glitch, especially in areas where you get high FPS.
> 
> The two main alternatives for VSync in Skyrim are:
> 
> •*Leave VSync enabled in Skyrim (i.e. the default), and enable Triple Buffering instead using the D3DOverrider utility which comes with the free RivaTuner software.* This will improve performance and can reduce mouse lag without resulting in other negative effects. Furthermore, because the FPS cap from VSync remains in place, your vertical mouse axis will not become incredibly sensitive, though it will still become sluggish at low FPS. The only issue is that Triple Buffering uses more Video RAM which may cause problems on some systems, and it may not reduce mouse lag to the same degree as simply disabling VSync. To counter this, check the other mouse-related variables in this section.
> •Disable VSync and use a FPS Limiter Mod to maintain any FPS cap you wish, though 60 or 30 FPS is recommended. This will prevent extreme vertical mouse sensitivity and physics issues, and will remove mouse lag, but there may still be some tearing.
> 
> Note that iPresentInterval can also be given a value of 2 to implement VSync with a reduced FPS cap (typically 30 FPS instead of 60 FPS), but this increases mouse lag, does not improve performance, and also results in extremely long load times, so it should not be used.


http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide?sf2686171=1


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Even in the spot i told you to go to? How did you enable tripple buffer? Could you grab a screenie of the area you tested?
> Rep+


Yes, Mare in Whiterun.

Can't do a FRAP's shot because I don't have it installed currently (I reinstalled OS at the weekend).

Enabled Triple Buffering through Vision Experience Control Centre (AMD Drivers)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @Lifeshield. You said it plays fine when tripple buffer was on? What was wrong with it before tripple buffer?


To be honest I didn't try it without. I always enable triple buffering when using V Sync.


----------



## BradleyW

So it was a solid 60 without strange lag or stutter experiences? I wonder if its because i did not force buffer via 3rd party software as instructed in the skyrim tweak guide made by NVIDIA?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So it was a solid 60 without strange lag or stutter experiences? I wonder if its because i did not force buffer via 3rd party software as instructed in the skyrim tweak guide made by NVIDIA?


I couldn't give you numbers as I wasn't running FRAPs, but the framerate felt good. No major stutter or lagging. I don't think I ever get that indoors if I'm honest.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I couldn't give you numbers as I wasn't running FRAPs, but the framerate felt good. No major stutter or lagging. I don't think I ever get that indoors if I'm honest.


Did you turn to the door where you can in front, and stand at arms lengh, then move left to right and so on? It must be that NVIDIA did not apply triple buffering for me and that could be why maybe?

Edit Why does the nvidia guide say to use d3doverrider rather than nvidia cp?
Why does it say to add ipresentinerval in skyrim.ini if it's already on the prefs.ini?

Thank you. rep!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did you turn to the door where you can in front, and stand at arms lengh, then move left to right and so on? It must be that NVIDIA did not apply triple buffering for me and that could be why maybe?
> Edit Why does the nvidia guide say to use d3doverrider rather than nvidia cp?
> Why does it say to add ipresentinerval in skyrim.ini if it's already on the prefs.ini?
> Thank you. rep!


I did all sorts. If I could have stood on my head I would have.









I personally set ipresentinterval to 0 in both ini and prefsini.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I did all sorts. If I could have stood on my head I would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally set ipresentinterval to 0 in both ini and prefsini.


ahh ok.
Maybe using 3rd party app for buffer could fix the issue?
During your test, was both ipresintervals at 1?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> ahh ok.
> Maybe using 3rd party app for buffer could fix the issue?
> During your test, was both ipresintervals at 1?


No, though I know it doesn't matter, it's just force of habit.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No, though I know it doesn't matter, it's just force of habit.


Was this an answer to the ipres or the 3rd party buffer?
dam it, sorry to lay this on you but could you retest where the companions live in whiterun? To the tree of CPU killing, turn right and up the stairs to the boat looking building with i think shield on the outside?

Just walk in, turn around, approch the exit and move left to right and then close the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I downloaded from the Steam Workshop a mod called Ice Island. May I present you my hero Raven Frost-Wing and Mjoll the Lioness as we try to track down this mystical island of ice in a field of islands of ice... I had a feeling this was not going to be fun...



So the instructions says that it is suppose to be somewhere near Winterhold where I hitch a ride on a boat. I leave Winterhold now to search for this boat.



I quickly run into a problem; there is fog everywhere. I dislike fog. I cannot see through it and I have stumbled off and died multiple times from it.



PS

Eventually I found the boat, but I strongly recommend looking for it when there is no snow and fog!


----------



## orphennoc

Eigma


Malik


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Eigma
> 
> Malik


Very beautiful.







What armor is that in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Milamber

I think we can say goodbye to Nexus....


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So it was a solid 60 without strange lag or stutter experiences? I wonder if its because i did not force buffer via 3rd party software as instructed in the skyrim tweak guide made by NVIDIA?


Here you go a 1080P Video (Make sure you play it in that res) this was taken exactly where you asked and as you can see no stuttering, we have pretty much the same hardware as well. This had VSYNC on and tripple buffering.


----------



## majin662

@Life

my mystic elven Replacer is doing the same thing, but strangely enough the standalone shows just fine. I'm guessing a load order conflict or something. It'll get sorted.

@Bradley, haven't forgot about ya' just been busy (thought I may have a hernia((Gross I know)) so I'll get back to ya shortly)

Some random shots using Life's first ENB release, must have missed 1.1 can't wait. But I'll need to adjust my monitor some me thinks, days are a little too dark. The colors are realistic for sure, but people's faces tend to get overshadowed quickly and from not very far away, guessing monitor or graphics card driver setting , will have to tweak some. But it's looking like another winner. Thanks.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go a 1080P Video (Make sure you play it in that res) this was taken exactly where you asked and as you can see no stuttering, we have pretty much the same hardware as well. This had VSYNC on and tripple buffering.


i run xfire 6950's and had crazy stutter. I disabled a few things in the bios and its practically got rid of mine. There is a slight depending on the fxaa profile im running.
I swapped to yours and not having any right now. Im sure all my mods contribute to it slightly as well, but im not going to remove them


----------



## Milamber

I find using textures no larger than 2048 gives me no stuttering.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I find using textures no larger than 2048 gives me no stuttering.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


well that could be my issue then lol


----------



## modinn

Just though I'd post this here for those of you who were kind of disappointed that there was no way to load some texture mods with the new Hi-Res pack from overwriting them without just turning off the whole pack itself. Well apparently there is a workaround.
Quote:


> *To use the Official Higher-Res DLC textures as default, and your texture mods to load over them:*
> 
> 1. DESELECT both HighResTexturePack01.esp and HighRestTexturePack02.esp
> 
> 2. Open Skyrim.ini in your Documents/My Games location, locate [Archive] and replace the text below it it with this:
> 
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> 
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> That's it. Instead of loading the textures as .esps, the game will treat them as default textures and all your mods will override them if there are any conflicts. Just remember - you should have both the esps permanently deselected.


Source

So the main thing here is to make sure that the .ESP files are unchecked after you have make the mentioned change to your Skyrim.ini. I've tried this on my install, worked beautifully and all of my modded textures are now properly showing up again. Hope this helps some of you!


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go a 1080P Video (Make sure you play it in that res) this was taken exactly where you asked and as you can see no stuttering, we have pretty much the same hardware as well. This had VSYNC on and tripple buffering.


That video is hitching so bad I would call it unplayable. How is that even remotely acceptable?

Seriously, the framerate for that video must either be in the low twenties or you're having *massive* microstutter.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Some random shots using Life's first ENB release, must have missed 1.1 can't wait. But I'll need to adjust my monitor some me thinks, days are a little too dark. The colors are realistic for sure, but people's faces tend to get overshadowed quickly and from not very far away, guessing monitor or graphics card driver setting , will have to tweak some. But it's looking like another winner. Thanks.


Looks good. Orphenoc tried it and said the days were too bright so maybe just the monitors you're both using or the viewing angle?

For the record my viewing angle head on, and I have in game brightness at default (so it would be ten). I've actually decreased daytime brightness a touch since, lol.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Just though I'd post this here for those of you who were kind of disappointed that there was no way to load some texture mods with the new Hi-Res pack from overwriting them without just turning off the whole pack itself. Well apparently there is a workaround.


+REP cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> That video is hitching so bad I would call it unplayable. How is that even remotely acceptable?
> Seriously, the framerate for that video must either be in the low twenties or you're having *massive* microstutter.


Huh? You have problems with your flash! It was running at 95fps! My GTX580's don't sit there pumpn out 20% power


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Very beautiful. biggrin.gif What armor is that in the 2nd picture?


ty







the armor is called scout armor here the link http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7109

Male version on my other char Avallon


----------



## Milamber

Releasing this tomorrow, all pics have no mods and this is vanilla except my ENB.


----------



## Lifeshield

You do know if it's any good I'm going to mod the hell out of it don't you?


----------



## BradleyW

@Milamber
I've reformatted, ran the game on stock settings with ENB and i used in game vsync and triple buffer forced via 3d3overrider and i still get the problem. I face the doors and move left to right. Bad lag. Very bad.

Could you send me your ini's?


----------



## Farih

Hello,
I have tryed to tweak a little bit to much i think, i get to much brightness no matter what i try.
I deleted the game and re-installed but i get the mods back straight away...

Is there a way to reset Skyrim back to its original state ?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @Milamber
> I've reformatted, ran the game on stock settings with ENB and i used in game vsync and triple buffer forced via 3d3overrider and i still get the problem. I face the doors and move left to right. Bad lag. Very bad.
> Could you send me your ini's?


Ditch that 3d3overrider, I dont know what it is but I dont think you need it.

Milamber ini files.zip 3k .zip file


ugrids are at 9


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hello,
> I have tryed to tweak a little bit to much i think, i get to much brightness no matter what i try.
> I deleted the game and re-installed but i get the mods back straight away...
> Is there a way to reset Skyrim back to its original state ?


Tweak what exactly? Ini? ENB? FXAA? We can't help without knowing exactly what you've been doing.

Tried your monitor brightness settings? Or in game brightness settings?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Tweak what exactly? Ini? ENB? FXAA? We can't help without knowing exactly what you've been doing.
> 
> Tried your monitor brightness settings? Or in game brightness settings?


I have alot of texture mods running, then i started tweaking with FXAA.
Then i tryed Milander's settings and it all went to bright, dont know if brightness is the right term, could be to much gamma to maybe
Before when i pressed pause it went back to that original greeny look, now when i press pause it just goes even brighter.

Thought it would be easier to just start all over but when i re-install i get all mods and settings back again.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Then i tryed Milander's settings and it all went to bright, dont know if brightness is the right term, could be to much gamma to maybe
> Before when i pressed pause it went back to that original greeny look, now when i press pause it just goes even brighter.
> Thought it would be easier to just start all over but when i re-install i get all mods and settings back again.


That usually happens when you havent removed ENB or a previous FXAA setting. If you used my FXAA from my sig I included screenshots of what it should look like, if it doesn't look like that then you haven't removed previous config properly


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> That usually happens when you havent removed ENB or a previous FXAA setting. If you used my FXAA from my sig I included screenshots of what it should look like, if it doesn't look like that then you haven't removed previous config properly


No, dont think i have...
Thats why i want to start all over, re-install the game and then add texture mods and then finally your settings
Should work proper like that then right ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> No, dont think i have...
> Thats why i want to start all over, re-install the game and then add texture mods and then finally your settings
> Should work proper like that then right ?


Before you do that try this.

Install the FXAA using the proper installer:

Post_Process_Injector_2_1_Installer-131-2-1.zip 278k .zip file


Then uninstall it properly using the Control Panel or the Uninstaller in the Directory. If you're unsure use the Control Panel. This should remove all FXAA files.

Now try the game and see if you still have a brightness issue.


----------



## Farih

Deleted the mods, un-installed FXAA.
Deleted the whole game.
Kept saves games offcourse.

Now re-installing to see if everything is back to original.

When i install mods again in what order should i do it ?

1. HD texture pack from Bathesda
2. All texture mods i want
3. Milanders settings

Is this the right order ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Deleted the mods, un-installed FXAA.
> Deleted the whole game.
> Kept saves games offcourse.
> Now re-installing to see if everything is back to original.
> When i install mods again in what order should i do it ?
> 1. HD texture pack from Bathesda
> 2. All texture mods i want
> 3. Milanders settings
> Is this the right order ?


It doesn't matter what order as far as those three categories are concerned. The High Quality textures are .bsa files and launched seperately from modified textures. The FXAA is a Post Processor that doesn't modify any other files whatsoever.

You'll just need to edit the ini to avoid conflict (I believe this is posted earlier in the thread) between Bethesdas textures and the communities.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ditch that 3d3overrider, I dont know what it is but I dont think you need it.
> 
> Milamber ini files.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> ugrids are at 9


Thanks but it did not work. I had the same lag issue and my fps was struggling to keep 60 in all areas.


----------



## DoubleR88

@lifeshiled: which fire mod do you use? your fire / smoke combi looks great.


----------



## evensen007

LifeShield,

I played around with your Enb setup and it does look nice, but it's not really my taste. It has that story-book glaze on everything that makes it look a little blurry/hazy especially in the backgrounds. Again, it all comes down to personal preference. I prefer the look of OpethFeldt's Enb series that is very bright, colorful, clear, and yes perhaps a little unrealistic. I must give you credit for helping in here so much, spending so much time on fxaa and enb, and helping make this game look like it should.


----------



## jbobb

Here's a few pics I took. My first ones, and I know they are not the best, but thought I would throw them out there. Just basic pics for right now, maybe I will work to get some better ones if I can remember to do it while fighting and stuff. I am using S.T.E.P and Milamber's last FXAA settings he posted a little while back.

Forgot to use commands to remove hud and stuff on first one.












I have a question for you guys. After I loaded everyting with the S.T.E.P process, I do get a some stuttering/lag after new areas have loaded and sometime running out in the open world. One place I notice it a lot is in the Thieves Guild. I am thinking it may be becasue of the settings I am using in Nvidia Inspector. Just curious if you guys with Nvida cards use that to set SSAO and stuff or just use the game settings for that?

Also, can someone tell me the commands to be able to move the camera when taking pics? I got the ones to remove the HUD, but not the one to move the camera.

Thanks!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Here's a few pics I took. My first ones, and I know they are not the best, but thought I would throw them out there. Just basic pics for right now, maybe I will work to get some better ones if I can remember to do it while fighting and stuff. I am using S.T.E.P and Milamber's last FXAA settings he posted a little while back.
> Forgot to use commands to remove hud and stuff on first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. After I loaded everyting with the S.T.E.P process, I do get a some stuttering/lag after new areas have loaded and sometime running out in the open world. One playce I notice it a lot is in the Thieves Guild. I am thinking it may be becasue of the settings I am using in Nvidia Inspector. Just curious if you guys with Nvida cards use that to set SSAO and stuff or just use the game settings for that?
> Also, can someone tell me the commands to be able to move the camera when taking pics? I got the ones to remove the HUD, but not the one to move the camera.
> Thanks!


Console: TFC 1

Also, using Step, Fxaa etc will eat Vram like a fat kid eating cake, so your 1.2gb of Vram is probably the source of your stuttering on top of the fact that the game is coded pretty horribly.


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Releasing this tomorrow, all pics have no mods and this is vanilla except my ENB.


perfect atmosphere and immersion.

waiting for your fxaa release


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Here's a few pics I took. My first ones, and I know they are not the best, but thought I would throw them out there. Just basic pics for right now, maybe I will work to get some better ones if I can remember to do it while fighting and stuff. I am using S.T.E.P and Milamber's last FXAA settings he posted a little while back.
> Forgot to use commands to remove hud and stuff on first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. After I loaded everyting with the S.T.E.P process, I do get a some stuttering/lag after new areas have loaded and sometime running out in the open world. One place I notice it a lot is in the Thieves Guild. I am thinking it may be becasue of the settings I am using in Nvidia Inspector. Just curious if you guys with Nvida cards use that to set SSAO and stuff or just use the game settings for that?
> Also, can someone tell me the commands to be able to move the camera when taking pics? I got the ones to remove the HUD, but not the one to move the camera.
> Thanks!


Ambient Occlusion is a FPS eater. You can try out the lighter, less taxing SSAO using ENB.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Console: TFC 1
> Also, using Step, Fxaa etc will eat Vram like a fat kid eating cake, so your 1.2gb of Vram is probably the source of your stuttering on top of the fact that the game is coded pretty horribly.


I figured that.









I did enter in TFC 1....how do you move the camera then? I tried moving the mouse around and a few things but nothing happened, do I need to use certain keys to move it?


----------



## croy

^yeah use WASD, left & right click.


----------



## BradleyW

I set the fps limiter to 60 in the ENB and it removes my lag.
However, for some reason the fps keep dropping to 57 with a stutter, then back to 60. I rebooted the game and now i am locked at 59fps.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I figured that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did enter in TFC 1....how do you move the camera then? I tried moving the mouse around and a few things but nothing happened, do I need to use certain keys to move it?


You have to exit the console.









If you paused the game before entering you have to unpause it after exiting.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> @lifeshiled: which fire mod do you use? your fire / smoke combi looks great.


I'm using something similar to some settings posted a few pages back. I think it was Asininty. I changed them a little to merge with my ENB though. This isn't in the current version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> LifeShield,
> I played around with your Enb setup and it does look nice, but it's not really my taste. It has that story-book glaze on everything that makes it look a little blurry/hazy especially in the backgrounds. Again, it all comes down to personal preference. I prefer the look of OpethFeldt's Enb series that is very bright, colorful, clear, and yes perhaps a little unrealistic. I must give you credit for helping in here so much, spending so much time on fxaa and enb, and helping make this game look like it should.


If you're using v1.1 it's probably the depth of field, which you can switch off in the ini. It has a modified DoF engine in it.

In the next version I've reduced bloom, added more colour, and generally made it look a bit better (in my opinion anyway). Going to use a different pallette aswell. I do prefer that storybook look as you call it (quite fitting to the style actually), it is a fantasy after all, not real life.

To each their own.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ambient Occlusion is a FPS eater. You can try out the lighter, less taxing SSAO using ENB.


I got a 30fps increase by setting AO from high to off in nvidia CP. Also, i see no difference between the 2 when using ENB. (I did side my side scrennshots)


----------



## croy

downloading Skyrim HD 2K Textures now. but i always need to download it over and over again due to my unstable connection. i know this is OT. but is there any way to download files from nexus with resume function?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Think my nights are dark enough?







For some reason the ENB pics are slightly lighter now I've uploaded them :l In game those steps to the right of the drawbridge are not visible..

Stock





ENB & FXAA


----------



## fashric

I'm trying out your settings Lifeshield and they look great except in the afternoon it just becomes a white mess



Any ideas why?

edit: the screenshot doesn't really capture how blinding it actually is.


----------



## BradleyW

Alright, with every ENB i try i get lag near doors and lightsources. (With Vsync)
By using the fps limiter, it removes the lag but i now get frequent hitching as if i was runnning 4k textures.
When i do use 2k textures, i just get massive lag with the ENB.
I've tried milambers previous ENB and Lifehsileds latest ENB.
Exact same symptoms.

I have 2 SSD's and 580 SLI ffs.
I kill the lag, now i get stutter. I kill the stutter, i get lag!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> I'm trying out your settings Lifeshield and they look great except in the afternoon it just becomes a white mess
> 
> Any ideas why?
> edit: the screenshot doesn't really capture how blinding it actually is.


I've fixed this and it will be implemented in the next update which I'll probably throw up later on tonight if I get time to finish it off. It's still around the same level of brightness but not quite so in your face. Also makes character faces not so white!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've fixed this and it will be implemented in the next update which I'll probably throw up later on tonight if I get time to finish it off. It's still around the same level of brightness but not quite so in your face. Also makes character faces not so white!


Ah ok nice one will look forward too it. I'm using your older settings for now without the Notint.esp and that looks great too


----------



## Lifeshield

Cool. Been getting some tips from Boris on sorting out sharpening aswell. So hopefully I'll be able to remove the FXAA aswell.


----------



## Lifeshield

Version 1.2 of my ENB is up for download. Changelog and download in the link in my sig.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anybody get how to install this?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7654
It comes with extra files and i've no clue what to do.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anybody get how to install this?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7654
> It comes with extra files and i've no clue what to do.


Just drop the esp file into your Data folder and then enable it via the launcher. The rest is for if you want to customise it. It's the exact mod I'm using, with permission of the author, in my ENB setup.


----------



## grishkathefool

Lifeshield -

Hey, I love the overall look of your ENB Profile. I look forward to trying out your new version tonight.

One quick question though: Is there a way to brighten up the lighting when in Taverns, Houses, etc... I haven't gone in any caves yet, using your Profile, but I was in the Thalmor Embassy last night, as well as a couple Taverns, and boy was it gloomy


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield -
> Hey, I love the overall look of your ENB Profile. I look forward to trying out your new version tonight.
> One quick question though: Is there a way to brighten up the lighting when in Taverns, Houses, etc... I haven't gone in any caves yet, using your Profile, but I was in the Thalmor Embassy last night, as well as a couple Taverns, and boy was it gloomy


Unfortunately indoor locations are affetced by the same values as exteriors (some by days some by nights). So it's very hard to balance them, especially when trying to get a dark atmospheric night time. The worst one I came across was the Greybeards temple. I do think however it captures alot of the atmosphere as to how it would be in candlelight, or with a flickering torch fire. It would cast alot of deep shadow with that sort of light rather than what we're used to with electricity.

Just whack up Candlelight or get a torch out for now until I manage to address it properly. Or you can try flicking the FXAA off indoors. You could turn up the lighting via the ini but then you'll be affected by other variables like fog and cloud outside etc which will then look out of place and need rebalancing because of it.

I am working to continuosly improve as I go along but balancing every location is, quite honestly, a nightmare, lol. I may be able to fix this another way which will improve everything but it will take a bit of time to do as it involves heavy configuration of the included esp file.

At the end of the day I just wanted to get it out to you guys to play around with seems it was in demand, haha. More people using it means more people testing it and reporting back isues I can fix to make it better in the long run.


----------



## grishkathefool

Right on... I wasn't complaining lol. I did notice that Toggling FXAA off when indoors helped a bit. Like I said, all things being equal, your Profile really makes the game look gorgeous.

Milamber, your stuff is beautiful too, but I don't have enough muscle to run it at the settings you do. I tried it last week and dropped 20 - 30 FPS in some instances.

As far as ugrids go, I haven't changed it from the default. I was worried that if I raised it and wasn't happy, I would have fragged the Save. I guess, though, that I could back up the Save file first, duh...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just drop the esp file into your Data folder and then enable it via the launcher. The rest is for if you want to customise it. It's the exact mod I'm using, with permission of the author, in my ENB setup.


Did you edit yours? If so, what changes did you make?


----------



## Lifeshield

I think as a quick fix I'll bump up the brightness for nights in the ENB and use the FXAA to darken them so that you guys have a toggle on or off option until I implement a better fix. Probably have it up tomorrow though as I want to play the game now, lol.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did you edit yours? If so, what changes did you make?
Click to expand...

Balancing of point lighting (torches, candlelight, fires, etc) for the darker nights.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think as a quick fix I'll bump up the brightness for nights in the ENB and use the FXAA to darken them so that you guys have a toggle on or off option until I implement a better fix. Probably have it up tomorrow though as I want to play the game now, lol.
> 
> Balancing of point lighting (torches, candlelight, fires, etc) for the darker nights.


Will the creation kit allow for individual mapping of lighting conditions (caves separate from nights etc) like people thought?


----------



## EasyC

I can't stand using ambient occlusion anymore, movement/mouse lag is god awful when your around forests or most areas really. But I do love these profiles you guys are creating. I haven't given enb a go yet though, are you guys running AO with enb? The performance hit must be massive....


----------



## Milamber

*Milamber ENB Only*

Milamber v1.0 ENB.zip 490k .zip file


*Milamber ENB + FXAA*

Milamber v1.0 ENB+FXAA.zip 367k .zip file


* It is recommend that you force Anisotropic Filtering to maximum in your driver control panel for best visual effect. Readme and credits are in zip.


----------



## Lifeshield

Ooops, silly me. Forgot to add the Data folder in my update. Fixed it, lol.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Will the creation kit allow for individual mapping of lighting conditions (caves separate from nights etc) like people thought?


I haven't messed around with it too much yet but I'm hoping someone manages to crack this one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I can't stand using ambient occlusion anymore, movement/mouse lag is god awful when your around forests or most areas really. But I do love these profiles you guys are creating. I haven't given enb a go yet though, are you guys running AO with enb? The performance hit must be massive....


My ENB files do not use Ambient occlusion. Cannot speak for Milambers as I haven't tried them yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *Milamber ENB Only*
> 
> Milamber v1.0 ENB.zip 490k .zip file
> 
> *Milamber ENB + FXAA*
> 
> Milamber v1.0 ENB+FXAA.zip 367k .zip file
> 
> * It is recommend that you force Anisotropic Filtering to maximum in your driver control panel for best visual effect. Readme and credits are in zip.


Will give it a try later.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I can't stand using ambient occlusion anymore, movement/mouse lag is god awful when your around forests or most areas really. But I do love these profiles you guys are creating. I haven't given enb a go yet though, are you guys running AO with enb? The performance hit must be massive....


Running AO does have a performance hit.. That being said if the person that created the ENB or modified an ENB with AO knew what they are doing Then You would feel No Mouse/ Controller lag. The only thing that You would (if even that is a lower fps) but even then again If the person has a good ENB Your fps Would be Consistent across the board whether You are in the forest, fighting a creature(s), in a tavern etc. and therefore Your gameplay would be silky smooth and You wouldn't notice whether You get a consistent 40fps or 75fps.

You shouldn't have to sacrifice visuals.. especially with a GTX 580.

Alot of People do Not know how to get the most out of their configs...


----------



## Lifeshield

Which one's which? *







*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Milambers*







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Lifeshields*





And I quite like yours Milamber. I noticed you used HD6's shader set and a different pallette aswell. I really didn't notice the difference between yours and mine until I loked at the screenshots in comparison. I'd make a few changes at night though (lighten up a little on clear skies and tone down window lighting a little), but otherwise good work!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *Milamber ENB Only*
> 
> Milamber v1.0 ENB.zip 490k .zip file
> 
> *Milamber ENB + FXAA*
> 
> Milamber v1.0 ENB+FXAA.zip 367k .zip file
> 
> * It is recommend that you force Anisotropic Filtering to maximum in your driver control panel for best visual effect. Readme and credits are in zip.


I give my approval of both of these configs and recommend people that want brighter colors to download the ENB version and people who want darker colors/more contrast to get the ENB+FXAA version. The ENB+FXAA one is by far my favorite config while playing. I don't think I'll be changing from it anytime soon.

If anyone feels that they aren't getting enough FPS while playing with either of those profiles, I recommend turning SSAO off. It is the primary source of performance problems with both configs. While turning it off does take away a little of the definition of shadows, it gives a significant amount of FPS back (especially in the Full-SSAO config).

If you are an AMD user and are getting very, very low FPS while using the game's Anti-Aliasing, the 12.2 Preview drivers have been known to solve that problem. Boris, the creator of ENB, even acknowledged that a bug that was causing this had been fixed. As far as installing those drivers, there are plenty of guides here on OCN on how to install new drivers. Also, AMD users make sure to read the Readme as it contains a guide on how to possibly give yourself more of an FPS increase.

To turn SSAO off, open up any of the ENBSeries.ini files and look for this line in the eighth section of the guide [EFFECT]. This is the only line you have to change to turn SSAO on and off.
Quote:


> EnableAmbientOcclusion=true


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> /snip
> 
> And I quite like yours Milamber. I noticed you used HD6's shader set and a different pallette aswell. I really didn't notice the difference between yours and mine until I loked at the screenshots in comparison. I'd make a few changes at night though (lighten up a little on clear skies and tone down window lighting a little), but otherwise good work!


To be honest, I'm rather happy with the night shader, I made it that way deliberately for better immersion.

With the CK it will now allow sneak to be coded better, for example a friend is working on darker nights effecting A.I visibility based on the ambient light - which at present is unaffected. Window Lighting was made nice and bright to give a more vibrant glow and homely feel to the towns since the shader uses lighter tones on the FXAA mod.


----------



## Lifeshield

I personally dislike the ENB+FXAA config, it was very bright (brighter than even my first!) but the other ENB config on it's own is a definite approval from me.

I think if you aim for the sort of night setting you have in the ENB+FXAA and get that into your ENB then you're onto a winner. It felt a touch lighter, a little bluer and a little more natural. I liked that.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Which one's which? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Milambers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Lifeshields*


Im quiet liking Milamber's.. Im partial to a more blueish sky.

Lifeshield's on the other hand is more in keeping with the wintery atmosphere of Skyrim...

Ohhh... I cant decide! They are both great


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im quiet liking Milamber's.. Im partial to a more blueish sky.
> Lifeshield's on the other hand is more in keeping with the wintery atmosphere of Skyrim...
> Ohhh... I cant decide! They are both great


I think I desaturated my sky too much. I just really hated that Cyan look I kept getting. Found a way around it finally though and I now has blue skies too, huzzah!







.

What impresses me most about his config is how he kept water in check while dialing up the saturation.


----------



## BradleyW

You guys have no idea just how much i wish i could run your ENB's.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You guys have no idea just how much i wish i could run your ENB's.


I think we do Brad









I feel for you, I really do. I just hope you are able to enjoy the game and not tearing yourself apart over .ini files and FXAA settings.


----------



## sterik01

Some pictures of Milambers settings.. THis killed my frame by the way. How can I change it so that I won't be hurting.


----------



## Milamber

Would that be the Full SSAO version?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I think we do Brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you, I really do. I just hope you are able to enjoy the game and not tearing yourself apart over .ini files and FXAA settings.


The only thing is bud, i don't understand why it is only me with all the issues yet the rig is perfectly set up?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The only thing is bud, i don't understand why it is only me with all the issues yet the rig is perfectly set up?


Understandable, you should be able to land people on Mars with that rig... Thats why I said I feel for you.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Would that be the Full SSAO version?


I downloaded the file that has enb+fxaa


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Some pictures of Milambers settings.. THis killed my frame by the way. How can I change it so that I won't be hurting.


If you are using the Full-SSAO version of the mod, try out the Lite-SSAO version. It gives back around 10-15 fps on my setup. If the FPS drop is still too much, try disabling the SSAO (the image quality will not suffer much, but the added depth of SSAO will be missing). I posted a short guide on the other page on how to disable it.

Yeah the ENB+FXAA version only has the Light SSAO version included with it. To disable it, read my post below. Also if you are using 16x AF in the game or your hardware, make sure to turn it off in the ENBSeries.ini file.

Seventh section down, [ENGINE] make this change.
Quote:


> ForceAnistropicFiltering=false


Guide on how to disable SSAO


----------



## modinn

Some pics of the Milamber ENB+FXAA. I will take pics of Milamber's ENB Only config some other time, but after testing both out I prefer the colors of ENB+FXAA a lot more. These pics are of Vanilla Skyrim + Hi-Res texture pack. I'm currently in the process of redoing my entire directory for the CK.


----------



## scriz

Just decided to start my character over again on Skyrim -- here's a few pics. I'm only level 4.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Sethy666

Opinions seem to be mixed regarding the HiRes DLC pack. Currently Im using Lifeshields FXAA settings and HiRes mods from nexus, which i love.

Is it worth the download guys?


----------



## sterik01

i'm downloading he dlc high res pack right now. deleted and currently reinstalling SKYRIM right now.


----------



## Roxborough

Here's some of my screenshots, I'll include the mods I've installed too! Just click View All!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Opinions seem to be mixed regarding the HiRes DLC pack. Currently Im using Lifeshields FXAA settings and HiRes mods from nexus, which i love.
> Is it worth the download guys?


My opinion, if you aren't using any HiRes textures from the nexus, it is a big step-up in quality over the vanilla textures. But it doesn't change the aesthetic of the textures *AT ALL* and therefore that is why many people just don't seem to see the difference between vanilla and the Hi-Res textures.

The Hi-Res textures from the Nexus however DO change the aesthetic of the textures and is why people say "I don't see a difference between vanilla and the Hi-Res DLC". They are too used to seeing something new and therefore are expecting a change.

I welcome the DLC pack, but once I get my mods installed again the Hi-Res pack will probably be coming off of my computer. You can run both at the same time, I just want to keep my Skyrim folder compact on my SSD.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> My opinion, if you aren't using any HiRes textures from the nexus, it is a big step-up in quality over the vanilla textures. But it doesn't change the aesthetic of the textures *AT ALL* and therefore that is why many people just don't seem to see the difference between vanilla and the Hi-Res textures.
> The Hi-Res textures from the Nexus however DO change the aesthetic of the textures and is why people say "I don't see a difference between vanilla and the Hi-Res DLC". They are too used to seeing something new and therefore are expecting a change.
> I welcome the DLC pack, but once I get my mods installed again the Hi-Res pack will probably be coming off of my computer. You can run both at the same time, I just want to keep my Skyrim folder compact on my SSD.


Great answer... exactly what i needed to know. thx


----------



## BradleyW

Does that realistic lighting mod come with its own sun glare?
if not, which is the best sun mods these days?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## evensen007

Just nuked Skyrim and reinstalled fresh. Only running the official hi-res texture pack and Opeth's Enb with SSAO lite and SMAA. Getting a consistent 60fps with vsync enabled and no hitches. Makes me seriously reconsider reinstalling the 6-8 gigs of STEP textures and mods. Will have to mess around with this, but there is something to be said about starting fresh and getting rid of all the clutter (broken mod links, Skyboost, etc.).


----------



## majin662

man life. I try 1.1 and run around for awhile to snap shots...come here to post now i gots to do 1.2 (such horrible burdens you place on me) 

tell me what you guys think of these . got adventurous with lifes enb+cinematic palette from enhanced shaders+no tint


----------



## Slightly skewed

It looks like everyone including myself have put trees in Whiterun.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Just nuked Skyrim and reinstalled fresh. Only running the official hi-res texture pack and Opeth's Enb with SSAO lite and SMAA. Getting a consistent 60fps with vsync enabled and no hitches. Makes me seriously reconsider reinstalling the 6-8 gigs of STEP textures and mods. Will have to mess around with this, but there is something to be said about starting fresh and getting rid of all the clutter (broken mod links, Skyboost, etc.).


Doing the same thing now!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Just nuked Skyrim and reinstalled fresh. Only running the official hi-res texture pack and Opeth's Enb with SSAO lite and SMAA. Getting a consistent 60fps with vsync enabled and no hitches. Makes me seriously reconsider reinstalling the 6-8 gigs of STEP textures and mods. Will have to mess around with this, but there is something to be said about starting fresh and getting rid of all the clutter (broken mod links, Skyboost, etc.).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Doing the same thing now!


Awww man, Ive just got my toon where he's not such a mage noob.









When I feel the need to restart my toon (which I do regularly) Id do a nuke and install the DLC.


----------



## Toology

It's been awhile since i posted any pics on here, i got my ENB / FXAA settings the way i want them and i think they came out perfect.


----------



## Arnotts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> It's been awhile since i posted any pics on here, i got my ENB / FXAA settings the way i want them and i think they came out perfect.


I just downloaded your ENB config off the Skyrim Nexus funnily enough because of the pics you posted a while back. They look amazing, nice work!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> It's been awhile since i posted any pics on here, i got my ENB / FXAA settings the way i want them and i think they came out perfect.


I love this setup. You have nailed what my personal preference is in an ENB. Bright, colorful, crisp. I would like to try this enb! Is the version on Nexus the current version that these pics came from?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

I know its been asked but how do I delete the fxaa and disable it?


----------



## Arnotts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> I know its been asked but how do I delete the fxaa and disable it?


I just use this tool:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7804

I used V 1.3 (not V2.1) and just put it into my skyrim folder and executed it. V 2.1 only seems to be able to do it if your Skyrim is installed in the default folder location.


----------



## tietherope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> It's been awhile since i posted any pics on here, i got my ENB / FXAA settings the way i want them and i think they came out perfect.


I really like the look you have going on.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnotts*
> 
> I just use this tool:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7804
> I used V 1.3 (not V2.1) and just put it into my skyrim folder and executed it. V 2.1 only seems to be able to do it if your Skyrim is installed in the default folder location.


awesome thanks







, i used the updated one cause my games are on a different HDD and it work. I also deleted my pref.ini and FPS jumped up a lot. Now the tweaking can start over


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

I am thinking of just redoing my install of Skyrim...With the hi Res texure pack and all my texture Mods, in some places I use up all 2 gigs of my Vram and it causes my game to studder....I think I will roll with the HD texture pack and just pick and choose some Mods....I think my first change will be staying away from the Skyrim HD packs...


----------



## Chobbit

Credit where credits due Lifeshield, your ENB + FXAA mods are superb, they blend alot better than the GioNight ENB settings I have been using for awhile, although for what ever reason I get alot less of a performance hit with your settings even with SSAO on quality and Supersampling 4x. At 5760x1080 I couldn't play comfortably with Gionights settings, with yours I can







.

So thank you, one thing I would love to change though is; on Gionights ENB there was a sort of corona lens glow effect that happened if you used spells such as Flame; and I would love to put that back in but don't know what causes it to show. Any idea?

Cheers


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Credit where credits due Lifeshield, your ENB + FXAA mods are superb, they blend alot better than the GioNight ENB settings I have been using for awhile, although for what ever reason I get alot less of a performance hit with your settings even with SSAO on quality and Supersampling 4x. At 5760x1080 I couldn't play comfortably with Gionights settings, with yours I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So thank you, one thing I would love to change though is; on Gionights ENB there was a sort of corona lens glow effect that happened if you used spells such as Flame; and I would love to put that back in but don't know what causes it to show. Any idea?
> Cheers


Thanks for the compliments and I'm glad you're enjoying the settings! I'll look into this effect for the next update. Currently doing a clean install and reshifting some mods around like many others so may be a few days before the next one.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> I am thinking of just redoing my install of Skyrim...With the hi Res texure pack and all my texture Mods, in some places I use up all 2 gigs of my Vram and it causes my game to studder....I think I will roll with the HD texture pack and just pick and choose some Mods....I think my first change will be staying away from the Skyrim HD packs...


re-installing is prob a bit much but wouldn't hurt. I would recommend that you keep a BU of the original install so that you can easily copy and paste later.

What I did was uninstall fxaa profile, delete my pref.ini and went from there. It def helped my fps a lot.
Only weird thing is that with one gpu it defaulted to ultra, but in crossfire it defaults to high, if I try ultra or up some of the settings I get stuttering...

I also have a ton of texture mods as well as others.


----------



## fashric

Lifeshield your new profile is fantastic so far. Only had a chance to quickly cycle through morning,afternoon,evening and night in the same place but it made say 'oh damn that's good' to myself







Great job mate.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments and I'm glad you're enjoying the settings! I'll look into this effect for the next update. Currently doing a clean install and reshifting some mods around like many others so may be a few days before the next one.


One question regarding your profile. Do you use turn up the in game graphics or just leave it at high settings or whatever and let your profile do the work?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> One question regarding your profile. Do you use turn up the in game graphics or just leave it at high settings or whatever and let your profile do the work?


He is using a heavily modified skyrim prefs.ini file. He either used SkyrimConfigurator or tweaked on his own. Start at ultra and then start modifying the ini.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> One question regarding your profile. Do you use turn up the in game graphics or just leave it at high settings or whatever and let your profile do the work?


My settings are...

Ultra with Shadows on High, no AA, FXAA on.

Tree and land shadows enabled.

Grass and tree viewing distance increased.

I don't use the configurator. I do it all myself. I'll probably get around to doing it properly some day but truth be told I don't mess around with the ini that much. I just cut back Ultra shadows and AA to help with performance while trying to decrease pop in a bit with the grass and trees (which annoys me more than anything else).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Lifeshield your new profile is fantastic so far. Only had a chance to quickly cycle through morning,afternoon,evening and night in the same place but it made say 'oh damn that's good' to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job mate.


Thanks. More improvements to come soon!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thanks. More improvements to come soon!


Looking forward to them! I'm keen to try out your config for the first time later next week, I want to experiment using the Realistic Lighting mod with it to get a darker feel at night while getting your kickass colors and contrast during the day!


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you are using the Full-SSAO version of the mod, try out the Lite-SSAO version. It gives back around 10-15 fps on my setup. If the FPS drop is still too much, try disabling the SSAO (the image quality will not suffer much, but the added depth of SSAO will be missing). I posted a short guide on the other page on how to disable it.
> Yeah the ENB+FXAA version only has the Light SSAO version included with it. To disable it, read my post below. Also *if you are using 16x AF in the game or your hardware*, make sure to turn it off in the ENBSeries.ini file.
> Seventh section down, [ENGINE] make this change.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ForceAnistropicFiltering=false
> 
> 
> 
> Guide on how to disable SSAO
Click to expand...

the bolded text above prompts me to ask:

are any AF references in the skrim/skyrimprefs ini files specific to the game peforming the filtering, versus the reference in the enb ini file means enb is doing the filtering, versus no references to AF in any of the ini files and turned on in your control panel means hardware is doing the filtering?

do I have all that correct?

bonus question: i have amd hardware and am running opeth's standard enb files (not the amd version) without a performance hit (12.1 catalyst drivers). what exactly are the limitiations of amd versus nvidia hardware when running skyrim with straight enb? other than having transparent water with AO turned on, what else is "broken"?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Looking forward to them! I'm keen to try out your config for the first time later next week, I want to experiment using the Realistic Lighting mod with it to get a darker feel at night while getting your kickass colors and contrast during the day!


It already comes with the Realistic Lighting mod. It's what the config is based upon (and yes I have permission to distribute it).









I'm currently tweaking it so that interiors aren't so dark while retaining the dark nights. Got to redo my daytime sky to make it look more realistic (again) and am looking into the fire glare I was asked about earlier.

I'm happy with the config for the most part, may not be to everyone's tastes but I like it. It's just balancing mostly now really so that people don't walk into a shop and need to break a torch out.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> are any AF references in the skrim/skyrimprefs ini files specific to the game peforming the filtering?


Yes.

If you want to use AF in the ENB you have to turn it off in game and in your drivers. The ENB does the work here.

If you want to use in game AF turn it off in the ENB and your drivers. In game does the work here.

If you want to use AF via your drivers then turn it off in game and via the ENB. Drivers do the work here.

As for your other question, hopefully this may help a little...

Quote:


> GRAPHICS & PERFORMANCE
> ======================
> 
> Performance can vary with AMD cards. I was running this with 6gb of Texture mods at an average of 45FPS with a AMD 965BE @4ghz & a HD6870.
> 
> AMD USERS:
> 
> *AMD users should force MSAA through the control panel when using SSAO instead of through Skyrim Launcher.
> *If the game image appears blurry, force Anisotropic Filtering through the Vision Experience Control Centre and turn up Mipmap Detail Level to a higher quality.
> 
> What is known on the AMD Performance front:
> 
> 1) Some users have a perfromance impact just from having the d3d9.dll from this mod installed, even with effects disabled. This tends to be more of an issue for AMD users.
> 2) Boris (creator of ENBseries) has an nVidia 9600GT, and no AMD card setup
> 3) The next release of ENBseries for Skyrim will include 'optimization' of the effects, as per Boris. This should help everyone with performance a bit.
> 4) Some AMD users manage to get the mod running well and performing decently, others cannot seem to get it to behave no matter what... it's sort of a crapshoot at this point. In general, nVidia users have fewer performance issues when setting up the mod.
> 
> *You may get a crash on startup if used along with some overclocking and driver management applications, such as Afterburner, Crossfire, EVGA Precision, D3DOverrider. You can however use the wonderful nVidia Inspector freeware tool with no issues.
> 
> *This mod does have some impact on performance, and uses a decent amount of VRAM. If you have a GPU with limited VRAM, and tons of large textures installed, this can cause performance issues.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok, does this looks good for FXAA only and lite tex packs?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok, does this looks good for FXAA only and lite tex packs?


That looks great Brad! Fxaa is no joke when done right, and that is right.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> That looks great Brad! Fxaa is no joke when done right, and that is right.


Thanks bud.
I like this one as well for the colour but deep shading in places








I do miss the ENB lol, but at least i can run vsync again!


----------



## sterik01

very nice.

I recently deleted everything from skyrim folder and reinstalled fresh. I also used the NMM for all my downloaded mods.

But i did manually install enb and fxaa settings. Currently running Milambers latest FXAA settings and Cinematic ENB




got her some ink!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> got her some ink!!!


Link for the ink please bud.


----------



## BradleyW

Yes i need a link for that! Awesome!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> /snip


That is a beautiful image, Toology! Good Eye!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> the bolded text above prompts me to ask:
> are any AF references in the skrim/skyrimprefs ini files specific to the game peforming the filtering, versus the reference in the enb ini file means enb is doing the filtering, versus no references to AF in any of the ini files and turned on in your control panel means hardware is doing the filtering?
> 
> *My personal recommendation is to turn ENB off and In-game AF off. Your drivers do a much better job at it while also using an algorithm optimized for your brand of card. Use the fix you quoted to turn off the ENB AF. To turn off the Game's AF either turn if off in the Skyrim Launcher->Options, or editing the line "iMaxAnisotropy=16" in SkyrimPrefs.ini under [Display] and change it to 1. Not 0 as that doesn't turn it off, and rather caused negative performance for me in some cases.*
> 
> bonus question: i have amd hardware and am running opeth's standard enb files (not the amd version) without a performance hit (12.1 catalyst drivers). what exactly are the limitiations of amd versus nvidia hardware when running skyrim with straight enb? other than having transparent water with AO turned on, what else is "broken"?
> 
> *There are no real limitations between using AMD vs Nvidia. Just optimizations are geared towards Nvidia architecture/drivers. Read Lifeshield's post above for some great info. The MSAA bug has been fixed with 12.2 Preview drivers though.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> It already comes with the Realistic Lighting mod. It's what the config is based upon (and yes I have permission to distribute it).
> 
> I'm currently tweaking it so that interiors aren't so dark while retaining the dark nights. Got to redo my daytime sky to make it look more realistic (again) and am looking into the fire glare I was asked about earlier.
> 
> I'm happy with the config for the most part, may not be to everyone's tastes but I like it. It's just balancing mostly now really so that people don't walk into a shop and need to break a torch out.


I didn't know that! That's really cool, I'll have to look into it later next week.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Link for the ink please bud.


edit.. sorry i took so long.. i was in middle of a quest. =]
wouldve showed the front but then you'd be able to see her boobies.









search this "Tattoos for CBBE V3 Curvy and SLIM Body" on skyrimnexus.com
I love this mod especially because you can see it while wearing clothes and armors


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> edit.. sorry i took so long.. i was in middle of a quest. =]
> wouldve showed the front but then you'd be able to see her boobies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search this "Tattoos for CBBE V3 Curvy and SLIM Body" on skyrimnexus.com
> I love this mod especially because you can see it while wearing clothes and armors


Thanks for the PM. I will check the mod out asap.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> edit.. sorry i took so long.. i was in middle of a quest. =]
> wouldve showed the front but then you'd be able to see her boobies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search this "Tattoos for CBBE V3 Curvy and SLIM Body" on skyrimnexus.com
> I love this mod especially because you can see it while wearing clothes and armors


Does this affect NPC's as well or only your own character?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does this affect NPC's as well or only your own character?


I don't believe so. Just the "Actor".


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## grishkathefool

Awesome image of the Dragon in the night time sky!


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think I desaturated my sky too much. I just really hated that Cyan look I kept getting. Found a way around it finally though and I now has blue skies too, huzzah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *What impresses me most about his config is how he kept water in check while dialing up the saturation.*


I liked it so much I had to try out his config.

Milamber uses bloom during the day time which is a sly way of getting some lightness into a dark setting, if I can put it that way.









I may be wrong, but I think his screen was probably taken around 7am gametime, with some darkness benefit from night settings. Having said that, its still impressively dark, later on in the day









Here is the same scene at 10am gametime on a clear day ( fw 10e1f0 ), with and without AO enabled in Milamber's config...





Both his and your screens are impressive; I just dont care for the day bloom / cinematic / wintry feel style.

At the other end of the spectrum, here is a "no bloom" "non-cinematic" shot from the same time and location.



The water looks like crap cuz of the AO issue (even with AO disabled as it is here). atiently waits for AO fix:


----------



## Toology

Well i just uploaded my newest update on skyrim nexus, anyone who is interested try it out and leave a comment and hell ..... post some pics









Heres some more shots











http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5553


----------



## GeforceGTS

So while messing with my ENB config I've managed to accidentally make most of my water totally see through, I'm not sure what I changed either since it was late when I did it, any ideas Lifeshield, Milamber or Tool?









I'm just about to check your config out btw Tool


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So while messing with my ENB config I've managed to accidentally make most of my water totally see through, I'm not sure what I changed either since it was late when I did it, any ideas Lifeshield, Milamber or Tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to check your config out btw Tool


SSAO has been known to make water transparent. It's a current bug with how particle effects are being made null with SSAO, therefore transparent water.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> SSAO has been known to make water transparent. It's a current bug with how particle effects are being made null with SSAO, therefore transparent water.


Ah I see, I guess I didn't screw something up after all then


----------



## Toology

Yeah it has to be SSAO , i recommend forcing it through your drivers, it looks better too IMO. Post some pics of your ENB, i like seeing peoples vision of skyrim


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Aghgghh please help me. No matter what I can't seem to fix stuttering with SLI. Whenever I look at a mountain range both of my GPU usages plummet. My GTX470's could easily handle it if their usage didn't drop. I had this problem in Battlefield 3 but I fixed it by turning off the second AA option, I forgot the name of it. Any help please?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Yeah it has to be SSAO , i recommend forcing it through your drivers, it looks better too IMO. Post some pics of your ENB, i like seeing peoples vision of skyrim


It changes daily D; Still learning with it.



Working on dark nights the last couple of days

Stock



ENB, for some reason its darker in game and even before I uploaded the image..





morning or 6pm, idk


----------



## iWantACookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> It changes daily D; Still learning with it.
> -snip-


I prefer stock version :S. The textures are more fleshed out and it looks more natural IMO.


----------



## GeforceGTS

But thats around 11pm at night, it should be dark imo.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Yeah it has to be SSAO , i recommend forcing it through your drivers, it looks better too IMO. Post some pics of your ENB, i like seeing peoples vision of skyrim


Another reason to use Nvidia's SSAO, ENB v105 that just came out today. I'm...... my mind = blown at the moment. With SSAO turned off and using Milambers ENB+FXAA config, I'm getting 50-60 fps in all places now it's insane! He basically turned off SSAO (permenantly) for this version, but implemented a lot of optimizations to make the hit of ENB almost zero. I'm astounded at the moment. 9 Ugrids and Ultra shadows here I come









Source

Using the same configs, only thing I changed was the .dll files for enbseries. Old one uses d3d9.dll, the new one uses enbseries.dll injector. To get the FXAA working with the new one, just rename your old d3d9.dll to "d3d9old.dll" and "d3d9_fx.dll" to "d3d9.dll" and make sure to change in the ENBSeries.ini config to change the Library to d3d9.dll too. If you don't know what I'm talking about, I'll try to get Milamber's permission to upload a new "No SSAO, ENB+FXAA config" of his so you don't end up messing up yours.

The performance increases look very, very promising though. Note the red arrows, the colors may look different but notice the clouds. It was just different weather and lighting.

Edit: Some trees seem to glow-in-the-dark now, I'm gonna see what setting is causing that. Might just be my texture folder.

ENB v102 with No SSAO.



ENB v105


----------



## grishkathefool

Lifeshield, I am kind of digging using a torch. I added it to Hotkey 3 just for caves.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Another reason to use Nvidia's SSAO, ENB v105 that just came out today. I'm...... my mind = blown at the moment. With SSAO turned off and using Milambers ENB+FXAA config, I'm getting 50-60 fps in all places now it's insane! He basically turned off SSAO (permenantly) for this version, but implemented a lot of optimizations to make the hit of ENB almost zero. I'm astounded at the moment. 9 Ugrids and Ultra shadows here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Using the same configs, only thing I changed was the .dll files for enbseries. Old one uses d3d9.dll, the new one uses enbseries.dll injector. To get the FXAA working with the new one, just rename your old d3d9.dll to "d3d9old.dll" and "d3d9_fx.dll" to "d3d9.dll" and make sure to change in the ENBSeries.ini config to change the Library to d3d9.dll too. If you don't know what I'm talking about, I'll try to get Milamber's permission to upload a new "No SSAO, ENB+FXAA config" of his so you don't end up messing up yours.
> The performance increases look very, very promising though. Note the red arrows, the colors may look different but notice the clouds. It was just different weather and lighting.


I just gave this a try too, doubled my FPS compared to the config I was using, went from around 35 to 60+ in whiterun







looks like a great base to work from and personalize


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Another reason to use Nvidia's SSAO, ENB v105 that just came out today. I'm...... my mind = blown at the moment. With SSAO turned off and using Milambers ENB+FXAA config, I'm getting 50-60 fps in all places now it's insane! He basically turned off SSAO (permenantly) for this version, but implemented a lot of optimizations to make the hit of ENB almost zero. I'm astounded at the moment. 9 Ugrids and Ultra shadows here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Using the same configs, only thing I changed was the .dll files for enbseries. Old one uses d3d9.dll, the new one uses enbseries.dll injector. To get the FXAA working with the new one, just rename your old d3d9.dll to "d3d9old.dll" and "d3d9_fx.dll" to "d3d9.dll" and make sure to change in the ENBSeries.ini config to change the Library to d3d9.dll too. If you don't know what I'm talking about, I'll try to get Milamber's permission to upload a new "No SSAO, ENB+FXAA config" of his so you don't end up messing up yours.
> The performance increases look very, very promising though. Note the red arrows, the colors may look different but notice the clouds. It was just different weather and lighting.


I'm trying to get ENB .105 working and it doesn't seem to want to load. Does the message still appear in the loading screen? I'm coming from ENB .102 and I renamed the .dll files like you mentioned, but it just doesn't seem to work. I've launched the injector before launching the game as well.

`


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm trying to get ENB .105 working and it doesn't seem to want to load. Does the message still appear in the loading screen? I'm coming from ENB .102 and I renamed the .dll files like you mentioned, but it just doesn't seem to work. I've launched the injector before launching the game as well.
> `


Did you rename your d3d9.dll file? If the d3d9.dll in your Skyrim folder is ENB it could be clashing with the ENBSeries.dll file which is the equivalent of d3d9.dll . If you had both, the game is trying to load both and probably doesn't know what to do. Also, are you launching through skse_loader.exe?

If so, add this to your ENBInjector.ini file.
Quote:


> ProcessName2=skse_loader.exe


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Did you rename your d3d9.dll file? If the d3d9.dll in your Skyrim folder is ENB it could be clashing with the ENBSeries.dll file which is the equivalent of d3d9.dll . If you had both, the game is trying to load both and probably doesn't know what to do. Also, are you launching through skse_loader.exe?
> If so, add this to your ENBInjector.ini file.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ProcessName2=skse_loader.exe
Click to expand...

I think I figured it out. By launching the injector as admin. Yes, I renamed the d3d9.dll files just like you mentioned and nope, I'm not using skse. Just launching via skyrimlauncher.exe.

So now I have 3 .dll files in there.

d3d9.dll which is for FXAA injector?
d3d9old.dll which is the old ENB .dll?
enbseries.dll which is launched via the enbseries injector?

enbseries.ini

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9.dll


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think I figured it out. By launching the injector as admin. Yes, I renamed the d3d9.dll files just like you mentioned and nope, I'm not using skse. Just launching via skyrimlauncher.exe.
> So now I have 3 .dll files in there.
> d3d9.dll which is for FXAA injector?
> d3d9old.dll which is the old ENB .dll?
> enbseries.dll which is launched via the enbseries injector?
> enbseries.ini
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9.dll


You got it perfect







If you have the bright trees at night as well, let me know. I'll try to mess around with the ENBSeries.ini later tonight to fix that.

By the way, did you overwrite "enbbloom", "enbeffect", "enbprepass", and "enbseries" with the ones included with the 105Beta? Cause if you did, you won't have Milamber's config anymore.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You got it perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the bright trees at night as well, let me know. I'll try to mess around with the ENBSeries.ini later tonight to fix that.
> By the way, did you overwrite "enbbloom", "enbeffect", "enbprepass", and "enbseries" with the ones included with the 105Beta? Cause if you did, you won't have Milamber's config anymore.


I did. I guess I should re-overwrite them with his? I kept the enbseries.ini because I made a lot of changes to that from his original.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I did. I guess I should re-overwrite them with his? I kept the enbseries.ini because I made a lot of changes to that from his original.


Yeah, Milamber made changes to those other 3 files as well. At least I think he did. Better to be on the safe side anyways.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Aghgghh please help me. No matter what I can't seem to fix stuttering with SLI. Whenever I look at a mountain range both of my GPU usages plummet. My GTX470's could easily handle it if their usage didn't drop. I had this problem in Battlefield 3 but I fixed it by turning off the second AA option, I forgot the name of it. Any help please?


Stuttering seems to be a problem in some setups... *BradleyW* has an excess of it, so he may be able to assist beyond this.

Try disabling the Steam overlay and see how that goes. If you call no joy, report back.


----------



## Baasha

Guys, I followed the S.T.E.P guide to tweak my Skyrim set up quite drastically (included a LOT of mods).

Just yesterday, I started getting frequent CTDs and they seem to be happening when I try to equip an item, usually in "Apparel". For instance, I tried to wear an Amulet and it crashed to desktop. The other thing I noticed is that it also gave me a CTD when I used the Grindstone; I have the "retextured" grindstone mod but disabling that didn't help; it happened again.

The CTDs are mainly when I'm going through the menu trying to wear new clothes and equipping items.

Help!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*
> 
> Aghgghh please help me. No matter what I can't seem to fix stuttering with SLI. Whenever I look at a mountain range both of my GPU usages plummet. My GTX470's could easily handle it if their usage didn't drop. I had this problem in Battlefield 3 but I fixed it by turning off the second AA option, I forgot the name of it. Any help please?


is Hyper Threading on or off? I just hooked up two EVGA 460 GTX's (1gb) and they destroy skyrim, butter smooth. From my understanding Hyper Threading can cause issue's in some game's, your cards should kill this game easy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, I followed the S.T.E.P guide to tweak my Skyrim set up quite drastically (included a LOT of mods).
> Just yesterday, I started getting frequent CTDs and they seem to be happening when I try to equip an item, usually in "Apparel". For instance, I tried to wear an Amulet and it crashed to desktop. The other thing I noticed is that it also gave me a CTD when I used the Grindstone; I have the "retextured" grindstone mod but disabling that didn't help; it happened again.
> The CTDs are mainly when I'm going through the menu trying to wear new clothes and equipping items.
> Help!


You should disable all mods and slowly re enable them to narrow down the problem. Your game install might have also gone curropt if a mod was installed wrong.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> You should disable all mods and slowly re enable them to narrow down the problem. Your game install might have also gone curropt if a mod was installed wrong.


What Kahotic said ^. But more importantly just disable the .ESP files and enabled them one by one. You don't have to reinstall. Textures and meshes should not be causing your game to CTD, it would just show up as a purple box. What is most likely happening is an ESP mod or an INI tweak has tweaked your save game to the point that hitting those certain objects causes the game to find itself stalling. So try those out, also try out different save files first and see if the problem persists, it could always just be the Save game.


----------



## Maian

Just stumbled across this little gem of a mod:

Static Mesh Improvement Mod
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655

Improving many of the static meshes in Skyrim so they don't look like they're from 2001. Looks pretty sweet... hopefully he tends to it regularly, so it can make a sizeable difference in the game before too long.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> ENB v105 that just came out today.


I wish I could report the same performance gains. Unfortunately it's worse for me and I also get terrible flickering making the game unplayable.

Informed Boris of the issue and hopefully he'll have a fix.


----------



## Farih

Somehow i just cant get the image quality some of you people seem to get









here goes nothing....


----------



## Mootsfox

Decided to finish the main quest tonight.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











[/spolier]


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I wish I could report the same performance gains. Unfortunately it's worse for me and I also get terrible flickering making the game unplayable.
> 
> Informed Boris of the issue and hopefully he'll have a fix.


How do i encorporate the new ENB type with, let's say, your ENB?
Thanks!

Can someone advise me on techicolor for a more "ENB coloured" look?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do i encorporate the new ENB type with, let's say, your ENB?


You juct copy over the bloom, effect, prepass, pallette, and ini files.

I have found that it doesn't offer the same results though. I tried throwing my settings over 1.05 and it looked very blurred out and the colours were off a bit. It would need reconfiguring. It may be because it simply isn't working properly for me so would have to see how others get on with it aswell.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## mardon

With the 33% off offer I decided to get Scyrim! Downloaded the official texture pack. Is there another all in one texture pack I should get or are there lots of others dotted about i.e. plants, armour etc? What do people recommend? I play at 1080p and have the 1GB version of the 560ti but the game will be run off a SSD.


----------



## b0ng0

I've been using Skyrim Enhanced Shaders 1.8 for ages now. I'm seeing a lot of people here are just using plain ENB - could someone explain the difference between SES and ENB, and is one better than the other?

Please excuse my nubbishness.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> With the 33% off offer I decided to get Scyrim! Downloaded the official texture pack. Is there another all in one texture pack I should get or are there lots of others dotted about i.e. plants, armour etc? What do people recommend? I play at 1080p and have the 1GB version of the 560ti but the game will be run off a SSD.


Skyrim hd for starters and there are a bunch more http://www.overclock.net/t/1210766/bored-with-skyrim/10

Those are a few shots of my nmm so you can see what mods I use. About 85% of em are graphic mods so get cracking!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> I've been using Skyrim Enhanced Shaders 1.8 for ages now. I'm seeing a lot of people here are just using plain ENB - could someone explain the difference between SES and ENB, and is one better than the other?
> Please excuse my nubbishness.


Which is better is subject to your preference.

The difference is simply the coding. Enhanced Shaders is based on ENB.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, I followed the S.T.E.P guide to tweak my Skyrim set up quite drastically (included a LOT of mods).
> Just yesterday, I started getting frequent CTDs and they seem to be happening when I try to equip an item, usually in "Apparel". For instance, I tried to wear an Amulet and it crashed to desktop. The other thing I noticed is that it also gave me a CTD when I used the Grindstone; I have the "retextured" grindstone mod but disabling that didn't help; it happened again.
> The CTDs are mainly when I'm going through the menu trying to wear new clothes and equipping items.
> Help!


I jsut did STEP yesterday and was getting CTD on the opening title screen. After hours of checking mods I determined it was the NPC optional files from WARS of Skyrim mod. Test it out if you have it.

@LifeShield Enhanced Shaders hit my performance harder then ENB. From the looks of your rig (similar to mine) you may want to stick to ENB.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Well i just uploaded my newest update on skyrim nexus, anyone who is interested try it out and leave a comment and hell ..... post some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some more shots
> 
> 
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5553


Loving it! My PC is down right now as I'm right in the middle of a rebuild. I can't wait to try this out though! Looks like everyone is really putting a lot of effort into ENB right now. It's a great time to be a PC gamer, unless of course your PC is in 100 pieces and you can't use it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> @LifeShield Enhanced Shaders hit my performance harder then ENB. From the looks of your rig (similar to mine) you may want to stick to ENB.


I never had any intention of switching.


----------



## phillyd

this thread is now on the Most Entertaining Threads of OCN list!
check it out and make suggestions!


----------



## tiger187126

it's like one of those fake arrow gags, except he won't be telling it, and it was also slightly above his knee:


----------



## AlvoAsh

Some old Fxaa shots and newer Enb ones. I was enjoying the dark night with my torch in the last shot but shortly after I was attacked by a gang of hungry wolves on the way to one of the bandit hideouts I ran, panicked and fell down a well dug hole with some spikes with my name on them.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I wish I could report the same performance gains. Unfortunately it's worse for me and I also get terrible flickering making the game unplayable.
> 
> Informed Boris of the issue and hopefully he'll have a fix.


Did you turn off Ambient Occlusion in your ENBSeries.ini? If you don't, there are no performance gains I noticed. For some reason, when I had it on the game had the same FPS as before and seemed that it was doing the AO calculations anyways but not applying them in the end. If you didn't turn it off, try that and see if it helps







If you've already tried that though, I'm sorry it's not working for you. Hopefully he'll have a fix soon.

Also, I just saw your post on the ENBForums, I get that same crash when exiting bug too.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Just stumbled across this little gem of a mod:
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655
> Improving many of the static meshes in Skyrim so they don't look like they're from 2001. Looks pretty sweet... hopefully he tends to it regularly, so it can make a sizeable difference in the game before too long.


Excellent find. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Did you turn off Ambient Occlusion in your ENBSeries.ini?


I don't use Ambient Occlusion in my config.

I had the same issue whether using vanilla 1.05 or my own config with it. I even tried rolling my driver back but to no avail.

It's only a beta so hopefully something he may get sorted out before full release.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't use Ambient Occlusion in my config.
> 
> I had the same issue whether using vanilla 1.05 or my own config with it. I even tried rolling my driver back but to no avail.
> 
> It's only a beta so hopefully something he may get sorted out before full release.


Everything he releases is a "beta".







Was there a .104 that I missed?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Was there a .104 that I missed?


Nope. Not sure why the jump...


----------



## Juggalo23451

not a pic but a video
high res pack installed


----------



## Slightly skewed

Guide to ENB series mods

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005

I know there is a thread on this, but some may find this a bit more convenient.


----------



## grishkathefool

Milamber's ENB, no FXAA.

Man you and Lifeshield both have some nice tweaks!

It's hard to choose between'em. teehee


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You juct copy over the bloom, effect, prepass, pallette, and ini files.
> 
> I have found that it doesn't offer the same results though. I tried throwing my settings over 1.05 and it looked very blurred out and the colours were off a bit. It would need reconfiguring. It may be because it simply isn't working properly for me so would have to see how others get on with it aswell.


Thank you. +rep!
I was wondering if you could give me a quick hand with FXAA please to find good settings?


----------



## grishkathefool

Bradley, here is Lifeshield's FXAA settings. From this post.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Bradley, here is Lifeshield's FXAA settings. From this post.


Thanks i will use this as a template! rep+


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Guide to ENB series mods
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005
> I know there is a thread on this, but some may find this a bit more convenient.


I removed all info from my thread on understanding ENB for skyrim.

After I had made that thread I put everything in a PDF (like the person from nexus is doing) and gave it to a few people.


----------



## BradleyW

deleted.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks i will use this as a template! rep+


I changed it a bit. I hybridized Milamber's and Lifeshield's ENB Profiles and was able to deselect Bloom from FXAA. I am still experimenting with it, though. I haven't tested it at night or indoors yet...

Here are my ENB settings:


Spoiler: millamerlifeshieldhybridENB



Quote:


> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_injfx.dll
> 
> [GLOBAL]
> AdditionalConfigFile=userconfig.ini
> UseEffect=true
> 
> [FIX]
> ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
> IgnoreThreadManagement=true
> IgnoreThreadPriority=true
> AntiBSOD=true
> 
> [MULTIHEAD]
> ForceVideoAdapterIndex=false
> VideoAdapterIndex=0
> 
> [LIMITER]
> WaitBusyRenderer=false
> EnableFPSLimit=false
> FPSLimit=30.0
> 
> [INPUT]
> //back
> KeyReadConfig=8
> 
> //shift
> KeyCombination=16
> 
> //f12
> KeyUseEffect=123
> 
> //home
> KeyFPSLimit=36
> 
> //num *
> KeyShowFPS=106
> 
> //insert: 45
> //print screen: 44
> KeyScreenshot=45
> 
> [ENGINE]
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=false
> MaxAnisotropy=16
> SkipShaderOptimization=false
> 
> [EFFECT]
> UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
> EnableAdaptation=true
> EnableAmbientOcclusion=true
> EnableDepthOfField=true
> EnableBloom=true
> 
> [BLOOM]
> Quality=1
> AmountDay=1.3
> AmountNight=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountDay=0
> BlueShiftAmountNight=1
> 
> [CAMERAFX]
> LenzReflectionIntensityDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityNight=1.0
> LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0
> 
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> SamplingQuality=2
> SamplingRange=0.5
> FadeFogRangeDay=7.0
> FadeFogRangeNight=7.0
> SizeScale=1.0
> SourceTexturesScale=0.4
> FilterQuality=2
> AOAmount=0.5
> ILAmount=0.5
> UseIndirectLighting=true
> 
> [NIGHTDAY]
> DetectorDefaultDay=false
> DetectorLevelDay=0.65
> DetectorLevelNight=0.25
> DetectorLevelCurve=1.0
> 
> [ADAPTATION]
> ForceMinMaxValues=false
> AdaptationSensitivity=0.2
> AdaptationTime=0.4
> AdaptationMin=0.1
> AdaptationMax=0.6
> 
> [ENVIRONMENT]
> DirectLightingIntensityDay=1.2
> DirectLightingIntensityNight=0.9
> DirectLightingCurveDay=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveNight=.75
> DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.3
> 
> SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5
> SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.0
> SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
> SpecularFromLightNight=0.0
> 
> AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.1
> AmbientLightingIntensityNight=0.7
> AmbientLightingCurveDay=0.2
> AmbientLightingCurveNight=1.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.3
> 
> PointLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> PointLightingIntensityNight=1.2
> PointLightingCurveDay=1.0
> PointLightingCurveNight=1.0
> PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> FogColorMultiplierDay=0.65
> FogColorMultiplierNight=0.8
> FogColorCurveDay=0.4
> FogColorCurveNight=1.0
> 
> ColorPowDay=1.0
> ColorPowNight=0.0
> 
> [SKY]
> Enable=true
> StarsIntensity=1.5
> StarsCurve=0.7
> AuroraBorealisIntensity=1.0
> AuroraBorealisCurve=1.0
> 
> CloudsIntensityDay=1.0
> CloudsIntensityNight=1.0
> 
> CloudsCurveDay=1.25
> CloudsCurveNight=1.25
> CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> GradientIntensity=1.7
> GradientDesaturation=0.6
> GradientTopIntensityNight=0.6
> GradientTopIntensityDay=1.0
> GradientTopCurveDay=0.8
> GradientTopCurveNight=1.0
> GradientMiddleIntensityDay=1.2
> GradientMiddleIntensityNight=0.7
> GradientMiddleCurveDay=1.4
> GradientMiddleCurveNight=1
> GradientHorizonIntensityDay=1.3
> GradientHorizonIntensityNight=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveDay=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.2
> 
> SunIntensity=2.3
> SunDesaturation=0.0
> SunCoronaIntensity=3.0
> SunCoronaCurve=1.2
> SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0
> 
> MoonIntensity=1.0
> MoonCurve=0.5
> MoonDesaturation=0.3
> 
> [OBJECT]
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.9
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.9
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.4
> 
> [LIGHTSPRITE]
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.0
> CurveDay=1.0
> CurveNight=1.0
> 
> [WINDOWLIGHT]
> Intensity=2.0
> Curve=0.7
> 
> [VOLUMETRICFOG]
> IntensityDay=1.2
> IntensityNight=0.8
> CurveDay=0
> CurveNight=1.0
> 
> [FIRE]
> IntensityDay=0.9
> IntensityNight=1.5
> CurveDay=1.5
> CurveNight=0.8
> 
> [COLORCORRECTION]
> UsePaletteTexture=true
> 
> [SHADOW]
> ShadowObjectsFix=true
> 
> [DEPTHOFFIELD]
> FadeTime=1






Also, I tweaked the ToneMap settings in FXAA a bit from what Lifeshield uses.

*Gamma = 6*
Exposure = 5
Saturation = 5
Bleach Bypass = 1
DeFog Power = 1

Here are two comparison shots:

*Hybrid + FXAA*


*Hybrid FXAA Off*


----------



## grishkathefool

*This guy was really rude when I tried to talk to him...*


----------



## Demented

Anyone have the latest FXAA Post Process Injector Installer from the nexus? Their site is down.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Anyone have the latest FXAA Post Process Injector Installer from the nexus? Their site is down.


 Post_Process_Injector_1_3_Installer-131.zip 462k .zip file


----------



## Maian

Looks like someone's in trouble...


I've done this quest line 4 times, and never noticed Festus out here until the last time...


This Draugr used to be an adventurer like the rest of us...




...like a ninja.


"And now, we call to order the first meeting of the Nightingales."


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Post_Process_Injector_1_3_Installer-131.zip 462k .zip file


Thanks, but I had wanted 2.1. I got it as soon as I saw Nexus come back up.









EDIT: Ironically, I wanted to uninstall it and reinstall it as well as the Enhanced Shaders (ENB) from Nexus. What's even more ironic is that ENB works on my laptop, but it bogs me down way too much. Going to do the same thing I did tonight on my laptop, when I get home today. Maybe Lifeshield's config will finally work!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Thanks, but I had wanted 2.1. I got it as soon as I saw Nexus come back up.


Meh, you said you wanted the latest! -.-

I have both installers, because that Nexus is always down. Haha.

At least you got what you need now anyway.

S.T.E.P 2.0 is up and a rather good overhaul that takes the high resolution pack into account. Worth uninstalling and reinstalling for I think.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Meh, you said you wanted the latest! -.-
> 
> I have both installers, because that Nexus is always down. Haha.
> 
> At least you got what you need now anyway.
> 
> S.T.E.P 2.0 is up and a rather good overhaul that takes the high resolution pack into account. Worth uninstalling and reinstalling for I think.


2.1 is the latest.







I have them both as well, but on my desktop and I didn't leave it running last night.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 2.1 is the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them both as well, but on my desktop and I didn't leave it running last night.


FXAA version HG 4 is the latest, with HDR, HQ sharpen and other features but it is crap! 2.1 is far better!


----------



## Lifeshield

Ugh, I uploaded the wrong one! Sorry. Long day of downloading a ton of crap.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Herbie211




----------



## Herbie211




----------



## Herbie211




----------



## Herbie211




----------



## Herbie211

Suggestions for further enb tweaking are welcome!

I've already got some changes in mind...mostly minor stuff with gradients, cloud and fog profiles, and desat and bloom, but 3rd party feedback is helpful.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*


I think your avatar should meet mine.

Nice pics!


----------



## Demented

Hey Herbie, just edit one post rather than quad post.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hey Herbie, just edit one post rather than quad post.


Actually, the way he is doing it is the best way. Why? Because yahoo's like to quote giant pic posts. This way, it get's broken up.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Actually, the way he is doing it is the best way. Why? Because yahoo's like to quote giant pic posts. This way, it get's broken up.


No it's not. We are not supposed to double, triple and quad post.


----------



## grishkathefool

herbie, what are you doing to get colors like that on your dragons, bro. That is beautiful!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> herbie, what are you doing to get colors like that on your dragons, bro. That is beautiful!


Colourful dragons mod plus lots of saturation.









I personally dislike Opethfeldts config outside of screenshots because while colourful it's very bright! To the point where everything's so washed over with white it makes the game look faded. Alot of the colour just looks out of place to me aswell when playing. I find alot of people just make configs to look good for screenshots more than for actual full time playing.

I'm interested in seeing what Herbie's done with it though. It looks different.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Colourful dragons mod plus lots of saturation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally dislike Opethfeldts config outside of screenshots because while colourful it's very bright! To the point where everything's so washed over with white it makes the game look faded. Alot of the colour just looks out of place to me aswell when playing. I find alot of people just make configs to look good for screenshots more than for actual full time playing.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what Herbie's done with it though. It looks different.


i've used a lot of configs, but for some reason opethfeldt's config keeps on drawing me back. i get floored everytime i put it back on, even though i pretty much agree with everything you just said about it lol.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Suggestions for further enb tweaking are welcome!
> I've already got some changes in mind...mostly minor stuff with gradients, cloud and fog profiles, and desat and bloom, but 3rd party feedback is helpful.


Your stuff looks amazing.

I love the other two main ones in here but they seem a bit too dark for my liking.

love yours, would like to see more of the outside shots to verify the brightness...


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Colourful dragons mod plus lots of saturation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally dislike Opethfeldts config outside of screenshots because while colourful it's very bright! To the point where everything's so washed over with white it makes the game look faded. Alot of the colour just looks out of place to me aswell when playing. I find alot of people just make configs to look good for screenshots more than for actual full time playing.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what Herbie's done with it though. It looks different.


Thanks dude. I dont have a colorful dragons mod btw, that's ALL ENB. One (or all?) of the ancient dragons are just colored that way. Before I started experimenting with saturation, contrast, bloom, color pow, etc, I was sure Gionight's screens were chopped...now I'm not sure anymore, lol.

The only (significant) mods I have are Skyrim HD LITE, Serious HD Retexture Landscape, Lush Grass, and Realistic Water. There's some nude and glamour mods, enhanced blood and killable children, but that's not really relevant, lol.

I completely agree on the point that Opeth's base configuration is way too bright. That is a common style which causes clear sky day shots to look bleached out. I personally dislike that...a lot.

What I do, in a nutshell, is JACK THE SATURATION UP TO 11!. Lol. Saturation is 1.75 and day contrast is 1.3, versus 1.5 and 1.0 respectively in Opeth's base config. Also, I only use bloom at night, so the days look crisp. I'll be posting my config on nexus today or tomorrow...will mention it here when I do.

Oh and sorry to the poster complaining about my multiple posts...I was trying to be considerate not putting all the screens in one post!


----------



## Herbie211

You should see what happens when you run saturation up to 3.5 (bumping brightness and contrast of course).

LOL.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Thanks dude. I dont have a colorful dragons mod btw, that's ALL ENB. One (or all?) of the ancient dragons are just colored that way. Before I started experimenting with saturation, contrast, bloom, color pow, etc, I was sure Gionight's screens were chopped...now I'm not sure anymore, lol.
> The only (significant) mods I have are Skyrim HD LITE, Serious HD Retexture Landscape, Lush Grass, and Realistic Water. There's some nude and glamour mods, enhanced blood and killable children, but that's not really relevant, lol.
> I completely agree on the point that Opeth's base configuration is way too bright. That is a common style which causes clear sky day shots to look bleached out. I personally dislike that...a lot.
> What I do, in a nutshell, is JACK THE SATURATION UP TO 11!. Lol. Saturation is 1.75 and day contrast is 1.3, versus 1.5 and 1.0 respectively in Opeth's base config. Also, I only use bloom at night, so the days look crisp. I'll be posting my config on nexus today or tomorrow...will mention it here when I do.


Ah Ancient Dragon, I see.

There's a colourful Dragons mod to make them all nice and colourful. The Frost Dragon texture I like in particular (think I have a screenshot of it on my site).

And when you post it up let us know for definite. I'll definitely give it a try.

Might look into bumping up saturation a touch myself aswell. Mines on 3 at the moment.


----------



## Lifeshield

Some screenshots of v1.3 in it's current state...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> What I do, in a nutshell, is JACK THE SATURATION UP TO 11!. Lol. *Saturation is 1.75 and day contrast is 1.3*, versus 1.5 and 1.0 respectively in Opeth's base config. Also, I only use bloom at night, so the days look crisp. I'll be posting my config on nexus today or tomorrow...will mention it here when I do.


How about if you post your enbseries.ini here? Use the Spoiler Tag, so as not to eat up a whole browser.

I am wondering which Saturation and day contrast settings you are talking about, in the ini?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> How about if you post your enbseries.ini here? Use the Spoiler Tag, so as not to eat up a whole browser.
> I am wondering which Saturation and day contrast settings you are talking about, in the ini?


It's not always just the ini that we configure so that may not be possible. Sometimes we configure the other files too (like Prepass and Effect). Example, I have custom code (not written by me, just reconfigured) in Prepass for Depth of Field and Effect for Day/Night seperation. I also use Realistic Lighting to try and differentiate lighting in dungeons and interiors.

Would be better putting it all in a zip and uploading it, depending on what he's done. I remember Opethfeldt's configuration has custom Effect code in it for Day/Night seperation so wouldn't be surprised if Herbie had been messing about with that.


----------



## grishkathefool

Ah.... I see, thank you.

Some shots from last night.



JaySus Sword Pack has some nice looking weapons. I particularly like these. 70 damage and they look awesome taboot.


----------



## Farih

Is it possible to once you installed first ENB settings to keep overwriting it with other people's ENB settings ?
I see some have more files then others...

best to delete the file's first before using another one huh ?


----------



## Lifeshield

You can overwrite but I think it's always cleaner to delete and replace personally.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## evensen007

For anyone having brightness issues with Opeth's Enb, make sure you download the original version from about 1-1.5 months ago. His new ones have a brightness bug. And trust me, it doesn't just look good in screens, it plays wonderfully.

This one:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/download.php?id=17088

=


----------



## Farih

Still not really how i would like it








But getting there slowly...


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

nothing special


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Foxrun

Eco friendly, going green in style!

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8978


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Lifeshield

This one is from v1.3 using a modified Realistic Lighting.











I swear, trying to balance lighting across this game is a nightmare. Dungeons and Interiors are controlled by night values, Some interiors are classed as dungeons, some dungeons are classed as interiors. Some areas have their own values entirely.









One thing I did manage to do was get rid of the black grass at night from v1.2. Managed to get a really nice glow of aurora's aswell that lights up the night. So far I've balanced night, days, and most interiors I've tested. Dungeon point lighting is being a pain in the ass though.

Once I'm done with general balancing I'm going to release it for some public testing if any of you guys want to help me find some problem areas to fix up.

I've since reinstalled Skyrim and installed S.T.E.P 2.0 over the high resolution texture pack and performance seems to be better aswell.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I swear, trying to balance lighting across this game is a nightmare. Dungeons and Interiors are controlled by night values, Some interiors are classed as dungeons, some dungeons are classed as interiors. Some areas have their own values entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I did manage to do was get rid of the black grass at night from v1.2. Managed to get a really nice glow of aurora's aswell that lights up the night. So far I've balanced night, days, and most interiors I've tested. Dungeon point lighting is being a pain in the ass though.
> 
> Once I'm done with general balancing I'm going to release it for some public testing if any of you guys want to help me find some problem areas to fix up.
> 
> I've since reinstalled Skyrim and installed S.T.E.P 2.0 over the high resolution texture pack and performance seems to be better aswell.


Yah, I've spent the last few hours working on a fast mode config as the prior screens were via ssao slow mode (enb 102).

Agree on lighting issues...and I havent even begun to address the weird dungeon / interior situations.

Just STARTING to feel I like I have a grasp on the relationship between fog, cloud and light intensities, and still struggling with finding the right gradients.

I'm restricting my efforts to pure enb for the time being, until I get a better grip. If I had to sort through fxaa, smaa, hd6, realistic lighting, sharpening, blurring, blah, blah, blah my head would explode.

Toology has posted some awesome screens and I've grabbed his config, but too busy tweaking mine to take a look at it. Same goes for your and milamber's configs.

I didnt even bother with the DLC HD pack, based on web comparisons of it versus HD LITE.


----------



## Lifeshield

> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Yah, I've spent the last few hours working on a fast mode config as the prior screens were via ssao slow mode (enb 102).
> Agree on lighting issues...and I havent even begun to address the weird dungeon / interior situations.
> Just STARTING to feel I like I have a grasp on the relationship between fog, cloud and light intensities, and still struggling with finding the right gradients.
> I'm restricting my efforts to pure enb for the time being, until I get a better grip. If I had to sort through fxaa, smaa, hd6, realistic lighting, sharpening, blurring, blah, blah, blah my head would explode.
> Toology has posted some awesome screens and I've grabbed his config, but too busy tweaking mine to take a look at it. Same goes for your and milamber's configs.
> I didnt even bother with the DLC HD pack, based on web comparisons of it versus HD LITE.


HD6's Shader config is worth using. I think it has alot of good options for balancing.

FXAA I just use for sharpening and AA, that and SMAA are really just for aftertouches to the config.

Realistic Lighting is something I've been working with since I started my ENB profile. It's been based on it since day one so the new customisation options are a welcome change. I basically had the profile tweaked to suit the original mod, then now have the new one that I can customise around it.

You should grab the Depth of Field Prepass File from my config when you get a chance. I modified it from Matso's version so that it doesn't blur badly when you zoom in third person view when playing. Just pop it in over yours once your done.

If you struggle with gradients, say for example your dusk is too orange or pink, you can use bloom to lighten them up a little. I found the gradients just looked plain weird without some bloom. I've since just gone full out with it. Lol.

Here's how my nights with Aurora's are looking at the moment. As you can see I've really managed to get them to brighten up the place, as an Aurora should do (at least how I visualise it anyway, never actually seen one in real life).


----------



## evensen007

Skewed, What config are you using for those shots?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Skewed, What config are you using for those shots?


My own. I started out with Milamembers, then made a large number of changes. it's enb v0.105 + FXAA + dynamic shadows mod + a million texture mods. Like just about everyone here, it's still a WIP and I'm not completely happy with it. Changing one lighting setting in one area changes the look in another area, so there isn't enough control. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just a few more for now.


----------



## DoubleR88

@skewed: what kind of armor/mod is that?


----------



## Maian

Nevermind.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> @skewed: what kind of armor/mod is that?


Armour Of The Elven Guardian

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6937


----------



## DoubleR88

thank you


----------



## BradleyW

Looking great SS.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: Warning: Possibly too graphic?








Dragon slaying in my night robes.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> 
> Eco friendly, going green in style!
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8978


Nice







How many miles per gallon do you get on that?


----------



## grishkathefool

PR-Imagery - I love that first image. I Saved it and am using it as a Background. Great shot! It looks like something from a graphic novel.


----------



## Lifeshield

This game honestly has moments where it just looks outright amazing!

These are definitely worth viewing at full size to catch their full beauty, in my opinion.







And one of me about to use Candlelight in daytime for ultimate Guard trolling.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Finally at a point where i get to have some ok gear with my skills on the new character












The new character -


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## grishkathefool

GORGEOUS images, Lifeshield!


----------



## BradleyW

What is your average fps with your GPU and ENB?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> PR-Imagery - I love that first image. I Saved it and am using it as a Background. Great shot! It looks like something from a graphic novel.


Awesome stuff.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Dark Brotherhood quests give some great chances for some awesome kill shots.









Game tends to have its weird moments


----------



## BradleyW

I think flora need reinstalling lol!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is your average fps with your GPU and ENB?


Not sure as I haven't actually tested FPS, but it feels higher and smoother than before as I've now ditched Realistic Lighting. I've also tweaked the ENB settings a little for better performance.

v1.3 will look and feel alot different to v1.2 that's for definite.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> GORGEOUS images, Lifeshield!


Thanks.

Anyway guys, need some feedback, do you think my configuration looks better with or without FXAA? The below screenshots show my character looking toward the sun. You'll need to view these full size to notice differences. Best to view them both in Paint and flick between each picture for a quick side by side comparison (as this site doesn;t highlight the changes aswell with the way it does image transition)

Mainly you're looking for balance of sharpness detail, shadow depth, and overall brightness of the scene.

*ENB*



*ENB+FXAA*



I'm finding the FXAA helps to bring out shadows at night and create more depth but it seems to take a little away from the daytime photorealism aspect that I'm leaning toward, though it does help make the brightness not quite so in your face. The differences are minimal but they are there and I feel make a difference.

What's your views?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *ENB*
> 
> 
> *ENB+FXAA*


They look the same


----------



## phaistos

my vision of skyrim


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> They look the same


Not quite, you need to look at the finer detail, like the butt.







Best places to look are like the strings on the arm, flowers in the foreground, the texture on the back, and rear, shadow is a little deeper aswell, which brings the clouds down a shade.

Maybe this forum doesn't show it as well as it does blown up in Paint to full size.

Try saving both and then opening them both up in Paint and flick from one to another and you'll see the difference alot more clearly.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I know.. to much blue ;x

This dragon suprised me and gave me tons of trouble, I had no arrows D;







Lured him to a giant camp


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I know.. to much blue ;x


Pretty sure it was you I got them off before but I'll ask again.

What's your fire settings at?

And yes, too much blue! Lol! Nice shots though.


----------



## majin662

Some random shots of me fiddling with different ENB's. Very bottom is life's 1.2 (very pleased by the way.) The top 2 which for my personal preference nail daytime perfectly are a mixture of life's, confidents, and something else. Don't remember now cause I screwed it up and when I put the pieces back together it didn't look like the screenies


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah it was me









I think they've changed a little since, do any other settings affect fire too?

[FIRE]
IntensityDay=3.5
IntensityNight=2.5
CurveDay=1.5
CurveNight=2.0

As for the blue, it's not so bad without the FXAA tool or even with normal saturation but I keep going back to higher saturation because I like how it looks during the day D; I just need to figure out a way to counter it during the night, I'll probably just end up lowering the saturation since that's easier though ;x


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Some random shots of me fiddling with different ENB's. Very bottom is life's 1.2 (very pleased by the way.) The top 2 which for my personal preference nail daytime perfectly are a mixture of life's, confidents, and something else. Don't remember now cause I screwed it up and when I put the pieces back together it didn't look like the screenies


I really like the look of those shots actually.

And v1.3 should catch that look from v1.2 without using Realistic Lighting.









I'll post some more screenshots of it later after I've modified the fire and lighting settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Yeah it was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they've changed a little since, do any other settings affect fire too?
> [FIRE]
> IntensityDay=3.5
> IntensityNight=2.5
> CurveDay=1.5
> CurveNight=2.0
> As for the blue, it's not so bad without the FXAA tool or even with normal saturation but I keep going back to higher saturation because I like how it looks during the day D; I just need to figure out a way to counter it during the night, I'll probably just end up lowering the saturation since that's easier though ;x


De-blueify setting working?

And thanks for that.









Some other settings can vary fire, like point lighting, contrast, saturation, etc. Mostly controlled by fire though and easily counterbalanced there.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> De-blueify setting working?


Haven't touched it tbh since my last config, I guess I'll give it a try now, it makes other objects more colourful right? Then I end up changing another 5 settings to compensate, then another 5 to compensate for the 5 I just changed! I don't know how you guys have the patience for all this ENB tweaking


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Haven't touched it tbh since my last config, I guess I'll give it a try now, it makes other objects more colourful right?


No it's supposed to remove blue tints. Not sure if it will change anything or not but worth looking at. It's easily reverted.

Failing that just lower the amount of blue in RGB or counterbalance it with a sepia or something. It looks alot like Opethfeldts config and I am unsure what exactly he did with his as I didn't spend a great deal of time with it as it just wasn't for me.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I really like the look of those shots actually.
> 
> And v1.3 should catch that look from v1.2 without using Realistic Lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more screenshots of it later after I've modified the fire and lighting settings.


I look forward to your 1.3 when it's ready. I'd be posting more shots but I've actually been playing instead of tweaking. Ended deleting all saves and starting over. Will post some screenies of my new sexy mama later.


----------



## Farih

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmmm, i killed Alduin last night at lvl 16.... Is that it ?
Not even a nice ending scene or so..

Kind of disappointed


----------



## mardon

^^Didn't really really look at the photo's but i'm thinking a spoiler warning would have been nice. I dont want to know anything about the end of the game.


----------



## fashric

Nice one Farih......spoiler tags are here for a reason.


----------



## LucasJose

My dragon battle!
The little one on screens is a conjured dragon, Midas Magic Mod
Sorry for english!


----------



## orphennoc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yes is really sad about the main sotry of Skyrim because is the most weak from all series of elder scrolls, in other side, on lvl 16 seeing your items i think you used alot of commands and tgm











and Lucas very nice ss you have there

i started my game, and this time im using for exception character textures, all are vanilla, with enb


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yes is really sad about the main sotry of Skyrim because is the most weak from all series of elder scrolls, in other side, on lvl 16 seeing your items i think you used alot of commands and tgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Lucas very nice ss you have there
> i started my game, and this time im using for exception character textures, all are vanilla, with enb


What face texture mod is that?


----------



## orphennoc

is a face mod im working using http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7127 RANs type-D Headmes like base


----------



## fashric

A few pics using Realistic lighting v3 with a custom ini and iCCC


----------



## Demented

Jorrvaskr. (You know you've been playing too long when you can correctly spell that from memory...







)


I so wanted to do it...


No time for love, Dr. Bones...


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Jorrvaskr. (You know you've been playing too long when you can correctly spell that from memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> *LOL. I still cannot spell it right.*
> 
> I so wanted to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> *Why not do it then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time for love, Dr. Bones...
> 
> 
> *No Shout to push him in the right direction?*


Lovely pictures!


----------



## BradleyW

Just wanted to post some pics


----------



## croy

finally a new helmet and armor lol


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Is this the new one you're working on?

I kinda reduced my blueness btw, ended up going with sepia, just white on minimum power, fixed my dull snow too without really effecting any other colours to much


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Is this the new one you're working on?


Yes. 

Quote:


> I kinda reduced my blueness btw, ended up going with sepia, just white on minimum power, fixed my dull snow too without really effecting any other colours to much


Nice one, can't wait to see how you got on with it.


----------



## grishkathefool

PR- I had similar texture problems when I used the mod that gave Soldiers individualized apparel. Although it only effected their apparel. I also had similar lavender coloring related to the HD Pack and Wood. That was resolved by un-checking the boxes for HiResTExturePack01.esp and HighResTexturePack02.esp on the Skyrim Data Files Box. iirc


----------



## majin662

well, after having a great morning, I came home to figure out what enb settings I messed up and ended up having to restart the whole game again. Thankfully I was only at riverwood when the JangoPet mod corrupted my entire save to the point of unplayable. Word of caution if you were even thinking of using that mod in its current state, DONT. If you try to get rid of it, there is a high likelyhood that your save is going with it.

Well, ranting aside, restarted again, made me a HOTTIE!!! and figured out it wasn't confidents ENB at all, it was HD6. (SSAO in drivers and enb, 8xQ AAQ, 8xSparsegridTSAA)



















http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1829969/width/600/height/338







[/URL]


----------



## sterik01

Had a knife fight the other day.


guess who won










His little dagger inflicted almost no damage. I ended up blocking most of his hits and level up "Blocking" a couple times.


----------



## BradleyW

Majin, what sun mod is that?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, i killed Alduin last night at lvl 16.... Is that it ?
> Not even a nice ending scene or so..
> Kind of disappointed


is killing alduin the end of the game/main story line?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

sorta. But there are other "main" missions as well like the war between the Imperials and the Companions.

But for the Dovahkiin Prophecy quest, that is the end.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> sorta. But there are other "main" missions as well like the war between the Imperials and the Companions.
> But for the Dovahkiin Prophecy quest, that is the end.


well im sad. Ive worked on lots of the other quest and well im about the be done with alduin


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Here's some pics of a config I just finished for a friends daughter.. Not my style but she loves it









Just ENB and SMAA

It took a whopping 20 minutes to finish lol


----------



## majin662

Bradley. Think its the one that came with hd6 enb.


----------



## Herbie211

Wow...I just looked at Opethfeldt's latest screens on enbdev (p 112? in the TES Skyrim thread) and he's done some amazing things with near photo realism.

But his config is still way too bright, lol









*As promised, if not late, are my (slow mode) config files for use with his enb setup (file Opethfeldt_ENB_v3_1_5453.rar on nexus or enbdev)....*

My variation has higher saturation, night bloom only, and is generally speaking darker than opeth's foundational effort.

Thank you to Opethfeldt, especially for the day/night params stuff, and...

Hail Sithis!

and by Sithis I mean Boris, obviously.

*Here are some comparison shots....*

Opeth's sunny morning in Falkreath...



My sunny morning in Falkreath...



Opeth's Labarynthia...



My Labarynthia...



The biggest drawbacks to my config files as they exist right now are (a) I dont address the ambient occlusion clear water issue at all, and (b) there are some ridiculously bright caves / interiors associated with how I've configured point light sources. You'll probably need a torch if you wander off the road at night during a rainstorm, or in a small subset of caves.

Also, if you are not a fan of saturation, you are not going to like these configs, lol.

Herbie211_enbconfig_slowmode.zip 6k .zip file


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Some pics from my config.. Haven't changed a thing since I finished it lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Bradley. Think its the one that came with hd6 enb.


ahh ok thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Wow...I just looked at Opethfeldt's latest screens on enbdev (p 112? in the TES Skyrim thread) and he's done some amazing things with near photo realism.
> But his config is still way too bright, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As promised, if not late, are my (slow mode) config files for use with his enb setup (file Opethfeldt_ENB_v3_1_5453.rar on nexus or enbdev)....*
> My variation has higher saturation, night bloom only, and is generally speaking darker than opeth's foundational effort.
> Thank you to Opethfeldt, especially for the day/night params stuff, and...
> 
> Herbie211_enbconfig_slowmode.zip 6k .zip file


Do you have a link to his original files? I couldn't find them in the enbdev thread. The extra brightness would be good for 3D Vision since it makes everything darker.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Do you have a link to his original files? I couldn't find them in the enbdev thread. The extra brightness would be good for 3D Vision since it makes everything darker.


 You were looking in the wrong place for them.

*Link*


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

is there a stick or tutorial on OCN for tweaking skyrim to look like these awesome pictures?

I've been tweaking my game for the last week and it looks only half as good. also I can't get the shadows to look as sharp and the sun glare I have is almost minimal.









Can some of the masters teach me what to do?


----------



## ZzzZombi

I think the title of this post should be changed to "Your best Skyrim ENB configs".


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZzzZombi*
> 
> I think the title of this post should be changed to "Your best Skyrim ENB configs".


I think you think too much.









In all fairness people see nice pics and want to know how to get their game looking as good. Can't fault them. Sharing tips and tricks is all part of what the Elder Scrolls community is all about.

Welcome to OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> is there a stick or tutorial on OCN for tweaking skyrim to look like these awesome pictures?


There was but the author decided to delete it. Don't know why, it seems like a massive waste of time to go all out and write up a guide for a community and then delete it a few days later.

I'm no expert but I've delved quite deep into modifying Skyrim so if you want any help with anything in particular feel free to ask.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Wow...I just looked at Opethfeldt's latest screens on enbdev (p 112? in the TES Skyrim thread) and he's done some amazing things with near photo realism.
> But his config is still way too bright, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As promised, if not late, are my (slow mode) config files for use with his enb setup (file Opethfeldt_ENB_v3_1_5453.rar on nexus or enbdev)....*
> My variation has higher saturation, night bloom only, and is generally speaking darker than opeth's foundational effort.
> Thank you to Opethfeldt, especially for the day/night params stuff, and...
> Hail Sithis!
> and by Sithis I mean Boris, obviously.
> *Here are some comparison shots....*
> 
> My sunny morning in Falkreath...
> 
> 
> The biggest drawbacks to my config files as they exist right now are (a) I dont address the ambient occlusion clear water issue at all, and (b) there are some ridiculously bright caves / interiors associated with how I've configured point light sources. You'll probably need a torch if you wander off the road at night during a rainstorm, or in a small subset of caves.
> Also, if you are not a fan of saturation, you are not going to like these configs, lol.
> 
> Herbie211_enbconfig_slowmode.zip 6k .zip file


Herbie,

LOVING what you did! Can you tell me how to split the difference between Opeth's brightness and yours? I would like it somewhere in the middle. Is it directlightingintensityday=?

Also, for some reason your slowSSAO setup gives me the same frame-rate as Opeth's ssao fast mode, which is nice!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Wow...I just looked at Opethfeldt's latest screens on enbdev (p 112? in the TES Skyrim thread) and he's done some amazing things with near photo realism.
> But his config is still way too bright, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As promised, if not late, are my (slow mode) config files for use with his enb setup (file Opethfeldt_ENB_v3_1_5453.rar on nexus or enbdev)....*
> My variation has higher saturation, night bloom only, and is generally speaking darker than opeth's foundational effort.
> Thank you to Opethfeldt, especially for the day/night params stuff, and...
> Hail Sithis!
> and by Sithis I mean Boris, obviously.
> *Here are some comparison shots....*
> 
> My sunny morning in Falkreath...
> 
> 
> The biggest drawbacks to my config files as they exist right now are (a) I dont address the ambient occlusion clear water issue at all, and (b) there are some ridiculously bright caves / interiors associated with how I've configured point light sources. You'll probably need a torch if you wander off the road at night during a rainstorm, or in a small subset of caves.
> Also, if you are not a fan of saturation, you are not going to like these configs, lol.
> 
> Herbie211_enbconfig_slowmode.zip 6k .zip file


Herbie,

LOVING what you did! Can you tell me how to split the difference between Opeth's brightness and yours? I would like it somewhere in the middle. Is it directlightingintensityday=?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZzzZombi*
> 
> I think the title of this post should be changed to "Your best Skyrim ENB configs".


I know that feel bro.









Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Herbie,
> LOVING what you did! Can you tell me how to split the difference between Opeth's brightness and yours? I would like it somewhere in the middle. Is it directlightingintensityday=?


It would seem more likely day brightness was changed in the effects file than using directlightingintensityday (though I wouldn't rule out the possibility). I find that's generally the best start toward modifying a profile (if it has day and night seperation in the effects file, like in Opethfeldts and HD6's), that way you aren't modifying anything else which has already been balanced out by the author.


----------



## BradleyW

My latest Images. No ENB has been used.


----------



## grishkathefool

Nice shots Bradley!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Nice shots Bradley!


Thank you very much. I've worked long and hard to achieve this level of graphics


----------



## sterik01

What mods?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> What mods?


FXAA (2.1)
Skyrim HD Lite
Serious Landscape Retexture Lite
Better rocks and mountains Lite
Sun glare mod
And a bunch of other mods such as better gold, better water and so on.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> There was but the author decided to delete it. Don't know why, it seems like a massive waste of time to go all out and write up a guide for a community and then delete it a few days later.


You see things from one point of view.

Was it a waste of time for Me to put that guide together to originally give to the OCN Community and whomever else on the net that saw it? It's never a waste to do something.

Did it take Alot of time? You bet.

It took Alot of time to do the first variation without the pics included.. It took Even longer to do the 2nd variation with Pics.

The very Few whom realized how much work and time it took I appreciate the thankyou's from each and everyone of You (All 10 of You). To everyone else whom used My guide without even saying thankyou or good job... umm yeah...

I was the first to make a guide describing what just about every setting in ENB for skyrim is and does w/Pictures and put it out there for everyone to see...

Boris didn't (I don't blame him as making ENB takes enough time as it is lol)...

NONE of the Modders or Anyone else.

Only Just recently did someone do what I did.. And they are still working on it









The day I took it down I packaged it up neatly in a PDF (which the person on nexus is doing) and gave it to friends and a few other people.

So in Short...

No It was not a waste of time.. Nor was it a waste of effort.

Good Pics EVERYONE keep it up









It's extremely easy to make Your Own vision of how You see Skyrim once You have a firm understanding of what everything does.. Just keep at it and You will create Your vision







It's even easier when You understand everything else such as whats in your enbeffect.fx or enbeffectprepass for example... Don't be afraid to make mistakes.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> You see things from one point of view.
> Was it a waste of time for Me to put that guide together to originally give to the OCN Community and whomever else on the net that saw it? It's never a waste to do something.
> Did it take Alot of time? You bet.
> It took Alot of time to do the first variation without the pics included.. It took Even longer to do the 2nd variation with Pics.
> The very Few whom realized how much work and time it took I appreciate the thankyou's from each and everyone of You (All 10 of You). To everyone else whom used My guide without even saying thankyou or good job... umm yeah...
> I was the first to make a guide describing what just about every setting in ENB for skyrim is and does w/Pictures and put it out there for everyone to see...
> Boris didn't (I don't blame him as making ENB takes enough time as it is lol)...
> NONE of the Modders or Anyone else.
> Only Just recently did someone do what I did.. And they are still working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day I took it down I packaged it up neatly in a PDF (which the person on nexus is doing) and gave it to friends and a few other people.
> So in Short...
> No It was not a waste of time.. Nor was it a waste of effort.
> Good Pics EVERYONE keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely easy to make Your Own vision of how You see Skyrim once You have a firm understanding of what everything does.. Just keep at it and You will create Your vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even easier when You understand everything else such as whats in your enbeffect.fx or enbeffectprepass for example... Don't be afraid to make mistakes.


even though I never saw your thread, I still appreciate what you tried to do. I'm just going to keep on trucking.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> You see things from one point of view.


Of course I do. My point of view. How else would I see it? Do I look like I can read minds over the internet?


----------



## BradleyW

lol, If i am going stealth, i tell lydia, my horse and my dog to stay put!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Of course I do. My point of view. How else would I see it? Do I look like I can read minds over the internet?


Instead of seeing it... Don't You think it would make more sense to ask first?
















In Any case Enough about this.. /END

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> lol, If i am going stealth, i tell lydia, my horse and my dog to stay put!


They Do have a way of ruining a Stealth mission don't they LOL


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> lol, If i am going stealth, i tell lydia, my horse and my dog to stay put!


When doing a stealth playthrough the firist thing to did is FUS RO DAH Lydia off a mountain side, then proceed to go on your epic journey.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Instead of seeing it... Don't You think it would make more sense to ask first?


I'm not in the habit of chasing up forum members over reasonings for their actions. I'm sure that if you wanted to share your reasons you would have already done so.

I simply answered someones elses question and gave my opinion on the subject. That is all.









And now to get back on track...

My character has become a drug addict. You can see her here chasing the Dragon.



Still chasing, a look of determination upon her face...



Guess who won...



I'll take the one on the right...



The Olympics makes it's way to Skyrim.



Messing around with some blur effects.



And some more... (I've since gotten rid of this completely)



Riverwood...


----------



## majin662

South Park referrence?? (niiiice)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Instead of seeing it... Don't You think it would make more sense to ask first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Any case Enough about this.. /END
> They Do have a way of ruining a Stealth mission don't they LOL


They do! Every time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> When doing a stealth playthrough the firist thing to did is FUS RO DAH Lydia off a mountain side, then proceed to go on your epic journey.


I only fus lydia when she is fighting a boss that i want to kill.









Edit: Latest look for my girl lol.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Top image looks decent! What location is that Lifeshield?


----------



## Lifeshield

It's about a minutes walk southeast of Dead Man's Respite.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's about a minutes walk southeast of Dead Man's Respite.


Where abouts is Dead Man's Respite?
Are you using a grass mod or did you change the grass LOD? If so, to what value?


----------



## evensen007

Looks like the lush grass mod.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Looks like the lush grass mod.


Whatever it is it looks good!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Where abouts is Dead Man's Respite?


South West of Morthal (more West than South).

Quote:


> Are you using a grass mod or did you change the grass LOD? If so, to what value?


I'm using a mod that adds more grass. It doesn't change the detail or anything, that's just the ENB & FXAA at work. I'm not using Lush Grass or Lush Trees.


----------



## BradleyW

thanks bud.


----------



## croy




----------



## majin662

I've been enjoying that more grass mod as well. I really like what he was able to do with it for no performance loss. Hopefully he tackled trees next ala lush trees but without the severe performance impact.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> lol, If i am going stealth, i tell lydia, my horse and my dog to stay put!


I don't think it's possible to go stealthy in that outfit, Bradley!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I don't think it's possible to go stealthy in that outfit, Bradley!


You should see the night wear mate!


----------



## modinn

This picture sums up the last month of my Skyrim playing.... except the green is a good bit smaller for me.... I'm gonna stop modding for a while I think











Source


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> This picture sums up the last month of my Skyrim playing.... except the green is a good bit smaller for me.... I'm gonna stop modding for a while I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


haha to true!!

I have quite a few nice screens that i've taken in skyrim but here's just a handful of them...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> This picture sums up the last month of my Skyrim playing.... except the green is a good bit smaller for me.... I'm gonna stop modding for a while I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I have stopped adding any new mods. I do still keep the ones I have updated, but I'm happy with what I have, and my FXAA settings. ENB doesn't seem to want to cooperate, and I'm not inclined to delve into why. I figure I bought the game to enjoy, and while I do enjoy getting a look I'm happy with, i think I'm good for now, and can enjoy the parts of the game I really like. My biggest issue now is evenly playing amongst many different characters.


----------



## pauly94

/600/height/338338

some more:


----------



## ET900

@pauly94

Wow those are some nice screens!! I took all mine with vanilla skyrim but now im giving some graphical mods a go and im interested to know what mods you used to enhance the image?


----------



## pauly94

I use: ENB and FXAA, Skyrim hd textures, weapon retexture project, skyrim flora overhaul, enhanced distant terrain, more grass, enhanced blood textures, AOF believable hair and high resolution armour

aaand: water texture mod


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> I use: ENB and FXAA, Skyrim hd textures, weapon retexture project, skyrim flora overhaul, enhanced distant terrain, more grass, enhanced blood textures, AOF believable hair and high resolution armour


thanks man im gonna look into all them


----------



## orphennoc

few ss i take using the Opethfield enb V. 4 with Realisth lighting, i need say i really love this enb and the life colors he brings to world.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5453


----------



## AlvoAsh




----------



## Lifeshield

Put my newest configuration up on the Nexus. Anyone interested in checking it out the link's in my sig. If you like it please leave an endorsement.









Make sure to read the main page for information on editing the configuration if you don't like the sunglare or film grain effects. If you have any feedback please leave it in a constructive manner in the comments section.

Thanks, and enjoy.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Nexus down? D;

obligatory screenshot ;x


----------



## Lifeshield

The Nexus is down more times lately than a prostitute on crack.

It's been having a few issues the past couple of days I noticed. Funny how it started when I donated to them. Eek! :/


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Put my newest configuration up on the Nexus. Anyone interested in checking it out the link's in my sig. If you like it please leave an endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to read the main page for information on editing the configuration if you don't like the sunglare or film grain effects. If you have any feedback please leave it in a constructive manner in the comments section.
> 
> Thanks, and enjoy.


Downloaded this earlier and I have been trying it out for a few hours now and wow it is awesome! I may have to tone down the sunglare a little because I got blinded zoning into whiterun sunny midday. Apart from that it looks excellent especially with EDWS, More Rain and More Snow. Endorsed.

Heres a ss from when I zoned into Whiterun 12.13pm.



But overall this is definitely the best config I have seen so far. Great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lifeshield

It's worth noting that it was balanced more for third person play than first person play (I play mainly in third person myself). If the sunglare is too much for you when playing in first person then just remove the sunglare texture from your directory (instructions on how to do this are on the files description page).

This is the best way to reduce it without affecting any other settings.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Put my newest configuration up on the Nexus. Anyone interested in checking it out the link's in my sig. If you like it please leave an endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to read the main page for information on editing the configuration if you don't like the sunglare or film grain effects. If you have any feedback please leave it in a constructive manner in the comments section.
> 
> Thanks, and enjoy.


downloading as we speak. endorsed already based on past awesomesauce


----------



## AlvoAsh

Lifeshield, sunglare now sorted thanks again! Few more pics before dinner














Caught in a storm


----------



## Lifeshield

You should throw those pics up on the user images section of the file page.









Glad you're enjoyng it.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Herbie,
> LOVING what you did! Can you tell me how to split the difference between Opeth's brightness and yours? I would like it somewhere in the middle. Is it directlightingintensityday=?
> Also, for some reason your slowSSAO setup gives me the same frame-rate as Opeth's ssao fast mode, which is nice!


Apologies for the late reply...too busy tweaking enb, lol.

There is no simple change from opeth's to mine...I rebalance everything.

Well...more accurate to say I randomly change parameter values until I come up with something I like.

working on a fast mode variant.


----------



## BradleyW

We should have a "Best looking skyrim girl" competition. (Don't tell slightly skewed)


----------



## grishkathefool

nvm


----------



## BradleyW

My Orc party. I'm not an Orc but they think i am for some reason. Well, not really. They are drunk.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> There is no simple change from opeth's to mine...I rebalance everything.
> Well...more accurate to say I randomly change parameter values until I come up with something I like.












You the man Herbie, you the man.









Much respect bro.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice chainmale on the last shot.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Some Amazing screenies Lifeshield, Blown away in fact!

Was wondering how Big of an Impact on fps that Mod has ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Nice chainmale on the last shot.


Thanks. I think, personally, the Mystic Elven Armour and the Black Sacrament Armour are the two best Armour sets on the Nexus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Some Amazing screenies Lifeshield, Blown away in fact!
> Was wondering how Big of an Impact on fps that Mod has ?


The ENB has about a 10FPS hit with SSAO off, 15FPS with it on. It can however vary depending on the system. It's generally more suited toward Nvidia users (except Bradley







) than AMD users.

I'm running S.T.E.P v2.0 over the high resolution texture pack, my ENB+FXAA config, with modified Ultra settings (no AA, FXAA enabled, Shadows set on High, slightly tweaked ini) and sit at roughly 45FPS on my sigrig outdoors.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thanks. I think, personally, the Mystic Elven Armour and the Black Sacrament Armour are the two best Armour sets on the Nexus.


First, digging the new ENB. endorsement has cleared the bank  Will post some screenies of it on my rig shortly (running bsaopt and ddsopt over everything atm)

Now to the quote above, have you tried the new one by the same modder who made the mystic elven? Divine Aegis

took a couple before i started optimizing


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> First, digging the new ENB. endorsement has cleared the bank  Will post some screenies of it on my rig shortly (running bsaopt and ddsopt over everything atm)
> Now to the quote above, have you tried the new one by the same modder who made the mystic elven? Divine Aegis


Thanks for your Endorsement! Feel free to add some user images to the file page.

I'm downloading that armour now as I type. Will check it out tomorrow. Thanks! +Rep!

Some more pics before I go to bed...


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm getting some strange lighting using ENB v0.105. Very bright is some places for no reason.=/ You can see it in the last pic on the right side.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm getting some strange lighting using ENB v0.105. Very bright is some places for no reason.=/ You can see it in the last pic on the right side.


I am as well. It will randomly get extra shadowy, and then other times a solar flare will go off and im blinded. Looking at his forums, its been noted but im not sure if he's acknowledged it yet


----------



## evensen007

Opeth's new shots look amazing. Can't wait to take a look at his update when he posts it.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You the man Herbie, you the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much respect bro.












Have you noticed how when you bump any of contrast/brightness/saturation or direct/ambient/point, you need to rebalance fog/clouds/volumentric, then you need to rebalance gradient and fire and sun and moon and stars and aurora?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how when you bump any of contrast/brightness/saturation or direct/ambient/point, you need to rebalance fog/clouds/volumentric, then you need to rebalance gradient and fire and sun and moon and stars and aurora?


Sounds frustrating... this is why I leave the ENB and FXAA tweaking to you guys


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> DP


DP = double penetration?

To everyone posting, GREAT WORK!! Im finally installing Skyrim this weekend, and I can't wait to try out all of the mods and ENB that you guys have posted and commented about!

Thanks!!


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You should throw those pics up on the user images section of the file page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoyng it.


Tried to upload a few pics this morning in the user images section but got the error upload failed do not have the required permissions. Retried a couple of times no idea if it is just buggy Nexus







Will try again later.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Herbie211* 









Have you noticed how when you bump any of contrast/brightness/saturation or direct/ambient/point, you need to rebalance fog/clouds/volumentric, then you need to rebalance gradient and fire and sun and moon and stars and aurora?









Yeah, that's why I generally leave clouds and stuff until I'm happy with the general day/night balance.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Tried to upload a few pics this morning in the user images section but got the error upload failed do not have the required permissions. Retried a couple of times no idea if it is just buggy Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try again later.


See if it works for you now. I edited the permissions from requiring verification.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I am as well. It will randomly get extra shadowy, and then other times a solar flare will go off and im blinded. Looking at his forums, its been noted but im not sure if he's acknowledged it yet


I had the same problem with 0.105, and with 0.106 aswell.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> See if it works for you now. I edited the permissions from requiring verification.


Worked!


----------



## Lifeshield

Cool, nice pics.

Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> AwesomeSauce


GREAT color and contrast! Nice work!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> GREAT color and contrast! Nice work!


Thanks buddy! All FXAA only man!


----------



## Lifeshield

FXAA is seriously underestimated. Throw in No Tints or Realistic Lighting and you can make a good profile that can rival ENB with a bit of work.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> FXAA is seriously underestimated. Throw in *No Tints* or Realistic Lighting and you can make a good profile that can rival ENB with a bit of work.


Do you mean the tint feature within FXAA? Yeah i have it off for now








I also don't use realistic lighting. Do you think my shots are alright Lifeshield? Believe me, i have much better than this, i just did not want to fill the thread with my pictures of my skyrim game.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do you mean the tint feature within FXAA? Yeah i have it off for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't use realistic lighting. Do you think my shots are alright Lifeshield? Believe me, i have much better than this, i just did not want to fill the thread with my pictures of my skyrim game.


I think he's talking about the no tint mod from skyrim nexus that works in conjunction with Fxaa. I;m shocked that your screens are fxaa only. Impressive!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do you mean the tint feature within FXAA? Yeah i have it off for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't use realistic lighting. Do you think my shots are alright Lifeshield? Believe me, i have much better than this, i just did not want to fill the thread with my pictures of my skyrim game.


No I meant the mod.

And filling this thread of images is the point of the thread, no?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> DP = double penetration?
> To everyone posting, GREAT WORK!! Im finally installing Skyrim this weekend, and I can't wait to try out all of the mods and ENB that you guys have posted and commented about!
> Thanks!!


Don't forget the necklace mods!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I think he's talking about the no tint mod from skyrim nexus that works in conjunction with Fxaa. I;m shocked that your screens are fxaa only. Impressive!


Yep, just FXAA. If anybody wants my settings, let me know lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No I meant the mod.
> 
> And filling this thread of images is the point of the thread, no?


Could you link me to that mod? It sounds rather good.
Yeah i might pick out 1 or 2 of my best shots later for you to see


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could you link me to that mod? It sounds rather good.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=648


----------



## rashbeep

i think i've found my new favourite config (for now)


----------



## pauly94

This game is so beautiful ;*)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=648


Trying now, thank you.
Edit: OMG the sky is blue! Cheers.


----------



## brumby05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> i think i've found my new favourite config (for now)


You using an ENB? Which one?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

That looks great, i like this stick men with green stuff on them!

Well, another FXAA shots.


----------



## grishkathefool

I installed your UW-ENB, Lifeshield. Endorsed too. I am liking it so far. I turned off the Film Grain, though...


----------



## Lifeshield

Thanks for your endorsement!

Some more pics...


----------



## BradleyW

Is that the "More trees in whiterun mod"?


----------



## Lifeshield

Think its called Pines in Whiterun. Bit of a FPS killer though well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Think its called Pines in Whiterun. Bit of a FPS killer though well worth it in my opinion.


Sweet!


----------



## grishkathefool

Well, I went through the STEP guide. I installed almost all of the Core mods and some of the extras. I still have headroom to go to.
But, here are some screens. This is STEP + UW-ENB + FXAA:





































I was getting 60FPS with out fail, so I think I have some more mods to add...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Don't forget the necklace mods!


HAHAHA sure thing! My turn to play Barbies! YAYYYYY


----------



## Dredknot




----------



## orphennoc




----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dredknot*


Wow!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man every time I consider posting a picture to this thread, I come to take a look and feel like the token normal guy in a locker full of NFL players in front of all the hot cheerleaders...


----------



## GeforceGTS

Post them anyway, I feel the same most of the time with my lame ENB effort









If everyones looked the same it would be a little boring eh









Obligatory screenshot ;x


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man every time I consider posting a picture to this thread, I come to take a look and feel like the token normal guy in a locker full of NFL players in front of all the hot cheerleaders...


ha no worries man. the screens i posted were taken with absolutely no mods! post em up


----------



## BradleyW

@Lifeshield. hmmm i used the no tint mods but night are too bright and the caves look crap. Might use a weaker version of no tint. (It is called less tint).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man every time I consider posting a picture to this thread, I come to take a look and feel like the token normal guy in a locker full of NFL players in front of all the hot cheerleaders...


Pics please.


----------



## BradleyW

FXAA, to rival the above image which has same whiterun mod. Bear in mind, the sky is not as colourful with a nice sun because i was messing with it at the time


----------



## Demented




----------



## BradleyW

Middle picture looks good.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

I am having a bit of trouble with a mod. It is called Daedric White Devil Mod. It gives you wings and a tail on the Daedric armor.
I put the nif files in meshes/armor/daedric and the dds files in textures/armor/daedric.

When i get the armor, i have the outline of wings but no actual texture. Any advice please?


----------



## Lifeshield

Sounds like a dud file, try redownloading it through the Nexus Mod Manager?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Sounds like a dud file, try redownloading it through the Nexus Mod Manager?


Well the mod does not come with directory but the install instructions are as stated above. I will try a redownload.


----------



## Lifeshield

Link the mod and I'll take a look at it aswell.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

3rd shot is sweet!


----------



## Slightly skewed

I like the lighting and saturation on the last set a little better, Lifeshield. It has a bit more warmth to it. I find the others a little too white.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I like the lighting and saturation on the last set a little better, Lifeshield. It has a bit more warmth to it. I find the others a little too white.


I'm experimenting with higher saturation levels at the moment. I'm liking how it is and will probably implement it in the next update. Just want to make sure it's well balanced out first as I dislike other ENB configurations with a ton of saturation and no colour balance and don't want mine to go down the same path.


----------



## Demented

Might have to make it my life's mission to get ENB working on this rig. I just never really delved into troubleshooting, but would still like to try some of these great configs I've seen.









Maybe I'll start on the laptop, since that was able to at least load ENB without crashing.

Either way, great shots again!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Toology

Heres a few more. Man this thread fills up so fast


----------



## Demented

I just don't get it! I can easily instal Enhanced Shaders from Nexus on my laptop. ENB loads up fine, it seems. It does say something about DuesEx on the info, but it goes away once it loads. Also, can't seem to be able to toggle off FXAA anymore, is that normal?

Since it's my laptop, I can't really try out the serious configs, but I'd like to play around a bit so I have an idea what I want on my sig rig.

Any pointers, tips tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## Demented

This is ENB, right? This is on my laptop, so not as pretty as some:







These are just the settings includes with Enhanced Shaders from the Nexus.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Might have to make it my life's mission to get ENB working on this rig. I just never really delved into troubleshooting, but would still like to try some of these great configs I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll start on the laptop, since that was able to at least load ENB without crashing.
> Either way, great shots again!


If it's crashing then it's something you're running in the background. I have the same OS and I don't have any issues. Disable monitoring programs like Afterburner.

Also, your avy makes me nauseous. I don't think anyone wants to see your crummy apt.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If it's crashing then it's something you're running in the background. I have the same OS and I don't have any issues. Disable monitoring programs like Afterburner.
> Also, your avy makes me nauseous. I don't think anyone wants to see your crummy apt.


I run the same things on my laptop as on my desktop. There may be some slight variations, so I'll be sure to double check, but I've been down that path before. It might be something with my current Skyrim install on the desktop.

It's my old apartment, and now I own the building. Not sure everyone wants to see Gene Simmons on a bad day. (Or is that Nicolas Cage?) Either way, the point is choice. I choose to have this avatar. You can choose to not look at it.









EDIT: Dammit, I meant to add pics:









And these last two were Without the No Tint mod:


And with:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I run the same things on my laptop as on my desktop. There may be some slight variations, so I'll be sure to double check, but I've been down that path before. It might be something with my current Skyrim install on the desktop.
> It's my old apartment, and now I own the building. Not sure everyone wants to see Gene Simmons on a bad day. (Or is that Nicolas Cage?) Either way, the point is choice. I choose to have this avatar. You can choose to not look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dammit, I meant to add pics:


I can't ignore it though. Much like a T-Rex, a humans eyesight is drawn to movement. That's the only thing moving on the page. And it's spinning out of control. Ignoring a static image is much easier, and I've never had a complaint about it. If someone did complain, I'd change it. But, that's the kind of human being I am.







How about a compromise? Just slow the rotation?


----------



## Lifeshield

Demented try running ENB 0.103.

If you can get that running fine I'll port my settings over to it for you.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I can't ignore it though. Much like a T-Rex, a humans eyesight is drawn to movement. That's the only thing moving on the page. And it's spinning out of control. Ignoring a static image is much easier, and I've never had a complaint about it. If someone did complain, I'd change it. But, that's the kind of human being I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compromise? Just slow the rotation?


How about no, Scott? Seriously man, it's an avatar. It does spin, it could be the only thing moving on a page, but aren't your eyes focused on your task at hand. Are you that easily distracted so your gaze is hypnotically drawn to it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Demented try running ENB 0.103.
> 
> If you can get that running fine I'll port my settings over to it for you.


If I have time when I get home today, I'll check it out.


----------



## Demented

Well, decided to give it a try here on the laptop again, and that injector thing works perfect. I am now determined to get it running on the desktop.

Vanilla


FXAA Only


ENB Only (default settings from that injector)


ENB + FXAA


Totally changes her hair colors and stuff...wild...


----------



## Cheetohz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres a few more. Man this thread fills up so fast


Wow, what mods are you running to get those visuals?


----------



## majin662

Been bouncing around all night between configs. Trying to get the perfect balance.

@Life. Really dig the , as I call it, hazy subdued look of your config. It's like being in a dream, except with dragons and nordic boobies  (Although for some reason I get turning stutter with yours. Usually evidence of vram over useage, but soon as I switch to a different config, same effects or similar, its gone. Too late to troubleshoot atm, have you seen anything like it? Only other lighting esque mods installed are torches for realistic lighting, city lights, and dynamic shadows. dunno, ill sort it out in the am cause I like the photo quality

Got a handful or more of some shots using Lifes and the new enhanced shaders configs. Showing off shadow play and light/dark stuffs.



















HEY!!!, don't judge me 

Those were all with Enhanced shaders new config

These are the couple with Life's new config (before I had to disable for the night)







I like that last one cause of the texture quality on the torch even when zoomed in that close


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Life. Really dig the , as I call it, hazy subdued look of your config. It's like being in a dream, except with dragons and nordic boobies


That was the aim, haha. So many realistic attempts I thought I'd go for something a little different.

Quote:


> Although for some reason I get turning stutter with yours. Usually evidence of vram over useage, but soon as I switch to a different config, same effects or similar, its gone. Too late to troubleshoot atm, have you seen anything like it? Only other lighting esque mods installed are torches for realistic lighting, city lights, and dynamic shadows. dunno, ill sort it out in the am cause I like the photo quality


I'm going to try implementing it with the 0.103 injector and see if that helps performance. Seems like you have alot of heavy proccesses going on though with those other mods running in conjunction aswell. Try disabling them and see how that works out for you.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That was the aim, haha. So many realistic attempts I thought I'd go for something a little different.
> 
> I'm going to try implementing it with the 0.103 injector and see if that helps performance. Seems like you have alot of heavy proccesses going on though with those other mods running in conjunction aswell. Try disabling them and see how that works out for you.


Soon as wifey heads to work thats my intent, sort it all out. Then I'm done with configs and new mods till I at least beat the game once. I'm really thinking about trading my 448 core 560's for a 580 3GB. The hassles of sli are starting to show, and that 3gb would sure come in handy with a game like this.

EDIT: This looks promising , from a well known modder too, Dynamic Snow


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Soon as wifey heads to work thats my intent, sort it all out. Then I'm done with configs and new mods till I at least beat the game once. I'm really thinking about trading my 448 core 560's for a 580 3GB. The hassles of sli are starting to show, and that 3gb would sure come in handy with a game like this.
> EDIT: This looks promising , from a well known modder too, Dynamic Snow


I'll check that out!

If you do happen to find the root of your problem let me know. If it's something my side I'll try and fix it.

I've got 0.99, 0.102, and 0.103 versions that are packed and ready to go, I just need to test them all first to make sure they are actually working as intended. If they're ok I'll be putting them up so people can pick and choose which to use as one version may perform better than another. With that update will also come the increased saturation I implemented.


----------



## pauly94

Some more eyecandy:


----------



## AlvoAsh

Fingers crossed for better performance injector








I have been trying out Skyboost R5 alpha and gained back a few fps from the hit. Hopefully the final release of it will be as great as the R4 if so I will be extremely pleased!

And nice pics Pauly









Bah! I want to see Dynamic Snow but Nexus is over encumbered again!


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah Skyboost R5 is looking promising! He's on about tapping into GPU's next aswell. Alexander should be on Bethesdas payroll!

Found a cause of performance hits on the ENB, it's mostly tied to the FXAA antialiasing and the effect file. When I removed both I found performance shot up in some places by near 20FPS!









So while I like the shading I think I'll be dropping the FXAA and leaving the effect file as an optional rather than standard. If work allows me I'll get this fixed tonight, in the mean time disable the FXAA (Pause key) and remove the effect file and you should get better performance.


----------



## Demented

Happy to report that the ENB Injector works on my sig rig. However, it wouldn't at first. Then, with Slightly Skewed reminding me, I realized that the only thing different I was running at home was MSI's afterburner remote server. I exited that, and it worked.

So, now I need some better config than the stock one that came with the injector.







Help me Lifeshield! You're my only hope!


----------



## BradleyW

ENB injector??????


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> ENB injector??????


Lifeshield linked it for me a few posts back.


----------



## Lifeshield

Demented I'll post a link to the 0.103 with my settings once I've ironed out the performance issues. I'm on it now so it should be up a little later on tonight.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Demented I'll post a link to the 0.103 with my settings once I've ironed out the performance issues. I'm on it now so it should be up a little later on tonight.


Sweet! I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## BradleyW

Is the enb injector the same as just dropping in someones enb?

byw, my latest, *FXAA only*! No other colour tools!
I am not even using no tint lol!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is the enb injector the same as just dropping in someones enb?
> -snip-


It's a way of injecting ENB so it can work with some that have had issues with other programs with overlays. You launch the Injector, and then load the game.

I would assume ENB configs of this nature would just be a group of files that need to be put in a certain folder.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's a way of injecting ENB so it can work with some that have had issues with other programs with overlays. You launch the Injector, and then load the game.
> I would assume ENB configs of this nature would just be a group of files that need to be put in a certain folder.


And do you adjust sliders, like FXAA inject?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And do you adjust sliders, like FXAA inject?


No sliders. The injector.exe came in a zip with other files all extracted to the same folder. I assume the injector gets its info from the other files.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> No sliders. The injector.exe came in a zip with other files all extracted to the same folder. I assume the injector gets its info from the other files.


How do you change the picture then? Do you edit the numbers within the files that are injected?


----------



## Lifeshield

@Demented: It's up, just follow the link in my sig. Nexus is being a bit of a pain at the moment so I'm not sure if the main page updated or not but the new files are up.

I significantly increased the performance my end without really sacrificing visual quality, so it should run smoother than my past ENB+FXAA configurations. Now I know where my mistake was.









@Bradley: Yes you edit the variables in the files. It's a massive headache some nights...


----------



## grishkathefool

Brad, those are some awesome images.

What texture mods are you using for the trees?

Could you post an image of your FXAA settings?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @Demented: It's up, just follow the link in my sig. Nexus is being a bit of a pain at the moment so I'm not sure if the main page updated or not but the new files are up.
> 
> I significantly increased the performance my end without really sacrificing visual quality, so it should run smoother than my past ENB+FXAA configurations. Now I know where my mistake was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bradley: Yes you edit the variables in the files. It's a massive headache some nights...


Will you be uploading your better performing ENB? If so, would i still need the enb inject? So where did you go wrong as you put it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Brad, those are some awesome images.
> What texture mods are you using for the trees?
> Could you post an image of your FXAA settings?


Hiya bud, yeah i will post the settings later.
For mods, this is what i have!








Thanks bud!



Here it is.
Also if you set technicolor amount to 3 on the top slider, that can reduce the colour from being too "In ya face".


The black arrors are to show what mods are the major players in those shots!


----------



## grishkathefool

You changed your Sepia Tone to Auburn, but you aren't using it in these images.

Ah... your Saturation is pegged, I understand now. I will have to try out your settings, see what my meager SLI can do with it, compared to your beastly 580 SLI! lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Will you be uploading your better performing ENB? If so, would i still need the enb inject? So where did you go wrong as you put it?


It's already uploaded. The effect file was giving a 10-15FPS performance hit, that on top of the FXAA's anti aliasing, which could give around a 4-5 FPS hit was leading to near 20FPS hits.









So I stripped out the effect file and switched off the FXAA's anti aliasing. You don't need the Injector as I have put up two versions, 0.102 and 0.103 though you should probably give it a try and see if it gives you better performance than 0.102.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's already uploaded. The effect file was giving a 10-15FPS performance hit, that on top of the FXAA's anti aliasing, which could give around a 4-5 FPS hit was leading to near 20FPS hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I stripped out the effect file and switched off the FXAA's anti aliasing. You don't need the Injector as I have put up two versions, 0.102 and 0.103 though you should probably give it a try and see if it gives you better performance than 0.102.


cool i will try it. So, i just remove effect.fx before moving the files in right?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's already uploaded. The effect file was giving a 10-15FPS performance hit, that on top of the FXAA's anti aliasing, which could give around a 4-5 FPS hit was leading to near 20FPS hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I stripped out the effect file and switched off the FXAA's anti aliasing. You don't need the Injector as I have put up two versions, 0.102 and 0.103 though you should probably give it a try and see if it gives you better performance than 0.102.


there was a realistic lighting esp in the previous version, is that not needed anymore with the update?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> cool i will try it. So, i just remove effect.fx before moving the files in right?


You don't need to remove anything. just use the file as it currently is. It wasn't the effect.fx file, it was the effect text file for film grain. It, along with FXAA's anti aliasing, was murdering FPS unbelieveably. Just for a filter. :/

If you're still having stuttering issues after this then I have no idea why. I think it's about the best it can be performance wise. You can remove the FXAA files from the ENB setup at minimal visual loss for a little performance increase but the difference now is about 1-3FPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> there was a realistic lighting esp in the previous version, is that not needed anymore with the update?


No.

I will be using Realistic Lighting in the near future once they've ironed out all the bugs with the new version. I'm just waiting until it's final at the moment. I've been playing around with it a little and think it will look nice with it implemented but not yet.

I would suggest removing Realistic Lighting if you intend to try out my configuration and are currently using it.


----------



## majin662

@Life, sorry took so long. Glad to hear you found some room for improvement on your end. Turns out my issues though were a few stray settings I didn't remember changing. Retried and all was gravy. But now I'm torn. I tried PMMinds new 205 beta and its definitely one to watch. The sunsets can get a little funky though I noticed. Saw that tidbit about how that happens in HD6's enb.ini. They didn't look bad, just a little sci-fi.

Anywho..took some screenies of the bluest day I've even seen


----------



## fashric

Lifeshieldd can you upload somewhere else? The Nexus is being a right pia today. I will add my endorsement on Nexus for you too.


----------



## Lifeshield

Here you go...

UW-ENB_V1-2-9847.zip 2,204k .zip file


----------



## Herbie211

Can someone explain to me with very small words what the tradeoffs are in setting Gradient Intensity to high versus low values? This parameter has me confused honestly.


----------



## Herbie211

EColorSaturationV2 = 3.0, lol...


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> UW-ENB_V1-2-9847.zip 2204k .zip file


Thanks very much


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Can someone explain to me with very small words what the tradeoffs are in setting Gradient Intensity to high versus low values? This parameter has me confused honestly.


*GradientIntensity*= <--- Overall lightening or Darkening of the Top, Middle and Horizon Gradient together. Increase number to lighten/ decrease to Darken.


*GradientIntensity*=0.1

*GradientIntensity*=0.5

*GradientIntensity*=5.0


----------



## Slightly skewed

Am I the only one who dislikes Vurts newest pine trees? The green pines look ok, and the snowy ones are bearable, but the in between ones look awful.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Just tried both 1.2 and 1.3 of your enb's lifeshield. For some reason my system won't pick the enb up?


----------



## majin662

Looking forward to trying the update life. Thanks for all your hardwork


----------



## Cheetohz




----------



## BradleyW

Nice dragon shots cheetohz


----------



## Lifeshield

Bradley I'm sorry I put the wrong files up! :/

Use these instead.

UW-ENB.zip 2,003k .zip file


Apologies. Too much alcohol.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Bradley I'm sorry I put the wrong files up! :/
> 
> Use these instead.
> 
> UW-ENB.zip 2,102k .zip file
> 
> 
> Apologies. Too much alcohol.


I will tommorow, cheers.


----------



## BradleyW

Latest shot of my girl!



Her hair is more ginger though, now.


----------



## Demented

Wow, Lifeshield! Awesome work! I wish I didn't have to work tonight just to get some awesome screenshots!









Hmm, went to get a few more shots for this post and had some issues. Flickering in Whiterun when coming upon areas of light on the ground. Jorrvaskr's fire pit in the center is like a glowing hot inferno, and there is an issue with shading (I'm guessing) when I zoom in and out. I wasn't monitoring VRAM usage, but could that be my VRAM running out? Love the config, even though there is a slight hit on FPS here, I can only imagine what the hit will be if/when I go back to Skyrim Eyfinity.



If I'm close to the character, it's fine:

But pull away a little:


See, this is why I wish I didn't have to work. I want to fine tune right now, but can't.







Oh well, I will look forward to tweaking later when I get home. Plus I will give this a go on my laptop, but I can't imagine it could be playable. Who knows.

Again though, LS, great work!

EDIT:

I had to post one more before getting ready for work:


----------



## Toology

Just took these, damn i love this game


----------



## ET900

hey guys im using the fxaa injector mod with preset 4 and think its made the game look pretty nice in the day. the problem is, just like the game with no mods - i find the nights to bright. i want to actually have to use a torch to see what's around me at night! does anyone know how i can make the nights darker without affecting the look of the days? thanks!


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hmm, went to get a few more shots for this post and had some issues. Flickering in Whiterun when coming upon areas of light on the ground. Jorrvaskr's fire pit in the center is like a glowing hot inferno, and there is an issue with shading (I'm guessing) when I zoom in and out. I wasn't monitoring VRAM usage, but could that be my VRAM running out? Love the config, even though there is a slight hit on FPS here, I can only imagine what the hit will be if/when I go back to Skyrim Eyfinity.


I highly doubt you are running out of VRAM. I play at max all settings and have never even hit 1500MB. It's almost always between 1100 and 1450 at 1080p. I also use real 8x AA not the FXAA with 16x AF AND have a second monitor on usually displaying a webpage (like this one).

I did knock some of the distance view sliders to about 3/4 to preserve a reasonable fps though for my 120Hz monitor. So I guess it's not truly max settings, but it's much higher settings than the high setting.

If you are running out of VRAM then your card has a problem. 2GB is more than enough for this game. 1.5GB is ideal.


----------



## majin662

For anyone having problems with any Enb or fxaa setup.

Make sure enablefloatingpointrenderer is set to 1 if using ssao

Also. Make sure you launch the game at least once using steam and not skse. It needs to identify your card as enb to get all the benefits of the performance tweaks according to boris i think it was.

Check to make sure you are not using gpu ssao and enb ssao and gpu aa and ini aa and fxaa....etc etc.

As far as actual enb settings to check. Ssao amount and indirect lighting amount are big killers as is filter quality. Sample size... Basically all the ssao settings are killers. Reign in crazy overdone configs.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hmm, went to get a few more shots for this post and had some issues. Flickering in Whiterun when coming upon areas of light on the ground. Jorrvaskr's fire pit in the center is like a glowing hot inferno, and there is an issue with shading (I'm guessing) when I zoom in and out. I wasn't monitoring VRAM usage, but could that be my VRAM running out? Love the config, even though there is a slight hit on FPS here, I can only imagine what the hit will be if/when I go back to Skyrim Eyfinity.
> 
> If I'm close to the character, it's fine:
> 
> But pull away a little:
> 
> See, this is why I wish I didn't have to work. I want to fine tune right now, but can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I will look forward to tweaking later when I get home. Plus I will give this a go on my laptop, but I can't imagine it could be playable. Who knows.
> Again though, LS, great work!
> EDIT:
> I had to post one more before getting ready for work:


If you're using the Injector redownload it. I posted the 0.106 Injector up instead of the 0.103 Injector. I have corrected the mistake (well, should have...







). The flickering and brightness issue is a known issue with 0.105 and 0.106.

If you're using 0.103 and stilll getting this issue then there's little I can do about it, it's an ENB issue as far as I'm aware. It shouldn't be your VRAM, not with the amount of mods I'm running.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you're using the Injector redownload it. I posted the 0.106 Injector up instead of the 0.103 Injector. I have corrected the mistake (well, should have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The flickering and brightness issue is a known issue with 0.105 and 0.106.
> 
> If you're using 0.103 and stilll getting this issue then there's little I can do about it, it's an ENB issue as far as I'm aware. It shouldn't be your VRAM, not with the amount of mods I'm running.


I used the same injector you posted first on my laptop, with none of that. (Odd because the laptop is a 5650m with only a gig of RAM. None of the texture issues either. I was surprised it loaded as well as it did on the laptop, but 15-20 FPS isn't playable. LOL

I take a small hit on the desktop, but well worth it. I'll download your newer one and give that a go when I get home.

EDIT: No InjFX folder in this one?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I used the same injector you posted first on my laptop, with none of that. (Odd because the laptop is a 5650m with only a gig of RAM. None of the texture issues either. I was surprised it loaded as well as it did on the laptop, but 15-20 FPS isn't playable. LOL
> I take a small hit on the desktop, but well worth it. I'll download your newer one and give that a go when I get home.


It was based on 0.105 which was designed for better performance for people running Optimus, lower end PC's, etc. It's a shame really because the performance increase on 0.105/6 is actually quite good, almost vanilla performance. The flickering and shadow/lighting issues is not.









It could be that it just didn't kick in. Sometimes it didn't always happen when I used it, other times it did. It wasn't consistent, just area dependant as far as I recall. Morthal was another suspect area on the walkways.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It was based on 0.105 which was designed for better performance for people running Optimus, lower end PC's, etc. It's a shame really because the performance increase on 0.105/6 is actually quite good, almost vanilla performance. The flickering and shadow/lighting issues is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be that it just didn't kick in. Sometimes it didn't always happen when I used it, other times it did. It wasn't consistent, just area dependant as far as I recall. Morthal was another suspect area on the walkways.


Yeah, i tried .105 and it had serious flickering issues but the performance was almost vanilla like you stated, i cant wait to see if boris can fix that.


----------



## Demented

Not bad for an i5 laptop with 4GB RAM, and a 5650m.


----------



## Lifeshield

Not bad at all.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> I highly doubt you are running out of VRAM. I play at max all settings and have never even hit 1500MB. It's almost always between 1100 and 1450 at 1080p. I also use real 8x AA not the FXAA with 16x AF AND have a second monitor on usually displaying a webpage (like this one).
> I did knock some of the distance view sliders to about 3/4 to preserve a reasonable fps though for my 120Hz monitor. So I guess it's not truly max settings, but it's much higher settings than the high setting.
> If you are running out of VRAM then your card has a problem. 2GB is more than enough for this game. 1.5GB is ideal.


It's called texture mods. Have you not been paying attention?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> -snip-


Nice! Man, I can't wait to get home.







Not back in until 11pm tonight, so I'll have a little more time to play this morning before I sleep. Graveyard's a female dog sometimes.









4 hours to go...

Is there a way for me to tone down the oranginess of this: (This is on my laptop, so it could be an issue with the different types of display.)


----------



## Lifeshield

It's most likely point lighting curve night in enbseries.ini. Lower it to lessen the orangeness.

If it doesn't work try point lighting curve day. Some interiors work off different variables (example some dungeons work off night lighting, some day lighting).

Can't say I've come across anywhere quite that orange though (yet), which version are you using and what's the location so I can double check it and balance it out?

Thanks.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's most likely point lighting curve night in enbseries.ini. Lower it to lessen the orangeness.
> 
> If it doesn't work try point lighting curve day. Some interiors work off different variables (example some dungeons work off night lighting, some day lighting).
> 
> Which version are you using and what's the location so I can double check it and balance it out?
> 
> Thanks.


That's your latest. And think it's mainly the fire. Or does it play differently depending on surroundings? Forgive me, as I am new to ENB.







The Ragged Flagon.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Been bouncing around all night between configs. Trying to get the perfect balance.
> @Life. Really dig the , as I call it, hazy subdued look of your config. It's like being in a dream, except with dragons and nordic boobies  (Although for some reason I get turning stutter with yours. Usually evidence of vram over useage, but soon as I switch to a different config, same effects or similar, its gone. Too late to troubleshoot atm, have you seen anything like it? Only other lighting esque mods installed are torches for realistic lighting, city lights, and dynamic shadows. dunno, ill sort it out in the am cause I like the photo quality
> Got a handful or more of some shots using Lifes and the new enhanced shaders configs. Showing off shadow play and light/dark stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!!!, don't judge me
> Those were all with Enhanced shaders new config
> These are the couple with Life's new config (before I had to disable for the night)
> 
> 
> 
> I like that last one cause of the texture quality on the torch even when zoomed in that close


At what resolution are you running to produce these beautiful in-game images? These images gave me one minutes worth of irregular heartbeats!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's your latest. And think it's mainly the fire. Or does it play differently depending on surroundings? Forgive me, as I am new to ENB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ragged Flagon.


Ok open enbseries.ini and drop Point Lighting Intensity Night and Point Lighting Curve Night both down to 1.3.

That should make it look more like this.



Note: Although a bit bright and orange it wasn't quite that orange on mine.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok open enbseries.ini and drop Point Lighting Intensity Night and Point Lighting Curve Night both down to 1.3.
> 
> That should make it look more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Although a bit bright and orange it wasn't quite that orange on mine.


Yeah, I found it, but lowered it to 0.7. Should I lower that other one to match? I'm liking the settings so I think I'll leave it as is for now, and play with them later. Also, is there a way for ENB to take screenshots as PNG instead of BMP? I like the idea of not having to run Fraps for screenshots, but can't take the BMP format.













Ooh, pretty....


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, I found it, but lowered it to 0.7. Should I lower that other one to match? I'm liking the settings so I think I'll leave it as is for now, and play with them later. Also, is there a way for ENB to take screenshots as PNG instead of BMP? I like the idea of not having to run Fraps for screenshots, but can't take the BMP format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, pretty....


1.3 for both should be best to be honest. If you lower it too much in one area it may affect lighting elsewhere. No harm in leaving as it is for now just remember what you changed in case you come across a problem later!

I've just uploaded v1.4 which has FXAA included and the fixes for this lighting.

If you're using Print Screen is it not leaving two versions of the screenshot in your directory? Normally leaves a BMP and a PNG version. I personally use Insert (because I use FXAA aswell) but I'll check this out a little later after work as I've got some stuff I need to put up on my businesses website.


----------



## Lifeshield

Seems I was in Riften I thought I'd take a few screenshots aswell.







Ok, off to work. Leave any feedback/constructive criticsm here, it's very much appreciated and will only make it better! I'll look it up later and implement any fixes where I can.

Thanks.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's called texture mods. Have you not been paying attention?


I only looked at the last page. I didn't read through ~250 pages.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> I only looked at the last page. I didn't read through ~250 pages.


No prob. With the STEP guide and all the texture mods, it's not uncommon for me to see 2100+ mb of Vram usage on my 7970. It adds up!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> At what resolution are you running to produce these beautiful in-game images? These images gave me one minutes worth of irregular heartbeats!


1920x1080, no AA, 4x sparsegridTSAA, FxAA, 16x AF


----------



## BradleyW

FXAA Only.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> I only looked at the last page. I didn't read through ~250 pages.


Drive-by assumption based commenting is a gamble in any situation. Kinda lame too. Not trying to start anything here. I'm sure we've all done it at one point or another.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## KhaoticKomputing

@ Lifesheild, the second one is very smexy.


----------



## Demented

Skyrim Vanilla with only game mechanic mods, ENB and FXAA.







I decided to reinstall Skyrim, and be a little more picky when it comes to the mods I install.


----------



## orphennoc

this is my enb+fxaa im working

im trying let near to vanilla, but more live in collors, the nights not are too dark you can see but need a torch in few places, when rain a torch will really necessary, the dungeons are on progress yet.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> this is my enb+fxaa im working
> im trying let near to vanilla, but more live in collors, the nights not are too dark you can see but need a torch in few places, when rain a torch will really necessary, the dungeons are on progress yet.
> -snip-


Looking nice! The super dark nights are a problem for me too. I'm all for realism and immersion, but I like to see where I'm going a little better. Plus, with all of the texture mods, the game looks beautiful and we can't see it at night!


----------



## Milamber

ENB has become rather slow due to enhancements with various MODS, especially cities with additional people and foliage so I have started a new InjFX as well as a new character to compliment it


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Looking nice! The super dark nights are a problem for me too. I'm all for realism and immersion, but I like to see where I'm going a little better. Plus, with all of the texture mods, the game looks beautiful and we can't see it at night!


I uploaded a lighter nights optional last night.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> ENB has become rather slow due to enhancements with various MODS, especially cities with additional people and foliage so I have started a new InjFX as well as a new character to compliment it


I've dropped ENB for the time being as well. InjFX+Realistic Lighting is a good combo at the moment for me. I'm using your InjFX config from the ENB+FXAA release you did before you left and Dinky's RL config . Boris is optimizing/fixing the ENB v105 patch he came out with that increased a lot of AMD guy's FPS by like 20 (it was amazing) but had some pretty bad glitches and CTD when you exited the game. He said that he found out how Bethesda was vendor hacking GPU ID's for Skyrim a couple days ago, which apparently was the single biggest thing holding him back from making big optimizations with AMD and Nvidia cards. So here's to hoping that he gets a small-hit version of v107 up in the future.

Other than that, I won't be lurking on this or the Discussion thread much over the next few weeks. Got midterms this week (which I should be studying for now....) and been neck deep in relighting my share of dungeons for the Real Light's mod. I'll be sure to post some pictures later this week of what you should expect from the mod when it releases, which won't be until March at the earliest. Dungeons are about to get way more immersive


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> ENB has become rather slow due to enhancements with various MODS, especially cities with additional people and foliage so I have started a new InjFX as well as a new character to compliment it


Holy crap. Very nice screen shots! How do you do that? Freeze the game and tfc?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I uploaded a lighter nights optional last night.


Damn! Why can't I be home right now? Though I still have a lot of mods to install again.







I look forward to checking it out!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Boris is optimizing/fixing the ENB v105 patch he came out with that increased a lot of AMD guy's FPS by like 20 (it was amazing) but had some pretty bad glitches and CTD when you exited the game. He said that he found out how Bethesda was vendor hacking GPU ID's for Skyrim a couple days ago, which apparently was the single biggest thing holding him back from making big optimizations with AMD and Nvidia cards. So here's to hoping that he gets a small-hit version of v107 up in the future.


Looking forward to that for definite.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I've dropped ENB for the time being as well. InjFX+Realistic Lighting is a good combo at the moment for me. I'm using your InjFX config from the ENB+FXAA release you did before you left and Dinky's RL config .


You can achieve just as good quality if not better depending on your taste with InjFX and for the performance it's well worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Holy crap. Very nice screen shots! How do you do that? Freeze the game and tfc?


Thanks and yup - I use TFC 2 and TM.

Please can you edit your post and remove the references to my pics - it just helps with duplication and crowding the thread


----------



## Demented

@LS Here is your ENB on my laptop with no texture mods installed:

With ENB (8-12 FPS)



Without ENB and Only FXAA (20-30 FPS)



I can't wait to play with this at home.









EDIT: Dang, just noticed my Stamina bar in the shots...heh


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> @LS Here is your ENB on my laptop with no texture mods installed:
> With ENB (8-12 FPS)


How do you find snow during the day with a clear sky, given that the rocks on the left are almost white from bloom and volumetric lighting on a cloudy day?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> How do you find snow during the day with a clear sky, given that the rocks on the left are almost white from bloom and volumetric lighting on a cloudy day?


Haven't been to any place further than the mine. Just reinstalled everything to fine tune better. Was just testing it out.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Hey Lifeshield, I would really like to use the settings that you have running. Can you give me the list of mods that you are currently using?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey Lifeshield, I would really like to use the settings that you have running. Can you give me the list of mods that you are currently using?


S.T.E.P v2.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> How do you find snow during the day with a clear sky, given that the rocks on the left are almost white from bloom and volumetric lighting on a cloudy day?


Snow's a little bright in places but it'll be balanced a bit better in an update. Won't be a dramatic difference though because personally I like the look of the configuration as it is, which overall is what's most important.


----------



## Chobbit

Again well done Lifeshield on just improving and improving (especially with performance)

with your latest version (minus the ENB injector version) on nexus, the performance of the 102 version is fantastic but I would like to add some bloom blur that you get with ENB, is that possible?

Does the ENB injector do this and does it have a lot less of a frame hit using the injector?

Cheers


----------



## Milamber

I make no excuse for the repetitive pics! I was testing lighting with water refraction from the sun and foliage coloring during different times of the day... I was so impressed I thought I would share.

Why use ENB when InjFX can produce better performance with just as good visuals!


----------



## Demented

Dammit, I knew I should have dropboxed your Unreal ENB. Nexus not playing nice...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Dammit, I knew I should have dropboxed your Unreal ENB. Nexus not playing nice...


I removed it anyway. I was finding nights to be too dark while dungeons that worked off night variables were too bright so I'm starting again from scratch. I have a good idea where I was going wrong so hopefully the next version will be better balanced in that respect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Again well done Lifeshield on just improving and improving (especially with performance)
> with your latest version (minus the ENB injector version) on nexus, the performance of the 102 version is fantastic but I would like to add some bloom blur that you get with ENB, is that possible?
> Does the ENB injector do this and does it have a lot less of a frame hit using the injector?
> Cheers


What do you want to achieve with added blur?

The Injector is about the same performance, it's more for people who have problems running ENB with Afterburner etc at least until Boris finalises the new version which will bring a pretty significant performance increase.

Some obligatory pics...


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I make no excuse for the repetitive pics! I was testing lighting with water refraction from the sun and foliage coloring during different times of the day... I was so impressed I thought I would share.
> Why use ENB when InjFX can produce better performance with just as good visuals!


Post it up!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


You pull it yourself?

Ah, I saw. Guess I'll play with your previous then.


----------



## adgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I make no excuse for the repetitive pics! I was testing lighting with water refraction from the sun and foliage coloring during different times of the day... I was so impressed I thought I would share.
> Why use ENB when InjFX can produce better performance with just as good visuals!


wow that sky!
A bit too dark but the sky is amazing


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You pull it yourself?
> Ah, I saw. Guess I'll play with your previous then.


I'll give you early access to the revised copy. Testing is just too much work for one person. :/


----------



## orphennoc

few more


----------



## Lifeshield

Looking good Orphen!

Dunno why that Elk is kissing rock though, lol.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## AlvoAsh

Nice pics guys


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'll give you early access to the revised copy. Testing is just too much work for one person. :/


I'll wait for a final. Still in the process of installing/testing mods and trying to create a nice config using just FXAA since if/when I go back to playing Eyefinity, there's no way ENB will run that way for me anyway.









I'm still interested in using ENB for some nice wallpapers and seeing what my rig can do, but I love the look I can get with FXAA, and it's a way less performance hit.


----------



## Lifeshield

Wow Ash that first pic is stunning! Nice pose and caught the lighting well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'll wait for a final. Still in the process of installing/testing mods and trying to create a nice config using just FXAA since if/when I go back to playing Eyefinity, there's no way ENB will run that way for me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still interested in using ENB for some nice wallpapers and seeing what my rig can do, but I love the look I can get with FXAA, and it's a way less performance hit.


I'm surprised Skyrim runs well in Eyefinity with mods alone, nevermind with any post proccessors aswell, haha.

I suppose if you have the card to handle it, and pick and choose your mods carefully, it should be fine. I couldn't run Eyefinity on my setup for gaming, not by a long shot.


----------



## majin662

@Life.

If you need/want some help testing I don't mind at all. Just let me know what ya need.

Also matso just updated his prepass to include bokeh. It's up on the nexus if anyone is interested


----------



## Lifeshield

> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Life.
> If you need/want some help testing I don't mind at all. Just let me know what ya need.
> Also matso just updated his prepass to include bokeh. It's up on the nexus if anyone is interested


Thanks.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Click it for full size. No mods used.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Wow Ash that first pic is stunning! Nice pose and caught the lighting well.
> 
> I'm surprised Skyrim runs well in Eyefinity with mods alone, nevermind with any post proccessors aswell, haha.
> 
> I suppose if you have the card to handle it, and pick and choose your mods carefully, it should be fine. I couldn't run Eyefinity on my setup for gaming, not by a long shot.


With Eyefinity and just FXAA, I would get solid 60s indoors, but stay in the 40s and dip as low as 30 at times outdoors. Still playable, but the smoothness of single monitor with both FXAA and ENB has made me kind of regret my Eyefinity.









Then I play some DiRT3 and feel better.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> this is my enb+fxaa im working
> im trying let near to vanilla, but more live in collors,


what armor is that? My follower wants it. Edit, armor in the 3rd picture.


----------



## orphennoc

the link for the gear http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10386


----------



## grishkathefool

*Riften in the morning. The Aspens glowing beautifully in the early sunlight.*


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Eve chaps!
Loving these screenies, almost made me pal cry earlier after showing him some of the stuff you guys have produced and compared them to his copy of Skyrim on the PS3, poor sod!

Now I was hoping to get some advice, I'm currently using the Natural realistic ENB mod (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10109)
I'm hoping to try out the Esthins Fantasy Realism ENB (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10288)

Am I correct in thinking that I need to go and remove all my current ENB files from the Skyrim root directory? Guess this could be a no brainer, But thought I would inquire about a quicker method perhaps.

Hope to have some filthy screens up on here soon myself!

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that I need to go and remove all my current ENB files from the Skyrim root directory?


It would be best in case they're using extra files not included with the new ENB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *Riften in the morning. The Aspens glowing beautifully in the early sunlight.*


A bit on the yellow side, haha. Love how it all reflects in the water though. Adds a nice touch to the scene.


----------



## Lifeshield

While tweaking I stumbled into an ice cave and **** it was so bright and blue! Looked damned cool though.



Now that's a tree...



I think there's something going on between them two...



Fatality!



Who stole the boat?!


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Amazing!! got the ENB to work, Looking very Nice! Which one do you use again Life ? I remember it being VERY dark in some places, Anyway of making a little brighter ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Amazing!! got the ENB to work, Looking very Nice! Which one do you use again Life ? I remember it being VERY dark in some places, Anyway of making a little brighter ?


I use my own ENB config, based on CLENB, which is currently being revised and tested for balance.

It will still be dark though not as dark as before. Currently I can make my way around most places I've visited without a torch under normal night conditions.


----------



## BradleyW

I know this is not pics but, I left my dog inside breezehome. Told him to wait. I returned next day and he was waiting outside. I left him and went out for a few days. I came back and told him to follow me. We went to helgan via fast travel. I told him to split ways and go home. He started walking off. I return to whiterun next day and he is outside my home and when i talk to him he won't say anything.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adgame*
> 
> wow that sky!
> A bit too dark but the sky is amazing


Thanks!

This is what I've been aiming for, the forest of a night is dark like in real life which is why there are torches in the game


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I use my own ENB config, based on CLENB, which is currently being revised and tested for balance.
> 
> It will still be dark though not as dark as before. Currently I can make my way around most places I've visited without a torch under normal night conditions.


Yes I too am now using a version of the CLENB (Fantasy realism) by Esthins, Everything is perfect apart from the brightness, can barely see anything during the night


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## grishkathefool

Lifeshield, that is a GORGEOUS tree!

Hey, I wanted to ask you something. You know I am using your UW-ENB.

It seems like I'm not getting the DoF effect like I did on you previous ENB profile. DoF fade is set to 0.5 on the bottom of the enbseries.ini, so I assume that it's' on. Any ideas?


Spoiler: enbseries.ini



Quote:


> [ENGINE]
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=false
> MaxAnisotropy=16
> 
> SkipShaderOptimization=false
> 
> [EFFECT]
> UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
> EnableAdaptation=false
> EnableBloom=true
> EnableAmbientOcclusion=true
> EnableDepthOfField=true
> 
> [BLOOM]
> Quality=2
> AmountDay=1.0
> AmountNight=0.7
> 
> BlueShiftAmountDay=0.5
> BlueShiftAmountNight=0.5
> 
> [CAMERAFX]
> LenzReflectionIntensityDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityNight=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0
> 
> // ENB Help Here: http://enbdev.com/doc_skyrim_ssao_ssil_en.htm
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> SamplingQuality=2
> SamplingRange=0.6
> FadeFogRangeDay=7.0
> FadeFogRangeNight=7.0
> SizeScale=0.25
> SourceTexturesScale=0.5
> FilterQuality=1
> AOAmount=0.6
> ILAmount=1.0
> UseIndirectLighting=false
> 
> [NIGHTDAY]
> DetectorDefaultDay=false
> DetectorLevelDay=0.6
> DetectorLevelNight=0.35
> DetectorLevelCurve=1.0
> 
> [ADAPTATION]
> ForceMinMaxValues=false
> AdaptationSensitivity=0.2
> AdaptationTime=0.4
> AdaptationMin=0.1
> AdaptationMax=0.6
> 
> [ENVIRONMENT]
> DirectLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> DirectLightingIntensityNight=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveDay=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveNight=0.8
> DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.3
> DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0
> 
> SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=2.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5
> SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.0
> 
> SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
> SpecularFromLightNight=0.0
> 
> AmbientLightingIntensityDay=0.8
> AmbientLightingIntensityNight=1.0
> AmbientLightingCurveDay=0.2
> AmbientLightingCurveNight=1.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.3
> AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.3
> 
> PointLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> PointLightingIntensityNight=1.5
> PointLightingCurveDay=1.0
> PointLightingCurveNight=1.5
> PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> FogColorMultiplierDay=0.6
> FogColorMultiplierNight=0.8
> FogColorCurveDay=0.4
> FogColorCurveNight=1.0
> 
> ColorPowDay=1.0
> ColorPowNight=0.0
> 
> [SKY]
> Enable=true
> StarsIntensity=1.5
> StarsCurve=0.7
> 
> AuroraBorealisIntensity=1.0
> AuroraBorealisCurve=1.0
> 
> CloudsIntensityDay=0.9
> CloudsIntensityNight=0.9
> 
> CloudsCurveDay=1.25
> CloudsCurveNight=1.25
> CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> GradientIntensity=1.6
> GradientDesaturation=0.6
> 
> GradientTopIntensityNight=0.7
> GradientTopIntensityDay=1
> GradientTopCurveDay=1.0
> GradientTopCurveNight=1.0
> 
> GradientMiddleIntensityDay=0.9
> GradientMiddleIntensityNight=0.8
> GradientMiddleCurveDay=1.5
> GradientMiddleCurveNight=1
> 
> GradientHorizonIntensityDay=1
> GradientHorizonIntensityNight=1
> GradientHorizonCurveDay=1
> GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.2
> 
> SunIntensity=1.8
> SunDesaturation=0.0
> 
> SunCoronaIntensity=1.7
> SunCoronaCurve=1.2
> SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0
> 
> MoonIntensity=1
> MoonCurve=0.5
> MoonDesaturation=0.3
> 
> [OBJECT]
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.9
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.9
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.4
> 
> [LIGHTSPRITE]
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.0
> CurveDay=1
> CurveNight=1
> 
> [WINDOWLIGHT]
> Intensity=1.5
> Curve=1
> 
> [VOLUMETRICFOG]
> IntensityDay=0.8
> IntensityNight=1
> CurveDay=0
> CurveNight=1.0
> 
> [FIRE]
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.5
> CurveDay=1.5
> CurveNight=1.7
> 
> [COLORCORRECTION]
> UsePaletteTexture=true
> 
> [SHADOW]
> ShadowObjectsFix=true
> 
> [DEPTHOFFIELD]
> FadeTime=0.5






Also, I didn't do anything with the enbinjector.ini that was in your zip. I read on another forum that I should add some language in the enbinjector.ini such:
Quote:


> [TARGETPROCESS]
> ProcessName0=SkyrimLauncher.exe
> ProcessName1=skse_loader.exe
> ProcessName2=tesv.exe


I assume this means that I would then use the enbinjector.exe to launch the game. Will this make a difference in what i see versus not using the enbinjector?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The forest of a night is dark like in real life which is why there are torches in the game


I can appreciate it's not for everyone, but I agree, even more so now there's some decent torch mods out there. There's even one that adds a Torch power bash to the one handed skill tree. Use that along with Shar's Deadly Torches then modify the range of the torch with Skyedit and you're rocking!

All I want though really is a mod to have Candlelight stay up indefinitely with/or the ability to dispel it at will.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *Lifeshield, that is a GORGEOUS tree!*
> Hey, I wanted to ask you something. You know I am using your UW-ENB.
> It seems like I'm not getting the DoF effect like I did on you previous ENB profile. DoF is true on the bottom of the enb ini. Any ideas?
> Also, I didn't do anything with the enbinjector.ini that was in your zip. I read on another forum that I should add some language in the enbinjector.ini such:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [TARGETPROCESS]
> ProcessName0=SkyrimLauncher.exe
> ProcessName1=skse_loader.exe
> ProcessName2=tesv.exe
> 
> 
> 
> I assume this means that I would then use the enbinjector.exe to launch the game. Will this make a difference in what i see versus not using the enbinjector?
Click to expand...

I think it is a ruin.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield, that is a GORGEOUS tree!
> Hey, I wanted to ask you something. You know I am using your UW-ENB.
> It seems like I'm not getting the DoF effect like I did on you previous ENB profile. DoF is true on the bottom of the enb ini. Any ideas?
> Also, I didn't do anything with the enbinjector.ini that was in your zip. I read on another forum that I should add some language in the enbinjector.ini such:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [TARGETPROCESS]
> ProcessName0=SkyrimLauncher.exe
> ProcessName1=skse_loader.exe
> ProcessName2=tesv.exe
> 
> 
> 
> I assume this means that I would then use the enbinjector.exe to launch the game. Will this make a difference in what i see versus not using the enbinjector?
Click to expand...

Put the following file in your Skyrim directory, overwrite if prompted.

enbeffectprepass.zip 4k .zip file


Also double check the ini to make sure Depth of Field is enabled.

As for the injector ini I believe that's what you do to get it to run all your applications together. Unless you really need to run SKSE (I don't personally) I probably wouldn't worry about it.

With that said I've never had to do anything like that with it, and rarely use the Injector myself, so may be best to take the word off someone who has/does. Try the enb forum for some info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Yes I too am now using a version of the CLENB (Fantasy realism) by Esthins, Everything is perfect apart from the brightness, can barely see anything during the night


Just increase the night time brightness a little in the effect.fx file (assuming it's using HD6's effect.fx file).


----------



## majin662

Early samples of Lifes new config


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Early samples of Lifes new config


Amazing picture! Love it!


----------



## Demented

Screens of snow and dungeons using LS's config please!


----------



## majin662

well haven't hit dungeons yet but if its interiors you want to see that can be arranged.


----------



## xBISHOPx

So I've got Lifeshield's ENB config minus the film grain and took some screen shots (through steam):


----------



## Demented

About to start my journey up the 7,000 steps to High Hrothgar.


Pretty


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Screens of snow and dungeons using LS's config please!


I'll throw a few dungeons up in a bit, here's a picture of the snow improvement. It's not drastic but it removes the glare somewhat while retaining the overall look. Snow is still white, sorry.







These changes were only made this morning so Majin won't have this yet (will pop him the config later tonight for testing once I've done my daily tweaks).

*Before*



*After*


----------



## Lifeshield

Some more screenshots. All taken with SSAO Fast Mode enabled.

*More snow...*





*Vigilant of Stendaar*



*Frostmere Crypt*







*Frostmere Depths*


----------



## Riou




----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Riften*


----------



## orphennoc

few more from my tweaked enb+fxaa


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

All Injfx.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> All Injfx.


Yes, yes, yes! Clean, colorful, CLEAR! And fxaa only on top of that. Very impressive Mil! Post up your latest set when you're done please!


----------



## orphennoc

wow, wow, milamber this is fantastic, really im alot impressed and looking for it


----------



## AlvoAsh

In case no one knew like me Nvidia 295.73 WHQL was released yesterday. Game-changing performance boost of up to 45% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim!


----------



## Herbie211

Working on an even "skinnier" version of SSAO Fast Mode...this one based on no adaptation and no pallete texture correction.

I need to get this working well, since I finally took the plunge to ugridstoload = 7, lol.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I can appreciate it's not for everyone, but I agree, even more so now there's some decent torch mods out there. There's even one that adds a Torch power bash to the one handed skill tree. Use that along with Shar's Deadly Torches then modify the range of the torch with Skyedit and you're rocking!
> 
> *All I want though really is a mod to have Candlelight stay up indefinitely with/or the ability to dispel it at will.*


I made a simple mod last night that does exactly what you wanted to do. I modeled it after the way that Khajit's Night Eye ability works, you just toggle it on and off. The difference between Night Eye and Candlelight however is that Night Eye is a simple Script that changes the adaptation and saturation of the player's camera. Candlelight is displaying an FX animation over and over and therefore when casting Candlight again it just puts another candle light up in place. But for right now, the indefinite candlelight is working.

So far I've been able to make it to where you can turn on Candlelight indefinitely by just casting Candlelight and then turn it off by casting a new spell I made called "Candlelight Off" which simply just cancels the effect. After several attempts at trying to make it a toggle button, I think it's going to require some extra scripting on my part to make it toggle unless if there is a castable-spell in the game that works like a toggle that you know of (keyword magic, not racial or perk ability). If you want, I'll release my mod later tonight on here for you to use if you want it in its current state. You'll have to purchase the Candlelight Off Tome from a merchant in Whiterun somewhere (I'll make it dirt cheap







).

If you however want to wait until I find a way to make Candelight toggle, then by all means let me know and I'll work on it this weekend.

Edit:

Oh and by the way. Sounds of Skyrim: Wilds was released late last night. For those who didn't know what it was, here's a link to the Youtube video featuring the new version.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I made a simple mod last night that does exactly what you wanted to do. I modeled it after the way that Khajit's Night Eye ability works, you just toggle it on and off. The difference between Night Eye and Candlelight however is that Night Eye is a simple Script that changes the adaptation and saturation of the player's camera. Candlelight is displaying an FX animation over and over and therefore when casting Candlight again it just puts another candle light up in place. But for right now, the indefinite candlelight is working.
> So far I've been able to make it to where you can turn on Candlelight indefinitely by just casting Candlelight and then turn it off by casting a new spell I made called "Candlelight Off" which simply just cancels the effect. After several attempts at trying to make it a toggle button, I think it's going to require some extra scripting on my part to make it toggle unless if there is a castable-spell in the game that works like a toggle that you know of (keyword magic, not racial or perk ability). If you want, I'll release my mod later tonight on here for you to use if you want it in its current state. You'll have to purchase the Candlelight Off Tome from a merchant in Whiterun somewhere (I'll make it dirt cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> If you however want to wait until I find a way to make Candelight toggle, then by all means let me know and I'll work on it this weekend.


I'll wait for the toggle mode. 

If possible it would be cool to use the same key/button to dispel aswell. Only have so many buttons on my control pad. 

Ideally: Charge, release to cast. Charge, release to recast. Tap to dispel.

If you could get it working like that I would love you for life. 

Thanks!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I made a simple mod last night that does exactly what you wanted to do. *snip*


A toggle candlelight would probably become the #1 favorite mod of all time! Sure, you're so strong you can conjure up a Thrall.... Oh that little tiny light? Bet you can't make that last for more than a minute....

Also, I hate running around a dungeon and having candlelight go out right as something starts to attack you. It's like a bad horror movie where your flashlight goes out as soon as you see the killer. It's sad, but I started running around with candlelight in one hand and destruction spell in the other. I really hate the flashlight going out on me.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'll wait for the toggle mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible it would be cool to use the same key/button to dispel aswell. Only have so many buttons on my control pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally: Charge, release to cast. Charge, release to recast. Tap to dispel.
> 
> If you could get it working like that I would love you for life.


When you say "Charge, release to recast" are you implying that you don't want it to be indefinite? It'd be much easier on my part to just make it a Charge->On, Charge(again)->Off like a normal toggle. Kind of like how Night Eye works. Making it tap to dispel would require some hackish scripting that I haven't really seen anyone else do yet, nor in any other spell in the game behave like that (that I could read how it's doing it).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> When you say "Charge, release to recast" are you implying that you don't want it to be indefinite? It'd be much easier on my part to just make it a Charge->On, Charge(again)->Off like a normal toggle. Making it tap to dispel would require some hackish scripting that I haven't really seen anyone else do yet, nor in any other spell in the game behave like that (that I could read how it's doing it).


Whatever is easier for you. I don't mind recasting or indefinite.

I do however (on the other side of the fence on this one I see, haha) find it awesome sometimes when you're in a dungeon and get into a bit of a brawl and the lights go out. Adds a bit of tension to things so perhaps the option to have indefinite and a recastable version would be cool..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> In case no one knew like me Nvidia 295.73 WHQL was released yesterday. Game-changing performance boost of up to 45% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim!


I think at this rate I'm going to sell my crossfire motherboard and HD6870 and get a single slot motherboard with a Nvidia card. Will probably weait until the new CPU's get released though so current ones go down in price a bit more.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Whatever is easier for you. I don't mind recasting or indefinite.
> 
> I do however (on the other side of the fence on this one I see, haha) find it awesome sometimes when you're in a dungeon and get into a bit of a brawl and the lights go out. Adds a bit of tension to things so perhaps the option to have indefinite and a recastable version would be cool..


In that case, I'll make several versions (indefinite will be first release of course).

Infinite candlelight for people who don't like surprises.
Several versions with 5-minute and 10-minute candlelights that can be turned off by recasting or the duration just simply wears off, giving you the chance to recast it when you get the chance. (implementing the tap to dispel will take me a while to learn how to do, but will replace the "turn off by recasting").
Since I'm going to be scripting now, I'll make a version that implements a random duration as well, for those of you who are more adventurous








I think learning how the game controls which shout you use (e.g. Fus, Fus-Ro, Fus-Ro-Dah) would probably be the way I'll determine a recast or dispel. That way I can make it variable and get people's input.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Since I'm going to be scripting now, I'll make a version that implements a random duration as well, for those of you who are more adventurous


Idea for you, if you're feeling adventurous with your scripting...

Make the length depend on the skill level. Higher levels equal longer duration.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Idea for you, if you're feeling adventurous with your scripting...
> 
> Make the length depend on the skill level. Higher levels equal longer duration.


I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like I got myself a project for this weekend


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> In that case, I'll make several versions (indefinite will be first release of course).
> 
> I think learning how the game controls which shout you use (e.g. Fus, Fus-Ro, Fus-Ro-Dah) would probably be the way I'll determine a recast or dispel. That way I can make it variable and get people's input.


Fus and then there was light! Fus-Ro-Dah... and darkness fell upon the land


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> All Injfx.


Please, OH please, post that config!









I just got done reinatlling Skyrim and all mods on both my desktop and laptop. Laptop has low or medium quality versions where applicable, and it works for me. The performance still is no where near my desktop, which has ultra or high versions of all mods (where applicable) and a pretty nice look so far. I'd like so see Milamber's and play with it myself.









I like hunting in this game. Sometimes that's all I'll do.


----------



## majin662

For those excited over the new nvidia drivers the wording is tricky. That 45% is when compared to the old official drivers and based off of interior environments. If you already were using the beta drivers of late that performance increase is next to nothing. But no memory leak is nice compared to the last beta


----------



## Herbie211

AAARRGGH! It's a texture dragon! Lol.



I'm not big on tweaking skyrim/skryimprefs with loads of lod / shadow / thread / terrain / memory tweaks, but these looked like they might have merit based on skimming a few tweak guides...

fSplitDistanceMult

fTreesMidLODSwitchDist
ftreeloaddistance

fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance
fgrasscellradius
iMinGrassSize

These are supposed to help with setting ugrids to 7 or above...

bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0 (otherwise the preloaded cells below just get dumped again (!))
iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000 or 104857600 or 52428800 (high / med / low addition to cell memory allocation)
uExteriorCellBuffer=141 or 72 (versus 64 default for ugrids =8)

Opinions / experiences w/ any of this? Any other big favorite tweaks? I've had a couple crashes and texture glitches with ugrids = 7, but its not as bad as trying to play Rage, lol.


----------



## Maian

This 'Sicarious' Armor is a nice set. It's an Assassin's Creed themed armor, hand painted by the author. Available as both a standalone and a replacer to DB armor (so you can have your style as listener, and then the DB armor be another color -- 4 options to choose from if I remember right).

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9752

A pic of me with the White and Brown variant. It's also cool because I have the Black Sacrament Mod installed, and use the Mask on my character, and you can use both the mask from the Black Sacrament WITH the hood from this Sicarious armor.


----------



## Demented

This is as dark as I want my night time in Skyrim to be. While I understand darker is more realistic, I want to be able to appreciate the game, as well as all of the time I spent making it look the way i want it.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Very nice demented, Which ENB are you using ? And how would I go about editing mine to make Night time the same as yours ? I totally agree, perfect amount of darkness in that shot!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Very nice demented, Which ENB are you using ? And how would I go about editing mine to make Night time the same as yours ? I totally agree, perfect amount of darkness in that shot!


No ENB, just FXAA.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

They just keep getting darker and blurrier.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> They just keep getting darker and blurrier.


Lol, funny you say that because I increased the night time brightness.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Yes, yes, yes! Clean, colorful, CLEAR! And fxaa only on top of that. Very impressive Mil! Post up your latest set when you're done please!


Thanks evensen007









Not knocking anyone's work, but I have always stuck too a more natural look and tried to leave Skyrim how it was intended by the designers each modder has their own vision of how it should look which is what makes everything so interesting. Never been a fan of over intensive bloom, blurred textures with a huge fps penalty I think Injfx can achieve some excellent results with well balanced HDR lighting.


----------



## superj1977

Lifeshield,dude,whats happened to your ENB?
I had a copy few days ago...where can i get it?

I had to reinstall Skyrim becasue i messed with it so much it broke







too many mods and trying out too many ENB settings.

So,where is it hosted now?or is there a problem with it?


----------



## Demented

I need to go to bed. I have been up since 8:30pm yesterday. No, I haven't been playing all of that time.







I worked a 9 hour shift and went food shopping too.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Lifeshield,dude,whats happened to your ENB?
> I had a copy few days ago...where can i get it?
> I had to reinstall Skyrim becasue i messed with it so much it broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many mods and trying out too many ENB settings.
> So,where is it hosted now?or is there a problem with it?


It's on the Nexus. I've made it invisible until me and Majin are done with tweaking it to make it run better, look better, and be in general more balanced in it's design. If you want a copy of it in it's current form I'll send it via PM.


----------



## mrsmiles

hey milamber do you update the post in your sig with your newer updates, if not care to post your latest fxaa config.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want a copy of it in it's current form I'll send it via PM.


I would really appreciate that,thanks









i will keep my eye open on Nexus for your newer tweaked version once its released.

Thanks buddy


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> I would really appreciate that,thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i will keep my eye open* on Nexus for your newer tweaked version once its released.
> Thanks buddy


Funny you should say that...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Funny you should say that...


Hahaha, EPIC! Perfect quote for that guard in particular.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## grishkathefool

Hey Lifeshield,

The Unreal ENB v1.0 in your sig, is that the newest one of yours?

I clicked the link and got this page:


----------



## superj1977

Awww,pretty tree


----------



## majin662

tested the new config some tonight and so far performance on my machine is smooth as can be. I did need to download a torch mod (everlasting torches 2x bright 4x radius) for outside it works wonders , not too much light not too little. you feel kind of just right with it. I'm still trying to adjust to how dark night time can get. I know in real life with no city lights around its pretty pitch black, but for videogame purposes my brain is trained to want to see the bAddie 500 yards away even at midnight lol. Adjustments is all 

Anywho, LOOK..PICS !!





Now for some reason those first two look overwhelmingly dark in picture but in actuality in game they provide some very nice ambient lighting. Guess those will have to be played to be believed.





most of the dungeon felt and looked like these 2. To me it's a nice bit of light where it should be.







This next one, the details are good in the pic, but in game the crab looked friggin juicy and moist 



obligatory super shadowy blurry shot for SS


----------



## ET900

@majin662 wow those pics are lush!! what mods have you used for them ones?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> hey milamber do you update the post in your sig with your newer updates, if not care to post your latest fxaa config.


Here you go

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/2150#post_16412198

Also try the ENB file and extract the InjFX only to see if you prefer that.


----------



## sterik01

Decided to go FXAA only. Performance hit from any ENB that I have tried has finally got to me.







I can't wait to try out milamber's fxaa settings from his latest pictures.









I have shadows set to MEDIUM just to squeeze some more FPS.






Remodeled my home.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Psshhh... I don't need no FXAA. I have a 6970









Get one.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Psshhh... I don't need no FXAA. I have a 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one.


I find your lack of FXAA.... disturbing


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I find your lack of FXAA.... disturbing


Isn't FXAA MSAA on a budget?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Isn't FXAA MSAA on a budget?


Depends on your budget, I guess


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> @majin662 wow those pics are lush!! what mods have you used for them ones?


Short answer: ALOT

Start with S.T.E.P. and then scale that as needed for YOUR NEEDS!  but if you want my exact setup I can send ya a photo of them


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

And... you have a 580


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> And... you have a 580


Yep. But you are correct, MSAA should yield better results.

I was just joshing with ya before


----------



## Milamber

Knocked up a quick video, shows very little really... just been playing with settings - video is WIP of my mod. Make sure you play it in 1080P


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys, I need some advice. How do I get my fires looking more red, without using the realistic lighting mod?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some advice. How do I get my fires looking more red, without using the realistic lighting mod?


If your using ENB, edit enbseries.ini and try this:

Code:



Code:


[FIRE]
IntensityDay=1.0
IntensityNight=2.0


----------



## Riou

All these mods use a lot of VRAM for me. My Skyrim is at close to 2GB VRAM usage.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hey Lifeshield,
> The Unreal ENB v1.0 in your sig, is that the newest one of yours?
> I clicked the link and got this page:


I've hidden it until I'm happy with it. I'd rather release it fully without having to do a thousand updates. Me and Majin are in the proccess of testing and tweaking. If you want to help us out I'll send you a copy of the latest revision via PM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Now for some reason those first two look overwhelmingly dark in picture but in actuality in game they provide some very nice ambient lighting. Guess those will have to be played to be believed.


Screenshots sometimes don't do it justice if I'm honest. I took one a few pages back that looked awesome in game but somehow just didn't look as right in the screenshot.

Going to throw some of those up on the file page if that's ok with you?

Quote:


> obligatory super shadowy blurry shot for SS


----------



## orphennoc

Milamber you really are using only fxaa? how you edit him to camme on this absurd quality?


----------



## Lifeshield

Mexican standoff...



You can swim... but you can't hide...



Moon and Aurora at night.



Depth of Field...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Milamber you really are using only fxaa? how you edit him to camme on this absurd quality?


Are you referring to the video?

Mods, patience and dubstep, its just FXAA solo.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Going to throw some of those up on the file page if that's ok with you?


sure, go for it


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/2150#post_16412198
> Also try the ENB file and extract the InjFX only to see if you prefer that.


This isn't your current Fxaa that you're posting photos of though, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Knocked up a quick video, shows very little really... just been playing with settings - video is WIP of my mod. Make sure you play it in 1080P


Looks truly stunning!

Has anyone tried the new Skyrim HD 1.5 update? He just posted it last night/this morning.


----------



## Lifeshield

Will take a look at that and pick and choose a few bits from it. Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Milamber you really are using only fxaa? how you edit him to camme on this absurd quality?


What Mod is that Armor?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Isn't FXAA MSAA on a budget?


When most people (in this thread especially) refer to FXAA, they are not referring to traditional FXAA as a method of anti-aliasing only.

They are referring to a post process injector tool that does a lot more than just AA. If you want to start from scratch, you can get it here: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=131 or you can find other people's presets.

You can see in this screen shot that it does a lot more than AA.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Isn't FXAA MSAA on a budget?


FXAA does edge-detection on the screen being rendered (in other words, it analyzes only the pixels on your screen). Therefore if you are rendering at 1080p, that's 1080p worth of pixels it has to analyze. And that's why it is so cheap. But all it does is blur the edge, it doesn't actually do anything to fix the edge like in MSAA, SSAA, or CSAA.

MSAA renders the object at a much bigger size than what you see, samples edges from several points on the object (variable by MSAA size 2,4,8,16), shades it once, and then down-sized to the final image. Because of the way this is done, MSAA renders way more than 1080p pixels because it works on objects much larger than what you see. And the number of points you pick (2,4,8,16) will determine how much memory bandwidth it uses. That's why you see 8x MSAA memory eating upwards to 300-400MB of memory on a 1080p screen!! Never go past 4x MSAA on 1080p, it's unnecessary to go higher because the more pixels you are able to draw, the less diagonal effect you have.

Example (think of top image as 1080p and bottom as 480p)


SSAA renders the object as at a much,much bigger resolution than what you see. So if you had SSAA on at 8x. It uses the same sample technique as MSAA. Then for 1080p rendering, your graphics card would have to draw 4x+ the amount of pixels before downsizing it to 1080p. Sure it looks the best out of the three and the memory bandwidth kill is the same as MSAA, but the fill-rate on your graphics card will be saturated and that's why you get awful performance at anything other than 2x.

Just thought I'd throw that piece of knowledge out there









Also an update on my Candlelight Toggle mod, I've got the toggle to work. You can turn it on and off at will. Durations still work, going to make an infinite version. I'm looking into making it a shout-like spell so that you can tap to dispel or hold to recast (I'm not sure if it will be implemented).

If you want the Candlelight Toggle, I'll be uploading it on the Nexus in the next few hours and will let you know on here.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> This isn't your current Fxaa that you're posting photos of though, right?
> Looks truly stunning!
> Has anyone tried the new Skyrim HD 1.5 update? He just posted it last night/this morning.


Quote:


> Version 1.5
> 
> Major stuff
> 
> - Markarth redone
> - ...including Dwemer Ruins textures
> - Fixed the texture bugs from the HD DLC
> - HD reflections for armor/glass (including almost all potions/glass containers)
> - New major LOD textures to match my textures
> 
> Other small new stuff
> 
> - Whiterun: New 2nd city wall texture (You can see it behind the throne in dragonsreach)
> - Whiterun: New slate floor texture in Dragonsreach
> - Whiterun: New Housewood/Thatch normal map
> - Windhelm: New Grave textures
> - Landscape: New Glacier textures
> - Landscape: New River Edge texture
> - Sky: New Sunglare
> 
> Edits
> 
> - Farmhouses: Doors redone
> - Whiterun: Tiled Stone ground adjusted
> - Whiterun: Stone mortar adjusted
> - Whiterun: Wood Carvings enhanced
> - Clutter: Adjusted Enchanting Workbench
> - Landscape: Edited the beach sand texture
> - Landscape: Fixed tiling issue of ocean floor texture
> - Landscape: Adjusted marsh ice texture
> - Windhelm: Several texture fixes


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Also an update on my Candlelight Toggle mod, I've got the toggle to work. You can turn it on and off at will. Durations still work, going to make an infinite version. I'm looking into making it a shout-like spell so that you can tap to dispel or hold to recast (I'm not sure if it will be implemented).
> If you want the Candlelight Toggle, I'll be uploading it on the Nexus in the next few hours and will let you know on here.


awesome, cannot wait. will help with the dark nights better than the super bright torches type mods that end up making interior dark super white


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> This isn't your current Fxaa that you're posting photos of though, right?
> Looks truly stunning!
> Has anyone tried the new Skyrim HD 1.5 update? He just posted it last night/this morning.


Thanks and nope, this is not the old FXAA config - its similar though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> FXAA does edge-detection on the screen being rendered (in other words, it analyzes only the pixels on your screen). Therefore if you are rendering at 1080p, that's 1080p worth of pixels it has to analyze. And that's why it is so cheap. But all it does is blur the edge, it doesn't actually do anything to fix the edge like in MSAA, SSAA, or CSAA.
> 
> .


Thanks for the post and +REP


----------



## Milamber

double post.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Seems every single ENB I have tried now is just too dark at Night! I find myself waiting till morn just to quest and in turn lose some of the enjoyment, (I miss my surprise sun rises)
How would I go about making the nights brighter while using ENB? I have little knowledge of how to edit these Mods.

Milamber, I was wondering what is your latest config and is it still only FXAA ?

Would Love to just get get these Mods in order and start enjoying the game again, been doing nothing but trying out Mod after Mod....


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Seems every single ENB I have tried now is just too dark at Night! I find myself waiting till morn just to quest and in turn lose some of the enjoyment, (I miss my surprise sun rises)
> How would I go about making the nights brighter while using ENB? I have little knowledge of how to edit these Mods.
> Milamber, I was wondering what is your latest config and is it still only FXAA ?
> Would Love to just get get these Mods in order and start enjoying the game again, been doing nothing but trying out Mod after Mod....


Hey mate

My latest config for public is here

I would recommend using the Milamber ENB + FXAA version. I am working on a FXAA only, as seen in this video 



 (make sure you play it in 1080p)


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate
> My latest config for public is here
> I would recommend using the Milamber ENB + FXAA version. I am working on a FXAA only, as seen in this video
> 
> 
> 
> (make sure you play it in 1080p)


Blown away by that Vid, Really great stuff! I'm guessing it has a smaller impact on FPS aswel So defo looking forward to this!
I thought BF3 would have driven me to upgrade my gpu but tbh the Skyrim Modding community has tempted me even more into spanking 500 quid on a new gpu!
Completely unexpected.

Whats the FPS impact and Night time like int he ENB+FXAA version pal ? I can run Skyrim maxxed with very decent frames after latest patch it was even better but throw in a few filthy little Mods and it has its moments of utter despair, I guess thats due to the issues with ENB.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Whats the FPS impact and Night time like int he ENB+FXAA version pal ? I can run Skyrim maxxed with very decent frames after latest patch it was even better but throw in a few filthy little Mods and it has its moments of utter despair, I guess thats due to the issues with ENB.


The main factor that will influence your FPS will be your config > lighting and shadow settings, AA, MODS and draw distance. There is a still a FPS hit of course from the settings in the ENB but give it a crack and see how you go, different for each hardware setup so its not easy to tell, plus I'm not familiar with ATI GPU's.

From what I can tell, switching between FXAA on and OFF there is NO FPS drop with my new config, I will make a video to show this with fraps FPS counter for people when it is done.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> How would I go about making the nights brighter while using ENB?


It depends on what enbeffect it's using. Both HD6 and Opethfeldt have enbeffect files that seperate day and night channels so any based on those you can do it through the effect file (mine uses HD6's file, I think it's better and you can easily drop Opethfeldts into the same file aswell). Just look for day/night brightness under proccesses and increase to make it brighter or decrease it to make it darker.

Or you can increase/decrease directlighting intensity night/ambient lighting intensity night in the enbseries.ini if the enb you're using doesn't offer those channels (it would be better to use one that does if you want to get into modification and desire more control over what you're doing, I do alot of my work in the enbeffect file).

Note that if you bump up the lighting too much in the enb effect file it can make dungeons and interiors overly bright, so try and find a balance between overall brightness and direct and ambient brightness.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Seems I managed to Bork my Skyrim installation, probably due to me fookin about with too many mods.
Managed to remember to back up me saved game though.... Phew!

Spot on chaps, Will have a ganda tmoz after work and fresh Install!


----------



## sterik01

Here are a couple more pics. Installed the update for SKYRIM HD 1.5, but only the first part thats about 1gb.

Just noticed that taking screenshots with STEAM changes colors and the quality. Taking screenshots with FRAPS is a lot better.
I backed up the fxaa after reinstalling SKYRIM... but I have no idea who's fxaa settings it is. I believe it's milambers. Not too sure. How can I find out?





fxaa only.. no enb used.


----------



## majin662

some new pics to go with life's new revision. The days are nice. I forgot to take some night photos. I'll edit some in , in a few but I'm digging them.











Now these next pics are not realistic at all, but hey, I played wow for 5 1/2 years so having Frostmourne at my side is GOING TO HAPPEN !!!!







and an interior shot


----------



## BradleyW

Lifeshield can i have link to your armor retex>? Thank you.


----------



## sterik01

majin ... what sword and armor is that !??!?!?!?!??!!


----------



## modinn

I just uploaded my Candlelight Toggle mod to the Nexus. You just simply recast Candlelight in order to turn off the spell. I've included 1,2,5, and 10 minute duration versions including an Infinite version. I've also added 5 more versions that are "No Magicka Cost" versions. Here's a video demonstrating it in action. Let me know what you think!!





Link to mod


----------



## GeforceGTS

I was about to say downloaded and endorsed but the file is currently unavailable









I'll be sure to try again in the morning though, I hate not being able to dispel candlelight


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I just uploaded my Candlelight Toggle mod to the Nexus. You just simply recast Candlelight in order to turn off the spell. I've included 1,2,5, and 10 minute duration versions including an Infinite version. I've also added 5 more versions that are "No Magicka Cost" versions. Here's a video demonstrating it in action. Let me know what you think!!
> Link to mod


th-th-th-thankkk you !!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> majin ... what sword and armor is that !??!?!?!?!??!!


the armor is Tribal Might. The sword is Frostmourne (search for Lich King)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I was about to say downloaded and endorsed but the file is currently unavailable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to try again in the morning though, I hate not being able to dispel candlelight


nexus is just being an rtard. several other files are saying same thing


----------



## Slightly skewed

If you noobs are going to run around with a small sun floating over your heads why not just lighten the dark areas so you can see? It would look better too. The white light from candlelight makes everything look like garbage.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you noobs are going to run around with a small sun floating over your heads why not just lighten the dark areas so you can see? It would look better too. The white light from candlelight makes everything look like garbage.


because it would ruin the look of the game even more than candlelight, you can't just lighten dark areas without affecting the look of other things. I only use candlelight to check if I've missed anything laying around and for the odd extremely dark dungeon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> majin ... what sword and armor is that !??!?!?!?!??!!


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6348

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10235


----------



## majin662

thanks for the links


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> because it would ruin the look of the game even more than candlelight, you can't just lighten dark areas without affecting the look of other things. I only use candlelight to check if I've missed anything laying around and for the odd extremely dark dungeon.


You can make the dark areas of the dungeons just light enough to see if anything is there without ruining the look of other things. At lest with FXAA and ENB you can. Try it out. I don't understand the necessity of that toggle mod at all.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can make the dark areas of the dungeons just light enough to see if anything is there without ruining the look of other things. At lest with FXAA and ENB you can. Try it out. I don't understand the necessity of that toggle mod at all.


I have my ENB and FXAA set up how I like it already, I'm not going to screw it up for the sake of not having to use candlelight for 30 seconds every once in a while. Are you really staring at the textures and ogling your character alone in dark dungeons while using candlelight?

EDIT:

Download link on nexus is working now









and since this is the screenshot thread, some blur for you SS


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can make the dark areas of the dungeons just light enough to see if anything is there without ruining the look of other things. At lest with FXAA and ENB you can. Try it out. I don't understand the necessity of that toggle mod at all.


While you may not find it necessary, there are tons of people who use it for the same reason as Majin, Geforce, and Lifeshield have stated. They prefer to have darkly-lit dungeons 99% of the time, but when they need to absolutely positively see on the ground for a few seconds the ability to toggle Candlelight on for a few seconds and then back off makes it better. Cater towards the situation in which you would find it useful rather than practicality. Just my thought.

Nobody had posted a toggle version yet or an infinite version for that matter. So I thought I'd be the first


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I have my ENB and FXAA set up how I like it already, I'm not going to screw it up for the sake of not having to use candlelight for 30 seconds every once in a while. Are you really staring at the textures and ogling your character alone in dark dungeons while using candlelight?
> EDIT:
> Download link on nexus is working now


If your only using it once in awhile than I don't see the point of this mod. Is re-casting it or equipping a torch really that difficult a task? I play in 1st person view, and yes, I look at textures. They are much more noticeable in 1st person mode. And so do you. If you didn't, you would be running vanilla textures. I'm just saying, I don't understand the need for the mod. Then again, I don't understand why you all role play as women either.


----------



## GeforceGTS

tbh I agree with you that candlelight looks like crap, that's why this mod interests me, it allows me to dispel it so it doesn't look like crap any longer than needed.

and recasting it? recasting it just makes it last another minute, so that's kinda counter productive... I guess I could use a torch but every time you cast candlelight your alteration increases a little, I'd be missing out on those little skill increases ;x


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ya, that's true. Does the toggle mod still give you those skill gains?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Good question, I hope so, I installed the version that still costs magicka so I don't see why not.

Modinn?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Good question, I hope so, I installed the version that still costs magicka so I don't see why not.
> Modinn?


Candlelight is still an Alteration spell, so it should. Only thing I changed was duration and added a separate script to the Lighting effect for the spell.

And in the future I can even change the brightness and hue of the light if that's something you are interested in. It would be a separate optional .ESP

Edit: I just tested it, currently it's not giving any XP. I'll look into it. That's a weird bug. Should be an easy fix.

Edit2: Apparently the way experience works in the game, it is a factor of how much magicka you use (something I can't overwrite with a script). So if you use the No Cost version, you won't get any experience. If you use the regular version, you will get the normal experience.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There's already a mod(s) that change it's hue.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4419


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There's already a mod(s) that change it's hue.


Really? What's it called? I'd really like to get that mod as I think the original looks pretty ugly too.

edit: That mod looks awesome. +Rep I added it to my mod's description since it's compatible.


----------



## orphennoc

sorry i cant find the link for the armor, i will search more later and i send to you if i found or upload if i cant found.

here some from my game restarting from zero, im using milamber enb+fxaa, and need to say is perfect to my tastes


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> sorry i cant find the link for the armor, i will search more later and i send to you if i found or upload if i cant found.
> here some from my game restarting from zero, im using milamber enb+fxaa, and need to say is perfect to my tastes


Is that vanilla water reflect height or did you change it? Reminds me of one of my background pictures.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

A new config I am making for someone







A few minor changes here and there and another one done lol.

Just ENB (No injFX, FXAA, SMAA etc.)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you noobs are going to run around with a small sun floating over your heads why not just lighten the dark areas so you can see? It would look better too. The white light from candlelight makes everything look like garbage.


Oh wow, really? We really never thought of that idea...









Some of us don't like caves, dungeons, and outdoor areas that look as bright as a summers day. Really, it's personal preference (and I think we already had the discussion of taste being subjective in this thread once before, I don't think we need to go there again). It might not be yours but it is some of ours, don't attack us for that. It's not like it affects you, or your game, in any way now does it? Not when you have the ability to pick and choose what mods you want to use personally.

As for it being a small sun that's easily editable with Sky Edit so that it gives off a more natural glow than overall bright white brilliance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't understand the necessity of that toggle mod at all.


To turn it off when we don't need it. What's hard to understand about that?

Torches are great for exploration but restrictive for combat. Candlelight gives you two free hands, so if you specialize in dual wielding, two handed, or use a shield (sure you can use a torch to parry and get experience from that too, but you don't get the additional armour rating, just some additional fire damage over time which costs a ton of stamina for such little damage without using mods) you're not put at a disadvantage.

It also increases Alteration as another user stated.

In any event, it's better to have something and not need it, than need it and not have it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't understand why you all role play as women either.


I don't understand why you constantly complain about what others do, or how they play, and why you have to constantly attack/insult other people all the time in every thread you post in. Did someone steal your sweetroll?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> some new pics to go with life's new revision. The days are nice. I forgot to take some night photos. I'll edit some in , in a few but I'm digging them.


These two pics I like!

Can you provide a link for the sword please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Lifeshield can i have link to your armor retex>? Thank you.


*Black Sacrament Armour*


----------



## iLLGT3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> 
> 
> /600/height/338338
> 
> some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]






Jesus these are amazing!!

Is this with the new ENB that has DoF?


----------



## Cheetohz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Is that vanilla water reflect height or did you change it? Reminds me of one of my background pictures.


Wow, what mods are you using?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheetohz*
> 
> Wow, what mods are you using?


I believe that was a real photo, haha.


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol what a rube.

Lifesheild, I already posted a link for that armor and sword.

There's a second frostmourne sword mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6348
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10235


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheetohz*
> 
> Wow, what mods are you using?


These mods melt my computer's hardware, so I wouldn't advise anyone else to try them unless you are feeling adventurous and want to give your computer a test run at these awesome graphics.









Ultra-Realistic Lighting
Nude mods (bringing your body closer to your computer)
Bellyache's Super-realistic Creatures
SkyBoost v15 (making sure your hardware is running at top performance)
Sounds of Skyrim - Sound Transformer (giving Skyrim a jolt of life)
Wars in Skyrim - Street Fights(feel like you are there in the war itself)

Let me know how these mods work out for you. I don't think my computer can take much more, I might have to end up switching back to ENB+FXAA.









I hope you didn't take this seriously

Edit: I saw your post on the Candlelight mod page Lifeshield. I'll look into that infinite setting tomorrow when I get the chance. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lifesheild, I already posted a link for that armor and sword.
> There's a second frostmourne sword mod.


Thanks for the links!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Edit: I saw your post on the Candlelight mod page Lifeshield. I'll look into that infinite setting tomorrow when I get the chance. Thanks for the tip!


Anytime. Let me know if it works for you!

I added a link to the mod on my ENB page aswell. WIll probably go live with that a little later (just adding some final touches to the actual file, and sorting screenshots out) so hopefully your mod will get a little more publicity. I can see it being quite a popular (and invaluable) mod for people who want to play with dark nights.


----------



## Cheetohz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I believe that was a real photo, haha.


Heh, DERP... Should have noticed the text on the bottom right... I was excited for a sec too.

EDIT: apparently i woke up this morning and put my shirt on backwards... Clearly the text is on the left side...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheetohz*
> 
> Heh, DERP... Should have noticed the text on the bottom right... I was excited for a sec too.


Give it about a year and you can probably expect something similar.


----------



## Cheetohz

Current mods, but didn't notice anything too extreme like some of the screencaps I see from you guys. Subtle things here and there, I did facepalm though when I loaded in after enabling a few of them and my save was in the middle of a dungeon surrounded by creeps and I didnt have any torches... Everything here did drop me by 10FPS though

ENB sounds like the way to go right now. any tutorials on this? I saw a few links, but nothing that I could use with mod manager so I skipped them.

Same with a few things like skyboost, STEP, etc... thought about tryign them but no mod manager links so just skipped them for now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheetohz*
> 
> ENB sounds like the way to go right now. any tutorials on this? I saw a few links, but nothing that I could use with mod manager so I skipped them.
> Same with a few things like skyboost, STEP, etc... thought about tryign them but no mod manager links so just skipped them for now.


STEP is mostly a manual install proccess. You can use NMM for parts of it but it's advised to do the majority of it manually because of the proccess of elimination with some textures.

Skyboost is currently unneccessary. I'd wait until it goes live with a final version.

ENB and FXAA profiles that don't come in an auto run/install form mostly you just extract all the application files into your main directory and boot the game (unless you use an Injector version in which case you have to run that first).

An example of which ENB files you may see that should be going into your directory (don't always ignore the Data Folder, some people may add a Shader file aswell, check to see what is in it before installing) is shown below. Also note that sometimes an effect text file (not shown) is also included (though I find alot of them hurt performance and aren't worth the performance hit). In some configurations SMAA is included instead of FXAA. Some configurations don't use either so you may not see those files at all.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheetohz*
> 
> -snip-


ENB is just drag and drop once you find the config that you like. There's 3 that I've been bouncing around with that cater towards different visual styles.

Lifeshield's ENB configwhich goes for a tad-brighter look with excellent balanced lighting all around and good saturation Edit: Lifeshield will be posting his new config soon, so watch this link. He'll announce it in this thread as well. posted

Milamber's ENB+FXAA combo I turned off SSAO while I used it and got decent performance. He goes for a darker, realistic tone. Very saturated. Brights are not very bright. Darks are very dark.

Skyrim Enhanced Shaders ,probably the most popular config out at the moment. He goes for a fantasy looks, very saturated colors. He's always tweaking the colors around. Look at his pics to see if it is something you want. The game becomes a tad too warm in colors (Skyrim is a cold place).

Once you've found your favorite config, you can mess around with the settings to make the performance better for you. #1 killer of performance is the SSAO. You can disable it by going to the ENBSeries.ini file and setting "SetAmbientOcclusion=false".

If you have any other questions just ask









And STEP will never have a Nexus Mod Manager link because it is a PDF guide. It doesn't actually contain a mod, it's just a guide on how to get all of the popular mods in the game in a working order that (in the authors opinion) looks best. My advice is to pick and choose the mods you want and install them accordingly. STEP isn't meant to be an end-all-be-all guide to modding. It's supposed to get your foot in the door and help your find mods best suited for your interests.

Edit: I don't know why my changes aren't updating


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Lifeshadow's ENB config which goes for a tad-brighter look with excellent balanced lighting all around and good saturation Edit: Lifeshadow will be posting his new config soon, so watch this link. He'll announce it in this thread as well.


Who?









And it's live. I just released the revised version. I've also included 1920x1080 resolution screenshots of all the images on the file page aswell.









Thanks to Majin for helping test it out. Very much appreciate your input!

If you guys download it and enjoy using it please leave an endorsement. If you have any suggestions then please let me know.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's live. I just released the revised version. I've also included 1920x1080 resolution screenshots of all the images on the file page aswell.


Doh, edited. Lifeshadow is another friend of mine I always get yours and his usernames mixed up









I plan on testing out the config tomorrow night. Thanks for posting it, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's live. I just released the revised version. I've also included 1920x1080 resolution screenshots of all the images on the file page aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Majin for helping test it out. Very much appreciate your input!
> 
> If you guys download it and enjoy using it please leave an endorsement. If you have any suggestions then please let me know.


Woooohooo I'm off to check this out right now! Pretty sure I will like


----------



## orphennoc

few ss from my char Avallon


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I plan on testing out the config tomorrow night. Thanks for posting it, can't wait to try it out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Woooohooo I'm off to check this out right now! Pretty sure I will like


I hope you enjoy.

Main changes from the last version made were sharpening up the image, reducing bloom blurring & purple tinting, saturation & snow brightness, increasing night time brightness (only a little, they're still dark, just not quite as dark), pallette change, removed film grain, improved SSAO, improved performance a little, and a general focus on trying to make it look a little less dreamy and little more realistic while still retaining that fantasy feel and style from before.

Depth of Field is still included, I'll probably throw up another version that Majin tried out as an optional file, which I didn't create (I have permission from Matso to use his Depth of Field anyway). I though it looked good just at the cost of a little performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> few ss from my char Avallon


Your config is really starting to look nice mate.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> ENB is just drag and drop once you find the config that you like. There's 3 that I've been bouncing around with that cater towards different visual styles.
> Lifeshield's ENB configwhich goes for a tad-brighter look with excellent balanced lighting all around and good saturation Edit: Lifeshield will be posting his new config soon, so watch this link. He'll announce it in this thread as well. posted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I hope you enjoy.
> 
> Main changes from the last version made were sharpening up the image, reducing bloom blurring & purple tinting, saturation & snow brightness, increasing night time brightness (only a little, they're still dark, just not quite as dark), pallette change, removed film grain, improved SSAO, *improved performance a little*, and a general focus on trying to make it look a little less dreamy and little more realistic while still retaining that fantasy feel and style from before.


Modinn-- I really have no idea by "Excellent balanced lighting all around" and "Good saturation" ? See screenshots below.

Lifeshield-- How exactly have You "Improved performance a little"? Do Not take this personally but the performance of your "New" config is dreadful.. Lower fps isn't always a bad thing (which Your config has) but Stuttering and Low fps is downright wrong (which Yours has). As far as Your config is concerned I can't really say anything good as it is ALL over the place! It's like You had No idea what You were trying to achieve and just mushed it all together. You took a very well rounded config and well there is no other word for it.. Butchered it lol. There is Nothing Special about this config to get the miserable performance that it gets and the graphics are nothing to right home about.

I am NOT bashing You and I respect the time that anyone puts into their config Just take my criticism with a grain of salt if You want or think about it.

Anyhow here are pics of Your new Config with fps...


----------



## Herbie211

Well my brethren I have a strange question.

I'm working with some highly unusual enb parameters and have a problem I seek advice on.

I have near balance with my day parameters with one big exception. When I force a rainstorm (fw 10a241), the screen goes black. LOL.

Its very strange because the clouds are not black in partly cloudy weather (fw 10e1ef).

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of balance problem? Would Direct Lighting Curve help? I dont understand that parameter.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Lifeshield-- How exactly have You "Improved performance a little"?


By about 10-12 FPS in comparison to the last one. Removing the effect text file and altering the SSAO.

Sorry if you get bad stuttering but, as before, I don't get that problem.

Examples (just had a quick run around and took these), on modified Ultra, running with a High Resolution Texture pack base & full STEP v2.0 on my sigrig:

Here, in one of the more performance heavy hitting areas of the game, before I would get about 30 FPS if I was lucky using the old configuration (It's worth noting I am not using the reduced particle texture mod to improve performance. I could probably improve on this if I did).



Same here. 5FPS more than your screenshot in around the same place.



Getting chased around by a Dragon and still getting decent FPS.



Inside Dragonsreach. 12 FPS more than your screenshot (not quite as bright as in yours either).



Riften Stables 9 FPS more than your screenshot (Darker and more colour, time of day won't change it that dramatically either)



Don't know the other locations you posted or I'd have compared with them aswell. As you can see though my performance and visual quality is better while running on an AMD setup with 4.61gb of texture mods installed.

Hell, I can run "WARZONES - Civil Unrest" and still get decent FPS (I even posted some screenshots, using the mod while running ENB, in the images section for the mod), and that thing hurts performance for alot of people (those that can actually run it in the first place).

It is worth noting that FXAA can sometimes be a bit of a hog. So can V-Sync (at least for me, the difference can vary from 5-10FPS). In the same area of the Whiterun shot if I turn FXAA and V-Sync off I can get over 55FPS which is nearly 16FPS than what you was getting, while running ENB.



Most other areas FXAA doesn't hit hard (sometimes about 2-4FPS) so if you get any serious performance issues try turning it off (Pause key) and disabling V-Sync.

Quote:


> It's like You had No idea what You were trying to achieve


I know what I wanted to achieve.

Quote:


> a general focus on trying to make it look a little less dreamy and little more realistic while still retaining that fantasy feel and style from before.


Something that looks good to "me", which is the most important thing. Whether you think it looks good or not is entirely subjective to your own opinion, which you are entitled to but, overall, it is just that.









Quote:


> Just take my criticism with a grain of salt


I will, no biggy. I don't expect everyone to like it, but I do and that's all that matters the most. That doesn't mean there isn't room for improvement (need to make some cloud less purple, though "Dramatic Skies" doesn't help with that), but I'm still learning alot of new things about ENB as I go along, like coding, etc. It will get better with time and experience, but for now it suits me just fine.


----------



## majin662

@Skewed.

I ALWAYS play as women because dudes are ugly.Boobies > Pecks. Mature, no. True, YES!!


----------



## sterik01

Very true. Want to look at a nice rear rather than a guy's.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

The start of a new config









No DOF or Dynamic DOF... Shadows in the .ini will be handled last.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Skewed.
> I ALWAYS play as women because dudes are ugly.Boobies > Pecks. Mature, no. True, YES!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Very true. Want to look at a nice rear rather than a guy's.


Ya, ya, I've heard it all before. You can try to justify it however you want. You *are* role playing. Maybe you should look up what that means. I can't feel like a badass playing as a women. Much like how Angelina Jolie kicking a dudes butt that's twice here size on screen isn't even remotely believable. Anyways, I don't want to get into this yet again.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I can't feel like a badass playing as a women. Much like how Angelina Jolie kicking a dudes butt that's twice here size on screen isn't even remotely believable.


Play a Nord woman, give her the body texture mod that gives her muscles that make her look like she's on steroids, profit!


----------



## _02

Powerful female magic users or stealth characters seem appropriate to me.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. 5FPS more than your screenshot in around the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting chased around by a Dragon and still getting decent FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Dragonsreach. 12 FPS more than your screenshot (not quite as bright as in yours either).
> 
> 
> 
> Riften Stables 9 FPS more than your screenshot (Darker and more colour, time of day won't change it that dramatically either)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the other locations you posted or I'd have compared with them aswell. As you can see though my performance and visual quality is better while running on an AMD setup with 4.61gb of texture mods installed.
> 
> Hell, I can run "WARZONES - Civil Unrest" and still get decent FPS (I even posted some screenshots, using the mod while running ENB, in the images section for the mod), and that thing hurts performance for alot of people (those that can actually run it in the first place).
> 
> It is worth noting that FXAA can sometimes be a bit of a hog. So can V-Sync (at least for me, the difference can vary from 5-10FPS). In the same area of the Whiterun shot if I turn FXAA and V-Sync off I can get over 55FPS which is nearly 16FPS than what you was getting, while running ENB.


I just re-installed Your config to Match Your positions in your pics the best that I could. I always try everyone's config's.. Obviously I don't use them as I have My own lol.










In Your pic of this picture Your Draw distance or Specularity fade is alot lower than mine and it's clear to see..










In whiterun the fps are pretty much the same.. Although in my pic I have higher detail than yours and slighty less fps..










Outside of Riverwood this was as close to the time of day and type of day as in your pic.. Again my pic has far more detail and is evident in the tree's... Yours are Mush..










Inside dragon reach.. colors are basically the same.. Your looking slightly up and are farther in.. once again I have higher detail showing...










Once again Your Draw distance.Specularity fade is less than in my pics as evident by the tree's in the background and detail on the ground..

In Any case My pics are of YOUR config as it was downloaded.. The differences are Very apparent between Your pics and mine of Your config.. So either Your running lower settings than I am or Your using a different config in these pics as evident as the trees in this pic that You took outside Riverwood : The trees have No definition.. Look at where the needles should be like in my pic of your config..



Your Pic..










My pic..

Why such a huge difference? Judging by the pics it's easy to see why your fps are higher..

Any how like I said.. I tried Your config to see what it's like.. and like I said before I respect the time that anyone put's into their configs.


----------



## Lifeshield

Ok I ripped out my modified ini and went with the standard one generated by Skyrim when you click Ultra.

Settings are as follows:

Standard Ultra - AA Off (I never play with in game AA on, just FXAA + Skyrim FXAA, Skyrim FXAA is off in the first two sets of screenshots) - Shadows High, Distant Object Detail - High (I don't ever play with Shadows at Ultra, never have because they cripple my framerate by over half! You'll see an example of this later!). All sliders pushed to max as standard Ultra allows. In my ini I have set grass and tree shadows to enabled, V-Sync is disabled.

Mods as stated before. ENB+FXAA & 4.61gb of Textures (mostly STEP v2.0) over the high resolution texture pack.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Couldn't be bothered to kill the dragon that decided to pester me so the lighting will have to do. Took it further back.



Riverwood Bridge (for some reason this Dragon keeps chasing me around Skyrim!).



Inside Dragonsreach



Think this was the same spot outside Riften.





Ini's for the above:

Skyriminis.zip 3k .zip file


Now same settings but with Object Detail set at Ultra. Still no Skyrim FXAA.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Ini files for second set of screenshots:

Skyrimnis.zip 3k .zip file


A comparison shot of with ENB+FXAA vs without. Ultra settings as the last set (with Shadows set to High) with Skyrim FXAA turned on.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









The difference is a mere 9FPS.

Lastly full on Ultra, with ENB+FXAA and Skyrim FXAA. No AA.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A massive 25FPS hit!

Now you can see why I always play with Shadows on High.









Still no idea why my Pine Trees are crap though. Everything that could affect them via in game settings is at max. Object Detail Fade is unchecked. AF is application controlled via drivers and at x16 in game Catalyst AI set to quality. I'm blaming Vurt until I find out (might try a reinstall and see if that fixes it). It's not the sliders and I didn't change anything to do with trees in the ini (except the shadows). Maybe Vurts needs reinstalling or something. Haven't looked so good since I updated Vurts, even up close they look awful compared to what they used to look like. They also seem to pick and choose when they look good and when they don't.

The only time my FPS gets really crippled when using the ENB+FXAA is if I use normal Anti Aliasing past x4, set Shadows to Ultra, or play with V-Sync enabled (which I tend to do alot, the hit doesn't bother me in comparison to Shadows or AA). Even with the modified ini it sits at a reasonable level.









I could go on (I think I've gone on enough already actually) but I shouldn't need to justify myself because there is no trickery at work here, I assure you. I'm not a liar, and neither have I any reason to.


----------



## Riou

ENB mods look too pretty in this game.

Khajit > Argonian > Elves > Humans


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ya, ya, I've heard it all before. You can try to justify it however you want. You *are* role playing. Maybe you should look up what that means. I can't feel like a badass playing as a women. Much like how Angelina Jolie kicking a dudes butt that's twice here size on screen isn't even remotely believable. Anyways, I don't want to get into this yet again.


This is all your opinion, obviously. I know what role-playing means. But just because you can't feel like a badass playing a woman doesn't mean I can't. I have a female, Wood-Elf Assassin, who I like playing way better than my Male, Heavy Nord.

In regards to a woman beating someone up who is twice their size? How is that NOT believable? If a fight was a case of the 'Bigger Man Wins,' then UFC would just be whoever can bench-press the most. In a boxing match, sure, size matters to an extent, but in a sword fight? That means nothing. However, I do find it silly when there's some skinny little female in the game wielding a 2-handed Warhammer while wearing a full set of heavy armor (that probably weighs what, 150 lbs for the armor alone?). Yea, THAT part is not believable at all. For a female to be able to wear that and wield a giant 2-handed weapon, she'd have to look like Hammer from Fable 2.

And to add something more to the topic at hand:





And this next one, I took not because it's awesome (some might say it is) but because I was fighting this guy in the dark, and when I went to pull out my torch to loot his pockets, I found him like this (location: Pinewatch Cave):


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ya, ya, I've heard it all before. You can try to justify it however you want. You *are* role playing. Maybe you should look up what that means. I can't feel like a badass playing as a women. Much like how Angelina Jolie kicking a dudes butt that's twice here size on screen isn't even remotely believable. Anyways, I don't want to get into this yet again.


lol i'm in the same boat as you. perhaps most people like playing as women because of all the skimpy armor mods that are out.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> perhaps most people like playing as women because of all the skimpy armor mods that are out.


Nope. My favourite armour sets are Black Sacrament, Mystic Elven, Divine Aegis, Silverlight (with light chainmail) and Wondrous. I think I had a bit of a laugh with Nocturnal when that was released (along with Lightsabres to look like a badass Jedi) but that's about it. Most skimpy sets in general look pretty horrible, most.

I tried a Tera one that looked pretty cool when used with some other armour pieces but it would only go with the included head type which just looked wrong.


----------



## majin662

I dont role play when i play role aying games. I dont "become" the mystic elf of blah blah blah. I "become" that hot chic with a nice booty in skimpy armor. My wife even looks at the armor like oh la la. But at the same time my fav armor is the mystic elven and tribal might and imperial one without skimpy meshes so im not entirely perverted.

As far as lifes config havent had a chance to read the last page f this yet as im at work but all my photos of late unless otherwise stated are with that config and im getting no stutter. Will be glad to test certain conditions if ya like though.

Ooooooh on another note. Guess whats on its way?? It rhymes with hive-hati tree fig. Word!!!!!!!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

does NMM detect conflicts at install? I've been wary of many mods to be safe.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> does NMM detect conflicts at install? I've been wary of many mods to be safe.


It detects file conflicts. In other words if you install Skyrim HD 2k and it replaces the "SnowPath.dds" file. And then you go to install something like Better Landscape Textures on top of it, NMM will ask you whether or not you want to replace the "SnowPath.dds" file you already have in your data folder.

Mod conflicts, .ESP's for example, can only be solved by either sorting the plugin load order by yourself or using Boss which does it automatically for you.

A better way to handle file conflicts is with Mod Organizer or Wrye Bash. Both of these programs (mod managers) allow you to specify which mods should overwrite the textures in other mods by specifying an "Install Order".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol, epic hax on the FPS counter (I wish I got FPS like that). :3


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> lol i'm in the same boat as you. perhaps most people *like playing as women because of all the skimpy armor* mods that are out.


Yes.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I got bored of adjusting my other enb stuff so I decided to give yours a whirl. Now going by the pictures you post, I wasn't expecting much, but was pleasantly suprised. I plan on making a few adjustments, and will post pics at some point. Very well done though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Thanks.

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Is that Hvergelmir's Texture Mod?


----------



## Lifeshield

If it was in STEP v2.0 then most likely yes (though I don't see it in my list of saved zip files).

Edit: No. Looking at the file I remember not bothering to install it because it only has one armour setfully retextured (according to the description page). I think it was one for me to watch.


----------



## Slightly skewed

bleh.


----------



## orphennoc

few more ss from last gameplay



















Avallon after a hair cut


----------



## Slightly skewed

Those are really nice. Feel free to post up your config at some point.


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Demented

Denego, my Wood Elf. I can't stop creating new characters!!


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It depends on what enbeffect it's using. Both HD6 and Opethfeldt have enbeffect files that seperate day and night channels so any based on those you can do it through the effect file (mine uses HD6's file, I think it's better and you can easily drop Opethfeldts into the same file aswell). Just look for day/night brightness under proccesses and increase to make it brighter or decrease it to make it darker.
> 
> Or you can increase/decrease directlighting intensity night/ambient lighting intensity night in the enbseries.ini if the enb you're using doesn't offer those channels (it would be better to use one that does if you want to get into modification and desire more control over what you're doing, I do alot of my work in the enbeffect file).
> 
> Note that if you bump up the lighting too much in the enb effect file it can make dungeons and interiors overly bright, so try and find a balance between overall brightness and direct and ambient brightness.


Right Ive finally got round to sorting out my Skyrim Installation and Now got me ENB all ready to go.
Would I be right in thinking that these settings are the ones I need to change Lifeshield in order to make the night time Brighter ?

DirectLightingCurveDay=0.8
DirectLightingCurveNight=1.0
DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0

found within the ENBseries.ini file, I have had a poke about with the enbeffect file and it is indeed using the HD6 but the only thing I have changed in there so far was to disable the Ambient occlusion.
Appreciate any help on this.

Cheers


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Right Ive finally got round to sorting out my Skyrim Installation and Now got me ENB all ready to go.
> Would I be right in thinking that these settings are the ones I need to change Lifeshield in order to make the night time Brighter ?
> DirectLightingCurveDay=0.8
> DirectLightingCurveNight=1.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> found within the ENBseries.ini file, I have had a poke about with the enbeffect file and it is indeed using the HD6 but the only thing I have changed in there so far was to disable the Ambient occlusion.
> Appreciate any help on this.
> Cheers


Look for this section in the HD6 enbeffect file, it's near the top:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



// Darker Nights ( Night Keypress 1+Pageup/down, Night, Day )
// Only uses these values if "#define HD6_DARKER_NIGHTS" does not have '//' infront

// keypress 1,2: night, day night, day
float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, *0.80,* 1.00 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters before contrast adjustment)
float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, *0.90*, 1.00 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters after contrast adjustment)
float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, *1.00,* 1.00 ); // Contrast Night, Day, v11.2: 1.0, 0.97, 0.85
float4 uctsat = float4( 0.20, -0.80, *0.75,* 1.00 ); // Saturation Night, Day (Remember if using HD6_COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT that will also be desaturating the night)

// keypress 4: Saturation



The bolded and underlined segment is what affects nights there. The numbers to the right of them affect days.

For brightness, higher equals lighter (try it in 0.05 increments at a time, don't make it too drastic or you'll burn your eyes out!).

For Contrast higher equals darker.

For Saturation higher equals a little darker (doesn't seem as much for night as when you change saturation elsewhere) but it does bring colour out more (like moonlight reflections and lights, etc) I plan to implement this effect better in a later update once I've experiemented with it a bit more.

If you increase brightness here you'll want to make sure to try and keep contrast and saturation in check. You'll also need to watch your pointlighting where you can (which is where I find it gets tricky).

Once you're happy there then start messing with the ENBseries ini. I find using enbeffect as your base then tweaking it with enbseries.ini works out best. If you just want a slight bump you can just alter DirectLightingIntensityNight, DirectLightingCurveNight, AmbientLightingIntensityNight, or AmbientLightingCurveNight within the enbseries.ini.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> FXAA does edge-detection on the screen being rendered (in other words, it analyzes only the pixels on your screen). Therefore if you are rendering at 1080p, that's 1080p worth of pixels it has to analyze. And that's why it is so cheap. But all it does is blur the edge, it doesn't actually do anything to fix the edge like in MSAA, SSAA, or CSAA.
> MSAA renders the object at a much bigger size than what you see, samples edges from several points on the object (variable by MSAA size 2,4,8,16), shades it once, and then down-sized to the final image. Because of the way this is done, MSAA renders way more than 1080p pixels because it works on objects much larger than what you see. And the number of points you pick (2,4,8,16) will determine how much memory bandwidth it uses. That's why you see 8x MSAA memory eating upwards to 300-400MB of memory on a 1080p screen!! Never go past 4x MSAA on 1080p, it's unnecessary to go higher because the more pixels you are able to draw, the less diagonal effect you have.
> Example (think of top image as 1080p and bottom as 480p)
> 
> SSAA renders the object as at a much,much bigger resolution than what you see. So if you had SSAA on at 8x. It uses the same sample technique as MSAA. Then for 1080p rendering, your graphics card would have to draw 4x+ the amount of pixels before downsizing it to 1080p. Sure it looks the best out of the three and the memory bandwidth kill is the same as MSAA, but the fill-rate on your graphics card will be saturated and that's why you get awful performance at anything other than 2x.
> Just thought I'd throw that piece of knowledge out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also an update on my Candlelight Toggle mod, I've got the toggle to work. You can turn it on and off at will. Durations still work, going to make an infinite version. I'm looking into making it a shout-like spell so that you can tap to dispel or hold to recast (I'm not sure if it will be implemented).
> If you want the Candlelight Toggle, I'll be uploading it on the Nexus in the next few hours and will let you know on here.


+Rep for fxaa, msaa and ssaa info. I learnt something today!


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Look for this section in the HD6 enbeffect file, it's near the top:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> // Darker Nights ( Night Keypress 1+Pageup/down, Night, Day )
> 
> // Only uses these values if "#define HD6_DARKER_NIGHTS" does not have '//' infront
> 
> // keypress 1,2: night, day night, day
> 
> float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, *0.80,* 1.00 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters before contrast adjustment)
> 
> float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, *0.90*, 1.00 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters after contrast adjustment)
> 
> float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, *1.00,* 1.00 ); // Contrast Night, Day, v11.2: 1.0, 0.97, 0.85
> 
> float4 uctsat = float4( 0.20, -0.80, *0.75,* 1.00 ); // Saturation Night, Day (Remember if using HD6_COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT that will also be desaturating the night)
> 
> // keypress 4: Saturation
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded and underlined segment is what affects nights there. The numbers to the right of them affect days.
> 
> For brightness, higher equals lighter (try it in 0.05 increments at a time, don't make it too drastic or you'll burn your eyes out!).
> For Contrast higher equals darker.
> For Saturation higher equals a little darker (doesn't seem as much for night as when you change saturation elsewhere) but it does bring colour out more (like moonlight reflections and lights, etc) I plan to implement this effect better in a later update once I've experiemented with it a bit more.
> 
> If you increase brightness here you'll want to make sure to try and keep contrast and saturation in check. You'll also need to watch your pointlighting where you can (which is where I find it gets tricky).
> 
> Once you're happy there then start messing with the ENBseries ini. I find using enbeffect as your base then tweaking it with enbseries.ini works out best. If you just want a slight bump you can just alter DirectLightingIntensityNight, DirectLightingCurveNight, AmbientLightingIntensityNight, or AmbientLightingCurveNight within the enbseries.ini.


Great stuff pal, really spot on Indeed! +rep!
I really don't want to be messing too much with the ENB I just want the night time to be closer to the vanilla Skyrim so Hopefully I wont have to change too much


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Seems I only had to adjust the first line of code a couple of times to get it to where I wanted!

Great stuff Lifeshield!


----------



## sterik01

Tried a couple mods. I got a bit bored. Don't know what to do, I've been trying to avoid doing the main quest.


----------



## Ryanhabs

One pic... that's tough to decide which I like best....



This is one of my favorites as I think its funny that the dude is all curled up like that is going to save him.


----------



## sterik01

Fetal position stops dragons from attacking.


----------



## orphennoc

fews ss from the last enb from lifeshield, i really love more than all the rain (im using a mod to more rain 66%less visible)

and im using all step process over the hd oficial pack











but i deslike just this is not a big problem just much dark in middle day (ss near the village in highrotgar thr black is water)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Fetal position stops dragons from attacking.


What armor is that your using?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> but i deslike just this is not a big problem just much dark in middle day (ss near the village in highrotgar thr black is water)


Never seen the water be this dark before. Can you take a screenshot of the map when you're at this location so I can check it out and fix it if possible?

Also out of interest was you playing with SSAO on or off? Can you recreate this issue with water anywhere else?

Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Great stuff pal, really spot on Indeed! +rep!
> I really don't want to be messing too much with the ENB I just want the night time to be closer to the vanilla Skyrim so Hopefully I wont have to change too much


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Seems I only had to adjust the first line of code a couple of times to get it to where I wanted!
> Great stuff Lifeshield!


Glad it helped you out.


----------



## BradleyW

Sexy Girl Gone Goth!


----------



## sterik01

Velvec. Search on skyrimnexus. ******* sweet.


----------



## Demented




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Velvec. Search on skyrimnexus. ******* sweet.


Thanks! rep.


----------



## tiger187126

i walked out of whiterun and found quadruplets guarding my horse.



statue of azura with a black moon.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> i walked out of whiterun and found quadruplets guarding my horse.


They each have a different ID, click on them in console to get it and 'kill' them one at a time, they won't respawn then (I had 3 Louis Letrush's outside Whiterun).

Or 'disable' them, either way works.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Just updated my mods following STEP v2.0
What a improvement. I also installed the Unreal enb mod. Like it alot other than the darkness in my house, night, and caves. Is there any way to mod it so it wont be as dark, I already killed my horse twice just trying to ride at night







.

Some screenies:



At night riding (not much for torches or magic light


In cave


----------



## AlvoAsh




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Is there any way to mod it so it wont be as dark.


It shouldn't be that dark outside at night, try increasing the brightness. While darker than vanilla you should be able to make your way around outside at night without a torch (at least I can anyway).

Failing that look up the suggestion I made a page or so back to increase night time darkness, or just flick off the FXAA by pressing the Pause Key..


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*


nice pic

my modded V.. ( rocks, groundtextures, armors, chars, sky, lightning ) thanx to skyrimnexus..











aaand...remember modding this one?!











^^


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## AlvoAsh

Nice pics everyone







Got a couple more.. Really like your new ENB settings Lifeshield. I've been running it a while now and I'm getting really good performance overall around 40 in busy cities and some places in the wilds where there are lots of trees and an easy 50+ inside but can't make my mind up whether or not to go back to the UW-ENB 1.2 Missing the dreamy look a little now hmmm hehe. Thank you and the people that helped test it and again for sharing.












Finally got around to leveling my smithing up on my 6th character, Smelting mod ftw! So made some Daedric armor and now my character is very happy


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Now I know how to edit the enbeffect file think I'm going to have to give ure latest config a whirl Lifeshield.

Only problem it seems every time I have tried to download it its failed, Page constantly times out on Skyrim nexus.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Now I know how to edit the enbeffect file think I'm going to have to give ure latest config a whirl Lifeshield.
> Only problem it seems every time I have tried to download it its failed, Page constantly times out on Skyrim nexus.


If it's when you select the server and you keep selecting one based in the UK, try a US server, UK servers always time out/fail for me


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> If it's when you select the server and you keep selecting one based in the UK, try a US server, UK servers always time out/fail for me


I've noticed this too. Partial downloads with any server quite often as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> If it's when you select the server and you keep selecting one based in the UK, try a US server, UK servers always time out/fail for me


Sometimes you have to repeatedly download it before it works as well.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Now I know how to edit the enbeffect file think I'm going to have to give ure latest config a whirl Lifeshield.
> Only problem it seems every time I have tried to download it its failed, Page constantly times out on Skyrim nexus.


 unrealenb.zip 1,054k .zip file


May differ slightly as I'm experimenting with nighttime saturation. If you find any problem with it just drop it back down to 1.00 in enbeffect file in the same section I showed you to edit it before. You'll also need to edit night brightness if you want it to be lighter.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sexy Girl Gone Goth!


give her some tattoos !!!!


----------



## majin662

will be out of commission for a few days while I wait on my upgrades to come in. Have a coworker who wanted my PC basically and offered me some nice dough for it (or parts of it really). Upgrading from this i5 2500k (to him) to a i7 2700k (to me and had a 20$ coupon on it) from these sniper ddr3 1600's (to him) to sniper ddr3 2133's (me) asrock extreme3 gen3 (him) to extreme4 gen3 (me) 64gb samsung 830 SSD (him) to 128GB samsung 830 SSD (me) and for my Skyrim enjoyment !!!! From the 448core 560ti 1280mb vram (him) to evga gtx 580 3gb vram (me. Classified was sold out @newegg)

Hope to be back early next week and pumping out pics of skyrim with as many full resolution texture mods as I can muster


----------



## Lifeshield

<<<<<< Jealous... -.-


----------



## MetallicAcid

OK!!

Now it's finally my turn to post up some pictures!

TESV 2012-02-24 13-19-46-68.bmp 6075k .bmp file


TESV 2012-02-24 16-20-03-34.bmp 6075k .bmp file


TESV 2012-02-24 16-53-48-27.bmp 6075k .bmp file


TESV 2012-02-24 16-53-48-27.bmp 6075k .bmp file


TESV 2012-02-26 13-49-56-16.bmp 6075k .bmp file


By the way, can everyone see the pictures ok?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> OK!!
> Now it's finally my turn to post up some pictures!
> 
> TESV 2012-02-24 13-19-46-68.bmp 6075k .bmp file
> 
> 
> TESV 2012-02-24 16-20-03-34.bmp 6075k .bmp file
> 
> 
> TESV 2012-02-24 16-53-48-27.bmp 6075k .bmp file
> 
> 
> TESV 2012-02-24 16-53-48-27.bmp 6075k .bmp file
> 
> 
> TESV 2012-02-26 13-49-56-16.bmp 6075k .bmp file
> 
> By the way, can everyone see the pictures ok?


Why you post as attachments?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why you post as attachments?


I don't know how to fix :'( PLEASE TEACH


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I don't know how to fix :'( PLEASE TEACH


Two icons left of the file attachment tool is the image attachment tool. 

Use jpg or png to lessen upload time. The larger the file the longer it will take.


----------



## MetallicAcid

ALRIGHT!









Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> ALRIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


No problem.

Rolled back to UW-ENB v1.2 for a bit, still my favourite config so far.


----------



## Slightly skewed

ENB v.102 has that weird clear water nonsense going on. Boris is working on .107 supposedly which should fix the dark shadows of .106


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> ENB v.102 has that weird clear water nonsense going on. Boris is working on .107 supposedly which should fix the dark shadows of .106


I think that's caused by SSAO. Try turning it off and enabling AO through Nvidia instead.

Can't wait to try 107. Performance in 105 and above was really good.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think that's caused by SSAO. Try turning it off and enabling AO through Nvidia instead.
> 
> Can't wait to try 107. Performance in 105 and above was really good.


I'm aware. The ENB SSAO looks so much better though. I didn't notice the clear water issue using SSAO in ENB .105 or .106. Thanks for the suggesting though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm aware. The ENB SSAO looks so much better though. I didn't notice the clear water issue using SSAO in ENB .105 or .106. Thanks for the suggesting though.


Funnily enough I've never had/noticed this issue while using SSAO with anyones configuration, lol.

I'm not sure if it's tied to a specific version either. I think it's just the way it proccesses. I could be wrong here, but I think Boris mentioned something about fixing this in a later version of ENB.


----------



## ET900

Guys just wondering if ENB totally destroys your fps like it does mine? After seeing all these screens here i switched from fxaa ppi to a nice realistic enb config (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4463). I tried so many of them and found that one to best suit my tastes. Its amazing







Because of the fps hit the ssao version was just not an option for me so i went for the non ssao version. Still with fxaa ppi i will get pretty damn solid framerates staying above 50fps pretty much always. with enb its way more messy though. i'll be going all over the place dropping down to close to 30fps at times. I like to keep skyrim above 45fps so i had to remove enb







I do have some other texture mods installed but i haven't maxed out my vram yet so its not because of that...

I know this isn't supposed to be a support thread but was just hoping some of you enb users might have some useful tips as i would like to be running that lovely enb config again if i can! as you can see from my sig i have a pretty decent setup. 2500k is running @4.5ghz and the 6950 has the extra shaders unlocked and is currently clocked at 930/1350. was quite suprised with the performance hit tbh :/


----------



## propa




----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Well dabbled with the enb.ini and helpd alot. Liken it alot now! Now I just gotta wait to get my other 580 back from rma to run at ultra







.
Is there a good camera mod to take ss with, or does everyone pretty much use the standard?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Guys just wondering if ENB totally destroys your fps like it does mine? After seeing all these screens here i switched from fxaa ppi to a nice realistic enb config (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4463). I tried so many of them and found that one to best suit my tastes. Its amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the fps hit the ssao version was just not an option for me so i went for the non ssao version. Still with fxaa ppi i will get pretty damn solid framerates staying above 50fps pretty much always. with enb its way more messy though. i'll be going all over the place dropping down to close to 30fps at times. I like to keep skyrim above 45fps so i had to remove enb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some other texture mods installed but i haven't maxed out my vram yet so its not because of that...
> I know this isn't supposed to be a support thread but was just hoping some of you enb users might have some useful tips as i would like to be running that lovely enb config again if i can! as you can see from my sig i have a pretty decent setup. 2500k is running @4.5ghz and the 6950 has the extra shaders unlocked and is currently clocked at 930/1350. was quite suprised with the performance hit tbh :/


Some people it just seems to hit more than others. I can get anywhere from 40FPS to 60FPS with it in most locations with my current configuration (which is a heavy hitter since I added filmgrain, FXAA, etc to it), but when I turn it off the increase can be anywhere from 10FPS to 60FPS more (in some caves and indoor locations, running vanilla I get well over 100 FPS, I have some screens somewhere of running ENB and getting 90-100 FPS in some locations too, lol). I've seen people get less FPS than me, some I've seen more. Some people complain they can't run it, or have performance issues while others state they have a perfectly fine experience. I've tried a few configs and normally get around the same FPS depending on what other effects that have been thrown in (like FXAA Shaders, Depth of Field, and effect text files, etc).

You can try toning down some of the effects for some more performance. If it uses a FXAA turn it off for a bit of extra performance (Pause Key). You can also try removing effect text files (not the enbeffect file) from the directory as they can hit performance too. Disable SSAO, disable Indirectlighting, or lower the quality of Bloom (set it to 2) somewhat. Disable Depth of Field. All of these can be a rather big performance hit sometimes so see if you can tweak them to find the right balance for you.

Also as shown earlier, Ultra shadows are a massive performance hit. I showed a 25FPS difference between High and Ultra. If you have them on Ultra try toning them down somewhat. The visual difference isn't that great (at least to me it isn't anyway). Try setting them to High and then tweaking them aswell in your ini.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> /snip


I remember when you posted a couple of those screenshots before over on enbdev (if I remember rightly you said you was using just the Bethesda High Resolution Pack), and was looking forward to seeing some more. I see you posted these in the screenshots thread there aswell.

Nicely taken screenshots.


----------



## propa

Thx
my problem is, to get this nice Colours for my opinion without Bloom


----------



## Demented

It's moments like these:







that really make me appreciate the game.


----------



## Milamber

All done! Make sure you watch in 1080p


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> All done! Make sure you watch in 1080p


So that's just InjFX (which is FXAA, right?)?


----------



## smex




----------



## Lifeshield

I looked twice but I will not be fooled!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> So that's just InjFX (which is FXAA, right?)?


Yup, 90fps with my setup..


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


Fantastic images Propa, three questions, what enb/fxaa/settings are you using (could you post them up?) and what are you using too make Lydia and (I havent got the other lady) look the way they do? Very interested


----------



## propa

Thx Chobbit,

tis is not a special ENB is a mix of some ENB released on Nexus awith some Fixes and Tweaks by my self. No FXAA, using ATI SSAA boxed.
The other Lady is Barbara the Barbarian my main Character







and i am Using a compilation of idel Animation from TES4 lets Dance.








Sorry 4 my bad english


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Someone was after an ENB config with heavy shadows and realistic lighting, so here is what I've done so far.... time was 6:30pm.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## sterik01

FMilamber,

are the settings from the new video in your sig? I'd like to try it out. Looks awesome.


----------



## sterik01

Is it that dark one? Too dark lol.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> FMilamber,
> 
> are the settings from the new video in your sig? I'd like to try it out. Looks awesome.


Nope the screenshots I posted are an ENB with Injfx config. It's dark from the foliage and time of day.

I haven't posted the config from the video yet.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> All done! Make sure you watch in 1080p


Post it up!!!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Some people it just seems to hit more than others. I can get anywhere from 40FPS to 60FPS with it in most locations with my current configuration (which is a heavy hitter since I added filmgrain, FXAA, etc to it), but when I turn it off the increase can be anywhere from 10FPS to 60FPS more (in some caves and indoor locations, running vanilla I get well over 100 FPS, I have some screens somewhere of running ENB and getting 90-100 FPS in some locations too, lol). I've seen people get less FPS than me, some I've seen more. Some people complain they can't run it, or have performance issues while others state they have a perfectly fine experience. I've tried a few configs and normally get around the same FPS depending on what other effects that have been thrown in (like FXAA Shaders, Depth of Field, and effect text files, etc).
> 
> You can try toning down some of the effects for some more performance. If it uses a FXAA turn it off for a bit of extra performance (Pause Key). You can also try removing effect text files (not the enbeffect file) from the directory as they can hit performance too. Disable SSAO, disable Indirectlighting, or lower the quality of Bloom (set it to 2) somewhat. Disable Depth of Field. All of these can be a rather big performance hit sometimes so see if you can tweak them to find the right balance for you.
> 
> Also as shown earlier, Ultra shadows are a massive performance hit. I showed a 25FPS difference between High and Ultra. If you have them on Ultra try toning them down somewhat. The visual difference isn't that great (at least to me it isn't anyway). Try setting them to High and then tweaking them aswell in your ini.


I see. I thought shadows were mainly a cpu killer in skyrim so ive always ran them on ultra as my cpu still has plenty to give. I've taken note of what you've said and I'm gonna go through the enb config files and see what i can do. Thanks for the tips


----------



## lightheaded

Does anyone know a complete list of things to change in the enb.ini file to actually make it playable? It was like this for as well in GTA 4 when using ENB (particularly ICEnhancer).

I know the basic ones are the Antialiasing and SSAO but what else? Like Lifeshield mentioned, bloom, indirectlighting and what else?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> 
> SNIP


Awesome pictures mate!!


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightheaded*
> 
> Does anyone know a complete list of things to change in the enb.ini file to actually make it playable? It was like this for as well in GTA 4 when using ENB (particularly ICEnhancer).
> I know the basic ones are the Antialiasing and SSAO but what else? Like Lifeshield mentioned, bloom, indirectlighting and what else?


I just downloaded this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6131
Have yet to read it but thought it might be helpful to you!


----------



## propa

THX @ MetallicAcid


----------



## majin662

At work at the moment but if that link ET put up is to the enb guide it is a pretty decent read. I read through it recently and tweaked some of the settings of an enb config to test. The one take away from that guide id say is dont go by the screenshots because there were plenty that looked like they were the exact same picture but when you tweak said setting and then see it in game it is entirely different.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> At work at the moment but if that link ET put up is to the enb guide it is a pretty decent read. I read through it recently and tweaked some of the settings of an enb config to test. The one take away from that guide id say is dont go by the screenshots because there were plenty that looked like they were the exact same picture but when you tweak said setting and then see it in game it is entirely different.


no it was just a general skyrim tweak guide but i think you must be on about this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005 which i am just gonna have a look at. cheers for mentioning it


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightheaded*
> 
> Does anyone know a complete list of things to change in the enb.ini file to actually make it playable? It was like this for as well in GTA 4 when using ENB (particularly ICEnhancer).
> I know the basic ones are the Antialiasing and SSAO but what else? Like Lifeshield mentioned, bloom, indirectlighting and what else?


I think I pretty much went over the majority of the big hitters.


----------



## smex

dude, can you list yo [email protected] Lifeshield ?!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> dude, can you list yo [email protected] Lifeshield ?!




Plus ENB and a few others...


----------



## smex

ty.. (really)

but ur missing dis..


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol. Just what I always wanted...


----------



## majin662

Parts are in enroute. Got plenty o mods downloaded ready to go. Should be back to posting wednesday or thursday. Im gonna push the crap out of that vram.

Thinking of switching body mods. Thus far ive been using cbbe slim but anyone have an opinion on unp??


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


Amazing shots, nice composition and use of camera also. Would you mind sharing your tweaked ENB? and also what armor is that?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


lightning is such a hottie.


----------



## propa

THX
Hi there my ENB is not ready to post some Tweak aboute Performance and here u are the Armor

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5495


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Parts are in enroute. Got plenty o mods downloaded ready to go. Should be back to posting wednesday or thursday. Im gonna push the crap out of that vram.
> Thinking of switching body mods. Thus far ive been using cbbe slim but anyone have an opinion on unp??


Never used it but CBBE has texture blend. Not sure if there's anything similar with UNB or not or if it blends on it's own.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> THX
> Hi there my ENB is not ready to post some Tweak aboute Performance and here u are the Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5495


Wow. Your screenshots make it look so much better, hard to believe that is the same armor LOL.


----------



## propa

A little Update and Landscape Screens







I love the Color


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> A little Update and Landscape Screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Colour


wow, she is perfect









can you tellme wath mods you used to make a char like her please? i really want to try and the colors too.

and lifeshield sorry for delay in say about the black water, i found the problem later have a Realist Lightining active in the momment, when i remove back to normal.


----------



## propa

Thx here u are and have fun









For the Face XCE MOD http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356

For the Hair ApachiiSkyHair http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10168

And for the Armor Barbarian Standalone http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5495

and last but not least my ENB Settings WIP





Looky Looky


----------



## Slightly skewed

Are you going to post your ENB settings?


----------



## propa

I will not promise anything but i think Soon





And my new Main Character Barbara the Babarian goes Indian


----------



## mrsmiles

hey milamber you have to post that final version of your fxaa mod!!

that video was really nicely done by the way.


----------



## propa




----------



## Slightly skewed

I ran into a couple of issues that maybe you guys can assist with. There seems to be a plastic shine to everything in my game, what ENB setting controls that shine? And a strange film grain when the sun is setting and you look at it.


----------



## propa

@ Slightly skewed any Screens ?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> hey milamber you have to post that final version of your fxaa mod!!
> that video was really nicely done by the way.


Soon mate, just need to iron out some things.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I ran into a couple of issues that maybe you guys can assist with. There seems to be a plastic shine to everything in my game, what ENB setting controls that shine? And a strange film grain when the sun is setting and you look at it.


yeh ive noticed enb configs always have this nasty white shiny look. i think its just a part of the enb effect but turning down bloom will probably help...


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

couple new ones after some changes


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> yeh ive noticed enb configs always have this nasty white shiny look. i think its just a part of the enb effect but turning down bloom will probably help...


No, no, no. It's not that. It's shiny. reflective, plastic look.


----------



## utterfabrication

Lower specularamoutmultiplier and specularpowermultiplier to reduce the shiny.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No, no, no. It's not that. It's shiny. reflective, plastic look.


Oh so you're not on about that eye raping glowing white look...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Lower specularamoutmultiplier and specularpowermultiplier to reduce the shiny.


This is what I thought it was, but I guess I wasn't adjusting it enough. Thanks.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Your toon looks gorgeous!

Nicely done.


----------



## Sethy666

@ Milamber... looks like the kiddies have gone to bed early...









Its the "quiet time" again


----------



## orphennoc

few more now with just fxaa 2.1 modified


----------



## Sethy666

The first two look great - nice "natural" lighting.

The others look a little too brown. It might be me. Pics dont seem to translate too well when posted.

Other than that, thats a mean looking dude there


----------



## LilScrappyD

@ Lifeshield :
i would love you FOREVER and +rep you if you told me how to make lightning!!! OMG! im in love!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> @ Lifeshield :
> i would love you FOREVER and +rep you if you told me how to make lightning!!! OMG! im in love!


There is no way Lifeshield could pass that offer up


----------



## grishkathefool

Link to Lifeshield's current ENB Profile is in their sig, I think.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> @ Lifeshield :
> i would love you FOREVER and +rep you if you told me how to make lightning!!! OMG! im in love!


I think there was a mod specifically detailing how to make lightning, might want to give the nexus a quick search. I would and link but I'm at work right now.

T-Minus 12 hrs till my 3GB 580 arrives...take that Textures!!!!!! buwahahaha


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> @ Lifeshield :
> i would love you FOREVER and +rep you if you told me how to make lightning!!! OMG! im in love!


Not sure if that would encourage me or make me run a mile.

All images are using in built DOF.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> @ Lifeshield :
> i would love you FOREVER and +rep you if you told me how to make lightning!!! OMG! im in love!


 Lightning head.zip 1,818k .zip file


To get it open console and type: help lightning "0"

Then scroll (using page up/page down keys) to the armour section and you should see it on it's own. Note down the code then type:

player.additem ******** "1"

Replace the asterix's with the item code.

If it doesn't work open Nexus Mod Manager, make sure it's enabled, and take note of the items load order number and index number, then repeat the above proccess and replace the first two numbers of the item code with either the index number or the load order number.

It's a bit overrated though because it's a mask not an actual head. It's really shiny too. So it takes a bit of clever camera and light manipulation to make it look good for screenshots.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Your toon looks gorgeous!
> Nicely done.


Thankyou.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Looks like the kiddies have gone to bed early...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the "quiet time" again


At the time you posted this it was around 2.30am for me and I was still awake.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Link to Lifeshield's current ENB Profile is in their sig, I think.


Removed it. Not posting any configs anymore (which I'm sure will make some people happy







). I'm content with what I have and just want to enjoy my game now.


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## Demented

Why would people go through creating a config, posting shots about it, and then decide (for whatever reason) to not share it? Reminds me of that chap goinight. What were the reasons you pulled it and why would some people be happy?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Why would people go through creating a config, posting shots about it, and then decide (for whatever reason) to not share it? Reminds me of that chap goinight. What were the reasons you pulled it and why would some people be happy?


I can't speak for Lifeshield. But one thing I've noticed when it comes to modding something subjective such as lighting or shader mods, you are never quite 100% satisfied with your config. While you've made the game look aawesome 90% of the time, there's that 10% of the time when you can't stand the look of the game and proceed to change your config for this 10%. And when you get done with making the changes, you notice another area of the game that doesn't look good. Lighting/colors (to me at least) also tend to look differently from gameplay to gampelay. Certain moods strike you that say, I like brights today. While other days, you want a gloomy atmosphere. These configs can only do so much and they do an awesome job at it, but sometimes we lose sight of the original goal.

I stopped worrying about things like ENB, FXAA, Realistic Lighting, and the like because I know that the config I will say is the "best" I've ever seen, will be trumped within the next day or two. My reason for not sharing my configs is because it is 100% subjective to the user. You can never create a config that will please everyone. There will always be people that point out the weaknesses they see and the author then has to change it. And by the time they're done changing it, it doesn't look anything like their original vision. I know in my perspective, I'd rather just have my own config, post it once and let people use it but never update it.

@Lifeshield Once you've decided on your final config, you should just post that and then mention in the description that there will be no updates and that you never intend on returning back to that mod. I agree with Demented about what Gionight did, you should at least release the final config for the people who've been eager to use it.

My 2 cents at least


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not sure if that would encourage me or make me run a mile.
> All images are using in built DOF.
> -snip-


Milamber, are you using ENB and FXAA? Or just FXAA? And is the built-in DOF setting in Skyrim's config (skyrim.ini or skyimprefs.ini)? The only DOF I've seen just affected the kill cams, but that looks like a real DOF where the background is out of focus. Just asking because I know ENB has it (I've seen it in all ENB shots), just never seen anyone get it without ENB and I remember you switch back and forth between FXAA and ENB+FXAA.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Milamber, are you using ENB and FXAA? Or just FXAA? And is the built-in DOF setting in Skyrim's config (skyrim.ini or skyimprefs.ini)? The only DOF I've seen just affected the kill cams, but that looks like a real DOF where the background is out of focus. Just asking because I know ENB has it (I've seen it in all ENB shots), just never seen anyone get it without ENB and I remember you switch back and forth between FXAA and ENB+FXAA.


This config is for a friend and is ENB + FXAA with DOF


----------



## propa

THx @ modinn thats the way







ur so right mate


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I can't speak for Lifeshield. But one thing I've noticed when it comes to modding something subjective such as lighting or shader mods, you are never quite 100% satisfied with your config. While you've made the game look aawesome 90% of the time, there's that 10% of the time when you can't stand the look of the game and proceed to change your config for this 10%. And when you get done with making the changes, you notice another area of the game that doesn't look good. Lighting/colors (to me at least) also tend to look differently from gameplay to gampelay. Certain moods strike you that say, I like brights today. While other days, you want a gloomy atmosphere. These configs can only do so much and they do an awesome job at it, but sometimes we lose sight of the original goal.
> I stopped worrying about things like ENB, FXAA, Realistic Lighting, and the like because I know that the config I will say is the "best" I've ever seen, will be trumped within the next day or two. My reason for not sharing my configs is because it is 100% subjective to the user. You can never create a config that will please everyone. There will always be people that point out the weaknesses they see and the author then has to change it. And by the time they're done changing it, it doesn't look anything like their original vision. I know in my perspective, I'd rather just have my own config, post it once and let people use it but never update it.
> @Lifeshield Once you've decided on your final config, you should just post that and then mention in the description that there will be no updates and that you never intend on returning back to that mod. I agree with Demented about what Gionight did, you should at least release the final config for the people who've been eager to use it.
> My 2 cents at least


My thing is I'm guessing a few people's 'critic' or whatever have maybe made him frustrated, and that's the reason. If some people don't like it, and want it 'this way' or 'that way', then they can tweak anyone's config as much as they want. But if I come up with a config, post shots about it, and garnering interest, it's only right to release it anyways, despite with the negatives say.

If it is indeed more, "I like this, it's looking good, just making some tweaks then I'll release...oh wait, I don't like the way that looks now, or that. Guess I won't post the config at all.", then that's just


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Why would people go through creating a config, posting shots about it, and then decide (for whatever reason) to not share it?


I didn't said I would not share it, I said I wouldn't be posting configs anymore.

Modinn pretty much nailed my reasoning, on top of actually just wanting to play (I'm level 19 nearly and only just finished my first quest with Delphine!) and enjoy the game itself for a bit, so I'd only be echoing what he said.

I can take criticism with a pinch of salt (and to be honest I haven't had much really), that's not the issue. Really. I just want to spend more time enjoying my game rather than tweaking configurations. It's getting to a point where I log on and I don't really do anything in the game other than run around looking at snow, or the mountains, or how bright fire is.

I'm not enjoying it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> @Lifeshield Once you've decided on your final config, you should just post that and then mention in the description that there will be no updates and that you never intend on returning back to that mod. I agree with Demented about what Gionight did, you should at least release the final config for the people who've been eager to use it.
> My 2 cents at least


If someone asks for it I'll share it. I'm just not going out of my way to, if that makes sense.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I didn't said I would not share it, I said I wouldn't be posting configs anymore.
> 
> Modinn pretty much nailed my reasoning, on top of actually just wanting to play (I'm level 19 nearly and only just finished my first quest with Delphine!) and enjoy the game itself for a bit, so I'd only be echoing what he said.
> 
> I can take criticism with a pinch of salt (and to be honest I haven't had much really), that's not the issue. Really. I just want to spend more time enjoying my game rather than tweaking configurations. It's getting to a point where I log on and I don't really do anything in the game other than run around looking at snow, or the mountains, or how bright fire is.
> 
> I'm not enjoying it.
> 
> If someone asks for it I'll share it. I'm just not going out of my way to, if that makes sense.


Perfectly acceptable.







I'm glad you cleared it up for me.


----------



## propa

Thats right, i think our green time is less then 3%


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> ty.. (really)
> but ur missing dis..


My pants got tighter.


----------



## Lifeshield

Some comparison screenshots with FPS monitor. Vanilla vs ENB.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Vanilla*



*ENB*



*Vanilla*



*ENB*



*Vanilla*



*ENB*



*Vanilla*



*ENB*



*Vanilla*



*ENB*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> My pants got tighter.


Wait....that content this you THAT reaction? lol.
BTW, Is it possible to get DOF without the use ENB's?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Wait....that content this you THAT reaction? lol.
> BTW, Is it possible to get DOF without the use ENB's?


I think there's a mod for it to be able to use it with FXAA but I've never used it personally.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think there's a mod for it to be able to use it with FXAA but I've never used it personally.


Over at the nexus?


----------



## Lifeshield

Best person to ask is Milamber, he uses FXAA alot. Think I've seen him use DoF with it aswell.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Best person to ask is Milamber, he uses FXAA alot. Think I've seen him use DoF with it aswell.


Alright i will drop a PM


----------



## Sethy666

What is this DoF you speak of?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What is this DoF you speak of?


Depth of field. Like when a camera focuses on nearby objects leaving a large aperture based effect.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Depth of field. Like when a camera focuses on nearby objects leaving a large aperture based effect.


Ahhh... thanks









How is your stuttering issue going?


----------



## majin662

Hey life has there been any changes to the config since release?? If so mind pm-ing me a link. Also did mil release the new fxaa or just the vid so far?


----------



## grishkathefool




----------



## sterik01

a couple from today.




early morning swim


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Hey life has there been any changes to the config since release?? If so mind pm-ing me a link. Also did mil release the new fxaa or just the vid so far?


Just the vid so far. He said he was in the home stretch of tweaking it. Should be soon!


----------



## sterik01

3 more. Goodnight fellas, i have to work tomorrow.


----------



## orphennoc

a few ss from my non lore character, i like play with her sometimes to see other mods not lore friendables


----------



## sterik01

what armor is that in the first pic?


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> a few ss from my non lore character, i like play with her sometimes to see other mods not lore friendables


What mod changes the placement of the quiver on the back? I've been looking for about a week and can't find it.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


They are really nice shots, Skewed. I love the sun beams coming through the slates, very atmospheric


----------



## majin662

Think its called selective quivers. May also want to check out auto unequip arrows. Those 2 together are nice


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Think its called selective quivers. May also want to check out auto unequip arrows. Those 2 together are nice


Oh thanks! I had seen those, but didn't notice they moved the quivers down (saw Well-Placed Quivers and it wasn't quite it).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> -snip-


Am I seeing that right? Your GPU gets up to 83c? And I don't like it when I see 70c. I know GPUs are able to take more heat than CPUs, but man, I'd have to look into aftermarket cooling with temps like that.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Am I seeing that right? Your GPU gets up to 83c? And I don't like it when I see 70c. I know GPUs are able to take more heat than CPUs, but man, I'd have to look into aftermarket cooling with temps like that.


Mine goes up to about 80-85c running at stock when playing Skyrim, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Hey life has there been any changes to the config since release?? If so mind pm-ing me a link.


Yes, I'll send it later.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## MetallicAcid

My Matrix 580 runs at 50c max.


----------



## Milamber

Right, so I got DOF working with InjFX which means I need to mess around more before I release. From now on I will label screenshots STATING enb OR InjFX to prevent any confusion as I am working on two mods at the moment and people keep asking.

I might also do a video when enb config is done, I must admit the ENB my friend has requested is looking rather immersive it won't be to everyone's taste though, as the night is really dark and to be honest, it doesn't feel safe wondering around even with a torch. I bruised my knee badly last night whilst testing, I was using the mod that Slightly skewed recommended last month that enhances the wild cat sounds, with the pitch darkness I was ambushed and I not only smashed my leg against the table, but I also bit my tongue with fright so i was a bloody mess and now have an ulcer.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

*ENB + InjFX with built in DOF*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Am I seeing that right? Your GPU gets up to 83c? And I don't like it when I see 70c. I know GPUs are able to take more heat than CPUs, but man, I'd have to look into aftermarket cooling with temps like that.


83 is fine. It's overclocked to the hilt and it's a Gigabyte with the 3 fan windforce cooler. The fan was only on at 60% and that must have been when the heat register came on because the seating area is somewhat close to it. It usually doesn't exceed 75C and you're being overly paranoid, which is on par for this joint.


----------



## Milamber

LOL

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ET900

Lifeshield you are always posting the most impressive pics in here! Please could you send me your config!? I would love to give it a go n see how it runs for me









Also those of you talking about GPU temps - Hitting around 80c is absolutely fine! Personally mine is setup to not go to far past 70c when gaming, but I had a 4870 for almost 3 years which went over 90c all the time and was fine! Not every chip is rated the same though but staying below 90c should serve you well as a general overall rule


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> LOL
> Sent from my NO ONE CARES


My laughter turned to concern, and then back to laughter as I read about your traumatizing evening.


----------



## Lifeshield

Yay letterbox effects, lol. Think I might make them a touch thicker though, lol.







Edit: This is a bit more to my liking, not too thick it obscures the hands (seems it's an overlay), not too thin that it has no effect at all...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Lifeshield! Please could you send me your config!? I would love to give it a go n see how it runs for me


I'll send it to you later when I send a copy to Majin.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Nothing is more pimpin' than an ethereal pony.


----------



## Lifeshield

Oh wow, must have one! Lol!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Oh wow, must have one! Lol!


you can, if you combine "Conjure Ridable Ethereal Horse" from steam workshop and the pony horse mod from Skyrim Nexus.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'll send it to you later when I send a copy to Majin.


Excellent! Thanks


----------



## Slightly skewed

FOV=









Letterbox=


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> FOV=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterbox=


Do you mean "DOF" =









Agree.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Do you mean "DOF" =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.


Ya, that too.









The effects look good for pics, but who wants to play the game looking through the eyes of a near sighted Oriental?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ya, that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The effects look good for pics, but who wants to play the game looking through the eyes of a near sighted Oriental?


If it's done right it can be pretty effective to be honest. Version I'm using at the moment is pretty impressive (I dislike the majority of the Depth of Field versions I've tried so far). Most are too in your face or distracting. The one I'm using now is very smooth.

I guess it is just a matter of preference. It's not all bad though. It just needs to be implemented right. It's all relativly new stuff still so will take a while before people find a really optimal setting that has good balance.

And don't be messing with my letterbox!









Totally unrelated I managed to blow up two Antec Tricool case fans installing a second Hard Drive. Go me!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If it's done right it can be pretty effective to be honest. Version I'm using at the moment is pretty impressive (I dislike the majority of the Depth of Field versions I've tried so far). Most are too in your face or distracting. The one I'm using now is very smooth.
> 
> Totally unrelated I managed to blow up two Antec Tricool case fans installing a second Hard Drive. Go me!


is that the optimized one?

and how did you manage to blow up 2 fans putting in a new hdd?

Side note: ordered a antec kuhler 920 for the 2700k and 4 scythe kaze ultra 3000's...mmmm jet engine takeoff GO!!


----------



## BradleyW

What should i do with the new load option for the esp's? Also do i need to add anything to the ini files?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What should i do with the new load option for the esp's? Also do i need to add anything to the ini files?


Man, I spent about 40 minutes last night combing through the BOSS master list for Skyrim for all my mods and manually re-arranging them with the new Launcher Load Order. It may not have been the most effective way, but I had heard many people say the patch messed up Load-Order Programs (like BOSS) temporarily, so I decided to do this instead.

I haven't noticed any changes, so everything is working fine. I didn't have any problems with load orders before the patch, and I never used a sorting program.

To answer your question, no changes are required to your INI files from this patch, and you don't have to do anything with load orders unless you notice that some mods are conflicting with each other.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> is that the optimized one?
> and how did you manage to blow up 2 fans putting in a new hdd?
> Side note: ordered a antec kuhler 920 for the 2700k and 4 scythe kaze ultra 3000's...mmmm jet engine takeoff GO!!


Not sure what you mean.

And I think somehow I managed to scrape some of the covering off the wire when putting the housing on the Antec 900 back in (the wiring is pretty thin) exposing it. Pop!

I thought the PSU had gone at first, I nearly had a heart attack when I saw all the smoke exiting my case, lol.

At least I'm only down two case fans rather than the entire system, just means temperatures will be a little higher than originally forecast until I get some replacements.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Man, I spent about 40 minutes last night combing through the BOSS master list for Skyrim for all my mods and manually re-arranging them with the new Launcher Load Order. It may not have been the most effective way, but I had heard many people say the patch messed up Load-Order Programs (like BOSS) temporarily, so I decided to do this instead.
> I haven't noticed any changes, so everything is working fine. I didn't have any problems with load orders before the patch, and I never used a sorting program.
> To answer your question, no changes are required to your INI files from this patch, and you don't have to do anything with load orders unless you notice that some mods are conflicting with each other.


Thank you mate.


----------



## smex

semi offtopic:

when i installed skyrim i had some older nvidia drivers.. something about 26x and played it @ 2880 x 1620 but i had some bugs with flimmering sky and flimmering fog over the mountains..
when i updated the drivers i created the resolution in the nidia drivers like i did before but i couldnt choose the resolution in the options anymore.









i googled it was due the new driver.. so i tried a downsampling tool but it did not work with skyrim.
so do anybody know a solution how to bump my resolution up again?! ty..


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm pretty sure there's a way to set resolution for Skyrim via the ini. DNA used some form of method to do this for taking screenshots (he would double or triple the resolution for the screenshots then downscale them). A few of the more hardcore screenshot enthusiasts use this method aswell.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Right, so I got DOF working with InjFX which means I need to mess around more before I release. From now on I will label screenshots STATING enb OR InjFX to prevent any confusion as I am working on two mods at the moment and people keep asking.
> I might also do a video when enb config is done, I must admit the ENB my friend has requested is looking rather immersive it won't be to everyone's taste though, as the night is really dark and to be honest, it doesn't feel safe wondering around even with a torch. I bruised my knee badly last night whilst testing, I was using the mod that Slightly skewed recommended last month that enhances the wild cat sounds, with the pitch darkness I was ambushed and I not only smashed my leg against the table, but I also bit my tongue with fright so i was a bloody mess and now have an ulcer.


Now, thats emmersion









I hope your bits are okay now.


----------



## sterik01

Rofl.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It usually doesn't exceed 75C and you're being overly paranoid, which is on par for this joint.


*sig'd*


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> semi offtopic:
> 
> when i installed skyrim i had some older nvidia drivers.. something about 26x and played it @ 2880 x 1620 but i had some bugs with flimmering sky and flimmering fog over the mountains..
> when i updated the drivers i created the resolution in the nidia drivers like i did before but i couldnt choose the resolution in the options anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i googled it was due the new driver.. so i tried a downsampling tool but it did not work with skyrim.
> so do anybody know a solution how to bump my resolution up again?! ty..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a way to set resolution for Skyrim via the ini. DNA used some form of method to do this for taking screenshots (he would double or triple the resolution for the screenshots then downscale them). A few of the more hardcore screenshot enthusiasts use this method aswell.


Is this the way?

*Skyrimprefs.ini*
Quote:


> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=4000.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=1
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=1
> *iSize H=1080
> iSize W=1920*


----------



## modinn

The guy who did all the photos for Dead End Thrills back when the game first came out rendered all of his in 4K resolution, 3840x2160p, and then downsized to 1080. That's the equivalent of quad 1080p screens or 



 And he rendered all of it with a single 580. All of his screens on his website look amazing (imo). I wish that I could get all of my games looking as good as he makes them, but even he admits that they aren't very playable at that resolution with his setup. He's rendering all of this on a single 1080p monitor too with some weird vendor hack.
Quote:


> How do you achieve 2160p rendering?
> 
> My personal method for rendering games at 2160p, which is a higher resolution than almost any consumer monitor supports, is derived from a tutorial that sadly doesn't seem to exist any more. Furthermore, it's only achievable on certain displays, potentially dangerous if your monitor isn't one of them, and enormously taxing on graphics hardware. I literally burn through some of the most expensive gaming hardware on the market to produce many of these shots, so bear that in mind before reading further. The method is basically: 1) hack the EDID values of your monitor's driver so that its native resolution is 2160p; 2) create a custom 2160p resolution through the Nvidia Control Panel and registry, using unique monitor timings to display the result through 1080p pixels; 3) select the newly available 2160p resolution in regular game options; 4) use an FXAA/SMAA injector or thirdparty app (Fraps, PlayClaw, etc.) to grab the full 2160p shot. There might well be new or updated tutorials and methods for this elsewhere on the net. Newer Nvidia drivers have broken this 'feature', however, which is why I'm stuck with a much older driver for the foreseeable future.


Source (note this was before ENB and injFX)

@Grishkathefool

That's the way, and you may or may not have to change the "bFull Screen=1" setting too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> The guy who did all the photos for Dead End Thrills back when the game first came out rendered all of his in 4K resolution, 3840x2160p, and then downsized to 1080. That's the equivalent of quad 1080p screens or
> 
> 
> 
> And he rendered all of it with a single 580. All of his screens on his website look amazing (imo). I wish that I could get all of my games looking as good as he makes them, but even he admits that they aren't very playable at that resolution with his setup. He's rendering all of this on a single 1080p monitor too with some weird vendor hack.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you achieve 2160p rendering?
> My personal method for rendering games at 2160p, which is a higher resolution than almost any consumer monitor supports, is derived from a tutorial that sadly doesn't seem to exist any more. Furthermore, it's only achievable on certain displays, potentially dangerous if your monitor isn't one of them, and enormously taxing on graphics hardware. I literally burn through some of the most expensive gaming hardware on the market to produce many of these shots, so bear that in mind before reading further. The method is basically: 1) hack the EDID values of your monitor's driver so that its native resolution is 2160p; 2) create a custom 2160p resolution through the Nvidia Control Panel and registry, using unique monitor timings to display the result through 1080p pixels; 3) select the newly available 2160p resolution in regular game options; 4) use an FXAA/SMAA injector or thirdparty app (Fraps, PlayClaw, etc.) to grab the full 2160p shot. There might well be new or updated tutorials and methods for this elsewhere on the net. Newer Nvidia drivers have broken this 'feature', however, which is why I'm stuck with a much older driver for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> Source (note this was before ENB and injFX)
> @Grishkathefool
> That's the way, and you may or may not have to change the "bFull Screen=1" setting too.
Click to expand...

I dunno man, my game looks better than that. Even lifesheilds enb+fxaa looks better than that. Tons better. So where are these after screens?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I dunno man, my game looks better than that. Even lifesheilds enb+fxaa looks better than that. Tons better. So where are these after screens?


Like I said in the link description (hint hint), this was before ENB+FXAA plus most of the mods that we use today. Look at the dates on the posts. He took them the week Skyrim came out. So of course they don't look as good as our pictures do now. But these pictures on that first week after launch were fantastic. All of these pictures are _purely_ vanilla. No post-processing at all. All he used was "no-clip, no-HUD, timestop, custom FOV, 2160p rendering, NPC spawn command".

That's it.



Edit: Imagine if he retook all of these pics with Gionight's config + Skyrim HD + Official Hi-Res + another 100 texture mods + FXAA. What do you think they'd look like then?

Most of the images he takes are using the vanilla game. Look at his collections LINK


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Most of the images he takes are using the vanilla game. Look at his collections LINK


They use the vanilla game but not the vanilla ini which was heavily modified (like pushing ugrids insanely far, and setting shadow resolution far beyond Ultra, for example). I remember him saying he went through a lot of hardware to get some of the screenshots he's made, and I wouldn't be surprised.

Like he (and you) said, his game was pretty much unplayable at the settings and resolutions he was using. I couldn't imagine him throwing on a performance heavy ENB and textures aswell. Maybe when Boris has optimised it. He does however make vanilla look damned good. He is arguably an inspiration for many a budding screenshot artist today. Most people who have really really good screenshots use some of his methods (which is why some of ENB's never quite look as good as their screenshots).

It makes me wish I had the hardware to throw at configuration settings like that so I could try it. Knowing my luck my PC would blow up at the first frame, lol.


----------



## Milamber

*InjFX*


----------



## smex

I will mod my skyrim music and add this


----------



## orphennoc

wow Milamber im just waiting for you to share your infx is really is extremme impressive for now im just on enb.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## sterik01

Milamber, what mod is that for the light to come in through the cracks? I've seen it before but can't seem to fine it.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

How do you get rid of film grain? What setting and where?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Like I said in the link description (hint hint), this was before ENB+FXAA plus most of the mods that we use today. Look at the dates on the posts. He took them the week Skyrim came out. So of course they don't look as good as our pictures do now. But these pictures on that first week after launch were fantastic. All of these pictures are _purely_ vanilla. No post-processing at all. All he used was "no-clip, no-HUD, timestop, custom FOV, 2160p rendering, NPC spawn command".
> That's it.
> 
> Edit: Imagine if he retook all of these pics with Gionight's config + Skyrim HD + Official Hi-Res + another 100 texture mods + FXAA. What do you think they'd look like then?
> Most of the images he takes are using the vanilla game. Look at his collections LINK
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/763498/width/600/height/338/flags/


I did, and I wasn't impressed. Shrink any pic down and it looks more impressive. Also, I don't really care.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Milamber, what mod is that for the light to come in through the cracks? I've seen it before but can't seem to fine it.


You probably saw it in my pics the other day.. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=13434&searchtext=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How do you get rid of film grain? What setting and where?


It will be in one of two places, the effect text file (remove it) or the enbprepass file (comment it out) depending on who's configuration you use.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It will be in one of two places, the effect text file (remove it) or the enbprepass file (comment it out) depending on who's configuration you use.


Thanks. I have no idea how to comment something out or even how to open the prepass files. Notepad++?


----------



## Big-J

Awesome sunset.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. I have no idea how to comment something out or even how to open the prepass files. Notepad++?


Send me the file via PM and I'll happily do it for you if you're not sure how to go about it.

Normally you just put // in front of the what you want to comment out. Examples below...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENB prepass modification 2.0.5 by Matso
Credits to Boris Vorontsov
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Effects enabling options
//#define ENABLE_DOF 1 // comment to disable depth of field
#define ENABLE_FAST_DOF 1 // comment to disable fast depth of field (never use both ENABLE_DOF and ENABLE_FAST_DOF - possible game crash or horrible FPS drop)
//#define ENABLE_SHARP 1 // comment to disable sharpening
//#define ENABLE_CHROMA 1 // comment to disable chromatic aberration (additional chromatic aberration applied beyond depth of field)

// Methods enabling options
#define USE_CHROMA_DOF 1 // comment it to disable chromatic aberration sampling in DoF
#define USE_SMOOTH_DOF 1 // comment it to disable smooth DoF
#define USE_BOKEH_DOF 1 // comment it to disable bokeh DoF (experimental)
//#define USE_ANAMFLARE 1 // comment it to disable anamorphic lens flare (not working very well -_-)
#define USE_DOUBLE_BLUR 1 // comment it to disable additional blur



So if you see #define USE GRAIN just add // in front of it. Just use Notepad to open it. Right click and then click edit. You may need to change the program that opens the file via properties.

This effect is normally done in an extra effect text file though. Can you just confirm you don't have this file?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Send me the file via PM and I'll happily do it for you if you're not sure how to go about it.
> 
> Normally you just put // in front of the what you want to comment out. Examples below...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> /*
> 
> ENB prepass modification 2.0.5 by Matso
> 
> Credits to Boris Vorontsov
> 
> */
> 
> // Effects enabling options
> 
> //#define ENABLE_DOF 1 // comment to disable depth of field
> 
> #define ENABLE_FAST_DOF 1 // comment to disable fast depth of field (never use both ENABLE_DOF and ENABLE_FAST_DOF - possible game crash or horrible FPS drop)
> 
> //#define ENABLE_SHARP 1 // comment to disable sharpening
> 
> //#define ENABLE_CHROMA 1 // comment to disable chromatic aberration (additional chromatic aberration applied beyond depth of field)
> // Methods enabling options
> 
> #define USE_CHROMA_DOF 1 // comment it to disable chromatic aberration sampling in DoF
> 
> #define USE_SMOOTH_DOF 1 // comment it to disable smooth DoF
> 
> #define USE_BOKEH_DOF 1 // comment it to disable bokeh DoF (experimental)
> 
> //#define USE_ANAMFLARE 1 // comment it to disable anamorphic lens flare (not working very well -_-)
> 
> #define USE_DOUBLE_BLUR 1 // comment it to disable additional blur
> 
> 
> 
> So if you see #define USE GRAIN just add // in front of it. Just use Notepad to open it. Right click and then click edit. You may need to change the program that opens the file via properties.
> 
> This effect is normally done in an extra effect text file though. Can you just confirm you don't have this file?


I'm not in front of the file at the moment. I think I can handle that though. I'll let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Demented




----------



## Dr.Zyklon

this thread makes me wanna upgrade my rig so bad


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I did, and I wasn't impressed. Shrink any pic down and it looks more impressive. Also, I don't really care.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*
> 
> this thread makes me wanna upgrade my rig so bad


(off-topic)
Hey, your rig was the $hit back then, don't feel too bad...

Of course i would feel the need to upgrade mine if it was still the same Phenom II tri-core + GTX 260 it was originally. Hopefully the GTX 580 3GB will last for a while, don't see the point for any more power seeing as the next Xbox is supposed to have a 6670 or something.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Xiorath

Is it true that Bethesda's official texture pack just breaks a lot of texture mods and barely shows a difference?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> Is it true that Bethesda's official texture pack just breaks a lot of texture mods and barely shows a difference?


Not sure about alot but it conflicts with some of the more popular mods unless you set it to be used as a base pack in the skyrim.ini.

There is a difference, but it pales in comparison to what you can download off the Nexus.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not sure about alot but it conflicts with some of the more popular mods unless you set it to be used as a base pack in the skyrim.ini.


Do you have that code handy?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you have that code handy?


Here you go...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, hd_dlc_fix.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> Is it true that Bethesda's official texture pack just breaks a lot of texture mods and barely shows a difference?


I've never used the official bethesda texture pack but after comparing screens between it and Skyrim HD Textures, I would say just go with the latter: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> I've never used the official bethesda texture pack but after comparing screens between it and Skyrim HD Textures, I would say just go with the latter: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


True, but it also doesn't hurt to have the Bethesda texture packs as registered bsa's just in case you have some textures that aren't updated by a mod.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> True, but it also doesn't hurt to have the Bethesda texture packs as registered bsa's just in case you have some textures that aren't updated by a mod.


yeh man thats fair enough. i just thought the official skyrim one looked a bit crap from all the screens i saw and the one i linked has retextured a hell of a lot of stuff!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [Archive]
> 
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, hd_dlc_fix.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> 
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa


Ta


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> True, but it also doesn't hurt to have the Bethesda texture packs as registered bsa's just in case you have some textures that aren't updated by a mod.


You should disable the bsa's if you intend to use the HD Pack from Bethesda as a base.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ta


You're welcome.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you have that code handy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You should disable the bsa's if you intend to use the HD Pack from Bethesda as a base.
> 
> You're welcome.


Disable the ESP's Fixt for ya


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*
> 
> this thread makes me wanna upgrade my rig so bad


Don feel too bad









Your E8400 was one of the best duo chips made. Im sure you could get it up to the high 3Ghz, even 4 Gig is you tried. Your mobo is a good overclocker too.

Cant comment about your GPUs though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I like these.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


u mad bro?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Don feel too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your E8400 was one of the best duo chips made. Im sure you could get it up to the high 3Ghz, even 4 Gig is you tried. Your mobo is a good overclocker too.
> Cant comment about your GPUs though.


i was running crossfired 1gb 4870's up until about last november. they were pretty decent still! i'd say a pair of them give the performance of somewhere inbetween a 6850 and 6870 in a game that supports crossfire well.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You should disable the bsa's if you intend to use the HD Pack from Bethesda as a base.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Disable the ESP's Fixt for ya


This. Disable the .esp's but register the .bsa's in skyrim.ini

We're all on the same page, just saying it different ways.


----------



## Lifeshield

Meh, the fail is strong within this one...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> give her some tattoos !!!!


I will look into it


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## grishkathefool

Hey Lifeshield, I seem to recall you saying that your character was only level 14 or some such.... she's got some nice gear though


----------



## Lifeshield

Nice shots Rashbeep.

If anyone wants my final ENB you can grab it from *here* or by following the link in my sig. As this is my vision of how Skyrim should look and feel I do not intend to alter the configuration except to make any major needed fixes or to implement new techniques/ENB versions that improve the overall experience. So please consider it final, regardless of your personal experience. Please also find notes on how to troubleshoot performance and to disable any effects on the description page and in the README.

Thanks, and enjoy (or not, lol).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hey Lifeshield, I seem to recall you saying that your character was only level 14 or some such.... she's got some nice gear though


Level 20 now, halfway to level 21, lol. Got to love item ID through the console, hahaha.

I intend to do a fresh run, on a hard difficulty, once I've stopped messing around with mods. A pure run, no grabbing gear through the console etc.. At the moment I just get nice stuff to take cool screenshots with, hehe (plus when I download something I want to make sure it's working right, and then it just goes in the chest in Breezehome for eternity).


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Nice shots ^^.
> 
> If anyone wants my final ENB you can grab it from the *here* or by following the link in my sig. As this is my vision of how Skyrim should look and feel I do not intend to alter the configuration except to make any major needed fixes or to implement new techniques/ENB versions that improve the overall experience. So please consider it final, regardless of your personal experience. Please also find notes on how to troubleshoot performance and to disable any effects on the description page and in the README.
> 
> Thanks, and enjoy (or not, lol).
> 
> Level 20 now, halfway to level 21, lol. Got to love item ID through the console, hahaha.
> 
> I intend to do a fresh run, on a hard difficulty, once I've stopped messing around with mods. A pure run, no grabbing gear through the console etc.. At the moment I just get nice stuff to take cool screenshots with, hehe (plus when I download something I want to make sure it's working right, and then it just goes in the chest in Breezehome for eternity).


Thanks man, your a gem.

Now its time to play, stop and smell the nirnroot, catch some rays, fetch some mead and kill some baddies


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Now its time to play, stop and smell the nirnroot, catch some rays, fetch some mead and kill some baddies


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Nice shots Rashbeep.


thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Hey, have you or anyone else tried FXAA injector + this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7654 ??

I was playing around with it last night and the results were pretty good.


----------



## Lifeshield

FXAA and Realistic Lighting were what I very first started messing around with before I started playing with ENB. I also used No Tints with it aswell which compliments it nicely.

You can get some pretty strong results with it. Ultimately it's all about what looks best to you at the end of the day.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hey, have you or anyone else tried FXAA injector + this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7654 ??
> I was playing around with it last night and the results were pretty good.


Been using that combo for about 3 weeks now. Using Milamber's injFX config from a few weeks back + RL v3.31 + my custom config to make nights and interiors darker without darkening daytime at all. I'm gonna mess with the 3.4 Beta this weekend.

I'm with you on this SS, I think the combo produces great results too. Only differences I see between ENB and this combo is performance and SSAO. I think I can live with no SSAO in exchange for better performance







Edit: and as Lifeshield said, everything is subjective.


----------



## Herbie211

I continue to chase my dream (a single pure enb preset with no shaders / injectors / etc)....although I did download config stuff from matso, jasmine and others today, so there's still hope for me lol...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> I continue to chase my dream (a single pure enb preset with no shaders / injectors / etc)....although I did download config stuff from matso, jasmine and others today, so there's still hope for me lol...


What look (style) are you wanting or looking for?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> FXAA and Realistic Lighting were what I very first started messing around with before I started playing with ENB. I also used No Tints with it aswell which compliments it nicely.
> 
> You can get some pretty strong results with it. Ultimately it's all about what looks best to you at the end of the day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Been using that combo for about 3 weeks now. Using Milamber's injFX config from a few weeks back + RL v3.31 + my custom config to make nights and interiors darker without darkening daytime at all. I'm gonna mess with the 3.4 Beta this weekend.
> I'm with you on this SS, I think the combo produces great results too. Only differences I see between ENB and this combo is performance and SSAO. I think I can live with no SSAO in exchange for better performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: and as Lifeshield said, everything is subjective.


I'd be interested in your RL configs. From my limited time with RL it seems to be less powerful in terms of lighting options compared with ENB. It could just be my ignorance though.

EDIT: Noticed this. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56852942/Realistic%20Lighting%20Editing%20Guide.html Looks like I have some learn'in to do.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I like these.
> u mad bro?


my BF3 toon

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IMMADDBRO/stats/352066716/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> my BF3 toon
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IMMADDBRO/stats/352066716/










Weak stats bro.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

New config I am making for someone









The outside pics are using DOF ( used it to show the person.. and then showed him why DOF isn't necessary and is a picture taking gimmick (although some people enjoy it for what ever reason). Needless to say there will not be any DOF in this config.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*


Done hunting dragons? Shooting at dragonflies now?

Some adventurer you are... milk-drinker!









Very nice pics, btw


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Triple H in Skyrim?


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd be interested in your RL configs. From my limited time with RL it seems to be less powerful in terms of lighting options compared with ENB. It could just be my ignorance though.
> EDIT: Noticed this. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56852942/Realistic%20Lighting%20Editing%20Guide.html Looks like I have some learn'in to do.


Good luck. I've been following that guide for a while. I'm starting my config over for a new injFX config I'm testing. When that gets released, I'll release my new RL config to go with it. This config will go with v3.4


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd be interested in your RL configs.


I don't think I even have mine anymore to be honest. You could try looking through my post history, I'm sure I posted it on here a while back. It was with the original version though so would be nowhere near as optimised as it could be today. Milambers would be a better call.

Oh well, a future project for me to work on.


----------



## Demented

Well, I found a setting in the RivaTuner Statistics server that enables compatibility with modified Direct3d runtime libraries, and VIOLA! ENB works fine without having to use an injector!

So, I decided to try out LS's config again:











I'll have to try and adjust the brightness of snowy areas because they are blinding. How do you play in snowy areas? Also, I'm having flickering that will just start out of nowhere. That's something with enb 1.02, right?

I'm not asking you to change anything,







, but if you could point me in the right direction in order for me to adjust the blindness of snow.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Also, I'm having flickering that will just start out of nowhere. That's something with enb 1.02, right?


If it's shadow flickering that was an issue with 0.105 and 0.106. I don't know of anyone who has had an issue like this with earlier versions. Could it be because of what you changed in Rivatuner (or because of Rivatuner itself?)?

Quote:


> I'm not asking you to change anything,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but if you could point me in the right direction in order for me to adjust the blindness of snow.


DirectLightingIntensityDay or BloomDay. Drop one or the other by about 0.2. I'd drop bloom first over DirectLightingIntensity.

Oh, and try out the new config. I think it's better than the last one and it doesn't use Injfx this time either so performance should be a bit better.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If it's shadow flickering that was an issue with 0.105 and 0.106. I don't know of anyone who has had an issue like this with earlier versions. Could it be because of what you changed in Rivatuner (or because of Rivatuner itself?)?
> 
> DirectLightingIntensityDay or BloomDay. Drop one or the other by about 0.2. I'd drop bloom first over DirectLightingIntensity.
> 
> Oh, and try out the new config. I think it's better than the last one and it doesn't use Injfx this time either so performance should be a bit better.


The one in your sig is the one I downloaded tonight. I only ticked the box to enable compatibility with the runtime libraries, so I doubt that's the issue. I'll try playing a bit without AfterBurner or the riva tuner and see.

Thanks for the tips!

EDIT: The Bloom setting worked, though I lowered more. However, even with not running AfterBurner, (which also loads the RivaTuner Statistics server), I still got the shadow flickering after a few minutes. I'll try to get a video of it with Fraps. Hmm, perhaps it's Fraps. I had to use Fraps though because just using ENB's Insert to get pics, nets me a black image most of the time, so I changed the setting in ENB to use PrintScreen, and loaded up Fraps to use Insert. I'll try not running that too and see if I still get the flickering.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> The one in your sig is the one I downloaded tonight. I only ticked the box to enable compatibility with the runtime libraries, so I doubt that's the issue. I'll try playing a bit without AfterBurner or the riva tuner and see.
> Thanks for the tips!
> EDIT: The Bloom setting worked, though I lowered more. However, even with not running AfterBurner, (which also loads the RivaTuner Statistics server), I still got the shadow flickering after a few minutes. I'll try to get a video of it with Fraps. Hmm, perhaps it's Fraps. I had to use Fraps though because just using ENB's Insert to get pics, nets me a black image most of the time, so I changed the setting in ENB to use PrintScreen, and loaded up Fraps to use Insert. I'll try not running that too and see if I still get the flickering.


I know the issue you're speaking of, but it's not really something I know of being a common one on this version. All I can suggest is to try using the 0.103 Injector instead. I've only ever had or seen this issue using 0.105 and above as already stated and that was regardless of settings (I used those with vanilla and my own).

Also, try turning off some of the special effects and see if they're causing any conflict for you. How to should be in the README.

Finally try uninstalling, downloading a fresh copy, and reinstalling the ENB.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I know the issue you're speaking of, but it's not really something I know of being a common one on this version. All I can suggest is to try using the 0.103 Injector instead. I've only ever had or seen this issue using 0.105 and above as already stated and that was regardless of settings (I used those with vanilla and my own).
> 
> Also, try turning off some of the special effects and see if they're causing any conflict for you. How to should be in the README.
> 
> Finally try uninstalling, downloading a fresh copy, and reinstalling the ENB.


It's gotten worse. Seems to start when I fast Travel, but I've also gotten this extremely bright screen and flickering. I'm in the process of uploading videos to Youtube at this moment, but it will take a bit with my crappy upload speed.

I'm hoping I'll be able to nail it down and fix it, because I like the look, when it works right.









EDIT: I've already removed film grain, DOF, and the letter box thing. Would it have anything to do with the sun and sunglare files? I'll try putting back the ones I had and see. Other than that, I'm stumped. I don't have any FXAA in it at all.


----------



## Lifeshield

I've set it up for use with the Injector. It's in the optional section of the download page.

Another thing, make sure you set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 in skyrimprefs.ini.


----------



## Lifeshield

Wow this site does my nut. Won't let me edit my last post...

I've set the ENB up for use with the 0.103 Injector. It's in the optional section of the download page. Try using that.

Also there's a water flickering bug that happens when you fast travel, that ones a game issue as far as I'm aware (fixed by restarting Skyrim). Are you travelling to locations with water nearby or does this happen everywhere?

Also have you tried running in Windowed mode? Or alt tabbing to see if either of those fix the problem?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've set it up for use with the Injector. It's in the optional section of the download page.
> 
> Another thing, make sure you set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 in skyrimprefs.ini.


Hmm, that was set to zero, so I changed it. It still didn't help. Well, maybe a little. Outside shots seem fine, but when I go into Warmaiden's this is what it looks like:



Funny though, if I have a save that has me inside Warmaiden's then it looks fine:



Then outside:



Then back inside Warmaiden's:



Definitely not what was happening:








Well, not yet at least. I'll maybe give the injector a go.

Oh, and a lot of people have the edit bug here on OCN. It doesn't show to the editor, but it's there, because others can see it.


----------



## ET900

I'm always finding this problem to when using ENB. Everything just has this mad white glow to it, kills my eyes! When i run someone's config it never looks like their screens of it. ENB brings my rig to its knees to. I'm thinking that a realistic fxaa setting with a realistic lighting mod is gonna be the way to go...


----------



## Demented

Still a no go. ENB just does not like me. It will either flicker at some point, or inside places will be too bright. (Like defect bright, not just a personal taste thing). Gonna have to just stick with FXAA for now. Giving me a headache trying to nail down my issues with ENB. Unless someone has similar issues and has a fix, that is.

Oh, and on a side note:

FLOATING ARMS!!!





Must be a glitch or bug with that guy's armor you can take when you do a certain Thieve's Guild mission.


----------



## Lifeshield

That's some seriously psychadelic shizzel, haha.

I've only seen an issue like that happen with water where the game would flicker between two different types of textures. As far as I'm aware it wasn't an ENB issue. I've been running the ENB all morning and can also confirm I haven't had any of these troubles at all.

If Floatingpointrendertarget makes everything all white then turn it off for now until you get the root of the problem.

What else is currently running and what other mods? Any other lighting mods? Any rogue dll files? Etc. Also are you on 12.2 drivers? They're not very Skyrim friendly in my experience with them.

Lastly try turning off any esps one at a time to see if any of those may be causing the problem.

Sorry but that one has me scratching my head. I don't think it's specifically ENB related but it is likely it's possibly conflicting with something else.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That's some seriously psychadelic shizzel, haha.
> 
> I've only seen an issue like that happen with water where the game would flicker between two different types of textures. As far as I'm aware it wasn't an ENB issue. I've been running the ENB all morning and can also confirm I haven't had any of these troubles at all.
> 
> If Floatingpointrendertarget makes everything all white then turn it off for now until you get the root of the problem.
> 
> What else is currently running and what other mods? Any other lighting mods? Any rogue dll files? Etc. Also are you on 12.2 drivers? They're not very Skyrim friendly in my experience with them.
> 
> Lastly try turning off any esps one at a time to see if any of those may be causing the problem.
> 
> Sorry but that one has me scratching my head. I don't think it's specifically ENB related but it is likely it's possibly conflicting with something else.


FlotingPoint thing was at 0 when it had started happening. Switching it to 1 hasn't changed anything. The Super White Epileptic flashing seems to be gone, but the lighting indoors (sometimes) and the flickering are still prominent.

Running 12.1 drivers, and these are the mods I have installed:





As far as what else is running, do you mean system wise? While I appreciate all of your help, I'm not THAT determined to get it working that I'm going to go through everything else that I have running, or go through each ESP and disable it, load in the game, see what's up, and repeat. I mean, I'm willing to do some suggestions, but at a point it becomes pointless. I've tried it without Afterburner running, and without Fraps with no changes. My game is fine, beautiful and totally playable without any graphic glitches until I use ENB. So, to me, it's totally ENB related. Even if it is because it's conflicting with some other thing I _may_ be running, and not something wrong with ENB itself.


----------



## iLLGT3

I love DoF


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I love DoF


Wow, way too over saturated for my tastes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> My game is fine, beautiful and totally playable without any graphic glitches until I use ENB.


Well, you wouldn't be the first person to have issues with ENB, and probably won't be the last. Even I have at points in the past.









If you do get to the bottom of it please let us know just in case someone else has a similar issue. Thanks.


----------



## grishkathefool

This might be late in the game to ask and, for the record, I did try to google the answer, but:

Do you need to change the line in the skyrim.ini relating to graphics adapter in order for ENB to work properly? Should it state what type of GPU you have, or should you edit it to enbseries.ini?

Does this question even make sense, or did I state it poorly?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> This might be late in the game to ask and, for the record, I did try to google the answer, but:
> Do you need to change the line in the skyrim.ini relating to graphics adapter in order for ENB to work properly? Should it state what type of GPU you have, or should you edit it to enbseries.ini?
> Does this question even make sense, or did I state it poorly?


I think adaptor and vendor ID was only for the ENB patch. I've never had to change anything for ENB personally. I just drop it all in and play.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think adaptor and vendor ID was only for the ENB patch.


Yep mine works fine without changing them and my sD3DDevice is set to "ENB"


----------



## ET900

sometimes enb wont activate for me if i dont change the display device, but if you launch the defualt game launcher it will set it to enb in your skyrimprefs.ini (will set it back to your graphics card if you remove enb files and do the same). then go back and launch with nmm or skse ot whatever. the only issue with that is it redects your hardware causing it to reset the settings which can be set from the launcher graphics options. no big deal for me, but just so you know...


----------



## AlvoAsh

Lifeshield's latest UW-ENB is my new favorite! Awesome job m8


----------



## Lifeshield

Is that you in Guards uniform or is that a Guard finishing off a Dragon?


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is that you in Guards uniform or is that a Guard finishing off a Dragon?


That is a very drunk or crazy guard finishing off the dragon hahaha


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> What look (style) are you wanting or looking for?


Well now this is an interesting question...

I would say I am trying to build a preset which makes the game look better without introducing new problems.

Its been my experience so far that every single preset that I've downloaded because of pretty screens causes new problems and/or actually reduces "immersion". Btw, my opinion is having to carry a torch reduces immersion. If you disagree, that's fine.

Its a double-edged sword because some of the coolest screens out there come from whacked levels of brightness and contrast, or from setting intensities and/or curves to levels that introduce weird artifacts into the game (black water, white water, over-glowing fires, ridiculously intense ambient and/or point light, ugly gradients, pitch black caves and/or nights, "surface of the sun" over-cooked sunny days, etc., etc., etc.).

*Does anyone claim to have either made or downloaded a preset that doesnt have at least one tragic flaw relative to vanilla skyrim?*

Please tell me, so I can put it to the test.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Well now this is an interesting question...
> I would say I am trying to build a preset which makes the game look better without introducing new problems.
> Its been my experience so far that every single preset that I've downloaded because of pretty screens causes new problems and/or actually reduces "immersion". Btw, my opinion is having to carry a torch reduces immersion. If you disagree, that's fine.
> Its a double-edged sword because some of the coolest screens out there come from whacked levels of brightness and contrast, or from setting intensities and/or curves to levels that introduce weird artifacts into the game (black water, white water, over-glowing fires, ridiculously intense ambient and/or point light, ugly gradients, pitch black caves and/or nights, "surface of the sun" over-cooked sunny days, etc., etc., etc.).
> *Does anyone claim to have either made or downloaded a preset that doesnt have at least one tragic flaw relative to vanilla skyrim?*
> Please tell me, so I can put it to the test.


i've used a lot and so far Enhanced Shaders, Life's, and Milambers are 3 of the most well rounded configs out. I've tried pm minds atmospheric one, CLENB, confidence mans, and a bunch of others. Each has it's strengths, and each itroduces some of the craziness you mention. I would suggest taking 2 or 3 of the ones that MOST resembled what YOU think Skyrim should look like and try to mix and match settings 1 painstakingly slow step at a time, until you catch a crazy situation then dial it back.

I know you were working on a config of your own recently were'nt you?? What happened? I may have missed it.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm yet to try any configuration that I would percieve as flawless, including my own. We could nitpick flaws in anyones configuration, none are perfect because they are not our vision but the authors and opinions and tastes are subjective and vary. What's most important is to simply enjoy the game using whatever looks best for you. Whether that be ENB, FXAA, RL, ES, or a mixture of any of them. If you can't find something that's one hundred percent perfect, stop looking. Just find one that closely matches what you're looking for, overlook the flaws, and enjoy the game for what it is. Your own personal vision will come in time, and when it does, to at least you, it will be truely awesome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> That is a very drunk or crazy guard finishing off the dragon hahaha


Should employ him as your companion, lol.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> i've used a lot and so far Enhanced Shaders, Life's, and Milambers are 3 of the most well rounded configs out. I've tried pm minds atmospheric one, CLENB, confidence mans, and a bunch of others. Each has it's strengths, and each itroduces some of the craziness you mention. I would suggest taking 2 or 3 of the ones that MOST resembled what YOU think Skyrim should look like and try to mix and match settings 1 painstakingly slow step at a time, until you catch a crazy situation then dial it back.
> I know you were working on a config of your own recently were'nt you?? What happened? I may have missed it.


Agree on the presets mentioned...I'm "stuck" with Opethfeldt's preset because I love the flexibility of day/night settings independence in enbeffect.fx and I've learned how to tweak with that flexibility...dont know if I'll ever "escape" his version, lol.

I've been through a ridiculous number of attempts on a preset...but its been a fun journey and I know a LOT more about balancing now than when I first started. So much so that I'm in the "limitiations of bethesda and boris" zone atm haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm yet to try any configuration that I would percieve as flawless, including my own. We could nitpick flaws in anyones configuration, none are perfect because they are not our vision but the authors and opinions and tastes are subjective and vary. What's most important is to simply enjoy the game using whatever looks best for you. Whether that be ENB, FXAA, RL, ES, or a mixture of any of them. If you can't find something that's one hundred percent perfect, stop looking. Just find one that closely matches what you're looking for, overlook the flaws, and enjoy the game for what it is. Your own personal vision will come in time, and when it does, to at least you, it will be truely awesome!


Agree. The process is fun, and I'm not too worried about "finishing", lol.

Would appreciate some feedback on the following if you can educate me...

I want to use the realistic lighting from superl3's preset and the letterbox effect from jasmin's preset. I do NOT want to use HD6 modifications (I dislike adaptation and dark nights). I want to continue to use Opethfeldt's preset with my settings in enbseries.ini and enbeffect.fx. So which versions of enbloom and enbprepass do I use? I'm a bit lost, lol...


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> That is a very drunk or crazy guard finishing off the dragon hahaha


Oh man that is a hilarious screenshot. He needs a promotion after that.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Would appreciate some feedback on the following if you can educate me...
> I want to use the realistic lighting from superl3's preset and the letterbox effect from jasmin's preset. I do NOT want to use HD6 modifications (I dislike adaptation and dark nights). I want to continue to use Opethfeldt's preset with my settings in enbseries.ini and enbeffect.fx. So which versions of enbloom and enbprepass do I use? I'm a bit lost, lol...


If you want Letterbox you'll likely have to take the fall and use HD6's enbeffect file. Even Jasmin uses it (Letterbox is just a modification of HD6's Vignette). You can disable stuff like darker nights etc in the file by commenting it all out. Pretty sure Adaptation can be disabled too. I've actually tried adding Vignette to Opethfeldts enbeffect file before when messing about with it but I couldn't get it to work.

enbprepass is being used for custom Depth of Field effects. Superl3's current version is pretty good if you want it to be active. If you just want it for screenshots use my old version (which will only kick in mainly for screenshots).

I've personally never touched the enbbloom file in any configuration.


----------



## sterik01

Here are a few pictures of last night and a couple of today. this is FXAA only... Immersive Environment FXAA from skyrimnexus.







testing out superl3 enb with DOF + immersive environment fxaa. Destroyed my fps lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice shots Sterik!


----------



## noahhova

Just a couple shots...









Any suggestions how to make it better would be appreciated...

Im running ;

Immersive Enviorment FXAA (Stock settings)
Realistic Lighting No Postprocessing
Most Texture mods in STEPS


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Just a couple shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions how to make it better would be appreciated...
> Im running ;
> Immersive Enviorment FXAA (Stock settings)
> Realistic Lighting No Postprocessing
> Most Texture mods in STEPS


It's always nice if you turn off the hud for screenshots


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want Letterbox you'll likely have to take the fall and use HD6's enbeffect file. Even Jasmin uses it (Letterbox is just a modification of HD6's Vignette). You can disable stuff like darker nights etc in the file by commenting it all out. Pretty sure Adaptation can be disabled too. I've actually tried adding Vignette to Opethfeldts enbeffect file before when messing about with it but I couldn't get it to work.
> 
> enbprepass is being used for custom Depth of Field effects. Superl3's current version is pretty good if you want it to be active. If you just want it for screenshots use my old version (which will only kick in mainly for screenshots).
> 
> I've personally never touched the enbbloom file in any configuration.


Hey thanks. I'm using jasmin's files currently...i've never bothered trying to figure out how to adjust brightness / saturation / contrast in HD6 section of enbeffect.fx previously because there is so much flippin extraneous info in the file that its hard for me to understand the broken english. Is there a post anywhere that summarizes which lines are relevant?!?


----------



## sterik01

more. Using matso's sun mod.






any way to have DOF without usin ENB?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Is there a post anywhere that summarizes which lines are relevant?!?


As a matter of fact there is. Check my post history. It will be a few pages back now.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> more. Using matso's sun mod.
> 
> any way to have DOF without usin ENB?


What are your FXAA settings?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> What are your FXAA settings?


Immersive Environment. search it at skyrimnexus. I'm also using a bunch of texture mods + that sun glare mod by matso.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> any way to have DOF without usin ENB?


I recently found out there is! Using the Realistic Lighting with Customization mod. The INI files have a DOF set of settings. I've found it's not the same type of DOF like in ENB, though, as the DOF with the Realistic Lighting is more like a blurry overlay on top of the normal game (when you get closer, it looks like in Photoshop when you blend a heavily blurred layer on top of the normal layer using Soft Light).

The best part, though, is the Realistic Lighting mod includes a version that doesn't change Vanilla lighting at all, so you can add DOF to vanilla lighting if that's what you prefer.


----------



## iDeal

Hey all, just did a clean install of Skyrim after corrupting my last game. Planning on a weekend marathon, but first could someone kindly help me with the below by posting their:

Ini Files
Screenshot of their active mods
Links to recommended ENB's
Lifeshield, Slightly Skewed, and Milamber, you guys have always had great setups and I am noticing a few others too. If you guys could help I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks all, +rep for help


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, just sitting around, modding skyrim. Saw a lot of you guys (Lifeshield amongst others) with really awesome looking screenshots. So far I have the Skyrim 2K HD texture mod, enhanced blood textures, and all of Xenius' character enhancements. I want to try ENB, but Id like to know, if I do get it, should I download the Superl3 ENB mod also or is that included, and if I should, are there any other standalone ENB mods worth getting ? And does anyone have a good conf for ENB, because ive been told that the default isnt great. Can you guys recommend any other good graphics mods ?

thanks

Edit: Guess iDeal just asked the exact same question as me


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey guys, just sitting around, modding skyrim. Saw a lot of you guys (Lifeshield amongst others) with really awesome looking screenshots. So far I have the Skyrim 2K HD texture mod, enhanced blood textures, and all of Xenius' character enhancements. I want to try ENB, but Id like to know, if I do get it, should I download the Superl3 ENB mod also or is that included, and if I should, are there any other standalone ENB mods worth getting ? And does anyone have a good conf for ENB, because ive been told that the default isnt great. Can you guys recommend any other good graphics mods ?
> thanks
> Edit: Guess iDeal just asked the exact same question as me


ENB settings are a matter of preference, it's best to try them all in-game in all different types of situations. Some of the screenshots that people post of their ENB's are ideal situations/lighting, and other situations don't look as good, or might not be your preference (things like dark dungeons/nights, depth of field, letterboxing, etc come to mind).

Basically all you have to do is go to Skyrim Nexus and search ENB and sort it by Endorsements or Downloads and you will see all of the most popular ones.

The only obscure ones (that I know of) that you might want to pay attention to are Jasmin's Real Cinema 4.2 (also available on the Nexus) and Trillville's yet to be released config (His ENB on the Nexus right now is not his latest WIP).

I'm hoping Propa will also come back to and post his/her config some day.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> more. Using matso's sun mod.
> 
> 
> any way to have DOF without usin ENB?


Some nice pics, buuuut, it's difficult to make out fine detail with over sharpening. Makes the image look noisy.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> ENB settings are a matter of preference, it's best to try them all in-game in all different types of situations. Some of the screenshots that people post of their ENB's are ideal situations/lighting, and other situations don't look as good, or might not be your preference (things like dark dungeons/nights, depth of field, letterboxing, etc come to mind).
> Basically all you have to do is go to Skyrim Nexus and search ENB and sort it by Endorsements or Downloads and you will see all of the most popular ones.
> The only obscure ones (that I know of) that you might want to pay attention to are Jasmin's Real Cinema 4.2 (also available on the Nexus) and Trillville's yet to be released config (His ENB on the Nexus right now is not his latest WIP).
> I'm hoping Propa will also come back to and post his/her config some day.


^ great advice. I also concur on Trillville's yet-to-be-released config, I happened on the ENB forums last night and saw his pictures and my face was like -->







I swear just a few days ago that I said I wouldn't do anymore ENB configs..... why must they tempt me. And the Bokeh DoF that Superl3 put in his ENB config (same as in SES I believe) is making me feel better about the future of ENB and other shader mods. Cool that it is somewhat drag-n-drop too for other ENB configs out there. Here's a taste of Trillville's latest config for those of you unaware. The muted colors might not be for everyone, but I personally like them.





Still, I hope that in all cases that when SKSE gets enough features that a Skyrim Graphics Extender (SKGE) will be in the works.


----------



## GeforceGTS

anyone know whats causing this in the video? Watch the main gate :l Happens with and without ENB/FXAA so I'm guessing I need to change something in the skyrim config..


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> anyone know whats causing this in the video? Watch the main gate :l Happens with and without ENB/FXAA so I'm guessing I need to change something in the skyrim config..


I think it is either your fShadowDistance or your fShadowBiasScale in your SkyrimPrefs.ini file. Would you mind linking both?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> anyone know whats causing this in the video? Watch the main gate :l Happens with and without ENB/FXAA so I'm guessing I need to change something in the skyrim config..


That looks extremely trivial. That is, if I'm seeing what I'm supposed to be seeing. It looks like fog pop in right? Is that what your on about? Have you been hanging around bradley again?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I think it is either your fShadowDistance or your fShadowBiasScale in your SkyrimPrefs.ini file. Would you mind linking both?


fShadowDistance=8000.0000
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500

I thought it might be the shadowdistance so I tried raising that yesterday, it was actually slighter lower but it didn't help, and I'm not really sure what biasscale does D;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That looks extremely trivial. That is, if I'm seeing what I'm supposed to be seeing. It looks like fog pop in right? Is that what your on about? Have you been hanging around bradley again?


Yeap that's it, happens pretty much everywhere, driving me insane on trees, ruining all my screens


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> fShadowDistance=8000.0000
> fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
> I thought it might be the shadowdistance so I tried raising that yesterday, it was actually slighter lower but it didn't help, and I'm not really sure what biasscale does D;


Bias Scale determines the angle at which a shadow starts drawing. Somewhat irrelated to your bug, but I've had it fix weird shadow glitches before. Try setting it to something like 0.3 or higher and see if that helps.

Else, the only other thing I know that you can try is adding this line to the bottom of your [Display] section. "fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0"
Try that and see if it helps.

Otherwise I dunno what the do to solve it. Sounds like the game isn't drawing a HQ shadow until you get to a certain distance, more of a engine limit than a game limit.

Let me know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I'll give those a try now, I did just notice it doesn't seem to happen at night though :l


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Some nice pics, buuuut, it's difficult to make out fine detail with over sharpening. Makes the image look noisy.


How do I lower the amoung of sharpening.. the FXAA TOOL have the sharpening tabs Unchecked with the sliders all the way to the left.

the readme that came with the Immersive Environment folder says to make changed in the injFX_Settings.h file. But I don't know what changes to make.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## modinn

deleted


----------



## GeforceGTS

Neither worked D;

I'll just have to live with it until I decide to do a fresh install ;x


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> How do I lower the amoung of sharpening.. the FXAA TOOL have the sharpening tabs Unchecked with the sliders all the way to the left.
> the readme that came with the Immersive Environment folder says to make changed in the injFX_Settings.h file. But I don't know what changes to make.


Are you running any AA? Other than FXAA? Making changes with the tool is fine, people say to make the changes through the setttings.h file because you can fine tune it without the slider bar making large jumps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Yowza, that looks good.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> How do I lower the amoung of sharpening.. the FXAA TOOL have the sharpening tabs Unchecked with the sliders all the way to the left.
> the readme that came with the Immersive Environment folder says to make changed in the injFX_Settings.h file. But I don't know what changes to make.


open the injFX_settings there is a setting called post sharpening....lower it to about 0.05 for a good low sharpen in my opinion

Immersive Enviorment comes with default 0.12 Post Sharpen....

FYI when you change the injFX_settings the settings will stick if you just alt-tab out of the game.....switch the settings.....alt-tab back and they are applied. No restarts required!


----------



## sterik01

new sword.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, got ENB and Realistic Lighting up and running, and its looking pretty sweet. But I noticed theres something wrong with the sun. It looks really weird. Ive tried disabling ENB and RL and updating and different configs but they dont seem to be causing the problem. Any Ideas on what might be the issue ?
Yup, that yellowish star shaped thing on the tree is the sun. It looks like that all the time and I can see it through trees and rocks. Help !


----------



## sterik01

Might be a sun glare mod you have. I noticed it after I installed one.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Picked up a CE Skyrim cause it dropped to $100 even though I already had basic at 11/11/11, but I wanted that dragon. Decided to have some fun with it earlier


----------



## Nyghtryder_9




----------



## 1ceTr0n

Pwned into his own stone


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> ^ great advice. I also concur on Trillville's yet-to-be-released config, I happened on the ENB forums last night and saw his pictures and my face was like -->


I think it is released now, actually a litter while ago today fyi, I don't have link handy tho because I'm on my phone, I'm sure you can find it tho.


----------



## 1ceTr0n




----------



## 1ceTr0n

How are you guys getting your screenshots so big despite OCN stupid compression software? Also, how you guys getting screenshots with the camera panned around to the front while your armed?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> How are you guys getting your screenshots so big despite OCN stupid compression software? Also, how you guys getting screenshots with the camera panned around to the front while your armed?


Hit ~ which will bring up the console, then type tfc 1 and hit enter.

This will pause any action, and allow you free range with the camera.

Just repeat it to get things back to normal.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hit ~ which will bring up the console, then type tfc 1 and hit enter.
> This will pause any action, and allow you free range with the camera.
> Just repeat it to get things back to normal.


I love you ya cross eyed bastard


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> I love you ya cross eyed bastard


I'm not cross eyed. LOL That's when your eyes go to the center. I'm more unique than that.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> -snip-


Wow, great screens!!!


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Wow, great screens!!!


thanks a lot, using trillville's new config with superl3's dof. while not the most photorealistic config out there, it's really stunning.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

How you guys getting rid of the GUI?


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> How you guys getting rid of the GUI?


i use immersive hud, which usually hides the hud when you're not doing anything. in any case you can open the console and type "tm" which will completely hide the menus.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *ENB + InjFX with built in DOF*


What post filters mods are you using for the camera focus and contrasting?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> thanks a lot, using trillville's new config with superl3's dof. while not the most photorealistic config out there, it's really stunning.


Do you have a link to these?

EDIT: NVM, Found it.


----------



## Demented

I'm an instigator.











I was seeing how close I could get before he attacked me.


----------



## Milamber

InjFX


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> How are you guys getting your screenshots so big despite OCN stupid compression software? Also, how you guys getting screenshots with the camera panned around to the front while your armed?


When I want to show an image that is larger, I use off site storage ala photobucket. However, if you use OCN's uploader, you can save page space.

My problem is that no matter who's profile or settings I try to use, I don't seem to get images as nice the person I am emulating. I think it might be a mod or mods that I don't have.

Lifeshield's images tend to have great skin textures. Milamber's images have a wonderful clarity. etc...


----------



## tech99

And finally, ghostly Lydia







.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield's images tend to have great skin textures.


Coverwomen + CBBE v3.









Other than that the rest is standard.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## orphennoc




----------



## majin662

Man this is taking forever. Sigh.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


Spectacular! Makes a great wallpaper too.


----------



## grishkathefool

I am using Lifeshield's Final version without Film Grain or Vignette. For some reason, I am not getting any DoF effect, though.

This is a shot using tfc command. FXAA is toggled off but ENB is installed.



I am wondering if I need to tweak either of these two settings in Skyrimprefs.ini:
Quote:


> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=2


Edited:

I just changed the sD3DDevice setting from "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti " to "ENB". Then I launched the game and it auto detected settings again, which I retweaked. Then, out of curiousity, I looked back at the Skyrimprefs.ini and it changed it back to "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "...... wth?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Edited:
> I just changed the sD3DDevice setting from "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti " to "ENB". Then I launched the game and it auto detected settings again, which I retweaked. Then, out of curiousity, I looked back at the Skyrimprefs.ini and it changed it back to "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "...... wth?


The only real way you can get around that is by launching Skyrim by not using the Skyrim Launcher or Skyrim.exe. Skse_loader.exe (installed by SKSE) bypasses the .INI check and won't messup the settings. The Simple Borderless Window mod's exe works too I believe. I wish Bethesda would just turn off the auto-detect period, it's super annoying when it changes my .INI settings.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Thanks to some input on new console commands, iv'e got more "cinematic" looking screenshots now


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Edited:
> I just changed the sD3DDevice setting from "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti " to "ENB". Then I launched the game and it auto detected settings again, which I retweaked. Then, out of curiousity, I looked back at the Skyrimprefs.ini and it changed it back to "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "...... wth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only real way you can get around that is by launching Skyrim by not using the Skyrim Launcher or Skyrim.exe. *Skse_loader.exe (installed by SKSE) bypasses the .INI check* and won't messup the settings. The Simple Borderless Window mod's exe works too I believe. I wish Bethesda would just turn off the auto-detect period, it's super annoying when it changes my .INI settings.
Click to expand...

erp.. tried that and it still rewrote the ini, argh. Oh well... live and learn.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've been playing around with RL (Realistic Lighting) and FXAA a little. Just boring environment shots.


----------



## majin662

soooo....is it me or did skyrim become completely borked while I was away. I read a little something about load order and plugins all fudged up?? Too late to make sense of it. Gonna sleep on it..I do know I made the hottest toon I've made yet but the game is constantly changing her warpaint everytime I load. Guess I got to wait for BOSS and NMM to figure this out. anywho, wish I had some jaw dropping shots, but tonight has been highly frustrating thus far 

I will say this....3GB makes a difference in gameplay...no stutters when turning, no stutters period..and lots o setting cranked way up.

He's making his list. He's checking it twice...


some rocks up close


Sunglare is over 9000!


The detail on the snow is nice in game, dunno if the screen shows it


Random Tree Logs




Hottie!!


Hottie with some HD arrows


Shadowy hottie!!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've been playing around with RL (Realistic Lighting) and FXAA a little. Just boring environment shots.


Liking # 2


----------



## Milamber

InjFX



Majin, you should give nvidia 3dvision a crack.

Also, are those textures 4096? Can you post your skyrim prefs ini, keen to see if I have the juice for it.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> InjFX
> Majin, you should give nvidia 3dvision a crack.
> Also, are those textures 4096? Can you post your skyrim prefs ini, keen to see if I have the juice for it.


I'd love to try 3d vision legit like. I used to play wow on a non 120hz monitor but using software 3d vision and even though the colors were completely washed out, just the experience of a game like that in 3d is awe inspiring. I dunno how to best describe it but it just makes it a more epic experience, you actually FEEL like you are in a worldspace.

But I got to wait on 3d monitors to come down in price or another coworker to say they absolutely love my acer 23 inch (not likely) lol.

Umm as many texture mods as I could muster are in their full "Ultra, HD, Hi-Res Blah Blah Blah super word!!" format as possible. I'm thinking of switching from Serious Hd landscape to Realistic Skyrim or whatever it's called. I know I am running skyrim HD full, Vurts ultra, trees hd ultra, and RWT ultra.

As requested, my humble .ini

prefs.txt 4k .txt file


----------



## majin662

double post so as to not get skipped over

New script dragon is up


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> double post so as to not get skipped over
> New script dragon is up


Awesome! Thanks for that! Was missing my iHud toggle feature.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Love at first BITE?? hehe

loving the blue sky, is that from the newest config??


----------



## Lifeshield

Yes mate.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes mate.


cool. soon as I'm done testing this SuperL3 config I'm switching back. Hope you don't take offense, I'm sure you don't, it's actually a compliment (I keep trying to leave, but ya keep pulling me in lol)

Did you ever get your fans replaced btw? cause if not. PM me (got a couple spare kaze ultra 3k's I could contribute to the "cause")

Random shots before lunch. Had to restart game again...that's why I'm always posting from Riverwood and stuff

Can You marry a videogame toon yet??










Mo-def crate of 'defness


Good details


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> cool. soon as I'm done testing this SuperL3 config I'm switching back. Hope you don't take offense, I'm sure you don't, it's actually a compliment (I keep trying to leave, but ya keep pulling me in lol)


No offense taken. His configuration is pretty good.

Quote:


> Did you ever get your fans replaced btw? cause if not. PM me (got a couple spare kaze ultra 3k's I could contribute to the "cause")


Nope, PM sent.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> cool. soon as I'm done testing this SuperL3 config I'm switching back. Hope you don't take offense, I'm sure you don't, it's actually a compliment (I keep trying to leave, but ya keep pulling me in lol)
> Did you ever get your fans replaced btw? cause if not. PM me (got a couple spare kaze ultra 3k's I could contribute to the "cause")
> Random shots before lunch. Had to restart game again...that's why I'm always posting from Riverwood and stuff
> Can You marry a videogame toon yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo-def crate of 'defness


If you move to Japan you might be able to. I'm sure some poor fellow there has already done it. Or tried.

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## sterik01

I tried a new enb but it has a white haze, how can I reduce or get rid it.?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I tried a new enb but it has a white haze, how can I reduce or get rid it.?


Quote:


> Set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 in skyrimprefs.ini


Is the usual suspect.

If it's like a film grain effect, then look for and remove the effect text file (not enbeffect.fx). If there isn't one it may be enabled through the prepass file.


----------



## sterik01

Trying it right now. Post pics in a while... old lady doesn't let me play on the weekends. lol


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Trying it right now. Post pics in a while... old lady doesn't let me play on the weekends. lol


Wow. That is lame and sad....


----------



## 1ceTr0n




----------



## sterik01

here we go. Removed the enbeffect txt file.. but still white.





could it be because i'm using fxaa at the same time?

edit.. nevermind.. removed fxa and still.



edit again.. I installed enbeffect.fx from milambers settings.. and now it looks better.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm not a fan of that "hazed" look in the screen but hey, to each his own Skyrim experience.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> could it be because i'm using fxaa at the same time?


Have you set the ENB proxy library up to actually work with the FXAA?

Quote:


> I'm not a fan of that "hazed" look in the screen but hey, to each his own Skyrim experience.


That's the depth of field effect. It's nowhere near as obtrusive as it may appear to be unless you zoom right into your character in third person and don't set it to snap too strongly in first person. I actually think it's a pretty good effect when done right, personally.


----------



## grishkathefool

Here's a post relating to this:
ENB FOrums

I disable Bloom in ENB and enable it in FXAA, but turn it down some, to maybe a 2 or 3.

@Lifeshield,

I am curious what you mean by this:
Quote:


> Have you set the ENB proxy library up to actually work with the FXAA?


----------



## [email protected]

I'm very tempted to get this game. I heard it's so fun and it never ends? The game itself? Especially i'm curious if most of you using Steam to play this game or is it a stand alone game? It's not tied to Steam is it? However i would totally love to try the mods for it. I can't wait to see what else they added cuz they have a workshop now that you can use to create stuff for the game.







Is this game worthy to buy? Kinda pricey. Wish it was on sale right now. I could afford it but i'm just very picky what i spend on.


----------



## sterik01

Last one for now. I like it but I ended up removing enb. back to fxaa only.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=823immersive environment fxaa + jasmin enb with DOF


----------



## [email protected]

You should link those to download too.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Trying it right now. Post pics in a while... old lady doesn't let me play on the weekends. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Wow. That is lame and sad....


Not really... its called real life


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Not really... its called real life


lol yea. Hard to game when you have a house, wife, and 2 kids.


----------



## [email protected]

Is this game tied to Steam or you can get it as a stand alone game?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Here's a post relating to this:
> ENB FOrums
> I disable Bloom in ENB and enable it in FXAA, but turn it down some, to maybe a 2 or 3.
> @Lifeshield,
> I am curious what you mean by this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you set the ENB proxy library up to actually work with the FXAA?
Click to expand...

He means, in enbseries.ini

Code:



Code:


[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=blah blah (injfxx dll name)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> lol yea. Hard to game when you have a house, wife, and 2 kids.


Absolutely








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is this game tied to Steam or you can get it as a stand alone game?


Didnt we just have that dance in the other thread?


----------



## [email protected]

I just wanted a direct answer though. STEAM tied or stand alone lol.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> lol yea. Hard to game when you have a house, wife, and 2 kids.


Yeah, its called another reason to the long list of why i'll never get married and breed.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I just wanted a direct answer though. STEAM tied or stand alone lol.


It's tied to steam, no matter what, even with retail version. Such is the direction PC gaming is headed, blame the pirates.....


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I'd love to try 3d vision legit like. I used to play wow on a non 120hz monitor but using software 3d vision and even though the colors were completely washed out, just the experience of a game like that in 3d is awe inspiring. I dunno how to best describe it but it just makes it a more epic experience, you actually FEEL like you are in a worldspace.
> But I got to wait on 3d monitors to come down in price or another coworker to say they absolutely love my acer 23 inch (not likely) lol.
> Umm as many texture mods as I could muster are in their full "Ultra, HD, Hi-Res Blah Blah Blah super word!!" format as possible. I'm thinking of switching from Serious Hd landscape to Realistic Skyrim or whatever it's called. I know I am running skyrim HD full, Vurts ultra, trees hd ultra, and RWT ultra.
> As requested, my humble .ini
> 
> prefs.txt 4k .txt file


Well with the new 27" 3dvision screens no colors are washed out at all, in fact the colors look deeper to me and as you say, you actually feel like your in that world and thats what I love about it, Skyrim feels so real, the tip of my warhammer actually comes out of the screen - looks amazing!

Thanks for the prefs.


----------



## grishkathefool

Married with two kids here too. I get an hour or so a night to goof off. Weekends are better for me though. I usually get to goof off as late as I want on Friday and Saturday nights. Of course, date nights are off limits.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Married with two kids here too. I get an hour or so a night to goof off. Weekends are better for me though. I usually get to goof off as late as I want on Friday and Saturday nights. *Of course, date nights are off limits.*


Date nights are always sacro-sanct... must keep wife happy









Happy wife = uninterupted SR play. Unhappy wife = no SR play at all


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Well with the new 27" 3dvision screens no colors are washed out at all, in fact the colors look deeper to me and as you say, you actually feel like your in that world and thats what I love about it, Skyrim feels so real, the tip of my warhammer actually comes out of the screen - looks amazing!
> Thanks for the prefs.


lol actually went to wifes store today pricing 3d monitors. Found an LG that does passive 3d (so no need for ther 120hz premium price, I think) and it's only 269.00 on newegg. I've already begun the puppy dog eyes routine. Few more months of that and I'm in there!!!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_fx.dll


*Check!*


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


How can I take a screenshot during an action like the above? (e.g. in the middle of casting flame, frost bite, etc)

I understand there is console command that I can use like "tfc" and "animcam". Is there anything else that I should use?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> How can I take a screenshot during an action like the above? (e.g. in the middle of casting flame, frost bite, etc)
> I understand there is console command that I can use like "tfc" and "animcam". Is there anything else that I should use?


In that particular image I am using a custom spell casting animation (in case you want that exact type of shot).

What I normally do (I use a control pad so my method may vary slightly from that of others) is setup the action (like casting or combat animations), pause the game. Open the console, type tfc 1 then enter (this pauses the game while allowing you to move the camera around, tfc doesn't pause the game), type tm then enter (this removes the hud and menus, etc), press the console key again, then un-pause the game (if you're using keyboard and mouse you can probably skip the pausing & unpausing part). Then just get the angle you want and snap the shot.

You can darken around your main focus point while tm is initiated by pressing the character menu key (press it again to exit, you won't see it you'll just notice the scene darkening), it also gives a minor depth of field effect though not like the one in my shots (that's done through ENB custom files). You can remove blood splatter (handy for combat shots) by accessing the main menu.

Once you're done just enter console, type tm then enter then tfc and enter, then exit the console to resume play. Sometimes the game might stick in freecam, just go to console type tfc then enter, then tfc and enter again to get out of it.

Using that method you get gucci shots like this...


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## rashbeep

that's a good trick lifeshield, the blood splatter was pissing me off


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> lol actually went to wifes store today pricing 3d monitors. Found an LG that does passive 3d (so no need for ther 120hz premium price, I think) and it's only 269.00 on newegg. I've already begun the puppy dog eyes routine. Few more months of that and I'm in there!!!


Im not sure on that technology, but for immersion you DEFINITELY need 27". anything less and your wasting your cash. I would save and get this:

Acer HN274H - comes with glasses and its what im using, Skyrim is so vibrant, bright and it feels like your there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_fx.dll
> 
> 
> 
> *Check!*
Click to expand...

If your d3d9_fx.dll is named just that then your good to go. A way of checking in game is to press "Pause Break", if you see the InjFX turn off you have it right!


----------



## Milamber

double post sorry


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> In that particular image I am using a custom spell casting animation (in case you want that exact type of shot).
> 
> What I normally do (I use a control pad so my method may vary slightly from that of others) is setup the action (like casting or combat animations), pause the game. Open the console, type tfc 1 then enter (this pauses the game while allowing you to move the camera around, tfc doesn't pause the game), type tm then enter (this removes the hud and menus, etc), press the console key again, then un-pause the game (if you're using keyboard and mouse you can probably skip the pausing & unpausing part). Then just get the angle you want and snap the shot.
> 
> You can darken around your main focus point while tm is initiated by pressing the character menu key (press it again to exit, you won't see it you'll just notice the scene darkening), it also gives a minor depth of field effect though not like the one in my shots (that's done through ENB custom files). You can remove blood splatter (handy for combat shots) by accessing the main menu.
> 
> Once you're done just enter console, type tm then enter then tfc and enter, then exit the console to resume play. Sometimes the game might stick in freecam, just go to console type tfc then enter, then tfc and enter again to get out of it.
> 
> Using that method you get gucci shots like this...


Thanks!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Thanks!


How do you apply a custom depth of field on your ENB file?


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> How do you apply a custom depth of field on your ENB file?


i think the dof settings are usually found in enbeffectprepass.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I noticed this line in the enbseries.ini file.

[DEPTHOFFIELD]
FadeTime=0.2

Anyone know if this what you need to adjust? Looks like it. Although with only one parameter available to change, it looks pretty limited.


----------



## majin662

Dof is found in the enbprepass file. The dof
In the enb.ini i think relates to how quickly the view switches to dof


----------



## Lifeshield

With Depth of Field you will need a prepass file that has Matso's custom Depth of Field code integrated into it. Once you have one then just set Depth of Field =True in enbseries.ini.

I don't really notice any visual difference messing with the fade time. I have it at 0.15. Try whacking it up to 5.0 with Depth of Field running and see what happens, lol.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> lol yea. Hard to game when you have a house, wife, and 2 kids.


Lol....I have the exact same life....house, wife and 2 kids. I'm just lucky that my wife works one overnight shift a week at the hospital so I at least get one night of gaming a week when the kids are in bed. Ya, works sucks the next day with 3-4 hours of sleep, but I can handle it one day of the week.

Great pics guys. Gonna have to try out some more of them configs when I get back to playing Skyrim. Might be a little while though with ME3 comming out tomorrow.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Disturbed117

I really need to get me an enb setup.


----------



## majin662

hey, just stumbled across an older thread over on the official forums about Lights that go dimmer as you approach and how to fix them. This instantly reminded me of the recent ENB series that dramatically increased performance of ENB but introduced as many of us saw, light sources going almost completely black as you approached them. This thread says that the problem is worse as you mod, well I am thinking it is a lot worse when you mod with a setup like ENB.

Anyone who is nearby at the moment to their skyrim and doesn't mind trying ENB 106 or 105 with the injector and everything (preferrably someone who already knows the issue I'm referring to) try adding this to your Skyrim.ini and THEN trying the ENB again in the same spots where lights would go black

Skyrim.ini
[General]
fFlickeringLightDistance= (default is 1024) change to 2048,4096, or 8192

downside is that it will make lights darker, but many people have already been trying their damndest to do that because vanilla lights are pretty bright.

Hope this helps somebody and I'll try later tonight when I get home if no one has confirmed before then


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Lifeshield, what type of look are you aiming for? I noticed your screenshots differ a fair bit from time to time with lighting and grain effect.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


This would not look out of place in the Heaven benchmark. Excellent pic!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Lifeshield, what type of look are you aiming for? I noticed your screenshots differ a fair bit from time to time with lighting and grain effect.


I took those earlier while testing it without the cinematic effects applied as I've restructured the files for download, making the effects optional rather than mandatory for people who want to download the ENB. Only difference I made to the actual ENB is I increased daytime brightness just a touch to compensate for it being a little darker in places than I intended it to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> This would not look out of place in the Heaven benchmark. Excellent pic!


Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## croy

graphic bug that turned out to look good


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm jelly.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Amazing! my new wallpaper too.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Nice katana! Where can i get me one of those


----------



## Milamber

InjFX


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


Is that still the same FXAA settings in your sig? I had downloaded them maybe a week or two ago, and have been using them since.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Is that still the same FXAA settings in your sig? I had downloaded them maybe a week or two ago, and have been using them since.


Good to hear!

This version has darker nights but its more a less the same as my sig.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Good to hear!
> This version has darker nights but its more a less the same as my sig.


Ah, perfect then as I already liked the level of darkness achieved.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Ah, perfect then as I already liked the level of darkness achieved.


Are you getting good sunsets?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Are you getting good sunsets?


Yeah, I guess. Most of my playing has been done at night, since I'm a sneaky thief.







I'm using a sun.dds and sunglare.dds from another config though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nice katana! Where can i get me one of those


It's "Animated Katana and One Extra Pose" by InvalidFate on Loverslab. Obviously I cannot hotlink that here due to some of the content they have over there but I'm sure you already know how to find it.









If you use the console to get the weapon it's called Yamato. The pose is the ingredient that comes up in the console list. You'll only need one as it's infinite. It's a bit buggy but looks great for pictures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Amazing! my new wallpaper too.


Glad you like it. Taking that particular picture caused my PC to BSOD, lol.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, I guess. Most of my playing has been done at night, since I'm a sneaky thief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a sun.dds and sunglare.dds from another config though.


Well... if you like to sneak and want to try immersion on a new level let me know.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Well... if you like to sneak and want to try immersion on a new level let me know.


Would that level be 'not being able to see my hand in front of my face'?









I like dark, but too dark is just too cumbersome to play. I use my torch to look for things sometimes, but general following of a path is easy enough without a torch.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Would that level be 'not being able to see my hand in front of my face'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like dark, but too dark is just too cumbersome to play. I use my torch to look for things sometimes, but general following of a path is easy enough without a torch.


----------



## sterik01

I flew to work this week and I finished my task in one day. Today I have all freaking day to play. lol


----------



## Chobbit

What affects the sun glare? how can I remove a sun that comes with a certain ENB and replace it with another?


----------



## sterik01

Search sunglare inside your data folder. Replace with whatever version you want.


----------



## majin662

WOW. so after a 2nd reinstall due to some mod...I'm finally playing (still odd crash if I sprint toward riverwood. who knows) but anyway finally playing and decided to try Life's newest Config for ENB (sans the FXAA I see) and WOW life, you have come a long way. I did tweak it some though since I've got the muscle to bully ENB now. I just turned Bloom quality to 0 and turned ssao to 0 filter to 0 , upped the amount, and turned on indirect lighting.























will have to post the rest later. running late for work...damn skyrim


----------



## Herbie211

Well, I finally got around to learning how to mess with HD6's postprocessing 5 parameters...

These are from Jasmin's letterbox config, with all the HD6 guts ripped out (no darkening, no bloom, no adaption, no DOF, no indirect lighting, no AO, and no custom pallete).

I havent even gotten to optimizing specularity, etc yet and I am amazed by how much better stuff looks with HD6 mod as the basis...look is "colorful, sharp near-vanilla"....


----------



## ET900

Hey milamber i wouldn't mind trying out your config with darker nights if you could send me it? thanks!


----------



## sterik01

Milamber did you ever release that last fxaa setting you were working on?


----------



## Herbie211

Big picture time...*agree or disagree?*

It looks like optimizing visual appearance of skyrim with enb comes down to one of 5 choices:

1. Tolerate bright interiors

2. Tolerate black water

3. Tolerate the "look" of bloom.

4. Tolerate fps reduction with realistic lighting mod

5. Tolerate learning curve with implementing fxaa injector (EDIT: I meant injFX shaders).

A related question: *are there any mods out there or can the creation kit be used to address black water*? I can make bright interiors go away without "resorting" to 3, 4 or 5, but I cant do it without turning water jet black.

/irritated


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> What affects the sun glare? how can I remove a sun that comes with a certain ENB and replace it with another?


Data > Textures > Sky > sunglare.dds


----------



## sterik01

mas... and i'm off to play some dc universe. EDIT... game sucks.


better Uthgerd


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's "Animated Katana and One Extra Pose" by InvalidFate on Loverslab. Obviously I cannot hotlink that here due to some of the content they have over there but I'm sure you already know how to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the console to get the weapon it's called Yamato. The pose is the ingredient that comes up in the console list. You'll only need one as it's infinite. It's a bit buggy but looks great for pictures.
> 
> Glad you like it. Taking that particular picture caused my PC to BSOD, lol.


Your sacrifice is noted and appreciated









It looks great but if its buggy, Ill wait until something is released on the Workshop or Nexus









Loving your work!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> It looks great but if its buggy, Ill wait until something is released on the Workshop or Nexus


You'll likely never see it on the Nexus or the Workshop unfortunately.

And thanks.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Data > Textures > Sky > sunglare.dds


Theres also an ini setting that not only increases or decreases sun size but also glare


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You'll likely never see it on the Nexus or the Workshop unfortunately.
> 
> And thanks.


Oh well, Im sure there is a Katana mod out there....somewhere.

The ones Ive found are for the higher levels and Im still floating around at Level 17. (I restarted my toon as an Orc)


----------



## majin662




----------



## utterfabrication

Tweaked Jasmin enb

Tweaked TV enb


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Tweaked Jasmin enb
> ]


I was liking your toon's outfit... right up until I saw the strippy pants









Apart from the pants, looking excellent


----------



## Slightly skewed

Your characters seem to be getting younger and younger. I fear I may end up on a list if this trend continues.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Your characters seem to be getting younger and younger. I fear I may end up on a list if this trend continues.


I thought the exact same thing haha


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, I guess. Most of my playing has been done at night, since I'm a sneaky thief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a sun.dds and sunglare.dds from another config though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... if you like to sneak and want to try immersion on a new level let me know.
Click to expand...

I didn't realize that the image darkness had anything to do with the AI's ability to "perceive" the player.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I didn't realize that the image darkness had anything to do with the AI's ability to "perceive" the player.


id like this confirmed please lol


----------



## grishkathefool

*He used to be an adventurer too...*


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> id like this confirmed please lol


Darkness(brightness) does alter the AI's perceived view distance, which in turn affects an enemy's detection distance. But when you use injFX or ENB, the darkness isn't affecting the in-game brightness values. It only affects the final render on your screen.

You have to use something like Realistic Lighting or Darker Templates for Dungeons to turn down the brightness for those areas. But I can confirm that sneak's effectiveness is factored by how much light is in a scene.


----------



## grishkathefool

Interesting, modinn. Thanks for the info!

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*For Gondor Whiterun!!!!!!!*


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Your characters seem to be getting younger and younger. I fear I may end up on a list if this trend continues.


ME?? if it is...I refer back to my "Dude statement, Don't wanna look at em" and expand it to include "Old women saving the world, not likely"







Will say this though, I did download that hi res normal map male mod for faces, they were looking rough without it

@Life, I will say it again, this latest config is superb thus far. Days are fantastic, sunset is a nice transition with all kind of popping colors like you'd expect, night have been super dark, and yet somehow I still manage without torches (read as didn't have any but this config definitely still requires them) This is all around my new favorite config, kudos to you sir!!


----------



## WarGeek




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> ME?? if it is...I refer back to my "Dude statement, Don't wanna look at em" and expand it to include "Old women saving the world, not likely"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will say this though, I did download that hi res normal map male mod for faces, they were looking rough without it


Dude, she looks twelve and has the body to match. What's wrong with 20-40 year olds saving the world? I dunno, maybe your a teenager yourself? It was said in jest, with a marry hint of sarcasm. You guys all wish you were large breasted women, and hey, that's ok.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> ME?? if it is...I refer back to my "Dude statement, Don't wanna look at em" and expand it to include "Old women saving the world, not likely"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will say this though, I did download that hi res normal map male mod for faces, they were looking rough without it
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, she looks twelve and has the body to match. What's wrong with 20-40 year olds saving the world? I dunno, maybe your a teenager yourself? It was said in jest, with a marry hint of sarcasm. You guys all wish you were large breasted women, and hey, that's ok.
Click to expand...

Lol . No offense taken. Im thick skinned and just as sarcastic. I wish i was a big breasted hot girl. Id be gettttin paaaaiiiddd. Lol

I wouldnt say she looks twelve. Shes at least 17 -18. And yeah 20 to 40 is a ok but beth made their women ugly and haggard for the most part and i was getting tired of only having bellas mod... Branching out ... I mean gimme some credit i coulda slapped on some of those fake eee boobs and crap ...

Edit: 31 actually. 31 going on 17 again


----------



## GeforceGTS

Boring pics, but my current config ;x


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Theres also an ini setting that not only increases or decreases sun size but also glare


There is, but removing the texture is the easiest method.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Oh well, Im sure there is a Katana mod out there....somewhere.
> The ones Ive found are for the higher levels and Im still floating around at Level 17. (I restarted my toon as an Orc)


There's plenty of them, just not with that pose. You might be able to find something similar to that Katana on the Nexus if you search Yamato.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Life, I will say it again, this latest config is superb thus far. Days are fantastic, sunset is a nice transition with all kind of popping colors like you'd expect, night have been super dark, and yet somehow I still manage without torches (read as didn't have any but this config definitely still requires them) This is all around my new favorite config, kudos to you sir!!


Thanks.


----------



## Chobbit

Thanks for the info on changing the sun everyone,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Boring pics, but my current config ;x


Nice config, I really like the subtle tones of everything and how things blend together. I'm really getting bored of everything having to be sharp sharp sharp, call me a consoler if you will but I like things to blend and smooth together. Also I like them barrels for some reason lol


----------



## grishkathefool

Lifeshield makes me jealous on a daily basis. I have umpteen texture mods going and have yet to see a butterfly that beautiful!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield makes me jealous on a daily basis. I have umpteen texture mods going and have yet to see a butterfly that beautiful!


Coz we play Skyrim for the butterflies...







jk

I agree grishka, his screenies are to







for


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield makes me jealous on a daily basis. I have umpteen texture mods going and have yet to see a butterfly that beautiful!


Are you talking about the butterfly I linked??


----------



## Lifeshield

I am not responsible for the making of any Butterflies, lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield makes me jealous on a daily basis. I have umpteen texture mods going and have yet to see a butterfly that beautiful!


Have you tired this? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4955

There is another butterfly texture mod that has 4096 texture if you search for it. Ridiculous overkill though.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

What is it with you people wanting to turn this game into another look alike clone of the Final Fantasy series with utterly "perfect" anime girls? Seriously, its getting old....


----------



## grishkathefool

Each to their own, 1ceTr0n. I personally agree with you. I never liked the Asian look. One thing I do notice, though, is that in some of Lifeshield's screenshots, her "anime" girl looks graphically as nice as what is rendered in cut scenes in games like FF. It's nice to see that level of rendering during game play and not just during cut scenes.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lifeshield makes me jealous on a daily basis. I have umpteen texture mods going and have yet to see a butterfly that beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tired this? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4955
> 
> There is another butterfly texture mod that has 4096 texture if you search for it. Ridiculous overkill though.
Click to expand...

No, but I will, thanks skewed. I wish that the modder's info said what Hi-res and Low-res are. I assume, though, that even if HR is 4096, it won't but too big a hit on my VRAM, considering how small the buggies are anyway.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> What is it with you people wanting to turn this game into another look alike clone of the Final Fantasy series with utterly "perfect" anime girls? Seriously, its getting old....


I think the point of modding is to improve the gamer's own experience of their game. Whether someone else does not find it to their liking, is to be honest, irrelevant.

Frankly, I have no care as to how other people play their game, Im just gratiful they are sharing their efforts with the rest of the community.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> What is it with you people wanting to turn this game into another look alike clone of the Final Fantasy series with utterly "perfect" anime girls? Seriously, its getting old....


You mean this type of person? *NSFW* http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12443


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wow........


----------



## Rangerscott

Sex deprived dudes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Each to their own, 1ceTr0n. I personally agree with you. I never liked the Asian look. One thing I do notice, though, is that in some of Lifeshield's screenshots, her "anime" girl looks graphically as nice as what is rendered in cut scenes in games like FF. It's nice to see that level of rendering during game play and not just during cut scenes.


My character's not an anime girl, lol. She's a Breton preset, hahaha. Only thing I changed was the hair and skin texture. Nothing anime about her, she just likes to look badass!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> What is it with you people wanting to turn this game into another look alike clone of the Final Fantasy series with utterly "perfect" anime girls? Seriously, its getting old....


What is it with people who get all bothered by the way other people want to modify the game they paid for? Does it affect them in any way at all?

Of course not.

It's their vision, let them get on with it in peace.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Sex deprived dudes.


Speak for yourself mate, not for others.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I think the point of modding is to improve the gamer's own experience of their game. Whether someone else does not find it to their liking, is to be honest, irrelevant.
> Frankly, I have no care as to how other people play their game, Im just gratiful they are sharing their efforts with the rest of the community.


You hit the nail on the head right there with that post Sethy.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My character's not an anime girl, lol. She's a Breton preset, hahaha. Only thing I changed was the hair and skin texture. Nothing anime about her, she just likes to look badass!
> 
> What is it with people who get all bothered by the way other people want to play the game they paid for? Does it affect them in any way at all?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Speak for yourself mate, not for others.


PICS or it never happened!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> PICS or it never happened!


You wish!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Lifeshield

A WIP based on UW-ENB (which I may or may not get around to finishing one day depending on how much time I sink into Mass Effect 3). Trying something different. Almost no bloom at all. No effects like Depth of Field, FXAA, etc applied. Just ENB. I intend to soften the colours a bit and try and make it look a little more natural.


----------



## Milamber

InjFX


----------



## majin662

Hey life. Id love to test the new config if ya want some extra eyes on it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Hey life. Id love to test the new config if ya want some extra eyes on it.


It's nowhere near a testing stage yet, if it even goes anywhere at all as it's just experimentation at the moment, but I'll keep the offer in mind for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


What is all that Stuff? Fire Particles?


----------



## GeforceGTS

'


----------



## grishkathefool

*Whiterun from Dova Hideout*


*Shiny Sword*


----------



## GeforceGTS

What sword is that?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *Whiterun from Dova Hideout*
> 
> 
> *Shiny Sword*


ENB? that looks awesome.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> InjFX


Is that just FXAA?


----------



## Milamber

Oui...


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Each to their own, 1ceTr0n. I personally agree with you. I never liked the Asian look. One thing I do notice, though, is that in some of Lifeshield's screenshots, her "anime" girl looks graphically as nice as what is rendered in cut scenes in games like FF. It's nice to see that level of rendering during game play and not just during cut scenes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I think the point of modding is to improve the gamer's own experience of their game. Whether someone else does not find it to their liking, is to be honest, irrelevant.
> Frankly, I have no care as to how other people play their game, Im just gratiful they are sharing their efforts with the rest of the community.


Anime girl? You mean like this one?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> What sword is that?


I believe it's Crainte Vomir. I used it in a few screenshots a while back. It's a very nice looking two handed sword. One of the better ones on the Nexus in my opinion.


----------



## Milamber

If you like your grass to glow of a night and have complete visibility of whats ahead of you then this mod is not for you.

Milamber InjFX Mod.zip 288k .zip file


*Latest InjFX with custom sun glare*


----------



## Lifeshield

@ Milamber: I just get this whenever I try to extract it...



It will show the folder for Textures and Injfx but no other files within the folders.

Not having any trouble extracting anything else. :/


----------



## AlvoAsh

Looks very nice Milamber and thanks for sharing it! Going to check this out for a few hours


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @ Milamber: I just get this whenever I try to extract it...
> 
> 
> 
> It will show the folder for Textures and Injfx but no other files within the folders.


Worked fine for me using Winzip trial.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> @ Milamber: I just get this whenever I try to extract it...
> 
> It will show the folder for Textures and Injfx but no other files within the folders.
> 
> Not having any trouble extracting anything else. :/


Those having trouble getting the file here it is again re-zipped to my dropbox here


----------



## Lifeshield

Extracted fine from dropbox.

I just tried to download and extract it again from here and it just did the same thing.

Weird. :/


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Extracted fine from dropbox.
> 
> I just tried to download and extract it again from here and it just did the same thing.
> 
> Weird. :/


same thing happened for me to. Thanks for uploading the config milamber









Also do you have a page for this config on the nexus site? I'd like to follow it there if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> same thing happened for me to.


At least it's not just me then, haha.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I believe it's Crainte Vomir. I used it in a few screenshots a while back. It's a very nice looking two handed sword. One of the better ones on the Nexus in my opinion.


Thanks









Apparently that forsworns crotch is a gateway to Oblivion.



btw, probably easiest if I ask here.. How do I fix the black fog/mist around mountains with ENB? I can't remember what I changed that caused it but I think I remember it being a common issue..


----------



## Lifeshield

Volumetric Fog or Fog (hard to know what exactly without an image of the problem).


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Volumetric Fog or Fog (hard to know what exactly without an image of the problem).












Stock white



ENB blackish



Can see better full size

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bf/bf1754b0_TESV2012-03-1019-01-07-95.png

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e2/e2b8974e_TESV2012-03-1019-01-10-55.png


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


That would be Volumetric Fog.

My settings for white fog (may vary depending on other variables):

[VOLUMETRICFOG]
IntensityDay=0.9
IntensityNight=1
CurveDay=0
CurveNight=1.0


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That would be Volumetric Fog.
> 
> My settings for white fog (may vary depending on other variables):
> 
> [VOLUMETRICFOG]
> 
> IntensityDay=0.9
> 
> IntensityNight=1
> 
> CurveDay=0
> 
> CurveNight=1.0


Thanks again









I had to up the intensity, lowering the curve made it browner and raising it made it blue unless I raised intensity to 1.4 :l It's not perfect but better, I can't be bothered starting to mess with other things to get it right so it will have to do ;x

Before



After


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## majin662

my poor poor hottie ashen was causing CTD's so I just redid it all again from the save right before you choose classes. Meh....should be a little older for all of you worried about fighting your own nature







Configs are mostly Cinema 4.4











Dropping Da' Hammer on this fool










and now for something I never thought I'd see in Skyrim...good looking SHADOWS...whoa!!


----------



## boredgunner

^ What did you do to make your shadows look so good? And also your anime-little girl looking character is hot? I wonder why everyone thinks that... beyond creepy. Anyway, I've been using these guys as followers lately. They know how to wreck stuff.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> What sword is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> What sword is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's Crainte Vomir. I used it in a few screenshots a while back. It's a very nice looking two handed sword. One of the better ones on the Nexus in my opinion.
Click to expand...

^^THIS^^ But I saw that you found it. It's awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> ENB? that looks awesome.


Nope, FXAA only.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ What did you do to make your shadows look so good? And also your anime-little girl looking character is hot? I wonder why everyone thinks that... beyond creepy.


Well I'm running some ENB maxed out-ish..only thing really I can think of would be my ini's.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
ugridstoload=7
uExterior Cell Buffer=64
sIntroSequence=
iNumHWThreads=8
bBorderRegionsEnabled=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=128.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=536870912
bBackgroundLoadVMData=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 <

This is definitely one of them that helps.
bAllowScreenshot=1
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192 <

This reduces if not eliminates lights popping on and off (vanilla wise, I've seen ENB do it still, though not nearly as much)
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
fDefaultWorldFOV=75
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=20

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, HighResTexturePackFix.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bReflectExplosions=1

[Animation]
bUseSPUGenerate=1 <

these are probably placebo settings I'm trying out
bUseVariableCache=1
uVariableCacheSize=128

[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000

[Camera]
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=-15.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=7.0000
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=47.0000
fOverShoulderPosZ=-3.0000
fOverShoulderPosX=37.0000

[LightingShader]
fSpecularLODFadeEnd=0.0050 <

These 2 reduce if not eliminate dungeon stutter related to specular light
fSpecularLODFadeStart=0.0025





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fDefaultFOV=75

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=3

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5 <

got a bunch of these from nexus :mod called Shadows for Ultra or something
fInteriorShadowDistance=4000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000 <

decided to try leaving this at 8k since I pumped up everything else
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096 <

these 2 are big killers
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 <

iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=4 <

also from shadows for ultra
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=1 <

same thing, this one also helps with striping I think it was
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096 <

and the final 4096 shadow setting
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=6
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=4 <

also from shadows for ultra
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=0
bSaveOnTravel=0
bSaveOnWait=0
bSaveOnRest=0
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=300000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=3

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=950

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=0.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=4.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=500000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=140000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=70000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=3.0000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=50
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=25.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=5.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=10.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=2048
iWaterReflectWidth=2048
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4



Guess you edited in the anime girl remark. Heck yeah she's hot. All of em have been. You could call me an early adopter of sorts. I've never distinguished between reality girls and videogame/anime girls. Here's the best part though...Science is leaning more toward me than toward those who would hesitate or be creeped out. LOL, matrix is coming...and I got me many dates with the women in the red dress lined up. Just don't tell my wife, HA!



















Now this one I find ridiculous. The Brumblebek fella I think it is that makes Static Mesh mod...He really did make a 3d ring for signs. Looks killer. but man did he increase the polygon count


----------



## Milamber

What plant mod is this?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Guess you edited in the anime girl remark. Heck yeah she's hot. All of em have been. You could call me an early adopter of sorts. I've never distinguished between reality girls and videogame/anime girls. Here's the best part though...Science is leaning more toward me than toward those who would hesitate or be creeped out. LOL, matrix is coming...and I got me many dates with the women in the red dress lined up. Just don't tell my wife, HA!


Even the cyber police is afraid to deal with you.


----------



## grishkathefool

Hey Milamber, I grabbed your FXAA stuff from this post and put it in my folder. When I launched FXAA all the sliders were to the left and nothing was Enabled.
At this point, I have the sliders set back to where I had them, mostly. I figure that some of the other items in the folder were tweaked by you, but I am confused by the sliders and Check boxes.
Any input?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What plant mod is this?


+1


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What plant mod is this?


Prolly either vurts (doubt it) static mesh mod (maybe) or skyrim hd full( im thinking that one) can dind out though


----------



## GeforceGTS

Hm I'm using all three of those and haven't seen a plant like that D;


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Hm I'm using all three of those and haven't seen a plant like that D;


I'm also cheating though.  ole betty here she can shadow box Skyrim while muching on some ENB and flossing her teeth with AA







Seriously though, I'll look through my folders with ddsopt and find it


----------



## Milamber

Thanks to majin662's skyrimprefs.ini that he shared, I now have the perfect shadow balance.

*Injfx*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What plant mod is this?


It's a potato plant and I know for a fact Vurt's comes with one that really well done but there might be another.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah I figured out that I'd overwrote the potato plant with another mod


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What plant mod is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a potato plant and I know for a fact Vurt's comes with one that really well done but there might be another.
Click to expand...

Cool. Thanks for finding it

What id like is a newer mod for flowers and shrubs etc with some better meshes and textures.


----------



## grishkathefool

I need more VRAM!

*East Empire Trading Company*


*Some Kill Shots:*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Cool. Thanks for finding it
> What id like is a newer mod for flowers and shrubs etc with some better meshes and textures.


Well Vurts comes with a few shrubs but for misc flowers and plants here. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1546

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4359

That's about as good as it get's right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I need more VRAM!


Me too bro, me too.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hey Milamber, I grabbed your FXAA stuff from this post and put it in my folder. When I launched FXAA all the sliders were to the left and nothing was Enabled.
> At this point, I have the sliders set back to where I had them, mostly. I figure that some of the other items in the folder were tweaked by you, but I am confused by the sliders and Check boxes.
> Any input?


I believe Milamber is either using a different version of FXAA, since his comes with an "injFX_Settings.h" file, that isn't created by my version of FXAA. While I think a lot of the settings are the same, there are more file tweaks, not done with sliders. When using Milamber's config, edit that file to make changes, don't use the FXAA Injector's sliders.

Milamber, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I gave this mod a run through last night and while I didn't like it, some of you might.

Dynamic Depth of Field

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12525


----------



## Milamber




----------



## G33K

A sexier cabbage does not exist.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> A sexier cabbage does not exist.


My thoughts too, if anyone can top that cabbage then I'll donate a gpu.


----------



## core unlocker

The Elder Scrolls five- Skyrim


----------



## core unlocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I'm also cheating though.  ole betty here she can shadow box Skyrim while muching on some ENB and flossing her teeth with AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I'll look through my folders with ddsopt and find it


How did you do that??? Great shots!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *core unlocker*
> 
> How did you do that??? Great shots!


Please dont quote all the pics in one reply









I would take a guess and suggest he was using FRAPS, saved the pics then uploaded them to OCN via the attach tool. If your meaning how did he take pics with that focus on the objects, he used FOV via the console cmd and removed the on screen text / information via the TM cmd in console.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## propa

Once again Skyrim with modified ENB Settings


----------



## Lifeshield

English please mate.

Nice pics.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> English please mate.
> 
> Nice pics.


Thx m8 next time







iv forgotten


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Cool. Thanks for finding it
> What id like is a newer mod for flowers and shrubs etc with some better meshes and textures.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Vurts comes with a few shrubs but for misc flowers and plants here. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1546
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4359
> 
> That's about as good as it get's right now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I need more VRAM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too bro, me too.
Click to expand...

I forgot about the shrubs mod. Will try that out today. I use hybrids but while its nice and all it doesnt really do much aside from sharpen and add color it seems.


----------



## ET900

I am so jealous of how good some people's skyrims look! i try all these mods but mine just don't look the same! i honestly think this is one of the best looking games i have ever seen with these mods. the modding community is amazing. props to all you modders and settings tweakers haha


----------



## utterfabrication

Don't know how I managed to get this one...


----------



## Ash568




----------



## Milamber

*InjFX mod in sig*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## majin662




----------



## grishkathefool

So, Milamber, you never contributed to the answer to my question.

Your FXAA mod does not utilize the actual FXAA Tool Sliders?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


A possessed elf! Terrifying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*


I'm not a fan of playing as little girls... creepy stuff.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So, Milamber, you never contributed to the answer to my question.
> Your FXAA mod does not utilize the actual FXAA Tool Sliders?


No it doesn't.









No offense, so please don't take this the wrong way and this isn't necessarily directed at you... but whenever I release a mod I get asked a hundred questions via PM or on this thread as to why this and how to change that. Please just accept my mod how it is and if you wish to change anything feel free to do so, but remember to offer cred when its deserved.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not a fan of playing as little girls... creepy stuff.


*(>.<)*

It's never gonna end, ya'll.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So, Milamber, you never contributed to the answer to my question.
> Your FXAA mod does not utilize the actual FXAA Tool Sliders?
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, so please don't take this the wrong way and this isn't necessarily directed at you... but whenever I release a mod I get asked a hundred questions via PM or on this thread as to why this and how to change that. Please just accept my mod how it is and if you wish to change anything feel free to do so, but remember to offer cred when its deserved.
Click to expand...

No problems bro... I was just confused when I dropped your stuff in my folder, double clicked FXAA Tool and saw nothing enabled. I thought I had done something wrong. So, I adjusted the sliders and enabled stuff and then thought, "Hmmm, maybe there's something I'm missing."

I am going to try doing it without over thinking it and see what happens.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> No problems bro... I was just confused when I dropped your stuff in my folder, double clicked FXAA Tool and saw nothing enabled. I thought I had done something wrong. So, I adjusted the sliders and enabled stuff and then thought, "Hmmm, maybe there's something I'm missing."
> I am going to try doing it without over thinking it and see what happens.


As I said, you should still see a difference, regardless of whether you see active sliders. Know that if you adjust them, it will override with Milamber has set in the InjFX_settings.sh file.

Just redrop his config in your folder, fire up the game, and then press Pause/Break a few times. You'll see the differences. Then if you open up the InjFX_settings.sh file, you'll see info on what to change and stuff.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not a fan of playing as little girls... creepy stuff.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A possessed elf! Terrifying.
> I'm not a fan of playing as little girls... creepy stuff.


you'd rather play a big beefy man ? that seems a little more creepy.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> you'd rather play a big beefy man ? that seems a little more creepy.


All of these arguments are invalid. IT. IS. A. GAME.









Enjoy it...whatever your fancy is...


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> All of these arguments are invalid. IT. IS. A. GAME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it...whatever your fancy is...


I was just teasin. posts like that don't bother me in the least because as you said it is just a game.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> All of these arguments are invalid. IT. IS. A. GAME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it...whatever your fancy is...


Quiet right Demented,,,


----------



## sterik01

a few pictures using milamber's latest settings.. freaking sweet.. and caves are nice and dark.


----------



## Sethy666

Interesting armour there









what is it called?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> a few pictures using milamber's latest settings.. freaking sweet.. and caves are nice and dark.


Always nice to see others ppl's pics of the mod









Put your earphones on.

Wack it on Mastery difficulty, take a companion and go out into the wilds at midnight


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Interesting armour there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it called?


Eisen Platte


----------



## Milamber

Anyone have any good light armor mods to share, my char is a male redguard?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Eisen Platte


Thanks gishka, I didnt notice how skimpy that was in your screenie









Somehow I cant see my lumbering Ork tank wearing that... people would point and laugh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone have any good light armor mods to share, my char is a male redguard?


Skewed had a nice elven armour mod from Nexus.. I cant remember the name of it though (Im at work ATM)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks gishka, I didnt notice how skimpy that was in your screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I cant see my lumbering Ork tank wearing that... people would point and laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skewed had a nice elven armour mod from Nexus.. I cant remember the name of it though (Im at work ATM)


Work!! We have today off, Adelaide cup day









I much prefer the fur or leather look for my redguard, than the heavy metal stuff.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *Work!! We have today off, Adelaide cup day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I much prefer the fur or leather look for my redguard, than the heavy metal stuff.


Pfft... slackers.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone have any good light armor mods to share, my char is a male redguard?


Maybe give this a wackaroo?

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11784

Is that your latest FXAA setting in your sig?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any good light armor mods to share, my char is a male redguard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe give this a wackaroo?
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11784
> 
> Is that your latest FXAA setting in your Sig?
Click to expand...

Thanks and yup, latest file in Sig.


----------



## propa




----------



## gtarmanrob

My Khajit in full Daedric armour. Also one of the most satisfying moves, taking out a vampire den in werewolf form


----------



## AlvoAsh

Been running Milamber's FxInjector settings a while and have to say it is a nice and subtle change from vanilla. The dark nights are spot on and most importantly the performance is superb!
Some day shots.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## gtarmanrob




----------



## Lifeshield

Good kill shot.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Been running Milamber's FxInjector settings a while and have to say it is a nice and subtle change from vanilla. The dark nights are spot on and most importantly the performance is superb!


Thanks







Are you using the latest one from my sig?

Some more shots from earlier:


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the latest one from my sig?


Yea those were taken using the one you uploaded yesterday









Nice pics guys!

@Lifeshield - Are those latest shots using the 1.2 which is on the Nexus atm? I've not got round to updating yet been playing too much








In fact I am going to download it right now ha.

Some here using UW-ENB


No I am not the mage. I am the one getting owned in the distance









Here kitty kitty.

Markarth


----------



## Demented

A few in a new resolution, thanks to my new Yamakasi Catleap Monitor. (2560x1440)

It looks much better in person. No AG layer,S-IPS panel. I am happy.















Now I must sleep, for work calls for last time this week tonight.


----------



## Koover




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> @Lifeshield - Are those latest shots using the 1.2 which is on the Nexus atm?I


Nope.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Nope.


Boooooo!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koover*


WEEEEEE! Hahahaha


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone have any good light armor mods to share, my char is a male redguard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Seems like I saw some good Hide Armor mods the other day.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Eisen Platte
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gishka, I didnt notice how skimpy that was in your screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
Click to expand...

Wasn't my sig, but if you notice, from the image I posted that there are skimpy and non-skimpy versions in both colors.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

So this is pretty interesting. I'm not crazy about how the fires look in it and it's a FPS killer, but it might just be the most realistic I've seen to date. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12737


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So this is pretty interesting. I'm not crazy about how the fires look in it and it's a FPS killer, but it might just be the most realistic I've seen to date. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12737


Nice find.

It looks as if he's used a sepia tone, the dust has a orange hue to it nice colour balance and might be worth keeping an eye on that one.


----------



## modinn

Awesome pictures in your last two posts Lifeshield, some of the best you've ever taken







They look really good!

Congrats on the great InjFX release Milamber, I'll be sure to try it out sometime this week. The pics people have posted with it look great so far.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Herbie211

Greetings fellow enb tweakers. I had a couple "woohoo!" moments today....figured out a set of hd6 enb parameters that lets me have NOT overbright interiors and dungeons without bells and whistles (RL, injfx, dungeon patches, etc.) AND which produces screens that approach HDR (at least relative to my prior tweaking efforts, lol).

Can I get some suggested locations for testing potential "over-bright" locations? I usually tweak with steady visits to:
- The Winking Skeever (uses day settings including direct during the day...very easy to make "over-bright")
- Hillgrud's Tomb (the graveyard of many of my prior tweaking efforts, lol)
- Bannered Mare
- Labyrinthia

Some nice bright outside shots, followed by "in control" Skeever and Hillgrud's Tomb....all with the same config, yipee!


----------



## Milamber

I know this has been posted before, but it really looks impressive!

Static Mesh Improvement Mod


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I know this has been posted before, but it really looks impressive!
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod


Definitely worth multiple mentions, that mod just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Definitely worth multiple mentions, that mod just keeps getting better and better.


Yup, it was updated yesterday too.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Awesome pictures in your last two posts Lifeshield, some of the best you've ever taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look really good!


Thanks Modinn.

Last one from me..


----------



## Sethy666

These awesome pics just keep getting more... awesome!









Ive downloaded Milamber's latest FxInjector settings and Ill try them and the static mesh mod tonight


----------



## Evermind

*Jasmin Real Cinema 4.2 ENB*



*(Trillville) TV ENB 1.3*


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> These awesome pics just keep getting more... awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive downloaded Milamber's latest FxInjector settings and Ill try them and the static mesh mod tonight


I have reuploaded the zip mate as it was giving ppl problems when extracting, so this time I just used Windows 7 in built zip tool, so re-down it.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have reuploaded the zip mate as it was giving ppl problems when extracting, so this time I just used Windows 7 in built zip tool, so re-down it.


Okay, thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Lifeshield

Last ones from me for a while. Going to do some maintenance on my PC aswell as some compression of Skyrim texture files to increase performance. Need to install Static Meshes aswell. And on top of that I need to fit in some Mass Effect 3 time (because I do love me some Mass Effect) aswell as try out some other configurations to see if I can learn some tricks from them that I can apply to this one.

Back soon!


----------



## gtarmanrob

argh, these screens are so good! haha. can only play on my notebook while im away, so have to reduce all the eye-candy.

gotta say, these female characters some of you are creating, are bloody hot haha. awesome photos everyone. im gonna keep trying to get better and better violent killshots, thats my thing


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## sterik01

Utterfabrication what armor is that on the 3rd picture??


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Last ones from me for a while. Going to do some maintenance on my PC aswell as some compression of Skyrim texture files to increase performance. Need to install Static Meshes aswell. And on top of that I need to fit in some Mass Effect 3 time (because I do love me some Mass Effect) aswell as try out some other configurations to see if I can learn some tricks from them that I can apply to this one.
> 
> Back soon!


Are these pics using your most recent config on Nexus?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Utterfabrication what armor is that on the 3rd picture??


Ya, "armor".


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Utterfabrication what armor is that on the 3rd picture??


Tera Human F L04 from here.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are these pics using your most recent config on Nexus?


No, though it is based on it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No, though it is based on it.


I can has?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I can has?


When I've fixed a few things, sure. Give me a couple of days on this one.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Tera Human F L04 from here.


Thanks, I'll try it tonight.

I was going to say outfit but it probably has armor ratings.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*


Do you know if that open daedric helmet is available for males too?


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> Do you know if that open daedric helmet is available for males too?


Looks like it. Check user images.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5803


----------



## fashric

Great, thanks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*


Are you using your sig rig for these images? Don't take this the wrong way, but if you are I am astounded and dismayed. I have two 56o Tis in SLI running some serious texture mods and have yet to get an image with the degree of photorealism that you have shown.

What am I doing wrong? Maybe I should just play Vanilla, lol!


----------



## utterfabrication

I use gimped ultra settings (8xaf 2xaa+fxaa high shadows). I always use the lite version of texture mods when there's a choice. Depending on the ssao settings of the enb I'm using, I get 30-45 fps. The phenom ii definitely hurts performance at times, though I get better gpu usage with enb.

The enb I'm using is...
slightly tweaked Jasmin 4.4
natural colors & uhq sharpening effect file from Skyrim Enhanced Shaders
Gionights's enbpalette from his gta iv final enb


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have reuploaded the zip mate as it was giving ppl problems when extracting, so this time I just used Windows 7 in built zip tool, so re-down it.


These settings installed okay... no issues.

However I had to uninstall during my first cave coz it was way too dark for me.









Even with a torch I kept messing loot and when fighting enemies... I couldnt see them to hit









The daylight palette is beautiful but it was just too dark for comfortable play, for me.

Apart from that, excellent work man!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> These settings installed okay... no issues.
> However I had to uninstall during my first cave coz it was way too dark for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a torch I kept messing loot and when fighting enemies... I couldnt see them to hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The daylight palette is beautiful but it was just too dark for comfortable play, for me.
> Apart from that, excellent work man!


Thanks, the caves are definitely dark! It makes exploring more interesting since you never know whats going to jump out at you, it also forces you to use light magic. I didn't want to be able to see a chest from 10m away and run over to it because it was unrealistically visible, which lets face it wouldn't happen in a real cave, they are pitch black!

You can also use this to increase the light radius emitted from torches.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks, the caves are definitely dark! It makes exploring more interesting since you never know whats going to jump out at you, *it also forces you to use light magic*. I didn't want to be able to see a chest from 10m away and run over to it because it was unrealistically visible, which lets face it wouldn't happen in a real cave, they are pitch black!
> You can also use this to increase the light radius emitted from torches.


LOL, yeah tried that but firing up the mage light alerted the bandits to my presence and neutralised my sneak abilities









But yeah, if you want realistic, this is definately the settings to use


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## WolfssFang

Here you go


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## propa




----------



## Saizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
Click to expand...

Wow man, congratulations. You sold me the game with those pictures, haha.

Which mods are you using?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> Wow man, congratulations. You sold me the game with those pictures, haha.
> Which mods are you using?


Thx m8, is a mix of many Mods, i think basicly is the ENB by Superb and modified Settings by my self.

The Link to the ENB http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11318


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics


Nice, saw these posted on screenshot thread over at gametrailers.com. They seriously rock.









ps. awesome "gaming photography" propa.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


Do you have a copy of this one *without* the black bars @ 1920x1080 ?


----------



## propa

ps. awesome "gaming photography" propa.








Do you have a copy of this one *without* the black bars @ 1920x1080 ? 
[/quote]

Sorry Dude, i don't know i am on Work looking on my PC when i am at home.


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy...thats it im getting all these shader and texture mods, gonna go on a photo safari. those screens look amazing.

and you guys, especially Lifeshield, propa and wolf, with those amazing screens, you're not shopping any of them?


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy...thats it im getting all these shader and texture mods, gonna go on a photo safari. those screens look amazing.

and you guys, especially Lifeshield, propa and wolf, with those amazing screens, you're not shopping any of them?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> holy...thats it im getting all these shader and texture mods, gonna go on a photo safari. those screens look amazing.
> and you guys, especially Lifeshield, propa and wolf, with those amazing screens, you're not shopping any of them?


All aboute 100 % inGame GFX with ENB MOD and none Shopped


----------



## Lifeshield

> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> and you guys, especially Lifeshield, propa and wolf, with those amazing screens, you're not shopping any of them?


Nope.









Just a ton of mods & ENB.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


@ LS
Really nice Screens, i have the same problems that the ambient is to dark in the Sunrise, any Idea whats happen ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> @ LS
> Really nice Screens, i have the same problems that the ambient is to dark in the Sunrise, any Idea whats happen ?


I don't personally find it a problem (I'm a dark nights lover).

Have you tried adjusting the Ambient Intensity or Curve?

Failing that try using Realistic Lighting to adjust Sunrises/Sundowns.

Can also try playing with the Contrast and Brightness in effect.fx.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Have you tried adjusting the Ambient Intensity or Curve?
> 
> Failing that try using Realistic Lighting to adjust Sunrises/Sundowns.
> 
> Can also try playing with the Contrast and Brightness in effect.fx.


Ok Ambient Curve is the only thing that i never change, try it at Home and give u the Result and THX

the darknight is not the problem but the brownie shiny color


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## propa

Oh **** ive got it, after weeks of tweaking i have found my ENB Settings. I loving it.







and that is the aim


----------



## Slightly skewed

That DOF gives me a headache.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## propa

OK once with ENB and once with out

with ENB


Vanilla


with ENB


Vanilla


with ENB


Vanilla


----------



## Slightly skewed

Boloney, Vanilla is much more washed out and blurry.

This is what all of your women characters should be doing.


















You DOF's are just getting blurrier and blurrier as we go. That's doesn't make the game look better.


----------



## Saizer

Is it possible that, Skyrim with all this awesome mods you guys are showcasing looks even better than Crysis (without mods, on UH)?


----------



## sausageson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*


Man I love your pics, what armor is the second pic using?


----------



## sausageson

Here are my contributions not as good as others here tho


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> Man I love your pics, what armor is the second pic using?


Thanks. Armor is Dark Crest from the Vindictus Package.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*


Solid Snake?









That would be a neat mod for the stealth assassins.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That DOF gives me a headache.


Same, I think it's because my eyes are trying to focus too much causing ninja eye strain.

Edit: Which mod is the tiger, I'd like one so long as I dont need to change my pants every time its growls in the dark.


----------



## Herbie211

Could some kind soul save me the trouble of searching through the thread history and give me some pointers on taking screenshots that look more like what I see while "in game"?

I'm not using fraps or anything...just printscreen. The shots I'm taking now look 10-20% "over-contrast" versus what I see "in game".

*Any tips?*

Example:

*Vanilla...*



*ENB...* (jpeg conversion of bmp "printscreen" screen capture)



*Chopped ENB...* (original -10% contrast, auto-correct brightness in m$oft office picture manager)



That's actually not even a very good approximation...the chopping introduces fog-like haziness and overbright specularity spots that arent present in game....any tips would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## sausageson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*


These pics just make me LOL


----------



## Sethy666

All these great pics are making me want to pack up, leave work and go home and play SR... Its cruel I tell ya! cruel!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Could some kind soul save me the trouble of searching through the thread history and give me some pointers on taking screenshots that look more like what I see while "in game"?
> I'm not using fraps or anything...just printscreen. The shots I'm taking now look 10-20% "over-contrast" versus what I see "in game".
> 
> That's actually not even a very good approximation...the chopping introduces fog-like haziness and overbright specularity spots that arent present in game....any tips would be greatly appreciated...


If your using F12.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Could some kind soul save me the trouble of searching through the thread history and give me some pointers on taking screenshots that look more like what I see while "in game"?
> I'm not using fraps or anything...just printscreen. The shots I'm taking now look 10-20% "over-contrast" versus what I see "in game".
> *Any tips?*
> Example:
> *Vanilla...*
> 
> That's actually not even a very good approximation...the chopping introduces fog-like haziness and overbright specularity spots that arent present in game....any tips would be greatly appreciated...


I think most of us use fraps and make due with what quality it gives us. I think we all know the in game quality doesn't translate in the screenshot. Some use the ENB screenshot tool.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think most of us use fraps and make due with what quality it gives us. I think we all know the in game quality doesn't translate in the screenshot. Some use the ENB screenshot tool.


I had some misguided notion that I wouldnt be able to use fraps...just tried it and it works fine.

It looks like the bmp files from screen capture (non fraps) are about 10% over contrast, versus fraps is either 5% over contrast or 2% under bright.

I suppose the thing to do is to take screens at 60% of the brightness / gamma slider for a better representation of what images look like playing at 50%.

thanks for the reply.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

since it's highly likely that people in this thread already do so:

Is there a free option for recording unlimited gameplay? Fraps only does 30 seconds... It costs $30 for unlimited, IIRC


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Edit: Which mod is the tiger, I'd like one so long as I dont need to change my pants every time its growls in the dark.


Here u are Milamber its call Wisplicker Pahmar follower

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=14892
Find him in Falkreath Forest (mapmarker visible).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Here u are Milamber its call Wisplicker Pahmar follower
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=14892
> Find him in Falkreath Forest (mapmarker visible).


Thanks! +REP


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy...thats it im getting all these shader and texture mods, gonna go on a photo safari. those screens look amazing.

and you guys, especially Lifeshield, propa and wolf, with those amazing screens, you're not shopping any of them?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> holy...thats it im getting all these shader and texture mods, gonna go on a photo safari. those screens look amazing.
> and you guys, especially Lifeshield, propa and wolf, with those amazing screens, you're not shopping any of them?


same answer as yesterday, NOOOOOPE !


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

The beauty of Enhanced Night Sky Mod.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> since it's highly likely that people in this thread already do so:
> Is there a free option for recording unlimited gameplay? Fraps only does 30 seconds... It costs $30 for unlimited, IIRC


MSI Afterburner. Works for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *snip*


List of mods please.


----------



## orphennoc

Just few ss from Elizabeth My female char


----------



## Milamber

I reckon the new Riften beta pack for landscape textures is looking good!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> List of mods please.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


This armour will be better when the author completes the female version. The male version is much too bulky on a female.


----------



## tedman

Loving the profiles on here...some amazing colours and visuals. One of the best I've come across









Shame that SSOA completely kills my machine


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha sorry for repeat posts. i work on a minesite, internet is crap. it said the server dropped and my post wasnt submitted and i spammed the button. seems to have posted my message after all









sorry if this is yet another repeat, but propa have you listed your mods yet, if not can you please? likewise Lifeshield


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> sorry if this is yet another repeat, but propa have you listed your mods yet, if not can you please? likewise Lifeshield


My mod list is posted on the previous page.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> , but propa have you listed your mods yet, if not can you please? likewise Lifeshield


I'm just at work, try it when at home.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## propa




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


The top of the vignette is noticeably thinner than the bottom. Try (1.58, 1.38), or (1.60, 1.40).


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The top of the vignette is noticeably thinner than the bottom. Try (1.58, 1.38), or (1.60, 1.40).


Ohh never seen it, Thx m8








// Square Vignette (just top and bottom of screen)
float4 vigtex = vcolor;
vcolor.xyz = float3(1,1,1);
float3 topv = min((inTex.y+0.5)*2,0.5) * 2; // Top vignette
float3 botv = min(((0-inTex.y)+0.5)*2,0.5) * 2; // Bottom vignette

topv= lerp(float3(1,1,1), topv, sqvigpwr.x);
botv= lerp(float3(1,1,1), botv, sqvigpwr.y);
vigtex.xyz = (topv)*(botv);


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Ohh never seen it, Thx m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // Square Vignette (just top and bottom of screen)
> float4 vigtex = vcolor;
> vcolor.xyz = float3(1,1,1);
> float3 topv = min((inTex.y+0.5)*2,0.5) * 2; // Top vignette
> float3 botv = min(((0-inTex.y)+0.5)*2,0.5) * 2; // Bottom vignette
> 
> topv= lerp(float3(1,1,1), topv, sqvigpwr.x);
> botv= lerp(float3(1,1,1), botv, sqvigpwr.y);
> vigtex.xyz = (topv)*(botv);


I don't change it there. I do it here:

Quote:


> // HD6 - Enable Vignette - darkens and blurs edges of the screen which increasesfocus on center, film/camera type effect/look
> // didnt bother adding blur, could do without muddying and fuzzing things really
> // and the effect is only meant to be super subtle not a pin hole camera -_-
> //
> #define HD6_VIGNETTE
> //
> // Defaults below, I darken the corners and the bottom only, leaving the top light
> // darkening all sides feels ike you are trapping/closing in the view too much, so it is not a normal vignette
> // And it is subtle, till you turn it off I doubt you would ever even notice it
> // Also is turned off at night
> //
> float rovigpwr = 360.0; // For Round vignette // 0.2
> float2 sqvigpwr = float2( *1.58, 1.38 )*; // For square vignette: (top, bottom)
> //
> float vsatstrength = 0.0; // How saturated vignette is
> float vignettepow = 0.0; // For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness
> //
> float vstrengthatnight = 360.0; // How strong vignette is as night, 0-1


----------



## propa

Ok THX again will try it in game







^

EDIT: the New Vignette


----------



## majin662

Gonna post this here instead of the other thread since it deals with ENB more than anything. Have any of you noticed or tested this: If you enable ENB, trees do not move, they are not animated. With ENB disabled, I see moving limbs and branches , which looks great. Any ideas. Only difference in my ini's is I tested the "forcefulldetail" for tress.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Gonna post this here instead of the other thread since it deals with ENB more than anything. Have any of you noticed or tested this: If you enable ENB, trees do not move, they are not animated. With ENB disabled, I see moving limbs and branches , which looks great. Any ideas. Only difference in my ini's is I tested the "forcefulldetail" for tress.


I think is the Mod Lush Trees ?!


----------



## Lifeshield

I don't have this problem with Lush Trees or ENB.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't have this problem with Lush Trees or ENB.


Im not using lush trees. Only thing i can think of would be a setting conflicting between enb and my inis? Gonna have to investigate


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey Lifeshield was just having a look at your mod list...so you're not running the High Res texture pack from Bethesda? if not, wow. dont even need it haha.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey Lifeshield was just having a look at your mod list...so you're not running the High Res texture pack from Bethesda? if not, wow. dont even need it haha.


I'm going to assume most modders run it as a base, but even that is probably not necessary.

What I mean by a base is, they uncheck the HD Texture Pack .esp files, and instead register the HD Texture Pack .bsa files in the Skyrim.ini file.

Because of the hierarchy of how textures are loaded, registering the HD Texture Pack bsa files in Skyrim.ini allows Mods to take precedence over the HD Texture Pack.

The way it works in a basic hierarchical sense is:

1) Registered *.bsa files (in Skyrim.ini) are loaded first
2) Then Loose files in the Skyrim/Data/ folder
3) Then active *.esp and *.esm files

So, if you install the HD Texture Pack as Bethesda provided it, then it would be in the 3) spot and take precedence over all of your texture mods.

However, if you add it to Skyrim.ini, then it goes in the 1) spot but still has the potential to enhance the original textures that you might not have a mod for.
Basically, it can't hurt to have it in the 1) spot.

To add the bsa's to Skyrim.ini, you only need make the following change:

Code:



Code:


[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

Just add HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa somewhere after Skyrim - Textures.bsa and be sure to follow the comma and space syntax.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey Lifeshield was just having a look at your mod list...so you're not running the High Res texture pack from Bethesda? if not, wow. dont even need it haha.


I'm running it as a base as Evermind pointed out.

I have updatd UW-ENB to v1.3 due to Boris's request that all ENB modders remove the binaries from Nexus ENB uploads. Have also added the final version of Dark Dungeons for ENB which changes dungeon that use day lighting parameters to use night parameters and also Confidence Mans water textures that darken water foam at night.

I have also released my current settings under a new configuration entitled Unreal Cinema, as I felt that while a little similar to UW-ENB it was different enough to warrant it's own space on the site. You can find Unreal Cinema on the Nexus *here*


----------



## Lifeshield

Couple of pics using Gionights config.


----------



## Evermind

Couple nature shots out in the Rift, using Jasmin 4.4 ENB


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Couple nature shots out in the Rift, using Jasmin 4.4 ENB


Water looks great









Is that just realistic water textures or insane0h Real water?

I noticed recently that my water looks like crap compared to a lot of people D;

and Lifeshield, I don't know if it's just me but some of your characters look like they belong on the special bus ;P


----------



## propa

The last to night for me


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Water looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just realistic water textures or insane0h Real water?
> I noticed recently that my water looks like crap compared to a lot of people D;


Yes, just realistic water textures

To avoid any confusion:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=711


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Yes, just realistic water textures
> To avoid any confusion:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=711


Hm thanks, maybe it's because I haven't updated it for a long time. I'll guess I'll do that now


----------



## gtarmanrob

one last question before i mod the hell out of my game, is it smarter to use NMM or manualy install texture mods and graphic tweak mods?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> one last question before i mod the hell out of my game, is it smarter to use NMM or manualy install texture mods and graphic tweak mods?


NMM gives you the option to choose which textures or files will overwrite other mods. For example....

Realistic Waters mod will overwrite one or two static mesh mod files.

If you use Skyrim HD 2K Textures, but would like to retain the textures from a different landscape mod for just the floor areas as many do with these two mods:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=607

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146

You will need to use NMM, Nexus just gives more control over mod installs.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok sweet, cheers


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> and Lifeshield, I don't know if it's just me but some of your characters look like they belong on the special bus ;P


Hey don't you be insulting my Tala. She's just a simple country girl with a love for fire.









Admittedly she does look a bit special. Lol!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## propa

LOL looks like a little Story











^


----------



## Lifeshield

Nice screens, especially the fourth one.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


>


What bark mod is that bro? Vurts?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> one last question before i mod the hell out of my game, is it smarter to use NMM or manualy install texture mods and graphic tweak mods?


Just my opinion, but I think you should lgive the STEP a look-see. If nothing else, it's a good read. It's a PDF guide for enhancing your Skyrim experience.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bark mod is that bro? Vurts?
Click to expand...

Its from Skyrim2k HD 1.5


----------



## Captain318

No Mods. Only the Free DLC Hi Res pack


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> No Mods. Only the Free DLC Hi Res pack


Dito and a early Version of my ENB Preset


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Dito and a early Version of my ENB Preset


----------



## grishkathefool

propa, what are your hardware specs like, please?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## orphennoc




----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


Boobs look kinda wonky and like they are ready to burst out


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> propa, what are your hardware specs like, please?


I have a 2,5 years old Spec but man its enough









i7 [email protected],0GHz
8GB RAM
ASRock p55 Extreme II
Sapphire [email protected]
Win7 64Bit Ultimat
80GB SSD INTEL G2
256 SSD 810 Samsung
@1080P 4x SSGSA
Exterieur 20-35FPS
Interieur 40-50 FPS


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks.

You're textures are gorgeous. I am trying to figure out why mine don't look as nice as what I am seeing. I think I am going to have to uninstall my mods and try again or something.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I was just swimming around after reinstalling RWT and came upon a sunken chest with a poem..



I thought there might be more to it so I let the current carry me down river a little where I found another sunken chest with this





So I carry on some more expecting to come across some ghostly cat but I couldn't find anything







Just another note





So I googled to see if they were just random notes or not, and they are


----------



## AlvoAsh

@ GeforceGTS
The person that took over the original author added those chests all over the place and there are new encounters like the cat and Sircrabalot hehehe. If you don't want them there is a new optional file which removes the nonsense.


----------



## propa




----------



## Lifeshield

Following pics are from the end of the main questline:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























And with that I bid thee all farewell.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Following pics are from the end of the main questline:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet. I haven't been back there since I started modding with ENB and RL. I look forward to the changes.

Also, Dragon Priest masks. These are really well done. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4707


----------



## Brainsick

Does anyone suffer stuttering when using Jasmin's enb mod? Im using version 4.6 and it starts frame skipping when I strafe left and right and move the mouse around. (kinda like the _in_-famous "64hz bug") in some parts of the map; This used to happen with the vanilla version of the game on older patches (with older drivers) but for some reason this mod brings it back. (if I press shift F12 and disable it the stuttering is gone).

Any ideas? It's such a shame, the mod itself looks fantastic and the frames are perfectly fine, it's simply a frame skipping issue.


----------



## grishkathefool

Take it easy Lifeshield, it's been real!

*FXAA*


Some minor clipping issues with the grass and the wing textures. But dang that rock looks nice!


----------



## LilScrappyD

i hope lifeshield isnt gone for good.
he/she is one of the main reasons i even read this thread.
happy saint pattys day btw everyone!


----------



## modinn

Take care Lifeshield! You'll be missed on these forums. Everyone deserves a break once in a while, you've been working your *** off for the past month on those awesome ENB configs







My latest break gave me the focus to finally install, sort, and optimize my list of mods I've wanted to use for a while and show you all some preliminary screens of my new RL+FXAA config I'm working on. ENB destroys my computer with the current amount of textures I'm streaming. My Skyrim folder at the moment is a whopping 16 gigs, texture folder is 8 gigs alone.

Let me know what you all think! Keep in mind that this is a work in progress.








more pics to come later


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Take care Lifeshield! You'll be missed on these forums. Everyone deserves a break once in a while, you've been working your *** off for the past month on those awesome ENB configs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest break gave me the focus to finally install, sort, and optimize my list of mods I've wanted to use for a while and show you all some preliminary screens of my new RL+FXAA config I'm working on. ENB destroys my computer with the current amount of textures I'm streaming. My Skyrim folder at the moment is a whopping 16 gigs, texture folder is 8 gigs alone.
> Let me know what you all think! Keep in mind that this is a work in progress!!
> more pics to come later


Those are some nice pics moddin.

Take care Life, I've loved your work, and continue to use it even if I haven't been around much lately.

Any of you guys seen this yet??? The next million plus preset lighting "enhancer" Done by the same guy(s) who did the DOF for vanilla mod. I thought "what the hell" and tried it out..and as basic as it is, it's going to consume lives just like ENB,FXAA,RL, etc etc...so far best thing I like is the compatibility RIGHT OUT THE GATE. no ini to worry about, no billion settings to tweak like ENB and co. All done in game so you can see results instantly. Tried it with a few different ENB's so far and it's not bad for what it aims to do.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Those are some nice pics moddin.
> Take care Life, I've loved your work, and continue to use it even if I haven't been around much lately.
> Any of you guys seen this yet??? The next million plus preset lighting "enhancer" Done by the same guy(s) who did the DOF for vanilla mod. I thought "what the hell" and tried it out..and as basic as it is, it's going to consume lives just like ENB,FXAA,RL, etc etc...so far best thing I like is the compatibility RIGHT OUT THE GATE. no ini to worry about, no billion settings to tweak like ENB and co. All done in game so you can see results instantly. Tried it with a few different ENB's so far and it's not bad for what it aims to do.


Nice find! I'm gonna be checking this out when I get home for sure!

+Rep!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Those are some nice pics moddin.
> Take care Life, I've loved your work, and continue to use it even if I haven't been around much lately.
> Any of you guys seen this yet??? The next million plus preset lighting "enhancer" Done by the same guy(s) who did the DOF for vanilla mod. I thought "what the hell" and tried it out..and as basic as it is, it's going to consume lives just like ENB,FXAA,RL, etc etc...so far best thing I like is the compatibility RIGHT OUT THE GATE. no ini to worry about, no billion settings to tweak like ENB and co. All done in game so you can see results instantly. Tried it with a few different ENB's so far and it's not bad for what it aims to do.


Thanks for the comment.

I'll be looking into that Imaginator mod sometime later today. Looks interesting, I'll give it a try at least. Perhaps even use the Cinemagic part with my FXAA+RL config. +1 Good find


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Take it easy Lifeshield, it's been real!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> i hope lifeshield isnt gone for good.
> he/she is one of the main reasons i even read this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Take care Lifeshield! You'll be missed on these forums. Everyone deserves a break once in a while, you've been working your *** off for the past month on those awesome ENB configs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Take care Life, I've loved your work, and continue to use it even if I haven't been around much lately.


Thankyou for your kind comments, and support, everyone. That goes out to all that have supported my ventures with FXAA and ENB configurations for Skyrim throughout the thread, not just the people I quoted, thanks to you all!

It's been quite the ride hasn't it?









I did not intend to mislead with my earlier comment, so to clarify, I will not be gone permanantly. I am however going to take some time out to finish off Mass Effect 3! Might even do an ENB or FXAA configuration for that also.









In the words of the Governor...

"I'll be back!"


----------



## Milamber

^^ We will no doubt see more screenshots tomorrow morning!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> ^^ We will no doubt see more screenshots tomorrow morning!


Only of Mass Effect 3...


----------



## GeforceGTS

I think I may have to look up the mass effect 3 thread and keep an eye out for you









Might convince me to buy it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I think I may have to look up the mass effect 3 thread and keep an eye out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might convince me to buy it


http://www.overclock.net/t/804676/mass-effect-3-discussion-screenshot-thread


----------



## Demented




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Take care Lifeshield! You'll be missed on these forums. Everyone deserves a break once in a while, you've been working your *** off for the past month on those awesome ENB configs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest break gave me the focus to finally install, sort, and optimize my list of mods I've wanted to use for a while and show you all some preliminary screens of my new RL+FXAA config I'm working on. ENB destroys my computer with the current amount of textures I'm streaming. My Skyrim folder at the moment is a whopping 16 gigs, texture folder is 8 gigs alone.
> Let me know what you all think! Keep in mind that this is a work in progress.
> 
> 
> more pics to come later


The saturation level is a bit high for me. Keep at it. I'm interested in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Brainsick

Can somebody point me to some guide or just give me a hint on where to start modding this game to look like this? I used the S.T.E.P. guide for Skyrim but it does not include ENB; Thanks!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Can somebody point me to some guide or just give me a hint on where to start modding this game to look like this? I used the S.T.E.P. guide for Skyrim but it does not include ENB; Thanks!



http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005

^ Guide to ENB series mods.

The FXAA injector is straightforward if you download the one from the Nexus. *Link* All you have to do is edit the sliders with the FXAA_Tool.exe included in the download. And you don't have to quit the game everytime that you want to edit a setting. Just alt-tab out, make a change then hit save, go back in game and the change will be there









Otherwise if you don't want to do a custom config, just download one of the popular ones on the Nexus.


----------



## Brainsick

Thank you very much, this will be very helpful; Cheers!


----------



## Captain318

This is the Official DLC Hi Res and the FXAA injector preset 1 mod

CLICK PIC TO SEE MAJOR SHARPNESS


----------



## Sethy666

Very nice


----------



## Shmerrick

I have some better ones, but not on this hard drive.


----------



## Brainsick

I have one question; Do I need Script Dragon and Skyrim Script Extender to install the HD textures? (not the DLC, I mean the one the Nexus site) Or just make a "textures" folder and throw everything in there?

-edit- nevermind.


----------



## propa




----------



## GeforceGTS

Had to reinstall windows and I'm glad I did now, skyrim feels much smoother for some reason, weird because I didn't install the mods any differently since I backed up skyrim and copied it over after reinstalling ;l I even installed more mods and my FPS has gone up


----------



## Sethy666

Good call Geforce. You may have some errant .Ini files running around the place


----------



## Captain318

Link in Skyrim


----------



## propa

Playing with Lighting to get real Colors befor i will releas my ENB Preset


----------



## Captain318

That looks fantastic propa


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> That looks fantastic propa


Agreed. Very nice


----------



## propa

Thx m8s, on tomorrow my ENB Preset will be ready for releas


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Thx m8s, on tomorrow my ENB Preset will be ready for releas


I look forward to trying it


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Sethy666

Absolutely gorgeous Milamber


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous Milamber


Thanks









I think the trees need to be a little lighter in color, when i look around outside my house there is a pine forest and the trees are a little lighter but with dark shadow tones... I achieved the shadows but not the tone of green!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the trees need to be a little lighter in color, when i look around outside my house there is a pine forest and the trees are a little lighter but with dark shadow tones... I achieved the shadows but not the tone of green!


Its a tad hard for me to tell, my monitor at work is rubbish. Still looks great though.

BTW, in your profile pic, its that you with the cat or your better half?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its a tad hard for me to tell, my monitor at work is rubbish. Still looks great though.
> BTW, in your profile pic, its that you with the cat or your better half?


Better half with Pixie!! Our Burmese is a little terror, but adorable!

Funny though, ive been asked that question 3 times I reckon


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Better half with Pixie!! Our Burmese is a little terror, but adorable!
> Funny though, ive been asked that question 3 times I reckon


Your a very lucky man... and your GF's nice too


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Your a very lucky man... and your GF's nice too


Wife









And yeah she is lucky


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah she is lucky


Does she grumble when you spend too much time tweaking your FXAA mod?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Does she grumble when you spend too much time tweaking your FXAA mod?


She is very good actually, the chain around her neck thats attached to the garden shed does the trick. Compromise is the key coupled with a little blackmail.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Very nice, what face mods are you using?


----------



## iLLGT3




----------



## Milamber

Thought I'd share this - its not finished and I probably won't be updating it, but someone may like it









*ENB + InjFX + DOF
*




































milamber enb unpolished.zip 172k .zip file


----------



## Milamber

Double Post Sorry


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Very nice, what face mods are you using?


For all the males I use (except for khajiit and Argonian)

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement by Xenius
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356

For khajiit's (male and female) I use Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5941

For Argonian's (Male and Female) I use Better Beast Races v2 by Xenius
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=944

As for all other female's I use a mix of :

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement by Xenius
(link above)

Coverwomen by mrLensk (Look #2)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563

For the woman I use a mix of the 2 because I like and dislike certain looks on some characters.. by mixing and choosing I get the best of both worlds (the looks that I like).


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thought I'd share this - its not finished and I probably won't be updating it, but someone may like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENB + InjFX + DOF
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milamber enb unpolished.zip 172k .zip file


OMG Milamber please tell me where i can get these graphics mods PLEASE ahaha


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> OMG Milamber please tell me where i can get these graphics mods PLEASE ahaha


While I'm sure he has mods as well, the config he compiled with ENB + FXAA + DOF is linked right below the pics.


----------



## Brainsick

For some reason my game is not picking up Milamber's ENB + InjFX + DOF mod, I run skyrim launcher and it keeps saying 'Graphics Adapter: Nvidia GTX580", had no problems before installing other ENB mods. What could it be?


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> While I'm sure he has mods as well, the config he compiled with ENB + FXAA + DOF is linked right below the pics.


ah... I see it now, dont i look like an idiot lol


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> For some reason my game is not picking up Milamber's ENB + InjFX + DOF mod, I run skyrim launcher and it keeps saying 'Graphics Adapter: Nvidia GTX580", had no problems before installing other ENB mods. What could it be?


Thats is odd....

Let me zip it up again in case I missed something.

enb + fxaa.zip 324k .zip file


----------



## Sammole

I just downloaded your ZIP file, how do I install that?


----------



## Milamber

Just delete any other enb or injfx mods you have (if any) and place all files in Skyrim folder where tesv.exe is









INSTALLATION
============

1. Remove all FXAA and ENB files completely from your game directories
2. Extract all files and place in the Skyrim Directory

UNINSTALLATION
==============

Remove all files that were placed into Skyrim folder from the zip file

More pics.


----------



## propa

nice but a little to dark on ur shadows, try "float EToneMappingCurveV2" (get the half of ur Current setting)


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just delete any other enb or injfx mods you have (if any) and place all files in Skyrim folder where tesv.exe is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> ============
> 1. Remove all FXAA and ENB files completely from your game directories
> 2. Extract all files and place in the Skyrim Directory
> UNINSTALLATION
> ==============
> Remove all files that were placed into Skyrim folder from the zip file
> More pics.


mate those pics are amazing, im tempted to DL every mod you have so i can run my game identical to you lol


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> nice but a little to dark on ur shadows, try "float EToneMappingCurveV2" (get the half of ur Current setting)


Thanks for the input but I'm not interested in modifying it to be honest. My time rests with InjFX at the moment and construction kit... plus each person on here has different tastes, so I'd end up modifying it constantly.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*


Quoting myself ;x

I finally found astro! I think.... I've played hundreds of hours and this is the first time seeing it ;l

He doesn't seem to do anything though, just walk around like the headless horseman..


----------



## ZzzZombi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> No Mods. Only the Free DLC Hi Res pack


Still, it's pretty awesome


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> nice but a little to dark on ur shadows, try "float EToneMappingCurveV2" (get the half of ur Current setting)


Nice tip though, now I know how to adjust ENB's with dark shadows, thanks.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Nice tip though, now I know how to adjust ENB's with dark shadows, thanks.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just delete any other enb or injfx mods you have (if any) and place all files in Skyrim folder where tesv.exe is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ snip ~


Oh man,,, you just keep going from great to awesome


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Quoting myself ;x
> I finally found astro! I think.... I've played hundreds of hours and this is the first time seeing it ;l
> He doesn't seem to do anything though, just walk around like the headless horseman..


I found him too last night in the same spot!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> For all the males I use (except for khajiit and Argonian)
> XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement by Xenius
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356
> For khajiit's (male and female) I use Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5941
> For Argonian's (Male and Female) I use Better Beast Races v2 by Xenius
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=944
> As for all other female's I use a mix of :
> XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement by Xenius
> (link above)
> Coverwomen by mrLensk (Look #2)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563
> For the woman I use a mix of the 2 because I like and dislike certain looks on some characters.. by mixing and choosing I get the best of both worlds (the looks that I like).


Didnt see your reply mate!

Thanks for the info







+REP


----------



## Brainsick

@Milamber: It worked now, thanks! This loooks freakin' unbelievable!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> @Milamber: It worked now, thanks! This loooks freakin' unbelievable!


Good to hear


----------



## Demented

I love grabbing wallpapers like this for my desktop.







That way I can Skyrim even when I'm not.


----------



## Milamber

I tried... and I know I said I wouldnt, but tweaking is contagious.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I found him too last night in the same spot!


Did you follow him?









I did... He SLOWLY led me to here, were he decided to lay down behind some rocks, I waited and waited for him to get back up and continue but I got bored and hit T to wait an hour, he was gone and nowhere to be found after that


----------



## Milamber

Nope, He walked past me as I was taking screenshots for the latest ENB. I forgot about him actually - any idea what he is doing and where he came from?


----------



## GeforceGTS

I can't find any info about him from googling :l

tried when I first found the note in the chest, so I was pretty suprised when I came across him


----------



## Milamber

Which note in what chest?, I dont recall seeing a note!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## propa




----------



## ArabAK47

Yes this is my "awesome" picture of Skyrim because my Skyrim is ******* up again. It's either my graphics card (5770) or my game (Skyrim)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> 
> Yes this is my "awesome" picture of Skyrim because my Skyrim is ******* up again. It's either my graphics card (5770) or my game (Skyrim)


That is the game.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> Yes this is my "awesome" picture of Skyrim because my Skyrim is ******* up again. It's either my graphics card (5770) or my game (Skyrim)


Try this:


Backup Skyrimprefs and Skyrim.ini located in \Documents\My Games\Skyrim and then delete just those two files
Launch the game via the launcher in steam not SKSE, it will auto detect your settings - don't adjust anything other than your monitors resolution in settings.
What GPU do you have and driver version?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Which note in what chest?, I dont recall seeing a note!
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I posted it a few days back and it was in the quote when I posted the pic of astro









here it is again though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*


----------



## Milamber

Sounds kinda creepy! I saw it at dusk and wasnt expecting it - I was expecting it to attack me, I waited and then pulled my weapon but couldnt hit it. I have never seen that note before... I will double check though in case its an oversight.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Things like this really bug me ;x

I must know if it has a purpose!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I love grabbing wallpapers like this for my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way I can Skyrim even when I'm not.


I have many such screen shots courtesy of Milamber and others.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I have many such screen shots courtesy of Milamber and others.


Really! I will take more then









This is really weird... not one article on Google regarding Astro! Have you been able to locate him since? What was your location where you saw him? For me he was here:


----------



## iDeal

Could someone kindly post their ini files on here so that I may compare to mine. I am about to make a play through end to end but refuse to do so until it looks perfect









Milamber, I am about to use your latest ENB after installing STEP...would it be possible to list you ini settings here?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I have many such screen shots courtesy of Milamber and others.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Could someone kindly post their ini files on here so that I may compare to mine. I am about to make a play through end to end but refuse to do so until it looks perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milamber, I am about to use your latest ENB after installing STEP...would it be possible to list you ini settings here?
> Thanks mate.


Warning, this will make your game look awesome! Shadows wont flicker and they are nicely rounded. Ugrids are 7.... for stability sake. ( I have found that with high detail textures , my prefs and ugrids at 9 the game is unstable)

*InjFX Prefs*

skyrim prefs high.zip 3k .zip file


*ENB Prefs*

skyrim prefs high (ENB).zip 3k .zip file


Here are the prefs for ENB so it doesnt recalibrate the video settings when you launch Skyrim.. the other one is just for InjFX - same settings, just the command line in prefs for sD3DDevice= has been modified to sD3DDevice="ENB"

If you really want your game to look better... I could release my ENB that I modified last night... those screenshots on the other page are from that mod. In my opinion its way better. I will be home in 2-3hrs and can upload it then via PM... The DOF is perfectly calibrated and the lighting is spot on...


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Backup Skyrimprefs and Skyrim.ini located in \Documents\My Games\Skyrim and then delete just those two files
> Launch the game via the launcher in steam not SKSE, it will auto detect your settings - don't adjust anything other than your monitors resolution in settings.
> What GPU do you have and driver version?


I have the newest driver for my GPU just updated it yesterday same with my OS. Also I am just reinstalling Skyrim b/c I downloaded so many mods like 10+ o: because I manually put them in before I got Nexus Mod and Nexus Mod didn't take them out.. But thank you

Oh I have an ati 5770 and the version is the most recent one???


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Warning, this will make your game look awesome! Shadows wont flicker and they are nicely rounded. Ugrids are 7.... for stability sake. ( I have found that with high detail textures , my prefs and ugrids at 9 the game is unstable)
> *InjFX Prefs*
> 
> skyrim prefs high.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> *ENB Prefs*
> 
> skyrim prefs high (ENB).zip 3k .zip file
> 
> Here are the prefs for ENB so it doesnt recalibrate the video settings when you launch Skyrim.. the other one is just for InjFX - same settings, just the command line in prefs for sD3DDevice= has been modified to sD3DDevice="ENB"
> If you really want your game to look better... I could release my ENB that I modified last night... those screenshots on the other page are from that mod. In my opinion its way better. I will be home in 2-3hrs and can upload it then via PM... The DOF is perfectly calibrated and the lighting is spot on...


Mate, if you could that would be great. Installed the one from your sig and it looks like a completely different game!!! I am having some severe stuttering/performance issues tho so I will take a look at your ini files to see where I have gone wrong.

This may seem like a silly question, but bare with me...should I uninstall all other "Realistic Lighting" mods?

Thanks again, really appreciate it. This end to end run through is now looking closer


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> I have the newest driver for my GPU just updated it yesterday same with my OS. Also I am just reinstalling Skyrim b/c I downloaded so many mods like 10+ o: because I manually put them in before I got Nexus Mod and Nexus Mod didn't take them out.. But thank you
> Oh I have an ati 5770 and the version is the most recent one???


No probs, I find that a reinstall often fixes most things. When you reinstall the game perhaps delete the folder after you remove it via steam as it wont remove everything and its often good to start on a fresh slab so to speak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Mate, if you could that would be great. Installed the one from your sig and it looks like a completely different game!!! I am having some severe stuttering/performance issues tho so I will take a look at your ini files to see where I have gone wrong.
> This may seem like a silly question, but bare with me...should I uninstall all other "Realistic Lighting" mods?
> Thanks again, really appreciate it. This end to end run through is now looking closer


The one in my SIG is my InjFX mod not ENB, it has nicer sunsets and the nights are pitch black for immersion









If you want to use any of my mods, remove all other mods such as realistic lighting, enb and InjFX. If your having stuttering it may be texture memory being full. perhaps reduce your AA, also if your using just InjFX make sure the line in prefs under display for sD3DDevice= has your GPU name, i think you can also just leave it blank - not sure though.


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No probs, I find that a reinstall often fixes most things. When you reinstall the game perhaps delete the folder after you remove it via steam as it wont remove everything and its often good to start on a fresh slab so to speak.


lol wow...
I should have done that first. Now I have to reinstall it again, but hey is it okay if I keep the saved game files because this is my 3rd time restarting the game


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> lol wow...
> I should have done that first. Now I have to reinstall it again, but hey is it okay if I keep the saved game files because this is my 3rd time restarting the game


Only your third restart? Your not doing it right.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> lol wow...
> I should have done that first. Now I have to reinstall it again, but hey is it okay if I keep the saved game files because this is my 3rd time restarting the game


When i have removed Skyrim it has never touched my save game. To be sure though go to *documents\my games\skyrim\saves* and copy the folder to a different location just to be safe. Do you have fast internet? If you have already downloaded it, you can always fire the game up and see if it has fixed your textures?


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Only your third restart? Your not doing it right.


Lol what do you mean








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> When i have removed Skyrim it has never touched my save game. To be sure though go to *documents\my games\skyrim\saves* and copy the folder to a different location just to be safe. Do you have fast internet? If you have already downloaded it, you can always fire the game up and see if it has fixed your textures?


Yea I did that I made a copy just in case







thank you. Also my download speed is about 1 mbps so it's decent


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Really! I will take more then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really weird... not one article on Google regarding Astro! Have you been able to locate him since? What was your location where you saw him? For me he was here:


I'm not sure exactly, I started near the bridge leading up to markarth, I was messing with water mods so I was letting the river carry me down stream untill I found the sunken chest with the note inside, I then carried on down stream somemore but got sidetracked somewhere maybe around Dragon Bridge and I think thats where I first seen him, he followed the paths down past solitude and by the docks up to some rocks just before the Dainty Sload, which is were I lost him D;

I haven't really went back looking for him yet, I might do later tonight


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I'm not sure exactly, I started near the bridge leading up to markarth, I was messing with water mods so I was letting the river carry me down stream untill I found the sunken chest with the note inside, I then carried on down stream somemore but got sidetracked somewhere maybe around Dragon Bridge and I think thats where I first seen him, he followed the paths down past solitude and by the docks up to some rocks just before the Dainty Sload, which is were I lost him D;
> I haven't really went back looking for him yet, I might do later tonight


He must get around a fair bit, since I saw him some distance away from there. Have you seen the headless horseman that's a ghost?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> Lol what do you mean


Im on my 10th toon (restart).

Since I'd never played any of the the TES series before, I want to play through to at least level 15 with each race.

Ive gone back to an Orc tank for my current run through ATM


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No probs, I find that a reinstall often fixes most things. When you reinstall the game perhaps delete the folder after you remove it via steam as it wont remove everything and its often good to start on a fresh slab so to speak.
> The one in my SIG is my InjFX mod not ENB, it has nicer sunsets and the nights are pitch black for immersion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use any of my mods, remove all other mods such as realistic lighting, enb and InjFX. If your having stuttering it may be texture memory being full. perhaps reduce your AA, also if your using just InjFX make sure the line in prefs under display for sD3DDevice= has your GPU name, i think you can also just leave it blank - not sure though.


Great stuff, looking forward to your new ENB. Would it be possible to also include install instructions when you post it, sorry to ask but the most I've ever done is install mods/textures to taste...ENB/injFX etc are all new to me.

Appreciate the advice


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Great stuff, looking forward to your new ENB. Would it be possible to also include install instructions when you post it, sorry to ask but the most I've ever done is install mods/textures to taste...ENB/injFX etc are all new to me.
> Appreciate the advice


Yup, I will post a readme in the zip, so you can have it open along side your screen. hell, I might even attach screenshots too if I feel up to it!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> He must get around a fair bit, since I saw him some distance away from there. Have you seen the headless horseman that's a ghost?


Yeah I've seen the headless horseman.. which leads me too.. I was just looking for Astro again, got to darkwater pass and this time there is a ghost horse, called bubbles :l Oh he's ridable btw..

So I google that too and apparently it was added with realistic water textures as some kind of easter egg or something? ;l Maybe Astro is the same, I'm kinda dissapointed now.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Yeah I've seen the headless horseman.. which leads me too.. I was just looking for Astro again, got to darkwater pass and this time there is a ghost horse, called *bubbles* :l


Bubbles? _BUBBLES_??

Sounds like an egg to me


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im on my 10th toon (restart).
> Since I'd never played any of the the TES series before, I want to play through to at least level 15 with each race.
> Ive gone back to an Orc tank for my current run through ATM


are you serious... doesn't that get boring or repetitive?


----------



## modinn

Tapioks just released the v1.0 of the new Skyrim Enhanced Shaders FX mod. While I know that most of you are not interested in Tapioks' config per-se, you should be interested in what is included in the mod (especially all of you amateur-ENB tweakers out there). With this release, he has posted a 44-page illustrated guide on how to tweak ENB to you own liking, and included pictures of many of the different effects in action and guides that explain what each component of ENB does.

I've read most of the guide and whether or not you're into ENB tweaking, I think it is very informative about computer graphic's in general. I enjoyed all of it.









Also, I've decided to jump on the Green team tonight. I've got Check4Change running on my 3 favorite online tech stores and will be purchasing an EVGA GTX 680 as soon as I can. If the performance numbers are as good as what THG leaked yesterday, I'm going to love it vs my 6970 and be able to return to ENB with 60 fps


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> are you serious... doesn't that get boring or repetitive?


For some it might. It was a conscious decision on my part, so no.

I found that after I saw the Grey Beards, the game was never the same twice. I never picked the same perks or concentrated on the same arms or armour as the previous plays. I tried to play differently with different attributes... just to see how it went.

Now that Ive been there and done that, Im sticking with my crusading Orc to the end. (unless I have a burning urge to play as a female dark elf)


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> are you serious... doesn't that get boring or repetitive?


If you want to keep everything fresh and/or start a new game where you aren't Dovakhin, just a normal person, this mod here is a must. I've been using it a for a while and it has made re-playability for Skyrim good for myself and my 4 characters. Basically you start the game in locked room, and you choose what your life is going to be. Are you going to be a new recruit for the Stormcloaks? Are you a traveling merchant that just got off of the boat in Solitude? Are you a patron in the Inn in Riverwood? And once you choose, you sleep in the bed and you wake up starting your new life. I chose Stormcloak recruit once and found myself standing in Windhelm getting the first quest in the Stormcloak series. It was actually quite fun!

The roleplay that you can put into this mod is great for people who like to give their characters' background stories. And the best part is that you don't have to worry about the Helgen attack or anything like that, the game automatically assumes that it already happened since you'll no longer have the main quest.

Alternate Start - Live Another Life


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Alternate Start - Live Another Life


Very nice!

Thanks modinin for sharing this lil gem


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Quoting myself ;x
> I finally found astro! I think.... I've played hundreds of hours and this is the first time seeing it ;l
> He doesn't seem to do anything though, just walk around like the headless horseman..


Best use TGM and whirlwind sprint and regular sprint to keep up with him next time. See where he goes. Horseman:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



takes you to some loot


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> For some it might. It was a conscious decision on my part, so no.
> I found that after I saw the Grey Beards, the game was never the same twice. I never picked the same perks or concentrated on the same arms or armour as the previous plays. I tried to play differently with different attributes... just to see how it went.
> Now that Ive been there and done that, Im sticking with my crusading Orc to the end. (unless I have a burning urge to play as a female dark elf)


Well that's good your actually putting your money to use unlike some people that just play the game and stop... sometimes like me For some reason though each time I play Skyrim I have an urge to play Fallout 3 and New Vegas. Fallout I keep playing it over and over and over again :3 can't wait for Fallout 4!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you want to keep everything fresh and/or start a new game where you aren't Dovakhin, just a normal person, this mod here is a must. I've been using it a for a while and it has made re-playability for Skyrim good for myself and my 4 characters. Basically you start the game in locked room, and you choose what your life is going to be. Are you going to be a new recruit for the Stormcloaks? Are you a traveling merchant that just got off of the boat in Solitude? Are you a patron in the Inn in Riverwood? And once you choose, you sleep in the bed and you wake up starting your new life. I chose Stormcloak recruit once and found myself standing in Windhelm getting the first quest in the Stormcloak series. It was actually quite fun!
> The roleplay that you can put into this mod is great for people who like to give their characters' background stories. And the best part is that you don't have to worry about the Helgen attack or anything like that, the game automatically assumes that it already happened since you'll no longer have the main quest.
> Alternate Start - Live Another Life


Thank you for the mod info, but every time I use mods in any games the games just go bad on me which is annoying. It's probably my computer or I don't know. Though the mods I really like are the texture mods. Those mods make me want to keep making me playing the game over again, but since my PC is like "stock" I don't get that good experience that's why my picture looked messed up b/c I downloaded 10+ textures mods which really was an awe experience however after 2 weeks huge pixels started to show and I could see the map editor as you could see in Maya or 3ds max.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Best use TGM and whirlwind sprint and regular sprint to keep up with him next time. See where he goes. Horseman:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> takes you to some loot


He actually walks painfully slow, the problem wasn't keeping up with him, it was being patient enough to wait for him to get back up after deciding to take a rest









EDIT: Oh you meant the horseman, yeah I followed him on my first play through, was a PITA trying to keep up while fighting off bandits


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Tapioks just released the v1.0 of the new Skyrim Enhanced Shaders FX mod. While I know that most of you are not interested in Tapioks' config per-se, you should be interested in what is included in the mod (especially all of you amateur-ENB tweakers out there). With this release, he has posted a 44-page illustrated guide on how to tweak ENB to you own liking, and included pictures of many of the different effects in action and guides that explain what each component of ENB does.
> I've read most of the guide and whether or not you're into ENB tweaking, I think it is very informative about computer graphic's in general. I enjoyed all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've decided to jump on the Green team tonight. I've got Check4Change running on my 3 favorite online tech stores and will be purchasing an EVGA GTX 680 as soon as I can. If the performance numbers are as good as what THG leaked yesterday, I'm going to love it vs my 6970 and be able to return to ENB with 60 fps


mate i recently went back to the green team from 2 6950's to a GTX580 and i couldnt be happier ay. especially since Skyrim and BF3 are really the only PC games i play at the moment.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> mate i recently went back to the green team from 2 6950's to a GTX580 and i couldnt be happier ay. especially since Skyrim and BF3 are really the only PC games i play at the moment.


Same here, the only three games I play are Dirt 3, Skyrim and BF3. And the 680 looks like it showed up in all 3. And if this chart has any significance/validity I think I'm gonna soil my pants. I think they are using old drivers on the 580 and new Skyrim-improved drivers on the 680. But still, what a boost!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

An old one of a Giant riding a Dragon before I deleted Skyrim from my HDD the other day..



Also if anyone wants a 1.4 exe for using ENB just let me know as I have one backed up for when I reinstall after finishing ME3 as 1.5 causes issues for ENB users currently it seems.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Disabling everything in the nexus mod manager so that the file has no mods active, then doing a fresh install of skyrim will fix your problem.

I had the same problem. It was when a mod decided to stop working due to a conflict, and after disabling that mod, it had overwritten the texture files. When disabling the mod, it took the overwritten files with it.

Good luck.

P.S This won't affect our save files. Back them up and you should be able to continue using them after he fresh install.


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Same here, the only three games I play are Dirt 3, Skyrim and BF3. And the 680 looks like it showed up in all 3. And if this chart has any significance/validity I think I'm gonna soil my pants. I think they are using old drivers on the 580 and new Skyrim-improved drivers on the 680. But still, what a boost!!!


I will soon be doing a new Intel/Nvidia Build, cant wait to see some more info and a release date on the 680 ay. Been very dissapointed with my AMD/ATI config.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> I will soon be doing a new Intel/Nvidia Build, cant wait to see some more info and a release date on the 680 ay. Been very dissapointed with my AMD/ATI config.


The 680 releases in 1 hour


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> The 680 releases in 1 hour


When that animal comes out in 4GB flavor I'm nailing two of the suckers... anyone want 2x GTX580's with eK waterblocks?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> When that animal comes out in 4GB flavor I'm nailing two of the suckers... anyone want 2x GTX580's with eK waterblocks?


If I wasn't getting a 680, I'd take one (or both) of them off of your hands


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If I wasn't getting a 680, I'd take one (or both) of them off of your hands


It might be a good idea if you want 3d!

EDIt just realized I am smashing this thread about silly babble!

here is a pic!


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> The 680 releases in 1 hour


OMG really? where from and what price lol


----------



## rdasch3

Did the 1.5 patch break triple monitor play? Anyone know?

I know the 1.4 patch did and I had to wait for a fix, and about a week or two later they announced 1.5 -_-


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> OMG really? where from and what price lol


I just got mine from Newegg. EVGA GTX 680 for $499.99. I'm selling my old card, which is currently fetching about $300 including the waterblock nowadays on Ebay/Marketplace. So $200 for a 40-50% increase in performance in Skyrim and 80% increase in Battlefield 3 is totally worth it to me. Especially now that I don't have to deal with Crossfire's problems.

Check all of the News articles about it. Currently only the Galaxy version for sale on Newegg at the moment, all others sold out with 15 minutes of the list. I bought the EVGA within 30 seconds of it listing haha.


----------



## propa

Has anyone of u the two Skyrim.exe and Launcher.exe in German Version 1.4 ? and can be upload on a Filehoster ?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I just got mine from Newegg. EVGA GTX 680 for $499.99. I'm selling my old card, which is currently fetching about $300 including the waterblock nowadays on Ebay/Marketplace. So $200 for a 40-50% increase in performance in Skyrim and 80% increase in Battlefield 3 is totally worth it to me. Especially now that I don't have to deal with Crossfire's problems.
> Check all of the News articles about it. Currently only the Galaxy version for sale on Newegg at the moment, all others sold out with 15 minutes of the list. I bought the EVGA within 30 seconds of it listing haha.


Just hopped in que at EVGA step-up program. I have to be in a good pc karma phase or something because after my luck in snagging the 3GB 580 I now get the 680 for free. Yeah I'm trading 3GB vram for 2gb Vram, but still, I feel pretty giddy about it, especially after reading the reviews comparing it directly to the 580 3gb. Sweet sweet TXAA here I come. Sorry, was about to burst, had to share my elation somewhere. woohooo!!


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Has anyone of u the two Skyrim.exe and Launcher.exe in German Version 1.4 ? and can be upload on a Filehoster ?


I do have 1.4.27 version of Skyrim.exe, but not sure if it supports German, my game is English.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> It might be a good idea if you want 3d!
> EDIt just realized I am smashing this thread about silly babble!
> here is a pic!


Stunning...can't believe I've only just discovered what ENB can do for my game. Milamber, you've helped improve my Skryim experience...legend.


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Stunning...can't believe I've only just discovered what ENB can do for my game. Milamber, you've helped improve my Skryim experience...legend.


when i installed the ENB my FPS were slashed lol


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> when i installed the ENB my FPS were slashed lol


It's probably due to either:

SSAO (more so with High quality SSAO settings)
Indirect Lighting (referred to as IL aka SSIL - Screen Space Indirect Lighting) This is where the colors of nearby objects reflect back and affect the color of lighting on other nearby objects.
Depth of Field

or a combination of all three.

All of those options are toggle-able by editing enbseries.ini though.

Even if you turn them off, you can still get most of the effects out of ENB without as much of a drastic performance hit.


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> It's probably due to either:
> SSAO (more so with High quality SSAO settings)
> Indirect Lighting (referred to as IL aka SSIL - Screen Space Indirect Lighting) This is where the colors of nearby objects reflect back and affect the color of lighting on other nearby objects.
> Depth of Field
> or a combination of all three.
> All of those options are toggle-able by editing enbseries.ini though.
> Even if you turn them off, you can still get most of the effects out of ENB without as much of a drastic performance hit.


cheers, will try these tonight


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> cheers, will try these tonight


These are the relevant lines in enbseries.ini:

EnableAmbientOcclusion=false
UseIndirectLighting=false
EnableDepthOfField=false


----------



## Toology

Just took these like 5 mins ago. I will be updating my ENB and FXAA settings on skyrimnexus soon cause these new settings puts a tear in my eye lol


----------



## Milamber

This is being released sometime over the wkd for those interested. I have amended the DOF so its not so heavy and the focus is around more of the viewing area, added a sunglare, modified the sun radius / intensity and increased the lightning around dark areas slightly.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

OK, forgive me for asking the question thaqt's most likely been asked....

What graphics mod is this ENB/SSAO thing? Looks freakin awesome.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArabAK47*
> 
> Well that's good your actually putting your money to use unlike some people that just play the game and stop... sometimes like me For some reason though each time I play Skyrim I have an urge to play Fallout 3 and New Vegas. Fallout I keep playing it over and over and over again :3 can't wait for Fallout 4!


Well, I think the love affair is fading. I have found myself playing WH40k Space Marine Exterminatus multiplayer more times this week than Skyrim.

Im someone that plays stuff to death and them cant look at it again for ages. I think im hitting the Skyrim wall now.

Mind you, I have been playing it solidly since release. I think I can afford a break


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is being released sometime over the wkd for those interested. I have amended the DOF so its not so heavy and the focus is around more of the viewing area, added a sunglare, modified the sun radius / intensity and increased the lightning around dark areas slightly.


Can't wait! Great work mate. Love it how in your ENB, the colors aren't over saturated and darks are truly dark. Liking the addition sunglare.

Your ENB keeps going from strength to strength.

P.s. The detail on the bridge is amazing, could you possibly list your latest mod/texture list?

Toology, your settings look great also. Awesome work.


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is being released sometime over the wkd for those interested. I have amended the DOF so its not so heavy and the focus is around more of the viewing area, added a sunglare, modified the sun radius / intensity and increased the lightning around dark areas slightly.


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Just took these like 5 mins ago. I will be updating my ENB and FXAA settings on skyrimnexus soon cause these new settings puts a tear in my eye lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is being released sometime over the wkd for those interested. I have amended the DOF so its not so heavy and the focus is around more of the viewing area, added a sunglare, modified the sun radius / intensity and increased the lightning around dark areas slightly.


You guys both have great pictures!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well, I think the love affair is fading. I have found myself playing WH40k Space Marine Exterminatus multiplayer more times this week that Skyrim.
> Im someone that plays stuff to death and them cant look at it again for ages. I think im hitting the Skyrim wall now.
> Mind you, I have been playing it solidly since release. I think I can afford a break


HAHA ME TOO!!! I do that all the time xD, but then like 2-3 months I play it again. Also with Skyrim and Fallout there is so much to do and especially with the "never-ending" mods








Unlike Minecraft... I played that game for like 5 months straight and I can never play that game again.

[EDIT]
So sorry about that spam.


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*


hoooly....

let us know when you release that mother****er.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> hoooly....
> let us know when you release that mother****er.


You'll be the first to know my friend







.

On a separate note, does anyone have the 1.4 exe. 1.5 is awesome with the new kill cam but it seems to screw my SSAO even though i force it through Nvidia control panel.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> You'll be the first to know my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> On a separate note, does anyone have the 1.4 exe. 1.5 is awesome with the new kill cam but it seems to screw my SSAO even though i force it through Nvidia control panel.












http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46430680/TESV.rar


----------



## Toology

You are my hero +1


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> You'll be the first to know my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> On a separate note, does anyone have the 1.4 exe. 1.5 is awesome with the new kill cam but it seems to screw my SSAO even though i force it through Nvidia control panel.


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9079689/TESV.exe

I didn't save the launcher, but I don't think it is necessary anyway.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9079689/TESV.exe
> I didn't save the launcher, but I don't think it is necessary anyway.


Thanks +1


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks +1


Np, I see I was beat to the punch, but I had to make an attempt to help out a fellow Tool fan

On another note, this mod popped up on my rss:

Real Ice and Snow - looks like one of the better ones and worth a try at least
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13466


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Np, I see I was beat to the punch, but I had to make an attempt to help out a fellow Tool fan
> On another note, this mod popped up on my rss:
> Real Ice and Snow - looks like one of the better ones and worth a try at least
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13466


Yeah i have that mod, its awesome. I cant wait for Tool's new album, whenever it gets released lol


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> I do have 1.4.27 version of Skyrim.exe, but not sure if it supports German, my game is English.


Thx m8 for ur answer, but the english Skyrim EXE dont support german Version.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Milamber

Looking good as always XxBeNigNxX.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Great work, may I ask what skin and eye mods you use?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey malimber! I'm going to get your next ENB that you will post up soon, as it looks fantastic! But i have a question, how many fps are you getting?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey malimber! I'm going to get your next ENB that you will post up soon, as it looks fantastic! But i have a question, how many fps are you getting?


Hey mate

Not many!! I made this enb mainly for high end gpus for peeps like ideal who wanted to push their cards to the limit.. It has very heavy ssao and shadow depth! I might make a performance version after release 

Also with the pics I have posted detail and ssao was low.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gtarmanrob

How are yous hiding the compass bar?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate
> Not many!! I made this enb mainly for high end gpus for peeps like ideal who wanted to push their cards to the limit.. It has very heavy ssao and shadow depth! I might make a performance version after release
> Also with the pics I have posted detail and ssao was low.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have one GTX580 over clocked to 950mhz. I think ill do ok, so I wanted to try compare to have a rough ballpark figure before I upgrade (Install ENB)


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> How are yous hiding the compass bar?


tm in console


----------



## Epyon415

@Milamber: Have you uploaded/released your latest ENB config?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> How are yous hiding the compass bar?


there is an immersive hud mod on the nexus which is good for this


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> @Milamber: Have you uploaded/released your latest ENB config?


Not yet, I will release it over this wkd


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> @Milamber: Have you uploaded/released your latest ENB config?


Not yet, I will release it over this wkd


----------



## Epyon415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not yet, I will release it over this wkd


Cool, guess i will my burn heels on other stuff!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Great work, may I ask what skin and eye mods you use?


Thankyou







sorry for the late response I was up all night working on my ENB for GTA IV patch2/1070 lol

For all the males I use (except for khajiit and Argonian)

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement by Xenius
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356

For khajiit's (male and female) I use Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5941

For Argonian's (Male and Female) I use Better Beast Races v2 by Xenius
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=944

As for all other female's I use a mix of :

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement by Xenius
(link above)

Coverwomen by mrLensk (Look #2)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563

For the woman I use a mix of the 2 because I like and dislike certain looks on some characters.. by mixing and choosing I get the best of both worlds (the looks that I like).

For the eyes I use : High Quality Eyes by Xenius - Darker & Desaturated
High_Quality_Eyes_DD-1_20 <-- file name
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=498
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Looking good as always XxBeNigNxX.


Thankyou my friend and Yours are looking Great as Always as well


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP


Hey mate, loving the screenshots!

What is your PC config?


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Toology




----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello all!!

I am just trying to use ENB, but can anyone please give me some tips on how to configure ENB, by telling me what settings need to be turned on/off and where?

Thanks!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello all!!
> I am just trying to use ENB, but can anyone please give me some tips on how to configure ENB, by telling me what settings need to be turned on/off and where?
> Thanks!


It's too much information to keep going over every time a new person pops in, so here you go. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005


----------



## MasterZH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*


Can you post link to enb mod you are using together with your ini files?(just asking because i was trying to fix render distance[trees,rocks,etc] but yours look much better)

thx love your shots


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> /snip


Nice shots Toology.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's too much information to keep going over every time a new person pops in, so here you go. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005


I think that you have misunderstood me.. I'm not wanting to create my own ENB, or even adjust someone else's. I'm just wanting to know where I should turn on ssao, multisampling, etc in the settings in the game and in the nvidia GPU settings program. I don't want to have post processing running from the software and from the GPU.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I think that you have misunderstood me.. I'm not wanting to create my own ENB, or even adjust someone else's. I'm just wanting to know where I should turn on ssao, multisampling, etc in the settings in the game and in the nvidia GPU settings program. I don't want to have post processing running from the software and from the GPU.
> Am I making sense?


You can read through this. http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide/#1

The ENB guide will explain ssao differences or you can use the less taxing nvidia AO. I can't make any reccomendations because you haven't filled out your system specs.

Transparency AA doesn't go well with ENB, from what Boris has said in the past. I'm not sure that's still true. Test the in game AA vs nvidia AA to see what suits you best.

I prefer using the ENB AF instead of nvidias.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I think that you have misunderstood me.. I'm not wanting to create my own ENB, or even adjust someone else's. I'm just wanting to know where I should turn on ssao, multisampling, etc in the settings in the game and in the nvidia GPU settings program. I don't want to have post processing running from the software and from the GPU.
> Am I making sense?


http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/five-fast-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-guaranteed-to-make-your-game-look-even-better/

Hope that's what you're looking for mate.

EDIT: Already posted, my bad.


----------



## Toology

Just started a new profile after putting 300 hours into my previous one, this game is never ending..... damn i love it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Looks good. Is there a reason you're still running those low res textures? I just don't have the power to run ENB the way I want it so I'm kinda stuck with RL until I upgrade.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey mate, loving the screenshots!
> What is your PC config?


Thankyou









All the configs that I make for people and or for myself I use my weakest computer which is:

i3 540 @4.4ghz
MSI p55 GD-80
2x 4gb Mushkin Ridgebacks
1x EVGA GTX 465

I use this computer to do all my config's because it's the weakest that I have (excluding an AMD 940 Black edition which is packed away) and if I can get everything to look and run Great on this rig it will run even better on better rigs. A Lot of people seem to think you need a Powerful computer to run this game especially with mods but You really don't...an i3 will run a heavy modified Skyrim + ENB (SSAO etc.) Just fine







The lowest My framerates drop to is 45fps and it's not noticable unless your watching the framerate on fraps or afterburner etc. Framerates mean nothing to me... Smoothness and consistency is what matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks good. Is there a reason you're still running those low res textures? I just don't have the power to run ENB the way I want it so I'm kinda stuck with RL until I upgrade.


How don't You have the power to run ENB the way You want?


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks good. Is there a reason you're still running those low res textures? I just don't have the power to run ENB the way I want it so I'm kinda stuck with RL until I upgrade.


Actually all my textures are modded, i dont think there is a single original texture in the game. I also always download the 2k version or better. Do you know of some more texture packs i could use? the more the merrier.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the configs that I make for people and or for myself I use my weakest computer which is:
> i3 540 @4.4ghz
> MSI p55 GD-80
> 2x 4gb Mushkin Ridgebacks
> 1x EVGA GTX 465
> I use this computer to do all my config's because it's the weakest that I have (excluding an AMD 940 Black edition which is packed away) and if I can get everything to look and run Great on this rig it will run even better on better rigs. A Lot of people seem to think you need a Powerful computer to run this game especially with mods but You really don't...an i3 will run a heavy modified Skyrim + ENB (SSAO etc.) Just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest My framerates drop to is 45fps and it's not noticable unless your watching the framerate on fraps or afterburner etc. Framerates mean nothing to me... Smoothness and consistency is what matters.
> How don't You have the power to run ENB the way You want?


i'm not able to run enb with my setup. i did a fresh install of the game, and with no mods whatsoever i tried loads of different enb configs. all of them gave me crap framerates. this is with ssao disabled to. im using milambers fxaa mod because it barely touches the framerate and it looks great! its a shame though because all these enb screenshots are making me well jealous i can't have my game looking like that!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the configs that I make for people and or for myself I use my weakest computer which is:
> i3 540 @4.4ghz
> MSI p55 GD-80
> 2x 4gb Mushkin Ridgebacks
> 1x EVGA GTX 465
> I use this computer to do all my config's because it's the weakest that I have (excluding an AMD 940 Black edition which is packed away) and if I can get everything to look and run Great on this rig it will run even better on better rigs. A Lot of people seem to think you need a Powerful computer to run this game especially with mods but You really don't...an i3 will run a heavy modified Skyrim + ENB (SSAO etc.) Just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest My framerates drop to is 45fps and it's not noticable unless your watching the framerate on fraps or afterburner etc. Framerates mean nothing to me... Smoothness and consistency is what matters.
> How don't You have the power to run ENB the way You want?


UGrids 7 + 4MSAA + FXAA + Ultra shadows + the best filter quality for Bloom and SSAO with indirect lighting at 1920x1200 + a massive amount of textures etc, is unplayable for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Actually all my textures are modded, i dont think there is a single original texture in the game. I also always download the 2k version or better. Do you know of some more texture packs i could use? the more the merrier.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3812


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> UGrids 7 + 4MSAA + FXAA + Ultra shadows + the best filter quality for Bloom and SSAO with indirect lighting at 1920x1200 + a massive amount of textures etc, is unplayable for me.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3812


I have those except for the Trees one, ill try it out, thanks







+1


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> UGrids 7 + 4MSAA + FXAA + Ultra shadows + the best filter quality for Bloom and SSAO with indirect lighting at 1920x1200 + a massive amount of textures etc, is unplayable for me.


Not many of us can play with that, I can't with 2xGTX580's.

ENB is for tweaking and there is no set hardware requirement for it, you adjust your settings accordingly and your rig would meet the spec for ENB... the penalty hit with those settings you listed are very high unless there is a reason you need 4MSAA +Ultra Shadows and best filter quality then I wouldn't bother... It gives the impression that you just crank the sliders in video options and click start then throw your hands in the air with ENB... it is designed to be tweaked, to get a good look you don't need those settings you listed - you may as well try 8MSAA, force vsync, and crank shadow mask to 10 then wait 2years for hardware just because it cant use those settings!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not many of us can play with that, I can't with 2xGTX580's.
> ENB is for tweaking and there is no set hardware requirement for it, you adjust your settings accordingly and your rig would meet the spec for ENB... the penalty hit with those settings you listed are very high unless there is a reason you need 4MSAA +Ultra Shadows and best filter quality then I wouldn't bother... It gives the impression that you just crank the sliders in video options and click start then throw your hands in the air with ENB... it is designed to be tweaked, to get a good look you don't need those settings you listed - you may as well try 8MSAA, force vsync, and crank shadow mask to 10 then wait 2years for hardware just because it cant use those settings!


˙ʎןpuǝıɹɟ ǝɹǝɥdsıɯǝɥ ʍou :ʇıpǝ

˙suoıʇdo ɹǝɥʇo ʇɐ ʞool I uɐɥʇ ǝsıɯoɹdɯoɔ oʇ ǝʌɐɥ I ɟI ˙ʇı ʎɐld oʇ ǝʞıl plnoʍ I ʎɐʍ ǝɥʇ 'pıɐs I ǝʞı˥ ˙ǝɔuǝɹǝɟɟıp ɐ sı ǝɹǝɥʇ puɐ ɹǝʇlıɟ puɐ sƃuıʇʇǝs ǝɥʇ ɥƃnoɹɥʇ ʇuǝʍ I ˙ʎlsnoıɹǝs ʇnq ˙sɹnoʎ uɐɥʇ ɹǝʇʇǝq sʞool ǝɯɐƃ ʎW ˙ɹɐɥʇ pıp ǝuop noʎ ƃuıɯnssɐ ǝɯos s,ʇɐɥʇ 'ʎɯ ɥO


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> UGrids 7 + 4MSAA + FXAA + Ultra shadows + the best filter quality for Bloom and SSAO with indirect lighting at 1920x1200 + a massive amount of textures etc, is unplayable for me.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3812


do i have to disable the official hires texture pack to use all of that?

sorry for the question, im new to mod world









flo


----------



## gtarmanrob

my ugrids is set to 9 i think, if its lower my saves dont load. can i change it in-game? especially on my notebook, might give me bit more performance.

also Milamber...wheres your mod man? i tried out Lifeshields Unreal Cinema, currently using the Enhanced Shaders one or whatever posted few pages back. i liked them but i wanna see yours in action


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> do i have to disable the official hires texture pack to use all of that?
> sorry for the question, im new to mod world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flo


Overwrite mate, no need to disable. GL


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the configs that I make for people and or for myself I use my weakest computer which is:
> i3 540 @4.4ghz
> MSI p55 GD-80
> 2x 4gb Mushkin Ridgebacks
> 1x EVGA GTX 465
> I use this computer to do all my config's because it's the weakest that I have (excluding an AMD 940 Black edition which is packed away) and if I can get everything to look and run Great on this rig it will run even better on better rigs. A Lot of people seem to think you need a Powerful computer to run this game especially with mods but You really don't...an i3 will run a heavy modified Skyrim + ENB (SSAO etc.) Just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest My framerates drop to is 45fps and it's not noticable unless your watching the framerate on fraps or afterburner etc. Framerates mean nothing to me... Smoothness and consistency is what matters.
> How don't You have the power to run ENB the way You want?


I would really love to try your enb, could you post up your config?

I probably sound like a broken record, but when I try any enb, my fps drop in half. I don't understand how to properly configurate the enb to suit my computer..


----------



## iDeal

Just want to give a big shout out to Milamber...his latest ENB really tests high-end rigs but he's found the "sweet-spot" of maintaining FPS/graphical fidelity.

Great work! Finally playing through Skyrim end-to-end, and it's never looked so good!


----------



## Milamber

Here you go guys, for those that want nice pics try SSAO Slow mode, it probably wont run on your system since it struggles on my setup with 2x GTX580's.

Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Fast.zip 867k .zip file


Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Slow.zip 867k .zip file


Added custom DOF and sun shader.

Credits to Boris and hinti21 / r6ange


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Just started a ENB ONLY (No fxaa,injFX, RL or Darker dungeons etc.) config for someone last night. Total time so far about 2 hours. The extremely long load time going into the cavern was due to fraps lol. Anyhow This is what it looks like so far both in video and in pics.. I hate Youtube.. they murder the quality..










































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go guys, for those that want nice pics try SSAO Slow mode, it probably wont run on your system since it struggles on my setup with 2x GTX580's.
> 
> Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Fast.zip 867k .zip file
> 
> 
> Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Slow.zip 867k .zip file
> 
> Added custom DOF and sun shader.
> Credits to Boris and hinti21 / r6ange


Very Nice Milamber


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go guys, for those that want nice pics try SSAO Slow mode, it probably wont run on your system since it struggles on my setup with 2x GTX580's.
> 
> Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Fast.zip 867k .zip file
> 
> 
> Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Slow.zip 867k .zip file
> 
> Added custom DOF and sun shader.
> Credits to Boris and hinti21 / r6ange


So, this is the mod that will make my game look epic?


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## leighteam

Hi all, awesome pics! I just picked up Skyrim- better late than never! Can someone give me a list of mods that will make Skyrim look even awesomer than stock, keeping in mind my sig rig? +Rep for all help!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> Hi all, awesome pics! I just picked up Skyrim- better late than never! Can someone give me a list of mods that will make Skyrim look even awesomer than stock, keeping in mind my sig rig? +Rep for all help!!


It's too bad we can't sticky within threads.

Follow these guides and go from there. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11

http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide/#1


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's too bad we can't sticky within threads.
> Follow these guides and go from there. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11
> http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide/#1


Yeah it should be added to the first post or something, even though this isn't the discussion thread :l though I think the op has long since stopped playing skyrim ;x

obligatory screenshot ;]


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> Hi all, awesome pics! I just picked up Skyrim- better late than never! Can someone give me a list of mods that will make Skyrim look even awesomer than stock, keeping in mind my sig rig? +Rep for all help!!


I also suggest you to check out this guide:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11

-edit- oh, somebody beat me to it, sorry!


----------



## Lifeshield

So Mass Effect 3 is just totally terrible (great shooter, horrible RPG). Back to Skyrim. Yes I am a Skyrim addict. No I think I will skip rehab...

So... starting afresh with a character I created a while back but never did much with (quite literally got her into Helgen Keep, gave her some gear, then never touched her after that), renamed to Aria T'Soni (yes Mass Effect 3 had an influence there).She has Crainte Vormir and Silverlight Armour to get her started. Her character theme is High Elf Warlord and will be siding with the Imperials (last run I sided with the Nords).

Uninstalled and reinstalled S.T.E.P up to the latest version. Unreal Cinema v1.2. Wars in Skyrim IV and Warzones: Civil Unrest installed. Difficulty increased. Time for a new adventure.





















Killed a few wolves on the way to Whiterun. Nothing more dangerous encountered as of yet.

I also found myself a nice cloak.


----------



## Brainsick

Looks like you're having a good time!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Nice "armor".


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> So Mass Effect 3 is just totally terrible (great shooter, horrible RPG). Back to Skyrim. Yes I am a Skyrim addict. No I think I will skip rehab...
> 
> So... starting afresh with a character I created a while back but never did much with (quite literally got her into Helgen Keep, gave her some gear, then never touched her after that), renamed to Aria T'Soni (yes Mass Effect 3 had an influence there).She has Crainte Vormir and Silverlight Armour to get her started. Her character theme is High Elf Warlord and will be siding with the Imperials (last run I sided with the Nords).
> 
> Uninstalled and reinstalled S.T.E.P up to the latest version. Unreal Cinema v1.2. Wars in Skyrim IV and Warzones: Civil Unrest installed. Difficulty increased. Time for a new adventure.
> 
> Killed a few wolves on the way to Whiterun. Nothing more dangerous encountered as of yet.
> 
> I also found myself a nice cloak.


Very nice. How are you finding the Civil unrest mod?

I love the cloaks. I found one for added health... which is always handy


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> So Mass Effect 3 is just totally terrible (great shooter, horrible RPG). Back to Skyrim. Yes I am a Skyrim addict. No I think I will skip rehab...
> 
> So... starting afresh with a character I created a while back but never did much with (quite literally got her into Helgen Keep, gave her some gear, then never touched her after that), renamed to Aria T'Soni (yes Mass Effect 3 had an influence there).She has Crainte Vormir and Silverlight Armour to get her started. Her character theme is High Elf Warlord and will be siding with the Imperials (last run I sided with the Nords).
> 
> Uninstalled and reinstalled S.T.E.P up to the latest version. Unreal Cinema v1.2. Wars in Skyrim IV and Warzones: Civil Unrest installed. Difficulty increased. Time for a new adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killed a few wolves on the way to Whiterun. Nothing more dangerous encountered as of yet.
> 
> I also found myself a nice cloak.


Great pics as always









Are you using hi-res textures, the blood could maybe use an update.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Very nice. How are you finding the Civil unrest mod?
> I love the cloaks. I found one for added health... which is always handy


I don't know about lifeshield but I really like Civil unrest!! Civil unrest along with Wars in Skyrim really help make Skyrim come more alive and adds more challenge







I think the largest battle I have come across so far has been around 25 NPCs.. it almost brought a tear to my eye lol.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> I don't know about lifeshield but I really like Civil unrest!! Civil unrest along with Wars in Skyrim really help make Skyrim come more alive and adds more challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the largest battle I have come across so far has been around 25 NPCs.. it almost brought a tear to my eye lol.


Thanks... Ive been looking at it for a little while. Time to give it a fly methinks


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Looks like you're having a good time!


Yep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice "armor".


Of course. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Very nice. How are you finding the Civil unrest mod?
> I love the cloaks. I found one for added health... which is always handy


Civil Unrest is pretty awesome. I tried it back when it was first released (with the Giant Imperial bug), it's come a long way since then. It can be FPS heavy though sometimes, especially when something from WIS drops in to have some fun aswell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Great pics as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using hi-res textures, the blood could maybe use an update.


I'm running STEP on top of the high resolution texture pack. I'm using Crimson Tide instead of Enhanced Blood (says it's incompatible with each other so I thought I'd try that out this time around).


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## gtarmanrob

GeForce what foliage mod is that?

I'm trying flora overhaul or something from volt or vult or whatever. Plus lush trees and trees hd, must be my notebook, havnt noticed much

I finally fly home from work tomorrow, can really see these configs in action on my sig rig rather than my notebook. Can't wait.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just the usual, vurts flora overhaul, hybrids HD plants and herbs, lush trees and treeshd, changed out some of the butterlies from 101bugsHD to better butterflies too, I think they look better ;x


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## ET900

haha nice video


----------



## MetallicAcid

OK!

Up and running with ENB


----------



## Toology

Anyone know how to reset uGrids back to 5? I have mine set at 9 with enb, SSAO,AA,FXAA and a insane amount of texture mods. While i get good framerate on my dual 580 lightnings i do get some chop while overlooking whiterun. I also noticed that with the newest 1.5 patch it screws up my foliage with lines when i use ENB which stinks since 1.5 drops my GPU usage down alot.


----------



## Lifeshield

I've used this method before and can confirm it works (or did).

Make sure to back up your save first, just in case.

Quote:


> 1.Backup SkyrimPrefs.ini, Skyrim.ini and your Skyrim 'Saves' folder.
> 
> 
> 2.Right click on Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim and uncheck 'Read Only' in the file's properties.
> 
> 
> 3.Load your last save game.
> 
> 
> 4.Press tilde on your keyboard, most commonly placed directly to the left of '1.' If it is elsewhere, the keyboard symbol should be ` or ~. If all else fails hit every key on the keyboard until a large, semi-transparent overlay appears on the bottom half of the screen.
> 
> 
> 5.In the now-visible in-game console type setini "ugridstoload:general" 5
> 
> 
> 6.Hit Return on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> 7.Type saveini
> 
> 
> 8.Hit Return on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> 9.Type refreshini
> 
> 
> 10.Hit Return on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> 11.Close the console using tilde.
> 
> 
> 12.Create a new save game.
> 
> 
> 13.Exit Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 14.Delete Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 15.Reload the Skyrim configuration tool.
> 
> 
> 16.Close the tool.
> 
> 
> 17.Re-tweak Skyrim.ini if necessary (and SkyrimPrefs.ini if it has since been modified).
> 
> 
> 18.Reload Skyrim and your most recent save.


As for 1.5, ugh. I'm stayong on 1.4 until ENB gets sorted out. Vanilla just looks horrible.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've used this method before and can confirm it works (or did).
> 
> Make sure to back up your save first, just in case.
> 
> As for 1.5, ugh. I'm stayong on 1.4 until ENB gets sorted out. Vanilla just looks horrible.


Thanks, though i tried that and when i do that i end up getting a red tint to the image and my game CTD, so i end up having to delete a ini file in my data folder and creating a new skyrimpref.ini to fix it.


----------



## majin662

easy way to go back to ugrids 5 is

1) start game
2) alt tab out of game
3) open ini change grids to 5, save and close ini
4) alt tab back to game, type refreshini
5)save and exit
6)reload and yer good


----------



## Epyon415

@Milamber - tested out your enb ssao fast compile. Looks awesome. Personally the DOF messes with my eyes, so I might have to change that up, and possibly brighten the night time settings (too dark personally). Performance wise my system is handling it extremely well.

Are you using any additional mods and mind sharing? Is the ssao slow going to be more performance oriented or visual quality?

Thanks, and great work


----------



## grishkathefool

I grabbed Milamber's FXAA + ENB from last week and have to say it's beautiful. I turned off SSAO, though, as I prefer 60FPS solid.

Thanks for the work, bro.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks, though i tried that and when i do that i end up getting a red tint to the image and my game CTD, so i end up having to delete a ini file in my data folder and creating a new skyrimpref.ini to fix it.


I remember getting that. Logo at the title screen goes red. There's a fix/work around for it but I cannot find it at the moment. I'll link it when I do.


----------



## majin662

The red tint comes from typing saveini. Sometimes skyrim places that ini (which is the long one showing settings you usually don't mess with) in the data folder, it has messed up RGB settings, deleting that ini removes the red tint people see.


----------



## grishkathefool

*MILAMBER ENB + FXAA*

These images show the nice DoF effect:


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> @Milamber - tested out your enb ssao fast compile. Looks awesome. Personally the DOF messes with my eyes, so I might have to change that up, and possibly brighten the night time settings (too dark personally). Performance wise my system is handling it extremely well.
> Are you using any additional mods and mind sharing? Is the ssao slow going to be more performance oriented or visual quality?
> Thanks, and great work


Thanks!

SSAO will hammer performance, but looks better.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I grabbed Milamber's FXAA + ENB from last week and have to say it's beautiful. I turned off SSAO, though, as I prefer 60FPS solid.
> Thanks for the work, bro.


Thanks mate, do you mean the ENB in my sig from the wkd ?As that one is pure ENB


----------



## grishkathefool

Nopers, it's from last week sometime. 3/20 is the File date in my folder.

Milamber new enb + fxaa.zip 324k .zip file


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Nopers, it's from last week sometime. 3/20 is the File date in my folder.


I changed the DOF a fair bit with the enb link in my sig, you can always overwrite the enbeffectprepass.fx file with that one.


----------



## grishkathefool

Swapped, I will give it a whir later and post some screenies.

Here's the mods I am currently using, if anyone is interested.



Also running from STEAM Workshop:

Soma's Archery Overhaul, Malukah Main Menu Mod, Double Torch Radius, Kill Moves - No Blur, Enhanced Blood Textures, Magic Scaling, and Dynamic Merchants.


----------



## thx1138

Any tips on improving the blood textures? I'm using "Enhanced blood textures" from the steam workshop + a handful of other mods from the workshop.


----------



## grishkathefool

Swapped the enbeffectprepass.ini out. A little difference, but the iris effect is still present at Dawn and Dusk, mostly.

Anyway, here are a couple new shots, not bad for this rig. I did loose an average of 10FPS, though I am certain it has to do with a mods, not ENB.





On a side note, I have noticed a weird overlay type image, almost like a water mark, when walking through the forest, associated with the ground cover foliage. Almost looks like a ghost image. I might have to try removing some mods and seeing if I can't isolate it. I was wondering if there might be something in one of your ini's related to 3D vision that could cause something like that. It doesn't show up in screen shots, I will try a video tomorrow and see if I can show it.


----------



## leegro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Just started a new profile after putting 300 hours into my previous one, this game is never ending..... damn i love it


I am very interested in this setup can you upload it? Pretty Please!!!!


----------



## leighteam

i thought this was funny


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> i thought this was funny


I hate it when that happens,,, aways before a big date!


----------



## Epyon415

@Milamber loving the ENB man. Tried to slow SSAO and I was able to play fairly smoothly. Any way for me to find out my fps?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Swapped the enbeffectprepass.ini out. A little difference, but the iris effect is still present at Dawn and Dusk, mostly.
> Anyway, here are a couple new shots, not bad for this rig. I did loose an average of 10FPS, though I am certain it has to do with a mods, not ENB.
> 
> On a side note, I have noticed a weird overlay type image, almost like a water mark, when walking through the forest, associated with the ground cover foliage. Almost looks like a ghost image. I might have to try removing some mods and seeing if I can't isolate it. I was wondering if there might be something in one of your ini's related to 3D vision that could cause something like that. It doesn't show up in screen shots, I will try a video tomorrow and see if I can show it.


I noticed that watermark ghost image too. I think it was ENB that was causing the issue. If you find out for sure, post up your findings please. I just don't have time to mess with this right now.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I noticed that watermark ghost image too. I think it was ENB that was causing the issue. If you find out for sure, post up your findings please. I just don't have time to mess with this right now.


After steam updated to 1.5 or whatever the last patch was many of us had the "Ghosting" "watermark" whatever you want to call it that seemed to only appear with ground foliage.

Installing the 1.4 .exe and launcher fixes the issue.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> easy way to go back to ugrids 5 is
> 1) start game
> 2) alt tab out of game
> 3) open ini change grids to 5, save and close ini
> 4) alt tab back to game, type refreshini
> 5)save and exit
> 6)reload and yer good


Thank you sir that worked perfectly +1, thank you also lifeshield for trying







+1


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> After steam updated to 1.5 or whatever the last patch was many of us had the "Ghosting" "watermark" whatever you want to call it that seemed to only appear with ground foliage.
> Installing the 1.4 .exe and launcher fixes the issue.


This. You can also use 0.108 exe but you lose some of the effects assocciated with the ENB.

However it's worth noting that reverting back to 1.4 has caused issues for some people (because they're trying to run a 1.5 save on a 1.4 game) which are reverted once they go back to 1.5. So make sure to back up your save before rolling back in case you have a serious issue.


----------



## thx1138




----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## gtarmanrob

what mod are you guys using to be able to pan the camera around like that with weapons exposed and mid combat? its awesome.

anyways finally got Milamber's ENB running on my sig rig. will post pics tomorrow, absolutely loving it though, runs perfect for me, bit slow in heavy battles with SSAO but worth the visual experience. gonna try Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema tomorrow, see which i prefer.

also i asked earlier but didnt see a response, how can i reduce my Ugrids in-game? i tried running the game, ALT-TAB to the .ini file, changing it, saving then quitting and re-launching. didnt work. unless i have ugrids set to 9, my saves wont load


----------



## Milamber

Hey mate

You type in console:

"TFC 2" for camera to move away and freeze the scene (3rd person mode)
"FOV" Set fov for screenshot, like FOV 40
"TM" Removes menus


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

re-installed everything and working on the last ENB I will make







(ENB Only)

The beta patch 1.5.26.0 fixed the "Ghosting" on the grass for me so it might for some of You


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## sterik01

Friday night sissy fights ??


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Friday night sissy fights ??


I think so lmao


----------



## MetallicAcid

Epic dragon fight!!

I died the first time


----------



## propa

Try a little RCN and ENB Lighting Settings


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Try a little RCN and ENB Lighting Settings


I'm using Jasmin ENB. I would still like to try yours though! Could you post it up?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I'm using Jasmin ENB. I would still like to try yours though! Could you post it up?


I mostly use Jasmin as well, but also can't wait until Propa releases his config.

Here's a few nighttime camp shots using Jasmin ENB.


----------



## modinn

Pictures look amazing everyone! Welcome back Lifeshield, I knew you'd be back soon. I received my EVGA GTX 680 on Monday, but I'm 200 miles away from my desktop. Starting to regret my decision to leave my desktop at Uni while on Spring Break







I need a break from the computer anyways haha

I'll definitely do some OC 6970 vs OC 680 comparisons for you all that have AMD to give you a fair and unbiased review of the performance increase. I'm really looking forward to having the horsepower (and drivers) necessary to get IL-SSAO back into Skyrim!

I really like the config you're working on Toology, I like healthy amounts of saturation







My plan once I get my 680 OC'ed and stable is to make an ENB profile that looks like Witcher 2. It has always been my wish and I don't care if anyone else hates high-saturation, this is my config

Here's the look I'm going to go for if anyone is interested.


----------



## iDeal

Hey all, I'll be posting my first ever screens today







Please feel free to suggest any improvements for mods and textures, the ENB is Milambers w/SSAO Slow Mode so the only time I'll be changing that is if he updates it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> what mod are you guys using to be able to pan the camera around like that with weapons exposed and mid combat? its awesome.
> anyways finally got Milamber's ENB running on my sig rig. will post pics tomorrow, absolutely loving it though, runs perfect for me, bit slow in heavy battles with SSAO but worth the visual experience. gonna try Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema tomorrow, see which i prefer.
> also i asked earlier but didnt see a response, how can i reduce my Ugrids in-game? i tried running the game, ALT-TAB to the .ini file, changing it, saving then quitting and re-launching. didnt work. unless i have ugrids set to 9, my saves wont load


Hey, this was covered a few pages back for lifeshield. If you can't find it, let me know.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> what mod are you guys using to be able to pan the camera around like that with weapons exposed and mid combat? its awesome.
> 
> anyways finally got Milamber's ENB running on my sig rig. will post pics tomorrow, absolutely loving it though, runs perfect for me, bit slow in heavy battles with SSAO but worth the visual experience. gonna try Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema tomorrow, see which i prefer.
> 
> also i asked earlier but didnt see a response, how can i reduce my Ugrids in-game? i tried running the game, ALT-TAB to the .ini file, changing it, saving then quitting and re-launching. didnt work. unless i have ugrids set to 9, my saves wont load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hey all, I'll be posting my first ever screens today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to suggest any improvements for mods and textures, the ENB is Milambers w/SSAO Slow Mode so the only time I'll be changing that is if he updates it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> what mod are you guys using to be able to pan the camera around like that with weapons exposed and mid combat? its awesome.
> anyways finally got Milamber's ENB running on my sig rig. will post pics tomorrow, absolutely loving it though, runs perfect for me, bit slow in heavy battles with SSAO but worth the visual experience. gonna try Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema tomorrow, see which i prefer.
> also i asked earlier but didnt see a response, how can i reduce my Ugrids in-game? i tried running the game, ALT-TAB to the .ini file, changing it, saving then quitting and re-launching. didnt work. unless i have ugrids set to 9, my saves wont load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this was covered a few pages back for lifeshield. If you can't find it, let me know.
Click to expand...

I think that this is the link you are referring to, iDeal.


----------



## propa

THX
Today is my first try to combined ENB and RCN. It still needs some Tweaks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate
> 
> You type in console:
> 
> "TFC 2" for camera to move away and freeze the scene (3rd person mode)
> "FOV" Set fov for screenshot, like FOV 40
> "TM" Removes menus


I think you mean _tfc 1_. I hadn't thought of changing the FoV though for screen shots; will have to try that tonight!


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I think you mean _tfc 1_. I hadn't thought of changing the FoV though for screen shots; will have to try that tonight!


I think he meant TFC 2, I don't know what TFC 1 does.

I use these two:

TFC - Free Cam, but no pause
TFC 2 - Free Cam, pauses game

What does TFC 1 do? Never tried it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> What does TFC 1 do? Never tried it.


Freecam, pauses the game. I use it all the time.

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_(Skyrim)


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Freecam, pauses the game. I use it all the time.
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console
> 
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_(Skyrim)


Ah, must just be TFC X, X can be any number, because 2 definitely does the same thing.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Pictures look amazing everyone! Welcome back Lifeshield, I knew you'd be back soon. I received my EVGA GTX 680 on Monday, but I'm 200 miles away from my desktop. Starting to regret my decision to leave my desktop at Uni while on Spring Break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a break from the computer anyways haha
> I'll definitely do some OC 6970 vs OC 680 comparisons for you all that have AMD to give you a fair and unbiased review of the performance increase. I'm really looking forward to having the horsepower (and drivers) necessary to get IL-SSAO back into Skyrim!
> I really like the config you're working on Toology, I like healthy amounts of saturation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan once I get my 680 OC'ed and stable is to make an ENB profile that looks like Witcher 2. It has always been my wish and I don't care if anyone else hates high-saturation, this is my config
> Here's the look I'm going to go for if anyone is interested.


Thanks, i try to do a realistic amount of color saturation ( i go to big bear all the time through out the year and it is very bright and colorful ) Alot of ENB profiles are very cinematic which is also great. Thats what makes ENB so wonderful, you can create what you want.


----------



## iDeal

First screenshots, just testing screenshots in the local area, nothing exciting. The level of detail after modding still astounds me. Feel free to suggest any texture/mods I can add to improve.

EDIT: All using Milambers latest ENB, you can find it in his sig


----------



## G33K

I accidentally posted these to the BF3 thread


----------



## grishkathefool

A couple reposts (I found the better images hidden in a different folder) and a couple new.











By the by, I tried rolling back to fix the "ghosting". I had to go back to 1.4.27. It got rid of the "ghosts". However, the Railing on top of the guard shack in Whiterun is lavender now... argh.


----------



## sgtgates




----------



## thx1138

Some adventures I went on today


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Running through STEP now. God I hope someone combines all this crap some day, or creates an easier mod file. Maybe a bunch of BSAs.... This is taking forever!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Running through STEP now. God I hope someone combines all this crap some day, or creates an easier mod file. Maybe a bunch of BSAs.... This is taking forever!


You can do the majority of it through NMM which is faster (and better down the line when you want to do reinstallations). I think there's just three or four mods in STEP that I installed manually.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

NMM is super buggy for me. I think they might find my error reporting useful... lol. I did try a reinstall of NMM, before anyone suggests it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i cant believe how much ENB and some configs can do for this game, along with over 2gb in mods









is there an easier way to do the free cam rather than a console command? i downloaded Easy Free Cam mod but still requires a command i keep forgetting.

also having major issues with my water, looks amazing but as soon as i jump in, i cant see. pure green murk with no view distance, too scared to go deeper as i wont be able to work out which way is up


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i cant believe how much ENB and some configs can do for this game, along with over 2gb in mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there an easier way to do the free cam rather than a console command? i downloaded Easy Free Cam mod but still requires a command i keep forgetting.
> also having major issues with my water, looks amazing but as soon as i jump in, i cant see. pure green murk with no view distance, too scared to go deeper as i wont be able to work out which way is up


sounds like an awesome water mod! just need to figure out floating


----------



## TrueForm

Hollowborn!~


----------



## Toology




----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## Toology

Wow i was tweaking my ENB settings and i think i nailed my realistic color presentation, i still need to tweak it to perfection but i am finally becoming completely happy with these settings. My jaw hit the ground with this, ill post more later.


----------



## fighterace0

"Dragon vs Arrow"


----------



## fighterace0

Markarth Falls (1920x1080)


4970x3769
http://i41.tinypic.com/zxn0yg.jpg


----------



## thx1138

Thanks for the spoiler


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Thanks for the spoiler


Game has been out since last november. Spoilers are going to happen. BTW, what spoiler? Mehrunes razor?


----------



## leegro

Guys, I am having issues with installing these enb settings. After installing milambers new, I can not open the game. If launches for a millisecond then instantly closes.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leegro*
> 
> Guys, I am having issues with installing these enb settings. After installing milambers new, I can not open the game. If launches for a millisecond then instantly closes.


did you replace the direct3d9.dll file? or whatever its called? try replacing it again with the proper ENB one.

otherwise delete the file altogether and run the Skyrim launcher and go into settings. dont have to change anything but it will create a new direct3d9.dll file.

should work then, i had same thing happen when stuffing around with ENB and vanilla settings.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leegro*
> 
> Guys, I am having issues with installing these enb settings. After installing milambers new, I can not open the game. If launches for a millisecond then instantly closes.


Mine does it with enb if I have anything like MSI afterburner running. So if you do, close that


----------



## Lifeshield

Or use the Injector instead of the wrapper.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*
> 
> Mine does it with enb if I have anything like MSI afterburner running. So if you do, close that


im running afterburner no worries, cant be that. or cant always be that anyway


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im running afterburner no worries, cant be that. or cant always be that anyway


Afterburner can cause conflict with ENB. It's a known issue. That's why the Injector was created, so that it wouldn't conflict with some third party software.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I was going to take more pics, but I was too busy HAVING FUN!


----------



## mardon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Thanks for the spoiler


This ^^


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah, because Skyrim was only released like what?

Last year?


----------



## gtarmanrob

well im confused. what spoiler?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> well im confused. what spoiler?


Me too.


----------



## leegro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*
> 
> Mine does it with enb if I have anything like MSI afterburner running. So if you do, close that


That was it thanks so much.


----------



## litlit




----------



## SIMPSONATOR

STEP ruined my game. I highly recommend not using it while the Skyrim Versions keep going back and forth. FIX IT, BETHESDA!


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> STEP ruined my game. I highly recommend not using it while the Skyrim Versions keep going back and forth. FIX IT, BETHESDA!


Worked fine for me on a clean install + update (1.4 I think it is).


----------



## LuisCypher6661

My first post here and just wanna say thank's for your patience to improve the look of the game so much 
I played around with some of your seetings and mods you are suggesting, here is the result:



Who guesses whos ENB I use?


----------



## ET900

you shouldn't need to close afterburner if its conflicting with enb/fxaa. i figured out that if you go to the on screen display server, there are some settings for "screen monitoring level" or something like that. its on "low" by default but just change it to "none" while you're playing skyrim and it should solve the issue for you


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## GeforceGTS

I'd feel bad killing a Panda









I feel guilty for killing random foxes and deer.. stupid, I know.. ;x

EDIT: ohohoh is he friendly?


----------



## sterik01

Hmm. I light deer on fire and hear their screams right before dieing.


----------



## grishkathefool

So, I have some broken textures. It seems to have happened since the last update, but roll back didn't fix it. So, I went through my texture mods and deleted them and re-installed them and it still doesn't work. Any input?


----------



## Herbie211

If you've already uninstalled and reinstalled all your mods, you may just have too many of them. In addition to file corruption or conflicts, you can also get this kind of texture error when you're choking the limits of your vram or cpu. Did you run mod-less for a while and confirm no problem? You should gradually re-install and test along the way as your putting more and more mods in place....


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> My first post here and just wanna say thank's for your patience to improve the look of the game so much
> I played around with some of your seetings and mods you are suggesting, here is the result:
> 
> Who guesses whos ENB I use?


duck lips


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> If you've already uninstalled and reinstalled all your mods, you may just have too many of them. In addition to file corruption or conflicts, you can also get this kind of texture error when you're choking the limits of your vram or cpu. Did you run mod-less for a while and confirm no problem? You should gradually re-install and test along the way as your putting more and more mods in place....


I hadn't added any more texture mods since before the 1.5 patch. I did update a few though. Guess I will have to give it a try, let you know after a bit. Thanks.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok. first pic is no texture mods or anything. just liked the kill. the rest, various texture mods with Milamber's ENB SSAO Slow config.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So, I have some broken textures. It seems to have happened since the last update, but roll back didn't fix it. So, I went through my texture mods and deleted them and re-installed them and it still doesn't work. Any input?


Those textures are part of the SIMM mod. Might have changed something in the save file?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I'd feel bad killing a Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel guilty for killing random foxes and deer.. stupid, I know.. ;x
> EDIT: ohohoh is he friendly?


his name is bob


----------



## Dan_9

Seriously. The PC screenshots dont cut it for me, was expecting a hell of alot more from this game. The outside environment is just like oblivion was for its time, average.


----------



## Kavster12

ZOMG where did you get that sexy armour texture!


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ok. first pic is no texture mods or anything. just liked the kill. the rest, various texture mods with Milamber's ENB SSAO Slow config.


Now that is awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan_9*
> 
> Seriously. The PC screenshots dont cut it for me, was expecting a hell of alot more from this game. The outside environment is just like oblivion was for its time, average.


And what does it take to impress you..?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan_9*
> 
> Seriously. The PC screenshots dont cut it for me, was expecting a hell of alot more from this game. The outside environment is just like oblivion was for its time, average.


Perhaps you don't have the juice to run the game at full potential?


----------



## gtarmanrob

im impressed









gonna go jump in now and play with freecam

also that daedric armour im wearing

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104#content

i downloaded the Royal Daedric stand-alone pack. theres 3 types, glow, blood and no glow. plus i like it, coz you need to have an original piece of Daedric first, and it can only be forged at the Skyforge, and only once you've completed the main companions line and can forge special items there. so you still have to earn it.

you wont see me wearing anything else ay haha. but i am still on the hunt for great Armour mods if you's know of any. got Mystic Elven, i like that.


----------



## iDeal

Milamber, loving the new screens. Modded and tweaked using ENB, I'd actually say Skyrim is one of the most impressive looking titles on the market, which is great considering the size of the game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

agreed.

hey is anyone able to upload the 1.5.24.0 skyrim .exe?

mine updated today and the game wont bloody launch now. have tried closing afterburner, deleting the .exe's and verifying cache integrity, the lot. nothing works.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> agreed.
> hey is anyone able to upload the 1.5.24.0 skyrim .exe?
> mine updated today and the game wont bloody launch now. have tried closing afterburner, deleting the .exe's and verifying cache integrity, the lot. nothing works.


Yeah, I have all my exes saved now starting with 1.4.27

Here's 1.5.24
http://www.filefactory.com/file/osr5weme177/n/TESV_exe


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I hadn't added any more texture mods since before the 1.5 patch. I did update a few though. Guess I will have to give it a try, let you know after a bit. Thanks.


Last time I had purple textures like that I was using a plant mod that apparently conflicted with vurts. I had to delete the related meshes.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan_9*
> 
> Seriously. The PC screenshots dont cut it for me, was expecting a hell of alot more from this game. The outside environment is just like oblivion was for its time, average.


trolling much? lol!! with mods skyrim is hands down the most beautiful looking game i have ever seen by absolutely miles...









also @grishkathefool do you have the bethesda hd texture pack installed? you might need this as i did: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8236


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks, i try to do a realistic amount of color saturation ( i go to big bear all the time through out the year and it is very bright and colorful ) Alot of ENB profiles are very cinematic which is also great. Thats what makes ENB so wonderful, you can create what you want.


Those look so realistic! May you teach me how to get that effect?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> First screenshots, just testing screenshots in the local area, nothing exciting. The level of detail after modding still astounds me. Feel free to suggest any texture/mods I can add to improve.
> EDIT: All using Milambers latest ENB, you can find it in his sig


OMG how did you guys make her look that *good*? I want my *Lydia to look like that too*! Please? xD

I have never stumbled upon *Character Texture Improvements*







Please share









I only used the *2K Texture Mod* (I don't think it does anything for character models) and the *Superb ENB mod* (default no tweaks, don't know how).

Please suggest









Thanks in advance and awesome thread!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Loving Malimbers ENB!!


----------



## Droogie

Soon as I get my 680, I'll start playing this again. Gonna need some mod tips, as I haven't done any mods since the creation kit came out. My 470's vram limit isn't enough for the textures I have installed now lol.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Loving Malimbers ENB!!


milambers fxaa is the best fxaa setting ive used and ive been through so many i cant count! the enb visually was one of the top 3 ive tried and easily in first place for performance as it was the only enb ive used that didnt completely destroy my framerate, though i still found the framerate to be a little tolow for my liking. nice work milamber - your work is really appreciated!!


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Those look so realistic! May you teach me how to get that effect?
> OMG how did you guys make her look that *good*? I want my *Lydia to look like that too*! Please? xD
> I have never stumbled upon *Character Texture Improvements*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only used the *2K Texture Mod* (I don't think it does anything for character models) and the *Superb ENB mod* (default no tweaks, don't know how).
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and awesome thread!


Hey mate, thanks. Milamber and a few others helped achieve this.

After some sound advice in this thread:

Installed mods using S.T.E.P Guide.
After a lot of reading and asking around I edited the ini to suit my system and get the level of detail I want.
Installed Milambers latest ENB as the icing on the cake.
The character models/textures I use are a combination of CBBE, Xenius Character Enhancement (XCE), and a few others.

Happy to share my mod list etc, however, I'd recommend S.T.E.P to start with









Hope that helps.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So, I have some broken textures. It seems to have happened since the last update, but roll back didn't fix it. So, I went through my texture mods and deleted them and re-installed them and it still doesn't work. Any input?
> 
> 
> 
> Those textures are part of the SIMM mod. Might have changed something in the save file?
Click to expand...

AHA - Let's see, I think that there was a SIMM update the other day. I might have to go back and re-install SIMM fresh, maybe I clicked Yes when I should have clicked No... or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I hadn't added any more texture mods since before the 1.5 patch. I did update a few though. Guess I will have to give it a try, let you know after a bit. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I had purple textures like that I was using a plant mod that apparently conflicted with vurts. I had to delete the related meshes.
Click to expand...

I looked through my list and haven't found anything that is a direct conflict.... I think. I will check again.

Also, I think that guy Dan wasn't criticizing the graphic quality of the game. I think that he just expected more "stuff". To be fair, other than Wolves, Bears, Mammoths, Giants, Spiders, Trolls, Bandits, and the occasional Skelly, there isn't a lot of wildlife to fight (or whatever). However, I think that it would have been strange if Beth had introduced things that didn't exist in previous TES games to fill out the environment. Maybe he should install Wars in Skyrim or something to make the game more interesting?


----------



## TurboSnail

Here's my contribution.


----------



## ET900

@TurboSnail that's unmodded isn't it? all the pictures i posted in this thread were from a completely unmodded game. its refreshing to see every now and then


----------



## Milamber




----------



## grishkathefool

Hey Skewered, you pointed me in the right direction. I uninstalled the SMIM and deleted all of the previous versions that NMM showed, then re-downloaded and installed the latest version. VOILA! Thanks bro!


----------



## smex

hey.. can anybody tell me how to achieve a custom resolution in skyrim like 2520x1576 or higher?! before 275 nvidia drivers i simply added a resolution and could select it in the launcher
since 280.. now i got 295 i cannot select a custom resolution and ive read something about nvidia turned this off?!

how do you you play on a doubled native resolution? using some ssaa tools or something?! some short step by step explanation would be nice.. ty


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> hey.. can anybody tell me how to achieve a custom resolution in skyrim like 2520x1576 or higher?! before 275 nvidia drivers i simply added a resolution and could select it in the launcher
> since 280.. now i got 295 i cannot select a custom resolution and ive read something about nvidia turned this off?!
> how do you you play on a doubled native resolution? using some ssaa tools or something?! some short step by step explanation would be nice.. ty


Can you not change it via skyrimprefs.ini?

iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Can you not change it via skyrimprefs.ini?
> 
> iSize H=1080
> 
> iSize W=1920


no ... it says "Failed to initialise renderer, pls select another resolution"









the 2520x1576 resolution works in windows. and its very strange that with 285 nvidia drivers first i had the same issue, i tried so hard but could not select it. then somehow it was there last week.
then i installed bf3 and the game forced me to install the 295.. since this it wont work again anymore.. i cleaned the drivers with driver sweeper.. this is freaking me out

funny to say that in avp3 the custom res was set before i nuked my sys and it accepted it .. haha
one well placed kick between gpu and heatsink should fix the problem i guess.....


----------



## Lifeshield

Try DNA (Do Not Argue) and see how he does it. He has a way to set custom resolutions for taking screenshots then downsizing them.


----------



## grishkathefool




----------



## MetallicAcid

Photobomb


----------



## TurboSnail

@ET900

Yea, I haven't modified the graphics at all.


----------



## TurboSnail

Here's another one I liked.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try DNA (Do Not Argue) and see how he does it. He has a way to set custom resolutions for taking screenshots then downsizing them.


ty, i will try that.. but i guess this wont solve my problem for custom resolutions in dragon age, bf3, gta4, deus ex hr and so on.. with older drivers it all worked with 2xxx X 1xxx or even higher









@grishka.. what inject are you using.. ?!


----------



## Epyon415




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> ty, i will try that.. but i guess this wont solve my problem for custom resolutions in dragon age, bf3, gta4, deus ex hr and so on.. with older drivers it all worked with 2xxx X 1xxx or even higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @grishka.. what inject are you using.. ?!


Well he doesn't just do Skyrim so who knows?


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey grishka that second last image, what armour is that? the assassins creed looking one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Yeah, I have all my exes saved now starting with 1.4.27
> Here's 1.5.24
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/osr5weme177/n/TESV_exe


thanks for that mate. after posting i actually realised, i have it installed on my notebook at that version so i borrowed the .exe from there, but appreciate the effort.


----------



## Ferrari353

This is my only picture haha

I thought it was cool because a single shot through the ear killed him :þ


----------



## grishkathefool

*@smex*
I believe that I am using Milamber's ENB + FXAA with SSAO disabled. I tweaked two settings too. I changed SunIntensity from 1.8 to 1.5 and SunCoronaIntensity from 1.7 to 1.2.

*@gtarmanrob*
If you are referring to the screen of me and the dead dragon, that is Steel Armor. However, I have the Gondor Soldier's Armor and Gondor Ranger Armor mods installed. The Soldier mod changes the Vanilla Steel armor to what you see. Here is the link at skyrimnexus, but it's currently hidden by author. Can I post it here as an attachment or would that be a TOS violation?


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Slightly skewed

What is that? Some kind of medieval square dance? It looks like they're all "throwing down". You've been served!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What is that? Some kind of medieval square dance? It looks like they're all "throwing down". You've been served!


lol


----------



## RangerCarlos

I Love My Copy Of Skyrim


----------



## propa

MY ENB without any RCRN mods pure ENB Ambientlight
it was really hard to get this colors and lighting without black shadows and oversaturation, any opinions ?


----------



## LuisCypher6661

That was his last flight over Skyrim


----------



## Epyon415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> MY ENB without any RCRN mods pure ENB Ambientlight
> it was really hard to get this colors and lighting without black shadows and oversaturation, any opinions ?


IMHO its damn near perfect propa. The lack of saturation gives it a bit more realistic touch. Are you going to publish your config files?


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> no ... it says "Failed to initialise renderer, pls select another resolution"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2520x1576 resolution works in windows. and its very strange that with 285 nvidia drivers first i had the same issue, i tried so hard but could not select it. then somehow it was there last week.
> then i installed bf3 and the game forced me to install the 295.. since this it wont work again anymore.. i cleaned the drivers with driver sweeper.. this is freaking me out
> funny to say that in avp3 the custom res was set before i nuked my sys and it accepted it .. haha
> one well placed kick between gpu and heatsink should fix the problem i guess.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try DNA (Do Not Argue) and see how he does it. He has a way to set custom resolutions for taking screenshots then downsizing them.


I solved it !! Uberresolutions / Downsampling in DX9 / DX10 / DX11 slectable in all games! made a howto.. here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1237470/howto-downsampling-in-dx9-dx10-dx11-directly-selectable-in-the-game


----------



## dartuil

men do you have a mod i can put to have a better graphic with my 6870?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> IMHO its damn near perfect propa. The lack of saturation gives it a bit more realistic touch. Are you going to publish your config files?


Not at the moment, every day i think this is finish i tweak mutch more the lightning .....


----------



## grishkathefool

That's nice work, propa! I really like the way the light enters the cave in the first image. Awesome!


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That's nice work, propa! I really like the way the light enters the cave in the first image. Awesome!


THX m8








EDIT: Holy crap i love my **** new ENB, only ENB ambientlightning !


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That's nice work, propa! I really like the way the light enters the cave in the first image. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> THX m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap i love my **** new ENB, only ENB ambientlightning ! /snip
Click to expand...

Well freakin' bundle, zip, and put it up here so we can play with it too!

New armor for ma Orc and better copy a previous image.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I haven't had a lot of time for tinkering on my final ENB Only config but I was able to get some in today.. Just working on lighting


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> MY ENB without any RCRN mods pure ENB Ambientlight
> it was really hard to get this colors and lighting without black shadows and oversaturation, any opinions ?


Looking good, I like the lighting. What does the foliage look like?

On a side note: Can anyone recommend some good mods/armor kits for my companions?

Many thanks!


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> THX m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap i love my **** new ENB, only ENB ambientlightning !


Hey mate, what body mod/armor set is that for your character. Looks great...I want!


----------



## grishkathefool

*Einherjar Armor is perfect for Orcs!
*


----------



## Milamber

Orcs look really suited to that armor!


----------



## Milamber

The new BOSS 2.0 GUI actually sorts mods in order now!!!!!!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> And as for his shadows I don't have a problem seeing through them..


You cant be serious.









Can you even see the ground where the shadow is? Nope.
Can barely even see the trunks texture on the trees.









Can you see the wood where the shadow is? No not really.
Can you see the ground texture? No not really.
Can you see ALL objects? No not really.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You cant be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you even see the ground where the shadow is? Nope.
> Can barely even see the trunks texture on the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the wood where the shadow is? No not really.
> Can you see the ground texture? No not really.
> Can you see ALL objects? No not really.


Actually Yes I can to all of thee above...

Rather than running Your mouth... How about You accept my challenge ?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hey mate, thanks. Milamber and a few others helped achieve this.
> After some sound advice in this thread:
> 
> Installed mods using S.T.E.P Guide.
> After a lot of reading and asking around I edited the ini to suit my system and get the level of detail I want.
> Installed Milambers latest ENB as the icing on the cake.
> The character models/textures I use are a combination of CBBE, Xenius Character Enhancement (XCE), and a few others.
> Happy to share my mod list etc, however, I'd recommend S.T.E.P to start with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks again! These suggestions helped a lot!

BTW guys,

Is there a way for me to *edit the DOF distance* and *intensity*? I want mine to blur "nearer objects from the distance" and want the blur more intense.

And is there a setting to *lighten up the shadows*? Mine's seems too dark for my liking.

I am using the *Superl3 ENB Mod series* (0.52, 0.53 FINAL and 0.63 BETA).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Thanks again! These suggestions helped a lot!
> BTW guys,
> Is there a way for me to *edit the DOF distance* and *intensity*? I want mine to blur "nearer objects from the distance" and want the blur more intense.
> And is there a setting to *lighten up the shadows*? Mine's seems too dark for my liking.
> I am using the *Superl3 ENB Mod series* (0.52, 0.53 FINAL and 0.63 BETA).
> Thanks in advance.


go in the enbeffect.fx search the

// Set ridiculously high, was 8, was in attempt to keep hair colour intact
float EToneMappingCurveV2=8 <-- try 4 or 2 the get not so blacky shadows !


----------



## madengineer

Damn i've gotta get this game. There have been some awesome screenshots!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Thanks again! These suggestions helped a lot!
> BTW guys,
> Is there a way for me to *edit the DOF distance* and *intensity*? I want mine to blur "nearer objects from the distance" and want the blur more intense.
> And is there a setting to *lighten up the shadows*? Mine's seems too dark for my liking.
> I am using the *Superl3 ENB Mod series* (0.52, 0.53 FINAL and 0.63 BETA).
> Thanks in advance.


For the DOF settings your going to have to go into the *enbeffectprepass.FX* file using notepad or a similar program (After making changes remember to save it so that you can see the changes) and find the settings for DOF. The settings your going to want to change should look like this: *The X's represent a number or numbers*. What Your looking for most likely will be under the *//Depth of field parameters*.

// Chromatic aberration parameters
float3 fvChroma = float3(X.XXX, X.XXX, X.XXX); // displacement scales of red, green and blue respectively
float fBaseRadius = X.XX; // below this radius the effect is less visible
float fFalloffRadius = X.XX; // over this radius the effects is maximal
float fChromaPower = X.XX; // power of the chromatic displacement (curve of the 'fvChroma' vector)

// Sharpen parameters
float fSharpScale = X.XX; // intensity of sharpening
float2 fvTexelSize = float2(1.0 / 1920.0, 1.0 / 1080.0); // set your resolution sizes

*// Depth of field parameters*
float fFocusBias = X.XX // bigger values for nearsightedness, smaller for farsightedness (lens focal point distance)
float ***ertureScale = X.XX; // governs image blur scale (the bigger value, the stronger blur)
float ***ertureCutoff = X.XX; // manages the smoothness of the DoF (bigger value results in wider depth of field)
float ***ertureBias = X.XX // distance not taken into account in DoF (try out sub-zero values







)

// (pseudo-) Bokeh parameters
float fBokehCurve = X.XX // the larger the value, the more visible the bokeh effect is
//float fBokehBlurFalloff = X.XX;
float fBokehLight = X.XX; // governs overall brightness of the outcome

// Grain parameters
float fGrainFreq = XXXX.X; // movie grain frequency
float fGrainScale = X.XX;

Your going to Just have to play with the numbers to find the setting that You Like


----------



## propa

@ iDEAL
Armor http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=14112
Body http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6709


----------



## iDeal

This is the furthest I've played into Skyrim since release. It was certainly worth waiting out until the community had time to "play" with it







Impressive and immersive game. Some screens from today, decided to travel to Winterhold.


----------



## propa

New lightning at Ice


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> New lightning at Ice


Nice work, has a very cinematic feel to it.


----------



## RangerCarlos

Here's Some More Screens Of Skyrim! I love these ENB settings! Though, I can't wait for Toology's and Propa's settings!























They Just seem Sort Of Realistic To Me(Except For The Giant Red Dragon







) But Yeah, I Love My Copy!
Any Opinions?


----------



## grishkathefool

They look nice and vivid. Is that your own tweaked enb or some one else's?


----------



## RangerCarlos

Thanks







It's Actually A Buddies, We've Spent a Couple Hours For The Past Four Days Tweaking It







He Does The Codes And I Give Opinions And Criticisms On How It Should Look. My Buddy Is The Genius Behind It All Though


----------



## zoodecks

aah so this is the thread i can get tweaks for my skyrim









is there a link that explains how to implement your texture mods / engine tweaks ?

and theres like 3 people here adding content whos got the best stuff?


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> aah so this is the thread i can get tweaks for my skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a link that explains how to implement your texture mods / engine tweaks ?
> and theres like 3 people here adding content whos got the best stuff?


This is the website to goto: search for S.T.E.P, begin with installing all those mods as a first "step".

GL.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/


----------



## stevman17

Can anyone direct me to a Skyrim graphics mod guide? I just got my GTX 680, and I wanna test it out. It gets around 250fps on ultra in Skyrim, so I figure it can handle it.









Edit: the post above me answered this. Thank You. +rep


----------



## grishkathefool

S.T.E.P. bro.

@hamztah, I stand corrected. My average screenshot size, as a JPEG is around 2MB, as a BMP it's around 6MB, and as a PNG it's around 4MB. The fact remains, though, that the image that you referenced was only 512KB as uploaded. Not as graphically, read informational, as the original file on Tool's hard drive. I would wager that that image is something closer to the numbers I stated above.

So, it's not 5%. It's at best 25% and at worst 8%. Sorry.


----------



## tubers

@propa and XxBeNigNxX :

Thanks so much! Will look into these later on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerCarlos*
> 
> Here's Some More Screens Of Skyrim! I love these ENB settings! Though, I can't wait for Toology's and Propa's settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They Just seem Sort Of Realistic To Me(Except For The Giant Red Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But Yeah, I Love My Copy!
> Any Opinions?


I LOVE IT!

May you please ask him to share his settings with me please?









I am bad at tweaking the enbseries.ini xD


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> This is the website to goto: search for S.T.E.P, begin with installing all those mods as a first "step".
> GL.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/


Ah wow was not expecting a reply so soon







thanks + rep


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Ah wow was not expecting a reply so soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks + rep


Happy to help, once you've finished that let us know and we'll chime in about ENB's etc to add the final graphical touches.

I personally use, and recommend, Milambers ENB. It's in his sig.


----------



## Milamber

I swear I posted screenshots before!


----------



## smex

all stop.. some modifications look good.. for some users.. some others are better fo others. so all pls shut up and understand that living out direct aggressions will bring nobody nowhere on OCN.. u can argue 1000 years ...does this sound understandable?

ty

now back to teh topic.. playin around with 3360 x 2100 on my 1680x1050 lcd-monitor..

for full size look in the attachment pls..

Screenshot5067a.jpg 1267k .jpg file


having the trouble that "LEVEL UP" text wont go away from hud.. anyone an idea?!


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> @propa and XxBeNigNxX :
> Thanks so much! Will look into these later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> May you please ask him to share his settings with me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bad at tweaking the enbseries.ini xD


Well We're Still In The Process Of Perfecting It But We Will Release(Or I Should Say He'll Release) It Soon, With In The Next Week


----------



## Toology

Man i cant believe how many great ENB profiles are on here. I have tried different profiles and its amazing how everyone has a different vision for what they find to be "perfect". Its also amazing to the see the dynamic range of everyone's taste. Here is a few more from mine to chime in, i love this game its so addicting to play ( i have been playing it since day one and still cant stop lol )


----------



## smex




----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Man i cant believe how many great ENB profiles are on here. I have tried different profiles and its amazing how everyone has a different vision for what they find to be "perfect". Its also amazing to the see the dynamic range of everyone's taste. Here is a few more from mine to chime in, i love this game its so addicting to play ( i have been playing it since day one and still cant stop lol )


That pic looks fantastic.

Toology, would you mind sharing your mod list?

Thanks mate, may be some I don't have.


----------



## naturaldisaster

slightly OT,

this game looks gorgeous... ive been playing Witcher 2 recently. its a great looking game too. these games are so huge. honestly i dont have the time to play more than one rpg at a time.

btw, i havent read thru the entire thread







but just wanted to know, where one can get the high texture packs and graphics mods for skyrim?

cheers


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster*
> 
> slightly OT,
> this game looks gorgeous... ive been playing Witcher 2 recently. its a great looking game too. these games are so huge. honestly i dont have the time to play more than one rpg at a time.
> btw, i havent read thru the entire thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just wanted to know, where one can get the high texture packs and graphics mods for skyrim?
> cheers


Skyrim nexus


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster*
> 
> slightly OT,
> this game looks gorgeous... ive been playing Witcher 2 recently. its a great looking game too. these games are so huge. honestly i dont have the time to play more than one rpg at a time.
> btw, i havent read thru the entire thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just wanted to know, where one can get the high texture packs and graphics mods for skyrim?
> cheers


Skyrim Nexus.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> That pic looks fantastic.
> Toology, would you mind sharing your mod list?
> Thanks mate, may be some I don't have.


Thanks for the kind words, i use the high quality clothes mod http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2674 and the quality face mod http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356 . Heres a few more shots ( i know its just scenery but i suck at all those awesome action poses







)


----------



## RangerCarlos

Well I took some more of what I think are "Epic Shots"








Give Me your opinions

















@Toology, Love Your Settings! Let Me Know When I Can Get My Hands On It


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*


One of the best pictures I reckon.

Shading, colour correction, shadow depth and hue


----------



## propa

my all time Favorites PICs


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> One of the best pictures I reckon.
> Shading, colour correction, shadow depth and hue


Thanks, i find myself enjoying the game so much more now then ever. I just wish skyrim would use more than two cores, has anyone heard if bethesda is planning on fixing this ( or maybe im wrong ) i want to crank up my ugrids *dreams of ugrids at 11 with the two billion texture mods i have installed*


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Thanks, i find myself enjoying the game so much more now then ever. I just wish skyrim would use more than two cores, has anyone heard if bethesda is planning on fixing this ( or maybe im wrong ) i want to crank up my ugrids *dreams of ugrids at 11 with the two billion texture mods i have installed*


What is your ugrids at now?


----------



## XSCounter

Hi *Propa*! Please tell me how can I make my game look as beautiful as yours? Will it involve a lot of effort? Cheers


----------



## Milamber

Quick test pic, with ugrids 9 - notice the draw distance!!


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is your ugrids at now?


My ugrids are at 7 right now and it runs smooth even with 2k and 4k texture mods and enb. I just would love to be able to crank it to 11.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hi *Propa*! Please tell me how can I make my game look as beautiful as yours? Will it involve a lot of effort? Cheers


I dont know what u mean but try any ENB Preset from the Users here they have also fantastic Presets or from enbdev.com
My pictures are make it with my ENB Preset it is not finished yet to publish it.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> having the trouble that "LEVEL UP" text wont go away from hud.. anyone an idea?!


quoting myself again^^
fixed: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=130

i´m testing 3360 x 2100 with on a 1680x1050 LCD - AntiAliasing complete off
heres what i got:

jScreenShot16.jpg 2093k .jpg file


jScreenShot23.jpg 881k .jpg file


jScreenShot24.jpg 966k .jpg file


jScreenShot25.jpg 1548k .jpg file


jScreenShot26.jpg 3807k .jpg file


thanks JPEG.. the BMP screenshots were 20-40 Mb each (;


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quick test pic, with ugrids 9 - notice the draw distance!!


Do you have 3dvision? If not, your missing out on soo much with those SLI cards! Its another world and Im hooked!


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quick test pic, with ugrids 9 - notice the draw distance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 3dvision? If not, your missing out on soo much with those SLI cards! Its another world and Im hooked!
Click to expand...

Wait... am I missing something here? Milamber, are you feeling ok? Lol you just asked yourself a question about your own setup


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you have 3dvision? If not, your missing out on soo much with those SLI cards! Its another world and Im hooked!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Wait... am I missing something here? Milamber, are you feeling ok? Lol you just asked yourself a question about your own setup


fixed^^

@propa

damnn your screenshots look so sweet dude!


----------



## majin662

The problem with Ugrids increases is that it does more than increase the view distance. The ugrids also loads up more AI scripts, more AI routines, So on and so on. What this means is you can actually MISS important quest actions, triggers, side quests because your ugrids already started the battle and finished it even though you were never present to see it. Be careful with ugrids for right now, at least until a mod or Beth decide to have it JUST increase visual fidelity.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> The problem with Ugrids increases is that it does more than increase the view distance. The ugrids also loads up more AI scripts, more AI routines, So on and so on. What this means is you can actually MISS important quest actions, triggers, side quests because your ugrids already started the battle and finished it even though you were never present to see it. Be careful with ugrids for right now, at least until a mod or Beth decide to have it JUST increase visual fidelity.


I was curious about that myself, so now I'm definitely going to avoid monkeying with them.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I was curious about that myself, so now I'm definitely going to avoid monkeying with them.


7 seems to be the most "stable" not only in terms of visual fideility and CTD generated because some HD moth somewhere got his script jacked up, but also because of the AI distance factor.

An easy way to test this for yourself is to keep ugrids at 5 and run from riverwood toward whiterun on a new game. In the farm field right next to whiterun when you first meet the companions, you can help them battle an giant. at 5 its fine, at 7 you sometimes arrive when he is nearly dead, at 9...even the companions were starting to walk off. times will vary, but I think this is a decent test enough to say it,.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> 7 seems to be the most "stable" not only in terms of visual fideility and CTD generated because some HD moth somewhere got his script jacked up, but also because of the AI distance factor.
> An easy way to test this for yourself is to keep ugrids at 5 and run from riverwood toward whiterun on a new game. In the farm field right next to whiterun when you first meet the companions, you can help them battle an giant. at 5 its fine, at 7 you sometimes arrive when he is nearly dead, at 9...even the companions were starting to walk off. times will vary, but I think this is a decent test enough to say it,.


Easiest way to balance out the visual fidelity/performance tax on your system when doing a UGridsToLoad change is to edit these settings in your Skyrim.ini file (my current settings listed for UGrids 7):

Code:



Code:


[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=12.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=5.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=9.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

If you set all of those to 12 (or higher), you're forcing the game to draw the absolute maximum amount of detail (LOD) for each object rendered in that cell. Objects refers to houses, rocks, mountain slabs, buildings, and other landscape details. Items refers to weapons, armor, candles, torches, and any other static movable item. Actors are creatures and people.

Obviously most people want to get the landscape beauty from higher UGrids settings more than anything. So keep that setting to 12. For Items, well you aren't going to need the game to load the full 512x1024 texture of a sword laying in the grass 50 feet away. You aren't seeing it anyways so let it draw a lower LOD for it, so set that down to 5 (that's been the best setting for me without any noticeable degradation of quality). Actors, why would the game need to draw high LOD for the actors if they are 100 feet away? It's not like you have binoculars or something.

Turn these settings down and let the mip-map generator work for you and save yourself from RAM/VRAM and GPU/CPU horsepower for the stuff that matters







I'll agree with the changes in AI behavior though, I talked with a Beth developer in November about it. The AI scripts go into "auto-mode" whenever you are turned away from an NPC or when they are out of range. Whenever you face them or get closer, you'll notice that performance starts to degrade. That's the AI Scripts and event handlers waiting on an event or trigger by the player.

Those changes in settings made my config a lot more stable and less demanding. Hopefully it helps you too!


----------



## smex

ty majin n modinn.. something different:
did anybody manage to eliminate z-fighting on the clouds over the mountains?! drives meh crazy :/


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> ty majin n modinn.. something different:
> did anybody manage to eliminate z-fighting on the clouds over the mountains?! drives meh crazy :/


This is a fix that's been circulating on the Nexus forums for a while. I think it's on a Youtube video too. It doesn't fix the z-fighting completely, but it makes it a helluva lot more bearable. Try this and let me know what you think.

*SkyrimPrefs.ini*

Code:



Code:


[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=80000.00­00
fBlockLevel1Distance=80000.000­0
fBlockLevel0Distance=80000.000­0
fSplitDistanceMult=4.5000

Edit: And if you don't like removing some clouds from the mountaintops way in the distance, as what the above does, then try this setting out and see if it suits you better.

Code:



Code:


fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=300000­.0000


----------



## LuisCypher6661

I play around with some ENB setups in the last days and use Milamber settings at the moment, but i have two problems.
Some areas are much too bright for my taste, especially in the night or in caves and i get a realy ugly "reflection" on the hand and body texture of my char.

I tried to fix that by myself by editing the enbseries.ini with the help of an enb guide which discripes the various options and their effects but i wasn't succesful yet.

The over bright area is seen in the pic on the chest, which stands under a hole where the sunlight shines into the cave. Try to play around with the bloom settings and the various light settings for the night.

I also tried to activate and deactivated the different light and enviromental mods i use but also without success.

Here are some screens, maybe one of you has a clue which setting has to be manipulated, i am a little bit helpless

with Interior and Exterior fog on:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9930
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9571

somehow the links are not shown, link 9930 and 9571 on nexus



with realistic lightning.esp on:

No reduction of the bright area and due to the fact that this esp is darker in general the reflection isn't that obvious but still there



everything off: much brighter and the reflection on the hand ist still there

No screen from that, too ugly


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> I play around with some ENB setups in the last days and use Milamber settings at the moment, but i have two problems.
> Some areas are much too bright for my taste, especially in the night or in caves and i get a realy ugly "reflection" on the hand and body texture of my char.
> I tried to fix that by myself by editing the enbseries.ini with the help of an enb guide which discripes the various options and their effects but i wasn't succesful yet.
> The over bright area is seen in the pic on the chest, which stands under a hole where the sunlight shines into the cave. Try to play around with the bloom settings and the various light settings for the night.
> I also tried to activate and deactivated the different light and enviromental mods i use but also without success.


Are you sure that "bFloatPointRenderTarget=1" in SkyrimPrefs.ini is set to 1? That sometimes causes really bright pictures.


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Are you sure that "bFloatPointRenderTarget=1" in SkyrimPrefs.ini is set to 1? That sometimes causes really bright pictures.


Wow you are fast  Unfortunatly it is set to "1" so the solution isn't that easy


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Easiest way to balance out the visual fidelity/performance tax on your system when doing a UGridsToLoad change is to edit these settings in your Skyrim.ini file (my current settings listed for UGrids 7):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=12.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=5.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=9.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> 
> If you set all of those to 12 (or higher), you're forcing the game to draw the absolute maximum amount of detail (LOD) for each object rendered in that cell. Objects refers to houses, rocks, mountain slabs, buildings, and other landscape details. Items refers to weapons, armor, candles, torches, and any other static movable item. Actors are creatures and people.
> Obviously most people want to get the landscape beauty from higher UGrids settings more than anything. So keep that setting to 12. For Items, well you aren't going to need the game to load the full 512x1024 texture of a sword laying in the grass 50 feet away. You aren't seeing it anyways so let it draw a lower LOD for it, so set that down to 5 (that's been the best setting for me without any noticeable degradation of quality). Actors, why would the game need to draw high LOD for the actors if they are 100 feet away? It's not like you have binoculars or something.
> Turn these settings down and let the mip-map generator work for you and save yourself from RAM/VRAM and GPU/CPU horsepower for the stuff that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with the changes in AI behavior though, I talked with a Beth developer in November about it. The AI scripts go into "auto-mode" whenever you are turned away from an NPC or when they are out of range. Whenever you face them or get closer, you'll notice that performance starts to degrade. That's the AI Scripts and event handlers waiting on an event or trigger by the player.
> Those changes in settings made my config a lot more stable and less demanding. Hopefully it helps you too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> This is a fix that's been circulating on the Nexus forums for a while. I think it's on a Youtube video too. It doesn't fix the z-fighting completely, but it makes it a helluva lot more bearable. Try this and let me know what you think.
> *SkyrimPrefs.ini*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=125000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=80000.00­00
> fBlockLevel1Distance=80000.000­0
> fBlockLevel0Distance=80000.000­0
> fSplitDistanceMult=4.5000
> 
> Edit: And if you don't like removing some clouds from the mountaintops way in the distance, as what the above does, then try this setting out and see if it suits you better.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=300000­.0000


yey.. tyvm

i gotta finish something in deus ex, then ill try


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Wow you are fast  Unfortunatly it is set to "1" so the solution isn't that easy


Looks to me like a specularity issue if they are getting bright under lower light conditions when using ENB. Try messing with these settings. Guide in the spoiler.

Code:



Code:


SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.5
SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=2.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=2.0
SpecularFromLightDay=0.1
SpecularFromLightNight=0.25




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Credit goes to Tapioks and his guide in the new SESFX download.

*SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.5* (decimal value)
This variable determines the strength of specularity during daytime scenes. Specularity is often referred to as
shininess or glossiness, and many textures include a 'specular map' that defines how shiny different parts of the
texture are, i.e. metals have high specularity, cloth has low specularity. At low values, surfaces lose most of their
shininess; at higher values, all surfaces will have higher specularity. When set too high, surfaces that usually are
not shiny will start to take on a glossy or 'plastic' appearance which is not desirable. It is worth noting that many
hair retexture mods have VERY shiny hair. I recommend keeping this near 1.5.

*SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5* (decimal value)
This variable determines the strength of specularity during daytime scenes. See 'SpecularAmountMultiplierDay' for
more details. I recommend keeping this near 1.5.

*SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=2.0* (decimal value)
This variable determines the 'tightness' of the specular highlights during daytime scenes. At lower values, the
specular highlights are broader and less focused; at higher values the specular highlights are tighter and more
focused. I recommend keeping this near 2.0.

*SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=2.0* (decimal value)
This variable determines the 'tightness' of the specular highlights during nighttime scenes. At lower values, the
specular highlights are broader and less focused; at higher values the specular highlights are tighter and more
focused. I recommend keeping this near 2.0.

*SpecularFromLightDay=0.2* (decimal value)
This variable determines how much specularity will be produced by increased by direct light and nearby point
light sources during daytime scenes. I recommend keeping this fairly low to prevent dull surfaces from looking
shiny when exposed to strong light.

*SpecularFromLightNight=0.25* (decimal value)
This variable determines how much specularity will be produced by increased by direct light and nearby point
light sources during nighttime scenes. I recommend keeping this fairly low to prevent dull surfaces from looking
shiny when exposed to strong light.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Easiest way to balance out the visual fidelity/performance tax on your system when doing a UGridsToLoad change is to edit these settings in your Skyrim.ini file (my current settings listed for UGrids 7):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=25.0000 (or 30.000)
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=5.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=7.0000 (or 10.000)
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000


is what I was using. Objects had no ai was my reasoning (but your GPU vram etc will vary). Items, yeah, get rid of them as best you can, the shorter the better. Actors I fluctuated on. Since animals are also considered actors I had to determine the best middle ground to maintain immersion without killing myself with Ai scripts.

CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS 680 so I can come back to you all. On a plus note, getting ALOT of work done and also managed to get my i7 to 5ghz stable.


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Looks to me like a specularity issue if they are getting bright under lower light conditions when using ENB. Try messing with these settings. Guide in the spoiler.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.5
> SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5
> SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=2.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=2.0
> SpecularFromLightDay=0.1
> SpecularFromLightNight=0.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Credit goes to Tapioks and his guide in the new SESFX download.
> *SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.5* (decimal value)
> This variable determines the strength of specularity during daytime scenes. Specularity is often referred to as
> shininess or glossiness, and many textures include a 'specular map' that defines how shiny different parts of the
> texture are, i.e. metals have high specularity, cloth has low specularity. At low values, surfaces lose most of their
> shininess; at higher values, all surfaces will have higher specularity. When set too high, surfaces that usually are
> not shiny will start to take on a glossy or 'plastic' appearance which is not desirable. It is worth noting that many
> hair retexture mods have VERY shiny hair. I recommend keeping this near 1.5.
> *SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5* (decimal value)
> This variable determines the strength of specularity during daytime scenes. See 'SpecularAmountMultiplierDay' for
> more details. I recommend keeping this near 1.5.
> *SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=2.0* (decimal value)
> This variable determines the 'tightness' of the specular highlights during daytime scenes. At lower values, the
> specular highlights are broader and less focused; at higher values the specular highlights are tighter and more
> focused. I recommend keeping this near 2.0.
> *SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=2.0* (decimal value)
> This variable determines the 'tightness' of the specular highlights during nighttime scenes. At lower values, the
> specular highlights are broader and less focused; at higher values the specular highlights are tighter and more
> focused. I recommend keeping this near 2.0.
> *SpecularFromLightDay=0.2* (decimal value)
> This variable determines how much specularity will be produced by increased by direct light and nearby point
> light sources during daytime scenes. I recommend keeping this fairly low to prevent dull surfaces from looking
> shiny when exposed to strong light.
> *SpecularFromLightNight=0.25* (decimal value)
> This variable determines how much specularity will be produced by increased by direct light and nearby point
> light sources during nighttime scenes. I recommend keeping this fairly low to prevent dull surfaces from looking
> shiny when exposed to strong light.


Just changed the settings to the ones you are posting but no visible change so far, will test that further tomorrow.
Thanks for your help

Code:



Code:


Those are the original values:
SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=2.0
SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.0

SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
SpecularFromLightNight=0.0

Just reset the skyrim.ini and the prefs ini back to default to be sure nothing of my past changes caused the problem and nothing changed. That was the last try for today


----------



## smex

all you say is meaning that i got an advantage with my 3gb vram especially for this?


----------



## grishkathefool

You definitely have an advantage regarding rendering complex textures over some one like me that only has 1GB of VRAM. I might have more combined CUDA cores, but I have to watch my limit on textures or I start choking. I run consistently at 1009MB - 99% usage.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> all you say is meaning that i got an advantage with my 3gb vram especially for this?


before I traded in my 580 3gb for this 680 2gb I had 100+ mods, most textures, and ALL were the full resolution, ENB with SSAO at full blast is no problem on top of MSAA and so on and so forth. with 3gb of Vram , a good cpu, and knowledge of what you're doing you can definitely make skyrim your biatch









edit: make no mistake, it will still crash (occasionally) but it won't be because of hardware


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Wait... am I missing something here? Milamber, are you feeling ok? Lol you just asked yourself a question about your own setup


malimception?

Couldn't resist


----------



## MetallicAcid

Malimber's ENB + S.T.E.P For those wondering


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Wait... am I missing something here? Milamber, are you feeling ok? Lol you just asked yourself a question about your own setup












Oops! That was meant to be directed at Toology!!!


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Just changed the settings to the ones you are posting but no visible change so far, will test that further tomorrow.
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Those are the original values:
> SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=2.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.5
> SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.0
> SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
> SpecularFromLightNight=0.0
> 
> Just reset the skyrim.ini and the prefs ini back to default to be sure nothing of my past changes caused the problem and nothing changed. That was the last try for today


So today i disabled all my female texture mods to check if i get rid of the light reflection on the hands on that way but they are still there








Is it possible that something in the shadow settings could cause that because the reflection seem to apear on the edge of light and dark (shadow) areas on the skin?


----------



## smex

what is this watermod?!what is this watermod?!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Looks like bugged W.A.T.E.R, mine kinda looked like that/like glass when I was using the wrong version for 1.4.27 skyrim ;x Probably wrong though









anyway, I'm still playing























loggggsss


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> what is this watermod?!what is this watermod?!


That reflection is so wrong.


----------



## octowilli

I don't have the game installed anymore. This is about as good as I got it to look. Also a short little 30s clip of Mjoll while I was testing visuals. full-screen 1080p yo!


----------



## stevman17

I have experienced a game ruining glitch. Wherever I go the companions follow me with their swords drawn and force me to "talk" to them. I also can't fast travel anywhere as it says that I am being pursued by guards. Anyone know of a fix for this?

Also, how do I check what version of Skyrim I have? I know a knew patch (1.5) just got released, but I haven't got the slightest clue how to download it from Steam. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Damn i am so behind on this thread and i don't even know where to begin if i ever attempt to download ENB series. Ugh.


----------



## tubers

Guys I would love some assistance please.

How can I oversaturate my game in colors?

I can't seem to make these work:

float EColorSaturationV1=8.0;
float EToneMappingCurveV1=10.0;

They were originally 1.6 and 6.0 but it didn't change anything.

(from Superl3 an FX ENB.. it don't oversaturate me colors)


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> I have experienced a game ruining glitch. Wherever I go the companions follow me with their swords drawn and force me to "talk" to them. I also can't fast travel anywhere as it says that I am being pursued by guards. Anyone know of a fix for this?
> Also, how do I check what version of Skyrim I have? I know a knew patch (1.5) just got released, but I haven't got the slightest clue how to download it from Steam. Thanks!


I figured out the glitch. You just have to go to the cities where there is a bounty on your head and pay it off.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> I have experienced a game ruining glitch. Wherever I go the companions follow me with their swords drawn and force me to "talk" to them. I also can't fast travel anywhere as it says that I am being pursued by guards. Anyone know of a fix for this?
> Also, how do I check what version of Skyrim I have? I know a knew patch (1.5) just got released, but I haven't got the slightest clue how to download it from Steam. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out the glitch. You just have to go to the cities where there is a bounty on your head and pay it off.
Click to expand...

To see what version you are running, open the Steam Apps>SteamApps>Common>Skyrim folder and right click TESV.exe then select Properties>Details.

To force download of BETA patches, try STEAM>Settings - Account Tab - Beta Participation.

To force Release Version updates, Go to STEAM > Library - then right click The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim then select the Update Tab.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Damn i am so behind on this thread and i don't even know where to begin if i ever attempt to download ENB series. Ugh.


Welcome back









Milamber has a great ENB available in his sig, alot of love was put into it and this is what I use. Toology is about to release his, and Propa is a due a release I believe. All 3 great ENB's depending on your visual preference.

Alternatively, RCRN is quite popular on Nexus, some videos available on YouTube demonstrating it.

GL!


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octowilli*
> 
> I don't have the game installed anymore. This is about as good as I got it to look. Also a short little 30s clip of Mjoll while I was testing visuals. full-screen 1080p yo!


Awesome! May I know how you got to those colors?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Guys I would love some assistance please.
> How can I oversaturate my game in colors?
> I can't seem to make these work:
> float EColorSaturationV1=8.0;
> float EToneMappingCurveV1=10.0;
> They were originally 1.6 and 6.0 but it didn't change anything.
> (from Superl3 an FX ENB.. it don't oversaturate me colors)


Someone posted this before and it's probably better than me explaining sooo

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=822

There is an ENB guide included with this, download it and read, hope it helps


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Someone posted this before and it's probably better than me explaining sooo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=822
> There is an ENB guide included with this, download it and read, hope it helps


I also found another guide regarding the enbseries.ini, with screensshots and the explanation for most of the value. I have attached both, the one you posted and the one i found.

Thanks for your hint to the guide in the enhanced shaders setting, maybe i get rid of my reflaction and over brighten issue with that one.

Due to the fact that one of the guides is bigger then 5Mb i have uploaded them on Google Docs, so here are the links:

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BwEJpcSx15r7VFZCU0NNYTZTMDZsOUlsbFpIMU9oQQ

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BwEJpcSx15r7Z1plUFlaTGJRaFM3aUo0SFRtWGZQZw


----------



## ET900

hey just wondering if any of you guys know how to limit the fps in this game without using this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34 because that makes the game freeze every 5 seconds or so like oblivion used to when it first came out. that file hasn't been updated for some time so thats why i guess thats why but i haven't been able to find out any other ways. i was hoping a simple ini trick could do it!? cheers!


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> hey just wondering if any of you guys know how to limit the fps in this game without using this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34 because that makes the game freeze every 5 seconds or so like oblivion used to when it first came out. that file hasn't been updated for some time so thats why i guess thats why but i haven't been able to find out any other ways. i was hoping a simple ini trick could do it!? cheers!


This isn't really help but I installed at least 15 mods and none of that.. I remember having in one of the notepads in the game to have limit FPS or FPS limit command.

I reinstalled the game and couldn't find it anymore.

It also works too as I used fraps with it.

I hope you can find it. It exists somewhere.

*EDIT!:*

IT'S *Superl3's ENB MOD 0.63 BETA*!

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11318

Extract or install and go to enbseries:

You'll see these lines:

*[LIMITER]
WaitBusyRenderer=true
EnableFPSLimit=false
FPSLimit=45*

.....

Thanks Luis and GTS but I believe I have already skimmed those and and all those ever emphasized were on desaturation (negative values didn't work for me)

I luckily found it on my own through boredom and comparing the Colorful ENB and the other's.

This is the line the worked for me:

// Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
*float3 dnsatd = float3( 1, 1, 1 );*
//

..

I just had to raise those values to something like *( 1.6, 1.6, 1.6 )* and the game now bled with colors (w/c I really like).

Just made me wonder why people say to tweak:

*float EColorSaturationV2=1.6;*

..that never worked for me.

Any ideas?

Also, can anyone please help me get the browns "emphasized"? I'll be posting a pic later here to show what I am aiming for and post my image for you guys to be able to tell what I need to do to get to that image I want to be at.

Thanks for the thread again!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Also, can anyone please help me get the browns "emphasized"? I'll be posting a pic later here to show what I am aiming for and post my image for you guys to be able to tell what I need to do to get to that image I want to be at.
> Thanks for the thread again!


If you absolutely need browns to be emphasized, why not use a sepia filter like the one included in the FXAA injector? You can have it work alongside ENB and turn off all the other features of FXAA Inj and still get similar performance to what you had before.

Just my


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> This isn't really help but I installed at least 15 mods and none of that.. I remember having in one of the notepads in the game to have limit FPS or FPS limit command.
> I reinstalled the game and couldn't find it anymore.
> It also works too as I used fraps with it.
> I hope you can find it. It exists somewhere.
> *EDIT!:*
> IT'S *Superl3's ENB MOD 0.63 BETA*!
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11318
> Extract or install and go to enbseries:
> You'll see these lines:
> *[LIMITER]
> WaitBusyRenderer=true
> EnableFPSLimit=false
> FPSLimit=45*
> .....
> Thanks Luis and GTS but I believe I have already skimmed those and and all those ever emphasized were on desaturation (negative values didn't work for me)
> I luckily found it on my own through boredom and comparing the Colorful ENB and the other's.
> This is the line the worked for me:
> // Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
> *float3 dnsatd = float3( 1, 1, 1 );*
> //
> ..
> I just had to raise those values to something like *( 1.6, 1.6, 1.6 )* and the game now bled with colors (w/c I really like).
> Just made me wonder why people say to tweak:
> *float EColorSaturationV2=1.6;*
> ..that never worked for me.
> Any ideas?
> Also, can anyone please help me get the browns "emphasized"? I'll be posting a pic later here to show what I am aiming for and post my image for you guys to be able to tell what I need to do to get to that image I want to be at.
> Thanks for the thread again!


thanks







im slightly confused though - do i have to use enb to do that? i cant use enb because it kills my framerate :/ ive been using "Realistic Lighting with customization" off skyrim nexus and i have to say i way prefer this to any fxaa or enb stuff ive seen! whats even better is that my framerate stays nice and high with it to







There is another one called "Ultra Realistic World Lighting" which is really nice also. Little bit to much saturation of colours and to much light in dungeons and at night for me on that one though, but its still very nice


----------



## propa

So what can i say :ugeek:


----------



## propa

So many awesome shots and presets here, nice work mates, Only ENB lightning


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> hey just wondering if any of you guys know how to limit the fps in this game without using this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34 because that makes the game freeze every 5 seconds or so like oblivion used to when it first came out. that file hasn't been updated for some time so thats why i guess thats why but i haven't been able to find out any other ways. i was hoping a simple ini trick could do it!? cheers!


Change the settings in the "RenderAheadLimit=" setting with that file. It shouldn't have any negative effects as the only thing it does is change your max framerate. I've been using it for a few months and have never had any issue with it.

If you're getting pauses, check your shadow update settings. I don't remember the exact line in the ini file (not sure which one either), but there's a line where you can change the amount of time between daylight shadow updates. I tried doing that, and then was getting slight hitches when it would update if it did it too often.

@propa:
What armor are you using?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Change the settings in the "RenderAheadLimit=" setting with that file. It shouldn't have any negative effects as the only thing it does is change your max framerate. I've been using it for a few months and have never had any issue with it.
> If you're getting pauses, check your shadow update settings. I don't remember the exact line in the ini file (not sure which one either), but there's a line where you can change the amount of time between daylight shadow updates. I tried doing that, and then was getting slight hitches when it would update if it did it too often.
> @propa:
> What armor are you using?


yeh i used it to cap the framerate at 50 and turned vsync off with skyrim configurator. i did this with a fresh install of the game and it makes the game jerky every time. its definitely something to do with that file. i have an amd graphics card though and you dont so maybe its that. though it would still be handy to know how to cap the framerate another way its not such an issue now as my framerates are generally pretty damn nice since i dont use any enb or fxaa stuff anymore. im really impressed by the realistic lighting mod







cheers.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> @propa:
> What armor are you using?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=14112


----------



## kzone75

@propa What face/body/hair mods? I am going to start all over now, so I am looking for the best of the best mods.







Will only be using NMM for everything.


----------



## XSCounter

Once again, *propa*, your screens are amazing! I am really looking forward to you revealing you presets for ENB and any other settings and mods you used!


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Once again, *propa*, your screens are amazing! I am really looking forward to you revealing you presets for ENB and any other settings and mods you used!


THX i will go forward









Some lighting TEST at my ENB


----------



## MaDeuce50




----------



## Droogie

Hmm. Not sure if my mods are working right or not. Anyway, took this today. Playing around with some settings.


----------



## MetallicAcid

PROPA!!!! I WANT YOUR ENB!!!!!!

Pretty please??









I am still waiting for you to release your settings, I remember that you told me a few weeks ago that you would be releasing it on that tuesday









Please please please hurry!!


----------



## ET900

@MaDeuce50 - nice pics! that last one is a bit disturbing though lol! i thought it was some people you had decapitated at first until i noticed they were mannequins haha!


----------



## Droogie

How do you install the ENB mod? I tried using NMM, but that turned into a mess. Got it uninstalled now, and downloading Milamber's ENB. Just not sure how to install it without NMM.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> How do you install the ENB mod? I tried using NMM, but that turned into a mess. Got it uninstalled now, and downloading Milamber's ENB. Just not sure how to install it without NMM.


Open up the folder you downloaded and place the contents of the folder (data,d3d9.dll,...etc) all into the main directory of your Skyrim folder. Profit.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Open up the folder you downloaded and place the contents of the folder (data,d3d9.dll,...etc) all into the main directory of your Skyrim folder. Profit.


Yeah, the mod manager put all of those files into the data folder, which caused all kinds of issues.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> @MaDeuce50 - nice pics! that last one is a bit disturbing though lol! i thought it was some people you had decapitated at first until i noticed they were mannequins haha!


Actually, they are not mannequins. Those were kidnapped victims that were waiting to be killed by me. I killed all of them and stripped them naked


----------



## Droogie

Sigh, now the game won't open. Once I hit launch from NMM, it just crashes to desktop after about 2 seconds. Won't even load with no mods installed.

Verifying integrity of game cache didn't help.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Sigh, now the game won't open. Once I hit launch from NMM, it just crashes to desktop after about 2 seconds. Won't even load with no mods installed.
> Verifying integrity of game cache didn't help.


Did you uninstall Milamber's ENB mod to see if that is causing the issue? It sounds like a d3d9 error that's causing it to force close.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Did you uninstall Milamber's ENB mod to see if that is causing the issue? It sounds like a d3d9 error that's causing it to force close.


Wasn't really sure how to uninstall it, and I'm thinking the previous install screwed a lot up. I'm reinstalling Skyrim right now. Gonna start from scratch and install one thing at a time.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Make sure afterburner, precision or anything else like that isn't running if you arn't using the injector version of ENB, that will cause it to crash as you described.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Make sure afterburner, precision or anything else like that isn't running if you arn't using the injector version of ENB, that will cause it to crash as you described.


I have the FXAA injector going as well as milamber's ENB. 4 minutes till download is finished/


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I have the FXAA injector going as well as milamber's ENB. 4 minutes till download is finished/


What GeForceGTS said, you can't have any overlays running on your computer or it won't work. Or you can download the ENB wrapper from v103 and just replace the d3d9 file with the enbseries.dll file and run the ENBInjector.exe on your computer.

And as far as the FXAA injector goes, they use the same file (d3d9.dll), so you overwrote one with the other. Possible conflict there.

In the future, you don't have to download the game every time you want to reinstall it. Make a backup of the game using the Steam Backup/Restore tool and just restore from that. It only backs up the original game files, making it easy to reinstall the game whenever you need to.


----------



## Droogie

The SSAO overlay came up. Afterburner is closed. It loaded the game then crashed to desktop again.

Is my graphics adapter supposed to be set to ENB instead of GTX470?

Do I need to start a new game with this? I'm trying to load an older save.

*edit*

Yeah, had to start a new game. Is there no way to get my old save to work? It just crashes to desktop when I try to load it.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> The SSAO overlay came up. Afterburner is closed. It loaded the game then crashed to desktop again.
> Is my graphics adapter supposed to be set to ENB instead of GTX470?
> Do I need to start a new game with this? I'm trying to load an older save.
> *edit*
> Yeah, had to start a new game. Is there no way to get my old save to work? It just crashes to desktop when I try to load it.


Did your Skyrim.ini or SkyrimPrefs.ini change when you reinstalled? Did you have a UGridsToLoad modification?

Edit: and yes it's supposed to be set to ENB


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Did your Skyrim.ini or SkyrimPrefs.ini change when you reinstalled? Did you have a UGridsToLoad modification?
> Edit: and yes it's supposed to be set to ENB


I don't think so...


----------



## propa

This is a new ENB with only ENB lighting lost my other so i make a new one ...


----------



## Droogie

Got it working. Finally, some real pics.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Got it working. Finally, some real pics.


Looks good! Grats


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you absolutely need browns to be emphasized, why not use a sepia filter like the one included in the FXAA injector? You can have it work alongside ENB and turn off all the other features of FXAA Inj and still get similar performance to what you had before.
> Just my


It doesn't work well when I tried it. It seemed to have replaced Superl3 ENB's d3d9.dll and just made everything so ugly









I tried to overwrite FXAA Inj's d3d9.dll and now the FXAA Inj doesn't work xD









Will post the pic in a a few mins


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> It doesn't work well when I tried it. It seemed to have replaced Superl3 ENB's d3d9.dll and just made everything so ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to overwrite FXAA Inj's d3d9.dll and now the FXAA Inj doesn't work xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post the pic in a a few mins


Go into the Enbseries.ini file and change the following lines to this:

Code:



Code:


[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9fxaa.dll

Then go to FXAA Inj's d3d9.dll and rename it to d3d9fxaa.dll. Place that in your Skyrim folder. Then take the d3d9.dll file from Superl3's download folder and place it in the Skyrim directory and the d3d9fxaa.dll is your FXAA. Let me know if that works









Edit: You have to do this in order to use both mods at the same time. It's basically daisy-chaining the d3d9 files.

And the ugly part is probably where the technicolor and other FXAA settings aren't turned off. If you are using the FXAATool.exe to change your settings, turn off all of the other settings to make sure they aren't changing more colors on top of your ENB changes.


----------



## Droogie

Well, I'm not gonna be sleeping for days now...


----------



## propa

Ok i think i get my Final lighting ENB Settings ?!


----------



## Lifeshield

Post Processor comparison article on Reddit *


https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
*
Features a few ENB configurations, FXAA, Realistic Lighting etc all in comparison galleries.

*Quote:*


> *Post Processors used:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vanilla*
> 
> 
> 
> *Realistic Colors and Real Nights - version 2.1, classic preset, RCRN Classic - Hybrid Shaders.esp used*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinematic Lighting ENB - version 11.4, Normal Nights and Caves*
> 
> 
> 
> *Super ENB-RL - version 0.63 beta, Quality core preset, included Realistic Lighting mod*
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim Enhanced Shaders FX - version FX1.0, Pure ENB, Full SSAO*
> 
> 
> 
> *FXAA Post Process Injector - version 2.1, Preset 3*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jasmin ENB Real - version 4.6, High preset, non-cinema version(no letterbox)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Immersive Enviroment - version 1.4*
> 
> 
> 
> *TV ENB - version 2.0*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stakado Cinematic - version 2.5, Letterbox version*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stakado Realistic - version 2.5, Letterbox version*
> 
> 
> 
> *Unreal Cinema - version 1.2, Depth of Field Variant*
> 
> 
> 
> *A Realistic Hope - version 2.4*
> 
> 
> 
> *Realistic Lighting With Customization - Version 3.4a NMM install*
> 
> *Requested Not a processor, but similar effects; see webpage*
> 
> 
> 
> *Confidence-Man ENB - version 1.6*


Worth a look for anyone who wants to see visual differences without loading up a ton of post processors and screenshotting.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Post Processor comparison article on Reddit *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> *
> Worth a look for anyone who wants to see visual differences without loading up a ton of post processors and screenshotting.


Great post! +1 thanks Lifeshield.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Post Processor comparison article on Reddit *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> *
> Features a few ENB configurations, FXAA, Realistic Lighting etc all in comparison galleries.
> 
> Worth a look for anyone who wants to see visual differences without loading up a ton of post processors and screenshotting.


really nice its ur work ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Post Processor comparison article on Reddit *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> *
> Features a few ENB configurations, FXAA, Realistic Lighting etc all in comparison galleries.
> 
> Worth a look for anyone who wants to see visual differences without loading up a ton of post processors and screenshotting.
> 
> 
> 
> really nice its ur work ?
Click to expand...

Nope. I only found out about it myself when the author informed me my config was on it. Think it's well worth posting though as it takes some work to do a comparison article like that.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Only had a quick look but out of all the configs there, yours seems the most balanced


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Go into the Enbseries.ini file and change the following lines to this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9fxaa.dll
> 
> Then go to FXAA Inj's d3d9.dll and rename it to d3d9fxaa.dll. Place that in your Skyrim folder. Then take the d3d9.dll file from Superl3's download folder and place it in the Skyrim directory and the d3d9fxaa.dll is your FXAA. Let me know if that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You have to do this in order to use both mods at the same time. It's basically daisy-chaining the d3d9 files.
> And the ugly part is probably where the technicolor and other FXAA settings aren't turned off. If you are using the FXAATool.exe to change your settings, turn off all of the other settings to make sure they aren't changing more colors on top of your ENB changes.


Thanks I'll try it in a bit and btw here was what I was aiming for:

RangerCarlos':

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ae/ae37e68c_Screenshot36361.png

Mine:










I know it's far from it but I really just want the colors of the brick/cement/cobble to look like Ranger's. (brownish).

I tried dropping the Green from enbeffect file but it looks too wrong.

I think he managed to turn off color correction (green tint a lot of PC games have). can I do that?

Any more suggestions to meet RangerCarlo's colors?

Thanks in advance

(4tmt I'll try modinn's advise and report in a few).


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> @MaDeuce50 - nice pics! that last one is a bit disturbing though lol! i thought it was some people you had decapitated at first until i noticed they were mannequins haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are not mannequins. Those were kidnapped victims that were waiting to be killed by me. I killed all of them and stripped them naked
Click to expand...

haha!! sickman!! i proper lol'd


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Any more suggestions to meet RangerCarlo's colors?


Try changing enbpallette. Try this, just make sure you backup your original enbpallette first or it will overwrite it.

enbpalette.zip 60k .zip file


I found on my ENB when I used this pallette that it helped to bring out wooden features really well. You can modify it to be a little more brown in Photoshop or Gimp.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, I'm not gonna be sleeping for days now...


man these are awesome. what mods are active?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Your ENB is perfect propa!!!


----------



## tubers

BTW guys is there a way for me to use the *higher quality SSAO*?

It seems that if I use it I see *bodes of water through objects*.

I always have to resort to using the around "medium" quality ones (depending if the ENB mod was from FX or Superl3 or Milambers).


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> BTW guys is there a way for me to use the *higher quality SSAO*?
> It seems that if I use it I see *bodes of water through objects*.
> I always have to resort to using the around "medium" quality ones (depending if the ENB mod was from FX or Superl3 or Milambers).


I get the same thing even faces will appear transparent. I think it's the Indirect lighting option doing something wacky with amd cards.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> man these are awesome. what mods are active?




That, along with Milamber's ENB and FXAA injector.


----------



## Tradio




----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> I know it's far from it but I really just want the colors of the brick/cement/cobble to look like Ranger's. (brownish).
> I tried dropping the Green from enbeffect file but it looks too wrong.
> I think he managed to turn off color correction (green tint a lot of PC games have). can I do that?
> Any more suggestions to meet RangerCarlo's colors?
> Thanks in advance
> (4tmt I'll try modinn's advise and report in a few).


Comparing the two pix, a few ideas...
- you're using a lot more bloom than he is.
- his gradient is much thinner...try lowering your gradient intensity in combination with lowering tonemapping and/or brightness.
- the light blue in your pic is from a high gradient intensity, but if you just lower that light blue will turn into clear, so you need to compensate
- the deep blue away from the sun in his pic comes from high values of gradient curve with a weak total gradient and high brightness (hence the saturated sun crashing thru the gradient).


----------



## ASO7

*More screenshots*
http://www.asot.es/search/label/Fraps

or

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/modules/members/index.php?id=3489139


----------



## dartuil

can i use many mods at the same time with the mod manager?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> can i use many mods at the same time with the mod manager?


If it's just texture mods, you can place as many as your VRAM can hold. If it is mods that places objects in the game or changes some element in the game, then it depends on how well you sort the ESP mods (using BOSS for example) and how many conflicting mods you use. I just finished my mod installation today, working on a ENB+RL+FXAA config right now. It takes a lot of work (trust me) to get >100 mods working. But with a little effort and patience, you'll have a kickass looking game. If you are using more than 50 mods, then have to use NMM. If you use >100, I would recommend learning to use Wrye Bash for the sake of control over your install.

I cannot remember how many times I've been in the situation where one weapon or armor mod completely throws off my config and I have to uninstall it. Most people would just say "reinstall everything" but when you get >100, you don't want to do that anymore. That's where Wrye Bash comes in. I only recommend installing this many mods if you are dedicated and committed enough to treat Skyrim modding as a serious hobby, otherwise just download of your 50 most popular ones and play the game.









Hope this helps.

PS @Lifeshield My new ENB+RL+FXAA config is using a slightly altered version of your config. I have to say your config is by far the most balanced I've seen yet. Outstanding job! I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Empr1ze

10 hours in, only 5% of it completed


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Comparing the two pix, a few ideas...
> - you're using a lot more bloom than he is.
> - his gradient is much thinner...try lowering your gradient intensity in combination with lowering tonemapping and/or brightness.
> - the light blue in your pic is from a high gradient intensity, but if you just lower that light blue will turn into clear, so you need to compensate
> - the deep blue away from the sun in his pic comes from high values of gradient curve with a weak total gradient and high brightness (hence the saturated sun crashing thru the gradient).


repped around to those who helped me









I'll try your suggestion sometime.. Thanks! I got so frustrated a while ago and still couldn't get near it.

I currently like some saturated and bright stuff and had fun with these a few moments ago (with the pallette from LifeShield too) lol:



















Thanks for all the help so far guys.. and the one that told me to turn off indirectlighting (it's so hard to multi quote xD)

Will try more stuff from previous suggestions and would appreciate more assistance later on.

TY.

BTW, I use photobucket and it seems to keep on downsizing my resolutions.. any suggestions?


----------



## modinn

Finished up my Beta config for ENB+RL+FXAA. I've used Lifeshield's superb Unreal Cinema ENB (minus letterbox and film grain) config as a base, with a few modifications to lighting for compatibility with other two. Bokeh DoF settings from Superb ENB-RL v0.64 Beta. Modified RL-Vision Lighting(Brighter Dungeons+Brighter Interiors) config for better lighting. And a custom FXAA PPI config (technicolor, saturation, and FXAA).

Let me know what you all think









Before/After pics. Before is on top, After is on bottom. Only changes between the two are the three mods: Realistic Lighting, FXAA PPI, and ENB. Nothing else has changed.


----------



## Empr1ze

@modinn: Epic pics, man.









Question to all of you, do you guys prefer to play under a sense of realism that the dungeons are much darker to see, such as the transformation of the Bleak Falls Barrow in modinn's last pic comparison, or the vanilla Skyrim where you can see everything without a torch?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> @modinn: Epic pics, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question to all of you, do you guys prefer to play under a sense of realism that the dungeons are much darker to see, such as the transformation of the Bleak Falls Barrow in modinn's last pic comparison, or the vanilla Skyrim where you can see everything without a torch?


My style is get the lighting enough to where I can see where I'm going, but dark enough that I can't detect enemies running at me from out of nowhere. I like to be scared (like a saber tooth running at me in the middle of the night, I've almost hit my screen before), it makes the game that much more fun to me







Some of my pictures come out darker than what it really is in the game, but as far as nighttime goes with my current setup: I can see the ground and everything around me in low-light (enough to see paths and objects), at 10-50 ft. all I see is outlines of objects, and at 50+ft I don't see a thing unless if there is a light source near it. That's the way I've always played Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> My style is get the lighting enough to where I can see where I'm going, but dark enough that I can't detect enemies running at me from out of nowhere. I like to be scared (like a saber tooth running at me in the middle of the night, I've almost hit my screen before), it makes the game that much more fun to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my pictures come out darker than what it really is in the game, but as far as nighttime goes with my current setup: I can see the ground and everything around me in low-light (enough to see paths and objects), at 10-50 ft. all I see is outlines of objects, and at 50+ft I don't see a thing unless if there is a light source near it. That's the way I've always played Elder Scrolls games.


I think I can picture it in my mind. You should definitely post up some pics for us to see


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Finished up my Beta config for ENB+RL+FXAA. I've used Lifeshield's superb Unreal Cinema ENB (minus letterbox and film grain) config as a base, with a few modifications to lighting for compatibility with other two. Bokeh DoF settings from Superb ENB-RL v0.64 Beta. Modified RL-Vision Lighting(Brighter Dungeons+Brighter Interiors) config for better lighting. And a custom FXAA PPI config (technicolor, saturation, and FXAA).
> Let me know what you all think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before/After pics. Before is on top, After is on bottom. Only changes between the two are the three mods: Realistic Lighting, FXAA PPI, and ENB. Nothing else has changed.


Looks good, but the lighting in that windmill pic is pretty washed out. It's a little extreme.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More screenshots*
> http://www.asot.es/search/label/Fraps
> or
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/modules/members/index.php?id=3489139


Woh!!! Seriously the coolest shots of dragons ive seen from this game so far!! Mind if i use them just for desktop backgrounds? Also are you using any mods that affect the look of the dragons?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> BTW, I use photobucket and it seems to keep on downsizing my resolutions.. any suggestions?


Use imgur.com. They don't resize as far as I know.

Or you could just upload the pictures to OCN.


----------



## dartuil

hey men im frustrated








my game dont look like yours what mod do you guys use? im jealous


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Looks good, but the lighting in that windmill pic is pretty washed out. It's a little extreme.


Yeah, that's the Technicolor at work. I agree that it looks a little washed out, but any lower settings with the technicolor and everything else in the game looks too saturated like vanilla Oblivion did. I might tweak it around some today and see what I get.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> @modinn: Epic pics, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question to all of you, do you guys prefer to play under a sense of realism that the dungeons are much darker to see, such as the transformation of the Bleak Falls Barrow in modinn's last pic comparison, or the vanilla Skyrim where you can see everything without a torch?


Oh damn no. I don't.. that's the first thing I try to tweak to my liking from ENB mods I get from people.

I liked the vanilla "lighting" but love the added effect of the ENB files. It's unplayable for me (dark and realistic nights). No enjoyment from my part other than just for screenies.

Thanks Maian.. but how do I upload to OCN?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Oh damn no. I don't.. that's the first thing I try to tweak to my liking from ENB mods I get from people.
> I liked the vanilla "lighting" but love the added effect of the ENB files. It's unplayable for me (dark and realistic nights). No enjoyment from my part other than just for screenies.
> Thanks Maian.. but how do I upload to OCN?


If you are posting pictures to the thread, then you can hit the Image button in the Editor and it will ask you where to upload a file from (Computer or URL) and there is an option to save it in your Album from there. That's what I've always done.


----------



## tubers

My *"default"* (from *Superl3 ENB* 0.53 FINAL):

enbeffect:

// Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
float3 dnsatd = float3( 1.75, 1.67, 1.75 );
//

PP 5 by HD6

float EIntensityContrastV2 = 1.95; // 3.375 // 4.75 // 3.975

float EColorSaturationV2 = 1.85; // 1.65;

enbseries:

[BLOOM]
Quality=0
AmountDay=0.25
AmountNight=0.44
BlueShiftAmountDay=1.0
BlueShiftAmountNight=1.0

[SSAO_SSIL]
AOAmount=1.0
ILAmount=1.0

[ENVIRONMENT]
DirectLightingIntensityDay=2.75
DirectLightingCurveDay=1.0
DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0

SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
SpecularFromLightDay=0.1

AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.75
AmbientLightingCurveDay=1.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.0

[SKY]
CloudsIntensityDay=3.33

GradientIntensity=2.1

Mine:



RangerCarlos':



What settings should I tweak? (Man I suck at this!)

Would love more suggestions. I really love his settings









Notes:
*- his tree barks and land are awesomely brown
- his tree leaves have a different green (I like his way better)
- his sky is lightgreen
- his cement/bricks and rocks are also brownish.
*

*Man! If I could get my tree barks and land as brown as that and my tree leaves as green as his! I would be over modding the colors and start finally trying out the game xD

Any help would be appreciated* xD

@Herbie:

What do you think? I tried lowering ToneMappingCurveV2 but it makes things brighter. EToneMappingOversatirationV2 isn't working even if I change it.


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> [/B]
> @Herbie:
> What do you think? I tried lowering ToneMappingCurveV2 but it makes things brighter. EToneMappingOversatirationV2 isn't working even if I change it.


Your'e using a HD6 version of enbeffect.fx. ToneMappingOversaturation was disabled by HD6 so dont bother with that.

You can darken your image by increasing contrast, increasing saturation, increasing tonemapping. You can lighten your image by increasing brightness (look for a value called HCompensateSat in postprocessing 5 section). HD6 files are confusing at first because you can make channel-specific (red/green/blue) adjustments to brightness and saturation, both day and night. Its a lot easier when you are just starting to tweak stuff to leave the (1,1,1) stuff at (1,1,1) and only change the values in the postprocessing 5 section (contrast, saturation, tonemapping, brightness (aka HCompensateSat).

Try numbers like
brightness 6
saturation 4
contrast 1.5
tonemap 3

Then start adjusting. You might want to order some pizza and tell your friends you'll be busy for 2 weeks. I personally have hit Shift-F12 approximately 942,000 times in the last month.

Good luck.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Your'e using a HD6 version of enbeffect.fx. ToneMappingOversaturation was disabled by HD6 so dont bother with that.
> You can darken your image by increasing contrast, increasing saturation, increasing tonemapping. You can lighten your image by increasing brightness (look for a value called HCompensateSat in postprocessing 5 section). HD6 files are confusing at first because you can make channel-specific (red/green/blue) adjustments to brightness and saturation, both day and night. Its a lot easier when you are just starting to tweak stuff to leave the (1,1,1) stuff at (1,1,1) and only change the values in the postprocessing 5 section (contrast, saturation, tonemapping, brightness (aka HCompensateSat).
> Try numbers like
> brightness 6
> saturation 4
> contrast 1.5
> tonemap 3
> Then start adjusting. You might want to order some pizza and tell your friends you'll be busy for 2 weeks. I personally have hit Shift-F12 approximately 942,000 times in the last month.
> Good luck.


Thanks so much for the continued suggestions dude! I'll try them out soon







Just wanted to post asap cuz i appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Woh!!! Seriously the coolest shots of dragons ive seen from this game so far!! Mind if i use them just for desktop backgrounds? Also are you using any mods that affect the look of the dragons?


I have them @ 1920x1080 if you want...

I dont remember what mods ive use for that screenshots but i changed the dragon textures with _*High Res Dragons*_.


----------



## Droogie

Trolling villagers and showing off the new Daedric armor.


----------



## Brainsick

Jesus christ, give me your settings...


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Someone posted this before and it's probably better than me explaining sooo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=822
> There is an ENB guide included with this, download it and read, hope it helps


Hi guys, so a few days ago I asked how I would start tweaking my skyrim and someone linked me and told me to get S.T.E.P and go from there.

I have compleated step and downloaded ENB from the link that was posted on this post, is this all the ENB content avaliable and am I missing any steps? how did you guyz go about it?


----------



## GeforceGTS

That is just one persons take on ENB, some have DOF and other effects

Lifeshield posted this the other day which may be a useful comparison, I think it's best to find one you like, then tweak to your liking using whatever guides you can find plus a lot of trial and error ;x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Post Processor comparison article on Reddit *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> *
> Features a few ENB configurations, FXAA, Realistic Lighting etc all in comparison galleries.
> 
> *Quote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post Processors used:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vanilla*
> 
> 
> 
> *Realistic Colors and Real Nights - version 2.1, classic preset, RCRN Classic - Hybrid Shaders.esp used*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinematic Lighting ENB - version 11.4, Normal Nights and Caves*
> 
> 
> 
> *Super ENB-RL - version 0.63 beta, Quality core preset, included Realistic Lighting mod*
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim Enhanced Shaders FX - version FX1.0, Pure ENB, Full SSAO*
> 
> 
> 
> *FXAA Post Process Injector - version 2.1, Preset 3*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jasmin ENB Real - version 4.6, High preset, non-cinema version(no letterbox)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Immersive Enviroment - version 1.4*
> 
> 
> 
> *TV ENB - version 2.0*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stakado Cinematic - version 2.5, Letterbox version*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stakado Realistic - version 2.5, Letterbox version*
> 
> 
> 
> *Unreal Cinema - version 1.2, Depth of Field Variant*
> 
> 
> 
> *A Realistic Hope - version 2.4*
> 
> 
> 
> *Realistic Lighting With Customization - Version 3.4a NMM install*
> 
> *Requested Not a processor, but similar effects; see webpage*
> 
> 
> 
> *Confidence-Man ENB - version 1.6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a look for anyone who wants to see visual differences without loading up a ton of post processors and screenshotting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Droogie

What's the most effective way to remove the ENB? I'm not sure which files I'm supposed to get rid of. I like Milamber's, except the night is just way too dark. Turning up my brightness makes my monitor look like I'm viewing it from weird angles, and I still can't see.

Also, does anyone know of any good .ini tweaks to throw in with this stuff?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just open up the original ENB rar you downloaded and whatever files are in there delete from your Skyrim directory.


----------



## Droogie

Thanks. Know of any that still have pretty realistic lighting, but nights are a bit more visible? Actually, nights aren't the problem. Dungeons are impossible to navigate, even with night eye.

I'd actually like to keep this one, since I get decent performance with it, just with some tweaking to make it possible to see somewhat in the dark.


----------



## Kyronn94

There are some epic pictures in this thread guys









The only mods I've got installed are the 2K resolutions pack, and the high quality map mod.

This has probably been asked a thousand times but what do you guys think the best texture/lighting mods are?









Thanks.


----------



## Droogie

I'm also looking for a new character mod. Even with XCE, everyone looks like they're made out of shiny leather.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I have them @ 1920x1080 if you want...
> I dont remember what mods ive use for that screenshots but i changed the dragon textures with _*High Res Dragons*_.


yeh i would love them







i'm gonna look up that mod to. thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> There are some epic pictures in this thread guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only mods I've got installed are the 2K resolutions pack, and the high quality map mod.
> This has probably been asked a thousand times but what do you guys think the best texture/lighting mods are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


i think the hd2k textures are the overall the best ive used. static mesh improvement is great to add on top of that. also vurts flora overhaul and tree's hd on top of that is really nice. you can also use lush trees to thicken the trees so forests actually look a bit dense







W.A.T.E.R is great to. That's mostly landscape stuff. as for armour and clothing, well there's loads to choose from!

Also for lighting im a big fan of realistic lighting with customisation. it doesn't hurt performance much as it apprently uses the ingame engine for all the effects. i actually prefer it to enb and fxaa i think. saying that - there are some amazing pictures in this thread from peoples enb configs. if your rig can run them ok then they are definitely worth trying out! just off the top of my head i would say that lifeshield, propa and milamber have posted some of my favourite pics so maybe ask them for their enb configs? if enb hurts performance to much then go with the realistic lighting mod that you can also combine with fxaa if you like to add a more glowing fantasy feel.

what i normally do is browse mods on the nexus by category and then arrange them in descending order of downloads or endorsments. that'll show you what's popular, but if you're into messing about with mods then it's well worth checking out some of the less popular mods to as there are some hidden gems in there









either way - enjoy


----------



## Farih

Thought i play Skyrim for a second time with a mage now.
Installed all mods i wanted and i runs perfectly, game at all time's at 60 FPS [Vsync]

Then i tryed a premade ENB series FXAA injector.
No matter what version i use i always get really washed out image's, With or Without SSAO.

Going through my files i noticed i havent got a d3d9.dll in my folder.
Is that needed to run ENB properly ?
And if so where and wich one to get ?

This is what ENB is doing now:
[All versions of ENB and/or FXAA injector does]


Wierd huh......


----------



## Droogie




----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thought i play Skyrim for a second time with a mage now.
> Installed all mods i wanted and i runs perfectly, game at all time's at 60 FPS [Vsync]
> 
> Then i tryed a premade ENB series FXAA injector.
> No matter what version i use i always get really washed out image's, With or Without SSAO.
> 
> *Going through my files i noticed i havent got a d3d9.dll in my folder.
> Is that needed to run ENB properly ?
> And if so where and wich one to get ?*
> 
> This is what ENB is doing now:
> [All versions of ENB and/or FXAA injector does]
> 
> 
> Wierd huh......


Yes, I think.

d3d9.zip 198k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm also looking for a new character mod. Even with XCE, everyone looks like they're made out of shiny leather.


Check out mine if you'd like.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yes, I think.
> 
> d3d9.zip 198k .zip file
> 
> Check out mine if you'd like.


Thx for file, ill give it a go now


----------



## gab195

Probably a noob question but how do you remove the compass at the top to take pictures? And how do you put the camera at different angles? Also any visual mods you could suggest for a 570?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Probably a noob question but how do you remove the compass at the top to take pictures? And how do you put the camera at different angles? Also any visual mods you could suggest for a 570?


Go to display or gameplay options in game and turn opacity hud all the way down.

as for camera, press the console (`) and type in tfc.. type in tfc again to turn it off.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Probably a noob question but how do you remove the compass at the top to take pictures? And how do you put the camera at different angles? Also any visual mods you could suggest for a 570?


Press ~ which will bring the console up. Then type TM and hit enter. That will remove the entire HUD: compass, health, stamina and magicka bars. Just type it in the console again to bring it back.

The command for the free cam is: tfc 1

Just type it in the console again to revert to normal. If you want your character in the shot, make sure you are not in first person mode when you use "tfc 1".


----------



## Farih

Hmmm the D3D9 file only made it so that i can enable/disable ENB in the game with F12.
Still everything is very washed out when i use a premade FXAA Injector.

This is without any FXAA Injector


This is with ENB Series FXAA Injector [Skyrim Enhanced Shaders - Pure ENB]
[The washed out picture before was another FXAA Injector]


----------



## grishkathefool

Maybe you need to Uninstall FXAA and do a clean install on it alone?

PostProcessInjector_v2.0.zip 271k .zip file


Here is a copy of Milamber's InjFX_Shaders too: (I don't think he'd mind?)

injFX_Shaders.zip 58k .zip file


Also, here are a couple other files you might need?

stuff.zip 266k .zip file


Further, have you tried using the Injector first?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Your'e using a HD6 version of enbeffect.fx. ToneMappingOversaturation was disabled by HD6 so dont bother with that.
> You can darken your image by increasing contrast, increasing saturation, increasing tonemapping. You can lighten your image by increasing brightness (look for a value called HCompensateSat in postprocessing 5 section). HD6 files are confusing at first because you can make channel-specific (red/green/blue) adjustments to brightness and saturation, both day and night. Its a lot easier when you are just starting to tweak stuff to leave the (1,1,1) stuff at (1,1,1) and only change the values in the postprocessing 5 section (contrast, saturation, tonemapping, brightness (aka HCompensateSat).
> Try numbers like
> brightness 6
> saturation 4
> contrast 1.5
> tonemap 3
> Then start adjusting. You might want to order some pizza and tell your friends you'll be busy for 2 weeks. I personally have hit Shift-F12 approximately 942,000 times in the last month.
> Good luck.


So I tried last night.

I wasn't sure what you meant by not bothering with HD6 but the only Postprocess # that have all the settings for

*brightness* (set to) *6* (if you mean by HCompensateSat)
*saturaton 4* (if you mean by EColorSaturationV2)
*contrast 1.5* (if you mean by EIntensityContrastV2)
*and tonemap 3* (if you mean by EToneMappingCurveV2)

are *only located in Postprocess 5 by HD6*. I tried putting the brightness in Postprocess 2 but the extra command didn't do anything xD

You also mentioned setting stuff to (1,1,1). Did you mean by this or another?:

// Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
float3 dnsatd = float3( *1, 1, 1* );
//

(and so i've set it to that in following screenshot):



from this:



Ohh the sky's changin! xD


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> So I tried last night.
> I wasn't sure what you meant by not bothering with HD6 but the only Postprocess # that have all the settings for
> *brightness* (set to) *6* (if you mean by HCompensateSat)
> *saturaton 4* (if you mean by EColorSaturationV2)
> *contrast 1.5* (if you mean by EIntensityContrastV2)
> *and tonemap 3* (if you mean by EToneMappingCurveV2)
> are *only located in Postprocess 5 by HD6*. I tried putting the brightness in Postprocess 2 but the extra command didn't do anything xD
> You also mentioned setting stuff to (1,1,1). Did you mean by this or another?:
> // Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
> float3 dnsatd = float3( *1, 1, 1* );


Oh tubers.
















I meant dont bother with changing values of the parameter ToneMappingOversaturation because the guy named HD6 who modified the file changed some formulas to stop using the parameter ToneMappingSaturation. So you can change it all you want, it just wont do anything, lol.

Yes, make the changes in the postprocess 5 section.

Yes, put (1,1,1) in as values for dnsatd, dnsatn, rgbd, rgbn. Those names mean day saturation, night saturation, day brightness, night brightness. They are for fine-tuning after you get the approximate right mix of values in the postprocess 5 section. Dont worry about that now.

I saw your screenshot. Now try B=1, S=2.5, C=1.33, TM=0.5. Compare that picture with the screenshot you already have. Then try changing the values over and over again until you find a combination that you like.

Then you have to do some reading to figure out what things like bloom, ambient occlusion, indirect lighting, realistic lighting, and shaders do. I'm not gonna try to explain that all to you. But those are the basics on brightness, saturation, contrast, tonemapping. Have fun.


----------



## Droogie

I'm getting really weird performance drops randomly. It'll be running beautiful, then suddenly drop to a slideshow. I checked task manager, and all 4 cores are being used for some reason (HT is turned off). Alt+tab'ing out and going back to it clears it up until it randomly happens again.

Are there any tweaks out there for better cpu optimization? I know that is still an issue with this game, and a 930 @4.0 should not bottleneck it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Maybe you need to Uninstall FXAA and do a clean install on it alone?
> 
> PostProcessInjector_v2.0.zip 271k .zip file
> 
> Here is a copy of Milamber's InjFX_Shaders too: (I don't think he'd mind?)
> 
> injFX_Shaders.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> Also, here are a couple other files you might need?
> 
> stuff.zip 266k .zip file
> 
> Further, have you tried using the Injector first?


I tryed Injector alone now and that works, quess i just have to find my own settings...
Wanted to use a preset and just game instead of spending time tweaking again.


----------



## ASO7

moar















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> yeh i would love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm gonna look up that mod to. thanks


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Maybe you need to Uninstall FXAA and do a clean install on it alone?
> 
> PostProcessInjector_v2.0.zip 271k .zip file
> 
> Here is a copy of Milamber's InjFX_Shaders too: (I don't think he'd mind?)
> 
> injFX_Shaders.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> Also, here are a couple other files you might need?
> 
> stuff.zip 266k .zip file
> 
> Further, have you tried using the Injector first?
> 
> 
> 
> I tryed Injector alone now and that works, quess i just have to find my own settings...
> Wanted to use a preset and just game instead of spending time tweaking again.
Click to expand...

Oh, I am sorry, I realize that my last statement wasn't clear. When I said,
Quote:


> Further, have you tried using the Injector first?


I was referring to the ENBInjector, not the FXAA injector.

There is an ENBinjector that is included in some ENB builds that you launch before you start the game.
This is IN ADDITION to the FXAA Injector.
I didn't know if you had tried using that first or not.


----------



## Lifeshield

Got my mods, got my *ENB*, so now time for a pure playthrough. No console hacks for weapons and armour, etc (other than making sure any future mods load up when added, the save will then be reloaded).

Aria just bugged me for some reason so I decided to reroll.

*Skarj Skullsplitter*

**

**

**


----------



## grishkathefool

Yay, Life!

I am having a blast with my Orc. Just finished helping the Empire quest line. I cheat with him a little. Only with player.setav carryweight, though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yay, Life!
> 
> I am having a blast with my Orc. Just finished helping the Empire quest line. I cheat with him a little. Only with player.setav carryweight, though.


Yeah I went for a half breed Orsimer. Not sure what the other half is though.


----------



## Maian

New characters! All images are 1680x1050.

- HELENA; Female Breton, Stormcloak -







- LOCIEN; Male High Elf, Imperial -



- NPC Shots -


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm getting really weird performance drops randomly. It'll be running beautiful, then suddenly drop to a slideshow. I checked task manager, and all 4 cores are being used for some reason (HT is turned off). Alt+tab'ing out and going back to it clears it up until it randomly happens again.
> Are there any tweaks out there for better cpu optimization? I know that is still an issue with this game, and a 930 @4.0 should not bottleneck it.


Anyone?


----------



## tubers

@Herbie

Awesome thanks.. will try some other time and then post again







+rep +rep +rep! xD

I can't wait to get my browns and greens like his.. makes me think that he's using some other mod not just vanilla "colors" xD (Ultra Realistic World Lighting?)

@ASO

Those dragons are so ***udging awesome!

Earlier, one of your Skyrim girls look like the girl from your avatar pic


----------



## Droogie

Not exactly an "awesome" picture, but this is what it takes to get the awesome pictures.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Not exactly an "awesome" picture, but this is what it takes to get the awesome pictures.


Hah, I know there are a few guys on here that have topped 2.2+ Gigs of VRAM with the Skyrim configs. I'm in total agreement with you, if you want Skyrim to look good you *need* the VRAM for the textures and shadow goodies







Skyrim modding is the only thing that had me reconsidering on waiting for the 4GB version of the 680.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Hah, I know there are a few guys on here that have topped 2.2+ Gigs of VRAM with the Skyrim configs. I'm in total agreement with you, if you want Skyrim to look good you *need* the VRAM for the textures and shadow goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim modding is the only thing that had me reconsidering on waiting for the 4GB version of the 680.


Same. I'm thinking about just grabbing a 580 Lightning XE if I see one cheap enough. Don't know if I can justify $600 for a graphics card (4gb 680).

I think my pictures look pretty good for what I'm running, but I want those 4096 textures.









The game just occasionally becomes unplayable, and I have to do a ghetto reboot (log out and log back in) just to clear the memory and make it playable again. It's amazing what I'll tolerate to get pictures, though.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm getting really weird performance drops randomly. It'll be running beautiful, then suddenly drop to a slideshow. I checked task manager, and all 4 cores are being used for some reason (HT is turned off). Alt+tab'ing out and going back to it clears it up until it randomly happens again.
> Are there any tweaks out there for better cpu optimization? I know that is still an issue with this game, and a 930 @4.0 should not bottleneck it.


Your performance drops are just you maxing out your VRAM. Like you said, alt+tabbing out clears up some VRAM so when you go back in, it's not maxed at that moment anymore.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Your performance drops are just you maxing out your VRAM. Like you said, alt+tabbing out clears up some VRAM so when you go back in, it's not maxed at that moment anymore.


Yeah, kinda figuring that. Sucks. I'm almost ready to dump $600 into a 4gb 680 just for Skyrim, lol. I'm in love with the 2048 textures. I NEED 4096







It isn't eye candy, it's eye crack. I don't even play the stupid thing anymore. I run around hitting f12 to take pictures on a hair trigger.

One odd thing I noticed. When the framerate drops happen, it's almost always when I'm facing north.


----------



## propa




----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Yeah, kinda figuring that. Sucks. I'm almost ready to dump $600 into a 4gb 680 just for Skyrim, lol. I'm in love with the 2048 textures. I NEED 4096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't eye candy, it's eye crack. I don't even play the stupid thing anymore. I run around hitting f12 to take pictures on a hair trigger.
> One odd thing I noticed. When the framerate drops happen, it's almost always when I'm facing north.


Lol, i get the same thing at times.
Must be Vram though, if i look at GPU-Z it says it maxes out to 3984MB.
Wierd though since my cards have only 2GB per card.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


Great shots again mate, would you be able to post the link for that armor? Looking increasingly good each time...

Thanks Propa


----------



## Lifeshield

One of the Assassins in the Black Tower.

A good mod, well worth picking up.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Lol, i get the same thing at times.
> Must be Vram though, if i look at GPU-Z it says it maxes out to 3984MB.
> Wierd though since my cards have only 2GB per card.


I seem to recall Windows Vista/7 Will assign some of your System memory for Offloading to..

Not 100% positive though.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asot.es/search/label/Fraps
> or
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/modules/members/index.php?id=3489139


Hey i was wondering if you could help me get this mod working

Cinematic Lighting ENB - version 11.4, Normal Nights and Caves

I followed the install info from the mod description "Copy Contents into your Skyrim folder, not your Data folder
Start the game with launcher on first run, because video options must be reconfigured."

and when my launcher did the video options reconfig part it crashed my launcher.

plz help.

anyone who has go this mod working too plz help.

Edit: I quoted you As07 because you have those dragon pics uploaded on this mod so I figured you were using it and got it working ect. thanks in advance if you do end up helping me.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Hey i was wondering if you could help me get this mod working
> Cinematic Lighting ENB - version 11.4, Normal Nights and Caves
> I followed the install info from the mod description "Copy Contents into your Skyrim folder, not your Data folder
> Start the game with launcher on first run, because video options must be reconfigured."
> and when my launcher did the video options reconfig part it crashed my launcher.
> plz help.
> anyone who has go this mod working too plz help.
> Edit: I quoted you As07 because you have those dragon pics uploaded on this mod so I figured you were using it and got it working ect. thanks in advance if you do end up helping me.


Do you have Afterburner running?


----------



## zoodecks

Edit deleated

No i didnt have afterburner running.


----------



## zoodecks

Ok I'm eager to get this working.

Would the .ini need to be changed via this procedure below

You need to set some skyrimprefs.ini :
Note for Ambient Occlusion and perhaps other things to look right you need to set
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
iMultiSample=1 (MSAA may duff up SSAO)
bFXAAEnabled=1 (If you want to get rid of jaggies)
sD3DDevice="ENB" (which should exist and already be set after using the Skyrim launcher once)
And while you are at it these are worth adding:
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1

Before I use the Launcher?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Great shots again mate, would you be able to post the link for that armor? Looking increasingly good each time...
> Thanks Propa


Thx and here u are Dude
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5495


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> I seem to recall Windows Vista/7 Will assign some of your System memory for Offloading to..
> Not 100% positive though.


Is there a workaround for it ? Or a link with more info ?
I can imagine using system memory isnt a good thing.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> *Is there a workaround for it* ? Or a link with more info ?
> I can imagine using system memory isnt a good thing.


I am not aware of one. Though i can't say there is none. Sorry.

I have heard it mentioned several times around ocn so i dont have a link.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Same thing often happens to me and my measly 1gb of vram, I usualy just lower some settings but I got tired of blotchy distant trees recently so I upped that and it's back, gonna have to compromise somewhere.. or get a new GPU


----------



## Droogie

The game keeps crashing to desktop at the same spot every time. The second I enter kynesgrove to kill the dragon, it crashes to desktop.


----------



## Droogie

I just disabled all my mods and did the quest. Can't believe people actually play like this.. no mods.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I also have a problem where my Skyrim is CTD quite often. Could this be a result of lack of VRAM on the GPU?

I have a Matrix GTX580 1.5gb vram


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I also have a problem where my Skyrim is CTD quite often. Could this be a result of lack of VRAM on the GPU?
> I have a Matrix GTX580 1.5gb vram


If you think it is hardware and you have a secondary monitor, open up GPU-Z and Task Manager while you are playing and monitor your VRAM usage and DRAM usage. If you are getting close to 90-95% usage of your VRAM, then your GPU could be causing the CTD's. You'll need to shrink textures, lower UGrids, lessen the amount of MSAA, or decrease the shadow map resolutions. Or buy a 4GB 680 when it releases if you wanna eliminate the problem all together









Else, watch your DRAM usage in Task Manager under the Processes tab (click Memory column to have Skyrim stay at the top while gaming). If you notice it crashes once you get to a certain amount of DRAM, then your problem is in configs, UGrids, memory stick, or some memory allocation error. I've lately been trying to debug why my game crashes once I hit 1.8GB. It happens all the time now and I'm in the process or identifying the problem with the help of some people over at the Bethsoft forums. If I find a fix and your problem is DRAM, let me know and I'll help you.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you think it is hardware and you have a secondary monitor, open up GPU-Z and Task Manager while you are playing and monitor your VRAM usage and DRAM usage. If you are getting close to 90-95% usage of your VRAM, then your GPU could be causing the CTD's. You'll need to shrink textures, lower UGrids, lessen the amount of MSAA, or decrease the shadow map resolutions. Or buy a 4GB 680 when it releases if you wanna eliminate the problem all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Else, watch your DRAM usage in Task Manager under the Processes tab (click Memory column to have Skyrim stay at the top while gaming). If you notice it crashes once you get to a certain amount of DRAM, then your problem is in configs, UGrids, memory stick, or some memory allocation error. I've lately been trying to debug why my game crashes once I hit 1.8GB. It happens all the time now and I'm in the process or identifying the problem with the help of some people over at the Bethsoft forums. If I find a fix and your problem is DRAM, let me know and I'll help you.


Do you think a 3gb 580 would be suitable? I don't think I'm gonna be able to spend $600 on a gpu.


----------



## Droogie

Also, I'm looking for a good animal mod. Even with bellyaches mod, the animal fur looks like it is made out of plastic. Really shiny


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Do you think a 3gb 580 would be suitable? I don't think I'm gonna be able to spend $600 on a gpu.


3GB 580 will work just as well too, ask Milamber as he has two in SLI. In fact, with the newest Beta driver release a couple hours ago, it seems that the 580 will have almost equivalent performance to the 680 for the time being (not much is known yet as people with 5xx series are testing the drivers out, and they are buggy too).



*680 Comparison with Pre-Beta drivers (take the 8xMSAA vs 4xMSAA into disparity between graphs and normalise)*


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a good animal mod. Even with bellyaches mod, the animal fur looks like it is made out of plastic. Really shiny


Give this mod a try. I've been using it for a while. Just make sure you install it after Bellyaches(it is compatible), as it replaces the normal maps from his mod.

Fhaarkas Softer Animal Fur
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Lol, i get the same thing at times.
> Must be Vram though, if i look at GPU-Z it says it maxes out to 3984MB.
> Wierd though since my cards have only 2GB per card.


You're running Crossfire 7850's right? I'm pretty sure it's a bug in GPU-Z to report that much because it sees both 2GB+2GB from both cards and just adds them together, VRAM is not additive just duplicative. If the game needs to load a 16MB texture onto your VRAM, it'll end up loading 32MB because it gives both of your cards 16MB for it to draw. So just divide by 2 and you'll get your actual VRAM usage. Which if what you're saying is true, you're capping out. Might be time to turn down 8xMSAA (not needed at 1080p, 4x gives almost same IQ) or decrease shadow maps to (1024x2048). That'd be my recommendation.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> The game keeps crashing to desktop at the same spot every time. The second I enter kynesgrove to kill the dragon, it crashes to desktop.


Do you have either Wars in Skyrim IV or WARZONES: Civil Unrest installed? I know on my computer with WARZONES installed I can't take the path that goes up to the gates at Whiterun because of the battle that happens just north of the town crashes my game.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Do you have either Wars in Skyrim IV or WARZONES: Civil Unrest installed? I know on my computer with WARZONES installed I can't take the path that goes up to the gates at Whiterun because of the battle that happens just north of the town crashes my game.


Nope. I got through it. Just disabled all mods and did the quest. I decided to start over again so I could play through the whole thing with ENB


----------



## ET900

@ASO7 - thanks for the pics. love them


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Not as epic as some of your pics guys but just started playing with Life's new ENB settings and that the result for the interior:










Not realy happy with my chars face but that is the task for the next days. Damn when will i start playing?


----------



## Droogie




----------



## auroraborealis

What is this ENB everyone keeps referring to? I use a lot of mods through NMM, but I've never heard of ENB...


----------



## grishkathefool

ENBseries mod is a way to modify the graphics of the game.

There are lots of them to choose from that have been done by other users at Nexus. You DON"T install them with the Manager, though.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroraborealis*
> 
> What is this ENB everyone keeps referring to? I use a lot of mods through NMM, but I've never heard of ENB...


It makes the lighting more realistic and saturates some of the colors depending on which ones you use.
I recently found a lighting mod that doesn't use ENB and makes it so you can actually _see_ inside buildings and houses but still is dark outside at night. The mod is ULTRA REALISTIC WORLD LIGHTING for Skryim.

Aside from that, here are some contributions:


----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*


I wonder if a mod could be created with blood based on particles rather than decals. This screen reminded me how basically awful blood is in skyrim.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> It makes the lighting more realistic and saturates some of the colors depending on which ones you use.
> I recently found a lighting mod that doesn't use ENB and makes it so you can actually _see_ inside buildings and houses but still is dark outside at night. The mod is ULTRA REALISTIC WORLD LIGHTING for Skryim


Yea, my pictures in THIS POST were done using Ultra Realistic World Lighting as the only lighting modifier. I like the saturation, and it really makes sunsets look pretty awesome. I use AOF's Fantasy Lotus Sunglare with the URWL and it looks pretty cool. Keep in mind, URWL isn't really lore friendly, as Skyrim is supposed to have the wintery atmosphere and as such, isn't supposed to be really vibrant. But the colors, for the most part, do reflect actual real-world 'saturation' on sunny days.


----------



## zoodecks

is there anyone here who could help me tonight to troubleshoot my ENB tools? I'm still having trouble.

I can bring up a livestream on my own3d channel if you want to see my progress thus far, if that helps.


----------



## zoodecks

I'm having an issue. Upon installing this in the Skyrim game folder (not the Data folder) the game crashes upon starting. Has something to do with my d3d9.dll Any possible solution to this problem?

Cinematic Lighting ENB - CLENB - by HD6 by HeliosDoubleSix


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I'm having an issue. Upon installing this in the Skyrim game folder (not the Data folder) the game crashes upon starting. Has something to do with my d3d9.dll Any possible solution to this problem?
> Cinematic Lighting ENB - CLENB - by HD6 by HeliosDoubleSix


Are you running Fraps, MSI Afterburner, or any other Overlays? It conflicts with the d3d9.dll hook, so you'll have to either turn it off or use the ENBInjector included in the ENB v103+ releases.


----------



## propa

Try an other ENB Preset or DL a new D3D9.DLL from enbdev.com


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> is there anyone here who could help me tonight to troubleshoot my ENB tools? I'm still having trouble.
> 
> I can bring up a livestream on my own3d channel if you want to see my progress thus far, if that helps.


Hey mate,

Whats the problem?

More pics to illustrate lighting from my old ENB that i decided to resurrect! New lighting and FXAA config


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Great colours, sweet lighting and have i mentioned the great colours. Nothing more to say


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate,
> Whats the problem?


I am having trouble getting ENB to work, I'm a 1st timer with this tool, I was editing the skyrimpref.ini a little bit but could not get the tool to function with my launcher, it would just crash instantly with out any warning and the error message was not helpful. any solutions would be most appreciated and if it works definitely + rep for everyone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Are you running Fraps, MSI Afterburner, or any other Overlays? It conflicts with the d3d9.dll hook, so you'll have to either turn it off or use the ENBInjector included in the ENB v103+ releases.


I am not running fraps, msi, none of the ones you mentioned, neither any that were mentioned on the ENB link in the description.
aha I think that may be where I'm lacking, I dont have ENBInjector, it did not come default with the ENB I downloaded SO...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Try an other ENB Preset or DL a new D3D9.DLL from enbdev.com


Ill go with this advice, look for either another ENB or download the latest one and also have a look for an ENBInjector

Is there any mods that would conflict with the ENB tool set at all?


----------



## zoodecks

Ok I've figured some things out I'll cut to the point, no need for assistance for now, I should be able to get this working now.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*


Wow, that looks great! It's hard to appreciate some of these mods other than for their cinematic value until you actually see the HUD and gameplay in action. Once I finish my completely unmodded playthrough (sacrilege, right?), I'd like to get my game looking similar to your screenies. Beautiful, but not over-done.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Ok I've figured some things out I'll cut to the point, no need for assistance for now, I should be able to get this working now.


I had this with the lighting mod from PLUTO, have forgot the ini file.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey mate,
> Whats the problem?
> More pics to illustrate lighting from my old ENB that i decided to resurrect! New lighting and FXAA config


Thats an awesome config!

I am currently running your old ENB in your sig, but I would love to try out your latest config


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Lifeshield I just saw that you got nearly the same reflection on your chars skin as i saw on mine. I tried to get rid of it but only if i use the realistic lighting .esp they disappear. Did you always get those reflections or have you found another way to avoid them?

The esp I have mentoned is attached.

Data.zip 1286k .zip file


----------



## Lifeshield

I've always had them for as long as I can remember. Only ever see it when using spells or fire (torches, dragon fire, etc) though.

Realistic Lighting doesn't make any difference for me, it's still noticeable.


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've always had them for as long as I can remember. Only ever see it when using spells though.


So then try the esp, maybe it works for you too. It will change your settings a little bit, or better said it influences or interacts with your enb, but i am sure you are patient enough to fix that in your enb. I am sure you hate those reflections as much as i do









Update: you are damn fast







thats a little bit strange, i use you enb and without esp i have those ugly refl. and with the esp they are gone


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> So then try the esp, maybe it works for you too. It will change your settings a little bit, or better said it influences or interacts with your enb, but i am sure you are patient enough to fix that in your enb. I am sure you hate those reflections as much as i do


I already tried it. It doesn't make a difference for me. I'll have a play around later when I get back from Thai Boxing.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks great! It's hard to appreciate some of these mods other than for their cinematic value until you actually see the HUD and gameplay in action. Once I finish my completely unmodded playthrough (sacrilege, right?), I'd like to get my game looking similar to your screenies. Beautiful, but not over-done.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have to say, though, vram has become the devil for me. It isn't exactly stable with all this. It likes to crash to desktop, freeze, or drop to like 5fps when it hits the vram wall.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I already tried it. It doesn't make a difference for me. I'll have a play around later when I get back from Thai Boxing.


I have just seen that the included ini file has another date in my skyrim/data folder. So here are all files directly from my data folder, maybe those work for you.

realistic lighting.zip 1286k .zip file


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Thanks. I have to say, though, vram has become the devil for me. It isn't exactly stable with all this. It likes to crash to desktop, freeze, or drop to like 5fps when it hits the vram wall.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hmm, I'm a bit worried about that, too. Even unmodded I hit 1.5GB (my VRAM cap) in some places.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I already tried it. It doesn't make a difference for me. I'll have a play around later when I get back from Thai Boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just seen that the included ini file has another date in my skyrim/data folder. So here are all files directly from my data folder, maybe those work for you.
> 
> realistic lighting.zip 1286k .zip file
Click to expand...

Sorry bud but that still doesn't fix it.



I have been informed that the problem is to do with subsurfacescattering so I am going to see if that makes a difference or not.

Edit: It is indeed subsurfacescattering.

SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0

Fixed the problem. So basically the lower those values the better.


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Sorry bud but that still doesn't fix it.
> 
> I have been informed that the problem is to do with subsurfacescattering so I am going to see if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> Edit: It is indeed subsurfacescattering.
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0
> 
> Fixed the problem. So basically the lower those values the better.


Thanks for clarifying but there has to be something which also avoid those reflections because I use your ENB settings with:

SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.4
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.5

And i definitly haven't that effect, but now I know where I can influence the behaviour.

Damn I lost my Oorientation in all the ENB on my computer, actualy i do not use your Ini. Trying to get an overview now and check that again


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Sorry bud but that still doesn't fix it.
> 
> I have been informed that the problem is to do with subsurfacescattering so I am going to see if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> Edit: It is indeed subsurfacescattering.
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0
> 
> Fixed the problem. So basically the lower those values the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying but there has to be something which also avoid those reflections because I use your ENB settings with:
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.5
> 
> And i definitly haven't that effect, but now I know where I can influence the behaviour.
> 
> Damn I lost my Oorientation in all the ENB on my computer, actualy i do not use your Ini. Trying to get an overview now and check that again
Click to expand...

My SSSM settings were set at 1.0 each respectively before I dropped them down to 0. 

Going to mess about with it some more later see what works good and what doesn't.

*Edit:*

I set it to this and it seems to work best for me currently (without using Realistic Lighting):

[OBJECT]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.5
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.5
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.5
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.5

Setting SSSP too high caused trees to go really dark, so I left it at 0.5. Didn't bother trying to bump up SSSM anymore. Seems fine as is for now.


----------



## dartuil

how can you guys have so beautiful games mine dont look like that








how you do this?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> how can you guys have so beautiful games mine dont look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how you do this?


Most of us are using some form of file set to modify the in game graphics, be it ENB, FXAA, Realistic Lighting, etc.

You can find comparisons of 15 of them *


https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
*, aswell as vanilla, along with links to all of them.

Most of us are also using texture mods aswell.


----------



## zoodecks

good news I was able to get my ENB to work and i'm happy with it now, so now the tweaking begins









but one last thing tough, who know what !!! ---> the best <--- !!! dynamic depth of field mod to get?

the one I got is just the default one from ENB site.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> good news I was able to get my ENB to work and i'm happy with it now, so now the tweaking begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but one last thing tough, who know what !!! ---> the best <--- !!! dynamic depth of field mod to get?
> 
> the one I got is just the default one from ENB site.


The ENB one is the best I think, just depends on how the author set it up, so look at a few profiles and try the Depth of Field from all of them. If you need performance then use Dynavision instead.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My SSSM settings were set at 1.0 each respectively before I dropped them down to 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to mess about with it some more later see what works good and what doesn't.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> I set it to this and it seems to work best for me currently (without using Realistic Lighting):
> 
> [OBJECT]
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.5
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.5
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.5
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.5
> 
> Setting SSSP too high caused trees to go really dark, so I left it at 0.5. Didn't bother trying to bump up SSSM anymore. Seems fine as is for now.


I see you're running a 6870, so you're probably running into the vram wall as I am. How does this ENB perform on your system? Also, what mods are you using?

The game is getting almost unplayable at some times.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I see you're running a 6870, so you're probably running into the vram wall as I am. How does this ENB perform on your system? Also, what mods are you using?
> 
> The game is getting almost unplayable at some times.


Unless I run the Extreme preset I find the game runs fine. Once I turn that SSAO on it murders my system.

I'm running the following mods:



I get the odd jitter out in the plains, especially when in a Warzone, but nothing that makes the game unplayable.

Edit: Looks like the image didn't resize very well. Basically the entire current S.T.E.P, and then some. I also use a *Texture Optimizer* (I'm actually credited on that mod, for the comparison screenshot. Go me!).

Also don't bother with Shadows on Ultra. That's a pretty large hit for minimal difference, I would imagine especially with the newly implemented grass shadows..


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea, my pictures in THIS POST were done using Ultra Realistic World Lighting as the only lighting modifier. I like the saturation, and it really makes sunsets look pretty awesome. I use AOF's Fantasy Lotus Sunglare with the URWL and it looks pretty cool. Keep in mind, URWL isn't really lore friendly, as Skyrim is supposed to have the wintery atmosphere and as such, isn't supposed to be really vibrant. But the colors, for the most part, do reflect actual real-world 'saturation' on sunny days.


There's also a mod called IMAGINATOR - Visual Control Device for Skyrim that I use to turn down the saturation of the colors.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> how can you guys have so beautiful games mine dont look like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us are using some form of file set to modify the in game graphics, be it ENB, FXAA, Realistic Lighting, etc.
> 
> You can find comparisons of 15 of them *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> *, aswell as vanilla, along with links to all of them.
> 
> Most of us are also using texture mods aswell.
Click to expand...

Hey Life, that is a great link you gave, thanks.

I think I am going to try out the ENBPM-Atmoshperic, although I admit I am intrigued by the TV-ENB.

Edit: I tried out that Imaginator. I found that it only added to the amount of time I spent tweaking the game instead of playing it.


----------



## Farih

Tryed some tweaking.
Sadly cant get it like some of you guys


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hey Life, that is a great link you gave, thanks.


You're welcome!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Tryed some tweaking.
> Sadly cant get it like some of you guys


Keep working at it, you'll get there







We're here to help if you need advice.

Edit: I like Imaginator but its biggest flaw is the inability to save a config for it outside of your save game. I mean, I would like to be able to backup my settings in-case a save gets corrupted. If said save would get corrupted, you'll have to start over which stinks. Neat idea, just needs some more work using a Script Dragon or SKSE plugin to save an ini.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Tryed some tweaking.
> Sadly cant get it like some of you guys


Go to your settings and turn down the HUD Opacity when taking artsy screenshots.

Also, there's a console command - "tfc 1" (no quotes) where it freezes the action and allows you to move the camera around the area.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Droogie

Ok, well, might be getting a new card before the 4gb 680's come out, lol. Just had a scare. I was messing around inside the hideout mod in Skyrim, and the screen went blank and sound froze. It rebooted into windows, but I had no display. Luckily, reseating the card fixed it. Not sure what happened. Perhaps my vram was fed up with the overtime.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Go to your settings and turn down the HUD Opacity when taking artsy screenshots.


Or type tm in console after you type tfc 1.


----------



## modinn

So I finally found out why my Skyrim config was running so poorly. ENB Injector limits my GPU usage to 70% no matter where I am, so I changed to the old wrapper. Apparently ENB & Vanilla don't like my overclock, but love it at stock







And I was being stupid and running my -bigadv [email protected] project in the background (didn't realize it was still going for the last day). Has anyone else with a GTX 680 experienced the same? I hope a new driver set fixes this soon as I'd like to squeeze out some more performance with an overclock. Otherwise it runs like a dream now, can't wait to play with SSAO now that I've got a 110% increase in frames.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Big Shabazz

My cousin told me the other day they just came out with a new driver for nvidia cards that increases FPS in Skyrim. They seem to be favoring the "older" cards like the 560 TI, 570 and 580 but I'm sure there's some benefit for the newer cards as well.

Article


----------



## Sethy666

@ Milamber and Lifeshield... outstanding as ever.









Looking at these is almost making me want to get back into SR... almost


----------



## tubers

Guys do you have any recommendations for Anti Alias (or whatever that makes the game looks so much smoother and crisper)?

I just use AA from the game..

I tried FFXA Injector but the image became fuzzy and noisy for some reason.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Guys do you have any recommendations for Anti Alias (or whatever that makes the game looks so much smoother and crisper)?
> I just use AA from the game..
> I tried FFXA Injector but the image became fuzzy and noisy for some reason.


Hello

I'm not familiar with ATI configurations, but I use 2x super-sampling from the GPU control panel, I find it provides much better edge detection and crisper look, so in the Skyrim config options I set that to whatever my GPU control Panel is:

Skyrim Config: AA x2
GPU Control Panel: 2x Super-sampling


----------



## grishkathefool

I just installed ENBPM tonight with SMAA and DOF. I have to say I am really liking it. I set FPS at 59 in the ini and never dropped below it with all my HD mods running. Even in Riverside.

As per the author's advice, I am getting my AA through the ENB SMAA, not driver, Launcher, or Post Process FXAA Injector. I set the Anistrophy to 8 in the ini, too.

Sadly I didn't notice that the enbseries.ini had the Screenshot key set to PrntScrn, not Insert. So, I THOUGHT I had a bunch of great shots to share from the intro scene. One was looking down over Alduin's shoulder as he flew over Helgan Keep.

I might have to restart that game just to get that shot again. God, I can't believe I didn't notice that the key wasn't triggering the shutter..... argh!


----------



## modinn

As Sethy said above, great configs from both Milamber and Lifeshield. Two very different, yet awesome looking configs. I tried your UC v1.5 earlier Lifeshield, spectacular work on bringing out a very balanced profile with a cinematic feel. Out of all the configs in the comparison post you put up a day or two ago, yours is clearly my favorite. I'm not using it though because I'm going for a more saturated look like Milamber has going on for my day-to-day config.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hello
> I'm not familiar with ATI configurations, but I use 2x super-sampling from the GPU control panel, I find it provides much better edge detection and crisper look, so in the Skyrim config options I set that to whatever my GPU control Panel is:
> Skyrim Config: AA x2
> GPU Control Panel: 2x Super-sampling


How are you getting Skyrim to accept overrides for AA? Last I heard, forced driver AA has no effect in Skyrim. I just tried to force SSAA 8x earlier and saw no hit on my FPS at all, so obviously it isn't working as intended. Maybe I'm missing something in the NVControl Panel, I'm new to all these greens things (I'm used to red







).

I can't wait to try out your new ENB config, finally getting to use SSAO is making me giddy







I'm currently messing around with your Slow-ENB config in your sig. I like it so far, but I enjoy your pictures from yesterday even more!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As Sethy said above, great configs from both Milamber and Lifeshield. Two very different, yet awesome looking configs. I tried your UC v1.5 earlier Lifeshield, spectacular work on bringing out a very balanced profile with a cinematic feel. Out of all the configs in the comparison post you put up a day or two ago, yours is clearly my favorite. I'm not using it though because I'm going for a more saturated look like Milamber has going on for my day-to-day config.
> How are you getting Skyrim to accept overrides for AA? Last I heard, forced driver AA has no effect in Skyrim. I just tried to force SSAA 8x earlier and saw no hit on my FPS at all, so obviously it isn't working as intended. Maybe I'm missing something in the NVControl Panel, I'm new to all these greens things (I'm used to red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I can't wait to try out your new ENB config, finally getting to use SSAO is making me giddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently messing around with your Slow-ENB config in your sig. I like it so far, but I enjoy your pictures from yesterday even more!


Hey

I am using 3Dvision which overrides a lot of broken stuff but also lacks in other departments such as Ambient Occlusion! That doesn't work in 3D yet when activated through the CP, not that its needed when using ENB since it has its own SSAO. Most of the guys over at 3dvision.com use 2x Super Sampling with 3D as its a nice mix.

I never knew AA in the CP didnt work for you guys...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey
> I am using 3Dvision which overrides a lot of broken stuff but also lacks in other departments such as Ambient Occlusion! That doesn't work in 3D yet when activated through the CP, not that its needed when using ENB since it has its own SSAO. Most of the guys over at 3dvision.com use 2x Super Sampling with 3D as its a nice mix.
> I never knew AA in the CP didnt work for you guys...


Ah, that explains it then. Yeah, I'm having a hard time deciding whether IL or MSAA is more important to me. I can run SSIL at 50+ fps nearly everywhere, but with any kind of MSAA on it drops 20 fps (FXAA is just fine). So I have to decide between the two. IL looks sooooooo good, but I dunno if I can stand the screen crawling around stairs and straight-edges. It kind of bothers me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## iDeal

Have some free time on my hands today so trying a few different ENB's for screenshots etc. Can someone please tell me how to remove letterboxing from those ENB's that have it by default?

Many thanks!









EDIT: Specifically, Lifeshield...how do I remove film grain and letterboxing from your ENB?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Have some free time on my hands today so trying a few different ENB's for screenshots etc. Can someone please tell me how to remove letterboxing from those ENB's that have it by default?
> Many thanks!


Open up enbeffect.fx, find the line "#define HD6_VIGNETTE" and change it so it looks like "// #define HD6_VIGNETTE"


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Open up enbeffect.fx, find the line "#define HD6_VIGNETTE" and change it so it looks like "// #define HD6_VIGNETTE"


Hey mate, appreciate the prompt response, however, the only lines that fit the #define parameter are below, there is no HD6_VIGNETTE?

#define E_SHADER_3_0
//#define EBLURRING
#define ESHARPENING
#define ESHARPENINGCOLOR
#define ENOISE


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hey mate, appreciate the prompt response, however, the only lines that fit the #define parameter are below, there is no HD6_VIGNETTE?
> #define E_SHADER_3_0
> //#define EBLURRING
> #define ESHARPENING
> #define ESHARPENINGCOLOR
> #define ENOISE


Look at the enbeffect.fx file, you were looking at the effect.txt file


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I had a little time today to tinker again..


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Got my mods, got my *ENB*, so now time for a pure playthrough. No console hacks for weapons and armour, etc (other than making sure any future mods load up when added, the save will then be reloaded).
> 
> Aria just bugged me for some reason so I decided to reroll.
> 
> *Skarj Skullsplitter*
> 
> **
> 
> **
> 
> **


Hey Life, Do you recommend that ENB setting the unreal cinematic? for someone with a system like mine?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @ Milamber and Lifeshield... outstanding as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at these is almost making me want to get back into SR... almost


Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Guys do you have any recommendations for Anti Alias (or whatever that makes the game looks so much smoother and crisper)?
> 
> I just use AA from the game..
> 
> I tried FFXA Injector but the image became fuzzy and noisy for some reason.


I use SMAA for ENB with the effect text file for sharpening, using a few tricks I have recently learnt to make it look like it was when running FXAA. I find it has less of a performance hit than FXAA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As Sethy said above, great configs from both Milamber and Lifeshield. Two very different, yet awesome looking configs. I tried your UC v1.5 earlier Lifeshield, spectacular work on bringing out a very balanced profile with a cinematic feel. Out of all the configs in the comparison post you put up a day or two ago, yours is clearly my favorite. I'm not using it though because I'm going for a more saturated look like Milamber has going on for my day-to-day config.


Thankyou!

Quote:


> How are you getting Skyrim to accept overrides for AA? Last I heard, forced driver AA has no effect in Skyrim. I just tried to force SSAA 8x earlier and saw no hit on my FPS at all, so obviously it isn't working as intended. Maybe I'm missing something in the NVControl Panel, I'm new to all these greens things (I'm used to red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I believe AA was disabled due to the corruption issues it caused in 12.2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> EDIT: Specifically, Lifeshield...how do I remove film grain and letterboxing from your ENB?


This was answered in the FAQ on the files description page.

Quote:


> *How do I remove the Letterbox (black bars top and bottom of screen) effect?*
> 
> If you want to remove Letterbox Vignette comment out "#define HD6_VIGNETTE" in enbeffect.fx with "//". Without quotation marks. Or just grab the enbeffect.fx file from one of the presets without Letterbox Vignette and paste it in once you've installed the main files.
> 
> *How do I add/remove Film Grain?*
> 
> If you want to add/remove Film Grain simply add/remove the effect text file (you can find this file in the Film Grain optional folder).


I hope that helps you out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Hey Life, Do you recommend that ENB setting the unreal cinematic? for someone with a system like mine?


I don't know what processor you have, but if it's better than mine and you have a 6970 or 6990 then you should have no problem running the Hardcore preset.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Photobomb!

Using Malimbers REMIXED/REVIVED/RE-TWEAKED ENB+FXAA injector.


----------



## Toology

Well i finally am happy, i was always upset that i couldnt crank my ugrids up and i finally can. With the new nvidia drivers + switching to ENB 108 + 1.5 skyrim update i can now crank my ugrids up and still only have around 40%-45% gpu usage EVEN WITH ALL MY TEXTURE MODS. Tweaking 108 is a pain in the ass but i still have settings i am truly happy with ( i like dark nights ) i dont really miss the other features of 102 since i can get SSAO through my drivers and DOF is cool but i never used it. These shots were taken while i was playing with my new character ( bad-a** nord that uses two handed weapons )



























Not too shabby for ENB 108. Again these shots are total random shots, ill post more when i get in the " screenshots mood "


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> I had a little time today to tinker again..


This is the best looking lighting I've seen!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Photobomb!
> Using Malimbers REMIXED/REVIVED/RE-TWEAKED ENB+FXAA injector.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/824505/width//height//flags/


That water looks more blue than mine... Can you take an up close shot?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is the best looking lighting I've seen!


Thank You Milamber







it's from my ENB Only config and my last config I am working on.

Here's some more from it ( I am just making my rounds in the game from start to finish and going over the lighting..more or less it's basically finished)


----------



## ET900

just wondering how these enb powered screens are so nice looking, yet the characters have plastic looking faces? its the thing that puts me off a lot of these screens :/


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Thank You Milamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's from my ENB Only config and my last config I am working on.
> Here's some more from it ( I am just making my rounds in the game from start to finish and going over the lighting..more or less it's basically finished)


I think your ENB lighting is GREAT!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> just wondering how these enb powered screens are so nice looking, yet the characters have plastic looking faces? its the thing that puts me off a lot of these screens :/


Everything is a give and take with modding. When it comes to character models there really is only so much we can do with what we are given. It's like with animal fur for example most of the time the furs look "Plasticky". The biggest thing that makes it look like plastic fur is Specular lighting. The biggest issue is the model itself.

Here are a couple shots of less Plastic like people





































Lighting is everything to get the plastic look away.. but they will Always have a plastic look to them. When You shoot for more "realism" things get A LOT harder to balance out.

Ultimately We Are ALL limited by the tools we use (ENB, FXAA, RL Lighting, injFX etc), We are All limited by Hardware, We are limited by the Game engine, and we are All limited by the Model Creators









but hey these challenges make it worth the effort, frustration and the amount of time we put into configs when we see a glimpse of something good that we achieved









What I think is even worse than character models is all the building (castle) walls and such.. they have no depth and up close they are UGLY!! 2KHD I am talking to YOU! Lmao







Honestly I think Qarls made better textures for Oblivion then what textures modders are making for Skyrim relating to buildings and such.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I think your ENB lighting is GREAT!


Thank YOU MetallicAcid


----------



## Lifeshield

Today is the National Skyrim Boat Race and I've got Lakeside tickets. Yay!

The roads in this area of Skyrim can be quite dangerous so I had better sharpen my weapons, just in case...



On my way I stopped to pick the mushrooms from this tree, the journey made me quite peckish...



Little did I know an Assassin was waiting in ambush...



Fortunately he was a nub, I mean did he really think he was going to hit me from there?



Hehe, pwnt!



I finally arrived only to find that the race was over and everyone had gone home, qq...



So back home I went. Oh well there's always next year...


----------



## ET900

@XxBeNigNxX - yes totally fair comment







also i remember Qarls texture packs being pretty amazing at the time. i bet they look crap compared to the full version of hd2k though! hd2k doesn't cover everything and ive also noticed that castle walls are one of the things that look a bit crap. its gotta take a hell of a lot of time and effort to go over all those textures though so im sure it'll all be covered at some point







i still think the elder scrolls has the best modding community out of any game ive ever played and im thankful for all these free mods and tweaks which transform good games into amazing games









@lifeshield - you got my hopes up with that little story! i was looking on the nexus the other day to see if anyone had a made a rowing boat mod cos i would love to get about skyrim on a boat, just soaking up that lovely scenery with the sound of flowing water ^_^


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> @lifeshield - you got my hopes up with that little story! i was looking on the nexus the other day to see if anyone had a made a rowing boat mod cos i would love to get about skyrim on a boat, just soaking up that lovely scenery with the sound of flowing water ^_^


Would certainly beat swimming everywhere.

I honestly wonder sometimes why this has never been implemented in a TES game as standard.


----------



## LuisCypher6661

So after cleaning my disk from a lot of other enb settings i have played with a clean enb install with your Unreal ENB Lifeshield. I checked your mod list for other lighting influencing mods, f.e. darker dungeons, the fog mods etc. and I use those values to get rid of the reflections:

SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.4
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.4
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.5
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.5

But now I see an grizzly effect in dark areas:





In the first picture you can see the effect is very obvious in the area around the stature, it looks not really black or dark but grey. I haven't seen that effect in your screens. Any suggestions what could cause this effect?


----------



## propa

A new Preset is Born


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> A new Preset is Born


and we never even got to try your original config that produced some awesome screenshots, what a shame.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> In the first picture you can see the effect is very obvious in the area around the stature, it looks not really black or dark but grey. I haven't seen that effect in your screens. Any suggestions what could cause this effect?


I've honestly never noticed it outside of the loading screens so it's not really something I've looked at. If you can show a good example of it affecting in game visual I'll look into it. Please be sure to let me know which preset you are using aswell.

Thanks.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> So after cleaning my disk from a lot of other enb settings i have played with a clean enb install with your Unreal ENB Lifeshield. I checked your mod list for other lighting influencing mods, f.e. darker dungeons, the fog mods etc. and I use those values to get rid of the reflections:
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.5
> But now I see an grizzly effect in dark areas:
> 
> 
> In the first picture you can see the effect is very obvious in the area around the stature, it looks not really black or dark but grey. I haven't seen that effect in your screens. Any suggestions what could cause this effect?


Are You talking about the banding around the statue (the rings)?

One thing that can help (if You use a palette texture) make sure the palette texture has smooth transitions. If it doesn't You can use a program like Photoshop or gimp for example to blur out the areas that appear choppy (Just don't blur it out too much).

Sometimes Gamma changes can fix it .. And sometimes Contrast settings can cure it also lol.

My suggestion would be to play with the gamma and or contrast first.

The hard part is everyone's monitors and setting are different and some monitors have horrible gamma control among other things.. It's the main reason why configs look different for different people.


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I've honestly never noticed it outside of the loading screens so it's not really something I've looked at. If you can show a good example of it affecting in game visual I'll look into it. Please be sure to let me know which preset you are using aswell.
> Thanks.


Thanks for your assistance, i have taken two of your pics from some caves and mine from above inside a house. On the right side of my pic you can see that grey haze which i couldn't see in your pics.
That looks like my the brightness setting of my game or screen is set to high, sorry i do not know how i could that explain.

I use your ultra darker night files and only the values posted above are changed. DOF is active and i use the "original" DOF not the optional which is also in the package.

As mentioned before all mods regarding lighting should be the same as yours.

A little hint which of the various "night" values in the enb ini could cause that would be enough. I do not want to change all of them to realise that i fixed the problem but all other things are messed up









XxBeNigNxX I tried to reduce the ingame brightness (normaly 1/4 on the darkest level, sorry couldn't check the value at the moment) without a visible reduction.
And i think the monitor settings couldn't be the problem if you see the grey area in my pic on your screen. I think the screenshoot is not influenced by the monitor settings. Or am i wrong?














I really admire your and the other guys patience creating those great looking setups. I had never so much fun while not playing a game









Edit: Is it possible that AA activated in the game could collide with your SMAA and could cause the problem? I think i haven't deactivated AA, will check tomorrow. So good night, getting late in germany


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> XxBeNigNxX I tried to reduce the ingame brightness (normaly 1/4 on the darkest level, sorry couldn't check the value at the moment) without a visible reduction.
> And i think the monitor settings couldn't be the problem if you see the grey area in my pic on your screen. I think the screenshoot is not influenced by the monitor settings. Or am i wrong?


In your skyrimpref.ini under the general section you will see a line that says:

fGamma=1.0000

try increasing the number to: fGamma=1.0500 (it will change the colors to a darker color but this is just to see if it's a gamma issue)

and see if that makes a difference at all. If it makes no difference set it back to:

fGamma=1.0000

Which Unreal config are You using? Unreal Cinema 1.5?


----------



## Lifeshield

I see the banding around the statue from the first pic (just) but I don't see anything wrong in the second pic.

There's numerous settings that affect shadows and lighting so I couldn't pinpoint a setting right away on a whim. However if you want ENB contrast & brightness control look in the enbeffect.fx file. The exact section should look like this:

Quote:


> // keypress 1,2: night, day night, day
> float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.75, 1.00 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters before contrast adjustment)
> float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.85, 1.10 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters after contrast adjustment)
> float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, 0.90, 0.90 ); // Contrast Night, Day, v11.2: 1.0, 0.97, 0.85
> float4 uctsat = float4( 0.20, -0.80, 0.75, 0.75 ); // Saturation Night, Day (Remember if using HD6_COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT that will also be desaturating the night)


And it's near the top.

Blue is for Night (also controls settings for most Dungeons thanks to Dark Dungeons for ENB), Red is for Day.

Brightness = Higher is brighter.

Contrast = Higher is Darker.

Saturation = Higher is more colourful.

You can also try playing with lighting curves.

Quote:


> [ENVIRONMENT]
> DirectLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> DirectLightingIntensityNight=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveDay=0.5
> DirectLightingCurveNight=1.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0
> DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0
> 
> AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> AmbientLightingIntensityNight=0.5
> AmbientLightingCurveDay=0.5
> AmbientLightingCurveNight=1.3
> AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0


For curves higher is darker.

I'll look into it further but please bare in mind I can't fix what I can't recreate.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> A new Preset is Born


hello can you give this to me in PM?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> hello can you give this to me in PM?


Good luck with that. We've been trying to get it out of him for months.


----------



## Milamber

What is with people not sharing their work! I find it rather odd when a gaming community is so large with open source yet some people just cant share what they post.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is with people not sharing their work! I find it rather odd when a gaming community is so large with open source yet some people just cant share what they post.


YEAH XxBeNigNxX !!! ??? LMAO

Hows it going Milamber









I have made a lot of configs for friends/family and even people I don't know in person, the reason I haven't released any to the public (yet) is do to the fact that I enjoy making a config that a person wants specifically. It makes tuning for their system much much easier and makes their gameplay experience that much better.

That being said My ENB Only (my final config) that I am making will indeed go public and in multiple formats.

This is just me speaking and I cannot speak for others:thumb:


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Good luck with that. We've been trying to get it out of him for months.


not cool







I want something with awesome graphics and DOF like that 



 or that


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> not cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want something with awesome graphics and DOF like that
> 
> 
> 
> or that


Both of those vids use CLENB aka Cinematic Lighting ENB by HD6 (HeliosDoubleSix). You can find it on Skyrim Nexus.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142

Description in the first vid also tells you how to get DOF working with CLENB
Quote:


> YOU MISSED DEPTH OF FIELD? then download Superb ENB-RL and extract only "enbeffectprepass.fx" in your Skyrim main folder
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11318


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is with people not sharing their work! I find it rather odd when a gaming community is so large with open source yet some people just cant share what they post.


I guess they'll share it when they're ready to.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> So after cleaning my disk from a lot of other enb settings i have played with a clean enb install with your Unreal ENB Lifeshield. I checked your mod list for other lighting influencing mods, f.e. darker dungeons, the fog mods etc. and I use those values to get rid of the reflections:
> 
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.4
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=0.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=0.5
> 
> But now I see an grizzly effect in dark areas:
> */snip*
> 
> In the first picture you can see the effect is very obvious in the area around the stature, it looks not really black or dark but grey. I haven't seen that effect in your screens. Any suggestions what could cause this effect?


Have you tried Remove Ambient Interior Fog?


----------



## zoodecks

anyone found or made a mod yet for bigger dragons? maybe double them in size or something, that would be epic


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> anyone found or made a mod yet for bigger dragons? maybe double them in size or something, that would be epic


For screenshot purposes at least you can use the console command "setscale (number here)" after clicking on the thing you wish to enlarge. 1 is the native scale and it goes up in tenths of the scale.

Example: Mudcrab


















(Entering setscale 2 into the console command after selecting the mudcrab)









Success! Bigger mudcrab


----------



## grishkathefool

Deadly Dragons? or Deadly Dragons Lite - which only makes them stronger.

Sorry, I don't know if it makes them bigger, but it says it makes them tougher etc...

Okay, here are a couple pics using ENBPM + SMAA only.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> For screenshot purposes at least you can use the console command "setscale (number here)" after clicking on the thing you wish to enlarge. 1 is the native scale and it goes up in tenths of the scale.


good enough







sick one cheers


----------



## Big Shabazz

No prob









Also, I'm having an issue with running the Unreal ENB mod in xfire, where I get a flickering effect in dark areas. I know the simple answer is just disable, but does anyone know if there's a way to fix this without having to sacrifice my FPS?

I'm currently running 2 slightly OCed 6850s with the latest drivers if any of that helps.

I've also noticed that alt+tabbing out and back in helps a bit, but it's still noticeable when you move the camera.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> No prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm having an issue with running the Unreal ENB mod in xfire, where I get a flickering effect in dark areas. I know the simple answer is just disable, but does anyone know if there's a way to fix this without having to sacrifice my FPS?
> I'm currently running 2 slightly OCed 6850s with the latest drivers if any of that helps.
> I've also noticed that alt+tabbing out and back in helps a bit, but it's still noticeable when you move the camera.


Have you tried running @ default clocks?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Have you tried running @ default clocks?


^ this. A lot of my ENB problems were fixed by setting my card back to stock. Also, I've noticed in my experience that the Injector causes more problems than fixes. If you can, switch to the v102 ENB wrapper if you were using the injector with Lifeshield's config.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> YEAH XxBeNigNxX !!! ??? LMAO
> Hows it going Milamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a lot of configs for friends/family and even people I don't know in person, the reason I haven't released any to the public (yet) is do to the fact that I enjoy making a config that a person wants specifically. It makes tuning for their system much much easier and makes their gameplay experience that much better.
> That being said My ENB Only (my final config) that I am making will indeed go public and in multiple formats.
> This is just me speaking and I cannot speak for others:thumb:


Definitely wasn't pointing the finger at you, I know how hard you work on ENB with configs for friends etc, it was directed elsewhere









Some people have said they would share their config's and never seem to deliver, just disappointing for others that have asked for it and I'm not speaking for myself, I use my own work.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Have you tried running @ default clocks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> ^ this. A lot of my ENB problems were fixed by setting my card back to stock. Also, I've noticed in my experience that the Injector causes more problems than fixes. If you can, switch to the v102 ENB wrapper if you were using the injector with Lifeshield's config.


Negative









I even tried bringing it down to the original 6850 specs (I have the MSI OC edition cards) and still getting the same thing, regardless of versions. I think I'm going to try disabling all mods and see if there are any that are messing it up.

::Edit::

Trying not to jinx myself, I believe I have found a solution to my issue. First off, there was a problem where the DoF was just causing the entire screen to blur and I found a thread on the ENB website that talked about a fix where you download ENBHollywoodnextgenerationv1.2 and use the Enbeffectprepass from the "High" folder.

With that problem solved, I started messing around with profiles like what we had to do with Skyrim back in the day when crossfire wasn't working. In the AMD Vision Control Center you go to "Gaming" and click on the 3D settings. From there, you scroll down and where it says AMD CrossfireX Mode 3D Applications, click on the drop down box and select "Use AMD Pre-defined Profile" and select the Darksiders profile. After that, go back up to the top of the settings page and hit the save button next to the < < New Application > > box. When you go to save, go to your Skyrim folder and save it using TESV.exe

Hope this helps anyone else who might later stumble on this with the same issue


----------



## propa

Play Config


----------



## LuisCypher6661

I solved my grey problem







Thanks to you all for your assistance, i tried all tipps posted here, adjusting game gamma, activate and deactivate mods, but finaly Lifeshield your post was the solution. I changed the values in the enbeffect.fx a little bit:

float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, *0.85*, 1.00 );
float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.85, 1.10 );
float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, *1.00*, 1.00
float4 uctsat = float4( 0.20, -0.80, 0.75, 0.75 );

End finaly dark is dark and not grey anymore:





The difference is hard to see in the pics best place is the entrance to the next room, the upper one is the "ugly" one.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Did some playing around in Skyrim today after getting the ENB mod to work as well as some others. Here are the three that I liked enough to share




































Frozen armor courtesy of Frostfall - Hypothermia, Camping, Survival and eventually dying due to freezing to death


----------



## s1rrah

Haven't taken too many screenshots but this one really was sort of breathtaking at full size (shame it didn't capture at 1920x1080 native). Super cool. I'm really digging the game but as others have said, I think I have more fun just cruising around looking at stuff.










...



...



...


----------



## dartuil

hey, send this to me in PM








so I try it if you want


----------



## zoodecks

Hey so I dono if its because I havnt started a fresh game since getting all my mods, but when I went to markarth just now, heading to the dwemer musium and none of the rooms had loaded wonder if anyone else has had this problem? I'll try a fresh game most likely thou. throw up some screen shots too when I'm off work, wierdest glitch ever, trippin.


----------



## grishkathefool




----------



## flowtek

been reading this thread from the first page lol, my god u guys have amazing screencaps, awsome









just playing with enb and fxaa, my fps drops like 17-25 outdoor







, but what a beauty of skyrim











thx milamber and lifeshield for their shared information and settings <3


----------



## Brainsick

I wish some people in here would share their settings, my Skyrim doesn't look this good and I have like 45 graphic mods with ENB etc but still...


----------



## Sethy666

You could always ask them









I know Milamber has his in his sig as a link... Lifeshield doesnt but ask him


----------



## Brainsick

Personally, I want Flowtek's settings for sure


----------



## modinn

Milamber's config: *Link*

Lifeshield's config: *Link*


----------



## Brainsick

Ohhh yesss, thanks good sir!


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I wish some people in here would share their settings, my Skyrim doesn't look this good and I have like 45 graphic mods with ENB etc but still...


milamber has couple of settings u can use, couple of pages back, if im not mistaken.. or i could upload mine and see if anybody can finetune it, its a mix milambers, jasmins and personal modified fxaa









flo


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I wish some people in here would share their settings, my Skyrim doesn't look this good and I have like 45 graphic mods with ENB etc but still...


What are you after, do you like dark nights, DOF and deeper shadows or the brighter reflective look with high saturation?


----------



## Brainsick

I like brighter colors with high levels of saturation but I really enjoy depth of field as well.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I like brighter colors with high levels of saturation but I really enjoy depth of field as well.


Like this?


----------



## Brainsick

That's amazing! Specially the first two pics...


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Brainsick

For crying out loud...

-edit- can I have those settings please?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> For crying out loud...
> -edit- can I have those settings please?


It will be ready this wkd - promise! I need to tweak the sun shader, but if you want it as it is then sure!


----------



## Brainsick

I'd definitely like to give it a try right now if possible


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes milamber can you PM me this one


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


DAMN SICK!! i want !!.. pleaase...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> It will be ready this wkd - promise! I need to tweak the sun shader, but if you want it as it is then sure!


Looking forward to trying your new settings out later this weekend. If you need an extra pair of eyes on tweaking SSAO performance, you know where to find me







Depending how popular your new config is, I may try to make a RL config set for it to give people options for Brighter dungeons, Brighter nights or vice-versa.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> It will be ready this wkd - promise! I need to tweak the sun shader, but if you want it as it is then sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying your new settings out later this weekend. If you need an extra pair of eyes on tweaking SSAO performance, you know where to find me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending how popular your new config is, I may try to make a RL config set for it to give people options for Brighter dungeons, Brighter nights or vice-versa.
Click to expand...

Done! I will send it over later tonight before release.


----------



## Brainsick

Oh my Jesus, this config is crazy awesome, water looks so nice; I just got one question, how do you guys take your screenshots? Are you simply using 'print screen' ? Because it renders into a .bmp and im assuming that is not what everyone else is doing in here?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Oh my Jesus, this config is crazy awesome, water looks so nice; I just got one question, how do you guys take your screenshots? Are you simply using 'print screen' ? Because it renders into a .bmp and im assuming that is not what everyone else is doing in here?


Best way is to use the built-in ENB screenshot tool, it stutters less than the in-game tool. Or you can use Fraps, which some people use, but can sometimes conflict with ENB's wrapper. To use ENB's screenshot tool, just press the Insert key on your keyboard, unless Milamber changed the code in the INI.

Then afterwards, download a program like *Irfanview* to batch process all of your BMP files into good quality JPEG's for uploading to OCN and/or Imgur.


----------



## Brainsick

Good info, thanks! +rep


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great pics malimber! I decided that yours was too colourful though for me to continue using, but i might give it another try today









I have tried many of the ENBs' that are floating around on nexus and various forums, and as of the latest, I'm not running any









Here are a couple of pictures taken over the last week using various ENB settings from different authors.





*BONUS *** HAPPY PICS TIME!!! AHHHHH!!!!!







*

"Tis just a flesh wound" Said the adventure... Too which his companion replied "YOU HAVE A GODDAM ARROW STICKING OUT FROM THE TOP OF YOUR SPINE







)


Epic Hero landscape shot *FAILED*!!! Not two F**KS given that day by Lydia


----------



## Brainsick

Looking good!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Epic Hero landscape shot *FAILED*!!! Not two F**KS given that day by Lydia


I really like the colors of the sky in that picture. Which config was that (if you remember)? I may try to recreate those colors in Milambers config (for my own use), but it'd be easier to know what the Gradient values are and if a RL module is being used to control luminosity.

Nice pictures overall! I started looking through all of my albums on Imgur and notice that I only take Tamriel-pr0n shots and not pictures with people in it. I'm gonna try to do better in the future about that.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I really like the colors of the sky in that picture. Which config was that (if you remember)? I may try to recreate those colors in Milambers config (for my own use), but it'd be easier to know what the Gradient values are and if a RL module is being used to control luminosity.
> Nice pictures overall! I started looking through all of my albums on Imgur and notice that I only take Tamriel-pr0n shots and not pictures with people in it. I'm gonna try to do better in the future about that.


I must admit this old config I resurrected does have deeper and vibrant colours, I have taken some shots from 9am, 12am and sunset.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I must admit this old config I resurrected does have deeper and vibrant colours, I have taken some shots from 9am, 12am and sunset.




This config is gonna be unreal. I don't think I'll ever change from it, those first two pictures....unbelievable. I can't wait









Edit: Talk about pitch black night too







Unless you have one in the works, I'll have to make a brighter-nights RL plugin for you to include in the config. Pitch black isn't for everyone obviously, but that's why we have customization and options.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Oh my Jesus, this config is crazy awesome, water looks so nice; I just got one question, how do you guys take your screenshots? Are you simply using 'print screen' ? Because it renders into a .bmp and im assuming that is not what everyone else is doing in here?


I just use f12 in Steam.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I really like the colors of the sky in that picture. Which config was that (if you remember)? I may try to recreate those colors in Milambers config (for my own use), but it'd be easier to know what the Gradient values are and if a RL module is being used to control luminosity.
> Nice pictures overall! I started looking through all of my albums on Imgur and notice that I only take Tamriel-pr0n shots and not pictures with people in it. I'm gonna try to do better in the future about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit this old config I resurrected does have deeper and vibrant colours, I have taken some shots from 9am, 12am and sunset.
Click to expand...

Do you have a link to that config?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milamber

As soon as Modinn has Beta tested it, I shall release.


----------



## modinn

Edit: Milamber beat me by 24 seconds

@Milamber I can start Beta testing in about 12 hours. Gotta go to sleep now, class in 4 hours.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I really like the colors of the sky in that picture. Which config was that (if you remember)? I may try to recreate those colors in Milambers config (for my own use), but it'd be easier to know what the Gradient values are and if a RL module is being used to control luminosity.
> Nice pictures overall! I started looking through all of my albums on Imgur and notice that I only take Tamriel-pr0n shots and not pictures with people in it. I'm gonna try to do better in the future about that.


Yup, This is Milambers Optimized ENB







It's in his sig!


----------



## MetallicAcid

**Le wild mushrooms appear*









*NOM NOM NOM NOM*









Eating mushrooms really does make you taller!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Yup, This is Milambers Optimized ENB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in his sig!


That's weird because that's the config I currently use and mine look a lot more gray. Must be another mod of mine changing it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> As soon as Modinn has Beta tested it, I shall release.


Actually, I'm looking for something similar in the performance hit to your "fast" setting, but with brighter nights and dungeons.

Also, wondering what the recommended game settings are with this stuff. Should I have AA off on the game settings since I have FXAA running?|


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> **Le wild mushrooms appear*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOM NOM NOM NOM*


YAY for muscimol!


----------



## IronWill1991

How do you properly install "Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Slow" mod by using Nexus Mod Manager? I tried uploading from the file and nothing shows up in the game.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Milamber, I have been using your revived colourful ENB that you sent me. It's definately growning on me









One thing though, all of the loading screen models are this colour...


Is there something to do so that I can change this?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> How do you properly install "Milamber 1.2 ENB SSAO Slow" mod by using Nexus Mod Manager? I tried uploading from the file and nothing shows up in the game.


You cant. It has to be done manually. It's piss easy


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> You cant. It has to be done manually. It's piss easy


Great, I'm not comfortable overwriting game files. It makes it harder to uninstall.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Great, I'm not comfortable overwriting game files. It makes it harder to uninstall.


Technically your not overwriting anything when you install those files.

I created a file called ENB, there I have all of the ENBs' saved. just copy from here into the Skyrim root directory (where you see TESV.exe). It's that simple.

If you would like to get rid of it, just look at the folder of the ENB that you installed so you know which files to delete. 9 out of 10 times, they are in a bunch starting from d3d9.dll, with ENBpallete, ENBprofile blah blah blah. There are usually 7 files of which are all under each other.

Like I said, just look into the original folder of which you copied the ENB from, and those are the files that you are to remove


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Milamber, I have been using your revived colourful ENB that you sent me. It's definately growning on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, all of the loading screen models are this colour...
> 
> Is there something to do so that I can change this?


I had that problem. I have no idea what I did to cause it -- I think I didn't uninstall something properly (that was manually installed). Have you recently tried to uninstall anything that you installed manually (and lighting mods or anything)? I ended up just deleting my Data folder and re-downloading it and everything was back to normal.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Technically your not overwriting anything when you install those files.
> I created a file called ENB, there I have all of the ENBs' saved. just copy from here into the Skyrim root directory (where you see TESV.exe). It's that simple.
> If you would like to get rid of it, just look at the folder of the ENB that you installed so you know which files to delete. 9 out of 10 times, they are in a bunch starting from d3d9.dll, with ENBpallete, ENBprofile blah blah blah. There are usually 7 files of which are all under each other.
> Like I said, just look into the original folder of which you copied the ENB from, and those are the files that you are to remove


Sounds simple enough to me. I'll go and give a shot. I hope Skyrim is not too dark with ENB.


----------



## IronWill1991

Skyrim won't launch after I installed it. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Skyrim launches just fine after I uninstalled. Does mod conflicts cause this? I have Skyrim installed on my second 2TB HDD and I used steam mover to my main drive.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Skyrim won't launch after I installed it. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Skyrim launches just fine after I uninstalled. Does mod conflicts cause this? I have Skyrim installed on my second 2TB HDD and I used steam mover to my main drive.


Once you have the ENB installed, you should launch Skyrim from Steam. A message should pop up saying that Skyrim will now detect your Graphics card. When you click ok, it should show the graphics device as ENB.

There is another way of doing this but it involves you editing an .ini file, so the above method is best.

Try it out.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I had that problem. I have no idea what I did to cause it -- I think I didn't uninstall something properly (that was manually installed). Have you recently tried to uninstall anything that you installed manually (and lighting mods or anything)? I ended up just deleting my Data folder and re-downloading it and everything was back to normal.


This is directly related to Milambers ENB, toggling ENB with shift+f12 sets back to vanilla, thus resolving the problem


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Once you have the ENB installed, you should launch Skyrim from Steam. A message should pop up saying that Skyrim will now detect your Graphics card. When you click ok, it should show the graphics device as ENB.
> There is another way of doing this but it involves you editing an .ini file, so the above method is best.
> Try it out.


What is the other method? I got "Skyrim.exe has stopped working" when I clicked Ok. I reopened again and the it did show the graphics card is ENB, but Skyrim won't launch when I click play.


----------



## Milamber

Those that want the config I use for details/prefs here it is:

config.zip 3k .zip file


skyrim config to import.zip 1k .zip file


uGrids are 9, I have AA set to supersampling in Nvidia Control Panel, here is my Nvidia Inspector game profile I use.

Click to make bigger


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What is the other method? I got "Skyrim.exe has stopped working" when I clicked Ok. I reopened again and the it did show the graphics card is ENB, but Skyrim won't launch when I click play.


Altering the .ini is nothing that I can explain really. Just have to do alot of research into it.

BTW Milambers SSAO slow ENB will kil your computer. Better going with the SSAO fast (or the optimized file).


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Altering the .ini is nothing that I can explain really. Just have to do alot of research into it.
> BTW Milambers SSAO slow ENB will kil your computer. Better going with the SSAO fast (or the optimized file).


My system is not good enough for slow? I'll try fast and see if the game launches.

EDIT: Nope, still won't launch. I got "Skyrim.exe has stopped working" again after I clicked ok when the game searches for my video card.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I think it is slow as it takes more time to draw the finer shadows or something.

Please someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Brainsick

Very very nice...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

forgot to disable the HUD on this last one -_- oh well









OH can anyone recommend me an ENB mod that i can get through steam







thanks


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Skyrim won't launch after I installed it. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Skyrim launches just fine after I uninstalled. Does mod conflicts cause this? I have Skyrim installed on my second 2TB HDD and I used steam mover to my main drive.


Disable Afterburner or anything else with an overlay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Altering the .ini is nothing that I can explain really. Just have to do alot of research into it.
> BTW Milambers SSAO slow ENB will kil your computer. Better going with the SSAO fast (or the optimized file).


What are you talking about? I get like 20+ FPS with SSAO Slow enabled


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i.imgur.com/ZC0RV.jpg[/IMG]


Hey milamber do you share a 580 too?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## propa

Some Dungeons Shots, pitch black without any Tourches, love this style auf Gaming


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


I've been using your prepass file for a few days







can't decide if I like DOF or not though D;


----------



## propa

New Lighting ENB Preset Part2













For Milamba


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> New Lighting ENB Preset Part2


I'm still waiting for you to release...


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to release...


This is my new Preset the old is gone btw deleted


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey to anyone that mods with ENB!

I'm looking to create my own profile and I'm hoping that someone can share a little advice with me... Is it possible to mod and ENB withing actually quitting skyrim?

For example, running in windowed mode, and alt+tabbing out, then change something, then refreshing the ENB ini?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey to anyone that mods with ENB!
> I'm looking to create my own profile and I'm hoping that someone can share a little advice with me... Is it possible to mod and ENB withing actually quitting skyrim?
> For example, running in windowed mode, and alt+tabbing out, then change something, then refreshing the ENB ini?
> Thanks in advance!


Yeah you can make changes/replace files like enbeffect etc without restarting the game, I only found this out recently after spending ages quiiting/restarting


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey to anyone that mods with ENB!
> I'm looking to create my own profile and I'm hoping that someone can share a little advice with me... Is it possible to mod and ENB withing actually quitting skyrim?
> For example, running in windowed mode, and alt+tabbing out, then change something, then refreshing the ENB ini?
> Thanks in advance!


Yes it is possible. If you are running windowed mode, I think you have to hit Backspace in order for the ini to refresh while in game. Otherwise, if you are running in Fullscreen mode alt+tabbing in and out refreshes the ini automatically so you don't have to press backspace.

Edit: Do understand that all you can change while in-game and be able to refresh in-game are the sections under the [EFFECT] section with the exception of Indirect Lighting. For ILAO, you'll have to restart the game to see the change.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey to anyone that mods with ENB!
> I'm looking to create my own profile and I'm hoping that someone can share a little advice with me... Is it possible to mod and ENB withing actually quitting skyrim?
> For example, running in windowed mode, and alt+tabbing out, then change something, then refreshing the ENB ini?
> Thanks in advance!


Do know lets try


----------



## MetallicAcid

Schweet!

Thanks


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Skyrim won't launch after I installed it. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Skyrim launches just fine after I uninstalled. Does mod conflicts cause this? I have Skyrim installed on my second 2TB HDD and I used steam mover to my main drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Disable Afterburner or anything else with an overlay.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Wow, it works. I can launch Skyrim now. Unfortunately I get 19-25 fps with both slow and fast. It's like running Minecraft with 256x texture pack and Sonic's shadows. How do you disable DOF? DOF shouldn't be an excuse to cover up horrible textures and poly count.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, it works. I can launch Skyrim now. Unfortunately I get 19-25 fps with both slow and fast. It's like running Minecraft with 256x texture pack and Sonic's shadows. How do you disable DOF? DOF shouldn't be an excuse to cover up horrible textures and poly count.


Go to enbseries.ini in your Skyrim folder. Find the line "EnableDepthOfField=true" under [EFFECT] header, and set it to false. That should turn it off.

What does your GPU usage look like?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Go to enbseries.ini in your Skyrim folder. Find the line "EnableDepthOfField=true" under [EFFECT] header, and set it to false. That should turn it off.
> What does your GPU usage look like?


After playing for a minute, about 70% on both cards. Disabling DOF increases 5-15 fps and Skyrim seems more smoother. My GPU usage is between 80%-99% after disabling DOF. On slightly unrelated note, what texture mod that smoothen out the faces? Lydia's face is little blocky.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> After playing for a minute, about 70% on both cards. Disabling DOF increases 5-15 fps and Skyrim seems more smoother. My GPU usage is between 80%-99% after disabling DOF. On slightly unrelated note, what texture mod that smoothen out the faces? Lydia's face is little blocky.


Good to hear!

Xenius Character Enhancement is more of an all-in-one solution

No More Blocky Faces fixes specifically what you're asking (XCE above includes it)


----------



## grishkathefool

Dude, I have two 560Ti's in SLI and I don't use SSAO at all. It causes too much FPS loss for me to enjoy the game play. At some point you have to balance graphics and playability.

I know I will never have images like Milamber does and a solid 50+ FPS until I get some new GPUs. I can't push SSAO and up my ugrids till then at any rate.

Milamber, that wolf in the one screenshot you posted is AWESOME!


----------



## Droogie

How do you adjust the ENB to make nights brighter?


----------



## Brainsick

I want to know this as well, Milambers newest config looks incredible but nights are waaay too dark.


----------



## grishkathefool

I am running the texture Optimizer at the moment and a question occurred to me. Let's say that in a few days I install some new texture mods and run the Optimizer again. Will it want to recompress all the files or only the new ones?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> How do you adjust the ENB to make nights brighter?


This is one way, alter these values in enbseries.ini

AmbientLightingIntensityNight=1.225 (Higher = Brighter)

AmbientLightingCurveNight=1.175 (Lower = Brighter)


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## IronWill1991

Just curious, what fps you guys get on ENB slow or fast?


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Just curious, what fps you guys get on ENB slow or fast?


With SSAO slow, using 2x 6850s I get about 20-30 FPS on Ultra settings. Isn't really choppy or anything like that for me, so I'm not really bothered :\


----------



## Milamber

I am having to render everything twice since I play in 3D, so I get around 40fps.

2500K @4.8Ghz
2xGTX 580's overclocked like a monkey in a banana plantation


----------



## EoL RiNzleR




----------



## Droogie

I installled the FPSLimiter mod, and it really seems to have helped with my stuttering issues. It still happens, but not nearly as often. Especially around cities.

I'm wondering about the texture optimization, as well. Whether or not I have to re-apply it every time I install new textures.


----------



## Milamber

With that GPU Droogie I would aim for 1024 textures and fast SSAO ENB, I would also skip AA.


----------



## Droogie

Keeps randomly freezing and/or crashing to desktop. Every Bethesda game does this for me, though.


----------



## IronWill1991

I have been noticing that black background during loading screens are little brighter and it seems washed out. Same thing for any blackish areas. I hate washed out colors. Is this normal for fast ENB?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Keeps randomly freezing and/or crashing to desktop. Every Bethesda game does this for me, though.


I've had that happening to me the past couple weeks. Finally figured out what it was. I switched to offset voltage from manual voltage and forgot to turn off C6 Package support in BIOS, so this took away a lot of the 124 BSOD's (which I'd only get with Skyrim very randomly). I also set my VTT and PLL voltages back to auto. Since then I haven't had one crash. Mind you that for the last couple weeks I thought my rig was super stable, I've been blowing through -bigadv [email protected] projects and no crashes. But I would get a lockup or 124 BSOD whenever I play Skyrim.

In other words, don't blame it on the game all the time. Your rig could be super stable, but there could be one BIOS or AB setting that could be throwing everything off. Hope it gives you a little insight







Also, ENB and overclocked graphics cards sometimes don't play together very well. Try playing Skyrim @ stock clocks and see how stable it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I have been noticing that black background during loading screens are little brighter and it seems washed out. Same thing for any blackish areas. I hate washed out colors. Is this normal for fast ENB?


Yes this is normal depending on which ENB you are using. Milamber's latest ENB in his sig has that same effect going on. It is a bloom/gamma setting that is causing it, so there is no need to worry.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I've had that happening to me the past couple weeks. Finally figured out what it was. I switched to offset voltage from manual voltage and forgot to turn off C6 Package support in BIOS, so this took away a lot of the 124 BSOD's (which I'd only get with Skyrim very randomly). I also set my VTT and PLL voltages back to auto. Since then I haven't had one crash. Mind you that for the last couple weeks I thought my rig was super stable, I've been blowing through -bigadv [email protected] projects and no crashes. But I would get a lockup or 124 BSOD whenever I play Skyrim.
> In other words, don't blame it on the game all the time. Your rig could be super stable, but there could be one BIOS or AB setting that could be throwing everything off. Hope it gives you a little insight


I'm sticking with that it's a Bethesda game.







Fo3, Fo:NV. Oblivion, and Morrowind all do it, too.







It's just something I've come to learn to accept.

The system itself never freezes. It's just the game that does it. Either that, or it crashes to desktop. Even had a video driver failure the other day that caused me to have to re-seat the card. That happened in Oblivion earlier this week, too. I'm just not comfortable enough with my overclocking skills to go in there and tweak it for one game when everything else is stable, either. I've been perfectly stable for well over a year in everything but these games. The worst part is, they're my favorite games, lol. Besides S.T.A.L.K.E.R..


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm sticking with that it's a Bethesda game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fo3, Fo:NV. Oblivion, and Morrowind all do it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just something I've come to learn to accept.
> The system itself never freezes. It's just the game that does it. Either that, or it crashes to desktop. Even had a video driver failure the other day that caused me to have to re-seat the card. That happened in Oblivion earlier this week, too. I'm just not comfortable enough with my overclocking skills to go in there and tweak it for one game when everything else is stable, either. I've been perfectly stable for well over a year in everything but these games. The worst part is, they're my favorite games, lol. Besides S.T.A.L.K.E.R..


All Bethesda games use the exact same engine (Creation Engine = tweaked Gamebyro) , which means it stresses the same parts of your system when you play. Bethesda games are very memory intensive games and do a lot of IO during gameplay unlike most corridor games that load everything into memory at the beginning or a checkpoint. These IO operations and dynamic memory management is what makes these games so unstable. For me, the C6 package support being disabled was a very, very crucial step because my system would only freeze during loading screens (when my CPU was basically idle and therefore would cause cores to park (C6 package support), which when on offset voltage means your system will crash). As far as the memory errors go, ENB Injector was causing my game to crash whenever the Skyrim.exe process would get to 1.8Gb exactly. I switched back to the wrapper and now I'm hitting 2.2GB during gameplay.

Are your Bethesda games unstable without mods? If so, then yes I'll agree with you that you're just outta luck when it comes to Gamebyro. Otherwise, there is a mod or some program you are running in the background that is severely hindering your performance. Also, because of your system specs you'll have to trade IQ for Performance as Milamber said. No MSAA, use SMAA or FXAA. Smaller shadows and fast SSAO.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> All Bethesda games use the exact same engine (Creation Engine = tweaked Gamebyro) , which means it stresses the same parts of your system when you play. Bethesda games are very memory intensive games and do a lot of IO during gameplay unlike most corridor games that load everything into memory at the beginning or a checkpoint. These IO operations and dynamic memory management is what makes these games so unstable. For me, the C6 package support being disabled was a very, very crucial step because my system would only freeze during loading screens (when my CPU was basically idle and therefore would cause cores to park (C6 package support), which when on offset voltage means your system will crash). As far as the memory errors go, ENB Injector was causing my game to crash whenever the Skyrim.exe process would get to 1.8Gb exactly. I switched back to the wrapper and now I'm hitting 2.2GB during gameplay.
> Are your Bethesda games unstable without mods? If so, then yes I'll agree with you that you're just outta luck when it comes to Gamebyro. Otherwise, there is a mod or some program you are running in the background that is severely hindering your performance. Also, because of your system specs you'll have to trade IQ for Performance as Milamber said. No MSAA, use SMAA or FXAA. Smaller shadows and fast SSAO.


Yeah, I know the issues of it. I just know that these are common problems with Gamebryo.

Trying to run it in borderless window mode right now to see if that helps. SBW seems to work well with skse now.

It definitely runs smoother. Gonna see if it's stable. It's just one of the recommendations to try I found.


----------



## EasyC

Hello good looking


----------



## Droogie

Well, windowed mode seems to have fixed the crashing issues. I still get the performance hit, though. Gonna reduce some of my texture packs.

Do you think upgrading to a 3gb 580 would be worth it? The 4gb 680 may be out of my reach. The rest of my system should run the game fine.


----------



## Droogie

Lowered all my texture mods. Runs silky smooth now, but still crashes every 10 minutes.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Lowered all my texture mods. Runs silky smooth now, but still crashes every 10 minutes.


ive found i get issues like that due to a few things. doing things in this order tends to sort things out for me.

* do a full save (not quick save) then exit the game.
* install mods with nmm (assuming thats what you use).
* reset archive invalidation with nmm
* restart nmm
* reset archive invalidation again.
* launch game through steam (not skse if you use that).
* load your game and do a full save again.
* exit game.
* launch skyrim through nmm with skse if you use it, or just launch it with the normal game launcher or whatever you use.

* problem should be solved or not as bad as before *

even though it might seem a bit tedious i always do this now when updating or adding new mods. its rare that my game ever crashes or exits to desktop







of course, installing some incompatible mods or doing some crazy changes in the ini will most likely not be solved by this process but some other mod related problems often will. hope thats of some help to you


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I swear that image makes it look like an entirely different game. Nice screenshot


----------



## Lifeshield

They were taken while playing the *Moonpath to Elsweyr* mod.

Good mod.


----------



## grishkathefool

I thought you were doing a virgin play through, Lifeshield? What's with the Daedric?

lol

Hey, that picture of the Brick of Gold is OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I thought you were doing a virgin play through, Lifeshield? What's with the Daedric?
> 
> lol
> 
> Hey, that picture of the Brick of Gold is OUTSTANDING!


I am. I wanted to test some things out for my ENB configuration and it's easier to do with my main as she has alot of places open for travelling, making adjustment much easier than if I started from scratch.

Don't worry, Skarj Skullsplitter is still very much hungry for blood. Once I get this next update out of the door she'll be hunting herself some Imperial blood. 

Speaking of my next update I have got some really good optimizations going for the ENB configuration now. Improved FPS quite a fair bit so far.

Not sure if I can do much more now, lol.


----------



## EasyC

Incoming headache









Incoming migraine


----------



## shinji2k

Not running any visual mods, just trying out some 4960x1600 gaming.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> They were taken while playing the *Moonpath to Elsweyr* mod.
> 
> Good mod.


It made my game unstable when it first came out. Never bothered with it again.


----------



## Milamber

This was my first crack ENB and FXAA, it definitely won't be to everyone's taste including my own since it's aimed at a more fantasy look with deep blues and greens - to some it will appeal which is why I resurrected and finished it off with updates. This ENB has the night fix applied to it for glowing water...

There are two versions of this ENB + FXAA MOD:

SSAO Fast: Designed for higher performance
SSAO Slow: Designed for optimal image quality

Thanks to Modinn for his beta testing, all credits are in readme.

http://db.tt/SO2bUjS5 (Snow fixed)


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This was my first crack ENB and FXAA, it definitely won't be to everyone's taste including my own since it's aimed at a more fantasy look with deep blues and greens - to some it will appeal which is why I resurrected and finished it off with updates. This ENB has the night fix applied to it for glowing water...
> There are two versions of this ENB + FXAA MOD:
> 
> SSAO Fast: Designed for higher performance
> SSAO Slow: Designed for optimal image quality
> Thanks to Modinn for his beta testing, all credits are in readme.
> 
> Milamber 0.1 Offical ENB+FXAA 4902k .zip file


Just extract the one you want to the skyrim folder? I noticed 2 .txt files in there, as well as some empty folders.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Not running any visual mods


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Just extract the one you want to the skyrim folder? I noticed 2 .txt files in there, as well as some empty folders.


Extract the contents of the folder you want to e.g SSAO Performance into the skyrim folder were TESV.exe is.

If you cant install ENB then read up on it or stick to vanilla... I didnt include the installation because I expected ppl that use ENB to know how to extract files and where to put them.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what that means.


In the zip file. It has both ENB's.

Do I just extract the one that I want to use into my Skyrim folder before?

I'm also wondering what the 2 text files are for that seem to be seperate from the folders.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> In the zip file. It has both ENB's.
> Do I just extract the one that I want to use into my Skyrim folder before?
> I'm also wondering what the 2 text files are for that seem to be seperate from the folders.


Click screenshot to make bigger. Notice you move files into where TESV.exe is.


----------



## dartuil

milamber the file isnot well uploaded , its why he see empty folders
i downloaded it and get error








can you re-upload it ?


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> milamber the file isnot well uploaded , its why he see empty folders
> i downloaded it and get error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you re-upload it ?


Same for me, after extracting with Rar 4.11 I get 64 error messages saying "unknown methode used...". Repairing with winrar doen't work either.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Same for me, after extracting with Rar 4.11 I get 64 error messages saying "unknown methode used...". Repairing with winrar doen't work either.


Its because I used compression that looks like it is 7zip only. I had to squeeze it under 5MB... here is the link using Win7 zip program.

http://db.tt/SO2bUjS5


----------



## dartuil

yes 7zip do it


----------



## propa

So many AWESOME Pics here nice m8tes


----------



## grishkathefool

propa - I probably already asked you this, but what are your system specs?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> propa - I probably already asked you this, but what are your system specs?


i7 [email protected]
8GB Ram
AMD HD5870 [email protected]
Win7 64 Ulimate


----------



## grishkathefool

That's right, I remember now. I'd say it's doing a great job on Skyrim then!


----------



## grishkathefool




----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## Evo X

Hey, Milamber. Is there any way to get your enb to run with 3D Vision? I like the visual improvements, but I cannot go back to playing Skyrim in 2D after almost 100 hours of playing it in 3D. It just makes the world come alive and increases immersiveness so much. I am using the Helix 3D fix for patch 1.5 btw.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Hey, Milamber. Is there any way to get your enb to run with 3D Vision? I like the visual improvements, but I cannot go back to playing Skyrim in 2D after almost 100 hours of playing it in 3D. It just makes the world come alive and increases immersiveness so much. I am using the Helix 3D fix for patch 1.5 btw.


Sure is! gimme a sec.

Right... now what some people dont realize is this... with 3dvision the shaders changed in Skyrim 1.5 for shadow depth causing Helix mod to only work with INjFX until a fix could be sorted, but I found a way around this









Use this:

3dvision.zip 288k .zip file


For ENB to work with FXAA you need to quote the enb proxyLib code under the FXAA one (like my attached file)

Code:



Code:


[General]
ProxyLib = F:\Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\fxaa.dll
ProxyLib = F:\Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\d3d9_enb.dll

The 3d layers will be screwed up when you fire the game up which is normal, but here is the secret!

When you ALT TAB, click outside of the Skyrim window so the focus is on something other than Skyrim then click back on Skyrim window and it will go full screen back into the game and voilla everything will be 3D! Now for me, this happens twice then I am good after that!

Any probs let me know!


----------



## EasyC




----------



## Chobbit

For some reason everytime I add a d3d9.dll to m skyrim directory, the launcher crashes when it starts detecting graphic settings and when the game goes to run a cmd box appears for a second then dissapears and nothing happens, however if I remove the d3d9.dll file it loads perfectly fine. I've tried a number of enb configs that used to work, I've even reinstalled the game again and its still not working.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> For some reason everytime I add a d3d9.dll to m skyrim directory, the launcher crashes when it starts detecting graphic settings and when the game goes to run a cmd box appears for a second then dissapears and nothing happens, however if I remove the d3d9.dll file it loads perfectly fine. I've tried a number of enb configs that used to work, I've even reinstalled the game again and its still not working.
> Any ideas? Thanks


Go into skyrimprefs.ini in your "my documents" page, and change sD3DDevice="Nvidia GeForce GTX 580" to sD3DDevice="ENB".

good luck


----------



## propa

ENB Lighting Part 3


----------



## Brainsick

That dragon looks badass!


----------



## Lifeshield

My ENB configuration is now complete. I feel I've reached about as far as I can go with it now other than the odd optimization here and there for performance.

So with no further ado I introduce the final version of Unreal Cinema.

*UNREAL CINEMA*

*The Directors Cut*

**

*INTRODUCTION*

Unreal Cinema is an ENB configuration designed to give a cinematic, and immersive feel to The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. It uses HD6's Custom Shaders, Matso's Depth of Field, Matso's Immersive Sun, Confidence Man's Water Textures, Jasmin's Letterbox Vignette & Mindflux's Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.

Nights are darker than vanilla by default. I reccommend packing a Torch or having Candlelight to memory. Instructions how to enable brighter nights are included in the Effects and Brighter Nights section.

Mods I reccommend using are:

*Skyrim Total Enhancement Project*

*Skyrim Distant Detail*

*Revamped Exterior Fog*

*Remove Ambient Interior Fog*

*Static Mesh Improvement Mod*

*Candlelight Toggle*

*Optimizer Textures*

*INSTALLATION*

Backup your saves and any d3d9.dll files in your Skyrim directory.

Remove any previous ENB/FXAA and lighting esp files to avoid confliction.

Download ENB from *www.enbdev.com*, choosing v0.102, v0.103, or 0.108 and install it into your Skyrim directory.

Open the Unreal Cinema folder and extract into your Skyrim directory. Overwrite if prompted.

Set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1, bEnableFileSelection=1 & DepthOfField=0 in skyrimprefs.ini

If using Injector, run the Injector application then click hide to tray.

Launch The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, go into Data Files, and make sure the Further Dark Dungeons for ENB esp file is enabled.

**

*EFFECTS & BRIGHTER NIGHTS*
If you have not read this section I will not answer your questions.

*Enabling SSAO*
To enable SSAO change EnableAmbientOcclusion=False to EnableAmbientOcclusion=True in enbseries.ini.

*Brighter Nights*
To enable Brighter Nights comment out #define HD6_DARKER_NIGHTS in enbeffect.fx

*Disabling Depth of Field*
To disable Depth of Field go into enbseries.ini and change DepthOfField=True to DepthOfField=False.

*Disabling Letterbox Vignette*
To disable Letterbox Vignette go into enfeffect.fx and comment out #define HD6_VIGNETTE

*Disabling Film Grain*
To disable Film Grain remove the effect text file from your Skyrim Directory. Note the effect text file, not the enb effect.fx file.

*F.A.Q*

*Will this overwrite any other mods?*

If you have any sun or sunglare textures installed the textures in the Sky folder will overwrite them. If you do not want to overwrite them then do not install the Sky folder. If you do not like the sunglare effect then remove the sunglare.dds file from Data -> Textures -> Sky.

This file will also add a waterfoam texture that decreases the brightnes of water foam which allows fire intensity to be increased. This may overwrite other water textures installed. If you do not want to overwrite them then do not install the Effects folder. If you wish to remove this texture remove fxwhitewater01.dds from Data -> Textures -> Effects.

*Why is everything dark/bright?*
This is likely caused by the difference in monitor settings. Just increase your in game brightness level a little to a level that you are comfortable with. To increase brightness of nights only see the Effects and Brighter Nights section. You should be able to "only just" make your way around at night without a Torch.

*I don't have great performance*
ENB can be very taxing on an average system. If you have a GPU with limited VRAM, and tons of large texture mods installed, this can cause performance issues.
Try enabling the FPS limiter in game by pressing the Home key. This can make the game smoother at the cost of slightly increased loading times.
Failing that try disabling some of the effects. Depth of Field, SSAO, Vignette, and Film Grain can all have a performance cost with ENB. So try disabling them if you find the performance just isn't enough.
You can also try using a texture compressor to improve your performance. I have a complete S.T.E.P installed and got a 7FPS increase aswell as improved performance overall.

Lastly you can use 0.108 for better performance but you'll suffer some side effects, like not being able to use SSAO or Depth of Field. Some distant terrain looks out of place too.
It's also worth noting that no ENB can ever be one hundred percent perfect for performance (until it is optimised by it's developer) without alot of quality resources being cutback. What's good for one person may not neccessarily be good for someone else. This is the case with every ENB, even those geared towards high performance.
With that in mind I won't lie to you, this is a configuration aimed at visual quality over performance for high end users, so don't be surprised if your average system cannot handle the full configuration. Feel free to try though. 

*My grass is sometimes ghosting.*

Post Patch 1.5 grass causes ghosting, mainly viewable on Tundra grass.

*I cannot see underwater.*

Post Patch 1.5 cause zero visibility when swimming underwater. Disable Depth of Field in skyrimprefs.ini. Set DepthOfField=0

*How can I alter a setting I dislike?*

If you wish to edit the ENB more to your personal taste then I reccommend checking out the *Guide to ENB Series mods*. If that doesn't answer your question then feel free to ask me on the comments section and I'll try my best to help.

*Is there an in game FPS counter?*

Yes. If you wish to enable the ENB FPS Counter, press * on your number pad.

*How can I take a screenshot with all the effects applied?*

If you wish to take a screenshot, press Insert. This will ensure the screenshot is taken with all effects applied.

*Is there any way to disable the ENB in game?*

If you wish to disable the ENB, press Shift+F12.



*CREDITS*

Unreal Warfare (ENB Profile Configuration & Mod Compilation)
Boris Vorontsov (ENB Series)
HeliosDoubleSix (Custom ENB Shaders)
Matso (Custom Depth of Field, Immersive Sun, Pallettes)
Jasmin (Letterbox Vignette)
Mindflux (Further Dark Dungeons for ENB)
Confidence Man (Dark Water Foam Texture for ENB)

Also a big thankyou to everyone who has supported my work.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*

*Beautiful Skyrim*

*Skyrim Nexus*


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My ENB configuration is now complete. I feel I've reached about as far as I can go with it now other than the odd optimization here and there for performance.


I'll have to download this later and give it a try for kicks. Thanks for sharing it with us, massive props for putting in the commitment to get these ENB configs put together. I know it takes a lot of work and endless hours of tweaking one setting to look amazing in one lighting condition and then mess up in another. And that goes out to all of the other people who've released their configs on here. You all simply don't get the proper amount of recognition for your hard work. Hopefully I can fill that gap in a little.


----------



## dartuil

the screen you see is how it look like?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I'll have to download this later and give it a try for kicks. Thanks for sharing it with us, massive props for putting in the commitment to get these ENB configs put together. I know it takes a lot of work and endless hours of tweaking one setting to look amazing in one lighting condition and then mess up in another. And that goes out to all of the other people who've released their configs on here. You all simply don't get the proper amount of recognition for your hard work. Hopefully I can fill that gap in a little.


Yeah, hours isn't the word. I think this has been ongoing, on and off since I discovered ENB, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> the screen you see is how it look like?


Most of my past screenshots were achieved with this ENB configuration (including the ones on the file description). There's a few minor changes but more in colour adjustment to fix things that looked out of place (like faces being too pale, or reflection banding on skin).

Here's a few I just took a few minutes ago to give you an idea of what it looks like with the HUD up etc. Just random screenshots, nothing special or dressed up.

tfc 1 + tm



Third person idle with weapon drawn



Killcam



First person with bow


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> For some reason everytime I add a d3d9.dll to m skyrim directory, the launcher crashes when it starts detecting graphic settings and when the game goes to run a cmd box appears for a second then dissapears and nothing happens, however if I remove the d3d9.dll file it loads perfectly fine. I've tried a number of enb configs that used to work, I've even reinstalled the game again and its still not working.
> Any ideas? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Go into skyrimprefs.ini in your "my documents" page, and change sD3DDevice="Nvidia GeForce GTX 580" to sD3DDevice="ENB".
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> For some reason everytime I add a d3d9.dll to m skyrim directory, the launcher crashes when it starts detecting graphic settings and when the game goes to run a cmd box appears for a second then dissapears and nothing happens, however if I remove the d3d9.dll file it loads perfectly fine. I've tried a number of enb configs that used to work, I've even reinstalled the game again and its still not working.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks


MetallicAcid -

Are you using SKSE? The only time a Command window pops up for me is when I launch the game with the SKSE launcher.

When you are installing ENB profiles, are you getting the binaries from Boris' website or just drag and dropping the profile stuff into your Skyrim folder? If you have the binaries from Boris the following should happen. When you launch the game, Skyrim will detect the ENB binaries and change the sD3DDevice to ENB then show you a message that says Video Hardware deteced or some such and your Video Settings will be changed. To confirm that the change to ENB was made, you can open your Skyrimprefs.ini and look for sD3DDevice whereupon it should say ENB.

If you manually change it to say ENB and don't have legitimate Binaries installed, Skyrim will simply change it back to "Your GPU Here".

I highly recommend you carefully read Lifeshield's last post and follow the installation instructions to the letter. To be clear, Boris does not allow his binaries to be hosted anywhere but his website. So if you download a Profile from Nexus, or here, or somewhere else and don't get his Binaries from him (Free) it won't work.

The Binaries are the .dlls in the folder. So, for instance, download someone's ENB profile. Open the folder and put everything in your Skyrim folder. Then download the ENB .102 from Boris, open that folder, then only copy the dlls into your Skyrim folder. (the one with TESV.exe)

FYI, I find that Boris' website doesn't load right for me without using IE (insert yuk face here)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> To be clear, Boris does not allow his binaries to be hosted anywhere but his website.


It's just the Nexus he doesn't allow the binaries to be uploaded to, you can upload them anywhere else (at least until he says otherwise), for future reference.

Quote:


> From now, license changes and posting any ENBSeries binary files strictly prohibited on nexus sites, only presets and shaders possible (dll or exe are binary, not allowed). All existing files must to be modified or they will be deleted by request.


 

I don't actually see it in his license agreement though (though I honour his request on the Nexus). 

Quote:


> *LICENSE AGREEMENT AND DISTRIBUTION RULES:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Copyrights of the ENBSeries (the SOFTWARE) exclusively belongs to AUTHOR - Vorontsov Boris (ENB developer).
> 2 ENBSeries is DonateWare application (freeware), which means you may or may not pay for this software to the author as donation.
> 3 Software provided "AS IS", without warranty of any kind, use it on your own risk.
> 4 You agree not to change or remove any parts of software (files in archive or installer) without author permission. Decompilation, reverse enginering, disassembling, debugging or changing resources of software is prohibited.
> 5 You may use and distribute software in commercial or non-commercial purposes. For commercial use it is required to warn about using this software (in credits, on the box or other places). Commercial distribution of software as part of the games without author permission prohibited.
> 6 Author reserve the right to change these license agreement.
> 7 All the rights, not described in this license agreement belongs to author.
> 8 You allowed to add new files to ENBSeries archive or installer.
> 9 You may sell presets, shaders, bitmaps, documentation and any other components for ENBSeries, except binary files (dll, exe) created by author of ENBSeries.
> 10 Custom presets, shaders, bitmaps, documentation and any other components for ENBSeries belongs to their authors and may have copyrights and license.
> 
> By executing the ENBSeries you accepting terms of use and this license agreement.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah, hours isn't the word. I think this has been ongoing, on and off since I discovered ENB, lol.
> 
> Most of my past screenshots were achieved with this ENB configuration (including the ones on the file description). There's a few minor changes but more in colour adjustment to fix things that looked out of place (like faces being too pale, or reflection banding on skin).
> 
> Here's a few I just took a few minutes ago to give you an idea of what it looks like with the HUD up etc. Just random screenshots, nothing special or dressed up.
> 
> tfc 1 + tm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third person idle with weapon drawn
> 
> 
> 
> Killcam
> 
> 
> 
> First person with bow


look cool man you install mods with the manager or yourself?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> look cool man you install mods with the manager or yourself?


Manually.


----------



## propa

ENB Lighting Part4


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> MetallicAcid -
> Are you using SKSE? The only time a Command window pops up for me is when I launch the game with the SKSE launcher.
> When you are installing ENB profiles, are you getting the binaries from Boris' website or just drag and dropping the profile stuff into your Skyrim folder? If you have the binaries from Boris the following should happen. When you launch the game, Skyrim will detect the ENB binaries and change the sD3DDevice to ENB then show you a message that says Video Hardware deteced or some such and your Video Settings will be changed. To confirm that the change to ENB was made, you can open your Skyrimprefs.ini and look for sD3DDevice whereupon it should say ENB.
> If you manually change it to say ENB and don't have legitimate Binaries installed, Skyrim will simply change it back to "Your GPU Here".
> I highly recommend you carefully read Lifeshield's last post and follow the installation instructions to the letter. To be clear, Boris does not allow his binaries to be hosted anywhere but his website. So if you download a Profile from Nexus, or here, or somewhere else and don't get his Binaries from him (Free) it won't work.
> The Binaries are the .dlls in the folder. So, for instance, download someone's ENB profile. Open the folder and put everything in your Skyrim folder. Then download the ENB .102 from Boris, open that folder, then only copy the dlls into your Skyrim folder. (the one with TESV.exe)
> FYI, I find that Boris' website doesn't load right for me without using IE (insert yuk face here)


Yes, I am using SKSE. I forgot the fact that not everyone knows what it is, or even uses it for that matter.

I also assumed that Chobit had read step for step, a guide on how to install ENB, and offered a point that he might want to look into


----------



## Slightly skewed

SHarpshooters ENB profile is up. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15105

I took a look at it last night, and it's pretty decent all around. Some areas look better than others. It's a combination of RL and ENB. I might work on it a bit and see what I can come up with.


----------



## propa

I have use the Sharpshooters Sunglare and Corona


----------



## sanjuroM

@propa :

enjoying your screenies. You probably got asked before but any chance of sharing your ENB presets and what other mods you use to get that look?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

can anyone please recommend me a DoF mod much appreciated thanks


----------



## Big Shabazz

If you don't use the ENB DoF, I'd recommend Dynavision on the Nexus. It's pretty awesome and gives a spell to configure it to your liking.

I'd link it, but I'm at work and all gaming sites are blocked :-/


----------



## DreamScar

Finally got home from deployment to build the new rig. Everything is up and running strong, now Skyrim has me captivated. S.T.E.P.+Milamers ENB:


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My ENB configuration is now complete. I feel I've reached about as far as I can go with it now other than the odd optimization here and there for performance.
> So with no further ado I introduce the final version of Unreal Cinema.


This may make me try ENB again.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> This may make me try ENB again.


Why did you get rid of it? you have a sick rig.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> If you don't use the ENB DoF, I'd recommend Dynavision on the Nexus. It's pretty awesome and gives a spell to configure it to your liking.
> I'd link it, but I'm at work and all gaming sites are blocked :-/


Yeh Dynavision is great







It's good the way you can just use a spell to call up the settings - real easy to do! http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12525


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah, hours isn't the word. I think this has been ongoing, on and off since I discovered ENB, lol.
> 
> Most of my past screenshots were achieved with this ENB configuration (including the ones on the file description). There's a few minor changes but more in colour adjustment to fix things that looked out of place (like faces being too pale, or reflection banding on skin).
> 
> Here's a few I just took a few minutes ago to give you an idea of what it looks like with the HUD up etc. Just random screenshots, nothing special or dressed up.
> 
> tfc 1 + tm
> 
> Third person idle with weapon drawn
> 
> Killcam
> 
> First person with bow


Nice.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Working on ENB.

1st is without realistic lighting.



*Random sweeping shot







*


These shots are using realistic lighting.






Drawn inspiration (and some clues) from Milamber, Lifeshield (A.K.A Unreal Warfare), Bokeh from that guy that made Total Immersion I (Nexus), and much help from Boris' information within his forums.

Comments?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Working on ENB.


Nice job, some really good looking shots there and interesting ones too. Especially, the charred draugr.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Nice job, some really good looking shots there and interesting ones too. Especially, the charred draugr.


Cheers mate!


----------



## propa

ENB Lighting TEST Part 5


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> ENB Lighting TEST Part 5


Fantastic pictures Propa!


----------



## Dizzymagoo

All of these photos look amazing! Good work everyone!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> MetallicAcid -
> Are you using SKSE? The only time a Command window pops up for me is when I launch the game with the SKSE launcher.
> When you are installing ENB profiles, are you getting the binaries from Boris' website or just drag and dropping the profile stuff into your Skyrim folder? If you have the binaries from Boris the following should happen. When you launch the game, Skyrim will detect the ENB binaries and change the sD3DDevice to ENB then show you a message that says Video Hardware deteced or some such and your Video Settings will be changed. To confirm that the change to ENB was made, you can open your Skyrimprefs.ini and look for sD3DDevice whereupon it should say ENB.
> If you manually change it to say ENB and don't have legitimate Binaries installed, Skyrim will simply change it back to "Your GPU Here".
> I highly recommend you carefully read Lifeshield's last post and follow the installation instructions to the letter. To be clear, Boris does not allow his binaries to be hosted anywhere but his website. So if you download a Profile from Nexus, or here, or somewhere else and don't get his Binaries from him (Free) it won't work.
> The Binaries are the .dlls in the folder. So, for instance, download someone's ENB profile. Open the folder and put everything in your Skyrim folder. Then download the ENB .102 from Boris, open that folder, then only copy the dlls into your Skyrim folder. (the one with TESV.exe)
> FYI, I find that Boris' website doesn't load right for me without using IE (insert yuk face here)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using SKSE. I forgot the fact that not everyone knows what it is, or even uses it for that matter.
> 
> I also assumed that Chobit had read step for step, a guide on how to install ENB, and offered a point that he might want to look into
Click to expand...

OMG, I am sooo sorry, Acid. I totally mis-responded. My WoT was directed at chobba, for sure. However, I would like to add that your screens are looking nice. (regarding you working on your ENB config)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Drawn inspiration (and some clues) from Milamber, Lifeshield (A.K.A Unreal Warfare), Bokeh from that guy that made Total Immersion I (Nexus), and much help from Boris' information within his forums.
> 
> Comments?


I'm honoured that my own work managed to help & inspire you. Keep up the good work. It's looking good so far.

If you ever need any help, pointers, or resources, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Droogie

Hmm. I'm still having crash to desktop issues. Happens completely random. I did find this in my skyrim.ini. iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=3221225472

Should I try increasing that? Seems it is limited to 3.2gb of memory usage or something. I just can't figure out the cause of the crashing. There is no error or anything. It just closes.


----------



## grishkathefool

I found this so far:
Quote:


> Go to C:\Users\[USERNAME]\Documents\My Games\Skyrim
> Open skyrim.ini, and check for [Papyrus] section. If it's not present, just create one at the end of the file.
> Add iMinMemoryPageSize=100000 and iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
> Add iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000
> WARNING! Do not increase iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes value, because memory fragmentation may cause the game to crash or freeze.


I don't think I would make the iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes that big though.

One guy I read said that it was related to too many inactive Skyrim files on his HDD, but I don't think that's a real issue.

Have you tried lowering your graphics settings, particularly your Shadows?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> SHarpshooters ENB profile is up. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15105
> I took a look at it last night, and it's pretty decent all around. Some areas look better than others. It's a combination of RL and ENB. I might work on it a bit and see what I can come up with.


I like this one. It doesn't add washed out white colors in the darker areas and black background on loading screen. Plus it's less demanding, but still I get fps in 20s when I look out when standing outside of Whiterun's main gate. Not to mention I'm running on uGrids 9, and few minor texture mods.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## grishkathefool

*Gorgeous...*


----------



## Brainsick

I agree, looks great!


----------



## delow




----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Working on ENB.
> 
> Drawn inspiration (and some clues) from Milamber, Lifeshield (A.K.A Unreal Warfare), Bokeh from that guy that made Total Immersion I (Nexus), and much help from Boris' information within his forums.
> Comments?


Great work, seems you take the best of both seetings (just my taste







) and combined it perfectly. That what i try since a few days but definitly without such results.


----------



## Lifeshield

Crazy FPS running Unreal Cinema with 0.108. I made no changes to the config. Running at high (it defaults at high) with AA off (because my drivers do not like AA).

0.108 turns alot of stuff off hence the high FPS and difference in visual quality. There's no Depth of Field for example.











I think that last one was a fluke but it held, lol.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Why did you get rid of it? you have a sick rig.


Actually, the last time I did, the performance loss, though minimal, and other anomalies, I decided I would be fine with a good FXAA config., and Milamber had made one a while back. I've just been playing using that lately.


----------



## Toology

Yeah i have been using 108 for a long time. I dont miss DOF at all and i can force SSAO through my drivers and can crank my ugrids up to 11 with all my texture mods, i also use SMAA on ultra for AA. Im still waiting on a couple of members that i emailed this too to get back to me on how they like it before i release it on skyrim nexus.


----------



## Lifeshield

Only thing I don't like about 0.108 is how it washes out the background, like mountains, etc. Only real way to change some lighting values I find is through pallettes.

The lack of control really puts me off bothering with it.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Only thing I don't like about 0.108 is how it washes out the background, like mountains, etc. Only real way to change some lighting values I find is through pallettes.
> 
> The lack of control really puts me off bothering with it.


You are 100% right, i stated in a post a while back it is a royal pain in the butt to get right. Most of the adjustments i do are in the enbeffects file and what you are limited to in the enbseries.ini.


----------



## Milamber

ENB in sig...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Only thing I don't like about 0.108 is how it washes out the background, like mountains, etc. Only real way to change some lighting values I find is through pallettes.
> 
> The lack of control really puts me off bothering with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% right, i stated in a post a while back it is a royal pain in the butt to get right. Most of the adjustments i do are in the enbeffects file and what you are limited to in the enbseries.ini.
Click to expand...

One good thing out of it though is that HD6's tweaks work with it (like Define Dark Nights, etc) which can be a help.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> One good thing out of it though is that HD6's tweaks work with it (like Define Dark Nights, etc) which can be a help.


I know, i was so happy it worked or there was no hope for 108


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> One good thing out of it though is that HD6's tweaks work with it (like Define Dark Nights, etc) which can be a help.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, i was so happy it worked or there was no hope for 108
Click to expand...

Without a doubt, haha.

Look forward to seeing what you managed to do with it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Yeah i have been using 108 for a long time. I dont miss DOF at all and i can force SSAO through my drivers and can crank my ugrids up to 11 with all my texture mods, i also use SMAA on ultra for AA. Im still waiting on a couple of members that i emailed this too to get back to me on how they like it before i release it on skyrim nexus.


Well, hurry up and release it at nexus. I want to try it out sometime. Any performance loss?


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Well, hurry up and release it at nexus. I want to try it out sometime. Any performance loss?


Actually there is a huge performance GAIN. When i ran 102enb with my texture mods and ugrids at 9 i had around 75%-85% gpu usage on average. With these setting and texture mods and my ugrids set at 9 my gpu usage runs around 35%-50%. I also was able to upgrade to the 1.5 patch and not have any of the bugs that it has on enb102. But as lifeshield and i stated, it is limited and doesnt contain DOF and enb SSAO, although you can force SSAO with nvidia control panel.


----------



## Lifeshield

You also get this sometimes aswell which is very immersion breaking. This is from Stakados latest (which aside from this issue looks pretty good).



As much as I love the performance that just annoys me to no end. I just cannot play with mountains that look like that. Haha.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Actually there is a huge performance GAIN. When i ran 102enb with my texture mods and ugrids at 9 i had around 75%-85% gpu usage on average. With these setting and texture mods and my ugrids set at 9 my gpu usage runs around 35%-50%. I also was able to upgrade to the 1.5 patch and not have any of the bugs that it has on enb102. But as lifeshield and i stated, it is limited and doesnt contain DOF and enb SSAO, although you can force SSAO with nvidia control panel.


Wow, that's good to hear. Milamber's ENB is very heavy on performance.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You also get this sometimes aswell which is very immersion breaking. This is from Stakados latest (which aside from this issue looks pretty good).
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love the performance that just annoys me to no end. I just cannot play with mountains that look like that. Haha.


hmmm i haven't had that problem on my profile at least not that i have seen, my mountains looks like this ( shot from earlier today )


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Actually there is a huge performance GAIN. When i ran 102enb with my texture mods and ugrids at 9 i had around 75%-85% gpu usage on average. With these setting and texture mods and my ugrids set at 9 my gpu usage runs around 35%-50%. I also was able to upgrade to the 1.5 patch and not have any of the bugs that it has on enb102. But as lifeshield and i stated, it is limited and doesnt contain DOF and enb SSAO, although you can force SSAO with nvidia control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's good to hear. Milamber's ENB is very heavy on performance.
Click to expand...

It was intended to run on my rig in 3d the way I wanted it to look. Performance is great for me and I'm having to double the image.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PliXer

Seeing all those pics make me think ... PC FTW!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You also get this sometimes aswell which is very immersion breaking. This is from Stakados latest (which aside from this issue looks pretty good).
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love the performance that just annoys me to no end. I just cannot play with mountains that look like that. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i haven't had that problem on my profile at least not that i have seen, my mountains looks like this ( shot from earlier today )
Click to expand...

Most of the time his look like that too. When I run UC with 0.108 mine look like that (or similar, as you can see in the previous pics I posted of an unmodified UC running on 0.108).

Every now and then they go strange like that pic I posted with Stakados though, regardless of the setup that I've tried (so far). It seems to be a weather issue so maybe something that can be fixed with Realistic Lighting.

Either that or you have a secret ready to unleash on the world and it needs to come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Actually there is a huge performance GAIN. When i ran 102enb with my texture mods and ugrids at 9 i had around 75%-85% gpu usage on average. With these setting and texture mods and my ugrids set at 9 my gpu usage runs around 35%-50%. I also was able to upgrade to the 1.5 patch and not have any of the bugs that it has on enb102. But as lifeshield and i stated, it is limited and doesnt contain DOF and enb SSAO, although you can force SSAO with nvidia control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's good to hear. Milamber's ENB is very heavy on performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was intended to run on my rig in 3d the way I wanted it to look. Performance is great for me and I'm having to double the image.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

You have a 2500k and 2x580's. If that was my system and performance wasn't great I'd want my money back!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*


That there makes me want to go get another GTX580 right *now*. So sick.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> That there makes me want to go get another GTX580 right *now*. So sick.


That is based off of ENB v108, you won't need another 580 for that config because v108 is so stripped down in features that it has almost 0 performance hit. In some cases it has actually improved FPS by 4 or 5 for some people due to various optimizations and vendor hacks Boris has implemented. You'd easily get 60 fps everywhere with your sig rig.


----------



## propa

MY new ENB Skyrim Safari Story, love this Pictures


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> That there makes me want to go get another GTX580 right *now*. So sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is based off of ENB v108, you won't need another 580 for that config because v108 is so stripped down in features that it has almost 0 performance hit. In some cases it has actually improved FPS by 4 or 5 for some people due to various optimizations and vendor hacks Boris has implemented. You'd easily get 60 fps everywhere with your sig rig.
Click to expand...

What Modinn said. I can push 60FPS easy with 0.108 in most outdoor locations. Breaking 100FPS in some outdoor locations.


----------



## Herbie211

Hi guys. Is there a way to change esm/esp load order WITHOUT using mod manager? tia...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herbie211*
> 
> Hi guys. Is there a way to change esm/esp load order WITHOUT using mod manager? tia...


Via the launcher. Click Data Files, click on the mod you want to move then load order arrows up or down.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Herbie211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Via the launcher. Click Data Files, click on the mod you want to move then load order arrows up or down.


Thanks life. Unfortunately, I'm running 1.4.21 of tesv and load order was implemented in 1.4.26. Apparently there is a utility called BOSS that may help me. I have SKSE installed because I wanted to try out the categorized favorites mod but I cant find any documentation on how to use it to affect load order. I've discovered a file called plugins.txt on my pc (did SKSE put it there?) and I'm going to back it up and hack it. I really have no clue what i'm doing, lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

Boss will work well for you, then, Herbie.


----------



## Droogie

I'm getting really weird lighting in some places now. Like, even in lit rooms with candles, it's almost pitch black.


----------



## Brainsick

@Milamber: How would I like your newest ENB release? Does it have bright colors and high saturation? Im really liking the config you sent me so far


----------



## grishkathefool

nevermind


----------



## gtarmanrob

im running Milaber's ENB with SSAO Slow config, and 8xAA/8xAF and while im not synced at 60fps, the game is more than playable. its enough to put up with to take some awesome pics







but now my game just randomly pooped itself. i cant cast Bound Sword or i crash to desktop.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> @Milamber: How would I like your newest ENB release? Does it have bright colors and high saturation? Im really liking the config you sent me so far


It's not my kinda style really, but you might like it. I only resurrected it coz I was digging through my backups.





































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You have a 2500k and 2x580's. If that was my system and performance wasn't great I'd want my money back!


You would easily be dissapointed then.

Rendering ENB with my setup doesnt mean you automatically get good fps, depends on many factors such as pref detail, resolution, AA, and MSAA. 3D performance is also a killer with ENB and many games struggle with my setup such as Witcher 2.


----------



## Milamber

Double post - sorry.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> I cant cast Bound Sword or i crash to desktop.


You have a corrupted save.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> Rendering ENB with my setup doesnt mean you automatically get good fps, depends on many factors such as pref detail, resolution, AA, and MSAA. 3D performance is also a killer with ENB and many games struggle with my setup such as Witcher 2.


Well no **** sherlock.









I would think you would still get much better performance than I do however. The fact that you can even play Skyrim in 3D with ENB says enough. That's more than alot of others can do.

So yeah my opinion still stands.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You have a corrupted save.
> 
> Well no **** sherlock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think you would still get much better performance than I do however. The fact that you can even play Skyrim in 3D with ENB says enough. That's more than alot of others can do.
> 
> So yeah my opinion still stands.


No need to rude, perhaps choose a better choice of wording next time If you want to play that game then take it offline.... Perhaps stick to posting screenshots its less intrusive


----------



## Lifeshield

There wasn't an ounce of rudeness intended in that post. If you feel there was then perhaps you should take a more light hearted approach to conversation with me in future Milamber.


----------



## Maian

I'm fairly certain it was the initial statement in your reply to Milamber that gave off a negative tone. The smiley chosen doesn't really give off the 'playful' vibe when coupled with the sentence preceding it. If you used







instead, it most likely would've been read a lot more light-hearted than it ended up being.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Politics!!!


----------



## Toology

We fellow ENB'ers need to stick together







. Seriously though, i am amazed how great everyones ENB is, this is just one of the things that make pc gaming so amazing.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Politics!!!


I don't do politics. I leave that job to the corrupt and the insane.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> We fellow ENB'ers need to stick together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you snore you're not sleeping in my tent.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't do politics. I leave that job to the corrupt and the insane.


You are the green party then


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't do politics. I leave that job to the corrupt and the insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the green party then
Click to expand...

I think I'd rather shoot an environmental activist than be one.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think I'd rather shoot an environmental activist than be one.


BWAHAHAHAA


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Politics!!!


All good from my end, I got no probs with anyone on here... it was just miscommunication I think


----------



## GeforceGTS

I think it was the







after no poo sherlock, if he had used a







I think you would of reacted different









and.. It's killing me having no CPU to play Skyrim.. I was thinking of picking up a cheap Celeron G530 until ivy is released if I can find one for around £25 ;x

and I guess I'll have to post an old screen, since I can't take any new ones


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Politics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All good from my end, I got no probs with anyone on here... it was just miscommunication I think
Click to expand...

I agree.

What's done is done. Let's move on shall we?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Just chillin in the Rat Ways


----------



## Herbie211

Well, personalized music was a disappointing mod. Jumped through hoops to get it to be in the third slot of load order and it froze the game or failed to play music or cutoff all the other game sound. Probably re-try after bethesda fixes grass shadows and i'm running 1.5.


----------



## Lifeshield

All taken with a new config aimed at performance while retaining good visual quality. Uses 0.102 Tatsudoshi.















You can try it out *here*.


----------



## Maian

Finally installed an ENB (by HBogard). Some screenshots showing it off (with a new character since ALL of my saves were corrupted).

Actually, the first two shots are done using SharpShooter's ENB, and the rest are done with HBogard's with the lighting done using Ultra Realistic World Lighting. I like the saturation (nice change from the dullness of Skyrim), though with the ENB it causes a weird effect near word-walls.





Valerian:




Brynjolf:


----------



## DMills

Damn dragons always end up catching me near my quest target. Luckily this one helped me kill a giant and his mammoth.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Finally installed an ENB (by HBogard). Some screenshots showing it off (with a new character since ALL of my saves were corrupted).
> 
> Actually, the first two shots are done using SharpShooter's ENB, and the rest are done with HBogard's with the lighting done using Ultra Realistic World Lighting. I like the saturation (nice change from the dullness of Skyrim), though with the ENB it causes a weird effect near word-walls.
> 
> Valerian:


I love the colors in this shot. What shield is that, pray tell?


----------



## Maian

It's the Light Imperial Shield, but replaced by the mod, Perfect Legionnaire 3.0.

I use the Red-Cloth version, so as to stick a bit more to what Bethesda intended (Imperials as Red vs. Stormcloaks as Blue). I don't use the Gladius that you can download (replaces the Imperial Sword).


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Been extremely busy (in Life) and finally had some time to play with things again







I needed a break from my Final config so I reloaded my Original config and stripped out injFX so it's just ENB ONLY.. made a few changes here and there and ended up with this..


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Been extremely busy (in Life) and finally had some time to play with things again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a break from my Final config so I reloaded my Original config and stripped out injFX so it's just ENB ONLY.. made a few changes here and there and ended up with this..


Dude I think that your config looks FANTASTIC!

I would love to try it and compare it to mine


----------



## Maian

Handful of pretty shots in there! Config looks pretty sweet, though (in my opinion) the daytime shadows (and nighttime as well) look a little too dark. Still, I get too antsy and want to play, so I couldn't ever sit down and devote the amount of time you and the other posters here have put into tweaking to get your ideal ENB settings. Too much.

Some more of my shots, using my save game of my Imperial, Valerian.

Vigilant of Stendarr:


Illia, on a quest to take down her mother:






Caravan massacre I stumbled upon - road through the mountains East of Helgen:


Finally making it to Whiterun - assisting Aela and the Companions:


Adrianne Avennici, Blacksmith:




Bleak Falls Burrow:






Returning to Riverwood after recovering the Dragonstone and Golden Claw:


Sunrise the following morning after clearing the Cave to the east of Whiterun (before Valtheim Towers):


And here's that weird color effect with Word-Walls I was mentioning in my previous post, when you couple HBogard's ENB settings with the URWL mod:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot with Steam Overlay:


Screenshot with ENB's screenshot mechanism:


It's a real trippy color effect haha!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What Modinn said. I can push 60FPS easy with 0.108 in most outdoor locations. Breaking 100FPS in some outdoor locations.


So what would I need to download/install to get similar results? Just the ENB 0.108?

Thanks, BTW ... trying it this weekend.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> So what would I need to download/install to get similar results? Just the ENB 0.108?
> Thanks, BTW ... trying it this weekend.


if only it was that easy....









You need to follow his instructions here, much patience required.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What Modinn said. I can push 60FPS easy with 0.108 in most outdoor locations. Breaking 100FPS in some outdoor locations.
> 
> 
> 
> So what would I need to download/install to get similar results? Just the ENB 0.108?
> 
> Thanks, BTW ... trying it this weekend.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Pick a config and use the 0.108 binary, though results will vary depending on the config as 0.108 turns alot of effects off and alot of customisation options in the ini are untweakable meaing most tweaks have to be done in effect files.

I'm looking at ways to get the same effect out of 0.102 (see the above post for link to that config). Basically strippping out the same stuff, but retaining the customisation of 0.102 so it doesn't get the white mountain issue in certain weather types (among some other issues) and so I can retain better colour balancing overall. I've managed to get pretty close to 0.108 performance so far. Bit more tweaking here and there to do yet though so consider still a work in progress.

Think once that's done I might try working on a gothic themed ENB for a laugh. Never really tried it but got a taste of how it could look while messing around with 0.108 the other day, so have a few ideas on that one.


----------



## daguardian

Lifeshield, mate your work looks stunning, and after trying some others I am really keen to try yours _but_ I have one question...

Is it essential to install S.T.E.P?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Is it essential to install S.T.E.P?


No mate. Only essentials are what comes with the ENB config which is the Further Dark Dungeons for ENB (makes all Dungeons work off night lighting, except a few that may have been missed. May conflict with other mods that alter dungeon lighting), Water Foam Fix (foam will glow bright at night without this when using ENB), and Sunglare Mod (Sunglare isn't really essential so you don't need to install it though I think it looks ace).

I would strongly suggest trying 0.102 before trying 0.108. Your system should be able to handle it, even more so if you don't have a load of texture mods from STEP installed..


----------



## daguardian

Oh that's great to hear, I am currently using this ‐‐ SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS FX 1.0 ‐‐ which is using 0.102/0.106, and it looks great using the full SSAO preset and the ENB injector.





I will un-install and try yours tonight, looking forward to it


----------



## mothrpe

Me going toe to toe with a bandit, delivering the killing blow in the killcam view. Using enb series w/realistic lighting and improved blood textures mod, also skyrim battles mod.





Roasted mammoth


----------



## Maian

More adventures.

Dragon at the Western Watchtower:


Hrongar:


Housecarl Lydia:


Ysolda of Whiterun:


Me trying to hunt down the Guardian Wolf:


----------



## s1rrah

I'm having an odd problem trying to load Skyrim (all of a sudden)...

I've disabled all mods/plugins and it still occurs. I was wondering if any of you had experienced this and if there is some way to diagnose such problems/issues.

Here's what happens.

1. I launch Skyrim (from modmanager or from Steam, doesn't matter)

2. The main Skyrim "box" shows up, the one where you can change resolution, access the "data files" list, finally press "play" etc.

3. I press "Play"

4. As usual, the Skyrim main menu launch box disappears and I see the boundaries of the main window appear (like when you first see the Bethesda logo animation) but I just see a flash and then I'm back to desktop. It's very quick. Screen never even turns black as you'd expect when hitting play. Very odd.

Any diagnostic tips?

thanks...
.joel


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'm having an odd problem trying to load Skyrim (all of a sudden)...
> I've disabled all mods/plugins and it still occurs. I was wondering if any of you had experienced this and if there is some way to diagnose such problems/issues.
> Here's what happens.
> 1. I launch Skyrim (from modmanager or from Steam, doesn't matter)
> 2. The main Skyrim "box" shows up, the one where you can change resolution, access the "data files" list, finally press "play" etc.
> 3. I press "Play"
> 4. As usual, the Skyrim main menu launch box disappears and I see the boundaries of the main window appear (like when you first see the Bethesda logo animation) but I just see a flash and then I'm back to desktop. It's very quick. Screen never even turns black as you'd expect when hitting play. Very odd.
> Any diagnostic tips?
> thanks...
> .joel


backup your two ini files in documents\my games\skyrim then delete the original files.

skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'm having an odd problem trying to load Skyrim (all of a sudden)...
> I've disabled all mods/plugins and it still occurs. I was wondering if any of you had experienced this and if there is some way to diagnose such problems/issues.
> Here's what happens.
> 1. I launch Skyrim (from modmanager or from Steam, doesn't matter)
> 2. The main Skyrim "box" shows up, the one where you can change resolution, access the "data files" list, finally press "play" etc.
> 3. I press "Play"
> 4. As usual, the Skyrim main menu launch box disappears and I see the boundaries of the main window appear (like when you first see the Bethesda logo animation) but I just see a flash and then I'm back to desktop. It's very quick. Screen never even turns black as you'd expect when hitting play. Very odd.
> Any diagnostic tips?
> thanks...
> .joel


Are you using ENB? If so, are you running Steam Community Overlay, MSI On-Screen-Display, RivaTuner, PrecisionX, any type of overlay? Those will conflict with the d3d9.dll for ENB and cause the game to crash when the window initializes.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> backup your two ini files in documents\my games\skyrim then delete the original files.
> skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini


Thanks. I'll try that.

Also, I know this is (sort of) the wrong forum, but you guys, as a group, seem to have your head around the diagnostics better than any other thread I've read...therefore my lack of pictures.

;-)

I can also restore from a system image (just the Skyrim folder) if the above doesn't work.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Droogie




----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


Which config is this my good man? Great shots.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Which config is this my good man? Great shots.


Hey mate, this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/4220#post_16982564


----------



## mrsmiles

i've spent too much time installing various mods or fxaa/enb configs that i've just stopped playing altogether lost all interest.........

nice pictures anyways, Milambers ENB and FXAA mods have been my favorite throughout my time playing the game..


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i've spent too much time installing various mods or fxaa/enb configs that i've just stopped playing altogether lost all interest.........
> nice pictures anyways, Milambers ENB and FXAA mods have been my favorite throughout my time playing the game..


Thanks mate, glad it made your game enjoyable


----------



## IronWill1991

Hey guys, I have been using "Pure Waters" I found on steam workshop for a while then I saw this. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13268
This is better than "Pure Water", yes?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been using "Pure Waters" I found on steam workshop for a while then I saw this. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13268
> This is better than "Pure Water", yes?


Comes down to preference mate, but I really do prefer Waters by optical in every way! He also has special chests and even a secret follower!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Holy ****, is it just me or does it seem that the level of detail and the photography skills of the people of this forum has just been turned up to another level!!!

GREAT JOB GUYS!

This is one of the only forum threads that I am pleased to say that I am a contributor too, and can't wait to get my own pictures into the fray









POST ALL OF THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Loving this ENB config!


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the day I got that note, a few days later when I finally slept, they captured me and tried to force me to kill one of those 3 people. I looked at her and in my best Kevin Conroy impression said" Theres always a choice" and killed the crap out of her, freed them and proceeded to annihilatethe entire dark brotherhood way later at level 54.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the day I got that note, a few days later when I finally slept, they captured me and tried to force me to kill one of those 3 people. I looked at her and in my best Kevin Conroy impression said" Theres always a choice" and killed the crap out of her, freed them and proceeded to annihilatethe entire dark brotherhood way later at level 54.


HAHA! I talked to the 3 captives, then decided to kill the rapist cat guy. Depending on how the brotherhood act, I might just kill them too


----------



## Lifeshield

Some screens I took while playing around with colour on my old config UW-ENB.


----------



## Lifeshield

Unreal Cinema (of course)


----------



## propa

Some night shots


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the day I got that note, a few days later when I finally slept, they captured me and tried to force me to kill one of those 3 people. I looked at her and in my best Kevin Conroy impression said" Theres always a choice" and killed the crap out of her, freed them and proceeded to annihilatethe entire dark brotherhood way later at level 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! I talked to the 3 captives, then decided to kill the rapist cat guy. Depending on how the brotherhood act, I might just kill them too
Click to expand...

On my Pro-Empire Orc I killed the Assassin girl, then killed the three Captives - they were all morally bankrupt anyway!


----------



## propa




----------



## modinn

That last set of pictures are amazing Propa! You really have an eye for photography.









Here's a short teaser of what I've been able to concoct with an adaptation of Milambers ENB for v108 + Quality SSAO Forced in Nvidia Inspector. Many people were complaining about performance even with ENB Fast-SSAO. This new config I have gives me 60 fps almost everywhere outdoors minus some heavily wooded areas (Lush trees+Lush Grass+Vurts+TreesHD). I plan to release it by the end of the weekend. Still doing a lot of tweaking of night time to give you darker nights, but playable to the point that you don't need a torch _most_ the time.


----------



## Lifeshield

Guys can you upload your images so they thumbnail please as it makes the page take forever to load when there's alot of them. If we want to view them full size it's just a click away.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> That last set of pictures are amazing Propa! You really have an eye for photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a short teaser of what I've been able to concoct with an adaptation of Milambers ENB for v108 + Quality SSAO Forced in Nvidia Inspector. Many people were complaining about performance even with ENB Fast-SSAO. This new config I have gives me 60 fps almost everywhere outdoors minus some heavily wooded areas (Lush trees+Lush Grass+Vurts+TreesHD). I plan to release it by the end of the weekend. Still doing a lot of tweaking of night time to give you darker nights, but playable to the point that you don't need a torch _most_ the time.
> 
> 
> 
> [


Page is loading fine for me. If anything, it's propa's choice of picture host. Also, I know it's hard to choose what to post and what to leave out, but if you have 4 or 5 that are really similar, then maybe narrow it down a bit more. Just my opinion, but I think the portrait shots are really overdone. Blame lifeshield for that.









Looks pretty good so far. Trees in the above pic look a little too light green and the fires in the last pic don't seem to be giving off enough light. I'm not sure what look you're going for though.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looks pretty good so far. Trees in the above pic look a little too light green and the fires in the last pic don't seem to be giving off enough light. I'm not sure what look you're going for though.


Thanks for the comment. I dunno what is going on with the trees. It could be the differences between mipmaps for Vurts Flora Overhaul or TreesHD and the actual skinned trees. Not something I can really change unless I saturate/contrast the whole picture, which isn't likely. And the fires giving off too little of light is the fault of this mod: Real Lights - Cities. He purposefully made lights not give off as much light as before because he's going for a realistic look. And I'm going for a realistic night for this config. But I will be sure to include a bright night .ESP along with the config for people who don't like dark nights.


----------



## Toology




----------



## Maian

I haven't noticed anyone mention this mod: Expanded Winterhold Ruins

It adds a lot more destruction in and below Winterhold to give the story of the Great Collapse more visual representation than one small house and a few people just mentioning it.

I'll take a couple of bigger pictures if I think about it, but I noticed the modders put in some dead bodies, and scaled one of them to resemble a small child:


Spoiler: Pics








Here's just a couple of other pictures when running South from Winterhold to Windhelm, down the East coast:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*


I like this one the best out of those.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Page is loading fine for me. If anything, it's propa's choice of picture host. Also, I know it's hard to choose what to post and what to leave out, but if you have 4 or 5 that are really similar, then maybe narrow it down a bit more. Just my opinion, but I think the portrait shots are really overdone. Blame lifeshield for that.


The amount, or what, posted isn't really a problem if they're hosted on site. You could post 100 images of Ulric Stormcloak and they'd load straight away from here as long as they aren't posted at full resolution. That's really the only issue I have. It literally takes a minute to load up because of the full size images as the page skips up and down as they load in.

If you're bored of my pictures I'll happily stop posting them here. I don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Milamber

Decided to remove ENB and run detail on max with uGrids 11 which of course ENB wont allow me to do just yet!

My FXAA Mod in Sig...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The amount, or what, posted isn't really a problem if they're hosted on site. You could post 100 images of Ulric Stormcloak and they'd load straight away from here as long as they aren't posted at full resolution. That's really the only issue I have. It literally takes a minute to load up because of the full size images as the page skips up and down as they load in.
> 
> If you're bored of my pictures I'll happily stop posting them here. I don't want to upset anyone.


A minute? And I thought I had crappy internet. DSL 6Mb/s.







and it only took the last page about 20 seconds to load.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Thanks for the comment. I dunno what is going on with the trees. It could be the differences between mipmaps for Vurts Flora Overhaul or TreesHD and the actual skinned trees. Not something I can really change unless I saturate/contrast the whole picture, which isn't likely. And the fires giving off too little of light is the fault of this mod: Real Lights - Cities. He purposefully made lights not give off as much light as before because he's going for a realistic look. And I'm going for a realistic night for this config. But I will be sure to include a bright night .ESP along with the config for people who don't like dark nights.


Thanks, I'm going to give the light mod a try. This game is really weird in how different areas look considerably different even though they contain the same items, like the trees, and lighting. It annoys me to no end to get things looking great in one area, only to travel to another area to be disappointed.


----------



## grishkathefool

More Posts, Lifeshield!!! I don't have any issues with anyone's subject matter!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

You can find the .ini files in My Documents\My Games\Skryrim or C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Skyrim.

-
Disable Mouse Acceleration

Open SkyrimPrefs.ini.
Find 'bMouseAcceleration=1', change to 'bMouseAcceleration=0'
-
Disable VSync

Open SkyrimPrefs.ini.
Add 'iPresentInterval=0' to the bottom.
-
Enabling Tree and Rock Shadows for much better graphics.

Open SkyrimPrefs.ini.
Change
'bTreesReceiveShadows=0' to 'bTreesReceiveShadows=1' and
'bDrawLandShadows=0 ' to 'bDrawLandShadows=1'.
-
Better Water Reflections

Open SkyrimPrefs.ini.
Change 'iWaterReflectHeight=512' to 'iWaterReflectHeight=1024'
Change 'iWaterReflectWidth=512' to 'iWaterReflectWidth=1024'

Add
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
to the bottom.
-
Changing Field of View

Field of View can be changed in-game by hitting tilde (~) and typing "fov ###" into the console. Replace ### with any number between 1 and 160.

You can also change Field of View in Skyrim by opening skyrim.ini
and adding 'fdefaultfov=###' to the bottom.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Droogie

I'm liking my current config, but having a weird issue. It seems that every building in Windhelm is almost pitch black, despite using night eye, a torch, and candles. It seems to be isolated to Windhelm. Any idea of what this could be?


----------



## Droogie




----------



## Lifeshield

Unreal Cinema + Realistic Lighting (WIP)


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I burned my mouse finger when I clicked that image...









@Lifeshield - That is a great image of the Deathbell Flower.


----------



## P3c4h2

How did Propa arrange that scene a few pages back? It looks like a scene from a show....and blood on the big bottom, very nice. Here is my low res, not even HD tex to bring the thread to screeching halt ha...well it was higher res before photobucket shrank it down. Just my dude and the view.


----------



## svthomas




----------



## modinn

Wasn't happy with the Brighter Nights part of my v108 config, so I started it over fresh with RL w/Customization v3.4a. I hope to have it released by tomorrow night. Here's a few pictures of what I've been working on for brighter nights/sunsets.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

My Latest Config called "End Game" based off my Original config and I Love it <3 . ENB ONLY (no pallete's, no darker dungeons or realistic lighting etc.).


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /SNIP


Great pics as usual!!

And Ulfr deserved to be stabbed in the neck. Senile old bastard... Reading blank books and *****!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Cinema Heavy and Dark with less grain. ENB ONLY (no pallete's, no darker dungeons or realistic lighting etc.).


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Last Pics of the day.

This config I call the Retina burner.. You can't tell just how bright this config is in the pics but when you play it you wonder if you should wear shades lol. Any how Bright during the day and by some lights and dark at night and in caves (black in caves unless there is a light source). ENB ONLY (no pallete's, no darker dungeons or realistic lighting etc.). I have about 3 more configs ready to go.. They all will be released soon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I likey. Please post up you config so I can play with it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


That's a great screenshot.

I also think that's the better looking of the three configs posted.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

Common XxBeNigNxX post it! I don't care if it's not done. I'll finish it!

I'm playing with FXAA and RL and RL is a pita to mod. Having to exit and reload the game everytime you want to change a value get's old.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just saw this posted on Nexus. ENB SSAO without the rest of the ENB processing. I've been waiting for this for some time now. Using it with RL and it works pretty well. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15778


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> RL is a pita to mod.


I agree totally, but if you have an idea of what you want before hand it helps.

The biggest issue is balancing the weather with night and day lighting. Once that's done it's a walk in the park really.


----------



## Disturbed117

Have not been paying much attention, Who here has there custom ENB/INJ setup? Can you provide me with a link to the config?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

OK, here's the real dumb question.

I like how these pics look. How exactly do I get mine to look like this? Everywhere I look implies HOURS of work.


----------



## svthomas

This is really fun


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> OK, here's the real dumb question.
> I like how these pics look. How exactly do I get mine to look like this? Everywhere I look implies HOURS of work.


What do you mean, exactly. What mods is everyone using? Or are you referring to commands used when taking the pictures?

I posted in the other Skyrim thread my list of mods that I'm using:
http://www.overclock.net/t/887299/official-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-information-and-discussion-thread/8120#post_17055092

As for console commands used, I just use _tfc 1_ (toggle free cam - the 1 stops time), _tm_ (toggle menus - disables all HUD elements allowing a clean picture; type again in console to bring it all back), and _fov xx_ (changes the Field of View, where 'xx' is the numerical value). I don't use much else, though there is the _tai_ command (toggle ai) that stops just the specific character you click on while in console to target, allowing you to position other elements for the picture.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Here are the config's as I said I would release them









*IMPORTANT NOTES*: I use skyrim patch 1.4 if You use these configs on skyrim patch 1.5 You will most likely get the Shadows on Grass Bug. All these configs were made on ENB v.102.. If You use any other ENB version odds are Your going to have to change values (ENB v. 108 Especially).

*Before installing*: Remove any other ENB/Realistic Lighting/FXAA/injFX/imaginator etc.

*To Install*: Drag/Copy paste into Your Skyrim Directory. (I used 7zip to zip the files)

Each config comes with ENB v.102 DLL and I have also included Skyrim patch 1.4 as well.

Feel free to use these in anyway that You want.. Change them However You want if You see fit. They Belong to Everyone.

As for Credits... I cannot remember whose work I used specifically with each config and So I am going thank Every Modder/ Every User and Especially Boris Vorontsov (http://enbdev.com) for making ENB.

There is 6 ENB configs that I am releasing at this time and the names of the are: (You can download them individually or all in one package







Downloads are through DropBox)

*Cinema Grainy
End Game
Final Skyrim
NonGrainy Cinema
Original Modded
Retina Burner
XxBeNigNxXs ENBs All in One*

All configs can use DOF/SSAO/SSIL.. Some have them on already some don't. You can turn what You want to use in the enbseries.ini and adjust whatever you want.

here's what each config is using when you install it:



Spoiler: Click to Show settings



Cinema Grainy-

Ambient occlusion - turned off
Depth of field - turned off
Indirect Lighting - turned off

End Game-

Ambient occlusion - turned off
Depth of field - turned on
Indirect Lighting - turned off

Final-

Ambient occlusion - turned on
Depth of field - turned on
Indirect Lighting - turned on

NonGrainy-

Ambient occlusion - turned off
Depth of field - turned off
Indirect Lighting - turned off

Original Modded-

Ambient occlusion - turned off
Depth of field - turned off
Indirect Lighting - turned off

Retina Burner-

Ambient occlusion - turned off
Depth of field - turned off
Indirect Lighting - turned off



To Download click the ENB's name above or Click the name above the pictures below.

*Cinema Grainy*











Spoiler: More Pics











































*End Game*











Spoiler: More Pics











































*Final Skyrim*











Spoiler: More Pics


















































*NonGrainy Cinema*











Spoiler: More Pics


















































*Original Modded*











Spoiler: More Pics




































*Retina Burner*











Spoiler: More Pics


----------



## Maian




----------



## Lifeshield

Congratulations on your release Benign.

Screenshots I took messing around with 0.108 and Realistic Lighting. All taken from standard first person or third person viewpoints.


----------



## dr.evil




----------



## s1rrah

Quick question for the modders out there:

Is there any way to have Skyrim *adaptively* change settings as you play to ensure a steady, set FPS?

I run the game at 1920x1080 with most everything set on HIGH. Main heavyweight mods are the 2K HD package and the official Highres pack that's available off of steam, not much more, really. Frame rates are generally pegged at 60 but in certain outdoor areas, mostly the snowy, mountainous areas, it will some times and occasionally fluctuate down to 40 and back to 50fps and even down to 35fps and back up to 45ish fps ... and things get sort of "jumpy" at the same time ... this seems tied absolutely to certain areas and then it quickly pegs back to 60 in other areas/towns like Solitude, where frame rates are generally really good.

What would be cool is if Skyrim could "sense" when the FPS dropped and then selectively disable routines that were causing the frame rates to drop.

In the areas mentioned above, certain snowy, mountainous regions, I don't even know what's making things bog so much cause the scene/environment doesn't look particularly detailed...just real foggy, windy and snowy ...

But does anything like that exist? Something that can "on-the-fly" change internal settings to normalize FPS at a specified, desired rate?

Curious ...


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Quick question for the modders out there:
> Is there any way to have Skyrim *adaptively* change settings as you play to ensure a steady, set FPS?
> I run the game at 1920x1080 with most everything set on HIGH. Main heavyweight mods are the 2K HD package and the official Highres pack that's available off of steam, not much more, really. Frame rates are generally pegged at 60 but in certain outdoor areas, mostly the snowy, mountainous areas, it will some times and occasionally fluctuate down to 40 and back to 50fps and even down to 35fps and back up to 45ish fps ... and things get sort of "jumpy" at the same time ... this seems tied absolutely to certain areas and then it quickly pegs back to 60 in other areas/towns like Solitude, where frame rates are generally really good.
> What would be cool is if Skyrim could "sense" when the FPS dropped and then selectively disable routines that were causing the frame rates to drop.
> In the areas mentioned above, certain snowy, mountainous regions, I don't even know what's making things bog so much cause the scene/environment doesn't look particularly detailed...just real foggy, windy and snowy ...
> But does anything like that exist? Something that can "on-the-fly" change internal settings to normalize FPS at a specified, desired rate?
> Curious ...


I don't know of any. But I believe fog causes quite a hit on the GPU in skyrim. Try a mod to disable the fog and see if it helps.


----------



## grishkathefool

*XxBeNigNxX*

Awesome and Thanks!

I can't remember (blame it on the 80's and 90's) if I had asked you about your Hardware. I was wondering if you could post up your specs, for comparison sake?


----------



## ShtKck

This was before graphics mods and eyefinity


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *XxBeNigNxX*
> Awesome and Thanks!
> I can't remember (blame it on the 80's and 90's) if I had asked you about your Hardware. I was wondering if you could post up your specs, for comparison sake?


Your Welcome grishkathefool









I used the weakest computer I have ( I have many More Powerful computers







) when I made all of these and it consisted of:

i3 540 @4.4ghz
MSI P55 GD-80
8gb Mushkin Ridgebacks @1600mhz
1x Evga GTX 465 @ 800/1600/1830

Nvidia GPU Drivers: 301.10

All of the configs ran very smooth on that setup.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


I absolutely love that picture!! What config are you using? The gradient values are perfect and the water is just the right amount of blue. I wanna see if I can mimic them without changing much in my overdue v108 config. I'm just not satisfied with my RL settings just yet for the brighter nights and the amount of projects and homework due this week isn't helping either.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I absolutely love that picture!! What config are you using? The gradient values are perfect and the water is just the right amount of blue. I wanna see if I can mimic them without changing much in my overdue v108 config. I'm just not satisfied with my RL settings just yet for the brighter nights and the amount of projects and homework due this week isn't helping either.


it's an old version of tv enb. i think it might be his first release. my favourite for taking screenshots although it can look a little odd at times while in game.


----------



## svthomas

Anyone successfully using enb with widescreen fixer?'

*nvm, got it working.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> it's an old version of tv enb. i think it might be his first release. my favourite for taking screenshots although it can look a little odd at times while in game.


Trillville's original is one of my favorites. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wbroach23

No pics yet but I suspect this will be sufficient


----------



## Disturbed117

Best i can manage at the moment.



Spoiler: Image One









Spoiler: Image Two









Spoiler: Image Three


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Just started again after a corrupt save file







Damn playing with ugrids. So no special pictures

Dragon in whiterun



Varcas talking


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Just started again after a corrupt save file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn *playing with ugrids*. So no special pictures
> Dragon in whiterun
> 
> Varcas talking


I learned the hard way about playing with them.


----------



## ShtKck

I wasn't able to get ENB working with the latest skyrim and widescreen fixer. I think it may have been a crossfire issue.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just now starting to really play around with ENB. Here is what i have so far.



Spoiler: Image One









Spoiler: Image Two









Spoiler: Image Three


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> I learned the hard way about playing with them.


Me too obviously, getting some sweet stuttering and tried to get back from ugrid 7 to 5 and that ends up in a mess









sweet pics by the way


----------



## grishkathefool

Looking good, disturbed.

I haven't had any time this week to play, wah....


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Looking good, disturbed.
> I haven't had any time this week to play, wah....


thx.

Ah you're a Kentuckian as well.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> I wasn't able to get ENB working with the latest skyrim and widescreen fixer. I think it may have been a crossfire issue.


Did enb not inject when you started the game, or did the game stay on the loading screen as you tried to enter the world?


----------



## Disturbed117

Here are a few more shots i have.



Spoiler: Image One









Spoiler: Image Two









Spoiler: Image Three









Spoiler: Image Four


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> Just started again after a corrupt save file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn playing with ugrids. So no special pictures


If you want to play with uGrids, make sure you know this.

easy way to go back to uGrids 5 is

1) start game
2) alt tab out of game
3) open ini change grids to 5, save and close ini
4) alt tab back to game, type refreshini
5)save and exit
6)reload and yer good


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> If you want to play with uGrids, make sure you know this.
> easy way to go back to uGrids 5 is
> 1) start game
> 2) alt tab out of game
> 3) open ini change grids to 5, save and close ini
> 4) alt tab back to game, type refreshini
> 5)save and exit
> 6)reload and yer good


I tried the way it is described in the nvidia tweaking guide and that ends up with the corrupt save file and reddish loading screen.
I fixed the loading screen thing together with my best friend google (there was a file called "occupy skyrim.ini in the data folder which caused the effect) but i deleted the save files after endless hours of trying to load them in different way i have found in some forums.
Maybe a little bit hasty but my mood was a little bit like that









But i give your way a try next time i decide to change it.


----------



## Disturbed117

Anyone have a recommended enbseries.ini?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone have a recommended enbseries.ini?


I'm not going to recommend one to you because ENB config are very subjective to the user and I don't really know what you're going for.

So instead, I'll give you a link comparing 16 of the most popular post-process injectors including Lifeshield's configuration Unreal Cinema. Hope this helps out!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> I tried the way it is described in the nvidia tweaking guide and that ends up with the corrupt save file and reddish loading screen.
> I fixed the loading screen thing together with my best friend google (there was a file called "occupy skyrim.ini in the data folder which caused the effect) but i deleted the save files after endless hours of trying to load them in different way i have found in some forums.
> Maybe a little bit hasty but my mood was a little bit like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i give your way a try next time i decide to change it.


It's not really my way. It's the same directions the other guy posted somewhere in this thread. He said it works for him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I'm not going to recommend one to you because ENB config are very subjective to the user and I don't really know what you're going for.
> So instead, I'll give you a link comparing 16 of the most popular post-process injectors including Lifeshield's configuration Unreal Cinema. Hope this helps out!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/


For me so far, I find FXAA Post Process Injector to be the best.

EDIT: Bookmarked, so I can go back and compare ENBs.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I'm not going to recommend one to you because ENB config are very subjective to the user and I don't really know what you're going for.
> *So instead, I'll give you a link comparing 16 of the most popular post-process injectors including Lifeshield's configuration Unreal Cinema. Hope this helps out!
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> *


That's good enough, Thanks.


----------



## IronWill1991

After looking through few test pictures. In my opinion,
Super ENB-RL is tied with FXAA injector as the best ENB. Super ENB-RL looks the best at daytime, but it's very dark at night. I can't see very well. With FXAA, you can see very well and still look nice. I find TV ENB to be very interesting and Jasmine ENB Real good too.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> After looking through few test pictures. In my opinion,
> *Super ENB-RL is tied with FXAA injector* as the best ENB. Super ENB-RL looks the best at daytime, but it's very dark at night. I can't see very well. With FXAA, you can see very well and still look nice. I find TV ENB to be very interesting and Jasmine ENB Real good too.


I have came to the same conclusion.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> I have came to the same conclusion.


Well, I just finished looking at all of them. I came to conclusion that TV ENB is the best looking for me so far. Immersive Environment is the second and FXAA is the third. I got to try both of them.


----------



## iLLGT3




----------



## LuisCypher6661

Finaly playing the game, just a little brawl











And i love my ENB, still amazed when I press Strg + F12:


And once again


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> Did enb not inject when you started the game, or did the game stay on the loading screen as you tried to enter the world?


I really want to get it working.

ENB has the little text in the upper right when it starts the game so the injector is good, and I get past the loading screen but when I get into the game it's like siezure, I've seen it do similiar things with games that are broken in crossfire. This is my screen shot.



Not very pretty.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> I really want to get it working.
> ENB has the little text in the upper right when it starts the game so the injector is good, and I get past the loading screen but when I get into the game it's like siezure, I've seen it do similiar things with games that are broken in crossfire. This is my screen shot.
> 
> Not very pretty.


Oh wow, that's a bummer. I have no idea about how to fix that.
I personally found enb annoying and went back to using the FXAA injector. That's more of a personal preference thing, though.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> Oh wow, that's a bummer. I have no idea about how to fix that.
> I personally found enb annoying and went back to using the FXAA injector. That's more of a personal preference thing, though.


Yeah, I also find FXAA injector a great ENB. TV ENB is really good, but it's little laggy for me. I get fps dips to 20s at Whiterun. Hopefully i5 3570K will improve fps over my Phenom.


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yeah, I also find FXAA injector a great ENB. TV ENB is really good, but it's little laggy for me. I get fps dips to 20s at Whiterun. Hopefully i5 3570K will improve fps over my Phenom.


Perhaps. Bottlenecks are usually GPUs.

What is this FXAA injector? Isn't FXAA natively supported in Skyrim?

I'm getting confused. What is TV ENB vs ENB?


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Perhaps. Bottlenecks are usually GPUs.
> What is this FXAA injector? Isn't FXAA natively supported in Skyrim?
> I'm getting confused. What is TV ENB vs ENB?


It does some other stuff, too.
Here is a link if you want to check it out: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=131


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Perhaps. Bottlenecks are usually GPUs.
> What is this FXAA injector? Isn't FXAA natively supported in Skyrim?
> I'm getting confused. What is TV ENB vs ENB?


TV ENB: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11930

You might want to look at this. You can compare ENBs.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/


----------



## Droogie

Do you guys think a 2gb 680 would be able to handle most of the top texture packs + ENB @1080p? Getting impatient waiting on the 4gb card. I also have a good potential deal on a 580 Lightning XE, so that would give me a 3gb buffer for this stuff, but I'd really rather have a 680.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Do you guys think a 2gb 680 would be able to handle most of the top texture packs + ENB @1080p? Getting impatient waiting on the 4gb card. I also have a good potential deal on a 580 Lightning XE, so that would give me a 3gb buffer for this stuff, but I'd really rather have a 680.


Modinn would be the guy to ask about that. He's got a 680. I'd like one too. Actually, I wish the 570 had 2GB vram so I could pick up another for about 200 bucks. The 7970 looks appealing price wise but I don't think it handles ssao well at all. Maybe it does now?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Modinn would be the guy to ask about that. He's got a 680. I'd like one too. Actually, I wish the 570 had 2GB vram so I could pick up another for about 200 bucks. The 7970 looks appealing price wise but I don't think it handles ssao well at all. Maybe it does now?


I'd like to avoid AMD as much as possible. Driver nightmares from the past, and not hearing good things about the new drivers for the 7970.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'd like to avoid AMD as much as possible. Driver nightmares from the past, and not hearing good things about the new drivers for the 7970.


Crossfire in Skyrim didn't work for the longest time either. That's what made me decide to jump over to Nvidia and I'm getting a GTX 680 (or possibly 690 if they release it in May).


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'd like to avoid AMD as much as possible. Driver nightmares from the past, and not hearing good things about the new drivers for the 7970.


Stop living in the past. Drivers used to be a nightmare but that's no longer the case. They're no more messy than NVIDIA is now.
AMD cards are fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> TV ENB: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11930
> You might want to look at this. You can compare ENBs.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/


You must've missed the post where I said I was having issues with ENB, possible crossfire incompatibility.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> Stop living in the past. Drivers used to be a nightmare but that's no longer the case. They're no more messy than NVIDIA is now.
> AMD cards are fine.


I'm still reading a lot of complaints on these very boards about the 7000 series and driver issues. Plus, I had multiple cards in the past, the last of which was a 5870, which all gave me issues. I have no interest in going back to that. Nvidia just seems much more user friendly. Not to mention I couldn't stand CCC compared to Nvidia control panel.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm still reading a lot of complaints on these very boards about the 7000 series and driver issues. Plus, I had multiple cards in the past, the last of which was a 5870, which all gave me issues. I have no interest in going back to that. Nvidia just seems much more user friendly. Not to mention I couldn't stand CCC compared to Nvidia control panel.


Yup, AMD drivers still have many, many issues--even with their new driver, 12.4. I just switched from crossfire 7970s to SLI 680s due to very reason...







These AMD driver issues are certainly not in the past, but very much in the present. One only needs to take gander over in the 7970/7950 owners group to quickly realize that.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> Yup, AMD drivers still have many, many issues--even with their new driver, 12.4. I just switched from crossfire 7970s to SLI 680s due to very reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These AMD driver issues are certainly not in the past, but very much in the present. One only needs to take gander over in the 7970/7950 owners group to quickly realize that.


I have to be honest and agree, considering SLI 680's.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Do you guys think a 2gb 680 would be able to handle most of the top texture packs + ENB @1080p? Getting impatient waiting on the 4gb card. I also have a good potential deal on a 580 Lightning XE, so that would give me a 3gb buffer for this stuff, but I'd really rather have a 680.


I think 2gb would be plenty, I run alot of HD texture packs on my 460sli, but I have to run the lesser HD (usually 1k for terrain, buildings etc and 2k-4k for armor, clothing etc) and my only issue is vram. It (for the most part) sits at aroud 55-60fps on max settings. If I add an enb it still runs ok, but some places it hits a wall and kills frame rates. I would love to run higher res textures, but simply don't have enough vram to cope (I run out occasionally and get stutters). I think even a 3gb 580 would be great if you could pick it up for a good price, it should have the performance to back it up and with the 3gb you wont need to worry about running out of vram.

Thought I should add some photos too while I'm here..


----------



## gtarmanrob

2gb should be plenty, i get great frames with AA on with ENB settings on the 580 with 1.5gb. nice pics above by the way. im at work so only got my trusy notebook running a 485m, im tempted to dump an ENB on and deal with the low frames just to take photos haha.


----------



## Farih

If you dont want to have Vram limiting you in a heavely modded Skyrim then 2GB of Vram isnt even enough.
Skyrim can easely go well over 2GB with MOD's


----------



## grishkathefool

I only have 1GB of VRAM and am forced to make choices regarding Hi and Low res mods. For instance, I chose the Hi Res Landscape mods but use the Lower Res Town mods. I can use the Hi Res Dungeon mods, though as there is no overlap there.


----------



## Slightly skewed

2GB is the bare minimum if you don't want to compromise. And that's at 1080p.

Still fiddling around with FXAA+RL+ENB SSAO


----------



## Droogie

Most of my mods are low res, and I constantly deal with vram issues.


----------



## ShtKck

Anyone using ENB and crossfire? If so which drivers are you using? I'd love to get this going.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Nothing much but its all i can take with my previous 6870.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurelgtxyz*
> 
> 
> Nothing much but its all i can take with my previous 6870.


Tsk, tsk. That's no attitude to have. Lifesheild rocks an 6870 I believe.


----------



## svthomas

I am at 5760x1080 and am running with only 2gb of vram (SLI 680s), using 2k res mod (on dungeons, landscapes, misc, and towns), and am not having any issues with vram (my fps is locked at my refresh of 60 hz). I just keep the ingame AA to 2x or 4x (because 8x rocks the GPUs up to 99% usage...), and keep everything else maxed--I have the AA quality all the way up with FXAA injector. My vram sits around 1850-1920mb with all other settings maxed with 4x AA, and AA quality maxed in FXAA injector @ 5760x1080 resolution.

2gb vram is fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> I am at 5760x1080 and am running with only 2gb of vram (SLI 680s), using 2k res mod (on dungeons, landscapes, misc, and towns), and am not having any issues with vram (my fps is locked at my refresh of 60 hz). I just keep the ingame AA to 2x or 4x (because it rocks the GPU, not the vram...), and keep everything else maxed--I have the AA quality all the way up with FXAA injector. My vram sits around 1850mb with all settings maxed, except 4x AA, and AA quality maxed in FXAA injector @ 5760x1080 resolution.
> 2gb vram is fine.


Sounds like you've only touched the surface of texture mods, and you're already approaching the limit.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurelgtxyz*
> 
> Nothing much but its all i can take with my previous 6870.


-.-


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sounds like you've only touched the surface of texture mods, and you're already approaching the limit.


When your vram maxes, the game kicks the vram usage down. It adjusts. This is why I am not having an issue, and why I feel that this whole vram thing is a bit overrated. The _only_ reason I am not running 8x AA in game is because it maxes out my GPU usage. If my vram were limiting me, I wouldn't have an issue with 99% GPU usage.

Mods being used, and what I am basing my advice off of:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Fxaa AA settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Game Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Actual performance:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Notice how when the vram maxed at the beginning of the game, how it kicked down into the 1800s and the fps locked at my vsync. I'd say 2gb of vram is doing pretty dang well. That's at 5760x1080.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It "kicks" it down? Right. If you are somewhat close to your limit you might not experience issues. For me, it's a whole lot of stuttering and occasional crashes because I'm exceeding it by a rather large margin.

And lol, like I've said, you've just scratched the surface with mods. It's one thing to share your experience with others, but to claim it as a fact, that will be the same for everyone is discrediting to say the least.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It "kicks" it down? Right. If you are somewhat close to your limit you might not experience issues. For me, it's a whole lot of stuttering and occasional crashes because I'm exceeding it by a rather large margin.
> And lol, like I've said, you've just scratched the surface with mods. It's one thing to share your experience with others, but to claim it as a fact, that will be the same for everyone is discrediting to say the least.


You realize I just posted you a screenshot of it kicking it down. Right?

Here ya go, I even circled it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> You realize I just posted you a screenshot of it kicking it down. Right?
> Here ya go, I even circled it.


You don't understand how it works. Plain and simple.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You don't understand how it works. Plain and simple.


Care to grab your 680 and prove me wrong?

So like I said, I am not having issues with 2gb of vram. I posted screenshots of what I have running and have set, I did this so one can use them as as a point of reference for my advice. Take it how you want.

FYI: I never once claimed anything as being the same for everyone, LOL. Reread. I am talking about the 680s... In reference to this. I was running ENB, too, but I found its quirks annoying; I prefer fxaa injector.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Do you guys think a 2gb 680 would be able to handle most of the top texture packs + ENB @1080p? Getting impatient waiting on the 4gb card. I also have a good potential deal on a 580 Lightning XE, so that would give me a 3gb buffer for this stuff, but I'd really rather have a 680.


----------



## Azefore

I just leave AA off and have the rest of the fancy mods on and still get 55+ fps @ 2560x1440 with my 6950 2gb, looking forward to getting a GTX 680 just for more muscle, we'll see then if AA is for me or not still, but yes 2gb is minimum.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> When your vram maxes, the game kicks the vram usage down. It adjusts. This is why I am not having an issue, and why I feel that this whole vram thing is a bit overrated. The _only_ reason I am not running 8x AA in game is because it maxes out my GPU usage. If my vram were limiting me, I wouldn't have an issue with 99% GPU usage.
> 
> Notice how when the vram maxed at the beginning of the game, how it kicked down into the 1800s and the fps locked at my vsync. I'd say 2gb of vram is doing pretty dang well. That's at 5760x1080.


You're one of the lucky few, my 680 capped out insanely quick with the amount of mods I have. 2x MSAA (in-game AA) will add maybe 100-120 MB of VRAM at that resolution. 4x MSAA will add another 200. 8x MSAA would probably add on top another 400 MB, for a total of 700MB because of the exponential increase in sampling points that MSAA uses. This is probably why you're seeing 99% usage when going that high. FXAA uses _almost no VRAM_ because it is just a post-processing affect. Therefore the quality of FXAA is only going to affect the GPU Usage.

Looking at your mod list, I'm guessing you aren't using UGrids 7 or 9 either, I have to agree with SS on this one. You have only scratched the surface as far as number of high-resolution textures go. I'm regularly hitting 1800-1900MB of VRAM usage while in-game and I'm only using the Lite versions of all the texture mods that I have (over 150). I'm only playing at 1080p and I get 60 fps almost everywhere with Quality SSAO, ENB v108, tweaked ultra shadows, and UGrids at 7. I can't use the High version of HD 2k Textures or Skyrim Realistic Overhaul because of my VRAM cap. Anything higher and my FPS drops 20 fps and I get massive stuttering. And my fps is locked with Vsync (something that has absolutely nothing to do with VRAM by the way).

So in essence, don't try the downplay the role of VRAM. Skyrim dynamically allocates VRAM for it to place textures for the game, it assumes it needs 1400 MB of space when in actuality it is only using 1100 MB. Therefore your "kick down" explanation doesn't have anything to do with the VRAM getting maxed out. When your VRAM is truly maxed out, the game will buffer textures from I/O. This could be swap space, your HDD/SDD, or RAM. And that's why you see massive amounts of stuttering and 99% GPU usage, it has to waste GPU clock cycles to get those textures from outside of the card. Your graph is telling you that Skyrim deallocated part of its working memory set because it didn't need it, Afterburner only knows the VRAM allocation not the actual usage. I'll post a link of my Afterburner log when I play the game later and show you how it is doing on my setup and my 680.

I wish I would've waited for the 4 GB version of the 680, then I would be riding with all of my mods full-version in style.

Edit: I'm just saying this because the difference between VRAM on a 580 and a 680 is NO DIFFERENT other than the amount on the card. So you can't say that VRAM varies from one card to the next, maybe from ATI to Nvidia though as far as drivers handle VRAM allocation. I recommended to Droogie to look at the list of possible mods he wanted to use in the future and determine from that how much VRAM he needed.


----------



## Lifeshield

If you pick the right mods and use a texture optimizer you don't need to worry about VRAM quite that much, really.

Let me put this into perspective. I run a complete STEP, ENB 0.108, aswell as several extras (like Lush Grass, etc), ran a texture optimizer on my mods and I don't have major problems with frame rate or stuttering. My minimum FPS is normally 45FPS and usually hits well into 60+ @1920x1080. Ultra settings, Shadows @High and SMAA enabled.

WIth ENB 0.102 I can max out at around 45FPS usually, though sometimes it can get higher, sometimes a bit less (especially outside Whiterun).

If I was to listen to some of the things some people came out with about VRAM I probably wouldn't even bother playing the game, because I didn't and just got on with it I find it to be very much playable.

If you are loading up at Ultra settings, max AA, with every mod you have being highest resolution possible, uGrids pushed out, plus ENB it just isn't happening. Even some of the strongest rigs may struggle with that. Have some common sense and balance your mods and settings around your system rather than the other way around.

That's just some general (and basic) advice for anyone and everyone thinking about getting into modding Skyrim and using post processors, etc, rather than being aimed at anyone in particular. From someone who uses a pretty weak system in comparison to what some people here are running.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You're one of the lucky few, my 680 capped out insanely quick with the amount of mods I have. 2x MSAA (in-game AA) will add maybe 100-120 MB of VRAM at that resolution. 4x MSAA will add another 200. 8x MSAA would probably add on top another 400 MB, for a total of 700MB because of the exponential increase in sampling points that MSAA uses. This is probably why you're seeing 99% usage when going that high. FXAA uses _almost no VRAM_ because it is just a post-processing affect. Therefore the quality of FXAA is only going to affect the GPU Usage.
> Looking at your mod list, I'm guessing you aren't using UGrids 7 or 9 either, I have to agree with SS on this one. You have only scratched the surface as far as number of high-resolution textures go. I'm regularly hitting 1800-1900MB of VRAM usage while in-game and I'm only using the Lite versions of all the texture mods that I have (over 150). I'm only playing at 1080p and I get 60 fps almost everywhere with Quality SSAO, ENB v108, tweaked ultra shadows, and UGrids at 7. I can't use the High version of HD 2k Textures or Skyrim Realistic Overhaul because of my VRAM cap. Anything higher and my FPS drops 20 fps and I get massive stuttering. And my fps is locked with Vsync (something that has absolutely nothing to do with VRAM by the way).
> So in essence, don't try the downplay the role of VRAM. Skyrim dynamically allocates VRAM for it to place textures for the game, it assumes it needs 1400 MB of space when in actuality it is only using 1100 MB. Therefore your "kick down" explanation doesn't have anything to do with the VRAM getting maxed out. When your VRAM is truly maxed out, the game will buffer textures from I/O. This could be swap space, your HDD/SDD, or RAM. And that's why you see massive amounts of stuttering and 99% GPU usage, it has to waste GPU clock cycles to get those textures from outside of the card. Your graph is telling you that Skyrim deallocated part of its working memory set because it didn't need it, Afterburner only knows the VRAM allocation not the actual usage. I'll post a link of my Afterburner log when I play the game later and show you how it is doing on my setup and my 680.
> I wish I would've waited for the 4 GB version of the 680, then I would be riding with all of my mods full-version in style.


Yup, will need to try ugrids and see if I am still alright with 2gb. But from what I have running now, I am not having issues.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you pick the right mods and use a texture optimizer you don't need to worry about VRAM quite that much, really.
> 
> If I was to listen to some of the things some people came out with about VRAM I probably wouldn't even bother playing the game, because I didn't and just got on with it I find it to be very much playable.
> 
> If you are loading up at Ultra settings, max AA, with every mod you have being highest resolution possible, uGrids pushed out, plus ENB it just isn't happening. Even some of the strongest rigs may struggle with that. Have some common sense and balance your mods and settings around your system rather than the other way around.
> 
> That's just some general (and basic) advice for anyone and everyone thinking about getting into modding Skyrim and using post processors, etc, rather than being aimed at anyone in particular. From someone who uses a pretty weak system in comparison to what some people here are running.


I completely agree with you, great advice. Some of the people who are downloading these texture packs that change everything under the sun from rocks to butterflies into 4096x4096 textures and then complain about how their FPS goes down because of it is just irritating in that retrospect. Texture Optimizer has been a very, very useful tool in the past month (thanks for the help on that tool too!).

I saw a mod on the Nexus the other day that added new high resolution rug textures into the game. The mod came in at a staggering 104MB. What was the bulk of the mod? 8196x8196 textures of the rugs. There is absolutely no reason to have rugs that high and to the people who download stuff like that, it becomes a pain when trying to help them optimize their game and explain to them why it is hurting their performance.

I know that I have a couple mods that are taking an unnecessary amount of VRAM out of my total, yet I used Texture Optimizer to reduce them to my global 1024x1024 size for my entire installation except for trees, sky-related textures, and rocks.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


What mods are you using for that armor and skins?

btw your character kind of looks like an older version of the chick in your avatar.


----------



## svthomas

Above screenshot so that I am adding something to this thread's purpose.

Just set ugrids to 7, still not having issues with only having 2gb of vram on the 680s at 5760x1080.

This is what I set:
uExterior Cell Buffer=64
uGridsToLoad=7

I ran all over--I climbed to the highest point so that I could see far into the distance with mountains and trees. Here is a screen of the performance--that first dip was me leaving a cave so I could run around outside for the test.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you pick the right mods and use a texture optimizer you don't need to worry about VRAM quite that much, really.
> 
> Let me put this into perspective. I run a complete STEP, ENB 0.108, aswell as several extras (like Lush Grass, etc), ran a texture optimizer on my mods and I don't have major problems with frame rate or stuttering. My minimum FPS is normally 45FPS and usually hits well into 60+ @1920x1080. Ultra settings, Shadows @High and SMAA enabled.
> 
> WIth ENB 0.102 I can max out at around 45FPS usually, though sometimes it can get higher, sometimes a bit less (especially outside Whiterun).
> 
> If I was to listen to some of the things some people came out with about VRAM I probably wouldn't even bother playing the game, because I didn't and just got on with it I find it to be very much playable.
> 
> If you are loading up at Ultra settings, max AA, with every mod you have being highest resolution possible, uGrids pushed out, plus ENB it just isn't happening. Even some of the strongest rigs may struggle with that. Have some common sense and balance your mods and settings around your system rather than the other way around.
> 
> That's just some general (and basic) advice for anyone and everyone thinking about getting into modding Skyrim and using post processors, etc, rather than being aimed at anyone in particular. From someone who uses a pretty weak system in comparison to what some people here are running.


Wonderful explanation. +1


----------



## svthomas

Delete. Double post, sorry.


----------



## majin662

New enb is out for Nvidia users.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> New enb is out for Nvidia users.


Testing now. Thanks for the news!


----------



## ShtKck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> SNIP


Real practical armor.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Testing now. Thanks for the news!


Lettuce know how it is.

I noticed these as being new. Any idea what these parameters do?

[NIGHTDAY]
DetectorDefaultDay=false
DetectorLevelDay=0.65
DetectorLevelNight=0.25
DetectorLevelCurve=2.0

[CAMERAFX]
LenzReflectionIntensityDay=3.0
LenzReflectionIntensityNight=3.0
LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lettuce know how it is.
> I noticed these as being new. Any idea what these parameters do?
> [NIGHTDAY]
> DetectorDefaultDay=false
> DetectorLevelDay=0.65
> DetectorLevelNight=0.25
> DetectorLevelCurve=2.0
> [CAMERAFX]
> LenzReflectionIntensityDay=3.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityNight=3.0
> LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0


I can't get DoF or SSAO to work with the v109 Beta build, and it's happening with others too apparently. I'm going to wait for the wrapper version to be released before I try making a config for it, the Injector seems to cause more problems than fix. Thankfully the grass shadow and green underwater bugs are fixed though, as they have been in v108. Hopefully Boris can figure out the vendor hack for why DoF and SSAO are not working for some users. But FPS increased by 5-7fps across the board, very good news. Still not nearly as fast as v108, even with DoF and SSAO disabled in the Ini.

As far as those two particular settings go, they aren't new but here's a snippet from Tapiok's ENB Guide of what they are supposed to do.
Quote:


> As you look through this guide, you will notice many of the effect include separate variables for Day and Night. The [NIGHTDAY] variables specify the thresholds that determine when ENBseries uses its Day and Night values. I learned from the ENBseries creator that the detection is based upon the color of the sky BELOW the horizon. I really have little sense of how to achieve any useful results with these tools, though please feel free to experiment.


So basically these parameters help determine when ENB switches to Night setting values and when to switch back based on the color below the horizon. I think it's moreso for dialing in smooth dusk and dawn transitions.
Quote:


> The [CAMERAFX] variables allow you to manage the characteristics of ENBseries' dynamic lens flare effect, simulating the reflection of light within a camera lens. This effect generally only 'kicks in' when viewing a very intense light‐source in the game, i.e. a torch at point‐blank range. For the [CAMERAFX] settings to take effect, ' EnableBloom' must be set to 'true' in the [EFFECT] section of the enbseries.ini document.


Basically it gives you control over when lens flare should kick in. Self-explanatory.


----------



## modinn

Any Witcher 2 fans out there? I'm getting close to releasing my Witcher 2 ENB config. It is almost done. I'd really like to have a couple people test it out on their systems for performance before I release it. PM if you're interested.

Day time is heavily based on Milamber's latest ENB config. Night time is purely my doing. Here's a few pictures of what it looks like.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*


I really like the lighting in this one. Is this updated ENB the one in your sig?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I really like the lighting in this one. Is this updated ENB the one in your sig?


It's not the same one. My sig's album is a config I started on about a month ago. But this new config I'm about to release is heavily based off of it with the inclusion of some cinematic effects, completely redone RL files, and less reliance on FXAA. I still have the settings saved in a folder of my sig's album if you want that. Otherwise stay tuned for more dusk/dawn and daytime pictures when I get the chance to perfect the brightness for daytime weathers in RLWC. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

No offend means. Sorry Lifeshield.


----------



## majin662

Yeah modinn I was just going to pop up and say Boris has updated the 109 build like 3 times already, may be worth it to wait a bit on it. He did fix dof and SSAO apparently though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurelgtxyz*
> 
> No offend means. Sorry Lifeshield.


You don't need to be sorry bud, no offense was ever taken.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm offended.









Thanks Modinn!

I'm using this texture optimizer. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12801 Has anyone used it now that it's matured? Recommended settings?


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Just a few ones, actualy found my set up to play without any performance issues:


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Modinn!
> I'm using this texture optimizer. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12801 Has anyone used it now that it's matured? Recommended settings?


I've been using it for about a month now. I use the preset in the middle. And then if I decide I need to shrink armor and clothing textures from VRAM's sake, I'll open those particular folders directly in Texture Optimizer and manually set (downsize if >1024) and let it run. I'll link a picture later tonight when I'm on my desktop.

It will compress all of your textures in half that have a dimension above 1024. Meaning that if you have a 4096x4096 clothing texture, it will reduce it to 2048x2048. Not until you run the optimizer again will it reduce it completely to 1024x1024 if that is what you want to do. But Texture Optimizer scans files that you've already processed and skips textures that are already optimized. Let me or Lifeshield (who did extensive testing with the author) know if you need any other pointers.

Lately he's been getting good about including exceptions to textures that shouldn't be optimized (fxeffect.dds files for instance). If you find a group of textures that always get messed up when you run it, there is an easy-to-use window to specify folders or files in the Texture hierarchy to skip.


----------



## modinn

Alright I think I'm done with this config. I don't want to tweak it anymore because there isn't much else I want to change. I will release it sometime later today whenever I'm done with documentation. Here's some daytime and dawn/dusk pictures as promised.








@SS Also here's the settings that I use in Texture Optimizer


----------



## LuisCypher6661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Alright I think I'm done with this config. I don't want to tweak it anymore because there isn't much else I want to change. I will release it sometime later today whenever I'm done with documentation. Here's some daytime and dawn/dusk pictures as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> @SS Also here's the settings that I use in Texture Optimizer


very nice config, i like your dark rich colours especialy the water.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Alright I think I'm done with this config. I don't want to tweak it anymore because there isn't much else I want to change. I will release it sometime later today whenever I'm done with documentation. Here's some daytime and dawn/dusk pictures as promised.
> @SS Also here's the settings that I use in Texture Optimizer


Look's familiar! Good work on the night lighting and shaders!

Has anyone come cross these two chaps?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Look's familiar! Good work on the night lighting and shaders!
> Has anyone come cross these two chaps?


All thanks to you







Thanks for the previous work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisCypher6661*
> 
> very nice config, i like your dark rich colours especialy the water.


Thanks for the comment!


----------



## modinn

Here's my ENB v108 config as it stands. I don't plan to make any big changes to it in the near future. But if I find a feature that would go great along this config I'll add it in. I don't know if I'll post it to the Nexus, so for now it will be Overclock.net exclusive. Thanks for the comments thus far everyone and I hope you enjoy this config.

Running just the core preset, you should only see a 3-4 fps drop at the very max. Add in FXAA Injector and the cinematic film grain will drop it another 2-3 fps at the max.

Please read the README included before installing. Most of your questions should be answered in there.

Enhanced and Optimized Milamber ENB+FXAA v108 by Modinn.zip 2651k .zip file


Credits:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Milamber - Amazing ENB config and helping test. Daytime settings went largely unchanged as they are about perfect for me.
Tapioks - ENB Config Modding Guide listed on the Skyrim Enhanced Shaders mod page on the Nexus.
Plutoman101 - Realistic Lighting With Customization mod and tutorial guide on mod page.
Sethy666 - Vision Lighting version of RLWC 3.4a that my configs are based on.
aLaaa - His work on RCRN and the Sepia filter in InjFX that were used to help create the FXAA Injector config.
Boris Vorontsov - ENB Series (major thanks for the extreme amount of time and dedication put into this)
Confidence Man - glowing water texture fix
Stakado, Lifeshield, and Toology - Inspiration to do a v108 config


----------



## Big Shabazz

Aww yiss. I'm totally installing this when I get home.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Havn't been playing much lately due to this Celeron







It's actually not to bad now I've tried.. Not so good outdoors, around 30FPS :l I havn't lowered any settings from when I had the 2500K though


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Havn't been playing much lately due to this Celeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually not to bad now I've tried.. Not so good outdoors, around 30FPS :l I havn't lowered any settings from when I had the 2500K though


Those numbers indoors are impressive on a Celeron. Color me impressed. What happened to your 2500k? And I bet if you turned down shadows to low or medium you'd get 40-50 fps outdoors, but it'd look pretty awful







.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Those numbers indoors are impressive on a Celeron. Color me impressed. What happened to your 2500k? And I bet if you turned down shadows to low or medium you'd get 40-50 fps outdoors, but it'd look pretty awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sold it







I was planning on picking up a 3570K yesterday but I think I'm gonna wait a while :l

and yeah I was pretty impressed too, I think if I disabled ENB/FXAA it would run great, I'm not gonna do that though.. used to playing with ENB now


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


What circle of hell did that troll crawl up from?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> What circle of hell did that troll crawl up from?


anyone reminded of doom 3??


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Nice pics!

Is this XxBeNigNxX config?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nice pics!
> Is this XxBeNigNxX config?


No. It's Unreal Cinema without Vignette, Film Grain, or Depth of Field applied running on ENB 0.109 and Realistic Lighting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> What circle of hell did that troll crawl up from?


Wars in Skyrim IV.


----------



## Milamber

Anyone that is wanting to improve their image quality, shadows and LOD I thought I would share my two config files, remember to backup your own first though. This uses ugrids 7 but can be changed if you would like, it is located in skyrim.ini

Code:



Code:


uGridsToLoad=7

Just copy the two files and place them in your documents\my games\skyrim



SkyrimPrefs.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## ASO7




----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Alright I think I'm done with this config. I don't want to tweak it anymore because there isn't much else I want to change. I will release it sometime later today whenever I'm done with documentation. Here's some daytime and dawn/dusk pictures as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> @SS Also here's the settings that I use in Texture Optimizer


I have been using your ENB config for a few days and it is probably the best looking one I have seen. Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> I have been using your ENB config for a few days and it is probably the best looking one I have seen. Thanks for sharing it!!


Thank you!! What is the performance like? I haven't heard back from anyone else yet about the performance systems other than my own and was wondering if it would only hit 4-5 fps overall on medium-rigs or AMD systems for that matter.


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Thank you!! What is the performance like? I haven't heard back from anyone else yet about the performance systems other than my own and was wondering if it would only hit 4-5 fps overall on medium-rigs or AMD systems for that matter.


I can't really give you exact numbers as I wasn't really monitoring my FPS, but I could see no lag. With other ENBs I am usually at 50-60 and from what I have noticed it is the same with this one. I also used the settings you posted for the texture optimizer (first time using this program) and as I said looks great!

My only problem is how dark it is when it is dark, but I was warned. Glad I am a Kajiit this time, their night-eye ability was helping me out in the really dark Dwemer ruins. That and candlelight.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> I can't really give you exact numbers as I wasn't really monitoring my FPS, but I could see no lag. With other ENBs I am usually at 50-60 and from what I have noticed it is the same with this one. I also used the settings you posted for the texture optimizer (first time using this program) and as I said looks great!
> My only problem is how dark it is when it is dark, but I was warned. Glad I am a Kajiit this time, their night-eye ability was helping me out in the really dark Dwemer ruins. That and candlelight.


Glad to hear. If you think that it is too dark in some spots, turn off FXAA Injector (Pause key) at night, which is actually what I do. You'll notice that it is easier to see pathways and see clearly in spots where there is a lot of low-light conditions. My next goal is to include the contrast of InjFX during the day through Realistic Lighting and Direct/Ambient lighting settings within ENB, so that I can remove FXAA all together.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Glad to hear. If you think that it is too dark in some spots, turn off FXAA Injector (Pause key) at night, which is actually what I do. You'll notice that it is easier to see pathways and see clearly in spots where there is a lot of low-light conditions. My next goal is to include the contrast of InjFX during the day through Realistic Lighting and Direct/Ambient lighting settings within ENB, so that I can remove FXAA all together.


You don't need Realistic Lighting for that. Just use Realistic Lighting to alter lighting values for interiors, dungeons, dusk, dawn, etc so they're better balanced/saturated. You can do everyting else with ENB.

I'll PM you later after work with a few things I did to transition from ENB+FXAA to ENB so that you can achieve a very similar look but without the extra performance hit and without using RL to achieve it.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You don't need Realistic Lighting for that. Just use Realistic Lighting to alter lighting values for interiors, dungeons, dusk, dawn, etc so they're better balanced/saturated. You can do everyting else with ENB.
> 
> I'll PM you later after work with a few things I did to transition from ENB+FXAA to ENB so that you can achieve a very similar look but without the extra performance hit and without using RL to achieve it.


Sounds good. Thanks Lifeshield!


----------



## Laney

*WARNING: MANY IMAGES*



Like any?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

last one is my fav out of them VERY nice BTW also you should add tree self shadowing for nicer looking trees


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laney*
> 
> *WARNING: MANY IMAGES*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any?


I like these two. The first one reminds me of a place on the island you're on in Crysis. And the second one, as above poster said, has an eery look to it, muted colors and an overall chilling atmosphere. Good pics.

Btw, welcome to OCN!


----------



## Lifeshield

Anyone heard of Computec Media AG Germany and its magazines PC ACTION and PC Games?

I've been contacted by their editor (Marc Brehme) about them featuring Unreal Cinema in one of their magazines and am wondering if they are definitely legit. Everything seems legit enough to me, site and email check out, but would value second opinions before I get involved as I'm obviously a little wary about dealing with people over the internet.

Thanks.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Never heard of them but I don't see any harm in letting them feature it as long as boris and whoever else needs to be is credited.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Never heard of them but I don't see any harm in letting them feature it as long as boris and whoever else needs to be is credited.


That would be a given, I will have to notify the relevant authors beforehand. I'd need to speak to Boris about using the binaries aswell because they want to put it on a disc for their magazine.

I just want to make sure they check out first before I take the next step however. So one step at a time for now. Thanks.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I just want to make sure they check out first before I take the next step however. So one step at a time for now. Thanks.


Well, I am sure you did the same thing I just did and did a google search. I found these two websites about stock information here and here. So, I would say that Computec Media AG, Germany is a real company created in 1989.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Well, I am sure you did the same thing I just did and did a google search. I found these two websites about stock information here and here. So, I would say that Computec Media AG, Germany is a real company created in 1989.


Yes I did Google the magazines themselves (though not Computec). I still wanted to be sure. I have had no experience with them or have ever heard of them before if I'm honest.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm waiting patiently for someone to combine all 3 tools. FXAA injector +ENB + RL. It sure would simplify things.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry.


I understand. Well, I happened to find this that specifically mentioned PC Games and PC Action as well as Marc Brehme. Check the reference paragraph (20, 21, 28 and 29) (I'm at work so they are blocked). Also, I found this profile page for Marc Brehme, but some of it is in German.

If you want to find someone that may have actually seen the magazine or have a subscription to it, I would suggest making a new topic in the games section so it will get more visibility than in here







.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for someone to combine all 3 tools. FXAA injector +ENB + RL. It sure would simplify things.


It's not really possible to change FormID values of the game on the fly like InjFX and ENB do with d3d9 intervention, Imaginator works in a way but you cannot export configs from it and I dont think it will ever be possible to do so either. InjFX and ENB have already been merged by using the effect.txt feature in ENB, download Skyrim Enhanced Shaders to get the implementation. Thus there is no reason to have a separate d3d9.dll file for InjFX anymore. But RL and ENB do fundamentally different things and cannot be combined simply because of the way they work unfortunately.

Just a tidbit.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> It's not really possible to change FormID values of the game on the fly like InjFX and ENB do with d3d9 intervention, Imaginator works in a way but you cannot export configs from it and I dont think it will ever be possible to do so either. InjFX and ENB have already been merged by using the effect.txt feature in ENB, download Skyrim Enhanced Shaders to get the implementation. Thus there is no reason to have a separate d3d9.dll file for InjFX anymore. But RL and ENB do fundamentally different things and cannot be combined simply because of the way they work unfortunately.
> Just a tidbit.


I am not satisfied with this answer. There has to be a way to take the lighting areas/timeofday and combine that with ENB's global settings. Someone, get on it.


----------



## Kinzer

The new S.T.E.P 2.1 was released today. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11#content


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinzer*
> 
> The new S.T.E.P 2.1 was released today. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11#content


Awesome news!!! And I thought I was going to be able to finally play the game this weekend.


----------



## majin662

anyone notice yet life's in STEP in a round about way?? Congrats !!


----------



## Droogie

What exactly does STEP do? The description isn't very clear. Is it just optimization or something?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> What exactly does STEP do? The description isn't very clear. Is it just optimization or something?


Hey Droggie

I have been calibrating Skyrim for STEP for just over 3 hrs now, basically it advises you which mods are best to run and in what order









It focus on improving detail without loss of performance whilst maintaining a vanilla approach.


----------



## Droogie

Ok. Got a new problem here. Interesting one. I just installed modinn's ENB after a fresh windows install on my new Vertex 3









Anyway, with ENB enabled, I keep seeing this. The top is ENB, the bottom is disabled. I had to start over. All of my old saves that I held on to just crash to desktop when I try to load them.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> anyone notice yet life's in STEP in a round about way?? Congrats !!


I am? Where?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Ok. Got a new problem here. Interesting one. I just installed modinn's ENB after a fresh windows install on my new Vertex 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with ENB enabled, I keep seeing this. The top is ENB, the bottom is disabled. I had to start over. All of my old saves that I held on to just crash to desktop when I try to load them.


Looks like specularity in a hair or skin mod gone haywire. But my ENB should not cause your saves to be corrupted at all. The RLWC .esp's are modular enough that they don't cause your game to crash whenever you add or remove them. Are you using a hair/skin mod by chance? If so, which one(s)?

Also make sure that "bFloatPointRenderTarget" in SkyrimPrefs.ini is set to 0. It's not needed by this ENB version and apparently sometimes fixes this bug in v108. If that doesn't work you might to either edit the specularity values for the texture you want manually or just uninstall the hair/skin mod causing the problem.

Here's a forum link describing the bug. Link

When you did a fresh windows install, did you save your SkyrimPrefs.ini and Skyrim.ini files? Also, are you using a different set of mods now compared to before your reinstall (e.g. more/less .ESP's?). If so, then your save games are going to need their master records to be cleaned out using Wrye Bash or Mod Organizer (I think it supports it) if you want those save games to work again.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Ok. Got a new problem here. Interesting one. I just installed modinn's ENB after a fresh windows install on my new Vertex 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with ENB enabled, I keep seeing this. The top is ENB, the bottom is disabled. I had to start over. All of my old saves that I held on to just crash to desktop when I try to load them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like specularity in a hair or skin mod gone haywire. But my ENB should not cause your saves to be corrupted at all. The RLWC .esp's are modular enough that they don't cause your game to crash whenever you add or remove them. Are you using a hair/skin mod by chance? If so, which one(s)?
> 
> Also make sure that "bFloatPointRenderTarget" in SkyrimPrefs.ini is set to 0. It's not needed by this ENB version and apparently sometimes fixes this bug in v108. If that doesn't work you might to either edit the specularity values for the texture you want manually or just uninstall the hair/skin mod causing the problem.
> 
> Here's a forum link describing the bug. Link
> 
> When you did a fresh windows install, did you save your SkyrimPrefs.ini and Skyrim.ini files? Also, are you using a different set of mods now compared to before your reinstall (e.g. more/less .ESP's?). If so, then your save games are going to need their master records to be cleaned out using Wrye Bash or Mod Organizer (I think it supports it) if you want those save games to work again.
Click to expand...

I think I'm missing a mod that it needs to load that save properly. I just don't remember what it could be. I know I have all of the same hair/skin mods as before. They were backed up to a flash drive. The only mods I might be missing are some miscellaneous item mods that I added here and there.

I should see if the save will load without any mods at all. Then I might go ahead and just re-download the ones I had and NMM fresh. Some of the ones that are different variations of the same mod aren't showing up as different names.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droogie

Well, I've got my old hard drive hooked up as a secondary, and I can access all of my old mods and stuff. Gonna use my old skyrimprefs and skyrim.ini files.


----------



## Droogie

Well, that worked. I just copied my ini files from the old hard drive over.. Here are some pics... and they said Skyrim elves were ugly.

















This game runs amazing on the ssd. I might even try bumping up some of my texture mods a bit.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, that worked. I just copied my ini files from the old hard drive over.. Here are some pics... and they said Skyrim elves were ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game runs amazing on the ssd. I might even try bumping up some of my texture mods a bit.


Good the hear!









I'm working on removing FXAA from my v108 config to eek out a few more FPS. I'm also trying to optimize a good performing v109 config for Nvidia users that want to use DoF with my config, right now it is dropping my FPS by 10 though....not sure if it is worth a little screen blurring.


----------



## Droogie

I haven't even overclocked my cpu again since the install, and I'm running at around 100fps with no stutter due to texture loading. How did I ever live without an ssd?


----------



## Droogie

I like the ENB, but it does add kind of a haze to everything.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I like the ENB, but it does add kind of a haze to everything.


Are you using the cinematic film grain? If so, it's supposed to look like that. If you don't like it, just delete the effect.txt file from your folder and it clears it up a lot.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I am? Where?


when the guide comes to the part of RCRN and ALTERNATIVES...its a link to the reddit article that you are featured in along side several other ENB producers. Like I said...round about way..but still it's free advertising to a pretty large community


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Are you using the cinematic film grain? If so, it's supposed to look like that. If you don't like it, just delete the effect.txt file from your folder and it clears it up a lot.


I'm not using it. By haze, it almost looks washed out by the lighting, while still being too dark to see indoors. Kinda weird.

I was using Milamber's fast SSAO one before. Maybe it's just the difference between them that I'm seeing.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I haven't even overclocked my cpu again since the install, and I'm running at around 100fps with no stutter due to texture loading. How did I ever live without an ssd?


Sometimes I wonder if Skyrim is really running off my SSD. I have Skyrim installed in my steam folder on my secondary HDD. I used Steam Mover to copy Skyrim to SSD and use junction path. I'm sure I'm running the .exe file from SSD instead of secondary. But all my Skyrim saves are on secondary HDD.


----------



## Droogie

Is there a mod out there that will sheath both weapons while dual wielding?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> when the guide comes to the part of RCRN and ALTERNATIVES...its a link to the reddit article that you are featured in along side several other ENB producers. Like I said...round about way..but still it's free advertising to a pretty large community


Ah, cool.

I'm also on the credits for the Textures Optimizer aswell. Means I'm in it twice, in a round about kind of way, haha.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm not using it. By haze, it almost looks washed out by the lighting, while still being too dark to see indoors. Kinda weird.
> I was using Milamber's fast SSAO one before. Maybe it's just the difference between them that I'm seeing.


I understand what you mean. The indoors being too dark to see is a problem I've been trying to get rid for the past week, I hate it too don't worry. As far as the colors being washed out by the lighting, that's accentuated by the exposure/gamma filter of FXAA too. Hopefully when I figure both out it'll make it better. As I said before, FXAA will not be in the next release. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lifeshield

Modinn would you like some assistance making the transition?


----------



## majin662

Small ripples turn to big waves.









Anyone sifted through step 2.1 much yet? Ive got it all loaded but i have this uneasy suspicion that it was rushed by TC because of the community hounding him. Some of the mods seem to be taking a step back. Like hq winterhold which he dismissd due to the hd dlc packs yet not its back? Theres a few other odds and ends but i dont want to come off as negative just would hate to see this ambitious project turn south

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Modinn would you like some assistance making the transition?


I'm making good progress doing what you suggested in the PM. If I get stuck, I'll let you know. I'm trying out different palette's from different mods (Stakado, yours, SES, Suberb's) and seeing which one is closer to what I want and then I'll edit that one in GIMP and give it a go.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Modinn would you like some assistance making the transition?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making good progress doing what you suggested in the PM. If I get stuck, I'll let you know. I'm trying out different palette's from different mods (Stakado, yours, SES, Suberb's) and seeing which one is closer to what I want and then I'll edit that one in GIMP and give it a go.
Click to expand...

The older enhanced shaders mod versions had some nice and numerous varied palettes if u can find em floating around.

Also. In case anyone needs it i found epic sounds of archery out there in the either today
Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> The older enhanced shaders mod versions had some nice and numerous varied palettes if u can find em floating around.


Thanks for the tip! I'll search for 'em, I have a folder full of past ENB configs that I keep so I don't have to keep downloading them all whenever I try out different configs


----------



## Droogie

Guys. This game is running like butter on this new SSD. I can't stress it enough. I was considering dumping money into a new video card to increase my vram cap, but this has worked out much better lol. I'm gonna get a 670 when they come out and save myself some money on a 680.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I'm making good progress doing what you suggested in the PM. If I get stuck, I'll let you know. I'm trying out different palette's from different mods (Stakado, yours, SES, Suberb's) and seeing which one is closer to what I want and then I'll edit that one in GIMP and give it a go.


If you want to use my pallette from UC in any way, you don't need to ask, just use it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Also. In case anyone needs it i found epic sounds of archery out there in the either today


Send me that please. I miss that mod.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Send me that please. I miss that mod.


tried to upload it here but failed. here is the link to the site. just have google translate the page. file is legit. no virus' no funny business

Epic Sounds of Returning


----------



## Lifeshield

Here you go Majin...

Epic Sounds of Archery.zip 2,306k .zip file


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here you go Majin...
> 
> Epic Sounds of Archery.zip 2306k .zip file


Now I just need to swing by the STEP boards and pass that same info on to TC and those guys. And in case anyone wasn't seeing it he has released 2 hotfix files today patching up some of the sleep deprived rush job stuff I was talking about earlier. STEP is at 2.1.0c and it's up on Nexus.


----------



## Slightly skewed

ENB .109 is broken still. Among other strange issues, SSAO has the worst flicker, clear water, strange character outlining, and fog issues than any release to date. And that's NOT using the speed hack. The speed hack just makes things worse.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Droogie

Ok. This is really weird. All of a sudden, Breezehome is written in either gibberish, or Draconic


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Emu105

Just got back into the game got the ENB mod SIck!


----------



## majin662

I'm chasing a hypothesis and need feedback.

Have any of you had major problems with z-fighting???


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Ok. This is really weird. All of a sudden, Breezehome is written in either gibberish, or Draconic


Don't go in, bro! It's a trap!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I'm chasing a hypothesis and need feedback.
> Have any of you had major problems with z-fighting???


You would have to elaborate a bit more on this one I think.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You would have to elaborate a bit more on this one I think.


Not a problem. I was trying to help one of the guys over at the STEP forums. He has a big problem with Z-Fighting. I looked into it today pretty heavily because I love puzzles. What I came across was some information regarding FloatPointRenderTarget or as most of us know it as "Enable this as per ENB"









Well anyway, From what I was reading.............. Article on it..............


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Note how all surfaces appear single colored. The difference in Z pixel-to-pixel is the same across any given primitive. This matters a lot to hardware. One reason is that interpolating Z is cheaper than interpolating W. Z does not have to be perspective corrected. With cheaper units in hardware you can reject a larger number of pixels per cycle with the same transistor budget. This of course matters a lot for pre-Z passes and shadow maps. With modern hardware linearity in screen space also turned out to be a very useful property for Z optimizations. Given that the gradient is constant across the primitive it's also relatively easy to compute the exact depth range within a tile for Hi-Z culling. It also means techniques such as Z-compression are possible. With a constant Z delta in X and Y you don't need to store a lot of information to be able to fully recover all Z values in a tile, provided that the primitive covered the entire tile.

These days the depth buffer is increasingly being used for other purposes than just hidden surface removal. Being linear in screen space turns out to be a very desirable property for post-processing. Assume for instance that you want to do edge detection on the depth buffer, perhaps for antialiasing by blurring edges. This is easily done by comparing a pixel's depth with its neighbors' depths. With Z values you have constant pixel-to-pixel deltas, except for across edges of course. This is easy to detect by comparing the delta to the left and to the right, and if they don't match (with some epsilon) you crossed an edge. And then of course the same with up-down and diagonally as well. This way you can also reject pixels that don't belong to the same surface if you implement say a blur filter but don't want to blur across edges, for instance for smoothing out artifacts in screen space effects, such as SSAO with relatively sparse sampling.

What about the precision in view space when doing hidden surface removal then, which is still is the main use of a depth buffer? You can regain most of the lost precision compared to W-buffering by switching to a floating point depth buffer. This way you get two types of non-linearities that to a large extent cancel each other out, that from Z and that from a floating point representation. For this to work you have to flip the depth buffer so that the far plane is 0.0 and the near plane 1.0, which is something that's recommended even if you're using a fixed point buffer since it also improves the precision on the math during transformation. You also have to switch the depth test from LESS to GREATER. If you're relying on a library function to compute your projection matrix, for instance D3DXMatrixPerspectiveFovLH(), the easiest way to accomplish this is to just swap the near and far parameters.


it seems like things like the FNear tweaks out there and Prepasses and even The Floatpointrendertarget can somehow all be combined or fiddled with to eliminate that issue so long as it's not a Bethesda created one. Am I completely off-base here in my thinking?? The reason why I ask here is because most of us are using ENB setups which require that floatpoint be set to 1 instead of 0 and very rarely have I heard any of us speaking about how horrible our Z fighting is. I know it is not the complete smoking gun but I do think along with the FNear tweak and possibly some other unexplored ini changes people won't need all the smoke and mirrors tweaks like rendering more clouds in the distance and stuff.


----------



## grishkathefool

I looked at the posts you linked, majinn. Then I followed the links those posters put up. I want to say thanks for frying my brain.
Quote:


> There are two functions of this transformation that are important to note:
> 
> If you simplify the V'.z result, you will find that the configuration of the projection matrix results in a linear function such that f(N) = 0 at the near plane, and f(F) = F at the far plane.
> 
> V'.w = v.z, i.e. the camera space Z value is preserved in the fourth component of the result.
> At this point, all components still have a linear relationship with camera space.


Quote:


> Following transformation, the X, Y, and Z coordinates are divided by W, and 1/W (reciprocal of homogenous W, aka RHW) is stored in the fourth component of the transformed vertex position:
> Vout (X,Y,Z,RHW) = (V'.x/V'.w, V'.y/V'.w, V'.z/V'.w, 1/V'.w)


and I still don't understand what you mean by "Z-fighting"...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> and I still don't understand what you mean by "Z-fighting"...


Look at the mountains in this video.





Z-fighting refers to the way that 3D rendering engines choose what to display on the screen on the Z-axis a.k.a. "depth plane". The Z-buffer is what gives 3D worlds life, it is what allows us to feel like we're actually in the world itself and not looking at a 2-D image.

Whenever a game engine figures out what to draw on the screen, it looks at the depth buffer (z-plane) and determines which objects are closer to the screen and when to display them. For instance, it you are looking at a building and there is a mountain behind it, then the building will "override" the mountain because it is closer to you. The mountain is still there in the game's cell buffers/cache, it is just not rendered until it is in sight of the player. This is a pretty normal calculation and it is done millions of times for each object in the world while you are playing.

Z-fighting takes place whenever you have an object, such as volumetric clouds/fog, being placed in front of landscapes. If that fog has a transparent property to it, then the game has a harder time deciding how to draw the volumetric object and the object behind it. This is a pretty glaring issue and obviously there are some bugs in the way that Bethesda implemented it in to the Creation Engine. I hope they find a way to fix it some day.

My explanations could be a little inaccurate as I do not have real-world experience with 3D engines (someone feel free to correct me). But my learning at Uni has told me this is basically is what is happening and what is giving Boris so much trouble implementing SSAO.


----------



## Lifeshield

Basically it's what causes the flickering mountains.

Nothing I've ever done has ever eliminated this problem except increasing bloom in ENB 0.108 to create a fog that hides it..


----------



## Droogie




----------



## Slightly skewed

Any tips on how to tone down super bright fog in dungeons?


----------



## modinn

-edit-

It's late I didn't read the post correctly.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Any tips on how to tone down super bright fog in dungeons?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9571


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> and I still don't understand what you mean by "Z-fighting"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the mountains in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z-fighting refers to the way that 3D rendering engines choose what to display on the screen on the Z-axis a.k.a. "depth plane". The Z-buffer is what gives 3D worlds life, it is what allows us to feel like we're actually in the world itself and not looking at a 2-D image.
> 
> Whenever a game engine figures out what to draw on the screen, it looks at the depth buffer (z-plane) and determines which objects are closer to the screen and when to display them. For instance, it you are looking at a building and there is a mountain behind it, then the building will "override" the mountain because it is closer to you. The mountain is still there in the game's cell buffers/cache, it is just not rendered until it is in sight of the player. This is a pretty normal calculation and it is done millions of times for each object in the world while you are playing.
> 
> Z-fighting takes place whenever you have an object, such as volumetric clouds/fog, being placed in front of landscapes. If that fog has a transparent property to it, then the game has a harder time deciding how to draw the volumetric object and the object behind it. This is a pretty glaring issue and obviously there are some bugs in the way that Bethesda implemented it in to the Creation Engine. I hope they find a way to fix it some day.
> 
> My explanations could be a little inaccurate as I do not have real-world experience with 3D engines (someone feel free to correct me). But my learning at Uni has told me this is basically is what is happening and what is giving Boris so much trouble implementing SSAO.
Click to expand...

I was reading a little more on it and it seems shadow mapping can also lead to some funky issues with z fighting as well. As well as the shadow striping alot of people seems to get. I use a pretty nice bias and have the shadow maps set to 4096 mostly and very rarely see shadow acne as its also called or z fighting.

Poking around the larger ini you can generate via console i see some possible settings that may help. According to most articles manipulation of the z buffer by depth biasing can help with the issue so im wondering about things like mipmap bias or lod bias. I also saw where pushing the near plane as far from the eye as tolerable can help push precision out further as can bring the far plane in some.

Now i know some people have experimented with fNeardistance and lessened the fighting but theres no clear far distance setting listed other than nolodfardistance i think its called. Im wondering if that may help. Going to try some things tonight after work.

Myself i very rarely see any so maybe its a combo of settings maybe not. Maybe its choice of mountain mod or something as well.

Anyway if anyone has any ideas we can pm back and forth. Dont wanna continue to derail thread

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9571


Well ya, that would cure the issue, but I'm not looking to remove it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well ya, that would cure the issue, but I'm not looking to remove it.


Why not? The fog is there to cover up the crappy consoles quality. It shouldn't be there on PC.


----------



## Hfire3

I love mods


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well ya, that would cure the issue, but I'm not looking to remove it.


If you're using ENB you can try toning down bloom.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Ok. This is really weird. All of a sudden, Breezehome is written in either gibberish, or Draconic


Still looking for some thoughts on my Breezehome.... problem. lol


----------



## modinn

I thought some of you may be interested in what Boris is currently working on for an upcoming feature in ENB.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you're using ENB you can try toning down bloom.


I'm not though. Even with RL it seems to be an issue. I want to keep it because it adds immersion/atmosphere.

That looks really promising Modinn. Here's to hoping he gets it working better than his SSAO. I think we should all make a small donation to him for all his hard work.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I thought some of you may be interested in what Boris is currently working on for an upcoming feature in ENB.


I see, we're going to have black and white Skyrim. lol jk. It looks awesome. I hope it doesn't make the game little too dark.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I thought some of you may be interested in what Boris is currently working on for an upcoming feature in ENB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, we're going to have black and white Skyrim. lol jk. It looks awesome. I hope it doesn't make the game little too dark.
Click to expand...

Like it does now?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droogie

Looks like I won't be getting my 4gb buffer. Evga has it listed on their sire for $629. Gonna get a 670 instead. Just hope its enough for the mods lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quick question, did the Hi-res DLC pack replace all textures with 2048 or just a bunch of them? Starting a run through the newest version of S.T.E.P. for my first playthrough and wondering about the Hi-Res DLC Optimized mod.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Quick question, did the Hi-res DLC pack replace all textures with 2048 or just a bunch of them? Starting a run through the newest version of S.T.E.P. for my first playthrough and wondering about the Hi-Res DLC Optimized mod.


All textures as far as I know to 2048x2048. The Hi-Res DLC Optimized mod picks the textures out of the DLC that have no reason to be 2048x2048 and shrinks them to 1024x1024. It also gives you the option to have the vanilla normal maps instead for even more VRAM savings. If you are using the Hi-Res DLC, then there is no reason _not_ to install the Hi-Res DLC Optimized mod. That is unless you have an over-abundance of VRAM.


----------



## rafety58

Just started my third play through of the game, this time going for a pure mage Khajiit (no weapons other then staffs and bound swords)

Took some screenshots of me killing this bandit that was on a log over the river.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> All textures as far as I know to 2048x2048. The Hi-Res DLC Optimized mod picks the textures out of the DLC that have no reason to be 2048x2048 and shrinks them to 1024x1024. It also gives you the option to have the vanilla normal maps instead for even more VRAM savings. If you are using the Hi-Res DLC, then there is no reason _not_ to install the Hi-Res DLC Optimized mod. That is unless you have an over-abundance of VRAM.


I have 3GB of Vram on my 7970 so it isn't that much of an issue but I am a bit confused when looking at the hybrid version.

Hybrid (1024+2048):
This "version" of the mod uses my new 1024 textures (in place of vanilla 512 one) BUT keeps loading the great looking 2048 hi-res textures from Hi-Res BSAs when the vanilla ones are already 1024. This means that you're not going to save much VRAM, but it's a start!

Seems like there are still some low res textures being used and by using the hybrid it would make textures be 1024 - 2048 instead of 512-2048 but I'm not sure







.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I have 3GB of Vram on my 7970 so it isn't that much of an issue but I am a bit confused when looking at the hybrid version.
> Hybrid (1024+2048):
> This "version" of the mod uses my new 1024 textures (in place of vanilla 512 one) BUT keeps loading the great looking 2048 hi-res textures from Hi-Res BSAs when the vanilla ones are already 1024. This means that you're not going to save much VRAM, but it's a start!
> Seems like there are still some low res textures being used and by using the hybrid it would make textures be 1024 - 2048 instead of 512-2048 but I'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Because of the way the Creation Engine loads textures, the game will look for textures in the order Loose files->BSA/ESP. So if the engine can't find the texture it is looking for in your loose files (a.k.a. "Textures" folder), then it will search for an ESP in your load order that has a reference to the texture it is looking for. It follows the "Order of One" rule that all FormID and Records use. In other words, the first record it finds with a reference to that file (starting from the bottom) will be the BSA from which the texture comes from. If it doesn't find an ESP with the change it is looking for, it will look in the corresponding BSA's in the Skyrim.ini line "SResourceArchiveList".

Therefore the textures that come with the Hybrid (1024+2048) versions are cut-down versions of the 2048x2048 textures that came with the Hi-Res DLC (e.g. 1024x1024), but are better than the vanilla 512. And those go in as loose files so they will overwrite whatever the DLC has, thereby giving you better quality without the unnecessary large size increase from 512x512 to 2048x2048. He is optimizing the file by forcing all the textures to have their sizes only double instead of some quadrupling in size.

He skips the files that are 1024 in vanilla because there is no point in cutting down the 2048x2048 DLC texture back into 1024 vanilla when it is exactly the same. That is why he doesn't touch them.

I hope that helps clear up the mud a little.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Because of the way the Creation Engine loads textures, the game will look for textures in the order Loose files->BSA/ESP. So if the engine can't find the texture it is looking for in your loose files (a.k.a. "Textures" folder), then it will search for an ESP in your load order that has a reference to the texture it is looking for. It follows the "Order of One" rule that all FormID and Records use. In other words, the first record it finds with a reference to that file (starting from the bottom) will be the BSA from which the texture comes from. If it doesn't find an ESP with the change it is looking for, it will look in the corresponding BSA's in the Skyrim.ini line "SResourceArchiveList".
> Therefore the textures that come with the Hybrid (1024+2048) versions are cut-down versions of the 2048x2048 textures that came with the Hi-Res DLC (e.g. 1024x1024), but are better than the vanilla 512. And those go in as loose files so they will overwrite whatever the DLC has, thereby giving you better quality without the unnecessary large size increase from 512x512 to 2048x2048. He is optimizing the file by forcing all the textures to have their sizes only double instead of some quadrupling in size.
> He skips the files that are 1024 in vanilla because there is no point in cutting down the 2048x2048 DLC texture back into 1024 vanilla when it is exactly the same. That is why he doesn't touch them.
> I hope that helps clear up the mud a little.


That actually helped a lot, thanks +rep! I guess for now I'll stick with the standard High-res DLC pack for now as I haven't been having any problems yet. I'll monitor vram usage and see what happens as I add in more and more mods







.


----------



## Droogie




----------



## majin662

There was actually a thread on the official forums about what was replaced and what wasnt. Alot of textures were upgraded...but alot were not touched at all. Sorry i dont have the link at the moment but it should still be up

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roxborough

So what texture pack/dlc/mod produces the most realistic environments? I've not tried the official hi-res dlc, heard good things, can anyone elaborate on what texture mods are the most accurate?

I'm currently using 2k texture pack from nexus. Having no problems at all, looks great aside from clipping, which will be impossible to get rid of regardless! Although, there are many plants/tree's that seem to be ultra low res still.

Also, all of the colours are ridiculously bright, any recommended mods for this?

Thanks

Here's a picture of my current mods on my thief.










---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lcva0c


----------



## Droogie

For plants/trees, go with vurts flora pack as well as lush grass and trees.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> For plants/trees, go with vurts flora pack as well as lush grass and trees.


yep those + TreesHD, enhanced night sky, i use WATER for water effects.. personally i feel they have given the best results.


----------



## modinn

ENB v110 released a few hours ago. Once I get my config reinstalled/cleaned, I will test it out and post some comparison pictures of the new shadow enhancements for you all.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> ENB v110 released a few hours ago. Once I get my config reinstalled/cleaned, I will test it out and post some comparison pictures of the new shadow enhancements for you all.


Any update? I took it for a spin last night and surprise, surprise, it's buggy. The character self shadows are better, but ssao still has issues. Clear water being one of them. Also, fog is really messed up in the dungeons and there's a strange candle bug that causes the light to flicker strangely one some candles. The complex indirect lighting is interesting though. Speed hack works better,but still has some stuttering and other weird issues, but it's better than .109.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## majin662

Some of the bugs should be fixed now.

Also...part 1 of the paralax project is released. Im excited to try that out

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Some of the bugs should be fixed now.
> Also...part 1 of the paralax project is released. Im excited to try that out
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Same here! I'm going to give it a in-depth play tonight and post pictures of SSIL and Bokeh DoF working with my v108 config.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Any update? I took it for a spin last night and surprise, surprise, it's buggy. The character self shadows are better, but ssao still has issues. Clear water being one of them. Also, fog is really messed up in the dungeons and there's a strange candle bug that causes the light to flicker strangely one some candles. The complex indirect lighting is interesting though. Speed hack works better,but still has some stuttering and other weird issues, but it's better than .109.


I've got pictures saved on my harddrive from my test-run last night, but Boris made a lot of changes to the Bloom code. So I have to switch out old code with the new code in my config and that will take some time to do. But here's some pictures I took last night showing off the new Complex Indirect Lighting algorithm that looks reeeeeaaaalllly cool, but it just takes too much performance from me.

*Top picture shows vanilla, bottom picture is the new shadow code. Look how blurry it makes it, but it looks more realistic in my opinion.*



*Showing off the new complex indirect lighting. Look at how the lighting on hood makes a whale of a difference on the texture. Top picture is vanilla, bottom is ENB.*



*I don't have a comparison pic for this yet, I'll get a better one tonight. This is how character shadows look now.*


----------



## SirWaWa

is 1.5GB of vram enough for high res texture packs and mods at 1080p max settings?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

what mod exactly is it that has very nice smooth shadows such as the one above? i am sick of minecraft quality shadows in skyrim...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is 1.5GB of vram enough for high res texture packs and mods at 1080p max settings?


IT's not enough for you to install anything you like. You might have to make sacrifices depending on how many texture mods you end up installing and their size. Install the lite version of the mod if available and you should be ok. If you find you have issues, run the texture folder through the texture optimizer.http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> what mod exactly is it that has very nice smooth shadows such as the one above? i am sick of minecraft quality shadows in skyrim...


We were discussing the latest ENB release. There are .ini settings you can use to blur and smooth out the shadows a bit in addition to using ENB. http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0110.htm


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is 1.5GB of vram enough for high res texture packs and mods at 1080p max settings?


Yes 1.5GB is enough to run Hi res texture packs @1080p (You can run Hi res textures just fine with 1024mb of vram as well) and NO you don't have to use a "light" texture pack... You can use 2048 and 4096 as well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Yes 1.5GB is enough to run Hi res texture packs @1080p (You can run Hi res textures just fine with 1024mb of vram as well) and NO you don't have to use a "light" texture pack... You can use 2048 and 4096 as well.


Then why am I out of VRAM? Waaay out? I don't have anything larger than 4096 either. Mystery, this is.

Not really. Someone just hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## DreamScar




----------



## Lifeshield

Unreal Cinema running on ENB 0.111 KAGE





No grass shadow bug. Good performance for me even with SSAO enabled (better than past versions anyway).


----------



## kiznilian

Looks so pretty. I'm on my 3rd installation of Skyrim trying to set everything up perfect like you guys have it.

Setup ENB last night and I had weird wire texturing in the walls and the shadows were all messed up. Think I will stick with the HD texture packs but there are so many of them Its hard to get it down perfect with installation order even with the S.T.E.P guide.

Is this the general Idea for a non ENB setup?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys, I need some help with something.

I am configuring a new ENB profile, and I am in need of some advice.

How do I get rid of the over brightness of Lydia's clothing? And what can I do so that I have darker hair?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help with something.
> I am configuring a new ENB profile, and I am in need of some advice.
> How do I get rid of the over brightness of Lydia's clothing? And what can I do so that I have darker hair?


The brightness of the clothing (glossy look) is a factor of Bloom and Specular lighting, mess around with those settings to get rid of the effect. I would start with the specular lighting first, because bloom will effect the entire picture while specular lighting will only affect certain textures in certain lighting conditions. PM me if you need help with this.

I'm not exactly sure if there is any one setting in ENB that would control Lydia's hair, but there is always this mod on the Nexus that will give you a _MUCH_ bigger palette to choose from for hair color. Extended Slider Colors


----------



## modinn

Also, Realistic Colors & Realistic Nights (RCRN) v3.0 just got released today for those of you who don't/can't use ENB. It looks really good! I'll give it a shot sometime later this week when I'm done redoing the ENB v111 enbeffect.fx code with HD6's mods.

*RCRN Nexus Link*


----------



## evensen007

Guys, sorry to pop this question but I was wondering if one of my old blokes in here could indulge me...

I have been off the forum and out of Skyrim (and gaming in general) for about 4 months. Back then, and apparently 1500 posts ago we used to discuss how to make Skyrim look better via FxAA/Enb etc... Can someone give me the cliff-notes version of any major development in the last 3-4 months that I may have missed along the lines of making Skyrim look great? Are we still on the official hi res txt pack + Skyrim HD + FxAA/Enb?

Thanks so much!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Guys, sorry to pop this question but I was wondering if one of my old blokes in here could indulge me...
> I have been off the forum and out of Skyrim (and gaming in general) for about 4 months. Back then, and apparently 1500 posts ago we used to discuss how to make Skyrim look better via FxAA/Enb etc... Can someone give me the cliff-notes version of any major development in the last 3-4 months that I may have missed along the lines of making Skyrim look great? Are we still on the official hi res txt pack + Skyrim HD + FxAA/Enb?
> Thanks so much!


ENB has gone through several MAJOR development cycles over the past 2 or 3 months. Here's a list of major features that have been added over time and links to their respective authors. Unfortunately it looks like he may be stopping AMD optimizations since he is having trouble getting a Radeon to work on his config and it's too much work to optimize for. Hopefully he finds a solution.

Here's a list comparing many of the popular ENB configs out there, as of about a month ago.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/

SSAO/SSIL support was added. Many optimizations/improvements have been made to it since its entrance in v99. SSAO w/o SSIL a.k.a "SSAO-Fast mode" isn't the FPS killer it used to be a few months ago. Now people can get decent framerates and a good looking SSAO with a medium-high+ rig.
(new feature) Improved close-distance shadows Link to picture
Bokeh Depth of Field
Letterbox (cinematic bars)
HeliosDoubleSix (aka HD6) released his own version of High Dynamic Range filtering for ENB and released the code for others to use (it is in the enbeffect.fx file of this mod.
Numerous game bug fixes and optimizations
FXAA has somewhat fallen to the wayside, but the most popular FXAA config out there to use is known as Realistic Colors and Realistic Nights (RCRN). They actually just released their newest version, 3.0, earlier this week. If you are wanting a very polished HDR mod with almost zero performance loss, this is the mod to get. Link to mod ||||| 




Two very popular mods out there are Dynavision (Dynamic DoF) and Imaginator. These two mods produce ZERO performance loss and were ported from Fallout: New Vegas. While both mods are really good at what they do, it is not possible to export configurations for other people to use. Therefore you won't see any custom configurations posted for either of those mods, you just have to follow the instructions on their respective pages on how to use them. ENB can do what they do, but the DoF is nice if you're only using FXAA or no d3d9 enhancement at all.

Realistic Lighting with Customization is another mod that has made leaps in bounds in customizing in-game weather effects that are otherwise not able to be accessed directly through d3d9.dll intervention. It allows you to specify lighting templates for each time of day as well as controlling the brightness levels of night time, dungeons, and interiors. The base mod makes many improvements to the weather system as well.

Skyrim Total Enhancement Project (STEP) is still alive and well. It is a guide poised to give you the best quality possible in-game with hundreds of mod recommendations while still keeping the vanilla feel to the game. Go here after you've decided what type of graphics enhancement you want above (if any).

I think I've covered pretty much the basis of everything that has happened in the modding scene in the past 2 or 3 months. Someone else can point out anything I missed. STEP pretty much is the one-stop shop for recommendations.

Also, don't use Steam Workshop if you can. Use Nexus Mod Manager instead. There are a ton of reasons why I say this, just take my word for it.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> ENB has gone through several MAJOR development cycles over the past 2 or 3 months. Here's a list of major features that have been added over time and links to their respective authors. Unfortunately it looks like he may be stopping AMD optimizations since he is having trouble getting a Radeon to work on his config and it's too much work to optimize for. Hopefully he finds a solution.
> Here's a list comparing many of the popular ENB configs out there, as of about a month ago.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/
> 
> SSAO/SSIL support was added. Many optimizations/improvements have been made to it since its entrance in v99. SSAO w/o SSIL a.k.a "SSAO-Fast mode" isn't the FPS killer it used to be a few months ago. Now people can get decent framerates and a good looking SSAO with a medium-high+ rig.
> (new feature) Improved close-distance shadows Link to picture
> Bokeh Depth of Field
> Letterbox (cinematic bars)
> HeliosDoubleSix (aka HD6) released his own version of High Dynamic Range filtering for ENB and released the code for others to use (it is in the enbeffect.fx file of this mod.
> Numerous game bug fixes and optimizations
> FXAA has somewhat fallen to the wayside, but the most popular FXAA config out there to use is known as Realistic Colors and Realistic Nights (RCRN). They actually just released their newest version, 3.0, earlier this week. If you are wanting a very polished HDR mod with almost zero performance loss, this is the mod to get. Link to mod |||||
> 
> 
> 
> Two very popular mods out there are Dynavision (Dynamic DoF) and Imaginator. These two mods produce ZERO performance loss and were ported from Fallout: New Vegas. While both mods are really good at what they do, it is not possible to export configurations for other people to use. Therefore you won't see any custom configurations posted for either of those mods, you just have to follow the instructions on their respective pages on how to use them.
> Realistic Lighting with Customization is another mod that has made leaps in bounds in customizing in-game weather effects that are otherwise not able to be accessed directly through d3d9.dll intervention. It allows you to specify lighting templates for each time of day as well as controlling the brightness levels of night time, dungeons, and interiors. The base mod makes many improvements to the weather system as well.
> Skyrim Total Enhancement Project (STEP) is still alive and well. It is a guide poised to give you the best quality possible in-game with hundreds of mod recommendations while still keeping the vanilla feel to the game. Go here after you've decided what type of graphics enhancement you want above (if any).
> I think I've covered pretty much the basis of everything that has happened in the modding scene in the past 2 or 3 months. Someone else can point out anything I missed. STEP pretty much is the one-stop shop for recommendations.
> Also, don't use Steam Workshop if you can. Use Nexus Mod Manager instead. There are a ton of reasons why I say this, just take my word for it.


Wow, Modinn. Thanks so much for taking the time! Are Life and Milamber still making configs?

Looks like not a WHOLE lot has changed other than the HDR mods you listed and the ENB improvements. It's a damn shame that ENB STILL bumps heads with Amd cards! Very frustrating. I used to take a 20+ fps hit with ENB. Are you guys on Nvidia cards free of those burdens now?

Again, thanks so much for taking the time to get me up to date! I'm looking forward to getting back into Skyrim.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Wow, Modinn. Thanks so much for taking the time! Are Life and Milamber still making configs?
> Looks like not a WHOLE lot has changed other than the HDR mods you listed and the ENB improvements. It's a damn shame that ENB STILL bumps heads with Amd cards! Very frustrating. I used to take a 20+ fps hit with ENB. Are you guys on Nvidia cards free of those burdens now?
> Again, thanks so much for taking the time to get me up to date! I'm looking forward to getting back into Skyrim.


Don't take Boris' troubles with AMD as a sign that it still bumps AMD cards badly. Lifeshield has made some pretty awesome configs in the past few months and they perform very well on his 6870 per his account. If you aren't that interested in DoF or SSAO/SSIL from ENB, then any config with v108 is the best. It has only a 3-5fps drop at the max in most places since it is a stripped down version of v102. Lifeshield took most of his configs down on the Nexus and move them to his website, to which I have no link at the moment, so you'll have to drop him a PM or he'll see this and let you know what it is.

Milamber made a really saturated and realistic looking config a while back, if I can't find the post where he linked it I'll just repackage up a copy I have and send it to you in a PM. I made a v108 version of that config and released it several weeks ago, I'll post that too if you want (it's somewhere on this thread).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Lifeshield took most of his configs down on the Nexus and move them to his website, to which I have no link at the moment, so you'll have to drop him a PM or he'll see this and let you know what it is.


My Nexus configs are all under one banner now.

*Beautiful Skyrim @ Skyrim Nexus*


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My Nexus configs are all under one banner now.
> 
> *Beautiful Skyrim @ Skyrim Nexus*


Ah! I kept looking for "Unreal (insert name)" on there for your configs. I didn't realize you changed the name. Thanks for the link


----------



## Lifeshield

No problem.


----------



## headcracker

Only really just started to play this and mod it now. Already upto about 40/50 mods. Hope you like.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!!

How Can I get rid of those ugly blocky shadows? I'm also using an ENB


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys!!
> How Can I get rid of those ugly blocky shadows? I'm also using an ENB


Enable the new shadow settings in the ENB?


----------



## TinDaDragon

How bout dese pictures?


----------



## Droogie

Well, the 670 is in. Running all 4096 now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Well, the 670 is in. Running all 4096 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice. I assume you are running at 1080p? ENB? I'm curious as to what performance is like with ENB's ssao and 4x msaa is outdoors. Are you filling up that vram completely?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice. I assume you are running at 1080p? ENB? I'm curious as to what performance is like with ENB's ssao and 4x msaa is outdoors. Are you filling up that vram completely?


Using modinn's ENB right now at 1080p. Performance is really good. My vram is pretty full, but I'm hanging around 80fps+ unless there is a lot of action going on. I peak around 120fps. Can't really complain. I have 3 weeks left of playing around before my 30 day return is up. If I start experiencing a lot of issues, I'll return it for a 4gb card (assuming they're on the market by then).


----------



## headcracker




----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Then why am I out of VRAM? Waaay out? I don't have anything larger than 4096 either. Mystery, this is.
> Not really. Someone just hasn't been paying attention.


try enabling "disable desktop composition"
u will save a little bit of vram and use it towards skyrim


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> try enabling "disable desktop composition"
> u will save a little bit of vram and use it towards skyrim


How much is a little? I'm not running any themes anyways. If those running cards with 2GB's are approaching their limit, I know for sure I'd need at least that much to run what I have, properly. Hopefully you didn't miss the sarcasm in my previous post.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How much is a little? I'm not running any themes anyways. If those running cards with 2GB's are approaching their limit, I know for sure I'd need at least that much to run what I have, properly. Hopefully you didn't miss the sarcasm in my previous post.


does aero count as running a theme? i have no theme myself but I still run aero
as for savings, it's "small"
why don't u try it
when u quit aero returns


----------



## Droogie




----------



## headcracker




----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys.

Working on my own ENB preset based on the 0.112 KAGE config.

Please let me know if there is something that I can adjust to look better


----------



## Kinzer

So I recently did a fresh install of Skyrim and went about doing the newest S.T.E.P, the installs went smooth and the actual textures look amazing. How ever I loaded Milamber's ENB and the lighting looks nothing like it did prior to redoing Skyrim. I even played with the ENB customization tool available from nexus, but to no luck getting the really dark feel I had prior to re-installing. Does anyone have any tips as to why my lighting won't darken properly?


----------



## Milamber




----------



## propa

Six weeks I was gone after a HD Crash and now i start a new ENB Prest


----------



## kiznilian

Man I'm jealous. I been trying to get it to look like these screenshots and while it does look good it is nothing like this. Hopefully I find the little things I am doing wrong to see this kind of eye candy.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## kiznilian

Would anyone be so kind as to post mods/load order so I can try to emulate this kinda of detail?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to post mods/load order so I can try to emulate this kinda of detail?


STEP, ENB and Realistic Lighting are what I'm currently using.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Man I'm jealous. I been trying to get it to look like these screenshots and while it does look good it is nothing like this. Hopefully I find the little things I am doing wrong to see this kind of eye candy.


To make the images look more focused on an object, try using the console to enter the following commands:

TM: Remove hood display
TFC: Move Camera
TFC 2: Freeze camera, but allow movement
FOV: 0-100, I often use 40-60
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Really liking the color palette with the greens, one of the most realistic looking shades I've see, good work.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> STEP, ENB and Realistic Lighting are what I'm currently using.


I'm using ENB .112 (which is fantastic BTW) and RL and the parameter changes I make in the RL .ini file aren't making any changes in game. And yes, I know I have to exit and reload the patcher/game for changes to take effect. Any input?

If you guys haven't seen the parallax project, you should take a look at it. Currently only Whiterun and Solitude are done but more cities are on the way.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=16919


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> parameter changes I make in the RL .ini file aren't making any changes in game. And yes, I know I have to exit and reload the patcher/game for changes to take effect. Any input?


Only suggestion I have is to make sure Realistic Lighting Patcher.esp is below Realistic Lighting.esp in the load order.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Only suggestion I have is to make sure Realistic Lighting Patcher.esp is below Realistic Lighting.esp in the load order.


This is exactly what I was going to suggest. 99.9% of the time this is the cause of the problem. The RL patcher should be placed "after" RL.

Quote:


> Really liking the color palette with the greens, one of the most realistic looking shades I've see, good work.


Thanks. This is a WiP variant of UC which is aimed at adding more colour and brightening up the days, using RL to balance out specific lighting so it doesn't look out of place.

Quote:


> If you guys haven't seen the parallax project, you should take a look at it. Currently only Whiterun and Solitude are done but more cities are on the way.


I'm waiting for a final release with this. I'm also trying to see how it works with STEP. So I'll probably wait for STEP version to be released with it included for a better idea of how it all works together as it's specific to only a few textures.


----------



## Droogie

I'm very happy with how my game looks now, except for the shadows. Specifically, shadows on people. When there is a shadow on a person, like as in on their skin and clothes, it just appears as a giant pixel or a blob of a few large pixels. Shadows cast by the environment look fine. I'll post some pics of what I mean when I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## propa

After some daylight tweaks, Night not ready yet ! In my opinion a little touch of CGI


----------



## kzone75

A couple of quick shots.. Not half as awesome as you guys make them, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Propa, if I'm quite honest, you're old config looked a hell of alot better. It's a shame you lost it.


----------



## propa

I know m8 but its time for a new style color tweaking is the last one







stay tuned









Look this is one is one of the early Pics of my last Prest, Tsart and end of it









So u can see the Basic look still better then the last Preset













EDIT: Look here after 10 min color and sat tweaking


----------



## propa

Look after 20 mins color tweak, my main fokus at this new ENB is the lightning and than the real color













[


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> This is exactly what I was going to suggest. 99.9% of the time this is the cause of the problem. The RL patcher should be placed "after" R
> 
> I'm waiting for a final release with this. I'm also trying to see how it works with STEP. So I'll probably wait for STEP version to be released with it included for a better idea of how it all works together as it's specific to only a few textures.


Negative. Load order is good. Still no luck. Everything is up to date.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm very happy with how my game looks now, except for the shadows. Specifically, shadows on people. When there is a shadow on a person, like as in on their skin and clothes, it just appears as a giant pixel or a blob of a few large pixels. Shadows cast by the environment look fine. I'll post some pics of what I mean when I get home.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Get ENB .112 and the shadows will be much better.

I better start including pics in my posts.










And would someone buy propa a new keyboard. It appears his period key has been replaced by the condescending douche smiley.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Negative. Load order is good. Still no luck. Everything is up to date.


Ok, try deleting the Patcher file which is created each time you use the Java application and creating a fresh one instead of overwriting it each time you update.


----------



## Chobbit

How do you get the new shadow options to work in .112? how too activate them?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> How do you get the new shadow options to work in .112? how too activate them?


Open enbseries.ini and enable them. Read the "README" for the 0.112 Binary. Gives better descriptions there.


----------



## MetallicAcid

More shots of my ENB config.


----------



## Droogie

Just some random pics from today.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok, try deleting the Patcher file which is created each time you use the Java application and creating a fresh one instead of overwriting it each time you update.


Where might I find this created patcher file?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> More shots of my ENB config.
> [/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> looks good mate [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Escatore

Alright... so... is it possible to get awesome textures in skyrim working on only a 6670? If so, what's the best, easy-to-install texture mod? Specifically, ones that improve bark, ground (rock/dirt) and environmental textures.

I'm a little bit new at this, but I really want skyrim to be even more impressive than it already is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Negative. Load order is good. Still no luck. Everything is up to date.
> Get ENB .112 and the shadows will be much better.
> I better start including pics in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would someone buy propa a new keyboard. It appears his period key has been replaced by the condescending douche smiley.


What armor/bow is that? @[email protected]

So shiny!


----------



## spacin9guild

And here is a freaky bug...


----------



## Milamber




----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks Milamber.

I haven't been on the PC much, I can send my preset after lunch









BTW that is one beastly tree you have there


----------



## ASO7

*Complete gallery*
http://www.asot.es/search/label/Skyrim


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Where might I find this created patcher file?


In the Data folder next to Realistic Lighting. You should have four files after you run the Java Application. Realistic Lighting, Realistic Lighting Configuration, Realistic Lighting Java Patcher (all three of these should all already be there), and then Realistic Lighting Patcher.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> In the Data folder next to Realistic Lighting. You should have four files after you run the Java Application. Realistic Lighting, Realistic Lighting Configuration, Realistic Lighting Java Patcher (all three of these should all already be there), and then Realistic Lighting Patcher.


What is in the data folder.

Realistic Lighting Patcher.esp
Realistic Lighting Patcher.jar
realistic lighting.bsa
Realistic Lighting.esp
RealisticLighting.ini

I know it works alone and with FXAA.

*EDIT:* Ok so by deleting lighting patcher.esp and letting it write a new one each time, it appears to be working again. Thanks bro?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What is in the data folder.
> Realistic Lighting Patcher.esp
> Realistic Lighting Patcher.jar
> realistic lighting.bsa
> Realistic Lighting.esp
> RealisticLighting.ini
> I know it works alone and with FXAA.
> *EDIT:* Ok so by deleting lighting patcher.esp and letting it write a new one each time, it appears to be working again. Thanks bro?


I don't have a .bsa file. :/

It is the Patcher.esp, yes.


----------



## majin662

It's been awhile that's for sure but finally got a chance to start playing again.

@Life The parallax project is worth it now, what I did for it was just install STEP then go back and erase whiterun folder and pick a version of whichever you prefer that is supported by the mod. I have a sneaking suspicion that as time goes on STEP is going to become less and less the definitive source it was early in Skyrims existence, not an insult to TheCompiler, its just it feels like this is going to take up more and more of his time and less and less actual testing of mods is going to occur so it'll be offloaded to his "team" and that many chiefs worries me. Anywho I digress

@SlightlySkewed I'm skeptical of a 670 running everything 4096 and still pulling 80+ unless there is like 0 ENB going on(The 680 can fill up quick and I only have STEP installed and texture's optimized. Granted same vram amount, but not same power so something is definitely different)

ANNNNNNYYYYYWAAAAYYYYY.

The whole reason I came. Captured this photo during a fight and just LOL'd. If This isn't begging for a PPV-esque intro I don't know what is. All I can think of when I see this is some cheesy announcer going SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @Life The parallax project is worth it now, what I did for it was just install STEP then go back and erase whiterun folder and pick a version of whichever you prefer that is supported by the mod. I have a sneaking suspicion that as time goes on STEP is going to become less and less the definitive source it was early in Skyrims existence, not an insult to TheCompiler, its just it feels like this is going to take up more and more of his time and less and less actual testing of mods is going to occur so it'll be offloaded to his "team" and that many chiefs worries me. Anywho I digress


He certainly has his work cut out for him. I see it as a guide, nothing more though.

And seems you're back, check out *Beautiful Skyrim* while you're at it.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> He certainly has his work cut out for him. I see it as a guide, nothing more though.
> 
> And seems you're back, check out *Beautiful Skyrim* while you're at it.


I sure will. Yeah he does have his work cut out for him, it's the boards over there, they worry me sometimes.

Here's some shots. I probably won't show any of my toon, her being young and all , hahahahaha!!! Also included is a comparison shot of parallax vs non parallax. ENB atm is Enhanced Shaders. I think he's put a lot of time into this one as it is as advertised, his most realistic to date. Mid-day is the best so far.







Parallax vs non

Parallax


Non


----------



## Slightly skewed

Okay another issue. SMIM achery target is always purple and it's driving me nuts. The wood it's attached to is fine. It's just the target itself that's not loading. Looking at the SMIM texture folder, there is only 2 textures and both are for the wood part. Can someone check their's to see if there's supposed to be a texture for the target itself? I know there's a mesh for it and I have that. Thanks.


----------



## Escatore

Hey guys, is there a way to get good texture mods for skyrim without having a good knowledge of what an "injector" or "FXAA" is? Basically, can I get step-by-step instructions on how to start the process?

I want skyrim to look a little bit better, but all of the good mods seem to assume previous experience installing other mods, so I'm pretty much lost...


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Okay another issue. SMIM achery target is always purple and it's driving me nuts. The wood it's attached to is fine. It's just the target itself that's not loading. Looking at the SMIM texture folder, there is only 2 textures and both are for the wood part. Can someone check their's to see if there's supposed to be a texture for the target itself? I know there's a mesh for it and I have that. Thanks.


If someone gets to it before hope they answer that. If not ill look tonight or tomorrow and let ya know

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iDeal

Hey guys, it's been a good month or 2 after getting back to work... god I've missed Skyrim. I've been away that long I may start the campaign again from scratch and re-mod the game.

Milamber, I was last using your ENB config which was stunning... have you been building on it since? If so, I'll take a look









Also, what's new... I heard that Parallax Mapping and Shadows had changed? ... can anyone explain let me know what else I've missed in the last couple of months?

Thanks all, finally going to do a full playthrough... just need the get the game looking as best it can first!









+Rep for any help.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Okay another issue. SMIM achery target is always purple and it's driving me nuts. The wood it's attached to is fine. It's just the target itself that's not loading. Looking at the SMIM texture folder, there is only 2 textures and both are for the wood part. Can someone check their's to see if there's supposed to be a texture for the target itself? I know there's a mesh for it and I have that. Thanks.


just looked and i see these under textures/smim/clutter/common:

archery_target_wood.dds
archery_target_wood_n.dds


----------



## headcracker

I'm sick of this game. Just spent about 10 hours rebuilding the game and adding new mods. Even started fresh on a different HDD with a new OS and the game still crashes non stop. Can't get into whiterun to finish quest and the only place i can fast travel to without crash is winterhold. FU Bethesda! And i mean that from the bottom of my heart!

re-posting because my last one had some * symbols :eyes:

my sig says it all....


----------



## majin662

ha! demented I saw that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> I'm sick of this game. Just spent about 10 hours rebuilding the game and adding new mods. Even started fresh on a different HDD with a new OS and the game still crashes non stop. Can't get into whiterun to finish quest and the only place i can fast travel to without crash is winterhold. FU Bethesda! And i mean that from the bottom of my heart!
> re-posting because my last one had some * symbols :eyes:
> my sig says it all....


calm down there kemo-sabe!!!!

Don't take this as dismissive, but you aren't helping anyone, most importantly yourself, by venting without details. What mods? what load order? what ini settings? what version skyrim? I mean there's so much that can go wrong trying to mod this game its ******ed. README's are a guys/girls best friend. Take a deep breath and come back to us (preferably in PM form) with something to work with


----------



## Hfire3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Hey guys, is there a way to get good texture mods for skyrim without having a good knowledge of what an "injector" or "FXAA" is? Basically, can I get step-by-step instructions on how to start the process?
> I want skyrim to look a little bit better, but all of the good mods seem to assume previous experience installing other mods, so I'm pretty much lost...


Escatore, here is a guide for ENB series that was posted on Skyrim Nexus. I'm not sure if this is the type of information you were seeking or if it is the level of detail that you want. It definitely helped me understand ENB better. Check it out and tell me what you think.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> ha! demented I saw that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm down there kemo-sabe!!!!
> Don't take this as dismissive, but you aren't helping anyone, most importantly yourself, by venting without details. What mods? what load order? what ini settings? what version skyrim? I mean there's so much that can go wrong trying to mod this game its ******ed. README's are a guys/girls best friend. Take a deep breath and come back to us (preferably in PM form) with something to work with


Modding Bethesda games since Morrowind so my post had no details as i was not asking for help







And while i am used to their buggy games crashing a lot. Nothing like this. To many mods to mention, didn't touch the .ini. I have tried a million and one fixs. Still i am stuck in winterhold







I'm sure no mods are conflicting and i tried boss to sort my load order but the crashing still happens. Un-modded it crashes on fast travel every time too, but at least i could still hop on a horse and get to where i wanted. But, after playing it modded playing it stock makes me sick ^^ If i was to put my finger on it i would say the problem is in the load order but boss does not detect anything wrong.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> just looked and i see these under textures/smim/clutter/common:
> archery_target_wood.dds
> archery_target_wood_n.dds


Dang. I have no idea what do to do about it then. My folder path/structure is ok then.







Thanks for responding.

EDIT: I bet it's because I'm not using the HD DLC textures. Nope.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Modding Bethesda games since Morrowind so my post had no details as i was not asking for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while i am used to their buggy games crashing a lot. Nothing like this. To many mods to mention, didn't touch the .ini. I have tried a million and one fixs. Still i am stuck in winterhold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure no mods are conflicting and i tried boss to sort my load order but the crashing still happens. Un-modded it crashes on fast travel every time too, but at least i could still hop on a horse and get to where i wanted. But, after playing it modded playing it stock makes me sick ^^ If i was to put my finger on it i would say the problem is in the load order but boss does not detect anything wrong.


Did you opt in for the new beta patch? If so, that will be your issue. Incompatible mods. I feel your frustration bro, I'm having issues dealing with this new patch.

This is probably a stupid question but how does the load order work? The standard skyrim one. Do they load from the top down, or from the bottom up? IF we want something to take precedence do we put it at the top, or bottom of the list?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This is probably a stupid question but how does the load order work? The standard skyrim one. Do they load from the top down, or from the bottom up? IF we want something to take precedence do we put it at the top, or bottom of the list?


There is no such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid answers.

If you want something to load after another mod it needs to be below it on the native Skyrim load order.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> There is no such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid answers.
> 
> If you want something to load after another mod it needs to be below it on the native Skyrim load order.


So if it loads after, will it overwrite the mod above it? I have a few lighting fixes for the fires and other lights and would like them to load a certain way.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Modding Bethesda games since Morrowind so my post had no details as i was not asking for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while i am used to their buggy games crashing a lot. Nothing like this. To many mods to mention, didn't touch the .ini. I have tried a million and one fixs. Still i am stuck in winterhold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure no mods are conflicting and i tried boss to sort my load order but the crashing still happens. Un-modded it crashes on fast travel every time too, but at least i could still hop on a horse and get to where i wanted. But, after playing it modded playing it stock makes me sick ^^ If i was to put my finger on it i would say the problem is in the load order but boss does not detect anything wrong.


so venting then. gotcha. well good luck hope ya figure it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So if it loads after, will it overwrite the mod above it? I have a few lighting fixes for the fires and other lights and would like them to load a certain way.


yes. if you have 2 mods that change same thing whichever one is last wins. Also if ya need to can't you just open the rar of SMIM and copy paste the files you need?

@ Life tried your latest .112 Unreal Cinema , loved the day time and dusk, but for some reason nighttime clouds and sky was blurry? hard to describe, but it was definitely odd. tried to play around with curves, intensities and so on. couldn't figure it. compared it to enhanced shaders and theres nothing crazy out of the ordinary that's different? how do your night time clouds look? wanna figure it out cause I love your colors.

ALSO:



from unreal cinema. and something I haven't really seen in other configs, steel looks grrreat with yours


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> @ Life tried your latest .112 Unreal Cinema , loved the day time and dusk, but for some reason nighttime clouds and sky was blurry? hard to describe, but it was definitely odd. tried to play around with curves, intensities and so on. couldn't figure it. compared it to enhanced shaders and theres nothing crazy out of the ordinary that's different? how do your night time clouds look? wanna figure it out cause I love your colors.
> ALSO:
> 
> from unreal cinema. and something I haven't really seen in other configs, steel looks grrreat with yours


Are you sure it's not the Depth of Field kicking in? Try turning it off and see if you still have the same problem.

Also did you set it for your GPU as per the installation instructions?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Of course I checked and redownloaded the required SMIM files. They are all there and there are no conflicts I can see. I'm stumped.

I'm playing around with TV ENB right now. It's pretty good too. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11930


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## majin662

Yeah i installed it for nvidia. Its hard to describe so ill reload it later and post a pic. Its not dof. Im sure itll end up being on this end..just found it odd since ivenever had issues with your configs before.


----------



## kzone75

Did someone have a fix for this? Been looking through Nexus but I couldn't find it. I know I've had it before, just can't find it at the moment..


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## majin662

Project Parallax just released Windhelm BUMPS YEAH!!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Project Parallax just released Windhelm BUMPS YEAH!!!!


Boo to propagation!

I can't even play with magic as patch 1.6 causes CTD as soon as I try and open it in the menu.=(


----------



## Lifeshield

SS your letterbox view is misaligned. The lower part is bigger than the higher part.

Try this...

Quote:


> // HD6 - Enable Vignette - darkens and blurs edges of the screen which increasesfocus on center, film/camera type effect/look
> // didnt bother adding blur, could do without muddying and fuzzing things really
> // and the effect is only meant to be super subtle not a pin hole camera -_-
> //
> #define HD6_VIGNETTE
> //
> // Defaults below, I darken the corners and the bottom only, leaving the top light
> // darkening all sides feels ike you are trapping/closing in the view too much, so it is not a normal vignette
> // And it is subtle, till you turn it off I doubt you would ever even notice it
> // Also is turned off at night
> //
> float rovigpwr = 360.0; // For Round vignette // 0.2
> float2 sqvigpwr = float2( 1.58, 1.38 ); // For square vignette: (top, bottom)
> //
> float vsatstrength = 0.0; // How saturated vignette is
> float vignettepow = 0.0; // For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness
> //
> float vstrengthatnight = 360.0; // How strong vignette is as night, 0-1
> //


If you look back a page or two in the thread for my Skeleton images you'll see where the HUD sits.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks. I dunno. It's whatever came with the TV ENB. It's too thick for my liking, I mean either make it thinner or make it so the performance is increased because that part of the screen isn't rendering anything.


----------



## Lifeshield

Just comment it out if you don't like the effect.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just comment it out if you don't like the effect.


Well it's growing on me. I'd like to keep it but not in it's current form. I copy/pasta that code you posted where exaclty?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well it's growing on me. I'd like to keep it but not in it's current form. I copy/pasta that code you posted where exaclty?


In the same place you see that code in enbeffect.fx. It's not far down from the top of the file.

If you're uncomfortable with doing it then PM me the enbeffect.fx file and I'll put it in for you.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Got it working thanks. Is there a way to make the border a little thinner?

I do have glowing water foam though. Is it still tied to fire intensity? Or is there another fix?

I've heard people taking about "tightening up" ssao. Is that done using Samplingrange? How does lowering or raising that number make a difference?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Got it working thanks. Is there a way to make the border a little thinner?
> I do have glowing water foam though. Is it still tied to fire intensity? Or is there another fix?
> I've heard people taking about "tightening up" ssao. Is that done using Samplingrange? How does lowering or raising that number make a difference?


you can open up enbeffect and find where it says vignette , should be 2 numbers there 1 point....something something top and 1 point something something bottom. those are the borders. As for SSAO if you go to ENBs main page and click on documentation and skyrim he goes over every setting in SSAO field and what has biggest impact and why. Orrrrr, through the miracle of internet I can say that first statement but then magically hit ya with the link ! SSAO


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Dang. I have no idea what do to do about it then. My folder path/structure is ok then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> EDIT: I bet it's because I'm not using the HD DLC textures. Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you opt in for the new beta patch? If so, that will be your issue. Incompatible mods. I feel your frustration bro, I'm having issues dealing with this new patch.
> This is probably a stupid question but how does the load order work? The standard skyrim one. Do they load from the top down, or from the bottom up? IF we want something to take precedence do we put it at the top, or bottom of the list?


Did not opt in for the patch heard it is a bit buggy. Also it's just i really love the game SO MUCH







as i did ever other TES + FO3.

As for the load order i'm not fully sure how it actually works in terms of how mods are meant to be loaded first. I do know that some mods are best loaded last. Top is loaded first to bottom last.And the official HD texture pack does not like other mods at all, so i'd recommend getting rid of those too.

Looking at your screens it does not look like you run this mod ---> Immersive HUD This mod is in my top 5. Such a cool simple mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So if it loads after, will it overwrite the mod above it? I have a few lighting fixes for the fires and other lights and would like them to load a certain way.


Yes it will overwrite a mod above. But if it were to do that it could cause some conflict at the same time and cause some more CTD. I like to keep every mod for a different purpose, so no 2 mods will do anything the same to avoid conflict. Still, not that it helped me


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Got it working thanks. Is there a way to make the border a little thinner?
> I do have glowing water foam though. Is it still tied to fire intensity? Or is there another fix?
> I've heard people taking about "tightening up" ssao. Is that done using Samplingrange? How does lowering or raising that number make a difference?


To make the border thinner change the bolded variables, keep the same difference and drop both by the same amount (so "1.48, 1.28", etc:

Quote:


> // HD6 - Enable Vignette - darkens and blurs edges of the screen which increasesfocus on center, film/camera type effect/look
> // didnt bother adding blur, could do without muddying and fuzzing things really
> // and the effect is only meant to be super subtle not a pin hole camera -_-
> //
> #define HD6_VIGNETTE
> //
> // Defaults below, I darken the corners and the bottom only, leaving the top light
> // darkening all sides feels ike you are trapping/closing in the view too much, so it is not a normal vignette
> // And it is subtle, till you turn it off I doubt you would ever even notice it
> // Also is turned off at night
> //
> float rovigpwr = 360.0; // For Round vignette // 0.2
> float2 sqvigpwr = float2( *1.58, 1.38* ); // For square vignette: (top, bottom)
> //
> float vsatstrength = 0.0; // How saturated vignette is
> float vignettepow = 0.0; // For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness
> //
> float vstrengthatnight = 360.0; // How strong vignette is as night, 0-1
> //


To fix water you can download the water texture fix from my ENB (links a couple of pages back), just grab the water textures and put it in the relevant folder after any installed water mods.

For SSAO you're better off reading the ENB guide on the Nexus for better instruction. I have only just started bothering with it now ENB doesn't kill my performance using it.

Quote:


> And the official HD texture pack does not like other mods at all, so i'd recommend getting rid of those too.


HD pack runs fine as a base, you have to set it in the ini.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks for the responses. I'll dole out the reps tomorrow. Off to bed.

I know these are kind of similar, it can be difficult choosing what to share and what to leave out. Oh, well.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> HD pack runs fine as a base, you have to set it in the ini.


Oh... Did not know that. Surprised not seen that about. All i know was, after the list of mods grew and some CTD came, then after some "fixing". Getting rid of those helped a lot. And know others who it helped solve some issues for them too. And just use the HD2K ones + random others they seemed to work. Will grab them again whenever i come back to this game and head for the .ini. Cheers.


----------



## Infinite Jest

This doesn't really count as an awesome picture,as it looks rather crappy, but I just wanted to showcase my uncanny marksmanship skills.

(no mods, highest settings)


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> no mods


It's like, I see words, but I can't say or comprehend them.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> no mods
> 
> 
> 
> It's like, I see words, but I can't say or comprehend them.
Click to expand...

Have no fear! I've since added 30+ mods (the screenie was from early April when I first started playing). I don't add modded pics simply because they would be embarrassing next to the cinematic quality screenshots that appear on every damned page of this thread.


----------



## Milamber

EDIT: Crap I wasn't expecting that thumbnail... hope its Ok to post


----------



## Slightly skewed

I laughed. Not sure if there are spoiler tags on here, but I can see it being removed. I also enjoyed arrow nipples.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Oh... Did not know that. Surprised not seen that about. All i know was, after the list of mods grew and some CTD came, then after some "fixing". Getting rid of those helped a lot. And know others who it helped solve some issues for them too. And just use the HD2K ones + random others they seemed to work. Will grab them again whenever i come back to this game and head for the .ini. Cheers.


If you download the STEP guide you can find information about this there.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Trying out something different for my ENB config. Might try to sneak in some more colour next time around.

Opinions?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Trying out something different for my ENB config. Might try to sneak in some more colour next time around.
> Opinions?


What Draugr mods do you have?

I think I might go with just the smaller HUD. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=16178
I'm too lazy to remove it for each picture but I really like having it up at all times. And with the vignette it's in the black bar portion of the screen anyways.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What Draugr mods do you have?
> I think I might go with just the smaller HUD. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=16178
> I'm too lazy to remove it for each picture but I really like having it up at all times. And with the vignette it's in the black bar portion of the screen anyways.


Hey, there are no draugr mods... But I am sure that I have the ancient nord armor HD mod.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What Draugr mods do you have?
> I think I might go with just the smaller HUD. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=16178
> I'm too lazy to remove it for each picture but I really like having it up at all times. And with the vignette it's in the black bar portion of the screen anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey, there are no draugr mods... But I am sure that I have the ancient nord armor HD mod.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8512
I don't like all his textures so only use a few from this mod including the Draugr one.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9694
^ Skyrims best mod







It does not replace textures or overwrite anything. Adds 300 new and awesome monsters









I best start posting some screens lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

@ Headcracker: This link is adult only.=/ http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8512

I'm not much for horses but the armor mod is pretty impressive.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm too lazy to remove it for each picture but I really like having it up at all times. .


you can create a batch file that can remove the hud for you at the press of a button I believe


----------



## MetallicAcid

HD6 lighting, and SMAA in the mix


----------



## Slightly skewed

^^^^^I really like the first two and the seventh,















Just showing the parallax effect.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> EDIT: Crap I wasn't expecting that thumbnail... hope its Ok to post


Step 1: Pause Video
Step 2: Right Click Video
Step 3: Stop Download
Step 4: Enjoy.


----------



## jidakra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> HD6 lighting, and SMAA in the mix


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I really like the first two and the seventh,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just showing the parallax effect.


sorry for long quote, but what mods are u guys using to make your game look like that?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jidakra*
> 
> sorry for long quote, but what mods are u guys using to make your game look like that?


Hey mate!

I have used STEP as a base for most of the texture upgrades, those being Skyrim 2k (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=607)

The biggest improvement is my custom ENB profile which I am working on.

Good luck.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I can't be bothered to post what I'm using for someone that can't be bothered to edit out a few lines when quoting, sorry. Besides, the list is far too long.

Man looking at these pics on a low end laptop with a terrible screen is depressing.


----------



## Droogie

Are there any good configs out using .112? I'm really starting to hate the game just because of the way shadows look. They're god awful. If the new one fixes it, I will be very happy.









Preferrably, I'd like something that isn't pitch black at night and in dungeons. I do like to see where I'm doing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm using TV ENB at the moment. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11930

There are a few others out already. Lifeshield has a good one too. Check his sig for the link.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm using TV ENB at the moment. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11930
> There are a few others out already. Lifeshield has a good one too. Check his sig for the link.


Not in my sig anymore. I got threatened with a ban because of it.

Can grab it *here*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not in my sig anymore. I got threatened with a ban because of it.
> 
> Can grab it *here*


Really? That's lame.

I'm not having any luck finding that glowing water foam fix. I went through 20 pages of your posts and nada. I might be blind though, although google was no help either.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Really? That's lame.
> I'm not having any luck finding that glowing water foam fix. I went through 20 pages of your posts and nada. I might be blind though, although google was no help either.


It was packed in my ENB that's why.

Here:

Glowing Water Fix.zip 307k .zip file


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It was packed in my ENB that's why.
> 
> Here:
> 
> Glowing Water Fix.zip 307k .zip file


I love you. Thanks.

It looks pretty low res. The file size I just overwrote was 5MB.=/


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I love you. Thanks.
> It looks pretty low res. The file size I just overwrote was 5MB.=/


You really won't notice to be honest.

Some pics from my latest update...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

funny how the thread is no longer "skyrim awesome pictures" and is now "skyrim ENB and mod pictures"


----------



## Ganf

Skyrim is nothing but a delivery device for mods. Much like a needle for heroin.


----------



## eugenekrabs

Was using Sharpshooters ENB here

A few questions though if you dont mind ofc

1) I saw a huge performance hit with this enb, will all enbs impact performance negatively?
2) Enbs cant be installed through nmm right? so do you just copy and paste them,
Sharpshooters mentioned esp loading order, but i was unsure how too do that, so i just copy and pasted and it seemed to work
3) What Enbs do you guys reccomend?

Running 1920 x 1080 with a 6950 2gb

Sharpshooters enb took me to around 30 fps

Cheers


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> funny how the thread is no longer "skyrim awesome pictures" and is now "skyrim ENB and mod pictures"


Did you honestly expect us to still be playing vanilla?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Did you honestly expect us to still be playing vanilla?


I feel sorry for anyone who plays any Bethesda game on vanilla for more than 48 hours.....

Just long enough for modders to rip apart, tweak, put back together, pass out, wake up, and post it on the nexus.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone who plays any Bethesda game on vanilla for more than 48 hours.....
> Just long enough for modders to rip apart, tweak, put back together, pass out, wake up, and post it on the nexus.


I do feel sorry for millions of console gamers who have to play vanilla on mediocre graphics.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I do feel sorry for millions of console gamers who have to play vanilla on mediocre graphics.


i dont feel sorry for console gamers


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i dont feel sorry for console gamers


Neither I. Majority of them have a PC of one sort or another, they have no excuse to be dumping money into a rug ornament when they could be upgrading that and improving their entire PC experience and not just gaming.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> funny how the thread is no longer "skyrim awesome pictures" and is now "skyrim ENB and mod pictures"


Its a Skyrim pics thread, it shouldn't matter if the pics are ENB, FXAA or RCRN! A pics thread does not limit the type of injector / palette. It just so happens that ENB makes Skyrim so customizable that people can highlight their mods and images to other Skyrim players, ENB also makes the game look much better wh9ich is why the majority of pics on here are ENB related.

I hope you weren't implying that we would be posting vanilla pics


----------



## kzone75

If I want to see anything vanilla, I go outside


----------



## bob808

posting here so I can find some good mods


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I need a "dummies" guide for Skyrim mods D:

I have the Steam version...and Im lazy







I want my mods installed easy and clean like the texture pack xD


----------



## von rottes

DEM RED HEADS!

Was using Realistic lighting, Dynamic shadows, 2k textures, Dragon warrior effect, and a few other mods.

Now I'm trying to use ENB... Any suggestions on what mods to use to get a "beautiful" skyrim like *Lifeshield*
Right now the unreal cinematic enb I'm using is getting me <30FPS... and the quality is not that great =\


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> 1) I saw a huge performance hit with this enb, will all enbs impact performance negatively?
> 2) Enbs cant be installed through nmm right? so do you just copy and paste them,
> Sharpshooters mentioned esp loading order, but i was unsure how too do that, so i just copy and pasted and it seemed to work
> 3) What Enbs do you guys reccomend?
> 
> Cheers


1) ENB is not well optimized for AMD cards, because I think Boris (creator of ENB) has an Nvidia card that he does his optimizations for

However, generally the 3-4 biggest factors in performance drops are:

1) SSAO
2) DoF
3) SSIL (Screen Space Indirect Lighting) and especially if you enable the complex version
4) Possibly the new detailed shadows (haven't played with the newest ENB's enough to know)

These are all under the [EFFECT] heading in enbseries.ini, with the exception of SSIL, that is under [SSAO_SSIL]

2) Yes, you copy and paste to the root of the skyrim directory if you're using the wrapper (d3d9.dll version). Again I haven't kept up, but some of the earlier versions also offered an injector version that you could run from anywhere. Those typically came with enbseries.dll and an enbinjector.exe instead of d3d9.dll.

3) Head over to enbdev.com forums and check out the skyrim screenshots thread. Start from the most recent page and work you way back about 20-40 pages and see if any screens interest you. Most ENB's are available in the poster's sigs.


----------



## Hexa

Haven't played this since the week it came out but I think I'm about to start again so I just had a few questions.

1. Are all the ENB profile mods people use compatible with various other high rez texture mods?
2. Is ENB just a "better" version of the FXAA thing people were using right after release? I mean I know it's not fxaa but is it the same principle so to speak?
3. If you have the Steam version can you use both the Steam Workshop AND the Nexux Mod Manager, thus getting mods from both places?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not in my sig anymore. I got threatened with a ban because of it.
> 
> Can grab it *here*


Don't get angry but not only did this not fix the issue but the difference in quality was really noticeable.=(

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Haven't played this since the week it came out but I think I'm about to start again so I just had a few questions.
> 1. Are all the ENB profile mods people use compatible with various other high rez texture mods?
> 2. Is ENB just a "better" version of the FXAA thing people were using right after release? I mean I know it's not fxaa but is it the same principle so to speak?
> 3. If you have the Steam version can you use both the Steam Workshop AND the Nexux Mod Manager, thus getting mods from both places?
> Thanks guys!


Yes, ENB is much like an advanced version of the FXAA injector. Yes it works with any texture mods. And yes, I use both the steam workshop and Nexus for mods. I prefer Nexus though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Don't get angry but not only did this not fix the issue but the difference in quality was really noticeable.=(


Why would I get angry? Lol. It works for me just fine, though quality isn't really something I've ever taken care to notice. My nights are normally fairly dark which might be why I don't see much difference (or just don't care either way haha). It's a recognised fix though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> 1) ENB is not well optimized for AMD cards, because I think Boris (creator of ENB) has an Nvidia card that he does his optimizations for


This is no longer true. I can run ENB with SSAO and Fast IL now without a ridiculous performance hit.

Boris has a HD5770 which he is optimizing for AMD with.

If you're using the Fast IL it is a very small performance hit compared to how it used to be (Complex IL is the old version). Also IL is under SSAO not Effect.

I'd argue now that DoF is probably more of a performance hit than SSAO and IL (especially some of the newer versions of it). Though I would need to test it to verify that claim. It also depends on how both are setup aswell.

In regards to Injector and Wrapper, if you download the latest Binaries from enbdev.com, it should come with both versions in the file to choose from.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You really won't notice to be honest.
> 
> Some pics from my latest update...
> 
> *snip*


Hey lifeshield, what character mods are you using?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Hey lifeshield, what character mods are you using?


CBBE, Coverwomen, Natural Eyes and Apachii Hair.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Lifeshield

Double post sorry.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

This is probably the wrong place to ask this...but I haven't seen the other skyrim post up here for a while..But for some reason I cannot enchant ANYTHING...I can disenchant something...but not enchant anything...I only have the mods from the STEP guide....I am wondering if any of those mods hosed up enchating for me....Anyone run into this?


----------



## Milamber

New ENB I'm working on.


----------



## von rottes

using unreal cinematic...


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Brainsick

I don't know if there's something wrong with my game but im getting several dips in framerate (to around 35-30 fps) with _any_ ENB with my sig rig on 1280x1024, is this normal? It mostly happens in areas with lots of trees, Im using the latest Skyrim patch and the 301.42 drivers. Settings are all maxed out except shadows on 'high', are these framerates to be expected?

It's weird though, if I just stand still looking into a specific direction the frames are like really unstable, they go to 50... then dip to 44.. then back up to 50, then to 60 etc etc, what could be the cause for this? GPU usage stays between 95% and 99% all the time.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I don't know if there's something wrong with my game but im getting several dips in framerate (to around 35-30 fps) with _any_ ENB with my sig rig on 1280x1024, is this normal? It mostly happens in areas with lots of trees, Im using the latest Skyrim patch and the 301.42 drivers. Settings are all maxed out except shadows on 'high', are these framerates to be expected?
> It's weird though, if I just stand still looking into a specific direction the frames are like really unstable, they go to 50... then dip to 44.. then back up to 50, then to 60 etc etc, what could be the cause for this? GPU usage stays between 95% and 99% all the time.


What are your ugrids set too? It might be unloading the cells you see.


----------



## Brainsick

I have no idea, how would I go about finding out?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I have no idea, how would I go about finding out?


In Skyrim.ini there is a line that says

Code:



Code:


uGridsToLoad=

it might be object or actor fade setting, as people move around they increase the load on the GPU even if you cant see them. I reckon that would be the culprit...


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> This is probably the wrong place to ask this...but I haven't seen the other skyrim post up here for a while..But for some reason I cannot enchant ANYTHING...I can disenchant something...but not enchant anything...I only have the mods from the STEP guide....I am wondering if any of those mods hosed up enchating for me....Anyone run into this?


Do you have filled soulgems??


----------



## headcracker

Very nice ENB Milamber those are some lovely shots. Hope you'll be putting it on nexus for peoples to try











Wish OCN's image uploader worked. Just stays on "uploading" _forever_ >_>


----------



## majin662

New enb with Sunrays is up!

edit: and not sure if its placebo or what but AA seems to be fixed and it seems to run smoother than ever.


----------



## tedman

Anybody been able to get ENB to work without killing my FPS?

Even with SSAO and DOF turned off, its still takes a chunk of my FPS away


----------



## MetallicAcid

So, my ENB without the plastic faces









Opinions?

BTW Milamber, I really liked your sun settings from your old config, so I am using them with this build. Is that ok?


----------



## Milamber

That's fine mate  i will be adding it to my new enb as well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> In Skyrim.ini there is a line that says
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> uGridsToLoad=
> 
> it might be object or actor fade setting, as people move around they increase the load on the GPU even if you cant see them. I reckon that would be the culprit...


I have no _uGridsToLoad=_ on my skyrim.ini









Any ideas?

-edit- Now that I think about it, you're probably right about that being the problem because this low framerates started after I deleted my .ini files when I was trying to test something, im almost certain i've seen the uGridsToLoad setting in my skyrim.ini before, but I don't remember which number was assigned to it; Where should I go from here?


----------



## Lifeshield

I have updated Beautiful Skyrim to ENB 0.113. You can grab it *here*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I have no _uGridsToLoad=_ on my skyrim.ini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> -edit- Now that I think about it, you're probably right about that being the problem because this low framerates started after I deleted my .ini files when I was trying to test something, im almost certain i've seen the uGridsToLoad setting in my skyrim.ini before, but I don't remember which number was assigned to it; Where should I go from here?


If you had changed it from stock value you would unlikely be able to load up.

What's likely is that you need to retweak your ini to what it previously was. Seems like you had made performance tweaks and they need reapplying.

What setting are you currently on? High? Ultra?


----------



## Brainsick

Thanks for replying. Everything on ultra, except shadows on 'High' and antialiasing on 4x, any ENB gives me low framerates; Im currently playing on 1280x1024 btw, and it dips to like 30-45 a lot. I really don't know what to do.

Also, I already tried reinstalling the game JUST with ENB and same deal.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Thanks for replying. Everything on ultra, except shadows on 'High' and antialiasing on 4x, any ENB gives me low framerates; Im currently playing on 1280x1024 btw, and it dips to like 30-45 a lot. I really don't know what to do.
> Also, I already tried reinstalling the game JUST with ENB and same deal.


Which ENB are you using? Is this with any ENB or a particular ENB? Which binary are you currently using?

I would try turning off AA and using SMAA included with some ENB's or the in game FXAA instead. That should give you a performance boost. Try a texture compressor aswell for some extra FPS.

Also on Ultra you have everything maxed out. Try dropping off some of the detail distances. If you have a more grass mod that will definitely be a suspect.

Edit: Nevermind I see you reinstalled with no mods. Must be something in the ini settings then. Try backing down to High, set AA off and FXAA on. See how you fare then?


----------



## Brainsick

Right now im using Milamber's ENB mod 2 (the one on his sig), I did have a grass mod before but removed it, same thing,

-edit- I just tried putting everything on 'high', same thing, dipping to 45; getting really frustrated over here. Btw, as soon as I deactivate ENB my framerates completely pick up again to 60.

*Just tried your last suggestion, everything on 'high', antialiasing off and FXAA, my framerates picked up a little but still sitting at around 50, this sucks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

*Are these visual enhancements, game-save breakers* If I were to follow STEP +ENB + whatever else? It would likely take quite a while to redo all my visual mods. If it is going to corrupt my saves I have now then I can live without them. But these pics look so awesome... lol

I think I have roughly 120 mods installed so far, and it took a while just to set up those, dunno if I want to drop another 8hrs+ into modding/tweaking to get this kind of beauty


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Right now im using Milamber's ENB mod 2 (the one on his sig), I did have a grass mod before but removed it, same thing,
> -edit- I just tried putting everything on 'high', same thing, dipping to 45; getting really frustrated over here. Btw, as soon as I deactivate ENB my framerates completely pick up again to 60.
> *Just tried your last suggestion, everything on 'high', antialiasing off and FXAA, my framerates picked up a little but still sitting at around 50, this sucks.


Try disabling the FXAA by pressing the Pause Key on your keyboard and tell me if that makes a difference or not. FXAA with ENB can have a drastic hit sometimes (I learnt this the hard way).

If you're running at around 60FPS normally and drop by around 15FPS with SSAO on and FXAA enabled via ENB that's actually about right to be honest for 0.102. You'll have to wait until Milamber updates to 0.113 (which I think he will because it's pretty good) or higher.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try disabling the FXAA by pressing the Pause Key on your keyboard and tell me if that makes a difference or not. FXAA with ENB can have a drastic hit sometimes (I learnt this the hard way).
> 
> If you're running at around 60FPS normally and drop by around 15FPS with SSAO on and FXAA enabled via ENB that's actually about right to be honest for 0.102. You'll have to wait until Milamber updates to 0.113 (which I think he will because it's pretty good) or higher.


I see you already have v.113 BS up on nexus. Did you have to make any adjustments to keep the same look, over .112?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I see you already have v.113 BS up on nexus. Did you have to make any adjustments to keep the same look, over .112?


Some yes. Mostly importantly sun values. Current version is still experimental though as I haven't had time to test sun settings everywhere yet though for optimal visuals. Just wanted to throw it up for the performance increase.

If you try it then let me know how they look. If something doesn't look right I'll get onto changing it. Feedback is welcome (as always).


----------



## Droogie

I've got a weird glitch in Whiterun. Haven't seen it anywhere else yet. Just popped up today.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Are these visual enhancements, game-save breakers* If I were to follow STEP +ENB + whatever else? It would likely take quite a while to redo all my visual mods. If it is going to corrupt my saves I have now then I can live without them. But these pics look so awesome... lol
> I think I have roughly 120 mods installed so far, and it took a while just to set up those, dunno if I want to drop another 8hrs+ into modding/tweaking to get this kind of beauty


Nah you are good to go. Won't corrupt your save, and if you start to crash or anything just uninstall.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I've got a weird glitch in Whiterun. Haven't seen it anywhere else yet. Just popped up today.


Looks like the plant effects from the WATER mod, you might try reinstalling it. I know when I just installed it, there was an option to turn those on/off during install, maybe they got corrupted or the mod broke.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Looks like the plant effects from the WATER mod, you might try reinstalling it. I know when I just installed it, there was an option to turn those on/off during install, maybe they got corrupted or the mod broke.


Question about reinstalling some of the core STEP mods. If I uninstall WATER, do I have to start STEP all over again? Or can I just put it back to where it was in the load order and expect it to be fine? If I have to do that every time I update/reinstall a mod, I'm not even gonna bother with step anymore.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Looks like the plant effects from the WATER mod, you might try reinstalling it. I know when I just installed it, there was an option to turn those on/off during install, maybe they got corrupted or the mod broke.
> 
> 
> 
> Question about reinstalling some of the core STEP mods. If I uninstall WATER, do I have to start STEP all over again? Or can I just put it back to where it was in the load order and expect it to be fine? If I have to do that every time I update/reinstall a mod, I'm not even gonna bother with step anymore.
Click to expand...

To my understanding STEP is just a guide on which mods to use. Some mods have special uninstall requirements, but most simple mods you can just remove the files, or untick the ESP to stop using them. I believe since this is just a texture/mesh type mod (no special scripts) you should be able to just install it over again. This one might have a uninstall tool for it (since it had an actual installer to get it working). Check the readme, or the mod page, should say how to remove it.

Some of the more involved mods that have special scripting do have special ways to uninstall them sometimes since they do more than just add resources to the game. Stuff like armor packs, or even new mesh/textures for land/items/etc "should" be fine to uninstall/reinstall and not mess with anything. Just check each mod's readme file or instructions to see how safe they are to remove.

As for mod load order, if you do anything outside of STEP, you could use BOSS to reorder the mods correctly for you.


----------



## Droogie

Ok, this is new. Everytime I fast travel, something called "Ancient Friendly Dragon" appears with me, and it just sits there breathing fire over and over again. It appears as an enemy, but I can't kill it. Companions don't react to it, either. It won't let me fast travel, either. I haven't installed any new mods...

*edit*

It apparently has to do with the new update to the Leveler's Tower mod. Gonna roll it back until this is fixed.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Looking great milamber and lifeshield







I haven't touched this game in so long so this is the start to my new ENB 0.113.


----------



## cruisx

Do you have to activate enb when u install it other than running the injector? I was trying the Beautiful Skyrim - ENB Compilation and i dont think it changed anything at all?
It looks the same to me, im not seeing any of the fancy light bloom effects or any change at all really. Any ideas what im doing wrong? ANd ya th enb text does show up at the top left.


----------



## Brainsick

Man, those look so good, I wanna play this real bad but I can't believe my card is struggling to achieve 60 fps with these configs on 1280x1024.


----------



## cruisx

Ok some progress, if i launch tesv.exe enb is applied and the graphics kick in, but the res drops to below 720p i assume, it looks really bad with black borders but i can tell that enb effects have kicked in.
If i go through the launcher i still get the enb prompt in the corner but no effects kick in? It goes back to normal res and all is fine but no enb effects, wth is going on


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Man, those look so good, I wanna play this real bad but I can't believe my card is struggling to achieve 60 fps with these configs on 1280x1024.


What drivers are you using?

I also have a GTX580, and play at 1080P with All of STEP, and when I use Milambers older ENB I get 45FPS.. My driver is the 296.24 I think. the 300 series drivers didn't play well with my factory over clock card, and wreaked havoc on my 3d clocks and reduced FPS.


----------



## Brainsick

Im using 301.42, I was getting the same performance with the previous drivers anyway; im assuming if you play at 1080p with all those mods plus enb @ 45 fps I should be getting more, since im using no other mods aside from it and at a smaller resolution too, so I don't know.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I can't play a game unless I have an unwavering 60FPS.










I've run into several people like you with similar set-up's over the years that have had issue's maintaining their desired FPS. It's CPU bound at that res. Join the rest of us in the 2000's and upgrade to at least 1680x1050.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Man, those look so good, I wanna play this real bad but I can't believe my card is struggling to achieve 60 fps with these configs on 1280x1024.


time to sli or get a 680 or a pair of them


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> time to sli or get a 680 or a pair of them


SLI won't make much difference.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Ok some progress, if i launch tesv.exe enb is applied and the graphics kick in, but the res drops to below 720p i assume, it looks really bad with black borders but i can tell that enb effects have kicked in.
> If i go through the launcher i still get the enb prompt in the corner but no effects kick in? It goes back to normal res and all is fine but no enb effects, wth is going on


You are still at your normal resolution. The black borders are vignette effect and you can easily remove them if you do not like them, see the file description page for how to.

I cannot answer your other issue as I've never had that problem.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> SLI won't make much difference.


??? It does for me. Unless you're talking about VRAM amount.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> SLI won't make much difference.


Sure it will, if speed is the factor. Of course, texture memory is a different story.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Sure it will, if speed is the factor. Of course, texture memory is a different story.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> ??? It does for me. Unless you're talking about VRAM amount.


Look at what he's running, now look at his resolution. As stated he gets the issue "without mods" as he reinstalled and still has a problem.

Now look at what I'm running, including mods, and look at my resolution.

If you honestly think SLI is the answer to his problem then I am absolutely baffled as to why. At that resolution and with that hardware I personally think the problem lies elsewhere. He should be able to run a ENB and some mods, especially on High settings without AA @ 60FPS.


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Look at what he's running, now look at his resolution. As stated he gets the issue "without mods" as he reinstalled and still has a problem.
> 
> Now look at what I'm running, including mods, and look at my resolution.
> 
> If you honestly think SLI is the answer to his problem then I am absolutely baffled as to why. At that resolution and with that hardware I personally think the problem lies elsewhere. He should be able to run a ENB and some mods, especially on High settings without AA @ 60FPS.


True dat.

I get 40-50FPS with full ENB and SSAO enabled on my 560Ti with only 1GB VRAM.


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I can't play a game unless I have an unwavering 60FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've run into several people like you with similar set-up's over the years that have had issue's maintaining their desired FPS. It's CPU bound at that res. Join the rest of us in the 2000's and upgrade to at least 1680x1050.


Let's just say I agree with you _partially_, I have no problem dealing with some dips here and there, I guess I was really expecting to get almost flawless performance with ENB at this resolution but my hardware isn't exactly delivering, personally 35-45FPS isn't cutting it for me, but whatever.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Let's just say I agree with you _partially_, I have no problem dealing with some dips here and there, I guess I was really expecting to get almost flawless performance with ENB at this resolution but my hardware isn't exactly delivering, personally 35-45FPS isn't cutting it for me, but whatever.


Could it be that you have a problem with your cpu then? Maybe it is overheating for whatever reason, and is throttling itself down.

Do you have any over clocking software, or CPU-Z so that you can check the CPU clock or GPU clock speeds?

My first guess is the CPU, maybe your hyper 212 isn't properly sitting on it.

Could also be anti-virus? See if there is a gaming mode, or try turning it off when you play Skyrim.

Good luck.


----------



## ASO7

Anyone know this problem?







(also happens with a fresh install)


----------



## Demented

Thanks Lifeshield! Your ENB seems to be working pretty awesome for me now!


----------



## Lifeshield

No problem. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


That one looks great. When I see these awesome pics it just makes me think that my PC will die trying to render that lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> True dat.
> 
> I get 40-50FPS with full ENB and SSAO enabled on my 560Ti with only 1GB VRAM.


You give me hope







May be asking you about some things if I start this Skyrim overhaul...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Are these visual enhancements, game-save breakers* If I were to follow STEP +ENB + whatever else? It would likely take quite a while to redo all my visual mods. If it is going to corrupt my saves I have now then I can live without them. But these pics look so awesome... lol
> 
> I think I have roughly 120 mods installed so far, and it took a while just to set up those, dunno if I want to drop another 8hrs+ into modding/tweaking to get this kind of beauty


Anyone?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone?


What's wrong with what you already have?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with what you already have?
Click to expand...

Nothing exactly wrong, just I see the pics you guys post, I want that (If possible). Just walking along and notice something and go "







that looks amazing!" Maybe I should post some pics to show how far off I am compared to some of your pics









Just the same reason why some of you are constantly tweaking things to get it justttt right.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone?


Answered you on page 478









Everyone see the new DLC trailer? I'm willing to bet were going to see some nice crossbow mods soon lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Answered you on page 478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone see the new DLC trailer? I'm willing to bet were going to see some nice crossbow mods soon lol
Click to expand...

Ah I guess you snuck that in, haha. I figured as much, but I have read some horror stories about the ugrids editing, I suppose I can skip anything related to that in the STEP guide, if it has it.

Wonder what the pricing of DLC is. Is Bethesda going to be adding more than 2 DLC (expansions) to this game? Seems like that has been the theme for TES since MW. Although they had a ton of DLC for the Fallout games, so maybe they will go that route.

Bloodmoon and Tribunal were pretty substantial expansions for Morrowind, lots of content there. Oblivion had Knights of the 9 and Shivering Isles, both of those had decent amount of content so they were worth it also. I haven't kept track of Fallout series to much but I know they had about 5+ DLC for New Vegas, probably FO also. Will wait for reviews and comments before I buy any at least (or sales







)


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah I guess you snuck that in, haha. I figured as much, but I have read some horror stories about the ugrids editing, I suppose I can skip anything related to that in the STEP guide, if it has it.
> Wonder what the pricing of DLC is. Is Bethesda going to be adding more than 2 DLC (expansions) to this game? Seems like that has been the theme for TES since MW. Although they had a ton of DLC for the Fallout games, so maybe they will go that route.
> Bloodmoon and Tribunal were pretty substantial expansions for Morrowind, lots of content there. Oblivion had Knights of the 9 and Shivering Isles, both of those had decent amount of content so they were worth it also. I haven't kept track of Fallout series to much but I know they had about 5+ DLC for New Vegas, probably FO also. Will wait for reviews and comments before I buy any at least (or sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


1600MS points i think (dunno what that is in "real" money though). I enjoyed all of Bethesdas DLC in the past from all their games (didn't get FO:NV though), so i have hopes they will be good. Most of FO3 DLC was kind of short though but still good. Like you i'll wait to see what others have to say about it. May even wait till all the DLC is out and then buy the GOTY edition in a steam sale, i did that with FO3











Didn't know what one i liked better so posted both ^^ Really like that outfit.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That one looks great. When I see these awesome pics it just makes me think that my PC will die trying to render that lol.
> You give me hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be asking you about some things if I start this Skyrim overhaul...
> Anyone?


Thanks!

You should see it in 3D







It really is like being there! Its hard to describe really, the environment has so much depth to it! I shall release my ENB in late June if you want to try it, I will only be using SSAO Lite.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks!
> You should see it in 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is like being there! Its hard to describe really, the environment has so much depth to it! I shall release my ENB in late June if you want to try it, I will only be using SSAO Lite.


The 3d kit is my next buy.







The 670 is powering through all this stuff like nothing now.


----------



## headcracker

Going to miss my cool looking eyes







but i'm finally not a Vampire anymore YAY







Been one for 10+ levels now. I can get bit and become a Vampire again yes?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks!
> You should see it in 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is like being there! Its hard to describe really, the environment has so much depth to it! I shall release my ENB in late June if you want to try it, I will only be using SSAO Lite.


End of June? By then you might have to redo do it as the ENB series will have advanced several times.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Going to miss my cool looking eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm finally not a Vampire anymore YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been one for 10+ levels now. I can get bit and become a Vampire again yes?


Yes. You can cure it again, too. Over and over and over.


----------



## Demented

Man, really liking this look...


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Keep the general Skyrim chat in the Skyrim thread. This thread is for pictures and related discussion.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks!
> You should see it in 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is like being there! Its hard to describe really, the environment has so much depth to it! I shall release my ENB in late June if you want to try it, I will only be using SSAO Lite.
> 
> 
> 
> End of June? By then you might have to redo do it as the ENB series will have advanced several times.
Click to expand...

I'll be in hospital for a while, if there are any ENB updates I shall release mine anyway 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Yes. You can cure it again, too. Over and over and over.


Cheers











Not bad for everything set to low + an ENB. Stops crashing 100% and i can fast travel


----------



## Milamber

Been playing with lighting across different weather conditions, thought I'd share































































http://i.imgur.com/***lX.jpg


----------



## kzone75

@Milamber Looks awfully nice.







Except for the arrow in the back. But that's bound to happen at times.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> @Milamber Looks awfully nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the arrow in the back. But that's bound to happen at times.


At least it wasn't the knee...


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Faster_is_better

I'll post a few to keep "on topic" I had a really annoying shadow problem trying to take these though, some shadows on the face that were randomly popping up, dunno why. Does OP check in here anymore? I think those console commands should be posted in the first post for taking nice pics, like tm and fov, etc.

Jenassa and Jango
















Ain't she Purty







(my wife)








Dual Wield, Dragon Slayer and all around fearsome warrior








Quite the pair








Fire? HA!
























There, those should be enough "1 pic per posts" to cover all my posts in here..


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Slightly skewed

Nice pics guys. Mila, they are a bit dark for my liking but what's there is really promising. I picked up a gtx 670 and while I have a second gtx 570 on the way, I think I'm going to sell both 570's and keep this. It's amazing.


----------



## genzo119

The pix you posted will not load for others.

"The album is closed
Author of the album «enb1» has restricted access to it. To see pictures, please enter your password to the album."

Moderator alancsalt


----------



## Slightly skewed

Now that i have the option, what AA is the best vs performance? Straight performance? I've tried MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, Supersampling, multi sampling, and SGSS. I don't know what to use to be honest. I can run them all but would like the sharpest/most detailed yet AA image. I know not to run more than 4X.

Now here I am, and I have to be honest, I can easily knock this gtx 670 down to 20FPS with 4x AA(2 different kinds) and 7 ugrids+mods+ENB. To really, fully flesh out this game at 1080p, you would need 3x4GB 670's. No joke. I'm tapped out of VRAM at 2GB.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Now that i have the option, what AA is the best vs performance? Straight performance? I've tried MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, Supersampling, multi sampling, and SGSS. I don't know what to use to be honest. I can run them all but would like the sharpest/most detailed yet AA image. I know not to run more than 4X.
> Now here I am, and I have to be honest, I can easily knock this gtx 670 down to 20FPS with 4x AA(2 different kinds) and 7 ugrids+mods+ENB. To really, fully flesh out this game at 1080p, you would need 3x4GB 670's. No joke. I'm tapped out of VRAM at 2GB.


FXAA messes up Anisotropic Filtering, SMAA is pretty dang good and is a very cheap solution. Multisampling is expensive and just becoming more and more outdated. For very good IQ I like 8x SGSS and be done with it. but I'd say try it out for yourself and see which one gives ya the most IQ for the least amount of VRAM. And yeah...told ya I was skeptical of a single 670 doing full 4096 mods and still pushing 80+ something is off on that calculation.

tweaked Unreal Cinema 113. Started using the ENB customizer, not done yet. Using Unreal as base because I love the colors of it. Thought I took more of daytime but that'll come. ( have changed a good deal of the desaturation options. and raised subscattering since it renders skin so beautifully. Other tweaks are still being worked out. Thanks for such a wonderful base Life.)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Any thoughts on my config?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

I recently installed the 2k texture mod and when I started the run through of Helgen, the floor kept switching from vanilla to modded whenever i move my cursor. Any help?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> FXAA messes up Anisotropic Filtering, SMAA is pretty dang good and is a very cheap solution. Multisampling is expensive and just becoming more and more outdated. For very good IQ I like 8x SGSS and be done with it. but I'd say try it out for yourself and see which one gives ya the most IQ for the least amount of VRAM. And yeah...told ya I was skeptical of a single 670 doing full 4096 mods and still pushing 80+ something is off on that calculation.
> tweaked Unreal Cinema 113. Started using the ENB customizer, not done yet. Using Unreal as base because I love the colors of it. Thought I took more of daytime but that'll come. ( have changed a good deal of the desaturation options. and raised subscattering since it renders skin so beautifully. Other tweaks are still being worked out. Thanks for such a wonderful base Life.)


I'm finding that msaa is the only aa that doesn't make the IQ blurry and soft, as it retains details. Especially at a distance. But, there is some twinkling and edge crawl to deal with. But at 8x there isn't much of it. Is it better to run a combination, or just one type of AA and be done with it? Pics look good.

Oh, one more question while I'm here. what monitoring program are you guys using? I can't use afterburner anymore because of CTD's using enb. That mem info on SN isn't much good.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on my config?


It looks good. It looks like you've gone with the enhanced vanilla look which is fine, if not a little boring IMO. Sorry I don't have any specific input for you.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm finding that msaa is the only aa that doesn't make the IQ blurry and soft, as it retains details. Especially at a distance. But, there is some twinkling and edge crawl to deal with. But at 8x there isn't much of it. Is it better to run a combination, or just one type of AA and be done with it? Pics look good.
> Oh, one more question while I'm here. what monitoring program are you guys using? I can't use afterburner anymore because of CTD's using enb. That mem info on SN isn't much good.


yeah, to save vram use 1 type of AA and be done with it. I used to think SGSS was a secondary type of AA but found out it was actually a glitch that people loved and so they left it discoverable by inspector. To tell you the truth..a good LOD bias goes a long way toward IQ as well. Good read on LOD Bias


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> yeah, to save vram use 1 type of AA and be done with it. I used to think SGSS was a secondary type of AA but found out it was actually a glitch that people loved and so they left it discoverable by inspector. To tell you the truth..a good LOD bias goes a long way toward IQ as well. Good read on LOD Bias


So what lod bias do you recommend? -1.5? That articles a little too much to absorb with a hangover.=/


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So what lod bias do you recommend? -1.5? That articles a little too much to absorb with a hangover.=/


Yeah that should be fine. Even though enb reccommends none i havent seen any issues from that bias. ill throw some more good practices at ya when i get back home.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## majin662

some day time shots and interiors.


----------



## IronWill1991

For some reason I can't launch Skyrim with TV ENB unless I close down MSI afterburner. I looked at the options and it still show my card as graphics adapter instead of ENB. I'm not sure if using skse loader as an launcher is the cause.


----------



## eugenekrabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> For some reason I can't launch Skyrim with TV ENB unless I close down MSI afterburner


You cant launch enb when using any osd programs lol


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> You cant launch enb when using any osd programs lol


I need MSI afterburner for mainly custom fan profile. I set the fans speed to 80% at 70C and 100% at 80C and higher. The other stuff like GPU usage and VRAM usage monitoring are also useful.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> For some reason I can't launch Skyrim with TV ENB unless I close down MSI afterburner. I looked at the options and it still show my card as graphics adapter instead of ENB. I'm not sure if using skse loader as an launcher is the cause.


Same here. I can't have afterburner running at all. I'm going to try precision and nvidia inspector next. They probably hook the same way though so I'm not expecting them to work. You can run GPUZ in the background though but it's sensor display is pretty lackluster.

I can't alt/tab out anymore without it a CTD either with ENB ,113.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Same here. I can't have afterburner running at all. I'm going to try precision and nvidia inspector next. They probably hook the same way though so I'm not expecting them to work. You can run GPUZ in the background though but it's sensor display is pretty lackluster.
> I can't alt/tab out anymore without it a CTD either with ENB ,113.


Afterburner has a setting in its ini and maybe in the app now even to do the same as evga precision. If its not in app its in the ini. Been so long since ive used afterburner i forgot the exact steps


----------



## dogsofwar909

Taken from my Steam profile, before I sold my rig.


----------



## 260870

Is there any complete guide to getting Skyrim to look as good as possible that anyone can recommend?

No idea where to start and no experience other than a few steam workshop mods I have.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Is there any complete guide to getting Skyrim to look as good as possible that anyone can recommend?
> No idea where to start and no experience other than a few steam workshop mods I have.


Yes. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11

Be prepared to spend some time with it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Is there any complete guide to getting Skyrim to look as good as possible that anyone can recommend?
> No idea where to start and no experience other than a few steam workshop mods I have.


A great way to look at the comparison pictures.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/rufwd/infopost_processing_comparisons_after_a_long/


----------



## UrHideless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Pictures that sum up the game for me at this point of time.
> Clear Skies is my most favourite skill in the game. Was getting sick of those snowstorms LOL.


Amazing <3


----------



## majin662

I got to say I'm very pleased with the tweaks I made so far to Unreal Cinema. I've checked every location and time of day I can think of and so far so good.


----------



## head-fi-nut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Anyone know this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also happens with a fresh install)


this


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I need MSI afterburner for mainly custom fan profile. I set the fans speed to 80% at 70C and 100% at 80C and higher. The other stuff like GPU usage and VRAM usage monitoring are also useful.


The fans will follow the profile even with AB closed. You can use GPU-Z to monitor that stuff.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> The fans will follow the profile even with AB closed. You can use GPU-Z to monitor that stuff.


No, it doesn't for me. The fans didn't go to 100% when it reaches over 80C.
Why the water looks transparent when using TV ENB? I'm using pure waters mod.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> No, it doesn't for me. The fans didn't go to 100% when it reaches over 80C.
> Why the water looks transparent when using TV ENB? I'm using pure waters mod.


Because of SSAO. You can try alt/tab to fix it. I have some water that's transparent, some fire that's transparent. It depends on the location in the game. Yes it's annoying and no, Boris isn't able to do anything about it. Some enb releases are better with this than others.
EDIT: Or you can use nvidia AO through the nvidia control panel instead of using ENB's.


----------



## MetallicAcid

*What is a good mod to remove neck seams?*



*AND ***
*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I got to say I'm very pleased with the tweaks I made so far to Unreal Cinema. I've checked every location and time of day I can think of and so far so good.


PM the file to me please, let's take a look.


----------



## Avaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What is a good mod to remove neck seams?*
> 
> 
> *AND ***
> *


Are you using body meshs? If so they add some optional files that removes that.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avaro*
> 
> Are you using body meshs? If so they add some optional files that removes that.


Thanks for the tip. I have tried a couple already, but still no luck. Thought it might be worth asking incase if someone else has been in the same boat.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I have tried a couple already, but still no luck. Thought it might be worth asking incase if someone else has been in the same boat.


neck seams depend on the body used. like for example if you are using CBBE body but Pretty Face pack or Oriental Beauty mod then the face pack you are using will usually have a neck seam fix file somewhere under optional files or some such. You can also download CBBE texture blend and work on it yourself using sliders etc. Never have used it myself but have read that it helps for neck seams if the face mod author doesn't make one.


----------



## VoodooActual

Sweet mary my thread took off, didn't it!?









Shamefully, I haven't completed Skyrim yet. But, with all the recent patches, and the Dawngaurd DLC coming, it may be time to be re-born as Dovahkiin again









Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Azefore

Lost the original so had to grab a smaller copy, originally 2560x1440


----------



## majin662

some more to show different times again and a fish!!


----------



## 260870

Are you guys using TV ENB? I tried that one but everything was way too dark, could it be because of a lighting mod I have?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Are you guys using TV ENB? I tried that one but everything was way too dark, could it be because of a lighting mod I have?


Realistic lightning mod? That mod makes everything too dark. Terrible mod imo. Do you have any transparent water issue?


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Realistic lightning mod? That mod makes everything too dark. Terrible mod imo. Do you have any transparent water issue?


Ill have to test more later on in the day.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Are you guys using TV ENB? I tried that one but everything was way too dark, could it be because of a lighting mod I have?


i'm currently using Lifeshields awesome Unreal Cinema but tweaked a little for my preference. The 2 best ENB setups I've had were Skyrim Enhanced shaders by Tapioks (my pick for anyone just starting out with ENB and his latest pure ENB is actually his most realistic yet) because he doesn't go crazy on effects and colors and he thoughtfully included a 40+ page how-to on ENB. There is also now the ENB Customizer which will let you take any preset you download and tweak it using sliders. Be warned though, Customizers descriptions on his sliders do not match what your ENB config files say so it can confuse some. Way too dark is a common theme when people want to go for realism. Some go too far and some don't go far enough. I mean lets face it , if you were in a cave that had 3 lanterns in it scattered about would it really look like a mid summers day in Cali?? no...but you would be able to see more then 4 centimeters in front of you too. Thing is to not rely on a preset as the end all and put in the work. Only you know what you like, between the awesome configs out now, the customizer, and tapioks how to manual, everybody should be enjoying their own ENB mod (assuming of course they choose ENB hehehehe)

If you don't find one of the heavy duty lighting mods you could also start with an FXAA preset mod, Milamber did one that rivals ENB in just about everyway possible as far as color goes. That RCRN stuff, I never really tried it, don't know much about it, other then its drives Boris even more mad than usual.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Are you guys using TV ENB? I tried that one but everything was way too dark, could it be because of a lighting mod I have?


I'm finding the nights and dungeons to be too bright, and that's with night time settings adjusted. The daytime is pretty good, although character faces/shadows are a little dark if your wanting to see all the details.

Sharpshooters working on a new beta that's up. maybe give that one a try? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15105


----------



## IronWill1991

Awesome graphics mod right there.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=17137


----------



## headcracker

ASO7 those are 2 EPIC dragon screens. Nice.


----------



## Ganf

Why do I get the feeling that if the multiplayer mod had made it to the finish line that Skyrim would have become the new Second Life?...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BECAUSE OF PICTURES LIKE THIS ONE RIGHT HERE....


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> i'm currently using Lifeshields awesome Unreal Cinema


Where can I find that, having trouble. EDIT: Hell your tweaks to it are amazing, you gonna share?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Do you have any transparent water issue?


I cant see when underwater.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Where can I find that, having trouble.


Here.

*Beautiful Skyrim*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> some day time shots and interiors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WHY DOESN'T MY SKYRIM EVER LOOK LIKE THAT!?!?
Sorry, bro I want that skull of corruption


Why are you down here mister giant?




~I guess AB does not capture RCRN
Cos the light in-game looks a lot better then the screenshots


----------



## MetallicAcid

Fantastic screens lifeshield.

Do you have SSAO enabled?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Fantastic screens lifeshield.
> Do you have SSAO enabled?


Thanks.

Yes I do.


----------



## headcracker

I can run this maxed out but with all the mods i need to run textures on medium to stop vram bursting and CTD







Going to have to invest in a 3GB card soon i think.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Guys,

What framerate are you getting using those enb? my 5850 gets like 40-60 without them

I followed STEP but the ground in-game looks like vanilla.

Can someone help me please? xD


----------



## modinn

Some really amazing screenshots everyone! I'm starting to miss Skyrim already.... I'll be checking in from time to time. Can't wait to see what else Boris comes up with and the configs you all make with them. Keep up the good work


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> I can run this maxed out but with all the mods i need to run textures on medium to stop vram bursting and CTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to invest in a 3GB card soon i think.


That looks alot like UC. What ENB is that?

Edit: Nevermind, Steam FTW!


----------



## headcracker

The moon been hit by a meteorite and causing an explosion, you can see the moon been shattered.

(Thought I'd download a moon and have fun with this glitch ^^)


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks good.

Remember I said Witcher 2 moon had rays too? I double checked and I was right. It does.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Same here. I can't have afterburner running at all. I'm going to try precision and nvidia inspector next. They probably hook the same way though so I'm not expecting them to work. You can run GPUZ in the background though but it's sensor display is pretty lackluster.
> I can't alt/tab out anymore without it a CTD either with ENB ,113.


try running the wrapper version of enb (using the enbinjector). am running afterburner with .113 with no problems at all


----------



## TinDaDragon

Someone answer my question please

My Skyrim looks ugly


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Do you guys think it will be worthwhile to upgrade to a GTX 670 or 7950? It's really hard to gauge which is better based on benches because every bench doesn't take into account the ridiculously large resolution of most texture mods for Skyrim.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Do you guys think it will be worthwhile to upgrade to a GTX 670 or 7950? It's really hard to gauge which is better based on benches because every bench doesn't take into account the ridiculously large resolution of most texture mods for Skyrim.


If that's your goal, try for a 3-4gb card. Some people on here have gotten 2.3+ gigs in their vram doing skyrim mods.

7970's pop up pretty cheap in the marketplace here, and occasionally go on sale on e-tailer websites for 450ish. A load of money, but worth it. 4 gig card? Ehhh, I'd keep the extra cash and upgrade something else to make it feel worthwhile. Spending that much on one piece of hardware that takes 2 minutes to install is just anti-climatic in my opinion.


----------



## Schmuckley

Spoiler: Skyrim is pretty






I'm using hd texture pack and fxaa injector..The injector makes it really nice..


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> If that's your goal, try for a 3-4gb card. Some people on here have gotten 2.3+ gigs in their vram doing skyrim mods.
> 7970's pop up pretty cheap in the marketplace here, and occasionally go on sale on e-tailer websites for 450ish. A load of money, but worth it. 4 gig card? Ehhh, I'd keep the extra cash and upgrade something else to make it feel worthwhile. Spending that much on one piece of hardware that takes 2 minutes to install is just anti-climatic in my opinion.


True, Id rather not spend a >$400 on one component, that is why i'll shoot for a 7950 since it has 3gb of vram or if i can find a good deal on a 670.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I can tell you right now since I just upgraded to a 670. If you don't want to compromise and run tons of large textures, 2GB isn't enough. I've hit the limit on this card. That being said, nvidia is a far better experience performance wise with ENB, if you plan on using it. I plan on upgrading again to SLI 4GB 670's at some point. I'm sure I'm not far away from 2GB though, because it's smooth sailing most of the time, so you might get away with it if you don't have dozens upon dozens of texture mods like I do. I'm a junky. And I'm also running ugrids at 7.


----------



## von rottes

I still can't get my shadows right... even with editing & mods








and What the hay is up with the pixelation on plants? using 2k textures and HD plants+herbs


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> try running the wrapper version of enb (using the enbinjector). am running afterburner with .113 with no problems at all


I am running the wrapper version, so I might just give the injector a try. Thanks for the reminder. I think you might have those confused.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Holy CRAP those are some awesome dragon pictures.

WALLPAPER CHANGE TIME!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Remember I said Witcher 2 moon had rays too? I double checked and I was right. It does.


Yeah, i then went and checked my TW2 screens i have, but out of about 50. None had a shot of the moon lol >_> Waiting on .114 to hopefully fix the issue.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Yeah, i then went and checked my TW2 screens i have, but out of about 50. None had a shot of the moon lol >_> Waiting on .114 to hopefully fix the issue.


If you have the newest updated version start a new game and go through the tutorial. You'll see it fairly quickly in.


----------



## Hexa

So I just got Skyrim installed again and plan on following the Step guide, it's telling me to dl the official high res texture pack from Bethseda but I thought it wasn't supposed to be that good and the player made mod HD textures was better??


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So I just got Skyrim installed again and plan on following the Step guide, it's telling me to dl the official high res texture pack from Bethseda but I thought it wasn't supposed to be that good and the player made mod HD textures was better??


The high resolution pack is your base which you layer your mods over. Whatever mods don't catch, the high res pack will.


----------



## spacin9guild

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I would like to get the statistics like you have in the top left corner. Can you let me know how to do it?


----------



## spacin9guild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would like to get the statistics like you have in the top left corner. Can you let me know how to do it?


Yup. Afterburner 2.2.1 On my new Asus GTX 670. Not the best screenie...so many awesome screenshots in this thread. But I do love questing at night...


----------



## spacin9guild

gotta love that framerate...











*edit* oops...sorry for double post.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I love your sky, but it looks really out of place in this picture if I'm honest. It's like everything else was photoshopped on top of it.


----------



## spacin9guild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I love your sky, but it looks really out of place in this picture if I'm honest. It's like everything else was photoshopped on top of it.


In game, the depth is more apparent and actually pretty neat. I just bought the game so I'm starting to experiment with the mods and eye candy. I'm trying to balance the visuals while keeping the game over 50 fps. Right now, I got three dragons attacking and i'm running for the nearest outpost. Gotta tone this dragon mod down somehow.


----------



## Lifeshield

What are you using for visual colour balancing?


----------



## MetallicAcid

*Battle for Fort Snowhawk. Easily one of the most epic battles I have had so far!*








*And some random shots from everywhere else.*


----------



## Lifeshield

Speaking of Fort Snowhawk... An old one...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## spacin9guild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What are you using for visual colour balancing?


I'm using the Skyrim HD textures from Nexus and the ENB Series. If you have any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> I'm using the Skyrim HD textures from Nexus and the ENB Series. If you have any suggestions, let me know.


Best thing I can suggest, assuming you want to mod the ENB yourself, is to check out the *ENB guide on Skyrim Nexus*.


----------



## Lifeshield

Some screenshots of nights, interiors & dungeons for my upcoming update for Beautiful Skyrim...


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you have the newest updated version start a new game and go through the tutorial. You'll see it fairly quickly in.


Surprised CDP didn't catch that tbh. Will be a while before i download that patch again though. It's my next game to finish after Skyrim. Right now i'm hunting about 20 flawless sapphires to build a nice armor set. They are so hard to find, i only have 1


----------



## spacin9guild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Best thing I can suggest, assuming you want to mod the ENB yourself, is to check out the *ENB guide on Skyrim Nexus*.


Yeah thanks for that. I wanted to turn some of those fantasy land effects off and keep some of the soft lighting in S.S.A.O. So I got a custom vanilla config file. It's looking better...i'll keep working on it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> Yeah thanks for that. I wanted to turn some of those fantasy land effects off and keep some of the soft lighting in S.S.A.O. So I got a custom vanilla config file. It's looking better...i'll keep working on it.


Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


That pretty much looks like a screen-grab from a movie... That screenshot looks absolutely incredible!


----------



## Hexa

I must have done something horribly wrong with my mod set up or with my ENB installation b/c I used his Unreal Cinema settings and my night looked nothing like that, I mean it was very bright for night time and and I could easily still see everything.

Ah I'm so frustrated right now, installing regular mods is pretty easy for Skyrim but this enb crap just gets on my nerves. I don't think I've ever seen a website for something that was so horribly designed and incredibly hard to find straight up installation info then I have on enb's main site.

Seriously, why do I have a wrapper and an injector version? What in the world is the difference? Why do I have to scroll through hundreds of forum posts looking at pics just hoping that if I do see a pic I like the poster actually has his enb settings up for download, and then if they do chances are there is no info at all how to install it.

Please don't take offense enb lovers, I admit the thing looks jaw dropping amazing but for us noobs to this thing it's hella hard to install one we want properly, or to even find one we like period.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> That pretty much looks like a screen-grab from a movie... That screenshot looks absolutely incredible!


The screenshots don't do it justice to be honest. It looks much better in motion.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> That pretty much looks like a screen-grab from a movie... That screenshot looks absolutely incredible!


^ This,

Very nice Lifeshield, I will be grabbing this when it's finished









I'm currently using the TV ENB and I really like it for now but want too remove some elements.

How do I remove the top and bottom bars too go back too full screen?

How do you remove the grainy filter?

and how do you turn off the SSAO? (I am using it in my drivers).

I still can't believe how well this game is progressing with mods!


----------



## Hexa

so if I want to just install Milamember fxaa found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1690#post_16301912 do I just dl and extract his zip file into my Skyrim directory and I'm good to go?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> so if I want to just install Milamember fxaa found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1690#post_16301912 do I just dl and extract his zip file into my Skyrim directory and I'm good to go?


And make sure you enable the shader.esp it comes with


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I must have done something horribly wrong with my mod set up or with my ENB installation b/c I used his Unreal Cinema settings and my night looked nothing like that, I mean it was very bright for night time and and I could easily still see everything.
> Ah I'm so frustrated right now, installing regular mods is pretty easy for Skyrim but this enb crap just gets on my nerves. I don't think I've ever seen a website for something that was so horribly designed and incredibly hard to find straight up installation info then I have on enb's main site.
> Seriously, why do I have a wrapper and an injector version? What in the world is the difference? Why do I have to scroll through hundreds of forum posts looking at pics just hoping that if I do see a pic I like the poster actually has his enb settings up for download, and then if they do chances are there is no info at all how to install it.
> Please don't take offense enb lovers, I admit the thing looks jaw dropping amazing but for us noobs to this thing it's hella hard to install one we want properly, or to even find one we like period.


There are plenty of drop and run ENB configurations on Nexus. Try doing a search. If I can figure this stuff out, anyone can. The injector version was made for people running optimus technology on their laptops. You can run either the wrapper or injector, it doesn't matter. For some, they experience fewer bugs using one or the other, so try both.

If you want to darken nights, you can play with the enbseries.ini file settings that pertain to night. Take a few minutes and read the guide. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8005

Just about all of the ENB preconfigured mods come with a readme file. Maybe you guys should read it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I must have done something horribly wrong with my mod set up or with my ENB installation b/c I used his Unreal Cinema settings and my night looked nothing like that, I mean it was very bright for night time and and I could easily still see everything.


The current version of Unreal Cinema does not look like that. This is an upcoming update that I'm working on which is implementing Realistic Lighting 3.4 in with the ENB. I'll post a notification when it's ready.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> ^ This,
> Very nice Lifeshield, I will be grabbing this when it's finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently using the TV ENB and I really like it for now but want too remove some elements.
> How do I remove the top and bottom bars too go back too full screen?
> How do you remove the grainy filter?
> and how do you turn off the SSAO? (I am using it in my drivers).
> I still can't believe how well this game is progressing with mods!


Anyone? Thanks


----------



## fashric

You can use this utility Chobbit http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=17400 makes changing ENB settings about as easy as it will ever get.


----------



## von rottes

I broke her nose?



Got into the creation kit and changed everything about aela. She now uses Daedra weapons and uses Forsworn armour









I do need to go and remove the head-dress still but I like it...


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> You can use this utility Chobbit http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=17400 makes changing ENB settings about as easy as it will ever get.


Thanks, ill give this a go tonight and will get back too you.


----------



## propa

My Next Step

@ All realy nice Pics and Presets, very awesome.


----------



## rocstar96

^Too much bloom lol


----------



## ASO7




----------



## rocstar96

Woah! So Lifeshield is the one that made Unreal Immersion and Unreal Cinema! I'm a really big fan of your work man! I never thought you're here in OCN, because I saw you in enbdev website! Though with a different username.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Woah! So Lifeshield is the one that made Unreal Immersion and Unreal Cinema! I'm a really big fan of your work man! I never thought you're here in OCN, because I saw you in enbdev website! Though with a different username.


That would be me, lol.









Who are you on Nexus and enbdev? Don't see you on the endorsements sheet.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That would be me, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you on Nexus and enbdev? Don't see you on the endorsements sheet.


I dont have enbdev account, but i have a nexus account (rocstar96), do you also have the enb thingy on nexus? I only saw it in enbdev and your website, gimme a link so i can endorse you









I recognized you by your avatar and system setup


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> I dont have enbdev account, but i have a nexus account (rocstar96), do you also have the enb thingy on nexus? I only saw it in enbdev and your website, gimme a link so i can endorse you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognized you by your avatar and system setup


Link for updated version is here at *Skyrim Nexus*

You'll need *0.113 binary from enbdev.com*

I remember your username now from the old version when it was up as Unreal Cinema.


----------



## rocstar96

Great man thanks


----------



## Lifeshield

No problem.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## VettePilot

i am thinking about getting this game right now but since it has no online multiplayer I am wondering if it ends up getting really boring? It looks like there is no co-op either which is a bummer. I would of thought this game would make a great MMO. I am getting bored of BF3 and just got my new monitor and want to see what other games look like. BF3 is the only game I have installed on my SSD at the moment.


----------



## Lifeshield

Boring? I've been messing with it since November last year, lol. Bored this one is not.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Boring? I've been messing with it since November last year, lol. Bored this one is not.


well that is good to know, I just wish you could join up with others. I just did not want to spend 60 bucks and then not like it.


----------



## VettePilot

I am downloading it right now so I hope it grabs me. I see you make a mod for it? I am not good with installing mods a lot of the time. I never got any of the FXAA inject mods to work for BF3.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am downloading it right now so I hope it grabs me. I see you make a mod for it? I am not good with installing mods a lot of the time. I never got any of the FXAA inject mods to work for BF3.


definitely get the fxaa injector.
It still doesn't cut the bloom enough though :







:


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> definitely get the fxaa injector.
> It still doesn't cut the bloom enough though :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


it just finished downloading but where do i get the injector with instructions for idiots like me?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thanks, ill give this a go tonight and will get back too you.


Well if that doesn't work here's how to do it manually. For the black bars on the screen. Open up the enbeffect.fx file using notepad and find this line .

// HD6 - Enable Vignette

Remove the // from that line and it should be disabled.

For the grain, open up the effect.txt file and you can adjust the amount of grain with this line:

float NoiseAmount=0.215;

Or if you just want to remove it altogether delete the "//" from this line and that should do it.

//grain noise

Those are some really nice pics guys.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Great pictures!!


----------



## Milamber

Please for the love of all the above don't quote pics! Maybe one of your favs but not all of em


----------



## rocstar96

Is anyone else addicted to mods? I spend most of my time downloading and testing armor mods (ones that are lore friendly) than actually playing the game.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Is anyone else addicted to mods? I spend most of my time downloading and testing armor mods (ones that are lore friendly) than actually playing the game.


For the first few days yes, i went through every single mod on nexus. Grabbed everything i wanted. Then spent a week trying to get them all to work lol. Now i just check the latest mods every day/other day and see if there is anything new i want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Got this in 1080p? That is a great shot. I'd like to use this for my windows login screen


----------



## headcracker

-Double post-


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Please for the love of all the above don't quote pics! Maybe one of your favs but not all of em


I normally dont, but this was just quickly done from my iphone


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well if that doesn't work here's how to do it manually. For the black bars on the screen. Open up the enbeffect.fx file using notepad and find this line .
> // HD6 - Enable Vignette
> Remove the // from that line and it should be disabled.
> For the grain, open up the effect.txt file and you can adjust the amount of grain with this line:
> float NoiseAmount=0.215;
> Or if you just want to remove it altogether delete the "//" from this line and that should do it.
> //grain noise
> Those are some really nice pics guys.


Buddy you use // to disable not enable. The process is called commenting out. If he removes // from that part of the file it may mess up other parts of the file also. 

The line you are looking for is:

Quote:


> #define HD6_VIGNETTE


To disable it add // in front of it so it looks like this...

Quote:


> //#define HD6_VIGNETTE


To remove Film Grain look for

Quote:


> float NoiseAmount=;


and change value to 0.0, or look for

Quote:


> #define ENOISE"


And comment it out with //.

If no other effects are wanted or used then just remove the text document file entirely.


----------



## tedman

I quite like DOF for screenshots, but cannot stand it when actually playing the game.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Lifeshield

Depends on the Depth of Field. I don't mind using mine, but then it's tailored for me so ... yeah.. Lol.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Got this in 1080p? That is a great shot. I'd like to use this for my windows login screen


Yes, i have all of them @ 1080p


----------



## rocstar96

Hey lifeshield do you recommend Realistic Lighting 3.4?


----------



## rocstar96

Aso7, who is that in your avatar?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Aso7, who is that in your avatar?


a random girl =)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Hey lifeshield do you recommend Realistic Lighting 3.4?


If you modify it correctly it can be quite useful. All my current screenshots are using RL 3.4 as I'm implementing it into the ENB to help balance out the different day cycles, etc and give it a bit more colour where I want it (like more red at dusk, more blue at night, better lighting from torches, etc).


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Yes, i have all of them @ 1080p


Cheers man, loving your style of screens.

@ Lifeshield is kage .114 out yet for that moon fix?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> a random girl =)


So hawt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you modify it correctly it can be quite useful. All my current screenshots are using RL 3.4 as I'm implementing it into the ENB to help balance out the different day cycles, etc and give it a bit more colour where I want it (like more red at dusk, more blue at night, better lighting from torches, etc).


I am using it right now, the night is so hardcore dark. I like it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> For the first few days yes, i went through every single mod on nexus. Grabbed everything i wanted. Then spent a week trying to get them all to work lol. Now i just check the latest mods every day/other day and see if there is anything new i want.
> Got this in 1080p? That is a great shot. I'd like to use this for my windows login screen


First few days? Dont you mean first few weeks?


----------



## propa




----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> it just finished downloading but where do i get the injector with instructions for idiots like me?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/download/11894


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> I am using it right now, the night is so hardcore dark. I like it!


I just uploaded the version with Realistic Lighting for testing, so feel free to try it out.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I just uploaded the version with Realistic Lighting for testing, so feel free to try it out.


link=?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I just uploaded the version with Realistic Lighting for testing, so feel free to try it out.


Will do, after I get these tens of armor mods up and running


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> link=?


*Beautiful Skyrim*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Buddy you use // to disable not enable. The process is called commenting out. If he removes // from that part of the file it may mess up other parts of the file also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line you are looking for is:
> 
> To disable it add // in front of it so it looks like this...
> 
> To remove Film Grain look for
> 
> and change value to 0.0, or look for
> 
> And comment it out with //.
> 
> If no other effects are wanted or used then just remove the text document file entirely.


Ah, thanks for the correction. That's doesn't make much sense though as those // are there and the effect is enabled. Anyways part of my post was correct. And you made it sound like a mistake that couldn't be easily fixed, which is incorrect. IF you had answered the question in the first place, we wouldn't be in this situation. Are we buddies now, bro?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ah, thanks for the correction. That's doesn't make much sense though as those // are there and the effect is enabled. Anyways part of my post was correct. And you made it sound like a mistake that couldn't be easily fixed, which is incorrect. Are we buddies now, bro?


The // are there to comment out the comments so they don't get counted as code. They do not enable anything. That's not how the code works. 

The specific part you mentioned was in fact a comment and not part of the code.

Quote:


> *// HD6 - Enable Vignette - darkens and blurs edges of the screen which increasesfocus on center, film/camera type effect/look
> // didnt bother adding blur, could do without muddying and fuzzing things really
> // and the effect is only meant to be super subtle not a pin hole camera -_-
> //*
> #define HD6_VIGNETTE
> * //
> // Defaults below, I darken the corners and the bottom only, leaving the top light
> // darkening all sides feels ike you are trapping/closing in the view too much, so it is not a normal vignette
> // And it is subtle, till you turn it off I doubt you would ever even notice it
> // Also is turned off at night
> //*
> float rovigpwr = 360.0; *// For Round vignette // 0.2*
> float2 sqvigpwr = float2( 1.58, 1.38 ); *// For square vignette: (top, bottom)*
> //
> float vsatstrength = 0.0; /*/ How saturated vignette is*
> float vignettepow = 0.0; *// For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness*
> //
> float vstrengthatnight = 360.0; *// How strong vignette is as night, 0-1*


Everything that you see with a comment in front of it and after it is a comment.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh, and while I'm here I'm happy to report evga precision with OSD works with ENB.113 using the injector only.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The // are there to comment out the comments so they don't get counted as code. They do not enable anything. That's not how the code works.


Dude, I haven't coded anything in 20 years.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Dude, I haven't coded anything in 20 years.


It's ok, I won't judge you. 

Just letting you know for future reference.


----------



## rocstar96




----------



## Lifeshield

First pic looks kinda boss. Love how your character is just lazing on the throne, haha.


----------



## rocstar96

Good thing the jarl let me borrow his trusty chair









Gotta find more mods!


----------



## kzone75

Fresh Windows 7 and Steam-install. Now let's go mod hunting. Again..


----------



## Milamber

STEP is a great guide, you can find it on Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> STEP is a great guide, you can find it on Nexus.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Speaking of nexus, so slow going through the new code roll out.

The first 2 pics look good rockstar.

I'm looking to increase saturation during the day from the following code, but when I change the values, evenly across all 3 daytime settings, it just darkens or lightens the whole picture. Help?
Quote:


> // HD6 - Desaturate Nights, can alter saturation seperately from day and night, will affect caves and indoors also for now
> //
> #define HD6_COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT
> //
> // Nighttime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
> float3 dnsatn = float3(1, 1, 1 );
> //
> // Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
> float3 dnsatd = float3(2.8, 2.75, 2.75);


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Speaking of nexus, so slow going through the new code roll out.
> The first 2 pics look good rockstar.


Thanks, Yeah and I was expecting a nice boxy OCN-like UI, I'm not really a fan of those rounded edges :\


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm looking to increase saturation during the day from the following code, but when I change the values, evenly across all 3 daytime settings, it just darkens or lightens the whole picture. Help?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> // HD6 - Desaturate Nights, can alter saturation seperately from day and night, will affect caves and indoors also for now
> //
> #define HD6_COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT
> //
> // Nighttime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
> float3 dnsatn = float3(1, 1, 1 );
> //
> // Daytime Saturation, Red, Green, Blue
> float3 dnsatd = float3(2.8, 2.75, 2.75);
Click to expand...

When you increase Saturation it will darken the image. You need to compensate using either the compensation value or with Bloom/Brightness/Contrast.

You can find the compensation value bolded below under Post Process 5 under a Saturation value. Higher equals brighter. The Nexus ENB guide has a section devoted to HD6's enbeffect.fx file it would be a good idea to check it out if you haven't done so already.

Quote:


> //POSTPROCESS 5 by HD6
> #if (POSTPROCESS==5)
> // HD6 - Adaptation is now ignored by my choice
> float EAdaptationMinV2 = 0.12; // 0.28 // lower gets brighter
> 
> // Increase this to darken days, but darkening them will kill the sky a bit unless you enable the SKY overirde in enberies.ini
> float EAdaptationMaxV2 = 0.20; // 0.30 // 0.65 // 0.35 // 0.29
> 
> // Set ridiculously high, was 8, was in attempt to keep hair colour intact
> float EToneMappingCurveV2 = 7; // 130
> 
> // Adjusting this will throw out all the other values, icreased to high levels to combat how high I increased ToneMappingCurve to bring some contrast back in to daytime
> float EIntensityContrastV2 = 3.975; // 3.375 // 4.75 // 3.975
> 
> // high saturation also helps pop the pink/orange sunsets/mornings at 6.30pm and 7.30am, but also nights then get very blue
> // Increasing this will darken things in the process
> // v11.2 = 3.0, 1.0 increased to put even more color into the game
> float EColorSaturationV2 = 4; // 1.65;
> * float HCompensateSat = 1.5;* // Compensate for darkening caused by increasing EColorSaturationV2
> 
> // Not using this now anymore
> float EToneMappingOversaturationV2 = 180.0;
> #endif


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know they were going for the historically accurate look and all, but it wouldn't have hurt to stylize the grip _just a leeeettle bit_ to compensate for the native animations....


----------



## Lifeshield

Haha, yeah. They're pretty fun to use though. Look good for pics too, I kinda got used to the lazy style of grip.


----------



## Hexa

Whoa is that guns in Skyrim? How do you get those??


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey life, what kind of FPS do you get with all those mods with your 6870?

Please help me out. my 5850 gets 40 fps at most

Thanks


----------



## kiznilian

Hmmm an annoying problem. I am trying to get rid of this seem in the neck/head and or have both match(color). I uninstalled all body/face mods and tried to re-install certain ones and the faces never change(NMM). what gives?

What do you use CBBE?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey life, what kind of FPS do you get with all those mods with your 6870?
> Please help me out. my 5850 gets 40 fps at most
> Thanks


With SSAO enabled I don't get much more than you. Around 45 FPS on average.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Whoa is that guns in Skyrim? How do you get those??


Search Flintlock on the Nexus, should bring it up in search.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Hmmm an annoying problem. I am trying to get rid of this seem in the neck/head and or have both match(color). I uninstalled all body/face mods and tried to re-install certain ones and the faces never change(NMM). what gives?
> What do you use CBBE?


If you use CBBE there is a texture blend tool. Not sure if there is one for anything else. Some authors do body and face textures that match up so check out for those.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great pics Unreal/Lifeshield









You serve as a great inspiration, and you are giving great advice to those who need it. Well done!









+rep


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Great pics Unreal/Lifeshield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You serve as a great inspiration, and you are giving great advice to those who need it. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Thankyou Acid.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> @ Lifeshield is kage .114 out yet for that moon fix?


Sorry I totally missed this.

The answer is no, not yet.


----------



## propa

Next Step


----------



## rocstar96

Dont you think there is too much bloom? It hurts my eyes.


----------



## propa




----------



## Lifeshield

Your sun rays look very out of place in my opinion. I would tone them down a bit. They should be a nice soft light and natural, currently they seem very hard and forced. Your high bloom is probably blowing them out aswell.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Everyone seems to be moving to this overly soft bloomy fantasy look. Some are done well and some aren't. The shadows aren't dark enough. Other than that it looks good from a pics stand point. Playing might be a different story.

While I'm here, does anyone else experience sunglare through buildings etc? Not through the middle but the sun needs to be fully hidden for the glare to go away.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Everyone seems to be moving to this overly soft bloomy fantasy look. Some are done well and some aren't. The shadows aren't dark enough. Other than that it looks good from a pics stand point. Playing might be a different story.
> While I'm here, does anyone else experience sunglare through buildings etc? Not through the middle but the sun needs to be fully hidden for the glare to go away.


I have this a little aswell. There is nothing I can do to make it go away










I think it has something to do with vanilla skyrim, or maybe it could also be something to do with sun corona in the ENB profile.

Seems to me that there is a little too much bloom coming around. When someone was getting alot of cred for their bloom, it seemed like everyone tried to jump on that boat... And then it sunk... Too many people doing too much bloom in just over a week. TBH I also thought of stuffing around with my bloom settings, but decided against it, as I like crisp lines


----------



## rocstar96

Yeah, Grimy and dark Skyrim is better.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Next Step
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"You may be boiling my skin off with rolling gouts of flame spewing from your hands, but that won't stop me from glaring at you like you've made some obscure joke about my mother's chastity...."


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## andrews2547




----------



## rocstar96

@lifeshield

Thats a nice sword!


----------



## iDeal

Hey all! It's been a good few months









I have a little spare time from work again so looking to get back into Skyrim. I've updated and come across all manner of bugs so going to clean install and start the story all over.

I've read that S.T.E.P is out of date, so could someone (Lifeshield, Toology, Propa, Milamber if your still about) list what mods/textures packs they use (screenshot of list) that I can use as a guide?

Much appreciated.

+Rep for all help.

Screens from Skyrim a few months back:


----------



## 260870

Question for those who know how Skyrim works. I have a 2GB GTX680 (Reports as 2038 in Nvidia Inspector) and my Nvidia Insepctor says I use between 1900MB and 2036MB of RAM while playing. My performance is a little less than I want (only a little). I have STEP and Lifeshields Beautiful Skyrim. My question is is all that VRAM being used actually in use? Or does Skyrim load up more RAM for standby like windows does with regular RAM?

Hope that makes sense.

I am asking cause I am wondering if a second 680 will improve my performance or if I should opt for a 4GB model.

EDIT: Also are there any ways to reduce VRAM usage without reducing visual quality by a noticeable amount.?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Question for those who know how Skyrim works. I have a 2GB GTX680 (Reports as 2038 in Nvidia Inspector) and my Nvidia Insepctor says I use between 1900MB and 2036MB of RAM while playing. My performance is a little less than I want (only a little). I have STEP and Lifeshields Beautiful Skyrim. My question is is all that VRAM being used actually in use? Or does Skyrim load up more RAM for standby like windows does with regular RAM?
> Hope that makes sense.
> I am asking cause I am wondering if a second 680 will improve my performance or if I should opt for a 4GB model.
> EDIT: Also are there any ways to reduce VRAM usage without reducing visual quality by a noticeable amount.?


Use a *Texture Optimizer*.

A second 680 won't increase the amount of VRAM you have as far as I'm aware. I could be wrong here but I don't think I am. I'm sure someone will correct me if I am so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hey all! It's been a good few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little spare time from work again so looking to get back into Skyrim. I've updated and come across all manner of bugs so going to clean install and start the story all over.
> I've read that S.T.E.P is out of date, so could someone (Lifeshield, Toology, Propa, Milamber if your still about) list what mods/textures packs they use (screenshot of list) that I can use as a guide?
> Much appreciated.
> +Rep for all help.


This is the version of STEP I am using.

STEP Guide (PDF).zip 517k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> @lifeshield
> Thats a nice sword!


*Crainte Vormir*

Thanks.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Question for those who know how Skyrim works. I have a 2GB GTX680 (Reports as 2038 in Nvidia Inspector) and my Nvidia Insepctor says I use between 1900MB and 2036MB of RAM while playing. My performance is a little less than I want (only a little). I have STEP and Lifeshields Beautiful Skyrim. My question is is all that VRAM being used actually in use? Or does Skyrim load up more RAM for standby like windows does with regular RAM?
> Hope that makes sense.
> I am asking cause I am wondering if a second 680 will improve my performance or if I should opt for a 4GB model.
> EDIT: Also are there any ways to reduce VRAM usage without reducing visual quality by a noticeable amount.?


What res is your monitor and how many do you use? Most of the time the amount of vRAM you have doesn't effect how well the game runs. If you have a 1920x1080 monitor and only one of them then get another 2GB model of the 680. A single 4GB model 680 will run the same as a single 2GB model.

My GPU is 1GB and MSI afterburner says I use 720-800 MB vRAM while playing Skyrim.


----------



## Chobbit

I'm not a great scripter so this ENB configuration tool is a god send, I'm finally getting somewhere with my own ENB.

Anyway is there a way that adds a kind of depth of field where anything after a certain (great) distance away becomes blurred? i.e. distant mountains look more out of focus compared too anything 200ft away? I hate the sharp look of distant object and landscapes, low detail distant trees look bad, but it looks bare without them there.

Thanks


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Use a *Texture Optimizer*.
> 
> A second 680 won't increase the amount of VRAM you have as far as I'm aware. I could be wrong here but I don't think I am. I'm sure someone will correct me if I am so.


I already used the texture optimizer, thanks though.

As for a second 680 you are right, it wont increase my VRAM, but maybe I phrased my question wrong. My frames are around 40FPS and I would like better, and I was wondering if another 680 would help or is it my VRAM limiting me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What res is your monitor and how many do you use? Most of the time the amount of vRAM you have doesn't effect how well the game runs. If you have a 1920x1080 monitor and only one of them then get another 2GB model of the 680. A single 4GB model 680 will run the same as a single 2GB model.
> My GPU is 1GB and MSI afterburner says I use 720-800 MB vRAM while playing Skyrim.


The monitor I game on is 2560x1440. I have another 1080p monitor as secondary but no games on it, might increase VRAM usage a little though.

As for VRAM I got a little extra free by switching from ENB ambient occlusion to nvidia driver forces ambient occlusion, not sure why. Looks the same to me.

From what it looks like is I am ok for VRAM though, it seems to load up more than it actually needs, as my performance is the same even when VRAM is almost all in use.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

On HD3000 @ 1450Mhz


----------



## rocstar96

Will he make it?

I fear for the chicken.

It dawns in FIYAA


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> I already used the texture optimizer, thanks though.
> As for a second 680 you are right, it wont increase my VRAM, but maybe I phrased my question wrong. My frames are around 40FPS and I would like better, and I was wondering if another 680 would help or is it my VRAM limiting me.
> The monitor I game on is 2560x1440. I have another 1080p monitor as secondary but no games on it, might increase VRAM usage a little though.
> As for VRAM I got a little extra free by switching from ENB ambient occlusion to nvidia driver forces ambient occlusion, not sure why. Looks the same to me.
> From what it looks like is I am ok for VRAM though, it seems to load up more than it actually needs, as my performance is the same even when VRAM is almost all in use.


If you notice frequent stuttering and GPU usage drops to 0% when you reach the vram limit, you're better off getting the 4GB 680. If gameplay is always smooth than you won't notice much of a performace boost going to a 4GB 680, and at that point getting a second 2GB 680 will be the way to go. Ideally you'd want 2x 4GB 680's.

I hate using the texture optimizer because there is a degredation in quality despite what the mod user claims. But I don't think I have a choice yet again as the stuttering and CTD's are occurring with increasing frequency for me again as I'm over my 2GB limit.


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you notice frequent stuttering and GPU usage drops to 0% when you reach the vram limit, you're better off getting the 4GB 680. If gameplay is always smooth than you won't notice much of a performace boost going to a 4GB 680, and at that point getting a second 2GB 680 will be the way to go. Ideally you'd want 2x 4GB 680's.
> I hate using the texture optimizer because there is a degredation in quality despite what the mod user claims. But I don't think I have a choice yet again as the stuttering and CTD's are occurring with increasing frequency for me again as I'm over my 2GB limit.


Thanks for the info man, no stutter and GPU usage was fine, so I should be in the clear to SLI my 2GB with another one.

Thanks, +REP.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Guys. I want to make Skyrim look as best as possible when I build my new PC. Is there some list of the best graphical mods out there? I don't want to go with ENB or anything that just really changes the colors - I want better water, and stuff like that.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Guys. I want to make Skyrim look as best as possible when I build my new PC. Is there some list of the best graphical mods out there? I don't want to go with ENB or anything that just really changes the colors - I want better water, and stuff like that.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11


----------



## Sammole

I have searched the forums, so before you all have a go at me ahaha.

Is their a way to REMOVE any custom enb stuff I have done? pretty much get the graphics back to vanilla?


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> I have searched the forums, so before you all have a go at me ahaha.
> Is their a way to REMOVE any custom enb stuff I have done? pretty much get the graphics back to vanilla?


All you should have to do is remove the the d3d9.dll and I would do the .FX files (main Skyrim directory)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> I have searched the forums, so before you all have a go at me ahaha.
> Is their a way to REMOVE any custom enb stuff I have done? pretty much get the graphics back to vanilla?


Yep, just remove (delete) the ENB files you installed and you'll be G2G.


----------



## rocstar96

"When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three."


----------



## propa

My next Step playing with Night and lightning


----------



## Faster_is_better

Those are awesome shots Propa. Some of these pics look like renders or part of a movie trailer/poster.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Those are awesome shots Propa. Some of these pics look like renders or part of a movie trailer/poster.


THX ^_^


----------



## TinDaDragon

@roc, Ezio is gonna die

He can't do the backflip in Skyrim xD


----------



## [email protected]

I still think Skyrim models are crap. I wish they'd use a better engine to push it harder.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


That one is my favorite. Simply amazing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> @roc, Ezio is gonna die
> 
> He can't do the backflip in Skyrim xD


Hmm, there is a mod that adds different jump animations, I think it is a frontflip for forward/back jump though. Looks pretty awesome.. Way of the Monk or something like that I think it was named.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, there is a mod that adds different jump animations, I think it is a frontflip for forward/back jump though. Looks pretty awesome.. Way of the Monk or something like that I think it was named.


There is, but I'm not sure if it was ever well refined or not.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey life,

Do you get the vanilla texture at the headman's block at the start?

I have used all the texture mods and STEP but still got it


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> @roc, Ezio is gonna die
> He can't do the backflip in Skyrim xD


lmao.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> There is, but I'm not sure if it was ever well refined or not.


Lifeshield, in realistic lighting, what settings do you recommend? Vanilla, Vision or Realistic?


----------



## VettePilot

I am really liking the game so far but I have had weird graphics glitches. When indoors and opening doors it causes everything in the room like pots and baskets or cups to fly across the room and then a lot of the time the door animations screw up and I end up in some wasteland and have to turn around and go back through the door. I also got stuck inside a shipwreck going after the ice wrath. That with a lot of flickering animations of animals that bounce around. I have tried turning off AA and even added a value line to the skyrim.ini file that found in another forum for the FPS issues when in the caves and dungeons. FPS would drop to single digits.


----------



## Sammole

Please poo on me


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Lifeshield, in realistic lighting, what settings do you recommend? Vanilla, Vision or Realistic?


If you want to tweak around my ENB then use Vanilla, as that's what I use.

If you like I can send you my ini file to work off.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want to tweak around my ENB then use Vanilla, as that's what I use.
> 
> If you like I can send you my ini file to work off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want to tweak around my ENB then use Vanilla, as that's what I use.
> 
> If you like I can send you my ini file to work off.


Naw its ok, I don't really have the skill to tweak the enb ini file.


----------



## Droogie

Sigh. The game is unplayable. Always stops responding at the loading screen any time I enter the main world. Works fine in buildings and cities.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Naw its ok, I don't really have the skill to tweak the enb ini file.


Skill? Nah. Patience is all you need, haha.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Creator

Some scenic shots. I don't really have any good character shots.
Also I didn't realize you could upload directly to OCN but I'm a bit too lazy to fix right now.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Some scenic shots. I don't really have any good character shots.
> Also I didn't realize you could upload directly to OCN but I'm a bit too lazy to fix right now.


Your grass looks a lot fuller than mine. I am using lush grass. Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## rocstar96

^ Flora, perhaps?


----------



## Creator

Lush grass + Flora overhaul. I don't think I'm using anything else for the grass, but I'll double check when I get home later.


----------



## Lifeshield

There is a mod called More Grass. I use that along with Lush Grass. One bulks up the amount of grass in a clump, the other adds more clumps.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> There is a mod called More Grass. I use that along with Lush Grass. One bulks up the amount of grass in a clump, the other adds more clumps.


Glorious Grasses

This is the mod that I have been using for a long time in addition to More Grass as Lifeshield mentioned.

I personally use the Green Forest version of the mod because I like grass that looks healthy, the other version's grass makes it look like Skyrim has been in a 3-month drought.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rocstar96

So that would be glorious grasses, lush grass, more grass, and flora?

Damn son


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Evermind

rocstar96,

You take some very interesting screen shots, nice use of the camera. Some people have excellent visuals/mods, but take rather bland screenshots. Yours are very refreshing though. Please don't stop posting anytime soon =).


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Lifeshield, i finally got ENB to "work" so i may give your configs another shot tonight









Aaand (still RCRN)


----------



## iDeal

Not been around much recently... just a quick message to chime in. Lifeshield, your shots seem to go from strength to strength.

Your ENB is one doesn't have a massive effect on FPS yet greatly increases graphical fidelity. Great work +rep


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Not been around much recently... just a quick message to chime in. Lifeshield, your shots seem to go from strength to strength.
> Your ENB is one doesn't have a massive effect on FPS yet greatly increases graphical fidelity. Great work +rep


Thankyou. It's not perfect, or the best out there, and I'm still working to improve it as much as I can so any feedback is appreciated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Lifeshield, i finally got ENB to "work" so i may give your configs another shot tonight


Please, feel free to. You can find it by searching Beautiful Skyrim - ENB on Skyrim Nexus.


----------



## propa

Next Step


----------



## Lifeshield

What armour set is that in the last few screens Propa? That's a nice quality looking set.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What armour set is that in the last few screens Propa? That's a nice quality looking set.


A part of this MOD http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18717/?tab=2&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0|:|id=18717
when u use the Dragonbone Armor


----------



## Slightly skewed

Adult only content. Pervs.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I need moar power.=(

Oh dang, I forgot to include the obligatory sun ray shot.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thankyou. It's not perfect, or the best out there, and I'm still working to improve it as much as I can so any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Please, feel free to. You can find it by searching Beautiful Skyrim - ENB on Skyrim Nexus.


You also have a vibrancy one up on there as well, but you never mention that one? Oh nevermind that wasn't just you. Co-project? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17232


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You also have a vibrancy one up on there as well, but you never mention that one? Oh nevermind that wasn't just you. Co-project? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17232


Yes, co-project. I did a config for them which is on their file page.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

the more configs I try the more I get discouraged. Does anyone know of an ENB or mod off the top of their head that looks like RCRN (better color, really dark nights/dungeons and really good image sharpness, no depth of field, filmgrain, bloomy blur, added fog etc.) but gets rid of or alleviates some of the "light stacking" and over bright areas? I really like RCRN but its so freaking bloomy/bright in spots and certain times of day its mind boggling.

And forget about having more than 1 torch out in the same area, it gets so bright its nearly unplayable

This looks awesome -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









This not so much - (the Skyforge and the jorrvaskr yard area are so bright i cant stand it, even at night it looks like this)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Its a TORCH not an array of freakin floodlights


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> the more configs I try the more I get discouraged. Does anyone know of an ENB or mod off the top of their head that looks like RCRN (better color, really dark nights/dungeons and really good image sharpness, no depth of field, filmgrain, bloomy blur, added fog etc.) but gets rid of or alleviates some of the "light stacking" and over bright areas? I really like RCRN but its so freaking bloomy/bright in spots and certain times of day its mind boggling.
> And forget about having more than 1 torch out in the same area, it gets so bright its nearly unplayable
> This looks awesome -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This not so much - (the Skyforge and the jorrvaskr yard area are so bright i cant stand it, even at night it looks like this)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a TORCH not an array of freakin floodlights


Yes. Realistic lighting. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7654


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Thanks!

I also went back to v2 rcrn and the overbright issues arent as bad, strange.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## IronWill1991

I just start using Beautiful Skyrim ENB. So far it looks great. I'm using cinematic version. Is it normal for the water to look this transparent? I can see the bottom. I uninstalled and reinstalled pure waters mod.


Bty, I disabled DOF to increase fps. Any other tricks to squeeze out more fps?


----------



## rocstar96

Lifeshield, Why cant i see the DarkDaedricAxe mod? Was it taken down?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> rocstar96,
> You take some very interesting screen shots, nice use of the camera. Some people have excellent visuals/mods, but take rather bland screenshots. Yours are very refreshing though. Please don't stop posting anytime soon =).


Thankyou


----------



## rocstar96

For Evermind


----------



## headcracker

I love when a Solar Flare hits Earth


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Lifeshield, Why cant i see the DarkDaedricAxe mod? Was it taken down?


Yes it was. I think I still have a copy though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just start using Beautiful Skyrim ENB. So far it looks great. I'm using cinematic version. Is it normal for the water to look this transparent? I can see the bottom. I uninstalled and reinstalled pure waters mod.
> 
> Bty, I disabled DOF to increase fps. Any other tricks to squeeze out more fps?


Yes that's normal. It's a side effect of using SSAO I believe.

You can disable SSAO for more performance (requires restart), DoF, remove the effect text document file, disable Vignette.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes that's normal. It's a side effect of using SSAO I believe.
> 
> You can disable SSAO for more performance (requires restart), DoF, remove the effect text document file, disable Vignette.


What kind of effects I will lose from disabling SSAO?


----------



## Droogie

Hmm.. Lifeshield. I think I screwed something up on the install of your ENB. I don't get the on screen display of it when I start up, and it crashes the moment I load a game. I extracted all of the files to my Skyrim folder, just like I did with the last one..


----------



## Lifeshield

Something is in the wrong place or missing. d3d9.dll most likely.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes it was. I think I still have a copy though.
> 
> Yes that's normal. It's a side effect of using SSAO I believe.
> 
> You can disable SSAO for more performance (requires restart), DoF, remove the effect text document file, disable Vignette.


Care-to-share?









Why was is taken down though?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What kind of effects I will lose from disabling SSAO?


Ambient Occlusion.

On my configuration SSAO is mostly focused on the main character. You'll lose some lighting depth but it will look ok without it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Care-to-share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was is taken down though?


It was taken down for copyright infringement. I don't know the exact specifics of how far the infringment went though. I'm not sure if he just took the idea or somehow got some 3D models he shouldn't have.


----------



## Creator

Is there a difference between using ENB SSAO vs just forcing it through NVCP? I disabled it in ENB and forced it through NVCP because it felt like less a performance hit.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Is there a difference between using ENB SSAO vs just forcing it through NVCP? I disabled it in ENB and forced it through NVCP because it felt like less a performance hit.


ENB SSAO is a more advanced SSAO, in which it has more complex shadows. There is a performance hit, but there is greater quality.

With using NVCP, I have found that SSAO was not rendering on trees or objects in the distance, making the game look strange.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ambient Occlusion.
> 
> On my configuration SSAO is mostly focused on the main character. You'll lose some lighting depth but it will look ok without it.


Well, I already have AO enabled in NVIDIA control panel anyway, so it's not much a loss. I gained like 11 fps.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## fc4265

How do you do the screenshots while in the game? I had a cool one I wish I had saved the other day. Shot an arrow through an enemy's eye and it was sticking there for the rest of the fight.


----------



## MasterZH

*Slightly skewed*
Quote:


>


please which enb are you useing?


----------



## rocstar96

And what dragon priest re-texture mod are you using?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterZH*
> 
> *Slightly skewed*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please which enb are you useing?
Click to expand...

My own interpretation of this ENB. Actually I didn't change enough of it to call my own, Just modified. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> And what dragon priest re-texture mod are you using?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18296
+
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15052


----------



## rocstar96

Thankyou kind sir


----------



## Lifeshield

SS can you send me your Lens reflection settings please? I like the look of what you have done with that.

Have updated Beautiful Skyrim to v1.4. Update notes on the file page. Can get the updated version *here*


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> SS can you send me your Lens reflection settings please? I like the look of what you have done with that.
> 
> Have updated Beautiful Skyrim to v1.4. Update notes on the file page. Can get the updated version *here*


Nice one


----------



## thisispatrick




----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


What body is this using? not too overdone with toning I like it, maybe slightly glossy but I assume thats ENB settings related.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> What body is this using? not too overdone with toning I like it, maybe slightly glossy but I assume thats ENB settings related.


UNP + custom textures.


----------



## s1rrah

Hey ... quick question ...

Lately, if I ALT-TAB out of game and then back in to game, after a while once back in game, my desktop mouse cursor will appear and remain visible onscreen along with the regular Skyrim cursor. It's real annoying.

Has anybody seen this or know how to fix it? I'm not sure what changed in my config (nothing that I can recall other than installing a Logitech game controller and then quickly removing it cause it didn't work worth a crap) ... so not really sure what is causing it.

Thanks for any assist.

EDIT: found it ... nevermind: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2723417


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*


ENB Config?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> ENB Config?


Ive already PM'd him and asked mate several days ago.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ive already PM'd him and asked mate several days ago.


How about you? Anything new, yet?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> How about you? Anything new, yet?


Negative. Got out of surgery last week and if I were to try and put together another ENB under the drugs I'm on you definitely wouldn't use it!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> ENB Config?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18935


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Negative. Got out of surgery last week and if I were to try and put together another ENB under the drugs I'm on you definitely wouldn't use it!


DRUGGED ENB! What a concept!

You should do it!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ipv89

these pics are amazing does it require much more in the way of gpu power when using texture packs ect


----------



## rocstar96

yep


----------



## propa

Some interior impression of my NEXT STEP ENB


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## propa

Part II


----------



## eugenekrabs




----------



## jordanecmusic

please don't make me bust out the Witcher 2 pix


----------



## Bastyn99

ugh, I hate ENB. It looks so awesome but I just cant run it, gives me horrible performance(well maybe not horrible, but not smooth either). I just tried the one thats called Superb ENB-RL at Skyrim Nexus, and even with performance SSAO and Bokeh chosen, It didnt run well.
So now Im pretty much just using Realistic Lighting and a few minor texture mods for misc items, water, blood, and the official DLC texture pack. It just really annoys me, that I know I have the GPU power for it, but the 1.25GB VRam just limits me so much. Atleast Im guessing thats the problem.
Anyway, heres me and Lydia valiantly fighting the city guard of Rorikstead.


Edit: I gave ENB another shot as I saw someone mentioning the Beautiful Skyrim ENB mod in this thread. I have it on now, and also put on the Skyrim HD 2K(lite) mod, and its running great. Only gripe I have is, dungeons are a bit too dark. The outdoors are fine, but just dungeons, needs to be a bit brighter without effecting the outdoors too much. Any idea what I could tweak (possibly using ENB customizer tool) to help this ?


----------



## kiznilian




----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*


That hair really looks out of place


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Edit: I gave ENB another shot as I saw someone mentioning the Beautiful Skyrim ENB mod in this thread. I have it on now, and also put on the Skyrim HD 2K(lite) mod, and its running great. Only gripe I have is, dungeons are a bit too dark. The outdoors are fine, but just dungeons, needs to be a bit brighter without effecting the outdoors too much. Any idea what I could tweak (possibly using ENB customizer tool) to help this ?


You will need a modified Realistic Lighting Patcher. If you know how to modify Realistic Lighting I can send you the configuration file. If not give me an idea of how light you want them and I can knock you up a modifed Patcher to run.

Either that or brighten up the Night brightness settings in enbeffect.fx by +0.10 for each setting at the cost of brightening up nights a little.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You will need a modified Realistic Lighting Patcher. If you know how to modify Realistic Lighting I can send you the configuration file. If not give me an idea of how light you want them and I can knock you up a modifed Patcher to run.
> 
> Either that or brighten up the Night brightness settings in enbeffect.fx by +0.10 for each setting at the cost of brightening up nights a little.


Don't know if you're familiar with it, but the "Vision" setting in the "Realistic Lighting with Customization" mod is what I was using before and that was a good balance.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Don't know if you're familiar with it, but the "Vision" setting in the "Realistic Lighting with Customization" mod is what I was using before and that was a good balance.


Mine is a modified Vanilla.

I don't think I ever modifed Dungeon settings either.


----------



## Bastyn99

well.. Theres a slight chance it wasnt your ENB mod I got my hands on. There is another called Beautiful _and Enhanced_ Skyrim ENB, and thats the one I tried









But NOW its the one you linked to earlier in the thread that Im trying, together with S.T.E.P.. Haven't gotten as far as to actually play the game yet though, so I don't yet know how it is.
Steam says I played Skyrim 3 hours yesterday, but that was all just testing out mods and configs


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> well.. Theres a slight chance it wasnt your ENB mod I got my hands on. There is another called Beautiful _and Enhanced_ Skyrim ENB, and thats the one I tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But NOW its the one you linked to earlier in the thread that Im trying, together with S.T.E.P.. Haven't gotten as far as to actually play the game yet though, so I don't yet know how it is.
> Steam says I played Skyrim 3 hours yesterday, but that was all just testing out mods and configs


It would be *this one* that you would want.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It would be *this one* that you would want.


I have it bookmarked


----------



## Lifeshield

Haha, cool stuff.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Haha, cool stuff.


You sure are banging out those updates.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You sure are banging out those updates.


I just want to make it as good as I can make it if I'm honest.


----------



## Boyboyd




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I like these 2. Most people either like to show their characters or environments, but rarely both.


----------



## Derko1

So any enb series I've tried... always gives me an extreme amount of blurriness. I mean I can not even look at something on the floor cause it's extremely blurry. I know it's the DOF effect... but why is it always messed up for me?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So any enb series I've tried... always gives me an extreme amount of blurriness. I mean I can not even look at something on the floor cause it's extremely blurry. I know it's the DOF effect... but why is it always messed up for me?


Sometimes when i have DOF on the actual out of focus areas will appear in strips of an in-focus bit, then an out of focus bit, and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I like these 2. Most people either like to show their characters or environments, but rarely both.


Thanks. All I did was browse the nexus for one that I almost liked then used the configurator tool to get it like I wanted.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Some of these monster look like something out of Resident Evil. I like that shot. If it had some actuall AA I might have used it as a desktop. FFS go buy a better card.


----------



## Droogie

I got your cinematic enb working, Lifeshield. I don't know why, but it makes everything look like Borderlands (cell shading). It is also EXTREMELY dark.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I got your cinematic enb working, Lifeshield. I don't know why, but it makes everything look like Borderlands (cell shading). It is also EXTREMELY dark.


Cel-Shading? Lolwut? Screenshots or it didn't happen. 

It shouldn't be too dark, nights are fairly dark but by design. You could just turn up your in game brightness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Some of these monster look like something out of Resident Evil. I like that shot. If it had some actuall AA I might have used it as a desktop. FFS go buy a better card.


Yeah, I requested the creator try and fit them into dungeons and areas that suited them more but the work put into the mod so far is fantastic. Will see how it pans out.

And yeah, about that AA, I think the drivers still cause corruption with AA enabled, lol. Currently running FXAA at the moment, lol. Could always try cleaning it up a little in photoshop.

Or just buy me a better card. I'm not made of money.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Cel-Shading? Lolwut? Screenshots or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be too dark, nights are fairly dark but by design. You could just turn up your in game brightness.
> 
> Yeah, I requested the creator try and fit them into dungeons and areas that suited them more but the work put into the mod so far is fantastic. Will see how it pans out.
> 
> And yeah, about that AA, I think the drivers still cause corruption with AA enabled, lol. Currently running FXAA at the moment, lol. Could always try cleaning it up a little in photoshop.


In game brightness is all the way up, and it makes everything look foggy. Anything indoors looks extremely dark. I'm using the non cinematic version and all of the corners are blacked out, as opposed to the letterbox cinematic. So, it's like you're staring through a tinted lense.

Anyway, here is what I mean.

This is with it enabled:

The cell shading effect happens around hair, but if I scroll out, framerates become completely unplayable.



This is disabled:



Here is outside, still VERY dark and for some reason gives a massive hit to my framerates. ENB never really phased my 670 before, and considering I can hardly see anything...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> In game brightness is all the way up. Anything indoors looks extremely dark. I'm using the non cinematic version and all of the corners are blacked out, as opposed to the letterbox cinematic. So, it's like you're staring through a tinted lense.


Well... I don't know what's causing your brightness issue, but there is a new version up anyway so use the new one (v1.5).

The blacked out corners are from the Round Vignette which was used in one of the older versions. I removed that completely because it was causing strange lens reflection effects that I didn't like and couldn't be bothered to fix either. 

Dungeons should be dark (by design). Interiors should not be dark and should be navigatable. You should be able to navigate outdoors at night without a torch in most places and weather types. I personally haven't come across any interiors I've had problems with yet.

Make sure to remove Realistic Lighting mods from old configurations too. If you're not using my version of Realistic Lighting it will likely cause an issue similar to what you are experiencing. Also make sure the load order is correct aswell.

Edit: Outside looks fine to me. There is nothing wrong with that brightness level to me.

The interior lighting may be more to do with the mod itself (looks like a player home?) than the ENB. As an example my lighting is different in Moonpath to Elsweyr than everywhere else in game. These may depend on what lighting type is used for that particular mod.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Well... I don't know what's causing your brightness issue, but there is a new version up anyway so use the new one (v1.5).
> 
> The blacked out corners are from the Round Vignette which was used in one of the older versions. I removed that completely because it was causing strange lens reflection effects that I didn't like and couldn't be bothered to fix either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungeons should be dark (by design). Interiors should be navigatable. You should be able to navigate outdoors at night without a torch in most places and weather types. I personally haven't come across any interiors I've had problems with yet.
> 
> Make sure to remove Realistic Lighting mods from old configurations too. If you're not using my version of Realistic Lighting it will likely cause an issue similar to what you are experiencing. Also make sure the load order is correct aswell.
> 
> Edit: Outside looks fine to me.
> 
> The interior lighting may be more to do with the mod itself (looks like a player home?) than the ENB. As an example my lighting is different in Moonpath to Elsweyr than everywhere else in game.


The lighting was perfect under Milamber's ENB I was using before, only it was on an older version that still had the horrible shadow effects. I'm more interesting in something that looks like that, but with brighter nights and dungeons. Dungeons were so dark in that ENB that night eye didn't do anything, even with a torch.









That is a player home, though. It's the Leveler's Tower. Here's a screenshot from my old ENB enabled in the same area. Even still, outdoors looks way too dark for me, and turning up brighness just adds a haze.



*edit*

Isn't the pause button supposed to toggle FXAA? If so, it's not working.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> That is a player home, though. It's the Leveler's Tower. Here's a screenshot from my old ENB enabled in the same area. Even still, outdoors looks way too dark for me, and turning up brighness just adds a haze.


If you modify brightness you have to adjust contrast to compensate.

You could also use the saturation compensation in enbeffect.fx to brighten up the entire ENB.


----------



## Droogie

There is no contrast setting, though.


----------



## Bastyn99

Finally got done reinstalling Skyrim and most of the mods from S.T.E.P. and your ENB mod Lifeshield. Its all running well and looks good, but I have a problem. Some textures appear to be see through, or perhaps rather, shadows can be seen through some textures. When running through some caves I can see shadows through the cave walls, and in the Whiterun inn, in the room opposite of the main entrance, I can see the shadows or outlines of everything in the main room through the walls. Anyone know what could cause that?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> There is no contrast setting, though.


It's in enbeffect.fx.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Finally got done reinstalling Skyrim and most of the mods from S.T.E.P. and your ENB mod Lifeshield. Its all running well and looks good, but I have a problem. Some textures appear to be see through, or perhaps rather, shadows can be seen through some textures. When running through some caves I can see shadows through the cave walls, and in the Whiterun inn, in the room opposite of the main entrance, I can see the shadows or outlines of everything in the main room through the walls. Anyone know what could cause that?


Might be the SSAO or Detailed Shadows. I don't think there's anything that can fix that at the moment. I've seen it posted somewherebefore on enbdev.com.

I'll have a look myself in Whiterun tomorrow. Can you show me a screenshot I'll see if I can replicate it (I've not noticed it, normally too busy getting merced by Warzones, Wars in Skyrim, and Monster Wars all in one go).


----------



## Bastyn99

Here I am looking through the wall, spying on the people around the fire. I just noticed, its not just the wall that's see through, everything in that room is. The wall, the wooden beams, the closet. Only reason Why I can't see through the back wall is, there's nothing behind it I guess. It's strange.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> 
> Here I am looking through the wall, spying on the people around the fire. I just noticed, its not just the wall that's see through, everything in that room is. The wall, the wooden beams, the closet. Only reason Why I can't see through the back wall is, there's nothing behind it I guess. It's strange.


Totally speculating, but almost seems like a glitch that allows a disabled feature. Imagine a spell that lets you see through walls...


----------



## rocstar96

Lifeshield, are you using 1.6 or 1.5? I don't want to update yet, it might break some mods.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Lifeshield, are you using 1.6 or 1.5? I don't want to update yet, it might break some mods.


I'm using 1.6. I have Horses ja? 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> 
> Here I am looking through the wall, spying on the people around the fire. I just noticed, its not just the wall that's see through, everything in that room is. The wall, the wooden beams, the closet. Only reason Why I can't see through the back wall is, there's nothing behind it I guess. It's strange.


Are you using Parallax mapping (or whatever it's called)?

If you are then there's a setting in enbseries.ini under the [FIX] section called FixParallaxBugs=False. Set it to true. See if that resolves the problem.

Also, just to be sure, you did set "ForceFakeVideocard" to the setting for your videocard didn't you?

I just checked this on my system and I'm assuming this is the room opposite the main entrance to The Bannered Mare? I have no such problem. I am however not using Parallax mapping. I do not use Detailed Shadow settings either if you have any of that enabled (that has been disabled in my current configuration as it was causing some problems for some users also). I do have SSAO enabled with Fast Indirect Lighting, so it's not being caused by that it seems.


----------



## andrews2547

Can someone recommend an HD texture pack for me? Not too HD though







I have to run it on a GTX550.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Are you using Parallax mapping (or whatever it's called)?
> 
> If you are then there's a setting in enbseries.ini under the [FIX] section called FixParallaxBugs=False. Set it to true. See if that resolves the problem.
> 
> Also, just to be sure, you did set "ForceFakeVideocard" to the setting for your videocard didn't you?
> 
> I just checked this on my system and I'm assuming this is the room opposite the main entrance to The Bannered Mare? I have no such problem. I am however not using Parallax mapping. I do not use Detailed Shadow settings either if you have any of that enabled (that has been disabled in my current configuration as it was causing some problems for some users also). I do have SSAO enabled with Fast Indirect Lighting, so it's not being caused by that it seems.


okey.

Parallax mapping: I didn't install the optional with that name, so I shouldnt be. But I will try that .ini change.

"ForceFakeVideocard": I didnt change anything related to that, where do I find the option and what should it say?

Detailed Shadow: Also, didnt temper with this, not sure what/where it is.

edit: woops, found the fakevideocard and detailed shadow settings. I have "ForceFakeVideocard=false" and "EnableDetailedShadow=false". As it should be, yes?

edit2: "FixParallaxBugs=true" doesn't fix it.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm using 1.6. I have Horses ja?


xD


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> okey.
> Parallax mapping: I didn't install the optional with that name, so I shouldnt be. But I will try that .ini change.
> "ForceFakeVideocard": I didnt change anything related to that, where do I find the option and what should it say?
> Detailed Shadow: Also, didnt temper with this, not sure what/where it is.
> edit: woops, found the fakevideocard and detailed shadow settings. I have "ForceFakeVideocard=false" and "EnableDetailedShadow=false". As it should be, yes?
> edit2: "FixParallaxBugs=true" doesn't fix it.


I am really stumped on this one. I cannot reproduce it, sorry.

Try setting ForceFakeVideoCard=True and see what happens.

You could also try disabling some mods that play with shadows and lighting too see if they are conflicting with the included mods. Maybe check load orders aswell.

What version are you using? What are the Shadow settings at the bottom of the enbseries.ini? You'll find them in the [SHADOW] section. Can you list the settings for this section please?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Can someone recommend an HD texture pack for me? Not too HD though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to run it on a GTX550.


Skyrim HD + Skyrim Flora Overhaul.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I am really stumped on this one. I cannot reproduce it, sorry.
> 
> *Try setting ForceFakeVideoCard=True and see what happens.*
> 
> You could also try disabling some mods that play with shadows and lighting too see if they are conflicting with the included mods. Maybe check load orders aswell.
> 
> What version are you using? What are the Shadow settings at the bottom of the enbseries.ini? You'll find them in the [SHADOW] section. Can you list the settings for this section please?


Thats a bingo. The problem is gone. Is there any downside to playing with that setting set to true?

I also don't have any other lighting/shadow mods because I knew I was going to have ENB.

Also, my Shadow settings:
[SHADOW]
ShadowCastersFix=false
ShadowQualityFix=false
DetailedShadowQuality=2
UseBilateralShadowFilter=false

and load order in NMM:


I really do appreciate you helping me out


----------



## Lifeshield

Settings on Ultra, removed cinematic effects and disabled ENB Depth of Field.

First two are reduxes of past screenshots which I liked.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Thats a bingo. The problem is gone. Is there any downside to playing with that setting set to true?
> I also don't have any other lighting/shadow mods because I knew I was going to have ENB.
> Also, my Shadow settings:
> 
> [SHADOW]
> ShadowCastersFix=false
> ShadowQualityFix=false
> DetailedShadowQuality=2
> UseBilateralShadowFilter=false
> 
> and load order in NMM:
> 
> I really do appreciate you helping me out


Ok, now we're getting somewhere. 

Enable Detailed Shadows and then set the settings under the [SHADOW] section as follows.

Quote:


> [SHADOW]
> ShadowCastersFix=True
> ShadowQualityFix=True
> DetailedShadowQuality=0
> 
> UseBilateralShadowFilter-True


Enable each on one by one, and then test. (Also try playing around with different combinations of these settings too). This will help me determine if it's the Shadow settings or the SSAO that's causing the problem (SSAO may require using ComplexIndirectLighting instead of FastIndirectLighting).

Thanks.

And there's no real downside if your performance is good and you see no issues. Only real way to know is to test it. I don't use NVIDIA GPU so I cannot comment on NVIDIA profile setup as well as I can AMD profile setup. I rely on the Skyrim communities feedback and testing in this respect.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok, now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enable Detailed Shadows and then set the settings under the [SHADOW] section as follows.
> 
> Enable each on one by one, and then test. (Also try playing around with different combinations of these settings too). This will help me determine if it's the Shadow settings or the SSAO that's causing the problem (SSAO may require using ComplexIndirectLighting instead of FastIndirectLighting).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And there's no real downside if your performance is good and you see no issues. Only real way to know is to test it. I don't use NVIDIA GPU so I cannot comment on NVIDIA profile setup as well as I can AMD profile setup. I rely on the Skyrim communities feedback and testing in this respect.


Thats a no go.
The different shadow settings didn't change anything, and enabling ComplexIndirectLighting pretty much ruined my game.

BTW, when ForceFakeVideoCard=true is set, the bug is gone, but the amount of micro-stutter is increased in some areas that had the bug before. And I have a suspect, as to what is causing the bug in the game. Fire as light sources. There seem to be some some of fireplace or bonfire or other kind of fire in the places where the bug is present. Im not sure about this, but pretty much every house in Whiterun is affected by the bug.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Thats a no go.
> The different shadow settings didn't change anything, and enabling ComplexIndirectLighting pretty much ruined my game.
> BTW, when ForceFakeVideoCard=true is set, the bug is gone, but the amount of micro-stutter is increased in some areas that had the bug before. And I have a suspect, as to what is causing the bug in the game. Fire as light sources. There seem to be some some of fireplace or bonfire or other kind of fire in the places where the bug is present. Im not sure about this, but pretty much every house in Whiterun is affected by the bug.


I think this is one for me to send over to Boris I think.

When you enabled ComplexIL did you disable FastIL?

Also have you tried disabling SSAO?

Thanks for the feedback, it's really appreciated and invaluable information because if I find this is a common issue I'll just remove the NVIDIA setup altogether.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think this is one for me to send over to Boris I think.
> 
> When you enabled ComplexIL did you disable FastIL?
> 
> Also have you tried disabling SSAO?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, it's really appreciated and invaluable information because if I find this is a common issue I'll just remove the NVIDIA setup altogether.


Not sure how to disable SSAO, or SSIL Fast for that matter.

This is the only place where SSAO is mentioned in my enbseries.ini
Quote:


> [SSAO_SSIL]
> SamplingQuality=2
> SamplingRange=0
> FadeFogRangeDay=0
> FadeFogRangeNight=0
> SizeScale=1
> SourceTexturesScale=1
> FilterQuality=2
> AOAmount=0.5
> ILAmount=0.5
> UseIndirectLighting=true
> UseComplexIndirectLighting=false


I just changed the last line to "true", and when the game started it said "SSAO Enabled, SSIL Slow mode".


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Not sure how to disable SSAO, or SSIL Fast for that matter.
> This is the only place where SSAO is mentioned in my enbseries.ini
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> SamplingQuality=2
> SamplingRange=0
> FadeFogRangeDay=0
> FadeFogRangeNight=0
> SizeScale=1
> SourceTexturesScale=1
> FilterQuality=2
> AOAmount=0.5
> ILAmount=0.5
> UseIndirectLighting=true
> UseComplexIndirectLighting=false
> 
> 
> 
> I just changed the last line to "true", and when the game started it said "SSAO Enabled, SSIL Slow mode".
Click to expand...

To disable SSAO look under the [EFFECT] section and Set EnableAmbientOcclusion=False, then under the [SSAO_SSIL] section set UseIndirectLighting=False and UseComplexIndirectLighting=False. This will disable all Ambient Occlusion effects and make sure there's no issues that result of Indirect Lighting being left enabled (it has caused problems in the past for some users).

ComplexIndirectLighting is Slow mode (the original Indirect Lighting from past ENB versions). IndirectLighting is Fast mode. Make sure to disable the one you are not using.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> To disable SSAO look under the [EFFECT] section and Set EnableAmbientOcclusion=False, then under the [SSAO_SSIL] section set UseIndirectLighting=False and UseComplexIndirectLighting=False. This will disable all Ambient Occlusion effects and make sure there's no issues that result of Indirect Lighting being left enabled (it has caused problems in the past for some users).
> 
> ComplexIndirectLighting is Slow mode (the original Indirect Lighting from past ENB versions). IndirectLighting is Fast mode. Make sure to disable the one you are not using.


Pesky Ambient Occlusion! That did the trick, its gone now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


GERALT!?

Ok, if Geralt is moddable into Skyrim, that makes Skyrim playable enough for me. Now I have to get it...


----------



## Bastyn99

Okey, finally time for some pictures. I have most mods from S.T.E.P. installed and Lifeshields Beautiful Skyrim ENB mod w/o SSAO because my computer hates me and won't allow it.

My Character, helm and shield removed:


Huntin' and Killin':


The wonders of high res textures for useless items:


Roasting bandits:


----------



## MetallicAcid

Bastyn99: Great pics in the end mate, glad to see the problem was resolved.

Lifeshield: Awesome work on the trouble shooting mate! +rep


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Lifeshield: Awesome work on the trouble shooting mate! +rep


Anytime I can help.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Lifeshield

Nice shots. Captures the atmosphere really well.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I finally have some time to play Skyrim again!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Skyrim HD + Skyrim Flora Overhaul.


Thanks, I can't get the Skyrim HD mod now (at least not from nexusmods.com) because it's saying the author has hidden the files.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I finally have some time to play Skyrim again!
> 
> 
> []


That ice spike looks painful.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Thanks, I can't get the Skyrim HD mod now (at least not from nexusmods.com) because it's saying the author has hidden the files.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607
^^
this is showing as hidden? Interesting D:


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That ice spike looks painful.


That's what I thought too. But my character is just too bad-ass to give a crap


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607
> ^^
> this is showing as hidden? Interesting D:


I managed to get it anyway, I just downloaded it from fileplanet.com







Not sure if it's the same version (the one I got is 1.4) but it has made a huge difference to the way it looks and I didn't even get a drop in the frame rate









I think the reason why it's hidden is because the author could be updating it or something.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I managed to get it anyway, I just downloaded it from fileplanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's the same version (the one I got is 1.4) but it has made a huge difference to the way it looks and I didn't even get a drop in the frame rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the reason why it's hidden is because the author could be updating it or something.


It's not hidden for me either. The latest is 1.5. Nexus is one of the buggiest sites I've ever seen.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's not hidden for me either. The latest is 1.5. Nexus is one of the buggiest sites I've ever seen.


That's a funny comment. Are you a professional, or something?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yes? The one time I make a serious response and I'm not taken seriously. I don't understand but it possibly do.


----------



## tech99




----------



## Slightly skewed

^^^ You should give this mod a try. It might spruce up those roads a bit. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18814


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's not hidden for me either. The latest is 1.5. Nexus is one of the buggiest sites I've ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607
> ^^
> this is showing as hidden? Interesting D:


Not hidden for me either.

Nexus is temperamental at the best of times.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not hidden for me either.
> 
> Nexus is temperamental at the best of times.


It was hidden when I tried it first (around 15:00 BST) it's working for me now but I already downloaded it ages ago from another site


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Really nice pics MetallicAcid, the ENB is looking excellent


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Really nice pics MetallicAcid, the ENB is looking excellent


Thanks Milamber


----------



## MetallicAcid

Just a couple of dragon shots. Enjoy!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## tech99




----------



## MetallicAcid

Nice pictures Tech99


----------



## Lifeshield

Couple from me using an updated version of Unreal Cinema. This version is not currently available yet. I'm using ENB+FXAA (FXAA not enabled in these pics) +Realistic Lighting, HD6's Shaders, Matso's 3.0 Depth of Field and Matso's Bloom code (not yet available publicly).











I've since introduced FXAA into it to give a better contrast between light and shadow. I think it's looking pretty sharp so far.


----------



## minorhunter

Could somebody link me the best skyrim mods to make the graphics look good? I only have bethesdas hd texture dlc on it.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Go here:

STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project

Read it for a while and follow it,in theyre words "STEP is an extensive, step-by-step and monthly updated guide to enhancing TESV Skyrim with the actual best mods, tweaks and settings; the focus is quality, no quantity."


----------



## minorhunter

thnx I'll check that out!


----------



## ASO7

_Playing with DOF..._


----------



## MetallicAcid

Adjusting bloom, using Matso's new coding, adjusted DoF, fixed night time, and did a little hunting in the process.

Foxes seem to attract my arrows to their faces


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> _Playing with DOF..._


That's a pretty good shot.


----------



## Lifeshield

I have finalised my current configuration, which I have now renamed Unreal Vibrancy. I really don't think there is much more I want to do with it. You can grab it from the Nexus download link below the screenshots.



**

**





*Beautiful Skyrim - Unreal Vibrancy - ENB*

I have also re-released Unreal Cinema with new and updated assets which includes new bloom code and new depth of field by Matso. You can grab it from the Nexus download link below the screenshots.

**









*Beautiful Skyrim - Unreal Cinema - ENB*

All files are also hosted at *Beautiful Skyrim*

Enjoy!


----------



## Derko1

I wish I could use those ENB injectors... they look so good! I always get a fully out of depth screen though. No matter whether I have crossfire off/on using different shaders... anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## Boyboyd

You can use ENB but disable DOF. Also, are you playing in 3rd person mode?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> You can use ENB but disable DOF. Also, are you playing in 3rd person mode?


Nope ,first person. I know I can, but that's the best part of it to me. I've read people say that it has to do with crossfire... drivers... wrong settings... etc. Doesn't seem like anyone knows what really causes it. Since there's people with CFX that use it without issues. For me, with my 6870s and 7970s now, it's always been just a blurry mess. Plus I go from 150fps to 10fps in the same scene with it on.









I use another mod called Dynavision, but it isn't the same.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Whiterun.


----------



## rocstar96

403


----------



## Lifeshield

Playing with Opethfeldt6


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Nope ,first person. I know I can, but that's the best part of it to me. I've read people say that it has to do with crossfire... drivers... wrong settings... etc. Doesn't seem like anyone knows what really causes it. Since there's people with CFX that use it without issues. For me, with my 6870s and 7970s now, it's always been just a blurry mess. Plus I go from 150fps to 10fps in the same scene with it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use another mod called Dynavision, but it isn't the same.


That's a shame. For me it happens in 3rd person because when running my character gets in the dead-centre of the screen and focus is on them, then the take a step and it falls to the background, then repeat.


----------



## H60Ninja

Here ya go


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> Go here:
> STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project
> Read it for a while and follow it,in theyre words "STEP is an extensive, step-by-step and monthly updated guide to enhancing TESV Skyrim with the actual best mods, tweaks and settings; the focus is quality, no quantity."


I need to do this after work.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I need to do this after work.


IT LOOKS AMAZING! Some times while walking towards a certain area... it seriously looks so real. It looks better than most of the pics posted here.









Except without the very cool looking DOF.









Be ready to spend around 4-6 hours if you have a 50mb+ connection... or more if you have a slower connection. I queued up all the the DLs in one shot and then read through it one by one. It has over 175 mods.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That's a shame. For me it happens in 3rd person because when running my character gets in the dead-centre of the screen and focus is on them, then the take a step and it falls to the background, then repeat.


For me it's just one huge blur. Can't look around anywhere or do anything. Also like I said I get around 10fps... if I turn off 8xSSAA, then I get about 20... but totally unplayable. I get 60fps all the time now with 8xSSAA on all the time.

Edit: Not my pic... but what mine looks like... all the time.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> IT LOOKS AMAZING! Some times while walking towards a certain area... it seriously looks so real. It looks better than most of the pics posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except without the very cool looking DOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be ready to spend around 4-6 hours if you have a 50mb+ connection... or more if you have a slower connection. I queued up all the the DLs in one shot and then read through it one by one. It has over 175 mods.


And be smart. Save your directory before beginning and all the mods. I have re-installed and went through the steps like 5 times now lol.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> IT LOOKS AMAZING! Some times while walking towards a certain area... it seriously looks so real. It looks better than most of the pics posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except without the very cool looking DOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be ready to spend around 4-6 hours if you have a 50mb+ connection... or more if you have a slower connection. I queued up all the the DLs in one shot and then read through it one by one. It has over 175 mods.


I have various texture and lightning mods and it already looks great, can't wait to see it after I follow that guide.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Repost


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Repost


Sweet!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Sweet!


Cheers mate!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Just a sunset with my ENB


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

simply beautiful..


----------



## Slightly skewed

You should make that into a gif.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I just tried in photoshop, but don't have the patience to learn how to


----------



## Boyboyd

mmmm. That's one top-quality gif.


----------



## tech99

Trying out some character mods.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I just tried in photoshop, but don't have the patience to learn how to


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gif+maker


----------



## Lifeshield

Funny how most of enbdev.com are from OCN.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Funny how most of enbdev.com are from OCN.


I've only noticed you and a couple of others. I think we should all help Lifesheild get his site going by posting there as well.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Repost


Reminds me of Fable. Nice shots


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've only noticed you and a couple of others. I think we should all help Lifesheild get his site going by posting there as well.


Tapoiks, Unreal, Gionight, Metallic Acid, Benign, Propa, Herbie, Evensen007, you, me, there's a few others aswell but I can't remember all the names off the top of my head (some of them use different names there like you and I do too).

Ok, not quite most, but quite a few OCN'ers there anyway.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Tapoiks, Unreal, Gionight, Metallic Acid, Benign, Propa, Herbie, Evensen007, you, me, there's a few others aswell but I can't remember all the names off the top of my head (some of them use different names there like you and I do too).
> 
> Ok, not quite most, but quite a few OCN'ers there anyway.


Some of those guys just come here to post pics and run away. They aren't true OCN rats.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I'm a rat







and I like it. It's been a long time since I have had the feeling of investing time into a project, the last project was learning to play guitar!

I'm only glad to contribute to such an awesome community!

Be back in two weeks, it's holiday time







hav fun you rats!


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol rats.

We should do it in proper Skyrim style and call ourselves the OCN Skeevers. 

Enjoy your holiday MA.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## majin662

would love to be a rat but I've been working to the bone. 68 hours this week, and still got the weekend to go ...save me jeebus


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Lifeshield

Not bad for someone who hates blurry pics, not bad.


----------



## Lifeshield

Passing the Torch - screenshots taken for the *Skyrim Nexus Torch Relay*.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Some of those guys just come here to post pics and run away. They aren't true OCN rats.


I go through phases. It all depends on what's happening in my life. Recently I just quit a tech job I've had for 8 years to join a huge multi-national tech firm. All of my energies and attention have been there. I do miss the phases where life is just coasting and I am on here posting sh* non-stop.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## headcracker

And playing with light and shadows...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the lighting in this image.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I like the lighting in that one too, as well as a few others.

If anyone is bored and would like to help me get a vignette incorporated into this enb, I would appreciate it. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19661


----------



## BadFoxtrot

This thread has me so excited to start playing on the PC! You PC gamers sure do have beautiful graphics.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I like the lighting in that one too, as well as a few others.
> If anyone is bored and would like to help me get a vignette incorporated into this enb, I would appreciate it. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19661


If it's not a HD6 effect.fx file then you'll have to wait for Matso to finish off his coding for Opethfeldts enbeffect.fx file for a letterbox vignette.

If you want round vignette you can get it from FXAA. The FXAA files in my config have round vignette but it's disabled by default.

If it's HD6 then just enable vignette in enbeffect.fx.


----------



## Lifeshield

Comparison pics. Difference is staggering sometimes...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If it's not a HD6 effect.fx file then you'll have to wait for Matso to finish off his coding for Opethfeldts enbeffect.fx file for a letterbox vignette.
> 
> If you want round vignette you can get it from FXAA. The FXAA files in my config have round vignette but it's disabled by default.
> 
> If it's HD6 then just enable vignette in enbeffect.fx.


Thanks, I don't see any HD6 content in the enbeffect.fx file so I guess not, I don't really like the round vignette. Oh well.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks, I don't see any HD6 content in the enbeffect.fx file so I guess not, I don't really like the round vignette. Oh well.


You'll have to wait for Matso to finish porting his code into Opethfeldts then.

Or what you could do is use HD6's enbeffect.fx. Turn off the HD6 bloom and change the post process value from 5 to 2, and then copy over all the relevant values. You get standard coding then with HD6 vignette.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You'll have to wait for Matso to finish porting his code into Opethfeldts then.
> 
> Or what you could do is use HD6's enbeffect.fx. Turn off the HD6 bloom and change the post process value from 5 to 2, and then copy over all the relevant values. You get standard coding then with HD6 vignette.


I don't feel to comfortable changing so much without knowing what I'm doing. If you you read the mod submitters comments here http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19661 he might shed some light on it?


----------



## Lifeshield

The best person to speak to about porting vignette code into this enbeffect.fx is Matso as his code is simpler to port apparently.

In the mean time you can use HD6 enbeffect.fx, or Matso's, but not use his extra features while still retaining the vignette. If you want me to port the settings into a HD6 file so you can use a vignette effect I can do that, shouldn't take too long, but it won't happen until tomorrow as I'm going to sleep.

I know what he's going on about but doing it my way will be far simpler (or should be). If you can wait I'll port it for you tomorrow.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh I can wait. It's just a game man. Thanks.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadFoxtrot*
> 
> This thread has me so excited to start playing on the PC! You PC gamers sure do have beautiful graphics.


Damn right! We Pursue the best enb!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Some from the Winterfell ENB + Matso's classic bloom code.













My god, this page.... http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&sid=dca9d7b357d0148eae39c7b06f69fd12&start=4150


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

ack what is that sun flare mod? i keep seeing it and desperately want it


----------



## Lifeshield

SS try this enbeffect file and let me know if it's ok or not. Seems the same comparing what I'm using but you'll know for definite if there's anything that needs changing.

enbeffect.zip 10k .zip file


Credits to Matso for permission to use the file. Credit to me for porting code over. Credit to the original author who's code I'm porting. Etc.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> ack what is that sun flare mod? i keep seeing it and desperately want it


It's the new sun ray effect in the ENB files.


----------



## lolllll117

ever since my GPU died i can't run skyrim without epic amounts of lag so i have only put in like 30 hours in total.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I like the lighting in this image.


Wasn't mad about it myself. Have since made it much darker, still not happy though. Then again, are we _ever_ happy with our ENB configs lol. Just about to fight Alduin, my god it's such a beautiful place. Will have some nice screens soon


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Just about to fight Alduin, my god it's such a beautiful place. Will have some nice screens soon


Is there anyway to get back there?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is there anyway to get back there?


Not sure, did you go back and get the priest lightning staff (i think that's what it was called) that was used to open the portal and try open it again? I will try that soon myself.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is there anyway to get back there?


The only way to get back is to use console commands.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> SS try this enbeffect file and let me know if it's ok or not. Seems the same comparing what I'm using but you'll know for definite if there's anything that needs changing.
> 
> enbeffect.zip 10k .zip file
> 
> 
> Credits to Matso for permission to use the file.


Thanks you very much. I'll test it out today at some point. Comparing the 2 files, there are just to many differences to bother with this. Dozens of numbers need to be changed god knows what else.

And Rasheep, I know that's TV ENB.







It's look is unmistakable. So many great ENB configs out now.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks you very much. I'll test it out today at some point. Comparing the 2 files, there are just to many differences to bother with this. Dozens of numbers need to be changed god knows what else.
> And Rasheep, I know that's TV ENB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's look is unmistakable. So many great ENB configs out now.


you got me lol. definitely the most unique configs out there imo


----------



## Saq

Some mods I use are texture improvements, realism enb, cbbe v3, tera armors and weapons, frostfall, moonpath, random armors from skyrim nexus, and improved whiterun textures.











The enb settings I use feature Dof so thats why things in the background appear blurry.
Lore wise, I like to play using armors that fit the game style, so you wouldn't see me wandering around killing giants with fiona's armor on (black top with short skirt).


----------



## Slightly skewed

I swear, sometimes I feel like I'm the only non teenage weaboo/asian who plays this game.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## claymanhb

Some great stuff in this thread! Makes me want to play/mod again.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Looking good. Going to have to D/L your newest config and give it a spin







Also, do i see no parallax?


----------



## rocstar96

Wow, I never knew the day would come that I would be bored of skyrim :/


----------



## Derko1

Where can i download Lifeshield's enb?


----------



## propa

Some new shots


----------



## BadFoxtrot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Some new shots


Wow! How much do these mods affect performance? Do you play like that all the time? They make everything look so good, even the orc!


Spoiler: I kid, I kid.



Green chicks are hot.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadFoxtrot*
> 
> Wow! How much do these mods affect performance? Do you play like that all the time? They make everything look so good, even the orc!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I kid, I kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Green chicks are hot.


Yeah is my playconfig all time, got around 32-60 FPS @ 1080p 2x2 SSAA !


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Looking good. Going to have to D/L your newest config and give it a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do i see no parallax?


Nope. I have never bothered using Parallax.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Where can i download Lifeshield's enb?


*Unreal Cinema

Unreal Immersion

Unreal Vibrancy*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## auroraborealis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


What armor are you using there? And/or which mod(s)?


----------



## Asininity

Lifeshield, you always have the best of best







.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Lifeshield, you always have the best of best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thankyou, but really, my work is nothing compared to some others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroraborealis*
> 
> What armor are you using there? And/or which mod(s)?


Black Sacrament.


----------



## majin662

Project Reality just released. Big weather overhaul. so far it is really nice and will free up a bunch of other mods from needing to be installed. Why no parallax Life. If you bypass STEP and just use either 2KHD or SRO and the parallax you get a very nice effect. Also your vibrancy preset, is it realistic lighting that is causing any changes made to throw the whole thing out of wack? Wanted to test your new config, but you know me, I push some SSAO etc, but any change I made broke it, anywho rambling. gonna google it. hmm just relooked at your nexus page and looks like BOSS may be re ordering realistic lighting.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802


----------



## IronWill1991

Wow, I just start using Project Reality and the sky already look so amazing. The lighting does changes with the weather and time of the day. I'm using FXAA injector. I can't run Beautiful Skyrim or other ENBs smoothly enough.


----------



## Balsagna

Been a long time since I visited this thread and I cannot reproduce the images you guys are posting in here regardless of what I do. I think I'm installing everything incorrectly.... or something.

I'm running 2x GTX 680's at 1360x768 (My TV till my monitor gets shipped to me) so I know I can run a lot of these mods all maxed out.... but nothing looks much different.

I'm basically running everything in this workshop

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=16261

Downloaded it from there and installed. What gives?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, I just start using Project Reality and the sky already look so amazing. The lighting does changes with the weather and time of the day. I'm using FXAA injector. I can't run Beautiful Skyrim or other ENBs smoothly enough.


Do you have a link to that sky mod and lighting please?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you have a link to that sky mod and lighting please?


Look at the Project Reality post above me. It does include the link.


----------



## Milamber

The Project Reality mod looks very good


----------



## majin662

Yeah its crazy looking...cant wait to see it implemented into different enbs. May take some work since it already includes lighting effects as well. I lime that it frees up some mod space.


----------



## tech99




----------



## Lifeshield

Looks like it won't work with Realistic Lighting, so it's going ot be a toss up between one or the other.

Will check that out later.

And Majin, load order is worth looking at. For some reason the load order is always messed up for me and I have to re-order it alot which does my head in.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Vibrancy*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Project Reality just released. Big weather overhaul. so far it is really nice and will free up a bunch of other mods from needing to be installed. Why no parallax Life. If you bypass STEP and just use either 2KHD or SRO and the parallax you get a very nice effect. Also your vibrancy preset, is it realistic lighting that is causing any changes made to throw the whole thing out of wack? Wanted to test your new config, but you know me, I push some SSAO etc, but any change I made broke it, anywho rambling. gonna google it. hmm just relooked at your nexus page and looks like BOSS may be re ordering realistic lighting.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802


Those skies look amazing. Not sure about the rest though. There is an ENB already available from sharpshooter. I'll give that a go this weekend I think.

Those shot look great shots Unrea.. er I mean Lifesheild. I like the lighting Dragonsreach one.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Those skies look amazing. Not sure about the rest though. There is an ENB already available from sharpshooter. I'll give that a go this weekend I think.
> Those shot look great shots Unrea.. er I mean Lifesheild. I like the lighting Dragonsreach one.


I'm about to try the project reality one with no coloring from ENB to see what it looks like. I definitely like the fact that it replaces a few mods though. Has anyone seen these yet?

SkyEarth (Looks very promising.)

Skyrim Distance Overhaul (This one is exactly like Distant Detail, only further along)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Looks like it won't work with Realistic Lighting, so it's going ot be a toss up between one or the other.
> 
> Will check that out later.
> 
> And Majin, load order is worth looking at. For some reason the load order is always messed up for me and I have to re-order it alot which does my head in.


Have you tried something like this? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Have you tried something like this? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6


Yes I have. It doesn't always give the results I need though. Some stuff requires specific load orders which it isn't updated to complete.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Skyrim Distance Overhaul (This one is exactly like Distant Detail, only further along)


And a 10-20% performance hit. No thanks.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> And a 10-20% performance hit. No thanks.


I really haven't noticed much, but I know everybodys stuff is different.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I really haven't noticed much, but I know everybodys stuff is different.


No, that's what the author stated on the main file page, lol.

Quote:


> The Skyrim Distance Overhaul (S.D.O.) adds thousands of polygon-reduced objects to the distant-LOD of Skyrim to improve LOD quality (see the screenshots).
> The performance hit will be around 10 to 20%.


To be honest, while nice, I really don't have a need for this. At least not at the moment anyway. Maybe when I upgrade my CPU.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No, that's what the author stated on the main file page, lol.
> 
> To be honest, while nice, I really don't have a need for this. At least not at the moment anyway. Maybe when I upgrade my CPU.


yeah, his performance cost quote is what I was saying I didn't notice. No worries, I wasn't trying to push it hardcore on ya, just remember you've been a big fan of Enhanced Detail figured I'd throw this one out there for ya to see.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I'm about to try the project reality one with no coloring from ENB to see what it looks like. I definitely like the fact that it replaces a few mods though. Has anyone seen these yet?
> SkyEarth (Looks very promising.)
> Skyrim Distance Overhaul (This one is exactly like Distant Detail, only further along)


Perfect just what i have been looking for, thanks!

This sure makes everything look so much better and no performance cost from this end.


----------



## Schmuckley

Spoiler: About 20 diff mods plus FXAA plus landscapes and some distance tweaks



Wimmens
b4 mod

after mod



Landscapes



Head games


----------



## rocstar96

@lifeshield

whats unreal vibrancy?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> @lifeshield
> whats unreal vibrancy?


One of my ENB configurations.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> @lifeshield
> 
> whats unreal vibrancy?
> 
> 
> 
> One of my ENB configurations.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but whats the difference?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Yeah, but whats the difference?


In comparison to?

It's just the original Beautiful Skyrim ENB but renamed as I have released other ENB's under the Beautiful Skyrim banner aswell.

DIfference between this and Cinema? DIfferent DoF, different Bloom code, more colourful, different lighting balance, different extras included, non cinematic as standard (though included as optionals).

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Derko1

I did the STEP guide and got enb finally working with the game. It looks so amazing! I'm at about 230 mods







.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Yeah, but whats the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to?
> 
> It's just the original Beautiful Skyrim ENB but renamed as I have released other ENB's under the Beautiful Skyrim banner aswell.
> 
> DIfference between this and Cinema? DIfferent DoF, different Bloom code, more colourful, different lighting balance, different extras included, non cinematic as standard (though included as optionals).
> 
> Off the top of my head.
Click to expand...

Ok I think ill give it a try


----------



## majin662

new ENB is out. New Sky Lighting effects and SSAO change.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> new ENB is out. New Sky Lighting effects and SSAO change.


Is the water transparent bug fixed?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Is the water transparent bug fixed?


Unfortunately, no. it seems the new feature washes out the sky of colour but at the sametime give you control over shadow darkness. Seems like a trade off atm,


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Question Time -

Was just playing and on zoning i got the "your game now runs at 5fps" bug so i minimized and came back (which normally fixes it) and it smoothed out for about 30 seconds then started running at 13fps and my lights got all whacked out (super bright, huge bloom glow, blinking lights). And it seems to be a fixed 13fps, no matter where i look/zone/time of day its 13fps.

Restart the game, it looks fine but is still running at 13fps.

Restart the game and shut off the ENB injector and tried again, still running at 13fps. (running unreal immersion)

Restarted my machine and tried again, Still 13fps.

Deleted my INI's, still 13fps.

What the heck happened?


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I swear, sometimes I feel like I'm the only non teenage weaboo/asian who plays this game.


Trust me, you're NOT.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Question Time -
> Was just playing and on zoning i got the "your game now runs at 5fps" bug so i minimized and came back (which normally fixes it) and it smoothed out for about 30 seconds then started running at 13fps and my lights got all whacked out (super bright, huge bloom glow, blinking lights). And it seems to be a fixed 13fps, no matter where i look/zone/time of day its 13fps.
> Restart the game, it looks fine but is still running at 13fps.
> Restart the game and shut off the ENB injector and tried again, still running at 13fps. (running unreal immersion)
> Restarted my machine and tried again, Still 13fps.
> Deleted my INI's, still 13fps.
> What the heck happened?


The only thing I can suggest is re-installing nvidia driver or try a different one. Some of these recent beta's are sketchy with stability.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## IronWill1991

Hey, you're supposed to post pictures from Skyrim.

jk, awesome pictures. What graphical mods are you using?


----------



## SovereigN7

These look just awesome, I'd love to make my skyrim look like that. I'm afraid even my 6950 2gb throttles a bit now, not sure if it's that or my 4gb ram only. What enb is that on the above?

This was a long time ago that I fiddled around with skyrim mods. Not the best, but it's something to look at


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Hey, you're supposed to post pictures from Skyrim.
> jk, awesome pictures. What graphical mods are you using?


Some people ask the mods i used each time i post screenshots so this is the answer for all:

*Mods & info*
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

*Videos*
https://www.youtube.com/user/UnrealSkyrim

*Screenshots*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/javiercc/


----------



## Sir Beregond

Looks good all.

So I tried that FXAA post process injector and didn't like it at all. Uninstalled and tried to get into Skyrim. Nope! Verified game files. Now it wants to redownload gigabytes worth of data. And I have my slow connection. Lovely.


----------



## Derko1




----------



## medtechgreg

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*






These are spectacular!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is re-installing nvidia driver or try a different one. Some of these recent beta's are sketchy with stability.


Im not running beta drivers, they screwed EVE over so hard it was unplayable so i went back to WHQL's. I seem to have fixed it by removing all my ENB Files, starting the game and saving and then reinstalling the ENB files. I dont think it was ENB itself but rather the ESP's the version of immersion i was running comes with becoming corrupted somehow.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I receive some PM asking the mods each time i post screenshots so this is the answer for all:
> *I use lots of diferents ENB settings, vanilla, mixed and some custom, i dont use just one.*
> And i dont remember which setting (vanilla, with some custom parameters or mixed with another ENB) i used for each set of screenshots.
> But i tested ENB configs. from Matso, HD6, Jasmin, Superl3, Sharpshooter or Opethfeldt, for example...
> And i also used LOTS for mods, this is a small example:
> -Water and Terrain Enhancement Redux
> -Better Landscape Textures
> -Serious HD Retexture
> -Parallax Rocks and Mountains
> -Skyrim Realistic Overhaul
> -Skyrim HD 2K
> -Flora Overhaul
> -Lush Grass
> -Revamped Exterior Fog.
> *Each set of screenshots has different mixed mods.*
> That's all, and the ENB from the last set is the latest from Opethfeldt.


That's a lot of texture mods that would conflict with others. Do you use all of them at once? I would use these texture packs, but I'm already maxing out my VRAM usage. I'm planning to get GTX 670 as soon I sell Phenom CPU and mobo on Craiglist. I wish I can sell it here at OCN marketplace.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

If you install them in order and overwrite they wind up overlapping eachother so that if one texture is missed by one mod the previous mod still has it covered if that makes sense. You also can pick and choose with loose file versions which p[arts of certain mods to install and which to not use.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


I know it's a very personal thing modding, but that's the best config i've seen in this thread yet. That's exactly how I want my skyrim to look.


----------



## Derko1

I totally agree. But he mentioned to me that he touches them up in Photoshop... so at least the sharpness isn't what it really looks like in game. By far the best lighting in colors I've seen though.
















[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## IronWill1991

I'm surprised no one have made any mods that overhull horrible blocky shadows like this. It looks terrible when it moves back and forth. This is the best thing you can do with the shadows on config.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

The shadows are actually an engine limitation thanks to consoles. Correct me if im wrong but thats my understanding of it.

With minimum shadow draw distance (which i think is around 500) they really become more detailed at point blank, while increasing the draw distance will cause nearby shadows to decay in quality exponentially. (might also partially be blamed on bethesda going "Hey its a great idea to take a 15 year old engine and heavily modify and rebrand it for our brand new AAA title!!!")


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> The shadows are actually an engine limitation thanks to consoles. Correct me if im wrong but thats my understanding of it.
> With minimum shadow draw distance (which i think is around 500) they really become more detailed at point blank, while increasing the draw distance will cause nearby shadows to decay in quality exponentially. (might also partially be blamed on bethesda going "Hey its a great idea to take a 15 year old engine and heavily modify and rebrand it for our brand new AAA title!!!")


I think it's a bit of all that you mentioned. It makes sense, because I remember Morrowind crippling my GT3Ti200 with 64mbs of ram back when it came out. To this day that game does not run well. That game was also made with the intentions of releasing on the consoles... which it did. Same for Oblivion and Skyrim. Seems like they perfected in Skyrim though, since it looks the best and runs the best out of all of them on modern hardware.


----------



## Balsagna

Here's my go...







And here's what's sad -- I'm running 2x GTX 680's at a low resolution of 1368x768 (I'm on a TV till I get my monitor(S) and my FPS is pretty dang low. I go anywhere from the 20's to the 60's averaging around 45 FPS in doors and around 30 or below outdoors

Wonder what I can do to fix that....


----------



## Derko1

It sounds like you may simply just be maxing out your vram. With all the mods I have... there's scenes that max out my 3gigs. So if you have anywhere near the same amount of tex mods I have... you're probably way above your 2 gigs. That's one of the reasons I went with ATI. I couldn't wait for the GTX690 or GTX680 4 gig to come around.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It sounds like you may simply just be maxing out your vram. With all the mods I have... there's scenes that max out my 3gigs. So if you have anywhere near the same amount of tex mods I have... you're probably way above your 2 gigs. That's one of the reasons I went with ATI. I couldn't wait for the GTX690 or GTX680 4 gig to come around.


Will have to check, but I doubt it -- I'm really not running a whole lot unless one of the mods just isn't that optimized and is eating away my VRAM.

Will have to test


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone ever notice a weird screen-door effect across their screen? I have 8xAA enabled and I was wondering what could be causing it. Maybe stock enb is messing with something? Could it be that I'm just noticing the actual pixels on my monitor? I've never noticed it before.


----------



## Derko1

I highly suggest you get this mod here: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12801

It optimizes the textures without lowering quality. Only use the stock options it has set and enable re-sizing and the >2048 option. It will cut down the size of the textures.

Use a program that monitors VRam... it's the only way to know. And the easiest. If it's not that, you can start looking at other things.









Don't want to derail the thread...


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Will have to check, but I doubt it -- I'm really not running a whole lot unless one of the mods just isn't that optimized and is eating away my VRAM.
> Will have to test


I doubt you're maxing out your VRAM also. I'm sitting pretty good with ENB, 8xAA, and Skyrim HD along with a bunch of other texture mods and I'm not maxing it out either.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> I doubt you're maxing out your VRAM also. I'm sitting pretty good with ENB, 8xAA, and Skyrim HD along with a bunch of other texture mods and I'm not maxing it out either.


Why would you think that?

Just wondering why you don't think he could be maxing out the VRam? Vanilla with the HD texture set is roughly 1.3gigs of VRam depending on the scene.

He does have 2x680s and i72700k underwater... So I'm pretty sure it's nicely overclocked. His system is better than mine and I'm not having issues... just wondering what you think it might be if it's not the vram...?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Why would you think that?
> Just wondering why you don't think he could be maxing out the VRam? Vanilla with the HD texture set is roughly 1.3gigs of VRam depending on the scene.
> He does have 2x680s and i72700k underwater... So I'm pretty sure it's nicely overclocked. His system is better than mine and I'm not having issues... just wondering what you think it might be if it's not the vram...?


I would say this because he's running such a low resolution that it's relying more on his CPU than his 2x680s. I run 1920x1200 with the aforementioned settings and I don't max out my VRAM on a 2 GB card with (most likely) more texture packs.


----------



## IronWill1991

Look at the differences of shadow detail on different shadow distance.

fshadowdistance=4000


fshadowdistance=1000


If only we can maintain the detail while increasing the distance.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> I would say this because he's running such a low resolution that it's relying more on his CPU than his 2x680s. I run 1920x1200 with the aforementioned settings and I don't max out my VRAM on a 2 GB card with (most likely) more texture packs.


Ok... the lower resolution would obviously give him more performance... and would not rely "more" on his CPU (it would be exactly the same, since the resolution would only bring the vid cards into play), but I understand your personal experience.

For me I know I max mine out because I have been monitoring how much more of a jump in memory I use when going from 4xMSAA+4xSSAA to 6xMSAA+6xSSAA. Which is roughly around 400MBs.

I have 12gigs in textures installed for the game... over 250 mods. So mine really is a vram issue... I thought maybe he was experiencing the same thing.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok... the lower resolution would obviously give him more performance... and would not rely "more" on his CPU (it would be exactly the same, since the resolution would only bring the vid cards into play), but


It's pretty well known lower res eats up more cpu power. I may be wrong though, but I've heard it quite a lot. Never looked into it myself though as to why.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> It's pretty well known lower res eats up more cpu power. I may be wrong though, but I've heard it quite a lot. Never looked into it myself though as to why.


You maybe right... but I've never heard of that.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Asininity

I was getting around to installing ENB, what's the difference between 'wrapped version' and 'injector version'?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I was getting around to installing ENB, what's the difference between 'wrapped version' and 'injector version'?


I believe it's always suggested you use the wrapper version. Not sure what the other one is... but I would also suggest you check out the presets on Skyrimnexus.com and then only use the dx9.dll file found in the appropriate version that you will be using from the enb website. It'll usually say which version it was designed for. PM me if you need any further help with it. I'd be happy to help you getting it working.


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I was getting around to installing ENB, what's the difference between 'wrapped version' and 'injector version'?


Are you installing the superb enb by any chance? I was installing it myself and was following the instructions to get the d3d9.dll from the rar, which was in the wrapped folder.

Anyway, Anyone else think superb enb is extremely dark during nights? I mean, nights for me is complete pitch black for me. I've tried various superb enb versions, and non of them seem to make it better. Not sure if this is to add the "realism" effect, but I think I may have done something wrong here.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's a lot of texture mods that would conflict with others. Do you use all of them at once? I would use these texture packs, but I'm already maxing out my VRAM usage. I'm planning to get GTX 670 as soon I sell Phenom CPU and mobo on Craiglist. I wish I can sell it here at OCN marketplace.


I dont use all the textures at the same time and sometimes i mix them, that is why i said i dont use the same mods for each set of screenshots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I totally agree. But he mentioned to me that he touches them up in Photoshop... so at least the sharpness isn't what it really looks like in game. By far the best lighting in colors I've seen though.


I only resize them to 720 and i apply a LITTLE unsharp mask, this is the original screenshot


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I dont use all the textures at the same time and sometimes i mix them, that is why i said i dont use the same mods for each set of screenshots.
> I only resize them to 720 and i apply a LITTLE unsharp mask, this is the original screenshot


That's still freaking awesome!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*
> 
> Are you installing the superb enb by any chance? I was installing it myself and was following the instructions to get the d3d9.dll from the rar, which was in the wrapped folder.
> Anyway, Anyone else think superb enb is extremely dark during nights? I mean, nights for me is complete pitch black for me. I've tried various superb enb versions, and non of them seem to make it better. Not sure if this is to add the "realism" effect, but I think I may have done something wrong here.


No, I am installing one of Life Shield's ENB.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> No, I am installing one of Life Shield's ENB.


Use the wrapper mainly. The only file from that you need is the d3d9.dll file. The other files are already provided by my configuration. If you have problems because of conflicts with other programs that you have running then try using the Injector.

If you do accidently copy a file over you don't need my configuration will overwrite it so just install binaries first then my configuration and overwrite if prompted.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I totally agree. But he mentioned to me that he touches them up in Photoshop... so at least the sharpness isn't what it really looks like in game. By far the best lighting in colors I've seen though.


Haha! I knew there was something different - that makes sense now


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Haha! I knew there was something different - that makes sense now


...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I only resize them to 720 and i apply a LITTLE unsharp mask, this is the original screenshot


----------



## Derko1

lol... so what mods are you using? I want my Skyrim to look like yours!


----------



## Milamber

I was implying ASO7 that your pictures looked somewhat different to any other ENB I have seen, it's no big deal. I didn't know you add masks and edit them - like I said no big deal. They still look very good!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol... so what mods are you using? I want my Skyrim to look like yours!


Just the vanilla Skyrim









Quote:


> I was implying ASO7 that your pictures looked somewhat different to any other ENB I have seen, it's no big deal. I didn't know you add masks and edit them - like I said no big deal. They still look very good!


The unsharp mask is just for get the same sharpening as the original screenshot at 1920x1080, thats all, is not about editing...


----------



## ZzzZombi

CLENB with some Imaginator and little tweaks.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I dont use all the textures at the same time and sometimes i mix them, that is why i said i dont use the same mods for each set of screenshots.


What texture packs do you find the best in your opinion?


----------



## FLCLimax

what's the best ENB to use with AMD cards?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> what's the best ENB to use with AMD cards?


You can use any ENB with AMD cards. You just have to tailor a few settings that might be enabled for NVIDIA cards.

Mine are made on an AMD card so you can try those if you like as they are setup for AMD by default.


----------



## FLCLimax

link plz


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## BlackThought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I was implying ASO7 that your pictures looked somewhat different to any other ENB I have seen, it's no big deal. I didn't know you add masks and edit them - like I said no big deal. They still look very good!


My shadows look nothing like this.









Im using UltraRealistic Ligthing.

Mind sharing what you've done?


----------



## Derko1

Yea I was wondering the same thing. It seems like maybe the shadow distance was set very low to get the most detailed shadows for the shot? Just a thought...?

On a side note... I love how the new 114b ENB handles shadows. So much better looking!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackThought*
> 
> My shadows look nothing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using UltraRealistic Ligthing.
> Mind sharing what you've done?


this. what ENB is that? i want my skyrim too look identical to that


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> link plz


*Unreal Cinema*

*Unreal Vibrancy*

*Unreal Immersion*

Unreal Cinema and Unreal VIbrancy are currently updated to a trial version of ENB 0.114, so if you encounter problems using the latest versions try the previous version which used ENB 0.113.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ASO7




----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea I was wondering the same thing. It seems like maybe the shadow distance was set very low to get the most detailed shadows for the shot? Just a thought...?


Have you seen my post?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5320#post_17659056


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Have you seen my post?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5320#post_17659056


Yep that's exactly what I was referring to.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I believe it's always suggested you use the wrapper version. Not sure what the other one is... but I would also suggest you check out the presets on Skyrimnexus.com and then only use the dx9.dll file found in the appropriate version that you will be using from the enb website. It'll usually say which version it was designed for. PM me if you need any further help with it. I'd be happy to help you getting it working.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Use the wrapper mainly. The only file from that you need is the d3d9.dll file. The other files are already provided by my configuration. If you have problems because of conflicts with other programs that you have running then try using the Injector.
> 
> If you do accidently copy a file over you don't need my configuration will overwrite it so just install binaries first then my configuration and overwrite if prompted.


It works, for the most part. In first person everything is quite blurred, though in third person there is no blur. There's also some sort of grungy sort of overlay on the screen. I do already see some conflicts with mods unfortunately.


----------



## djriful

Meh.. messing around and I didn't remove the hud..


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Thanks!
> It works, for the most part. In first person everything is quite blurred, though in third person there is no blur. There's also some sort of grungy sort of overlay on the screen. I do already see some conflicts with mods unfortunately.


Sounds like the film grain, i don't like it either. Open enbeffectprepass and find the line // Grain parameters and set both float fGrainFreq = & float fGrainScale = to 0.0. Also not heard of ENB conflicting with other mods. Maybe you have some other lighting mods installed conflicting with the ones bundled with most other ENBs.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Sounds like the film grain, i don't like it either. Open enbeffectprepass and find the line // Grain parameters and set both float fGrainFreq = & float fGrainScale = to 0.0. Also not heard of ENB conflicting with other mods. Maybe you have some other lighting mods installed conflicting with the ones bundled with most other ENBs.


Ah, thanks!

It seems to be conflicting with a time/waiting mod I have. I will play around with it today.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Thanks!
> It works, for the most part. In first person everything is quite blurred, though in third person there is no blur. There's also some sort of grungy sort of overlay on the screen. I do already see some conflicts with mods unfortunately.


You'll need to disable DOF and maybe use Dynavision to get the same effect. Unfortunately, the DOF from enb doesn't work properly with crossfire cards.

Another mod found on the Nexus. I also suggest getting, ENB Customizer and you can change the film grain and DOF effect on the other tab. It's much simpler than going into the ini file.

Dynavision
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12525

ENB Customizer
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17400


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I receive some PM asking the mods each time i post screenshots so this is the answer for all:
> *I use lots of diferents ENB settings, vanilla, mixed and some custom, i dont use just one.*
> And i dont remember which setting (vanilla, with some custom parameters or mixed with another ENB) i used for each set of screenshots.
> But i tested ENB configs. from Matso, HD6, Jasmin, Superl3, Sharpshooter or Opethfeldt, for example...
> And i also used LOTS for mods, this is a small example:
> -Water and Terrain Enhancement Redux
> -Better Landscape Textures
> -Serious HD Retexture
> -Parallax Rocks and Mountains
> -Skyrim Realistic Overhaul
> -Skyrim HD 2K
> -Flora Overhaul
> -Lush Grass
> -Revamped Exterior Fog.
> *Each set of screenshots has different mixed mods.*
> That's all, and the ENB from the last set is the latest from Opethfeldt.


Those are a lot of mods, looking super sharp. How much fps do you get ?

1: vanilla. 60 fps


2: HD 2K + flora overhaul + lush grass + lush trees - 60 fps


3: Opethfeldt Enb 45 fps


4: HD 2K + flora overhaul + lush grass + lush trees + Opethfeldt Enb 40 fps


----------



## Derko1

Wow... cool pics showing the change! It's awesome how modular this game is and things that can be adapted to it to make it look better. Look at Morrowind, so many years later and it looks so good with all of the modding that has been done to it. The engine might suck, but there's a good reason to stick with it. And that is modding.


----------



## IronWill1991

Opethfeldt ENB looks very nice, I can't use it for two things. My GPUs can't keep up especially my VRAM and I need MSI Afterburner for custom fan profile. Without custom fan profile my GPUs can reach 90C while playing Skyrim.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Opethfeldt ENB looks very nice, I can't use it for two things. My GPUs can't keep up especially my VRAM and I need MSI Afterburner for custom fan profile. Without custom fan profile my GPUs can reach 90C while playing Skyrim.


Did you try the Opethfeldt performance (SSAO off) ENB settings ? .


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Did you try the Opethfeldt performance (SSAO off) ENB settings ? .


TV ENB and Beautiful Skyrim with SSAO off still lags sometimes. I doubt Opethfeldt runs much better than that. Even they run fine, my GPUs can go up to 90s without custom fan profile.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> TV ENB and Beautiful Skyrim with SSAO off still lags sometimes. I doubt Opethfeldt runs much better than that. Even they run fine, my GPUs can go up to 90s without custom fan profile.


WIth Beautiful Skyrim try disabling Depth of Field aswell?

To be honest, with your setup you shouldn't be having any major problems. Opethfeldts is hard hitting though.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> WIth Beautiful Skyrim try disabling Depth of Field aswell?
> 
> To be honest, with your setup you shouldn't be having any major problems. Opethfeldts is hard hitting though.


Yes, both DOF and SSAO off. I lose about 30 fps by using Beautiful Skyrim.


----------



## djriful

After playing with all the ENB... seriously I'm sticking to this mod here: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7654

It gives a natural look of the game and as for the Field of Depth I just use the fake Dynavision.

I know ENB looks like cinematic but I prefer life like one.


----------



## rashbeep

opethfeldt's config (his main one anyways) is fps hungry because it uses indirect lighting for ssao. turn that off and it runs much better.


----------



## djriful

Here are my two latest shots, best to close to lifelike with my custom tweaked ENB modifications from SuperL3 + Extreme HD 4k Textures. [ 2560 x 1440 ] - 16:9 Wallpaper


----------



## GeforceGTS

Reinstalled Skyrim a few days back, just started messing with ENB again









Started with a modified unreal Vibrancy at first, then started over with 113, tried 114 but can't get the sky right D;


----------



## Derko1




----------



## gtarmanrob

holy crap guys i havnt been involved in this for a while, but this game is getting to be amazing. i just ordered a GTX 680 4GB so im looking forward to pushing the limits to their absolute fullest if i can. but im probably WAY behind on the latest graphic mods and texture packs haha


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> holy crap guys i havnt been involved in this for a while, but this game is getting to be amazing. i just ordered a GTX 680 4GB so im looking forward to pushing the limits to their absolute fullest if i can. but im probably WAY behind on the latest graphic mods and texture packs haha


]

Mine kinda pushed to the max with 2GB card + 4K HD textures instead of 2K and self-optimized/fine tuned ENB -> 30-50 FPS


----------



## iLLGT3




----------



## ragtag7




----------



## Bastyn99

Hey Lifeshield, don't know if you remember, but I had some problems with SSAO using your ENB a few weeks ago. Well, I just downloaded your new version 1.6, and the problems are all gone.
You're really doing a great job









To celebrate, Lydia and I had a nice dinner:


But, we got in a fight, when I assumed that she would do the dishes afterwards:


----------



## Derko1




----------



## iLLGT3

The shadows are strong with that one.

Nice settings you've got there.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ]
> Mine kinda pushed to the max with 2GB card + 4K HD textures instead of 2K and self-optimized/fine tuned ENB -> 30-50 FPS


yeah would you mind linking me the 4K texture download mate? i couldnt find it, i found the beautiful skyrim mods, theres like 3 of them yeah? and what did you do, install beautiful skyrim, then the 4K textures?

im still using Milamber's ENB config from a while ago and i love it so probably wont change that, and i have no idea how to edit the ENB myself.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> yeah would you mind linking me the 4K texture download mate? i couldnt find it, i found the beautiful skyrim mods, theres like 3 of them yeah? and what did you do, install beautiful skyrim, then the 4K textures?
> im still using Milamber's ENB config from a while ago and i love it so probably wont change that, and i have no idea how to edit the ENB myself.


I highly suggest you take a look at this guide: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11

It is STEP, and it will basically give you only the best of each of those mods that have the best textures. Plus you'll be able to optimize it with texture optimizer. Make sure your system can handle it though, cause it will bring it down to a crawl if you don't have the gear for it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha yeah i have that STEP guide, cheers. just never had the time and patience to use it, so i leech other people's ENB configs and am happy with that







one day i'll do myself a favour and learn how to do it.

im still keen on this "4K textures" mod. i cant find it


----------



## Boyboyd

The best I can find is "skyrim HD" which is 2k textures.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> yeah would you mind linking me the 4K texture download mate? i couldnt find it, i found the beautiful skyrim mods, theres like 3 of them yeah? and what did you do, install beautiful skyrim, then the 4K textures?
> im still using Milamber's ENB config from a while ago and i love it so probably wont change that, and i have no idea how to edit the ENB myself.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607/

I would just suggest looking at the top 100 starting off and you'll probably grab most of them







While you're there i highly suggest you get Skyrim Monster Mod too. And this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14037 and this (look at his other sound files too and get them all) and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268 and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3829 and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12798 (The best blood mod) and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1702 (awesome thunder sound, set it to load after the other sound files) and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3222 lol







That would be my shortlist of essential mods.


----------



## djriful

These shots I made were using the 2K+4K textures which twice higher resolution and sharpness than HD 2k Skyrim one. BUT it's very huge and it's about 3GB downloads.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5370#post_17677507

Download is here:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5400

You need to download 3 parts and 1.3 update + the 4k mountain.


----------



## Derko1




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607/
> I would just suggest looking at the top 100 starting off and you'll probably grab most of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're there i highly suggest you get Skyrim Monster Mod too. And this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14037 and this (look at his other sound files too and get them all) and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268 and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3829 and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12798 (The best blood mod) and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1702 (awesome thunder sound, set it to load after the other sound files) and this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3222 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my shortlist of essential mods.


haha cheers yeah got most of those, including that 2K textures one, i wanna see the 4K textures one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> These shots I made were using the 2K+4K textures which twice higher resolution and sharpness than HD 2k Skyrim one. BUT it's very huge and it's about 3GB downloads.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5370#post_17677507
> Download is here:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5400
> You need to download 3 parts and 1.3 update + the 4k mountain.


cheers mate will give all that a go


----------



## djriful

Don't mix with the Skyrim HD with the Overhaul one.


----------



## medtechgreg

Why not?

The STEP guide says to install Overhaul and then overwrite with Skyrim HD.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> Why not?
> The STEP guide says to install Overhaul and then overwrite with Skyrim HD.


Overhaul looks better than HD 2k one. I actually dont like the Skyrim 2K.

Shots I made dont even have Skyrim 2K installed.


----------



## medtechgreg

Ah, I only play at 1440x900 so I probably couldn't even tell, let alone run the 4k texures with my single 6870.









Way outta my league and didn't realize...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Don't mix with the Skyrim HD with the Overhaul one.


haha am uninstalling it as we speak actually









going to uninstall all my texture mods actually, and start again. trying to find the right ENB, has Milamber released an update yet? havnt found the right one for me yet, Lifehshield's Unreal Cinema looks great but too dark for my liking. SuperRL im not a huge fan of either.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema*

Tala Kardon - From Helgen to Whiterun.

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## gtarmanrob

damn that looks good, nice work Lifeshield









i finally found my preferred setting. use ENB 0.102 or whatever its called with Yadda's ENB, the Skyrim Overhaul mod plus SMIM, WATER, SoS, and PR - Climates of Tamriel for weather and lighting.

loving it so far, will go on photo safari but later, dunno if i can match Lifeshield though haha


----------



## medtechgreg




----------



## IronWill1991

Looking at all the 4K textures is making my puny 1GB card cry. Pretty soon, I'll get GTX 670. 2GB should be enough is fit all the pretty texture mods.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*


I just passed there the other day


----------



## djriful

Untweaked ENB is only making your card cry. I"m sure you run fine without ENB on 4K Textures.

Mine is between 30-50FPS tweaked END on 2560 x 1440 without issues.

However, just a note to everyone ENB shots here. Most shots are too dark even for a cinema look. You might want to tweak ENB its gamma / exposure up to live up the shot.


----------



## Derko1

Well it's gonna look different to everyone. Since everyone has different brightness settings on their screens... ?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hey guys, question. What exactly is "ENB"?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Untweaked ENB is only making your card cry. I"m sure you run fine without ENB on 4K Textures.
> Mine is between 30-50FPS tweaked END on 2560 x 1440 without issues.
> However, just a note to everyone ENB shots here. Most shots are too dark even for a cinema look. You might want to tweak ENB its gamma / exposure up to live up the shot.


But, I'm not using ENB. I'm using FXAA and some small texture mods. I'm already maxing out VRAM.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well it's gonna look different to everyone. Since everyone has different brightness settings on their screens... ?


That's not what I meant.

Dark area can be dark as they can and the bright sky should be bright just as example of exposure. I am not talking about monitor brightness. Mine are all IPS display serve really well for photography. HDR perception.

Those pic you posted are closer to lifelike. Except the grass which looks odd. I know it's a game lightning issue. The ground at far horizon did not have any shader on it. So it looks bright even it is very far.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> However, just a note to everyone ENB shots here. Most shots are too dark even for a cinema look. You might want to tweak ENB its gamma / exposure up to live up the shot.


Looks fine to me, no complaints here. 

Nights and interiors are supposed to be dark (at least in my view), there's no street lamps or lightbulbs in Skyrim. If anything I really dislike nights that look like the sun is out unless there's an aurora.


----------



## Derko1

Two shots of the new interior and dungeons for Climates of Tamriel mod. I have not tweaked the ENB to compensate for it... just a straight off and on.

Which do you guys like best?

Off:










On:


----------



## djriful

Top one looks like you have a flasher on the camera.. bottom one is okay but gloomy isn't it?.


----------



## gtarmanrob

derko definitely first image for me man, look at the bottom one, must be DoF or something but there is way more blur, colours even look a little flat and washed out because of it.

i get the whole "cinematic" thing but for me, i love a bright and vibrant Skyrim. each their own though.


----------



## Derko1

Yea. For some reason the mod itself has some time of blur filter... if I could take it off... it'd be better for making interiors darker overall.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Top one looks like you have a flasher on the camera.. bottom one is okay but gloomy isn't it?.


There's a window lit up just like the one behind me that is giving off light in front of me... that's why it has that effect of a "flash" going off in front of me.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

1. how do you turn the bars off to get a nicer screen shot

2. also according to the step guide i should install hd 2k textures after sro? is this correct or just install sro for best looking skyrim.

3. FXAA or no FXAA ? step guide says no.

figured out second question.

*SRO+HD2K*



*SRO ONLY*


----------



## Siezureboy

Me Personally I use both FxAA and ENB mods. I have the realistic colors and nights along with the FxAA injector to fine tweak the more detailed fx.

I have so many mods it's not even funny, I don't even remember half the mods I installed.

SkyrimNexus has such a wealth of awesome mods.

As far as visuals go I've got the following off the top of my head.

-Better faces/Better eyes
-Realistic water
-Better Werewolf
-Better beasts
-Vurt Flora mod
-HD 2K texture mod?
-FxAA injector mod (I think the one that controls shaders more)
-ENB series mod (it's a particular mod can't remember which)

And these are just to name a few, I haven't touch skyrim in a while but I remember facegasming over all the awesome mods I found when I did and after seeing these pics, I'm tempted to once again.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 1. how do you turn the bars off to get a nicer screen shot
> 2. also according to the step guide i should install hd 2k textures after sro? is this correct or just install sro for best looking skyrim.
> 3. FXAA or no FXAA ? step guide says no.


What is SRO?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

skyrim realism overhaul its a texture pack. with hd2k texture pack + SRO my texture folder is 4.89 gigs. game is pushing 2gig of vram at some points LOL. awesome. someone tell me how to take SS without the HUD.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> skyrim realism overhaul its a texture pack. with hd2k texture pack + SRO my texture folder is 4.89 gigs. game is pushing 2gig of vram at some points LOL. awesome. someone tell me how to take SS without the HUD.


Open Console: ~
Type: tm


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Open Console: ~
> Type: tm


sweet, thanks. I am super excited to have a game that pushes my card to its limits.


----------



## b0ng0

Starting with a new character after a brief hiatus from Skyrim, haven't gotten past Riverrun from trying out all these ENBs







. Do you guys generally play with all these high performance configs, or do you have a go-to for general playing and another for screenshots?

Anyway, here's my contribution:

*Beautiful Skyrim - Cinematic* - Looks awesome but too much grain and I don't like the top and bottom black bars. Average 30fps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*HD6 Cinematic* - No DoF or SSAO but I get about 40-60 fps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm pretty torn between them, BS gives a more neutral palette but HD6 gives better performance. Any hints on how I could customize BS to get more FPS?


----------



## Derko1

I play with my settings on all the time... I use around 5 saves of spots where I compare FPS with. My standard is to never dip below 50 in these spots, which I won't be at ever for long... so I can get away with it. That ensures I have 60fps everywhere else in the game.

Get ENB Customizer from the Nexus and just drop into your skyrim folder. Open it up and go to the "others" tab and un-check the vertical bars and film grain.


----------



## icanhasburgers




----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> Starting with a new character after a brief hiatus from Skyrim, haven't gotten past Riverrun from trying out all these ENBs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you guys generally play with all these high performance configs, or do you have a go-to for general playing and another for screenshots?
> Anyway, here's my contribution:
> *Beautiful Skyrim - Cinematic* - Looks awesome but too much grain and I don't like the top and bottom black bars. Average 30fps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HD6 Cinematic* - No DoF or SSAO but I get about 40-60 fps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty torn between them, BS gives a more neutral palette but HD6 gives better performance. Any hints on how I could customize BS to get more FPS?


To disable black bars, open enbeffect.fx and add // in front of #define HD6_VIGNETTE.

Do anyone fine outside Riften very VRAM hungry. I often get fps stutters at there.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> To disable black bars, open enbeffect.fx and add // in front of #define HD6_VIGNETTE.
> Do anyone fine outside Riften very VRAM hungry. I often get fps stutters at there.


I wouldn't be surprised, I get massive fps drops right out of Whiterun when I go on top of the arch near the stables.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, I get massive fps drops right out of Whiterun when I go on top of the arch near the stables.


Yeah, that place is also demanding. Great way to test your fps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Looking at all the 4K textures is making my puny 1GB card cry. Pretty soon, I'll get GTX 670. 2GB should be enough is fit all the pretty texture mods.


I've said it half a dozen times already in this thread alone. You will still need to be selective with the textures. 2GB is NOT enough to go crazy with.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've said it half a dozen times already in this thread alone. You will still need to be selective with the textures. 2GB is NOT enough to go crazy with.


That's a shame. 4GB version cost around $80 more and $400 is already pushing for single GPU.


----------



## Derko1

I wanted to get two GTX690s... but they were impossible to find at the time. I settled for two 7970s 3gigs... and I more than peg them with all the texture mods I have.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> *Beautiful Skyrim - Cinematic* - Looks awesome but too much grain and I don't like the top and bottom black bars. Average 30fps.
> *HD6 Cinematic* - No DoF or SSAO but I get about 40-60 fps.
> I'm pretty torn between them, BS gives a more neutral palette but HD6 gives better performance. Any hints on how I could customize BS to get more FPS?


The clue is in the information you have given. Turn off DoF and SSAO in Unreal Cinema. You can disable the grain also (turning off DoF will disable the grain by default as the grain is tied to DoF instead of using an effect.txt file).

Read the file description page or the README, most specifically the Effects section. It tells you how to enable/disable all the effetcs used.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I wanted to get two GTX690s... but they were impossible to find at the time. I settled for two 7970s 3gigs... and I more than peg them with all the texture mods I have.


Good thing you went with 7970's... if you had gotten 2 690's you would have 4 GPU's sharing 2GB vram, not enough for Skyrim and etc...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Good thing you went with 7970's... if you had gotten 2 690's you would have 4 GPU's sharing 2GB vram, not enough for Skyrim and etc...


Well I was waiting for the 4 gig versions... There was one that was available for like 1 day on Newegg... actually cheaper than my 2 7970s... but I was not quick enough.

I don't have the space for 4 GPUs... and I wanted to wait for the 7990s... but I just gave in.


----------



## Boss1996




----------



## Boss1996




----------



## Siezureboy

Here are a couple of mine running, I've also got SSAO running with Nvidia Inspector providing the extra SSAO support running in the background on the Oblivion profile.


----------



## Derko1

Double post?

You reminded me I never posted these:


----------



## Siezureboy

Yeah, I changed where I hosted the images as photobucket resized them to pretty tiny resolutions.


----------



## Schmuckley

d00d,Where's my head?


----------



## Siezureboy

Here's some more, sorry if the sizes are a bit large, imgur doesn't seem to have an option to upload them as thumbnails or what have you.

I especially like the last pic where it shows some deep shadows and reflection off my... well.. scales so to say


----------



## propa

ENB 114


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/822

enhanced shaders ENB makes my screen WHITE. I mean like, I can only see the outlines of people and my sword. It's BRIGHT.
I made sure the PointTargetRender or w/e was set to 1, I have the latest ENB dll in, I just cannot for the life of me figure it out.

Also I cannot get skse to lead. I tried over and over, so therefore SkyUI wont load either.,

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nemesis28/screenshot/918983253909528140

EDIT:
turned out to be Bokeh DoF. I had to change to standard DoF. Meh.
@propa - may I ask what your config is for ENB?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Propa's using his own, so don't count on him ever sharing it, or finishing it for that matter. It looks pretty good though.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Propa's using his own, so don't count on him ever sharing it, or finishing it for that matter. It looks pretty good though.


Yes indeed it does, if anything it looks like he's using an unreal mod of some sort or what was mentioned earlier. I've yet to mess with the enbseries.ini file to tweak to my likings but it's quite fun to do.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## propa




----------



## _Nikhil

@Slightly skewed - That last screenshot looks epic.
I get the feeling that some of the ENB's look good just for screen shots & are not so comfortable for game-play.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @Slightly skewed - That last screenshot looks epic.
> I get the feeling that some of the ENB's look good just for screen shots & are not so comfortable for game-play.


For me hell yeah, it rapes the **** outta my 260 but that's pretty obvious with it being old gen technology. I get like 20 fps constant with SSAO on and about 25 without.

Hey propa, are you using the "Better eyes" mod? The orc eyes look very good.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I get the feeling that some of the ENB's look good just for screen shots & are not so comfortable for game-play.


Something I touched on earlier. For once I went for something that felt better for playing the game, for me anyway.

I did however have a total lack of regard for performance though.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Hey propa, are you using the "Better eyes" mod? The orc eyes look very good.


jep indeed


----------



## Balsagna

Alright. Been spending a good amount of time tweaking a couple ENB's and I'm pretty happy with the outcome. I stlil maintain around 70-100+ FPS at 1920x1080P with my sig rig (GTX 680's)


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> jep indeed


Smack it on brother.


----------



## propa




----------



## Siezureboy

Propa, just outta curiousity, what frames you gettin with those settings? And what's your setup? You have no rig signature.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I don't know, no matter how much I screw with ENB and other mods, I can't get anything to look decent. I've spent 2 days playing with mods, and I already kind of don't want to play Skyrim again. Same thing happened with Fallout.

Mods installed (and load order from top to bottom):
ENB Skyrim Enhanced Shaders * (using d3d9.dll)
FXAA Injector *
2k HD Textures *
SkyUI with SKSE
XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement
Water and Terrain Enhancement
Midas Magic
Fall of the Space Core
Dance of Death
Shadow Striping Fix
Reduced Distance NPC Greetings
More Village Animals
Sounds of Skyrim
Static Mesh Improvement Mod
Birds and Flocks
Better Dynamic Snow
Crimson Tide Blood
Chopping Block Wood Fires Fix
Distant Detail
Ashe Pile Expiration
Magic Light Shadows
HD Plants + Herbs
Lush Vegitation
Realistic Lighting.esp

I've messed with load order, removed all mods, some mods, tried alot. The game just looks wrong in those pics dont it?


----------



## Siezureboy

Do you know that you have to calibrate ENB to accept FxAA as a proxy?

If you haven't then you will have to reinstall FxAA and changing file d3d9.dll for FxAA to a different name such as d3d9injFX.dll or something.

In the enbseries.ini file on the top of the file you will see a line that says enableProxyLibrary=false, change it to true.

Afterwards go the the third line of that paragraph or group that says ProxyLibraray=d3d9.dll Now change the d3d9.dll to something along the lines of d3d9injFX.dll or something. Then you have to change FxAA's d3d9.dll to said name change.

Save the file and now you should be able to use both visual mods at your disposal. If you don't change the names then ENB's d3d9.dll replaces FxAA's d3d9.dll deeming it useless in-game.

I say you should use FxAA to just control shaders and sharpening while using ENB to control lighting and bloom. ENB's specialty is SSAO which adds additional shading which gives the game a more realistic/cinematic look.

FxAA is really good at giving depth and perception to objects by giving better shadows for lack for better terms.

I'd also recommend you download better eyes and smoother faces since I don't see those two on your list.

And I'm not sure if you've got vurt's flora mod but personally I think it is the best vegetation mod out there, he does a very fine job of getting the sharpening right with the trees to bring out realistic perspectives.

If you still can't satisfy your tastes then just download an already tweaked profile from Skyrim Nexus. There are quite a few people who have uploaded their settings on there where you can start off and fine tune towards your liking.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Do you know that you have to calibrate ENB to accept FxAA as a proxy?
> If you haven't then you will have to reinstall FxAA and changing file d3d9.dll for FxAA to a different name such as d3d9injFX.dll or something.
> In the enbseries.ini file on the top of the file you will see a line that says enableProxyLibrary=false, change it to true.
> Afterwards go the the third line of that paragraph or group that says ProxyLibraray=d3d9.dll Now change the d3d9.dll to something along the lines of d3d9injFX.dll or something. Then you have to change FxAA's d3d9.dll to said name change.
> Save the file and now you should be able to use both visual mods at your disposal. If you don't change the names then ENB's d3d9.dll replaces FxAA's d3d9.dll deeming it useless in-game.
> I say you should use FxAA to just control shaders and sharpening while using ENB to control lighting and bloom. ENB's specialty is SSAO which adds additional shading which gives the game a more realistic/cinematic look.
> FxAA is really good at giving depth and perception to objects by giving better shadows for lack for better terms.
> I'd also recommend you download better eyes and smoother faces since I don't see those two on your list.
> And I'm not sure if you've got vurt's flora mod but personally I think it is the best vegetation mod out there, he does a very fine job of getting the sharpening right with the trees to bring out realistic perspectives.
> If you still can't satisfy your tastes then just download an already tweaked profile from Skyrim Nexus. There are quite a few people who have uploaded their settings on there where you can start off and fine tune towards your liking.


I've done that with FXAA - its working fine, thanks though. And I know what ENB does, its the configuration of it that I cant get right.

The better eyes are included in XCE mod - it reworks the majority of face textures and such including eyes.
I could try replacing the Plants HD with Vurt's flora, but it isn't helping my lighting problem at the moment.

EDIT:

What does anyone recommend for overall lighting? I believe that is my main issue and I'm not sure if "Realistic Lighting" and ENB Enhanced Shaders are going together good.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I've done that with FXAA - its working fine, thanks though. And I know what ENB does, its the configuration of it that I cant get right.
> The better eyes are included in XCE mod - it reworks the majority of face textures and such including eyes.
> I could try replacing the Plants HD with Vurt's flora, but it isn't helping my lighting problem at the moment.
> EDIT:
> What does anyone recommend for overall lighting? I believe that is my main issue and I'm not sure if "Realistic Lighting" and ENB Enhanced Shaders are going together good.


Yeah on my screen with the tree in whiterun pic, it seems as if the textures and lighting fx are nonexistent. Do you have your object fade set to low? I would try uninstall realistic lightning mod and see how it fares with ENB shaders alone and see how that fares.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Propa, just outta curiousity, what frames you gettin with those settings? And what's your setup? You have no rig signature.


Thats my game settings and i have indoor 40-45 FPS and outdoor around 22-35FPS but i locked it to 32fps @1080p and 2xSSAA
MY RIG
[email protected],8GHZ
8GB RAM
AMD [email protected] @Stock Ref
256SSD
Win 7 Ulti 64BIT


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The ENB reminds me of The Witcher 2 which has the exact color palette.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The ENB reminds me of The Witcher 2 which has the exact color palette.


Yeah thats my main focus on it litle VIVID and shiny


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Well, I give up on ENB.
I've tried using dozens of different ENB configs. Poured hours into trying everything on each individual config. Each one causes a different problem for me.

Can't use DoF on any of them except Enhanced Shaders ENB with Bokeh turned off due to Crossfire (6990).

I have to play with adaptation being enabled/disabled with each ENB config. Sometimes when they have it enabled - the game is too bright. Sometimes when they have it disabled the game is too bright and I have to enable it as opposed to typically disable it. And by _too bright_ I mean BLINDING WHITE SCREEN and can't see. No amount of tweaking to the LightIntensityPoint and others in the enbconfig helps.

Then there is the flickering. Oh god the flickering - worst part. Some configs (and whatever they're putting in the textures folder) cause this ghastly flickering in the sky that progressively gets worse and begins to effect the entire game - the ground, people, water, its like a slow moving virus. Then my eyes start seeing things lol. I avoid these configs at first sight.

If all of that isn't a problem, then its the fact that everything becomes saturated and/or dark. Like insanely dark shadows. Even on ENB configs where shadows are set to be pretty damn bright in the various enbconfig file, for me it comes out pitch black. I cannot wrap my head around it, and its like no one else has these problems. I keep changing settings and nothing works!

I even went as far as uninstalling skyrim and freshly starting over. It's ridiculously annoying because I see the screenshots, then I see my game without ENB, and I want it more than anything.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> If all of that isn't a problem, then its the fact that everything becomes saturated and/or dark. Like insanely dark shadows. Even on ENB configs where shadows are set to be pretty damn bright in the various enbconfig file, for me it comes out pitch black. I cannot wrap my head around it, and its like no one else has these problems. I keep changing settings and nothing works!
> I even went as far as uninstalling skyrim and freshly starting over. It's ridiculously annoying because I see the screenshots, then I see my game without ENB, and I want it more than anything.


Have you tried using BOSS? Maybe one of your mods is conflicting with another, causing your lighting problem and that might help fix some of your issues.

Quite a few people here use the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project (S.T.E.P.) as a base of what mods to use for Skyrim to look it's best, then add mods and ENB to their liking.

Also, maybe you might want to give Project Reality lighting a try? It's relatively new, but from the screenshots I've seen it looks amazing. However, I believe that you can't use another lighting mod or an ENB with it unless it's been specifically designed to work with it. He also just released dungeons and interiors then vanilla nights, which are on the page also and might be worth checking out.

I'm sure someone here can help you better than me if you want to get ENB working, but hopefully the helped a bit and you get it all sorted out


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Well, I give up on ENB.
> I've tried using dozens of different ENB configs. Poured hours into trying everything on each individual config. Each one causes a different problem for me.
> Can't use DoF on any of them except Enhanced Shaders ENB with Bokeh turned off due to Crossfire (6990).
> I have to play with adaptation being enabled/disabled with each ENB config. Sometimes when they have it enabled - the game is too bright. Sometimes when they have it disabled the game is too bright and I have to enable it as opposed to typically disable it. And by _too bright_ I mean BLINDING WHITE SCREEN and can't see. No amount of tweaking to the LightIntensityPoint and others in the enbconfig helps.
> Then there is the flickering. Oh god the flickering - worst part. Some configs (and whatever they're putting in the textures folder) cause this ghastly flickering in the sky that progressively gets worse and begins to effect the entire game - the ground, people, water, its like a slow moving virus. Then my eyes start seeing things lol. I avoid these configs at first sight.
> If all of that isn't a problem, then its the fact that everything becomes saturated and/or dark. Like insanely dark shadows. Even on ENB configs where shadows are set to be pretty damn bright in the various enbconfig file, for me it comes out pitch black. I cannot wrap my head around it, and its like no one else has these problems. I keep changing settings and nothing works!
> I even went as far as uninstalling skyrim and freshly starting over. It's ridiculously annoying because I see the screenshots, then I see my game without ENB, and I want it more than anything.


http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/35760/how-can-i-extend-the-view-distances-further


----------



## propa

More darker


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Well, I give up on ENB.
> I've tried using dozens of different ENB configs. Poured hours into trying everything on each individual config. Each one causes a different problem for me.
> Can't use DoF on any of them except Enhanced Shaders ENB with Bokeh turned off due to Crossfire (6990).
> I have to play with adaptation being enabled/disabled with each ENB config. Sometimes when they have it enabled - the game is too bright. Sometimes when they have it disabled the game is too bright and I have to enable it as opposed to typically disable it. And by _too bright_ I mean BLINDING WHITE SCREEN and can't see. No amount of tweaking to the LightIntensityPoint and others in the enbconfig helps.


From the readme on the new version of ENB, boris states that lighting might be an issue with some, especially sun glare.

Try these mods out and tell me if they might work a little bit better for you.

Realistic Colors and Nights

MEINAC (My Eye Is Not A Camera) sun glare


Realistic Lighting with Customization This may or may not conflict with Realistic Colors, I don't think it will since it mainly focuses on shadows in general and shaders. But I'd try using Realistic colors without first, and if it doesn't please you, then go ahead and add it in.

Also if you aren't already, download and use the Nexus Mod Manager, it makes installing, uninstalling, and managing your mods SO much easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Then there is the flickering. Oh god the flickering - worst part. Some configs (and whatever they're putting in the textures folder) cause this ghastly flickering in the sky that progressively gets worse and begins to effect the entire game - the ground, people, water, its like a slow moving virus. Then my eyes start seeing things lol. I avoid these configs at first sight.


This seems to be a common problem among people since release, not sure if the latest patch completely addressed it, but it certainly isn't something new, so you aren't alone in this issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> If all of that isn't a problem, then its the fact that everything becomes saturated and/or dark. Like insanely dark shadows. Even on ENB configs where shadows are set to be pretty damn bright in the various enbconfig file, for me it comes out pitch black. I cannot wrap my head around it, and its like no one else has these problems. I keep changing settings and nothing works!
> I even went as far as uninstalling skyrim and freshly starting over.


Try unchecking FxAA in your Skyrim launcher video options and see if that might help a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> It's ridiculously annoying because I see the screenshots, then I see my game without ENB, and I want it more than anything.


I have a feeling Propa has a hand in causing this lol


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Well, I give up on ENB.


Have you set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini? That should help if not.

Apologies if it's already been suggested to you. I searched the thread for bFloatPointRenderTarget but didn't see any recent mention of it.


----------



## IronWill1991

This mod is interesting. It allows you to turn off and on SSAO and DOF by pushing certain keys.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13306


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> This mod is interesting. It allows you to turn off and on SSAO and DOF by pushing certain keys.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13306


I was wondering if Boris ever gave a reason why or if the issue of DOF not working with crossfire was ever gonna be fixed? Anyone know? I've looked for info on it everywhere and nothing comes up.

EDIT: OMG SETTING FADE TIME TO 0 FIXES THE PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey all. I was directed here for help








I got skyrim on the steam sale, and I had been playing for a bit with my own mods, but now I'm looking to use STEP, so i reinstalled the game to stock, and Am now starting to follow the guide. What mods in STEP do you all recommend using/not using and what other mods would you suggest aside from the ones in STEP?
Thanks, all help is appreciated


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cha0s89*
> 
> Have you tried using BOSS? Maybe one of your mods is conflicting with another, causing your lighting problem and that might help fix some of your issues.
> Quite a few people here use the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project (S.T.E.P.) as a base of what mods to use for Skyrim to look it's best, then add mods and ENB to their liking.
> Also, maybe you might want to give Project Reality lighting a try? It's relatively new, but from the screenshots I've seen it looks amazing. However, I believe that you can't use another lighting mod or an ENB with it unless it's been specifically designed to work with it. He also just released dungeons and interiors then vanilla nights, which are on the page also and might be worth checking out.
> I'm sure someone here can help you better than me if you want to get ENB working, but hopefully the helped a bit and you get it all sorted out


I just recently tried BOSS before giving up last night. It changed my entire load order and disabled some mods that I wouldn't expect it to have such as "More Village Animals" and "More Flock of Birds" or w/e. It didn't fix anything really. I think it may have fixed my water redux though, but I didn't really examine it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I was wondering if Boris ever gave a reason why or if the issue of DOF not working with crossfire was ever gonna be fixed? Anyone know? I've looked for info on it everywhere and nothing comes up.
> EDIT: OMG SETTING FADE TIME TO 0 FIXES THE PROBLEM!!!!


Really?
Well, I know in the Enhanced Skyrim ENB mod, it defaults with Bokeh DoF which doesn't work with Crossfire.
HOWEVER: included is an optional "standard" DoF that gets rid of Bokeh but keeps DoF. It actually works, and is the ONLY mod that will work out of the box with DoF. I use that enbeffectprefex or w/e it is on any other ENB mod I try to install and that works like a charm. However, the rest of ENB never works properly for me anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Have you set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini? That should help if not.
> Apologies if it's already been suggested to you. I searched the thread for bFloatPointRenderTarget but didn't see any recent mention of it.


No need for apologies. ^_^
I've quadruple checked that. It seems to be the biggest tell for ENB problems with that being set to 0, but I've checked it over and over and it is set to 1 in my SkyrimPrefs.ini in My Documents/My Games/Skyrim
Do I need to change any ini files in my STEAM/common/skyrim folder?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/35760/how-can-i-extend-the-view-distances-further


Im... not sure what draw distance is really helping with the issues Im having. But thank you anyway, I already know changing uGrids and such. I have mine set to 7 I believe.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> This mod is interesting. It allows you to turn off and on SSAO and DOF by pushing certain keys.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13306


An old one that is. Been including that with a few of my configurations over the last few months. UV currently uses it.

I found it comes in handy for character selection and horseback where DoF is too strong. Or for toggling effects on for taking screenshots.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Really?
> Well, I know in the Enhanced Skyrim ENB mod, it defaults with Bokeh DoF which doesn't work with Crossfire.
> HOWEVER: included is an optional "standard" DoF that gets rid of Bokeh but keeps DoF. It actually works, and is the ONLY mod that will work out of the box with DoF. I use that enbeffectprefex or w/e it is on any other ENB mod I try to install and that works like a charm.


Can you please share a link to that enb? It doesn't actually work... the bokeh makes all lights flicker


----------



## headcracker




----------



## GeforceGTS

No AA and missing some texture mods, I wish there were some better animal textures ;l I forgot about Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack ;x


----------



## Derko1

headcracker! That ENB looks awesome! Which one is it? I would love to know what color palette it's using.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Can you please share a link to that enb? It doesn't actually work... the bokeh makes all lights flicker


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/822/

Use the optional standard DoF folder. It should work with most ENB mods from my experience.


----------



## jammo2k5




----------



## Derko1




----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> headcracker! That ENB looks awesome! Which one is it? I would love to know what color palette it's using.


My own. Well, _mostly_ my own







I _steal_ bits and bobs from various other ENBs I like. So you could say 50% mine 50% mish mash of settings from my favorite ENBs.

enbpalette.bmp 256k .bmp file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> No AA and missing some texture mods, I wish there were some better animal textures ;l I forgot about Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack ;x


That's a good shot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*


I like this one. Very nice.


----------



## Siezureboy

Here are a couple of snaps with the Cinematic ENB mod, no tweaks yet. This mod just completely rapes my setup so I'll most certainly use this sparingly. Definitely a mod meant for higher powered GPU's. But well worth it as it applies probably the best resemblance IMO of lighting and perspective out of most mods. He really did a good job or replicating cinematic appearance.


----------



## crazyg0od33

so I just went through ALL of STEP (didnt install every mod but almost all of them and EVERY core). I dont notice a HUGE difference, so I assume that the ENB has the biggest role in the look of the game?
If that's true, can you all recommend your favorites for me to try out?
Thanks


----------



## tech99

Some random pics.












High Sneak + High Archery= Fried Bandits!


----------



## tcaughey

Finally got my game running how I wanted with ENB + a "few" other mods. Quick preview below.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I finally found my settings. almost constant 60fps. I started using DYNAVISION mod instead of the enb DOF because when I would look down with the enb DOF, I would get a lot of stuttering. now with dynavision I dont.
Only thing I dont like is that there is only a DOF effect when close to something, instead of all the time. is there a way to make the DOF show up when not right up next to something?
thanks


----------



## tcaughey

Various angles showing the prettiness.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> so I just went through ALL of STEP (didnt install every mod but almost all of them and EVERY core). I dont notice a HUGE difference, so I assume that the ENB has the biggest role in the look of the game?
> If that's true, can you all recommend your favorites for me to try out?
> Thanks


I'm surprised you didn't notice a big difference. I know I did when I first did the guide. I pretty much did every item that had to do with textures. Now about the ENB, I suggest you go through pictures of several ENBs over at skyrimnexus and even look at pictures from people here. Then try it out until you find one you really like and then do the finishing touches to get it looking how you like it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I finally found my settings. almost constant 60fps. I started using DYNAVISION mod instead of the enb DOF because when I would look down with the enb DOF, I would get a lot of stuttering. now with dynavision I dont.
> Only thing I dont like is that there is only a DOF effect when close to something, instead of all the time. is there a way to make the DOF show up when not right up next to something?
> thanks
> 
> *snip*


Nice shots. Dynavision is pretty cool. I don't know what you mean by having the DOF show up all the time... but there are options for it in game that control how strong and quickly the effect happens. It's a spell in your magic tab that will have someone pop to choose your settings.


----------



## crazyg0od33

what ENB are you using? I like it.
Also, this is what I mean by the DOF. Its more like it just doesnt show up unless youre right on top of something (shots taken from the same distance from lantern, just a diff. angle (I tried standing in the same shadow)

ENB DOF:


DYNAVISION:


See how everything is clear with dynavision from that distance but not with the ENB?
Thats what I like


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Also, this is what I mean by the DOF. Its more like it just doesnt show up unless youre right on top of something (shots taken from the same distance from lantern, just a diff. angle (I tried standing in the same shadow)
> 
> See how everything is clear with dynavision from that distance but not with the ENB?
> Thats what I like


I'm guessing this is Depth of Field from Unreal Cinema? (looks the same anyway).

Look for the following section in enbprepass.fx and paste the following over the old settings (or edit them manually):

Quote:


> // Depth of field parameters
> #define fFocusBias 0.035 // bigger values for nearsightedness, smaller for farsightedness (lens focal point distance)
> #define fDofCutoff 0.25 // manages the smoothness of the DoF (bigger value results in wider depth of field)
> #define fDofBias 0.07 // distance not taken into account in DoF (all closer then the distance is in focus)
> #define fBlurScale 0.003 // governs image blur scale (the bigger value, the stronger blur)
> #define fBlurCutoff 0.08 // bluring tolerance depending on the pixel and sample depth (smaller causes objects edges to be preserved)
> #define fCloseDofDistance 1.0 // only to this distance DoF will be applied
> #define fStepScale 0.00018


See if that makes a difference for you.

Or do you mean you want the blur effect from my Depth of Field with Dynavision?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Here are a couple of snaps with the Cinematic ENB mod, no tweaks yet. This mod just completely rapes my setup so I'll most certainly use this sparingly. Definitely a mod meant for higher powered GPU's. But well worth it as it applies probably the best resemblance IMO of lighting and perspective out of most mods. He really did a good job or replicating cinematic appearance.


Which mod is this?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Also, this is what I mean by the DOF. Its more like it just doesnt show up unless youre right on top of something (shots taken from the same distance from lantern, just a diff. angle (I tried standing in the same shadow)
> 
> See how everything is clear with dynavision from that distance but not with the ENB?
> Thats what I like
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this is Depth of Field from Unreal Cinema? (looks the same anyway).
> 
> Look for the following section in enbprepass.fx and paste the following over the old settings (or edit them manually):
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> // Depth of field parameters
> #define fFocusBias 0.035 // bigger values for nearsightedness, smaller for farsightedness (lens focal point distance)
> #define fDofCutoff 0.25 // manages the smoothness of the DoF (bigger value results in wider depth of field)
> #define fDofBias 0.07 // distance not taken into account in DoF (all closer then the distance is in focus)
> #define fBlurScale 0.003 // governs image blur scale (the bigger value, the stronger blur)
> #define fBlurCutoff 0.08 // bluring tolerance depending on the pixel and sample depth (smaller causes objects edges to be preserved)
> #define fCloseDofDistance 1.0 // only to this distance DoF will be applied
> #define fStepScale 0.00018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See if that makes a difference for you.
> 
> Or do you mean you want the blur effect from my Depth of Field with Dynavision?
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what id like but I'm still playing around. For some reason the built in enb depth effects cause stuttering when I look down while moving. Which is weird since my fps meter doesn't show a frame drop.


----------



## marbleduck

Bah, I wish I could get ENB working. I get these weird overlays over all grass/trees/shrubbery when I use it


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm guessing this is Depth of Field from Unreal Cinema? (looks the same anyway).
> 
> Look for the following section in enbprepass.fx and paste the following over the old settings (or edit them manually):
> 
> See if that makes a difference for you.
> 
> Or do you mean you want the blur effect from my Depth of Field with Dynavision?


I was wondering if you may know of a fix to get DOF working with crossfire cards? I can use the same one as he is using... which is very basic DOF... but it's not the same as what comes with your configs for example. I get massive blurriness if I use the bokeh DOF.

I also have an issue with the basic one... my weapons become transparent when using it. So I can't even use the basic one either.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Here's a list of the more recent ENB's you guys should take a look at. In no particular order.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15998

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19661

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20429

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11930

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15826

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17555

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18935


----------



## Siezureboy

Beautiful Skyrim - Unreal Cinema

It's pretty heavy on the fps so be prepared for that. My loading times were also like 2 mins long when I bring up a different area.

Also, I forgot to mention, I recommend this mod:

HD Enhanced Vanilla Dragons

Makes dragons look so much smoother and less jagged, he also fixed some of the weird looks of the fins on some dragons. Another plus is that he color codes the different species but not too drastically that it looks plain ridiculous.


----------



## _Nikhil

@tech99 The 2nd last screenshot with the bandit looks cool.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Beautiful Skyrim - Unreal Cinema
> It's pretty heavy on the fps so be prepared for that. My loading times were also like 2 mins long when I bring up a different area.


Thought it was my configuration, had to ask to be sure as I don't like to assume (especially because you named it as something else).

Only time you should be getting long load times is when you first boot Skyrim. In general my load times are no more than 30 seconds in any particular area (normally shorter). I would look more toward large textures etc, or load orders maybe. Saying that you could do with a bit of overclocking too. 

Nice to see you like the configuration. Be sure to look through the FAQ and Effects section for performance tips (you could disable SSAO and use Nvidia AO for a start). I will work a more performance friendly version in the future when I return to modifying ENB's, for now I'm taking a break.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I was wondering if you may know of a fix to get DOF working with crossfire cards? I can use the same one as he is using... which is very basic DOF... but it's not the same as what comes with your configs for example. I get massive blurriness if I use the bokeh DOF.
> I also have an issue with the basic one... my weapons become transparent when using it. So I can't even use the basic one either.


I'm not sure, but I can look into it. Have you tried using the Injector instead of the Wrapper?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Bah, I wish I could get ENB working. I get these weird overlays over all grass/trees/shrubbery when I use it


That sounds like you are using an old binary (0.102 and 0.103 were notorious for this if I recall). Are you using an up to date binary? This is also an issue with 0.114 but should have been fixed in the last update.


----------



## crazyg0od33

My load times are like 5-10 seconds, but I'm playing from an SSD, so that probably explains it. also, I found the ENB of choice for me so far:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15826
The Vibrant version









also, how do you guys remove the HUD through the console? And how do you get pics from outside your characters when they are armed? (if possible) My camera locks behind my character when he pulls a weapon.

- I also put LOTR weapons in the game cause I'm a huge fan (I forged Narsil and thats the sword you see in the screens)


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thought it was my configuration, had to ask to be sure as I don't like to assume (especially because you named it as something else).
> 
> Only time you should be getting long load times is when you first boot Skyrim. In general my load times are no more than 30 seconds in any particular area (normally shorter). I would look more toward large textures etc, or load orders maybe. Saying that you could do with a bit of overclocking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you like the configuration. Be sure to look through the FAQ and Effects section for performance tips (you could disable SSAO and use Nvidia AO for a start). I will work a more performance friendly version in the future when I return to modifying ENB's, for now I'm taking a break.


Might be load order, I think it might be because it's loading other mods involving shaders and textures like the HD 2k pack or something. I really didn't spend too much time with it just took a sneak peek.

Also, My cards already OC to about 1008 mhz mem clock and 1300 mhz shader clock. Any higher and I start to get artifacting. Not to mention I've got the stock cooler goin. @[email protected], fail on my part yes I know, but I plan to upgrade pretty soon so it's useless to consider aftermarket solutions at this point.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> also, how do you guys remove the HUD through the console? And how do you get pics from outside your characters when they are armed? (if possible) My camera locks behind my character when he pulls a weapon.


tfc1 for free camera. tm to remove the UI.


----------



## crazyg0od33

thanks +REP


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> My load times are like 5-10 seconds, but I'm playing from an SSD, so that probably explains it. also, I found the ENB of choice for me so far:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15826
> The Vibrant version
> 
> also, how do you guys remove the HUD through the console? And how do you get pics from outside your characters when they are armed? (if possible) My camera locks behind my character when he pulls a weapon.
> - I also put LOTR weapons in the game cause I'm a huge fan (I forged Narsil and thats the sword you see in the screens)


Looks decent. Needs tuning. Some people have been reporting noise issue's with ENB .114. I find load times differ between driver versions and ENB versions.

Removing the HUD is "TM" and "TFC" and "TFC 1". TFC 1 will freeze the action. TM once to remove hud etc, TM again to move the camera around without the HUD etc, and once more to bring the console back up. Looks like a whole lot of noobs showed up at once. Must have been the summer sale.


----------



## crazyg0od33

lol yes I am a noob. How would you tune it? I'm always looking for the best setup I can get, but I dont know much about playing around with the ENBs to make them my own. I did all of the STEP texture mods so I shouldnt need ones like that anymore.
Thanks


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> lol yes I am a noob. How would you tune it? I'm always looking for the best setup I can get, but I dont know much about playing around with the ENBs to make them my own. I did all of the STEP texture mods so I shouldnt need ones like that anymore.
> Thanks


ENB Customizer : http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17400

There's a ENB Guide on the nexus too that you can check out to see what the different settings do.









Pics look nice... and yea, I'm still staying away from 114 cause of a few bugs. The noise issue can be solved by setting ambient light intensity below .10. But I feel that it makes things look a bit dull and then you gotta jack up the exposure to make up lost details in the shadows.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I didnt notice much if any noise and nothing has gone wrong so far, but thanks for the mod suggestion


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I didnt notice much if any noise and nothing has gone wrong so far, but thanks for the mod suggestion


Cool! BTW You asked before... I am using the forcewithin ENB... but changed many things... including shadows, sun, sky, color palette, and fog. Which is basically almost everything there is to change.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright thanks a bunch








did you use the ENB Customizer you linked earlier?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> alright thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you use the ENB Customizer you linked earlier?


Yup!

The one you're using on the vivid preset:



How mine looks:


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## headcracker

Playing with my config most the day. Not liking where it's going. Too bright.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Seems a bit dark. Used FRAPs. Suggestions?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Wow, long video lol. I cant imagine the file size on that








What ENB are you using, if any?

Here's some of my current game, using Unreal Cinema and ENB Customizer to remove film grain and adjusted DOF with my own values in the ini file:


Spoiler: Unreal Cinema - Custom DOF


----------



## Derko1

Nice man! That's a huge improvement over the other one!

Just curious... care to share the enbprepass with me? You can attach it to your post. I'd love to have DOF like that... that's the one thing I never mess with and just use Dynavision.

Good job!


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah sure. I'll upload it in a minute

Ok, here ya go. I zipped it just so it would upload

enbeffectprepass.zip 6k .zip file


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit dark. Used FRAPs. Suggestions?


Wow... yea... that's VERY DARK. Are you using ENB Customizer to tweak? What ENB is that?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Also derko, just be careful with that prepass. It's the one from unreal cinema and it has a letterbox and (IMO) heavy film grain which I took out both with the enb customized tool.


----------



## Derko1

For some reason I thought you had crossfire cards... lol I think I may have confused you with someone else.









This is what I get with any DOF other than the simple basic one:


----------



## crazyg0od33

Have you tried adjusting the dof levels in the prepass file? Maybe its something with crossfire that makes it need to focus further ahead than normal?


----------



## Derko1

Yup! It just doesn't work with crossfire and found on the front page for ENB... the author says he's not going to work on making things better for the ATI people... I should have waited to get the two 690GTXs


----------



## crazyg0od33

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=509


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=509


I'm the one before last reply on that thread... doesn't work for my cards.


----------



## RobsM6S




----------



## Siezureboy

Can someone recommend a good program to edit and view the .fx files? I'm tryin fx composer but it doesn't seem to be able to read them @[email protected]


----------



## Boinz

Derko, you've inspired me to try ENG now that i got my gtx 470, what settings did you use for this?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Can someone recommend a good program to edit and view the .fx files? I'm tryin fx composer but it doesn't seem to be able to read them @[email protected]


notepad


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> the author says he's not going to work on making things better for the ATI people...


Ignore that notice, it's an outdated one that Boris still hasn't changed. Boris has been implementing AMD support for some time now.

I believe SLI is not supported properly either, it's not something that's inherent to AMD but to the way ENB works at binary level.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hmmmm. My sli sure works seemingly fine to me


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Hmmmm. My sli sure works seemingly fine to me


I never stated it wouldn't work. I said it wasn't properly supported, which it isn't.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Derko, you've inspired me to try ENG now that i got my gtx 470, what settings did you use for this?
> *SNIP*


Many different settings. I always suggest to look through the different ENBs and find the one that you like best. Then start tweaking it as you see more things in the game. That's the most fun part about it!

I started with the ENB ForceWithin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I never stated it wouldn't work. I said it wasn't properly supported, which it isn't.


Same with crossfire. It's not that it doesn't work... it's just not specifically supported. That's why things like DOF don't work properly for it. Heck! Even Skyrim doesn't support SLI/CFX properly to begin with. The only difference between the one or two cards is roughly like 15-20% scaling.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Im using a enb preset. I think FRAPS is making it darker. I'll play with it a bit. Maybe I can fix it when I encode the video. As far as the file size goes, its under 5 GB. Still took a while to upload, lol. Now that I have a 4g phone, it will actually take less time if I transfer the video to my phone, and upload with 4g. Got 44000 the other day


----------



## crazyg0od33

Afaik and from my own experience, fraps doesn't make anything darker. I'd try another preset, record it and see if it's still dark first then go back and play around with it.
On the topic of file size, just because I'm curious, is that size AFTER encoding it differently? I have a hard time believing an hour long video is only 5gb when my 11 minute videos with fraps are 25+
I use another program (dxtory) but it causes any games running an enb to crash because I think it interferes with the d3d9 file, but that will give me the same quality as fraps and the same exact video is like 900mb lol.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I've noticed with fraps that with some games the videos do come out darker, I use afterburner for recording now, should work with the injector version of ENB I think. Make sure the gamma correction option in afterburner is enabled if you give it a try.


Spoiler: afterburner settings







EDIT: messing with my ENB config again :l Switched to the palette from Lifeshields config, I think I like it, armor looks a bit better :l


----------



## Derko1




----------



## Gnickrapon

Epic pictures guys! Was just wondering about mods. I don't believe my system could handle TOO much graphically, so basically what I'm after is a graphical mod that isn't too over the top, but makes things look better than Vanilla. Reading around a little, S.T.E.P seems like the best place for me to start. Given that you guys are the experts, I thought I'd ask here first.







So what do you guys suggest?

Cheers


----------



## crazyg0od33

Well I'm no expert yet but I did do step in its entirety and IMO I think you could benefit from (this is what I had before step) the skyrim 2k texture mod and an enb. It ran like butter on my system and I think step may be taxing because of all the texture mods it involves.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Well I'm no expert yet but I did do step in its entirety and IMO I think you could benefit from (this is what I had before step) the skyrim 2k texture mod and an enb. It ran like butter on my system and I think step may be taxing because of all the texture mods it involves.


Thanks. I'll do a search on the 2k texture when I get home. What enb would you recommend?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I use beautiful skyrim unreal cinema, but tbh, I really liked the colors and stuff of the default enb series one. But go to skyrim nexus and search enbs and you'll get a pretty good selection.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## GeforceGTS

Nice, wish I had the vram for so much grass









which ENB config you using?


----------



## propa

Huge Update, playing with ISL and DOF


----------



## Derko1

Pretty cool!

I was wondering... what NPC hair replacer are you using?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Pretty cool!
> I was wondering... what NPC hair replacer are you using?


Sorry i don't know i have so many Mods installed. I am at work at the moment and i will look after work at home for it


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## youngneil1

Grim Gem ENB v1 has been released a few moments ago - you can find it here:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20798/

You can find about 100 new shots in the the linked release thread, like these :


----------



## Derko1

I think that ENB is really cool looking... but I don't think it's something I could play with. It's almost black and white and It makes my skies look like they have color banding also.

I like having a bit more color.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> notepad


Lol fail on my part. I guess I've been trusting Windows autodetect too much lol.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> For some reason I thought you had crossfire cards... lol I think I may have confused you with someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I get with any DOF other than the simple basic one:


woww..that's terriblurry..What's going on there? You can fix that :







: I need to e-mail and thank Bethesda for making the best game I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Derko1

Yea well... if it wasn't for the modding community, it would not look as good as it does.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

tweaking the gamma in the video for episode 2. Should be up in a half hour. I'll post here when it does.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Yeah, so ENB is kinda sorta working now. I don't know what exactly I did with my Crossfire. I still cannot do DoF, doesn't work, but the colors are much better now [as opposed to what they were]

However, they still feel off. I could use some help.

ENB OFF FXAA OFF - Pretty dark because of Climates of Tamriel. However, the sky is great looking and some lighting like shadows from objects feel better.









ENB ON FXAA OFF - Really brings out the color for lamps/fires/urns. The lighting overall isgood - a bit bright - although there is too much contrast and I dont know what to tweak. Oh, and mind the odd shadow lighting.









ENB ON FXAA ON - Bring the good colors from ENB to a bit more realistic tone, but still keeps it looking more cinematic. The blue tint is a bit annoying but otherwise nice.









Any suggestions? I'm using ENB Enhanced Shaders as well as Post Processor Injector.

EDIT:
Two further examples

END ON









ENB OFF









Basically, I think what I want is for ENB to be a bit darker in terms of distance viewing. I like the way ENB looks off at night, but I also like the colors of ENB.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

A bit better lighting. With the originals, the video is smooth, but afer converting, it's a bit choppy. I'm using AVS. Suggestions?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Slightly skewed

The lighting in your ENB is looking great Derko. Is it your own creation?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Maybe rate, or give opinions?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe rate, or give opinions?


Too much red from your light sources. Everything looks like it's being lit with road flares. But otherwise, spot on.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Tips or comments?


----------



## crazyg0od33

so i started playing the withcer 2 today and holy crap does it look good. unfortunately, I get like 20-35 fps when trying ultra with ubersampling, so I had to turn off ubersampling and I now have ultra with 45+ fps and it still look awesome!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Afaik and from my own experience, fraps doesn't make anything darker. I'd try another preset, record it and see if it's still dark first then go back and play around with it.
> On the topic of file size, just because I'm curious, is that size AFTER encoding it differently? I have a hard time believing an hour long video is only 5gb when my 11 minute videos with fraps are 25+
> I use another program (dxtory) but it causes any games running an enb to crash because I think it interferes with the d3d9 file, but that will give me the same quality as fraps and the same exact video is like 900mb lol.


File size from fraps isn't much a problem if you have large enough HDD. I use Sony Vegas to render videos into mp4 format which is imo best format for quality and size. Windows movie maker works fine too. 10 minutes of 1080p in mp4 format is only 1GB.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> so i started playing the withcer 2 today and holy crap does it look good. unfortunately, I get like 20-35 fps when trying ultra with ubersampling, so I had to turn off ubersampling and I now have ultra with 45+ fps and it still look awesome!


Yes Ubersampling will destroy even the most high end of rigs. In my opinion, while it does have a better image quality, the performance completely outweighs any noticeable benefit it gives.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah I didn't notice much of a difference, the only thing that bothered me was that the "auto-detect" (which I never use) set my graphics to low settings to begin with lol. I'm thinking to myself, there's no way this game looks that good that I can only play on low


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah I didn't notice much of a difference, the only thing that bothered me was that the "auto-detect" (which I never use) set my graphics to low settings to begin with lol. I'm thinking to myself, there's no way this game looks that good that I can only play on low


I think that's definitely broken. It also set my options to low. I didn't dip below mid 40s with ubersampling on and without it never below 60. The game is gorgeous! I'm gonna finish the first one before I start playing it though. I'm just getting into chapter 1.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah I definitely think that it's one of the best, if not THE best looking, unmodded games I've ever seen in motion


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow i just realized this was all in the wrong thread haha


----------



## tiptoehappiness

I have spent the past week going through almost every page in this thread & drooling over the incredible pics <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Oh, this is my fav out of the set you showed -so beautiful.

__________

I haven't posted here before -just observed & recently joined... but it's very selfish since I have a question & hope someone can help.

I just got back into Skyrim & spent the week testing out nearly every ENB option out there, & loved one in particular I will show but ended up trying a dozen more after it & for some bloody reason I did not save the link to this one & cannot figure out which it is. I tried out dozens that looked like they matched this afternoon but nothing did. *sigh*

SO, my question is... do these images look familiar to anyone? As in the settings -clearly they are my own -ha! I wish I had taken more shots earlier in the week, so my images are limited to me just crapping around.





































___________

Mainly trying to figure out what ENB I was using I have been simply trying to get a character to match the 1st shot I showed since the graphics on it are pretty distinct.

Anyway, thought it was worth a shot to ask here since you guys seem more knowledgeable on ENB related things than anywhere else I have found *wonders off*


----------



## tiptoehappiness

I am a total idiot -ignore my pics above! I realized it was just the base ENB with SSAO turned on... something I forgot to do when I reinstalled the game *headdesk*


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Mind posting some of the texture mods, ENB and your settings. I'm trying to get my game to look very simliar to that and I can't get it at all.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiptoehappiness*
> 
> I have spent the past week going through almost every page in this thread & drooling over the incredible pics <3
> Oh, this is my fav out of the set you showed -so beautiful.
> __________
> I haven't posted here before -just observed & recently joined... but it's very selfish since I have a question & hope someone can help.
> I just got back into Skyrim & spent the week testing out nearly every ENB option out there, & loved one in particular I will show but ended up trying a dozen more after it & for some bloody reason I did not save the link to this one & cannot figure out which it is. I tried out dozens that looked like they matched this afternoon but nothing did. *sigh*
> SO, my question is... do these images look familiar to anyone? As in the settings -clearly they are my own -ha! I wish I had taken more shots earlier in the week, so my images are limited to me just crapping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________
> Mainly trying to figure out what ENB I was using I have been simply trying to get a character to match the 1st shot I showed since the graphics on it are pretty distinct.
> Anyway, thought it was worth a shot to ask here since you guys seem more knowledgeable on ENB related things than anywhere else I have found *wonders off*


is she wearing just a belt down there? o_0


----------



## Derko1

So I just realized ASO7, you have different gras... duh! Do you remember where you got the grass from? I'm using Lush Grass... just re-installed it to make sure it was working right and you've said before you're using Lush Grass, but it definitely isn't.

Mine:


Yours:


----------



## Tiharo




----------



## Derko1




----------



## Tiharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*


I just love this picture! Thanks for posting it


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I just realized ASO7, you have different gras... duh! Do you remember where you got the grass from? I'm using Lush Grass... just re-installed it to make sure it was working right and you've said before you're using Lush Grass, but it definitely isn't.


I'm interested too, I asked him the other day about his ENB but got no response









So ASO7, would it help if I said I was a fan of ASOT too







Well at least late 90's early 2000 stuff ;x


----------



## MetallicAcid

By metallicacid01 at 2012-07-21

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## funfortehfun

Yayz! Finally figgered out how to take my first screenie!


----------



## boredgunner

Finally got around to Moonpath to Elsweyr, since it's playable now.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is that skyrim?


----------



## funfortehfun

derp?
not sure if troll


----------



## crazyg0od33

me? no seriously lol Ive never seen that before and doesnt even really look like skyrim to me. but I googled it and I now know it is.

and if it was me, why would I troll when I've been posting pics on this thread for more than a few pages now?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> derp?
> not sure if troll


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> me? no seriously lol Ive never seen that before and doesnt even really look like skyrim to me. but I googled it and I now know it is.
> and if it was me, why would I troll when I've been posting pics on this thread for more than a few pages now?


It's a mod.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9782/


----------



## MetallicAcid

Dragons.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Looks like this bear is enjoying itself alot!


----------



## kzone75

403 Forbidden on your dragons.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 403 Forbidden on your dragons.


Still?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Dragons.





REPOST


----------



## kzone75

Working now.







Snyggt


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Looks like this bear is enjoying itself alot!


Wow, almost 2GB VRAM usage. And yet there are people saying 2GB is plenty for gaming.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Is that a dragon mod?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, almost 2GB VRAM usage. And yet there are people saying 2GB is plenty for gaming.


Yup, that's a load of horse poo. At 1920 x 1080, I get up to 2GB VRAM usage in Skyrim just at 1920 x 1080, mainly because I use over twelve graphics mods.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, almost 2GB VRAM usage. And yet there are people saying 2GB is plenty for gaming.


I am running at 1080P, with over 150 mods, including Skyrim 2k, Skyrim Overhaul, Vurts Overhaul, Lush grass, Lush trees, creature mods, you name it. it is enough unless if you go overbaord with 4k textures etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Is that a dragon mod?


Yes, Deadly Dragons http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3829


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Abbadon




----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Im guessing you use a lot of mods, so i'll only ask how you got the water looking like that, it looks incredible!


----------



## crazyg0od33

my god im such an idiot. I was wondering why my textures didnt look nearly as good as some others images on here, and I was looking through my mod manager to see what was what, and saw that I only had the skyrim 2k dungeons downloaded, so I'm now getting the rest of them downloaded as I type lol


----------



## Kinru

AS07 must be using photoshop to touch up those pics a little. Everything is way too smooth and vibrant to be pure game. Haven't seen a single other person whose screenshots look even close to that nice.

If I'm wrong, I apologize and would love to see how you do that.


----------



## crazyg0od33

reminds me a bit of genzo's gta 4 "enb", but I definitely want to know how to do that if its real as well

genzo's enb:
http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/9820#post_17739544


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> AS07 must be using photoshop to touch up those pics a little. Everything is way too smooth and vibrant to be pure game. Haven't seen a single other person whose screenshots look even close to that nice.
> If I'm wrong, I apologize and would love to see how you do that.


NO ! I only resize them from 1920x1080 to 1280x720 and i apply a LITTLE unsharp mask to correct the loss of sharpening.

If you dont get the same quality it doesnt mean i "cheat" with the screenshots, here you have some videos for "in-game" quality:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Unr3al2011/videos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Im guessing you use a lot of mods, so i'll only ask how you got the water looking like that, it looks incredible!


Just WATER mod.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Im guessing you use a lot of mods, so i'll only ask how you got the water looking like that, it looks incredible!


It look like he's using this.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268


----------



## GeforceGTS

AS07 quick to respond that time









I guess you don't want to share your ENB config, no? No worries if not, an answer would be nice is all


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> AS07 quick to respond that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't want to share your ENB config, no? No worries if not, an answer would be nice is all


Just read my last posts, im tired of answer the same again and again.

Lot of people wants "My config" but only a few read me when i post....

And *i DONT HAVE any personal ENB config*, i only test LOTS (the most known) of different settings, i mix them and so....

If you dont get the same aspect is because you dont have the same mods and as i said before, read my last posts.

Someday ill make a videotutorial...


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Just read my last posts, im tired of answer the same again and again.
> Lot of people wants "My config" but only a few read me when i post....
> And *i DONT HAVE any personal ENB config*, i only test LOTS (the most known) of different settings, i mix them and so....
> If you dont get the same aspect is because you dont have the same mods and as i said before, read my last posts.
> Someday ill make a videotutorial...


Honestly, with how many tools there are out there now there's ZERO excuse for people to not create their OWN enb config. That is not a harsh statement or a knock at anyone who has requested a particular persons ENB. What it is is a call to creativity, while you may pant over someone else's work, only YOU know what YOU like, and now there are tools out there AND guides for what settings in ENB do what. Get on out there and create you some, you aren't going to break your game.

What I fear more is those who have awesome configs being too scared to post anything for fear of a thousand PM's pestering them for their work and then bad mouthing them when they don't provide it. I am NOT saying anyone has done that in this thread, just saying it is a slippery slope to that. I feel bad for poor Boris over on ENB, that man gets hassled ALOT yet he continues to pump out awesome work that pushes the envelope in terms of what an old DX9 game like Skyrim can look like.

Much props and respect to all, just trying to perhaps frame a certain perspective regarding the whole ENB/creative process.

EDIT: Here ya go for those who have missed them.

ENB Customizer (so simple a caveman could do it)
Enhanced Shaders WITH 40+page Guide on creating ENB presets


----------



## GeforceGTS

Meh I read your last posts for the last few days here, didn't see anything about ENB just people asking what mods you are using, sorry.

Even checked out your blog etc before I asked. So if you don't use your own, would you mind telling which you used in those screenshots? It looks great









and this is not directed at you, more the post above me, If you post epic screenshots in a public forum be prepared to be asked questions about your config, it may get tiresome but not everyone reads every post in the thread and a simple, polite reply is all that is needed.


----------



## kzone75

A few screenshots..


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> and this is not directed at you, more the post above me, If you post epic screenshots in a public forum be prepared to be asked questions about your config, it may get tiresome but not everyone reads every post in the thread and a simple, polite reply is all that is needed.


that I agree with, and again, wasn't trying to start a personal crusade or anything so hope ya didn't take it as such just throwing out a couple pennies


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> *Meh I read your last posts for the last few days here, didn't see anything about ENB just people asking what mods you are using, sorry.*


I didnt say posts from the last days, i wrote it here 2 weeks ago

*And please, read carefully:*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252

Thats all i can say...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> and this is not directed at you, more the post above me, If you post epic screenshots in a public forum be prepared to be asked questions about your config, it may get tiresome but not everyone reads every post in the thread and a simple, polite reply is all that is needed.


True, but people ask the same again and again after i post some screenshots and this is why *i wrote that post*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Honestly, with how many tools there are out there now there's ZERO excuse for people to not create their OWN enb config. That is not a harsh statement or a knock at anyone who has requested a particular persons ENB. What it is is a call to creativity, while you may pant over someone else's work, only YOU know what YOU like, and now there are tools out there AND guides for what settings in ENB do what. Get on out there and create you some, you aren't going to break your game.
> What I fear more is those who have awesome configs being too scared to post anything for fear of a thousand PM's pestering them for their work and then bad mouthing them when they don't provide it. I am NOT saying anyone has done that in this thread, just saying it is a slippery slope to that. I feel bad for poor Boris over on ENB, that man gets hassled ALOT yet he continues to pump out awesome work that pushes the envelope in terms of what an old DX9 game like Skyrim can look like.
> Much props and respect to all, just trying to perhaps frame a certain perspective regarding the whole ENB/creative process.
> EDIT: Here ya go for those who have missed them.
> ENB Customizer (so simple a caveman could do it)
> Enhanced Shaders WITH 40+page Guide on creating ENB presets


There are LOTS of settings to test and this is enough for me, i dont need to create a new one.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I didnt say posts from the last days, i wrote it here 2 weeks ago
> *And please, read carefully:*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252
> Thats all i can say...
> True, but people ask the same again and again after i post some screenshots and this is why *i wrote that post*
> There are LOTS of settings to test and this is enough for me, i dont need to create a new one.


wasn't saying you needed to mate, just quoted your post as a jump off point. was actually saying those who ask you again and again what ENB you are using can create their own using the tools available.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> wasn't saying you needed to mate, just quoted your post as a jump off point. was actually saying those who ask you again and again what ENB you are using can create their own using the tools available.












And some people wants the same aspect of the screenshot but they dont know the quality can be higher, i mean looking better...

Some wants "this" and "this" instead of "wasting" time reading and testing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm just surprised at HOW MUCH nicer your screens look than my actual game, after I did all of STEP and a bunch of other texture mods and other graphical mods. Like my game looks nowhere NEAR your shots it's ridiculous, so I understand what everyone is saying and I'm not even asking for an enb or anything, I just can't believe how much better that looks than mine. I don't even know how many more mods I'd need to get it looking that way


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm just surprised at HOW MUCH nicer your screens look than my actual game, after I did all of STEP and a bunch of other texture mods and other graphical mods. Like my game looks nowhere NEAR your shots it's ridiculous, so I understand what everyone is saying and I'm not even asking for an enb or anything, I just can't believe how much better that looks than mine. I don't even know how many more mods I'd need to get it looking that way


I not doing nothing special and i dont have any "magic" mod...


----------



## crazyg0od33

lol i know, i guess im just jealous









but as long as my setup is good for me thats fine, I just wish I could get it looking like some of the shots in this thread


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> lol i know, i guess im just jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as long as my setup is good for me thats fine, I just wish I could get it looking like some of the shots in this thread


Im getting around 20fps (GTX670) in the last set of screenshots, so, i dont recommend that kind of quality, at least for playing


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Im getting around 20fps (GTX670) in the last set of screenshots, so, i dont recommend that kind of quality, at least for playing


If I hadn't have gotten this gtx 680 for free I would have waited and gotten the 4GB 670. I actually had a 3GB 580 prior to the 680 and man that extra framebuffer/VRAM can make a huge difference


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Im getting around 20fps (GTX670) in the last set of screenshots, so, i dont recommend that kind of quality, at least for playing


WOW! lol... if I get anything below 50 on any scene, I gotta go back to turning stuff off. I hate playing at anything below that. I'm super sensitive to the micro-stuttering and I REALLY notice it below 50 on any game.

So back to my question from before... do you remember where you got that grass?


----------



## GeforceGTS

/sigh

this is not XDA, I'm not going to scroll through two weeks worth of posts in hope of finding info about your ENB config, when I can just ask you, nicely, whether I get the answer I want or not.

I used to visit this thread daily but I stopped playing for a little while and in that time I will have missed your previous posts, the posts you made in the last few days are the first I have seen of you posting in here. So forgive me for not going through the over 200 posts that were created in short time I didn't visit here.

K end off that









I really like your screens <3

and I guess I should post one since it's the screenshot thread ;x

FOV 100, was trying to get a good shot of the sunrays while fitting in the whole tree, didn't work so well.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I've been taking a lot of screenshots through the enb, but is there a way to make them save somewhere other than the skyrim root folder? I hate having the screenshots in such an unorganized location?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Im getting around 20fps (GTX670) in the last set of screenshots, so, i dont recommend that kind of quality, at least for playing


20fps on GTX 670? Are you serious? I'm getting GTX 670 soon, so I can add more texture mods especially bigger ones like Skyrim HD.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> 20fps on GTX 670? Are you serious? I'm getting GTX 670 soon, so I can add more texture mods especially bigger ones like Skyrim HD.


Do you really think with a 670 u'll get lots of fps? maybe on default (60-80 on Ultra) but not with this mix of mods.

But this mix is for screenshots so it doesnt matter how many fps i have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> WOW! lol... if I get anything below 50 on any scene, I gotta go back to turning stuff off. I hate playing at anything below that. I'm super sensitive to the micro-stuttering and I REALLY notice it below 50 on any game.
> So back to my question from before... do you remember where you got that grass?


The texture is from the vanilla grass.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Do you really think with a 670 u'll get lots of fps? maybe on default (60-80 on Ultra) but not with my mix of mods.
> But this "config" is for screenshots so it doesnt matter how many fps i have.


So how about posting some screenshots from when you actually play the game









Im running a few mods now, and I am enjoying the new visuals (although I quite liked the original HQ textures, so maybe im easily impressed), i'll post a few screenshots tonight if I remember.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> So how about posting some screenshots from when you actually play the game


I dont play it anymore =)


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I dont play it anymore =)


Ok I have to know, why do you spend time modding it? Boredom?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Ok I have to know, why do you spend time modding it? Boredom?


I like testing mods (not only for Skyrim), thats all.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Do you really think with a 670 u'll get lots of fps? maybe on default (60-80 on Ultra) but not with this mix of mods.
> But this mix is for screenshots so it doesnt matter how many fps i have.


Is it because you're maxing out VRAM?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Is it because you're maxing out VRAM?


Not always low performance mean not enough VRAM.

Im getting:

*2560x1440:* 15-20fps
*1280x720:* 30-35fps (but not the same quality as 1440p, i lowered some options for the video im uploading to Youtube with in-game scenes)

Screenshot *directly* from Fraps:


----------



## Invisible

Help me out folks if you would please. Starting to visually mod Skyrim over again so I've almost forgotten everything









What is the difference between ENB, Enhanced Shaders, and Realistic Lighting? I know forever ago I just had RL cause I think it couldn't work with ENB in the beginning, but I'm sure things have changed now and I'm trying to find the best combination cause I absolutely loved RL and do not think I could live without it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Not always low performance mean not enough VRAM.
> Im getting:
> *2560x1440:* 15-20fps
> *1280x720:* 30-35fps (but not the same quality as 1440p, i lowered some options for the video im uploading to Youtube with in-game scenes)
> Screenshot *directly* from Fraps:


How do you manage to get poor fps? I get 60fps(VSync) constant at most of the time with few small texture mods. 30-60fps with TV ENB and beautiful Skyrim. GTX 670 is more powerful than my setup.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> How do you manage to get poor fps? I get 60fps(VSync) constant at most of the time with few small texture mods. 30-60fps with TV ENB and beautiful Skyrim. GTX 670 is more powerful than my setup.


SSAO, SGSSAA, higher ugrids, etc...
I can get almost the same quality (disabling some options) and get around 40-50fps outdoors with lo, but for screenshots it doesnt matter how many fps i have, all i want is the best quality.

As I said before, i get 60-80fps easily (i mean outdoors/cities/forests of course) on *default*.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

How do you set the FOV to be wider? I know it's a console command, but I don't know what it is. Help please?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> How do you set the FOV to be wider? I know it's a console command, but I don't know what it is. Help please?


fov x (x represting the amount of degrees your field of view will be )


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> SSAO, SGSSAA, higher ugrids, etc...
> I can get almost the same quality (disabling some options) and get around 40-50fps outdoors with lo, but for screenshots it doesnt matter how many fps i have, all i want is the best quality.
> As I said before, i get 60-80fps easily (i mean outdoors/cities/forests of course) on *default*.


What's SGSSA? What ugrids do you set to? I have mine set to 9 and AO to performance. What do you mean by default?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> fov x (x represting the amount of degrees your field of view will be )


Didn't realize it was that simple. Do you think 90 would be too wide for a 4:3 monitor?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What's SGSSA? What ugrids do you set to? I have mine set to 9 and AO to performance. What do you mean by default?


SGSSAA = http://naturalviolence.webs.com/sgssaa.htm

Im using ugrids 9 and "by default" i mean by default, without mods on Ultra quality.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Didn't realize it was that simple. Do you think 90 would be too wide for a 4:3 monitor?


Don't think so, you can try in real time tho, thats the beauty, it switches it immediately. So you can experiment with 85-105 and everything in between.


----------



## ASO7

720p please =)


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I really want to get a cheap LED 1080p monitor soon. 4:3 is just soooo 2006 at this point. This monitor was a High School graduation gift, and it's still running strong 6 years later. I could definitely use a widescreen monitor for games, though.


----------



## _Nikhil

@ASO7 That video looks epic. Can't believe the in-game grass can look so good. One of the things I noticed, your sky is so blue compared to most others screenshots.
I need to download Skyrim Realistic Overhaul right now.


----------



## Invisible

So I have not come into any graphical errors at all until I just installed Superb's ENB. Let me get this out of the way, ENB's DOF is disabled so what is causing this is not a confliction with Dynavision. I've installed ENB tons of times before and I know everything is in the right location and never got any problems, so I'm thinking this is probably just a loader order issue, but I can't seem to fix it myself. See if you folks can help.

This is what I'm getting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















And this the load order for everything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @ASO7 That video looks epic. Can't believe the in-game grass can look so good. One of the things I noticed, your sky is so blue compared to most others screenshots.
> I need to download Skyrim Realistic Overhaul right now.


Honestly, I wasn't impressed with SRO. I found HD2K to be much more noticeable.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 720p please =)


Nice video. I'm surprised you lost a lot of fps without hitting VRAM limit. Which mod do you think it's your big performance killer? An ENB with SSAO and DOF on?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Honestly, I wasn't impressed with SRO. I found HD2K to be much more noticeable.


I already have HD2K, But the SRO is 3GB which probably means it has some textures that HD2K doesn't have.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Check out this mod pack on Skyrim Nexus that includes SRO, HD2K, and Serious HD Retexture, and apparently is configured so the overlaps give the best possible image quality.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801/

I'm guessing this would be a good starting point for anyone looking to mod Skyrim for the first time.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Nice video. I'm surprised you lost a lot of fps without hitting VRAM limit. Which mod do you think it's your big performance killer? An ENB with SSAO and DOF on?


SSAO and DoF are massive performance hits for ENB.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> SSAO and DoF are massive performance hits for ENB.


Good thing I don't need both of them. I'm not a big fan of DOF and SSAO causes water transparent bug which bothers me.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Maybe not the most impressive, but I like the way mine looks.

Mods I use (though not all of them apply to these shots) : HD2K, Realistic Fire and Embers, Realistic Water, Realistic Snowflakes, Enhanced Night, No More Blocky Faces, Detailed Faces by Xenius, Quality Map with Roads, SkyUI, Lockpick Pro

I want to install Vibrant ENB soon, but I'm not really in a hurry. I like this look just fine.


----------



## Invisible

After hours of tinkering all day, I finally got the perfect Skyrim, and it feels just great. While taking this picture I was getting about 45fps in Whiterun with 2.45GB of VRAM being used on my 7950, haha. Just a screenshot testing the DOF. Using Enhanced Shaders with the FXAA add-on, all default settings.

Visually, this is perfect. Performance wise, it's almost perfect seeing how much mods besides these I actually have. I never dip below 35, and I'm usually at 45-50, and always at 60 in enclosed areas of course. Gameplay wise though, I'm getting some texture flickering and whenever I turn a certain way at certain objects, all foliage and rocks (well pretty much everything) turns much blacker. Trying to figure those out soon though.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Check out this mod pack on Skyrim Nexus that includes SRO, HD2K, and Serious HD Retexture, and apparently is configured so the overlaps give the best possible image quality.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801/
> I'm guessing this would be a good starting point for anyone looking to mod Skyrim for the first time.


Nice find, will give it a shot tonight!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Nice video. I'm surprised you lost a lot of fps without hitting VRAM limit. Which mod do you think it's your big performance killer? An ENB with SSAO and DOF on?


All !, SSAO/AO, MSAA, negative LOD, FXAA, Higher ugrids, the grass/trees, SGSSAA...

I can get around *50fps* in that scene with ENB enabled (maybe 60fps without ENB) but disabling most of that options.



And i have the DOF disabled =)


----------



## Derko1

Some from around Windhelm:


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> lol i know, i guess im just jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as long as my setup is good for me thats fine, I just wish I could get it looking like some of the shots in this thread


Believe me, it takes time and effort, especially if you actively play the game as opposed to guys like Unreal (AS07), who aim to take the most beautiful screenshots.

I play Skyrim most days of the week, and can honestly say I split my time almost half between modding it, half between playing it, just so that I'm always pushing for better and better quality, while still being able to pull good framerates. It's hard work, but it's worth it.


----------



## _Nikhil

Just downloaded SRO.
Here is a bit of comparison between Vanilla, SRO(Skyrim Realistic Overhaul) & HD2K textures

1

Vanilla

SRO

HD2K


2
Vanilla

SRO

HD2K


3
Vanilla

SRO

HD2K


Is it me or there isn't much improvement between Vanilla and SRO ?


----------



## Derko1

I took a similar pic of one of yours... I was curious what was I using, since I installed both on top of each other... but I'm not really sure. (Edit: Ok I'm slow... I'm using HD2K. Just looked again at the ground texture pattern...







... what is cool, is that you can see elements from both in my shot. My walls are from one, wood from another and the ground from the other.)

I'm guessing you're not using an ENB?



Mine:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some from around Windhelm:


Windhelm actually looks great in those pics! That city looks so terrible in vanilla, dirty, grimy and dark.


----------



## [email protected]

Starting to build up a story here...


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Just downloaded SRO.
> Here is a bit of comparison between Vanilla, SRO(Skyrim Realistic Overhaul) & HD2K textures
> 
> *IMAGES*
> 
> Is it me or there isn't much improvement between Vanilla and SRO ?


I dont think improvement is the right word. Their isn't much change in the overall look of the game, which is intended. The textures however, are much higher quality. After seeing those direct comparisons I'm going to use SRO this weekend and mix things up. I've always stuck my HD2K, but I think in that comparison shot it looks too far from the original look of the game.


----------



## Derko1




----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm guessing you're not using an ENB?


The lighting in your shot looks great. I guess its because of the ENB, what ENB are you using ?
I'm sure I was using Super ENB in these shots. But I cant use SSAO presets or my fps below 40. I'll try to post some with and without ENB comparison shots later.


----------



## tech99




----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Bastyn99

Hey Lifeshield, how come I can't find your Beautiful Skyrim ENB on SkyrimNexus anymore? Is it removed, renamed, getting updated?


----------



## _Nikhil

Tried to experiment with Opethfeldt ENB but it made my game noisy & blurry.

Alternative preset.







Main Preset


----------



## majin662

for anyone using Climates of Tamriel I highly reccommend trying out ProjectEnb. loaded it up tonight, will post screenies later but at work right now.


----------



## Sammole

what sorta FPS u getting with that?


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Here's my attempt at some good pictures.




Might be me, but I'm not a big fan of most ENBs for actual gameplay. For screenshots though, most of them look amazing.


----------



## shaderlord

Climates of Tamriel with a combination between Project ENB and Quietcool ENB


----------



## Derko1

Wow those look incredible!









What do you mean mix of the two enb's? What did you mix?


----------



## shaderlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow those look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean mix of the two enb's? What did you mix?


I used Project ENB files, but in the "enbseries.ini" of Project ENB I used the settings from Quietcool ENB for "ENVIRONMENT" and "SKY" sections. I also used a SMAA injector that comes with Quietcool ENB in the pictures.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaderlord*
> 
> I used Project ENB files, but in the "enbseries.ini" of Project ENB I used the settings from Quietcool ENB for "ENVIRONMENT" and "SKY" sections. I also used a SMAA injector that comes with Quietcool ENB in the pictures.


would you mind posting the ini file? I'd like to do the same thing

or at least the values used?


----------



## Simca

All the new graphics mods look amazing, sadly I lost interest in the game after a few months and before the content creator was released.


----------



## shaderlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> would you mind posting the ini file? I'd like to do the same thing
> or at least the values used?


For anyone interested here's my tweaked ENB that I used in the pictures: http://www.mediafire.com/?f8bm28o29sk2vbk

More shots:


----------



## Derko1

Thank you SO MUCH FOR SHARING! Trying it out now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey Lifeshield, how come I can't find your Beautiful Skyrim ENB on SkyrimNexus anymore? Is it removed, renamed, getting updated?


I removed it because, to be quite frank, some people just have no respect for the amount of time that went into them (and no it has nothing to do with endorsements, I don't mean in that way at all).

So I removed them and have no intention of putting them back up. I removed them from my website also and have also withdrawn from Nexus. I doubt I'll bother with them again as I'm not playing Skyrim currently and have uninstalled it from my PC.

There's plenty of good configurations on the Nexus so I'm sure you will find something to your liking.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaderlord*
> 
> For anyone interested here's my tweaked ENB that I used in the pictures: http://www.mediafire.com/?f8bm28o29sk2vbk
> More shots:


So I love it! It looks excellent... I'm not much for those drab... crap smeared on the screen enb's. Great job combining them.











One thing I am getting though is weird shadows... there's a blue tint in them... and even if I bring down the shadow intensity WAY DOWN... it doesn't do anything... anyone know what it could be?

EDIT: Nevermind... I was playing around with the pixel format in the AMD CCC... and forgot to put it back to RGBFull... I've been using limited for movies and full for games.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I removed it because, to be quite frank, some people just have no respect for the amount of time that went into them (and no it has nothing to do with endorsements, I don't mean in that way at all).
> 
> So I removed them and have no intention of putting them back up. I removed them from my website also and have also withdrawn from Nexus. I doubt I'll bother with them again as I'm not playing Skyrim currently and have uninstalled it from my PC.
> 
> There's plenty of good configurations on the Nexus so I'm sure you will find something to your liking.


Im sorry to hear that, but I do understand though.


----------



## crazyg0od33

dude + REP on that ENB, its awesome!
thanks so much for sharing. along with lifeshields beautiful skyrim, it is the best enb/combo I've used

Some images I took with it:













Some for fun from before the combo ENB:



And thank god OCN finally got batch uploading


----------



## iDeal

Hey all, looking at reinstalling Skyrim for an end-to-end playthrough...

Is S.T.E.P now outdated (it's been a while, sorry)? If so, what is the best guide to modding vanilla Skyrim?

I have an old copy of Lifeshields ENB







(genuinely disappointed you moved away from the ENB scene, a lot of talent), so sorted on that front. Just need to know what the latest texture mod packs are etc.

+rep to all those who help.


----------



## _Nikhil

Riverwood. Playing around with TV ENB


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Riverwood. Playing around with TV ENB


Those look great.

Did you alter the TV ENB at all? If so, what did you change? I'm going to try out TV next.


----------



## Balsagna

A couple more of mine


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Those look great.
> Did you alter the TV ENB at all? If so, what did you change? I'm going to try out TV next.


Not really, only increased the sun ray multiplier & reduced the quality values to get decent framerates. It blurs out some details.

@ Shaderlord, That enb is great, thanks for sharing. I'd like to reduce the contrast & color saturation a bit though, any idea where to change these ?


----------



## shaderlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @ Shaderlord, That enb is great, thanks for sharing. I'd like to reduce the contrast & color saturation a bit though, any idea where to change these ?


That ENB preset is configured for the Climates of Tamriel version of Skyrim. On a regular Skyrim game it may look oversaturated, but it works perfectly with Climates of Tamriel if you look at my pictures. Can't help you there, many of the ENB's I've tried all have that problem, some are oversaturated and some are too washed out.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Mr Frosty

Game really needs POM support added, textures are detailed but lack depth...


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Game really needs POM support added, textures are detailed but lack depth...


Project parallax?

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16919

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17243


----------



## shaderlord

More Climates of Tamriel


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaderlord*
> 
> More Climates of Tamriel


Some of those are looking really nice.

On my way to Winterhold for the first time.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Project parallax?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16919
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17243


I wish I could use it... but I used the STEP guide and so all of my textures are a mix of official HD Textures, HD2K, SRO and then individual files for other stuff...


----------



## crazyg0od33

I wish I could use it also








I am currently getting climates of tamriel mod to try out as well


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I wish I could use it also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently getting climates of tamriel mod to try out as well


You're in for a treat! CoT is AMAZING!!! I highly suggest using claralux, turning off fires at bridges and fires at signs. Then using Lanterns of Skyrims All in one on top of it. Both with the CoT presets... simply makes the game incredible!



After having Lydia take care of some Saber Cats... I hit level 17 and all wolves turned into saber cats from level 16 to 17!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You're in for a treat! CoT is AMAZING!!! I highly suggest using claralux, turning off fires at bridges and fires at signs. Then using Lanterns of Skyrims All in one on top of it. Both with the CoT presets... simply makes the game incredible!


how do I turn off fires at bridges and signs?
thanks for the rec., trying now

*EDIT* my game crashes when I use lanterns all in one


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hey all, looking at reinstalling Skyrim for an end-to-end playthrough...
> Is S.T.E.P now outdated (it's been a while, sorry)? If so, what is the best guide to modding vanilla Skyrim?
> I have an old copy of Lifeshields ENB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (genuinely disappointed you moved away from the ENB scene, a lot of talent), so sorted on that front. Just need to know what the latest texture mod packs are etc.
> +rep to all those who help.


I recently did STEP with a fresh install a few weeks ago. Others might disagree with me, but I don't think it is outdated. I had a very positive experience with it. I only play with 1440x900 and if you follow the instructions it will look very nice. With your system, you could probably use the really high quality textures, not sure what that one is called. Something like Skyrim Realistic Overhaul (I think that is the one)


----------



## Sethy666

Im back!

After a nice break from SR, Im back into it.

Ive just spent an hour trawling through this thread and I have to say, the screenies are just amazing.

There goes my spare time again


----------



## MetallicAcid

A few more pics from my ENB preset.

This is using Climates of Tamriel
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## _Nikhil

Haven't yet found an ENB that looks good on all of Skyrim (specially around Whiterun)


----------



## iLLGT3

I can't seem to locate the "Unreal" ENB's. They're all gone from the Nexus site.









NVM........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I removed it because, to be quite frank, some people just have no respect for the amount of time that went into them (and no it has nothing to do with endorsements, I don't mean in that way at all).
> 
> So I removed them and have no intention of putting them back up. I removed them from my website also and have also withdrawn from Nexus. I doubt I'll bother with them again as I'm not playing Skyrim currently and have uninstalled it from my PC.
> 
> There's plenty of good configurations on the Nexus so I'm sure you will find something to your liking.






Well, what ENB's do you lot recommend? I've tried the sharpshooter ones, Superb, and the Unreal set.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I far and away recommend the ENB combo that shaderlord posted a few pages back.
It looks so much better in person also.
This is it with climates of tamriel mod:


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I far and away recommend the ENB combo that shaderlord posted a few pages back.
> It looks so much better in person also.
> This is it with climates of tamriel mod:
> 
> *snip*


So do I!! It totally replaced my own. One thing I did not like was how dark certain shadows were... to the point of losing all detail and just being pitch black. So I reworked the lighting to darker, but less contrasty... and am using my own color palette. I also didn't like how the clouds and sky looked so I changed that too. I also like to have a blindingly bright sun when you look at it and also added lens flare. I love lens flare from spells... the flashes back and forth look awesome!

I know some my think it's too colorful... but it can be toned down a bit using imaginator... I actually cranked it up by 10 to take these pics.


----------



## iLLGT3

EDIT: NVM, giving it a try. So far, I like it. You use imaginator to change some settings?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So do I!! It totally replaced my own. One thing I did not like was how dark certain shadows were... to the point of losing all detail and just being pitch black. So I reworked the lighting to darker, but less contrasty... and am using my own color palette. I also didn't like how the clouds and sky looked so I changed that too. I also like to have a blindingly bright sun when you look at it and also added lens flare. I love lens flare from spells... the flashes back and forth look awesome!
> I know some my think it's too colorful... but it can be toned down a bit using imaginator... I actually cranked it up by 10 to take these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Question:
any way to share some of the shadows and sky settings? I was on the thalmor embassy mission and the only thing I noticed was when in a non-lit indoor area, I literally couldnt see anything, I was just swinging at the guards noises haha. or the color pallet?
Thanks again


----------



## shaderlord

More Climates of Tamriel


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## gtarmanrob

Holy...

Shaderlord, what enb you running with climates of tamriel? Those screens are the best yet imo. Lifeshield has some serious competition now


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Holy...
> Shaderlord, what enb you running with climates of tamriel? Those screens are the best yet imo. Lifeshield has some serious competition now


Lifeshield quit... and shaderlord was nice enough to post his set up in this post here.

Those shots are incredible!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Question:
> any way to share some of the shadows and sky settings? I was on the thalmor embassy mission and the only thing I noticed was when in a non-lit indoor area, I literally couldnt see anything, I was just swinging at the guards noises haha. or the color pallet?
> Thanks again


I don't think mine will help you with interiors. I suggest playing with the ambient intensity... for day for outside daytime and nights for interiors and obviously nights.

Like I said, I made them darker but less contrast. So I think because of your display you should just play around with them on your screen to see what looks right.

Then use shadow intensity to fine tune the shadows to have them look exactly the darkness you want. For the skies, just decrease sky desaturation by a few ticks.


----------



## GeforceGTS

It's not a competition anyway since it's all personal preference ;x

My config is looking a little dark, finding it hard to get a good balance with this palette


----------



## Derko1

Ofcourse it isn't!!!

If you have photoshop, open the palette you are using and go into curves and play around with it to make it slightly lighter. You could even try using some of the presets... like less contrast... you get the idea.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Indoor lighting.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## gtarmanrob

haha i know its not a competition, but everyone still has their personal vote for who has the best looking custom ENB. giving credit where it is due. imo, Lifeshield had the best looking screens based on their own Unreal Cinema. i personally didnt want it as my own ENB as it was quite dark and gloomy.

now though, imo shaderlord has something special going. bout to try it now.

and just got my new Catleap Q270 goin, so here comes 2560x1440 goodness









EDIT:

ok need help, everything works fine in my game, all mods etc. but when i copy shaderlord's tweaked ENB files into my Skyrim directory, game crashes.

shaderlord - im running Climates of Tamriel and various other mods. to get your settings, all i was meant to do was copy/paste those ENB files in, correct? or is there something else i need?

i dont have any injectors installed or anything, i thought those files came with your .RAR. do i need something else? as i said if i remove your ENB, game runs and plays fine with all my current mods on.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> It's not a competition anyway since it's all personal preference ;x
> My config is looking a little dark, finding it hard to get a good balance with this palette


What ENB are you using here ?

@Shaderlord Some of the screenshots are looking great there.


----------



## gtarmanrob

nvm sorted my issue out, was the bloody Galaxy XtremeTuner Plus running.

@ Nikhil, dude thats really nice. may i suggest a mod called iHud or Immersive Hud. needs script dragon to run. basically at a button press, for me its 'I' cause im so original, can hide all HUD signs like compass, health bar etc. so can take completely clean uninterrupted photos. i only suggest coz personally i find the compass bar kinda annoying when taking scenic pics


----------



## crazyg0od33

I have ihud but I have no idea how to change the button needed for removing the compass. I like I for my inventory, and idk how to change the key for ihud. I want it to be like insert or something unused normally


----------



## gtarmanrob

i think it was either assignable at installation, or you had to go find the config file and edit it. cant remember for sure though haha.


----------



## Derko1

No hud other than a single dot cross hair is where it's at (plus disabling fast travel)! Best immersion possible! Plus you get to discover many more things you normally wouldn't have...

But the people of Skyrim should never expect me to get ANYTHING done right away obviously. Since I'm always running off to new things... *oooh pretty flower!!!**** Look there's a cave!***** There's a fort on my way to that cave though! Lets go there first!


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> nvm sorted my issue out, was the bloody Galaxy XtremeTuner Plus running.
> @ Nikhil, dude thats really nice. may i suggest a mod called iHud or Immersive Hud. needs script dragon to run. basically at a button press, for me its 'I' cause im so original, can hide all HUD signs like compass, health bar etc. so can take completely clean uninterrupted photos. i only suggest coz personally i find the compass bar kinda annoying when taking scenic pics


Thanks for the mod. I realised. I hardly use the compass, I might its transparency to 0 the next time I play & see how that goes.

Any one installed the "static mesh improvement mod" manually. I messed up the barrels. Some other stuff also show this color.


Some other screenshots.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I removed it because, to be quite frank, some people just have no respect for the amount of time that went into them (and no it has nothing to do with endorsements, I don't mean in that way at all).
> 
> So I removed them and have no intention of putting them back up. I removed them from my website also and have also withdrawn from Nexus. I doubt I'll bother with them again as I'm not playing Skyrim currently and have uninstalled it from my PC.
> 
> There's plenty of good configurations on the Nexus so I'm sure you will find something to your liking.


So you're going to let all of that development time go to waste by not letting anyone use it? There are plenty of respectful people who have used it, and more who want to use it. It takes no energy to leave something up on a website.

Just seems like more of a waste of your time to take it down.


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ Nikhil. wow really nice man. i didnt have that issue with SMIM but i used NMM to install so i got nothing for you there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> No hud other than a single dot cross hair is where it's at (plus disabling fast travel)! Best immersion possible! Plus you get to discover many more things you normally wouldn't have...
> But the people of Skyrim should never expect me to get ANYTHING done right away obviously. Since I'm always running off to new things... *oooh pretty flower!!!**** Look there's a cave!***** There's a fort on my way to that cave though! Lets go there first!


haha yeah mate im terrible at that too. dunno how many times a simple quest to go find a book has taken me about a week to complete, coz i get so sidetracked with other stuff along the way. i try not to fast travel so much now, especially with all my graphics mods and ENB. goes to waste if you just warp everywhere.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Derko1

I wonder if the water is warm...?


----------



## crazyg0od33

you mind if I snag your color pallet?
I like it a lot?

*edit*
I also found this post with all of the iHUD toggle values:
http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/492568-immersive-hud-ihud/page__st__1330

Could someone help me out though. when I replace the default key, do I replace it with this whole line -
VK_INSERT 0x2D Insert
or JUST the 0x2D part?

Thanks


----------



## IronWill1991

The project reality is really dark at night. Almost pinch black. Is there any way to make it brighter?


----------



## tech99




----------



## IronWill1991

TV ENB is great with project reality and warmer nights. It's no longer pitch black.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Derko1

Hey there! That's a very nice red sweater!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Dragons!


----------



## crazyg0od33

what are you using to monitor GPU?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what are you using to monitor GPU?


That's MSI afterburner... it doesn't work right with ENB though. Not sure if he has ENB working in those pics... for me it doesn't work anyways.

btw the palette i used in those pics was the one that was in the pack that shaderlord put up. I actually like the darkness it has a lot.


----------



## IronWill1991

MSI Afterburner is working with TV ENB for me, but I haven't activate OSD server.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> MSI Afterburner is working with TV ENB for me, but I haven't activate OSD server.


How do I even disable the OSD server? It's always running for me and I just have it off... how do you make it work without using the OSD server?

Edit: I got it disabled... I think it may be an issue with crossfire even... cause there's a lot of flickering too.

Some more to stay on topic ofcourse!


----------



## crazyg0od33

here's my big issue with shadows, and it's on mostly everything, can anyone help?
This is with the combo ENB and default settings/color pallet. this is also what its like when I go inside during the day and there are no torches or lights in the room. I cant see a thing



All help is appreciated. I'm guessing there's a shadow setting somewhere I can edit?

I had enabled ambient occlusion but I tried shutting it off and it is still the same.
Thanks


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> here's my big issue with shadows, and it's on mostly everything, can anyone help?
> This is with the combo ENB and default settings/color pallet. this is also what its like when I go inside during the day and there are no torches or lights in the room. I cant see a thing
> 
> All help is appreciated. I'm guessing there's a shadow setting somewhere I can edit?
> I had enabled ambient occlusion but I tried shutting it off and it is still the same.
> Thanks


this is just a guess, but depending on what verison of ENB you are running, apparently you are meant to make sure these lines have these values in your SlyrimPrefs.ini. this is for the latest 0.114 ENB but might help you?

bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1

have you done that by any chance? i have no idea if that will help haha, i just see it all the time when you try different ENBs, the ENB dev himself says to do it.


----------



## Derko1

BTW what color palette do you guys like most?

Bright:


Neutral:


Dark:


----------



## GeforceGTS

I prefer the dark one


----------



## gtarmanrob

for me definitely that dark one mate


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Exact same issue I was having! Here try my enb and color palette... Then use IMAGINATOR and set the contrast to -10 (SUPER IMPORTANT THAT YOU DO THIS... OR THE SHADOWS WILL CONTINUE TO LOOK BLUE) and it should solve your shadow issue. See attached.
> 
> Derko ENB.zip 40k .zip file
> 
> I am not using the one that was posted here though... I used ProjectENB as my base... so it may be a lot different than what you had in yours. I also do not use AO or DoF, so you'll have to enable those. Please post shots of the same areas when if you try it out, I'm curious to see how it would look for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what color palette do you guys like most?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bright:
> 
> Neutral:
> 
> Dark:


I'll try it thanks.
dark for me.
also the zip file wont open for some reason, it's giving an error
EDIT^^ the zip worked when opened with 7zip. I like that dark pallet for sure

EDIT: Used imaginator, and you sir deserve a +REP you are AWESOME!!!
Same tree and trees:


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'll try it thanks.
> dark for me.
> also the zip file wont open for some reason, it's giving an error


Try this one.

DerkoENB.zip 61k .zip file


It's the neutral palette though, so let me know if you want me to give you the dark one depending on how you like it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> DerkoENB.zip 61k .zip file
> 
> It's the neutral palette though, so let me know if you want me to give you the dark one depending on how you like it.


that zip works
dark please, although this looks awesome as well


----------



## Derko1

Yea no problem! This one includes the dark color palette.

I also realize that some of the other settings are also stored in the other enb files... so here's the whole pack for anyone who may want to try it. Just simply unzip into your Skyrim main folder and make sure you erase all other ENB files. I also use darker dungeons, so you may or may not want to use that also.









Derko ENB 113.2.zip 520k .zip file


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea no problem! This one includes the dark color palette.
> I also realize that some of the other settings are also stored in the other enb files... so here's the whole pack for anyone who may want to try it. Just simply unzip into your Skyrim main folder and make sure you erase all other ENB files. I also use darker dungeons, so you may or may not want to use that also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derko ENB 113.2.zip 520k .zip file


Thanks so much I LOVE IT!!!
here are some shots:
this was one of my bloodiest fights haha. My finishing move was a stab just below the throat, and she fell on the steps. I then proceeded to drag her down the stairs while she was squirting profuse amounts of blood from her now mangled chest region



And a shot from riverwood


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> here are some shots:
> this was one of my bloodiest fights haha. My finishing move was a stab just below the throat, and she fell on the steps. I then proceeded to drag her down the stairs while she was squirting profuse amounts of blood from her now mangled chest region


The blood is looking great !! is this from the STEP pdf ?
Riverwood is a little too red for me but otherwise looking good.


----------



## IronWill1991

Does this texture pack have better textures than the ones in Skyrin HD 2K?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/679


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> The blood is looking great !! is this from the STEP pdf ?
> Riverwood is a little too red for me but otherwise looking good.


Yeah a lot of the environments are very red, I dont know why








Like, red ground almost like rock instead of grass. I'm going to try reinstalling my grass and tree mods.
but the blood is "crimson tide - Dark red"


----------



## crazyg0od33

UGH i now realize my skyrim looked HIDEOUS before. I never realized how much I hated that red.
also, IMAGINATOR is the GREATEST MOD OF ALL TIME BAR NONE!!!
It took my game from this:

to this:




Ive literally never seen anything so beautiful in person, and my FPS are great, 100% playable with no drops so far whatsoever!


----------



## tech99

Yes.Imaginator is the mos useful tool along with ENB customizer. Those two are must have for folks trying to make skyrim look at its best.



http://imgur.com/iNpau




http://imgur.com/Mj2Mw




http://imgur.com/3KXbO




http://imgur.com/O5d9l




http://imgur.com/4xuOc




http://imgur.com/1Y8OY


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> UGH i now realize my skyrim looked HIDEOUS before. I never realized how much I hated that red.
> also, IMAGINATOR is the GREATEST MOD OF ALL TIME BAR NONE!!!
> It took my game from this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive literally never seen anything so beautiful in person, and my FPS are great, 100% playable with no drops so far whatsoever!


I was wondering why it was so red before... my guess is that you did not have all the files there?









That looks excellent!







(Your shadows still look darker than mine though... not sure if you used all the files I attached... or maybe that's how you left it in imaginator?)







Only around sunset should it look reddish... naturally like a sunset should look.

5pm

6pm

7pm

8pm


----------



## gtarmanrob

must say, im using shaderlord's ENB and it is frickin epic. i havnt had time to do my own tweaking so im basically leaching off all you guys' hard work







but i truly am grateful and appreciative of all of it







so keep it up.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> must say, im using shaderlord's ENB and it is frickin epic. i havnt had time to do my own tweaking so im basically leaching off all you guys' hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i truly am grateful and appreciative of all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so keep it up.


Well... that's why this is a "community"! I love shaderlord's also, but I had the same issue that crazygood was having with the overly dark shadows that were clipping beyond black. I love tweaking and probably spend more time doing so than playing.

I have 114 hours logged on the game that steam has recorded, but the character save is only 44 hours. So I haven't even played half the time I've been in the game.


----------



## shaderlord

Climates of Tamriel


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Haven't touched Skyrim in months but thought I would play around a little (am quite rusty lol) ... Everyone is doing a nice job




































Thought I would play with some effects..


----------



## Reshkar

Was about to put out this picture, not even comparable to what you folks have :/

I have only scratched the surface it seems. Using Project Reality and a bunch of other mods I found on workshop.


What is this ENB and Imaginator?


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## tech99




----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> UGH i now realize my skyrim looked HIDEOUS before. I never realized how much I hated that red.
> also, IMAGINATOR is the GREATEST MOD OF ALL TIME BAR NONE!!!
> It took my game from this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive literally never seen anything so beautiful in person, and my FPS are great, 100% playable with no drops so far whatsoever!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why it was so red before... my guess is that you did not have all the files there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Your shadows still look darker than mine though... not sure if you used all the files I attached... or maybe that's how you left it in imaginator?)
> 
> Only around sunset should it look reddish... naturally like a sunset should look.
Click to expand...

I used all thr files on the zip. I just used imaginator to add every other color except red the same amount until it looked natural. Also my contrast is at -12 for the shadows but it could be that I use AO and some ini edits that make trees and land self shadow as well. Some of the shadows are still very dark I just don't want to go so far with the contrast that it makes the overall look worse


----------



## SovereigN7

Just recently got back to modding again and now having problems with mods orders. I've followed the guide for STEP, but often the game crashes and there is a missing body of water (literally a block of water is invisible). I think I've read that it was sounds of skyrim that caused the CTD (which is why it's hidden on skyrim nexus at the moment), and restarted again. I'm just basically following STEP again, and so far mod mod order goes like this:

Hi-Res DLC Optimized
HD Textures DLC fix 1.3b
Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurts skyrim v110
Skyrim Realistic Overhaul + 1.3 update
Skyrim HD 2k
SIMM
Enhanced blood textures
Water and Terrain enhancement redux
RCRN

These are the rather important, and others shouldn't matter about load order. I would really appreciate it if others could tell me if my load order is wrong. Also, I'm not sure about BOSS because all it does is resolve conflict then providing the best textures because some mods have better textures than others (realistic overhaul vs flora overhaul). Cheers!


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think the 3 texture packs are supposed to be BEFORE everything else, so move 2K and realistic up before flora, but still in that order of textures


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I used all thr files on the zip. I just used imaginator to add every other color except red the same amount until it looked natural. Also my contrast is at -12 for the shadows but it could be that I use AO and some ini edits that make trees and land self shadow as well. Some of the shadows are still very dark I just don't want to go so far with the contrast that it makes the overall look worse


Your display may also have the wrong settings for it's brightness or contrast. You could try this... download this calibration disc from here, that was made by the AVSForum community. Extract all the files to a folder and browse to the basic settings folder. There you will see 3 videos you need to use to set your contrast and brightness properly. Black clipping, white clipping and APL clipping which is just simply both of them combined.

In the two videos you need to see the gray scale from 16 all the way too 235. If you are not able to see any of the bars in the black clipping video, then you have the wrong pixel format in your control panel for your vid card. You'll need to switch it from full range to limited range... or vice versa. Once you are able to see the bars, you'll need to lower or raise the brightness until you are barely able to see 15. Then 16 should be totally black.

To set the contrast, you'll need to use the white clipping video. This one is pretty straight forward, you should see the steps all the way until 234 is a different shade of white from 235, which should be totally white.

Try it out and see if it helps. I am not getting any black clipping any longer in my display. Also about getting rid of red... it all depends on what time of the day is in the game. You would need to make sure that it's a sunny day and time should be 12 noon. Then play with getting rid of red. As you saw in my pics... IT NEEDS TO BE REDDISH toned when it is dusk or dawn. While noon time will have the most natural white light. So you may have your settings wrong right now if you did it early afternoon.

I played around with it so that it would have a wide range of color throughout the day... night... and in different weather.

Let me know if you or anyone needs any help. My display is professionally calibrated and the two tests are perfect on my display. I highly suggest everyone give it a shot to get the most out of the games they play.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Part II


holy cow! nice settings man! can you list all of your mods and can i have your settings? i want mine to look just like that.


----------



## crazyg0od33

spoilers please lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> spoilers please lol


lol! When are those pics even from! gotta be 100s of pages from before...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Derko, I gotta thank you man, I tried a diff. ENB, and then I didnt like it, so I completely uninstalled ENB, so I started fresh (kind of) and I used your files, and with the calibration + your files, I no longer have blue shadows, and The colors are perfect. i realized after a reinstall of ENB that there were some leftover D3D9 files such as d3d9_smaa and ..._fxaa and I think they were messing with the colors and such. no issues now.

After reinstall, noon in Riverwood, like most of my shots for continuity

I'm still gonna tweak imaginator, since I reset all the settings to default for these, but I like where it started

Before reinstall:




night shot


noon

1pm

2pm

3pm

4pm

5pm

6pm

7pm

8pm

9pm

10pm

11pm

midnight


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I think the 3 texture packs are supposed to be BEFORE everything else, so move 2K and realistic up before flora, but still in that order of textures


I do agree with that, but from STEP it says about how overwriting realistic overhaul with flora overhaul will use the worse texture, which is why I thought it would work if I had flora first, followed by realistic overhaul.

http://pastebin.com/q4X3CuK4


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## srsparky32




----------



## crazyg0od33

Alright big important question for you all. Some enb mods take screenshots in png format, while others take in bmp. I want to know where in the setting files I can change the format and/or location of my screenshot saves. It's very annoying having to convert every screenshot I take because they are all bmp and can't be directly uploaded to the sites I use. Thanks


----------



## DizzlePro

I have no MODS installed btw

SKYRI|M

KAMEHAMEHA


----------



## shaderlord




----------



## Derko1

I'm gonna have to turn down saturation... I have it at +20 right now and had not been in this area... it looks way too colorful!


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> holy cow! nice settings man! can you list all of your mods and can i have your settings? i want mine to look just like that.


All I can say is good luck, quite a few people have asked, months ago even. Propa hasn't shared a single config yet. They're always either a work in progress or he loses/accidentally deletes them (don't remember which exactly). Just an FYI.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Alright big important question for you all. Some enb mods take screenshots in png format, while others take in bmp. I want to know where in the setting files I can change the format and/or location of my screenshot saves. It's very annoying having to convert every screenshot I take because they are all bmp and can't be directly uploaded to the sites I use. Thanks


haha i came in here today about to ask exact same thing. what i wanted to know though is what program you guys are using to convert the images otherwise? my screens from the ENB are taken @ 2560x1440 so they're like 14mb each. i got a hell funny one i wanna put up


----------



## ASO7

Characters









_(around 10fps with the GTX670 @ 1440p







)_


----------



## crazyg0od33

I use avs image converter. fast and easy, but annoying. I know the opethfeldt enb saves in png, and thats what I want. I was looking through the settings of that enb but couldnt find anything to do with screenshots


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Characters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(around 10fps with the GTX670 @ 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know we always get the... I don't know from you...







. But do you know what bodies/skins/faces you are using for those? No puedo creer que no te recuerdes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha i came in here today about to ask exact same thing. what i wanted to know though is what program you guys are using to convert the images otherwise? my screens from the ENB are taken @ 2560x1440 so they're like 14mb each. i got a hell funny one i wanna put up


Obviously you are using the game through steam... so just use steam to take the picture. It would be F12 on your keyboard if you have not changed the key. I changed it to my middle mouse button to make it easier for me.

Steam categorizes them into folders and then when you right click the game in your library, you can just hit view pictures. Plus you can upload them to your profile on top of that.

AND they are all saved as jpegs. My 2660x1440 pics are 1.5mb.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know we always get the... I don't know from you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But do you know what bodies/skins/faces you are using for those? No puedo creer que no te recuerdes!


CBBE, Pretty face and some others, im just mixing mods and i got that after few hours of testing...


----------



## The Master Chief

mammoth vs dragon.

The mammoth ultimately won, and then I killed it.


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## crazyg0od33

your character looks like he just dropped a deuce in the water haha


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

and also....


lost the arrow :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


^ incredible.


----------



## srsparky32

more.










@themindatlarge you would benefit a lot from the redone nightingale armor textures









shown here. this was actually from the first week of release, my very first character:










and finally, an artsy fartsy shot.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Enjoy


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

With Shaderlord's ENB from several pages back:




With CoT and True Vision Cinematic:











'

I wish the fire/ice breath actually came out of the dragon's mouth instead of from its forehead


----------



## shaderlord




----------



## MetallicAcid

Great pic shaderlord!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


I like this shot.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks lifeshield


----------



## Hfire3

Mods are great.


----------



## srsparky32

whats with all these cartoonish looking pinup girls? this is skyrim not penthouse


----------



## crazyg0od33

I agree. I used the body mod also but I'm not turning the women into cartoon supermodels, I just made them look a little better, but some of these mods are like the most ridiculous looking things ever in a game.


----------



## Derko1

SO!!!!! I just lost my character!


























































Someone pointed out that in my pictures, Climates of Tamriel was not working. I couldn't believe and so comparing my shots to those of shaderlord... I can clearly see his clouds are different.

So I was told that Sounds of Skyrim is causing the issue. I went looking for the mod on the Nexus and it has been taken down. This is the reason why: http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/730926-you-need-to-uninstall-sounds-of-skyrim/

It causes your save to become bloated and then it also causes stuttering and all sorts of weird issues. Upon reading the through the thread and other threads in other places. A lot of the issues people are having were the same ones I was having. I followed the instructions posted there on removing it, but now no matter what I do, I always get a crash as I get near any city. Tried re-installing and none of my saves work.

They were right too... when I removed the mod, my clouds changed... lighting changed and I was completely stutter free. So I highly suggest that to anyone who is using these mods... either keep them until you basically can't play the game, because it progressively gets worst over time. Or take a chance at removing them working... or make a new character.

I guess I will start over and use the mod ACE that reworks all of the skills... I wanted to use it at some point... not forcibly... but I guess that's what I have to do now. 57 hours on that character.


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow, I need to go remove my sounds of skyrim right now!
Maybe thats why my game doesnt look quite like climates of tamriel


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wow, I need to go remove my sounds of skyrim right now!
> Maybe thats why my game doesnt look quite like climates of tamriel


The maker of CoT told me it does not work at all if you have SoS active. It's a huge difference between active and not. With my ENB I actually need to change CoT to Vanilla 3 to not have PITCH BLACK nights.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is it nicer?


----------



## Derko1

Oh yes it is! I'm upset about losing the character... but am also excited about using ACE and actually seeing how CoT really looks. It's incredible hot much more atmospheric everything is.

Getting rid of SoS also fixed texture flickering issues I was having... Where textures would go from glossy to no gloss and flicker back and forth depending on where I was standing. it's freaking crazy how many things that mod affected. It had over a million downloads between them all. It's crazy how many people it has affected too.


----------



## crazyg0od33

how did you go about removing it? I'm seeing a lot of posts on different ways to remove the mod, and also hearing that removing it can cause more issues than keeping it?
http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1375181-relwip-sounds-of-skyrim/page__st__180


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> how did you go about removing it? I'm seeing a lot of posts on different ways to remove the mod, and also hearing that removing it can cause more issues than keeping it?
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1375181-relwip-sounds-of-skyrim/page__st__180


See this post.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1375181-relwip-sounds-of-skyrim/page__view__findpost__p__21220914


----------



## crazyg0od33

I dont think my CoT is working either. I removed SoS, and this still looks the same to me? especially the clouds, they look nothing like shaderlords, similar to how you said you realized


----------



## Derko1

Fast travel from one region to another... maybe from whiterun to windhelm/riften. Then go inside a building and wait 24 hours. Come back out and TADA!


----------



## crazyg0od33

tried that and this is what I got:




Tried starting a new game just to see if it was my save file - still the same:








Even tried removing and reinstalling CoT, no dice


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> SO!!!!! I just lost my character!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone pointed out that in my pictures, Climates of Tamriel was not working. I couldn't believe and so comparing my shots to those of shaderlord... I can clearly see his clouds are different.
> So I was told that Sounds of Skyrim is causing the issue. I went looking for the mod on the Nexus and it has been taken down. This is the reason why: http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/730926-you-need-to-uninstall-sounds-of-skyrim/
> It causes your save to become bloated and then it also causes stuttering and all sorts of weird issues. Upon reading the through the thread and other threads in other places. A lot of the issues people are having were the same ones I was having. I followed the instructions posted there on removing it, but now no matter what I do, I always get a crash as I get near any city. Tried re-installing and none of my saves work.
> They were right too... when I removed the mod, my clouds changed... lighting changed and I was completely stutter free. So I highly suggest that to anyone who is using these mods... either keep them until you basically can't play the game, because it progressively gets worst over time. Or take a chance at removing them working... or make a new character.
> I guess I will start over and use the mod ACE that reworks all of the skills... I wanted to use it at some point... not forcibly... but I guess that's what I have to do now. 57 hours on that character.


just make one, and make use of player.incpcs [skillnamehere] (without brackets)

i lost my level 42 khajit a long time ago, remade with my female nord, got all the way back to where i was before. player.additem 0005ad9d for ebony ingots, player.additem 0000000f for gold









ahh the beauty of pc. even if you lose your guy, you can remake and make use of console commands and be right back where you were. redoing the quests is fun, anyway.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I can't for the life of me get it working. now im upset


----------



## Derko1

Maybe you're expecting too big a difference?









I noticed the biggest difference in the evenings and nights. If nights are super dark for you, then it is obviously working. Did you install manually or through NMM?

Also, did you delete BOTH sets of script files for SoS. The ones found in the scripts folder and then the ones in the source folder that is in there?

Honestly... it looks like it's working fine. Like I said... evenings it's when it is most noticeable.

Yours:

Mine:


Yours:

Mine:


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## HereToERADICATE

I'm using superb's enb right now and it seems my nights and some caves are just too dark. Any way to fix this? I've tried raising the brightness in game but it doesn't help.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I'm using superb's enb right now and it seems my nights and some caves are just too dark. Any way to fix this? I've tried raising the brightness in game but it doesn't help.


Edit contrast and brightness levels for night in the enbeffect.fx file. You can try raising bloom for night in enbseries.ini aswell.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Edit contrast and brightness levels for night in the enbeffect.fx file. You can try raising bloom for night in enbseries.ini aswell.


Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## _Nikhil

Enter this mine or not


----------



## _Nikhil

Sorry double post. Time to buy a new mouse.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I'm using superb's enb right now and it seems my nights and some caves are just too dark. Any way to fix this? I've tried raising the brightness in game but it doesn't help.


Download a mod called IMAGINATOR from the Nexus and tweak the brightness through that.

Some shots of my new play through.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Download a mod called IMAGINATOR from the Nexus and tweak the brightness through that.


You can do this, but it would be better to learn how to do it in the ENB itself in my opinion.

And that first shot is really good.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Thanks for that reply. I think I was maybe expecting the voids to be exactly the same as shaderlords. It does look similar. I'm content lol.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You can do this, but it would be better to learn how to do it in the ENB itself in my opinion.
> 
> And that first shot is really good.


Yeah I'd like to learn, and it looks like learning needs to be done. I'm familiar with ini's and files of this type. But the / / is really confusing me lol. Trying to read through it though.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Yeah I'd like to learn, and it looks like learning needs to be done. I'm familiar with ini's and files of this type. But the / / is really confusing me lol. Trying to read through it though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You can do this, but it would be better to learn how to do it in the ENB itself in my opinion.
> 
> And that first shot is really good.


I would highly suggest then, that you get ENB Customizer from the nexus. It'll help you keep track of changes and also it's easier to make tweaks.

Crazygood! As I kept going... my sky has started to look like Shaderlords. Look at my earlier sky when I got out of the cave and the one I have now when I got to the stones.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/987998/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/987999/


Good to see you back mate. Latest ENB looks solid.


----------



## crazyg0od33

well, I'm going to spend some time walking around and see if CoT takes over







, but for now im in a cave and I LOVE IT!!! its so dark but I think the game looks beautiful in the caves WOW!







This is an example of how dark. I cant even see faendel







Outside is amazing as well


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Hey guys, I"m trying to use Shaderlord's ENB mod, but I can't get it to work correctly. I've already done the thing required in Skyrimprefs.ini, and I simply copied the .ini files into my Skyrim directory. Unfortunately, the game crashes every single time before anything even loads. What's going on?


----------



## Derko1

Here's the difference for me from having CoT active and not...

Also... for some reason I got a huge spike of lag everywhere I go. I waited 24 hours in game and then everything was fine. You experience anything like that?

Don't forget to use imaginator... since they are save specific, you'll have to re do all your settings.

Those are amazing shots btw!

This shot does not do it justice at all! It looks so much better in motion.

Off:


On:


----------



## Slightly skewed

The only thing CoT is good for is the sky. Sure wish someone would rip that part out of it for stand alone use.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I have to disagree. The lighting overall looks much better IMO


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Hey guys, I"m trying to use Shaderlord's ENB mod, but I can't get it to work correctly. I've already done the thing required in Skyrimprefs.ini, and I simply copied the .ini files into my Skyrim directory. Unfortunately, the game crashes every single time before anything even loads. What's going on?


Do you have some sort of fps monitoring? For me, dxtory causes my game to crash when any enb is installed because it conflicts with the d3d9 file


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Do you have some sort of fps monitoring? For me, dxtory causes my game to crash when any enb is installed because it conflicts with the d3d9 file


I use EVGA Precision-X monitoring. Should I turn it off?

EDIT: It actually does work. That's too bad though. I wanted to monitor







.

It seems like I actually have to turn off EVGA Precision. Anyway around that?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Try fraps for fps. Also I think if you turn off some OSD server setting it may work? Not sure exactly


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Try fraps for fps. Also I think if you turn off some OSD server setting it may work? Not sure exactly


I did try shutting off the OSD server. Doesn't work if EVGA Precision is opened. I have to close it completely, which means I lose all my overclock settings.


----------



## robbrechter

Can anyone direct me to a working link for Unreal Cinema? I had to reinstall Skyrim from scratch today (obviously didn't back anything up, since that's always how these things go) and I lost all of my mods, etc. Nexus no longer has the page available and I haven't had much luck elsewhere.

Would be extremely grateful to anyone who could help out.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I did try shutting off the OSD server. Doesn't work if EVGA Precision is opened. I have to close it completely, which means I lose all my overclock settings.


Use MSI Afterburner. I can still run ENB with AB running in the background.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Use MSI Afterburner. I can still run ENB with AB running in the background.


What I ended up doing was disabling the Rivatuner OSD overlay for TESV.exe. Works fine now. The only gripe I have is I can't monitor anything, but you can't always get everything I guess.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If you guys are having CTD issues using precision or afterburner, use the injector version of ENB, Not the d3d9.dll version (wrapper version).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I have to disagree. The lighting overall looks much better IMO


It's subjective. But there are reasons you won't find anyone using it alone on Boris's site. I'm having some success merging it with ENB.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you guys are having CTD issues using precision or afterburner, use the injector version of ENB, Not the d3d9.dll version (wrapper version).


So use the Injector, but don't have d3d9.dll in the Skyrim directory? The ENB mod that I want to use has d3d9.dll in it. Should I just exclude it?

Alright, I got it working too. Unfortunately, I have to alt-tab in and out a couple times until it works. The first time, I hear sound and move around, but I can't see anything. I have to alt-tab out in order to see any sort of visuals.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> So use the Injector, but don't have d3d9.dll in the Skyrim directory? The ENB mod that I want to use has d3d9.dll in it. Should I just exclude it?


Yes, just delete it. Make sure you have the necessary ENB injector files for the version that mod uses.


----------



## Boinz

Fellas, I hate to bring this age old topic up, but i've been digging page after page and site after site....
I'm trying to get ENB working on Skyrim due to all the awesome screenshots.

What i've done so far

Put the enb customizer where the TESV.exe is
put enb files from Project Reality ENB (which is the enb i want)
along with about 5 different d3dx9.dll files some with d3dx9_26 or _40, none of them work, and they're all in the same spot as the TESV.exe
still, i get no changes. Theres probably something obvious I'm missing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Fellas, I hate to bring this age old topic up, but i've been digging page after page and site after site....
> I'm trying to get ENB working on Skyrim due to all the awesome screenshots.
> What i've done so far
> Put the enb customizer where the TESV.exe is
> put enb files from Project Reality ENB (which is the enb i want)
> along with about 5 different d3dx9.dll files some with d3dx9_26 or _40, none of them work, and they're all in the same spot as the TESV.exe
> still, i get no changes. Theres probably something obvious I'm missing.


Too many unnecessary d3d9.dll's. Delete them all including the customizer, and only install the files from the enb you wish to use with CoT. IT sounds like you have a bit of a mess with unnecessary files. After that's working, then install the customizer.


----------



## srsparky32

anyone using superb enb 0.90 can use the config for brighter dungeons/caves/nights.


----------



## Boinz

the ENB mentioned i needed a d3dx9.dll file, ok, i'll give that a try


----------



## Boinz

Ok, no dx dll files anywhere, no effect, tried a different enb from nexus, didn't work either.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Ok, no dx dll files anywhere, no effect, tried a different enb from nexus, didn't work either.


Do you have a link(s) to the enb related mods? Anymore than 2 d3d9.dll files and you're dealing with a mess. Effect.txt is fine. Some of these modders add in their own nonsense. SMAA and enb d3d9.dll files are all that I've ever seen as required for what you are looking for.

I should add in that at this point modding this game is a part time job, So don't get/be discouraged when getting started.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Started a New ENB (didn't think I would make another one.. or have the interest)


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm pissed! I was in a fight and went to cap a screenie, and my bow completely ruined an amazing picture


----------



## crazyg0od33

I made a thread here so I don't contaminate this one
http://www.overclock.net/t/1290159/skyrim-ctd-during-every-fight


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Just one


----------



## srsparky32

cabbage and cheese wheel party in da' house!

wierd thing though. the game will let me drop 500 cheese wheels at a time, but if i try to do it with cabbage it locks up. so i have to do it 100 at a time.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## jacobrjett




----------



## _Nikhil

@MetallicAcid - I like the 2nd & the 3rd . What level are you on ?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Also, if you are using ENB mods, is it necessary to install 2K textures or any sort of lighting mods...or does the ENB mod take care of all that?


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Also, if you are using ENB mods, is it necessary to install 2K textures or any sort of lighting mods...or does the ENB mod take care of all that?


Not required, but only makes the game look more beautiful. Lighting mods aren't required at all, this is what the ENB's affect naturally and some of them throw in lightning mods anyways.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Also, if you are using ENB mods, is it necessary to install 2K textures or any sort of lighting mods...or does the ENB mod take care of all that?


ENB mod as stated above is simply for lighting, so you'll have to get texture mods to have more details on things.

So I was using uGrids 7 before I lost my character and had never came back to the forested areas after setting it to that. SO now that I am back in riverwood, I am getting dips into the 55fps and since I use iFPSClamp 60.... my game goes into slowmotion. Since it's always gotta be at 60fps. I had to give in and put it back to 5. I'm sure in the more heavily forested areas like falkreath I'll be below 50fps.









Anyone know what the uGrids setting would stress more... vram or just vid card performance?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Also, if you are using ENB mods, is it necessary to install 2K textures or any sort of lighting mods...or does the ENB mod take care of all that?


ENB mods will only improve the lighting. To get better textures , you will need to install the texture mods. Try the STEP project here

See the difference here.
Vanilla


Only ENB


HD2k + ENB


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> ENB mod as stated above is simply for lighting, so you'll have to get texture mods to have more details on things.
> So I was using uGrids 7 before I lost my character and had never came back to the forested areas after setting it to that. SO now that I am back in riverwood, I am getting dips into the 55fps and since I use iFPSClamp 60.... my game goes into slowmotion. Since it's always gotta be at 60fps. I had to give in and put it back to 5. I'm sure in the more heavily forested areas like falkreath I'll be below 50fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the uGrids setting would stress more... vram or just vid card performance?


Pretty sure it's just GPU. Are you still running both 7970's? Because I have UGrids set to 11 I think <.< and still get good FPS


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

So I've gotten to the point where my game runs at about 38-45 FPS on a GTX 670...

Mods I have running:
Skyrim HD 2K textures (the highest quality version)
Climates of Tamriel
Immersive Armor
A Quality World Map
WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
Birds of Skyrim

The ENB I'm running is Sharpshooters Extreme Graphics Vision ENB. SSAO is disabled.

I am gaming on 2560 x 1440 reso, with 16x AF, 4x MSAA, and Ambient Occlusion turned on in the nVidia control panel. I've noticed that turning on/off AF and MSAA doesn't really seem to affect my FPS all that much.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Pretty sure it's just GPU. Are you still running both 7970's? Because I have UGrids set to 11 I think <.< and still get good FPS


I am still. I doubt you have the amount of texture mods I have. I have over 260 right now. I also peak 4gigs in vid memory... so basically maxes out my card and also dips into my ram.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Do you have a link(s) to the enb related mods? Anymore than 2 d3d9.dll files and you're dealing with a mess. Effect.txt is fine. Some of these modders add in their own nonsense. SMAA and enb d3d9.dll files are all that I've ever seen as required for what you are looking for.
> I should add in that at this point modding this game is a part time job, So don't get/be discouraged when getting started.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21034/

thats the one i'm trying to use. And i went to the ENB site thats mentioned in the description to download the d3d9 files he mentioned but having them there did nothing. I'm usually good at modding and following directions and troubleshooting and finding answers, but it seems i'm the only one.


----------



## royalflush5

Here are two of my favorites:


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @MetallicAcid - I like the 2nd & the 3rd . What level are you on ?


48 mate! I have done basically every sidequest (I think) and have kinda started getting into the main quest. Those pics are my favs too!

Cheers for the recognition


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 48 mate! I have done basically every sidequest (I think) and have kinda started getting into the main quest. Those pics are my favs too!
> Cheers for the recognition


You've just started on the main quest? lol


----------



## MetallicAcid

I've had it since February









I like to exhaust all quests until the game has nothing more to give me before playing on. Feels like I get more value out of it


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I've had it since February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to exhaust all quests until the game has nothing more to give me before playing on. Feels like I get more value out of it


i was doing that for a while, but then decided to jump on the main quest. I have most of the quests finished so far...now just exploring around with mods before jumping into Dawnguard.


----------



## crazyg0od33

New from my mandatory reinstall haha:


----------



## GeforceGTS

Decided to ditch my ENB config and give CoT a try and downloaded a config from one of you guys









I can't remember whos it was but this was the link he provided - thanks whoever it was









http://www.mediafire.com/?f8bm28o29sk2vbk

Anyway, liking it so far, edited the config a little, got rid of DoF and tried to tone it down a little.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> So I've gotten to the point where my game runs at about 38-45 FPS on a GTX 670...
> Mods I have running:
> Skyrim HD 2K textures (the highest quality version)
> Climates of Tamriel
> Immersive Armor
> A Quality World Map
> WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
> Birds of Skyrim
> The ENB I'm running is Sharpshooters Extreme Graphics Vision ENB. SSAO is disabled.
> I am gaming on 2560 x 1440 reso, with 16x AF, 4x MSAA, and Ambient Occlusion turned on in the nVidia control panel. I've noticed that turning on/off AF and MSAA doesn't really seem to affect my FPS all that much.


memory usage ??


----------



## Derko1

That's a great shot!

I ended up uninstalling the game. I am getting very bad performance for some reason. I am going to try going through the step guide all over again.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's a great shot!
> I ended up uninstalling the game. I am getting very bad performance for some reason. I am going to try going through the step guide all over again.


Lol, me too. Just finding the time to go through it all again!

Is STEP up to date though?


----------



## Derko1

Up to date to may. A lot has changed, so when you go to the mod pages, just make sure you get the latest versions. I would suggest you use texture pack combiner for the first part of installing the textures. I read on their forum that it will be used in the next update. It could be a few months is till next update they've said though.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Up to date to may. A lot has changed, so when you go to the mod pages, just make sure you get the latest versions. I would suggest you use texture pack combiner for the first part of installing the textures. I read on their forum that it will be used in the next update. It could be a few months is till next update they've said though.


Do you have a link mate?

There doesn't seem to be a download for it...









http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801#content


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Do you have a link mate?
> There doesn't seem to be a download for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801#content


Yea that's the one. Are you asking for the STEP link?

I just did the combiner and it actually lowered my texture usage to around 2.8 gigs. So I'm pretty happy about that. I'm gonna go through the STEP set up now and see how everything looks. So far, I figured out that a setting for shadows that I had turned on, was responsible for the bad performance. It was dropping my fps by 10! It also does not do anything... it seems I turned it on while testing stuff.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Do you remember what that shadow setting was? I have a lot of shadow settings enabled also


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea that's the one. Are you asking for the STEP link?
> I just did the combiner and it actually lowered my texture usage to around 2.8 gigs. So I'm pretty happy about that. I'm gonna go through the STEP set up now and see how everything looks. So far, I figured out that a setting for shadows that I had turned on, was responsible for the bad performance. It was dropping my fps by 10! It also does not do anything... it seems I turned it on while testing stuff.


Please let me know how it goes. I'm doing the Texture Pack Combiner as we speak. Doesn't this make STEP redundant though?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Please let me know how it goes. I'm doing the Texture Pack Combiner as we speak. Doesn't this make STEP redundant though?


You basically skip all the parts that deal with this mod in STEP. Because you gotta remember that STEP is WAY MORE than just simply landscape textures. I'm still not finished... but almost there. Now I'm adding all of my mods that I was using for gameplay. I finished STEP though.

I do every mod mentioned except the gameplay ones mentioned at the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Do you remember what that shadow setting was? I have a lot of shadow settings enabled also


bShadowMaskZPrepass= I had it set to 1 and lost FPS and then with it at 0 gained them back!


----------



## Derko1

OK! I am finished! So I LOVE the results. Texture combiner works perfectly and it also really does take the best. Then STEP takes care of the remainder of things.

Also CoT was STILL NOT working right before. Now it seems to be fully up. I didn't have the water reflections or the sky look like it does below.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hey Derko1 what mods/settings did you use?


----------



## crazyg0od33

did you install CoT manually or through NMM?
I tried reinstalling manually because NOW we have a big diff. between our CoT looks, and I think theres a decent difference now:


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> hey Derko1 what mods/settings did you use?


I'm sorry... but there's no specific answer to your question. I'm not even sure how I would go about getting a list of the 260+ mods I am using, Settings that I am using for what? There's a million different settings to a million different things!

Crazygood, I installed it through the NMM.

That's where it asks you if you want to install the module for the interiors. I dislike it, cause it makes everything really dark and foggy/blurry... so I am going to have to deal with having very bright light sources from fires.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys! I finally got around to posting my ENB on Nexus! YAYYY!!

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21680


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm sorry... but there's no specific answer to your question. I'm not even sure how I would go about getting a list of the 260+ mods I am using, Settings that I am using for what? There's a million different settings to a million different things!
> Crazygood, I installed it through the NMM.
> That's where it asks you if you want to install the module for the interiors. I dislike it, cause it makes everything really dark and foggy/blurry... so I am going to have to deal with having very bright light sources from fires.


fair enough thanks anyway


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm sorry... but there's no specific answer to your question. I'm not even sure how I would go about getting a list of the 260+ mods I am using, Settings that I am using for what? There's a million different settings to a million different things!
> Crazygood, I installed it through the NMM.
> That's where it asks you if you want to install the module for the interiors. I dislike it, cause it makes everything really dark and foggy/blurry... so I am going to have to deal with having very bright light sources from fires.


Just finished the latest STEP, now optimising the textures to reduce VRAM usage.

So my setup will basically be CoT + STEP. Anything else/ENB you'd recommend (gameplay mods aside)?

Thanks mate, your game looks great btw









P.S: Noticed you have a similar rig (albeit an additional 7970)... do you run eyefinity? If so, have you managed to find a fix for the stretched/zoomed menus?


----------



## MetallicAcid

*A selection from my ENB*


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know we always get the... I don't know from you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But do you know what bodies/skins/faces you are using for those? No puedo creer que no te recuerdes!
> Obviously you are using the game through steam... so just use steam to take the picture. It would be F12 on your keyboard if you have not changed the key. I changed it to my middle mouse button to make it easier for me.
> Steam categorizes them into folders and then when you right click the game in your library, you can just hit view pictures. Plus you can upload them to your profile on top of that.
> AND they are all saved as jpegs. My 2660x1440 pics are 1.5mb.


hmm ok is that how you do it too? coz i remember from the ENB readme that it says to use the ENB screenshot button over Steams screenshot system, as some effects may not come through or some weird thing like that?

anyway here are 2 of mine for now. i thought it was funny anyway. check out the giant's face in the first pic haha.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hmm ok is that how you do it too? coz i remember from the ENB readme that it says to use the ENB screenshot button over Steams screenshot system, as some effects may not come through or some weird thing like that?
> anyway here are 2 of mine for now. i thought it was funny anyway. check out the giant's face in the first pic haha.
> 
> *snip*


You are right, I have seen the same somewhere else. A while back though, I took a pic with the ENB and then through steam and noticed no difference. I've also been using those pictures to tweak the ENBs, so they must be going through right. Maybe it was older versions of it that didn't work right.

Try doing two shots to see if you're able to see any difference between the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Just finished the latest STEP, now optimising the textures to reduce VRAM usage.
> So my setup will basically be CoT + STEP. Anything else/ENB you'd recommend (gameplay mods aside)?
> Thanks mate, your game looks great btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Noticed you have a similar rig (albeit an additional 7970)... do you run eyefinity? If so, have you managed to find a fix for the stretched/zoomed menus?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10037
I recommend you get ACE... it rebalances all of the perks, so that you have specific character types. It adds tons of gameplay options and fixes for stuff that wasn't working right before. I am reading up on it now and I love the things it's added so far. You have to use it on a new character, because it will mess up the perks for an already leveled character. I also suggest installing it right after you get out of the cave from the first area of the game. I couldn't get it to work right if it was installed already. I may have done something wrong though...

As far as ENBs, Shaderlord's ENB mash up that was posted a few pages back would be the one to use. It looks great because it mates up with CoT the best out of other ENBs. You may not like how it looks at the beginning, but you have to get out away from the starting area... or even rest 24 hours before CoT kicks in so that the ENB looks good.

Have fun!









Just two to stay on topic!


----------



## shaderlord




----------



## _Nikhil

@shaderlord Lightning .. nice.


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## gtarmanrob

ok my turn. im going for the combat shot as opposed to scenic


----------



## Lhotse

ok...i'll just get em all out instead of stringin ya along, one shot at a time.


















_"I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee...and a greatsword in the guts."_










this is gonna leave a mark...


















this too..










Moonlight ride.










one for the cover of Grays Sporting Journal.










this never get's old for me... The Money Shot.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Nice shots lhotse


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Brainsick

I think it's been asked before, but how do you convert your .bmp's into high quality .jpg's? My Skyrim has like a trillion textures along with CoT using shaderlord's tweaked enb (which I tweaked even further) and i'd like to post some screens.


----------



## Lifeshield

I just opem them up in Paint and then save as JPEG. I don't do anything special with them.

The forum accepts Bitmap files as far as I'm aware, they just take a while to upload.


----------



## crazyg0od33

No it doesn't recognize bitmap in the uploader


----------



## Lifeshield

Must have been changed when they updated it then.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990637/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990638/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990639/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990657/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990659/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990661/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/990662/


those look _really_ nice. what are you using for mods ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> those look _really_ nice. what are you using for mods ?


Every graphical mod from STEP, ENB+FXAA+Realistic Lighting, plus a ton of other stuff not included in STEP (like armour mods, weapon mods, hair mods, face mods, race mods, UNP, Wars in Skyrim, Monster Wars, Warzones, etc).

Just killing time until the 25th August.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Every graphical mod from STEP, ENB+FXAA+Realistic Lighting, plus a ton of other stuff not included in STEP (like armour mods, weapon mods, hair mods, face mods, race mods, UNP, Wars in Skyrim, Monster Wars, Warzones, etc).
> 
> Just killing time until the 25th August.


wow the depth and shading is really nice. i'm just using the High Res Texture Pack 1 & 2, along with the Enhanced Distant Terrain and Sounds of Skyrim-Wilds mods i got from the Steam Workshop.

1) could you post a link to the mod site and...
2) what happen's Aug 25th ?


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> wow the depth and shading is really nice. i'm just using the High Res Texture Pack 1 & 2, along with the Enhanced Distant Terrain and Sounds of Skyrim-Wilds mods i got from the Steam Workshop.
> 1) could you post a link to the mod site and...
> 2) what happen's Aug 25th ?


1) go here
2) and just gonna assume lifeshields talking about guildwars2. i know thats what im going to be doing on the 25th









and wow i was always a bit hesitant in regards to modding skyrim, but i think im going to take the plunge. other than STEP, what are some good texture mods that you would recommend?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Second picture was on a lower res only because the game didn't play as smooth as I had hoped. BTW these are my first screens with a modded skyrim.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> 2) and just gonna assume lifeshields talking about guildwars2. i know thats what im going to be doing on the 25th


You would be correct. Early access FTW!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> and wow i was always a bit hesitant in regards to modding skyrim, but i think im going to take the plunge. other than STEP, what are some good texture mods that you would recommend?


All the must haves in general are in STEP already. Other than armour mods etc. I use UNP and Coverwomen for UNP which isn't in STEP. I also use Epic Elves and Temptress race mods aswell. Monster Wars is pretty good too.


----------



## Lhotse

Dawnguard


----------



## propa

Some new Impressions


----------



## Brainsick

Those screenshots are incredibly well taken, good job.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## propa

Hyi Guys, here some Impressions from my fototrip in the real Blackforest to compaire the colors und Lightning with ur ENB, i hope it will helps u. And some sample Pictures from my TRY









Shooting with Nikon D5100 DSLR KIT


----------



## Slightly skewed

New config I'm working on. The pics make it out to be much darker than it is. So much detail lost in the shadows.













































































































I might just publish this one! Don't quote this!


----------



## gtarmanrob




----------



## gtarmanrob




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


nice ! you got the decapitated head in the frame ! my timing isn't always fast enough, so all i usually get is the arterial spray.









@ 'Slightly skewed' that is some real nice water ! what mod are you using ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Tips? comments?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Epic brawl is epic


----------



## Derko1

Amazing pics! If I wasn't using CoT, yours would be the new ENB I would use!


----------



## MetallicAcid

*Cheers Derko1! That means alot!*









BTW, This has also been configured with CoT... Just saying...


----------



## Anglis

Okay okay, I've been out of the Skyrim loop for quite some time.

What are all these impressive graphical mods you guys are using? I must say these are making me want to download the game again.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> *Cheers Derko1! That means alot!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, This has also been configured with CoT... Just saying...


DOWNLOADING RIGHT NOW!

You should contact the creator of CoT and let him know and put that up on your description. You'll get 1000s more dl's. He features the ENBs geared to his mod on the front page of his description.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm also Downloading now, and BTW derko, you probably didnt save your old saves, but in case you were wondering:
I reinstalled my skyrim as I said earlier, and I just today tried putting my old saves back in, and now I can play my old character NO issues whatsoever, and it's awesome!


----------



## Derko1

I did not... but I am glad. ACE changes the game so much! The skill tree is SOOO MUCH better. Glad you got yours working though!









Don't know if anyone cares... but when you post pictures... if you look at the line that it creates when you upload it... it'll have the sizes of them in the name... if you change it to 1280 and 1000 the numbers you see... they'll be large.

ie:
[IM G]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/992242/width/*1280*/height/*1000*[/IM G]

It helps people like me with 54in screens... since it's SOOOO TINY to look at without re-sizing them.







Then I have to click each one to see them in their glory!


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I tried ACE but I was so far in that it actually made it worse. But I want to try it next time I start up a character.
The following are with MetallicAcids amazing ENB!




















The dragon attacked me at Riverwood, and just about everyone in riverwood except like 5 people died haha. It actually made me sad to see Alvor go, since I always sold him gear I had

The lightning is "Lightning during thunderstorms mod" which is advertised on CoT's page as being compatible.

Some more:




Spoiler: Hello Sexy Mage Lidya (SOME BUTT)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah I had 24 and was too lazy haha. I wish they gave more size options in the uploader

also @metallicacid, you will be my first endorsement ever on nexus. this ENB is stunning. That one and shaderlord's with the settings derko gave are my 2 favorites so far.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah I had 24 and was too lazy haha. I wish they gave more size options in the uploader
> also @metallicacid, you will be my first endorsement ever on nexus. this ENB is stunning. That one and shaderlord's with the settings derko gave are my 2 favorites so far.


Thank you so much Crazygood! I'm really happy you are enjoying it as much as I do









Thanks for the tip Derko1, I'll send off an email when I get a chance to CoT author. BTW did you like it with CoT?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> Okay okay, I've been out of the Skyrim loop for quite some time.
> What are all these impressive graphical mods you guys are using? I must say these are making me want to download the game again.


the easiest way is to just get the free High Res Texture Packs 1 & 2 which is free DLC from Steam that also has the Steam Workshop which is stocked with thousands of mods from graphics to armor, new houses, etc. and all you do is just click the mod and Steam loads it for you.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## gtarmanrob

ASO7 ... what mod is THAT?


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As always, great work mate.

Would it be possible to share your ENB and INI? +rep


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Using Metallic's enb. Loving it so far except I'm getting random freezes and have to kill it in task manager. I also used his INI's so maybe that's doing it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

dont even try asking ASO for the mods lol. he uses so many and cant tell us what he uses in each set of shots. and then somoene (I forget the name) will come here and tell you that theyre photoshopped after the fact, and then itll blow over and nobody will care whether they are or not...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> dont even try asking ASO for the mods lol. he uses so many and cant tell us what he uses in each set of shots. and then somoene (I forget the name) will come here and tell you that theyre photoshopped after the fact, and then itll blow over and nobody will care whether they are or not...


You forgot to add that then he'll post shots again some time in the future and start the cycle again.


----------



## crazyg0od33

woops. forgot that part









to stay on topic


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks for trying my ENB here to eradicate!

I hope that the PM explained the cause of your low fps, and I hope that it works out for the best!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Using Metallic's enb. Loving it so far except I'm getting random freezes and have to kill it in task manager. I also used his INI's so maybe that's doing it.]


It's your 'PCB' -Purge Cell Buffer, this clears the memory cache, and no matter what your VRAM is, if you use mods this will fill up and cause stutter and crashes.

Documents\My Games\Skyrim\skyrim.ini
[BackgroundLoad]bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=1
If set to 1, this option removes a range of unnecessary data when you Fast Travel to another location. This can help keep memory usage down for those with less RAM, so it is recommended such people set this to 1, otherwise leave it at 0.

or load this...
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=86505256&searchtext=


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok metallic all this ranting and raving, i gotta try this. where did you upload your ENB?


----------



## Derko1

I have not had a chance to try your ENB metallic. I dl'd it and noticed you used SMAA? I know in the past I've had issues with them when I remove it... don't know why. You don't have a version without it? I use 4xSSAA and 4xMSAA, so I don't typically use post process aa.

Great shots crazygood! I've never gotten to visit the shrine yet.


----------



## gtarmanrob

well im still using shaderlord's ENB and it blows my mind every time i play. so cant wait to try Metallic's and see how it compares.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hunting mammoths is illegal!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I have not had a chance to try your ENB metallic. I dl'd it and noticed you used SMAA? I know in the past I've had issues with them when I remove it... don't know why. You don't have a version without it? I use 4xSSAA and 4xMSAA, so I don't typically use post process aa.
> Great shots crazygood! I've never gotten to visit the shrine yet.


That doesn't make any sense. All that needs to be done is set the enbseries.ini file to not use a proxy.

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=*false*
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_smaa.dll

And that's it. I don't see how there could be any 'issues' as a result of changing this. Unless he included other features into that smaa file.


----------



## Derko1

I think that was my fault then, cause I've simply been removing the files. When I do that, I usually end up with REALLY BRIGHT/DARK enb settings. I'll try it when I get home from work today though.


----------



## MetallicAcid

gtarmanrob: The preset can be downloaded from Nexus. There is also a link in my signature at the bottom of this post!









Derko1: There is also a no SMAA version uploaded on my Nexus page! Try it out maybe?


----------



## _Nikhil

Falkreath


----------



## Lhotse

i'm re-posting this as i feel it's important for anyone using some of and as many of the mods that some of us do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Using Metallic's enb. Loving it so far except I'm getting random freezes and have to kill it in task manager. I also used his INI's so maybe that's doing it.]


It's your 'PCB' -Purge Cell Buffer, this clears the memory cache, and no matter what your VRAM is, if you use mods this will fill up and cause stutter and crashes.

Documents\My Games\Skyrim\skyrim.ini
[BackgroundLoad]bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=1
If set to 1, this option removes a range of unnecessary data when you Fast Travel to another location. This can help keep memory usage down for those with less RAM, so it is recommended such people set this to 1, otherwise leave it at 0.

or load this...
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=86505256&searchtext=


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Falkreath
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Which ENB are you using.

Going to try yours Metallic!


----------



## GeforceGTS

fyi Lhotse, that is located in SkyrimPrefs.ini not Skyrim.ini, for me at least anyway.









I have it set to 1 but I still type pcb in the console to do it manually once in a while.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Which ENB are you using.
> Going to try yours Metallic!


It look like he's using TV ENB. I'm using that ENB and it looks very similar.


----------



## Derko1

@Metallic, it may just be me.... but I get very dark day time lighting.

@ 11:30am cloudy


@11:45 clear sunny


Interiors are fine though, which leads me to believe that maybe you don't have CoT running properly on your system when you created the ENB? Not sure what's going though...


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It look like he's using TV ENB. I'm using that ENB and it looks very similar.


@Derko Yeah I'm using TV ENB


----------



## MetallicAcid

Derko1, could also be that I didn't come across that weather type when making the ENB? I had big focus on cloudy weather.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll give it a look


----------



## PriestOfSin

Not the best, but not bad either. Skyrim is puuuuuuuuurty when you install a crapton of mods.


----------



## shaderlord

Climates of Tamriel


----------



## ASO7

Photoshopped as always


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice screenshots. The glorious grass mod cause a quite performance drop. I lose about 20fps with it.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Nice screenshots. The glorious grass mod cause a quite performance drop. I lose about 20fps with it.


I have around 15fps in these screenshots


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I have around 15fps in these screenshots


ssshhh!!! People might start thinking these are real.


----------



## Derko1

So I need to post some pics... haven't today.









Still using Shaderlords ENB mix edit... plus my tweaks.


----------



## IronWill1991

The screenshots look so delicious. Who can thought mods can make vanilla, a crappy graphics to one of the best looking games?


----------



## Derko1

Started a new character again... but I think this time I'll alternate between the two.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The nice thing about CoT is that is helps with the ENB clear water bug when using AO. But at the same time, it makes the water very dark. Derko1, you better offset that top end weight lest you find your character toppling over when swinging 2H weapons.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> i'm re-posting this as i feel it's important for anyone using some of and as many of the mods that some of us do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your 'PCB' -Purge Cell Buffer, this clears the memory cache, and no matter what your VRAM is, if you use mods this will fill up and cause stutter and crashes.
> Documents\My Games\Skyrim\skyrim.ini
> [BackgroundLoad]bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=1
> If set to 1, this option removes a range of unnecessary data when you Fast Travel to another location. This can help keep memory usage down for those with less RAM, so it is recommended such people set this to 1, otherwise leave it at 0.
> or load this...
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=86505256&searchtext=


This worked great for me and seems to have cured my game crashes. Still dealing with this diagonal micro stutter I'm getting though. I forced single core and fps lock in enb and it seems to help that a little. Don't remember this issue when I played on my Q6600/6850 rig.


----------



## DizzlePro

The Mods on this thread look great

Mine


----------



## HereToERADICATE




----------



## gtarmanrob

lol Eradicate, looks like all your dude wants to do is take a bush dump, but he's too paranoid


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> lol Eradicate, looks like all your dude wants to do is take a bush dump, but he's too paranoid


Yeah, he wants to poo on whoever or whatever made my game have micro stutters!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> lol Eradicate, looks like all your dude wants to do is take a bush dump, but he's too paranoid


LOL! Wife and I loved that!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> gtarmanrob: The preset can be downloaded from Nexus. There is also a link in my signature at the bottom of this post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derko1: There is also a no SMAA version uploaded on my Nexus page! Try it out maybe?


roger that, i am blind







cheers mate. gonna give it a go soon. i finally changed my character look a bit from the brutal looking Royal Blood Daedric. have mixed Royal Daedric with Nightingale. in Oblivion i always wore a hood, love that look.

anyway heres a beheading sequence, forgot i almost captured the whole thing. as soon as it happened i mashed the crap out of F12, nearly caught all of it. best to click the first pic and cycle each one fast if you can haha.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Do you have the kill children mod as well?

Have people not heard of gif's? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gif+maker


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha kill children? no. she was just someone standing there and i was bored so i thought, hmm lets see what my new sword does. i saved just before it. im not ALWAYS bad









also, uh oh. i just bought Dawnguard coz i could use a 25% off @ greenmangaming, got it for $15... but i thought it would be an optional install. just started downloading straight away. it doesnt break anything does it??


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Do you have the kill children mod as well?
> Have people not heard of gif's? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gif+maker


You sir win 1000+ internets from me!


----------



## Anglis

I have now downloaded Skyrim after not playing since Jan. because of this thread. From steam workshop I have downloaded to 39 mods. I also picked up Sharpshooters ENB, however the colors just looked off so I am using Realistic Hope ENB which looks great as well. My question is, are either one of these compatible with CoT? I noticed these two ENB use Realistic Lighting esp. yet I think I saw a few people on here using Sharpshooter and CoT. How does that work?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> I have now downloaded Skyrim after not playing since Jan. because of this thread. From steam workshop I have downloaded to 39 mods. I also picked up Sharpshooters ENB, however the colors just looked off so I am using Realistic Hope ENB which looks great as well. My question is, are either one of these compatible with CoT? I noticed these two ENB use Realistic Lighting esp. yet I think I saw a few people on here using Sharpshooter and CoT. How does that work?


As far as I know, CoT is *not* compatible with Realistic Lighting. CoT is compatible with ENB by itself, but you might need to change things (parameters) to get the look you are after.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> I have now downloaded Skyrim after not playing since Jan. because of this thread. From steam workshop I have downloaded to 39 mods. I also picked up Sharpshooters ENB, however the colors just looked off so I am using Realistic Hope ENB which looks great as well. My question is, are either one of these compatible with CoT? I noticed these two ENB use Realistic Lighting esp. yet I think I saw a few people on here using Sharpshooter and CoT. How does that work?


If you got to the mod page for CoT, There is a list of compatible ENBs. I highly suggest that you try Project ENB. It's the best by far... there is also a custom that a member put together from two different ENBs here. His SN is shaderlord, just look up his posts if you want to check out his. If you look at my pics, I am using that set up with a few tweaks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Here's the link for the lazy.. Just scroll down the description section.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*


hey! I JUST got the same sword!

Also someone PLEASE make that beheading sequence a GIF, or I will!

EDIT: Nevermind, I made it


----------



## gtarmanrob

^








nice work crazy!


----------



## Derko1

Last set for tonight!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Last set for tonight!


Nice shots and character there









What armour is that on the male in the third pic please?


----------



## MetallicAcid

[


























***?![/b]


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats just plain creepy haha.

I may need to remove CoT dungeons, I cant see a damn thing!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nice shots and character there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What armour is that on the male in the third pic please?


That's the Heroic Imperial armor that you can make at the Skyforge. One of my personal favorites.


----------



## tech99

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7737803706/


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> That's the Heroic Imperial armor that you can make at the Skyforge. One of my personal favorites.


Very nice, thank you


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

COT is proving to be a PIA!! I mean really.. 506 unique weather systems and 2024 unique days, nights, sunrises and sunsets that all have a mind of their own when it comes to saturation, brightness, darkness, contrast etc.. etc.. lol. In any case I just raise my hand and give it a good spanking and make it do what I want lol. Picture flood.. Getting it closer to how I want


----------



## Slightly skewed

Those look pretty good. I'm having tons of issues with CoT as well. To use those darker interiors/dungeons or use enb darker dungeons? I think enb's is better, but I'm not sure just how compatible it all is.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


D00d..you killed a dog?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Those look pretty good. I'm having tons of issues with CoT as well. To use those darker interiors/dungeons or use enb darker dungeons? I think enb's is better, but I'm not sure just how compatible it all is.


I tried using (Just to see even though I knew I wouldn't like either) the darker interiors/ dungeons that came with it and also enb darker dungeons and out of the 2 I think ENB Darker dungeons is the better. I didn't like either personally as I like my dungeons my way lol.

I wish we could have the weather of COT but without all of the lighting changes it makes. With ENB we can get the same lighting and better lighting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> D00d..you killed a dog?


LOL It was either him or me... He lost


----------



## Slightly skewed

Honestly, I just want CoT skies. That's it. But to be honest, I'm not even sure it's installed itself correctly. I have several hundred hours and a couple hundred mods, and some of those mods have come and gone, so who knows what has stuck around in those game saves.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Honestly, I just want CoT skies. That's it. But to be honest, I'm not even sure it's installed itself correctly. I have several hundred hours and a couple hundred mods, and some of those mods have come and gone, so who knows what has stuck around in those game saves.


I have 371 hours logged with skyrim and I still haven't even really played the game







all that time has been working on ENB's. I have Skyrim backed up many times (the full game and each with different mods, textures, My enb's, with the saves.) My texures and Meshes, ESM and ESP's I think this time around 9 gigs or so.

I would say just Back up Your Current full game and saves and mods (Your whole skyrim folder) and start fresh so that You can work on this one with COT (if You choose) and not have to worry about losing Your current game and mods







That way You know that there are No conflicts









For Me this ENB with COT will indeed be my last with skyrim... I find myself less and less at the comp these day lol.

P.S.. Slightly skewed.. I saw Your pics a few pages ago and really dug them


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> I tried using (Just to see even though I knew I wouldn't like either) the darker interiors/ dungeons that came with it and also enb darker dungeons and out of the 2 I think ENB Darker dungeons is the better. I didn't like either personally as I like my dungeons my way lol.
> I wish we could have the weather of COT but without all of the lighting changes it makes. With ENB we can get the same lighting and better lighting.
> LOL It was either him or me... He lost


I remember console modding this dog to level 50 with super high resistances and tried to duke it out. I lost...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember console modding this dog to level 50 with super high resistances and tried to duke it out. I lost...


LMAO!! I think I might have to try it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh it's backed up. All 23 gigs of it. This is my 3rd character and I think it might be my last, for now. I just looked an it's sitting at 393 hours with this character alone. 90% modding. Shameful. but I've learned a lot and had fun, so...

For those that don't know, here is the "pro" forum for enb's. http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&sid=b11ef0ef8cef8f73665caacde1efc51f&start=4900

Even if you are getting a bit tired of the game and need a break, it's still interesting to see what people are working on.


----------



## Anglis

I went with True Vision Cinematic ENB.

Do any of you guys actually play with DoF on or just use it for screenshots? I'm trying to adjust to it.
Also this ENB comes with multiple DoF settings. What is the biggest difference between Normal DoF, Dynamic Bokeh DoF and Simple bokeh DoF?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Those look pretty good. I'm having tons of issues with CoT as well. To use those darker interiors/dungeons or use enb darker dungeons? I think enb's is better, but I'm not sure just how compatible it all is.


It is totally compatible with darker dungeons.

So if you have darker interiors and dungeons from CoT, DO NOT USE FURTHER DARKER DUNGEONS. Try it out and see if you like how it looks with just CoTs preset.

If you think it's too dark, then remove CoTs darker interiors and just use further darker dungeons. I finally was able to find a balance of how dark things are in the interiors and I like it. I also found a mod that extends the range of light the torch and candlelight/magelight spells give off. The issue I was having was simply that I was using further darker dungeons on top of the CoT darker interiors. Which made everything pitch black.

I also keep thinking that majority of who post pics that say they have CoT, they don't have it working. You WILL KNOW that it's working from how different clouds look, plus the color of the sky.


----------



## Bastyn99

Im thinking I wanna try out that Climates of Tamriel, but not sure which ENB I should get to go with it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ill be completely honest with you - I STILL dont know if I have CoT running properly. I've played with so many mods from the beginning that I dont even know what stock was like.
I'm thinking of making a backup and JUST installing CoT to see what it looks like on its own so that I can tell for sure


----------



## Lifeshield

I'll be honest. I quite simply do not bother with it. I'm happy with what I have got.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Don't get me wrong love how my game looks ATM, but I really like all the screens I see from CoT and want to see if I have it running properly or not.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Don't get me wrong love how my game looks ATM, but I really like all the screens I see from CoT and want to see if I have it running properly or not.


Yep, yours is definetely not running. You can 100% tell in your pics. I would say the same thing about Metallics. That's why his ENB works for you without it being too dark.

I think it has a lot to do with you keeping the same character save from before. Since the script problems from sounds of skyrim are embedded into your save. Just saying.


----------



## MetallicAcid

*Some preview shots for a fully compatible CoT version of my ENB. Let me know if this is to anyones interest, and I can continue working on it







*
SS taken at 11:30


----------



## ASO7




----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Don't get me wrong love how my game looks ATM, but I really like all the screens I see from CoT and want to see if I have it running properly or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, yours is definetely not running. You can 100% tell in your pics. I would say the same thing about Metallics. That's why his ENB works for you without it being too dark.
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with you keeping the same character save from before. Since the script problems from sounds of skyrim are embedded into your save. Just saying.
Click to expand...

That's where it gets weird though. I completely uninstalled and reinstalled the game and my mods, started a new character and it still looked the same as it does now. So I am gonna back up this game, uninstall again, and redo STEP with the combined texture pack and all of the texture mods and then use ACE and CoT and just level up my character in the beginning like I did before using the console. Should be a fun day haha

Edit-is skyrim script extender not compatible with it? I use that and skyui


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> *Some preview shots for a fully compatible CoT version of my ENB. Let me know if this is to anyones interest, and I can continue working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SS taken at 11:30


Looks amazing. Keep doing it since I'll test it out if you need me to when I do my reinstall later. So was the other one not "fully" compatible?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Looks amazing. Keep doing it since I'll test it out if you need me to when I do my reinstall later. So was the other one not "fully" compatible?


There was a problem that Derko1 picked up on at noon in clear weather. I hadn't come across it, but I can definately see a difference as these values that I am working with now are much higher than the original ENB.

Well, we can only see if something more comes from this


----------



## TopicClocker

Caption: Yeah....

Don't mind the Priestess in the background with no shoes, I forgot to give her some.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> There was a problem that Derko1 picked up on at noon in clear weather. I hadn't come across it, but I can definately see a difference as these values that I am working with now are much higher than the original ENB.
> Well, we can only see if something more comes from this


Was it unnaturally dark? I tried your config earlier, it looked great at times but a lot of the time it would be randomly dark like night time almost from morning till night, in riverwood of all places. It was pretty strange.


----------



## Anglis

When I get home I'm going to try out Project ENB with CoT


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> There was a problem that Derko1 picked up on at noon in clear weather. I hadn't come across it, but I can definately see a difference as these values that I am working with now are much higher than the original ENB.
> Well, we can only see if something more comes from this


That's excellent... those shots look awesome! I can definitely see CoT working properly by the looks of the sky and clouds there too. GJ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*


FUNNY GUY!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Was it unnaturally dark? I tried your config earlier, it looked great at times but a lot of the time it would be randomly dark like night time almost from morning till night, in riverwood of all places. It was pretty strange.


I like ENB really dark, so I guess it isn't something I thought about. I also have a lower brightness setting on the monitor.

Now when I am mucking around with this new config, I have been using the monitor on the default settings.

*More pics from new config! Riften Night/stormy*


























Comments?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think it looks great. maybe a little dark, but I like the lighting in the last pic a lot.
Also I'm wondering if my issue with CoT came up from my game backup? I though I backed up skyrim stock the first time, but maybe I backed up the whole game using a mod already installed that wasnt CoT compatible?
Because when I reinstalled last time, I used the backup I had made.
This time I am completely re-downloading through steam.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I think it looks great. maybe a little dark, but I like the lighting in the last pic a lot.
> Also I'm wondering if my issue with CoT came up from my game backup? I though I backed up skyrim stock the first time, but maybe I backed up the whole game using a mod already installed that wasnt CoT compatible?
> Because when I reinstalled last time, I used the backup I had made.
> This time I am completely re-downloading through steam.


A full download should fix you up!


----------



## crazyg0od33

I hope lol. The only thing I want right now is to see CoT on my own screen, and not through others shots.
Are all of the STEP mods compatible with CoT?
I doo all of them except the gameplay mods for the most part


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> When I get home I'm going to try out Project ENB with CoT


I just installed those two. I think they look really good. Vanilla nights 3 and further dark dungeons, CoT interior and dungeon option not enabled. Runs smooth and looks good, nights are dark but you can see where you're going, dungeons are darker but you can navigate without a torch most places, if not barely.

Anyway, took some pictures, some of them look a little darker than how they appear in game:


Sunset over Whiterun


Nothing like a beautiful night sky and a dead torture victim


Cool Vigilants of Stendarr don't look at explosions






The cycle from dawn till night


Obligatory dragon


This last picture is a bug that I am experiencing when using ENB with SSAO enabled. Some shadows makes the object they are cast on see through, like my shield in the picture. Does anyone know how to fix this? When I was using Lifeshield's ENB preset, the issue was fixed from v 1.4 to 1.6, so I know it can be fixed. Anyone ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey all, me again lol.
In the middle of a STEP reinstall, and just remembered that I forgot to write down my new stats this time.
do you think I'd ruin my install if I quick load up that old save, then delete it when Im done getting my stats again?
After that I'd delete the save and start completely new game?
thanks


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hey all, me again lol.
> In the middle of a STEP reinstall, and just remembered that I forgot to write down my new stats this time.
> do you think I'd ruin my install if I quick load up that old save, then delete it when Im done getting my stats again?
> After that I'd delete the save and start completely new game?
> thanks


Don't know the answer but...


----------



## crazyg0od33

but what?
lol I know I hang on to these saves but its for reasons like this one


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> Caption: Yeah....
> 
> Don't mind the Priestess in the background with no shoes, I forgot to give her some.


There is a version of that bandolier without the shoulder pad, that would like nice and not clip into your dwarven armor. Same capacity too









What is that tiger + armor mod? I have a pet sabercat, but didn't know they had an armor set for one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> but what?
> lol I know I hang on to these saves but its for reasons like this one


You mean you need to reference character stats? Shouldn't be a problem with just the STEP mods. It might throw an error on the load, but should come up fine, unless you changed ugrids or something major.. Though I thought STEP was mostly visual updates, and not a lot to do with scripting.


----------



## crazyg0od33

no I'm trying to get climates of tamriel working correctly, and my old game had an incompatible mod, but I just ran the save game one after ONLY installing STEP mods to get my character stats, so I'm hoping it will still allow CoT to work right...we'll see lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> no I'm trying to get climates of tamriel working correctly, and my old game had an incompatible mod, but I just ran the save game one after ONLY installing STEP mods to get my character stats, so I'm hoping it will still allow CoT to work right...we'll see lol


Just finish it all up. Make sure that it's working right with a new character... get to riverwood before you decide it does not work... then load the character to see the stats.

Remember how you were getting blue shadows with shaderlords config? That doesn't happen when CoT is working right... there's no need for tweaking. You'll see the blue shadows all the way until you get to the ritual stones and then CoT kicks in. Or even right after you get out of the cave.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> There is a version of that bandolier without the shoulder pad, that would like nice and not clip into your dwarven armor. Same capacity too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that tiger + armor mod? I have a pet sabercat, but didn't know they had an armor set for one.
> You mean you need to reference character stats? Shouldn't be a problem with just the STEP mods. It might throw an error on the load, but should come up fine, unless you changed ugrids or something major.. Though I thought STEP was mostly visual updates, and not a lot to do with scripting.


Here you go, It should be this one "http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8978/?tab=2&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0|:|id=8978"
You have to summon it with a flute you get somewhere, the information should be in the description.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright, I got to the stones, and it LOOKS like its working to me, since my sky was never this color before. I am asking for confirmation thought haha:


----------



## Lifeshield

The sky is a little too blue in my opinion, almost spreading into purple.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I know, I'm only asking if that's a result of CoT. I didnt do anything to the colors, so i am assuming so, but I'm not playing the game until I can somewhat confirm it. I dont want to waste so much time


----------



## Lifeshield

Clouds look good so it must be working. Skyrim clouds are awful unless you use dramatic.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I didnt use dramatic this time because I didnt want ANYTHING to interfere:

id say this is a killshot


----------



## GeforceGTS

Some shots from my attempt at ENB + CoT and yeah, CoT makes the sky pretty purple at times, I haven't even got around to trying to counter that D;

















I keep forgetting to unsubscribe to posh mudcrabs


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ok well based on your shots I think it is working. Idk how to actually CONFIRM it other than comparing to others screens but I think it's working

I laughed at those crabs.


----------



## Derko1

I took this shot at around 9 to 10 am on a completely clear day... try doing a comparison one... just get to like 9am and keep resting 24hrs at a time until you get a clear day. You're using shaderlords mash up right?

In your first shots it difinetely is working. The ones lifeshield mentioned were almost purple... see my sky? The other set though... you lost that yellow haze that it has and also the sky is a different color. You didn't change anything from the first to those right?

I know for me it came and went like twice... where the sky wasn't the correct color. Then it worked fine from there on though.

Another sign... is that the sun doesn't seem to actually rise until a bit later... it seems to be a side effect and not something directly done by the author though. My sun rises at a bit after 8 for me... I've heard a lot of people mention it. So I'm guessing it may be the same for everyone.


----------



## crazyg0od33

No I didn't change anything. Maybe I should just try waiting for 24 hrs a few times until it seems right again. But I'm glad to know it was working at one point


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I took this shot at around 9 to 10 am on a completely clear day... try doing a comparison one... just get to like 9am and keep resting 24hrs at a time until you get a clear day. You're using shaderlords mash up right?
> In your first shots it difinetely is working. The ones lifeshield mentioned were almost purple... see my sky? The other set though... you lost that yellow haze that it has and also the sky is a different color. You didn't change anything from the first to those right?
> I know for me it came and went like twice... where the sky wasn't the correct color. Then it worked fine from there on though.
> Another sign... is that the sun doesn't seem to actually rise until a bit later... it seems to be a side effect and not something directly done by the author though. My sun rises at a bit after 8 for me... I've heard a lot of people mention it. So I'm guessing it may be the same for everyone.


You can't really do a compare of a "Clear" day using COT without forcing the EXACT weather pattern and time of day as well as position in the console.. Weather patterns are based on Location in the world as well as the Quest a person is on.. There are well over 100+ "Clear day" settings/scenario's in and of it self...

Here is a Very Small sample from COT...










As far as Sky, Sun and Cloud Texture's etc. there is a total of 103 textures used for COT... Here they are..










And for the Sound files within COT there are 17 of them..










With all of the Scenario's and combinations of COT it would take an Unbelievably long time to see what each weather pattern of COT and ENB will look like,, Needless to say.. Any ENB of and by itself along with COT will Never Look Great in all scenarios with out physically changing COT for the individual ENB (which is what I am doing)

As far as when the Sun rises... it's not directly related to COT as You can control that in ENB.


----------



## Brainsick

Is it ok to use 'dramatic clouds' along with CoT? I have both installed and I was just wondering...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ok so I'll assume CoT is working since it didn't look like that before. I'm gonna keep playing around tough


----------



## GeforceGTS

I'm finding no matter what I do with ENB and CoT there is always at least one weather pattern that looks bad, if you try to compensate then it throws off another one and so on..

I hope someone has the patience to make a balanced config


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Ok so I'll assume CoT is working since it didn't look like that before. I'm gonna keep playing around tough


Looking at your pics COT is indeed working crazyg0od33 so you don't have to wonder if it is working or not







As you encounter new patterns and scenario's Your settings are gonna change Alot so keep that in mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I'm finding no matter what I do with ENB and CoT there is always at least one weather pattern that looks bad, if you try to compensate then it throws off another one and so on..
> I hope someone has the patience to make a balanced config


COT is a pain in the A++... how ever after seeing what it can add I think it will be worth the finished result... (Oh the Hours and Hours and HOURs to come







LOL )
For my ENB w/ COT I am redoing COT specifically for My ENB but it's gonna take a long time







and then in the end I don't know if the author will let me release it as I ripped his/her original COT apart and made it for mine... But it's gonna take a while.


----------



## Derko1

Wow! Well as posted... then you just gotta generally get it looking good. Then not expect it to look exactly the same next time around. I think that's maybe the main issue... wanting it to look similar to that one wow moment you may have had when you got it looking perfect.

It's so true... because I tweaked nights and then like 3 nights later... not like how I liked it.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Looking at your pics COT is indeed working crazyg0od33 so you don't have to wonder if it is working or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you encounter new patterns and scenario's Your settings are gonna change Alot so keep that in mind.
> COT is a pain in the A++... how ever after seeing what it can add I think it will be worth the finished result... (Oh the Hours and Hours and HOURs to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL )
> For my ENB w/ COT I am redoing COT specifically for My ENB but it's gonna take a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then in the end I don't know if the author will let me realise it as I ripped his/her original COT apart and made it for mine... But it's gonna take a while.


Good luck, I can't even imagine how much time it will take D:

I never actually thought of stripping back CoT too, seems it would be the best way to go, just keeping the best bits and removing any really problematic weather patterns. I wouldn't know where to start and would probably bork my game if I tried







Hopefully you will be allowed to share yours when you're done


----------



## Bastyn99

The only part of CoT that has looked really bad for me, is during a clear and sunny mid day in Whiterun. Everything is over saturated, sky is almost purple and ground and roofs are almost golden and shiny. But other than that it looks pretty decent at least, most weather patterns look great.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Me killing a moose:


Me sniping a bandit during his lunch break with my boring, non lord of the rings modded long bow







(I lost that in my reinstall):


One thing I will say - the ACE overhaul sure makes wearing heavy armor FEEL like you are wearing heavy armor. god I move so slow!!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

i've returned to the bow again, best weapon. havnt tried out dawnguard yet, but when i do expect lots of crossbow screens.

also this STEP thing, you guys talk about "installing" it... i thought it was just a PDF guide on how to edit an ENB config?


----------



## crazyg0od33

its a PDF guide of a s***-ton of mods to install in a certain order which work together to make skyrim look overall a lot better. so it is a "installation" of sorts, just not a single mod.


----------



## propa

Some new play config Stuff !


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Derko1

So I've been looking for a female NPC hair replacer forever! There was one that also changed the guys... which I hated... a dark elf with dreadlocks looked hideous!

This mod Dibellas Beauty NPC Overhaul does just that. It's pretty awesome! Have a look!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Derko what female character mod have you got going there? those girls look...hot?


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Some new play config Stuff !


Holy ****, It's Xena!!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Derko what female character mod have you got going there? those girls look...hot?


CBBE bodies... non-nude ofcourse







... and coverwomen preset #4 I believe. Then a mix of ApachiSky hair and also Cazy Hair pack. With the mod I linked that post to... Dibellas Beauty - NPC Overhaul. Clothes are a mix of Caliente's female vanilla armor and killer keos skimpy CBBE armor.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Holy ****, It's Xena!!


Not even close?


----------



## crazyg0od33

is nexus going unbelievable slow for anyone else? Its loading so slow and giving me errors whenever I try to download a mod to the NMM?? I get a "file does not exist" error every time?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is nexus going unbelievable slow for anyone else? Its loading so slow and giving me errors whenever I try to download a mod to the NMM?? I get a "file does not exist" error every time?


Happens to me quite often


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah its starting to get annoying haha. there are 3 mods I want







cant get any of them right now


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Here's a vid of the ENB i am working on. This is exactly how I like my dungeons/caves etc.. this is without any form of darker dungeons or the like.

Any how back to the COT thing..

I only uploaded this video in 1280x720 so there is no sense in watching it on full screen but clicking 720p and the square works well.

The Ratways..


----------



## crazyg0od33

is that an enb thats compatible with CoT?
also, metallicAcid, i'm open to testing your ENB if you want. I'm only home for another week or so, but I'd love to help if you need it


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is that an enb thats compatible with CoT?
> also, metallicAcid, i'm open to testing your ENB if you want. I'm only home for another week or so, but I'd love to help if you need it


Yes this is My ENB that I am using with COT (same ENB as in my recent pics).. I am ripping apart and changing COT Specifically for My ENB







I do Not use any form of darker Dungeons or Dungeons+interiors as I dislike them.


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh yeah i forgot you were editing CoT. good luck, ENB looks great!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xegm1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yAXn6.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9NOz3.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Qwo3O.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/PEdTi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AG8bK.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/gCTrU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hgpZg.jpg


TOO MUCH sharpening


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> TOO MUCH sharpening


Different Strokes for different folks... Besides Your opinion means nothing







If I wanted a Softer side of Sears look like Yours I have about 20 configs that I made that Do that very nicely and with well over 15fps.. unlike Yours.

But hey what ever floats your boat...

This is the problem with the Whole ENB thing.... Too many Ego's... Doesn't matter what game it is but it's especially true in the GTA IV ENB crowd and it's been working it's way onto skyrim. People need to get there heads out of there A++


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> Different Strokes for different folks... Besides Your opinion means nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a Softer side of Sears look like Yours I have about 20 configs that I made that Do that very nicely and with well over 15fps.. unlike Yours.
> But hey what ever floats your boat...


Wow... you take cretinism well. btw that was sarcasm in case you want to over react to it.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> I have about 20 configs that I made that Do that very nicely and with well over 15fps.. unlike Yours.
> But hey what ever floats your boat...


You dont have the same mod/config as me so it cant be compared









The performance it doesnt matter for me with the "for screenshot" game, i have other installations of Skyrim for gaming.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow... you take cretinism well. btw that was sarcasm in case you want to over react to it.


Criticism is Like this...

"You know in My Opinion it has too much sharpening"
"Great job.. but it not for me and this is why.."

Don't follow a BOLDED COMMENT with a Down Thumb... and No that wasn't sarcasm from ASO7.

But Anyhow Derko it had nothing to do with You right? lol

Enough with this /End


----------



## Derko1

Right. Maybe we can just go back to the pictures?


----------



## crazyg0od33

YAY SKYRIM!!!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

MetallicAcid CoT edition ENB.zip 89k .zip file


*OK! Version CoT is completed!*

Who ever would like to test, go for it!









Will be releasing on nexus once I have some feedback on the ENB.

*UPDATE:* Fixed weird map colouring!

*SUPERFANTASTIC ENB IMAGE SPLURGE TIME!!!*


----------



## Boyboyd

Loaded, playing now. Thanks.


----------



## crazyg0od33

also loaded, play later since I'm going to Dorney park today to ride the rolley coasters


----------



## MetallicAcid

No problem!

*BTW dont worry about the map colors, they have just been fixed







*
*BEFORE*








*AFTER*


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow thats a crowded map haha.
my map colors wer not a problem at all - I use the quality world map clear version and it looks normal
*I snuck some time in with the ENB haha, couldnt resist*

Here are a few shots (decided to play as a female this time). I love game of thrones, and my old character was Rhaegar (think its a sick name), but this time its Arya, since she's my favorite female character lol. she got a little older here though

about 9AM at western watchtower fight


----------



## MetallicAcid

Is that my preset?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yessir


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## adgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*


I really love those one


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


I was worried you were gonna say something like "that doesnt look like mine, stop taking bad pics" or something lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adgame*
> 
> I really love those one


Thanks man, those were right at the beginning of the game using Derko/shaderlord's combo ENB


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> No problem!
> *BTW dont worry about the map colors, they have just been fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *BEFORE*
> [Snip!]
> *AFTER*
> [Snip]


In the first pic... where the top of the mountain it's black is clipping beyond black. It's because CoT is not active!

I will download and post some shots up some time today.







It looks awesome!


----------



## crazyg0od33

some more with metallic's preset:

weird floating tree lol


----------



## MetallicAcid

Have you come acroos anything strange crazygood?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Some more shots with CoT compatable ENB.


----------



## Derko1

Man! Can't wait to try it. Those look really good!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## crazyg0od33

only a floating tree


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great screenshots. In third picture, the snow on rocks textures look horrible. I remember seeing this mod that fixes it. One of the screenshot shows the improved snow on rocks. I never used it.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1382


----------



## Derko1

Had to start my Lunari race character again...







... author updated it and for some reason the showracemenu doesn't work and now my character has no hair.

This time she might look prettier than the time before though!


----------



## Brainsick

Climates of Tamriel + Shaderlord's tweaked ENB:


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Great screenshots. In third picture, the snow on rocks textures look horrible. I remember seeing this mod that fixes it. One of the screenshot shows the improved snow on rocks. I never used it.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1382


I have some mods for that but i disabled all of them for these screenshots, thanks anyway =)


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Cant remember if i posted that first one already. Does anyone know of a mod/tweak thatll let me stack up my stam/magicka/health bars like in oblivion/morrowind


----------



## Derko1

Edit: Doh! Double post!

But I'll make use out of it... ^^^^^^^^^^^ I've been also looking for a mod that changes the UI position but have not come across anything. I believe that there's a ton of issues with modifying it though. You should take a look at immersive hud, not exactly what you want, but it is the only one I've found that lets you modify the hud in anyway.

You'll need to use SKSE to get it working also.


----------



## Derko1

Metallic, I was wondering if you intend to have the interior part of CoT active?

Just cause my interiors are very bright.





Exteriors are great though.

Now I'm torn on whether I like your gritty realistic look more than the color fantasy one that Shaderlord's mash up gives.









Yours:

Shaderlord's:


----------



## ASO7




----------



## rafety58




----------



## iLLGT3

Maybe one of you guys can explain to me why my shadows are purple in areas..

I'm using CoT and Metallic's preset.


----------



## Derko1

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ CoT is not working for you, that's why. When CoT is working, it massively de-saturates and lowers contrast. So it stops black levels from clipping beyond black where they look purple.


----------



## iLLGT3

I was thinking that. When I try to install it through NMM, it says "file does not exist. I tried to manually install it and it shows all the mods are active when I launch the game..


----------



## Derko1

Delete whatever you've done so far. Then find out where NMM saves your mods. Copy the file you downloaded of CoT and put it in that same folder. Now start up NMM and look for it on the list of mods. Then simply double click it there and install it!


----------



## iLLGT3

I did that and I'm still having the problem.









Did a clean install and I'm still having the problem. CoT is installed correctly, it's not like that's hard.. I can't figure this out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm having purple issues as well. I'm think patch 1.7 did things...


----------



## crazyg0od33

I have 1.7 and it all works fine


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I did that and I'm still having the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a clean install and I'm still having the problem. CoT is installed correctly, it's not like that's hard.. I can't figure this out.


Nothing to do with the 1.7 patch.

So can you tell me the steps you did? Where are you in the game that you know it's not working.

Crazygood has proved that if you're using an old save with a new installation, CoT will not work. So it has to be a new character. Old issues will get carried over into the new save. If you have Sounds of Skyrim installed, it also disables CoT.

Only reason you see purple, is because CoT is disabled.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Make sure before you do reinstall you get the character stats if you want them.
Also I recommend a straight up clean download not a reinstall from stock backup through steam


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Nothing to do with the 1.7 patch.
> So can you tell me the steps you did? Where are you in the game that you know it's not working.
> Crazygood has proved that if you're using an old save with a new installation, CoT will not work. So it has to be a new character. Old issues will get carried over into the new save. If you have Sounds of Skyrim installed, it also disables CoT.
> Only reason you see purple, is because CoT is disabled.


Baloney. My issues started a few days ago when the patch was released. The rest of this information I already know.


----------



## crazyg0od33

How would it be wrong info if I USE the 1.7 patch with NO ISSUES lol?


----------



## Derko1

I think you shouldn't even bother. Not like it matters to EVERYONE else who is using it without issues. It only matters to him and he knows *HIS* answer.

So I think I may be a bit chilly... heh?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I have 1.7 and it all works fine


Here too.


----------



## Derko1




----------



## JAUrrutia9




----------



## Schmuckley

Mr T. says: "I pity the fool that opens this page without having a T1 connection"
Seriously guys..spoilers? Spoilering stuff is easy..really.








You know..In the OP it says: "No spoilers,*1* pic per post"
Some people may have a collection..That's where the spoilering comes in :







:


----------



## Sethy666

@ Derko, nice shots there









That fight with the skeleton (pic 1 & 2) was only ever going to end that way


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Mr T. says: "I pity the fool that opens this page without having a T1 connection"
> Seriously guys..spoilers? Spoilering stuff is easy..really.


I havent seen anyone spoiler their images unless theyve been quoted in at least the last 20 pages or so...


----------



## MetallicAcid

I hace a non CoT version, give it a go, it is just as good as the CoT version









As for interiors, I was using the darker version. I'll have a look at doing a reinstall of CoT and try tweaking it after work today derko1.

Derko1 is right btw about the CoT not being activated. I have tried just now with the mod turned on, then off, and got the same effect...


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I havent seen anyone spoiler their images unless theyve been quoted in at least the last 20 pages or so...


That is seriously one of the longest-to-load pages I've experienced in a good while :







: I believe It will lock up anyone that is on dsl or lower...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think you shouldn't even bother. Not like it matters to EVERYONE else who is using it without issues. It only matters to him and he knows *HIS* answer.
> So I think I may be a bit chilly... heh?


Everyone else? You mean this sample size of 4 noobs? You just walked in the door. My set-up is far more complicated than anyone else's here, (9 months in the making), so there is the possibility the patch has affected a mod and thrown things off. Can I be certain? No. But neither can you. My dark purple shadow issue is at night only. Night settings altogether went off a few days ago and nothing I do seems to correct it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Dragon Falls Manor house mod:









Also been on a bit of a GIF kick lately lol - the beaheading at solitude where you get the necklace that reduces time between shouts:


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Dragon Falls Manor house mod:
> 
> Also been on a bit of a GIF kick lately lol - the beaheading at solitude where you get the necklace that reduces time between shouts:


So someone is getting a lil obsessed with gifs!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> *Snip*


Too much sharpe...

J/k! Shots look good man. She looks so much like the character I lost getting CoT to work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Everyone else? You mean this sample size of 4 noobs? You just walked in the door. My set-up is far more complicated than anyone else's here, (9 months in the making), so there is the possibility the patch has affected a mod and thrown things off. Can I be certain? No. But neither can you. My dark purple shadow issue is at night only. Night settings altogether went off a few days ago and nothing I do seems to correct it.


Listen man... very simply trying to help. Since Within the last 20 or so pages we've been able to get it working for people with the exact same problem. So if we're obviously noobs, then you'll have no problem fixing the problem on your own.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @ Derko, nice shots there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fight with the skeleton (pic 1 & 2) was only ever going to end that way


Thanks! That's two different skeletons, I wasn't quick enough to freeze the first one for the shot.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Messing with different ambients with COT...


----------



## Derko1

Finally found some armor that won't make me freeze to death! Also for my friend.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## MetallicAcid

So, is there any more news to be said on my CoT config?

Is it fit for release?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> So, is there any more news to be said on my CoT config?
> Is it fit for release?


I wish I could comment but i got 2 FPS when running it. I switched back to my old ENB config and got similar performance. I think it's time for a reinstall of skyrim.

Edit: It looked pretty though. Just a shame my rig couldn't run it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

For me. Id say it's ready for release. The only thing i came across while using it was that it wasnt as colorful as shader's


----------



## MetallicAcid

MetallicAcid CoT ENB.zip 89k .zip file


Hey guys!

I have updated This ENB, which removes the bright rooms, and a little reduced colour.

Please try and come back with feedback if you have some free time!


----------



## Derko1

Gonna try it later tonight. So use CoT interiors or not?


----------



## Herosonic2

Just curious, what texture is everyone using?


----------



## Derko1

If you have the system to run it... or don't mind turning down other stuff in order to get the best textures... this will give you THE BEST TEXTURES available from every pack.

Otherwise, check those texture packs mentioned there and pick one you like.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801/


----------



## Derko1

doh!









Edit: It was a double post... so might as well post a pic.

Hitting the road! Not following the main quest line this time.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> MetallicAcid CoT ENB.zip 89k .zip file
> 
> Hey guys!
> I have updated This ENB, which removes the bright rooms, and a little reduced colour.
> Please try and come back with feedback if you have some free time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll give this a go mate as I'd almost given up on CoT.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It was a double post... so might as well post a pic.
> Hitting the road! Not following the main quest line this time.


Derko, would you be able to share or PM me both your ini files?


----------



## Derko1

I've been experimenting with using down sampling AA lately. I wasn't able to get it to work before cause of my screen... but now it works! I did the below for a thread that has a tutorial on it at Guru3D forum for ATI Drivers.

So I never thought about using it with Skyrim though. I guess I thought it would make it run like crap... or it wouldn't work. I don't know... but I gave it a shot and got some interesting results.

I figure that this would interest a lot of you who already use this... or who may not know what it is... or you may just not care! I posted it in the general skyrim thread... but I think more people might care here.









So here's the results!

I get 89fps from using 2xSSAA and 16xAF at 1920x1080 in this specific scene. I rebooted the PC and made a fresh save at that spot and did not move or looked around. Video memory in use was 2570mb.

I get 91fps from using 2xMSAA at 2560x1440 in the same exact conditions as above. Usage for of video ram was 2780, so up 200mb. But still better frame rate.

One interesting thing that I noticed, was card usage. While it hovered around 48-55 at 1080. It would peak high 70s at 1440. Much better scaling with higher resolutions.

I tried the above conditions 3 times and the results were the same each time.

Now for some image quality comparisons.

Original shots are huge btw...

Here is the original 1920x1080 w/ 2xSSAA and 16xAF

Here is the original 2560x1440 w/ 2xMSAA and 16xAF

Now here are some samples... of the very clear difference of who is the winner of the two. I will just put 1080 or 1440 on each sample so you know which is which.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1080:








1440:













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1080:








1440:











Well... you be the judge of that.


----------



## t3lancer2006

So should I use 2xSSAA instead of 8xMSAA then?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

trying to stick with the vanillaesque look to skyrim. i am using quality AO with darker tree and land shadows. dungeons and caves are absolutely pitch black....its really awesome







adn my frame rate never dips below 60 at 1080p on ultra hell yeah!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Is that captain jack sparrow lol?
Looks like him


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Is that captain jack sparrow lol?
> Looks like him


ha ha......no he isnt. his hair makes him look nothing like him lol


----------



## MetallicAcid

I am NOT using CoT caves and indoors.

Just for the weather


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> So should I use 2xSSAA instead of 8xMSAA then?


It should perform the same and look better. As the pictures showed though. If you can do down sampling, you'll get way more detailed image quality, with the same AA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Derko, would you be able to share or PM me both your ini files?


Attached!

SkyrimINI.zip 3k .zip file


If you would like to use them in one shot. There's 2 things you will have to check. First look at your original SkyrimPrefs.ini and find this line sD3DDevice= and copy what it says right after it. Find it in mine, it will say sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series" and put your card info in.

Then find the section for the resolution "iSize H=1440 iSize W=2560" and put yours in.

On the way to Whiterun.


----------



## shaderlord

My Morthal collection. Using Climates of Tamriel with Countervibe ENB.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Wow, thats nice. I may have to check that ENB out!
Thanks for posting


----------



## StiticX




----------



## Derko1

Man... slow day on the OCN forums today...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some from trying out the countervibe ENB (CoT wasnt giving very good photo weather lol):


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some more. REALLY slow day today i guess lol












Pretty much exact same shots with shaderlord's ENB:


----------



## Derko1

Nice shots! So do you like it? I know it's less vibrant than the one you were using.

As much as I like Metallic's... I rather have the colorful look. I think that it's perfect for those who are looking for a more realistic gritty look.









So I love my Ranger armor! I also just downloaded a retexture of leather armor too. Looks really good!


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow that looks amazing!
Which mod was that? Also I am now using the countervibe ENB. It's colorful AND gritty/realistic. very beautiful when running!
Just joined the companions







Skyforge Steel crafting please


----------



## Slightly skewed

Get a room you two. You'll get bored of the over saturated look if you play long enough. That countervibe + CoT looks like a solid starting point.


----------



## Bastyn99

I've finally begun actually playing the game and enjoying it. Think I have around 50-60 hours of play time on my main character, 145 hours over all 3 characters. I've completed The Companion and College of Winterhold quest lines, a little of the main story, 5 or so deadric prince shrine quests and almost all quests in Winterhold, Whiterun, Markarth and Morthal, and now Im on my way to Riften. Ive decided to stop having a companion with me, the AI is just too damn stupid its not even funny any more. Me and my friends keep making jokes about how my Lydia is probably so stupid because I always keep hitting her, and she once died for a couple of minutes after which I resurrected her. Also, the game has gotten too easy! Playing on Master, and now that Im almost level 50 and have crafted and enchanted some of the best gear available and have sneak and one handed at skill 100, Im just too strong. Almost no enemies in the game is scary any more, and virtually noone can kill me without great luck. Oh well, have some pictures.


Pilgrimage to the Eldergleam Sanctuary


Me and Lydia in our matching outfits at this great party at Namiras


As the new Arch Mage, I have to get up early every day and practice


But there is still time to enjoy the sunrise

Using S.T.E.P. and CoT with Project ENB (No SSAO or DoF)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Get a room you two. You'll get bored of the over saturated look if you play long enough. That countervibe + CoT looks like a solid starting point.


I'll pass on that room, thanks.
I dont think my game is over saturated, but then again, your game is the greatest thing this world has ever seen, and it cant look any other way, so maybe I should use the same enb as you.


----------



## HMBR

something a little bit different,










that's how the game looks like when running on a geforce 6100 (IGP) with lowered settings


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> something a little bit different,
> *snip*
> that's how the game looks like when running on a geforce 6100 (IGP) with lowered settings


Holy low graphics settings Batman! If you complete every quest in the game playing like that, you are one of the greatest men alive.

I think I've seen pictures of Morrowind modded that looked better.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

considering morrowind modded looks quite nice, i agree


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some more with countervibe ENB.
I also am now using the following mods (new from before) in these screenshots
leather armor textures
steel armor textures
steel plate textures
Iron/banded armor textures[/URL
glorious grasses
chris's whiterun textures (these are in the last couple shots)
improved rock and mountain textures (4096x version)
While using towns and villages enhanced and all of these, I get about 35 fps in whiterun









Spoiler: Warning: Lots of Images!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Back to the original ENB.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering morrowind modded looks quite nice, i agree


Why do the pictures made me feel nostalgia when Skyrim is the only TES game I played? Maybe it's the other old school games I played. My little brother does have Morrowind and I can borrow from him.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'll pass on that room, thanks.
> I dont think my game is over saturated, but then again, your game is the greatest thing this world has ever seen, and it cant look any other way, so maybe I should use the same enb as you.


Now you're just being defensive. Not surprising. It's all subjective, except the over sharpening/blurrying you've got going.







My config looks like crap as far as I'm concerned. Not many stick with one look for long as it evolves, endlessly. Get that whiterun tree some foliage bro.


----------



## ASO7

Fresh install, WIP....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Fresh install, WIP....


Looks better than the direction you were headed in. Are you using ENB weather with Opeth's newest config? Looks like it but I can't be certain.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original ENB.


Great work, I'm downloading your ENB as we speak. Excited to give it a go


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Great work, I'm downloading your ENB as we speak. Excited to give it a go


Cheers mate!

CoT is just too much of a bit ch to work with.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Cheers mate!
> CoT is just too much of a bit ch to work with.


Yeah, I unfortunately removed CoT. Once an ENB has been optimised for it I'll go back.

Can someone help, I'm getting this in game...? Using Metallics ENB. Uninstalled CoT prior to leaving Caves at beginning of game, come outside and I get this... any help is appreciated.

Fixed. Reinstalled ENB.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Yeah, I unfortunately removed CoT. Once an ENB has been optimised for it I'll go back.
> Can someone help, I'm getting this in game...? Using Metallics ENB. Uninstalled CoT prior to leaving Caves at beginning of game, come outside and I get this... any help is appreciated.


I have an ENB which is configured without CoT, you should try that one..
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21680


----------



## shaderlord

That's why I love CoT so much. Taken with a tweaked Countervibe ENB


----------



## MetallicAcid

Some pics from my ENB preset. Enjoy.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Some more with countervibe ENB.
> I also am now using the following mods (new from before) in these screenshots
> leather armor textures
> steel armor textures
> steel plate textures
> Iron/banded armor textures[/URL
> glorious grasses
> chris's whiterun textures (these are in the last couple shots)
> improved rock and mountain textures (4096x version)
> While using towns and villages enhanced and all of these, I get about 35 fps in whiterun


Wow... that grass mod... Have you gone to any place with lots of grass...?? Look at my results in my frame rate...

One is shaderlord's tweaked and the other is Countervibe. I like it... cause that specific moment in game, it was supposed to be foggy. With shaderlord's it doesn't show up... but with Countervibe it was fine though. Nights are pitch black... I'll have to play with getting just enough light in for it to be playable at nights.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha you cant beat that Royal Daedric Blood Armour for the "bad arse of skyrim" award


----------



## scor81

Derko1... can I ask what mods you use to get such a colorful look to everything?


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## MetallicAcid

Great shots bening!


----------



## Derko1

Amazing shots guys!

My game is probably that colorful because of the ENB i am using. ProjectENB with climates of tamriel.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man... slow day on the OCN forums today...


lol at child with no legs.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> lol at child with no legs.


LOL I didn't think any one was going to catch basically ghost child in the back,









What do you guys think looks best? It's a mash up with tweaks of my own.

1.

2.

3.

4.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd say 1 or 3. Number 4 looks too washed out to me and 2 seems too bright. I like 1 and 3 though.


----------



## Brainsick

Actually, I'd like to give your config #4 a try, would you mind sharing it please? I already have CoT installed.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Actually, I'd like to give your config #4 a try, would you mind sharing it please? I already have CoT installed.


I attached it to this post. I think that fog will need to be toned down like 3-5 clicks and it will be playable. I am not sure how nights look, did not get a chance to test it.

DerkoENB113.7.zip 490k .zip file


What about from this set?

1.

2.

3.

4.


----------



## Bastyn99

number 1 looks really good, number 2 not as realistic but still beautiful, some colours in number 3 is a bit off, and 4 is horrible imo.

edit: This was about your first 4 pics

edit2: Second set, number 2 looks good, most realistic and classic, number 4 looks a lot like it but a bit more colourful, I like that too. Again, number 1 has weird colours and 3 is awful







¨

I think I would choose number 1 from first set and number 2 from seconds set. I'm assuming those are the same settings.


----------



## Crooksy

1 or 2 in the second set. 4 is awful.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I agree. 1 from first set, 2 from second.
Its funny you say 4 is awful because I think the ones that have the "fog" (in both sets) would be unplayable. It's like a white overdone film grain effect lol.
4 in the second set is much better than 3, but neither would be my choice


----------



## Brainsick

Just tried numer #4 from the first set, in some places it looks super realistic but the amount of bloom makes it hard to see in snowy places, there's way too much white.


----------



## Derko1

Here's some shots of the one that everyone liked, keep in mind it's a semi cloudy day... so I tried to get the lighting and look to match:


----------



## iDeal

Derko, what hair do you use for NPC's/Player Character?

Also, may I give your configs a go? Numbers 1 & 2 from both sets.

Thanks mate.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Countervibe:










I like the anamorphic lens flare






I tried combining True Vision and countervibe, but I dont know if I like it more than countervibe..it seems a bit "soft" for me:








Also I'd like to try out the config from the last post you made derko


----------



## Derko1

So take a look all the shots below. Any comments on tweaking? It may actually be worth tweaking it so that it looks it's best. I think that it's the best balance that I've seen between colorful and realistic.

crazygood... I just added a similar lens flare to it. I actually like it a lot too. Gotta play with sensitivity of it though. I think it's affecting the sun a lil too much right now.

Let me know what you guys think. I took a mix of interior, outside... day, night, rainy, morning.... evening.









Edit: Which hair are you asking about? My character or the NPCs? They are 4 different mods between them.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So take a look all the shots below. Any comments on tweaking? It may actually be worth tweaking it so that it looks it's best. I think that it's the best balance that I've seen between colorful and realistic.


My monitor at work is rubbish, so to suggest any changes to your shots would be unfair to you.

Having said that, they look pretty good to me


----------



## Derko1

DOH! I actually meant to post it up. For you guys to try. So, I don't actually use DOF, so here's two versions. One with DOF and one without. Let me know what you think of the DOF and if you have seen a better DOF from another ENB, I can add it in for you.

Performance should be great! I avoid using ambient occlusion. Make sure you're using Cliamtes of Tamriel properly and don't use the interior part of the mod.

NeutraDeko ENB 113.1.zip 488k .zip file


NeutraDerko ENB DOF 113.1.zip 488k .zip file


----------



## crazyg0od33

would it be super dark if we use CoT interiors or do you just not use it so havent tested?


----------



## Derko1

I have not tested it. So if you want to be the 1 to test it. Go right ahead!


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'll be glad to








Here are a few outdoor shots, just played with bloom (a little overdone at first). I lowered it to 9 during day and 5 at night using enb customizer. I like the anamorphic flare on this better than on countervibe btw, nice job


----------



## Derko1

Awesome! That's another thing I forgot to mention.... Which CoT version are you using? I am using CoT default nights level 3, plus further darker dungeons. So without further darker dungeons, it probably would work with CoT interiors.

Also, I tweaked it on about 5 different day types... so before you tweak, check out all the day types to make sure that it isn't supposed to look like that for that day. I'll try your settings though. You tweaked bloom or day intensity?


----------



## crazyg0od33

bloom only, and obviously I added DOF. I also play with AO, but that isnt as huge deal.
I use level 3 with no further dark dungeons, so my interiors look awesome:
I kind of just snapped away lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















Once im out of ustengrav I'll let you know about whether my bloom tweak messed it up or not. I like it a lot so far though


----------



## Derko1

Cool. Glad you like it! I'll keep tweaking it as I see more stuff. I've yet to get out of Riverwood and Whiterun with the two characters right now.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So take a look all the shots below. Any comments on tweaking? It may actually be worth tweaking it so that it looks it's best. I think that it's the best balance that I've seen between colorful and realistic.
> crazygood... I just added a similar lens flare to it. I actually like it a lot too. Gotta play with sensitivity of it though. I think it's affecting the sun a lil too much right now.
> Let me know what you guys think. I took a mix of interior, outside... day, night, rainy, morning.... evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Which hair are you asking about? My character or the NPCs? They are 4 different mods between them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Derko, thanks again. And the above shots... wow.

Just a few more questions, and in addition to your ENB I am ready to do a complete playthrough (uploading pics here as I progress







)

1. What mods do you use for NPC hair?
2. What mods do you use for NPC skin - body?
3. What mods do you use for NPC skin - face?
4. How on Earth do you avoid the unsightly neck seams? I can't get rid of them and it completely ruins the immersion.

Thanks again mate, really appreciate it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

If you follow STEP it'll take care of a lot of it. I use XCE, and coverwoman, as well as CBBE (I know the pics have naked women but there's a no nude option which I forgot to enable







) and it removes a lot of the issues you mentioned.









I just turned down sun intensity in ENB customizer, so I'll try that later. need to do something other than skyrim today lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Derko, thanks again. And the above shots... wow.
> Just a few more questions, and in addition to your ENB I am ready to do a complete playthrough (uploading pics here as I progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1. What mods do you use for NPC hair?
> 2. What mods do you use for NPC skin - body?
> 3. What mods do you use for NPC skin - face?
> 4. How on Earth do you avoid the unsightly neck seams? I can't get rid of them and it completely ruins the immersion.
> Thanks again mate, really appreciate it.


So these are the mods that I am using. For NPCs and also my character.

For bodies I use the CBBE v3 big bottom edition. I won't link to that one for obvious reasons.

For faces and neck seems All in one face. There are two versions available, one for none Dawnguard and the other one that adds to that one too.

Hairs... I use two different mods. Apachi SkyHair and Cazy Hair and Demoness hairs.

For NPC *women* to use the hair packs. I use Dibella's Beauty - NPC Overhaul. New mod that was just released a few days ago. He's gonna do another update finishing all of the NPCs later in the month.

Let me know if you have issues getting the hair packs to work. I got a few CTDs because when they install, they are in the wrong load order.

Then finally, for my character. I am using the Lunari Race mod. He included his own eye textures and I just use the same face structure he had in the presets.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> If you follow STEP it'll take care of a lot of it. I use XCE, and coverwoman, as well as CBBE (I know the pics have naked women but there's a no nude option which I forgot to enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it removes a lot of the issues you mentioned.
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> I just turned down sun intensity in ENB customizer, so I'll try that later. need to do something other than skyrim today lol


wOAh! That's freaking bright grass... I'll have to check that out. That's still mine right...









Where are you and at what time? I just went through 30 in game days to see if there were any bright days and none were that bright... don't know man.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yup lol.
I'll let you know in a bit if the sun intensity setting helped..im watching the roast of roseanne lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> If you follow STEP it'll take care of a lot of it. I use XCE, and coverwoman, as well as CBBE (I know the pics have naked women but there's a no nude option which I forgot to enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it removes a lot of the issues you mentioned.
> I just turned down sun intensity in ENB customizer, so I'll try that later. need to do something other than skyrim today lol


Whoa! Even with my horrible work monitor, my eyes just spolded!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yup lol.
> I'll let you know in a bit if the sun intensity setting helped..im watching the roast of roseanne lol


I would suggest you go back and download the one I posted with DOF enabled and go back to the same exact spots without tweaking anything. I can not replicate that extreme brightness at all. I just went to the brightest areas I know of around the snowy parts and NOTHING!

I'm actually adding contrast and exposure to it... cause it looks just one click away of not bright enough.

Are you sure you don't have something else going on? Pics below are the same area you were around in. Try using my stock settings. I can't even get that much color going with adding +30 in imaginator either.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hmmm. I'll check. I was actually at kynesgrove, right after killing the dragon.


----------



## MetallicAcid

A couple of more shots I had saved before I go to work


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright I figured out what I did wrong. I accidentally hit "reset to mod default" instead of resetting the enb defaults in ENB customizer. it blew the brightness WAY up obviously.
But now my game crashes on waits and fast travelling...
went from this










to this after changing the mod settings



EDIT
ok, my game is only crashing on when saving. *** lol. no clue whats causing it. lets see what I can do now...


----------



## crazyg0od33

BOOOO!!!
my save was somehow corrupted till before ustengrav!
I need to do that again. oh well


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@Derko1 IMO the second preset looks the nicest!


----------



## iLLGT3

What sort of numbers are you lot running on lush grass?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> BOOOO!!!
> my save was somehow corrupted till before ustengrav!
> I need to do that again. oh well


Sorry to hear that.









You're not still trying to use your old saves?


----------



## propa

After hours and hours INI Tweaking i think i have it


----------



## iLLGT3

^^

Jesus, every bit of that is amazing.


----------



## croy




----------



## BeerPowered

^^^^^ BEDAZZLING Propa! What kind of Framerate do you get with that?

Well since I never knew about this thread I have some mods to download. Thanks to Derko for sharing his ENB config, should prove as a good starting point.



















































































I use Texture Pack Combiner. Going to check out STEP though.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> ^^^^^ BEDAZZLING Propa! What kind of Framerate do you get with that?


Thx ur Screens to, i have indoor 25-32 FPS and outdoor 18-32 FPS, i locked my FPS in the ENB INI to 32 FPS


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Thx ur Screens to, i have indoor 25-32 FPS and outdoor 18-32 FPS, i locked my FPS in the ENB INI to 32 FPS
> 
> *CUT*


Always love your shots! You always get good action shots. What ENB do you use?

I'm guessing those are all from dawnguard right? What do you think of it?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Always love your shots! You always get good action shots. What ENB do you use?
> I'm guessing those are all from dawnguard right? What do you think of it?


I was skeptical of Dawnguard, but it is pretty good. The Main quest is about 8 hours per side. Although their is a ton of side content. Plus you get Serana who is a badass follower. She will wreck people!

EDIT. These Pics are in 1080P as I got much better framerates. Older ones were 1440P


----------



## propa

@Beerpowered i think the same then u but in my opinion i a must have for a Skyrim fan







so long m8.
@Derko is a mix of all amazing ENB ive ever found i mixed them month ago


----------



## ASO7

edit


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> BOOOO!!!
> my save was somehow corrupted till before ustengrav!
> I need to do that again. oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not still trying to use your old saves?
Click to expand...

Nope not a chance this time.

Also the "mix of the best I've found" means we won't be getting it any time soon







but those pics are awesome. Good job

Also where do you guys go that there is so much nice, green grass? Everywhere I've been so far is just dried up shrubbery or ugly yellow grass. I use lush grass and all that and glorious grasses but I haven't been anywhere with nice green grass yet?
Thabks


----------



## thisispatrick




----------



## thisispatrick

woops double post

Well, I don't know about you guys but if its not running at 60 fps I'm not comfortable







Time to retire my 5870.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

yeah if im not right around 60fps (at least 50 or above) skyrim starts to look choppy as all -- and my eyes feel like theyre crusting over within about 10 minutes of play (its not just skyrim, under about 50fps in everything else i get headaches/my eyes tire out ridiculously fast) D:


----------



## Derko1

I use iFPSClamp=60 ... which renders the game unplayable at anything below 60. So I'm on the same boat as you guys. I don't use SSAO because of that. It gives me some frame drop every now and then and I hate the slow down. The only place I am not able to get 60fps consistently is in Markarth. I get around 53-57... I hate it.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I use iFPSClamp=60 ... which renders the game unplayable at anything below 60. So I'm on the same boat as you guys. I don't use SSAO because of that. It gives me some frame drop every now and then and I hate the slow down. The only place I am not able to get 60fps consistently is in Markarth. I get around 53-57... I hate it.


Yeah I only turned all that fancy stuff on for screenshots. Otherwise my play settings are pretty minimal.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is the AO that I am using the reason my shields or other items tend to look see through sometimes?
Also, Derko, loving the ENB! when i fixed the brightness, it also fixed interiors. before I couldnt see an inch in front of me in high hrothgar.


----------



## Derko1

Awesome! And yea... I've heard AO causes a ton of issues with shadows and other random things. Water too...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Also, you guys should check this site out. he has a complete mod list and some amazing shots!
http://deadendthrills.com/?cat=314


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## crazyg0od33

how u get overlay to work with enb?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Injector Version.

Requires another program and another .dll to be installed into the root folder.

It's on the enbdev.com


----------



## crazyg0od33

And you can overwrite it with other enb settings? I may do that if so


----------



## Derko1

Just monitor outside with MSI Afterburner. I tried the injector and it would crash my game EVERY TIME after exit. I looked for a solution and it's just an issue that boris said he did not care about fixing.

And wow... those pics in that site are epic! I took a bunch as wallpapers. Thanks for sharing... wish my game would look that good







.


----------



## crazyg0od33

from what I read he goes into the game engine itself and tweaks it.









Lots of crazy stuff over there, but at least he keeps a mod list


----------



## Derko1

So I just couldn't figure out how to get some stuff on the ENB looking how I liked it... like adding more contrast without blowing out blacks and making it look pitch black. Adding a tiny bit more saturation... and also some sharpening.

It was only achievable with FXAA. So here's a before and after of the FXAA. Interestingly... FXAA is not captured by Steam screen caps, so I had to use MSI AB to take the shot with the effects active.

So?

No FXAA


With FXAA


No FXAA


With FXAA


No FXAA


With FXAA


No FXAA


With FXAA


----------



## KenjiS

isnt FXAA anti aliasing? 

I dont have any nice screenshots from after i installed the graphics mods... will have to go fix that

-edit- ok seriously what is an ENB and what are you guys doing to get it looking like that O_O


----------



## crazyg0od33

definitely FXAA. shadows look better. heres my only ENB issue so far:






the sun can be seen through everything except when inside


----------



## Derko1

What triggered it? What did you do right before it?

No FXAA


With FXAA

\


----------



## crazyg0od33

Nothing that I'm aware of. Fast travelled?
I'll try removing and reinstalling it.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Anyone noticing purple day skies with Climates of Tamriel?


----------



## BeerPowered

You know that's a good find. Playing at 2560x1440 I never could tell the difference between 0xFXAA and 8xFXAA. Shadows and lighting do look better. I wonder if SSAO yields better results.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hmmm, an uninstall/reinstall of the enb didnt work. also is there a way to enable FXAA or is that a separate thing you're working on?
I'll keep trying to find a solution to the sun

also the "corrupted save" files are somehow a result of the enb (not just yours)
for some reason, after changing around anything on the enb, it causes my game to crash on saving, but this time the save file I can use isnt as far back as before.
EDIT - I take that back, it still crashes after rmoving ENB, but changing enb files seems to be messing it up


----------



## GeforceGTS




----------



## crazyg0od33

hmmm, derko.
my lens flare seemed to disappear. was it in the enbeffectprepass file?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hmmm, derko.
> my lens flare seemed to disappear. was it in the enbeffectprepass file?


Yep that is correct. Man!.... Try taking off every ENB related anything and playing. I can't imagine how an ENB may have corrupted your save. I feel so bad if it was anything I did. It's been working fine for me though.


----------



## crazyg0od33

no no, I dont think it was the enb. I tried playing without it, and dont worry, I have a save that works fine








The issue seems to pop up AFTER I change something having to do with the enb, whether its in customizer or just replacing files. idk, it's weird lol

see







lens flare gone


I dont remember going into the prepass and uncommenting it last time, but that didnt work either. but it's weird cause the flare isnt working with countervibe either from what I can tell


----------



## Derko1

Can't you just re download, clear all the files you have in there and use my files again?

Edit: Posted updated one just a few posts below.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah I did that. Idk why I'm having so many issues with everything lately lol.
Maybe it's a preset that isn't cleared on enb customizer? What's the best way to clear all of the settings from that?


----------



## BeerPowered

Have you tried cleaning the save via . Also did you try reverting any changes to your Skyrimpref.ini and Skyrim.ini

A good tip is never use Skyrims save system as you risk getting a corrupted save via overwriting. Always save by opening the console typing save "Uniquename". No spaces or quotes in the name. Just compress the saves with 7zip when their gets to be too many.

Another good tip is when adding/removing mods or making config changes use a different save and play around and make sure you don't get any crashes. Spend about an hour doing it making sure to change cells out often. If all is good, then go ahead and use your main save.


----------



## Derko1

There's a folder named ENBC that you need to erase. Then delete all the files that have .bak as their extension, that are related to the ENB files.

Here's the latest one with FXAA that I did. Again one wiht DOF and one without. I have not tested DOF and can not. So let me know if it's working alright.

Meant to be used with CoT Level 3 nights and no interiors.

I turned off the pre-sharpen on the FXAA, it was causing a little mosquito noise on far away textures. It still looks nice and sharp though.









Keep in mind anyone who uses it, steam screen cap won't catch the FXAA effect, so if you want to use it and post pics, you'll have to use an external way of taking shots.










NeutraDerko ENB 113.2.zip 569k .zip file


NeutraDerko ENB-DOF 113.2.zip 569k .zip file


----------



## crazyg0od33

Sweet thanks. I'll try both when I get home


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah I did that. Idk why I'm having so many issues with everything lately lol.
> Maybe it's a preset that isn't cleared on enb customizer? What's the best way to clear all of the settings from that?


Are you using the injector version and the wrapper version at the same time?


----------



## crazyg0od33

only wrapper version.
Its still visible through everything, on every ENB, and I removed the presets and everything. I may just have to play with it and see if it goes away...
Also, I still cant get the anamorphic flare to work again, but thats not a big deal atm


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> only wrapper version.
> Its still visible through everything, on every ENB, and I removed the presets and everything. I may just have to play with it and see if it goes away...
> Also, I still cant get the anamorphic flare to work again, but thats not a big deal atm


Wow... There must be something in your skyrim folder running. Weird thing... but have you tried restarting the PC and seeing if makes it go away? Or even restart steam... that's so odd!


----------



## crazyg0od33

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH I GOT IT!!!!
Somehow I turned bfloatrenderpointtarget (or whatever) to =0, but it needed to be =1. now EVERYTHING works again lololololol im an idiot









thanks for all the help guys! seriously, if skewed didnt mention the injector version, I wouldnt have read the readme for the ENB again and realized what was worng haha.
lens flare is working, sun is working, its ALL working


----------



## Derko1




----------



## crazyg0od33

FXAA

No FXAA

Just to show the sun working right


FXAA (its harder to see it working at night)

No FXAA


----------



## Derko1

So you didn't say which you liked best.


----------



## crazyg0od33

FXAA


----------



## KenjiS

Man im so confused with all this ENB stuff


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Man im so confused with all this ENB stuff


What are you confused about... you can ask you know. If you want try it out, download one of the zip files i posted. Extract the contents to you main skyrim folder and play.


----------



## MetallicAcid

ENB is a post processing DLL which gives more realistic lighting to Skyrim. It is highly customizable, but may require a high tolerance as it is alot of trial and error.


----------



## iLLGT3

Very frustrating at times too. :/


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiee*
> 
> show you the best game device, Wired Controller for XBOX 360 Game Console, so cool, so perfect. http://x.vu/276125


Call me old fashion, or just plain old but i can never get the hang of these things.

I end up dancing all over the screen like an epileptic frog on heat


----------



## BadFoxtrot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadFoxtrot*
> 
> This thread has me so excited to start playing on the PC! You PC gamers sure do have beautiful graphics.


:')


----------



## propa

some new vegetations TESTS with HQ SSOA and all shadow feature on


----------



## crazyg0od33

very nice.

some more from "neutraderko" I'm really liking it so far man. good job on the lens flare, it makes me feel like im in a J.J. Abrams movie


----------



## iLLGT3

Finally got CoT working!


----------



## Cha0s89

Thanks for posting the great ENB Derko







Going to see if I can get your new one with FXAA working, but here's some pics from your previous ENB you posted.
First images posted, so be easy.


----------



## Derko1

Awesome pics!









I think I may turn down the lens flare a bit though. Seems a bit strong!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What are you confused about... you can ask you know. If you want try it out, download one of the zip files i posted. Extract the contents to you main skyrim folder and play.


Lawl i did ask XD it just got buried (I asked what the ENB was exactly)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> ENB is a post processing DLL which gives more realistic lighting to Skyrim. It is highly customizable, but may require a high tolerance as it is alot of trial and error.


And he answered my question, thank you

I dunno if ill bother with it then, i dont have much patience for editing DLLS XD


----------



## Derko1

lol sorry about that!

THE PICTURES THEY JUST KEEP COMING!!!









You don't have to do any editing your self. If you check out Metallic's link on his sig... he's an author of his own ENB. He has his own posted on the Nexus site for people to download... so they don't have to worry about editing their own.

Same idea with the one I posted. I took one that I liked and then brought in parts of others that I liked and changed what I didn't. So if you DO want to tweak it, you have the option to. Or you simply can look on that site that is in Metallic's link and try out his or many others that are on that site.

I forever stayed away from using them because they seemed too much a hassle... but there's nothing to it. Simply download and extract.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Lawl i did ask XD it just got buried (I asked what the ENB was exactly)
> And he answered my question, thank you
> I dunno if ill bother with it then, i dont have much patience for editing DLLS XD


You don't edit the dll's, unless you are an advanced user. Most of us just edit the .ini and .fx files with notepad. Find a premade config you like and just drop it into the right folder and play. If you ask derko nicely, he may come over and hold your hand while you do it.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*


Is it supposed to look like this? Because that is what mine looks like aswell and I dont like it at all.


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats when you're at the edge of something. it's the sun glare coming over the mountain. its supposed to look like that, not like this:


----------



## Bastyn99

oh okey then


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> oh okey then


What do you want the sun to do? I can try and fix it for you....?

Post a pic showing what's wrong.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What do you want the sun to do? I can try and fix it for you....?
> Post a pic showing what's wrong.


Look at the picture I Quoted from Crazygood. The "sunglare" or whatever its called is showing through terrain, and even though its meant to, I think it looks wrong.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I'm sure that has to do with a high sun corona setting in the enbseries.ini

Set it to 0 and see what happens...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Look at the picture I Quoted from Crazygood. The "sunglare" or whatever its called is showing through terrain, and even though its meant to, I think it looks wrong.


That's how the game actually is to begin with. BUT... very easy fix.

Here's a transparent sunglare texture.

NoSunGlare.zip 1k .zip file


Make a backup of your original sunglare texture if you wish. Just simply extract to your base Skyrim folder. Then let say yes to overwriting the file.

I agree too, it looks really good. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## snoball

This is going to sound very lazy, but I got the game a while back and want to play it now. I have a link for this mod.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13049/

But I want to know what I should install to get the game to look decent. I have 1x GTX 570 1280 MB if that matters any. Thanks in advance guys!

Links to good mods are greatly appreciated and will be recognized.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> This is going to sound very lazy, but I got the game a while back and want to play it now. I have a link for this mod.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13049/
> But I want to know what I should install to get the game to look decent. I have 1x GTX 570 1280 MB if that matters any. Thanks in advance guys!
> Links to good mods are greatly appreciated and will be recognized.


S.T.E.P. guide is very well written.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11/


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> S.T.E.P. guide is very well written.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11/


Anyone know if something like this exists for Oblivion. I wanted to give it another play through... never played it modded. I'm curious what graphics mods are out there.


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> This is going to sound very lazy, but I got the game a while back and want to play it now. I have a link for this mod.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13049/
> But I want to know what I should install to get the game to look decent. I have 1x GTX 570 1280 MB if that matters any. Thanks in advance guys!
> Links to good mods are greatly appreciated and will be recognized.


Most people used STEP and pretty sure most still do for a great basis on where to start, then tweak it from there, adding their own preference of mods. The author of STEP said that the new version of STEP should be out August 16th - 19th, so it might be useful for you just hold off a few days and wait for that guide to come out. I'm interested to see what he puts in it this time. Also, an ENB might be worth looking into. Derko has posted his a few pages back and I'm really liking his new ENB with FXAA.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone know if something like this exists for Oblivion. I wanted to give it another play through... never played it modded. I'm curious what graphics mods are out there.


Not all that current, last updated 5/8/10, but a OCN forum user created a mod list/guide for Oblivion here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/143344/oblivion-modding-faq


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Not all that current, last updated 5/8/10, but a OCN forum user created a mod list/guide for Oblivion here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/143344/oblivion-modding-faq


Thanks! I saw someone there recommend a more updated one... from 11/11 here http://www.somethingfornobody.com/2011/oblivion-modding-guide/

Also... forget what I posted about the sunglare.

Metallic is 100% correct! The Sun corona size is exactly what denotes how big it is. I always thought it was the sun glare texture that made it look like that.... thanks Metallic!


----------



## snoball

I'll hold off a few days then. Derko1 if you don't mind, please PM me whatever is in your ENB. The only GFX modding I've done is skinning CoD4 so I am a newbie.


----------



## Derko1

Here's some shots with the sun corona gone. It actually looks very good. I like it when it's cloudy and the sun actually is peaking through the clouds. It looks much better without the corona.

So I'm guessing majority like it?





Also, I'll put up a new one with the sun changed... I've been playing around with the sharpening... what do you guys think? Yes or no?

No FXAA


Standard FXAA - Same as the one I posted before - has very slight sharpening.


Higher Sharpening - this is the new one I've been tweaking... hard to tell, but look at the legnth of the boards further away and the details they have...


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Here's the latest one with FXAA that I did. Again one wiht DOF and one without. I have not tested DOF and can not. So let me know if it's working alright.
> Meant to be used with CoT Level 3 nights and no interiors.
> I turned off the pre-sharpen on the FXAA, it was causing a little mosquito noise on far away textures. It still looks nice and sharp though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind anyone who uses it, steam screen cap won't catch the FXAA effect, so if you want to use it and post pics, you'll have to use an external way of taking shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeutraDerko ENB 113.2.zip 569k .zip file
> 
> 
> NeutraDerko ENB-DOF 113.2.zip 569k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'll hold off a few days then. Derko1 if you don't mind, please PM me whatever is in your ENB. The only GFX modding I've done is skinning CoD4 so I am a newbie.


Here's his post of the latest one he posted a few pages back. It's really easy to install, just place all the contents in the file into your Skyrim folder and you're done. My only problem when using ENB is that I can't have MSI Afterburner running or it will crash, so be on the lookout for that also


----------



## crazyg0od33

yes to the sun being changed, I honestly cant tell on the sharpening













EDIT - you posted while I was gone lol

Re-Edit: changed corona settings and yes it looks much more realistic IMO


----------



## -killjoy-

Gtx 670 and a i5 2500k @ 4.2 ghz on 1900x1200 screen.

Using countervibe enb - Ssao on fast and no dof
Texture combiner - with all 3 texture packs in it
Vurts flora overhaul
static mesh improvement
water and terrain enhancement redux

All setting max through the launcher, no fxxa obviously and aa turned to 0 and ao turned to 8 sometimes 12.

Getting 40fps outdoors, does this sound about right?

Feel I was getting awfully low fps for 1900x1200.
I was only getting 60% gpu usage before I enabled the countervibe enb.
Should an enb take up to 40% gpu usage?!
Any unnecessary settings in the enb ini I can turn off that will give me a steady 60 fps.

I was just wondering because I see people using mostly the same stuff as me in this thread with a gtx670 but at 1440p and getting same fps.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> Gtx 670 and a i5 2500k @ 4.2 ghz on 1900x1200 screen.
> Using countervibe enb - Ssao on fast and no dof
> Texture combiner - with all 3 texture packs in it
> Vurts flora overhaul
> static mesh improvement
> water and terrain enhancement redux
> All setting max through the launcher, no fxxa obviously and aa turned to 0 and ao turned to 8 sometimes 12.
> Getting 40fps outdoors, does this sound about right?
> Feel I was getting awfully low fps for 1900x1200.
> I was only getting 60% gpu usage before I enabled the countervibe enb.
> Should an enb take up to 40% gpu usage?!
> Any unnecessary settings in the enb ini I can turn off that will give me a steady 60 fps.
> I was just wondering because I see people using mostly the same stuff as me in this thread with a gtx670 but at 1440p and getting same fps.


I get the same thing with my sig rig. I've opted to turn off any enb while trying to actually play the game. Not trying to offend anyone here, but to me no enb I've tried is worth the hit it takes on FPS. Granted the game looks great, but to me I care more about the fluidity.


----------



## crazyg0od33

That sounds about right.
I have 2 gpus and a 4.8ghz 2500k and I am running about 60fps. I have more mods but I'd say yours is about right. Enb kills fps


----------



## Slightly skewed

For those playing through Dawnguard SRO just released a high res texture pack for it. I don't have that DLC so I don't know what textures extend to that area that are in the main game. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5400


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> some new vegetations TESTS with HQ SSOA and all shadow feature on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So these shots did not get enough attention... Where were these shots taken and what *new* vegetation are you using?... cause man.... some of those look almost entirely real. The area is enclosed... so it may be playable, but whatever settings/mods you're using there, must not be healthy for getting a good frame rate.









Going to kill the dragon and the rain makes every shot look ugly... wish other rain mods were compatible with CoT.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-killjoy-*
> 
> Gtx 670 and a i5 2500k @ 4.2 ghz on 1900x1200 screen.
> Using countervibe enb - Ssao on fast and no dof
> Texture combiner - with all 3 texture packs in it
> Vurts flora overhaul
> static mesh improvement
> water and terrain enhancement redux
> All setting max through the launcher, no fxxa obviously and aa turned to 0 and ao turned to 8 sometimes 12.
> Getting 40fps outdoors, does this sound about right?
> Feel I was getting awfully low fps for 1900x1200.
> I was only getting 60% gpu usage before I enabled the countervibe enb.
> Should an enb take up to 40% gpu usage?!
> Any unnecessary settings in the enb ini I can turn off that will give me a steady 60 fps.
> I was just wondering because I see people using mostly the same stuff as me in this thread with a gtx670 but at 1440p and getting same fps.


Your GPU usage should be 99%. I pretty much have all of your texture mods with TV ENB with SSAO disabled and DOF enabled. I forced AFx16 and AO to performance on NVIDIA control panel. I also have 4xAA. I get around 55 fps standing and wondering outside Whiterun. I get 20-30 fps more in some other outdoor areas.


----------



## BeerPowered

I wish someone would release a Tree mod with bigger/taller trunks, fuller/longer branches. Like Douglas Fir's and Redwood's. Usually branches start higher, as well. I live in the Pacific NW, so I see forests all the time. Even with Lush trees or TreesHD, the in-game trees are very disappointing and look like oversized scrawny Christmas trees.

Trees are supposed to look like this:





Not oversized Christmas trees like

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*


Plus trees are supposed to be closer together like this:


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I wish someone would release a Tree mod with bigger/taller trunks, fuller/longer branches. Like Douglas Fir's and Redwood's. Usually branches start higher, as well. I live in the Pacific NW, so I see forests all the time. Even with Lush trees or TreesHD, the in-game trees are very disappointing and look like oversized scrawny Christmas trees.
> Trees are supposed to look like this:
> 
> 
> Not oversized Christmas trees like
> Plus trees are supposed to be closer together like this:


No one can argue with the facts!


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No one can argue with the facts!


Well there are many types of trees. The tree's in Skyrim do resemble real trees.They are just young trees and haven't had enough time to grow. Like if I went near the top of Mount Rainier, their are many young trees like the ones in Skyrim. The ones on the ground near the base however are much larger.

I like the trees and forests of Oblivion much better. They looked better and made me feel like I was in a forest.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Your GPU usage should be 99%. I pretty much have all of your texture mods with TV ENB with SSAO disabled and DOF enabled. I forced AFx16 and AO to performance on NVIDIA control panel. I also have 4xAA. I get around 55 fps standing and wondering outside Whiterun. I get 20-30 fps more in some other outdoor areas.


I'm assuming your playing on your sig rig's resolution of 1440x900. Killjoy is talking about 1900x1200, two totally different things there. If I play on 1440x900 I get 55-60 fps using any enb. At a higher resolution though it's much harder to keep fps that high unless you have a monster pc.

Edit: Realized you have two monitors. Not sure which you play Skyrim on.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I'm assuming your playing on your sig rig's resolution of 1440x900. Killjoy is talking about 1900x1200, two totally different things there. If I play on 1440x900 I get 55-60 fps using any enb. At a higher resolution though it's much harder to keep fps that high unless you have a monster pc.
> Edit: Realized you have two monitors. Not sure which you play Skyrim on.


1080p as always. I guess I'll remove 1400x900 from my spec. I rarely use that monitor anyway. Sometimes my fps can dip to 40s if I'm looking through the thick forest outside Falkreath.


----------



## BeerPowered

Yeah I play @ 2560x1440 and I get killed by ENB. Parallax texture packs req ENB too which sucks. Luckily I will be getting a better card in a month or two. Time to upgrade from 1.5gb Vram to 4GB Vram.


----------



## Derko1

Couldn't find any tree areas that look like the ones in the pictures... but here we go...


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Couldn't find any tree areas that look like the ones in the pictures... but here we go...
> ]


What mod is that?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> What mod is that?


Skyrim Bigger Trees
Glorious Grasses




He just released a new version last week. While it looks nice... he's got a ton of bugs.

A number of things happen, like MANY floating trees... he fixes them, but like 10 at a time... out of 100s. There's tons of branches that are covering the main roads and are not real objects. So you can just walk through them. He's also fixed a ton of these.

Then the only thing I hate about how it looks, is that with an ENB, under the shadows of the trees, it's always dark. Just like a forest should be I guess.

I only walked around for like 5 min in those pics, not sure how other areas look.


----------



## propa




----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone!

Big update!







Does anyone have any comments or tips on how to improve?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I dont know what you changed from last time for me to give any suggestions but WOW it looks great!

EDIT - also anyone see theres a new ENB beta v117 up on enbseries?
http://enbdev.com/download_mod_tesskyrim.htm


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> EDIT - also anyone see theres a new ENB beta v117 up on enbseries?


I'm still using 0.113 to be honest. Less bugs and issues.


----------



## Derko1

Totally agree with lifeshield.

I saw that he added some features... but did not fix the issues that were still there before...


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright. I hadnt seen that it was out already so I thought I'd post it. I wasnt gonna use it though


----------



## Derko1

Tried it... I was curious. Seems like the main problem I had with character shadows is fixed. He also split the settings for being able to tame these pitch black shadows during the day...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## crazyg0od33

Are both of those 117


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Are both of those 117


Yes sir!

Man... I'm starting to actually like the huge trees... I may actually keep them.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is this the mod you used cause man those trees are tall


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is this the mod you used cause man those trees are tall


Yep, I posted a few more pics and link to the mod two pages back.


----------



## BeerPowered

So I noticed with ENB my Vampire Night vision is broken, which make it really hard to see at night. Using the Reallike ENB as there is no performance hit, but you get better colors. Not the best ENB IMO, but I need a ENB for Parallax mods to work properly. What setting do I edit to brighten up the nights?

The problem with darker nights occurred because I finally got around to calibrating my monitor. Which looks great, because games are darker now, like my HDTV. Before the blacks were way too bright.

As for the bigger trees mod I love it. I do realize the scaling in Skyrim is why the trees were small to begin with, but I have seen forests with trees taller then most small skyscrapers (10-20 stories at least)


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> So I noticed with ENB my Vampire Night vision is broken, which make it really hard to see at night.


Out of interest has anyone tried this to see if it fixes the issue?

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22274/


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

dude those shots are incredible. love the tree shadows, are you using ssao? it kinda looks like it but im not to sure


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Out of interest has anyone tried this to see if it fixes the issue?
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22274/


That isn't a fix at all. That is just a different vision that adds bright orange detect life. It is plainly obvious where everyone is, kind of like the Tom Clancy games with the big red diamonds over enemy heads. Very unrealistic. Plus it lights up enemies and allies, which makes it harder to tell who is friend or foe.

Vampire nightvision just turns everything black and white with no color.

To answer your question yes it works, but ruins the immersion.


----------



## Derko1

So I never use AO, cause I think it doesn't look right some times and it also is a huge hit in performance...

Only tried it once and made my decision a while ago...

Tried it just now and here's the results... notice anything odd with my peroformance?









No AO


AO on


Looks beautiful though!


----------



## crazyg0od33

did you mix up the pics cause the way you have it AO INCREASED perf. lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Just tried Glorious grasses and it dragged my framerate from tolerable to unplayable, lol. And I really dont have the patience for half of this ENB stuff....


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> did you mix up the pics cause the way you have it AO INCREASED perf. lol


It's crazy... but in single scenes I do get better frame rate... but I am topping out at over 5 gigs in video ram... which my vid cards only have 3 gigs... so 2 gigs are steaming off my SSD, which causes stutter.

Man! Those 6gig 7970s are sure looking sweet right about now...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Just tried Glorious grasses and it dragged my framerate from tolerable to unplayable, lol. And I really dont have the patience for half of this ENB stuff....


Yea, I took it off. I got 40fps less with it on. It's crazy how much the performance hit is.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Just tried Glorious grasses and it dragged my framerate from tolerable to unplayable, lol. And I really dont have the patience for half of this ENB stuff....


I use glorious grasses, and I havent lost any performance, which leads me to think that it's not working ATM.
Also, patience isnt really needed for enb. you search ENB's on skyrim nexus, download one that looks nice, and drag the files into the main folder...
nice and easy


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Im just wicked picky is all, i cant find one that does everything _perfectly_ to my taste and i cant settle and just get fed up









Im still running Lifeshields ENB but i just lost some of the files i think, hard to tell. Quite honestly i like RCRN the most (havnt tried CoT yet), if the days were just a bit brighter and the contrast between light/shadow wasnt so high id still be running that (outside i mean, the shadows on/under trees were pitch black which is annoying mid-day)


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I use glorious grasses, and I havent lost any performance, which leads me to think that it's not working ATM.
> Also, patience isnt really needed for enb. you search ENB's on skyrim nexus, download one that looks nice, and drag the files into the main folder...
> nice and easy


Are you using another mod that does anything to grass? If so make Glorious Grasses the last ESP behind those and it will take effect. Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul or Lush Grass could interfere and should be ahead in the load order. The later mods in the load order overwrite the previous ones, so if they conflict the last one wins out.


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh, I thought load order was top to bottom, time to move my climates of tamriel down from the second thing from the top lol
+REP thanks, I'll report back on whether that was the issue later


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Im just wicked picky is all, i cant find one that does everything _perfectly_ to my taste and i cant settle and just get fed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still running Lifeshields ENB but i just lost some of the files i think, hard to tell. Quite honestly i like RCRN the most (havnt tried CoT yet), *if the days were just a bit brighter and the contrast between light/shadow wasnt so high id still be running that (outside i mean, the shadows on/under trees were pitch black which is annoying mid-day)*


I think that you were using an ENB with it that wasn't optimized for CoT maybe?

I had that issue with using Lifeshields with CoT... not with what I'm using now though.

This is around 1pm bright sunny day. I know you said trees... but I have some samples up top that I posted of trees.


----------



## KenjiS

No ENB or anything but heres a screen from mine..not showing off how nice everything looks lol (dumb depth of field) but i didnt want to post just some boring shot of a building or anything...



Just running the high res textures, SMIM, XCE (Plus Dawnguard) and WATER.. I'm very happy with how it looks and how smooth its running


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> oh, I thought load order was top to bottom, time to move my climates of tamriel down from the second thing from the top lol
> +REP thanks, I'll report back on whether that was the issue later


Thats why load order is so important. ESM files before ESPs. I only know about it from watching this video which explains it indepth. Around 6:30 is where I was talking about in the last post. BOSS is helpful, but it isn't always 100% correct.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I never use AO, cause I think it doesn't look right some times and it also is a huge hit in performance...
> Only tried it once and made my decision a while ago...
> Tried it just now and here's the results... notice anything odd with my peroformance?


Derko, are you running ipresentinterval at 0? If so how are you able to play without the weird physic's glitches? I've been trying to play the game studder free for a while and the only thing that fixes it is no vsync but then I get physic's glitches.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

wasnt using an ENB back then as i couldnt get it to run on the nvidia drivers i was using at the time (I think they were the first 300series betas which were buggy as -)

Heres some shots of just RCRN


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



this first one was maybe 10am





This one i think was about 4pm


This one was also a little later in the afternoon as well




And some of unreal immersion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Probably wont help any since I dont have any good ToD comparison shots at all but maybe thats something I can try and get. I think you can see how dark the shadows get in RCRN when outside mainly in that shot of my toon infront of the sleeping giant inn but its probably a bit biased.

Right now im having a different problem, The bloom in the ENB im running has become overbearing in whiterun (really really bright and saturated looking) since after i tried countervibe (wasnt a fan of the interiors, lol) and i think im missing an ESP i used to have called "WhiterunLightingFix" which is the only thing i can think of that is different. Heres 2 i have of inside dragons reach. The banners are like mirrors and i get lensflare off of them and the ammount of yellow/orange/bloom and the brightness is crazy to me

http://gallery.clanfudge.net/main.php/d/143558-1/enb2012_8_15_23_41_21.jpg
http://gallery.clanfudge.net/main.php/d/143560-1/enb2012_8_15_23_41_25.jpg


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Derko, are you running ipresentinterval at 0? If so how are you able to play without the weird physic's glitches? I've been trying to play the game studder free for a while and the only thing that fixes it is no vsync but then I get physic's glitches.


I actually don't play without vsync on. I am able to just force it off via RadeonPro, but I only was using it to see performance hit of different settings.

Use this to play stutter free. Found in this thread here. If you have questions let me know. There's some additional info in the thread after the OP tried it if you want to read up on it.

It'll be perfectly smooth if you're able to maintain 60fps constant almost everywhere. Or a lower frame rate, but stutter free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> This is super easy to fix... didn't think people still had issues with this.
> So I have the exact same issue as you. What I have done to remedy it is use something called iFPSClamp=60. So I do have the game running at above 60fps all the time... only place I have issues with is Markarth, dips to 56-57. Otherwise, I am able to run at 60fps and have no issues.
> What iFPSClamp=60 does, is that it caps all world movement to your framerate. So if you disable vsync and are getting above 60fps everything moves extremely fast. The flipside to it... is that if you're ever below 60, then it goes into slow motion.
> Now the fix for you is very simply, choose a framerate that you would like to use. Either use dxtory or even an ENBs framerate limiter. Limit your frame rate to something your hardware will always be able to meet. Say for example 50 or 40. Then go to your skyrim.ini (not skyrimprefs.ini) and put that line, iFPSClamp= whatever frame rate you want. And then the game will be EXTREMELY smooth.
> The limitations are of course, like I said, that if you ever dip below the thresh hold, then it will go into slow motion. Try it and see if works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To recap:
> 1. Limit your frame rate to what you know you will be able to maintain via an external source... enb, dxtory... etc. (Edit: You'll have to find something that properly caps the frame rate, enb sucks.. it caps it a little too high from what you set it to and it also lets it go above it... so yea)
> 2. Then use iFPSClamp= your desired frame rate. Under the [General] section in your skyrim.ini.
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

With that what is your presentinterval set to? Or do you just delete it out of skyrim.ini?


----------



## Derko1

I just leave it at whatever the setting was... I never touched it...

Edit: Checked it... it's at 1.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Yeah at those settings I still get massive stuttering, and when I set the clamp to 70 and dxtory to 70 it still shows up at 60 fps. Not sure what my issue is. Plus I'm only getting 54% GPU usage with 1.5 gigs of vid mem usage. The stutter is almost like frames are skipping, mainly when slowly looking diagonally. Every suggestion on google I've tried.









Thanks for trying to help though.

Edit: Maybe I should try Radeon Pro? Are there options in there that might help me?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Yeah at those settings I still get massive stuttering, and when I set the clamp to 70 and dxtory to 70 it still shows up at 60 fps. Not sure what my issue is. Plus I'm only getting 54% GPU usage with 1.5 gigs of vid mem usage. The stutter is almost like frames are skipping, mainly when slowly looking diagonally. Every suggestion on google I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help though.


You say "at those settings" and not really use what I posted. Don't turn off vsync. Don't set it to 70 either. Set it to 60 and don't use dxtory. The only reason you would use DXtory is if you want to lock the frame rate to anything below 60.

As I wrote in those steps... the ifpsclamp governs world speed of everything via frame rate. SO if you ever have it running below what you set the "clamp" to, it will run VERY slow.

Plus if you're simply maxing out your Vram, then that's another issue.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

I tried 60 as well and notice no difference. Still get that diagonal horrible stutter. When I turn off vsync I get over 130 fps everywhere so I thought 70 would be fine using the clamp. You mention using Radeon Pro, would downloading that grant me anything that might help you think?

Edit: I'm not maxing out v-ram I have 2 gigs.


----------



## crazyg0od33

the poor horse looks terrified







I have the whole sequence but it didnt look as good as these 2



also to help the guy above me, I think you're expecting too much. even 60 is tough for my system to manage and I have 2 GPU's and 3 times the VRAM as you, with a CPU running slightly faster. try 45 or 50, but the best thing to do is monitor the fps via fraps or something and see what the minimum is for a few different environments and set it below that amount


----------



## Derko1

I finally got Lydia to look the right way! This is the dream team!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I tried 60 as well and notice no difference. Still get that diagonal horrible stutter. When I turn off vsync I get over 130 fps everywhere so I thought 70 would be fine using the clamp. You mention using Radeon Pro, would downloading that grant me anything that might help you think?
> Edit: I'm not maxing out v-ram I have 2 gigs.


Nope it would not.

So you have iFPSClamp=60 below general in your Skyrim.ini file correct?

And just because you say you have 2 gigs means nothing unless you actually SEE the exact number of how much Vram you're using. I am pushing 5.2gigs of vram and my card is only 3 gigs.

Check the red letters by the yellow line(yellow because vram is maxed out) in the pic below... I know it's only like 4.4gigs or something... but that was just walking outside of drangonsreach.... ( I know it's small... but just right click and view image to zoom in.)


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats apachii sky hair right? last i heard there was a major bug? I really like the look of the hair and I want it


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> thats apachii sky hair right? last i heard there was a major bug? I really like the look of the hair and I want it


works fine for me


----------



## Dwood

Man yalls look a ton better than my stock. If y'all had a fresh install what would be the first few things you would download it to make it look the best?


----------



## crazyg0od33

all of STEP

if you dont want to do all of that, then I'd follow the texture combiner instructions (use the mods it needs), and W.A.T.E.R. , and nab an ENB


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Man yalls look a ton better than my stock. If y'all had a fresh install what would be the first few things you would download it to make it look the best?


Skyrim HD2k
SRO
Static Mesh Improvement mod
Vurts
Lush Trees
Lush Grass
W.A.T.E.R.
Xenius Character Enhancement (And dawnguard XCE)
realistic lighting
an ENB of your choice
SkyUI

TBH id just follow S.T.E.P. and work on it from there


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Nope it would not.
> So you have iFPSClamp=60 below general in your Skyrim.ini file correct?
> And just because you say you have 2 gigs means nothing unless you actually SEE the exact number of how much Vram you're using. I am pushing 5.2gigs of vram and my card is only 3 gigs.
> Check the red letters by the yellow line(yellow because vram is maxed out) in the pic below... I know it's only like 4.4gigs or something... but that was just walking outside of drangonsreach.... ( I know it's small... but just right click and view image to zoom in.)


At the top of Whiterun just outside of Dragonsreach I get a max of 1696 mb usage in MSI and the line is not yellow. This means it's not maxed right?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> also to help the guy above me, I think you're expecting too much. even 60 is tough for my system to manage and I have 2 GPU's and 3 times the VRAM as you, with a CPU running slightly faster. try 45 or 50, but the best thing to do is monitor the fps via fraps or something and see what the minimum is for a few different environments and set it below that amount


Using fraps with the interval set to 0 I see 130fps. So thats why I assumed 70 would be fine. I've reverted to 60 like Derko said and set interval to 1. I get constant 60 frames and still see massive diagonal stutter. I'm also not even running any ENB just texture mods that have been optimized via the texture optimizer. I shouldn't be getting and stutter if frames and vram are looking okay. I don't get it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> At the top of Whiterun just outside of Dragonsreach I get a max of 1696 mb usage in MSI and the line is not yellow. This means it's not maxed right?


If it's not above whatever it says your max vram available is and it's not yellow... then no. It's not.

So now is that a spot that you have issues in with stuttering? Otherwise... play and as soon as you feel the stuttering, quit or look at your usage of vram and see if you're maxing it out.

*I still believe you may have done something wrong with the ifpsclamp. try setting it to 30... and see if your character is like a chipmunk and everything is in super fast forward mode... let me know if it does.*

So wow... that's how many texture mods I'm running... that I am using 3 gigs more than you are.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Using fraps with the interval set to 0 I see 130fps. So thats why I assumed 70 would be fine. I've reverted to 60 like Derko said and set interval to 1. I get constant 60 frames and still see massive diagonal stutter. I'm also not even running any ENB just texture mods that have been optimized via the texture optimizer. I shouldn't be getting and stutter if frames and vram are looking okay. I don't get it.


haha ok I was wondering how you were getting like 130 fps and I max out at 70. damn ENB's y u no give good fps







(kidding, I like how it lokos and plays)
also I like my characters hair, it look like your lydia a bit...can you edit them via showracemenu as well? the followers I mean, cause mine freezes and I need to end the task when I try it





i started using a no helmet mod that basically makes all helmets (well the ones he edited) an invisible mesh, so I can see my face all the time, and still have the armor value/set perks of an armor set. He did it for pretty much all helmets except the specialty ones, which he's working on (i.e. he just did the krosis mask and some other specials)


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If it's not above whatever it says your max vram available is and it's not yellow... then no. It's not.
> So now is that a spot that you have issues in with stuttering? Otherwise... play and as soon as you feel the stuttering, quit or look at your usage of vram and see if you're maxing it out.
> *I still believe you may have done something wrong with the ifpsclamp. try setting it to 30... and see if your character is like a chipmunk and everything is in super fast forward mode... let me know if it does.*
> So wow... that's how many texture mods I'm running... that I am using 3 gigs more than you are.


Yep when I set it to 30 I get super fast movement. Also when playing, this diagonal stutter is constant but more visible indoors, and the vram is actually lower than 1500 when it does it. I have a feeling it's related to the 64hz bug. Are you on a 120hz monitor? maybe that's why you aren't getting it. I've even tried lowering my monitors refresh rate to 50hz and setting fps to 50 but still get diagonal stutter. If you guys cant help no one can lol.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Yep when I set it to 30 I get super fast movement. Also when playing, this diagonal stutter is constant but more visible indoors, and the vram is actually lower than 1500 when it does it. I have a feeling it's related to the 64hz bug. Are you on a 120hz monitor? maybe that's why you aren't getting it. I've even tried lowering my monitors refresh rate to 50hz and setting fps to 50 but still get diagonal stutter. If you guys cant help no one can lol.


Delete your SkyrimPref.ini, make a back up first, and let the game make a new one for you. set shadows to high and not ultra and everything else to max. Do not use AF in game, set it through radeonpro through the profile, or the catalyst control panel. Do not use FXAA, use 2xMSAA, then force 2x super sampling antialiasing via RadeonPro or CCC.

Try that first and do not reset anything else.

Leave the iFPSClamp at 60,

I use a 54in plasma as my display. A Panasonic VT25 to be exact. So I'm stuck at 60hz or 24hz....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha ok I was wondering how you were getting like 130 fps and I max out at 70. damn ENB's y u no give good fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding, I like how it lokos and plays)
> also I like my characters hair, it look like your lydia a bit...can you edit them via showracemenu as well? the followers I mean, cause mine freezes and I need to end the task when I try it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started using a no helmet mod that basically makes all helmets (well the ones he edited) an invisible mesh, so I can see my face all the time, and still have the armor value/set perks of an armor set. He did it for pretty much all helmets except the specialty ones, which he's working on (i.e. he just did the krosis mask and some other specials)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome shots! (You still using what I posted up for the ENB?) Send me a link to that helmet mod.... I actually decided to not use a helmet... only in fights. So I'd love to use that.

I've heard of issues on the hair mod... but never seen what the issue was.

I am using Dibellas Beauty - NPC Overhaul it basically only changes the hair and gets rid of wrinkles on the females faces. It'll use all of your body and face textures though. It's an awesome mod!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Delete your SkyrimPref.ini, make a back up first, and let the game make a new one for you. set shadows to high and not ultra and everything else to max. Do not use AF in game, set it through radeonpro through the profile, or the catalyst control panel. Do not use FXAA, use 2xMSAA, then force 2x super sampling antialiasing via RadeonPro or CCC.
> Try that first and do not reset anything else.
> Leave the iFPSClamp at 60,
> I use a 54in plasma as my display. A Panasonic VT25 to be exact. So I'm stuck at 60hz or 24hz....


Tried that and stutter didn't change, still there. My only other option would be to uninstall everything and try again from scratch, unfortunately I don't want to lose my character and everything I've done. It's the only thing I've yet to try.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> all of STEP
> if you dont want to do all of that, then I'd follow the texture combiner instructions (use the mods it needs), and W.A.T.E.R. , and nab an ENB


Actually using both Texture Pack Combiner and STEP is what I recommend. After you get the combined folder from TPC, stop with the TPC instructions, then start adding other textures that TPC doesn't provide like Better Dynamic Snow, Optic Shooters Water, Enhanced Skyrim Sky, HD Paper, and other STEP recommended packs. Once you get all the texture packs on one folder use 7z to compress it into a zip file and add it to NMM. When trying to decide which textures to add you can use this program to evaluate. Then you have your own Graphics mod that is easy to uninstall/install and can be easily edited. I keep version numbers from textures I try.

For big texture packs like ReDefined Dungeons I would goto a Dungeon take a few screenshots then qqq and deactivate your graphic mod and activate RDD, then go take screenshots in those same areas then compare.At which point you would realize the the textures from TPC looks far better than those in RDD and move on to the next pack you want to tryout.

For some mods like Lush Trees and TreesHD, you might find that the Pine Needles from Lush looks better and the trunk from TreesHD is better, at which point you can take the indivisual textures and add them for a more superior looking tree. You may have to go in and fix seams, but its worth it. Sometimes the mod author may be willing to help and release a compatibility patch.

Cestral author of TPC had his GPU die so any new updates are on hold, which sucks, but we just have to continue doing the same thing he did for us on our own.

STEP is releasing a minor update this week/next week. The next version after is going to combine TPC and STEP into a major enhancement project which is what I am waiting for.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Tried that and stutter didn't change, still there. My only other option would be to uninstall everything and try again from scratch, unfortunately I don't want to lose my character and everything I've done. It's the only thing I've yet to try.












Sorry man. I would then start with drivers if you don't want to lose your character. Keep the iFPSClamp at 60 though... the 12.8 drivers were just released today. Try updating to those. I actually got around 2-3fps more.

I would say ultimately try reinstalling and making sure you delete the ini files... then make sure to not use any mods and see if it still stutters.


----------



## crazyg0od33

No helmets


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Yeah I just installed 12.8 earlier today too. It's weird because on my old Q6600/XFX 6850 machine I never had these issues. Makes me think it's hardware related or a recent patch related. I played Skyrim on earlier versions and never had these issues. I suppose it could be a mod too though because I never used mods on my previous machine. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> No helmets


Do not use this. The mod author ceased working on it a while ago. Use this one instead SkyJubs Invisible Helmets


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Do not use this. The mod author ceased working on it a while ago. Use this one instead SkyJubs Invisible Helmets


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Tarnix

Hum, Even when sorting my bests without spoilers, that still makes a lot. I'll post a few and put the link of my Steam Snapshot Gallery, because there's SO much of then












I'm not sure if this one is spoiler, probably not...






Yes... I LOVE kill snapshots











Fire!!


Aaaaand Some Dawnguard content. ^,..,^


I'll stop here, that makes already a lot. The rest of my gallery is here:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/djtarnix/screenshots/?

Happy Skryim time


----------



## crazyg0od33

The beauty of Dibella mod causes a CTD immediately upon opening for some reason. the helmet mod works well though.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> The beauty of Dibella mod causes a CTD immediately upon opening for some reason. the helmet mod works well though.


Do you have all her required hair mods with fixes?


----------



## ASO7

Last from today...


----------



## hakz

I got no feedback from the Skyrim Thread so I posted here for some help since this thread is quite active.

---
Hi guys, been playing with the game in less than a month and just had get the hang of it. I'm quite envious about the mods that were used here and some from the amazing screenies thread as well. I honestly don't know where to start. I want to experience great visuals too. I'm running the game on a max and native resolution of 1680x1050.

Can I use mods and load a saved (vanilla) game on a modded game? I think it would work, but still just wanna ask.
Please recommend me some nice mods to use. Please see sig for the rig I will be using.

Are the mods tested on Win8?
Thank you~


----------



## crazyg0od33

idk about windows 8, but I did load mods the first time on a previous skyrim game. it may get weird down the line, im not sure, but I would recommend a clean install if you can. you can do it the other way, but it may be easier if you just do a clean game.

also, ill check out the fixes and hair for dibella, thanks

derko, still using your FXAA enb and no corona and its awesome!


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I got no feedback from the Skyrim Thread so I posted here for some help since this thread is quite active.
> ---
> Hi guys, been playing with the game in less than a month and just had get the hang of it. I'm quite envious about the mods that were used here and some from the amazing screenies thread as well. I honestly don't know where to start. I want to experience great visuals too. I'm running the game on a max and native resolution of 1680x1050.
> Can I use mods and load a saved (vanilla) game on a modded game? I think it would work, but still just wanna ask.
> Please recommend me some nice mods to use. Please see sig for the rig I will be using.
> Are the mods tested on Win8?
> Thank you~


Not sure if you can handle ENB with only 1 5850, which I assume is the 1GB model. Your best bet is try it out and see what happens. STEP and TPC are good mods to start with. Pick one of them to get started and once you get comfortable combine them. Make sure to get BOSS off the nexus as well and watch the Load order tutorial video I posted a few pages back.

I recommend against using the Steam Workshop as installs can get messy. Plus some mods are exclusive to the Nexus. Some mods on the Steam Workshop don't get updated as well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Last from today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It must get quite boring hanging around that little patch of sunny forest all the time. The scenery looks great and quite realistic, the character is the exact opposite.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

hell be fine with an ENB, just needs to turn off AO and depth of field like me (DoF looks abysmal anyways so no loss there...)


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> hell be fine with an ENB, just needs to turn off AO and depth of field like me (DoF looks abysmal anyways so no loss there...)


I figured he might be able to because he plays at 1650x1080, just wasn't sure. Even my 580s get hammered by ENB.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It must get quite boring hanging around that little patch of sunny forest all the time. The scenery looks great and quite realistic, the character is the exact opposite.


Thats what player.placeatme is for


----------



## hakz

thanks guys








will be making a clean install and try them out later.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Thanks for the tip on dibellas beauty. All the fixes stopped the ctd


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Thanks for the tip on dibellas beauty. All the fixes stopped the ctd


Yea I had the same issue. I had forgotten one of the patches too.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Last from today...


What grass mod is this? This looks amazing!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Most likely this

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9185

and lush grass etc

I dip below 20FPS with glorious grasses


----------



## Tarnix

Will see what my GTX560 can do o.o


----------



## MetallicAcid

New config, Night time settings.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It must get quite boring hanging around that little patch of sunny forest all the time.






























Oh wait...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> thats apachii sky hair right? last i heard there was a major bug? I really like the look of the hair and I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works fine for me
Click to expand...

Works fine for me too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait...


I really like your settings! How did you make it look so natural, so sunny? I'm getting bored of the stock look.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So the guy wanders away from the sunny forest to the snowy forest. Yawn. He's using this ENB http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941

I'm looking forward to Opeths new config where he hopefully simplifies it. Using RL + FXAA + ENB + enb weather is too much and makes personalizing it a real pain.

A few from the new config I'm working on. Yes I know most of you like the pretty colours so you may not appreciate it. I don't care. It's meant to keep skyrim feeling like a cold environment, not a pixar cartoon.


----------



## crazyg0od33

My save crash is comin back, in a much worse way this time. Normally when I have a corrupted save crash like this I can go back to a save where I can play normally and save and that's the end for a while. This time anytime I quit and load back a save made during the non corrupted (I'm just calling it corrupted for lack of a better term) it crashes on saving again, so basically I can't continue the game any further this time where I was able to before. I have no clue why this is happening, as I have the exact same step mods as everyone else using step, and some of the same mods as people on here who also use step. Hopefully I can find a working save fast or I will have to start over again for the 3rd time


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> My save crash is comin back, in a much worse way this time. Normally when I have a corrupted save crash like this I can go back to a save where I can play normally and save and that's the end for a while. This time anytime I quit and load back a save made during the non corrupted (I'm just calling it corrupted for lack of a better term) it crashes on saving again, so basically I can't continue the game any further this time where I was able to before. I have no clue why this is happening, as I have the exact same step mods as everyone else using step, and some of the same mods as people on here who also use step. Hopefully I can find a working save fast or I will have to start over again for the 3rd time


I gave up on my lvl 48 Nord Ranger. CTD very 30-40minutes.

Some mods attach a script to your save permanently and once you uninstall that mod you can get crashes. You cannot clean those saves. Even if you save at helgen before you pick your race that save is corrupted.

I began reading Papyrus logs when testing mods and that how I decide on using it or not. Many mods for how well they work are poorly written and will crash your game.

Now I have been playing crash free for 67hours and counting.


----------



## crazyg0od33

The thing is I haven't uninstalled any mods. I left the ones untouched that I knew weren't good for the other mods I had. I dot even crash randomly, it's ONLY when I try to save my game. Before, I was able to go back to a save that would let me play and save with no issue, and then I'd be fine to load from the saves I was making. This time, I'm crashing on every load I try, even after I found a good save to start from. I guess if I would have to give up now would be the best time since I leave for school in 2 days though. Idk what papyrus is or how to read logs or figure anything out from that.


----------



## Derko1

I also was getting a ton of crashes with the Lunari race mod... turns out it was my fault. I had made a save a while ago, When I only had a few mods... which I know I still used now, just newer versions. The save started at Helgen, so I would skip that entire intro part. But after a few hours in, it would just crash all the time.

Turns out that I had forgotten I had SoS installed in those and I didn't now.

I started a totally new game and have not had one crash yet.

Have you REALLY started completely new this last time you re installed?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I started a completely new game for sure. The only thing I can guess right now is that it could have gotten messed up from the one, 5 minute load I did of one of my old saves in order to find my stat points, without SoS. But then I started a completely new game after finding the stats. If that messed it up this far down the line, I'll just say f*** it and start again when I come home and I'll reinstall all of the mods and enb and whatnot but have my skills and perks already written down.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I started a completely new game for sure. The only thing I can guess right now is that it could have gotten messed up from the one, 5 minute load I did of one of my old saves in order to find my stat points, without SoS. But then I started a completely new game after finding the stats. If that messed it up this far down the line, I'll just say f*** it and start again when I come home and I'll reinstall all of the mods and enb and whatnot but have my skills and perks already written down.


I believe SOS is what fubar'd my Nord. Luckily I was able to play through and beat the Beat the Dawnguard side of the new DLC. The crashes sucked but I just saved every 7-10 minutes.

I started a Breton and have been playing as a vampire. After reading up on a plethora of CTD thread around the internet. I became more cautious with my mod choices. Luckily texture mods don't cause crashes.

Right now I am testing Birds of Skyrim and 101 Bugs.


----------



## crazyg0od33

this isnt the same though. the game CTD's WHEN I save, never randomly. its ONLY when I try to save a game.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Idk what papyrus is or how to read logs or figure anything out from that.


in your skyrim.ini under Papyrus:

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

Change the 0 to 1 and your game will put out logs in the My documents>My games>Skyrim>Logs>scripts folder. These 4 logs will show you any bugs/errors and will tell you why your game crashes. Log 0 is always the most recent.

EDIT: Best viewed in M$ Word as Notepad crits you with a wall of text for over 9000


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright a few things.
I did the papyrus thing, no clue what it says, so I'l post it here and see if someone who has time/can read it can help.

also, maybe loading my old save (even for barely 5 mihnutes) did screw this entire game up, since my save game is now 6.8MB, and increasing every time...

papyrus log.txt 225k .txt file


----------



## Derko1

I was getting the same thing... the way I got around it, was to get out of the cell I was in and then I could save fine. I think it was stemmed from SoS though, cause I would know it was coming when sounds in the background would start looping.

It would happen most often as soon as I would come into the game too.









Thanks for that tip BP!


----------



## crazyg0od33

what do you mean "get out of the cell"?
how do I do that?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> alright a few things.
> I did the papyrus thing, no clue what it says, so I'l post it here and see if someone who has time/can read it can help.
> also, maybe loading my old save (even for barely 5 mihnutes) did screw this entire game up, since my save game is now 6.8MB, and increasing every time...
> 
> papyrus log.txt 225k .txt file


Getting an error message, unable to view.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I was getting the same thing... the way I got around it, was to get out of the cell I was in and then I could save fine. I think it was stemmed from SoS though, cause I would know it was coming when sounds in the background would start looping.
> It would happen most often as soon as I would come into the game too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that tip BP!


typing PCB in the console purges all cached cells as well. Works best on interiors


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what do you mean "get out of the cell"?
> how do I do that?


A cell is like a certain part of the game that is loaded. Like Breeze home or the derelict tower outside White Run.

Just fast travel across the map 6-7 times.

If that fails try this: http://wiki.step-project.com/Guide:Troubleshooting#tab=Mods_and_Savegames


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

6.8mb is pretty average for a skyrim save, my 3 most recent are 9mb, 17mb(***?!) and 6.9mb. its a gamebryo engine issue that im fairly certain is cause by them adding plants that disappear when picked and containers that have open/shut animations. The Oblivion/Morrowind mods that add these features also cause your save files to grow in size over time.

Saves still get screwed like they did in oblivion if you overwrite the same files over and over again. DONT DO THAT, make a new save every time, never overwrite. ( I dont know if you knew this or not but i like pointing it out darn it!!!







). For what its capable of modded the engine is still a steaming pile of crap thats over a decade old now.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> 6.8mb is pretty average for a skyrim save, my 3 most recent are 9mb, 17mb(***?!) and 6.9mb. its a gamebryo engine issue that im fairly certain is cause by them adding plants that disappear when picked and containers that have open/shut animations. The Oblivion/Morrowind mods that add these features also cause your save files to grow in size over time.
> Saves still get screwed like they did in oblivion if you overwrite the same files over and over again. DONT DO THAT, make a new save every time, never overwrite. ( I dont know if you knew this or not but i like pointing it out darn it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). For what its capable of modded the engine is still a steaming pile of crap thats over a decade old now.


Yep. Disable Autosave. Always save by the console command Save "Uniquename" No spaces in the name and no quotes. Also try to save in interiors and always purge cell buffers first.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Just tried Opethfeldt6 ENB and am wondering if the dungeons are supposed to be so damn bright. i NEED dark dungeons. Its not optional, i cant remeber that last time i saw 3 candles light an entire area up bright as day with no other light sources... And interiors were a bit bright as well.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Just tried Opethfeldt6 ENB and am wondering if the dungeons are supposed to be so damn bright. i NEED dark dungeons. Its not optional, i cant remeber that last time i saw 3 candles light an entire area up bright as day with no other light sources... And interiors were a bit bright as well.


Your best bet is to read the ENB PDF manual and try to understand what the setting do and tweak it to your liking. Try running Skyrim in a window mode.

When you use someone elses ENB you are using their preferences and not what actually looks best. I have found many ENBs where I like parts of it, but am dissatisfied with some of their settings.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Just tried Opethfeldt6 ENB and am wondering if the dungeons are supposed to be so damn bright. i NEED dark dungeons. Its not optional, i cant remeber that last time i saw 3 candles light an entire area up bright as day with no other light sources... And interiors were a bit bright as well.


basic guide here http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8005/

Not sure if thats the one I used a while back, if it is, some of the images are messed up. What I do if I'm not sure about a setting, I'll alt tab from the game open up the enbseries.ini or w/e and change whatever setting I'm curious about to say double what it's currently at, save it and then alt tab back into game, check it out then go back and set it to 0 and so on.

Sometimes though if I alt tab a lot and have made a lot of changes I start getting flashing and stuff doesn't look right, so it's always best to restart the game if you are making a lot of changes.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Thanks guys. I'll try the suggestions later and I'll repost the log


----------



## 13irKy

Im new here so i thought i would share a couple of my screenies










Just checking out the stones!


Trying to look tough!


Night time










Which way :s


Noes Spideys!

Still messing with my ENB atm so i should be getting better screenies soon! Trying to achieve the best cinematic look (loving the film grain) which is still playable! between 20-90FPS at the moment Max settings on the Video options! Still a bit new to this though!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Philistines!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Just tried Opethfeldt6 ENB and am wondering if the dungeons are supposed to be so damn bright. i NEED dark dungeons. Its not optional, i cant remeber that last time i saw 3 candles light an entire area up bright as day with no other light sources... And interiors were a bit bright as well.


Why do you think AS07 only posts that one area? I thought That ENB looks great in one area in one weather type. Everywhere else is either lucklaster or not to my taste. A bright night=bright interiors and dungeons for the most part. Further dark dungeons mod helps with this but doesn't totally eliminate it. Darken nightime setting in the enbseries.ini and RL .ini.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Philistines!
> Why do you think AS07 only posts that one area? I thought That ENB looks great in one area in one weather type. Everywhere else is either lucklaster or not to my taste. A bright night=bright interiors and dungeons for the most part. Further dark dungeons mod helps with this but doesn't totally eliminate it. Darken nightime setting in the enbseries.ini and RL .ini.


Did AS07 ever upload his ENB?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Did AS07 ever upload his ENB?


No. His arse is tighter than goinights. I'm pretty sure its just a slightly modified Opthe's though.


----------



## GeforceGTS

He has mentioned before that it's Opeths, slightly tweaked of course.

and 13irKy, those look good







I'm not a fan of film grain though.

EDIT: some pics since this is turning into the discussion thread





















I've uninstalled CoT now and made a new character, gonna start over again with just ENB


----------



## crazyg0od33

here's the papyrus log, ill test it this time also

papyrus log.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## crazyg0od33

It was going great for a while then crash again.
here are some more logs, but I think I'm gonna give up on this and do the whole thing clean when i come home from school























logs.zip 788k .zip file


----------



## Lhotse

_"Yes, what did you need ?"
"Yes, what did you need ?"
"Yes, what did you need ?"
"Yes, what did you need ?"
"Yes, what did you need ?"_


----------



## Derko1

That looks odd... is she supposed to be that flat chested? Just wondering


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It was going great for a while then crash again.
> here are some more logs, but I think I'm gonna give up on this and do the whole thing clean when i come home from school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logs.zip 788k .zip file


Are you using or have you ever used Deadly Dragons, what about Monster Wars? If so that is your cause. The mod is unstable, and can fubar your save. If your not using those or have never used those open all of your mods and see which ones include the script LTDDragonMainScript2.psc.

The only fix is to revert to a save from before using that mod, or to start over.

Any mod that uses scripts should be approached with caution, as it can fubar your save. Something simple like Upgrading to a new version can cause it. Even if you do the 31 day save clean before hand.


----------



## crazyg0od33

You think it may be that I have some of the added dragon species mods or extra hd dragon textures?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> You think it may be that I have some of the added dragon species mods or extra hd dragon textures?


As long as it is a texture file or mesh only then its fine, but if it uses a script then that is probably what is causing it. IF the mod is in BSA you have to extract the BSA to see.


----------



## crazyg0od33

can I just delete the script?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> can I just delete the script?


Delete whatever mod is using it then try the save cleaning method I posted a few posts back.


----------



## crazyg0od33

it was "dragons diversified" from the steam workshop


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it was "dragons diversified" from the steam workshop


Are you on the main quest still?

Dragons Diversified is causing your crashes and from what I have read it conflicts with the main quest and crashes the game.

Also I should note that script files are in the .pex format. They show up in the logs as PSC.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah


----------



## crazyg0od33

I did the clean save so I think I'll stry t for a bit and see how it goes. Thanks for all the help


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I did the clean save so I think I'll stry t for a bit and see how it goes. Thanks for all the help


Once you complete the main quest you can try reenabling the mod and seeing if it causes further crashes.

Edit: http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php? Is the forum version of the nexus site. Each mod comment section is also posted to a thread on the forums. So you can search these for answers.


----------



## crazyg0od33

still crashing. oh well, now I know what to NOT install next time I start my game


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> still crashing. oh well, now I know what to NOT install next time I start my game


The mod author stopped supporting the mod and even posted
Quote:


> "NOTE: I will no longer be reading the comments for this mod, and will delete any PMs with basic questions, complaints or tech support requests about it. Nothing productive for me has come of the comments in months, and I don't have the patience to answer repeated questions about it."


That right there is enough to stop me from using a mod.

I use Better Vampires and do run across issues, the mod author is always browsing the comments and answering questions, some of which I have fixed myself.

I have a small ability to edit/fix mods with the creation kit, which I learned via trial and error. Mostly I can edit armor or follower mods. I can change NPC appearance as well.

I adapted the Shredded Triss Armor mod into Mage Robe values.

I am trying to figure out follower scripts so I can fix Girls of Skyrim, as I run into issues when I turn them into a vampire, and there is a issue where they will change out of the armor you give them to the default armor assigned to them in major cities. UFO could fix the armor problem but that mod has its own issues and CTD my game twice during the cart ride intro.


----------



## crazyg0od33

UFO has been working fine for me so far, but I am gonna do a fresh skyrim download and reinstall when I'm back home


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> UFO has been working fine for me so far, but I am gonna do a fresh skyrim download and reinstall when I'm back home


I may give it another shot but I have read others having CTD issues with it.


----------



## KenjiS

Heres a couple fun ones..

Firstly, What the heck?



Secondly, i think this is going to be bad for his job..



Anyways, a vampire attack killed a bunch of NPCs in Riften in my game, including the guy who runs the Pawned Prawn and the Argonian Jeweler in the center of the town... Thankfully theres more than enough other shopkeepers in skyrim.. For now


----------



## Ashtyr

New over here, post some pics









Next time i will post more


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So the guy wanders away from the sunny forest to the snowy forest. Yawn. He's using this ENB http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941
> I'm looking forward to Opeths new config where he hopefully simplifies it. Using RL + FXAA + ENB + enb weather is too much and makes personalizing it a real pain.
> A few from the new config I'm working on. Yes I know most of you like the pretty colours so you may not appreciate it. I don't care. It's meant to keep skyrim feeling like a cold environment, not a pixar cartoon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll definitely be giving this a go, great work. My preference is less vibrant colors, I find it off putting. This kind of ENB is what I've been after for a while. Milamber had a great one, but it's fairly old now.


----------



## Mach 5

Its not a picture, but seeing as this has surpassed the official skyrim thread, it seems appropriate to post it here:






Brilliant.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That looks odd... is she supposed to be that flat chested? Just wondering


she is what Bethesda made her and if they made her about a .. B cup, then that's what she is. although i do run some terrain/water/ texture mods for the scenery as well as Dovahkiins Hideout, which is a basement dwelling that connects all the houses w/ a forge, enchanting table, weapons rack, storage etc, i don't use mods that affect the lore with lots of skimpy and overpowered armor, unrealistic-for-the-game weapons, big boobs, lipstick, psychedelic dragons that breath lollipops, etc. ( i tried one once and it was just absurd. lol )


----------



## Derko1

I know. I thought the same thing too. But wanted better face textures and then was sort of forced to go with one of the big boobed women bodies to make the faces work... and then I just forgot about staying lore friendly.


----------



## Derko1

So I think I am done tweaking the ENB and FXAA. I think I am happy with the results I've achieved.

Here's a *BUNCH* of shots at random trying to find different lighting conditions... I didn't work hard on angles to make them more appealing.









The first shot has DOF working... the rest I turned it off. I was wondering how things would look without backgrounds being blurry...


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know. I thought the same thing too. But wanted better face textures and then was sort of forced to go with one of the big boobed women bodies to make the faces work... and then I just forgot about staying lore friendly.


i seem to recall that i once tried a mod called 'Bella's...something', i forget the name but it was supposed to improve the females faces etc. and all it did was slop so much make-up on them that they looked like low-rent hookers.








* nice water in the screenshots btw. that's the kinda mods i go for but those boobs under the armor are HUGE. lmao the armor doesn't even seem to fit over them.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Don't blame the big boobs on the mod







It's CBBE right? It gives you the choice of size :x Or is it UNP? I haven't tried that one..


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Don't blame the big boobs on the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's CBBE right? It gives you the choice of size :x Or is it UNP? I haven't tried that one..


Oh it does?! ...







Did not notice.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know. I thought the same thing too. But wanted better face textures and then was sort of forced to go with one of the big boobed women bodies to make the faces work... and then I just forgot about staying lore friendly.


All in One Face mod http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17704 is currently the best looking face mod for the game and allows UNP and CBBE. So you can use UNP and have a nice B cup that isn't over exaggerated like CBBE. They also offer Vampire Face's as well.

I also hate the ultra unrealistic big boobed NPC's/followers. Big boobs in this game look terrible. Which is why I spent 5 hours figuring out how to edit followers/NPC weight/height. During which I learned how to edit their default armor, inventory, spellbook, face morph etc.


----------



## utterfabrication

I think navetsea's skin texture is the best. I don't think I can link to it, but it's called _CBBE skin texture V2 V3 plus Thepal and UNP compatible_. It hasn't been updated for some time so there aren't any vampire textures included. Here's an old pic of it I posted in this thread a while back...


----------



## Hoops

Wow... Derko1, what mods are you using for the body/faces?


----------



## Cha0s89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I am using Dibellas Beauty - NPC Overhaul it basically only changes the hair and gets rid of wrinkles on the females faces. It'll use all of your body and face textures though. It's an awesome mod!


It requires ApachiiSkyHair by Apachii and Cazy hairs and demoness hairs conversion by zzjay which are linked on the mods page.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13irKy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like Unreal Cinema (DoF and Vignette width is certainly very similar) plus CoT with some tweaks. 

If it's based on Unreal Cinema you should try the latest version and play around with the new lens effects a little to see what you can come up with.


----------



## Ashtyr

Im using UNP body, by far the most realistic, plus sporty UNP for teh musculature. For textures i think is navetseas, but i'm not sure


----------



## Lifeshield

I like using UNP. It's a good body mod. Only thing I dislike is not being able to use my dragon tattoo texture without making it myself (which I'm too lazy to do).


----------



## Derko1

I actually like the UNP also... but since I had already started using CBBE and had a massed a bunch of mods that were CBBE body specific... no turning back.

There's more suport for UNP too.

So I also use the All in 1 face mod for the girls. That's the textures you see in my pics, except for my character, the red head, she's from the Lunari Race mod.

Face textures XCE are excellent too.










Too bad hair lines look terrible on the characters...


----------



## _Nikhil

@Derko - Those look great.

Tried Opethfeldt ENB for a change but I don't really like it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> 
> Im using UNP body, by far the most realistic, plus sporty UNP for teh musculature. For textures i think is navetseas, but i'm not sure


Ok wow, Thats gorgeous, Question, How much does this mod slow your game down? And can i please have links to what you're using?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1009030/


How come the cutoff of the water looks strange in this shot? I remember having a bad installation of WATER and that would happen...


----------



## Lifeshield

Likely where it transfers from one type of water to another.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah, there is always at least one place like that in my game. Seen it with pretty much every version of W.A.T.E.R and no amount of going indoors, purging cells then saving etc makes them go away.


----------



## Derko1

He just recently updated it and got rid of flows of water that he changed. Try the new one. It might fix it. Was just released last week I believe.

I had the same thing happening in one spot near the stones by riverwood, and that took care of it.

Hey, so how can I find out what the item number for an item is? I want to use a mod that replaces showracemenu, but you have to visit solitude to get it and I'm not really planning to do that any time soon...


----------



## Lifeshield

help *item name* "0"

Remove the *

Page Up and Page Down to scroll through the list.

Then...

player.additem *item number* "1"

With the last number being the amount you want of that item.


----------



## Derko1

Excellent! Thank you so much!









I'd been wanting to change my charater's hair and eyes for a while and CTD every time I use showracemenu.




AND now I have the power in my hand to wield any weapon/armor I want!!! MUAHAHUAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=skyrim+console+commands


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Excellent! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd been wanting to change my charater's hair and eyes for a while and CTD every time I use showracemenu.


You have to give showracemenu time to load. With all the custom additions it takes longer. If you try to switch between say Breton and Nord before one of them is loaded you can get a CTD. Mostly the CTD occur when switching races or changing genders.

Normally I wait 30-45 second for each race to load before selecting another.

IF im just editing the appearance I wait 30-45 seconds to load before switching to Body

After that everything is peachy.

I have yet to crash using the Showracemenu since adopting this method.


----------



## Derko1

Interesting... I didn't realize that.

Just tried it and you're right... but it resets everything on my face that I have changed and then it also CTD when I choose to save.


----------



## utterfabrication

I've only ever had a ctd in showracemenu when I had too many hair mods installed.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> I've only ever had a ctd in showracemenu when I had too many hair mods installed.


oops...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Im marginally dissapointed they "fixed" alchemy. I forced myself to play legit all that time and now i cant make myself a pair of gloves that gives 900,000,000 HP now that i have given in lol


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> I've only ever had a ctd in showracemenu when I had too many hair mods installed.


That will do it too. Multiple Hair/eye/brow packs can conflict and crash. Either that or they conflict and give weird appearance bugs.

I had to disable my eye mod because it would turn my eyes all crusty looking after feeding.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Interesting... I didn't realize that.
> Just tried it and you're right... but it resets everything on my face that I have changed and then it also CTD when I choose to save.


Are you a vampire? Editing it as a Vampire is the only time I notice the reset. The other time it happens is when I select a race.

If you type in showracemenu you and wait 30 seconds then go straight to body, without touching the races it keeps my appearance/race.

EDIT: Just wait till you start changing animations had to extract the BSA to get the folder structure. Got some good ones so far, more girly.
EDIT2: Well I am animated up, my char do do front flips to a diving roll and back flips, she can hover when casting magic, her sitting, sneaking, standing, and weapon drawn idles are good to go, she can run without looking ******ed. I even found a walk animation that gives jiggling boobs and butts.

Now if only I could find some first person view animations for casting magic.


----------



## Derko1

Nope not a vampire. Don't know what's wrong... even that mod makes it hang. Works fine the first time, but when I try to edit a second time, it just freezes.


----------



## Derko1

I think Lydia found someone she's interested in.


----------



## ASO7

While i was recording scenes for a new video....










EDIT:


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok wow, Thats gorgeous, Question, How much does this mod slow your game down? And can i please have links to what you're using?


Thanks. I'm usin UNP body Skinny, sporty UNP, Apachi hair, but not the last version, i think is the penultimate, the last doesnt have this hair, just in case you want to use it. Coverwomen look 3, and one for the eyes that i cant remember right now, sorry, and Navetseas for skin.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6709

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3563#content

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13411

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10168

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6554

And a lot of good taste and good work, to fit all this correctly









one more , open in new window for 1080p version

.

Loss of frames? Zero, at least for these mods. But I have skyrim with mods for practically all, an top quality. I have also changed the ini, ugridtools values, and a thousand other things. As I have the game you need a very good PC to play decently.

But the character mods will not make you lose anything.

Greetings.

And sorry for my english , its no my native language, any correction will be wellcome


----------



## _Nikhil

Foggy Day


----------



## BeerPowered

Here are some pics


















































One thing I am trying to correct is the pixelated shadows left on the face by bangs and other objects


----------



## MetallicAcid

Working on a new config!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I am trying to correct is the pixelated shadows left on the face by bangs and other objects
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you find a fix, please share it! For me the issue is outside only.

Indoors it looks fine:







Metallic! Those shots look incredible. I have to ask... is it compatible with CoT? GJ!


----------



## ASO7

Based on Opethfeldt's ENB...

_Im still testing so its only for sunny day at fixed time_


----------



## Lhotse

'Last breath of an Immortal.'










* what an awesome expansion. i can't wait to play it through a second time as a vampire.


----------



## Slightly skewed

No spoilers jerks.


----------



## ParadoxEternal

he didn't see it coming...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks derko. It sure is cot compatible.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Daytime cave shots, and some dusk solitude thrown in.


----------



## ParadoxEternal

metallic acid, those are some beautiful shots. what armor is that in the last pic? And what mods are you using?


----------



## Derko1

Wow those do look inredible!

When will you post to let us try it?


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow those do look inredible!
> When will you post to let us try it?


+1


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow those do look inredible!
> When will you post to let us try it?


He posts it on Skyrim Nexus. Link in his sig.


----------



## MetallicAcid

This is a new config, the link in my sig is an old one. This one I am working on is from scratch









I'll do some more testing and maybe release it before the end of today (Sunday)... Stay tuned


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> He posts it on Skyrim Nexus. Link in his sig.


Cool, I didn't realize it was the new one he just started posting pics of. Thanks.

So anyone got any tips on taming snow brightness? I got everything else looking how I want it, but noon in a snowy area is a tad too bright.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Paradox, the mods are the usual from STEP which is found on nexus, so 2K textures, skyrim realistic overhaul, parallax, vurts flora etc. I have just chosen the main ones and a couple of fixes. Installing everything was too much of a pain.

The armour mods are masters of death for Lydia, and dark brotherhood TS armour for my main guy!

And of course, ENB lighting dll's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MetallicAcid

PHOTOBOMB WARMING!

Sunrise in the wastes, and some indoor tests at the Winking Skeever Inn


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Cool, I didn't realize it was the new one he just started posting pics of. Thanks.
> So anyone got any tips on taming snow brightness? I got everything else looking how I want it, but noon in a snowy area is a tad too bright.


Adaptation? Are you using HD6?


----------



## Derko1

Looks great. Got any shots in snowy areas? My tweaked one is horrible in snowy areas... it's just too bright.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Adaptation? Are you using HD6?


I did, but the difference is so great that the switch in adaptation is too much. I'll go back to playing with it... I don't know why it's so bright. I had the adaptation fine before though. I think adding the FXAA on top messed it up. I'll have to check it without it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Snow environment tests. (derko







)


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Derko1

So are you gonna keep teasing us, or will you have us test it for you?


----------



## MetallicAcid

I can put a file tomorrow, once I get back from work.

I'm digging this new config


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Lifeshields ENB ^^

think im going to go back to the config i had under the .113 binary or go back to just RCRN. .117 makes some exterior shadows black and drops my fps by ~20 (which is really painful when youre already struggling to maintain as close to 60fps as possible)









EDIT* Quick question -

When i unisntall one ENB and go to another i have to re-install realistic lightning AFTER i install the new ENB otherwise interiors/dungeons are painfully bright, like dayglow bright (AKA 200x brighter than midday outside with clear skies)... is there a config file im missing when I remove things or is this normal procedure?


----------



## Derko1

You might be removing something that Realistic lighting needs when you're removing the ENB. Also... last time I checked... if you're talking about Ultra Realistic Lighting... I was never able to get them working with ENBs... I reached out to the author and he told me it was not made to be used with ENBs.

Don't know if that's changed, I'm talking about a few months back at this point.


----------



## Derko1

I think I finally have snow under control without compromising too much on the rest... I'm not really sure what they heck was wrong... so can some people try it out... maybe post pics and let me know if they have any weird issues? Anything they like/dislike?

-YOU MUST HAVE Climates of Tamriel mod default nights level 3 installed.
-DO NOT USE THE interiors and dungeons CoT part of the mod.

I have included further darker dungeons.esp in the package. If you think dungeons are too dark. Simply deactivate the esp from you data files. Or delete it.

Without DOF

DerkoENB113.4.zip 581k .zip file


With DOF

DerkoENB wDOF-113.4 .zip 581k .zip file


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Its strange though because it also does the stupid bright thing if i just copy over the new ENB's files without deleting anything. I have to reinstall realistic lighting regardless (Im using Realistic lighting with customization).


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Just personal tastes, I do not like the lighting of those interiors, it took me a very long time to achieve realistic lighting indoors, is the great failure of virtually all enb.
Like I said tastes. maybe you don't like mine





You can't always get it perfect, there are places where you can not do anything, except fix it a little


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I have included further darker dungeons.esp in the package. *If you think dungeons are too dark.* Simply deactivate the esp from you data files. Or delete it.
> Without DOF


That's the issue I have with most ENBs, nights/dungeons are unrealistically dark. My monitor is custom calibrated via Spyder 3 and Color Eyes DP. It is very dark to begin with, (Brightness is 22/100) All these "Darker" tweaks end up making my screen pitch black and unplayable.

What ENB setting controls the darkness?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> That's the issue I have with most ENBs, nights/dungeons are unrealistically dark. My monitor is custom calibrated via Spyder 3 and Color Eyes DP. It is very dark to begin with, (Brightness is 22/100) All these "Darker" tweaks end up making my screen pitch black and unplayable.
> What ENB setting controls the darkness?


If you have a properly calibrated monitor, there's no... "it's darker because it's calibrated". I have had my plasma (Panasonic VT25) that I use as a screen profecionally calibrated with a spectronometer and pro-colorimeter.

With that said... try the ENB out. If your screen is properly calibrated (ie not using the wrong color pixel format that everyone typically sets and can't use a grey scale to tell it's wrong), then you will not have extremely dark interiors. I kept that in mind when working on it.

The purpose of it was so that I could brighten up the outside since CoT makes nights way too dark and match it with interiors, by using further darker dungeons.

BTW, I've also dealt with ISF calibrations and have used EyeOne, SpyderExpress, Spyder3... and any gamer who is on here that cares about graphics would grab at least a SpyderExpress. It makes such a huge difference.









Edit: I use ENB Customizer and use ambient night intensity to make it less dark. You can also lower the shadow intensity for nights, so it doesn't create pitch black areas under shadows.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> Just personal tastes, I do not like the lighting of those interiors, it took me a very long time to achieve realistic lighting indoors, is the great failure of virtually all enb.
> Like I said tastes. maybe you don't like mine
> 
> 
> You can't always get it perfect, there are places where you can not do anything, except fix it a little


Are you going to post pics of those "realistic" indoor settings? Those are not realistic my friend. Tone down the light sprite and bloom.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You might be removing something that Realistic lighting needs when you're removing the ENB. Also... last time I checked... if you're talking about Ultra Realistic Lighting... I was never able to get them working with ENBs... I reached out to the author and he told me it was not made to be used with ENBs.
> Don't know if that's changed, I'm talking about a few months back at this point.


Opethfeldt has one of the best ENB's and uses RL as part of it. I've seen others too. Lifesheild used it as well. RL hasn't been updated in a while so it's always been this way as far as I know. Maybe it's just the vanilla RL version that people use.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If you have a properly calibrated monitor, there's no... "it's darker because it's calibrated". I have had my plasma (Panasonic VT25) that I use as a screen profecionally calibrated with a spectronometer and pro-colorimeter.
> With that said... try the ENB out. If your screen is properly calibrated (ie not using the wrong color pixel format that everyone typically sets and can't use a grey scale to tell it's wrong), then you will not have extremely dark interiors. I kept that in mind when working on it.
> The purpose of it was so that I could brighten up the outside since CoT makes nights way too dark and match it with interiors, by using further darker dungeons.
> BTW, I've also dealt with ISF calibrations and have used EyeOne, SpyderExpress, Spyder3... and any gamer who is on here that cares about graphics would grab at least a SpyderExpress. It makes such a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I use ENB Customizer and use ambient night intensity to make it less dark. You can also lower the shadow intensity for nights, so it doesn't create pitch black areas under shadows.


That spyder express device is interesting.

How do you lower the night shadow intensity? Skylighting is a global setting. I had to manipulate adaptation to get the shadows and nights brighter.

EDIT: looks like I'll have to give the customizer a try.


----------



## ASO7

random sky sshots...


----------



## Lhotse

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Derko1

Some more shots:








I did not realize that Dynavision had an option for static DOF, it makes the background out of focus, I kinda like it, but it really takes away from the whole look I think...


----------



## sevink




----------



## ParadoxEternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Paradox, the mods are the usual from STEP which is found on nexus, so 2K textures, skyrim realistic overhaul, parallax, vurts flora etc. I have just chosen the main ones and a couple of fixes. Installing everything was too much of a pain.
> The armour mods are masters of death for Lydia, and dark brotherhood TS armour for my main guy!
> And of course, ENB lighting dll's.
> Hope this helps.


thanks i hadn't been using parralax but am now; i'm a bit confused how you are using two HD texture packs. Do you pick which textures you use from each pack? Or are there some that 2K does that SRO doesn't, etc?


----------



## Derko1

Some in-doors shots...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParadoxEternal*
> 
> thanks i hadn't been using parralax but am now; i'm a bit confused how you are using two HD texture packs. Do you pick which textures you use from each pack? Or are there some that 2K does that SRO doesn't, etc?


There is another mod called the texture pack combiner. This picks the authors recommended files from all of the packs that are manually placed into special folders, and creates a complete package which changes almost everything in skyrim.

Hope this helps.


----------



## propa

prOPA's ENB without CoT, the sky is terrible in CoT ... hate it. Part 1


----------



## propa

Part 2


----------



## Sethy666

Love your work, propa


----------



## Onex




----------



## propa

Part III























Now with new Palette from Caption SkullSaber's


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## ParadoxEternal

propa, those pictures are amazing. what ENB core presets are you using?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParadoxEternal*
> 
> propa, those pictures are amazing. what ENB core presets are you using?


it is a mix off some awesome Presets und my modification since month ago, the Core was HD6


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> it is a mix off some awesome Presets und my modification since month ago, the Core was HD6


So I'm guessing you're the type that doesn't share right?

Shots look awesome man!









Why you no like CoT clouds? I rather have that than a blown out sky with no details what so ever... or the crappy vanilla clouds.


----------



## MetallicAcid

CoT is ok if you can get it to work..

Ill post up some more shots of CoT when I'm back from work.


----------



## KenjiS

What on earth happened here...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> CoT is ok if you can get it to work..
> Ill post up some more shots of CoT when I'm back from work.


I hear you... I needed a clean install to make it work.

And pic above me is hilarious! Same guy had a twin also... but not in the ground. There's gotta be something bugged with that one guy.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Letrush... We meet again, and again, and again....


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Letrush... We meet again, and again, and again....


He's also outside of whiterun...all 3 of him


----------



## sevink

I always kill Letrush during the Frost quest in Riften so I don't get that bug..

I think the Monster mod hurt my game. Now giants have no animations and I can't loot their "frozen" bodies (after I decided the mod wasn't good and uninstalled it). Oh well.


----------



## MetallicAcid

If anyone is interested in trying, let me know.


----------



## Derko1

I'm at work and can't really get on the nexus... is there a CoT version?!


----------



## MetallicAcid

This is it


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> This is it


Cool. Can't wait to try it... too bad for my 19hr shift today... bleh!


----------



## GeforceGTS

I'll try that config if you don't mind Metallic







I reinstalled CoT last night, does that config use dungeons/nights or?


----------



## MetallicAcid

GeforeGTS: No it does not.

Derko1: I'll upload as soon as I get the chance

Thanks for your interest guys.


----------



## BeerPowered

STEP 2.2 is almost ready! Includes TPC!


----------



## gtarmanrob

FINALLY found High Hrothgar haha. anyway...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

A couple from my ENB with Modified COT ( Still a long way to go.. but getting there)


----------



## propa

Next one, without CoT the sky looks in CoT to purple and hate the colours, ENB and Dramatic Clouds do also a nice job.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Next one, without CoT the sky looks in CoT to purple and hate the colours, ENB and Dramatic Clouds do also a nice job.


That's funny, cause I fixed the purple cast on my set up through the ENB just yesterday and when I was driving home from work... BAM! It was really cloudy out and purple sky and clouds... I thought, wow so CoT has it right I guess.

So I didn't remove it completely from the one I'm using right now. Much less purple though.


----------



## MetallicAcid

MetallicAcid CoT NEW.zip 24k .zip file


My preset including CoT. I Have used "Vanilla nights 3", and *NO* darker dungeons and houses.


----------



## JAUrrutia9

*Propa -* I love the job you've done on this ENB... Please Share!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> A couple from my ENB with Modified COT ( Still a long way to go.. but getting there)


what enb are you using.. I'm reinstalling Skyrim right now. I stopped playing it for a few months.

Would really love to make it look like this.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i've hit a massive wall in Skyrim









im doing the quest for Delphine along the Dragonborn quest line, where you have to find the dragons as they are resurrected. this first one is near Kynesgrove. i can get there, but as soon as the enemy dragon comes out and spits fire, game solid freezes. have to CTRL-ALT-DEL.

originally game would quit to desktop as soon as i got near it, however trying some things like disabling Steam overlay, removing Dragons Diversified, even CoT nothing helped.

any ideas??


----------



## Tarnix

I don't like the current trend for desaturated/bleached/grainy ENB. Anyone knows a good ENB that will not make my FPS drop from 60 to 20 and has rich, true and vibrant color, but not oversaturated?

P.S. I don't know what's wrong, but the dynavision helper now vanishes right after being summoned T_T


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't like the current trend for desaturated/bleached/grainy ENB. Anyone knows a good ENB that will not make my FPS drop from 60 to 20 and has rich, true and vibrant color, but not oversaturated?
> P.S. I don't know what's wrong, but the dynavision helper now vanishes right after being summoned T_T


im using one of shaderlord's ENBs and its pretty killer, very vibrant and clear during the day when using with Climates of Tamriel. not grainy, not too dark. and not so bright as to make you think you're on LSD


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im using one of shaderlord's ENBs and its pretty killer, very vibrant and clear during the day when using with Climates of Tamriel. not grainy, not too dark. and not so bright as to make you think you're on LSD


*yawn* 'morning Skyrim clockers...
Okay, I'll try that right away :>

Okay, it looks great. I still have that FPS drop issue, though. so I might just stick to one of thise cinema ENB with light flare, etc.
However I feel I'm doing something wrong. I mean, I have 60 fps without enb (disabling it with shift+F12) and I have 24 with it. Did I miss a step there in my graphics settings? Do I need to disable something?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> *yawn* 'morning Skyrim clockers...
> Okay, I'll try that right away :>


Here's the link to it.


----------



## Tarnix

Ah, I already found it. Thanks anyway









Good thing # 1: I found that I was running two layers of Antialiasing. I fixed that.
now I have 40-44 fps in whiterun during in-game morning. I also used the Texture Optimizer since my card only has 1 GB of ram and I was stuttering a lot.
I think I will go back to my previous ENB, though, and tweak it a bit.
I'll post pictures once I can figure it out like I want it


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quick question to the ENB guys, why are some of you setting colorpow to 1.3 and above? I thought it was meant to stay at 1 or it starts screwing with colours in a bad way, such as Lydias hair etc. Is their a way to counter it that I haven't noticed?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Quick question to the ENB guys, why are some of you setting colorpow to 1.3 and above? I thought it was meant to stay at 1 or it starts screwing with colours in a bad way, such as Lydias hair etc. Is their a way to counter it that I haven't noticed?


my guess would be to change the formulae in the shader code itself (enbeffect and the likes) instead of/in addition to the multiplier in the enbseries.ini file. this way you can control it better. I'm no shader coder, though, so I can't really tell you. I'm poking it myself as I reply to this.

Edit: have a look at that guide: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8005


----------



## GeforceGTS

Mm yeah, it was those guides that I heard it's best to keep it at 1.0 from when I first started messing with ENB









I usually leave it at 1.0 and edit the effect file instead. I was just wondering why some increase colourpow and if/how they counter the negative effects of it. I guess I could just test it myself


----------



## Tarnix

As for myself, I'm trying to get rid of that bleach/fog everywhere.

Getting better...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Looks promising tarnix


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Looks promising tarnix


It was, until I figured that I was editing the evening. >.< So I have to start over.

I'm using Visual Immersion III RC005 as a base, since it is the one I like the most. Then I'll start playing with it. I'll keep you informed and I will post pics of progress


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Ah, I already found it. Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing # 1: I found that I was running two layers of Antialiasing. I fixed that.
> now I have 40-44 fps in whiterun during in-game morning. I also used the Texture Optimizer since my card only has 1 GB of ram and I was stuttering a lot.
> I think I will go back to my previous ENB, though, and tweak it a bit.
> I'll post pictures once I can figure it out like I want it


how did you fix?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> how did you fix?


I disabled AA in the launcher and kept Anisotropic to 8x max.

Original Visual Immersion III RC005:

What I got so far:

fixed pitch-black shadows because it looks bad










DoF tweaks:
Original:

My tweaks, because we're not blind moles!


----------



## Tarnix

-post merged-


----------



## MetallicAcid

Dusk and night.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Dusk and night.
> *images*


Nice!

I love how the colors are just right. I'm tired of red fire and neon trees.


----------



## sterik01

So I'm starting a new char after reinstalling Skyrim. Now I don't like how my char looks. Is there a way to get a face preset instead of going into showracemenu and having to mess around with the settings?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I think theres presets mods on nexus for the preset option in customization


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I think theres presets mods on nexus for the preset option in customization


Thanks I found some in there.


----------



## Shinjuku

Whats every ones favorite enb for Cot atm. The most "popular" one, been running countervibe since its been out and have been enjoying it.

Trying to run it with cot tho does not wield the best results. From eye scorching bright days that do actually hurt my eyes, to insanely dark nights that not even the lanterns of skyrim mod make a difference.

Tried vibrant enb, their previous one earlier today. Was ok, not to bad.
Also tried sharpshooters, it was far to "saturated" for me. It killed my eyes, tho their is one thing I like about it. I could use the overlay from msi afterburner tracking all my usual gpu activites.

This has been the only enb that has allowed me to do so, even when creating a profile and ticking allow modified dx files.


----------



## Tarnix

Okay, n00b moment of the week: What. Is. CoT?


----------



## iLLGT3

Climates of Tamriel

An AWESOME mod to pair with a compatible EnB


----------



## ASO7

Sunset...


----------



## Shinjuku

@[email protected] Who's enb are you using for those shots!

My countervibe/cot skyrim looks no where near as good as that!


----------



## iLLGT3

Great shots but I'll never understand how the TES series turned into a sexual fantasy.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Sunset...


Mind = Blown. Best ENB I saw so far.

Post Scriptum: Installed CoT. Epic.





Will get rid of film grain and continue tweaking tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## iLLGT3

Is my Skyrim supposed to be on version 1.6.89.0.6?

I don't have Dawnguard yet but I swear we're up to 1.7 now. I did choose to opt-in for the beta patches..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Is my Skyrim supposed to be on version 1.6.89.0.6?
> I don't have Dawnguard yet but I swear we're up to 1.7 now. I did choose to opt-in for the beta patches..


Yep - Pre dawnguard is supposed to be up to 1.7


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjuku*
> 
> Whats every ones favorite enb for Cot atm. The most "popular" one, been running countervibe since its been out and have been enjoying it.
> Trying to run it with cot tho does not wield the best results. From eye scorching bright days that do actually hurt my eyes, to insanely dark nights that not even the lanterns of skyrim mod make a difference.
> Tried vibrant enb, their previous one earlier today. Was ok, not to bad.
> Also tried sharpshooters, it was far to "saturated" for me. It killed my eyes, tho their is one thing I like about it. I could use the overlay from msi afterburner tracking all my usual gpu activites.
> This has been the only enb that has allowed me to do so, even when creating a profile and ticking allow modified dx files.


I've been using Project ENB, totally compatible with CoT. Rumor has it that STEP 2.2, which comes out in the next couple days, is going to recommend this ENB particularly so make sure you keep an eye out for it.

Here's some screens of it currently. I'm using Performance SSAO from Nvidia. The DoF Only version of Project ENB. And 117 binary of ENB to use the Ambient Sky Lighting feature set at 0.35.

Sun rays peeking around trees at sunset.








Some people are probably going to say it is too saturated and that nighttime is too blue. I personally enjoy it, I'm sure others won't. If you don't like the photos, please keep your thoughts to yourself, I'm not changing this config at all.

Otherwise if you want your Skyrim to look like mine, download Project ENB and Climates of Tamriel and enjoy (use different Vanilla Nights settings if nighttime is too dark for you).


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Great shots but I'll never understand how the TES series turned into a sexual fantasy.


I wonder the same thing. I myself am quite sickened at how depraved some of the mods are. I mean the nude bodies and skimpy outfits are one thing, but some of these Skyrim mods take it way too far.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I wonder the same thing. I myself am quite sickened at how depraved some of the mods are. I mean the nude bodies and skimpy outfits are one thing, but some of these Skyrim mods take it way too far.


Agreed. I actually got banned for a while on the nexus sites for simply ASKING why these mods are so popular.. I had been a member since 2007 and made tons of lore friendly house mods for Oblivion.

The community seems to think the series is some garbage Anime only they are able to truly make it the way they want it.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I wonder the same thing. I myself am quite sickened at how depraved some of the mods are. I mean the nude bodies and skimpy outfits are one thing, but some of these Skyrim mods take it way too far.


So you have looked at them... not to your liking? Do not download.

To each, their own.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> So you have looked at them... not to your liking? Do not download.
> To each, their own.


Kinda hard not too innit? I mean, even with filters, that crap is everywhere.

EDIT: haha, I have 420 posts. The CoD community would be proud of me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Kinda hard not too innit? I mean, even with filters, that crap is everywhere.
> EDIT: haha, I have 420 posts. The CoD community would be proud of me.


Congrats on the posts









I must be looking in the wrong place. I downloaded some mods the other day from Nexus and didnt see any of the type of mods to which you are referring.

But then again, I get most of my mods from the Steam Workshop.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Congrats on the posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be looking in the wrong place. I downloaded some mods the other day from Nexus and didnt see any of the type of mods to which you are referring.
> But then again, I get most of my mods from the Steam Workshop.


They have mods that turn Skyrim into a porn game.


----------



## Arnotts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> They have mods that turn Skyrim into a porn game.


Is that such a big deal? You can turn off that stuff in Nexus I think. You need to enable the ability to see adult content iirc.

If people want to turn Skyrim into a porn game, I'm fine with that. Not for me, but it doesn't negatively affect me.


----------



## propa

Some new Impressions


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> They have mods that turn Skyrim into a porn game.


Sad, sad people.
While I do enjoy my (lore-friendly) skimpy outfit, running around naked or turning TES into a porn game... That's just SAD.

Edit: @Propa: Great blood color @[email protected] for the rest... These are good shots, but as I mentioned before, I don't like the desaturated/bleached effect that seems to become popular.
That's me, though.
Oh, and your avatar (profile picture) reminds me of the Queen of Blades, zerg parts removed.


----------



## JAUrrutia9

@Propa - Don't make me beg Propa...I love your settings! Could you upload the ENB files?


----------



## Unstableiser

What texture packs do you guys use, esp. Derko. I have searched but can't find any at all. Except for, that is the static mesh one.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I wonder the same thing. I myself am quite sickened at how depraved some of the mods are. I mean the nude bodies and skimpy outfits are one thing, but some of these Skyrim mods take it way too far.


Yeah, like at least 2 of the top 100 files are xxx mods, and they have like over 1 million dowloads. I don't like to judge, but come on, there is absolutely no reason to use this game to get u'r needs.

I enjoy the nexus, but if you block adult content, you wont get u'r skin textures either. So I just ignore those mods.

A while ago I came across this mod, that made me laugh. It was a 3d mesh for public female hair. (now you might a think "and how did you exactly came across this mod?"







Well just scroll through the categories without the filter and you'll come across at least a few adult content mods.)
But I mean Really? You really are like walking around naked in skyrim and actually have the need too zoom in that close and think. Hmmm, this hair here really should be 3D







hahaha

I agree some modders take this way too far and way too serious. All guys like a sexy girl (well most of us do) but the nexus should really not allow these kind of mods, or at least build a better filter like differentiate xxx and nudity.

That is all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> What texture packs do you guys use, esp. Derko. I have searched but can't find any at all. Except for, that is the static mesh one.


Looks alot like the textures I use, he could be using the texture pack combiner. I use that too along with other texture replacer additions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAUrrutia9*
> 
> @Propa - Don't make me beg Propa...I love your settings! Could you upload the ENB files?


I really like propa's settings too, In my taste best pics here. Although I like derko's and metallic acid's setting a lot too.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Cheers jforce09, your free to try it as my config has been uploaded as a ZIP file here on OC.net


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Cheers jforce09, your free to try it as my config has been uploaded as a ZIP file here on OC.net


I know, been following this thread for a while now. I thought I might as well subscribe.

Here's some shot's of my own custom enb i'm fiddling around with lately(using COT):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












By jforce06 at 2012-08-23








By jforce06 at 2012-08-23








By jforce06 at 2012-08-23








By jforce06 at 2012-08-23








By jforce06 at 2012-08-23


----------



## Tarnix

Nice ^


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Here's some shot's of my own custom enb i'm fiddling around with lately(using COT):


Those are some great looking shots.

No ENB here. I get huge fps drops if I use ENB around Riften.


----------



## _Nikhil

Double post







Some more.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I get huge fps drops if I use ENB around Riften.


no matter where I go, i get a 30 fps drop, at least, with the most basic ENB. I have no idea why. 51 -> 27 is massive drop.
I even have AA and anisotropic off 

Not joking: 



 (yeah, only way not to touch fps was to use my webcam. yay for HD webcam.)


----------



## iLLGT3

Is it a limit on VRAM perhaps?

Have you turned SSAO off as well?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> no matter where I go, i get a 30 fps drop, at least, with the most basic ENB. I have no idea why. 51 -> 27 is massive drop.
> I even have AA and anisotropic off
> Not joking:
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, only way not to touch fps was to use my webcam. yay for HD webcam.)


are the ENB profiles you are using enabling SSAO? coz that smashes frames.


----------



## croy




----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> are the ENB profiles you are using enabling SSAO? coz that smashes frames.


Yup, SSAO drops my fps from 60 to 45, and I have an 670 GTX 4GB VRAM.

Besides it not even that great:

with SSAO








By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
without SSAO








By jforce06 at 2012-08-24

Problems SSAO causes:








By jforce06 at 2012-08-24








By jforce06 at 2012-08-24


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Is it a limit on VRAM perhaps?
> Have you turned SSAO off as well?


I shouldn't use more than 1GB of VRAM, I used the texture optimizer in a rather aggressive way.
SSAO is disabled, yet my FPS is still at 27-29.

Post-scriptum: Nailing it down and writing for reference.


Spoiler: Show the long and boring notes



Original look:


Code:



Code:


// Original ENB-less FPS : 51.2 
// enbeffect.fx 
#define USE_PANORAMIC_EFFECT // 44.6 FPS

// enbeffectprepass.fx
// Most pre/post effects off with panoramic on = 44.6 fps
// Turning every effect one after the other, except DOF Types.
#define ENABLE_DOF // FPS = 44.3
#define ENABLE_CHROMA //  FPS = 44.3
#define ENABLE_PREPASS // 44.3
#define ENABLE_POSTPASS // 43.7
#define USE_CHROMA_DOF // no fps change
#define USE_SMOOTH_DOF // negligible FPS loss
#define USE_BOKEH_DOF // without smooth_dof = 42.7 to 43.3 (I crashed from alt-tabbing too much there, fps may be slightly inconsistent.)
#define USE_DOUBLE_BLUR // 43 to 46 fps
#define USE_ANAMFLARE // 44.3 fps
#define USE_IMAGEGRAIN // no fps loss.

// Bokeh flags
#define USE_NATURAL_BOKEH // 43.6 fps
// here I re-launched skyrim. FPS = 40 to 42.
#define USE_BRIGHTNESS_LIMITING //  41.7
#define USE_WEIGHT_CLAMP // no fps loss
#define USE_ENHANCED_BOKEH no fps loss

Conclusion: my computer is possessed. I have MORE effects enabled in the new file, and I have 20 fps more.
here's the diff:

Without fixed whitespaces:



So... all I can find would be that Skyrim pays attention to whitespaces in code? @[email protected]

Anyway, this was posted for informative purposes. Let's go back to Pictures posting :>

Final look with everything on, 40 fps;


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I shouldn't use more than 1GB of VRAM, I used the texture optimizer in a rather aggressive way.
> SSAO is disabled, yet my FPS is still at 27-29.


Check your vram with msi afterburner or nvidia's monitor.

With my 5870HD 1GB I also couldn't run any texture packs.

Using the 670 GTX 4GB it quickly rises to a usage of 1,8 GB


----------



## Tarnix

edited previous post, check it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Double post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more.


Aaaah. That sky is eye sex.

Not double-posting:
I started a new character, my old one was so filled with unspeakable bugs that saving took nearly 30 seconds each time and was freezing all the time.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Yup, SSAO drops my fps from 60 to 45, and I have an 670 GTX 4GB VRAM.
> Besides it not even that great:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with SSAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
> without SSAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
> Problems SSAO causes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24


Yeah, SSAO is not that great. I forced AO to performance in NVIDIA control panel anyway and it doesn't cause bugs or big fps drop.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yeah, SSAO is not that great. I forced AO to performance in NVIDIA control panel anyway and it doesn't cause bugs or big fps drop.


ENB SSAO is much better than nvidia's in most ways. Except for the snow, water and fps. Nvidia's darkens fire/fog/etc. and is much less complex than enb's SSAO.

Which is also the reason for the large fps drop.

Shadows are really nice with enb SSAO, good for screenshots, but not for playthrough.

I am able to play with enb ssao, its just gives me framedrops to 45 sometimes, too annoying, water I dont mind but the snow is just horrible.

Tried with forced nvidia perf AO to causes 5fps drop, but for now i don't use any of them.

I do use Skylightning AO.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Check your vram with msi afterburner or nvidia's monitor.
> With my 5870HD 1GB I also couldn't run any texture packs.
> Using the 670 GTX 4GB it quickly rises to a usage of 1,8 GB


400 MB here








And honestly I only complain about FPs when it dips under 30. above that it's playable.


----------



## ipv89

I want a better video card







these pics look so good


----------



## gtarmanrob




----------



## Tarnix

EVIL!







How do you take those arrow pics?


----------



## gtarmanrob

i use a mod called Easy Free Cam, have to run it via a 'bat' command in console, so just time it. have to be in third person or your character is invisible for some reason. fire the arrow, quickly press ~ for console, then run the bat command for easy free cam. can position it where you want


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i use a mod called Easy Free Cam, have to run it via a 'bat' command in console, so just time it. have to be in third person or your character is invisible for some reason. fire the arrow, quickly press ~ for console, then run the bat command for easy free cam. can position it where you want


What about quickly press ~ and type tfc 1? Does it work the same way?


----------



## gtarmanrob

to be honest i have no idea, havnt tried. i just use free easy cam mod.

hit console, type bat sbf_screen and then hit console again and your camera roams around free. maybe the mod is a bat file for that command you mention there?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What about quickly press ~ and type tfc 1? Does it work the same way?


Yes, it does. And it's one less mod to deal with.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 400 MB here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly I only complain about FPs when it dips under 30. above that it's playable.


Why are you only using a small amount of your vram capacity? The degradation in quality really shows in your pics.








































































Nvidia AO applies the effect over the whole screen instead of actually using lighting which is what the ENB AO does. And yes, it's not without it's problems. It does make a rather large difference in PQ though when using it properly.


----------



## VoodooActual

Sweet Jesus Christ, I'm still in awe this thread is alive and 608 pages strong - and that's coming from the OP

Keep up the good work OCN - I've read every post yet


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Yup, SSAO drops my fps from 60 to 45, and I have an 670 GTX 4GB VRAM.
> Besides it not even that great:
> with SSAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
> without SSAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
> Problems SSAO causes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-24


You have AO amount set too high for the snow shot. Lower it and that problem will be lessened. That will help with the water issue as well. And as for the water, the last time I checked, water in real life has a transparency to a certain depth. So those stairs would be fully visible. And the effect in the first two shots are really noticeable. And if it's noticeable in a still shot, it's going to be that much more noticeable in motion, in game. You can justify it's non use through denial all you want, it does make a difference.

Your roads could use a little parallax love too.


----------



## Kitarist

LoL Nice


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why are you only using a small amount of your vram capacity? The degradation in quality really shows in your pics.


I suppose. I shall restore the backup









So I must understand that tfc 1 freezes the world, compared to tfc ?


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 400 MB here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly I only complain about FPs when it dips under 30. above that it's playable.


haha, i'm aiming above 50.

But with 400MB its should dip like that, tried disabling the texture pack?


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You have AO amount set too high for the snow shot. Lower it and that problem will be lessened. That will help with the water issue as well. And as for the water, the last time I checked, water in real life has a transparency to a certain depth. So those stairs would be fully visible.


Absolutely, water should be clear, certainly in this climate/era. But it looks really bad, the stairs ar pixelated black. I haven't actually messed with the ssao setting much only lowered the quality, but still drops to 40fps. Thats my biggest complaint about SSAO. The Performance hit. Even Low Quality I cant manage to get that FPS steady. I dont need 60 fps. A constant 45 would be fine to.

ENB FPS limiter does not work for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And the effect in the first two shots are really noticeable. And if it's noticeable in a still shot, it's going to be that much more noticeable in motion, in game. You can justify it's non use through denial all you want, it does make a difference.


I'm not denying that SSAO looks alot better, again if fps just stayed steady. Its non-use because of that. And i'm using the 0.117 BETA, which causes more SSAO problems than the 1.13
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Your roads could use a little parallax love too.


Working on it


----------



## Brainsick

Climates of Tamriel + Shaderlord's tweaked ENB + a whole bunch of textures:


----------



## Tarnix

ah, looks great!


----------



## _Nikhil

Whiterun


----------



## Unstableiser

Trying ENB's I can't get it right. I really like what Akiro undone does to my dungeons (using CoT too)










But outside is too red tinged for my liking. In fact most of the ENB have far too much colour.










The one I like outdoors is enhanced shaders FX... but it really doesn't run well, and dungeons look nothing like on Akiro









I want something that does natural outdoor colours (pretty washed similar to vanilla) and those really dark and spooky dungeons where you need to throw a light around a corner.


----------



## SupaSupra

Lvl 81, everything maxed.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Trying ENB's I can't get it right. I really like what Akiro undone does to my dungeons (using CoT too)
> *img snip*
> But outside is too red tinged for my liking. In fact most of the ENB have far too much colour.
> *img snip*
> The one I like outdoors is enhanced shaders FX... but it really doesn't run well, and dungeons look nothing like on Akiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want something that does natural outdoor colours (pretty washed similar to vanilla) and those really dark and spooky dungeons where you need to throw a light around a corner.


You can look at the files and check the differences (or use a program called diffmerge to make it easier) and combine the night and dungons of one and the days of another








Tip: pressing backspace will reload most of the files in-game, but not all.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> You can look at the files and check the differences (or use a program called diffmerge to make it easier) and combine the night and dungons of one and the days of another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: pressing backspace will reload most of the files in-game, but not all.


It's more complicated than that, unfortunately.


----------



## Tarnix

I reinstalled skyrim without mods. I get 36 fps... Conclusion: I *already* need a new motherboard, case, and another graphic card.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I reinstalled skyrim without mods. I get 36 fps... Conclusion: I *already* need a new motherboard, case, and another graphic card.


Seeing how Skyrim is more CPU oriented... I don't think you'll get the gains you want if you don't also get a new CPU. I'm guessing you meant to include it in there.... since you said mobo...


----------



## Tarnix

I didn't know my CPU was already outdated? it's a hex core running at 3.5 GHz. I can't get it higher because my ram starts failing


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I didn't know my CPU was already outdated? it's a hex core running at 3.5 GHz. I can't get it higher because my ram starts failing


Your CPU is not outdated. It's still better than Bulldozer. You definitely need a new GPU. You can overclock your CPU to 4.0 GHz.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I didn't know my CPU was already outdated? it's a hex core running at 3.5 GHz. I can't get it higher because my ram starts failing


I didn't know that either. Since I didn't say that.

I went from using 2x 6870s with my 2600k i7 @ 4.8ghz... to using 2x 7970s with the same CPU and only saw a gain of 4fps in most places. What I did get a gain in was being able to use more texture mods... since it's got more ram. Otherwise, there was barely any performance gain, since my CPU was the same.

I simply mentioned it, that way if you upgrade everything and see no gains, you know why. 









Edit: Just saw your specs... you'll probably see a gain regardless, since you are probably being limited by your GPU. Just a thought, don't mean to stir trouble.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Id definitely try overclocking your CPU









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/skyrim-performance-benchmark,3074-9.html


----------



## Tarnix

No trouble stirring meant here either







I'm asking since I'm not really experienced in computer hardware swapping. Makes me rather sad, though, since I bought this GPU after my GTX260 died. Unfortunately I'm far from having the funds for a $1000 GPU like the GTX660+. Not to mention I have to save for a car...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Id definitely try overclocking your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/skyrim-performance-benchmark,3074-9.html


Already is. this hex comes at 2.8Ghz. I can't get it past 3.5GHz because my ram starts BSOD-ing (IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, PAGING_ERROR_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA and the likes.) and running only 4 cores is still unstable at 4.0GHz. Running at 6 causes hardware errors above 3.5 no matter what I do.


----------



## Tarnix

oops didn'T meant to double post


----------



## GeforceGTS

Long time since I overclocked an AMD CPU, but can't you unlink the ram? or underclock it a little.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Long time since I overclocked an AMD CPU, but can't you unlink the ram? or underclock it a little.


ASUS bios doesn't let me overclock CPU separately (I don't have the black edition) and underclocking just leads to non-POST.

My personal analysis of the situation leads me to the conclusion that I need to switch to 1600MHz RAM instead of 1333MHz since i'm already running my ram at a crazy 1800MHZ at the moment, just to satisfy the overclock.

EDIT: Okay, Not sure at 100% what that was, but I reverted NVIDIA drivers settings to stock, disabled complete system overclock, rebooted, re-loaded my overclocked profile, and i'm back to 60 fps with stock skyrim. @[email protected] So I should close this off-topic stuff and come back to posting pictures.









Not-so-glorious visual, but I'm going safe for a few (minutes). FPS at 50










@MetallicAcid: I suppose that this is not supposed to happen?








(I'm using your ENB right now)


----------



## Derko1

You'll need to set bFloatPointRenderTarget= to 1 in order to not have that happen. That's one of the fixes as far as I know...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You'll need to set bFloatPointRenderTarget= to 1 in order to not have that happen. That's one of the fixes as far as I know...


it's on. However, I waited 24 h and it looked normla when the day came back


----------



## crazyg0od33

also get imaginator and set contrast to -10 if you have those blue shadows. I assume you're using the CoT enabled ENB without running CoT mod, which could also be the problem


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So just played Skyrim for the first time and instantly my favorite game. Graphics are great, love the feel of it, first elder scrolls game for me and im hooked.









Currently maxing it out at a solid 60FPS however I get the occasional drop to 45FPS and stutter crazy. 45FPS shuoldent studder that bad any tweaks yall know of?

Ill post my awesome pic later.


----------



## Derko1

Congrats on starting playing! It's an awesome game... and I should probably play it more than spending time modding it or taking pics.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So just played Skyrim for the first time and instantly my favorite game. Graphics are great, love the feel of it, first elder scrolls game for me and im hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently maxing it out at a solid 60FPS however I get the occasional drop to 45FPS and stutter crazy. 45FPS shuoldent studder that bad any tweaks yall know of?
> Ill post my awesome pic later.


Congrats!
45 fps is pretty normal unless you run 3xGTX690 XD (okay I exaggerate )

Nothing big right now, I'm still trying to make my mods work together (the dynavision helper still disappears since I installed a spell mod...)


----------



## Derko1




----------



## gtarmanrob

Derko mate, very sharp pics. very clear, love em


----------



## propa

a huge Update from my final ENB, stay tuned man


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> a huge Update from my final ENB, stay tuned man
> [...]
> 
> 
> [...]


Going Movie-grade there


----------



## propa

@ Thx Tarnix









From now next try with CoT and it seems to be good


----------



## gtarmanrob

you gonna be releasing that when you're done Propa?


----------



## JorundJ

O gods, more amazing looking ENB profiles.. Will it be released..?









Also, some of my screenies from my blog. Mixed them from several tales/presentations.

*www.skyrimtales.blogspot.com*


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> What is it with you people wanting to turn this game into another look alike clone of the Final Fantasy series with utterly "perfect" anime girls? Seriously, its getting old....


I gotta admit, i hate the anime style characters i often see floating about the nexus, or anime style modifications....pretty sick of it.

Final Fantasy was never my style of game. Seeing anime characters in TES or any anime related content is like looking at a train wreck.

ENB is cool though, but i don't bother with it because of grass and underwater glitches. Does anyone know if this has been sorted yet? and i mean properly fixed, not any temporary half fixes such as that underwater esp fix i've seen floating about (pardon the pun)


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Does anyone know if this has been sorted yet? and i mean properly fixed, not any temporary half fixes such as that underwater esp fix i've seen floating about (pardon the pun)


Those problems are already gone since eons!







I'm using 1.13 atm with "The Wilds", grass and underwater vision function perfectly.


----------



## propa

CoT ENB







the last


----------



## JorundJ

Is this really "climates of tamriel"?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Maybe put a spoiler on posts with that many pictures.


----------



## propa

Here my ENB 117 CoT Preset have fun Dude's







and sorry for none Spoiler,.... OH my God i did it









prOPAs_ENB 1.0a.zip 62k .zip file


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Here my ENB 117 CoT Preset have fun Dude's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for none Spoiler,.... OH my God i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prOPAs_ENB 1.0a.zip 62k .zip file


FINALLY! I can't wait to try it propa. Glad you came around to liking CoT.









Love your pics... but it kills my phone whenever you post!


----------



## JAUrrutia9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Here my ENB 117 CoT Preset have fun Dude's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry for none Spoiler,.... OH my God i did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prOPAs_ENB 1.0a.zip 62k .zip file


Way to go! I can't wait to try this when I get home! Looks awesome!


----------



## Unstableiser

When using ENB distant water glows through even fog at night-time and the sky is very bright (also night time) am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> CoT ENB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At this rate I'll need a new keyboard... *looks at it* Too many drool on that thing.
I hope you're going to release it once it's done *begs a bit*
Woops, didn't see the last posts!

P.S.: Still waiting to go past the noobisode when you start a new skyrim game, then I'll post some pics using Propa's ENB. It looks awesome. <3
Why a new character again? My mods keeps destroying themselves.


----------



## JorundJ

Grand! Gonna give it a run. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Derko1

Tried propa's ENB and man... nights are DARK! I can barely see in front of me... I also dislike how the sky is always washed out without any details. Never see any clouds. I don't want to really tinker with it, when I already have my own set up working how I like it.

Regardless, good job! The rest of it looks great and I'm sure those who love pitch black nights will enjoy it.


----------



## Derko1

Double post... I didn't want to comment with the pics below and people think it's his set up that I'm using for these.

So I love immersive armors! I think everyone should have that as a standard mod, I just found a new hunter armor for my character... and faendal gets my hand me downs.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Tried propa's ENB and man... nights are DARK! I can barely see in front of me... I also dislike how the sky is always washed out without any details. Never see any clouds. I don't want to really tinker with it, when I already have my own set up working how I like it.
> Regardless, good job! The rest of it looks great and I'm sure those who love pitch black nights will enjoy it.


I'm using it, and I can reasonably see in the night (but I have a new screen with an insanely high contrast ratio of 2,000,000:1 or something...
Also, I had to reduce the brightness on it because I was getting blind in full day, but other than that, I dig it.
I plan to replace the DoF with Dynavision, once I find what in oblivion made my FPs drop again... My machine is highly unstable, it's frustrating.
Picture coming once I'm done fiddling with my Linux setup.

Edit: That's a nice armor you got there, Derko1


----------



## Derko1

I'm sure you'de not using CoT. That's why. CoT as it is makes nights darker, so unless he compensated for it, then nights will be pitch black. Glad it's working for you.

For whatever it's worth, my display is 5,000,000:1 contrast ratio (a Panasonic VT25). Plus it's been professionally calibrated.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm sure you'de not using CoT. That's why. CoT as it is makes nights darker, so unless he compensated for it, then nights will be pitch black. Glad it's working for you.
> For whatever it's worth, my display is 5,000,000:1 contrast ratio (a Panasonic VT25). Plus it's been professionally calibrated.


Nice.








Mhm, well, I installed CoT but apparently something's not kicking in (see previous snapshots with MetallicAcid's ENB).
I shall re-install it again.

(P.S. just checked my screen's ratios: 20,000,000:1 Dynamic, 1000:1 Native)


----------



## modinn

Thanks for finally releasing your ENB config Propa. And perfect timing too in light of.....

*STEP v2.2 IS OUT*

I plan to work on this for the rest of the night.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Derko1

http://m.cnet.com/news/contrast-ratio-or-how-every-tv-manufacturer-lies-to-you/20066138?ds=1

Some reading in regards to contrast ratios, you might not want to ever mention the number after understanding how it works. Applies to all displays, not just TVs. My display does .03 cd/m2 foot lamberts. Which as far as displays go, had only been beaten by the pioneer kuro elite's which had .02 cd/m2. This was 2 years ago though.

Now the new VT50s beat it obviously, they are 2 generations ahead of my display though.

These are the best picture quality displays available to consumers right now. Not your standard PC monitors, but no PC monitor comes close to the image quality.

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-hdtvs/


----------



## Tarnix

\o/ step 2.2 *dances*
@Derko, nice, I'll read that. And my PC monitor is fine for me, I don't do graphics desing for a living and my video cad barely manages to run 1080p with skyrim, it's not a TV that I need.







What's the point of having a resolution of 2600-something if you have 10 fps?







To each their own.








Will be off to re-do the new STEP guide and swap their recommended ENB with propa's, obviously, and maybe re-do a better version of my crappy video review (damn, I didn't want to mention it!)


----------



## Derko1

Wow! They have so many little new mods that they've added... I think I got through half of them so far. I'll do the rest after I get home from work.

And... who gets 10fps and has a high end monitor... that would make no sense. They have their priorities out of whack! If I ever get below 60fps anywhere, I go back and tweak to make sure it's above that all the time. Only place that gets away with it is Markarth and that's only because even in vanilla I get around 50-55 fps.

I didn't say there's anything wrong with your set up... just showing you info.







If you actually get CoT working right... then you'll have the pitch black nights like I do.


----------



## propa

My ENB now on Nexus http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202/

Feel Free


----------



## JForce06

Just tried, very nice. Very dark indeed.

But why did you limit fps to 32?


----------



## propa

that's enough for my rig and its not a shooter who i need 60-120fps


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> that's enough for my rig and its not a shooter who i need 60-120fps


I do, haha, well atleast 50+.

But no matter easy fixed


----------



## Tarnix

Bloody hell, we reached the 666th page...

mhm, see, I didn'T notice there was a limiter until I opened the files because it never had to come in action. I need to figure out WHAT exactly kills my fps right now. I have 60 fps in vanilla.

@Derko1 yep, they explain why on the main mod info page.

@Propa: re-downloading for the sake of registering the download on my account, and endorsing/Voting for you :>


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Off topic I have latest updates but when I go to talk to esber at the end he wont open his freaking door?!?! So Im stuck untill I figure out how to get him to open door and talk to me.. Any ideas?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Off topic I have latest updates but when I go to talk to esber at the end he wont open his freaking door?!?! So Im stuck untill I figure out how to get him to open door and talk to me.. Any ideas?


Type setstage MQ202 160 in console


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Off topic I have latest updates but when I go to talk to esber at the end he wont open his freaking door?!?! So Im stuck untill I figure out how to get him to open door and talk to me.. Any ideas?


If you use the cheat, you still will have to spam/talk him several times in your quest line to get past certain events. It breaks immersion terribly









Several fixes exists in the Unofficial Elder Scrolls Pages wiki:
http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim_talk:Esbern

my favorite being the ini tweak; easy, takes 2 minutes and makes everything work.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Tarnix

^that's some wide FoV there, almost makes me nauseous :O Great shots, nevertheless.


----------



## MetallicAcid

cheers mate.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Can anyone recommend me a COT compatible ENB that has just DOF? It's really the only thing I'm interested in using from the ENB series.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a COT compatible ENB that has just DOF? It's really the only thing I'm interested in using from the ENB series.


I don't know if anyone already did this. I thought about ENB_FLIPTECHNIQUE but I'm unsure if it actually turns DoF off as well.

(I used to recommend Dynavision for this, but it causes save bloat. It's up to you.)

====
No pictures this time, still doing that STEP guide. Instead, that video I tried to upload 4 times. Consider this a mini-movie... Best to skip to 11:11, just follow the annotation. there, i'll format the link for you.


----------



## ASO7

Another set...

















































































































































*Bonus video*


----------



## sterik01

Are you ever releasing? I'd love to try it.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Are you ever releasing? I'd love to try it.


According to him, no, he's not.


----------



## ProudGamer

Try Project ENB with CoT

check my pics....

My first post ever.


----------



## ProudGamer




----------



## ProudGamer




----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Derko1

Isn't that a lil dark Metallic? Did you upload yours here or on the nexus? I was away for the last week or so... so haven't kept up with the thread...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey Derko1!

On my LED monitor, this looks perfect for me, but when I look at the pictures on my secondary Eizo proffesional, it does look a little dark









This config is uploaded here on OCN, and not yet released on nexus.


----------



## Derko1

The one on your sig is the latest I take it? It looks really good regardless. That's just a small tweak to make it a bit brighter.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Tarnix

@Proudgamer: Welcome, and nice pics!








@MetallicAcid: Great shots! By the way, check the nexus, Look like someone uploaded your/an enb... Under your name.... http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21680








@AS07: Cool pics, like always.
====
Still nothing fancy here, I'm halfway halfway through the STEP Guide which will progress a LOT slower since I'm at mom's for two weeks at least. (Her internet access really, really blows.)
Progress pics:


----------



## MetallicAcid

No the link in my sig is for the old config, and that is my config on nexus, its just an old one









I have uploaded a ZIP here on OCN, but havent published it on nexus as of yet...

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## propa

New ENB WIP Project only changes to my current Present is to going from PP 5 HD6 to PP2 without any ini changes to better compares the difference pp2-pp 5
Its really hard to get nice colors and brightnes without any ini chnages ... so stay tuned and i will share it too
my first impressions


----------



## Tarnix

@MetallicAcid: Ah. // Np, you do good work








@Propa: a bit too "washed out" or overbright to my tastes, but it looks good. Why no ini changes? To understand the shader code better?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> @MetallicAcid: Ah. // Np, you do good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Propa: a bit too "washed out" or overbright to my tastes, but it looks good. Why no ini changes? To understand the shader code better?


Yep thats the point i will look whats happend with PP2







and yeah its washed out but i spend only 10 min in the morning to look whats going on with it


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Yep thats the point i will look whats happend with PP2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah its washed out but i spend only 10 min in the morning to look whats going on with it


Sweet. Keep going


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> @MetallicAcid: Ah. // Np, you do good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Propa: *a bit too "washed out" or overbright to my tastes, but it looks good.* Why no ini changes? To understand the shader code better?


My personal opinion about it also. I much rather have a crisp clean and realistic looking game. I like how his looks, but it's stylized and I'm not into it.

Still amazes me how different this game can look from one preset to another.


----------



## Black Magix




----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> MetallicAcid CoT NEW.zip 24k .zip file
> 
> My preset including CoT. I Have used "Vanilla nights 3", and *NO* darker dungeons and houses.


Here


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


LOWER!!!! lol jkjkjk I feel that might violate ToS...haha


----------



## Black Magix

you all might like this


----------



## propa




----------



## sterik01

How can run Fxaa and enb if they both have d3d9 files?

Also how can I get dof without the performance hit of enb?
Edited question

Thanks for any help


----------



## Derko1

Rename the FXAA d3d9.dll to something else. Then you need to go into the ENB file and find these three settings all the way at the top:

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary= *true*
InitProxyFunctions= *true*
ProxyLibrary= *d3d9_aa.dll*

Set them to true and then set the proxylibrary= to whatever you renamed the d3d9.dll from the FXAA.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So been playing ahwile and even got my wife hooked on it. lol

So what a good easy mod to install to bring up the graphics to its best? New to modding


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Rename the FXAA d3d9.dll to something else. Then you need to go into the ENB file and find these three settings all the way at the top:
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary= *true*
> InitProxyFunctions= *true*
> ProxyLibrary= *d3d9_aa.dll*
> Set them to true and then set the proxylibrary= to whatever you renamed the d3d9.dll from the FXAA.


Thanks man worked perfectly. . Took some screenshots to compare. Post them later, game tim e


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So been playing ahwile and even got my wife hooked on it. lol
> So what a good easy mod to install to bring up the graphics to its best? New to modding


Relatively easy (but long) is the STEP Guide. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11

@Propa: Looking good!
@Black Magix: Woohoo! Multi-screen snapshots!


----------



## JForce06

Lol, just overclocked my i5 750 from 2.67 to 4.0.

This boosted my FPS in whiterun (top of the stairs) from 44 to 60.


----------



## sterik01

I wish I could do that to my g74 but enb won't let me


----------



## ProudGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Relatively easy (but long) is the STEP Guide. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11
> @Propa: Looking good!
> @Black Magix: Woohoo! Multi-screen snapshots!


I agree ..... STEP + Climates of Tamriel + ENB...

Check my pics at page 667.


----------



## Unstableiser

Man I need to get me some of these porn mods lol


----------



## JForce06

Spoiler: Pics












By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30








By jforce06 at 2012-08-30


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Lol, just overclocked my i5 750 from 2.67 to 4.0.
> This boosted my FPS in whiterun (top of the stairs) from 44 to 60.


\o/
yeah, I'm running 4 cores here at 3.9. Running steady 32 fps on the top of the stairs...
32? Wait.
*removes FPS limiter*... 33.5
LOL









Oh well, I have a full-blown ENB (Propa's) and half of STEP applied (without skyrim performance stuff). Good enough for me









*mumbles something about black bars he forgot to remove*
EDIT: @Propa: Since your ENB Doesn't use the "ifdef USE_PANORAMIC_EFFECT" rule set, can you tell me which line(s) to nuke?








Found:

Code:



Code:


#define HD6_VIGNETTE


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> \o/
> yeah, I'm running 4 cores here at 3.9. Running steady 32 fps on the top of the stairs...
> 32? Wait.
> *removes FPS limiter*... 33.5
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I have a full-blown ENB (Propa's) and half of STEP applied (without skyrim performance stuff). Good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mumbles something about black bars he forgot to remove*


Yeah, just installed STEP too, added some of my own additions to it, using my own ENB +NVidia's SSAO and AF.

But the stock i5 750, couldn't run with the big boys anymore (2500K/3750K), so i decided to try and it turned out i had a great chip.

If I try some more I could get about 4.2-4.4 GHz which is pretty high for these.


----------



## Tarnix

yep, I need new ram before I can attempt a 6-core 4.0GHz+ overclock. my 1333MHz ram starts failing loads past 3.5 on hex, and past 4.2 on quad.








3.5GHz @ 6 cores means running the chips at 1800MHz, which is insanely high. At 14??MHz -the step under- it refuses to boot. Blargh. So no full 1GHz overclock for me. (that means 3.6GHz on hex. Unachievable.) Anyway, enough off-topic


----------



## IronWill1991

This video reminds me of Skyrim. Skyrim on Frostbite 2 engine would be amazing. The shadows will be 100x better that's for sure.


----------



## Tarnix

Not sure how scalable frostbite 2 is. it's not just a matter of stacking a bunch of shaders over a pack of models.
I however agree that the Bethesda engine is getting old. I hope that TESVI will get a new one, maybe Unreal or Cryengine... it would be awesome.


----------



## sterik01

this is after i got some help on getting fxaa to work with enb. Thanks.

Using :
True Vision Enb option with DOF only .. ambient occlusion on
FXAA for Realistic Lighting
Texture Combiner ( after downloading and following the steps it s AWESOME!!!)









last two pics are of my blasting the mass sparks mod. two handed and single hand.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> this is after i got some help on getting fxaa to work with enb. Thanks.
> Texture Combiner ( after downloading and following the steps it s AWESOME!!!)


Indeed. It's pretty epic.
Quote:


> last two pics are of my blasting the mass sparks mod. two handed and single hand.


Neat! Love the overdone contrast <3

Piccy time for me too, I started playing around with Propa's ENB... Darkened it, augmented shadows, managed to squeeze a bit more fps out of it (35). Next step is to make colors richer!


----------



## sterik01

few more... off to sleep. i have a flight at 6am


----------



## ProudGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-08-30


Nice pics man


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> few more... off to sleep. i have a flight at 6am


I approve


----------



## sterik01

Question about ambient occlusion.

Should I turn it off in the nvidia control panel since I have it on in the enb settings?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## HereToERADICATE

What's the easiest way to remove COT? When I started it I made a clean save(waiting inside interior cell for 2 days). Willing to go back to that if that's what I have to do.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Question about ambient occlusion.
> Should I turn it off in the nvidia control panel since I have it on in the enb settings?


Yes.

Nice pics AS07. Nice to see a little more variety from you.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes.
> Nice pics AS07. Nice to see a little more variety from you.


lol true. It looks so good elsewhere.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice to see a little more variety from you.


Well, im taking this kind of screenshots before the "forest sets"


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> What's the easiest way to remove COT? When I started it I made a clean save(waiting inside interior cell for 2 days). Willing to go back to that if that's what I have to do.


Remove by using NMM or Wrye Bash, and you should be good to go. U could go back to that save if ur game is messed up.

Why do u want it removed, if I may ask?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProudGamer*
> 
> Nice pics man


Thx


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Remove by using NMM or Wrye Bash, and you should be good to go. U could go back to that save if ur game is messed up.
> Why do u want it removed, if I may ask?
> Thx


Thanks for the reply. Was going to remove it so I could try some more ENB's since most aren't compatible with COT as far as I know. But I found Quietcool's ENB, and it is exactly what I was looking for. Not too harsh on the fps and it still looks great. Most likely will keep COT for now.

Although, I just realized BOSS is un-checking Static Mesh Mod. When I just enabled it manually I noticed my game starting to freeze.

Anyways, here are a few screens from today's game play.


----------



## Tarnix

Here's some legit screenshots! Yes, yes, I know, I forgot to enable AA, being used to MXAA. but not having it installed right now...
I (slightly) edited Propa's ENB:

Activated anamorphic lens flare (sadly doesn't seem to work ATM, will dig on it...
Increased shadows/contrast
reduced ambient lighting
gave the speculars a huge boost (yay shiny armor mail!)
reduced DoF blur on close range
etc...
No, I don't know what's going on with Lydia's hairs.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> gave the speculars a huge boost (yay shiny armor mail!)


That's what is going on with lydia's hair. I'm not sure if your taking about the same thing as those pics are too dark to see much of anything.


----------



## Derko1

Anyone have any suggestions for a character pose mod? I just took a look at the pinup pose one... and it's way too complicated to use. Anything else that might be a bit simpler?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Not sure. I know there's a sitting one and a sleeping one.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23179

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20054


----------



## GFreak45

i love end of the first video for the sitting mod. Dance Dance Storm Cloak Revolution.


----------



## NateZ28

Hey guys I've been reading this for a while. I finally reinstalled Skyrim after getting a 670 GTX.
What mods would you guys recommend I start out with? I play at 1440p and I want to get the game looking as good as some of ya'lls pics.


----------



## willem445




----------



## willem445




----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Anyways, here are a few screens from today's game play.


This pic is awsome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a character pose mod? I just took a look at the pinup pose one... and it's way too complicated to use. Anything else that might be a bit simpler?


Pose mods are always a hassle to use, I think there's FNIS and pinup but I think its the same method. Not sure.


----------



## willem445




----------



## Thingamajig

Here's one contribution to this thread:



Now onto the real reason why i posted, i have three problems:

*1.*Some of the grass textures in my game change in appearance depending on the angle in which i view them, which is very distracting and breaks immersion. Here's a screenshot:



(Above, they look like stone blocks)



(Here, they flicker to a more grass like texture, but grey. On other angles, they turn orange)

Anyone know what this is all about? I've removed any forms of custom textures and this hasn't solved the problem. As well as deleting both skyrim and skyrimpref ini's...no dice.

*2.*Additionally, on an animation issue, whenever i'm on a horse and left click to use a sword on the right hand side of the horse, if i hold the button too long (to "build up" an attack) my character refuses to swing the weapon and gets "stuck" holding that pose, regardless of what buttons i later press. The only fix is to sheath the weapon (R) or dismount.

I can only swing my weapon on the right side by a quick mousekey press, but if i hold it too long, it gets stuck. The left side of the horse works perfectly fine - even when holding the key for a long time. Any idea's? Definitely not a hardware issue as mouse is perfect for everything else, it's just mounted combat (specifically right swing) that causes problems. I'm not running any customized animations at all in my game.

*3.*Is there a version of ENB that allows NightEye to actually work? I noticed they fixed the underwater issues and grass shadows (Somewhat) but still nighteye is a problem.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Not sure about your other issues but I'm still using 0.113 and nighteye works with my khajiit, it's not as bright as it should be but it works. Which version are you using?

There are a few mods out there too which claim to fix/improve nighteye while using ENB too.

Heres one of them http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21127 - I've never tried it though.


----------



## [email protected]

That ENB kinda sucks. I like mine better. Akio Unred. I still hate the darkness too.

Have to find a better ENB or get a new monitor since mines a open box and i hate it with a passion. I need to sell it.


----------



## ASO7

I deleted the game from Steam and i started a new modded game, but i cant load the old savegames because i dont remember which mods i had









So these are some of the last screenshots of that "old Skyrim":


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's what is going on with lydia's hair. I'm not sure if your taking about the same thing as those pics are too dark to see much of anything.


well damn @ hairs.
Not sure about the darkness, I see them not darker than other snapshots...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I deleted the game from Steam and i started a new modded game, but i cant load the old savegames because i dont remember which mods i had


Ah, yeah, I know that feeling.

Didn't get time to play Skyrim today... Will edit this post or add a new one after somebody replied with pictures once I get to play.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Ah, yeah, I know that feeling.


Well, i *almost* fixed the last savegame with Wrye Bash and I used a backup (entire game folder) of the previous modded Skyrim

















So now i have ALL the same mods as last screenshots but i dont have eyes/hair and the game freezes with showracemenu


----------



## JForce06

Tweaked enb a bit, man I really need to start playing this gain instead of modding

















By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02








By jforce06 at 2012-09-02


----------



## Derko1

Propa made the hotfiles section of the nexus! It's great because there's like 10 ENBs released per day... so it's pretty hard for one to stand out above the others. GJ!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Propa made the hotfiles section of the nexus! It's great because there's like 10 ENBs released per day... so it's pretty hard for one to stand out above the others. GJ!


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Propa made the hotfiles section of the nexus! It's great because there's like 10 ENBs released per day... so it's pretty hard for one to stand out above the others. GJ!


Yeah congratz,

Propa's is good, I tried it but its to dark overall for me and there's no sky only white.

But enb are mostly a matter of taste.

I like the more natural/realism enb, and the most top rated enb are overdone. Like the goddess ENB I personally dislike it very much.

But its also the chain effect, people look for enb and look at the highest rated and endorse that one.

Presentation also helps, if your description page is professional, informative and has screens your likely to get more endorsements.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Tweaked enb a bit, man I really need to start playing this gain instead of modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02


Whoooaaaa! Digging this!









Woohoo Propa! GG!
















Edit: Anyone got feedback on CoT + Skyrim compatibility? STEP mentions that they are incompatible, but I've seen some pictures featuring both.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

First pic is from Quietcool's COT ENB, and the rest is Project ENB. May sharpen it up a tad more.


----------



## Derko1

Those look great! I would suggest trying the sweetfx injector for sharpening. It uses luma sharpening and looks pretty awesome, with no performance hit. Plus you can use SMAA in addition to whatever AA you are using at no performance cost too.


----------



## croy




----------



## Baasha

There was some severe turbulence caused in my pants!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Tweaked enb a bit, man I really need to start playing this gain instead of modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-02


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Those look great! I would suggest trying the sweetfx injector for sharpening. It uses luma sharpening and looks pretty awesome, with no performance hit. Plus you can use SMAA in addition to whatever AA you are using at no performance cost too.


I'll try that. I assume you mean the one on Nexus?

Also, when I use the ENB frame limiter it never limits it to exactly what I choose. For example I set it at 45 and in game it's at 42. Why? I know for a fact that when I disable it in the same spot I get 60 frames.


----------



## propa

Back from Weekend and jjjeah make it TOP File an Nexus







thx all for the Support,
here another new Preset i'm workin on is the same as my old but going to PostProzess 2 and here some impressions


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Back from Weekend and jjjeah make it TOP File an Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx all for the Support,
> here another new Preset i'm workin on is the same as my old but going to PostProzess 2 and here some impressions


Wow... just... wow


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Back from Weekend and jjjeah make it TOP File an Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx all for the Support,
> here another new Preset i'm workin on is the same as my old but going to PostProzess 2 and here some impressions


Looks Awsome once again. GJ on the top file.


----------



## propa

Some impressions from prOPAs ENB 119 for CoT


----------



## JForce06

Haha, wast just about to say that.

ENB 1.19 has been released, which has seperate interior values.


----------



## Derko1

Wow, can't wait to see more ENBs using the 119. It's great to see them still building up on it more.

Man... so the 176 hours of Skyrim from these past few months... has me wanting some else (Even if it's more of the same). I just started replaying Oblivion and I think I will stay away from Skyrim for a while. I'm waiting for the Morrowind Ovehaul 3.0 to be released and then I will also continue playing through that. Might get into Dragon Age/The Witcher/Mass Effect 3 also.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow, can't wait to see more ENBs using the 119. It's great to see them still building up on it more.
> Man... so the 176 hours of Skyrim from these past few months... has me wanting some else (Even if it's more of the same). I just started replaying Oblivion and I think I will stay away from Skyrim for a while. I'm waiting for the Morrowind Ovehaul 3.0 to be released and then I will also continue playing through that. Might get into Dragon Age/The Witcher/Mass Effect 3 also.


wow, with modding skyrim I barely have time to spare to actually play the game







. Still want to play mass effect.

And u are able to play like 4-5 RPG's? nice









Soon COT Final will be released to, so we will have to edit our enb's once again


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> wow, with modding skyrim I barely have time to spare to actually play the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still want to play mass effect.
> *And u are able to play like 4-5 RPG's? nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Soon COT Final will be released to, so we will have to edit our enb's once again


Yea... over the next year or two... I've got 190 games that only have been played like 3-4 hours tops!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Some impressions from prOPAs ENB 119 for CoT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know my opinion on Washed-out atmosphere.







That aside, This looks EPIC. Keep up the good work








I'll post some updated screenshots of my mod on your (Propa's) ENB in a few. I plugged my PC on mom's TV, and indeed, Dark shadows are Dark. I think my monitor was badly set-up.

Edit: WOW, I get 30 fps in Skyrim with a prime95 running









Okay. I'm kinda derpy, so I started over.

Made DoF blur further (to avoid the mole effect)
Made sunny days, well... Sunny. See Snapshots below.
raised stars and sun brightness.
Turned complex/Indirect lighting on, value to 1.
my usual darker shadows.
Propa's ENB as provided on the Nexus:

My mods:

I'm very busy lately, so sorry for the lack of original pics...


----------



## Saq

Can anyone tell me the name of the oiled looking skin in this picture? Or a link to a mod that has a similar looking effect.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of the oiled looking skin in this picture? Or a link to a mod that has a similar looking effect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22576 ( Sexy Tan and Shine for CBBE Body ) ?
I don't know if they ship with enough oil for those gigantic udders, though.


----------



## Saq

Thanks buddy, heres your rep!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Thanks buddy, heres your rep!


Thanks ! \o/ Always happy to help


----------



## propa

my New ENB WIP CoT Preset


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> my New ENB WIP CoT Preset


Awww... more nice stuff!

loving your work


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Awww... more nice stuff!
> loving your work


Hehe thx and here u are, new lighting PP2, without ENB Custom Weather MOD and PS: no washedout


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> my New ENB WIP CoT Preset


could be a bit more vibrant, but still: ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Hehe thx and here u are, new lighting PP2, without ENB Custom Weather MOD and PS: no washedout


Looks like wax. Not impressed.

However... I feel like I could dive in the depth of that tree. it's amazing! The texturing is EPIC. I wonder where you get all those insane textures. Parallax? Tesselation? (unlikely, Skyrim is DX9)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


----------



## Saq

Some things look better in motion than as a still image.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> could be a bit more vibrant, but still: ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
> Looks like wax. Not impressed.
> However... I feel like I could dive in the depth of that tree. it's amazing! The texturing is EPIC. I wonder where you get all those insane textures. Parallax? Tesselation? (unlikely, Skyrim is DX9)


THX all my Textures are from S.T.E.P. incl. Prallax and Bump no more no less


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> My mods:
> 
> I'm very busy lately, so sorry for the lack of original pics...


Very Nice


----------



## sterik01

Skyrim is destroying mylaptop's fps. Is there a mod to boost performance? I tried a one but it uses dxd9 file just like enb, any way around that?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Skyrim is destroying mylaptop's fps. Is there a mod to boost performance? I tried a one but it uses dxd9 file just like enb, any way around that?


Turn down shadows.







If it's running DX11, that's why. DX11 does that to GPUs.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Skyrim is destroying mylaptop's fps. Is there a mod to boost performance? I tried a one but it uses dxd9 file just like enb, any way around that?


The best mod for fps is upgrading u'r hardware. Run game without mods optimize settings, there's no fps mod.


----------



## sterik01

Not running dx11 I believe. How can you check?

Possible to add more than one item in enb's proxy library?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Not running dx11 I believe. How can you check?
> Possible to add more than one item in enb's proxy library?


Skyrim is DirectX 9 only, so it isn't that.

Could you be more specific as to what in your computer is being bottlenecked? Try running Afterburner and Task Manager while you play the game and alt-tab out and check to see if GPU usage was pegged at 99%. If it wasn't at 99% and you were getting sub-par FPS, then it is your CPU's speed that is slowing it down.

Skyrim largely uses 2 main threads to do the in-game logic, so your 8-threaded computer is going to see 25-35% usage at any one time. The only way to get great performance out of Skyrim is to get *at least* 3.5Ghz-4.0Ghz of speed on your cores. So perhaps overclocking will help you out, if it is the case that your CPU is the bottleneck (I'm assuming it is).

If overclocking is not an option, the easiest and fastest way to cut down on CPU usage is shadow quality. Try this guy's shadow settings (pick either Low or Medium draw distance)

Let me know what does/doesn't work.


----------



## ASO7

I dont like these trees but is only a test...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Skyrim is destroying mylaptop's fps. Is there a mod to boost performance? I tried a one but it uses dxd9 file just like enb, any way around that?


ENB to boost performances? That's like saying that you need a hippo to beat the world's fastest animal speed record.

Try that: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6387 (Skyrim Performance Boost)
ALSO: *Do NOT put shadows above "medium/high" unless you have a dual GPU solution.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Skyrim largely uses 2 main threads to do the in-game logic, so your 8-threaded computer is going to see 25-35% usage at any one time.


Even with

Code:



Code:


// enbseries.ini
[FIX]
ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
IgnoreThreadManagement=true
IgnoreThreadPriority=true

?


----------



## spacin9guild

I'll leave this dragon slaying here. I'm using an ENB vanilla mod with an i7 3820 and an ASUS GTX 670. It looks pretty neat in 1080p at night with the night lights, ice, snow and all. Don't forget to change the quality! Dragon breath lifts an NPC off the ground and then I get him with a thu'um. I'm level 48 and i'm pretty much using all magic so no bow... I dropped it off...somewhere









I'm about 250 hours in and i've got plenty of more missions to go... gonna milk this game for all it's worth. Anyhoo...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Even with
> // enbseries.ini
> 
> [FIX]
> ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
> *IgnoreThreadManagement=true
> IgnoreThreadPriority=true*
> ?


Sorry for the long explanation, I feel like this should answer any questions people have on the subject.

All that those two settings do is allow your OS Kernel to control the threads the game uses rather than the game's internal thread management. Boris included these options to fix freezing and stuttering bugs introduced from the unpredictable nature of threading (namely changing priorities and core assignment). The OS is way better at managing threads than programs (usually) because it has a better overview of what else needs CPU time. If Skyrim was the only program running on your computer (no background applications), then these bugs wouldn't be a problem because there is nothing else to take CPU control away from it.

In fact, in order to change the amount of threads the game uses, it would require a substantial rewrite of the core game engine. Splitting up game logic into multiple threads requires it to have multiple independent logic units that can be ran _concurrently_ while maintaining thread-safe data. Therefore the number of threads a program uses is usually set in stone in the early development phases.

From the ENB Documentation
Quote:


> IgnoreThreadManagement=(false, true)
> 
> Dissallow game from setting threads to multiple cores and using os manager instead. One of the tricks to reduce freezing and stuttering bugs.
> IgnoreThreadPriority=(false, true)
> 
> Dissallow game from setting per thread priority, all threads will use normal then. One of the tricks to reduce freezing and stuttering bugs


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation, I feel like this should answer any questions people have on the subject.
> All that those two settings do is allow your OS Kernel to control the threads the game uses rather than the game's internal thread management. Boris included these options to fix freezing and stuttering bugs introduced from the unpredictable nature of threading (namely changing priorities and core assignment). The OS is way better at managing threads than programs (usually) because it has a better overview of what else needs CPU time. If Skyrim was the only program running on your computer (no background applications), then these bugs wouldn't be a problem because there is nothing else to take CPU control away from it.
> In fact, in order to change the amount of threads the game uses, it would require a substantial rewrite of the core game engine. Splitting up game logic into multiple threads requires it to have multiple independent logic units that can be ran _concurrently_ while maintaining thread-safe data. Therefore the number of threads a program uses is usually set in stone in the early development phases.
> From the ENB Documentation


Ah, so that's the issue there. It's a shame, seriously. Such a complex game limited by only two safe threads.


----------



## sterik01

some of this evening. Just got off a 3 hour flight and got to play about an hour. I guess I can't get more fps while using enb. too bad. Time for a new lappy !!!!








photo bomb a bit.


----------



## Derko1




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sethy666

Great pics guys!

@ASO7 - I love that palette, very nice









@Derko - cool action shots there, I like your character too


----------



## gtarmanrob

Holy crap propa...your textures are amazing. So you only use STEP? On top of vanilla? No beautiful skyrim, skyrim overhaul, static mesh improvement etc etc?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Is there a guide for completely starting over in Skyrim? As in, the exact steps to delete the games, mods, everything. I want to start over and use STEP. What would be the best way to go about doing so?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Is there a guide for completely starting over in Skyrim? As in, the exact steps to delete the games, mods, everything. I want to start over and use STEP. What would be the best way to go about doing so?


I had to trouble shoot SR last week due to various issues.

After wasting time deleting stuff, I ended up doing a clean install. I found this a better way to eliminate 'residual' traces of mods etc.

Mind you, I did have the physical disk and a did a backup of my steam files before I started (just in case).


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I had to trouble shoot SR last week due to various issues.
> After wasting time deleting stuff, I ended up doing a clean install. I found this a better way to eliminate 'residual' traces of mods etc.
> Mind you, I did have the physical disk and a did a backup of my steam files before I started (just in case).


I have the disk as well. So just use the disk to uninstall and basically just delete any left over Skyrim folders?


----------



## ASO7

Back to old settings...


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Back to old settings...


OMG, the grass. How does he do it?

Do you mind at least sharing the location of your screenshot? I want to compare my own setting.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> OMG, the grass. How does he do it?
> Do you mind at least sharing the location of your screenshot? I want to compare my own setting.


Indeed. I'm tired of that burned grass. GREEN GIMME GREEN


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> OMG, the grass. How does he do it?
> Do you mind at least sharing the location of your screenshot? I want to compare my own setting.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9185


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9185


I dont use that mod but well, could be similar....

Expect low performance with grass mods


----------



## GeforceGTS

Well would you mind not being so mysterious and tell us what it is?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Well would you mind not being so mysterious and tell us what it is?


There's glorious grass, there's also:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288 (Lush Grass)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22582 (Immersive Grass - a mod and guide to the perfect grass)
Probably more.

fetched using the search tool on http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/


----------



## GeforceGTS

yeah I linked glorious on the last page and I lush etc. not sure if I have immersive though


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Well would you mind not *being so mysterious* and tell us what it is?


It's what he does









Gave it a shot too find some on my own:

Oh, and lush grass is not used in any of these screens.

Stil running this at 45FPS.









Ok this is ridiculous.





Grass can be green.









By jforce06 at 2012-09-05









By jforce06 at 2012-09-05


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Grass can be green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-05


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2818 (Summer in Skyrim) ?


----------



## JForce06

correct


----------



## Derko1

Doh!!!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Fresh install. New play through. Quietcool ENB with Climates of Tamriel.

Seems he took an arrow to the...oh you know.


----------



## Tarnix

@Derko1 : Nice shots:







I like how your character is a white-haired one, oddly enough. Renders beautifully.
@HereToERADICATE: Sweet. QuietCool ENB "just works", as It seems.

I continued to mod Propa's ENB (Still haven't done enough on it to even attempt to call it my own).
Not image bombing, click the spoiler :>


Spoiler: Warning: Images!











Still not rich enough for my tastes, will keep fiddling once I get more time.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> ]


nice hair. lol









Few of today.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I have the disk as well. So just use the disk to uninstall and basically just delete any left over Skyrim folders?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Fresh install. New play through. Quietcool ENB with Climates of Tamriel.
> Seems he took an arrow to the...oh you know.


Looks good. Are you happy with it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> nice hair. lol










I was thinking the same thing... but i kinda like it. I hate the stock hair and usually go the shaved look.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> nice hair. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few of today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images!


IF you want to remove the UI for the snapshots, open the console (usually the ~ key on US keyboards, OR beside the 1 and above TAB for me) and type "tm" to toggle the menus


----------



## ProudGamer

Think I found the right setup -Been testing ENB's for the last days....now just got something to my taste....

Guys your work is awesome.....Really impressed. ;o)


----------



## aweDaniel

Not really a graphics screenshot, but this happened last night. Even though its been beat to death, I chuckled a bit.



I didnt fire that arrow, my companion did.


----------



## Derko1

I love the hair packs. They make the game look much better overall.

Even Lydia and Faendal can get a make over!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I love the hair packs. They make the game look much better overall.
> Even Lydia and Faendal can get a make over!


Oh yes please... which mod is (are) that (they)?


----------



## Derko1

Dibella's Beauty - NPC Overhaul. You'll need to install all of the hair packs and then just change your own hair to one of the new ones.

It's great to switch your hair do for the occasion you want!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Dibella's Beauty - NPC Overhaul. You'll need to install all of the hair packs and then just change your own hair to one of the new ones.
> It's great to switch your hair do for the occasion you want!


Thanks Derko


----------



## gtarmanrob




----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Fresh install. New play through. Quietcool ENB with Climates of Tamriel.
> Seems he took an arrow to the...oh you know.


This is how you start a new game:








Alternate Start - Live Another Life


----------



## sterik01

stupid got in the way. I was aiming at a dragon.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> stupid got in the way. I was aiming at a dragon.


At least we can't say that this one did get the arrow to the knee. LOL.


----------



## gtarmanrob

any of you guys using the JaySuS swords pack? got some advice on where some of his unique weapons are hidden? since the latest verison, rather then make them craftable you have to be lucky enough to find them now, but theres no hints.

i've found a few, some are pretty awesome. but theres ones like Dragonbrand, Azurbrand and others that you have to find.


----------



## Sethy666

No, sorry I dont use that mod/s

I like to keep the weapons and armour as standard as possible so Im not tooo OP


----------



## Creator

I re-installed Skyrim and it took forever to get the right ENB I wanted... Nothing ever came out looking right, by either being too bright or way too saturated in color, and I've tried all the popular ones - they look great for screenshots but I've found them a little bit too distracting during actual game play. A slightly tweaked Fimbulvinter v2 for 0.112 KAGE is about perfect me. By default it gives a more desaturated and cooler looking image, while maintaining a good level of brightness - perfect considering the setting of Skyrim imo. Some things like the sky and clouds need some small adjustments, and now I'll have to work on the night time. Maybe not the best for the wow looking screenshots, but great to actually play with!


----------



## Derko1

Try using the mod imaginator, so you can turn down saturation. I also found many ENBs that were awesome... but were either too colorful, or seemed like they had crap smeared on the screen.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13049

With the mod, you can tweak it to your liking. It's not over complicated to use either.

Shots look good though!

My attempt at similar shot like yours... my shot is in the evening though.


----------



## Tarnix

EEEEK. Nice tearing line there.
Whatever, browser bug.

Time for some real snapshot from me! \o/
I tweaked Propa's ENB a bit(/lot?) more, fixed day to a level I like more, fixed clouds, still trying how to increase saturation and cut the fog down.
Warning, a little photobomb.








Why does my dragons look so crappy? ;(


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I reinstalled skyrim without mods. I get 36 fps... Conclusion: I *already* need a new motherboard, case, and another graphic card.


I get about 46-87 with a Thuban and 6950..
with* 4x AA on..
Is your cpu OC'd?


Spoiler: Skyrim shots


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> EEEEK. Nice tearing line there.
> *Time for some real snapshot from me!* \o/
> I tweaked Propa's ENB a bit(/lot?) more, fixed day to a level I like more, fixed clouds, still trying how to increase saturation and cut the fog down.
> Warning, a little photobomb.


Wow... you sound like a douchbag! Good job!










What tearing? The fireball? Your shots do look like crap btw.









Oh I kid!


----------



## Derko1




----------



## Tarnix

redacted.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What tearing? The fireball?


I gotta blame my browser for destroying your picture. Looks fine now.
Quote:


> Wow... you sound like a douchbag!
> Your shots do look like crap btw.


Do I really deserve that bashing?
I like how my graphics looks, and as soon as something doesn't please me, I learn to fix it.
I don't remember insulting you publicly, I don't know what you're on right now...

P.S. I said "real snapshots" because I wasn't really doing anything arty in the few last posts I made.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> I reinstalled skyrim without mods. I get 36 fps... Conclusion: I *already* need a new motherboard, case, and another graphic card.


Ofcourse u do, intel was already superior back then







. I mean my CPU the i5 750 was released 5 months earlier, and is still capable of running:

@2,67GHZ Stock
Skyrim + ENB (NO SSAO, NO HIGH RES TEXTURE PACKS) = 60FPS

@4,0Ghz
Skyrim + ENB (2K textures, SSAO, 16AF, SMAA) = 60FPS

Get urself a nice sandy or ivy.

Or wait for the Haswell next year.

Edit: hmm just saw the thingy "AMD Overclocker", AMD fan? well whatever intel is just superior at the moment














no offense

Ow and I think your settings look quite good







, Derko is probaly just kidding.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I gotta blame my browser for destroying your picture. Looks fine now.
> Do I really deserve that bashing?
> I like how my graphics looks, and as soon as something doesn't please me, I learn to fix it.
> I don't remember insulting you publicly, I don't know what you're on right now...
> P.S. I said "real snapshots" because I wasn't really doing anything arty in the few last posts I made.


I was just kidding! You even cut that part out of quoting me.


----------



## Tarnix

MHm. let's move on


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Try using the mod imaginator, so you can turn down saturation. I also found many ENBs that were awesome... but were either too colorful, or seemed like they had crap smeared on the screen.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13049
> With the mod, you can tweak it to your liking. It's not over complicated to use either.
> Shots look good though!
> My attempt at similar shot like yours... my shot is in the evening though.


If you want to adjust saturation levels, go into enbeffect.fx file and adjust it there. You just need to determine what Post Processing number is being used. Usually it's #2. It tells you right at the top of the file.

//post processing mode. Change value (could be 1, 2, 3, 4). Every mode have own internal parameters, look below
#ifndef POSTPROCESS
#define POSTPROCESS 2
#endif

//POSTPROCESS 2

float EBrightnessV2=1.5;
float EAdaptationMinV2=0.02;
float EAdaptationMaxV2=0.07;//0.05;
float EToneMappingCurveV2=9.0;//8.6 6.85 6.95 7.5;
float EIntensityContrastV2=1.0;//1.2;
*float EColorSaturationV2=0.49;//0.44 0.3 0.48;*
float EToneMappingOversaturationV2=1440.0;//360.0;

It's much better to make adjustments within ENB itself rather than using different mods for this and that.


----------



## ProudGamer

Toda'y pics of the day


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know a good mod for hair styles? And swords ? maybe like a retexture or over haul of swords since they blow


----------



## ProudGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know a good mod for hair styles? And swords ? maybe like a retexture or over haul of swords since they blow


For weapons check Millenia weapons retextures on the nexus


----------



## Brainsick

Just got a 1080p monitor and now I get 50 fps around the morthal swamp area, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProudGamer*
> 
> Toda'y pics of the day


Tyrael and Charizard? *runs*
Good pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know a good mod for hair styles?


I personally use Apachii Sky Hair (for your character). Other mods exists.
For NPCs, use Dibella's Beauty


----------



## Tarnix

EDIT: Crap. Sorry for double-posting. Brain fart. I miss a "delete post" button.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I get about 46-87 with a Thuban and 6950..
> with* 4x AA on..
> Is your cpu OC'd?


Yes. I'm back to stock clock and I still get 34-37 FPS with ENB, around 40 without. That's sad.
The highest OC I can get with my 6 cores is 3.8GHz but my motherboard seems not to like my ram to be running at 18**MHz, so I downclock it to 144*MHz
I could try 4 cores, but I don't know if I will gain anything beside numbers.


----------



## Master Roshi

My attempt at being awesome ._.

The moment of a dying dragon xD.


----------



## Brainsick

@Tarnix: Is your ssao disabled in your enb settings? I used to struggle to mantain 60fps with enb untill I realized all the ones I tried had ssao enabled, after I disabled through the enbseries.ini bam! instant 60fps.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> @Tarnix: Is your ssao disabled in your enb settings? I used to struggle to mantain 60fps with enb untill I realized all the ones I tried had ssao enabled, after I disabled through the enbseries.ini bam! instant 60fps.


D'Oh! Thank you! now I managed to get something like 40-60!


----------



## _Nikhil

Whiterun


----------



## iDeal

Propa: I'm having a few issues with your ENB unfortunately with shadows/brightness (few character self-shadows during the day/too bright and washed out). My assumption is that it either my ini is not setup correctly and/or a conflict with a .esp.

Propa, does this ENB require realistic lighting esp etc? Or is it completely standalone? Also, would it be possible to have a copy of your skyrim ini's?

Thanks mate, great work with the latest release. Can't wait to sort my issues and play through Skyrim using your ENB.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Propa: I'm having a few issues with your ENB unfortunately with shadows/brightness (few character self-shadows during the day/too bright and washed out). My assumption is that it either my ini is not setup correctly and/or a conflict with a .esp.
> Propa, does this ENB require realistic lighting esp etc? Or is it completely standalone? Also, would it be possible to have a copy of your skyrim ini's?
> Thanks mate, great work with the latest release. Can't wait to sort my issues and play through Skyrim using your ENB.


Propa's ENB is meant to be used with Climates Of Tamriel (CoT) and enbseries 117 (so far)

MHm, I'll have to wait on Propa's update. I tested vanilla enbseries 119 and it looks completely broken with my setup:


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Propa's ENB is meant to be used with Climates Of Tamriel (CoT) and enbseries 117 (so far)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MHm, I'll have to wait on Propa's update. I tested vanilla enbseries 119 and it looks completely broken with my setup:


Yeah, it worked fine with COT prior to 119







Only thing that it was lacking was god-rays, but meh. Now it doesn't work well at all.

Try his updated ENB for 119, you may have some joy. In which case that will then prove that there is an error on my end.

Propa, where art thou


----------



## ProudGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Tyrael and Charizard? *runs*
> 
> Actually its tyrael and Deadly dragons


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Whiterun
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mods are you using? This looks great.


----------



## Tarnix

I swapped my current ENB for Visual Immersion III, until I find something I like better.
I didn't mess with it yet, aside from removing the vignette. Probably will, I know me.

Click for full-size.


----------



## Shinypaper

Sorry there are so many, they were too good not to share









http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970879403/3D70E8CD0312A280E838D1D4DC3D6225890031FB/

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/902097924197342887/CCC94BB19B6131FC1A1AB5C746E175A6063878A6/

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970881449/4CA67C429946CE99709C3EBDAE0ED16AB7ED9539/

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970880438/037AFE6148C22000D762B70259FC2A5A3B7873CA/

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970879891/ED81B575D6CD84449CB03947D9B1572522393001/


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Dibella's Beauty - NPC Overhaul. You'll need to install all of the hair packs and then just change your own hair to one of the new ones.
> It's great to switch your hair do for the occasion you want!


Installed these with nexus mod manager but crashed out on the loading screen. Attempted Apachii's hair mod through Steam Workshop but alas, that caused a CTD from the load screen as well.

sigh.


----------



## sterik01

I decided to become a vampire. see how it goes. love the change in eye color. TARNIX... do you know to disable the black bars ? im using the same enb as you. these 3 pictures are before using VI III





with Visual Immersion III


----------



## gtarmanrob

giving Propa's ENB a run, not too bad. personally i need bit more colour so gonna maybe tweak it soon. i've been running FXAA by accident, game is much sharper with it off now.

are you guys using any of the Parallax mapping mods? or is there another way? the ones i found seem to be only for certain cities, not the game world. i realise how much it would affect performance but im thinking for a screenshot run.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Installed these with nexus mod manager but crashed out on the loading screen. Attempted Apachii's hair mod through Steam Workshop but alas, that caused a CTD from the load screen as well.
> sigh.


Not trying to sound rude at all... but you obviously did not read the instructions on installing the mod.

There's like 6 things you HAVE to install. Otherwise you'll CTD every time. It's pretty detailed on the description page. I also CTD cause I had not installed one of the packs properly too.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Not trying to sound rude at all... but you *obviously did not read the instructions on installing the mod*.
> There's like 6 things you HAVE to install. Otherwise you'll CTD every time. It's pretty detailed on the description page. I also CTD cause I had not installed one of the packs properly too.


Naw, your not being rude as you are absolutely correct, lol

Trying to install this stuff with a six year old daughter wanting to play barbie.com on the pc leads to not reading the instructions.









Thanks for the heads up... Ill do it when everyone goes to bed.


----------



## gtarmanrob

are you guys able to download the lates CoT? i get to 98% in NMM then it just says unable to download... every time i resume it starts again, but dies at 98-99%. really annoying, its in final edition.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> are you guys able to download the lates CoT? i get to 98% in NMM then it just says unable to download... every time i resume it starts again, but dies at 98-99%. really annoying, its in final edition.


I tried NMM today for the first time getting FO3 up and running again because there is an ENB being developed for it now, and NMM is garbage. I had to abandon it and download the files manually. So, I suggest downloading it manually. I got it fine that way. It's not much of an update though.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I decided to become a vampire. see how it goes. love the change in eye color. TARNIX... do you know to disable the black bars ? im using the same enb as you. these 3 pictures are before using VI III


To disable black bars. Open up enbeffect.fx with notepad and add "//" in front of #define HD6_VIGNETTE.


----------



## propa

prOPAs ENB 119 CoT WIP


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinypaper*
> 
> Sorry there are so many, they were too good not to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970879403/3D70E8CD0312A280E838D1D4DC3D6225890031FB/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/902097924197342887/CCC94BB19B6131FC1A1AB5C746E175A6063878A6/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970881449/4CA67C429946CE99709C3EBDAE0ED16AB7ED9539/
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970880438/037AFE6148C22000D762B70259FC2A5A3B7873CA/
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/918983253970879891/ED81B575D6CD84449CB03947D9B1572522393001/


You can make these links viewable and clickable images, check my previous post








Good pics, deserves a click!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> To disable black bars. Open up enbeffect.fx with notepad and add "//" in front of #define HD6_VIGNETTE.


Actually, in Visual Immersion 3, the one to disable is USE_PANORAMIC_EFFECT.

@Propa: WOW. Looking Propa-esque again! I'm staring at the dragon mouth in awe.


----------



## iDeal

Propa, great work. Does the ENB now include sun shafts? I'm not at my PC so shan't have a chance to use your latest ENB w/119 (didn't work at the weekend... are the above screens from a revised version?).

+rep


----------



## gtarmanrob

after trying a few different ENBs with CoT, going back to Propa's for now









hey Propa, are you using anything like Beautiful Skyrim or Skyrim Realistic Overhaul? coz when im using your ENB i swear it doesnt look as good as your pics do... your not photoshopping those pics ay?


----------



## propa

no PS using on my Pics and yeah using SRO all this are parts auf S.T.E.P.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Great shots but I'll never understand how the TES series turned into a sexual fantasy.


x2

Kept thinking to myself . .. okay, nice environmentals ... but who is that xxxxx in the bikini?

lol


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I tried NMM today for the first time getting FO3 up and running again because there is an ENB being developed for it now, and NMM is garbage. I had to abandon it and download the files manually. So, I suggest downloading it manually. I got it fine that way. It's not much of an update though.


wrye bash FTW


----------



## ASO7




----------



## JForce06

Installed COT Final. ( This)

Here are some Comparison shots taken with the different settings(on my ENB, so it may look different for you):

COT stock (most realistic I think)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

COT cold (too Dark)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

COT warm (nice atmospheric feel)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

Dungeon with light coming through the ceiling
First at nighttime

COT stock (too light)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

COT hardcore (good)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

COT hazardous (best i think)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

At daytime

COT stock (too light)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

COT hardcore (good)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

COT hazardous (best I think)








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

For me the difference between hardcore & hazardous is very minor, with the hazardous being slightly lighter.

Better than previous version? I think not:

Old:








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10

New








By jforce06 at 2012-09-10


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Installed COT Final. ( This)
> Better than previous version? I think not:
> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-10
> New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-10


Nope. The first one is more foggier to me, I like it better, for a cave. Gives that dusty athmosphere.

@AS07: Niiiiiiiiiiice!









@Propa:
From Nexus:
Quote:


> File hidden
> 
> This file has currently been set to hidden by the author of the file. You cannot look at this file page or download any files relating to this file until the author makes the file visible to the public again.


I can't wait for the next release!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> EDIT: Crap. Sorry for double-posting. Brain fart. I miss a "delete post" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm back to stock clock and I still get 34-37 FPS with ENB, around 40 without. That's sad.
> The highest OC I can get with my 6 cores is 3.8GHz but my motherboard seems not to like my ram to be running at 18**MHz, so I downclock it to 144*MHz
> I could try 4 cores, but I don't know if I will gain anything beside numbers.


I run 4 cores and 4.1-ish..or thereabouts..1587 on the RAm


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I run 4 cores and 4.1-ish..or thereabouts..1587 on the RAm


Yeah. My motherboard probably isn't quite cut for such high overclock. I still BSOD at my 3.5 stable overclock now. I think I killed it somehow.


----------



## EasyC

Your order of headache has arrived.


----------



## ski-bum

What is going on here?


----------



## propa

*prOPAs ENB goes CGI for CoT 119 WIP ALPHA*









*More and better Screens in Spoiler*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tarnix

^
Wow... That... Just... Blew.... My... Mind...
That's freaking epic!
Here's another rep up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*


That's my new wallpaper.


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy crap Propa...you planning on releasing that one soon?

i've been using the CoT ENB, and tweaking it using Imaginator. they are nothing compared to Propa's though..


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> holy crap Propa...you planning on releasing that one soon?
> i've been using the CoT ENB, and tweaking it using Imaginator. they are nothing compared to Propa's though..


Thx Due, i will release it after some tweaks after this weekend







stay tuned


----------



## ASO7

gp65cj04's bokeh...


----------



## hakz

^ I hate your screens so much!!!! XD
could you share your current mods and settings? I just had a skygasm just looking at em.


----------



## JForce06

Here's one

Roughly half of these are Real life (photo's taken out of my window), the other half is from skyrim.

Can you see which is which?









#1








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
#2








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
#3








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
#4








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
#5








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
#6








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
#7








By jforce06 at 2012-09-11


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> gp65cj04's bokeh...


why cant i create characters with hair like that even if i have it on ultra


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> why cant i create characters with hair like that even if i have it on ultra


Do you actually have this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10168?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> holy crap Propa...you planning on releasing that one soon?
> i've been using the CoT ENB, and tweaking it using Imaginator. they are nothing compared to Propa's though..


^my favorites. Epic armor.


----------



## Dylan33p

could my sig rig handle the enb?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> could my sig rig handle the enb?


Depends on what FPS you define as playable.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Here's one
> Roughly half of these are Real life (photo's taken out of my window), the other half is from skyrim.
> Can you see which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11


I'd say 2,3,6








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> could my sig rig handle the enb?


The CPU is fine, I don't know about the graphics, I'm not familiar with AMD/ATI GPU's.
According to Rob Williams' review, your card is between the NVIDIA GTX285 and the GTX295 NVIDIA. It's aging, but you could achieve a solid 20 fps with ENB, depending on which, and keep SSAO off;

Code:



Code:


// ENBseries.ini
[EFFECT]
[...]
EnableAmbientOcclusion=false
[...]

P.S. I edit my messages often, check them for last minute answers


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Depends on what FPS you define as playable.


taking that as a no then haha


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> *prOPAs ENB goes CGI for CoT 119 WIP ALPHA*


What.. creature... is... that?

I dont believe Ive seen this one before









Excellent work again *propa*


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> ^my favorites. Epic armor.


haha cheers mate







im just trying to find the right sword now. i downloaded the Infinity Blade mod, and its sick but its a greatsword, im not too good with two-handed yet. plus i prefer to use a shield for blocking or have a hand free for magic. and since im level 77 i think, not much time left to level it up.

however, i do have the 'Dragon Souls to Perks' mod which is epic imo and i highly recommend, especially if you have an excess of dragon souls. can convert them to unlock parts of the skill tree. some upgrades are costly though, like 5 or 6 souls to get level 4 barbarian upgrade on two-handed, so its not really cheating or doing anything the easy way. gotta earn those dragon souls.

i wish i had a video of that fight where i took that dragon on in the screens, coz there was 2 dragons to fight and a third fighting others off in the near distance, something must have bugged with the spawning in the game. coz of Dragons Diversified, those buggers are pretty tough on master difficulty.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan33p*
> 
> could my sig rig handle the enb?


It can actually, there's tons of settings out there to max out your card, we have the same actually, but you I belive would have better frames from your proc. SSAO off as stated above.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What.. creature... is... that?
> I dont believe Ive seen this one before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work again *propa*


Its a Troll from MonsterMod v9







and holly ive never seen it bevor too hehe


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Its a Troll from MonsterMod v9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and holly ive never seen it bevor too hehe


Ahh, now THATS a troll!


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ahh, now THATS a troll!


Yep MonsterMod gives me a new experience in Skyrim, lovin it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i only just installed monster mod, forgot i had downloaded it, your screens reminded me







i think mine is v8 though

edit:

ok im having more dramas, as usual. this game is really a nightmare to play. it has more crashes than a bloody demolition derby. ANYWAY, i keep having CTD so i decided to uninstall Sounds of Skyrim. had them all installed. turns out, those mods are game killers. if i uninstall SoS - Civilisations, i cant exit 3rd person camera. if i uninstall all of them, i CTD within about 60 seconds.

anyone else experienced this, got a work around for me? at over 150 hours, level 77 and right where i want to be, i really do not want to have to start a new game..


----------



## wreckless

Just installed the game and my sig rig selected 'high' for video quality.

How do I change it to 'ultra' etc, I can't seem to find a way to change anything.


----------



## hakz

graphics settings on your launcher.


----------



## gtarmanrob

broke my save game







noooo. oh well, time to start a new character. went Redguard this time, they any good? wanted a humanoid one, been a Khajit all through Oblivion and Skyrim.

given how long it takes, gonna make it a priority to find the Oghma Infinium early







get my stats up fast hehe. dont judge me, i earned my place one, dont really wanna commit another 150+ hrs just to get back to where i was.


----------



## Dylan33p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> It can actually, there's tons of settings out there to max out your card, we have the same actually, but you I belive would have better frames from your proc. SSAO off as stated above.


oh sweet i'll have to check it out then thanks!


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Here's one
> Roughly half of these are Real life (photo's taken out of my window), the other half is from skyrim.
> Can you see which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jforce06 at 2012-09-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'd say 2,3,6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reallife: 1,4,6
> Skyrim: 2,3,5,7
Click to expand...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Reallife: 1,4,6
> Skyrim: 2,3,5,7


Blew my mind.


----------



## gtarmanrob

following most of the STEP guide, with other changes of my own, and the final version of CoT, i've been playing without any ENB and the game looks and runs absolutely amazing haha. havnt even got AA on, running @ 2560 dont really need to but yeah.


----------



## Tarnix

I hope I'll be able to post new pictures soon, skyrim refuses to launch no matter what I do, and it keeps re-downloading 4GB of data every time and the net over here is pure **** (600KB/sec download). I swear if it ****s up my mods I'm throwing a fit of biblical dimensions...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone!

After a long delay (moving house), I have started a new config with 0.119 binary.

Some impressions:


----------



## Tarnix

Nice! Going darker this time?
*mumbles about slow net, see previous post by him*

Oh, and while I'm ranting about Steam, anyone has/made/Knows another theme for the Steam client? I like my matching Aero stuff Q.Q


----------



## ASO7

I recorded a new video (im still rendering it so it will be here in 1hour) but i cant get the same quality as the screenshots without massive fps drops (below 30fps)


----------



## sterik01

True Vision Enb with bokeh from another enb file.. forgot which one. =]


----------



## ryder

when you buy a horse early on for 1000gold, do you keep it for good? or do you lose it at some point?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> when you buy a horse early on for 1000gold, do you keep it for good? or do you lose it at some point?


i wouldnt bother, horses are annoying as hell. you keep it til it dies, but if you ever fast travel, it spawns right there with out. my horse keeps starting fights haha. mind you, without giving anything away, i have "unique" horse.

also, FINALLY fixed my problem and was able to recover my old save file. bloody Dawnguard. disabled the DLC, so far so good.


----------



## sterik01

last for tonight.. off to bed


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> when you buy a horse early on for 1000gold, do you keep it for good? or do you lose it at some point?


As gtarmanrob stated, you keep it until it dies... which they will do on a regular basis.

If your upgraded to the 1.7 patch or have Dawn Guard you can do combat on horse back, which is fun... for a few times.

As stated, I dont find horses all that useful. Id rather spend my 1000 gold on something else


----------



## Crouch

I just ***ped







I MUST UPGRADE !!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> I just ***ped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST UPGRADE !!!


That sounds very uncomfortable, I trust you cleaned it up..









So.... what happened?


----------



## ryder

how do you spin the camera arround for a self face shot screen shot?


----------



## hakz

re:horses - Or just wait til you get your hands on shadowmere. Frickin bastard is almost invincible. Best horse in the game imo.

@ryder - open up the console menu by pressing the tilde key "~" (most of the times on the left of the 1 key) and type in "tfc 0" or "tfc 1" switches your camera to "Toggle Freefly Cam" and "default camera".


----------



## ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> @ryder - open up the console menu by pressing the tilde key "~" (most of the times on the left of the 1 key) and type in "tfc 0" or "tfc 1" switches your camera to "Toggle Freefly Cam" and "default camera".


thanks man. one more thing, which patch should i d/l?


----------



## hakz

wai... what patch?


----------



## Sethy666

I believe the game is currently patched to 1.7xx - pre Dawn guard, if memory serves. Steam should be auto patching if you have that that option selected


----------



## gtarmanrob

man you just cant win. got the game running but now theres intermittent stutters. i was like..what the. checked my save files, they are now bloating. save file is currently 35mb...

is there a good way to reduce/improve that, or is the damage done?


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> That sounds very uncomfortable, I trust you cleaned it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.... what happened?


LOL sure i did







& its just that these screenshots are freakin amazing !!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## MetallicAcid

The adventurer comes home.

Night time settings and indirect lighting testing... With a change in Bokeh DoF.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I believe the game is currently patched to 1.7xx - pre Dawn guard, if memory serves. Steam should be auto patching if you have that that option selected


Affirmative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> man you just cant win. got the game running but now theres intermittent stutters. i was like..what the. checked my save files, they are now bloating. save file is currently 35mb...
> is there a good way to reduce/improve that, or is the damage done?


Avoid mods like Imaginator and Dynavision if you care about bloat. They DO that, at least according to S.T.E.P. v2.2
I suppose that it applies to a lot of mods with intenal settings as well. (Minty Lightning Mod?)

@AS07: niiiiiice *.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> The adventurer comes home.
> Night time settings and indirect lighting testing... With a change in Bokeh DoF.


Looking good! Keep up the good work!

Since my Browser seems to faceplant often, I'll post this and add pics later.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Affirmative.
> Avoid mods like Imaginator and Dynavision if you care about bloat. They DO that, at least according to S.T.E.P. v2.2
> I suppose that it applies to a lot of mods with intenal settings as well. (Minty Lightning Mod?)


hmm im running Imaginator actually, but i started a new game and havnt used it yet. after some research, i have a feeling its Sounds of Skyrim thats causing the problem. apparently, SoS - Civilisations causes a lot of crashes and bloating, however if you remove the mod its actually worse, yet having it installed causes a lot of instability. and once the damage is done, thats it. i have a save file thats 16mb which is ok, very slight stutter now and then, however each consecutive save seems to add almost 1mb. it got to 35mb before i stopped.

my current new save is 4.5mb...

im having fun starting again anyways, doing things a lot different this time, its good. im getting the full CoT and Monster Mod experience, went straight to the Greybeards quite early so i can find all the shouts earlier on too. i used that Alternate Start - Live another Life mod which is pretty sweet, although i think it might be bugged. i started off like lvl 30 blacksmith, then crafted 2 objects and shot to 100 blacksmith. not that im complaining, but was weird. unless its meant to do that?

also not running any ENB yet either, just all my texture mods. and 2xAA.


----------



## JForce06

Caves, Dugeons, Mines & Ruins.









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13









By jforce06 at 2012-09-13


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hmm im running Imaginator actually, but i started a new game and havnt used it yet. after some research, i have a feeling its Sounds of Skyrim thats causing the problem. apparently, SoS - Civilisations causes a lot of crashes and bloating, however if you remove the mod its actually worse, yet having it installed causes a lot of instability. and once the damage is done, thats it. i have a save file thats 16mb which is ok, very slight stutter now and then, however each consecutive save seems to add almost 1mb. it got to 35mb before i stopped.
> my current new save is 4.5mb...


Owch. Owch. Owch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im having fun starting again anyways, doing things a lot different this time, its good. im getting the full CoT and Monster Mod experience, went straight to the Greybeards quite early so i can find all the shouts earlier on too. i used that Alternate Start - Live another Life mod which is pretty sweet, although i think it might be bugged. i started off like lvl 30 blacksmith, then crafted 2 objects and shot to 100 blacksmith. not that im complaining, but was weird. unless its meant to do that?


I did three new saves so far with Alternate Start.

Male Redguard Necro, the mobs outside the home are just too freaking strong, it's unplayable. I get two-shotted by a Dwarven sphere. I started LVL 1.
Female Redguard something at Solitude. It crashed after two steps. Unknown LVL (couldn't check)
Classless Redguard female at Riften. LVL 1 too.
So I don't see MUCH oddities so far. I'm finishing the re-installation of S.T.E.P. with Mod Organizer this time and i'll play more once done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pix


Yummy black eyes and it looks surprising good considering you have no enb.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Lost my previous config I was working on







so far this is the replacement..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Owch. Owch. Owch.
> I did three new saves so far with Alternate Start.
> 
> Male Redguard Necro, the mobs outside the home are just too freaking strong, it's unplayable. I get two-shotted by a Dwarven sphere. I started LVL 1.
> Female Redguard something at Solitude. It crashed after two steps. Unknown LVL (couldn't check)
> Classless Redguard female at Riften. LVL 1 too.
> So I don't see MUCH oddities so far. I'm finishing the re-installation of S.T.E.P. with Mod Organizer this time and i'll play more once done.
> Yummy black eyes and it looks surprising good considering you have no enb.


cheers. yeah im a Male redguard. i saw those eyes and was like...oh yeah. thats me. i used STEP to set up all config options and i used some of the mods as a guide, but i just stuck with what i had, plus the Apachii hair mod and a lot of his options from his description for that mod.

i opted for the propery owner start so i could get my Proudspire Mansion back straight away. so far so good, although i had to spend half an hour of Google to figure out how to actually start the game using that mod. you'd think he would put that VERY important burned corpse somewhere a little more obvious? with Climates of Tamriel installed fo a realistic night time, you cant see crap without lights/fire etc haha.


----------



## sterik01

I'm about to buy dawngaurd. Will it conflict with any mods that I have installed? Like texture mods, armors, weapons etc?


----------



## hakz

I believe none. Most mods are dawnguard compatible. It's a joy playing in the dark. Can't see a damn thing without a torch ahahaha
ofcourse magelight would do, but torches is the way to do it. Enjoying it better than vanilla.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I'm about to buy dawngaurd. Will it conflict with any mods that I have installed? Like texture mods, armors, weapons etc?


careful, i myself cant run Dawnguard as it causes frequent crashing, even with a fresh start. but admittedley i do have a lot of mods installed, both graphical and gameplay tweaking, adding things into the world, changing it etc.

honestly, imo, if you wanna play Dawnguard, start a new game with no mods installed, visuals/textures should be sweet though, and do the Dawnguard part first. or add mods in one at a time and begin the slow, boring, time consuming process of identifying mod confliction.

DONT INSTALL SOUNDS OF SKYRIM. it totally rooted my main save and i had to start again. that was a level 77 bad arse with 150+hrs of gameplay too.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> careful, i myself cant run Dawnguard as it causes frequent crashing, even with a fresh start. but admittedley i do have a lot of mods installed, both graphical and gameplay tweaking, adding things into the world, changing it etc.
> honestly, imo, if you wanna play Dawnguard, start a new game with no mods installed, visuals/textures should be sweet though, and do the Dawnguard part first. or add mods in one at a time and begin the slow, boring, time consuming process of identifying mod confliction.
> DONT INSTALL SOUNDS OF SKYRIM. it totally rooted my main save and i had to start again. that was a level 77 bad arse with 150+hrs of gameplay too.


Indeed. Sounds of Skyrim is ripping your save apart if you start Dawnguard.
Another mod to avoid is "Realistic Thunder Sound" or something. shouting = CTD in the best scenario, the worst being CTD on load.
Most of the mods I use are dawnguard-compatible or doesn't impact it, or have been updated to work with, or has a Dawnguard compatibility patch or version.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey you guys editing your own ENB configs... if Imaginator is a problem causer, how are yous doing it? like, edit, the config file, launch game, see how it looks. exit, edit, repeat?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Tweaking night time and late afternoon


----------



## hakz

@gtarmanrob
no, alt+tab works.








also for those who like fiddling with their settings, there's a "skip bethesda logo" mod that would make things faster for you


----------



## orphennoc

hi all, i was sad after i lost a important save and cant recover him, so i stopped play for a time, but now im back, and i want to show how is my skyrim now and my new char Amelia.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey you guys editing your own ENB configs... if Imaginator is a problem causer, how are yous doing it? like, edit, the config file, launch game, see how it looks. exit, edit, repeat?


As Hakz said, *alt+tab* when running in full screen or *backspace* when in windowed mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Tweaking night time and late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pix


Nom Nom Nom :>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> also for those who like fiddling with their settings, there's a "skip bethesda logo" mod that would make things faster for you


Moving Videos\*BGS_Logo.bik* to Video\*Backup\BGS_Logo.bik* works too.

@Orphennoc: Nice pics. Where did you get that smooth face? O.O


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> @Orphennoc: Nice pics. Where did you get that smooth face? O.O


thx is from the race called Lunari http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21602


----------



## MetallicAcid

Cheers Tarnix!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> thx is from the race called Lunari http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21602


do you know if this mod works with CBBE v3?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> do you know if this mod works with CBBE v3?


It does. If you look at the download section of the mod... there's only two files to choose from... one for UNP and one for CBBE v3...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It does. If you look at the download section of the mod... there's only two files to choose from... one for UNP and one for CBBE v3...


haha yeah i did look there, says v1.3 and v1.4 not v3 ...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Whiterun daytime tweaking


----------



## MetallicAcid

Pissing off the Jarl in Falkreath.


----------



## gtarmanrob

nice work Metallic, what settings are you using to get your sky like that? im only just starting to tamper with ENB settings myself now.


----------



## wreckless

So all these crazy pics from the sky to character faces are through mods/settings etc?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> nice work Metallic, what settings are you using to get your sky like that? im only just starting to tamper with ENB settings myself now.


This is Climates of Tamrial. Whiterun is tricky to configure as the sky can sometimes look purple if daytime isnt bright enough or there is too much colour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> So all these crazy pics from the sky to character faces are through mods/settings etc?


You should check out http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/. Under the "Top Files" section, you can find all of the best mods for the sky, weather, character, weapons, clothing, armour.. You name it, they got it!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Visited a local tavern.


----------



## wreckless

@MetallicAcid: ok so to start which patch should I dl and where from? Currently I'm playing the stock skyrim with no patches.

I want the game to be as intended, but I wouldn't mind graphic upgrades and the ability to change my characters face/armor etc


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> @MetallicAcid: ok so to start which patch should I dl and where from? Currently I'm playing the stock skyrim with no patches.
> I want the game to be as intended, but I wouldn't mind graphic upgrades and the ability to change my characters face/armor etc


Most most require patch 1.6 or later. This is downloaded via steam automatically.

There are many mods which kind of break the lore, so I guess its up to you what you chose.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha yeah i did look there, says v1.3 and v1.4 not v3 ...


That is the version of the author of Lunari's race mod...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That is the version of the author of Lunari's race mod...


ahh... i'll shut up now.


----------



## Tarnix

Didn't get much time to play, only a couple of screenshots for now.
Visual Immersion III

Propa's ENB (117) + brand new Lunari character :>


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ nice

im in love with that Lunari race haha.

hey you guys running CoT, are you experiencing occasional/often/frequent crash to desktop?? even with my new character i am. im re-downloading Skyrim on my notebook so i have a clean install there waiting for me, gonna re-install and re-mod being very careful what i add back in.

so Imaginator is a big no-no? coz its so helpful







what about Proudspire Manor - Dragonborn Edition or Dovakhiin Hideout? im trying to think of all my mods except for CoT that modify scripts, which are apparently the main cause of most CTDs/freezes


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ^ nice
> im in love with that Lunari race haha.
> hey you guys running CoT, are you experiencing occasional/often/frequent crash to desktop?? even with my new character i am. im re-downloading Skyrim on my notebook so i have a clean install there waiting for me, gonna re-install and re-mod being very careful what i add back in.


I used to have frequent CTD when saving (in fact, after the actual saving, because it was loadable) but since I re-installed (a few reinstalls back) and made countless new saves, it stopped. Not sure what it was, I suspected my *cough*not-yet-bought*cough* Dawnguard to do that, but I have no way to be sure since I got it on steam now.
However, when I re-did my mods with Mod Organizer (which leaves the actual Data Folder 100% untouched) I couldn't load my previous save. Instant CTD.
Yeah, I know, that's not helping you much... Hum... I didn't try the mods you wrote down so far and I probably won't be able to until I go back home (in a week) since I'm overtaxing mom's net x.x...

TLDR version: No idea. Being careful can't hurt, for sure.
Quote:


> so Imaginator is a big no-no? coz its so helpful


Only if you care about save bloat.
Quote:


> what about Proudspire Manor - Dragonborn Edition or Dovakhiin Hideout? im trying to think of all my mods except for CoT that modify scripts, which are apparently the main cause of most CTDs/freezes


Didn't try them. Sorry I can't help.

Will attach another screenshot in a few... Not trusting my browser.


----------



## orphennoc

just few more from my last gameplay and i need to show this mod the musket mod is fun like a hell, http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23903/


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## JForce06

Tried the sweetFX, customized some settings. Pretty nice HDR effect.









By jforce06 at 2012-09-16








By jforce06 at 2012-09-16


----------



## MetallicAcid

Nice shots jforce.

I have some light testing within some random mine, and random character shot.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Nice shots jforce.
> I have some light testing within some random mine, and random character shot.


I love that last pic... the mighty hero walking into the unknown


----------



## Tarnix

Nice job, MetallicAcid.








Bah I'm too busy to play Skyrim lately x.x
Trying to make a bootable iso for win7, etc


----------



## MetallicAcid

Cheers guys









Came across an orc stronghold at dusk. Loving the indirect lighting


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came across an orc stronghold at dusk. Loving the indirect lighting


True, too often I see it off, I'm always like "whaaaaaattt???! That's like the best almost-impact-less feature!"

Random off-topic picture







(don't ask, I just felt like it.)


This also explains my lack of pictures lately.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

The next shots are with Propas enb. Is the moon supposed to have sun rays?


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Nice shots jforce.
> I have some light testing within some random mine, and random character shot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thx, Loving those mine shots too. Nice eerie feeling.


----------



## hakz

indeed. great lighting!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Cheers.

Magic in dark places looks fantastic


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next shots are with Propas enb. Is the moon supposed to have sun rays?


No, looks good nonetheless. Great shots!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Cheers.
> Magic in dark places looks fantastic


Interesting


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## MetallicAcid

Oh, he's pissed alright!


----------



## hakz

definitely pissed.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Tried the sweetFX, customized some settings. Pretty nice HDR effect.


Would you mind sharing your settings for SweetFX? Your pics look great


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings for SweetFX? Your pics look great


Nothing Special in sweet FX:


Spoiler: settings



// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 //Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM 0 // Bloom makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR 1 // Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 0
#define USE_TONEMAP 0
#define USE_VIBRANCE 0 //Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_SEPIA 0
#define USE_VIGNETTE 0 //Darkens the edges of the image to make it more look like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER 1 //Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts.

// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 0.6 // (0.2-2.0)Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp 0.050 // [0.0-1.0]Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.050

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2 // Choose a sample pattern [ 1, 2, 3 or 4 ] - I suggest 2
#define offset_bias 1.0 // [0.0-6.0](1.0) Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
// I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug settings --
#define splitscreen 0 // Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode. Left side is before.
#define show_sharpen 0 // Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

#define HDRPower 1.40 //Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2 0.88 //Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter



BUT, its not only sweetfx, also ENB, and the texture packs, etc.


----------



## sterik01

Do you have to choose between sweetfx and fxaa injector in order to use with enb?


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Do you have to choose between sweetfx and fxaa injector in order to use with enb?


Yes, but sweetfx has the same features as fxaa. Its actualy an combination.
Quote:


> It merges 3 such mods - InjectSMAA, FXAATool and my own LumaSharpen into one


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Yes, but sweetfx has the same features as fxaa. Its actualy an combination.


Tried it bu don't think it worked. It just looks like fxaa injector was turned off. Deleted all fxaa inj files too .


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Nothing Special in sweet FX:


Thanks JForce,

Im having a play with the settings myself. I just wanted to see what others are using.

Much appreciated.


----------



## propa

Thats CoT by my new ENB WIP


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Thats CoT by my new ENB WIP


I love a good sunrise / sunset


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Tried it bu don't think it worked. It just looks like fxaa injector was turned off. Deleted all fxaa inj files too .


U need to edit the dll filename to whatever u want i named it sweet_d3d9.dll

Next go to the enbseries ini, and do the following:

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=sweet_d3d9.dll

Make sure the injector.ini is also replaced as this varies from others.

Now it should work.

Use scroll Lock to turn the Sweetfx effect on/off and shift + F12 to turn the enb effect on/off


----------



## sterik01

A few boring ones. Getting kind of bored of Skyrim again.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> A few boring ones. Getting kind of bored of Skyrim again.


LOL, its a bit like that, isnt it?

Truely a game of peaks and troughs. Im at a peak again now... I wonder how long it will last this time.









Nice pics BTW


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> LOL, its a bit like that, isnt it?
> Truely a game of peaks and troughs. Im at a peak again now... I wonder how long it will last this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics BTW


Well I took a 4 month break, then I started a new char. Now I'm level 40 and getting bored.... really bored.

Can't wait for Natural Selection 2 to come out next month. Then I'll take a really looooooong break from Skyrim.


----------



## propa

Any Comments ?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Any Comments ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sexy.








More seriously, it looks awesome.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## propa

Next


----------



## hakz

^ lovin it!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## VoodooActual

Well, it's that time again - let's replay Skyrim and actually get it finished this time, but with looaaadddsss of fun mods (Not too gameplay Overpowering etc)









I'm still in awe of how this thread grows more and more everytime I come back here though, 698 pages is unreal









Keep the pictures coming, Good work OCN!

V


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## wanako

propa, what is your hardware for running that ENB? Is it just for screenshots or is it actually playable? I'm wondering if I'll be able to run it with my [email protected] with my new 660Ti.


----------



## VikingGe

Your 660Ti shall be fine for ENB. I've got a 670 and I can play with high-res textures and some high-quality ENB with 40fps on average outside, constant 60fps in dungeons. Never drops below 25.

And here it is. I'm using the "The Wilds ENB", you'll find it on the Nexus, with SSIL enabled.


^ Me in Falkreath. I'm playing with the Witcher mods, including one that replaces most ingame music. Pretty awesome.


^ The Dragon Bridge. I think that mod is called "Magical Dragon Bridge" or something.


^ Morthal at night. Nothing special.


^ Some temple in Solitude. Looks so much better thanks to ENB.


^ Between Falkreath and Riverwood.


^ Approaching Windhelm. The ENB doesn't really shine here, but still it's so much better than vanilla Skyrim.


----------



## VoodooActual

Was wondering whether to dabble in ENB textures, but I always seem to break my game whenever I do so. I installed the Skyrim 2K textures mod, and I'm really happy with that.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VikingGe*
> 
> Your 660Ti shall be fine for ENB. I've got a 670 and I can play with high-res textures and some high-quality ENB with 40fps on average outside, constant 60fps in dungeons. Never drops below 25.
> 
> And here it is. I'm using the "The Wilds ENB", you'll find it on the Nexus, with SSIL enabled.
> 
> 
> ^ Me in Falkreath. I'm playing with the Witcher mods, including one that replaces most ingame music. Pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> ^ The Dragon Bridge. I think that mod is called "Magical Dragon Bridge" or something.
> 
> 
> ^ Morthal at night. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> ^ Some temple in Solitude. Looks so much better thanks to ENB.
> 
> 
> ^ Between Falkreath and Riverwood.
> 
> 
> ^ Approaching Windhelm. The ENB doesn't really shine here, but still it's so much better than vanilla Skyrim.


great screens mate!









sent from my evo3d using tapatalk


----------



## MetallicAcid

I am tweaking daytime and nightime.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

My config is done and so am I. I wish you all the best with any of your endeavors







Take care everyone.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Tarnix

XxBeNigNxX, you have some serious stuff there.







@Propa yeah, I've been wondering if it's actually playable without SLI/Crossfire because my Phenom II X6 and my GTX560 just doesn't seem to cut it. I run barely above 30 fps. Not only the speed, but the quality is far from what you have.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


When what called green
Looks like green
With envy, I am green


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> propa, what is your hardware for running that ENB? Is it just for screenshots or is it actually playable? I'm wondering if I'll be able to run it with my [email protected] with my new 660Ti.


My old rig is an i7 [email protected],80Ghz 8GB Ram, ATI 5870 1GB and yeah its my Playconfig, I play at 1080p 2xSSGSA and i have 40-60 FPS indoor and 25-40 fps outdoor.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


dayum!


----------



## VikingGe

Wow. Mind telling us which mods you are using?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VikingGe*
> 
> Wow. Mind telling us which mods you are using?


Don't bother.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VikingGe*
> 
> Wow. Mind telling us which mods you are using?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## ASO7




----------



## ASO7

http://unr3al.minus.com/mjlf8SEcv


----------



## Tarnix

Jawdropping pics there, MetallicAcid and AS07.
I've been gifted Saints Row: The Third this week, so getting in again on Skyrim actually is a bit hard, given the two different game genres. I think my latest save didn't progress for a week. I'll check if I made a lunari character and actually did save it...
On a side note: Mod Organizer is a bad idea to put the whole S.T.E.P. guide on it. While it works for MOST, I hit a point half through the guide where I was getting CTD on menu load. So... Re-doing the guide AGAIN.... Manually. *sobs*
EDIT: Topic post # 7000 OMG.


----------



## orphennoc

My Character Avallon


My own created follower Alici


and my Serana


a few from a forest on my Skyrim


----------



## bern43

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm setting up my install. I'm planning on using Mod Organizer and following S.T.E.P. as an initial start. I'd like to try out an ENB or two. Is there an easy way to toggle one ENB between vanilla and the ENB? Any problems doing this?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm setting up my install. I'm planning on using Mod Organizer and following S.T.E.P. as an initial start. I'd like to try out an ENB or two. Is there an easy way to toggle one ENB between vanilla and the ENB? Any problems doing this?


As I wrote earlier, putting the entire STEP in mod organizer didn't work out for me. I'll try to find which mod flaked out. Aside from that, S.T.E.P. is a great thing to start with.
I always throw in my own twists, though.

To toggle ENB on/off you can press shift+F12 in-game (there's also a FPS counter if you press the [ * ] key on the num pad).


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> As I wrote earlier, putting the entire STEP in mod organizer didn't work out for me. I'll try to find which mod flaked out. Aside from that, S.T.E.P. is a great thing to start with.
> I always throw in my own twists, though.
> To toggle ENB on/off you can press shift+F12 in-game (there's also a FPS counter if you press the [ * ] key on the num pad).


Yeah, I'm curious to know what mod was giving you problems. If you find out let us know.

Edit: Just saw that they updated the S.T.E.P. guide as of yesterday with the following description.

RECENT NEWS
- 24 September-
This is a minor revision to the PDF that includes modifications to a very small number of STEP mods revealed by TESEdit to contain structural errors. See the PDF for details.

Maybe this would help you id the problem mod?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Yeah, I'm curious to know what mod was giving you problems. If you find out let us know.
> Edit: Just saw that they updated the S.T.E.P. guide as of yesterday with the following description.
> RECENT NEWS
> - 24 September-
> This is a minor revision to the PDF that includes modifications to a very small number of STEP mods revealed by TESEdit to contain structural errors. See the PDF for details.
> Maybe this would help you id the problem mod?


I found what my problem was. There's a few possible causes:

Mod Organizer is more complicated than my brain can take
Mod Organizer doesn't load all the esp like NMM does.
Mod Organizer conflicts with the Skyrim Launcher mod toggle.
In any case, using NMM to toggle everything and launching SKSE *from NMM* works perfectly.
Trying to go (to) Elsweyr at level.. hum.. 1?








Nothing jawdropping here imho. I'm a bit unhappy with the lack of "bang" in the pictures. I like saturated colors. I probably will switch to Visual Immersion III once more.
Don't take me wrong, Propa did an awesome job with that ENB, but due to various factors it looks a lot "duller" on my side















Spoiler: More pics!












Featuring most of the S.T.E.P guide pre-sept. 24th update. I have 32 FPS (capped, and okay for me) most of the time, even in highly green areas.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Tarnix

^ nice
EDIT: Fixed my lunari glitch by re-installing UNP without Normal maps and putting apachii and Lunari on top once more.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Good job! Too bad for the emotionless faces...


----------



## Tarnix

Visual Immersion III RC5.
Blargh. Picture looks great, but it's highly unnatural.


----------



## propa

like the SSOA IL


----------



## Tarnix

Anyone knows what's going on with my vsuals?
Using CoT and Propa's ENB

Nevermind. it was Better Vampires' burning effect O_O


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Anyone knows what's going on with my vsuals?
> Using CoT and Propa's ENB
> 
> Nevermind. it was Better Vampires' burning effect O_O


I dont think its come from CoT or ENB its a Bodyreplacer probleme look in the load order from some DAWNGUARD DLC fixes or something.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> I dont think its come from CoT or ENB its a Bodyreplacer probleme look in the load order from some DAWNGUARD DLC fixes or something.


nah, as I said, it was the "Better Vampires" mod causing that.
Aside from that, why is the sky so freaking nuclear-bomb bright?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> nah, as I said, it was the "Better Vampires" mod causing that.
> Aside from that, why is the sky so freaking nuclear-bomb bright?


I dont know why the sky is so bright, will tweak it in a few days and update it, (On my Skyrim the sky is not so bright but i hear it from some users)


----------



## hakz

@tarnix - have you tried changing your adaptive lighting settings?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> @tarnix - have you tried changing your adaptive lighting settings?


Stock enbs, I didn't mess with them

EDIT:
Slowly but surely, as I stop destroying my save games


----------



## benben84

Anyone upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers yet? Since doing so, my Bethesda splash screen is stuttering and the sound cuts out in intervals. Once in the game, everything in the environment is in slow motion. Is it the driver or just a coincidence that a glitch happened after the drivers?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Anyone upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers yet? Since doing so, my Bethesda splash screen is stuttering and the sound cuts out in intervals. Once in the game, everything in the environment is in slow motion. Is it the driver or just a coincidence that a glitch happened after the drivers?


Quote:


> GeForce GTX 560
> 
> This product has been detected as your primary device
> 
> Your driver is up to date with version 306.23.


Slow motion tends to happen here sometimes. alt-tab fixes.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Slow motion tends to happen here sometimes. alt-tab fixes.


Turns out it's my entire computer...aero is super slow and closing opening windows takes a few seconds to watch animation. I downgraded back to 301 but didnt fix it...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Turns out it's my entire computer...aero is super slow and closing opening windows takes a few seconds to watch animation. I downgraded back to 301 but didnt fix it...


Spyware search time + Video card/CPU/RAM self-tests!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Spyware search time + Video card/CPU/RAM self-tests!


Had to uninstall the driver the old fashioned way from device manager and rebooted. Installed 306 driver again, no issue. Glad it wasn't a Skyrim game save issue!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Had to uninstall the driver the old fashioned way from device manager and rebooted. Installed 306 driver again, no issue. Glad it wasn't a Skyrim game save issue!


Aaah Great.








my own saves tends to self-destroy more than my hardware, which is alarming. Oh well, not like I didn't restart skyrim more than 12 times already...


----------



## orphennoc

propa thank you, thank you just the nexus would not be enough, this enb changed my way of playing sincerely thank you.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202


----------



## gionight

I am back baby !!! yeah I see half of the enbdev,com/forum members here








My latest pictures all portrait stuff in black and white, try to distinguish some of them from real photos








Have others maybe thousand pictures posted for the time I was out of this thread , maybe will make some best of the best compilation later on.
Here is the link to my latest Skyrim and not only this game gallery: http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=319534&st=740


----------



## ASO7

Back to landscapes...


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## gtarmanrob

You guys are out of control, those screens are unbelievable.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> You guys are out of control, those screens are unbelievable.


Nuff said.


----------



## hstanford1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Gorgeous, is this by chance a pre-existing ENB patch?


----------



## obbieuth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by gtarmanrob
> 
> You guys are out of control, those screens are unbelievable.


Agreed, these are amazing.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1*
> 
> Gorgeous, is this by chance a pre-existing ENB patch?


What?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1*
> 
> Gorgeous, is this by chance a pre-existing ENB patch?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

He's asking (like many) if you have a pre-mixed ENB available to download.
To save you the work of quoting yourself again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I receive LOTS of PM asking the mods each time i post screenshots so this is the answer for all:
> *I used lots of diferents ENB settings, vanilla, with mixed .fx files or with something customized by me, i dont use just one.*
> And can't remember which setting (vanilla, with some custom parameters or mixed with another ENB) i used for each set of screenshots.
> But i tested ENB configs. from Matso, HD6, Jasmin, Superl3, Sharpshooter or Opethfeldt, *for example*...


So the answer is: *No, he doesn't since it basically is impossible*


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> He's asking (like many) if you have a pre-mixed ENB available to download.
> To save you the work of quoting yourself again:
> So the answer is: *No, he doesn't since it basically is impossible*


Well, now im using almost (minor changes) the same config for all the screenshots, but is still WIP and is not available (yet).

Is based on Opethfeldt's preset but as i always say, you wont get exactly the same aspect with that ENB.


----------



## RangerCarlos

I love my game!


----------



## Tarnix

Some more screenshots as I got to play without too much ****ups. Some pics from the "broken ENB" savegame (which doesn't look as bad on a fresh save )


----------



## orphennoc

somme from propas cot enb


----------



## Milamber

What happened to that guy Lifeshield that would post the same pics every day of that woman?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What happened to that guy Lifeshield that would post the same pics every day of that woman?


Last I remember he got bit upset with the reception of his ENB and pulled the plug on the whole thing? Can't be bothered going back through the thread to find his post.

Speaking of "where are they now" what's going on with you and your enb work milamber? I used your past enb for ages on enb 0.002 or whatever it was.

Are those sig enbs your latest?


----------



## gionight

Starting with my old ENB 0.102v pics

















































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Last I remember he got bit upset with the reception of his ENB and pulled the plug on the whole thing? Can't be bothered going back through the thread to find his post.
> Speaking of "where are they now" what's going on with you and your enb work milamber? I used your past enb for ages on enb 0.002 or whatever it was.
> Are those sig enbs your latest?


I've not been the best health wise and my Skyrim modding has taken a fairly large break for now. It's good to see you guys are still smashing out some great pics and keeping this thread alive, I'll be back soon when I can start afresh and the links in my sig were my latest ENB too from so long ago! I don't even know what ENB version is current, thats how far out of the loop i've been!


----------



## wanako

Haven't posted in this thread in a while! Now that I've got my 660Ti, I upgraded from FXAA injector and can take ENB now. After much tinkering and finding the right ones for my mods, I found one I like!






I'm loving how this looks and I hardly ever go below 30FPS!









Now do any of you guys know how to get ENB to save my screenshots in .png or jpg. and not .bmp?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## sterik01

just a few. can't get dance of death mod to work. tried workshop and nmm.


----------



## hakz




----------



## ASO7




----------



## sterik01

few of tonight before i fly out in the morning.












air guitar !!!!


----------



## TRELOXELO




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What happened to Lifeshield?


Guild Wars 2 and Borderlands 2 is what happened to Lifeshield.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What happened to Lifeshield?


Guild Wars 2 and Borderlands 2 is what happened to Lifeshield.

As for my configurations (@Rob) they only just recently got removed from Nexus (like two to three days ago) because I do not have the time to maintain them (I don't have Skyrim installed currently either) seems ENB has progressed and the binaries they ran on are no longer available for download.

Whether I'll make anymore is subject to whether I pick up Skyrim again. Currently I am focusing on Guild Wars 2 and Borderlands 2 as I prefer playing those to Skyrim personally.


----------



## sterik01

loving the new animation for bows. freaking love even more the assassins creed axe mod.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Guild Wars 2 and Borderlands 2 is what happened to Lifeshield.
> 
> As for my configurations (@Rob) they only just recently got removed from Nexus (like two to three days ago) because I do not have the time to maintain them (I don't have Skyrim installed currently either) seems ENB has progressed and the binaries they ran on are no longer available for download.
> 
> Whether I'll make anymore is subject to whether I pick up Skyrim again. Currently I am focusing on Guild Wars 2 and Borderlands 2 as I prefer playing those to Skyrim personally.
> [/quote
> 
> yep Borderlands 2 happened to me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havnt played Skyrim for a while. wont be either probably.
> 
> regarding your configs yeah fair enough, i do remember when you pulled the plug, you said something about being over it all, and someone gave you negative reviews on it or something and you werent happy about it? im sure that was you, if not my bad.
> 
> if you do return to Skyrim editing, would be good. you had some great work


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> if you do return to Skyrim editing, would be good. you had some great work


I guess we will see what the future holds, right now I'm more than happy playing Guild Wars 2, lol.

The configurations were intially removed for other reasons, but then I put them back up after just deciding not to give a flying squrrel about it all. They are removed now because there is no available binary to run them on. They are outdated and I have no intention to update them.


----------



## iLLGT3

I wish more people would make EnB's for CoT.

It kills RLwC imo..


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I wish more people would make EnB's for CoT.
> It kills RLwC imo..


this.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Try mine?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Try mine?


I second.
I'm not going to post more pictures soon here... I had to format my whole 1TB drive and I really don't feel like re-doing the S.T.E.P. guide once more. Someone needs to come up with a pre-done archive or something...


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha yeah i got over Skyrims constant crashes.

i've got a fresh install ready, gonna do a total fresh start some time with only texture mods, couple weapons etc. gonna avoid any scipt mods like the plague. except CoT of course


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> What?


These pictures remind me of the new FF for next generation systems...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


That picture just makes me go "omg clothes!" in a terrifying feminine way >.>....


----------



## modinn

Looks like Boris is working on reflections for Skyrim. It's at a rough stage right now. Here's a comparison picture he posted (look at the barrels) No reflection || Reflection enabled

Don't hate on the mirror wood and tableware reflections just yet. I think he's just demonstrating the shader working in this video. Given some tweaks and good testers, I'm sure this will add even more immersion to the game. Imagine what the game will look like in the ice caves!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> That picture just makes me go "omg clothes!" in a terrifying feminine way >.>....


If you like those clothes, Triss Armor Retextured is the mod he's using. From the picture, it is the black set. Just in case you were wondering.


----------



## ebduncan

Skyrim- Stock graphics eh

Skyrim- modded graphics A-

I haven't played Skyrim in some time now, beat the game a few times, have a few different characters. Its not as pretty as Battlefield 3, or Witcher 2, but overall the graphics are quite nice once you have the correct mods installed.


----------



## Tarnix

*Welcome to ENBSeries project. This is trap page for bots.* lolz.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Pictures Removed for brevity


Clicking your pictures gave me a popup of windmills. When I closed it I got taken to LiveJasmin (a porn site). Thought I'd post a heads up.


----------



## TG_bigboss

geez these ENB are just getting better and better. It doesn't even look like the same game! You need a beast machine to run these. I wish i had a 680


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> geez these ENB are just getting better and better. It doesn't even look like the same game! You need a beast machine to run these. I wish i had a 680


you dont need that much GPU power to run skyrim even with mods.


----------



## VoodooActual

Two recents from my adventures on my new stealth character -


----------



## ASO7

edit


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8fps with the 670 @ 1200


What mods/enb configs were you using when you took this?

I showed the screenshot to my cousin and he lost it when I told him it was Skyrim


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> What mods/enb configs were you using when you took this?
> I showed the screenshot to my cousin and he lost it when I told him it was Skyrim


http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

And this is an old screenshot.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8fps with the 670 @ 1200


LOL, insane.


Spoiler: *snip*



Quote:


>





When I see this I think that Real Life needs to change their rendering engine...









EDIT: Hopefully I'll stop editing this fkin post O.O


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> 8fps with the 670 @ 1200


well if you try and do something crazy like that then I could see some problems. With that many textures and LOS your going to run out of v-ram. Guess i could get more in to the skyrim modding scene, and install more mods. I have plenty of GPU horse power. 7870's crossfire @1200core/1400mem.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> well if you try and do something crazy like that then I could see some problems. With that many textures and LOS your going to run out of v-ram. Guess i could get more in to the skyrim modding scene, and install more mods. I have plenty of GPU horse power. 7870's crossfire @1200core/1400mem.


I have enough ram for that scene, that's not the problem.


----------



## Derko1

Can't wait for like 3 hardware generations from now... when we'll be able to run that at 60 fps!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8fps with the 670 @ 1200


Wow, I get more fps on New Dawn Demo. I blame the sea of grass for killing your performance as well SSAO and other AA options. Don't worry guys, with GTX 670 I normally get 40-60fps with 2K HD Skyrim, water enchantment, Trees HD, Floria mod, and other small texture mods and TV ENB with DOF on.


----------



## ebduncan

so who has made a custom house ? pics if you do, just got the new DLC


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, I get more fps on New Dawn Demo. I blame the sea of grass for killing your performance as well SSAO and other AA options. Don't worry guys, with GTX 670 I normally get 40-60fps with 2K HD Skyrim, water enchantment, Trees HD, Floria mod, and other small texture mods and TV ENB with DOF on.


The grass is the main issue. My frame rate goes from 130fps to 20fps when I add almost the same amount of grass he has.


----------



## Brainsick

Help! What option do I need to set to 'false' to disable SMAA, EnableProxyLibrary or InitProxyFunction?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Help! What option do I need to set to 'false' to disable SMAA, EnableProxyLibrary or InitProxyFunction?


http://enbdev.com/doc_proxy_en.htm


----------



## Brainsick

Thank you!

Rep+


----------



## kzone75

What is causing the red light?


----------



## Brainsick

Edit: Nevermind, fixed it!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What is causing the red light?


I believe that's lanterns of skyrim, and you used the morrowind settings


----------



## ASO7




----------



## orphennoc

This is my Final Char called Avelin, and the enb is the bleak im trying to tweak him a little to saty on my tastes, i really like the sensation of colt he pass.
hope you guys like



















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

One shot...one kill.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Pre Release ENB (CoT Compatible)

MetallicAcid CoT WiP.zip 183k .zip file


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## sterik01

Killmoves. getting bored, can't wait for NS2.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi, those pics are awesome.








What sky mods are you using?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html
> And this is an old screenshot.


Man, I would pay money to have your Skyrim game folder. Those screenshots/mods are absolutely insane!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Man, I would pay money to have your Skyrim game folder. Those screenshots/mods are absolutely insane!


Is a big folder, 17.3Gb at the moment









I would like to install more mods but i dont have enough free space on the SSD


----------



## kx11

an old shot i took 8 months ago


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Is a big folder, 17.3Gb at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to install more mods but i dont have enough free space on the SSD


Want to send it to me on a few DVD's?


----------



## petsasj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Want to send it to me on a few DVD's?


^This
Could you please outline some of your mods? I just ordered Skyrim and would want mine to look like yours.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

No ENB on my old install


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petsasj*
> 
> ^This
> Could you please outline some of your mods? I just ordered Skyrim and would want mine to look like yours.


http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Want to send it to me on a few DVD's?


no


----------



## 95329

Hey guys! I've been trying to get Skyrim look better and I'm having troubles finding a good armor mod. Just a mod that changes the textures for vanilla armor, I don't want to alter the gameplay.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been trying to get Skyrim look better and I'm having troubles finding a good armor mod. Just a mod that changes the textures for vanilla armor, I don't want to alter the gameplay.


Here's a few of them (what I could find in a short amount of time)
A complete re-texture for Studded Armor
HD Iron Shield Retexture (preview textures are old, watch video)
HD Ebony Armor Retexture
Steel Armor Retexture - Real Steel (preview textures are old, watch video)
Nexus mod is a pain to search on... Your best bet could be to extract the HD texture from one of the HD packs... I myself am/was happy with them...

Not exactly only "Resolution Overhaul", but doesn't change gameplay on the technical side.
Tribal Might Armor HD -Glass Armor Rehaul-
Black and Bloodied Dragonbone Armor HD2048x2048


----------



## sterik01

Try this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2009

also try immersive armors and immersive armors for npcs. Those 3 mods should make the game better.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> *Nexus mod is a pain to search on...*


You're right about that







I'll check those mods, thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Try this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2009
> also try immersive armors and immersive armors for npcs. Those 3 mods should make the game better.


Will try this, thanks!


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## qwertyking

My favourite screenshots







_edit: at least from Whiterun_


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Try this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2009
> also try immersive armors and immersive armors for npcs. Those 3 mods should make the game better.


This.

Indeed it's a bit a pain to search nexus.. What I usually do is browse for each category and sort them by number of downloads.


----------



## 95329

These are some shots I took today showing the level of quality I got through some mods. Usually solid 60fps (v-sync), drops sometimes to 40fps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sterik01

A few crappy ones. Trying out realistic hope enb.










oh yea it does:thumb: :to tuxi


I also just found this armor. Didn't even know I had it in the game. robes i mean.


----------



## MichaelLovejoy8

Seeing some nice screens so far. I'll post some when I have the chance.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> A few crappy ones. Trying out realistic hope enb.


That chick really gives you a good reason to play 3rd person


----------



## Tarnix

Pressed the "install" button on steam... Will give up on STEP for now, Will try to see what I can do with CBBE and ENB.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

steam caps are slightly darker than in-game for whatever reason


----------



## Sethy666

Wow... a whole day with no pics.

Id post some but my pics would die of shame compared to the ones here


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Wow... a whole day with no pics.
> Id post some but my pics would die of shame compared to the ones here


^ Exactly my same thought.

But , lets laught a bit, obviously nothing impresive as all that I've have seen in the post.


----------



## 95329

Here are some pics I took yesterday










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wanako

I'm using The Wilds ENB with my own tweaks, and MANY, MANY tex mods.


----------



## huzzug

well..i was reading and thought the as its about the game, why is there no ref. to the music/ soundtrack ( apologies if tthere was a refernce if some pages as i have not read the whole post)

here are my favourites:


DragonBorn - by Malukah (



)
Dragon Born - Jeremy Soul (



)
Distant Horizons - Jeremy Soule (



)


----------



## 1Kurgan1

I call this one... "Golden Shower"













These are shots from last year, I been meaning to make it back to the game.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> well..i was reading and thought the as its about the game, why is there no ref. to the music/ soundtrack ( apologies if tthere was a refernce if some pages as i have not read the whole post)
> here are my favourites:
> 
> DragonBorn - by Malukah (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Dragon Born - Jeremy Soul (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Distant Horizons - Jeremy Soule (
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have the DragonBorn (Malukah) Mod on my Main Menu. It's pretty awesome


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using The Wilds ENB with my own tweaks, and MANY, MANY tex mods.


What is that armor ?

Pics after tweaking the daylight and colors


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> What is that armor ?
> Pics after tweaking the daylight and colors


Looks good! Saturation may be a tad bit on the high side, but that's just me though.

The armor is Mystic Elven Armor by Sader and is IMO one of the most beautifully textured armors out there. It is a standalone but you can also get a replacer version if you want. The bow and arrows are part of this mod and he has all the Elven Weapons done too, so it looks incredible. The swords are Ebony Scimitars by JaYsUs Swords. Redguards just have to have their scimitars.


----------



## Tarnix

It's been a while I posted some pictures, been away from Skyrim, re-installs, hardware being capricious.. etc etc.
Mostly stock (Bethesda HD pack, Dawnguard, Visual Immersion III (enb), Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows, Lunari, CBBE v3 + physics, Triss Armor Retextures, Apachi Skyhair, and a few workshop mods not really shown here).

No ENB:

Le rest.


----------



## theturbofd

Is it possible to edit the enb DOF? I love it but I was wondering if it's possible to make the surrounding area less blurry


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Is it possible to edit the enb DOF? I love it but I was wondering if it's possible to make the surrounding area less blurry


yes, just open enbeffectprepass.fx with a plain text editor (_*not MS word!*_). I personally recommend Sublime Text 2, especially for code. Best editor I ever used.
mess around with that part of the code

Code:



Code:


//enbeffectprepass.fx (Visual Immersion III RC5)

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// End focusing code
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                 ENB prepass modifications 3.0.0 by Matso
                                           Credits to Boris Vorontsov
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Effects enabling options
#define ENABLE_DOF      1                       // comment to disable fast depth of field
//#define ENABLE_CHROMA 1               // comment to disable chromatic aberration (additional chromatic aberration applied beyond depth of field)
#define ENABLE_PREPASS  1               // comment to disable prepass effects
#define ENABLE_POSTPASS 1               // comment to disable postpass effects

// Methods enabling options
#define USE_CHROMA_DOF  1                       // comment it to disable chromatic aberration sampling in DoF
#define USE_SMOOTH_DOF  1                       // comment it to disable smooth DoF
#define USE_BOKEH_DOF   1                       // comment it to disable bokeh DoF
#define USE_DOUBLE_BLUR 1                       // comment it to disable additional blur
//#define USE_SHARPENING        1                       // comment it to disable sharpening
#define USE_ANAMFLARE   1                       // comment it to disable anamorphic lens flare
#define USE_IMAGEGRAIN  1                       // comment it to disable image grain

// Useful constants
#define SEED                    1.0 //Timer.x
#define PI                              3.1415926535897932384626433832795
#define CHROMA_POW              65.0                                                            // the bigger the value, the more visible chomatic aberration effect in DoF

// DoF constants
#define DOF_SCALE               2356.1944901923449288469825374596       // PI * 750
// Set those below for diffrent blur shapes
#define FIRST_PASS              0       // only 0, 1, 2, or 3
#define SECOND_PASS             1       // only 0, 1, 2, or 3
#define THIRD_PASS              2       // only 0, 1, 2, or 3
#define FOURTH_PASS             3       // only 0, 1, 2, or 3
#define DOF(sd,sf)              fBlurScale * smoothstep(fDofBias, fDofCutoff, abs(sd - sf))
#define BOKEH_DOWNBLUR  0.3             // the default blur scale is to big for bokeh

// Bokeh flags
#define USE_NATURAL_BOKEH       1                       // diffrent, more natural bokeh shape (comment to disable)
#define USE_BRIGHTNESS_LIMITING         1       // bokeh brightness limiting (comment to disable)
//#define USE_WEIGHT_CLAMP      1                       // bokeh weight clamping (comment to disable)
#define USE_ENHANCED_BOKEH      1                       // more pronounced bokeh blur (comment to disable)

// Chromatic aberration parameters
float3 fvChroma = float3(0.9995, 1.000, 1.0005);// displacement scales of red, green and blue respectively
#define fBaseRadius 0.9                 // below this radius the effect is less visible
#define fFalloffRadius 1.8                      // over this radius the effect is max
#define fChromaPower 10.0               // power of the chromatic displacement (curve of the 'fvChroma' vector)

// Sharpen parameters
#define fSharpScale 0.032                                               // intensity of sharpening
float2 fvTexelSize = float2(1.0 / 1920.0, 1.0 / 1080.0);        // set your resolution sizes

// Depth of field parameters
#define fFocusBias 0.055                // bigger values for nearsightedness, smaller for farsightedness (lens focal point distance)
#define fDofCutoff 0.25                 // manages the smoothness of the DoF (bigger value results in wider depth of field)
#define fDofBias 0.07                   // distance not taken into account in DoF (all closer then the distance is in focus)
#define fBlurScale 0.004                // governs image blur scale (the bigger value, the stronger blur)
#define fBlurCutoff 0.08                // bluring tolerance depending on the pixel and sample depth (smaller causes objects edges to be preserved)

// Bokeh parameters
#define fBokehCurve 5.0                 // the larger the value, the more visible the bokeh effect is (not used with brightness limiting)
#define fBokehIntensity 0.95            // governs bokeh brightness (not used with brightness limiting)
#define fBokehConstant 0.1              // constant value of the bokeh weighting
#define fBokehMaxLevel 10000.0  // bokeh max brightness level (scale factor for bokeh samples)
#define fBokehMin 0.001                 // min input cutoff (anything below is 0)
#define fBokehMax 1.925                 // max input cutoff (anything above is 1)
#define fBokehMaxWeight 25.0    // any weight above will be clamped

reload enb settings with alt-tabbing of fullscreen or backspace key if windowed. (though you're better off saving and re-launching Skyrim when editing ENB, I had situations where it looked nice until I restarted the game.


----------



## ASO7

And...


----------



## Tarnix

Niiice








I love the music selection d(-_-)b


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I dont need no stinking ENB


----------



## sterik01

I do. freaking 21fps at its lowest.











love how the mammoth bow looks


----------



## MetallicAcid

Fantastic pics Sterik!

Really digging the DoF!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Fantastic pics Sterik!
> Really digging the DoF!


^this


----------



## sterik01

Yea I'm not going to post pictures of 8fps screen shots. As soon as I get home ill post what I'm using. Currently eating pizza with my son.









The game is playable 21-35 fps. I'm in a laptop too because I travel a lot.


----------



## Tarnix

I need mods that will allow me to get back into skyrim, and that will not destroy my download limit... HD Texture packs are a no-no right now, and anyway, considering my amount of vram (1GB), I'm better off not using any. I always get freezes when loading textures.
As for what mods I use, if anyone wonders, *it's on my blog*.


----------



## ASO7

*Complete Set*
http://unr3al.minus.com/mbxf1gubPtIfyg


----------



## Tarnix

So gorgeous


----------



## kx11

lolz


----------



## Tarnix

I have been trying... *Things*... With .. one sec let me check spelling... Opethfeldt's ENB v6 lately. Started combining stuff from other enbs, tweaking, mixing..
What I got to far (so, so away from what I want, but still...)


Spoiler: Step 1














One thing I know: *Too. Much. SSAO.*


Spoiler: Step 2: Sun Tweaking :D










Spoiler: Step 3: Interiors!



Default:

After:






Spoiler: Step 4: Moar Color tuning!







(and yes, I used showracemenu in the between







)

A last one before I go to bed.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm also using Opethfeldt's here. Going for the realism. Really loving the subtle, realistic Dof I have in the top screenshot. I also use it for the videoing and pulled it from Akiro Unbleak. Apart from the DOF they're all using the same settings, same instance in-game going from area to area.






It's a video, showing my crappy old system can just about chug through it ^^


----------



## kx11

after update 10 i couldn't get any ENB to work it just crashes the game


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Unstableiser

Mother of boobs.


----------



## Tarnix

I got bored. lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I dont need no stinking ENB


I wish I know what my original setup was, I used to use no ENB and was really happy with the visuals.





The problem is I get ENB Syndrome ingame, I will turn it on and off and think well bah it looks poop without ENB (but the FPS more than doubles). Frankly I used to be very happy without it (or attempting it)


----------



## ASO7




----------



## kx11

a vagina in fire ??


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> a vagina in fire ??


Congratulations. You just got this thread 500 views in 30 seconds.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Congratulations. You just got this thread 500 views in 30 seconds.












As a side note i think i fixed my install... Well, i reinstalled but left out the unofficial skyrim patch (orignal, dawnguard and hearthfire) and all my quests seem to be working fine so far (as opposed to never updating, ever.)...


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> a vagina in fire ??


----------



## ASO7

Playing with the DOF...




































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> a vagina in fire ??


----------



## Unstableiser

The dog is cute! How do you edit the brightness of the aurora because I changed the

AuroraBorealisIntensity=2.0 //1.5

but it always resets itself.


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow






























you can tell wath enb you are using is the mos insane effect of light and collors i see until now,


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> you can tell wath enb you are using is the mos insane effect of light and collors i see until now,


TV enb in the first five, Super RL in the last screenshot.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> The dog is cute! How do you edit the brightness of the aurora because I changed the
> AuroraBorealisIntensity=2.0 //1.5
> but it always resets itself.


Is a Nebula, not a Aurora.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Is a Nebula, not a Aurora.


I can see that, my comment has nothing to do with your screenshot. An issue I'm having is my aurora is too bright when using realistic lighting.
EDIT: I worked it out it was the rays that were too high!


----------



## ASO7

*Part II*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Unstableiser

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25990


----------



## ASO7

*WIP grass*

_First tests_




























*Before*









*After*






















































...


----------



## Tarnix

Picture #1 is pretty insane. I really wonder how you adjust all these colors. I'm having a hard time making sunlight look like sunlight already.


----------



## huzzug

okay, these pics are really pretty, but i'm having trouble getting my skyrim to act like yours

here' s the issue:



what would be your suggestions


----------



## Unstableiser

Nice effect how did you do that? It looks like you're in a dream or something, or is this a quest I haven't done


----------



## huzzug

are you trolling on me, coz i'm serious


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> are you trolling on me, coz i'm serious


Oooh, right I didn't read just saw the pictures. God knows, are you using an ENB? More information would be helpful.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> okay, these pics are really pretty, but i'm having trouble getting my skyrim to act like yours
> here' s the issue:
> what would be your suggestions


this is caused by ssao.

Fog does not like ssao.

There is no solution other than not using ssao or extreme fog, light fog + light ssao effect might work.


----------



## Unstableiser

Really loving my own ENB, I don't think many other people like it fixes all the issues I ever had with any other ENB


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


^Epic hair


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> ^Epic hair


Looka like that one character, Fang from... Final Fantasy XII? I think it was?


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## _Nikhil

@orphennoc - The last one looks great.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Just a few shots here:

I'm always trying to find the best armors around.










Wait... More armor?


Markarth... My favorite city.


That's all I've got. I'm not an avid screencapper like some of you here.


----------



## ASO7

_Grass madness_


----------



## Tarnix

Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom *.* This looks so epic~


----------



## theturbofd

why do I never see that much grass in my skyrim :[


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> why do I never see that much grass in my skyrim :[


Because this isnt the default grass, just custom one im doing...


----------



## hakz

@Nikhil - excellent shots! I love the warm colors


----------



## Tarnix

I lost my custom ENB (forgot to back it up and overwritten it, apparently). I set up a git repo in my skyrim installation. shall start modding again


----------



## Baasha

I reinstalled Skyrim after my new build and hadn't played it since February of this year!!

I followed the STEP guide to the T and installed all the "optional" textures in that "Texture Pack Combiner" mod and the game constantly crashes. It just crashes to desktop or the screen just freezes forcing me to use Task Manager to kill it.

It is so annoying; of course, I'm using my Level 42 character from February but I tried a new character (new game) and it still crashes so it's not the savegame. This is extremely frustrating. ARRGH..


----------



## skech1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> _Grass madness_
> -snip-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @orphennoc - The last one looks great.


How did you get your skyrim to look like that?


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skech1080*
> 
> How did you get your skyrim to look like that?


Skyrim Grass Mod.

He then used Creation Kit to edit the files to allow for more grass. The result is what you see here.

EDIT: Here you go!

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288


----------



## Maian

A couple since I started playing again yesterday (after completely starting my mods over from scratch... no STEP, just what I find and remember from the last time I played in April).






I downloaded a boatload of awesome armor mods, and tried to keep as semi-lore friendly as possible (limited the outlandish fantasy outfits to only 2). Now I just gotta progress my save enough to buy/craft/find them.

Also, in relation to the grasses question above:
The mod _icanhasburgers_ linked above my post is for 'Lush Grasses' which just increases the mesh size (maybe adds a few?) of the grass textures/objects. This mod, Glorious Grasses, increases the count, but not the size, more in line with those screenshots by _ASO7_ (and is compatible with Lush Grasses - I liked Lush Grasses for the wild fantasy world look it gives with the grass comes up to your character's waist/stomach).


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## ASO7




----------



## wanako




----------



## orphennoc

Just want to show my new character, a redguard called Kahli


----------



## propa

For all ATI Users who have the Shadow Bug issue here my ATI FIX, it will FIX also the ENB incompatibility from the the new Catalyst 12.11beta and 10 WHQL, try and Comment.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/26225/


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Just want to show my new character, a redguard called Kahli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pix


Whoah, neat armor and.. whatever has this skull on (bow?)!

On my side, I'm goofing a bit with a ghetto dual screen setup and re-doing my enb since I had to start over :













Still need to fix the FOV (and I'm not quite sure what to use, resolution: 2880x810 -try to match a 21 inh screen and a 19 one that have native resolutions of respectively 1920x1080 and 1440x900...







)


----------



## hakz

^ is that just extended desktop? how'd you setup that? want!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ is that just extended desktop? how'd you setup that? want!


reduced resolution of the 1080p 21 inch screen to 1440x900 so both have the same resolution,
put the shorter-standed 19 inch on a book so top of rendered area matches horizontally, and set custom 2880x810 resolution in skyrimprefs.ini

Code:



Code:


# SkyrimPrefs.ini
# stuff there
[Display]
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=810
iSize W=2880
# more stuff after that

Sad thing is that with two screens, the crosshair is right on the bezels. so I had to use a little trick and put one bezel under the other.
It doesn't make perfect pixel to pixel alignment, but it's decent enough to be playable unless you do sharp-shooting.
For skyrim, it's windowd mode with *Simple Borderless Skyrim*


It's so Ghetto I'm gonna die!

Somebody probably can come up with a better resolution matching...

EDIT: Not garanteed to run more than once. Somehow something goes wonky on my system. One of my mods is destroying my savegames. AGAIN. SO MAD.


----------



## hakz

^ that's sick! Imma get another screen soon, so that's great news!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ that's sick! Imma get another screen soon, so that's great news!


Just. Do yourself. A favor. Buy one with the same size and resolution than your current one. So. Much. Simplier.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Just. Do yourself. A favor. Buy one with the same size and resolution than your current one. So. Much. Simplier.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> Just want to show my new character, a redguard called Kahli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Redguards are teh winz. I've been playing mine since November last year. Lol.

DAT ARMOR! Which is that one?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

just looking at some old shots on my nexus account. trying to play more but theres a mod somewhere in step thats breaking map event based quests from working, so i have to do a "clean" install to progress in quests like sky haven temple or any of the sieges (everything works perfectly with no mods installed). Side quests all work fine. Could just be this save file is really really old too as it spans multiple skyrim complete re-installs at this point.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


Ohhh, the armor <3


----------



## MetallicAcid

It's the only one that I have stuck with for over 6 months...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> It's the only one that I have stuck with for over 6 months...


It looks like draugr armor... I'm far from knowing much about Skyrim items yet, *since my mods keeps destroying my saves and I have to start over every week or so*...


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have had the same problems... But was always able to save my character one way or another.

I have had to start back from lvl 30 several times now


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Unstableiser

An interesting ENB, I like it.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Question time









1) Is it worth having skyrim on my SSD? (Got my ssd a few days ago)
2) What's the ENB mod?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks unstableiser.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ha! nice armor!


I totally knew it was one of your picture when I saw it (I was scrolling up, didn't read anything)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Question time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Is it worth having skyrim on my SSD? (Got my ssd a few days ago)


I don't know, problably, if you're that impatient (most loading times on *my* side are caused by save bloat and I run off a platter drive.
I would suggest you to "work" on your installation on a hard drive and only put your "stable, not going to touch this one much" folder on the SSD. You really want to keep writes at minimum, unless you have a Samsung 830 series 256+GB SSD (they have the best endurance, by *far.* (This article, if you want sources







)
Quote:


> 2) What's the ENB mod?


The ENB Series is a mod created by Boris Vorontsov. It is not a Skyrim-only mod, but rather a post-processing mod available for many games, including GTA, Skyrim, and others. The ENB itself is not allowed to be hosted on the skyrim nexus (by author's request/demand), but many "presets" (which basically are personal customizations of the mod's settings) are shared on the Nexus Mod and other sites, like here, on OCN.
My personal favorites are Visual Immersion III RC5, Propa's ENB, Metallic Acid's own preset.
Many ENB are using Opethfeldt6 ENB as a base, because there's a lot of work on this one. It's up to you.
Just be sure to read each preset's *Readme* file, because some are made for specific versions of the ENB dll, others just say "grab the latest" (even though they behave different from version to version)

*TL;DR version:* It's a Visual overhaul realized with a DLL, and usually cuts your fps in half depending on your rig's power.
I made a quick and silly video a few days back for fun, to show the difference, though it doesnt look much different, because I aimed to keep the vanilla feel as well. Just look ENB up, you'll see


----------



## hakz

skyrim on SSD... I believe it doesn't matter a lot. I love skyrim's loading screens, moreover I also installed a mod with the loading screens








forgot the exact mod, but it changes the screen dialog/texts. Funnier and better overall.


----------



## Unstableiser

Interesting... I hadn't thought about a mod for the loading screens but come to think of it I preferred Oblivion-style ones. And some interesting Lore information would be nice instead of tutorial stuff or w/e tends to pop up.


----------



## MetallicAcid

tarnix

I'm glad that my ENB is a recognizable style!


----------



## DracoManX69

If anyones interested the the sharpshoo ters ENB withh the gpahics turned to max, i can play like this but i only get 25-30 fps outside and 45-50 fps inside


----------



## ASO7

_ENB + SweetFX_










I still need to tweak the fog...


----------



## orphennoc

for the guys asking about the armor, sorry i dont see it before, here the link

http://www.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25846


----------



## Tarnix

^Sweet, thanks ^_^


----------



## j3st3r

Wow some of these pictures are breathtaking...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the guys asking about the armor, sorry i dont see it before, here the link
> http://www.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25846


Wow orphenpoc! those shots look bloody fantastic and your Redguard looks great as well! You know those quests where you have to kill the bandit leader? If the bandit leader looked like her, I'd take them more seriously.

+REP for the armor link.


----------



## orphennoc

thanks, and just few more to see Kahli with the face of the death.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I love skyrim's loading screens, moreover I also installed a mod with the loading screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot the exact mod, but it changes the screen dialog/texts. Funnier and better overall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Interesting... I hadn't thought about a mod for the loading screens but come to think of it I preferred Oblivion-style ones. And some interesting Lore information would be nice instead of tutorial stuff or w/e tends to pop up.


I believe the mod you're thinking of is _UNCLE SHEOGORATH'S REALLY HELPFUL HINTS AND TIPS_ mod, found HERE.
From the description on the Nexus:
Quote:


> _BUT WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??_
> 
> 
> I have replaced all 299-ish of the original loading screen tips with an equivalent -- but better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- piece of information.
> I have not wildly deviated from the original subject matter (much).
> I have not added in entirely new tips. Well, maybe just one or two.
> I have not changed the screen images associated with the tips. I think.
> In future updates, I may improve current tips, add more tips, alter screen images, or otherwise attempt to make things better. I may also do another set of loading screen tips from a different character's viewpoint. The world is my textual oyster.
> 
> _WHY?_
> 
> Why not? I'm utterly fed up with the same old tedious loading screen texts. Aren't you?
> 
> _BUT *WHY*?_
> 
> I'm a professional writer and editor. I'm not a coder. I'm hopeless at 3D modelling. I can barely draw stick-figures. So I figured I'd stick to what I know -- words and madness -- and combine them into one delicious little package. You can cyber-stalk me at @ghostwoods.


I downloaded it a few days ago when I cleaned out my Skyrim/Data folder and re-downloaded all my mods (started fresh, basically). It's pretty nice, and he has others that are compatible with some of the mods out there that add more loading screens like _JaySuS Swords_ and _Climates of Tamriel_.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> UNCLE SHEOGORATH'S REALLY HELPFUL HINTS AND TIPS


you got em alright.


----------



## MetallicAcid

The pictures are much darker here than what I experience ingame.. Can anyone explain why?

I am using Fraps screen capture.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> The pictures are much darker here than what I experience ingame.. Can anyone explain why?
> I am using Fraps screen capture.


I don't have an explanation, but I was screencasting yesterday and I got the same comment "SO DARK" while i was seeing it fine.
That is on ENB 1.20


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

its because fraps captures way darker than it should for whatever reason. try using the ENB screenshot function and see if its better, it is for me. (Steam also caps quite dark)

obviously not skyrim but i have a really hard time getting people to believe this without posting these shots up -









*Fraps capture* -


*Not a fraps capture* (built in screenshot key)


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm loving this armour, I've been going down the list making a set of each to get my smithing up. The light armour studded one is nice too. I'm going to use the hot mage companion from the companion mod (the one in the inn). She will look nice in some of these sets









Just noticed Lydias eyes, ***









This is the companion I mean. Usually I use Jenessa I like her for some reason. Lydia guards my house, along with the dog.


----------



## ASO7

_ENB + SweetFX_


----------



## Tarnix

ENB WIP...



Having some saturation issues, but it's progressing ^-^


----------



## HaiiYaa




----------



## orphennoc




----------



## wanako

That Redguard of your is one mean-ass looking bard.


----------



## Maian

This was a long-range sniper shot, while in Sneak mode for double damage. It was far enough away that the bandit's head was just a few pixels in size.


This is one of the many, many loading screens for that 'Uncle Sheogorath's Really Helpful Hints and Tips' loading screen mod.


----------



## Unstableiser

Hmm not quite what I was looking for lol.


----------



## Tarnix

I hate how this particular dragon never loads the details before I'm pratically standing beside it's corpse...


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


And the kong-fu crow spreads its wings before jumping and flinging itself toward its prey, like a torpedo reaching for a tank...


----------



## Unstableiser

A new (old) armour skin I'm using and two lore-friendly follower mods, Cerwiden and Vilja. Cerwiden is a 'combat healer' who intelligently heals party members as well as attack, has her own quests and lots of customisations, she's also quite fun to be with.

Vilja just came up on the Nexus and is the Skyrim version of a mod with the same name for Oblivion. This one is a MUST if you like to use companions and if you don't she will definatly change your mind. Her depth is mind-blowing!

She can:
Play you music (sometimes you have to find her new instruments to use)
Play games with you, like Rock, Paper Scissors
Spar with you
Lead you to locations (her favourite places, good places for a fight, nearest Inn, nearest temple, specific towns etc etc... she can also remember locations to get back to)
She can do shopping for you if you're in a town and she can also sell items for you (she has bags that you can drop items in... she will sell them all)
She can craft for you (her crafting experience lvl as she does and she is best at alchemy due to her family history) You simply need to give her some ingredients.
She can read you books, just give her the book that she wants to read
You can talk to her about SO MANY things... What she thinks of the locale, how she is feeling, herself, companions bla bla
She sometimes hums the Skyrim theme and speaks in a very cute Swedish accent (she pronounces the 'C' in scissors how cute is that)
She dynamically changes from plain clothes to armour and you can tell her what armour to specialise in.
You can ask her to search the nearby area for items such as weapons, ammo, ingredients.
She can share her food and water with you.
She can summon her own horse.
She will sleep with you and set up a camp at the desired location.
She has her own quests which are HER quests but you help her with them if you so choose!
Did I mention some of her dialogue was written for the mod by *Sir Terry Pratchett?*

More, more and more







Go get her and see!

Oh... yeah the timing of the screen-shot...

Some more because this is the SS thread, and I have nothing else to do :/


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Hmm not quite what I was looking for lol.


They're not all completely outlandish like that, but I'm assuming you've done the quest where you meet Sheogorath? If you haven't, you get the quest by talking to a roaming homeless/poor person in Solitude, near the Blue Palace. If you have, then the loading screens are meant to be a bit wacky, like Sheogorath is in the game. I posted that one because it was one of the most ridiculous ones I've found yet. There was another one that I didn't get a screen grab of, and I didn't get to finish reading it before it fully loaded, but it was his version of the screen referencing the holds of Skyrim. It said something like, "There are 6 holds in Skyrim. 4 of them are choke holds, and 2 of them will [something about rendering someone unconscious in a few seconds]."

A few more:

Get more persuasive, get stronger. Doesn't make any sense! Lovely.
People are SO STUPID. How can you steal someone's clothes without them even noticing? It must be all that Skooma. And they call ME mad! Which I like.
Dragons are awfully demanding. But they make GREAT purses.

I really haven't seen any loading screen mods besides this one, so I'm not sure if anyone is working on one like you're describing. I didn't play Oblivion very long so I don't really remember how those screens were.


----------



## Unstableiser

Ah yes I kinda forgot it was based on Sheogorath well i will give it a try certainly












Adding some optional cinematic effects to my ENB, different Dof, this one with Bokah, film grain and vignette... playing with sizes.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I worked it out.


What did you change? In case others want to know








Personally, I don't use the vignette, so I have no idea what values adjust what. I found THIS, though. It has this part in the .pdf:
Quote:


> *HD6 - Enable Vignette*
> _Darkens and blurs edges of the screen which increases focus on center. Film/camera type effect/look didn't bother adding blur, could do without muddying and fuzzing things really and the effect is only meant to be super subtle not a pin hole camera_
> 
> Turn it off by adding the // in front of it - //#define HD6_VIGNETTE
> 
> #define HD6_VIGNETTE
> 
> For Round vignette
> float rovigpwr = 0.45;
> 
> For square vignette: (top, bottom)
> float2 sqvigpwr = float2( 0.1, 0.1 );
> 
> How saturated vignette is
> float vsatstrength = 0.0;
> 
> For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness
> float vignettepow = 1.0;
> 
> How strong vignette is at night
> float vstrengthatnight = 0.45;


----------



## Unstableiser

Thanks, I should have stated. Well now I have all the information I need







I'd quite like to add a vignette effect to the bottom corners in dungeons to make it even more murky so that's what I'll work on next.

More pictures, in pure cinematic fashion :


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> A few more:
> 
> Get more persuasive, get stronger. Doesn't make any sense! Lovely.
> People are SO STUPID. How can you steal someone's clothes without them even noticing? It must be all that Skooma. And they call ME mad! Which I like.
> Dragons are awfully demanding. But they make GREAT purses.


Sheo <3


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Maian

Did I ever mention the name of this character? It's Scrambles. Scrambles the Death Dealer. He'll be getting some sick armor later... when I can craft it or find someone selling it. I'm only level 16 at the moment.









Another sniper shot. The second shot is the tree I was standing next to when I took the shot. If you're unsure where this is, it's the tower just before Bleak Fall Burrows.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Unstableiser

You ate your own heart?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*


Lol









I think it may be time to cut back on some mods. I keep crashing in certain places, when I Shout, and a dead dragon keeps popping up wherever I go...

I can't go more than ten minutes without crashing and its getting annoying. I got this game back in November of last year and I STILL haven't killed Alduin yet. Been too busy doing everything else.

Sigh...


----------



## Unstableiser

Me either, and on a parallel I've been playing Total War games for over a decade and never finished a campaign


----------



## MetallicAcid

I still havnt killed Alduin either


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


I like the look of this ENB, is it your own?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I got this game back in November of last year and I STILL haven't killed Alduin yet. Been too busy doing everything else.
> Sigh...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Me either, and on a parallel I've been playing Total War games for over a decade and never finished a campaign


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I still havnt killed Alduin either


I've got 350 hours in the game and I've only killed him once. My first playthrough was all-Vanilla. Since I downloaded mods, I've been Role-Playing a little more, and so I haven't advanced the main storyline hardly at all. I think on one of my characters I got about halfway since my first playthrough.

Also, orphennoc, did you get the Briarheart "object" separate from the Briarheart body yourself or is it a mod on the Nexus?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Anyone have or know of a mod that adds night-eye to werewolves? im getting increasingly annoyed that my ability to transform is completely useless at night as its pitch black and i keep running into trees and off cliffs etc...









(I mean seriously, IM A WEREWOLF! A denizen of hte night and i cant see my freakin prey)

Im looking at adaptive nighteye but it looks kinda... wonky?

*Actually its pretty nice, just tried it out*


----------



## sterik01

Orphennoc what armor is that. ?


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> I like the look of this ENB, is it your own?


hi, nop is not, is the wild enb retro version here the link: http://www.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21123

and using this too http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7914

i dont need ssao with this mod so is more playable and the interior space is just perfect


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Orphennoc what armor is that. ?


the armor is a combination of vanilla armors you can found here: http://www.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13378

i think is the mos lore beautiful armors and cloths


----------



## wanako

I'm using The Wilds ENB too with my own tweaks on it. Of all the ones I've tried, I like this one best.


----------



## Valor958

I haven't played since about 2 months after the Workshop opened lol, so my 1st playthrough was all vanilla as a melee/caster (mostly ranged, since bows can be SOO OP). 2nd playthrough, incomplete, is with about 30 mods active... a real hodgepodge of stuff I just thought was nice, is with a caster using some modded magic. Unfortunately, I'm using a GTX460 so even the HD Texture pack slows me down noticeably and I get chop... which I can't stand. I think I may wait until I get my 7950 and then install this again with all new mods taking direction from you all.

I tinkered with the workshop and editting, but my ideas were a bit too grand for me and I had not the skill to make them... or the software. If there's any talented creators for completely custom spells, effects, or environments then I'd love to share my ideas. I don't care who makes them really, but if I plant the idea at least give me a shout if you complete it


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I wish i could use more dynamic shadows again







((

With it installed i just crash to desktop every time i enter an interior cell


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> 
> I wish i could use more dynamic shadows again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> With it installed i just crash to desktop every time i enter an interior cell


this can be a conflict, if you are using any other mod who changes light effects, you will crah, only enb are fully compatible with dynamic shadows, try use only him with a enb, no cot or realistic lightning if you using. try use the one i linked above if you are not using him.


----------



## wanako

It's very rare that I ever take followers and this is the first time I've taken more than one.

Lydia + Farkas = epic pwnage.








Managed to get some screens after i managed to stabilize the game somewhat. Now I'm only getting crashes when someone is using magic against me or when I'm shouting. It's getting rather tiring.


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> It's very rare that I ever take followers and this is the first time I've taken more than one.
> Lydia + Farkas = epic pwnage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get some screens after i managed to stabilize the game somewhat. Now I'm only getting crashes when someone is using magic against me or when I'm shouting. It's getting rather tiring.


can i ask if you are using midas magic or any mod who add new magic? i was with this problem too, and just make this, go co testinghall, just type on consol coc qasmoke, make a new save quit, remove midas spells or any other mod who make new spells, enter game, make a new save againa, give load o the new one, and stay there for 7 days, and back to world, this will clean all npcs from the spells, hope this help you, and great shots you have here


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*
> 
> can i ask if you are using midas magic or any mod who add new magic? i was with this problem too, and just make this, go co testinghall, just type on consol coc qasmoke, make a new save quit, remove midas spells or any other mod who make new spells, enter game, make a new save againa, give load o the new one, and stay there for 7 days, and back to world, this will clean all npcs from the spells, hope this help you, and great shots you have here


YES! That's most likely it! I have Midas and actually never used it. I'll try your suggestion when I get home.

+REP for the help, even if it doesn't work.


----------



## orphennoc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*













this is the one i can download few pages back? or is other? this is awsomme i want to try this one


----------



## MetallicAcid

This one is a current WIP









Would you like to try it?


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> This one is a current WIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to try it?


for sure i want, i will feel honored


----------



## Maian

I'm becoming an Ace sniper... That first picture, I shot that guy, in the neck with a single arrow. I shot him from the tree way in the background on the far left. Lydia and I were hunting, deer and bandits. Lydia is the dark blur on the left side on the rock. The second picture, if you look just to the right of the guy sitting down, you'll see a small dark blur... that's me, with Lydia the even smaller blur to the right in between the two thick trees.


----------



## spacin9guild

Just got an HD 7970... anyone see this before?


----------



## sterik01

Finished with ny 3rd character. Uninstalled skyrim and don't think ill ever play it again.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Finished with ny 3rd character. Uninstalled skyrim and don't think ill ever play it again.


How about the new DLC "Dragonborn"? Don't want to try it out and ride dragons?


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> Just got an HD 7970... anyone see this before?


Look at my Hotfix for ATI http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/26225

This fix it


----------



## propa

My new WIP uuuuuh VRAM use


----------



## MetallicAcid

MetallicAcid CoT CURRENT 0.119.zip 611k .zip file


For those interested in trying out my ENB config for Skyrim


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> MetallicAcid CoT CURRENT 0.119.zip 611k .zip file
> 
> For those interested in trying out my ENB config for Skyrim


I haven't tried ENB in a while. Do I need to do anything else other than copy this to my Skyrim directory, and use the injector.exe to run it?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I haven't tried ENB in a while. Do I need to do anything else other than copy this to my Skyrim directory, and use the injector.exe to run it?


Thats pretty much it.

And dont forget to set skyrimprefs.ini and skyrim.ini to "read only"


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thats pretty much it.
> And dont forget to set skyrimprefs.ini and skyrim.ini to "read only"


OK, I did that. I'm having an issue with it not loading right at first...stays flickering at the loading screen. If I alt tab, and then alt tab to get it back, my regular mouse cursor, as well as the game's cursor are both there, making it very annoying.

Any suggestions?

OK, I seem to be able to get rid of that by alt tabbing a few times. How do I disable SSAO_SSIL?

Actually, got that too. Still, if anyone has a suggestion on how to make it just load correctly without alt-tabbing like mad, that would be great!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, I did that. I'm having an issue with it not loading right at first...stays flickering at the loading screen. If I alt tab, and then alt tab to get it back, my regular mouse cursor, as well as the game's cursor are both there, making it very annoying.
> Any suggestions?
> OK, I seem to be able to get rid of that by alt tabbing a few times. How do I disable SSAO_SSIL?
> Actually, got that too. Still, if anyone has a suggestion on how to make it just load correctly without alt-tabbing like mad, that would be great!


This alt tabbing issue is something that I dont have. I'm not sure how to fix the problem


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, I did that. I'm having an issue with it not loading right at first...stays flickering at the loading screen. If I alt tab, and then alt tab to get it back, my regular mouse cursor, as well as the game's cursor are both there, making it very annoying.
> Any suggestions?
> OK, I seem to be able to get rid of that by alt tabbing a few times. How do I disable SSAO_SSIL?
> Actually, got that too. Still, if anyone has a suggestion on how to make it just load correctly without alt-tabbing like mad, that would be great!


The alt-tabbing issue is one I've had off and on since release as well. I never found a real 'fix' for it, but usually would resign myself to saving, then exiting and reloading Skyrim altogether. Personally, I would usually alt-tab out for the interwebz, so what I did to avoid having to alt-tab was to use the Steam web browser instead. For everything not the net... well... maybe someone else has some insight? Sorry I couldn't be more help lol


----------



## MetallicAcid

I read somewhere that it had to do with the .net closing background processes, and that the fullscreen window close for a moment, just like if someone was to alt tab.

I run my game in windowed mode. Give that a try?

I have in windowed mode as I run dual monitor set-up, and windowed mode is easier for altering values in Notepad ++.


----------



## Demented

If I run windowed mode, my Crossfire won't be active, and one 6950 probably won't be able to handle it as well as 2.


----------



## dimmy32




----------



## dimmy32




----------



## Demented

Hey dimmy, nice pics, but try not to double post. Instead edit your original post to add the pics.


----------



## wanako

This game is the primary reason I went with the 3GB version of my 660Ti. I usually use about 2.5GB of it with all my mods and ENB. I got overzealous and added so many more mods than I used to have when I had my 560 Ti, that now I don't know which ones are the ones breaking my game.

I regret nothing.


----------



## dimmy32

will do from now on...thanks for the advice.


----------



## Baasha

I'm playing this game heavily modded with Opethfeldt ENB with everything on Ultra @ 5160x2560 and not seeing above 2800MB of VRAM usage. I suppose that's a good thing; most of the times the FPS is around 55 - 60.1 FPS (I guess V-Sync is on).

Anyone with Classys or another 4GB card seeing VRAM usage near the limit?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

My poor 470 sits at maxed vram outdoors 24/7, wish i had some money for a 680 or 670.







(or a 2nd 470, i know it wouldnt help the vram situation but it would definitely get me some better fps in some areas)





This last one is unstableisers ENB


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Finished with ny 3rd character. Uninstalled skyrim and don't think ill ever play it again.


3 times....., I can't even manage 1 playthrough.


----------



## Dorkseid

Dimmy32...I swear that first one looks like Sean Bean.


----------



## Unstableiser

My young, 50-something Dunmer Spellsword (just dual wielding because I like the animation). The follower is Cerwiden, Priestess of Donblas and intelligent healer.


----------



## modinn

Didn't know if you 680 or 660 owners out there had noticed yet, but the latest Beta release of Nvidia Drivers 310.33 give Skyrim performance improvements for owners of the series.
Quote:


> *GeForce GTX 680*:
> Up to 11% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
> Up to 6% in StarCraft II
> Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham City
> 
> *GeForce GTX 660*:
> Up to 6% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
> Up to 3% in Batman: Arkham City
> Up to 4% in Dragon Age II


I know some of you run some really taxing setups. So I thought you'd enjoy a free FPS increase. I know I did









Link to drivers


----------



## MetallicAcid

More picks from my CoT WIP


----------



## Tarnix

Nothing very new here, been busy being sick








Slightly NSFW, my own ENB WIP. No CoT (yet)
Chronological order. Yes. And Yes.
I present you my new Redguard. ^__^



[Insert character tweaks @ RiftenTheRaggedFlagon here]




*EDIT:Muscle maps FTW!*


----------



## dimmy32

heh heh true. cept for the elfy-ears.


----------



## Valor958

So, with all the code and script modders in here, are any here graphical/animation modders as well? If so, please PM me, I'd like to pick your brain and maybe see about working a few projects together. If all else, to just use you as a sounding board for guidance on my own ideas and what I would need to make them work or troubleshoot as I go along. I attempted CK modding on release and had issues... most due to being a noob to in depth modding like that.

MOST of my modding is from the BF2 era where I made a few mods of my own that spread out in the community. Most weren't complex... like firing a tank shell from a sniper rifle... easier than it sounds lol. Or 100 round per second, 2x area artillery.. fun, and crazy... but destroyed even top-end boutique PCs back in the day lol.


----------



## Tarnix

I tried cramming as much grass mods as possible, and I still don't have enough, lol.
I have:
Lush Grass
Lush Trees
Grass and grass.
Skyrim Floral Overload.

What Am I missing? lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I tried cramming as much grass mods as possible, and I still don't have enough, lol.
> I have:
> Lush Grass
> Lush Trees
> Grass and grass.
> Skyrim Floral Overload.
> 
> What Am I missing? lol.


Grass. Seriously though did you try editing the grass amount in the .ini too?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Grass. Seriously though did you try editing the grass amount in the .ini too?


Oh ****. Forgot that. -_-
if I could find what to edit, Forums are being useless right now.
EDit:

HA!
And with a bit of Gimp magic (on the textures):

Let's add SSAO:


----------



## hakz

dang tarnix I want those grass badly!


----------



## Unstableiser

Random crap.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random crap.


Nice one. I still need to find a DoF that doesn't destroy FPS and looks like **** (because Dynavision bloats my saves so much I refuse to use it anymore)

Post-scriptum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> dang tarnix I want those grass badly!


You need this:
Quote:


> Lush Grass
> Denser Grass (AKA Grass and Grass)
> Lush Trees
> Skyrim Floral Overload


And this tweak:

Code:



Code:


// Skyrim.ini
[Grass]
iGrassMinSize=5 // default is 10, less is more grass.

Code:



Code:


// Skyrimprefs.ini
[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000

This worked for me. This is far from a scientific method since I combined many things at once to get the result, so I'm not super sure if all of it is needed.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Looks good Tarnix.

What was your FPS hit?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Looks good Tarnix.
> What was your FPS hit?


With GTX260 @675MHz


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hmm, i'm wondering if I should enable more grass too...


----------



## Tarnix

if you want a better idea of the FPS hit, i'm livestreaming skyrim currently, and there's my archives








http://fr.twitch.tv/Tarnix


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


LOL


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Wish it worked like that all the time, most of the time now it will cap out and just bounce around at a certain value instead of just increasing exponentially. I guess they tried to patch it or something and their patch doesnt stop it from happening completely? It still does it like every 20th time i try. or im just doing something wrong


----------



## hakz

that necklace... it's over nine thousand!!


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Tarnix




----------



## Tarnix

Separate post, for different subject:
@MetallicAcid: FPS hit? Not very big, honestly. ENB kills it more than anything.
This is on my GTX560 @ Stock clocks and Phenom II X6 @ 3.7GHz:
ENB


No ENB


EDIT: Mrowl







I can't grow so much grass anymore. I can't remember what setting I missed. D:


----------



## Schmuckley

Not my doing..but I thought I'd leave this here


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## wanako

Here are my shots for the day.





I'm beginning to like followers. Lydia and Aela are teh awesome.


----------



## Valor958

Honestly, I never used followers lol. At least in vanilla they weren't necessary except for comic effect lol. Horrible pathfinding and always ruining a sneaky attempt lol. I guess with all the mods out though, pump up the volume of mobs and their difficulty and followers become useful again!







Awesome pics btw too. Love the bloodspattered helmet


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Here are my shots for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to like followers. Lydia and Aela are teh awesome.


Without mods, followers are horrible. They:

- Set off every trap in the dungeon
- Constantly get lost due to poor path finding
- Will glitch out and run in place or swim through the air
- Constantly get in the way of spells or attacks

I only use followers for screen shots, quests that require them, or if they are custom and actually useful.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Without mods, followers are horrible. They:
> - Set off every trap in the dungeon
> - Constantly get lost due to poor path finding
> - Will glitch out and run in place or swim through the air
> - Constantly get in the way of spells or attacks
> I only use followers for screen shots, quests that require them, or if they are custom and actually useful.


Sometimes I could have sworn Lydia decided to actually be HELPFUL and wandered off to kill some bandits on her own.... nope... she was too busy making out with a spike trap in a corner


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Lydia goes through the motions of the game like she was being controlled by my mother who never plays video games.


----------



## wanako

Yeah, I hated them in the vanilla version, but after some mods, they are SOOOO much better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yeah, I hated them in the vanilla version, but after some mods, they are SOOOO much better.


I also don't understand why Bethesda did not allow us to appoint homes for the followers without the use of mods. They rather live in an inn or a shack instead of a castle or mansion??


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I also don't understand why Bethesda did not allow us to appoint homes for the followers without the use of mods. They rather live in an inn or a shack instead of a castle or mansion??


Especially with how rich you end up being... you know.. as the savior of an entire continental region and all. I would buy each follower their own little house, or, since they SHOULD have a house in their home towns, have the option of upgrading that house for them. Some shag carpeting... disco ball... hot tub time machine... you know, the essentials.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish less attention was put into kill moves and distant visuals and more into facial expressions and social interactions. Animals are way more immersive in this game than NPC's at times.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish less attention was put into kill moves and distant visuals and more into facial expressions and social interactions. Animals are way more immersive in this game than NPC's at times.


Mmmm.... dynamic facial expressions. Now THAT would be something to look forward to. Improved and more convincing social interactions would be awesome too... but it's a big project for even a mod team due to having to overhaul basically the entire npc interaction system. It 'works' vanilla... but just feels lacking.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Mmmm.... dynamic facial expressions. Now THAT would be something to look forward to. Improved and more convincing social interactions would be awesome too... but it's a big project for even a mod team due to having to overhaul basically the entire npc interaction system. It 'works' vanilla... but just feels lacking.


From a modding standpoint, you would have to create either a "skeleton" for the face for dynamic physics or several "masks" that are associated with each mood with transition animations in between. The latter is more possible, but will cause a lot of work. The former I don't even know if it is possible. This is always been one of the bigger issues with Bethesda games; the lack of true NPC involvement. They are there basically to serve a purpose or make things look busier as opposed to truly livening the environment.


----------



## Tarnix

I found that at least two engines I know about uses more morphs than real bones for facial animations. Always a shame.

On a side note, I am getting a samgung 840 series 128GB SSD delivered at my doorstep tomorrow(16th). I am curious to see skyrim loading times on that baby, especially with lot of mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I found that at least two engines I know about uses more morphs than real bones for facial animations. Always a shame.
> On a side note, I am getting a samgung 840 series 128GB SSD delivered at my doorstep tomorrow(16th). I am curious to see skyrim loading times on that baby, especially with lot of mods.


I'm also getting a 128GB SSD, though it's an M4, tomorrow. I will also be transferring Skyrim and some other games onto it. Can't wait.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## OC'ing Noob

She's a witch! Kill her!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> She's a witch! Kill her!


Pfft, we won't know if she's a witch or not until somebody performs the duck test. Now, someone go get my some large scales and a duck. If she weighs the same as a duck, she's obviously made of wood and therefor floats. See. A witch. Witches float.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Pfft, we won't know if she's a witch or not until somebody performs the duck test. Now, someone go get my some large scales and a duck. If she weighs the same as a duck, she's obviously made of wood and therefor floats. See. A witch. Witches float.


I know she's a witch, she turned me into a newt!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I know she's a witch, she turned me into a newt!










A newt?


----------



## MetallicAcid

A NEWT!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> A NEWT!


Lol, close, but Monty Python references ftw!
I was looking for the next line, "... I got better."


----------



## MetallicAcid

Well I did...

It's been a while since I last watched it.









Monty Python FTW.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Well I did...
> It's been a while since I last watched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monty Python FTW.


You know... someone needs to makea mod that inserts random Monty Python references. Wandering witches that float and polymorph you into a newt







Of course though, it wouldn't be complete without a Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch and that killer bunny









Another nice easter egg would be the sirens from "O' Brother". You'd find them at a small creek bed, washing clothes, and they'd try to seduce you and kill you if you didn't resist.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> You know... someone needs to makea mod that inserts random Monty Python references. Wandering witches that float and polymorph you into a newt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course though, it wouldn't be complete without a Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch and that killer bunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice easter egg would be the sirens from "O' Brother". You'd find them at a small creek bed, washing clothes, and they'd try to seduce you and kill you if you didn't resist.


Hehe! One day this will happen!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love "MP Search for the Holy Grail" Definitely one of my top movies for comedy. Remember for the Holy Hand Grenade to count to 3, no more, no less.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hehe! One day this will happen!


If I had the time and knew what I was doing better... I'd do it, but alas, work and family occupy some 22 hours of every day usually. Some weekends I have time, but I wish I could find a modding mentor to help me get my ideas out there. I don't really care who makes them in the end, but if it's my idea I'd love at least creative credit







If nothing else, I'm great at thinking and imagining... stupid family eating up all my time. I swear, if i ever figure out where babies come from I'll stop having them


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> If I had the time and knew what I was doing better... I'd do it, but alas, work and family occupy some 22 hours of every day usually. Some weekends I have time, but I wish I could find a modding mentor to help me get my ideas out there. I don't really care who makes them in the end, but if it's my idea I'd love at least creative credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing else, I'm great at thinking and imagining... stupid family eating up all my time. I swear, if i ever figure out where babies come from I'll stop having them


You mean they don't come from storks?!?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Storks? I thought it was the cabbage patch


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## utterfabrication

edit: another...


----------



## modinn

Boris just released v121 for Beta. LINK TO THE FILE

Link is to the old v120 Beta, I'm guessing Boris already went to sleep. Will update the link in the morning.
Quote:


> The Elder Scrolls Skyrim (TES Skyrim)
> 
> Graphic mod ENBSeries 0.121 beta
> 
> The same as version 0.120, but with changes to quality and performance of most effects which require such changes. Some graphic artifacts are fixed, other added, for example noise on grass or other thin objects (i very tired to tweak bilateral filter edge detection to make sharp shadows between hairs and body and not to corrupt everything else, will do it later). Don't remember about ssao, changed something, but probably not finished when found strange performance issue on my videocard which don't allow properly test (i got about 70 fps with full screen size ssao, written on facebook).
> 
> Recommend to decrease quality of detailed shadows and all filtering types, because i tried to make same result as one quality level above in old version, but with better performance, for example filtering quality 0 (high) now equal visually to 1 (middle) in new version. In some cases this even better by performance too. Measured all processing before/after, so it's ok. Sky lighting performance a bit tweaked too and applied more complex math to correct some of it artifacts, but effect is still the same, i need more time to change it.


Going to try it out tonight with Matso's ENB. I may try to make a new ENB config with this if the performance really is better.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Sethy666

Beautiful shots *orphennoc*


----------



## Tarnix

For all those who says "SSAO is useless", Boris made a video.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> For all those who says "SSAO is useless", Boris made a video.
> *snip*


The music Boris puts in his videos always puts a smile on my face. I can't stop laughing. Nice vid.


----------



## sugarhell

Its not on of my best screenshot but i really like the world


----------



## rashbeep

thought i'd start a new character for db


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> The music Boris puts in his videos always puts a smile on my face. I can't stop laughing. Nice vid.


It always amuses me as well. He's really into that Japanese anime stuff.


----------



## propa

Hy Ho, huge pic Update of my ENB WIP 1.20


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Rayce185

Congrats ASO7 for getting shown on Kotaku: http://kotaku.com/5961994/what-skyrim-looks-like-when-youre-running-100-mods-at-once


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Hy Ho, huge pic Update of my ENB WIP 1.20
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


damn propa! I'll have to try out your ENB again when you release this new version. I've been on a personally modified The Wilds ENB for a while, but I'm looking to see if there's something else I like. Yours looks great and CoT compatibility just makes it all that much better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Congrats ASO7 for getting shown on Kotaku: http://kotaku.com/5961994/what-skyrim-looks-like-when-youre-running-100-mods-at-once










Awesome!


----------



## Tarnix

@Propa: Whenever you release this update, I will have to try it, this is how I would like Skyrim to look









@AS07: Congrats









@MetallicAcid: Looks great, and this armor is really neat









Meanwhile... Working on an ENB that looks very close to the vanilla skyrim... Not super awesome, I gotta say. ._.






Looks like I will have to dig into the .fx files to fix color saturation without making it awfully dark.

_Looks like vanilla minus green, keeps the same feeling, cuts FPS in bits... Blargh._


----------



## MetallicAcid

Looks interesting tarnix, maybe I can try your preset?


----------



## Fremish

_*Overlooking my favorite part of the map.*_


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Looks interesting tarnix, maybe I can try your preset?


HHnnnng It's... *far* from being in a "share and try" state but sure I can zip it up.
Doing a test run then archiving.

Tarnix ENB Super_derpy_rough_alpha_0.001.zip 577k .zip file


EDIT: Moar pics?


----------



## eaman

Mods Used-
Climates of tamriel 2.1+ Cold Interiors+ Level 1 Nights+Hazardous Dungeons
Skyrim Bigger trees
Skyrim Flora overhaul + Gloomy snow pines
Skyrim HD2K Textures
Skyrim realistic overhaul textures
W.A.T.E.R
beautiful cities

If anybody wants to use my Enb preset- http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27010/


----------



## Demented




----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Congrats ASO7 for getting shown on Kotaku: http://kotaku.com/5961994/what-skyrim-looks-like-when-youre-running-100-mods-at-once


Not only that. But the writer of that Kotaku article probably saw this post on Reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/13g558/so_modded_skyrim_looks_pretty_good/
 and decided to post an article on it. Karma whoring at its best.

At least they both gave AS07 credit for the pics and technique. Congrats on the recognition


----------



## JForce06




----------



## orphennoc

im working on a normal map to face textures, just rwaking a little to see if i can get a nice result, want to show to see wth you guys think


----------



## JForce06

@orphennoc, looks really good to me.


----------



## shinji2k

Does the new ENB actually work with crossfire? Messing with crossfire profiles reduces performance too much and I am tired of using an ancient enbeffectprepass to actually have a DOF effect.


----------



## hakz

love those shots orphennoc! care to share the mods for that? She looks awesome bdw


----------



## Sethy666

orphennoc... she is gorgeous... well done man!


----------



## orphennoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> love those shots orphennoc! care to share the mods for that? She looks awesome bdw


Thanks all, and yep i will share soon i think, i just need make some adjusts, and remove neckseam from others body types, i just done that for unp until now.

here the lasts i take


----------



## JForce06

Enhanced Lights:


----------



## grishkathefool

Way to go, Lifeshield!

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/26911/skyrim_with_over_100_mods_looks_gorgeous_hopefully_this_soon_becomes_the_norm/index.html

You were featured!
Quote:


> One gamer, who goes by the name "Unreal", has tested over 300 mods and has mixed 100 of them into his own version of Skyrim. It looks utterly gorgeous, and a true step up on the already beautiful Skyrim. His changes include modifications to the lighting, vegetation density, UI and water appearance - there are much more changes, these are just a few examples.


----------



## utterfabrication

Those are AS07's shots... They made a mistake.


----------



## wanako

orphenoc, that tex looks great dude!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Way to go, Lifeshield!
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/26911/skyrim_with_over_100_mods_looks_gorgeous_hopefully_this_soon_becomes_the_norm/index.html
> You were featured!


I don't think that's Lifeshield. That's AS07 from the screenshots. He was also featured on Kotaku.

Here are mine for today. I decided to start over my previous save of 200 hours because of all the CTDs I was having. I used to have Wars of Skyrim, WARZONES, Sounds of Skyrim and many mods that screwed up your save. I said, "screw it" and began anew. With all my current mods, and with the knowledge I've gained in the past year about them, I've been playing for hours with no instability whatsoever. Everything looks so much different from when I first played it.




A Redguard girl's gotta have her twin scimitars. Curved. Swords.


For these shots I used 
Inside the Nebula which I think looks spectacular.




For some of these interior shots I used 
Enhanced Lights and FX which is absolutely gorgeous and I saw minimal performance issues on my 660Ti


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Those are AS07's shots... They made a mistake.


he goes by "unreal" on the enb forums


----------



## utterfabrication

So it seems. It was a mistake waiting to happen. Lifeshield's enb was called Unreal.


----------



## ipv89

hey guys quick question would a HD 7950 play skyrim with the HD texture mods at 1080p 60hz


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> hey guys quick question would a HD 7950 play skyrim with the HD texture mods at 1080p 60hz


Texture packs don't really impact fps provided you have enough VRAM. 60fps should be no problem as long as you aren't using ENB or massive amounts of AA.


----------



## Derko1

Quick question, after being away for like the last 4 months from this game... has there been any crazy advancement in ENBs? I just want to see if I have to start messing with it again or not... thanks!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## wanako

I'm loving this game more the second time around.









This is Ivarstead. IVARSTEAD! The most boring town in this damn game and it looks wonderful!!














So I finally got my game going for about 15 hours without any crashes with my fresh character. I had some crashes within the first 5-6 hours, but found that it was related to Meridia's deadric quest, "The Break of Dawn". That quest is so damn broken, I CTD every 5-15 minutes. As soon as I found the Beacon of Meridia the CTDs started. I went to a previous save right before I got the artifact, never picked it up, and never had crashes from then on. Hopefully this helps out some people.

Also, I'm at level 18 right now and fought my first Blood Dragon using the Deadly Dragons mod. Dear Lord, that was a lot harder than I remember Blood Dragons being. Before I used to just hack and slash them to death, but now I actually have to go look for some cover from their breath attacks and whatever misc. powers they've got. I've got to be all strategic now. Check my surroundings and everything. This is a new concept for me in this game, thought it is quite welcome. lol.


----------



## Tarnix

Oddly enough, Meridia's beacon usually is a "stable" quest for me.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Oddly enough, Meridia's beacon usually is a "stable" quest for me.


Really? My previous 200 hour game went to hell once I started that quest. Then again, I also had mods in there that broke my game to shiz, three notables being Wars in Skyrim, WARZONES and Sounds of Skyrim. I found the beacon early in my second main playthrough and had those familiar CTDs once I got it. I was all like FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!! I avoid script mods like the plague now with the exception of Deadly Dragons, which makes dragons more epic and T3ndo's Skyrim Redone. I <3 that mod so much. It remakes the game and the perk system properly.


----------



## gionight

Some of mine from my last post at enbdev's forum


----------



## h0thead132

Have mods changed this much since I was playing a few months ago...

No matter what tweaks I put in I could NEVER get my game to look that freaken' good..

Teach me great masters!!!


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Some of mine from my last post at enbdev's forum


HOT DAYUMM!!!!!

What kinda mods do you use?!


----------



## JForce06

@Gionight, Wow those are some great capures. Especially the animal shots, love the wolf.

And what structure is that floating builing in the clouds?


----------



## Derko1

Awesome ENB... which is that? I'm looking to get up to date on the ENBs. I'm still on 113 from when it first was released.


----------



## xxzzxx

kage bunshin no jutsu!
lol jk I don't know if they ever fixed this bug, this was taken a long time ago


----------



## orphennoc

the thing is this enb is a mix of alot of enbs, just for fun, but becomme a really nice thing.
the point is we cant adjust the shadow to stay less deep and dark, or we mess with the day illumination, so if anyone know how to fix just tell me plz


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> HOT DAYUMM!!!!!
> What kinda mods do you use?!


This.

What skin mod is that one? Don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Some of mine from my last post at enbdev's forum
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This level of detail is making me fuzzy... I want to know what mods you used Q.Q
Also, what ENB is this? I TOTALLY want.


----------



## Rayce185

I just started modding Skyrim and already now the game won't load open areas because I'm out of RAM


----------



## propa

Complete rework of my old ENB Preset, so it will be an new one


----------



## Tarnix

Quick ENB fiddling and stuff before leaving.


----------



## orphennoc

current wip enb from a friend and me


----------



## Tarnix

I felt a bit limited with the default ENB as a base, I dropped the effect and effectprepass files from Skyrim Visual Immersion III on top of my own config and started this over. (Only because I can't code that thing yet.)


Spoiler: Old ****ty WIP pic






*a few minutes and some DDS re-colors later...*








Spoiler: More Spam














Whoever curious can watch me, I usually broadcast when I mod ( http://Twitch.tv/Tarnix ) - I know. I post this channel often.

EDIT: Fixed "*dead horse*".


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I felt a bit limited with the default ENB as a base, I dropped the effect and effectprepass files from Skyrim Visual Immersion III on top of my own config and started this over. (Only because I can't code that thing yet.)
> 
> Whoever curious can watch me, I usually broadcast when I mod ( http://Twitch.tv/Tarnix ) - I know. I post this channel often.


Well, you may have a new viewer later today







I plan on getting back into Skyrim and exploring all the new mods and such.


----------



## Tarnix

HHng. I don't know what happened, but no matter what I did, my hands didn't match my body textures. (complexion/normals/etc). Re-downloading Data, Go!


----------



## modinn

I hate that I have to beat a dead horse, but it's starting to become ridiculous (especially page 740).

If you're going to post more than 5 pictures in a post, please post a few of the highlights of the set and then just make a link to the album at the bottom that says *More? Click Here*

There are more than 120 pictures in just 10 posts, that is just unacceptable for any forum. I'm running a 10mbps connection and it took well over a minute to load up that entire page. Not only that, but this thread does not a having [56K Warning!] spoiler in the title.

One last thing of note, if you are going to reply to a specific picture from a set, do not put all of the pictures from the original post in spoiler tags (just go ahead and delete them and post *snip* in place of it).

Sorry again for beating a dead horse, but it needed to be said after the past week or two.

Keep bringing the great pictures everyone! Just be mindful of other readers when you're posting multiple photos of the same content (just different angles), it clutters up the forum.

/rant


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I hate that I have to beat a dead horse, but it's starting to become ridiculous (especially page 740).
> If you're going to post more than 5 pictures in a post, please post a few of the highlights of the set and then just make a link to the album at the bottom that says *More? Click Here*
> There are more than 120 pictures in just 10 posts, that is just unacceptable for any forum. I'm running a 10mbps connection and it took well over a minute to load up that entire page. Not only that, but this thread does not a having [56K Warning!] spoiler in the title.
> One last thing of note, if you are going to reply to a specific picture from a set, do not put all of the pictures from the original post in spoiler tags (just go ahead and delete them and post *snip* in place of it).
> Sorry again for beating a dead horse, but it needed to be said after the past week or two.
> Keep bringing the great pictures everyone! Just be mindful of other readers when you're posting multiple photos of the same content (just different angles), it clutters up the forum.
> /rant


Or use spoiler tags and add a short descriptive on what we're looking at. I love the pictures, but looking at so many, it's easy to see them blur together and not know what is actually supposed to be the point.

Keep up the awesome pictures though! I love them and get tons of ideas on what I want to do.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I hate that I have to beat a dead horse


Dead horse has been fixed.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah ok. so after looking at these screens, im getting back into this game. have re-downloaded it, gonna start completely fresh with no mods and go ground up. would LOVE to start my old save, but its @ like 16mb and keeps going up.. not cool.


----------



## Tarnix

I need to check my save game bloat. However they load fast when I don't have tons of mods that uses scripts activated.
*few secs later* 3,904k
but yeah, bloat sucks D:

I spent the past 3 hours-ish fixing the character textures. Finally done D:
seams are as seamless as possible.


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I hate that I have to beat a dead horse, but it's starting to become ridiculous (especially page 740).
> If you're going to post more than 5 pictures in a post, please post a few of the highlights of the set and then just make a link to the album at the bottom that says *More? Click Here*
> There are more than 120 pictures in just 10 posts, that is just unacceptable for any forum. I'm running a 10mbps connection and it took well over a minute to load up that entire page. Not only that, but this thread does not a having [56K Warning!] spoiler in the title.
> One last thing of note, if you are going to reply to a specific picture from a set, do not put all of the pictures from the original post in spoiler tags (just go ahead and delete them and post *snip* in place of it).
> Sorry again for beating a dead horse, but it needed to be said after the past week or two.
> Keep bringing the great pictures everyone! Just be mindful of other readers when you're posting multiple photos of the same content (just different angles), it clutters up the forum.
> /rant


I agree. I'm guilty of this so I'll start doing that from now on. I also am noticing the time it's taking to load some pages, even on my work's 100Mb/sec line. Still, nobody should be looking at this site from a 56K connection.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I agree. I'm guilty of this so I'll start doing that from now on. I also am noticing the time it's taking to load some pages, even on my work's 100Mb/sec line. Still, nobody should be looking at this site from a 56K connection.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Dead horse has been fixed.


Thanks guys. I'm not ragging on anyone specifically. I've been guilty of doing the same in the past. A short reminder is all that was needed.

And yes on the 56K connection. Who on a computer enthusiast and hacker forum would still be on those?


----------



## Tarnix

Felt like dropping a few more, cause it looks just so great :O





Spoiler: Clicky for epic pix












EDIT: Sigh. One of my mods borked my textures. Everything looks super dull now. I miss my vibrant colors. Rebuilding in progress.


----------



## propa

That Skintone color







like it


----------



## orphennoc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Valor958

I think you have my favorite set right now Metallic. I love the tone, hue, lighting, environment... is it all ENB or what mods are you using to get that right now?


----------



## Tarnix

Progressing in the rebuild...
Stawk!

Ee-Ehn-Bee!


----------



## p0isonapple

After losing my Skyrim directory and re-installing the other day I booted it up without an ENB accidentally. Oh god. THE HORROR. THE HORROR!


----------



## Sterling84

Ok Orphen, give it up. Every mod, load order, the works. Great pics man, some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> Ok Orphen, give it up. Every mod, load order, the works. Great pics man, some of the best I've seen.


Agreed. Truely a work of art


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> After losing my Skyrim directory and re-installing the other day I booted it up without an ENB accidentally. Oh god. THE HORROR. THE HORROR!


iknowright?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> After losing my Skyrim directory and re-installing the other day I booted it up without an ENB accidentally. Oh god. THE HORROR. THE HORROR!
> 
> 
> 
> iknowright?
Click to expand...

This. It happened to me once (booting it without knowing ENB was gone). EEEEEK.

EDIT: I lol'd


----------



## h0thead132

This is my best one so far, still need to get all my lighting tweaks done.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I think you have my favorite set right now Metallic. I love the tone, hue, lighting, environment... is it all ENB or what mods are you using to get that right now?


Hey mate, Thanks









This is ENB, with a combination of UNP Dimonized body and textures (which is no longer available on nexus), Windsong Beauty Project 2, Better Males, Cover Woman, and Coverkhajit.

You can try my ENB in my sig


----------



## frankietown

can someone explain ENB to me please. is this different from nexus mods?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> can someone explain ENB to me please. is this different from nexus mods?


Yes, it is different, as it is a graphical overlay which adds HDR lighting and shadows.

In my opinion, it is by far the best mod for Skyrim that one can download!

The best thing is that it is totally personal and tweakable. It may take time to learn it, but when you do, then *JEEWHIZ* son! Your going to have a great time!

Or you could just download someone else's.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Yes, it is different, as it is a graphical overlay which adds HDR lighting and shadows.
> In my opinion, it is by far the best mod for Skyrim that one can download!
> The best thing is that it is totally personal and tweakable. It may take time to learn it, but when you do, then *JEEWHIZ* son! Your going to have a great time!
> Or you could just download someone else's.


so how do i go about this? do i uninstall nexus first?

can you give me a quick guide on how to go about it to start? ^_^ that would be lovely


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## XCII




----------



## Valor958

Love the light rays through the trees on that last one


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey mate, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ENB, with a combination of UNP Dimonized body and textures (which is no longer available on nexus), Windsong Beauty Project 2, Better Males, Cover Woman, and Coverkhajit.
> You can try my ENB in my sig


I think I may do that. As for the UNP Dimonized body and textures, is that available in your sig download, or where would I get that now? Do you know if it's available in the Steam Workshop?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I think I may do that. As for the UNP Dimonized body and textures, is that available in your sig download, or where would I get that now? Do you know if it's available in the Steam Workshop?


UNP Dimonized is still available on Nexus, so he may not be referring to the base model but a skin retex you apply on top. I personally prefer the more petite version of UNP Skinny. Here is the link for UNP Dimonized and to get to the variations for it, click on Files. Be aware that you need a nexus account that allows for adult content as the mod is by default a nude mod.


----------



## Valor958

Ok, so I've heard mixed review on this, but is it better to use the Nexus launcher (whatever it's called...) or the Steam standard launcher. The normal launcher seems eternally buggy. It updates mods just fine from syncing the Steam Workshop, but crashes immediately after and I have to be quick to click play before it crashes.

I've heard the Nexus launcher is more stable and just works better, but I don't know any other benefits besides that, how to work it, or where to get it.

As for making my own mods, is the Creation Kit still the way to go? I haven't made my own textures in a LONG time, but may have an old copy of Maya or 3dSMax around somewhere. If I'm bogging down the thread with my noobiness here, I'd be more than happy to take it to PM or TS sometime. Maybe Skype for someone willing to walk me through some things. I'm very eager to relearn this and try to make some of my modding ideas reality. I blame Minecraft... after binging all week on making my huge structures, I have a MAJOR jonesing to create stuff


----------



## XCII




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, so I've heard mixed review on this, but is it better to use the Nexus launcher (whatever it's called...) or the Steam standard launcher. The normal launcher seems eternally buggy. It updates mods just fine from syncing the Steam Workshop, but crashes immediately after and I have to be quick to click play before it crashes.
> I've heard the Nexus launcher is more stable and just works better, but I don't know any other benefits besides that, how to work it, or where to get it.
> As for making my own mods, is the Creation Kit still the way to go? I haven't made my own textures in a LONG time, but may have an old copy of Maya or 3dSMax around somewhere. If I'm bogging down the thread with my noobiness here, I'd be more than happy to take it to PM or TS sometime. Maybe Skype for someone willing to walk me through some things. I'm very eager to relearn this and try to make some of my modding ideas reality. I blame Minecraft... after binging all week on making my huge structures, I have a MAJOR jonesing to create stuff


It really depends where you "shop" for your mods. One who browses the Workshop more would be more inclined to use the Steam method. People who frequent Nexus may choose to use NMM. Steam launcher IMHO does not offer the control and customization of Nexus. I personally don't use either one, but rather a combination of Wyre Bash and BOSS to manage my mods.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really depends where you "shop" for your mods. One who browses the Workshop more would be more inclined to use the Steam method. People who frequent Nexus may choose to use NMM. Steam launcher IMHO does not offer the control and customization of Nexus. I personally don't use either one, but rather a combination of Wyre Bash and BOSS to manage my mods.


Wow, didn't know there were that many mod manager/install options.

I don't really care where I get my mods from if they suit my needs. I hear rave review on Nexus, but Steam Workshop offers ease of use and being integrated into Steam makes it the easy/lazy option.

I haven't tried Nexus, but plan to, I just wish I could visit at work lol (site blocked







).

What are some of the benefits of each? I gather the Steam Launcher is overall just the base/lazy option, and you mentioned Nexus Mod manager (NMM) offers more control and customization. How so? And how do Wyre Bash and BOSS (don't know what these are) stack up and have to offer?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Wow, didn't know there were that many mod manager/install options.
> I don't really care where I get my mods from if they suit my needs. I hear rave review on Nexus, but Steam Workshop offers ease of use and being integrated into Steam makes it the easy/lazy option.
> I haven't tried Nexus, but plan to, I just wish I could visit at work lol (site blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> What are some of the benefits of each? I gather the Steam Launcher is overall just the base/lazy option, and you mentioned Nexus Mod manager (NMM) offers more control and customization. How so? And how do Wyre Bash and BOSS (don't know what these are) stack up and have to offer?


Steam is just you pick what mods you want and it loads it automatically. You have no control over how you update it and configure it. NMM is a very basic mod manager where you can easily change the load order and install/uninstall mods. It also does a good job helping you see what mod is replacing what other mod files and allows you to easily download directly with a click of a button, from the Nexus site. The install log for it was also pretty good when I use to use it. Bash is a much more comprehensive game management tool that allows you to manage the game, load order, and saved games. It also has a much more powerful and comprehensive mod management method that allows you to restore your mod directory to the exact previous state, finds and matches the files that are used by mods in an attempt to consolidate them into a bigger mod as well as reduce conflicts between said mods. There's actually a lot more that it does as well, but I won't get into it yet. BOSS is not actually a mod management installer tool, but rather a mod load order automatic sorter which manages the load order of the mod to reduce conflicts that arise when a mod is mistakenly loaded ahead of other mods that it relies on. Hope that helps you!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Steam is just you pick what mods you want and it loads it automatically. You have no control over how you update it and configure it. NMM is a very basic mod manager where you can easily change the load order and install/uninstall mods. It also does a good job helping you see what mod is replacing what other mod files and allows you to easily download directly with a click of a button, from the Nexus site. The install log for it was also pretty good when I use to use it. Bash is a much more comprehensive game management tool that allows you to manage the game, load order, and saved games. It also has a much more powerful and comprehensive mod management method that allows you to restore your mod directory to the exact previous state, finds and matches the files that are used by mods in an attempt to consolidate them into a bigger mod as well as reduce conflicts between said mods. There's actually a lot more that it does as well, but I won't get into it yet. BOSS is not actually a mod management installer tool, but rather a mod load order automatic sorter which manages the load order of the mod to reduce conflicts that arise when a mod is mistakenly loaded ahead of other mods that it relies on. Hope that helps you!


+rep for that! And Thank You!

I'll have to get Bash and BOSS since I was definitely experiencing conflicts in the past and wasn't sure what was causing what. I figured some out from common sense (new area mod makes that area crash... mod is the cause







), but the rest was a mystery.

If possible, I may PM you or post on here so everyone can benefit from the tips you have on Bash and BOSS, and pick your brain a bit. Maybe the OCN my clan TS3 if you have the time sometime since you're only 1 hour behind me. I'm EST in Ohio


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> +rep for that! And Thank You!
> I'll have to get Bash and BOSS since I was definitely experiencing conflicts in the past and wasn't sure what was causing what. I figured some out from common sense (new area mod makes that area crash... mod is the cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but the rest was a mystery.
> If possible, I may PM you or post on here so everyone can benefit from the tips you have on Bash and BOSS, and pick your brain a bit. Maybe the OCN my clan TS3 if you have the time sometime since you're only 1 hour behind me. I'm EST in Ohio


No problem. I would be glad to help. Make sure you read the FAQ and manual for both Boss and Bash. Bash especially, can be very daunting compared to NMM.

PS: Here are the links for Wyre Bash and BOSS.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No problem. I would be glad to help. Make sure you read the FAQ and manual for both Boss and Bash. Bash especially, can be very daunting compared to NMM.
> PS: Here are the links for Wyre Bash and BOSS.


I can look at Bash at work, and reviewed some of that page... definitely very in depth, and a bit overwhelming just looking at it, but I've worked with some of that editting in the past when replacing items and textures and such. BOSS is blocked at work though, so i'll look at that later.

I'll definitely hit you up later sometime about getting some help. I'm rarely on Skype unless I plan to chat with someone, but you can add me as Valor958 on there. Screensharing would be a huge help lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I can look at Bash at work, and reviewed some of that page... definitely very in depth, and a bit overwhelming just looking at it, but I've worked with some of that editting in the past when replacing items and textures and such. BOSS is blocked at work though, so i'll look at that later.
> I'll definitely hit you up later sometime about getting some help. I'm rarely on Skype unless I plan to chat with someone, but you can add me as Valor958 on there. Screensharing would be a huge help lol.
> Thanks again!


Also, just in case you did not know, Nexus is not the only mod site out there that has mods for Skyrim. Nexus is simply one of the larger modding communities out there, but there are many others with mods that may only be exclusive to the site.


----------



## Tarnix

Also note that the ENB dll is prohibited to be hosted on the nexusmods website (by author's request), but the presets are not. So you need the dll from the author's website and any preset from the nexus (or you can use the boring, dull default preset







). Mods available anywhere else than nexusmods generally has the dll.

Some more pics of the WIP enb. Not especially different than some, but I did most of it (aside from some fx files that I borrowed to Skyrim Visual Immersion III, then adapted to my liking), so that's something.







Hhng limiting myself to 5 is hard


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## benben84

Im going to need a bigger gpu card than my 2gb GTX670 because with rcrn, all my texture mods, and ini changes I am at mid-40's fps, 100% gpu usage, and hitting the 2gb vram barrier... all on 1920x1080. I plan to buy a 2560x1440 monitor soon so Im going to have a problem. Anyone want a 95 Grand Marquis so I can buy a GTX690?









Tarnix, I may have to try out your ENB when its complete, they look nice!

EDIT: Stupid phone autocorrect wasnt working.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Im going to need a bigger gpu card than my 2gb GTX670 because with rcrn, all my texture mods, and ini changes I am at mid-40's fps, 100% gpu usage, and hitting the 2gb vram barrier... all on 1920x1080. I plan to buy a 2560x1440 monitor soon so Im going to have a problem. Anyone want a 95 Grand Marquis so I can buy a GTX690?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarnix, I may habe to try oit your ENB when its complete, thise look nice!


What kind of AA and shadows are you using? You should be getting >60 fps everywhere with a 670 and RCRN.


----------



## Tarnix

I seriously need to tweak my DoF... It looks good, but MYGODTHEFPS_HIT
FPS meter is in the left upper corner
Stock:


ENB (No DoF)

ENB (With DoF)


EDIT:
Interiors now doesn't look so bad anymore.
Edit2: Helps if I don't use the performance settings for this gallery. ._.


----------



## Valor958

I'm going through this thread trying to see what mods people are using and thankfully several people actually give the names of ones they're picturing or using. I'd love if more people would include what mods they're using or referencing, and any known conflicts from ENB, etc. Would probably help a lot of us out.

Loving what I'm seeing and this is a great reference thread


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What kind of AA and shadows are you using? You should be getting >60 fps everywhere with a 670 and RCRN.


AA settings in RCRN are at 8x which I believe is the highest it can go. I have ambient occlusion enabled in nvidia settings as weill as antitropic filtering at 16x and pretty much all the AA settings enabled or set to quality. I would paste a screenshot if I wasn't at work.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> AA settings in RCRN are at 8x which I believe is the highest it can go. I have ambient occlusion enabled in nvidia settings as weill as antitropic filtering at 16x and pretty much all the AA settings enabled or set to quality. I would paste a screenshot if I wasn't at work.


Check to see that your ENB SSAO is disabled?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Check to see that your ENB SSAO is disabled?


Benben84 isn't using ENB. He's using RCRN.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Benben84 isn't using ENB. He's using RCRN.


Correct. Here are m,y settings:

Nvidia
Ambient Occlusion - Quality
Anisotropic fitlering - 16x
AA - Gamma Correction - On
AA-Mode - Application Controlled
AA-Transparency - 8x(supersample)

RCRN
Preset - Pure
FXAA - On
Sharpening - On
Voumetric Fog - Subtle
No changes in Advanced Settings

Mods:
Amazing Nebula 4K
Immersive Armors 6
Birds and Flocks
Better males
Better females
UNP
Martial Arts
Enhanced Blood Textures
Horse Armors
Intricate Spider Webs
Lush Grass
Lush Trees
Ruins Clutter Improvement
Run for your Lives
Sexy Solitude
Sexy Whiterun
Skyrim HD 2k - All of them
Static Mesh Improvement Mod
Vibrant Auroras
Whiterun Trees
Natural Eyes
Migals Housecarl Beauties
UFO
Jewels of the Nord
Lanterns of Skyrim All in One
Skystars HD 4K
SkyUI
A Quality World Map
Dynamic Merchants
Better Vampires
Dance of Death
Jaysus swords
W.A.T.E.R

With RCRN off I never dip below 60fps in FRAPS. It's something to do with RCRN and probably the INI settings I have that hurt my fps somewhere.

It's worth it though:


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> AA settings in RCRN are at 8x which I believe is the highest it can go. I have ambient occlusion enabled in nvidia settings as weill as antitropic filtering at 16x and pretty much all the AA settings enabled or set to quality. I would paste a screenshot if I wasn't at work.


I would lower the AA to something like 2x. That's an FPS killer. On Vanilla, you're card will laugh at this game's "Ultra" settings, but once heavily modded, it really starts to stress our Keplers. I actually have AA disabled and use Skyrim's FXAA which was enabled through the Skyrim Configurator, so keep you RCRN FXAA. I think it looks great and keeps up performance on my 660Ti. I'm averaging about 40-60 FPS outside. I also have nvidia AO to performancec and ENB SSAO and DOF off.


----------



## Boinz

Yeah I'm not one to use AA, but dammit, the Skyrim Flora Overhaul absolutely wrecks my FPS, can't get above 35 even at 1680*1050 with my gtx 470.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Yeah I'm not one to use AA, but dammit, the Skyrim Flora Overhaul absolutely wrecks my FPS, can't get above 35 even at 1680*1050 with my gtx 470.


I know. It's beautiful isn't it?


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## wanako

Guys! check this out: Wet and Cold. Looks damn promising.

I'll be trying it our now.


----------



## Boinz

Wow, gotta get that when I get home.


----------



## Boinz

Dang, wet and cold mod download links don't work, none of them, can anyone upload it for me?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Guys! check this out: Wet and Cold. Looks damn promising.
> I'll be trying it our now.


This conflicts badly with Climates of Tamriel. kinda sad really but meh. Absolutely excellent mod for those who don't use CoT.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> This conflicts badly with Climates of Tamriel. kinda sad really but meh. Absolutely excellent mod for those who don't use CoT.


What other environment mods do you have? Maybe I can compare my list to yours and see what may be conflicting. If i'm using something you're not, i'll target there first. If we happen to match, it has to be load order or a tweak somewhere. maybe a patch i missed?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> What other environment mods do you have? Maybe I can compare my list to yours and see what may be conflicting. If i'm using something you're not, i'll target there first. If we happen to match, it has to be load order or a tweak somewhere. maybe a patch i missed?


Environmental, only CoT. I'm staying as far away from script mods as I can. They screwed up my 200+ hour save last time.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Environmental, only CoT. I'm staying as far away from script mods as I can. They screwed up my 200+ hour save last time.


Ouch man...







, well.. better luck this time









I'm thinking of making a sync folder for my saves to back them up between major mod changes with weekly syncs. Like the old Briefcase used to do in Win95 and i think XP. I hardly used it back then, but now it would be useful lol. I don't trust the cloud saves on Steam... i ran into a save wipe issue as well and lo-and-behold... cloud save SAVED the bad file and wouldn't let me revert to a past one lol.


----------



## Sugi

Spoiler: Other's Photos!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCII*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*






I love these color palettes and the DoF. What mods are you using, which ENB? What is RCRN and what does it do? I would like the similar setup!

I am currently using AAx4, 2k texture [light], lust grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, and WATER.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I love these color palettes and the DoF. What mods are you using, which ENB? What is RCRN and what does it do? I would like the similar setup!
> I am currently using AAx4, 2k texture [light], lust grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, and WATER.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I listed my mods in the post where my pics were: here
You'd have to remove Realistic Lighting to install RCRN and RCRN has it's own installer, configurator, and uninstaller so it's rather quite simple. Just make sure to read all directions to make sure you are setup for the install. RCRN link .
I highly recommend using BOSS as well to correct your load order. here.

There is a lot of reading to do before jumping into any of these programs, especially if you have a lot of hours into a save. My recommendation is to start modding with no saves, clean Skyrim install, clean ini files, and make a backup of said files. It took a lot or trial and error to get where I am at without have crashing issues and errors loading the game, which I had to read to fix each time that happened. Take your time, install one mod at a time and play the game in many different locations to make sure it doesn't crash. Some mods are not compatible even if they don't explicitly say. I loved the concept of CLARALUX and Realistic lighting but for some reason no matter what I did I couldn't get the lights from glowing large and bright so I gave up and went with RCRN and Lanterns, so far so good. My favorite ENB so far has been Opethfeldt6 ENB, but again it has issues with fog and wherever there was fog it was messed up and has black spots which following his steps didn't fix for me.

You have a good start to your mod list though.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Here are m,y settings:
> Nvidia
> Ambient Occlusion - Quality
> Anisotropic fitlering - 16x
> AA - Gamma Correction - On
> AA-Mode - Application Controlled
> AA-Transparency - 8x(supersample)
> RCRN
> Preset - Pure
> FXAA - On
> Sharpening - On
> Voumetric Fog - Subtle
> No changes in Advanced Settings
> Mods:
> Amazing Nebula 4K
> Immersive Armors 6
> Birds and Flocks
> Better males
> Better females
> UNP
> Martial Arts
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Horse Armors
> Intricate Spider Webs
> Lush Grass
> Lush Trees
> Ruins Clutter Improvement
> Run for your Lives
> Sexy Solitude
> Sexy Whiterun
> Skyrim HD 2k - All of them
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod
> Vibrant Auroras
> Whiterun Trees
> Natural Eyes
> Migals Housecarl Beauties
> UFO
> Jewels of the Nord
> Lanterns of Skyrim All in One
> Skystars HD 4K
> SkyUI
> A Quality World Map
> Dynamic Merchants
> Better Vampires
> Dance of Death
> Jaysus swords
> W.A.T.E.R
> With RCRN off I never dip below 60fps in FRAPS. It's something to do with RCRN and probably the INI settings I have that hurt my fps somewhere.
> It's worth it though:


So, RCRN can/should completely replaces all ENB, if I am understanding you correctly? Is it a huge performance hit like the ENBs? Excuse me if some of these questions would be answered in the reading for RCRN, but however I am at work with no real access to the outside world. haha!

I am currently using BOSS, it is indeed a great application, but I am too far deep into the rabbit hole sort-of-speak regarding a clean save. I sent an whole afternoon and I still couldn't make a clean save. I did disable a lot of mods and made a backup of that save file. I kept CTD during the splash screen. :S

Does RCRN allow DoF? I only got to tried DoF back when it first came out and it would destroy third player mode and it took a few seconds for it to focus correctly on the focal point. :S


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> So, RCRN can/should completely replaces all ENB, if I am understanding you correctly? Is it a huge performance hit like the ENBs? Excuse me if some of these questions would be answered in the reading for RCRN, but however I am at work with no real access to the outside world. haha!
> I am currently using BOSS, it is indeed a great application, but I am too far deep into the rabbit hole sort-of-speak regarding a clean save. I sent an whole afternoon and I still couldn't make a clean save. I did disable a lot of mods and made a backup of that save file. I kept CTD during the splash screen. :S
> Does RCRN allow DoF? I only got to tried DoF back when it first came out and it would destroy third player mode and it took a few seconds for it to focus correctly on the focal point. :S


RCRN has been out for Skyrim just about as long as ENB-(Skyrim version) has. Basically, RCRN is a suped-up version of FXAA Injector (more recently SweetFX).

The performance hit of RCRN is much, much less than ENB. But in the same regard, RCRN is not as advanced as ENB.

Things you will gain with RCRN

Far fewer graphical glitches
Better performance
All-in-one package
Things you will lose with RCRN

Dynamic and Character Shadow Fixes
Depth of Field customizations
Customizable SSAO
Sky Lighting
Parallax support
Reflections [added in last release]

So while the performance benefits are great for some, if you're really wanting a very customizable package you should go with ENB. RCRN, I feel, is more catered towards modders that don't have the horsepower to run ENB or cannot be bothered to find their own configuration. RCRN is a great 1-size-fits-all mod, I used to use it and recommend it. I just don't use it any longer.

I hope that clears it up.


----------



## Maian

I just saw this today:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27601/

It's an ENB to be used alongside RCRN, where the ENB only adds Depth of Field and some shadow enhancements, so there's not a huge FPS drop from all of the effects from a normal ENB. I'd imagine this would be a good combo for someone who can't run the normal ENB settings, but still want an enhanced Skyrim experience.


----------



## Sugi

I have used a couple of ENB and I couldn't figure out how to enable death of field in them. I have tried the Wild, The Goddness, and a few older other ones. Maian, I'll have to look into that mod. Does ENB correct the shadow stripping issue, I have yet to correct this issue.


----------



## h0thead132

Ughhh...

Clean skyrim install, and I just can't get RCRN to play nicely with SKSE... Game doesn't even launch, screen turns black like it is trying to do something then it throws me right back to my desktop...

Can run it fine without SKSE but not with...

Using SKSE Version 1.06.05 and RCRN version 3.6


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Ughhh...
> Clean skyrim install, and I just can't get RCRN to play nicely with SKSE... Game doesn't even launch, screen turns black like it is trying to do something then it throws me right back to my desktop...
> Can run it fine without SKSE but not with...
> Using SKSE Version 1.06.05 and RCRN version 3.6


Try this? I've not experienced any issues like that.

If you experience CTDswhen launching Skyrim, Make sure you have the latest DirectX runtime installed.
(if not download it here: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35)


----------



## h0thead132

Yep, first thing I tried...

Even without SKSE it crashes every time I play about 1 min in.

Going to check for AMD driver updates and such and maybe re-download most of Skyrim...

EDIT: well ok then, turns out it was my save file that was corrupted, I am OK with this. Deleted a ton of save files and used an old one and it worked fine...


----------



## utterfabrication

Are you using Afterburner OSD by any chance?


----------



## h0thead132

Always have it on.

I know ENB is not compatible with it but RCRN said it wold work perfectly.

EDIT: Also figured I would show you all why I am re-installing lol

Started out nice, got a few nice shots:



Then this happened:



Removed some mods and started over and noticed stuff like this happening, a lot...



Sooo yea, start over time...


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Always have it on.
> I know ENB is not compatible with it but RCRN said it wold work perfectly.


You can inject RCRN through the old enb 0.096 AntiFreeze patch and keep the functionality of the OSD without altering your picture or performance.

Rename the RCRN d3d9.dll to d3d9_rcrn.dll (or something else)
Open enbpatch.ini and make sure your proxy section looks like...

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_rcrn.dll

Here is a screenshot of the OSD working with RCRN injected through the old ENB patch taken by me.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Always have it on.
> I know ENB is not compatible with it but RCRN said it wold work perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> You can inject RCRN through the old enb 0.096 AntiFreeze patch and keep the functionality of the OSD without altering your picture or performance.
> 
> Rename the RCRN d3d9.dll to d3d9_rcrn.dll (or something else)
> Open enbpatch.ini and make sure your proxy section looks like...
> 
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_rcrn.dll
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the OSD working with RCRN injected through the old ENB patch taken by me.
Click to expand...

Is that afterburner's OSD? if so how did you make it look like that, mine is crappy looking and for the life of me I can't get my CPU on there correctly


----------



## utterfabrication

Change the On-Screen Display rendering mode to Raster 3D and turn on On-Screen Display shadow to get that look.

To get the cpu to show up follow the directions in this thread.

Only thing I did differently was leaving the default afterburner sensors in the OSD and adding only the CPU Core sensors from hwinfo. Cores 0-3 all on line 1 and separate columns. Changed Core 0 name to CPU and ticked the label box so it says CPU on the OSD.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

How do you know which mods are using scripts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> How do you know which mods are using scripts?


The advance ones may involve some sort of script extender, such as SKSE, but they generally write to Data/Scripts.


----------



## wanako

For those of you who haven't tried it, I recommend Brown Mountains and Rocks. I think this mod makes the entire world look absolutely excellent. I using it now and I love it. So much better than the dreary grey rocks skyrim has.


----------



## hakz

^ will try that later, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ will try that later, thanks for the heads up


This. I'm messing around with my linux box for now.


----------



## wanako

For you Immersive Armors lovers out there like me, take a look at this: Immersive Weapons. Stoked. I will so be trying this when I get home.

EDIT: Damn. not yet compatible with SkyRe. Either they will release a patch or Tendo will update SkyRe so mods like this will not require a patch. Can't wait.


----------



## wanako

Here are my entries for the day. Some of them show that Brown Rocks and Mountains mod I mentioned, which I think looks excellent.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















BTW, I normally despise Altmer with every fiber of my being, so much that any Thalmor I see, they get the instadeath treatment but...



I love these two so much! XD


----------



## Tarnix

Those rocks looks really legit.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Those rocks looks really legit.


iknowright?


----------



## Unstableiser

Why are the rocks grey? lol. They're all pretty grey where I come from


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Why are the rocks grey? lol. They're all pretty grey where I come from


From what i've seen norwegian (assuming thats the setting of skyrim) tend to be a little brownish, however i think that mod is a little to much.


----------



## Tarnix

When I'm not happy with a texture mod colors, I fix it. That's how I got my dark green grass with ENB and Lush Grass.







(It's just a handful of textures to re-color. Gimp + DDS plugin works wonder. Just use DXT3-thingy compression and tick "generate new mipmaps-thingy")

NEEDSMOREPICS GUYS!

Meanwhile.. Bought a FX-8350 earlier tonight. Let's compare them clock to clock. Mwahaha.


----------



## Valor958

Well now that i've got all my mods up and active, aside from a broken ENB (box with clouds in top left ALWAYS present when ENB is one), i need to find some scenery and take some nice pics.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> When I'm not happy with a texture mod colors, I fix it. That's how I got my dark green grass with ENB and Lush Grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's just a handful of textures to re-color. Gimp + DDS plugin works wonder. Just use DXT3-thingy compression and tick "generate new mipmaps-thingy")
> 
> NEEDSMOREPICS GUYS!
> 
> Meanwhile.. Bought a FX-8350 earlier tonight. Let's compare them clock to clock. Mwahaha.


holy! that's great! I can't seem to use the full potential of lush grass since creationkit crashes everytime I open it up.. might as well reinstall it


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> When I'm not happy with a texture mod colors, I fix it. That's how I got my dark green grass with ENB and Lush Grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's just a handful of textures to re-color. Gimp + DDS plugin works wonder. Just use DXT3-thingy compression and tick "generate new mipmaps-thingy")
> NEEDSMOREPICS GUYS!
> Meanwhile.. Bought a FX-8350 earlier tonight. Let's compare them clock to clock. Mwahaha.


Care to share the editted textures for the darker grass with Lush Grass? I'm still irked I can't use ENB... but oh well lol.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> When I'm not happy with a texture mod colors, I fix it. That's how I got my dark green grass with ENB and Lush Grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's just a handful of textures to re-color. Gimp + DDS plugin works wonder. Just use DXT3-thingy compression and tick "generate new mipmaps-thingy")


Yeah, I will probaly do that. But for now i have to focus on my last year of college


----------



## propa

prOPAs Projekt real Skin

http://postimage.org/image/mr4zxms0f/full/

http://postimage.org/image/sgl8hxy6n/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ixbjohaof/full/

http://postimage.org/image/b5utpx6j3/full/

http://postimage.org/image/r5dh9h2kv/full/

http://postimage.org/image/k3fjn9yz3/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qiekjy5ov/full/

http://postimage.org/image/l89lsnlfz/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ceipbjyhb/full/

http://postimage.org/image/o3rqwmvrj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/u5zdn4k7j/full/

http://postimage.org/image/s2oyfgken/full/

http://postimage.org/image/52ib34mkv/full/

http://postimage.org/image/vours3qrz/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xhxogfbyn/full/

http://postimage.org/image/hxqapw1u7/full/

http://postimage.org/image/mkwcrnp73/full/

http://postimage.org/image/e3wugqki7/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ncz0qute7/full/

http://postimage.org/image/s09o6d64v/full/

http://postimage.org/image/n2w3l945r/full/

http://postimage.org/image/vmfhj0ci7/full/

http://postimage.org/image/eaf4xkj0v/full/

http://postimage.org/image/oyivweszz/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xuto0cjm7/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qsvqe5g0f/full/

http://postimage.org/image/5ki1wq1jj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8fv53l5jj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/nd3m4lirz/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4yxoecvv3/full/


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> When I'm not happy with a texture mod colors, I fix it. That's how I got my dark green grass with ENB and Lush Grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's just a handful of textures to re-color. Gimp + DDS plugin works wonder. Just use DXT3-thingy compression and tick "generate new mipmaps-thingy")
> NEEDSMOREPICS GUYS!
> Meanwhile.. Bought a FX-8350 earlier tonight. Let's compare them clock to clock. Mwahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share the editted textures for the darker grass with Lush Grass? I'm still irked I can't use ENB... but oh well lol.
Click to expand...

Will have to check if I actually still use them, grass is not neon-ing right now and I did not do a backup :/


----------



## hakz

would it be possible to get denser grass without having to use creationkit?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> would it be possible to get denser grass without having to use creationkit?


I'm fairly certain you can do it with one of the values in one of the .ini files (either Skyrim.ini or SkyrimPrefs.ini, and I think it's SkyrimPrefs), I'm just unsure of which value it is.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'm fairly certain you can do it with one of the values in one of the .ini files (either Skyrim.ini or SkyrimPrefs.ini, and I think it's SkyrimPrefs), I'm just unsure of which value it is.


Skyrim.ini
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=0
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
*iMinGrassSize=100*

You can change the iMinGrassSize to show more or less grass, lower number equals more grass. Currently mine is set to 20.

However, I've not really noticed any changes below 50 so I don't promise anything.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> would it be possible to get denser grass without having to use creationkit?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain you can do it with one of the values in one of the .ini files (either Skyrim.ini or SkyrimPrefs.ini, and I think it's SkyrimPrefs), I'm just unsure of which value it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skyrim.ini
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=0
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> *iMinGrassSize=100*
> 
> You can change the iMinGrassSize to show more or less grass, lower number equals more grass. Currently mine is set to 20.
> 
> However, I've not really noticed any changes below 50 so I don't promise anything.
Click to expand...

I'm *insane* and I use iMinGrassSize=0.5 + "Dense Vegetation" mod (basically an automagic "add more grass" pre-done CK step) + Lush Grass (+ Lush Trees) + Grass and Grass (all three modes that adds more grass).

The grass alone will kill some FPS, but if used with ENB as well, the drop will me *multiplied* (40 FPS with ENB off, around 18 WITH in very grassy patches like Elvenwood (install and in skyrim console: "coc elvenwood" for quick TP to it). Then go uphill a bit. look for a dead tree triangle-thingy...


Spoiler: Elvenwood pic









Spoiler: search for this







Watch FPS dip.

EDIT # 2412512353126: Added more infos.

P.S. You probably will have more than enough grass with Lush + Dense Vegetation + Ini Tweak. Careful about broken SSAO when disabling some of those if you don't like them.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'm *insane* and I use iMinGrassSize=0.5 + "Dense Vegetation" mod (basically an automagic "add more grass" pre-done CK step) + Lush Grass (+ Lush Trees) + Grass and Grass (all three modes that adds more grass).
> The grass alone will kill some FPS, but if used with ENB as well, the drop will me *multiplied* (40 FPS with ENB off, around 18 WITH in very grassy patches like Elvenwood (install and in skyrim console: "coc elvenwood" for quick TP to it). Then go uphill a bit. look for a dead tree triangle-thingy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Elvenwood pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: search for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch FPS dip.
> EDIT # 2412512353126: Added more infos.
> P.S. You probably will have more than enough grass with Lush + Dense Vegetation + Ini Tweak. Careful about broken SSAO when disabling some of those if you don't like them.


You aren't joking! I already had the ini set to 20, lush grass and lush trees installed and just added the Grass and Grass mod. The Whiterun Stormcloak camp is a good area, I dip from 50 to 18 in that area, even less if I'm walking through it nad looking down. Yikes! Vram hit 2GB and started stuttering too lol. Maybe I should have ordered two FTW+!


----------



## Tarnix

yes, it's pretty extreme, lol.
As for VRAM usage, you could always check to install the "less-HD" version of some of your texture mods. I rarely go above 900MB on my card.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'm fairly certain you can do it with one of the values in one of the .ini files (either Skyrim.ini or SkyrimPrefs.ini, and I think it's SkyrimPrefs), I'm just unsure of which value it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.ini
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=0
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> *iMinGrassSize=100*
> 
> You can change the iMinGrassSize to show more or less grass, lower number equals more grass. Currently mine is set to 20.
> 
> However, I've not really noticed any changes below 50 so I don't promise anything.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that'd help a lot! I'll try it later when I hit home


----------



## modinn

Haven't posted a picture in a while. I'm completing my latest mod setup, I think I'm nearing completion. Here's a pic I took earlier while roaming around.



Edit: *Link to hi-res version.*


----------



## wanako

To those of you who are looking for amazing retextures of vanilla armors, I'd recommend Cabal120's aMidianBorn series. It's still a work in progress but they look absolutely incredible. They are arguably the best available. Not all of them are done yet, but he's updating all of them and plans to do weapons too.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> To those of you who are looking for amazing retextures of vanilla armors, I'd recommend Cabal120's aMidianBorn series. It's still a work in progress but they look absolutely incredible. They are arguably the best available. Not all of them are done yet, but he's updating all of them and plans to do weapons too.


Oh, WOW.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Is this CBBE mod with apache hair? what do you use for skin armor mods?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

.....


----------



## wanako

Damn, I've never gone barehand before, and they have pretty harsh looking deathmoves, mostly from wrestling or something. It was awesome.

Death Valley Driver


Looked like a Judo Throw


Looked like a chokeslam or something. Right on the rocks.


Hell, I even saw her do a German Suplex. That was awesome.


----------



## JForce06

................................nvmd.


----------



## benben84

Question for you guys...Nvidia Control Panel is not showing Skyrim installed. I've read that you simply uncheck the "Only show programs found on this computer." to setup the profile for it. My question is, I have SKSE installed, do I need to set it up using that EXE or leave it on the TESV.EXE file?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Question for you guys...Nvidia Control Panel is not showing Skyrim installed. I've read that you simply uncheck the "Only show programs found on this computer." to setup the profile for it. My question is, I have SKSE installed, do I need to set it up using that EXE or leave it on the TESV.EXE file?


I am pretty sure it will be the TESV.exe since that is still the exe for the game itself.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am pretty sure it will be the TESV.exe since that is still the exe for the game itself.


Yup. It is.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am pretty sure it will be the TESV.exe since that is still the exe for the game itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yup. It is.


Cool thanks! I'm setting up my new FTW and to be safe just clean installed the drivers again so I lost my profile.

On topic, I had to uninstall Grass and Grass, it was killing my fps, down to 18 anywhere near a large field of grass.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Question for you guys...Nvidia Control Panel is not showing Skyrim installed. I've read that you simply uncheck the "Only show programs found on this computer." to setup the profile for it. My question is, I have SKSE installed, do I need to set it up using that EXE or leave it on the TESV.EXE file?


Use Nvidia Inspector and add all the desired .EXE to the "Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" (note, not Skyrim nor leading [The]" profile.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unstableiser

Nice... branch lol.


----------



## armartins

I see all those gorgeous female characters and can't stop thinking "stupid khajiit" is there a way to make a race change with full settings without losing my savegame?


----------



## bored32




----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Nice... branch lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I see all those gorgeous female characters and can't stop thinking "stupid khajiit" is there a way to make a race change with full settings without losing my savegame?


Yes you can change your race with showracemenu, you may lose some perks but I can't remember. Anyhow nothing to lose really just try it out.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I see all those gorgeous female characters and can't stop thinking "stupid khajiit" is there a way to make a race change with full settings without losing my savegame?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Yes you can change your race with showracemenu, you may lose some perks but I can't remember. Anyhow nothing to lose really just try it out.


I know it at least resets your increased attributes (Health, Magicka and Stamina), but I was thinking it leaves your actual perks alone. I could be wrong, though. You can put the attributes back to their original values by using:

player.setav _magicka_ xx

Where 'xx' is the number (starting is 100). Change _magicka_ to _health_, _stamina_, or even _carryweight_, and you can modify those values too. If you ever just want a temporary change (like sometimes I don't feel like managing my carryweight) just use:

player.modav _carryweight_ xx

And what that does is adds the number that you put at the end to your current attribute value. This will then reset the next time you load your game (quickload or full load, doesn't matter). If you don't want to re-load to reset it, just do:

player.modav _carryweight_ -xx

Using the same value, just negative so it subtracts that amount.

Just save your game before doing it, so if it messes up your perks, you can just re-load your game so you don't lose anything.


----------



## benben84

Anyone have a good mod for high hrothgar retextures? They seem to not be covered in Skyrim HD 2k and I'm not finding one. It looks terrible!

EDIT: Found one.
Not very HD though...


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## benben84

Whiterun with no RCRN or ENB

Whiterun with The Wilds ENB, unmodified

Whiterun with The Wilds ENB, Whiterun Trees, and Skyrim HD 2k

Whiterun with The Wilds ENB, Whiterun Trees, and Sexy Whiterun, Yellow Roofs, and Dirt Roads


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I see all those gorgeous female characters and can't stop thinking "stupid khajiit" is there a way to make a race change with full settings without losing my savegame?


Changing race is bound to some bugs. Example of that is calling you a kajit when you changed to an orc. Changing sex keeps the older gender head, IIRC.
I heard that turning god mod on (tgm) before changing race helps keeping stats. Not sure about perks. There's always the leveler's tower to rebuild yourself.


----------



## utterfabrication

RCRN Legacy preset.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I see all those gorgeous female characters and can't stop thinking "stupid khajiit" is there a way to make a race change with full settings without losing my savegame?


There is a mod for it which apparently avoids the bugs of the console command.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20394


----------



## ASO7




----------



## propa

prOPAs ENB Preset closely final

http://postimage.org/image/6c0rswl2d/full/

http://postimage.org/image/i2epaadut/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7gzfc0wx1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xdt3on0kl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/bso1113tx/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qpwi21h2d/full/

http://postimage.org/image/pow9cx02t/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qfozip2g5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4514iq55x/full/

http://postimage.org/image/egdhbdwv9/full/

http://postimage.org/image/orpu41okl/full/

http://postimage.org/image/hd0ibo2p1/full/

http://postimage.org/image/xpf5f56ed/full/

http://postimage.org/image/dw31mft0l/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4pkqz5ns5/full/

http://postimage.org/image/y60d1ku5h/full/

http://postimage.org/image/gh8m9yied/full/

http://postimage.org/image/v1pp4sdd1/full/


----------



## hakz

@propa - tasty!


----------



## modinn

Good news guys (hopefully)! I was messing around with my ENB config tonight and decided to find a fix for the blue screen that comes as a result to some people using ENB and the BETA Nvidia 310.XX drivers. Although Boris mentioned something on his front page about the HD6 debluify tweak in the enbeffect.fx file as being a potential fix, this did not alleviate my problem.

The problem seems to stem from using the APPLYGAMECOLORCORRECTION code in enbeffect.fx file in your Skyrim folder.

If you open that file "enbeffect.fx" and find the line for

Code:



Code:


#define APPLYGAMECOLORCORRECTION

and change it to

Code:



Code:


// #define APPLYGAMECOLORCORRECTION

then you should no longer have the blue tint on your screen. However, you will lose some color tweaks the author of your selected config may have implemented. I'm using Project MATSO's ENB and I really can't tell a difference. Plus, I went from 22 fps to a solid 30 fps with the new drivers. I'm very happy.

Cheers!

Edit: Also, I forgot to add. Great work on that ENB preset Propa, it looks a lot like FO:NV to me in the first 5 pictures


----------



## Maian

What kind of rig does it take to run that ENB propa?


----------



## Tarnix

I don't want to answer in place of Propa, but just be sure someone gets an answer







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> What kind of rig does it take to run that ENB propa?


If your signature rig works as the numbers says, it should run fine. Last time I tried his ENB, I ran it on a Phenom X6 @ 3.7-4.0GHz and a GTX560 and I had no problem about playability. Be aware that the current *release* of Propa's ENB caps his ENB preset to 30 FPS. You may disable this limiter in the enbseries.ini file.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't want to answer in place of Propa, but just be sure someone gets an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your signature rig works as the numbers says, it should run fine. Last time I tried his ENB, I ran it on a Phenom X6 @ 3.7-4.0GHz and a GTX560 and I had no problem about playability. Be aware that the current *release* of Propa's ENB caps his ENB preset to 30 FPS. You may disable this limiter in the enbseries.ini file.


Well, I went ahead and tried it out - after all, what's the worst that could happen? It doesn't run well and I uninstall? Anyways, I had previous been running THIS ENB setting. I was getting 20-30 fps outdoors in open areas, little more in cities and stuff. This one looked a bit more feature-heavy (or however you want to call it) and so I was assuming it wouldn't run any better on my rig. I tried it out anyways, and it runs loads better! Not choppy at all (slight choppiness in the aforementioned ENB). Definitely found my new ENB for now lol.

I like the way it looks better than that other one as well, so it's a win all around! Thanks Propa!

EDIT: And by 'tried it out' I'm referring to the CoT ENB Propa has linked in his signature.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Valor958

Did anyone ever find a reason that could explain that clear box with clouds in it when I ran ENB? It was solely ENB that did it, no mod conflicts, as it happened in vanilla as well.


----------



## benben84

Well because of my son flipping my surge protector off during mod changing in Nexus manager I had to start over, reinstall Skyrim and lost my gamesave.







Somehow after turning my computer back on all the mods showed disabled and there were no checkmarks or dates by the ones I had installed. I was able to enable them again easily but they would not show installed. I decided to start over.

I've completed my new setup and found a new ENB that really pops, I love it! Will post pics tonight after work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Well because of my son flipping my surge protector off during mod changing in Nexus manager I had to start over, reinstall Skyrim and lost my gamesave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow after turning my computer back on all the mods showed disabled and there were no checkmarks or dates by the ones I had installed. I was able to enable them again easily but they would not show installed. I decided to start over.
> I've completed my new setup and found a new ENB that really pops, I love it! Will post pics tonight after work.


You can usually fix that by using a backup install log for NMM I believe.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Did anyone ever find a reason that could explain that clear box with clouds in it when I ran ENB? It was solely ENB that did it, no mod conflicts, as it happened in vanilla as well.


I had a similar problem when running enb with msi afterburner at the same time. Not a box with clouds, but I had a box in the upper left with normal colors and the rest was red and yellow.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I had a similar problem when running enb with msi afterburner at the same time. Not a box with clouds, but I had a box in the upper left with normal colors and the rest was red and yellow.


Hmm... still, a box in the same area and graphical anomalies. I'm wasn't using any OC tools or OCing at the time, so not sure what the conflict might have been really. Maybe I didn't place some ENB files in the right spots? I thought i did it right, but then again, maybe i didn't...


----------



## Maian

So _Hothtrooper44_ on the Nexus has a new armor coming out soon: Dragon Knight Armor. _ScreamingGreenMachine_ released a handful of preview shots, too.



http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/Images/173187
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/Images/173355

(SGM also has a Nord Follower, Krokr, releasing soon as well - he is shown wearing the armor in a couple of the pictures, though the actual follower won't be wearing it).

And a couple of shots from my character:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> So _Hothtrooper44_ on the Nexus has a new armor coming out soon: Dragon Knight Armor. _ScreamingGreenMachine_ released a handful of preview shots, too.
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/Images/173187
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/Images/173355


Nice armour!


----------



## Brainsick

Seriously, how long is the single player campaign for this game? It seems insanely long, im at level 35 right now, im having a blast, it blows my mind how detailed this game is, the environment and all the side quests, it's crazy! Does anybody have any official numbers?

Btw, im using CoT + Project ENB + lots of textures, looks scary good.


----------



## Sethy666

If your hardcore and just go along the main quest line(s), it wont take that long at all.

For me, the length of the game is not an issue. Im like... "oh look, a cave... lets check that out..."

The other problem I have is I change my toons once I get to level forty (40) or so. I really dont think Im ever going to finish this game


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Seriously, how long is the single player campaign for this game? It seems insanely long, im at level 35 right now, im having a blast, it blows my mind how detailed this game is, the environment and all the side quests, it's crazy! Does anybody have any official numbers?
> Btw, im using CoT + Project ENB + lots of textures, looks scary good.


Todd Howard speculated himself that there was 300+ hours of content in the game right before release. But the Radiant quest system and dynamic spawns allow for the content to never end, thus making the game endless. Dragonborn, Hearthfire, and Dawnguard have probably added around 40-60 hours of additional content.

But the main story quest is somewhere along 30-40 hours long. I personally have 155 hours played in Skyrim according to Steam, but I know I probably have at least 500 hours spent modding (creating ENB configs, Creation Kit, and testing).


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Seriously, how long is the single player campaign for this game? It seems insanely long, im at level 35 right now, im having a blast, it blows my mind how detailed this game is, the environment and all the side quests, it's crazy! Does anybody have any official numbers?
> Btw, im using CoT + Project ENB + lots of textures, looks scary good.
> 
> 
> 
> Todd Howard speculated himself that there was 300+ hours of content in the game right before release. But the Radiant quest system and dynamic spawns allow for the content to never end, thus making the game endless. Dragonborn, Hearthfire, and Dawnguard have probably added around 40-60 hours of additional content.
> 
> But the main story quest is somewhere along 30-40 hours long. I personally have 155 hours played in Skyrim according to Steam, but I know I probably have at least 500 hours spent modding (creating ENB configs, Creation Kit, and testing).
Click to expand...

^yup, this.


----------



## Maian

I have 373 hours played according to Steam. I've completed the main storyline once.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man... I feel bad. I got 430 hours recorded online and probably 200 offline. Somehow seems like I wasted a lot of time in hindsight... Oh well, back to killing Thalmor!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man... I feel bad. I got 430 hours recorded online and probably 200 offline. Somehow seems like I wasted a lot of time in hindsight... Oh well, back to killing Thalmor!


There is no better way to invest time. ANY Thalmor I see, die.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> There is no better way to invest time. ANY Thalmor I see, die.


I did the same thing on my first playthrough as a Nord. I wish they'd have made an option to side with them as an elf character and betray Skyrim...DLC maybe? haha


----------



## AbdullahG

I went on a baby bunny hunt. I'm a sick person.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I went on a baby bunny hunt. I'm a sick person.


Nice! Did it take an arrow in the knee first?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice! Did it take an arrow in the knee first?


The knees are really small targets on these things.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The knees are really small targets on these things.


Thats not an issue for a true Dragonborn


----------



## Maian

I try to snipe deer from as far as my current draw distance is... I've gotten some pretty far shots. Since my archery is leveled, it only takes 1 arrow to kill a deer/elk, so it's pretty satisfying to try to shoot one from a huge distance, and get that Bow killcam as soon as I let the first arrow go.

Unrelated pictures:


----------



## Brainsick

Bottom left pic looks awesome!!


----------



## Tarnix

Bottom right one looks epic!









I've... Stopped playing skyrim for a bit. Not sure why. Getting a bit worn out, I suppose. Waiting for monies to buy Windows 8 and I will probably try a few games again.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Bottom right one looks epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've... Stopped playing skyrim for a bit. Not sure why. Getting a bit worn out, I suppose. Waiting for monies to buy Windows 8 and I will probably try a few games again.


Bottom right one made me just realize an issue with Khajiit and game mechanics... their freaking tails are stiff lol. Even in death, that tail stands firm.









Nice pics btw! If I could ever get ENB working maybe I could compete lol. My game is pretty now, but i dont think its that pretty.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Seriously, how long is the single player campaign for this game? It seems insanely long, im at level 35 right now, im having a blast, it blows my mind how detailed this game is, the environment and all the side quests, it's crazy! Does anybody have any official numbers?
> Btw, im using CoT + Project ENB + lots of textures, looks scary good.


Depeds how you play.

play it right: 25 hour main quest + 100 side quest + 40 hour dlc.

play it "wrong" (fast, rushing): main quest within 3 hours.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Depeds how you play.
> play it right: 25 hour main quest + 100 side quest + 40 hour dlc.
> play it "wrong" (fast, rushing): main quest within 3 hours.


LOL, yeah, I can only imagine how quick things could go if you rushed the main quest.

"Hey, they're calling the Dragonborn! You must go to them!"
- "Hmm... ok, be right there!"









At that point i'm usually wandering around looking at all the new shinies and such lol. I manage my way up top around having been named Thane of pretty much everywhere lol. Maybe I delay too long?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> LOL, yeah, I can only imagine how quick things could go if you rushed the main quest.
> "Hey, they're calling the Dragonborn! You must go to them!"
> - "Hmm... ok, be right there!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point i'm usually wandering around looking at all the new shinies and such lol. I manage my way up top around having been named Thane of pretty much everywhere lol. Maybe I delay too long?


I'm at that stage of the main quest with my current character, haven't even enlisted for the Civil War, haven't been to the Dark Brotherhood, halfway through the Thieve's Guild questline, and I'm level 37. I'll probably visit the Greybeards when I'm ~45 or so lol.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'm at that stage of the main quest with my current character, haven't even enlisted for the Civil War, haven't been to the Dark Brotherhood, halfway through the Thieve's Guild questline, and I'm level 37. I'll probably visit the Greybeards when I'm ~45 or so lol.


I haven't been playing hardly at all with time split between Minecraft, Hitman, family/work, and then Skyrim lol. I'm thinking about getting my daughter (6.5) into Minecraft since she likes watching me build, but i'm not sure Skyrim would have the same appeal to her.
"Daddy, why's you shoot that man in the face with an arrow?"
- "Well sweeties... because I could" *trollface*

I played the nice guy the first two times, this time i'm being rather devious/selfish.
"So, i'm the Dragonborn AND your Thane now, eh? Guess I won't be paying for *yoink* THIS then will I... "
I earned a few bounties on accident already... stupid shopkeepers should be minding their front desk instead of following me up stairs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I haven't been playing hardly at all with time split between Minecraft, Hitman, family/work, and then Skyrim lol. I'm thinking about getting my daughter (6.5) into Minecraft since she likes watching me build, but i'm not sure Skyrim would have the same appeal to her.
> "Daddy, why's you shoot that man in the face with an arrow?"
> - "Well sweeties... because I could" *trollface*
> I played the nice guy the first two times, this time i'm being rather devious/selfish.
> "So, i'm the Dragonborn AND your Thane now, eh? Guess I won't be paying for *yoink* THIS then will I... "
> I earned a few bounties on accident already... stupid shopkeepers should be minding their front desk instead of following me up stairs.


Should tell your daughter you shot an arrow at the guy's face, because the knee is overplayed.







As for bounties from shop or inn keepers, have you tried using the bucket trick yet?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should tell your daughter you shot an arrow at the guy's face, because the knee is overplayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for bounties from shop or inn keepers, have you tried using the bucket trick yet?


bucket trick?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I don't know if they ever fixed it, but if you blind a NPC's field of vision by dropping a bucket or similar large, movable container on their heads and then rob them blind.









EDIT: Still works!


----------



## benben84

Effing Genius! lol I've done this but never thought to rob them!


----------



## Tarnix

Wow, that kind of well-thought "eyes sees like persons" system makes me grin madly.







I should abuse more of it when I'll start playing again.


----------



## xCamoLegend

I'm having some issues with Skyrim on Windows 8... Random crashing mostly tested both heavily modded, vanilla fresh install and just a few mods. There's no errors either it just closes randomly. Sometimes I can play for 2 hours, other times like 5 minutes.

Also another error I am having with heaps of texture packs is that after a while some textures will go black and purple until I restart the game. I'm not running out of video ram either gpu-z shows a max of 2600mb.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know if they ever fixed it, but if you blind a NPC's field of vision by dropping a bucket or similar large, movable container on their heads and then rob them blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Still works!


I tried to do that before, but I can't seem to correctly place the baskets on their heads. any quick tut for that? (mouse control?)


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> I'm having some issues with Skyrim on Windows 8... Random crashing mostly tested both heavily modded, vanilla fresh install and just a few mods. There's no errors either it just closes randomly. Sometimes I can play for 2 hours, other times like 5 minutes.
> Also another error I am having with heaps of texture packs is that after a while some textures will go black and purple until I restart the game. I'm not running out of video ram either gpu-z shows a max of 2600mb.


I'd try this: Go to your Steam library, right click Skyrim, go to properties--local files---verify integrity of game cache


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I tried to do that before, but I can't seem to correctly place the baskets on their heads. any quick tut for that? (mouse control?)


The videos I've seen, you have to basically roll it over their heads. Hold the bucket/basket, and put it against their shoulder and then just move it around until it rolls over the top of their head and let go.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The videos I've seen, you have to basically roll it over their heads. Hold the bucket/basket, and put it against their shoulder and then just move it around until it rolls over the top of their head and let go.


^. And to add to that, the best luck I've had is by putting it behind their head and then moving my character backwards as to roll it over their head. Like he does in this video to the second person.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I tried to do that before, but I can't seem to correctly place the baskets on their heads. any quick tut for that? (mouse control?)


I have a few:
- Containers with bigger openings are way easier to put on; baskets and kettles
- Go slow and start with the container on the other side of them from where you are standing and slowly move back away from them
- Try to align the lip of the container with the top of their head
- Due to buggy drop physics, dropping it on their heads typically causes the container to "bounce" off


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a few:
> - Containers with bigger openings are way easier to put on; baskets and kettles
> - Go slow and start with the container on the other side of them from where you are standing and slowly move back away from them
> - Try to align the lip of the container with the top of their head
> - Due to buggy drop physics, dropping it on their heads typically causes the container to "bounce" off


I have one that is infinitely more effective... just remove the head! True, it may make others look on you with a bit of disdain, or fear, but it's a dragon eat dog world out there and it's tough being an entrepreneur.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


Nice!

Not actually a screenshot, but... It's skyrim-related.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I have one that is infinitely more effective... just remove the head! True, it may make others look on you with a bit of disdain, or fear, but it's a dragon eat dog world out there and it's tough being an entrepreneur.


Why not bucket them and then remove their head? Guaranteed sneak attack.


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Congratulations. You just got this thread 500 views in 30 seconds.


Does this make my thread popular finally? I'm amazed this post is still going one year on


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why not bucket them and then remove their head? Guaranteed sneak attack.


You know, you're probably right! lol. To make sure the bucket stays on though, sneak attack with arrow to make sure the bucket STICKS to the head lol.

I think i may play some Skyrim tonight and play with some buckets







lol


----------



## AbdullahG

My first serious Skyrim pic:


A few more:





An ENB would be a great touch, but my PC can't handle those very well.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'd try this: Go to your Steam library, right click Skyrim, go to properties--local files---verify integrity of game cache


I did a fresh install you know.. I uninstalled all my mods and deleted the game and then I re downloaded the whole thing.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## 40.oz to freedom

What mods are you running DS07?


----------



## sterik01

dude... don't even ask. trust me, I've asked too.


----------



## AbdullahG

AS07 likes to hold the title for the most natural and realistic Skyrim shots








And based on how real they look, I doubt the game is playable with all the mods and tweaks.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> What mods are you running DS07?


http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone find that because they mod this game so much, they can't sit back and play it? I certainly find this a battle...


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone find that because they mod this game so much, they can't sit back and play it? I certainly find this a battle...


When I reinstalled Skyrim for a 2nd run through I actually modded as much as I could for eye candy and immersion (especially armors). It was playable and lots of fun. But I do know what you mean. My first run was half the time playing and the other half modding.

I thinkg ASO's shots are very nice but horrific FPS.... unplayable. Don't see the point in that. but... whatever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone find that because they mod this game so much, they can't sit back and play it? I certainly find this a battle...


This is why I always make sure to at least play through the game once with everything set to vanilla.







The way I see it is, mods are shiny new toys that you normally pick up, get bored with, and put it down. The problem is that mods are released so quickly for the game and make the game so much better, that we are really just playing with mods and jumping from one new toy to another.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is why I always make sure to at least play through the game once with everything set to vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it is, mods are shiny new toys that you normally pick up, get bored with, and put it down. The problem is that mods are released so quickly for the game and make the game so much better, that we are really just playing with mods and jumping from one new toy to another.


So true and I think I let this ruin my playtime with Skyrim. I was modding so much, creating ENB profiles and uploading, fixing stuff that I never played the game past level 40. One thing I never really bothered with was armors... is there an easy way of applying them to your character? I could never work out what ingredients/ resources were needed for something I had just downloaded.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone find that because they mod this game so much, they can't sit back and play it? I certainly find this a battle...


Not really. I tend to use mods that aren't too obnoxious and easy to spot; a mixture of mods that are cohesive and work well. The game looks as if it came with those textures and such. I tend to stay away from ENB mods since they stand out too much and "enhance" the game far beyond what I'm comfortable with. Plus, they kill my frames


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So true and I think I let this ruin my playtime with Skyrim. I was modding so much, creating ENB profiles and uploading, fixing stuff that I never played the game past level 40. One thing I never really bothered with was armors... is there an easy way of applying them to your character? I could never work out what ingredients/ resources were needed for something I had just downloaded.


Armor is split into 2 categories; light and heavy. If you are a bruiser, you go heavy armor. Otherwise, you go light armor. Mages prefer enchanted clothing that maximizes magicka. After you decide what type of armor, then there are a few different paths to go; smith, find, steal, buy, and my favorite... kill and take. Smithing is an OP way of leveling BTW. If you want to feel OP, smith daggers like crazy and rush daedra or dragon gear. Ingredients for alchemy or smithing? Smithing is pretty easy to figure out. You got leather, ingots, and stones. Smelt metal into ingots and refine stone. You also hunt animals for hide that you use to make leather and leather strips. All of those are materials you use to smith different stuff. Later on there are stuff like Dragon Scale, Dragon Bones, and Daedra Hearts. Dragon ingredients are really stupid BTW. They are heavy, really heavy, so you can only carry a few. If you are talking about alchemy, its really stupid simple. You eat stuff to learn their effects and combine them to make potions once you figure out what they do. Hope that helps!

EDIT: I just realize how redundant and dumb I sound tipsy...


----------



## AbdullahG

New lighting mod and less contrast:


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone find that because they mod this game so much, they can't sit back and play it? I certainly find this a battle...


haha funny you should say that, coz thats exactly what happened to me and i stopped playing, just got over it. all the modding and tweaking and crashes and faults, lost my love for the game. havnt gone back yet, but i will soon.

although i have to start again, coz my main save has bloated to like 19mb and keeps going


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> When I reinstalled Skyrim for a 2nd run through I actually modded as much as I could for eye candy and immersion (especially armors). It was playable and lots of fun. But I do know what you mean. My first run was half the time playing and the other half modding.
> I thinkg ASO's shots are very nice but horrific FPS.... unplayable. Don't see the point in that. but... whatever.


I don't agree that in order to get ASO7's level of fidelity you have to sacrifice your FPS to the point at which it becomes unplayable. I made a video if you don't believe me. Also, I personally don't think my Skyrim looks anywhere near as good as AS07's screenshots, but video will always look different from screenshots anyhow. Plus, I can't stand super bright daytime configs like Opethfeldt6 ENB (which is somewhat incompatible with CoT)






Major mods used in this video:

ENB -- Project MATSO Kyo variant for CoT (slightly altered for my use)
Nvidia Quality SSAO
Glorious Grasses
Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul High-Res
TreesHD Ultra
Lush Grass
Lush Trees
Climates of Tamriel
Minty Lightning Mod
Real Rain for CoT
Expanded Towns and Cities


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone find that because they mod this game so much, they can't sit back and play it? I certainly find this a battle...


When I re-installed, I think I must've downloaded 70~ mods.. which caused so much of a conflict I spent more time fixing it than I could be bothered playing it. It's a shame really, as there's such a great potential, but if you want all the mods, then you'll have to be prepared to sit and Wyre Bash the living daylights out of your mod folder.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


I think the reason your fps is so bad with all that grass is your using an Nvidia card. This isn't a fanboy rant or anything but for some reason AMD cards handle more grass a lot better then Nvidia. I'm using a mod called Skyrealism+lush grass + ENB with SSAO and I still mantain 40-60fps outdoors.

For anyone who wants a heap of grass (not as much as in AS07 screenshots but still a damn heap)

Try this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25370


----------



## Milamber

How would I enable these textures once installed?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> How would I enable these textures once installed?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909


Use the mod manager and BOSS to keep track of your mods and sort them.

Just download the program and then click download with manager on the mod page and activate it.

Mod Manager: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/modmanager/

Boss: http://code.google.com/p/better-oblivion-sorting-software/


----------



## MetallicAcid

WELCOME BACK MILAMBER!

HOLY CRAP, IT'S GTARMANROB!!

Feels like the old days...

I haven't played so much Skyrim either.. After I moved house, I just played to beat the game.... then after that there has been a problem with the vanilla script that was tied to a mod that i uninstalled months ago, that makes my FPS drop to 10 every minute or so...

So I had to revert to an older save, and cannot progress through the main quest without reaquiring this annoying glitch.

There is only so much fun one can have with running around and taking screen shots of interesting things before one gets bored.









Maybe it's time to buy the expansion sets?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> I think the reason your fps is so bad with all that grass is your using an Nvidia card. This isn't a fanboy rant or anything but for some reason AMD cards handle more grass a lot better then Nvidia. I'm using a mod called Skyrealism+lush grass + ENB with SSAO and I still mantain 40-60fps outdoors.
> For anyone who wants a heap of grass (not as much as in AS07 screenshots but still a damn heap)
> Try this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25370


Might have to do with the HD 7950 and HD 7970 having 3GB of VRAM vs the 2GB VRAM most TX 670s and GTX 680s have.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Use the mod manager and BOSS to keep track of your mods and sort them.
> Just download the program and then click download with manager on the mod page and activate it.
> Mod Manager: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/modmanager/
> Boss: http://code.google.com/p/better-oblivion-sorting-software/


Thanks for the reply, but I meant activating them in game so i can use them









You will have to excuse my noobness, I never got around to playing Skyrim properly, was too busy tweaking stuff and making shaders








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> WELCOME BACK MILAMBER!
> HOLY CRAP, IT'S GTARMANROB!!
> Feels like the old days...
> I haven't played so much Skyrim either.. After I moved house, I just played to beat the game.... then after that there has been a problem with the vanilla script that was tied to a mod that i uninstalled months ago, that makes my FPS drop to 10 every minute or so...
> So I had to revert to an older save, and cannot progress through the main quest without reaquiring this annoying glitch.
> There is only so much fun one can have with running around and taking screen shots of interesting things before one gets bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to buy the expansion sets?


Been a while buddy! I have made a promise to myself not to touch ENB or InjFX until I complete the game







Have you been making your own presets? Those images look good!

I am just adding some mods now so I can get a full round in, anything I should be installing that you recommend? I was after a city / town overhaul - the vanilla towns looks so bland and empty


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but I meant activating them in game so i can use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to excuse my noobness, I never got around to playing Skyrim properly, was too busy tweaking stuff and making shaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while buddy! I have made a promise to myself not to touch ENB or InjFX until I complete the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been making your own presets? Those images look good!
> I am just adding some mods now so I can get a full round in, anything I should be installing that you recommend? I was after a city / town overhaul - the vanilla towns looks so bland and empty


You can do it one of two ways.

1) Install Nexus Mod Manager and press the green "download to the manager" on the Nexus site. You can then go to the program, double click on the mod you just downloaded and BOOM! Mod Activated.

2) Download Manually from the Nexus and extract into your Data folder.

Personally I always use NMM. It's just so easy to use.

Also, the aMidianBorn armor series is absolutely excellent.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but I meant activating them in game so i can use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to excuse my noobness, I never got around to playing Skyrim properly, was too busy tweaking stuff and making shaders


For installing texture mods, like the one you used, once they're 'installed' they overwrite the default game textures. Me, personally, I don't use the Nexus Mod Manager, I do all mine manually, but I do use BOSS to sort my .esp files.

Anyways, for me, without the NMM, I just download the file from Skyrim Nexus, extract it, and move the 'textures' folder into my Skyrim/Data folder, and merge if there is already a 'textures' folder within your Skyrim/Data folder. Once you've copied it over, just start up Skyrim and the textures will take effect.

Sometimes you'll notice that some mods will have 'textures' and 'meshes' folders (sometimes within a 'data' folder). Others will just have a .ESP and .BSA file. There is a hierarchy to the order in which they're loaded. It USED to be that the .BSA files were loaded last, but Bethesda changed it a while back so the loose files (files located in your 'textures' and 'meshes' folders I mentioned) load after the .BSA files. This matters only when you have more than 1 mod overwriting the same files. If they're all .BSA's, then they have accompanying .ESP files, and whichever is loaded last is the one that takes effect.

Example: That aMidianBorn Book of Silence texture mod just affects the vanilla armor textures (it doesn't add extra armors). If you did like me, and downloaded it without the NMM, you would extract the file, and move the folders over to your Skyrim/Data folder so that they match ('textures' and 'meshes' folders go inside the 'data' folder). If you download with the NMM, you can basically just click on it and enable/disable it and so it only takes effect when you tell it to. If you download it with the NMM, also, it will put it where it's supposed to go automatically. Not all mods have NMM compatibility built into it, but I believe you can manually add mods that don't come with it, I'm just not sure how that all works since I don't use it.

Now, using BOSS to sort your .ESP files - download it HERE if you don't have it. You can install it wherever you want, it doesn't matter. It knows what to do. Though, I can't remember if you have to specify your Skyrim folder or if it locates it automatically. Once you've installed whatever mods you want to use, make sure you run the 'Skyrim Launcher' once, and click on 'Data Files' to make sure your mods are enabled (again, not sure with NMM, it may enable them automatically without this step). Then you can exit that and run BOSS and tell it to sort. It'll open up a web browser page with your results, telling you which mods are recognized and which aren't (unrecognized are just placed at the end of your load order). It'll also tell you if some mods are redundant based on what you have installed. After that, launch Skyrim however you do it, and you're good to go!

I'm not sure if I missed anything, but ask if you have more questions and I'll try to answer them if I can.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Well mil, I have tried many mods since you have been gone. I am now staying away from mods that rely on scripts, as those scripts remain attached to the save file even after the mod is uninstalled. I am also trying to keep it as lore friendly as possible... There is nothing worse than a massive "My Little Pony" flying down from the sky and breathing fire (flowers?) at all of the townspeople.

Yes, that is my own preset, it is the one that is located in my signature.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> AS07 likes to hold the title for the most natural and realistic Skyrim shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And based on how real they look, I doubt the game is playable with all the mods and tweaks.


Its not that realistic, way to bright nights, too much contrast, overbright rocks, a little hazy. Not all that realistic in my opinion. And the grass does a lot for graphical improvement.

Besides its always same time same place. Much easier to do that, than balancing a setting for all weahter conditons and other stuff. ( I know, on the blog are some different locations, but not all those shots are so amazing i find. But that's just me)

Looks great don't get me wrong, but its just the shot that makes it so natural.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Its not that realistic, way to bright nights, too much contrast, overbright rocks, a little hazy. Not all that realistic in my opinion. And the grass does a lot for graphical improvement.
> Besides its always same time same place. Much easier to do that, than balancing a setting for all weahter conditons and other stuff. ( I know, on the blog are some different locations, but not all those shots are so amazing i find. But that's just me)
> Looks great don't get me wrong, but its just the shot that makes it so natural.


Is joke is joke


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> I think the reason your fps is so bad with all that grass is your using an Nvidia card. This isn't a fanboy rant or anything but for some reason AMD cards handle more grass a lot better then Nvidia. I'm using a mod called Skyrealism+lush grass + ENB with SSAO and I still mantain 40-60fps outdoors.
> For anyone who wants a heap of grass (not as much as in AS07 screenshots but still a damn heap)
> Try this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25370


Take a screenshot like this one showing the framerate:


I tested around 10 grass mods and i get from 10 to 30fps in this area, each mod don't show the same grass quantity.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Take a screenshot like this one showing the framerate:
> 
> I tested around 10 grass mods and i get from 10 to 30fps in this area, each mod don't show the same grass quantity.


Have you got bShadowsOnGrass=0 on or off ? and where is that area? could you maybe screenshot the map


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Have you got bShadowsOnGrass=0 on or off ? and where is that area? could you maybe screenshot the map


always on, of course.

Im also using ugrids 7, 2k shadows, shadows distance @ 16000, "quality" AO from Nvidia...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> I think the reason your fps is so bad with all that grass is your using an Nvidia card. This isn't a fanboy rant or anything but for some reason AMD cards handle more grass a lot better then Nvidia. I'm using a mod called Skyrealism+lush grass + ENB with SSAO and I still mantain 40-60fps outdoors.
> For anyone who wants a heap of grass (not as much as in AS07 screenshots but still a damn heap)
> Try this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25370










This post just shows how little you know.


----------



## xCamoLegend

I know.. Not as much grass but it's still pretty close







..

Using texture pack combiner max res textures, 8k mountains and about 100 plugins in my load order. The Wilds ENB with SSAO, ugrids=7. Vram usage is hitting 2700mb :l


----------



## Milamber

What grass is that xcamo and AS07?


----------



## Milamber

double post, sorry!


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What grass is that xcamo and AS07?


Vurt's Flora Overhaul + Lush Grass + SkyRealism Grass

Vurt's: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141

Lush Grass: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288

Grass: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25370


----------



## Milamber

Thanks bud +REP


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. Not as much grass but it's still pretty close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Using texture pack combiner max res textures, 8k mountains and about 100 plugins in my load order. The Wilds ENB with SSAO, ugrids=7. Vram usage is hitting 2700mb :l


*I fixed that for you. SHOW THE AWESOME!*
More seriously, This looks great! Much more skyrim lore-friendly (or ambiance-friendly, for the matter) than neon grass.

P.S. Anyway, who cares about FPS when you can have Ze Awezomm Grazz!









And sometimes the grass doesn't want to cooperate.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> *I fixed that for you. SHOW THE AWESOME!*
> More seriously, This looks great! Much more skyrim lore-friendly (or ambiance-friendly, for the matter) than neon grass.
> P.S. Anyway, who cares about FPS when you can have Ze Awezomm Grazz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes the grass doesn't want to cooperate.


Haha thank's AS07 thought I was lying about my FPS that's all.

I'll take some screenshots when ever I see something I feel fits the screenshot code.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Vurt's Flora Overhaul + Lush Grass + SkyRealism Grass
> Vurt's: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141
> Lush Grass: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288
> Grass: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25370


Is the Grass mod better than Grass and Grass? The later one take my fps down to 13 lol


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Is the Grass mod better than Grass and Grass? The later one take my fps down to 13 lol


Of those three, Vurt's is just a texture overhaul. Lush Grass increases the size of the grass entities (or whatever you call it) so they appear larger and more full. SkyRe Grass increases the amount of grass entities, but not the size. The increase in size does nothing to FPS, but the increase in amount puts a larger load on your hardware which is why it results in an FPS loss.

I use a mod that's called Glorious Grasses, it's similar to SkyRe Grass in that it adds more grass objects, but I don't believe they add the same number. The more you add, the heavier the impact on your FPS.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Of those three, Vurt's is just a texture overhaul. Lush Grass increases the size of the grass entities (or whatever you call it) so they appear larger and more full. SkyRe Grass increases the amount of grass entities, but not the size. The increase in size does nothing to FPS, but the increase in amount puts a larger load on your hardware which is why it results in an FPS loss.
> I use a mod that's called Glorious Grasses, it's similar to SkyRe Grass in that it adds more grass objects, but I don't believe they add the same number. The more you add, the heavier the impact on your FPS.


I'm going to have to test SkyRe Grass against Grass and Grass to check the difference out and see if one is less of an fps hit.


----------



## AbdullahG

I hate lighting mods. I can't find one that doesn't saturate the colors, and the ones that don't make the sky super bright. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I hate lighting mods. I can't find one that doesn't saturate the colors, and the ones that don't make the sky super bright. Anyone have any suggestions?


This is the only realistic lighting with customization config I like. Use it with realistic lighting 3.31 only. The .ini doesn't translate so well to newer versions unfortunately.


----------



## p0isonapple

Skyrim Modding is a harsh mistress. Just got all my mods re-installed, configured, and tuned to the point of being ready to play and begin taking screenshots. Got my character to level 4 and was absolutely loving the work I had done. Jumped in today, and I get a CTD after attempting to load any of my saved games. *sigh*


----------



## Locust666

Some Pics of a very much modded skyrim using a heavily altered enb with my own script making up well over 50%, took me a while but it was worth it


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locust666*
> 
> Some Pics of a very much modded skyrim using a heavily altered enb with my own script making up well over 50%, took me a while but it was worth it


And the quality shows... nicely done


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I'm going to have to test SkyRe Grass against Grass and Grass to check the difference out and see if one is less of an fps hit.


Glorious glass is less of a hit, but it's also less grass. Give Skyrealism a try and if your fps takes a plunge. Try turning off grass shadowing.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> 
> I know.. Not as much grass but it's still pretty close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Using texture pack combiner max res textures, 8k mountains and about 100 plugins in my load order. The Wilds ENB with SSAO, ugrids=7. Vram usage is hitting 2700mb :l


Mine is very similair, i'm using Vurts + immersive grass lite.


----------



## gtarmanrob

I fired this up the other day, running without an enb as I prefer it for now.

But, is climates of Tamriel still worth running? I have it installed still, but from memory it used to cause the most mod confliction


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> I fired this up the other day, running without an enb as I prefer it for now.
> But, is climates of Tamriel still worth running? I have it installed still, but from memory it used to cause the most mod confliction


Na it's fine but if you're going to use a ENB you need to use one that's built for it.. To give you an idea of not conflicting. Here's my load order.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dawnguard.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
CLARALUX - More and Brighter Lights.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
SPIKE.esm
MagicDuel.esm
WinterholdDestruction.esm
EagleEyePerk.esm
Brawl Bugs CE.esp
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Rainbows.esp
RevampedExteriorFog.esp
BWS.esp
Improved Combat Sounds v2.2.esp
Phenderix's Magic Sounds Improved.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-VanillaNights-Lvl-3.esp
Skyrim Shadow Striping Fix.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
Ars Metallica.esp
Ars Metallica - Dawnguard.esp
Better Skill and Quest Books Names.esp
Carriage1.esp
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
Perks Unbound - Helmless Warrior.esp
Perks Unbound - Dawnguard.esp
PilgrimsDelight.esp
SabreFurBag.esp
ShootingStars.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
Unique BOOZE Bottles.esp
Convenient Horses.esp
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
Footprints.esp
SkyUI.esp
iHUD.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
DK_Armor_By_Hothtrooper44.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
nordicrangerarmor.esp
Northborn Fur Hoods.esp
Ritual Armor of Boethiah.esp
Dr_Bandolier.esp
DeadlyDragons.esp
Quest_AndTheRealmsOfDaedra.esp
Quest_NoMercy.esp
RiverwoodHuntingCabin.esp
Quest_SeaOfGhosts.esp
SkyrimChimneysRW.esp
The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp
Quest_TheBiggerTheyAre.esp
Acquisitive Soul Gems.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
BlockSparkles.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
MageFriendlyDragonPriestMasks.esp
OpenFaceGuardHelmets.esp
Proper Aiming.esp
SkyRealism - Grass.esp
ExpandedWinterholdRuins.esp
AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
MidasSkyrim.esp
Phenderix's Magic Evolved - Cleaned.esp
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
Better Stealth AI for Followers.esp
ezpick.esp
Sneak Tools.esp
Sneak Tools Vanilla Hoods.esp
Sneak Tools Vanilla Masks.esp
The Dance of Death.esp
Crimson Tide - Blood.esp
ABT - Faster Arrows Improved +100%.esp
ABT - Faster Bolts Improved +100%.esp
ABT - Progressive Damage (Vanilla).esp
dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
Beards.esp
HothFollower.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
My Home Is Your Home.esp
Slightly Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
CompanionValfar.esp
Follower Trap Safety.esp
CerwidenCompanion.esp
moveit.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
getSnowy.esp
WATER.esp
GreenWaterFix_v2withDawnguard.esp
SKSE Hotkeys.esp
WetandCold.esp
Merged.esp


----------



## Tarnix

I don't know if you guys knew, but Eclipse_Ra started fixing some quests.
I found that 5 minutes ago.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=113154035


Spoiler: Description



Here are some fixes for quests in skyrim.
I started playing through skyrim again and here are some quest bugs i have noticed and fixed so far.
These fixes were created and tested on patch 1.8.151.0.7
This mod is compatible and tested with the following official DLCs HD Textures, Hearthfire & Dawnguard.

V 1.04
;

; Name: Waking Nightmare
; ID: DA16
;
; Bugs Desc:
; After you release the miasma saving (also autosaving) will cause the game to crash to desktop.

;

; Name: Toying With The Dead
; ID: FreeformRiften21
;
; Bugs Desc:
; After you have brought Vekel the four books he will neither reward you nor take the books,
; but the quest will be completed.

;

; Name: The Pale Lady
; ID: dunFrostmereCryptQST
;
; Bugs Desc:
; Approaching the Frostmere Crypt does not trigger the starting quest scene and therefore the
; quest will not start.

V 1.03
;

; Name: Blood on the Ice
; ID: MS11
;
; Bugs Desc:
; If you go outside Hjerim after starting the quest the guard and the witnesses will
; be removed, you will then get the objective 'Gain access to Hjerim'. Changed this to
; happen only after you have questioned the witnesses and asked the jarl's steward
; if you are allowed to help with the investigation.
;
; If you don't sell the Strange Amulet to calixto it will get stuck in your inventory.
; Changed this so that when you talk to Wuunferth in jail about the amulet it will be
; identified as the Necromancers Amulet. (fix works retroactively)

;

; Name: In My Time Of Need
; ID: MS08
;
; Bugs Desc:
; If you help Saadia the Alik'r guards at whiterun will never be removed. (fix works retroactively)
; If you help Saadia you will not gain any favor points with her. (not sure if this matters)

;

; Name: Repairing the Phial
; ID: MS12b
;
; Bugs Desc:
; After completing the quest all briar hearts you have in your inventory will be quest items and
; cannot be removed. (fix works retroactively)

V 1.00
;

; Name: The Blessings of Nature
; ID: T03
;
; Bugs Desc:
; The dead tree remains after sapling is planted. (fix works retroactively)

;

; Name: Discerning the Transmundane
; ID: DA04
;
; Bugs Desc:
; Septimus sometimes gets stuck while reading the book.
; Lexicon Cube & Extractor are quest items after quest is complete. (fix works retroactively)

;

; Name: Civil War Misc Quest (Report to the jarl of whiterun)
; ID: CWPostWhiterunObj
;
; Bugs Desc:
; The objective cannot be completed after the Civil War quest has been completed. (fix works retroactively)

;

; Name: A Return To Your Roots
; ID: NN01
;
; Bugs Desc:
; The counter for Crimson Nirnroot in the journal only count one per drop, if you drop, pickup or eat
; several Crimson Nirnroots it makes the counter inaccurate and can even go on the minus side.
; (fix works retroactively)

;

; Name: Finn's Lute
; ID: BardsCollegeLute
;
; Bugs Desc:
; If you find the lute and start the quest after, the objective "Find Finn's Lute" will never be
; removed from the journal. (fix works retroactively)
;
; You can tell Inge that you have found the lute even though the quest is completed
; (no reward will be given after first time). (fix works retroactively)

;

; Name: Rjorn's Drum
; ID: BardsCollegeDrum
;
; Bugs Desc:
; Same as Finn's Lute

;

; Name: Pantea's Flute
; ID: BardsCollegeFlute
;
; Bugs Desc:
; Same as Finn's Lute with the repeating conversation bug if flute was found and quest started after.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't know if you guys knew, but Eclipse_Ra started fixing some quests.
> I found that 5 minutes ago.
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=113154035
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Description
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some fixes for quests in skyrim.
> I started playing through skyrim again and here are some quest bugs i have noticed and fixed so far.
> These fixes were created and tested on patch 1.8.151.0.7
> This mod is compatible and tested with the following official DLCs HD Textures, Hearthfire & Dawnguard.
> V 1.04
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Waking Nightmare
> ; ID: DA16
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; After you release the miasma saving (also autosaving) will cause the game to crash to desktop.
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Toying With The Dead
> ; ID: FreeformRiften21
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; After you have brought Vekel the four books he will neither reward you nor take the books,
> ; but the quest will be completed.
> ;
> 
> ; Name: The Pale Lady
> ; ID: dunFrostmereCryptQST
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; Approaching the Frostmere Crypt does not trigger the starting quest scene and therefore the
> ; quest will not start.
> V 1.03
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Blood on the Ice
> ; ID: MS11
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; If you go outside Hjerim after starting the quest the guard and the witnesses will
> ; be removed, you will then get the objective 'Gain access to Hjerim'. Changed this to
> ; happen only after you have questioned the witnesses and asked the jarl's steward
> ; if you are allowed to help with the investigation.
> ;
> ; If you don't sell the Strange Amulet to calixto it will get stuck in your inventory.
> ; Changed this so that when you talk to Wuunferth in jail about the amulet it will be
> ; identified as the Necromancers Amulet. (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: In My Time Of Need
> ; ID: MS08
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; If you help Saadia the Alik'r guards at whiterun will never be removed. (fix works retroactively)
> ; If you help Saadia you will not gain any favor points with her. (not sure if this matters)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Repairing the Phial
> ; ID: MS12b
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; After completing the quest all briar hearts you have in your inventory will be quest items and
> ; cannot be removed. (fix works retroactively)
> V 1.00
> ;
> 
> ; Name: The Blessings of Nature
> ; ID: T03
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; The dead tree remains after sapling is planted. (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Discerning the Transmundane
> ; ID: DA04
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; Septimus sometimes gets stuck while reading the book.
> ; Lexicon Cube & Extractor are quest items after quest is complete. (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Civil War Misc Quest (Report to the jarl of whiterun)
> ; ID: CWPostWhiterunObj
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; The objective cannot be completed after the Civil War quest has been completed. (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: A Return To Your Roots
> ; ID: NN01
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; The counter for Crimson Nirnroot in the journal only count one per drop, if you drop, pickup or eat
> ; several Crimson Nirnroots it makes the counter inaccurate and can even go on the minus side.
> ; (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Finn's Lute
> ; ID: BardsCollegeLute
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; If you find the lute and start the quest after, the objective "Find Finn's Lute" will never be
> ; removed from the journal. (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> ; You can tell Inge that you have found the lute even though the quest is completed
> ; (no reward will be given after first time). (fix works retroactively)
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Rjorn's Drum
> ; ID: BardsCollegeDrum
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; Same as Finn's Lute
> ;
> 
> ; Name: Pantea's Flute
> ; ID: BardsCollegeFlute
> ;
> ; Bugs Desc:
> ; Same as Finn's Lute with the repeating conversation bug if flute was found and quest started after.


Is it any different than the Skyrim Unofficial Patch?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is it any different than the Skyrim Unofficial Patch?


Seems to be.
Quote:


> Dunno if these fixes are already in the unofficial skyrim patch...
> Then again it seems like the unofficial skyrim patch only fixes minor 'model' and visual based things... Not internal game quests and such.


----------



## AbdullahG

Might try it in that case.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey, these are some pics from Whiterun at night:


----------



## Saq

My current Skyrim Elf character: also does anyone know of a good mod to give my character a light tan?


----------



## DoubleR88

I need some Help

This is how it looks like, when i try to dive into water.

problem: this effect wasnt before the last patch 1.5, ive heard the last patch caused this damage?

i updated just now W.A.T.E.R. but it doesnt helped me.

i need to dive, because i have to do something under water during a Quest.

Someone got a idea?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> I need some Help
> This is how it looks like, when i try to dive into water.
> problem: this effect wasnt before the last patch 1.5, ive heard the last patch caused this damage?
> i updated just now W.A.T.E.R. but it doesnt helped me.
> i need to dive, because i have to do something under water during a Quest.
> Someone got a idea?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14007 - *Green Water Fix Mod.*

Edit: 69th post


----------



## DoubleR88

sorry i found it^^

but other question, what do they mean i will lose my enb settings for bDoDepthOfField? can i recover them with setting the value back to 1?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> sorry i found it^^
> but other question, what do they mean i will lose my enb settings for bDoDepthOfField? can i recover them with setting the value back to 1?


Leave bDoDepthOfField=1 on 1 in SkyrimPrefs and use greenwaterfix

Also use BOSS to sort your load order. Just google BOSS google code.


----------



## DoubleR88

thx bro


----------



## jacobrjett




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> sorry i found it^^
> but other question, what do they mean i will lose my enb settings for bDoDepthOfField? can i recover them with setting the value back to 1?


You won't lose the Depth of Field effect everywhere, just under water. For some reason, ENB and any custom water mod conflict with the depth of field, and cause that opaque green water. The 'Fix' just disables depth of field underwater so you can see. Though, I've been using Propa's ENB settings (with Climates of Tamriel) and I can see like normal underwater, so I don't know if it's Propa's ENB settings or Climates of Tamriel, but one of them fixes it without needing to disable the underwater DoF.


----------



## spacin9guild

Here's a few widescreen shots. You'll have to blow them up yourselves with paint. It's breathtaking to play this wide.


----------



## h0thead132

Stepped away from Skyrim for a while and just decided to start playing again the other night, all my mods and such were fine when I left them, perfectly stable and everything, RCRN was playing nice with both ENB and SKSE plus tons of mods, no issues. Now.... can't even launch the game.... get to main menu and it just loads forever, figured it was the memory max in on of my cfg files, cranked it up the max 4gb and it loads but if I try to go anywhere near Riverwood it just boots me to desktop... have already re-installed everything with no fix... gahhh, this game gets on my nerves sometimes...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Stepped away from Skyrim for a while and just decided to start playing again the other night, all my mods and such were fine when I left them, perfectly stable and everything, RCRN was playing nice with both ENB and SKSE plus tons of mods, no issues. Now.... can't even launch the game.... get to main menu and it just loads forever, figured it was the memory max in on of my cfg files, cranked it up the max 4gb and it loads but if I try to go anywhere near Riverwood it just boots me to desktop... have already re-installed everything with no fix... gahhh, this game gets on my nerves sometimes...


When was the last time you've played successfully? There was a patch for Skyrim not too long ago, your SKSE could be out of date.


----------



## h0thead132

It was only like two weeks but even with the updated SKSE I still get random ctd even with everything else stock... Looking into drivers now... Or maybe there is an error in one of my recoded INI files...



Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs.ini



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=4000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=1e+007
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
iActorShadowCountInt=6
iActorShadowCountExt=4

fSpecularLODStartFade=2000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500

iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=2
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1

bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920

fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=24000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=28000.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007

iScreenShotIndex=300
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.15
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
bDrawShadows=1

bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bDeferredShadows=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=28000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.4050
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0300
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
bUseKinect=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=2048

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=24

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=0
uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1





Spoiler: Skyrim.ini



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uGridsToLoad=11
uInterior Cell Buffer=72
uExterior Cell Buffer=144

fMasterFilePreLoadMB=128.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456

sIntroSequence=DISABLED.BIK

[Display]
fDecalLifetime=900.0000
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=4187593113
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1



I don't have RCRN or ENB installed yet so I believe some of those settings aren't changed yet.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

My Mods:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Active Mod Files:


Spoiler



[xml]
00 Skyrim.esm
01 Update.esm
02 Dawnguard.esm
03 ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
04 SPIKE.esm
05 invinciblehawkfix.esp
06 Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp [Version 1.2.5]
07 Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp [Version 1.1.3]
08 BWS.esp
09 Improved Combat Sounds v2.1.esp
0A Rooster At Dawn v1.0.esp
0B ClimatesOfTamriel-VanillaNights-Lvl-1.esp
0C ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
0D ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Cold.esp
0E EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
0F Fantasy Music Overhaul Redone.esp
10 StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
11 Ars Metallica.esp [Version 1.1.3]
12 Ars Metallica - Dawnguard.esp [Version 1.1.3]
13 Auto Unequip Helmet.esp
14 Birds.esp
15 Bring Out Your Dead.esp [Version 1.1.3]
16 dbmisc.esp
17 ScenicCarriages.esp
18 skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp
19 Convenient Horses.esp
1A Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
1B Footprints.esp
1C WetandCold.esp
1D Cloaks.esp
1E hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
1F DeadlyDragons.esp
20 buildablehouse.esp
21 Better Dynamic Snow.esp
22 BlockSparkles.esp
23 Headtracking.esp
24 Riften Bigger Trees.esp
25 Skyrim bigger trees.esp
26 SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp
27 dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
28 Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge.esp
29 dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
2A Realistic Running Speed.esp
2B BetterDualCasting.esp
2C BetterMagic_FULL.esp
2D BetterMasterSpells.esp
2E BetterSpellFinishers.esp
2F DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
30 Realistic crime report radius.esp
31 Duel - Combat Realism.esp
32 The Dance of Death.esp
33 BetterSpellMastery.esp
34 BetterMageArmor.esp
35 TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
36 UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
37 UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
38 getSnowy.esp
39 WATER.esp
3A Blacksmithforge water fix.esp
3B Bashed Patch, 0.esp
3C ASIS-Dependency.esp
3D ASIS.esp
3E DotSAMRobe.esp
[/xml]






This is along with 1K Textures using the Texture Pack Combiner v1.71 with ALL the sub folders combined and using the STEP Project Guide. The Skyrim Configurator Mod helped when selecting the "Threaded" check box for cpu use, helps gain FPS for textures to load appropriately. Moreover, I'm using The Wilds 3.0 ENB, No SSAO. UGRIDS set to 5 (default), if any highter... CTD galore. I have the 310.70 WHQL installed. Play time is 63hrs, Pure Mage level 29, MASTER difficulty with astronomical deaths. He will learn all the schools of Magic first then smith, and alchemy. This took me literally a year to get a good solid game to never CTD and on my 4th and final character to hopefully beat the game with. Game plays flawlessly. Of course there are the occasional bugs such as dogs levitating, LOL. Enjoy the pictures.

EDIT: 40-55 FPS outdoors and 50-60 FPS indoors, Heavy Forest Areas 30-45 FPS with 1000-1500 vRAM use. Without ENB, 70-80 FPS outdoors, 90-120 FPS indoors, Heavy Forest Areas 60-80 FPS with 1000-1350 vRAM use.

Janessa the Assassin shot a fish, notice the distance.



Scenery



Meeko Looking at Dovakin after killing a Forest Dragon from a bounty note



Drauger eyes, I know how to use the console to get rid of it, but I let it sit for now (Random NPC)



Carebear Not



On my way to the Azura Quest line and came across bandits and giants fighting each other



Frost Dragon that I killed and wasn't able to steal his soul



Janessa using her bow again to kill a novice conjurer


----------



## h2spartan




----------



## orphennoc




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orphennoc*


so what happened? why'd you take out your last set?

Here are some of mine:


Spoiler: Warning: 56K not welcomed here


----------



## wanako

So here I am, riding just past Whiterun towards Solitude, and I hear a loud boom with someone yelling afterwards. The voice sounds familiar. In the distance I see this taking place:



I'm all thinking "W.T.F?"

So I quickly ride over to the burned house and find this mofo:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










How the hell did he get in my game??? This is the most immersion-breaking thing I've ever experienced in this game. After a little digging, I found out that I downloaded this mod quite a while ago for the lulz, but never passed there and didn't trigger it. I had completely forgotten about it. Lulz were, indeed, had.


----------



## AbdullahG

LINK LINK LINK!!!!


----------



## Tarnix

edit: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7375


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7375


yeah, this. ^^ It's the ONLY mod I've gotten from the Workshop.
It's an official mod for Skyrim by Valve Corporation/ApertureLabs.

It was hilarious.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## jim2point0

It's been a long time since I've played Skyrim. Been thinking about going back and doing another playthrough.













That last one was an in-game screenshot. I used a certain weather type that turned all solid objects black and sky white. Very interesting.


----------



## Unstableiser

Very awesome.


----------



## Shiroi14




----------



## Shiroi14




----------



## AbdullahG

Amazing...the Gildergreen tree decided to never grow back after planting a new sapling...



If anyone knows a fix around this, please inform me of it.


----------



## Unstableiser

Put a children's play area there, the kids in Whiterun need something better to.


----------



## benben84

Serana, I thought I told you to keep your horse outside!


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*


Which enb mod are you using?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Which enb mod are you using?


Most of those screens are using The Wilds ENB along with Realistic Lighting with Customization, I really liked this setup and it gave a very warn/inviting feel to the game. I've recently switched to using Climates of Tamriel along with prOPAs_ENB_for_CoT with some pieces of the Wilds such as sun and sunglare textures. The later one gives a more realistic feeling to the game which is what I ultimately wanted to go with, mad props to prOPA for his work! I'm also using Enhanced Lights and FX and Lanterns of Skyrim to round off all the lighting.


----------



## jim2point0

I'm replaying the game from the get-go. Had to get re-acquainted with mods. I'll post a few highlights so far... but it's really hard to just pick a few. Looks mind-blowing in motion. Not sure how I feel about the black bars. I go back and forth with them. Sometimes it feels like a movie in motion... other times I just wanna see my damn feet.


----------



## DoubleR88

nice work guys.

i have a question. im using Gionights old ENB Settings with tatsodushi v102.
Is there a newer one of this version with his settings?


----------



## kzone75

Serana chillaxing by the fire..


----------



## Kavster12

Thought this was so boss when I saw it. Also my new wallpaper.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Amazing...the Gildergreen tree decided to never grow back after planting a new sapling...
> 
> If anyone knows a fix around this, please inform me of it.


Maybe you just gave it too much fertilizer.









In all seriousness however, try this:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12254


----------



## jim2point0

Dis gon be my new horse!



Also.... SPAAAAAAAAAAAAACE



Did a quick test with Fimbulvinter ENB. I like it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Thought I'd reinstall Skyrim to play Dawnguard and dusted off Unreal Cinema while I was at it.





Going to have a play at some point and update it I think.


----------



## jim2point0

Fimbulvinter makes for some great colors. So clean!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## TinDaDragon

Ok cool people with nice rigs and screen shots

I managed to install the basic mods from STEP, but I feel like I did something wrong

Look at this piece of rock



I feel like this is very low detail


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ok cool people with nice rigs and screen shots
> I managed to install the basic mods from STEP, but I feel like I did something wrong
> Look at this piece of rock
> 
> I feel like this is very low detail


Did you download any rock mods or Skyrim 2K?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did you download any rock mods or Skyrim 2K?


This. I had this problem too. Disabled 2k I think and it looked much better.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 
> That last one was an in-game screenshot. I used a certain weather type that turned all solid objects black and sky white. Very interesting.


It doesn't necessarily turn everything black or white. It just increases the contrast so high that all shadows are solid black, and the sky turns bright white. If you try that weather type out at like 7 or 8am in the game, if you face the sun, your character is half black and half white.

When I was using that weather type, I was using THIS MOD. The full file comes with 'lens types' (just different FOVs), and simple batch commands for different weather types (with Screenshots for comparison - except that Black and White one isn't in the screenshots). There is a separate download for just Weather types though.

But yea, that weather type makes for some cool screenshots if you get good angles. I first discovered it after looking at the early screenshots by Dead End Thrills.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did you download any rock mods or Skyrim 2K?


No, i do not have the 2k mod.

Here are some more pictures.





Should I be using the 2k mod?

Also, if I should, would the installation of the 2k mod affect the other mods? In the older versions of STEP, they had to be installed in order.


----------



## benben84

TinDaDragon...

Those look like stock textures, have you installed any texture replacers yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> No, i do not have the 2k mod.
> Here are some more pictures.
> Should I be using the 2k mod?
> Also, if I should, would the installation of the 2k mod affect the other mods? In the older versions of STEP, they had to be installed in order.


You have to remember, Skyrim is a console port with very little polishing done to make it a nice "PC" game. That is why the textures are lackluste and menus and overall UI is subpar. It is not that it is low details, but rather stock textures just are not high enough resolution. I would install Skyrim 2K first usually. It usually won't affect other mods unless they are replacing what those mods did (existing texture replacers for stock grass, rocks, tress, ect), in which case you need to consider yourself, which one you prefer. There are unfortunately some mods out there that were not created with Skyrim 2K in mind and there may be graphical anomalies such as grass growing in bathtubs and what not.


----------



## benben84

Difference between stock tree size and installing Skyrim Bigger Trees.


HD tree textures and LODs are a must with this mod!


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You have to remember, Skyrim is a console port with very little polishing done to make it a nice "PC" game. That is why the textures are lackluste and menus and overall UI is subpar. It is not that it is low details, but rather stock textures just are not high enough resolution. I would install Skyrim 2K first usually. It usually won't affect other mods unless they are replacing what those mods did (existing texture replacers for stock grass, rocks, tress, ect), in which case you need to consider yourself, which one you prefer. There are unfortunately some mods out there that were not created with Skyrim 2K in mind and there may be graphical anomalies such as grass growing in bathtubs and what not.


This ^

You really have to play around with the order you install them and which files you overwrite when installing to find the ones you like. I've installed the texture mods about 12 dozen times in different ways to find which ones for each objects I prefer. For example, compare the Whiterun walls from say the road near Honingbrew. The stock walls look great from that distance but when I install 2K, the walls looks terrible as you can see the seams and where the texture makes the wall look like squares. I usually skip that specific file during install or overwrite it with another from a different texture mod. I wish I had some screenshots to show you.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Difference between stock tree size and installing Skyrim Bigger Trees.
> 
> 
> HD tree textures and LODs are a must with this mod!


I love this mod. Makes the world look completely different and more beautiful, ESPCIALLY around Riften and Iverstead area. I use the medium size trees, which are still bigger than vanilla because I thought they were too big and it was dropping my FPS like crazy on my 660Ti.

Here are mine for the day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










That Ancient Nord Armor texture looks HORRIBLE! I'm downloading the newest version of AmidianBorn Book of Silence where Cabal has retextured this armor. It looks awesome!


----------



## Kavster12

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2146#content

I personally think this mod with an awesome ENB looks great.

Have yet to try it along side 2k but alone it looks sweet.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2146#content
> I personally think this mod with an awesome ENB looks great.
> Have yet to try it along side 2k but alone it looks sweet.


Yup, it looks incredible on top of Skyrim2K and with The Wilds ENB I'm using. I've been using SHD since I learned about modding the game back in December of 2011.


----------



## Boinz

Usually I'll install the 2k textures mod FIRST, then whatever texture mod conflicts or "overlaps" i'll let it overwrite the areas that the 2k textures conflict with. Like the W.A.T.E.R or S.M.I.M mod.


----------



## jim2point0




----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*


Love your screens! What FPS you getting here? I wish I could get my Skyrim that sharp while still having playable frames.


----------



## jim2point0

The sharpness comes from playing at 3840x2160. The latest versions of ENB don't allow you to use anti-aliasing, so the only way to get it is downsampling. I also use SweetFX with SMAA, but it doesn't help much. Its a bit overrated. Really just is it for last minute color correction for the things I can't do in ENB (because I suck at it).

Anyways, I have 2 680s so FPS isn't a problem even at that resolution. Average is around 30 FPS, which is fine for a game like this. Higher indoors.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ok men

Here's a list of my mods

The unchecked ones were installed manually
And here's what it looks like








http://postimage.org/gallery/9sif9hco/daefa58a/


----------



## modinn

My WIP config for v126. I'm going for a very atmospheric, fantasy look rather than realistic this go-around. The night time is very Witcher 2 influenced, but I'll post more of them once I feel night-time is more fleshed out. Please don't mind the blurriness (I play with a dynamic DoF that blurs objects that are a high distance from the player, and I will offer other DoF versions)

Please let me know what you all think! I'm always looking for suggestions.






















http://imgur.com/Y3cts


----------



## modinn

-edit- double post


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ok men
> Here's a list of my mods
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unchecked ones were installed manually
> And here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/gallery/9sif9hco/daefa58a/


Where were you for these screenshots? I'd like to go to that same place and take some to see the difference. Not sure about the LITE versions but maybe they just aren't nearly as good as the FULL ones.


----------



## Kavster12

Whats the easiest way to uninstall Skyrim? Just hit uninstall on add/remove programs and then put the disc in and re-install through steam right?
Im trying to get rid of some mods I manually installed and it kinda ruined my mods and game folder.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Whats the easiest way to uninstall Skyrim? Just hit uninstall on add/remove programs and then put the disc in and re-install through steam right?
> Im trying to get rid of some mods I manually installed and it kinda ruined my mods and game folder.


Just go in to the install directory in steam and delete everything in the skyrim folder except VCRedist, DotNetFX, DirectX10, and the Data Folder.

Then go into the data folder and delete anything that looks like it doesn't belong.

Then just do a "Verify Integrity Of Game Cache" in steam and it will download the few files that were deleted (should be less than 200mb)

That is what I do when stuff gets out of hand, If you want to do a full uninstall, in steam right click on Skyrim and click "Delete Local Content" (after backing up any save files just in case) then delete the skyrim folder, and reinstall.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Just go in to the install directory in steam and delete everything in the skyrim folder except VCRedist, DotNetFX, DirectX10, and the Data Folder.
> Then go into the data folder and delete anything that looks like it doesn't belong.
> Then just do a "Verify Integrity Of Game Cache" in steam and it will download the few files that were deleted (should be less than 200mb)
> That is what I do when stuff gets out of hand, If you want to do a full uninstall, in steam right click on Skyrim and click "Delete Local Content" (after backing up any save files just in case) then delete the skyrim folder, and reinstall.
> Hope this helps


Cheers


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Just go in to the install directory in steam and delete everything in the skyrim folder except VCRedist, DotNetFX, DirectX10, and the Data Folder.
> Then go into the data folder and delete anything that looks like it doesn't belong.
> Then just do a "Verify Integrity Of Game Cache" in steam and it will download the few files that were deleted (should be less than 200mb)
> That is what I do when stuff gets out of hand, If you want to do a full uninstall, in steam right click on Skyrim and click "Delete Local Content" (after backing up any save files just in case) then delete the skyrim folder, and reinstall.
> Hope this helps


Sorry for the double post but woah! Its doing a 4.8GB download....


----------



## jim2point0

Some more vanity shots of my new character. She's just so darn photogenic.











RAWR!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Where were you for these screenshots? I'd like to go to that same place and take some to see the difference. Not sure about the LITE versions but maybe they just aren't nearly as good as the FULL ones.


This was from Bleaks Falls Barrow first room


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ok men
> Here's a list of my mods
> And here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/gallery/9sif9hco/daefa58a/


The dungeon pack in Skyrim HD is pretty miniscule. If you look in the actual archive, you'll notice that all but 2 textures included are for dwemer ruins. You'll want to download something like these.

Re-Defined Dungeons
Hectrol Caves DELUXE
Ruins Clutter Improved

Here are a few shots I took in ~the same area as yours with vanilla lighting. These are utilizing Re-Defined Dungeons and Ruins Clutter Improved. Hectrol Caves would come into play once you get deeper into the Barrow.






edit: Posted same image twice


----------



## TinDaDragon

Here's a rep. Just take it

REP


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Just go in to the install directory in steam and delete everything in the skyrim folder except VCRedist, DotNetFX, DirectX10, and the Data Folder.
> Then go into the data folder and delete anything that looks like it doesn't belong.
> Then just do a "Verify Integrity Of Game Cache" in steam and it will download the few files that were deleted (should be less than 200mb)
> That is what I do when stuff gets out of hand, If you want to do a full uninstall, in steam right click on Skyrim and click "Delete Local Content" (after backing up any save files just in case) then delete the skyrim folder, and reinstall.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post but woah! Its doing a 4.8GB download....
Click to expand...

Looks like you deleted some of the main files in data then, the ESM files there get huge quick, after everything downloads and reinstalls take a screenshot of each folder and save it just in case this happens again


----------



## Boinz

Man, when you realize how big a game skyrim should be and compare to your install after a bunch of texture mods, this game should've never made it to consoles much less fit on 1 dvd. This game should've been 12gb from dvd's alone.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> The dungeon pack in Skyrim HD is pretty miniscule. If you look in the actual archive, you'll notice that all but 2 textures included are for dwemer ruins. You'll want to download something like these.
> Re-Defined Dungeons
> Hectrol Caves DELUXE
> Ruins Clutter Improved


I was JUST about to post these. I also did notice that ruins and caves were the only place where the textures were still quite low-quality.


----------



## TinDaDragon

So I got everything working, except for this


Taken from Helgen

Mods are here


Help meh pls


----------



## AbdullahG

Uninstall the unofficial patch. I had an issue where doors where missing with the patch. That might solve it.


----------



## Demented




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


You got a link to your ENB LS? I just switched to nvidia cards, and I'm running the base 1.30 that was just released. Looks good, but I'd like to play with others, and I remember yours being pretty sweet.


----------



## Lifeshield

I dont have it uploaded anywhere currently.

I'm still messing around with some new stuff such as the new settings in ENB 0.130 and also implementing various coding together from a few different enbeffect files to allow several effects from different authors to work together in one file. Example.. being able to use HD6 bloom with Opethfeldts proccessing options, or use IndigoNekos Sepiatone and Letterbox vignette (which is better than HD6s as it renders after Sepiatone, not before) with either.

Also, as usual, I implement a shed ton of special effects, aswell as alot of the new shadow fixes and sky lighting, etc, aswell so it isn't exactly performance friendly either.

I'll likely upload it when I'm happy with it but I'm not in a rush to do so at this moment in time.


----------



## Shiroi14




----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## TinDaDragon

Do you guys know how I can apply mod to an existing game?

S.T.E.P said to sleep for 31 days in an interior cell, but I don't know what that means

After all that work, it still looks like this
http://postimage.org/image/vztpbflgx/

http://postimage.org/image/4vm36lrox/

http://postimage.org/image/6as992i5t/

Here are the mods


----------



## jim2point0




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Do you guys know how I can apply mod to an existing game?
> S.T.E.P said to sleep for 31 days in an interior cell, but I don't know what that means
> After all that work, it still looks like this


Basically go indoors and rest for 31 days. This is to avoid file corruption. It is not neccessary to see differences in textures etc.

Make sure you have made the neccessary edits in skyrim.ini so that high resolution pack from Bethesda is overwritten. Make sure esp files are enabled.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Welcome back lifeshield!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Basically go indoors and rest for 31 days. This is to avoid file corruption. It is not neccessary to see differences in textures etc.
> 
> *
> Make sure you have made the neccessary edits in skyrim.ini so that high resolution pack from Bethesda is overwritten. Make sure esp files are enabled.*


How do I do this?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do I do this?


Go to My Documents > Games > Skyrim > skyrim.ini and under archive replace what is there with the following...

Quote:


> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa, sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa


After you have done that open up skyrimprefs.ini and look for the [Launcher] section and if not already there add:

Quote:


> bEnableFileSelection=1


This will allow you to enable data files in the Skyrim Launcher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Welcome back lifeshield!


Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

Ignoring the creepo stuff, it seems that I actually got RCRN to show up in a screenshot. Taken with Dxtory.


----------



## ACM

Was exploring around just taking some snapshots.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*


DUDE what MOD is that!! or mods!


----------



## Demented




----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> DUDE what MOD is that!! or mods!


A Work in progress ENB mod. It's not finished. Still have some stuff I need to try to fix. Which is why I occasionally play the game with other more complete ENB packages. Like Fimbulvinter:


----------



## CalinTM




----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> A Work in progress ENB mod. It's not finished. Still have some stuff I need to try to fix. Which is why I occasionally play the game with other more complete ENB packages. Like Fimbulvinter:
> ]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1216666


Zomg what is that thing... I'm scarred for life. That picture gave me cancer.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Zomg what is that thing... I'm scarred for life. That picture gave me cancer.


...wat?


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Zomg what is that thing... I'm scarred for life. That picture gave me cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat?
Click to expand...

Let me try and translate...

"Dear esteemed sir, This image displeases me, I believe this woman to be completely un-attractive to the point of frightening young children. Thank you."

Or something like that

EDIT: A screenshot for you all:



Still have some lighting and ENB stuff to work on but it is coming along nicely


----------



## Solonowarion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> My WIP config for v126. I'm going for a very atmospheric, fantasy look rather than realistic this go-around. The night time is very Witcher 2 influenced, but I'll post more of them once I feel night-time is more fleshed out. Please don't mind the blurriness (I play with a dynamic DoF that blurs objects that are a high distance from the player, and I will offer other DoF versions)
> Please let me know what you all think! I'm always looking for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Y3cts


[



Looks amazing. Do you have a profile or a list of what was done here?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Let me try and translate...
> "Dear esteemed sir, This image displeases me, I believe this woman to be completely un-attractive to the point of frightening young children. Thank you."
> Or something like that
> EDIT: A screenshot for you all:
> Still have some lighting and ENB stuff to work on but it is coming along nicely


Eh. Everyone has their no-so-flattering angles.


----------



## Lifeshield

Various screenshots taken while I was messing about with various animations, armour sets, and ENB settings...


----------



## Tarnix

So I tried running skyrim again to test my new graphic card, and It CTD even with a fresh data folder. I think my interest in playing this game is definitively dead.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> So I tried running skyrim again to test my new graphic card, and It CTD even with a fresh data folder. I think my interest in playing this game is definitively dead.


That sucks!! Wish I could help!


----------



## jim2point0

Testing out a new ENB (unreleased)


----------



## MetallicAcid

That looks mighty fine!


----------



## Tarnix

I have to agree.


----------



## ACM




----------



## hakz

make it three.








Stunning graphics.

Want to test that as soon as it gets released.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The amazing screenshots you can make using TFC and TM.


----------



## Valkayria

Lots of great screenshots here. Beautiful work guys. Here a few on mine. Not as amazing as the rest of the screenshots in this thread


----------



## TinDaDragon

Any of you guys have the Skyrim Realistic Overhaul mod I can have?


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Any of you guys have the Skyrim Realistic Overhaul mod I can have?


Shame it was removed from the nexus. This is definitely my favorite texture pack.

https://www.zer0society.com/index.php/sro-download


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Shame it was removed from the nexus. This is definitely my favorite texture pack.
> https://www.zer0society.com/index.php/sro-download


If I don't have Dawnguard, can I still download it?


----------



## utterfabrication

Yes


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Yes


Here's a rep

Take it

REP


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Valkayria

Was in the heat of battle and forgot to hide the HUD.


----------



## von rottes

just got skyrim setup after wiping all my steam stuff...
Not very pretty yet :/


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## jim2point0

Click for full size (1600x900)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Wow, nice shots jim and life!!


----------



## Milamber

jim2point0 do you have an ETA on your ENB? Or better yet, since you are going to release it anyway can you just send it through "as is" and I will modify it?

Thanks


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> jim2point0 do you have an ETA on your ENB? Or better yet, since you are going to release it anyway can you just send it through "as is" and I will modify it?
> 
> Thanks


@jim2point0, great work. Seeing that has made me want to come back and do a complete playthrough.

Second the above. One I get my hands on this I will come back to Skyrim and finally do a playthrough!









P.s: I really hope you manage to release before the weekend as I head back to corporate life on Monday


----------



## jim2point0

That last batch of screenshots is not from my ENB. It's an unreleased ENB, and it's not mine to share







Or I would.

The following screenshots ARE from an ENB I can share. Link is after the screenshots

























*Download it from here*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8364059858/in/photostream

I recommend using the gigaflare preset. Note that he bundles sweetfx with it. You should definitely use it, as he balances his ENB settings around the use of sweetfx. However, you might want to turn the vibrance down a bit.

Muted Cinema is also a decent preset bundles with it.... but with that, you'd probably want to increase the vibrance. But the point is that it's supposed to be a more bleak and desaturated look, much like vanilla skyrim.

Enjoy.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That last batch of screenshots is not from my ENB. It's an unreleased ENB, and it's not mine to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I would.
> 
> The following screenshots ARE from an ENB I can share. Link is after the screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download it from here*
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8364059858/in/photostream
> 
> I recommend using the gigaflare preset. Note that he bundles sweetfx with it. You should definitely use it, as he balances his ENB settings around the use of sweetfx. However, you might want to turn the vibrance down a bit.
> 
> Muted Cinema is also a decent preset bundles with it.... but with that, you'd probably want to increase the vibrance. But the point is that it's supposed to be a more bleak and desaturated look, much like vanilla skyrim.
> 
> Enjoy.


Ok what clothing mod are you using, that dress in the second screen shot actually looks like silk O_O


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Ok what clothing mod are you using, that dress in the second screen shot actually looks like silk O_O


This one?










That's this right here.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That last batch of screenshots is not from my ENB. It's an unreleased ENB, and it's not mine to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I would.
> 
> The following screenshots ARE from an ENB I can share. Link is after the screenshots


Eh?

You have stated before that the ENB isn't finished and not read for public release. Then when I ask for that, you state that you can't share the ENB because it's not yours to share? You sound like a chap that use to post on Mr Vorontsov's site, he too would come here with screenshots and never share the config, he too had a multitude of reasons why his ENB was unfinished and couldn't share...

Two things spring to mind with your comment.

1. It is in fact your ENB but you don't want to share it
2. It is in fact your ENB but you don't want to share it

I have never met anyone that wont share an ENB other than the indivudual I mentioned above, it isn't some god like configuration that has to be held back from the community! If your 'said" friend won't share it then that too is a joke... All I was asking for was the config files you use when posting screenshots... I have my own thoughts as to why you won't share them


----------



## Snappy90

WELL..........


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Eh?
> 
> You have stated before that the ENB isn't finished and not read for public release. Then when I ask for that, you state that you can't share the ENB because it's not yours to share? You sound like a chap that use to post on Mr Vorontsov's site, he too would come here with screenshots and never share the config, he too had a multitude of reasons why his ENB was unfinished and couldn't share...


You're getting awfully upset over screenshots.

First of all, you're referencing a post of mine that was using a COMPLETELY different ENB setup. That much should be obvious from the style... colors... etc. And I even said at the top of the one post "Testing out a new ENB (unreleased)." In total, I've posted screenshots in this thread from 5 different ENB setups.

1 was one that I was working on... and will probably remain unfinished because I can't fix the glowing water caused by my adaption settings...
A few that are complete and on the Nexus (Bleak and Fimbulvinter).
1 from an ENB that was sent to me and I was told not to distribute it. Probably because it's using the fresh new binary file and isn't finished yet and will be posted when it's done.
And the one above that I just shared the link to - which I didn't have to do seeing as it was mostly meant for folks on Flickr.

Calm down. It's just a game.


----------



## Demented

Yeah Milamber, chill out man...


----------



## MetallicAcid

I don't like the not sharing ENB files... After all, no one has paid Boris to download ENB in the first place. It's a shame that some people do not wish to give back to the community.

I am not having a go at you Jim, I understand you are just doing what your friend had asked you do.

I would recommend that you don't post so many screen shots of the ENB that you cannot publish, as there will always be someone who is wanting to try it out. To get rejected with the phrase "I can't release it" only creates the same problem that we have had with certain other people in the past.

Otherwise, keep up the good work.


----------



## Demented

I believe he said he is still working on his, and even released it. There is nothing in the rules that says you can't post screenshots unless you share the ENB. Apparently he is playing with one from a friend, who wishes to not have it distributed.

I say post whatever screens you want, man.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I believe he said he is still working on his, and even released it. There is nothing in the rules that says you can't post screenshots unless you share the ENB. Apparently he is playing with one from a friend, who wishes to not have it distributed.
> 
> I say post whatever screens you want, man.


I didn't mean that he/she couldn't post whatever he/she wants, but if he doesn't want to get those questions and have people upset, then he/she might want to think about what he/she posts.

For the record, I enjoy them. Just trying to give some friendly advice.


----------



## wanako

Gentlemen. Chilleth. Let's not get into this again. It got pretty ugly the last time someone didn't share their epic ENB settings many moons ago.


Spoiler: Here, have some FIRE!











Spoiler: and some TREES!


----------



## dudebrah

Hi Folks!

Ive been out of the loop for a bit. Could anyone point me in a good direction for a new enb setting? I am currently using propas setting with enb ver .119. I am really enjoying his settings. I guess my questions are:

1. Is it worth it to switch from enb ver. 119 to the new version .131 (I think thats where its at now)?
2. Which presets using the new enb version are popular right now?
3. Im currently using COT, are most new presets still compatible?

Thanks for your time and cheers!


----------



## jim2point0

What's COT?

I wouldn't swap out the binary you're currently using for the new one if you aren't updating it. A lot of times you'll get different looking results. If you see something you like that's updated to the latest, go for it.

.119 is also the last ENB that allows you to use hardware anti-aliasing. Anything beyond that and you have to disable AA to run it. The latest ENB does include an edge-AA shader, but I don't know how well it works. I would imagine it's no better than SMAA, which you can currently get via injectors anyway.


----------



## dudebrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> What's COT?
> 
> I wouldn't swap out the binary you're currently using for the new one if you aren't updating it. A lot of times you'll get different looking results. If you see something you like that's updated to the latest, go for it.
> 
> .119 is also the last ENB that allows you to use hardware anti-aliasing. Anything beyond that and you have to disable AA to run it. The latest ENB does include an edge-AA shader, but I don't know how well it works. I would imagine it's no better than SMAA, which you can currently get via injectors anyway.


Cool, thank you! I guess thats why a large majority of the presets are still using .119.

COT = Climates of Tamriel


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## MetallicAcid

Nice work abz!


----------



## MyFaceHole

Here's some screens of me in an absolutely beautiful cave:





My personal favorite:


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> My personal favorite:


Dun dun dun DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*Meridia descends from Oblivion to bless you personally*


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Dun dun dun DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> *Meridia descends from Oblivion to bless you personally*


I loved that part! Skyrim wouldn't be as good without such an epic sound track, that's for sure!


----------



## Lifeshield

Speaking of soundtracks has anyone tried out Fantasy Music Overhaul yet? I think it's pretty decent for what it is if you set it as a non replacer so you get the Skyrim tracks aswell. Gives you less repetitive audio.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Speaking of soundtracks has anyone tried out Fantasy Music Overhaul yet? I think it's pretty decent for what it is if you set it as a non replacer so you get the Skyrim tracks aswell. Gives you less repetitive audio.


I've downloaded but haven't installed yet. Still working out ini settings and getting a happy medium between overall looks and performance so I just haven't gotten to it yet. Sounds like I should though!

Getting down to 18 fps on a 670 is depressing. i think i might go back and change some 4k textures to 2k or 1k or better yet...just pull the trigger on a second 670! Only reason I haven't yet is waiting for prices to drop a bit. If the FTW+ gets down to $400 soon I'll buy another.


----------



## Bezna

Awesome pictures


----------



## ASO7

old preset...


----------



## Tarnix

I'm so curious how you managed to have such a bright day and keep the sky from glowing. Looks epic.
Your pics always makes me wonder if I'm still staring at Skyrim.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'm so curious how you managed to have such a bright day and keep the sky from glowing. Looks epic.
> Your pics always makes me wonder if I'm still staring at Skyrim.


Just DirectLightning...


----------



## Lifeshield

Ie: Very little bloom? That's how I'd normally achieve that sort of effect.

Only thing with it is without bloom sometimes mountains can look odd in the occasional place. I normally use it to hide where they look out of place (outside Whiterun being a good example).


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## intheprettypink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Testing out a new ENB (unreleased)


Is there any way I can get a download link for this character? She looks awesome!







Also maybe a list of mods your using with her to make her look like that? Also, keep up the good work! Cant wait to try your ENB out!


----------



## jim2point0

That's not mine ^^

If you really want it, sign up on the enbdev forums. Find oyama. Ask him nicely







Same ENB used here

























BONUS! This here is what happens when you somehow break you ENB settings:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I could tell you most of the mods the person is using, though some are hard to tell.


----------



## Lifeshield

I can just ask him as he is my friend.


----------



## intheprettypink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I can just ask him as he is my friend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That's not mine ^^
> 
> If you really want it, sign up on the enbdev forums. Find oyama. Ask him nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same ENB used here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS! This here is what happens when you somehow break you ENB settings:


Thank you kind sir! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Lifeshield

You're welcome. I just literally sent a message to him so I'll PM you with his reply later. Not making promises he will share but I have asked for you in the very least.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That's not mine ^^
> 
> If you really want it, sign up on the enbdev forums. Find oyama. Ask him nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same ENB used here


Just to clear up confusion, you was asked about your character mods. I thought the conversation went a bit weird, but was only confirmed to me when Oyama told me the character was yours. You're talking about the ENB, you was asked about your character.


----------



## jim2point0

Oh, whoops. I was responded to the bit at the end about trying my ENB out







It's not mine.

But as for my character.... there are so many texture mods I have installed... and I don't know what took precedence over what in NMM anymore. Not to mention I have a neck seem now


















I'm going to have to rummage through my character mods to figure that one out.

The hair is from apachiiskyhair and the armor I normally use is Triss armor retextured. Not sure what else I can mention. Oh, I know i have this installed.


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks like you have Natural Eyes or Eyes of Beauty and Eyebrows Match Hair installed also.

Have you got the eye reflection mod aswell? That's pretty sweet.


----------



## jim2point0

Eyes of beautiy - yes. As well as realistic eye lighting. I don't have a mod that matches eyebrows with hair. I guess that's just luck


----------



## dudebrah

lifeshield are you still making presets? yours was one of my favorites on nexus.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudebrah*
> 
> lifeshield are you still making presets? yours was one of my favorites on nexus.


I am currently updating one of my old presets but I am not sure when it will be ready for release as of yet. Boris keeps changing ENB faster than I can update it. When he slows down a bit, and has worked out the bugs the new features have introduced, I might get it done, lol.


----------



## dudebrah

nice man! i'd be happy to help test it when its ready. cheers!


----------



## Disturbed117

I almost forgot about this thread,


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudebrah*
> 
> nice man! i'd be happy to help test it when its ready. cheers!


I'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## NomNomNom

Been reading on ENBs a bit but still very confusing to me, is the best version to use .119? Also how do ENB mods work with the default ENB?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Been reading on ENBs a bit but still very confusing to me, is the best version to use .119? Also how do ENB mods work with the default ENB?


If you want Hardware Anti-aliasing (i.e. MSAA), then you have to use v119. If you feel like editing an ENB config to your preference with an in-game GUI, then you must use the v136 version. The v136 version also comes with a post-process AA similar to SMAA and FXAA as well as more optimized SSAO and Reflection code (think FPS-friendlier). If you are just downloading ENB configs from the Nexus though, then you are better off using the config that the author recommends because Boris sometimes changes the config parameters from time to time, which can cause your downloaded config to look weird.

I hope this helps.

Edit: To answer your second question, I'm assuming you are talking about the config that comes default with the download on enbdev.com ? Let me know and I can answer your question more thoroughly.


----------



## ASO7

After some weather tweaking:































































































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Been reading on ENBs a bit but still very confusing to me, is the best version to use .119?


If you want to tweak it just use one of the latest versions with the GUI...


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you want Hardware Anti-aliasing (i.e. MSAA), then you have to use v119. If you feel like editing an ENB config to your preference with an in-game GUI, then you must use the v136 version. The v136 version also comes with a post-process AA similar to SMAA and FXAA as well as more optimized SSAO and Reflection code (think FPS-friendlier). If you are just downloading ENB configs from the Nexus though, then you are better off using the config that the author recommends because Boris sometimes changes the config parameters from time to time, which can cause your downloaded config to look weird.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Edit: To answer your second question, I'm assuming you are talking about the config that comes default with the download on enbdev.com ? Let me know and I can answer your question more thoroughly.


Yes, like how to ENB's on nexus differ from the one on the website, could'nt you get nearly the exact same effect of a ENB off of nexus just by tweaking the settings on the enb .136?


----------



## AbdullahG

Some DoF would really help...






The footprint mod is amazing:


A few more:


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Yes, like how to ENB's on nexus differ from the one on the website, could'nt you get nearly the exact same effect of a ENB off of nexus just by tweaking the settings on the enb .136?


I don't really understand what you're saying. The best and most well put-together ENB setups on the nexus have extensive tweaking to the enbeffect.fx file, as well as parameters in the enbseries.ini file geared towards those tweaks. Swapping in a binary file from a new ENB can seriously screw with the look. You shouldnt do that.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Yes, like how to ENB's on nexus differ from the one on the website, could'nt you get nearly the exact same effect of a ENB off of nexus just by tweaking the settings on the enb .136?


You can do exactly that. I can download the ENB v136 file from ENBDev and start going at it trying to make it look like Lifeshield, AS07, or Jim2Point0's configs, but that defeats the whole purpose of just downloading the already preconfigured file on the Nexus. One thing of note is that none of the ENB configs on the Nexus include the d3d9.dll file from the ENBDev website (per Boris's request), so that's why you have to download the file from ENBDev whenever you get a Nexus ENB config. The d3d9.dll file is what does all of the work, without it the config files on the Nexus are essentially useless.

So all you have to do is copy over the files from the Nexus file archive and then copy over the d3d9.dll file from ENBDev folder.


----------



## roudabout6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't really understand what you're saying. The best and most well put-together ENB setups on the nexus have extensive tweaking to the enbeffect.fx file, as well as parameters in the enbseries.ini file geared towards those tweaks. Swapping in a binary file from a new ENB can seriously screw with the look. You shouldnt do that.


The pictures your posted of skyrim look amazing. I have been trying to get mine to even look half as good as yours for days now with no success. If you could be so kind to post your skyrim folder. I know this is a hefty request but everytime I install a new mod or mess with one my game looks either very black or very white and I even use Nexus Mod Manager. Thanks


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't really understand what you're saying. The best and most well put-together ENB setups on the nexus have extensive tweaking to the enbeffect.fx file, as well as parameters in the enbseries.ini file geared towards those tweaks. Swapping in a binary file from a new ENB can seriously screw with the look. You shouldnt do that.


Is that why when i used the latest enb with a realistic hope enb everything was blurry and the shadows were really screwed up?


----------



## Lifeshield

That normally happens when you have mismatched enbseries configuration and enbeffect.fx files, or are trying to run fxaa or realistic lighting with a config not created with it in mind.. It's worth noting that with older configs some would be set to run on AMD cards as well, where this feature is now unavailable.


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah, people often make the mistake of not cleaning out their old ENB files before installing a new one.


----------



## NomNomNom

So if a enb on nexus says use .119 i shouldnt use any newer enb series correct?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> So if a enb on nexus says use .119 i shouldnt use any newer enb series correct?


Correct, if you aren't up to the task of tweaking it yourself.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## jim2point0

I like the look of that top one ^^ Slight film grain? Always a nice touch.


----------



## majin662

I've been away sooooooo long, but having to reinstall a bunch of games due to a RAID fail. Checked here and nexus and it seems like everything has just advanced a ton since I've been away. Is STEP still the "groundwork" for mods ??? It also looks like ENB is developing pretty nicely, great to see a bunch of familiar faces are still around. I also see TESedit is up??? Has the game stabilized at all??? so many questions .


----------



## Racersnare21

Sorry to sound like a huge noob, but as far as using mods in skyrim, I kinda am. Is enb something that just allows for modification of things like lighting and color. I know there is more to it than that but its not actually something that is modifying textures correct? I would want to be using an enb along with other mods for the better textures. I'm just confused since there are SOOO many mods right now. Its just hard to know what is compatable with other mods.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I like the look of that top one ^^ Slight film grain? Always a nice touch.


Yes. Always used film grain in Unreal CInema,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I've been away sooooooo long, but having to reinstall a bunch of games due to a RAID fail. Checked here and nexus and it seems like everything has just advanced a ton since I've been away. Is STEP still the "groundwork" for mods ??? It also looks like ENB is developing pretty nicely, great to see a bunch of familiar faces are still around. I also see TESedit is up??? Has the game stabilized at all??? so many questions .


STEP is still a good groundwork, though as always the final choice of preference is always down to the user.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*
> 
> Sorry to sound like a huge noob, but as far as using mods in skyrim, I kinda am. Is enb something that just allows for modification of things like lighting and color. I know there is more to it than that but its not actually something that is modifying textures correct? I would want to be using an enb along with other mods for the better textures. I'm just confused since there are SOOO many mods right now. Its just hard to know what is compatable with other mods.


ENB just modifies lighting and shading to put it the easy way. It's an external application as in it doesn't modify Skyrims files in any way at all so you can freely use it with whatever other mod you feel you want to. Just bare in mind that multiple mods that affect lighting and shading will have an impact on each other, some more drastically than others.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thought I'd might give this another go.


----------



## Valkayria

MetallicAcid that dragon picture is awesome!


----------



## NomNomNom

Does anyone know how to set your skyrim folder for BOSS? It cant detect my installation just because it isnt a default pathway


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> MetallicAcid that dragon picture is awesome!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ASO7

newest girl




























And this one from yesterday


----------



## AbdullahG

Holy ****! A unicorn!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Holy ****! A unicorn!


I guess they can't survive natively in Skyrim, because they are definitely part of TES lore. You could actually ride a unicorn as part of the game in Oblivion.


----------



## jim2point0

Ready to go back outdoors after this place...


----------



## tyguy

This one is my favorite. I don't think I would have the balls to venture forward


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Ready to go back outdoors after this place...


]Ready to go back outdoors after this place...

Where is that at? I want to go there!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> ]Ready to go back outdoors after this place...
> 
> Where is that at? I want to go there!


I think that is the winterhold college's main quest. Could be wrong, but I don't remember too many dungeons with the Skeleton Dragon.


----------



## boredgunner

^ That skeletal dragon encounter is probably in Labyrinthian. I don't think you can find one anywhere else, at least indoors.


----------



## MetallicAcid

A couple of oldies.


----------



## tyguy

Ok right on. It's amazing how much I've played the game and little I've actually touched.


----------



## Tarnix

I would probably try and do more skyrim stuff, but yesterday I nuked my Music, Videos and Documents folders with a junction fail... So, Empty game, Empty mods, Empty everything. I need to find a way to spice-up skyrim...


----------



## jim2point0




----------



## MetallicAcid

Some fantastic shots Jim!


----------



## gionight

Here is some fresh Skyrim stuff .
My hugest post ever







and I think the best one.
It's such a dilemma, just hard to choose which one deserves to be posted I have so much pics left .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/tesv2013011312260859.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013011017500315.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/tesv2013011023155121.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/tesv2013010923333375.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/tesv2013010823231816.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013011220514217.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/tesv2013011122294618.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/tesv2013011319472106.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013010820490855.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/tesv2013011022105433.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/tesv2012120122330494.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/tesv2013010918155797.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/tesv2013011100344830.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/tesv2013011421153532.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/tesv2013011320593141.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/tesv2013011423202128.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/tesv2013011322285576.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013010722005906.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/tesv2012112321032898.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2012120321172503.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2012120223103925.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/tesv2013011321214080.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/tesv2013011314250542.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013011320314496.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/tesv2013011123223105.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/tesv2013011223491703.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013010722202262.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/tesv2013010918373979.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013010923144761.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/tesv2013011420532669.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/tesv2013011301370032.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/tesv2013011319435719.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/tesv2012100123515385.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/tesv2013011222202863.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/tesv2013011421544779.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013011420590877.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2012100120202465.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/tesv2013011120440208.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/tesv2013011019493111.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/tesv2012092923434868.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/tesv2013011123042869.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013011420481748.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013011311064934.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/tesv2013011320395527.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tesv2013011316281842.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/tesv2013011122045101.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/tesv2013010923245266.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/tesv2013011023293606.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013011422253653.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/tesv2013011022503987.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013011314104129.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/tesv2013011322280231.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/tesv2013011320532967.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tesv2013011018321597.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2012113020133828.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/tesv2013011223512400.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/tesv2012120220010973.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tesv2013011321500127.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/tesv2012120700484101.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/tesv2012121820351604.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/tesv2013011100165123.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013011121500050.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2012120123050676.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013011021220989.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/tesv2012100221343962.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/tesv2013011220424813.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/tesv2012120700324758.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/tesv2013011300360728.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/tesv2013011420131606.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/tesv2012100219471940.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/tesv2012112119234080.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/tesv2012100221265431.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/tesv2013011311402580.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/tesv2013011319363104.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/tesv2013011300260846.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/tesv2013011422221483.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/tesv2013011100142993.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tesv2012120318003872.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013011122460760.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/tesv2013011222433347.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013011310235648.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/tesv2013011022473932.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/tesv2013011423133684.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/tesv2013011316500504.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/tesv2012070423314494.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/tesv2013011218363308.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/tesv2012120523283106.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/tesv2012100120405552.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013011222504009.jpg/


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*


Gorgeous!


----------



## Demented




----------



## AbdullahG

Grrr, ENB shots are making me want to get an HD 7950...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Grrr, ENB shots are making me want to get an HD 7950...


It is not just having a better graphics card. For a lot of gamers, ENB causes a lot of issues that make the game unplayable. I gave up ENB personally, because I could never get my game to run correctly while using it. I wish you the best of luck though. If you can get it working correctly, ENB can make things look gorgeous.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Grrr, ENB shots are making me want to get an HD 7950...


You might also want to think about getting an Nvidia card, as AMD is so well supported by ENB.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For a lot of gamers, ENB causes a lot of issues that make the game unplayable. I gave up ENB personally, because I could never get my game to run correctly while using it. I wish you the best of luck though. If you can get it working correctly, ENB can make things look gorgeous.


Huh? What problems? I've never heard of it causing problems at all. So long as you follow the very simple install instructions, it should run without a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Grrr, ENB shots are making me want to get an HD 7950...


Why? Get a 680 instead


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Huh? What problems? I've never heard of it causing problems at all. So long as you follow the very simple install instructions, it should run without a problem.
> Why? Get a 680 instead


Things might have changed since I last tried ENB. At first I couldn't even get the game to run properly, it would boot up and then CTD before the main page. I was able to eventually fix that. Then I had trouble with color saturation and hues. After that, I had a ton of problems with FPS. Things look great for screenshots, but ultimately the game felt much more sluggish.


----------



## jim2point0

I don't think I could play the game WITHOUT it. Looks awful. Gameplay seems fine though. I'm only replaying the game again right now because the recent updates to ENB are great, and I wanted to experience them again for the whole game.


----------



## AbdullahG

Getting an ENB to work isn't an issue for me. I'm learned through my mistakes in Fallout 3 and New Vegas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> You might also want to think about getting an Nvidia card, as AMD is so well supported by ENB.


Yeah, I'm a little concerned about that, as support for AMD doesn't seem fully matured when it comes to ENBs. I would go for a GTX 660 Ti if so (performance is comparable to an HD 7950 as far as I know), but I'm not all that sure if it'll be a real step-up from a GTX 470 with a 30% overclock. Also, 3GB of VRAM sounds much nicer to have than 2GB


----------



## jim2point0

The 600 series is insaaaaaane. And you know you can always overclock the 660


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*


First: New wallpaper.
Second: I would kill for this ENB.


----------



## h0thead132

I keep trying to get these nice dark nights like what I see here but for some reason my ENB or game just won't let me

It will be dark for a second if I use the wait thing but then the aperture or "eye" adjusts and it is as bright as day just a little bit more gray....

Teach me great ones!


----------



## LiquidHaus

would someone please kindly inform me as to how to even get ENB to work on skyrim? i havent looked at this thread since page 92. yeah. and SOOO MUCH HAS CHANGED. at least it feels like. i've got 180+ hours logged, recently finished the main story line but im still playing every now and then. this "ENB" business looks amazing though.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> would someone please kindly inform me as to how to even get ENB to work on skyrim? i havent looked at this thread since page 92. yeah. and SOOO MUCH HAS CHANGED. at least it feels like. i've got 180+ hours logged, recently finished the main story line but im still playing every now and then. this "ENB" business looks amazing though.


Just head on over to their site

http://www.enbdev.com/

Find the download you want (Skyrim) and follow the included install instructions.

If I could install it, anyone can, just make sure afterburner's monitoring program is disabled or anything like that, fraps is the only one that works with it for some reason, or maybe that is SKSE I am thinking of, I don't know. lol


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## farmdve

Does this count?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1233996/


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I keep trying to get these nice dark nights like what I see here but for some reason my ENB or game just won't let me
> 
> It will be dark for a second if I use the wait thing but then the aperture or "eye" adjusts and it is as bright as day just a little bit more gray....
> 
> Teach me great ones!


Code:



Code:


// enbseries.ini
[ADAPTATION]
ForceMinMaxValues=false
AdaptationSensitivity=0.2
AdaptationTime=0.4
AdaptationMin=0.1
AdaptationMax=100.0

Didn't toyed much with these, but that's where you want to poke.

Or, you can turn it entirely off.

Code:



Code:


//enbseries.ini
[EFFECT]
EnableAdaptation=false // turn off Eye adaptation simulation


----------



## ASO7




----------



## OC'ing Noob

That skeleton looks happy in that field of grass.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I keep trying to get these nice dark nights like what I see here but for some reason my ENB or game just won't let me
> 
> It will be dark for a second if I use the wait thing but then the aperture or "eye" adjusts and it is as bright as day just a little bit more gray....
> 
> Teach me great ones!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> // enbseries.ini
> [ADAPTATION]
> ForceMinMaxValues=false
> AdaptationSensitivity=0.2
> AdaptationTime=0.4
> AdaptationMin=0.1
> AdaptationMax=100.0
> 
> Didn't toyed much with these, but that's where you want to poke.
> 
> Or, you can turn it entirely off.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> //enbseries.ini
> [EFFECT]
> EnableAdaptation=false // turn off Eye adaptation simulation
Click to expand...

This wasn't it but yea,

This is with the random ENB I downloaded because I liked the day colors and such (taken at 4:30AM in game time)


and this is with stock lighting....


Yea, ditching that ENB and starting over...


----------



## Overkill

Imaginator + Ultra realistic Lighting FX, works well since its not an additional post-process that happens so no mass fps drop.


----------



## jim2point0

ROFL @ that top image









I like enough moonlight so that it shines on my armor... I can see, but it's not insanely bright. Torches should feel like they help a lot


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> ROFL @ that top image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like enough moonlight so that it shines on my armor... I can see, but it's not insanely bright. Torches should feel like they help a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is what I am trying to work towards but I keep editing the .ini with the game running, some things will update live but others take a while, I'll be standing there and suddenly it is pitch black and I am messing with depth field or something totally different... is there a way/program I can use to edit the .ini and have the game open for live updating?


----------



## jim2point0

You can swap out just about any ENB file except for the DLL, alt-tab back into the game, and ENB will update. So long as 2 ENBs use the same binary, you can remove all the files from one and switch to another while the game is still open









So yeah, you can change settings while the game is running. If you tweak while the game is running in windowed mode, you have to press a certain key (its in the INI) to force ENB to reload your changes.

The latest versions of ENB come with an in-game overlay to edit the INI file... but you can't tweak anything else with it. Most of the meat\complicated stuff comes from the enbeffect.fx file. The INI is basically just a set of knobs to turn things up and down and fine-tune.

You can try TV's ENB here. That's what I used for those screenshots above. I used the "more saturation" preset. I like it because it stays fairly close to the original game's atmosphere. Though it's obviously not the only ENB I use...


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can swap out just about any ENB file except for the DLL, alt-tab back into the game, and ENB will update. So long as 2 ENBs use the same binary, you can remove all the files from one and switch to another while the game is still open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, you can change settings while the game is running. If you tweak while the game is running in windowed mode, you have to press a certain key (its in the INI) to force ENB to reload your changes.
> 
> The latest versions of ENB come with an in-game overlay to edit the INI file... but you can't tweak anything else with it. Most of the meat\complicated stuff comes from the enbeffect.fx file. The INI is basically just a set of knobs to turn things up and down and fine-tune.
> 
> You can try TV's ENB here. That's what I used for those screenshots above. I used the "more saturation" preset. I like it because it stays fairly close to the original game's atmosphere. Though it's obviously not the only ENB I use...


Ok i'll have to find that button, and as for the TV's enb, that was what I was using when I got the really odd night thing I posted earlier, I found it in my backup folder.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Ok i'll have to find that button, and as for the TV's enb, that was what I was using when I got the really odd night thing I posted earlier, I found it in my backup folder.


stock is backspace

Also, for the night, I misunderstood what you were trying to do. Sorry


----------



## kzone75

Well poop..







HDD broke with all my Skyrim mods and NMM. I had everything set up perfectly. But no backups.. Back to epic mod hunting again, I suppose.







I had a little over 120 of them..

Just started up vanilla Skyrim and I went like 'ewww'.


----------



## Unstableiser

My heart goes out to you. Don't take up drinking because of this OK? You will get through it. Before long you will have a perfect Skyrim again


----------



## AbdullahG

Tell me about it. The game will break in every way possible. Screw up with one mod and the whole game goes to hell. I mean, it's a lot less worse than a broken HDD, but produces similar results.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## CryphicKing

nice, a skyrim photo only thread.







now I have a place to blow out all my collection, click full size for better quality

forgive my silly naruto fanboyism - naruto setting ENB 1.03





some recent settings 1.19 -1.32


----------



## dudebrah

All from Mr. Propa









I have tried many but i keep coming back to this one.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema Remastered with ENB v0.139*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

All screenshots displayed in order from when they were taken from a new game outright. Playing through completely without adding anything through console except Dovahkiin Mercernary gear as a little starter pack (I think it's a nice set to start with as it just looks like scraps). Added myself a full set of Mercernary armour, two Mercernary Blades, a Mercernary Bow and 100 Mercernary Arrows. Found the Witch Elf armour in a chest in Bleak Falls Barrow, and looted the Bear Claw Cloak of Magic Resistance off a Bandit corpse.

Most importantly... I'm having fun in Skyrim again!


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Awesome work Lifeshield!...I have always enjoyed your ENB's...I have played skyrim the most on your settings! When will you release your new set?


----------



## Demented

Looks great LS!! I too am interested in checking it out...


----------



## AbdullahG

Just playing around with an ENB:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















Too bad my frames drop from 60 to 30 with only DOF...


----------



## jim2point0

Hah. Didn't realize Lifeshield actually was Unreal Warfare. I just thought you used his ENB









One of my favorite Skyrim screenshots ever came from a modified version of Unreal ENB. We're talking almost a year ago







This one:



Here's some more K ENB


----------



## CryphicKing

Even more skyrim







recommended to view in full screen


----------



## IronWill1991

I got some near photo-realism screenshots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> Awesome work Lifeshield!...I have always enjoyed your ENB's...I have played skyrim the most on your settings! When will you release your new set?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Looks great LS!! I too am interested in checking it out...


Thanks guys. I am hoping to release it soon but I'm waiting on Boris to slow down with his updates so we have a version that's not going to constantly require updating to a new version every other day, lol. I'm still doin some tweaking with interiors and dungeons aswell as I haven't fully tested them yet for an overall balance that I am happy with. My aim is to have dark dungeons, while my nights are just a touch darker than vanilla, without killing off interiors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Hah. Didn't realize Lifeshield actually was Unreal Warfare. I just thought you used his ENB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite Skyrim screenshots ever came from a modified version of Unreal ENB. We're talking almost a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one:


I remember when you first got into tweaking ENB for Skyrims. Mine was one of the very first that you started playing with, twisting and tweaking until you got something of your own. You've come a long way since then and are doing some great work.


----------



## jim2point0




----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Thanks guys. I am hoping to release it soon but I'm waiting on Boris to slow down with his updates so we have a version that's not going to constantly require updating to a new version every other day, lol. I'm still doin some tweaking with interiors and dungeons aswell as I haven't fully tested them yet for an overall balance that I am happy with. My aim is to have dark dungeons, while my nights are just a touch darker than vanilla, without killing off interiors.


That is my biggest gripe with lighting in this game. I want realistically dark dungeons but i do not want interiors of houses/inns to be any darker than vanilla. If you or anyone has a fix for this that would make my day!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> That is my biggest gripe with lighting in this game. I want realistically dark dungeons but i do not want interiors of houses/inns to be any darker than vanilla. If you or anyone has a fix for this that would make my day!


It's mine aswell. Interiors, realistically would be darker than vanilla because they don't have the technology we do, but in daytime they would be lighter which is why I use ELF to try and get the feeling of night and day transition (which I think it does a decent job of doing). Currently the way ENB works it affects both interiors and dungeons with night and day lighting. I tried using RL to balance it but it doesn't want to play nice with ELF (doesn't affect dungeons for some reason). I'm looking at using CoT to see what I can do with that.

What I have found is that you can darken dungeons without affecting interiors too much by darkening interior fog as there's much more of it in dungoens than in interiors. This requires disabling any mods that remove interior fog however.

I actually had this nailed with the original final version that used RL. Since the Interiors were changed it messed everything up as I could no longer use the Night settings to balance my dungeons (Dark Dungeons for ENB mod) while using RL to keep interiors lighter. I could revert to an older binary but then I'd lose the other effects which I think are worth keeping.

If I have to choose then dark dungeons will be the way I go. I can live with darker interiors as I generally play around with the shadowing to make them feel semi realistic even if not totally.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's mine aswell. Interiors, realistically would be darker than vanilla because they don't have the technology we do, but in daytime they would be lighter which is why I use ELF to try and get the feeling of night and day transition (which I think it does a decent job of doing). Currently the way ENB works it affects both interiors and dungeons with night and day lighting. I tried using RL to balance it but it doesn't want to play nice with ELF (doesn't affect dungeons for some reason). I'm looking at using CoT to see what I can do with that.
> 
> What I have found is that you can darken dungeons without affecting interiors too much by darkening interior fog as there's much more of it in dungoens than in interiors. This requires disabling any mods that remove interior fog however.
> 
> I actually had this nailed with the original final version that used RL. Since the Interiors were changed it messed everything up as I could no longer use the Night settings to balance my dungeons (Dark Dungeons for ENB mod) while using RL to keep interiors lighter. I could revert to an older binary but then I'd lose the other effects which I think are worth keeping.
> 
> If I have to choose then dark dungeons will be the way I go. I can live with darker interiors as I generally play around with the shadowing to make them feel semi realistic even if not totally.


ELF?

I've used RL and loved it but have switched to CoT as it overall has a better feel for me and the weather/lightning mods are great! The ENB's are fairly limited though.


----------



## Lifeshield

ELF is Enhanced Lighting and FX. It's a great mod.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> ELF is Enhanced Lighting and FX. It's a great mod.


Ah ok, I have that already and yes it's great!


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Even more skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recommended to view in full screen


What enb are you using CryphicKing? These look amazing. I messaged you but couldn't reply because there is a ridiculous 2 message per day -____-


----------



## MetallicAcid

New config, new character.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's mine aswell. Interiors, realistically would be darker than vanilla because they don't have the technology we do, but in daytime they would be lighter which is why I use ELF to try and get the feeling of night and day transition (which I think it does a decent job of doing). Currently the way ENB works it affects both interiors and dungeons with night and day lighting. I tried using RL to balance it but it doesn't want to play nice with ELF (doesn't affect dungeons for some reason). I'm looking at using CoT to see what I can do with that.
> 
> What I have found is that you can darken dungeons without affecting interiors too much by darkening interior fog as there's much more of it in dungoens than in interiors. This requires disabling any mods that remove interior fog however.
> 
> I actually had this nailed with the original final version that used RL. Since the Interiors were changed it messed everything up as I could no longer use the Night settings to balance my dungeons (Dark Dungeons for ENB mod) while using RL to keep interiors lighter. I could revert to an older binary but then I'd lose the other effects which I think are worth keeping.
> 
> If I have to choose then dark dungeons will be the way I go. I can live with darker interiors as I generally play around with the shadowing to make them feel semi realistic even if not totally.


This exact reason is why I'm holding off on post Beta screenshots of my new WIP ENB for v138+ , I'm waiting on RLwC 4.0 to release.

RLwC + CoT is going to be a pain to get just right for ENB, but it should look incredible in the end.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema Remastered with ENB v0.139*


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New config, new character.


Awesome work Acid









I'm going to wait till new version, then get back into it.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> What enb are you using CryphicKing? These look amazing. I messaged you but couldn't reply because there is a ridiculous 2 message per day -____-


on these 2 screens, I made adjustment from visual immersion III with enb version .119 or .113(don't remember exactly) visual immersion download links

> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15050/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D15050

which shows in screen 1-4 plus HD texture for trees, grass, human skins and other 100 different combinations,etc. you know the drill.









on topic: those unreal shots looks sick, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## JohnHD

Amazing work guys


----------



## Lifeshield

Please don't quote an entire set of images, it's unnecessary.


----------



## Eiennohi

It was well worth it, I haven't seen that set before and I'm astounded. It was worth it. They look gnarly as hell.....and I never say gnarly lol like WOW my mind is blown


----------



## Eiennohi

And to clarify, do people just use tfc 1 in console command to take these cinematic looking screenshots or do they use something else?


----------



## Demented

I'm with LS, that's just wrong. Put it in spoilers at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> And to clarify, do people just use tfc 1 in console command to take these cinematic looking screenshots or do they use something else?


I'm sure he's using a heavily modified ENB preset, along with various texture mods.


----------



## Eiennohi

I'm talking about what they use to screenshot


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I'm talking about what they use to screenshot


You mentioned cinematic, so I thought you were referring to the looks of it, and the black bars and such. Yes, screenshots can be taken using the "tfc 1" command, which freezes the action, and then "tfc 0" which unfreezes it. Then whatever key you have assigned to capture a screen.


----------



## Lifeshield

TFC 1 to pause the game with free roam camera.

TFC to unpause it (the 0 is unnesseccary Demented).

TM to hide the user interface (you can create a depth of field effect by entering a menu when the user interface is disabled).

Some users (but not all) also render the game at higher resolutions than normal then downscale to make the image even sharper looking and more CGI like (I think Jim does this actually, sure Midhras does or did aswell, so I'm sure he could give some useful information on how to achieve this). Requires some decent hardware to do though. Not something I could do, I'd blow my rig up.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Also, by chaging the field of view (FOV), you can get great closeups of characters and objects. Type fov # (#being a number from 30 to 130) in the console.

Don't forget to change your fov back to the normal setting, which should be 80 or 90.


----------



## Eiennohi

i really need help. My shadows are black as hell. Does anyone know how I can go about fixing this? (No, not raising the brightness in-game -_-)

I use skyrim immersion 3 and realistic lighting from superb enb 2.0 with enb 139
Anything I can edit in .ini?


----------



## Lifeshield

Ambient Intensity in enbseries.ini. Higher is brighter.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I use skyrim immersion 3 and realistic lighting from superb enb 2.0 with enb 139
> Anything I can edit in .ini?


... the realistic lighting setup from Superb ENB is meant for Superb ENB. Using it with anything else will undoubtedly cause problems.

Good old TV ENB


----------



## Lifeshield

For anyone wanting to try K ENB, which Jim has been showcasing, you can download it from *here*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> For anyone wanting to try K ENB, which Jim has been showcasing, you can download it from *here*


You beat me to it!
Shocked to see he actually posted it on the Nexus. He's very wise to tell people right upfront that it wont be updated or supported. Saves him a lot of headaches









Here's a few more from K ENB.


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ambient Intensity in enbseries.ini. Higher is brighter.


Thank you! Do you know what ambient lighting curve does?


----------



## jim2point0

Curves is basically contrast. It makes the light more harsh. Lower contrast = softer light. Try cranking it WAAAY up to see the effect exaggerated.


----------



## Eiennohi

So a higher value is a softer light? Since it seems you know a lot can I ask you more questions lol
Do you know what Chromatic aberration and bokeh weight are?


----------



## jim2point0

No. Higher curves = higher contrast = harsher light. Just... crank up the values to test them. You can change them while the game is running. Alt-tab back in to see your changes.

I'm not much of a DoF expert so I can't help you much with chromatic aberration and bokeh.


----------



## Ricwin

I've decided that simply adding mods and expanding gameplay isn't enough for my Skyrim enjoyment. I'm sick of having something which is only slightly better looking than the Xbox version, even with a pack of visual modifications from the Steam Library.

So, whats the best way to go about transforming Skyrim into a more realistic environment? Would downloading the K ENB and its associated binary from Nexus be a good place to start or all I need?
Also, is it compatible with non-visual modifications such as skill tree enhancements and added equipment?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> So, whats the best way to go about transforming Skyrim into a more realistic environment? Would downloading the K ENB and its associated binary from Nexus be a good place to start or all I need?
> Also, is it compatible with non-visual modifications such as skill tree enhancements and added equipment?


ENB doesn't conflict with any mods, really. But I wouldnt recommend trying it with "realistic lighting" or climates of tamriel.

I've recently posted a lot of screenshots using K ENB. I interrupted that with a few from TV ENB as well. You can use those screenshots to judge the overall look from those setups...

K ENB is a bit different though. Sure, it will add more realism than vanilla skyrim, but it was never designed around hyper-realism. It adds a lot of color and atmosphere to the game. For a very natural, realistic look, try Superb ENB-RL. It's a big performance heavy though. I would also recommend trying Seasons of Skyrim.

Ultimately, it comes down to preference. You'll likely try out a couple before landing on something you stick with. Be sure to remove EVERY FILE used by each setup before trying another one. Make sure to get the right binary file for whatever version of ENB you're using.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I've decided that simply adding mods and expanding gameplay isn't enough for my Skyrim enjoyment. I'm sick of having something which is only slightly better looking than the Xbox version, even with a pack of visual modifications from the Steam Library.
> 
> So, whats the best way to go about transforming Skyrim into a more realistic environment? Would downloading the K ENB and its associated binary from Nexus be a good place to start or all I need?
> Also, is it compatible with non-visual modifications such as skill tree enhancements and added equipment?


ENB settings have no effect whatsoever on non-visual mods like what you described. One thing I must warn you about though, ENB is VERY demanding on the GPU. I don't think your 5770 will be able to take it. I would suggest at the minimum a 6870 or a 560Ti to run a performance-optimized ENB profile at acceptable frame rates and "K ENB" is nowhere near performance-optimized. It is meant for looks and having every feature ENB has to offer enabled. You need a mean as hell card to run that. My 660Ti would be struggling against it. I'm thinking it's more geared for SLI systems.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> ENB settings have no effect whatsoever on non-visual mods like what you described. One thing I must warn you about though, ENB is VERY demanding on the GPU. I don't think your 5770 will be able to take it. I would suggest at the minimum a 6870 or a 560Ti to run a performance-optimized ENB profile at acceptable frame rates and "K ENB" is nowhere near performance-optimized. It is meant for looks and having every feature ENB has to offer enabled. You need a mean as hell card to run that. My 660Ti would be struggling against it. I'm thinking it's more geared for SLI systems.


The author of K ENB says he gets 60 FPS with a single 580, and he uses pretty crazy INIs as well. An SLI setup is only necessary if you go higher than 1080p.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The author of K ENB says he gets 60 FPS with a single 580, and he uses pretty crazy INIs as well. An SLI setup is only necessary if you go higher than 1080p.


I see, well my mistake then. I was going just by his explanation on his Nexus page.


----------



## modinn

I seriously doubt that he gets 60 FPS with a single 580. I've been running K ENB all morning and get a cool 30-40 FPS (stock config) indoors. After some modifications, like turning off Indirect Lighting and turn down DoF quality a notch, I'm getting a stable 30 FPS everywhere.

Maybe if Oyama was looking up at the sky then he'd be getting 60 FPS. But with his stock config and a single 580, I doubt he's getting 60 FPS. I may be crazy, but I remember him posting that he runs an SLI 580 rig and gets 45-55 FPS with that. I could be wrong.

Anyways, OT. I absolutely love K ENB. I can't wait to tweak his incredible bloom code. I'd never think of using mostly bloom shaders to bring out colors, I would've still been dealing with saturation filters and the old enbeffect files from HD6.


----------



## Ricwin

Thanks for the info.
Fortunately, the 5770 will only need to render a small resolution (1366x768) rather than 1080p or beyond. I'm considering a 1440p monitor, but that wont be purchased until a substantial graphics upgrade. I will be buying a 8870 when they hit the shelves early(?) this year.

Seasons of Skyrim does look quite good. Might purge my Skyrim mods back to vanilla, and then try the Superb ENB.


----------



## jim2point0

I was wrong. I THOUGHT he had a single 580. This is from his readme:
Quote:


> "I run 2xGTX580 3 GB each in SLI, and get a constant 50 to 60 FPS with K, vsync on."


SSAO is a big killer. If you disable that, your frames will go way up. Certain optional DoFs will also demand a lot of performance.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I was wrong. I THOUGHT he had a single 580. This is from his readme:
> SSAO is a big killer. If you disable that, your frames will go way up. Certain optional DoFs will also demand a lot of performance.


No biggie, I wasn't trying to prove you wrong or anything. Just wanted to clarify so that people didn't go and download K ENB and then come back complaining that they are getting <50 FPS with their 580/680/7970.









Keep the awesome pictures coming guys. I look forward to seeing what you all can come up with.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I would suggest at the minimum a 6870 or a 560Ti to run a performance-optimized ENB profile at acceptable frame rates.


If you optimize an ENB for performance, you could run one on a HD5770. An optimized ENB would have at most 2-3 FPS loss. You'd just have no special effects like SSAO, Skylighting, DoF, etc. Most old timers here will remember I used to run a CrossFireX rig with 2xHD5770's. Back when Skyrim was first released CrossFireX was poorly supported (and I think it still isn't supported properly by ENB) and I used to run Gionights old 0.102 Tatsudoshi ENB on a HD5770 (I had to disable SSAO and we had no other effects back then like DoF etc). With optimization it's easily done on the one card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> SSAO is a big killer. If you disable that, your frames will go way up. Certain optional DoFs will also demand a lot of performance.


Definitely. You're looking a good 15-20FPS hit right there with some configurations. Skylighting and Shadowfix can also impact performance.

The thing with ENB is that all the little 1-2 FPS performance decreases from each effect soon mounts up! What's great about newer binaries is that we have the GUI to easily measure FPS as we tweak the ini. Just wish we had such a tool for enbeffect and enbprepass. Shame SSAO requires a restart to see differences also.


----------



## jim2point0

The scales in SSAO&SSIL section of enbseries.ini (both sizescale and sourcetexturescale) are what I turn down first. For example, "0.707" is equivalent to reading 50% of pixels on screen, and writing 50% as well (0.707 x 0.707 = 0.5).

I play at 3840x2160... I'll let you extrapolate how many pixels are read and written... crazy! ABSOLUTE performance killer


----------



## Ricwin

In that case, considering the small resolution i use, the FX-6100 clocked at 4.0GHz and GPU at 900MHz/1250MHz, will an ENB utterly cripple my framerate?


----------



## Lifeshield

Not if you use a performance optimized ENB, no.

And onto releasing Unreal Cinema...


----------



## Lifeshield

*INTRODUCTION*

Beautiful Skyrim - Unreal Cinema is an ENB configuration designed to give a cinematic and immersive experience within The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. Nights & Dungeons are normally darker than vanilla so pack a torch in your backpack or have Candlight to memory.

All files are configured using an AMD 965BE @4ghz, 8gb RAM, & XFX HD6870.

All author screenshots were taken using Unreal Cinema.

Please be aware that user screenshots may vary by ENB profile version as the configuration is improved and may not represent the work in it's current form. If you upload images please note the version used in the image title.

If you wish to see more screenshots or download other configurations by the author you can find them hosted at *Beautiful Skyrim* aswell as on Skyrim Nexus.

You can also follow Beautiful Skyrim on *Facebook* for updates.










*INSTALLATION*

To use any of these configurations you will need to download the *ENB 0.139* binary from enbdev.com and install into your Skyrim Directory.

Backup your saves and any d3d9.dll files in your Skyrim directory.

Remove any previous ENB/FXAA and Realistic Lighting files to avoid confliction.

Install ENB 0.139 binary file into your Skyrim directory.

Open the Unreal Cinema - ENB folder and extract Unreal Cinema - ENB into your Skyrim directory. Overwrite if prompted.

Set bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 & bEnableFileSelection=1 in skyrimprefs.ini.

If you are using Parallax set FixParallaxBugs=True in enbseries.ini (enabled by default).

Disable hardware Anti Aliasing settings on your graphics card control centre.

If using the Injector version of ENB 0.139 then run it as Administrator and then click hide to tray.

Launch The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, go into Data Files, and make sure the following mods are enabled and in the the correct load order as follows:

*Whiterun Lighting Fix
*Realistic Lighting
*Realistic Lighting Patcher

If you see alot of banding at night try adjusting your monitor settings or viewing angle.

Enjoy.










*PLEASE READ THE NEXT TWO SECTIONS BEFORE ASKING QUESTIONS IN THE COMMENTS SECTION.*

*EFFECTS, DUNGEONS, & NIGHTS*

*SSAO*

To disable SSAO set EnableAmbientOcclusion=False & UseIndirectLighting=False. To re-enable SSAO, open enbseries.ini and set EnableAmbientOcclusion=True and UseIndirectLighting=true. Enabling or disabling SSAO will have an impact on performance.

*Brighter Nights*

To enable Brighter Nights open enbeffect.fx and set //#define DARKER_NIGHTS. To renable Darker Nights set #define DARKER_NIGHTS

*Brighter Dungeons*

To enable brighter dungeons remove Realistic Lighting. To renable darker dungeons re-add Realistic Lighting. Make sure they are in correct load order (see installation section)

*Depth of Field*

To disable Depth of Field open enbseries.ini and set DepthOfField=False. To enable Depth of Field open enbseries.ini and set DepthOfField=True. Enabling or disabling Depth of Field will have an impact on performance.

*Vignettes*

To disable Letterbox Vignette open enbeffect.fx and set //#define LETTERBOX_VIGNETTE. To re-enable Letterbox Vignette open enb.effect.fx and set #define LETTERBOX_VIGNETTE.

To enable Round Vignette open enbeffect.fx and set #define ROUND_VIGNETTE. To disable Round Vignette open enbeffect.fx and set //#define ROUND_VIGNETTE.

You should only have one vignette enabled at any one time, so make sure that if you use one you disable the other.

*Sepia Tone*

To disable Vignette set //#define SEPIATONE. To re-enable Sepia Tone open enb.effect.fx and set #define SEPIATONE.

*Film Grain*

To disable Film Grain open the enbprepass.fx file and look for the Grain parameters section. The variables should be set as follows:

// Grain parameters
#define fGrainFreq 0.0 // image grain frequency
#define fGrainScale 0.0 // grain effect scale

To re-enable Film Grain open the enbprepass.fx file and look for the Grain parameters section. The variables should be set as follows:

// Grain parameters
#define fGrainFreq 4000.0 // image grain frequency
#define fGrainScale 0.05 // grain effect scale

For those who wish to use Film Grain but without using Depth of Field I have included an optional effect.txt file. Drop this into your Skyrim directory and then just disable Depth of Field.

*Sun Rays*

To disable Sun Rays open enbseries.ini and set EnableSunRays=False. To re-enable Sun Rays open enbseries.ini and set EnableSunRays=True.

*Detailed Shadows*

To disable Detailed Shadows set EnableDetailedShadow=False.

You can also edit the [SHADOW] section as you see fit. Settings to edit are as follows:

[SHADOW]
ShadowCastersFix=true / false
ShadowQualityFix=true / false
DetailedShadowQuality=2 (lower is higher)
UseBilateralShadowFilter=true / false

These are set to true by default.

*Parallax*

If you are using Parallax set FixParallaxBugs=True in enbseries.ini (enabled by default).

*Anti Aliasing*

To disable Anti Alising set EnableEdgeAA=False. To re-enable Anti Aliasing set: EnableEdgeAA=True. Either enable Anti Aliasing in enbseries.ini or use the optional SMAA. Hardware Anti Aliasing will cause faults so should always be disabled.










*F.A.Q*

*Will this overwrite any other mods?*

There may be textures included that will overwrite textures already installed. I normally keep these to water and sun textures.

*Why is everything dark/bright?*

This is likely caused by the difference in monitor settings between you and I. Just adjust your in game brightness level a little to a level that you are comfortable with. To increase brightness of nights only see the Effects and Brighter Nights section. Also check your ini settings. If you are finding dungeons to be bright while the rest of the configuration seems fairly darker it is likely you have Remove Ambient Interior Fog installed, your load order is incorrect, or some other lighting mod that is conflicting with Realistic Lighting.

*Why is fog not rendering properly?*

This is sometimes caused by SSAO which is enabled by default. You can either disable SSAO (see the EFFECTS section for instructions on how) or try refreshing the render by opening up your map and then exiting.

*Why is water transparent?*

This is also caused by SSAO. You will either have to disable SSAO or live with it.

*I don't have great performance.*

ENB can be very taxing on an average system. If you have a GPU with limited VRAM, and tons of large texture mods installed, this can cause performance issues.

Try enabling the FPS limiter in game by pressing the Home key. This can make the game smoother at the cost of slightly increased loading times.

Failing that try disabling some of the effects. Depth of Field & SSAO can have a taxing performance cost with ENB. So try disabling them if you find the performance just isn't enough.

You can also try using a *Texture Optimizer* to improve your performance. This will compress your textures to manageable sizes for your RAM to load in to decrease stuttering.

It's also worth noting that no ENB can ever be one hundred percent perfect for visual quality & performance (until it is optimised by it's developer) without alot of quality resources being cutback. What's good for one person may not neccessarily be good for someone else. This is the case with every ENB, even those geared towards high performance.

*How can I alter a setting I dislike?*

To alter settings in enbseries.ini you can change them in real time in-game by pressing Shift+Enter to bring up the ENB GUI. Make sure you save your changes if you want to keep them. If you wish to discard your changes just exit the GUI (Shift+Enter) and then press Backspace to reload the profile.

For all other file edits use notepad. You will have to Alt+Tab in and out but you will see most changes in real time.

If you wish to edit the ENB more to your personal taste then I reccommend checking out the *Guide to ENB Series mods*. If that doesn't answer your question then feel free to ask me on the comments section and I'll try my best to help.

*Is there an in game FPS counter?*

Yes. If you wish to enable the ENB FPS Counter, press * on your number pad.

*How can I take a screenshot with all the effects applied?*

If you wish to take a screenshot, press Insert. This will ensure the screenshot is taken with all effects applied.

*Is there any way to disable the ENB in game?*

If you wish to disable the ENB, press Shift+F12.










*CREDITS*

Unreal Warfare
Boris Vorontsov
HeliosDoubleSix
Matso
IndigoNeko
Confidence Man
Plutoman & co
Daemonjax
Kalicola
Opethfeldt

Also a big thankyou to everyone who has supported my work. Without your support, and sometimes a push in the right direction to pick myself back up this mod would never of have existed.

If you are not on this list but think you should be please let me know.

Thankyou.










*RECCOMMENDED MODS*

*Candlelight Toggle* by Modiinn
*Optimizer Textures* by Adpipino

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*

*Beautiful Skyrim*


----------



## jim2point0

I'll at least give it a shot and take some screenshots at 4K


----------



## Lifeshield

Some 4k screenshots would look nice on the main file page.


----------



## jim2point0

Your files section says:
Quote:


> Requires ENB v0.136


But here you say .139. I'm assuming .139 is correct and that the .136 is a typo?


----------



## Lifeshield

0.139 is correct, I'll amend that, thanks for the headsup.


----------



## Tarnix

Using K ENB for now, slowly adding more mods. I have about 20 fps on a single GTX660, but I love how it looks O_O
I'll follow the suggestion and reduce size scale, and maybe remove some blur passes in the DoF


----------



## jim2point0

Unreal looks good so far







Your default grain setting is crazy







I reduced it. Added SweetFX. Made some minor tweaks.

Sigh. Now i have 3 ENBs to rotate through... each probably deserving its own playthrough.


----------



## Lifeshield

I have no idea why I even like the grain effect. Something about it just lures me in, hehe.

What did you tweak it to?


----------



## jim2point0

Increased pointlighting intensity and reduced ambient intensity for nights and interiors. I like the way it makes light spread better. Reduced the grain amount. Swapped in tilt shift depth of field









Here's some 2160p downsampled to 1080p. Open them in a new tab to see the full image.


----------



## benben84

Anyone ever see this issue with ENB? Specifically SkyRealism Cinimatic and 0.119 Wrapper. So far only happens with that one, doesn't matter which preset either.


----------



## wanako

Here are some shots from me for tonight.


Spoiler: The Wilds

















Now believe it or not, crucify me or whatever, I've gotta come clean about this...

all this time, since I started playing this game, I've been using...

a ...

gampad

I've finally started using my KB+M and aiming and everything feels so much better!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Now believe it or not, crucify me or whatever, I've gotta come clean about this...
> 
> all this time, since I started playing this game, I've been using...
> 
> a ...
> 
> gampad


Quote:


> all this time, since I started playing this game, I've been using...
> 
> a ...
> 
> gampad


Quote:


> a ...
> 
> gampad


Quote:


> gampad


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*












Dude, I know. I don't know what I was thinking, and here's the weird part, It's the ONLY game I used the gamepad on with the exception of emulators and racing games. I use KB+M for everything else! I don't know why this happened. Worry not though, I've corrected my misguided ways and am now playing this game properly.


----------



## Tarnix

there's a few games I actually play with a game pad, namely Skyrim (on and off, combats with mouse makes me 200% better, but less good at killmove camera, but exploring is so much better with gamepad, less strain on my already abused hands), Assassin's Creed, and pretty much anything not requiring amazingly fast turns combined with precision.


----------



## Brainsick

Can somebody recommend me a good ENB for my sig rig which would allow me to mantain 60 fps most of the time at 1920x1080? Nothing too crazy demanding while looking good?

There are just waaay too many options on Skyrim Nexus, I wouldn't even know where to start.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Can somebody recommend me a good ENB for my sig rig which would allow me to mantain 60 fps most of the time at 1920x1080? Nothing too crazy demanding while looking good?
> 
> There are just waaay too many options on Skyrim Nexus, I wouldn't even know where to start.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


GTX680 2GB? Anything similar to Skyrim Visual Immersion III in terms of load should get you going. in a nutshell, Bokeh, film grain, and light SSAO. Look for these and you should be fine. Don't take "extreme quality" version, those are usually for SLI setups.

My recommendations? Skyrim Visual Immersion III, Propa's ENB, MetallicAcid's ENB, I have an ENB too on the Nexus (don't use the latest version, it's a bit broken, use the one before, and add SweetFX). I didn't try Lifeshield's, but if you can run it, it looks good from what I see. K ENB is just too heavy for constant 60 fps.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Can somebody recommend me a good ENB for my sig rig which would allow me to mantain 60 fps most of the time at 1920x1080? Nothing too crazy demanding while looking good?
> 
> There are just waaay too many options on Skyrim Nexus, I wouldn't even know where to start.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


I personally recommend The Wilds ENB. I think it looks excellent and it's not too heavy on the FPS. I can't guarantee 60 FPS all the time, but it never goes below 35 outside and below 50 inside with my 660Ti.


----------



## Brainsick

Great suggestions guys! Gonna give those a try and hopefully post some nice screenshots!









Thanks again!

-edit- Hey, The Wilds ENB looks superb.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Great suggestions guys! Gonna give those a try and hopefully post some nice screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> -edit- Hey, The Wilds ENB looks superb.


Doesn't it? It's what I always use in all of my screenies.

Also, Our very own Lifeshield, has released his epic UnrealCinema ENB which looks absolutely marvelous. I would try it myself, but I don't think it's compatible with Climates of Tamriel, which saddens me, so I cannot say what the performance is on that one, but DAMN does it look spectacular.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Now believe it or not, crucify me or whatever, I've gotta come clean about this...
> 
> all this time, since I started playing this game, I've been using...
> 
> a ...
> 
> gampad
> 
> I've finally started using my KB+M and aiming and everything feels so much better!


Nothing wrong with using a control pad. I use one in most of the games I play, including Skyrim.

As for compatibility with CoT, read the comments section.


----------



## MetallicAcid

If anyone would like to try Beta 0.139

MetallicAcid 0.139.zip 911k .zip file

I am using the wrapper version, as I have EVGA precision X open for GPU usage etc,


----------



## jim2point0

A few more from Unreal Cinema.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Just returned from a massive flight lax-perth via Dubai, watched all 3 lord of the rings movies and now all I wanna do is play skyrim haha. I've been away from the forums and this thread for ages, I see unreal cinema has made a return. Nice, that's Lifeshields isn't it? Looks great


----------



## jim2point0

Indeed. Be sure to go back a page or two. I've been posting screens from K ENB as well, which got released today. Bouncing back and forth now between Unreal, TV and K. I like them all!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Nothing wrong with using a control pad. I use one in most of the games I play, including Skyrim.
> 
> As for compatibility with CoT, read the comments section.


I'll have to try that as soon as I get home!


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## hakz

those pics are definitely stunning


----------



## jim2point0

Gave the latest goddess a try. I can't get beyond how hazy the interiors look... but WOW, exteriors. Insanely beautiful. And it makes my character look great!.


----------



## Ricwin

Think i have messed up somewhere.

I've wiped Skyrim and redownloaded it via Steam.

Downloaded the K ENB, ENB 0.132 binary, the necessary mods (Dramatic Clouds, Revamped Exterior Fog & Blackout - Simply Darker Dungeons) and moved all the files to their designated locations.

Modified the SkyrimPrefs.ini with the following lines:

bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1 (wasn't in the .ini, added below the first two)

And the game wont load up lol
I get the black loading screen with the Skyrim 'logo' but it CTD's after a second. Any suggestions?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Gave the latest goddess a try. I can't get beyond how hazy the interiors look... but WOW, exteriors. Insanely beautiful. And it makes my character look great!.


Who's ENB is that?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Who's ENB is that?


It's *The Goddess ENB* by Anaphiel.

I've used it before and thoroughly enjoyed it. Minus the very hazy interiors as jim2point0 correctly pointed out.


----------



## jim2point0

JayFaircloth's, aka Anaphiel.

He posted this version on flickr here.

I'm not a fan of the interiors. Perhaps I'm just spoiled by how mindbogglingly good K ENB's interiors are. There's almost 0 contrast.... as of there's a sheet if transparent white paper placed over your screen any time you're indoors. Lots of details are lost. I'm working on trying to change that because I like the exteriors too much to just toss it aside.

I've managed it somewhat. I've also made dungeons a lot darker in the process. Some more tweaking will be required. I'm no master at this... especially with these very technical ENBs where most of the work is done in the FX files.


----------



## Baasha

I just tried to get back into Skyrim but now the game crashes on startup!









The dragon logo comes up and the I get a CTD! I used to play it on my setup back in October and then started getting crashes during gaming (had a TON of mods). So I stopped playing and now wanted to try Lifeshield's ENB. I downloaded it and installed the ENB but the game doesn't even start! IIt's not the ENB either because the same thing happens with other ENBs.

HELP!

Is there a way to disable all mods and then try to start the game or do I have to disable/enable it one by one?

I ran BOSS to make sure all the ESPs were in order (not even sure if I have the order right) and then I had Nexus Mod Manager running as well.

Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Think i have messed up somewhere.
> 
> I've wiped Skyrim and redownloaded it via Steam.
> 
> Downloaded the K ENB, ENB 0.132 binary, the necessary mods (Dramatic Clouds, Revamped Exterior Fog & Blackout - Simply Darker Dungeons) and moved all the files to their designated locations.
> 
> Modified the SkyrimPrefs.ini with the following lines:
> 
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bShadowsOnGrass=1 (wasn't in the .ini, added below the first two)
> 
> And the game wont load up lol
> I get the black loading screen with the Skyrim 'logo' but it CTD's after a second. Any suggestions?


Im having the same problem.
1. Ticking those three mods off in nmm, was everything working before/after those mods w/o the enb?
2. Make sure you have AA, TRAA and AF from game and drivers


----------



## AbdullahG

I encountered the rare dancing skeleton:


----------



## jim2point0

How come unreal cinema was taken off the nexus already?


----------



## Balsagna

I have 2x GTX 680's 2gb each. Running at 1080P

Recommend me the best looking ENB and mods









I've been away from Skyrim for a while and need to put this baby into some action


----------



## jim2point0

Why would you SLI the 2GB version









K ENB is currently the fastest rising ENB in the history of the Nexus







It's a bit more colorful, but actually has a unique atmosphere to it. I prefer it to the hyper-realistic ENBs. Some screenshots in the spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































Superb ENB-RL is a very natural and realistic look. Currently the top most downloaded on the nexus.

You can go back a few pages to see the screens I've posted of Unreal Cinema. Should give you an idea as to what that's looks like. I also posted a few of the new Goddess release candidate.

Can't be arsed to go through all the possible texture mods. I have around 150 mods on nexus mod manager installed. But I did what everyone else did. Just went to the nexus and started finding ones that interested me. Start by checking the top 100 files of all time. Then going into categories that interest you. Maybe sort by most downloads to help you find the most popular.

I know you're limited on vram, but with 2 680s in SLI, you could potentially run Skyrim with ENB at a higher downsampling resolution. Only way to get decent anti-aliasing with the latest ENBs. It won't work if you use typical hardware-enabled AA. Gotta disable those.... unfortunately.


----------



## Eiennohi

Jim may I ask you what armor this might be? http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1228705/a/838627/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/


----------



## propa

Hey there i am back from business and here we go on 139 early WIP.

http://postimage.org/image/yme3f6vrj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/g83kb7jgv/full/

http://postimage.org/image/8gmucnfbj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/jhhzho7kf/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ns18r021b/full/

http://postimage.org/image/jwxuofivj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/dxa3kry33/full/

http://postimage.org/image/c6r2jagjz/full/

http://postimage.org/image/mi3fby89b/full/

http://postimage.org/image/yl8qzijbj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/ymiosxl5b/full/

http://postimage.org/image/fvgrirqkv/full/

http://postimage.org/image/47mpo81fz/full/

http://postimage.org/image/qkugb12dr/full/

http://postimage.org/image/4ztz15v0v/full/

http://postimage.org/image/lc40qw9cf/full/

http://postimage.org/image/7wh01g0un/full/

http://postimage.org/image/m46oq3djj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/at411q6of/full/

http://postimage.org/image/y8ly72qfj/full/

http://postimage.org/image/r6o0kvmtr/full/


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Why would you SLI the 2GB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K ENB is currently the fastest rising ENB in the history of the Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit more colorful, but actually has a unique atmosphere to it. I prefer it to the hyper-realistic ENBs. Some screenshots in the spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superb ENB-RL is a very natural and realistic look. Currently the top most downloaded on the nexus.
> 
> You can go back a few pages to see the screens I've posted of Unreal Cinema. Should give you an idea as to what that's looks like. I also posted a few of the new Goddess release candidate.
> 
> Can't be arsed to go through all the possible texture mods. I have around 150 mods on nexus mod manager installed. But I did what everyone else did. Just went to the nexus and started finding ones that interested me. Start by checking the top 100 files of all time. Then going into categories that interest you. Maybe sort by most downloads to help you find the most popular.
> 
> I know you're limited on vram, but with 2 680s in SLI, you could potentially run Skyrim with ENB at a higher downsampling resolution. Only way to get decent anti-aliasing with the latest ENBs. It won't work if you use typical hardware-enabled AA. Gotta disable those.... unfortunately.


Because, they didn't have the 4gb cards at the time when I got these


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Jim may I ask you what armor this might be? http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1228705/a/838627/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/


That looks like Steel Plate Armor. Vanilla Skyrim has it. Use AmidianBorn Book of Silence to make it awesome looking.


----------



## Lifeshield

Nice screens Propa.


----------



## youra6

Do you guys know of a way to check VRAM with ENB running?


----------



## propa

Try GPU-Z http://www.chip.de/downloads/GPU-Z_29079230.html


----------



## Lifeshield

I think the newest version has a VRAM monitor in the GUI. Shift+Enter.


----------



## propa

Hey there i am back from business and here we go on 139 early WIP. Part 2


----------



## Baasha

Come on guys! Someone help me!! I can't get the game to even launch now! It CTD after the dragon logo! HELP!


----------



## A-Dub

I've been playing Skyrim on my laptop (A8 + 6750m) and it handles the game decently on a mix of med/high settings along with the Bethesda HD texture pack. I finally got around to installing it on my desktop rig and I'm wondering how good I can make it look and still be playable. What mods can my 2500k/5870 handle @1080p? Any screenshots from someone with a similar rig would be appreciated.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I just tried to get back into Skyrim but now the game crashes on startup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon logo comes up and the I get a CTD! I used to play it on my setup back in October and then started getting crashes during gaming (had a TON of mods). So I stopped playing and now wanted to try Lifeshield's ENB. I downloaded it and installed the ENB but the game doesn't even start! IIt's not the ENB either because the same thing happens with other ENBs.
> 
> HELP!


What version of SKSE do you have installed? Could you post of a screenshot of the main page of the generated BOSS report?

If you want to, you can uncheck all of the plugins in your Plugins tab of NMM and that should disable them. Be sure not to uncheck Update.esm, Dawnguard.esm, or Hearthfires.esm though! Also, you may not be able to load one of your old saves while doing this, so just start a new save and see if you can at least get to the intro sequence on the cart.

Edit: If you aren't even getting to the main menu. Then it has nothing to do with your Plugins. It's either a corrupt ENB installation (d3d9.dll file) or you have a stray config file somewhere.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What version of SKSE do you have installed? Could you post of a screenshot of the main page of the generated BOSS report?
> 
> If you want to, you can uncheck all of the plugins in your Plugins tab of NMM and that should disable them. Be sure not to uncheck Update.esm, Dawnguard.esm, or Hearthfires.esm though! Also, you may not be able to load one of your old saves while doing this, so just start a new save and see if you can at least get to the intro sequence on the cart.
> 
> Edit: If you aren't even getting to the main menu. Then it has nothing to do with your Plugins. It's either a corrupt ENB installation (d3d9.dll file) or you have a stray config file somewhere.
> 
> Let us know what you find out.


Thanks for replying to my post!

I ended up uninstalling ALL mods using NMM except SkyUI and SKSE scripts (I'm running SKSE 0.1.6.4). The game starts fine and I just finished Redwater Den for Dawnguard!









Lifeshield's ENB is installed as well and it looks stunning - except the DoF is way too intense (how do we lower that effect? I don't want to turn it off completely).

Now, I will have to enable the mods one by one but I am going to download the latest STEP guide and go from there.

Here's my BOSS log for now:



Here's the other page of the BOSS log showing the error (Something conflicting with the Realistic Lighting Patcher and Unofficial Skyrim Patch?):



The game starts fine now even with this error. So it must have been some mod or mods conflicting that rendered the game unplayable. For now, it at least works! I loaded the previous save (# 195 lol) without error (although it takes about 3 minutes to load) but there were no mods (doh!).

Here's a quick snap w/ Lifeshield's ENB @ 5160x2560:


----------



## utterfabrication

You really should clean your master files. It's easy.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think the newest version has a VRAM monitor in the GUI. Shift+Enter.


Lifeshield, I'm using your ENB and it looks amazing (just got Skyrim to work again (after 4 months)).

The VRAM reading on that blue box on the top left (when I hit Shift+Enter) shows "1379"; does that mean only 1.3GB is being used or is it 4 - 1.379 = 2.6GB being used? At my resolution (5160x2560), I'm getting about 45 FPS in most areas but sometimes it stutters like crazy and at others it's 60 FPS (smooth). I changed the FPS limit on that box from 30 to 60. Should I not have done that?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> You really should clean your master files. It's easy.


Thanks! I cleaned the master files as well as Realistic Lighting!


----------



## wanako

Hey Lifeshield, what was the suggestion you gave that user on the Nexus about Climates of Tamriel? I tried to look back to it but it was taken down from Nexus. Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Hey Lifeshield, what was the suggestion you gave that user on the Nexus about Climates of Tamriel? I tried to look back to it but it was taken down from Nexus. Thanks.


First you'll need to do a manual install because with NMM it isn't installing nights properly.

From what I remember install brightest nights and hazardous/hardcore dungeons then adjust the nights so that they're a little brighter(best thing to do is just play with the different esps and find a lighting balance for you). Don't use Realistic Lighting with it or it will make it a mess.

Note this is just off the top of my head from when I was messing around with it. I couldn't really find anything I liked with it personally which is why I don't use it.

Quote:


> Lifeshield, I'm using your ENB and it looks amazing (just got Skyrim to work again (after 4 months)).
> 
> The VRAM reading on that blue box on the top left (when I hit Shift+Enter) shows "1379"; does that mean only 1.3GB is being used or is it 4 - 1.379 = 2.6GB being used? At my resolution (5160x2560), I'm getting about 45 FPS in most areas but sometimes it stutters like crazy and at others it's 60 FPS (smooth). I changed the FPS limit on that box from 30 to 60. Should I not have done that?


I think that's what you have free if I recall correctly. I don't really bother with it as I have a weak rig anyway. There's should be some info about it on enbdev.com in the 0.141 binary thread.

I'm not currently sure what effect changing FPS will have on performance as I haven't tried it with newer binaries. It will increase load times though.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> First you'll need to do a manual install because with NMM it isn't installing nights properly.
> 
> From what I remember install brightest nights and hazardous/hardcore dungeons then adjust the nights so that they're a little brighter(best thing to do is just play with the different esps and find a lighting balance for you). Don't use Realistic Lighting with it or it will make it a mess.
> 
> Note this is just off the top of my head from when I was messing around with it. I couldn't really find anything I liked with it personally which is why I don't use it.
> 
> I think that's what you have free if I recall correctly. I don't really bother with it as I have a weak rig anyway. There's should be some info about it on enbdev.com in the 0.141 binary thread.
> 
> I'm not currently sure what effect changing FPS will have on performance as I haven't tried it with newer binaries. It will increase load times though.


sweet. Thanks for the help. If I manage to get a good setting, I'll let you know and if you like it too, you could host it as a CoT compatible version.


----------



## A-Dub

Guess my 5870 isn't going to cut it, running out of VRAM with the 2k texture pack, static mesh improvements, lighting mod and a few others installed. Thinking of going with a 7950.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## AbdullahG

I thought the sunsets and nights looked nice.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> sweet. Thanks for the help. If I manage to get a good setting, I'll let you know and if you like it too, you could host it as a CoT compatible version.


I'd be happy to.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'd be happy to.


Lifeshield,

Okay, I nailed down the problem I was having with the game not launching; it was the Enhanced Blood Textures mod. I enabled it again and the game wouldn't launch. So it is now disabled the and the game loads okay (although the load times are abysmal).

Anyway, there is a MAJOR bug/issue with your ENB that I encountered. If I Pause or bring up the Menu, the screen starts flickering as if I'm indoors - it goes dark then light and back and forth. If I pause again and the get out of the menu, the daylight seems to be fine. Even if I use the "Whirlwind Sprint" Shout, this problem occurs. It has something to do with the lighting (Realistic Lighting?)

I want to try a couple of different settings. First, how do I uninstall your ENB? Is there a .bat file to remove just your ENB? There is an ENB setting out there (Opethfeldt ?) that comes with a BAT uninstaller and it is really convenient to try and diagnose issues. Please let me know ASAP.

Any ideas on how to fix this light flickering?

*EDIT: My BOSS log (from previous post/page) shows that the Whiterun Lighting Fix.esp causes an error. I tried disabling that in NMM but to no avail; the flickering occurs with it both enabled and disabled.


----------



## jim2point0

You uninstall that ENB the same way you uninstall all ENBs. You delete all the files you extracted into the skyrim folder. There's only like 10 and they all go to the same place. Just look at his archive, look at what you extracted, and delete those files. No real tricks to it. After a while you become rather acquainted with the files you usually extract for ENBs and you can just delete them all by looking at them.

Oh and some more K ENB. Sometimes I find it hard to believe this is still Skyrim.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Love the way K ENB looks but it gives me extremely long load times. No other ENB I've used does that.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Love the way K ENB looks but it gives me extremely long load times. No other ENB I've used does that.


I think that's common for some of the harder hitting ENB's. I have no idea why it does that but one way of mitigating it is to turn it off (Shift+F12) during the loading screen and then turn it back on after it's done loading. I went from 30 seconds load times back to my normal 2-3 loads.


----------



## propa

Some more Screens from 139 early WIP


----------



## wanako

Here are more from me.

The Wilds ENB for Climates of Tamriel - Wanako WIP using v 0.139. Since the author will no longer support it, and I have some basic knowledge of ENB settings, I'll try to tweak it as much as possible.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














I don't think it looks too bad.


----------



## MetallicAcid

No one likes my ENB


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lifeshield,
> 
> Okay, I nailed down the problem I was having with the game not launching; it was the Enhanced Blood Textures mod. I enabled it again and the game wouldn't launch. So it is now disabled the and the game loads okay (although the load times are abysmal).
> 
> Anyway, there is a MAJOR bug/issue with your ENB that I encountered. If I Pause or bring up the Menu, the screen starts flickering as if I'm indoors - it goes dark then light and back and forth. If I pause again and the get out of the menu, the daylight seems to be fine. Even if I use the "Whirlwind Sprint" Shout, this problem occurs. It has something to do with the lighting (Realistic Lighting?)
> 
> I want to try a couple of different settings. First, how do I uninstall your ENB? Is there a .bat file to remove just your ENB? There is an ENB setting out there (Opethfeldt ?) that comes with a BAT uninstaller and it is really convenient to try and diagnose issues. Please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this light flickering?
> 
> *EDIT: My BOSS log (from previous post/page) shows that the Whiterun Lighting Fix.esp causes an error. I tried disabling that in NMM but to no avail; the flickering occurs with it both enabled and disabled.


It's unlikely Whiterun Lighting Fix (which shows no errors within BOSS for me) or Realistic Lighting that is the cause. I think this is an Adaptation issue (whenever I enable Adaptation I would get flickering on screen) though it should be disabled by default. I'll look into it and try and reproduce the issue (if I can).

Opethfeldts uninstaller should uninstall the ENB files but it won't uninstall any installed textures or esp files. I think for the texture and esp files I'll probably add them in a seperate file for NMM installation in future for ease of removal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> No one likes my ENB


To be honest I've been too focused on modifying my own profile. I'll give it a try later after work.

Quote:


> Some more Screens from 139 early WIP


I honestly think you have one of those artistic profiles that would look better without the cinematic bars. It doesn't suit your style, in my opinion of course. I do think it would look nice with a round vignette.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Eiennohi

not the most cinematic look but I like the atmosphere and colors


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Hey there i am back from business and here we go on 139 early WIP. Part 2
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> I want to hug those pictures... They look INCREDIBLE! Whoa!


----------



## jim2point0

Few from Unreal Cinema. I was loving running around in the snow, but now my game has decided to randomly just crash to desktop. Most likely caused by the new animation pack I installed.


----------



## youra6

Even with my setup and using Propa's ENB, I'm getting about 30-34 FPS with dips inbetween.


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Few from Unreal Cinema. I was loving running around in the snow, but now my game has decided to randomly just crash to desktop. Most likely caused by the new animation pack I installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Jim can I ask what sweet fx settings you use in your K enb screenshots, and or any other settings you changed? Please tell me! Im having issues with my shadows and lights, I'm finding it difficult to balance it the way you did in your screenshots.

btw love this screenshot


----------



## jim2point0

That screenshot was from unreal cinema.

I didn't change the sweetFX settings that came with K ENB. Well, I did lower the sharpening a bit. Didn't think it was necessary to be so high.

The only changes I made were in the enbseries.ini file. And I just lowered the bloom values for nights and interiors.


----------



## Demented

Just got some 'found money" and even though I had just bought 2 GTX670 2gb cards in SLI, I was wondering if 2xGTX6804GB cards would be a dramatic improvement, since it has twice as much usable VRAM?


----------



## jim2point0

The VRAM would definitely come in handy... but only if you plan on running games at fairly high downsampling resolutions. Otherwise, the 670 and 680 are seriously close, and with overclocking you could basically have the same thing. Would be hard to justify that cost unless you could sell your current cards.


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That screenshot was from unreal cinema.
> 
> I didn't change the sweetFX settings that came with K ENB. Well, I did lower the sharpening a bit. Didn't think it was necessary to be so high.
> 
> The only changes I made were in the enbseries.ini file. And I just lowered the bloom values for nights and interiors.


Do you know the specific names of the bloom effects like AmountDay, BlueShiftAmountDay, or ContrastInterior, etc..


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The VRAM would definitely come in handy... but only if you plan on running games at fairly high downsampling resolutions. Otherwise, the 670 and 680 are seriously close, and with overclocking you could basically have the same thing. Would be hard to justify that cost unless you could sell your current cards.


Well, I game at 2560X1440 and I get pretty good FPS now, though it still dips to low 30s at certain times. Perhaps just overclocking the cards would be the best option. I hear these OC pretty well too.


----------



## jim2point0

Try 2160p







1440p is like nothing... and isn't a noticeable improvement over 1080p really.


----------



## youra6

670s use up about close to 2GB on my setup. Also, I don't know whats going on, but I have this problem that SLI isn't being utilized with ENB on.

When I delete the d3d9 file, my FPS shoots up. With the file in the Skyrim directory, I get the same FPS as with SLI disabled. Strange thing is that the FPS about doubles only in the menu screen. When I load my game, the FPS drops down the 30ish when I know it should be around 60.

Disabled Vsync already...


----------



## jim2point0

Does whatever ENB you're using have the frame limiter set in the config? That may be the culprit. Some ENBs ship with the limiter set to 30.

SLI works great for me. Both GPUs are chugging away at 100%.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Does whatever ENB you're using have the frame limiter set in the config? That may be the culprit. Some ENBs ship with the limiter set to 30.
> 
> SLI works great for me. Both GPUs are chugging away at 100%.


I pressed shift + enter and saw that the limiter was off.

*SLI ON*


FPS at Menu is around 400-500 FPS
Game FPS is around 30-40

*SLI OFF*


FPS at Menu is around 200-250
Game FPS is around 30-40 still!

Is there a OSD to show GPU usage since AFB and Precision are incompatible with ENB?


----------



## jim2point0

I use MSI Afterburner and just keep it open on my 2nd monitor. I don't use on screen displays (yuck).


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner and just keep it open on my 2nd monitor. I don't use on screen displays (yuck).


I have a second monitor as well. Problem is with some games, the second screen instantly goes black once a game launches.

Also, I made an edit on my post on the last page.

Finally, Skyrim w/ENB instantly crashes with Afterburner on.


----------



## jim2point0

Really? My screen never goes black. I'd die if it did. I need that sucker. I usually have some movie playing on it


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Really? My screen never goes black. I'd die if it did. I need that sucker. I usually have some movie playing on it


Well right now, the crucial thing is that my game crashes as soon as it starts with Afterburner turned on. I know this is a common issue, just wondering how you were able to do it.


----------



## jim2point0

I haven't done anything special. Here's a photo.... because I don't actually know of a way to screenshot both my monitors while the game is running. Print Screen doesn't work.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Well right now, the crucial thing is that my game crashes as soon as it starts with Afterburner turned on. I know this is a common issue, just wondering how you were able to do it.


You may have to do a clean uninstall and reinstall. I have EVGA PrecisionX and it was suggested I do this to fix my OSD issues causing Skyrim not to run. A fresh install with EVGA PrecisionX does not by default enable anything to do with the OSD. If you had enabled the OSD at one point there is no way to disable it without conflicting with ENB without a clean uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyway, there is a MAJOR bug/issue with your ENB that I encountered. If I Pause or bring up the Menu, the screen starts flickering as if I'm indoors - it goes dark then light and back and forth. If I pause again and the get out of the menu, the daylight seems to be fine. Even if I use the "Whirlwind Sprint" Shout, this problem occurs. It has something to do with the lighting (Realistic Lighting?)
> 
> I want to try a couple of different settings. First, how do I uninstall your ENB? Is there a .bat file to remove just your ENB? There is an ENB setting out there (Opethfeldt ?) that comes with a BAT uninstaller and it is really convenient to try and diagnose issues. Please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this light flickering?


Just to follow up on this issue, I think I know what may be the cause of your problem. I notice you use a EVGA Graphics card. Do you have eVGA Precision X enabled? If so disable it (or at least the Overlay) and that should resolve the problem (a confirmed fix for another user who had similar issues *here*)


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Well right now, the crucial thing is that my game crashes as soon as it starts with Afterburner turned on. I know this is a common issue, just wondering how you were able to do it.


When you download the ENB files from Boris' site, you get two version, Injector and Wrapper. Use the Injector Version instead or Wrapper.
Also go to your Afterburner OSD software (I use Precision, but same thing), and create a profile for Skyrim:



go to the Afterburner directory:
X:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles

and open the config file for TESV in notepad.

Under the Hooking section, change the lines to mirror below:

Code:



Code:


EnableHooking=1
EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=1

Now, the injector version has a seperate app that is needed to run to let ENB work called ENBInjector.exe It has to be running while the game is running.

I simply created a batch file to open both programs at the same time:

Code:



Code:


@echo off

start "SaveGameManager" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Savegame_Manager_v1_1-15-1-1\TESVSGM.exe"
start "ENB Toggler" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBSSAODofToggler.exe"
start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"

note that I use a Save Game Manager, which I start the game from once I chosen my profile, and a ENB DOF SSAO toggler, so if you don't have that, then you don't need those lines, instead use:

Code:



Code:


@echo off

start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"
start "Skyrim" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\TESV.exe"

I just use the Batch file on my desktop and will run both at the same time.









This is how I got mine to work.

If you run it through Steam... I don't know...


----------



## youra6

Lucky you, most people get CTD with that setup.

I may have found the culprit and its a weird one (to me at least). I was playing with the ENB config by pressing shift-enter and messed with the settings.

*SLI ON + Ambient Occulusion ON*


FPS 26-35

*SLI ON + Ambient Occulusion OFF*


FPS 60-80+

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*SLI* *OFF**+ Ambient Occulusion* *ON*


FPS 26-35

*SLI* *OFF* *+ Ambient Occulusion* *OFF*


FPS 30-50

From this, I can conclude that well, Ambient Occlusion is causing some framerate issues. Funny thing is that I have AO turned on on NVCP. In fact, the game runs smoother with SLI off...


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> When you download the ENB files from Boris' site, you get two version, Injector and Wrapper. Use the Injector Version instead or Wrapper.
> Also go to your Afterburner OSD software (I use Precision, but same thing), and create a profile for Skyrim:
> 
> 
> 
> go to the Afterburner directory:
> X:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles
> 
> and open the config file for TESV in notepad.
> 
> Under the Hooking section, change the lines to mirror below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=1


Thanks! This did it, and I finally found my culprit, just as I expected. With Ambient Occlusion on, my GPU usage drops to 40-50% for both cards. With AO off, it goes back up to the high 90s...

I found the problem, just need a fix for it. Will reinstall drivers to see if that helps,


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Thanks! This did it,


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## Lifeshield

Work in progress...


----------



## Solonowarion

Anyone have " The Wilds " ENB?


----------



## jim2point0

Lunanella took it off the Nexus because.... well the Nexus' userbase is ******ed. She posted it here though. Don't expect that version to be supported though. Use it at your own peril


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just to follow up on this issue, I think I know what may be the cause of your problem. I notice you use a EVGA Graphics card. Do you have eVGA Precision X enabled? If so disable it (or at least the Overlay) and that should resolve the problem (a confirmed fix for another user who had similar issues *here*)


Hi Lifeshield,

Your ENB is simply stunning dude. I tried K-ENB and got a whopping 13 FPS!







Took some screenshots and then uninstalled it with a quickness. Of course, at my resolution, I didn't expect the moon.

However, your ENB looks great and still runs around 45 - 60 FPS for me!

Regarding the flickering issue, it's still there! I actually CLOSE EVGA Precision X when I play Skyrim or GTA IV (since both use ENB). I enable an OC profile and then close Precision X so i don't think the OSD could be causing it(?). I have gone through several driver updates since I last installed Precision X though. I don't uninstall/reinstall Precision X every time I update the Nvidia driver. Do we need to do that?

Everything works fine on your ENB except this freaking flickering. If I pause the game, and then exit the pause menu, daylight appears fine. If I use magic and/or go indoors etc., the flickering starts. Any other ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## jim2point0

With K ENB, you get a monster FPS boost by using a different DoF (or disabling it) and disabling or tweaking SSAO. The SSAO settings in his config are set for a resolution of 1920x1080. I posted an explanation as to how SSAO in ENB works a while back... but as you go up in resolution, you need to tone down the "scale" parameters. Or yeah.. just turn it off and use driver-forced SSAO if you really need it (still looks good).

There's no reason K ENB can't run just as fast as Unreal Cinema, honestly. I use them both. Depends on my mood


----------



## propa

Next Step 139 WIP


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Demented




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hi Lifeshield,
> 
> Your ENB is simply stunning dude. I tried K-ENB and got a whopping 13 FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some screenshots and then uninstalled it with a quickness. Of course, at my resolution, I didn't expect the moon.
> 
> However, your ENB looks great and still runs around 45 - 60 FPS for me!
> 
> Regarding the flickering issue, it's still there! I actually CLOSE EVGA Precision X when I play Skyrim or GTA IV (since both use ENB). I enable an OC profile and then close Precision X so i don't think the OSD could be causing it(?). I have gone through several driver updates since I last installed Precision X though. I don't uninstall/reinstall Precision X every time I update the Nvidia driver. Do we need to do that?
> 
> Everything works fine on your ENB except this freaking flickering. If I pause the game, and then exit the pause menu, daylight appears fine. If I use magic and/or go indoors etc., the flickering starts. Any other ideas on how to fix this?


It's not something I have been able to recreate on my hardware with this config and 0.139 (though I've had flickering on some other configs using 0.139). I'm convinced, seems it's not EVGA for you, it's an adaptation issue but it should be disabled in my config (enabling it causes the entire screen to flicker).

I'll look into this some more.


----------



## bored32

anyone? any suggestions?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Demented




----------



## Maian

Hey, just a heads up, everyone is now using those High-Res Warpaints right? Xenius uploaded them with the new method on how to actually get them to display at high-res in-game.

The only con is the makeups need to be high-res too or they become very pixelated. Xenius didn't have the beast races done, but I did both Khajiit and Argonian warpaints AND makeups, and he put them on his page for easy access (optional download).

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977

Human makeup wasn't done in high-res yet (though there was a WIP picture on the Nexus a few days ago with someone who did it - so maybe soon).


----------



## jim2point0

Showcasing The Goddess 3.0 RC4. Still in development and likely to undergo more changes before a final release... but WOW. It makes characters look fantastic. Some screens





































Oy. I have a bad sunglare texture installed somewhere (not from this ENB). Must hunt that down and exterminate it.


----------



## Maian

If you can't find it, there is only one location for sunglares as far as I know.

If I remember correctly (don't have a custom sunglare installed), it's textures/sky/sunglare.dds


----------



## propa

A huge dungeons mess Pics with awesome FX in my opinion


----------



## Baasha

A couple of pics with Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema (still have that annoying flickering issue though







):







Just recorded some video of Skyrim Unreal Cinema yesterday on 3 30" monitors @ 5160x2560 (UGrids = 9) and caught some epic battles!









Will post video soon!

*Any help on that flicker issue is appreciated.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> With K ENB, you get a monster FPS boost by using a different DoF (or disabling it) and disabling or tweaking SSAO. The SSAO settings in his config are set for a resolution of 1920x1080. I posted an explanation as to how SSAO in ENB works a while back... but as you go up in resolution, you need to tone down the "scale" parameters. Or yeah.. just turn it off and use driver-forced SSAO if you really need it (still looks good).
> 
> There's no reason K ENB can't run just as fast as Unreal Cinema, honestly. I use them both. Depends on my mood


Hmm.. that's interesting... So how do I go about turning off SSAO in K-ENB? And how do I try "another" DoF? Is it included in the K-ENB folder? If so, how do I swap the DoF effects? If I want to, how do I turn of the DoF as well?

Another thing is that in NVidia Inspector, I have "Ambient Occlusion" set to "Enabled". Should this be set to "Disabled" when using ENB? Perhaps that's causing the flickering issue for me(?).


----------



## jim2point0

You definitely don't want ENB SSAO and driver SSAO on at the same time. I can't imagine that going well. You can toggle SSAO on and off in the enbseries.ini file.

K ENB ships with a bunch of different Depth of field prepass files. Pretty sure there are a few of the standard gaussian blur DoFs in there.


----------



## wanako

Here are my shots for today. May get some later today if I find the time to play.




Spoiler: MOAR
















Lydia + Jordis = TANKS!


----------



## Lifeshield

Some more from the latest version of Unreal Cinema...


----------



## jim2point0

This is what unreal cinema is capable of O_O


----------



## Lifeshield

Mate you should upload some screenarchery to the file page, show people what you can really do with it if you put in the effort, hehe.


----------



## dean0

Finally got my ENB perfected. Very playable great frames, and I can see in the dark!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean0*
> 
> Finally got my ENB perfected. Very playable great frames, and I can see in the dark!


That looks Excellent. It is quite well balanced!


----------



## Eiennohi

K ENB is mind blowing


----------



## wanako

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AmidianBorn armor textures = flawless victory. Look at those beautiful details!







I SAID LOOK AT THEM!























I may have to give K ENB a try tomorrow.


----------



## jim2point0

Duncan Harris (DeadEndThrills) has started up with K ENB @[email protected]

My body is not ready for the quality of images to come....


----------



## Kenno78

K ENB + Climates of Tamriel:


----------



## dean0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> That looks Excellent. It is quite well balanced!


thanks bud!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Duncan Harris (DeadEndThrills) has started up with K ENB @[email protected]
> 
> My body is not ready for the quality of images to come....


oh my... my body is not ready, indeed. Epic images will ensue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenno78*
> 
> K ENB + Climates of Tamriel:


did you have to tweak yours to work with CoT or did you use it like that out of the box? Pics look great BTW. I swear, I wanna load this when I get home.


----------



## Kenno78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> oh my... my body is not ready, indeed. Epic images will ensue.
> did you have to tweak yours to work with CoT or did you use it like that out of the box? Pics look great BTW. I swear, I wanna load this when I get home.


Thanks. Only slightly. All I had to do was disable sky effects, but leave sun rays on, with the ENB Customiser.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Mate you should upload some screenarchery to the file page, show people what you can really do with it if you put in the effort, hehe.


And by "effort" you mean money.

The new edition looks great btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Duncan Harris (DeadEndThrills) has started up with K ENB @[email protected]
> 
> My body is not ready for the quality of images to come....


I guess it's because I am no screenshot expert but I've never been overly impressed by anything on that site. Those images you posted there look like average ones over on ENBdev. Same goes for that goinight goof.

Has anyone given the new RLO a try yet? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30450/


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And by "effort" you mean money.


You need money to use unreal cinema?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I guess it's because I am no screenshot expert but I've never been overly impressed by anything on that site. Those images you posted there look like average ones over on ENBdev. Same goes for that goinight goof.


just must be joking...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenno78*
> 
> Thanks. Only slightly. All I had to do was disable sky effects, but leave sun rays on, with the ENB Customiser.


excellent. Thank you for your help. Here's your very first +REP. You now have 1 REP per 2 posts. You'll get along here just fine.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> just must be joking...


lol. I totally missed that bit in his message... I agree.

Well somewhat. First of all, Gionight tend to post massive quantities of screenshots at once. There are usually 2-3 really freakin amazing ones, and then the rest are just kinda blah (to me at least). People focus on those amazing ones. Some of that comes down to his own brand of ENB, which has a style to it that turns me off. But he does have a decent sense of composition.

Duncan Harris, on the other hand, is THE master of composition. Frames almost every single one of his screenshots perfectly. This is why he actually gets paid to do this for unreleased games... whereas the rest of us do it as a fun little hobby.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> lol. I totally missed that bit in his message... I agree.
> 
> Well somewhat. First of all, Gionight tend to post massive quantities of screenshots at once. There are usually 2-3 really freakin amazing ones, and then the rest are just kinda blah (to me at least). People focus on those amazing ones. Some of that comes down to his own brand of ENB, which has a style to it that turns me off. But he does have a decent sense of composition.
> 
> *Duncan Harris, on the other hand, is THE master of composition. Frames almost every single one of his screenshots perfectly. This is why he actually gets paid to do this for unreleased games... whereas the rest of us do it as a fun little hobby.*


This.


----------



## Lifeshield

I cannot even begin to fathom how much patience he (Duncan Harris) must have to create some of the screenshots he does. Not only to nail them exactly right, but also to have the creativity to be able to make each one feel so different every time. I think his work is brilliant, and is certainly someone who inspired myself to get interested in "screenarchery" as we have come to call it. He most definitely has my respect for what he does.

Of course when it comes to downsampling the way he does (the resolutions he takes those pictures at is astronomical), and with some other users, it costs money. That comes with the nature of what he does and others like him. You want the best you have to be prepared to chip in for it. One day I might actually get a rig that would be capable of doing that sort of work without blowing up if I tried it. Until then I'll just keep dreaming and keep snapping away. Hehe.


----------



## jim2point0

I mostly play all games at the same resolution he does (3840x2160). First build in 4 years, I figured I'd go all out. But yeah, that definitely doesn't mean I can take screenshots on his level. Then again, I also built this rig to PLAY games, whereas he doesn't care if a game is playable. I recall him saying his initial skyrim screenshots were all captured while his game ran at 12 FPS and crashed every other minute. That's dedication...

I think he alone is responsible for a **** ton of high-end nvidia GPUs being sold







Everyone wants their games to look like his. He almost had me convinced to go out and get MINECRAFT. I mean... ***?

In any case... I'm excited to see what he does with K ENB. He said he'd be having fun with it next weekend, so I don't suspect to see much Skyrim from him until then.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Of course I'm not joking. unlimited power and vram lets you do all kinds of things most of us can't do. That's all you really need to do to stand out. Throw in some amateur photography skills and voila, you're instantly some screenshot god.








With tools like sweetfx out now, just about anyone can make a game look better than vanilla. There are some nice shader mods for minecraft. Not really my cup of tea though.


----------



## Baasha

I'm now playing Skyrim on my X79 rig with Lifeshield's ENB and on my X58 rig with K-ENB.

The strange thing is that when I tried Sharpshooter's ENB (extreme setting) on my X58 rig, which is 1920x1200, I get 60 FPS constantly. With K-ENB, I get 30 FPS and it's pegged there. I checked Shift+Enter" and it shows 60 FPS frame limit so why is it stuck at 30 FPS? It looks pretty good but it's a bit too saturated for my taste. I like Sharpshooter's ENB a lot too.

On my X79 rig, I'm playing the game with uGrids = 9 @ 5160x2560 and with ENB w/ SSAO etc. Most of the time I'm between 45 - 60 FPS. I posted some screenshots a few pages back but some of you guys post some shots that are really cool - obviously, the rig has nothing to do with screenshot 'technique' or result.

I took a look at that Duncan guy's site and some of the shots are great but nothing to be fawning over. On that note, any suggestions on how to take really good screenshots?









I would also appreciate any advice on how to optimize the game for my system - both the X79 rig (5160x2560) as well as the X58 one (1920x1200).

Here's a snap of the K-ENB on my X58 rig:


----------



## Kenno78

Some more K ENB + Climates of Tamriel:
These shots have not been edited in any way. This is how I play the game normally. The joys of Crossfired 7950s, a tonne of RAM, O/C'd Sandy Bridge plus fast SSD, keep the frames ticking along at my cap of 60, barely dropping below 40. 1920x1080 res originally.








Eat my Dragonrend Alduin....

....Yes, Dragonrend....

....And I brought a familiar friend along for the lulz


Ode to the fallen


----------



## Disturbed117

Trying to get a grip with ENB.



Spoiler: Images


----------



## jim2point0

Screwed around a bit with the latest K ENB release. He's said it's better to use .132 though so I'll probably revert. These seem alright though.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Screwed around a bit with the latest K ENB release. He's said it's better to use .132 though so I'll probably revert. These seem alright though.


What kind of frame rates do you get running ENB?


----------



## jim2point0

Outdoors *K ENB*

@ 1080p w/ SSAO + DoF ON... around 75 FPS
@ 2160p w/ SSAO + DoF ON... around 30 FPS

@ 1080p w/ SSAO + DoF OFF... > 100 FPS
@ 2160p w/ SSAO + DoF OFF... 60-70 FPS

Indoors... a lot higher.

Might not want to worry about what my system gets though, as it's not exactly average.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Here are my frame rates with k ENB on:

2500K @ 4.7Ghz
2xGTX580 SLI
16Gb RAM
Anti-aliasing disabled in game and hardware.

Average 15fps


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here are my frame rates with k ENB on:
> 
> 2500K @ 4.7Ghz
> 2xGTX580 SLI
> 16Gb RAM
> Anti-aliasing disabled in game and hardware.
> 
> Average 15fps


I don't understand why your FPS average is so low with SLI 580's. I'm getting 20-25 fps average outdoors (in heavily wooded areas) with my lone 680. Have you tried with SLI disabled?


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah, that doesn't seem right. Should definitely run better than that.


----------



## Disturbed117

Forgot i had AB running.


----------



## mcrbradbury

i spend more time adding and tweaking mods than actually playing












EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here are my frame rates with k ENB on:
> 
> 2500K @ 4.7Ghz
> 2xGTX580 SLI
> 16Gb RAM
> Anti-aliasing disabled in game and hardware.
> 
> Average 15fps


Nope, somethings wrong. you have pretty similar specs to me and i get mostly 60FPS, maybe a bit less in dense areas. with fraps on, it should still be 30+








i had to disable AA and AF in the vanilla skyrim menu. but apart from that... anything running in the background? maybe tweak around with the settings?
15fps seems horrid


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *snip*


Lifeshield,

Is it possible to use Realistic Lighting Overhaul with your Unreal Cinema ENB? Or is the "Realistic Lighting" that you've implemented the same thing? The reason I ask is that the Overhaul mod has been updated as of Jan. 27, 2013. Would like to use the latest versions for all/most mods if possible.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lifeshield,
> 
> Is it possible to use Realistic Lighting Overhaul with your Unreal Cinema ENB? Or is the "Realistic Lighting" that you've implemented the same thing? The reason I ask is that the Overhaul mod has been updated as of Jan. 27, 2013. Would like to use the latest versions for all/most mods if possible.


Yes. There is a preset included in the latest version on Skyrim Nexus for use with ELFX + RLO.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes. There is a preset included in the latest version on Skyrim Nexus for use with ELFX + RLO.


Okay great. Just saw there is an updated version of your ENB on Nexus! Just downloaded it but what is ELFX? I don't have that mod. Do I need to use that mod to use RLO with your ENB?

If I just install your ENB + RLO would it work properly?


----------



## Tarnix

Rare update from my part!
K ENB.
Hardware:
FX8350 @ 4.6GHz
GTX660 (non-Ti) @ Power Target 130% and 1175mV, no other OC.
2133MHz Ballistix 16GB
Only tweaks probably are less insane SSAO.












HD video will come as youtube processes it. Recorded in 1080p
Nevermind the freezing, whenever sound is missing, it's alt-tabbing.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay great. Just saw there is an updated version of your ENB on Nexus! Just downloaded it but what is ELFX? I don't have that mod. Do I need to use that mod to use RLO with your ENB?
> 
> If I just install your ENB + RLO would it work properly?


ELFX is *Enhanced Lights and FX*

You can use it with just RLO but brightness may need adjusting for interiors a little as RLO on it's own is a little darker.


----------



## Disturbed117

Strange, With Ambient Occlusion i am having shadow issues.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

@ Tarnix, do you use the wrapper version of ENB when you record?


----------



## Lifeshield

Experimenting with bloom values...


----------



## gionight

Just came here to post my recently taken shots and saw this ..........
Quote:


> Slightly skewed
> ............................................................................................................. Same goes for that goinight goof


.

What a moron you have to be to ridicule a person behind his back. . It's just disgusting, I have no other words to describe it.









Ok, just saw his Skyrim stuff and here is my thoughts about it ...
*Deadendthrills* Skyrim screenshots without any exaggeration looks average at best and it's quite obvious, you don't have to be some kind of Art expert to see that, even composition (put aside ENB settings and the least important resolution factor ) looks very poorly done.
I wouldn't even consider him as a concurrent in all seriousness, he might be good in other games but Skyrim is not his strongest side

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013012419371493.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013012523484377.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013012322503978.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013011621412558.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013012523295785.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/tesv2013012623154776.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013012023491200.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013012318462711.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013012921480760.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013012622513352.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/tesv2013012622130153.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013012717321728.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/tesv2013010922561088.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/tesv2013012322385484.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/tesv2013011222312693.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/tesv2013012320395514.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/tesv2013012319292354.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/tesv2013011301271337.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013010923134990.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/tesv2013012420363402.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013011322304972.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/tesv2013011313445920.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013011319292431.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/tesv2013012522351017.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013011317243287.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013012300051899.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/tesv2013011320432071.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013012623254960.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013012222232573.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/tesv2013012522554697.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013012419461808.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/tesv2013012719404487.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013012422103795.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013011316274751.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013012421560788.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013011017491028.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013012515413773.jpg/


----------



## hakz

that last photo is... beautiful.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenno78*
> 
> K ENB + Climates of Tamriel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you using K ENB with CoT? I saw that it was not compatible on the Nexus page and didn't try it...apparently it works fine?


----------



## jim2point0

Kyo simply hasn't bothered to test K ENB with CoT. The result would not be what he intends with K ENB, so therefore it's simpler to just say it's unsupported. If you try it and it works, great. If not, putting that message on the Nexus prevents people from saying "WAAAAH IT DOESNT WORK WITH COT FIX IT."


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Outdoors *K ENB*
> 
> @ 1080p w/ SSAO + DoF ON... around 75 FPS
> @ 2160p w/ SSAO + DoF ON... around 30 FPS
> 
> @ 1080p w/ SSAO + DoF OFF... > 100 FPS
> @ 2160p w/ SSAO + DoF OFF... 60-70 FPS
> 
> Indoors... a lot higher.
> 
> Might not want to worry about what my system gets though, as it's not exactly average.


LOL that is very true!


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Most of the screen shots in this thread look like rendered artwork from something like Poser or C4D. They are simply stunning, please keep posting guys


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Kyo simply hasn't bothered to test K ENB with CoT. The result would not be what he intends with K ENB, so therefore it's simpler to just say it's unsupported. If you try it and it works, great. If not, putting that message on the Nexus prevents people from saying "WAAAAH IT DOESNT WORK WITH COT FIX IT."


Cool, I will have to give it a try although I am quite happy with my current setup as it's pretty but still gives me 40fps.


----------



## Kenno78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> How are you using K ENB with CoT? I saw that it was not compatible on the Nexus page and didn't try it...apparently it works fine?


Yes, it works fine. When you initially set the two up everything looks fine until you look up at the sky, then they would conflict for me and just be a bright mess. After stuffing around with my enb files for ages, I decided to employ the K.I.S.S principle and just use the ENB Customiser. What worked in the end for me was to simply disable Sky Effects (but leave sun rays on), and also disable Adaptation.

I should mention too that I use Crossfired 7950s. DOF is stuffed by default for me with the screen being a completely blurry mess when using Crossfire. Disabling Crossfire and using only one card fixes this. However, I found that if I edit DOF Fade Time to zero, the blurry mess is fixed and DOF works perfectly with Crossfire enabled.

I told Kyo this on Skyrim Nexus, and he said he was going to update the description with this workaround.


----------



## Unstableiser

I want the real life version of those toons


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> @ Tarnix, do you use the wrapper version of ENB when you record?


Yes, why?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> ELFX is *Enhanced Lights and FX*
> 
> You can use it with just RLO but brightness may need adjusting for interiors a little as RLO on it's own is a little darker.


Hey,

Thanks for that! I downloaded it and installed it along with your latest ENB.

The only thing that I'm doubtful of is the Nvidia Inspector settings. I've left them at "default" and that has "Ambient Occlusion Usage" set to "Enabled". That is correct right? I mean, I haven't set anything in Inspector wrt AO but the actual usage should be "Enabled" I would think(?). Please confirm this.

Also, I forgot whether I had enabled AA and AF in the Skyrim Options menu when I first installed the game. Then I read somewhere that even if I access the Options menu, it changes some settings in the INI files which I don't want. Is this true? Is there a way of checking AF/AA settings directly through the INI files? Are both of these turned on in your ENB by default? Is there a way to check that (Shift+Enter?)?

The last question I have is the Palettes folder on Nexus for your ENB. I downloaded it and there are a ton of files in there. You mentioned in the ReadMe file that your "default" ENB uses Palette #14(?). What does this do? Does it change the colors of the game? How do I go about trying different palettes on your ENB? I would love to play around with the colors to see what suits my tastes the best.

Sorry for asking so many questions but I just want to clarify in order to get the best experience after spending $$$$ on my system.









Also, here's a gameplay video of Skyrim w/ Unreal Cinema ENB (0.139 DLL):


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Just came here to post my recently taken shots and saw this ..........
> 
> .
> 
> What a moron you have to be to ridicule a person behind his back. . It's just disgusting, I have no other words to describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just saw his Skyrim stuff and here is my thoughts about it ...
> *Deadendthrills* Skyrim screenshots without any exaggeration looks average at best and it's quite obvious, you don't have to be some kind of Art expert to see that, even composition (put aside ENB settings and the least important resolution factor ) looks very poorly done.
> I wouldn't even consider him as a concurrent in all seriousness, he might be good in other games but Skyrim is not his strongest side
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013012419371493.jpg/


Wow...









Gionight has some of the best pics of ENB for a while now. His pictures are actually the reason I got GTA IV for PC!

Keep the pics coming bro!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Just came here to post my recently taken shots and saw this ..........
> 
> .
> 
> What a moron you have to be to ridicule a person behind his back. . It's just disgusting, I have no other words to describe it.


It sure wasn't behind your back, because I knew you would see it and respond to it. And I've said it to your face before. Look, we all know you google your name on a regular basis, or you made this excuse just to respond to my post because you are an egomaniac with sever mental issues. It's no secret. Claiming it to be coincidence is hilarious. Try not to kill yourself over a little criticism.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> The only thing that I'm doubtful of is the Nvidia Inspector settings. I've left them at "default" and that has "Ambient Occlusion Usage" set to "Enabled". That is correct right? I mean, I haven't set anything in Inspector wrt AO but the actual usage should be "Enabled" I would think(?). Please confirm this.


You're better off asking someone who uses a Nvidia GPU here.

Quote:


> Also, I forgot whether I had enabled AA and AF in the Skyrim Options menu when I first installed the game. Then I read somewhere that even if I access the Options menu, it changes some settings in the INI files which I don't want. Is this true? Is there a way of checking AF/AA settings directly through the INI files? Are both of these turned on in your ENB by default? Is there a way to check that (Shift+Enter?)?


AA and AF are both enabled in the ENB. Disable them at hardware level.

Quote:


> The last question I have is the Palettes folder on Nexus for your ENB. I downloaded it and there are a ton of files in there. You mentioned in the ReadMe file that your "default" ENB uses Palette #14(?). What does this do? Does it change the colors of the game? How do I go about trying different palettes on your ENB? I would love to play around with the colors to see what suits my tastes the best.


The pallettes change how colours interact with the world, to put it simply. They shift where different shades will sit in the world etc. Try them out and see if you find something to your taste, not all with have a good result off the bat though. Some will require some tweaking to make look good.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013012515413773.jpg/


Bro what hair mod is that? Is that apachii?


----------



## TFL Replica

Amazing screenshots gionight.


----------



## Milamber

So you guys download the armor mods, but how are you getting them to apply in the game?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So you guys download the armor mods, but how are you getting them to apply in the game?


hmm? You enable it in NMM and then depending on the mod, you can either craft them or find them in specific locations.

For instance, the Thunderbird Armor Re-texture is a female-only mod which can be FOUND in a chest near Jorvasskar (sp?). No crafting possible. There are tons of other mods that you can just craft as well.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You're better off asking someone who uses a Nvidia GPU here.
> 
> AA and AF are both enabled in the ENB. Disable them at hardware level.
> 
> The pallettes change how colours interact with the world, to put it simply. They shift where different shades will sit in the world etc. Try them out and see if you find something to your taste, not all with have a good result off the bat though. Some will require some tweaking to make look good.


If I access the Skyrim Options (via Launcher), will it mess up my INI files? How else do I check whether AA or AF is enabled/disabled?

Also, how do I change the palettes in the ENB? which folder or where do I put it?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> If I access the Skyrim Options (via Launcher), will it mess up my INI files? How else do I check whether AA or AF is enabled/disabled?


Open the skyrimprefs.ini file and check the AA and AF settings in there. They'll be under the Display section. Set them to 0.

Quote:



> Also, how do I change the palettes in the ENB? which folder or where do I put it?


You have to rename the palette to "enbpalette" then you put them in your Skyrim Directory where the ENB goes. Overwrite if prompted as you would be replacing the one that's already in there. Obviously make sure to create backups of palettes you want to keep.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I still to this day dunno how you guys get Oblivion and Skyrim to look like that, its just beyond me.....


----------



## Unstableiser

I Google my name. It's funny


----------



## gionight

hakz>>>
Thanks









Baasha>>>
Baasha, Baasha, Baasha .... Yeah, sure I remember you my friend , how can I forget it







Thanks buddy for kind words .

KingKwentyne>>>
Yes it's apachii, not the main mod but separated one which includes only womens hairs .

TFL Replica>>>
Thank you kind sir







really glad that you like it .

edit:
*Moved straight to slightly boy's PM box. to not pollute this thread*


----------



## Disturbed117

I recommend that you guys take it to pm.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I recommend that you guys take it to pm.


In the words of the Jarl of Whiterun "That would be best!".









A couple of WIP shots of Unreal Cinema running on DNI.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

My 2 cents......Having Nice pictures is..well NICE....But, me personally, show me pics of "Playable" ENB settings......Anybody can ramp up the settings for a single screenshot, but constantly playing the game with those setting is pretty much not happening without some crazy insane quad-sli/crossfire with the most expensive graphics cards on the market LOL...If people focused on what settings are playable instead of what is "prettier", a lot of this back and forth bickering could be avoided....I enjoy seeing the screenshots, its amazing what people can do with this game and I look forward to more shots when the new expansion comes out next week...keep up the good work EVERYONE...EVERYONE who mods and tweaks this game for others to experience are a blessing to the Skyrim Community!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> My 2 cents......Having Nice pictures is..well NICE....But, me personally, show me pics of "Playable" ENB settings......Anybody can ramp up the settings for a single screenshot, but constantly playing the game with those setting is pretty much not happening without some crazy insane quad-sli/crossfire with the most expensive graphics cards on the market LOL...If people focused on what settings are playable instead of what is "prettier", a lot of this back and forth bickering could be avoided....I enjoy seeing the screenshots, its amazing what people can do with this game and I look forward to more shots when the new expansion comes out next week...keep up the good work EVERYONE...EVERYONE who mods and tweaks this game for others to experience are a blessing to the Skyrim Community!


Can't speak for others, but my preset is very much playable on my rig.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kenno78*
> 
> 
> 
> How are you using K ENB with CoT? I saw that it was not compatible on the Nexus page and didn't try it...apparently it works fine?
Click to expand...

 Works well. I use the K ENB, and just turning off the skylighting makes it seem compatible as in color saturation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> @ Tarnix, do you use the wrapper version of ENB when you record?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, why?
Click to expand...

 Just wanted to know, because I couldn't figure out how to record a vid using an ENB preset. You vid is cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> My 2 cents......Having Nice pictures is..well NICE....


With stock clocks on my hardware. With ENB and All the 1K texture mods I picked. I usually get between 35-50 exteriors and 60 constant in interiors.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Can't speak for others, but my preset is very much playable on my rig.


And thats why your ENB is the only one I play with









Me personally, I turn off the SSAO in the ENB and force it through Nvidia CP because even though I get OK frames with the ENB SSAO, it just seems choppy to me while its smooth with the nvidia version..


----------



## Lifeshield

I don't have that luxury. About time AMD invested in Ambient Occlusion of some sort.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> KingKwentyne>>>
> Yes it's apachii, not the main mod but separated one which includes only womens hairs .


Thank you very much sir. With your machine I fully understand why settings like that are playable!... Respect! LOL. I was using the full sett and could not get it to look as awesome as some of these screenshots.. Almost broke my tv! hahah







Your screenies are the S#!7!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> My 2 cents......Having Nice pictures is..well NICE....But, me personally, show me pics of "Playable" ENB settings......!


I wouldnt use ENB just to take screenshots. It's fun to show what my game looks like via screenshots, but I use ENB to make my play experience better. What's playable to 1 person might not be playable for another. We all have different hardware.

In most cases, turning off SSAO and DoF will make a huge difference in FPS. Such is the case with K ENB, at least. There is a nice utility that lets you toggle those settings on and off with hotkeys.

Here are a few from the latest Goddess release. I haven't been able to play much... but this is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## AbdullahG

I might try K ENB if that is the case. I would love to have the ENB look and feel while retaining the performance. The hot keys seem really convenient.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> My 2 cents......Having Nice pictures is..well NICE....But, me personally, show me pics of "Playable" ENB settings......






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Using The Wilds ENB. perfectly playable on my 660Ti with 40FPS+ outdoors and guaranteed 60FPS indoors.


----------



## Maian

I gotta say... I just got around to turning off forced AO and AF in my Nvidia control panel (MSAA was already off), and my frame-rate has jumped way up with ENBs (while still using the ENB's AO)... I'm using Propa's ENB for Climates of Tamriel, and with both AO settings running, I was getting <30fps in heavy outdoor areas. It was noticeably choppy. After turning it off and running through that open area West/Northwest of Whiterun, it's as smooth as butter now. So yea, if anyone is getting less than desired frames, and they're using an Nvidia card, make sure AO, AF, and MSAA is turned off for Skyrim in the NVCP (or vice-versa - turn it off in game options and ENB config, but force it through the NVCP).

And I really, REALLY want an IPS monitor now. Or really something with better image quality than this budget one I have now. I put some screenshots on Tumblr, and looking at it on my Galaxy Note II's screen and comparing to my monitor, it's a big difference (the 'Guard' picture below, especially). And I think I got used to fantastic image quality after watching movies on my girlfriend's recently purchased Samsung 51" Plasma (pn51e550).







Also, I'm not sure if everyone has seen it, but with the most recent update to SKSE, we can use High-Resolution Makeup and Warpaints. Xenius has uploaded his humanoid Warpaints here:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977

He didn't do Beast Races, and so I took it upon myself and did them and gave them to him so they're included on his mod-page. If you look closely, you can see them in the Khajiit close-up. I also re-did the 'Viper' facepaint (on my female - it's the facepaint of the character 'Viper' from the movie Doomsday) in a higher resolution to fix it. The only files that are not done are the Humanoid makeup files (lip-tint, eye-liner, etc.). The user on the Nexus, _faeriexdecay_, has nearly finished doing high-res makeups, which would complete the set for Makeup and Warpaints for all races.

The only bad thing about upping the resolution for the tint-masks is that any texture file that is a tint mask has to be at that resolution or it will be horribly pixelated since the game's engine is terrible at up-scaling files to fit a resolution. For example:


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> My 2 cents......Having Nice pictures is..well NICE....But, me personally, show me pics of "Playable" ENB settings......Anybody can ramp up the settings for a single screenshot, but constantly playing the game with those setting is pretty much not happening without some crazy insane quad-sli/crossfire with the most expensive graphics cards on the market LOL...If people focused on what settings are playable instead of what is "prettier", a lot of this back and forth bickering could be avoided....I enjoy seeing the screenshots, its amazing what people can do with this game and I look forward to more shots when the new expansion comes out next week...keep up the good work EVERYONE...EVERYONE who mods and tweaks this game for others to experience are a blessing to the Skyrim Community!


Here you go, specs in sig. Peak FPS: 17


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go, specs in sig. Peak FPS: 17


17 Frames max with two 580's......Sheesh..........Which ENB was that?


----------



## henezini

Hello guys , i m trying to manage best visuals for my skyrim and couldnt manage to do it without couple of failures.First of all im following S.T.E.P' guide and doing everything it says , clean install ini tweaks etc etc and checking with boss and fix with tes edit .when its done i clean everything with tesedit and jump to game everything is flickering (fixing with relistic lightning addon also afterburner osd is causing this problem) then i install superb enb and all the mods on its nexus page , and the game end up infinite load screens and instant crash on character creation screen (when i change sex to female) or strange game bugs , here is couple of things i m curious about

1.when i install it from steam boss says there is many errors in default .esp's like update dawnguard heartfire and skyrim (is this normal?)
2.i tried couple of enb's and all end up like great if i dont mix CoT in to them
3.can anyone share his/her addons for these screen shots with load order or boss result page?

i wanna stick one of the addon pack list+enb and just play and enjoy the game

(sorry for my english)

i have gtx680 +2500k 5.0ghz


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go, specs in sig. Peak FPS: 17


That's no playable.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go, specs in sig. Peak FPS: 17


It would run a lot better if you get rid of lush grass mod.


----------



## NomNomNom




----------



## Baasha

BOSS seems to have stopped working for me. I now get several CTDs when Fast Traveling or just playing, actually. Something is definitely wrong.

Here's my BOSS log:



It shows ALL the plugins as "unrecognized"!









What on earth is going on?

I updated the Unofficial Skyrim, Dawnguard, and Hearthfire Patches. Could this have caused some issues? I deleted an armor mod that I tried, thinking that could be causing the issues but that was obviously not the problem.

Please help!

Also, when I click on "Run BOSS", the progress bar doesn't move; it just sits there saying "Downloading ./Skyrim/masterlist.txt and then all of a sudden the log shows up with all plugins as unrecognized!


----------



## AbdullahG

Post a screen of your plugin list. Maybe I can help guide you to manually set the load order. I'm no expert, but I'll try my best to help organize it all.


----------



## jim2point0

nomnomnom... everything is black as **** in your screenshots. is that intended? doesnt seem natural during the day. daylight does bounce around a bit...


----------



## AbdullahG

Realistic Lighting Overhaul





I probably should disable the weather options. It makes the sky way to intense.


----------



## Solonowarion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Just came here to post my recently taken shots and saw this ..........
> 
> .
> 
> What a moron you have to be to ridicule a person behind his back. . It's just disgusting, I have no other words to describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just saw his Skyrim stuff and here is my thoughts about it ...
> *Deadendthrills* Skyrim screenshots without any exaggeration looks average at best and it's quite obvious, you don't have to be some kind of Art expert to see that, even composition (put aside ENB settings and the least important resolution factor ) looks very poorly done.
> I wouldn't even consider him as a concurrent in all seriousness, he might be good in other games but Skyrim is not his strongest side
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013012419371493.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013012523484377.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013012322503978.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013011621412558.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013012523295785.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/tesv2013012623154776.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013012023491200.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013012318462711.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013012921480760.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013012622513352.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/tesv2013012622130153.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013012717321728.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/tesv2013010922561088.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/tesv2013012322385484.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/tesv2013011222312693.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/tesv2013012320395514.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/tesv2013012319292354.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/tesv2013011301271337.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013010923134990.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/tesv2013012420363402.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013011322304972.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/tesv2013011313445920.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013011319292431.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/tesv2013012522351017.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013011317243287.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013012300051899.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/tesv2013011320432071.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013012623254960.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013012222232573.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/tesv2013012522554697.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013012419461808.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/tesv2013012719404487.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013012422103795.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013011316274751.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013012421560788.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013011017491028.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013012515413773.jpg/






I would pay to know exactly what mods your using.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> 
> I would pay to know exactly what mods your using.


Who? What? You didn't quote anyone...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## wanako

I feel your settings don't seem to have enough shadow density. For some reason it looks too flat, the lighting is too perfect, like if it were taken in a photo studio with proper strobe lighting, not in a harsh, cold land. This is just my opinion though. The shots look great, but I do feel it is missing that extra shadow quality. Es solo mi opinion.

Also, Skyrim is my first TESV game and decided to try out Oblivion... my God, that looks... dated, to say the least, and the Khajit and Argonians look HORRIBLE!!!








I'm gonna have to mod the HELL out of this game...


----------



## TRELOXELO

http://picturepush.com/public/12095048

http://picturepush.com/public/12095052

http://picturepush.com/public/12095054

http://picturepush.com/public/12095055

http://picturepush.com/public/12095058

http://picturepush.com/public/12095059

http://picturepush.com/public/12095063

http://picturepush.com/public/12095066


----------



## jim2point0

Some Goddess screenshots


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> nomnomnom... everything is black as **** in your screenshots. is that intended? doesnt seem natural during the day. daylight does bounce around a bit...


Wasnt initially intended but i love the dark atmosphere it gives







how would i go about turning up the brightness during nighttime though? Thats when i need i torch everywhere because its so dark


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I feel your settings don't seem to have enough shadow density. For some reason it looks too flat, the lighting is too perfect, like if it were taken in a photo studio with proper strobe lighting, not in a harsh, cold land. This is just my opinion though. The shots look great, but I do feel it is missing that extra shadow quality. Es solo mi opinion.


Which screenshots are you referring to? there are different settings in those pictures.

And for the interiors that's the light i wanted for the characters, almost like a studio using a lightbox , so im not searching deep shadows.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Which screenshots are you referring to? there are different settings in those pictures.
> 
> And for the interiors that's the light i wanted for the characters, almost like a studio using a lightbox , so im not searching deep shadows.


Oh, i see what you mean. I almost forgot you're the guy that changes settings for every shot. Nevermind then. Shots look great as usual.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henezini*
> 
> Hello guys , i m trying to manage best visuals for my skyrim and couldnt manage to do it without couple of failures.First of all im following S.T.E.P' guide and doing everything it says , clean install ini tweaks etc etc and checking with boss and fix with tes edit .when its done i clean everything with tesedit and jump to game everything is flickering (fixing with relistic lightning addon also afterburner osd is causing this problem) then i install superb enb and all the mods on its nexus page , and the game end up infinite load screens and instant crash on character creation screen (when i change sex to female) or strange game bugs , here is couple of things i m curious about
> 
> 1.when i install it from steam boss says there is many errors in default .esp's like update dawnguard heartfire and skyrim (is this normal?)
> 2.i tried couple of enb's and all end up like great if i dont mix CoT in to them
> 3.can anyone share his/her addons for these screen shots with load order or boss result page?
> 
> i wanna stick one of the addon pack list+enb and just play and enjoy the game
> 
> (sorry for my english)
> 
> i have gtx680 +2500k 5.0ghz


I followed the STEP guide also to the teeth, except I only used the 1K texture variants due to my 1.5vram limitation. I am running it fine with no CTDs at 135hrs with 102 mods and using the Unreal Cinema ENB and using CoT. Sometimes disabling AO and Skylighting will do away with the flickering. Yes most ENB's aren't friendly with CoT. Here is my Load Order. Hope it helps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0




----------



## dartuil

men can you give me your ENB I got new rif and I would like to stress it on skyrim

Thank you
You can PM me the files If you are OK


----------



## jim2point0




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> 17 Frames max with two 580's......Sheesh..........Which ENB was that?


SweetFX with K ENB.


----------



## jim2point0

I have a feeling that FPS was because you were recording. Either that or 680s are 3x better than 580s.

At 1080p with SSAO and DoF on, I just got an average of 45-50 FPS running around. However, once I started to record a video, it dropped to 15-20 FPS. That's typical for me though when recording with fraps. So saying that you get such poor performance with K ENB seems a bit... exaggerated.

Not recording.


Recording.


I also have very intense INIs with ugrids cranked up and 150+ mods installed @[email protected]


----------



## wanako




----------



## Eiennohi




----------



## RuBB3rBunZ




----------



## ASO7




----------



## KingKwentyne

Nothing special just thought this was funny....

Oh nothing just chilling here being... DEAD!..


Besties


----------



## gionight

My biggest and the best Skyrim pictures set that I have made so far .
Enjoy









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/tesv2013020121411457.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013020218082213.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013020323020029.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/tesv20130203211412841.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/tesv2013020118182125.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv20130203183426701.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/tesv2013020220412984.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013011100351008.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/tesv2013020121040389.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/tesv2013020323565789.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/tesv2013020420284660.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2013020419144498.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tesv20130203185559991.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/tesv2013020219190276.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/tesv20130203212154641.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013020418400234.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013012322443263.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/tesv2013020200095391.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2013020415165861.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013020119101763.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/tesv2013020120534836.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/tesv2013020420115730.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/tesv2013020123472373.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/tesv2013020221161529.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/tesv2013020218155535.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/tesv2013013123021226.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/tesv2013020219193428.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/tesv2013012420375279.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013020121231526.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013020119365113.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/tesv2013012622254357.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/tesv2013020120075044.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/tesv2013012319592780.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/tesv2013020121363878.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/tesv2013020123383271.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/tesv2013020323201282.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/tesv20130203192754041.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013020217485928.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv20130203175721591.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/tesv2013011023263394.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/tesv2013012522363261.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013020200193118.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013011420482675.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013011122051627.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013011222345278.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013020218441412.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/tesv2013011123160824.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/tesv2013010923000224.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/tesv2013020420202419.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/tesv2013020419142583.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/tesv2013020400104067.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013011321263139.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv20130203193137341.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/tesv2012120323461296.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013011317220396.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/tesv2013012419373726.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/tesv2013020419584531.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/tesv2012120223220804.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013020416592215.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/tesv2013020415371779.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/tesv2013020119451716.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/tesv20130203185433561.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/tesv2013020100364973.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/tesv2013012023480020.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/tesv2013010923293902.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tesv2013012322513526.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/tesv2013020322571233.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv20130203194005591.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013020418561325.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013011422291804.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/tesv2013020420214294.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2013020415400974.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/tesv2013020417020322.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2012120223041424.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/tesv2013020413072301.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2013012921475237.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/tesv2013020418454729.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/tesv2013020418281496.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013012322372712.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/tesv2013020413481833.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/tesv2013020415402752.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013020323212815.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013020419434525.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/tesv2013020323562207.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/tesv2013020418595846.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013020417034521.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv20130203192306011.jpg/


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> My biggest and the best picture set that I have made so far .
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013020218082213.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/tesv20130203211412841.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/tesv2013020420284660.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2013020415165861.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/tesv2013020120534836.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/tesv2013011123160824.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/tesv2013020420202419.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013020418561325.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/tesv2013020420214294.jpg/


Are you kidding me right now, Gio? Half of those look like photographs. Especially those Khajiit ones. What do you use for face textures, because those look as detailed as it would if I went and took close-up photos of my girlfriend's two cats! (9 images in Spoiler tags were my favorites)


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> My biggest and the best picture set that I have made so far .
> Enjoy


Seeing a pattern here...


----------



## Maian

That second picture was me trying out a different ENB (don't remember which). Turned my black hair dark gray, and was a little bit too much of a performance hit for my tastes. The other two are with prOPA's ENB for CoT.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> My biggest and the best Skyrim pictures set that I have made so far .
> Enjoy


No way!!! GTH outta here! We demand to know what mods you are using... I have never seen anything so beautiful in my life! From a game at least! Untouchable bad ass screenies dude!


----------



## Eiennohi

^GIONIGHT that is my facial expression.


----------



## wanako

Damn Gio! those are amazing!!

Eiennohi! Get that second pic outta here quick before this thing gets locked!!!!


----------



## Baasha

Gionight! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.... those pics are AWESOME!!!!!

Man, your characters look so awesome! Share your secrets dude!

And.. to the other guy.. I didn't know you can post boobies on OCN!


----------



## AblueXKRS

He gets those images because he has two 680s in SLI >_< WRONG

Still I'd like to know what mods are being used :3


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> He gets those images because he has two 680s in SLI >_<
> 
> Still I'd like to know what mods are being used :3


I have 4 GTX-680 Classified in 4-Way SLI and play on 3 30" monitors. My pics look like crap compared to his. It ain't the hardware...it's magic... Gionight has always had awesome pics; this set has some insane ones. I wish I could create some pics like that at my resolution; 5160x2560.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> He gets those images because he has two 680s in SLI >_<
> 
> Still I'd like to know what mods are being used :3


Gionight has 2 680s? How do you know? No rig in his sig and on the enbseries forums he said he plays the game at 1080p (no downsampling).


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> He gets those images because he has two 680s in SLI >_<
> 
> Still I'd like to know what mods are being used :3
> 
> 
> 
> Gionight has 2 680s? How do you know? No rig in his sig and on the enbseries forums he said he plays the game at 1080p (no downsampling).
Click to expand...

Whoop! You're right.

Sorry, I mistook someone else for Gio.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Eiennohi! Get that second pic outta here quick before this thing gets locked!!!!


Right?

I don't understand why people play Skyrim like that anyway.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> He gets those images because he has two 680s in SLI >_< WRONG


As far as i know he has the GTX570.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Whoop! You're right.
> 
> Sorry, I mistook someone else for Gio.


Probably me







Though with the new slew of games coming out, I doubt I'll be playing Skyrim much more.

Hardware really doesn't make a screenshot. Just determines how much anti-aliasing and SSAO you can apply. Gio just seems to hide faults with his ENB settings really well. The best skyrim screenshots involve a mix of a well put-together ENB, a good time of day\weather combination, creativity, and photographical composition. Since Gio has always used his own ENB, he has pretty good control over how his screenshots will turn out. You can almost always look at a screenshot and tell it's from Gionight.

Anyways, probably the last ones from me for a while.


----------



## rarnold

+1 for Gio sharing his mod list


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rarnold*
> 
> +1 for Gio sharing his mod list


Well... He went and listed everything anyways. wow


----------



## rarnold

Thanks for the link; I am very new to the ENB Series scene. Where can I download the .146 version? I can't seem to find it on Nexus or in the forums that you provided.


----------



## AblueXKRS

If one does find out, would you kindly share it here with the rest of us plebs? :3


----------



## rarnold

Nevermind, found the download


----------



## AbdullahG

I came across this cool battle while on a quest:


Spoiler: Spoiled for those who don't have the best internet speeds!











Also, have any of you tried CLO - Custom Lighting Overlay? I had it for New Vegas when I played it. I'd say it's really underrated. Here are some shoots:


Spoiler: Spoiled for those who don't have the best internet speeds!



6AM

12PM

6PM

12AM


----------



## jim2point0

Still looks very... vanilla-y.... which I think is boring. I love Skyrim but the default shaders are dreadful.


----------



## AbdullahG

That's because you've been playing with an ENB on for too long.








CLO just messes with default settings and such (the second group is with CLO; the other is with Climates of Tamriel). I like it a lot more than Imaginator. I feel like Imaginator messes with contrast too much, while CLO gives you the ability to add color without the need for contrast.

My system has trouble running ENBs. I might try one without all the fancy stuff like SSAO and DoF. Hopefully the next gen of cards will have a $200 GPU with 2x the performance of my GTX 470. Or at least 75% and 3GB of VRAM


----------



## deathlikeeric

Awesome pics!


----------



## AbdullahG

I don't think that's legal. I wouldn't post that here if I were you.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

I decided to give K ENB a shot...Not bad...I get good frames to....Funny, I get 30 fps inside and around 45+ outside ,at 1920x1080 using the ENB SSAO..Pleasantly surprised...Here are a couple shots...I'm no pro like you guys LOL


----------



## jim2point0

Not wise to post BMPs as the forum resizer doesn't work with them and they can't be opened in a new tab.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

I Apologize..that's how the ENB printed them out.....I never do screenshots so I'm kind of a Noob LOL


----------



## jim2point0

Yarr. I run all mine through a batch resize\convert with FastStone Imageviewer. It's free, if you're curious


----------



## AbdullahG

I like how ENBs look nice even when they don't work...


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yarr. I run all mine through a batch resize\convert with FastStone Imageviewer. It's free, if you're curious


Thanks Alot...I just did that and converted them and all is well!


----------



## AbdullahG

Finally got an ENB to work (DoF was the culprit)!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I disabled all the bells and whistles. I average 40 to 50 outside in Whiterun.


----------



## jim2point0

That's ENB?


----------



## jim2point0

Forum hiccuped... made me post the same thing twice.... ಠ_ಠ


----------



## AbdullahG

A horribly cut down one








I tried an extremely simple one to see why I can't get an ENB to install. Apparently, DoF hates me. Any recommendations? I'm thinking about K ENB since I've been hearing about it so much.

Okay, here's with a REAL ENB (too dark for me; I'll search for a new one):


----------



## Eiennohi




----------



## gionight

*Maian, KingKwentyne, Eiennohi, Wanako*>>>

Thank you guys , really appreciate your positive response and glad that you like this pictures set








It's really time consuming and if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking, screeshoting in this particular game and still at 24 level







it's getting harder and harder to enjoy screenshoting process, but it's worth it anyway.

*Baasha*>>>
Thank you my friend , always glad to see you








You are right hardware and even ENB 's versions doesn't matter that much, it's almost the same as if someone told you that your pictures are this good because you are using expensive pencils or gouache. And there is no need to underestimate yourself, you can do screenshots at the same quality if not better than I do, the only thing I can recommend you is in this simple steps: First of all, you need charismatic hero (male or female doesn't matter) then for outdoors push all settings to the maximum including uGrid's ones and ENB's , for interior shots I would recommend decrease shadows drawing distant to 2000-1000 in Skyrim ini's. Experiment with camera angles , FOV settings , find some good interior/exterior places with interesting lighting/shadows/view and cleverly position your char there, play with contrasts in the scene, try to capture some interesting face expression for a portraits, or capture a sense of dynamic in actions shots , you will learn to make good composition in the process.
And almost forgot, you will need a good reaction to timely hit console "~" key








It will become very satisfying when you see a progress in your work, I told you all this as a real life painter myself , sure it doesn't have the same Great feel as drawing a real picture but it's not that stressful and time-consuming as well, in my opinion creativity is in all of us, you just need to discover it









And about my system specs : two evga GTX 570SC in SLI , i7 920-4ghz , 6gb Corsair Dominator, monitor resolution 1680x1050, everything is more than playable almost always constant 60fps without some crazy grass mods and uGrids adjustment, in other words what you see in my pics is how it looks in real time without any tricks, I wouldn't bother taking shots if I had some ENB's problems or had something to hide .

*The Mod List*
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36425/? Real Girls Realistic Body Texture for UNP UNPB ( this very heavy re-texture you can see in all my latest shots)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5941 Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4188 Hair mods
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10168/? ApachiiSkyHair by Apachii
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36510/? Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD textures by skyrimaguas
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29624/? RaceMenu by Expired
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24273 Ethereal Elven Overhaul by nuska ( just recently start using it, had to sacrifice my good old wood elf's look)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35474/? The Ningheim Race by Seren4XX
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21602 Lunari Race UNP version (two chars blond and red-hair )
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20172 Epic Elves by zzjay ( completely changed meshies with textures. The only thing left, it's this mod name)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10168 ApachiiSkyHair
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6709 DIMONIZED UNP (for all custom races, the max version quality wise)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28946 Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture (also for UNP custom races)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3589 Natural Eyes
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13457/? Face Light by tktk
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/22745/? Footprints by jonwd7
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11954 Pretty Female Idles (the least animeish one) Hate anything anime related .
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13722 The Eyes Of Beauty by Gabriel Mailhot
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363 HD-Beards by Hvergelmir
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4141/? High Res Face Maps for Men by Geonox by Geonox
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4283 High Res Warpaint and Dirtmaps for Men by Geonox
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977 XCE - Warpaint and Dirt (don't have it installed but looks quiet good)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=689 Detailed Lips by Xenius
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307 AOF Believable Hair Texture
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41076/? Realistic Water Two by isoku
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9185/? Glorious Grasses by Jack254 ( I am using it only for screenshots )
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40564/? SkyFalls and SkyMills - Animated Distant Waterfalls and
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2674 if you don't have Bethesda HD pack for some unknown reasons
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141 mixed with older versions of the same mod
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60 Enhanced Blood Textures by dDefinder
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146 landscape textures
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8655/? Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM by Brumbek (must have)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=114 Chris2012s Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2552 HQ College of Winterhold
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147 Re-Defined Dungeons by Anarin
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3467 HQ Towns and Villages by Anarin
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6178 Inside the Nebula by Kriskos
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4910 Dramatic Clouds Ultra by Anarin
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8562 More Rain by Zappoo
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10431 Directors Tools by Artisanix
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8328 More Snow by zappoo
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/836 Realistic Smoke and Embers by isoku
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/44201/? Dust Effects by HHaleyy
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9571 Remove Ambient Interior Fog
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9930 Revamped Exterior Fog
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12454 Dark Dungeons for ENB
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/? Enhanced Lights and FX by anamorfus
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655 Static Mesh Improvement Mod by Brumbek
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1546 Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802 Climates Of Tamriel (you will need special ENB for this beast)
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/? Realistic Sun for Climates of Tamriel and Vanilla by prod80
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3621 Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14950 Convenient Horses by Alek
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17723 Birds of Skyrim by Qasiermo (old version)
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/? Stable uGridsToLoad by Altimor ( must have, if you using custom uGrids settings in Skyrim.ini )

*ARMOR and Weapons*
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24684 You can install this UNP Clothing compilation and don't bother with other UNP clothing listed below
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7736 Layer Bikini
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28099/? Bikini Trouble - UNP UNPB
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37746/? Deadly Trio by NewerMind43
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38549/? Tru3Magics Ghorza Armor Retexture
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38053/? Northgirl Armor UNP
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34308/? Lingerie Set for the UNPB BBP Body
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5727 Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15494 Dread Knight Weapon Set
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39959/? Ultimate Assortment by Favoredsoul by Favoredsoul
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7807 Vernon Roche - Ves - THE WITCHER 2
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5588 The Witcher 2 Models by LordOfWar
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18008 Ashara Princess of the Woods for UNP
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20415 Brokefoot UNP Mashup Compilation
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909 aMidianBorn Book of Silence
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5135 Triss Outfitt
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9198 Skyrim Witcher Experience by AlphaWolF
http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4543 Lady Elegance Dress
http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4491 Tera Mod Collection
http://anvilbay.ru/files/wbdress/ That beautiful white wedding dress.
http://www.mediafire.com/?qrbgeuu2kgib3d8 Armor by LordOfWar (DAO Grey Warden, Hawke Mage, ezio armor and so on)
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21313 theRoadstrokers Rogue Sorceress Outfit
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21572 Blood Witch Armor by Zerofrost

And many many other stuff just can't describe all 30 gigs of mods I am using, Sorry.

*Plugins list*
AdalMatar.esp
additionalwarpaints.esp
AllHairs.esp
ApachiiHair.esm
ApachiiHairFemales.esm
ApachiiHairMales.esm
AsharaPrinceOfTheWoods.esp
Atlantean Sword.esp
Beards.esp
Birds.esp
black knight.esp
BloodWitchArmor.esp
Breezehome Sovngarde Portal.esp
Brighter Campfires X15.esp
Cat_mount.esp
ChargenUnlocker.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
DirectorsTools.esp
Dragon Falls Manor.esp
Dread Knight Weapon Set.esp
Earrings Set1.esp
Ebony Craw Wizard Armor fixed.esp
EpicElves by zzjay.esp
FM - HaafingarHall.esm
FM - HHall Exterior.esp
FM - UNP Merchants.esp
Footprints.esp
Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
hg.esp
HUM_Armor.esp
isilNarsil.esp
Lady Elegance.esp
LayerBikini.esp
LB Jewelry Chest.esp
Lethal Majesty.esp
LightningArmor13-2.esp
LunariRace.esp
ly witch.esp
MashupUNP.esp
morevillageanimals.esp
mortenhairs.esp
Neo's Slave Leia.esp
Oblivious Horses (Ess, Stam).esp
Omegared99-DragonBane.esp
OpenFaceHelmets.esp
ProType - Domino.esp
Pushup-Bikini.esp
RealisticWaterTextures.esp
Remodeled Armor.esp
RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
RevampedExteriorFog.esp
ShadowStripingFix.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
SUNMagicArmor.esp
sutvaka2.esp
Sweet&Sexy Lingerie.esp
TeraHairWeightFix.esp
Tera_HmF_L13.esp
TH3WICK3D1-BlueStripesEliteArmor.esp
TH3WICK3D1-GreyWardenArmor.esp
TH3WICK3D1-HawkeMageArmor.esp
TH3WICK3D1-LethoArmor.esp
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
Dawnguard.esm
Dragonborn.esm
theRoadstrokersRogueSorceress.esp
torches for RL (infinite life).esp
Ultimate Witcher MOD.esm
Whiterun Ferns.esp
_NewHair.esp
SGHairPack01.esp
SGHairPack02.esp
SGHairPack03.esp
SGHairPack04.esp
SGHairPack05.esp
SGHairPack06.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
TemptressVixen.esp
RaceCompatibility.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
Facelight.esp
flaho_shi_eagles_nest_ENG.esp
AemersRefuge.esm
AemersRefuge-DB.esp
Ritual Armor of Boethiah.esp
SnowValley Manor.esp
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
NS_Eilhart_Dress.esp
Brows.esp
Northgirl.esp
EDIPlayermodel.esp
EagleSword.esp
Ghorza's Armor.esp
Sword Master Armor.esp
ling_hsa1.esp
RaceMenu.esp
RaceMenuPlugin.esp
The Ningheim.esp
Bikini-MTM.esp
FS_UltimateAssortment.esp
Mavari Armor.esp
Blade and Soul Negligee.esp
DF_T33.esp
Eterna.esp
Jin Seo Yeon's Outfit.esp
NilfgaardianMage.esp
S&D crow.esp
LadyMask.esp
ElysiumArmor.esp
wjun28.esp
sinbdress.esp
FNISspells.esp
Pinup Poser.esp
Custom Clothes for Pandora.esp
Elewin Pumps 2.esp
hdtHighHeel.esm
SkyUI.esp
Fancy Dress.esp
Huntress.esp
SkyFalls - Distant Waterfall Overhaul.esp
kuzak-bodyandstockings.esp
Newhairpack.esp
GloriousGrass.esp
GloriousGrass PineForests.esp
Strap.esp
PP_EngelmannRest.esp
RealisticWaterTwo.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Dawnguard.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Dragonborn.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Dawnguard.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves.esp
SGEyebrows.esp

*Good Luck Everyone !!!*


----------



## AbdullahG

Woah. Rep for taking the time to post all that. Thank you.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *Maian, KingKwentyne, Eiennohi, Wanako*>>>
> 
> Thank you guys , really appreciate your positive response and glad that you like this pictures set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really time consuming and if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking, screeshoting in this particular game and still at 24 level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting harder and harder to enjoy screenshoting process, but it's worth it anyway.
> 
> *Baasha*>>>
> Thank you my friend , always glad to see you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right hardware and even ENB 's versions doesn't matter that much, it's almost the same as if someone told me that your pictures are this good because you are using expensive pencils or gouache. And there is no need to underestimate yourself, you can do screenshots at the same quality if not better than I do, the only thing I can recommend you is in this simple steps: First of all, you need charismatic hero (male or female doesn't matter) then for outdoors push all settings to the maximum including uGrid's ones and ENB's , for interior shots I would recommend decrease shadows drawing distant to 2000-1000 in Skyrim ini's. Experiment with camera angels , FOV settings , find some good interior/exterior places with interesting lighting/shadows/view and cleverly position your char there, play with contrasts in the scene, try to capture some interesting face expression for a portraits, or capture a sense of dynamic in actions shots , you will learn to make good composition in the process.
> And almost forgot, you will need a good reaction to timely hit console "~" key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will become very satisfying when you see a progress in your work, I told you all this as a real life painter myself , sure it doesn't have the same Great feel as drawing a real picture but it's not that stressful and time-consuming as well, in my opinion creativity is in everyone's minds, you just need to discover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about my system specs : two evga GTX 570SC in SLI , i7 920-4ghz , 6gb Corsair Dominator, monitor resolution 1680x1050, everything is more than playable almost always constant 60fps without some crazy grass mods and uGrids adjustment, in other words what you see in my pics is how it looks in real time without any tricks, I wouldn't bother taking shots if I had some ENB's problems or had something to hide .
> 
> *Here is the links to almost all major mods I am using and my Plugins list*:
> 
> Female face textures is removed from nexus long time ago and the male textures are a mix from old mods which I really don't remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666 Calientes SLIM NeverNude v3.2.3
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2841 Realistic Skin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5941 Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4188 Hair mods
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24273 Ethereal Elven Overhaul by nuska ( just recently start using it, had to sacrifice my good old wood elf's look)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21602 Lunari Race UNP version (two chars blond and red-hair )
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20172 Epic Elves by zzjay ( completely changed meshies with textures. The only thing left, it's this mod name)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10168 ApachiiSkyHair
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6709 DIMONIZED UNP (for all custom races, the max version quality wise)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28946 Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture (also for UNP custom races)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3589 Natural Eyes
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11954 Pretty Female Idles (the least animeish one) Hate anything anime related .
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13722 The Eyes Of Beauty by Gabriel Mailhot
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363 HD-Beards by Hvergelmir
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4283 High Res Warpaint and Dirtmaps for Men by Geonox
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977 XCE - Warpaint and Dirt (don't have it installed but looks quiet good)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=689 Detailed Lips by Xenius
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307 AOF Believable Hair Texture
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268 WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2674 if you don't have Bethesda HD pack for some unknown reasons
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141 mixed with older versions of the same mod
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60 Enhanced Blood Textures by dDefinder
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146 landscape textures
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=114 Chris2012s Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2552 HQ College of Winterhold
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147 Re-Defined Dungeons by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3467 HQ Towns and Villages by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6178 Inside the Nebula by Kriskos
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4910 Dramatic Clouds Ultra by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8562 More Rain by Zappoo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10431 Directors Tools by Artisanix
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8328 More Snow by zappoo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/836 Realistic Smoke and Embers by isoku
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9571 Remove Ambient Interior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9930 Revamped Exterior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12454 Dark Dungeons for ENB
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27043 Enhanced Lights and FX can't use it but still a Great mod
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655 Static Mesh Improvement Mod by Brumbek
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1546 Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802 Climates Of Tamriel (you will need special ENB for this beast)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3621 Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14950 Convenient Horses by Alek
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17723 Birds of Skyrim by Qasiermo (old version)
> 
> *ARMOR and Weapons*
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24684 You can install this UNP Clothing compilation and don't bother with other UNP clothing listed below
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7736 Layer Bikini
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25389 Sweet and Sexy Lingerie shop CBBE
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5727 Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15494 Dread Knight Weapon Set
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7807 Vernon Roche - Ves - THE WITCHER 2
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5588 The Witcher 2 Models by LordOfWar
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18008 Ashara Princess of the Woods for UNP
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20415 Brokefoot UNP Mashup Compilation
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909 aMidianBorn Book of Silence
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5135 Triss Outfitt
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9198 Skyrim Witcher Experience by AlphaWolF
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4543 Lady Elegance Dress
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4491 Tera Mod Collection
> http://anvilbay.ru/files/wbdress/ That beautiful white wedding dress.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qrbgeuu2kgib3d8 Armor by LordOfWar (DAO Grey Warden, Hawke Mage, ezio armor and so on)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21313 theRoadstrokers Rogue Sorceress Outfit
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21572 Blood Witch Armor by Zerofrost
> 
> And many many other stuff just can't describe all 17 gigs of mods I am using, Sorry.
> 
> *ENB recommendations as far as I am aware. Just rarely testing others presets, I prefer to tweak it myself.*
> Opethfeldt6 ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941
> Superb ENB-RL --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11318
> TV ENB by Trillville --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11930
> Fimbulvinter ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15386 (didn't test it, judging only by pics)
> Seasons of Skyrim ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23812
> The Goddess ENB Configuration v2 --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23029 (didn't test it, judging only by pics)
> 
> *Plugins list*
> # This file is used by Skyrim to keep track of your downloaded content.
> # Please do not modify this file.
> additionalwarpaints.esp
> AllHairs.esp
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm
> ApachiiHairMales.esm
> AsharaPrinceOfTheWoods.esp
> Atlantean Sword.esp
> Beards.esp
> Birds.esp
> BloodWitchArmor.esp
> Breezehome Sovngarde Portal.esp
> Brighter Campfires X15.esp
> Cat_mount.esp
> Cazy Hairs-by zzjay.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> DirectorsTools.esp
> Dragon Falls Manor.esp
> Dread Knight Weapon Set.esp
> Earrings Set1.esp
> Ebony Craw Wizard Armor fixed.esp
> enhancedlightingforrealisticlighting.esp
> EpicElves by zzjay.esp
> Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
> hg.esp
> HUM_Armor.esp
> isilNarsil.esp
> Lady Elegance.esp
> LayerBikini.esp
> LB Jewelry Chest.esp
> Lethal Majesty.esp
> LightningArmor13-2.esp
> LovelyHairstyles.esp
> LunariRace.esp
> ly witch.esp
> MashupUNP.esp
> morevillageanimals.esp
> Neo's Slave Leia.esp
> Oblivious Horses (Ess, Stam).esp
> Omegared99-DragonBane.esp
> OpenFaceHelmets.esp
> ProType - Domino.esp
> Pushup-Bikini.esp
> RaceCompatibility.esm
> RealisticWaterTextures.esp
> Remodeled Armor.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> RenHair.esp
> RevampedExteriorFog.esp
> ShadowStripingFix.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> SUNMagicArmor.esp
> Sweet&Sexy Lingerie.esp
> TemptressVixen.esp
> TeraHairWeightFix.esp
> Tera_HmF_L13.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-BlueStripesEliteArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-GreyWardenArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-HawkeMageArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-LethoArmor.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> theRoadstrokersRogueSorceress.esp
> Tiny.esp
> torches for RL (infinite life).esp
> Ultimate Witcher MOD.esm
> Whiterun Ferns.esp
> MoreSnowWindyand75percentLessView.esp
> MoreRainHeavyandDarker.esp
> 
> *Good Luck Everyone !!!*






Thanks for the time and effort you put into taking the pics and making this list man. I see you dont over obsess on mods like most. One of my main problems is that when ever I use too many landscape and environment mods I get lots of CTDs. Everything else works fine. Thanks again for the effort you put in. I am going to try some of these mods out.


----------



## rarnold

Gio,

Thank you for taking the time to give us your list. Those are some of the best screen shots I have ever seen. +1 rep!


----------



## gionight

You are all welcome.
It's a pleaser to be helpful for such Great guys like you


----------



## KingKwentyne

LOL There is a new punish your system add on for SFO! Going to give it a try and see if my baby survives.


----------



## jim2point0

What is this "SFO" you speak of?


----------



## AbdullahG

Skyrim Flora Overhaul


----------



## TSXmike

maybe thats what im missing from the game... must. get. ENB!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Gio's ENB is owning my computer haha. i have AA off but FXAA on, and frames get pretty low. although i think i have Lush Grass HD installed, might be the cause. does look really awesome though. funny though, i've been running the game without ENB for a while, just HD texture packs and it looks and runs great, doesnt crash.

today was the first time i went back to ENB, ran Gio's. after about 10 mins i went to fast travel, BOOM crash to desktop haha. bloody Skyrim.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Gio's ENB is owning my computer haha. i have AA off but FXAA on, and frames get pretty low. although i think i have Lush Grass HD installed, might be the cause. does look really awesome though. funny though, i've been running the game without ENB for a while, just HD texture packs and it looks and runs great, doesnt crash.
> 
> today was the first time i went back to ENB, ran Gio's. after about 10 mins i went to fast travel, BOOM crash to desktop haha. bloody Skyrim.


I would say to turn that FXAA off. It does make ENBs a bit wonky. I personally dont use ENBs. I love dynavision. Do any of you use the texture pack combiner? I just tried it out for the first time today and spent a good hr just setting it up...


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I would say to turn that FXAA off. It does make ENBs a bit wonky.


Wonky how? These were taken with FXAA. It's antialiasing... which Skyrim needs a lot of.













The beauty with FXAA is that if you combine it with other anti-aliasing like SMAA and downsampling and you manage to remove all aliasing, you can start to sharpen up the game (with various methods) and make it look a ton better.


----------



## DoubleR88

Activate or deactivate HighRes Pack 3 from Bethesda for Dragonborn? Does it work with the other Graphicmods like Skyrim 2K (for example)?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleR88*
> 
> Activate or deactivate HighRes Pack 3 from Bethesda for Dragonborn? Does it work with the other Graphicmods like Skyrim 2K (for example)?


I'm assuming it's a BSA and ESP file like the previous texture pack was. In that case, using other texture replacers, as long as they're 'loose files' (meaning, not BSA files), they will always override everything else.

The load order for textures replacing the same thing:
'Archive' Files
.BSA Packages
Loose Files (this is when you place inside the Skyrim/Data folder and it merges with the 'textures' folder).

So if you download and activate it, it will basically replace anything that you haven't already replaced. If you have a BSA that replaces some of the same ones, I believe putting the mod lower/later in the .ESP load order will load them after. But if you're worried, you can always add the _exact_ filename of the .BSA included with this new pack into your Skyrim.ini (My Documents / My Games / Skyrim) under the [Archive] heading. If you add it there, you can de-activate the ESP in your load order.



Quick note: The texture load order thing I posted above used to be reversed, where .BSA packages would override everything else, and so the fix I just posted was used to overcome that since 'Loose Files' used to be in the middle. With the 1.5 patch (I think it was that one) they switched them.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i didnt even notice a Texture Pack 3.. im going to assume then if you want to still run other texture packs, you have to add this new pack into the Skyrim.ini folder to ensure its always loaded first regardless of order.


----------



## JayMcGuffin

Stumbled across this thread in Google and it was fantastic enough to make me join haha

I have a couple questions for you ENB junkies.

Just installed K ENB on my system (along with SkyrimHD and the usual batch of mods) but I'm noticing some fairly big performance hits.

During the initial cutscene in the cart I'm sitting at about 25-35 FPS (around 30-40 in the open world walking around) which is certainly playable though a bit on the low end of things. That's with SizeScale/SourceTexturesScale(SSAO) set to 0.50 and DOF set to 1. Any further settings changes you'd recommend that would keep the experience intact?

Also it might just be my imagination but I can't help but think my game seems.. lacking? Compared to some of the K ENB screenshots I've seen. Is that entirely from turning down the Scale/DOF or am I missing something? Sorry for the UI on some of the screenshots.















Specs:
i5 @ 3.85
GTX 470 x2 SLI
8GB Ram
1920x1080

Any advice would be fantastic ^^ I'm open to switching ENBs if there's another one out there that people highly recommend, K ENB was just the first thing I stumbled across and the screenshots on Nexus dragged me in heh

Worth noting ENBs keep both my GPUs well and truly at 100% usage.. and 95C to boot! Yay GTX400 series? Noticing some random flickering on textures too (grass, some rocks etc) which comes and goes. Not sure what's going on with that.

EDIT: Also would be interested to know how compatible CoT is with K ENB and ENBs in general if anyone knows? And if so is it worth using?


----------



## jim2point0

Most ENBs are developed for the default game weathers. I wouldn't EXPECT them to play nice with Cot, or even the new DLC. They might work, but the greatest challenge for making ENB look good across the board for Skyrim is balancing it for all of the weather scenarios. CoT would be unpredictable.

I know for K ENB, it says on the description page that it's not "compatible" with CoT, but I've heard from some people that it's fine. I don't use it, so I don't know.


----------



## gtarmanrob

every ENB i've tried (almost every one) says not compatible with CoT and i still do it anyway, theres no way im uninstalling CoT i'd rather not have ENB







i do get way more CTD with ENB enabled though. its either a confirmed incompatiblity with CoT or possible the DLC as Jim said. but i dont play it long enough anymore for the crashing to bother me too much, just gotta hit save every 2 minutes.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayMcGuffin*
> 
> Stumbled across this thread in Google and it was fantastic enough to make me join haha
> 
> I have a couple questions for you ENB junkies.
> 
> Just installed K ENB on my system (along with SkyrimHD and the usual batch of mods) but I'm noticing some fairly big performance hits.
> 
> During the initial cutscene in the cart I'm sitting at about 25-35 FPS (around 30-40 in the open world walking around) which is certainly playable though a bit on the low end of things. That's with SizeScale/SourceTexturesScale(SSAO) set to 0.50 and *DOF set to 1.* Any further settings changes you'd recommend that would keep the experience intact?
> 
> Also it might just be my imagination but I can't help but think my game seems.. lacking? Compared to some of the K ENB screenshots I've seen. Is that entirely from turning down the Scale/DOF or am I missing something? Sorry for the UI on some of the screenshots.
> 
> Specs:
> i5 @ 3.85
> GTX 470 x2 SLI
> 8GB Ram
> 1920x1080
> 
> Any advice would be fantastic ^^ I'm open to switching ENBs if there's another one out there that people highly recommend, K ENB was just the first thing I stumbled across and the screenshots on Nexus dragged me in heh
> 
> Worth noting ENBs keep both my GPUs well and truly at 100% usage.. and 95C to boot! Yay GTX400 series? Noticing some random flickering on textures too (grass, some rocks etc) which comes and goes. Not sure what's going on with that.
> 
> EDIT: Also would be interested to know how compatible RLO/CoT is with K ENB and ENBs in general if anyone knows? And if so is it worth using?


When you say that DOF is set to 1, are you meaning that it is turned on in the enbseries.ini file or are you talking about the DOF quality inside of the enbeffectprepass.fx file? Setting the following line to a lower number will result in better performance if you really want to use the default DOF (which is one of the most intensive out there), otherwise grab one of the other DOF's from the Optional Files on the K ENB mod page and try those out as they aren't nearly as performance demanding.

Found inside enbeffectprepass.fx

Code:



Code:


#define      DEPTH_OF_FIELD_QUALITY 3      <---- lower this number for better performance, raise it to increase quality

Are you using the v146 binary or v132? And if you are using 146, do you have in-game AA turned on? If so, turn it off. And to be honest, if you haven't turned off Complex Indirect Lighting for SSAO, there's another 3-4 FPS without much change.

As far as your pictures not looking up to snuff, I think yours looks pretty much how K ENB looks in my game. Most of the screenshots posted on here by the "pros" involve little tweaks to their ENB configs, the right angle and time of day, the perfect weather among many other things. Don't fret if you can't replicate their settings too. They have mega-rigs that can support downsampling (3840x2160) and SSAA on top of heavily modded game INI configs, and most get <30 FPS taking their pictures in most scenes. It's mostly for screenarchery and not for playing.

Neither RLO or CoT are officially compatible as I'm sure you've read. But RLO is by far, in my opinion, more compatible of the two. Almost all of K ENB's color and shading comes from Bloom, and CoT changes the LightTemplate and Skyboxes for a lot of the weathers in the game. This causes a lot of scenes to become overly saturated and/or dark. RLO merely enhances the lighting indoors, for now, and makes it darker in some dungeons. If you are going to use RLO, I recommend not using the Darker Dungeons for ENB or you may not be able to see floors as clearly.

Hope this helps and I'm sure others will chime in too.


----------



## JayMcGuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Most ENBs are developed for the default game weathers. I wouldn't EXPECT them to play nice with Cot, or even the new DLC. They might work, but the greatest challenge for making ENB look good across the board for Skyrim is balancing it for all of the weather scenarios. CoT would be unpredictable.
> 
> I know for K ENB, it says on the description page that it's not "compatible" with CoT, but I've heard from some people that it's fine. I don't use it, so I don't know.


Ah cool, thanks for the heads up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> every ENB i've tried (almost every one) says not compatible with CoT and i still do it anyway, theres no way im uninstalling CoT i'd rather not have ENB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do get way more CTD with ENB enabled though. its either a confirmed incompatiblity with CoT or possible the DLC as Jim said. but i dont play it long enough anymore for the crashing to bother me too much, just gotta hit save every 2 minutes.


Yeah I've noticed some weird lighting too with CoT so might just kill it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> When you say that DOF is set to 1, are you meaning that it is turned on in the enbseries.ini file or are you talking about the DOF quality inside of the enbeffectprepass.fx file? Setting the following line to a lower number will result in better performance if you really want to use the default DOF (which is one of the most intensive out there), otherwise grab one of the other DOF's from the Optional Files on the K ENB mod page and try those out as they aren't nearly as performance demanding.
> 
> Found inside enbeffectprepass.fx
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #define      DEPTH_OF_FIELD_QUALITY 3      <---- lower this number for better performance, raise it to increase quality
> 
> Are you using the v146 binary or v132? And if you are using 146, do you have in-game AA turned on? If so, turn it off. And to be honest, if you haven't turned off Complex Indirect Lighting for SSAO, there's another 3-4 FPS without much change.
> 
> As far as your pictures not looking up to snuff, I think yours looks pretty much how K ENB looks in my game. Most of the screenshots posted on here by the "pros" involve little tweaks to their ENB configs, the right angle and time of day, the perfect weather among many other things. Don't fret if you can't replicate their settings too. They have mega-rigs that can support downsampling (3840x2160) and SSAA on top of heavily modded game INI configs, and most get <30 FPS taking their pictures in most scenes. It's mostly for screenarchery and not for playing.
> 
> Neither RLO or CoT are officially compatible as I'm sure you've read. But RLO is by far, in my opinion, more compatible of the two. Almost all of K ENB's color and shading comes from Bloom, and CoT changes the LightTemplate and Skyboxes for a lot of the weathers in the game. This causes a lot of scenes to become overly saturated and/or dark. RLO merely enhances the lighting indoors, for now, and makes it darker in some dungeons. If you are going to use RLO, I recommend not using the Darker Dungeons for ENB or you may not be able to see floors as clearly.
> 
> Hope this helps and I'm sure others will chime in too.


Hey Mod,

Yeah I've changed that line in enbeffectprepass.fx to 1 though I might test 2 out as well. Not really a massive fan of blur so wont be losing much sleep over it.

I figured people were probably going a little crazy with their posted screenshots but wanted to make sure haha, glad to know I'm not alone there. I hadn't even considered trying RLO with this since ENBs seem to change so many effects surrounding lighting, would you consider RLO worth picking up then? I remember seeing some mentions of changing EnableSkyLighting to false but I think that was for CoT so if my memory isn't failing I shouldn't need to worry about turning that off with RLO.

Oh and I'm using the new 146 binary with my K ENB installation. Ingame/Nvidia AA/AF are both turned off, didn't know Complex Indirect Lighting was even a thing so I guess I'll turn that off too since it sounds like there's no real discernible change from what you're saying.

I appreciate all the quick comments too! You guys seem like a good sort ^^

EDIT: Woah, some crazy sunglare. Seems to be kinda random when it shows up, not the first time I've had it happen today, but just I noticed it when doing a test run through the intro scene just now. (K ENB, RLO+Occ patch, Skyrim Flora, HD Textures)



Any idea what would cause that?


----------



## Maian

They say "not compatible with climates of tamriel" because that's easier to deal with when someone tries to say their screenshots don't look the same. All it means is that it's not designed for it, so the author can't predict how it will look with CoT. It will still run, just may not appear the way the author intended his configuration to look.


----------



## Ricwin

Managed to source a temporary upgrade to the graphics: bought a 5870 for £15 + selling the 5770 lol

Tried K ENB earlier, and gave a steady 50fps wandering the Skyrim wilderness around RIverwood. Didn't look more detailed than vanilla, however the water was alot clearer and the depth of field effects were very nice.
Going to try Seasons of Skyrim as recommended by Jim a few weeks ago.


----------



## techenth

@gio
can i pay you to connect to my computer via teamviewer and apply/adjust your mods?


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Gio's ENB is owning my computer haha. i have AA off but FXAA on, and frames get pretty low. although i think i have Lush Grass HD installed, might be the cause. does look really awesome though. funny though, i've been running the game without ENB for a while, just HD texture packs and it looks and runs great, doesnt crash.
> 
> today was the first time i went back to ENB, ran Gio's. after about 10 mins i went to fast travel, BOOM crash to desktop haha. bloody Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say to turn that FXAA off. It does make ENBs a bit wonky. I personally dont use ENBs. I love dynavision. Do any of you use the texture pack combiner? I just tried it out for the first time today and spent a good hr just setting it up...
Click to expand...

Yes, I used the latest 1.91 and updated it from my old TPC version of 1.71. I used up all the optional folders except WATERS, because I didn't want to overwrite the file and I know from previous players the water will flicker mad if not updated correctly or just by updating it. I used the 1K Version of SHD, SRO and HD2K. So far after two hours of play and from the update from a very old TPC. The textures and the games is so much more beautifying. I also used Unreal 1.8 ENB with a natural cinematic look. It's like playing a Lord of the Rings Movie. I am 146hrs into my game and barely touching the storyline and civil wars. I pretty much done 70% of Skyrim quests not including Dawnguard and Dragonborn. I CTD or more specificly freeze once a day due to watching 1080p youtube videos on my second monitor from "Lets Play" videos from GopherVids. My vRam maxes out and stalls the game LOL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> They say "not compatible with climates of tamriel" because that's easier to deal with when someone tries to say their screenshots don't look the same. All it means is that it's not designed for it, so the author can't predict how it will look with CoT. It will still run, just may not appear the way the author intended his configuration to look.


CoT makes most ENB makes the sky so not there. Meaning on some days you will never see clouds unless you shift F12 your ENB back to regular setting. That is the only annoying part.. just can't see clouds even though they're visible.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako

Lifeshield, I just checked out that Medusa armor and is looks EXCELLENT! The detail is absolutely splendid.

Here's today's batch!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















As ususal, using The Wilds ENB.


----------



## gtarmanrob

holy crap Lifeshield.. is your current Unreal Cinema ENB on Nexus?


----------



## TSXmike

holy crap!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> holy crap Lifeshield.. is your current Unreal Cinema ENB on Nexus?


Yes it is, it's fully updated to 0.148 and also now features Active Film Grain and Tilt Shift Depth of Field (as used in K-ENB). There are Vanilla-ELFX-RLO presets so should give a little something for everyone. 

If you want to try it out then you can grab it *here*.

*@Wanako:* Nice shots!


----------



## AbdullahG

Lifeshield, are you using a hair mod? I'm not into the Apachii stuff, but I do like the vanilla. Your vanilla hair looks really good, so I'm assuming you're running a mod for it.


----------



## Lifeshield

My mod list is as follows:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[World]

Skyrim High Resolution DLC*
Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized*
Serious HD*
Skyrim HD*
SMIM*
Better Rocks and Mountains
AoF Detailed Mountains*
High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains
Hectrol Caves Deluxe
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture*
Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul*
Lush Grass*
Glorious Grasses*
Natural Grass*
Realistic Mushrooms
W.A.T.E.R*
Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)*
Better Dynamic Snow*
Real Snow
Enhanced Night Sky*
Moon Size Tweaks*
Vibrant Auroras*
Realistic Smoke and Embers*
Quality Snowflakes*
HD Enhanced Terrain*
Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition*
HiRes Legible Road Signs*
Pilgrims Delight High Hrothgar Shrine Textures
HQ Towns and Villages
AoF Farmhouses
Chimneys for Skyrim
Visible Windows*
Windmills Resized
Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ
Whiterun Outside Market
Beautiful Whiterun
Better Shadowmarks
Remove Exterior Fog*
Lightning During Storms
More Immersive Dawnguard Entrance
Oblivion Gates

[Interiors]

Detailed Rugs
Design of the Nords Banners*
Better Bedrolls
Detailed Chests
HD Baskets Retex
HD Linens
HD Misc
HD Ore and Ingots
HD Sacks
High Quality Food and Ingredients
High QUality Skyrim Map V2
Not Really HD Keys
Not Really HD Display Case
Real Effect Candle
Realistic Instruments
Realistic Paper
Septim HD*
Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wines
Lockpick Inventory Model
Tobes Highres Textures (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only)*
Skyrim Redesigned (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only)

[Dungeons]

Re-Defined Dungeons
Ruins Clutter (Overwrite Bethesda High Res DLC Optimized and Re-Defined Dungeons only)*
Dragon Glyphs HD
Finer Dust
Better Bones
Ash Pile Retex
Intricate Spider Webs
Dense cobwebs
Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines
BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions
Ultimate HD Torch*

[NPC's + Animals]

Better Beast Races*
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack*
Bellyaches Dragon Replacer*
Bloody Dragon Bones*
Beast Skeletons
83 Willows 101 Bugs HD*
Convenient Horses
Pondfish Retexture
Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement

[Character]

XCE Xenius Character Enhancement*
Coverwomen*
CoverKhajlits*
Better Male Faces*
Fine Face Textures*
Beards of Skyrim*
No More Blocky Faces*
Better Freckles
Eyebrows Match Hair*
The Eyes of Beauty*
Natural Eyes (Download manually, remove eyeblind.dds, then install via NMM) *
RANs Eye Reflection Extender*
AoF Believeable Hair*
More Realistic Hair*
ApachiiSkyHair*
DIMONIZED - UNP*
DIMONIXED - UNP HQ Base*
Etheral Elven Overhaul*

[Animations]

FNIS
Better Turn and Pose plus Fix*
Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix*
dD No Spinning Death Animation*
New Animation for Running with Bow*
Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle) *
Pretty Female Idles*
Pretty Sit Idle*
New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS) *
**Run FNIS!

[Weapons]

Weapon Retexture Project*
Immersive Weapons*
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*
Weapons of the Third Era + Update*
Jaysus Swords*
Elemental Staffs 4k
Hell Sword
Magicka Sabers
Crainte Vormir*
Enchantment Effect Replacer
Improved Weapon Effects*
Proper Length Arrows*
Guild Wars Fiery Dragon Sword
Hvergelmirs Shield Retexture HSR
OnePoseandAnimatedYamato

[Misc Attire]

Cloaks of Skyrim*
Winter is Coming + CoS Patch*
GD Ranger Hoods + Patch*
Better Circlets HQ
Yurils Rings HQ
Improved Footwraps for Females
Improved NPC Clothing*
Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile
Mask of Blades

[Armour]

aMidianBorn Book of Silence Cabals Cut*
Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*
Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement*
Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood*
LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*
Mystic Elven Armour HD*
Nightingale Prime HD*
Omegared99 Armour Compliation
Perfect Legionaire plus Gladius & Shield*
Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask
Sovngarde Steel + High Res*
Triss Armour Retextured*
Schwertleite Set
Seratic Armour
Witch Elf Armour
Tera Armour
Helm of Oreyn Bearclaw
Horse Armour for Skyrim
True Bound Armours

[Followers]

UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul

[Fix]

Compatibility Patches

[Effects]

Enhanced Lights and FX*
Cinematic Fire Effects*
Ultimate HD Fire Spells*
Deadly Spell Impacts*
Crimson Tide - Blood*
No Radial Blur*
Candlelight Toggle*

[Audio]

Ambient Seagulls*
Better Horse Pain Sounds
Better Weapon Swing Sounds
Fantasy Music Overhaul (Non Replacement)*
Immersive Thunder*
Improved Combat Sounds
Smooth Blade - Draw & Sheathe

[Interfaces]

High Quality 3D Map*
A Quality World Map*
Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather*
Skill Interface Retexture*
SkyUI*
iHUD* (v1.4)
Small Crosshair - iHUD Compatible*
Achieve That!*
Main Font Replacement
No Menu or Loading Smoke*

[Misc]
Enhanced Third Person Camera*

*Favourites

==================================



Not including a few new additions.


----------



## AbdullahG

Thanks. +rep


----------



## Lifeshield

Anytime.


----------



## TSXmike

wow... so. many. mods!


----------



## AbdullahG

I just noticed this in Skyrim:



Even the small details impress me.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## TSXmike

keep them coming! they look AMAZING!


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone here running Skyrim HD textures and the official HD textures together? I'd like to run the official pack to cover the DLCs, but I'm not sure if that's possible.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Anyone here running Skyrim HD textures and the official HD textures together? I'd like to run the official pack to cover the DLCs, but I'm not sure if that's possible.


Yes it is possible. I, personally, unpack the HD DLC Texture BSAs using *Fallout Mod Manager* and then overwrite them with Skyrim HD and all my other mods.


----------



## AbdullahG

Thanks. I might try that. I hate how some textures uncovered in DLCs look. Sounds like a lot of work though.


----------



## iLLGT3

Aw.

The Wilds ENB has been hidden on the TESsexus.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Thanks. I might try that. I hate how some textures uncovered in DLCs look. Sounds like a lot of work though.


It's not once you know what you are doing. Just unpack the BSA texture's into a new folder, put them in your Data folder (exactly as they unpack, just unpack one BSA after the other into the same folder), then remove the HD DLC Texture BSA's and ESP's.

Just be sure to do this before you install any other mod. It's pretty simple just takes time to copy the textures over once they're unpacked due to the amount.

If you plan to try it shoot me a PM once you have a clean install of Skyrim and I'll guide you through it fully.


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh now I get it. It's simple extracting the textures, putting them into the Skyrim folder, and installing the other texture mods over them. I just need a clean install. I'll try that when I get the time, or if when my Skyrim install breaks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Yes, that's exactly it mate.


----------



## techenth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's not once you know what you are doing. Just unpack the BSA texture's into a new folder, put them in your Data folder (exactly as they unpack, just unpack one BSA after the other into the same folder), then remove the HD DLC Texture BSA's and ESP's.
> 
> Just be sure to do this before you install any other mod. It's pretty simple just takes time to copy the textures over once they're unpacked due to the amount.
> 
> If you plan to try it shoot me a PM once you have a clean install of Skyrim and I'll guide you through it fully.


I've unpacked them and i now have a textures folder with multiple folders inside. should i just copy the textures folder into data, or the dds files inside those folders?

for e.g.
Textures -> architecture -> farmhouse -> dds files


----------



## Lifeshield

If you extracted all three BSA's into one folder you'll have a main folder called textures with all the files correctly organised as they should be. Just drop that Texture folder into your Data folder. Nothing more needs to be done.

You'll see three folders, byoh, and two dlc folders inside that fully extracted texture folder. Don't reorganise them as they are (according to my source) meant to be like that.


----------



## Maian

You don't have to do that any longer, guys. BSA's are loaded before loose files. Any loose files that overlap with the BSA packages will be loaded last, and override anything in the BSA that they cover.


----------



## iLLGT3

What values do I change to tone down lens flares?

I'm running MATSO's ENB and, while I like minor lens flares, they are WAY too powerful!


----------



## s1rrah

Hey Skyrim savants...

Is there a way to *absolutely* delete all ENB configs from my install or do I just have to remove Skyrim and re install with Steam?

Reason being ... I just upgraded to dual GTX 670 4GB SLI ... and with a 2560x1440 monitor and I simply want to get rid of all my ENB mods and start over. Oh, you know ... for benching, testing ... screenshots, etc.

Thanks for any input ...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes it is, it's fully updated to 0.148 and also now features Active Film Grain and Tilt Shift Depth of Field (as used in K-ENB). There are Vanilla-ELFX-RLO presets so should give a little something for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to try it out then you can grab it *here*.
> 
> *@Wanako:* Nice shots!


Thanks dude. I've noticed that I have almost the same mods as you do, just different ENBs. You've got the more muted colors theme going, and myself, I like a bit more color and vibrancy without going overboard. That's why I still choose The Wilds over K ENB.

Here are some more for today:

Mod that changes Njada Stonearm into a Wood Elf:


Aela the Huntress


Rayya the Badass Redguard Dual-Wielding Housecarl of DOOM:


She initially looked horrible, but I finally dipped my hands into the Creation Kit and modified an NPC mod to my liking.

Jordis the Sword-Maiden being awesome:



and of course Lydia:


"Dragon-slaying is my business ladies, and business is GOOOOOD!"



Here is an oldie from Jan 2, 2012:


I was only using a few mods back then and FXAA injector on my beloved 560Ti. Ah, those were the simple days.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Hey Skyrim savants...
> 
> Is there a way to *absolutely* delete all ENB configs from my install or do I just have to remove Skyrim and re install with Steam?
> 
> Reason being ... I just upgraded to dual GTX 670 4GB SLI ... and with a 2560x1440 monitor and I simply want to get rid of all my ENB mods and start over. Oh, you know ... for benching, testing ... screenshots, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any input ...


In your Skyrim folder (the one that is one level above your data folder), there will be all of the ENB files. Most of them will have 'enb' at the beginning of the filename, except for the d3d9.dll, delete that one too. Some ENBs have a 'effect.ini' file which you'll want to remove as well. If you can't find it, your may not be using it (not all of them do).

The files that the ENB I'm using contain are:
d3d9.dll
enbbloom.fx
enbeffect.fx
enbeffectprepass.fx
enbpallete.bmp
enbseries.ini

And sometimes a couple of 'enbsunsprite' files are used as well.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Ok so I finally took the plunge. I started using ENB this evening. My framerate did drop from a stable 60 - 50fps down to 45 - 35 using skyrealism ENB evolved. The pics you guys keep posting are unbelievable. I felt like I was missing out the experience. I cannot complain. The performance drop is more than worth the visual gratification. I will post of a screen shot or two when i feel i have it set just right.


----------



## techenth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Hey Skyrim savants...
> 
> Is there a way to *absolutely* delete all ENB configs from my install or do I just have to remove Skyrim and re install with Steam?
> 
> Reason being ... I just upgraded to dual GTX 670 4GB SLI ... and with a 2560x1440 monitor and I simply want to get rid of all my ENB mods and start over. Oh, you know ... for benching, testing ... screenshots, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any input ...


you can use ENB and FXAA remover


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You don't have to do that any longer, guys. BSA's are loaded before loose files. Any loose files that overlap with the BSA packages will be loaded last, and override anything in the BSA that they cover.


I like to run the textures through Texture Optimizer. It's less troublesome to do when they are loose than when they are BSA's, in my opinion (I've always had trouble optimizing BSA files with the tool). I have noticed a minor performance increase from doing so also (I tested it with just the vanilla HD DLC and DLC texture fixes installed, I had alot of time on my hands, lol).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> What values do I change to tone down lens flares?
> 
> I'm running MATSO's ENB and, while I like minor lens flares, they are WAY too powerful!


Edit the following variables in ENB GUI (Shift+Enter).

Quote:


> [CAMERAFX]
> LenzReflectionIntensityDay=3.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityNight=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> LenzReflectionPowerInteriorDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerInteriorNight=2.0


There is also...

Quote:


> //#define USE_ANAMFLARE 1 // comment it to disable anamorphic lens flare


Which is in enbbloom.fx or enbprepass.fx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Thanks dude. I've noticed that I have almost the same mods as you do, just different ENBs. You've got the more muted colors theme going, and myself, I like a bit more color and vibrancy without going overboard. That's why I still choose The Wilds over K ENB.


Now that Unreal Cinema is done (for the time being) I am working on a new ENB configuration (well when I'm not slaying Dragons anyway) that is more colourful and vibrant. It's a long way from finished though and is still a WIP.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Is there a modding system for skyrim like the fallout mod manager, so that I can just install stuff easy?

I'm thinking of signing up with skyrimnexus for mods, but I don't want too much trouble. My 7950s need something harder to do


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Is there a modding system for skyrim like the fallout mod manager, so that I can just install stuff easy?
> 
> I'm thinking of signing up with skyrimnexus for mods, but I don't want too much trouble. My 7950s need something harder to do


Nexus Mod Manager handles all of the Bethesda games.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Nexus Mod Manager handles all of the Bethesda games.


Yep and the mod manager is downloadable from the Nexus.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techenth*
> 
> you can use ENB and FXAA remover


You, my friend. Are a godsend ....


----------



## KingKwentyne

2 quick shots. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Is there a modding system for skyrim like the fallout mod manager, so that I can just install stuff easy?
> 
> I'm thinking of signing up with skyrimnexus for mods, but I don't want too much trouble. My 7950s need something harder to do


Onnce you get the mods in, those 7950s are gonna get a nice workout.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

some of the pictures on here are amazing, I have to save money for another 2 months and get a 2560x1600 monitor


----------



## Coof

I really need to get more monitors...


----------



## Baasha

Well, I've been having a lot of fun in Skyrim with Unreal Cinema (latest version w/ 0.148 DLL). However, the game itself has become a huge clusterf*ck due to the immense number of mods I have. There are many locations that will simply CTD for me. I'm doing the "Liberate the Reach" mission now and have to attack some fort with the Stormcloaks and I get through about halfway and then the game just freezes ("Not Responding" in Task Manager).

I also wonder whether it's my Skyrim.ini or Skyrimprefs.ini file(s)(?). I'm not sure how to optimize the settings in those files after the initial time I did it way back when I first got the game (in 2011).

Perhaps someone can help optimize it or recognize some glaring error/setting(s)?

My Skyrim.ini file:

Code:



Code:


[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uGridsToLoad=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=100
uInterior Cell Buffer=50

sIntroSequence=
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192

[Display]
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
iPresentInterval=1
bAllowScreenshot=1
fDefaultWorldFOV=100
fDefault1stPersonFOV=90
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
fDecalLifetime=750.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bGrassPointLighting=1
b30GrassVS=1

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

[Camera]
fOverShoulderAddY=0.0
fOverShoulderPosZ=10.0
fOverShoulderPosX=0.0
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=0.0
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=10.0
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0

fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-72.0
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=50.0
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=35.0
fActorFadeOutLimit=-100

fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=60.0
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.95
iHorseTransitionMillis=001

[PAPYRUS]
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1

My SkyrimPrefs.ini file:

Code:



Code:


[Display]
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=350
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iAdapter=0
iSize W=5160
iSize H=2560
iMultiSample=0
iMaxAnisotropy=0
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
bUseSunbeams=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bDeferredShadows=1
bDepthOfField=0

[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=14000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=28000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=0
bEnableFileSelection=1

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1

[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1

[Interface]
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=4

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
bUseKinect=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.9500
uID3=466532
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.9500
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[General]
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fDefaultFOV=90
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40

Some pics of the game with Unreal Cinema ENB @ 5160x2560:







Wallpaper of Skyrim @ 5160x2560: http://www.thirtyir.com/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/


----------



## DoubleR88

@Lifeshield: what kind of armor is that?


----------



## Lifeshield

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31229/


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Aside from some overall graphics mods, I just want a few simple ones like nice big trees in Whiterun, and better wilderness in general, maybe some weather mods


----------



## hakz

for that I love Trees of Whiterun + CoT


----------



## KingKwentyne

What lighting mods do you guys use with your enb? Like enhanced lights with fx and realistic lighting overhaul? Or do u even use any of these with enb?


----------



## jim2point0

Enhanced lighting and fx is the only one I use. Some ENBs are built around that. It's so good....


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Enhanced lighting and fx is the only one I use. Some ENBs are built around that. It's so good....


The good thing about ELFX is that for the most part any ENB will work well with it.

RLO+ELFX can be a good combination if you want light interiors but dark dungeons but I think it would be best to wait until both are completed before using the two together in regards to balancing.


----------



## wanako

I also use ELFX. It was incredible for me when it first came out and is now essential. I modded my version of The Wilds ENB around it.

Here are mine for the day:





We meet again.
Jan 2012

vs.
February 2013


What an improvement!!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I also use ELFX. It was incredible for me when it first came out and is now essential. I modded my version of The Wilds ENB around it.
> 
> -snip-


Great pictures. I'm not trying to burst a bubble or anything, but Enhanced Lights and FX doesn't change anything with outdoor lighting, it is simply just an indoor lighting overhaul. Therefore if you were to uninstall ELFX, all of your pictures above would still look the same.

So how about some indoor pics instead!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Great pictures. I'm not trying to burst a bubble or anything, but Enhanced Lights and FX doesn't change anything with outdoor lighting, it is simply just an indoor lighting overhaul. Therefore if you were to uninstall ELFX, all of your pictures above would still look the same.
> 
> So how about some indoor pics instead!


I was wondering what the hell you were talking about for a moment there. lol. I see what I did. I was just answering the guy's question but wasn't using the pics as evidence. That was just my pic dump for the day but forgot to mention it. I edited that post to avoid confusion.

THIS are indoor screenies using ELFX + The Wilds ENB:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DrBrogbo

Jeeeeeez, you guys make my game look like it's running on a 360 or something.

This was the first screenshot I ever took with the game. I thought the composition of it was pretty cool. Don't judge too harshly.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I was wondering what the hell you were talking about for a moment there. lol. I see what I did. I was just answering the guy's question but wasn't using the pics as evidence. That was just my pic dump for the day but forgot to mention it. I edited that post to avoid confusion.
> 
> THIS are indoor screenies using ELFX + The Wilds ENB:
> -snip-


Now that's what I'm talking about. This looks amazing. I may have to mess around with The Wilds ENB now. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Jeeeeeez, you guys make my game look like it's running on a 360 or something.
> 
> This was the first screenshot I ever took with the game. I thought the composition of it was pretty cool. Don't judge too harshly.


That's really awesome mate


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about. This looks amazing. I may have to mess around with The Wilds ENB now. Thanks for posting!


No prob!







unfortunately Lunella took The Wilds off and haven't been able to find it anywhere else. I can send it out to you later.


----------



## AbdullahG

i liek parallax


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako

Every damn time I play this game my body temperature drops like 5 degrees because of this:


I am a tropical creature. Give me humidity and heat and I can take it, but cold? Screw the cold, man...

My modified Housecarl Rayya:


The two baddest sistas in the land.


@Lifeshield. I love the Albensword. Fits perfectly with the Medusa Armor. Also, Redguards FTW!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> i liek parallax


oh wow.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> @Lifeshield. I love the Albensword. Fits perfectly with the Medusa Armor. Also, Redguards FTW!


It does, doesn't it?

And Skarj isn't a Redguard, though I will forgive you for thinking so.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Wow....you are wearing the Medusa armor....i want to but i can't remember where to find frostbite venom.I miss the armor and the helmet.


----------



## TRELOXELO

TESV 2013-02-09 00-46-04-16.jpg 116k .jpg file


TESV 2013-02-09 00-46-07-04.jpg 150k .jpg file


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Wow....you are wearing the Medusa armor....i want to but i can't remember where to find frostbite venom.I miss the armor and the helmet.


From Frostbite Spiders.


----------



## propa

New Bloom,SSOA,Reflections and SweetFX TEST settings, like the lighting and colors


----------



## Lifeshield

I still think you should use round vignette Propa, letterbox vignette just doesnt suit your style in my opinion. Also you letterbox vignette width isn't matching. Top is thinner than bottom which just looks odd.

Some good shots though.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I still think you should use round vignette Propa, letterbox vignette just doesnt suit your style in my opinion. Also you letterbox vignette width isn't matching. Top is thinner than bottom which just looks odd.
> 
> Some good shost though.


THX

Yeah i know







and the Thinner issue is an old but good marker from February 2012, i know you said it before


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It does, doesn't it?
> 
> And Skarj isn't a Redguard, though I will forgive you for thinking so.


She isn't? It's probably the hair and darker skin that fooled me.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> She isn't? It's probably the hair and darker skin that fooled me.


Nope, she was created using the Temptress race modification. I based her on an old screenshot Bethesda showed of Skyrim before release which had a Redguard that looked slightly similar.


----------



## iLLGT3

What are you lot using to take your screenshots?

I usually use Fraps but lately my screenshots have been really dark for some reason. I can't figure out why.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> What are you lot using to take your screenshots?
> 
> I usually use Fraps but lately my screenshots have been really dark for some reason. I can't figure out why.


EVGA Precision.

I'm using this procedure to get Precision and Afterburner to work with ENB:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> When you download the ENB files from Boris' site, you get two version, Injector and Wrapper. Use the Injector Version instead or Wrapper.
> Also go to your Afterburner OSD software (I use Precision, but same thing), and create a profile for Skyrim:
> 
> 
> 
> go to the Afterburner directory:
> X:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles
> 
> and open the config file for TESV in notepad.
> 
> Under the Hooking section, change the lines to mirror below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=1
> 
> Now, the injector version has a seperate app that is needed to run to let ENB work called ENBInjector.exe It has to be running while the game is running.
> 
> I simply created a batch file to open both programs at the same time:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> 
> start "SaveGameManager" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Savegame_Manager_v1_1-15-1-1\TESVSGM.exe"
> start "ENB Toggler" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBSSAODofToggler.exe"
> start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"
> 
> note that I use a Save Game Manager, which I start the game from once I chosen my profile, and a ENB DOF SSAO toggler, so if you don't have that, then you don't need those lines, instead use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> 
> start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"
> start "Skyrim" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\TESV.exe"
> 
> I just use the Batch file on my desktop and will run both at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I got mine to work.
> 
> If you run it through Steam... I don't know...


----------



## jim2point0

I just use the ENB screenshot key...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I just use the ENB screenshot key...


Yeah, but that causes to be saved in BMP and then you have to convert each batch and meh...


----------



## Maian

I just use F12... the Steam screenshot key. Since I use the Wrapper version of ENB, all the effects are still seen.


----------



## wanako

I'm tweaking my ENB setting and I'm seeing some highlights are WAY too blown out. I'm trying alot of different settings to minimize this, but I'm not getting any results.


Any ideas?


----------



## Lifeshield

Specular lighting and lens reflection. Whether its from high settings or from the textures themselves is another question.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## IntelFanaTEK

The MOST awesome pic!


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm using this procedure to get Precision and Afterburner to work with ENB:


I did use the injector for awhile, I may just go back to using it again. Seems I can't fix this Fraps problem.









EDIT: I'm using a d3d9_smaa.dll file now. How will that work with the injector? Can I add that under the [LIBRARY] section in the enbinjector.ini?

EDIT2: I've got the d3d9_smaa.dll file under the [PROXY] section of the enbseries.ini file.. That might work?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I did use the injector for awhile, I may just go back to using it again. Seems I can't fix this Fraps problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm using a d3d9_smaa.dll file now. How will that work with the injector? Can I add that under the [LIBRARY] section in the enbinjector.ini?
> 
> EDIT2: I've got the d3d9_smaa.dll file under the [PROXY] section of the enbseries.ini file.. That might work?


I set it up with SweetFX as such:

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_SFX.dll

After renaming SweetFX's d3d9.dll to d3d9_SFX.dll


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I set it up with SweetFX as such:
> 
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_SFX.dll
> 
> After renaming SweetFX's d3d9.dll to d3d9_SFX.dll


Alright, I'll give that a try.

Also, my MSI Afterburner screenshots are coming out dark too, exactly like the ones in Fraps.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Took some more screens. Let me know what you guys think.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8475326989/
TESV 2013-02-14 19-23-02-33 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8476416598/
TESV 2013-02-14 19-21-34-11 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8476425490/
TESV 2013-02-12 10-13-13-13 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8476436236/
TESV 2013-02-14 19-23-56-33 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8476435006/
TESV 2013-02-14 19-24-16-07 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8475333513/
TESV 2013-02-13 07-30-58-10 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8476419158/
TESV 2013-02-14 12-12-36-63 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr

This is just too awesome!


----------



## s1rrah

Just a little bit of trivia ...

I just recently added a *2nd* GTX 670 4GB card to my system ... for full time dual 670 4GB SLI gaming ...

As part of the past two week process of troubleshooting my new set up ... I spent a few days logging data via GPU-Z ... temps, core mhz utilization, etc. ...

But an interesting thing I noticed was that when playing a *heavily* modded install of Skyrim (Skyrealism ENB, every imaginable HD texture upgrade, several different "more grass/more trees/distant detail" mods, etc.) ... GPU-Z reported that *BOTH* cards were using over 3500 GB of each of their 4GB total memory. Simple math of course meaning that playing the game used a total of 7GB of video card RAM for textures and what not.

Is that even possible? I couldn't believe it ...

On a whim, I then loaded Borderlands 2 and played for about an hour and GPU-Z reported that not even a full 1 GB was being used (in regards to texture memory/VRAM) . .. so I began to think the data might be accurate ...

Anyway ...

Just a note. I'm glad I went with dual 4GB 670's for a SLI set up as opposed to 2GB as it seems (modded Skyrim at least) *really* does benefit from the extra VRAM ...

My standard daily resolution is 2560x1440, BTW ... (Samsung 850D) ...

So has anybody else done measurements regarding VRAM usage on heavily modded Skyrim installs ?

I found that data rather amazing . ..


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Just a little bit of trivia ...
> 
> I just recently added a *2nd* GTX 670 4GB card to my system ... for full time dual 670 4GB SLI gaming ...
> 
> As part of the past two week process of troubleshooting my new set up ... I spent a few days logging data via GPU-Z ... temps, core mhz utilization, etc. ...
> 
> But an interesting thing I noticed was that when playing a *heavily* modded install of Skyrim (Skyrealism ENB, every imaginable HD texture upgrade, several different "more grass/more trees/distant detail" mods, etc.) ... GPU-Z reported that *BOTH* cards were using over 3500 GB of each of their 4GB total memory. Simple math of course meaning that playing the game used a total of 7GB of video card RAM for textures and what not.
> 
> Is that even possible? I couldn't believe it ...
> 
> On a whim, I then loaded Borderlands 2 and played for about an hour and GPU-Z reported that not even a full 1 GB was being used (in regards to texture memory/VRAM) . .. so I began to think the data might be accurate ...
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> Just a note. I'm glad I went with dual 4GB 670's for a SLI set up as opposed to 2GB as it seems (modded Skyrim at least) *really* does benefit from the extra VRAM ...
> 
> My standard daily resolution is 2560x1440, BTW ... (Samsung 850D) ...
> 
> So has anybody else done measurements regarding VRAM usage on heavily modded Skyrim installs ?
> 
> I found that data rather amazing . ..


You have to keep in mind that when you add an extra card for SLI, your usable RAM doesn't double. If you have 2 4GB cards, you still only have 4GB of usable RAM, as each card has to hold all the video data.









Also, Borderlands 2 uses a ridiculously small amount of video RAM by default. I think there are some .ini tweaks to increase the amount of RAM it uses for textures and PhysX. It made a big difference in my case. Last time I checked, Borderlands 2 was using about 750MB with my single 580.


----------



## jim2point0

Crank up the downsampling resolution, throw in SGSSAA, and you'll see Borderlands eat up all kinds of VRAM


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Took some more screens. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> This is just too awesome!


Looks good, dude! It's beautiful isn't it. The difference between modded and vanilla Skyrim is like night and day. I could never go back.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Looks good, dude! It's beautiful isn't it. The difference between modded and vanilla Skyrim is like night and day. I could never go back.


It's really a shame we have to mod Skyrim like we do but it's really opened up an awesome community!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> It's really a shame we have to mod Skyrim like we do but it's really opened up an awesome community!


Exactly. If only developers developed for the more powerful systems first and THEN downsampled it to console levels, we wouldn't have to do that, but whatever. Our games look better than Bethesda could have thought possible.

So I just finished this one fight with a Volcano Dragon with me being at level 51. Most satisfying kill. EVER. That thing handed my sorry behind to me so many times it was ridiculous, even with Rayya, Jordis and Lydia with me.



I was playing Expert difficulty in Deadly Dragons and Expert difficulty in the game itself. Fireballs falling from the sky, Fire Breath and Fire Towers from the ground. Needless to say it was one tough bastard.

I've found that it's pretty tough fighting in the forested Riften area with Skyrim Bigger Trees mod. You can't see where the damn thing is flying, BUT you get a lot more cover area behind trees and such.

EDIT: and now this error has been plauging me for a few days, even though I haven't installed anything new in a while:

Code:



Code:


(000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
        [CR13 (000E3163)].companionsradiantquest.Setup() - "CompanionsRadiantQuest.psc" Line 41
        [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.Setup() - "CR13QuestScript.psc" Line 26
        [CR13 (000E3163)].QF_CR13_000E3163.Fragment_10() - "QF_CR13_000E3163.psc" Line 57

Insta-CTD. No specific place, just anywhere. If anybody has an idea, let me know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Exactly. If only developers developed for the more powerful systems first and THEN downsampled it to console levels, we wouldn't have to do that, but whatever. Our games look better than Bethesda could have thought possible...


While I would love to see that happen more often, it will typically only happen when a developer is showcasing their graphics engine. A developer has no incentive otherwise to spend time and money developing for an incredibly small echelon of gamers with more-powerful-than-needed hardware. TBH however, before graphics, I would like to see them focus their attention on some other facets that have been largely ignored:

- Dynamic facial expressions
- Bug fixes, bug fixes, and more bug fixes
- More flexible skeleton for better movements
- Dynamic weather conditions and interactions
- In game divorce option that does not involve killing the spouse somewhere
- A powerful, native NPC editor

For me, we already have the modding community to provide enhanced texture replacers, so graphics is not a huge deal and I would much rather their time and money be spent elsewhere. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> While I would love to see that happen more often, it will typically only happen when a developer is showcasing their graphics engine. A developer has no incentive otherwise to spend time and money developing for an incredibly small echelon of gamers with more-powerful-than-needed hardware. TBH however, before graphics, I would like to see them focus their attention on some other facets that have been largely ignored:
> 
> - Dynamic facial expressions
> - Bug fixes, bug fixes, and more bug fixes
> - More flexible skeleton for better movements
> - Dynamic weather conditions and interactions
> - In game divorce option that does not involve killing the spouse somewhere
> - A powerful, native NPC editor
> 
> For me, we already have the modding community to provide enhanced texture replacers, so graphics is not a huge deal and I would much rather their time and money be spent elsewhere. Just my 2 cents though.


truth.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> It's really a shame we have to mod Skyrim like we do but it's really opened up an awesome community!


I wouldn't complain about having to mod the game for what we want from it, since theres quite a good bunch of dev's who do not allow us to mod the games...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I wouldn't complain about having to mod the game for what we want from it, since theres quite a good bunch of dev's who do not allow us to mod the games...


I think most devs don't allow for modding because then they can't nickel and dime us on crappy DLC's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> You have to keep in mind that when you add an extra card for SLI, your usable RAM doesn't double. If you have 2 4GB cards, you still only have 4GB of usable RAM, as each card has to hold all the video data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Borderlands 2 uses a ridiculously small amount of video RAM by default. I think there are some .ini tweaks to increase the amount of RAM it uses for textures and PhysX. It made a big difference in my case. Last time I checked, Borderlands 2 was using about 750MB with my single 580.


I did not know that.

Thanks, mate,


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Looks good, dude! It's beautiful isn't it. The difference between modded and vanilla Skyrim is like night and day. I could never go back.


Thanks bro. You are 100% correct. The difference is night and day.... going back is not an option LOL. I spend so much time just floating around battle scenes with the camera making wallpapers and being amazed it is silly


----------



## ASO7




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Thanks bro. You are 100% correct. The difference is night and day.... going back is not an option LOL. I spend so much time just floating around battle scenes with the camera making wallpapers and being amazed it is silly


yup. likewise. I've spent so much time screenshooting, like this:












I also noticed today that I'm at 2.8/3GB of VRAM on my 660Ti.







I'm so glad I got this one instead of the regular version.


----------



## Delirious84

^^ Awesome screens. I forgot I had even took some. I haven't played it in so long.
I'm posting these now, but Monday when my new upgrades come in, I'm gonna play some more and take new ones!!! The difference should be night and day.


----------



## propa

Lost Shots with HD6 Code and PP5 from now changeing to PP3


----------



## propa

Some new PP3 Screens without Bloom,


----------



## wanako

propa, I think you may be going to far with the HDR. There are almost no shadows there. It just seems to bright, perhaps? Just my opinion.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> propa, I think you may be going to far with the HDR. There are almost no shadows there. It just seems to bright, perhaps? Just my opinion.


I know, an thanks for the feedback. I must optimize it









So stay tuned


----------



## DrBrogbo

I am utterly jealous of how amazing some of you guys have made Skyrim look.

I wish I could make mine look even half that good, but 1.5GB VRAM kind of stops that before it even gets going.

What are some good graphical mods I should use on a VRAM budget? Skyrim HD is amazing, but should I switch to the lite version to give me more VRAM overhead?

I think right now I'm using Skyrim HD full + the Bethesda HD packs (pointless?) and a few environmental effects ones. Also, SweetFX, if I recall correctly. The highest I've seen VRAM usage go is like 1478, but I'm not sure if that's just because the game knows it's close to the limit and start using disk cache instead or something. No noticeable performance hits either way though.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I am utterly jealous of how amazing some of you guys have made Skyrim look.


I know what you mean, I am at a constant 1500+ outside, lag a split second when turning.. Not a big deal. I used all the textures in the TCP mod with a mix of 1k-2K textures and using Beth's packs too. Not pointless. I see a difference, noticeably on clothing. For a $500 card spent two years ago. I'm still happy.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I wish I could make mine look even half that good, but 1.5GB VRAM kind of stops that before it even gets going.


Don't see why, I only have a 1gb GPU. Just be selective with what you use, run a texture optimizer, and don't expect to play the game on Ultra at 60FPS (if you use the rights mods you won't need to anyway) with mods plus an ENB unless you have state of the art high end components.


----------



## CptCornflakes




----------



## CrazyCorky

This game looks gorgeous! Makes me want to pick it up. However I was never a fan of the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Don't see why, I only have a 1gb GPU. Just be selective with what you use, run a texture optimizer, and don't expect to play the game on Ultra at 60FPS (if you use the rights mods you won't need to anyway) with mods plus an ENB unless you have state of the art high end components.


I tried the texture optimizer that's popular on the Nexus, and I must not have used it right, because it broke all my graphical mods, and once I re-enabled them, actually raised my RAM usage.

I followed the guidelines that were recommended in the comments thread, but when I fired it up, none of the texture packs were enabled any more, and all my custom armor sets and character models were gone.

Well, not gone, but they either had no heads (floating teeth and eyebrows), or no bodies at all.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I tried the texture optimizer that's popular on the Nexus, and I must not have used it right, because it broke all my graphical mods, and once I re-enabled them, actually raised my RAM usage.
> 
> I followed the guidelines that were recommended in the comments thread, but when I fired it up, none of the texture packs were enabled any more, and all my custom armor sets and character models were gone.
> 
> Well, not gone, but they either had no heads (floating teeth and eyebrows), or no bodies at all.


You likely used the wrong settings, hehe.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> This game looks gorgeous! Makes me want to pick it up. However I was never a fan of the Elder Scrolls series.


Neither was I. I was more of a Fallout guy. After trying Skyrim, I'm tempted to get Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Neither was I. I was more of a Fallout guy. After trying Skyrim, I'm tempted to get Morrowind and Oblivion.


Morrowind is a classic, but I'd skip Oblivion if you've already spent time in Skyrim.

Skyrim is to Oblivion what Windows 7 was to Vista: Built on a similar foundation, but better in every way.

Granted, I own Oblivion on 3 separate platforms, but I've been playing Elder Scrolls games since Arena.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'd play all of them. They all offer a rather good experience.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema*







*Unreal Cinema (no cinematic effects)*

**

**

**


----------



## gtarmanrob

Lifeshield that is amazing work, well done. have you released your latest configs yet?


----------



## wanako

Apparently Sauron is in this game:


Don't know why the fellowship had such a hard time with this dude...










Also, am I seeing this right?? After, only Talos knows, how many hours I've played this game... A Female Falmer??



Cannot unsee.

and now, you can't either.










And I also finally met this guy:

Relic



from the Interesting NPCs mod.

I'd say he's one of the more amusing characters I've encountered outside of Tiny Tina from Borderlands 2.


----------



## wanako

Here's today's batch:








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Lifeshield that is amazing work, well done. have you released your latest configs yet?


Yes I have, you can grab it at *Skyrim Nexus*.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## wanako

Luna has released her final version of The Wilds ENB using v0.149. Get it while you can. I think it looks splendid but, regrettably, it's not compatible with Climates of Tamriel, so I'm still on my customized v0.139 until I can modify her final version to work with it. If you're not using CoT, go ahead and try it out!









Propa, tu ENB se ve magnifico!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes I have, you can grab it at *Skyrim Nexus*.


I downloaded it and I am using it. Non cinematic to be exact. I love it. I have a quick question though. I get these funny red like flashes every now and then in upper corners of the screen when exploring (outdoors only so far). Have any idea what might be causing them?... Did I mention I love this enb by the way. My 560ti runs it at around 35 - 45 fps easily. Will post up some pics soon. I took a few but failed to realize that there was arrow sticking out of my torso.... [insert fail]...


----------



## wanako

Found a new type of dragon today called a "Blackwing Dragon". The damn thing was pwning us even with Mjoll, Rayya, Lydia and Aranea with me.













I'll try to have something better tomorrow.

Also, for those who don't know and want that ultra-sweet looking fire textures, get this: Ultimate HD Fire Spells. It is among one of the best, if not THE best fire texure mods I've seen.


----------



## benfica

These are my skyrim screenshots with around 40mods 20 of them are graphics related mods. everything is max with 4xaa


----------



## hzac

FOr all the mods going on there is still alot of flat vegetation going on. I suppose thats in the core game code though


----------



## abangmozek

Wanting to replay back skyrim, but with mods....
This is my moded skyrim using k enb
Im using around 15 mods
Running at constant 60fps
Cant wait to see how it looks with 100mods though...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I downloaded it and I am using it. Non cinematic to be exact. I love it. I have a quick question though. I get these funny red like flashes every now and then in upper corners of the screen when exploring (outdoors only so far). Have any idea what might be causing them?... Did I mention I love this enb by the way. My 560ti runs it at around 35 - 45 fps easily. Will post up some pics soon. I took a few but failed to realize that there was arrow sticking out of my torso.... [insert fail]...


It's not something I have ever experienced. It's possible is lens effects or bloom effects maybe. Hard to say without actually seeing it in motion.

Edit: Actually it's likely the vignette kicking in. In the corners it will be more heavily saturated.


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## propa

Nice Screens everyone, its awesome to see so many Presets on TES









MY new Preset, any opinions ? ENB 149


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Unreal Cinema*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unreal Cinema (no cinematic effects)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


Lifeshield,

I downloaded your latest Unreal Cinema and 0.152 DLL from enbdev. My game won't even load now. It just stays at that loading screen forever.









If I disable all/most of the mods, will the game still load or will the save get corrupted? I've spent way too much time to start all over. I also have that "Valfar" follower so if I disable that mod I wonder if it will screw everything up(?)!


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ propa

all i can come up with is wow. that wasnt my initial response, but my initial response isnt allowed on here.

you planning on releasing that to public? im gonna try Life's Unreal Cinema when i get home, would be nice to see a comparison with my game.


----------



## wanako

Propa! That's what I'm talking about bro! That looks excellent! I feel everything is just right, the highlights, shadows and mids are all working together just right.


----------



## Tarnix

yep, Wow, [insert curse words here] and "zomg" are what comes to mind, Propa.


----------



## propa

Thx at all and yeah will be releas next week


----------



## wanako

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This thread makes me remember a D3 forum thread discussing D3 on consoles where one individual very seriously said that there were no games since the last decade where a PC game looked better than its console counter parts. While I can see that as being debatable for poor console to PC ports where modding is not allowed, I really was tempted to go through the hassle of signing in and posting a link to this thread. It's like "Hey, can your current or future consoles do this?"


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This thread makes me remember a D3 forum thread discussing D3 on consoles where one individual very seriously said that there were no games since the last decade where a PC game looked better than its console counter parts. While I can see that as being debatable for poor console to PC ports where modding is not allowed, I really was tempted to go through the hassle of signing in and posting a link to this thread. It's like "Hey, can your current or future consoles do this?"


Sounds like he was trolling and managed a decent job of it.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This thread makes me remember a D3 forum thread discussing D3 on consoles where one individual very seriously said that there were no games since the last decade where a PC game looked better than its console counter parts. While I can see that as being debatable for poor console to PC ports where modding is not allowed, I really was tempted to go through the hassle of signing in and posting a link to this thread. It's like "Hey, can your current or future consoles do this?"


I would hope he wasn't deluded enough to think that PCs aren't any more powerful than consoles. Maybe he simply meant that given how many PC games are simply direct console ports, the games that PC does get are essentially the same thing.

Otherwise, even just at native 1080P, PC versions look better. Vanilla Borderlands 2 looks a lot better on PC, with no mods or high-res packs or anything.


----------



## Locust666

heavily modded KENB and only 4k textures, lots and lots of work to make this playable, running at 40-50 fps on GTX 680 SLI , using max 3.6 VRAM


----------



## Derko1

Propa... did you ever make your ENB compatible with CoT?

I have been out of it for like 6 months now and was looking at updating all of my mods... For some reason around 220 of them are unregistered as being installed in NMM. I'm gonna have to do a ton of them manually... anyone know if there's anyway to re-register them through NMM? Simply installing them just overrides what's there and won't delete old files if you uninstall.


----------



## Locust666

No, just like KENB this enb is also not compatible with RCRN or CoT , im working on optimizing it now, as with all effects turned on its a system destroyer.

I hate to say it but I would do a clean install and remod it, including wiping any info manually not just on steam, past experience has shown this to be by far the less painful option, as nothing is more infuriating than system crashes due to one out of place file that hasnt been replaced or removed. wipe it for peace of mind


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Propa... did you ever make your ENB compatible with CoT?


His ENB has always been compatible with CoT. His forum signature even says:
Quote:


> My ENB for CoT http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202/


----------



## ET900

Hey guys. I haven't played skyrim, or been involved in this thread for a little while now. I want to start playing it again so thought I'd ask you guys if you know of a good complete/compilation mod? I was hoping for something with lots of visual and gameplay improvements combined so I can just get that and few utilities to have a good experience. I think the thing that drove me mad with it before was all the messing with mods all the time. The ratio of that to actually playing the game was silly lol.... I am looking on skyrim nexus now to see what I can find, but any suggestions from people in the know would be sweet! Thanks.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I havent went through all 800+ posts but i'm silly and use surround with ENB and tons of mods, wanted to post a few pics most of mine are KENB with slight changes here and there. Obviously my pics are purely amateur at best, but with the pro help of Kyokushinoyama's KENB
Most of these are old shots with various mods some even vanilla...

























single screen, 4100x1600





obviously i had to turn off some things to help with framerate ... im wondering if Titan will change that but i have a feeling it won't


----------



## jim2point0

1 titan isn't as good as 2 680s, let alone 3 that you have


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 1 titan isn't as good as 2 680s, let alone 3 that you have


I wonder if it would do better for these ridiculous high-VRAM runs that you guys all seem to do.









The 384-bit bus would certainly help, allowing you to use up more VRAM before you started getting any framerate drops.

Quick, someone buy me a Titan so I can test!


----------



## jim2point0

Well I'm wondering that myself... but I'd need to get 2 of them to be happy, and I don't feel like dropping 2K on video cards







Price needs to come down a bit....


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well I'm wondering that myself... but I'd need to get 2 of them to be happy, and I don't feel like dropping 2K on video cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price needs to come down a bit....


same boat here, lately upgrading has been more side grades for me, when i went from 3x480gtx to 2x7970 then to 2x680 it felt like baby steps at best, Titan is got the specs on paper but i'm not really as happy with current benches and i'm numb to upgrades at this point. (2k, 3k, 4k for video cards is absolutley insane)


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## smex

very nice shots.
i already asked in the discussion thread, but ill try my luck here to:
is there any way to get enb with sli working and scaling properly?
every time i use d3d.dll my performance falls to single gpu and stutters more.. can anyone help me out ?!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> very nice shots.
> i already asked in the discussion thread, but ill try my luck here to:
> is there any way to get enb with sli working and scaling properly?
> every time i use d3d.dll my performance falls to single gpu and stutters more.. can anyone help me out ?!


What version of ENB,
How are you able to verify it falls to single GPU power?

Things that come to my mind quickly are,

1. ENB is not compatible with any overlay software such as, MSI Afterburner(screen overlay monitoring), EVGA precision, possible Steam overlay even.
2. Backup enbseries.ini, then try renaming enbseries.ini to enbseries.in1 to make it inactive, then re-run the game with and it will use default ini(make one i believe) see if it stil does it.. if the problem goes away, then i would check your old file and it is probably a setting. i.e. frame limiter, or settings are to high and choking vram casusing massive performace issue.
3. verify your d3d9.dll is the correct version with the rest of your config, I.E. older dll newer ini,
4. if all else fails try the ENB injector version.

Also, might need to make a new thread on it not sure if we are allowed to help on this picture thread (derail thread?)


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

The brightness of these looked alright ingame, but they look dark now with win7 viewer (and lights on), snapped with radeonpro which I did to keep my 7950 CF at 60fps, otherwise I get jumping/skipping. But anyway 1st skyrim pics uploaded


----------



## _Killswitch_

Just re-instaledl Skyrim, My Vampire Vanessa on the path to the 1st Dragonborn.


----------



## chris164935

Does the stock game really look that amazing on PC? I have Skyrim for PS3, and it looks way worse than these images.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Just re-instaledl Skyrim, My Vampire Vanessa on the path to the 1st Dragonborn.


Nice shot. I know the swords but what armour set is that?


----------



## _Killswitch_

It's part of a Tera armor collection, The boot's/Chest are on from one Tera armor the glove's are from different set armor from the collection just I like how appear to have blades on them.

think you use UNP right? then believe this is what you would need to download to get the armor.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25846


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Does the stock game really look that amazing on PC? I have Skyrim for PS3, and it looks way worse than these images.


Nope, I don't think anyone has posted a stock vanilla pic in this thread for quite a while.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> It's part of a Tera armor collection, The boot's/Chest are on from one Tera armor the glove's are from different set armor from the collection just I like how appear to have blades on them.
> 
> think you use UNP right? then believe this is what you would need to download to get the armor.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25846


Thanks! I have it installed already so I'll have a look through the files and see what I can get through console.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Does the stock game really look that amazing on PC? I have Skyrim for PS3, and it looks way worse than these images.


You poor, poor person. I heard you guys just got DLC last month.

No, our pics are nowhere near stock. These are PC specific mods that make our games look so awesome. Current consoles would implode under the stress of such graphical mods.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> You poor, poor person. I heard you guys just got DLC last month.
> 
> No, our pics are nowhere near stock. These are PC specific mods that make our games look so awesome. Current consoles would implode under the stress of such graphical mods.


My PC is about imploding at the moment with the amount of mods I have installed. I think I might need to cut back a little, but it just looks so damn good! Who needs framerate anyway, right? Haha.

Can't wait for my tax return. Better GPU and CPU are definitely on the cards. Probably going to get an i5 2500k and a 2gb minimum GPU. Parting out my old stuff I might even go for a 3gb GPU.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Life, all the armor is Craft through the forge, it show's pic of the armor, just pick and choose the armor and go =)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Life, all the armor is Craft through the forge, it show's pic of the armor, just pick and choose the armor and go =)


I like to see what armour looks like before I waste my hard earnt materials.


----------



## Mopar63

Would love to see some people post a pic or two along with the mod list they use. I have installed a few mods and really improved the game but would still like to take it up a notch or two.


----------



## Lifeshield

It's yet to be updated to my current list but *here is my mod list*.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## _Killswitch_

Vanessa got a new bow


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My PC is about imploding at the moment with the amount of mods I have installed. I think I might need to cut back a little, but it just looks so damn good! Who needs framerate anyway, right? Haha.
> 
> Can't wait for my tax return. Better GPU and CPU are definitely on the cards. Probably going to get an i5 2500k and a 2gb minimum GPU. Parting out my old stuff I might even go for a 3gb GPU.


lol. Damn dude. I didn't even bother to look at your rig. 6870? I wouldn't even want to run your ENB on my old 560Ti. What you need is a 4GB 670. DO EET.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'll do it. As long as you're paying









Seriously, I've been looking at the GTX 670 2GB for awhile. Something keeps telling me to wait for the next gen to release though.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> You poor, poor person. I heard you guys just got DLC last month.
> 
> No, our pics are nowhere near stock. These are PC specific mods that make our games look so awesome. Current consoles would implode under the stress of such graphical mods.


Lol. I know. I am about to pull the trigger soon though on getting Skyrim for the PC. In fact, after the announcement of the PS4, I have pretty much decided that I'm gonna come back to almost exclusively playing games on the PC.

What mods do you guys run that make the game look so fantastic? Also, opinions as to which are the best would be nice.


----------



## _Killswitch_

I actually plan on switching my 680 out for a GTX Titan, the 6GB memory of the Titan would be a great bonus for my Skyrim.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> lol. Damn dude. I didn't even bother to look at your rig. 6870? I wouldn't even want to run your ENB on my old 560Ti. What you need is a 4GB 670. DO EET.


Heh, my ENB runs fine as long as I optimize textures. I could make it higher quality if I had more power to bump up the settings though.

It's fairly good for those with lower spec rigs though, not everyone who plays has dual 680's etc.

As for Titan, I couldn't justify paying that much for a graphics card.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well the features it has really interest me besides 6GB of memory, plus I really don't plan upgrading to next gen cpu's/motherboards for few years. future proofing I guess still doesn't really justify the price tag of a Titan but I'm get one anyways.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well the features it has really interest me besides 6GB of memory, plus I really don't plan upgrading to next gen cpu's/motherboards for few years. future proofing I guess still doesn't really justify the price tag of a Titan but I'm get one anyways.


Heh, enjoy it.

I'm looking at a 7950 3gb myself, maybe two in CFX seems I have a CFX board.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Don't get me wrong the 680 is a nice card but 2GB of memory just doesn't cut it if you play a modded Skyrim. Why If I do get a Titan my 680 will past down to my uncle. He has Skyrim but he plays just the Vanilla version of it.

anyways we are getting off topic, I'm have to go take more Screenshots so I don't feel like a complete topic derailer.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Don't get me wrong the 680 is a nice card but 2GB of memory just doesn't cut it if you play a modded Skyrim. Why If I do get a Titan my 680 will past down to my uncle. He has Skyrim but he plays just the Vanilla version of it.
> 
> anyways we are getting off topic, I'm have to go take more Screenshots so I don't feel like a complete topic derailer.


Blah, I wouldn't worry about it. I've seen much worse derails in this thread than chatting about what GPU to get next to run a modded Skyrim.

If he only plays vanlla send the GTX 680 to me, I'll give him my HD6870!


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Don't get me wrong the 680 is a nice card but 2GB of memory just doesn't cut it if you play a modded Skyrim. Why If I do get a Titan my 680 will past down to my uncle. He has Skyrim but he plays just the Vanilla version of it.
> 
> anyways we are getting off topic, I'm have to go take more Screenshots so I don't feel like a complete topic derailer.


I'm going to stay off topic (ish) for a second and just agree with you. I recently switched out my 2gb 670 for a 4gb 670 so I can squeeze a bunch more mods in. I'm honestly surprised the card is able to handle all these mods with over 60fps, it must be the keplar boost thing overclocking the card very nicely









Okay, I'm done with off topic, here's a picture from my old save game I just had to abandon because I switched computers while I switched GPUs, so redownloading Skyrim ATM.


Oh man I'm going to miss that character, I didn't really try for anything over the top as I didn't have the vram, but I still think she looks gorgeous, and it took me weeks to finally finish photoshop/texture blending that neck seam away. Hopefully my new character will be just as pretty (to me, this is a subjective matter after all







) Oh and I will admit the UNPB body looks a bit weird, I like the face/hair more than anything else. Will be switching back to UNP most likely


----------



## _Killswitch_

Finally got to do the Dragonborn main quest without CTD everytime. Vanessa heading to Mirrak, hate this place bad lighting =(


----------



## jommy999

All these stunning mods , it make me want to play the game again


----------



## _Killswitch_

Trying a different ENB. Vanessa in Whiterun, I'm little iffy on it.



Gonna go explore the world a little see how it looks, and dungeon or two.


----------



## baan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Finally got to do the Dragonborn main quest without CTD everytime. Vanessa heading to Mirrak, hate this place bad lighting =(


great looking armor. you have a good taste on your aparels


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## Sasasd




----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

If I have all the mods installed now, what do I have to do when I download Dragonborn? Do I have to change anything?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> If I have all the mods installed now, what do I have to do when I download Dragonborn? Do I have to change anything?


1st check if all the mods are compatible, I know Ultimate Follower Overhaul did not have a patch last night when I checked. There may be other mods that are incompatible too.
Next you'll want to back up everything in case one of the mods do have a clash, it won't botch your savegame.
And then you'll want to just install dragonborn as normal.

This is how I would tackle it at least, I just started a whole new game when I got dragonborn since I moved to a new PC at the time.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Great armor...especially the 1st one....
What's the name of that????


----------



## Lifeshield

The first is Lightnings armour (super secret download, lol, Google around you'll find it







). The second is from the Tera Armour collection on the Nexus.


----------



## Harx

Haven't played in along time with only a few mods back then (couldn't find a good playable ENB either), god I really want to now again after viewing this thread. Some of you guys game looks really really amazing!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Haven't played in along time with only a few mods back then (couldn't find a good playable ENB either), god I really want to now again after viewing this thread. Some of you guys game looks really really amazing!


SVERIGE!

You should play it again mate. With all of the mods that are out now, including ENB, it's almost like playing CGI.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> SVERIGE!
> 
> You should play it again mate. With all of the mods that are out now, including ENB, it's almost like playing CGI.


Indeed, is there a "Must have mods" list anywhere







?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Indeed, is there a "Must have mods" list anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I would also like to know I've been debating on installing Skyrim lately


----------



## MetallicAcid

I do not think so mate. But Lifeshield has a ready list of his picks. He has one of the best configs that one can find, so it is worth checking out.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Indeed, is there a "Must have mods" list anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Look at this. It's called the STEP. It's a PDF file that will guide you into transforming your Skyrim from that vanilla garbage the consoles peons are forced to play, to the GOLD you see us PC elites are playing in this thread. Some of us have more mods activated than STEP has but it's a great place to start. You won't recognize the game after you're done and will NOT want to go back.









If you're looking for a GREAT ENB, I personally recommend The Wilds ENB. I've been using this one, or my tweaked version of it, for months.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Look at this. It's called the STEP. It's a PDF file that will guide you into transforming your Skyrim from that vanilla garbage the consoles peons are forced to play, to the GOLD you see us PC elites are playing in this thread. Some of us have more mods activated than STEP has but it's a great place to start. You won't recognize the game after you're done and will NOT want to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a GREAT ENB, I personally recommend The Wilds ENB. I've been using this one, or my tweaked version of it, for months.


Thanks alot, working on it now


----------



## FlawleZ

Installed Skyrim last night just to give some of these mods a try. Will try and install some mods tonight.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's yet to be updated to my current list but *here is my mod list*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I would also like to know I've been debating on installing Skyrim lately


I would use the mod list that person suggested a few posts ago, it is very intensive, but my 670 can run it without a hitch. There are a lot of sweet visual mods, but there are also some great game play enhancers which you'll find in step


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I would use the mod list that person suggested a few posts ago, it is very intensive, but my 670 can run it without a hitch. There are a lot of sweet visual mods, but there are also some great game play enhancers which you'll find in step


On my current setup, with that mod list and Unreal Cinema (Directors Cut Edition), I run Skyrim at 45 FPS average outdoors. I think if I upgraded my CPU I'd probably be hitting 60FPS easily. With Unreal Cinema (Standard Edition) I average just under 60FPS outdoors.

Looking at Flawlez's rig, I would bet he would be around the same performance, perhaps a few more FPS given with that CPU overclock.

Gameplay enhancers are all very well and good, but choose wisely. Running too many mods with scripts can end up being more headache than fun. Just pick the ones that are right for you.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> On my current setup, with that mod list and Unreal Cinema (Directors Cut Edition), I run Skyrim at 45 FPS average outdoors. I think if I upgraded my CPU I'd probably be hitting 60FPS easily. With Unreal Cinema (Standard Edition) I average just under 60FPS outdoors.
> 
> Looking at Flawlez's rig, I would bet he would be around the same performance, perhaps a few more FPS given with that CPU overclock.
> 
> Gameplay enhancers are all very well and good, but choose wisely. Running too many mods with scripts can end up being more headache than fun. Just pick the ones that are right for you.


pretty much this. I had to restart a 300 hour game because I had to many script mods on and off. Lesson learned.


----------



## FlawleZ

Geez I'm having the hardest time finding the ACTUAL download links for the mod files (not the PDF's) for the STEP or anything on the Nexus site. Do I have to become a member first?


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Geez I'm having the hardest time finding the ACTUAL download links for the mod files (not the PDF's) for the STEP or anything on the Nexus site. Do I have to become a member first?


Yeah pretty sure you do, at nexus


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Geez I'm having the hardest time finding the ACTUAL download links for the mod files (not the PDF's) for the STEP or anything on the Nexus site. Do I have to become a member first?


Many get flagged as adult due to people posting nude pics of their characters, or the mod includes some way shape or form that may be considered NSFW


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Geez I'm having the hardest time finding the ACTUAL download links for the mod files (not the PDF's) for the STEP or anything on the Nexus site. Do I have to become a member first?


You don't HAVE to be a member to download from the Nexus. However, if you're not a member, you're limited to files that are like 10MB or less.

Also, the STEP mod, is just a PDF, that links to the Wiki Page that contains links to all the mods it recommends lol. It sounds redundant, but it's also good for the actual creators of the mods, so they still receive the proper attention on their pages.


----------



## _Killswitch_

"What's Lurking in The Shadow's"


----------



## clockme

the best game since oblivion! absolute divinity!


----------



## DrBrogbo

You know, a lot of people say that good graphics don't mean anything at all, but when I am consistently amazed almost every time I turn around, I will always come back for more.

This game, when modded, can be the most beautiful game in existence.









*tl;dr* I love this thread.


----------



## Feyris

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Semi NSFW // Suggestive


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The first is Lightnings armour (super secret download, lol, Google around you'll find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The second is from the Tera Armour collection on the Nexus.


is this Lightnings armor on nexus too?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> is this Lightnings armor on nexus too?


No it isn't.

Get it *here*


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> is this Lightnings armor on nexus too?
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Get it *here*
Click to expand...

lol, gone already. arfs, mail link didn't work. this one does.


----------



## FlawleZ

So I started installing mods last night, got several downloaded and installed from lifeshields list. However I tried to install a couple of the temptress mods (fire and ice) but I'm not seeing how to use them. Using Nexus Mod Manager and shows installed successfully. I even manually installed.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> So I started installing mods last night, got several downloaded and installed from lifeshields list. However I tried to install a couple of the temptress mods (fire and ice) but I'm not seeing how to use them. Using Nexus Mod Manager and shows installed successfully. I even manually installed.


Temptress Fire and Ice? I've heard of the temptress race, used it a few times even, but I don't understand what you mean by fire and ice? Can you link the mods you are trying to install and I'll see if I can lend you a bit of a hand.


----------



## Lifeshield

Thought I'd bring an old character out of retirement...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Temptress Fire and Ice? I've heard of the temptress race, used it a few times even, but I don't understand what you mean by fire and ice? Can you link the mods you are trying to install and I'll see if I can lend you a bit of a hand.


Sorry I meant Temptress of Flame and the Temptress of Ice
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27432

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27639


----------



## Lifeshield

You need to equip the rings through your inventory, as the description states, for the body type you are using.

So if your body type is "UNP" then equip the "Temptress of Flame UNP Main" Ring.


----------



## FlawleZ

Right but what rings? Where do I get them? I've scanned my inventory 20 times, no rings anywhere


----------



## Lifeshield

Did you activate the mod?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Did you activate the mod?


Yes. I enabled and disabled both of them. Restarted Skyrim several times, etc. Nada.


----------



## Maian

I think you may have to craft them. The only mention, on both mod pages, about obtaining the rings says to craft them in the Jewelry section of any forge.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Finally found the perfect balance of mods,enb and performance that work on my poor machine. I am using project ENB with the Climates of Tamriel add on. My framerate is locked @32fps. No matter where i am at or doing. Which is a plus. I get smooth game play and all the pretty bits







Now the screenshots.



















Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes. I enabled and disabled both of them. Restarted Skyrim several times, etc. Nada.


Why don't you contact the author of the mod? He's more likely to know how to help you than we are.

Also have you tried gaining the rings through the console?


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Get it *here*


thank u...i'll use it today....


----------



## Eiennohi

This neck seam has been driving freaking crazy!!! I just reinstalled a new game. I believe its a corrupted save that had mixed skin textures (CBBE & XCE). Somehow Im stuck like this, even with currently NO skin MODS at all! Anyone know how to fix this like what files I can replace or if I can use CC or TES5 Edit. Verifying game cache doesnt do anything.


----------



## Dmz96

If you absolutely need to keep the current skyrim download, back it up to another place and the download slyrim again. Then just drag and drop the downloaded male textures into your back up and put the back into it's original place. Personally, I'd just start over


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Why don't you contact the author of the mod? He's more likely to know how to help you than we are.
> 
> Also have you tried gaining the rings through the console?


Haven't tried console yet and I may contact author, hasn't been THAT big of a deal just thought it was odd. Thanks


----------



## _Killswitch_

Haven't taken any screenshots, stream had a sale on Darksider's and Darksider's 2. I couldn't resist and bought them =S.

Someone said finding a balance in their skyrim. I haven't found one yet, I have hd textures on all my graphics mods, and my skyrim doesn't chug at all. In re-turn little tired trying to get my skyrim to look real pretty and make use of my computer.

for now pretty much done with adding mods or messing with it trying to make it ultra pretty. May add some male mods since male NPC vanilla textures are bugging me.


----------



## Tarnix

Since I'm at my parents, I can't download any mods and I had to get rid of my archives to set my RAID1 up... So all I have is K ENB and a few personal tweaks.


----------



## Maian

I was always curious what a Vanilla + Official High-Res would look like with only an ENB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> May add some male mods since male NPC vanilla textures are bugging me.


The ones I use are Better Males (Underwear version) and Geonox's High-Res Face Maps for Men. The _Better Males_ mod has a download included for the Geonox faces (and comes with _Cover Khajiits_ for the Khajiit race).


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I was always curious what a Vanilla + Official High-Res would look like with only an ENB.
> The ones I use are Better Males (Underwear version) and Geonox's High-Res Face Maps for Men. The _Better Males_ mod has a download included for the Geonox faces (and comes with _Cover Khajiits_ for the Khajiit race).


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!! The pictures on that better males mod made me laugh so hard I couldn't breathe.









Not necessarily because they're ridiculous, but just because OH SWEET LORD WHYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!! The pictures on that better males mod made me laugh so hard I couldn't breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily because they're ridiculous, but just because OH SWEET LORD WHYYYYYYYYY.


^^Ditto!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Hey it's ok when it comes to the female mods though, right?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Hey it's ok when it comes to the female mods though, right?


Actually those make me laugh too. I'm all for attractive female characters and everything, but some of them look like they escaped out of Behemoth Bazongas 23: Scoliosis Edition.


----------



## _Killswitch_




----------



## ASO7




----------



## connectwise

Okay that's just creepy..


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Okay that's just creepy..


?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Okay that's just creepy..


what, the realistic-looking characters? you must be new here. welcome.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> what, the realistic-looking characters? you must be new here. welcome.


LULZ







Yea welcome


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> what, the realistic-looking characters? you must be new here. welcome.


They are far from be realistic-looking characters


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> They are far from be realistic-looking characters


Thank you for making me form the mental image of a world where women looked like that.









In all seriousness though, it's downright amazing that in-game characters look like that. Kind of reminds me of Rage. That game may have been meh, but the characters looked PHENOMENAL.


----------



## clockme

so with ya bro! ,)


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

More women, less landscapes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> More women, less landscapes.


Ok...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## SnowBreeze

I'm looking for all the good women mods, can someone give me the link to make girls that look like these?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowBreeze*
> 
> I'm looking for all the good women mods, can someone give me the link to make girls that look like these?


* Dozens of links


----------



## SnowBreeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> * Dozens of links


Can anyone link them?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowBreeze*
> 
> Can anyone link them?


Just go to skyrim nexus seach and type in "Women" or "CBBE" or "UNP"...you'lll get a ton of results and then just sort by endorsments. You'll get alot of the top rated mods first that way. Then search for the more specific features like "hair" and "eyes".....there are a few great mods for all of these.


----------



## SnowBreeze

I'f someone could just take a picture of their mod client I could get the links, I just need to know the names


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowBreeze*
> 
> I'm looking for all the good women mods, can someone give me the link to make girls that look like these?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/searchresults/?cat=26
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/searchresults/?cat=29

There are tons of face/body mods.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowBreeze*
> 
> I'f someone could just take a picture of their mod client I could get the links, I just need to know the names


Look back a few pages, I posted my entire mod library in categories.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnowBreeze*
> 
> I'm looking for all the good women mods, can someone give me the link to make girls that look like these?


There's no such thing as "all the good women mods". Everyone has their own view of how they want their character to look and everyone has different tastes. *I also strongly encourage finding your own unique look.*

That being out of the way...
There's 3 main "Body shape" mods;

Caliente's Body Mod; Big Bottom Edition (CBBE)
Dimonized UNP Body mod (UNP)
UNP Blessed Body (bigger, CBBE-like max breast size)

Acdale's EyeCandy Body (ADEC) - Compatibility may be frustrating, not used so much/new mod
And then you have a variety of skin, normal map, hair, tatto, face, etc. mods.
I prefer to enhance while keeping the vanilla feel to Skyrim, and as such, my personal preferences are the following:

UNP Blessed Body
Sporty Sexy Map (Athletic and sexy but not beefy muscle map for women)
LiFE - Lith Face Enhancement
Sakura Tattoo skin (a bit of a pain to seamlessly combine with the above, it works, but if you play vampire, I strongly recommend to get Better Vampires and disabling the transformation effects.

And of course, the obligatory hair mods... I prefer the anime/sims-like Apachii Skyhairs.

This should get you started. Depending on which body you choose to get, you can now look for armor mods that are compatible with them. Or make them compatible, if that's the kind of things you like fiddling.


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> 
> 
> This neck seam has been driving freaking crazy!!! I just reinstalled a new game. I believe its a corrupted save that had mixed skin textures (CBBE & XCE). Somehow Im stuck like this, even with currently NO skin MODS at all! Anyone know how to fix this like what files I can replace or if I can use CC or TES5 Edit. Verifying game cache doesnt do anything.


So I started a re-downloaded and re-installed skyrim AND started a new save. Yes this neck seam is still there?!?! How is this possible?!?! I need expert advice!


----------



## h2spartan

AS07....I would "donate" some money to you to share your enb files and settings.

You get this alot im sure....


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> AS07....I would "donate" some money to you to share your enb files and settings.
> 
> You get this alot im sure....


For the last shots (im doing this since the ENB GUI) im using a "on the fly" tweaking so this isn't a shareable preset.

So i can't accept donations for something unfinished and in a WIP state.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> So I started a re-downloaded and re-installed skyrim AND started a new save. Yes this neck seam is still there?!?! How is this possible?!?! I need expert advice!


Male neck seams don't get a lot of attention TBH. For females, there are a bunch of replacers that remove neck seams. Best advice I can offer is to ignore it as best as you can.

Try this mod instead (cleans male body and supposedly has no seams; no nudes, so don't worry): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/334


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This neck seam has been driving freaking crazy!!! I just reinstalled a new game. I believe its a corrupted save that had mixed skin textures (CBBE & XCE). Somehow Im stuck like this, even with currently NO skin MODS at all! Anyone know how to fix this like what files I can replace or if I can use CC or TES5 Edit. Verifying game cache doesnt do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> So I started a re-downloaded and re-installed skyrim AND started a new save. Yes this neck seam is still there?!?! How is this possible?!?! I need expert advice!
Click to expand...

Close every program, open Explorer, paste/type in

Code:



Code:


%TMP%

, delete everything and skip files that can't be deleted, reboot, backup Data and saves, rince and repeat.

Also, seams can/Will happen if you mess up the order of your texture/skin mods.

Trying different ENB, just indoor, I get 60 FPS without ENB and anywhere between 17 and 30 FPS with respectively K ENB and UnrealCinema Director's cut. It really feels like my Pc took a hit, or something. sigh. *oc moar*


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Do not make it stop! DO NOT MAKE IT STOP! We demand more. We, the all of us.


----------



## AbdullahG

I never expected a video game to have such nice landscapes.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## TheSurroundGamr

MOAR WOMEN!!


----------



## _Killswitch_

Picture's didn't really turn out good as I hoped but I'll get better ones later on in my Journey.

Vanessa, My Vampire lady.





Up close face shot of Vanessa


This for giggles, Played WOW for while, Lich King is my favorite Bad guy, even though blizz screwed his encounter up.

"Frostmourne Hunger's"


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


A Nord wearing Elven armor? Blasphemy!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

All Skyrim women posts gets +Rep from me! it really is remarkable to see the modded character design in this game. Some of the best in-game character models that I've seen.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Do not make it stop! DO NOT MAKE IT STOP! We demand more. We, the all of us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> MOAR WOMEN!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> All Skyrim women posts gets +Rep from me! it really is remarkable to see the modded character design in this game. Some of the best in-game character models that I've seen.


----------



## AbdullahG

Someone has an unhealthy obsession with women...

Wow, that sounded strange.


----------



## _Killswitch_

^ A Vampire Woman's Scorn.


----------



## Eiennohi

Anyone looking for Women Textures and skin. I would recommend these two. They look absolutely phenomenal
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32986/
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25531


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Someone has an unhealthy obsession with women...
> 
> Wow, that sounded strange.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I never expected a video game to have such nice landscapes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LULZ Trolling 101!! LOL


----------



## AbdullahG

*IGNORE*


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> All Skyrim women posts gets +Rep from me! it really is remarkable to see the modded character design in this game. Some of the best in-game character models that I've seen.


http://www.overclock.net/t/239915/reminder-the-rep-system-its-proper-usage







Quote:


> REP+ should be given out to helpful members as it is the only way you can really say ''Thankyou'' on a public scale and point out the positively contributing members.In the long run this can help many others on the forum also as you are not just simply REPPING the member but pointing out the member to others who potentially could do with help from that same member.
> 
> *When should I not REP+ members ?*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> *When should it NOT be given?*
> Reputation SHOULD NOT be given for matters of personal gain. This includes giving rep to friends for *any reason*, for gmail accounts or anything else that does not benefit the membership as a whole.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> - Do not give rep to a post of a member just because you like them. The POST itself should be worthy of the rep.
> 
> NEVER REP+ a member for a non valid reason. When I say that I mean DO NOT REP+ a member for being funny or having a good avatar, that is not a good reason and invalidates the system.
> For example this is what you SHOULD NOT REP+ for.
> 
> 1. '' WOW thats a great looking avatar in your profile...REP+''
> Or
> 2. '' Wow lol your funny mate.....REP+''


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Respect, will do.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I think rep is as rep does. Thanks for the long, inflated post.


Please respect the rules of the forum. Thinking the way you are now is a surefire way to be disliked and ignored by older members, especially as a new member.


----------



## Dmz96

Here are some pics of Lara, currently missing half her armor







(I'm doing a legit playthrough, and this stuff costs $$$







)


----------



## ASO7

Playing with face/body/makeup mods...


----------



## _Killswitch_

AS07, just curious what race are your girl's using?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> AS07, just curious what race are your girl's using?


Always nord.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Always nord.


Nord, must an highly modded nord because right now I couldn't get a nord in my game to look like that if my life depended on it.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Nord, must an highly modded nord because right now I couldn't get a nord in my game to look like that if my life depended on it.


I don't use custom races so they are just the nord preset with some mods.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Please respect the rules of the forum. Thinking the way you are now is a surefire way to be disliked and ignored by older members, especially as a new member.


Respect, will do.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Nothing super fancy about this but it is one of the few screen shots I decided to take and thought was pretty cool. I had to walk back to this guy and attempt to stab him in the back a few times to get it just right.

I just really liked how the blood splatter showed up so nicely while he was being run through along with the flames coming off his chest and face.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Nothing super fancy about this but it is one of the few screen shots I decided to take and thought was pretty cool. I had to walk back to this guy and attempt to stab him in the back a few times to get it just right.
> 
> I just really liked how the blood splatter showed up so nicely while he was being run through along with the flames coming off his chest and face.


FINISH HIM!


----------



## Eiennohi

[edit]
oh god nvm. i posted pictures theyre wayyy to dark. in game they look bright...my monitor sucks ass


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Eiennohi

Anybody know how to fix this? The ground that is closest to me is detailed. while the ground at the top of the picture which in game is about 10ft-20ft is very non-detailed and blurred. How can I enhance the detail?



I have enhance distant terrain already.


----------



## Lifeshield

Increase AF.


----------



## Eiennohi

What does that mean. lol If that means Actor Fade. I have everything on Ultra Settings. Idk why but Im just noticing this now as if it just started happening

Is this normal?

(nvm this wasnt it)
i think it was a console command - Toggles LOD (TLL) Dramatically reduces draw distance for a performance gain and might solve glitches related to LOD.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> What does that mean. lol If that means Actor Fade. I have everything on Ultra Settings. Idk why but Im just noticing this now as if it just started happening
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> (nvm this wasnt it)
> i think it was a console command - Toggles LOD (TLL) Dramatically reduces draw distance for a performance gain and might solve glitches related to LOD.


Anisotropic filtering.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Increase AF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> What does that mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Anisotropic filtering.


Yea, Anisotropic Filtering removes the blurriness of textures. The blurriness comes from viewing textures at an angle rather than straight ahead. Anisotropic Filtering reduces that blur and makes the texture sharp again.

It's in your Launch Options below the Anti-Aliasing option. Or, in your _SkyrimPrefs.ini_, look for this line:
_iMaxAnisotropy=XX_

Where the _XX_ is the value -- AF x16 would be iMaxAnisotropy=16, AF x8 would be iMaxAnisotropy=8, etc.


----------



## Eiennohi

v1:CBBE + Navetsea + Nuska Freckles + Nuska High Res Nord


v2:UNP + Mature + Nuska High Res Nord


If all my screenshots look pixilated, blame my crappy monitor, personally I cant decide which is better, they look sooo good in their own ways


----------



## _Killswitch_

Has or is anybody using Unreal Cinema? got a few questions

1: how do you get the GUI to come up? I have hit shift + enter 9 millions times....nothing has ever happen.
2: anyone tried using Unreal with sweet fx? if so how you go about doing it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Has or is anybody using Unreal Cinema? got a few questions
> 
> 1: how do you get the GUI to come up? I have hit shift + enter 9 millions times....nothing has ever happen.
> 2: anyone tried using Unreal with sweet fx? if so how you go about doing it.


I'm using it. I'm the author.









1: Shift+Enter is to bring up the GUI. If it doesn't come up I have no idea why other than you're possibly using the wrong binary file. Never had this issue personally, and haven't come across anyone else using Unreal Cinema (or the latest ENB Binaries in general) who's had the issue, so maybe someone else can shed some light on the matter. Are you using 0.155 Binary? Are hardware AF and AA disabled?

2: You need to enable proxy library and then rename the d3d9.dll file that comes with Sweet FX (you can name it what you like but for sake of tutorial name it d3d9_sweetfx.dll). Then add the name into the proxy library as seen below...

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_sweetfx.dll

If you just want additional anti aliasing though you're better off just using SMAA and chaining it via the same method instead.

I'll add a tutorial for this in the future, I get asked about adding Injectors like SMAA and FXAA fairly often.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well Life,
I figure out my ENB Binary wasn't as updated as I thought. Got 155 GUI work's fine granted I don't get 98% of the stuff on it but nice to know it works.

On SweetFX, I just don't get it. I did as you said but notice my ENB (unreal Cinema) doesn't load and my game looks vanillaish. Figure I'm not doing something right. Wrong files or something.

just a little dumb, A step by step on where or how to place the Sweet Fx files in skyrim folder ect ect prob be best for me.


----------



## _Killswitch_

"what you have to ask yourself is, do I feel lucky. Well do ya' punk?"


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well Life,
> I figure out my ENB Binary wasn't as updated as I thought. Got 155 GUI work's fine granted I don't get 98% of the stuff on it but nice to know it works.
> 
> On SweetFX, I just don't get it. I did as you said but notice my ENB (unreal Cinema) doesn't load and my game looks vanillaish. Figure I'm not doing something right. Wrong files or something.
> 
> just a little dumb, A step by step on where or how to place the Sweet Fx files in skyrim folder ect ect prob be best for me.


When I've re-established my overclock on my CPU I will upload a version of Unreal Cinema with Sweet FX included for you. You'll have to tweak Sweet FX yourself though. I don't have the time to tweak it too, sorry.


----------



## Lifeshield

Here is Unreal Cinema with Sweet FX enabled via Proxy Library.

Directors Cut Edition.zip 747k .zip file


You will need the o.155 Binary file still, it is not included with the file as it makes the file too big for upload.

As I said earlier, you'll have to tweak Sweet FX yourself as I don't have the time to do it myself.

Have fun.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here is Unreal Cinema with Sweet FX enabled via Proxy Library.
> 
> Directors Cut Edition.zip 747k .zip file
> 
> 
> You will need the o.155 Binary file still, it is not included with the file as it makes the file too big for upload.
> 
> As I said earlier, you'll have to tweak Sweet FX yourself as I don't have the time to do it myself.
> 
> Have fun.


Thank's Life, I have 0.155, updated when you mention it about my GUI not opening up for. Which then notice my skyrim visuals wasn't what they suppose to be. Then added your sweetfx file to it and notice thing's in my game that I didn't before. Far as tweaking Sweetfx have wait until the weekend and don't have work to worry about.


----------



## Lifeshield

You're welcome.

Some more pics...


----------



## Athrun Zala

Yo Lifeshield great pics! I was looking at your mod list earlier in the thread and notice you have EEO and XCE character enhancement. Did you load EEO after XCE and did how different did it look? Im collecting my mods so when I install Skyrim I know what to get and was afraid that EEO would look way too good when compared with other races.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Yo Lifeshield great pics! I was looking at your mod list earlier in the thread and notice you have EEO and XCE character enhancement. Did you load EEO after XCE and did how different did it look? Im collecting my mods so when I install Skyrim I know what to get and was afraid that EEO would look way too good when compared with other races.


They would be listed in installation order then organised by BOSS. XCE doesn't have an esp file (that I remember).


----------



## sparkeyjames




----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I need more Skyrim women in my life.


----------



## h0thead132

Well I was working on getting mods installed, was about half way done, installed some weapon mods and a couple other small ones I forgot went back to test it and all I get is CTD just as the main menu loads... what the heck Skyrim....


----------



## _Killswitch_

Don't have any picture's, but I have always wanted try making mod's. I know blender is out there and free but tried blender once just didn't like it. Well tonight I found out since I'm a Student I could get 3d max 2013 free.

Autodesk offer's programs for personal learning to student's for free. So I got 3d max 2013 and Mudbox 2013.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Well I was working on getting mods installed, was about half way done, installed some weapon mods and a couple other small ones I forgot went back to test it and all I get is CTD just as the main menu loads... what the heck Skyrim....


Mod conflict, definitely. Did any of them require a DLC that you do not own? If they do, that will CTD at the exact moment the actual main menu would load. Also, one time I added a bunch of mods to my mod manager, but didn't activate all of them. Apparently one of the ones I DID activate was dependent on another one that I did not, and as a result, the game also CTD at the menu.

What I do (because I end up having 100+ ESPs activated) is deactivate them ~10 at a time until I find the group that fixes the CTD.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Well I was working on getting mods installed, was about half way done, installed some weapon mods and a couple other small ones I forgot went back to test it and all I get is CTD just as the main menu loads... what the heck Skyrim....


Have you heard of a program called "BOSS"? It's called better oblivion sorting system or just search skyrim boss, it's on the skyrim nexus. Download that tool and run it, it will put your mods in the correct sorting order and it will tell you what the major issues are (but not all).


----------



## Tarnix

Am I alone to have issues getting into skyrim after I completed the main quest? D:


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Mod conflict, definitely. Did any of them require a DLC that you do not own? If they do, that will CTD at the exact moment the actual main menu would load. Also, one time I added a bunch of mods to my mod manager, but didn't activate all of them. Apparently one of the ones I DID activate was dependent on another one that I did not, and as a result, the game also CTD at the menu.
> 
> What I do (because I end up having 100+ ESPs activated) is deactivate them ~10 at a time until I find the group that fixes the CTD.


I ended up finding it was a few of the weapon addon packs that I had, disabled them and it works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Have you heard of a program called "BOSS"? It's called better oblivion sorting system or just search skyrim boss, it's on the skyrim nexus. Download that tool and run it, it will put your mods in the correct sorting order and it will tell you what the major issues are (but not all).


I have tried boss, don't know why but it has always caused more errors than it has fixed for me.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I ended up finding it was a few of the weapon addon packs that I had, disabled them and it works fine.
> I have tried boss, don't know why but it has always caused more errors than it has fixed for me.


Regarding the weapons, there is an author on the skyrim nexus... the name is something like sharlikin but I can't spell it










He/she has comparability patches that can fix weapon mods such as weapon of the third era and jaysus sword from clashing. Might be worth a check if you really want them.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> I ended up finding it was a few of the weapon addon packs that I had, disabled them and it works fine.
> I have tried boss, don't know why but it has always caused more errors than it has fixed for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the weapons, there is an author on the skyrim nexus... the name is something like sharlikin but I can't spell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He/she has comparability patches that can fix weapon mods such as weapon of the third era and jaysus sword from clashing. Might be worth a check if you really want them.
Click to expand...

naw, I never really cared about them, just wanted to see what they looked like in game


----------



## Lifeshield

WOTE and JS should work fine together. I've been using them both since they were uploaded.


----------



## _Killswitch_

New girl, My Orc Barbarian Eve


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Anyone care to show off CBBE?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Anyone care to show off CBBE?


I don't really use it anymore as I use Temptress race mod but here's some older screenshots from when I used to use it...


----------



## _Killswitch_

I don't use CBBE anymore, I like UNPB with Sexy sporty sweat/ Muscle textures. Only downside is UNP in general don't have a lot of armors.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Do I detect glistening, sweaty skin on that sultry orc war princess?


----------



## _Killswitch_

if your referring the the sexy sporty textures then yep. All my character's have it. Saw a rep comment..it's a belly ring folks


----------



## kx11

so skyrim shots are all about female nords ?!!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so skyrim shots are all about female nords ?!!


Why not?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Why not?


kinda boring , more landscape shots is better


----------



## kx11

by the way how much VRAM does skyrim needs with all those model mods @ 1440p ?!!


----------



## Solonowarion

I have a 150 mods and the wilds enb at 1080. I have 3 gigs of vram used.So 1440 would be more than that but not sure how much.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kinda boring , more landscape shots is better


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I have a 150 mods and the wilds enb at 1080. I have 3 gigs of vram used.So 1440 would be more than that but not sure how much.


hmmm so it's about the number of mods not the effect right ?!!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kinda boring , more landscape shots is better



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> hmmm so it's about the number of mods not the effect right ?!!


Both matter. If you have any mods that do large overhauls and replace multiple textures with high-resolution versions, your VRAM usage will go up. If you have many mods that do this, you'll need more VRAM.

A few model and character mods will hardly affect VRAM. I assume 3GBs of VRAM @ 1440p will definitely handle an ENB, a few character mods, and several texture/mesh mods. Many of us probably go overboard on how many mods we really need.


----------



## kx11

interesting

i have the game sitting with just 3 mods since last april


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> 
> Both matter. If you have any mods that do large overhauls and replace multiple textures with high-resolution versions, your VRAM usage will go up. If you have many mods that do this, you'll need more VRAM.
> 
> A few model and character mods will hardly affect VRAM. I assume 3GBs of VRAM @ 1440p will definitely handle an ENB, a few character mods, and several texture/mesh mods. Many of us probably go overboard on how many mods we really need.


Is there some sort of mod browser/debugger that can keep an eye on what mods are redundant, what mods are overlapping other mods, replacing your favorite textures/effects, etc?


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Is there some sort of mod browser/debugger that can keep an eye on what mods are redundant, what mods are overlapping other mods, replacing your favorite textures/effects, etc?


No because the user is trusted with handling that. Common sense, looking at what each mod does, and being asked if overwriting is okay are normally the ways to tell which mods affect which. Most of the time it's fairly obvious, however.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Most of the time it's fairly obvious, however.


But, is it really?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> No because the user is trusted with handling that. Common sense, looking at what each mod does, and being asked if overwriting is okay are normally the ways to tell which mods affect which. Most of the time it's fairly obvious, however.


Doesn't TES5Edit do something like that? It detects conflicts between mods AFAIK. I use it to make merged patches that allow compatibility. It isn't the most in-depth and advanced tool out there that'll hand pick textures for you, but it should fix any issues present.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so skyrim shots are all about female nords ?!!


We don't discriminate. Female Bretons and Orsimer are included also.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Doesn't TES5Edit do something like that? It detects conflicts between mods AFAIK. I use it to make merged patches that allow compatibility. It isn't the most in-depth and advanced tool out there that'll hand pick textures for you, but it should fix any issues present.


Thats a good point. I wouldn't say it would tell you everything, but it might help. In the end though the user just needs to read the mods carefully, scan the comments, and figure it out themselves. Tes5edit could help though, and I think there actually is a texture pack tool that can merge textures for you but I've never used it before.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> Thats a good point. I wouldn't say it would tell you everything, but it might help. In the end though the user just needs to read the mods carefully, scan the comments, and figure it out themselves. Tes5edit could help though, and I think there actually is a texture pack tool that can merge textures for you but I've never used it before.


Yeah, common sense is the best tool in the end.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Is there some sort of mod browser/debugger that can keep an eye on what mods are redundant, what mods are overlapping other mods, replacing your favorite textures/effects, etc?


Yes there is. BOSS ( better oblivion sorting software) I know it says oblivion but its updated for Skyrim

http://code.google.com/p/better-oblivion-sorting-software/m


----------



## Solonowarion

Oh and the skyrim Texture pack combiner is great. About 50 texture mods ( 13 Gigs worth )

Following the instructions takes a while but it makes it nice for NMM to only load one texture mod instead of 50.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Yes there is. BOSS ( better oblivion sorting software) I know it says oblivion but its updated for Skyrim
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/better-oblivion-sorting-software/m


Boss only warns of certain conflicts. It's more for properly sorting your load order, it won't tell you if one of your fav textures has been replaced, because that won't cause an issue. It also doesn't necessarily debug, but that certainly does not mean it won't help you debug your game


----------



## AbdullahG

I personally never recommend using BOSS. Using a mod for mods is rather counterproductive. You should be able to find a guide for load orders on multiple forums and sites.


----------



## Dmz96

Randomly my camera "jumped" and it landed on this view, had to take a pic:


And then I really liked the lighting while under Sarthaal:



I forgot why I took this one







I think I liked the lighting too, or perhaps it was the face, idk









EDIT: Oh! I just remembered! Look at the shoulder, doesn't the leather look really HD?


----------



## sonarctica




----------



## Dmz96

^ Sweet wings








EDIT: WAIT, are you on top of one of those giant camp marker things, LOL
And those dragons look slick, deadly dragons right?

I have to fix the balance in my game AGAIN. All of a sudden I reach level 30 and enemies are easy again, including dragons :/


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> ^ Sweet wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: WAIT, are you on top of one of those giant camp marker things, LOL
> And those dragons look slick, deadly dragons right?
> 
> I have to fix the balance in my game AGAIN. All of a sudden I reach level 30 and enemies are easy again, including dragons :/


Thanks









Dont remember where i stood









I tried to spawn every sort of dragons (which had tex mods) and then turn off the AI attacking, so that they only looked at me, and then took the "family pic"


----------



## ruzzkii

Sorry for not so good graphics, but thought my screen shot looked pretty awesome.. lol


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruzzkii*
> 
> Sorry for not so good graphics, but thought my screen shot looked pretty awesome.. lol


Holy crap, lol!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruzzkii*
> 
> Sorry for not so good graphics, but thought my screen shot looked pretty awesome.. lol


wow XD


----------



## Loller

Some screenshots when i was still using Unreal Cinema ENB.




I'm not using more Unreal Cinema ENB because of low framerates (30 fps on outsides was unplayable) and i'm using now the standard ENB a bit modded with original post processing to get the original colors that i like more than ENB's because more realistics (IMHO) and using all other effects (Ambient Occlusion my favourite







) and i play at 50-60 fps on outsides and 75+ fps in dungeons etc.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Fixed!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed!


Now if only you could get rid of the UI.

I'm going to post this on the Nexus and see how many hits it gets.


----------



## ruzzkii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed!


STOLE MY PICTURE?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruzzkii*
> 
> STOLE MY PICTURE?


It was totally worth it.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loller*
> 
> Some screenshots when i was still using Unreal Cinema ENB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using more Unreal Cinema ENB because of low framerates (30 fps on outsides was unplayable) and i'm using now the standard ENB a bit modded with original post processing to get the original colors that i like more than ENB's because more realistics (IMHO) and using all other effects (Ambient Occlusion my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i play at 50-60 fps on outsides and 75+ fps in dungeons etc.


What's your GPU? Was thinking of using Unreal Cinema ENB, but If I'm going to suffer through low FPS, I may go for something like K ENB instead.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> What's your GPU? Was thinking of using Unreal Cinema ENB, but If I'm going to suffer through low FPS, I may go for something like K ENB instead.


K ENB is very demanding.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm going to post this on the Nexus and see how many hits it gets.


I would like to see this.


----------



## Dmz96

Started dawngaurd (again) today:

Entrance:



And the rest are of my character, spammed a bunch of screenshots to try and get a few good ones









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











So far I'm struggling with difficulty.... it's too easy








Even with Skyrim Unleashed, Duel: Combat Realism, and Master Difficulty I'm breezing through this








I think it has to do with the better magic mod, it increase destruction strength. I think I'll try to remove the spell modifier so it does not make destruction do so much damage *Crosses fingers*

EDIT: 300th Post, W00t!
Edit 2: Fixed! Used a mod called BYOG (Balance your own game, by creator of ACE combat) and reduced destruction magic damage by 25%. Now everything is brutal again, just the way I like it. Plus, I can go to 50 or 75% if it gets easy again


----------



## Maian

A pair from today. Started playing again since a few weeks back. This was at a 'chapel' from the mod, 'Chapels in Skyrim'.


----------



## briddell

I love graphical mods


----------



## Eiennohi

Is Unreal Cinema compatible with CoT?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Is Unreal Cinema compatible with CoT?


No it's not. It's also currently unavailable until I have my new site up and running properly.


----------



## Dmz96

Soul Carn Raid! (and a bit of vampirism added







, something new to add into the mix )


----------



## Eiennohi

I downloaded your "directors cut" a couple days hehe


----------



## ruskiymafios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruzzkii*
> 
> Sorry for not so good graphics, but thought my screen shot looked pretty awesome.. lol


NIIIICEEE!


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> 
> I love graphical mods


What the HELL happened to her!


----------



## Sakumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> What the HELL happened to her!


Well, using my knowledge about Skyrim, I believe that Ireleth has grown orange luscious hair through the aid of some mods.


----------



## Dmz96

Caught these today







(Don't look at if you haven't finished the dragon questline)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Maian




----------



## ASO7




----------



## propa

Starts a new Preset after long time ago, own Palette modified bloom, DOF and effects HD6 Code, not WIP its only for Testing and tweak the new Code.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Propa, is that config in your sig? i need it. haha.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

@ASO7, @propa Great contributions! Thank you.

Can you both post your in-game settings and mods, please?


----------



## Anoxy

Please. I need to make my game look like yours!


----------



## Dmz96

It's in his sig..... http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202/


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> It's in his sig..... http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202/


Sort of... that's his old config that hasn't been updated since September. He even says in the beginning of his post that it's just him testing out settings, not really a ENB set that he plans to release yet.

And some more pictures. I've been using Bleak ENB, so that's what these shots are with. Also have a lot of texture mods installed (now that I have a bigger VRAM limit to work with). The ones with the buildings towards the bottom are using the 'Chapels of Skyrim' mod.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> And some more pictures. I've been using Bleak ENB, so that's what these shots are with.


I use Unbleak


----------



## arktoga

Ahem...


----------



## DireLeon2010

What's in Propas rig? Not going to bother with this mod if you need an i7 with top of the line vid card


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> What's in Propas rig? Not going to bother with this mod if you need an i7 with top of the line vid card


The configuration in his signature, the one from late September, I was able to run it on my computer, with my i7 at stock and a 560Ti 1GB card. Not too much of an FPS hit, considering I also had a fair amount of texture mods. I was probably running it at ~30 fps, with drops in heavy areas.

More pictures from today:


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> @ASO7, @propa Great contributions! Thank you.
> 
> Can you both post your in-game settings and mods, please?


http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

I don't use the same mods and settings for all the screenshots.


----------



## Tayte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use the same mods and settings for all the screenshots.


In the first pic she looks like a female version of Matt Damon.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> not WIP its only for Testing and tweak the new Code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Shame. I would use that. I'm tired of dark-looking ENBs.


----------



## propa

Thx gys, but soory for no releas. I am still o work a new shader Code for Sun Sky and Lndscape.. so please stay tuned..

@JawZ i like ur work and thx for the DNI effects, it make my Day







... modified some Screen lighting and Sky SUN


----------



## AbdullahG

When I upgrade my GPU, I'm so going to use your ENB first.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Shame. I would use that. I'm tired of dark-looking ENBs.


Agreed.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*






....I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## SDBolts619

Wish I would have screenied last night's fun. Toyed with the settings in Deadly Dragons on the Assault stuff and promptly had 3 dragons, including a Dracolich, attack Windhelm. The bodies strewn about the city were pretty funny, but I had to go back and reload with the safe zones turned back on after I realized that Windhelm was essentially a ghost town and several important NPC's were victims of the carnage.


----------



## Maian

Couple of new Followers - Kaplan the Khajiit, and Mhillis Tuise, the Spellsword Bosmer with the red face-paint. And a shot of Riverwood (where the two followers are located) that I happened to like.


----------



## welly321

just a humble pic of my redguard


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Wrong game, Lara!


----------



## Blue Dragon

last pic is where the archer's arrow ended up after missing me by a hair.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Mind sharing what armor that is? I downloaded this mod and was all excited to have THE tomb raider as a follower but she looked kinda derpy, and this armor fixes this IMO


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Dude...omg

share your mods please !!!


----------



## Maian

On our way to stop that jerkface Ancano from wreaking all sorts of havoc on the town of Winterhold, and ultimately the world of Skyrim.


----------



## Atiesh

I only recently started modding Skyrim and I haven't even got a chance to actually play the game yet. I'm at 150 Mods right now and still not done...

I was so disappointed that I wouldn't be able to run mods like Skyrim HD 2K Full because of my VRAM, so I have to stick with 2K Textures instead of 4K Textures. But at least I'll be able to run ENB full time. I'll post a few screenshots when I'm done.


----------



## AbdullahG

Playing around with NPC spawns (forgot to hide HUD).


----------



## Maian

If you don't have it, download and install the 'Immersive Patrols' mod - it adds a few battles like that, but also with the different factions (Silverhand vs. Werewolves, Vampires vs. Dawnguard if you have the expansion, Thalmor vs. Stormcloaks).

The armors for the Imperials in my shot are from the 'Perfect Legionnaire' mod.


----------



## AbdullahG

I have the mod. I just like setting up random battles for the fun of it.


----------



## mike88931

New to this thread and thought I would upload a few pics of mine...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike88931*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> New to this thread and thought I would upload a few pics of mine...


Welcome to the thread! Your pics look great.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## Zillion69

I'm in.....These are ENB configurations I've used and appreciated during my lifetime in Tamriel. Currently I'm using Superb.

Unreal Cinema Directors Cut - UnrealWarfare




Project ENB - Bronze316




The Wilds ENB - LSiwora (Lunanella)




Unbleak ENB - trustinall (Akiro)




Matso ENB - Matso




Superb ENB RL 2.0F - sung9533 and Alakan


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ASO7

*Custom weather*


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*


----------



## Faraz

Haha, I like it.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

It is quite a sharp-looking mod set. What's your setup's performance like with it?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Get my p170 notebook next week, can't wait to be able to keep up with these mods while at work. Got a fresh install of skyrim just waiting for it


----------



## gionight

gewgwegewge


----------



## gtarmanrob

Gio they look great but come on man, that many pics, really? Too many for a forum thread mate.

For the love of god please no one quote his post! Haha


----------



## Athrun Zala

Great pics Gio, especially the Orc fighter ! You mind shedding some light on the mods you use?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Gio they look great but come on man, that many pics, really? Too many for a forum thread mate.
> 
> For the love of god please no one quote his post! Haha


This is a thread dedicated to "Awesome pictures" so I don't see how he has too many pictures. If you want a thread with less pictures, then go to the Skyrim discussion page?


----------



## jayvo

I must know what mods you're using


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is a thread dedicated to "Awesome pictures" so I don't see how he has too many pictures. If you want a thread with less pictures, then go to the Skyrim discussion page?


Cheers captain obvious









But you'll notice when others post that many, they use spoiler tags. We've had this discussion in here before.

Nothing wrong with the pics themselves, as expected from Gio they are amazing. I'm actually using his enb on my own game. Hasn't been tweaked to look like that though


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Cheers captain obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll notice when others post that many, they use spoiler tags. We've had this discussion in here before.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the pics themselves, as expected from Gio they are amazing. I'm actually using his enb on my own game. Hasn't been tweaked to look like that though


I have personally used spoiler tags before as well, but the point is that this is a thread for pictures, not even conversing really so there is absolutely nothing wrong with his post and I personally feel yours was unwarranted. If you suggested that he use spoilers to keep it less cluttered or resize the photos, that would be an entirely different story and with legitimate merits. Tell him that he is posting too many photos goes against the spirit of this thread IMHO. Whatever though, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah I don't get the griefing over using spoiler tags. Sure, use them when quoting others posts (or just remove the images from them) but no point in using them when the whole point of the thread is to show off your pictures, lol.

If you don't like looking at screenshots of Skyrim then you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Alright alright haha. As I said its nothing wrong with his pics, they are amazing and of course I'm here to see pics of skyrim, implying otherwise is just being cheeky.

I just thought that many at once was bit over the top, even for a screenshot thread. I've seen others who post that many get told off for it in the past, plus as I said and as you've admitted, most large posts use spoiler tags, figured that was the norm for a large post like that.

All good but, unknot the knickers, lower your swords







I'm happy to see them still, plus they are on the last page now so it's all good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> I just thought that many at once was bit over the top, even for a screenshot thread. I've seen others who post that many get told off for it in the past, plus as I said and as you've admitted, most large posts use spoiler tags, figured that was the norm for a large post like that.
> 
> All good but, unknot the knickers, lower your swords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see them still, plus they are on the last page now so it's all good.


Using spoilers is a choice, hardly a requirement. If this is the way you feel, why didn't you simply say so instead of telling him he went overboard posting pictures in a thread dedicated to pictures? No one has their knickers twisted here or are banging swords on shields, though you seem awfully defensive for something that you started. As of now, it seems gionight has removed his pictures (don't seem them anywhere on the last page or previous) because of what you said so the damage has already been done for the rest of us that DID want to see his awesome pictures. If you really do feel that way about using spoilers, I suggest you send him a PM apologizing for your post and clarifying your stance. Best case scenario, you can hopefully convince him to post his pictures back up.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Using spoilers is a choice, hardly a requirement. If this is the way you feel, why didn't you simply say so instead of telling him he went overboard posting pictures in a thread dedicated to pictures? No one has their knickers twisted here or are banging swords on shields, though you seem awfully defensive for something that you started. As of now, it seems gionight has removed his pictures (don't seem them anywhere on the last page or previous) because of what you said so the damage has already been done for the rest of us that DID want to see his awesome pictures. If you really do feel that way about using spoilers, I suggest you send him a PM apologizing for your post and clarifying your stance. Best case scenario, you can hopefully convince him to post his pictures back up.


Nah I'm not being defensive, I've been quite light hearted about the whole thing, I didn't think it would be taken so personally? I had no intention of adding to the situation or commenting on it any further until you addressed me about it. Personally I think the fact that it turned into an argument is what may have lead him to just remove them, not my intention though. The spoiler tags was my own suggestion, in my second post. I didn't direct it at Gio coz I figured what was done is done, they were there for all to admire, myself included. I simply commented about the number of them...

But I never asked or implied he take them down.

And i don't need to send a PM to clear this up

@gio

Mate I apologise if I offended in any way at all, and on behalf of everyone, including me, please repost those images. I said they were amazing and I meant it, and as a fellow user of your own ENB I actually did appreciate seeing them. My comment was a general comment, there were a lot of pics but then you had a low to show I guess.

May I sugget then, in the future, for extremely large posts such as that, is it not unreasonable to ask that they maybe be put under spoiler tags? That way anyone can freely view them, as well as being able to see the rest of the thread haha









If that's a stupid request and unreasonable, ok fair enough it won't stop me visiting the thread and hopefully, once i get my new notebook, contributing.


----------



## Twangfizz




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twangfizz*


Is that the dungeon for the golden claw quest?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that the dungeon for the golden claw quest?


Bleak Falls Barrow. Yes it is.


----------



## Blze001

I love the greatsword killcam shots.





This shot was accidental, but awesome.


----------



## gtarmanrob

nothing beats a beheading shot i rekon


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> nothing beats a beheading shot i rekon


Except a good old headbutt when wielding a Great Axe and wearing a nice heavy plate helmet!

I actually lol'd the first time I did it. I was like "yeah, have it son!".


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Except a good old headbutt when wielding a Great Axe and wearing a nice heavy plate helmet!
> 
> I actually lol'd the first time I did it. I was like "yeah, have it son!".


Haha what?? Brutal. I havnt seen that animation before, although admittedly I've never used a great axe.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Haha what?? Brutal. I havnt seen that animation before, although admittedly I've never used a great axe.


Was the first time I had seen it too. My character put the axe handle behind their neck then proceeded to headbutt the poor Imperial Soldier to death. Was too funny.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## gionight

*gtarmanrob>>>*
If you knew how much time and effort were put in to make this particular post I am sure you wouldn't wrote that







Lets forget this episode .

*OC'ing Noob>>>*
Thank you my friend for understanding, I appreciate it.

*Athrun Zala and jayvo>>>*
Thank you guys







here is link to my post where I described all mods I am using http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8180

And here we go again .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/tesv2013032720100951.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2013032712271799.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/tesv2013032713190488.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/tesv2013032918260375.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/tesv2013033122331668.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013033000304883.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013032618504609.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/tesv2013033022510503.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/tesv2013032615592435.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/tesv2013032901320156.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/tesv2013032717124265.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/tesv2013033101145714.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013032712592973.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv20130203192830871.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tesv2013032923502573.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013040211401067.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/tesv2013040215023922.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013032800183338.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/tesv2013032918560373.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/tesv2013032823313215.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013032713583368.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2013032719155092.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/tesv2013020419584531.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013033001192579.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013033101175390.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/tesv2013033122385485.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/tesv2013033000462230.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/tesv2013033020094120.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/tesv2013033022254505.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/tesv2013032821393348.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/tesv2013032621192004.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013032900075478.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/tesv2013032617241368.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/tesv2013033119361503.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013040212524322.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/tesv2013033120022132.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/tesv2013032620541433.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013033001344897.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/tesv2013032900003732.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013033117342848.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/tesv2013032821061300.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/tesv2013032620151251.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/tesv2013033023130600.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/tesv2013032918542687.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/tesv2013033123400203.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013033020111523.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/tesv2013032712570092.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/tesv2013020100315913.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013032621262703.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/tesv2013032918300610.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/tesv2013032820332126.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/tesv2013033117502772.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013033020385810cop.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/tesv2013031521152917.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/tesv2013032715320173.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/tesv2013012100055708.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/tesv2013020418574980.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013032620354758.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/tesv2013032801105398.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2013033122463984.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2013033021021910.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/tesv2013033000081702.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013020416555556.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/tesv20130203192442141.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013032919312506.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/tesv2013032901272823.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013032621274297.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013032714354923.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/tesv2013032618481473.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/tesv2013033020071586.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/tesv2013032800065066.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013012200145439.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/tesv2013033119531726.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/tesv2013040212150930.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/tesv2013011314075556.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/tesv2013033121091222.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013032717011641.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013033022294905.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013033022172408.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013031722434921.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/tesv2013032801235075.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/tesv2013033000341981.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/tesv2013040212584157.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/tesv2013032521531963.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2013032801094968.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/tesv2013033000062136.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/tesv2013032900261477.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013032720491288.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/tesv2013032623253257.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/tesv2013033020163824.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/tesv2013032819480707.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013032720001765.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013032615504830.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/tesv2013032800204467.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/tesv2013031700061003.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/tesv2013031721112246.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/tesv2013033120253098.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tesv2013032901050402.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013031523450787.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013033120432779.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/tesv2013012320401831.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013040211350857.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/tesv2013040215145545o.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/tesv2013040212121756.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013032918120864.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/tesv2013040212331282.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/tesv2013040215011349.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/tesv2013032700151151.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/tesv2013040213373853.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/tesv2013033120120578.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013040212513355.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/tesv2013032716410659.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/tesv2013040211340957.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/tesv2013033000452148.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013031619565492.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013040214500254.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/tesv2013033123384716.jpg/


----------



## AbdullahG

Please, direct a movie. Your shots are so cinematic.

Also, is anyone running Skyrim with ini tweaks?


----------



## Faraz

Goodness me...


----------



## VoodooActual

Wow. As the OP of this thread..

1) I'm amazed that (approaching) two years on, I'm STILL in awe at some of the pictures you guys are producing. Amazing, Amazing stuff.

2) This thread is still alive :/

And..Gionight, seriously, those screenshots look _real_.. except the dragon. Never the dragon


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ gionight

Man why did you have to post so many AHHHHH just kidding mate 








as before, they do look amazing. Pretty sure a skilled photoshop artist wouldn't be able to replicate that.

Cheers for linking your mods again too, I'm running your ENB although not sure if its your latest, havnt played for a while. But with your game looking like that, is it playable, like good fps or is it purely for screenshot purposes? If my game was playable like that, I probably wouldn't play it anyway, just walk around staring.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'll start with that headbutt...


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha so brutal! do us a favour, if you can, next time it initiates, do your best to mash the crap out of screenshot button and try get a sequence. i did it with a beheading once and someone on here made a GIF out of it. might have been you actually?

also Lifeshield, are you still producing Unreal Cinema?


----------



## Kelwing

@ gionight

I have not played Skyrim in some time and I must say those screen shots are amazing. Think I need to give Skyrim some much needed attention again. After some mods get downloaded


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha so brutal! do us a favour, if you can, next time it initiates, do your best to mash the crap out of screenshot button and try get a sequence. i did it with a beheading once and someone on here made a GIF out of it. might have been you actually?
> 
> also Lifeshield, are you still producing Unreal Cinema?


If I catch it in an area with good lighting, sure.

And yes I am. I need to reinstall all my mods though as I messed up my install so it won't be updated for a while.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If I catch it in an area with good lighting, sure.
> 
> And yes I am. I need to reinstall all my mods though as I messed up my install so it won't be updated for a while.


cool. i tend to alternate between Unreal Cinema and Gionights, depending on how i feel and what works best with my CoT config. but my game is crashing a lot too







gonna have to start fresh.


----------



## Maian

Starting a new character, who will be more of a traditional warrior: Heavy Armor, 1-Handed, No-Magic or Archery.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great pictures everyone. My PC upgrade is almost complete, and I cannot wait to start contributing to this thread again.


----------



## iDeal

Lifeshield, great to see you still produce such great shots. Can I get a link to your ENB mate?

Okay, so I've been away from Skyrim for a while after my install became corrupt and after the many, many hours of modding it was disheartening.

I'm planning on reinstalling and getting a solid Skyrim build... before doing a complete playthrough (finally). Can anyone let me know if there's anything new I need to know... the plan is to reinstall STEP and go from there with Lifeshields ENB.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Maian




----------



## gtarmanrob

Very nice maian, like the sequence too. What ENB preset is that?


----------



## Maian

Bleak ENB, without Climates of Tamriel or any other lighting mod.

And if anyone is wondering, the armor is a combination:

Crimson Spellbinder from the _Immersive Armors_ mod for the Cuirass, and Runic Spellbinder for the Gauntlets, Boots, and Helmet.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Throw a couple 7680x1600 in here - mostly just landscape shots


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Maian

The second-half of my Bleak Falls Barrow experience with my warrior:


----------



## gionight

*AbdullahG, Faraz, VoodooActual, Kelwing>>>*
Thank you guys , really glad that you like it









*gtarmanrob>>>*
Thank you my friend for a kind words, I appreciate it.
And about your ENB version, you probably have very old one because my last publicly released ENB preset is almost one year old








I would suggest you something from my post with mods list and ENB recommendations.
I am taking shots with uGrids=9 and Reflection with Skylighting turned on and maxed out, SSAO scaling at 0.8 just forgot to rise it to 1
With default uGrids=5 and Reflection turned off without any crazy grass mods I can play at a smoothly 60 fps , now with 0.155v I can easily rise uGrids to 7 and stay in comfortable 50-60fps zone , but it became possible only when I pushed to a min in-game actors fade slider, I don't care about it that much, even my last pictures set was made with this simple but at least for me effective trick .


----------



## Blze001

I need to give my new card a workout, the previous shots were on my GTS 450 (which was a good card, especially since I got it for $60 a year ago)

Anyone else running an HD7770? Ideas on what I can get away with in terms of pretty pretty without having time to write a novel between frame loads?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *AbdullahG, Faraz, VoodooActual, Kelwing>>>*
> Thank you guys , really glad that you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gtarmanrob>>>*
> Thank you my friend for a kind words, I appreciate it.
> And about your ENB version, you probably have very old one because my last publicly released ENB preset is almost one year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you something from my post with mods list and ENB recommendations.
> I am taking shots with uGrids=9 and Reflection with Skylighting turned on and maxed out, SSAO scaling at 0.8 just forgot to rise it to 1
> With default uGrids=5 and Reflection turned off without any crazy grass mods I can play at a smoothly 60 fps , now with 0.155v I can easily rise uGrids to 7 and stay in comfortable 50-60fps zone , but it became possible only when I pushed to a min in-game actors fade slider, I don't care about it that much, even my last pictures set was made with this simple but at least for me effective trick .


sweet mate yeah i'll look into the ones you linked then, i dont remember the last time i played skyrim haha so i probably have your old one.

@ Lifeshield

as good as they all look, its that last one for me. imagine if it had just a glimpse of orange sunset, would have gone from perfect silhouette shot to holy crap thats amazing perfect silhouette shot. Unreal Cinema is shining mate, good work.

1 more shift and then i fly home







cant wait to dive back in and mod the crap out of it. plus now i have to try Unreal Cinema.

Hey Lifeshield are you using CoT? i cant remember if you said you were or not. and also i plan on editing my own config if i find time, are we all in agreement that tweaking via Imaginator is a big no-no?


----------



## Lifeshield

I don't use CoT. Only other lighting mod I use is ELFX for interiors.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I wonder if anyone will ever figure out how to adjust the female bow animation to fix it. If you notice, when you draw the bow back with the arrow, a female character's hand pulling the string is never on the string. This is what causes the problem that the 'longer arrows' mods fixes (but doesn't really fix). If you notice, also, that without the 'longer arrows' mods, the male's animation looks fine, even the arrow length.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I wonder if anyone will ever figure out how to adjust the female bow animation to fix it. If you notice, when you draw the bow back with the arrow, a female character's hand pulling the string is never on the string. This is what causes the problem that the 'longer arrows' mods fixes (but doesn't really fix). If you notice, also, that without the 'longer arrows' mods, the male's animation looks fine, even the arrow length.


argh mate, thanks a lot!







haha i actually didnt notice it until you pointed it out


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> argh mate, thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i actually didnt notice it until you pointed it out


Glad I could help!









Also, a few more shots from later today:


----------



## zi3m

I have a quick question that hopefully someone can help me out with...I just upgraded my GPU to a GTX660 and I want my skyrim to look unreal lol. However there are so many mods out there.. I just dont know what to install.. Can someone help me out on what are the BEST "balls to the walls" Skyrim graphics mods?? thanks!!


----------



## Maian

Environments:
Static Mesh Improvement Mod
Skyrim HD
Re-Defined Dungeons
Enhanced Night Skyrim
Amazing Nebula
W.A.T.E.R. (and the fix if using an ENB -- Green-Water Fix)

Cities / Towns:
Windmills Re-Sized (make sure you get the 'Katla's Sail Fix' for it)
Either one of the following -- Designs of the Nords or City Banner Replacer

Armors:
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors
Either Royal Daedric Armor or Glorious Daedric Re-Texture (Royal Daedric also contains matching set of weapons)
Either Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks or Psychosteve's Dragon Priest Masks
Aeterna's Circlets

Weapons:
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons
Unique Uniques

The above Armor and Weapons are only for vanilla. There are hundreds of great weapons and armor mods. Here is my folder, with the numbers at the end representing the 'ID' number on the Skyrim Nexus website, which you can use in the address bar. Keep in mind I don't use all of these, just have downloaded and had them installed at some point during my playtime with Skyrim.

Armors:

Weapons:


All-in-all, I have just over 18GB (compressed) of Mods downloaded.

The rest of my mods:


Spoiler: Tons of Mods - Not all installed



-- Environment folder --
     

-- Animation folder --


-- Audio --


-- Character Mods folder --
 

-- Bug Fixes and Performance Tweaks --
 

-- Gameplay Tweaks --


-- Lighting Mods (ENBs too) --


-- User Interface --


----------



## Lifeshield

Here is my revised list of mods as well.



Spoiler: UW's Mod List



[World]

Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized*
No stretching
Better Dynamic Snow*
SMIM*
Skyrim HD*
Serious HD*
Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak
AoF Detailed Mountains*
High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains
Hectrol Caves Deluxe
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture*
Skyrim Flora Overhaul*
Trees HD
HQLOD
Ultimate Lush Overhaul
Natural Grass*
Realistic Mushrooms
W.A.T.E.R*
Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)*
Real Snow
Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)
Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)
Vibrant Auroras*
Realistic Smoke and Embers*
Quality Snowflakes*
HD Enhanced Terrain*
Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition*
HiRes Legible Road Signs*
Pilgrims Delight High Hrothgar Shrine Textures
HQ Towns and Villages
AoF Farmhouses
Chimneys for Skyrim
Visible Windows*
Windmills Resized
Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ
Beautiful Whiterun
Better Shadowmarks
Revamped Exterior Fog*
Lightning During Storms
More Immersive Dawnguard Entrance
Oblivion Gates
Distant Decal Fix
Solstheim Landscape
Dramatic Clouds
The 418th Step
Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs

[Interiors]

Detailed Rugs
Design of the Nords Banners*
Better Bedrolls
Detailed Chests
HD Baskets Retex
HD Linens
HD Misc
HD Ore and Ingots
HD Sacks
High Quality Food and Ingredients
High QUality Skyrim Map V2
Not Really HD Keys
Not Really HD Display Case
Real Effect Candle
Realistic Instruments
Realistic Paper
Septim HD*
Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar
Lockpick Inventory Model
Tobes Highres Textures (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only)*
Skyrim Project Optimization
Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored

[Dungeons]

Re-Defined Dungeons
Ruins Clutter
Dragon Glyphs HD
Finer Dust
Better Bones
Ash Pile Retex
Intricate Spider Webs
Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines
Mystery Modders Shrines
BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions
Ultimate HD Torch*
New Thinner Torch

[NPC's + Animals]

Better Beast Races*
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack*
Bellyaches Dragon Replacer*
Bloody Dragon Bones*
Beast Skeletons
83 Willows 101 Bugs HD*
Convenient Horses
Pondfish Retexture
Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement
Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak
Frost Atronach Retex
AIMP Antz in my Pantz
New Children
Thanatos Dragon*
HD Rabbits Plus
Birds of Skyrim
Birds and Flocks
Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture

[Character]
Temptress* (Custom race mod, don't install if you don't use this race)
XCE Xenius Character Enhancement*
XCE Dawnguard*
Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP)
CoverKhajlits*
Better Males (Face & Body)*
Beards*
No More Blocky Faces*
Better Freckles
Brows
Eyebrows Match Hair*
Natural Eyes*
AoF Believeable Hair*
More Realistic Hair*
Lovely Hairstyles*
Apachii Sky Hair
Lightning Hair
DIMONIZED - UNP*
DIMONIXED - UNP HQ Base*
XCE - Warpaint and Dirt
High Res Tints for Beasts
Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips
Better Makeup for SKSE - High Res Tint Masks
Realistic Teeth
Female Vampires have Fangs
Etheral Elven Overhaul*
Realistic Teeth EEO Patch

[Animations]

FNIS
No Maam Breathing Idles
Better Turn and Pose plus Fix*
Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix*
dD No Spinning Death Animation*
No Twitching Dragon Animation*
New Animation for Running with Bow*
Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle) *
Pretty Female Idles*
Pretty Sit Idle*
New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS) *
Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer* (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle only)
Zweihander (Male, install 2 hand idle only)*
Pinup Poser
**Run FNIS!

[Misc Attire]

Cloaks of Skyrim*
Winter is Coming + CoS Patch*
Hoods with Hair*
Better Circlets HQ
Jewels of the Nord
Improved Footwraps for Females
Improved NPC Clothing*
Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile
Mask of Blades
KDCirclets
Wear Circlets with Hoods
Auryn Mod
GDUW Circlet

[Armour]

aMidianBorn Book of Silence*

Immersive Armours
Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*
Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement*

Sovngarde Steel + High Res*
Triss Armour Retextured*

Dread Hunter & Huntress Armour*

Mystic Elven Armour HD*
LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*

Medusa Armour*

Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch
Shield of Ysgramor

Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood*

Nightingale Prime HD*

Perfect Legionaire plus Gladius & Shield*
Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask
Improved Closed Faced Helmets

Horse Armour for Skyrim

[Weapons]

Immersive Weapons*
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*
Jaysus Swords*
Elemental Staffs 4k
Hell Sword
Magicka Sabers
Crainte Vormir*
Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows*
OnePoseandAnimatedYamato
Alternate Blade of Woe
Unique Uniques
aMidianBorn Book of Silence
Greatsword Sheathes

[Followers]

UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul
83 Willows Jenassa

[Fix]

Compatibility Patches

[Effects]

Enhanced Lights and FX*
Interior Dungeon Fog Remover
Cinematic Fire Effects*
Ultimate HD Fire Spells*
Deadly Spell Impacts*
Crimson Tide - Blood*
No Radial Blur*
Candlelight Toggle*
Footprints
Shooting Stars*
Rainbows
Burn Freeze Shock Effects
Enhanced Blood Textures

Improved Weapon Impact Effects*

[Audio]

Ambient Seagulls*
Activate Fail Noise Removal
Better Animal Footsteps
Better Horse Pain Sounds
Better Weapon Swing Sounds
Clanking Armour
FSS - Better Bards
Heart of the Beast (Aggressive)
Immersive Thunder*
Improved Combat Sounds
Roosters At Dawn
Smooth Blade - Draw & Sheathe
Thundering Shouts
Ultra Realistic Bow Sounds
Ultra Realistic Crossbow Sounds
Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge

[Interfaces]

High Quality 3D Map*
A Quality World Map*
Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather*
Skill Interface Retexture*
SkyUI*
iHUD* (v1.4)
Simple Crosshair*
SMaller Cursor
Achieve That!*
Main Font Replacement
No Menu or Loading Smoke*
Race Menu*
Race Menu DisableFaceGenCache*

[Misc]
Enhanced Third Person Camera*
Dragon Combat Overhaul

[ENB]
Unreal Cinema
Unreal Cinema Data File

*Favourites


----------



## zi3m

Thank you very much Lifeshield







I will look up a lot of your mods you put in that list!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## moldyviolinist

Great pictures everyone! Keep them coming! I'll hopefully be contributing after I've built a new computer this summer.

I had a question about VRAM usage. I'm trying to decide if I should buy the 6 GB version of the 7970. Has anyone ever used more than 3 GB of VRAM with a heavily modded Skyrim? I'm completely willing to pay the premium for extra VRAM, but I don't want it if I really don't need it. I'm planning on getting a 1440p display as well.


----------



## kakik09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Duuuude, what mods are you using?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> I had a question about VRAM usage. I'm trying to decide if I should buy the 6 GB version of the 7970. Has anyone ever used more than 3 GB of VRAM with a heavily modded Skyrim? I'm completely willing to pay the premium for extra VRAM, but I don't want it if I really don't need it. I'm planning on getting a 1440p display as well.


I run a 3gb card with all textures compressed, if over 2048, other than character related textures. I run a race mod so I can separate face/body textures for my character and for NPC's. This allows me to run my character textures, along with character specific hair, armour and weapons, uncompressed for higher quality character shots. All other textures I run are compressed if over 2048.

Using this method I never use more than 3gb of VRAM, have good quality characters, and decent performance (take into account my weak CPU, the vegetation mods I run from my mod list, aswell as using an ENB). Unless you're really looking for it you won't really notice the quality difference in the environment, especially if you use Depth of Field.


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I run a 3gb card with all textures compressed, if over 2048, other than character related textures. I run a race mod so I can separate face/body textures for my character and for NPC's. This allows me to run my character textures, along with character specific hair, armour and weapons, uncompressed for higher quality character shots. All other textures I run are compressed if over 2048.
> 
> Using this method I never use more than 3gb of VRAM, have good quality characters, and decent performance (take into account my weak CPU, the vegetation mods I run from my mod list, aswell as using an ENB). Unless you're really looking for it you won't really notice the quality difference in the environment, especially if you use Depth of Field.


Great, thanks. It sounds like it really might not be worth the money. I know that 1440p won't increase the VRAM usage much, so I can't imagine I would end up using more than 3 gb.


----------



## Pole04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> Great pictures everyone! Keep them coming! I'll hopefully be contributing after I've built a new computer this summer.
> 
> I had a question about VRAM usage. I'm trying to decide if I should buy the 6 GB version of the 7970. Has anyone ever used more than 3 GB of VRAM with a heavily modded Skyrim? I'm completely willing to pay the premium for extra VRAM, but I don't want it if I really don't need it. I'm planning on getting a 1440p display as well.


Something to keep in mind is that Skyrim, at this point in time, cannot handle utilizing much more than 3GB of VRAM. The engine just isn't capable of handling it. I use Skyrim Revisited (an off-shoot of STEP) and there has been much discussion on the topic on their boards. You will see quick crashes when you exceed 3GB.

Maybe one day someone will find a solution for it. I doubt we will see an official fix for it any time soon if ever.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> Duuuude, what mods are you using?


Just check my last posts in this thread.

Another one from that set


----------



## connectwise

I dated a two girls with faces like that but after a year their lower chin gets a lil chubby.


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pole04*
> 
> Something to keep in mind is that Skyrim, at this point in time, cannot handle utilizing much more than 3GB of VRAM. The engine just isn't capable of handling it. I use Skyrim Revisited (an off-shoot of STEP) and there has been much discussion on the topic on their boards. You will see quick crashes when you exceed 3GB.
> 
> Maybe one day someone will find a solution for it. I doubt we will see an official fix for it any time soon if ever.


That's very interesting. I found the thread on the STEP forums that discusses this. I'm pretty surprised that I haven't seen any of the posters in this thread talking about it. I mean, ASOT uses an awful lot of grass, and there was a guy in here a while ago who rendered at 3160p with a lot of mods active. I don't want to derail the thread, but has anyone with 4 GB or 6 GB cards experienced CTDs with VRAM usage over 3 GB?

Thanks for the information though. I'll almost certainly go for a 3 GB version of the 7970 and save some money.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> ASOT uses an awful lot of grass


But im not having VRAM problems with the grass even with this silly density:


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> That's very interesting. I found the thread on the STEP forums that discusses this. I'm pretty surprised that I haven't seen any of the posters in this thread talking about it. I mean, ASOT uses an awful lot of grass, and there was a guy in here a while ago who rendered at 3160p with a lot of mods active. I don't want to derail the thread, but has anyone with 4 GB or 6 GB cards experienced CTDs with VRAM usage over 3 GB?
> 
> Thanks for the information though. I'll almost certainly go for a 3 GB version of the 7970 and save some money.


I have a 4gb Vram card and have never exceeded 3gb, however, I found the real limiter here is processing power. Skyrim can only handle so much, I had CTDs all the time for some bizarre reason, but found out the issue actually lies in all the HD textures I had installed. After removing a few the CTDs vanished. It's more important to focus on a card that has the power to handle the mods than a card with a tonnage of vram. I KNOW 2Gb is not enough for this level of mods, so you'll need either a 3 or 4gb card depending on the brand you go with. With that said, now find a card that has the power you'll want.

For your reference, I have the GALAXY GTX 670 GC 4GB card (non-reference cooler and PCB), not overclocked yet (i'm waiting for more parts to come before I OC).


----------



## Pole04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I have a 4gb Vram card and have never exceeded 3gb, however, I found the real limiter here is processing power. Skyrim can only handle so much, I had CTDs all the time for some bizarre reason, but found out the issue actually lies in all the HD textures I had installed. After removing a few the CTDs vanished. It's more important to focus on a card that has the power to handle the mods than a card with a tonnage of vram. I KNOW 2Gb is not enough for this level of mods, so you'll need either a 3 or 4gb card depending on the brand you go with. With that said, now find a card that has the power you'll want.
> 
> For your reference, I have the GALAXY GTX 670 GC 4GB card (non-reference cooler and PCB), not overclocked yet (i'm waiting for more parts to come before I OC).


This is very true. Update 1.9.1 really brought a ton of optimization to the way Skyrim is handling memory and multiple cores on the CPU. The game is much more stable than it was in previous releases. If you haven't upgraded, it is very worth the time to upgrade and update all your mods.

I am running a pair of EVGA 580 GTX Classified Ultras running 3GB a piece in SLI. These cards have never given me any trouble with Skyrim, but I am also running my 3930K and the GPUs overclocked. I run at 1920x1080 with most textures running at 2K after running them through DDSOpt to optimize them. I also run a ton of extra mods to change the gameplay and add content to the game. I still get CTDs every few hours, but I haven't really run into save corruption too much. The trick to modding is to be smart about what you add in to your game, and to test extensively after adding a small group of mods. It's funny, but simply letting the game run through the opening wagon ride will identify 70% of your mod conflicts and problems.

I am currently rebuilding my rig and then will be remodding Skyrim to start a fresh game. I will post some pictures once I have everything done. If you have the patience for it, Skyrim Revisited is a great way to get the game looking amazing with very little experimenting and tweaking. It gives you a strong base to start from at the very least.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Maian, KingKwentyne, Eiennohi, Wanako*>>>
> 
> Thank you guys , really appreciate your positive response and glad that you like this pictures set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really time consuming and if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking, screeshoting in this particular game and still at 24 level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting harder and harder to enjoy screenshoting process, but it's worth it anyway.
> 
> *Baasha*>>>
> Thank you my friend , always glad to see you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right hardware and even ENB 's versions doesn't matter that much, it's almost the same as if someone told you that your pictures are this good because you are using expensive pencils or gouache. And there is no need to underestimate yourself, you can do screenshots at the same quality if not better than I do, the only thing I can recommend you is in this simple steps: First of all, you need charismatic hero (male or female doesn't matter) then for outdoors push all settings to the maximum including uGrid's ones and ENB's , for interior shots I would recommend decrease shadows drawing distant to 2000-1000 in Skyrim ini's. Experiment with camera angles , FOV settings , find some good interior/exterior places with interesting lighting/shadows/view and cleverly position your char there, play with contrasts in the scene, try to capture some interesting face expression for a portraits, or capture a sense of dynamic in actions shots , you will learn to make good composition in the process.
> And almost forgot, you will need a good reaction to timely hit console "~" key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will become very satisfying when you see a progress in your work, I told you all this as a real life painter myself , sure it doesn't have the same Great feel as drawing a real picture but it's not that stressful and time-consuming as well, in my opinion creativity is in all of us, you just need to discover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about my system specs : two evga GTX 570SC in SLI , i7 920-4ghz , 6gb Corsair Dominator, monitor resolution 1680x1050, everything is more than playable almost always constant 60fps without some crazy grass mods and uGrids adjustment, in other words what you see in my pics is how it looks in real time without any tricks, I wouldn't bother taking shots if I had some ENB's problems or had something to hide .
> 
> *Here is the links to almost all major mods I am using and my Plugins list*:
> 
> Female face texture is removed from nexus long time ago and the male textures are a mix from old mods which I really don't remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666 Calientes SLIM NeverNude v3.2.3
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2841 Realistic Skin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5941 Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4188 Hair mods
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24273 Ethereal Elven Overhaul by nuska ( just recently start using it, had to sacrifice my good old wood elf's look)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21602 Lunari Race UNP version (two chars blond and red-hair )
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20172 Epic Elves by zzjay ( completely changed meshies with textures. The only thing left, it's this mod name)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10168 ApachiiSkyHair
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6709 DIMONIZED UNP (for all custom races, the max version quality wise)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28946 Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture (also for UNP custom races)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3589 Natural Eyes
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11954 Pretty Female Idles (the least animeish one) Hate anything anime related .
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13722 The Eyes Of Beauty by Gabriel Mailhot
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363 HD-Beards by Hvergelmir
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4283 High Res Warpaint and Dirtmaps for Men by Geonox
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977 XCE - Warpaint and Dirt (don't have it installed but looks quiet good)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=689 Detailed Lips by Xenius
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307 AOF Believable Hair Texture
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268 WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2674 if you don't have Bethesda HD pack for some unknown reasons
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141 mixed with older versions of the same mod
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60 Enhanced Blood Textures by dDefinder
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146 landscape textures
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=114 Chris2012s Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2552 HQ College of Winterhold
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147 Re-Defined Dungeons by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3467 HQ Towns and Villages by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6178 Inside the Nebula by Kriskos
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4910 Dramatic Clouds Ultra by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8562 More Rain by Zappoo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10431 Directors Tools by Artisanix
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8328 More Snow by zappoo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/836 Realistic Smoke and Embers by isoku
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9571 Remove Ambient Interior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9930 Revamped Exterior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12454 Dark Dungeons for ENB
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27043 Enhanced Lights and FX can't use it but still a Great mod
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655 Static Mesh Improvement Mod by Brumbek
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1546 Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802 Climates Of Tamriel (you will need special ENB for this beast)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3621 Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14950 Convenient Horses by Alek
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17723 Birds of Skyrim by Qasiermo (old version)
> 
> *ARMOR and Weapons*
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24684 You can install this UNP Clothing compilation and don't bother with other UNP clothing listed below
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7736 Layer Bikini
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25389 Sweet and Sexy Lingerie shop CBBE
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5727 Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15494 Dread Knight Weapon Set
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7807 Vernon Roche - Ves - THE WITCHER 2
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5588 The Witcher 2 Models by LordOfWar
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18008 Ashara Princess of the Woods for UNP
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20415 Brokefoot UNP Mashup Compilation
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909 aMidianBorn Book of Silence
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5135 Triss Outfitt
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9198 Skyrim Witcher Experience by AlphaWolF
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4543 Lady Elegance Dress
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4491 Tera Mod Collection
> http://anvilbay.ru/files/wbdress/ That beautiful white wedding dress.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qrbgeuu2kgib3d8 Armor by LordOfWar (DAO Grey Warden, Hawke Mage, ezio armor and so on)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21313 theRoadstrokers Rogue Sorceress Outfit
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21572 Blood Witch Armor by Zerofrost
> 
> And many many other stuff just can't describe all 17 gigs of mods I am using, Sorry.
> 
> *ENB recommendations as far as I am aware. Just rarely testing others presets, I prefer to tweak it myself.*
> Opethfeldt6 ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941
> Superb ENB-RL --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11318
> TV ENB by Trillville --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11930
> Fimbulvinter ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15386 (didn't test it, judging only by pics)
> Seasons of Skyrim ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23812
> The Goddess ENB Configuration v2 --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23029 (didn't test it, judging only by pics)
> 
> *Plugins list*
> # This file is used by Skyrim to keep track of your downloaded content.
> # Please do not modify this file.
> additionalwarpaints.esp
> AllHairs.esp
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm
> ApachiiHairMales.esm
> AsharaPrinceOfTheWoods.esp
> Atlantean Sword.esp
> Beards.esp
> Birds.esp
> BloodWitchArmor.esp
> Breezehome Sovngarde Portal.esp
> Brighter Campfires X15.esp
> Cat_mount.esp
> Cazy Hairs-by zzjay.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> DirectorsTools.esp
> Dragon Falls Manor.esp
> Dread Knight Weapon Set.esp
> Earrings Set1.esp
> Ebony Craw Wizard Armor fixed.esp
> enhancedlightingforrealisticlighting.esp
> EpicElves by zzjay.esp
> Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
> hg.esp
> HUM_Armor.esp
> isilNarsil.esp
> Lady Elegance.esp
> LayerBikini.esp
> LB Jewelry Chest.esp
> Lethal Majesty.esp
> LightningArmor13-2.esp
> LovelyHairstyles.esp
> LunariRace.esp
> ly witch.esp
> MashupUNP.esp
> morevillageanimals.esp
> Neo's Slave Leia.esp
> Oblivious Horses (Ess, Stam).esp
> Omegared99-DragonBane.esp
> OpenFaceHelmets.esp
> ProType - Domino.esp
> Pushup-Bikini.esp
> RaceCompatibility.esm
> RealisticWaterTextures.esp
> Remodeled Armor.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> RenHair.esp
> RevampedExteriorFog.esp
> ShadowStripingFix.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> SUNMagicArmor.esp
> Sweet&Sexy Lingerie.esp
> TemptressVixen.esp
> TeraHairWeightFix.esp
> Tera_HmF_L13.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-BlueStripesEliteArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-GreyWardenArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-HawkeMageArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-LethoArmor.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> theRoadstrokersRogueSorceress.esp
> Tiny.esp
> torches for RL (infinite life).esp
> Ultimate Witcher MOD.esm
> Whiterun Ferns.esp
> MoreSnowWindyand75percentLessView.esp
> MoreRainHeavyandDarker.esp
> 
> *Good Luck Everyone !!!*


Holy crap. Time to get to work.


----------



## mapesdhs

gionight, looking at your pictures in post 8626, I can't help but find myself thinking, if you could find a way to bundle up all those mods
& suchlike into a single download/executable/installer, I'd happily pay a fairly significant sum for something like that, perhaps as much
as the original game. I mean, wow... 8)

What you've done looks better than the Beowulf movie IMO. I wasn't going to buy Skyrim because of the net-connection issues, but
seeing your pics leaves me on the verge of changing my mind...

And ASO7, you keep posting pics like that & I'll end up snogging my monitor.









Ian.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> gionight, looking at your pictures in post 8626, I can't help but find myself thinking, if you could find a way to bundle up all those mods
> & suchlike into a single download/executable/installer, I'd happily pay a fairly significant sum for something like that, perhaps as much
> as the original game. I mean, wow... 8)
> 
> Ian.


Nice thought... except all - if any of those mods - are not his








Plus it's not too hard to install them all, just a bit of patience needed


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> And ASO7, you keep posting pics like that & I'll end up snogging my monitor. biggrin.gif


Girls or landscapes?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls or landscapes?


Unless said girl is fugly, girls 100% of the time!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Hubba hubba.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey Lifeshield, using your ENB. can you help me though, how do I remove those black borders? and which setting do I modify to lower the amount of grain? and perhaps even mess with the colours a bit, are you using a specific app/mod to config it or just alt-tabbing to .ini file


----------



## mapesdhs

Dmz96 writes:
> Nice thought... except all - if any of those mods - are not his









Yeah, I know, just dreaming.







It's a pity there isn't a meta-mod installer'; feed it a list of what one wants and it goes and
downloads them all, installs, etc., all automatically. That'd be cool.

> Plus it's not too hard to install them all, just a bit of patience needed









Patience at my age?







 Ah such optimism, hehe...

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> Unless said girl is fugly, girls 100% of the time!


Definitely! 8)

Ian.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm so happy I upgraded my GPU! I can actually run ENBs now!


----------



## gtarmanrob

nice, which ENB are you running?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey Lifeshield, using your ENB. can you help me though, how do I remove those black borders? and which setting do I modify to lower the amount of grain? and perhaps even mess with the colours a bit, are you using a specific app/mod to config it or just alt-tabbing to .ini file


The 'enbeffect.fx' file contains the code for the Film Grain and Cinematic Bars effects. I don't know the exact line of code, but for the black bars, put a '/' in front of the line that says something like "hd6_vignette". Search for 'grain' in the file and you'll probably find the lines that allow you to adjust the amount of the film grain effect.


----------



## Lifeshield

Spoiler: Unreal Cinema enbeffect.fx



// PRIMARY EFFECT ACTIVATION

#define POSTPROCESS 1 
#define APPLYGAMECOLORCORRECTION 
//#define ENB_FLIPTECHNIQUE 
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// SECONDARY EFFECT ACTIVATION

#define ENABLE_FLIP_INT_EXT_FACTOR 
// #define ENABLE_FLIP_NITE_DAY_FACTOR

#define COLOR_TWEAKS 
// #define COLOR_TWEAKS_DNI 
#define COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT
// #define PALETTE_MIXER

#define USEBLOOM
// #define COMBINE_BLOOM 
// #define DIFFUSE_BLOOM 
#define BLOOM_DEBLUEIFY 
#define BLOOM_CRISP 
// #define BLOOM_SCREEN 
// #define BLOOM_DEFUZZ 
// #define BLOOM_NOBLACK

// #define ROUND_VIGNETTE
#define SEPIATONE 
* #define FILM_GRAIN 
#define LETTERBOX_VIGNETTE * 
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// MODIFY THESE VALUES BELOW TO TWEAK VARIOUS COLOR PROCESSING OPTIONS
// SET ALL VALUES TO 1.0 AND IT WILL GET A "VANILLA LOOKING" COLOR PROCESSING.
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// COLOR_TWEAKS - Color Balance and Brightness, Contrast adjustment

// Red, Green, Blue
float3 rgbd = float3( 1.00, 0.985, 1.00 ); // Day
float3 rgbn = float3( 1.00, 0.985, 1.00 ); // Night
float3 rgbi = float3( 1.00, 0.985, 1.00 ); // Interior

// Change size of keypress dot here, can be 0 to hide it
float dotsize = 0.01;

#ifdef COLOR_TWEAKS_DNI

// If you have set #define COLOR_TWEAKS_DNI, these will be the values to change.
// keypress 2,1: Day, Night Day, Night
float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 1.10, 1.00 ); // Brightness before contrast adjustment
float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 1.10, 1.00 ); // Brightness after contrast adjustment
float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, 0.75, 0.75 ); // Contrast
float4 uctsat = float4( -0.8, 0.2, 1.00, 1.00 ); // Saturation

#else

// If you have set // #define COLOR_TWEAKS, these will be the values to change.
// keypress 1,2: Night, Day Night, Day
float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.90, 1.20 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters before contrast adjustment)
float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.90, 1.20 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters after contrast adjustment)
float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, 0.75, 0.75 ); // Contrast
float4 uctsat = float4( 0.20, -0.80, 1.00, 1.00 ); // Saturation
#endif
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT -

// Red, Green, Blue
float3 dnsatd = float3( 1.0, 1.0, 1.0 ); // Day Saturation
float3 dnsatn = float3( 1.0, 1.0, 1.0 ); // Night Saturation
float3 dnsati = float3( 1.0, 1.0, 1.0 ); // Interior Saturation
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// BLOOM_DEBLUEIFY -
// Red, Green, Blue
float3 bsatd = float3( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Day
float3 bsatn = float3( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Night
float3 bsati = float3( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Interior
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// DIFFUSE BLOOM - More precise bloom that doesn't bloom the whole screen as HD6 bloom tends to do.

//DAY
float REDDay = 1.0; // Controls the red level in the diffuse bloom
float GREENDay = 1.0; // Controls the green level in the diffuse bloom
float BLUEDay = 1.0; // Controls the blue level in the diffuse bloom

float SatDay = 1.0; // Controls the saturation of the diffuse bloom
float LumaDay = 0.333; // Controls the Luminosity/brightness of the diffuse bloom
float PowDay = 0.333; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
float Pow2Day = 0.0001; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible

//NIGHT
float REDNight = 1.0; // Controls the red level in the diffuse bloom
float GREENNight = 1.0; // Controls the green level in the diffuse bloom
float BLUENight = 1.0; // Controls the blue level in the diffuse bloom

float SatNight = 1.0; // Controls the saturation of the diffuse bloom
float LumaNight = 0.333; // Controls the Luminosity/brightness of the diffuse bloom
float PowNight = 0.333; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
float Pow2Night = 0.0001; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible

//Interior 
float REDInterior = 1.0; // Controls the red level in the diffuse bloom
float GREENInterior = 1.0; // Controls the green level in the diffuse bloom
float BLUEInterior = 1.0; // Controls the blue level in the diffuse bloom

float SatInterior = 1.0; // Controls the saturation of the diffuse bloom
float LumaInterior = 0.111; // Controls the Luminosity/brightness of the diffuse bloom
float PowInterior = 0.333; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
float Pow2Interior = 0.0001; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// BLOOM CRISP

//DAY
float3 LumCoeffDay = ( 0.25, 0.20, 0.25 ); // Increases brightness around "bloomy" spots
float3 AvgLuminDay = ( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Increases contrast around "bloomy" spots

float TrigDay = 0.0; // Limits what triggers a bloom
float SBrightDay = 0.7; // Limits bloom to superbright spots only

float CBrightnessDay = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom brightness
float CContrastDay = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom contrast
float CSaturationDay = 0.7; // Adjust the bloom saturation

float BrightnessModDay = 0.23; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
float BrightnessMultDay = 1.4; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used

float CompSBDay = 1.0; // Limits where the bloom will "bloom"
float BloomStrDay = 1.0; // How strong the bloom will be

float BloomBlendDay = 0.6; // How much blend there will be between ENB and Vanilla bloom
float BlendCompDay = 0.7; // Compensate for brightening caused by above bloom blend

//NIGHT
float3 LumCoeffNight = ( 0.25, 0.20, 0.25 );// Increases brightness around "bloomy" spots
float3 AvgLuminNight = ( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Increases contrast around "bloomy" spots

float TrigNight = 0.18; // Limits what triggers a bloom
float SBrightNight = 0.7; // Limits bloom to superbright spots only

float CBrightnessNight = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom brightness
float CContrastNight = 1.1; // Adjust the bloom contrast
float CSaturationNight = 0.8; // Adjust the bloom saturation

float BrightnessModNight = 0.12; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
float BrightnessMultNight = 1.1; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used

float CompSBNight = 1.0; // Limits where the bloom will "bloom"
float BloomStrNight = 1.0; // How strong the bloom will be

float BloomBlendNight = 0.7; // How much blend there will be between ENB and Vanilla bloom
float BlendCompNight = 0.8; // Compensate for brightening caused by above bloom blend

//Interior
float3 LumCoeffInterior = ( 0.25, 0.20, 0.25 ); // Increases brightness around "bloomy" spots
float3 AvgLuminInterior = ( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Increases contrast around "bloomy" spots

float TrigInterior = 0.2; // Limits what triggers a bloom
float SBrightInterior = 0.7; // Limits bloom to superbright spots only

float CBrightnessInterior = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom brightness
float CContrastInterior = 1.5; // Adjust the bloom contrast
float CSaturationInterior = 0.75; // Adjust the bloom saturation

float BrightnessModInterior = 0.075; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
float BrightnessMultInterior = 1.1; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used

float CompSBInterior = 1.0; // Limits where the bloom will "bloom"
float BloomStrInterior = 1.0; // How strong the bloom will be

float BloomBlendInterior = 0.7; // How much blend there will be between ENB and Vanilla bloom
float BlendCompInterior = 0.8; // Compensate for brightening caused by above bloom blend
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// PALETTE MIXER

float palmixDay = 0.8;
float palmixNight = 0.8;
float palmixInterior = 0.8;
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
// Sepia Tone

// Day
float3 fSepiaColorDay = float3( 1.0, 0.85 , 0.7 ); 
float fSepiaDesaturationDay = 0.1; 
float fSepiaExposureDay = 0.75;

// Night
float3 fSepiaColorNight = float3( 1.0, 0.85 , 0.7 ); 
float fSepiaDesaturationNight = 0.1; 
float fSepiaExposureNight = 0.75;

// Interior
float3 fSepiaColorInterior = float3( 1.0, 0.85 , 0.7 ); 
float fSepiaDesaturationInterior = 0.1; 
float fSepiaExposureInterior = 0.75; 
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*// Film Grain*

*// Day
float fGrainIntensityDay = 0.035; 
float fGrainSaturationDay = 0.25; 
float fGrainMotionDay = 0.05; 
// Night.
float fGrainIntensityNight = 0.035; 
float fGrainSaturationNight = 0.25; 
float fGrainMotionNight = 0.05; *

*// Interior.
float fGrainIntensityInterior = 0.035; 
float fGrainSaturationInterior = 0.25; 
float fGrainMotionInterior = 0.05; *
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
// Round Vignette

float rovigpwr = 2; // For Round vignette
float2 sqvigpwr = float2( 0.0, 0.1 ); // For square vignette: (top, bottom)
float vsatstrength = 1.85; // How saturated vignette is
float vignettepow = 1.0; // For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness 
float vstrengthatnight = 0.3; // How strong vignette is at night
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*// Letterbox Vignette*

* float fLetterboxBarHeightDay = 0.0885; 
float fLetterboxBarHeightNight = 0.0885; 
float fLetterboxBarHeightInterior = 0.0885; *
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

float random(in float2 uv)
{
float2 noise = (frac(sin(dot(uv , float2(12.9898,78.233) * 2.0)) * 43758.5453));
return abs(noise.x + noise.y) * 0.5;
}

float smootherstep(float edge0, float edge1, float x)
{
x = saturate((x - edge0)/(edge1 - edge0));
return x*x*(3 - 2*x);
}

//DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING HERE!!+++++++++++++++
// Keyboard controlled temporary variables (in some versions exists in the config file).
// Press and hold key 1,2,3...8 together with PageUp or PageDown to modify. By default all set to 1.0
float4 tempF1; 
float4 tempF2; 
float4 tempF3; 
float4 Timer; 
float4 ScreenSize; 
float ENightDayFactor; 
float EInteriorFactor; 
float EBloomAmount; 
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
#if (POSTPROCESS==1)

//DAY
float EAdaptationMinV1Day = 0.12;
float EAdaptationMaxV1Day = 0.20;

float EToneMappingCurveV1Day = 7;
float EIntensityContrastV1Day = 4;
float EColorSaturationV1Day = 4;
float HCompensateSatV1Day = 1.25;

//NIGHT
float EAdaptationMinV1Night = 0.12;
float EAdaptationMaxV1Night = 0.20;

float EToneMappingCurveV1Night = 7;
float EIntensityContrastV1Night = 4;
float EColorSaturationV1Night = 4;
float HCompensateSatV1Night = 1.00;

//Interior
float EAdaptationMinV1Interior = 0.12;
float EAdaptationMaxV1Interior = 0.20;

float EToneMappingCurveV1Interior = 7;
float EIntensityContrastV1Interior = 4;
float EColorSaturationV1Interior = 4;
float HCompensateSatV1Interior = 1.25;

#endif
//++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



I've bolded the relevant sections to edit. If you want to disable them just comment out the relevant lines in Secondary Effect Activation. If you want to edit them then you'll need to edit the parameters further down.

To edit colours, there's just too much there to mess around with for me to bold everything that's relevant. Not only in this file but also enbbloom.fx and enbpalette.bmp.

I don't use any app, I just alt tab to the ini files.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The 'enbeffect.fx' file contains the code for the Film Grain and Cinematic Bars effects. I don't know the exact line of code, but for the black bars, put a '/' in front of the line that says something like "hd6_vignette". Search for 'grain' in the file and you'll probably find the lines that allow you to adjust the amount of the film grain effect.


While there's portions of HD6 code still present in the enbeffect.fx file the majority of it isn't really HD6 anymore as it has been very heavily modified and added to. The Cinematic Letterbox Vignette specifically now has it's own coding instead of using the HD6 Vignette code as before, same with most other effects due to day night and interior separation (hence the DNI naming). I think the main thing still left in their is the HD6 Bloom but it's not really even needed now as you can just use the new Diffuse code (which I'll likely port over to in the future).

It's a bit like the Call of Duty engine being based on the Quake engine, only not really being the Quake engine anymore due to the sheer amount of stuff edited and replaced. Some of the newer versions of this file you probably wouldn't even recognise due to the amount of stuff that's been tweaked and added to.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unreal Cinema enbeffect.fx
> 
> 
> 
> // PRIMARY EFFECT ACTIVATION
> #define POSTPROCESS 1
> 
> #define APPLYGAMECOLORCORRECTION
> 
> //#define ENB_FLIPTECHNIQUE
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // SECONDARY EFFECT ACTIVATION
> #define ENABLE_FLIP_INT_EXT_FACTOR
> 
> // #define ENABLE_FLIP_NITE_DAY_FACTOR
> 
> #define COLOR_TWEAKS
> 
> // #define COLOR_TWEAKS_DNI
> 
> #define COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT
> 
> // #define PALETTE_MIXER
> 
> #define USEBLOOM
> 
> // #define COMBINE_BLOOM
> 
> // #define DIFFUSE_BLOOM
> 
> #define BLOOM_DEBLUEIFY
> 
> #define BLOOM_CRISP
> 
> // #define BLOOM_SCREEN
> 
> // #define BLOOM_DEFUZZ
> 
> // #define BLOOM_NOBLACK
> 
> // #define ROUND_VIGNETTE
> 
> #define SEPIATONE
> * #define FILM_GRAIN
> 
> #define LETTERBOX_VIGNETTE *
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // MODIFY THESE VALUES BELOW TO TWEAK VARIOUS COLOR PROCESSING OPTIONS
> 
> // SET ALL VALUES TO 1.0 AND IT WILL GET A "VANILLA LOOKING" COLOR PROCESSING.
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // COLOR_TWEAKS - Color Balance and Brightness, Contrast adjustment
> // Red, Green, Blue
> 
> float3 rgbd = float3( 1.00, 0.985, 1.00 ); // Day
> 
> float3 rgbn = float3( 1.00, 0.985, 1.00 ); // Night
> 
> float3 rgbi = float3( 1.00, 0.985, 1.00 ); // Interior
> // Change size of keypress dot here, can be 0 to hide it
> 
> float dotsize = 0.01;
> 
> #ifdef COLOR_TWEAKS_DNI
> // If you have set #define COLOR_TWEAKS_DNI, these will be the values to change.
> 
> // keypress 2,1: Day, Night Day, Night
> 
> float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 1.10, 1.00 ); // Brightness before contrast adjustment
> 
> float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 1.10, 1.00 ); // Brightness after contrast adjustment
> 
> float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, 0.75, 0.75 ); // Contrast
> 
> float4 uctsat = float4( -0.8, 0.2, 1.00, 1.00 ); // Saturation
> #else
> // If you have set // #define COLOR_TWEAKS, these will be the values to change.
> 
> // keypress 1,2: Night, Day Night, Day
> 
> float4 uctbrt1 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.90, 1.20 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters before contrast adjustment)
> 
> float4 uctbrt2 = float4( 0.30, 0.30, 0.90, 1.20 ); // Brightness Night, Day (Alters after contrast adjustment)
> 
> float4 uctcon = float4( 0.90, 0.90, 0.75, 0.75 ); // Contrast
> 
> float4 uctsat = float4( 0.20, -0.80, 1.00, 1.00 ); // Saturation
> 
> #endif
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // COLORSAT_DAYNIGHT -
> // Red, Green, Blue
> 
> float3 dnsatd = float3( 1.0, 1.0, 1.0 ); // Day Saturation
> 
> float3 dnsatn = float3( 1.0, 1.0, 1.0 ); // Night Saturation
> 
> float3 dnsati = float3( 1.0, 1.0, 1.0 ); // Interior Saturation
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // BLOOM_DEBLUEIFY -
> 
> // Red, Green, Blue
> 
> float3 bsatd = float3( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Day
> 
> float3 bsatn = float3( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Night
> 
> float3 bsati = float3( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Interior
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // DIFFUSE BLOOM - More precise bloom that doesn't bloom the whole screen as HD6 bloom tends to do.
> //DAY
> 
> float REDDay = 1.0; // Controls the red level in the diffuse bloom
> 
> float GREENDay = 1.0; // Controls the green level in the diffuse bloom
> 
> float BLUEDay = 1.0; // Controls the blue level in the diffuse bloom
> float SatDay = 1.0; // Controls the saturation of the diffuse bloom
> 
> float LumaDay = 0.333; // Controls the Luminosity/brightness of the diffuse bloom
> 
> float PowDay = 0.333; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
> 
> float Pow2Day = 0.0001; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
> 
> //NIGHT
> 
> float REDNight = 1.0; // Controls the red level in the diffuse bloom
> 
> float GREENNight = 1.0; // Controls the green level in the diffuse bloom
> 
> float BLUENight = 1.0; // Controls the blue level in the diffuse bloom
> float SatNight = 1.0; // Controls the saturation of the diffuse bloom
> 
> float LumaNight = 0.333; // Controls the Luminosity/brightness of the diffuse bloom
> 
> float PowNight = 0.333; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
> 
> float Pow2Night = 0.0001; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
> 
> //Interior
> 
> float REDInterior = 1.0; // Controls the red level in the diffuse bloom
> 
> float GREENInterior = 1.0; // Controls the green level in the diffuse bloom
> 
> float BLUEInterior = 1.0; // Controls the blue level in the diffuse bloom
> float SatInterior = 1.0; // Controls the saturation of the diffuse bloom
> 
> float LumaInterior = 0.111; // Controls the Luminosity/brightness of the diffuse bloom
> 
> float PowInterior = 0.333; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
> 
> float Pow2Interior = 0.0001; // Dampens the bloom, making it less visible
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // BLOOM CRISP
> //DAY
> 
> float3 LumCoeffDay = ( 0.25, 0.20, 0.25 ); // Increases brightness around "bloomy" spots
> 
> float3 AvgLuminDay = ( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Increases contrast around "bloomy" spots
> 
> float TrigDay = 0.0; // Limits what triggers a bloom
> 
> float SBrightDay = 0.7; // Limits bloom to superbright spots only
> float CBrightnessDay = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom brightness
> 
> float CContrastDay = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom contrast
> 
> float CSaturationDay = 0.7; // Adjust the bloom saturation
> float BrightnessModDay = 0.23; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
> 
> float BrightnessMultDay = 1.4; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
> 
> float CompSBDay = 1.0; // Limits where the bloom will "bloom"
> 
> float BloomStrDay = 1.0; // How strong the bloom will be
> float BloomBlendDay = 0.6; // How much blend there will be between ENB and Vanilla bloom
> 
> float BlendCompDay = 0.7; // Compensate for brightening caused by above bloom blend
> 
> //NIGHT
> 
> float3 LumCoeffNight = ( 0.25, 0.20, 0.25 );// Increases brightness around "bloomy" spots
> 
> float3 AvgLuminNight = ( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Increases contrast around "bloomy" spots
> 
> float TrigNight = 0.18; // Limits what triggers a bloom
> 
> float SBrightNight = 0.7; // Limits bloom to superbright spots only
> float CBrightnessNight = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom brightness
> 
> float CContrastNight = 1.1; // Adjust the bloom contrast
> 
> float CSaturationNight = 0.8; // Adjust the bloom saturation
> float BrightnessModNight = 0.12; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
> 
> float BrightnessMultNight = 1.1; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
> float CompSBNight = 1.0; // Limits where the bloom will "bloom"
> 
> float BloomStrNight = 1.0; // How strong the bloom will be
> float BloomBlendNight = 0.7; // How much blend there will be between ENB and Vanilla bloom
> 
> float BlendCompNight = 0.8; // Compensate for brightening caused by above bloom blend
> 
> //Interior
> 
> float3 LumCoeffInterior = ( 0.25, 0.20, 0.25 ); // Increases brightness around "bloomy" spots
> 
> float3 AvgLuminInterior = ( 0.5, 0.45, 0.5 ); // Increases contrast around "bloomy" spots
> 
> float TrigInterior = 0.2; // Limits what triggers a bloom
> 
> float SBrightInterior = 0.7; // Limits bloom to superbright spots only
> float CBrightnessInterior = 1.0; // Adjust the bloom brightness
> 
> float CContrastInterior = 1.5; // Adjust the bloom contrast
> 
> float CSaturationInterior = 0.75; // Adjust the bloom saturation
> float BrightnessModInterior = 0.075; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
> 
> float BrightnessMultInterior = 1.1; // Compensate the brightness when no bloom is used
> float CompSBInterior = 1.0; // Limits where the bloom will "bloom"
> 
> float BloomStrInterior = 1.0; // How strong the bloom will be
> float BloomBlendInterior = 0.7; // How much blend there will be between ENB and Vanilla bloom
> 
> float BlendCompInterior = 0.8; // Compensate for brightening caused by above bloom blend
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // PALETTE MIXER
> float palmixDay = 0.8;
> 
> float palmixNight = 0.8;
> 
> float palmixInterior = 0.8;
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // Sepia Tone
> // Day
> 
> float3 fSepiaColorDay = float3( 1.0, 0.85 , 0.7 );
> 
> float fSepiaDesaturationDay = 0.1;
> 
> float fSepiaExposureDay = 0.75;
> // Night
> 
> float3 fSepiaColorNight = float3( 1.0, 0.85 , 0.7 );
> 
> float fSepiaDesaturationNight = 0.1;
> 
> float fSepiaExposureNight = 0.75;
> // Interior
> 
> float3 fSepiaColorInterior = float3( 1.0, 0.85 , 0.7 );
> 
> float fSepiaDesaturationInterior = 0.1;
> 
> float fSepiaExposureInterior = 0.75;
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> *// Film Grain*
> *// Day
> 
> float fGrainIntensityDay = 0.035;
> 
> float fGrainSaturationDay = 0.25;
> 
> float fGrainMotionDay = 0.05;
> 
> // Night.
> 
> float fGrainIntensityNight = 0.035;
> 
> float fGrainSaturationNight = 0.25;
> 
> float fGrainMotionNight = 0.05; *
> *// Interior.
> 
> float fGrainIntensityInterior = 0.035;
> 
> float fGrainSaturationInterior = 0.25;
> 
> float fGrainMotionInterior = 0.05; *
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> // Round Vignette
> float rovigpwr = 2; // For Round vignette
> 
> float2 sqvigpwr = float2( 0.0, 0.1 ); // For square vignette: (top, bottom)
> 
> float vsatstrength = 1.85; // How saturated vignette is
> 
> float vignettepow = 1.0; // For Round vignette, higher pushes it to the corners and increases contrast/sharpness
> 
> float vstrengthatnight = 0.3; // How strong vignette is at night
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> *// Letterbox Vignette*
> * float fLetterboxBarHeightDay = 0.0885;
> 
> float fLetterboxBarHeightNight = 0.0885;
> 
> float fLetterboxBarHeightInterior = 0.0885; *
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> float random(in float2 uv)
> 
> {
> 
> float2 noise = (frac(sin(dot(uv , float2(12.9898,78.233) * 2.0)) * 43758.5453));
> 
> return abs(noise.x + noise.y) * 0.5;
> 
> }
> float smootherstep(float edge0, float edge1, float x)
> 
> {
> 
> x = saturate((x - edge0)/(edge1 - edge0));
> 
> return x*x*(3 - 2*x);
> 
> }
> //DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING HERE!!+++++++++++++++
> 
> // Keyboard controlled temporary variables (in some versions exists in the config file).
> 
> // Press and hold key 1,2,3...8 together with PageUp or PageDown to modify. By default all set to 1.0
> 
> float4 tempF1;
> 
> float4 tempF2;
> 
> float4 tempF3;
> 
> float4 Timer;
> 
> float4 ScreenSize;
> 
> float ENightDayFactor;
> 
> float EInteriorFactor;
> 
> float EBloomAmount;
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> #if (POSTPROCESS==1)
> //DAY
> 
> float EAdaptationMinV1Day = 0.12;
> 
> float EAdaptationMaxV1Day = 0.20;
> float EToneMappingCurveV1Day = 7;
> 
> float EIntensityContrastV1Day = 4;
> 
> float EColorSaturationV1Day = 4;
> 
> float HCompensateSatV1Day = 1.25;
> //NIGHT
> 
> float EAdaptationMinV1Night = 0.12;
> 
> float EAdaptationMaxV1Night = 0.20;
> float EToneMappingCurveV1Night = 7;
> 
> float EIntensityContrastV1Night = 4;
> 
> float EColorSaturationV1Night = 4;
> 
> float HCompensateSatV1Night = 1.00;
> //Interior
> 
> float EAdaptationMinV1Interior = 0.12;
> 
> float EAdaptationMaxV1Interior = 0.20;
> float EToneMappingCurveV1Interior = 7;
> 
> float EIntensityContrastV1Interior = 4;
> 
> float EColorSaturationV1Interior = 4;
> 
> float HCompensateSatV1Interior = 1.25;
> #endif
> 
> //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> I've bolded the relevant sections to edit. If you want to disable them just comment out the relevant lines in Secondary Effect Activation. If you want to edit them then you'll need to edit the parameters further down.
> 
> To edit colours, there's just too much there to mess around with for me to bold everything that's relevant. Not only in this file but also enbbloom.fx and enbpalette.bmp.
> 
> I don't use any app, I just alt tab to the ini files.


Sweet, learn something everyday







I'll be messing with this later


----------



## Mopar63

Image quality wizards I need your help. I am wanting to show off a build at a local LAN party and want to use Skyrim. I am looking to get those amazing image qualities so many of you have shown here. The system will be ion an i5 3550 @ 3.9GHz with a 7950 for video. I will start from scratch so can someone pleawe give me a mod list that is about the uimage qaulity alone. Not needing new weapons and armors for this. Just want the game to look the best possible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Image quality wizards I need your help. I am wanting to show off a build at a local LAN party and want to use Skyrim. I am looking to get those amazing image qualities so many of you have shown here. The system will be ion an i5 3550 @ 3.9GHz with a 7950 for video. I will start from scratch so can someone pleawe give me a mod list that is about the uimage qaulity alone. Not needing new weapons and armors for this. Just want the game to look the best possible.


What kind of screen shots will you be taking? Landscapes? Indoors? Outdoors? Combat?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What kind of screen shots will you be taking? Landscapes? Indoors? Outdoors? Combat?


It's not for screenshots, it's for a live running build at a LAN.

With using a similar setup I'll throw up a modified version of my mod list that should suit what you are looking to do.



Spoiler: UW's Mod List



[World]

Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized
No stretching
Better Dynamic Snow
SMIM
Skyrim HD
Serious HD
Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak
AoF Detailed Mountains
High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains
Hectrol Caves Deluxe
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Trees HD
HQLOD (Serious HD)
Ultimate Lush Overhaul
Natural Grass
Realistic Mushrooms
W.A.T.E.R
Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)
Real Snow
Enhanced Night Sky (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)
Moon Size Tweaks (x0.5)
Vibrant Auroras
Realistic Smoke and Embers
Quality Snowflakes
HD Enhanced Terrain
Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition
HiRes Legible Road Signs
Pilgrims Delight High Hrothgar Shrine Textures
HQ Towns and Villages
AoF Farmhouses
Chimneys for Skyrim
Visible Windows*
Windmills Resized
Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ
Beautiful Whiterun
Better Shadowmarks
Revamped Exterior Fog
Lightning During Storms
More Immersive Dawnguard Entrance
Oblivion Gates
Distant Decal Fix
Solstheim Landscape
Dramatic Clouds
The 418th Step
Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs

[Interiors]

Detailed Rugs
Design of the Nords Banners
Better Bedrolls
Detailed Chests
HD Baskets Retex
HD Linens
HD Misc
HD Ore and Ingots
HD Sacks
High Quality Food and Ingredients
High QUality Skyrim Map V2
Not Really HD Keys
Not Really HD Display Case
Real Effect Candle
Realistic Instruments
Realistic Paper
Septim HD
Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar
Lockpick Inventory Model
Tobes Highres Textures (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only)
Skyrim Project Optimization
Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored

[Dungeons]

Re-Defined Dungeons
Ruins Clutter
Dragon Glyphs HD
Finer Dust
Better Bones
Ash Pile Retex
Intricate Spider Webs
Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines
Mystery Modders Shrines
BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions
Ultimate HD Torch
New Thinner Torch

[NPC's + Animals]

Better Beast Races
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack
Bellyaches Dragon Replacer
Bloody Dragon Bones
Beast Skeletons
83 Willows 101 Bugs HD
Pondfish Retexture
Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement
Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak
Frost Atronach Retex
AIMP Antz in my Pantz
New Children
Thanatos Dragon
HD Rabbits Plus
Birds of Skyrim
Birds and Flocks
Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture

[Character]
XCE Xenius Character Enhancement
XCE Dawnguard
Coverwomen (Look 3 for UNP)
CoverKhajlits
Better Males (Face & Body)
Beards
No More Blocky Faces
Better Freckles
Brows
Eyebrows Match Hair
Natural Eyes*
AoF Believeable Hair
More Realistic Hair
DIMONIZED - UNP
XCE - Warpaint and Dirt
High Res Tints for Beasts
Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips
Better Makeup for SKSE - High Res Tint Masks
Realistic Teeth
Female Vampires have Fangs
Etheral Elven Overhaul
Realistic Teeth EEO Patch

[Animations]

Better Turn and Pose plus Fix
Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix
dD No Spinning Death Animation
No Twitching Dragon Animation

[Misc Attire]

Cloaks of Skyrim
Winter is Coming + CoS Patch
Better Circlets HQ
Jewels of the Nord
Improved Footwraps for Females
Improved NPC Clothing
Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile
Wear Circlets with Hoods

[Armour]

aMidianBorn Book of Silence

Shield of Ysgramor

Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood

Nightingale Prime HD

Perfect Legionaire plus Gladius & Shield
Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask
Improved Closed Faced Helmets

Horse Armour for Skyrim

[Weapons]

aMidianBorn Book of Silence
Greatsword Sheathes

[Followers]

83 Willows Jenassa

[Fix]

Compatibility Patches

[Effects]

Enhanced Lights and FX
Interior Dungeon Fog Remover
Cinematic Fire Effects
Ultimate HD Fire Spells
Deadly Spell Impacts
No Radial Blur
Footprints
Shooting Stars
Rainbows
Burn Freeze Shock Effects
Enhanced Blood Textures

Improved Weapon Impact Effects

[Audio]

Ambient Seagulls
Activate Fail Noise Removal
Better Animal Footsteps
Better Horse Pain Sounds
Better Weapon Swing Sounds
Clanking Armour
FSS - Better Bards
Heart of the Beast (Aggressive)
Immersive Thunder
Improved Combat Sounds
Roosters At Dawn
Smooth Blade - Draw & Sheathe
Thundering Shouts
Ultra Realistic Bow Sounds
Ultra Realistic Crossbow Sounds
Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge

[Interfaces]

High Quality 3D Map
A Quality World Map
Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather
Skill Interface Retexture
SkyUI
iHUD
Simple Crosshair
Smaller Cursor
No Menu or Loading Smoke

[Misc]
Enhanced Third Person Camera

[ENB]
ENB Profile of choice
Mindflux Particle Patch



Test for performance and if you struggle then use Texture Optimizer and tweak the ini's a little.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's not for screenshots, it's for a live running build at a LAN.


Ah ok. So really he's looking for texture replacers. Does the poster also what his people to look different too? Most mods make them very un-Skyrim like with the smooth skin textures and what not.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ah ok. So really he's looking for texture replacers. Does the poster also what his people to look different too? Most mods make them very un-Skyrim like with the smooth skin textures and what not.


I think some better detail on the people would be awesome. The key is to make the game look as good as possible while still being playable. If I need the extra horsepower it looks like I can move over a 7970 6 Gig card is needed.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> nice, which ENB are you running?


A fellow OCN member's ENB: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey Lifeshield cheers for the tips on how to remove film grain and black borders. will have more of a play when im home, but im pretty impressed with Unreal Cinema right now







just have to see if my gtx680m on my new notebook can handle it.

I turn off ambient occlusion (which is SSAO correct?) because was a bit too blurry for me.


----------



## ASO7

Another no-lore-friendly girl


----------



## Maian

Skjor is looking a little suspicious back there...


----------



## DizzlePro

hey, does anyone know what this armour is?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1387681/flags/LL


----------



## modinn

Quick picture I took while working a new build of Skyrim. Decided to nuke my folder and start all over again







So far so good, and I'm getting 60 fps almost everywhere. Using a custom ENB.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Hey all, new member to the forum, but I've been following this thread for a while now and thought I'd submit a few of my own shots. Using LifeShield's Unreal Cinema with a few tweaks and ELFX.

Going for a dip.


A song of fire, or ice?


Quite colorful for something called Bleak Falls


Bleak Falls Word Wall


No mammoths were harmed in the taking of this screenshot


Having a cup of tea with a friend


My new friend. Mr. Bo'Jangles


DragonsReach


You're being watched


Best mod ever. Devine Punishment for mention of an arrow to the knee


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey, does anyone know what this armour is?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1387681/flags/LL


Nordic.....


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey, does anyone know what this armour is?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1387681/flags/LL


It's the Nordic Carved armor from the Dragonborn DLC.
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Nordic_Carved_Armor


----------



## Mopar63

Wow, seriously no one will provide their Texture mod list???


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Wow, seriously no one will provide their Texture mod list???


I added a suitable mod list for you a few posts back.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Wow, seriously no one will provide their Texture mod list???


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8680#post_19730072


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Image quality wizards I need your help. I am wanting to show off a build at a local LAN party and want to use Skyrim. I am looking to get those amazing image qualities so many of you have shown here. The system will be ion an i5 3550 @ 3.9GHz with a 7950 for video. I will start from scratch so can someone pleawe give me a mod list that is about the uimage qaulity alone. Not needing new weapons and armors for this. Just want the game to look the best possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's not for screenshots, it's for a live running build at a LAN.
> 
> With using a similar setup I'll throw up a modified version of my mod list that should suit what you are looking to do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UW's Mod List
> 
> 
> 
> [World]
> Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized
> 
> No stretching
> 
> Better Dynamic Snow
> 
> SMIM
> 
> Skyrim HD
> 
> Serious HD
> 
> Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak
> 
> AoF Detailed Mountains
> 
> High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains
> 
> Hectrol Caves Deluxe
> 
> Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture
> 
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul
> 
> Trees HD
> 
> HQLOD (Serious HD)
> 
> Ultimate Lush Overhaul
> 
> Natural Grass
> 
> Realistic Mushrooms
> 
> W.A.T.E.R
> 
> Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)
> 
> Real Snow
> 
> Enhanced Night Sky (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)
> 
> Moon Size Tweaks (x0.5)
> 
> Vibrant Auroras
> 
> Realistic Smoke and Embers
> 
> Quality Snowflakes
> 
> HD Enhanced Terrain
> 
> Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition
> 
> HiRes Legible Road Signs
> 
> Pilgrims Delight High Hrothgar Shrine Textures
> 
> HQ Towns and Villages
> 
> AoF Farmhouses
> 
> Chimneys for Skyrim
> 
> Visible Windows*
> 
> Windmills Resized
> 
> Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ
> 
> Beautiful Whiterun
> 
> Better Shadowmarks
> 
> Revamped Exterior Fog
> 
> Lightning During Storms
> 
> More Immersive Dawnguard Entrance
> 
> Oblivion Gates
> 
> Distant Decal Fix
> 
> Solstheim Landscape
> 
> Dramatic Clouds
> 
> The 418th Step
> 
> Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs
> 
> [Interiors]
> Detailed Rugs
> 
> Design of the Nords Banners
> 
> Better Bedrolls
> 
> Detailed Chests
> 
> HD Baskets Retex
> 
> HD Linens
> 
> HD Misc
> 
> HD Ore and Ingots
> 
> HD Sacks
> 
> High Quality Food and Ingredients
> 
> High QUality Skyrim Map V2
> 
> Not Really HD Keys
> 
> Not Really HD Display Case
> 
> Real Effect Candle
> 
> Realistic Instruments
> 
> Realistic Paper
> 
> Septim HD
> 
> Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar
> 
> Lockpick Inventory Model
> 
> Tobes Highres Textures (overwrite Bethesda High Res Optimized only)
> 
> Skyrim Project Optimization
> 
> Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored
> 
> [Dungeons]
> Re-Defined Dungeons
> 
> Ruins Clutter
> 
> Dragon Glyphs HD
> 
> Finer Dust
> 
> Better Bones
> 
> Ash Pile Retex
> 
> Intricate Spider Webs
> 
> Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines
> 
> Mystery Modders Shrines
> 
> BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions
> 
> Ultimate HD Torch
> 
> New Thinner Torch
> 
> [NPC's + Animals]
> Better Beast Races
> 
> Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack
> 
> Bellyaches Dragon Replacer
> 
> Bloody Dragon Bones
> 
> Beast Skeletons
> 
> 83 Willows 101 Bugs HD
> 
> Pondfish Retexture
> 
> Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement
> 
> Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak
> 
> Frost Atronach Retex
> 
> AIMP Antz in my Pantz
> 
> New Children
> 
> Thanatos Dragon
> 
> HD Rabbits Plus
> 
> Birds of Skyrim
> 
> Birds and Flocks
> 
> Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture
> 
> [Character]
> 
> XCE Xenius Character Enhancement
> 
> XCE Dawnguard
> 
> Coverwomen (Look 3 for UNP)
> 
> CoverKhajlits
> 
> Better Males (Face & Body)
> 
> Beards
> 
> No More Blocky Faces
> 
> Better Freckles
> 
> Brows
> 
> Eyebrows Match Hair
> 
> Natural Eyes*
> 
> AoF Believeable Hair
> 
> More Realistic Hair
> 
> DIMONIZED - UNP
> 
> XCE - Warpaint and Dirt
> 
> High Res Tints for Beasts
> 
> Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips
> 
> Better Makeup for SKSE - High Res Tint Masks
> 
> Realistic Teeth
> 
> Female Vampires have Fangs
> 
> Etheral Elven Overhaul
> 
> Realistic Teeth EEO Patch
> 
> [Animations]
> Better Turn and Pose plus Fix
> 
> Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix
> 
> dD No Spinning Death Animation
> 
> No Twitching Dragon Animation
> 
> [Misc Attire]
> Cloaks of Skyrim
> 
> Winter is Coming + CoS Patch
> 
> Better Circlets HQ
> 
> Jewels of the Nord
> 
> Improved Footwraps for Females
> 
> Improved NPC Clothing
> 
> Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile
> 
> Wear Circlets with Hoods
> 
> [Armour]
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence
> Shield of Ysgramor
> Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood
> Nightingale Prime HD
> Perfect Legionaire plus Gladius & Shield
> 
> Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask
> 
> Improved Closed Faced Helmets
> Horse Armour for Skyrim
> 
> [Weapons]
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence
> 
> Greatsword Sheathes
> 
> [Followers]
> 83 Willows Jenassa
> 
> [Fix]
> Compatibility Patches
> 
> [Effects]
> Enhanced Lights and FX
> 
> Interior Dungeon Fog Remover
> 
> Cinematic Fire Effects
> 
> Ultimate HD Fire Spells
> 
> Deadly Spell Impacts
> 
> No Radial Blur
> 
> Footprints
> 
> Shooting Stars
> 
> Rainbows
> 
> Burn Freeze Shock Effects
> 
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Improved Weapon Impact Effects
> 
> [Audio]
> Ambient Seagulls
> 
> Activate Fail Noise Removal
> 
> Better Animal Footsteps
> 
> Better Horse Pain Sounds
> 
> Better Weapon Swing Sounds
> 
> Clanking Armour
> 
> FSS - Better Bards
> 
> Heart of the Beast (Aggressive)
> 
> Immersive Thunder
> 
> Improved Combat Sounds
> 
> Roosters At Dawn
> 
> Smooth Blade - Draw & Sheathe
> 
> Thundering Shouts
> 
> Ultra Realistic Bow Sounds
> 
> Ultra Realistic Crossbow Sounds
> 
> Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge
> 
> [Interfaces]
> High Quality 3D Map
> 
> A Quality World Map
> 
> Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather
> 
> Skill Interface Retexture
> 
> SkyUI
> 
> iHUD
> 
> Simple Crosshair
> 
> Smaller Cursor
> 
> No Menu or Loading Smoke
> [Misc]
> 
> Enhanced Third Person Camera
> 
> [ENB]
> 
> ENB Profile of choice
> 
> Mindflux Particle Patch
> 
> 
> 
> Test for performance and if you struggle then use Texture Optimizer and tweak the ini's a little.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Skjor is looking a little suspicious back there...


Also notice how his hand appears to be digging into his crotch, and it's in a fist. Hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I added a suitable mod list for you a few posts back.


Lifeshield, I am so sorry, I missed the spoiler link, THANK YOU...


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures


Light sabers... totally fair.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Light sabers... totally fair.


My thoughts exactly the first time I played a tabletop game of Star Wars, where half the playable classes have nothing to do with the force.

Smuggler: "Ooooo! I've got blasters, all kinds of blasters and lasers and things that shine!"

Jedi: "I can Force Disarm you 3 times a turn from 100 feet away."

Pilot: "I've got a ship with giant lazors and fancy missiles."

Jedi: "Allow me to deviate the course of 7 meteorites in your direction from the safety of the deck of a battlecruiser, where I quietly watch as your burning carcass careens helplessly into the hull like a bug on a windshield"

Soldier: "Guns and Grenades and Personal Shields! I am an army of .78 after cybertronic implants!"

Jedi: "Why are you here?...."

Soldier: "......"


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Another no-lore-friendly girl


A barbie doll in Skyrim?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Sexy, very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm so happy I upgraded my GPU! I can actually run ENBs now!


That pie looks real enough to eat!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Haha lightsabers, classic. I had that mod but it was just too weird.

Finally got skyrim on my notebook, and downloaded all the STEP mods I need/want. Tomorrow is install and fresh start day. Redguard with jetblack demon eyes and dreadlocks. Have too.


----------



## xvince1

What a wonderfull game almost 2 year old.













I Very like lush grass / more forest / Flora Overhaul / sweetFX


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> What a wonderfull game almost 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Very like lush grass / more forest / Flora Overhaul / sweetFX


Great pics mate!


----------



## xvince1

Thank's MetallicAcid !

Two years later, I'm still amazed by this piece of software...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> Thank's MetallicAcid !
> 
> Two years later, I'm still amazed by this piece of software...


Me too man! I cannot wait until my PC build is completed so I can have a fresh start with Skyrim









New ENB here I come!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## AbdullahG

UGH! I cannot find an ENB I like! Anyone have any recommendations? Nothing that would kill my performance significantly though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> UGH! I cannot find an ENB I like! Anyone have any recommendations? Nothing that would kill my performance significantly though.


Start with one close to your liking as a base then mod it.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

My battle against "Vokun the Dragon Priest"

Plot: High Ruins Gate Catacombs in Vokun's Throne Room

I told Lydia to stay at the entrance of door of Vokun's Throne Room. I closed the secondary Nordic gate.

Then this happens.... 3 times to finish the battle.













Mods used in this fight: Magic Duel Reborn http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34583/ Unreal Cinema The Director's Cut ENB w/o Letterbox http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34127

85% to initiate combat. Expert Difficulty. Lvl 34 Pure Mage using Shock. Used Iron Flesh, armor rating of approximately 330. Dragon Skin Power used.


----------



## Bart

Holy crap! I had no idea you could make Skyrim look that pretty! I thought the high res DLC was pretty, but some screens in here are making me want to replay this game!


----------



## Ganf

We need to beg a moderator to give control of this thread over to lifeshield or someone equally enthusiastic. There have been so many good mods mentioned in this thread that no one can find because they're scattered throughout the 8700 posts. Having a list of links in the OP could be definitive in helping a lot of people enjoy the game.

Note: I'm not saying you should spend the next week combing through the thread compiling them all Lifeshield. I know you've got a good portion of them bookmarked, and that'd be an awesome start. And I'm not asking you to post more links at the bottom of the thread, you've already done that 216 times.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> We need to beg a moderator to give control of this thread over to lifeshield or someone equally enthusiastic. There have been so many good mods mentioned in this thread that no one can find because they're scattered throughout the 8700 posts. Having a list of links in the OP could be definitive in helping a lot of people enjoy the game.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying you should spend the next week combing through the thread compiling them all Lifeshield. I know you've got a good portion of them bookmarked, and that'd be an awesome start. And I'm not asking you to post more links at the bottom of the thread, you've already done that 216 times.


I'd be more than happy to take over the OP if needs be. Would be good to have information there regarding installation of mods and Injectors, etc aswell as downsampling and other useful information that would be beneficial to people who like doing screenarchery in Skyrim. Send a PM to one of the mods and see what they can do.

Thanks for your vote, lol.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> My battle against "Vokun the Dragon Priest"
> 
> Plot: High Ruins Gate Catacombs in Vokun's Throne Room
> 
> I told Lydia to stay at the entrance of door of Vokun's Throne Room. I closed the secondary Nordic gate.
> 
> Then this happens.... 3 times to finish the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods used in this fight: Magic Duel Reborn http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34583/ Unreal Cinema The Director's Cut ENB w/o Letterbox http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34127
> 
> 85% to initiate combat. Expert Difficulty. Lvl 34 Pure Mage using Shock. Used Iron Flesh, armor rating of approximately 330. Dragon Skin Power used.


Them lens flares.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> We need to beg a moderator to give control of this thread over to lifeshield or someone equally enthusiastic. There have been so many good mods mentioned in this thread that no one can find because they're scattered throughout the 8700 posts. Having a list of links in the OP could be definitive in helping a lot of people enjoy the game.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying you should spend the next week combing through the thread compiling them all Lifeshield. I know you've got a good portion of them bookmarked, and that'd be an awesome start. And I'm not asking you to post more links at the bottom of the thread, you've already done that 216 times.


It would be AWESOME to have a mod list in the OP. I just discovered this thread, and it's almost 900 pages long, so finding this stuff is painful, but doable.







A master list in the first post of the thread would be a great help.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Trying out some new tweaks.


----------



## Siigari

Okay, so I am thinking about reinstalling Skyrim now and doing some serious modding. I did a little a while ago but since then I got a new CPU. I'm wondering if my sig rig will be able to handle the quality you guys are regularly displaying in screenshots here.

Thanks.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Okay, so I am thinking about reinstalling Skyrim now and doing some serious modding. I did a little a while ago but since then I got a new CPU. I'm wondering if my sig rig will be able to handle the quality you guys are regularly displaying in screenshots here.
> 
> Thanks.


Personally, I don't think you'd have much of a problem. The only exception would be your VRAM. My game is heavily modded, many graphical and texture enhancements + and I'm easily reaching 3GB of VRAM usage during gameplay. But I've read and seen screenshots from many a person on this thread that have the same card as you and still have a great looking game. Besides, there aren't too many people I know of like me. I've probably spent twice the hours modding and tweaking my game then I have playing it. And I've easily put 800+ hours into gameplay.


----------



## Siigari

How is VRAM going to affect my modding experience and gameplay?

(serious question)


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> How is VRAM going to affect my modding experience and gameplay?
> 
> (serious question)


Lots of high-res textures will max out your card's VRAM. When that happens, your fps slows to a crawl (1-2 frames per second). With that said, you can still support 2K textures for all weapons/armor, while running 1K textures on the environment (buildings, landscape, etc.) and pretty much come up to the limit. For the environments, I stayed with the official High-Res DLC that Bethesda released, and used uncompressed, higher quality bump maps for it (by Yuril), such as his Bumpy Cities pack (among others).

EDIT: Also, _THIS_ mod is good for increasing FPS in places like the Rift.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> How is VRAM going to affect my modding experience and gameplay?
> 
> (serious question)


VRAM is very important. Skyrim will utilize w/e VRAM is available for the textures in the game. When I had my GTX 470, the 1.28GB VRAM was always maxed and caused crashes after an hour. I was running over a hundred mod though. I'd recommend using the Official HD Texture DLC with Skyrim HD 2K. That'll cover every texture, and still make your game look great. Climates of Tamriel is a nice lighting and weather mod. PrOPAs ENB goes nicely with it, and doesn't seem as resource hungry as most ENBs.

Skyrim HD Textures: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607
Climates of Tamriel: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802
prOPAs ENB: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202

Once you have those installed, run SMCO to optimize your textures:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13529

I'll post screenshots later to show you how my game looks like with those mods (if you are interested).


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> VRAM is very important. Skyrim will utilize w/e VRAM is available for the textures in the game. When I had my GTX 470, the 1.28GB VRAM was always maxed and caused crashes after an hour. I was running over a hundred mod though. I'd recommend using the Official HD Texture DLC with Skyrim HD 2K. That'll cover every texture, and still make your game look great. Climates of Tamriel is a nice lighting and weather mod. PrOPAs ENB goes nicely with it, and doesn't seem as resource hungry as most ENBs.
> 
> Skyrim HD Textures: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607
> Climates of Tamriel: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802
> prOPAs ENB: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23202
> 
> Once you have those installed, run SMCO to optimize your textures:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13529
> 
> I'll post screenshots later to show you how my game looks like with those mods (if you are interested).


Would love to see this, are these all the actually environment mods you will use for the shots?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Would love to see this, are these all the actually environment mods you will use for the shots?


I use a rock and snow texture mod as well. Most of my mods are armor and weapon textures.

Just a few shots I dug up from my Steam folder:


----------



## frogger4

So this picture requires some explanation. My roommates came up with a competition - who can kill the most guards using nothing but a bow and arrow - no armor, no nothing. It's like what Cupid does, except murdering people rather than making them fall in love. Good screenshot; really really weird situation.


----------



## AbdullahG

Now do it naked.

Woah, Deja Vu...


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Hanging out around Solitude... found a new spell I didn't know I had.


----------



## VoodooActual

OP Here. Going to begin editing to make the front post better.. now tell me - What do you want on the front page?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> OP Here. Going to begin editing to make the front post better.. now tell me - What do you want on the front page?


It would seem the most popular request is for a list of mods to be found on the header page, so people new to the topic don't have to dig through the pages. As far as I know, Unreal Warfare/Lifeshield has posted the only one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8680#post_19730072

I'd be happy to throw my list out there as it's a bit different, but does overlap with his.


----------



## Mopar63

I would love to see an optimized list, one that is the fewest possible mods for the best possible effect.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I would love to see an optimized list, one that is the fewest possible mods for the best possible effect.


I'd vote for this too! Some of the mod lists here are really long, and that's intimidating for someone who isn't familiar with Skyrim modding.


----------



## VoodooActual

OK - Great! I'll wait for Lifeshield to post some good stuff since he's been a very active contributor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I would love to see an optimized list, one that is the fewest possible mods for the best possible effect.


You wouldn't be any reference to Moparscape would you? I spent a good portion of my youth trying to get that damned thing to work.


----------



## Mopar63

I think another cool list would be a Workshop mod list. Mods that are on the STEAM Workshop only to get the best quality. I know to many here the Workshop is not worth it against nexus, but Workshop has the advantage that it is always stored in your game so there is no need to keep a list of your mods for new installs or reinstalls, the game does for you.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> OK - Great! I'll wait for Lifeshield to post some good stuff since he's been a very active contributor.
> You wouldn't be any reference to Moparscape would you? I spent a good portion of my youth trying to get that damned thing to work.


No, Mopar is a nickname that was tagged on my in the Navy.


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I think another cool list would be a Workshop mod list. Mods that are on the STEAM Workshop only to get the best quality. I know to many here the Workshop is not worth it against nexus, but Workshop has the advantage that it is always stored in your game so there is no need to keep a list of your mods for new installs or reinstalls, the game does for you.


True - But I've always prefered Nexus Mod Manager, since that's my primary source for mods.

As for the Mopar thing, I see. It's just that your avatar is the logo for Moparscape, a Runescape 'free source' thing.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> OK - Great! I'll wait for Lifeshield to post some good stuff since he's been a very active contributor.


If you give me a couple of days I'll do a write up, with a basic mods list, and some tricks and techniques I have used to optimize performance while retaining decent visual quality, and PM you a draft to insert into the OP.

Can I assume that you'll be available for any future requested edits as well?


----------



## Bart

This is almost sounding like it deserves it's own thread! Especially if you're generous enough to do a write up on tips and tricks. Something to consider.







Thanks for going through the trouble! It WILL be appreciated for sure!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> This is almost sounding like it deserves it's own thread! Especially if you're generous enough to do a write up on tips and tricks. Something to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for going through the trouble! It WILL be appreciated for sure!


Don't need to think of it as generous. I'm of the mindset that sharing is caring.









The idea is some form of FAQ, along with mod lists, and then general tips and advice that some of us have picked up over the years.

It was suggested by one of the staff we spoke to about this thread to start a new thread for this idea, but I think it would be best posted here though rather than have a third thread on the forum for Skyrim, that would more likely get overlooked, seems most people who discuss screenarchery, and visual modding, do it here anyway.

Unless people would be in favour of a third thread and then link to it in the OP, leaving this thread solely for screenshotting with us being able to point members to the new thread / link instead for answers to common questions etc. This would probably make updating a lot easier on my end but if VoodooActual is content to stick around for updating then it's no problem for me.

What do you guys think? This isn't for me it's for you so let us know how you would like it to go down.


----------



## AbdullahG

So we're making a recommended mod list? I got a bunch of armor and weapon texture mods I can recommend.


----------



## xvince1

Some new screens. I very like flora overhaul / more tree / glorious grass :







This game is SO impressive !!!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I geez, I start working up my mod list, and come back to find there will be another thread. lol
Actually, I agree. Keeping this to screens and the recommended mod list linked. Especially since a mod list will lead to troubleshooting. lol

Good thing too, cuz my mod list is LOOOOONG. Definitely need to get an optimized form going. I'll keep at it for the new thread if anyone's interested in seeing it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> I geez, I start working up my mod list, and come back to find there will be another thread. lol
> Actually, I agree. Keeping this to screens and the recommended mod list linked. Especially since a mod list will lead to troubleshooting. lol
> 
> Good thing too, cuz my mod list is LOOOOONG. Definitely need to get an optimized form going. I'll keep at it for the new thread if anyone's interested in seeing it.


Keep at it. I'm more than sure others would be happy to see it also.


----------



## VoodooActual

I'm more than content to update when required. Just pass anything on.. I need some re-inspiration to reinstall skyrim too


----------



## modinn

I'm posting this on here and the Skyrim General Discussion.

All Skyrim DLC is 50% off right now on GameStop PC Downloads. Including Dragonborn!! Get $10 off on the original game too.

Dawnguard DLC - $9.99
Original Game - $29.99
Dragonborn DLC - $9.99
Hearthfire DLC - $2.49

You have to install the GameStop app to get your keys, but they are redeemable on Steam. So you can uninstall the GameStop app afterwards if you want.

Enjoy!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I think another cool list would be a Workshop mod list. Mods that are on the STEAM Workshop only to get the best quality. I know to many here the Workshop is not worth it against nexus, but Workshop has the advantage that it is always stored in your game so there is no need to keep a list of your mods for new installs or reinstalls, the game does for you.


Already done.







A link to my personal collection. 100 items to choose from, all compatible, all of them 4 or 5 star ratings.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=109774172

Well, this is the full list. Listed in order as far as BOSS goes, but only according to the separate categories. I'll modify it for what I would consider essential.

Edit: List is finished, and linked.


Spoiler: World



High Res DLC - Bethesda

HD 2k Textures - Nebula
HD Fire Effects - Buzzdee84
Ruins Clutter Improvement - Raiserfx
Telvanni Reborn
Realistic Mushrooms - Mystery Modder
HD Torture Rack - Mystery Modder
HD Tanning Rack - Mystery Modder
Training Dummies - Mystery Modder
Project Parallax - Osmodius
Moss Rocks - SparrowPrince
W.A.T.E.R. - SparrowPrince/OpticShooter
Enhanced Distant Terrain - SparrowPrince
Skyrim Distance Overhaul - Grieche
Better Dynamic Snow - SparrowPrince/Brumbek
Icebreakers Improved Reverb - Icebreaker
That's Ice (Included in W.A.T.E.R.) - SparrowPrince
S.M.I.M. - Brumbek
Shooting Stars - Isoku
Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurt
Footprints - Jonwd7
Wet And Cold - Isoku
Enhanced Hotpools - Jakhajay
Lush Grass and Trees - SparrowPrince
Waves - Prometheus
Better Smoke & Embers - Isoku





Spoiler: Towns and Villages



Lanterns of Skyrim:
Villages - MannyGT
Bridges - MannyGT
Around Cities - MannyGT

Alternative City Access

Towns and Villages Enhanced: Steam Workshop Only for now
Docks of Solitude - Aplestormy
Dawnstar - Matthieu6839
Inns - Matthieu6839
Morthal - Matthieu6839
Winterhold - Matthieu6839

Towns & Villages Enhanced: Nexus
Markarth Plus - Harleyvitality Haxrus
Whiterun - Aplestormy
Riften - Aplestormy
Solitude - Aplestormy
Windhelm - Aplestormy
Villages - Aplestormy
Riverwood - Aplestormy

or

Riverwood Reborn - Countercruel

Alternative City Access - Mandator
Ranger Cabins - Jakarius321





Spoiler: Creatures



HD Dragons - Benjamin318
101 Bugs_HD - 83 Willows
Birds of Skyrim - Qasiermo
Immersive Creatures - Lifestorock
Wolf Retexture 4 - Kitty'eh (Steam Only)
Wild Horses - Carah
Armored Horses - Mystikhybrid
Real Animals: Domesticated - Ashleymk99 (Steam Only)





Spoiler: Characters/NPC's



Sporty Sexy Sweat - Xs2reality
Better Males - Chris57/FavoredSoul (NSFW)
Dimonized UNP - Dimon99 (NSFW)
Coverwomen w/ Cover Khajit - MrLenski
Warpaint & Dirt w/ Beast races - Xenius
Apachii Skyhair - Apachii
Higher Level Enemies - Dalquist
New Guards - Lawrens
Race Menu Cache - Kapaer
Guard Dialogue Overhaul - Eck
Leveling Merchant Wallets - Absolutemkoll (Steam Only)
Beards - Hvergelmir
Horns Are Forever - Chilean Wolf
Interesting NPC's - Kris Takahshi
XCE - Xenius
Orc Enhancer - Ratrace
Gender Race Heights V2 - Machienzo.neo (Steam Only)
Argonian Raptor Claws - J Hamilton





Spoiler: Gameplay



True Compass - Doublevil
iHud - Gopher
Wearable Lanterns - Chesko
Dragon Souls to Perks - NullCascade
Dummy Training - B1gBadDaddy
Equippable Map - ScarabMonkey/Kellpossible
Skyrim Live - Eramus
Bandoliers and Pouches - Dragten
Frostfall - Chesko
Vampire ShadowsMiranshortcake
Flexible Perk Trees - Aertyr
Merged Thievery Skill - LukeH
Realistic Needs and Diseases - Perseid9
Random Alternate Start - Syclonix
Moonpath to Elsweyr - MuppetPuppet





Spoiler: Armor/Weapons



High Res Circlets - Yuril
aMidianborn Book of Silence - CaBal
Tera Armors - Asianboy345
Black Sacrament Armor - AmethystDeceiver
Cloaks - NikiNoodles
Evil Mastermind Armor - Satyr ZeroFrost
Armor Compilation - Xenius
Medusa & Drakul Armors - Satyr ZeroFrost
Heavy Armory - PrivateEye
Light Elven Armor - Newermind43
Greaves for UNP - Zemaria
Sorceress Robes UNP - Newmiller
Immersive Armor - Hottrooper44
Immersive Weapons - Hottrooper44





Spoiler: Magic/Combat



Combat Remastered - ***us
Magic Duel Reborn - Seb263
Realistic Ragdolls and Force - dDefinder
Deadly Dragons - 3Jlou
Burnt Corpses - FishToast
Enhanced Blood - dDefinder





Spoiler: Post Process/Lighting



Unreal Cinema - Unreal Warfare
RealVision - SkyrimTuner
Matso's ENB - Matso
SweetFX
RCRN 3.6 - aLaaa
CoT - Project Reality
Enhanced Lighting & Effects - Anamorfus





Spoiler: Misc.



Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial High Res DLC Patch - Patch Project Team
Useable Barrels - Katixa
Lore Based Loading Screen - Chesko
Divine Punishment for mention of arrows to the knee - Toadime
Humans drop human parts - Rokenian
Uneqiup Ammo - Alek
Usaeable Sawmills - Predalien
Blacksmith Forge Water Fix - Hexaae
Lighter Tools - Boom (Steam Only)
Lightweight Potions & Poisons - JustinOther
Hoods with Circlets - Subvert15
Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge - Alek
Whiterun Fence - Scottbee (Steam Only)
Dovahkiin Relax - WGStein
Improved Bounty Rewards - Gorey666
Diving Boards - Dag416





Spoiler: Steam Workshop Mod List



Skyrim's 100 Top Immersion Essentials


----------



## Hfire3

Close-up


----------



## Ganf

May I suggest some formatting in people's suggestions, so that Voodoo doesn't get swamped in trying to figure out how to organize all of this stuff?

If you know of good mods, whether you use them or not, list them in categories, that way he doesn't have to sort through them. If you have a personal selection you'd like to recommend using together, label them so, and he can list them together as he did Lifeshield's recommended mods. It would be a good idea to throw a little descriptor in the title, such as "Xvince's incredible landscapes" or "Rubberbunz's Dark and Dusky Collection" along with a link to screenshots you have posted in the thread that display results people can expect to get from using that package.

General categories, for instance you could break down a large list into categories such as Fauna, Items, Lighting and atmosphere, Textures, Creatures, Character models, Combat and Magic, ENB's etc.... And Other for mods that don't really belong to a large selection.

Organizing your suggestions beforehand will allow him to copy/paste everything into it's respective area, and less tedious work will mean that he can tend to this without potentially murdering someone.

And Voodoo, might I recommend adding something to the OP that states a schedule or method for people to post things they'd like included in the OP so you don't get harrassed about not putting something up immediately? It'll keep you from having to dig through miles of screenshots to find somebody's suggestions also. It doesn't have to be anything crazy, once every other week will keep everything clean but it's up to you.

I'd also suggest a pile of rep to this guy for offering to come back and do this after so long. If any of you are reading this and haven't hit that button for him yet you should be ashamed.









Thank you Voodoo.


----------



## TheJokers

Wow some really awesome screenshots in this thread








Im building my first rig in the few weeks and I am wondering what kind of performace you would get with a heavily modded Skyrim on a 3570k and a 7950. Is it worth getting the 7970 for a heavily modded Skyrim?


----------



## AbdullahG

The HD 7950 will suffice. Seeing as though the HD 7950 and GTX 660 Ti perform relatively close to one another, expect 60FPS on average without an ENB. With an ENB, depending on demanding it is, you'll probably drop down to 40 FPS in dense areas with lots of vegetation, and 60FPS in cities and indoors. Just a rough estimate though.


----------



## TheJokers

How about a 7970 would that bring it up the 50s? Maybe 60s?
Thanks for the help


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> How about a 7970 would that bring it up the 50s? Maybe 60s?
> Thanks for the help


Just overclock that 7950 as much as you can and it'll be close enough to a 7970 of the same clock rate I doubt you'd notice a difference beyond benchmarks.


----------



## TheJokers

Oooh okay what would be a good 7950 to go with? I am in NZ so the only brands I can choose from are from list list http://pricespy.co.nz/search.php?query=7950









EDIT: Sorry for derailing the thread a bit


----------



## Ganf

At a quick glance I noticed that the Gigabyte Windforce 7970 is the same price as one of the better 7950's, so if you hop over to this forum that covers AMD cards and drop a thread to make sure that the Windforce is still a good card and they haven't changed anything ( I haven't been paying attention the last few months, sorry) you could pick up a 7970 for pretty much the same price as one of the more reliable 7950's.


----------



## Maian

I'll re-organize my previous _POST_, so it is easier for Voodoo to read.

These mods are all on my computer (but it's not all of the mods I have), and had installed at some point during my play-through's. I may not have them all installed at this very moment. Some of the mods listed below cover the same textures. I've tried to make it obvious, but just be aware of what you install. I recommend using a Mod Manager to install mods, as it makes it a lot easier to uninstall them if you want to switch them out.

I've divided them up into categories, and then sub-categories within for somewhat easier viewing. If you use Skyrim HD and Static Mesh Improvement Mod, then most of the other 'environment' mods become unnecessary, unless you prefer their look to the Skyrim HD look (like I do for a lot of them). A number of these will likely overlap with mods listed by other users.



Spoiler: Environments



_Landscape (areas outside of City limits)_
Alternative Snow by _Yuril_ (and 2K Road Snow Footprints by _Yuril_)
Detailed Mountains (2k Resolution) by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Alternate Rocks and Mountains by _Benjamin318_
Also, High-Resolution Tundra Moss for AOF Mountains by _Aron_ -OR- High-Resolution Tundra Moss for Ben318s Mountains by _Aron_, depending on which Mountain mod you install. He has others for other mountains if you look in his upload list.
Dense Cobwebs by _Yuril_ -OR- Webs by _ramccoid_
Footprints by _jonwd7_
Glorious Grasses by _Jack245_ -OR- SkyRealism - Grass by _MTichenor_
Re-Defined Dungeons by _Gizmo_ -OR- The Beauty of Skyrim - Caves and Mines by _raiserfx_
Revamped Exterior Fog by _Gargorious_
Skyrim Floral Overhaul by _Vurt_

(Large-Spanning Overhauls)
Static Mesh Improvement Mod by _Brumbek_
Skyrim HD by _NebuLa_
These two together will over-write pretty much everything that was posted above, along with some posted below.

_Cities and Buildings_
Amazing Cities - Riften by _Yuril_ (other major cities also by same Author)
B3 - Better Breezehome and Burrows by _Robinsage_
Better Gray Quarter by _Elioden Ward_
Either one of the following -- Designs of the Nords or City Banner Replacer
Doors Retexture by _Benjamin318_
Better Dwemer Ruins by _Jenova19_, use with Better Markarth by _Jenova19_
HQ College of Winterhold by _Anarin_
Illustrated Town Panels by _Yuril_
Replacement Ivy by _Thonk_
Visible Windows by _isoku_
Windmills Re-Sized (make sure you get the 'Katla's Sail Fix' for it)
Expanded Winterhold Destruction Ruins by _Rhinala70 and phaotoa_

_New Structures - Player Homes_
Amethyst Hollows Dreamworld by _AmethystDeceiver_
Rayek's End by _Rayek_
Riverside Lodge by _Lupus_

_New Structures_
Chapels of Skyrim by _GwaeBloom_
Unique Places by _Passet_ -- REQUIRES DAWNGUARD

_Other Objects and Effects_
HD Barenziah Box and Crown by _Aegrus_
Alternative Smoke by _Yuril_
Ben318s Tents by _Benjamin318_
Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs by _Jenova19_
Detailed Rugs by _raiserfx_
Dragon Glyphs HD - Fixed by _Valstein0_
Enchantment Effect Replacer by _Myopic_
Finer Dust by _CptJoker_
Hot Torch by _Yuril_
Insanity's Celtic Coin by _InsanitySorrow_
Ruins Clutter Improved by _raiserfx_
Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons by _Narmix_
Silly Level of Detail - Wine Cellar by _Narmix_
Statues of Skyrim by _Benjamin318_
Ultimate HD Torch by _BuzzDee84_
Weathered Road Signs by _Nimbli Bimbli_

_Water / Ice_
W.A.T.E.R. by _SparrowPrince_ (and the fix if using an ENB -- Green-Water Fix)

_Sky_
Amazing Nebula by _Yuril_
Enhanced Night Skyrim by _CptJoker_
Insanity's Moons by _InsanitySorrow_

_Low-VRAM alternatives_
If you do not have a lot of VRAM (1GB or lower), then these mods are safe alternatives since they complement the Official High-Res DLC from Bethesda with improved Bump maps or just improved textures at the same resolution.
AOF Farmhouses by _AnOldFriend_
Bump Cities Vanilla by _Yuril_ (Colorful Whiterun by _Yuril_ - just a slight color enhancement for Whiterun)
Bump Roads Vanilla by _Yuril_
Bump Snow Vanilla by _Yuril_
Bump Mountains Vanilla by _Yuril_
Roofs of Whiterun by _Yuril_ - it fixes a small texture conflict with the roofs





Spoiler: Armors



_Vanilla Armor Retextures_
These modify existing armors...

aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors by _CaBaL_
Accingite Vos - Shields HQ Retextures by _Alex_ - also, Hectrol Dwarven Shield High-Res Retexture by _hectrol_
Aeterna's Circlets by _aeterna826_
Another Black Thieves Guild Armor by _Shaft28_
Either Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks by _pondcypress_ or Psychosteve's Dragon Priest Masks by _Psychosteve_
Better Shrouded Armor by _Half-Dead_
Craftable Thalmor Equipment by _Shodan44_
Elaborate Textiles by _Miss Obsidienne_
Either Royal Daedric Armor by _GarryG_ or Glorious Daedric Re-Texture by _Gloriouz_ (Royal Daedric also contains matching set of weapons)

_New Armor Sets_
And these add new armor sets to the game. I'll try to list only Lore-Friendly armor sets (sets that look like they could exist within the world of Elder Scrolls)

A Perfect Assassin by _Newermind43_
Avatar of Baltazar by _Newermind43_
Avatar of Grenth by _Newermind43_
Black Overlord by _Newermind43 and daedilus_
Black Sacrament Armor by _AmethystDeceiver_
Beserk Black Swordsman Armor by _Zenl_
Blood Witch Armor by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Crimson Ranger Armor by _patobek_
Cultist Regalia by _PeterKeller_
Dark Nemesis - Ebony Reincarnation by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Dark Nemesis - ENHANCED EDITION by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Divine Aegis HD by _Sader and Shodan44_
Dragon Knight Armor by _Hothtrooper44_
Dragonbone Ebonsteel Armor by _Dreogan_ (helmets in this work real well with Dragon Knight Armor by Hothtrooper44)
Drow Armor Set by _Newermind43_
Equipment of the Eternal Shine by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Immersive Armors by _Hothtrooper44_ (aMB textures for Immersive Armors by _Daendra and CaBaL_ -- replaces Vanilla textures used by some of the armor sets with aMidianBorn Book of Silence textures that are of higher quality)
Inpou by Neo by _Neovinci_
JackoO's Knightly Armory by _JackoO_
JackoO's Praetorian Armor by _JackoO_
Knight of Thorns Armor and Spear of Thorns by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Masters of Death - Rise of the Brotherhood by _fume0101_ (Assassin's Creed-inspired light armor)
Medusa and Drakul Armors by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Mystic Elven HD by _Sader_
Nightingale Prime HD by _AncientVampire and Zerofrost_
Nordic Spellweaver Armor by _PeterKeller_
Perfect Legionnaire by _Ali Bengali_
Ritual Armor of Boethiah by _Wasbunny_
Scout Armor by _DoODABoOM_
Skyforge Shields by _Dreogan_
TERA Online Armors - Male and Female by _asianboy345_ - _NOT LORE-FRIENDLY_
Tribunal Robes and Masks by _Zairaam and Natterforme_
Triss Armor Retextured by _Psyke23 and oldholo_
True Bound Armors by _foster_
The Legend of Zelda - Skyrim Modification by _Tyen_
Wearable Bard's Lute and Retex by _Dragonis0_
Wearable Elder Scrolls by _SephDragoon_





Spoiler: Weapons



_Vanilla Weapon Retextures_
These modify existing weapons...

Alternate Blade of Woe by _ktacreations_
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons by _CaBaL_
Unique Uniques by _InsanitySorrow_

_New Weapon Sets_
And these add new weapons and weapon sets to the game.

Dagger Craft Pack by _faxivcm_
Dark Crusader Reforged by _Angilla_
Dread Knight Weapon Set by _jojjo_
Immersive Weapons by _Hothtrooper44, Ironman5000, and Eckss_
JaySuS Swords by _JaySuS_
Lion Heart Halberd by _Newermind43_
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapon Set by _Isilmeriel_ and Arwen's Sword - Hadhafang by _Yogensya_
Nicoroshi Creations by _Nicoroshi_
Nightingale Pride by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Scioatael Weapons by _Wicked_Jester_
Templar Hammer by _Lord Banewrath Sunblade_
TERA Weapons Collection of Skyrim by _Iromizu_ - _NOT LORE-FRIENDLY_
Thor's Hammer - Mjolnir by _Ghosu_
Thresher Maul by _siberok92_ (included with Immersive Weapons)
Unique Bows Collection by _Artisanix_
Weapons of the Third Era by _masterofshadows and 747823 (original author)_





Spoiler: Body Mods



_Female Body Types and Textures_
CNHF - Calyps and Nuska's Heroic Form by _calyps and nuska_ (NSFW)

Dimonized UNP Body by _dimon99_ (NSFW)

The following 4 mods are skin mods designed for the UNP body type, and cannot be used simultaneously, as they will over-write each other.
-Body Imperfect by _betterbecause_ (NSFW)
-Mature Skin Texture and Body by _Maevan2_ (NSFW)
-Nuska's Real Skin by _Nuska_ (currently hidden on Nexus)
-Navetsea's Body Texture by _Navetsea_ (NSFW)

_Male Body Types and Textures_
Better Males by _Chris57 and FavouredSoul_ (NSFW)
High-Res Face Maps for Men by _Geonox_

_Head Improvements (Hairs, etc.)_
These are not specific to a certain body type listed above, and only affect faces/heads.
AOF Believable Hair by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Fine Hair HQ by _Yuril_
Apachii SkyHair by _Apachii_
Beards by _Hvergelmir_
Brows by _Hvergelmir_ or HQ Eyebrows by _Regn_
Smile in HD by _zzjay_

Any one of the following:
Covereyes by _mrLenski_
Flan's Eyes by _DarNilavu_
Natural Eyes by _nevenbridge_

_Warpaint and Makeup Mods (for use with SKSE High-Res Tweak)_
Badass Warpaint by _Skree000_ (Viper, from the movie Doomsday) Also, I have a High-Res version of this that I made for the SKSE tweak that allows 2K-Resolution warpaints. PM me if you want it, as I have not uploaded it to the Nexus (Skree000 hasn't been online in a while).
Battle Hardened Warpaints by _Diethardt and netherwalk_
Better Makeup for SKSE by _Diethardt_
XCE Warpaints and Dirt by _Xenius_ - These are high-resolution versions of the Vanilla Warpaints.





Spoiler: NPC Mods



_Vanilla NPC Adjustments_
These mods adjust NPCs that are already in the vanilla game.

Arie of Anga's Mill by _FalmerBane_
Facelift Aela by _Axeface_
Facelift Faendal by _Axeface_
Facelift Mjoll by _Axeface_
Hvelgemir's Redesigned Housecarls by _Hvelgemir_
Jenassa by _83Willow_
Lydia Sylvan Makeover by _21crescendo_
Non-Whory Housecarls by _navetsea_
Sylgja of Shor Stone by _FalmerBane_
The Companions by _Netherwalk_
The New Serana by _Beans_
Uthgerd Kriegswolfe by _FalmerBane_
Vilkas and Farkas by _Netherwalk_
Ysolda of Whiterun by _FalmerBane_

_Follower Mods_
These mods expand on the 'Follower' system put in place by Bethesda, and allow many more actions with your followers.

Additional NPC Follower Voice Type by _GomuGomu64_
Amazing Follower Tweak by _Dheuster_
Guard Dialogue Overhaul by _Eck_
Varied Guards by _JulianP_

_New Followers_
These mods add additional followers to the world of Skyrim.

Atvir Dres by _JanusForbeare_
Eryniel Elf Reborn by _urshi and donnyducky_
Game of Thrones Followers by _Donker316_
Hoth by _Hothtrooper44_
Kaplan by _Diethardt_
Mhillis Tuise by _Diethardt_
Tauriel from The Hobbit by _m0ckin9bird_
Thaiden by _83Willow_
Valfar by _Omesean_
Vilja in Skyrim by _Emma Amgepo Lycanthrops_
Vizerin and Company by _Diethardt_

_Miscellaneous NPC Mods_
Thieves Wear Thieves Guild Armor by _PrinceShroob_
Ash Pile Retex by _Raymond Murphy_
No NPC Greetings by _Cipscis_





Spoiler: Lighting Mods



_Game-Engine Lighting Mods_
These mods modify the in-game lighting using the game engine, which completely avoid any FPS loss. These are often used in conjunction with ENBs. These, for the most part, are not compatible with each other. One exception is that Climates of Tamriel can be used with Realistic Lighting Overhaul since both are modular (broken up into pieces).

Climates of Tamriel by _JJC71_
Enhanced Lights and FX by _anamorfus_
Realistic Colors and Real Nights by _RCRN Developers_
Realistic Lighting Overhaul by _RLO Team_
Ultra Realistic World Lighting by _Marco_

_ENB Mods_
These mods inject post-processing into the game, which DO decrease your FPS. Each one is different, and the FPS hit is different. There's no consistent way to determine how much FPS you will lose while running these besides simply trying them out. All of these require an exterior download from the ENB Download page. ENBs that were designed with _Climates of Tamriel_ in mind are marked 'COT-Friendly.' These mods cannot be installed with a Mod Manager, since they go into your Skyrim folder and not the Skyrim/Data folder.

Bleak and Unbleak ENB by _akiro_ -- COT-Friendly
Rainbow's Fantasy ENB by _TheRainbow_
K ENB by _Kyokushinoyama_
Project ENB by _Bronze316_ -- COT-Friendly
prOPA's ENB for CoT by _prOPA_ -- COT-Friendly
Seasons of Skyrim True HDR by _Bronze316_
SkyRealism - ENB Evolved by _MTichenor_ -- COT-Friendly
The Wilds ENB by _Lunanella_ -- COT-Friendly
True Vision ENB by _Bronze316_
Virile ENB - The Finale by _Andrewattack_


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Overclock.net Guide To Modifying TESV: Skyrim*



*Introduction*

A lot of people post here and ask how some of us get our screenshots looking so good, what mods we use, what performance is like, etc. So I thought I'd take a little time to go over some of the stuff I use personally as well as share a couple of tricks and tweaks that I have picked up, and use, along the way.

Please bare in mind that my methods are not the definitive way, neither should they be taken as such. I am simply sharing my efforts with you to assist you in getting your game looking good and running good to go along with the increased visual quality.

*Modifying Skyrim*

As always a great source of reliable mod information can be found at *STEP*.

I always recommend installing mods manually, whether you're a beginner or experienced. It may be long and tiring, and some may not have the patience for it, but you will learn what makes up a mod, the structure of your directory and what files make up a mod, which will become invaluable information in the future if you want to get into modifying Skyrim more heavily.

Below is my personal revised mod list, in general order of installation. Links have been added for ease of grabbing a mod. Some texture mods may lead to NSFW content, such as in-game gore and nudity. I am not responsible for any offense taken for pointing to such mods. Such mods are listed as NSFW so that they can be avoided.

I'm not an uber lore freak, but my mod list is fairly lore friendly (for the most part).

* Denotes recommended core mods to install. All others are optional.



Spoiler: Lifeshield's Skyrim Mod List



*[World]*

*Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized**

*No stretching**

*Better Dynamic Snow**

*SMIM**

*Skyrim HD**

*Serious HD**

*Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak**

*AoF Detailed Mountains**

*High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains**

*Hectrol Caves Deluxe**

*Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture**

*Skyrim Flora Overhaul**

*Trees HD**

*Ultimate Lush Overhaul**

*Natural Grass**

*W.A.T.E.R**

*Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)**

*Real Snow**

*Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)*

*Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)*

*Vibrant Auroras**

*Realistic Smoke and Embers**

*Quality Snowflakes**

*HD Enhanced Terrain**

*Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition **

*HiRes Legible Road Signs**

*HQ Towns and Villages**

*AoF Farmhouses**

*Chimneys for Skyrim **

*Visible Windows**

*Windmills Resized**

*Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ**

*Beautiful Whiterun**

*Revamped Exterior Fog**

*Lightning During Storms**

*Distant Decal Fix**

*Solstheim Landscape**

*Dramatic Clouds**

*Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs**

*[Interiors]*

*Detailed Rugs**

*Design of the Nords Banners**

*Detailed Chests**

*Septim HD**

*High Quality Skyrim Map V2**

*Better Bedrolls*

*HD Baskets Retex*

*HD Linens*

*HD Misc*

*HD Ore and Ingots*

*HD Sacks*

*High Quality Food and Ingredients*

*Not Really HD Keys*

*Not Really HD Display Case*

*Real Effect Candle*

*Realistic Instruments*

*Realistic Paper*

*Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar*

*Lockpick Inventory Model*

*Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored*

*[Dungeons]*

*Re-Defined Dungeons**

*Ultimate HD Torch**

*New Thinner Torch**

*Ruins Clutter**

*Dragon Glyphs HD**

*Better Bones*

*Ash Pile Retex*

*Intricate Spider Webs*

*Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines*

*Mystery Modders Shrines*

*[NPC's + Animals]*

*Better Beast Races**

*Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack**

*Bellyaches Dragon Replacer**

*Bloody Dragon Bones**

*Beast Skeletons**

*83 Willows 101 Bugs HD**

*Pondfish Retexture*

*Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement*

*Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak*

*Frost Atronach Retex*

*AIMP Antz in my Pantz*

*New Children*

*Thanatos Dragon*

*HD Rabbits Plus*

*Birds of Skyrim*

*Birds and Flocks*

*Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture*

*[Character]*

*XCE Xenius Character Enhancement**

*XCE Dawnguard**

*DIMONIZED - UNP* NSFW*

*Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP)*

*CoverKhajlits**

*Better Males (Face & Body)* NSFW*

*Beards**

*No More Blocky Faces**

*Better Freckles**

*Brows**

*Eyebrows Match Hair**

*Natural Eyes**

*AoF Believable Hair **

*More Realistic Hair**

*XCE - Warpaint and Dirt**

*High Res Tints for Beasts**

*Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips & High res Tint Masks**

*Realistic Teeth *Download patch for EEO as well*

*Female Vampires have Fangs**

*Etheral Elven Overhaul**

*Realistic Teeth EEO Patch**

*Lovely Hairstyles*

*Apachii Sky Hair*

*Temptress Race*

*[Animations]*

*FNIS**

*Better Turn and Pose plus Fix**

*Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix**

*dD No Spinning Death Animation**

*No Twitching Dragon Animation**

*New Animation for Running with Bow**

*Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle!)*

*Pretty Female Idles*

*Pretty Sit Idle*

*New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS)*

*Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle only)*

*Zweihander (Male, only install 2hand idle)*

***Run FNIS!*

*[Misc Attire]*

*Cloaks of Skyrim**

*Winter is Coming + CoS Patch**

*Improved NPC Clothing**

*Wear Circlets with Hoods**

*Better Circlets HQ**

*Jewels of the Nord**

*Hoods with Hair*

*Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile*

*Mask of Blades*

*KDCirclets*

*Auryn Pendant*

*[Armour]*

*Immersive Armours**

*aMidianBorn Book of Silence**

*Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement**

*Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood**

*Horse Armour for Skyrim**

*Nightingale Prime HD**

*Perfect Legionnaire plus Gladius & Shield**

*Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask **

*Shield of Ysgramor**

*Improved Closed Faced Helmets**

*Dread Hunter & Huntress Armour*

*Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*

*LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*

*Medusa Armour*

*Mystic Elven Armour HD*

*Sovngarde Steel + High Res*

*Triss Armour Retextured*

*Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch*

*[Weapons]*

*Immersive Weapons**

*Unique Uniques**

*aMidianBorn Book of Silence**

*Greatsword Sheathes**

*Enchantment Effect Replacer**

*Improved Weapon Impact Effects**

*Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows**

*Jaysus Swords*

*Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*

*Elemental Staffs 4k*

*Hell Sword*

*Magicka Sabers*

*Crainte Vormir*

*OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*

*Alternate Blade of Woe*

*[Followers]*

*83Willows Jenassa**

*UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul*

*Convenient Horses*

*[Fix]*

*Compatibility Patches*

*[Effects]*

*Enhanced Lights and FX**

*Interior Dungeon Fog Remover**

*Cinematic Fire Effects**

*Ultimate HD Fire Effects**

*Finer Dust*

*Deadly Spell Impacts**

*No Radial Blur**

*Candlelight Toggle**

*Footprints**

*Shooting Stars**

*Rainbows**

*Burn Freeze Shock Effects**

*Enhanced Blood Texture* NSFW*

*[Interfaces]*

*High Quality 3D Map**

*A Quality World Map**

*Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather**

*Skill Interface Retexture**

*SkyUI**

*iHUD**

*Simple Crosshair**

*Smaller Cursor**

*Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache**

*[Misc]*

*Enhanced Third Person Camera (Recommended to push the character to the side of the crosshair if you use Tilt Shift Depth of Field)*

*[ENB]*

*Unreal Cinema Also install recommended Data File*



Below I will add any Skyrim Mod Lists submitted by other members.



Spoiler: ChaotiKPranXter's Skyrim Mod List






Spoiler: World



HD 2k Textures - Nebula
High Res DLC - Bethesda
High Res Dragon Retext
HD Fire Effects - Buzzdee84
Ruins Clutter Improvement - Raiserfx
Telvanni Reborn
Realistic Mushrooms - Mystery Modder
HD Torture Rack - Mystery Modder
HD Tanning Rack - Mystery Modder
Training Dummies - Mystery Modder
Project Parallax - Osmodius
Moss Rocks - SparrowPrince
W.A.T.E.R. - SparrowPrince/OpticShooter
Enhanced Distant Terrain - SparrowPrince
Skyrim Distance Overhaul - Grieche
Better Dynamic Snow - SparrowPrince/Brumbek
Icebreakers Improved Reverb - Icebreaker
That's Ice (Included in W.A.T.E.R.) - SparrowPrince
S.M.I.M. - Brumbek
Shooting Stars - Isoku
Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurt
Footprints - Jonwd7
Wet And Cold - Isoku
Enhanced Hotpools - Jakhajay
Lush Grass and Trees - SparrowPrince
Waves - Prometheus
Better Smoke & Embers - Isoku





Spoiler: Towns and Villages



Lanterns of Skyrim:
Villages - MannyGT
Bridges - MannyGT
Around Cities - MannyGT

Alternative City Access

Better Cities:
Solitude Docks
DawnStar
Inns
Morthal
Winterhold
RavenRock

Towns & Villages Enhanced:
Markarth Plus - Harleyvitality Haxrus
Whiterun - Aplestormy
Riften - Aplestormy
Solitude - Aplestormy
Windhelm - Aplestormy
Villages - Aplestormy

Riverwood Reborn
Alternative City Access
Ranger Cabins





Spoiler: Creatures



101 Bugs_HD - 83 Willows
Birds of Skyrim
Immersive Creatures
Wolf Retexture 4 (Variants)
Wild Horses
Armored Horses
Real Animals: Domesticated





Spoiler: Characters/NPC's



Sporty Sexy Sweat - Xs2reality
Better Males
Dimonized UNP
Coverwomen w/ Cover Khajit
Xenius High Res Warpaint & Tintmasks w/ Beast races
Apachii Skyhair
Higher Level Enemies
New Guards
Race Menu Cache
Guard Dialogue Overhaul
Leveling Merchant Wallets
Whiterun Guard
Whiterun Fence
Beards
Horns Are Forever (Shows Horns through Head Gear)
Interesting NPC's
XCE
Orc Enhancer
Gender Race Heights V2 (DLC Compatible)
Argonian Raptor Claws
Follower Level Mod





Spoiler: Gameplay



True Compass
iHud
Wearable Lanterns - Chesko
Dragon Souls to Perks
Dummy Training
Equippable Map (Crafted)
Skyrim Live
Bandoliers and Pouches
Frostfall - Chesko
Vampire Shadows
Flexible Perk Trees
Merged Thievery Skill
Realistic Needs and Diseases
Random Alternate Start
Moonpath (w/High Res Textures plus followers)





Spoiler: Armor/Weapons



HD Textures for Vanilla & DLC
High Res Circlets
aMidianborn Book of Silence
Tera Armors
Black Sacrament Armor
Cloaks
Evil Mastermind Armor
Armor Compilation
Medusa & Drakul Armors
Heavy Armory (DLC Compatible)
Light Elven Armor (New cloth/Leather)
Greaves for UNP
Sorceress Robes UNP
Immersive Armor/Weapons





Spoiler: Magic/Combat



Combat Remastered
Magic Duel Reborn
Realistic Ragdolls and Force
Deadly Dragons - 3Jlou
Burnt Corpses
Enhanced Blood





Spoiler: Post Process/Lighting



Unreal Cinema - Unreal Warfare
RealVision - SkyrimTuner
Matso's ENB - Matso
SweetFX
RCRN 3.6 - aLaaa
CoT - Project Reality
Enhanced Lighting & Effects - Anamorfus





Spoiler: Misc.



Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch - Patch Project Team
Unofficial High Res DLC Patch - Patch Project Team
Useable Barrels - Katixa
Lore Based Loading Screen - Chesko
Divine Punishment for mention of arrows to the knee
Humans drop human parts
Uneqiup Ammo
Usaeable Sawmills
Blacksmith Forge Water Fix
Lighter tools
Lightweight Potions & Poisons
Hoods with Circlets
Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge
Whiterun Fence
Dovahkiin Relax
Improved Bounty Rewards
Diving Boards








Spoiler: Maian's Skyrim Mod List






Spoiler: Environments



_Landscape (areas outside of City limits)_
Alternative Snow by _Yuril_ (and 2K Road Snow Footprints by _Yuril_)
Detailed Mountains (2k Resolution) by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Alternate Rocks and Mountains by _Benjamin318_
Also, High-Resolution Tundra Moss for AOF Mountains by _Aron_ -OR- High-Resolution Tundra Moss for Ben318s Mountains by _Aron_, depending on which Mountain mod you install. He has others for other mountains if you look in his upload list.
Dense Cobwebs by _Yuril_ -OR- Webs by _ramccoid_
Footprints by _jonwd7_
Glorious Grasses by _Jack245_ -OR- SkyRealism - Grass by _MTichenor_
Re-Defined Dungeons by _Gizmo_ -OR- The Beauty of Skyrim - Caves and Mines by _raiserfx_
Revamped Exterior Fog by _Gargorious_
Skyrim Floral Overhaul by _Vurt_

(Large-Spanning Overhauls)
Static Mesh Improvement Mod by _Brumbek_
Skyrim HD by _NebuLa_
These two together will over-write pretty much everything that was posted above, along with some posted below.

_Cities and Buildings_
Amazing Cities - Riften by _Yuril_ (other major cities also by same Author)
B3 - Better Breezehome and Burrows by _Robinsage_
Better Gray Quarter by _Elioden Ward_
Either one of the following -- Designs of the Nords or City Banner Replacer
Doors Retexture by _Benjamin318_
Better Dwemer Ruins by _Jenova19_, use with Better Markarth by _Jenova19_
HQ College of Winterhold by _Anarin_
Illustrated Town Panels by _Yuril_
Replacement Ivy by _Thonk_
Visible Windows by _isoku_
Windmills Re-Sized (make sure you get the 'Katla's Sail Fix' for it)
Expanded Winterhold Destruction Ruins by _Rhinala70 and phaotoa_

_New Structures - Player Homes_
Amethyst Hollows Dreamworld by _AmethystDeceiver_
Rayek's End by _Rayek_
Riverside Lodge by _Lupus_

_New Structures_
Chapels of Skyrim by _GwaeBloom_
Unique Places by _Passet_ -- REQUIRES DAWNGUARD

_Other Objects and Effects_
HD Barenziah Box and Crown by _Aegrus_
Alternative Smoke by _Yuril_
Ben318s Tents by _Benjamin318_
Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs by _Jenova19_
Detailed Rugs by _raiserfx_
Dragon Glyphs HD - Fixed by _Valstein0_
Enchantment Effect Replacer by _Myopic_
Finer Dust by _CptJoker_
Hot Torch by _Yuril_
Insanity's Celtic Coin by _InsanitySorrow_
Ruins Clutter Improved by _raiserfx_
Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons by _Narmix_
Silly Level of Detail - Wine Cellar by _Narmix_
Statues of Skyrim by _Benjamin318_
Ultimate HD Torch by _BuzzDee84_
Weathered Road Signs by _Nimbli Bimbli_

_Water / Ice_
W.A.T.E.R. (and the fix if using an ENB -- Green-Water Fix)

_Sky_
Amazing Nebula
Enhanced Night Skyrim
Insanity's Moons by _InsanitySorrow_

_Low-VRAM alternatives_
If you do not have a lot of VRAM (1GB or lower), then these mods are safe alternatives since they complement the Official High-Res DLC from Bethesda with improved Bump maps or just improved textures at the same resolution.
AOF Farmhouses by _AnOldFriend_
Bump Cities Vanilla by _Yuril_ (Colorful Whiterun by _Yuril_ - just a slight color enhancement for Whiterun)
Bump Roads Vanilla by _Yuril_
Bump Snow Vanilla by _Yuril_
Bump Mountains Vanilla by _Yuril_
Roofs of Whiterun by _Yuril_ - it fixes a small texture conflict with the roofs





Spoiler: Armors



_Vanilla Armor Retextures_
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors by _CaBaL_
Accingite Vos - Shields HQ Retextures by _Alex_ - also, Hectrol Dwarven Shield High-Res Retexture by _hectrol_
Aeterna's Circlets by _aeterna826_
Another Black Thieves Guild Armor by _Shaft28_
Either Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks by _pondcypress_ or Psychosteve's Dragon Priest Masks by _Psychosteve_
Better Shrouded Armor by _Half-Dead_
Craftable Thalmor Equipment by _Shodan44_
Elaborate Textiles by _Miss Obsidienne_
Either Royal Daedric Armor by _GarryG_ or Glorious Daedric Re-Texture by _Gloriouz_ (Royal Daedric also contains matching set of weapons)

_New Armor Sets_
I'll try to list only the Lore-Friendly armor sets (sets that look like they could exist within the world of Elder Scrolls)
A Perfect Assassin by _Newermind43_
Avatar of Baltazar by _Newermind43_
Avatar of Grenth by _Newermind43_
Black Overlord by _Newermind43 and daedilus_
Black Sacrament Armor by _AmethystDeceiver_
Beserk Black Swordsman Armor by _Zenl_
Blood Witch Armor by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Crimson Ranger Armor by _patobek_
Cultist Regalia by _PeterKeller_
Dark Nemesis - Ebony Reincarnation by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Dark Nemesis - ENHANCED EDITION by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Divine Aegis HD by _Sader and Shodan44_
Dragon Knight Armor by _Hothtrooper44_
Dragonbone Ebonsteel Armor by _Dreogan_ (helmets in this work real well with Dragon Knight Armor by Hothtrooper44)
Drow Armor Set by _Newermind43_
Equipment of the Eternal Shine by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Immersive Armors by _Hothtrooper44_ (aMB textures for Immersive Armors by _Daendra and CaBaL_ -- replaces Vanilla textures used by some of the armor sets with aMidianBorn Book of Silence textures that are of higher quality)
Inpou by Neo by _Neovinci_
JackoO's Knightly Armory by _JackoO_
JackoO's Praetorian Armor by _JackoO_
Knight of Thorns Armor and Spear of Thorns by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Masters of Death - Rise of the Brotherhood by _fume0101_ (Assassin's Creed-inspired light armor)
Medusa and Drakul Armors by _Zerofrost Satyr_
Mystic Elven HD by _Sader_
Nightingale Prime HD by _AncientVampire and Zerofrost_
Nordic Spellweaver Armor by _PeterKeller_
Perfect Legionnaire by _Ali Bengali_
Ritual Armor of Boethiah by _Wasbunny_
Scout Armor by _DoODABoOM_
Skyforge Shields by _Dreogan_
TERA Online Armors - Male and Female by _asianboy345_ - _NOT LORE-FRIENDLY_
Tribunal Robes and Masks by _Zairaam and Natterforme_
Triss Armor Retextured by _Psyke23 and oldholo_
True Bound Armors by _foster_
The Legend of Zelda - Skyrim Modification by _Tyen_
Wearable Bard's Lute and Retex by _Dragonis0_
Wearable Elder Scrolls by _SephDragoon_





Spoiler: Weapons



_Vanilla Weapon Retextures_
Alternate Blade of Woe by _ktacreations_
aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons by _CaBaL_
Unique Uniques by _InsanitySorrow_

_New Weapon Sets_
Dagger Craft Pack by _faxivcm_
Dark Crusader Reforged by _Angilla_
Dread Knight Weapon Set by _jojjo_
Immersive Weapons by _Hothtrooper44, Ironman5000, and Eckss_
JaySuS Swords by _JaySuS_
Lion Heart Halberd by _Newermind43_
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapon Set by _Isilmeriel_ and Arwen's Sword - Hadhafang by _Yogensya_
Nicoroshi Creations by _Nicoroshi_
Nightingale Pride by _lKocMoHaBTl_
Scioatael Weapons by _Wicked_Jester_
Templar Hammer by _Lord Banewrath Sunblade_
TERA Weapons Collection of Skyrim by _Iromizu_
Thor's Hammer - Mjolnir by _Ghosu_
Thresher Maul by _siberok92_ (included with Immersive Weapons)
Unique Bows Collection by _Artisanix_
Weapons of the Third Era by _masterofshadows and 747823 (original author)_





Spoiler: Body Mods



_Female Body Types and Textures_
CNHF - Calyps and Nuska's Heroic Form by _calyps and nuska_ (NSFW)

Dimonized UNP Body by _dimon99_ (NSFW)
-Body Imperfect by _betterbecause_ (NSFW)
-Mature Skin Texture and Body by _Maevan2_ (NSFW)
-Nuska's Real Skin by _Nuska_ (currently hidden on Nexus)
-Navetsea's Body Texture by _Navetsea_ (NSFW)

_Male Body Types and Textures_
Better Males by _Chris57 and FavouredSoul_ (NSFW)
High-Res Face Maps for Men by _Geonox_

_Head Improvements (Hairs, etc.)_
These are not specific to a certain body type listed above
AOF Believable Hair by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Fine Hair HQ by _Yuril_
Apachii SkyHair by _Apachii_
Beards by _Hvergelmir_
Brows by _Hvergelmir_ or HQ Eyebrows by _Regn_
Smile in HD by _zzjay_

Warpaint and Makeup Mods (for use with SKSE High-Res Tweak)
Badass Warpaint by _Skree000_ (Viper, from the movie Doomsday) Also, I have a High-Res version of this that I made for the SKSE tweak that allows 2K-Resolution warpaints. PM me if you want it, as I have not uploaded it to the Nexus (Skree000 hasn't been online in a while).
Battle Hardened Warpaints by _Diethardt and netherwalk_
Better Makeup for SKSE by _Diethardt_
XCE Warpaints and Dirt by _Xenius_ - These are high-resolution versions of the Vanilla Warpaints.

Any one of the following:
Covereyes by _mrLenski_
Flan's Eyes by _DarNilavu_
Natural Eyes by _nevenbridge_





Spoiler: NPC Mods



_Vanilla NPC Adjustments_
Arie of Anga's Mill by _FalmerBane_
Facelift Aela by _Axeface_
Facelift Faendal[/UIRL] by _Axeface_
Facelift Mjoll by _Axeface_
Hvelgemir's Redesigned Housecarls by _Hvelgemir_
Jenassa by _83Willow_
Lydia Sylvan Makeover by _21crescendo_
Non-Whory Housecarls by _navetsea_
Sylgja of Shor Stone by _FalmerBane_
The Companions by _Netherwalk_
The New Serana by _Beans_
Uthgerd Kriegswolfe by _FalmerBane_
Vilkas and Farkas by _Netherwalk_
Ysolda of Whiterun by _FalmerBane_

_Follower Mods_
Additional NPC Follower Voice Type by _GomuGomu64_
Amazing Follower Tweak by _Dheuster_
Guard Dialogue Overhaul by _Eck_
Varied Guards by _JulianP_

_New Followers_
Atvir Dres by _JanusForbeare_
Eryniel Elf Reborn by _urshi and donnyducky_
Game of Thrones Followers by _Donker316_
Hoth by _Hothtrooper44_
Kaplan by _Diethardt_
Mhillis Tuise by _Diethardt_
Tauriel from The Hobbit by _m0ckin9bird_
Thaiden by _83Willow_
Valfar by _Omesean_
Vilja in Skyrim by _Emma Amgepo Lycanthrops_
Vizerin and Company by _Diethardt_

_Miscellaneous NPC Mods_
Thieves Wear Thieves Guild Armor by _PrinceShroob_
Ash Pile Retex by _Raymond Murphy_
No NPC Greetings by _Cipscis_






*Load Order*

Load order can be easily sorted with *BOSS*, (Better Oblivion Sorting Software) made compatible with Skyrim. It will set the load order, overriding Steam's, and warn you of dirty files, incompatibilities and outdated versions. There are numerous unrecognized plugins that would require manual ordering. Some recognized plugins will still require manual ordering.

You can also use *WRYE Bash* combined with BOSS as WRYE Bash also detects and warns about conflicts, and you can manually adjust load orders after running BOSS. It also creates a bashedpatch.esp which can help update leveled lists, .ini tweaks and character behaviors as well as merge some of the smaller mods so you take up less space and don't clutter your data file.

If you are unsure about a specific mods load order, ask the author!

*Optimizing Skyrim*

A lot of people like to run Skyrim really maxed out with high quality graphics settings, including extreme alteration of ini's. Personally I find this unnecessary when running an ENB profile with Tilt Shift Depth of Field. I also think this is one of the main causes of performance issues for a lot of standard users who will generally push their PC's to the max with altered UGrids, Ultra settings, max resolution textures, and then throw a high quality ENB profile on top of it all, and then wonder why performance is being hit so hard.

When running an ENB profile I personally run Skyrim on High settings with Anisotopic Filtering and Anti Aliasing disabled as current ENB Binaries will handle Anisotopic Filtering, Anti Aliasing and Shadows.. The only ini settings I will modify to push further is grass and trees to reduce pop in.

You can find my ini's below. Be sure to edit resolution and rendering device as necessary if you wish to copy it.



Spoiler: Lifeshield's SkyrimPrefs ini



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=0
iRadialBlurLevel=0

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=4000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=2500
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=2048
fShadowBiasScale=0.25
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.000
bSaveOnPause=0
bSaveOnTravel=0
bSaveOnWait=0
bSaveOnRest=0

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=60.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=0
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=250000
fBlockMaximumDistance=150000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5
fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5
fLODFadeOutMultActors=6

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0



It's worth noting that if you have a good CPU you can, of course, bump up shadow settings, etc, higher. I wouldn't recommend going much higher than Ultra though if you want playability as well as nice quality.

If you want an easy way to mess around with ini's without wondering what each piece of code does and number crunching then you can try out Skyrim Configurator. This interface simply gives you the option to adjust settings in your skyrim.ini and other configs with sliders, dropdown menus, and even provides screenshots displaying the different effects. Furthermore, it allows the use of threading for smoother performance on many functions, which forces your CPU to use multiple threads to process the information. This can save time and frustration if you're not confident or familiar with altering .ini and .cfg files. Hovering over any of the options also provides details as to what will happen with the use of the different options.



A couple of mods to help with performance can be installed, you can find them listed below.

*Skyrim Performance Plus*

*Skyrim Project Optimization*

*HiAlgoBoost*

Once you have installed all the mods you require, download *Optimizer Texture.*

Optimizer Texture basically compresses textures over the selected file size as well as optimizing mipmaps and removing unneccessary files. if they have not already been optimized by the author. This can not only improve FPS but also decrease stuttering as it makes loading textures to VRAM and RAM much more manageable. The downside to using this utility is that the compression can cause some pixelation with some textures. Most notably skin textures (like face and body) and sky textures (like clouds), so they may well be worth re-installing after you have run the tool. More on this further below.

Run it as Administrator. Generally I only optimize loose textures over 2048 size. The settings that I personally optimize with can be found below.



Tips:

If you want character, armour, and weapon textures to look nice and high detailed, install them after running the optimization tool.

If you just want your character to look nice and high detailed, install a race mod (Temptress is a good one to use here if you play a female character) along with installation of high quality textures to that race mod (as an example, I install high quality UNP textures to my Temptress folder along with high quality tints and masks), back the modified race mod up and install/reinstall it after you have run the optimization tool. The general rule of thumb if you go this route is that if a NPC doesn't use it, you can generally get away with not optimizing it. This goes for mods like Apachii Sky Hair, Black Sacrament Armour, and other similar mods that aren't put in levelling lists.

Using the some of the above mentioned mods and ini's along with these optimizations and tips I manage a solid 45 FPS minimum outdoors (AMD 965BE @ 4ghz & R7950 3gb), while running a performance hungry ENB profile.

*Taking screenshots*

A lot of screenshots can be manipulated by their respective authors via camera positioning, installation of specific animation mods, or playing around with the console.

A full list of console commands useful for taking screenshots, including camera manipulation, NPC control, and weather control, can be found *here*

Below is a list of recommended animation mods which can be useful for taking screenshots. I will add more to the list over time.



Spoiler: Lifeshield's Recommended Animation Mods



*FNIS Consider this a requirement. **Always run FNIS after installation / uninstallation of an animation mesh! You can install / uninstall multiple animation mods at a time, but FNIS must always be run when you are finished!*

*New Animation for Running with Bow*

*Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle if you intend to use other magic animations or it will conflict!)*

*Pretty Female Idles*

*Pretty Sit Idle*

*New Animation for Magic Casting *

*Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle)*

*Zweihander (Male 2hand idle)*

*OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*



*ENB Profiles*

So you want to download an ENB configuration and dive into it and start doing a bit of tweaking yourself. The only problem for you is you have no idea where to start. My aim here is to try and give you some guidelines and pointers to help push you in the right direction. This is not a definitive guide so I will not be explaining how to tweak every setting available, there are guides for that which will be linked in this article, just a push in the right direction.



Spoiler: Lifeshield's Quick Guide to ENB



*Choosing a configuration as a base*

The first thing you need to do is choose a configuration for yourself. There are many, many configurations out on Skyrim Nexus, and many you try may not be for you (even my own) so the first thing you have to ask yourself is what you want from your configuration. What appeals to you.

Some cinematic styles include Unreal Cinema, TV-ENB, Stakado's Cinemascope & CLENB..

Some realistic styles include Opethfeldt6, Superb ENB-RL, & Sharpshooters Extreme Vision ENB.

Some artistic styles include ENBPM.

Some colourful styles include K-ENB.

Please note this is just my opinion, there are many other good configurations out there, and yes, of course I am going to give a mention to my own configuration!









*Please, always credit the original author for their work, and make sure you gain permission to use any custom assets!*

*Main files in an ENB configuration*

So now you have chosen an ENB to work from, you have opened it up, followed the installation instructions, and have it up and running. So what's next?

Well first you need to know what each file is and what it controls. Normally you will see the following files (in no particualr order):

*d3d9.dll* (this is the binary and required to run ENB, you won't see this in most files, it nee to be downloaded from *enbdev.com*).
*enbseries.ini* (this is where the majority of settings are configured).
*enbbloom.fx* (this is where bloom is controlled, some configurations use custom bloom files created by Matso).
*enbeffect.fx* (in general this is where colour, contrast, tone mapping and brightness is controlled. Some configurations also use custom shaders and bloom effects created by HD6. You'll normally find vignettes, like letterbox view, here).
*enbeffectprepass.fx* (here is where custom Depth of Field code created by Matso can be found if your files uses it, newer versions of Matso's DoF include filmgrain which negate the need for a seperate effect.txt file if you configure it correctly).
*enbpallette* (the pallette gives you greater control over what colours specific areas of the game are rendered in. You can edit it in Photoshop).

These are the main files used in every ENB. Not every ENB requires a pallette but most will use one. Other than the pallette the other files can be edited with Notepad.

If you require older binary files for older configurations you can find a library of them at *Beautiful Skyrim*

*Optional files*

Other optional files that may be included are:

*effect.txt* (gives some extra options like sharpening, film grain, etc).

You may also find some authors include sun textures or water textures. The water textures are designed to keep water foam from being too bright whenyou start playing with fire effects so can be important to use. The sun textures are normally author choice, though sun settings will normally be configured around them.

*Proxy Chaining*

You can also use other post proccessing applications aswell like SweetFX, SMAA, & FXAA. I won't go into the details of these applications here as I want to focus on ENB but I will describe the proxy chaining process.

Proxy chaining allows you to use two d3d9.dll files together. ENB allows this to be made possible but to do so you have to enable it and rename the d3d9.dll from the other file.

Typically you would rename the d3d9.dll file as follows...

d3d9_SweetFX.dll

You would then need to add that as the proxy file in it's renamed format, and enable proxy library in the enbseries.ini. An example of how the Proxy section looks before and after follows.



> *Vanilla ENB setting*
> 
> *[PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=false
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=other_d3d9.dll*
> 
> 
> *ENB with SweetFX Proxy Chained*
> 
> *[PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_SweetFX.dll*


*Useful configuration tools*

Ok, so now you have an understanding of what files you should expect to see in most configurations I will now point you in the direction of the *Guide for ENB series mods*. This guide covers what every setting does in the enbseries.ini and enbeffect.fx files. It also covers what setting controls other post proccessing applications being used in conjunction with ENB.

You can also use the *ENB Customizer* tool which is a good tool for those who want to get started but without diving into all the code.

To access the in-game ENB GUI press Shift + Enter. You will need to save the configuration (click Save at the top of the GUI) if you wish to keep your changes or it will revert back to the last saved changes upon the next loading of the profile.

If you wish to try out multiple presets you can also try out the *ENB Manager*

This is an easy to use interface that will pair nicely with the above mentioned ENB Customizer. This utility allows you to store multiple Post Processors, be it ENB, SweetFX, FXAA, etc. into it's subfolders providing you the opportunity to switch between them at will. They store the necessary files outside of Skyrim's location, and inject them when you activate it through the executable. You can also deactivate them completely. It stores the files in profiles as well, for example, if you use multiple presets for a particular version like 0.157, just load the version and switch to the profile of your choice. You can also have multiple palettes for each profile, and any included in the files will be automatically installed.



It is important to note that you should only switch out presets that use the same ENB Binary version. Otherwise you will need to restart Skyrim for specific changes to take effect or you may experience anomalies.

*Performance*

Be mindful some effects can really hurt performance, for yourself or others. Some of us love to pile on the effects but realistically users can have issues running them because they like to run a load of high resolution textures on a mid range rig without optimization. With this in mind it may be a good idea to check out, and encourage other users to use, the Texture Optimizer which will compress textures to a manageable level for your videocard to proccess.

The things that tend to impact performance in ENB itself are in general:

*Ambient Occlusion*
*Complex Indirect Lighting*
*Depth of Field*
*FXAA* (with Anti Aliasing at a high level)

SMAA, and FXAA without Anti Aliasing, can still have a performance hit though not as high, depending on the settings. FXAA has a bigger impact than SMAA (from my experience).

effect.txt file can have a minor perofrmnace hit. Normally only 1-3 FPS max.

*Things to remember*

There's so many questions that can be asked about configuring ENB that I couldn't possibly begin to start listing everything here. However some general pointers I will give follow.

*Have a plan of what you want to achieve with your configuration and stick to it.* It's so easy to get sidetracked and lose the aim of what you were originally trying to achieve.

*Make regular backups and make notes of major changes made.* You might edit your configuration and realise after a while it really isn't how you want it to be. Believe me this is very easily done. Editing configurations always seems to be a never ending proccess and you tweak and tune. Sometimes you'll find you can tweak too much!

*Don't be afraid to ask for help.* Most people within the ENB community are very helpful and will happily answer any questions you have if you get stuck. Notable people to follow especially are Matso and JawZ who have great experience with coding for ENB. Other users you can approach on Skyrim Nexus are myself, UnrealWarfare (obiviously), 83Willow, Kyokushinoyama, Midhras, & Mindflux, who have done extensive work both in modifying presets and taking screenshots.

*Don't bend to the will of others.* Remember, you do this for yourself first and foremost. Everyone else comes second. If you start making the configuration for everyone else it will look nothing like what you intended it to be and you will lose track of what you want to achieve. There's a fine line between fixing problems and making everyone else happy. Make sure you are happy first and make sure the configuration is tailored to your system's strengthes before you start reconfiguring for others.

*Don't give up!*. It can be really easy to get so far and think, that's it, I've had enough. Or to be disheartened by bad feedback or lack of endorsements. Try and get the constructive feedback and work on what fixes problems and don't get caught up in drama. If it's not constructive, ignore it. A lack of endoresement doesn't mean you configuration is bad, but maybe it just isn't to everyone elses taste. Different people prefer different things. Some of the better looking configurations don't get the recognition they deserve by the majority, for a variety of reasons.

*Credit every author for their work if you use it.* It's very disrespectful to an author to use their work without credit or permission. Most will allow you to if you just ask nicely. Don't get caught out and end up with your configuration getting pulled from the Nexus because you couldn't take a few minutes to type up a request.

*Have fun!* It doesn't need to be tiresome. Do it in your own time and enjoy the proccess of bringing Skyrim closer to your vision of what it should be.

I hope this helps to give you a slightly better understanding of what to expect in an ENB, what resources are available to you to configure ENB, and where to go for help if you need it. If you require further information, or just have a random question, feel free to ask.



*Injectors*

I won't go into this too much here because we have a fantastic guide for using Injectors *here *which you can access for all the information you will ever need*.* What is worth noting however is that you can use ENB to Proxy Chain Injectors for additional effects. I have covered Proxy Chaining with ENB in the ENB section of the guide.

*Downsampling*

This is the process of rendering the game at a resolution higher than your monitors resolution, then downscaling it to fit. This can have numerous advantages, including reducing aliasing and improving picture quality, and is a well known technique used by a lot of screenshot artists to capture that "perfect image".

A couple of guides on how to downsample, created by other members of the Overclock.net community, can be found below.

*AMD Guide To Downsampling*

*Nvidia Guide To Downsampling*

*Guide Credits*

Lifeshield - Author

ChaotiKPranXter - Contributor

Maian - Contributor


----------



## Durquavian

I run Skyrim with 128 or so mods. It looks awesome, nearly real. It is by far the best looking game I have ever seen. Oh and You don't have to have 2g Vram but it prob helps.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Along with Lifeshield's above guide, I've found these utilities invaluable with my modding experience.

ENB Manager By Legend Aeternus

This is an easy to use interface that will pair nicely with the above mentioned ENB Customizer. This utility allows you to store multiple Post Processors, be it ENB, SweetFX, FXAA, etc. into it's subfolders providing you the opportunity to switch between them at will. They store the necessary files outside of Skyrim's location, and inject them when you activate it through the executable. You can also deactivate them completely. It stores the files in profiles as well, for example, if you use multiple presets for a particular version like 0.157, just load the version and switch to the profile of your choice. You can also have multiple palettes for each profile, and any included in the files will be automatically installed.



Skyrim Configurator By pfannkuchen_gesicht

This interface simply gives you the option to adjust settings in your skyrim.ini and other configs with sliders, dropdown menus, and even provides screenshots displaying the different effects. Furthermore, it allows the use of threading for smoother performance on many functions, which forces your CPU to use multiple threads to process the information. This can save time and frustration if you're not confident or familiar with altering .ini and .cfg files. Hovering over any of the options also provides details as to what will happen with the use of the different options.



HiAlgoBoost By HiAlgo

This is a behind the scenes utility that can be customized. It is designed to lower screen resolution while the camera is moving, (When it's least noticeable) so as to prevent lag and stuttering. The science behind it is a bit more complicated than that, but that is the basic idea. I have tested it thoroughly and even without lowering resolution, (Forcing it to stay at 100% through the config) it still helps a great deal. Don't expect to see a drastic increase in FPS during gameplay unless you're standing still and turning quickly. But you will definitely notice a huge decrease in frame skips, lag, and stuttering during gameplay. This works well for low end PC's and high end alike. It can make even 15 FPS feel like it's running at 30, and has solved many issues with stuttering that other people I've talked to on the Steam forums have encountered playing at 60 FPS.

Note: HiAlgoBoost is very compatible with ENB's, it just requires a bit of tinkering to get the files to coordinate with eachother. HiAlgo has provided all the details necessary in the readme and on the Nexus page itself. On top of that, HiAlgo can be found on the Nexus page daily to respond to any comments or concerns regarding this project.


----------



## Mopar63

Lifeshield, that is an AWESOME guide, thank you... Now one more question, load order....


----------



## Bart

+REP to both LifeShield / Chaotic! Great work guys!! I can't wait to try this stuff!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Lifeshield, that is an AWESOME guide, thank you... Now one more question, load order....


Load order can be easily sorted with BOSS, (Better Oblivion Sorting Software) made compatible with Skyrim. It will set the load order, overriding Steam's, and warn you of dirty files, incompatibilities and outdated versions. There are numerous unrecognized plugins that would require hand loading.

Personally, I use WRYE Smash combined with BOSS as WRYE Smash also detects and warns about conflicts, and you can manually adjust load orders after running BOSS. It also creates a bashedpatch.esp which can help update leveled lists, .ini tweaks and character behaviors as well as merge some of the smaller mods so you take up less space and don't clutter your data file.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Lifeshield, that is an AWESOME guide, thank you... Now one more question, load order....


EDIT: Chaotik summed it up perfectly.

I seem to be having a problem tho. I'm not sure what's causing it, but some of the trees in my games are purple polygons. I'm thinking it's an incompatibility between my tree mods, but was just asking to see if anyone has this problem without mods.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Along with Lifeshield's above guide, I've found these utilities invaluable with my modding experience.
Click to expand...

Thanks for those. I've added them into my post.

I think at this rate a new thread might be in order for this. It's growing fast and I'm still adding new stuff!!!










Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Lifeshield, that is an AWESOME guide, thank you... Now one more question, load order....
Click to expand...

There's too many variations of different mods to give a definitive method of load order. Some mods, despite using BOSS, will still require reordering. We can try and pick out which mods these are but it's a hefty task which is best left to those more dedicated to doing it (the BOSS team, lol). In general if you are not sure, after using BOSS, ask the mod author.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> EDIT: Chaotik summed it up perfectly.
> 
> I seem to be having a problem tho. I'm not sure what's causing it, but some of the trees in my games are purple polygons. I'm thinking it's an incompatibility between my tree mods, but was just asking to see if anyone has this problem without mods.
Click to expand...

The textures are not matching up with the meshes, or are missing, most likely.

Ok, and in respect to the guide so far. If someone could post some high quality ini settings (past Ultra) that we can add as an example, aswell as find some information regarding downsampling (that's not my forte unfortunately) to add then that would be great.


----------



## VoodooActual

Beautiful. OP is updated.


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> Beautiful. OP is updated.


That's awesome! I'm looking forward to going through and trying many of these mods and procedures!


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'll re-organize my previous _POST_, so it is easier for Voodoo to read.
> 
> These mods are all on my computer (but it's not all of the mods I have), and had installed at some point during my play-through's. I may not have them all installed at this very moment. Some of the mods listed below cover the same textures. I've tried to make it obvious, but just be aware of what you install. I recommend using a Mod Manager to install mods, as it makes it a lot easier to uninstall them if you want to switch them out.
> 
> I've divided them up into categories, and then sub-categories within for somewhat easier viewing. If you use Skyrim HD and Static Mesh Improvement Mod, then most of the other 'environment' mods become unnecessary, unless you prefer their look to the Skyrim HD look (like I do for a lot of them).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Environments
> 
> 
> 
> _Landscape (areas outside of City limits)_
> Alternative Snow by _Yuril_ (and 2K Road Snow Footprints by _Yuril_)
> Detailed Mountains (2k Resolution) by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Alternate Rocks and Mountains by _Benjamin318_
> Also, High-Resolution Tundra Moss for AOF Mountains by _Aron_ -OR- High-Resolution Tundra Moss for Ben318s Mountains by _Aron_, depending on which Mountain mod you install. He has others for other mountains if you look in his upload list.
> Dense Cobwebs by _Yuril_ -OR- Webs by _ramccoid_
> Footprints by _jonwd7_
> Glorious Grasses by _Jack245_ -OR- SkyRealism - Grass by _MTichenor_
> Re-Defined Dungeons by _Gizmo_ -OR- The Beauty of Skyrim - Caves and Mines by _raiserfx_
> Revamped Exterior Fog by _Gargorious_
> Skyrim Floral Overhaul by _Vurt_
> 
> (Large-Spanning Overhauls)
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod by _Brumbek_
> Skyrim HD by _NebuLa_
> These two together will over-write pretty much everything that was posted above, along with some posted below.
> 
> _Cities and Buildings_
> Amazing Cities - Riften by _Yuril_ (other major cities also by same Author)
> B3 - Better Breezehome and Burrows by _Robinsage_
> Better Gray Quarter by _Elioden Ward_
> Either one of the following -- Designs of the Nords or City Banner Replacer
> Doors Retexture by _Benjamin318_
> Better Dwemer Ruins by _Jenova19_, use with Better Markarth by _Jenova19_
> HQ College of Winterhold by _Anarin_
> Illustrated Town Panels by _Yuril_
> Replacement Ivy by _Thonk_
> Visible Windows by _isoku_
> Windmills Re-Sized (make sure you get the 'Katla's Sail Fix' for it)
> Expanded Winterhold Destruction Ruins by _Rhinala70 and phaotoa_
> 
> _New Structures - Player Homes_
> Amethyst Hollows Dreamworld by _AmethystDeceiver_
> Rayek's End by _Rayek_
> Riverside Lodge by _Lupus_
> 
> _New Structures_
> Chapels of Skyrim by _GwaeBloom_
> Unique Places by _Passet_ -- REQUIRES DAWNGUARD
> 
> _Other Objects and Effects_
> HD Barenziah Box and Crown by _Aegrus_
> Alternative Smoke by _Yuril_
> Ben318s Tents by _Benjamin318_
> Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs by _Jenova19_
> Detailed Rugs by _raiserfx_
> Dragon Glyphs HD - Fixed by _Valstein0_
> Enchantment Effect Replacer by _Myopic_
> Finer Dust by _CptJoker_
> Hot Torch by _Yuril_
> Insanity's Celtic Coin by _InsanitySorrow_
> Ruins Clutter Improved by _raiserfx_
> Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons by _Narmix_
> Silly Level of Detail - Wine Cellar by _Narmix_
> Statues of Skyrim by _Benjamin318_
> Ultimate HD Torch by _BuzzDee84_
> Weathered Road Signs by _Nimbli Bimbli_
> 
> _Water / Ice_
> W.A.T.E.R. (and the fix if using an ENB -- Green-Water Fix)
> 
> _Sky_
> Amazing Nebula
> Enhanced Night Skyrim
> Insanity's Moons by _InsanitySorrow_
> 
> _Low-VRAM alternatives_
> If you do not have a lot of VRAM (1GB or lower), then these mods are safe alternatives since they complement the Official High-Res DLC from Bethesda with improved Bump maps or just improved textures at the same resolution.
> AOF Farmhouses by _AnOldFriend_
> Bump Cities Vanilla by _Yuril_ (Colorful Whiterun by _Yuril_ - just a slight color enhancement for Whiterun)
> Bump Roads Vanilla by _Yuril_
> Bump Snow Vanilla by _Yuril_
> Bump Mountains Vanilla by _Yuril_
> Roofs of Whiterun by _Yuril_ - it fixes a small texture conflict with the roofs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Armors
> 
> 
> 
> _Vanilla Armor Retextures_
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors by _CaBaL_
> Accingite Vos - Shields HQ Retextures by _Alex_ - also, Hectrol Dwarven Shield High-Res Retexture by _hectrol_
> Aeterna's Circlets by _aeterna826_
> Another Black Thieves Guild Armor by _Shaft28_
> Either Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks by _pondcypress_ or Psychosteve's Dragon Priest Masks by _Psychosteve_
> Better Shrouded Armor by _Half-Dead_
> Craftable Thalmor Equipment by _Shodan44_
> Elaborate Textiles by _Miss Obsidienne_
> Either Royal Daedric Armor by _GarryG_ or Glorious Daedric Re-Texture by _Gloriouz_ (Royal Daedric also contains matching set of weapons)
> 
> _New Armor Sets_
> I'll try to list only the Lore-Friendly armor sets (sets that look like they could exist within the world of Elder Scrolls)
> A Perfect Assassin by _Newermind43_
> Avatar of Baltazar by _Newermind43_
> Avatar of Grenth by _Newermind43_
> Black Overlord by _Newermind43 and daedilus_
> Black Sacrament Armor by _AmethystDeceiver_
> Beserk Black Swordsman Armor by _Zenl_
> Blood Witch Armor by _Zerofrost Satyr_
> Crimson Ranger Armor by _patobek_
> Cultist Regalia by _PeterKeller_
> Dark Nemesis - Ebony Reincarnation by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Dark Nemesis - ENHANCED EDITION by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Divine Aegis HD by _Sader and Shodan44_
> Dragon Knight Armor by _Hothtrooper44_
> Dragonbone Ebonsteel Armor by _Dreogan_ (helmets in this work real well with Dragon Knight Armor by Hothtrooper44)
> Drow Armor Set by _Newermind43_
> Equipment of the Eternal Shine by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Immersive Armors by _Hothtrooper44_ (aMB textures for Immersive Armors by _Daendra and CaBaL_ -- replaces Vanilla textures used by some of the armor sets with aMidianBorn Book of Silence textures that are of higher quality)
> Inpou by Neo by _Neovinci_
> JackoO's Knightly Armory by _JackoO_
> JackoO's Praetorian Armor by _JackoO_
> Knight of Thorns Armor and Spear of Thorns by _Zerofrost Satyr_
> Masters of Death - Rise of the Brotherhood by _fume0101_ (Assassin's Creed-inspired light armor)
> Medusa and Drakul Armors by _Zerofrost Satyr_
> Mystic Elven HD by _Sader_
> Nightingale Prime HD by _AncientVampire and Zerofrost_
> Nordic Spellweaver Armor by _PeterKeller_
> Perfect Legionnaire by _Ali Bengali_
> Ritual Armor of Boethiah by _Wasbunny_
> Scout Armor by _DoODABoOM_
> Skyforge Shields by _Dreogan_
> TERA Online Armors - Male and Female by _asianboy345_ - _NOT LORE-FRIENDLY_
> Tribunal Robes and Masks by _Zairaam and Natterforme_
> Triss Armor Retextured by _Psyke23 and oldholo_
> True Bound Armors by _foster_
> The Legend of Zelda - Skyrim Modification by _Tyen_
> Wearable Bard's Lute and Retex by _Dragonis0_
> Wearable Elder Scrolls by _SephDragoon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> _Vanilla Weapon Retextures_
> Alternate Blade of Woe by _ktacreations_
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons by _CaBaL_
> Unique Uniques by _InsanitySorrow_
> 
> _New Weapon Sets_
> Dagger Craft Pack by _faxivcm_
> Dark Crusader Reforged by _Angilla_
> Dread Knight Weapon Set by _jojjo_
> Immersive Weapons by _Hothtrooper44, Ironman5000, and Eckss_
> JaySuS Swords by _JaySuS_
> Lion Heart Halberd by _Newermind43_
> Isilmeriel LOTR Weapon Set by _Isilmeriel_ and Arwen's Sword - Hadhafang by _Yogensya_
> Nicoroshi Creations by _Nicoroshi_
> Nightingale Pride by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Scioatael Weapons by _Wicked_Jester_
> Templar Hammer by _Lord Banewrath Sunblade_
> TERA Weapons Collection of Skyrim by _Iromizu_
> Thor's Hammer - Mjolnir by _Ghosu_
> Thresher Maul by _siberok92_ (included with Immersive Weapons)
> Unique Bows Collection by _Artisanix_
> Weapons of the Third Era by _masterofshadows and 747823 (original author)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Body Mods
> 
> 
> 
> _Female Body Types and Textures_
> CNHF - Calyps and Nuska's Heroic Form by _calyps and nuska_ (NSFW)
> 
> Dimonized UNP Body by _dimon99_ (NSFW)
> -Body Imperfect by _betterbecause_ (NSFW)
> -Mature Skin Texture and Body by _Maevan2_ (NSFW)
> -Nuska's Real Skin by _Nuska_ (currently hidden on Nexus)
> -Navetsea's Body Texture by _Navetsea_ (NSFW)
> 
> _Male Body Types and Textures_
> Better Males by _Chris57 and FavouredSoul_ (NSFW)
> High-Res Face Maps for Men by _Geonox_
> 
> _Head Improvements (Hairs, etc.)_
> These are not specific to a certain body type listed above
> AOF Believable Hair by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Fine Hair HQ by _Yuril_
> Apachii SkyHair by _Apachii_
> Beards by _Hvergelmir_
> Brows by _Hvergelmir_ or HQ Eyebrows by _Regn_
> Smile in HD by _zzjay_
> 
> Warpaint and Makeup Mods (for use with SKSE High-Res Tweak)
> Badass Warpaint by _Skree000_ (Viper, from the movie Doomsday) Also, I have a High-Res version of this that I made for the SKSE tweak that allows 2K-Resolution warpaints. PM me if you want it, as I have not uploaded it to the Nexus (Skree000 hasn't been online in a while).
> Battle Hardened Warpaints by _Diethardt and netherwalk_
> Better Makeup for SKSE by _Diethardt_
> XCE Warpaints and Dirt by _Xenius_ - These are high-resolution versions of the Vanilla Warpaints.
> 
> Any one of the following:
> Covereyes by _mrLenski_
> Flan's Eyes by _DarNilavu_
> Natural Eyes by _nevenbridge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NPC Mods
> 
> 
> 
> _Vanilla NPC Adjustments_
> Arie of Anga's Mill by _FalmerBane_
> Facelift Aela by _Axeface_
> Facelift Faendal[/UIRL] by _Axeface_
> Facelift Mjoll by _Axeface_
> Hvelgemir's Redesigned Housecarls by _Hvelgemir_
> Jenassa by _83Willow_
> Lydia Sylvan Makeover by _21crescendo_
> Non-Whory Housecarls by _navetsea_
> Sylgja of Shor Stone by _FalmerBane_
> The Companions by _Netherwalk_
> The New Serana by _Beans_
> Uthgerd Kriegswolfe by _FalmerBane_
> Vilkas and Farkas by _Netherwalk_
> Ysolda of Whiterun by _FalmerBane_
> 
> _Follower Mods_
> Additional NPC Follower Voice Type by _GomuGomu64_
> Amazing Follower Tweak by _Dheuster_
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul by _Eck_
> Varied Guards by _JulianP_
> 
> _New Followers_
> Atvir Dres by _JanusForbeare_
> Eryniel Elf Reborn by _urshi and donnyducky_
> Game of Thrones Followers by _Donker316_
> Hoth by _Hothtrooper44_
> Kaplan by _Diethardt_
> Mhillis Tuise by _Diethardt_
> Tauriel from The Hobbit by _m0ckin9bird_
> Thaiden by _83Willow_
> Valfar by _Omesean_
> Vilja in Skyrim by _Emma Amgepo Lycanthrops_
> Vizerin and Company by _Diethardt_
> 
> _Miscellaneous NPC Mods_
> Thieves Wear Thieves Guild Armor by _PrinceShroob_
> Ash Pile Retex by _Raymond Murphy_
> No NPC Greetings by _Cipscis_


Incorporated in OP. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## SDBolts619

I was reading a few pages back here and want to ask about VRAM and my own system. I currently don't have any ENB mods running, but damned if these pictures don't want to make me change that.

Given that I have 2 3gb video cards (plus 16gb of system memory if that matters) - do I have any concerns at all for running whatever mods I want at Ultra+ settings?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> I was reading a few pages back here and want to ask about VRAM and my own system. I currently don't have any ENB mods running, but damned if these pictures don't want to make me change that.
> 
> Given that I have 2 3gb video cards (plus 16gb of system memory if that matters) - do I have any concerns at all for running whatever mods I want at Ultra+ settings?


You'll have no problem. A pair of SLI GTX 660 Ti with 3GB of VRAM should be enough to handle just about any ENB with high res textures.


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> I was reading a few pages back here and want to ask about VRAM and my own system. I currently don't have any ENB mods running, but damned if these pictures don't want to make me change that.
> 
> Given that I have 2 3gb video cards (plus 16gb of system memory if that matters) - do I have any concerns at all for running whatever mods I want at Ultra+ settings?


I think you have about the best situation setup you can get. I seem to remember that my old 6970 2GB was getting almost maxed out with a few mods. I have not had any issues with my 7970 3GB though, even with quite a number of mods. I doubt you'll need to worry since you have twice that much.


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Really impressive ...


----------



## Mopar63

Okay Lifeshield, I am trying your suggestions. I have done a fully clean install of Skyrim and have the Nexus Mod manger downloading the files you marked as core. Gonna take a bit, we will see what happens.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay Lifeshield, I am trying your suggestions. I have done a fully clean install of Skyrim and have the Nexus Mod manger downloading the files you marked as core. Gonna take a bit, we will see what happens.


I would dissuade all users of high number of mods from using Nexus Mod Manager. This is from the STEP project page:

Quote:


> Warning:The Nexus Mod Manager (NMM) is no longer supported by STEP. The reason is that NMM does not allow the necessary level of control required by the STEP installation process. More importantly, NMM can *break* the STEP installation due to its lack of several controls related to mod overwrites and incomplete install/uninstall in some cases


I would recommend instead using Wrye Bash or Mod Organiser to install your mods. STEP has guides for both of them (WB MO) that'll help you learn the ropes of both of them. I personally use Wrye Bash as I find it is more suited to my modding style but Mod Organiser is very good too. If you want more info I'd be happy to provide.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Already done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to my personal collection. 100 items to choose from, all compatible, all of them 4 or 5 star ratings.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=109774172
> 
> Well, this is the full list. Listed in order as far as BOSS goes, but only according to the separate categories. I'll modify it for what I would consider essential.
> 
> Edit: List is finished, and linked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: World
> 
> 
> 
> HD 2k Textures - Nebula
> High Res DLC - Bethesda
> HD Fire Effects - Buzzdee84
> Ruins Clutter Improvement - Raiserfx
> Telvanni Reborn
> Realistic Mushrooms - Mystery Modder
> HD Torture Rack - Mystery Modder
> HD Tanning Rack - Mystery Modder
> Training Dummies - Mystery Modder
> Project Parallax - Osmodius
> Moss Rocks - SparrowPrince
> W.A.T.E.R. - SparrowPrince/OpticShooter
> Enhanced Distant Terrain - SparrowPrince
> Skyrim Distance Overhaul - Grieche
> Better Dynamic Snow - SparrowPrince/Brumbek
> Icebreakers Improved Reverb - Icebreaker
> That's Ice (Included in W.A.T.E.R.) - SparrowPrince
> S.M.I.M. - Brumbek
> Shooting Stars - Isoku
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurt
> Footprints - Jonwd7
> Wet And Cold - Isoku
> Enhanced Hotpools - Jakhajay
> Lush Grass and Trees - SparrowPrince
> Waves - Prometheus
> Better Smoke & Embers - Isoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Towns and Villages
> 
> 
> 
> Lanterns of Skyrim:
> Villages - MannyGT
> Bridges - MannyGT
> Around Cities - MannyGT
> 
> Alternative City Access
> 
> Towns and Villages Enhanced: Steam Workshop Only for now
> Docks of Solitude - Aplestormy
> Dawnstar - Matthieu6839
> Inns - Matthieu6839
> Morthal - Matthieu6839
> Winterhold - Matthieu6839
> 
> Towns & Villages Enhanced: Nexus
> Markarth Plus - Harleyvitality Haxrus
> Whiterun - Aplestormy
> Riften - Aplestormy
> Solitude - Aplestormy
> Windhelm - Aplestormy
> Villages - Aplestormy
> Riverwood - Aplestormy
> 
> or
> 
> Riverwood Reborn - Countercruel
> 
> Alternative City Access - Mandator
> Ranger Cabins - Jakarius321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Creatures
> 
> 
> 
> 101 Bugs_HD - 83 Willows
> Birds of Skyrim - Qasiermo
> Immersive Creatures - Lifestorock
> Wolf Retexture 4 - Kitty'eh (Steam Only)
> Wild Horses - Carah
> Armored Horses - Mystikhybrid
> Real Animals: Domesticated - Ashleymk99 (Steam Only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Characters/NPC's
> 
> 
> 
> Sporty Sexy Sweat - Xs2reality
> Better Males - Chris57/FavoredSoul
> Dimonized UNP - Dimon99
> Coverwomen w/ Cover Khajit - MrLenski
> Warpaint & Dirt w/ Beast races - Xenius
> Apachii Skyhair - Apachii
> Higher Level Enemies - Dalquist
> New Guards - Lawrens
> Race Menu Cache - Kapaer
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul - Eck
> Leveling Merchant Wallets - Absolutemkoll (Steam Only)
> Beards - Hvergelmir
> Horns Are Forever - Chilean Wolf
> Interesting NPC's - Kris Takahshi
> XCE - Xenius
> Orc Enhancer - Ratrace
> Gender Race Heights V2 - Machienzo.neo (Steam Only)
> Argonian Raptor Claws - J Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> True Compass - Doublevil
> iHud - Gopher
> Wearable Lanterns - Chesko
> Dragon Souls to Perks - NullCascade
> Dummy Training - B1gBadDaddy
> Equippable Map - ScarabMonkey/Kellpossible
> Skyrim Live - Eramus
> Bandoliers and Pouches - Dragten
> Frostfall - Chesko
> Vampire ShadowsMiranshortcake
> Flexible Perk Trees - Aertyr
> Merged Thievery Skill - LukeH
> Realistic Needs and Diseases - Perseid9
> Random Alternate Start - Syclonix
> Moonpath to Elsweyr - MuppetPuppet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Armor/Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> High Res Circlets - Yuril
> aMidianborn Book of Silence - CaBal
> Tera Armors - Asianboy345
> Black Sacrament Armor - AmethystDeceiver
> Cloaks - NikiNoodles
> Evil Mastermind Armor - Satyr ZeroFrost
> Armor Compilation - Hottrooper44 (File Currently Hidden)
> Medusa & Drakul Armors - Satyr ZeroFrost
> Heavy Armory - PrivateEye
> Light Elven Armor - Newermind43
> Greaves for UNP - Zemaria
> Sorceress Robes UNP - Newmiller
> Immersive Armor - Hottrooper44
> Immersive Weapons - Hottrooper44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Magic/Combat
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Remastered - ***us
> Magic Duel Reborn - Seb263
> Realistic Ragdolls and Force - dDefinder
> Deadly Dragons - 3Jlou
> Burnt Corpses - FishToast
> Enhanced Blood - dDefinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Post Process/Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal Cinema - Unreal Warfare
> RealVision - SkyrimTuner
> Matso's ENB - Matso
> SweetFX
> RCRN 3.6 - aLaaa
> CoT - Project Reality
> Enhanced Lighting & Effects - Anamorfus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Misc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial High Res DLC Patch - Patch Project Team
> Useable Barrels - Katixa
> Lore Based Loading Screen - Chesko
> Divine Punishment for mention of arrows to the knee - Toadime
> Humans drop human parts - Rokenian
> Uneqiup Ammo - Alek
> Usaeable Sawmills - Predalien
> Blacksmith Forge Water Fix - Hexaae
> Lighter Tools - Boom (Steam Only)
> Lightweight Potions & Poisons - JustinOther
> Hoods with Circlets - Subvert15
> Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge - Alek
> Whiterun Fence - Scottbee (Steam Only)
> Dovahkiin Relax - WGStein
> Improved Bounty Rewards - Gorey666
> Diving Boards - Dag416


List has been updated. Obsolete mods removed, all remaining mods now have valid links. Thanks Voodoo and Lifeshield for the incorporation.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I would dissuade all users of high number of mods from using Nexus Mod Manager.


There's nothing wrong with using Nexus Mod Manager as long as the user have half a brain cell. The only real reason they dissuade from using it in STEP is due to picking out bits and pieces from specific mods, along with fixes, and specific file merges, etc. None of which is a necessity.

STEP, while a generally good source of information, is a guide not a definitive. What I would recommend more is merging your mods then installing them via Nexus Mod Manager. One example I shall give is Cloaks of Skyrim and Winter is Coming. Rather than install four files I'll merge them all into one then install it that way. It's less confusing as I know it's just one file I have to worry about instead of four files and making sure they're in correct installation order and having no unecessary esp files in my directory. Same with Skyrim HD, which is split into multiple files, among others.

Doing installation in this way does require a degree of experience however, but this is where learning to do a completely manual install would prepare you. So that you understand what you are overwriting and why. This is especially useful when merging mods with patches for an overall installation of a mod, or managing multiple animation files and picking out the bits you like. I dare say someone with the experience to install manually, confidently, would have no issue completing an installation, even of STEP, regardless of what manager they decided to use.

It's also worth noting that you can choose to have a mod not overwrite another mod in Nexus Mod Manager. So if a mod specifically requires not being overwritten by another, simply click "no to mod", or just make sure you are installing in the recommended order of installation.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Ok, and in respect to the guide so far. If someone could post some high quality ini settings (past Ultra) that we can add as an example, aswell as find some information regarding downsampling (that's not my forte unfortunately) to add then that would be great.


AMD Guide To Downsampling - jtom320

Nvidia Guide To Downsampling - smex

Both here at OCN, but are quite lengthy.

Edit: Permission granted by Smex to incorporate his Nvidia guide, still waiting to hear from jtom320.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I would dissuade all users of high number of mods from using Nexus Mod Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with using Nexus Mod Manager as long as the user have half a brain cell. The only real reason they dissuade from using it in STEP is due to picking out bits and pieces from specific mods, along with fixes, and specific file merges, etc. None of which is a necessity.
> 
> STEP, while a generally good source of information, is a guide not a definitive. What I would recommend more is merging your mods then installing them via Nexus Mod Manager. One example I shall give is Cloaks of Skyrim and Winter is Coming. Rather than install four files I'll merge them all into one then install it that way. It's less confusing as I know it's just one file I have to worry about instead of four files and making sure they're in correct installation order and having no unecessary esp files in my directory. Same with Skyrim HD, which is split into multiple files, among others.
> 
> Doing installation in this way does require a degree of experience however, but this is where learning to do a completely manual install would prepare you. So that you understand what you are overwriting and why. This is especially useful when merging mods with patches for an overall installation of a mod, or managing multiple animation files and picking out the bits you like. I dare say someone with the experience to install manually, confidently, would have no issue completing an installation, even of STEP, regardless of what manager they decided to use.
> 
> It's also worth noting that you can choose to have a mod not overwrite another mod in Nexus Mod Manager. So if a mod specifically requires not being overwritten by another, simply click "no to mod", or just make sure you are installing in the recommended order of installation.
Click to expand...

I agree but most people use NMM as the first and only mod manager they ever use, and also for use with mods downloaded straight from the web with no modification. I would presume that for updating mods you use the tracking feature on the Nexus Liveshield? This is because modification of your mods in this way would mean that each specific mod combination would need to be manually changed with each update, and not just the simple replace old with new in NMM.

Also, WB and MO have quite a few more features than NMM (WB for its bashed patches and MO with its profiles).


----------



## modinn

-redacted for out-of-date info on my part-


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Not only that, but I have found the upgrade process to be far, far better using MO or WryeBash for the simple fact that they have Install Order features. For instance:
> 
> What if, after installing the 150 or so mods for STEP, you decide to use the Lite version of SkyrimHD instead of the Full version because of VRAM issues. When you uninstall the Full pack in NMM, it basically removes all of the overriding textures that are from other mods lower down in the STEP guide meant to replace SkyrimHD's textures too. Now you've basically broken your installation because when you go to install the SkyrimHD Lite pack, those overriding textures are no longer going to be there. So in order to get back those overriding textures, you pretty much have to re-do your STEP install ALL OVER AGAIN.
> 
> But with a program like MO or WryeBash, it detects which textures are overriding and under-riding and installs/uninstalls based off those lists. Now you've made a 2 hour problem into a 2 minute solution.
> 
> I really don't see why anyone in their right mind would continue to use Steam Workshop or NMM other than for downloading when there are 2 far superior mods out there to handle complex installs like STEP.
> 
> But that's just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take what you will.
> 
> Edit: Note that I'm not saying that NMM is a bad tool. It's great at what it does. But it's not meant for complicated builds, it's geared towards being easy-to-use for your joe-schmo modder who likes to play Skyrim on the weekend and install 10 or 15 mods without the hassle of sorting conflicting mods and load orders.


Or... you can download the Lite version manually, name it slightly different so it's seen as a separate mod in NMM, and tell it to ONLY override the previous installation of Skyrim HD (and not the others that override Skyrim HD as well).


----------



## Lifeshield

Or use a texture optimiser and never worry about it, which I've been personally doing now for years.

Honestly there's so many ways around this it's not even worth worrying about. Being presented with options isn't a bad thing but should never be presented as a definitive as different people do things in different ways.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I agree but most people use NMM as the first and only mod manager they ever use, and also for use with mods downloaded straight from the web with no modification. I would presume that for updating mods you use the tracking feature on the Nexus Liveshield? This is because modification of your mods in this way would mean that each specific mod combination would need to be manually changed with each update, and not just the simple replace old with new in NMM.


Yes I generally do all that manually. My rule is if it isn't broken, don't fix it!


----------



## modinn

Thanks for correcting me.

I hadn't realized that NMM had gotten the Overwrite feature finally put in until after reading through the update notes the past half hour. I hadn't used NMM in a while (like a year probably), so I was mostly talking from past experience. Should have probably done more research before making an a$$ of myself.

I've redacted my previous post. I still recommend WB over NMM or SW any day. But as Lifeshield said, it's good to have options and there isn't a definitive solution for everyone.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> I hadn't realized that NMM had gotten the Overwrite feature finally put in until after reading through the update notes the past half hour. I hadn't used NMM in a while (like a year probably), so I was mostly talking from past experience. Should have probably done more research before making an a$$ of myself.
> 
> I've redacted my previous post. I still recommend WB over NMM or SW any day. But as Lifeshield said, it's good to have options and there isn't a definitive solution for everyone.


Yep, I can confirm it has that feature (I mentioned it a few posts back I think). You can pick and choose what mods to overwrite etc as you install. It's change a lot over time so would be worth having a look at to familiarise yourself with the newer functions.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay this is after putting in the essential mods Lifeshield gave in his list.


----------



## Lifeshield

This is a real mod, I lol'd.

*Link*


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a real mod, I lol'd.
> 
> *Link*


Haha, I was coming to post the exact same thing lol. I'm downloading it just for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> AMD Guide To Downsampling - jtom320
> 
> Nvidia Guide To Downsampling - smex
> 
> Both here at OCN, but are quite lengthy.
> 
> Edit: Permission granted by Smex to incorporate his Nvidia guide, still waiting to hear from jtom320.


Missed this. I added the links to the guide. If jtom gives permission to incorporate the guide then I'll add them both as full guides within spoilers. Keep me posted, please.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Haha, I was coming to post the exact same thing lol. I'm downloading it just for nostalgia purposes.
Click to expand...

Haha.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quick question guys. I am looking at the pictures posted for Women of Skyrim and I have a few questions:

- My faces using the mod are dark and kind of splotchy looking. Would ENB cause faces to look more smoother and less "splotchy"?
- The mod gives credit to XCE for facial enhancements. Does this also mean that I need to install XCE for faces and stuff?
- Does this also apply for Coverwomen and I need to install it over existing face mods?


----------



## Athrun Zala

Anyone know if there's an alternate way to get EEO? Nuska seems to have it hidden and I would very much like to have her elves in my game. If not, I guess I'll just wait and see if she ever releases it again.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Missed this. I added the links to the guide. If jtom gives permission to incorporate the guide then I'll add them both as full guides within spoilers. Keep me posted, please.


Indeed I will let you know when I hear from him. Also, if you skipped by it, I've updated my mod list to include links. Furthermore, I will be working tonight to get an UBER ULTRA .ini file in order and play testing it's stability, so I should have it by tomorrow hopefully.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quick question guys. I am looking at the pictures posted for Women of Skyrim and I have a few questions:
> 
> - My faces using the mod are dark and kind of splotchy looking. Would ENB cause faces to look more smoother and less "splotchy"?
> - The mod gives credit to XCE for facial enhancements. Does this also mean that I need to install XCE for faces and stuff?
> - Does this also apply for Coverwomen and I need to install it over existing face mods?


ENB Series won't do much for the face textures other than changing how they appear in the environment, saturation, lighting and shadows, etc.

It is unclear from the mod page, but his mod replaces only normal maps, and although he credits Xenius, I don't think he incorporates it in the mod. The best thing to be sure is post on the page and ask him. It sounds like that is what he uses, and can be seen from his screenshots. Keep in mind XCE will effect males, not just females, and WoS needs to be installed after.

I can't say for sure, as I have limited experience with the way the characters are textured, but it looks like this would be incompatible with Coverwomen. For example, installing this after Coverwomen would overwrite the effects.

On the other hand, you might try Coverwomen to see if you have similar issues, and can always go back to WoS if you don't like it.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Anyone know if there's an alternate way to get EEO? Nuska seems to have it hidden and I would very much like to have her elves in my game. If not, I guess I'll just wait and see if she ever releases it again.


Not just EEO, Nuska has all of her mods hidden. She had 3 or 4 texture mods, the biggest being that EEO.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Something ChaotiK this way comes...


----------



## Bart

Oh...my...god! That is just jaw-dropping!


----------



## TheJokers

Hey again I asked a couple of pages back if the 7970 was worth it and I was swayed to the 7970 because it was a $50 NZD price difference but that card was a voltage locked card is it still worth it for a extra $100 over the 7950 for a heavily modded Skyrim?

Mans that's amazing Chaoti!


----------



## Creator

I think my modding is finally paying off. It's like TES 5.5 now. My Titan is getting a workout, even without any MSAA!


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think my modding is finally paying off. It's like TES 5.5 now. My Titan is getting a workout, even without any MSAA!


whoooa... bloody **** !!!









Need your mod list


----------



## frogger4

Wow, very nicely done with the landscapes guys! I like it









@TheJokers, looking at the performance Creator is getting with a Titan, spend whatever you can! I guess these mods end up being more performance intensive than I thought.


----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> Wow, very nicely done with the landscapes guys! I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheJokers, looking at the performance Creator is getting with a Titan, spend whatever you can! I guess these mods end up being more performance intensive than I thought.


Yeah I think I will and atleast it will be able to hold up a bit longer lifespan wise on ultra on other games


----------



## Lhotse

My new favorite armor: *Spellbinder Armor*

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21228

_"One of the most famous and powerful figures in the history of Tamriel was Jagar Tharn, Imperial Battlemage to Uriel Septim VIII. Though disavowed by the current organization for political reasons, Jagar is known as the first Nightingale and a master thief and mage both. He was also a powerful ally to Mehrunes Dagon in conquering the Battlespire Academy, among countless other history altering feats.

Through seduction and deceit, Jager stole the Staff of Chaos from the Queen Mother of Morrowind and used it to bind the Imperial king, Uriel Septim VIII, in another plane. For ten years the king was bound, and through illusion magic, Jager Tharn took on his image and ruled in his stead unbeknownst to most of the empire. Though his devious reign was cut short by his own apprentice and the staff of Chaos destroyed, the mighty spellbinder's armor outlived the legend."_

"Spellbinder Armor" is a lore friendly, stand alone, heavy armor set for all races and both genders. This is the battle regalia of the mighty battlemage Jager Tharn from the first game in The Elder Scrolls series, Arena.

This set has similar statistics to ebony armor, and thus requires the ebony smithing perk to craft. There are five variations of the Spellbinder armor set, all crafted out of fitting materials from the game: Golden Spellbinder Armor, Crimson Spellbinder Armor, Royal Spellbinder Armor, Runic Spellbinder Armor, and Patterned Spellbinder Armor. These sets can only be crafted in the Skyforge, which will help the large number of items presented in this mod from cluttering normal forges.

This armor set is adorned with many details including: a spell book, potions, coin purse, side plates, storage pouch, a scroll satchel, and more.

*'White' & 'Runic'*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/TESV2013-04-1802-57-53-89_zpsde4f214f.png.html

*'Pattern' & 'Gold'*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/TESV2013-04-1802-52-25-93_zps7767f5b9.png.html

*'Crimson' & 'Royal'*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/TESV2013-04-1802-55-10-68_zpsac4d66f2.png.html


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Im glad you guys are digging it. That's the first preview of the new ENB I'm creating. I'll be posting more as it develops.


----------



## Miaauw2513

I really like all these mods but I feel I'm so bad at installing them, oddly enough.. When I install things, and it asks if I should overwrite or copy or whatever, what should one press? Is it up to the individual mod? I recently deleted Skyrim and everything with it, in hoping of starting a new game with all (or most) of the mods in the OP


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> whoooa... bloody **** !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need your mod list


Indeed!! This thread is my sole reason for wanting another 7950!


----------



## Creator

I'll post a screenshot of my NMM list later today when I get home.









Part of the reason for the performance is because I'm running ugrids = 9 (I absolutely hate pop-in and this distance covers up most of it). I've also increased grass distance and shadow distance from 8000->16000 in the SkyrimPrefs.ini, along with a few other tweaks that increased show resolution. The shadows one was a real killer, but with a larger ugrids setting, in order for it to looks proper, you need to increase both, but it looks fantastic as a result. VRAM usage is typically around 2.5gb, with peaks around 2.9gb. And that's with optimized textures and whatever light-weight SMAA ENB has built in. This is all running 1440p. I'm about to ready to stop modding and start tweaking to get some performance back, as I sort of brute forced my way to where I got. (Titan allows you to do that








).


----------



## Bart

Creator: with the money you spent on that Titan, you should be able to do anything you want at any detail! Heck, that card should have an attachment that you can have sex with for that much money! I bet your settings would bring my little 7950 to it's knees, bleeding and crying.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> I really like all these mods but I feel I'm so bad at installing them, oddly enough.. When I install things, and it asks if I should overwrite or copy or whatever, what should one press? Is it up to the individual mod? I recently deleted Skyrim and everything with it, in hoping of starting a new game with all (or most) of the mods in the OP


I use to be the same way. I only used the Steam Workshop because it was just 'click&play' until I discovered Gophervids by accident. Now I use Nexus exclusively and create merge patches and everything.









'How to use NMM'





Here is Part 1. Watch the whole series and follow everything he does step by step. It's _very_ thorough and easy to follow and be sure to watch all the way through to Part 9 'FO3edit'(as well as the rest).
Good luck & enjoy.














'Load order and BOSS'


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I use to be the same way. I only used the Steam Workshop because it was just 'click&play' until I discovered Gophervids by accident. Now I use Nexus exclusively and create merge patches and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'How to use NMM'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Part 1. Watch the whole series and follow everything he does step by step. It's _very_ thorough and easy to follow and be sure to watch all the way through to Part 9 'FO3edit'(as well as the rest).
> Good luck & enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Load order and BOSS'


Hey buddy, thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'll post a screenshot of my NMM list later today when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason for the performance is because I'm running ugrids = 9 (I absolutely hate pop-in and this distance covers up most of it). I've also increased grass distance and shadow distance from 8000->16000 in the SkyrimPrefs.ini


You should set grass at 25000 if you can handle it. Trees at 250000 is another one.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Yo Lifeshield quick question. Do you have a lot of textures at 4k or do you download the majority of your mods in 2k? Asking because I've been playing around with Skyrim recently and been curious as to whether a lot of 4k textures would put my lil ol Sapphire 7950 to sleep. Noticed you had one too so Im trying to guage whether my best bet is 4k or 2k.

Also, I've been looking for mods that alters the guards so it doesn't seem like I'm looking at the same guards everywhere I go and I came across Lawren's RNG Guards (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9323) and what it does is create custom outfits for guards of the various holds to make them look different. So far I installed it alongside Diverse Skyrim Guards (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8943), which give me different looking guards (and more females ones too), and both seems to be playing nice with each other. Once I go around the various holds the guards cover and make sure both mods are applying correctly, I'll put some screen shots up. The final test will be seeing if both can work with Diverse Muscle tones (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19608) to give females guards a more muscular look (after all they are supposed to be protecting the holds). Hopefully everything works out and it gives Skyrim more varied guards.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Yo Lifeshield quick question. Do you have a lot of textures at 4k or do you download the majority of your mods in 2k? Asking because I've been playing around with Skyrim recently and been curious as to whether a lot of 4k textures would put my lil ol Sapphire 7950 to sleep. Noticed you had one too so Im trying to guage whether my best bet is 4k or 2k.


I compress textures over 2k so it wouldn't matter if I did download 4k size. If you've got 8gb RAM you'll get away with 4k but you might experience stutter, depending on which mods are 4k. If you want a smooth experience 2k all the way.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Oh well, I watched the NMM video despite already having used it before, and also _some_ of the Fallout 3 series (I didn't find it relevant, might just be me :/). I still can't get most of the mods to work. Any form of ENB and some enviromental mods aswell








I'm honestly just on the verge of giving up Skyrim on pc. Y u no just make awesome games to being with?!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Oh well, I watched the NMM video despite already having used it before, and also _some_ of the Fallout 3 series (I didn't find it relevant, might just be me :/). I still can't get most of the mods to work. Any form of ENB and some enviromental mods aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly just on the verge of giving up Skyrim on pc. Y u no just make awesome games to being with?!


It IS an awesome game to begin with, and very pretty in unmodded form. These mods just make it SPECTACULAR.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Oh well, I watched the NMM video despite already having used it before, and also _some_ of the Fallout 3 series (I didn't find it relevant, might just be me :/). I still can't get most of the mods to work. Any form of ENB and some enviromental mods aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly just on the verge of giving up Skyrim on pc. Y u no just make awesome games to being with?!


ENB, if I'm not mistaken(and I could be as I've never used it), requires SKSE(Skyrim Script Extender), as do a lot of other mods. As for modding in general, if you uninstall everything(your NMM mods and Steam Workshop if you have any) and start from scratch and follow what he does, step by step, you should have a good working knowledge of how to properly download and install mods both manually and with the NMM and how to use BOSS GUI and TES5edit to set your load order(very important) and WHY the order has to be a certain way .
Many file are NOT(even though there is a 'Download with NMM' prompt) just click the NMM and you're all set like it is with the Steam Workshop loader. Some of them MUST be downloaded manually, unpacked, have certain files chosen and some deleted, and then re-packed with WinRar before using NMM to install.
Read the install/uninstall notes in the mod pages and the 'Read Me' files(clever use of file naming, hu ? ) in the downloaded file.
Trust me, clean out all the old mods you have and watch and follow along with Gopher. If you do, by the time you finish the series, you will have a very solid mod installing foundation.

* Gopher's SKSE install vid.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'll post a screenshot of my NMM list later today when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason for the performance is because I'm running ugrids = 9 (I absolutely hate pop-in and this distance covers up most of it). I've also increased grass distance and shadow distance from 8000->16000 in the SkyrimPrefs.ini, along with a few other tweaks that increased show resolution. The shadows one was a real killer, but with a larger ugrids setting, in order for it to looks proper, you need to increase both, but it looks fantastic as a result. VRAM usage is typically around 2.5gb, with peaks around 2.9gb. And that's with optimized textures and whatever light-weight SMAA ENB has built in. This is all running 1440p. I'm about to ready to stop modding and start tweaking to get some performance back, as I sort of brute forced my way to where I got. (Titan allows you to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Would you mind sharing a copy of your Skyprefs.ini for the guide that Lifeshield is working on? We are looking for something beyond ultra, and although I tried, I can't get very far past it to remain stable.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> ENB, if I'm not mistaken(and I could be as I've never used it), requires SKSE(Skyrim Script Extender), as do a lot of other mods.


You are mistaken, the only thing ENB profiles need are their respective binary files from enbdev.com or Beautiful Skyrim (which is where you can find a backlog of all ENB binaries, I will add a link in the guide later).

ENB when complete is a standalone mod.


----------



## Dorkseid

I'm not an expert, but as I understand it ENB is more driver-oriented than script-oriented, a different way for the hardware to do its job. SKSE is more for things that change game mechanics in the software, like character animations and GUI customization.

Different topic...some one here might know, was there ever a complete Highlander "Kurgan" mod? I know there was at least one in the works a while ago but I can't find it now.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Would you mind sharing a copy of your Skyprefs.ini for the guide that Lifeshield is working on? We are looking for something beyond ultra, and although I tried, I can't get very far past it to remain stable.


Let me try optimizing it a little bit first, as right now I've probably got some overkill values in there.

And here's my mod list. I have no idea of the install order though.



The ENB I currently use is RealVision for CoT (Climates of Tamriel).


----------



## Creator

Need second Titan...


----------



## frogger4

Beautiful! A 2011 game developed with consoles in mind brings the Geforce Titan to its knees. I love how dense and lush that terrain is!


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Need second Titan...


WOW









Thank's for sharing your modlist... Will try this, soon as possible


----------



## xvince1

Some new pic I've done with SweetFX & downsampling...


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Anyone else having issues? None of the photos here are showing up for me, and it won't let me see the full page editor to upload my own.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Anyone else having issues? None of the photos here are showing up for me, and it won't let me see the full page editor to upload my own.


----------



## Lifeshield

On my iPhone I can view just fine.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think my modding is finally paying off. It's like TES 5.5 now. My Titan is getting a workout, even without any MSAA!


That last pic is AWESOME!!!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> Some new pic I've done with SweetFX & downsampling...
> 
> -snip-


Is that purely SweetFX and Vanilla lighting? Looks really nice. I might have to play with SwertFX now.


----------



## Dorkseid

These pics make me homesick for Colorado.







That's how awesome they are.

So, for downsampling, anyone have actual data regarding the performance impact? Supposed to be comparable to using AA?


----------



## Mopar63

Do you need to turn of AA for ENB? I get a message at startup that hardware AA is detected and details levels are being turned down.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Do you need to turn of AA for ENB? I get a message at startup that hardware AA is detected and details levels are being turned down.


That is correct. You can still use AA from Injectors however.


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is that purely SweetFX and Vanilla lighting? Looks really nice. I might have to play with SwertFX now.


I got some other ENB, but I don't know if it works or not, and many textures mods (especially Grass & trees)


----------



## Lifeshield

Added some more info into the *community guide*, including links to guides for downsampling and using Injectors. Have also included information regarding Proxy Chaining for ENB.

Will update more when I get back to my own PC as this one is unbearably slow.


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Added some more info into the *community guide*, including links to guides for downsampling and using Injectors. Have also included information regarding Proxy Chaining for ENB.
> 
> Will update more when I get back to my own PC as this one is unbearably slow.


Thank's for sharing. For me, downsampling is just the ultimate tweak, i was waiting for so many time... All games, looks so gorgeous with that... WOW since my first games on my father's Apple IIe... Will try on GRID...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That is correct. You can still use AA from Injectors however.


Lifeshield is correct. However I'd like to point out that there are still popular ENB's out there still using the v119 ENB binary. For those who didn't know, v119 was the last version to support hardware AA. So if you really want to use MSAA/SSAA, then you need to find a v119 compatible ENB config.

Just thought I'd throw it out. Good example that I use often is below.

SkyRealism - ENB Evolved
Download version 2.21 from the Old section for the v119 compatible config.


----------



## Lifeshield

Thanks for pointing that out, I should have stated that also.


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> These pics make me homesick for Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how awesome they are.
> 
> ...


I understand! We just got about of foot of snow earlier this week - the mountains were so pretty







When I am out hiking sometimes the terrain feels just like something out of Skyrim.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

More from the new ENB. Let me know what you guys think.

Bleak Falls (Daytime)


The foggy mountains


The night sky


The waterfalls


----------



## frogger4

That's really nice. I think I need to try out ENB. The first and second picture especially look much more life like.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Thought this one turned out cool.


----------



## Lhotse

*The Oblivion Realms Serie - The Gate of Solitude mod*

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21256

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/TESV2013-04-1821-52-23-85_zpsf9702799.png.html


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Looks like some of you guys are taking pictures of the great outdoors and passing them off as Skyrim in-game shots, LOL!!


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Looks like some of you guys are taking pictures of the great outdoors and passing them off as Skyrim in-game shots, LOL!!


No wonder I haven't posted much in this thread. Outside my door is nothing but dirt, rocks, and death.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Anyone familiar with using normal maps? I'm trying to combine Dimonized UNP Body with Mature Skin Texture and Body and Sporty Sexy Map. Downloaded UNP, downloaded only the texture from Mature Texture and then downloaded Sporty Sexy Map. Mod Organizer says Sport Sexy overwrites what it supposed to overwrite, but I don't see it in game; not sure where the conflict is happening.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Anyone familiar with using normal maps? I'm trying to combine Dimonized UNP Body with Mature Skin Texture and Body and Sporty Sexy Map. Downloaded UNP, downloaded only the texture from Mature Texture and then downloaded Sporty Sexy Map. Mod Organizer says Sport Sexy overwrites what it supposed to overwrite, but I don't see it in game; not sure where the conflict is happening.


Try installing UNP first, then normal maps, then textures. Also, Mature Skin comes with some nice normal maps as an option.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Transferred the WIP of my ENB over to the .159 beta for now. Screenshots to come. TemporalAA is pretty sweet with no fps hit! Also, Boris fixed the shadow issues with AO if anyone else had that issue, I know I did. Glad to see I can enjoy it myself now. BIG difference.


----------



## Lifeshield

I will be testing 0.159 on Tuesday.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I will be testing 0.159 on Tuesday.


Let me know if you find any issues with it, and I'll do the same. We can compare and attempt to recreate. So far, I've been smooth. About to jump into it again now.







Still needs the Particle patch from Mindflux... But other than that, looking good. Can't find a good example of TAA yet to compare in a screenshot though. He doesn't mention a performance boost, but even running SSAO, I seem to be getting better FPS than with .157

Edit: I am finding TAA is causing quite a bit of noise on certain trees. Both with AO on and off, although AO intensity makes it more noticeable. It could just be the palettes I'm using, as I'm trying out multiple. I'll keep a closer eye to see if it's present on all or just some.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Found these guys abusing a group of imperials while I was walking through the woods today. I wanted to help but it was too late...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trekking to Solitude. This is my 3rd attempt. My first one I got killed by some mudcrabs. The 2nd attempt I was tore apart by wolves. This one unfortunately ended badly with a necromancer spied me looting corpses.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Found these guys abusing a group of imperials while I was walking through the woods today. I wanted to help but it was too late...


Um...abusing in what context?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Found these guys abusing a group of imperials while I was walking through the woods today. I wanted to help but it was too late...


It really creeps me out the way folks in Skyrim sit around groping corpses. Reminds me of Oblivion, where that shopkeeper in Skingrad casually asks you what the fine is for necrophilia....


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## Mopar63

Guys I think this stuff is awesome but I am still looking for two different mod lists we have not yet seen.

1) Nexus Optimized: This list would be a minimal amount of mods designed to give your game the best looks it can have with only a minimum of mods. Kind of a best bang for the buck set.

2) Workshop Only: A mod list that is based purely off workshop only accessible mods.


----------



## Miaauw2513

I.. Can't believe it.. I finally made an ENB work  HURRAY! Bad news is that my rig can barely get playable fps








Using Project ENB (with the realism preset) and Climates of Tamriel. It looks friggin' amazing


----------



## DrBrogbo

I'm starting to get sick of using mods. I seem to have nothing but conflicts.

Today I fired Skyrim up for the first time in a month or so, and none of my graphical mods work any more. No texture mods, no character models, none of my armors, etc. Really, nothing I've activated through NMM works any more.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Guys I think this stuff is awesome but I am still looking for two different mod lists we have not yet seen.
> 
> 1) Nexus Optimized: This list would be a minimal amount of mods designed to give your game the best looks it can have with only a minimum of mods. Kind of a best bang for the buck set.
> 
> 2) Workshop Only: A mod list that is based purely off workshop only accessible mods.


My list of 100 immersion and graphic mods, steam workshop only. All of them are compatible. I've also updated my main mod list to include this link, so when Lifeshield gets a chance to update that, it should be on the guide too.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=109774172

I'll see what I can do about putting a must have mod list together, or maybe a few depending on one's preferences.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> I.. Can't believe it.. I finally made an ENB work  HURRAY! Bad news is that my rig can barely get playable fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Project ENB (with the realism preset) and Climates of Tamriel. It looks friggin' amazing


If you're using an Nvidia card that utilizes Optimus, you will encounter problems using any wrapper version of an ENB not recognizing your dedicated graphics and crippling your framerate. (Not sure if that is your case), but that is why Boris made the Injector version instead of the wrapper. Alternatively, you can use this.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33227

It will utilize a patch made by HiAlgo for his performance boost mod that fixes this error. It, or the injector is the only way I can use ENB or any other post processor.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> I.. Can't believe it.. I finally made an ENB work  HURRAY! Bad news is that my rig can barely get playable fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Project ENB (with the realism preset) and Climates of Tamriel. It looks friggin' amazing


My game looks amazing. I run 113 mods(mostly 2K graphic mods). And this beast is unreal how REAL it looks. I also use SweetFX for some vibrant colors and smaa.

Honestly like Chaotik said, it is prob something else, your rig looks capable. Look at mine, I get 30 fps in the world (20 min at some intensive places) and it is smooth. I get 60fps in dungeons. I am not sure how your gpu stacks against mine, I wager yours is better.


----------



## Durquavian

I didn't like the Hialgo mod it looked weird when moving. I rather have the stutter.lol


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I didn't like the Hialgo mod it looked weird when moving. I rather have the stutter.lol


The patch linked above is a separate standalone. But if you read the readme for HiAlgoBoost, you can still benefit greatly, (I've tested personally), from the mod even forcing the resolution to maintain 100% during camera rotation, still reducing stutter and lag and increasing framerate. All you have to do is alter the config file to the mode you use, and change the resolution range to 100%.


----------



## Durquavian

didn't know that thx


----------



## Durquavian

In game it is brighter and more vibrant gotta look and see how to screenshot , guessing SweetFX, as I see in game but you get the idea.


Maybe next time I'll go 1st person so her behind isn't in every picture.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay specific graphic question, the distant mountain flicker drives me nuts, how do we kill that?


----------



## Durquavian

lol I get that occasionally too or used to. Havent noticed with my new Card


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay specific graphic question, the distant mountain flicker drives me nuts, how do we kill that?


There are ini tweaks in the latest version of STEP that relieve this.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay specific graphic question, the distant mountain flicker drives me nuts, how do we kill that?


According to S.T.E.P. This is referred to as Z-fighting. http://wiki.step-project.com/Guide:Z-Fighting

If that doesn't solve your problem, Gopher has put out some youtube videos showing his fixes for it as well. I believe there are links on S.T.E.P. to it also.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I'm starting to get sick of using mods. I seem to have nothing but conflicts.
> 
> Today I fired Skyrim up for the first time in a month or so, and none of my graphical mods work any more. No texture mods, no character models, none of my armors, etc. Really, nothing I've activated through NMM works any more.


Regenerate your Skyrim ini? You probably have the old code used to allow texture mods to overwrite the high res DLC, it is no longer needed.

Only thing I can think of that would cause this.


----------



## keikei

Hi Everyone,

I must say many of these screenshots look unreal. What mods do you recommend? I love graphics, but i'm a little tentative about compatibility and stability issues. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I must say many of these screenshots look unreal. What mods do you recommend? I love graphics, but i'm a little tentative about compatibility and stability issues. Thanks for reading.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8760_20#post_19764951

A link to a modding/screenshot guide by Lifeshield with multiple mod lists and other useful tips including compatibility and stability issues common to modding.


----------



## keikei

Holy cow! Modding this game is a hobby in of itself!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Holy cow! Modding this game is a hobby in of itself!


It can be, but a lot of us have been modding Bethesda games in one way or another since Morrowind and FO3 days, so we are pretty knowledgeable and experienced. This thread was started near Skyrim's release, and as the mods grew in number and quality, so did the screenshots which naturally led to endless questions because there are 500+ pages in the thread now. lol

Needless to say, this is how the guide came about. If you're a steam workshop user, I've posted a link maybe 6-10 posts back that include my mod list for the workshop. All compatible and immersion friendly. Happy modding. Your game will never be the same again.


----------



## Durquavian

The best advice I can give is try out mods early in the game and experiment. Get rid of What you don't want or need then start a new game. If you remove a mod it still persists in your saves( save bloating). So don't wait till you get into the game a bit. Or if you do start a new character and try them out with that one, then after you have sorted it out, replay or go back to your save from your first character.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay only 32 mods all from Workshop and Project ENB Realistic


----------



## AbdullahG

How are your frames?


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*


Wow. That's beautiful


----------



## Durquavian

Ok got a few more with out the behind.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok got a few more with out the behind.


Great screenshots! You might want to try the console command tm next time if you would like to remove the quest marker bar above.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> How are your frames?


Pegged at 60FPS @ 1440.

Mod List so far....

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=140620757

Plus Project ENB Realistic


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Pegged at 60FPS @ 1440.
> 
> Mod List so far....
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=140620757
> 
> Plus Project ENB Realistic


Damn, that's pretty nice. I'm at 40FPS average with the same ENB outside.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG

That's a great landscape shot. if that is actually playable, then I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*


this one is awesome


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That's a great landscape shot. if that is actually playable, then I'm extremely jealous.


Could be playable (>30fps) if i decrease the grass density


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys know if Mature Skin and Coverwomen go well together?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I believe it's almost finished. A few more minor tweaks and effects are in the works...


----------



## gtarmanrob

I just recently finished installing most of STEP, with a few of my own addons and some that Lifeshield uses, and im really impressed with how Skyrim now looks. I'll start taking some screens soon when I can get the freecam mod working, im going to try for a real vanilla look. obviously all the mods and that installed, but no ENB to start with.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> I just recently finished installing most of STEP, with a few of my own addons and some that Lifeshield uses, and im really impressed with how Skyrim now looks. I'll start taking some screens soon when I can get the freecam mod working, im going to try for a real vanilla look. obviously all the mods and that installed, but no ENB to start with.


Tilde key " ` " for console command, tcm will give free camera. Tcm 1 will free camera and stop time. There are also commands for slowing and speeding up camera movement speed. TM will also remove the hud for screenies. No need for a mod really.


----------



## Tagkaman

Does anyone know how to fix the problem that when you point at an object in 3rd person and try to pick it up, it does not work (the aiming for all 3rd person activities is off strange it seems)?


----------



## Durquavian

Yeah happens to me too, but I guess I have gotten so used to switching to 1st it doesn't bother me.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix the problem that when you point at an object in 3rd person and try to pick it up, it does not work (the aiming for all 3rd person activities is off strange it seems)?


Unreal Cinema has links to a few possible fixes. Because it uses Tilt Shift DoF, the crosshair needs adjustments to center DoF more accurately and the mods could possibly help your issue as well since they alter the X,Y coordinates of the crosshair for third person. There are .ini tweaks that might work too, but that would be more complicated and time consuming by trial and error.


----------



## dartuil

hello , how to fix that?


----------



## Lifeshield

You have a conflicting flora mod.


----------



## AbdullahG

What mods are you running? Any specific tree or landscape mods?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello , how to fix that?


I had a similar issue when using HD fire effects. The author offered a patch with SMIM that rematched the vanilla mesh with SMIM, and unfortunately the patch recreated the purple blocks in campfires and pits. My first thought would be to check for incompatibilities or maybe even incomplete meshes. It's most likely caused by some of the more recent mods if you haven't noticed this before. I'd first start by deactivating any recent mods that might effect your trees or the landscape in that area and check to see if that fixes it. If not, it's likely a problem with the actual meshes. If that is the case, hopefully you have a backup of your mesh folder. Aside from that, you might have to find a different mod that replaces the ones you have. I also encountered that issue using body mods. Everything worked perfectly except a mishmatch of skin tones for orcs. Had to search for hours to find a mod just for orcs that matched the tones up again but still retain the look I wanted.

As for the sky high trees... well that is one that I haven't figured out yet. Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## dartuil

I run everything i found here :
www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8760#post_19764951

I don't understand why i have this








i'm 1.9 version


----------



## Lifeshield

You've messed up some of the flora mods. What's happened here is that the meshes don't match up with the textures, or textures are missing entirely. What in particular that stands out here is that you may be using a wrong version of Lush Overhaul with Skyrim Flora Overhaul (taking into account the type of tress that are purple).

We're working on building a simpler mod list for users here that is less complicated to install and that should be more hassle free. For now the only thing I can suggest is checking to make sure that you have all the correct mods and versions and then reinstalling.


----------



## dartuil

you were right i have uninstalling ENVIRONMENT LUSH - For flora overhaul - 179e
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32246#content
What version to take?


----------



## AbdullahG

Are you running Skyrim Flora Overhaul? There are several versions of it.

If you have Skyrim Flora Overhaul v179e, then download ENVIRONMENTAL LUSH - For flora overhaul - v179e

If you have Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Summer, then download ENVIRONMENTAL LUSH - For flora overhaul - 180 Summer

If you do not user Skyrim Flora Overhaul, then download Ultimate Lush - Vanilla.

If you have Skyrim Flora Overhaul Basic, then you can't use Ultimate Lush.


----------



## dartuil

yes I run Skyrim Flora Overhaul Basic v181b-141-v1-81b


----------



## AbdullahG

Then Ultimate Lush won't work. You would try Skyrim Flora Overhaul v179e instead. Or, you can run this:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288

If you run the other mod, you have to go to the Old Versions and download the 1.5 version.


----------



## dartuil

should i get Skyrim Flora Overhaul v179e with 2048 tree LODs for v179e instead?

EDIT : THank you i will try


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally use 1024 textures for all my environmental and surrounding stuff and 4k resolution for NPC's. The reason is that I stop to talk to NPC's, but I rarely stop by to admire a tree or mountain beyond a brief screen shot, mainly because I am running war zones and my puny Breton can't take on a mudcrab without guzzling potions.


----------



## Lifeshield

He's running a 7950 so 2048 will be fine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How much more powerful is that then my MSI N580 GTX Lightning? I ask because using UGrid and 1k textures and my GPU lags every now and then outside.


----------



## dartuil

The 7950 have 3GB memory , so where your 580 is memory limited the 7950 is ok.
I think the 7950 is like 10-15 % faster
Less comsumption








LifeShield thank you I can now have a real skyrim , more realistic no issues now , perfect








I give you a big up


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> The 7950 have 3GB memory , so where your 580 is memory limited the 7950 is ok.
> I think the 7950 is like 10-15 % faster
> Less comsumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LifeShield thank you I can now have a real skyrim , more realistic no issues now , perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give you a big up


I knew I should have gotten the 3GB version!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I knew I should have gotten the 3GB version!


Eh, I honestly think you can run the game with 2K to 4K textures. My GTX 470 got by with 1.28GB. The only issues were crashes after one to two hours and no ENBs with those textures.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

What better way to break in my new 1440p monitor than some screen shots?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Dragon bone looks awesome. If only each one didn't way a ton. Yes I know there is a mod for that, but I prefer to get my game as "vanilla" as possible in the gameplay elements.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

That's not even a vanilla armor, it's the Dragonhide set from Immersive Armors. Yes it's heavy but I don't really carry much with me these days, just my armor and a sword really.


----------



## Sadmoto

Here are two shots of my current, not-so-well-done mod setup at 1360x786.





I've been looking at some of the pictures on here and I'm planning on redoing my mods







they make me so jelly.

Chaoitik's shots just blow me away and is the reason Im going to redo my mods. xD


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Eh, I honestly think you can run the game with 2K to 4K textures. My GTX 470 got by with 1.28GB. The only issues were crashes after one to two hours and no ENBs with those textures.


I run full 2K textures 4K Character textures with 1K Vram. I do just fine, just a tad low on FPS =30. Now If I had a 7970 3gb Vram = limitless:thumb:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I knew it was time to make a downgrade when my horse took 2 minutes to finish a jump.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I knew it was time to make a downgrade when my horse took 2 minutes to finish a jump.


What the hell? How does that happen? Did you retexture your horse with 8K textures or something?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Have you guys ever come across the inability to absorb souls from dragons? At first I thought it was just because I'd already killed the dragon before, but then a random one flying around didn't give me his soul, as well as one sitting on top of a dragon stone that I hadn't found yet.

I don't have the unofficial patches or anything (or even the dragonborn DLC). The only thing even remotely related to dragons is the "spend souls for perks" thing.

Also I should note I haven't changed any mods in over 6 months, and it was working fine before. Did an automatic game update screw me up somewhere?


----------



## Jedson3614

Yes i can fix this for you pm me


----------



## DrBrogbo

Actually, I got it working. I installed all the unofficial patches (except the dragonborn since I don't have that DLC) and ordered them according to the list in the instructions, and it works now. I have to remove and re-install my UNP and armor mods again though, but it's finally working. Tested by killing a roaming ancient dragon.


----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> What better way to break in my new 1440p monitor than some screen shots?


Man that looks awesome, what kind of performance do you get with that


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> Man that looks awesome, what kind of performance do you get with that


Never drops below 75 FPS, I run my monitor at 96 Hz with adaptive Vsync.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Meh, the ENBs used in the last several pages are either too washed out, too dark, too blurry, just plain bland, or a mix of the previously mentioned. Let's step it up several many more notches here, please! The last several pages were tough to look through.


----------



## d3vour3r

this thread has convinced me to play skrim again from scractch but with visual mods, and cheats


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Meh, the ENBs used in the last several pages are either too washed out, too dark, too blurry, just plain bland, or a mix of the previously mentioned. Let's step it up several many more notches here, please! The last several pages were tough to look through.


You can always make your own ENB the way you want... it's not an exact science. Compromises have to be made. What looks awesome in one area can make another area look completely off. You have to find a unique balance that suits your taste. Not to mention, the majority of ENB's out there aren't made with publication in mind, simply personal use followed by publication in case anyone else likes what they see. It's one thing if they don't suit your tastes, but you could still appreciate the effort and time that was put into creating the preset.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

SweetFX not noticeable


My ENB with SweetFX comparison


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Meh, the ENBs used in the last several pages are either too washed out, too dark, too blurry, just plain bland, or a mix of the previously mentioned. Let's step it up several many more notches here, please! The last several pages were tough to look through.


I felt the same about most of the enb's I tried. Although truth be told my old XFX 6770 was more the limiting factor. But I found I like SweetFX for sharpening and brightening the colors best. Has a lot of options to play with.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=376265 SweetFX 1.4


----------



## Durquavian

I loved Radeonpro for those with AMD/ATI but with SKSE they conflict







so I could not use radeonpro anymore. Then I started Using ATTK which helps cut out background programs and manages ram but then I couldn't use Afterburner OSD to monitor my memory and gpu and cpu usage. All I can use now is FRAPS.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I loved Radeonpro for those with AMD/ATI but with SKSE they conflict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I could not use radeonpro anymore. Then I started Using ATTK which helps cut out background programs and manages ram but then I couldn't use Afterburner OSD to monitor my memory and gpu and cpu usage. All I can use now is FRAPS.


What was the problem with Afterburner and ATTK? Is it specifically AMD based? I use them fine together with my Nvidia card. OC and the overlay work perfectly.


----------



## Durquavian

It is the server part, couldn't get skyrim to load and the cause was it. There is a way within attk to allow programs, I just haven't cared to try it yet. The descriptions and directions need work.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Hooks and links are easy, you literally create a shortcut, and drop it in the Hooks or Links folder in the ATTK file. You can also manually do it using the config, but that is more confusing. Odd though, I didn't need to do either with Afterburner. It took a bit of toying to get it to work at all with Skyrim for me, but that was all before ATTK, and it never changed.

More strange, while most guides tell you to put the Rivatuner detection to low for Skyrim, mine wouldn't run Afterburner. I set it to medium detection and it worked just fine.

Unless you're running HiAlgo... that is the only program I cannot get to Afterburner to play nice with.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Mopar63

I think something that should be addressed here are the different reasons for modding. In this thread I think most of the modding done is for the screen shots we are seeing. My experience as I explore this more is that to attain these levels you either need a monster system or you settle for not getting a smooth playing gaming experience. Hence the reason I and some others here are seeking the optimized mod set that will give us great playability with good image quality.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I think something that should be addressed here are the different reasons for modding. In this thread I think most of the modding done is for the screen shots we are seeing. My experience as I explore this more is that to attain these levels you either need a monster system or you settle for not getting a smooth playing gaming experience. Hence the reason I and some others here are seeking the optimized mod set that will give us great playability with good image quality.


To be honest I have the best of both with my setup.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Agreed. The screenshots I'm posting are in game, the only tricks I use are TFC and TFC 1 console commands. I average between 20-30 wilderness, 15-20 in town, and 50-60 in dungeons. I can't honestly see myself dropping further than that, which is mainly why I decided to make my own ENB, because as nice as the others are, I can cater it to both looks and playability. The one I'm creating now uses both SweetFX, and the latest .159 ENB upon it's official release, and I can still maintain these framerates.

And in case no one has noticed... I'm using a laptop with a single 680m. I usually play with it overclocked, but only to 850/1250. That's nothing compared to some of the SLI rigs I've been seeing on here, or even what a single desktop GPU can accomplish.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Agreed. The screenshots I'm posting are in game, the only tricks I use are TFC and TFC 1 console commands. I average between 20-30 wilderness, 15-20 in town, and 50-60 in dungeons. I can't honestly see myself dropping further than that, which is mainly why I decided to make my own ENB, because as nice as the others are, I can cater it to both looks and playability. The one I'm creating now uses both SweetFX, and the latest .159 ENB upon it's official release, and I can still maintain these framerates.
> 
> And in case no one has noticed... I'm using a laptop with a single 680m. I usually play with it overclocked, but only to 850/1250. That's nothing compared to some of the SLI rigs I've been seeing on here, or even what a single desktop GPU can accomplish.


I saw your original comment about 4K textures. An easy fix is to use the 'Optimizer Textures' mod. It will allow you to reduce anything bigger than 2K textures by half (so 4K get taken down to 2K), or you can change it to reduce down to 1K, etc.

Also, when using this, it will create a backup (if you want - enabled by default) of the folder you're running the program on. So for me, I ran it on my _data/textures_ folder, and it creates a .RAR archive of the folder for a backup (in case you don't like the end results).

When I ran it on my textures folder, it took it down from ~14GB of texture files, down to 10.9GB of textures - a difference of 3.6GB. I did it last night, so I'm about to play and see if I notice any difference.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Appreciate the tip. I've been using it, just never bothered trying to reduce the texture size to 2K. But it is a space saver certainly, and I've noticed zero loss of quality. And just to prove how OCD I am, despite the program backing everything up I always do it myself... which now that I think of it, in the end probably takes up more space. lol Gotta fix that...









Just reduced using the optimizer, and it did save me 1GB of space.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Good news: I found a seamless head/body replacer combo that I like. Navestea + Women of Skyrim =









Bad News: NPC females all developed super dark faces























Good News: Found color mismatch mod that fixes issue









More Bad News: NPC females randomly develop dark foreheads


----------



## Durquavian

Oh man there is a fix in the meshes or textures... Cant remember had same issue. looking up now


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Appreciate the tip. I've been using it, just never bothered trying to reduce the texture size to 2K. But it is a space saver certainly, and I've noticed zero loss of quality. And just to prove how OCD I am, despite the program backing everything up I always do it myself... which now that I think of it, in the end probably takes up more space. lol Gotta fix that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just reduced using the optimizer, and it did save me 1GB of space.


The main difference (positive difference) I noticed was I don't crash every 20-30 minutes anymore. I just played for nearly 2 hours straight without a crash. That hasn't happened in a while lol.


----------



## Durquavian

It was in SKYRIM/Data/Meshes/actors/character/character assets I think. One of the female head parts was there and you had to delete it. MAN if I could only remember it....


----------



## Durquavian

looking up again...


----------



## Durquavian

maybe this will pertain to your case and help.
Go to your Skyrim/Data/Textures/actors/character/female folder and delete femalehead_s.dds. It's not ideal, but it should fix the issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> maybe this will pertain to your case and help.
> Go to your Skyrim/Data/Textures/actors/character/female folder and delete femalehead_s.dds. It's not ideal, but it should fix the issue.


Wouldn't that affect my character as well?

PS
Will try when I get home


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wouldn't that affect my character as well?
> 
> PS
> Will try when I get home


Well I had to do it for my character too but it was doing it with NPC as well. So it fixed both. The game will recreate the file, at least it is back in my folder.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well I had to do it for my character too but it was doing it with NPC as well. So it fixed both. The game will recreate the file, at least it is back in my folder.


Glad to hear that! I will let you know how this turns out tonight.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

This was one of the very first mods made for the workshop, and one of the first I installed. 2 years later, I'm seeing it in action for the very first time. lol


----------



## dartuil

hello ,give me all the mod in PM ChaotiKPranXter please so i try this
thank you


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello ,give me all the mod in PM ChaotiKPranXter please so i try this
> thank you


Mod lists are listed on the front page in the first post.


----------



## ProudGamer

Some of my pics - got a stable fully modded Skyrim and love it


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

What lighting and ENB are you using ProudGamer? That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## ProudGamer

Thanks,

Climates of Tamriel w RealVision ENB w RLO = AWESOME AWESOME I tell you


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Indeed. I just installed the weather esm from CoT in order to test it out with my ENB. I want to handle most of the lighting myself paired with ELFX. Haven't tested it yet, but I will be later today. Screens to come.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Here are some pictures of my first Skyrim test run with texture mods alongside Unbleak Cinema ENB. This is my first time using ENB so I'm not really sure if I set everything up correctly (using ENB manager). I've been noticing a black grain that can been seen over everything--I even can look up to the sky and see it. I know Unbleak ENB does come with grains, but I was curious as to whether or not it's my GPU going haywire or my monitor not being calibrated that causing the issue. I need to double check the war paint I'm using too because in my eyes it looks smudged (there's two different ones). Also I've been noticing some flickering. It'll be an occasion color flicker but I was wondering if that's always happens with Skyrim or not.

You guys' guides helped me out a lot! Still got a long way to go but so far it's looking pretty good.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Original  ENB


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> It was in SKYRIM/Data/Meshes/actors/character/character assets I think. One of the female head parts was there and you had to delete it. MAN if I could only remember it....


I actually ended up going into .../facegendata/skyrim.esm and deleting the files in there which fixed my issue. It looks like the replacer textures are still fine so I am happy again!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

CoT sky and weather with ENB + ELFX and SweetFX





Need to adjust the new sun


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I actually ended up going into .../facegendata/skyrim.esm and deleting the files in there which fixed my issue. It looks like the replacer textures are still fine so I am happy again!


gratz


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> gratz


thanks!


----------



## Athrun Zala

After playing around with the Unbleak ENB, I realized that it was killing my GPU, even with HiAlgo, so I made a temporary switch to Real Vision ENB + SweetFx and I think I like it a lot better performance wise. The game runs smoother, and I'm getting ~40 frame rates outside and straight up 60 indoors. I have been experiencing issues indoors where everything is covered by some fog/light and the only thing you can see on my char is arms and head (which is bald). I think it has something to do with RLO since it only happens in doors so I'll have to check it out. Also experiencing random CTDs but it may be because my GPU is getting close to the VRAM limit. May have to finally overclock the 7950.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

CoT, .157 Custom, and one of the most powerful, yet least known Injectors I've come across... I can't bring myself to install SweetFX in Skyrim again after seeing this one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


What is that?!?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

That would be an Ash Spawn from the Dragonborn DLC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I see... still need to get around to playing that. I am really hating my merchant Breton...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


6 AM: Wake up in the Inn (with Well Rested bonus to skills)
6:15: Drink potion to get started on the day
6:16: Brutally murder several NPC's while they are still asleep.
6:30: Choose glamorous and revealing heavy armor for the day, be sure to match set and colors for style (and 25% armor bonus)
8:45: Do stylishly loose hair (be sure layers flow nicely). This is difficult without hair dryers or electricity being invented yet, but a flame spell works almost as well when applied carefully.
11 AM: Fast travel to favorite bandit cave / shopping mall. Her favorite part is finding jewelry on the corpses she just murdered.
4 PM: Back in town, time to put on makeup / warpaint for a night on the town.
6 till midnight: Get drunk at the inn, then go around the town recklessly casting spells left and right. The thatch roofs are surprisingly resilient to fire.
1 AM: Sitting sadly by herself. None of the male NPCs seem to even notice her - no matter how hard she tries to impress with modern hair styles, revealing clothing, and a body count surpassing that of every know serial killer, all the men ever want to talk about is that time they took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> 6 AM: Wake up in the Inn (with Well Rested bonus to skills)
> 6:15: Drink potion to get started on the day
> 6:16: Brutally murder several NPC's while they are still asleep.
> 6:30: Choose glamorous and revealing heavy armor for the day, be sure to match set and colors for style (and 25% armor bonus)
> 8:45: Do stylishly loose hair (be sure layers flow nicely). This is difficult without hair dryers or electricity being invented yet, but a flame spell works almost as well when applied carefully.
> 11 AM: Fast travel to favorite bandit cave / shopping mall. Her favorite part is finding jewelry on the corpses she just murdered.
> 4 PM: Back in town, time to put on makeup / warpaint for a night on the town.
> 6 till midnight: Get drunk at the inn, then go around the town recklessly casting spells left and right. The thatch roofs are surprisingly resilient to fire.
> 1 AM: Sitting sadly by herself. None of the male NPCs seem to even notice her - no matter how hard she tries to impress with modern hair styles, revealing clothing, and a body count surpassing that of every know serial killer, all the men ever want to talk about is that time they took an arrow in the knee.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

Just installed my nVidia cards, and I'm trying to the the best AA possible. I'm using enb 1.19 so I can still use any AA, but I see a lot of jaggies compared to my AMD setup. I heard you can't override AA in Skyrim but you can enhance and force SSAA etc... What would be the best possible AA scenario using the control panel, ini tweaks etc..? No worries, I have the horsepower!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Just installed my nVidia cards, and I'm trying to the the best AA possible. I'm using enb 1.19 so I can still use any AA, but I see a lot of jaggies compared to my AMD setup. I heard you can't override AA in Skyrim but you can enhance and force SSAA etc... What would be the best possible AA scenario using the control panel, ini tweaks etc..? No worries, I have the horsepower!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I personally use *Nvidia Inspector* to do my AA tweaks.

I use the following tweaks:
Quote:


> SkyrimPrefs.ini:
> 
> iMultiSample: 2 (you can change this to 4 if you want less jaggies)
> 
> Nvidia Inspector:
> 
> Antialiasing - Transparency Susersampling: 2x Sparse-Grid Supersampling
> 
> SMAA:
> 
> 2x - Ultra Preset


That's what I use and the only noticeable aliasing I get is with the stick-woven fences found in the southern areas (but it's real hard to get rid of that). I'm sure others will chime in with their settings. But my setup is mainly for getting the most AA with the lowest amount of VRAM usage. Since you have 4GB of VRAM, you can probably do SG-SSAA and 4x Multisampling. But realize that the more AA you do, the harder it makes it on ENB's SSAO algorithm. At least, that's what the performance culprit was for SSAO in the old binaries.


----------



## Creator

More scenery stuff.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I personally use *Nvidia Inspector* to do my AA tweaks.
> 
> I use the following tweaks:
> That's what I use and the only noticeable aliasing I get is with the stick-woven fences found in the southern areas (but it's real hard to get rid of that). I'm sure others will chime in with their settings. But my setup is mainly for getting the most AA with the lowest amount of VRAM usage. Since you have 4GB of VRAM, you can probably do SG-SSAA and 4x Multisampling. But realize that the more AA you do, the harder it makes it on ENB's SSAO algorithm. At least, that's what the performance culprit was for SSAO in the old binaries.


Thanks for the tips modinn!

I currently use this in nVidia Inspector:

Anti aliasing - Mode: Enhance App settings
Anti aliasing - settings: 32xS [Combined 2x2 SS +8x MS]

I added the SG-SSAA, and it ramped up the cards a lot, but I can still run 58FPS solid @ 2800 VRAM usage. Might go to 2x2 ss+4x MS. As for the SMAA, do you use an injector?

Thanks again!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Sheesh Creator, those top two are certainly photo-realistic quality graphics! Awesome!


----------



## Creator

Two more going for realism. CoT definitely seems to help a lot in that regard.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Very true, it does! Just curious how you use CoT with your enb, I have the .esm installed with no additional lighting plugins since I just want the weather effects and textures. I never enable skylighting in ENB anyway, so that isn't a concern, and I prefer to control lighting through the ENB and EFLX personally.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Thanks for the tips modinn!
> 
> I currently use this in nVidia Inspector:
> 
> Anti aliasing - Mode: Enhance App settings
> Anti aliasing - settings: 32xS [Combined 2x2 SS +8x MS]
> 
> I added the SG-SSAA, and it ramped up the cards a lot, but I can still run 58FPS solid @ 2800 VRAM usage. Might go to 2x2 ss+4x MS. As for the SMAA, do you use an injector?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes, I use the standard injectSMAA 1.2 injector when I'm using the v119 binary. When I'm using one of the newer binaries and don't have access to hardware-AA, I use ENB's AA which is an implementation of SMAA. Boris is trying to implement temporal AA for ENB, but no luck so far due to the way objects are rendered in Skyrim.


----------



## Creator

I think the best thing about CoT is the sky. It's just so... perfect. The only thing I may have changed is upping the lightness of the sky near the horizon and middle. I can't remember if I did that with this ENB, or some other one I had installed previously. But if I did, it was because I thought the default sky was just a little bit "too blue". Either way, very little was done on my end.

The ENB I'm using RealVision 1.4 which was made for CoT 3.1 + Realistic Lighting Overhaul. So there is an additional lighting plugin, but with RLO .esp files enabled/disabled, I can't see a difference, so I'm not sure if it's even kicking in or if I can even disable it now. I believe it is on though as my Skyrim nights are very dark.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Just installed my nVidia cards, and I'm trying to the the best AA possible. I'm using enb 1.19 so I can still use any AA, but I see a lot of jaggies compared to my AMD setup. I heard you can't override AA in Skyrim but you can enhance and force SSAA etc... What would be the best possible AA scenario using the control panel, ini tweaks etc..? No worries, I have the horsepower!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Dowsampling from 3840x2160 is more than enough.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

LIGHT SABERZ!


















And a scenery shot, I'm starting to get the hang of this I think.


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> LIGHT SABERZ!
> 
> ...
> 
> And a scenery shot, I'm starting to get the hang of this I think.


Those look like some really detailed textures you have! I think Whiterun needs some more things added to it like trees and stuff - looks awfully normal in your shots


----------



## AbdullahG

Fire effects with DoF look amazing...


----------



## Dmz96

Sorry if this is a naive question, but how much of a performance impact does down sampling have? I run at 1080p right now and want to try to get some smoother edges.


----------



## rashbeep

i keep coming back to CoT but then i uninstall it because i just can't stand how it looks






















































^^looking at your pc now (you have a similar spec as mine) playing at 1440p can have a pretty hefty hit on your fps. i usually play at that resolution anywhere from 25-40fps.


----------



## gionight

Nothing groundbreaking this time







majority of this pics were taken in tweaking process(without my usual screenshoting adjustments) and just added some old remaining shots for variety sake.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv20130329190038453.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/tesv2013042514073352.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv20130330204031261co.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/tesv2013040918475416.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2013041223122518.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013041123271404.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013040821450223.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013041223445945.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2013041119412906.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013041121384532.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/tesv2013033020110240.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013032617244184.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013041223285977.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/tesv2013041200461614.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013033117360031.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/tesv2013041221094193.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/tesv2013042514343950.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/tesv2013041521235167.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/tesv2013041223484540.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/tesv2013040211245408.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013041221170484.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013041200211594.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013041123264147.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013032713183341.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013041220394727.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/tesv2013032720102623.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/tesv2013042513585568.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/tesv2013033000391086.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013032919143737.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tesv2013041120025554.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/tesv2013041123363426.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013033000115992.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013032715325948.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/tesv2013042514481846.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/tesv2013042523020636.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/tesv2013033119364772.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/tesv2013012420330616.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013032919402676.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/tesv2013020420194655cop.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013041218564903.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013041200421731.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/tesv2013040620201529.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/tesv2013041120230629.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/tesv2013020415150381.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013041200394254.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/tesv2013040918393101.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/tesv2013041300050880.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013032801080041.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/tesv2013041200173176.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013041120240904.jpg/

*edit:

modinn>>>*
It's a really quite tiresome and annoying process if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking ENBs, screenarchering in this game.
They definitely were not taken while normal playtrough, I usually purposefully seek out interesting spots , setting action scenes and so on to make them look interesting and Yeah I know many times I have to repeat some of the places, camera angles or action moment








But this particular pictures set at 80% was made in ENB tweaking process thats the reason why you had mistaken it with a normal playtrough.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> -snip awesome pictures-


I have a serious question for you Gionight. Do you take these pictures while you are playing the game or do you purposefully seek out spots and encounters which yield these pictures? I'd like to know how you come across such great locations and angles. They are so diverse that I feel you're taking them while playing.


----------



## poetik

Holy crap gionight, is that what skyrim looks like with mods? What the hell am I doing playing it vanilla then?!?!?!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *edit:
> 
> modinn>>>*
> It's a really quite tiresome and annoying process if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking ENBs, screenarchering in this game.
> They definitely were not taken while normal playtrough, I usually purposefully seek out interesting spots , setting action scenes and so on to make them look interesting and Yeah I know many times I have to repeat some of the places, camera angles or action moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this particular pictures set at 80% was made in ENB tweaking process thats the reason why you had mistaken it with a normal playtrough.


Thanks for the update. The pictures look amazing regardless of how you did it. I'm sure you've put a ton of time into this.


----------



## Mopar63

You know looking through this thread I felt a comment was long over due. Guys I appreciate the effort to make the game look as good as possible but the seemingly endless lines of sexually alluring poses or outfits for females makes be thing you guys need to get some real world girlfriends very badly.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> i keep coming back to CoT but then i uninstall it because i just can't stand how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^looking at your pc now (you have a similar spec as mine) playing at 1440p can have a pretty hefty hit on your fps. i usually play at that resolution anywhere from 25-40fps.


Wow, what ENB are you running?


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Wow, what ENB are you running?


thanks, i'm running my own with some tweaks to the weathers in the ck. i'd like to release it eventually but i think i'll wait until skyreal (a really amazing looking weather mod in development) is out so that i can make my preset specifically for that. no point in me tweaking every vanilla weathertype (which takes quite a long time) when someone is inevitably going to do it better.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> You know looking through this thread I felt a comment was long over due. Guys I appreciate the effort to make the game look as good as possible but the seemingly endless lines of sexually alluring poses or outfits for females makes be thing you guys need to get some real world girlfriends very badly.


AGREED!!! lol On a lighter note... does anyone else look at the mudcrab in Gionight's screen and wanna just bite right into it??? That's one of the most realistic shots I've ever seen.


----------



## AbdullahG

I decided to try making my own ENB. It looks okay IMO.



If only every option had a thorough description. I really have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I decided to try making my own ENB. It looks okay IMO.
> 
> If only every option had a thorough description. I really have no idea what I am doing.


Actually I'm currently working on that now. I've got a guide going with some screenshots and a Glossary of terms for better understanding. It's just been started, but it might help a bit. It's focused for advanced tweaking with a custom enbeffects.fx file, but it won't be long before the basics are up with screens too. It's the second link in my sig.

Edit: Another tip I can offer is if you're using ENB . 132 or above, open the GUI in game, disable everything, and enable one thing at a time tweaking one value at a time, based on your location, outdoors or in, and time, day or night and see what it effects. Rule of thumb, if you don't notice a difference, set it back to default and leave it alone. For instance, Point Lighting won't be effected unless there is an alternate light source such as a campfire or torch, same with Light Sprite. You'd be surprised to find what is and isn't. Such as the fog in a swamp isn't controlled by volumetric fog, but rather Particle settings.

If you try this and you want to revert back to the one you're currently working on, make sure you back it up for use later.


----------



## TheJokers

Man that looks amazing, what kind of mods are you running!
Can't get over that gate picture


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> Man that looks amazing, what kind of mods are you running!
> Can't get over that gate picture


Just a bunch of texture and mesh mods (Project Parallax, Skyrim HD 2K, etc.). I'm trying to make my own ENB using vanilla lighting.


----------



## TheJokers

I must say again that it looks stunning! Hope to see more.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

@AbdullahG -

I've got the first half of the guide up now, and have separated the terms so it's easier to figure out. I hope to have the rest up by tomorrow and some comparison screenshots by the end of the week or sooner.


----------



## AbdullahG

Thanks. I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> @AbdullahG -
> 
> I've got the first half of the guide up now, and have separated the terms so it's easier to figure out. I hope to have the rest up by tomorrow and some comparison screenshots by the end of the week or sooner.


Let me know when it's finished and I'll add a link to it in my guide.


----------



## ProudGamer

Hello,

Any CTD's issues? Are you using TES5Edit to clean stuff?


----------



## ProudGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProudGamer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Any CTD's issues? Are you using TES5Edit to clean stuff?


This was for the mod lists submitted at page 875.....my bad


----------



## Maian

With mine, I clean the ones with a lot of errors with TES5Edit, but the ones that just say 2 or 4 or something I don't worry about.

Since I optimized my textures using THIS MOD, I have not had a single CTD. Zero. I used to get them about every 20-30 minutes, but I've played probably 10 hours since I used it and have not had a single one (not continuous play, spread over the course of about 4 days).

All I did was compress my textures to be no larger than 2K, and it solved all of my problems. The game engine in Skyrim just cannot handle a complete overhaul that is filled with 4K textures or bigger. That and some are bloated textures saved in the wrong format, and that mod also re-compresses them in the necessary format.

If you use BOSS to sort your mods (or a similar program), then you won't get CTD issues as a result of Load Order problems. You may still get them from Mod incompatibilities, but when that happens, you'll CTD at the loading screen.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Nothing groundbreaking this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majority of this pics were taken in tweaking process(without my usual screenshoting adjustments) and just added some old remaining shots for variety sake.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv20130329190038453.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/tesv2013042514073352.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv20130330204031261co.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/tesv2013040918475416.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2013041223122518.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013041123271404.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013040821450223.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013041223445945.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2013041119412906.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013041121384532.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/tesv2013033020110240.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013032617244184.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013041223285977.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/tesv2013041200461614.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013033117360031.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/tesv2013041221094193.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/tesv2013042514343950.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/tesv2013041521235167.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/tesv2013041223484540.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/tesv2013040211245408.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013041221170484.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013041200211594.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013041123264147.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013032713183341.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013041220394727.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/tesv2013032720102623.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/tesv2013042513585568.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/tesv2013033000391086.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013032919143737.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tesv2013041120025554.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/tesv2013041123363426.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013033000115992.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013032715325948.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/tesv2013042514481846.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/tesv2013042523020636.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/tesv2013033119364772.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/tesv2013012420330616.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013032919402676.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/tesv2013020420194655cop.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013041218564903.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013041200421731.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/tesv2013040620201529.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/tesv2013041120230629.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/tesv2013020415150381.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013041200394254.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/tesv2013040918393101.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/tesv2013041300050880.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013032801080041.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/tesv2013041200173176.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013041120240904.jpg/
> 
> *edit:
> 
> modinn>>>*
> It's a really quite tiresome and annoying process if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking ENBs, screenarchering in this game.
> They definitely were not taken while normal playtrough, I usually purposefully seek out interesting spots , setting action scenes and so on to make them look interesting and Yeah I know many times I have to repeat some of the places, camera angles or action moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this particular pictures set at 80% was made in ENB tweaking process thats the reason why you had mistaken it with a normal playtrough.


Wow, since when were they working on an animated Skyrim movie?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Wow, since when were they working on an animated Skyrim movie?


Since when did members forget how to quote posts?

/sarcasm

Please don't quote all of the pictures. It just makes these pages harder to read.







Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Please don't quote all of the pictures. It just makes these pages harder to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Not to mention it makes pages take forever to load on my iPhone.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Wow, since when were they working on an animated Skyrim movie?


Don't quote !


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rediculous number of screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quote !


Or you could do this...

And the 3rd and 5th shots are frackin incredible looking!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Or you could do this...
> 
> And the 3rd and 5th shots are frackin incredible looking!


Putting 5 or 6 pictures in a spoiler quote is fine. But when gionight posts his usual 50 or 60 pictures, I wouldn't recommend it. As Lifeshield said, some people like to load this thread on their laptops or mobile phones. When you just spoiler quote a post, you're still forcing the latter users to download all of the pictures over their respective networks. I realize it's more of a convenience than anything, but I'm just trying to get people to think about other members.

No biggie.


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Just quoting one picture here - that is very pretty. It has almost a painted quality to it.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> Just quoting one picture here - that is very pretty. It has almost a painted quality to it.


@modinn
I think you have 'em scared! lol


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not to mention it makes pages take forever to load on my iPhone.


Phone? Christ it brings this wee laptop to its knees







(and I'm only 10 posts into 100







)


----------



## AbdullahG

*Imperials*









*Dawnguard vs Vampires*








*???*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love being a vampire lord but I can't stand traveling only at night. In the morning I lose all my stamina... They should have a sunblock mod.


----------



## modinn

AbdullahG, you wouldn't be happening to be using a K ENB variant would you? The colors look reeaaalllly good in those pictures.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> AbdullahG, you wouldn't be happening to be using a K ENB variant would you? The colors look reeaaalllly good in those pictures.


I'm using the standard ENB from enbdev with Climates of Tamriel. I made a few tweaks to SSAO and lighting, and threw in DoF from another ENB. Honestly, I've never been happier. The performance impact is less significant than other ENBs. Of course, it isn't the best quality, but it looks fine IMO.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love being a vampire lord but I can't stand traveling only at night. In the morning I lose all my stamina... They should have a sunblock mod.


Use this and become a day walker! I am a vampire lord arch mage badass... but couldn't stand that my stamia is always zero during day light time... call it cheating.. but I call it out smarting. If your wearing any hoods or helmets. This blocks the sun damage completely or you can stop the regen damage. There are three variations to this mod. Works with just Skyrim alone or with Dawnguard installed. If you unequip your helmet or hood you will get hurt again from the sun.

Vampire No Sun Damage Mod http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31221


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Putting 5 or 6 pictures in a spoiler quote is fine. But when gionight posts his usual 50 or 60 pictures, I wouldn't recommend it. ...


Also, users of older systems and non-PCs might have javascript turned off or unavailable, in which
case the spoiler mechanism doesn't work.

TheSurroundGamr, perhaps you could edit your eariler post to retain the quoted text but remove the
included images?

Ian.


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> Just quoting one picture here - that is very pretty. It has almost a painted quality to it.


Speaking of which, I meant to mention...

I visited my Mother last week. She's elderly, in a retirement home now, fairly immobile, can
really only move her left arm/hand and her head somewhat. Though a nurse and then school
matron by career, she is/was an artist at heart & soul, mainly oil paintings, sometimes
watercolour; mostly landscape scenes, especially of Scotland & suchlike (standing stones,
mountains, glens, lakes, etc.)

I took a long my laptop with a selection of images from this thread, mostly those by gionight,
Lifeshield, ASO7, and a few others. She absolutely _loved_ seeing them, brightened up her day
no end; she said they looked just like paintings, and was amazed at the idea of being able
to walk through such a CGI world at will (the last game I was able to show her was Stalker,
so what you're all doing now is obviously a lot better & more up to date re visual realism).

Thus, my heartfelt thanks to you all! 

Ian.


----------



## Lifeshield

It's my pleasure to have been able to reach out to her with my work. That, in itself, is one of the greatest rewards an artist of any kind can receive.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Speaking of which, I meant to mention...
> 
> I visited my Mother last week. She's elderly, in a retirement home now, fairly immobile, can
> really only move her left arm/hand and her head somewhat. Though a nurse and then school
> matron by career, she is/was an artist at heart & soul, mainly oil paintings, sometimes
> watercolour; mostly landscape scenes, especially of Scotland & suchlike (standing stones,
> mountains, glens, lakes, etc.)
> 
> I took a long my laptop with a selection of images from this thread, mostly those by gionight,
> Lifeshield, ASO7, and a few others. She absolutely _loved_ seeing them, brightened up her day
> no end; she said they looked just like paintings, and was amazed at the idea of being able
> to walk through such a CGI world at will (the last game I was able to show her was Stalker,
> so what you're all doing now is obviously a lot better & more up to date re visual realism).
> 
> Thus, my heartfelt thanks to you all!
> 
> Ian.


haha aww. that's actually a really cool story mate. wanna blow her mind? befriend a modder, or practise your arse out with the Creation Kit, and create her likeness in the game as a character model. just need the face, then place her in the scenes. winner of the greatest son ever award? haha


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mapesdhs*
> 
> Speaking of which, I meant to mention...
> 
> I visited my Mother last week. She's elderly, in a retirement home now, fairly immobile, can
> really only move her left arm/hand and her head somewhat. Though a nurse and then school
> matron by career, she is/was an artist at heart & soul, mainly oil paintings, sometimes
> watercolour; mostly landscape scenes, especially of Scotland & suchlike (standing stones,
> mountains, glens, lakes, etc.)
> 
> I took a long my laptop with a selection of images from this thread, mostly those by gionight,
> Lifeshield, ASO7, and a few others. She absolutely _loved_ seeing them, brightened up her day
> no end; she said they looked just like paintings, and was amazed at the idea of being able
> to walk through such a CGI world at will (the last game I was able to show her was Stalker,
> so what you're all doing now is obviously a lot better & more up to date re visual realism).
> 
> Thus, my heartfelt thanks to you all!
> 
> Ian.


I say this with honesty: your mom is so cool.

I think I'm done with my personal ENB.


----------



## ProudGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> With mine, I clean the ones with a lot of errors with TES5Edit, but the ones that just say 2 or 4 or something I don't worry about.
> 
> Since I optimized my textures using THIS MOD, I have not had a single CTD. Zero. I used to get them about every 20-30 minutes, but I've played probably 10 hours since I used it and have not had a single one (not continuous play, spread over the course of about 4 days).
> 
> All I did was compress my textures to be no larger than 2K, and it solved all of my problems. The game engine in Skyrim just cannot handle a complete overhaul that is filled with 4K textures or bigger. That and some are bloated textures saved in the wrong format, and that mod also re-compresses them in the necessary format.
> 
> If you use BOSS to sort your mods (or a similar program), then you won't get CTD issues as a result of Load Order problems. You may still get them from Mod incompatibilities, but when that happens, you'll CTD at the loading screen.


Awesome I'll try that.


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## ProudGamer

Some pics CoT 3.1 w Realvision 1.4E and 273 INSTALLED 




mods


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Lookin real good with the ENB AbdullahG


----------



## mapesdhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> I say this with honesty: your mom is so cool.


Thanks for the kind words everyone!! 8)

Heh, interesting idea gtarmanrob, create an environment, put my Mum in it.
Yeah, that'd freak her out.







Alas, I don't have the time to create mods &
suchlike, an issue that's cropped up before: I ran the Doom Help Service
way back, still at www.gamers.org/dhs (anyone who used the main cheat
codes file for Doom/Doom2/UDoom, I wrote it), answering hundreds of
questions weekly back in the mid '90s, hence I never had the time to create
levels using the main DEU editor. These days though it's just work schmeugh,
paying the bills. :}

Ian.


----------



## ProudGamer

*** is that?

Anyone have an idea???? Is it a tree from Ultima 3????











Kinda like the lighting


----------



## notarat

I dropped some torches, liked the results.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> I dropped some torches, liked the results.


wow... so sunlight really does shine out of your arse


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> wow... so sunlight really does shine out of your arse


Well, D'uh?! Why else would you turn brown when you tan?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## frogger4

Ooh. Very nice depth of field there.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I only quote pictures worth being quoted, so, if you don't get quoted, don't get jealous.


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## gtarmanrob

ah, guys... you won't believe this. my Skyrim, deleted itself? I crap you not. I went to play and it said .exe was missing, I was like, what? went and checked, nothing left. nothing. only an empty Data folder. I have no idea what happened???

it's still in my steam list as installed too.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ah, guys... you won't believe this. my Skyrim, deleted itself? I crap you not. I went to play and it said .exe was missing, I was like, what? went and checked, nothing left. nothing. only an empty Data folder. I have no idea what happened???
> 
> it's still in my steam list as installed too.


My guess is Steam glitch. I had Steam glitch out on me fairly recently, but it was pretty much the opposite of you: All my games were still downloaded and in their folders, but Steam said none of them were installed, and I had to try to re-download each one before Steam realized "oh yeah that's right, they're already there."

Fun to do with a 100+ game backlog.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> My guess is Steam glitch. I had Steam glitch out on me fairly recently, but it was pretty much the opposite of you: All my games were still downloaded and in their folders, but Steam said none of them were installed, and I had to try to re-download each one before Steam realized "oh yeah that's right, they're already there."
> 
> Fun to do with a 100+ game backlog.


sounds fun... but yeah I now have to not only re-download Skyrim, but ALL the mods I downloaded too. I had followed the STEP program. man...

edit:

YES! haha I love my weird self sometimes. for some reason, this time, I had all my Skyrim mods install under the NMM folder which was separate to the Skyrim folder. first time I did this. all good, just gotta redownload Skyrim


----------



## Athrun Zala

Something slight.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

Might want to hide those nipple shots under a NSFW spoiler or something. Can't say I'm bothered by it but it's bordering upon nude content (even if silhouetted) and might get you into trouble.


----------



## rashbeep




----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## Lifeshield

Nice Abdullah. I'd probably lower the direct/ambient lighting a little at night though. Grass looks like it would be a bit illuminous!


----------



## AbdullahG

Will do.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Will do.


When you decide that you're finished with the preset, I wouldn't mind giving it a try out. Your choice of course, but I'd like to voice my opinion to have you release it







The pictures look really good.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Fail quote


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I think we all know what I'd quote here...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Gave up playing my merchant for a while and took some screenshots with my assassin aka Merchant of Death.

Here she is enjoying a hot bath before going to work



How is the weather?



Seriously kid? You want me to adopt you?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


Looks really good! What mods and ENB did you use?


----------



## Shiftedx

My first attempt at modding with ENB...


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Looks really good! What mods and ENB did you use?


i've been using a tweaked version of confidence-man's enb with some changes to the weathers in the ck. you should be able to find it over at the enbforums.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> My first attempt at modding with ENB...


Nice job, I especially like these 2. Balanced shadows, hazy light, kinda like a renaissance painting.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftedx*
> 
> My first attempt at modding with ENB...


one of the best graphics i saw in modding


----------



## Timu

Holy crap there are lots of great pics in this thread! These are my really old pics on 460s, I now have 670s.


----------



## DragonFang

Your shots are amazing guys!









Let me share a couple as well. Just let me know of any recommended tweaks for my ENB settings, I haven't gotten the complete hang of it yet.


----------



## Lifeshield

I like your second shot DragonFang.


----------



## dartuil

my game just dont look like this -_-


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I've got a really really bad habit of starting characters and playing for awhile, then for a few reasons having to start all over. So onve again I'm delaying restarting...its the journey that matters I suppose


----------



## A7xConnor

There's some really really nice shots in this thread o:

Here I am playing on the 360 version that can't even render half the textures properly :C


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> my game just dont look like this -_-


It can, though...that's the beauty of it.


----------



## DragonFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I like your second shot DragonFang.


Thanks








It took me a while since it was a spur of a moment 'why don't I SC?'. Spent a while telling my companions to hide and waiting for an NPC to disappear lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I've got a really really bad habit of starting characters and playing for awhile, then for a few reasons having to start all over. So onve again I'm delaying restarting...its the journey that matters I suppose


I had this bug for a while too, until I figured out what perks I really wanted. One time I even went quite extreme and posted those perks near my monitor lol
But I think that Skyrim is more skill building friendly compared to Oblivion. During that time I repeated to about 20 characters before knowing what and how to build my character's skills like jumping again and again while exploring to buff up Athletics or finding a corner to 'auto-sneak' to the wall.


----------



## Shiftedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Nice job, I especially like these 2. Balanced shadows, hazy light, kinda like a renaissance painting.


Thanks man, put about a week into learning how to mod Skyrim and what texture packs to download for a good look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> one of the best graphics i saw in modding


Thank you very much!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> There's some really really nice shots in this thread o:
> 
> Here I am playing on the 360 version that can't even render half the textures properly :C


I remember when I was a console gamer







but seriously though.. gotta get it on PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> my game just dont look like this -_-


just take some time to read the great tutorials in this thread and around the forum some of the guys in here post unreal screens, its what inspired me to take the time to learn.

Here's some more I took for the thread, still working on the art of skyrim screens... have no idea how some of the ones in this thread were taken.. guess I need to learn console commands


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you have time, can some of you check out this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1390136/seeking-upgrade-advice

I am trying to figure out what to do here for my upgrade.


----------



## AbdullahG

@Shifted Console commands such as tm and tfc 1 will hide the HUD and allow you to use free cam to take any shot at any angle, respectively.


----------



## roudabout6

I just reinstalled skyrim and put in enb .157 and K enb. It looks great but my screen flickers and a lot and everything seems out of focus. I read online it is due to crossfire but cant find a working solution.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> @Shifted Console commands such as tm and tfc 1 will hide the HUD and allow you to use free cam to take any shot at any angle, respectively.


tfc 1 is freeze free cam whereas if you just want to fly around with cam while things move around, use tfc


----------



## newone757

Working to get mine looking as good as some of the shots in here. Good stuff guys.


----------



## moldyviolinist

I've finally got some decent screens. My interiors now look pretty good, but I'm struggling with exteriors. Does anyone have any recommendations for world lighting + weather + enb for outside? I've just got climates of tamriel and revamped exterior fog right now, and have tried several enb presets, but nothing is really looking that great, especially at night. Any suggestions from the pros?


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## DrBrogbo

UGGGGHHHHHH, my graphical mods disappeared in-game AGAIN!

I swear this happens every single time Skyrim updates, causing me to have to de-activate and re-activate every single graphical mod I have.

Do you guys turn off auto-updating or something?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> UGGGGHHHHHH, my graphical mods disappeared in-game AGAIN!
> 
> I swear this happens every single time Skyrim updates, causing me to have to de-activate and re-activate every single graphical mod I have.
> 
> Do you guys turn off auto-updating or something?


pff least it was just your mods that disappeared. my entire game disappeared. literally. nothing but and empty data folder left. for no reason.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> pff least it was just your mods that disappeared. my entire game disappeared. literally. nothing but and empty data folder left. for no reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> UGGGGHHHHHH, my graphical mods disappeared in-game AGAIN!
> 
> I swear this happens every single time Skyrim updates, causing me to have to de-activate and re-activate every single graphical mod I have.
> 
> Do you guys turn off auto-updating or something?


Bethesda's QA department as always been absolute crap.


----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bethesda's QA department as always been absolute crap.


At least steam has saves stored on the cloud D:


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> At least steam has saves stored on the cloud D:


Steam cloud saves + mods.../shudder.

Only use Steam cloud saves for games that require it for some odd reason (Impire).


----------



## Masta Squidge

This thread makes me want to buy skyrim... Except I can't play it with one hand, and I don't think I would play it anyways.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Was playing with enchanting mods and looked what I whipped up on my OP playthrough to protect my family and the house when I am gone. I call her the Holy Ghost.







She is a Restoration specialist with a Staff of Frost Atronach.


----------



## DrBrogbo

You know, I never knew how you guys did such awesome camera control until someone mentioned using the console command tfc 1. Here are a few of the pictures I took of my initial attempts. I don't have any fancy custom ENBs or anything, I just thought the composition was interesting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> You know, I never knew how you guys did such awesome camera control until someone mentioned using the console command tfc 1. Here are a few of the pictures I took of my initial attempts. I don't have any fancy custom ENBs or anything, I just thought the composition was interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Nice Pictures!


Some Screenshot 101 tips:

- Hitting ~ always freezes everything around you instantly as it brings up console.
- TFC allows for free cam while the world around you continues. It is great for capturing the environmental motion
- TFC 1 allows for free cam with the world around you frozen. This allows for picture perfect moment screen shots
- You can still wait in free cam mode, so use this to capture lighting environmental shots


----------



## MetallicAcid

Here are some more tips which I have used.

fov #
(# being from 30-110. The higher the number, the wider the angle of your camera lens. The lower range is great for getting close ups of characters and creatures without "clipping" through the subject.)
scusm #
(# being from 1-5. Here you can control the speed at which your camera pans and moves. Higher number meaning faster camera speed)
tgm
(Toggle god mode. Great for when you want to use the tfc camera and are in combat)

Some old pictures:


----------



## Steve1300

ScreenShot2.jpg 187k .jpg file
 Had a good ENB running. I had some better ones but lost them


----------



## JohnHD

Nice ones MetallicAcid


----------



## DragonFang

My new batch of SCs








But this time is more of multi-angle, or different part of the scene









Enjoy!

Also, I'm wondering why I'm getting two copies of every screenshot I take. One is serially numbered (e.g. Screenshot 1) and another is seemingly random (e.g. Screenshot 37512).
Any advise? I use a 1080p setup so those serially numbered are around 6mb while the extra copy is around 8mb.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thought I would like to share some pictures!


----------



## gionight

Great work everyone !!!
Here is some of mine








All pics are as always untouched except fifth and the last one they were slightly edited .
90% of this shots were taken with my new already finished preset I have tried to make it as realistic as I can , this pictures set also includes many close ups with my two new chars .
Enjoy









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/tesv2013050623415059.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/tesv2013050515002100.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013051411595303.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/tesv2013051416092535.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013051219425621.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013033000311641.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/tesv2013051023473607.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/tesv2013051412013980.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/tesv2013050515023363.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/tesv2013050515295531.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/tesv2013032918071863.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/tesv2013020400113625.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/tesv2013051414144084.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/tesv2013033000142087.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013051218192459.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/tesv2013051414210424.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013051418540565.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/tesv2013051415002172.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013051721135404.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/tesv2013032715303211.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/tesv2013051412534166.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/tesv2013051300512814.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013051721110956.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/tesv2013050515484117.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013051412143488.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013051412080189.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013051413202212.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/tesv2013051416262361.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013051419270220.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/tesv2013051413515705.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013051600143025.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013051023212881.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tesv2013051219141976.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/tesv2013050615410151.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/tesv2013051415495803.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/tesv2013051411580313.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/tesv2013051416213135.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/tesv2013051415323198.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/tesv2013051301063831.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/tesv2013051418381170.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013050700035268.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013051020455228.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/tesv2013033119534605.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/tesv2013051419042550.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tesv2013051523521242.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013020323041207.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013032901270138.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/tesv2013040214135366.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/tesv2013050515243732.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/tesv2013050515231837.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/tesv2013051019505499.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013033000072861.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013051418422960.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/tesv2013051818240890.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013020218083214.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013051819470691.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/tesv2013032918235137.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013051022500725.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/tesv2013032821313928.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/tesv2013050515200341.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013051720522407.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/tesv2013051721022291.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tesv2013050623440094.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/tesv2013051412101763.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/tesv2013051416193493.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013051411490454.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/tesv2013051721065726.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/tesv2013051301100418.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/tesv2013050615392872.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/tesv2013051419302823.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013050515141154.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/tesv2013051418573900.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013051300574108.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/tesv2013051416230574.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/tesv2013042523153629.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/tesv2013033020043539.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/tesv2013050515580501.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/tesv2013040212051391.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/tesv2013041200255318.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013041123282619.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/tesv2013051019313804.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/tesv2013033000361557.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/tesv2013051023582422.jpg/


----------



## Danman1280

Hey guys, I just now bought Skyrim and am trying to mod it. But how are you guys getting the game to look so awesome?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danman1280*
> 
> Hey guys, I just now bought Skyrim and am trying to mod it. But how are you guys getting the game to look so awesome?


Read this and STEP


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Great work everyone !!!
> Here is some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pics are as always untouched except fifth and the last one they were slightly edited .
> 90% of this shots were taken with my new already finished preset I have tried to make it as realistic as I can , this pictures set also includes many close ups with my two new chars .
> Enjoy


MUST HAVE this preset!!!


----------



## AbdullahG

*New Armor For Me*


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonFang*
> 
> It took me a while since it was a spur of a moment 'why don't I SC?'. Spent a while telling my companions to hide and waiting for an NPC to disappear lol


Your method is a lot more friendly... Mine consists in killing npcs, hiding their corpses...


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Here are some more tips which I have used.
> 
> fov #
> (# being from 30-110. The higher the number, the wider the angle of your camera lens. The lower range is great for getting close ups of characters and creatures without "clipping" through the subject.)
> scusm #
> (# being from 1-5. Here you can control the speed at which your camera pans and moves. Higher number meaning faster camera speed)
> tgm
> (Toggle god mode. Great for when you want to use the tfc camera and are in combat)
> 
> Some old pictures:


Hey Metallic just wanted to let you know I randomly decided to try your sig ENB and its pretty damn awesome. Thanks and nice work!



Whats the best way to fix conflicting clipping like this (for right now Im just using different armor)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks mate! The config is a little old, and I havnt tweaked it to suit the newest ENB version though. But there was a lot of hard work out in







I plan on editing again once my PC watercooling upgrade is completed.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks mate! The config is a little old, and I havnt tweaked it to suit the newest ENB version though. But there was a lot of hard work out in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on editing again once my PC watercooling upgrade is completed.


Looking forward to that!

Looks fine to me on the newest ENB. A nice balance of contrast between extreme brightness at high noon and nice, dark shadows. I had a hard time finding an ENB that wowed me while still looking realistic. the real ones where too dull, and the wow ones were way too unrealistic


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Whats the best way to fix conflicting clipping like this (for right now Im just using different armor)


I wouldn't mind a decent clipping fix either, headgear and hair are particularly problematic (especially non-vanilla):


----------



## newone757

Very interesting character you have there. I like!


----------



## s1rrah

Quick question for the more experienced modders out there ... I'm getting reading to return to vanilla skyrim and install a ****E ton of mods using a list that one of you here posted (maybe Lifeshield, not sure but the list is HUGE).

I'm encountering some mods like, SMIM which use a *wizard.txt* file in order to install with Wyre Bash I believe but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to start the process in Wyre Bash.

I was trying to manually select and extract each folder into the Skyrim/data folder but man, it gets tedious very quick ... especially with SMIM ...

So could somebody give me a quick rundown on how to use that *wizard.txt* file correctly? To automate the install process?

Thanks in advance for any tips.

Best.
.joel


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Quick question for the more experienced modders out there ... I'm getting reading to return to vanilla skyrim and install a ****E ton of mods using a list that one of you here posted (maybe Lifeshield, not sure but the list is HUGE).
> 
> I'm encountering some mods like, SMIM which use a *wizard.txt* file in order to install with Wyre Bash I believe but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to start the process in Wyre Bash.
> 
> I was trying to manually select and extract each folder into the Skyrim/data folder but man, it gets tedious very quick ... especially with SMIM ...
> 
> So could somebody give me a quick rundown on how to use that *wizard.txt* file correctly? To automate the install process?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.
> 
> Best.
> .joel


Just to make sure, but have you tried the right click on mod and click on Wizard yet?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Very interesting character you have there. I like!


That's actually my favorite follower, Vierna the Drow. I forget if she's from Nexus or the Workshop.

The character I'm using with her is this guy:



Another of my fanboyish characters modeled after other games and stuff.


----------



## newone757

Haha nice


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just to make sure, but have you tried the right click on mod and click on Wizard yet?


Hey ... thanks .. .but I got it figured out.

Seems my Wyre Bash installation was not in the right place under the main Skyrim folder ... re installed and now all I have to do is copy the entire mod .7zp file in to the Bash Installer directory and then go to the "Installers" tab in Wyre Bash to set things up.

Best...
.joel


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Hey ... thanks .. .but I got it figured out.
> 
> Seems my Wyre Bash installation was not in the right place under the main Skyrim folder ... re installed and now all I have to do is copy the entire mod .7zp file in to the Bash Installer directory and then go to the "Installers" tab in Wyre Bash to set things up.
> 
> Best...
> .joel


Glad you got it figured out!

Here are some more of my crappy no-ENB pics!


----------



## Athrun Zala

*ANKI, BLADEMASTER OF DUSHNIKH YAL*


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Beautiful pictures there! Let your orc friend know that all that jumping around is going to get him killed one day. Take it from a Redguard with 2 broken legs.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Hey is anyone experiencing problems with Skyrim where once it reaches 3gb RAM, it crashes? My VRAM doesn't seem to go past 2gb but once my RAM hits 2.8~3.0gb it crashes instantly. If you guys got some solutions, that would be great.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Hey is anyone experiencing problems with Skyrim where once it reaches 3gb RAM, it crashes? My VRAM doesn't seem to go past 2gb but once my RAM hits 2.8~3.0gb it crashes instantly. If you guys got some solutions, that would be great.


. Mine goes as high as 5-6mb. Sounds like your ram isn't stable or CPU possibly. Unless you are running a 32bit OS. Your max free ram is usually around 2gb. You hit that game will crash as well.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Hey is anyone experiencing problems with Skyrim where once it reaches 3gb RAM, it crashes? My VRAM doesn't seem to go past 2gb but once my RAM hits 2.8~3.0gb it crashes instantly. If you guys got some solutions, that would be great.


Yea when mine hits about 3.3GB mine will freeze at the next loading screen. Using the texture optimizer cut down on the number of times it has happened tremendously.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Running a 32bit system will do it, but if this just started happening recently and you run 64bit, I would look at your mod load order first. Jumping to hardware assumptions could be unnecessary and costly. There are others who have encountered this issue as well post 1.4 Skyrim, when they patched the large address awareness and in a lot of cases the crashes were mod related, only coincidentally did it occur around certain RAM loads. Hardware is a possibility, agreed, but I recommend looking elsewhere first especially if; 1) This just started happening recently; 2) You dont have the same crashes in other games, which would indicate a hardware problem.
Make sure you have the game up to date and run BOSS to check load and conflicts, and disable any recently installed mods till your game stabilizes and isolate any possible issues. Its possible there's a dirty mod involved.


----------



## Athrun Zala

I used texture Optimizer yesterday and it helped tremendously. Dropped the usages to 2.6 at max. I think this will go lower as I use Lush Trees + Grass and heard using that mod combined with SFO will drop the performance. Decided to make a switch for SFO Summer Edition + Ultimate Lush Overhaul to see if that's going to help I'll have to double check my OS because the Win8 installer I got for free from my school (through MDSNAA) was both an x86 & x64 installer, so now I'm not sure if I selected 32bit on accident. Will report back what I find.


----------



## neyel8r

cool thread!









thought i might toss in a pic for good measure...


i will most likely post more soon.

...& here's another:


...& now back to playing...


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


>


Definitely the hottest Skyrim chick ever.


----------



## w35t

I have to have at least 200 hours in 2 different playthroughs of this game and I ignorantly lost both of them! Man this thread is givin me the mod bug. Especially with my new 7970 lightning and a 2560x1440 monitor. Geeeez.... Oh well, time to bite the bullet and make a new character, maybe even spend a day or two modding it before I even start. Maybe this time I can force myself to use another form of combat other than bows.


----------



## s1rrah

Just a shout out to Lifeshield for making his mod list available ... I just spent about a week downloading everything and re installing Skyrim and applying all your mods ...

And I have to say, with SLI GTX670 4GB cards and at 1440x2560 ... the game looks freakishly good and runs like a champ (using mild ENB as well) ...

Thanks again for the list ...

Works kick ass!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Imma throw some of my old non-ENB shots up here just to revisit and see what people think


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## Dorkseid

AbdullahG presents the Chronicles of Meridia.









Here's a few, still trying to sort out ENB for my rather dated system:


----------



## AbdullahG

I want ask about the giant ice troll, but I think I'll avoid doing so...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I want ask about the giant ice troll, but I think I'll avoid doing so...


He is one of the bosses of the monster mod i believe. Basically Skyrim's version of King Kong.


----------



## Dorkseid

Yeah, from the Here There Be Monsters mod, on the Workshop:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=81166964 

Basically there's huge versions of several monsters wandering around the Sea of Ghosts. I almost soiled myself when I was suddenly killed by the giant horker...


----------



## HarlequinMask

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197961397316/screenshot/596991188544743315


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For anyone of you guys who own a Titan or GTX 780 and have an extremely modded out Skyrim, would you mind telling me how much VRAM Skyrim uses for you when running single monitor as close to to 19200x1200 as possible? I am trying to see if I do get a GTX 780 what my VRAM will look like?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For anyone of you guys who own a Titan or GTX 780 and have an extremely modded out Skyrim, would you mind telling me how much VRAM Skyrim uses for you when running single monitor as close to to 19200x1200 as possible? I am trying to see if I do get a GTX 780 what my VRAM will look like?


My Skyrim is not heavily modded. I'm only using several but high quality mods. And I'm not using any MSAA nor SGSSAA. Instead using K ENB with SweetFX.
VRAM usage on 30" single monitor (2560x1600) = ~4300MB.


FWIW, BioShock Infinite VRAM usage. (I very recently played. 2560x1600 single monitor) = ~3200MB


----------



## newone757

My 780 isnt here but my heavily modded skyrim and ENB normally hovers around 2.5 gb although its not uncommon to see it go up to 3.5 gb during a session. This is at 2560x1440 so might not really help you. Im using 4gb 670's in SLI


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmm.... thing's aren't looking good for the GTX 780 so far. Might have to get a Titan...


----------



## moldyviolinist

PowerK, that seems incredibly high. I'm amazed you're not getting CTDs constantly with that kind of usage. In my experience, and others I think, Skyrim will just crash if too much VRAM is used, since it is only a 32 bit executable, and at least a portion of the VRAM data is copied in system RAM. What kind of mods are you using, and are you doing anything special to prevent crashes?

OC'ing Noob, I'm using the 6 GB version of the 7970, and my VRAM stays under 3 GB in most situations. I've got all the texture mods I could find, but I did go pretty crazy with DDSopt. I'm sure you'll be satisfied with the 780. I get crashes when my VRAM gets much above 3 GB anyway. I mean, take a look at Geonight's pics! He doesn't even have 3 GB VRAM I think.


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Found this nice spot for some shots


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmm.... thing's aren't looking good for the GTX 780 so far. Might have to get a Titan...


I honestly think 780 will be fine. Mine usually stays between 1.9 - 2.5 gb. Id say on average 2.3 gb. But like I said Ive seen it get up to 3.5 gb sometimes but I have an itch that it is some mod's (or mod combo) memory leak and not actually needing that much VRAM. it will go up to 3506 mb and just sit there for a while. Always they same exact number when it happens and its not like it happens every time I play. Maybe 1 out of -4 times if I play for a couple hours at a time. Stuff that it isnt using might get loaded in and never dumped for whatever reason so it could be using all that VRAM just because it there and not out of necessity. This is just my theory though. I don't really see anybody else's get that high.

We shall see when the 780 gets here but I don't think it should be an issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I honestly think 780 will be fine. Mine usually stays between 1.9 - 2.5 gb. Id say on average 2.3 gb. But like I said Ive seen it get up to 3.5 gb sometimes but I have an itch that it is some mod's (or mod combo) memory leak and not actually needing that much VRAM. it will go up to 3506 mb and just sit there for a while. Always they same exact number when it happens and its not like it happens every time I play. Maybe 1 out of -4 times if I play for a couple hours at a time. Stuff that it isnt using might get loaded in and never dumped for whatever reason so it could be using all that VRAM just because it there and not out of necessity. This is just my theory though. I don't really see anybody else's get that high.
> 
> We shall see when the 780 gets here but I don't think it should be an issue.


Alright keep me updated if you don't mind.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> PowerK, that seems incredibly high. I'm amazed you're not getting CTDs constantly with that kind of usage. In my experience, and others I think, Skyrim will just crash if too much VRAM is used, since it is only a 32 bit executable, and at least a portion of the VRAM data is copied in system RAM. What kind of mods are you using, and are you doing anything special to prevent crashes?


No CTD at all. Although Skyrim is 32-bit, it supports LAA (Large Address Aware). I haven't encountered any issues with large VRAM usage.

Used texture pack combiner to combine three major texture packs for Skyrim.
- Skyrim Realistic Overhaul
- Serious HD Retexture
- Skyrim HD

And others I'm using
- Ruins Clutter Improved v2.5
- Better Dynamic Snow v2.2
- Static Mesh Improvement Mod
- HD Enhanced Terrain V8
- Skyrim Distant Detail v1.0
- Skyrim Flora Overhaul Summer Edition with optional High Res Pines
- Finer Dust
- Realistic Smoke and Embers
- Pure Water
- SKSE v1.6.13
- Sky UI
- Immersive HUD
- Immersive Armor v6
- Immersive Weapons v1.5

And of course, K ENB.

If I drop ENB and opt for MSAA+SGSSAA, VRAM usage should hover around 5GB or more.

That's it.


----------



## Durquavian

Now first I'll mention I run around 35-40FPS world 60 dungeon (v-sync) on my crappy 7770 with 1gb ram. I run 2k-4k textures msaa4x 16AF SMAA texture quality High on 1920 x 1080. I have never had issues with vram CTD. Maybe I am just lucky. But I don't think 3GB Vram is going to be a prob. 2gb is prob fine with a good clocker. 3GB will breeze, anything over that prob wont make anymore benefit in SKYRIM.

Edit: and I use the same mods plus that the poster above uses. Just not the ENB. I use Sweetfx.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Now first I'll mention I run around 35-40FPS world 60 dungeon (v-sync) on my crappy 7770 with 1gb ram. I run 2k-4k textures msaa4x 16AF SMAA texture quality High on 1920 x 1080. I have never had issues with vram CTD. Maybe I am just lucky. But I don't think 3GB Vram is going to be a prob. 2gb is prob fine with a good clocker. 3GB will breeze, anything over that prob wont make anymore benefit in SKYRIM.
> 
> Edit: and I use the same mods plus that the poster above uses. Just not the ENB. I use Sweetfx.


Yep I use all of those he listed and more. Combine about 5 texture packs, good amount of 4k textures. My mod list is just rediculous.

And I bounce around between K ENB, the WILDS, REAL VISION, and another custom ENB from a member here. A few of those ENB's are very demanding - of the harshest of them (likely K ENB) I am mostly locked to 60 fps, will droop to low 50 every now and then and mid 40's on rare occasions. This is all at 1440p. Skyrim is weird thing, it seems like theres a limit to the amount of firepower you can throw at to get big gains in performance - over a certain amount of graphical power and the increases get smaller and smaller it seems


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Yep I use all of those he listed and more. Combine about 5 texture packs, good amount of 4k textures. My mod list is just rediculous.
> 
> And I bounce around between K ENB, the WILDS, REAL VISION, and another custom ENB from a member here. A few of those ENB's are very demanding - of the harshest of them (likely K ENB) I am mostly locked to 60 fps, will droop to low 50 every now and then and mid 40's on rare occasions. This is all at 1440p. Skyrim is weird thing, it seems like theres a limit to the amount of firepower you can throw at to get big gains in performance - over a certain amount of graphical power and the increases get smaller and smaller it seems


definitely. every time I try K ENB, I try to overclock some to gain the fps back, but it hardly does anything.

though I like K ENB because it's up to date on ENB version and motivation to build gaming PC's in the first place, I find it hard to justify an SLi/upgrade just for ENB's Skyrim when this single 670 GTX handles everything else these days at max settings (1080P)

so I just keep going back to the Wilds - plus it has CoT support (using v3.0). Though I tried the new secondary ENB on the K ENB page (forget the name right now) that was just uploaded

I really want to like RealVision as the screens look great, but I'm just not feeling it once installed. The color pallette is too similar to vanilla (little difference when shifting between the two Shift-F12). Vanilla Skryim needs *some* vibrance imo

I keep trying out others out of boredom, but really my biggest complaint is ENB editors sticking to old ENB version code - why waste performance and optimization improvements from the hard working authoer (Boris)?


----------



## AbdullahG

I think making your own ENB is the best option. I'm averaging 50 to 60FPS in most of Skyrim with my own ENB. The impact on performance is usually greater when using other ENBs.


----------



## Athrun Zala

So after a weekend of taking a break and screwing around with Skyrim I still can't figure out why it my Skyrim wants to jump to 2.8 RAM and crash. When I'm in a forested area, I get ~40-50 frames and barely use 2.0gb on my VRAM, yet my RAM is all the way at 2.8. I just can seem to find out why--even with a i5 3570k and 7950 OC'd--It wants to crap out. I'd have my full system specs, but for some reason using OCN's system interrogator to make a JSON file freezes my PC every single. Could it be Win8? Either way some help in the right direction would work wonders


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I keep trying out others out of boredom, but really my biggest complaint is ENB editors sticking to old ENB version code - why waste performance and optimization improvements from the hard working authoer (Boris)?


YES. A huge pet peeve of mine.

Well got rid of the 670 SLi setup and got my 780 today. I ran around for a bit and it never dropped below 44ish fps when out in the open world. VRAM sat around 2.3-2.5 gb. I change ENB's so often Im not even sure which one I am currently using LMAO. But I think its K ENB with the DOF disabled (its really finnicky and actually hurts my gameplay because everything I actually want to see is out of focus lol). Ill try to do some more in depth testing to see how this card handles modded Skyrim on it's own but so far I have been happy. In benches the card has been just slightly below my 670's so I imagine real gameplay would be similar


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> My Skyrim is not heavily modded. I'm only using several but high quality mods. And I'm not using any MSAA nor SGSSAA. Instead using K ENB with SweetFX.
> VRAM usage on 30" single monitor (2560x1600) = ~4300MB.
> 
> 
> FWIW, BioShock Infinite VRAM usage. (I very recently played. 2560x1600 single monitor) = ~3200MB


If that was while in SLI... then cut those values in half. The monitoring programs pick it up as double what it really is.

Try turning off SLI and do the same test and you'll see what I mean.

Happens to me with my CFX set up also.









This is Skyrim for me also...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If that was while in SLI... then cut those values in half. The monitoring programs pick it up as double what it really is.
> 
> Try turning off SLI and do the same test and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Happens to me with my CFX set up also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Skyrim for me also...


Wow... almost 4GB of VRAM usage! What resolution are you running at?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow... almost 4GB of VRAM usage! What resolution are you running at?


I think you did not read my post at all... I said that crossfire and SLI causes the amount of vram reported to become DOUBLED... which means that in reality it is only half.









I play at 2730x1530... so it's half of that... nearly 2GB instead.


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah, VRAM doesn't double in SLI/CrossFireX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If that was while in SLI... then cut those values in half. The monitoring programs pick it up as double what it really is.


He's running a Titan if his sigrig is anything to go by. I'm surprised at the amount of VRAM that is showing used however. I hardly ever go past 3gb even if I overload my mods (and I guarantee I run more than he does), run my ENB, which can be as intense as K-ENB when run at Quality settings, and bypass texture compression altogether running them at maximum resolution.

In other news I'm reinstalling Skyrim and mods, be ready...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah, VRAM doesn't double in SLI/CrossFireX.


Really...? I've always been told that it does. Let me see if I can find some info on it... cause I'm pretty sure that it does.

If that's the case... then damn... I've actually had it running above 5gb in some instances. The pics that I posted were of simply sitting in front of Dragonsearch by the stairs...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Really...? I've always been told that it does. Let me see if I can find some info on it... cause I'm pretty sure that it does.
> 
> If that's the case... then damn... I've actually had it running above 5gb in some instances. The pics that I posted were of simply sitting in front of Dragonsearch by the stairs...


As far as I am aware your VRAM does not double up.

If you have 2 x 2gb GPU's then you have 2gb VRAM, not 2 x 2gb = 4gb VRAM.

Don't forget that if you go over your VRAM limit that it starts eating into your RAM instead (as far as I remember). This is where you start to see heavy stuttering and general performance issues.

This is how I've always understood it to work and how anywhere I've Googled has ever stated it to work.

I'll stand corrected if proven otherwise however.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Vram does not double up......


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> As far as I am aware your VRAM does not double up. If you have 2gb you have 2gb, not 2 x 2gb = 4gb. I'll stand corrected if shown otherwise however.


Well you see... you're also confused about what I wrote.

I'm not saying that I now have DOUBLE the ram because I have two cards... I am saying *IT GETS REPORTED* as being double the amount. So that example of the person saying he's using 4gigs + on his titans ... is really 2gb+.

Here's a few examples and there's hundreds of others... I can keep going if you want me to... same for SLI.

Post #2 http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=358596
Post # 3 http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377642
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039472246&postcount=9

lol... I feel insulted that you would think I'm talking about having double the ram cause of crossfire. Considering my set up and how long I've been in this forum.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well you see... you're also confused about what I wrote.


I'm aware of what you reported, I think you misread what I wrote because I was actually supporting you.









I was clarifying that VRAM does not physically double when in SLI/CrossFireX to support that the software is reporting incorrectly.









However, in that users particular instance in which this all started, he was running Titan (going by his sigrig) which is a single GPU with 6gb of VRAM.


----------



## Derko1

If you look at my shot... the *TOTAL* vram still gets reported properly. His shows 6GB and mine shows 3GB. The game for him is reporting DOUBLE the real usage. This happens in ALL GAMES... when running SLI. If you look at his sig again, he is running SLI. Which proves what I was saying... that user is only really using around 2gb of ram on his 6GB cards. I think you missed that part that says TITAN SLI in his sig...

Trust me... I have over 300 mods and I know when I'm running the game at 4xSSAA and I am spiking above the reported 6gb usage, I start to notice it in game. Because in reality, it's starting to go above my limit of 3GB.

You can even see in my shot that it's actually reporting ABOVE what my actual total is....

I am only bringing it up, because I saw some comments of people thinking that they need more vram because of this... I just don't want anyone wasting their money, since in reality what they are looking at is a software error.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah, VRAM doesn't double in SLI/CrossFireX.
> 
> He's running a Titan if his sigrig is anything to go by. I'm surprised at the amount of VRAM that is showing used however. I hardly ever go past 3gb even if I overload my mods (and I guarantee I run more than he does), run my ENB, which can be as intense as K-ENB when run at Quality settings, and bypass texture compression altogether running them at maximum resolution.
> 
> In other news I'm reinstalling Skyrim and mods, be ready...


Does it ever go above 3GB though?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does it ever go above 3GB though?


Like I mentioned above... I can get mine to go above 3GB... with 300+ mods and also using 4xSupersampling.... which would be the equivalent to rendering the in game image 4 times over itself. Or I've read others say that it's like the equivalent to x32AA or x64AA on nvidia hardware... dunno about that one though.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

But it doesn't happen in all games though...I run SLI and my Vram is reported correctly...never goes above 4gb because my cards are 4gb...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Like I mentioned above... I can get mine to go above 3GB... with 300+ mods and also using 4xSupersampling.... which would be the equivalent to rendering the in game image 4 times over itself. Or I've read others say that it's like the equivalent to x32AA or x64AA on nvidia hardware... dunno about that one though.


I am trying to figure out what my VRAM usage would be at 1920x1200 with x4 AA with around 200 mods? BTW, how do you run 300+ mods? I thought it was limited to 250 mods?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> But it doesn't happen in all games though...I run SLI and my Vram is reported correctly...never goes above 4gb because my cards are 4gb...


That just means that those games aren't reaching anywhere near 2gb to begin with.









I'll post an example of Bioshock infinite in a sec...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out what my VRAM usage would be at 1920x1200 with x4 AA with around 200 mods? BTW, how do you run 300+ mods? I thought it was limited to 250 mods?


Not all of them have ESP's that need to be activated... that's how. I'm talking about having 300+ mods individually added to the game.

... here's some Skyrim shots to not derail the thread too much.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

You missed the part when I said that my cards are 4gb a piece......not 2gb lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If you look at his sig again, he is running SLI.


You know what? I think I'll just shut up. I totally missed SLI in his sig. I think I just saw Titan and my brain melted.









Sorry.

I still stand by VRAM not being used in total in SLI and still stand by supporting the fact that it is reported incorrectly, which was the entire point anyway regardless.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does it ever go above 3GB though?


I've never noticed it, but with that said I run a 3gb card.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> You missed the part when I said that my cards are 4gb a piece......not 2gb lol


LOL you missed the part where you read everything I said.

None of the games you are trying are actually getting to even 2gb... you said that none of them are hitting above 4gb... because if you double 2... then you get 4. Which like I said, it means that none of those games you have been checking, have been even in reality hitting 2gb. Becuase if they were, then you would have seen it spike above 4gb already. Since it's getting doubled... remember?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You know what? I think I'll just shut up. I totally missed SLI in his sig. I think I just saw Titan and my brain melted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I still stand by VRAM not being used in total in SLI and still stand by supporting the fact that it is reported incorrectly, which was the entire point anyway regardless.


lol np man..

Honestly.. I give up. I pop every now and again into this thread to see some awesome shots people post... and I'm just gonna keep it that way.

No point in trying to correct anyone who doesn't want to understand.

Latar!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am just going to order a GTX 780 first and see how much VRAM it uses. If it caps out, I will just return it and get a Titan...


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> LOL you missed the part where you read everything I said.
> 
> None of the games you are trying are actually getting to even 2gb... you said that none of them are hitting above 4gb... because if you double 2... then you get 4. Which like I said, it means that none of those games you have been checking, have been even in reality hitting 2gb. Becuase if they were, then you would have seen it spike above 4gb already. Since it's getting doubled... remember?
> lol np man..
> 
> Honestly.. I give up. I pop every now and again into this thread to see some awesome shots people post... and I'm just gonna keep it that way.
> 
> No point in trying to correct anyone who doesn't want to understand.
> 
> Latar!


I hear YOU, but you are not hearing ME....I am not trying to derail this post, but show that everybody's case is not the same.....I had 2 gb 560ti's at one point in SLI, and afterburner reported my vram usage correctly as 2 GB's....Playing Skyrim I have alot of mods and once I hit that 2gb ceiling on Afterburner...The game would chug....Thus proving that SLI vram usage on my machine was being reported correctly...I upgraded to 4gb 670's in SLI...and the only game to get me near the 4 GB ceiling is Max payne 3, IN GAME it showed 4gb being available, not 8...That is all I was trying to say........But Carry on...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> I hear YOU, but you are not hearing ME....I am not trying to derail this post, but show that everybody's case is not the same.....I had 2 gb 560ti's at one point in SLI, and afterburner reported my vram usage correctly as 2 GB's....Playing Skyrim I have alot of mods and once I hit that 2gb ceiling on Afterburner...The game would chug....Thus proving that SLI vram usage on my machine was being reported correctly...I upgraded to 4gb 670's in SLI...and the only game to get me near the 4 GB ceiling is Max payne 3, *IN GAME it showed 4gb being available, not 8*...That is all I was trying to say........But Carry on...


Awesome!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilaylowfoshow*
> 
> I hear YOU, but you are not hearing ME....I am not trying to derail this post, but show that everybody's case is not the same.....I had 2 gb 560ti's at one point in SLI, and afterburner reported my vram usage correctly as 2 GB's....Playing Skyrim I have alot of mods and once I hit that 2gb ceiling on Afterburner...The game would chug....Thus proving that SLI vram usage on my machine was being reported correctly...I upgraded to 4gb 670's in SLI...and the only game to get me near the 4 GB ceiling is Max payne 3, IN GAME it showed 4gb being available, not 8...That is all I was trying to say........But Carry on...


He can correct me if I am wrong, but I think what he is trying to say is that it reports double the USAGE of VRAM if you are using a SLI/Crossfire setup, meaning if Max Payne 3 is showing 4GB, it is actually running only 2GB.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *If that was while in SLI... then cut those values in half. The monitoring programs pick it up as double what it really is.*
> 
> Try turning off SLI and do the same test and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Happens to me with my CFX set up also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Skyrim for me also...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057236/width/1280/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1057237/width/1280/height/1000


This is not correct.
That's not the case with Nvidia SLI. You're getting an AMD exclusive feature. (It's a pretty well-known feature, too.)
With NVIDIA SLI, you get correct VRAM usage (with monitoring apps like AfterBurner and/or Precision X): what you see is what you get with NVIDIA.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> This is not correct.
> That's not the case with Nvidia SLI. You're getting an AMD exclusive feature. (It's a pretty well-known feature, too.)
> With NVIDIA SLI, you get correct VRAM usage (with monitoring apps like AfterBurner and/or Precision X): what you see is what you get with NVIDIA.


Ok. I understand that might be the case... I don't have Nvidia hardware...

*Post shots of GPU usage and Vram usage with SLI on and off to see the difference*

You said it your self in your post that your skyrim is "not heavily modded" and you're only using 1600p for the res WITH NO AA... which is crazy... considering we are pretty much almost even in GPU power and I know I can run it on my 2x7970s with at least 2xSupersampling and still holding average fps above 100. Plus this particular game favors Nvidia hardware more.

Then also, I am using a very heavily modified Skyrim, where my game folder is 30gb, mostly just textures and I barely peak into the 2GB range?

I'm just saying. I really don't care if you believe me or not... as I stated above, I don't own the hardware, but you do... so you can very simply check and show proof.

Then it's just that the circumstances don't prove what you're saying and if people are going by that to decide what they will be purchasing next... then that's just wrong.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok. I understand that might be the case... I don't have Nvidia hardware...
> 
> *Post shots of GPU usage and Vram usage with SLI on and off to see the difference*
> 
> You said it your self in your post that your skyrim is "not heavily modded" and you're only using 1600p for the res WITH NO AA... which is crazy... considering we are pretty much almost even in GPU power and I know I can run it on my 2x7970s with at least 2xSupersampling and still holding average fps above 100. Plus this particular game favors Nvidia hardware more.
> 
> Then also, I am using a very heavily modified Skyrim, where my game folder is 30gb, mostly just textures and I barely peak into the 2GB range?
> 
> I'm just saying. I really don't care if you believe me or not... as I stated above, I don't own the hardware, but you do... so you can very simply check and show proof.
> 
> Then it's just that the circumstances don't prove what you're saying and if people are going by that to decide what they will be purchasing next... then that's just wrong.


Huh ? It _might_ be the case? Hehe.. It _IS_ the case.

It's common knowledge that in terms of VRAM usage reading, what you see is what you get with NVIDIA, be it single card, 2-Way, 3-Way and/or 4-Way SLI doesn't matter. When I had GTX690 Quad-SLI, GTX580 3-Way SLI, they behaved exactly the same. You might want to scheme through this thread.

What is there proof ? It's like asking to prove AFR actually works. Lol.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Huh ? It _might_ be the case? Hehe.. It _IS_ the case.
> 
> It's common knowledge that in terms of VRAM usage reading, what you see is what you get with NVIDIA, be it single card, 2-Way, 3-Way and/or 4-Way SLI doesn't matter. When I had GTX690 Quad-SLI, GTX580 3-Way SLI, they behaved exactly the same.
> 
> What is there proof ? It's like asking to prove AFR actually works. Lol.


lol ok... whatever. "Common knowledge" but still happens to a ton of people... right. 

It's a pretty simple test to show that it stays the same for both on and off... you've posted it like 3 times already. Don't see how hard it can be to do it.

But obviously you don't want to do that.









Again... I'll just stick to my coming here to look at shots and mind my own business!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Reading through this thread has made me think of abandoning Skyrim on my Xbox360 and playing it on pc. Simply stunning graphics. Would you guys say a HD7950 or a GTX670 would be fine to run Skyrim at 1080p with just some High res texture add-ons and not much else?

I need a reason to upgrade my video card


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol ok... whatever. "Common knowledge" but still happens to a ton of people... right.


Lol. A ton ? Are you sure you linked the right thread ? Did you actually read how many people posted in that thread ?
Also, you posted while I was editing my previous post. You might want to scheme through this thread.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok. I understand that might be the case... I don't have Nvidia hardware...
> 
> *Post shots of GPU usage and Vram usage with SLI on and off to see the difference*
> 
> You said it your self in your post that your skyrim is "not heavily modded" and you're only using 1600p for the res WITH NO AA... which is crazy... *considering we are pretty much almost even in GPU power* and I know I can run it on my 2x7970s with at least 2xSupersampling and still holding average fps above 100. Plus this particular game favors Nvidia hardware more.


ROFL. TITAN SLI and 7970 CF?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Then it's just that the circumstances don't prove what you're saying and if people are going by that to decide what they will be purchasing next... then that's just wrong.


Talk about posting false information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If that was while in *SLI*... then cut those values in half. The monitoring programs pick it up as *double what it really is*.
> 
> Try turning off SLI and do the same test and you'll see what I mean.


The guy corrected your false information/claim. But instead of standing corrected, you're asking for proof? That's a nice attitude.


----------



## everlast4291987

Sweet! I will give this a try. I hope I do this right the first time. Hope all the file are current and still available.

Or does anyone know a better list than Unreals'?

My computer should be able to keep up. also my gpu can 1215mhz.

Just reset my skyrim to a fresh install.

So i run the game blank get through the long intro and save and than make a custom save. and test my mods on the custom save every time as they wont be active in this save file as my other one would bet for my play through and later would have new mods installed and active?

Or am i getting this wrong?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Lol. A ton ? Are you sure you linked the right thread ? Did you actually read how many people posted in that thread ?
> Also, you posted while I was editing my previous post. You might want to scheme through this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> ROFL. TITAN SLI and 7970 CF?
> Talk about posting false information.
> The guy corrected your false information/claim. But instead of standing corrected, you're asking for proof? That's a nice attitude.


Sounds good!









Some shots for the sake of staying on topic:


----------



## PowerK

OMG, just realized that K ENB was updated during the weekend.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30158/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D30158&pUp=1
Tons of DoF presets, Kinematic ENB and Kountervibe ENB Reborn are uploaded. Gotta try them out. This guy probably is the best ENB tweaker for Skyrim.


----------



## everlast4291987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> OMG, just realized that K ENB was updated during the weekend.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30158/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D30158&pUp=1
> Tons of DoF presets, Kinematic ENB and Kountervibe ENB Reborn are uploaded. Gotta try them out. This guy probably is the best ENB tweaker for Skyrim.


Those photos look amazing!

Also it does not work with Climates of Tamriel! Sucks cause I liked that mod. So would my current computer work well with his ENB full package?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Reading through this thread has made me think of abandoning Skyrim on my Xbox360 and playing it on pc. Simply stunning graphics. Would you guys say a HD7950 or a GTX670 would be fine to run Skyrim at 1080p with just some High res texture add-ons and not much else?
> 
> I need a reason to upgrade my video card


then my advice wont help: Yes you will have no prob at 1080p.







My 7770 is crap compared to yours and I run heavily modded with 2k textures at 1080p.


----------



## Lifeshield

A 7950 loves Skyrim. I have no problems with mine.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some shots for the sake of staying on topic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi, What mod did you use for the windows?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## CaucasianAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


OOOOOOO! The new Raven Witch Armor! MOAR PLOX!


----------



## newone757

That is awesome


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think you did not read my post at all... I said that crossfire and SLI causes the amount of vram reported to become DOUBLED... which means that in reality it is only half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play at 2730x1530... so it's half of that... nearly 2GB instead.


It does? I used the same VRAM on my two 670's as I did on one 7970 according to AB. I can just break 3GB now since I added more AA with the SLI setup.

On another note... What does everyone do to get rid of the jaggies when using an ENB newer than 0.119? I tried K ENB, and while it was superior, it was not that much better, it causes a huge performance hit, and terrible Jaggies with SweetFX SMAA. SMAA and FXAA injectors just don't cut it for me. I currently run Truevision Cinematic on 0.119 with 8 MSAA + 2 SSAA. Least amount of jaggies and still be playable. I also run the HQ S.T.E.P. setup. I average 26-30 fps with one card, and 54-58 (frame limited) with SLI.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> It does? I used the same VRAM on my two 670's as I did on one 7970 according to AB. I can just break 3GB now since I added more AA with the SLI setup.


Ignore his post. He doesn't know what he's talking about.
If you read several posts after his post, you'll see his false claim was corrected.
Yes, your Nvidia 670 SLI reports the correct VRAM reading. As we all know, AMD cards are just too buggy in multi-GPU setups.. stuttering hell, can't even report proper VRAM reading. lol.


----------



## newone757

New K ENB is Amazing IMO

Not sure what I was using before but I'm glad I can actually see at night now without it looking all blown out lol.

NSFW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EC51

Just downloaded the K ENB to try out.
In the main files there're two versions. K ENB and K ENB Natural Sharp. What's the difference between those two?


----------



## s1rrah

A few shots of a new/clean install, using most of the mods in Lifeshields list; I just started re playing the game with SLI 670's and with all the mods and ENB I stay pegged at 60fps. (forget what ENB I'm using but it's real fast, and I have it configured for no depth of field and no ambient occlusion); there's some jaggies here and there but for the most part, I'm very pleased with the performance at 1440p resolution...

...



...



...



...



...



...


----------



## EC51

All of you guys with Nvidia cards are using 314.22 WHQL driver, right ? (ENB gets broken from 320.xx driver)


----------



## everlast4291987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> All of you guys with Nvidia cards are using 314.22 WHQL driver, right ? (ENB gets broken from 320.xx driver)


from the notes of the author of KounterVibe says its does so I'll trust him


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Just downloaded the K ENB to try out.
> In the main files there're two versions. K ENB and K ENB Natural Sharp. What's the difference between those two?


Not sure. I didnt use the regular K ENB. I used the Kountervibe version as I felt the colors were a bit more realistic. Meant to write that in my OP. this ENB has a mindblowing number of options. And then options ontop of those options

Get ready for the performance hit of a lifetime lol. My frames are pretty low for my standard but def playable. Dont know if its the 780 or not but even when it drops from the 30's to like 26 fps it still seems pretty smooth. Ive never experienced that. I can actually turn off FPS counter and just play.


----------



## everlast4291987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Not sure. I didnt use the regular K ENB. I used the Kountervibe version as I felt the colors were a bit more realistic. Meant to write that in my OP. this ENB has a mindblowing number of options. And then options ontop of those options
> 
> Get ready for the performance hit of a lifetime lol. My frames are pretty low for my standard but def playable. Dont know if its the 780 or not but even when it drops from the 30's to like 26 fps it still seems pretty smooth. Ive never experienced that. I can actually turn off FPS counter and just play.


Thanks for the info lt looks like i will save for TITAN for is power and VRAM


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have a question.. Where are the pics? The amount of discussion is way too high!


----------



## everlast4291987

I made a forum post or thread HERE I'm new to ENB an I'm having some lighting and other problems If you could check it out and try to help me I would greatly appreciate it.

I'm using K ENB Über_Natural Sharp_0.168


----------



## exyia

another vote for the Kountervibe ENB from me - on the K Enb page but much better contrast/color balance imo

I'm using with CoT v3 and it looks great without tweaks. Definitely prefer the fact that it's designed/tweaked and recoded to push hardware to the limits with everything (including AO) on

haven't had much time to play more though, most of it being at night-time; but usually night-time+CoT brings out the best/worst of an ENB

those that can't handle the fps drop with Kountervibe or K ENB should try The Wilds. The only other one that comes close for me


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> All of you guys with Nvidia cards are using 314.22 WHQL driver, right ? (ENB gets broken from 320.xx driver)


Is there a source, and does it elaborate? I am using 320.18 with 0.119 injector, and it SEEMS to work okay. Body shadows are a little blocky though...

Thanks!


----------



## Thetbrett

i can't wait for Legendary to release so i can put my 4gb FTW's and some mods and add to this thread. Some great shots


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Is there a source, and does it elaborate? I am using 320.18 with 0.119 injector, and it SEEMS to work okay. Body shadows are a little blocky though...
> 
> Thanks!


I rolled back the instant I couldn't stop the sunglare through objects - bugs the out of me

it doesn't seem discussed much on the ENBDev forums sadly, so I guess I'm stuck on 314 until I'm 100% done with Skyrim (which will probably be never, I have yet to even finish any quest-line before starting over with new mods/overhauls)


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I rolled back the instant I couldn't stop the sunglare through objects - bugs the out of me
> 
> it doesn't seem discussed much on the ENBDev forums sadly, so I guess I'm stuck on 314 until I'm 100% done with Skyrim (which will probably be never, I have yet to even finish any quest-line before starting over with new mods/overhauls)


Yeah that bugs me too. I really try to ignore it.

here is temp fix from ENB forums. I can do without rays for now
Quote:


> Same problem here. Unfortunately the GTX780 needs the 320.18 driver.
> 
> -Edit-
> For cards that need the new driver, disabling sun rays in the enb settings eliminates all sun rays problems.


----------



## Rmerwede

Thanks, repd!

Haven't noticed the rays yet, but I was only playing for a few.

I think I will be on a mission to find my next ENB. I have Truevision, but if the shadows dont improve after some .ini tweaks, I will look for another. I am still trying to figure out how these pictures look so good with only an SMAA injector. I get a jagged mess without at least MSAA, And i prefer to add hardware SSAA.

Any ENBs you guys recommend? Other than Kenb, Skyrealism, Sharpshooters, or Project enb?

Thanks again!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Thanks, repd!
> 
> Haven't noticed the rays yet, but I was only playing for a few.
> 
> I think I will be on a mission to find my next ENB. I have Truevision, but if the shadows dont improve after some .ini tweaks, I will look for another. I am still trying to figure out how these pictures look so good with only an SMAA injector. I get a jagged mess without at least MSAA, And i prefer to add hardware SSAA.
> 
> Any ENBs you guys recommend? Other than Kenb, Skyrealism, Sharpshooters, or Project enb?
> 
> Thanks again!


Try mine







based on 139 binary!


----------



## newone757

^^ Have you tried The Wilds?

and I do particulary love Metallic Acid's ENB too. (you really should make a page for that if you haven't)


----------



## SainurIronfist

ENBs are all great and good, except for one thing. You can't see anything underwater, everything has a dark green color. I know there's a fix for that, but IMO that fix only makes it worse. It makes it look so unrealistic. Another issue is that the water surface (at night time) looks way too bright and unrealistic that ruins your immersion. I've tried multiple ENBs and I'm still looking for the perfect ENB that allows you to see underwater and doesn't make the water surface light up when it's dark.

And yeah, NVIDIA drivers are a real pain in the ass now when it comes to Skyrim.








Guess I'll have to roll back a few drivers...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Yeah that bugs me too. I really try to ignore it.
> 
> here is temp fix from ENB forums. I can do without rays for now


you know, maybe I'll try disabling them again. it will be hard, since it's a really nice flashy visual effect, but the 314 driver is looking old now

just hoping the sun won't look so stale once they're disabled. did you disable them by the EFFECTS section on the ini? or did you set some values to zero? (at work, can't check myself right now)


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SainurIronfist*
> 
> ENBs are all great and good, except for one thing. You can't see anything underwater, everything has a dark green color. I know there's a fix for that, but IMO that fix only makes it worse. It makes it look so unrealistic. Another issue is that the water surface (at night time) looks way too bright and unrealistic that ruins your immersion. I've tried multiple ENBs and I'm still looking for the perfect ENB that allows you to see underwater and doesn't make the water surface light up when it's dark.
> 
> And yeah, NVIDIA drivers are a real pain in the ass now when it comes to Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to roll back a few drivers...


I don't have any issues with dark/bright water

water at night



underwater in the day



Surface water in the daytuime



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> you know, maybe I'll try disabling them again. it will be hard, since it's a really nice flashy visual effect, but the 314 driver is looking old now
> 
> just hoping the sun won't look so stale once they're disabled. did you disable them by the EFFECTS section on the ini? or did you set some values to zero? (at work, can't check myself right now)


I actually havent disabled them yet, I havent noticed any issues so far. Maybe I havent been in the right situation for flare to go through an object.

But I would just hit shift and enter while in game to disable the sun rays, you can save it so it loads like that every time too.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Thanks, repd!
> 
> Haven't noticed the rays yet, but I was only playing for a few.
> 
> I think I will be on a mission to find my next ENB. I have Truevision, but if the shadows dont improve after some .ini tweaks, I will look for another. I am still trying to figure out how these pictures look so good with only an SMAA injector. I get a jagged mess without at least MSAA, And i prefer to add hardware SSAA.
> 
> Any ENBs you guys recommend? Other than Kenb, Skyrealism, Sharpshooters, or Project enb?
> 
> Thanks again!


Sharpshooters doesn't look quite as in-depth as others, but it's one of the lowest performance hits among those I've tried, I can say that much. It even works on my old system...









I'm going to see what I can do this weekend using 0.168...


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Sharpshooters doesn't look quite as in-depth as others, but it's one of the lowest performance hits among those I've tried, I can say that much. It even works on my old system...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to see what I can do this weekend using 0.168...


said it before, but The Wilds is one of the best out there with very good performance. I used it 24/7 back on my 650M Alienware m14x r2

I love it because the creator used bloom in such an effective way to hide jaggies. sure it means a more saturated/vibrant outcome, but I think it's still well balanced. every other ENB relies only on AA to smooth out lines, and to me, the difference is night and day

and I really hate the new sharpshooter ENB - contrast looks so terrible on my monitor

all my opinion of course


----------



## SainurIronfist

ASO7... wow. That looks amazing, could you please tell us what ENB you're using? It looks gorgeous! o.o


----------



## spacin9

Those are nice ASO7.


----------



## Athrun Zala

A few pics of a new character of mine, Taiyoh, a Wood Elf hunter that would put Fendall to shame.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> A few pics of a new character of mine, Taiyoh, a Wood Elf hunter that would put Fendall to shame.


bmp screenshots?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SainurIronfist*
> 
> ASO7... wow. That looks amazing, could you please tell us what ENB you're using? It looks gorgeous! o.o


Custom one (isn't available) based on Opethfeldt's ENB.

More info
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmp screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom one (isn't available) based on Opethfeldt's ENB.
> 
> More info
> http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


Was I supposed to do something else? Forreal I just upload what Skyrim save the files as.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Was I supposed to do something else? Forreal I just upload what Skyrim save the files as.


Compress them with jpg, that's all.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Was I supposed to do something else? Forreal I just upload what Skyrim save the files as.


Lol, it's just that 6MB per screenshot is quite a lot. They do look nice though.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG

I'm in love with ENB 0.171 Beta. SSAO, bloom, shadows, weather, and everything else look much better.


----------



## propa

Jawz ENB PP2 DNI and ELE


----------



## tDAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


If only my game look as good as this, I would still be playing it lol


----------



## newone757

IN need of some good hi res form fitting armor that isnt too skimpy with no clipping. lol. thats a lot to ask


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> IN need of some good hi res form fitting armor that isnt too skimpy with no clipping. lol. thats a lot to ask


Tons of those







These are just off the top of my head:

- Royal Elven Armor
- Elven Ranger Archer
- Princess of the Woods
- Grand Duelist
- Sage Armor
- Field Mage
- Mystic Elven Armor
- Cleric Armor
- Black Sacrament
- Nightingale Prime

There are also a lot of japanese ones from MODTYPE as well.


----------



## newone757

Checked them out. Only one that could fit what I was looking for was the Sage Outfit even-though Im not playing an elf. Those all looked great but I am looking for something that shows some skin. Feel like its a pitty to load up nice female body types and skin textures just to hide under heavy armor. Its just hard finding revealing one that look good without being TOO revealing. Nip slips and whatnot. I want it to be a little realistic still. A steel Gstring isn't really going to help against some blades lol . Thanks for that list though, I definitely grabbed the sage and will likely load u[p the nightingale one too.

edit. Oh princess of the woods was good too. REP


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Checked them out. Only one that could fit what I was looking for was the Sage Outfit even-though Im not playing an elf. Those all looked great but I am looking for something that shows some skin. Feel like its a pitty to load up nice female body types and skin textures just to hide under heavy armor. Its just hard finding revealing one that look good without being TOO revealing. Nip slips and whatnot. I want it to be a little realistic still. A steel Gstring isn't really going to help against some blades lol . Thanks for that list though, I definitely grabbed the sage and will likely load u[p the nightingale one too.
> 
> edit. Oh princess of the woods was good too. REP


These might be more of what you are looking for:

- Argent Iron and Retexture
- Inner Wear Set
- Simply Clothes
- Simple Leather
- GothicLolita Dress
- Eilhart Dress
- Maxwell Outfit
- Osare Onepiece
- Grace Darkling Attire Pack
- Tifa Outfit
- Barbarian Armor from LF Armor is also good
- Savior Hide retex

Stock Skyrim also has some good ones:

- Ancient Nord Armor
- Savior's Hide
- Foresworn
- Bandit


----------



## AbdullahG

West Wind Assault Series has some nice armors as well. Not too skimpy, but not too bulky.


----------



## newone757

def gonna take a look tomorrow with some shots to follow. Thanks guys


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

What mods are they that make the girls super hot ?????????????????? Do want

The 4k textures sure make the game look nice, but now the small plants look really 2D, they were before but it just never stood out as bad that they are just basically pieces of paper


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> What mods are they that make the girls super hot ?????????????????? Do want


I lol'd








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> The 4k textures sure make the game look nice, but now the small plants look really 2D, they were before but it just never stood out as bad that they are just basically pieces of paper


Do you use vegetation mods too? Like Flora overhaul.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> What mods are they that make the girls super hot ?????????????????? Do want
> 
> The 4k textures sure make the game look nice, but now the small plants look really 2D, they were before but it just never stood out as bad that they are just basically pieces of paper


SFO + Hybrid's HD Herbs and Plants should fix this. After using these two, it was a lot easier looking at the plants haha.

And it seems that I finally got Skyrim to work my GPU a lot more. Now it's going up to 2.5 gb when it would barely touch 2gb. RAM usage still goes up to ~2.7gb, but at the same time I use a lot of tweak mods that improves smaller aspect of gameplay, so I may need more ram. Figured 8gb is enough but I guess not! Hopefully new pictures this weekend. Loving the MATSO ENB I've been using for my pics. It makes Skyrim a lot more vibrant.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I have some top plant mods

I don't know if its the outer edge of plants that looks harsher and makes them stand out different or what. I could turn off a mod or 2 and compare I suppose


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> IN need of some good hi res form fitting armor that isnt too skimpy with no clipping. lol. thats a lot to ask


Are you using some sort of fish-eye lens effect on this pic...or is your character descended from characters from the Bleach anime? Seriously, the battleship proportions are kinda grotesque...

Aside from that, cool pic.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Are you using some sort of fish-eye lens effect on this pic...or is your character descended from characters from the Bleach anime? Seriously, the battleship proportions are kinda grotesque...
> 
> Aside from that, cool pic.


pretty sure thats the wide FOV I play with. I like to see my characters full body when in 3rd person. was too lazy to change it for the shot. thanks


----------



## Saq

Some screenshots I took for the hell of it:





The last one isn't so much about armor, just a footprint mod.


----------



## TRELOXELO

here are some of mine....

TESV 2013-06-05 22-20-37-86.jpg 307k .jpg file


TESV 2013-06-05 22-20-39-42.jpg 245k .jpg file


TESV 2013-06-05 22-20-49-97.jpg 322k .jpg file


TESV 2013-06-05 22-20-52-16.jpg 299k .jpg file


TESV 2013-06-05 22-59-03-11.jpg 177k .jpg file


TESV 2013-06-05 22-59-09-44.jpg 213k .jpg file


----------



## SirWaWa

so I finally got skyrim, "The Legendary Edition", what are some must have mods?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so I finally got skyrim, "The Legendary Edition", what are some must have mods?





Spoiler: Mods I'd Recommend



*Environment*
Skyrim HD: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607//?
Skyrim Flora Overhaul: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141/?
WATER: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268//?
Better Dynamic Snow: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383/?
Lush Trees and Grass: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288/?

*Immersion*
Footprints: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22745//?
Wet and Cold: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27563//?
Wet and Cold (Ashes): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31968//?
Deadly Spell Impacts: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2947/?
Crimson Tide: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12798//?

*Armors*
aMidian Book of Silence: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909//?
Elven Weapons for Silence: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27726//?
aMidian Nordic Carved: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34996/?

*Characters*
Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD Texttures: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36510/?
Beards: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363//?
Brows: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30411//?
XCE: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2356//?
XCE - Dawnguard: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21839//?
XCE - Warpaint and Dirt: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977/?
XCE - Better Beast Races: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/944/?

*Lighting, Sky, and Weather*
Climates of Tamriel: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fid%3D17802%26user%3D2&pUp=1
Enhanced Night Sky: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/85//?

*Unofficial Patches*
Skyrim: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19/?
Dawnguard: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23491/?
Dragonborn: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31083//?
Hearthfire: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25127/?
High Resolution DLC: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31255/?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so I finally got skyrim, "The Legendary Edition", what are some must have mods?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1386833/the-overclock-net-guide-to-modifying-tesv-skyrim


----------



## Faster_is_better

How capable is the 650 Ti Boost with 2gb vram? Anyone have experience with that card?

I suspect it will be good for lots of texture mods, but may be to slow for a full ENB as well.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## newone757

looks good. Definitely had to steal that armor!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Not my most awesome just some random ones













Yep I think I killed it?


Somethings not right with grandma...


Some of my nicer ones





















Lol couldnt be bothered to hide the hud either


----------



## zatoichi

You guys are really making me want to pick skyrim back up


----------



## Balanar

Ok I realised I never played Skyrim after I'd upgraded to my dual EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GBs. What is the most hardcore mods you guys think I should be able to run while maintaining 60fps?


----------



## newone757

As promised I had to steal AS07's armor - sorry, I'm a sucker for textures like that !

Dinner's ready!!!!!


----------



## gionight

The Biggest, And Most Badass Pictures Set Ever!!! and No, they are not from some animated movie, it's all ingame and unedited








Finally, the world is mine! Muahhahaha!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2013060123382275.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013060218184692.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/tesv2013060120432129.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013053020385333.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013060421071447.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/tesv2013060120274519.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/tesv2013060313121031.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/tesv2013053123574924.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013060115205054.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/tesv2013060720462981.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/tesv2013060718085936.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013052900474802.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013060519401685.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/tesv2013060419073106.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/tesv2013052919484338.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/tesv2013060620250991.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013060818534941.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013052921374271.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/tesv2013060208404173.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/tesv2013060523562010.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tesv2013060619033707.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/tesv2013060518524265.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/tesv2013060619332762.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/tesv2013060720041740.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013060715160019.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/tesv2013060715121454.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/tesv2013060713342653.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/tesv2013060717214149.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/tesv2013060314421868.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013060818165012.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/tesv2013060419153941.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/tesv2013052919265071.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013060419514058.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013060200512614.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013060620424382.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/tesv2013060713023836.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/tesv2013060717084752.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/tesv2013053020335474.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/tesv2013053123500714.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/tesv2013060112091627.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/tesv2013052913152268.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013060717265150.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/tesv2013060116340569.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013060520353968.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/tesv2013060123385519.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/tesv2013060221542504.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013052921593297.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013053121192147.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/tesv2013053023393140.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tesv2013052914570478.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/tesv2013060119032251.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/tesv2013060111472088.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/tesv2013060120265615.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013060419253818.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/tesv2013060218590691.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/tesv2013060421085743.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/tesv2013060313030643.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/tesv2013060121183069.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/tesv20130605204158100.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/tesv2013060115543473.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013041120025554.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013052921003624.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013060717045972.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/tesv2013053121375075.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/tesv2013060123205293.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/tesv2013060115200012.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013060314532364.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/tesv2013053013053137.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013060800485466.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/tesv2013053019155630.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/tesv2013053023275364.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/tesv2013053118570749.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/tesv2013052921313135.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/tesv2013060619131368.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/tesv2013052916004732.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013053120585550.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/tesv2013053015562031.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013053119112141.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/tesv2013060115411712.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/tesv2013052916061848.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/tesv2013060422202588.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013053019084413.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/tesv2013060718083697.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tesv2013060820461014.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/tesv2013060220533173.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/tesv2013060817342477.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/tesv2013060115165229.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013060218245770.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/tesv2013060509360028.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/tesv2013060717333441.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/tesv2013060221070837.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/tesv2013060218502540.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tesv2013060100064182.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/tesv2013060122335196.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/tesv2013060208430628.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/tesv2013060119550100.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/tesv2013053020435240.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013052902025926.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/tesv2013060119111324.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/tesv2013060112224518.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/tesv2013060221420691.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/tesv2013060200323683.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/tesv2013060419282049.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/screenshot14583.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/tesv2013060418321740.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/tesv2013060100305100.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/tesv2013060115550209.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/tesv2013060115403451.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/tesv2013060519361615.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/tesv2013060118255343.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/tesv2013052922310482.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/tesv2013060522410082.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tesv2013060521010734.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/tesv2013060113350115.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/tesv2013060218215332.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/tesv2013052921285213.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/tesv2013060519335066.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/tesv2013060122450445.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/tesv2013060719585354.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/tesv2013060520050366.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tesv2013060619372467.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013060600042809.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/tesv2013060620004891.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/tesv2013053023581063.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/tesv2013060418541806.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/tesv2013060518285881.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/tesv2013053122221897.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/tesv2013060800392263.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/tesv2013060417323605.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/tesv2013053118384199.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/tesv2013060713213355.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013060112424295.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/tesv2013060618165312.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tesv2013060818210070.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/tesv2013060220282125.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/tesv2013060119090208.jpg/


----------



## MetallicAcid

Mighty fine pictures Gionight. I am confident in saying that you are one of the best when it comes to designing ENB and taking screenshots of Skyrim.

On a side note, please NO ONE quote Gionights entire post..


----------



## newone757

Some EPIC shots!!! WOW


----------



## Derko1

Very nice!


----------



## Pip Boy

Insane ! can you actually play that? does the DOF ruin stuff far away? what is the VRAM usage


----------



## newone757

gionight are you planning on releasing an update version of your ENB. It's amazing, I'd love to try it out

new character.


----------



## Derko1

Edit: nvm


----------



## wanako

So I hear that ENB no longer works with 320.xx+ nvidia drivers? I'm still using v0149 and for The Wilds ENB and for some reason can't get into the game. This is perhaps the problem? Anyone care to elaborate? Thanks!

If worse comes to worse and the problem is fixed with newer ENB versions, then I'll have to get K-ENB and my new 780 will just have to Deal With It.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> So I hear that ENB no longer works with 320.xx+ nvidia drivers? I'm still using v0149 and for The Wilds ENB and for some reason can't get into the game. This is perhaps the problem? Anyone care to elaborate? Thanks!
> 
> If worse comes to worse and the problem is fixed with newer ENB versions, then I'll have to get K-ENB and my new 780 will just have to Deal With It.


It works. It just has problems with the sun rays. When outside they will shine through objects they shouldn't. Hasn't bothered me with the more subtle rays of newer K ENB Kountervibe but it has in the past. You can actually disable sunrays in the ENB's ini though.

As far as not being able to get into game it could be any other mods you have on with a bad load order. Or sometimes monitoring software, often packaged with GPU overclocking tools, like Rivatuner can conflict with the ENB. To check if its something conflicting with ENB, move the d3d9.dll file to another folder temporarily and try to launch the game without it.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> It works. It just has problems with the sun rays. When outside they will shine through objects they shouldn't. Hasn't bothered me with the more subtle rays of newer K ENB Kountervibe but it has in the past. You can actually disable sunrays in the ENB's ini though.
> 
> As far as not being able to get into game it could be any other mods you have on with a bad load order. Or sometimes monitoring software, often packaged with GPU overclocking tools, like Rivatuner can conflict with the ENB. To check if its something conflicting with ENB, move the d3d9.dll file to another folder temporarily and try to launch the game without it.


Yeah, I'll be doing a reinstall of Skyrim anyway. I just happened to hear about this and thought to get more info on it. Thanks. +REP


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## Tarnix

I'm running the 320.xx driver, didn't see an issue yet.

Halfway through the S.T.E.P. guide.

PNG saved with"progressive" (interlaced) loading.


----------



## newone757

A pretty badass looking argonian. I've never been able to make one I liked.


----------



## Kyronn94

So having re installed windows last weekend, I thought that it was time to try modding Skyrim again.

Previously, I had just followed the STEP guide, and it had worked fine, however since then (February) STEP has been updated quite a lot.
So after getting half way through this version:

http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.5

I had just finished section 2.H.
At this point, the game would crash every half an hour or so.
2 of the mods in previous sections would cause my game to not even start - Even better quest objectives and Diverse priests - I had to disable them in the load order to get the game to load.

Now I've had crash problems before, but it would take 4 or 5 hours, so I was only ever playing long enough for it to crash maybe 1 or 2 times, so it wasn't really an issue.
Is it just a matter of too many mods, and Skyrim cannot handle it?

I'm going through again, and not using all of the mods, only the ones I think will make a noticeable difference.

Does anyone have any advice / tips to get Skyrim running with a large volume of mods with no crashes?

Thanks


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## Athrun Zala

Anyone here not a user of CoT? If so, what mod(s) do you use to replace what it does? Looking to get rid of CoT and see how it fares, but I do love the experience I had with it so I'm looking for a way to match up to it as close as I can without the actual mod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Anyone here not a user of CoT? If so, what mod(s) do you use to replace what it does? Looking to get rid of CoT and see how it fares, but I do love the experience I had with it so I'm looking for a way to match up to it as close as I can without the actual mod.


I use enhanced lighting and fx with the included exterior lighting and enhancer as well as real lightning overhaul.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Anyone here not a user of CoT? If so, what mod(s) do you use to replace what it does? Looking to get rid of CoT and see how it fares, but I do love the experience I had with it so I'm looking for a way to match up to it as close as I can without the actual mod.


CoT is worth using imo

every time I uninstall it (usually for a new ENB profile to try), weather just feels extremely stale - vanilla just seems to be: sunny/raining/snowing. doesn't feel like there's any variation or climate between the 3 compared to CoT


----------



## propa

Playing with JawZ ELE and ENB 1.172 Weather Helper MOD. All Pictures without COT !


----------



## Brainsick

@Propa: Sweet screenshots, your ENB at Nexus looks superb, it's just a little too heavy for my single 680. (Can't mantain 60fps on Morthal Swamps near Movarth's lair), so I made my own ENB+SweetFX preset using your palette which I think it's perfect. (all for personal use of course!







)

Anyway, I had to reinstall my game today since I had a few mods in conflict/bad performance etc, and this is actually the first time im downloading Bethesda's Hi Res DLC Pack, I hope it's worth it, what do you guys think of it? I'll be using it as a starting point of course, since I have 6gb's of mods/textures on my hard drive, but would you guys consider it fundamental?


----------



## gtarmanrob

@ Propa

I want your palette, that orange for your fire textures...my god. haha. but is your ENB designed specifically for CoT? or will it work ok with other lighting mods? I decided to uninstall CoT as I was having too many issues running it. I've only just discovered SweetFX too and will never look back.


----------



## zatoichi

About to start my skyrim modding adventure what can I expect out or my sig rig

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarnix

Propa's ENB is listed as "Specifically for CoT" on the CoT mod page itself. I suppose it means it is.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> About to start my skyrim modding adventure what can I expect out or my sig rig
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


From i5 and dual 650? Go for the performance options and leave the texture above 1024x1024 out. Should expect good results, if you don't use a too heavy ENB.


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> About to start my skyrim modding adventure what can I expect out or my sig rig


I'd say pretty much all texture overhauls (Bethesda's Hi Res DLC, Skyrim HD2k Textures, etc) plus ENB+SSAO averaging 50-60fps at 1080p if you leave AA at 4x/2x.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

She looks cold in her sovngarde steel armor XD


----------



## s1rrah

Some 1440p screenies from my ongoing, second play through of Skyrim. Much better this go round since upgrading to SLI 670's and a 1440p monitor ... some of the environments are so killer I spend hours just walking around looking at stuff ... ;-) ... fun:

...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> About to start my skyrim modding adventure what can I expect out or my sig rig
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


You should have no issue installing high resolution textures. As for ENBs, that depends on the quality and effects used. SSAO, DoF, and Sky Lighting will hurt your frames, so be aware of that. Also, AA shouldn't hurt you at all considering the updated ENB binaries don't support it (they do have AA implemented as an option, but its fairly subtle).


----------



## zatoichi

Thanks guys downloading mods nows using Lifeshield's list


----------



## SainurIronfist




----------



## BoomBox

First time modding Skyrim. I think I'm doing ok so far. Still have a ways to go. I'm playing at 5760x1080 by I cropped the photo.


----------



## s1rrah

Nice pic of Alduin ... from after reading the first elder scroll (when you learn the "dragon rend" shout for the first time) ...

...


----------



## gtarmanrob

god every time I see the great work you are all doing I just wanna fire up my game and play. then I remember it deleted itself, and out of spite I havnt re-downloaded it yet.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah I put way too many hours into Skyrim on my Xbox360, but now that I've sold that and built a competent gaming rig, I want to boot up Skyrim but I don't want to start from scratch again =/ My character was so badarse


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I put way too many hours into Skyrim on my Xbox360, but now that I've sold that and built a competent gaming rig, I want to boot up Skyrim but I don't want to start from scratch again =/ My character was so badarse


Download an existing save or console tweak your character to your liking then. Anything (mostly) is possible on PC!


----------



## Anoxy

If only I had any idea how to do that....

Also, would somebody here be so kind as to explain modding skyrim to me like I'm 12? Maybe link a good mod config. I can install to make my game look marvelous like propa's above screenshots?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If only I had any idea how to do that....
> 
> Also, would somebody here be so kind as to explain modding skyrim to me like I'm 12? Maybe link a good mod config. I can install to make my game look marvelous like propa's above screenshots?


Start here:
1. Follow either OCN's own guide or STEP
2. The most common place to download mods for Skyrim is Nexus though there are other sites/communities out there as well
3. Test between mod batches so you can make sure the game is still working. You don't want to get to the very end and then find out it doesn't work and waste many, many hours

Console Editing:
1. Use command *help "name"* to find out the console code of the item, spell, NPC, or perk
2. Use command *player.additem itemCode amount* to add that item to your inventory
3. Use command *playerequipitem itemCode* to simply equip said item
4. Use command *player.addspell spellCode* to add spell
5. Use command *player.addperk perkCode* to add perks
6. Use command *player.setav attribute/skill* value to change the values of skills/attributes such as health, sneak, ect

* Pull up console by hitting the ~ key
** Commands 2-7 can be applied to NPC's as well by pulling up console and clicking on the NPC to select the NPC. You will notice the NPC's item code popup (type in inv to make sure it is the correct NPC) and then just type in the above commands but without the "player." part of it.


----------



## Dorkseid

Download an existing save? Sacrilege. Creating and refining characters is 90% of the fun for me. I've got like 17 of them so far.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Some 1440p screenies from my ongoing, second play through of Skyrim. Much better this go round since upgrading to SLI 670's and a 1440p monitor ... some of the environments are so killer I spend hours just walking around looking at stuff ... ;-) ... fun:
> 
> ...


That's Vierna right? She's my favorite follower lately, though I typically have to take her bow away from her so she doesn't napalm me to death.

Nice pics!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Download an existing save? Sacrilege. Creating and refining characters is 90% of the fun for me. I've got like 17 of them so far.


I would never personally do that. I spend a lot of time making my characters pretty and unique. XD He did not appear to want to raise another character though, so I was giving him alternatives.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Taiyoh and Garm's run through Bleakfall Barrows. Converted the image to .jpg but it seems a bit blurry? Could just be my eyes though.


----------



## Anoxy

That looks really bad...no offense


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That looks really bad...no offense


None taken, but trust me they didn't look like that originally. Started using IfranView to do a batch convert since it was suggested to me earlier in the thread. Been posting BMP files and them things are like 6MB. Must be missing something in the conversion because the quality severely drops. For example:

Before the conversion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brainsick

I don't think your first shots look 'bad', it's just that they are over saturated IMO.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I don't think your first shots look 'bad', it's just that they are over saturated IMO.


Ah yeah I couldn't figure out how to reduce it, because that annoyed me a bit too. I think the torch is the reason for it because without it the dungeon was quite dark and I couldn't see what I was attacking.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Must be missing something in the conversion because the quality severely drops. For example:
> 
> After
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1511813


90kb for a 1920x1080 screenshot is too low..

Jpg @ 99% (400kb)
http://www.abload.de/img/62ce57b0_screenshot7060k2q.jpg


----------



## Thetbrett

well, i give up. I have spent a week using Nexus and the continual crash an load screen. I ahve used BOSS and the clean tool TES5 and no dice. I did not touch ENBS, but still nothing. I updated all mods as well. Back to vanilla..


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> well, i give up. I have spent a week using Nexus and the continual crash an load screen. I ahve used BOSS and the clean tool TES5 and no dice. I did not touch ENBS, but still nothing. I updated all mods as well. Back to vanilla..


I was using NMM latest version too...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> well, i give up. I have spent a week using Nexus and the continual crash an load screen. I ahve used BOSS and the clean tool TES5 and no dice. I did not touch ENBS, but still nothing. I updated all mods as well. Back to vanilla..


After what batch of mods did it start crashing?


----------



## newone757

I had a crash BOSS couldnt fix, i manually ordered it and it worked. Also i had crashes once because my mods included files specifically for DLC I didnt have, dunno if that makes a difference


----------



## TinDaDragon

Got a question. If I install mods now and then buy the DLCs later, will I have to re install all the mods? Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Got a question. If I install mods now and then buy the DLCs later, will I have to re install all the mods? Thanks


No but you may need to install patches/updates for the dlc's if a mod has one


----------



## neyel8r

unfortunately, my iHUD mod wasn't installed prior to snapping these shots...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No but you may need to install patches/updates for the dlc's if a mod has one


Ok thanks


----------



## neyel8r

unfortunately, my iHUD mod wasn't installed prior to snapping these shots either







i suppose i could return to these locations & take some new pics tho...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Also make sure the dlc esm files are below skyrim and updates in load order


----------



## neyel8r




----------



## AbdullahG

@neyel8r Press "~" and type "tm." That will hide the HUD. Also, use "tfc" to take shots with the free cam while the game is running or "tfc 1" to take shots with the free cam while the game frozen. If you want to slow down the free camera, type "sucsm x" with x being any number.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neyel8r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, my iHUD mod wasn't installed prior to snapping these shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose i could return to these locations & take some more pics tho...


TM console command is your friend


----------



## neyel8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> @neyel8r Press "~" and type "tm." That will hide the HUD. Also, use "tfc" to take shots with the free cam while the game is running or "tfc 1" to take shots with the free cam while the game frozen. If you want to slow down the free camera, type "sucsm x" with x being any number.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> TM console command is your friend


ah... thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## neyel8r

a few more older ones...


----------



## wanako

Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema ENB just made it onto the Hot Files of the Nexus.


----------



## neyel8r

is it just me, or does my horse appear to have a 5th leg in this one?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> That's Vierna right? She's my favorite follower lately, though I typically have to take her bow away from her so she doesn't napalm me to death.
> 
> Nice pics!


yeah! Vierna!

She's the ****e! And LOL @ your bow comment cause I did the same thing the first day she started following me around. Totally killed me all the time (though her intentions were good). Now she's a one-handed-tank-slayer-woman with a Daedric sword.

Also, another thing I love is the sounds she makes ... I'm not sure if the mod dude used stock sounds or what but every now and then, if I bump in to her, she makes the funniest, most annoyed "ugh!" sound ... LOL ... it's hilarious, just an exclamation of sorts but it's almost like she's saying . .. "man! jeezus! get the fxxx off of me you freak!" with the way it sounds; I crack up every time. I've never heard another NPC make that sound.

With my particular game, she also yells like a girl ("AYE!") and runs off and cowers in fear, 5 fights out of 10 ... "I yield! I yield!" ... LOL ... and I have no idea why but I also totally love that cause it makes me do some grunt work myself every now and then.

But yeah, best follower ever.

I've currently got three following me around .. Vierna's my fav ... but I also have the Deadpool mod and some other magic user chick that I forget the name of. I'm playing on Legendary settings and it's fun as all get out with the followers. Whole new game and all on my second play through since I didn't use any followers at all on my first play of the entire campaign.


----------



## bnn1

Hello guys,

Check out some screenshots from Skyrim which i've uploaded to Steam.

Steam profile screenshots from Skyrim


----------



## ASO7




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I think this is about as good as I can do with my 470, just reinstalled.


----------



## ABcephei




----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I think this is about as good as I can do with my 470, just reinstalled.


What kind of frame rate are you getting on that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What kind of frame rate are you getting on that?


Depends as one might imagine but im usually low 30's outdoors (some dips to mid 20's and some areas 45+). Indoors is great though


----------



## Dorkseid

Not sure if these count but I like 'em.







One of my characters modeling my first few attempts at a Skyrim mod: a Dissidia-style Ultima Weapon and the Sword of Erdrick/Loto/Whoever from Dragon Warrior/Quest, the latter in both 1H and 2H versions.


----------



## newone757

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*






Very Nice ASO7, what hair is that?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That looks like the Aranya follower


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> 
> Very Nice ASO7, what hair is that?


Looks like something from the SG Hair Pack.

Couldn't get SweetFX enhancements to appear


----------



## utterfabrication

I haven't posted anything here in a while...


----------



## zatoichi

Hm what mod is this?


----------



## AbdullahG

Its Eisen Platte Armor and LOTR weapons set (forgot the exact name). Not sure about the rest.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> 
> Very Nice ASO7, what hair is that?


I don't know, she's a follower
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35665


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Who is THAT!?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found her. Aurora. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37163//?


----------



## newone757

That it does. I wonder if that hairstyle is available for main characters?


----------



## AbdullahG

Wow AS07, you really outdid yourself. The grass, shadows, trees, everything looks well done.

Also, if anyone's wondering, the hair is from the SG Hair Pack. Just Google it. I'd rather not link it since its from an adult modding website.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## newone757

ASO7. I have to ask if you have an updated mod list? Your shots are beautiful and I'm aware of your blog but Im wondering if it includes everything up until these newest shots. That grass is dreamlike!

I'm definitely wanting to scrap my setup to emulate yours. Would make gameplay that much more enjoyable


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> ASO7. I have to ask if you have an updated mod list? Your shots are beautiful and I'm aware of your blog but Im wondering if it includes everything up until these newest shots. That grass is dreamlike!
> 
> I'm definitely wanting to scrap my setup to emulate yours. Would make gameplay that much more enjoyable


Keep in mind i'm not using all the mods from that list and the list isn't completed (i have hundred of mods) , the list only contains some mods that i tried and i recommend.

Don't expect a complete list of mods because i change (some of) them for every set or every screenshot.

The ENB preset and weather mod is WIP, as always... i don't know when i'll finish it.


----------



## Dorkseid

I just noticed that my new weapons don't glow when I'm using ENB...anyone know why that is or how to fix it?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Keep in mind i'm not using all the mods from that list and the list isn't completed (i have hundred of mods) , the list only contains some mods that i tried and i recommend.
> 
> Don't expect a complete list of mods because i change (some of) them for every set or every screenshot.
> 
> The ENB preset and weather mod is WIP, as always... i don't know when i'll finish it.


Where is your blog? Really interested.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Where is your blog? Really interested.


asot. es


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> asot. es


Cool. Thanks


----------



## Anoxy

So what are your favorite visuals/graphics overhauls or mods that can be applied through NMM?


----------



## zatoichi

My turn to flood this topic with pics using lifeshield's guide got all the mods and using sharpshooters original enb
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00076.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00077.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00078.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00080.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00082.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00083.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00084.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00088.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00089.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00090.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00091.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00092.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00095.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00096.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00097.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00098.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00099.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00100.jpg.html
http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/zatoichi_ccm/media/skyrim/2013-06-19_00110.jpg.html


----------



## Anoxy

im not even sure whats going on in those pics...


----------



## TheJokers

How did you get that green effect on the 2 shot down from the 18-6-2013 set it looks stunning!

Also for those wanting the grass texture it's Mindfluxs from the enb forums


----------



## Thetbrett

ok, got my Dova together..I had mods trying to run without SKSE..fixed. I now have heaps of mods running with NMM, and i love it!




got it..


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## newone757

^^ I like it


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## newone757

^^ Looking good!!


----------



## Anoxy

Do people use so many mods for these pictures that they can't post what they're using?

I really wish I could mimic some of these lovely screenshots myself, but I don't even know where to start. I prefer to use Nexus Mod Manager, as I don't really like messing with files.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do people use so many mods for these pictures that they can't post what they're using?
> 
> I really wish I could mimic some of these lovely screenshots myself, but I don't even know where to start. I prefer to use Nexus Mod Manager, as I don't really like messing with files.


I think ENBs and lighting mods are the best ways to dramatically improve the visuals of the game. Climates of Tamriel is a great lighting and weather mod. Project ENB goes well with it.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do people use so many mods for these pictures that they can't post what they're using?
> 
> I really wish I could mimic some of these lovely screenshots myself, but I don't even know where to start. I prefer to use Nexus Mod Manager, as I don't really like messing with files.


Look through this PDF guide. It's called STEP and it's a good starting point to transform your Skyrim.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> How did you get that green effect on the 2 shot down from the 18-6-2013 set it looks stunning!


I don't know what do u mean...


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## newone757

^^^ What mask/helmet is that? Looks like a certain female body part lol


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's Miraak's. He's the first Dragonborn. I killed him and striped him naked.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> It's Miraak's. He's the first Dragonborn. I killed him and striped him naked.


Sound's suspicious


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sound's suspicious


I think he means he took all his kit, not the other way around.. eww..


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 
> ]


Looks like Angelina Jolie


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah kinda












Also, "tessellation"


----------



## Brainsick

You mean Parallax mapping? Tessellation is a DX11 only feature. I have the parallax mod too, it's pretty great!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah very nice mod, although Skyrim is not a DX11 game therefore the " "


----------



## wanako

Well, here we go again! After a few months of not playing I've decided to come back into Skyrim with a new character after my last one got bugged to hell. Again. With a Redguard. Again.







I'm gonna give my brand spankin' new 780 a nice little workout.


----------



## xCamoLegend

This is a taste of what's coming









Uncompressed BMP Gallery (in progress, uploading all the time)

http://min.us/m6A3w5ikgkVPn


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> This is a taste of what's coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncompressed BMP Gallery (in progress, uploading all the time)
> 
> http://min.us/m6A3w5ikgkVPn


Information please? ENB, textures etc


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> This is a taste of what's coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncompressed BMP Gallery (in progress, uploading all the time)


Those are looking great.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do people use so many mods for these pictures that they can't post what they're using?
> 
> I really wish I could mimic some of these lovely screenshots myself, but I don't even know where to start. I prefer to use Nexus Mod Manager, as I don't really like messing with files.


I used "unreal warfare's" mod list and never looked back; it's perfect (see the 1st post of this thread for that list). Plus a certain ENB which I don't know the name of but which perfectly balances performance with the mood enhancements that only ENB's seem to provide.

Seriously, I've gone through a ton of ENB's and only found one that I really like.

But check out Unreal Warfare's mod list on the first post. If you are in a hurry, just stick with the (*)recommended ones ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Those are looking great.


Those are excellent.


----------



## Quantum480

Hello, I just had to say, I love this thread! I've been having a blast looking at all the amazing screenshots, inspired me to start messing around with it myself and am really enjoying it, thanks! Going try and put a couple up soon myself, but i'm still testing what I like, think I might of found a good base though. Have fun!


----------



## newone757

Revisiting the Night's Watch Armor


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Revisiting the Night's Watch Armor


What kind of FPS are you looking at for your 780? This question is to anyone with a modded skyrim and a 780.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Information please? ENB, textures etc


Way too many to list but the majority comes from most of the S.T.E.P texture mods, realvision ENB with CoT, Grass on steroids natural edition SFO, Skyrim Flora Overhaul and grass distance at 2x.

40-80 fps with crossfire turned on.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do people use so many mods for these pictures that they can't post what they're using?
> 
> I really wish I could mimic some of these lovely screenshots myself, but I don't even know where to start. I prefer to use Nexus Mod Manager, as I don't really like messing with files.


Ok for starters http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8655//? This will start you with most of the best texture mods, covering a lot of the textures in game, excluding character ones. My opinion on Enb is I am not fond of them. Despite the performance hit, they tend to make the game look less real and more like picture/ movie like. My game looks absolutely amazing and very real. With my recent crossfire I am seeing things in the game I didn't see before and so clear. At any rate that link will get you started to a beautiful game.


----------



## Quantum480




----------



## xCamoLegend

More here http://min.us/m6A3w5ikgkVPn Uncompressed gallery


----------



## newone757

ASO7 that forrest is gordgeous. Everytime you post you make me want to change my setup but I cant quite get it like your obviously so I end up venturing off in another direction again lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Way too many to list but the majority comes from most of the S.T.E.P texture mods, realvision ENB with CoT, Grass on steroids natural edition SFO, Skyrim Flora Overhaul and grass distance at 2x.
> 
> 40-80 fps with crossfire turned on.


Oh that's plenty information. thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> What kind of FPS are you looking at for your 780? This question is to anyone with a modded skyrim and a 780.


Really depends what ENB I'm using. With the heaviest one (K ENB) im mid 20's- low 30's. With Unreal Cinematic ENB I think i was high 40's to 50's . With my current one (Project ENB Cinematic preset) Im usually locked to 60 fps VSYNC with occasional dips down to 56. This is all at 1440p with 100+ other mods


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> ASO7 that forrest is gordgeous. Everytime you post you make me want to change my setup but I cant quite get it like your obviously so I end up venturing off in another direction again lol
> Oh that's plenty information. thanks!
> Really depends what ENB I'm using. With the heaviest one (K ENB) im mid 20's- low 30's. With Unreal Cinematic ENB I think i was high 40's to 50's . With my current one (Project ENB Cinematic preset) Im usually locked to 60 fps VSYNC with occasional dips down to 56. This is all at 1440p with 100+ other mods


Thanks for the info. I was noticing my FPS going down into the upper 20's - mid 30's outside with The Wilds ENB, which is not that heavy of a setup. At the intro of the game it was dipping bad. I don't remember my 660Ti having that much trouble with it and I have about the same mods. I'll have to go back outside after the Helgen section to see what it's actually doing.

EDIT: Also, Cabal has now released aMidianBorn EBONY ARMOR!!







so good!


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I was noticing my FPS going down into the upper 20's - mid 30's outside with The Wilds ENB, which is not that heavy of a setup. At the intro of the game it was dipping bad. I don't remember my 660Ti having that much trouble with it and I have about the same mods. I'll have to go back outside after the Helgen section to see what it's actually doing.
> 
> EDIT: Also, Cabal has now released aMidianBorn EBONY ARMOR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so good!


I Haven't used the wilds with my 780 but when I had SLI 670's I remember the Wilds was pretty lean compared to K ENB.

A few shots. Finally got some green grass!








one hell of a storm


----------



## Mr.Cigar

This Ebony set is awesome.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Few more random shots


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Quantum480




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Messing with some poses and new costumes so decided to take a few shots.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I really hope Skyrim and other games actually look better at 1600p and not just like a blown up 1080p


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I forgot about the lightsabre mod I had a while back , I must have never installed it


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


so, your using an ENB? How does that work with NMM mods? I have a heap going, and it runs just fine, and I haven't started playing for real, so I have no problem starting new games. Would I be better off de-activating all my mods, loading enb's and then adding mods, or can I just have a go with my current mods? Sorry for being a bit vague, but I want that grass!!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## MetallicAcid

Fantastic pics as usual Lifeshield!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Thanks.


----------



## MetallicAcid

You deserve it mate!

MetallicAcid


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My mage got a new hair


----------



## MetallicAcid

Fabielf to the rescue!

MetallicAcid


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Still having some really obnoxious CTD's that i cant pinpoint with my current install.









Still having fun though


----------



## Sethy666

Back into SR again after a 6 month break... its like I never left









The quality of the pics here are still awesome!


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Lifeshield

Playing around with 0.182 and sub surface scattering now it's been fixed. A quick screenshot from me, more interesting shots will follow later as I'm now getting to work on balancing out Unreal Cinema with 0.182.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

So what kind of issues would i run into running an ENB made on the .119 binary with the newer binaries?

Also im getting really frustrated with my crashing problem, gonna try some new video drivers but its looking more and more like my base Skyrim install is the issue as it crashes with no active mods/enb anything. new games, old games, everything.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> So what kind of issues would i run into running an ENB made on the .119 binary with the newer binaries?


Balancing new settings with old ones and removing redundant features.


----------



## newone757

Damn you lifeshield! I just stopped using Unreal Cinema, you're gonna make me go back!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Playing around with 0.182 and *sub surface scattering now it's been fixed*. A quick screenshot from me, more interesting shots will follow later as I'm now getting to work on balancing out Unreal Cinema with 0.182.


Does this mean the light shafts that were piercing building and mountains and such? If that's the case then I'll have to re configure The Wilds ENB + CoT to use 0.182.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Had to dig this out of my old steam profile screenshots.



Then of course there was this lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Does this mean the light shafts that were piercing building and mountains and such? If that's the case then I'll have to re configure The Wilds ENB + CoT to use 0.182.


I believe that was caused by specific Nvidia drivers. Users had to roll back to get rid of the issue. I'm not sure if this fixes it or not because I don't use Nvidia GPU. Sorry.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Unreal Cinema: Sith Edition*



**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**



**



**



**

**


----------



## exyia

man those screenshots make me want to go back to your ENB









I keep using it every now and then - back and forth between Unreal and Kountervibe


----------



## Quantum480




----------



## newone757

back on unreal cinematic, thanks!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


what are your thoughts/experiences with v182 so far? I'm game for any ENB that actually utilizes new tech/improvements (seeing popular ENBs still on something old like v119 makes me want to throw something)

might try it purely because it's on v182 =] (and reading now that the overbrightness wasn't actually intended in the latest version I tried)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> what are your thoughts/experiences with v182 so far? I'm game for any ENB that actually utilizes new tech/improvements (seeing popular ENBs still on something old like v119 makes me want to throw something)
> 
> might try it purely because it's on v182 =] (and reading now that the overbrightness wasn't actually intended in the latest version I tried)


I haven't been able to get my teeth into it fully yet (hence why it's up as beta), been mostly just recoding to get everything looking as close as possible to 0.157 version. There's scope in there to finally fix sunset mountains as with old versions they're set to night settings, meaning there's a slight period where they will always look out of place. So the new settings for sunrise and sunset will help there, especially with being able to alter what time the settings come into effect.

Subsurface Scattering is fixed, which means I can now use it without those ugly lines on faces when using torches, something that with my profile is a necessity to use as I'm a dark nights and dungeons freak. Now instead of not applying it I can start implementing it as noted earlier with a screenshot.

A lot of stuff is just fixes and improvements, with a few new additions, but it will be interesting to see how I can make use of the new sunrise and sunset settings available. Once I've got the basics nailed I'm going to start looking into the weather side of it as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Want to share some more shots!


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## SainurIronfist




----------



## philhalo66

mine don't look as good as the last 2 posts but i like it


----------



## Thetbrett

i've done something or a mod won't let Precision x run.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's ENB


----------



## newone757

precision x works fine with enb. its rivatuner (the OSD portion) that causes the conflict usually


----------



## Baasha

I stopped playing Skyrim back in February - it never worked (froze during load screen).

Finally, today, I figured out that it was one of the armors that was causing the issue!









For a moment I thought I had lost my progress and had just given up on the game. So glad to be part of the Skyrim adventure again.

Anyway, Lifeshield, what is your latest ENB? Where can I download it?

Any other new good mods to use?


----------



## zatoichi

Got my 7950 in yesterday took it for a test drive and it works great!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> precision x works fine with enb. its rivatuner (the OSD portion) that causes the conflict usually


so how do i rectify this?


----------



## TRELOXELO

Here some of mine....+

http://postimg.org/image/5htt052e5/

http://postimg.org/image/4x9q0c2u5/

http://postimg.org/image/k4ppkouot/

http://postimg.org/image/69rf2809p/

http://postimg.org/image/zfzilas0t/

http://postimg.org/image/5qrdq2f6l/

http://postimg.org/image/aa3mbkx25/

http://postimg.org/image/68mj5x4rh/

http://postimg.org/image/yiy59jmu5/

http://postimg.org/image/5f9xdayql/

http://postimg.org/image/by2rq8axp/

http://postimg.org/image/khm5nzja5/

http://postimg.org/image/jglwyv2al/

http://postimg.org/image/u6474v3h9/

http://postimg.org/image/7jyvs4pr1/

http://postimg.org/image/s09wad00t/

http://postimg.org/image/brto0vr6l/

http://postimg.org/image/5gogkgpy5/


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> so how do i rectify this?


open up the EVGA on-screen server and click on "show on screen display" til it says off and then for "application detection level" click on none and boom ENB plus EVGA Precision works flawlessly minus the OSD part.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> open up the EVGA on-screen server and click on "show on screen display" til it says off and then for "application detection level" click on none and boom ENB plus EVGA Precision works flawlessly minus the OSD part.


I'm not running ENB..


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm not running ENB..


It doesn't matter if what the last post says is true then its rivatuner causing it and this will fix it.


----------



## newone757

Hmm. I don't know if rivatuner is the problem then but its definitely worth a shot. Beyond that I'm not sure. I've never had issues using precision with skyrim


----------



## Durquavian

SKSE does not work with rivatuner. If you have SKSE. I hate that it doesn't.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> SKSE does not work with rivatuner. If you have SKSE. I hate that it doesn't.


I am running SKSE, love SKyUI.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> open up the EVGA on-screen server and click on "show on screen display" til it says off and then for "application detection level" click on none and boom ENB plus EVGA Precision works flawlessly minus the OSD part.


worked a treat, thanks...+Rep


----------



## Durquavian

I know. I use SKSE for Character mods and love them. But I would love to have rivatuner OSD with cpu/ram/gpu monitors. For now I use Radeonpro and it works, just no CPU or ram monitors.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know. I use SKSE for Character mods and love them. But I would love to have rivatuner OSD with cpu/ram/gpu monitors. For now I use Radeonpro and it works, just no CPU or ram monitors.


not fussed with not having a OSD, just happy that it's working in the background. I now need to update SKSE..


----------



## Durquavian

I wish it would work though. Looks like I am using 6-7gb of ram and at most 40% of my FX 8350 across all 8 cores. I like to monitor things like that. Never did understand why SKSE and Rivatuner don't play nice.


----------



## Anoxy

more people need to be like TRELOXELO and post thumbnails instead of full sized images

except they need to link to the full resolution...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Hmm. I don't know if rivatuner is the problem then but its definitely worth a shot. Beyond that I'm not sure. I've never had issues using precision with skyrim


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I wish it would work though. Looks like I am using 6-7gb of ram and at most 40% of my FX 8350 across all 8 cores. I like to monitor things like that. Never did understand why SKSE and Rivatuner don't play nice.


This is a post I made at the beginning of the year for anyone having trouble running their OSD while running ENB. I've been running this with The Wilds ENB since last September and still have my Precision OSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> When you download the ENB files from Boris' site, you get two version, Injector and Wrapper. Use the Injector Version instead or Wrapper.
> Also go to your Afterburner OSD software (I use Precision, but same thing), and create a profile for Skyrim:
> 
> 
> 
> go to the Afterburner directory:
> X:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles
> 
> and open the config file for TESV in notepad.
> 
> Under the Hooking section, change the lines to mirror below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=1
> 
> Now, the injector version has a seperate app that is needed to run to let ENB work called ENBInjector.exe It has to be running while the game is running.
> 
> I simply created a batch file to open both programs at the same time:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> 
> start "SaveGameManager" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Savegame_Manager_v1_1-15-1-1\TESVSGM.exe"
> start "ENB Toggler" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBSSAODofToggler.exe"
> start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"
> 
> note that I use a Save Game Manager, which I start the game from once I chosen my profile, and a ENB DOF SSAO toggler, so if you don't have that, then you don't need those lines, instead use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> 
> start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"
> start "Skyrim" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\TESV.exe"
> 
> I just use the Batch file on my desktop and will run both at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I got mine to work.
> 
> If you run it through Steam... I don't know...


OR if you use SKSE:

Code:



Code:


@echo off

start "ENB Injector" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\ENBInjector.exe"
start "Skyrim" "C:\Program Files (x86)\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\SKSE.exe"


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> worked a treat, thanks...+Rep


No worries glad to help.


----------



## s1rrah

More recent 1440p screens from Skyrim; mostly landscape stuff. Finally found an ENB that works well and isn't too much of a performance hog.

All of these are without depth of field and with zero anti aliasing or filtering of any kind.

I stay pegged at 60fps in outdoors and all buildings with these settings and most of the time in dungeons as well ... super fluid and responsive onscreen.

But occasionally, for some strange reason and in certain dungeon only scenes, I'll drop into the mid 40's and 50's ... but that's only very very rarely. And it doesn't really look like typical mid 40's/50's FPS, it's more micro-jumpy. It's strange because during those times there doesn't seem to be anything too taxing going on screen wise. But then again, it's extremely rare and so I'm not too bothered by it.

But still, it's mind boggling because, for instance, in all the shots below, there's never even a slight hiccup and those outdoor shots look WAY more rich in textures than those few times in dungeon scenes where it drops FPS a bit. Skyrim is seriously the most freaky game regarding textures that I've ever played but then again, I'm using a huge amount of texture mods and other mods as well as the ENB profile and so that is part of it, I'm sure ...

Anyway ... 1440p is rad with this game but if your modding hard and using lots of big high res textures, then you need some juice to push it ...

...



...



...



...



...



...



...


----------



## Dorkseid

Lifeshield, do you use any of the Midas Magic "Force" spells? Think they'd fit your Sith theme nicely.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> More recent 1440p screens from Skyrim; mostly landscape stuff. Finally found an ENB that works well and isn't too much of a performance hog.
> 
> All of these are without depth of field and with zero anti aliasing or filtering of any kind.
> 
> I stay pegged at 60fps in outdoors and all buildings with these settings and most of the time in dungeons as well ... super fluid and responsive onscreen.
> 
> But occasionally, for some strange reason and in certain dungeon only scenes, I'll drop into the mid 40's and 50's ... but that's only very very rarely. And it doesn't really look like typical mid 40's/50's FPS, it's more micro-jumpy. It's strange because during those times there doesn't seem to be anything too taxing going on screen wise. But then again, it's extremely rare and so I'm not too bothered by it.
> 
> But still, it's mind boggling because, for instance, in all the shots below, there's never even a slight hiccup and those outdoor shots look WAY more rich in textures than those few times in dungeon scenes where it drops FPS a bit. Skyrim is seriously the most freaky game regarding textures that I've ever played but then again, I'm using a huge amount of texture mods and other mods as well as the ENB profile and so that is part of it, I'm sure ...
> 
> Anyway ... 1440p is rad with this game but if your modding hard and using lots of big high res textures, then you need some juice to push it ...
> ...


Dude, if you didn't know, when you go screenshooting, open the command console and type "tm" to turn off the compass and menus and stuff. Type it again to turn them back on.


----------



## bored32

I know this is for screenshots but does anyone here watch lets plays?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> More recent 1440p screens from Skyrim; mostly landscape stuff. Finally found an ENB that works well and isn't too much of a performance hog.
> 
> All of these are without depth of field and with zero anti aliasing or filtering of any kind.
> 
> I stay pegged at 60fps in outdoors and all buildings with these settings and most of the time in dungeons as well ... super fluid and responsive onscreen.
> 
> But occasionally, for some strange reason and in certain dungeon only scenes, I'll drop into the mid 40's and 50's ... but that's only very very rarely. And it doesn't really look like typical mid 40's/50's FPS, it's more micro-jumpy. It's strange because during those times there doesn't seem to be anything too taxing going on screen wise. But then again, it's extremely rare and so I'm not too bothered by it.
> 
> But still, it's mind boggling because, for instance, in all the shots below, there's never even a slight hiccup and those outdoor shots look WAY more rich in textures than those few times in dungeon scenes where it drops FPS a bit. Skyrim is seriously the most freaky game regarding textures that I've ever played but then again, I'm using a huge amount of texture mods and other mods as well as the ENB profile and so that is part of it, I'm sure ...
> 
> Anyway ... 1440p is rad with this game but if your modding hard and using lots of big high res textures, then you need some juice to push it ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like scripting problems. If you ever have uninstalled a mod which relies on scripts, then it sometimes leaves behind orphan scripts which run in the background... The pausing or microstuttering is the game trying to execute the script, but cannot find the mod, so it drags down the performance of your game as it is hogging resources.

I know this from experience. You could try running a script killer mod from the nexus, or I think that SKSE now has that feature.

MetallicAcid


----------



## 222Panther222

Riften logic: Kill 3 people, 1500$ fine. Stole an apple? Death penalty.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Riften logic: Kill 3 people, 1500$ fine. Stole an apple? Death penalty.










= ouch. Did that come out his nose..?

And is that a photo of the screen itself? Looks kinda TV-ish.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I'd say that looks a tad bit more severe than an arrow to the knee... Maybe he stole the wrong sweet roll?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Riften logic: Kill 3 people, 1500$ fine. Stole an apple? Death penalty.


better yet riverwood logic steal a sword or something 5 gold fine but kill a chicken and its the death penalty


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Lifeshield, do you use any of the Midas Magic "Force" spells? Think they'd fit your Sith theme nicely.


No I have never tried the mod personally.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = ouch. Did that come out his nose..?
> 
> And is that a photo of the screen itself? Looks kinda TV-ish.


Out of his mouth and yes it's from my tv, my brother wanted to play it too so i brought the ps3 version.


----------



## ATSi

Like 20 mods installed lol


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATSi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like 20 mods installed lol


Can you list which mods you're using?


----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## newone757

Nice soft look


----------



## AbdullahG

Yeah, I was aiming for a soft look. It doesn't seem to look so well in-game, but I'm certain I'll get it right.


----------



## ATSi




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATSi*


mod list?


----------



## ATSi

Ok here we go. Too lazy for links.

Project ENB
Skyrim 2K Textures 1.6
Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
Lush Grass
Distant Detail
More Grass
Real Glaciers V2
Sounds of Skyrim - All
Realistic Ragdolls and Force
Bloodier Combat
HD Plants + Herbs
Enhanced Blood Textures 3.5a
Static Mesh Improvement
Immersive Saturation Boost
Moss Rocks
Pure Waters
Better Embers
Better Player Textures <-- Don't remember the name.

Very VRAM intensive, textures + SSAO is a killer. I get like 50-60 fps at 1680x1050 with FXAA on.


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh God...


----------



## Brainsick

Just trying my custom ENB+SweetFX preset:


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


What mods are you using to get your characters to look like that? Seriously impressive!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATSi*
> 
> Ok here we go. Too lazy for links.
> 
> Project ENB
> Skyrim 2K Textures 1.6
> Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
> Lush Grass
> Distant Detail
> More Grass
> Real Glaciers V2
> Sounds of Skyrim - All
> Realistic Ragdolls and Force
> Bloodier Combat
> HD Plants + Herbs
> Enhanced Blood Textures 3.5a
> Static Mesh Improvement
> Immersive Saturation Boost
> Moss Rocks
> Pure Waters
> Better Embers
> Better Player Textures <-- Don't remember the name.
> 
> Very VRAM intensive, textures + SSAO is a killer. I get like 50-60 fps at 1680x1050 with FXAA on.


Thanks for the list!

I'm running some if not most of those myself and I'm definitely running into some framerate drops outdoors. Probably too much for my stock Q9450/HD 6950/4gb ram system @ 1920x1200 res.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> What mods are you using to get your characters to look like that? Seriously impressive!


My mod list is in the guide linked in my sig.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My mod list is in the guide linked in my sig.


Awesome thanks. I'm on a phone so sigs don't show up for some reason. I'll check it from a normal pc when I get home. I imagine it's pretty graphic intensive?


----------



## Baasha

Just started getting back into Skyrim!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako

Wheeeelp&#8230; Time to start Skyrim all over again. Again.I have a bad habit of corrupting my saves. I got this damn game back in November 2011. I still haven't finished the main storyline&#8230;.

Note to self: Script mods is of the devil.


----------



## zatoichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheeeelp&#8230; Time to start Skyrim all over again. Again.I have a bad habit of corrupting my saves. I got this damn game back in November 2011. I still haven't finished the main storyline&#8230;.
> 
> Note to self: Script mods is of the devil.


I still haven't finished skyrim also and got it at launch, I have a bad habit of making a new character all the time never got much further then after meeting the greybeards


----------



## Dunan

How are you guys getting depth of field in the game?
Is there a mod for it?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How are you guys getting depth of field in the game?
> Is there a mod for it?


Via ENB.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Via ENB.


Is that an option within the mod? I don't remember coming across it unless it's in the mod settings within the Skyrim options?


----------



## KenLautner

Great pictures, everyone.
I shall use some of them as wallpaper sometimes


----------



## KenLautner

Great pictures, everyone.
I shall use some of them as wallpaper sometimes









EDIT: Sorry idk what happened, it posted multiple times.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is that an option within the mod? I don't remember coming across it unless it's in the mod settings within the Skyrim options?


Yes it is providing you have the correct prepass file.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes it is providing you have the correct prepass file.


I'm not sure what that is unfortunately.

The screens you are providing are just epic, along with others in the thread. The girl with the saber is outstanding.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm not sure what that is unfortunately.


The prepass file is one of the files that makes up an ENB profile. It is called enbprepass.fx. As standard it is not a Depth of Field file, but most ENB profiles have a form of Depth of Field code in the prepass file. Mine does for example, so does Kyokushinoyama's.

Quote:


> The screens you are providing are just epic, along with others in the thread. The girl with the saber is outstanding.


Thankyou.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The prepass file is one of the files that makes up an ENB profile. It is called enbprepass.fx. As standard it is not a Depth of Field file, but most ENB profiles have a form of Depth of Field code in the prepass file. Mine does for example, so does Kyokushinoyama's.
> 
> Thankyou.


Dude, I think he's a total ENB newbie. You might have to start from the beginning. The VERY beginning.


----------



## ATSi




----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATSi*


Where was that taken? Don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Where was that taken? Don't remember seeing that before.


Two years on and I'm still finding stuff I haven't seen before.


----------



## exyia

as posted on Lifeshield's ENB page - thought this shot was cool. Might use it as my background for a while (as motivation to keep playing too)


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Dude, I think he's a total ENB newbie. You might have to start from the beginning. The VERY beginning.


That would be very true. It's not a big deal, just wondering how you got it in game.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATSi*


Holy crap, she's whooping his ass. Is that an unarmed finishing move?


----------



## zatoichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That would be very true. It's not a big deal, just wondering how you got it in game.


Follow this tut installing enb's are about the same


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> Follow this tut installing enb's are about the same


Thanks!

What if you have other mods installed though? I think at the moment I have around 32 mods, from armor to textures, etc. Does this affect anything else? Just asking because I installed the radial blur mod last night and it CTD repeatedly so I disabled it then everything was fine.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> What if you have other mods installed though? I think at the moment I have around 32 mods, from armor to textures, etc. Does this affect anything else? Just asking because I installed the radial blur mod last night and it CTD repeatedly so I disabled it then everything was fine.


ENB in itself doesn't affect any other mods.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> ENB in itself doesn't affect any other mods.


Good to know, I'll stop derailing the thread now!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Good to know, I'll stop derailing the thread now!


If you have any more questions just direct them to the Skyrim thread in my signature. That one is focused more on the visual modifying aspect.


----------



## Kyronn94

So I've FINALLY managed to get a mod configuration that is stable and still looks good, I'm running 30 in total.

What do people think of changing the uGridsToLoad value in Skyrim.ini?
I used to run 7, but with my new setup that seems to crash my game, so I've stuck with 5 this time, but far away cells still annoy me









Also, I managed to get an ENB working for the first time, and it's completely blown me away, it's a night and day difference to the normal game, modded or not.
Switching on the fly between having the ENB on or off makes the normal game looks Black and White!









However to performance hit is quite a lot for me, I go from 55 - 60 FPS with 30 mods and no ENB, to 28 - 40 with the ENB.
I'm using 'Opethfeldt6 ENB' because it was the one most recently featured by GophersVids.

Does anyone actually use an ENB to play the game regularly, or is it just to take screenshots?
Are there any other ENB's that have less of a performance hit?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I run ENB all the time though sometimes i need to toggle it off in exterior fights, interiors are a perfect 60fps all the time.

When i ran lifeshields ENB it was one of the less demanding ones out there (40-45fps as opposed to opethfeldts 25 outside) but this was some time ago so no idea if thats changed. as of now ive been running ProjectENB and getting ~30fps outdoors. its painful sometimes







. check the ENB's readme to see if it has any tips for clawing some FPS back.


----------



## Lifeshield

My ENB is even more performance friendly now as its running on 0.186 binary.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My ENB is even more performance friendly now as its running on 0.186 binary.


it definitely is, again - thanks for actually being an ENB author who keeps up with updates (not staying on 119 like 80% of them)

reminds me of the performance back before the ENB went Director's Cut









anyone who still hasn't, should try Unreal Cinema. There's just something about it that has real depth to the picture - more than just better colors that other ENBs do


----------



## Lifeshield

Funny thing is I can get another 20fps out of it if I wanted to. I just don't want to compromise quality anymore when I don't need to.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I've FINALLY managed to get a mod configuration that is stable and still looks good, I'm running 30 in total.
> 
> What do people think of changing the uGridsToLoad value in Skyrim.ini?
> I used to run 7, but with my new setup that seems to crash my game, so I've stuck with 5 this time, but far away cells still annoy me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I managed to get an ENB working for the first time, and it's completely blown me away, it's a night and day difference to the normal game, modded or not.
> Switching on the fly between having the ENB on or off makes the normal game looks Black and White!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However to performance hit is quite a lot for me, I go from 55 - 60 FPS with 30 mods and no ENB, to 28 - 40 with the ENB.
> I'm using 'Opethfeldt6 ENB' because it was the one most recently featured by GophersVids.
> 
> Does anyone actually use an ENB to play the game regularly, or is it just to take screenshots?
> Are there any other ENB's that have less of a performance hit?


I read somewhere that it is no longer advisable to run higher than ugrids 5. The engine can't take it without sacrificing stability, no matter the hardware.

I personally run my tweaked version of The Wilds ENB for Climates of Tamriel running v139 and get pretty good FPS with my 780, so I'm not sure what it would do for your 6950. I have a copy of the latest untweaked versions, if you'd like.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I read somewhere that it is no longer advisable to run higher than ugrids 5. The engine can't take it without sacrificing stability, no matter the hardware.
> 
> I personally run my tweaked version of The Wilds ENB for Climates of Tamriel running v139 and get pretty good FPS with my 780, so I'm not sure what it would do for your 6950. I have a copy of the latest untweaked versions, if you'd like.


I couldn't go 5min without a crash on anything above the default 5. I gave up and went back after that (google results were all old and/or unanswered posts)


----------



## Durquavian

I think the ugrids may be dependent/or directly related to the fact the game is a 32bit not 64. So it is limited to 4gb of memory (actually a tad less). Increasing ugrids would greatly increase the amount of data stored and used in ram. Most of the stability may be that alone.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Sethy666

@ Lifeshield, your images never cease to impress me - nice work!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I seriously need to get some action shots (and a new video card).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @ Lifeshield, your images never cease to impress me - nice work!


Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

This one seems to be the best Skyrim ENB preset I've ever tried. It gives me the true feeling of realism, especially at night time.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to get some action shots (and a new video card).


These are the best shots I've seen for a while!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Baasha

What armor is that?

Also, are you using Deadly Dragons mod? I see two dragons there! I tried that mod and when I set the option in MCM to 2 dragons, they didn't release a soul when they died! Is this a glitch? Have you faced this or do the dragons work as normal?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Armor: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17582/?tab=1&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D17582%26preview%3D&pUp=1
My character is pretty weak so I never set 2 dragons spawn at the same time







those ss above I actually used the player.placeatme console code to spawn about 5 dragons manually. Sorry I can't help you identify the problem.


----------



## AbdullahG

Just a few old shots I found...


----------



## phaseshift

so I just bought skyrim simply because of all the mods, I'm following Unreals mod list and there's so many. I also don't know either to replace or keep existing files when installing different mods. Is there a way to just get like a copy of someones data folder that has all the mods to make it a lot easier.

Or has someone made an installer of all the mods in the Unreal's mod lists?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> so I just bought skyrim simply because of all the mods, I'm following Unreals mod list and there's so many. I also don't know either to replace or keep existing files when installing different mods. Is there a way to just get like a copy of someones data folder that has all the mods to make it a lot easier.
> 
> Or has someone made an installer of all the mods in the Unreal's mod lists?


If you're following my list, start from the top and work your way down. If asked to overwrite, do so. They're put in installation order.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you're following my list, start from the top and work your way down. If asked to overwrite, do so. They're put in installation order.


wow quick reply! thanks man! there's some files that don't have a readme. Like the No-Stretch am I suppose to just put all the contents in the 7z file into my data folder?

also, there are various updates for some of these mods should they be downloaded?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> wow quick reply! thanks man! there's some files that don't have a readme. Like the No-Stretch am I suppose to just put all the contents in the 7z file into my data folder?
> 
> also, there are various updates for some of these mods should they be downloaded?


With most of my install I follow STEP, so check that out for the best advice. Most stuff will go in the Data Folder (my list is NMM friendly for the most part).


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you're following my list, start from the top and work your way down. If asked to overwrite, do so. They're put in installation order.


Im always confused as to what to write over like 'overwrite all' or 'overwrite mod' when asked.


----------



## Lifeshield

Overwrite all unless my list states otherwise.


----------



## newone757




----------



## Mr.Cigar

Ok now that's one impressive armor! Thanks for posting it so that now I know about its existence







Very nice pics btw


----------



## newone757

np. Yes I had to go make a new female character who was badass enough to wear it lol


----------



## Lifeshield

The Medusa armour has been around for a while now. While you're at it check out the Thanatos mod too.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wanted to share some shots with you guys!


----------



## Brainsick

Tweaking my own ENB has been SO tedious, everytime I improve something, something else breaks, im about to go completely insane.

I simply want to finish it and move on.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Forget tt problem solved


----------



## Brainsick

Is there a way to tweak the lightning only on interiors? Mine are too bright, I've tried a few mods like 'Realistic Lighting Overhaul' (only the interior modules) and Dark Dungeons for ENB but they don't look quite right.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I took way more but these were the only ones worth uploading IMO


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Is there a way to tweak the lightning only on interiors? Mine are too bright, I've tried a few mods like 'Realistic Lighting Overhaul' (only the interior modules) and Dark Dungeons for ENB but they don't look quite right.


samehere. The reflections from fireplaces especially, both indoors and out.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

@ Thetbrett/Brainsick

If you're using ENB, check the link in my sig. The guide will explain how to alter the lighting and reflection to your liking.


----------



## Anoxy

I wish there was a way to share Nexus mod libraries or something.


----------



## Brainsick

The "Enhanced Lights and FX" interior modules seem to have improved things tremendously, I highly recommend it!

But i'll make sure to check it out, thanks!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Im a fan of ELFX, I use it myself and create my ENB settings around it.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Is there a way to tweak the lightning only on interiors? Mine are too bright, I've tried a few mods like 'Realistic Lighting Overhaul' (only the interior modules) and Dark Dungeons for ENB but they don't look quite right.


Sure. Open your ENBseries.ini and search for parameters that has "interior".


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sethy666

@ ASO7...

Wow, just wow!

That is fantastic!


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Sure. Open your ENBseries.ini and search for parameters that has "interior".


Unfortunately, im on an ancient enb binary which does not include such parameter. And it has to stay that way, later versions of enb seem to be way more demanding, even when the amount of active effects are the same.

But ELFX made it _almost_ perfect.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Got to find some gold ingots to make me the 1st armor u posted.....looks great...


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *The Overclock.net Guide To Modifying TESV: Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> A lot of people post here and ask how some of us get our screenshots looking so good, what mods we use, what performance is like, etc. So I thought I'd take a little time to go over some of the stuff I use personally as well as share a couple of tricks and tweaks that I have picked up, and use, along the way.
> 
> Please bare in mind that my methods are not the definitive way, neither should they be taken as such. I am simply sharing my efforts with you to assist you in getting your game looking good and running good to go along with the increased visual quality.
> 
> *Modifying Skyrim*
> 
> As always a great source of reliable mod information can be found at *STEP*.
> 
> I always recommend installing mods manually, whether you're a beginner or experienced. It may be long and tiring, and some may not have the patience for it, but you will learn what makes up a mod, the structure of your directory and what files make up a mod, which will become invaluable information in the future if you want to get into modifying Skyrim more heavily.
> 
> Below is my personal revised mod list, in general order of installation. Links have been added for ease of grabbing a mod. Some texture mods may lead to NSFW content, such as in-game gore and nudity. I am not responsible for any offense taken for pointing to such mods. Such mods are listed as NSFW so that they can be avoided.
> 
> I'm not an uber lore freak, but my mod list is fairly lore friendly (for the most part).
> 
> * Denotes recommended core mods to install. All others are optional.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lifeshield's Skyrim Mod List
> 
> 
> 
> *[World]*
> 
> *Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized**
> *No stretching**
> *Better Dynamic Snow**
> *SMIM**
> *Skyrim HD**
> *Serious HD**
> *Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak**
> *AoF Detailed Mountains**
> *High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains**
> *Hectrol Caves Deluxe**
> *Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture**
> *Skyrim Flora Overhaul**
> *Trees HD**
> *Ultimate Lush Overhaul**
> *Natural Grass**
> *W.A.T.E.R**
> *Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)**
> *Real Snow**
> *Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)*
> *Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)*
> *Vibrant Auroras**
> *Realistic Smoke and Embers**
> *Quality Snowflakes**
> *HD Enhanced Terrain**
> *Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition **
> *HiRes Legible Road Signs**
> *HQ Towns and Villages**
> *AoF Farmhouses**
> *Chimneys for Skyrim **
> *Visible Windows**
> *Windmills Resized**
> *Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ**
> *Beautiful Whiterun**
> *Revamped Exterior Fog**
> *Lightning During Storms**
> *Distant Decal Fix**
> *Solstheim Landscape**
> *Dramatic Clouds**
> *Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs**
> 
> *[Interiors]*
> 
> *Detailed Rugs**
> *Design of the Nords Banners**
> *Detailed Chests**
> *Septim HD**
> *High Quality Skyrim Map V2**
> 
> *Better Bedrolls*
> *HD Baskets Retex*
> *HD Linens*
> *HD Misc*
> *HD Ore and Ingots*
> *HD Sacks*
> *High Quality Food and Ingredients*
> *Not Really HD Keys*
> *Not Really HD Display Case*
> *Real Effect Candle*
> *Realistic Instruments*
> *Realistic Paper*
> *Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar*
> *Lockpick Inventory Model*
> *Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored*
> 
> *[Dungeons]*
> 
> *Re-Defined Dungeons**
> *Ultimate HD Torch**
> *New Thinner Torch**
> *Ruins Clutter**
> *Dragon Glyphs HD**
> 
> *Better Bones*
> *Ash Pile Retex*
> *Intricate Spider Webs*
> *Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines*
> *Mystery Modders Shrines*
> 
> *[NPC's + Animals]*
> 
> *Better Beast Races**
> *Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack**
> *Bellyaches Dragon Replacer**
> *Bloody Dragon Bones**
> *Beast Skeletons**
> *83 Willows 101 Bugs HD**
> 
> *Pondfish Retexture*
> *Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement*
> *Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak*
> *Frost Atronach Retex*
> *AIMP Antz in my Pantz*
> *New Children*
> *Thanatos Dragon*
> *HD Rabbits Plus*
> *Birds of Skyrim*
> *Birds and Flocks*
> *Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture*
> 
> *[Character]*
> 
> *XCE Xenius Character Enhancement**
> *XCE Dawnguard**
> *DIMONIZED - UNP* NSFW*
> *Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP)*
> *CoverKhajlits**
> *Better Males (Face & Body)* NSFW*
> *Beards**
> *No More Blocky Faces**
> *Better Freckles**
> *Brows**
> *Eyebrows Match Hair**
> *Natural Eyes**
> *AoF Believable Hair **
> *More Realistic Hair**
> *XCE - Warpaint and Dirt**
> *High Res Tints for Beasts**
> *Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips & High res Tint Masks**
> *Realistic Teeth *Download patch for EEO as well*
> *Female Vampires have Fangs**
> *Etheral Elven Overhaul**
> *Realistic Teeth EEO Patch**
> 
> *Lovely Hairstyles*
> *Apachii Sky Hair*
> *Temptress Race*
> 
> *[Animations]*
> 
> *FNIS**
> *Better Turn and Pose plus Fix**
> *Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix**
> *dD No Spinning Death Animation**
> *No Twitching Dragon Animation**
> *New Animation for Running with Bow**
> 
> *Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle!)*
> *Pretty Female Idles*
> *Pretty Sit Idle*
> *New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS)*
> *Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle only)*
> *Zweihander (Male, only install 2hand idle)*
> ***Run FNIS!*
> 
> *[Misc Attire]*
> 
> *Cloaks of Skyrim**
> *Winter is Coming + CoS Patch**
> *Improved NPC Clothing**
> *Wear Circlets with Hoods**
> *Better Circlets HQ**
> *Jewels of the Nord**
> 
> *Hoods with Hair*
> *Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile*
> *Mask of Blades*
> *KDCirclets*
> *Auryn Pendant*
> 
> *[Armour]*
> 
> *Immersive Armours**
> *aMidianBorn Book of Silence**
> *Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement**
> *Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood**
> *Horse Armour for Skyrim**
> *Nightingale Prime HD**
> *Perfect Legionnaire plus Gladius & Shield**
> *Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask **
> *Shield of Ysgramor**
> *Improved Closed Faced Helmets**
> 
> *Dread Hunter & Huntress Armour*
> *Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*
> *LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*
> *Medusa Armour*
> *Mystic Elven Armour HD*
> *Sovngarde Steel + High Res*
> *Triss Armour Retextured*
> *Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch*
> 
> *[Weapons]*
> 
> *Immersive Weapons**
> *Unique Uniques**
> *aMidianBorn Book of Silence**
> *Greatsword Sheathes**
> *Enchantment Effect Replacer**
> *Improved Weapon Impact Effects**
> *Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows**
> 
> *Jaysus Swords*
> *Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*
> *Elemental Staffs 4k*
> *Hell Sword*
> *Magicka Sabers*
> *Crainte Vormir*
> *OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*
> *Alternate Blade of Woe*
> 
> *[Followers]*
> 
> *83Willows Jenassa**
> *UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul*
> *Convenient Horses*
> 
> *[Fix]*
> 
> *Compatibility Patches*
> 
> *[Effects]*
> 
> *Enhanced Lights and FX**
> *Interior Dungeon Fog Remover**
> *Cinematic Fire Effects**
> *Ultimate HD Fire Effects**
> *Finer Dust*
> *Deadly Spell Impacts**
> *No Radial Blur**
> *Candlelight Toggle**
> *Footprints**
> *Shooting Stars**
> *Rainbows**
> *Burn Freeze Shock Effects**
> *Enhanced Blood Texture* NSFW*
> 
> *[Interfaces]*
> 
> *High Quality 3D Map**
> *A Quality World Map**
> *Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather**
> *Skill Interface Retexture**
> *SkyUI**
> *iHUD**
> *Simple Crosshair**
> *Smaller Cursor**
> *Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache**
> 
> *[Misc]*
> 
> *Enhanced Third Person Camera (Recommended to push the character to the side of the crosshair if you use Tilt Shift Depth of Field)*
> 
> *[ENB]*
> 
> *Unreal Cinema Also install recommended Data File*
> 
> 
> 
> Below I will add any Skyrim Mod Lists submitted by other members.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ChaotiKPranXter's Skyrim Mod List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: World
> 
> 
> 
> HD 2k Textures - Nebula
> 
> High Res DLC - Bethesda
> 
> High Res Dragon Retext
> HD Fire Effects - Buzzdee84
> Ruins Clutter Improvement - Raiserfx
> Telvanni Reborn
> Realistic Mushrooms - Mystery Modder
> HD Torture Rack - Mystery Modder
> HD Tanning Rack - Mystery Modder
> Training Dummies - Mystery Modder
> Project Parallax - Osmodius
> Moss Rocks - SparrowPrince
> W.A.T.E.R. - SparrowPrince/OpticShooter
> Enhanced Distant Terrain - SparrowPrince
> Skyrim Distance Overhaul - Grieche
> Better Dynamic Snow - SparrowPrince/Brumbek
> Icebreakers Improved Reverb - Icebreaker
> 
> That's Ice (Included in W.A.T.E.R.) - SparrowPrince
> S.M.I.M. - Brumbek
> Shooting Stars - Isoku
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul - Vurt
> Footprints - Jonwd7
> Wet And Cold - Isoku
> Enhanced Hotpools - Jakhajay
> Lush Grass and Trees - SparrowPrince
> Waves - Prometheus
> Better Smoke & Embers - Isoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Towns and Villages
> 
> 
> 
> Lanterns of Skyrim:
> Villages - MannyGT
> Bridges - MannyGT
> Around Cities - MannyGT
> 
> Alternative City Access
> 
> Better Cities:
> 
> Solitude Docks
> 
> DawnStar
> 
> Inns
> 
> Morthal
> 
> Winterhold
> 
> RavenRock
> 
> Towns & Villages Enhanced:
> Markarth Plus - Harleyvitality Haxrus
> Whiterun - Aplestormy
> Riften - Aplestormy
> Solitude - Aplestormy
> Windhelm - Aplestormy
> Villages - Aplestormy
> 
> Riverwood Reborn
> 
> Alternative City Access
> 
> Ranger Cabins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Creatures
> 
> 
> 
> 101 Bugs_HD - 83 Willows
> 
> Birds of Skyrim
> 
> Immersive Creatures
> 
> Wolf Retexture 4 (Variants)
> 
> Wild Horses
> 
> Armored Horses
> 
> Real Animals: Domesticated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Characters/NPC's
> 
> 
> 
> Sporty Sexy Sweat - Xs2reality
> 
> Better Males
> 
> Dimonized UNP
> 
> Coverwomen w/ Cover Khajit
> 
> Xenius High Res Warpaint & Tintmasks w/ Beast races
> 
> Apachii Skyhair
> 
> Higher Level Enemies
> 
> New Guards
> 
> Race Menu Cache
> 
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul
> 
> Leveling Merchant Wallets
> 
> Whiterun Guard
> 
> Whiterun Fence
> 
> Beards
> 
> Horns Are Forever (Shows Horns through Head Gear)
> 
> Interesting NPC's
> 
> XCE
> 
> Orc Enhancer
> 
> Gender Race Heights V2 (DLC Compatible)
> 
> Argonian Raptor Claws
> 
> Follower Level Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> True Compass
> 
> iHud
> Wearable Lanterns - Chesko
> 
> Dragon Souls to Perks
> 
> Dummy Training
> 
> Equippable Map (Crafted)
> 
> Skyrim Live
> 
> Bandoliers and Pouches
> Frostfall - Chesko
> 
> Vampire Shadows
> 
> Flexible Perk Trees
> 
> Merged Thievery Skill
> 
> Realistic Needs and Diseases
> 
> Random Alternate Start
> 
> Moonpath (w/High Res Textures plus followers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Armor/Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> HD Textures for Vanilla & DLC
> 
> High Res Circlets
> 
> aMidianborn Book of Silence
> 
> Tera Armors
> 
> Black Sacrament Armor
> 
> Cloaks
> 
> Evil Mastermind Armor
> 
> Armor Compilation
> 
> Medusa & Drakul Armors
> 
> Heavy Armory (DLC Compatible)
> 
> Light Elven Armor (New cloth/Leather)
> 
> Greaves for UNP
> 
> Sorceress Robes UNP
> 
> Immersive Armor/Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Magic/Combat
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Remastered
> 
> Magic Duel Reborn
> 
> Realistic Ragdolls and Force
> Deadly Dragons - 3Jlou
> 
> Burnt Corpses
> 
> Enhanced Blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Post Process/Lighting
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal Cinema - Unreal Warfare
> RealVision - SkyrimTuner
> Matso's ENB - Matso
> SweetFX
> RCRN 3.6 - aLaaa
> CoT - Project Reality
> Enhanced Lighting & Effects - Anamorfus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Misc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch - Patch Project Team
> Unofficial High Res DLC Patch - Patch Project Team
> Useable Barrels - Katixa
> Lore Based Loading Screen - Chesko
> 
> Divine Punishment for mention of arrows to the knee
> 
> Humans drop human parts
> 
> Uneqiup Ammo
> 
> Usaeable Sawmills
> Blacksmith Forge Water Fix
> 
> Lighter tools
> 
> Lightweight Potions & Poisons
> 
> Hoods with Circlets
> 
> Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge
> 
> Whiterun Fence
> 
> Dovahkiin Relax
> 
> Improved Bounty Rewards
> 
> Diving Boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Maian's Skyrim Mod List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Environments
> 
> 
> 
> _Landscape (areas outside of City limits)_
> Alternative Snow by _Yuril_ (and 2K Road Snow Footprints by _Yuril_)
> Detailed Mountains (2k Resolution) by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Alternate Rocks and Mountains by _Benjamin318_
> 
> Also, High-Resolution Tundra Moss for AOF Mountains by _Aron_ -OR- High-Resolution Tundra Moss for Ben318s Mountains by _Aron_, depending on which Mountain mod you install. He has others for other mountains if you look in his upload list.
> Dense Cobwebs by _Yuril_ -OR- Webs by _ramccoid_
> Footprints by _jonwd7_
> Glorious Grasses by _Jack245_ -OR- SkyRealism - Grass by _MTichenor_
> Re-Defined Dungeons by _Gizmo_ -OR- The Beauty of Skyrim - Caves and Mines by _raiserfx_
> Revamped Exterior Fog by _Gargorious_
> Skyrim Floral Overhaul by _Vurt_
> 
> (Large-Spanning Overhauls)
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod by _Brumbek_
> Skyrim HD by _NebuLa_
> 
> These two together will over-write pretty much everything that was posted above, along with some posted below.
> 
> _Cities and Buildings_
> Amazing Cities - Riften by _Yuril_ (other major cities also by same Author)
> B3 - Better Breezehome and Burrows by _Robinsage_
> Better Gray Quarter by _Elioden Ward_
> 
> Either one of the following -- Designs of the Nords or City Banner Replacer
> Doors Retexture by _Benjamin318_
> Better Dwemer Ruins by _Jenova19_, use with Better Markarth by _Jenova19_
> HQ College of Winterhold by _Anarin_
> Illustrated Town Panels by _Yuril_
> Replacement Ivy by _Thonk_
> Visible Windows by _isoku_
> Windmills Re-Sized (make sure you get the 'Katla's Sail Fix' for it)
> Expanded Winterhold Destruction Ruins by _Rhinala70 and phaotoa_
> 
> _New Structures - Player Homes_
> Amethyst Hollows Dreamworld by _AmethystDeceiver_
> Rayek's End by _Rayek_
> Riverside Lodge by _Lupus_
> 
> _New Structures_
> Chapels of Skyrim by _GwaeBloom_
> Unique Places by _Passet_ -- REQUIRES DAWNGUARD
> 
> _Other Objects and Effects_
> HD Barenziah Box and Crown by _Aegrus_
> Alternative Smoke by _Yuril_
> Ben318s Tents by _Benjamin318_
> Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs by _Jenova19_
> Detailed Rugs by _raiserfx_
> Dragon Glyphs HD - Fixed by _Valstein0_
> Enchantment Effect Replacer by _Myopic_
> Finer Dust by _CptJoker_
> Hot Torch by _Yuril_
> Insanity's Celtic Coin by _InsanitySorrow_
> Ruins Clutter Improved by _raiserfx_
> Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons by _Narmix_
> Silly Level of Detail - Wine Cellar by _Narmix_
> Statues of Skyrim by _Benjamin318_
> Ultimate HD Torch by _BuzzDee84_
> Weathered Road Signs by _Nimbli Bimbli_
> 
> _Water / Ice_
> W.A.T.E.R. (and the fix if using an ENB -- Green-Water Fix)
> 
> _Sky_
> Amazing Nebula
> Enhanced Night Skyrim
> Insanity's Moons by _InsanitySorrow_
> 
> _Low-VRAM alternatives_
> 
> If you do not have a lot of VRAM (1GB or lower), then these mods are safe alternatives since they complement the Official High-Res DLC from Bethesda with improved Bump maps or just improved textures at the same resolution.
> AOF Farmhouses by _AnOldFriend_
> Bump Cities Vanilla by _Yuril_ (Colorful Whiterun by _Yuril_ - just a slight color enhancement for Whiterun)
> Bump Roads Vanilla by _Yuril_
> Bump Snow Vanilla by _Yuril_
> Bump Mountains Vanilla by _Yuril_
> Roofs of Whiterun by _Yuril_ - it fixes a small texture conflict with the roofs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Armors
> 
> 
> 
> _Vanilla Armor Retextures_
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors by _CaBaL_
> Accingite Vos - Shields HQ Retextures by _Alex_ - also, Hectrol Dwarven Shield High-Res Retexture by _hectrol_
> Aeterna's Circlets by _aeterna826_
> Another Black Thieves Guild Armor by _Shaft28_
> 
> Either Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks by _pondcypress_ or Psychosteve's Dragon Priest Masks by _Psychosteve_
> Better Shrouded Armor by _Half-Dead_
> Craftable Thalmor Equipment by _Shodan44_
> Elaborate Textiles by _Miss Obsidienne_
> 
> Either Royal Daedric Armor by _GarryG_ or Glorious Daedric Re-Texture by _Gloriouz_ (Royal Daedric also contains matching set of weapons)
> 
> _New Armor Sets_
> 
> I'll try to list only the Lore-Friendly armor sets (sets that look like they could exist within the world of Elder Scrolls)
> A Perfect Assassin by _Newermind43_
> Avatar of Baltazar by _Newermind43_
> Avatar of Grenth by _Newermind43_
> Black Overlord by _Newermind43 and daedilus_
> Black Sacrament Armor by _AmethystDeceiver_
> Beserk Black Swordsman Armor by _Zenl_
> Blood Witch Armor by _Zerofrost Satyr_
> Crimson Ranger Armor by _patobek_
> Cultist Regalia by _PeterKeller_
> Dark Nemesis - Ebony Reincarnation by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Dark Nemesis - ENHANCED EDITION by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Divine Aegis HD by _Sader and Shodan44_
> Dragon Knight Armor by _Hothtrooper44_
> Dragonbone Ebonsteel Armor by _Dreogan_ (helmets in this work real well with Dragon Knight Armor by Hothtrooper44)
> Drow Armor Set by _Newermind43_
> Equipment of the Eternal Shine by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Immersive Armors by _Hothtrooper44_ (aMB textures for Immersive Armors by _Daendra and CaBaL_ -- replaces Vanilla textures used by some of the armor sets with aMidianBorn Book of Silence textures that are of higher quality)
> Inpou by Neo by _Neovinci_
> JackoO's Knightly Armory by _JackoO_
> JackoO's Praetorian Armor by _JackoO_
> Knight of Thorns Armor and Spear of Thorns by _Zerofrost Satyr_
> Masters of Death - Rise of the Brotherhood by _fume0101_ (Assassin's Creed-inspired light armor)
> Medusa and Drakul Armors by _Zerofrost Satyr_
> Mystic Elven HD by _Sader_
> Nightingale Prime HD by _AncientVampire and Zerofrost_
> Nordic Spellweaver Armor by _PeterKeller_
> Perfect Legionnaire by _Ali Bengali_
> Ritual Armor of Boethiah by _Wasbunny_
> Scout Armor by _DoODABoOM_
> Skyforge Shields by _Dreogan_
> TERA Online Armors - Male and Female by _asianboy345_ - _NOT LORE-FRIENDLY_
> Tribunal Robes and Masks by _Zairaam and Natterforme_
> Triss Armor Retextured by _Psyke23 and oldholo_
> True Bound Armors by _foster_
> The Legend of Zelda - Skyrim Modification by _Tyen_
> Wearable Bard's Lute and Retex by _Dragonis0_
> Wearable Elder Scrolls by _SephDragoon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weapons
> 
> 
> 
> _Vanilla Weapon Retextures_
> Alternate Blade of Woe by _ktacreations_
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons by _CaBaL_
> Unique Uniques by _InsanitySorrow_
> 
> _New Weapon Sets_
> Dagger Craft Pack by _faxivcm_
> Dark Crusader Reforged by _Angilla_
> Dread Knight Weapon Set by _jojjo_
> Immersive Weapons by _Hothtrooper44, Ironman5000, and Eckss_
> JaySuS Swords by _JaySuS_
> Lion Heart Halberd by _Newermind43_
> Isilmeriel LOTR Weapon Set by _Isilmeriel_ and Arwen's Sword - Hadhafang by _Yogensya_
> Nicoroshi Creations by _Nicoroshi_
> Nightingale Pride by _lKocMoHaBTl_
> Scioatael Weapons by _Wicked_Jester_
> Templar Hammer by _Lord Banewrath Sunblade_
> TERA Weapons Collection of Skyrim by _Iromizu_
> Thor's Hammer - Mjolnir by _Ghosu_
> Thresher Maul by _siberok92_ (included with Immersive Weapons)
> Unique Bows Collection by _Artisanix_
> Weapons of the Third Era by _masterofshadows and 747823 (original author)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Body Mods
> 
> 
> 
> _Female Body Types and Textures_
> CNHF - Calyps and Nuska's Heroic Form by _calyps and nuska_ (NSFW)
> 
> Dimonized UNP Body by _dimon99_ (NSFW)
> 
> -Body Imperfect by _betterbecause_ (NSFW)
> 
> -Mature Skin Texture and Body by _Maevan2_ (NSFW)
> 
> -Nuska's Real Skin by _Nuska_ (currently hidden on Nexus)
> 
> -Navetsea's Body Texture by _Navetsea_ (NSFW)
> 
> _Male Body Types and Textures_
> Better Males by _Chris57 and FavouredSoul_ (NSFW)
> High-Res Face Maps for Men by _Geonox_
> 
> _Head Improvements (Hairs, etc.)_
> 
> These are not specific to a certain body type listed above
> AOF Believable Hair by _AnOldFriend_ -OR- Fine Hair HQ by _Yuril_
> Apachii SkyHair by _Apachii_
> Beards by _Hvergelmir_
> Brows by _Hvergelmir_ or HQ Eyebrows by _Regn_
> Smile in HD by _zzjay_
> 
> Warpaint and Makeup Mods (for use with SKSE High-Res Tweak)
> Badass Warpaint by _Skree000_ (Viper, from the movie Doomsday) Also, I have a High-Res version of this that I made for the SKSE tweak that allows 2K-Resolution warpaints. PM me if you want it, as I have not uploaded it to the Nexus (Skree000 hasn't been online in a while).
> Battle Hardened Warpaints by _Diethardt and netherwalk_
> Better Makeup for SKSE by _Diethardt_
> XCE Warpaints and Dirt by _Xenius_ - These are high-resolution versions of the Vanilla Warpaints.
> 
> Any one of the following:
> Covereyes by _mrLenski_
> Flan's Eyes by _DarNilavu_
> Natural Eyes by _nevenbridge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NPC Mods
> 
> 
> 
> _Vanilla NPC Adjustments_
> Arie of Anga's Mill by _FalmerBane_
> Facelift Aela by _Axeface_
> Facelift Faendal[/UIRL] by _Axeface_
> Facelift Mjoll by _Axeface_
> Hvelgemir's Redesigned Housecarls by _Hvelgemir_
> Jenassa by _83Willow_
> Lydia Sylvan Makeover by _21crescendo_
> Non-Whory Housecarls by _navetsea_
> Sylgja of Shor Stone by _FalmerBane_
> The Companions by _Netherwalk_
> The New Serana by _Beans_
> Uthgerd Kriegswolfe by _FalmerBane_
> Vilkas and Farkas by _Netherwalk_
> Ysolda of Whiterun by _FalmerBane_
> 
> _Follower Mods_
> Additional NPC Follower Voice Type by _GomuGomu64_
> Amazing Follower Tweak by _Dheuster_
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul by _Eck_
> Varied Guards by _JulianP_
> 
> _New Followers_
> Atvir Dres by _JanusForbeare_
> Eryniel Elf Reborn by _urshi and donnyducky_
> Game of Thrones Followers by _Donker316_
> Hoth by _Hothtrooper44_
> Kaplan by _Diethardt_
> Mhillis Tuise by _Diethardt_
> Tauriel from The Hobbit by _m0ckin9bird_
> Thaiden by _83Willow_
> Valfar by _Omesean_
> Vilja in Skyrim by _Emma Amgepo Lycanthrops_
> Vizerin and Company by _Diethardt_
> 
> _Miscellaneous NPC Mods_
> Thieves Wear Thieves Guild Armor by _PrinceShroob_
> Ash Pile Retex by _Raymond Murphy_
> No NPC Greetings by _Cipscis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Load Order*
> 
> Load order can be easily sorted with
> *BOSS*
> , (Better Oblivion Sorting Software) made compatible with Skyrim. It will set the load order, overriding Steam's, and warn you of dirty files, incompatibilities and outdated versions. There are numerous unrecognized plugins that would require manual ordering. Some recognized plugins will still require manual ordering.
> 
> You can also use *WRYE Bash* combined with BOSS as WRYE Bash also detects and warns about conflicts, and you can manually adjust load orders after running BOSS. It also creates a bashedpatch.esp which can help update leveled lists, .ini tweaks and character behaviors as well as merge some of the smaller mods so you take up less space and don't clutter your data file.
> 
> If you are unsure about a specific mods load order, ask the author!
> 
> *Optimizing Skyrim*
> 
> A lot of people like to run Skyrim really maxed out with high quality graphics settings, including extreme alteration of ini's. Personally I find this unnecessary when running an ENB profile with Tilt Shift Depth of Field. I also think this is one of the main causes of performance issues for a lot of standard users who will generally push their PC's to the max with altered UGrids, Ultra settings, max resolution textures, and then throw a high quality ENB profile on top of it all, and then wonder why performance is being hit so hard.
> 
> When running an ENB profile I personally run Skyrim on High settings with Anisotopic Filtering and Anti Aliasing disabled as current ENB Binaries will handle Anisotopic Filtering, Anti Aliasing and Shadows.. The only ini settings I will modify to push further is grass and trees to reduce pop in.
> 
> You can find my ini's below. Be sure to edit resolution and rendering device as necessary if you wish to copy it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lifeshield's SkyrimPrefs ini
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> 
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> 
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> 
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> 
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> 
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> 
> [Imagespace]
> 
> bDoDepthOfField=0
> 
> iRadialBlurLevel=0
> 
> [Display]
> 
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> 
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> 
> fShadowDistance=4000
> 
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
> 
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> 
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> 
> iMaxAnisotropy=1
> 
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> 
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> 
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000
> 
> fGamma=1.0000
> 
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> 
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> 
> fSpecularLODStartFade=1000
> 
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> 
> fLightLODStartFade=2500
> 
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> 
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> 
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> 
> iMultiSample=0
> 
> iShadowMode=3
> 
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> 
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> 
> bFull Screen=1
> 
> iSize H=1080
> 
> iSize W=1920
> 
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> 
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> 
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> 
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> 
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007
> 
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007
> 
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> 
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> 
> bMainZPrepass=0
> 
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
> 
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
> 
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
> 
> sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series"
> 
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> 
> iShadowMapResolution=2048
> 
> fShadowBiasScale=0.25
> 
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> 
> iAdapter=0
> 
> iPresentInterval=0
> 
> [Grass]
> 
> b30GrassVS=0
> 
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000
> 
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> 
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> 
> [MAIN]
> 
> bGamepadEnable=1
> 
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> 
> fHUDOpacity=1.000
> 
> bSaveOnPause=0
> 
> bSaveOnTravel=0
> 
> bSaveOnWait=0
> 
> bSaveOnRest=0
> [GamePlay]
> 
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> 
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> 
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> 
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> 
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> 
> [Controls]
> 
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> 
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> 
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> 
> bInvertYValues=0
> 
> bGamePadRumble=1
> 
> bMouseAcceleration=0
> 
> [Particles]
> 
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> 
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=60.0000
> 
> [AudioMenu]
> 
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> 
> fVal7=1.0000
> 
> uID7=0
> 
> fVal6=1.0000
> 
> uID6=0
> 
> fVal5=1.0000
> 
> uID5=0
> 
> fVal4=1.0000
> 
> uID4=0
> 
> fVal3=1.0000
> 
> uID3=0
> 
> fVal2=0.4000
> 
> uID2=466532
> 
> fVal1=1.0000
> 
> uID1=554685
> 
> fVal0=0.8000
> 
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> 
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> 
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> 
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> 
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> 
> [TerrainManager]
> 
> fTreeLoadDistance=250000
> 
> fBlockMaximumDistance=150000
> 
> fBlockLevel1Distance=40000
> 
> fBlockLevel0Distance=25000
> 
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.1
> 
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> 
> [NavMesh]
> 
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> 
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> 
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> 
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> 
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> 
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> 
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> 
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> 
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> 
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> 
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> 
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> 
> fPointSize=2.5000
> 
> [Trees]
> 
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> 
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> 
> [Decals]
> 
> uMaxDecals=250
> 
> bDecals=1
> 
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> 
> uMaxSkinDecals=50
> 
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
> 
> [LOD]
> 
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5
> 
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5
> 
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=6
> 
> [Launcher]
> 
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> 
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> 
> uLastAspectRatio=3
> 
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> 
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> 
> [BlurShader]
> 
> bUseBlurShader=0
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth noting that if you have a good CPU you can, of course, bump up shadow settings, etc, higher. I wouldn't recommend going much higher than Ultra though if you want playability as well as nice quality.
> 
> If you want an easy way to mess around with ini's without wondering what each piece of code does and number crunching then you can try out Skyrim Configurator. This interface simply gives you the option to adjust settings in your skyrim.ini and other configs with sliders, dropdown menus, and even provides screenshots displaying the different effects. Furthermore, it allows the use of threading for smoother performance on many functions, which forces your CPU to use multiple threads to process the information. This can save time and frustration if you're not confident or familiar with altering .ini and .cfg files. Hovering over any of the options also provides details as to what will happen with the use of the different options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of mods to help with performance can be installed, you can find them listed below.
> 
> *Skyrim Performance Plus*
> *Skyrim Project Optimization*
> *HiAlgoBoost
> *
> 
> Once you have installed all the mods you require, download *Optimizer Texture.*
> 
> Optimizer Texture basically compresses textures over the selected file size as well as optimizing mipmaps and removing unneccessary files. if they have not already been optimized by the author. This can not only improve FPS but also decrease stuttering as it makes loading textures to VRAM and RAM much more manageable. The downside to using this utility is that the compression can cause some pixelation with some textures. Most notably skin textures (like face and body) and sky textures (like clouds), so they may well be worth re-installing after you have run the tool. More on this further below.
> 
> Run it as Administrator.
> Generally I only optimize loose textures over 2048 size. The settings that I personally optimize with can be found below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips:
> 
> If you want character, armour, and weapon textures to look nice and high detailed, install them after running the optimization tool.
> 
> If you just want your character to look nice and high detailed, install a race mod (Temptress is a good one to use here if you play a female character) along with installation of high quality textures to that race mod (as an example, I install high quality UNP textures to my Temptress folder along with high quality tints and masks), back the modified race mod up and install/reinstall it after you have run the optimization tool. The general rule of thumb if you go this route is that if a NPC doesn't use it, you can generally get away with not optimizing it. This goes for mods like Apachii Sky Hair, Black Sacrament Armour, and other similar mods that aren't put in levelling lists.
> 
> Using the some of the above mentioned mods and ini's along with these optimizations and tips I manage a solid 45 FPS minimum outdoors (AMD 965BE @ 4ghz & R7950 3gb), while running a performance hungry ENB profile.
> 
> *Taking screenshots*
> 
> A lot of screenshots can be manipulated by their respective authors via camera positioning, installation of specific animation mods, or playing around with the console.
> 
> A full list of console commands useful for taking screenshots, including camera manipulation, NPC control, and weather control, can be found *here*
> 
> Below is a list of recommended animation mods which can be useful for taking screenshots. I will add more to the list over time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lifeshield's Recommended Animation Mods
> 
> 
> 
> *FNIS Consider this a requirement. **Always run FNIS after installation / uninstallation of an animation mesh! You can install / uninstall multiple animation mods at a time, but FNIS must always be run when you are finished!*
> 
> *New Animation for Running with Bow*
> *Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle if you intend to use other magic animations or it will conflict!)*
> *Pretty Female Idles*
> *Pretty Sit Idle*
> *New Animation for Magic Casting *
> *Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle)*
> *Zweihander (Male 2hand idle)*
> *OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*
> 
> 
> 
> *ENB Profiles*
> 
> So you want to download an ENB configuration and dive into it and start doing a bit of tweaking yourself. The only problem for you is you have no idea where to start. My aim here is to try and give you some guidelines and pointers to help push you in the right direction. This is not a definitive guide so I will not be explaining how to tweak every setting available, there are guides for that which will be linked in this article, just a push in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lifeshield's Quick Guide to ENB
> 
> 
> 
> *Choosing a configuration as a base*
> 
> The first thing you need to do is choose a configuration for yourself. There are many, many configurations out on
> Skyrim
> Nexus, and many you try may not be for you (even my own) so the first thing you have to ask yourself is what you want from your configuration. What appeals to you.
> 
> Some cinematic styles include Unreal Cinema, TV-ENB, Stakado's Cinemascope & CLENB..
> 
> Some realistic styles include Opethfeldt6, Superb ENB-RL, & Sharpshooters Extreme Vision ENB.
> 
> Some artistic styles include ENBPM.
> 
> Some colourful styles include K-ENB.
> 
> Please note this is just my opinion, there are many other good configurations out there, and yes, of course I am going to give a mention to my own configuration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please, always credit the original author for their work, and make sure you gain permission to use any custom assets!*
> 
> *Main files in an ENB configuration*
> 
> So now you have chosen an ENB to work from, you have opened it up, followed the installation instructions, and have it up and running. So what's next?
> 
> Well first you need to know what each file is and what it controls. Normally you will see the following files (in no particualr order):
> 
> *d3d9.dll* (this is the binary and required to run ENB, you won't see this in most files, it nee to be downloaded from *enbdev.com*).
> *enbseries.ini* (this is where the majority of settings are configured).
> *enbbloom.fx* (this is where bloom is controlled, some configurations use custom bloom files created by Matso).
> *enbeffect.fx* (in general this is where colour, contrast, tone mapping and brightness is controlled. Some configurations also use custom shaders and bloom effects created by HD6. You'll normally find vignettes, like letterbox view, here).
> *enbeffectprepass.fx* (here is where custom Depth of Field code created by Matso can be found if your files uses it, newer versions of Matso's DoF include filmgrain which negate the need for a seperate effect.txt file if you configure it correctly).
> *enbpallette* (the pallette gives you greater control over what colours specific areas of the game are rendered in. You can edit it in Photoshop).
> 
> These are the main files used in every ENB. Not every ENB requires a pallette but most will use one. Other than the pallette the other files can be edited with Notepad.
> 
> If you require older binary files for older configurations you can find a library of them at *Beautiful Skyrim*
> 
> *Optional files*
> 
> Other optional files that may be included are:
> 
> *effect.txt* (gives some extra options like sharpening, film grain, etc).
> 
> You may also find some authors include sun textures or water textures. The water textures are designed to keep water foam from being too bright whenyou start playing with fire effects so can be important to use. The sun textures are normally author choice, though sun settings will normally be configured around them.
> 
> *Proxy Chaining*
> 
> You can also use other post proccessing applications aswell like SweetFX, SMAA, & FXAA. I won't go into the details of these applications here as I want to focus on ENB but I will describe the proxy chaining process.
> 
> Proxy chaining allows you to use two d3d9.dll files together. ENB allows this to be made possible but to do so you have to enable it and rename the d3d9.dll from the other file.
> 
> Typically you would rename the d3d9.dll file as follows...
> 
> d3d9_SweetFX.dll
> 
> You would then need to add that as the proxy file in it's renamed format, and enable proxy library in the enbseries.ini. An example of how the Proxy section looks before and after follows.
> 
> *Useful configuration tools*
> 
> Ok, so now you have an understanding of what files you should expect to see in most configurations I will now point you in the direction of the *Guide for ENB series mods*. This guide covers what every setting does in the enbseries.ini and enbeffect.fx files. It also covers what setting controls other post proccessing applications being used in conjunction with ENB.
> 
> You can also use the *ENB Customizer* tool which is a good tool for those who want to get started but without diving into all the code.
> 
> To access the in-game ENB GUI press Shift + Enter. You will need to save the configuration (click Save at the top of the GUI) if you wish to keep your changes or it will revert back to the last saved changes upon the next loading of the profile.
> 
> If you wish to try out multiple presets you can also try out the *ENB Manager*
> 
> This is an easy to use interface that will pair nicely with the above mentioned ENB Customizer. This utility allows you to store multiple Post Processors, be it ENB, SweetFX, FXAA, etc. into it's subfolders providing you the opportunity to switch between them at will. They store the necessary files outside of Skyrim's location, and inject them when you activate it through the executable. You can also deactivate them completely. It stores the files in profiles as well, for example, if you use multiple presets for a particular version like 0.157, just load the version and switch to the profile of your choice. You can also have multiple palettes for each profile, and any included in the files will be automatically installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note that you should only switch out presets that use the same ENB Binary version. Otherwise you will need to restart Skyrim for specific changes to take effect or you may experience anomalies.
> 
> *Performance*
> 
> Be mindful some effects can really hurt performance, for yourself or others. Some of us love to pile on the effects but realistically users can have issues running them because they like to run a load of high resolution textures on a mid range rig without optimization. With this in mind it may be a good idea to check out, and encourage other users to use, the Texture Optimizer which will compress textures to a manageable level for your videocard to proccess.
> 
> The things that tend to impact performance in ENB itself are in general:
> 
> *Ambient Occlusion*
> *Complex Indirect Lighting*
> *Depth of Field*
> *FXAA* (with Anti Aliasing at a high level)
> 
> SMAA, and FXAA without Anti Aliasing, can still have a performance hit though not as high, depending on the settings. FXAA has a bigger impact than SMAA (from my experience).
> 
> effect.txt file can have a minor perofrmnace hit. Normally only 1-3 FPS max.
> 
> *Things to remember*
> 
> There's so many questions that can be asked about configuring ENB that I couldn't possibly begin to start listing everything here. However some general pointers I will give follow.
> 
> *Have a plan of what you want to achieve with your configuration and stick to it.* It's so easy to get sidetracked and lose the aim of what you were originally trying to achieve.
> 
> *Make regular backups and make notes of major changes made.* You might edit your configuration and realise after a while it really isn't how you want it to be. Believe me this is very easily done. Editing configurations always seems to be a never ending proccess and you tweak and tune. Sometimes you'll find you can tweak too much!
> 
> *Don't be afraid to ask for help.* Most people within the ENB community are very helpful and will happily answer any questions you have if you get stuck. Notable people to follow especially are Matso and JawZ who have great experience with coding for ENB. Other users you can approach on Skyrim Nexus are myself, UnrealWarfare (obiviously), 83Willow, Kyokushinoyama, Midhras, & Mindflux, who have done extensive work both in modifying presets and taking screenshots.
> 
> *Don't bend to the will of others.* Remember, you do this for yourself first and foremost. Everyone else comes second. If you start making the configuration for everyone else it will look nothing like what you intended it to be and you will lose track of what you want to achieve. There's a fine line between fixing problems and making everyone else happy. Make sure you are happy first and make sure the configuration is tailored to your system's strengthes before you start reconfiguring for others.
> 
> *Don't give up!*. It can be really easy to get so far and think, that's it, I've had enough. Or to be disheartened by bad feedback or lack of endorsements. Try and get the constructive feedback and work on what fixes problems and don't get caught up in drama. If it's not constructive, ignore it. A lack of endoresement doesn't mean you configuration is bad, but maybe it just isn't to everyone elses taste. Different people prefer different things. Some of the better looking configurations don't get the recognition they deserve by the majority, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> *Credit every author for their work if you use it.* It's very disrespectful to an author to use their work without credit or permission. Most will allow you to if you just ask nicely. Don't get caught out and end up with your configuration getting pulled from the Nexus because you couldn't take a few minutes to type up a request.
> 
> *Have fun!* It doesn't need to be tiresome. Do it in your own time and enjoy the proccess of bringing Skyrim closer to your vision of what it should be.
> 
> I hope this helps to give you a slightly better understanding of what to expect in an ENB, what resources are available to you to configure ENB, and where to go for help if you need it. If you require further information, or just have a random question, feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> *Injectors*
> 
> I won't go into this too much here because we have a fantastic guide for using Injectors *here *which you can access for all the information you will ever need*.* What is worth noting however is that you can use ENB to Proxy Chain Injectors for additional effects. I have covered Proxy Chaining with ENB in the ENB section of the guide.
> 
> *Downsampling*
> 
> This is the process of rendering the game at a resolution higher than your monitors resolution, then downscaling it to fit. This can have numerous advantages, including reducing aliasing and improving picture quality, and is a well known technique used by a lot of screenshot artists to capture that "perfect image".
> 
> A couple of guides on how to downsample, created by other members of the Overclock.net community, can be found below.
> 
> *AMD Guide To Downsampling*
> 
> *Nvidia Guide To Downsampling*
> 
> *Guide Credits*
> 
> Lifeshield - Author
> ChaotiKPranXter - Contributor
> Maian - Contributor


so I downloaded all the mods listed in your post unreal, for the most part the game is running but I have a few issues.

1.with all mods enabled when I would run skyrim I would get to the Bethesda screen and it would close to the desktop, I found out that it was a mod called "NoBlur.esp" that was causing it so I just left that out of the loader.

2. I'm having these scewed images in dungeons


3. I tried to use your ini settings but it gets soo laggy in game that it makes it unplayable, if I used the default ini the game runs fine.

4.I'm getting crashes that completey reboot the pc but it doesn't tell what caused it (is there a way to find out?) BlueScreenView doesn't show anything.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Far out, can you list your mods for that female character? The detail is amazing!

I bet they don't exist in the workshop do they


----------



## Baasha

Switched to a new ENB and never looking back!
















Will be doing a series of ultra-high res wallpapers @ 5160x2560 (13.2MP) very soon!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Anoxy

@Baasha which ENB?


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> @Baasha which ENB?


This


----------



## Dorkseid

I'm sure it's a coincidence, but ever since I made an Alucard character my fights are a lot bloodier...


----------



## ATSi




----------



## Athrun Zala

So I guess the thing about Skyrim reaching 3.1gb and crashing really seems to be a thing. Since mine has been crashing around this area (~2.8gb) I guess I need to go back and reduce some textures to 1k. Having an entire 2k world + ENB with a single 7950 isn't working for me. Not to mention all the other gameplay mods I use.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I dont believe that's an issue necessitating reducing textures to 1k, but maybe. I play with optimized 2k everything with a 4Gb 680m on my laptop, and get well above 3Gb in-game use without CTD's.

Edit: And yes I run ENB although my own settings, obviously I can't run something as extensive as K ENB but I can still put on all the bells and whistles without experiencing CTD's.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> I dont believe that's an issue necessitating reducing textures to 1k, but maybe. I play with optimized 2k everything with a 4Gb 680m on my laptop, and get well above 3Gb in-game use without CTD's.
> 
> Edit: And yes I run ENB although my own settings, obviously I can't run something as extensive as K ENB but I can still put on all the bells and whistles without experiencing CTD's.


Are you referring to VRAM or just RAM? The video I posted referred to RAM. Never seen my Skyrim go up to 2.9gb in ram usage without it crashing or getting an infinite load screen when going inside interiors.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I was referring to VRAM. Reducing your textures won't play much into total ram usage. If you think the textures are causing issues, make sure your optimizer can reassign the proper format and generate maps when needed. As of the 1.4? Patch, Skyrim went LAA allowing 4Gb of ram usage, and whether your issue is specific to RAM alone, most memory related CTD's are VRAM related which is where the optimizers come into play, and they do far more than just reduce texture resolution. Im not saying its not your RAM causing the CTD, just that reducing your texture size isn't likely to solve the issue alone.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> I was referring to VRAM. Reducing your textures won't play much into total ram usage. If you think the textures are causing issues, make sure your optimizer can reassign the proper format and generate maps when needed. As of the 1.4? Patch, Skyrim went LAA allowing 4Gb of ram usage, and whether your issue is specific to RAM alone, most memory related CTD's are VRAM related which is where the optimizers come into play, and they do far more than just reduce texture resolution. Im not saying its not your RAM causing the CTD, just that reducing your texture size isn't likely to solve the issue alone.


Forgive me if I am wrong, but I'm pretty sure that if you exceed VRAM Skyrim taps into your RAM. This could be where he may be hitting a wall and also a cause of stuttering.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

You're correct. As I am unaware of his total VRAM availability, or his regular usage, I can't say if he is tapping into RAM after capping the card. I think that reducing the textures to 1k would be less effective than other possible solutions. If he had uGridload=7 for example, then dropping that to 5 would have a higher impact on reducing memory usage, especially if his card is tapping out. The only way to know for sure is to try it and see. I could definitely be wrong here, its just my opinion.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Forgive me if I am wrong, but I'm pretty sure that if you exceed VRAM Skyrim taps into your RAM. This could be where he may be hitting a wall and also a cause of stuttering.


You are correct sir. With a number of 4K & 8K textures I was getting a total ram usage for Skyrim at 7gb. When I reduced all textures to 2K max I used just 4gb total. So Vram spill over is/does happen


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> You're correct. As I am unaware of his total VRAM availability, or his regular usage, I can't say if he is tapping into RAM after capping the card. I think that reducing the textures to 1k would be less effective than other possible solutions. If he had uGridload=7 for example, then dropping that to 5 would have a higher impact on reducing memory usage, especially if his card is tapping out. The only way to know for sure is to try it and see. I could definitely be wrong here, its just my opinion.


My 7950 has 3gb ram. With my current texture setups, it reaches about ~2.7gb of VRAM, so it does look like my card is tapping out. After I used texture optimizer, I noticed my usage dropped, but as soon as I added gameplay mods, boom. I'll try that ugrid change though. I set it to default because I read that messing with it in Skyrim causes instability, but I wanna be able to kill very hard dragons while looking at them in awe.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Changing uGrids will corrupt your save. Make a clean save, and back it up before changing it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> My 7950 has 3gb ram. With my current texture setups, it reaches about ~2.7gb of VRAM, so it does look like my card is tapping out. After I used texture optimizer, I noticed my usage dropped, but as soon as I added gameplay mods, boom. I'll try that ugrid change though. I set it to default because I read that messing with it in Skyrim causes instability, but I wanna be able to kill very hard dragons while looking at them in awe.


Ugrid only activates grids in a further distance, so you get to see areas at a greater distance in better LOD. It wont change a thing within the ugrid standard. And since it activates those grids it activates quests and such within them, more CPU draw and chance of broken quest-lines. Really not worth the chance, unless you are just getting screenshots for awe. And no matter how good your GPU you are gonna offload images to ram not as much as others with less Vram but you will.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I wasnt offering the uGrid as an end all be all solution, just an example. In my opinion, there are minor .ini tweaks that would reduce RAM usage enough to possibly solve the issue without sacrificing texture resolution. With 3Gb of VRAM, especially. There are many people with lesser cards running 2k, ENB and dozens of mods without issue.


----------



## Baasha

This talk of RAM/VRAM is serendipitous as I just installed Skyrim Performance Monitor today and checked the stats usage while playing on a heavily modded Skyrim w/ ENB and "Ultra" INI settings (tweaked for this particular ENB). I'm also playing at 5160x2560 so the system is pushed very hard. The Titans are incredible!

I was seeing well above 4GB of VRAM usage on average and saw it go up to 4.8GB of VRAM while RAM usage was always hovering around 2.9GB. The moment it went to 3GB, I got a CTD! It is finally clear that CTDs are occurring because of the lame RAM limit of ~ 3GB for TESV since it's a 32-bit application.

VRAM usage does NOT seem to affect the fluidity of the gameplay. As VRAM moved up and down (from 4 - 4.8GB), there was no noticeable change in smoothness; no stuttering etc. I do, however, see that FPS drops dramatically when I'm indoors; strangely only in certain directions. Sometimes it's pegged at 60 FPS and then dips to <30 FPS. Outside, the gameplay is almost always smooth and stutter-free.

Also, one other important note is that when playing with the Performance Monitor on, the gameplay is not as smooth as when it's not used. Even indoor gameplay without the SPM is better.

Pic:


----------



## exyia

I'm on surround (5940x1080) and the highest I've seen my vram so far is ~4.8GB area - I haven't had a single CTD. Haven't played a long session, but the ones I have were all outside

I honestly don't think it's that big of a deal yet - that's not to say the engine doesn't suck though. Really hope they use the dev time on TESVI well - I think Skyrim was just caught too long in development


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'm on surround (5940x1080) and the highest I've seen my vram so far is ~4.8GB area - I haven't had a single CTD. Haven't played a long session, but the ones I have were all outside
> 
> I honestly don't think it's that big of a deal yet - that's not to say the engine doesn't suck though. Really hope they use the dev time on TESVI well - I think Skyrim was just caught too long in development


Can you share your mod list (from BOSS)? Are you using the "Optimizer Textures" application that reduces the textures (from 4K to 2K etc.)?

I still have CTDs, although not as often as I used to. One of the main reason is I have 15 followers using UFO. Have you tried having 10+ followers and Fast Traveling? Does it hang at the loading screen and/or CTD?

I am looking to see if too many followers is causing the issues for me.

What are some other tweaks you can suggest to avoid and eliminate CTDs altogether?

Also, there is a TES VI?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## BillOhio

I just bought this game. I'm hearing that there is enough content to last anywhere from 100-500 hours... so How in the world is it only 5GBs and not 40 or something?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I just bought this game. I'm hearing that there is enough content to last anywhere from 100-500 hours... so How in the world is it only 5GBs and not 40 or something?


Installed file size is 13.3GB, and then you have mods. The base game alone (without DLC) lasted me over 100 hours.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Installed file size is 13.3GB, and then you have mods. The base game alone (without DLC) lasted me over 100 hours.


Weird, I'm downloading it now and the Download manager says that I'm downloading 5.1 GB's... I was expecting the DL to take like 6 hours but it's on track to finish after only 25 minutes


----------



## Lifeshield

I have over 600 hours invested in this game and still find new things today.


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Weird, I'm downloading it now and the Download manager says that I'm downloading 5.1 GB's... I was expecting the DL to take like 6 hours but it's on track to finish after only 25 minutes


Skyrim's official hi-res textures (which are a must imo - also free) adds another 5gb or so, im pretty sure this explains the difference in filesize.


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Kyronn94

It's far from an awesome picture, but I figured that here was the place to ask my question.

How do you increase draw distances to avoid this:


Preferably without using UGridsToLoad.
I'm using the Mod Skyrim Distant Detail, although I'm not sure how much it is doing.

Thanks.


----------



## Lifeshield

You can increase grass and tree render distance up to a point. Even shadows. Other than that, and Distant Detail mods, there isn't a great deal I remember that you can do unless you delve into ugrids territory.

That's why a lot of people like tilt shift Depth of Field as it will blur out anything that is behind where the crosshair sits. Make that strong enough and you won't notice the poor detail so much.


----------



## Dunan

Those mountain screenshots are epic


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## BradleyW

Bar fight!


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Bar fight!


Looks like a birthday party I went too once


----------



## Siigari

Hey guys, I just reinstalled Skyrim and tried loading some stuff. My sun is showing through land. Can you help me, please?


Spoiler: Plugins.txt



Update.esm
Dawnguard.esm
Dragonborn.esm
HearthFires.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
AP Skyrim.esm
NewStyleEyes.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
TemptressVixen.esp
SplashofRain.esp
SBF Mjoll UNP.esp
SBF Iona UNP.esp
SBF Lydia UNP.esp
SBF Jenassa UNP.esp
SBF Jordis UNP.esp
MashupUNP.esp
SGEyebrows.esp
GrassOnSteroids_NaturalEdition_Vanilla.esp
Moss Rocks.esp
SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hardcore.esp
SkyUI.esp
PurewatersDB.esp
realrainCoT.esp
PurewatersDG.esp
Purewaters.esp
SBT Smal2.esp
SBT Smal1.esp
Riften Bigger Trees.esp
SBT Smal3.esp
BirdsHF.esp
Bouncy-Bodices-Booties-Belts-Stockings.esp



This is also my first time messing with mods, so I followed ENB's guide on recommended/required mods.


----------



## AbdullahG

Are you running an ENB? There's a bug that enables the sun to shine through objects. That's probably the reason for your issue.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Hey guys, I just reinstalled Skyrim and tried loading some stuff. My sun is showing through land. Can you help me, please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Plugins.txt
> 
> 
> 
> Update.esm
> Dawnguard.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> HearthFires.esm
> ApachiiHair.esm
> AP Skyrim.esm
> NewStyleEyes.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> TemptressVixen.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> SBF Mjoll UNP.esp
> SBF Iona UNP.esp
> SBF Lydia UNP.esp
> SBF Jenassa UNP.esp
> SBF Jordis UNP.esp
> MashupUNP.esp
> SGEyebrows.esp
> GrassOnSteroids_NaturalEdition_Vanilla.esp
> Moss Rocks.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hardcore.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> PurewatersDB.esp
> realrainCoT.esp
> PurewatersDG.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> SBT Smal2.esp
> SBT Smal1.esp
> Riften Bigger Trees.esp
> SBT Smal3.esp
> BirdsHF.esp
> Bouncy-Bodices-Booties-Belts-Stockings.esp
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my first time messing with mods, so I followed ENB's guide on recommended/required mods.


If you have ENB installed and you have NVIDIA 320.18 or newer drivers, the drivers break some parts of ENB, like the sun. You may notice that when you turn ENB off (shift+F12) there are no sunrays shining through. The only way I've been able to somewhat get around that is by disabling ENB SSAO. I use The Wilds ENB for CoT modified to work with ENB v.0139 and 320.49 drivers and have been using nvidia Ambient Occlusion. It's been behaving so far. The only true way to get rid of it is by rolling back your drivers to 314.22.


----------



## Siigari

I suck at modding Skyrim. I followed Lifeshield's guide and my characters don't have the depth and realism that others do, village walls and floors look low definition but roofs look great, ENB is giving me stackhash errors and I am just overall frustrated.

Everything RUNS (when I disable ENB due to stackhash) but the problem is I am not getting the faces or the makeup options of characters I have seen here. Furthermore, things like water and grass just look so much different. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> I suck at modding Skyrim. I followed Lifeshield's guide and my characters don't have the depth and realism that others do, village walls and floors look low definition but roofs look great, ENB is giving me stackhash errors and I am just overall frustrated.
> 
> Everything RUNS (when I disable ENB due to stackhash) but the problem is I am not getting the faces or the makeup options of characters I have seen here. Furthermore, things like water and grass just look so much different. I really don't know what to do.


I don't use ENBs they look washed and I prefer real looks and vibrancy. As far as looks, use NMM and go to Nexus and go to visuals and graphical mods. The order will be in order of endorsed so you know that most people like them. A good start is http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8655/? Within the first page he gives you all the graphic mods to use with his and in what order to do them. As far as face and character mods search for any thing with SKSE ( you will need to download that from a diff site but worth it). http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12951/? uses SKSE and gives you a lot of variety to setup your char. That's a start. Just do a few mod types at a time so you see if they work. Like do all your character mods then check before doing the visual ones.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Looks like a birthday party I went too once


Please invite me next time!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to figure out how to make my character smile without losing the ability to use SG Textures and came across this console command expressions guide. Is it just me being blind or do none of these faces look like the NPC is happy and smiling? They all look sad/angry/constipated to me...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to make my character smile without losing the ability to use SG Textures and came across this console command expressions guide. Is it just me being blind or do none of these faces look like the NPC is happy and smiling? They all look sad/angry/constipated to me...


Its not you... I dont see no happy shiney faces there


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its not you... I dont see no happy shiney faces there


Ok... Curse you Bethesda and your insistence in making characters look like an eternal stiff.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to make my character smile without losing the ability to use SG Textures and came across this console command expressions guide. Is it just me being blind or do none of these faces look like the NPC is happy and smiling? They all look sad/angry/constipated to me...


I don't remember which mfg expression parameter i used for this one, but you can get a smile with that command, just don't just the maximum effect (100 is the max)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I don't remember which mfg expression parameter i used for this one, but you can get a smile with that command, just don't just the maximum effect (100 is the max)


Thanks and beautiful lady! +REP


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Pigeons in Solitude are mean! This one was trying to bite my toes.


----------



## AbdullahG

Pigeons? Dafuq? Were they always in the game?


----------



## Dunan

Here are some screen I took tonight, but I got my cursor in some of them









The elf girl, would wife


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Pigeons? Dafuq? Were they always in the game?


Nah, one of the immersion mods.


----------



## ATSi




----------



## BradleyW




----------



## j3st3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Damn those are really pretty... GJ.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Damn those are really pretty... GJ.


Thanks! I have over 1k of shots I think. I have much better shots.


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Siigari

I did it \o/ 200 mods later, I have finally gotten Skyrim nearly the way I want it







The strangest thing is it runs without issue. I ordered another 8 gigs of memory to help me out too, because I crash once every couple hours.

Anyway, here's a pic of Sarah looking on past Fort Snowhawk.


----------



## Lhotse

*Falskaar*
* To call this mod a 'mod' is an injustice. It really is and should be 'DLC'. It's that big and encompassing.

- An entirely new land independant of Tamriel, roughly the size of 2-3 Skyrim holds.
- 20-30+ hours of gameplay.
- 26 quests, including a 9 quest long main story, and 17 side quests! (Along with some unmarked content)
- New items including new books, recipes, weapons and armor sets. (A mix of brand new, and retextured)
- Two new spells and a new shout.
- A bard with several unique new songs.
- A soundtrack containing 14 brand new tracks composed by Adamm Khuevrr just for Falskaar, adding more than 40 minutes of new music!
- A fully voiced experience, featuring almost 30 semi-professional and professional voice actors and actresses.

and so far, completely bug free.









http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37994/?

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-17_00001_zps1eaaad67.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-17_00005_zps2d359c96.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-17_00008_zpsa268a740.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-17_00009_zpsf849fe5d.jpg.html


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Falskaar*
> * To call this mod a 'mod' is an injustice. It really is and should be 'DLC'. It's that big and encompassing.
> 
> - An entirely new land independant of Tamriel, roughly the size of 2-3 Skyrim holds.
> - 20-30+ hours of gameplay.
> - 26 quests, including a 9 quest long main story, and 17 side quests! (Along with some unmarked content)
> - New items including new books, recipes, weapons and armor sets. (A mix of brand new, and retextured)
> - Two new spells and a new shout.
> - A bard with several unique new songs.
> - A soundtrack containing 14 brand new tracks composed by Adamm Khuevrr just for Falskaar, adding more than 40 minutes of new music!
> - A fully voiced experience, featuring almost 30 semi-professional and professional voice actors and actresses.
> 
> and so far, completely bug free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37994/?


Ive heard some good things about this 'mod' on the interwebs... Ill have to have a play









Thanks for sharing this


----------



## wanako

Yeah, now that I finally have Skyrim back up and running, I will have to download this.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yeah, now that I finally have Skyrim back up and running, I will have to download this.


If only for the new Bard songs, lol


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> . I ordered another 8 gigs of memory to help me out too, because I crash once every couple hours.
> 
> ]












read this
http://forum.step-project.com/showthread.php?tid=1929


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read this
> http://forum.step-project.com/showthread.php?tid=1929


Got a TL;DR? I read 7 pages and it just seems to be people talking and speculating about whether it actually is a memory problem or not.


----------



## exyia

how is the Falskaar mod in progression level? for people (like me) that haven't even done more than 10% of the original game

I'm planning on checking out the mod after I'm well into Skyrim, unless it fits/scales in pretty well


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Got a TL;DR? I read 7 pages and it just seems to be people talking and speculating about whether it actually is a memory problem or not.


The TLR is that skyrim will crash when it hits 3.1gb memory usage (it is a 32bit application). there is a lot of testing that seems to confirm this.

make sure your sound settings are set to no higher than 44.1khz in windows/sound driver options. I was having random CTD's when i re-installed just recently and even after 2 total re-installs of my mods it weas still happening. Setting my sound to 44.1khz in my xonars driver panel eliminated the crashing entirely. i can safely say ive had ~90hours without a single crash in 2 to 3 hour sittings since changing this.


----------



## Siigari

Yeah I'm using 44100 16 bit audio.


----------



## Siigari

Just want to add this wasn't really a serious problem until I started hanging out around Whiterun. Anybody know how I can lower my ugridstoload to 5 and then set the other two settings down to scale with them?

Right now, my Skyrim.ini file looks like this:


Spoiler: Skyrim.ini



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
sIntroSequence=
iLargeIntRefCount=131072
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192
uExterior Cell Buffer=64
uGridsToLoad=7
iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=75

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of

the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the

"Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa,

Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=1000.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1

[VATS]
bVATSDisable=1

[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000


----------



## AbdullahG

The only way I know to lower ugrids is to load a save before you made the ugrid modficiation.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Got a TL;DR? I read 7 pages and it just seems to be people talking and speculating about whether it actually is a memory problem or not.


You bought more ram and that isn't the problem, that's all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Anybody know how I can lower my ugridstoload to 5 and then set the other two settings down to scale with them?


http://www.gameskyrim.com/reverting-lower-ugridstoload-value-better-way-t218642.html


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Just want to add this wasn't really a serious problem until I started hanging out around Whiterun. Anybody know how I can lower my ugridstoload to 5 and then set the other two settings down to scale with them?
> 
> Right now, my Skyrim.ini file looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skyrim.ini
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> sIntroSequence=
> iLargeIntRefCount=131072
> fFlickeringLightDistance=8192
> uExterior Cell Buffer=64
> uGridsToLoad=7
> iPreloadSizeLimit=51380224
> bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=1
> 
> [Display]
> fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
> fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
> fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> bAllowScreenshot=1
> 
> [Audio]
> fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
> fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
> fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
> fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
> 
> [Grass]
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> iMinGrassSize=75
> 
> [GeneralWarnings]
> SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of
> 
> the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the
> 
> "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
> 
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa,
> 
> Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> 
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=1000.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=1
> bReflectLODLand=1
> bReflectSky=1
> bReflectLODTrees=1
> 
> [VATS]
> bVATSDisable=1
> 
> [Actor]
> fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000


Load your game. Alt tab, edit your .ini (Ugrid = 5, uexterior = 36), save the ini. Alt tab back to the game, open console enter "Refreshini", save the game. Exit your game. Done.


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> You bought more ram and that isn't the problem, that's all.
> http://www.gameskyrim.com/reverting-lower-ugridstoload-value-better-way-t218642.html


I bought more RAM to run more Minecraft mods







It just so happened that it was coming and I figured it'd help it.

The best way to address somebody is directly with the answer or solution to their issue, not with a "go look this up." I appreciate your help, but don't do it in a latent way. And sorry if I seem snippy. It's just rude to not answer questions directly and instead send somebody on an errand when you know the information. I'll let you know I did read the rest of that thread though and oh man, this does seem like a problem.

I've seen some of your pictures and they look nice. Would you share your skyrim.ini and prefs.ini, please?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Would you share your skyrim.ini and prefs.ini, please?


There's nothing special on them, im just running ultra with ugrids 7.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Definitely not awesome but I just love the mod


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> how is the Falskaar mod in progression level? for people (like me) that haven't even done more than 10% of the original game
> 
> I'm planning on checking out the mod after I'm well into Skyrim, unless it fits/scales in pretty well


"- There is no level requirement for this mod. It's designed to scale like Skyrim, so you can dive in right out of Helgen, or play at a higher level. Both should be fine."

Here is the link to the 'Read Me' file...

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37994/?tab=9&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodreadme%2F%3Fid%3D37994&pUp=1


----------



## ACM

Started messing around in Skyrim again.
Testing more mods since getting my new GPU.

Best part I'm still getting 50-60 FPS.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My awesomely stable 300+ Mod skyrim. This is the only slightly game breaking mod I've used: Cites and Town Enhanced. Just can't ignore the beauty.


----------



## BradleyW

That is awesome!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> My awesomely stable 300+ Mod skyrim. This is the only slightly game breaking mod I've used: Cites and Town Enhanced. Just can't ignore the beauty


300 + mods ?









I don't believe I could even find 300 mods I would want, let alone go through the trouble to install and get stable.

If it's not too much trouble, I would be curious to see a list of all 300 + of your mods posted here just to see what they are. Don't get me wrong, your game looks good but...300 + ?
_Really ?!_


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> My awesomely stable 300+ Mod skyrim. This is the only slightly game breaking mod I've used: Cites and Town Enhanced. Just can't ignore the beauty.


How did you get all those trees?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 300 + mods ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I could even find 300 mods I would want, let alone go through the trouble to install and get stable.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, I would be curious to see a list of all 300 + of your mods posted here just to see what they are. Don't get me wrong, your game looks good but...300 + ?
> _Really ?!_


That's some NMM capable mods. I also use all mod that's suggested by Texture Combiner, but lots of them are manually downloaded so it's hard for me to capture all of them. In this pic alone are over 300 already as NMM shows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How did you get all those trees?


Search for Cities and Town enhanced series on Nexus. Very stable and beautiful too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> That's some NMM capable mods. I also use all mod that's suggested by Texture Combiner, but lots of them are manually downloaded so it's hard for me to capture all of them. In this pic alone are over 300 already as NMM shows.
> 
> Search for Cities and Town enhanced series on Nexus. Very stable and beautiful too.


This?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17817/?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yes it has different versions for all cities in skyrim.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Not exactly 300 + mods but more like retextures,as 300 mods is impossible due to the engine beeing limited to 255 esp's.
I know i'm nitpicking a little,but most people won't know this and will start trying to get the most they can install resulting in screwing up the game,saves and all those shenanigans.


----------



## BradleyW

I just deleted all 12GB of my save files for Skyrim. All that work for nothing.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> Not exactly 300 + mods but more like retextures,as 300 mods is impossible due to the engine beeing limited to 255 esp's.
> I know i'm nitpicking a little,but most people won't know this and will start trying to get the most they can install resulting in screwing up the game,saves and all those shenanigans.


Ahh of course. I don't like changing my gameplay too much, I just want to make the game as perfect as possible. Texture, weather, lightning overhaul, those are my things. However, those 255esp limit can be easily bypassed by extracting, combining your mod together. It's not a big deal really.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Yep ofc,but not all people know about what we can do regarding that,combining mods was a awesome thing that the modding community brought us


----------



## Dunan

Some of my updated contributions now using the OpethFeldt6 EMB. This is 44 mods so far and about to install Falksaar (sp?). I plan on getting a 7970 pretty soon, so hopefully any more wont be so hard on my video card.


----------



## Tarnix

Is there a way to make OpethFeldt6 compatible with CoT?


----------



## NapalmV5

very nice guys ^

perfect/autumn of whiterun and a few others


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Is there a way to make OpethFeldt6 compatible with CoT?


Compatible is a relative term in this case. Your game will run, that ENB preset will work. but the final result may not be what the author wanted However if you really like the ENB for its original look why bother installing additional incompatible mod.


----------



## Tarnix

Mainly to have more different "days" and "nights". I'll try without CoT, because it looks rather derpy right now.


----------



## BradleyW

I still can't find the town/city enhancements which match mr.cigars images.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> very nice guys ^
> 
> perfect/autumn of whiterun and a few others


How did you achieve this? Links?


----------



## FloJoe6669

Some i took today.

RealVision ENB (FULL) + Skyrim 2K Textures + Lush Grass + Lush Trees + WATER + Realistic Lighting Overhaul + Climates of Tamriel + Better Dynamic Snow + Dramatic Clouds + AOF HD trees + Skyrim Flora Overhaul + improved rock and mountain textures 4096x + Trees HD Ultra


----------



## Tarnix

I'm not sure what ENB I was using on this one, I'm currently swapping them until it looks okay to me.
I'm testing Downsampling from 2560x1440 to 1290x1080 + SMAA


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How did you achieve this? Links?


perfect whiterun - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12974/

autumn of whiterun - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20335/

complete hq tpc - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801/

unreal cinema enb .182 (old) - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37202/

not in the sss - other whiterun/cities:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19799/

check out all his mods his got more

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/users/3562725/

try one by one and then add one by one and see how much your system can take









edit: forgot to mention also using:

enhanced lights and fx - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27043/


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I still can't find the town/city enhancements which match mr.cigars images.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19799/?
Here you go, I was confused a bit, too much name to remember lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> unreal cinema enb .182 (old) - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37202/


Good man!


----------



## Tarnix

How can I find out what is making skyrim stutter/freeze when it loads things? it doesn't happen with ENB off. I tried several presets, they all do it.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Good man!


Unreal Warfare - UnrealWarfare

ahhh well nice to meet you! and thanks for unreal cinema enb

i havent used an enb in a long time but your enb is the first i like and to my surprise it stabilizes the game

whatever you are doing there.. kudos and keep it up!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> Unreal Warfare - UnrealWarfare
> 
> ahhh well nice to meet you! and thanks for unreal cinema enb
> 
> i havent used an enb in a long time but your enb is the first i like and to my surprise it stabilizes the game
> 
> whatever you are doing there.. kudos and keep it up!


Thanks!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## BradleyW

Things are acting strange here. Almost all my mods don't seem to work. No visual changes. ENB's also don't seem to work? Any idea why?
Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

^ You need to download a proper version of d3d9.dll from here and copy it into your skyrim folder.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> ^ You need to download a proper version of d3d9.dll from here and copy it into your skyrim folder.


There seems to be a lot of them?


----------



## zatoichi

it depends on the enb your using, look at the read me the enb came with or on the download page the enb was on


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just pick the one that's suggested by the ENB author.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> it depends on the enb your using, look at the read me the enb came with or on the download page the enb was on


I am using realvision performance edition but it is beating the hell out of my 7970's as low as 30fps.


----------



## zatoichi

you need this d3d9.dll
http://www.enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0168.htm

make sure you turn off all aa in skyrim


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks, but sadly I can't get these enb's to look anything like advertised. I just can't get my skyrim to look wonderful like you guy's for the life of me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Where the frick did you get that grass mod, and water ever ENB/lighting mod you are using. That looks epic! Please share!


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hate you so much AS07! lol. Beautiful. Grass looks soooo soft


----------



## zatoichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks, but sadly I can't get these enb's to look anything like advertised. I just can't get my skyrim to look wonderful like you guy's for the life of me.


did you also change your skyrim.ini settings?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I'm using RealVision Option A too (The one that's made exclusively for Cot and RLO). I don't know about the performance pack but the first thing I did was turn off all in-game AA (this causes bug, disables some enb modules), AF (already implemented in ENB). Turn AmbientOcclusion off (The performance hit didn't worth it).


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Where the frick did you get that grass mod, and water ever ENB/lighting mod you are using. That looks epic! Please share!


The grass mod is mine but is still WIP, the same for the ENB preset (based on Opethfeldt's one) and the custom weather mod.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> did you also change your skyrim.ini settings?


Yes (I think). But any enb I try, or mod just looks crap compared to every image I see of skyrim.


----------



## BradleyW

How do I fix CFX for ENB's without using assassins crred profile?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zatoichi*
> 
> did you also change your skyrim.ini settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes (I think). But any enb I try, or mod just looks crap compared to every image I see of skyrim.
Click to expand...

Okay. First. Be sure that you read the README of every mod you are using
second: If you want to get serious into modding skyrim, use a mod loader/organizer (Wrye Bash, Nexus Mod Manager (beh, not too awesome) or others). These will make sure your mods are properly loaded. Also use BOSS to auto-sort most of them.
Third: ENB Preset themselves are useless without a proper dll to use them. It's available on the official ENB website (the author specifically prohibits re-uploading the dlls on NexuxMods).
Each preset is made using a certain version (because versions changes fast, and differs in various ways from a version to another, and making non-buggy presets takes a long time) and you should, if not *must*, use the version it was made for.

That being out of the way...
Read carefully the information messages when you download the ENB preset. Some requires specific skyrim settings.
However, the *most* essential one is:
SkyrimPrefs.ini

Code:



Code:


[Display]
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1

You NEED that one. Otherwise, yeah it will "look like nothing".

Also, some of the stunning screenshots here are taken using "unplayable" setups and shouldn't be taken as an ultimate goal with only a single 7970.

If you want to take the time, a good way to get a decent "base" to work on, is the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project ( S.T.E.P.)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> The grass mod is mine but is still WIP, the same for the ENB preset (based on Opethfeldt's one) and the custom weather mod.


Custom weather mod? As in CoT?

Either way, you sir are a god!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Custom weather mod? As in CoT?
> 
> Either way, you sir are a god!


Yes but im only tweaking a few vanilla weathers, not creating new ones.


----------



## Mhill2029

Don't own Skyrim myself, but on behalf of a friend any of you know a way round this 4GB memory limit? It's really restrictive and causes crashes to desktop. I was under the impression the latest patch used a 64bit executable.....hmm.


----------



## Baasha

Finally got around to playing Dragonborn!

The Optimizer Texture mod really works great with minimal hit on visual fidelity!





BradleyW --> Check out this ENB (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936/?) and follow the instructions to see the list of mods that are ENB friendly as well as using the correct DLL etc. The game is so much more fun because of ENB. There is no way I'd still play Skyrim if it weren't for ENB.


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## Dorkseid

I created a new character today...I've decided to play through Skyrim as Herobrine:



Aside from the main quest and any side quests, he's going to visit every mine in Skyrim, kill everyone there and mine all the ore. Because that's what Herobrine would do.









The game already has pickaxes but I thought he needed his own special equipment, so I made him a 2-handed pickaxe:



...and a weaponized shovel:



Let the fun begin...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> this mod also in the screenshots:
> 
> Whiterun Forest Bigger and Better - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21518/
> 
> added mods:
> 
> forested skyrim - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22733/
> 
> more forests - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24307/
> 
> AOF HD Tree LOD 4k - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24364/
> 
> City Forests and Landscape V2 trees - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9558/
> 
> ini settings:
> 
> uGridsToLoad=7
> iNumHWThreads=11
> uExterior Cell Buffer=72
> uInterior Cell Buffer=6
> rest of the settings at 2x ultra and more
> 
> 5x followers (miria/erniel/sooji/ebony warrior/dzaku or smtg like that)
> 
> unplayable ? check out the fps counter


I would recommend to anyone wanting to keep this game playable and be riddled with crashes later on, to stick with uGrids 5, despite what some high-profile sites have said. I read somewhere that the engine is not meant to go higher for regular play and using 7+ WILL corrupt the game. Now that the game has been out for over a year, they've been able to see the effects of increasing uGrids. I'll link the article later if I find it.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I would recommend to anyone wanting to keep this game playable and be riddled with crashes later on, to stick with uGrids 5, despite what some high-profile sites have said. I read somewhere that the engine is not meant to go higher for regular play and using 7+ WILL corrupt the game. Now that the game has been out for over a year, they've been able to see the effects of increasing uGrids. I'll link the article later if I find it.


I've heard that from several reliable sources now, and since I just got it playable again thanks to the Texture Optimizer I'm not taking too many chances...


----------



## Jeffs0418




----------



## Jeffs0418




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I've heard that from several reliable sources now, and since I just got it playable again thanks to the Texture Optimizer I'm not taking too many chances...


Likewise. I've lost uite a few characters. All of which were at ug7. I will keep that at 5 and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffs0418*


That looks a lot like Justin Timberlake, as seen on that Family Guy episode, except for the outfit of course....


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I created a new character today...I've decided to play through Skyrim as Herobrine:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the main quest and any side quests, he's going to visit every mine in Skyrim, kill everyone there and mine all the ore. Because that's what Herobrine would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game already has pickaxes but I thought he needed his own special equipment, so I made him a 2-handed pickaxe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a weaponized shovel:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin...


You know there's a Notched Pickaxe in Skyrim? It's an easter egg relating to Minecraft.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You know there's a Notched Pickaxe in Skyrim? It's an easter egg relating to Minecraft.


Yeah, I'll have Herobrine go get it eventually, it's a pain to climb up there.

Anyone ever do a decent mod adding exploding creepers? I'm tempted to try...


----------



## Durquavian

Just thought I would add in some help for AMD users. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490 This patch program if you will, allows for better x87 processing on AMD Bulldozer/Vishera/Trinity. So far as I can tell it helps make the engine much smoother but isn't going to add say 100% performance. Just download ver 2.0 and run it. Click the enable to disabled, you want it to say DISABLED to make the x87 instruction set work. Originally found to help with HWbot scores.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Also, some of the stunning screenshots here are taken using "unplayable" setups and shouldn't be taken as an ultimate goal with only a single 7970.


Every screenshot I take is done with a playable setup on an overclocked i5 3570k and R7950 (and by playable I mean a minimum of 30FPS downsampled from 2560x1440, and minimum 50 FPS at my native resolution of 1920x1080),


Downsampled from 2560x1440
Skyrim Launcher settings at Ultra with AF, AA & V-Sync disabled (they are handled by ENB) and Shadows at High (with ENB Detailed Shadows, and the right settings, you do not even need Shadows at High, you can bump them down to Medium).
Tree and Grass rendering distance maxed.
Particles rendered increased.
2-4k resolution textures (optimized all above 2k). 
Unreal Cinema ENB.

My mod list is listed below:



Spoiler: Lifeshield's Mod List



*[World]*

*Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized**

*No stretching**

*Better Dynamic Snow**

*SMIM**

*Skyrim HD**

*Serious HD**

*Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak**

*AoF Detailed Mountains**

*High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains**

*Hectrol Caves Deluxe**

*Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture**

*Skyrim Flora Overhaul**

*Trees HD**

*Ultimate Lush Overhaul**

*Natural Grass**

*W.A.T.E.R**

*Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)**

*Real Snow**

*Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)*

*Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)*

*Vibrant Auroras**

*Realistic Smoke and Embers**

*Quality Snowflakes**

*HD Enhanced Terrain**

*Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition **

*HiRes Legible Road Signs**

*HQ Towns and Villages**

*AoF Farmhouses**

*Chimneys for Skyrim **

*Visible Windows**

*Windmills Resized**

*Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ**

*Beautiful Whiterun**

*Revamped Exterior Fog**

*Lightning During Storms**

*Distant Decal Fix**

*Solstheim Landscape**

*Dramatic Clouds**

*Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs**

*[Interiors]*

*Detailed Rugs**

*Design of the Nords Banners**

*Detailed Chests**

*Septim HD**

*High Quality Skyrim Map V2**

*Better Bedrolls*

*HD Baskets Retex*

*HD Linens*

*HD Misc*

*HD Ore and Ingots*

*HD Sacks*

*High Quality Food and Ingredients*

*Not Really HD Keys*

*Not Really HD Display Case*

*Real Effect Candle*

*Realistic Instruments*

*Realistic Paper*

*Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar*

*Lockpick Inventory Model*

*Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored*

*[Dungeons]*

*Re-Defined Dungeons**

*Ultimate HD Torch**

*New Thinner Torch**

*Ruins Clutter**

*Dragon Glyphs HD**

*Better Bones*

*Ash Pile Retex*

*Intricate Spider Webs*

*Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines*

*Mystery Modders Shrines*

*[NPC's + Animals]*

*Better Beast Races**

*Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack**

*Bellyaches Dragon Replacer**

*Bloody Dragon Bones**

*Beast Skeletons**

*83 Willows 101 Bugs HD**

*Pondfish Retexture*

*Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement*

*Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak*

*Frost Atronach Retex*

*AIMP Antz in my Pantz*

*New Children*

*Thanatos Dragon*

*HD Rabbits Plus*

*Birds of Skyrim*

*Birds and Flocks*

*Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture*

*[Character]*

*XCE Xenius Character Enhancement**

*XCE Dawnguard**

*DIMONIZED - UNP* NSFW*

*Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP)*

*CoverKhajlits**

*Better Males (Face & Body)* NSFW*

*Beards**

*No More Blocky Faces**

*Better Freckles**

*Brows**

*Eyebrows Match Hair**

*Natural Eyes**

*AoF Believable Hair **

*More Realistic Hair**

*XCE - Warpaint and Dirt**

*High Res Tints for Beasts**

*Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips & High res Tint Masks**

*Realistic Teeth *Download patch for EEO as well*

*Female Vampires have Fangs**

*Etheral Elven Overhaul**

*Realistic Teeth EEO Patch**

*Lovely Hairstyles*

*Apachii Sky Hair*

*Temptress Race*

*[Animations]*

*FNIS**

*Better Turn and Pose plus Fix**

*Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix**

*dD No Spinning Death Animation**

*No Twitching Dragon Animation**

*New Animation for Running with Bow**

*Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle!)*

*Pretty Female Idles*

*Pretty Sit Idle*

*New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS)*

*Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle only)*

*Zweihander (Male, only install 2hand idle)*

***Run FNIS!*

*[Misc Attire]*

*Cloaks of Skyrim**

*Winter is Coming**

*Improved NPC Clothing**

*Wear Circlets with Hoods**

*Better Circlets HQ**

*Jewels of the Nord**

*Hoods with Hair*

*Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile*

*Mask of Blades*

*KDCirclets*

*Auryn Pendant*

*[Armour]*

*Immersive Armours**

*aMidianBorn Book of Silence**

*Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement**

*Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood**

*Horse Armour for Skyrim**

*Nightingale Prime HD**

*Perfect Legionnaire plus Gladius & Shield**

*Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask **

*Shield of Ysgramor**

*Improved Closed Faced Helmets**

*Mantle of the Silverhand*

*Dread Hunter & Huntress Armour*

*Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*

*LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*

*Medusa Armour*

*Mystic Elven Armour HD*

*Sovngarde Steel + High Res*

*Triss Armour Retextured*

*Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch*

*[Weapons]*

*Immersive Weapons**

*Unique Uniques**

*aMidianBorn Book of Silence**

*Greatsword Sheathes**

*Enchantment Effect Replacer**

*Improved Weapon Impact Effects**

*Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows**

*Jaysus Swords*

*Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*

*Elemental Staffs 4k*

*Hell Sword*

*Magicka Sabers*

*Crainte Vormir*

*OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*

*Alternate Blade of Woe*

*[Followers]*

*83Willows Jenassa**

*UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul*

*Convenient Horses*

*[Fix]*

*Compatibility Patches*

*[Effects]*

*Enhanced Lights and FX**

*Interior Dungeon Fog Remover**

*Cinematic Fire Effects**

*Ultimate HD Fire Effects**

*Finer Dust*

*Deadly Spell Impacts**

*No Radial Blur**

*Candlelight Toggle**

*Footprints**

*Shooting Stars**

*Rainbows**

*Burn Freeze Shock Effects**

*Enhanced Blood Texture* NSFW*

*[Interfaces]*

*High Quality 3D Map**

*A Quality World Map**

*Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather**

*Skill Interface Retexture**

*SkyUI**

*iHUD**

*Simple Crosshair**

*Smaller Cursor**

*Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache**

*[Misc]*

*Enhanced Third Person Camera (Recommended to push the character to the side of the crosshair if you use Tilt Shift Depth of Fi*



I can achieve pretty high quality shots (well no one has ever said they look bad anyway) running my game this way.



Spoiler: Screenshots

































Really, even with a good quality graphical standard, the game only becomes unplayable if you are playing on unrealistically maxed out (and unnecessary) graphical settings and do not optimize your setup, ENB & mods properly.


----------



## jim2point0

ENB + 4K + dat grass will punish some systems... but it's annoying when people think that every Skyrim screenshot is from unplayable settings.

Besides, who actually plays the game anyway? Thought people only took screenshots seeing as teh gameplay is so terrible =)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> ...it's annoying when people think that every Skyrim screenshot is from unplayable settings.


This was pretty much what I was getting at. You don't need to punish your machine to make the game look good or to take good screenshots. Knowledge is power.


----------



## newone757

All my shots are playable too. Im too lazy to change all my settings JUST for a screenshot. You're lucky if I hide my menus for the shot lol

In areas while using dat grass it does drop to to about 26 fps at times but I take that sacrifice because I love the way it looks.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Lol can't imagine how could one make their Skyrim unplayable. The only way that I know of is overloading your textures with those ultra ultra HD ones, which is meaningless really. Also Skyrim modding is really simple and friendly thanks to its awesome modding community







remember when I was playing around with GTAIV, that was way more complicated compared to Skyrim, sitting all night trying to edit that TimeCycle b**** anyone?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol can't imagine how could one make their Skyrim unplayable. The only way that I know of is overloading your textures with those ultra ultra HD ones, which is meaningless really. Also Skyrim modding is really simple and friendly thanks to its awesome modding community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember when I was playing around with GTAIV, that was way more complicated compared to Skyrim, sitting all night trying to edit that TimeCycle b**** anyone?


I've never played GTAIV. It lost it's appeal to me after San Andreas.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well I love it so much. It was the one that changed my prejudice against ENB. Truly a masterpiece I must say


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol can't imagine how could one make their Skyrim unplayable.












GTX670 (overclocked)



And 25-30fps at only 720p




High density Grass + HQ SSAO + HQ Shadows = overkill


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Ha ha with ENB you can literally make anything unplayable if you WANT e.g. GTA SA


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol can't imagine how could one make their Skyrim unplayable. The only way that I know of is overloading your textures with those ultra ultra HD ones, which is meaningless really.


Its honestly not that hard. Apply a heavy ENB like K ENB w/ ambient occlusion and DoF, a grass mod like Dat Grass, and some decent texture mods at a native resolution of 2560x1440 and most peoples systems would fall on their face in a lot of areas.

The 1440p makes a huge difference. I hooked my pc to my 50 inch tv a couple weeks ago at 1080p with the an ENB, dat grass, and texture mods and it kept framerates in high 30's to low 40's in the heavy grass areas. On my 1440p monitor I'm in the mid 20's in the same area. Both look fantastic but the 1440p has way better clarity when both are at typical viewing distances for the screen size


----------



## Mr.Cigar

No it's not like that. What I meant was if you didn't overload your Vram or put Skyrim engine to its limit (3.1G Ram) or messed up your save with a ridiculous amount of untested scripts, you wouldn't have any problem. I myself consider any ENB that cut your DPS down to an unplayable level is useless. Why? Because there's always a way to achieve the same look without that much performance sacrifice, that's the basic element of ENB. Nothing is guaranteed when people goes against logic and common senses, like a 1kB program can be a machine killer when it's programmed by an *******. Know your machine and stop blaming the mods, that's all I meant.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Know your machines limits and stop blaming the mods.


Is how I would have worded it. Same end result though.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> No it's not like that. What I meant was if you didn't overload your Vram or put Skyrim engine to its limit (3.1G Ram) or messed up your save with a ridiculous amount of untested scripts, you wouldn't have any problem. I myself consider any ENB that cut your DPS down to an unplayable level is useless. Why? Because there's always a way to achieve the same look without that much performance sacrifice, that's the basic element of ENB. Nothing is guaranteed when people goes against logic and common senses, like a 1kB program can be a machine killer when it's programmed by an *******. Know your machine and stop blaming the mods, that's all I meant.


My point was that is is quite easy to make Skyrim unplayable after you said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol can't imagine how could one make their Skyrim unplayable.


not that you should


----------



## Mr.Cigar

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> My point was that is is quite easy to make Skyrim unplayable after you said
> not that you should


As I said not only skyrim but any game can be made unplayable if people are really that insane.
However I hope you got my point now. Expressing idea in foreign language can be really that hard sometimes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Okay. First. Be sure that you read the README of every mod you are using
> second: If you want to get serious into modding skyrim, use a mod loader/organizer (Wrye Bash, Nexus Mod Manager (beh, not too awesome) or others). These will make sure your mods are properly loaded. Also use BOSS to auto-sort most of them.
> Third: ENB Preset themselves are useless without a proper dll to use them. It's available on the official ENB website (the author specifically prohibits re-uploading the dlls on NexuxMods).
> Each preset is made using a certain version (because versions changes fast, and differs in various ways from a version to another, and making non-buggy presets takes a long time) and you should, if not *must*, use the version it was made for.
> 
> That being out of the way...
> Read carefully the information messages when you download the ENB preset. Some requires specific skyrim settings.
> However, the *most* essential one is:
> SkyrimPrefs.ini
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Display]
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
> 
> You NEED that one. Otherwise, yeah it will "look like nothing".
> 
> Also, some of the stunning screenshots here are taken using "unplayable" setups and shouldn't be taken as an ultimate goal with only a single 7970.
> 
> If you want to take the time, a good way to get a decent "base" to work on, is the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project ( S.T.E.P.)


Thanks. I know all this. I've been modding Skyrim since the first mods came out! Also, why does everyone think I have a single 7970? It says CFX!


----------



## Lifeshield

Anyhow... pics!!!


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX670 (overclocked)
> 
> 
> 
> And 25-30fps at only 720p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High density Grass + HQ SSAO + HQ Shadows = overkill


There is no such thing as overkill! This is OCN









Can I try your grass mod? All I get to look at are Lupines.

Here is my config:


----------



## Jeffs0418

Just playing at 1600 x 900 with my weak hardware. Everything on high and ultra shadows 2x AA, 8x AF, FXAA off. 35+ FPS playability.
Still looks good IMHO.


----------



## Vakturion

Just started playing skyrim again, but I've built my dream machine and would like to spice things up a bit.

I've got 2x GTX780 @ 1440p and want to know where to get started, sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong spot.

I have no idea what ENB's are, I'm fine at installing mods.

Thanks , Vak.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> Just started playing skyrim again, but I've built my dream machine and would like to spice things up a bit.
> 
> I've got 2x GTX780 @ 1440p and want to know where to get started, sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong spot.
> 
> I have no idea what ENB's are, I'm fine at installing mods.
> 
> Thanks , Vak.


Forget ENB, read this first.


----------



## gionight

*Mr.Cigar>>>*
Quote:


> Forget ENB


What???









Here is some quick screenshots comparison Skyrim with and without ENB, the difference is like one console's generation, it's just insane








I will post my proper pics at the next page .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/wxlp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/yckz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/q9b2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/3zhw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/2gfc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/nwwx.jpg/


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Save the best for last. The guy sounded like he wanna know everything about Skyrim modding so I just gave him the best guide out there. Picking an ENB preset shouldn't be a problem once he finished reading that guide I think.
See my sign for more details. Of course I know what ENB is man


----------



## wanako

Guys, check this out:
http://www.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38649/


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Guys, check this out:
> http://www.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38649/


Hmm.. really interesting.. yet it says it's only for 0.193 DLL! Most of the ENBs out there are using an older version (I'm using 0.168)!!

Hopefully the ENB mods will be updated for the new(er) DLLs but if someone can use this mod and confirm that it is actually useful, it may be worth trying.


----------



## HesterDW

How can I add a vignette to Skyrim. Like shading in the corners of the screen? I searched Skyrim vignette but all I find is black bars.

Like this


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> How can I add a vignette to Skyrim. Like shading in the corners of the screen? I searched Skyrim vignette but all I find is black bars.
> 
> Like this


This may be useful, for Beautiful Skyrim:

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=499

Quote: To enable Vignette open enfeffect.fx and set #define HD6_VIGNETTE. To disable Vignette set //#define HD6_VIGNETTE.

EDIT: Props to Lifeshield for extensive ENB expertise


----------



## newone757

Few boring shots


----------



## Sethy666

Not boring at all... they have nice composition and mood


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Not boring at all... they have nice composition and mood


Thanks a lot!


----------



## HesterDW

I don't do ENB justice in these shots. Man I love PC.


----------



## Antuna

my god this is why pc gaming is so much better than *shudders*consoles *shudders*


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hmm.. really interesting.. yet it says it's only for 0.193 DLL! Most of the ENBs out there are using an older version (I'm using 0.168)!!
> 
> Hopefully the ENB mods will be updated for the new(er) DLLs but if someone can use this mod and confirm that it is actually useful, it may be worth trying.


Just did some tests:

The Wilds ENB v0139



The Wilds ENB v0193 + ENB Booster



Holy. Stinking. CRAP! Look at this! It knocked off HALF!! of my RAM usage!!








Yeah, it obliterated The Wilds ENB and there will be no way in hell I can salvage it, but look at those gains! That is absolutely incredible! Boris is a godblessed madman!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> This may be useful, for Beautiful Skyrim:
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=499
> 
> Quote: To enable Vignette open enfeffect.fx and set #define HD6_VIGNETTE. To disable Vignette set //#define HD6_VIGNETTE.
> 
> EDIT: Props to Lifeshield for extensive ENB expertise


It depends on the enbeffect.fx file used. With the HD6 file you have to alter the vignette settings to determine if its a round vignette or letterbox vignette. This is made easier in my version of the enbeffect.fx as I have enablers setup for both versions.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Just did some tests:
> 
> The Wilds ENB v0139
> 
> 
> 
> The Wilds ENB v0193 + ENB Booster
> 
> 
> 
> Holy. Stinking. CRAP! Look at this! It knocked off HALF!! of my RAM usage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it obliterated The Wilds ENB and there will be no way in hell I can salvage it, but look at those gains! That is absolutely incredible! Boris is a godblessed madman!!


That's a huge chunk or ram saved but to be honest the first ENB looks WAY better, much more natural looking. The second screen has too much of a red hue to it.


----------



## Lifeshield

The red hue is easily fixable. Just disable the settings that the old version didn't have and then enable and edit them one at a time until you re-capture the original setup.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> How can I add a vignette to Skyrim. Like shading in the corners of the screen? I searched Skyrim vignette but all I find is black bars.


SweetFX has a vignette option. Works quite well and you can configure it to your tastes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> SweetFX has a vignette option. Works quite well and you can configure it to your tastes.


Or, if using an ENB with a HD6 enbeffect.fx file, you can edit the settings of the black bar vignette to round vignette.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's a huge chunk or ram saved but to be honest the first ENB looks WAY better, much more natural looking. The second screen has too much of a red hue to it.


Yeah, I know. There's no way I'd stick with that second pic. I'm going to try to fix it, or try to find a new setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> The red hue is easily fixable. Just disable the settings that the old version didn't have and then enable and edit them one at a time until you re-capture the original setup.


Thanks. That could take quite a while though. lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yeah, I know. There's no way I'd stick with that second pic. I'm going to try to fix it, or try to find a new setup.
> Thanks. That could take quite a while though. lol.


If you want to be my guinea pig you can try out my version of Unreal Cinema running 0.193. You'll need to download the main *Unreal Cinema ENB* profile from Skyrim Nexus then install the following enbseries.ini and enblocal.ini after (overwriting when prompted).

Unreal Cinema 0.193 upgrade files.zip 3k .zip file


Note that is set up for AMD GPU. If you're running Nvidia I believe your settings in enblocal should be...



> [WINDOW]
> ForceBorderless=false
> ForceBorderlessFullscreen=true
> 
> [MEMORY]
> ExpandSystemMemoryX64=true
> ReduceSystemMemoryUsage=true
> DisableDriverMemoryManager=false


You can download the enblocal file from Skyrim Nexus that is specific to your setup. It's at *ENB Boost*.

There are some inconsistencies that I am aware of (like lens flare effects being way over the top), that are yet to be adjusted. You can adjust them yourself in enbseries.ini or via the GUI by pressing Shift+Enter and reduce Intensity settings for Lens Reflection. There are also some additional effects to go in yet that will be in the final file.

This is just my current work in progress and is as of yet unfinished. Thought I'd share it as it is for now though seems some people have asked if I am updating etc. Good way to get more people testing it before final release.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want to be my guinea pig you can try out my version of Unreal Cinema running 0.193. You'll need to download the main *Unreal Cinema ENB* profile from Skyrim Nexus then install the following enbseries.ini and enblocal.ini after (overwriting when prompted).
> 
> Unreal Cinema 0.193 upgrade files.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> 
> Note that is set up for AMD GPU. If you're running Nvidia I believe your settings in enblocal should be...
> 
> You can download the enblocal file from Skyrim Nexus that is specific to your setup. It's at *ENB Boost*.
> 
> There are some inconsistencies that I am aware of (like lens flare effects being way over the top), that are yet to be adjusted. You can adjust them yourself in enbseries.ini or via the GUI by pressing Shift+Enter and reduce Intensity settings for Lens Reflection. There are also some additional effects to go in yet that will be in the final file.
> 
> This is just my current work in progress and is as of yet unfinished. Thought I'd share it as it is for now though seems some people have asked if I am updating etc. Good way to get more people testing it before final release.


Cool, sure I'll try it out for you.


----------



## newone757

im def gonna test that


----------



## Lifeshield

Cool, just be aware that there are things that need changing. I'm experimenting a little at the moment.

If you do spot something really out of place I'm not aware of (don't mention lens flares of any kind, I'm aware of all them being very in your face currently, it will be fixed later), then please do let me know.


----------



## newone757

Making a new Redguard. Trying to decide if I should go full dreads or a dread-hawk. I feel like dread hawk is more interesting but full dreads looks more natural/real and believable. But if I want to use the two handed weapons they clip on the full dreads. Hmmm


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Making a new Redguard. Trying to decide if I should go full dreads or a dread-hawk. I feel like dread hawk is more interesting but full dreads looks more natural/real and believable. But if I want to use the two handed weapons they clip on the full dreads. Hmmm


On the plus side, the dread-hawk conveys the whole berserker image, which fits well with wicked 2-handed weapons.


----------



## Tarnix

I will test whenever nexus is done breaking their damn download system.. Can't download anything


----------



## Dorkseid

One downside I've noticed about 0.193 is that it just having the dll in my Skyrim folder kills the Creation Kit...it won't even start fully, crashes right away unless I temporarily remove the d3d9.dll. This never happened with 0.182, anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I will test whenever nexus is done breaking their damn download system.. Can't download anything


Is it every server? They posted something about enduring DDoS attacks on their homepage, but I've had no problem with any server I choose (usually whatever's the first option). I sometimes have problems with the European locations but not often.

Just tested, got the Vivid landscapes and aMidianBorn Whiterun with no problem...


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> On the plus side, the dread-hawk conveys the whole berserker image, which fits well with wicked 2-handed weapons.


Hmm, Berserker. I like it


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I will test whenever nexus is done breaking their damn download system.. Can't download anything


Yeah, earlier today I had issues using the "Download with manager" button. I had to manually add mods to NMM instead. Now that button works but NMM is buggy and asks me to login every time I start the mod manager.


----------



## ATSi

Bit of Falskarr


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> One downside I've noticed about 0.193 is that it just having the dll in my Skyrim folder kills the Creation Kit...it won't even start fully, crashes right away unless I temporarily remove the d3d9.dll. This never happened with 0.182, anyone know of a fix for this?


Use the Injector instead of the wrapper. That way ENB will only start when you launch the Injector rather than every time you launch the game.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Use the Injector instead of the wrapper. That way ENB will only start when you launch the Injector rather than every time you launch the game.


You know what, I think I will. I used to use the injector but I switched to wrapper for convenience, I guess I have to stop being lazy...









Thanks


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok im jumping back into this game for another run at modding. quick question - Climates of Tamriel or Realistic Lighting Overhaul? for lowest chance of crashes/incompatibility


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ok im jumping back into this game for another run at modding. quick question - Climates of Tamriel or Realistic Lighting Overhaul? for lowest chance of crashes/incompatibility


Climates of Tamriel is actually quite stable. The biggest problrem with is, is getting ENB preset creators to support it. A lot of the major ENBs out there are not made for CoT.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Climates of Tamriel is actually quite stable. The biggest problrem with is, is getting ENB preset creators to support it. A lot of the major ENBs out there are not made for CoT.


yeah thought so, nope going to stick with RLO then, as I plan on experimenting with various ENBs. thanks mate


----------



## Vakturion

Just got my first ENB, no idea what I'm doing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Looks OK, but the dark nights are going to make it hard to play in D:
Still getting 60 frames, so that's cool too.

Using RealVision ENB.


----------



## gionight

Here is another Epic pictures set from me .
Not edited by any means , almost all screenshots were taken with my latest 0.157v .
I think it's a best set I have made so far








Enjoy.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/7z4q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/qmme.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/ogzb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/rbq3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/imr8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/orgf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/1ep0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/x3lq.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/php9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/xmum.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/w8mc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/9154.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/e0qf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/qlez.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/ouwy.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/0nru.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/sldd.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dtvs.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/xq23.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/d08q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/i0w0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/f3j0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/35ns.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/yxod.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/qpo6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/oxiz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/fcd9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/stpu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/3esh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/973c.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/ppi7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/l1uz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/d5bz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/q6fa.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/6331.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/ltfv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/7wxp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/jgl2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/rxf8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/lwkr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/0hq7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/y45v.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/51cj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/rvl4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/pkw5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/u6vt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/15bq.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/vlgq.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/guzm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/uakp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/l9fn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/hx0r.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/i9ym.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/9ynv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/vnb0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/lkca.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/ngkt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/h43w.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/52c4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/acl5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/vbt8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/6opl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/3bpt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/vwpr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/a8b0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/46n0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/yrk4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/msri.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/vtld.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/b6au.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/38qn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/1l2m.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/6q92.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/tesv2013060221155306.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/1tw5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/f77u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/26ko.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/0tho.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/tesv2013020121411457.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/qjw5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/02tt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/gdl6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/zn85.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/ef3d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/4jge.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/4gvx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/tesv2013052900031926.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/fgoo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/25k8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/8m4f.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/j0rw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/apkp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/o7wp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/s3os.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/vw5s.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/tesv2013053120463077.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/b86f.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/oprv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/4v75.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/i7ob.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/k3m5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/kzk3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/notb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/owo2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/lxcx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/g5q0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/tcdt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/3pj2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/o3u3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/tixp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/g3w6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/svci.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/8j51.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/ycfn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/orhr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/bgk8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/gdxg.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/1awg.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/8ndp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/b95y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/q0z5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/2aeh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/tesv2013060314001221.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/e7by.jpg/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

As usual Gionight, AMAZING pictures!


----------



## BillOhio

Most of your composition is pretty much perfect too... impressive.


----------



## Jhors2

Gionight, any chance at a mods list?







Excellent work!


----------



## gtarmanrob

nice Gio, very nice. that your own ENB still?

I broke my game and it hasn't even started!







cant make my character at the beginning, just CTD when I change race. assuming its one of the character mods I have installed. PITA game haha

edit: sweet! haha was just The Eyes of Beauty causing the crash. back to playing


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> Gionight, any chance at a mods list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *Maian, KingKwentyne, Eiennohi, Wanako*>>>
> 
> Thank you guys , really appreciate your positive response and glad that you like this pictures set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really time consuming and if you consider the amount of time I already spent tweaking, screeshoting in this particular game and still at 24 level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting harder and harder to enjoy screenshoting process, but it's worth it anyway.
> 
> *Baasha*>>>
> Thank you my friend , always glad to see you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right hardware and even ENB 's versions doesn't matter that much, it's almost the same as if someone told you that your pictures are this good because you are using expensive pencils or gouache. And there is no need to underestimate yourself, you can do screenshots at the same quality if not better than I do, the only thing I can recommend you is in this simple steps: First of all, you need charismatic hero (male or female doesn't matter) then for outdoors push all settings to the maximum including uGrid's ones and ENB's , for interior shots I would recommend decrease shadows drawing distant to 2000-1000 in Skyrim ini's. Experiment with camera angles , FOV settings , find some good interior/exterior places with interesting lighting/shadows/view and cleverly position your char there, play with contrasts in the scene, try to capture some interesting face expression for a portraits, or capture a sense of dynamic in actions shots , you will learn to make good composition in the process.
> And almost forgot, you will need a good reaction to timely hit console "~" key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will become very satisfying when you see a progress in your work, I told you all this as a real life painter myself , sure it doesn't have the same Great feel as drawing a real picture but it's not that stressful and time-consuming as well, in my opinion creativity is in all of us, you just need to discover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about my system specs : two evga GTX 570SC in SLI , i7 920-4ghz , 6gb Corsair Dominator, monitor resolution 1680x1050, everything is more than playable almost always constant 60fps without some crazy grass mods and uGrids adjustment, in other words what you see in my pics is how it looks in real time without any tricks, I wouldn't bother taking shots if I had some ENB's problems or had something to hide .
> 
> *Here is the links to almost all major mods I am using and my Plugins list*:
> 
> Female face texture is removed from nexus long time ago and the male textures are a mix from old mods which I really don't remember
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666 Calientes SLIM NeverNude v3.2.3
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2841 Realistic Skin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5941 Coverkhajiits by mrLenski
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4188 Hair mods
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24273 Ethereal Elven Overhaul by nuska ( just recently start using it, had to sacrifice my good old wood elf's look)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35474/? The Ningheim Race by Seren4XX
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21602 Lunari Race UNP version (two chars blond and red-hair )
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20172 Epic Elves by zzjay ( completely changed meshies with textures. The only thing left, it's this mod name)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10168 ApachiiSkyHair
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6709 DIMONIZED UNP (for all custom races, the max version quality wise)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28946 Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture (also for UNP custom races)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3589 Natural Eyes
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11954 Pretty Female Idles (the least animeish one) Hate anything anime related .
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13722 The Eyes Of Beauty by Gabriel Mailhot
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363 HD-Beards by Hvergelmir
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4283 High Res Warpaint and Dirtmaps for Men by Geonox
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977 XCE - Warpaint and Dirt (don't have it installed but looks quiet good)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=689 Detailed Lips by Xenius
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307 AOF Believable Hair Texture
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268 WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2674 if you don't have Bethesda HD pack for some unknown reasons
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141 mixed with older versions of the same mod
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60 Enhanced Blood Textures by dDefinder
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146 landscape textures
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=114 Chris2012s Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2552 HQ College of Winterhold
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147 Re-Defined Dungeons by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3467 HQ Towns and Villages by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6178 Inside the Nebula by Kriskos
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4910 Dramatic Clouds Ultra by Anarin
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8562 More Rain by Zappoo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10431 Directors Tools by Artisanix
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8328 More Snow by zappoo
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/836 Realistic Smoke and Embers by isoku
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9571 Remove Ambient Interior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9930 Revamped Exterior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12454 Dark Dungeons for ENB
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27043 Enhanced Lights and FX can't use it but still a Great mod
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655 Static Mesh Improvement Mod by Brumbek
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1546 Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802 Climates Of Tamriel (you will need special ENB for this beast)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3621 Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14950 Convenient Horses by Alek
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17723 Birds of Skyrim by Qasiermo (old version)
> 
> ARMOR and Weapons
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24684 You can install this UNP Clothing compilation and don't bother with other UNP clothing listed below
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7736 Layer Bikini
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25389 Sweet and Sexy Lingerie shop CBBE
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5727 Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15494 Dread Knight Weapon Set
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7807 Vernon Roche - Ves - THE WITCHER 2
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5588 The Witcher 2 Models by LordOfWar
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18008 Ashara Princess of the Woods for UNP
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20415 Brokefoot UNP Mashup Compilation
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909 aMidianBorn Book of Silence
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5135 Triss Outfitt
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9198 Skyrim Witcher Experience by AlphaWolF
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4543 Lady Elegance Dress
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=4491 Tera Mod Collection
> http://anvilbay.ru/files/wbdress/ That beautiful white wedding dress.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qrbgeuu2kgib3d8 Armor by LordOfWar (DAO Grey Warden, Hawke Mage, ezio armor and so on)
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21313 theRoadstrokers Rogue Sorceress Outfit
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21572 Blood Witch Armor by Zerofrost
> 
> And many many other stuff just can't describe all 17 gigs of mods I am using, Sorry.
> 
> ENB recommendations as far as I am aware. Just rarely testing others presets, I prefer to tweak it myself.
> Opethfeldt6 ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18941
> Superb ENB-RL --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11318
> TV ENB by Trillville --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11930
> Fimbulvinter ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15386 (didn't test it, judging only by pics)
> Seasons of Skyrim ENB --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23812
> The Goddess ENB Configuration v2 --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23029 (didn't test it, judging only by pics)
> 
> Plugins list
> AdalMatar.esp
> additionalwarpaints.esp
> AllHairs.esp
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm
> ApachiiHairMales.esm
> AsharaPrinceOfTheWoods.esp
> Atlantean Sword.esp
> Beards.esp
> Birds.esp
> black knight.esp
> BloodWitchArmor.esp
> Breezehome Sovngarde Portal.esp
> Brighter Campfires X15.esp
> cata2.esp
> Catacombs1.esp
> Cat_mount.esp
> ChargenUnlocker.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> DirectorsTools.esp
> Dragon Falls Manor.esp
> Dread Knight Weapon Set.esp
> Earrings Set1.esp
> Ebony Craw Wizard Armor fixed.esp
> EpicElves by zzjay.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> FM - HaafingarHall.esm
> FM - HHall Exterior.esp
> FM - UNP Merchants.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
> hg.esp
> HUM_Armor.esp
> isilNarsil.esp
> Lady Elegance.esp
> LayerBikini.esp
> LB Jewelry Chest.esp
> Lethal Majesty.esp
> LightningArmor13-2.esp
> LunariRace.esp
> ly witch.esp
> MashupUNP.esp
> morevillageanimals.esp
> mortenhairs.esp
> navetsea female face preset.esp
> Neo's Slave Leia.esp
> Oblivious Horses (Ess, Stam).esp
> Omegared99-DragonBane.esp
> OpenFaceHelmets.esp
> OrientalRace.esp
> ProType - Domino.esp
> Pushup-Bikini.esp
> RealisticWaterTextures.esp
> Remodeled Armor.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> RenHair.esp
> RevampedExteriorFog.esp
> ShadowStripingFix.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> SUNMagicArmor.esp
> sutvaka2.esp
> TemptressVixen.esp
> TeraHairWeightFix.esp
> Tera_HmF_L13.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-BlueStripesEliteArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-GreyWardenArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-HawkeMageArmor.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-LethoArmor.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> theRoadstrokersRogueSorceress.esp
> Tiny.esp
> torches for RL (infinite life).esp
> Ultimate Witcher MOD.esm
> Whiterun Ferns.esp
> _NewHair.esp
> SGHairPack01.esp
> SGHairPack02.esp
> SGHairPack03.esp
> SGHairPack04.esp
> SGHairPack05.esp
> SGHairPack06.esp
> RaceCompatibility.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> The Ningheim.esp
> TairenSoulWarpaint.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> Facelight.esp
> flaho_shi_eagles_nest_ENG.esp
> AemersRefuge.esm
> AemersRefuge-DB.esp
> Ritual Armor of Boethiah.esp
> SnowValley Manor.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> NS_Eilhart_Dress.esp
> Northgirl.esp
> EagleSword.esp
> Ghorza's Armor.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Sword Master Armor.esp
> 
> Good Luck Everyone !!![/B]


----------



## BlakHart

speechless...


----------



## gtarmanrob

is there a way to change my characters hairstyle without crashing the game or screwing up my save? don't want to change race or anything, simply the hairstyle. don't want the long dreadlocks anymore, want them tied back in a ponytail (Redguard)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> is there a way to change my characters hairstyle without crashing the game or screwing up my save? don't want to change race or anything, simply the hairstyle. don't want the long dreadlocks anymore, want them tied back in a ponytail (Redguard)


If you have the DLC there should be a face changer in Ragged Flaggan, otherwise you can type in "setracemenu"


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you have the DLC there should be a face changer in Ragged Flaggan, otherwise you can type in "setracemenu"


Ah, awesome mate cheers. The Ragged Flaggon is in Riften yeah?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Ah, awesome mate cheers. The Ragged Flaggon is in Riften yeah?


Yup!


----------



## Vakturion

Hey guys, after installing my first ENB I've decided I wanna switch. How do I go about removing one ENb to replace it with another.

Could I just drop the other files over the top, and hope there wont be any extra files that would effect this new ENB, that the old one had?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> Hey guys, after installing my first ENB I've decided I wanna switch. How do I go about removing one ENb to replace it with another.
> 
> Could I just drop the other files over the top, and hope there wont be any extra files that would effect this new ENB, that the old one had?


Here's what I do if the ENB profile version is the same. I drag and drop your current ENB profile into the Skyrim folder, overwrite everything, then delete it. Then drop in your new profile.


----------



## Vakturion

That's really smart, I'd have never thought of that xD

Just did it, thanks very much for the quick and helpful answer


----------



## wanako

Hey Unreal, I'm currently using Tansarville's Somber Unleashed and am getting some mean Anti-Aliasing issues. It seems like SweetFX SMAA is not even applying. She recommends not turning on hardware AA but it looks horrible without it. Any suggestions in how I can apply some AA on here? Thanks.

I'm using:
Somber Unchained 2.0 ENB
v0193 - Injector


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Hey Unreal, I'm currently using Tansarville's Somber Unleashed and am getting some mean Anti-Aliasing issues. It seems like SweetFX SMAA is not even applying. She recommends not turning on hardware AA but it looks horrible without it. Any suggestions in how I can apply some AA on here? Thanks.
> 
> I'm using:
> Somber Unchained 2.0 ENB
> v0193 - Injector


from my experience, if you are using SweetFX, it doesn't work when you use outside AA options (game launcher, GPU config etc)

I was having same issues trying to create and X3: Terran Conflict config. if I disable AA, its jagged as hell, when I enable SMAA via SweetFX, does a bit but doesn't even come close to comparing.

may I recommend E ENB. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34966/?

im going against the author recommendation and not using CoT, just RLO, and have FXAA enabled in Skyrim Launcher. game looks really good imo. with my current mods and this ENB profile, which combines SweetFX, I have a Skyrim enhancement that actually looks very close to vanilla, just enhanced. which was what I was going for.

will post screens soon once I change my character hairstyle


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Hey Unreal, I'm currently using Tansarville's Somber Unleashed and am getting some mean Anti-Aliasing issues. It seems like SweetFX SMAA is not even applying. She recommends not turning on hardware AA but it looks horrible without it. Any suggestions in how I can apply some AA on here? Thanks.
> 
> I'm using:
> Somber Unchained 2.0 ENB
> v0193 - Injector


Try disabling Borderless Window/Fullscreen modes in enblocal.

Also try turning on ENB Anti Aliasing in enbseries.ini.

She also has V-Sync disabled in enbseries.ini for anyone that may get screen tearing using this preset..


----------



## xokan

Custom Project ENB (0.192 dll)
1280x800 (16:10)
Shadows: medium (shadow fix on ENB)
No DOF, No Bloom, No COT (i dont like)
Ultra Realistic Light World (for me, best mod ever)
Various textures MOD
English: Bad


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Here's what I do if the ENB profile version is the same. I drag and drop your current ENB profile into the Skyrim folder, overwrite everything, then delete it. Then drop in your new profile.


Brilliant! Rep+


----------



## newone757

Only thing with that is if your old one had components that your new one doesn't (ex. sweetfx) , it will be left behind. I just delete all ENB related files, when you change them out so often you know whats what.


----------



## xokan

Look guys, I use HD 2k, DLC HD, Static Mesh, HD Misc, Skyrim Ultra HD and texture of this step remains horrible.
All NMM install.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Brilliant! Rep+


Thanks! Be careful though with some ENBs that come with a "Data" folder, though! If you overwrite that, when you try to delete it, it'll delete the ENTIRE Data folder. I always zip the ENB Data folder and import it into NMM so it can be cleanly removed later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try disabling Borderless Window/Fullscreen modes in enblocal.
> 
> Also try turning on ENB Anti Aliasing in enbseries.ini.
> 
> She also has V-Sync disabled in enbseries.ini for anyone that may get screen tearing using this preset..


fullscreen was already disabled, so that doesn't do anything, unfortunately.

Actually, I found out that SweetFX doesn't apply with ENB Injector only with Wrapper. That certainly sucks because I won't be able to use my RTSS anymore, if there is no work around.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Thanks! Be careful though with some ENBs that come with a "Data" folder, though! If you overwrite that, when you try to delete it, it'll delete the ENTIRE Data folder. I always zip the ENB Data folder and import it into NMM so it can be cleanly removed later.


It's for this reason I separate my Data files so users can download and install with NMM from the outset. I wish more ENB authors would follow suit, it shouldn't be rocket science but some people really have no clue what they are doing.

For anyone interested I've officially updated to 0.195.


----------



## dylwing23

How do you get so many mods while keeping Skyrim stable? Anything over 8-10 mods, no matter what they are, always cause infinite loading almost everywhere and constant crashes. Really frustrating.


----------



## xokan

Custom Project ENB (0.192 dll)

I need more weapons/armors for better screens


----------



## gtarmanrob

loving that mate, any chance of uploading your ENB profile for us to try?

also do you guys run AA outside of the game, or you disable it? pretty sure it has to be disabled, just wondering if you actually do though


----------



## xokan

I tried 0.195 dll on my Custom Project ENB (instead 0.192 dll) but the image change drastically. I dont know how reconfigure for the same image of 0.192 dll.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> loving that mate, any chance of uploading your ENB profile for us to try?
> 
> also do you guys run AA outside of the game, or you disable it? pretty sure it has to be disabled, just wondering if you actually do though


You have to disable hardware AA. It causes issues with some profiles. You can use ENB AA and SweetFX SMAA to get your AA on.

Yeesh... too much AA.


----------



## Baasha

wow.. Gionight! As usual, setting the bar for Skyrim! Absolutely incredible buddy!


----------



## LuisCypher6661

I quit playing skyrim a while ago due to some bad savegame issue and my computer was to weak to present the game in a way i would like to play it but from time to time i take a look into this thread to see all those amazing pictures and stories of you guys.
A few days ago the big skyrim fever gets me again and i just want to say thx for all the great comments,pictures, hints and especialy to Lifeshield for his great ENB including the upgrade so i am able to use the ENB-boost







.

Without any ENB:


Lifeshields ENB:


she isn't a vegi for sure


my gang of girls


----------



## gtarmanrob

Haha I was same, had to quit due to constant crashes, now finally back up with new mods and it actually looks exactly how I want it now







will post pics when I'm home in a few weeks. Also spending some time cheating to get my character back to previous level and stats


----------



## BillOhio

Xokan and Luis, nice pics


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylwing23*
> 
> How do you get so many mods while keeping Skyrim stable? Anything over 8-10 mods, no matter what they are, always cause infinite loading almost everywhere and constant crashes. Really frustrating.


I'm running 48 mods and havent had any issues. I've used NMM to install every one of them and it has auto sorted every one to where they should be.

I did have one crash from a mod (no radial blur), and disabled it. Somehow, it has been re-enabled again because I didn't touch it and its working fine.

Are you using NMM for your installs? Some have to installed in a particular order or they won't work right, but I've done that myself and nothing has crashed. The ONLY thing I haven't used NMM for is to install an ENB, and that went pretty smooth too.


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## AbdullahG

My mind was blown when I made that potion for the first time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh modders... what will you come up with next?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## newone757

AS07 I hate you so much. I need to secretly remote into your PC and clone your skyrim folder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> AS07 I hate you so much. I need to secretly remote into your PC and clone your skyrim folder


I am sure he won't notice the bandwidth slow down as you leech gigs of info from his box.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> AS07 I hate you so much. I need to secretly remote into your PC and clone your skyrim folder


Good luck, my current Skyrim folder weights 22Gb and my upload speed in only 50kb/s


----------



## xokan

0.197 dll guys. Hard to make lights same a version 0.192 but i like it.

Proxy cfg now are only on enblocal.ini
For me game quits more faster
1 frame per second gain
shuttering decreased


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am sure he won't notice the bandwidth slow down as you leech gigs of info from his box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Good luck, my current Skyrim folder weights 22Gb and my upload speed in only 50kb/s


LOL oh God. Looks like I'll have to ninja my way into your place with a thumbdrive then lol


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Congratulations ASOT, you've made me both jealous and homesick at the same time.









That looks a lot like the view from my old backyard in Colorado...

Uhm...I mean awesome pics!


----------



## newone757

Testing out new Kountervibe K ENB on .197 binary. Murders my GPU into 20's and 30's fps at my native resolution but I can manage and play fine for now lol.

1440p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







dropped it down to 1080p and I'm getting mid 30's to low 40's (sorry about the darkness, the sun was setting as I joined the battle)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jhors2

Very nice, this is looking very natural and excellent, I like it.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Can you tell me what mods you installed to get it running looking like this? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Can you tell me what mods you installed to get it running looking like this? I would really appreciate it.


ASO7 has a blog with a list of some of the mods he uses: http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Lifeshield

An update on Unreal Cinema running on 0.197. All screenshots are taken at 1920x1080 resolution, with all effects applied (SSAO, DoF, Reflections, Detailed Shadows, AA, etc). I have left the FPS counter on to show what FPS I am achieving with 0.197. I am not using the console in any way whatsoever. Same mods as usual and optimized in the same manner. The only thing I've changed is my profile. This version is not currently available as it is still in testing at the moment.


----------



## Jhors2

The lighting looks much more realistic, atleast at night the shadowing looks better, specifically quoting on the second image of each set. Performance looks pretty good as well! Assuming you are running the specs in your sig


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> The lighting looks much more realistic, atleast at night the shadowing looks better, specifically quoting on the second image of each set. Performance looks pretty good as well! Assuming you are running the specs in your sig


Yes I am running Skyrim on my sigrig. i5 3570k, 8gb Corsair Vengeance, and MSI Twin Frozr III R7950.

Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying to retain the overall lighting level of vanilla but modify how it's reproduced, along with make it pop out a lot more using a variety of techniques to do so. I have a little work to do on nights to make the character standout a bit better, and I am yet to start work on interiors, then final balancing. I've managed to squash an old issue with the profile, along with bring out my daytime skies a bit better, so even though there's still some work to do I'm quite happy with how its going so far.

I'm hoping that when it comes to taking proper screenshots at higher resolutions it will look really good. Not going to bother until it's done though.


----------



## LukeFisher

30-50 fps on HD 7770


----------



## Lifeshield

A few from me running on my test version...


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes I am running Skyrim on my sigrig. i5 3570k, 8gb Corsair Vengeance, and MSI Twin Frozr III R7950.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying to retain the overall lighting level of vanilla but modify how it's reproduced, along with make it pop out a lot more using a variety of techniques to do so. I have a little work to do on nights to make the character standout a bit better, and I am yet to start work on interiors, then final balancing. I've managed to squash an old issue with the profile, along with bring out my daytime skies a bit better, so even though there's still some work to do I'm quite happy with how its going so far.
> 
> I'm hoping that when it comes to taking proper screenshots at higher resolutions it will look really good. Not going to bother until it's done though.


Dear lord... Boris is a bloody coding GOD! Was the transition from 0195 to 0197 difficult. I finally managed to get my own ENB working right and now he brought out this new version! lol. I won't be back home for another week and a half, so Lord know what he'll do between now and then!


----------



## Lifeshield

No the only differences are a line or two in enblocal.ini in regards to porting.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> 0.197 dll guys. Hard to make lights same a version 0.192 but i like it.
> 
> Proxy cfg now are only on enblocal.ini
> For me game quits more faster
> 1 frame per second gain
> shuttering decreased
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Enb improved performance over default?








Can you attach your enb settings .ini or just put them on a quote? :3


----------



## TRELOXELO

Here are some pics of mine...i'm not using any ENB but i will some day...gonna have to select
the best so that my sig rig will handle it.


----------



## Hexa

Here are some of mine. I really like my beheading pictures lol. Sorry about the quality on those two though as it was done through Steam and Steam screen shots suck!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Is she a follower or a creation? Digital beauty there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is she a follower or a creation? Digital beauty there.


I believe that's his. There are some lovely follower mods out there though:

- Aurora
- Enyriel
- Selene Kate
- Lilium


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I believe that's his. There are some lovely follower mods out there though:
> 
> - Aurora
> - Enyriel
> - Selene Kate
> - Lilium


I'm using enyriel at the moment myself, digital hottie lol plus a total badass. She usually takes out more enemies than I do. I tried Viera the b
Drow but she's weak combat wise and kept killing me with her exploding bow so I had to take it from her. I'll have to check the other ones out, thanks.

Edit: I just looked for Selene Kate and it seems like she's gone from nexus.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm using enyriel at the moment myself, digital hottie lol plus a total badass. She usually takes out more enemies than I do. I tried Viera the b
> Drow but she's weak combat wise and kept killing me with her exploding bow so I had to take it from her. I'll have to check the other ones out, thanks.
> 
> Edit: I just looked for Selene Kate and it seems like she's gone from nexus.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36993/?

Shes considered "adult only" due to certain reasons, but that's the link.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36993/?
> 
> Shes considered "adult only" due to certain reasons, but that's the link.


Interesting, Ok thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Interesting, Ok thanks


NP. If you have Dawnguard, there are several mods that make Serana look nice too. The Erin follower pack is nice too.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is she a follower or a creation? Digital beauty there.


They were created by me.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> NP. If you have Dawnguard, there are several mods that make Serana look nice too. The Erin follower pack is nice too.


I don't have any of the paid DLCs unfortunately but was thinking of getting at least one of them at some point.

Erin isn't adult only too is it?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> They were created by me.


Good job, digging the face and hair.


----------



## Dunan

Seems like nexus is always having issues, I can't get logged in, again.

Ah, just saw that it's a known issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I don't have any of the paid DLCs unfortunately but was thinking of getting at least one of them at some point.
> 
> Erin isn't adult only too is it?


I don't believe so. They don't come naked to my recollection or have any special dialogue or noises.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Sethy666

Oh, those spiders look even creepier


----------



## gionight

Made a new male char today and some quickly taken shots with him.
I am sure girls will love it









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/nadn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/5y5j.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/ai4j.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/oaxn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/r90d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/r3k5.jpg/jpg/]


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Made a new male char today and some quickly taken shots with him.
> I am sure girls will love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/l9vc.jpg/


Are there any mods you used to make his face look like that? All I can usually find are the female fixes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Are there any mods you used to make his face look like that? All I can usually find are the female fixes.


I am not sure if it's what he is using, but Better Males is a great mod for making "nice looking" male characters.


----------



## AbdullahG

DCE is a nice male face retexture IMO. It goes well with Better Males.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not sure if it's what he is using, but Better Males is a great mod for making "nice looking" male characters.


Ok cool ill check it out. Not that I want them nice looking lol just so that they don't look so different than the females.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> DCE is a nice male face retexture IMO. It goes well with Better Males.


Ok I'll check that one out too, thanks


----------



## gionight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Are there any mods you used to make his face look like that? All I can usually find are the female fixes.


Right now I'm using the one by Geonox, this is my first char with this textures


----------



## Hexa

I thought these two were beautiful!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## gionight

Lifeshield>>>
As always Great Job my friend









Another pictures set with my new male char .
The fourth pic is not real photo of a Tom Cruise

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/pkuu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/k9q6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/8r5w.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/72g5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/bj5r.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/jwaz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/644f.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/v9l9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/6u9b.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/l9vc.jpg/

What can I do I love the last one, he looks almost real for me .


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Lifeshield>>>
> As always Great Job my friend


Thanks mate. Same right back at ya.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## xokan

Nice Lifeshield

Climates on


----------



## Baasha

The new 0.198 DLL makes the gameplay SO much better!

Averaging 50+ FPS with ENB and a TON of mods @ 5160x2560!









VRAM usage is > 5.3GB now!


----------



## Crooksy

Just getting into the mods on Skyrim now and wondering if there many of you recommend any in the workshop or get them totally from third party sources


----------



## ASO7




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Just getting into the mods on Skyrim now and wondering if there many of you recommend any in the workshop or get them totally from third party sources


I have not seen many things worthwhile in the Workshop. Nexus will have all you need and more.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The new 0.198 DLL makes the gameplay SO much better!
> 
> Averaging 50+ FPS with ENB and a TON of mods @ 5160x2560!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRAM usage is > 5.3GB now!


doesn't vram whoring make you feel so warm inside with Titans?









just got a new windows install and I'm in the process of setting up all the mods again. I wish Texture Pack Combiner wasn't so out of date - just decided to give up on it now and find each one manually. Should be a looooong process, but so many newer textures/mods have come out since 1.94b - only using ~3.4gb vram right now! (5890x1080)


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip


Really nice!
Can we get 1080p versions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> [...]
> just got a new windows install and I'm in the process of setting up all the mods again. *I wish Texture Pack Combiner wasn't so out of date* - just decided to give up on it now and find each one manually. Should be a looooong process, but so many newer textures/mods have come out since 1.94b - only using ~3.4gb vram right now! (5890x1080)


Yeah, I miss Texture Pack Optimizer too.

As for optimizing, there's a new recommended method that allows you to optimize even the skyrim BSA's. It's somewhere on the STEP wiki... Let me find that... There it is; DDSopt

You can combine it with the other recommendations in there for what textures should be used, it gives a decent optimized base prior to your manual sorting.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Really nice!
> Can we get 1080p versions?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/javiercc/


----------



## xokan




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Really nice!
> Can we get 1080p versions?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/javiercc/
Click to expand...

Aaaaand new wallpaper.


----------



## Jhors2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mods are these? That helm and the textures look amazing.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The new 0.198 DLL makes the gameplay SO much better!


Is that a dll that can be used on other ENBs or is it for a specific ENB?


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> What mods are these? That helm and the textures look amazing.


AmidianBorn Wolf Armor and Skyforge Weapons
Install all AmidianBorn retexture (Armor, Unique itens and Weapons) after install Wolf Armor.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34147/?

Lydia


Room


----------



## Lhotse

*Morrowind*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Morrowind2013-08-0314-39-31-69_zps17ddb9f9.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Morrowind2013-08-0314-40-26-33_zpsc522e244.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Morrowind2013-08-0314-40-41-57_zpsd15e638e.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Morrowind2013-08-0314-40-54-61_zps89b2162e.png.html


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Morrowind*


Think you took a wrong turn somewhere.









In all seriousness, not bad considering it's age.


----------



## szeged

can anyone help me out here, im having trouble getting my trees to look good, along with other vegetation besides grass, such as ferns and shrubs.

heres a quick pic of my trees,



anyone got any suggestions? ive tried every mod i can think of to get it to look better.

also, can anyone help me with some distant object problems? see that tree in the background? before i had to redo skyrim, i used to get great detail on far away objects, but now i dont remember how to do much and everything looks like garbage when its more than 20 yards away.


----------



## szeged

heres a pic of the problem im having -



also, trees up close still look jacked up to me.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Think you took a wrong turn somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, not bad considering it's age.


With 64 mods, it's a long way from 'vanilla'. The outdated engine and mechanics aside, it's still considered the best of the Elder Scrolls games so far by most who have played them all. If you really enjoy TES, which given your reputation here, it's quite obvious that you do, you should buy it and work some of your modding expertise on it. The game itself is a lot more immersive than Oblivion and Skyrim, which have been 'watered down' somewhat in the interest of appealing to a wider market, commercially.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> heres a pic of the problem im having -
> 
> 
> 
> also, trees up close still look jacked up to me.


Taking a shot in the dark here, but have you tried changing the load order?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Taking a shot in the dark here, but have tried changing the load order?


i have not, i just recently got back into skyrim after a year+ of not doing anything with it and completely forgot about load order.

Is BOSS still good to use for load order? or is there something better?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have not, i just recently got back into skyrim after a year+ of not doing anything with it and completely forgot about load order.
> 
> Is BOSS still good to use for load order? or is there something better?


NMM has auto sorted all my mod order and I'm running 60+ mods with no issues. YET lol.


----------



## szeged

well i used boss to optimize the load order, still same issues happening.

on a good note though, i just did my first test run through a dungeon. its unbelieveable how good i got it looking for my preferences. ill post pics later to see if you guys agree









also, can anyone tell whats wrong with my trees? me and my gfs brother are playing side by side, same mods and settings, except hes on 1920x1080 instead of 2560x1440, yet his trees look 500x better, it feels as if the leaves arent glued on by a 2nd grade class doing an art project.


----------



## xokan

Custom enbseries.ini Realvision ENB 0.199 dll


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> heres a pic of the problem im having -
> 
> 
> 
> also, trees up close still look jacked up to me.


What mods involving plants, flora, etc. are you running?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What mods involving plants, flora, etc. are you running?


skyrim flora overhaul, dat grass. was using 100x dense grass and lush grass but it wasnt giving me the grass effect i wanted so i switched, but the trees looks awful.


----------



## kadziel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Skyrim.... may die?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> skyrim flora overhaul, dat grass. was using 100x dense grass and lush grass but it wasnt giving me the grass effect i wanted so i switched, but the trees looks awful.


I had a similar issue with Skyrim Flora Overhaul and Lush Trees and Grass. Try running the game without Lush Trees and Grass and see if it turns out well. If not, try running the game without Skyrim Flora Overhaul.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I had a similar issue with Skyrim Flora Overhaul and Lush Trees and Grass. Try running the game without Lush Trees and Grass and see if it turns out well. If not, try running the game without Skyrim Flora Overhaul.


ive tried it without lush trees and grass, ive tried it without flora overhaul, i have not however tried it with no mods after i started noticing it. I might try that next.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive tried it without lush trees and grass, ive tried it without flora overhaul, i have not however tried it with no mods after i started noticing it. I might try that next.


How many mods in total are you using? Disable all of them, and enable them one by one. Make a quicksave near a tree where the leaves mess up so you can save time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> How many mods in total are you using? Disable all of them, and enable them one by one. Make a quicksave near a tree where the leaves mess up so you can save time.


using around 100 or so mods. Was talking to my gfs brother, he is using almost the exact same mods as me except he is putting them in texture pack combiner, could this be one of my problems maybe? files trying to overwrite each other and ending up just canceling out completely?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive tried it without lush trees and grass, ive tried it without flora overhaul, i have not however tried it with no mods after i started noticing it. I might try that next.


Have you tried using TES5Edit to create a merge patch ?


----------



## szeged

nope, ive never used TES5Edit.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> With 64 mods, it's a long way from 'vanilla'. The outdated engine and mechanics aside, it's still considered the best of the Elder Scrolls games so far by most who have played them all. If you really enjoy TES, which given your reputation here, it's quite obvious that you do, you should buy it and work some of your modding expertise on it. The game itself is a lot more immersive than Oblivion and Skyrim, which have been 'watered down' somewhat in the interest of appealing to a wider market, commercially.


I'm not really interested in spending money to buy Morrowind to be quite honest with you. The combat system just doesn't appeal to me at all.

Would rather use that cash to buy other games that I will enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadziel*
> 
> Skyrim.... may die?


Nice to see someone recognizes her.









.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm not really interested in spending money to buy Morrowind to be quite honest with you. The combat system just doesn't appeal to me at all.
> 
> Would rather use that cash to buy other games that I will enjoy.
> Nice to see someone recognizes her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's only 4.99 on Steam right now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> It's only 4.99 on Steam right now.


You could buy it for me and I still wouldn't play it. I'm really just not interested in the game whatsoever.


----------



## Lifeshield

Taken at 2560 x 1440 resolution. Full size images uploaded.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope, ive never used TES5Edit.


Download TES5Edit from Nexus and install.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25859/?

To create a Merge Patch, simply run TES5Edit. After it's done, after scrolling through all the files, the last entry will say "[01:10] Background Loader: finished"

Then RIGHT click on ANY .esp file on the left side and scroll down to "OTHER" at the bottom. This will will create a drop down menu, then click "Create Merged Patch". Apply any name to it. (i.e. Lhotse's Merge Patch), click 'OK"

Let it run and do it's thing. Once it's done, close the window and a new window will appear. Make sure your Merge Patch has a check mark as well as the 'Backup Plugins' box in the lower left corner, then click 'OK'.

Run Nexus Mod Manager and BE SURE TO CHECK MARK YOUR MERGE PATCH AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR PLUGINS LIST TO ACTIVATE THE MERGE PATCH.

Done.

* If you are going to add or delete any mods afterwards, be sure to go into your Data file and delete the old merge patch, then create a new one after you're done modding...EVERY TIME !

** Good videos to watch on the subject. Gopher is the 'Yoda' of Game Modding !


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Taken at 2560 x 1440 resolution. Full size images uploaded.


You're getting that kind of FPS on a single card at 1440p? DAMN!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> You're getting that kind of FPS on a single card at 1440p? DAMN!


I thought the same thing.

New test binary has really good improvements in regard to stuttering as well.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I thought the same thing.
> 
> New test binary has really good improvements in regard to stuttering as well.


Is that for a specific ENB?


----------



## szeged

k so the distant tree detail fixed itself, didnt touch anything, woke up, loaded up and it works fine. But now skyrim constantly crashes after about 15 seconds of playing lol. back to square 1.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k so the distant tree detail fixed itself, didnt touch anything, woke up, loaded up and it works fine. But now skyrim constantly crashes after about 15 seconds of playing lol. back to square 1.


GPU usage? Memory usage? RAM usage? Heat?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> GPU usage? Memory usage? RAM usage? Heat?


gpu usage is around 90%, vram isnt passing even 3gb and im using titans so i got 6 to play with.

max temp i saw on the gpu was 34c


----------



## szeged

its definitely mod related, i turned off all mods, everythings fine..

now to find which one is causing problems


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is that for a specific ENB?


Yes, 0.199 Binary TEST version. You can get in on enbdev.com on the forums.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes, 0.199 Binary TEST version. You can get in on enbdev.com on the forums.


Well I guess I meant can you use it with any ENB, I'm using opethfeldt6 ENB. I'm not getting bad frames with the new card but always looking for more.


----------



## newone757

Nice frames for 1440p Lifeshield. Might have to look into that.

Did your character get a boob job?


----------



## szeged

think i found out why skyrim was crashing constantly lol,

uGridsToLoad=13

yeah...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well I guess I meant can you use it with any ENB, I'm using opethfeldt6 ENB. I'm not getting bad frames with the new card but always looking for more.


I would only recommend using it with ENB's that are designed with newer binaries in mind.

By new I mean 0.195 and above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Nice frames for 1440p Lifeshield. Might have to look into that.
> 
> Did your character get a boob job?


Haha, yeah. I switched my Temptress character to CBBE mesh and textures so I could use the armour and tattoo.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> think i found out why skyrim was crashing constantly lol,
> 
> uGridsToLoad=13
> 
> yeah...


Did you see my reply to you about how to create the merge patch on pg. 984 ?


----------



## xokan




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Did you see my reply to you about how to create the merge patch on pg. 984 ?


yep, used it.

still getting crashes mostly out in big fields or when a dragon breathes fire directly on me.

gpu isnt getting stressed at all in it so i dont think its that.

i optimized the load order as well, still crashing.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Also, some of the stunning screenshots here are taken using "unplayable" setups and shouldn't be taken as an ultimate goal with only a single 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> Every screenshot I take is done with a playable setup on an overclocked i5 3570k and R7950 (and by playable I mean a minimum of 30FPS downsampled from 2560x1440, and minimum 50 FPS at my native resolution of 1920x1080),
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mother of all spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downsampled from 2560x1440
> Skyrim Launcher settings at Ultra with AF, AA & V-Sync disabled (they are handled by ENB) and Shadows at High (with ENB Detailed Shadows, and the right settings, you do not even need Shadows at High, you can bump them down to Medium).
> Tree and Grass rendering distance maxed.
> Particles rendered increased.
> 2-4k resolution textures (optimized all above 2k).
> Unreal Cinema ENB.
> My mod list is listed below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lifeshield's Mod List
> 
> 
> 
> *[World]*
> 
> *Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized**
> *No stretching**
> *Better Dynamic Snow**
> *SMIM**
> *Skyrim HD**
> *Serious HD**
> *Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak**
> *AoF Detailed Mountains**
> *High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains**
> *Hectrol Caves Deluxe**
> *Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture**
> *Skyrim Flora Overhaul**
> *Trees HD**
> *Ultimate Lush Overhaul**
> *Natural Grass**
> *W.A.T.E.R**
> *Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)**
> *Real Snow**
> *Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)*
> *Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)*
> *Vibrant Auroras**
> *Realistic Smoke and Embers**
> *Quality Snowflakes**
> *HD Enhanced Terrain**
> *Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition **
> *HiRes Legible Road Signs**
> *HQ Towns and Villages**
> *AoF Farmhouses**
> *Chimneys for Skyrim **
> *Visible Windows**
> *Windmills Resized**
> *Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ**
> *Beautiful Whiterun**
> *Revamped Exterior Fog**
> *Lightning During Storms**
> *Distant Decal Fix**
> *Solstheim Landscape**
> *Dramatic Clouds**
> *Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs**
> 
> *[Interiors]*
> 
> *Detailed Rugs**
> *Design of the Nords Banners**
> *Detailed Chests**
> *Septim HD**
> *High Quality Skyrim Map V2**
> 
> *Better Bedrolls*
> *HD Baskets Retex*
> *HD Linens*
> *HD Misc*
> *HD Ore and Ingots*
> *HD Sacks*
> *High Quality Food and Ingredients*
> *Not Really HD Keys*
> *Not Really HD Display Case*
> *Real Effect Candle*
> *Realistic Instruments*
> *Realistic Paper*
> *Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar*
> *Lockpick Inventory Model*
> *Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored*
> 
> *[Dungeons]*
> 
> *Re-Defined Dungeons**
> *Ultimate HD Torch**
> *New Thinner Torch**
> *Ruins Clutter**
> *Dragon Glyphs HD**
> 
> *Better Bones*
> *Ash Pile Retex*
> *Intricate Spider Webs*
> *Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines*
> *Mystery Modders Shrines*
> 
> *[NPC's + Animals]*
> 
> *Better Beast Races**
> *Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack**
> *Bellyaches Dragon Replacer**
> *Bloody Dragon Bones**
> *Beast Skeletons**
> *83 Willows 101 Bugs HD**
> 
> *Pondfish Retexture*
> *Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement*
> *Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak*
> *Frost Atronach Retex*
> *AIMP Antz in my Pantz*
> *New Children*
> *Thanatos Dragon*
> *HD Rabbits Plus*
> *Birds of Skyrim*
> *Birds and Flocks*
> *Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture*
> 
> *[Character]*
> 
> *XCE Xenius Character Enhancement**
> *XCE Dawnguard**
> *DIMONIZED - UNP* NSFW*
> *Coverwomen* (Look 3 for UNP)*
> *CoverKhajlits**
> *Better Males (Face & Body)* NSFW*
> *Beards**
> *No More Blocky Faces**
> *Better Freckles**
> *Brows**
> *Eyebrows Match Hair**
> *Natural Eyes**
> *AoF Believable Hair **
> *More Realistic Hair**
> *XCE - Warpaint and Dirt**
> *High Res Tints for Beasts**
> *Better Makeup for SKSE - High res Female Lips & High res Tint Masks**
> *Realistic Teeth *Download patch for EEO as well*
> *Female Vampires have Fangs**
> *Etheral Elven Overhaul**
> *Realistic Teeth EEO Patch**
> 
> *Lovely Hairstyles*
> *Apachii Sky Hair*
> *Temptress Race*
> 
> *[Animations]*
> 
> *FNIS**
> *Better Turn and Pose plus Fix**
> *Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix**
> *dD No Spinning Death Animation**
> *No Twitching Dragon Animation**
> *New Animation for Running with Bow**
> 
> *Pretty Combat Idles (Do not install magic idle!)*
> *Pretty Female Idles*
> *Pretty Sit Idle*
> *New Animation for Magic Casting (Requires FNIS)*
> *Castanistic or Highelf style Idle Replacer (Phnx Style Dual Wield Idle only)*
> *Zweihander (Male, only install 2hand idle)*
> ***Run FNIS!*
> 
> *[Misc Attire]*
> 
> *Cloaks of Skyrim**
> *Winter is Coming**
> *Improved NPC Clothing**
> *Wear Circlets with Hoods**
> *Better Circlets HQ**
> *Jewels of the Nord**
> 
> *Hoods with Hair*
> *Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile*
> *Mask of Blades*
> *KDCirclets*
> *Auryn Pendant*
> 
> *[Armour]*
> 
> *Immersive Armours**
> *aMidianBorn Book of Silence**
> *Daedric Weapon and Armour Improvement**
> *Deadly Serious Shrouded Armour + Hood**
> *Horse Armour for Skyrim**
> *Nightingale Prime HD**
> *Perfect Legionnaire plus Gladius & Shield**
> *Razor Scale Armour and Cannibal Lord Mask **
> *Shield of Ysgramor**
> *Improved Closed Faced Helmets**
> *Mantle of the Silverhand*
> 
> *Dread Hunter & Huntress Armour*
> *Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament*
> *LustDesign Dovahkiin Mercernary Gear*
> *Medusa Armour*
> *Mystic Elven Armour HD*
> *Sovngarde Steel + High Res*
> *Triss Armour Retextured*
> *Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch*
> 
> *[Weapons]*
> 
> *Immersive Weapons**
> *Unique Uniques**
> *aMidianBorn Book of Silence**
> *Greatsword Sheathes**
> *Enchantment Effect Replacer**
> *Improved Weapon Impact Effects**
> *Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows**
> 
> *Jaysus Swords*
> *Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection*
> *Elemental Staffs 4k*
> *Hell Sword*
> *Magicka Sabers*
> *Crainte Vormir*
> *OnePoseandAnimatedYamato NSFW*
> *Alternate Blade of Woe*
> 
> *[Followers]*
> 
> *83Willows Jenassa**
> *UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul*
> *Convenient Horses*
> 
> *[Fix]*
> 
> *Compatibility Patches*
> 
> *[Effects]*
> 
> *Enhanced Lights and FX**
> *Interior Dungeon Fog Remover**
> *Cinematic Fire Effects**
> *Ultimate HD Fire Effects**
> *Finer Dust*
> *Deadly Spell Impacts**
> *No Radial Blur**
> *Candlelight Toggle**
> *Footprints**
> *Shooting Stars**
> *Rainbows**
> *Burn Freeze Shock Effects**
> *Enhanced Blood Texture* NSFW*
> 
> *[Interfaces]*
> 
> *High Quality 3D Map**
> *A Quality World Map**
> *Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather**
> *Skill Interface Retexture**
> *SkyUI**
> *iHUD**
> *Simple Crosshair**
> *Smaller Cursor**
> *Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache**
> 
> *[Misc]*
> 
> *Enhanced Third Person Camera (Recommended to push the character to the side of the crosshair if you use Tilt Shift Depth of Fi*
> 
> 
> 
> I can achieve pretty high quality shots (well no one has ever said they look bad anyway) running my game this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, even with a good quality graphical standard, the game only becomes unplayable if you are playing on unrealistically maxed out (and unnecessary) graphical settings and do not optimize your setup, ENB & mods properly.
Click to expand...

Erps, I only saw that post now, sorry about that.








That's very interesting.







I guess I'll spend more time nitpicking my skyrim setup


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> think i found out why skyrim was crashing constantly lol,
> 
> uGridsToLoad=13
> 
> yeah...


Like I said before in another post, Don't up you Ugrids value higher than 5. Not even 7. The engine is not meant to take it and be stable in the long run.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

I always get to that point where I feel like I have too many mods and want to start from scratch with just a few. Problem is though, I don't want to have to go through redoing all the quests I've already done and re-level my player.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Like I said before in another post, Don't up you Ugrids value higher than 5. Not even 7. The engine is not meant to take it and be stable in the long run.


im thinking that is whats going on, i changed the ugridstoload back to 5 and now all my save games crash instantly upon loadup, might have to restart completely, which isnt too bad since i was only lvl 7 after reinstalling.

Its only crashing in outside areas, ran a 2 hour dungeon and didnt have a single problem. fast travel to riverwood, crash 15 times just trying to get to the inn. also crashing a lot or getting infinite load screens going in and out of stores.


----------



## Creator

Getting Skyrim to be perfectly modded is like a game itself. It's a freaking difficult one too. I always reach a point where I mess something up beyond repair, and pretty much have to start it all over. I gave up a while ago. I've already put ~100 real game play hours into Skyrim anyway.


----------



## szeged

set my ugridstoload back down to 5, have to restart from lvl 1 though, all my saves are corrupted, but i wasnt that far in anyways. everythings working okay for now, just made it to riverwood for the first time with no crashes, whereas before i would constantly crash right before reaching the first 2 wolves you kill in the game.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes, 0.199 Binary TEST version. You can get in on enbdev.com on the forums.


Thanks, I just saw that the 0.199 will work with the openfeldt6 EMB - I take it it gets installed just like the last one? I'm hesitant, hopefully nothing breaks as this is supposed to be a big improvement over the 0.117 that is originally used.


----------



## Milamber

Can anyone please tell me where I can get this ENB!

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Getting Skyrim to be perfectly modded is like a game itself. It's a freaking difficult one too. I always reach a point where I mess something up beyond repair, and pretty much have to start it all over. I gave up a while ago. I've already put ~100 real game play hours into Skyrim anyway.


There's an old saying: _" Sometimes you don't know, what you don't know. "_






Uninstall whatever mods you have now, uninstall Skyrim and do a clean install and start with video # 1 and follow EVERYTHING he does, step by step.
* Watch the entire section of a video to see how he installs the mod,(don't skip ahead) then scroll back to the start of the part where he starts discussing that particular mod, then hit play and pause as he walks you through it.
Gopher has created some of the most useful and complicated mods on Nexus and his tutorials on modding Skyrim, Fallout 3 and New Vegas are considered the best anywhere. At some point you will get a handle on the basics and learn that it isn't just 'install & play' and by the last video, you should pretty much be an expert on modding games.

Enjoy !


----------



## Thetbrett

ok..


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me where I can get this ENB!
> 
> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I can't tell you where to get it, however, some of the pictures have the description:

"13. 7. 13 Binary / TV ENB"

I'd assume the TV ENB is on the nexus somewhere, but I can't search for it right now. And he's using whatever ENB binary was released/available on July 13th, which is probably .18x or an early .19x binary.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What do you use to round off your characters face so much? Or do you just reduce the length of the overall face and widen out the jaw and cheeks?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What do you use to round off your characters face so much? Or do you just reduce the length of the overall face and widen out the jaw and cheeks?


ECE


----------



## szeged

Still can't get my trees to look good. Used pretty much every flora mod on them I could find. Using lush trees vanilla atm along with flora overhaul and dat grass. Lush trees lush version looks roo cartoony and lush trees vanilla look like they're all dead or dying. Ill post pics after work. If anyone has any suggestions please post em


----------



## Lifeshield

My pines have always looked bad, no matter what settings or mods I use, lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I can't tell you where to get it, however, some of the pictures have the description:
> 
> "13. 7. 13 Binary / TV ENB"
> 
> I'd assume the TV ENB is on the nexus somewhere, but I can't search for it right now. And he's using whatever ENB binary was released/available on July 13th, which is probably .18x or an early .19x binary.


13.07.13 is the last version before the memory enhancement functions were introduced.

I believe TV ENB is by Trillville if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> ECE


I've been looking at ECE for a while but I have a question. Can you change the appearance of an already existing character by just typing "Showracemenu" in the console while ingame ?
I have a lot of hours invested (600 +) in my primary Nord and this is the one I would want to improve.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> My pines have always looked bad, no matter what settings or mods I use, lol.


My gfs brother is using the same mods as me same settings etc yet his trees look so realistic compared to mine. Mine used to look good before I had to reinstall but now they look like garbage. Its so frustrating having everything else look amazing only to have it ruined by blocky bad textured lifeless trees.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I've been looking at ECE for a while but I have a question. Can you change the appearance of an already existing character by just typing "Showracemenu" in the console while ingame ?
> I have a lot of hours invested (600 +) in my primary Nord and this is the one I would want to improve.


I'd like to know this too but unfortunately I don't know what ECE is.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I've been looking at ECE for a while but I have a question. Can you change the appearance of an already existing character by just typing "Showracemenu" in the console while ingame ?
> I have a lot of hours invested (600 +) in my primary Nord and this is the one I would want to improve.


Yes and no. If you change only your appearance, it will be OK. If you change your gender or race, it causes your stats to be reset and you have to console mod them back. Alternatively, if you have the DLC's, there is a face changer in Riften Ragged Flaggan that can change your face for 1K gold.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes and no. If you change only your appearance, it will be OK. If you change your gender or race, it causes your stats to be reset and you have to console mod them back. Alternatively, if you have the DLC's, there is a face changer in Riften Ragged Flaggan that can change your face for 1K gold.


to expand on that - changing sex/race resets your stats even in vanilla, not just from ECE

you can work around it with the console - I believe you use the specific console command to change race, then showracemenu to go to a default preset, then go from there (found it somewhere off google searching)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'd like to know this too but unfortunately I don't know what ECE is.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12951/?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes and no. If you change only your appearance, it will be OK. If you change your gender or race, it causes your stats to be reset and you have to console mod them back. Alternatively, if you have the DLC's, there is a face changer in Riften Ragged Flaggan that can change your face for 1K gold.


Thank's for the reply.









Although I wouldn't want to change race/gender, I would like to utilize some of the finer extra aspects such as face shape and skin tone that ECE offers. As I already have CBBE(which it is compatible with) , I don't even want to adjust anything from the neck down, just fine-tune the face a little.
If I initiate the face changer at the Ragged Flaggan and then type 'Showracemenu' in the console, can I get what I want ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12951/?
> Thank's for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I wouldn't want to change race/gender, I would like to utilize some of the finer extra aspects such as face shape and skin tone that ECE offers. As I already have CBBE(which it is compatible with) , I don't even want to adjust anything from the neck down, just fine-tune the face a little.
> If I initiate the face changer at the Ragged Flaggan and then type 'Showracemenu' in the console, can I get what I want ?


You use one or the other, not both. ECE simply adds more options to Race Menu and the face changer in Riften is simply the in-game way of pulling up Race Menu.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sethy666

Absolutely stunning ASO7... /speechless/


----------



## wanako

After a awhile, I started not to like the options in ECE. Makes the faces much too round.


----------



## szeged

so, i just had the same crash that i had from earlier when my ugrids was set to load 7, im back to default now. this crash has so far only happened in a few areas that seem to be tree/grass heavy leading me to think it could have something to do with those mods. though it has happened i think in areas without many trees or grass. So far it has happened when going to ivarstead from helgen, right before i get to the bridge to ivarstead. it has happened at the farm outside whiterun, it has happened right before you kill the first two wolves you encounter in the game, and it has happened on the road to ustengrav.

ill leave a complete list of all my active mods here so maybe someone can figure out if there is anything conflicting, as i have tried loading these mods one by one and with each other multiple times and still cant get it to work after about 12 hours of work into it.

active mods list -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



unique uniques
jaysus swords
immersive weapons
alternate blade of woe
static mesh improvement mod
skyrim distant detail
realistic smoke and embers
main menu wallpaper replacer
illuminated tree mod lod for flora overhaul
HD enhanced terrain
enhanced blood textures
dat grass
daedric shield improvement hi res texture pack
skyUI
hi res pines for all flora overhaul versions
dragonfire improved dragon shouts
ethereal elven overhaul
unofficial skyrim patch
unofficial dawnguard patch
unofficial hearthfire patch
unofficial dragonborn patch
project reality climates of tamriel
dual shield plus shields on back
ultimate HD torch
ultimate HD fire effects
Ultimate HD fire effects candles
sweet mother the night mother improvement
solstheim landscape and furniture improvement
skyrim HD 2k textures all packs
skyrim flora overhault summer edition
silly level of detail poisons and potions
shield of ysgramor
septim HD
ruins clutter improved
realistic paper
no more blocky faces
ice wraith and dragon priest 4k
hq towns and villages
hq skyrim map v2
high res tint for beasts
hectrol caves deluxe
hd linens
finer dust
elemental staffs 4k
dramatic clouds
detailed rugs
detailed chests
designs of the nords
dark brotherhood tenets restored
calientes female body mod big bottom edition
bloody dragon bones
better males faces
better freckles
better bones
better bedrolls
better beast races v2
ash pile retex
AoF farmhouse
AoF detailed mountains
amidianborn book of silence uniques
amidianborn book of silence armour
amidianborn book of silence weapons
chimneys for skyrim
deadly spell impacts
dragonfire dragon shouts improved dragonborn edition
HiRes legible road signs
realistic instruments
high quality food and ingredients
HD sack retextures
HD ore and ingots
HD misc v1
HD basket retex
wet and cold
immersive patrols
get snowy
enhanced lights and FX
the eyes of beauty
envision face for CBBE
brows high res
beards high res
apachiiskyoverhaul npc females elves and humans
apachiiskyhair
realistic ragdolls and forces
W.A.T.E.R.
vivid landscapes high realistic tundra moss for AOF all 3 versions
supreme and volumetric fog for climates of tamriel
realistic mushrooms
real ice
quality snowflakes
natural skyrim rain
lush trees and grass, only lush trees vanilla is on, grass conflicts with dat grass.
intricater spider webs
high quality LoDs
high quality 3d map
clearwater
bump roads vanilla
bryce nebula
birds and flocks
alternative snow
alternative rocks and mountains 4k
2k road snow footprints for alternative snow
faster arrows
cloaks of skyrim
visible windows
immersive settlements
beautiful whiterun
no stretching
thundering shouts
the real fus ro dah
sounds of skyrim wilds, civilization,dungeons
icebreakers improved reverb
fantasy music overhaul
ambient seagulls
mystic elven armor
immersive armors
yy anim replacer - mystic knight
windy skyrim
dance of death ultimate edition
horse armors
hd rabbits plus
bellyaches animal and creature pack
83willows 101bugshd butterfly dragonfly luna-moth torchbug



so there it is, if anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. i like how my skyrim is starting to look (except these godawful trees) but its unplayable because i have to save every 30 seconds out of fear of not having a current save incase i crash after moving another 10 feet.


----------



## gionight

This time a fresh pics with my new female char, I think she looks as realistic and beautiful as it possible in this game.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/5d01.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/wzio.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/liq8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/vugi.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/6k6d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/n66y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/7iw8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/xnd7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/o3mj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/6vqt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/v59i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/s4o6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/0y3t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/beq6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/sl72.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/54nh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/qjyr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/zeud.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/4ypd.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/k5hh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/hut3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/igu0.jpg/


----------



## Sethy666

@ gionight... awesome!


----------



## gionight

Double post


----------



## Danja

Wow gionight, what face textures and hair are those?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Lifeshield, I am planning on re-starting my Skyrim with all the mods you listed on a previous page. Is there a specific order I should follow? Also is there somewhere that has your ini's?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crooksy

Just getting into the modding scene for Skyrim and been watching a lot of GGophers videos. I have all the basics down and installed a few mods such as SkyUI, some sounds and a lighting FX mod.

However, I do have a question that i'm hoping someone can help me with. I installed Climates Of Tamriel and downloaded the patches for both DG and DB too. Activating COT is fine but when I activate the patches, it says there is a newer version but states exactly the same version number as the currently dl'd one... If I click 'Yes' to update, it deactivates the main COT mod and activates the patch.

However, if I click 'No' it just activates and leaves the main COT active too. Is this right?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Lifeshield, I am planning on re-starting my Skyrim with all the mods you listed on a previous page. Is there a specific order I should follow? Also is there somewhere that has your ini's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They're listed in order of installation.

My ini's are in the guide linked to in my signature..


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Came back to edit and say I saw the link in your sig. I appreciate all you do for the community, thank you.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Came back to edit and say I saw the link in your sig. I appreciate all you do for the community, thank you.


I try my best, haha. Thanks.


----------



## xokan

I think some mod makes the save state ruin (game dont load). ECE or Race Menu, I do not know. Someone had the same problem?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> This time a fresh pics with my new female char, I think she looks as realistic and beautiful as it possible in this game.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/o3mj.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/6vqt.jpg/


Damn dude, that is impressive ! What are you getting for framerate (average) ?


----------



## gionight

*Lhotse>>>*
Thanks







without uGrids adjustment with In ENB reflections turned off and without any crazy grass mods, it's almost always 60fps with a rare drops.

*Danja>>>*
Thank you my friend, it's a *Real Girls Realistic Body Texture* by Zonzai with combination of *SG Hair Pack* just google it and you will easily find it..

*Sethy666>>>*
Thank you.

*OC'ing Noob>>>*
Core i7 4.0ghz , two GTX 570 in SLI, Corsair Dominator 6gb.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *Lhotse>>>*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without uGrids adjustment with In ENB reflections turned off, it's almost always 60fps with a rare drops.


What hardware are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Anyone else have issues with the blacksmithing menu acting laggy and slow?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Anyone else have issues with the blacksmithing menu acting laggy and slow?


It can act slow or stutter when you are scrolling through tons of things. It can also CTD if you have corrupt items.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Okay so it's not just me then. Was hoping for some sort of caching fix or something lol. I haven't had any CTD's though, so I guess I'm in the norm.


----------



## xokan

Realvision ENB 0.200 DLL + custom ini + Project ENB enbeffect.fx file.
Native playing resolution 1280x800 :/


----------



## Milamber

Hey guys

I've been out of the game for sometime, havent made an ENB in ages or an FXAA mod! What ENB are you guys using these days and are there any suggestions on which ENB is a good starting point. I'm tempted to get back into things now I have a nice SLI setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I've been out of the game for sometime, havent made an ENB in ages or an FXAA mod! What ENB are you guys using these days and are there any suggestions on which ENB is a good starting point. I'm tempted to get back into things now I have a nice SLI setup.


ASO, Gionight, and Lifeshield all have really nice ENB's.


----------



## Milamber

Thanks, are these obtainable, do they share them?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks, are these obtainable, do they share them?


You can find Lifeshield's here and I believe ASO and Gionight also share theirs, but I do not know where.


----------



## HardwareDecoder




----------



## Milamber

Once you guys have installed and enabled armour mods, how do you activate them in game so you can see them on your character? I've just installed a fair few and can't see them to buy?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Once you guys have installed and enabled armour mods, how do you activate them in game so you can see them on your character? I've just installed a fair few and can't see them to buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


What kind of armor mods? Armor enhancements or completely new armor? In my experience you have to craft any NEW armor via smithing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Once you guys have installed and enabled armour mods, how do you activate them in game so you can see them on your character? I've just installed a fair few and can't see them to buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Unless the mod maker scripts it so you get it off the bat, you usually have to craft them, find them, or complete a quest.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless the mod maker scripts it so you get it off the bat, you usually have to craft them, find them, or complete a quest.


Or use the console.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Or use the console.


Console works as well.









@Milamber: Some of them also script their mods so travelling merchants can sell it to you. As for how to use console, do the following:

- Hit ~ to pull up console
- Type help "item name" to bring up the item code you are looking for
- Type player.additem itemCode amount
- This should add said item into your inventory
- Remember that most armor mods come in multiple parts and you have to add all of them to get the full effect


----------



## xokan




----------



## xokan

Double post lollllll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> This time a fresh pics with my new female char, I think she looks as realistic and beautiful as it possible in this game.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/zeud.jpg/
> 
> Gionight, name of the armor mod plz. Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Double post lollllll
> Gionight, name of the armor mod plz. Thanks.


That is the Northgirl armor mod, though since it is dark, I can't tell if it is the normal version or the chainmail version.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Once you guys have installed and enabled armour mods, how do you activate them in game so you can see them on your character? I've just installed a fair few and can't see them to buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


should be already there mate. you would have to smith them though, and have the required level of smithing to do so.

also make sure to read the descriptions as some modders make it so their armour can only be made at the Skyforge for example, for add a bit of immersion. the Daedra Armour enhancement mod for example, the awesome Royal Daedra Armour can only be made at the Skyforge. you might even have to have completed the Companions quest line too and have full access to the Skyforge.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is the Northgirl armor mod, though since it is dark, I can't tell if it is the normal version or the chainmail version.


Thanks


----------



## Baasha

Is anyone using FNIS, XP32 Skeleton, Dual Sheath Redux, and Immersive Animations?

I followed the instructions on installing them but for some reason they are not working correctly.

The 1H swords do appear on the back but the animation does not work - it works for sheathing the sword but not for becoming armed (pressing "X" to get ready for combat - the character still draws the sword from the hip).

Also, I think there should be a specific order for installing the above mods - there seems to be some conflict with the Dual Sheath Redux and the Immersive Animation mod.

I started getting some crashes due to it and I reinstalled them and it seems to be working okay for now but the animations are still somewhat screwed up.

Does someone have a guide/manual or tutorial on how to install the above mentioned mods and in what order etc.?

Really need help with this.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I wound up installing the Immersive animations last and used the manual, individual files on the nexus page. I think there is something wrong with the installer for NMM and Bain as they never worked properly using the all in one pack. make sure when you update fnis behavior you check skeleton arm fix in the check boxes as well (if you arent already).


----------



## gionight

Here is some fresh pics to showcase what can be done with a skin rendering in this game.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/ujaz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/8azr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/vnk7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/monh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/gyqv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/ofje.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/u6pn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/o4ee.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/hjbk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/g9e3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/5ywv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/hxsm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/0jfn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/hfyb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/tuo1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/h5kp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/u1nr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/pso9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/iuik.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/hz2k.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/8yoy.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/d4x4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/d9k2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/ly6q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/px1r.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/7z5y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/6uwc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/j0i9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/m1l3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/n6hp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/wfib.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/xh9a.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/9fry.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/q574.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/853d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/9fao.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/5y28.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/v13o.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/nhbp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/y860.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/q7g3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/zdz7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/h7xl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/uzxm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/ntkn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/cw91.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/86nb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/ym5v.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/s7mj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/9cpe.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/hbvt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/umhp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/xygo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/3hrl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/u10l.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/qy8k.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/5mhk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/tk7y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/ourp.jpg/


----------



## gtarmanrob

gio man how do you do that??? that looks so bloody good it looks 'shopped. don't worry we know its not, but that's how perfect those pics look. have you started using a new ENB or something? or new mods?


----------



## xokan

Very nice gionight.


----------



## Sadmoto

Here is a Day and night shots of my new mod setup, it just consists of some mods handpicked from Lifeshield's guide (thank you very much for your work btw)







and a "custom" enb.

I'm not too happy with my lighting, it seems too red, but I'm loving the wearable lantern.










@Gio, you need to share!







those shots are desktop worthy. I want my game to look like that


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Very nice gionight.


Hey, what ENB are you using? Also, are you using Real Clouds?


----------



## Baasha

Wow.. Gionight.. again..

This one:



How did you get the dot on her forehead? Is there a "Hindu" mod? hahahah..


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hey, what ENB are you using? Also, are you using Real Clouds?


I am using the Realvision ENB (0.200 DLL) + enbeffect.fx file of Project ENB. I do not use Real Clouds.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> I am using the Realvision ENB (0.200 DLL) + enbeffect.fx file of Project ENB. I do not use Real Clouds.


Sweet! Does using the enbeffect.fx file from another ENB cause any stability issues or issues in general?

The Real Clouds mod is pretty good but it's somewhat glitchy and has a silver-lining on all objects (not clouds LOL).


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Sweet! Does using the enbeffect.fx file from another ENB cause any stability issues or issues in general?
> 
> The Real Clouds mod is pretty good but it's somewhat glitchy and has a silver-lining on all objects (not clouds LOL).


I have not noticed any issue, so far, but, enbeffect.fx is old, because Project ENB is old too.


----------



## Sazar

Hey guys...I am looking to doing some modding/ultra settings with skyrim.

If I build a system with:

i5-4xxx
Gtx660 2gb
and 16gb 1333 ram

Will i be able to get ultra settings out of 1080p?
If not then what about 1680x1050?

Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> Hey guys...I am looking to doing some modding/ultra settings with skyrim.
> 
> If I build a system with:
> 
> i5-4xxx
> Gtx660 2gb
> and 16gb 1333 ram
> 
> Will i be able to get ultra settings out of 1080p?
> If not then what about 1680x1050?
> 
> Thanks


For vanilla Skyrim, yes. For modded Skyrim, depends on what mods you are using as well as ini tweaks.


----------



## AbdullahG

You'll be able to run the game at max without an issue. If your modding is limited to textures, meshes, lighting, weather, etc., you'll be fine. ENBs will definitely hurt your frames though.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Here is some fresh pics to showcase what can be done with a skin rendering in this game.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/u6pn.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/n6hp.jpg/


----------



## Sadmoto

Here Is me in a sticky situation
















And the death dance










Loving this new enb, I recently figured out how to use the GUI ingame and have been editing.









Gio, I wanna know mod list/enb soo bad, and your Vram usage.








If they had skyrim looking like you have it, they would of sold it by the boat loads.
keep it coming!


----------



## Milamber

I realise that those with fantastic screenshots are less likely to share their config's because they "are always in development" which I don't think anyone here really cares about, it can of course be an excuse to delay sharing.... but I may be wrong! Has anyone provided their config's that they use to get the affect that we see posted here, I don't mean the ENB they downloaded initially but the tweaked version or modified effects file. I'm after the ENB setup that GIONIGHT uses for these screenshots, but wasn't sure if it's something that is shared with the community.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm after the ENB setup that GIONIGHT uses for these screenshots, but wasn't sure if it's something that is shared with the community.


You have more chance of getting blood out of a rock.

He will share his ini settings and mod list, but he never shares his config unfortunately.

Same goes for Unreal (or AS07 as he's known here).

Don't let that stop you from asking though, you might get lucky.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Could become an official tester for these guys. I still think that it goes against Boris' beliefs of sharing. But I understand that the best ENB modders don't want to become just another in the crowd, so they never release their ENB.

This is also a good thing, as everyone else has something to aspire too. Gionight's pictures in particular, are legendary. Pure eye candy. I personally look forward to his next batch of pictures.

MetallicAcid


----------



## Roxborough

Gionight... Can I buy your settings off you please... I will sign a contract and everything to prove I won't show anyone... that is how much I want my Skyrim to look like that... I've tried 237 mods in total... None of my results are anywhere near yours... WHAT MAGIC IS THIS...Why don't Bethesda employ you to do this to all their games... Seriously.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I realise that those with fantastic screenshots are less likely to share their config's because they "are always in development" which I don't think anyone here really cares about, it can of course be an excuse to delay sharing.... but I may be wrong! Has anyone provided their config's that they use to get the affect that we see posted here, I don't mean the ENB they downloaded initially but the tweaked version or modified effects file. I'm after the ENB setup that GIONIGHT uses for these screenshots, but wasn't sure if it's something that is shared with the community.


There no ENB secret or something. You can also get good images, but need great mods, ideal time of day for good light and shadow, camera position, the position of the character, downsampling, patience and mostly what Lifeshield said, knowledge is power.
Follow the fantastic tutorial Lifeshield.

But i agree, Gionight is nice.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> There no ENB secret or something. You can also get good images, but need great mods, ideal time of day for good light and shadow, camera position, the position of the character, downsampling, patience and mostly what Lifeshield said, knowledge is power.
> Follow the fantastic tutorial Lifeshield.
> 
> But i agree, Gionight is nice.


Pretty much this. I've taken some pretty epic shots of enyriel bit can't post them because I'm not online at the moment. It's all about the lighting and shading, really. Obviously angles play a big part also. Gionight does come up with some fantastic screens though.


----------



## Milamber

Well thats disappointing... Borris provides the tools, the community provide the mods and the one person that has an ENB config that so many would love to see refuses to share...

It stinks to be honest and it's very disappointing that the likes of others that follow suit, where would these folk be if they didn't have the mods that are tirelessly created for free.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Well thats disappointing... Borris provides the tools, the community provide the mods and the one person that has an ENB config that so many would love to see refuses to share...
> 
> It stinks to be honest and it's very disappointing that the likes of others that follow suit, where would these folk be if they didn't have the mods that are tirelessly created for free.


The whole point of things like ENB, with customizeable parameters, is to make it your own. If you want a particular effect, trial and error is the way to go. How did the greats get where they are if not through practice?

Lots of people mod the game but don't share the results. I've made a couple dozen mods but I've only shared 1 of them on the Nexus...partly because it's one of the few not based on existing game and literary themes and therefore not derived from anyone else's work. I use the rest in my own games with my own characters.


----------



## xokan

I am now testing Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB Redone and I'm really enjoying the results. If you want to test only visit the site of Nexus, is one of the latest ENB. Suggest integrating with Sweetfx.


----------



## Brainsick

I thought this was kinda cool!


----------



## AbdullahG

lol


----------



## xokan

Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB Redone + Sweetfx


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB Redone + Sweetfx


Ohhh! I'll have to try this one out! Especially because it works with Climate of Tamriel! It looks splendid!


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Ohhh! I'll have to try this one out! Especially because it works with Climate of Tamriel! It looks splendid!


I also found it very good. Works with Realistic Light Overhaul too.


----------



## aGingerMonkey




----------



## gtarmanrob

going to try that new ENB, im running RLO rather than CoT


----------



## ELCID777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*


DAT AZZ.............:

Anyhow, I just recently hoped on the modded Skyrim scene, so I'll be posting some shots pretty soon.


----------



## Roxborough

Going to get back into modding this game again, I've spent roughly 800 hours modding Skyrim, and 230 hours playing it... I usually get pretty good results as I have a lot of time on my hands at the moment. Going to try and emulate Gionight's images to the best of my ability, and I will share everything I have done to make it so.

Will post a separate thread for it, and put a link to it here somewhere if that'd be cool. It will probably be when I get my new laptop next month, so I'll do tonnes of research until then.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Here are some from me again....







i want to use an ENB but i'm a bit afraid.....


----------



## ASO7




----------



## andresafanador

here´s in Mine hope you like it!!!!!


----------



## StephenP85

I recently restarted this game and started messing around with ENBs (haven't modded Skyrim since early 2012). Found some pretty good effects and a crap-ton of mods. My crossfired, watercooled, heavily overclocked 7970s are able to give me 40fps at max settings. Never thought I'd see skyrim dip below 60.

But here's what I got. Not as cool as some of the ones I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> My crossfired, watercooled, heavily overclocked 7970s are able to give me 40fps at max settings. Never thought I'd see skyrim dip below 60.


You can get 60FPS out of this game pretty easily with an updated & optimized ENB profile, adjusted settings (you really don't need to max out shadows with newer ENB profiles for example) and optimized textures. On just one 7950 I rarely drop below 50FPS and normally sit around 60FPS with all ENB effects enabled and a ton of mods.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> i want to use an ENB but i'm a bit afraid.....


If I can do it so can you.


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> updated & optimized ENB profile


I'm sure that's the problem. I am running tons of high res mods with dense grass, and it's only when I use the ENB profile that I dip below 60fps. And I'm using an ENB that was highly recommended, but requires the use of a far outdated version of ENB. I'm going to browse through new profiles tonight. It's sad that 40fps is unacceptable to me. I'm spoiled.


----------



## Demented




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Nice shot! That place is like a legendary tourist spot for Skyrim. It's like the Grand Canyon or Eifel Tower; anyone who goes their takes a screenshot.







Mine is probably near the beginning of this thread, though it was far crappier.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice shot! That place is like a legendary tourist spot for Skyrim. It's like the Grand Canyon or Eifel Tower; anyone who goes their takes a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is probably near the beginning of this thread, though it was far crappier.


Thanks!

Just getting back into the game, so hopefully I'll have some better ones again soon.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ELCID777

(open in new tab)























My first time playing Skyrim ever, heavily modded of course, and it's GLORIOUS! I must admit that I severely underestimated the graphical fidelity one can attain (with mods) in Skyrim. I'd rank this right up there with the best of the best now. I am truly a believer.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELCID777*
> 
> 
> 
> My first time playing Skyrim ever, heavily modded of course, and it's GLORIOUS! I must admit that I severely underestimated the graphical fidelity one can attain (with mods) in Skyrim. I'd rank this right up there with the best of the best now. I am truly a believer.


Really nice, although the yoga corpses are a bit creepy.









Not as creepy as when villagers crowd around groping dead guards though...


----------



## xokan

Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB


----------



## th3illusiveman

How do you zoom into your character that much?


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How do you zoom into your character that much?


Console ('')
fov 40

Default is 65

lower = zoom
_______________________________________

Prject ENB - nice
Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB - very nice

Project ENB + Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB = glorious (personal opinion of course)


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Asot, where did you get the red steel mesh?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Asot, where did you get the red steel mesh?


I don't think it is mesh, but that is the red variant of northgirl armor.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't think it is mesh, but that is the red variant of northgirl armor.


Ah ok I see....I was thinking it was that sleeksteel mesh I keep having issues with getting to work. Still a no go and can't firgure out why. It's right there in the datafolder, installed, but will not show up in game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah ok I see....I was thinking it was that sleeksteel mesh I keep having issues with getting to work. Still a no go and can't firgure out why. It's right there in the datafolder, installed, but will not show up in game.


I'll take a look at it on Sunday night hen I get back into town.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'll take a look at it on Sunday night hen I get back into town.


Ok does anyone know how to uninstall an ENB and install another? I'd like to try this new one, this Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Console ('')
> fov 40
> 
> Default is 65
> 
> lower = zoom
> _______________________________________
> 
> Prject ENB - nice
> Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB - very nice
> 
> Project ENB + Ruvaak Dahmaan ENB = glorious (personal opinion of course)


How did you get both ENBs installed?


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How did you get both ENBs installed?


Is only Project ENB + Ruvaak enbseries.ini file


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Is only Project ENB + Ruvaak enbseries.ini file


I'm a mod n00b, how do you install it? Are you using any mods like enhanced light and FX or anything like that or straight ENB?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm a mod n00b, how do you install it? Are you using any mods like enhanced light and FX or anything like that or straight ENB?


To install an ENB, you put the files in your Skyrim folder, not the data folder. Also, you need the correct binary file from the enbdev.com website (d3d9.dll). Once you have them there, and start the game, you should see a message in the top left after the splash screen (Bethesda animation).

Using a different binary file won't break it, but there's a chance that it won't look quite the same.

You can use an ENB with those other mods like Realistic Lighting Overhaul or Climates of Tamriel because they affect different parts of the game. They won't conflict to the point of crashing, but the extra lighting effects may make it too dark or too bright, etc.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> To install an ENB, you put the files in your Skyrim folder, not the data folder. Also, you need the correct binary file from the enbdev.com website (d3d9.dll). Once you have them there, and start the game, you should see a message in the top left after the splash screen (Bethesda animation).
> 
> Using a different binary file won't break it, but there's a chance that it won't look quite the same.
> 
> You can use an ENB with those other mods like Realistic Lighting Overhaul or Climates of Tamriel because they affect different parts of the game. They won't conflict to the point of crashing, but the extra lighting effects may make it too dark or too bright, etc.


I have the opethfeldt6 ENB installed and it looks good but using realistic lighting overhaul makes it look too dark outside during the day, fantastic at night and fantastic in inside areas whereas without using realistic lighting overhaul it looks fine outside but too light in dungeons and inside areas WITH darker dungeons mod installed.

Looking for a happy medium










Anyone have any tips for realistic lighting inside AND outside? I'd post screenshots but I won't be online for a few more days yet.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## gtarmanrob

wow... so im using Project ENB - No CoT with Ruvaak enbseries.ini and yeah, very happy with results. also enabled 2xAA and 16xAF in launcher, doesn't seem to conflict and got rid of some not so nice jaggies.


----------



## Dorkseid

I wonder why you can only get proper rapier-type movement animation when wielding left-handed...?


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone know how to get rid of the sun rays through mountains and other objects glitch? I read somewhere that I may have to roll back the nvida driver. Is that the only way?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of the sun rays through mountains and other objects glitch? I read somewhere that I may have to roll back the nvida driver. Is that the only way?


You could either roll back to older drivers or disable Sun Rays in you enbseries.ini.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> wow... so im using Project ENB - No CoT with Ruvaak enbseries.ini and yeah, very happy with results. also enabled 2xAA and 16xAF in launcher, doesn't seem to conflict and got rid of some not so nice jaggies.


Yeahh, me too. Very nice.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Yeahh, me too. Very nice.


So how did the weather system turn out then if you're not using COT?

How are you guys using different .ini with certain ENBs, I mean how do you install it like that? I know how to install an ENB but where does the Ruvaak ini install to and where did you get it?


----------



## JForce06




----------



## Brainsick

That looks great!


----------



## Demented




----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Amazing picture!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Baasha

^ASOT, what armor is that?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Is only Project ENB + Ruvaak enbseries.ini file


Doesn't Project ENB use the 0.119 DLL? That's a really old DLL and I thought the newer ones have much better performance tweaks(?).


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ^ASOT, what armor is that?


Ebony armor, from remodeled armors.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of the sun rays through mountains and other objects glitch? I read somewhere that I may have to roll back the nvida driver. Is that the only way?


You have to edit your ENB config ini so that it "forcesfakevideocard" or something like, only way I could get it to work. With current drivers.


----------



## TRELOXELO




----------



## jdk90

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















































[



ASO7, What skin texture is this..?


----------



## perablenta

Here is my:


----------



## hakz

Happy awesome 1000th page guys


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Doesn't Project ENB use the 0.119 DLL? That's a really old DLL and I thought the newer ones have much better performance tweaks(?).


Yea I was wondering the same thing (because you're correct). However, the creator of Project ENB (and True Vision and Seasons of Skyrim -- same guy) is updating all three of them for the new 0.2xx series ENB binaries. He has a stress-test version of True Vision for the 0.201 binary out, and apparently a Project ENB one is to follow later this week.


----------



## wanako

So, after failing to be able to adapt my beloved The Wilds ENB over to the newest binaries + Climates of Tamriel and Time of Day, I threw random papers in the air and gave up. So I went over to the ENBDev site and looked up everything I could to start making my own profile and with what I learned, I reversed engineered most of the profiles in my library to see what they did and how they did it. I also stole someone's enbbloom.fx file and DoF file. I don't remember who's though.







I spent most of my Sunday just working on that and this is the FAIL I came up with:













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























DAT over-saturation! DEM nasty shadows! AO is all over the place and the lighting is quite off. Let's just say I didn't like how it came out, so I trashed it and started again, a bit wiser this time. Later, I've got to figure out how to use the different .ini's for each weather type. That will be loads of fun.







I'll be working on it again tonight.


----------



## th3illusiveman




----------



## th3illusiveman

That armor of hers should hold up well in combat









before you get ban hammered for the tits can you post the enb config you're using? I like how the sky looks with it.


----------



## xokan

Very nice Gionight. I like the colors of the girls that you create, not only de colors of course








I tried to emulate but was too gray.


----------



## Demented




----------



## _Killswitch_

Starting playing Skyrim again, Few more mod's now since last time I played. Anyway's She's not as pretty as some of girls here but this is my Vampire Kasmira


----------



## propa

New stuff from me







020x WIP


----------



## Demented




----------



## Dirkonis

Man these pics look great, what mods are you guys using to make it look so damn good?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


This is now officially my favorite close-up-kill pic.







I can imagine what that would sound like in person...something like hitting a can of Pringles with a sledgehammer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> Man these pics look great, what mods are you guys using to make it look so damn good?
> 
> It's mostly variations of ENB with high-res textures. If you look closely a lot of the best list their mods in their sig.


----------



## Dirkonis

Just noticed, thanks for the heads up. Time to get my skyrim on...well when I get off work anyway


----------



## wanako

Using the old version of The Wilds ENB running on v0139. These are about a month old now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Nothing really special from me, just some random shots during playtime with the FPS counter enabled.


----------



## xokan




----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*


What female mod are you using? and "armor"?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> What female mod are you using? and "armor"?


Armor should be this one, but I am not sure about the skin text. Mature skin maybe?


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> What female mod are you using? and "armor"?
> 
> 
> 
> Armor should be this one, but I am not sure about the skin text. Mature skin maybe?
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot,


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Thanks a lot,


NP


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Skin:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36425//?

Its for UNP. Very realistic, but I'm having problems with the color of the neck, still do not know to use TexBlend.


----------



## _Killswitch_

I use the Real Girl realistic texture too, My neck seam isn't too bad but use different skin maps with mine.


----------



## xokan

More


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skin:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36425//?
> 
> Its for UNP. Very realistic, but I'm having problems with the color of the neck, still do not know to use TexBlend.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Currently I have the CCBE, I will try this.


----------



## Demented

I just started using the Real Girl skin, and wow. It is very nice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally prefer SG Textures Reborn.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Close up of my Vampire Kasmira



Edit: Lifeshield thought your unreal ENB had Sweetfx in it? Means I'll try to figure out how to add it too it ...oh boy here's come's pain =(


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Edit: Lifeshield thought your unreal ENB had Sweetfx in it? Means I'll try to figure out how to add it too it ...oh boy here's come's pain =(


Why do you want to use SweetFX? It doesn't do anything more drastically special than FXAA.

Going by enbdev Boris is stopping it from being compatible with ENB from 0.210.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Why do you want to use SweetFX? It doesn't do anything more drastically special than FXAA.
> 
> Going by enbdev Boris is stopping it from being compatible with ENB from 0.210.


I like Lumasharpen. Skyrim is blurry.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> I like Lumasharpen. Skyrim is blurry.


Skyrim is blurry? :/


----------



## xokan

Yes, skyrim is not blurred, but I like that ultra sharp. Enb have sharpenning command?


----------



## yunshin

http://imgur.com/54KYt




http://imgur.com/RnijW


There's some of my screenshots. I don't use any ENBs as I dislike how the game looks with it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Yes, skyrim is not blurred, but I like that ultra sharp. Enb have sharpenning command?


Yes, if you use the correct effect.txt file or FXAA.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes, if you use the correct effect.txt file or FXAA.


Thanks for the quick response. I'll try.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes, if you use the correct effect.txt file or FXAA.


Why would he do that, considering so many people use SweetFX to add SMAA? His EdgeAA and TemporalAA is not that great and if we add Hardware AA it screws up the visuals with ENB on. Unless there's a way to adjust the strength of AA through ENB.

By FXAA, do you mean Skyrim FXAA or through some other source?


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes, if you use the correct effect.txt file or FXAA.


Unreal, i am using tapiok's shaders and works perfect. Look the ENB forum.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:
Originally Posted by *wanako* 

Why would he do that, considering so many people use SweetFX to add SMAA? His EdgeAA and TemporalAA is not that great and if we add Hardware AA it screws up the visuals with ENB on. Unless there's a way to adjust the strength of AA through ENB.

By FXAA, do you mean Skyrim FXAA or through some other source?

Boris, currently, has stopped ENB from being able to proxy chain 3rd party software. From 0.210 onward.

You need to use effect.txt files currently for this effect..

Quote:
Originally Posted by *xokan* 

Unreal, i am using tapiok's shaders and works perfect. Look the ENB forum.

I have it downloaded but am going to wait until I need to use them before messing around implementing them. Maybe Boris will stop having a strop because of Nexus users giving him headache. He never was the most patient person.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Unreal, i am using tapiok's shaders and works perfect. Look the ENB forum.


I have topiaks Skyrim Enhanced Shaders FX too but am not sure how to install it. I'm using opethfeldt6 enb, are you using topiaks shaders with another enb? How do you make it work? I'd like to use his shaders with the end I'm using if possible or just use his enb, doesn't matter. I jus want to try those shaders.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I have topiaks Skyrim Enhanced Shaders FX too but am not sure how to install it. I'm using opethfeldt6 enb, are you using topiaks shaders with another enb? How do you make it work? I'd like to use his shaders with the end I'm using if possible or just use his enb, doesn't matter. I jus want to try those shaders.


Put the Shader folder in your Data folder and put the rest of the files in the Enbseries folder.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Put the Shader folder in your Data folder and put the rest of the files in the Enbseries folder.


Its an 8mb install with quite a few folders in it, which ones am I putting in the data folder?

There is an update file that is just a few KB, is that the one? There is literally no install instructions? I don't even see one from gopher.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Its an 8mb install with quite a few folders in it, which ones am I putting in the data folder?
> 
> There is an update file that is just a few KB, is that the one? There is literally no install instructions? I don't even see one from gopher.


Your ENB folders should be set out as below.





The only difference is that the Shaders folder shown in the second image needs to go in the Skyrim data folder instead of in the Enbseries folder. Don't put it in Enbseries folder as shown in these images (these were taken to show Tapioks where to place the Shader folder for a future revision so the effect.txt files can be used with other games) other wise it won't work.

If you download Unreal Cinema 0.211 BETA along with it's Data File you will see exactly how it should be set out.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Your ENB folders should be set out as below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is that the Shaders folder shown in the second image needs to go in the Skyrim data folder instead of in the Enbseries folder. Don't put it in Enbseries folder as shown in these images (these were taken to show Tapioks where to place the Shader folder for a future revision so the effect.txt files can be used with other games) other wise it won't work.
> 
> If you download Unreal Cinema 0.211 BETA along with it's Data File you will see exactly how it should be set out.


OK, thanks...but what if I want to keep the enb I'm using, is it the same procedure, does it matter, or do I have to use the unreal cinema enb for this to work?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> OK, thanks...but what if I want to keep the enb I'm using, is it the same procedure, does it matter, or do I have to use the unreal cinema enb for this to work?


It should work with any ENB. If the ENB doesn't have an Enbseries folder you just put the effect files in the main directory instead.


----------



## Stoffie22

Hi guys, time for some ultra widescreen pics of skyrim!

Taken from my eyefinity setup 5720x1200. HD6990 and6970 in tri-fire

Click on "Original size" for the best experience !






















Hope you enjoyed this as much as i did!


----------



## Demented

OK, Lifeshield, I'm finally able to use your ENB with no issues. How can I make the interior lighting better? I'm fine with darkness, but it's like the mines and stuff have two colors. Black and orange.









EDIT: I see it was another mod I had installed that was doing that, but then I don't like the exteriors as much. They're still awesome, but...hmm..now to tweak and find a nice happy medium..


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well after spending 2 hours looking through here, I think I need to give your ENB a try LifeShield. I completely reinstalled Skyrim about a month ago to start out clean and get the ENB working once and for all. Tried RealVision. I like it, but your screenshots are just so epic. I must try it!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Maian

Finally started playing some more Skyrim. Using Opethfeldt 7 ENB with v0.210 binary.

New character, Tacitus. Using _Random Alternate Start_ and the _addon_ along with T3nd0's _Skyrim Redone_.








[/URL]




















Farkas getting in on some action -- randomly met Farkas, Athis, and Torvar south of Riften in the wild.









Along with _Random Alternate Start_, is no dragons spawning until I go to Helgen on my own (which is why there was only a Novice Conjuration Mage and a few skeletons guarding the Word Wall).


----------



## Demented

Great shots, Maian!


----------



## Dorkseid

After weeks of messing around in various places, my Herobrine character finally bothered to visit Whiterun:


----------



## xokan




----------



## Demented




----------



## AluminumHaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Here is some fresh pics to showcase what can be done with a skin rendering in this game.


Those are some amazing shots gionight!!! Just one question: Where can I get this wing mod?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AluminumHaste*
> 
> Those are some amazing shots gionight!!! Just one question: Where can I get this wing mod?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That "wing" mod is part of the Ultimate Assortment mod by FavoredSoul on the Nexus: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/39959/?


----------



## Highlnder3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> That "wing" mod is part of the Ultimate Assortment mod by FavoredSoul on the Nexus: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/39959/?


VERY sweet...I might just have to check this one out.


----------



## AluminumHaste

Thanks for your reply, been looking so hard everywhere.


----------



## xokan




----------



## wanako

These first two I took with Somber Unleashed. Beautiful profile but looks horrendous with Climates of Tamriel. It would take too much work to get it to work.



These other ones are from my own profile, La Profeta ENB, which I'm still working on.













Heavy influence from The Wilds ENB and The Goddess ENB. It's build around ELFX and Climates of Tamriel and works with the v.0211. There are a few things still bothering me, but I think it's a decent start.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*


What armor is the female wearing? Is that Ghorza's armor?


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> What armor is the female wearing? Is that Ghorza's armor?


Yes, heavy armor.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Yes, heavy armor.


Thats what I thought....do you know of other heavy armor for females like that - not so revealing?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Thats what I thought....do you know of other heavy armor for females like that - not so revealing?


cant remember if its heavy but theres the Medusa armour which looks awesome imo.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> cant remember if its heavy but theres the Medusa armour which looks awesome imo.


Yes, Medusa armor (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31229/?) is nice.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> cant remember if its heavy but theres the Medusa armour which looks awesome imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Yes, Medusa armor (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31229/?) is nice.


Looks pretty cool but they don't show the female armor but the helmet. Do I have to install the dragon along with it?

Any other heavy armors for female that's not too revealing?

So far there's ghorzas and Medusa


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Looks pretty cool but they don't show the female armor but the helmet. Do I have to install the dragon along with it?
> 
> Any other heavy armors for female that's not too revealing?
> 
> So far there's ghorzas and Medusa


There's more pictures beyond the first 3...some of the armor itself. Here's one of them, linked from the page itself. And the dragon is a separate file to download, not necessary.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Looks pretty cool but they don't show the female armor but the helmet.


----------



## Dunan

Awesome thanks lifeshield, and you have a pm


----------



## propa

Some new Stuff, from my ENB COT Convert to 209, now without any Palette BMP


----------



## gtarmanrob

So is CoT ok to run these days? Any major conflicts? I'm running RLO which is ok but nothing like CoT, however my game has never ran smoother/no freezes or CTDs.


----------



## xokan

Propa, great images. Your ENB is very similar to what I use. Realistic/Fantasy and sharper.


----------



## Creator

We need some sort of Skyrim screenshot round robin to determine the best Skyrim screenshot(s) of all time.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> We need some sort of Skyrim screenshot round robin to determine the best Skyrim screenshot(s) of all time.


Good luck going through every single screenshot in this thread.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not even close to the same level as the pictures here.

Just recently purchased Skyrim, installed some "graphics essentials" pack and got going!

This scene just happened to catch my eye during a quest. Looked great on my 1440p monitor


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Not even close to the same level as the pictures here.
> 
> Just recently purchased Skyrim, installed some "graphics essentials" pack and got going!
> 
> This scene just happened to catch my eye during a quest. Looked great on my 1440p monitor


Welcome aboard.

Check out the guide in my sig for some tips on making Skyrim look good for screenshots. Has a fair amount of invaluable advice there.


----------



## Hellravager

My guy in the woods by Riverwood also a shot of the trees in my game


----------



## gtarmanrob

If you guys don't have it already I highly recommend Tall Grass and I think one called Bigger Trees or something? Really adds some immersion, especially the tall grass.


----------



## Baasha

I know this is a "pic" thread, but wanted to share this epic dragon fight I had with a couple of followers against a Tempest Drake dragon:


----------



## Dunan

Wow when do you run into one of those, all I've gotten to is ancient dragon an I'm level 52


----------



## bhav

Wish I could figure out how to make my Skyrim look like Propa's









I couldn't figure out how to properly use the ENB mod and settings.j


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I know this is a "pic" thread, but wanted to share this epic dragon fight I had with a couple of followers against a Tempest Drake dragon:


This video made me leave my gf's house to go play Skyrim.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Wish I could figure out how to make my Skyrim look like Propa's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to properly use the ENB mod and settings.j


There's videos of how to install ENBs all over YouTube just do a search. They are pretty way to install initially.


----------



## Maian

Another bundle of images from the past couple of days:

Starting at Bleak Falls Burrow, working my way towards Helgen, and from there, southeast towards the Rift.











Assassin's Creed, anyone?










Found a convoy of Stormcloaks (who had wiped out a squad of Imperials). Well, being the Imperial assassin that I am, decided to take care of it. I don't have shots of the aftermath, since it was too dark for most of them.














Still using Opethfeldt 7 ENB with the v0.210 binary.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> So is CoT ok to run these days? Any major conflicts? I'm running RLO which is ok but nothing like CoT, however my game has never ran smoother/no freezes or CTDs.


Like I said before. CoT is about as bugfree as you're going to get. I have not seen any major conflicts with other mods unless you're using something that modifies the weathers. I use it along with ELFX to incredible results. Like I also said, the biggest issue with CoT is getting a ENB profile that compatible with it. It's difficult to create one for this mod.

Propa, I'm going to have to get with you sometime to see if you can help me a bit with my profile. Fires outside are looking a bit red, and I'm not sure how to fix that. Fire indoors looks incredible. Using HD6 code is anybody out there has an idea.


----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Propa, I'm going to have to get with you sometime to see if you can help me a bit with my profile. Fires outside are looking a bit red, and I'm not sure how to fix that. Fire indoors looks incredible. Using HD6 code is anybody out there has an idea.


Send me ur Ini i will look for it and give u the right parameters, so u will


----------



## gtarmanrob

Hey propa is that enb profile in your sig the one you are using for those screens? No one has made oranges and reds like that, that's incredible.

I'm currently running the latest enb, with project enb profile + his HQ SweetFX profile, but I swapped out the palette for that Ruuvark blokes one or what his name is. Someone came up with the idea several pages back forget who, it's doing wonders for me running RLO, but I wanna try CoT again.


----------



## propa

@GTARMANROB

yes, it is. I just convert from 119 to 213 but this time without pallete.bmp for clear colors









and in my screens i used a mixed COT, ELE and ELFX


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> @GTARMANROB
> 
> yes, it is. I just convert from 119 to 213 but this time without pallete.bmp for clear colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in my screens i used a mixed COT, ELE and ELFX


awesome cheers mate. if I make the move to CoT, will be borrowing your config







going to try messing with my current one for now but. really like it, just a bit too blurry. will post some screens soon. keep forgetting have saved in the worst possible spot, a Master Vampire is right near me and keeps infecting me. I wanna be a Lycan not a Vampire


----------



## wanako

Using my new La Profeta ENB. Still needs more work, but I'm liking where it's going. It's CoT compatible... so far.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Yes, Medusa armor (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31229/?) is nice.


Medusa armor is awesome


----------



## wanako

La Profeta ENB. More stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## TRELOXELO




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*


Dude, take out the nudity before you get this locked.


----------



## Solonowarion

Well just installed skyrim again. deleted all older 100+ mods. This is daunting.


----------



## Dunan

Using Opethfeldt6 ENB with Enhanced lights and FX

Can you guess which 2 followers are my favorite lol


----------



## TRELOXELO

Nice pics man....what armor is that if i may ask?


----------



## xokan

Nice images Dunan.


----------



## ASO7

PP2


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics man....what armor is that if i may ask?


Absolutely you may ask lol

Its the MorSit armor for CBBE

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25213//?


----------



## h2spartan

I've just begun working on an Enb and haven't really jumped in to any textures yet but I'm getting there...It's amazing what an enb can do. The game still looks surprisingly beautiful even without the textures.


----------



## wanako




----------



## propa

Nice Screens here,

@AS07 really nice new PP2 Preset u have









After to many CTDs, reinstall my Skyrim and forgot to Backup my ENB :lol: :shock:

Next Try with NEW Preset ...


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Nice Screens here,
> 
> @AS07 really nice new PP2 Preset u have


Thanks but i still need to improve it...


----------



## Creator

ASO7, how do you get bright distant terrain? A lot of, if not all the ENBs I've tried, have dark distant terrain.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> ASO7, how do you get bright distant terrain? A lot of, if not all the ENBs I've tried, have dark distant terrain.


I tweaked the fog/weather through the Creation Kit for this preset.


----------



## wanako

More from me. Using my own La Profeta ENB - WIP. I'm still so noob at this but it's coming out decent... I think...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> More from me. Using my own La Profeta ENB - WIP. I'm still so noob at this but it's coming out decent... I think...


Looks good to me!


----------



## h2spartan

A few more..just starting to do the S.T.E.P. I will eventually take time for better quality screens. these were just randoms I took quickly while trying to improve my enb...


----------



## Demented




----------



## gatornation240

Some fantastic shots in here, some I've thought looked good while playing


----------



## OCingRookie

So yesterday I played skyrim for the first time. I made it to the town with the blacksmith. There I I ran into the guy that wants to break up a couple with a forged letter that he asks me to deliver. I killed his ass for the no good cowardly twit that he was and took all his stuff. Of course I failed the mission. Was that important? Do I need to start over? Or does this game allow you to be whoever you decide to be? Good or bad? Also how do I take snapshots of gameplay like that to post? Recommendations on mods to install?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Miaauw2513

Damn, you people just made me install Skyrim earlier due to lurkin' this thread so much over the past months








I never really modded this game, but this time I looked at Lifeshield's mod list and downloaded most of them and installed them in that order that was posted, too. I must say, it looks amazing, and I don't even think I lost that much perfomance (I did also take medium/high textures sometimes instead of the 4k textures). I don't have an ENB yet because I just wanna get the textures and stuff done correctly first.

Now, I DO have a problem with some of the trees (I think it's the ones placed by some mod) missing textures. They are just lightblue but still have a physical presence. I'll post all my world mods below, if someone can spot what's causing this problem







They are also installed in this order, starting from top.


Spoiler: Mods



Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized
No Stretching
Better Dynamic Snow
SMIM
Skyrim HD
Serious HD
AoF Detailed Mountains
Hectrol Caves Deluxe
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Trees HD
Ultimate Lush Overhaul
Natural Grass
W.A.T.E.R.
Real Snow
Realistic Smoke and Embers
HD Enhanced Terrain
HQ Towns and Villages



It's not like it puts me out of the immersion but it's kinda weird to run around and suddenly see this big blue thing that just sticks out of the enviroment like a sore thumb









E: Nevermind, I'm a twerp. Didn't see that Ultimate Lush overhaul was for v179e, so it was incompatible


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCingRookie*
> 
> So yesterday I played skyrim for the first time. I made it to the town with the blacksmith. There I I ran into the guy that wants to break up a couple with a forged letter that he asks me to deliver. I killed his ass for the no good cowardly twit that he was and took all his stuff. Of course I failed the mission. Was that important? Do I need to start over? Or does this game allow you to be whoever you decide to be? Good or bad? Also how do I take snapshots of gameplay like that to post? Recommendations on mods to install?


You can be whatever the bloody hell you want.







Failing that would not cause a problem in the game. I only hope you were discreet about killing him. If not, you'll have a bounty on your head and any Whiterun guards you come up to will try to arrest you. If your bounty is too high they'll try to kill you. Good luck with that.


----------



## wanako




----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Absolutely you may ask lol
> 
> Its the MorSit armor for CBBE
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25213//?


Thanks a lot man...i actually run on that armor and found it in some site (which i can't remember) ....thanks again.


----------



## gatornation240

Made a short vid just messing around with some mods


----------



## SerSlenderMan

This one I will always remember, it's not eye candy, but its quite awesome to me


----------



## RussianC

I hate you guys.

Have to clear out space to reinstall skyrim again.


----------



## xokan




----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Hey ASO7 what armor is the girl wearing?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey ASO7 what armor is the girl wearing?


Dragonscale Chainmail


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Dragonscale Chainmail


How did you get it I don't see it in nexus mods anywhere. Do you have a link?


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## Shurtugal




----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How did you get it I don't see it in nexus mods anywhere. Do you have a link?


Search it on Loverslab forum, i download it a long time ago.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Search it on Loverslab forum, i download it a long time ago.


I did find it on nexus but can't seem to craft it or find it. The author didn't give any instructions either. How did you get it made in game?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I did find it on nexus but can't seem to craft it or find it. The author didn't give any instructions either. How did you get it made in game?


Why don't you just get it via console?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Why don't you just get it via console?


I'm not sure of the command to bring it up









Is there a universal command for it? Isn't it player.additem or somethingli ke that?


----------



## Lifeshield

Type: help dragonplate 0 (or whatever it is called).

This should bring up a list of stuff, look for it in the armour that comes up.

Find the item ID (this is 8 characters long)

Tthen type: player.additem itemID "1"

itemID being the 8 characters that identifies the item to the command. "1" being the amount you want to create.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Just wondering if mouse stutter in ENB .218 is normal, ive been using project ENB and just noticed they have a new version out for .218 binary but when i use .218 my mouse stutters like mad when i move it (40+fps). it doesnt do this on the .119 version.


----------



## wanako

La Profeta ENB. I'm doing a lot of tweaking for interior environments, though I'm having a problem where the interiors are only being controlled by the "xxxInteriorNight" parameters. It's controlling both day and night. Any thoughts on how I can fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Type: help dragonplate 0 (or whatever it is called).
> 
> This should bring up a list of stuff, look for it in the armour that comes up.
> 
> Find the item ID (this is 8 characters long)
> 
> Tthen type: player.additem itemID "1"
> 
> itemID being the 8 characters that identifies the item to the command. "1" being the amount you want to create.


Thanks man, you're always a great help. I'll try it out when I get back home from work.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Just wondering if mouse stutter in ENB .218 is normal, ive been using project ENB and just noticed they have a new version out for .218 binary but when i use .218 my mouse stutters like mad when i move it (40+fps). it doesnt do this on the .119 version.


Try a different binary. It's a crapshoot really.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Type: help dragonplate 0 (or whatever it is called).
> 
> This should bring up a list of stuff, look for it in the armour that comes up.
> 
> Find the item ID (this is 8 characters long)
> 
> Tthen type: player.additem itemID "1"
> 
> itemID being the 8 characters that identifies the item to the command. "1" being the amount you want to create.


Unfortunately that didn't work, all I got was a list of enchanted dragonscale items already in the game. Is there a way to scroll up in the console? It may be hidden deeper in the list maybe?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is there a way to scroll up in the console?


Yes, use the PgUp or PgDn keys.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes, use the PgUp or PgDn keys.


I went up he list, but it doesn't show up. It's all armor that's already in game. I tried help chainmail 0 also and same thing, anything chainmail related is what's already in game also. Stumped. Again. lol


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Dunan

Hey ASO7 how did you get that dragonscale armor installed that I asked you about? I cant find how to craft it or even find it by console.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG

That looks amazing. Are you playing that with a single 670?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That looks amazing. Are you playing that with a single 670?


Yes, why not?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Yes, why not?


And now I'm jealous.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Solonowarion

that bottom pic.


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## wanako

More of La Profeta ENB which is still in WIP. The interiors are looking much better than before, but the whole thing still needs work. I want to eventually update it to newer HD6 DNI code, but I'm having a lot of trouble understanding this stuff. (>_<)


----------



## ASO7




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

ok, Im having an issue i just cant figure out. Im getting framedrops when looking in certain directions outside (interior and walled towns like whiterun/windhelm are fine). it does this with/without ENB and with or without mods enabled. The spot is ~60º arc that if i look into it my framerate drops into the single digits (2-3fps). it changes location based on where im standing its its present 100% of the time no matter where i am in the map. Sometimes its straight up in the air or straight down, most of the time its right around eye level though.

You can see it in this video here (ignore the little hiccups its because fraps is recording to the same drive skyrim is installed to). The stable at the start of the recording is fine (and was fine my entire way down the bridge), even looking down that direction while crossing was fine. As soon as i run down hill a little and turn back my framerate is in the crapper and then back up to the end of the bridge but in a different spot its still messed up. its like this EVERYWEHRE outdoors and its starting to get annoying, Im about ready to chock this one up to nvidias craptastic drivers as it was never like this before (310's and older) and i have changed literally nothing in my mods list. oh and my water flickers like mad in some spots which is another problem that just recently popped up.


----------



## SerSlenderMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> ok, Im having an issue i just cant figure out. Im getting framedrops when looking in certain directions outside (interior and walled towns like whiterun/windhelm are fine). it does this with/without ENB and with or without mods enabled. The spot is ~60º arc that if i look into it my framerate drops into the single digits (2-3fps). it changes location based on where im standing its its present 100% of the time no matter where i am in the map. Sometimes its straight up in the air or straight down, most of the time its right around eye level though.
> 
> You can see it in this video here (ignore the little hiccups its because fraps is recording to the same drive skyrim is installed to). The stable at the start of the recording is fine (and was fine my entire way down the bridge), even looking down that direction while crossing was fine. As soon as i run down hill a little and turn back my framerate is in the crapper and then back up to the end of the bridge but in a different spot its still messed up. its like this EVERYWEHRE outdoors and its starting to get annoying, Im about ready to chock this one up to nvidias craptastic drivers as it was never like this before (310's and older) and i have changed literally nothing in my mods list. oh and my water flickers like mad in some spots which is another problem that just recently popped in.


If the problem started since you updated your drivers, then my best tip is to get an older version and try that. If that fails, then check and see if there's something wrong/different in your settings, play around with them and see what causes this. If all fails, I would completely uninstall and reinstall Skyrim. Hope you get it to work!

EDIT: Forgot to mention, try deactivating all your mods and run vanilla Skyrim, just to be sure.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Its definitely something with ENB and nvidias newer drivers, the 310 drivers seem to run fine other than everything is transparent and the sun is showing through everything.

removed all ENB files and the files that came with project ENB and it seems fine on the new drivers as well


----------



## Boinz

Theres a fix for that. Before you start skyrim, edit your enbseries.ini config and set
[MULTIHEAD]
ForceVideoAdapterIndex=true
VideoAdapterIndex=0


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

doesnt work if that was directed at me, still low single digit fps looking in certain directions. This is really annoying actually...


----------



## Boinz

Damn, well that should've at least fixed the whole
Quote:


> is transparent and the sun is showing through everything.


Thing, it did for me, even using newer drivers.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG




----------



## Hellravager

What ENB are you using AbdullahG?


----------



## AbdullahG

Just my own config. It's nothing special. It doesn't look quite as good in pictures, but it's alright IMO.


----------



## hakz

^ I personally like it. Very soothing.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Lifeshield as always, mind blowing. it's like you've added tessellation. nice work


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Lifeshield as always, mind blowing. it's like you've added tessellation. nice work


Thankyou Rob


----------



## gionight

New epic pictures set from me and this time I am sure it is a best one.
My last post has been removed because of puritan rules on this forum









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/xesf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/ge8x.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/r9ak.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/sywx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/jnjs.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/34r5.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/4ip3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/ta62.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/vbdr.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/3frf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/ijq9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/jbxx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/fu4v.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/o9c1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/c6j0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/x28u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/dzsn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/b5vl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/sd9q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/wg6d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/ln5n.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/l3l7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/h8xc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/fi1q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/2hdt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/za8g.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/9qfg.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/w5pm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/xhg2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/qls3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/39m0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/t7k2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/z9xo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/m0tc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/qw2h.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/8gkb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/zens.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/20co.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/jjx2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/ra0i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/k6b1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/95ho.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/gy5q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/zcbp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/hta1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/shpu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/8hqw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/x51c.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/7658.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/usho.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/lonv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/xke2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/z815.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/y862.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/l6t4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/0ee0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/hddo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/ej4k.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/pqz3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/g0tq.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/p8q2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/rjz1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/sxmj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/ffla.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/kzun.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/4q45.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/en6t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/r6vh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/3h23.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/ryv6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/8y3q.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/ntte.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/d6gs.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/kv0s.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/h63n.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/p2ix.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/0awi.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/mrkj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/x0rf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/rvyl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/58pt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/8bj6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/6e2d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/8ttn.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/1hwt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/nmyb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/8b29.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/qzxw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/8nzc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/1fhw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/1l0d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/w4ph.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/i02r.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/5qm9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/c9bt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/u7qj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/68gy.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/x7p2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/mkzp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/8el8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/dhq1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/8iko.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/4z3y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/xxmb.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/0qxf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/3owv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/n2lw.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/gy0k.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/q674.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/62b8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/gv3d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/7l38.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/d9u9.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/ahfx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/rwcg.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/h7k7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/5bri.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/y7zu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/w3pm.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/596h.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/8bbx.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/oi93.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/gias.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/e4p0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/9izo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/1wnd.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/flg7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/wtlq.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/2jzu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/wguv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/3koz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/rjh8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/qdyl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/j0ky.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/1g6u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/530f.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/z9tg.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/4vla.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/lmph.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/xva0.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/fqsa.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/4f9x.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/1hmc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/aybh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/vyzu.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/idyv.jpg/


----------



## Baasha

Sigh.. Gionight.. incredible.. as always!









I gave up on Skyrim after getting bogged down with too many problematic mods.. ugh..

I think the last DLL I did was 0.204 or something..

Anyone figure out how to use Skyrim with DxTory + ENB + SKSE? I've searched high and low...


----------



## Solonowarion

@ Gio. Wow. I cant even imagine the ammount of time you ( and others ) have put into modding their skyrim. Any of you in vancouver? Haha ill pay you.


----------



## Bladhram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> New epic pictures set from me.
> My last post has been removed because of puritan rules on this forum


Wow awesome pictures, what ENB are you using?


----------



## connectwise

Why not save some time and just go to a titty bar


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gionight* 

New epic pictures set from me and this time I am sure it is a best one.
My last post has been removed because of puritan rules on this forum













Probably the best two shots I've ever seen you take.


----------



## wanako

Like Lifeshield, said, that first one is incredible!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Why not save some time and just go to a titty bar


Hey look guys, a Hater!


----------



## TRELOXELO

gionight amazing pics man!!!

When i look at 'em i think it's from a fairytale of some kind Awesome!!!Well done...

can u tell me what kind of armor is that angel wearing ?
http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/f59ff7ee_vbdr.jpeg


----------



## gtarmanrob

best lot yet gio, real nice mate.


----------



## hakz

gio! too many, but I enjoyed it all.








wish my game looks that good!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Like Lifeshield, said, that first one is incredible!
> Hey look guys, a Hater!


I hate skyrim just b/c I like titty bars?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Been gone way too long from the game and the threads. About to reinstall, mod anew, and start the ENB work from scratch.

Quick question, anyone else here put 500+ hours into playing, and 200+ into modding and still haven't finished the MQ or DLC's? Or is it just me procrastinating as usual?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Been gone way too long from the game and the threads. About to reinstall, mod anew, and start the ENB work from scratch.
> 
> Quick question, anyone else here put 500+ hours into playing, and 200+ into modding and still haven't finished the MQ or DLC's? Or is it just me procrastinating as usual?


Started twice with the intent to finish and still havent yet! Focusing on getting it modded now then I really have to finish it.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Been gone way too long from the game and the threads. About to reinstall, mod anew, and start the ENB work from scratch.
> 
> Quick question, anyone else here put 500+ hours into playing, and 200+ into modding and still haven't finished the MQ or DLC's? Or is it just me procrastinating as usual?


I'm up over 1100 hours with about dozen characters and I've never gone further than High Hrothgar in the main quest, and not too far in the DLCs either. Of course, a good chunk of that is from playtesting my own mods...

Like this one.


----------



## propa

@Gio , awesome shots









Some Skintone and Scattering TEST

http://postimg.org/image/nyhrdothr/full/

http://postimg.org/image/p21vpne4v/full/

http://postimg.org/image/icvc9mssv/full/

http://postimg.org/image/5mr3wjkun/full/

http://postimg.org/image/7m7pnyf67/full/

http://postimg.org/image/vjks95oi7/full/

http://postimg.org/image/u5xqrlemn/full/

http://postimg.org/image/bevthfk27/full/

http://postimg.org/image/h4c21qq8f/full/

http://postimg.org/image/i7w6dpavj/full/

http://postimg.org/image/9e59wlnwv/full/

http://postimg.org/image/sx9v5ymof/full/

http://postimg.org/image/syjszdoi7/full/

http://postimg.org/image/d1l12nw3z/full/

http://postimg.org/image/6p5vstt1r/full/

http://postimg.org/image/moojcdp3j/full/

http://postimg.org/image/5pkmu8k7j/full/

http://postimg.org/image/n1kzfodov/full/

http://postimg.org/image/kzki1ffpr/full/

http://postimg.org/image/aqs0vlrnz/full/

http://postimg.org/image/fdy2xdf0v/full/

http://postimg.org/image/5uoe3wrin/full/

http://postimg.org/image/7nras8cpb/full/


----------



## philhalo66

I wouldn't call mine amazing but i think they are pretty nice. Unfortunately my 285's are so video memory starved in skyrim i cannot go above 1080P and even then its pretty bad for stutter in riften and whiterun.


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

I figured I'd ask here because I know all of you are running ENBs...

Is anyone having issues with newer binaries (>.200) while using the 700 series GeForce? I am getting a lot of screen tearing, and crashing with my 780 that I didn't get with my 670s, and older drivers. Seems that .119 + AA is the best (but not perfect) solution for me ATM. Turning off the memory manager in the .ini helps, but it's not perfect.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Been gone way too long from the game and the threads. About to reinstall, mod anew, and start the ENB work from scratch.
> 
> Quick question, anyone else here put 500+ hours into playing, and 200+ into modding and still haven't finished the MQ or DLC's? Or is it just me procrastinating as usual?


I'm up to 650 hrs of playing and about 200 in modding and I'm compelled to say that with 500 hrs. under your belt, it's just you procrastinating as usual.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## gionight

*Baasha, Solonowarion, Bladhram, Lifeshield, Wanako, TRELOXELO, Gtarmanrob, Hakz, Propa >>>>>>>*

Thank you guys for your positive response, really glad that you liked this set , it means a lot for me.

*Propa* what can I say ..... Amazing stuff as always my friend!!!

*TRELOXELO* sure here is the link: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34308/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fid%3D34308%26user%3D2&pUp=1


----------



## Solonowarion

@ Propa. Is she a female mod like temptress or just your preset?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## wanako




----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## mapesdhs

gionight, every time I see your pics I feel like I'm looking at shots from what ought
to be an utterly awesome fantasy movie. 8) Amazing work.

I was talking to my brother about Skyrim, he asked if anyone had done pics
showing what waterfalls look like in the game, or can look like once improved.
So, anyone here done some good waterfall pics?

Ian.


----------



## gtarmanrob

you guys aren't just tweakers and modders and fiddlers anymore, you realise this. you're _*insert expletive*_ artists.


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## propa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> @ Propa. Is she a female mod like temptress or just your preset?


its a mixed version of UNP, Real Girl, SG Texture and LadyBody


----------



## ASO7




----------



## gtarmanrob

Hey Crabman


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-15_00002_zps19b7d7b3.jpg.html


----------



## gtarmanrob

just experienced my first thunderstorm with RLO + RealVision ENB. so awesome.


----------



## Lhotse

No ENB !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-16_00006_zps38f045c3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-16_00004_zps42695611.jpg.html


----------



## wanako




----------



## amd655

*Skidrim*

*You shall burn for killing Meeko!!!!!*


*DIE!!!!!*


*Meeko's last moments*




















Absolutely loving this game so far!


----------



## amd655

This is my character.... Mike, named after myself








Level 19 so far.


----------



## Mtnd3w89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Totally thought those were spectacles at first...


----------



## amd655

He is Dark Elf race, i tried to give him a more human face but with some weirdo eyes


----------



## Mtnd3w89

Haha oh yea I know, I've played TES since Morrowind...







just at first the little rim around his eyes looked like glasses...







I've been slowly going through every page in this thread (currently at 206) but i still get updates.







I can only play on xbox at the moment because I'm deployed but as soon as i get back its back to normality...


----------



## Mtnd3w89

Rest assured OCN community that there will be pics'o'plenty when I get home.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtnd3w89*
> 
> Rest assured OCN community that there will be pics'o'plenty when I get home.


----------



## amd655

Hmm, trying to rid of aliasing on foliage... seems to work.....

4xMSAA + 4x Transparency SSAA.



Still not hitting Vram or GPU limits on the GTX 480, 60FPS Vsync'd.


----------



## amd655

FXAA injected on top.


----------



## Demented

Dude, stop double posting...edit your previous posts....sheesh


----------



## amd655

Because it hurts when i do dat?


----------



## Demented

Because it's against the TOS.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Because it's against the TOS.


Then please do report ...........................sheesh...............................









In other news...

This quest went really well.................... lol


----------



## Lhotse

Still...NO ENB !
* My point and I do have one, is that you can achieve awesome results without the performance hit AND that annoying depth of field blur without using ENB. I have a high-end rig and I still get the framerate drop. I do like posting the occasional nice screenshot but I enjoy playing a smooth performing, yet awesome looking game even more.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00003_zpsc2d4a529.jpg.html


----------



## Enderverse

This is an armor mod I am working on (can you guess what it is?). I used other modders' assets.

And these are random images.




Edit: Larger thumbnails


----------



## vinodfrndz

iron man armour !!???


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00012_zps2e2065a3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00006_zpsa6d781a3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00008_zps35b144ab.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00011_zps1f0dbc03.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00013_zps319a986f.jpg.html

_This..is gonna leave a mark._








http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00018_zpsd94f28e5.jpg.html


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-18_00004_zps0f8d7fcd.jpg.html


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Still...NO ENB !
> * My point and I do have one, is that you can achieve awesome results without the performance hit AND that annoying depth of field blur without using ENB. I have a high-end rig and I still get the framerate drop. I do like posting the occasional nice screenshot but I enjoy playing a smooth performing, yet awesome looking game even more.
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00003_zpsc2d4a529.jpg.html


No one said you had to use an ENB to get a good looking game. Plus, the only time you'll see a performance hit is if you have a lower end GPU as skyrim is CPU intensive. I'm using 109 mods+ENB, mostly environmental, and I'm getting around 45FPS on a 7970and a Q9450 and unquestionably I'd get much better frames if I upgraded my CPU. Some are performance ENB's also, so performance hits vary with every ENB.


----------



## phinexswarm71

here are some pictures,my game runs with realvision enb + 30 mods + smaa injector


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> No one said you had to use an ENB to get a good looking game. Plus, the only time you'll see a performance hit is if you have a lower end GPU as skyrim is CPU intensive. I'm using 109 mods+ENB, mostly environmental, and I'm getting around 45FPS on a 7970and a Q9450 and unquestionably I'd get much better frames if I upgraded my CPU. Some are performance ENB's also, so performance hits vary with every ENB.


Even with the performance drop, which I hear a lot of people complain about(at other sited besides here mostly), I would still be inclined to use it. Don't get me wrong, ENB look's _real_ nice but still, I never cared for the blurred depth of field that most of them have. I never even used Dynavision for my Fallout games. It's just my preference, so when I finally decided I didn't like those 2 aspects, I uninstalled it and really went to work trying to achieve the overall look I wanted w/o the ENB.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Even with the performance drop, which I hear a lot of people complain about(at other sited besides here mostly), I would still be inclined to use it. Don't get me wrong, ENB look's _real_ nice but still, I never cared for the blurred depth of field that most of them have. I never even used Dynavision for my Fallout games. It's just my preference, so when I finally decided I didn't like those 2 aspects, I uninstalled it and really went to work trying to achieve the overall look I wanted w/o the ENB.


if u dont like the blur DOF u can dissable it,thats not really a valid reason to hold onto enb IMO,it looks really great with skyrim and fits well
i myself also dont like the enb blur DOF so i disabled it via the enbseries.ini


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> if u dont like the blur DOF u can dissable it.


This. Disabling DoF is incredibly easy. Especially with newer profiles. Shift+Enter, uncheck DoF, and Save. Voila.

Also achieving 60FPS+ with ENB and mods isn't hard if you optimize your game, and the ENB profile, properly.

ENB offers so much nowadays that not using it is just shooting yourself in the knee with an arrow.


----------



## wanako

Using La Profeta ENB WIP.



















It's amazing the difference an ENB can make

Without


With


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## ASO7




----------



## ProudGamer

finally on my way of completing that game for the 1sr time ever..... Totally stable and modded to the top. AWESOME -


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Solonowarion

Beautiful ASO7. What is your website again?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So after clocking up over 300 hours on my Xbox 360, I went and bought the Legendary edition on PC. These screenshots in this thread are too good to ignore. But now I'm kind of freaking out at the sheer amount of mods available.


----------



## Mtnd3w89

Dude, I feel your pain... but its so much more fun I think. Its tough to go back to Xbox once you've put some time into mods and graphics and stuff on PC.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Beautiful ASO7. What is your website again?


www.asot.es


----------



## Solonowarion

Thanks Aso
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So after clocking up over 300 hours on my Xbox 360, I went and bought the Legendary edition on PC. These screenshots in this thread are too good to ignore. But now I'm kind of freaking out at the sheer amount of mods available.


A good place to start imo is realvision enb on the nexus. It has a guide for all mods and mod order also the enb. Basocally a full in depth tutorial. You can get crazier hut its a good place to start. Its a little scary first getting into it. Was for me at least.


----------



## wanako




----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So after clocking up over 300 hours on my Xbox 360, I went and bought the Legendary edition on PC. These screenshots in this thread are too good to ignore. But now I'm kind of freaking out at the sheer amount of mods available.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Thanks Aso
> A good place to start imo is realvision enb on the nexus. It has a guide for all mods and mod order also the enb. Basocally a full in depth tutorial. You can get crazier hut its a good place to start. Its a little scary first getting into it. Was for me at least.


Be ready to dedicate several hours to downloading mods

I used this guide as a start as well


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Be ready to dedicate several hours to downloading mods
> 
> I used this guide as a start as well


Gopher's modding tutorials for Skyrim, Fallout 3 and New Vegas are the best imo. _VERY_ thorough and informative and he uses a wide variety of the best mods.


----------



## Lhotse

*Divinity 2/Ego Draconis - Release date, November 20, 2009*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-24_00001_zps0c743612.jpg.html

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Release date, Novenber 11, 2011*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-20_00001_zpsc3c70656.jpg.html


----------



## Mtnd3w89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*


Man, I love the anime-esque look you have goin on here. Awesome work.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtnd3w89*
> 
> Man, I love the anime-esque look you have goin on here. Awesome work.


Actually, Orchid here, is not my character, but a follower from a modder called HoneyVanity. She is a completely different elf-style from what I normally do. Mod can be found here:

__
https://57990120428%2Fupdated-orchid-follower-with-new-outfit-i-also


----------



## Mtnd3w89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Actually, Orchid here, is not my character, but a follower from a modder called HoneyVanity. She is a completely different elf-style from what I normally do. Mod can be found here:
> 
> __
> https://57990120428%2Fupdated-orchid-follower-with-new-outfit-i-also


Awesome thanks man, I cant wait to get my PC up and running again. Console skyrim feels so restricted...


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*


This one is just begging for a caption of "Not Sure If Serious..."







I like it though.

What armor is that?


----------



## vinodfrndz

she is a kitiara a standalone follower. check this out --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/43169//? . the armor she has came with the mod.

found the armor mod, here ---> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/42169//?


----------



## Fan o' water

Sorry to raise a question probably covered a hundred times in this 1000+ page thread, but...

I've got a 2560*1600 monitor and am running gtx 670's in sli. So far I am running the following mods: Bethesda's high res texture packs 1, 2 and 3, SMIM, Climates of Tamriel and HD enhanced terrain (and a bunch that I don't think affect performance(armors, cloaks, etc)). When outdoors it seems the draw distance is reduced and it stutters when running around as if it is loading new areas slower.
Inside buildings, dungeons or areas with less draw distance performance is excellent.

Would a single GTX780 suit this setup better than sli'ed 670's?

Thanks


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Sorry to raise a question probably covered a hundred times in this 1000+ page thread, but...
> 
> I've got a 2560*1600 monitor and am running gtx 670's in sli. So far I am running the following mods: Bethesda's high res texture packs 1, 2 and 3, SMIM, Climates of Tamriel and HD enhanced terrain (and a bunch that I don't think affect performance(armors, cloaks, etc)). When outdoors it seems the draw distance is reduced and it stutters when running around as if it is loading new areas slower.
> Inside buildings, dungeons or areas with less draw distance performance is excellent.
> 
> Would a single GTX780 suit this setup better than sli'ed 670's?
> 
> Thanks


Stuttering around new areas is usually the result of one or two culprits:

Maxxed out VRAM
Using an HDD vs SDD
Could you give us some clarification? Are you playing Skyrim from an SSD and what does GPU-Z or Afterburner say your Max VRAM usage is? We'll get this figured out


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Not sure if awesome "motion pictures" can be posted... but this is probably one of the most beautiful creations I've ever seen.


----------



## vinodfrndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Sorry to raise a question probably covered a hundred times in this 1000+ page thread, but...
> 
> I've got a 2560*1600 monitor and am running gtx 670's in sli. So far I am running the following mods: Bethesda's high res texture packs 1, 2 and 3, SMIM, Climates of Tamriel and HD enhanced terrain (and a bunch that I don't think affect performance(armors, cloaks, etc)). When outdoors it seems the draw distance is reduced and it stutters when running around as if it is loading new areas slower.
> Inside buildings, dungeons or areas with less draw distance performance is excellent.
> 
> Would a single GTX780 suit this setup better than sli'ed 670's?
> 
> Thanks


you could use this tool --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6491//? , to monitor the vram and system ram usage. As modinn said maxxed out vram is one of the causes for stuttering .


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Stuttering around new areas is usually the result of one or two culprits:
> 
> Maxxed out VRAM
> Using an HDD vs SDD
> Could you give us some clarification? Are you playing Skyrim from an SSD and what does GPU-Z or Afterburner say your Max VRAM usage is? We'll get this figured out


Modinn - thanks for getting back to me!
My steam account is on a WD Cav black (although the os runs on an SSD)
I will have to run GPU-z tonight and find out what the vram usage is. Will also run EVGA's precision X tool.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*
> 
> you could use this tool --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6491//? , to monitor the vram and system ram usage. As modinn said maxxed out vram is one of the causes for stuttering .


Thanks will check that out too!


----------



## Fan o' water

Well, according to GPU-Z both gpu's maxed out their vram. I guess I will try overclocking them and focusing on the vram oc.
Thanks again.

Cheers


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Well, according to GPU-Z both gpu's maxed out their vram. I guess I will try overclocking them and focusing on the vram oc.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers


Overclocking the VRAM? Unless I'm misreading what you said, you can't get more VRAM by overclocking. The only way to reduce your VRAM is to reduce MSAA, shadow settings, or use "lite" versions of texture packs.


----------



## Fan o' water

I know it doesn't increase vram capacity, I just thought it would speed throughput. So vram useage would still be maxed out, but processing more data. Will see.
The stutter isn't like low fps, it is more of an occasional 'hiccup' when cruising around.

Cheers!


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> I know it doesn't increase vram capacity, I just thought it would speed throughput. So vram useage would still be maxed out, but processing more data. Will see.
> The stutter isn't like low fps, it is more of an occasional 'hiccup' when cruising around.
> 
> Cheers!


Uh oh, I know that hiccup, you say it doesn't happen indoors?
have you messed with the ugrids in the Skyrim.ini?
If you count the seconds in between them is it every 29-30 seconds or 59-60 seconds?
Are any of your save files above 15mb?


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Uh oh, I know that hiccup, you say it doesn't happen indoors?
> have you messed with the ugrids in the Skyrim.ini?
> If you count the seconds in between them is it every 29-30 seconds or 59-60 seconds?
> Are any of your save files above 15mb?


I have not messed with any .ini files.
Hiccups - Only outside, typically when in denser brush with some mountain view peaking out.
Also, I can get texture popping in locales with big vistas and lots of close up detail. This was most common on a fan made dlc, but seen it in regular Skyrim too.
Will have to count the interval - don't think it is that consistent.
Will check the save file sizes and run the program from Nexus to check system ram use.
Gameplay when I am not running from place to place is very fluid. No matter how much is happening on screen.

I think Modinn nailed it - vram is maxed out. Will see if OC'ing the gpu's helps. Otherwise I won't worry about it.

Thanks for the input everyone!

Cheers


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> I have not messed with any .ini files.
> Hiccups - Only outside, typically when in denser brush with some mountain view peaking out.
> Also, I can get texture popping in locales with big vistas and lots of close up detail. This was most common on a fan made dlc, but seen it in regular Skyrim too.
> Will have to count the interval - don't think it is that consistent.
> Will check the save file sizes and run the program from Nexus to check system ram use.
> Gameplay when I am not running from place to place is very fluid. No matter how much is happening on screen.
> 
> I think Modinn nailed it - vram is maxed out. Will see if OC'ing the gpu's helps. Otherwise I won't worry about it.
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone!
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, he's right, its vram then.


----------



## Hfire3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Sorry to raise a question probably covered a hundred times in this 1000+ page thread, but...
> 
> *I've got a 2560*1600 monitor and am running gtx 670's in sli*. So far I am running the following mods: Bethesda's high res texture packs 1, 2 and 3, SMIM, Climates of Tamriel and HD enhanced terrain (and a bunch that I don't think affect performance(armors, cloaks, etc)). When outdoors it seems the draw distance is reduced and it stutters when running around as if it is loading new areas slower.
> Inside buildings, dungeons or areas with less draw distance performance is excellent.
> 
> Would a single GTX780 suit this setup better than sli'ed 670's?
> 
> Thanks


I have the same set-up as you and it's likely your vram. I'm guessing you have the 2GB variety 670's, such as myself. Actually, they have performed admirably for me considering the resolution and the fact I have uGrids set at 7, but the modding bug has bit me and vram appears to be the Achilles heel to my set-up. From here on out, I will probably only consider 4GB and 6GB video cards. You can back uGrids down if you have changed it (search on how to correctly do this if it applies to you) or lower the resolution to see if it makes a difference. And, you can always reduce your graphics settings or use lite versions (previously mentioned, I think) of the terrain mods to see how they impact performance.


----------



## Hfire3

Not awesome terrain, but definitely awesome scenery:


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hfire3*
> 
> I have the same set-up as you and it's likely your vram. I'm guessing you have the 2GB variety 670's, such as myself. Actually, they have performed admirably for me considering the resolution and the fact I have uGrids set at 7, but the modding bug has bit me and vram appears to be the Achilles heel to my set-up. From here on out, I will probably only consider 4GB and 6GB video cards. You can back uGrids down if you have changed it (search on how to correctly do this if it applies to you) or lower the resolution to see if it makes a difference. And, you can always reduce your graphics settings or use lite versions (previously mentioned, I think) of the terrain mods to see how they impact performance.


Hi - It is definitely a lack of vram with all the mods. In general the two cards are working great. But testing showed them maxed out at almost all the time. I am going to drop AA from 8 to 4 and Shadow detail from Ultra to high. Hopefully, that will free up enough vram to stop the loading hiccup.

Cheers


----------



## Fan o' water

Dropping AA from 8 to 4 and Shadow detail from Ultra to high, I seemed to have gained enough vram to eliminate the hiccup when running around outside. Can't really tell the image quality difference either.
Back to Falskaar!

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Dropping AA from 8 to 4 and Shadow detail from Ultra to high, I seemed to have gained enough vram to eliminate the hiccup when running around outside. Can't really tell the image quality difference either.
> Back to Falskaar!
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


If you are on 1080p 2K textures 4xMSAA is all you need or even 2xSSAA. If you are on a higher resolution and a bigger screen than say 30inches then more sampling is needed, according to tastes. I am 1080p on a 27inch and with 2K textures ,used ORDENADOR a texture resizer to ensure top texture size was 2K. Using that program helped my Vram ALOT.


----------



## SLOWION




----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## Sparda09

hey guys, im considering modding my skyrim, how far will i make it with a 560ti 1gb? i know modding this game eats up alot of the vram...just thought i would ask before i try...


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> hey guys, im considering modding my skyrim, how far will i make it with a 560ti 1gb? i know modding this game eats up alot of the vram...just thought i would ask before i try...


my 650 ti boost has 1GB VRAM and I have around 30 mods installed, it plays fine on high settings at 1080P

just be sure to use any performance or light/mid-range texture packs and I think you should be fine


----------



## Sparda09

cool, thanks for that information. yeah i would just want to add a nice texture pack and make all the NPC and characters look more realistic alond with some cool armor mods and what not. i just want a better experience with vanilla skyrim that it currently is now. thanks again!


----------



## Durquavian

Hey, anyone else have dawnguard DLC but never requested it? I mean I haven't bought any of the expansions yet and the other day I noticed a Vampire in Whiterun ( Killed it) and a quest starts Dawnguard. Then I notice I have dawnguard.esm. And look into my folders and have dawnguard.bsa so obviously I now have the expansion. I know there was some thing a month ago about auto-free downloads of dawnguard but I thought I read it was a mistake and on PS3 and I play on PC. So am I the only one?

PS: Couldn't find any acknowledgement of having the DLC in my DLC history on steam. And the DLC on steam still shows as Sale not play as is usually the case when you have that content already.


----------



## Fan o' water

Lucky You! however, if you don't want to play it, I would uncheck it in the data folders. Otherwise the vampires will slaughter half the people in whatever town you base yourself out of.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey, anyone else have dawnguard DLC but never requested it? I mean I haven't bought any of the expansions yet and the other day I noticed a Vampire in Whiterun ( Killed it) and a quest starts Dawnguard. Then I notice I have dawnguard.esm. And look into my folders and have dawnguard.bsa so obviously I now have the expansion. I know there was some thing a month ago about auto-free downloads of dawnguard but I thought I read it was a mistake and on PS3 and I play on PC. So am I the only one?
> 
> PS: Couldn't find any acknowledgement of having the DLC in my DLC history on steam. And the DLC on steam still shows as Sale not play as is usually the case when you have that content already.


If you got the Legendary edition, then you pretty much got all the expansions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Lucky You! however, if you don't want to play it, I would uncheck it in the data folders. Otherwise the vampires will slaughter half the people in whatever town you base yourself out of.


Once you've been playing with DLC you can't disable it unless you restart your save. It'll CTD right at the start menu if you disable any DLC.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> If you got the Legendary edition, then you pretty much got all the expansions.
> Once you've been playing with DLC you can't disable it unless you restart your save. It'll CTD right at the start menu if you disable any DLC.


No legendary ed. here just plain Skyrim. Glad I have it but just wondering how. Don't want to start up one day and it be gone because Steam made a mistake.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No legendary ed. here just plain Skyrim. Glad I have it but just wondering how. Don't want to start up one day and it be gone because Steam made a mistake.


A quick google search revealed what happened. It was a glitch that's no longer active. Dunno if they'll slowly take the DLC back, but it seems like as long as you don't uninstall the game you'll have the DLC for now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428937/steam-skyrim-dawnguard-dlc-free-right-now
http://www.steamgifts.com/forum/mJNlF/bethesda-is-giving-us-dawnguard-for-free-its-over-glitch-fixed
http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/132539/why-do-i-suddenly-have-dawnguard-installed


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> A quick google search revealed what happened. It was a glitch that's no longer active. Dunno if they'll slowly take the DLC back, but it seems like as long as you don't uninstall the game you'll have the DLC for now.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1428937/steam-skyrim-dawnguard-dlc-free-right-now
> http://www.steamgifts.com/forum/mJNlF/bethesda-is-giving-us-dawnguard-for-free-its-over-glitch-fixed
> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/132539/why-do-i-suddenly-have-dawnguard-installed


Yeah I remember that and that is why I got concerned. Just seems strange that the only validation is in the game files.


----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> If you got the Legendary edition, then you pretty much got all the expansions.
> Once you've been playing with DLC you can't disable it unless you restart your save. It'll CTD right at the start menu if you disable any DLC.


Good to know!
I was rolling a new character, after completing Dawnguard, so hadn't actually started the DLC again.
Thanks.


----------



## Creator

How do you guys mod this without causing instability? It seems like every single time I get Skyrim looking good, I end up getting constant CTDs with no error message. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> How do you guys mod this without causing instability? It seems like every single time I get Skyrim looking good, I end up getting constant CTDs with no error message. It's very frustrating.


I use BOSS and TES5Edit and that seems to have worked. Lately I have been having issues with reboot but I think it was AMD CCC 13.11beta8. DL 13.11beta9.2 and see if that changes things. Never had a problem before so find out tonight when I play again.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*


Awesome pic man!!!


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Fan o' water

Regarding AS07's pictures: Wow. To heck with playing Skyrim , I want to go backpacking there. Amazing!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


mods list??


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> mods list??


http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks









any info about the particular order to install them?? (specially the textures ones)

I have installed a lot, but the "overwrite message" of some of them makes me wonder if I have them in the proper order.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any info about the particular order to install them?? (specially the textures ones)
> 
> I have installed a lot, but the "overwrite message" of some of them makes me wonder if I have them in the proper order.


The last texture will replace the previous one.

There isn't any installing order, but you can copy the textures manually (unzip and drop) so you have the control over what are you replacing.


----------



## ABcephei




----------



## gionight

Here is my new char with a new B&W preset for a portrait pics.
Thanks to Real Girls skin texture you can easily mix it up with a real photo
The new pictures set with a new ENB preset is in a making.

The final look>>>





And this is the first look>>>
Also not a real photo just ingame not edited screenshot


----------



## Dorkseid




----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Hey how do you guys get faces like this? Do you manually do them or are there mods? I try with the sliders and can for the life of me make anything worth it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey how do you guys get faces like this? Do you manually do them or are there mods? I try with the sliders and can for the life of me make anything worth it.


Textures for skin and eyes, as well as RaceMenu, are usually used to achieve faces like that.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey how do you guys get faces like this? Do you manually do them or are there mods? I try with the sliders and can for the life of me make anything worth it.


Just mods for eyes/face/hair/makeup/brows and of course, ECE/Racemenu.

Then play with the sliders...


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

New game. Almost finished modding, working on the new ENB. Nothing special yet.





Achilles style. Seriously? Who dies from an arrow to the foot???


----------



## Fan o' water

ChaotiKPranxster - very nice! Is the Dragon colored differently?

Cheers


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> ChaotiKPranxster - very nice! Is the Dragon colored differently?
> 
> Cheers


It is. With these two mods here.

Alduin Evil Texture

And this, which I HIGHLY recommend for anyone not wanting to fight a toy dragon...

Alduin Shine Remover

EDIT:
I just found this, and will be switching to this texture next though.



Alduin Shadow Dragon


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Fan o' water

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> It is. With these two mods here.
> 
> Alduin Evil Texture
> 
> And this, which I HIGHLY recommend for anyone not wanting to fight a toy dragon...
> 
> Alduin Shine Remover
> 
> EDIT:
> I just found this, and will be switching to this texture next though.
> 
> 
> 
> Alduin Shadow Dragon


Thanks will check them out.
Cheers


----------



## Kavster12

Beautiful night sky


----------



## _Killswitch_

Started playing Skyrim again, so here's my Vampire Kyrin. So still adding mods/fiddling, No pose mod's yet and trying a new body replacer so armor's are few right now but anyways.


----------



## gtarmanrob

bahh, Vampires. pff.







haha Lycan ftw, always.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## _Killswitch_

Re-did my character a little. Far as Lycan's go, nothing againist them just not a fan how they are in Skyrim =( then again vampire lord is yucky also. Keep hoping some one would resigned the vampire lord on looks, maybe actually give it real wing's instead of the mess Beth did. Nothing though, oh well one can hope..anyways


----------



## Durquavian

Been working on getting those wonderful frame rates and gotta say this game looks awesome.


----------



## _Killswitch_

and Funny Pic, Shot this guy from decent distance away, and this where arrow hit...don't ask how I managed to do it either..was aming for a head shot...instead he got his ear's deep cleaned


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## Solonowarion

Nice shots guys.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## _Killswitch_

my skyrim is half decent looking prob can take world shot's too. Might try to later


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## _Killswitch_

Some Of Kyrin



Some minor tweaks to her (added a warpaint)


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Out of all the strange things I've come across here in Skyrim, I've never happened upon this before. Random fires. No bodies leftover from a fight or battle, just random fires on the ground.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I fired up Skyrim for the first time in a couple of months and grabbed a few screenies. What do you think?







MetallicAcid


----------



## DizzlePro

hey, does anyone know of a all in one overhaul for skyrim? i dont want to cherry pic from different mods.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey, does anyone know of a all in one overhaul for skyrim? i dont want to cherry pic from different mods.


I dont think so. Im following realvision enb right now. Tells you what mods to instal in what order. Check it out. like STEP but not as many steps lol.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey, does anyone know of a all in one overhaul for skyrim? i dont want to cherry pic from different mods.


Skyrim Redone is an extensive modular overhaul revamping several aspects of the game from vanilla races, to standing stones and skills even combat and magic. It is HIGHLY compatible with most of the popular mods via patches, (There are a lot). Once I found this, I've never stopped using it.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Skyrim Redone is an extensive modular overhaul revamping several aspects of the game from vanilla races, to standing stones and skills even combat and magic. It is HIGHLY compatible with most of the popular mods via patches, (There are a lot). Once I found this, I've never stopped using it.


i just checked out that skyrim redone and it looks impressive, however i wanted to use alot of the race mods/body mods/armor mods and other things i thought were cool. would i just need to test it out to see if it workes well with my other list of mods?

also for anyone using CBBE. i use mod organizer alog with boss and a few other things but i could not get CBBE to work right with SKSE and mod organizer. is ther something specific i need to do? thanks!


----------



## Lhotse

Ok, I've tried a multitude of 'player home mods' from 'Build your own home' to 'The Asteria' to 'Dovahkiin Hideout' to 'Dorn Heven' and many, many, more. I try them out for a while, then usually get bored with them and uninstall and try something new BUT.......
I have finally found the 'Holy Grail' of Skyrim dwelling mods.

*Levelers Tower v35a by WillieSea*

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14152//?

This one has it _ALL_...and more...and is _very_ luxurious ! 'Overkill' doesn't begin to describe this mod !
Think of this one as 'The Summit of the Throat of the World' and the rest as 'The Valley of Mediocrity'. It's THAT impressive !









The veritable catalog of features is actually too numerous to list so I'll just post a few highlights and recommend that you look over the 'Read Me' tab at Nexus for complete breakdown. Understand that there are _many_ features that can give you 'God Mode' in many ways and it's up to you whether you want to use them or not. Also, it is an extremely useful tool for any mod creator who wants to try out different things by creating a custom character in a few minutes.

This really is just scratching the surface of what this mod has. You can click one button and all your alchemy ingredinats get sorted into their own jars with labels on shelves, same for food, armor weapons..all sorted by type and weapon.. one click.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00017_zps60acd167.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00015_zpsa65350a6.jpg.html

Think you have a nice 'trophy room' ? Do you have a...stuffed dragon ?









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00018_zpsbf3a222b.jpg.html

Mushroom harvesting cave

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00020_zps668b3f45.jpg.html

The garden with every plant in the game and dwemer gardeners !

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00022_zpsb7c09e51.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00024_zps0e9316f8.jpg.html

The underground pond with every species of fish etc.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00023_zpsdc6bfcee.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00025_zps20f2f5ae.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00028_zps46ba164e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00027_zps9aea5223.jpg.html

The 'God Room' where you can increase health, magicka, stamina, attain all shouts, increase your perk levels as high as you want etc etc etc ...all of it, in every way, _if you choose to_.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00030_zpsb8331978.jpg.html

The library

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00031_zps47a12d9f.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00032_zps6774d505.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00043_zps520038aa.jpg.html

The mining cave with a veranda and one unlimited vein of every ore.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00039_zpsd31f1207.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00037_zps480c8f3a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00038_zps4d646fd7.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00041_zps4d118464.jpg.html

The Arena, where you can summon almost any number of all NPC to battle as you watch from your throne like Caesar or you can jump in and get all 'Gladiator' if you want. The second pic is of the control panel where you can customize the event to your liking and there's a treasure chest of rewards that you can either claim or empty.
* You _really_ have to see this to believe it !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00046_zpsf7c19051.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00045_zps393fcc91.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00051_zps03eb768a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00048_zps0bb5603b.jpg.html

Pool of Restoration heals you completely and cures all diseases except vampirism & lycanthropy.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00050_zps67a3e107.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00047_zps78c1b668.jpg.html

Weapon display room

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00055_zps00931c7d.jpg.html

Armor display room

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00056_zps34836a60.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00054_zps36bd08f9.jpg.html

Storage area..as if you would have anything left to put in them..lol

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00057_zpsb7768239.jpg.html

The teleporter that you can use to travel around the house, as opposed to walking.( every area has one)

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00058_zps76eb2eab.jpg.html

Merchants have hundreds of thousands in gold at all times and can add more by just ending selling session and prompting again.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00063_zpsc92d7b07.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00061_zps4d4cd8db.jpg.html

Character creator/editor in bathroom.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00064_zps2c518a49.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00062_zps9ad0e247.jpg.html


----------



## Sparda09

EPIC! thanks for this! im going to enjoy it!


----------



## Solonowarion

Don't tempt me!! Ha.


----------



## Lhotse

I just started pushing buttons on the menu panel to see what would happen, then jumped and started tearin' it up !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00067_zpsedfa1ea9.jpg.html


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> i just checked out that skyrim redone and it looks impressive, however i wanted to use alot of the race mods/body mods/armor mods and other things i thought were cool. would i just need to test it out to see if it workes well with my other list of mods?


SkyRe Reproccer Patches is a comprehensive list of available patches for SkyRe. If you have a mod that isn't on this list, I'd recommend you check the mod page itself to see if there is an available patch or if it needs it. The Race module for SkyRe effects vanilla for the most part, so I don't know about custom races. I use UNP/Cover Women with it, no problem as it doesn't effect skin textures or anything, and as for armor and weapon mods, it depends on the mod itself. There are lots of patches around for it as it's a very popular and highly used overhaul mod.

If you're interested in further overhauling the leveling system specifically, this mod here brings in an experience point leveling system that works really well and is designed to work with SkyRe or Requiem which is a similar overhaul mod that is probably the second most used. But I haven't seen nearly as many compatibility patches for it, which is why I use SkyRe.


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-29_00007_zps7bd0f39e.jpg.html


----------



## opforce




----------



## Kelwing

Using Real Vision with ENB 236. Maybe 128 mods loaded. 2k and up textures. Half I think are environment and lighting. Rest are armor, weapons, misc.

Araxsis on the hunt. Nord Archer in Demon Hunter armor(jojo). Prowling north of Riften.

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00007_zps4e71b8db.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00003_zpse4f8298f.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00006_zpsa90d5d10.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00013_zps8943b5e0.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00019_zpsb2e11a0e.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00012_zpscb978f05.jpg.html

http://s222.photobucket.com/user/mi...ictures/2013-11-30_00022_zps09414b59.jpg.html


----------



## iTzHughie

Can anyone give me some information on the performance with a 780 ti running an intensive ENB + various other visual mods that can actually stress the GPU.

Also, how much does the performance scale from adding a second 780 ti in SLI?

I ask because skyrim is my favorite game and with Project ENB + 2k textures & various other mods (less than 20 visual mods), my single 7970 @ 1150 was only pulling in 50 fps avg.
Added another 7970 and only gained +5 frames -_- 1080p btw, but with 780ti SLI on my mind, I was looking at 1440p.

A rep awaits


----------



## opforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone give me some information on the performance with a 780 ti running an intensive ENB + various other visual mods that can actually stress the GPU.
> 
> Also, how much does the performance scale from adding a second 780 ti in SLI?
> 
> I ask because skyrim is my favorite game and with Project ENB + 2k textures & various other mods (less than 20 visual mods), my single 7970 @ 1150 was only pulling in 50 fps avg.
> Added another 7970 and only gained +5 frames -_- 1080p btw, but with 780ti SLI on my mind, I was looking at 1440p.
> 
> A rep awaits


With ENB and a few tree and grass mods my VRam is at 3.5 GB sometimes. Most of the time 2.5 GB I have an overclocked 760 GTX 4 GB just for this reason. Only drops to 40 fps in the worst case. Most of the time it is locked in at 60 fps. I have an 2500k @ 4.6 Ghz.

Whats your cpu and speed?


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opforce*
> 
> With ENB and a few tree and grass mods my VRam is at 3.5 GB sometimes. Most of the time 2.5 GB I have an overclocked 760 GTX 4 GB just for this reason. Only drops to 40 fps in the worst case. Most of the time it is locked in at 60 fps. I have an 2500k @ 4.6 Ghz.
> 
> Whats your cpu and speed?


3570k @ 4.2JiggaHertz, I've heard this game favors Nvidia though, which is why I'm going with the 780 Ti SLI

I want to destroy the visuals with graphical mods.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> 3570k @ 4.2JiggaHertz, I've heard this game favors Nvidia though, which is why I'm going with the 780 Ti SLI
> 
> I want to destroy the visuals with graphical mods.


Skyrim Ultra is the most comprehensive HD pack I've found, either this of HD 2k. Personally I use a mix of them both plus some.

As for ENB's, K ENB is probably the most demanding out there.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## geogga

Now what mods are those...looking to get back at skyrim later when I get dragon born


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Now what mods are those...looking to get back at skyrim later when I get dragon born


I believe that is his own ENB, and is pretty tight lipped on how he gets his game to look like that - No offense AS07.


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone give me some information on the performance with a 780 ti running an intensive ENB + various other visual mods that can actually stress the GPU.
> 
> Also, how much does the performance scale from adding a second 780 ti in SLI?
> 
> I ask because skyrim is my favorite game and with Project ENB + 2k textures & various other mods (less than 20 visual mods), my single 7970 @ 1150 was only pulling in 50 fps avg.
> Added another 7970 and only gained +5 frames -_- 1080p btw, but with 780ti SLI on my mind, I was looking at 1440p.
> 
> A rep awaits


So no one running a 780ti or two? I just have to know!
Sorry for the repeat question


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Now what mods are those...looking to get back at skyrim later when I get dragon born


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I believe that is his own ENB, and is pretty tight lipped on how he gets his game to look like that - No offense AS07.


I just want to know what grass mod he's using, as I've never really been happy with Skyrim Flora Overhaul.

*The Dwarven Mechanical Weapons Mod.*

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14060//?

Black & Gold Version.

* Unarmed / Armed

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-30_00007_zps284dc5a0.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-30_00003_zps45a8b843.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-30_00006_zps212fef67.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-30_00005_zps870a9c3a.jpg.html

* Regular version with the 'Spider Shield' instead of 'Spectrum Shield'.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-30_00004_zps54be4ac9.jpg.html


----------



## vinodfrndz

i think he is using 'Dat Grass by JZE' , check it out -->
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31070//?
this mod is compatible with SFO

also please check this mod too --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/42370//?
in the file section you can find mindflux grass retexture, its really good


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*
> 
> i think he is using 'Dat Grass by JZE' , check it out -->
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31070//?
> this mod is compatible with SFO


No.

I answered that before...


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*
> 
> i think he is using 'Dat Grass by JZE' , check it out -->
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31070//?
> this mod is compatible with SFO
> 
> also please check this mod too --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/42370//?
> in the file section you can find mindflux grass retexture, its really good


I chose to add your recommendation to the Skyrim Flora Overhaul instead, as I don't use an ENB.
Thanks for the link !
+ 1 rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> No.
> 
> I answered that before...


Ok...what mod _are_ you using ?


----------



## Kelwing

AS07, those screen shots look awesome.

Love to have grass like that in game but I think my 290 would crawl out of case and attack me. It's hating Riften right now but so worth it


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kelwing*
> 
> AS07, those screen shots look awesome.
> 
> Love to have grass like that in game but I think my 290 would crawl out of case and attack me. It's hating Riften right now but so worth it


I never have an issue with riften, only Riverwood although that no longer is an issue. Look in my sig rig and you will see you have WAY better GPU, one I am going to get next year. Also since you have an FX like me make sure you use this http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490 everytime you play Skyrim. It allows for X87 instruction sets, so way less lag. Also if you are not using Radeonpro, then get it and use it, makes a huge diff in quality and performance.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Ok...what mod _are_ you using ?


Custom one, not released.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> So no one running a 780ti or two? I just have to know!
> Sorry for the repeat question


Ok heres some info to help. Generally you want to cap your FPS in Skyrim to reign in any physics and game issues so 60-100FPS seems to be the max range. I can run at 75FPS with 2 7770s or as I call them CRAPPY cards (actually quite good but seems most laugh at the idea of owning them). I use a lot of high res textures all capped at 2K with ORDENADOR and this is with 1GB VRAM. Looks awesome and runs smooth. So I gather that 780Ti x2 is going to have NO issue at all running high res textures and capping frames.


Also I run 4X SSAA FXAA SMAA and 8XAF


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Custom one, not released.


A little pretentious are we ?









Dat..is _definitely_ 'Dat Grass', so don't try to hand us any of that "I'm Mr. Code-writer-creating-my-own-super-duper-top-secret-grass-mod" crap because it's abundantly clear that you are in fact using that mod and just trying make it seem like you're better and smarter, by not admitting it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> A little pretentious are we ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat..is _definitely_ 'Dat Grass', so don't try to hand us any of that "I'm Mr. Code-writer-creating-my-own-super-duper-top-secret-grass-mod" crap because it's abundantly clear that you are in fact using that mod and just trying make it seem like you're better and smarter, by not admitting it.


I know they tweak a lot of their own, not sure whether they can mod, but wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Custom one, not released.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> A little pretentious are we ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat..is _definitely_ 'Dat Grass', so don't try to hand us any of that "I'm Mr. Code-writer-creating-my-own-super-duper-top-secret-grass-mod" crap because it's abundantly clear that you are in fact using that mod and just trying make it seem like you're better and smarter, by not admitting it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know they tweak a lot of their own, not sure whether they can mod, but wouldn't be surprised.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31070///?

I don't know or care if they can or not but they're definitely not this time.


----------



## vinodfrndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I chose to add your recommendation to the Skyrim Flora Overhaul instead, as I don't use an ENB.
> Thanks for the link !
> + 1 rep


personally i m using 'Grass on steroids' --> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33582//? , cuz its light on FPS
please post some screens if you use Dat grass


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> A little pretentious are we ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat..is _definitely_ 'Dat Grass', so don't try to hand us any of that "I'm Mr. Code-writer-creating-my-own-super-duper-top-secret-grass-mod" crap because *it's abundantly clear that you are in fact using that mod* and just trying make it seem like you're better and smarter, by not admitting it.


NO.

Just try Dat Grass and compare *with my grass screenshots*, i started tweaking the grass (2012) before Dat Grass came out (2013).


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> NO.
> 
> Just try Dat Grass and compare *with my grass screenshots*, i started tweaking the grass (2012) before Dat Grass came out (2013).


I stand corrected and apologize for insinuating that you did use the mod.








I wish I could learn to do that but I just don't have the experience. As it is, I'm not 100 % happy with what I have and more importantly, even though I use Better Dynamic Snow and HQ Snow Texture, my snow on hard surfaces like steps and rocks, still looks like high-gloss latex paint and I wish I would tweak something to improve that.


----------



## Kelwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I never have an issue with riften, only Riverwood although that no longer is an issue. Look in my sig rig and you will see you have WAY better GPU, one I am going to get next year. Also since you have an FX like me make sure you use this http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490 everytime you play Skyrim. It allows for X87 instruction sets, so way less lag. Also if you are not using Radeonpro, then get it and use it, makes a huge diff in quality and performance.


I use Beautiful Riften mod along with a few other things. It looks amazing but fps ranges from 27-57 there. Only gets low on few spots but other wise is smooth to play. I'll look into those links and see how they work for me.


----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## opforce

When I first saw ASO7 pictures I knew the mods were not done. I have seen them before on websites about 6 months ago. I just didn't believe it was him. His video card matches the articles I have seen when people ask him about this mod.

If I remember correctly he gets about 5-15 FPS with that mod on.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opforce*
> 
> When I first saw ASO7 pictures I knew the mods were not done. I have seen them before on websites about 6 months ago. I just didn't believe it was him. His video card matches the articles I have seen when people ask him about this mod.
> 
> If I remember correctly he gets about 5-15 FPS with that mod on.


5-15fps with the highest density and i don't always use the same density, here i had at least 30fps and as you see the ground is nice covered by the grass :


----------



## Dunan

ENB tweakers, how do you fix this? The EXTREME over saturation on the followers faces? I'm using ENB Customizer and nothing I try is helping. Seems the only options are for day and night, not inside buildings, and this is really bugging the crap out of me. I'm using sharpshooters ENB 5_5

If anyone can drop some knowledge that would be great.


----------



## Inelastic




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## Shaolin7

Some action shots:


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> Some action shots:


Way too saturated. I would tweak that ENB somewhat.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Adjusted the rays.


Trying out some new clouds.


Twerkin the interiors.


----------



## Lhotse

*Nords...ARISE !*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00005_zps79bfb145.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00009_zps577ce3fc.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00014_zpsdc856983.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00011_zps878e0178.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00019_zpse9dc7fb0.jpg.html


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Adjusted the rays.
> 
> 
> Trying out some new clouds.
> 
> 
> Twerkin the interiors.


How do you tweak the interiors? I put up a screenshot a couple pages back looking to kill some red saturation on characters faces when there's fire around. It's bugging the hell out of me


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Try these four.

Environment: Point Light; intensity and curve.

Fire: Intensity and curve.

Adjusting the environment setting will effect fires from pits, torches and candles. Anything that emits a light, (Including spells)

Fire settings adjust the color and intensity of the fire itself.

I usually adjust the point lighting first, to get the glow and lighting right, then adjust the fire to match it.

This is using the newer versions. I don't know what version Sharpshooters 5.5 is using. But the interior controls are always at the end of the settings. Something like Pointlightinteriorday.

It's possible you have a version that doesn't have interior settings, but that would have to be one of the first versions. Even before he implemented the GUI.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Try these four.
> 
> Environment: Point Light; intensity and curve.
> 
> Fire: Intensity and curve.
> 
> Adjusting the environment setting will effect fires from pits, torches and candles. Anything that emits a light, (Including spells)
> 
> Fire settings adjust the color and intensity of the fire itself.
> 
> I usually adjust the point lighting first, to get the glow and lighting right, then adjust the fire to match it.
> 
> This is using the newer versions. I don't know what version Sharpshooters 5.5 is using. But the interior controls are always at the end of the settings. Something like Pointlightinteriorday.
> 
> It's possible you have a version that doesn't have interior settings, but that would have to be one of the first versions. Even before he implemented the GUI.


awesome thanks
I don't have to use sharpshooters, I did try Realvision first but now that I know it can be tweaked I'd like to try it again. I really like Opethfeldt enb but he made some adjustments that I don't care for in v.7, but I do like what he did with interiors a lot, they look spot on to me. No over saturation and plenty of shadow detail. The problem is that in the daylight there's little shadow effects and all characters look like plastic dolls lol. Guess you can't have it all. And if anyone hasn't noticed, there is literally no difference in sharpshooters enb and a realistic hope enb.


----------



## AbdullahG

If you are using the latest ENB binaries, then try tweaking subsurface scattering, which can get NPCs peach, pink, or red tints.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> If you are using the latest ENB binaries, then try tweaking subsurface scattering, which can get NPCs peach, pink, or red tints.


I am, using 1.36. Outside is fine (so far) it's a fire inside that does it, is there somewhere specific I would change for that?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

0.136 Has the interior settings I mentioned, you could try the subsurface but it was bugged back then and has since been fixed. Point lighting should do it.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> 0.136 Has the interior settings I mentioned, you could try the subsurface but it was bugged back then and has since been fixed. Point lighting should do it.


Would the enb tweaker utility do it or would I have to modify the settings directly? If I remember right, those options are available in the tweaker.

Is there an easy way to tweak and look at the results other than tweak, restart game, look, stop game, tweak again, etc?


----------



## wanako




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

In game, for 0.136 you SHOULD be able to bring up the GUI with Shift+Enter while in game. If not, then you must make the changes to your enbseries.ini file and bring the game up again. (Alt-tab works but you must press ((backspace by default)) to refresh the in game settings) and see the differences. Just make sure you make backups of your enbseries.ini file and save any changes.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> In game, for 0.136 you SHOULD be able to bring up the GUI with Shift+Enter while in game. If not, then you must make the changes to your enbseries.ini file and bring the game up again. (Alt-tab works but you must press ((backspace by default)) to refresh the in game settings) and see the differences. Just make sure you make backups of your enbseries.ini file and save any changes.


Ok so you should be able to do it within the game itself, sweet. I've brung up the menu before so hopefully it should be pretty easy. I was thinking I had to modify the ini file over and over doing a hundred reboots and taking screenshots comparing the changes.


----------



## Sugi

Hey all,
My game is almost blinding during the days with the "Performance and Realistic ENB" mod.
I am using the "medium" settings without DoF. What am I do wrong here?

Tried the following, but it does not correct the problem:
-Reinstalled the END mod several times
-their fix[Bright days and mountains blur fix 1-0] *crashes my game everytime
-Turned off "realistic lighting overhaul"
-in enbeffect.fx, reduced this entry EColorSaturationV2=1.0
-added the following to my SkyrimPref.ini [bFloatPointRenderTarget=1] I have also tried turning on and off the
-in SweetFX_settings.txt [#define USE_HDR HDR][#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING]
-Had my friend install the mod and it didn't produce those blinding day light

Mod List:
puu.sh/5B3aG.png

Performance and Realistic ENB:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37978

Realistic Lighting Overhaul:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30450/

This is the type of issue I am experiencing:


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Hey all,
> My game is almost blinding during the days with the "Performance and Realistic ENB" mod.
> I am using the "medium" settings without DoF. What am I do wrong here?


Check your Gamma and brightness settings for your effect.txt and sweetfx.ini


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Check your Gamma and brightness settings for your effect.txt and sweetfx.ini


Are you referring to the following? There is no entry for gramma either file.
enbeffect.fx
SweetFX_settings.txt

For brightness I found a lot of lines in enbeffect, but only two within the sweetfx_settings.txt. However you are probably not referring to these right?
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN
#define CRTBrightness


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Another possibility for ENB is the enbeffect.fx file, as that controls which process is being used and each one has different definitions. The one being used could have a brightness or gamma definition in it.

As for sweetFX, Gamma Gain will give you more control over your RGB highs, mids and lows. You could try that, but I would highly recommend adjusting the ToneMap settings first. CRT Gamma is only if you are using the Cartoon effect and may or may not help.

Either way, the issue here is almost certainly the settings between these two clashing. Try disabling ENB in game (Shift+F12) and see if it goes to normal, if so it's the ENB. If not, it's SweetFX.


----------



## Sugi

Actually, I have already tried disabling ENB ingame by using that hotkey. It looks fine/better without... a lot better to be accurate. So, it's not SweetFX. However I can't find those files you were talking about, effect.txt and sweetfx.ini. Are they relocated in the root of skyrim?


----------



## AbdullahG

Try editing the adaption settings for the ENB. I don't really touch the adaption settings for ENBs, but you can play around with it to see if it helps.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Actually, I have already tried disabling ENB ingame by using that hotkey. It looks fine/better without... a lot better to be accurate. So, it's not SweetFX. However I can't find those files you were talking about, effect.txt and sweetfx.ini. Are they relocated in the root of skyrim?


They will either be in the Skyrim folder directly or in the ENBseries file located in the Skyrim. Try disabling SweetFX anyway and get a look at what the ENB is showing in game by itself, if you can post a screenshot of that, without the SweetFX, it will help narrow down the issues. Also what version is your binary?


----------



## Sugi

I don't have either of these files, effect.txt or sweetfx.ini. However I do have skyrim/enbseries/effect.txt.ini though. it has only one line in it. [Yes, it is actually called "effect.txt.ini]

Code:



Code:


[EFFECT.TXT]
TECHNIQUE=0

Here's an album of screenshots. I'll take one more set with labels. It's hard to tell when the ENB and sweetfx is disable for me.


http://imgur.com/JtdZw

 Steam Screenshots


http://imgur.com/5R9Hx

 Skyrim's Screenshot


http://imgur.com/3jXii

 A Collection

This is the version of ENB I have in my skyrim.
http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0236.htm


----------



## Dunan

Well something is DEFINITELY not right.

Realvision "A option full effects" - everything installed according to recommendations on the page. Am I missing something?


----------



## whiteironknuckle

Whoops.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I don't have either of these files, effect.txt or sweetfx.ini. However I do have skyrim/enbseries/effect.txt.ini though. it has only one line in it. [Yes, it is actually called "effect.txt.ini]
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [EFFECT.TXT]
> TECHNIQUE=0
> 
> Here's an album of screenshots. I'll take one more set with labels. It's hard to tell when the ENB and sweetfx is disable for me.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JtdZw
> 
> Steam Screenshots
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5R9Hx
> 
> Skyrim's Screenshot
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3jXii
> 
> A Collection
> 
> This is the version of ENB I have in my skyrim.
> http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0236.htm


Are you using a preset from the net? Or is the ENB stock from Boris's site? Because I use .236 without issue. And this is what the folder looks like straight from his site. Note, the stock enbseries file contains 3 configs. _weatherlist.ini, aaa.ini and bbb.ini. Even a preset from the net won't change the file structure much more than this. They would, if anything, add files and edit the ones already here.



The images in your links look totally normal compared to the white out ones from a few posts ago. These imgur images don't look any more bright than my own 236 ENB. Whats different from those imgur shots to the whiteout ones you posted yesterday?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well something is DEFINITELY not right.
> 
> Realvision "A option full effects" - everything installed according to recommendations on the page. Am I missing something?


Did you install them in exact order? It needs to be done that way, at least it had to be about 2/3 weeks ago.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well something is DEFINITELY not right.
> 
> Realvision "A option full effects" - everything installed according to recommendations on the page. Am I missing something?


Did you download the d3d9.dll from ENB site?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Did you install them in exact order? It needs to be done that way, at least it had to be about 2/3 weeks ago.


To the letter. The only thing that has been changed are the ENBs and installed RLO and uninstalled ELFX.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Did you download the d3d9.dll from ENB site?


I'm using 236 enb, the only thing changed were the enb files. I did go back to Realvision version B and put back ELFX and got rid of RLO and it looks 'back to normal' now. But with a performance hit from ELFX. One thing I can't seem to get is that bright sunlight 'pop' from the Realvision screens hits on the main page and I'm doing everything according to the instructions precisely.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Are you using a preset from the net? Or is the ENB stock from Boris's site? Because I use .236 without issue. And this is what the folder looks like straight from his site. Note, the stock enbseries file contains 3 configs. _weatherlist.ini, aaa.ini and bbb.ini. Even a preset from the net won't change the file structure much more than this. They would, if anything, add files and edit the ones already here.


This is the present I am using, "Performance and Realistic ENB". I am using their "medium" and "warm" settings for my setup. Something has changed since I first installed it and now. Right after installing it, it looked beautiful, but now it appears so blown out. Please see the images below. By the way, please excuse me for the photos from yesterday. They seem to be perplexing.
Before: [Click to enlarge] Good!


http://imgur.com/uLkwY0K


After: Bad!








http://i.imgur.com/Xj5pWNsh.jpg

Here are all the files that I have installed for this ENB. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37978/?
http://puu.sh/5BU8M.png


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> This is the present I am using, "Performance and Realistic ENB". I am using their "medium" and "warm" settings for my setup. Something has changed since I first installed it and now. Right after installing it, it looked beautiful, but now it appears so blown out. Please see the images below. By the way, please excuse me for the photos from yesterday. They seem to be perplexing.


Have you tried the update the author has available in the files called Bright Days and Blurry Mountains fixed? What lighting mods are you using? The author has CoT installed with this which is a HUGE difference in lighting.

If that doesn't work, upload a copy of your enbseries.ini file either pasted in a spoiler tag, or the file itself and I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Have you tried the update the author has available in the files called Bright Days and Blurry Mountains fixed? What lighting mods are you using? The author has CoT installed with this which is a HUGE difference in lighting.
> 
> If that doesn't work, upload a copy of your enbseries.ini file either pasted in a spoiler tag, or the file itself and I'll take a look at it.


I have tired their fix [Bright days and mountains blur fix 1-0], but it crashes my game every time. And I have "realistic lighting overhaul" which is capable of running with Performance and Realistic ENB. I haven't tried Climates of Tamriel yet. However it's not a requirement for the ENB. If you think it will help, I can uninstall Realistic Lighting Overhaul and install Climates of Tamriel.


Spoiler: Enbseries!



[GLOBAL]
UseEffect=true

[FIX]
FixGameBugs=true
FixParallaxBugs=false
IgnoreLoadingScreen=true
IgnoreInventory=true
FixSsaoWaterTransparency=true
FixSsaoHairTransparency=false
FixTintGamma=false
RemoveBlur=false
FixSubSurfaceScattering=true

[ENGINE]
ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
MaxAnisotropy=4
SkipShaderOptimization=false

[EFFECT]
UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
UseOriginalObjectsProcessing=false
EnableBloom=true
EnableAdaptation=true
EnableDepthOfField=true
EnableAmbientOcclusion=false
EnableDetailedShadow=true
EnableSunRays=true
EnableSkyLighting=false
EnableReflection=false
EnableImageBasedLighting=true
EnableSoftParticles=false
EnableParticleLights=true
EnableLens=true
EnableSunGlare=true
EnableSubSurfaceScattering=true
EnableWater=true
EnableUnderwater=true

[ANTIALIASING]
EnableEdgeAA=true
EnableTemporalAA=false

[WEATHER]
EnableMultipleWeathers=false

[TIMEOFDAY]
Enable=false
DawnDuration=2.0
SunriseTime=7.5
DayTime=13.0
SunsetTime=18.5
DuskDuration=2.0
NightTime=1.0

[NIGHTDAY]
DetectorOldVersion=true
DetectorDefaultDay=false
DetectorLevelDay=0.65
DetectorLevelNight=0.25
DetectorLevelCurve=1.0

[ADAPTATION]
ForceMinMaxValues=false
AdaptationSensitivity=1.0
AdaptationTime=31.0
AdaptationMin=0.1
AdaptationMax=10.0

[BLOOM]
Quality=0
AmountDay=0.8
AmountNight=1.0
AmountInterior=0.6
BlueShiftAmountDay=1.0
BlueShiftAmountNight=1.0
BlueShiftAmountInterior=1.0
AmountInteriorDay=1.0
AmountInteriorNight=1.0
BlueShiftAmountInteriorDay=1.0
BlueShiftAmountInteriorNight=1.0
AmountSunrise=1.0
AmountSunset=1.0
BlueShiftAmountSunrise=1.0
BlueShiftAmountSunset=1.0

[CAMERAFX]
LenzReflectionIntensityDay=0.2
LenzReflectionIntensityNight=1.0
LenzReflectionIntensityInterior=1.0
LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0
LenzReflectionPowerInterior=2.0
LenzReflectionIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
LenzReflectionIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
LenzReflectionPowerInteriorDay=2.0
LenzReflectionPowerInteriorNight=2.0
LenzReflectionIntensitySunrise=1.0
LenzReflectionIntensitySunset=1.0
LenzReflectionPowerSunrise=2.0
LenzReflectionPowerSunset=2.0

[SSAO_SSIL]
UseIndirectLighting=true
UseComplexIndirectLighting=false
UseComplexAmbientOcclusion=false
UseAmbientIndirectLighting=false
SamplingQuality=0
SamplingRange=0.55
FadeFogRangeDay=1.0
FadeFogRangeNight=1.0
FadeFogRangeInterior=1.0
SizeScale=0.5
SourceTexturesScale=0.1
FilterQuality=0
AOAmount=0.3
ILAmount=0.1
AOIntensity=2.1
AOType=0
AOMixingType=0
SamplingPrecision=2
FadeFogRangeInteriorDay=1.0
FadeFogRangeInteriorNight=1.0
FilterType=2
AOAmountInterior=1.0
ILAmountInterior=1.0
AOIntensityInterior=1.0
AOMixingTypeInterior=0
FadeFogRange=1.0
UseOldType=true
EnableDenoiser=true

[SKYLIGHTING]
Quality=1
FilterQuality=2
AmbientMinLevel=0.3
AmbientMinLevelSunrise=0.1
AmbientMinLevelDay=0.1
AmbientMinLevelSunset=0.1
AmbientMinLevelNight=0.1
AmbientMinLevelInteriorDay=0.1
AmbientMinLevelInteriorNight=0.1

[ENVIRONMENT]
DirectLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityDay=3.4
DirectLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityNight=0.2
DirectLightingIntensityInteriorDay=0.5
DirectLightingIntensityInteriorNight=0.1
DirectLightingCurveSunrise=1.0
DirectLightingCurveDay=1.4
DirectLightingCurveSunset=1.0
DirectLightingCurveNight=0.4
DirectLightingCurveInteriorDay=1.0
DirectLightingCurveInteriorNight=1.0
DirectLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationDay=1.0
DirectLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
DirectLightingIntensityInterior=0.5
DirectLightingCurveInterior=1.3
DirectLightingDesaturationInterior=0.0

SpecularAmountMultiplierSunrise=1.0
SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.3
SpecularAmountMultiplierSunset=1.0
SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.0
SpecularAmountMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
SpecularAmountMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierSunrise=1.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.01
SpecularPowerMultiplierSunset=1.0
SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=3.99
SpecularPowerMultiplierInteriorDay=1.4
SpecularPowerMultiplierInteriorNight=1.4
SpecularFromLightSunrise=0.0
SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
SpecularFromLightSunset=0.0
SpecularFromLightNight=0.0
SpecularFromLightInteriorDay=0.0
SpecularFromLightInteriorNight=0.0

AmbientLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityNight=1.45
AmbientLightingIntensityInteriorDay=1.3
AmbientLightingIntensityInteriorNight=1.3
AmbientLightingCurveSunrise=1.0
AmbientLightingCurveDay=1.8
AmbientLightingCurveSunset=1.0
AmbientLightingCurveNight=0.9
AmbientLightingCurveInteriorDay=1.3
AmbientLightingCurveInteriorNight=1.3
AmbientLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
AmbientLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0

AmbientColorFilterAmountSunrise=0.0
AmbientColorFilterAmountDay=0.0
AmbientColorFilterAmountSunset=0.0
AmbientColorFilterAmountNight=0.0
AmbientColorFilterAmountInteriorDay=0.0
AmbientColorFilterAmountInteriorNight=0.0
AmbientColorFilterTopSunrise=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterTopDay=0, 0, 1
AmbientColorFilterTopSunset=0, 0, 1
AmbientColorFilterTopNight=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterTopInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterTopInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterMiddleSunrise=0, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterMiddleDay=0, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterMiddleSunset=0, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterMiddleNight=0, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterMiddleInteriorDay=0, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterMiddleInteriorNight=0, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterBottomSunrise=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterBottomDay=1, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterBottomSunset=1, 0, 0
AmbientColorFilterBottomNight=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterBottomInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
AmbientColorFilterBottomInteriorNight=1, 1, 1

PointLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
PointLightingIntensityDay=1.0
PointLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
PointLightingIntensityNight=1.6
PointLightingIntensityInteriorDay=1.65
PointLightingIntensityInteriorNight=1.65
PointLightingCurveSunrise=1.0
PointLightingCurveDay=1.0
PointLightingCurveSunset=1.0
PointLightingCurveNight=0.9
PointLightingCurveInteriorDay=0.5
PointLightingCurveInteriorNight=0.5
PointLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.5
PointLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.7
PointLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.5
PointLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.5

ParticleLightsIntensitySunrise=1.0
ParticleLightsIntensityDay=1.0
ParticleLightsIntensitySunset=1.0
ParticleLightsIntensityNight=1.0
ParticleLightsIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
ParticleLightsIntensityInteriorNight=1.0

FogColorMultiplierSunrise=1.0
FogColorMultiplierDay=1.0
FogColorMultiplierSunset=1.0
FogColorMultiplierNight=2.459999
FogColorMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
FogColorMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
FogColorCurveSunrise=1.0
FogColorCurveDay=2.1
FogColorCurveSunset=1.0
FogColorCurveNight=1.5
FogColorCurveInteriorDay=0.4
FogColorCurveInteriorNight=0.4
ColorPowSunrise=1.0
ColorPowDay=1.0
ColorPowSunset=1.0
ColorPowNight=1.0
ColorPowInteriorDay=1.0
ColorPowInteriorNight=1.0

[SKY]
Enable=true
DisableWrongSkyMath=true

StarsIntensity=1.2
StarsCurve=1.0

AuroraBorealisIntensity=1.0
AuroraBorealisCurve=1.0
CloudsIntensitySunrise=1.0
CloudsIntensityDay=1.0
CloudsIntensitySunset=1.0
CloudsIntensityNight=2.5
CloudsIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
CloudsIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
CloudsCurveSunrise=1.0
CloudsCurveDay=1.0
CloudsCurveSunset=1.0
CloudsCurveNight=1.0
CloudsCurveInteriorDay=1.0
CloudsCurveInteriorNight=1.0
CloudsDesaturationSunrise=0.0
CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
CloudsDesaturationSunset=0.0
CloudsDesaturationNight=0.07
CloudsDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
CloudsDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
CloudsEdgeClamp=0.5
CloudsEdgeIntensity=8.0
GradientIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientIntensityDay=1.0
GradientIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientIntensityNight=1.0
GradientIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientDesaturationSunrise=0.0
GradientDesaturationDay=0.0
GradientDesaturationSunset=0.0
GradientDesaturationNight=0.0
GradientDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
GradientDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
GradientTopIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientTopIntensityDay=4.0
GradientTopIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientTopIntensityNight=1.0
GradientTopIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientTopIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientTopCurveSunrise=1.0
GradientTopCurveDay=1.5
GradientTopCurveSunset=1.0
GradientTopCurveNight=1.0
GradientTopCurveInteriorDay=1.0
GradientTopCurveInteriorNight=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityDay=2.8
GradientMiddleIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityNight=1.3
GradientMiddleIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveSunrise=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveDay=0.5
GradientMiddleCurveSunset=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveNight=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveInteriorDay=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveInteriorNight=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityDay=3.5
GradientHorizonIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityNight=1.5
GradientHorizonIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveSunrise=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveDay=0.2
GradientHorizonCurveSunset=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveInteriorDay=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveInteriorNight=1.0

SunIntensitySunrise=1.0
SunIntensityDay=1.0
SunIntensitySunset=1.0
SunIntensityNight=1.0
SunIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
SunIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
SunDesaturationSunrise=0.0
SunDesaturationDay=0.0
SunDesaturationSunset=0.0
SunDesaturationNight=0.0
SunDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
SunDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
SunColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1

SunGlowIntensitySunrise=1.0
SunGlowIntensityDay=1.0
SunGlowIntensitySunset=1.0
SunGlowIntensityNight=1.0
SunGlowIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
SunGlowIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
SunGlowHazinessSunrise=0.0
SunGlowHazinessDay=0.0
SunGlowHazinessSunset=0.0
SunGlowHazinessNight=0.0
SunGlowHazinessInteriorDay=0.0
SunGlowHazinessInteriorNight=0.0

SunCoronaIntensity=1.0
SunCoronaCurve=1.0
SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0

MoonIntensitySunrise=1.0
MoonIntensityDay=1.0
MoonIntensitySunset=1.0
MoonIntensityNight=1.5
MoonIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
MoonIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
MoonCurveSunrise=1.0
MoonCurveDay=1.0
MoonCurveSunset=1.0
MoonCurveNight=1.0
MoonCurveInteriorDay=1.0
MoonCurveInteriorNight=1.0
MoonDesaturationSunrise=0.0
MoonDesaturationDay=0.0
MoonDesaturationSunset=0.0
MoonDesaturationNight=0.4
MoonDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
MoonDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0

[OBJECT]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.5
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.5
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0

[VEGETATION]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.5
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.5
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0

[LIGHTSPRITE]
IntensitySunrise=1.0
IntensityDay=1.0
IntensitySunset=1.0
IntensityNight=1.0
IntensityInteriorDay=0.5
IntensityInteriorNight=0.5
CurveSunrise=1.0
CurveDay=0.3
CurveSunset=1.0
CurveNight=1.0
CurveInteriorDay=1.0
CurveInteriorNight=1.0

[WINDOWLIGHT]
IntensitySunrise=1.0
IntensityDay=1.0
IntensitySunset=1.0
IntensityNight=1.0
IntensityInteriorDay=1.0
IntensityInteriorNight=1.0
CurveSunrise=1.0
CurveDay=1.0
CurveSunset=1.0
CurveNight=1.0
CurveInteriorDay=1.0
CurveInteriorNight=1.0

[VOLUMETRICFOG]
IntensitySunrise=1.0
IntensityDay=1.0
IntensitySunset=1.0
IntensityNight=1.1
IntensityInteriorDay=1.0
IntensityInteriorNight=1.0
CurveSunrise=1.0
CurveDay=1.0
CurveSunset=1.0
CurveNight=1.0
CurveInteriorDay=1.0
CurveInteriorNight=1.0
LightingInfluenceSunrise=1.0
LightingInfluenceDay=1.0
LightingInfluenceSunset=1.0
LightingInfluenceNight=1.0
LightingInfluenceInteriorDay=1.0
LightingInfluenceInteriorNight=1.0

[FIRE]
IntensitySunrise=4.0
IntensityDay=4.0
IntensitySunset=4.0
IntensityNight=4.0
IntensityInteriorDay=4.0
IntensityInteriorNight=4.0
CurveSunrise=1.0
CurveDay=1.0
CurveSunset=1.0
CurveNight=1.0
CurveInteriorDay=1.0
CurveInteriorNight=1.0
AdditiveBlending=true

[PARTICLE]
IntensitySunrise=1.0
IntensityDay=2.3
IntensitySunset=1.0
IntensityNight=1.3
IntensityInteriorDay=1.0
IntensityInteriorNight=1.0
LightingInfluenceSunrise=1.0
LightingInfluenceDay=1.0
LightingInfluenceSunset=1.0
LightingInfluenceNight=0.9
LightingInfluenceInteriorDay=1.0
LightingInfluenceInteriorNight=1.0

[COLORCORRECTION]
UsePaletteTexture=true
Brightness=1.5
GammaCurve=1.1
UseProceduralCorrection=false

[DEPTHOFFIELD]
Quality=0
FadeTime=0.5

[SHADOW]
ShadowCastersFix=true
UseBilateralShadowFilter=false
ShadowQualityFix=true
DetailedShadowQuality=0
ShadowFilterQuality=0
ShadowBlurRange=1.4
ShadowBlurRangeInterior=2.0

[RAYS]
SunRaysMultiplierSunrise=0.4
SunRaysMultiplierDay=2.4
SunRaysMultiplierSunset=0.4
SunRaysMultiplierNight=0.4
SunRaysMultiplierInteriorDay=0.4
SunRaysMultiplierInteriorNight=0.4

[REFLECTION]
Quality=1
FilterQuality=2
FilterBluriness=0.0
SizeScale=1.0
SourceTexturesScale=1.0
Amount=1.0
Power=1.0
GlosinessMin=0.0
GlosinessMax=1.0
EnableDenoiser=true
DenoiserType=4
EnableSupersampling=false
ExteriorEnable=true
InteriorEnable=true

[IMAGEBASEDLIGHTING]
AdditiveAmountSunrise=0.05
AdditiveAmountDay=0.06
AdditiveAmountSunset=0.05
AdditiveAmountNight=0.05
AdditiveAmountInteriorDay=0.05
AdditiveAmountInteriorNight=0.05
MultiplicativeAmountSunrise=0.0
MultiplicativeAmountDay=0.0
MultiplicativeAmountSunset=0.0
MultiplicativeAmountNight=0.0
MultiplicativeAmountInteriorDay=0.0
MultiplicativeAmountInteriorNight=0.0
ReflectiveAmountSunrise=0.1
ReflectiveAmountDay=0.1
ReflectiveAmountSunset=0.1
ReflectiveAmountNight=0.1
ReflectiveAmountInteriorDay=0.1
ReflectiveAmountInteriorNight=0.1

[RAIN]
Enable=false
EnableAntialiasing=false
EnableSupersampling=false
MotionStretch=1.0
MotionTransparency=0.9
[LENS]
ReflectionIntensitySunrise=1.0
ReflectionIntensityDay=1.0
ReflectionIntensitySunset=1.0
ReflectionIntensityNight=1.0
ReflectionIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
ReflectionIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
ReflectionPowerSunrise=2.0
ReflectionPowerDay=2.0
ReflectionPowerSunset=2.0
ReflectionPowerNight=2.0
ReflectionPowerInteriorDay=2.0
ReflectionPowerInteriorNight=2.0
DirtIntensitySunrise=1.0
DirtIntensityDay=1.0
DirtIntensitySunset=1.0
DirtIntensityNight=1.0
DirtIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
DirtIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
DirtPowerSunrise=2.0
DirtPowerDay=2.0
DirtPowerSunset=2.0
DirtPowerNight=2.0
DirtPowerInteriorDay=2.0
DirtPowerInteriorNight=2.0
[EYES]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0
[SUBSURFACESCATTERING]
Quality=1
Radius=3.0
Amount=0.5
EpidermalAmount=1.0
SubdermalAmount=1.0
EpidermalDiffuseSaturation=0.0
SubdermalDiffuseSaturation=0.85
EpidermalMix=0.3
SubdermalMix=0.3
SubdermalTranslucency=0.3
SubdermalPhase=0.0
[WATER]
EnableDispersion=true
EnableCaustics=true
EnableParallax=false
EnableShadow=true
EnableLighting=true
EnableSelfReflection=false
EnableDisplacement=false
DisplacementQuality=2
ShadowQuality=2
EnableShadowNoise=false
ReflectionAmount=1.0
FrennelMultiplier=1.0
FrennelMin=0.0
FrennelMax=1.0
DispersionAmount=1.0
CausticsAmount=1.0
SunSpecularMultiplier=1.0
SunScatteringMultiplier=1.0
SunLightingMultiplier=0.3
WetMultiplier=1.0
WavesAmplitudeSunrise=1.0
WavesAmplitudeDay=1.0
WavesAmplitudeSunset=1.0
WavesAmplitudeNight=1.0
WavesAmplitudeInteriorDay=1.0
WavesAmplitudeInteriorNight=1.0
[UNDERWATER]
EnableDispersion=true
EnableParallax=false
EnableDisplacement=false
EnableSilhouette=false
EnableBlurring=false
EnableReflection=true
EnableShadow=false
ShadowQuality=2
DispersionAmount=1.0
ReflectionAmount=1.0
TransparencyFade=1.0
TransparencyCurve=1.0
DeepnessFade=1.0
DeepnessDarkening=0.5
TintAmount=1.0
TintFade=1.0
SunScatteringMultiplier=1.0



Mod List: http://puu.sh/5B3aG.png


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I have tired their fix [Bright days and mountains blur fix 1-0], but it crashes my game every time. And I have "realistic lighting overhaul" which is capable of running with Performance and Realistic ENB. I haven't tried Climates of Tamriel yet. However it's not a requirement for the ENB. If you think it will help, I can uninstall Realistic Lighting Overhaul and install Climates of Tamriel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enbseries!
> 
> 
> 
> [GLOBAL]
> UseEffect=true
> 
> [FIX]
> FixGameBugs=true
> FixParallaxBugs=false
> IgnoreLoadingScreen=true
> IgnoreInventory=true
> FixSsaoWaterTransparency=true
> FixSsaoHairTransparency=false
> FixTintGamma=false
> RemoveBlur=false
> FixSubSurfaceScattering=true
> 
> [ENGINE]
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
> MaxAnisotropy=4
> SkipShaderOptimization=false
> 
> [EFFECT]
> UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
> UseOriginalObjectsProcessing=false
> EnableBloom=true
> EnableAdaptation=true
> EnableDepthOfField=true
> EnableAmbientOcclusion=false
> EnableDetailedShadow=true
> EnableSunRays=true
> EnableSkyLighting=false
> EnableReflection=false
> EnableImageBasedLighting=true
> EnableSoftParticles=false
> EnableParticleLights=true
> EnableLens=true
> EnableSunGlare=true
> EnableSubSurfaceScattering=true
> EnableWater=true
> EnableUnderwater=true
> 
> [ANTIALIASING]
> EnableEdgeAA=true
> EnableTemporalAA=false
> 
> [WEATHER]
> EnableMultipleWeathers=false
> 
> [TIMEOFDAY]
> Enable=false
> DawnDuration=2.0
> SunriseTime=7.5
> DayTime=13.0
> SunsetTime=18.5
> DuskDuration=2.0
> NightTime=1.0
> 
> [NIGHTDAY]
> DetectorOldVersion=true
> DetectorDefaultDay=false
> DetectorLevelDay=0.65
> DetectorLevelNight=0.25
> DetectorLevelCurve=1.0
> 
> [ADAPTATION]
> ForceMinMaxValues=false
> AdaptationSensitivity=1.0
> AdaptationTime=31.0
> AdaptationMin=0.1
> AdaptationMax=10.0
> 
> [BLOOM]
> Quality=0
> AmountDay=0.8
> AmountNight=1.0
> AmountInterior=0.6
> BlueShiftAmountDay=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountNight=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountInterior=1.0
> AmountInteriorDay=1.0
> AmountInteriorNight=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountInteriorDay=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountInteriorNight=1.0
> AmountSunrise=1.0
> AmountSunset=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountSunrise=1.0
> BlueShiftAmountSunset=1.0
> 
> [CAMERAFX]
> LenzReflectionIntensityDay=0.2
> LenzReflectionIntensityNight=1.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityInterior=1.0
> LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerInterior=2.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> LenzReflectionPowerInteriorDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerInteriorNight=2.0
> LenzReflectionIntensitySunrise=1.0
> LenzReflectionIntensitySunset=1.0
> LenzReflectionPowerSunrise=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerSunset=2.0
> 
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> UseIndirectLighting=true
> UseComplexIndirectLighting=false
> UseComplexAmbientOcclusion=false
> UseAmbientIndirectLighting=false
> SamplingQuality=0
> SamplingRange=0.55
> FadeFogRangeDay=1.0
> FadeFogRangeNight=1.0
> FadeFogRangeInterior=1.0
> SizeScale=0.5
> SourceTexturesScale=0.1
> FilterQuality=0
> AOAmount=0.3
> ILAmount=0.1
> AOIntensity=2.1
> AOType=0
> AOMixingType=0
> SamplingPrecision=2
> FadeFogRangeInteriorDay=1.0
> FadeFogRangeInteriorNight=1.0
> FilterType=2
> AOAmountInterior=1.0
> ILAmountInterior=1.0
> AOIntensityInterior=1.0
> AOMixingTypeInterior=0
> FadeFogRange=1.0
> UseOldType=true
> EnableDenoiser=true
> 
> [SKYLIGHTING]
> Quality=1
> FilterQuality=2
> AmbientMinLevel=0.3
> AmbientMinLevelSunrise=0.1
> AmbientMinLevelDay=0.1
> AmbientMinLevelSunset=0.1
> AmbientMinLevelNight=0.1
> AmbientMinLevelInteriorDay=0.1
> AmbientMinLevelInteriorNight=0.1
> 
> [ENVIRONMENT]
> DirectLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
> DirectLightingIntensityDay=3.4
> DirectLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
> DirectLightingIntensityNight=0.2
> DirectLightingIntensityInteriorDay=0.5
> DirectLightingIntensityInteriorNight=0.1
> DirectLightingCurveSunrise=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveDay=1.4
> DirectLightingCurveSunset=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveNight=0.4
> DirectLightingCurveInteriorDay=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveInteriorNight=1.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationDay=1.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> DirectLightingIntensityInterior=0.5
> DirectLightingCurveInterior=1.3
> DirectLightingDesaturationInterior=0.0
> 
> SpecularAmountMultiplierSunrise=1.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.3
> SpecularAmountMultiplierSunset=1.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierSunrise=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.01
> SpecularPowerMultiplierSunset=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=3.99
> SpecularPowerMultiplierInteriorDay=1.4
> SpecularPowerMultiplierInteriorNight=1.4
> SpecularFromLightSunrise=0.0
> SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
> SpecularFromLightSunset=0.0
> SpecularFromLightNight=0.0
> SpecularFromLightInteriorDay=0.0
> SpecularFromLightInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> AmbientLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
> AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> AmbientLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
> AmbientLightingIntensityNight=1.45
> AmbientLightingIntensityInteriorDay=1.3
> AmbientLightingIntensityInteriorNight=1.3
> AmbientLightingCurveSunrise=1.0
> AmbientLightingCurveDay=1.8
> AmbientLightingCurveSunset=1.0
> AmbientLightingCurveNight=0.9
> AmbientLightingCurveInteriorDay=1.3
> AmbientLightingCurveInteriorNight=1.3
> AmbientLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> AmbientColorFilterAmountSunrise=0.0
> AmbientColorFilterAmountDay=0.0
> AmbientColorFilterAmountSunset=0.0
> AmbientColorFilterAmountNight=0.0
> AmbientColorFilterAmountInteriorDay=0.0
> AmbientColorFilterAmountInteriorNight=0.0
> AmbientColorFilterTopSunrise=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterTopDay=0, 0, 1
> AmbientColorFilterTopSunset=0, 0, 1
> AmbientColorFilterTopNight=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterTopInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterTopInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterMiddleSunrise=0, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterMiddleDay=0, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterMiddleSunset=0, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterMiddleNight=0, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterMiddleInteriorDay=0, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterMiddleInteriorNight=0, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterBottomSunrise=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterBottomDay=1, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterBottomSunset=1, 0, 0
> AmbientColorFilterBottomNight=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterBottomInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
> AmbientColorFilterBottomInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
> 
> PointLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
> PointLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> PointLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
> PointLightingIntensityNight=1.6
> PointLightingIntensityInteriorDay=1.65
> PointLightingIntensityInteriorNight=1.65
> PointLightingCurveSunrise=1.0
> PointLightingCurveDay=1.0
> PointLightingCurveSunset=1.0
> PointLightingCurveNight=0.9
> PointLightingCurveInteriorDay=0.5
> PointLightingCurveInteriorNight=0.5
> PointLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.5
> PointLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
> PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.7
> PointLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.5
> PointLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.5
> 
> ParticleLightsIntensitySunrise=1.0
> ParticleLightsIntensityDay=1.0
> ParticleLightsIntensitySunset=1.0
> ParticleLightsIntensityNight=1.0
> ParticleLightsIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> ParticleLightsIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> FogColorMultiplierSunrise=1.0
> FogColorMultiplierDay=1.0
> FogColorMultiplierSunset=1.0
> FogColorMultiplierNight=2.459999
> FogColorMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
> FogColorMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
> FogColorCurveSunrise=1.0
> FogColorCurveDay=2.1
> FogColorCurveSunset=1.0
> FogColorCurveNight=1.5
> FogColorCurveInteriorDay=0.4
> FogColorCurveInteriorNight=0.4
> ColorPowSunrise=1.0
> ColorPowDay=1.0
> ColorPowSunset=1.0
> ColorPowNight=1.0
> ColorPowInteriorDay=1.0
> ColorPowInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [SKY]
> Enable=true
> DisableWrongSkyMath=true
> 
> StarsIntensity=1.2
> StarsCurve=1.0
> 
> AuroraBorealisIntensity=1.0
> AuroraBorealisCurve=1.0
> CloudsIntensitySunrise=1.0
> CloudsIntensityDay=1.0
> CloudsIntensitySunset=1.0
> CloudsIntensityNight=2.5
> CloudsIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> CloudsIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> CloudsCurveSunrise=1.0
> CloudsCurveDay=1.0
> CloudsCurveSunset=1.0
> CloudsCurveNight=1.0
> CloudsCurveInteriorDay=1.0
> CloudsCurveInteriorNight=1.0
> CloudsDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationSunset=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationNight=0.07
> CloudsDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> CloudsEdgeClamp=0.5
> CloudsEdgeIntensity=8.0
> GradientIntensitySunrise=1.0
> GradientIntensityDay=1.0
> GradientIntensitySunset=1.0
> GradientIntensityNight=1.0
> GradientIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> GradientDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> GradientDesaturationDay=0.0
> GradientDesaturationSunset=0.0
> GradientDesaturationNight=0.0
> GradientDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> GradientDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> GradientTopIntensitySunrise=1.0
> GradientTopIntensityDay=4.0
> GradientTopIntensitySunset=1.0
> GradientTopIntensityNight=1.0
> GradientTopIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientTopIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> GradientTopCurveSunrise=1.0
> GradientTopCurveDay=1.5
> GradientTopCurveSunset=1.0
> GradientTopCurveNight=1.0
> GradientTopCurveInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientTopCurveInteriorNight=1.0
> GradientMiddleIntensitySunrise=1.0
> GradientMiddleIntensityDay=2.8
> GradientMiddleIntensitySunset=1.0
> GradientMiddleIntensityNight=1.3
> GradientMiddleIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientMiddleIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> GradientMiddleCurveSunrise=1.0
> GradientMiddleCurveDay=0.5
> GradientMiddleCurveSunset=1.0
> GradientMiddleCurveNight=1.0
> GradientMiddleCurveInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientMiddleCurveInteriorNight=1.0
> GradientHorizonIntensitySunrise=1.0
> GradientHorizonIntensityDay=3.5
> GradientHorizonIntensitySunset=1.0
> GradientHorizonIntensityNight=1.5
> GradientHorizonIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientHorizonIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveSunrise=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveDay=0.2
> GradientHorizonCurveSunset=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveInteriorDay=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> SunIntensitySunrise=1.0
> SunIntensityDay=1.0
> SunIntensitySunset=1.0
> SunIntensityNight=1.0
> SunIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> SunIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> SunDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> SunDesaturationDay=0.0
> SunDesaturationSunset=0.0
> SunDesaturationNight=0.0
> SunDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> SunDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> SunColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
> SunColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
> SunColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
> SunColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
> SunColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
> SunColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
> 
> SunGlowIntensitySunrise=1.0
> SunGlowIntensityDay=1.0
> SunGlowIntensitySunset=1.0
> SunGlowIntensityNight=1.0
> SunGlowIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> SunGlowIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> SunGlowHazinessSunrise=0.0
> SunGlowHazinessDay=0.0
> SunGlowHazinessSunset=0.0
> SunGlowHazinessNight=0.0
> SunGlowHazinessInteriorDay=0.0
> SunGlowHazinessInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> SunCoronaIntensity=1.0
> SunCoronaCurve=1.0
> SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0
> 
> MoonIntensitySunrise=1.0
> MoonIntensityDay=1.0
> MoonIntensitySunset=1.0
> MoonIntensityNight=1.5
> MoonIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> MoonIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> MoonCurveSunrise=1.0
> MoonCurveDay=1.0
> MoonCurveSunset=1.0
> MoonCurveNight=1.0
> MoonCurveInteriorDay=1.0
> MoonCurveInteriorNight=1.0
> MoonDesaturationSunrise=0.0
> MoonDesaturationDay=0.0
> MoonDesaturationSunset=0.0
> MoonDesaturationNight=0.4
> MoonDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> MoonDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> [OBJECT]
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [VEGETATION]
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [LIGHTSPRITE]
> IntensitySunrise=1.0
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensitySunset=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.0
> IntensityInteriorDay=0.5
> IntensityInteriorNight=0.5
> CurveSunrise=1.0
> CurveDay=0.3
> CurveSunset=1.0
> CurveNight=1.0
> CurveInteriorDay=1.0
> CurveInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [WINDOWLIGHT]
> IntensitySunrise=1.0
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensitySunset=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.0
> IntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> IntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> CurveSunrise=1.0
> CurveDay=1.0
> CurveSunset=1.0
> CurveNight=1.0
> CurveInteriorDay=1.0
> CurveInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [VOLUMETRICFOG]
> IntensitySunrise=1.0
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensitySunset=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.1
> IntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> IntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> CurveSunrise=1.0
> CurveDay=1.0
> CurveSunset=1.0
> CurveNight=1.0
> CurveInteriorDay=1.0
> CurveInteriorNight=1.0
> LightingInfluenceSunrise=1.0
> LightingInfluenceDay=1.0
> LightingInfluenceSunset=1.0
> LightingInfluenceNight=1.0
> LightingInfluenceInteriorDay=1.0
> LightingInfluenceInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [FIRE]
> IntensitySunrise=4.0
> IntensityDay=4.0
> IntensitySunset=4.0
> IntensityNight=4.0
> IntensityInteriorDay=4.0
> IntensityInteriorNight=4.0
> CurveSunrise=1.0
> CurveDay=1.0
> CurveSunset=1.0
> CurveNight=1.0
> CurveInteriorDay=1.0
> CurveInteriorNight=1.0
> AdditiveBlending=true
> 
> [PARTICLE]
> IntensitySunrise=1.0
> IntensityDay=2.3
> IntensitySunset=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.3
> IntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> IntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> LightingInfluenceSunrise=1.0
> LightingInfluenceDay=1.0
> LightingInfluenceSunset=1.0
> LightingInfluenceNight=0.9
> LightingInfluenceInteriorDay=1.0
> LightingInfluenceInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> [COLORCORRECTION]
> UsePaletteTexture=true
> Brightness=1.5
> GammaCurve=1.1
> UseProceduralCorrection=false
> 
> [DEPTHOFFIELD]
> Quality=0
> FadeTime=0.5
> 
> [SHADOW]
> ShadowCastersFix=true
> UseBilateralShadowFilter=false
> ShadowQualityFix=true
> DetailedShadowQuality=0
> ShadowFilterQuality=0
> ShadowBlurRange=1.4
> ShadowBlurRangeInterior=2.0
> 
> [RAYS]
> SunRaysMultiplierSunrise=0.4
> SunRaysMultiplierDay=2.4
> SunRaysMultiplierSunset=0.4
> SunRaysMultiplierNight=0.4
> SunRaysMultiplierInteriorDay=0.4
> SunRaysMultiplierInteriorNight=0.4
> 
> [REFLECTION]
> Quality=1
> FilterQuality=2
> FilterBluriness=0.0
> SizeScale=1.0
> SourceTexturesScale=1.0
> Amount=1.0
> Power=1.0
> GlosinessMin=0.0
> GlosinessMax=1.0
> EnableDenoiser=true
> DenoiserType=4
> EnableSupersampling=false
> ExteriorEnable=true
> InteriorEnable=true
> 
> [IMAGEBASEDLIGHTING]
> AdditiveAmountSunrise=0.05
> AdditiveAmountDay=0.06
> AdditiveAmountSunset=0.05
> AdditiveAmountNight=0.05
> AdditiveAmountInteriorDay=0.05
> AdditiveAmountInteriorNight=0.05
> MultiplicativeAmountSunrise=0.0
> MultiplicativeAmountDay=0.0
> MultiplicativeAmountSunset=0.0
> MultiplicativeAmountNight=0.0
> MultiplicativeAmountInteriorDay=0.0
> MultiplicativeAmountInteriorNight=0.0
> ReflectiveAmountSunrise=0.1
> ReflectiveAmountDay=0.1
> ReflectiveAmountSunset=0.1
> ReflectiveAmountNight=0.1
> ReflectiveAmountInteriorDay=0.1
> ReflectiveAmountInteriorNight=0.1
> 
> [RAIN]
> Enable=false
> EnableAntialiasing=false
> EnableSupersampling=false
> MotionStretch=1.0
> MotionTransparency=0.9
> [LENS]
> ReflectionIntensitySunrise=1.0
> ReflectionIntensityDay=1.0
> ReflectionIntensitySunset=1.0
> ReflectionIntensityNight=1.0
> ReflectionIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> ReflectionIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> ReflectionPowerSunrise=2.0
> ReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> ReflectionPowerSunset=2.0
> ReflectionPowerNight=2.0
> ReflectionPowerInteriorDay=2.0
> ReflectionPowerInteriorNight=2.0
> DirtIntensitySunrise=1.0
> DirtIntensityDay=1.0
> DirtIntensitySunset=1.0
> DirtIntensityNight=1.0
> DirtIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
> DirtIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
> DirtPowerSunrise=2.0
> DirtPowerDay=2.0
> DirtPowerSunset=2.0
> DirtPowerNight=2.0
> DirtPowerInteriorDay=2.0
> DirtPowerInteriorNight=2.0
> [EYES]
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0
> [SUBSURFACESCATTERING]
> Quality=1
> Radius=3.0
> Amount=0.5
> EpidermalAmount=1.0
> SubdermalAmount=1.0
> EpidermalDiffuseSaturation=0.0
> SubdermalDiffuseSaturation=0.85
> EpidermalMix=0.3
> SubdermalMix=0.3
> SubdermalTranslucency=0.3
> SubdermalPhase=0.0
> [WATER]
> EnableDispersion=true
> EnableCaustics=true
> EnableParallax=false
> EnableShadow=true
> EnableLighting=true
> EnableSelfReflection=false
> EnableDisplacement=false
> DisplacementQuality=2
> ShadowQuality=2
> EnableShadowNoise=false
> ReflectionAmount=1.0
> FrennelMultiplier=1.0
> FrennelMin=0.0
> FrennelMax=1.0
> DispersionAmount=1.0
> CausticsAmount=1.0
> SunSpecularMultiplier=1.0
> SunScatteringMultiplier=1.0
> SunLightingMultiplier=0.3
> WetMultiplier=1.0
> WavesAmplitudeSunrise=1.0
> WavesAmplitudeDay=1.0
> WavesAmplitudeSunset=1.0
> WavesAmplitudeNight=1.0
> WavesAmplitudeInteriorDay=1.0
> WavesAmplitudeInteriorNight=1.0
> [UNDERWATER]
> EnableDispersion=true
> EnableParallax=false
> EnableDisplacement=false
> EnableSilhouette=false
> EnableBlurring=false
> EnableReflection=true
> EnableShadow=false
> ShadowQuality=2
> DispersionAmount=1.0
> ReflectionAmount=1.0
> TransparencyFade=1.0
> TransparencyCurve=1.0
> DeepnessFade=1.0
> DeepnessDarkening=0.5
> TintAmount=1.0
> TintFade=1.0
> SunScatteringMultiplier=1.0
> 
> 
> 
> Mod List: http://puu.sh/5B3aG.png


You should be able to run both of them together, you don't have to uninstall one. The 2 you don't want to run together anymore is RLO and ELFX.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I have tired their fix [Bright days and mountains blur fix 1-0], but it crashes my game every time. And I have "realistic lighting overhaul" which is capable of running with Performance and Realistic ENB. I haven't tried Climates of Tamriel yet. However it's not a requirement for the ENB. If you think it will help, I can uninstall Realistic Lighting Overhaul and install Climates of Tamriel.


[COLORCORRECTION]
UsePaletteTexture=true
Brightness=1.5
GammaCurve=1.1
UseProceduralCorrection=false

These are the settings I mentioned before. The parameters here have quite a large impact for each +/- 0.1 increment. Adjust the brightness down till you get it where you like. If the shadows get to dark, you can adjust the Gamma. The issue with these parameters is that they can make one area look amazing while ruining one later on. My guess is that the author didn't check all the weathers against this. There is probably one or more that has this blinding effect when it arrives, and the rest are okay.


----------



## Dunan

Hey ChaotiKPranXter am I missing something as to why I can't get the bright sunlight type of atmosphere like in the Realvision author's screenshots? I almost copied his ini file completely but can't get that bright daylight setting. I'll put up a screen when I get back. You've been a great help, let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey ChaotiKPranXter am I missing something as to why I can't get the bright sunlight type of atmosphere like in the Realvision author's screenshots? I almost copied his ini file completely but can't get that bright daylight setting. I'll put up a screen when I get back. You've been a great help, let me know if you need any more information.


Are you using the alternative sunsprite he offers? Its the same one that I and many others use, created by Kyo for his K series ENBs.

Other than that, I'd suggest increasing rays intensity first off, as it makes the changes to the sun from the environment settings much more noticeable when making adjustments.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Are you using the alternative sunsprite he offers? Its the same one that I and many others use, created by Kyo for his K series ENBs.
> 
> Other than that, I'd suggest increasing rays intensity first off, as it makes the changes to the sun from the environment settings much more noticeable when making adjustments.


It's this one, is there a different one to use?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

That's the one I use, by prod80, (not kyo, my mistake). if that's what you have, then please post a screen or two for comparison.
Are you having an issue with the brightness of the sun itself or the light in the daytime emitted by the sun? Two completely different parameters in the config.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> That's the one I use, by prod80, (not kyo, my mistake). if that's what you have, then please post a screen or two for comparison.
> Are you having an issue with the brightness of the sun itself or the light in the daytime emitted by the sun? Two completely different parameters in the config.


I guess I'm expecting to see this, it's not quite this bright or even near it. I did get this using sharpshooters enb just not Realvision. I'm on my phone so hopefully this will work.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I guess I'm expecting to see this, it's not quite this bright or even near it. I did get this using sharpshooters enb just not Realvision. I'm on my phone so hopefully this will work.


Im on my phone as well. Can you email it to me? gboy[email protected]


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Im on my phone as well. Can you email it to me? [email protected]


I'm in rush hour traffic so I can't do that right now but all it is is a picture of the Guardian stones on the real vision page on the Nexus website. That's all it is.


----------



## evensen007

Hey guys, just getting back in after a LOOOONG hiatus. I downloaded Opeth's latest (was always my favorite), as well as the new enb etc. Is ENB broken with AMD crossfire? When I enable Opeths ENB profile, I get crazy/insane bright flashing and brightness through the roof.


----------



## ATSi




----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Hey guys, just getting back in after a LOOOONG hiatus. I downloaded Opeth's latest (was always my favorite), as well as the new enb etc. Is ENB broken with AMD crossfire? When I enable Opeths ENB profile, I get crazy/insane bright flashing and brightness through the roof.


Works fine for me but you have to disable Depth of Field.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I guess I'm expecting to see this, it's not quite this bright or even near it. I did get this using sharpshooters enb just not Realvision. I'm on my phone so hopefully this will work.


Can you take a similar screen of the same area?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Can you take a similar screen of the same area?


Using CoT, its hard to say what kind of day it is, but my screenshoot looks like it would be a slightly overcast day compared to the author's bright sunny early morning.

I tried to gauge what time of day it was, I think I came close, but here it is.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Using CoT, its hard to say what kind of day it is, but my screenshoot looks like it would be a slightly overcast day compared to the author's bright sunny early morning.
> 
> I tried to gauge what time of day it was, I think I came close, but here it is.


What changes have you made to the GUI if any? Right off the bat, it looks like he has a higher Direct/Ambientlight intensity, and the ColorPower lookes different as well. These will intensify the shadows and saturate the colors in general.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Works fine for me but you have to disable Depth of Field.


Did you ever experience the blinding crazy lighting in xfire when enabling an ENB profile? Just disabling DOF from the config fixed that?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> What changes have you made to the GUI if any? Right off the bat, it looks like he has a higher Direct/Ambientlight intensity, and the ColorPower lookes different as well. These will intensify the shadows and saturate the colors in general.


I haven't made any changes other than what to put in the .ini. I am using most of the recommended .ini settings on his nexus page, he linked it to where it says "highly recommended: ewi65's INI-files".

Where can I make any changes? I'll have to run the game and see if I can get a bright sun like that somewhere. BTW, it wont rain again, but it will snow. I'm not sure what happened there either.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

To make it brighter, adjust either Directlighting intensity and/or Ambientlighting intensity. To brighten the colors and darken the shadows like in his screens, adjust the Colorpower. All found in the Environments section of the GUI, (Shift + Enter).

Just make a backup of the original enbseries.ini file before making any tweaks.

As for the rain, you can try forcing weather and see if it works. But you need the weather ID's from Climates of Tamriel, which I don't have. You can grab them from the creation kit I believe if you load the mod files with it. One thing you want to check though is if the Rain feature is enabled in the ENB GUI, it's near the very bottom of the settings. It changes the way the rain looks, and makes it much harder to see, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> To make it brighter, adjust either Directlighting intensity and/or Ambientlighting intensity. To brighten the colors and darken the shadows like in his screens, adjust the Colorpower. All found in the Environments section of the GUI, (Shift + Enter).
> 
> Just make a backup of the original enbseries.ini file before making any tweaks.
> 
> As for the rain, you can try forcing weather and see if it works. But you need the weather ID's from Climates of Tamriel, which I don't have. You can grab them from the creation kit I believe if you load the mod files with it. One thing you want to check though is if the Rain feature is enabled in the ENB GUI, it's near the very bottom of the settings. It changes the way the rain looks, and makes it much harder to see, at least in my opinion.


OK thanks! The problem is is that I've seemed to have lost it altogether. There's lightning and clouds, but no rain. I have supreme storms installed, Cot, The snow and fog patches, etc but it all seemed to change when I uninstalled it and went with sharpshooters ENB for that short time, it apparently has its own weather system like Opethfeldt. Once I switched back to realvision I get snow, but no rain. Is there supposed to be anything in the ENBseries folder that is weather related? I forget if there is or not, because I didn't check the first time, but the first time I had CoT installed I had rain and big storms out the wazoo. This is what my enbseries folder looks like :


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

The weatherlist.ini, aaa.ini, and bbb.ini are responsible for the changes to the weather, so replacing those with with the default files might work if you download a fresh 0.236 from ENBDev. But I don't know for sure. Just make backups as usual of the Real Vision files.

Failing that, I can only recommend reinstalling CoT, Supreme Storms, and all the relevant patches. (still using the default weatherlist.ini)


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> The weatherlist.ini, aaa.ini, and bbb.ini are responsible for the changes to the weather, so replacing those with with the default files might work if you download a fresh 0.236 from ENBDev. But I don't know for sure. Just make backups as usual of the Real Vision files.
> 
> Failing that, I can only recommend reinstalling CoT, Supreme Storms, and all the relevant patches.


Interesting, I was thinking the weather had to point to CoT since that should override the ENB when used with it? I'll try reinstalling CoT and its patches and see what happens. I took the weather files out of the ENBseries folder and didn't notice any change. I also saw in the ENB that it was indeed pointing to weather.ini in the ENB series folder.

I just think its really weird that whenever I change ENBs, it loses the ability to rain. Before I installed the any ENB, the rain weather was working fine in the game. Its almost failproof to happen within the first 10 minutes of hitting Whiterun at the beginning of a new game.

EDIT: I re-installed COT and its patches, I'll see if it changed anything.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Hopefully this works. As long as the ENB isn't touching the weathers, I don't see why a fresh install wouldn't fix the problem.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Hopefully this works. As long as the ENB isn't touching the weathers, I don't see why a fresh install wouldn't fix the problem.


I didn't notice anything yet, i'll travel around and see if I can find some maybe around falkreath. Just looked the subject up on google, apparently someone on the steam forums hasn't gotten any rain in over 300 hrs of gametime and another user says he gets it all the time - there was no mention of mods being used.

EDIT:

Went to Falkreath and waited a few game hours and it finally started raining and storming - whew, I think the re-install worked, thanks a lot man, you've been a great help! Is there any way to not have the colors so saturated in the ENB? Like to make them 'pop' so much. In day or night. Is that the powercolor you mentioned?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Thats the one. Glad I could be of help.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATSi*


can you post the mod that makes your water "fusion" with the land??

Im tired of the blocky, linear way when the land and water meet


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> can you post the mod that makes your water "fusion" with the land??
> 
> Im tired of the blocky, linear way when the land and water meet


I use W.A.T.E.R. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13268/?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> can you post the mod that makes your water "fusion" with the land??
> 
> Im tired of the blocky, linear way when the land and water meet


The latest ENB binary has effects for water in Skyrim. They include reflection, sunlight scattering, and even settings that adjust the shoreline between water and land so they appear seamless.

If ENBs are not an option, you would always true water mods. I use Pure Waters, which looks nice IMO.

Speaking of the ENB effects for water, does anyone else get massive FPS drops when near water? I drop for 50 to 60FPs to about 30 to 40FPS.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> can you post the mod that makes your water "fusion" with the land??
> 
> Im tired of the blocky, linear way when the land and water meet


You could either use Pure Waters or Realistic Water Two. I use RWT, but the biggest factor will be having an ENB profile with proper WATER configuration. The latest ENBs should have them. Older ones, unfortunately, will not.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The latest ENB binary has effects for water in Skyrim. They include reflection, sunlight scattering, and even settings that adjust the shoreline between water and land so they appear seamless.
> 
> If ENBs are not an option, you would always true water mods. I use Pure Waters, which looks nice IMO.
> 
> Speaking of the ENB effects for water, does anyone else get massive FPS drops when near water? I drop for 50 to 60FPs to about 30 to 40FPS.


I don't see any FPS drops near water myself.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The latest ENB binary has effects for water in Skyrim. They include reflection, sunlight scattering, and even settings that adjust the shoreline between water and land so they appear seamless.
> 
> If ENBs are not an option, you would always true water mods. I use Pure Waters, which looks nice IMO.
> 
> Speaking of the ENB effects for water, does anyone else get massive FPS drops when near water? I drop for 50 to 60FPs to about 30 to 40FPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I don't see any FPS drops near water myself.


Depends on your WATER MULTISAMPLING. I run 4X with my weak cards and have no issue.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Depends on your WATER MULTISAMPLING. I run 4X with my weak cards and have no issue.


I declined to mention this is the same for me as well.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> [COLORCORRECTION]
> UsePaletteTexture=true
> Brightness=1.5
> GammaCurve=1.1
> UseProceduralCorrection=false


You are correct, I am having issues with shadows being too dark. However the day looks good.... The last photo is the settings below. However as you can tell it's still quite blown out.



http://imgur.com/xwiPb


----------



## KingKwentyne

So I have been reading through this forum for a few days now since I decided to get back into Skyrim. I was using sharpshooters enb with no problems. I was checking out some you guys enb and I decided to go with performance and realistic enb. It was working fine till some fire was introduced.... This is what I get.



Any advice?...

I love this enb and I want to keep using it.

Thanks.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> So I have been reading through this forum for a few days now since I decided to get back into Skyrim. I was using sharpshooters enb with no problems. I was checking out some you guys enb and I decided to go with performance and realistic enb. It was working fine till some fire was introduced.... This is what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice?...
> 
> I love this enb and I want to keep using it.
> 
> Thanks.


Check to see if the Lens effect is active in the GUI, (Shift + Enter/Under the Effects tab) if it is, you can adjust the Lens settings. The easiest way to adjust it is to recreate this effect and immediately bring up the console command line while the effect is in place, then adjust as necessary since the screen will be frozen. You won't need to keep recasting the spells to see the changes. If Lens isn't checked in the effects tab, than it's probably not the ENB that is causing the effect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> You are correct, I am having issues with shadows being too dark. However the day looks good.... The last photo is the settings below. However as you can tell it's still quite blown out.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xwiPb


Check the SSAO intensity. (Ambient Occlusion)


----------



## vinodfrndz

are you using cinematic fire HD ? , if yes then try disabling that.


----------



## gionight

The Biggest and The Most Bad Ass Skyrim pictures set ever made
This is my love song to this game and to All modders who made this game to look and work so much better comparing to it's vanilla state.
I just made three fresh ENB presets (two vibrant and one is B&W) from scratch with a completely new components and the main files I am using in all three presets is from one of my very old ENB . I tried to maintain the look which was alway preferable for me, vibrant and clean , CGI kind of look.
View the full sized version by following the link http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=14500

Now enjoy the show....


----------



## opforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone give me some information on the performance with a 780 ti running an intensive ENB + various other visual mods that can actually stress the GPU.
> 
> Also, how much does the performance scale from adding a second 780 ti in SLI?
> 
> I ask because skyrim is my favorite game and with Project ENB + 2k textures & various other mods (less than 20 visual mods), my single 7970 @ 1150 was only pulling in 50 fps avg.
> Added another 7970 and only gained +5 frames -_- 1080p btw, but with 780ti SLI on my mind, I was looking at 1440p.
> 
> A rep awaits


ENB doesn't use SLI that well if at all. I just went from 1 760 4GB to 2x in SLI. *No fps gain at all. Nothing.*. If you look at other threads on other forums, just use google, you can see this is normal. Stock skyrim does use SLI but ENB doesn't get anything from it at all.

To be honest if you really want the best for skyrim, and it seems like you have the cash since your talking about 780 ti SLI then go for a titan. 3GB is not enough for heavy modded. If you do just an ENB(I have realvision) and some mods like tress grass and textures but nothing crazy the 780 ti with 3 GB should be fine. But I only use about 20 mods.

There is also rumor that evga is coming out with a crazy unlocked 780 ti and 6 GB of vram.

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_kingpin_edition_graphics_card.html

In my opinion if this happens this would be the best card for skyrim.

Wait for the end of the year or so to see if that comes out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It's too bad you used some kind of blurring post AA or filter on those screens Goinight. most of the detail is lost completely. Though, understandably because that gameworld has some ugly backgrounds to hide. Your earlier work was more impressive.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> The Biggest and The Most Bad Ass Skyrim pictures set ever made
> This is my love song to this game and to All modders who made this game to look and work so much better comparing to it's vanilla state.
> I just made three fresh ENB presets (two vibrant and one is B&W) from scratch with a completely new components and the main files I am using in all three presets is from one of my very old ENB . I tried to maintain the look which was alway preferable for me, vibrant and clean , CGI kind of look.
> View the full sized version by following the link http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=14500
> 
> Now enjoy the show....


Wow man I'd love to know your tricks, simply amazing how much detail and shading you are able to get. The colors look good too, not over saturated and good black levels in the shadows. I MUST KNOW YOUR SECRETS lol.

OK 2 questions: what armor or robe is the white haired girl wearing (booty shot) and how did trolls get armor?


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> The Biggest and The Most Bad Ass Skyrim pictures set ever made
> This is my love song to this game and to All modders who made this game to look and work so much better comparing to it's vanilla state.
> I just made three fresh ENB presets (two vibrant and one is B&W) from scratch with a completely new components and the main files I am using in all three presets is from one of my very old ENB . I tried to maintain the look which was alway preferable for me, vibrant and clean , CGI kind of look.
> View the full sized version by following the link http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=14500
> 
> Now enjoy the show....


Yes indeed. This one post says to the whole gaming industry - DO BETTER!

If a few dedicated modders can do this to a game that came out in 2011. Why are still playing graphically horrible games?...

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Check to see if the Lens effect is active in the GUI, (Shift + Enter/Under the Effects tab) if it is, you can adjust the Lens settings. The easiest way to adjust it is to recreate this effect and immediately bring up the console command line while the effect is in place, then adjust as necessary since the screen will be frozen. You won't need to keep recasting the spells to see the changes. If Lens isn't checked in the effects tab, than it's probably not the ENB that is causing the effect.
> Check the SSAO intensity. (Ambient Occlusion)


Thanks I will try that out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*
> 
> are you using cinematic fire HD ? , if yes then try disabling that.


Yes I am using cinematic fire hd. I will also try this if the above does not work. If I have to turn it off, is there a fire mod that you suggest?.

Thanks to both of you for your responses.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Thanks I will try that out.
> Yes I am using cinematic fire hd. I will also try this if the above does not work. If I have to turn it off, is there a fire mod that you suggest?.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your responses.


Thank you both. Turning off the lens thingie did the trick.

Then I though I had Cinematic Fire HD.... So I went ahead and got it









Thanks!


----------



## Shaolin7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> The Biggest and The Most Bad Ass Skyrim pictures set ever made
> This is my love song to this game and to All modders who made this game to look and work so much better comparing to it's vanilla state.
> I just made three fresh ENB presets (two vibrant and one is B&W) from scratch with a completely new components and the main files I am using in all three presets is from one of my very old ENB . I tried to maintain the look which was alway preferable for me, vibrant and clean , CGI kind of look.
> View the full sized version by following the link http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=14500
> 
> Now enjoy the show....


May we please see an exported list of the mods you run at all? If you'd prefer not to share publicly, may I ask to see it in a pm? Those screenshots, as others have said, look amazing and I have to wonder if any of us can get it looking like that at playable framerates.

Cheers, great screen captures!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> May we please see an exported list of the mods you run at all? If you'd prefer not to share publicly, may I ask to see it in a pm? Those screenshots, as others have said, look amazing and I have to wonder if any of us can get it looking like that at playable framerates.
> 
> Cheers, great screen captures!


Pointless. He sets up every screenshot using a different set of mods. That includes tailoring the used ENB for the scene. He doesn't play the game like that.


----------



## Durquavian

I never really cared for Screenshots with ENB. They look washed like movies, which is fine in the movies. I prefer a more real look which seems most enb don't institute, well they can but at that point the ENB becomes pointless. Besides, for now , my GPUs wont handle them too well even with the ones that have little impact. My Game is running soooo well right now I am afraid to touch a thing.

This post is also to get to the next page so I don't have to wait the near decade for the screenshots to load.

A SUGGESTION: *If you are gonna post more than 3 screenshots SPOILER the rest so it doesn't take for ever to load everytime we load into the thread.*


----------



## gionight

By the request of *Durquavian* I removed my set from previous page to a new page, now 1042 is completely yours and you can do whatever you want there. Congrats!!! you just won








On a side note, *** did you expect to see in Skyrim gallery or why should I hide my hard work under spoiler tag for someone like you ? rhetorical question you don't have to answer me .

*Dunan>>>
*Thank you my friend for kind words .
There is no secrets, Really ....
And here is the link to that dress http://modtype.doorblog.jp/archives/26064936.html

*KingKwentyne>>>*
Thank you very much King







Yeah it took me some time to make this set and I am not talking about whole ENB tweaking side.

*Shaolin7>>>*
Thank you my friend , really glad that you like it and here is a link to a slightly outdated mod list http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8170 will update it tomorrow .

*Slightly skewed* you are so skewed that it's becoming even funny


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I'm quite certain that wasn't what he meant Gio. lol But I do second the thought. A spoiler tag doesn't hurt at all, and takes but a second to hook. It's not like with your rep for screens on here no one would ever look at your shots. But it would be a common courtesy to those that don't have super fast internet, (Like me, I'm on a ship). Besides, technically, when the thread was made initially, it did put a limit on the number of photos to be posted. It has since been changed since Unreal's guide was put up there, but still. I'm sure there are more than 2 people on here that would put a spoiler tag on your posts of collections if they had the power, but it's up to you.


----------



## poissuu

After some skyrim mods:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> I'm quite certain that wasn't what he meant Gio. lol But I do second the thought. A spoiler tag doesn't hurt at all, and takes but a second to hook. It's not like with your rep for screens on here no one would ever look at your shots. But it would be a common courtesy to those that don't have super fast internet, (Like me, I'm on a ship). Besides, technically, when the thread was made initially, it did put a limit on the number of photos to be posted. It has since been changed since Unreal's guide was put up there, but still. I'm sure there are more than 2 people on here that would put a spoiler tag on your posts of collections if they had the power, but it's up to you.


Trust me I looked at all the photos and enjoyed seeing what others have it is just annoying ( even with super fast internet) when the screen, well the last thread keeps moving as the images pop in. I say 5 Photos open would be an adequate limit. A lot of times I am on my phone, being bored somewhere and opening this thread becomes an issue with that many photos trying to load in, takes near a decade. That is all just a thought not tryin to rile someone up.


----------



## Demented

Spoiler tags should be mandatory if posting say more than 5 full size hi-res images. It's hell on slower machines, and definitely makes my iPad crawl.

Have some respect and consideration for your fellow members.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Very nice pics gionight....


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Trust me I looked at all the photos and enjoyed seeing what others have it is just annoying ( even with super fast internet) when the screen, well the last thread keeps moving as the images pop in. I say 5 Photos open would be an adequate limit.


This.
I don't mind people making many posts for the same game that span over multiple pages. Otherwise I keep skipping pages what have too many pictures.


----------



## evensen007

Humbly asking for some ENB with Amd crossfire advice. I have found a couple of ENB's that I really love. The problem is that with Crossfire enabled I get crazy bright whites and flickering. The weird thing is that when I took a few screenshots to post, they came out the way they were supposed to look and didn't pick up the crazy over-brightness!? I am posting a couple of pics that show what the screen SHOULD look like (and apparently DOES look like in my screenshots), and then I edited one of them in paint to show what it *actually* looks like on my screen. When I disable crossfire I don't have this issue at all:

Screenshot taken at night with ENB enabled (looks great):




Screenshot taken during the day that looks correct somehow through the magic of screenshotting:



How my screen ACTUALLY looks during day scenes using ENB's with crossfire enabled:



What the heck am I doing wrong, or is this just still broken with AMD crossfire? I am using the newest ENB and tried Opeth's as well as Real ENB.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Humbly asking for some ENB with Amd crossfire advice. I have found a couple of ENB's that I really love. The problem is that with Crossfire enabled I get crazy bright whites and flickering. The weird thing is that when I took a few screenshots to post, they came out the way they were supposed to look and didn't pick up the crazy over-brightness!? I am posting a couple of pics that show what the screen SHOULD look like (and apparently DOES look like in my screenshots), and then I edited one of them in paint to show what it *actually* looks like on my screen. When I disable crossfire I don't have this issue at all:
> 
> Screenshot taken at night with ENB enabled (looks great):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot taken during the day that looks correct somehow through the magic of screenshotting:
> 
> 
> 
> How my screen ACTUALLY looks during day scenes using ENB's with crossfire enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck am I doing wrong, or is this just still broken with AMD crossfire? I am using the newest ENB and tried Opeth's as well as Real ENB.


DOF in the ENB causes CFX flicker. Disable all DOF and set Assassins creed 1 or 2 cfx profile for skyrim, as it will give higher scaling. Usually, ENB is a no go with AMD CFX.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> DOF in the ENB causes CFX flicker. Disable all DOF and set Assassins creed 1 or 2 cfx profile for skyrim, as it will give higher scaling. Usually, ENB is a no go with AMD CFX.


Thank for the quick reply Bradley! I do have DOF turned off in the on screen ENB interface. Is there another place I should turn it off? Also, how do I set profiles for xfire? These newest amd drivers for my 290's don't seem to have a place to set xfire profiles like my old 5870's did.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Thank for the quick reply Bradley! I do have DOF turned off in the on screen ENB interface. Is there another place I should turn it off? Also, how do I set profiles for xfire? These newest amd drivers for my 290's don't seem to have a place to set xfire profiles like my old 5870's did.


You can use Radeonpro. I highly recommend its use.


----------



## Dunan

Hey does anyone know what armor this is on the archer?


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey does anyone know what armor this is on the archer?


Blue Stripes Elite


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Blue Stripes Elite


Thank you sir

Anyone know this one? Looks like a variation of the black sacrament armor, just want to make sure

http://imageshack.com/a/img854/9217/taam.jpg


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> Anyone know this one? Looks like a variation of the black sacrament armor, just want to make sure
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img854/9217/taam.jpg


Looks to me like Royal Daedric Lite armor, here:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3104/?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Looks to me like Royal Daedric Lite armor, here:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3104/?


yup, that's exactly what it is.

Here's more from me.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG

The first picture is so nostalgic.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Dude, you just recreated the Windows XP default background in Skyrim. You win ALL the internets.


----------



## iTzHughie

@AS07, I was on your website about roughly 2 weeks ago, and you mentioned under extreme conditions you'd get 5-25 fps because you were limited to a 670 (if I remember correctly, its been a few weeks now)
So my question is, how much frames do you think you'd get with all that grass/trees with two 780 ti's? I ask because I'm getting two and want to eventually have mine looking as close to yours as possible, through publicly available mods.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Dude, you just recreated the Windows XP default background in Skyrim. You win ALL the internets.


That screenshot was taken at Skyrim's tundra bu i also created a small landscape through CK similar to that famous XP wallpaper, i'll post some screenshot when it's done...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> @AS07, I was on your website about roughly 2 weeks ago, and you mentioned under extreme conditions you'd get 5-25 fps because you were limited to a 670 (if I remember correctly, its been a few weeks now)
> So my question is, how much frames do you think you'd get with all that grass/trees with two 780 ti's? I ask because I'm getting two and want to eventually have mine looking as close to yours as possible, through publicly available mods.


I don't own two 780 so i can't answer that question.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> @AS07, I was on your website about roughly 2 weeks ago, and you mentioned under extreme conditions you'd get 5-25 fps because you were limited to a 670 (if I remember correctly, its been a few weeks now)
> So my question is, how much frames do you think you'd get with all that grass/trees with two 780 ti's? I ask because I'm getting two and want to eventually have mine looking as close to yours as possible, through publicly available mods.


I could be mistaken, but Skyrim does not scale well with SLI and Crossfire at all. I know CF doesn't, thats why I could be totally wrong on this. At least with CF, there you actually gain zero in performance if not lose a few frames.


----------



## iTzHughie

That sucks, I was looking forward to blowing my entire Christmas break on this game since I have 2 Ti's and a 1440p monitor on the way.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I could be mistaken, but Skyrim does not scale well with SLI and Crossfire at all. I know CF doesn't, thats why I could be totally wrong on this. At least with CF, there you actually gain zero in performance if not lose a few frames.


It's hit or miss really. All of the reviews out there will show that vanilla Skyrim doesn't scale SLI or Crossfire that well, and that's a fact. But to be honest, the vanilla game's physics engine is locked at 60 fps and a single 680 was easily able to max it out completely when I had a 1440p monitor. 2x 780 Ti's is going to be WAY overkill for vanilla Skyrim @ 1440p. The only instance you really need SLI for Skyrim is ENB, and as I've mentioned before it is hit or miss with drivers and ENB configurations.

Having said that I've seen people on the official ENB forums get very good scaling (60-80%) when using SLI or Crossfire. It is not officially supported however, so Boris will not give you much help if you can't figure it out. Just keep trying different drivers and ENB configs and hopefully you'll find one that works for you and can go from there. Let us know what you find out iTzHughie, I'm interested in going 780 or 780Ti SLI here soon and have been wondering this myself.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> It's hit or miss really. All of the reviews out there will show that vanilla Skyrim doesn't scale SLI or Crossfire that well, and that's a fact. But to be honest, the vanilla game's physics engine is locked at 60 fps and a single 680 was easily able to max it out completely when I had a 1440p monitor. 2x 780 Ti's is going to be WAY overkill for vanilla Skyrim @ 1440p. The only instance you really need SLI for Skyrim is ENB, and as I've mentioned before it is hit or miss with drivers and ENB configurations.
> 
> Having said that I've seen people on the official ENB forums get very good scaling (60-80%) when using SLI or Crossfire. It is not officially supported however, so Boris will not give you much help if you can't figure it out. Just keep trying different drivers and ENB configs and hopefully you'll find one that works for you and can go from there. Let us know what you find out iTzHughie, I'm interested in going 780 or 780Ti SLI here soon and have been wondering this myself.


I'd love to get another 7970 and CF just for skyrim. I'll have to do more research on it myself. If it scales (finally) i'll pick another up.

EDIT: Just checked amazon and all that there are now are used for ridiculous prices. Figures.


----------



## MURDoctrine

I just took some pictures of my Skyrim to show some friends on console what they are missing







. Using Somber ENB and some other mods.

Link to my gallery here:


http://imgur.com/ylyjI










^ This is Mjoll and not my PC.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'd love to get another 7970 and CF just for skyrim. I'll have to do more research on it myself. If it scales (finally) i'll pick another up.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked amazon and all that there are now are used for ridiculous prices. Figures.


I might be wrong but I think that's due to the demand for them for litecoin mining. People have been getting like $400 for their 7950's on ebay.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Check the SSAO intensity. (Ambient Occlusion)


I don't know how to change that. I tried looking into your guide, but I see it more as a explanation of different ENB settings then a correction guide. Perhaps I am missing something here. What would you recommend I do? Change the ENB present [Performance & Realistic ENB] all together? Lately, I haven't been using any ENB [disabling it through Shift + F12], because I can't stand the washout effect from the ENB.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I don't know how to change that. I tried looking into your guide, but I see it more as a explanation of different ENB settings then a correction guide. Perhaps I am missing something here. What would you recommend I do? Change the ENB present [Performance & Realistic ENB] all together? Lately, I haven't been using any ENB [disabling it through Shift + F12], because I can't stand the washout effect from the ENB.


I believe its in the ENB settings itself, or the enbseries.ini. Let me start up skyrim and I can let you know for sure.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I just took some pictures of my Skyrim to show some friends on console what they are missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Using Somber ENB and some other mods.
> 
> Link to my gallery here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ylyjI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This is Mjoll and not my PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I think that's due to the demand for them for litecoin mining. People have been getting like $400 for their 7950's on ebay.


Yeah, thats ridiculous, 2-3 months ago they were going for 309 on newegg/amazon for a short while. Should have jumped then, dammit. Does anyone know off hand what a comparable 290 is going for?


----------



## wanako




----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yeah, thats ridiculous, 2-3 months ago they were going for 309 on newegg/amazon for a short while. Should have jumped then, dammit. Does anyone know off hand what a comparable 290 is going for?


Some were going for $180-190 with reference coolers!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I don't know how to change that. I tried looking into your guide, but I see it more as a explanation of different ENB settings then a correction guide. Perhaps I am missing something here. What would you recommend I do? Change the ENB present [Performance & Realistic ENB] all together? Lately, I haven't been using any ENB [disabling it through Shift + F12], because I can't stand the washout effect from the ENB.


It's located near the very top of the GUI or the enbseries.ini. It should be just underneath the Bloom effect settings.


----------



## Baasha

I need to get back into this game! Been a LONG time...


----------



## ASO7

_kitty_


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Good evening!

i'am very happy to be here, because all the Screenshots your'e all taken are my reason to play this game! And sorry for my boring english, i'am from germany and it is quit a problem for me to write in your favour language, so be patient, i'am trying to improve my skills a little bit









I like to share some of my Screenshots and i wanna lerans somthing more from all of you, because your Screenshots are incredible! My PC isn't a monster, so i can't use all the heavy Textures Mods, but i can't wait to play, so.. i started to play 2 Days before, can't wait any longer for a new graphiccard, AMD take too damn long to release there Custom Cards..

I hope you like it









http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_15_03irclp.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_13_15_13iwky9.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_14_05s5crb.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_14_24zhc5n.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_14_09f4dr9.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_16_472ieh4.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_16_43rxdx4.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_15_25byf52.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_13_37f9upg.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_14_40s7lxt.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_14_47i5z3w.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_17mor44.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_24wlqec.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_2429rqc.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_33mfo84.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_18_34cyl95.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_18_35yfaks.jpg





Have a nice Evening!


----------



## mac4685

Just built my new house with the northern lights in the background.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## EasyC

ENB's are pretty unreal how they bring out the shweet graphics.


----------



## hakz

AS07, what framerates do you play with all of your mods/settings? Are those running on a 2500k/670? thanks


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> AS07, what framerates do you play with all of your mods/settings? Are those running on a 2500k/670? thanks


From 1 to... 100fps? not joking, performance varies a lot and the most consuming are the grass density and DOF/AO.

But i don't care as i don't play.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Realy incredible AS07! It is possible for me to have a DOF something like your's? I use Project ENB and i love your insane DOF level!

*New Stuff*

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_17_54iruw3.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_10_34evefl.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_10_395uici.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_16_19_03exidw.jpg


----------



## Maou




----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> From 1 to... 100fps? not joking, performance varies a lot and the most consuming are the grass density and DOF/AO.
> 
> But i don't care as i don't play.


What texture are you using for your Khajiit? Or is it a self-created/modified one?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> What texture are you using for your Khajiit? Or is it a self-created/modified one?


I believe these are the textures in use: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39278/?
I use the same mod as well.


----------



## Lhotse

A request for help :
Ok, I've finally caved in and installed RealVision after all these years and _still_...even though I've installed Better Dynamic Snow, which makes the snow on the ground look better, the snow on rocks and steps etc., still looks like latex paint ! Does anyone know of a mod that will improve this ?


----------



## Boinz

Theres a nexus mod for snow and rocks at 2k and 4k resolution.
This might work.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1320/?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## AbdullahG

That is an amazing looking timescape.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION Skyrim users

Im about to re install Skyrim with the new card.....Im a very light mod user...I just want the 2k textures, more vegetation and places

So the questions is:

Its better to install mods like "more flora" and "better cities" first and later install the 2k textures or the other way around?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION Skyrim users
> 
> Im about to re install Skyrim with the new card.....Im a very light mod user...I just want the 2k textures, more vegetation and places
> 
> So the questions is:
> 
> Its better to install mods like "more flora" and "better cities" first and later install the 2k textures or the other way around?


I usually do my 2K mods after. Last mod always overwrites first.


----------



## Fan o' water

Some of the mod's will state where they need to be in the build order. I highly recommend the SMIM mod and like the UI mods that move the compass to the bottom of the screen.

Cheers


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> Some of the mod's will state where they need to be in the build order. I highly recommend the SMIM mod and like the UI mods that move the compass to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> Cheers


I love SMIM, I just hate it when it is time to update and have to do all the tex /light mods in that particular order. I usually wait a few weeks to a month to update.


----------



## Switchblade1969

Love skyrim it'll be the death of me


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Fan o' water

AS07 - You're Khajit look amazing! Great stuff


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks, I will install the 2k textures at the end

but what about this kind of mods:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8655/?

If I install the 2k textures after this one, for example, the mod will loose it effect ??


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hi Boys&Girls,

thanks for the Rep!









@GTR Mclaren, as you have an load order, there is also a install order, watch the install description from Static Mesh Improvement, there is a list, for example Better Snow -> Fire -> Ruins Clutter -> SMIM -> 2K HD, i believe this was the order









Some more Stuff

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_11_04_15wqu3g.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_20_03_50dwkr6.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_21_35bxypc.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_20_5182aes.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_12_3692s67.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_16_18_42fue9m.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_16_18_44wlejj.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_13_15_01ivsid.jpg


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Awesome, nice pics. Of course, here comes the question - what armor/clothing is the girl wearing?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Theres a nexus mod for snow and rocks at 2k and 4k resolution.
> This might work.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1320/?


Thanks for the suggestion but I went with the 4k 'Dark' version of this instead and kept the Better Dynamic Snow also.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49011/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D49011%26preview%3D&pUp=1


----------



## gionight

Just made one female and one male chars and I had to make this Epic set to showcase them.
Pics may look too good to be true but it's the same 2 years old game, 99% of this screenshots were taken with my new main preset with no PS editing by any means.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/14z8.jpg/





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/rrkp.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/s0fd.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/mbkt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/qude.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/doc7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/f5gd.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/cmso.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/1uth.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/06nl.jpg/











http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/i2ga.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/zydo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/6u3m.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/b65q.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/fxa1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/2rhl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/vftl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/8psk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/6ge3.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/im8r.jpg/











http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/wgep.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/jth6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/58s3.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/jskz.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/igt4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/hhp9.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/bqqv.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/5ma4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/of24.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/53mk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/kbsa.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/ceqc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/6ewk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/eez7.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/ti02.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/8pgy.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/xgek.jpg/









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/69no.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/1dil.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/64m2.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/jhpg.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/sazs.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/8aso.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/ghm1.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/r36j.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/xotz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/97bw.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/s7g5.jpg/



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/d6l8.jpg/





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/63xt.jpg/











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fan o' water

Truly spectacular work Gionight!!








I felt like I was looking at book cover art not a modified video game.
Everything was top notch.









Can't even imagine how much work that was, but thanks for sharing the fruits of your effort.


----------



## wanako

If you don't like brown girls, I feel bad for you, son.


----------



## Dunan

No complaints here


----------



## AbdullahG

Dude, is that a wolf pup on the character's shoulder? If that's a mod, I would love to know it.

Unless that's some sort of armor mod that displays a dead wolf pup like a trophy. Then no thanks


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Dude, is that a wolf pup on the character's shoulder? If that's a mod, I would love to know it.
> 
> Unless that's some sort of armor mod that displays a dead wolf pup like a trophy. Then no thanks


Looks like a simple armor mod to me.

And gio...is it really so hard for you put it in a spoiler? I think that's a simple question, and simple request. Those that always want to look at what you post, will surely look.


----------



## Lhotse

I just installed The Eyes Of Beauty Mod by Gabriel Mailhot









http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13722/?

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-24_00005_zpse91102e0.jpg.html


----------



## GalaxyRadio

*Merry Christmas to all of You!!*









http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_13_16_204ts4t.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_14_09f4dr9.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_14_20xedli.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_21_10mfa39.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_17_01wligo.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_17_0155unw.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_14_17_21x1uey.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_13_15_123nskf.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_13_15_46iojft.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_12_19_54l7sp7.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_12_19_55c0j6p.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_13_126uuub.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_13_23i1u7f.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_14_28ybzhn.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_14_42d3xu1.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_14_20igl2v.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_07nlak9.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_15werlp.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_15_183no8e.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_17_5471axb.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_18_338zag4.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_15_18_368jl1o.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_16_03_33p5eu1.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_21_09mxl5s.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_16_18_14dtdm6.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_10_36x9dc1.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_16_18_51m6dl3.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_10_395uici.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_10_34evefl.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_11_50upstf.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_11_5945soz.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_21_42psywx.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_12_022jscx.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_12_37nzs36.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_17_0235umv.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_20_2138le3.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_17_21_39ofxuh.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_20_03_381okwa.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tes__2013_12_20_03_436pjph.jpg


----------



## DracoManX69

Not ultra quality like some of the posts above me, but merry christmas oc.net, have a good one


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Looks like a simple armor mod to me.
> 
> And gio...is it really so hard for you put it in a spoiler? I think that's a simple question, and simple request. Those that always want to look at what you post, will surely look.


That would be like a trophy bit. and it's actually a fox, if that makes any difference.

Here's the link to it either way. Dragon Knight Armor


----------



## Lhotse

They should seriously limit the number of shots in one post to 6-7.








This posting 20-30 screenshots in one post, without even having the courtesy to post them behind a spoiler tag or something is just idiotic.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> That would be like a trophy bit. and it's actually a fox, if that makes any difference.
> 
> Here's the link to it either way. Dragon Knight Armor


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Gionight don't fool us...your pics are from TES VI xD


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> They should seriously limit the number of shots in one post to 6-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This posting 20-30 screenshots in one post, without even having the courtesy to post them behind a spoiler tag or something is just idiotic.


I second this haha







It's hard to load a page of 60-100 screenshots xD


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> I second this haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to load a page of 60-100 screenshots xD


We debated this abit a couple of pages ago. On my computer no problem. On my phone, a decade and a half. Sucks I have to avoid this thread when I am on my phone, especially when someone asks a question I know an answer to but have to wait till I get home to answer when I can get on my computer.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> We debated this abit a couple of pages ago. On my computer no problem. On my phone, a decade and a half. Sucks I have to avoid this thread when I am on my phone, especially when someone asks a question I know an answer to but have to wait till I get home to answer when I can get on my computer.


I don't have a problem loading, it's just tedious to have to scroll through them all. Almost all forums have that limiter built right in that won't let you post more than 6-7 which in my opinion, is more than enough for one post.

Anyway, I'm having this problem and was wondering if anyone could help me.
I have CBBE and The Eyes of Beauty mod and I installed and uninstalled the 'No More Blocky Faces' mod, uninstalled and reinstalled the CBBE and the eye mod and now I have this on the neckline of my follower and to a lesser degree on my character. Is there any way to blend or fix this ?

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-25_00002_zps368413f3.jpg.html


----------



## MURDoctrine

There is I believe. You can try some different textures for the body and face. Also go to the CBBE Nexus page and there should be some info on using texblend to fix that.


----------



## vinodfrndz

use coverwomen ---> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3563/?

this will fix the neck seam, it worked for me


----------



## Durquavian

CBBE usually comes with Bodyslide and texblend when installed. texblend is what you want to run to get rid of the neck seam. It will be in your skyrim folder uder Data/Caliente tools/texblendlite then just double click texblend.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> They should seriously limit the number of shots in one post to 6-7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This posting 20-30 screenshots in one post, without even having the courtesy to post them behind a spoiler tag or something is just idiotic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> I second this haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to load a page of 60-100 screenshots xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> We debated this abit a couple of pages ago. On my computer no problem. On my phone, a decade and a half. Sucks I have to avoid this thread when I am on my phone, especially when someone asks a question I know an answer to but have to wait till I get home to answer when I can get on my computer.


It really comes down to people not giving a turd. It takes no time, and has been asked numerous times by many. I can totally understand 1-10 pics, max, and that's if they're reasonably sized. If there's more than that, or they are extremely high quality and such, it's just ignorance to not use a spoiler tag.


----------



## Baasha

Are you guys seriously picking on Gionight?









He was the one of the first guys to showcase ENB on both GTA IV and Skyrim. His pictures are IMO second to none - they are the best I've seen. Of course, that's subjective. But seriously, you guys are complaining that you have to scroll down? lol...

Gionight's Skyrim pics (and GTA IV) are the reason I even play those games nowadays even though they are several years old.

Appreciate the effort and quality of the shots.

Just my $0.02.

Keep going Gionight! Know that there are people still on the forums who love your shots!


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Just made one female and one male chars and I had to make this Epic set to showcase them.
> Pics may look too good to be true but it's the same 2 years old game, 99% of this screenshots were taken with my new main preset with no PS editing by any means.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/14z8.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/rrkp.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/s0fd.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/mbkt.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/qude.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/doc7.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/f5gd.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/cmso.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/1uth.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/06nl.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/i2ga.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/zydo.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/6u3m.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/b65q.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/fxa1.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/2rhl.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/vftl.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/8psk.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/6ge3.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/im8r.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/wgep.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/jth6.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/58s3.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/jskz.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/igt4.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/hhp9.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/bqqv.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/5ma4.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/of24.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/53mk.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/kbsa.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/ceqc.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/6ewk.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/eez7.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/ti02.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/8pgy.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/xgek.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/69no.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/1dil.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/64m2.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/jhpg.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/sazs.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/8aso.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/ghm1.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/r36j.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/xotz.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/97bw.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/s7g5.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/d6l8.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/63xt.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I have to figure out how to make the game look like this. Any advice or list of mods to use?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*


Games that look like that aren't usually playable, just something to look at. If they are they require the top tier equipment. And for the love of god, spoiler the quote, getting the 20+ pics again isn't helping.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Games that look like that aren't usually playable, just something to look at. If they are they require the top tier equipment. And for the love of god, spoiler the quote, getting the 20+ pics again isn't helping.


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Games that look like that aren't usually playable, just something to look at. If they are they require the top tier equipment. And for the love of god, spoiler the quote, getting the 20+ pics again isn't helping.


Well I have an AMD 290X and an i7 overclocked to 5 Ghz.
I fixed the excessive pics.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateZ28*
> 
> Well I have an AMD 290X and an i7 overclocked to 5 Ghz.
> I fixed the excessive pics.


Man I can't wait to get a 290x. And thx for fixing the pics.


----------



## gionight

*Durquavian>>>*
Sorry if I was rude in my first reply to you but as I said many times I will proceed posting my shots this way .
I am doing sets like this from june 2009 and if a forum have restrictions some guys requesting, I just stop visiting them.
I already foresee one *"smart"* guy's reaction on my last statement








You probably won't believe me but I have mostly 30fps average in my screenshoting sessions, it's with uGrids 9 and other extreme game and ENB adjustments, my specs: i7-920 /4ghz, two GTX570 in SLI , Corsair dominator 6gb

*Baasha>>>*
Nice to see you Baasha, Thank you my friend for your support and understanding, I really appreciate it








People should know how much time and effort has been put in the sets like this and I am not talking about my more than two years work with this game.

*Slightly skewed>>>*
We know each other with *Baasha* for almost 3 years by now and you as always overreacting, I am not that narcissistic to be fair but I am just straightforward and always honest with myself and with others, I am also very competitive person and the problem is that I really don't see a competition that much nowadays be it Flickr's Skyrim group or Nexus gallery, that's the reason why I started to compete with myself. already wrote about it somewhere.
About blurring , it might be this forum's resizing issue or a simple DOF effect







the ENB settings are very clear and much sharper than all my previous ENB settings, do you want to know the name I gave to this preset ? it's "Crystal Clear"









*NateZ28*
You can view my already updated mods list by visiting this page http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8170

*edit:*
Quote:


> Is there a specific order to installing those


Look at the plugins list and follow the exact order.

Lhotse>>>
When I said that I don't have a time to answer to all your stupidity I really meant it , I am sorry but I can't take seriously such a *"smart"* guy as you are, the trolls like you don't belong to threads like this, you are worthless here and just waisting our time and this topic space, please leave us or just shut up and post your Skyrim s.....


----------



## NateZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *NateZ28*
> You can view my already updated mods list by visiting this page http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/8170


Holy **** ton of mods batman!
Is there a specific order to installing those or a tool/kit to install a large number of those mods easier?


----------



## Switchblade1969

These new 4K Textures I downloaded plus the rest of my mods make my game look awesome to my standards. ^_^


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> These new 4K Textures I downloaded plus the rest of my mods make my game look awesome to my standards. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's what counts but... If you are anything like me you will keep wanting more and better with the only thing stopping you is getting less than playable frame rates.


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That's what counts but... If you are anything like me you will keep wanting more and better with the only thing stopping you is getting less than playable frame rates.


I play at a constant 60fps







so I'm happy


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> I play at a constant 60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm happy


I play at 75FPS. I don't use 4K mods though, 2K max. My crads would commit suicide if I did that. 1GB Vram CF does wonderfully with 2K. 4K before was a little bit of a struggle.


----------



## Switchblade1969

4K is eating at my RAM and VRAM on my 280x haha xD


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> 4K is eating at my RAM and VRAM on my 280x haha xD


Where did you get your 4k textures from


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Where did you get your 4k textures from


A lot of the textures you get for the game from Nexus are 4K even 8K. A lot have diff levels of quality: 1K 2K 4Kand 8K.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> A lot of the textures you get for the game from Nexus are 4K even 8K. A lot have diff levels of quality: 1K 2K 4Kand 8K.


I was asking because I use the 2k textures and was curious if there were other options, but my rig probably couldn't handle them anyway.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I was asking because I use the 2k textures and was curious if there were other options, but my rig probably couldn't handle them anyway.


Honestly 4K textures is solely up to your GPU. 2GB Vram would be minimum but 3Gb would be minimum recommended. Most cards with 3+Gb have strong GPU cores so no need to concern your self with that. The only negative side to low Vram is the offloading to system Ram textures that need to be sent to the GPU when called and that is another case of stutter. 2K is my limit for fluid gameplay. When I get my 290X next year then the gloves are off.


----------



## iTzHughie

Ugh, so disappointing. Just tested skyrim with a single enb (project ENB http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20781/?) with ultra preset and no other mods on a 780 Ti and still got multiple instances of 45-55 fps about 25% of the time. Please tell me there's just something wrong with the card because I was under the impression that I'd never go under 60. T_T wanted a 100% butter smooth experience, I'm really anal about frame drops.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Ugh, so disappointing. Just tested skyrim with a single enb (project ENB http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20781/?) with ultra preset and no other mods on a 780 Ti and still got multiple instances of 45-55 fps about 25% of the time. Please tell me there's just something wrong with the card because I was under the impression that I'd never go under 60. T_T wanted a 100% butter smooth experience, I'm really anal about frame drops.


To get Skyrim wonderful you are gonna have to tweak a lot. Best advice is cut off all AA and visuals like FXAA SMAA AF and such and use Nvidia control panel thing to set those aka force them. That will help a lot. DL http://www.stackfront.com/tools/download/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-configurator-tool/ and use this to set your visuals in game if you would rather not do them by hand.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Ugh, so disappointing. Just tested skyrim with a single enb (project ENB http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20781/?) with ultra preset and no other mods on a 780 Ti and still got multiple instances of 45-55 fps about 25% of the time. Please tell me there's just something wrong with the card because I was under the impression that I'd never go under 60. T_T wanted a 100% butter smooth experience, I'm really anal about frame drops.


Google attk for skyrim, it did wonders for me, you may have to tweak it but I tend to get a few less drops. Especially indoors.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Google attk for skyrim, it did wonders for me, you may have to tweak it but I tend to get a few less drops. Especially indoors.


Maybe you can get lucky and find it for free, I got it back when it was beta. I think now you have to pay for it. really all it does is clear ram/reallocate, so it is only worthwhile if you have 8GB or less. I haven't noticed a great deal of difference with 16GB, but I use it anyway just in case.


----------



## Boinz

Me too, I used the beta free one, still have it tho if anyone here wants it, works great.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Ugh, so disappointing. Just tested skyrim with a single enb (project ENB http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20781/?) with ultra preset and no other mods on a 780 Ti and still got multiple instances of 45-55 fps about 25% of the time. Please tell me there's just something wrong with the card because I was under the impression that I'd never go under 60. T_T wanted a 100% butter smooth experience, I'm really anal about frame drops.


Nope, nothing wrong with your card. my 780 gets nearly the same with my own ENB. ENB is VERY intensive on the GPUs. Boris says that it's the equivalent of bitcoin mining. Your FPS is also going to largely depend on what texture mods you have installed, what ugrids setting you have applied, and making sure you ini settings are optimized. I sometimes drop to the 30s with my 780, but that's because I have 4K mods up all over the place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> To get Skyrim wonderful you are gonna have to tweak a lot. Best advice is cut off all AA and visuals like FXAA SMAA AF and such and use Nvidia control panel thing to set those aka force them. That will help a lot. DL http://www.stackfront.com/tools/download/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-configurator-tool/ and use this to set your visuals in game if you would rather not do them by hand.


If using ENB, never force AA through the video drivers. ENB will detect it and, since it's not compatible with it, it will disable a lot of ENB features.


----------



## FLCLimax

My Knight Stendarr


----------



## Fan o' water

FLClimax - very cool looking armor.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

People another question...mods like sounds of skyrim and climates of tamriel, better lightning.....

I need to install them before the textures mods or after??


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> People another question...mods like sounds of skyrim and climates of tamriel, better lightning.....
> 
> I need to install them before the textures mods or after??


doesn't matter.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> FLClimax - very cool looking armor.


thanks


----------



## sparkeyjames

A furrow in the ground that was the results of a one hit dragon kill. I had the 15x sneak attack perk and was wearing the Jesters gloves that double that so 30x the normal hit total. Hit him with Mehrunes Razor in the back as I was falling toward him from about 15 feet above. Using most of the Nightingale armor set. Sneak is at level 100. One handed at level 96. That little bit of dragon you see his him going through the death throes animation. At that point I wasn't sure he was dead then a couple of seconds after I hit the screen cap button the Soul capture effect happened.


----------



## FLCLimax

sorry not pictures i know.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Looking good


----------



## ASO7

Just vanilla Skyrim + ENB


----------



## MeleeSparks

I know I know, some people will complain about how nice her hair is, and she has eye shadow -- and that women in that universe wouldn't look like that. Look, I like a balance of unique mods that are at least somewhat compatible in a sense of Lore-friendliness, so if you dislike my character because she doesn't fit in your criteria of what's acceptable in your Skyrim universe, then kindly move along!

With that said -- here's my hunter, Arynne.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## ASO7

*Video*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I think 2 of these are reposts but meh














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Boinz

First time posting


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> I know I know, some people will complain about how nice her hair is, and she has eye shadow -- and that women in that universe wouldn't look like that. Look, I like a balance of unique mods that are at least somewhat compatible in a sense of Lore-friendliness, so if you dislike my character because she doesn't fit in your criteria of what's acceptable in your Skyrim universe, then kindly move along!
> 
> With that said -- here's my hunter, Arynne.


simply amazing
tell us your secret


----------



## szeged

getting back into skyrim today since i just wiped all my harddrives, starting from scratch, anyone know some good tree/grass mods? i never could get my trees looking how i wanted them before using flora overhaul and lush trees









oh and my favorite ENB (K ENB) is discontinued, anyone know any other good ones i should try?


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> simply amazing
> tell us your secret


Thanks, and sure:

Realvision ENB
Enhanced Light and FX
BodySlide 2
Racemenu
Self-meshed Tera Armor
SG Hair 248 Pack
Female Facial Animation by nao4288
Long Eyelashes by humannature66
LiFE Face Enchancement CBBE
CBBE Neck Patch
No More Ugly Bronze Shine by COTS
SG Eyebrows
Static Mesh Improvement
The Eyes of Beauty

And here's one more shot of Arynne in 1920x1080


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Anyone know if there is a Rinoa mod (Final Fantasy VIII) ??


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-01_00006_zpsb008ffc8.jpg.html


----------



## szeged

tryin to get everything to work without breaking something else lol







all i got right now, working on getting trees and some rock textures exactly how i want them atm.


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting back into skyrim today since i just wiped all my harddrives, starting from scratch, anyone know some good tree/grass mods? i never could get my trees looking how i wanted them before using flora overhaul and lush trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and my favorite ENB (K ENB) is discontinued, anyone know any other good ones i should try?


I find Realvision to be the most comprehensive and updated one... includes already enboost... I'm running a plethora of mods (185+) alongside with it... and the latest versions of enb with memory management are really helpfull if you're going crazy like me on 4k res all over... Suggest you to top the max ram 10gb in settings and you're golden... my game looks better than ever...


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I find Realvision to be the most comprehensive and updated one... includes already enboost... I'm running a plethora of mods (185+) alongside with it... and the latest versions of enb with memory management are really helpfull if you're going crazy like me on 4k res all over... Suggest you to top the max ram 10gb in settings and you're golden... my game looks better than ever...


:O

another "order" question xD

if you install an ENB...all the other mods need to be installed after it ??


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I find Realvision to be the most comprehensive and updated one... includes already enboost... I'm running a plethora of mods (185+) alongside with it... and the latest versions of enb with memory management are really helpfull if you're going crazy like me on 4k res all over... Suggest you to top the max ram 10gb in settings and you're golden... my game looks better than ever...


+1 to this. I use Realvision ENB mostly because it's the most Realistic ENB out there. Also, SkyrimTuner (Realvision ENB maker) tends to favor settings that keep the game playable, in terms of look. I find many ENB's over exaggerating lens settings, flares, and depth of field to a point where they're mainly used just for screenshots.


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> :O
> 
> another "order" question xD
> 
> if you install an ENB...all the other mods need to be installed after it ??


This is not necessarily true. However, if you're going the route of Realvision ENB, just follow the install order that he lists in his install guide. The most important files that attribute to the stability of Skyrim when modding is the load order of esm files. ESP files are secondary, and while some ESP files require to be set higher than other mods, this is almost entirely because of compatibility with other mods.

I'd suggest installing all graphical enchaning mods and ENB first, test for stability, and when you've confirmed your game is stable, create an complete backup of your Skyrim install directory.

So when you start modding, you have a truly stable backup. This is what I do anyways. This allows me to get crazy and try some outrageous stuff that may break the game. If I start freezing, or crashing to desktop -- I have a complete stable backup of Skyrim on my external drive, that I just drag back over into my Steam directory


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Just vanilla Skyrim + ENB


that looks good! I love the non-overdone color palette! will definitely try it on release (if you decide to release it)

I have a set of game saves in good graphics testing spots if you need it


----------



## ASO7

_non lore friendly_


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> that looks good! I love the non-overdone color palette! will definitely try it on release (if you decide to release it)
> 
> I have a set of game saves in good graphics testing spots if you need it


The final release will be different to that screenshot







Almost all the screenshot i upload are just tests...

And don't worry, i have the entire Skyrim locations unlocked and i know nice spots for screenshotting


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## vinodfrndz




----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*


Simply stunning!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*


long time no see Ezio.


----------



## ASO7

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Switchblade1969

Orgasmic graphics nom nom


----------



## GTR Mclaren

FXAA works with AMD cards too in Skyrim right?


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> FXAA works with AMD cards too in Skyrim right?


Yeah my friend has used one and it didn't mind it


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> FXAA works with AMD cards too in Skyrim right?


Yes sir.
I force it using RadeonPro. As well as manage Vsync and OC settings.

I present my humble addition. 5760x1080 with high settings. MSAA and all filters disabled. Still murdering my 5850 with some jaggies





....Yea I brought 5 followers to get to Alduin. Made it quite a bit easier lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> FXAA works with AMD cards too in Skyrim right?


I use Radeonpro and force SSAA FXAA SMAA.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks...but forcing it is the only way to use it?? if I just check the FXAA option in the Skyrim launcher it will do nothing in game?


----------



## Lhotse

Does anyone know how I can still overclock my GPU's with an app like EVGA Precison X and _still_ use my RealVision ENB ? The ENB 'Read Me' tells you that if you run both, you will 'CTD' and I tried at first and it did crash of course until I uninstalled the Precison X but I play a lot of other games aside from Skyrim and I really would like to continue to OC my cards. Any help would be appreciated.








* I've never really tried to manually OC my cards and am not quite sure how to do that. My specs are listed below.


----------



## FLCLimax

when i do my new build i will use more graphics mods. running on a 6800K right now.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Does anyone know how I can still overclock my GPU's with an app like EVGA Precison X and _still_ use my RealVision ENB ? The ENB 'Read Me' tells you that if you run both, you will 'CTD' and I tried at first and it did crash of course until I uninstalled the Precison X but I play a lot of other games aside from Skyrim and I really would like to continue to OC my cards. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I've never really tried to manually OC my cards and am not quite sure how to do that. My specs are listed below.


Cant you use Afterburner aka: AB?

Its what I use with no issue, Radeon user here.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Does anyone know how I can still overclock my GPU's with an app like EVGA Precison X and _still_ use my RealVision ENB ? The ENB 'Read Me' tells you that if you run both, you will 'CTD' and I tried at first and it did crash of course until I uninstalled the Precison X but I play a lot of other games aside from Skyrim and I really would like to continue to OC my cards. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I've never really tried to manually OC my cards and am not quite sure how to do that. My specs are listed below.


You don't need to uninstall it, just close Precision...


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Thanks...but forcing it is the only way to use it?? if I just check the FXAA option in the Skyrim launcher it will do nothing in game?


Not sure. I definitely hurts my framerate to enable it in the skyrim launcher, so it must do something. But it definitely does something if you use RadeonPro.
Just like you, I too was skeptical about running another program to do AMD's bidding. (I had a microstutter problem because of mixed crossfire. Unfortunately, my 5870 burned out two weeks ago, leaving my with only a 5850)
However, RadeonPro is an amazing program with a whole lot of capabilities. In addition to forcing visual effects, it can manage overclocking profiles and vsync to the desired framerate. (the vsync is why I originally got it)

Here is a download link: http://www.radeonpro.info/download/

Simply hit the little green + button at the top of the program when you download it. Navigate to the .exe of the desired game you are trying to create a profile for, and away you go.

Forcing FXAA will be under the "visuals" tab, and you can adjust it to how aggressive you want it to be. (I have it disabled, 5850 and 5760x1080.....yea)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i do my new build i will use more graphics mods. running on a 6800K right now.


I just bought the Witcher 2. I love the over saturated red flames. In addition to the triss mods, do you happen to know what mods were being used to get the saturation to those levels? Also, are they on the Steam workshop?


----------



## Ruined

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Ummm "Caliente Body" is on the worshop but not on Nexus....it is on it with another name or what?? I use that mod for...reasons xD


----------



## Neilthran

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2666/?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Ummm "Caliente Body" is on the worshop but not on Nexus....it is on it with another name or what?? I use that mod for...reasons xD


also known as CBBE 3.2


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks !!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

About to install Skyrim HD textures...

wonder wich one is the best for my rig, full (4k) or lite (2k) ???

I game on 1080p


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> About to install Skyrim HD textures...
> 
> wonder wich one is the best for my rig, full (4k) or lite (2k) ???
> 
> I game on 1080p


4k will reduce your need for MSAA SSAA, but 2K will greatly reduce resources. What I did is download best textures and reduce them to 2K with Ordenator (or how ever it is spelled). Some of the body mods and armors are 4K only so reduction becomes necessary. I have 1Gb VRAM so it is absolutely necessary, you have more so maybe not as big a deal.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> About to install Skyrim HD textures...
> 
> wonder wich one is the best for my rig, full (4k) or lite (2k) ???
> 
> I game on 1080p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 4k will reduce your need for MSAA SSAA, but 2K will greatly reduce resources. What I did is download best textures and reduce them to 2K with Ordenator (or how ever it is spelled). Some of the body mods and armors are 4K only so reduction becomes necessary. I have 1Gb VRAM so it is absolutely necessary, you have more so maybe not as big a deal.


He's got a 290X and he's playing at only 1080p. Go 4K and run every filter the game allows. You've got the horsepower and Vram my friend.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I have a 270x not a 290x









xD


----------



## aGingerMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> He's got a 290X and he's playing at only 1080p. Go 4K and run every filter the game allows. You've got the horsepower and Vram my friend.


Doesn't matter how much Vram he has, skyrim has a limit of 3.1gb ram usage as soon as you exceed that limit the game crashes.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGingerMonkey*
> 
> Doesn't matter how much Vram he has, skyrim has a limit of 3.1gb ram usage as soon as you exceed that limit the game crashes.


Not true if you use a recent ENB or ENB Boost. The 3.1GB ram usage limitation has been solved since July/August at least.


----------



## aGingerMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Not true if you use a recent ENB or ENB Boost. The 3.1GB ram usage limitation has been solved since July/August at least.


Yes I know this but the ENB can cause problems, I don't use it because it causes my game to constantly stutter


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## MeleeSparks

^^

That's some really high bloom, but pretty none the less


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGingerMonkey*
> 
> Yes I know this but the ENB can cause problems, I don't use it because it causes my game to constantly stutter


Sure some ENB's cause performance hits, but some are made for performance where the hit is minimal. Which ENB did you try that caused the stuttering?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> ^^
> 
> That's some really high bloom, but pretty none the less


I agree it's way too much but i haven't tweaked enb yet my friend linked me to that and that's default settings


----------



## aGingerMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Sure some ENB's cause performance hits, but some are made for performance where the hit is minimal. Which ENB did you try that caused the stuttering?


I used ENBoost, the one that's got all the visual settings turned off, I don't get any performance hit it just causes stuttering


----------



## MeleeSparks

I've been working on some remeshing/retexturing of the TERA armor light armor sets so that they integrate into the Skyrim world a bit better. One major aspect of the light armors I've readjusted was how they fit onto slim bodies. Normally, when equipped, the armors float and/or hover over a characters body. The modifications I've made makes it so that they now hug the body like a glove. Alongside fixing armor fitment, I've recolored most of them to better impose the image of stealth and assasination; I've removed many of the bright colors and some odd graphics that were originally on the armors.

Anywho, some additonal photo's of my hunter-assassin Arynne, sporting one of the light armors I've modified for her


----------



## Athrun Zala

Been a while guys. Here are some shots of my current character, Anki, an Orc who embraced the Way of the Voice and travels throughout Skyrim in order to protect it from the dragons. Before his newfound mission, Anki was just another warrior, challenging anyone who had a weapon. However, it after his first encounter with a dragon that he learned of his role as Dragonborn and seeked to calm the violent demons that infest his life. His trials of enlightenment eventually led him to the Grey Beards and Paarthurnax, where Anki learned how to control the Thu'um and prepare himself for stronger, deadlier dragons. After fully mastering the voice and donning ancient armor said to be tempered by the fire of two dragons, Anki now roams throughout Tamriel, slaying Dragons who threatens the people and using his voice to attain peace.

(Yup, I get really nerdy when it comes to roleplaying characters)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I'm looking for a mod that will increase the saturation levels of the game. Other than "immersive saturation boost" on the steam workshop. I want something that looks more like The Witcher 2 in colour replication


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I'm looking for a mod that will increase the saturation levels of the game. Other than "immersive saturation boost" on the steam workshop. I want something that looks more like The Witcher 2 in colour replication


SweetFX may be what you need.


----------



## GTR Mclaren




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


i like it except i think lush trees make the trees look hilariously bad =\ but thats me.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i like it except i think lush trees make the trees look hilariously bad =\ but thats me.


Not just you, me too. Had that mod for 3 secs.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

They look a little cartoon from far but really good from close...so I dont know if keep it xD

any other mod that replace or adds more trees ??


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> They look a little cartoon from far but really good from close...so I dont know if keep it xD
> 
> any other mod that replace or adds more trees ??


don't know of any right off hand, just a bunch that change the look of the trees. Lush trees look like poodles don't they?


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not just you, me too. Had that mod for 3 secs.


Agreed. Ultimate Lush Overhaul is much better imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> They look a little cartoon from far but really good from close...so I dont know if keep it xD
> 
> any other mod that replace or adds more trees ??


For trees, all you really need is Trees HD, Ultimate Lush or Lush Trees, and maybe Skyrim Bigger Trees if your PC can handle it. That's all I use and the trees look amazing. However, if you're using Trees HD and Bigger Trees together, you need to delete the mesh folder in Trees HD or you will get purple trees. Not sure of any mods that actually adds trees though. Skyrim Flora Overhaul maybe (I think the author placed trees in specific spots) but I'm not terribly sure.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## szeged

the sun that came with my realvision is basically a pure white light that penetrates everything, any way to get it a more gold/yellow glow without rays that feel like theyre going to vaporize Pompeii?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the sun that came with my realvision is basically a pure white light that penetrates everything, any way to get it a more gold/yellow glow without rays that feel like theyre going to vaporize Pompeii?


Did you download the sun fix for enb from the Realvision page?


----------



## szeged

nope i didnt even see it, ill check it out.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope i didnt even see it, ill check it out.


It's been removed from the page, I forget it gets updated about every other day, it's if you use CoT weather system. If you use it, this will fix your sun problem

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/?


----------



## clutchmastaflex




----------



## Switchblade1969

I'm loving my new band character


----------



## szeged

took lots of pics

click here to kill a 56k connection -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






























and heres how my sun looks even after downloading that link earlier, still looks like crap imo


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Spoiler: How to Kill an ADSL 1 Connection


----------



## Carbonator




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutchmastaflex*


Nice !









Which 'town mods' are you using ?


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## clutchmastaflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which 'town mods' are you using ?


The 'Towns and Villages Enhanced' collection of mods from Applstormy on the steam workshop. Kind of surprised how easy the workshop is, wish more games supported it.


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbonator*


really like that last one.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutchmastaflex*


WOW! *jaw drops*


----------



## Switchblade1969

Dose anyone get stutter in their game while in third-person?


----------



## Athrun Zala

New play through in the works. She will eventually lead the Imperial Army to its victory in the Skyrim Civil War. No one knows her name, so they simply call her Anon.


----------



## wanako

More work with La Profeta ENB. Getting close to finishing it soon. Maybe this month.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hakz

dat fog. beautiful.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutchmastaflex*
> 
> The 'Towns and Villages Enhanced' collection of mods from Applstormy on the steam workshop. Kind of surprised how easy the workshop is, wish more games supported it.


I whole heartedly agree my friend. I use the same mods, and share the same opinions. Praise Gabe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> More work with La Profeta ENB. Getting close to finishing it soon. Maybe this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stunning. Absolutely stunning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> SweetFX may be what you need.


Thank you kind sir. I searched "sweetFX" in the steam workshop, and downloaded that lighting mod. Running that with Immersive Contrast Boost = secks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> don't know of any right off hand, just a bunch that change the look of the trees. Lush trees look like poodles don't they?


^ I laughed. Yea they do

I just installed my R9 270 today. (Replaced a 5800 series warrior that will be passed on to my cousin)
Finally can run this game on Ultra (I was running medium before) and now....stunning. I was walking around my house frustrated that the visual fidelity in real life is not at the quality it should be compared to Skyrim.

Essentially opened the game, it detected a GPU change, and said it would optimize settings. It set to ultra. I opened the same Skyrim I had been running on my 5850 on medium settings.
>mfw


----------



## GTR Mclaren




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Much better than the last round of trees GTR









Fired up a new toon to take a break from my nord and to see how a spellsword plays out


----------



## ASO7

sunny !


----------



## philhalo66

^ ^
Dang man what enb are you running?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> ^ ^
> Dang man what enb are you running?


Mine, not released.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Mine, not released.


I see, it looks really good


----------



## MeleeSparks

A little too tropically-saturated for my Skyrim taste, but that's not to say it doesn't look good. It looks fantastic.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> *A little too tropically-saturated for my Skyrim taste*, but that's not to say it doesn't look good. It looks fantastic.


That's i wanted for a perfect sunny weather









I tweaked it again and...


----------



## GTR Mclaren

ASO7 you need to work for Bethesda xD

the fisherman pic is what I expect for TES6


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question....I remember some time ago that I installed a mod that make your armor a little bit frozen when is snowing...but I cant find it now









another question...there is a way to make the time pass slower??


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question....I remember some time ago that I installed a mod that make your armor a little bit frozen when is snowing...but I cant find it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another question...there is a way to make the time pass slower??


I believe the mod you are thinking of is Wet and Cold. But I'm not sure about slowing time.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> That's i wanted for a perfect sunny weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tweaked it again and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


*Awesome job!*


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question....I remember some time ago that I installed a mod that make your armor a little bit frozen when is snowing...but I cant find it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another question...there is a way to make the time pass slower??


get snowy


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Aaaaand its bedtime now...


















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> That's i wanted for a perfect sunny weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tweaked it again and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Time to share some of your files ASO7


----------



## voodooxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> sunny !


Really nice photos


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> That's i wanted for a perfect sunny weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tweaked it again and...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy cow. That looks absolutely stunning!

Time to get this released, wouldn't you say


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question....I remember some time ago that I installed a mod that make your armor a little bit frozen when is snowing...but I cant find it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another question...there is a way to make the time pass slower??


When you mean time pass slower, like so that hours in game last like real hours?
Quote:


> set timescale to #


2 is as low as you want to go, don't set it to 1, it brings about crashes and issues. Default is 20.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Holy cow. That looks absolutely stunning!
> 
> Time to get this released, wouldn't you say


When it's finished and that's only 1 of around 80 weathers...


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> When it's finished and that's only 1 of around 80 weathers...


How much fps loss does your custom enb take toll? :O It looks simply stunning! *~* great job


----------



## Carbonator

Wet and Cold makes a frost shader on both character and armors. Don't know of any for the time to go slower, you might do that with console commands however, just google it.


----------



## Campin

Hi... I've really enjoyed looking at most of the screenshots posted here and I'm blown away by just how fantastic many of them are.. Anyway this is my first play though w/ 107 mods including Requiem, Frostfall, many many texture pacts, plus a whole lot more. Oh and I'm using the Project ENB....

Not the most spectacular shots, just a little intro here and later _if_ I get some good shots i'll post more...

Meet Markus and that stalwart companion behind him is Gorr... Gorr handles the upfront business while Markus more a rogue uses the bow and tries to flank the enemy after Gorr has their attention...


Good place to sleep for the night, don't want to rest in town till I get a little curse of lycanthropy thing cleared up..


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> How much fps loss does your custom enb take toll? :O It looks simply stunning! *~* great job


Like other ENB, there's nothing special.


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Like other ENB, there's nothing special.


Fair enough








on another note I decided to try a new enb


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks for the help

after trying like 50 mods my game CTD and is really buggy xD I have selected just 30 mods, my "essentials" ones and this is the list:

Mods (install order)



plugins:



is the load order of the pugins ok ???

I think my plugins order is the reason of the CTD problems


----------



## Durquavian

Man this was a pain but worth helping others I guess. Here is my Mod order and list. The list will have steam workshop missing but those are in the mod order.

Mod Order.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Plugin Type Count
Recognised (or sorted by user rules) 89
Unrecognised 0
Inactive 0
All 89

Skyrim.esm Active
Update.esm Active
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp Active
Dawnguard.esm Active
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp Active
HearthFires.esm Active
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp Active
Dragonborn.esm Active
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp Active
Falskaar.esm Active
ApachiiHair.esm Active
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm Active
JSwords.esm Active
mannyDragonhead.esm Active
OBlHairFinal.esm Active
HighResTexturePack01.esp Active
HighResTexturePack02.esp Active
HighResTexturePack03.esp Active
Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp Active
Cute Girl s Replacer Markarth v01.esp Active
Cute Girl s Replacer Riften v 0.2.esp Active
Cute Girl s Replacer Solitude v01.esp Active
Cute Girl s Replacer Witherun v 3.0.esp Active
Better Dynamic Snow.esp Active
loud waterfalls.esp Active
Skyrim Shadow Striping Fix.esp Active
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp Active
StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp Active
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp Active
alchemysupplies.esp Active
DragonbornSupplies.esp Active
enchantingsupplies.esp Active
hdplants+herbs.esp Active
smithingsupplies.esp Active
JSwords_Load_Screens.esp Active
RaceMenu.esp Active
RaceMenuPlugin.esp Active
BlackPanty_1.1.esp Active
CraftableClothes.esp Active
Gatti12Jewelry.esp Active
JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp Active
Lady of Death.esp Active
LeftHandRings.esp Active
Neo's Slave Leia.esp Active
NewmillerPiercings2.esp Active
NewmillerPiercings3.esp Active
NewVampChainsCuirass.esp Active
OpulentOutfitsV2Universal.esp Active
Remodeled Armor - Vanilla Replacer.esp Active
Remodeled Armor - Vanilla Replacer - Dawnguard.esp Active
Remodeled Armor - Vanilla Replacer - Dragonborn.esp Active
Remodeled Armor - Underwear.esp Active
Schwertleite Set.esp Active
Silverlight Armor.esp Active
TERAArmors_CBBE.esp Active
Gersonia.esp Active
into the deep.esp Active
losttomb.esp Active
mxmjhideaway.esp Active
Sweet&Sexy Lingerie.esp Active
tomboftrials.esp Active
WhiteFallsHouse.esp Active
Better Blacksmithing.esp Active
GoldenVendors.esp Active
SameWalkRunSpeedsLite.esp Active
Detailed Cities.esp Active
SoS - The Dungeons.esp Active
SoS - The Wilds.esp Active
SoS - Civilization.esp Active
ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp Active
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp Active
ELFX - Dawnguard.esp Active
ELFX - Dragonborn.esp Active
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp Active
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp Active
SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoTSounds.esp Active
SoS - Civilization -PatchCoTSounds.esp Active
SkyrimSpeeds.esp Active
better training.esp Active
extra affect.esp Active
Pretty Combat Idles.esp Active
Pretty Female Idles.esp Active
Pretty Poses And Animations.esp Active
3DNPC.esp Active
WATER.esp Active
WATER Plants.esp Active
WATER Falskaar.esp Active



Mods on Nexus:


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Simply stunning.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stop teasing us already









I'm sure nobody would complain if you released what you have done so far....


----------



## VindalooJim

Is "BOSS" worth downloading for helping with mod load order?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is "BOSS" worth downloading for helping with mod load order?


Cant hurt. I haven't had any CTDs or other mod related issues. I always use BOSS then TES5Edit after any mod changes or additions.


----------



## VindalooJim

Cheers.

Does anyone have any tips on how to get rid of the poor looking blocky shadows on NPC's faces?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to get rid of the poor looking blocky shadows on NPC's faces?


there is a mod on the nexus that are supposed to help blocky faces, not sure if this is what your looking for though.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30/?


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to get rid of the poor looking blocky shadows on NPC's faces?


actual shadows are blocky, or the texture on the face is blocky? There's fixes, but fixes for those two separate issues.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> there is a mod on the nexus that are supposed to help blocky faces, not sure if this is what your looking for though.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30/?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> actual shadows are blocky, or the texture on the face is blocky? There's fixes, but fixes for those two separate issues.


The actual shadows themselves. Skyrim's shadows as a whole don't usually bother me, but the facial shadows really annoys me.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The actual shadows themselves. Skyrim's shadows as a whole don't usually bother me, but the facial shadows really annoys me.


I think you have 2 options
either adjust shadow distance which reducing the rendering distance of the shadows indoors and outdoors will sharpen the shadows, or you can adjust shadow resolution. Both are found in skyrim preferences ini in Documents\my games\skyrim\.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> The actual shadows themselves. Skyrim's shadows as a whole don't usually bother me, but the facial shadows really annoys me.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/23/tweaking_skyrim_image_quality/2

This article is what you're looking for.

The .ini tweaks you want to change in the Skyrim.ini file are:

iShadowMapResolution, and iBlurDeferredShadowMask.

Be aware there will be a SEVERe performance hit if you use other texture mods, if not, then it shouldnt be that bad.

This should give you an idea of what the tweaks do.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/23/tweaking_skyrim_image_quality/2
> 
> This article is what you're looking for.
> 
> The .ini tweaks you want to change in the Skyrim.ini file are:
> 
> iShadowMapResolution, and iBlurDeferredShadowMask.
> 
> Be aware there will be a SEVERe performance hit if you use other texture mods, if not, then it shouldnt be that bad.
> 
> This should give you an idea of what the tweaks do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cheers +REP


----------



## Durquavian

Just use this http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/814/? It allows you to set almost all graphic settings without having to go into the .ini files yourself.

And in case you don't know 8192 shadows look awesome but bring your rig to its knees.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And in case you don't know 8192 shadows look awesome but bring your rig to its knees.


I've done all the shadow .ini tweaks listed in this guide: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/23/tweaking_skyrim_image_quality/2
(other than land shadows- I think it looks better standard)

I haven't noticed a change in FPS with an already heavily modded Skyrim. Still running at a consent 60FPS. They shadows do look a lot better now.


----------



## Durquavian

4196

8192

You can see the frame rate in the top right corner. Man 8192 looks awesome but it does wreck the hardware.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You can see the frame rate in the top right corner. Man 8192 looks awesome but it does wreck the hardware.


Like I said, I haven't noticed a change in FPS.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Like I said, I haven't noticed a change in FPS.


Lucky man

I'm doing between 35-40 on an overclocked i5 3570k, BEFORE the shadow tweaks. I am running about 130 mods though.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

haven't asked this is a while so figured id give it another shot

I have some very severe framerate drops that seem to be tied to ENB. What happens is ill be running along and turn in a certain direction and my framerate will drop from 55-60 to 1. literally 1. If I turn just slightly away from that spot, it goes right back to 60. there is no transitional period or gradual slowdown and it seems to happen independently of particle effects/NPC's.

**Its Important to note** While I have isolated a few spots where it does this consistently, it *DOES do it all over the place* when im outdoors. The direction I need to look to get the slowdown CHANGES in the wilderness. If I get it looking twords that pine tree but run past and turn and look at that same pine tree, its very likely I wont get the slowdown. Sometimes its even straight down at the ground.

Places it consistently does this =
Whitrun stables
Riften market
Windhelm Bridge
Some spots on the road going south from Kynesgrove to Shors Stone.

What I have tried =
Uninstalling Static Mesh Improvement Mod
Uninstalling smoking torches/realistic smoke/embers
Uninstalling Burn/Freeze/Shock effects
Setting shadows from ultra to high or medium
Setting iMaxParticles to 0
Setting grass draw distance to 0 and vanilla values
running the game at 1600x900 and 1280x720
setting FoV lower (55)
Toggling ENB effects on/off

and a few other things that are slipping my mind at the moment

Im beginning to wonder if its my ENB (modified Project ENB) but it does this on Opethfeldt and Sharpshooters and does it on pretty much every ENB binary ive tried post .119. It did this on my GTX470 as well, though it was worse on that card. My Vram Usage on the 770 sits at about 1600mb. Most of my texture mods are 2k with 1024 normal. temps are fine, GPU never gets over 60c

Heres a video recorded on the GTX470


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Heres the load order minus a few mods I uninstalled this morning (currently ~140, its BOSS sorted with some hand tweaks)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyrim.esm=1
Update.esm=1
Dawnguard.esm=1
HearthFires.esm=1
Dragonborn.esm=1
ApachiiHair.esm=1
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
SPIKE.esm=1
HighResTexturePack01.esp=0
HighResTexturePack02.esp=0
HighResTexturePack03.esp=0
Brawl Bugs CE.esp=1
FixedEyeAdaption.esp=1
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp=1
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp=1
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp=1
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp=1
Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp=1
Weapons & Armor Fixes_Remade.esp=1
Chesko_Frostfall.esp=1
Better Dynamic Snow.esp=1
BWS.esp=1
Clanking Armor.esp=1
Improved Combat Sounds v2.2.esp=1
randomthunder.esp=1
mintylightningmod.esp=1
Thundering Shouts (normal pitch).esp=1
IHSS-FSO.esp=1
Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp=1
TradeBarter.esp=1
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_LowRes.esp=1
Ars Metallica.esp=1
Ars Metallica - Dawnguard.esp=1
Ars Metallica - Hearthfire.esp=1
Ars Metallica - Dragonborn.esp=1
BirdsHFclean.esp=1
Birdsofskyrim.esp=1
BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions.esp=1
Bring Out Your Dead.esp=1
CalienteVanillaArmorTweaks.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern_Candle_DG.esp=1
ClamsDropPearls.esp=1
Dead Body Collision.esp=1
Dual Sheath Redux.esp=1
fFastTravelSpeedMult_4.esp=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp=1
manny Lantern Caretakers.esp=1
MVABasic.esp=1
MVAIvarstead.esp=1
MVARorikstead.esp=1
Moss Rocks.esp=1
ORM-Arvak.esp=1
PilgrimsDelight.esp=1
Point The Way.esp=1
RabbitsPlus.esp=1
Radiant and Unique Potions Poisons and Booze.esp=1
ShootingStars.esp=1
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
SkyrimImprovedPuddles-DG-HF-DB.esp=1
Traps Make Noise.esp=1
Convenient Horses.esp=1
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp=1
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp=1
Footprints.esp=1
Footprints - Ash.esp=1
WetandCold.esp=1
WetandCold - Ashes.esp=1
SkyUI.esp=1
Cloaks.esp=1
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp=1
1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp=1
daedric_phelm.esp=1
ExplosiveBoltsVisualized.esp=1
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=0
Gildergreen Regrown.esp=1
Run For Your Lives.esp=1
When Vampires Attack.esp=1
SkyrimChimneysRW.esp=1
The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp=1
SkyrimCoinReplacer.esp=1
Acquisitive Soul Gems.esp=1
Appropriately Attired Jarls Redux.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp=1
BlockSparkles.esp=1
Distant DetailHF.esp=1
DiversePriests.esp=1
DiversePriests_BringOutYourDeadPatch.esp=1
dynamic fires.esp=1
Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp=1
TheChoiceIsYours.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-TheChoiceIsYoursPatch.esp=1
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp=1
TGLNordArmor.esp=1
AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Nights-Level-6.esp=1
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp=1
Predator Vision.esp=1
ToL_Core_by_Brevi.esp=1
BFSEffects.esp=1
FNISspells.esp=1
DisableAutoAim.esp=1
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp=1
Enhanced Soul Trap.esp=1
Soul Gems Differ - E.esp=1
dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp=1
Beards.esp=1
Brows.esp=1
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp=1
NB-Scars.esp=1
Slightly Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp=1
SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp=1
DiversePriests_ConsistentOlderPeoplePatch.esp=1
SSM_Ysolda.esp=1
SSM_Iona.esp=1
SSM_Jordis.esp=1
SSM_Lydia.esp=1
SSM_Mjoll.esp=1
SSM_Aela.esp=1
SSM_Camillia.esp=1
Bretonnia - BRETON PRESETS 1-10 by FastestDog.esp=1
Follower Trap Safety.esp=1
moveitLWT.esp=1
Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp=1
DawnguardRuneWeaponsFXSReplacer.esp=1
WATER.esp=1
WATER Plants.esp=1
WATER DG.esp
WATER DB Waves.esp=1
Dual Sheath Redux Patch.esp=1
Bashed Patch, 0.esp=0


----------



## Durquavian

What I tried and worked is:

Find this spot that drops your frame rate. Save and exit game. Now for me it was a voltage issue, although I haven't taken the time to find which one. I honestly felt it was a PCI-e problem not a CPU-GPU one. So I upped my PCI-e voltage and a few others like HT link (you wont have this one) CPU-NB, NB ( this on an AMD board controls PCI-e) and CPU DDR Physics ( just for craps and giggles). Went back in game and BAM insta fix. I run 75 fps all the time with little to no dips. Not sure if this is your problem and not sure if you are able to change the voltages on the fly ( I have a MSI board so I have Control center to change my voltages without the need to go to bios, also allows me to only up voltages when gaming and lower when not).

Oh then go back in game and see if it worked.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Played with some voltages today just to see, didnt help it any, thanks though









I should also mention this is not a stutter or something that goes away. if i stand wand just look into the trouble spot, itll stay at 1-3fps forever or until i turn just slightly away. If i remove ALL enb files from my install directory it stops doing it, which i find odd (I can leave the ENB injector off and it still does it, The wrapper version does it too). I Swear it feels like its an overdraw problem of some kind and it seems to be connected to ENB but i cant figure out what is interacting or why :\


----------



## RaleighStClair

Anyone using the Realvision ENB? I like the way it looks but i wonder if there are settings to make it look even better. Like super-duper ultra quality or something,lol.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> plugins:
> 
> 
> 
> is the load order of the pugins ok ???
> 
> I think my plugins order is the reason of the CTD problems


please help with this !!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> please help with this !!


Yours matches mine as far as I can tell for what we have in common. Do you use BOSS and TES5Edit? They fix a lot of CTDs. Also use Ordenador for your Graphix. You don't need to cap them with a good system, for instance I have to cap at 2K with my GPUs. But the other fixes for textures will help a lot.

Boss http://boss-developers.github.io/

TES5Edit http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25859/?

Ordenador http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12801/?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Anyone using the Realvision ENB? I like the way it looks but i wonder if there are settings to make it look even better. Like super-duper ultra quality or something,lol.


I am - the settings to tweak it are in the ENB binary itself. SHIFT+enter in game will bring up the settings menu. Usually the changes are on the fly, so watch what happens before hitting the apply command.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I am - the settings to tweak it are in the ENB binary itself. SHIFT+enter in game will bring up the settings menu. Usually the changes are on the fly, so watch what happens before hitting the apply command.


I have tried this but the setting don't't change they just revert back to default (for the ENB). I have tried saving setting, applying and loading. It's not a big deal but I wouldn't mind a bit more eye candy. I have about 50 mods now and all but 'dat grass' don't really effect my FPS much.


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Anyone using the Realvision ENB? I like the way it looks but i wonder if there are settings to make it look even better. Like super-duper ultra quality or something,lol.


I'm using Realvision ENB, with some modified changes in the default enb and sweetfx files. You're going to have to be more specific when you say "make it look better". Realvisions default settings make the game look the most realistic out of all ENB's in my opinion. Where other ENB's may add more saturation, cinematic looks, and different depth of field effects. What are you looking for exactly?

Here's a few pics of my game running with Realvision with a few settings changed here in there:


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Yours matches mine as far as I can tell for what we have in common. Do you use BOSS and TES5Edit? They fix a lot of CTDs. Also use Ordenador for your Graphix. You don't need to cap them with a good system, for instance I have to cap at 2K with my GPUs. But the other fixes for textures will help a lot.
> 
> Boss http://boss-developers.github.io/
> 
> TES5Edit http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25859/?
> 
> Ordenador http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12801/?


Thanks !!

Do I need to use only one or the 3 of them ??


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> Do I need to use only one or the 3 of them ??


I use all three in that order each time I add a mod or update.


----------



## FLCLimax

some help identifying these mods please.

*what is the warpaint mod in this screenshot?*



*and what is the shield, armor and greatsword used in this one:*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

So it would seem to me that it is beyond a shadow of a doubt Project ENB is causing my random framedrops (more specifically ENB Binaries .221 to .236)








I guess its time to tweak up realvision so nighttime and dungeons/interiors arent so damn bright


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> some help identifying these mods please.
> 
> *what is the warpaint mod in this screenshot?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and what is the shield, armor and greatsword used in this one:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The armor is Demon Hunter Armor V2. The armor has several body mod conversions, such as SevenBase, UNP, and CBBE.

The sword is from JaySuS Swords. It is called "Dragonbrand."

The shield is from the Blades Armor set in the vanilla game. I believe it is using CaBaL120's retexture.

I'm not sure about the warpaint. I'll get back to you on that.
EDIT:
Found it : Badass Warpaint


----------



## ASO7




----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> I'm using Realvision ENB, with some modified changes in the default enb and sweetfx files. You're going to have to be more specific when you say "make it look better". Realvisions default settings make the game look the most realistic out of all ENB's in my opinion. Where other ENB's may add more saturation, cinematic looks, and different depth of field effects. What are you looking for exactly?


Can you post your settings for sweetfx and enb? Or upload it? Would that actually work? My game looks no where nears as good as yours and I have about 25 graphic/texture mods alone.

Thanks.


----------



## szeged

anyone know of a male demon hunter from d3 armor set in skyrim?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Here are some screens of how mine looks:


----------



## MeleeSparks

^^

Looks good to me. But I can tell you now, that I'm using a different depth of field than you are with my RealVision ENB. I was never a fan of the DoF effects that added chromatic aberation and noise, while the foreground was crystal clear. I'll upload my ENBlocal, Series, and SweetFX files for you when I get home. Make sure you back up the files you'll be replacing with mines first, then you can give my settings a shot, and see if that's what you like.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Looks good to me. But I can tell you now, that I'm using a different depth of field than you are with my RealVision ENB. I was never a fan of the DoF effects that added chromatic aberation and noise, while the foreground was crystal clear. I'll upload my ENBlocal, Series, and SweetFX files for you when I get home. Make sure you back up the files you'll be replacing with mines first, then you can give my settings a shot, and see if that's what you like.


Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## hakz

^ looks beautiful.


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Thanks appreciate it.


 esv_files.zip 19k .zip file


Sorry it took awhile, just drop all the files contained in my zip to your main Skyrim directory.

Remember to back up your own files first!


----------



## Switchblade1969

Does anyone know how to fix this accursed glitch :c Annoying as hell.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Looks good to me. But I can tell you now, that I'm using a different depth of field than you are with my RealVision ENB. I was never a fan of the DoF effects that added chromatic aberation and noise, while the foreground was crystal clear. I'll upload my ENBlocal, Series, and SweetFX files for you when I get home. Make sure you back up the files you'll be replacing with mines first, then you can give my settings a shot, and see if that's what you like.


Can you post a few screens, I'd like to see what they look like myself compared to my realvision settings.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> esv_files.zip 19k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sorry it took awhile, just drop all the files contained in my zip to your main Skyrim directory.
> 
> Remember to back up your own files first!


Wow it's great to see people sharing their personal files


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Can you post a few screens, I'd like to see what they look like myself compared to my realvision settings.


Here's an assortment of different picture-scenarios to grasp a better sense of how the settings react in different lighting situations.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> Here's an assortment of different picture-scenarios to grasp a better sense of how the settings react in different lighting situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really, really nice. What other mods are you using?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> Here's an assortment of different picture-scenarios to grasp a better sense of how the settings react in different lighting situations.


Really nice, I'll have to do some tweaking, very nice lighting.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Still trying to figure out why some areas get so bright like the upstairswindows in candlehearth or the wall behind the enchanting table/alchemy lab in dragonsreach. (and countless other windows etc.). And caves are causing me issues for brightness overall but i think these things are a fault of EFLX rather than ENB.


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Still trying to figure out why some areas get so bright like the upstairswindows in candlehearth or the wall behind the enchanting table/alchemy lab in dragonsreach. (and countless other windows etc.). And caves are causing me issues for brightness overall but i think these things are a fault of EFLX rather than ENB.


It's how your ENB is reacting to ELFX's modification to source lighting. Which ENB are you running?


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I just reinstalled Skyrim after about 6 months and am now on Win 8/8.1 (both computers).

I installed all of my previous mods (updated of course) including the latest RealVision ENB.

The game just crashes as soon as it loads - CTD!









The uGrids of my previous save was "7" so I made sure I set that correctly in the Skyrim.ini file.

I have a feeling it could be my load order. Can someone please tell me if my load order is correct or not? I really need help with this since I want to start playing Skyrim again.

I have cleaned the "Dirty Edits" via TES5Edit and used BOSS to sort the load order but something is causing the CTDs at the start - I can't even get to the main menu.

Here's my load order (from top to bottom):


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I just reinstalled Skyrim after about 6 months and am now on Win 8/8.1 (both computers).
> 
> I installed all of my previous mods (updated of course) including the latest RealVision ENB.
> 
> The game just crashes as soon as it loads - CTD!


Check the plugins.txt file, if you have 2 skyrim.esp at the top let only one.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeleeSparks*
> 
> It's how your ENB is reacting to ELFX's modification to source lighting. Which ENB are you running?


Realvision Option B. (.245 version)

im also noticing this config adds a slight image softness to the entire scene which i dont like and i think its the default DOF settings in Realvision


----------



## CreeperK1d

Started modding skyrim and need a bit of help with load order


Spoiler: Warning: Stuffs!







Is this okay? And what other good mods do you guys suggest?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreeperK1d*
> 
> Started modding skyrim and need a bit of help with load order
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Stuffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this okay? And what other good mods do you guys suggest?


All of Turbosnowy's stuff (if you're into that)
Whistle (super handy)
Gravity Hammer
Bigger and Boulder
Multiple Followers

Whatever else suits your fancy. I play as a female Nord, with bright red hair like Triss Merigold from the Witcher, and 7 followers, all wearing different Turbosnowy attire.

As for load order, look at BOSS to organize it for you http://boss-developers.github.io/


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Check the plugins.txt file, if you have 2 skyrim.esp at the top let only one.


Hmm.. my plugins.txt has no Skyrim.esp or Skyrim.esm file

It only shows this:
Quote:


> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> HearthFires.esm
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> ApachiiHair.esm
> RaceCompatibility.esm
> BBLuxurySuite.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> JSwords.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> Omegared99-Compilation.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> Brawl Bugs CE.esp
> RaceCompatibilityUSKPOverride.esp
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
> Serana.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Aural Assortment.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> AMatterOfTime.esp
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
> Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
> Dead Body Collision.esp
> fFastTravelSpeedMult_4.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RLO.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
> ORM-Arvak.esp
> RabbitsPlus.esp
> Radiant and Unique Potions and Poisons v2.0 non glow.esp
> SaderHorses.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> JSwords_Load_Screens.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
> Apex Werewolf.esp
> BlackSacramentArmor.esp
> BlackSacramentDBReplacer.esp
> BloodWitchArmor.esp
> BosmerArmorMATY743.esp
> Contractor Armor.esp
> DaedricCrossbow.esp
> DK_Armor_By_Hothtrooper44.esp
> DPArmor.esp
> DragonBoneEbonsteel.esp
> Dragonbone Weapons.esp
> DragonBornCircletsWithCrafting.esp
> DragonfireCrossbow02.esp
> DragonHammer.esp
> DreamBurrowsRegalHuntsmanArmor.esp
> EagleSword.esp
> EternalShineArmorAndWeapons.esp
> Evil MasterMind Armor.esp
> FS_UltimateAssortment.esp
> Ghorza's Armor.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> Insanity's Daedric Sword.esp
> Insanity's Zatoichi.esp
> isilNarsil.esp
> JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp
> lilithscarver3_0.esp
> lilithsobliterator3_0.esp
> lilithsreaver.esp
> lilithssickle.esp
> LostLongSwords.esp
> LustmordVampireArmor.esp
> Medusa and Drakul Armors.esp
> Mystic.esp
> NeoInpouArmour.esp
> Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
> Ritual Armor of Boethiah.esp
> sara_gs.esp
> Shields of Jorrvaskr by Hothtrooper44.esp
> SilverDragonArmor.esp
> skyforgedShields.esp
> StormLord.esp
> Thanatos Dragonx.esp
> ThunderBirdArmor.esp
> Tribunal Robes by Zairaam.esp
> True Thief Armor.esp
> VagabondArmor.esp
> warchiefarmor.esp
> WeaponsOf3E.esp
> WeaponsOf3E - No Leveled Lists.esp
> YngolsArmour.esp
> DeadlyDragonsArmory.esp
> ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp
> Aurora.esp
> BBLuxurySuiteExt.esp
> BBLSHousecarlsmovein.esp
> BBLSspouse.esp
> BBLSVisitors.esp
> Conan_Hyborian_Age.esp
> Dragon Cliff Manor.esp
> HillHouse.esp
> Thunderbolt - The Shout Package.esp
> Thunderchild - Epic Shout Package.esp
> Undeath.esp
> Vjarkell Castle.esp
> Acquisitive Soul Gems.esp
> Appropriately Attired Jarls Redux.esp
> Differently Ebony.esp
> Grass_On_Steroids_SFO.esp
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
> SkyFalls Plus SkyMills - All DLC.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> Convenient Horses - Unique Frost.esp
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
> Helgen Reborn.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp
> CinematicFireFX.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_DB.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-40.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_NL3.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchRLOMajorCityInteriors.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchRLOMinorCities.esp
> SoS - Civilization -PatchCoTSounds.esp
> Apocalypse - The Spell Package.esp
> Colorful_Magic.esp
> MasterTheTimeAndSpaceTOGGLE.esp
> Sethai&Elthrai.esp
> SSAPBWK.esp
> UBW.esp
> The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
> Crimson Tide - Blood.esp
> Beards.esp
> Brows.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> SKGwarpaints.esp
> SKmalewarpaints.esp
> SKpaints2.esp
> Inigo.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Dragonborn AddOn.esp
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> UFO - Dragonborn AddOn - Unofficial.esp
> SBF All In One + DLC.esp
> AelaSylvanMK.esp
> Aranya.esp
> Bee_V.esp
> Blaze Of Eventide.esp
> Chaconne.esp
> CompanionValfar.esp
> DAWN 1.esp
> Kamille.esp
> SRIlta.esp
> SRIsaka.esp
> SRKirsikka.esp
> SRMaisa.esp
> SRSarasta.esp
> The Ningheim - Followers.esp
> DeadlyMutilation.esp
> Reanimate FX.esp
> SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> Animated Weapon Enchants.esp
> WATER.esp
> WATER DG.esp
> WATER DB.esp
> Vivid Landscapes.esp
> TheHermit.esp


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this accursed glitch :c Annoying as hell.


Anyone? :\


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Realvision Option B. (.245 version)
> 
> im also noticing this config adds a slight image softness to the entire scene which i dont like and i think its the default DOF settings in Realvision


I uploaded my config files on the previous page, try my settings, see if it's any better/worse. Ofcourse, back your files up prior.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ill check them out, thanks.


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> That looks really, really nice. What other mods are you using?


I'll edit this post post with my list of aesthetic mods when I get home!


----------



## MeleeSparks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Ill check them out, thanks.


heyyy, looks good, is that with the setting files I uploaded?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Sorta, I wound up looking your files over and taking a few ideas for settings. And im now using projectENB's DoF settings instead of the default ones. Hope you dont mind









Its getting there, ill be sure to take some landscape shots tonight


My last config was considerably darker as well so "overbright" may be normal to most here (Nothing in any shots ive posted so far id consider overbright, its just some areas dont look right to me) :>

(CoT+Warm Interiors+Hardcore dungeons+level 8 nights+ProjectENB Cinematic)


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Athrun Zala

Anon at work.



After attending a meeting concerning Stormcloaks. For the Empire...

Also, for those who are like me and rather have armor look universal, rather than gender specific, I suggest taking a look at Less Sexy Armor on the Nexus. Meshes are absolutely wonderful and makes my female character looks all kinds of sweet. It's not compatible with UNP tho so if you use it, I'm not sure if the weight slider is going to work.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Got the Interior Dungeon ambient down close to where i want it and played with some curves(ever so slightly) on point/direct lights. This overall is much better than my old setup














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Installing Realvision ENB with the guide of mods provided

hope it looks great xD


----------



## Thingamajig

Hi guys.

I used to run with Kountervibe ENB Extensive but the Nexus reports it as "retired" now - older versions don't work without graphical corruption so i'm kinda stuck ENB'less.

Can anyone recommend some good ENB's? I know this is largely subjective, but really all i'm looking for is an ENB that is optimized and isn't unnecessarily taxing.


----------



## Baasha

Finally figured out the issue of CTD on launch - it was the Ningheim Follower mod that kept causing it.

Now, I'm able to play and added a few more mods.

However, at certain intervals, the game just freezes (picture frozen and have to "Sign Out" since Task Manager won't show up to kill the exe.

How do I figure out what's causing the crashes?

I'm using 3GB of VRAM (my X58 system) and more than 6GB of RAM. Could it be VRAM increase? I thought ENBoost is supposed to fix this(?).

I haven't run the Ordernador mod yet to compress the textures. Is that a good idea? Will that help?

Also, I noticed that the freezing occurs during one of the following:

1.) animation of decapitating the enemy - using Deadly Mutilation mod so don't know if that could be it(?)

2.) casting a powerful spell - using Colorful Magic mod.

Anyone else get problems with those two mods?

But, overall, glad to be playing Skyrim again!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally figured out the issue of CTD on launch - it was the Ningheim Follower mod that kept causing it.
> 
> Now, I'm able to play and added a few more mods.
> 
> However, at certain intervals, the game just freezes (picture frozen and have to "Sign Out" since Task Manager won't show up to kill the exe.
> 
> How do I figure out what's causing the crashes?
> 
> I'm using 3GB of VRAM (my X58 system) and more than 6GB of RAM. Could it be VRAM increase? I thought ENBoost is supposed to fix this(?).
> 
> I haven't run the Ordernador mod yet to compress the textures. Is that a good idea? Will that help?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the freezing occurs during one of the following:
> 
> 1.) animation of decapitating the enemy - using Deadly Mutilation mod so don't know if that could be it(?)
> 
> 2.) casting a powerful spell - using Colorful Magic mod.
> 
> Anyone else get problems with those two mods?
> 
> But, overall, glad to be playing Skyrim again!


Probably textures at that point. Use the ordenador program. It has helped with a lot of other users CTDs. I never get any with my less than wimpy GPUs.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Probably textures at that point. Use the ordenador program. It has helped with a lot of other users CTDs. I never get any with my less than wimpy GPUs.


Okay, so for having a GPU w/ 3GB of VRAM, do you recommend compressing the textures that are above 4K or 2K? I hope 2K won't kill the textures and make them look bad(?).

Also, once you run the Ordernador mod, if you add more mods down the road and want to run it again, can you just run it or would 'double' compress the other ones that have already been compressed?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION !!

using the Realvision ENB and mods guide

the game looks superb !! My PC gives me 24fps xD

BUT there is simething that I dont like much...the LOD is just too extreme

there is a way to change it ??


----------



## Campin

I was hoping someone could help me, take the picture below I'm quite pleased with how it turned out but hate those trees in the mid-ground... they look very static and well ugly.. was wondering if someone knew a good mod that might improve the trees in that range or am I stuck with it? I'm currently using Enhanced Distance Terrain, TressHD, and Flora Overhaul... However I'm not using Lush trees, I'm afraid of the frame rate hit, but would Lush Tress help that or does that only affect the foreground trees?

Thanx...


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me, take the picture below I'm quite pleased with how it turned out but hate those trees in the mid-ground... they look very static and well ugly.. was wondering if someone knew a good mod that might improve the trees in that range or am I stuck with it? I'm currently using Enhanced Distance Terrain, TressHD, and Flora Overhaul... However I'm not using Lush trees, I'm afraid of the frame rate hit, but would Lush Tress help that or does that only affect the foreground trees?
> 
> Thanx...


I believe that has to do with ugridstoload but anything above 7 can be pretty unstable to the game and can corrupt save files. Unless you're just going for screenshots then by all means take it to 9, or 11, or even 13.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, so for having a GPU w/ 3GB of VRAM, do you recommend compressing the textures that are above 4K or 2K? I hope 2K won't kill the textures and make them look bad(?).
> 
> Also, once you run the Ordernador mod, if you add more mods down the road and want to run it again, can you just run it or would 'double' compress the other ones that have already been compressed?


Depends. If you are 1080p monitor then that is 2K. Try to just leavre the texture size ie: 2K 4K as is and just do the first 5 options. That alone will help a lot. See if that works and if not hit the 2K sizing. Honestly back a while I had a mix of 2K and 4K and didn't get any CTDs either but framerates were all over the place, again I have 1Gb Vram. 2K helped that part a lot.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me, take the picture below I'm quite pleased with how it turned out but hate those trees in the mid-ground... they look very static and well ugly.. was wondering if someone knew a good mod that might improve the trees in that range or am I stuck with it? I'm currently using Enhanced Distance Terrain, TressHD, and Flora Overhaul... However I'm not using Lush trees, I'm afraid of the frame rate hit, but would Lush Tress help that or does that only affect the foreground trees?
> 
> Thanx...


Did you try this? *LINK*

You will likely have to reinstall (After you install that) Enhanced Distance Terrain if you prefer it over this ones terrain, should work as i dont think EDT modifies tree LOD's.


----------



## szeged

having trouble getting realvision enb to not have insanely dark dungeons without turning building interiors super bright, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## davcc22

my skyrim enb+sweetfx+2ktxtures+lush grass and trees


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Also does anyone know what causes this? Breezehome is so far the only area ive seen it in but it goes away if i disable ELFX. It did this real bad under Realistic Lighting Overhaul, EVERY interior looked like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me, take the picture below I'm quite pleased with how it turned out but hate those trees in the mid-ground... they look very static and well ugly.. was wondering if someone knew a good mod that might improve the trees in that range or am I stuck with it? I'm currently using Enhanced Distance Terrain, TressHD, and Flora Overhaul... However I'm not using Lush trees, I'm afraid of the frame rate hit, but would Lush Tress help that or does that only affect the foreground trees?
> 
> Thanx...


There are 3 ways to "fix" it :

-Increasing Ugrids.
-Trying another lod texture for trees.
-Making every tree on full lod through Creation Kit (the editor).


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> There are 3 ways to "fix" it :
> 
> -Increasing Ugrids.
> -Trying another lod texture for trees.
> -Making every tree on full lod through Creation Kit (the editor).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Did you try this? *LINK*
> 
> You will likely have to reinstall (After you install that) Enhanced Distance Terrain if you prefer it over this ones terrain, should work as i dont think EDT modifies tree LOD's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I believe that has to do with ugridstoload but anything above 7 can be pretty unstable to the game and can corrupt save files. Unless you're just going for screenshots then by all means take it to 9, or 11, or even 13.


Thanx for the input... Yea I tried using LOD texture mods a little while back and at first couldn't remember why I uninstalled it but it was because it's not compatible with the regular version of SFO.. When I install it over SFO the LOD trees look kinda folded in half.

I'm not about to start messing with the creation kit, I remember it a little from my fallout 3 days (assuming it's the same one) but not really interested in opening it up for Skyrim..

I did increase the Ugrid, only to 7 though... I tried 9, but the game became very unstable very quickly, however 7 does make it look nicer and even makes the trees blend a little better.. So thanx for that!









rep+ for those that helped...


----------



## choco13




----------



## Campin

Sadly I was forced to revert the ugrid back to 5, there was a point heading into whiterun that kept crashing on me making it impassable... Guess even 7 was not all that stable.









But the game can still look great even with those ugly LOD trees...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I had a weird problem with Ivarstead that just made the fps drop to almost 0 and i had to look down at the ground when i walked through there. Dunno what it was but i did change the ugrids to 5 since then ...


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION

it is normal that a heavy modded Skyrim makes my CPU runs VERY low??

I mean almost 50% always and not even at max speed (4.3ghz)

My GPU in the other hand is always at 99


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> it is normal that a heavy modded Skyrim makes my CPU runs VERY low??
> 
> I mean almost 50% always and not even at max speed (4.3ghz)
> 
> My GPU in the other hand is always at 99


If your GPU is maxed then it is GPU bound and therefore CPU wont be maxed. The CPU is able to feed your GPUs at that point. If the roles are reversed AND your CPU usage (at least one thread at 100%) is high with your GPUs at a lower % rate the CPU bound and the CPU cant keep up with your GPUs. High textures and AA can keep your GPUs at higher rates. But in your case, you have the best situation. Being CPU bound has liitle recourse. You can always add a GPU or go to a higher teir. CPUs require a complete overhaul most of the time.


----------



## RaleighStClair




----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> it is normal that a heavy modded Skyrim makes my CPU runs VERY low??
> 
> I mean almost 50% always and not even at max speed (4.3ghz)
> 
> My GPU in the other hand is always at 99


Skyrim is Optimized to use 2 cores/threads from a cpu, so 50% cpu usage is very normal for a quad core cpu


----------



## Kavster12

ASO7, your screenshots continue to amaze me. Keep it up


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Skyrim is Optimized to use 2 cores/threads from a cpu, so 50% cpu usage is very normal for a quad core cpu


Uses 4 to 5 on mine with one core being used way more from 60-80% and the others 20-30%.


----------



## orphennoc




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## Ningi07

Well Im running it at 17- 25%(In total Cpu usage) and every one else I know it uses around 50% on their Quad core's but I dunno


----------



## RaleighStClair

Some really good shots ITT. Some folks have a good eye


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Well Im running it at 17- 25%(In total Cpu usage) and every one else I know it uses around 50% on their Quad core's but I dunno


I am using anywhere from 20-80% on all four cores. It fluctuates but most of the time I am in the 50-70% range. This is per core usage.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I am using anywhere from 20-80% on all four cores. It fluctuates but most of the time I am in the 50-70% range. This is per core usage.


It will greatly depend on mods and tweaks in the .ini and the FPS limit you have.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> ASO7, your screenshots continue to amaze me. Keep it up


Thanks


----------



## RaleighStClair

Holy **** I think i'm in love!


----------



## Baasha




----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Skyrim is Optimized to use 2 cores/threads from a cpu, so 50% cpu usage is very normal for a quad core cpu


You can modify the .ini to force 4 threads. It doesn't make much difference though. People like you and me will still get ~20% in game.

I just leave my folding client enabled when I'm in game, it doesn't make a difference for me at all, even burning 75% of my CPU clock cycles.

EDIT: to the guy with the brunette at the top of this page. Is that apachii hair?


----------



## Ningi07

Yeah I was looking at some stuff on the web about forcing it into 4 threads, but I think the game really prefers single core performance over more threads, that's why it runs so much better on Intel chip's.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Yeah I was looking at some stuff on the web about forcing it into 4 threads, but I think the game really prefers single core performance over more threads, that's why it runs so much better on Intel chip's.


Yep, like most games it's always IPC, ARMA 2 and 3 are guilty of this as well.


----------



## Solonowarion

Those look amazing as usual AS07. In ece how do I show the upper teeth. I am trying to get somewhat of the effect you have with the mouth and DST is the closest I can seem to get but shows more of the lower teeth.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Those look amazing as usual AS07. In ece how do I show the upper teeth. I am trying to get somewhat of the effect you have with the mouth and DST is the closest I can seem to get but shows more of the lower teeth.


I play with MFG/say commands.


----------



## salamachaa

Here is my favorite picture I have taken so far.


----------



## wanako

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Im Batman

Would someone please be able to recommend me a mod on nexus to smooth out shadows and get rid of that blocky effect?

Thanks


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Would someone please be able to recommend me a mod on nexus to smooth out shadows and get rid of that blocky effect?
> 
> Thanks


You have 2 options
reduce the draw distance of the shadows (both interior and exterior) to maybe 4000 and below in skyrim.ini

or 2
Increase shadow map resolution to 4096 both min and max. But prepare to have your rig suffer greatly even if you have a 2gb vram card.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> You have 2 options
> reduce the draw distance of the shadows (both interior and exterior) to maybe 4000 and below in skyrim.ini
> 
> or 2
> Increase shadow map resolution to 4096 both min and max. But prepare to have your rig suffer greatly even if you have a 2gb vram card.


This. I did both, reducing the draw to 2500/3500 respectively and bumped it to 4096. I'm using a GTX680m 4GB (Laptop).

Before


After


This cost me maybe 5 FPS outdoors and 1-2 indoors.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> This. I did both, reducing the draw to 2500/3500 respectively and bumped it to 4096. I'm using a GTX680m 4GB (Laptop).
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> This cost me maybe 5 FPS outdoors and 1-2 indoors.


For some reason after a few hours and quests with having 4096 my poor gtx 470 will crawl to a halt, to lik 9fps outside in particular. And yes after hours of troubleshooting i've narrowed it down to the shadow map so I leave it on 2048.


----------



## wanako




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Had to reroll my Nord after frostfall decided to be a dick and blow up my save files. Was able to salvage my Breton thankfully :\


----------



## RaleighStClair

Weird I was about to install Frostfall on my current save. I think I will wait for a 2nd play through to do this now.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Weird I was about to install Frostfall on my current save. I think I will wait for a 2nd play through to do this now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Weird I was about to install Frostfall on my current save. I think I will wait for a 2nd play through to do this now.


Im not really sure what happened tbh, it may even be ok now because i was running an older verison of frostfall (2.3). All i know is i was having a CTD on my nord for a long time when i would try to load saves but it all of the sudden became impossible to load that game at all. I just chocked it up to the age of the save files even though it wasnt bloated or anything. But then my new toon, the breton started doing the same thing...

So i tried to load her save a few times in a row causing the CTD and checked the papyrus logs on the Breton, and at the end of all 6 logs the last script run was one belonging to frostfall. Went and checked my Nord, same thing.

I would just be leery of it (frostfall) is all


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Im not really sure what happened tbh, it may even be ok now because i was running an older verison of frostfall (2.3). All i know is i was having a CTD on my nord for a long time when i would try to load saves but it all of the sudden became impossible to load that game at all. I just chocked it up to the age of the save files even though it wasnt bloated or anything. But then my new toon, the breton started doing the same thing...
> 
> So i tried to load her save a few times in a row causing the CTD and checked the papyrus logs on the Breton, and at the end of all 6 logs the last script run was one belonging to frostfall. Went and checked my Nord, same thing.
> 
> I would just be leery of it (frostfall) is all


Hhhmmm.... I've been playing with with Frostfall ver. 2.5 from the start, only about 30 hours now though, and no problems... In fact the game seems very stable, would still get the odd CTD but very rarely and don't know if I could blame it on frostfall...

I increased the number of mods to 142 recently, wanna see how far I can push it with memory boost







... so will be restarting my game soon... Even though my saves still load, no way of know what kind of damage has been done by changing around my mods, so need to start a new game just to be on the safe side...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

My load order hasnt really changed any which is the strange part. And it happened kinda late game i guess you could say (400ish saves in on the breton, level 35, i dont overwrite save files)


----------



## ASO7




----------



## gtarmanrob

amazing pics there mate, amazing.


----------



## Baasha

Dat Khajit! o_0


----------



## GTR Mclaren




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Subasean

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







First post here, but I've been a long time lurker. VERY happy with how my mod list has turned out. Enb is Realvision with MeleeSparks's esvs, though thoroughly tweaked for my system (temporal AA gives my cards a headache, introducing artifacts and the like. Actually tend to favor vanilla grass and foliage over SFO for the time being.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subasean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post here, but I've been a long time lurker. VERY happy with how my mod list has turned out. Enb is Realvision with MeleeSparks's esvs, though thoroughly tweaked for my system (temporal AA gives my cards a headache, introducing artifacts and the like. Actually tend to favor vanilla grass and foliage over SFO for the time being.


That screenshot of the sky at night looks really nice! What mod did you use for it?


----------



## Subasean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> That screenshot of the sky at night looks really nice! What mod did you use for it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> That screenshot of the sky at night looks really nice! What mod did you use for it?


false

I'm using Horizon of Dreams night sky mod, but that was the fist time I'd seen that skybox, so there's a chance Climates of Tamriel is overriding it. I haven't used CoT enough to know if it comes with new night skyboxes. I don't believe it does, but I only recently got it working with all my stuff.


----------



## BabylonDown

ASO7 - Are your pictures edited before you post them? They look too good to be true.

Can you post a mod list?

Thanks!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Can you post a mod list?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a mod list but you won't get the same aspect as my screenshots, everything is answered here :

http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> ASO7 - Are your pictures edited before you post them? They look too good to be true.


Edited ? no way, here i have some videos :
http://www.youtube.com/user/UnrealSkyrim/videos

That's just the result of a on-the-fly tweaked ENB Series, don't expect to see the game like this when playing.


----------



## hamzta09

Since you're all ENB experts.

Is there one that doesnt drop your framerate to 30?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Since you're all ENB experts.
> 
> Is there one that doesnt drop your framerate to 30?


Of course, but those won't be very tweaked to deliver the visuals. If you want enb with the eye candy, you're pc will take a hit no matter what.


----------



## Achromatis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Since you're all ENB experts.
> 
> Is there one that doesnt drop your framerate to 30?


DoF and SSAO are the big FPS droppers, and the settings that most ENBs tend to overuse. Pick whichever ENB you like, turn those 2 things off, and see how it looks. ENB Still drops my FPS to ~40 when my CPU isnt bottlenecking my GPU, a 960T and a 7970. But I remember the days of playing Morrowind at 15-20FPS, after I "upgrade", so lolfps.

I hate DoF for actual gameplay myself anyway. I can tolerate a slight background blur when focus on something near me, but not the eyewatering drunk filter most ENBs use(needless to say if I use it I tweak the hell out of it!). SSAO is fine but it's also really buggy, annoying, and immersion breaking when someone is outdoors in bright sunshine and they have a dark silhouette.

Anyway here's some Bleak ENB shots of Wyrmstooth, which is IMO near DLC quality unlike Falskaar.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Some Bleak Solitude


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I just started using Natural Lighting and Atmospherics(WIP), I think it has some water issues. Also turned off that damn lens flare. I actually do not like this ENB in terms of light levels, but I havn't spent much time "calibrating" it yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Subasean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I have a mod list but you won't get the same aspect as my screenshots, everything is answered here :
> 
> http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html
> Edited ? no way, here i have some videos :
> http://www.youtube.com/user/UnrealSkyrim/videos
> 
> That's just the result of a on-the-fly tweaked ENB Series, don't expect to see the game like this when playing.


Noticed you've got a 5GHz Oc and the same Vcard as I've paired in SLI. How much of a difference has the CPU OC made for Skyrim? My shots are with an average 50-60 fps, so it's not critical. I'm just curious as to what the Skyrim engine architecture is on CPU usage. I didn't benchmark my single card before I went SLI (never had the courage to give enb a shot when I was running single)but knowing how SLI can be low impact on Skyrim I don't worry about that too much. I've got the thermal overhead to up my CPU clock but I don't know that it would make a very big difference at this stage.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

hamzta09, look at realvision ENB performance options, or project ENB if you dont use ELFX or RLO. project ENB comes with several enbseries.ini's which you can pick from for performance. Phinix looks pretty good too but i havnt tried it so i have no idea what its actually like.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> hamzta09, look at realvision ENB performance options, or project ENB if you dont use ELFX or RLO. project ENB comes with several enbseries.ini's which you can pick from for performance. Phinix looks pretty good too but i havnt tried it so i have no idea what its actually like.


I did use Phinix natural, and it dropped my fps to 30 without AO and DoF :/
Is it not possible to tweak the DoF in any way so that it is much more lightweight?


----------



## Subasean

http://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00002_zpsfa004f70.jpg.html
http://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00001_zpsab5fad63.jpg.html

Answered my own question, but I was at work, so couldn't directly test. Had previously tested my OC to 4.6 stable, but backed down when I rendered my sister's Lightwave final project for her previous semester.
Before, my GPUs were maxing (as recorded by GPU-Z after 3 straight hours of play) at 87% with the 4.4Ghz OC even when the frame rates were in the high forties. I bumped it up to 4.6, maxxed every setting in enb and this is what I came out with. I get at least 97% GPU usage now. Not sure if I like the saturation and bloom, but I AM near Whiterun and it's kind of dreary out there. (Plus the weather was overcast.) It looks like the fps monitor didn't record in the screenshot (and why would it), but I'm getting a stable 47 fps in the places that would kick me down into the fifties. Where I hit 40's I'm into about 35 but that's with Ugrids 7 and some distant terrain mods, so I'm not surprised that geometry is giving it a run for its money.

Will try to take purtier shots from naow on. So far I'm going to have to give enb 246's SLI scaling a thumbs up.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I did use Phinix natural, and it dropped my fps to 30 without AO and DoF :/
> Is it not possible to tweak the DoF in any way so that it is much more lightweight?


Shutting it off in ENB should improve frame rate immediately. you can play with the quality settings/amount to try and improve framerate possibly but youve got me interested now since your machine should be pulling better fps with ENB enabled. have you tried the game in windowed mode? Or with CF disabled? I dont know what the new CCC is like but does it still have adaptive AA as an option? havnt owned an ATI card in a long while. make sure in game and driver level AA are set to *off*. AF as well, use ENB's AF.

Im running a full Realvision option B (tweaked) and i get 50-60fps pretty constant with around 260 mods (160ish ESP). some areas like the marshes outside solitude are in the mid 40's. though about half of my texture mods are the 1k versions, 2k for the rest.

If youre up for it give project ENB a shot with the Option A enbseries.ini. i had that running on my 470 with about the same mods list ~35fps.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subasean*
> 
> Noticed you've got a 5GHz Oc and the same Vcard as I've paired in SLI. How much of a difference has the CPU OC made for Skyrim? My shots are with an average 50-60 fps, so it's not critical. I'm just curious as to what the Skyrim engine architecture is on CPU usage. I didn't benchmark my single card before I went SLI (never had the courage to give enb a shot when I was running single)but knowing how SLI can be low impact on Skyrim I don't worry about that too much. I've got the thermal overhead to up my CPU clock but I don't know that it would make a very big difference at this stage.


I don't know but i don't think it would improve this game's performance.

For a modded GTA IV (or vanilla) this cpu OC helps a lot :

3.4Ghz
http://abload.de/img/gtaiv2013-08-2122-29-zwk2r.jpg
5.1Ghz
http://abload.de/img/gtaiv2013-08-2122-13-z5j3b.jpg


----------



## Subasean

I seem to have cleared a small bottleneck by kicking the OC up by just 200mhz. At 4.8 it failed to load the OS and I never ran a Prime95 benchmark beyond 4.6 anyway, so figured it'd be best to stay out of untested waters for now. Here's a few from tonight's haul:

http://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00003_zps65e3ffed.jpg.html


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00011_zps70156ab3.jpg.htmlhttp://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00009_zps5e070bc0.jpg.htmlhttp://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00004_zpsfb7668ad.jpg.htmlhttp://s560.photobucket.com/user/subasean/media/2014-01-28_00013_zps8340f417.jpg.html


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I have a mod list but you won't get the same aspect as my screenshots, everything is answered here :
> 
> http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


Wow, thanks so much


----------



## RaleighStClair

Anyone know how I can make my shadows less 'blocky'? I looked through my ENB/Skyrimprefs/skyrim.ini and there are so many shadow settings I have no idea where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## doomlord52

Mainly the shadow resolution settings in the SkyrimPrefs.ini

Code:



Code:


iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=X
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=Y

Usually the secondary resolution is half of the primary (X is one half Y). To get very clean shadows, you probably want 4096 for primary, if not 8192. This WILL lower performance by a fair bit.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> You have 2 options
> reduce the draw distance of the shadows (both interior and exterior) to maybe 4000 and below in skyrim.ini
> 
> or 2
> Increase shadow map resolution to 4096 both min and max. But prepare to have your rig suffer greatly even if you have a 2gb vram card.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Shutting it off in ENB should improve frame rate immediately. you can play with the quality settings/amount to try and improve framerate possibly but youve got me interested now since your machine should be pulling better fps with ENB enabled. have you tried the game in windowed mode? Or with CF disabled? I dont know what the new CCC is like but does it still have adaptive AA as an option? havnt owned an ATI card in a long while. make sure in game and driver level AA are set to *off*. AF as well, use ENB's AF.
> 
> Im running a full Realvision option B (tweaked) and i get 50-60fps pretty constant with around 260 mods (160ish ESP). some areas like the marshes outside solitude are in the mid 40's. though about half of my texture mods are the 1k versions, 2k for the rest.
> 
> If youre up for it give project ENB a shot with the Option A enbseries.ini. i had that running on my 470 with about the same mods list ~35fps.


CF is always disabled, as it doesnt work at all in skyrim, or most titles really, shame.
I use Borderless WIndow, same framerate as in fullscreen.

Phinix ENB without DoF and AO gives me ~30fps outdoors and 60+ indoors.
With DoF outdoors ~30 and 60+ indoors.

Using Project ENB Realistic - 60fps++ outdoors, 120 if I uncap.
However if I open the wrapper menu the game turns black and will only return if I turn the ENB off in the menu.
And DoF causes flickering..


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Damn, bro! You're making Ra'Zhirr look good!







You should let people know where he's coming from, but I can do that! Save you the time.

For anyone that has questions on this follower or what mods were used, contact Eiries on Nexus. For downloading, he can be found here: TESGeneral Followers Beware though, HE'S MASSIVE.








Check out the rest of the site too. Lots of nice information about modding your game.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Damn, bro! You're making Ra'Zhirr look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should let people know where he's coming from, but I can do that! Save you the time.
> 
> For anyone that has questions on this follower or what mods were used, contact Eiries on Nexus. For downloading, he can be found here: TESGeneral Followers Beware though, HE'S MASSIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the rest of the site too. Lots of nice information about modding your game.


Of course, is the character from Eiries







or at least that character, the other Khajiits are "mine", like this one


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Of course, is the character from Eiries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at least that character, the other Khajiits are "mine", like this one


He looks so awesome.







I'm finally overhauling my Khajiits. I never payed much attention to them and now I'm getting them some decent texture mods.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Mainly the shadow resolution settings in the SkyrimPrefs.ini
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=X
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=Y
> 
> Usually the secondary resolution is half of the primary (X is one half Y). To get very clean shadows, you probably want 4096 for primary, if not 8192. This WILL lower performance by a fair bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*


Thanks I did both and the shadows look much better! I am not sure why my ENB drops the shadow detail so low? That is a huge part of immersion for me.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Thanks I did both and the shadows look much better! I am not sure why my ENB drops the shadow detail so low? That is a huge part of immersion for me.


What most ENBs have done for me is just plug the shadow borders more than anything, as thats as far as they can go to make the blocky shadows better without adjusting render distance and shadow map resolution in the INI.


----------



## CreeperK1d

Guys I got a problem,I had been playing the game modded for a while and I added another mod (The Black Overlord Armour found here: http://www.nexusmods...preview=&pUp=1)
But after I installed the mod any save or load time doubled or tripled in length. This is still going on now after I had uninstalled the mod. Any help would be appreciated.

But in the spirit of this thread, here are some screenshots as well!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## h2spartan

Does anyone know what specific features deferred rendering enables with it on? I turned it off and I don't see much difference honestly. I disabled it initially because there were some texture issues with it on....


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> CF is always disabled, as it doesnt work at all in skyrim, or most titles really, shame.
> I use Borderless WIndow, same framerate as in fullscreen.
> 
> Phinix ENB without DoF and AO gives me ~30fps outdoors and 60+ indoors.
> With DoF outdoors ~30 and 60+ indoors.
> 
> Using Project ENB Realistic - 60fps++ outdoors, 120 if I uncap.
> However if I open the wrapper menu the game turns black and will only return if I turn the ENB off in the menu.
> And DoF causes flickering..


yeah IDK what to tell you man, id be looking at my drivers/directX if i couldnt get anything working really well.

It shouldnt have any effect anymore (as of a long time ago) but have you tried toggling ForceFakeVideocard in the ENB fixes tab?

If youve made any tweaks for z-fighting or shadows in your INI set them back to default to troubleshoot?


----------



## xvince1

Hi dudes, New to this thread but long time viewer. I post some screens with new mod installed :













Hope there's not too much


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> Hi dudes, New to this thread but long time viewer. I post some screens with new mod installed :
> 
> <--snip-->
> 
> Hope there's not too much


Looks good mate! What ENB are you using? Looks like a good ENB to start as a base for a Witcher 2 ENB.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Looks good mate! What ENB are you using? Looks like a good ENB to start as a base for a Witcher 2 ENB.


haha yup your right, it sure does remind me of the Witcher 2







With a little tweaking it could look almost identical.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## NapalmV5

100 followers from the 5 major holds + 10 npcs at dragonsreach trained and armed to the teeth slaughtering each other

legendary edition/all dlcs/ultra settings/no aa/1080p - just a single gtx 580 3gb @ 950/2300 and 2x 16c/32t xeons 2687w v2 @ 4ghz

only 1 mod - xff (100 followers max) rest just console commands








captured via steam


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Looks good mate! What ENB are you using? Looks like a good ENB to start as a base for a Witcher 2 ENB.


Hi, mate, I use the TK enb in quality mode, and a few mods. I very like the vegetation mods:

-Glorious grass
-Grass & grass
-More forest + LOD
-Riverwood enhanced
-Skyrim Flora overhaul
-SOS - Civilization / dungeon / The wild
-Tave Riften / Windhelm
-Town&Cities enhanced
-WATER
-Whiterun Enhanced
-PureWaters
-Birds
-Real Clouds
-Supreme Fog
-Unique Grass
-Better Forest & Environnement


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> 100 followers from the 5 major holds + 10 npcs at dragonsreach trained and armed to the teeth slaughtering each other
> 
> legendary edition/all dlcs/ultra settings/no aa/1080p - just a single gtx 580 3gb @ 950/2300 and 2x 16c/32t xeons 2687w v2 @ 4ghz
> 
> only 1 mod - xff (100 followers max) rest just console commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captured via steam


Hue !!! very impressive. I would like to see a video...


----------



## xvince1

My mistake


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## wanako




----------



## iTzHughie

Anyone ever had a problem with riften being absolutely PITCH BLACK at night? Ffs, tried 4 Enb's already and cleared the damn data folder of residuals. Only time it gets the correct night brightness is to go vanilla.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Anyone ever had a problem with riften being absolutely PITCH BLACK at night? Ffs, tried 4 Enb's already and cleared the damn data folder of residuals. Only time it gets the correct night brightness is to go vanilla.


No, but if I have, it hasn't struck me as a problem. (I run the Realistic Lighting Overhaul.)

But, I'll take the opportunity to show a really nice (by my measly standards







) screenshot I got in Riften.



And yes, I'm aware that it's nowhere near as good as the other shots in this thread.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Newest ENB, trying out CoT again, and using Memory Patch 3.0 for higher Ugrids. Working well so far.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Anyone ever had a problem with riften being absolutely PITCH BLACK at night? Ffs, tried 4 Enb's already and cleared the damn data folder of residuals. Only time it gets the correct night brightness is to go vanilla.


I can almost bet your issue is load order. If you use BOSS for load order I must say it is great. However it isn't foolproof. I run Somber ENB and after following their install guides I had an issue with really dark exteriors at night and really dark dungeons. This was using their recommended mods to solve this too. Turned out that BOSS was putting this mod at a spot that made it ineffective. If you have any mods that affect exterior/dungeon lighting for ENB I would recommend putting them somewhere near the end of your load order.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Newest ENB, trying out CoT again, and using Memory Patch 3.0 for higher Ugrids. Working well so far.


I've kinda read the pdf for the Memory patch (unless i'm reading the wrong one) but i'm not sure how it really allows ugridstoload any higher?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

People have been reporting as high as Ugrids 13 and still stable. Personally, I couldn't maintain stability at anything higher than 5 until I added that along with the Cell Stabilizer mod, now I can play with 9 before my FPS becomes an issue.


----------



## Boinz

Nevermind, figured it out, HOLY CRAP UGRIDStoload on 13 is glorious.

Edit - and stable. Can't wait to get back from work and get some Screenshots.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ChaotiKPranXter




----------



## GoosePants

Can I make a screenshot request? One with full stahlrim light armor with the stahlrim axe and shield, and sword and shield. Then the same setup but with dragonscale armor/shield and dragonbone weapons.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> You can modify the .ini to force 4 threads. It doesn't make much difference though. People like you and me will still get ~20% in game.
> 
> I just leave my folding client enabled when I'm in game, it doesn't make a difference for me at all, even burning 75% of my CPU clock cycles.
> 
> EDIT: to the guy with the brunette at the top of this page. Is that apachii hair?


Forcing 4 threads won't do anything. The game is hard coded to use 2 cores and 1 logical thread. (After patches).


----------



## djayarr808

They all looked WAY better in game.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Forcing 4 threads won't do anything. The game is hard coded to use 2 cores and 1 logical thread. (After patches).


Mine uses 4 cores ( AMD ). One at 80-90%, one at 45% and the other two at 25%.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Mine uses 4 cores ( AMD ). One at 80-90%, one at 45% and the other two at 25%.


That's windows just distributing the CPU time. The game is only actually benefiting from 2 cores. (And 1 logical thread if available).
Sadly, most of the game physics and rendering is purely run on 1 single physical core.
In other words, terrible programming on a sort of crappy API (DX9).


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's windows just distributing the CPU time. The game is only actually benefiting from 2 cores. (And 1 logical thread if available).
> Sadly, most of the game physics and rendering is purely run on 1 single physical core.
> In other words, terrible programming on a sort of crappy API (DX9).


no it uses 4. It has 4 running all the time. And it isn't windows moving between cores, I know what that is. Watching all 8 cores 4 have the load I previously mentioned with the other 4 likely showing little to no load.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> no it uses 4. It has 4 running all the time. And it isn't windows moving between cores, I know what that is. Watching all 8 cores 4 have the load I previously mentioned with the other 4 likely showing little to no load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's windows just distributing the CPU time. The game is only actually benefiting from 2 cores. (And 1 logical thread if available).
> Sadly, most of the game physics and rendering is purely run on 1 single physical core.
> In other words, terrible programming on a sort of crappy API (DX9).


I think there was an line in the ini where you can assign more cores to the physics of the game, maybe the collision.

Would it have something to do with the modules and sharing of the l1 cache maybe?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I think there was an line in the ini where you can assign more cores to the physics of the game, maybe the collision.
> 
> Would it have something to do with the modules and sharing of the l1 cache maybe?


In mine it is always one core from each module, never two cores in the same module.


----------



## garriott

Hi ASO7.

Your pictures are pretty amazing.
How about helping us out with a mod list, load order, how you fixed any CTDs and your ENB settings along with version numbers.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garriott*
> 
> Hi ASO7.
> 
> Your pictures are pretty amazing.
> How about helping us out with a mod list, load order, how you fixed any CTDs and your ENB settings along with version numbers.


I don't have a mod list, each screenshot could have a different mix of mods :

http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

I don't have any special load order and i don't have CTDs.

The ENB settings varies A LOT, for the last screenshots im using unique settings for EACH screenshot, i spent 30 minutes of tweaking it for each scene.


----------



## DreamScar

Reinstalled Skyrim+STEP+Realvision ENB:


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I wish I could get my skyrim to look like that and be playable


----------



## gtarmanrob

ASO7 you're gifted mate


----------



## Freiza

Skyrim with mods

Skyrim without mods


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Beautiful! What mods are you using for Water and Trees? I feel that my Skyrim could be much better but am already using "Realistic Water" and "Flora Overhaul"

A Few More:


----------



## h2spartan

Hello, I've recently started mudding skyrim again. I haven't got around to the textures yet because I've been working on my enb. Here some interior shots of dragonsreach...


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hello, I've recently started mudding skyrim again. I haven't got around to the textures yet because I've been working on my enb. Here some interior shots of dragonsreach...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lighting is coming along good mate, keep it up!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Lighting is coming along good mate, keep it up!


thank you!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hello, I've recently started mudding skyrim again.


Ditto









TK ENB combined with a good 3/4 of the RealVision ENB recommended mods (the ones listed on their page. Not using the RealVision ENB itself for now) and a handful of cherry-picked mods I like to carry from an install to another...


----------



## h2spartan

Here's a outdoors pic but the outside lighting still needs some work....


----------



## fleks

Here are some of my favorite screens I took.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK ENB combined with a good 3/4 of the RealVision ENB recommended mods (the ones listed on their page. Not using the RealVision ENB itself for now) and a handful of cherry-picked mods I like to carry from an install to another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bunch of images I didn't want to add to the quote go here)


Beautiful.

I'm curious as to what you are using to make the plants look so pretty. Is that part of a texture pack?
Thanks

Also, If anyone hasn't tried it already, I'd highly recommend adding SweetFX to your game installation. http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/sweetfx_shader_suite_download.html

Just extract that into your game directory and modify the configuration files as you see fit. I personally added some saturation and contrast to make the game look prettier. Unfortunately, I can't crank up the antialiasing because my GPU just doesn't have the power to play it at 6048x1080 and get rid of all the jaggies. Even at 1175/1530

EDIT: I have the same RAM as the guy above me! woo hoo!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK ENB combined with a good 3/4 of the RealVision ENB recommended mods (the ones listed on their page. Not using the RealVision ENB itself for now) and a handful of cherry-picked mods I like to carry from an install to another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bunch of images I didn't want to add to the quote go here)
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> I'm curious as to what you are using to make the plants look so pretty. Is that part of a texture pack?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Good question! Probably, yes, but I couldn't tell you which








I just powered through the list, because I didn't want to spend a whole day modding...


----------



## HereToERADICATE

I seem to have some issues. I just switched from an AMD card to a Nvidia card in hopes to get rid of some micro stuttering and get better AA. I am seeing lots of screen tearing and micro stutters even with v-sync enabled. I'm wondering the best settings to use in the Nvidia control panel or inspector. Any help would be appreciated.

I'm using an enb but the problem persisted right out of the box with no enb and a fresh Skyrim install. I am using skse and project enb. The following are my current settings. I've tried adaptive and v-sync on in control and still get some tearing. iPresentinterval is set to 1 in ini's as well.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I seem to have some issues. I just switched from an AMD card to a Nvidia card in hopes to get rid of some micro stuttering and get better AA. I am seeing lots of screen tearing and micro stutters even with v-sync enabled. I'm wondering the best settings to use in the Nvidia control panel or inspector. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm using an enb but the problem persisted right out of the box with no enb and a fresh Skyrim install. I am using skse and project enb. The following are my current settings. I've tried adaptive and v-sync on in control and still get some tearing. iPresentinterval is set to 1 in ini's as well.


You didn't have to go to that much trouble. Both require only one thing: Change prerendered frames to 0. I think that is how it is listed in Nvidias control panel thing. For AMD you need Radeonpro and it is Flip Que Size and set it to 0. Makes a huge diff in performance. Perfectly smooth for me with 7770x2 and 2K textures 80+ mods.

Edit yeah it is listed as *Maximum Pre-rendered Frames* in your screenshots. Change that to 0 from global.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You didn't have to go to that much trouble. Both require only one thing: Change prerendered frames to 0. I think that is how it is listed in Nvidias control panel thing. For AMD you need Radeonpro and it is Flip Que Size and set it to 0. Makes a huge diff in performance. Perfectly smooth for me with 7770x2 and 2K textures 80+ mods.
> 
> Edit yeah it is listed as *Maximum Pre-rendered Frames* in your screenshots. Change that to 0 from global.


There is no option for 0. Only "use 3D app setting, and 1,2,3, or 4"

Edit: Now I have fps drops to 1fps in certain towns. Ugh, modding Skyrim can certainly be a headache at times.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

*New heavy modded Version*


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyRadio*
> 
> *New heavy modded Version*


You have an awesome eye for screenshots mate. Is that Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema ENB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> There is no option for 0. Only "use 3D app setting, and 1,2,3, or 4"
> 
> Edit: Now I have fps drops to 1fps in certain towns. Ugh, modding Skyrim can certainly be a headache at times.


I would double check your drivers for your Nvidia card. If you don't already use it, I'd check out Geforce Experience, by Nvidia. It has the ability to adapt the .ini settings for many, many games for the best FPS for your particular computer hardware and download and maintain updates on drivers as well. It's highly configurable as well. At the least, it would not hurt, and you could always revert to any original settings within seconds. Using an Nvidia card, I wouldn't game without both Geforce Experience and Razer Game Booster installed and running personally. They are both life savers.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Good Morning ChaotiKPranXter,

thank you very much, but i think the Mods do the most job here








Quote:


> Is that Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema ENB?


No it's not, i use Boris Seasons of Skyrim True HDR ENB with RCRN AE and fgamma 1.3000. Someone edited Boris work for the sake of enbseries V0.250. http://www.rcrncommunity.com/forums/general-discussion/seasons-of-skyrim-true-hdr-for-rcrn-ae-and-enb-v0-221/msg4379/#msg4379

It was my first Dragonfight, but Skyrim crashed, sound works and what you saw on my last picture is the last thing i can see, and then, nothing









Your Guide is fantastic, so much information, i hope most people will find it, unfortunately i haven't, when i needed it haha.

Oh and sorry for my english, i'am not used to it (Germany). Hope you understand, what i mean.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> You have an awesome eye for screenshots mate. Is that Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema ENB?
> I would double check your drivers for your Nvidia card. If you don't already use it, I'd check out Geforce Experience, by Nvidia. It has the ability to adapt the .ini settings for many, many games for the best FPS for your particular computer hardware and download and maintain updates on drivers as well. It's highly configurable as well. At the least, it would not hurt, and you could always revert to any original settings within seconds. Using an Nvidia card, I wouldn't game without both Geforce Experience and Razer Game Booster installed and running personally. They are both life savers.


I had Experience installed and running already I guess, and with latest drivers. Yeah I think my FPS drop to 1-3FPS is mod related. I downloaded Lifeshields mod list exactly so idk why it would be an issue there. I will probably have to start from scratch. Is there a way to keep the mods in my Nexus Mod Manager but not have them automatically stay installed in my Skyrim directory?


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey everybody. Recently, whilst playing Skyrim (heavily modded of course) I've been getting CTDs whilst in combat. Here's the Papyrus log:



Spoiler: Papyrus Log



[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "dlc1scwispwallscript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "DLC2BenthicLurkerFXSCRIPT", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01022031", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01018802", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Cannot open store for class "MODTimeOfDayScript0", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_getcampinglegal attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_waterdetect attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_clothingmonitor_1_7 attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is freezing...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is frozen
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Reverting game...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Loading game...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraMCM", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraMCM referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraScript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "kahmullocmcm", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type kahmullocmcm referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraAliasScript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraAliasScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "KahmulLOCinit", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type KahmulLOCinit referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type KahmulLOCinit in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraAliasScript in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type kahmullocmcm in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraMCM in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraScript in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] VM is thawing...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is running -------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Don't worry about missing or not loaded Files below this! 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is completed! ----------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] -> Have Fun & Enjoy <- 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Frostfall is now performing compatibility checks. Papyrus warnings about missing or 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] unloaded files may follow. This is NORMAL and can be ignored. 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 438
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 486
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Imp's More Complex Needs.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 521
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Chesko_LastSeed.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 563
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ScenicCarriages.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 596
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Northborn Fur Hoods.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 618
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2380
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2382
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2384
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2400
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2402
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2404
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2421
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2423
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2425
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "AesirArmor.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 705
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 732
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "KnapsackEnhanced.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 748
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.GameLoaded() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 40
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 73
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scan complete.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 122
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 123
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 124
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 125
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 126
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 127
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 128
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 129
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 130
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 131
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnUpdate() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank1 [Perk < (5A08DCAA)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank2 [Perk < (5A08E232)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank3 [Perk < (5A08E234)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank4 [Perk < (5A08E235)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank5 [Perk < (5A08E236)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank1 [Perk < (61002F9F)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank2 [Perk < (61002FA0)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank3 [Perk < (61002FA1)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe GlacialSwimmer [Perk < (61002FA3)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Windbreaker [Perk < (61002FA4)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe WellInsulated [Perk < (61002FA5)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Frostfall compatibility check complete. 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Wet and Cold is refreshing itself and searching for addons. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 261
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is searching for SKSE and SkyUI. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is finished searching!=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 263
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 265
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 273
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 275
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 277
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 377
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "getSnowy.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 438
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel-WinterEdition.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Skyrim Winter Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Running Maintenance ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: SKSE Check Running ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Checking if update is required. (Current Version: 0.990000) ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Versions match. No Update Required! ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Checking for DLC. Any error printed next is harmless. ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Done checking for DLC ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Switching to SKSE Footprints, SKSE Installed ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] =====Wet and Cold is finished refreshing itself and searching for addons!=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: (05005216): has no parent cell or world space.
stack:
[ (05005216)].ObjectReference.PlayImpactEffect() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].footprintsFootstepsScriptHuman.OnAnimationEvent() - "footprintsfootstepsscripthuman.psc" Line 66
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (FF001250)].critterMoth.SplineTranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (FF001250)].critterMoth.OnTranslationComplete() - "critter.psc" Line 686
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: Cannot add a None spell to the actor
stack:
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.AddSpell() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.OnUpdateGameTime() - "dlc1seranalevelingscript.psc" Line 43
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:26PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:34PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.RegisterRadiantQuest() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 836
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.OnStoryScript() - "cr13questscript.psc" Line 21
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed02 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed03 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:06PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed04 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call PlaceAtMe() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 19
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionX() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp2"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionY() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp3"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionZ() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp4"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call SetPosition() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot cast a spell from a None source
stack:
[ (0001C789)].SPELL.RemoteCast() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 21
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] Error: Cannot call Delete() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnUpdate() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 27
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot call HasPerk() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:45PM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property



Any ideas on why this is happening and how I can fix it?

Thanks


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I had Experience installed and running already I guess, and with latest drivers. Yeah I think my FPS drop to 1-3FPS is mod related. I downloaded Lifeshields mod list exactly so idk why it would be an issue there. I will probably have to start from scratch. Is there a way to keep the mods in my Nexus Mod Manager but not have them automatically stay installed in my Skyrim directory?


EDIT: Mojo is correct, I just double checked. Even the mods I have deactivated are present in the game directory.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Sure, when you download a mod file with NMM, it isn't installed into the Skyrim directory until you activate it. So when you deactivate the mod, (Not delete), it will be removed from the game folders, butstill in NMM. Double check, but I'm quite sure that is the case. It still is with mine, (.457 version)


It will not remove but just deactivate only. MO(Mod Manager) is the only one that has a clean skyrim directory.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey everybody. Recently, whilst playing Skyrim (heavily modded of course) I've been getting CTDs whilst in combat. Here's the Papyrus log:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Papyrus Log
> 
> 
> 
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "dlc1scwispwallscript", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "DLC2BenthicLurkerFXSCRIPT", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01022031", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01018802", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Cannot open store for class "MODTimeOfDayScript0", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_getcampinglegal attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_waterdetect attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_clothingmonitor_1_7 attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because (0003BDE9) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is freezing...
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is frozen
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Reverting game...
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because (0003BDE9) is not the right type
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Loading game...
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraMCM", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraMCM referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraScript", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "kahmullocmcm", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type kahmullocmcm referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraAliasScript", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraAliasScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "KahmulLOCinit", missing file?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type KahmulLOCinit referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type KahmulLOCinit in the type table in save
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraAliasScript in the type table in save
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type kahmullocmcm in the type table in save
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraMCM in the type table in save
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraScript in the type table in save
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] VM is thawing...
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM]
> 
> Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is running
> 
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Don't worry about missing or not loaded Files below this!
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM]
> 
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM]
> 
> Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is completed!
> 
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] -> Have Fun & Enjoy <-
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM]
> 
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Frostfall is now performing compatibility checks. Papyrus warnings about missing or
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] unloaded files may follow. This is NORMAL and can be ignored.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 438
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 486
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Imp's More Complex Needs.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 521
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Chesko_LastSeed.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 563
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ScenicCarriages.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 596
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Northborn Fur Hoods.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 618
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2380
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2382
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2384
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2400
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2402
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2404
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2421
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2423
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2425
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "AesirArmor.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 705
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 732
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "KnapsackEnhanced.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 748
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scanning for supported plugins...
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.GameLoaded() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 40
> [AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 73
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scan complete.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 122
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 123
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 124
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 125
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 126
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 127
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 128
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 129
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 130
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 131
> [CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] InitWidgetLoader()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].DualSheathReduxEffect.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "" Line ?
> [None].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnUpdate() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank1 [Perk < (5A08DCAA)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank2 [Perk < (5A08E232)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank3 [Perk < (5A08E234)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank4 [Perk < (5A08E235)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank5 [Perk < (5A08E236)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank1 [Perk < (61002F9F)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank2 [Perk < (61002FA0)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank3 [Perk < (61002FA1)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe GlacialSwimmer [Perk < (61002FA3)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Windbreaker [Perk < (61002FA4)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe WellInsulated [Perk < (61002FA5)>]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Frostfall compatibility check complete.
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Wet and Cold is refreshing itself and searching for addons. Any errors below are harmless.=====
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 261
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is searching for SKSE and SkyUI. Any errors below are harmless.=====
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is finished searching!=====
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 263
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 265
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 273
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 275
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 277
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 377
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "getSnowy.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 438
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel-WinterEdition.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Skyrim Winter Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Running Maintenance ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: SKSE Check Running ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Checking if update is required. (Current Version: 0.990000) ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Versions match. No Update Required! ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Checking for DLC. Any error printed next is harmless. ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Done checking for DLC ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Switching to SKSE Footprints, SKSE Installed ~~~~~
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] =====Wet and Cold is finished refreshing itself and searching for addons!=====
> [02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM]
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: (05005216): has no parent cell or world space.
> stack:
> [ (05005216)].ObjectReference.PlayImpactEffect() - "" Line ?
> [None].footprintsFootstepsScriptHuman.OnAnimationEvent() - "footprintsfootstepsscripthuman.psc" Line 66
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
> stack:
> [ (FF001250)].critterMoth.SplineTranslateTo() - "" Line ?
> [ (FF001250)].critterMoth.OnTranslationComplete() - "critter.psc" Line 686
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: Cannot add a None spell to the actor
> stack:
> [ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.AddSpell() - "" Line ?
> [ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.OnUpdateGameTime() - "dlc1seranalevelingscript.psc" Line 43
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
> stack:
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "" Line ?
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
> [C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
> [C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:26PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
> stack:
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "" Line ?
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
> [C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
> [C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:34PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
> stack:
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "" Line ?
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
> [C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.RegisterRadiantQuest() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 836
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.OnStoryScript() - "cr13questscript.psc" Line 21
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed02 for unspecified reasons.
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed03 for unspecified reasons.
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:06PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed04 for unspecified reasons.
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call PlaceAtMe() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 19
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionX() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp2"
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionY() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp3"
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionZ() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp4"
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call SetPosition() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot cast a spell from a None source
> stack:
> [ (0001C789)].SPELL.RemoteCast() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 21
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] Error: Cannot call Delete() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnUpdate() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 27
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
> stack:
> [ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot call HasPerk() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
> stack:
> [ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:45PM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "" Line ?
> [None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on why this is happening and how I can fix it?
> 
> Thanks


The errors at 9:10:43-46 appear to be referring to a script effecting a missing or unknown object. There are also a slew of errors there when calling the xxxMagicSneak script. My guess is you tried to use an item, or spell, or skill perk of some sort that isn't calling the script correctly, or it's missing. Figure out what it is your character was doing when the crash occurred, if the action/s are associated with a mod or mods, I'd try reinstalling them.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DreamScar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12708732263/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12709018064/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12709021304/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12708741683/


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Beautiful as always. Love seeing your shots.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> The errors at 9:10:43-46 appear to be referring to a script effecting a missing or unknown object. There are also a slew of errors there when calling the xxxMagicSneak script. My guess is you tried to use an item, or spell, or skill perk of some sort that isn't calling the script correctly, or it's missing. Figure out what it is your character was doing when the crash occurred, if the action/s are associated with a mod or mods, I'd try reinstalling them.


Well I've fixed that problem (with this fix and this patch) and have suddenly been presented with a new one. Here's another Papyrus log:



Spoiler: Papyrus Log 2



[02/23/2014 - 11:18:15AM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:15AM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:15AM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:29AM] Cannot open store for class "dlc1scwispwallscript", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:30AM] Cannot open store for class "DLC2BenthicLurkerFXSCRIPT", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01022031", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01018802", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:33AM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:33AM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A4017201) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A4017788) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Cannot open store for class "MODTimeOfDayScript0", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_getcampinglegal attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_clothingmonitor_1_7 attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_waterdetect attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (87003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] VM is freezing...
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] VM is frozen
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Reverting game...
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A4017201) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A4017788) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (87003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Loading game...
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraMCM", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraMCM referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraScript", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "kahmullocmcm", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type kahmullocmcm referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraAliasScript", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraAliasScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "KahmulLOCinit", missing file?
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type KahmulLOCinit referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type KahmulLOCinit in the type table in save
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraAliasScript in the type table in save
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type kahmullocmcm in the type table in save
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraMCM in the type table in save
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraScript in the type table in save
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] VM is thawing...
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is running -------------------------------
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Don't worry about missing or not loaded Files below this! 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ---------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is completed! ----------------------------
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] -> Have Fun & Enjoy <- 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Frostfall is now performing compatibility checks. Papyrus warnings about missing or 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] unloaded files may follow. This is NORMAL and can be ignored. 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 438
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 486
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Imp's More Complex Needs.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 521
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Chesko_LastSeed.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 563
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "ScenicCarriages.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 596
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Northborn Fur Hoods.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 618
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2380
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2382
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2384
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2400
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2402
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2404
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2421
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2423
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2425
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "AesirArmor.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 705
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 732
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "KnapsackEnhanced.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 748
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 122
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 123
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 124
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 125
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 126
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 127
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 128
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 129
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 130
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 131
[CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.GameLoaded() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 40
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 73
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scan complete.
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] InitWidgetLoader()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank1 [Perk < (5A08DCAA)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank2 [Perk < (5A08E232)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank3 [Perk < (5A08E234)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank4 [Perk < (5A08E235)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank5 [Perk < (5A08E236)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank1 [Perk < (65002F9F)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank2 [Perk < (65002FA0)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank3 [Perk < (65002FA1)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe GlacialSwimmer [Perk < (65002FA3)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Windbreaker [Perk < (65002FA4)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe WellInsulated [Perk < (65002FA5)>]
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Frostfall compatibility check complete. 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] =====Wet and Cold is refreshing itself and searching for addons. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 261
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 263
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 265
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 273
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 275
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 277
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 377
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] =====Shooting Stars is searching for SKSE and SkyUI. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "getSnowy.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 438
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] =====Shooting Stars is finished searching!=====
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel-WinterEdition.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Skyrim Winter Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Running Maintenance ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: SKSE Check Running ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Checking if update is required. (Current Version: 0.990000) ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Versions match. No Update Required! ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Checking for DLC. Any error printed next is harmless. ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Done checking for DLC ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Switching to SKSE Footprints, SKSE Installed ~~~~~
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:24AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:24AM] =====Wet and Cold is finished refreshing itself and searching for addons!=====
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:24AM] 
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:41AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnUpdate() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:42AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.TranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 263
[02/23/2014 - 11:19:42AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (1400927E)].enb_ReferenceFollowScript.TranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 332
[02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Cannot add a None spell to the actor
stack:
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.AddSpell() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.OnUpdateGameTime() - "dlc1seranalevelingscript.psc" Line 43
[02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.TranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 263
[02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (1400927B)].enb_ReferenceFollowScript.TranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 270
[02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (1400927E)].enb_ReferenceFollowScript.TranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 332
[02/23/2014 - 11:21:21AM] Error: (B9000D65): Cannot find a None form.
stack:
[ (B9000D65)].FormList.Find() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 438
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:21:21AM] Error: Cannot unequip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.UnequipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnAnimationEvent() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:21:22AM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:21:22AM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:21:59AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/23/2014 - 11:21:59AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:00AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:00AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:00AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:14AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:15AM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
stack:
[ (03002B74)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.EquipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
[Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:15AM] Error: Cannot unequip a None item
stack:
[ (03002B74)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.UnequipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnAnimationEvent() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:15AM] Error: (B9000D68): Cannot find a None form.
stack:
[ (B9000D68)].FormList.Find() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipArmor() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 504
[Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:28AM] Error: (FF000937): does not have 3d and cannot have an effect shader played on it.
stack:
[ (000EA8FF)].EffectShader.Play() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].magiceffectshadersonendscript.OnEffectFinish() - "magicEffectShadersOnEndScript.psc" Line 32
[02/23/2014 - 11:22:33AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
[02/23/2014 - 11:24:29AM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/23/2014 - 11:24:36AM] Error: Cannot unequip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.UnequipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnAnimationEvent() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?



Any ideas?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always. Love seeing your shots.


thanks


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Well I've fixed that problem (with this fix and this patch) and have suddenly been presented with a new one. Here's another Papyrus log:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Papyrus Log 2
> 
> 
> 
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:15AM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:15AM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:15AM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:29AM] Cannot open store for class "dlc1scwispwallscript", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:30AM] Cannot open store for class "DLC2BenthicLurkerFXSCRIPT", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01022031", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01018802", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:31AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:33AM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:33AM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A4017201) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A4017788) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Cannot open store for class "MODTimeOfDayScript0", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:35AM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_getcampinglegal attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_clothingmonitor_1_7 attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_waterdetect attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:47AM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (87003DEF) cannot be bound because (0003BDE9) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] VM is freezing...
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] VM is frozen
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Reverting game...
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A400C515) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A4017201) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A4017788) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (87003DEF) cannot be bound because (0003BDE9) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
> [02/23/2014 - 11:18:48AM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Loading game...
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraMCM", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraMCM referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraScript", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "kahmullocmcm", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type kahmullocmcm referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraAliasScript", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraAliasScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] Cannot open store for class "KahmulLOCinit", missing file?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Unable to get type KahmulLOCinit referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type KahmulLOCinit in the type table in save
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraAliasScript in the type table in save
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type kahmullocmcm in the type table in save
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraMCM in the type table in save
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:10AM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraScript in the type table in save
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] VM is thawing...
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM]
> 
> Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is running
> 
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Don't worry about missing or not loaded Files below this!
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM]
> 
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM]
> 
> Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is completed!
> 
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] -> Have Fun & Enjoy <-
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM]
> 
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Frostfall is now performing compatibility checks. Papyrus warnings about missing or
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] unloaded files may follow. This is NORMAL and can be ignored.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 438
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 486
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Imp's More Complex Needs.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 521
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Chesko_LastSeed.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 563
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "ScenicCarriages.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 596
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Northborn Fur Hoods.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 618
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2380
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2382
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2384
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2400
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2402
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2404
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2421
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2423
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2425
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "AesirArmor.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 705
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 732
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:11AM] Error: File "KnapsackEnhanced.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 748
> [alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 122
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 123
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 124
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 125
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 126
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 127
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 128
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 129
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 130
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 131
> [CH (7F020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scanning for supported plugins...
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.GameLoaded() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 40
> [AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 73
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scan complete.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
> .huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
> [GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
> [alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (96000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] InitWidgetLoader()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank1 [Perk < (5A08DCAA)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank2 [Perk < (5A08E232)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank3 [Perk < (5A08E234)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank4 [Perk < (5A08E235)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank5 [Perk < (5A08E236)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank1 [Perk < (65002F9F)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank2 [Perk < (65002FA0)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank3 [Perk < (65002FA1)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe GlacialSwimmer [Perk < (65002FA3)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe Windbreaker [Perk < (65002FA4)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] SkyRe WellInsulated [Perk < (65002FA5)>]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] Frostfall compatibility check complete.
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:12AM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] =====Wet and Cold is refreshing itself and searching for addons. Any errors below are harmless.=====
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 261
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 263
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 265
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 273
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 275
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 277
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 377
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] =====Shooting Stars is searching for SKSE and SkyUI. Any errors below are harmless.=====
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "getSnowy.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 438
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] =====Shooting Stars is finished searching!=====
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel-WinterEdition.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] Error: File "Skyrim Winter Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
> stack:
> .Game.GetFormFromFile() - "" Line ?
> [_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
> [alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:13AM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Running Maintenance ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: SKSE Check Running ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Checking if update is required. (Current Version: 0.990000) ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Versions match. No Update Required! ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Checking for DLC. Any error printed next is harmless. ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Done checking for DLC ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:14AM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Switching to SKSE Footprints, SKSE Installed ~~~~~
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:24AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:24AM] =====Wet and Cold is finished refreshing itself and searching for addons!=====
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:24AM]
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:41AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].DualSheathReduxEffect.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "" Line ?
> [None].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnUpdate() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:42AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
> stack:
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.TranslateTo() - "" Line ?
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 263
> [02/23/2014 - 11:19:42AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
> stack:
> [ (1400927E)].enb_ReferenceFollowScript.TranslateTo() - "" Line ?
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 332
> [02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Cannot add a None spell to the actor
> stack:
> [ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.AddSpell() - "" Line ?
> [ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.OnUpdateGameTime() - "dlc1seranalevelingscript.psc" Line 43
> [02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
> stack:
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "" Line ?
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
> [C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
> [C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
> [02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
> stack:
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.TranslateTo() - "" Line ?
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 263
> [02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
> stack:
> [ (1400927B)].enb_ReferenceFollowScript.TranslateTo() - "" Line ?
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 270
> [02/23/2014 - 11:20:05AM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
> stack:
> [ (1400927E)].enb_ReferenceFollowScript.TranslateTo() - "" Line ?
> [ (14007784)].enb_TriggerScript.OnUpdate() - "enb_triggerscript.psc" Line 332
> [02/23/2014 - 11:21:21AM] Error: (B9000D65): Cannot find a None form.
> stack:
> [ (B9000D65)].FormList.Find() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 438
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:21:21AM] Error: Cannot unequip a None item
> stack:
> [ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.UnequipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnAnimationEvent() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:21:22AM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
> stack:
> [ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:21:22AM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
> stack:
> [ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:21:59AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/23/2014 - 11:21:59AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:00AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:00AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:00AM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:14AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "" Line ?
> [None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:15AM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
> stack:
> [ (03002B74)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.EquipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
> [Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:15AM] Error: Cannot unequip a None item
> stack:
> [ (03002B74)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.UnequipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnAnimationEvent() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:15AM] Error: (B9000D68): Cannot find a None form.
> stack:
> [ (B9000D68)].FormList.Find() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipArmor() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 504
> [Active effect 3 on (03002B74)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:28AM] Error: (FF000937): does not have 3d and cannot have an effect shader played on it.
> stack:
> [ (000EA8FF)].EffectShader.Play() - "" Line ?
> [None].magiceffectshadersonendscript.OnEffectFinish() - "magicEffectShadersOnEndScript.psc" Line 32
> [02/23/2014 - 11:22:33AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "" Line ?
> [None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
> [02/23/2014 - 11:24:29AM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
> stack:
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "" Line ?
> [CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
> [C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
> [C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
> [02/23/2014 - 11:24:36AM] Error: Cannot unequip a None item
> stack:
> [ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.UnequipItem() - "" Line ?
> [Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnAnimationEvent() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


What is the new problem specifically? It doesn't look like a CTD in this case, so a bit of specification could help identifying the problem.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> What is the new problem specifically? It doesn't look like a CTD in this case, so a bit of specification could help identifying the problem.


It's still a CTD in the same situation. I've tried uninstalling Dual Sheath Redux and Drop Lit Torches but to no avail.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> It's still a CTD in the same situation. I've tried uninstalling Dual Sheath Redux and Drop Lit Torches but to no avail.


At this point, it appears that your CTD is not in fact being caused by any one specific script error, which means it could be a number of things. Including a mod that errors with numerous scripts, which independently aren't so problematic, but combined can cause CTD. Unfortunately, they only label script calls, rather than the mod calling it.

Are you using either this or this? If not, make sure you have a patch for all the needed mods and check to see if the problem persists.

Second, I would add these lines to your SKSE.ini (Create one if it doesn't already exist). The General code is nothing more than a purge cell buffer command. The Debug code will initiate an SKSE log similar to the Papyrus, as well as create a dump file. You can post the log here, but you will want to check the dump file. It's possible this log won't tell you anything different. This log and dump file will be located in MyDocuments/Skyrim/SKSE. It will be titled SKSE.txt or similar. In order to view the dump file, you will need the debugging tools that come with Windows SDK (for your OS). It will be on your OS cd, or you can download it from Microsoft.

[General]
ClearInvalidRegistrations=1
[Debug]
WriteMinidumps=1


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone know a specific mod that might be causing a bug in the "Before The Storm" quest line? When I go to Dragonsreach to talk to the Jarl, both he and his bodyguard have "Press A to talk" or whatever, but pressing A does nothing. I can't actually talk to either of them.

I have a ton of mods installed, so going through them all would be painful. If anyone has any ideas I would love you.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> It's still a CTD in the same situation. I've tried uninstalling Dual Sheath Redux and Drop Lit Torches but to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it appears that your CTD is not in fact being caused by any one specific script error, which means it could be a number of things. Including a mod that errors with numerous scripts, which independently aren't so problematic, but combined can cause CTD. Unfortunately, they only label script calls, rather than the mod calling it.
> 
> Are you using either this or this? If not, make sure you have a patch for all the needed mods and check to see if the problem persists.
> 
> Second, I would add these lines to your SKSE.ini (Create one if it doesn't already exist). The General code is nothing more than a purge cell buffer command. The Debug code will initiate an SKSE log similar to the Papyrus, as well as create a dump file. You can post the log here, but you will want to check the dump file. It's possible this log won't tell you anything different. This log and dump file will be located in MyDocuments/Skyrim/SKSE. It will be titled SKSE.txt or similar. In order to view the dump file, you will need the debugging tools that come with Windows SDK (for your OS). It will be on your OS cd, or you can download it from Microsoft.
> 
> [General]
> ClearInvalidRegistrations=1
> [Debug]
> WriteMinidumps=1
Click to expand...

I tried the first part (changed from Balbor and Steelsouls' patches to the first of those two) but no cigar. Where should I create the SKSE.ini?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I tried the first part (changed from Balbor and Steelsouls' patches to the first of those two) but no cigar. Where should I create the SKSE.ini?


That should go into your Steam/.../.../skyrim/data/skse folder or equivalent.

Just create the .ini file and call it SKSE


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> That should go into your Steam/.../.../skyrim/data/skse folder or equivalent.
> 
> Just create the .ini file and call it SKSE


And if you are truly unsure they have on the Nexus a mod to do it for you.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone know a specific mod that might be causing a bug in the "Before The Storm" quest line? When I go to Dragonsreach to talk to the Jarl, both he and his bodyguard have "Press A to talk" or whatever, but pressing A does nothing. I can't actually talk to either of them.
> 
> I have a ton of mods installed, so going through them all would be painful. If anyone has any ideas I would love you.


There are a few. Alternative start comes to mind, (older versions).You can paste a spoiler with a list of your mods, (Wrye Bash for best viewing compatibility on here) or try the console command to "Complete" the quest or quests prior to that point. They wont say a word to you because the game fails to recognize you are on that quest point. because the subsequent quest stages haven't been marked as completed.


----------



## Ichiroku

Here's some from yesterday.


----------



## Tagkaman

OK, for some reason I can't seem to be able to install the windows SDK (it keeps failing) so here is the SKSE log:



Spoiler: SKSE Log



SKSE runtime: initialize (version = 1.6.16 09200000 01CF31228275A35E, os = 6.1 (7601))
imagebase = 00400000
runtime root = J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\
config path = J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\skse.ini
minidumps enabled
old exception filter = 00F68A0F
plugin directory = J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\
checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\CellStabilizer.dll
plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\CellStabilizer.dll (00000001 Player Physics 00000001) loaded correctly
checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\DCF_plugin.dll
plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\DCF_plugin.dll (00000001 DCF_plugin 00000004) loaded correctly
checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\Fuz Ro D'oh.dll
plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\Fuz Ro D'oh.dll (00000001 Fuz Ro D'oh 06018195) loaded correctly
checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll
plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll (00000001 SKSE_Elys_AltF4 01000000) loaded correctly
checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll
plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll (00000001 SKSE_Elys_Uncapper 010F0020) loaded correctly
checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\nioverride.dll
plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\nioverride.dll (00000001 nioverride 00000002) loaded correctly
init complete
hooked dinput
SetUnhandledExceptionFilter_Hook: 00CAC8A0
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Chesko_Frostfall_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\mintylightningmod_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Auto Unequip Ammo_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\WetandCold_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\RaceMenu_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\RaceMenuPlugin_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\SkyUI_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\DeadlyDragons_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Convenient Horses_ENGLISH.txt...
Reading translations from Interface\Translations\RealisticNeedsandDiseases_ENGLISH.txt...
save name is Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11
full save path: C:\Users\Alex\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Saves\\Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11.skse
cleared save path
save name is Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11
full save path: C:\Users\Alex\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Saves\\Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11.skse
loading co-save
Loading mod list:
(0 -> 0) Skyrim.esm
(1 -> 1) Update.esm
(2 -> 2) Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
(3 -> 3) Dawnguard.esm
(4 -> 4) Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
(5 -> 5) HearthFires.esm
(6 -> 6) Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
(7 -> 7) Dragonborn.esm
(8 -> 8) Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
(9 -> 9) Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
(10 -> 10) Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
(11 -> 11) SPIKE.esm
(12 -> 12) RelightingSkyrim.esp
(13 -> 13) Relighting Skyrim - Update.esp
(14 -> 14) Relighting Skyrim - Dawnguard.esp
(15 -> 15) Relighting Skyrim - HearthFire.esp
(16 -> 16) Relighting Skyrim - Dragonborn.esp
(17 -> 17) Weapons & Armor Fixes_Remade.esp
(18 -> 18) Chesko_Frostfall.esp
(19 -> 19) ENB Snow FX.esp
(20 -> 20) enb_reference.esp
(21 -> 21) Rainbows.esp
(22 -> 22) RevampedExteriorFog.esp
(23 -> 23) ADS.esp
(24 -> 24) AOS.esp
(25 -> 25) Clanking Armor.esp
(26 -> 26) DragonShoutVoice.esp
(27 -> 27) IHSS.esp
(28 -> 28) Improved Combat Sounds v2.2.esp
(29 -> 29) AOS_ICS Patch.esp
(30 -> 30) randomthunder.esp
(31 -> 31) Blackout_Skyrim.esp
(32 -> 32) mintylightningmod.esp
(33 -> 33) StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
(34 -> 34) StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
(35 -> 35) StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
(36 -> 36) TradeBarter.esp
(37 -> 37) 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_LowRes.esp
(38 -> 38) Ars Metallica.esp
(39 -> 39) Ars Metallica - Dawnguard.esp
(40 -> 40) Ars Metallica - Hearthfire.esp
(41 -> 41) Ars Metallica - Dragonborn.esp
(42 -> 42) Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
(43 -> 43) BirdsHFclean.esp
(44 -> 44) Bring Out Your Dead.esp
(45 -> 45) ClamsDropPearls.esp
(46 -> 46) Dead Body Collision.esp
(47 -> 47) DD_Dawnguard Additions.esp
(48 -> 48) DD_Dragonborn Additions.esp
(49 -> 50) fFastTravelSpeedMult_4.esp
(50 -> 51) Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RCRN Classic.esp
(51 -> 52) manny Lantern Caretakers.esp
(52 -> 53) More Salt Please.esp
(53 -> 54) More Salt Please - Dragonborn addon.esp
(54 -> 55) Moss Rocks.esp
(55 -> 56) ORM-Arvak.esp
(56 -> 57) PilgrimsDelight.esp
(57 -> 58) Point The Way.esp
(58 -> 59) RabbitsPlus.esp
(59 -> 60) Radiant and Unique Potions Poisons and Booze.esp
(60 -> 61) ShootingStars.esp
(61 -> 62) Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
(62 -> 63) SkyrimImprovedPuddles-DG-HF-DB.esp
(63 -> 64) SMDropLitTorch.esp
(64 -> 65) Traps Make Noise.esp
(65 -> 66) Traps Are Dangerous.esp
(66 -> 67) WetandCold.esp
(67 -> 68) WetandCold - Ashes.esp
(68 -> 69) Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
(69 -> 70) DYNAVISION Dynamic Depth of Field.esp
(70 -> 71) Footprints.esp
(71 -> 72) Footprints - Ash.esp
(72 -> 73) RaceMenu.esp
(73 -> 74) RaceMenuPlugin.esp
(74 -> 75) vAutosaveManager.esp
(75 -> 76) SkyUI.esp
(76 -> 77) iHUD.esp
(77 -> 78) LessIntrusiveHUD.esp
(78 -> 79) daedric_phelm.esp
(79 -> 255) DragonbornArmorFix.esp
(80 -> 80) Elemental Staves.esp
(81 -> 81) ExplosiveBoltsVisualized.esp
(82 -> 82) imp_helm.esp
(83 -> 83) imp_helm_imp.esp
(84 -> 84) imp_helm_dawn.esp
(85 -> 85) imp_help_dbrn.esp
(86 -> 86) imp_guard_helm.esp
(87 -> 87) Lock Overhaul.esp
(88 -> 88) DeadlyDragons.esp
(89 -> 89) SkyRe_Main.esp
(90 -> 90) SkyRe_Main_Fix.esp
(91 -> 91) SkyRe Script Fix v1.2.esp
(92 -> 92) SkyRe_Combat.esp
(93 -> 255) SkyRe_CraftingFix.esp
(94 -> 93) SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
(95 -> 94) SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
(96 -> 95) SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
(97 -> 96) SkyRe_EnemyScaling_Fix.esp
(98 -> 97) SkyRe_StandingStones.esp
(99 -> 98) SkyRe_StandingStones_Fix.esp
(100 -> 99) SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
(101 -> 101) AOS_SkyRe Patch.esp
(102 -> 102) Gildergreen Regrown.esp
(103 -> 103) Run For Your Lives.esp
(104 -> 104) When Vampires Attack.esp
(105 -> 105) The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp
(106 -> 106) SkyrimCoinReplacerRedux.esp
(107 -> 107) Appropriately Attired Jarls Redux.esp
(108 -> 108) BetterQuestObjectives.esp
(109 -> 109) BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
(110 -> 110) BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp
(111 -> 111) BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp
(112 -> 112) BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp
(113 -> 113) BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp
(114 -> 114) BlockSparkles.esp
(115 -> 115) AOS_BlockSparkles Patch.esp
(116 -> 116) Distant DetailHF.esp
(117 -> 117) DiversePriests.esp
(118 -> 118) DiversePriests_BringOutYourDeadPatch.esp
(119 -> 119) dynamic fires.esp
(120 -> 120) FSS-No pause between lines.esp
(121 -> 121) Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
(122 -> 122) masser Size x0.5.esp
(123 -> 123) Proper Aiming.esp
(124 -> 124) SkyFalls Plus SkyMills - All DLC.esp
(125 -> 125) secunda Size x0.5.esp
(126 -> 126) Convenient Horses.esp
(127 -> 127) dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
(128 -> 128) dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
(129 -> 129) AOS_EBT Patch.esp
(130 -> 130) TheChoiceIsYours.esp
(131 -> 131) TheChoiceIsYours_Dawnguard.esp
(132 -> 132) BetterQuestObjectives-TheChoiceIsYoursPatch.esp
(133 -> 133) Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge.esp
(134 -> 134) aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
(135 -> 135) BetterQuestObjectives-AMBSkyforgePatch.esp
(136 -> 136) Chesko_Step418_SN.esp
(137 -> 137) Oblivion Gates v3 without Markers - Skyrim + Dawnguard DLC.esp
(138 -> 138) SoS - The Dungeons.esp
(139 -> 139) SoS - The Wilds.esp
(140 -> 140) SoS - Civilization.esp
(141 -> 141) AOS_SoS-Wilds Patch.esp
(142 -> 142) AOS_SoS-Civ Patch.esp
(143 -> 143) RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
(144 -> 144) RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
(145 -> 145) RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
(146 -> 146) RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
(147 -> 147) RND_USKP-Patch.esp
(148 -> 148) Disease Descriptions_RND Compatibile.esp
(149 -> 149) Predator Vision.esp
(150 -> 150) DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
(151 -> 151) AOS_DSI Patch.esp
(152 -> 152) Better Stealth AI for Followers.esp
(153 -> 153) Acquisitive Soul Gems.esp
(154 -> 154) Soul Gems Differ - E.esp
(155 -> 155) dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
(156 -> 156) Beards.esp
(157 -> 157) Brows.esp
(158 -> 158) Slightly Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
(159 -> 159) SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp
(160 -> 160) moveitLWT.esp
(161 -> 161) NonEssentialChildren.esp
(162 -> 162) BetterQuestObjectives-NECPatch.esp
(163 -> 163) AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp
(164 -> 164) dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
(165 -> 165) SkyRe_Races.esp
(166 -> 166) SkyRe_Races_Fix.esp
(167 -> 167) rcrnShaders.esp
(168 -> 168) RCRNdgdb.esp
(169 -> 169) RCRNvolumetric.esp
(170 -> 170) SoS - The Dungeons-PatchRCRN.esp
(171 -> 171) SoS - The Wilds-PatchRCRN.esp
(172 -> 172) SoS - Civilization-PatchRCRN.esp
(173 -> 173) DawnguardRuneWeaponsFXSReplacer.esp
(174 -> 174) WATER.esp
(175 -> 175) WATER Plants.esp
(176 -> 176) WATER DG.esp
(177 -> 177) WATER DB Waves.esp
(178 -> 178) AOS_ADS Patch.esp
(179 -> 179) DiversePriests_ConsistentOlderPeoplePatch.esp
(180 -> 180) AOS_WetandCold Patch.esp
(181 -> 255) Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 1.esp
(182 -> 255) warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp
(183 -> 255) Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp
(184 -> 182) ReProccer.esp
(185 -> 255) ReProccerNONPLAYERfix.esp
(186 -> 255) ReProccerDragonborn.esp
(187 -> 184) RND_AnimalLoot.esp
(188 -> 185) STEP Core Patch.esp
(189 -> 186) STEP SoS Patch.esp
Loading menu open/close event registrations...
Loading key input event registrations...
Loading control input event registrations...
Loading mod callback event registrations...
Loading crosshair ref event registrations...
Loading camera event registrations...
Loading actor action event registrations...
cleared save path
WidgetLoader.as: setRootPath(a_path = exported/)
WidgetLoader.as: loadWidget(a_widgetID = 4, a_widgetSource = skyui/activeeffects.swf)
Skyrim has crashed. A minidump containing debugging information is being written to C:\Users\Alex\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\SKSE\Crashdumps\2014-02-24_05.37.30.dmp.
Minidump written.



and attached is the dump file.

SKSECrashDumpTagkaman.zip 86k .zip file


Thanks for the continuing help. Hopefully this will solve something.


----------



## Boinz




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Anoxy

Which ENB are you rocking ASO7?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Which ENB are you rocking ASO7?


Custom one, not released.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> OK, for some reason I can't seem to be able to install the windows SDK (it keeps failing) so here is the SKSE log:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SKSE Log
> 
> 
> 
> SKSE runtime: initialize (version = 1.6.16 09200000 01CF31228275A35E, os = 6.1 (7601))
> imagebase = 00400000
> runtime root = J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\
> config path = J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\skse.ini
> minidumps enabled
> old exception filter = 00F68A0F
> plugin directory = J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\
> checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\CellStabilizer.dll
> plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\CellStabilizer.dll (00000001 Player Physics 00000001) loaded correctly
> checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\DCF_plugin.dll
> plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\DCF_plugin.dll (00000001 DCF_plugin 00000004) loaded correctly
> checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\Fuz Ro D'oh.dll
> plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\Fuz Ro D'oh.dll (00000001 Fuz Ro D'oh 06018195) loaded correctly
> checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll
> plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll (00000001 SKSE_Elys_AltF4 01000000) loaded correctly
> checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll
> plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll (00000001 SKSE_Elys_Uncapper 010F0020) loaded correctly
> checking plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\nioverride.dll
> plugin J:\The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\Data\SKSE\Plugins\\nioverride.dll (00000001 nioverride 00000002) loaded correctly
> init complete
> hooked dinput
> SetUnhandledExceptionFilter_Hook: 00CAC8A0
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Chesko_Frostfall_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\mintylightningmod_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Auto Unequip Ammo_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\WetandCold_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\RaceMenu_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\RaceMenuPlugin_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\SkyUI_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\DeadlyDragons_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\Convenient Horses_ENGLISH.txt...
> Reading translations from Interface\Translations\RealisticNeedsandDiseases_ENGLISH.txt...
> save name is Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11
> full save path: C:\Users\Alex\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Saves\\Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11.skse
> cleared save path
> save name is Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11
> full save path: C:\Users\Alex\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Saves\\Save 440 - Antemark Skyrim 50.48.11.skse
> loading co-save
> Loading mod list:
> (0 -> 0) Skyrim.esm
> (1 -> 1) Update.esm
> (2 -> 2) Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> (3 -> 3) Dawnguard.esm
> (4 -> 4) Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> (5 -> 5) HearthFires.esm
> (6 -> 6) Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> (7 -> 7) Dragonborn.esm
> (8 -> 8) Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> (9 -> 9) Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> (10 -> 10) Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> (11 -> 11) SPIKE.esm
> (12 -> 12) RelightingSkyrim.esp
> (13 -> 13) Relighting Skyrim - Update.esp
> (14 -> 14) Relighting Skyrim - Dawnguard.esp
> (15 -> 15) Relighting Skyrim - HearthFire.esp
> (16 -> 16) Relighting Skyrim - Dragonborn.esp
> (17 -> 17) Weapons & Armor Fixes_Remade.esp
> (18 -> 18) Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> (19 -> 19) ENB Snow FX.esp
> (20 -> 20) enb_reference.esp
> (21 -> 21) Rainbows.esp
> (22 -> 22) RevampedExteriorFog.esp
> (23 -> 23) ADS.esp
> (24 -> 24) AOS.esp
> (25 -> 25) Clanking Armor.esp
> (26 -> 26) DragonShoutVoice.esp
> (27 -> 27) IHSS.esp
> (28 -> 28) Improved Combat Sounds v2.2.esp
> (29 -> 29) AOS_ICS Patch.esp
> (30 -> 30) randomthunder.esp
> (31 -> 31) Blackout_Skyrim.esp
> (32 -> 32) mintylightningmod.esp
> (33 -> 33) StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> (34 -> 34) StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> (35 -> 35) StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
> (36 -> 36) TradeBarter.esp
> (37 -> 37) 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_LowRes.esp
> (38 -> 38) Ars Metallica.esp
> (39 -> 39) Ars Metallica - Dawnguard.esp
> (40 -> 40) Ars Metallica - Hearthfire.esp
> (41 -> 41) Ars Metallica - Dragonborn.esp
> (42 -> 42) Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> (43 -> 43) BirdsHFclean.esp
> (44 -> 44) Bring Out Your Dead.esp
> (45 -> 45) ClamsDropPearls.esp
> (46 -> 46) Dead Body Collision.esp
> (47 -> 47) DD_Dawnguard Additions.esp
> (48 -> 48) DD_Dragonborn Additions.esp
> (49 -> 50) fFastTravelSpeedMult_4.esp
> (50 -> 51) Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RCRN Classic.esp
> (51 -> 52) manny Lantern Caretakers.esp
> (52 -> 53) More Salt Please.esp
> (53 -> 54) More Salt Please - Dragonborn addon.esp
> (54 -> 55) Moss Rocks.esp
> (55 -> 56) ORM-Arvak.esp
> (56 -> 57) PilgrimsDelight.esp
> (57 -> 58) Point The Way.esp
> (58 -> 59) RabbitsPlus.esp
> (59 -> 60) Radiant and Unique Potions Poisons and Booze.esp
> (60 -> 61) ShootingStars.esp
> (61 -> 62) Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> (62 -> 63) SkyrimImprovedPuddles-DG-HF-DB.esp
> (63 -> 64) SMDropLitTorch.esp
> (64 -> 65) Traps Make Noise.esp
> (65 -> 66) Traps Are Dangerous.esp
> (66 -> 67) WetandCold.esp
> (67 -> 68) WetandCold - Ashes.esp
> (68 -> 69) Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> (69 -> 70) DYNAVISION Dynamic Depth of Field.esp
> (70 -> 71) Footprints.esp
> (71 -> 72) Footprints - Ash.esp
> (72 -> 73) RaceMenu.esp
> (73 -> 74) RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> (74 -> 75) vAutosaveManager.esp
> (75 -> 76) SkyUI.esp
> (76 -> 77) iHUD.esp
> (77 -> 78) LessIntrusiveHUD.esp
> (78 -> 79) daedric_phelm.esp
> (79 -> 255) DragonbornArmorFix.esp
> (80 -> 80) Elemental Staves.esp
> (81 -> 81) ExplosiveBoltsVisualized.esp
> (82 -> 82) imp_helm.esp
> (83 -> 83) imp_helm_imp.esp
> (84 -> 84) imp_helm_dawn.esp
> (85 -> 85) imp_help_dbrn.esp
> (86 -> 86) imp_guard_helm.esp
> (87 -> 87) Lock Overhaul.esp
> (88 -> 88) DeadlyDragons.esp
> (89 -> 89) SkyRe_Main.esp
> (90 -> 90) SkyRe_Main_Fix.esp
> (91 -> 91) SkyRe Script Fix v1.2.esp
> (92 -> 92) SkyRe_Combat.esp
> (93 -> 255) SkyRe_CraftingFix.esp
> (94 -> 93) SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> (95 -> 94) SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> (96 -> 95) SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> (97 -> 96) SkyRe_EnemyScaling_Fix.esp
> (98 -> 97) SkyRe_StandingStones.esp
> (99 -> 98) SkyRe_StandingStones_Fix.esp
> (100 -> 99) SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
> (101 -> 101) AOS_SkyRe Patch.esp
> (102 -> 102) Gildergreen Regrown.esp
> (103 -> 103) Run For Your Lives.esp
> (104 -> 104) When Vampires Attack.esp
> (105 -> 105) The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp
> (106 -> 106) SkyrimCoinReplacerRedux.esp
> (107 -> 107) Appropriately Attired Jarls Redux.esp
> (108 -> 108) BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> (109 -> 109) BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
> (110 -> 110) BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp
> (111 -> 111) BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp
> (112 -> 112) BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp
> (113 -> 113) BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp
> (114 -> 114) BlockSparkles.esp
> (115 -> 115) AOS_BlockSparkles Patch.esp
> (116 -> 116) Distant DetailHF.esp
> (117 -> 117) DiversePriests.esp
> (118 -> 118) DiversePriests_BringOutYourDeadPatch.esp
> (119 -> 119) dynamic fires.esp
> (120 -> 120) FSS-No pause between lines.esp
> (121 -> 121) Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
> (122 -> 122) masser Size x0.5.esp
> (123 -> 123) Proper Aiming.esp
> (124 -> 124) SkyFalls Plus SkyMills - All DLC.esp
> (125 -> 125) secunda Size x0.5.esp
> (126 -> 126) Convenient Horses.esp
> (127 -> 127) dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> (128 -> 128) dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> (129 -> 129) AOS_EBT Patch.esp
> (130 -> 130) TheChoiceIsYours.esp
> (131 -> 131) TheChoiceIsYours_Dawnguard.esp
> (132 -> 132) BetterQuestObjectives-TheChoiceIsYoursPatch.esp
> (133 -> 133) Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge.esp
> (134 -> 134) aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
> (135 -> 135) BetterQuestObjectives-AMBSkyforgePatch.esp
> (136 -> 136) Chesko_Step418_SN.esp
> (137 -> 137) Oblivion Gates v3 without Markers - Skyrim + Dawnguard DLC.esp
> (138 -> 138) SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> (139 -> 139) SoS - The Wilds.esp
> (140 -> 140) SoS - Civilization.esp
> (141 -> 141) AOS_SoS-Wilds Patch.esp
> (142 -> 142) AOS_SoS-Civ Patch.esp
> (143 -> 143) RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
> (144 -> 144) RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> (145 -> 145) RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
> (146 -> 146) RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> (147 -> 147) RND_USKP-Patch.esp
> (148 -> 148) Disease Descriptions_RND Compatibile.esp
> (149 -> 149) Predator Vision.esp
> (150 -> 150) DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
> (151 -> 151) AOS_DSI Patch.esp
> (152 -> 152) Better Stealth AI for Followers.esp
> (153 -> 153) Acquisitive Soul Gems.esp
> (154 -> 154) Soul Gems Differ - E.esp
> (155 -> 155) dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
> (156 -> 156) Beards.esp
> (157 -> 157) Brows.esp
> (158 -> 158) Slightly Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
> (159 -> 159) SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp
> (160 -> 160) moveitLWT.esp
> (161 -> 161) NonEssentialChildren.esp
> (162 -> 162) BetterQuestObjectives-NECPatch.esp
> (163 -> 163) AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp
> (164 -> 164) dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> (165 -> 165) SkyRe_Races.esp
> (166 -> 166) SkyRe_Races_Fix.esp
> (167 -> 167) rcrnShaders.esp
> (168 -> 168) RCRNdgdb.esp
> (169 -> 169) RCRNvolumetric.esp
> (170 -> 170) SoS - The Dungeons-PatchRCRN.esp
> (171 -> 171) SoS - The Wilds-PatchRCRN.esp
> (172 -> 172) SoS - Civilization-PatchRCRN.esp
> (173 -> 173) DawnguardRuneWeaponsFXSReplacer.esp
> (174 -> 174) WATER.esp
> (175 -> 175) WATER Plants.esp
> (176 -> 176) WATER DG.esp
> (177 -> 177) WATER DB Waves.esp
> (178 -> 178) AOS_ADS Patch.esp
> (179 -> 179) DiversePriests_ConsistentOlderPeoplePatch.esp
> (180 -> 180) AOS_WetandCold Patch.esp
> (181 -> 255) Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 1.esp
> (182 -> 255) warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp
> (183 -> 255) Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp
> (184 -> 182) ReProccer.esp
> (185 -> 255) ReProccerNONPLAYERfix.esp
> (186 -> 255) ReProccerDragonborn.esp
> (187 -> 184) RND_AnimalLoot.esp
> (188 -> 185) STEP Core Patch.esp
> (189 -> 186) STEP SoS Patch.esp
> Loading menu open/close event registrations...
> Loading key input event registrations...
> Loading control input event registrations...
> Loading mod callback event registrations...
> Loading crosshair ref event registrations...
> Loading camera event registrations...
> Loading actor action event registrations...
> cleared save path
> WidgetLoader.as: setRootPath(a_path = exported/)
> WidgetLoader.as: loadWidget(a_widgetID = 4, a_widgetSource = skyui/activeeffects.swf)
> Skyrim has crashed. A minidump containing debugging information is being written to C:\Users\Alex\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\SKSE\Crashdumps\2014-02-24_05.37.30.dmp.
> Minidump written.
> 
> 
> 
> and attached is the dump file.
> 
> SKSECrashDumpTagkaman.zip 86k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for the continuing help. Hopefully this will solve something.


Unfortunately, opening the minidump file and checking it's contents is the only way to help. The log here will say two things. One, is the crash is caused by the game engine, and will be ignored but still shown in the dump. The second, is what you have. Which means it's caused by a mod. The only way to view any dump file that I know of is with the MS SDK tools. If you can't download and install it from the MS website, try your OS disc.

Unfortunately, MS websites are currently being blocked by my network firewall, (Which no one on my ship has access to), and I don't have the disc in my possession.

Maybe there is someone else reading these forums that might have access to it if your attempts at install keep failing? I wish I could be of more help. I wouldn't mind reading my own dump files from time to time.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Unfortunately, opening the minidump file and checking it's contents is the only way to help. The log here will say two things. One, is the crash is caused by the game engine, and will be ignored but still shown in the dump. The second, is what you have. Which means it's caused by a mod. The only way to view any dump file that I know of is with the MS SDK tools. If you can't download and install it from the MS website, try your OS disc.
> 
> Unfortunately, MS websites are currently being blocked by my network firewall, (Which no one on my ship has access to), and I don't have the disc in my possession.
> 
> Maybe there is someone else reading these forums that might have access to it if your attempts at install keep failing? I wish I could be of more help. I wouldn't mind reading my own dump files from time to time.


Oh wait a second... I've found another source of the debug tools. Just wait until I get off work (5ish hours) and I'll report back with what the dump has to say.


----------



## Tagkaman

OK, so I got WinDBG and this is what it said when I dropped the crash dump file on it:



Spoiler: DBG



This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(1a1c.1b30): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
eax=00000000 ebx=1380b318 ecx=d1d9df48 edx=01076b00 esi=1380b2d8 edi=0f33f1f0
eip=771d0c42 esp=0f33eeb0 ebp=0f33eec0 iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0023 ss=002b ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00000246
ntdll!ZwGetContextThread+0x12:
771d0c42 83c404 add esp,4
0:024> .excr
^ Syntax error in '.excr'
0:024> excr
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for d3dx9_42.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for d3dx9_42.dll -
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TESV.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for d3d9.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for d3d9.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for HsSrv.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for HsSrv.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll -
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SlimDX.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for binkw32.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nioverride.dll -
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for skse_1_9_32.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for Fuz Ro D'oh.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for DCF_plugin.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for DCF_plugin.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for hook.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for CellStabilizer.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for steam_api.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for steam_api.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvSCPAPI.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvapi.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Xml.ni.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Configuration.ni.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvd3dum.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for RCRN_d3d9.dll -
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for EasyHook32.dll -
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Drawing.ni.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.ni.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for mscorlib.ni.dll
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvinit.dll -
Couldn't resolve error at 'xcr'
0:024> excr
Couldn't resolve error at 'xcr'
0:024> t
^ No runnable debuggees error in 't'



Not sure how I'm supposed to interpret this so help would be great.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Custom one, not released.


YET...... pls


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> YET...... pls


Right? Share the love man!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Custom one, not released.


Hey dude.....you need to email some of the people at Bethesda

Im sure they will love some of your tweaks


----------



## cyph3rz

Real life Skyrim!!!





Nah, but it reminds me of Skyrim tho.









Berchtesgaden National Park, Bavaria


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Real life Skyrim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but it reminds me of Skyrim tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berchtesgaden National Park, Bavaria


Lol for a second there I was like mother of god are those 2 billion k textures or what?


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Lol for a second there I was like mother of god are those 2 billion k textures or what?


Hahaha, roughly the same thing I was thinking when I first saw the images!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> OK, so I got WinDBG and this is what it said when I dropped the crash dump file on it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DBG
> 
> 
> 
> This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
> 
> The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
> 
> (1a1c.1b30): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
> 
> eax=00000000 ebx=1380b318 ecx=d1d9df48 edx=01076b00 esi=1380b2d8 edi=0f33f1f0
> 
> eip=771d0c42 esp=0f33eeb0 ebp=0f33eec0 iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
> 
> cs=0023 ss=002b ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00000246
> 
> ntdll!ZwGetContextThread+0x12:
> 
> 771d0c42 83c404 add esp,4
> 
> 0:024> .excr
> 
> ^ Syntax error in '.excr'
> 
> 0:024> excr
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for d3dx9_42.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for d3dx9_42.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TESV.exe
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for d3d9.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for d3d9.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for SKSE_Elys_AltF4.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for HsSrv.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for HsSrv.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for SKSE_Elys_Uncapper.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SlimDX.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for binkw32.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nioverride.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for skse_1_9_32.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for Fuz Ro D'oh.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for DCF_plugin.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for DCF_plugin.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for hook.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for CellStabilizer.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for steam_api.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for steam_api.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvSCPAPI.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvapi.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Xml.ni.dll
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Configuration.ni.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvd3dum.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for RCRN_d3d9.dll -
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for EasyHook32.dll -
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.Drawing.ni.dll
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for System.ni.dll
> 
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for mscorlib.ni.dll
> 
> *** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvinit.dll -
> 
> Couldn't resolve error at 'xcr'
> 
> 0:024> excr
> 
> Couldn't resolve error at 'xcr'
> 
> 0:024> t
> 
> ^ No runnable debuggees error in 't'
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how I'm supposed to interpret this so help would be great.


To be honest, neither do I. But it looks like it does identify the cause of the crash. I would post this in an SKSE forum or their home page and ask one of the team for further translation with an explanation of your CTD issue.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Hey ASO7 how many fps do u get with that grass mod?


----------



## Strychnine69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Real life Skyrim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but it reminds me of Skyrim tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berchtesgaden National Park, Bavaria


We call that crappy HDR.


----------



## ASO7

Almost vanilla, just the ENB and maybe a pair a mods :









































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Hey ASO7 how many fps do u get with that grass mod?


-1 or less

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Right? Share the love man!


I won't share it till it's finished,


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Almost vanilla, just the ENB and maybe a pair a mods :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -1 or less
> I won't share it till it's finished,


Dude this game looks sweet. I'm mostly an FPS fan but I didn't realize how good this game can look. I might have to check it out once I get my GPU's.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Dude this game looks sweet. I'm mostly an FPS fan but I didn't realize how good this game can look. I might have to check it out once I get my GPU's.


This is a HIGHLY modified and custom ENB profile. I will be the first to tell you it is very hard to get skyrim looking this good without tons of personal tweaking. Usually with massive hits to performance as well. But I do recommend you try it out. Its a very fun game even unmodded.


----------



## DreamScar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12842488895/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12842569443/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12842912354/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12842565453/


----------



## davcc22

me messing with a cgi looking enb


----------



## Tagkaman

HAHAHA I finally figured out my crashing: I forgot to activate a single compatibility patch esp between Deadly Spell Impacts and Audio Overhaul that caused crashes whenever spells hit anything. Thanks for the extended help!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> HAHAHA I finally figured out my crashing: I forgot to activate a single compatibility patch esp between Deadly Spell Impacts and Audio Overhaul that caused crashes whenever spells hit anything. Thanks for the extended help!


Awesome, I'm glad you found the culprit and that it was so easily remedied!


----------



## core unlocker




----------



## Intodadeep

2014-02-21_00004.jpg 396k .jpg file


----------



## modinn

Haven't posted here or played Skyrim in a while. The new memory patch by Sheson really has me wanting to get back into modding again. In fact, I think the game has never run more stable than it is currently. Here's a picture of my current mod config running at 19 UGrids for fun! 5.7 FPS with ENBoost (but rendering a ton of grass with the iGrassCellRadius ini tweak). So the game is loading a total of 361 full grids of Skyrim at one time + the LOD background cell. I don't think this engine is done yet, I'm sure I could break 21 or 23 if I ran less than my current 200+ mods and a much lower grass distance and density. Link if you want to examine more closely



*Grass* vs *No Grass* with tweak.

Anyways OT, here's a picture I took while testing a few days ago. (Full Res link, way better!)


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Haven't posted here or played Skyrim in a while. The new memory patch by Sheson really has me wanting to get back into modding again. In fact, I think the game has never run more stable than it is currently. Here's a picture of my current mod config running at 19 UGrids for fun! 5.7 FPS with ENBoost (but rendering a ton of grass with the iGrassCellRadius ini tweak). So the game is loading a total of 361 full grids of Skyrim at one time + the LOD background cell. I don't think this engine is done yet, I'm sure I could break 21 or 23 if I ran less than my current 200+ mods and a much lower grass distance and density. Link if you want to examine more closely


I tried iGrassCellRadius weeks ago with Sheson's fix and high uGrids (up to 21) but the grass only renders less than uGrids rendering distance...


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I tried iGrassCellRadius weeks ago with Sheson's fix and high uGrids (up to 21) but the grass only renders less than uGrids rendering distance...


Isn't there a line in the skyrim.ini or the skyrimpref.ini that dictates the actual render distance for grass?


----------



## Durquavian

In the prefs.ini

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000


----------



## DiaSin

Original: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3814/12675567335_99cc672098_o.jpg

Original: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5536/12691487315_5fbd4a3fd2_o.jpg

Original: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7431/12691487555_a04d820f49_o.jpg

Original: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7394/12691975564_dc0121a6b3_o.jpg


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> In the prefs.ini
> 
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000


Show me the grass rendering up to ugrids 13 with these commands...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Show me the grass rendering up to ugrids 13 with these commands...


I don't know. I was just linking the grass lines in the prefs.ini files so he would know that they exist and where.

edit: and I was on my phone and didn't see his linking response so maybe what I posted wasn't what he was looking for.


----------



## fleks

In the grass field mod, is there any preference I can use that makes the grass a bit more desaturated, or change the hue of the grass entirely? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> This is a HIGHLY modified and custom ENB profile. I will be the first to tell you it is very hard to get skyrim looking this good without tons of personal tweaking. Usually with massive hits to performance as well. But I do recommend you try it out. Its a very fun game even unmodded.


Does Skyrim support SLI? I'm actually a HUGE fan of open-world games like it. I just recently finished the original Deus Ex and absolutely loved it, although I know it's not very similar to Skyrim. If I could get the graphics looking like ASO7's, I would definitely have to give this game a shot. From everything I've heard, it's such a great game. Heck, even my dad's friend who is a DEA agent plays it and loves it lol.


----------



## Thomas-S

Before I modded the **** out of the game. Vanilla still looks epic imo


----------



## ASO7




----------



## fleks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Does Skyrim support SLI? I'm actually a HUGE fan of open-world games like it. I just recently finished the original Deus Ex and absolutely loved it, although I know it's not very similar to Skyrim. If I could get the graphics looking like ASO7's, I would definitely have to give this game a shot. From everything I've heard, it's such a great game. Heck, even my dad's friend who is a DEA agent plays it and loves it lol.


I'm getting twice the frames and incredibly better performance with my two 780's than I did with my single 780. So I'm going to say yes.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleks*
> 
> I'm getting twice the frames and incredibly better performance with my two 780's than I did with my single 780. So I'm going to say yes.


Nice! Good stuff. Thanks for the response


----------



## DiaSin

I switched to a different ENB. I quite like the effect.

Original Resolution: http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2789/12960987454_d18ee71c7e_o.jpg


Original Resolution: http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2024/12960990054_c023a24740_o.jpg


Original Resolution: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7351/12961111303_a77e346bc8_o.jpg


Original Resolution: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7423/12960564115_10f56c3406_o.jpg


----------



## BabylonDown

Anyone have any thoughts on what I can do to improve the quality of the textures? For some reason it isn't quite satisfying the way I have it now. I told myself that I want it to look as realistic as possible, but it seems I sacrifice the true beauty that the mods can make the game.

Any recommendations?


----------



## DiaSin

Look up "Tamriel Reloaded" on the nexus, install it and its 2k texture optional file on top of the Skyrim HD you already have installed.

Edit: Looking at your mod list, you should also install Tamriel Reloadeds SMIM Compatibility patch.
Edit 2: Also look up "Vivid Landscapes All In One"


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Almost vanilla, just the ENB and maybe a pair a mods :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -1 or less
> I won't share it till it's finished,


To all you Skyrim enthusiasts out there, I know this is quite the specific question to ask, but if I wanted to mod the game to look as beautiful as it does in these images, would I be able to hold decent FPS with three 780 Ti Classifieds? I'd hope so lol but I just want to double check, not sure how "efficient" the mods are. I usually use a surround 144Hz setup but depending on if it would play smoothly on surround or not, I may just play it on single monitor. I really want it to look this good though - never played the game before and I really believe that I'll enjoy it. As much as I am willing to put up with the default graphics, I absolutely cannot pass up this game now that I've seen these images. The game looks absolutely gorgeous. I absolutely love immersive open-world games like this.


----------



## DiaSin

The 780ti's? Oh yeah. I have it stable with nearly 250 mods and I am only running a single GTX 470. The FPS (20 average) is not what most would consider playable, but it handles it ok, other than my lack of VRAM (a measly 1280mb) causing the occasional crash. One thing you ABSOLUTELY must keep in mind.. DO NOT allow the game to go beyond 60 fps. It will cause the physics in the game to go wonky, sometimes lethally so.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> To all you Skyrim enthusiasts out there, I know this is quite the specific question to ask, but if I wanted to mod the game to look as beautiful as it does in these images, would I be able to hold decent FPS with three 780 Ti Classifieds? I'd hope so lol but I just want to double check, not sure how "efficient" the mods are. I usually use a surround 144Hz setup but depending on if it would play smoothly on surround or not, I may just play it on single monitor. I really want it to look this good though - never played the game before and I really believe that I'll enjoy it. As much as I am willing to put up with the default graphics, I absolutely cannot pass up this game now that I've seen these images. The game looks absolutely gorgeous. I absolutely love immersive open-world games like this.


I have around 40fps with the 670 so...


----------



## DiaSin

ASO7, is that a pre-made enb from the nexus or did you make the preset yourself? If so, any chance you would share the files?


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> ASO7, is that a pre-made enb from the nexus or did you make the preset yourself? If so, any chance you would share the files?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Look up "Tamriel Reloaded" on the nexus, install it and its 2k texture optional file on top of the Skyrim HD you already have installed.
> 
> Edit: Looking at your mod list, you should also install Tamriel Reloadeds SMIM Compatibility patch.
> Edit 2: Also look up "Vivid Landscapes All In One"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> ASO7, is that a pre-made enb from the nexus or did you make the preset yourself? If so, any chance you would share the files?


I just installed everything you mentioned. For some reason BOSS won't recognize Vivid Landscapes. It says the following:

"The following plugins were not found in the masterlist, and must be positioned manually, using your favourite mod manager or by using BOSS's user rules functionality. You can submit unrecognised plugins for addition to the masterlist directly from this log by clicking on a plugin and supplying a link and/or description of its contents in the panel that is displayed.

Vivid Landscapes.esp"

What do I do?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I just installed everything you mentioned. For some reason BOSS won't recognize Vivid Landscapes. It says the following:
> 
> "The following plugins were not found in the masterlist, and must be positioned manually, using your favourite mod manager or by using BOSS's user rules functionality. You can submit unrecognised plugins for addition to the masterlist directly from this log by clicking on a plugin and supplying a link and/or description of its contents in the panel that is displayed.
> 
> Vivid Landscapes.esp"
> 
> What do I do?


I usually just put Vivid Landscapes at the bottom of my load order. It just hasn't made it onto the boss masterlist yet. The plugin not being recognized by boss won't hurt anything. I have 15+ mods that it does not recognize and they all work fine.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey I'm looking for something to put the cherry on top of my Skyrim distro. I have almost everything I want except for the following two problems:

1. I need some AA that will stop me from seeing jaggies on trees and grass. I don't care about blur, I just don't want to see them (you know what I mean). I've tried SMAA, FXAA and Skyrim's vanilla AA to no avail.

2. I need to get rid of the disgusting texture shine that I sometimes get on some of the weapons. I would prefer everything to be matte (preferably though post processing).

If you can tell me how to fix even one of these problems, there's a rep in it for you.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I have around 40fps with the 670 so...


Beautiful, thank you for the reply. Eased my worries


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey I'm looking for something to put the cherry on top of my Skyrim distro. I have almost everything I want except for the following two problems:
> 
> 1. I need some AA that will stop me from seeing jaggies on trees and grass. I don't care about blur, I just don't want to see them (you know what I mean). I've tried SMAA, FXAA and Skyrim's vanilla AA to no avail.
> 
> 2. I need to get rid of the disgusting texture shine that I sometimes get on some of the weapons. I would prefer everything to be matte (preferably though post processing).
> 
> If you can tell me how to fix even one of these problems, there's a rep in it for you.


As far as #1 you just need a good quality ENB preset. ENB has 4 different kinds of AA you can use (Edge, Transparency, Sub-Pixel, and Temporal) although I confess I have no idea what a couple of them actually do. You MIGHT be able to achieve your second goal through ENB, although I am not sure.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> ASO7, is that a pre-made enb from the nexus or did you make the preset yourself? If so, any chance you would share the files?


Custom preset , won't be available till it's finished.


----------



## Creator

I somehow turned Skyrim into this colorful and now very different looking game. I actually really like it, despite moving away from realism. It feels much more fantasy now, and way more lively with all the environmental mods I have installed as well.





Edit : The jpeg compression really messed up the colors. I would upload the png files but they are huge.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey I'm looking for something to put the cherry on top of my Skyrim distro. I have almost everything I want except for the following two problems:
> 
> 1. I need some AA that will stop me from seeing jaggies on trees and grass. I don't care about blur, I just don't want to see them (you know what I mean). I've tried SMAA, FXAA and Skyrim's vanilla AA to no avail.
> 
> 2. I need to get rid of the disgusting texture shine that I sometimes get on some of the weapons. I would prefer everything to be matte (preferably though post processing).
> 
> If you can tell me how to fix even one of these problems, there's a rep in it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as #1 you just need a good quality ENB preset. ENB has 4 different kinds of AA you can use (Edge, Transparency, Sub-Pixel, and Temporal) although I confess I have no idea what a couple of them actually do. You MIGHT be able to achieve your second goal through ENB, although I am not sure.
Click to expand...

As DiaSin pointed out, there are 4 different types of Anti-Aliasing you can get with ENB and I'll explain each of them briefly for anyone else browsing this thread in the future (you can google for more in-depth explanations):


EdgeAA is your typical run-of-the-mill post processing AA. It is essentially *FXAA* where all of the edges in the scene are found and then they are smoothed out. It's pretty fast but has the known effect of losing definition in the picture (cheap blurring effect). You'll notice the blurring especially when looking at the top of a tree against the background of a blue sky.

TemporalAA is the art of smoothing objects over time, hence the name temporal (see *Nvidia's TXAA*). Here ENB will use the position of objects in the scene and calculate the distance moved from one frame to the other. Once that is computed, it will try to smooth out the colors to give you the effect of a smooth transition (since in computer graphics everything is done with matrix transformations from one frame to the next). The best example of this is the wicker fences found in villages like Riverwood and the "crawling" the aliasing does when you move. This helps prevent that.

Sub-PixelAA is what is found in *SMAA*. It achieves a very similar effect that EdgeAA/FXAA does but without the blurring. Sub-PixelAA, in my testing, costs a tiny bit more performance than EdgeAA but is entirely worth it.

TransparencyAA solves the issue of AA on non-3D surfaces like textures. Take for instance leaves on a tree or the grass in Skyrim. These are not 3D models, else it would eat up to much of your GPU's horsepower! So TransparencyAA helps solve the issue of AA on these flat surfaces, which is especially noticeable when viewed up close on a tree leaf.
I usually use a mix of TransparencyAA and EdgeAA or SubPixelAA. I notice only a few frames of performance drop on my 680. Sounds like what Tagkaman is experiencing needs TransparencyAA, which unfortunately you're not going to find in SweetFX or FXAA injector since it isn't post-processing.

The texture shine can probably be solved with an ENB as DiaSin also pointed out. Most likely this can be achieved through a combination of increasing sub-surface scattering and lowering specular lighting.


----------



## Tagkaman

Thanks! I'm already using my own very basic ENB for DOF and shadows with RCRN for lighting, so I'll definitely look into those AA settings. Do you know the particular parameters for sub-surface scattering and specular lighting?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Thanks! I'm already using my own very basic ENB for DOF and shadows with RCRN for lighting, so I'll definitely look into those AA settings. Do you know the particular parameters for sub-surface scattering and specular lighting?


In the enbseries.ini:

Code:



Code:


[ENVIRONMENT]
SpecularAmountMultiplierSunrise=1.75              //if these are set too high, it is going to make some objects extremely shiny/bright
SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.75                     //-- if the creator of the texture file made the alpha layers incorrectly or set the 
SpecularAmountMultiplierSunset=1.75               //--specular map + normal map too high.  Did you compress the textures with DDSOpt (try it without)?
SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=2.2                     //--
SpecularAmountMultiplierInteriorDay=1.75        //--
SpecularAmountMultiplierInteriorNight=1.75     //--
SpecularPowerMultiplierSunrise=1.3                  //these control the intensity of the specular color I believe
SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.5                         
SpecularPowerMultiplierSunset=1.3
SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.2
SpecularPowerMultiplierInteriorDay=1.8
SpecularPowerMultiplierInteriorNight=1.8
SpecularFromLightSunrise=0.05                         //these should be low in value in general
SpecularFromLightDay=0.07
SpecularFromLightSunset=0.05
SpecularFromLightNight=0.05
SpecularFromLightInteriorDay=0.2
SpecularFromLightInteriorNight=0.2

[OBJECT]
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunrise=0.0             //if these are set to 0, try upping them to other values depending on the time of day and location you're in
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierSunset=0.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorDay=0.0
SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierInteriorNight=0.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunrise=1.0                 //same thing here but with 1 and lowering
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerSunset=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorDay=1.0
SubSurfaceScatteringPowerInteriorNight=1.0
IgnoreWeatherSystem=false

I'll admit that I don't know how the SSS parameters work as I haven't made my own ENB since their inclusion. Let me know if you find a fix!


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I usually just put Vivid Landscapes at the bottom of my load order. It just hasn't made it onto the boss masterlist yet. The plugin not being recognized by boss won't hurt anything. I have 15+ mods that it does not recognize and they all work fine.


Awesome. Got it to work. It's amazing how power hungry this game is now with all the mods. I just fought the dragon at the Tower outside of Whiterun and I was only getting about 25fps there. That's with an Overclocked 290. Brutal...

I want to get into ENB's since it seems that is the last step. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Awesome. Got it to work. It's amazing how power hungry this game is now with all the mods. I just fought the dragon at the Tower outside of Whiterun and I was only getting about 25fps there. That's with an Overclocked 290. Brutal...
> 
> I want to get into ENB's since it seems that is the last step. What do you guys recommend?


If you don't have radeonpro, get it. In the Advanced tab change the *Flip Que Size* to 0. That will help loads with frame times. You have my 7770x2 beat by a country mile and I never dip less than mid 50s (capped at 75) in any fight. No ENBs, don't care much for them. Use Sweet-FX though.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> If you don't have radeonpro, get it. In the Advanced tab change the *Flip Que Size* to 0. That will help loads with frame times. You have my 7770x2 beat by a country mile and I never dip less than mid 50s (capped at 75) in any fight. No ENBs, don't care much for them. Use Sweet-FX though.


I downloaded Radeon Pro and switched the Flip Que Size to 0. I am still getting low FPS (25) in open places. I am also getting alot of lag and stutter in general. Does it have to do with my load order?


----------



## LordOfTots

Upgrading to a quad core Xeon in a month, hoping to finally be able to run some intense ENB's







how well would a 7950 and a Xeon run some heavy ENB's and grass mods and such? Sorry if it's an annoying question, I have little experience with such graphics mods


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I downloaded Radeon Pro and switched the Flip Que Size to 0. I am still getting low FPS (25) in open places. I am also getting alot of lag and stutter in general. Does it have to do with my load order?


That or there is some .ini tweaks needed. Download a couple more things:

Ordenador: compiles textures to make them efficient and less CTDs And higher FPS http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12801/?

Skyrim-configurator Easy .ini setup. a lot less user error http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/814/?

Try these and see if they help. I am baffled with how it works for you. Then again I am sure we don't have the exact same mods. All mine are capped to 2K with Ordenador.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My mods ( sorry load order file is not being allowed for now.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Upgrading to a quad core Xeon in a month, hoping to finally be able to run some intense ENB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how well would a 7950 and a Xeon run some heavy ENB's and grass mods and such? Sorry if it's an annoying question, I have little experience with such graphics mods


well a 3930k 6x @ 4.5ghz + 780ti with an intense ENB and this Grass mod I can't remember what it was called but it was green and fluffy for as far as the eye could see and I was running at 20fps in the middle of it







I went back and got some other thick and almost as nice grass mods and found I could sit around 45fps and If I worked on the ENB a bit then could get it to 60fps. (to be fair this is all at 2560 x 1440p 4xaa)

Its all about working at it and compromising as you can push any processor and GPU combination to its knees with Skyrim and ENB + Mods


----------



## Tagkaman

Ugh... I fixed my shine problem only to stuff up my DOF.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ordenador: compiles textures to make them efficient and less CTDs And higher FPS http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12801/?


Heh ordenador means computer in spain spanish.


----------



## Tagkaman

Are there any areas of Skyrim that really kill your framerate? I'm looking to crash test my game.


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Are there any areas of Skyrim that really kill your framerate? I'm looking to crash test my game.


Yes. The first dragon killing quest. The watch tower right outside of Whiterun. My FPS drops between 15-25fps right there.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Yes. The first dragon killing quest. The watch tower right outside of Whiterun. My FPS drops between 15-25fps right there.


Assuming you are running the vanilla game....really?? I get no change at all. What rig are you running?
Quote:


> Are there any areas of Skyrim that really kill your framerate? I'm looking to crash test my game.


With a 780 the vanilla game runs as smooth as butter pretty much everywhere. Modded is a different story, there are many places with my mods anyway, that cause anywhere between 10-30 frame decrease.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> With a 780 the vanilla game runs as smooth as butter pretty much everywhere. Modded is a different story, there are many places with my mods anyway, that cause anywhere between 10-30 frame decrease.


Any specific places? As I said I'm looking for places like the Windhelm docks that drop my framerate significantly.


----------



## davcc22

my latest screen shots after i finally manged to find the scorce of my bsod and hard locks it was my gpu fan turned all the way down


----------



## EvilUrges18

I'm not quite finished adding all my mods yet and I certainly haven't devoted too much time to tweaking but here are some early shots with many more to come.

I basically built my first ever rig for this game, one of my favorites of all time.

PC SPECS:

Case: Storm Stryker
CPU: i7 4770k
GPU: XFX DD R9 290
MOBO: Asus Maximus IV Hero
Memory: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 Series 250GB
PSU: Corsair HX 750
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i w/ Corsair SP 120mm fans
OS: Windows 8.1
LED: NZXT Hue


----------



## CptAsian

See what you guys think of my last few screenshots. I've been messing around with the free camera. I know they're nowhere close to some of the other screenshots in here. (Some probably look vanilla.)


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Any specific places? As I said I'm looking for places like the Windhelm docks that drop my framerate significantly.


Outside of riverwood where the leaves are falling supposedly is a framerate killer but I've never experienced that frame drop myself even running a heavily modded skyrim.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Any specific places? As I said I'm looking for places like the Windhelm docks that drop my framerate significantly.


Guys at Whiterun up the stairs watching the tree i also think it's a framekiller .


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Tagkaman

My own custom enb


----------



## chrisgoeslive

Hi,

could you tell me how you go this look, is it modded nord? what setting do you use? please help!


----------



## Tagkaman

Well mine's actually a Khajiit ;P. Glass armor, ancient falmer gauntlets and boots and a cloak from frostfall I think.

The same picture brightened:


----------



## mk16

no amazing landscape pics or epic battles but i do have a pic of my toon and her new sword mod that i made from scratch(3d model, uv map, dds files)


----------



## kzone75




----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I downloaded Radeon Pro and switched the Flip Que Size to 0. I am still getting low FPS (25) in open places. I am also getting alot of lag and stutter in general. Does it have to do with my load order?


Flip queue size must be set to 1 in order to smooth frame time spikes (mostly in cfx, SLI configs), setting it to 0 is the same as "auto" since 0 makes no sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Any specific places? As I said I'm looking for places like the Windhelm docks that drop my framerate significantly.


The abandoned shack, where you start the dark brotherhood quest... the swamp near it is an fps killer.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Flip queue size must be set to 1 in order to smooth frame time spikes (mostly in cfx, SLI configs), setting it to 0 is the same as "auto" since 0 makes no sense.
> The abandoned shack, where you start the dark brotherhood quest... the swamp near it is an fps killer.


Actually, setting it to 5 can yield the smoothest experience compared to a 1 frame buffer, as it may release frames too quickly, causing a skip or stutter. However, the less buffered data, the less input lag.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Some picture of someone character made in Skyrim... don't know where i got it from or who made it but i really like it.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DiaSin

Now if only this ENB was finished and released.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Now if only this ENB was finished and released.


All the screenshot are just from tests, they don't represent any preset.

This means you won't get the same aspect with the final preset because it's impossible to get the same aspect of all the screenshots i post with just one ENB config.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> All the screenshot are just from tests, they don't represent any preset.
> 
> This means you won't get the same aspect with the final preset because it's impossible to get the same aspect of all the screenshots i post with just one ENB config.


Oh I know. But that bright, crisp clarity like in the 7th one from that last batch, that's what I am after. I have yet to find a preset that matches that without being too bright and washed out. Also most of the new presets use the mist effect from the 0.250 binaries, which is broken on my system. Any suggestions on a preset that would give me a bright, crisp image without being washed out?

By the way.. what are you using for landscape textures, or rather that one specifc shot.. That shot of the ground is amazing.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Any suggestions on a preset that would give me a bright, crisp image without being washed out?
> .


I don't know because im not testing others presets...

If you don't find any preset of your taste, just do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> By the way.. what are you using for landscape textures, or rather that one specifc shot.. That shot of the ground is amazing.


For textures i usually use a mix of : HD 2K / Skyrim Realistic Overhaul / Serious HD / AmidianBorn


----------



## DiaSin

I fixed my bug with the mist effect (an overlooked ini setting) and picked up the latest Serenity ENB. Fairly happy with it overall, but I do miss CoT, as it is incompatible with this ENB. I will play around with ENBs more toward the end of the month when I get my new GPU.


----------



## ASO7

These from today...


----------



## DiaSin

I'm curious.. when you started in on your ENB did you just jump in head first and play with settings, or is there a decent guide somewhere that can get me started?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I'm curious.. when you started in on your ENB did you just jump in head first and play with settings, or is there a decent guide somewhere that can get me started?


There's a beginners guide
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39742

But i prefer to discover what changes every ENB setting...


----------



## BoredErica

I'm a little wary of using an ENB because of possible mod conflicts and performance hits. I'm managing to almost always stick at 60fps currently. But I want those terra-bad shadows fixed! I've looked online but couldn't find a fix that worked. And 2k textures skips over so many textures as well. A new version is supposed to be out 3 months ago and no word on it.


----------



## LordOfTots

AS07, how playable is your game with those mods? It looks amazing


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

There are no mod conflicts with ENB, it's entirely separate. As for performance hit, well....


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> AS07, how playable is your game with those mods? It looks amazing


I get around 40fps


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> There are no mod conflicts with ENB, it's entirely separate. As for performance hit, well....


Not entirely true anymore. Boris (ENB Author) added a weather system to the binaries awhile back, so if you use Climates of Tamriel pay attention to the compatibility details on the page where you download your presets, as some of them DO use the new weather system and are incompatible with CoT. Not many utilize the new weather system as of yet, but there are some out there, so pay attention.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I get around 40fps


That gets me excited, as I'm soon to pair my 7950 with a Xeon or i7. Haven't been able to push any fun ENB's with this 6800k...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not entirely true anymore. Boris (ENB Author) added a weather system to the binaries awhile back, so if you use Climates of Tamriel pay attention to the compatibility details on the page where you download your presets, as some of them DO use the new weather system and are incompatible with CoT. Not many utilize the new weather system as of yet, but there are some out there, so pay attention.


I knew about the new weather system, but I didn't know it could cause conflicts.

Oh well, I stick with presets that are compatible with CoT. Of course I tweak them to my liking, also.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not entirely true anymore. Boris (ENB Author) added a weather system to the binaries awhile back, so if you use Climates of Tamriel pay attention to the compatibility details on the page where you download your presets, as some of them DO use the new weather system and are incompatible with CoT. Not many utilize the new weather system as of yet, but there are some out there, so pay attention.


What do you mean with "weather system" ? Do you know how COT works ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> What do you mean with "weather system" ? Do you know how COT works ?


I really do not fully understand how CoT works, no. However, from my experience the weather system built into the newer ENBs doesn't cause crashes when CoT is present, but because it is not plugin (esp) based it seems like it cannot communicate with CoT, and you can get more than one type of weather at a time which is probably why ENB presets that utilize Boris's weather setup list CoT as being incompatible. I have seen it snowing and raining with thunder and lightning simultaneously when I ran my current ENB without remembering to disable CoT and related plugins first.

Oh, and I believe the ground fog in this second picture is from the ENB weathers as well, which is why some of the presets that use ENBs weather list an incompatibility with "Revamped Exterior Fog."

Anyway.. more pix.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> What do you mean with "weather system" ? Do you know how COT works ?


While they may technically be compatible, an ENB preset that alters some of the game's weather properties alongside CoT may look a little off or mismatched.

Anyway, here are some quick screens because I don't have any from Skyrim saved. I have countless pics of Fo3, though.
Too lazy to edit out the FPS counter, I save that for the shots actually worth the time, lol. Due to the wide res (4800x900) I suggest you open these in a new tab.








And I'm gonna sneak one Fo3 pic in here...


----------



## armartins

I imagine ASO7's dragonborn in all his manliness wandering around and then setting a pinhole leather camera over an ironforged tripod and contemplating about the picture composition of his current view of the target landscape


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> I imagine ASO7's dragonborn in all his manliness wandering around and then setting a pinhole leather camera over an ironforged tripod and contemplating about the picture composition of his current view of the target landscape


Lydia! bring the umbrella and reflectors.


----------



## Lhotse

*Beyond Skyrim*









http://www.darkcreations.org/forums/forum/119-beyond-skyrim/


----------



## th3illusiveman

Can I see pics of the Skyrim people actually PLAY. These shots you people post are incredible but i doubt they are playable with anything but SLi 780 Ti's or CFX 290X's. Heck my 7970 can't stick with 60 FPS indoors with a light ENB setting and a couple of texture, animations and effects packs.

It would probably get 10 FPS rendering these ultra lush forests with all the AA applied to them like this


----------



## Tagkaman

My Skyrim is very playable, and play it I do. More than 40fps all the time with my 670.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Can I see pics of the Skyrim people actually PLAY. These shots you people post are incredible but i doubt they are playable with anything but SLi 780 Ti's or CFX 290X's. Heck my 7970 can't stick with 60 FPS indoors with a light ENB setting and a couple of texture, animations and effects packs.
> 
> It would probably get 10 FPS rendering these ultra lush forests with all the AA applied to them like this


Mine is about 15 fps in the last images I linked, but that's largely because my FPS drops off when I hit my horribly low VRAM limit, which happens very fast with my mods. Hopefully that will change when I get my new GPU in a week or so. My graphics card will be 4 years old in a few days.. Thing is though.. due to the laptop I played on until a few months ago, that's the FPS I have played with since the day the game came out.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Can I see pics of the Skyrim people actually PLAY. These shots you people post are incredible but i doubt they are playable with anything but SLi 780 Ti's or CFX 290X's. Heck my 7970 can't stick with 60 FPS indoors with a light ENB setting and a couple of texture, animations and effects packs.
> 
> It would probably get 10 FPS rendering these ultra lush forests with all the AA applied to them like this


I have around 30fps at least there, is enough ? if you want 60fps, just disable the ENB...

About the performance i have this one, not the same place but it's similar :


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

All screenshots I post are from playing.... FPS outdoors is 45-30, indoors is mostly 60...

I'm running single GPU also.


----------



## EvilUrges18

These are about 20 shots from a 100% playable game. 60fps almost everywhere, i've seen dips to 50 or 45 in some forest areas. There is also a drop when I load into cities, but it shoots back up in a few seconds. I'm running just under 200 mods including Realvision ENB with all his recommended and essential mods.

INIs are slightly tweaked, mostly grass and shadows but most settings are default ultra.

The screenshots are not quite as impressive as some on here, but I just built this rig to play Skyrim like this. Its my first foray into PC gaming, mods and tweaking. Going to try adding all the hyper threading lines to my INIs soon and see what that gets from my 4770k.

I was wandering around meeting some of the Interesting NPCs and seeing giants recruited for Stormcloak patrols last night. I just had the hugest smile on my face! Skyrim belongs to the Nords!!!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Nice shots, unfortunately Skyrim's multithreaded system is terrible... With my 3770k @ 4.8GHz there are still some spots where I'm CPU limited.

INI tweaks help a whole lot though, one thing I figured out also is if you open the ENB control panel when you get CPU lag (Shift+CTRL) then you can find a value under [profiler] called triangles drawn. If the # is in the millions then that can become really CPU limiting. For some reason bForceHighDetailedReflections=1 in Skyrim.ini caused my triangle count to skyrocket around water and I'd get about 15 FPS... With it set to 0 water looks almost as good and I am not CPU bound around water.

I can share my ini's if you want.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Nice shots, unfortunately Skyrim's multithreaded system is terrible... With my 3770k @ 4.8GHz there are still some spots where I'm CPU limited.
> 
> INI tweaks help a whole lot though, one thing I figured out also is if you open the ENB control panel when you get CPU lag (Shift+CTRL) then you can find a value under [profiler] called triangles drawn. If the # is in the millions then that can become really CPU limiting. For some reason bForceHighDetailedReflections=1 in Skyrim.ini caused my triangle count to skyrocket around water and I'd get about 15 FPS... With it set to 0 water looks almost as good and I am not CPU bound around water.
> 
> I can share my ini's if you want.


Yeah.. that is something to do with how ENB handles water displacement and reflections. If the water is parallax mapped like it is on many ENBs it seems like it tries to render the reflections on the faux geometry of the parallax as if it was multiple surfaces instead of as if it were one flat surface. Thats part educated guess and part research that I did awhile back, but it makes sense.


----------



## Boinz

Please do.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah.. that is something to do with how ENB handles water displacement and reflections. If the water is parallax mapped like it is on many ENBs it seems like it tries to render the reflections on the faux geometry of the parallax as if it was multiple surfaces instead of as if it were one flat surface. Thats part educated guess and part research that I did awhile back, but it makes sense.


Interesting, however I had the issue even with ENB off.

I will upload my files in a bit, I have to do some homework first.


----------



## DiaSin

Personally I am actually using some slightly modified premade INI files. If anyone is interested I will post the dropbox link below. The original files are from ewi65 on the nexus. I changed a couple of things here and there beyond what they had earmarked to change, but not much. I suggest you turn uGridsToLoad down from where I have it, as it will not be stable without a couple of SKSE plugins and settings for that ini.

The dropbox folder contains both the ini files as well as the actual ENB I am using right now. Keep in mind this is one of the ENBs that does not really get along that well with CoT.

Dropbox Folder: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ly90lvvhafg8v6f/baT_K7McBY
Original INIs: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51033/?

Only have one new picture right now. Waiting on my new GPU before I actively play Skyrim again. You can see why if you look at my overlay. This poor old 470 can't keep up with my modding ambitions. Mostly due to the fact that I am sitting at my VRAM cap 98% of the time.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Personally I am actually using some slightly modified premade INI files. If anyone is interested I will post the dropbox link below. The original files are from ewi65 on the nexus. I changed a couple of things here and there beyond what they had earmarked to change, but not much. I suggest you turn uGridsToLoad down from where I have it, as it will not be stable without a couple of SKSE plugins and settings for that ini.
> 
> The dropbox folder contains both the ini files as well as the actual ENB I am using right now. Keep in mind this is one of the ENBs that does not really get along that well with CoT.
> 
> Dropbox Folder: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ly90lvvhafg8v6f/baT_K7McBY
> Original INIs: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51033/?
> 
> Only have one new picture right now. Waiting on my new GPU before I actively play Skyrim again. You can see why if you look at my overlay. This poor old 470 can't keep up with my modding ambitions. Mostly due to the fact that I am sitting at my VRAM cap 98% of the time.


Are you me? I was also running a gtx 470 until I sold it plus cash for a 7850. Couldn't be happier. And BTW, even without ENB, yep, skyrim with texture mods still pulling 1.9GB Vram


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Here. If you use these ini's you'll have to change a few things, such as resolution, GPU renderer, etc. This is tuned for running three monitors off a single GPU so it's not gonna be the highest quality picture but it is very stable and I rarely get crashes and the game still looks good to boot.
Skyrim.ini


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
sIntroSequence=
uExterior Cell Buffer=128
uInterior Cell Buffer=36
iLargeIntRefCount=999999
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192
uGridsToLoad=7
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=100.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
bRunHighLevelProcess=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bUseThreadedAI=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=1500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3000.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=0
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
fDecalLifetime=750.0

[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1

[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1

[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=5

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6
iMinGrassSize=60
bGrassPointLighting=1

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
f1PBoltTiltUpAngle=0.7
f3PBoltTiltUpAngle=0.7

[Papyrus]
fUpdateBudgetMS=800
fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=800
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=2000
iMinMemoryPageSize=256
iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=2457600
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=371195904
uWaterMemoryInterior=20971520
uTextureMemoryInterior=20971520
uGeometryMemoryInterior=20971520
uWaterMemory=10485760
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=10485760

[Camera]
fOverShoulderAddY=0.0
fOverShoulderPosZ=10.0
fOverShoulderPosX=0.0
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=0.0
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=10.0
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0
fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-72.0
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=50.0
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=35.0
fActorFadeOutLimit=-100
fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=60.0
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.95
iHorseTransitionMillis=001


Skyrimprefs.ini


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bUseThreadedAI=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=0
iRadialBlurLevel=1

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3500.0000
fShadowDistance=4000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=0
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=6000.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=4600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=25000.0000
fGamma=1.0800
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=1000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iActorShadowCountInt=8
iActorShadowCountExt=6
iTexMipMapMinimum=4
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=900
iSize W=4800
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon R9 200 Series"
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iShadowMapResolution=2048
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowFilter=4
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDeferredShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
iAdapter=0

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=10000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=0
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=4

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
bUseKinect=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.7000
uID2=466532
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=554685
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=100000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=500000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=100000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=50000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bShadowMaskZPrePass=1

[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0


----------



## icanhasburgers




----------



## Tagkaman

All my shots end up darker than they look in game... not sure why. Anyway, now that my khajiit's got deathbrand armor and soulrender, he's unstoppable.


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> All my shots end up darker than they look in game... not sure why. Anyway, now that my khajiit's got deathbrand armor and soulrender, he's unstoppable.


Try setting your color range to 0-255 in stead of 16-235 in Nvidia Control panel, at the color settings tab on the bottom. Had that same issue with Fraps once. Hope it will help.


----------



## DreamScar




----------



## EvilUrges18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Nice shots, unfortunately Skyrim's multithreaded system is terrible... With my 3770k @ 4.8GHz there are still some spots where I'm CPU limited.
> 
> INI tweaks help a whole lot though, one thing I figured out also is if you open the ENB control panel when you get CPU lag (Shift+CTRL) then you can find a value under [profiler] called triangles drawn. If the # is in the millions then that can become really CPU limiting. For some reason bForceHighDetailedReflections=1 in Skyrim.ini caused my triangle count to skyrocket around water and I'd get about 15 FPS... With it set to 0 water looks almost as good and I am not CPU bound around water.
> 
> I can share my ini's if you want.


Are you using the multithread tweaks in your INIs? I actually turned my detailed reflections down to 512 in an attempt to conserve some fps. I think the combo of Real Waters 2, Watercolor for ENB & Pure Waters already make water look amazing, reflections are more for immersion than making sure my helmet isn't on crooked.

I also tried those EWI INIs on Nexus. They look amazing, but they were a tad too demanding with the almost 200 mods I am running. I hit a lot of stutter with those settings.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## EddWar

ASO7, your screenshots always give me an eye-rgasm.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

How do you get your water like that? What are your ini settings?

Whenever I turn on high detailed reflections my CPU usage skyrockets.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What are your ini settings?


Default.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Default.


Even shadows distance?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Even shadows distance?


No, i increase the shadows rendering distance for some screenshots and for some others i decrease it, Skyrim's shadows sucks and you need to tweak them because there isn't any fix for getting high quality and higher rendering distance at the same time









So like always, the mods and ini settings i use varies from each screenshot.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> No, i increase the shadows rendering distance for some screenshots and for some others i decrease it, Skyrim's shadows sucks and you need to tweak them because there isn't any fix for getting high quality and higher rendering distance at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like always, the mods and ini settings i use varies from each screenshot.


Phew, for a minute there I thought you were pulling my leg when you said vanilla ini "SAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA??" Yeah, shadow distance is a curse, my only conform zone ingame for shadows distance outdoors is 4000 and 3000 for interiors. Beyond that I subject myself to either 2048 or 4096 shadow map resolution.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Did some screens with Ugrids at 17 and my LOD settings 3x what they normally are... I get about 8FPS with these settings, past Ugrids 13 all 4GB of my VRAM is full...


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I will add some 4k shots, Nothing spectacular but i am really digging 4k and this game with mods, it looks very good in motion.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## h2spartan

A few random interior shots...My enb still has a long ways to go yet.

Then again these are without texture mods still..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## h2spartan

Does anyone know how to adjust the brightness/color of the light that spells create on the spellcaster when you're in the casting stance? For me, it is just too white/bright. I wanted to make it a tad darker/warmer coloration. I tried adjusting point lighting intensity and curve but to no avail. I'm not sure what other option would affect a light source like that. I was also looking for a mod for it but couldn't find anything.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Does anyone know how to adjust the brightness/color of the light that spells create on the spellcaster when you're in the casting stance? For me, it is just too white/bright. I wanted to make it a tad darker/warmer coloration. I tried adjusting point lighting intensity and curve but to no avail. I'm not sure what other option would affect a light source like that. I was also looking for a mod for it but couldn't find anything.


Oh wait, I found a mod. "Spells Will Give Off Light"....

Looks better now.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Just finished some screenarching... All of these were rendered at 4x my res (9800x1600... 15.6 MP or almost double 4K) with my screenshot ini's and ugrids at 15....
Suggest you open these in a new tab.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Just finished some screenarching... All of these were rendered at 4x my res (9800x1600... 15.6 MP or almost double 4K) with my screenshot ini's and ugrids at 15....
> Suggest you open these in a new tab.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, those are some nice shots. And I was wondering, how do you not get a really stretched image (for lack better terminology) on the two side monitors? Here's what my Skyrim ends up looking like in Eyefinity.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Dang, those are some nice shots. And I was wondering, how do you not get a really stretched image (for lack better terminology) on the two side monitors? Here's what my Skyrim ends up looking like in Eyefinity.


Do you mean the field of view? If you don't change the FoV from default then the game will look a little like you're playing through a fish eye lense. There are 3 ways to change this that I know of.

-Console. Type in "fov xx" where xx is a number 1 to 360.

-Skyrim.ini. Under [General], add in "fdefaultfov=xx".

-Use FlawlessWidescreen. There are FoV settings in there, along with fixes for users who have three monitors. It adjusts game UI and even detects if you're using SkyUI.

Some useful console commands while screenshotting are "tfc", "tfc 1", "sucsm xx", "tm", and "fov". They toggle free cam, toggle free cam while pausing the game, change camera movement speed, toggle menus, and field of view.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Do you mean the field of view? If you don't change the FoV from default then the game will look a little like you're playing through a fish eye lense. There are 3 ways to change this that I know of.
> 
> -Console. Type in "fov xx" where xx is a number 1 to 360.
> 
> -Skyrim.ini. Under [General], add in "fdefaultfov=xx".
> 
> -Use FlawlessWidescreen. There are FoV settings in there, along with fixes for users who have three monitors. It adjusts game UI and even detects if you're using SkyUI.
> 
> Some useful console commands while screenshotting are "tfc", "tfc 1", "sucsm xx", "tm", and "fov". They toggle free cam, toggle free cam while pausing the game, change camera movement speed, toggle menus, and field of view.


I guess it is the FoV then. I was messing with it in FlawlessWidescreen earlier (I've been using it already), but now that I know about the console command, I just played around with it a little more easily in game. I can't really find a good balance between how it looks on my main monitor and my side monitors. What do you personally have your FoV set to? Or do you play the game with one, and turn it down for screenshots?

Thanks for the tips, though. +Rep for that.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I play with 80. For screenshotting I usually use from 50 to 35.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I play with 80. For screenshotting I usually use from 50 to 35.


Okay, makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Shots from my new character. She starts off as a Vigilant of Stendarr who managed to escape during the vampires' attack on their HQ, only to succumb to the disease and be made a vampire.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Shots from my new character. She starts off as a Vigilant of Stendarr who managed to escape during the vampires' attack on their HQ, only to succumb to the disease and be made a vampire.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice shots! I assume this is using the alternate start mod?


----------



## DiaSin

Testing out a new ENB.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Testing out a new ENB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, that Whiterun shot looks really nice. What mod are you using to change it?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Dang, that Whiterun shot looks really nice. What mod are you using to change it?


The biggest change comes from Perfect Whiterun but it is also affected by Skyrim Flora Overhaul, Tamriel Reloaded, and of course ENB.


----------



## DiaSin

Switched to another ENB (kept the SweetFX setup from the last one) and went to test it out.. But a dragon attacked before I could tweak anything.










Once he was dealt with I dropped the ingame brightness way down and took this shot of the Whiterun stables.










Oh look! You can see High Hrothgar from Whiterun now!










After gawking at the mountains I went to Riverwood and snapped a couple more shots.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## kzone75




----------



## DiaSin

Theres a new mod in very early proof-of-concept beta called RuneSky, an attempt to recreate Runescape in Skyrim. World, Skills, Quests and all. There is ALOT of work to be done, but for the first beta release this isn't bad. The two biggest issues I saw were that there was no interior lighting (I had to use a torch in lumbridge castle) and that the survival trainer WILL NOT talk to you again after you get the tinderbox and bronze hatchet from her, so you cannot progress through tutorial island. You have to COC to get out of the first area.. Screenshots and a link to the mod below.

Mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52520/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## kzone75

All this is running surprisingly well on my 6800K and R9 770X.







About 130 mods, all settings on high, AA and AF off and all of the view distances maxed. Not seeing 60FPS too often though.







Anyone knows how much of an impact the view distances make?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> All this is running surprisingly well on my 6800K and R9 770X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 130 mods, all settings on high, AA and AF off and all of the view distances maxed. Not seeing 60FPS too often though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows how much of an impact the view distance's make?


Get the BDC Bull Dozer Conditioner program from this page: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=86959 It will allow your chip to use x87 code and increase your frame rate with AMD CPUs that are of the bulldozer/piledriver family and newer. Helped mine a lot.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Get the BDC Bull Dozer Conditioner program from this page: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=86959 It will allow your chip to use x87 code and increase your frame rate with AMD CPUs that are of the bulldozer/piledriver family and newer. Helped mine a lot.


I forgot about that one. Thanks!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Get the BDC Bull Dozer Conditioner program from this page: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=86959 It will allow your chip to use x87 code and increase your frame rate with AMD CPUs that are of the bulldozer/piledriver family and newer. Helped mine a lot.


I am really curious as to how much increase that gave. Do you have any benchmarks or anything to compare differences? Maybe even try to estimate say a % of increase?


----------



## neyel8r

i haven't posted any in a while so here's a compensatory boatload for y'all...























*^ this is one from when my game wigged out-- that's actually Aela who's been transformed into a stiff & hunched-over Hargraven's body... ***??







shame i didn't snag the shot from below looking @ her face...







*


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I am really curious as to how much increase that gave. Do you have any benchmarks or anything to compare differences? Maybe even try to estimate say a % of increase?


With the parallax mods that sucked for performance, was getting 25fps. after BDC got 50fps. Got rid of the parallax and got back up to 60FPS. This was after reinstall of win7 and skyrim, trying some new mods so wasn't back to my 75fps capped smooth running skyrim. So at it again to get it tweaked to my original run.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My new character.


----------



## AbdullahG

I haven't posted in awhile.


Spoiler: Total of Ten Pictures


----------



## Tagkaman

I've been playing around with combining ENB with SweetFX and with some experimentation there are some great effects that can be achieved. I'll bring out some screens when I can.


----------



## DiaSin

Some new shots. More in the spoiler tag.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Some new shots. More in the spoiler tag.


more pics of that sword, it looks hawt.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What AA solution do you use?

Also, I have a problem right now. For some reason, my character's body is showing the missing texture purple colour instead of the colour of his skin. I've tried reinstalling character retex mods, no avail. I've also tried changing race in racemenu: I get the same result no matter what race or gender. It's a minor issue but it is incredibly annoying. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> more pics of that sword, it looks hawt.


The sword would be this: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52700/?


----------



## Andrew LB




----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> What AA solution do you use?


Downsampling + SMAA


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Downsampling + SMAA


Amazing as usual. What settings do you use for gameplay? I have read your previous posts about how you change ENB's specifically for a screenshot but is that all you use the game for? I am interested in how some of your ENB settings and mods would run on an High-End PC, being always enabled. I am getting about 30FPS average outdoors with my modlist, and thats on a good day. Im constantly trying to make things better looking and still retain performance. I am upgrading to an i7 this summer though.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> Amazing as usual. What settings do you use for gameplay? I have read your previous posts about how you change ENB's specifically for a screenshot but is that all you use the game for? I am interested in how some of your ENB settings and mods would run on an High-End PC, being always enabled. I am getting about 30FPS average outdoors with my modlist, and thats on a good day. Im constantly trying to make things better looking and still retain performance. I am upgrading to an i7 this summer though.


I don't play so i don't have any settings for that, i don't care about performance....

And sometimes i use some very unplayable settings (high SSAO/DOF/Downsampling/uGrids) , but as always, you can get "almost the same" keeping a nice performance.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> Amazing as usual. What settings do you use for gameplay? I have read your previous posts about how you change ENB's specifically for a screenshot but is that all you use the game for? I am interested in how some of your ENB settings and mods would run on an High-End PC, being always enabled. I am getting about 30FPS average outdoors with my modlist, and thats on a good day. Im constantly trying to make things better looking and still retain performance. I am upgrading to an i7 this summer though.


So I'm not the only one dropping below 30 on a 7970. It had me worried a bit when this upgrade from my old GTX 470 didn't get me the level of performance change in Skyrim that I had in other games. On the bright side, this is what it looks like now that I have enough VRAM to push some truly HD textures and ridiculous view distances. And by ridiculous I mean I am currently at uGridsToLoad=12.

On a side note.. Look at the third and the fourth pictures. Anyone know why the sword (like most weaons) looks bigger on her back than in her hand? As you can see from the fourth picture that is a one handed weapon, I just have the swords set to go on the players back from the skeleton I have installed.

I suggest opening these in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So I'm not the only one dropping below 30 on a 7970. It had me worried a bit when this upgrade from my old GTX 470 didn't get me the level of performance change in Skyrim that I had in other games. On the bright side, this is what it looks like now that I have enough VRAM to push some truly HD textures and ridiculous view distances. And by ridiculous I mean I am currently at uGridsToLoad=12.
> 
> On a side note.. Look at the third and the fourth pictures. Anyone know why the sword (like most weaons) looks bigger on her back than in her hand? As you can see from the fourth picture that is a one handed weapon, I just have the swords set to go on the players back from the skeleton I have installed.
> 
> I suggest opening these in a new tab for full resolution.


Higher Ugrids causes higher CPU usage, which Skyrim is already bottlenecked from. I keep Ugrids at 7.

Even with proper ini tweaks you will still get CPU bottlenecking, with my current setup (3 monitors on a 290) I maintain 35-45 FPS most places outdoors, minimum of around 30. Indoors I get 60 to 100 FPS just about everywhere.


----------



## Durquavian

Been watching my CPU usage and it rarely gets above 50%. This is with ugrids of 5. Want to try higher but just got done with OS reinstall and still tweaking the baseline.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Been watching my CPU usage and it rarely gets above 50%. This is with ugrids of 5. Want to try higher but just got done with OS reinstall and still tweaking the baseline.


Yeah. Mine maxes at about 70% with ugrids at 12, and about 80% when I had it at 15, but it just takes too long to load the game at 15.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah. Mine maxes at about 70% with ugrids at 12, and about 80% when I had it at 15, but it just takes too long to load the game at 15.


Even at 11 it became unbareble. Had to leave it at 7 myself otherwise initial load time is absurd especially on an HDD.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Even at 11 it became unbareble. Had to leave it at 7 myself otherwise initial load time is absurd especially on an HDD.


My load times actually dropped quite a bit for some reason or other when I upgraded from my GTX 470 to this 7970. I suspect it is because the game was trying to use more VRAM than I had when i was on the 470.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> My load times actually dropped quite a bit for some reason or other when I upgraded from my GTX 470 to this 7970. I suspect it is because the game was trying to use more VRAM than I had when i was on the 470.


That wouldn't have caused a decrease in load times unless you happened to have purple textures everywhere and you somehow didn't crash (probably due to skse alpha or ssme).

Have you fast traveled in your save recently? That can selectively unload your cells if your .ini is configured for it.

For the 337.50 drivers I did a fresh install to clear out the gunk+OC'd all the things.
So now my Titan Black is just loving Skyrim...though its the only game I have other than BF4 which can make the Titan Black cry in inadequacy.
255 mods, 2-4k textures on everything.

Draw distances maxed, grass density set to 15, ugrids set to 11, 4k shadows and so on gets me a steady 20 fps unless I get into a really demanding area then I see 15-20 fps.
I'll post a video when I get home and upload, it really does look better than next gen games.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That wouldn't have caused a decrease in load times unless you happened to have purple textures everywhere and you somehow didn't crash (probably due to skse alpha or ssme).
> 
> Have you fast traveled in your save recently? That can selectively unload your cells if your .ini is configured for it.
> 
> For the 337.50 drivers I did a fresh install to clear out the gunk+OC'd all the things.
> So now my Titan Black is just loving Skyrim...though its the only game I have other than BF4 which can make the Titan Black cry in inadequacy.
> 255 mods, 2-4k textures on everything.
> 
> Draw distances maxed, grass density set to 15, ugrids set to 11, 4k shadows and so on gets me a steady 20 fps unless I get into a really demanding area then I see 15-20 fps.
> I'll post a video when I get home and upload, it really does look better than next gen games.


All I know is that it loads faster, and I am using about 2900mb of VRAM, where the old card where it loaded slowly and stuttered all the time only had 1280mb to work with.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> All I know is that it loads faster, and I am using about 2900mb of VRAM, where the old card where it loaded slowly and stuttered all the time only had 1280mb to work with.


Yep so you probably maxed your vram with the old card, if you had seen purple/pink textures that is a sign of running out of vram (or broken textures due to mods). Imo Skyrim needs a minimum of 2 to function reasonably well with 3gb being a sweet spot. Skyrim though can use massive amount of vram, I can easily push it past 6gb if I wanted to but whats the point when the cards availible aren't powerful enough to offer a reasonable frame rate while using things like 8k shadows, which will push you right up to the 6gb limit with 11ugrids, etc (I tried it, 5fps but it worked).

If anyone has any questions about Skyrim modding and load orders/system stability I.am.your.man.
I learned all the tips and tricks the hard way (3 years of screwing up and reading on how to not screw up). I also have pretty much gone through every mod ever made that's generically worth installing so I can provide a comprehensive list of mod suggestions as well for nearly all aspects of gameplay.

Pick my brain, I am your Skyrim mod encyclopedia.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

That looks really good, very life-like.


----------



## kzone75

I'll upload some nature screenies later today..


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yep so you probably maxed your vram with the old card, if you had seen purple/pink textures that is a sign of running out of vram (or broken textures due to mods). Imo Skyrim needs a minimum of 2 to function reasonably well with 3gb being a sweet spot. Skyrim though can use massive amount of vram, I can easily push it past 6gb if I wanted to but whats the point when the cards availible aren't powerful enough to offer a reasonable frame rate while using things like 8k shadows, which will push you right up to the 6gb limit with 11ugrids, etc (I tried it, 5fps but it worked).
> 
> If anyone has any questions about Skyrim modding and load orders/system stability I.am.your.man.
> I learned all the tips and tricks the hard way (3 years of screwing up and reading on how to not screw up). I also have pretty much gone through every mod ever made that's generically worth installing so I can provide a comprehensive list of mod suggestions as well for nearly all aspects of gameplay.
> 
> Pick my brain, I am your Skyrim mod encyclopedia.


So I have not played Skyrim in over a year and my system is a lot faster now.

Think you can recommend the right mods and order for me? I have sli titans, and surround 1600p monitors (4800x2560 any suggestions?


----------



## Tagkaman

Has anyone ever used the Boss Userlist Manager? I've created a couple of rules but they're all flagged as inactive because the esps are supposedly not installed even though they are. Any way to fix?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I have not played Skyrim in over a year and my system is a lot faster now.
> 
> Think you can recommend the right mods and order for me? I have sli titans, and surround 1600p monitors (4800x2560 any suggestions?


Your system should be able to handle anything you throw at it then.

Here's a load order I use, it's a collection of the best mods Ive been able to find, all of which your computer should handle with ease.


Spoiler: Warning: gigantic load order!



Skyrim.esm=1
Update.esm=1
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp=1
Dawnguard.esm=1
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp=1
HearthFires.esm=1
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp=1
Dragonborn.esm=1
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp=1
Falskaar.esm=1
Wyrmstooth.esp=1
ApachiiHair.esm=1
RaceCompatibility.esm=1
Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm=1
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm=1
DynamicLoot.esm=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
MagicDuelReborn.esm=1
MFVM.esm=1
SkyMoMod.esm=1
SPIKE.esm=1
Chesko_Frostfall.esp=1
MoreRainHeavyandDarker.esp=1
Better Dynamic Snow.esp=1
Morning Fogs.esp=1
SplashofRain.esp=1
Supreme Fog - CoT.esp=1
VanillaSnowWindyand150percentLessView.esp=1
MFVM_Hearthfire_Patch.esp=1
mintylightningmod.esp=1
MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp=1
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes_HighSpawn.esp=1
AMatterOfTime.esp=1
AshRocks.esp=1
BirdsHF.esp=1
Birdsofskyrim.esp=1
BLEED.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
datgrass .esp=1
Dead Body Collision.esp=1
EpisodeParallax.esp=1
High Level Enemies.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Falskaar.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Dawnguard.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Dragonborn.esp=1
Hunterborn.esp=1
Hunterborn_Dawnguard-Patch.esp=1
Hunterborn_Frostfall-Patch.esp=1
Immersive Battles.esp=1
Immersive Brigands.esp=1
Immersive Dawnguard.esp=1
Immersive Dragonborn.esp=1
Immersive Factions.esp=1
Immersive Mercenaries.esp=1
Immersive Patrols.esp=1
Immersive Travelers.esp=1
Immersive Werewolves.esp=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp=1
Point The Way.esp=1
Populated Dungeons Caves Ruins.esp=1
Populated Lands Roads Paths.esp=1
Populated Skyrim Civil War.esp=1
Real Clouds.esp=1
Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1 No Food.esp=1
RedMountainErupts.esp=1
skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp=1
Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp=1
Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp=1
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
StormcloakArmorVarietyOPTION2.esp=1
TouringCarriages.esp=1
WetandCold.esp=1
WetandCold - Ashes.esp=1
DYNAVISION Dynamic Depth of Field.esp=1
Footprints.esp=1
Footprints - Ash.esp=1
RaceMenu.esp=1
RaceMenuPlugin.esp=1
RaceMenuOverlays.esp=1
SkyTweak.esp=1
towConversation.esp=1
SkyUI.esp=1
iHUD.esp=1
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp=1
Bulwark of Azzinoth.esp=1
Cloaks.esp=1
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp=1
1nivWICCloaks.esp=1
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp=1
DynamicLoot_DB.esp=1
DynamicLoot_DG.esp=1
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp=1
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=1
Immersive Weapons.esp=1
ISDBaniKatanaLIGHT2H.esp=1
lilithsthorn.esp=1
LustmordVampireArmor.esp=1
TMRCosplay.esp=1
Equipping Overhaul.esp=1
DeadlyDragons.esp=1
DeadlyMonsters.esp=1
Hunting in Skyrim - No Perks.esp=1
Inconsequential NPCs.esp=1
Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp=1
OBIS.esp=1
OBISDB.esp=1
PumpingIron.esp=1
Riften Small.esp=1
Run For Your Lives.esp=1
When Vampires Attack.esp=1
SBT Smal3.esp=1
SBT Smal2.esp=1
SBT Smal1.esp=1
The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp=1
Thunderchild - Epic Shout Package.esp=1
Thunderchild Wyrmstooth Patch.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp=1
Book Covers Skyrim.esp=1
Civil War Overhaul.esp=1
Differently Ebony.esp=1
ESFCompanions.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-ESFCompanionsPatch.esp=1
FasterArrows75.esp=1
FasterArrows.esp=1
FasterArrows50.esp=1
FasterArrows100.esp=1
FireAndIceOverhaul.esp=1
Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
Killable Camp Commanders.esp=1
LAV - Perfect Legionnarie optional rebalance.esp=1
LegionArmorVarietyOPTION8 - Perfect Legionnarie.esp=1
RealisticHumanoidMovementSpeed.esp=1
Rebirth Monster.esp=1
Convenient Horses.esp=1
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
dD-Dawnguard-Immersive Creatures EBT Patch.esp=1
TorchRadius.esp=1
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp=1
Drinking Fountains of Skyrim.esp=1
Unique Grasses.esp=1
Populated Cities Towns Villages.esp=1
RealisticRoomRental.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-PersidRRentalPatch.esp=1
SoS - The Dungeons.esp=1
SoS - The Wilds.esp=1
CinematicFireFX.esp=1
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp=1
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp=1
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp=1
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp=1
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Brighter Dungeons.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel Falskaar.esp=1
Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp=1
CoTUnbleakFixBright.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch_DB.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp=1
DVA - Dynamic Vampire Appearance.esp=1
Better Vampires ML.esp=1
ToL_Core_by_Brevi.esp=1
ToL_MCM.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-AMBSkyforgePatch.esp=1
Apocalypse - The Spell Package.esp=1
CandlelightShadow.esp=1
CandlelightToggleDefaultNC.esp=1
SmartCast_1_0.esp=1
BFSEffects.esp=1
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp=1
MagicDuelReborn - Shouts.esp=1
MagicDuelReborn Thunderchild Patch.esp=1
MagicUnderControl.esp=1
Realistic crime report radius.esp=1
Duel - Combat Realism.esp=1
DragonCombatOverhaul.esp=1
DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp=1
Locational Damage.esp=1
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp=1
ABT - Loot Arrows +50%.esp=1
ABT - Faster Arrows Improved +100%.esp=1
ABT - Faster Bolts Improved +100%.esp=1
ABT - Merchants Arrows +50%.esp=1
ABT - Increased Bolts Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
ABT - Increased Progressive Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
ABT - Recover +50% Arrows and Bolts.esp=1
SkyPE.esp=1
Animated Enchantments.esp=1
Beards.esp=1
Brows.esp=1
MTOH.esp=1
SGEyebrows.esp=1
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp=1
BS-TheHag_Overlays.esp=1
The Coenaculi.esp=1
3DNPC.esp=1
Inigo.esp=1
Aela.esp=1
Brothers.esp=1
Frea.esp=1
Rayya.esp=1
BVFE_Serana.esp=1
EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp=1
EMViljaInSolstheimAddOn.esp=1
moveit.esp=1
AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-AFTPatch.esp=1
Height Adjusted Races with True Giants.esp=1
BVLT - Human.esp=1
CharacterMakingExtender.esp=1
EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp=1
Reanimate FX.esp=1
getSnowy.esp=1
No More Glowing Edges.esp=1
RealShelter.esp=1
Purewaters.esp=1
PurewatersDB.esp=1
Purewaters-Falskaar.esp=1
Waves.esp=1
DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp=1
Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 2.esp=1
warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp=1
Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp=1
Automatic Variants.esp=1
ASIS-Dependency.esp=1
ASIS.esp=1
Vivid Landscapes.esp=1
VelvetRobesandCloaks.esp=1
LeggingsReturnStandalone.esp=1
Prometheus_No_snow_Under_the_roof_DG.esp=1
Falskaar Wildlife.esp=1
Death Souls.esp=1
iNeed.esp=1
RRR_3DNPC-Patch.esp=1
Immersive NPC in the dark.esp=1
Rebirth Monster - SIC Patch.esp=1
FCO - Follower Commentary Overhaul.esp=1
ScopedBows.esp=1
SeranaDialogEdit.esp=1
SkyFalls + SkyMills + DG + DB + FS + WT.esp=1
SkyFalls DB + FS Small Waterfalls.esp=1
ImportantInformationOverhaul.esp=1


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Your system should be able to handle anything you throw at it then.
> 
> Here's a load order I use, it's a collection of the best mods Ive been able to find, all of which your computer should handle with ease.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: gigantic load order!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm=1
> Update.esm=1
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp=1
> Dawnguard.esm=1
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp=1
> HearthFires.esm=1
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp=1
> Dragonborn.esm=1
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp=1
> Falskaar.esm=1
> Wyrmstooth.esp=1
> ApachiiHair.esm=1
> RaceCompatibility.esm=1
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm=1
> DynamicLoot.esm=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
> MagicDuelReborn.esm=1
> MFVM.esm=1
> SkyMoMod.esm=1
> SPIKE.esm=1
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp=1
> MoreRainHeavyandDarker.esp=1
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp=1
> Morning Fogs.esp=1
> SplashofRain.esp=1
> Supreme Fog - CoT.esp=1
> VanillaSnowWindyand150percentLessView.esp=1
> MFVM_Hearthfire_Patch.esp=1
> mintylightningmod.esp=1
> MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp=1
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp=1
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp=1
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp=1
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes_HighSpawn.esp=1
> AMatterOfTime.esp=1
> AshRocks.esp=1
> BirdsHF.esp=1
> Birdsofskyrim.esp=1
> BLEED.esp=1
> Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
> datgrass .esp=1
> Dead Body Collision.esp=1
> EpisodeParallax.esp=1
> High Level Enemies.esp=1
> High Level Enemies - Falskaar.esp=1
> High Level Enemies - Dawnguard.esp=1
> High Level Enemies - Dragonborn.esp=1
> Hunterborn.esp=1
> Hunterborn_Dawnguard-Patch.esp=1
> Hunterborn_Frostfall-Patch.esp=1
> Immersive Battles.esp=1
> Immersive Brigands.esp=1
> Immersive Dawnguard.esp=1
> Immersive Dragonborn.esp=1
> Immersive Factions.esp=1
> Immersive Mercenaries.esp=1
> Immersive Patrols.esp=1
> Immersive Travelers.esp=1
> Immersive Werewolves.esp=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp=1
> Point The Way.esp=1
> Populated Dungeons Caves Ruins.esp=1
> Populated Lands Roads Paths.esp=1
> Populated Skyrim Civil War.esp=1
> Real Clouds.esp=1
> Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1 No Food.esp=1
> RedMountainErupts.esp=1
> skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp=1
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp=1
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp=1
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
> StormcloakArmorVarietyOPTION2.esp=1
> TouringCarriages.esp=1
> WetandCold.esp=1
> WetandCold - Ashes.esp=1
> DYNAVISION Dynamic Depth of Field.esp=1
> Footprints.esp=1
> Footprints - Ash.esp=1
> RaceMenu.esp=1
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp=1
> RaceMenuOverlays.esp=1
> SkyTweak.esp=1
> towConversation.esp=1
> SkyUI.esp=1
> iHUD.esp=1
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp=1
> Bulwark of Azzinoth.esp=1
> Cloaks.esp=1
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp=1
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp=1
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp=1
> DynamicLoot_DB.esp=1
> DynamicLoot_DG.esp=1
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp=1
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=1
> Immersive Weapons.esp=1
> ISDBaniKatanaLIGHT2H.esp=1
> lilithsthorn.esp=1
> LustmordVampireArmor.esp=1
> TMRCosplay.esp=1
> Equipping Overhaul.esp=1
> DeadlyDragons.esp=1
> DeadlyMonsters.esp=1
> Hunting in Skyrim - No Perks.esp=1
> Inconsequential NPCs.esp=1
> Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp=1
> OBIS.esp=1
> OBISDB.esp=1
> PumpingIron.esp=1
> Riften Small.esp=1
> Run For Your Lives.esp=1
> When Vampires Attack.esp=1
> SBT Smal3.esp=1
> SBT Smal2.esp=1
> SBT Smal1.esp=1
> The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp=1
> Thunderchild - Epic Shout Package.esp=1
> Thunderchild Wyrmstooth Patch.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp=1
> Book Covers Skyrim.esp=1
> Civil War Overhaul.esp=1
> Differently Ebony.esp=1
> ESFCompanions.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-ESFCompanionsPatch.esp=1
> FasterArrows75.esp=1
> FasterArrows.esp=1
> FasterArrows50.esp=1
> FasterArrows100.esp=1
> FireAndIceOverhaul.esp=1
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
> Killable Camp Commanders.esp=1
> LAV - Perfect Legionnarie optional rebalance.esp=1
> LegionArmorVarietyOPTION8 - Perfect Legionnarie.esp=1
> RealisticHumanoidMovementSpeed.esp=1
> Rebirth Monster.esp=1
> Convenient Horses.esp=1
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
> dD-Dawnguard-Immersive Creatures EBT Patch.esp=1
> TorchRadius.esp=1
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp=1
> Drinking Fountains of Skyrim.esp=1
> Unique Grasses.esp=1
> Populated Cities Towns Villages.esp=1
> RealisticRoomRental.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-PersidRRentalPatch.esp=1
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp=1
> SoS - The Wilds.esp=1
> CinematicFireFX.esp=1
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp=1
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp=1
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp=1
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp=1
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Brighter Dungeons.esp=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel Falskaar.esp=1
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp=1
> CoTUnbleakFixBright.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch_DB.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp=1
> DVA - Dynamic Vampire Appearance.esp=1
> Better Vampires ML.esp=1
> ToL_Core_by_Brevi.esp=1
> ToL_MCM.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-AMBSkyforgePatch.esp=1
> Apocalypse - The Spell Package.esp=1
> CandlelightShadow.esp=1
> CandlelightToggleDefaultNC.esp=1
> SmartCast_1_0.esp=1
> BFSEffects.esp=1
> DeadlySpellImpacts.esp=1
> MagicDuelReborn - Shouts.esp=1
> MagicDuelReborn Thunderchild Patch.esp=1
> MagicUnderControl.esp=1
> Realistic crime report radius.esp=1
> Duel - Combat Realism.esp=1
> DragonCombatOverhaul.esp=1
> DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp=1
> Locational Damage.esp=1
> The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp=1
> ABT - Loot Arrows +50%.esp=1
> ABT - Faster Arrows Improved +100%.esp=1
> ABT - Faster Bolts Improved +100%.esp=1
> ABT - Merchants Arrows +50%.esp=1
> ABT - Increased Bolts Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
> ABT - Increased Progressive Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
> ABT - Recover +50% Arrows and Bolts.esp=1
> SkyPE.esp=1
> Animated Enchantments.esp=1
> Beards.esp=1
> Brows.esp=1
> MTOH.esp=1
> SGEyebrows.esp=1
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp=1
> BS-TheHag_Overlays.esp=1
> The Coenaculi.esp=1
> 3DNPC.esp=1
> Inigo.esp=1
> Aela.esp=1
> Brothers.esp=1
> Frea.esp=1
> Rayya.esp=1
> BVFE_Serana.esp=1
> EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp=1
> EMViljaInSolstheimAddOn.esp=1
> moveit.esp=1
> AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-AFTPatch.esp=1
> Height Adjusted Races with True Giants.esp=1
> BVLT - Human.esp=1
> CharacterMakingExtender.esp=1
> EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp=1
> Reanimate FX.esp=1
> getSnowy.esp=1
> No More Glowing Edges.esp=1
> RealShelter.esp=1
> Purewaters.esp=1
> PurewatersDB.esp=1
> Purewaters-Falskaar.esp=1
> Waves.esp=1
> DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp=1
> Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 2.esp=1
> warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp=1
> Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp=1
> Automatic Variants.esp=1
> ASIS-Dependency.esp=1
> ASIS.esp=1
> Vivid Landscapes.esp=1
> VelvetRobesandCloaks.esp=1
> LeggingsReturnStandalone.esp=1
> Prometheus_No_snow_Under_the_roof_DG.esp=1
> Falskaar Wildlife.esp=1
> Death Souls.esp=1
> iNeed.esp=1
> RRR_3DNPC-Patch.esp=1
> Immersive NPC in the dark.esp=1
> Rebirth Monster - SIC Patch.esp=1
> FCO - Follower Commentary Overhaul.esp=1
> ScopedBows.esp=1
> SeranaDialogEdit.esp=1
> SkyFalls + SkyMills + DG + DB + FS + WT.esp=1
> SkyFalls DB + FS Small Waterfalls.esp=1
> ImportantInformationOverhaul.esp=1


One piece of advice.. Don't install the Skyrim Monster Mod (SkyMoMod) if you are starting a new character. After I installed that i walked out of Whiterun at level 6 and was quickly cooked by the steam breath of a Dwarven Sky Centurion. Basically a robotic dragon. Definitely not a mod for low-level characters.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> One piece of advice.. Don't install the Skyrim Monster Mod (SkyMoMod) if you are starting a new character. After I installed that i walked out of Whiterun at level 6 and was quickly cooked by the steam breath of a Dwarven Sky Centurion. Basically a robotic dragon. Definitely not a mod for low-level characters.


To expand on this; don't install monstermod with spawn adders like ASIS, if you do make sure you either don't patch in monstermod or make sure your loadorder dictates the spawn adders do not use monstermod.

If all else fails turn down the difficulty until you're a high enough level.


----------



## DiaSin

One other mod I would suggest along the lines of MonsterMod, also only for higher level characters, is "Bellyache's New Dragon Species." This adds quite a few new species of dragons, some of which, while weaker (and smaller) than normal dragons, can appear in groups of 2-3. I quite like the mod, but again, it is NOT for low level characters. Some of the rarer species it adds are VERY strong. I would also recommend his HD Dragon Replacer Pack.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

What water mod do you use?

Nvm, read your sig. We use the same water mods. Not sure why your water looks better.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> What water mod do you use?
> 
> Nvm, read your sig. We use the same water mods. Not sure why your water looks better.


ENB provides effects that alter the water shaders (I guess that's how it works). Using both ENB and water texture mods can make it look as it does in the screenshots above.


----------



## DIYDeath

I use ENB as well with realistic water two and pure water. That's why Im wondering. Might have to do with me using bleak enb?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I use ENB as well with realistic water two and pure water. That's why Im wondering. Might have to do with me using bleak enb?


Could be that you're also using 2 water mods also along with bleak ENB. Only supposed to use 1 as they can conflict. If they haven't yet, give it time. You may install something that doesn't play nice with one of them and then have some problems.

Also, AS07 spends (I assume) many hours tweaking his ENB's water to look like that.


----------



## CptAsian

I completely reinstalled Skyrim and all of my mods, along with finally buying Dawnguard and Dragonborn. Running the RealVision ENB. I'll need to do some more tweaking.


----------



## Subasean

...meep

That is scary good looking.


----------



## xvince1




----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I completely reinstalled Skyrim and all of my mods, along with finally buying Dawnguard and Dragonborn. Running the RealVision ENB. I'll need to do some more tweaking.


Looks a bit overexposed. Adding some bloom to soften will help.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Looks a bit overexposed. Adding some bloom to soften will help.


Thats his ENB. Its designed to look that way, made to look like the new battlefield games.

Anyway... more of my pics.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Looks a bit overexposed. Adding some bloom to soften will help.


Yeah, bloom is one of the things I plan to mess with.
I'm also getting some flickering with pretty much all lighting; anyone know anything about that? I know that's kinda vague...


----------



## DiaSin

Have two more.


----------



## Kavster12

Any tree/plant mod recommendations that will help boost the amount of trees in towns as well as open areas?
Just want some opinions.
Also, has anybody tweaked the Realvision ENB and found something they liked? Let me know


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm also getting some flickering with pretty much all lighting; anyone know anything about that? I know that's kinda vague...


Try some of these tweaks to the skyrim.ini:

[General]
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192 ;Helps prevent lighting pop-in

[Display]
;Improves shadow changes as the sun moves through the sky
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.25 ;Transition time of sun-shadow movement
fSunUpdateThreshold=1.5 ;Time between sun-shadow movement

Those fix light pop in and shadow flickering. Flickering on textures can also be caused by aliasing (the target of AA) or a badly implemented SSAO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Any tree/plant mod recommendations that will help boost the amount of trees in towns as well as open areas?


There are a bunch for settlements under this category on the nexus. Just be careful though: they really crush performance.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## chiknnwatrmln




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Arturo.Zise

^^^ That looks more like a digital photo than a game screenshot.......stunning.


----------



## xxroxx

Hey guys! Can somebody tell me if higher res textures can bring FPS down? Or its just the ENB and grass density? (I'm running 3+ grass, ground and trees enhancers + Lush Trees, Grass on Steroids and that oversized trees mod and some 4k, 2k and 1k textures mixed and True Vision ENB)


----------



## xxroxx

Here's mines


----------



## BradleyW

nice shots


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Hey guys! Can somebody tell me if higher res textures can bring FPS down? Or its just the ENB and grass density? (I'm running 3+ grass, ground and trees enhancers + Lush Trees, Grass on Steroids and that oversized trees mod and some 4k, 2k and 1k textures mixed and True Vision ENB)


Just about any texture mod will kill your FPS in one way or another - ESPECIALLY grass mods.


----------



## DiaSin

Some more of mine.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What do you do in your ENB to make it bright without everything looking washed out? Is it something basic or are there alot of settings that have to be changed for that?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Hey guys! Can somebody tell me if higher res textures can bring FPS down? Or its just the ENB and grass density? (I'm running 3+ grass, ground and trees enhancers + Lush Trees, Grass on Steroids and that oversized trees mod and some 4k, 2k and 1k textures mixed and True Vision ENB)


Yeah, resolution can and will bring down FPS, but not typically so much that it's noticeable. The effect with resolution is more on RAM and VRAM.

ENB can reduce FPS like no one's business if your settings are high, but can be very friendly too. Boris is amazing when it comes to optimizing the program for better performance though. Just having ENB installed can usually net you about a 10% FPS hit or more. Grass density is THE FPS KILLER. Hands down. Only shadows cause a bigger hit, mainly because they are more prevalent.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What do you do in your ENB to make it bright without everything looking washed out? Is it something basic or are there alot of settings that have to be changed for that?


Directlighting Intensity, tonemapping, adaptation...


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Directlighting Intensity, tonemapping, adaptation...


Thanks. I upped the directlighting a bit and now I am quite a bit more happy with the ENB I am using. Will probably raise it more later.

This first one is my new desktop wallpaper.


----------



## shadowguy

first time
white run :


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowguy*
> 
> first time
> white run :


I had almost forgotten what Whiterun looked like in the base game.. Here's mine.

Open the image in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## shadowguy

very nice man


----------



## DiaSin

Some more. As usual open these in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## DiaSin

I played around with the various lighting settings in ENB (Who am I kidding? I just randomly turned lighting settings up that looked like they might change what I needed. I still have no idea what I am doing in there.) and seem to have made progress with getting the proper brightness. Compare this to the second shot in my last post.


----------



## shadowguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I played around with the various lighting settings in ENB (Who am I kidding? I just randomly turned lighting settings up that looked like they might change what I needed. I still have no idea what I am doing in there.) and seem to have made progress with getting the proper brightness. Compare this to the second shot in my last post.


colors are more saturated which is nice IMO


----------



## shadowguy

open in new tab for full resolution


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I played around with the various lighting settings in ENB (Who am I kidding? I just randomly turned lighting settings up that looked like they might change what I needed. I still have no idea what I am doing in there.) and seem to have made progress with getting the proper brightness. Compare this to the second shot in my last post.


The link in my sig has an in depth guide covering all the settings up to .2** something. I haven't updated it in a few months, but it will explain what you are looking for. The newer effects like water and weather and SSS (Now that it the bug is fixed) aren't covered, but most everything else is.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Haven't posted any in a while; and I haven't taken any worthwhile lately, so I'm posting some retro shots. Many different ENB's, most are custom, some are tweaked versions of other user's releases. All were taken during normal gameplay.





Spoiler: Warning: 9 More photos


----------



## DiaSin

I got a new ENB. I think it looks quite good now that I took the time to go through all the options and really set it up.

With this first image.. I was wandering around and heard a sound like a katana being drawn at high speed in a samurai movie. I turn in the direction of the sound and see a frostbite spider just floating there, dead, with no sign of what could have killed it. Somehow I doubt it was the mudcrab.


Now.. the rest of the shots.


----------



## DreamScar

Ugh, flickr seems to be turning my photos "all white" for some reason, had to use OC.nets uploader. Sorry for the loss of quality~


----------



## DiaSin

Looks like a lovely place to swim doesn't it? And yet there was a goat drinking from this..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

My Skyrim was lost to Raid 0 failure on some ssd's. i kept my old screenshots on another raid array. I have to start all over now.... so in memory of my old crappy settings i post some shots.. R.I.P. old game install you will be missed. I dread setting up another install


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> My Skyrim was lost to Raid 0 failure on some ssd's. i kept my old screenshots on another raid array. I have to start all over now.... so in memory of my old crappy settings i post some shots.. R.I.P. old game install you will be missed. I dread setting up another install


Did you back up your saves? I have to constantly to free up HD space on my tiny 60gb SSD. Its a good habit.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> Did you back up your saves? I have to constantly to free up HD space on my tiny 60gb SSD. Its a good habit.


Assuming he has a legal copy steam will back up his last 5 saves. And for us modders the save itself isn't the hassle. Its re-installing anywhere from 50 to (in my case) 200 mods.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Assuming he has a legal copy steam will back up his last 5 saves. And for us modders the save itself isn't the hassle. Its re-installing anywhere from 50 to (in my case) 200 mods.


not only that but if you made your own mod and havent saved it anywhere, losing the skyrim file can also mean losing your nif files and texture. and rebuilding it from scratch isnt fun.


----------



## DreamScar

I lost my Skyrim due to an HD failure last year. Had the saves backed up, took about a weeks worth of rebuilding the mods back to where I was satisfied, then built on that to where it is today. It is a hassle but re-assuring that I had the saves backed up. Backing up everything is what I do once a month now.


----------



## DiaSin

This first one I am just posting because I liked how the Sword of the Ancient Tongues was reacting to the lighting.


----------



## shadowguy

here is some more { view in new tab for full resolution}


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowguy*
> 
> here is some more *{ view in new tab for full resolution}*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That only works if you DO NOT use the built in image uploader. Right click one of your images and open in new tab. It will come out 400x200 or thereabouts. When I add my images I am manually typing in the image BBCode tags around direct links to my images on Flickr, and making sure the "Import Images" box is checked so that they are stored here on OCNs servers.

Raw Link: http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1990073/
With Image BBCode. I used "(" instead of the proper "[" so that this would not turn into an image: (img)http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1990073/(/img)

When typed correctly it will come out like this.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Mage characters can be so OP, especially when you get the best follower and dead thrall...


----------



## kzone75

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm curious.. Are there some spots where the groundcover just shows up that thick or do you have the grass density value below 20?


----------



## kzone75

Quick question, if I may.: How can I figure out who's endorsed me on Skyrim Nexus? Or can it be done? Only got pics there, but it would be fun to know.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> do you have the grass density value below 20?


Always at 0, i control the density through Creation Kit.


----------



## Kavster12

Is anybody else having problems logging into the nexus mod manager? I haven't been able to log in for the last few days.








I am using the latest version too.
EDIT: NVM it started working again. I reinstalled and it started working.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Is anybody else having problems logging into the nexus mod manager? I haven't been able to log in for the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the latest version too.





Spoiler: NMM works fine for me.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DiaSin

This is Karinne, my spellsword.

I want to switch her back to a human race but I don't know how to keep the face settings when changing race. I spent quite some time working on her face and do not want to lose it. Anyone know of a way?

Oh, and I seem to have had some quality loss with this shot due to image compression. I wish I could get something other than fraps to work for taking screenshots/video in this game, preferably something that allows me to set the image quality.. most screen capture software does not play nice with ENB.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> This is Karinne, my spellsword.
> 
> I want to switch her back to a human race but I don't know how to keep the face settings when changing race. I spent quite some time working on her face and do not want to lose it. Anyone know of a way?
> 
> Oh, and I seem to have had some quality loss with this shot due to image compression. I wish I could get something other than fraps to work for taking screenshots/video in this game.. most screen capture software does not play nice with ENB.


I don't think you can.

Also ENB has a built in screencap tool. Check enblocal.ini for screenshot settings and keybinding, I think it's F12 by default.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I don't think you can.
> 
> Also ENB has a built in screencap tool. Check enblocal.ini for screenshot settings and keybinding, I think it's F12 by default.


Ah.. thanks for that. As for the race, what I am hoping for is some method, maybe involving saving her as a preset and editing that with the CK or something.. I dunno.. I don't care how complicated it is as long as it works. My view of what an elf should look like is mainly based on that of Tolkien. Tall, fair haired, fair skinned with lightly colored eyes. That is what Karinne used to be before I installed the hair physics mod and could not get any form of blonde hair to look right on its base texture. It all came out bright yellow even if I totally de-saturated the hair in the color mixer.. I think the base texture has alot of yellow in it. The look I want to switch to, which is mostly complete, with the deep red hair and green eyes, does not really fit my view of what an elf should look like.

Not to mention the ears look kinda bad from the side.. I took this shot to post on the mod page for the armor re-texture I was trying out.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> ....ENB has a built in screencap tool.


Yeah.. I cannot take screenshots with ENB or SweetFX. I just tried. For some reason both of those ignore the ingame gamma settings so the shots come out all washed out since the ENB I use is designed around the gamma being turned all the way down. I did finally figure something out. I set fraps to save with the huge uncompressed bmp files and then re-saved that file as a jpg with the quality slider in irfanview set to 100%. I think that all the image really loses is some color-depth that isn't really all that noticeable.

This is the end result, right at 500kb, which, to my eyes (and my monitor) at least, is very nearly indistinguishable from the original 6mb file. Look at this side by side with this shot. The difference is especially clear in the shading/shadows around the neck and face. Open the images in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


that second pic looks like real to me.....so pretty!!!


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


What mod is that for the face? Damn it looks SEXY!
And that lake screenshot... Is that just regular water mods + enb?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Posted this somewhere else before realizing this thread existed







.
Using the Grim and Somber ENB, the cinematic one. It absolutely kills my FPS though. I can install any texture mod I want without it killing my FPS, but with that ENB I go from 120+FPS to 30. It's worth it though, everything is way too pretty.

Are you using image hosting sites or this site? I used to use imageshack but apparently they're making me sub if I want to continue. Any advice on an image hosting site? I might be willing to pay a couple bucks so long as it isn't a monthly subscription and it's well worth the money.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## DIYDeath

Some screnies


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Any advice on an image hosting site? I might be willing to pay a couple bucks so long as it isn't a monthly subscription and it's well worth the money.


I use Flickr, its free(As far as I know) and a good site.

Speaking of Flickr, I know this may not be the place for this, but does anyone know why my Flickr ENB Uploads are "all white" when I upload them? As in, the image doesnt even show up, or I might get a hint of a shadow. Other than that, its all white.

Flickr VS Photobucket comparison:

Photobucket:


Flickr:

__
https://flic.kr/p/naNEKR


I cant seem to figure it out...


----------



## DreamScar

I seem to have figured it out. Flickr didnt like me uploading my .bmp anymore...


----------



## DiaSin

Magicka Sabers are awesome. The red one seemed fitting since my current character is a spellsword that currently uses lightning hands in the offhand. You can see the hair physics mod at work in this first one too.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> I seem to have figured it out. Flickr didnt like me uploading my .bmp anymore...


What armor is she wearing?


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> What armor is she wearing?


Which part? The Corset? Their are several different peices on this one. I try to make my toons wear something "somewhat" lore friendly. What I mean is, I dont like having a toon running around in a bikini fighting dragons!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DiaSin




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> Which part? The Corset? Their are several different peices on this one. I try to make my toons wear something "somewhat" lore friendly. What I mean is, I dont like having a toon running around in a bikini fighting dragons!


Whichever ones are in the pic I quoted.

I dont like the bikini garbage either, lore to at least somewhat lore friendly is my preference.


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Whichever ones are in the pic I quoted.
> 
> I dont like the bikini garbage either, lore to at least somewhat lore friendly is my preference.


Here is the Corset and the leggings. The Armor pieces on the leg and shoulder, as well as some minor things are from Brokefoots UNP Mashup. I just see an armor piece I like from a particular set, enchant it and put it on. Always changing things.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nuuGMU


__
https://flic.kr/p/ncXYHc


__
https://flic.kr/p/nwevVv


__
https://flic.kr/p/nuuGvG


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## DiaSin




----------



## Boinz

Ok, that sky color is just perfect, I'm gonna need to borrow that ENB.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Ok, that sky color is just perfect, I'm gonna need to borrow that ENB.


That would be the True Vision ENB Director's Cut with the default (natural) preset. I also use Enhanced Lights and FX, with the SMIM, Dawnguard and Dragoborn compatibility patches. Use the main option only on the core ELFX mod, not the exterior or enhancer plugins. Also do not use the More Dynamic Shadows and Striping Fixed that is under the optional files on the ENB, it causes problems with other lighting mods sometimes.

I have not yet tried any of the DoF optionals that are under the optional files section.
Edit: I just played around with the DoF optionals and I recommend you give the Soulwynd DoF option a try after you play for awhile with the default.

Have a couple more shots. Stupid dragon kept circling and ended up running away instead of attacking. These were both taken in roughly the same spot.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## gionight

As always enjoy the best pictures set for this game while you can .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! 144 images! 56K warning.





https://imageshack.com/i/n6rhq7j







https://imageshack.com/i/n7je5kj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6f668j

https://imageshack.com/i/ndllx5j

https://imageshack.com/i/n7pbybj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd2s21j



https://imageshack.com/i/nd4flgj

https://imageshack.com/i/narxq3j

https://imageshack.com/i/nh99spj



https://imageshack.com/i/neehycnj

https://imageshack.com/i/ndzzk81j

https://imageshack.com/i/nfebn4pj

https://imageshack.com/i/ndxlzlj

https://imageshack.com/i/neq36bj



https://imageshack.com/i/n6j274qj



https://imageshack.com/i/nft5fpxj

https://imageshack.com/i/n8hnaaj

https://imageshack.com/i/nadepxj

https://imageshack.com/i/n80pcqj

https://imageshack.com/i/nfvdyjpj

https://imageshack.com/i/neb0wnj

https://imageshack.com/i/na8u5zj

https://imageshack.com/i/nav873j

https://imageshack.com/i/n80y9nj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6jtp92j

https://imageshack.com/i/neh77uj

https://imageshack.com/i/na0lqoj

https://imageshack.com/i/nazhs1j

https://imageshack.com/i/n8szpsj

https://imageshack.com/i/ndsygoaj

https://imageshack.com/i/nej59wj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6itd9dj

https://imageshack.com/i/nfbr63j





https://imageshack.com/i/n7zdn5j

https://imageshack.com/i/n63hnxj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6zfxrj

https://imageshack.com/i/ne0cwvhj

https://imageshack.com/i/nf9eo9bj

https://imageshack.com/i/n76xt9j

https://imageshack.com/i/ndnodcj

https://imageshack.com/i/nfkx69j

https://imageshack.com/i/nfjw48j

https://imageshack.com/i/n67p100j

https://imageshack.com/i/nd7njtj

https://imageshack.com/i/ndgb21j

https://imageshack.com/i/ned6c5j

https://imageshack.com/i/ndouzylj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd8axoj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6z3pixj

https://imageshack.com/i/nhqtsij

https://imageshack.com/i/n6qp6nrj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6mj1sfj

https://imageshack.com/i/n8pw2mj

https://imageshack.com/i/n7bqahj

https://imageshack.com/i/n60uayj

https://imageshack.com/i/naixy6j

https://imageshack.com/i/n727lgj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd7y9gj

https://imageshack.com/i/nfdgiz9j

https://imageshack.com/i/naqgl3j

https://imageshack.com/i/n70ccej

https://imageshack.com/i/n7tbzrj

https://imageshack.com/i/ne8zg93j

https://imageshack.com/i/n7t84xj

https://imageshack.com/i/naxl4rj

https://imageshack.com/i/n81ntnj

https://imageshack.com/i/n7npgfj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd2takj

https://imageshack.com/i/n7co1uj

https://imageshack.com/i/neah859j

https://imageshack.com/i/n7javnj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd04huj

https://imageshack.com/i/new0cmj

https://imageshack.com/i/naezarhj

https://imageshack.com/i/nf3jf1j

https://imageshack.com/i/nds4xzdj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6odpkj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd6vnwj

https://imageshack.com/i/ne41t5j

https://imageshack.com/i/nf8lomj

https://imageshack.com/i/navypcj

https://imageshack.com/i/nf7pqyj

https://imageshack.com/i/nfw7zzcj

https://imageshack.com/i/nfmqv8j

https://imageshack.com/i/nfmzj1j

https://imageshack.com/i/nd3p4sj

https://imageshack.com/i/new51lj

https://imageshack.com/i/naednbj

https://imageshack.com/i/nexqfyj

https://imageshack.com/i/na7qepj

https://imageshack.com/i/ndsjcfj

https://imageshack.com/i/n858urj

https://imageshack.com/i/nhi2zuj

https://imageshack.com/i/n6rym9j

https://imageshack.com/i/n74kxuj

https://imageshack.com/i/nd32ha7j

https://imageshack.com/i/n757guj

https://imageshack.com/i/nhoze54j

https://imageshack.com/i/n7ecizj


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *Work in Progress!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6rhq7j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf6zhkj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7je5kj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6f668j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndllx5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7pbybj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd2s21j
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd4flgj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/narxq3j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nh99spj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neehycnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndzzk81j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfebn4pj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndxlzlj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neq36bj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6j274qj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nft5fpxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8hnaaj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nadepxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n80pcqj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfvdyjpj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neb0wnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na8u5zj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nav873j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n80y9nj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6jtp92j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neh77uj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na0lqoj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nazhs1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8szpsj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndsygoaj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nej59wj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6itd9dj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfbr63j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7zdn5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n63hnxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6zfxrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne0cwvhj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf9eo9bj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n76xt9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndnodcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfkx69j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfjw48j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n67p100j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd7njtj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndgb21j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ned6c5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndouzylj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd8axoj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6z3pixj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhqtsij
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6qp6nrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6mj1sfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8pw2mj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7bqahj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n60uayj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naixy6j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n727lgj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd7y9gj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfdgiz9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naqgl3j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n70ccej
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7tbzrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne8zg93j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7t84xj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naxl4rj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n81ntnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7npgfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd2takj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7co1uj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neah859j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7javnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd04huj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/new0cmj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naezarhj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf3jf1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nds4xzdj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6odpkj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd6vnwj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne41t5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf8lomj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/navypcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf7pqyj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfw7zzcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfmqv8j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfmzj1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd3p4sj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/new51lj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naednbj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nexqfyj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na7qepj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndsjcfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n858urj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhi2zuj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6rym9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n74kxuj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd32ha7j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n757guj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhoze54j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7ecizj


Beautiful work!







Can I have your list of mods, please.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6rhq7j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7je5kj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6f668j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndllx5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7pbybj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd2s21j
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd4flgj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/narxq3j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nh99spj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neehycnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndzzk81j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfebn4pj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndxlzlj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neq36bj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6j274qj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nft5fpxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8hnaaj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nadepxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n80pcqj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfvdyjpj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neb0wnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na8u5zj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nav873j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n80y9nj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6jtp92j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neh77uj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na0lqoj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nazhs1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8szpsj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndsygoaj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nej59wj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6itd9dj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfbr63j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7zdn5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n63hnxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6zfxrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne0cwvhj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf9eo9bj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n76xt9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndnodcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfkx69j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfjw48j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n67p100j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd7njtj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndgb21j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ned6c5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndouzylj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd8axoj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6z3pixj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhqtsij
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6qp6nrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6mj1sfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8pw2mj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7bqahj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n60uayj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naixy6j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n727lgj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd7y9gj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfdgiz9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naqgl3j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n70ccej
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7tbzrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne8zg93j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7t84xj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naxl4rj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n81ntnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7npgfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd2takj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7co1uj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neah859j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7javnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd04huj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/new0cmj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naezarhj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf3jf1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nds4xzdj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6odpkj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd6vnwj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne41t5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf8lomj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/navypcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf7pqyj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfw7zzcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfmqv8j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfmzj1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd3p4sj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/new51lj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naednbj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nexqfyj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na7qepj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndsjcfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n858urj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhi2zuj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6rym9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n74kxuj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd32ha7j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n757guj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhoze54j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7ecizj


Two things.. Why are you using a filmgrain effect on your ENB? It ruins some otherwise amazing images.

And the other.. For the love of god if you are gonna post more than 10-15 images PLEASE use a spoiler tag. I tried counting them and gave up at about 80.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*


theres 144 by my count, so yes please next time use a spoiler tag or two.


----------



## Durquavian

Thanx for the spoiler. You could leave a few out so others can see and more inclined to look at the others. Your shots are good but having more than 5 or 10 out is killer on phones.


----------



## Dunan

Anyone know how to get a nice natural skin tone on bodies? I think I messed mine up somehow and everyone looks overly red most of the time now.


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> As always enjoy the best pictures set for this game while you can .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! 144 images! 56K warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6rhq7j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7je5kj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6f668j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndllx5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7pbybj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd2s21j
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd4flgj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/narxq3j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nh99spj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neehycnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndzzk81j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfebn4pj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndxlzlj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neq36bj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6j274qj
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nft5fpxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8hnaaj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nadepxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n80pcqj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfvdyjpj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neb0wnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na8u5zj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nav873j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n80y9nj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6jtp92j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neh77uj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na0lqoj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nazhs1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8szpsj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndsygoaj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nej59wj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6itd9dj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfbr63j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7zdn5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n63hnxj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6zfxrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne0cwvhj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf9eo9bj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n76xt9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndnodcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfkx69j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfjw48j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n67p100j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd7njtj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndgb21j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ned6c5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndouzylj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd8axoj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6z3pixj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhqtsij
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6qp6nrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6mj1sfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8pw2mj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7bqahj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n60uayj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naixy6j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n727lgj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd7y9gj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfdgiz9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naqgl3j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n70ccej
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7tbzrj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne8zg93j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7t84xj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naxl4rj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n81ntnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7npgfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd2takj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7co1uj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/neah859j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7javnj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd04huj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/new0cmj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naezarhj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf3jf1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nds4xzdj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6odpkj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd6vnwj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne41t5j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf8lomj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/navypcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nf7pqyj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfw7zzcj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfmqv8j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nfmzj1j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd3p4sj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/new51lj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/naednbj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nexqfyj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na7qepj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndsjcfj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n858urj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhi2zuj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6rym9j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n74kxuj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nd32ha7j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n757guj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nhoze54j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7ecizj


I would also like to know what skin textures you have.

On another note, some "not-nearly-as-awesome" pics with my new ENB, its a bit dull...


__
https://flic.kr/p/nhqk9j


__
https://flic.kr/p/nyBNMt


__
https://flic.kr/p/nwS4a5


__
https://flic.kr/p/nhqaPe


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## h2spartan

A few without texture mods yet. Still working on enb. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Tarnix

New set of mods, new character, new play style. However I lost the previous ENB during downloads folder cleanup... The latest K ENB isn't as nice as the other one, not to mention that my FPS is junk.


----------



## xvince1

EnB's : TK / Serenity / Unreal / whiteAngel


----------



## DreamScar

Another ENB change, I think ill stick with this one...


__
https://flic.kr/p/nzE2kN


----------



## ASO7




----------



## kzone75




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What do you use for Tree/Grass mods other than the unique groundcovers? That does not look like Vurt's Flora Overhaul..


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Do you use much bloom? Your shots look like high direct lighting and contrast mostly.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Do you use much bloom? Your shots look like high direct lighting and contrast mostly.


Just direct lighting, the bloom is almost disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What do you use for Tree/Grass mods other than the unique groundcovers? That does not look like Vurt's Flora Overhaul..


Vanilla / Trees HD Skyrim Variation


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I hate bloom. It makes everything look fuzzy and bad, imo.

I only use a tiny bit to brighten up the image when I don't feel like messing with ambient and direct lighting.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe when Elder Scrolls 8 is out the normal game can look like that an be playable.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Maybe when Elder Scrolls 8 is out the normal game can look like that an be playable.


Yeah but games like Battlefield 13498571394857923408523498 and Crysis 17 will look miles better by then.

Still waiting on any new for Fallout 4 here...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yeah but games like Battlefield 13498571394857923408523498 and Crysis 17 will look miles better by then.
> 
> Still waiting on any new for Fallout 4 here...


Fine...Fallout 4 better look like that then.


----------



## DreamScar

I play with 35-55 FPS Outdoors and 60+ Indoors with no problems on a single, air-cooled 7970.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dunan

Finally created a female character

Anyone know of some killer armor I can put on this one, mostly lore friendly and not too skimpy


----------



## DreamScar

Check out the West Wind Combat Series Armors. Its some good looking, lore friendly stuff.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Looks like he's using CBBE, West Wind doesn't support CBBE.

Hedge Mage armor is pretty nice, it doesn't use any body replacer but doesn't look too different from UNP/CBBE.

Also, the leatherbound huntress looks cool, not sure exactly what you're looking for though.

Lastly, Omegared's compilate has some sweet armors. Pretty sure they use the CBBE body.


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## chiknnwatrmln




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Looks like he's using CBBE, West Wind doesn't support CBBE.
> 
> Hedge Mage armor is pretty nice, it doesn't use any body replacer but doesn't look too different from UNP/CBBE.
> 
> Also, the leatherbound huntress looks cool, not sure exactly what you're looking for though.
> 
> Lastly, Omegared's compilate has some sweet armors. Pretty sure they use the CBBE body.


Yeah, its CBBE. I'll do a search for those armors you mentioned. Its hard to describe what I'm looking for really, maybe it doesn't exist lol but most armors are either too skimpy or not lore friendly or some are huge and overly bulky looking. Something that covers the body while being form fitting while looking like it could take a few hits, maybe like some of the tera armors just more lore friendly lol like I said probably doesn't exist, I've searched all the popular and top rated armors on the nexus and steam workshop hardly has anything so I'll make due with something.

EDIT:

The armor at 6:27 at the end of this video is pretty sweet, something like this would be cool but the author doesn't ever have it listed as to what it is.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yeah, its CBBE. I'll do a search for those armors you mentioned. Its hard to describe what I'm looking for really, maybe it doesn't exist lol but most armors are either too skimpy or not lore friendly or some are huge and overly bulky looking. Something that covers the body while being form fitting while looking like it could take a few hits, maybe like some of the tera armors just more lore friendly lol like I said probably doesn't exist, I've searched all the popular and top rated armors on the nexus and steam workshop hardly has anything so I'll make due with something.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The armor at 6:27 at the end of this video is pretty sweet, something like this would be cool but the author doesn't ever have it listed as to what it is.


I think that might be the West Wind armor.


----------



## DreamScar

That looks like the Misfit Mage from the West Wind Series. but I dont think thats it. It almost resembles some of the "triss" armor sets they were importing from The Witcher way back when.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> That looks like the Misfit Mage from the West Wind Series. but I dont think thats it. It almost resembles some of the "triss" armor sets they were importing from The Witcher way back when.


I feel like I just saw it browsing through the Nexus. I can't remember which one it is though..

Anyway, I spent two hours re-installing SMIM and various texture packs so I could correctly install Project Parallax Remastered. I think the results speak for themselves, the parallax looks amazing.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I feel like I just saw it browsing through the Nexus. I can't remember which one it is though..
> 
> Anyway, I spent two hours re-installing SMIM and various texture packs so I could correctly install Project Parallax Remastered. I think the results speak for themselves, the parallax looks amazing.


I was thinking the same thing, I know I've seen it before but not lately but yeah it looks like a cross between the misfit mage and the triss armor but is neither. I wanted to install the parrallax remastered but the last time I did it it brought my rig to its knees







Looks amazing though, brings out a nice 3D effect on the textures.

I did find an armor that mostly fits what I was looking for, I'm surprised its not more popular, I'm digging it. Called Draconic Bloodline. Anyone have any success installing the fitness bodies on their characters? I want to try it but seems like it could be a hassle.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/16731/?


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## Dunan

Hmmm, I cant get the fitness body CBBE to work with my character...not sure what I'm doing wrong, but the author is not very clear on how it really work of how the file gets saved to your character. Funny thing is, its working on my followers, just not MY character. Thought it was for the players character, though it doesn't state if its for NPCs or players, but its sure there on my followers!
If anyone has any insight, that would be a big help.


----------



## Billy999

ooh this is a nice thread







great skyrim fan here. i've had numurous playthroughs. Just made a screenshot of my current followers.
1 armored troll and 2 ladies. Normaly i play solo or just 1 folower. but i'm playing at the hardest level now with some combat mods. so it's a bit difficult. and the ladies form a nice distraction for my foes, so i don't take all the blows myself











and just another shot:


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Billy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Your Skyrim looks absolutely amazing. I haven't looked at this complete thread, but do you care to share the mods you are using to get this look? What ENB if any?

Thanks


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy999*
> 
> Your Skyrim looks absolutely amazing. I haven't looked at this complete thread, but do you care to share the mods you are using to get this look? What ENB if any?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...if ASO7 had a dollar for every time someone asked him that, he could retire a rich man. He has posted extensively on that subject in the Skyrim screenshot thread, along with a list of his mods, many of which he customizes himself.


But no seriously, go to the album in his signature, and follow the link at the top. He has all of his stuff up there.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Been doing a lot of tweaking recently. Between reinstalling three texture packs, Project Parallax Remastered, re-installing CoT and all patches because a few weathers were bugged, and tweaking my ENB preset I think it's looking a bit better. Thoughts/suggestions?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxroxx

*New ENB, new mods list.* How does it look?





Also, nights are way too dark with this preset I'm using... I can't see anything, even carrying a torch. Anyone suggest me how to solve this?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> *New ENB, new mods list.* How does it look?
> 
> Also, nights are way too dark with this preset I'm using... I can't see anything, even carrying a torch. Anyone suggest me how to solve this?


There are a number of things that effect different aspects of lighting when it comes to ENB. Click the link in my sig, and it goes into some detail about what the settings do, also there are several screenshots depicting the changes, albeit drastically. You should get the idea of how to solve it.


----------



## ASO7

And a short video :


----------



## dallas1990

i have a gtx 780ti and i have bad dungeon fps and idk why.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> i have a gtx 780ti and i have bad dungeon fps and idk why.


Probably mods, if not then you have a bottleneck somewhere in your hardware. Maybe the CPU?


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Probably mods, if not then you have a bottleneck somewhere in your hardware. Maybe the CPU?


cpu is a amd fx-8320 oc'd @ 4.9ghz and most of my mods are armor or weapons. but i have some graphic mods


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> cpu is a amd fx-8320 oc'd @ 4.9ghz and most of my mods are armor or weapons. but i have some graphic mods


Prob not the cpu then. Might be a bad mesh though. I'd suggest reinstalling 3 mods at a time until you find the culprit.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Prob not the cpu then. Might be a bad mesh though. I'd suggest reinstalling 3 mods at a time until you find the culprit.


lol i was thinking to myself that same thing. i'll play around, then burn the culprit with rageing trash bin lol


----------



## davcc22

my skyrim now


----------



## ASO7




----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> lol i was thinking to myself that same thing. i'll play around, then burn the culprit with rageing trash bin lol


Before you uninstall anything. Have you tried this mod?
It greatly increased my fps inside dungeons when things go hectic.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/32505/?


----------



## h2spartan




----------



## Im Batman

ASO7, your Skyrim looks better than real life.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

First batch!


----------



## Alfombro




----------



## Tarnix

I haven't posted screenshots in a while, i'm currently fighting an issue with all ENBs looking too bright on the latest ENB binary... This is truly annoying.
EDIT: So mod organizer wasn't being clear about what happens if you remove a mod. I lost everything...
Will probably get back to skyrim later this year. *grumbles*


----------



## ASO7

[\center]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> ASO7, your Skyrim looks better than real life.


I don't think so


----------



## h2spartan

Okay Ive finally got around to some basic texture modding. Enb still needs work but I couldn't wait any longer for textures!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

This "Real Clouds" mod is fantastic.

I think I need a new mountain texture, going by the next to last shot in this batch.... and suggestions?
Edit: Actually.. the only real issue is the over-done normal maps.. I may see if I can just flatten those out a bit..


----------



## Demented




----------



## h2spartan

Wonder if there's a fix for hair going through armor...hmmm


----------



## chrisgoeslive

Aso7 love your images of skyrim. What mods are you using for these. Very impressed with the high res textures.









Regards

chris


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisgoeslive*
> 
> Aso7 love your images of skyrim. What mods are you using for these. Very impressed with the high res textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> chris


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Before you uninstall anything. Have you tried this mod?
> It greatly increased my fps inside dungeons when things go hectic.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/32505/?


I do have that installed. Might need to reset it though


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## h2spartan

Woah! bringing my kingpin to its knees with lots of grass and supersampling! still playable framerate though....


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ohYess

testing...




it worked! ... but will not be posting at full res, only by request. will be using same reduced res like with other forums


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ASO7




----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What ENB and what's the armor in the 4th pic?




Forgot to console tm.. oh well..


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Forgot to console tm.. oh well..


You should install Immersive HUD. It turns the hud off when its not needed, and allows you to toggle the compass with X. If you look at the gallery in my sig I didn't TM for any of those, that's just how it is with iHud when you aren't fighting anything. Makes for a more immersive game and cleaner screenshots.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Forgot to console tm.. oh well..
> 
> 
> 
> You should install Immersive HUD. It turns the hud off when its not needed, and allows you to toggle the compass with X. If you look at the gallery in my sig I didn't TM for any of those, that's just how it is with iHud when you aren't fighting anything. Makes for a more immersive game and cleaner screenshots.
Click to expand...

I have been watching all Gopher's vids on the 'tube and I still managed to miss that one..







Thanks!

Gonna reinstall everything again (just because I'm bored). I'll add iHud then.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I have been watching all Gopher's vids on the 'tube and I still managed to miss that one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gonna reinstall everything again (just because I'm bored). I'll add iHud then.


It does require SKSE, but you should be running that already anyway.

Anyways.. have a few random shots.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Just started messing with Skyrim again. re-install, re-doing all mods. So Screenshot will be very bland no poses or anything.
I always tend make a Vampire, so my new girl Cameron.
Wasn't after I made her, got out of design mode, I realized two things, 1: She kind of looks like my Aunt, 2: she kind looks like one of AS07's Characters.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> It does require SKSE, but you should be running that already anyway.
> 
> Anyways.. have a few random shots.


What ENB preset is that? And palette?

Your screens have gotten much better in the past few months.


----------



## pjckmen

Very interesting post.







Thanks


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What ENB preset is that? And palette?
> 
> Your screens have gotten much better in the past few months.


True Vision ENB, Natural preset, Soulwynd Enhanced DOF from the optional DoF's DL.

Thanks.







The change is partially because of the new ENB, but that Real Clouds mod adds ALOT to the games atmosphere.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Cool, I might have to snag the pallete from that preset. Those colors look very vivid and photogenic.


----------



## kzone75

Anyone remember stock Skyrim? mmm Those textures.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

^Yuck.

Anyway, I just spent a few hours tweaking my preset. Worked mostly on sky, clouds, and lighting. I think it looks much better, but like always there is room for improvement.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


Nice.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ohYess




----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet jesus...









..How?


----------



## ohYess

most of it are from Nexus! Hello from Melbourne!


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of it are from Nexus! Hello from Melbourne!


Just post your exact mod list, ENB & settings and I'll be happy







I'd love a Skyrim like this.

Bit chilly down there like always?


----------



## ohYess

i'll pass! nice and cozy without the flies


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> i'll pass! nice and cozy without the flies


Damn. It was worth a try








Nice work anyway, definitely my new favourite screens


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*GORGEOUS.*


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> i'll pass! nice and cozy without the flies


As a fellow Melbournian, I can tell you guys that the weather's actually quite good at the moment for this time of year. Hovers around the mid to high teens most of the time.

What are your specs?


----------



## Athrun Zala

I'm curious. What do you guys do to take such great screenshots? Are there any ini settings you would mess with in order to take better quality screen? All mine are in game, but would like to try something new.

Here's an Argonian brawler I've been playing with. Been a lot of fun using the unarmed kill moves. The guard behind my character died from a german suplex. For the stronger enemies, I use fire magic and alteration. Once Dragons come into the mix, no doubt things are going to get difficult.


----------



## Sadmoto

I coulda swore I opened skyrim and not battlefield 3


----------



## ohYess

*Tagkaman*
hello too! i love Melbourne weather! yep has been great in the high teens. my specs are in my sig.

*electricsheep*
nice to see you here! love your pics:thumb:

thanks to all for commenting

just a tease of my past work
*** full res pics if requested!!***


----------



## ohYess

want to see something crazy?!! click on image!!


----------



## Tagkaman

I'm starting to be happy with the way my game looks (not happy with the framerate but who cares honestly). The one remaining problem I (constantly, without fail) have is aliasing on grass and wooden planks. How do you guys deal with it?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

*ohYess*
Thanks - love your Argonian character - looks very cool, beautiful lighting too









*Tagkaman*
With ENB (and full features) you can't use hardware AA so quality choices are limited.

The main methods I've used with ENB are:

*Temporal AA* - activate in enblocal.ini - good quality, gives clean natural edges, low FPS impact, but can cause some ghosting and doesn't work with SLI

*EnableSubPixelAA* - fixes texture aliasing but not edges, small FPS impact

*SMAA* - inject with sweetfx via proxy in enblocal - better than ENB edgeAA, low FPS impact but doesn't pick up all jaggies - eg on wooden boardwalks

*TransparencyAA* - activate in enblocal - improves transparency aliasing eg grass trees etc, but with huge FPS cost

*downsampling* - best done through your driver (http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325) works like SSAA, v good results, but can hit FPS (especially with high quality SSAO settings) works well in conjunction with SMAA, plus a bit of lumasharpen via sweetfx

Also high quality SSAO settings will help the apearance of your grass - try setting SizeScale and SourceTexturesScale to 1 along with EnableSupersampling=true to improve quaility of grass, texture detail will look sharper too. BUT has big FPS impact - lower values until you find a sweet spot your happy with.

I am currently just using downsampling, from 1440p/1620p to 1080p plus ENB edgeAA

Hope this helps


----------



## jdk90

Damn you guys... Installing Skyrim again.









Edit: Last I played Skyrim I was never truly happy with any of the water mods out there... Suggestions?


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> want to see something crazy?!! click on image!!


Amazing picture! Do you use Forgotten Argonian Roots? I especially like the color of the Argonian on your previous image. Makes me wanna get creative with my character.


----------



## ohYess

*Athrun Zala*
i didn't use that mod, just the default with a few adjustment in Showracemenu


















new preset


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> *Athrun Zala*
> i didn't use that mod, just the default with a few adjustment in Showracemenu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new preset
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What enb are you using? If it's custom will you share?


----------



## ThatOneNewGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new preset


I bet all that grass takes your GPU to its knees...


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Sadmoto

Omg electric, that one picture with the log and the mountains in the background is epic.

what grass mod is that? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## electricsheep

*Sadmoto*
Thanks for the comments

Grass mod: Unique Grasses and Groundcovers with optional Mindlux grass
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/?


----------



## Athrun Zala

Ariglyph the Windhowler


----------



## DiaSin

@ohYess and @electricsheep what ENB's are you guys using? I would love to try them both out.


----------



## jdk90

*4K Downsampling + ENB + Mods*

Started fresh after a long time away from Skyrim.
I'm taking screenshots using Fraps in PNG format, but they seem very low detailed compared to what I see In game, anyone know why?


----------



## Lhotse

Solitude with 'Rustic Windows'.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-05_00003_zps8ee1a660.jpg.html


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> ]
> 
> *4K Downsampling + ENB + Mods*
> 
> Started fresh after a long time away from Skyrim.
> I'm taking screenshots using Fraps in PNG format, but they seem very low detailed compared to what I see In game, anyone know why?


Use ENB to take screens. I believe the default button is Home, but it can be configured via enblocal.ini.

You might want to convert ENB's screenshots though, it saves them as uncompressed BMP's that can get really huge. One screenshot for me in 2x 4K res is almost 100MB.


----------



## electricsheep

*Diasin*
My ENB isn't really up to sharing yet, I may release something after more tweaking... but thanks for the interest









*jdk90*
Have you tried using the print screen button? This will give you a screenshot in you Skyrim directory - it's what I use


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Use ENB to take screens. I believe the default button is Home, but it can be configured via enblocal.ini.
> 
> You might want to convert ENB's screenshots though, it saves them as uncompressed BMP's that can get really huge. One screenshot for me in 2x 4K res is almost 100MB.


Thanks! Definately looks better now.
+ rep:thumb:


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*


What grass mods are you using ?


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What grass mods are you using ?


Currenlty playing with both Grass Field & "Dat Grass", which is currently hidden on the Nexus.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> "Dat Grass", which is currently hidden on the Nexus.


You can still get it on the Steam Workshop.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=164037867

Thank's ! It look's great on your shots.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> You can still get it on the Steam Workshop.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=164037867
> 
> Thank's ! It look's great on your shots.


Dat Grass takes a much bigger hit on the system though, but it does look great


----------



## Demented




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


That's probably some of the best looking Skyrim I've ever seen and I've seen a _lot_ of modded Skyrim. Well done !


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That's probably some of the best looking Skyrim I've ever seen and I've seen a _lot_ of modded Skyrim. Well done !


Thanks! I like it pretty much, but I've definitely seen better than mine.


----------



## feedtheducks

ASO7, Please share those settings. I neeeeeed it, please.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Got a bit of a question for you guys.

After a good year or more of being away from skyrim, I am back into the swing of things.

I have 0 clue what mods I should use for the best skyrim eye candy.

I remember mods like real vision and water being very popular, but IDK if there are newer and better mods, of if the old mods have just gotten better.

Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Got a bit of a question for you guys.
> 
> After a good year or more of being away from skyrim, I am back into the swing of things.
> 
> I have 0 clue what mods I should use for the best skyrim eye candy.
> 
> I remember mods like real vision and water being very popular, but IDK if there are newer and better mods, of if the old mods have just gotten better.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


Look at the first page of this thread: there are some frequent visitor's load orders. Unreal Warfare's list is particularly focused on eye candy.

Also, in Aso7's signature there is a link to the mods he (assuming male here: correct me if I'm wrong) uses.

Careful though, extensive use of eye candy mods along with ENB etc will really crush your framerate like never before.


----------



## KSIMP88

Been a while for me. Who's winning this game right now?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Got a bit of a question for you guys.
> 
> After a good year or more of being away from skyrim, I am back into the swing of things.
> 
> I have 0 clue what mods I should use for the best skyrim eye candy.
> 
> I remember mods like real vision and water being very popular, but IDK if there are newer and better mods, of if the old mods have just gotten better.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


WATER 2 is pretty sweet.

Also I recommend using Project Parallax with your preferred texture set, the creator has made several compatibility patches.

Lastly, learn how to tweak your own ENB preset. Skyrim's ENB has a LOT of settings so it can look really intimidating, but start off with a popular preset and go from there. Hold shift and control to open the editor ingame. Don't forget the necessary enblocal tweaks either, it will really help performance.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Thanks! I like it pretty much, but I've definitely seen better than mine.


I've seen 'different' yet very good but yours has a look of realism, most seem to be lacking.

Except for the 'lens-flare' which seem's out of place, this could almost pass for a photograph. The sunlight and ground textures are just so well done.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feedtheducks*
> 
> ASO7, Please share those settings. I neeeeeed it, please.


You won't get that grass, if that's what you're after. He constructs it himself.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Demented




----------



## Lhotse

I'm just about at the point where I think I'm going to get rid of Vurt's Summer Edition Flora Overhaul. I'm just don't care for all that purple and pink and it's not worth the framerate hit imo.


----------



## Demented

I deactivated it myself a few days ago, and haven't looked back. Sure it was nice, but a bit over the top. And, as you noted, the FPS hit is a tad much.

Game is much more playable without it, IMO.


----------



## DiaSin

Loving the SSD. I can set grids to load at 15 and the game never stutters.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*


Do you mind telling me what ENB you are using here? Everything I try is either too bright & shiny or too dull.. This seems pretty close to what im looking for right in the middle, after some tweaking of course


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Do you mind telling me what ENB you are using here? Everything I try is either too bright & shiny or too dull.. This seems pretty close to what im looking for right in the middle, after some tweaking of course


Unreal Cinema, by our own Lifeshield. It's on the nexus. Only thing I did was disable sepia tone, and film grain.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Unreal Cinema, by our own Lifeshield. It's on the nexus. Only thing I did was disable sepia tone, and film grain.


Thanks.








I just tried RealVision for the first time and wow is it way too bright, back to Vanilla'ish for more trial and error..


----------



## ohYess




----------



## Vario

ENBs always make unlit textures too dark.


----------



## Demented




----------



## DIYDeath

Finished creating my custom ENB last night @ 3:30am.

It basically takes the concept of Vividian ENB and improves on it.

What does that mean?

Vividian ENB was created to combine most popular weather and lighting mods together, RCRN, CoT, Pure Weather, CoT patch Fog Edition, Supreme Storms, Expanded Snow Systems, Realistic Lighting Overhaul, etc all are combined together. I literally took those patches and functions and applied them to my own preset which reduces the problem most ENBs have with overzealous bloom and AO which in turn ruins white textures by making them glow.

When I get home I'll take some screen shots, maybe even make a vid.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Finished creating my custom ENB last night @ 3:30am.
> 
> It basically takes the concept of Vividian ENB and improves on it.
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Vividian ENB was created to combine most popular weather and lighting mods together, RCRN, CoT, Pure Weather, CoT patch Fog Edition, Supreme Storms, Expanded Snow Systems, Realistic Lighting Overhaul, etc all are combined together. I literally took those patches and functions and applied them to my own preset which reduces the problem most ENBs have with overzealous bloom and AO which in turn ruins white textures by making them glow.
> 
> When I get home I'll take some screen shots, maybe even make a vid.


I have also spent several late nights (or early mornings) tweaking... You can't stop until you get it just right. Then the next day you find something else you don't like. Eventually it will be perfect.. Maybe.

@DiaSin I hope you mean UGrids at 15 for screens.. If you play with it that high your FPS must take a big hit. I play at 7, screenshot at 15 or 17, I can't remember which.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I have also spent several late nights (or early mornings) tweaking... You can't stop until you get it just right. Then the next day you find something else you don't like. Eventually it will be perfect.. Maybe.
> 
> @DiaSin I hope you mean UGrids at 15 for screens.. If you play with it that high your FPS must take a big hit. I play at 7, screenshot at 15 or 17, I can't remember which.


That sums up Skyrim in a nut shell, lol. Constant tweaking.

15 ugrids is crazy, game breaking crazy so I hope its screenshots only! Max you should play with in 11 and 11 is basically for $4000+ computers if you want console frame rates, let alone a steady 60 fps.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That sums up Skyrim in a nut shell, lol. Constant tweaking.
> 
> 15 ugrids is crazy, game breaking crazy so I hope its screenshots only! Max you should play with in 11 and 11 is basically for $4000+ computers if you want console frame rates, let alone a steady 60 fps.


I get 30-40 fps outdoors, the same as when I had ugrids at 7. Occasional dips to like 25, but I am used to those framerates since I used to play on the laptop in my sig. The biggest hit from upping ugrids is VRAM usage and load times.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I find that increasing Ugrids doesn't hit FPS directly, but it increases RAM usage and causes more stuttering for me. With Ugrids at 15, Skyrim and ENBHost take up over 4GB combined, usually with it any higher I get CTD's within 5 or so minutes.

I really wish that Skyrim's engine was more CPU optimized, I mean drawing shadows via CPU and having everything else on the CPU and only utilizing 1-2 threads is just painful. I hate when games are choking on my i7 and my GPU is just sitting around idling.

I pretty much gave up 60FPS a while ago, I like my three monitors and vegetation. I get a minimum of like 25ish in the absolute worst spots outside, usually high 30's though. Inside is usually 60+.


----------



## Demented

Is changing uGrids still a PITA, or much easier, with a mod or something?

Used to be you could really mess up a save, or the game would crash if you change uGrids and then try to load an old save.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Is changing uGrids still a PITA, or much easier, with a mod or something?
> 
> Used to be you could really mess up a save, or the game would crash if you change uGrids and then try to load an old save.


There's some mod that fixes this, I think it's called Stable Ugrids or something like that.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> There's some mod that fixes this, I think it's called Stable Ugrids or something like that.


I'll check into it, thanks!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Is changing uGrids still a PITA, or much easier, with a mod or something?
> 
> Used to be you could really mess up a save, or the game would crash if you change uGrids and then try to load an old save.


If you change your ugrids you need to do it using Skyrim configuration or the ini files in your documents. Ugrids still has all the same issues as before, its not something Id advise messing with unless you know what youre doing or are willing to learn through blood, sweat and tears.


----------



## electricsheep

Ugrids to load definitely works, use with latest skse with memory patch and you're good to go. I've been using ugrids 9 for months now without any problems - this is what I play on. Get 50-60 fps outdoors at 1440p with heavily modded Skyrim and very high quality ENB settings. Higher ugrids really push your CPU and VRAM usage though - I could really do with upgrading to a card with more VRAM for my modded Skyrim


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Ugrids to load definitely works, use with latest skse with memory patch and you're good to go. I've been using ugrids 9 for months now without any problems - this is what I play on. Get 50-60 fps outdoors at 1440p with heavily modded Skyrim and very high quality ENB settings. Higher ugrids really push your CPU and VRAM usage though - I could really do with upgrading to a card with more VRAM for my modded Skyrim


What memory patch are you referring to? A mod, or something Bethesda auto updates?


----------



## electricsheep

Use alpha release skse 1.7.0 http://skse.silverlock.org/

Use with this ini file http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51038/?

This unofficial patch increases Skyrim's memory block allocation size giving you more stability when using lots of mods and/or high ugrids - I would recommend using this in conjunction with ENBs memory management.

This is a link to the original mod and info: http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2729


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Use alpha release skse 1.7.0 http://skse.silverlock.org/
> 
> Use with this ini file http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51038/?
> 
> This unofficial patch increases Skyrim's memory block allocation size giving you more stability when using lots of mods and/or high ugrids - I would recommend using this in conjunction with ENBs memory management.
> 
> This is a link to the original mod and info: http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2729


After that you'll need to look into other mods that help performance as well, skyrim project optimization for starters.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

SKSE w/ Sheson's patch is necessary once you get a lot of mods. I don't know what setting SKSE uses by default, I used Sheson's patch and tool to set a specific amount of memory for my game.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> SKSE w/ Sheson's patch is necessary once you get a lot of mods. I don't know what setting SKSE uses by default, I used Sheson's patch and tool to set a specific amount of memory for my game.


SKSE defaults to 512 but can be increased. The major thing to remember about SKSE is that SKSE subtracts 256 from its memory block 1 mb amount to get the actual memory block size, so 768 is actually 512, etc.

Okay in a little bit I'll upload a video/pic of my custom ENB, have to record+upload 1st.


----------



## Demented




----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


That lighting...


----------



## DIYDeath

Had some Skyrim difficulty, decided to go back to my old enb...then decided, screw it, I'm making my own enb. It's super early so I can't post a ton of screens but here's a few quick ones I took after I got everything working.

Tomorrow I'll work on getting it to work with Pure Weathers as well as CoT (it works with CoT currently).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I decided to say screw it and did it right now, my ENB now uses CoT+Pure Weathers+ESS+SS+Minty's Lightning+CoT Patch (fog edition).


----------



## ohYess

here's more of same settings


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Cool armor ASO7

I have probably asked this before but does anyone know what armor this is?

http://imageshack.com/a/img854/9217/taam.jpg


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


How does character skin look with that enb? Everything looks so bright, does it cause issues?

Opinions on my ENB?











Its goal is atmosphere, not realism (also works with pure weathers and climates of tamriel).


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Opinions on my ENB?
> 
> Its goal is atmosphere, not realism (also works with pure weathers and climates of tamriel).


Its definitely interesting. Look into bleak enb: its got a similar vibe.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Its definitely interesting. Look into bleak enb: its got a similar vibe.


Thats what my ENB is, except mine has been heavily, heavily modded to get rid of those awful pure white, no detail clouds and the overly bright top section of sky (it's also been modified to support and be compatible with CoT+Pure Weathers by using the ENB's weather system to combine PW+CoT and has its own custom DoF).


----------



## Demented




----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> How does character skin look with that enb? Everything looks so bright, does it cause issues?


Everything is bright, the skin too


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Currenlty playing with both Grass Field & "Dat Grass", which is currently hidden on the Nexus.


I tried using both mods but when I installed Dat Grass, it all became patchy and less filled in than with just Grass Fields, which I'm very happy with. I like it much better than Vurt's and it's also less of a performance hit which is nice.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-09_00013_zps4ced3ffc.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-09_00016_zpsfdede96c.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-11_00013_zpsf09a8803.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-11_00026_zpsf38d6fd0.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-11_00029_zps1d6eddb3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-11_00015_zpsfdaac341.jpg.html

Finally collected all ten mask !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-11_00012_zpsd76223ae.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-11_00045_zps90eab634.jpg.html


----------



## DIYDeath

Dat Grass works well with SFO summer edition, looks awful with normal SFO though. I'd suggest giving that combo a try. I'll post screenies of why you should try it in a sec.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Thats what my ENB is, except mine has been heavily, heavily modded to get rid of those awful pure white, no detail clouds and the overly bright top section of sky (it's also been modified to support and be compatible with CoT+Pure Weathers by using the ENB's weather system to combine PW+CoT and has its own custom DoF).


If you're looking to brighten things up without overdoing it then try messing with ambient and direct lighting intensities and curves. A bit of bloom can help, make sure you use some blue shift to offest the color change. Be careful not to add too much, imo too much bloom looks terrible and blurry. However, this will only go so far as you need a good palette to provide you with a solid base.

I personally use the palette from Samsara ENB for Fallout 3, imo no other palette has a range of colors like that one. It might just be because you posted pics of stormy/cloudy weathers but your preset looks pretty dark. I tried to make my preset's lighting match what it looked like without ENB, I thought it came out well. I recommend turning all aspects of ENB off while you do light tweaking, then turning them on one by one and see what effects the lighting. Things like volumetric rays and mist really altered the way my game looked, more specifically the sky lighting. It took me so long to get the sky the way I want, it's still not perfect but it looks a lot better. I can post some pics if you want.

If you need any help, just ask. I am not exactly an expert with ENB presets but I know my way around the editor.

@Lhotse not sure if you know but use the console command "tm" to toggle menus. Makes much cleaner screenshots.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> If you're looking to brighten things up without overdoing it then try messing with ambient and direct lighting intensities and curves. A bit of bloom can help, make sure you use some blue shift to offest the color change. Be careful not to add too much, imo too much bloom looks terrible and blurry. However, this will only go so far as you need a good palette to provide you with a solid base.
> 
> I personally use the palette from Samsara ENB for Fallout 3, imo no other palette has a range of colors like that one. It might just be because you posted pics of stormy/cloudy weathers but your preset looks pretty dark. I tried to make my preset's lighting match what it looked like without ENB, I thought it came out well. I recommend turning all aspects of ENB off while you do light tweaking, then turning them on one by one and see what effects the lighting. Things like volumetric rays and mist really altered the way my game looked, more specifically the sky lighting. It took me so long to get the sky the way I want, it's still not perfect but it looks a lot better. I can post some pics if you want.
> 
> If you need any help, just ask. I am not exactly an expert with ENB presets but I know my way around the editor.
> 
> @Lhotse not sure if you know but use the console command "tm" to toggle menus. Makes much cleaner screenshots.


The preset is definitely a bit dark, probably doesn't help that I had my display brightness as low as it could go in game.
I actually combine elements from Vividian ENB and Bleak ENB to get my look+support for multiple weather mods.

Sorry I didnt get around to posting SFO+dat grass screenies. Was tired, needed sleep. Will provide over the next week as its holiday time after today.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Demented




----------



## DIYDeath

Nice enb, those screenies really make it look like autumn.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images Inside


What enb is that? If it's custom can I have it?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Nice enb, those screenies really make it look like autumn.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What enb is that? If it's custom can I have it?


Unreal Cinema, it's on the nexus.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


That looks awesome.





































What armor is it?


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-13_00004_zpsac31b5a8.jpg.html


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> That looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What armor is it?


Selene by Neo
Raven Witch Armor (cape and the gloves)
and
Gemling Queen Resources
The wings are FavoredSouls Angels in Skyrim. I would like bigger and more Maleficent-y wings for screenshots.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Dat Grass works well with SFO summer edition, looks awful with normal SFO though. I'd suggest giving that combo a try. I'll post screenies of why you should try it in a sec.


lol...SFO normal just looks awful no matter what.








I actually got rid of Vurt's SFO Summer Edition after using it for a year. First, even though I have 3 GB 580's, it was a noticeable framerate hit in a lot of area's but not too bad but when ASO7 started posting his 'natural grass' mod, I decided I really didn't want that much 'flora', nor did I want to suffer the performance loss for it. I used Vurt's because it was the best available at the time but I was never really happy with the aesthetics of it.
So now I'm using 'Grass Fields' along with Vurt's High Res Pines and his Darker Bush and Heather for the Reach, although I'm not sure if the 'Heather .esp is doing anything. lol
I like the overall look better, although I wish it was a little more 'filled in' which is why I tried adding Dat Grass but maybe because of the BOSS load order, something didn't work out right and it actually looked less filled in with Dat Grass installed.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## DIYDeath

Some simple in-game screens of my character. No scene archery.

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3263170445103303671/16E3E609F59E7BD37EF40363ABDAF848F9FF1D39/2048x1152.resizedimage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> lol...SFO normal just looks awful no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got rid of Vurt's SFO Summer Edition after using it for a year. First, even though I have 3 GB 580's, it was a noticeable framerate hit in a lot of area's but not too bad but when ASO7 started posting his 'natural grass' mod, I decided I really didn't want that much 'flora', nor did I want to suffer the performance loss for it. I used Vurt's because it was the best available at the time but I was never really happy with the aesthetics of it.
> So now I'm using 'Grass Fields' along with Vurt's High Res Pines and his Darker Bush and Heather for the Reach, although I'm not sure if the 'Heather .esp is doing anything. lol
> I like the overall look better, although I wish it was a little more 'filled in' which is why I tried adding Dat Grass but maybe because of the BOSS load order, something didn't work out right and it actually looked less filled in with Dat Grass installed.


Weird, dat grass should never, ever make less grass unless field grass is incompatible.
I just think its weird that Skyrim, a province that is full of extreme weather has green grass everywhere, Grass in nature is rarely that green and green doesnt always indicate healthy grass.
But to each their own, it's all about your aesthetics, not mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


I like that enb, the palette color is perfect for that grass.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Selene by Neo
> Raven Witch Armor (cape and the gloves)
> and
> Gemling Queen Resources
> The wings are FavoredSouls Angels in Skyrim. I would like bigger and more Maleficent-y wings for screenshots.


Thanks


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I like that enb, the palette color is perfect for that grass.


I'm almost certain I used Somber 3 ENB that day. Been trying out a lot of different ones. It looks really great but my rig didn't like it much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Thanks


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Selene by Neo
> Raven Witch Armor (cape and the gloves)
> and
> Gemling Queen Resources
> The wings are FavoredSouls Angels in Skyrim. I would like bigger and more Maleficent-y wings for screenshots.


Please excuse the stupid question but how did you merge two armor mods or any mods into one mod like that ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


_Christina's World by Andrew Wyeth_


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Please excuse the stupid question but how did you merge two armor mods or any mods into one mod like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Christina's World by Andrew Wyeth_


I believe if you manually add the mods, you can pick and choose what you want for each piece. That is if it's a mod like that, and the individual files are easy to recognize.


----------



## jdk90




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Cool armor ASO7
> 
> I have probably asked this before but does anyone know what armor this is?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img854/9217/taam.jpg


OK, no one?

The armor in the link, not that ASO7 is using, even though thats pretty cool too.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Please excuse the stupid question but how did you merge two armor mods or any mods into one mod like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Christina's World by Andrew Wyeth_


I just install different armor sets (doesn't matter if it's UNP, CBBE, etc ). Then I try the different pieces out from the inventory, looking for clippings and stuff. If it looks good enough, I'm good to go. It should also be possible to do it the way Demented said.







Her elbows clip through the cape a lot, but that can't be noticed when she stands still.









I love that painting.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Cool armor ASO7
> 
> I have probably asked this before but does anyone know what armor this is?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img854/9217/taam.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> OK, no one?
> 
> The armor in the link, not that ASO7 is using, even though thats pretty cool too.
Click to expand...

This is the one, methinks. Daedric Assassin Armor


----------



## Tagkaman

FINALLY got it. FINALLY GOT SOMETHING I LOVE.

Now I need to go on a holiday...


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2012-08-18_00027.jpg.html


----------



## Lhotse

Part of my 'stuff collection'.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-14_00007_zpse7eccfea.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-14_00004_zps2d7a79b1.jpg.html


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> This is the one, methinks. Daedric Assassin Armor


The body looks like it, but the boots and gauntlets are different, could have been a revision. I'll check it out when I get home, thanks!


----------



## ASO7

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ohYess

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dallas1990

if only i can get my skyrim to look like some of these photos :'( but idk how to properly configure the enbs


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Demented




----------



## ASO7




----------



## ohYess




----------



## ohYess

my Contemporary Skyrim!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


What grass and water mods are you using ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What grass and water mods are you using ?


Also.. @ohYess please share that ENB..


----------



## ASO7

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


That snow is too white and not quite natural looking. I use Better Dynamic Snow along with HQ Snow Texture. The HQ Snow Texture give's you a choice for 'dirty snow with footprints' in some areas that make for a much more realistic look in my opinion.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10383/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/743/?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That snow is too white and not quite natural looking. I use Better Dynamic Snow along with HQ Snow Texture. The HQ Snow Texture give's you a choice for 'dirty snow with footprints' in some areas that make for a much more realistic look in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10383/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/743/?


I have both mods, well, i have almost every Skyrim texture mod and i usually make a different mix of mods for testing... so this is also a test, like the ENB preset.


----------



## ohYess

*Lhotse & DiaSin*
i think the Grass is from GloriousGrass, cos that was the last time i fiddled with. i use RealisticWaterTwo and the ENB is niceENB >>> *Click Here*!


----------



## bughole5

I can't play Skyrim because I have a 144hz monitor.







The game only works well on 60hz.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bughole5*
> 
> I can't play Skyrim because I have a 144hz monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game only works well on 60hz.


Just cap your frames to 60 and your good to go, you can still use your 144hz refresh rate.


----------



## gionight

*Gionight's Skyrim Epicness continuous.
Warning!!! many shots from this set can rivals CGI artworks or even looks like stills from a trailer to some game*
there are 13 already posted very old shots mixed in this set.
Here is the link to watch them on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]





















































































































[/url





























































]


----------



## dpoverlord

So dumb question asked before....

Trying to optimize like you guys.
System:
4800x2560 surround plus 1 30" accessory
Xeon hex core x5660 @4.6ghz gigabyte X58 ud5
12gb ram
Tri sli titans

What can I do to maximize performance with mods and maximize sli? I get hits on fps and I figure I should not with this setuo


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So dumb question asked before....
> 
> Trying to optimize like you guys.
> System:
> 4800x2560 surround plus 1 30" accessory
> Xeon hex core x5660 @4.6ghz gigabyte X58 ud5
> 12gb ram
> Tri sli titans
> 
> What can I do to maximize performance with mods and maximize sli? I get hits on fps and I figure I should not with this setuo


This might help
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50305


----------



## KSIMP88

Lot's of panties pics, there....


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *Gionight's Skyrim Epicness continuous.
> Warning!!! many shots from this set can rivals CGI artworks or even looks like stills from a trailer to some game*
> there are 13 already posted very old shots mixed in this set.
> Here is the link to watch them on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


You've been politely asked by _many_ members in this thread in the past to use a spoiler tag when posting so many screenshots in one post, due to the amount of time it requires for the page to load up for people who don't have a great set-up and bandwidth, yet you _rudely_ insist on doing this anyway.
Also, all the close up 'crotch-shots'. Is that _really_ necessary ?








We have some under-age members here and that doesn't seem appropriate. There's nothing great about your shots, we haven't all seen a hundred times before and better. Almost everyone here uses an ENB and a hundred mods, so there's nothing special about yours to be honest, which is why I'm certain you've resorted to posting the close-up crotch shots.
Please try to be a more considerate member in the future and yes, I've reported you to the admins.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> *Gionight's Skyrim Epicness continuous.
> Warning!!! many shots from this set can rivals CGI artworks or even looks like stills from a trailer to some game*
> there are 13 already posted very old shots mixed in this set.


Nice screens yo! are you at playable frames when you take these screens? Also what do I need to do to get screens like that? I understand my GPU is outdated. but is there anything in particular that is done to get such high quality gameplay?


----------



## DIYDeath

Just a matter of taste but holy bloom batman. Too much bloom (how the heck did it not include the word bloom when posting...), personally I'd crank the AO as high as it can go instead. Seems to have a similar effect without making textures glow.


----------



## Demented

Gio, are you really saying it's too difficult for you to wrap that in a spoiler? It really is like you don't care a thing for anyone else's experience on the site.

There should be a maximum amount of pics per post, and those who are posting extremely hi resolution pics should HAVE to use spoilers, or risk warnings/infractions. It should be seen as similar to infringing on the other users right to a pleasant experience, at least in this thread.

I feel somehow that I've posted something similar to this before...


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Gio, are you really saying it's too difficult for you to wrap that in a spoiler? It really is like you don't care a thing for anyone else's experience on the site.


127 pics at about 250kb each... it's not that bad









But seriously, spoiler tag that stuff.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> 127 pics at about 250kb each... it's not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, spoiler tag that stuff.


Brings my iPad to a crawl. And then with OCN's crappy mobile version of the site, sometimes as I'm scrolling past them all, as they're loading, I'll get to the bottom, finally, but then once they've loaded, it will pop me back up. Spoilers would avoid this completely, and they take 2 seconds.


----------



## Boinz

AAAAND, I'm gonna need that water shader or where you got it.


----------



## Demented




----------



## leafonthewind

Not as good as most:


Spoiler: Mine


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Not as good as most:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mine


Nice!


----------



## ohYess

had this on Nexus for last couple of days


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAND, I'm gonna need that water shader or where you got it.


Realistic Water 2 with ENB parallax files and ENB water effects

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41076/?


----------



## Demented




----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Realistic Water 2 with ENB parallax files and ENB water effects


RW2 is by far my favorite water mod


----------



## Demented




----------



## ohYess

here's the video!


----------



## ohYess

here's another!


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ASO7




----------



## leafonthewind

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*






What ENB is this?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> 
> What ENB is this?


His own custom one.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> His own custom one.


It's really well done, reminds me a little of Opethfeldt6, but with fuller colors.


----------



## Demented

Too bright for my tastes.


----------



## theturbofd

@AOS7 what kind of bow is that? Is there a download for it?


----------



## doomlord52

Well, guess I'm going to break the title of the tread - pics that are the exact opposite of "awesome". I would really appreciate any help fixing this.




Spoiler: More buggy stuff










I have no idea what's causing it, but having the ENB effects on causes it to be worse (more obvious, its still there without it on). The problem also doesn't show up right away, it's usually after a while of playing (either minutes to hours), and it never shows up UNTIL you fast travel to somewhere. If I load in and just run around (without any loading screens), it's fine for pretty much an indefinite amount of time. However, loading screens can cause some flickering (or remove it), and fast travel almost always breaks it (or fixes it). Another "fix" is simply quitting to the menu and then loading in again, but that only solves it for a short while. Closing the game and restarting it 'resets' the bug.

It seems to be associated with certain objects, as the strange 'stretch' lines come from certain objects (cheese in the Whiterun market place, for example). It's also gotten much worse since upgrading to the "legendary" edition. Before that the problem still occurred, but was fairly rare.

My theory right now is that it's associated with the "Static Mesh Improvement Mod", as I switched it to the legendary version after getting the DLC.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> @AOS7 what kind of bow is that? Is there a download for it?


Valian Nord Bow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> It's really well done, reminds me a little of Opethfeldt6, but with fuller colors.


Long time ago it was based on Opethfeldt's preset...


----------



## electricsheep

Some shots with Kyo's new Kinematic ENB Southern Lights:


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Some shots with Kyo's new Kinematic ENB Southern Lights:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have a DL for this? It is not on the nexus and google isn't being very helpful.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## feedtheducks

Damn ASO7, I think you made TESV look better than TESVI will. Great work bro!


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Do you have a DL for this? It is not on the nexus and google isn't being very helpful.


It's an exclusive release at DeadEndThrills:

http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs/p9


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> It's an exclusive release at DeadEndThrills:
> 
> http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs/p9


I've been out of skyrim for a while

what ever happened with Kyo's ENB's off the nexus? did he get tired of the idiots there or something? I thought they were gone for good when he took them off the Nexus, but is he just on deadendthrills to avoid the idiots that can't install on the nexus or something?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Do you have a DL for this? It is not on the nexus and google isn't being very helpful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've been out of skyrim for a while
> 
> what ever happened with Kyo's ENB's off the nexus? did he get tired of the idiots there or something? I thought they were gone for good when he took them off the Nexus, but is he just on deadendthrills to avoid the idiots that can't install on the nexus or something?


I believe so







Nice to see it available elsewhere though


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> I believe so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see it available elsewhere though


yeah thank god. spent the past weekend looking for an ENB and the selection is......lacking....

and Kyo's enb's were pretty much the only ENBs designed for high-end hardware. it's as if everybody on the nexus is running on video cards 5 generations too old


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> yeah thank god. spent the past weekend looking for an ENB and the selection is......lacking....
> 
> and Kyo's enb's were pretty much the only ENBs designed for high-end hardware. it's as if everybody on the nexus is running on video cards 5 generations too old


Just get RealVision. It's the best one in my opinion and easily the most popular. You can download Boris's PDF guide for tweaking if you want but it look's pretty damn good as is.









http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Just get RealVision. It's the best one in my opinion and easily the most popular. You can download Boris's PDF guide for tweaking if you want but it look's pretty damn good as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


Is real vision as straining as True Vision? I've never tried so I thought I'd ask during work before I go home and try.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Just get RealVision. It's the best one in my opinion and easily the most popular. You can download Boris's PDF guide for tweaking if you want but it look's pretty damn good as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


heh, no thanks

I've tried Real Vision probably 6 times in multiple different versions, I'll never understand why it's so popular (other than the choice of ENB's these days being low and that it's performance friendly). it was nothing but bland to me every time I tried it


----------



## kzone75

I've tried using different ENBs but I always end up installing RealVision again.

An older screenshot.

ENB off



And on



I haven't really bothered to tweak anything just yet. Maybe some day..

I may have posted this one before.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> heh, no thanks
> 
> I've tried Real Vision probably 6 times in multiple different versions, I'll never understand why it's so popular (other than the choice of ENB's these days being low and that it's performance friendly). it was nothing but bland to me every time I tried it


Real vision is one of my least favorite ENBs. It just became really popular, because it was the first to cater to climates of tamriel. Back when it came out, that was rare, it went to the top, and out of conformity has stayed there. People that are new to enbs use it because it's the most popular, keeping it as such.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Real vision is one of my least favorite ENBs. It just became really popular, because it was the first to cater to climates of tamriel. Back when it came out, that was rare, it went to the top, and out of conformity has stayed there. People that are new to enbs use it because it's the most popular, keeping it as such.


That's part of it but I watched Gopher's comparison video before I chose it and there's actually a 3 part RAR file on Nexus that compares 80 different ENB's, side by side, using the same shot, at the same time of day and even though I could easily install another ENB, I still prefer the aesthetics of RealVision.

ENB Comparison by Evok

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54971/?

So many of the others either have too much saturation, too much bloom or they look too washed out, too dark, too bright, too much sepia or....too much or too little of something. Although I have read Boris's PDF and tweaked it a little bit here and there, nothing major, I still like the overall look of Real Vision more than anything else I've seen but I guess it's all just a matter of preference.


----------



## Saq

I finally got my old enb to work. It actually is so finicky to get working that I need to combine two different enb mods together into one :|.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That's part of it but I watched Gopher's comparison video before I chose it and there's actually a 3 part RAR file file on Nexus that compares 80 different ENB's, side by side, using the same shot, at the same time of day and even though I could easily install another ENB, I still prefer the aesthetics of RealVision.
> 
> ENB Comparison by Evok
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54971/?
> 
> So many of the others either have too much saturation, too much bloom or they look too washed out, too dark, too bright, too much sepia or....too much or too little of something. Although I have read Boris's PDF and tweaked it a little bit here and there, nothing major, I still like the overall look of Real Vision more than anything else I've seen but I guess it's all just a matter of preference.


It is definitely a matter of preference, and there are exceptions, for the most part though, people seem to gravitate towards realvision as it is the most prevalent. I also really enjoy gophers videos, youtube is a really hard medium to showcase ENBs however, as the compression is rather extreme and heavily distorts the quality. Hodilton, another youtuber tries to compensate this by upsampling the videos to 4k, but even then the only real way to see how an enb actually feels is to use it oneself.
That ENB comparison Evok did was a really good idea, it just seems to me that if the brightness was adjusted for each enb, most of the shots for a lot of the enbs would look a great deal better and be a much better representation of it. Quite a few of the shots Evok made, are obviously at brightness levels that do not adequately complement the preset used. I can obviously understand his reasoning for not doing so though, as it probably would have added hours to his testing process, but it is still unfortunate.
Screenshots and videos in most cases just can't do justice, especially in relation to whatever mods are already installed. Try installing a couple different yourself, you might be surprised. (When testing multiple ENBs this tool can be very helpful as well)


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Saq

Could someone send me a private messege about how to freemove the camera, and the other console commands to be able to take proper pics?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Could someone send me a private messege about how to freemove the camera, and the other console commands to be able to take proper pics?


Press ~ to bring up the console

tfc - free roaming camera

tm - to toggle the hud

So to take a pic you would, in this order:

press ~ to enter the console
Type tm and press enter (this will disable the menus/huds. type it again and hit enter to bring it back)
Type tfc and press enter (this will activate the freecam. Mind you, if you want your character in the shot, make sure you are not zoomed all the way in. Again, type it again to re-center the cam on you)
press ~ to exit the console

The press whatever key you use to take a screenie.


----------



## Saq

That's all I need, I'll screenshot your post for use from my desktop, thanks







.


----------



## DiaSin

I still wan't ASO7's enb..

Anyway.. Testing out a new enb.. This one is murder on the framerates. Thanks to @electricsheep for pointing me towards this one. I do need another DoF for it though, the default one is great for screens, not so much for actual gameplay.







Another new ENB, this one is quite performance friendly, may re-install it later and get more shots. I get 2-2.5x the FPS with this as with the one in the first set of images.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> That ENB comparison Evok did was a really good idea, it just seems to me that if the brightness was adjusted for each enb, most of the shots for a lot of the enbs would look a great deal better and be a much better representation of it. Quite a few of the shots Evok made, are obviously at brightness levels that do not adequately complement the preset used. I can obviously understand his reasoning for not doing so though, as it probably would have added hours to his testing process, but it is still unfortunate.


If Evok adjusted 'this and that' for each ENB to make each one look better, there would be no parity and no point in doing it at all. By using using the same mods and the same stock settings, you get a better perspective on exactly how each one changes how the scenery looks and the overall effect. Yes, some look too dark or too bright or too whatever but that's because of the ENB and you should be able to see that in the comparison.
Evok's not 'selling' any one over the other, he (or she) is just letting you get a look at what you get 'as is', if you install them.


----------



## Saq

I had to remove sunglare.dds from my skyrim folder, it was making the glare excessively big, and it got in the way of screenshotting.










I'm in the background of the screenshot with the bird attacking the guard. Hiding like a wuss







.


----------



## Lhotse

My stupid question of the year:

What does a TBBP Skeleton mod do _exactly_ ? Sometimes when my character moves her arms in an upward direction, I get this odd 'crease' in the upper shoulder. Does the TBBP fix this and improve the 'skeleton' of the subject or does it do something else ?
You can get this for either CBBE, UNP or Sevenbase(I think).


----------



## James4832

Took these years ago with my old rig (HD 5770, Athlon II 640 x4, 4gb RAM) Just thought you guys may appreciate them


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> If Evok adjusted 'this and that' for each ENB to make each one look better, there would be no parity and no point in doing it at all. By using using the same mods and the same stock settings, you get a better perspective on exactly how each one changes how the scenery looks and the overall effect. Yes, some look too dark or too bright or too whatever but that's because of the ENB and you should be able to see that in the comparison.
> Evok's not 'selling' any one over the other, he (or she) is just letting you get a look at what you get 'as is', if you install them.


I understand this is done in the Vein of being impartial. By no way am I suggesting he bias it towards any specific preset. But, any preset if used at a brightness level not fitting to it, results in a picture that is super washed out, or way too dark, as it is on most of evok's tests. Because presets are tuned with a specific brightness level in mind, when another is used it is not a representative portrayal of what it actually looks like. When you install an ENB yourself, you are not going to keep the brightness at its current level, if adjusting it makes the preset look as intended. Would you keep a mountain bike in the same gear on a flat surface as you would going up a steep incline, or going down a steep decline?

To be clear, I'm speaking of adjusting the in-game brightness slider to accommodate for each preset. I am not suggesting he should have altered anything about the presets themselves,


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Real vision is one of my least favorite ENBs. It just became really popular, because it was the first to cater to climates of tamriel. Back when it came out, that was rare, it went to the top, and out of conformity has stayed there. People that are new to enbs use it because it's the most popular, keeping it as such.


glad I'm not the only one

Even though I love K enbs (all variants) so much, I'm ALWAYS open minded on trying new ENBs. With the dwindling amount of updated/relevant ENBs, Real Vision is always on my radar. I commend the author for keeping it up to date for so long with so much support. And even the bat file that made ENB installs even easier for those that just simply don't understand

but every single time I try it, it's just looks bland to me. Yeah if you get next to a lake in a forested area like all the screenshots, it can look great - but when I toggle off the ENB completely, hardly anything changes but a bit of color. I'll never understand it, I think the ENB is overrated....but we all have our own tastes

as excited as I am finding K/Kounter/Kinematic ENB's again, I'm starting to like Serenity - strikes that balance of soft cinematic with just enough color that other ENB's seems to overdo (like Unreal and Somber)


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've tried Real Vision probably 6 times in multiple different versions, I'll never understand why it's so popular (other than the choice of ENB's these days being low and that it's performance friendly). it was nothing but bland to me every time I tried it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Real vision is one of my least favorite ENBs. It just became really popular, because it was the first to cater to climates of tamriel. Back when it came out, that was rare, it went to the top, and out of conformity has stayed there. People that are new to enbs use it because it's the most popular, keeping it as such.


Realvision is really overrated...

A good ENB needs to be tweaked for *each weather* (and include it's own weather plugin) and Realvision doesn't use that option









*Vanilla ENB*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[WEATHER001]
FileName=aaa.ini
WeatherIDs=10a243, 0x0010a233 d4886
[WEATHER002]
FileName=bbb.ini
WeatherIDs=81a



*Realvision ENB (preset A full)
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[WEATHER001]
FileName=aaa.ini
WeatherIDs=10a243, 0x0010a233 d4886
[WEATHER002]
FileName=bbb.ini
WeatherIDs=81a


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I do need another DoF for it though, the default one is great for screens, not so much for actual gameplay.


If you have a good look through Kyo's ENB package you will find a DOF Vault with every type of DOF you could possibly imagine... a great resource - well worth spending some time trying them to see which one suits you best


----------



## exyia

electricsheep, are ALL the screenshots you posted of Kinematic?

I thought they were Kountervibe since Kinematic used to be the very orange-ish tinted ENB back in the day. Might have to try it again from your screenshots

Kountervibe feels a tad too white balanced than I remember (back in .168ish days I believe), probably why I'm not enjoying it as much as I used to


----------



## Lhotse

I really need an answer to this...

What does a TBBP Skeleton mod do exactly ? Sometimes when my character moves her arms in an upward direction, I get this odd 'crease' in the upper shoulder. Does the TBBP fix this and improve the 'skeleton' of the subject or does it do something else ?
You can get this for either CBBE, UNP or Sevenbase(I think).


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> electricsheep, are ALL the screenshots you posted of Kinematic?
> 
> I thought they were Kountervibe since Kinematic used to be the very orange-ish tinted ENB back in the day. Might have to try it again from your screenshots
> 
> Kountervibe feels a tad too white balanced than I remember (back in .168ish days I believe), probably why I'm not enjoying it as much as I used to


Yes, they're all Kinematic Kyo's done a lot of tweaking since...









More shots with Kinematic ENB Southern Lights, downsampled from 4k (this ENB loves 4K! Same can't be said of my setup with it though







)


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I really need an answer to this...
> 
> What does a TBBP Skeleton mod do exactly ? Sometimes when my character moves her arms in an upward direction, I get this odd 'crease' in the upper shoulder. Does the TBBP fix this and improve the 'skeleton' of the subject or does it do something else ?
> You can get this for either CBBE, UNP or Sevenbase(I think).


A TBBP skeleton alone will not solve your problem.

TBBP is for bouncy boobs and butt, it is a huge pain to install and get working correctly, and even with HDT physics when properly installed it looks so-so at best.

There are guides to install TBBP online, but off the top of my head if you want it you will need a TBBP skeleton, body mesh, animations, and armors. Again, getting everything to match up is a huge pain, and 99% of TBBP/BBP armors have stupidly big boobs. It is not worth it imo.

If you can post a pic of the crease you're getting, then I might be able to confirm what exactly it is. I use CBBE and in some anims the arm kinda folds upward in a weird looking way.. I do not know if there is any fix to this, I would assume new anims would work but I'm not sure if that exact one has been replaced.

Are you using the default skeleton? What about anim replacers? And if you're using anim replacers you must be using FNIS.

If the creasing you're referring to is the same as what's going on in the 3rd to last pic Saq posted on the last page, then we are talking about the same thing. I remember reading somewhere that this is a limitation of the body mesh itself, no body or skeleton replacers are capable of fixing it as far as i know.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> A TBBP skeleton alone will not solve your problem.
> 
> TBBP is for bouncy boobs and butt, it is a huge pain to install and get working correctly, and even with HDT physics when properly installed it looks so-so at best.
> 
> There are guides to install TBBP online, but off the top of my head if you want it you will need a TBBP skeleton, body mesh, animations, and armors. Again, getting everything to match up is a huge pain, and 99% of TBBP/BBP armors have stupidly big boobs. It is not worth it imo.


That's it ? Bouncing boobs ? Not interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> If you can post a pic of the crease you're getting, then I might be able to confirm what exactly it is. I use CBBE and in some anims the arm kinda folds upward in a weird looking way.. I do not know if there is any fix to this, I would assume new anims would work but I'm not sure if that exact one has been replaced.
> 
> Are you using the default skeleton? What about anim replacers? And if you're using anim replacers you must be using FNIS.
> 
> If the creasing you're referring to is the same as what's going on in the 3rd to last pic Saq posted on the last page, then we are talking about the same thing. I remember reading somewhere that this is a limitation of the body mesh itself, no body or skeleton replacers are capable of fixing it as far as i know.


Yea, that's was I was referring to. That weird fold in the upper shoulder when they raise their arms. I'm using CBBE as well but I really have no interest in the bouncing boobs and butt amins. I was hoping the TBBP would add structure to the frame but after reading your post, it seem's like more trouble than it's worth.

Thank's for the reply. + 1 Rep.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That's it ? Bouncing boobs ? Not interested.
> Yea, that's was I was referring to. That weird fold in the upper shoulder when they raise their arms. I'm using CBBE as well but I really have no interest in the bouncing boobs and butt amins. I was hoping the TBBP would add structure to the frame but after reading your post, it seem's like more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Thank's for the reply. + 1 Rep.


Yup.







Kinda lame if you ask me.

Granted skeletons that support TBBP (XP32 for example) are necessary for animation replacer mods, but they can certainly be used without the bouncing effect.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Please excuse the stupid question but how did you merge two armor mods or any mods into one mod like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Christina's World by Andrew Wyeth_


Knew I recognised that house somewhere its the Gillespie house in the Silent Hill game intro, nice reference to this picture that I hadn't realised before.


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## Spacedinvader

Legendary edition on steam, for 7 bucks, 1 dlc costs that!


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Legendary edition on steam, for 7 bucks, 1 dlc costs that!


really? im showing $13.59 for the legendary....


----------



## Lhotse

Everyone _must_ check out this new mod, Familiar Faces and be sure to watch the video.









http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54509/?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Everyone _must_ check out this new mod, Familiar Faces and be sure to watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54509/?


Tried to download it, but the Nexus's servers are acting up.

I hate the new download system where it automatically picks a server. The one it picks for me won't work and I can't manually pick a different one to download some mods. The Nexus has always had so many problems, for the amount of cash that site pulls in it should be a lot better than it is.


----------



## EddWar

Sorry for the hud


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ASO7




----------



## ForNever

Wow those last 2 are super impressive. What mods are those running?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Wow those last 2 are super impressive. What mods are those running?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## Demented




----------



## DIYDeath

So...much...bloom.
Does anyone here use a ENB that doesn't go coco for cocoa puffs...I mean bloom?


----------



## James296

still one of my favorite screenshots I've taken


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Buzzin92

What mods do you guys use (mainly looking for the HQ Graphics).

Not played Skyrim for a long while, infact I haven't even completed the main quests yet lmao. Gonna start a fresh but would like ideas on mods/improvements to use.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> What mods do you guys use (mainly looking for the HQ Graphics).
> 
> Not played Skyrim for a long while, infact I haven't even completed the main quests yet lmao. Gonna start a fresh but would like ideas on mods/improvements to use.


Hi,
This are some that I use, more specifically check the aMidianBorn mods.


Spoiler: Skirim Mod used by Me



*Not in order of install, just the link of the mod*

Daedric Armor and weapon Improvement
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3104

Karliah Armor 2
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10386

Realistic Lighting With Customization
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7654#content

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356

Coverwomen
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563

Alternate Sun Glare
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1653

Covereyes
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4869#content

Obligatory Chainmail Bikini
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=45

Triss Armor Retextured
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708

Nightingale retex - Black Sacrament - craftable ninja armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5696

JaySuS Swords
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1002

cover Series mrLenski
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/modules/members/index.php?id=2788925

Mystic Elven Armor - HD
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600

Karliah Armor 1
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7681

Millenia Weapon Retexture Project -> abandonado
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1754

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=607

R18Pn 01 - Eisen Platte Armor for UNP and CBBE V3 V2
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11050

Shadow Striping Fix
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8043

Frostmourne and Lich Kings Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6348

Skyrim Toilets
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12211

Better Beast Races v2 by Xenius
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=944#

Amazing Ebony Armor Redone
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2544

AOF Believable Hair -Female and Male-
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307

WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13268

Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655

Ruins Clutter Improved
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14227

Sounds of Skyrim
The Dungeons
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8601
The Wilds
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10886

Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks WiP
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15052

Skyrim Flora Overhaul
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141

Daedric Assassin Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16103

Better Dynamic Snow
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383

Enhanced Night Skyrim
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/85

Skyrim Galaxy - Milky Way
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15707

Bryce Nebula - Skyrim galaxy replacer
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5084

aMidianBorn Dwarven Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24398

aMidianBorn Leather Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22065

aMidianBorn iron and banded armors
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19340

aMidianBorn steel armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18272

aMidianBorn steel plate armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20792

aMidianBorn Fur Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27810

aMidianBorn Orcish Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29831/

aMidianBorn Elven Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23125

aMidianBorn Glass Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36356/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D36356&pUp=1

aMidianBorn Nordic Carved
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34996/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D34996&pUp=1

aMidianBorn Hide and Studded Hide
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/26770/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D26770&pUp=1

aMidianBorn Scaled Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33196/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D33196&pUp=1

aMidianBorn Helm of Yngol
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29551/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D29551&pUp=1

aMidianBorn wolf armor and skyforge weapons
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34147/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D34147&pUp=1

aMidianBorn Tsun
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36336/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D36336&pUp=1

Elven Weapons for Silence
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27726

Advanced Alloys Carbon Fiber Reinforced Dwarven Crossbow
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23646

Daedric Crossbow
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22113

Ash Pile Retex
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1838

Enhanced Lights and FX
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27043/

Unique High Definition Textures - UHDT
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22557

Dragon Knight Armor
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28287

Dragon Retex Pack
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3089

Better Circlets HQ
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6495

Alternative Rock and Mountains 4K_2K_1K and watery Rock
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5504

Enhanced Blood Textures
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/60

Improved NPC Clothing - High Res
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674

Alternative Smoke
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7231

Dramatic Clouds
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4910

Yuril Rings HQ
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7034

Natural Skyrim Rain
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8395

Nightingale Prime HD
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28899/

Dawnguard Vampire Armors Retexture
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28014/

Hectrol CAVES DELUXE HighRes Retex
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29145/

Remove Interior Fog V2
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29253

Remove Ambient Interior Fog
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9571

Super Realistic Ore Textures
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3794

HD Ore And Ingots
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9912

Re-Defined Dungeons WIP
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3147

Ultimate HD Fire Spells
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28642

Liliths Harbinger - Custom Sword and Greatsword
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36221/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D36221&pUp=1

Northgirl Armor UNP and the Retexture from clethcleth and Gamwich
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38053/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D38053&pUp=1

Calientes Mod
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2666/?


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> What mods do you guys use (mainly looking for the HQ Graphics).
> 
> Not played Skyrim for a long while, infact I haven't even completed the main quests yet lmao. Gonna start a fresh but would like ideas on mods/improvements to use.


What I use (For graphics, it would take far too long to list gameplay mods):


Spoiler: General Textures/Meshes, install in this order for best results.



*Use Skyrim HD - 2K Textures as a texture base (let all following mods overwrite its files), use 2k options for all.
*Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
*Ruins Clutter Improved
*Alternative Snow (2k version)
*2K Road Snow Footprints (use 2k Alternative snow version)
*Vivid Landscapes - All in One (all in one loose files 2048 version)
*Real Ice ALL-IN-ONE (use 2k option, only use parallax if you plan to use ENB, mentined below)
*aMidianBorn Solstheim Landscape (Dragonborn only)
*aMidianBorn Whiterun





Spoiler: Specific Textures



*Designs of the Nords
*Detailed Rugs
*Book Covers Skyrim
*Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks
*Septim HD
*HQ Skyrim map V2
*Ash Pile Retex
*Better embers
*Weathered Road Signs
*Visible Windows





Spoiler: Water



*Realistic Water Two,
*this plugin for it.





Spoiler: ENB



*My personal favorite is Seasons of Skyrim
(Just make sure you shut off Ambient Occlussion if you don't want your FPS to die. Shutting off depth of field will give you better performance as well if you aren't interested in it. (you can further adjust settings further for performance if needed)





Spoiler: Parallax



*Project Parallax Remastered
(Use files only for texture packs that are installed, don't use vanilla if other textures are installed)
(Dont Let it overwrite vivid landscapes)
(only use with ENB)





Spoiler: Trees and Flora



*Unique Grasses and Groundcovers (Use mindflux grass option)
*Skyrim Bigger Trees (Huge option is very very intesive, I use smaller of the two for all trees. This mod is fairly performance heavy in areas with lots of trees. Uninstall if you don't think it's worth it.)
*TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation





Spoiler: Performance & Other



*Improved NPC Clothing
*No snow under the roof
*Footprints
*Skyrim Project Optimization *(Saves A LOT of performance indoors)*
*SSME - Skyrim Startup Memory Editor *Absolutely necessary in preventing crashes* (use unless already using the SKSE memory tweak)
*Animated clutter


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> What I use (For graphics, it would take far too long to list gameplay mods):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: General Textures/Meshes, install in this order for best results.
> 
> 
> 
> *Use Skyrim HD - 2K Textures as a texture base (let all following mods overwrite its files), use 2k options for all.
> *Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> *Ruins Clutter Improved
> *Alternative Snow (2k version)
> *2K Road Snow Footprints (use 2k Alternative snow version)
> *Vivid Landscapes - All in One (all in one loose files 2048 version)
> *Real Ice ALL-IN-ONE (use 2k option, only use parallax if you plan to use ENB, mentined below)
> *aMidianBorn Solstheim Landscape (Dragonborn only)
> *aMidianBorn Whiterun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specific Textures
> 
> 
> 
> *Designs of the Nords
> *Detailed Rugs
> *Book Covers Skyrim
> *Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks
> *Septim HD
> *HQ Skyrim map V2
> *Ash Pile Retex
> *Better embers
> *Weathered Road Signs
> *Visible Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water
> 
> 
> 
> *Realistic Water Two,
> *this plugin for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ENB
> 
> 
> 
> *My personal favorite is Seasons of Skyrim
> (Just make sure you shut off Ambient Occlussion if you don't want your FPS to die. Shutting off depth of field will give you better performance as well if you aren't interested in it. (you can further adjust settings further for performance if needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parallax
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Parallax Remastered
> (Use files only for texture packs that are installed, don't use vanilla if other textures are installed)
> (Dont Let it overwrite vivid landscapes)
> (only use with ENB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trees and Flora
> 
> 
> 
> *Unique Grasses and Groundcovers (Use mindflux grass option)
> *Skyrim Bigger Trees (Huge option is very very intesive, I use smaller of the two for all trees. This mod is fairly performance heavy in areas with lots of trees. Uninstall if you don't think it's worth it.)
> *TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance & Other
> 
> 
> 
> *Improved NPC Clothing
> *No snow under the roof
> *Footprints
> *Skyrim Project Optimization *(Saves A LOT of performance indoors)*
> *SSME - Skyrim Startup Memory Editor *Absolutely necessary in preventing crashes* (use unless already using the SKSE memory tweak)
> *Animated clutter


That's a good list of mods to start off with.








+1 Rep


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So...much...bloom.
> Does anyone here use a ENB that doesn't go coco for cocoa puffs...I mean bloom?


I only use a tiny bit of bloom to brighten up the image in my preset.. I think I have the bloom multipliers set to like .3 or something. I am not a huge fan of bloom, but when it is used in proper amounts it can look really nice imo.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi,
> This are some that I use, more specifically check the aMidianBorn mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skirim Mod used by Me
> 
> 
> 
> *Not in order of install, just the link of the mod*
> 
> Daedric Armor and weapon Improvement
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3104
> 
> Karliah Armor 2
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10386
> 
> Realistic Lighting With Customization
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7654#content
> 
> XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356
> 
> Coverwomen
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563
> 
> Alternate Sun Glare
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1653
> 
> Covereyes
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4869#content
> 
> Obligatory Chainmail Bikini
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=45
> 
> Triss Armor Retextured
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708
> 
> Nightingale retex - Black Sacrament - craftable ninja armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5696
> 
> JaySuS Swords
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1002
> 
> cover Series mrLenski
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/modules/members/index.php?id=2788925
> 
> Mystic Elven Armor - HD
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600
> 
> Karliah Armor 1
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7681
> 
> Millenia Weapon Retexture Project -> abandonado
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1754
> 
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
> 
> R18Pn 01 - Eisen Platte Armor for UNP and CBBE V3 V2
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11050
> 
> Shadow Striping Fix
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8043
> 
> Frostmourne and Lich Kings Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6348
> 
> Skyrim Toilets
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12211
> 
> Better Beast Races v2 by Xenius
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=944#
> 
> Amazing Ebony Armor Redone
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2544
> 
> AOF Believable Hair -Female and Male-
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307
> 
> WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13268
> 
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8655
> 
> Ruins Clutter Improved
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14227
> 
> Sounds of Skyrim
> The Dungeons
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8601
> The Wilds
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10886
> 
> Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks WiP
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15052
> 
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141
> 
> Daedric Assassin Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16103
> 
> Better Dynamic Snow
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383
> 
> Enhanced Night Skyrim
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/85
> 
> Skyrim Galaxy - Milky Way
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15707
> 
> Bryce Nebula - Skyrim galaxy replacer
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5084
> 
> aMidianBorn Dwarven Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24398
> 
> aMidianBorn Leather Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22065
> 
> aMidianBorn iron and banded armors
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19340
> 
> aMidianBorn steel armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18272
> 
> aMidianBorn steel plate armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20792
> 
> aMidianBorn Fur Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27810
> 
> aMidianBorn Orcish Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29831/
> 
> aMidianBorn Elven Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23125
> 
> aMidianBorn Glass Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36356/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D36356&pUp=1
> 
> aMidianBorn Nordic Carved
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34996/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D34996&pUp=1
> 
> aMidianBorn Hide and Studded Hide
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/26770/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D26770&pUp=1
> 
> aMidianBorn Scaled Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33196/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D33196&pUp=1
> 
> aMidianBorn Helm of Yngol
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29551/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D29551&pUp=1
> 
> aMidianBorn wolf armor and skyforge weapons
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34147/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D34147&pUp=1
> 
> aMidianBorn Tsun
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36336/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D36336&pUp=1
> 
> Elven Weapons for Silence
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27726
> 
> Advanced Alloys Carbon Fiber Reinforced Dwarven Crossbow
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23646
> 
> Daedric Crossbow
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22113
> 
> Ash Pile Retex
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1838
> 
> Enhanced Lights and FX
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27043/
> 
> Unique High Definition Textures - UHDT
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22557
> 
> Dragon Knight Armor
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28287
> 
> Dragon Retex Pack
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3089
> 
> Better Circlets HQ
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6495
> 
> Alternative Rock and Mountains 4K_2K_1K and watery Rock
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5504
> 
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/60
> 
> Improved NPC Clothing - High Res
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674
> 
> Alternative Smoke
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7231
> 
> Dramatic Clouds
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4910
> 
> Yuril Rings HQ
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7034
> 
> Natural Skyrim Rain
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8395
> 
> Nightingale Prime HD
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28899/
> 
> Dawnguard Vampire Armors Retexture
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28014/
> 
> Hectrol CAVES DELUXE HighRes Retex
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29145/
> 
> Remove Interior Fog V2
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29253
> 
> Remove Ambient Interior Fog
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9571
> 
> Super Realistic Ore Textures
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3794
> 
> HD Ore And Ingots
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9912
> 
> Re-Defined Dungeons WIP
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3147
> 
> Ultimate HD Fire Spells
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28642
> 
> Liliths Harbinger - Custom Sword and Greatsword
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36221/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D36221&pUp=1
> 
> Northgirl Armor UNP and the Retexture from clethcleth and Gamwich
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38053/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D38053&pUp=1
> 
> Calientes Mod
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2666/?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> What I use (For graphics, it would take far too long to list gameplay mods):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: General Textures/Meshes, install in this order for best results.
> 
> 
> 
> *Use Skyrim HD - 2K Textures as a texture base (let all following mods overwrite its files), use 2k options for all.
> *Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> *Ruins Clutter Improved
> *Alternative Snow (2k version)
> *2K Road Snow Footprints (use 2k Alternative snow version)
> *Vivid Landscapes - All in One (all in one loose files 2048 version)
> *Real Ice ALL-IN-ONE (use 2k option, only use parallax if you plan to use ENB, mentined below)
> *aMidianBorn Solstheim Landscape (Dragonborn only)
> *aMidianBorn Whiterun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specific Textures
> 
> 
> 
> *Designs of the Nords
> *Detailed Rugs
> *Book Covers Skyrim
> *Apophysis Dragon Priest Masks
> *Septim HD
> *HQ Skyrim map V2
> *Ash Pile Retex
> *Better embers
> *Weathered Road Signs
> *Visible Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Water
> 
> 
> 
> *Realistic Water Two,
> *this plugin for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ENB
> 
> 
> 
> *My personal favorite is Seasons of Skyrim
> (Just make sure you shut off Ambient Occlussion if you don't want your FPS to die. Shutting off depth of field will give you better performance as well if you aren't interested in it. (you can further adjust settings further for performance if needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parallax
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Parallax Remastered
> (Use files only for texture packs that are installed, don't use vanilla if other textures are installed)
> (Dont Let it overwrite vivid landscapes)
> (only use with ENB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trees and Flora
> 
> 
> 
> *Unique Grasses and Groundcovers (Use mindflux grass option)
> *Skyrim Bigger Trees (Huge option is very very intesive, I use smaller of the two for all trees. This mod is fairly performance heavy in areas with lots of trees. Uninstall if you don't think it's worth it.)
> *TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Performance & Other
> 
> 
> 
> *Improved NPC Clothing
> *No snow under the roof
> *Footprints
> *Skyrim Project Optimization *(Saves A LOT of performance indoors)*
> *SSME - Skyrim Startup Memory Editor *Absolutely necessary in preventing crashes* (use unless already using the SKSE memory tweak)
> *Animated clutter


Oh wow, thanks so much!

I'll give them a try, hopefully shouldn't have many issues


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## xokan




----------



## ASO7




----------



## KSIMP88

Wish there was a cool mod that showed effects of dragon attacks, like cuts, burns, etc. That which can be fixed with herbs or magic or covered with bandages!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Everyone _must_ check out this new mod, Familiar Faces and be sure to watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54509/?


I picked this little gem up after seeing Broduel's review on Youtube... a most excellent mod!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I picked this little gem up after seeing Broduel's review on Youtube... a most excellent mod!


I only wish it had come out sooner ! I've just deleted my old characters I built up to high levels from previous playthroughs because I really had no use for them after completing everything. Being able to bring them into a new playthrough as followers with all their gear, would have been awesome. A lot more awesome than having to deal with Lydia again in the beginning.







Aside from that, this mod does a lot and is long overdue. I can't believe no one though of it until now.


----------



## HarrisLam

HEY GUYS!!!

Finally joining the party here. New to the game, new to modding in general. Still slowly trying to learn how to mod as I go. Started the game as a female character, got the face part down on the first day or 2, but I struggled so hard to find mods that make the body look right to my taste. My thought is to finish all I need to tweak to the body, then I just mod the environment as I play. Think I finally finished that part though, made a custom body through UNP body slider.

Now I just need to figure out whether the outfits / armors I REALLY WANT will fit onto this custom body or not. If not, I guess I'll swap back to regular UNP body, reinstalling all the mods in order while crying.

New guy to modding, I expect to come across a lot of questions, I'm counting on you guys









For now, meet Elsa, my character :


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> HEY GUYS!!!
> 
> Finally joining the party here. New to the game, new to modding in general. Still slowly trying to learn how to mod as I go. Started the game as a female character, got the face part down on the first day or 2, but I struggled so hard to find mods that make the body look right to my taste. My thought is to finish all I need to tweak to the body, then I just mod the environment as I play. Think I finally finished that part though, made a custom body through UNP body slider.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out whether the outfits / armors I REALLY WANT will fit onto this custom body or not. If not, I guess I'll swap back to regular UNP body, reinstalling all the mods in order while crying.
> 
> New guy to modding, I expect to come across a lot of questions, I'm counting on you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, meet Elsa, my character :


Nice character. If you have questions just ask and someone (probably me) will get back to you!


----------



## electricsheep

Some test shots, downsampling with GeDoSaTo (latest version now works with ENB!) 1440p to 1080p, lanczos filter, SMAA uber quaility:


----------



## Sethy666

Very nice screenies there Sheep!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Nice character. If you have questions just ask and someone (probably me) will get back to you!


Thanks









My most recent problem comes from "bold head with helmet". Seems to be a pretty old problem. Searching for a fix for 2 days now and I can't get it right still.

Posted the problem on the Skyrim discussion thread but it doesn't seem others know about it, so I figured I'll re-post it here :

Quote:


> Does anyone know how to use wigs? As pretty much everybody knows, apachiiskyhair is pretty much the biggest hair mod there is. I use the hairs from it too, but whenever I equip a hat, the hair goes away and my character goes bold. (just downloaded SG hair pack as well, same problem)
> 
> I've searched around extensively and from people's conversation logs it seems that "wigs" should solve the problem. I assume the solution comes from introducing a new item slot number, and put the wig at that number so your head can wear 2 things at once? I'm just guessing.
> 
> Anyway, I DLed quite a few wigs, and none of them seem to work. They are just like hats!!! I put them on, hat becomes unequipped and vice versa. I've wasted like 2 days on this and couldn't get it fixed. I was mad for a while wondering how the hell no one comes up with a fix about hairs and helmets, but now that I know about these "wigs", I'm starting to wonder if it's just me having such a problem.
> 
> These wigs are of type "Head" at the moment. Am I supposed to tweak the files myself and change them to say.....MISC or something so that I can put them on with the hat at the same time? What do I have to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

*Sethy666*
Thanks a lot!


----------



## djbauer




----------



## leafonthewind




----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> snippy.


So, ASO7, are you going to help me make my Skyrim look like that? Do you have a thread? If not, you SHOULD.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Sethy666

You just keep pumping them out there, Sheep. Very nice!


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks once again. More pics soon..

Nice to see someone still actually reads this thread!!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thanks once again. More pics soon..
> 
> Nice to see someone still actually reads this thread!!


Love those pics. Keep them coming thanks


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Love those pics. Keep them coming thanks


Thank you







v v


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v v


Seriously, your game is lookin pretty tight. That is some of the best grass I've ever seen.


----------



## exyia

are all your screens still with kinematic enb? they look soooooooooo good, might have to give it another go. I decided on Serenity for my playthrough a while ago, but those screens make me reconsider


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If thats still kinematic, which DoF option are you using?


----------



## electricsheep

Lhotse, exyia, thanks for your comments!









Recent screen sets are from my own ENB config - it originally started out as Project ENB, but is heavily tweaked (total re-write of enbseries.ini values) for ELE weathers http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1930 and my own tastes. It also uses modified shaders tweaked from other ENBs.

*DiaSin*
The DOF file is one of Kyo's from his DOF vault - Post 0.14x - TILT-SHIFT High Blur - Smooth (part of his download on Dead End Thrills.)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Lhotse, exyia, thanks for your comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent screen sets are from my own ENB config - it originally started out as Project ENB, but is heavily tweaked (total re-write of enbseries.ini values) for ELE weathers http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1930 and my own tastes. It also uses modified shaders tweaked from other ENBs.
> 
> *DiaSin*
> The DOF file is one of Kyo's from his DOF vault - Post 0.14x - TILT-SHIFT High Blur - Smooth (part of his download on Dead End Thrills.)


What grass mods are you using ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Lhotse, exyia, thanks for your comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent screen sets are from my own ENB config - it originally started out as Project ENB, but is heavily tweaked (total re-write of enbseries.ini values) for ELE weathers http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1930 and my own tastes. It also uses modified shaders tweaked from other ENBs.
> 
> *DiaSin*
> The DOF file is one of Kyo's from his DOF vault - Post 0.14x - TILT-SHIFT High Blur - Smooth (part of his download on Dead End Thrills.)


Hmm... Any chance you would upload your ENB config to dropbox or something?
Pwetty pwease?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thanks once again. More pics soon..
> 
> Nice to see someone still actually reads this thread!!


I just joined the skyrim party from the recent Steam summer sale, so I'll be following this thread quite closely as well. I'd love to post some more photos (only posted a close-up of my character so far), but I'm experiencing a serious CTD problem so I won't be doing much screenshotting until I sort that out.

I'm only targetting character focused mods though, so even if I do fix everything, the shots I made won't be nearly as good as what most of you guys have.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Lhotse, exyia, thanks for your comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent screen sets are from my own ENB config - it originally started out as Project ENB, but is heavily tweaked (total re-write of enbseries.ini values) for ELE weathers http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1930 and my own tastes. It also uses modified shaders tweaked from other ENBs.
> 
> *DiaSin*
> The DOF file is one of Kyo's from his DOF vault - Post 0.14x - TILT-SHIFT High Blur - Smooth (part of his download on Dead End Thrills.)


I really like it so far

I like how it's letting sunlight be sunlight and letting colors from the actual textures/objects come out on their own

All of the new K-series ENB's are WAY overdone for me imo. even kinematic feels like it's trying too hard. something about them I just can't put my finger on....and all of them feel built for super-sampling, because it just comes out really pixelated for me (yes I turned AA back on in ENB). doesn't have enough "softness"
Serenity I like, but it's a bit muted on colors - and the more colorful options do the opposite of what I like about yours - it brings out seemingly fake colors

I'll have to re-explore ENB options once my rig is back together (rebuilding in a caselabs)


----------



## electricsheep

*Lhotse*
Grass mods: SFO summer, Unique Grasses and Groundcovers with Mindflux grass.

*DiaSin*
OK! Check your inbox later I will send you a link







If anyone else would like to try my settings please PM me and I'll send a link to you. Please respect that a lot of the files are not 100% my own work so credit for them goes to the original authors, I've just tweaked them - as such please do not post this config anywhere, Thanks.

*HarrisLam*
This guide is very comprehensive (and accurate) for helping with stability: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?

*exyia*
Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Krusher33

I wish copy/paste would work. It's too much to take in. LOL


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

The newest Immersive Armors version. If you haven't tried it, or upgraded yet, go get 'er done!


----------



## daninoz

I joined OCN because of this thread.

Thanks for sharing, can't wait to run around in shiny new Skyrim!


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I've just did a fresh install of skyrim and been piling my old addon's back in. I know ENB has come a long way recently and after watching the tweaking you guys have done I want to do the same. Are there any up to date guides on the newer ENB's out there?


----------



## DIYDeath

Here's some screenies, I'll post more once I get bored of "The Americans" (don't spoil it, Im only on season 1!)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'll post more once I get bored of "The Americans" (don't spoil it, Im only on season 1!)


One of the best shows to come out in _years_ ! Be sure to binge-watch 'House of Cards', 'Homeland' and 'The Blacklist' when you get a chance after you're finished with The Americans.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> One of the best shows to come out in _years_ ! Be sure to binge-watch 'House of Cards', 'Homeland' and 'The Blacklist' when you get a chance after you're finished with The Americans.


House of cards is honestly my all time favorite show. I watched the Second season the night it was released, in a single sitting (this was of course instead of sleeping, but sleep isn't as important as that show).


----------



## DIYDeath

Ive checked out those shows already. Pretty good stuff. Havent given House of Cards too much of a chance yet though. I might later but right now I'm into Tyrant.

I love how my Skyrim has no aliasing <3 1440p and ENB with everything and its mother enabled.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I notice such a difference with antialiasing with 1440p I try and squeeze it on there anyways with an ENB + a ton of texture mods, the result is terrible FPS







.

Since I'm here I might as well post some screens:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daninoz*
> 
> I joined OCN because of this thread.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, can't wait to run around in shiny new Skyrim!


Welcome to the family! Glad to have you here


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I notice such a difference with antialiasing with 1440p I try and squeeze it on there anyways with an ENB + a ton of texture mods, the result is terrible FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Since I'm here I might as well post some screens:


Yeah, 1140p with AA even kills my Titan Black...all the way down to 20-30 fps. My ultimate goal which will require gm200 is to have 9 ugrids, 4k and 8k shadows/water reflections with my 230+ mods installed and get 20-30 fps minimum. Currently doing this results in 5-15 fps.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> House of cards is honestly my all time favorite show. I watched the Second season the night it was released, in a single sitting (this was of course instead of sleeping, but sleep isn't as important as that show).


Me too. I got a huge order of Chinese take-out, a pint of Ben and Jerry's and watched one after another until I was done with the entire season


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> One of the best shows to come out in _years_ ! Be sure to binge-watch 'House of Cards', 'Homeland' and 'The Blacklist' when you get a chance after you're finished with The Americans.


are these still with RealVision (I know you said you liked it a few pages back). looks good

just got my colors calibrated on the LG so I'm about to try every single ENB....all over again lol


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> are these still with RealVision (I know you said you liked it a few pages back). looks good
> 
> just got my colors calibrated on the LG so I'm about to try every single ENB....all over again lol


Yes, it's still RealVision ( stock settings ). I installed it about a year ago after watching a video Gopher did on the different aspects of about 8 ENB's that were popular at the time and have always been satisfied with it. Actually, I've never even updated it. lol

*Gopher's Video


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Posted some very nice pics


Is that K-enb+COT as a base? I see some evidents of it


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks, no it's my own settings with ELE weathers (originally based on Project ENB), I do use some of Kyo's shader files though - sharpening, DOF and sunsprite


----------



## leafonthewind

I've asked this in a different thread, but will ask again here: Does anyone here have any experience with sli scaling using an enb and other demanding visual mods? Specifically with dual 660s, as I have found a good deal on a second one, but would mainly be concerned with Skyrim performance, as I'm about to start another playthrough. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## electricsheep

SLI in Skyrim scales well with high quality ENB effects - e.g. it will help with processing of graphic effects such as ambient occlusion and DOF. It won't help with settings such as increasing ugrids or mods that add lots of meshes (eg grass mods) as Skyrim is still a very CPU bound game. SLI does nothing for vanilla Skyrim. I found with my setup that I'm able to really max out ENB quality settings whilst still maintaining good FPS but some scenes are still CPU limited.

If you've got a good deal on a second card you will see a performance boost (with ENB) but a more powerful single card with more VRAM would be even better (although more expensive.)


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> SLI in Skyrim scales well with high quality ENB effects - e.g. it will help with processing of graphic effects such as ambient occlusion and DOF. It won't help with settings such as increasing ugrids or mods that add lots of meshes (eg grass mods) as Skyrim is still a very CPU bound game. SLI does nothing for vanilla Skyrim. I found with my setup that I'm able to really max out ENB quality settings whilst still maintaining good FPS but some scenes are still CPU limited.
> 
> If you've got a good deal on a second card you will see a performance boost (with ENB) but a more powerful single card with more VRAM would be even better (although more expensive.)


Thanks for that information, I was mainly concerned with the performance in relation to enb effects (I felt sad having to turn off ssao to get a playable framerate outdoors). Will most likely get the second card, planning on upgrading to a more premium solution later (high-end maxwell probably and a better display as well), but that will have to wait until i pay off my car







This will have to hold me of until then.

BTW I always love your screenshots, they're some of the best.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sethy666

@AS07... very nice screenies


----------



## exyia

man, I just can't pick an ENB that I'm 100% happy with to do a play-through. only narrowed it down to these:









^^Kountervibe








^^Serenity








^^SeasonsOfSkyrim








^^Serenity with NLA plugin

another scene, same order

































Kountervibe I like, but part of me thinks it's overbloomed, and it doesn't "soften" the image like other ENB's do (makes the tree leaves look really pixelated on the edges)

Serenity I like, but there's a lot of blue. I know Skyrim is in cold, northern climate, but I'm still not sure if this much blue is natural

Seasons is ok. a good balance but doesn't really stand out in any way to me

Serenity with NLA I'm actually surprised at how it looks. But this ENB wasn't tweaked with this intention, so I'm paranoid about finding weird looking scenes later, especially when I think the default look already might have too much blue for my tastes

every screenshot was taken with weather forced to bright sunny to ensure the weather/lighting was the same on each shot


----------



## electricsheep

Sorry about the number of shots, but here goes...


----------



## exyia

how "complete" is your ENB going? I would ask for a copy, but I already have a hard time deciding between the above ENB's and I want a "completed" one so I can actually start playing the game lol









for how picky I am, I would try making my own, but there's just so little documentation on doing it and I don't want to be making thread after thread, post after post, of "I want ____, what do I change?"


----------



## electricsheep

Exteriors are more or less complete, interior settings not finished yet - mainly looks good but not 100% in all locations - may totally re-write them yet...









You're welcome to try it though


----------



## DIYDeath

Only a pint? Well then, don't I feel excessive with my case of 24
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man, I just can't pick an ENB that I'm 100% happy with to do a play-through. only narrowed it down to these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Kountervibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Serenity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^SeasonsOfSkyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Serenity with NLA plugin
> 
> another scene, same order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kountervibe I like, but part of me thinks it's overbloomed, and it doesn't "soften" the image like other ENB's do (makes the tree leaves look really pixelated on the edges)
> 
> Serenity I like, but there's a lot of blue. I know Skyrim is in cold, northern climate, but I'm still not sure if this much blue is natural
> 
> Seasons is ok. a good balance but doesn't really stand out in any way to me
> 
> Serenity with NLA I'm actually surprised at how it looks. But this ENB wasn't tweaked with this intention, so I'm paranoid about finding weird looking scenes later, especially when I think the default look already might have too much blue for my tastes
> 
> every screenshot was taken with weather forced to bright sunny to ensure the weather/lighting was the same on each shot


Try Vividian ENB.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man, I just can't pick an ENB that I'm 100% happy with to do a play-through. only narrowed it down to these:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Kountervibe I like, but part of me thinks it's overbloomed, and it doesn't "soften" the image like other ENB's do (makes the tree leaves look really pixelated on the edges)
> 
> Serenity I like, but there's a lot of blue. I know Skyrim is in cold, northern climate, but I'm still not sure if this much blue is natural
> 
> Seasons is ok. a good balance but doesn't really stand out in any way to me
> 
> Serenity with NLA I'm actually surprised at how it looks. But this ENB wasn't tweaked with this intention, so I'm paranoid about finding weird looking scenes later, especially when I think the default look already might have too much blue for my tastes
> 
> every screenshot was taken with weather forced to bright sunny to ensure the weather/lighting was the same on each shot


Have you tried the new Somber 3 ENB? I just started using it and love the changes they made to it over Somber 2. I haven't tried to many though I just hate when they want you to use tons of lighting mods. Its such a nightmare swapping mods for those.

@AS07

Those shots are as beautiful as always. Do you still use your 670 or did you upgrade?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Have you tried the new Somber 3 ENB? I just started using it and love the changes they made to it over Somber 2. I haven't tried to many though I just hate when they want you to use tons of lighting mods. Its such a nightmare swapping mods for those.
> 
> @AS07
> 
> Those shots are as beautiful as always. Do you still use your 670 or did you upgrade?


I used to have Somber 3 on my consideration list, but the snow is just too blindingly bright and yellow on a sunny day for me, so I felt the whole cinematic tone to it would get old

but yeah, agree 100%. I hate bloated ENB's vs lighting mods. I just have a feeling that 50% of the ENB authors out there have forgotten why they're using said lighting mods other than "it's better". I personally don't like ELFX at all - imo it doesn't have any sense of ambient lighting - you either see clearly under a bright orange fire/light source, or you're in complete darkness, nothing inbetween. drives me insane


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I used to have Somber 3 on my consideration list, but the snow is just too blindingly bright and yellow on a sunny day for me, so I felt the whole cinematic tone to it would get old
> 
> but yeah, agree 100%. I hate bloated ENB's vs lighting mods. I just have a feeling that 50% of the ENB authors out there have forgotten why they're using said lighting mods other than "it's better". I personally don't like ELFX at all - imo it doesn't have any sense of ambient lighting - you either see clearly under a bright orange fire/light source, or you're in complete darkness, nothing inbetween. drives me insane


I've been using Quality Snow HD 4k Dark for almost all ENB's for that reason. You might want to give it a try unless you have one you prefer over it. But yeah the only lighting mod I ever liked was Climates of Tamriel but its support is so hit and miss. I've got to find some good locations to take some screens now. Anyone have some easy to find locations that are their trusted go to spots?


----------



## electricsheep

Can't get enough grass...!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Just wondering, how do you guys take those 3rd person shots while fighting enemies? Any mods involved about pausing games and stuff? You know, mods that let you press a button and go into Matrix mode?









I assume your character will also have to be decently strong to withstand hits while you're busy taking the shots.


----------



## electricsheep

No mods needed, you can do it with the console. Press ` to bring up the console, then use the following commands:

tfc 1 - free camera and pause action (just tfc if you don't want to pause)
tm - removes HUD and menus
tgm - toggle god mode - don't recommend saving after using this
disable - annoying object ruining your shot? Use mouse pointer to select object and type command to remove it! Don't recommend saving after using this

player.placeatme base id # - Useful for setting up shots. Use "help" to find code of base id of object/character eg "help skeleton" the base id for this is 0002D1DE so you would enter:
player.placeatme 0002D1DE 1 for 1
player.placeatme 0002D1DE 10 for 10 !

Some useful links:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_%28Skyrim%29
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_%28Skyrim%29/Characters#.2AS


----------



## Tagkaman

Haven't posted for a while, but I'm enjoying what I've got going. It's not in the same vein as electric sheep or asot's stuff but I like it. The screenies don't come out exactly how they look in game (think less blue) but here's a trial one.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man, I just can't pick an ENB that I'm 100% happy with to do a play-through. only narrowed it down to these:
> 
> another scene, same order
> 
> Kountervibe I like, but part of me thinks it's overbloomed, and it doesn't "soften" the image like other ENB's do (makes the tree leaves look really pixelated on the edges)
> 
> Serenity I like, but there's a lot of blue. I know Skyrim is in cold, northern climate, but I'm still not sure if this much blue is natural
> 
> Seasons is ok. a good balance but doesn't really stand out in any way to me
> 
> Serenity with NLA I'm actually surprised at how it looks. But this ENB wasn't tweaked with this intention, so I'm paranoid about finding weird looking scenes later, especially when I think the default look already might have too much blue for my tastes
> 
> every screenshot was taken with weather forced to bright sunny to ensure the weather/lighting was the same on each shot


Haha, same here, I'm changing allmost daily







I have narrowed it down to K-enb pure light + COT + RLO+ some pointlighting adjustments = awesome indoor and outdoor during clear weathers, but slightly less happy with overcast weather. And NLA which is awesome outdoor but not so impressive indoors, due darker settings.

The pixellated picture with K-enb's is due the DOF, change enbeffectprepass with another one, bokehDOF for example in the package Kyo provided.

Serenity plays fairly well with COT to, I also find it a lttle dark and blue, but it's adjustable.

You could try Aeonenb from Lucid and the realistic one is awesome on cloudy weathers, but a bit bleak on sunny ones:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52541/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D52541&pUp=1

I also have a unfinished preset from WoodsOfYpres which looks totally awesome with clear weather.: http://www.file-upload.net/download-8665553/Woods-ENB---WIP.7z.html

Example K-enb pure light+ COT. Dont mind the framerate, I have to use another CF profile for adaptation and DOF working properly


Your preset looks nice too Electric sheep, if your're ok for sharing your preset, I would love to try it sometime.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*


This one esp. is totally beautifull!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> Haha, same here, I'm changing allmost daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have narrowed it down to K-enb pure light + COT + RLO+ some pointlighting adjustments = awesome indoor and outdoor during clear weathers, but slightly less happy with overcast weather. And NLA which is awesome outdoor but not so impressive indoors, due darker settings.
> 
> The pixellated picture with K-enb's is due the DOF, change enbeffectprepass with another one, bokehDOF for example in the package Kyo provided.
> 
> Serenity plays fairly well with COT to, I also find it a lttle dark and blue, but it's adjustable.
> 
> You could try Aeonenb from Lucid and the realistic one is awesome on cloudy weathers, but a bit bleak on sunny ones:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52541/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D52541&pUp=1
> 
> I also have a unfinished preset from WoodsOfYpres which looks totally awesome with clear weather.: http://www.file-upload.net/download-8665553/Woods-ENB---WIP.7z.html
> 
> Example K-enb pure light+ COT. Dont mind the framerate, I have to use another CF profile for adaptation and DOF working properly
> 
> 
> Your preset looks nice too Electric sheep, if your're ok for sharing your preset, I would love to try it sometime.


I tried Aeon twice, but it's horribly pasty/bland on my screen. I'm guessing the ENB author doesn't have a calibrated monitor because the trees look like they're almost dead on the Realistic preset. Fantasy is meh - seems to get bloom from strong greens than actual bloom, didn't feel good

Somber ENB just came out with a new "Enchanted" preset, but just from hodilton's video, the colors look nasty - too much green mixed with the sepia tone yellow


----------



## Skinnered

Yeah its pretty bland, but has a nice SSil setting.I changed the saturation to get things a bit bitter.

You can alway's try Woods wip enb






Its has some very nice moments, but it has still unfinished weathers and you have to like the bloomfest









This one looks pretty too, if you like COT with it's crazy sunsets:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38917/?

Btw, what do you think of NLA?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Have any of you tried using Imaginator with your ENBs? Thinking it's too bland or too vibrant, etc. Imaginator can help you change things to your liking in several different ways.



This was taken with all ENB graphics turned OFF.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Have any of you tried using Imaginator with your ENBs? Thinking it's too bland or too vibrant, etc. Imaginator can help you change things to your liking in several different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken with all ENB graphics turned OFF.


I don't like changing ENB's - I want to choose one out of the box because the ENB author put in the time that I don't have to perfect every little detail

so took some more comparison screenshots: opened a flickr account to do it because photobucket would keep downsizing

Also, I noticed that Seasons of Skyrim TrueHDR is much more different than HD6. TrueHDR doesn't have the yellowish tint in sunlight that HD6 does, and looks much less hazy in the distance
click below for screenshots
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/14695430740/

I have to say, as much as I'm not feeling Somber3 for outdoors - it's flat out the best looking indoors imo


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Can't get enough grass...!!


Not sure about the grass but you seem to have an obsession with Spriggans









Beautiful shots, as always.


----------



## Switchblade1969

Haven't uploaded in awhile so here's a few from me :3


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Two of an old character, new tab for full res


----------



## KingKwentyne

You guys put my skyrim to shame. I like things more on the realistic looking side. Here are a few from my new play through... Let me know what you all think.


__
https://flic.kr/p/opCEp9


__
https://flic.kr/p/opCEp9
 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oE6F29


__
https://flic.kr/p/oE6F29
 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/opD7CE


__
https://flic.kr/p/opD7CE
 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/opDjmu


__
https://flic.kr/p/opDjmu
 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oFRLCv


__
https://flic.kr/p/oFRLCv
 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oG6GMC


__
https://flic.kr/p/oG6GMC
 by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know how you guys play with those DOF settings. I feel like tunnel vision with them on.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't know how you guys play with those DOF settings. I feel like tunnel vision with them on.


It can work quite well if you use the right type of DOF. I often find it helps to soften the aliasing on far away objects. Nevertheless, I play with it off because I like the extra 10 frames.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> You guys put my skyrim to shame. I like things more on the realistic looking side. Here are a few from my new play through... Let me know what you all think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/opCEp9
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/opCEp9
> by KingKwentyne, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oE6F29
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oE6F29
> by KingKwentyne, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/opD7CE
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/opD7CE
> by KingKwentyne, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/opDjmu
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/opDjmu
> by KingKwentyne, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oFRLCv
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oFRLCv
> by KingKwentyne, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oG6GMC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oG6GMC
> by KingKwentyne, on Flickr


What tattoo overlay is that you are using if you don't mind me asking? Also nice shots.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exhibit A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oE6F29


1. Using steam overlay? Turn it off to liberate some performance! (plus if you use SKSE your game will startup more quickly)

2. If using ENB (which I imagine you are) press the asterisk key (*) to show your frames per second. Fraps is known to kill some post process effects occasionally.


----------



## Freiza

Took a whole day, 70mods installed...



http://imgur.com/JXZ9K





Game runs at 30-35fps with a 660 and i3, 60fps with ENB turned off

(Screenshots are a little outdated)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchblade1969*
> 
> Haven't uploaded in awhile so here's a few from me :3


Not sure it's your choice of eye shadow on your character or the shadow settings of the game that you use, but I think your character's face looks very nice.

I designed my character to look the way I like it, but I notice that under non-optimal lighting effects, she looks really strange, and even stranger with make-up on.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Here are some shots of my current play-through. Somber 3 ENB and 2-4k textures throughout.











More shots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Freiza

I need help with SkyUI...

I installed SKSE properly (Used "GetSKSEVersion" in console and it gave me the version.) and tried to install SkyUI but when I load in it says this

"SKYUI ERROR CODE 1
the skyrim script extender (SKSE) is not running.
SkyUI will not work correctly!

This message may also appear if a new skyrim
patch has beereleased. in this case, wait until
SKSE has been updated, then install the new
version.

For help, see the SkyUI mod description."

I've used NMM to install and manually downloaded the mod then added it via NMM but it keeps giving me the message...
It also says the mod doesnt have any masters, is this right?

It works now


----------



## Switchblade1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Not sure it's your choice of eye shadow on your character or the shadow settings of the game that you use, but I think your character's face looks very nice.
> 
> I designed my character to look the way I like it, but I notice that under non-optimal lighting effects, she looks really strange, and even stranger with make-up on.


My character looked like a foot compared to her, she is a follower mod I put in ^_^ Here she is on the nexus! :3


Spoiler: My Character


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## kzone75

Gonna need a little help here.








What mod did I use for the ground texture in these two screenshots?



Thought it was this one Unique Grasses and Groundcovers but I have it installed now and the ground is still in vanilla low res.. The grass is 2k but not the dirt / gravel-thingy.

I've been looking through my download history on Nexus but I don't feel like trying out all ~1,000 mods I have downloaded over the years. lol


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Gonna need a little help here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mod did I use for the ground texture in these two screenshots?
> 
> Thought it was this one Unique Grasses and Groundcovers but I have it installed now and the ground is still in vanilla low res.. The grass is 2k but not the dirt / gravel-thingy.
> 
> I've been looking through my download history on Nexus but I don't feel like trying out all ~1,000 mods I have downloaded over the years. lol


Could it possibly be aMidianBorn's Landscape textures?


----------



## greywarden

I thought mine was looking pretty good, until I clicked on this thread!

Anyway, I'm working on a laptop, so I've done everything I can to get around using an ENB to make the game look good. This is my main character, Bjulfssen. Sneak-thief archer extraordinaire!


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## canard

Screens here got me into tweaking Skyrim again, so I made a nice little SweetFX preset this time http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/57242/?
Tell me wut you think.


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## ASO7




----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where is the mod for the glowing dragonbone armor???


----------



## electricsheep

Some custom widescreen shots (3840x1620 downsampled with GeDoSaTo Lanczos scaling)



http://imgur.com/IbEXfNY




http://imgur.com/VbUJ6oj




http://imgur.com/uASh69I




http://imgur.com/oh67grT




http://imgur.com/iARt1SE




http://imgur.com/kkdk6vn




http://imgur.com/tpzJOqI




http://imgur.com/FESD74a




http://imgur.com/Th3RJbZ




http://imgur.com/1JpgS6k


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Some custom widescreen shots (3840x1620 downsampled with GeDoSaTo Lanczos scaling)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IbEXfNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VbUJ6oj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uASh69I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oh67grT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iARt1SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kkdk6vn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tpzJOqI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FESD74a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Th3RJbZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1JpgS6k


Damn, that looks good.


----------



## electricsheep

*DIYDeath*
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## KSIMP88

Playing with DOF and ENB for the first time.

Protips?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *DIYDeath*
> Thanks for the feedback


Tried to get gedosato to work for my Skyrim, it didn't. I have a feeling its trying to intercept certain .dll files like the HDT ones which is causing saved games to CTD before they fully load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Playing with DOF and ENB for the first time.
> 
> Protips?


Its mostly just personal preference. If you get crappy performance you can try disabling DoF.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:
Originally Posted by *electricsheep* 

Some custom widescreen shots (3840x1620 downsampled with GeDoSaTo Lanczos scaling)

I honestly prefer bicubic scaling because in my experience the lanzcos scaling seems to be more aliased than bicubic. Honestly I've seen little to no performance impact between the three so I guess its just personal preference.


----------



## KSIMP88

My turn to post a lot. Any tips on more realistic animals? IE mouth? And how about a better face? Or anything else texture wise I could improve on with suggested mods and links to said mods? THX
Using spoilers, because I'm a nice guy.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Tried to get gedosato to work for my Skyrim, it didn't. I have a feeling its trying to intercept certain .dll files like the HDT ones which is causing saved games to CTD before they fully load.
> Its mostly just personal preference. If you get crappy performance you can try disabling DoF.


I was having a very similar issue with the pinup poser and halo poser mods. Try making your saves in a vanilla indoor cell such as Breezeholme and in first person view. This helps tons with the save game crash to desktop due to Papyrus script load times. Also if you have that problem with no viable save like I suggested you can also use the console command coc qasmoke from the main menu screen to load the developer room and then load your save.


----------



## th3illusiveman

how are you guys getting rid of jaggies during gameplay? What sort of AA are you using with your ENB?


----------



## KSIMP88

None.I thought you weren't a'sposed'ta


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

You can use ENB's AA or use a SweetFX injector and use SMAA or FXAA.

I stick with ENB's temporal and edge AA.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I was having a very similar issue with the pinup poser and halo poser mods. Try making your saves in a vanilla indoor cell such as Breezeholme and in first person view. This helps tons with the save game crash to desktop due to Papyrus script load times. Also if you have that problem with no viable save like I suggested you can also use the console command coc qasmoke from the main menu screen to load the developer room and then load your save.


Thanks I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> how are you guys getting rid of jaggies during gameplay? What sort of AA are you using with your ENB?


Personally, I use downsampling from 1440p to 1080p, EnableEdgeAA=true, EnableSubPixelAA=true and EnableTransparencyAA=true. I dont use Skyrim's AA at all.


----------



## electricsheep

*th3illusiveman*
I use downsampling+Ultra Quality SMAA+EdgeAA, if you have one GPU try ENB temporal AA - is performance cheap and looks good but can cause some ghosting.

*Tagkaman*
For me it depends on the game and the amount of downsampling, for Skyrim I prefer that extra bit of sharpness that Lanzcos gives, but my default setting is Bicubic - I agree a matter of taste









*DIYDeath*
For Skyrim + ENB you need to use version 0.9 or better and use the following line in your config: interceptOnlySystemDlls true
I'm pretty sure I've had it working alongside HDT mods.

A lot of CTDs are caused by Skyrim running out of its allocated memory - try this guide: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?
The Skyrim Memory Patch should sort out your save game CTD issues (I had similar problems before using the patch.) If not it's most likely a mod conflict.

*KSIMP88*
Try the guide by one of the masters as a starting point: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39742/?

Try Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3621/?
and this contains some really nice creature textures too: Skyrim Ultra HD Texture Pack http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35507/?
For faces try: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30/? and http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/26/?
Better Males is very good: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2488/?
For females try UNP or CBBE - there are loads of different textures available for either depending on your tastes


----------



## DIYDeath

Thanks got it working, didn't notice any real difference between normal downsampling from 4k and lanczos scaling and 4k decimates my frame rate. back to 1440p I go for modded Skyrim xD


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Thanks got it working, didn't notice any real difference between normal downsampling from 4k and lanczos scaling and 4k decimates my frame rate. back to 1440p I go for modded Skyrim xD


Yeh, I don't _play_ in 4k either - don't think you can build a rig that would run high quality ENB at 4k at anywhere near 60fps!!

GeDoSaTo works well for smaller downsamples as well - I use it for gameplay with both 16:9 1620p and 1440p - I think the scaling has more of an effect with smaller scales.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Yeh, I don't _play_ in 4k either - don't think you can build a rig that would run high quality ENB at 4k at anywhere near 60fps!!
> 
> GeDoSaTo works well for smaller downsamples as well - I use it for gameplay with both 16:9 1620p and 1440p - I think the scaling has more of an effect with smaller scales.


Honestly, I get 20-30 fps on 1440p, I have a very, very intensive Skyrim. To the point of making a Titan Black OC'd to 1400mhz cry.


----------



## DiaSin

I want to try @electricsheep and @DIYDeath's ENBs... Anyway.. some of my shots with a new ENB.


----------



## electricsheep

*DiaSin*
Please check your PMs I sent you a link last time you asked, if you don't have it let me know and I'll re-end it


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *DiaSin*
> Please check your PMs I sent you a link last time you asked, if you don't have it let me know and I'll re-end it


Wait, that's the same ENB? It looks different somehow. Hmm.. I think I need to try playing with that one a bit more.

One more shot.. I am currently using one of the Far Off ENBs. I think if I can brighten the interiors up a bit while still keep the natural look I may stick with this one for awhile, I like that it has a vanilla feel to it while still making everything look so much better.


----------



## phinexswarm71

here are some screenshots from skyrim.with 105 mods for now + project enb.dat water:



im gonna raise to ugrid 9,to see how the trees looks in comparison to ugrid 7 before,in the exact same place
ugrid 7:



ugrid 9:



i had expected to see better trees in close range,especially taken affect by the flora overhaul mod,but they havent affected much by ugrid 9,though it affected the great distance objects & trees.i guess,i should have compared in greater distances locations

BTW,the first two pictures above the comparison were taken with msi ab,and the laters with fraps.as u can see with ab the pics are more washed out


----------



## hollowtek

i love these skyrim mods


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


what ice mod is that?


----------



## phinexswarm71

does someone knows a way to increase trees LOD that is compatible with the flora overhaul mod?.i want it because the effects off the flora overhaul are applied only in short distances,and with high LOD trees they wouldnt cut so short.where as with ugrid it doesnt scale very well with the trees LOD,as evidenced in my pics a page before


----------



## KSIMP88

So what kind of AA can I use with RealVisionn ENB? My other thread got ZERO notice.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> So what kind of AA can I use with RealVisionn ENB? My other thread got ZERO notice.


Hit Shift+Enter and go to antialiasing in the top-left panel, just check the little box next to each one. Another option is downsampling, but I have yet to figure out how to do that with an AMD GPU.. It was super easy on my old nvidia card.


----------



## evensen007

Sorry for popping in every couple of years and disappearing, but...I just reinstalled Skyrim after a looooong hiatus and wanted to see if someone could give me the clif-notes version of what's what nowadays.

I see that ENB is still busted with my crossfired 290's, so I'm not even going to waste my time on it anymore. I tried 3-4 different ENB's and they all still suffer from the stupid x-fire bugs that exists years ago (flashing screen, blown-out bright sky, blur issues).

Would someone mind giving me a short-list of must haves in 2014 that will make it look great? I have all the DLC, the BETH high-res textures, and all the 2k Skyrim HD textures so far. The game looks decent, but on my rig I think it could look a whole lot better.

Thanks guys!

Chris


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Sorry for popping in every couple of years and disappearing, but...I just reinstalled Skyrim after a looooong hiatus and wanted to see if someone could give me the clif-notes version of what's what nowadays.
> 
> I see that ENB is still busted with my crossfired 290's, so I'm not even going to waste my time on it anymore. I tried 3-4 different ENB's and they all still suffer from the stupid x-fire bugs that exists years ago (flashing screen, blown-out bright sky, blur issues).
> 
> Would someone mind giving me a short-list of must haves in 2014 that will make it look great? I have all the DLC, the BETH high-res textures, and all the 2k Skyrim HD textures so far. The game looks decent, but on my rig I think it could look a whole lot better.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Chris


For Crossfire, get a program radeon pro. It solves all the AMD/ati stutter problems with skyrim.


----------



## phinexswarm71

here's a pic of a new character,i just created in skyrim:


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> For Crossfire, get a program radeon pro. It solves all the AMD/ati stutter problems with skyrim.


Will do, in fact I think I already have it. What exactly does it fix in regards to Skyrim? What do I need to set in there to make it 'better'?

Also, short list of must have graphic mods?

Thanks!


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Will do, in fact I think I already have it. What exactly does it fix in regards to Skyrim? What do I need to set in there to make it 'better'?
> 
> Also, short list of must have graphic mods?
> 
> Thanks!


Here ya go,
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18499549
and another step by step
http://pricespy.co.nz/forum/index.php?showtopic=2961
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2289641


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Sorry for popping in every couple of years and disappearing, but...I just reinstalled Skyrim after a looooong hiatus and wanted to see if someone could give me the clif-notes version of what's what nowadays.
> 
> I see that ENB is still busted with my crossfired 290's, so I'm not even going to waste my time on it anymore. I tried 3-4 different ENB's and they all still suffer from the stupid x-fire bugs that exists years ago (flashing screen, blown-out bright sky, blur issues).
> 
> Would someone mind giving me a short-list of must haves in 2014 that will make it look great? I have all the DLC, the BETH high-res textures, and all the 2k Skyrim HD textures so far. The game looks decent, but on my rig I think it could look a whole lot better.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Chris


Try this for crossfire - don't know if it works because I'm on Nvidia, but it would be sinful not to use ENB and make full use of your hardware!!









http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1899


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Will do, in fact I think I already have it. What exactly does it fix in regards to Skyrim? What do I need to set in there to make it 'better'?
> 
> Also, short list of must have graphic mods?
> 
> Thanks!


for reducing stuttering in addition to add fip queue siz,i'd suggest disabling vsync through enblocal.ini as well.for me it helped.but its got a small chance to cause instabillity,so take that into account

ultimately what's to be considered essential depends on your rig and yours interpretation ,but here are some that your pc by the looks of it,would stamp this game:
skyrim 2k textures
ultimate hd fire texture
realistic smoke and embers
ruins clutter
skyfall + skymills
high quallity 3d map
smim
project parallax
enhanced lights and fx
immersive skyrim thunder
better dynamic snow
realistic water two
climates of tamriel + weather patch
quallity 4k snow
quallity snow flakes
flora overhaul
treeshd

and there are many more.please tell if you want more


----------



## evensen007

Thanks guys, I will work on this tonight.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Try this for crossfire - don't know if it works because I'm on Nvidia, but it would be sinful not to use ENB and make full use of your hardware!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1899


IT.FREAKING.WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 years AFTER the release I FINALLY have Enb working with crossfire, and it looks INCREDIBLE! Thank you so, so much for that link. Just unbelievable how many hours I sunk into getting it fixed a couple of years ago. THANK YOU!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> for reducing stuttering in addition to add fip queue siz,i'd suggest disabling vsync through enblocal.ini as well.for me it helped.but its got a small chance to cause instabillity,so take that into account
> 
> ultimately what's to be considered essential depends on your rig and yours interpretation ,but here are some that your pc by the looks of it,would stamp this game:
> skyrim 2k textures
> ultimate hd fire texture
> realistic smoke and embers
> ruins clutter
> skyfall + skymills
> high quallity 3d map
> smim
> project parallax
> enhanced lights and fx
> immersive skyrim thunder
> better dynamic snow
> realistic water two
> climates of tamriel + weather patch
> quallity 4k snow
> quallity snow flakes
> flora overhaul
> treeshd
> 
> and there are many more.please tell if you want more


I just downloaded all of these using Nexus Mod Manager. Going to try and get them to work now.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I just downloaded all of these using Nexus Mod Manager. Going to try and get them to work now.


i advise just as a precaution to read all the descriptions every mod your gonna install,and dont just rush ahead to the download page

i recommend first reading with smim which mods to install before and after it,since its one of the mods that encompass every meshes in the game almost.best off luck

after finishing installing mods its recommended as well to run loot,which arranges the order off the plugins off mods,and warns u for dirty files

here's some more skyrim pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KSIMP88

Or BOSS. That is the sorter I have been using. One of the good original ones.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Or BOSS. That is the sorter I have been using. One of the good original ones.


Boss is outdated, use Loot instead, it scans plugins and makes changes accordingly. No user-submitted lists needed.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Or BOSS. That is the sorter I have been using. One of the good original ones.


loot is the spiritual successor off boss.and not just like that.because when the support for boss stopped,loot got released,which kept being updated since then,unlike boss.i wouldnt be surprise even if loot was created by the same guy/group of people who created boss,cause off the timing.loot is essential for recent mods that got updated and plugin loaders,its better.


----------



## KSIMP88

Guess I need to do some research!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i advise just as a precaution to read all the descriptions every mod your gonna install,and dont just rush ahead to the download page
> 
> i recommend first reading with smim which mods to install before and after it,since its one of the mods that encompass every meshes in the game almost.best off luck
> 
> after finishing installing mods its recommended as well to run loot,which arranges the order off the plugins off mods,and warns u for dirty files
> 
> here's some more skyrim pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Things are starting to come together. I have your list working and am ready for some more. Enb is screaming and my 2x 290's are running at 90% utilization and 60fps. Just awesome!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Things are starting to come together. I have your list working and am ready for some more. Enb is screaming and my 2x 290's are running at 90% utilization and 60fps. Just awesome!


Can you post a shot with/without the ENB enabled? Adding an ENB is the last thing missing from my mods and frankly the only reason I haven't bothered with it yet is because I don't want to risk it screwing them all up and forcing me to start over.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Can you post a shot with/without the ENB enabled? Adding an ENB is the last thing missing from my mods and frankly the only reason I haven't bothered with it yet is because I don't want to risk it screwing them all up and forcing me to start over.


You basically cant screw up Skyrim with an ENB so dont worry about that. Its all reversible as long as you know what files you're drag+dropping.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Can you post a shot with/without the ENB enabled? Adding an ENB is the last thing missing from my mods and frankly the only reason I haven't bothered with it yet is because I don't want to risk it screwing them all up and forcing me to start over.


Sure. I'm warning you though, after you know the difference it will be hard not to try and get it working!

OFF:



ON:


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Sure. I'm warning you though, after you know the difference it will be hard not to try and get it working!
> 
> OFF:
> 
> 
> 
> ON:


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You basically cant screw up Skyrim with an ENB so dont worry about that. Its all reversible as long as you know what files you're drag+dropping.


Good to know, I'll be sure to post some more once I get one working with a list of all my mods.

Here are some nice ones I've taken so far without an ENB


----------



## DIYDeath

For not using a ENB that looks amazing. Wow.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> For not using a ENB that looks amazing. Wow.


Most of the credit probably goes to the 2k textures and lighting overhaul, but thanks! ^_^ I'll be sure to post my list of mods when I'm home tonight.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> For not using a ENB that looks amazing. Wow.


It does look great! I wonder what it would look like with an ENB profile!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> It does look great! I wonder what it would look like with an ENB profile!


A good one will make it look like next, next gen. At the expense of 50% of your frame rate lol.


----------



## Azefore

Ello all, figured I might post some old shots in here since I'm looking to redo my Skyrim config soon and streamline it a bit.

Want to get it better looking without taking away performance (namely better lighting if possible), I had this past config running 60fps constant but that took a bit of tweaking.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## phinexswarm71

yeah,enbs costs great in performance,especially if u start messing with it,which is very time consuming

with project enb and temporal aa enbaled within,in exterior areas i get 51 fps in avg,whereas without enb i get 72 fps in avg.so even with a decent rig its hard to hit above the 60fps mark,but its worth it with this game imo,unlike bf4 or others fps,which are very based on time reaction etc

btw,i heartedly recommend since its not possible to enable msaa with enbs,to enable TransparencyAA and/or temporal aa in the enblocal.ini depending on your rig/liking.its got quite a lot impact on visuals


----------



## End3R

As promised, here are the mods I'm using:




Here are some more that I took earlier still without an ENB:


----------



## Skinnered

For
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> IT.FREAKING.WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 years AFTER the release I FINALLY have Enb working with crossfire, and it looks INCREDIBLE! Thank you so, so much for that link. Just unbelievable how many hours I sunk into getting it fixed a couple of years ago. THANK YOU!


You have R290X crossfire? I wonder if this work with newer enb's. I'm using the Fear profile for working DOF and adaptation, but the crossfirescaling in that case is far from perfect (I have two R295x2's) .

Project enb is nice, but there are better presets now (NLA1.4, K-enb, Rudy etc..)


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> IT.FREAKING.WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 years AFTER the release I FINALLY have Enb working with crossfire, and it looks INCREDIBLE! Thank you so, so much for that link. Just unbelievable how many hours I sunk into getting it fixed a couple of years ago. THANK YOU!


Glad you got it working


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> For
> You have R290X crossfire? I wonder if this work with newer enb's. I'm using the Fear profile for working DOF and adaptation, but the crossfirescaling in that case is far from perfect (I have two R295x2's) .
> 
> Project enb is nice, but there are better presets now (NLA1.4, K-enb, Rudy etc..)


Yes, 290 x-fire. Back in the day when I was trying to get this to work I had 2x 7970's. Now that it's working after following that article, I bet any ENB would work. I heard good things about the K-Enb and may try that. So far, I'm just happy than ANY Enb is working!


----------



## Skinnered

The oblivion profile is indeed a tad faster then fear, (but not as fast as the standard profile, at least for 4 GPU's, but that's useless, unless DOF and adaptation are disabled), but DOF won't work correct. I tried different kinds of DOF's, but no go. I keep the Fear profile for now, DOF can really enhance the game when you get the right one. Kyo have uploaded a mass of DOF files with his K-enb extrme

If you want to use the standard profile, try Serenity ENB 8dot2-51343-8-2. That one screams (DOF disabled) with the standard profile (4 GPU-scaling), even the heaviest preset.

There are also DOF effects lingering arround the web where you can disable "smooth DOF" in the enbeffectprepass.fx, to keep a fair amout of it enabled and using the standard CF profile.

It still to bad I cann't use the full 4 GPU's with all the effects.

I'm hooked on NLA 1.4 and K-enb pure light, and change them many times arround


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> The oblivion profile is indeed a tad faster then fear, (but not as fast as the standard profile, at least for 4 GPU's, but that's useless, unless DOF and adaptation are disabled), but DOF won't work correct. I tried different kinds of DOF's, but no go. I keep the Fear profile for now, DOF can really enhance the game when you get the right one. Kyo have uploaded a mass of DOF files with his K-enb extrme
> 
> If you want to use the standard profile, try Serenity ENB 8dot2-51343-8-2. That one screams (DOF disabled) with the standard profile (4 GPU-scaling), even the heaviest preset.
> 
> There are also DOF effects lingering arround the web where you can disable "smooth DOF" in the enbeffectprepass.fx, to keep a fair amout of it enabled and using the standard CF profile.
> 
> It still to bad I cann't use the full 4 GPU's with all the effects.
> 
> I'm hooked on NLA 1.4 and K-enb pure light, and change them many times arround


So, you're actually only renaming TESV.exe to Oblivion.exe. You then point your CCC profile to Oblivion.exe and give it the FEAR xfire profile. That's how I got all gpu utilization, enb, and DOF to work properly.

This is what i followed:

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1899

I am going to fire up pure light and see how it looks!


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> So, you're actually only renaming TESV.exe to Oblivion.exe. You then point your CCC profile to Oblivion.exe and give it the FEAR xfire profile. That's how I got all gpu utilization, enb, and DOF to work properly.
> 
> This is what i followed:
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1899
> 
> I am going to fire up pure light and see how it looks!


Ok, that is something I forgot. I will try that again.

Don't forget to set the SSAO source and textscale's to something like 0,7xxx, when it's to slow. K-enbs are very heavy on SSAO/SSIL, but looks absolutly incredable esp. indoor.
NLA is also very good if you like natural lighting.

Edit, tried the Fear profile when running the oblvion exe, but its basicly running the Frear profile then (here at least. You can even leave the renaming of TESV alone and just set the crossfire profile on Fear in this case.

The Oblivion profile is good though. I gonna digg up some dof files who work with CF, I believe sharpshooter's work after disabling smooth dof in the DOF file.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> Ok, that is something I forgot. I will try that again.
> 
> Don't forget to set the SSAO source and textscale's to something like 0,7xxx, when it's to slow. K-enbs are very heavy on SSAO/SSIL, but looks absolutly incredable esp. indoor.
> NLA is also very good if you like natural lighting.
> 
> Edit, tried the Fear profile when running the oblvion exe, but its basicly running the Frear profile then (here at least. You can even leave the renaming of TESV alone and just set the crossfire profile on Fear in this case.
> 
> The Oblivion profile is good though. I gonna digg up some dof files who work with CF, I believe sharpshooter's work after disabling smooth dof in the DOF file.


Oh man, K-ENB absolutely destroyed my computer. Project ENB had me at 53-59 FPS outdoors. K dropped it down to 25-32. I'll have to mess with it like you said above. Also, the sky looks a bit blown out IMO.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Oh man, K-ENB absolutely destroyed my computer. Project ENB had me at 53-59 FPS outdoors. K dropped it down to 25-32. I'll have to mess with it like you said above. Also, the sky looks a bit blown out IMO.


I made a post in the K-ENB thread on deadendthrills on what settings to change to make it more playable. but yes, K ENB out of the box isn't really built for gameplay

look for it on page 16


----------



## Skinnered

With K-enb you better lower SSAO scales to 0,7 or 0,5, set super sampling in SSAO off, set quality at 0 (bloom, skylighting etc) and replace the dof with a less demanding one. Pure light is very, very heavy, after you lower the settings, still a beatifull experience.


----------



## Skinnered

Also, the sky looks a bit blown out IMO.[/quote]

Yeah, thats the main problem I have with K-enb, you can disable volumtretric rays to get some sky behavior back.


----------



## DIYDeath

Thats why I like Vividian, it doesnt destroy the sky.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I'm curious what FPS I'd get on crossfire 290s with grim and somber ENB. I get around 32 right now at 1440p, it'd be nice to my minimum FPS to be 50 or so







. I don't know if that'd be worth 350$ though.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm curious what FPS I'd get on crossfire 290s with grim and somber ENB. I get around 32 right now at 1440p, it'd be nice to my minimum FPS to be 50 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't know if that'd be worth 350$ though.


Last I heard crossfire and ENB do NOT combine.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Last I heard crossfire and ENB do NOT combine.


A couple pages back there was a link to a workaround to get ENB + xfire working, some of the recent posts have been about people's FPS with different ENB's with crossfire.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm curious what FPS I'd get on crossfire 290s with grim and somber ENB. I get around 32 right now at 1440p, it'd be nice to my minimum FPS to be 50 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't know if that'd be worth 350$ though.


Project ENB with all the extra HD graphic mods added is getting me 52-59 FPS outdoors during heavy activity. Not sure about the 2 you listed above, but I can try for you. K-Enb eats me alive without tweakikng it (~30FPS), but as the other posters mentioned its more of a screenshot ENB at stock settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Last I heard crossfire and ENB do NOT combine.


It does now!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> A couple pages back there was a link to a workaround to get ENB + xfire working, some of the recent posts have been about people's FPS with different ENB's with crossfire.


Yes, it finally fricking works! Just have to follow that article closely.

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1899


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Project ENB with all the extra HD graphic mods added is getting me 52-59 FPS outdoors during heavy activity. Not sure about the 2 you listed above, but I can try for you.9


Grim and somber is one ENB, that's just its name.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50501/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D50501&pUp=1
For whatever reason he keeps changing the naming schemes of each type of his ENBs, but Hircine is the one I use. I use an older one so the FPS might be different, but I'm planning on updating my ENB anyways, so if you were amazing and put that ENB on and told me the FPS I'd appreciate it.


----------



## phinexswarm71

some more skyrim pics:


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Grim and somber is one ENB, that's just its name.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50501/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D50501&pUp=1
> For whatever reason he keeps changing the naming schemes of each type of his ENBs, but Hircine is the one I use. I use an older one so the FPS might be different, but I'm planning on updating my ENB anyways, so if you were amazing and put that ENB on and told me the FPS I'd appreciate it.


Ok, I downloaded Hiricine for ENB 262. Do you want me to try the Hiricine Cinematic or Game Play preset?


----------



## evensen007

So 'Game Playing' pre-set seems to be running around the same FPS as Project ENB for me (50-60). I really like this Hiricine ENB, I may stick with it!

One question: In ENB 0.262, how do you open the ENB options from within Skyrim? In the older ENB I could hit Shift-Enter and get into the menu.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> So 'Game Playing' pre-set seems to be running around the same FPS as Project ENB for me (50-60). I really like this Hiricine ENB, I may stick with it!
> 
> One question: In ENB 0.262, how do you open the ENB options from within Skyrim? In the older ENB I could hit Shift-Enter and get into the menu.


I think I'm still on .252 so I couldn't tell you, that's strange that it changed. I use both the cinematic preset and gameplay, cinematic has all the features cranked up so it's a bigger performance hit. I generally turn off the black bars at the top and bottom of the screen, along with the film grain and FOV (unless I'm taking screenshots). With the performance/gameplay option right now I get about 34-38 FPS, so 50-60 is a pretty nice jump.

I might actually end up xfiring, I'll just wait for a really good deal on both a PSU and a second GPU. I probably could just hook up a second PSU to my second GPU, but that'd be too messy for me. I'll give my 750W to my brother for when he decides to upgrade. That's assuming I actually go through with it though, I might not even consider doing it until 20nm GPUs come out so I can snatch a second 290 for an even cheaper price.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> So 'Game Playing' pre-set seems to be running around the same FPS as Project ENB for me (50-60). I really like this Hiricine ENB, I may stick with it!
> 
> One question: In ENB 0.262, how do you open the ENB options from within Skyrim? In the older ENB I could hit Shift-Enter and get into the menu.


It should be the same if you used the wrapper version. I'm running .262 with Somber 3 and it is still shift+enter.

*EDIT*
So I installed the ENB you are using and the author of the mod made it shift+CTRL instead of shift+enter.


----------



## Azefore

So did a full clean reinstall and quick configuration, current mod amount sits at a tidy 37









I think it turned out alright, going to save this configuration for screens and maybe just make a pretty performance one, ~34 fps steady at 1440p :/ need it back to 60
-As it sits the enb effects are doing some funky blurring with the hair so I'll be working on that too


----------



## Dunan

Does anyone know what armor this is?

EPIC! I must know!



EDIT: I found it


----------



## End3R

Finally got an ENB working but might try a different one, I'm still messing with Grim and Somber, which one are you using Azefore? It looks nice.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Finally got an ENB working but might try a different one, I'm still messing with Grim and Somber, which one are you using Azefore? It looks nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shots 3 and 6 look great with the mix of lighting. In those I was using Somber 3 preset but slightly modified, I later got the performance up a bit but not by much ~50fps steady


----------



## Thingamajig

The following images are what i use to play skyrim normally. Usually when i select mods (Both graphical or otherwise) it's always with realism, immersion and lore-friendly stuff in mind.

Usually i get around 30-40 or so FPS outdoors, and 60+ indoors. Naturally this means Nighttime truely is night - you cant' see anything without aids such as a lantern, torch or nighteye. Coupled with other popular mods like Frostfall, encumbrance/swimming behaviors altered so you move/swim slower the more you carry. Hunger, thirst, sleep, basic need requirements, etc.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This one i thought was probably my most photorealistic image to date. The only letdown being the path which is clearly a 2d texture:


Dat horses belly fur - i wanna wub it:






First person camera mod - can see my own body. Plus, those ground textures are pretty. It also enables first person view on horseback - it's a win/win.








Underweater effects, how it should've been - enhanced further by a "Real" first person view camera mod that allows you to see your own body.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Shots 3 and 6 look great with the mix of lighting. In those I was using Somber 3 preset but slightly modified, I later got the performance up a bit but not by much ~50fps steady


Thanks, I'm still using the Grim and Somber "Azura" (Enchanted Next Gen) ENB , but I'm using a different pallet, I think it's the one from Seasons.


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I started Dawnguard on this play-through and the Soul Carn looks gorgeous with Somber 3 IMO. I didn't like Grim and Somber but after seeing those shots I might play around with it some more.


----------



## End3R

Still really impressed at how much of an impact ENB has on the sky.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ohYess

made these from various ENB's, just randoms from past few weeks...


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> made these from various ENB's, just randoms from past few weeks...


That one looks amazing


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


----------



## electricsheep

Monster Wars Battle Royal...


----------



## Thingamajig

Hey guys.

Can anyone tell me something regarding the Skyrim Mod Organizer tool?

I noticed it basically creates it's own directory that mimics the layout of the original games. Does this basically mean, if i copy Skyrim Mod Organizers directory to a Harddrive, i could basically use my mod configuration on anyone elses machine just by launching the mod organizer? Without "tainting" their original games directory?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Can anyone tell me something regarding the Skyrim Mod Organizer tool?
> 
> I noticed it basically creates it's own directory that mimics the layout of the original games. Does this basically mean, if i copy Skyrim Mod Organizers directory to a Harddrive, i could basically use my mod configuration on anyone elses machine just by launching the mod organizer? Without "tainting" their original games directory?


Yes it leaves your original game installation alone. This means that you can disable the mods through the program and then have an untouched vanilla install. Gopher was doing a series on it but I haven't watched beyond the first video he released. Seems like the new way to go but its a little more complex than NMM.


----------



## End3R

So I've noticed my character has a new blue glow on her eyes when at certain angles, almost reminds me of the glow undead have, but I can't figure out why, I reloaded an older save that still has all the same mods installed and the eyes are normal so I'm not sure what's causing it, I'm not diseased of a vampire or anything. Any ideas? You should be able to see it alittle in the second screenshot.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> So I've noticed my character has a new blue glow on her eyes when at certain angles, almost reminds me of the glow undead have, but I can't figure out why, I reloaded an older save that still has all the same mods installed and the eyes are normal so I'm not sure what's causing it, I'm not diseased of a vampire or anything. Any ideas? You should be able to see it alittle in the second screenshot.


It's a stuck magic effect this tutorial will help you remove it. I've had a similiar issue in the past where any time i passed a whispmother, the wispmother fog would be permanently stuck on my character. This is the same thing just with draugr eyes. Hope this helps.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> So I've noticed my character has a new blue glow on her eyes when at certain angles, almost reminds me of the glow undead have, but I can't figure out why, I reloaded an older save that still has all the same mods installed and the eyes are normal so I'm not sure what's causing it, I'm not diseased of a vampire or anything. Any ideas? You should be able to see it alittle in the second screenshot.


There used to be certain armor mods that would give you glow effects on your eyes like that. Could be something like that causing it because I've never encountered that as a vanilla bug before.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Monster Wars Battle Royal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG man - what is that thing, the building sized skyrim destroyer? That is AWESOME lol


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> It's a stuck magic effect this tutorial will help you remove it. I've had a similiar issue in the past where any time i passed a whispmother, the wispmother fog would be permanently stuck on my character. This is the same thing just with draugr eyes. Hope this helps.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> OMG man - what is that thing, the building sized skyrim destroyer? That is AWESOME lol


It's the Colossus from Monster Wars mod, just rediscovering the mod again now that I have the PC to play it with the settings I want without crashing









Not totally law friendly but loads of fun


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [\center]
> 
> 
> I don't think so










Mods list please? also what fps do you get?


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods list please? also what fps do you get?


AS07 is using their own ENB that they tweak for every shot. Here is their main site/blog with all the mods they use. They state that they use different stuff per shot as well. Hopefully one day we will get their ENB preset when its finished







.

http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> AS07 is using their own ENB that they tweak for every shot. Here is their main site/blog with all the mods they use. They state that they use different stuff per shot as well. Hopefully one day we will get their ENB preset when its finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


Thanks Can't currently use an ENB along with all my mods without dropping below 30 FPS but once I get my K|ngp|n I should be sweet.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Thanks Can't currently use an ENB along with all my mods without dropping below 30 FPS but once I get my K|ngp|n I should be sweet.


LOL depending on your res and the ENB you will be suprised. 30FPS is usually good for the pretty ones.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> LOL depending on your res and the ENB you will be suprised. 30FPS is usually good for the pretty ones.


Yeah I use Realvision at 1440p so my 770 has some trouble, the K|ngp|n I'm getting is from strong island, and it's scores in Valley double mine so


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Yeah I use Realvision at 1440p so my 770 has some trouble, the K|ngp|n I'm getting is from strong island, and it's scores in Valley double mine so


With a pretty ENB, you'll still be getting around 30fps with a 780 ti. Don't let that discourage you though, the game is still totally fluid and playable at that fps.

Here is a guy with a Titan saying the same thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Depends on your mod list. I get 30 fps on a Titan Black with ENB enabled, I could get 0.5 fps if I chose because Skyrim cannot be maxed.
> 
> You SHOULD get 30-60 fps easily with the appropriate settings and as long as you dont go too crazy on the mods.
> 
> ENB itself usually cuts your performance in half though. ENBoost will give you all the ENB features without the graphics enhancements. I thoroughly suggest buying the game; support the devs and you'll always be in full control of how many fps you get, it'll just come at the cost of graphic fidelity.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1511960/skyrim-with-enb-bad-performance-on-high-end-pc/10


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sethy666

@DiaSin... they are some sweet screen shots. Kudos!


----------



## ASO7

Spoiler: NSFW ?


----------



## DIYDeath

Can you put the NSFW content in a NSFW spoiler tag please? That vid could get someone fired.

I just meant the video since it has nudity and that thing typically doesnt sit well with employers.







I dont think a little cleavage will get anyone in trouble, haha.


----------



## Crockturtle566




----------



## dpoverlord

Love the shots I was just getting back into Skyrim and my mods are almost 1 1/2 year outdated. Any advice you guys can give me to get it started again for my system? Looking for some of those awesome beautiful mods.

I have a Xeon @ 4.6ghz
Tri SLi Titans
Surround @ 4800 x 2560
12 GB of system memory on win 7

I havent used Skyrim since I was on one monitor so I am really curious to start playing again and am afraid of how to get it going again.

Love some direction if possible


----------



## Crockturtle566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Love the shots I was just getting back into Skyrim and my mods are almost 1 1/2 year outdated. Any advice you guys can give me to get it started again for my system? Looking for some of those awesome beautiful mods.
> 
> I have a Xeon @ 4.6ghz
> Tri SLi Titans
> Surround @ 4800 x 2560
> 12 GB of system memory on win 7
> 
> I havent used Skyrim since I was on one monitor so I am really curious to start playing again and am afraid of how to get it going again.
> 
> Love some direction if possible


I would start from scratch if I were you and here is a tutorial. http://wiki.tesnexus.com/index.php/How_to_install_Skyrim_mods
If you need further help I would look it up


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crockturtle566*
> 
> I would start from scratch if I were you and here is a tutorial. http://wiki.tesnexus.com/index.php/How_to_install_Skyrim_mods
> If you need further help I would look it up


Thanks!


----------



## dpoverlord

In other news I got started now I need to tweak it with my workhorse of a computer. I figured out how to enable 3d with Red / Cyan glasses but its pretty washed out compared to the regular 2d mode (too much green in 3d).

I also saw I could play it on 4 monitors by changing surround 3d (Nvidia) in skyrimprefs.ini from 4800x2560 to 6400 x 2560, only problem is that the cross hair is out of place. It tends to look a lot better with 3 monitors.

Now I just need to figure out how to tweak this.


----------



## greywarden

With Imaginator you can play with colors. I have it set to a sort of slightly red tinted sepia.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

More realistic...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> More realistic...


Nice skin tones...I see you found the Demonica / Lady Body a few posts back.


----------



## electricsheep

DiaSin (and anyone else who's interested)
Updated interior lighting settings for my ENB (WIP) plus some randoms:


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> DiaSin (and anyone else who's interested)
> Updated interior lighting settings for my ENB (WIP) plus some randoms:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The interior lighting looks SO much more natural than it did before!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*







Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Nnimrod

So is a 3GB frame buffer enough to handle all the texture replacing mods I want and LOD mods, at 1440p? Give me a quick run down on 290X vs. 780 vs. Ti, for playing a heavily modded Skyrim. I've got a lot of mods right now, but I'm using all the lightest texture replacers available (if it comes with 512, 1024, 2048, I choose the 512), and a performance ENB (Realvision) with my 580. With that at 1440p my min framrate is in the teens - far lower than I'd prefer.

I have a 290X Lightning, but unless you convince me to hang on to it, I'm probably going to get rid of it in favor of going back to team green. The other day it had a little fit - screen just artifacts and input stopped working. I had sound, but the entire screen is a pulsing, distorted mess, and mouse/keyboard did nothing. I had just installed drivers and rebooted maybe an hour earlier, and was just browsing the internet. After a forced reboot everything was fine, and I've had no issues since.

Performance wise, it's considerably less than expected, min framrates now around 25, average probably 40 or so. But it's also at stock clocks, so that's sort of pardonable.

edit: mods list available on request.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So is a 3GB frame buffer enough to handle all the texture replacing mods I want and LOD mods, at 1440p? Give me a quick run down on 290X vs. 780 vs. Ti, for playing a heavily modded Skyrim. I've got a lot of mods right now, but I'm using all the lightest texture replacers available (if it comes with 512, 1024, 2048, I choose the 512), and a performance ENB (Realvision) with my 580. With that at 1440p my min framrate is in the teens - far lower than I'd prefer.
> 
> I have a 290X Lightning, but unless you convince me to hang on to it, I'm probably going to get rid of it in favor of going back to team green. The other day it had a little fit - screen just artifacts and input stopped working. I had sound, but the entire screen is a pulsing, distorted mess, and mouse/keyboard did nothing. I had just installed drivers and rebooted maybe an hour earlier, and was just browsing the internet. After a forced reboot everything was fine, and I've had no issues since.
> 
> Performance wise, it's considerably less than expected, min framrates now around 25, average probably 40 or so. But it's also at stock clocks, so that's sort of pardonable.
> 
> edit: mods list available on request.


My skyrim is heavily modded with multiple 2k/4k texture mods. Without an enb I get between 60-200, with an enb with extreme high quality settings I get between 20-50.

I'm using a 270x stock clocks with 2GB. I am however, running at 1080p, but I'd imagine with 3gb you'd be ok for 1440p.

That being said, feel free to get an nvidia, I honestly prefer them.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The interiors look SO much better than the preliminary version of your ENB I am running right now.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So is a 3GB frame buffer enough to handle all the texture replacing mods I want and LOD mods, at 1440p? Give me a quick run down on 290X vs. 780 vs. Ti, for playing a heavily modded Skyrim. I've got a lot of mods right now, but I'm using all the lightest texture replacers available (if it comes with 512, 1024, 2048, I choose the 512), and a performance ENB (Realvision) with my 580. With that at 1440p my min framrate is in the teens - far lower than I'd prefer.
> 
> I have a 290X Lightning, but unless you convince me to hang on to it, I'm probably going to get rid of it in favor of going back to team green. The other day it had a little fit - screen just artifacts and input stopped working. I had sound, but the entire screen is a pulsing, distorted mess, and mouse/keyboard did nothing. I had just installed drivers and rebooted maybe an hour earlier, and was just browsing the internet. After a forced reboot everything was fine, and I've had no issues since.
> 
> Performance wise, it's considerably less than expected, min framrates now around 25, average probably 40 or so. But it's also at stock clocks, so that's sort of pardonable.
> 
> edit: mods list available on request.


Depends if you're using ENB, just how many textures you want and other settings such as ugrids. I had 2x780ti before my Titans and you can get away with 3gb if you're careful and don't push the number of 2k textures too far and lay off too many 4k textures, I had about 12GB of 2k textures installed without any issues with a high quality ENB at 1440p, much more than this will start to cause a lot of stuttering in certain areas. ENB memory management pushes more textures into VRAM so will fill quicker if you use it, but it manages it well up to a point. On my Titans with every texture maxed at 4k and 2k running a _very_ heavily modded game, high quality ENB and running at ugrids 9 in 1620p my VRAM usage tops out at about 5.7GB.

You can check your current VRAM usage using Skyrim performance monitor: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/6491/?

Performance wise the 780ti beats the 290x on stock but when you factor in overclockability Nvidia definitely wins IMO - mine were running at 1320mhz. Also if you are using ENB it runs much better on Nvidia hardware as it is developed on it and the author hates AMD







Frame rates will depend on your settings/ENB.

Bottom line it depends just how much you want to modify your Skyrim


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> The interiors look SO much better than the preliminary version of your ENB I am running right now.


Thanks! Hopefully will be able to send you an updated version soon once I've done a bit more tweaking


----------



## greywarden

It doesn't really matter, you can't go over 3.1GB of VRAM anyhow, right? The game crashes.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> It doesn't really matter, you can't go over 3.1GB of VRAM anyhow, right? The game crashes.


Fairly certain you can with the right settings/plugins for memory management in ENB/SKSE.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Fairly certain you can with the right settings/plugins for memory management in ENB/SKSE.


Ahhh, ok. I haven't been capable of getting into ENB settings, had to sell my nice rig, but I'm hoping to finish up the 6 core, dual 4gb 770 build by mid-feb so I'll be able to do more


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So is a 3GB frame buffer enough to handle all the texture replacing mods I want and LOD mods, at 1440p? Give me a quick run down on 290X vs. 780 vs. Ti, for playing a heavily modded Skyrim. I've got a lot of mods right now, but I'm using all the lightest texture replacers available (if it comes with 512, 1024, 2048, I choose the 512), and a performance ENB (Realvision) with my 580. With that at 1440p my min framrate is in the teens - far lower than I'd prefer.
> 
> I have a 290X Lightning, but unless you convince me to hang on to it, I'm probably going to get rid of it in favor of going back to team green. The other day it had a little fit - screen just artifacts and input stopped working. I had sound, but the entire screen is a pulsing, distorted mess, and mouse/keyboard did nothing. I had just installed drivers and rebooted maybe an hour earlier, and was just browsing the internet. After a forced reboot everything was fine, and I've had no issues since.
> 
> Performance wise, it's considerably less than expected, min framrates now around 25, average probably 40 or so. But it's also at stock clocks, so that's sort of pardonable.
> 
> edit: mods list available on request.


With 1440p and a 290 I'm seeing about 3.3-3.4 GB Vram usage, that's with a heavy ENB, 2k texture packs, Ugrids 7, and as many textures I can get my hands on, but I know there are plenty of areas I've missed I could do better texture wise. So if you want every single thing you can throw at it, you're going to see problems, but you're probably going to be lacking FPS long before you hit a Vram cap with just a single Ti, two 780s or Tis though? you're going to want that Vram.

I'm actually really concerned 4GB of Vram isn't going to be enough if I ever get a 4k screen, because the first thing I'm going to want to play is Skyrim... I guess I'll have to compromise somewhere right? Higher resolution is going to be able to make extra use out of higher res textures.. obviously taking antialiasing out, I guess I'd also have to downplay my ENB a bit. I shouldn't have to worry about that for a year or so, depending on the 4k market though, so I'm not too concerned, but I also do not want to upgrade a GPU because of Vram, so I'm somewhat in the same situation as you, except you already want to switch cards.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> With 1440p and a 290 I'm seeing about 3.3-3.4 GB Vram usage, that's with a heavy ENB, 2k texture packs, Ugrids 7, and as many textures I can get my hands on, but I know there are plenty of areas I've missed I could do better texture wise. So if you want every single thing you can throw at it, you're going to see problems, but you're probably going to be lacking FPS long before you hit a Vram cap with just a single Ti, two 780s or Tis though? you're going to want that Vram.
> 
> I'm actually really concerned 4GB of Vram isn't going to be enough if I ever get a 4k screen, because the first thing I'm going to want to play is Skyrim... I guess I'll have to compromise somewhere right? Higher resolution is going to be able to make extra use out of higher res textures.. obviously taking antialiasing out, I guess I'd also have to downplay my ENB a bit. I shouldn't have to worry about that for a year or so, depending on the 4k market though, so I'm not too concerned, but I also do not want to upgrade a GPU because of Vram, so I'm somewhat in the same situation as you, except you already want to switch cards.


I average about 28 fps on my current setup outdoors, hitting about 2.95gb VRAM.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Nice sky, that's from the oblivion mod right? I will never add sharks to my waters though, lol.


----------



## Sethy666

Wait! There are sharks in Skyrim!?!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Wait! There are sharks in Skyrim!?!


Yea it's a mod


----------



## Sethy666

Yeah, I gathered that









Nice screenies ASO7. That sky is awesome!


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Fairly certain you can with the right settings/plugins for memory management in ENB/SKSE.


You definitely can! I've seen Skyrim use over 11GB (VRAM + RAM) on my setup, ENB pushes more textures into VRAM and uses an additional program (enbhost) to store more data in RAM (above the normal 3.1GB limit for 32 bit apps)


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> You definitely can! I've seen Skyrim use over 11GB (VRAM + RAM) on my setup, ENB pushes more textures into VRAM and uses an additional program (enbhost) to store more data in RAM (above the normal 3.1GB limit for 32 bit apps)


Wait.. THAT'S what enbhost does? If all of its ram usage is textures I am pushing like 4 1/2 GB vram with my setup including enbhost.


----------



## exyia

on 3440x1440 with nearly everything on SMC, I'm peaking about 5.6gb vram usage outdoors.


----------



## DiaSin

Starting a new game, since I broke my install.

Currently using @electricsheep's ENB, waiting on his newer version before I do any tweaking to make it better match my system. I don't think I was running much in the way of AA in most of these..
uGrids is on 9 in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Sethy666

Very nice indeed, DiaSin


----------



## h2spartan




----------



## h2spartan

I want to start working on character textures more. What do you guys recommend for best female and male textures? I have used many before but I can't remember finding any without having mismatched colors around the neck (seamless). I dont mind ultra hi res textures. In fact, the higher the better.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Starting a new game, since I broke my install.
> 
> Currently using @electricsheep's ENB, waiting on his newer version before I do any tweaking to make it better match my system. I don't think I was running much in the way of AA in most of these..
> uGrids is on 9 in case anyone is curious.


How much of a performance hit did you take using ugrids 9? I'm scared to mess with since you can't revert without the issues of making the new skyrimpref.ini that goes into the installation directory.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I want to start working on character textures more. What do you guys recommend for best female and male textures? I have used many before but I can't remember finding any without having mismatched colors around the neck (seamless). I dont mind ultra hi res textures. In fact, the higher the better.


I can't speak to the male textures, but as for the female textures.. which body model do you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> How much of a performance hit did you take using ugrids 9? I'm scared to mess with since you can't revert without the issues of making the new skyrimpref.ini that goes into the installation directory.


As far as FPS I am not certain. The biggest hit is to load times and memory usage. I actually used to run at uGrids 11 until I got the ENB I currently use. I will say.. I don't think I would take uGrids higher than 7 if you don't have the game on an SSD, otherwise the load times become unbearable.

As for not being able to revert, you just need the right ENB memory management settings and the right SKSE plugins. The ENB settings I haven't messed with in awhile so I don't remember which ones to change for certain.. but as for the SKSE plugins, you need StableGridsToLoad. Also, I would suggest SafetyLoad, ShowRaceMenu Precache Killer and the Alt-F4 plugin.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I can't speak to the male textures, but as for the female textures.. which body model do you use?
> As far as FPS I am not certain. The biggest hit is to load times and memory usage. I actually used to run at uGrids 11 until I got the ENB I currently use. I will say.. I don't think I would take uGrids higher than 7 if you don't have the game on an SSD, otherwise the load times become unbearable.
> 
> As for not being able to revert, you just need the right ENB memory management settings and the right SKSE plugins. The ENB settings I haven't messed with in awhile so I don't remember which ones to change for certain.. but as for the SKSE plugins, you need StableGridsToLoad. Also, I would suggest SafetyLoad, ShowRaceMenu Precache Killer and the Alt-F4 plugin.


My issue was back when the game was fairly new I when you increased ugrids above the default value you could never revert them without wiping the ini files and having the console make you a new one. If you didn't do that method you would constantly crash upon loading a save game that had the modified ugrids. This may have been fixed since then. I'll have to try that mod you linked me since it seems to fix that issue. Yeah I have a SSD so loads will not be an issue. Also the Racemenu Precache Killer is obsolete now. Expired has included it with the main file for a few versions. Just FYI if you didn't know about that. I was using it myself until I noticed it under the wall of text he has on the main description.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> My issue was back when the game was fairly new I when you increased ugrids above the default value you could never revert them without wiping the ini files and having the console make you a new one. If you didn't do that method you would constantly crash upon loading a save game that had the modified ugrids. This may have been fixed since then. I'll have to try that mod you linked me since it seems to fix that issue. Yeah I have a SSD so loads will not be an issue. Also the Racemenu Precache Killer is obsolete now. Expired has included it with the main file for a few versions. Just FYI if you didn't know about that. I was using it myself until I noticed it under the wall of text he has on the main description.


Ok, I went in with ugrids reverted to 5 and there was basically no change from 9. If you go above 9 you will start seeing FPS drops though. HOWEVER, anything above 7 will affect load times, and it seems to be an exponential increase with each notch higher in the grids setting, not a gradual change.

Edit: Forgot to link one plugin.. I don't know if it is still relevant or not, it doesn't appear to be on the nexus anymore. Anyway.. I uploaded Cell Stabilizer to my dropbox.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I can't speak to the male textures, but as for the female textures.. which body model do you use?


I've used DIMONIZED UNP but I would definitely use a different one if it yeilds better results.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I've used DIMONIZED UNP but I would definitely use a different one if it yeilds better results.


I suggest you give this a shot. It is a compilation of mods with an installer so you can fully customize a UNP body install. You need to install it with Mod Organizer or the Nexus Mod Manager to have the installer work. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20884/?

Ok.. @MURDoctrine.. I went in with uGrids at 13 and took a couple of comparison shots. First one is default (5) and the second is us with grids at 13, which is as high as I can go without hitting the limit of my 8GB of system RAM. As it is I am maxing out my 3gb of vram and ENB is offloading what would be another 3GB of vram usage to system memory. One thing I will note.. WIth grids at 5, when I disable ENB my FPS shoots up to my 60 fps cap and just sits there without moving. With grids at 13 my fps goes from 25 to 29 when I disable ENB. So there IS a performance hit.

uGrids 5


uGrids 13


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I want to start working on character textures more. What do you guys recommend for best female and male textures? I have used many before but I can't remember finding any without having mismatched colors around the neck (seamless). I dont mind ultra hi res textures. In fact, the higher the better.


Here are the mods I use that enhance the textures/models of characters:

These mostly apply to female characters using CBBE, but it also improves the default textures for guys, I just didn't see the need to replace the body that they use by default.

【Skeleton】XP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended
ApachiiSkyHair
Calientes Beautiful Bodies Edition -CBBE-
FNIS Sexy Move - FNIS Sexy Move 1.2
Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Behavior V5_1_1 -- ALWAYS necessary
Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Spells V5_0_1 -- ADD-ON for the spells
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_4 FULL
Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture - CBBE UNP UNPB ADEC Vanilla - Sporty Sexy Sweat CBBE - with CBBE face
Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD textures - Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD 2K - Straight hair
The Eyes Of Beauty - The Eyes Of Beauty PLAYER
Enhanced Character Edit - Enhanced Character Edit
YY Anim Replacer - Mystic Knight


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I suggest you give this a shot. It is a compilation of mods with an installer so you can fully customize a UNP body install. You need to install it with Mod Organizer or the Nexus Mod Manager to have the installer work. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20884/?
> 
> Ok.. @MURDoctrine.. I went in with uGrids at 13 and took a couple of comparison shots. First one is default (5) and the second is us with grids at 13, which is as high as I can go without hitting the limit of my 8GB of system RAM. As it is I am maxing out my 3gb of vram and ENB is offloading what would be another 3GB of vram usage to system memory. One thing I will note.. WIth grids at 5, when I disable ENB my FPS shoots up to my 60 fps cap and just sits there without moving. With grids at 13 my fps goes from 25 to 29 when I disable ENB. So there IS a performance hit.
> 
> uGrids 5
> 
> 
> uGrids 13


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Here are the mods I use that enhance the textures/models of characters:
> 
> These mostly apply to female characters using CBBE, but it also improves the default textures for guys, I just didn't see the need to replace the body that they use by default.
> 
> 【Skeleton】XP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended
> ApachiiSkyHair
> Calientes Beautiful Bodies Edition -CBBE-
> FNIS Sexy Move - FNIS Sexy Move 1.2
> Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Behavior V5_1_1 -- ALWAYS necessary
> Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Spells V5_0_1 -- ADD-ON for the spells
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_4 FULL
> Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture - CBBE UNP UNPB ADEC Vanilla - Sporty Sexy Sweat CBBE - with CBBE face
> Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD textures - Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD 2K - Straight hair
> The Eyes Of Beauty - The Eyes Of Beauty PLAYER
> Enhanced Character Edit - Enhanced Character Edit
> YY Anim Replacer - Mystic Knight


Thank You guys! I'll give your suggestions a go and I'll be back with some pics!


----------



## electricsheep

*MURDoctrine*
As DiaSin stated higher ugrids with ENB can have a BIG impact on performance. You need to have the Skyrim Memory Patch installed to ensure stability and Stable Ugrids to Load means you _can_ change ugrids without crashing mid-game, I wouldn't recommended Safety Load - you don't need it with the memory patch and it can cause other problems.

Ugrids 9 (with some high quality LODS) is about the sweet spot IMO, 7 still has noticeable popup and above 9 performance degrades too much with not much visual improvement.

Higher ugrids will put more strain on your CPU with the extra meshes drawn meaning your FPS in some scenes will be CPU limited, it will increase your VRAM usage so you have to be careful with how many texture packs you install. Also using any mod that spawns creatures or adds things to the world space will have a bigger impact on performance with more ugrids.

I would also recommend these settings in your ENBlocal.ini if using ENB:

[MEMORY]
ExpandSystemMemoryX64=true
ReduceSystemMemoryUsage=true
DisableDriverMemoryManager=false (some cards may work better with set to true)
DisablePreloadToVRAM=false
EnableUnsafeMemoryHacks=false
ReservedMemorySizeMb=256 (experiment with this - don't set too high 512 max recommended - can help stutter if set right)
VideoMemorySizeMb=6144 (use RAM for addition VRAM storage - set to your total VRAM + RAM - 2048 or set auto to true)
EnableCompression=true (this seems to actually help performance if your ENB is using a lot of RAM)
AutodetectVideoMemorySize=true (ignores above line if set to true - ENB will decide how much memory to use - check in GUI)

*h2spartan*
Btter Males is good for male characters - lots of high quality texture options http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2488/?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *MURDoctrine*
> As DiaSin stated higher ugrids with ENB can have a BIG impact on performance. You need to have the Skyrim Memory Patch installed to ensure stability and Stable Ugrids to Load means you _can_ change ugrids without crashing mid-game, I wouldn't recommended Safety Load - you don't need it with the memory patch and it can cause other problems.
> 
> Ugrids 9 (with some high quality LODS) is about the sweet spot IMO, 7 still has noticeable popup and above 9 performance degrades too much with not much visual improvement.
> 
> Higher ugrids will put more strain on your CPU with the extra meshes drawn meaning your FPS in some scenes will be CPU limited, it will increase your VRAM usage so you have to be careful with how many texture packs you install. Also using any mod that spawns creatures or adds things to the world space will have a bigger impact on performance with more ugrids.
> 
> I would also recommend these settings in your ENBlocal.ini if using ENB:
> 
> [MEMORY]
> ExpandSystemMemoryX64=true
> ReduceSystemMemoryUsage=true
> DisableDriverMemoryManager=false (some cards may work better with set to true)
> DisablePreloadToVRAM=false
> EnableUnsafeMemoryHacks=false
> ReservedMemorySizeMb=256 (experiment with this - don't set too high 512 max recommended - can help stutter if set right)
> VideoMemorySizeMb=6144 (use RAM for addition VRAM storage - set to your total VRAM + RAM - 2048 or set auto to true)
> EnableCompression=true (this seems to actually help performance if your ENB is using a lot of RAM)
> AutodetectVideoMemorySize=true (ignores above line if set to true - ENB will decide how much memory to use - check in GUI)
> 
> *h2spartan*
> Btter Males is good for male characters - lots of high quality texture options http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2488/?


I totally forgot they had built the memory patch into ENB.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ohYess




----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I totally forgot they had built the memory patch into ENB.


There are two memory patches you need for full stability: ENB's and Sheson's Memory Patch, which is now built into the latest version of SKSE but requires correct ini setup for 512mb block size. Both are needed for high ugrids settings.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> There are two memory patches you need for full stability: ENB's and Sheson's Memory Patch, which is now built into the latest version of SKSE but requires correct ini setup for 512mb block size. Both are needed for high ugrids settings.


and Open Cities...and Dat Grass.


----------



## electricsheep

More tweaks


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ok.. @MURDoctrine.. I went in with uGrids at 13 and took a couple of comparison shots. First one is default (5) and the second is us with grids at 13, which is as high as I can go without hitting the limit of my 8GB of system RAM. As it is I am maxing out my 3gb of vram and ENB is offloading what would be another 3GB of vram usage to system memory. One thing I will note.. WIth grids at 5, when I disable ENB my FPS shoots up to my 60 fps cap and just sits there without moving. With grids at 13 my fps goes from 25 to 29 when I disable ENB. So there IS a performance hit.


*uGrids 5 uGris 17*

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/81200


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## ohYess




----------



## greywarden

Does anyone have a link to a good "Photo studio" mod that isn't just a giant white/black/green room?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a good "Photo studio" mod that isn't just a giant white/black/green room?


Halo's Mods Aether Suite might be what your looking for, the regular rooms in it also have purple of varying light angles/intensity/etc. Not sure if that's what you're already referring to though? There's quite a lot of variety not all shown in video below, a lot of different photo rooms.


----------



## greywarden

That's pretty crazy looking. The ones on the Nexus are just a few big rooms in various colors. I was kind of interested in the ones that @ASO7 was using


----------



## KSIMP88

Yeah, I keep asking AS07 but no response


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Yeah, I keep asking AS07 but no response


Have you dug through the page AS07 has linked in their sig?


----------



## greywarden

I went through the list of mods on their site, but didn't see it listed. Maybe it's custom?

I would like one similar to the Jarl's building in Falkreath, really good lighting for screenies in there.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I went through the list of mods on their site, but didn't see it listed. Maybe it's custom?
> 
> I would like one similar to the Jarl's building in Falkreath, really good lighting for screenies in there.


It may be. I know that AS07 is a graphic designer by trade, and many of the mods in their screenshots are ones they made themselves and won't release. There's another site for mods I probably can't link publicly here due to some of its content.. I'll take a look there and PM you if I spot anything like what you are looking for.

Edit: No luck over there, but I did find this in a google search. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/53298/?

Oh.. just a note to ENB users.. if you see ghosting from fast-moving objects, such as around Alduin in the shot below, disable temporal AA.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> That's pretty crazy looking. The ones on the Nexus are just a few big rooms in various colors. I was kind of interested in the ones that @ASO7 was using


I don't use any studio mod, just a custom ENB (tweaked light/fog).


----------



## h2spartan

Guys, so I've been messing around with downsampling via nvidia drivers and so far so good. I've only went to 3200x1800 but my only issue is how to take decent pics at that res? I use fraps and it seems to crash skyrim everytime I try to take a pic at resolutions past 1440. Any suggestions on a decent pic taking software besides fraps? Thank you!









Here's one at 1440 with some othe aliasing features on!


----------



## DIYDeath

Why are you using fraps? For screenies use the steam overlay and for vids use shadowplay. Fraps hogs resources worse than Norton used to a few years back...

You could probably do a 4k screenshot but you'd have to add a 4k resolution to your monitor which can be tricky.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Why are you using fraps? For screenies use the steam overlay and for vids use shadowplay. Fraps hogs resources worse than Norton used to a few years back...
> 
> You could probably do a 4k screenshot but you'd have to add a 4k resolution to your monitor which can be tricky.


steam kills some features in its screenshots ive noticed so ive stayed away from it. I just remember them looking really bland vs fraps. Wish there was another. I am willing to spend a fair amount for a decent program if it exists.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> steam kills some features in its screenshots ive noticed so ive stayed away from it. I just remember them looking really bland vs fraps. Wish there was another. I am willing to spend a fair amount for a decent program if it exists.


Just use Shadowplay, its free, it comes with every "new" Nvidia card under geforce experience, it doesnt eat as many resources and it's highly customizable in terms of quality.

Ive never seen steam disable ENB features.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys, so I've been messing around with downsampling via nvidia drivers and so far so good. I've only went to 3200x1800 but my only issue is how to take decent pics at that res? I use fraps and it seems to crash skyrim everytime I try to take a pic at resolutions past 1440. Any suggestions on a decent pic taking software besides fraps? Thank you!


If you're using ENB it has it's own screenshot function (set button in enblocal.ini)

I use GeDoSaTo - you can capture ether the full image or the downsampled one with it.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> If you're using ENB it has it's own screenshot function (set button in enblocal.ini)
> 
> I use GeDoSaTo - you can capture ether the full image or the downsampled one with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wait GeDoSaTo works with Skyrim? I have to try that out this afternoon


----------



## electricsheep

Oooh yes!! You need to use at least v0.9 and set the following in command: interceptOnlySystemDlls true


----------



## DIYDeath

Ive tried gedosato with Skyrim, personally I didn't like it. The performance hit is astronomical compared to straight up downsampling through the Nvidia control panel and the quality upgrade is minimal.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Ive tried gedosato with Skyrim, personally I didn't like it. The performance hit is astronomical compared to straight up downsampling through the Nvidia control panel and the quality upgrade is minimal.


Some of us are unfortunately on AMD, which doesn't have any built in downsampling. There IS a way to add custom resolutions through a utility, but it doesn't work with my monitor. It just pops up saying "out of range" when I try to use one of the custom resolutions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Oooh yes!! You need to use at least v0.9 and set the following in command: interceptOnlySystemDlls true


It doesn't want to work with SKSE. When I launch the game through SKSE with Gedosato active I can see something about a runtime error in the SKSE CMD window that pops up for a second.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Why are you using fraps? For screenies use the steam overlay and for vids use shadowplay. Fraps hogs resources worse than Norton used to a few years back...
> 
> You could probably do a 4k screenshot but you'd have to add a 4k resolution to your monitor which can be tricky.


Fraps doesn't have any visible performance impact for me other than the split second its taking the screenshot. Also, you HAVE to use fraps if your ENB also uses sweetfx, or all the effects won't be active in the screenshot. For some reason sweetfx is not picked up by most screenshot utilities. Also many screen capture utilities interfere with ENB and cause crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> If you're using ENB it has it's own screenshot function (set button in enblocal.ini)
> 
> I use GeDoSaTo - you can capture ether the full image or the downsampled one with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Refer to the other replies in this post. Also.. what texture pack are you using for whiterun?


----------



## electricsheep

Not sure why GeDoSaTo isn't working for you, do you have it working with other games and what version are you using?

Whiterun textures are a mixture: base is Skyrim Realistic Overhaul (not on Nexus anymore but google it you should find a link) Cobbled streets are from: 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1 http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49661/?

Glad you like the new settings


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Not sure why GeDoSaTo isn't working for you, do you have it working with other games and what version are you using?
> 
> Whiterun textures are a mixture: base is Skyrim Realistic Overhaul (not on Nexus anymore but google it you should find a link) Cobbled streets are from: 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1 http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49661/?
> 
> Glad you like the new settings


Hadn't occured to me to try it with other games. Version number is at the top, it just updated itself earlier.



Edit: I think I found the problem.. the updater overwrote my TESV config file with the empty default one.

Edit 2: Nope. Redid the config.. Still not working. I spammed the puush screencap key and managed to grab a cap of the skse prompt before it dissapeared..

My config for skyrim..

Code:



Code:


# Lines starting with "#" are ignored by GeDoSaTo and used to provide documentation
# read them before changing anything!

# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim configuration

renderWidth 2880
renderHeight 1620
scalingType lanczos
aaQuality 4
aaType smaa
enablePostprocessing false
interceptOnlySystemDlls true
presentWidth 0
presentHeight 0
presentHz 60

Screencap of the error. Open in new tab if you can't read it.


----------



## greywarden

Not exactly Skyrim, but I did this on facebook today, lol.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild*
> 
> Just got an HD 7970... anyone see this before?


Is that the Tina moan?!?!

my new favorite OCN member haha


----------



## DiaSin

Some newer shots.


----------



## Skinnered

I have a question,

recently I switched from AMD crossfire R295x2 to nVidia 980 SLI and I noticed my indoor (caves etc.) perfmance is the same or lower then outdoor?
Is this normal ? I'm using NLA1.4 and playing in 4K. Perf. outside is fairly smooth ~30-40 fps SSAO scales on 0.5 and everything on in enb settings, but medium/high quality DOF

Ugrids are on default =5 I use 0,05 smaa via sweetfx

I think perf. should be way higher in those small enviorements?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> recently I switched from AMD crossfire R295x2 to nVidia 980 SLI and I noticed my indoor (caves etc.) perfmance is the same or lower then outdoor?
> Is this normal ? I'm using NLA1.4 and playing in 4K. Perf. outside is fairly smooth ~30-40 fps SSAO scales on 0.5 and everything on in enb settings, but medium/high quality DOF
> 
> Ugrids are on default =5 I use 0,05 smaa via sweetfx
> 
> I think perf. should be way higher in those small enviorements?


No it depends on the ENB you are using and the settings that it has. I just upgraded from a 670 to a 980 and my performance is about identical indoors and outdoors. It was actually pretty close prior to switching with my previous card as well.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No it depends on the ENB you are using and the settings that it has. I just upgraded from a 670 to a 980 and my performance is about identical indoors and outdoors. It was actually pretty close prior to switching with my previous card as well.


which ENB? and what FPS do you get? Dont ENBs run better on Nvidia cards?


----------



## MURDoctrine

I use Somber 3 ENB with super sampling off and DoF off as well. I get 60-80 fps outside and indoors at 1080p. I'm not sure about brand specific performance. I think the only thing that is different is having to use a work around for crossfire with AMD cards.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I use Somber 3 ENB with super sampling off and DoF off as well. I get 60-80 fps outside and indoors at 1080p. I'm not sure about brand specific performance. I think the only thing that is different is having to use a work around for crossfire with AMD cards.


what about at morthal swamps? I use real vision ENB and i get like 40-50 fps there. No supersampling and DOF off as well.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No it depends on the ENB you are using and the settings that it has. I just upgraded from a 670 to a 980 and my performance is about identical indoors and outdoors. It was actually pretty close prior to switching with my previous card as well.


OK I din't know that. With AMD crossfire indoors was usally way higher. For the reference, with 980SLI in a certain spot I get 100+ fps without and 25-30 fps with enb enabled.


----------



## h2spartan




----------



## Nephalem

What mod does that to the Elven set?









I'm re-learning why I loved Realvision.


Spoiler: Realvision: Fantasy


----------



## h2spartan

Here da link to the armor set.









http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17582/?


----------



## echohaxorelite

Hey, I had a single gigabyte r9 290x OC 4gb and wother realvision enb on I was getting 25-35fps on average around riverwood and about 15fps on average Outside of whiterun my card kept getting black screen issues as that's common with that card so I rma 'd it and got carjack a purchased a msi gtx 970 4gb and was wondering seeing as it's nvidia Cos I also heard that enbs runs better on nvidiacards. Was wondering. How many fps on average will I get with embed turned on. BTW with the 290x I was getting 60fps outside whiterun. And I'm also buying a single 970 and waiting for it to arrive. Thanks


----------



## echohaxorelite

Sorry for typos. Cashback* enb *


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Hey, I had a single gigabyte r9 290x OC 4gb and wother realvision enb on I was getting 25-35fps on average around riverwood and about 15fps on average Outside of whiterun my card kept getting black screen issues as that's common with that card so I rma 'd it and got carjack a purchased a msi gtx 970 4gb and was wondering seeing as it's nvidia Cos I also heard that enbs runs better on nvidiacards. Was wondering. How many fps on average will I get with embed turned on. BTW with the 290x I was getting 60fps outside whiterun. And I'm also buying a single 970 and waiting for it to arrive. Thanks


With Somber 3 ENB which I think is a good middle ground on performance/looks I get 50-70 FPS @ 1080p. This is with DoF off and supersampling off. With DoF on I get around 45-50 FPS. This is with a EVGA 980 SC which stock boosts to like 1417Mhz. You should be able to clock your 970 to a similar clock on air. So I would expect similar performance. It will also be dependent on what other texture and graphical mods you run too. I run mainly 2k textures and some simple other ones like real clouds etc etc.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that ENB? If its your own work would you share? I'm always wanting to try new ENBs.


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> With Somber 3 ENB which I think is a good middle ground on performance/looks I get 50-70 FPS @ 1080p. This is with DoF off and supersampling off. With DoF on I get around 45-50 FPS. This is with a EVGA 980 SC which stock boosts to like 1417Mhz. You should be able to clock your 970 to a similar clock on air. So I would expect similar performance. It will also be dependent on what other texture and graphical mods you run too. I run mainly 2k textures and some simple other ones like real clouds etc etc.


Haven't checked out Somber 3 enb but I will once I get my over back up and running, from what I can remember. I was using just about all of the recommened mods listed for realvison enb at nexus.Com including. Just one other, "lush trees and grass" and it was at 1080p Res at 1980x1020 or whatever. Can remember off the top of my head but the most widely Used res. I really like the look of realvision. Though I just want anything. Above 45 Foster on average. Anywhere I go. Obviously. I'll get higher. In some areas I just know that white run hits hard. But yeah if you wanna take a look at the mods I'm using it's at www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/ sorry I'm using a mobile phone atm


----------



## echohaxorelite

Also I'm planning to overclock my gpu, to hopefully in the 1400's maybe hitting 1500mhz as I've been told that this card can achieved


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What is that ENB? If its your own work would you share? I'm always wanting to try new ENBs.


hello,

It is pretty much my own work since it has been modifed heavily. It started with true vision but so much has changed since then. I may release it when i feel eveything is finalized and i feel completely satisfied with night day sunset sunrise transitions as well as interiors.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Also I'm planning to overclock my gpu, to hopefully in the 1400's maybe hitting 1500mhz as I've been told that this card can achieved


There is a little pencil in the bottom left corner of your post. If you wish to add something simply click that and it will let you change the current post instead of having to double post. Not sure whether you knew that and it slipped your mind or not but just making you aware. We all forget/don't realise sometimes.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Here da link to the armor set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17582/?


Doesn't it work with aMidianborn too? It's been a while since I've used both together.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Doesn't it work with aMidianborn too? It's been a while since I've used both together.


yes it does. It doesnt ask you to override any of the other armors.


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> There is a little pencil in the bottom left corner of your post. If you wish to add something simply click that and it will let you change the current post instead of having to double post. Not sure whether you knew that and it slipped your mind or not but just making you aware. We all forget/don't realise sometimes.


NaI i didn't see that and still can't I'm using my mobile phone, not sure if that's why but there must be something similar for me to edit my post, cheers for the heads up


----------



## DiaSin




----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great shots how many mods are you using?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great shots how many mods are you using?


Thanks. I have maybe 145 mods active, maybe half to two-thirds of them are overall visuals. This is half the number of mods I had on my last install before I broke it and couldn't figure out WHAT was broken.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Thanks. I have maybe 145 mods active, maybe half to two-thirds of them are overall visuals. This is half the number of mods I had on my last install before I broke it and couldn't figure out WHAT was broken.


Yeah I tried doing other mods and my Tessedit keeps on telling me of a conflict I cant fix. Would love to better utilize my 4800 x 2560 resolution with sli titans...


----------



## Boinz

Damn, what ugrids are you using, 19?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Damn, what ugrids are you using, 19?


Uhm.. *checks ini file*

Actually I am only running 7 right now. I have various mods that improve the distance views. I used to run at 11 but I dropped it down after getting tired of the loading times, even on an SSD. Then I dropped it further when I switched to this ENB.

Probably the single biggest change comes from this. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19446/?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Uhm.. *checks ini file*
> 
> Actually I am only running 7 right now. I have various mods that improve the distance views. I used to run at 11 but I dropped it down after getting tired of the loading times, even on an SSD. Then I dropped it further when I switched to this ENB.
> 
> Probably the single biggest change comes from this. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19446/?


**ruffles head* Need to figure the right way to tweak my Skyrim having a hard time with this. Too bad someone cant take a screen shot of all their mods so I can go ahead and just copy what the did... Would be so much easier hahaa


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Uhm.. *checks ini file*
> 
> Actually I am only running 7 right now. I have various mods that improve the distance views. I used to run at 11 but I dropped it down after getting tired of the loading times, even on an SSD. Then I dropped it further when I switched to this ENB.
> 
> Probably the single biggest change comes from this. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19446/?


Hey, what ENB are you using?


----------



## h2spartan




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> **ruffles head* Need to figure the right way to tweak my Skyrim having a hard time with this. Too bad someone cant take a screen shot of all their mods so I can go ahead and just copy what the did... Would be so much easier hahaa


Raw output from mod organizer..

Edit: @dpoverlord Refer to my next post (2 down) for install order.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



mod_id,mod_installed_name,mod_version,file_installed_name
57260,"4K Parallax Mountains by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","Less repetitive lighter grey version-57260-.rar"
4929,"A Quality World Map","8.0.0",""
30212,"Achieve That","2.3.1","Achieve That-30212-2-3-1.rar"
2721,"AEterna Rings","1.0.0","AEterna One Ring - with Mordor language inscription-2721.rar"
15524,"Amazing Follower Tweaks","1.66.0","AmazingFollowerTweaks_1_66-15524-1-66.7z"
24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_ARMORS-24909-1-9.7z"
24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Creayures","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_Creatures-24909-1-9.7z"
24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Dragonborn","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_DRAGONBORN DLC-24909-1-9.7z"
24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Unique","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_UNIQUE ITEMS-24909-1-9.7z"
24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_WEAPONS-24909-1-9.7z"
29167,"aMidianBorn Textures For Immersive Armors and Lore-Friendly Armor Pack","1.1.0","Full Set-29167-1-1.zip"
10168,"ApachiiSkyHair","1.5.0.Full","ApachiiSkyHair_v_1_5_Full-10168-1-5-Full.7z"
58243,"Aribeth's Blade","d2014.9.18","Aribeth-58243-.zip"
5696,"Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament","4.1.0","Black Sacrament Armor V4-1 - High Def-5696-4-1.7z"
10753,"Auto Unequip Ammo","5.0.0","Auto Unequip Ammo v5_0-10753-5-0.zip"
120,"Beautiful Skyrim - HD Clutter and Furniture","0.8.0","Beautiful Skyrim HD Clutter and Furniture V0_8-120-0-8.rar"
29631,"Bellyaches HD Dragon Replacer Pack","1.3.0","Bellyache HD Dragon Replacer Final-29631-1-3.7z"
27371,"Better Dialogue Controls","1.2.0","Better Dialogue Controls v1_2-27371-1-2.zip"
10383,"Better Dynamic Snow","2.4.0","Better Dynamic Snow 2_4-10383-2-4.7z"
51339,"Better Falskaar and Wyrmstooth Map With Roads","1.2.0","Better Falskaar and Wyrmstooth Maps-51339-1-2.rar"
26113,"Better Females By Bella Natural Edition","2.0.0","1_-UNP No Makeup-26113-2-0.7z"
30179,"Better Hand Mesh for UNP UNPB UNPC","1.1.0","Better Hand Mesh for UNP UNPB-30179-1-1.7z"
2488,"Better males - Beautiful nudes and faces - New hairstyles","2.3.2","Faces - GeonoxFaces-2488.rar"
28170,"Better MessageBox Controls","1.2.0","Better MessageBox Controls v1_2-28170-1-2.zip"
40038,"Bijin Warmaidens","2.7.1","Bijin Warmaidens UNP One esp v2_7_1-40038-2-7-1.7z"
38635,"BlackLand","1.6.0","BlackLand - BSA version-38635-1-6.rar"
35399,"Book Covers Skyrim","2.6.4","Book Covers Skyrim 2_6_4 Loose-35399-2-6-4.7z"
5941,"Coverkhajiits F","1.0.0","coverkhajiits female version-5941-1-0.rar"
5941,"Coverkhajiits M","1.0.0","coverkhajiits male version-5941-1-0.rar"
12798,"Crimson Tide - Blood","2.2.0","Crimson Tide v2-2-12798-2-2.rar"
0,"Customizable Camera","d2014.9.26","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Customizable Camera 1_82-37347-1-82.7z"
-1,"Dark Dungeons for Dawnguard","",""
-1,"Dawnguard","",""
29608,"Detailed Rugs","1.3.0","Detailed_Rugs_v1-3-29608-1-3.7z"
29608,"Detailed RugsPelts","1.3.0","Detailed_Rugs_Pelts-29608-1-3.7z"
53767,"DovahBling Jewelry Replacer -Rings and Necklaces-","1.3.0","DovahBling Left Hand Rings-53767-v1-3.rar"
-1,"Dragonborn","",""
58187,"Edwarrs Spell Tome Books","1.0.0","Edwarrs Spell Tome Books-58187-Final.rar"
-1,"ELE DB-Interior Lighting","",""
-1,"ELE DG-Interior Lighting","",""
-1,"ELE DG-Light Bulbs Interior","",""
-1,"ELE Dragonborn-Weathers","",""
-1,"ELE HF-Interior Lighting","",""
-1,"ELE Plugin - RS Light Color","",""
-1,"ELE-FX Effects Interior","",""
-1,"ELE-FX Emittance","",""
-1,"ELE-Interior Lighting","",""
-1,"ELE-Light Bulbs Exterior","",""
-1,"ELE-Light Bulbs Interior","",""
-1,"ELE-Special Lighting","",""
-1,"ELE-Spell and Torch Lighting","",""
-1,"ELE-Weathers","",""
-1,"ENB Snow FX","",""
1598,"Enhanced Distant Terrain","1.65.0","Enhanced Distant Terrain 1_65-1598-1-65.7z"
57635,"EWIs AIO Dragonborn Pack","1.3.0","volcanic ashroads-57635-V1-0.rar"
57983,"EWIs Amulets","1.8.0","EWIs Amulets and Rings-57983-V1-8.rar"
58103,"EWIs Enhanced College of Winterhold","1.2.0","EWIs Enhanced College of Winterhold-58103-V1-2.rar"
58232,"EWIs Enhanced High Hrothgar","1.0.0","EWIs Enhanced High Hrothgar-58232-V1-0.rar"
58158,"EWIs small Clutter pack","1.2.0","EWIs small Clutter pack-58158-V1-2.rar"
37994,"Falskaar","1.1.4","1_Falskaar V1_1_4-37994-1-1-4.7z"
38522,"Falskaar - Pure Waters Patch","1.2.0","Falskaar - Pure Waters Patch-38522-1-2.zip"
49661,"Farmhouse Parallax 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Parallax meshes Farmhouse-49661-.rar"
49661,"Farmhouse Tex 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Textures Farmhouse-49661-.rar"
11609,"Follower Trap Safety","1.3.0","Follower Trap Safety v1_3-11609-1-3.zip"
22745,"Footprints","0.99.0","Footprints v0_99-22745-0-99.7z"
22745,"FootprintsAsh","0.99.0","Footprints v0_99 - Ash Supplemental-22745-0-99.7z"
57447,"Forgotten Vale HD ice textures","d2014.9.18","Forgotten Vale Ice Textures-57447-.rar"
-1,"Further Dark Dungeons for ENB","",""
0,"Fuz Ro Doh","d2014.9.18","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/lab/Fuz Ro Doh 60-14884-6-0.zip"
9185,"Glorious Grass- The Grass","d2014.9.26","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Glorious Grass- The Grass-9185-4.7z"
23390,"Guard Dialogue Overhaul","1.4.0","Guard Dialogue Overhaul-23390-1-4.7z"
57018,"Hanging Moss replacer into plant by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","Update 1.1-57018-.rar"
57805,"HD Parallax Bridge","d2014.9.18","Dat bridges-57805-.rar"
57179,"HDT Female Hairstyles","d2014.8.22","HDT Female Hairstyles-57179-1-0.rar"
36213,"HDT HighHeels System","0.5.0b","hdtHighHeel_beta0_5-36213-beta0-5.7z"
-1,"hdtHighHeel","",""
-1,"HighResTexturePack01","",""
-1,"HighResTexturePack02","",""
-1,"HighResTexturePack03","",""
19733,"Immersive Armors","7.1.0","Immersive Armors v7_1-19733-7-1.7z"
3222,"Immersive HUD - iHUD","3.0.0","1_Immersive HUD v3-3222-3-0.rar"
12977,"Immersive Patrols","2.0.2","Immersive Patrols Aggressive-12977-2-0-2.7z"
33162,"Immersive Settlements","0.55.0","Immersive Settlements - Solstheim v0_54-33162-0-54.rar"
27644,"Immersive Weapons","1.5.0","Immersive Weapons-27644-1-5.7z"
14353,"Improved Dragon Shouts","1.1.0","Improved Dragon Shouts v1-1-14353-1-1.rar"
2674,"Improved NPC Clothing - High Res","1.8.1","Improved NPC Clothing_1_8_1-2674.rar"
56538,"Ingots","1.0.0","Ingots-56538-1-0.7z"
40960,"INIGO","1.1.0","INIGO V1_1-40960-1-1.rar"
5727,"Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection","4.0.0","LOTR Weapons by Isilmeriel V4-5727-4.rar"
29730,"Isilmeriel LOTR weapons retextures","1.4.0","Isilmeriel_LOTR_weapons_retextures_1dot4-29730-1-4.7z"
38465,"IslandFastTravel - v1-2","1.2.0",""
58055,"JK's Solitude","1.0.0","JK's Solitude.-58055-1.rar"
56639,"JK's Whiterun","1.0.0","JKs Whiterun v. 1-56639-1.rar"
57591,"JK's Windhelm","1.1.0","JKs Windhelm V1.1-57591-1-1.rar"
18916,"Lanterns of Skyrim - All In One","2.5.0","Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - MCM Special Edition-18916-2-5.rar"
56954,"Little rocks redone by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","rockgrass01 fix-56954-.rar"
55460,"MidGuard for All Body Types","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/MidGuard for All Body Types-55460-1-5.rar"
4020,"Move it Dammit for NPC Companions and Followers","f1.01","Move_it - Less Wait Time-4020-1-01.zip"
30878,"Mystery Modders Beautiful Whiterun","1.0.0","Mystery Modders Beautiful Whiterun-30878-1.7z"
0,"No More Blocky Faces","d2014.9.25","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/No_More_Blocky_Faces-1_50-30-1-5.7z"
54326,"Orsinium - Land of the Orcs","d2014.9.18","Hotfix 1-54326-.rar"
15703,"Pretty Combat Animations","1.2.0b","PCA 1.2b Installer-15703-1-2b.7z"
15703,"Pretty Combat Animations Patch","1.2.0b1","PCA 1.2b1 -15703-1-2b1.7z"
11954,"Pretty Female Idles","1.92.0","PFI NMM Installer 1.92-11954-1-92.7z"
17275,"Project Parallax - Sexy Solitude","d2014.9.18","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Project Parallax - Sexy Solitude-17275-1-0.rar"
1111,"Pure Waters","4.7.0","PW landscape textures-1111-1-5.rar"
49011,"Quality Snow HD 4K","1.1.2","4K Quality Snow HD-49011-1-1-2.rar"
29624,"RaceMenu","2.9.1","RaceMenu v2-9-1-29624-2-9-1.7z"
5388,"Real Ice","3.0.0","Real Ice ALL-IN-ONE Installer by morpheas768-5388-V3.7z"
55518,"Real Roads for Skyrim","f1.01","Real Roads for Skyrim (BSA)-55518-1-01.zip"
56137,"Realistic Clouds","1.1.0","Realistic Clouds 2K-56137-1-1.7z"
601,"Realistic Ragdolls and Force","1.9.0","Reduced Force-601-1-9.rar"
836,"Realistic Smoke and Embers","1.4.0","RSE High v1_4-836.7z"
42492,"Realistic Sun for ENB240+","3.0.0","Realistic Sun and Sunglare - ENB Edition-42492-3-0.rar"
29253,"Remove Interior Fog V2","1.3.0","Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version NH-29253-1-3.rar"
-1,"Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version","",""
9930,"Revamped Exterior Fog","1.0.0","Revamped Exterior Fog-9930-1-0.rar"
-1,"RevampedExteriorFog","",""
57283,"Road textures by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","Roads-57283-.rar"
33603,"Roadsigns Redone","1.1.0","Roadsigns Redone-33603-1-1.7z"
14227,"Ruins Clutter Improved","2.8.0","Ruins_Clutter_Improved_2-8 NMM Installation-14227-2-8.7z"
23906,"Run For Your Lives","2.0.3","Run For Your Lives-23906-2-0-3.7z"
12308,"Sexy Solitude v1","1.0.0","Sexy Solitude v1-12308-1-0.zip"
25022,"Shooting Stars","f1.041","Shooting Stars v1_041-25022-1-041.7z"
57578,"Signs of Skyrim","1.2.0","Signs of Skyrim - standalone-57578-1-2.7z"
0,"Skybox Pure Light","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Desktop/K/K ENB Pure Light/K ENB Pure Light Skybox/Data.rar"
40564,"SkyFalls + SkyMills","3.3.1","SkyFalls and SkyMills FOMOD-BAIN Installer-40564-3-3-1.rar"
47000,"Skyrim Hair Physics Project","11.16.0d","Ponytail for HDT Physics Extension for Latest HDT plugin-47000-11-16d.7z"
0,"Skyrim Particle Patch for ENB","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Skyrim_Particle_Patch_for_ENB-All-In-One.zip"
35507,"Skyrim Ultra HD Texture Pack","1.6.0","Skyrim Ultra HD Texture Pack-35507-1-6.7z"
-1,"Skysan_ENBHorseTrough","",""
3863,"SkyUI","4.1.0",""
37873,"Splash of Rain","f1.051","Splash of Rain v1_051-37873-1-051.7z"
8655,"Static Mesh Improvement Mod","1.74.0","SMIM 1-74-8655-1-74.7z"
9385,"Stones of Barenziah Quest Markers","1.3.0","BarenziahQuestMarkers_v1-3-9385-1-3.rar"
56588,"Stunning Statues of Skyrim","1.3.0","Stunning Statues of Skyrim-56588-v1-3.7z"
36510,"Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD textures","1.11.0","Superior Lore-Friendly Hair HD 2K-36510-1-11.7z"
57703,"Tamriel Reloaded - Interiors","1.0.0","Tamriel Reloaded Interiors 2K-57703-1-0.rar"
46925,"Tamriel Reloaded - Textures and Parallax for ENB","1.0.0","Tamriel Reloaded for ENB 1.3 - FOMOD Installer-46925-1-3.rar"
47989,"Tes Arena - Skyrim Frontier Fortress","1.92.0","Tes Arena Skyrim Frontier Fortress Installer-47989-1-92.rar"
13722,"The Eyes Of Beauty","9.0.0","The Eyes Of Beauty 9-13722-9-0.rar"
57870,"The Huntsman","1.2.0","The Huntsman-57870-1-2.7z"
18465,"The Paarthurnax Dilemma","1.2.8","The Paarthurnax Dilemma-18465-1-2-8.7z"
19446,"The Skyrim Distance Overhaul Beta (S.D.O.)","1.0.0","The Skyrim Distance Overhaul Beta-19446-1-0.rar"
3812,"TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation","1.6.0","TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_ULTRA_NEW-3812-1-6.rar"
28642,"Ultimate HD Fire Effects","1.9.0","Ultimate HD Fire Effects -Ultra Version--28642-1-9.zip"
42370,"Unique Grasses and Groundcovers - Nature and Landscape Enhancement","2.0.0","Unique Grasses and Groundcovers All-in-One-42370-2-0-0.rar"
33292,"Unique Uniques","1.7.0a","Unique Uniques-33292-1-7a.7z"
23491,"Unofficial Dawnguard Patch","2.0.6","Unofficial Dawnguard Patch-23491-2-0-6.7z"
31083,"Unofficial Dragonborn Patch","2.0.6","Unofficial Dragonborn Patch-31083-2-0-6.7z"
19,"Unofficial Skyrim Patch","2.0.6","Unofficial Skyrim Patch-19-2-0-6.7z"
34102,"UNP Armor Replacer Package","5.0.0","UNP Armor Replacer Package-34102-5-0-0.7z"
34102,"UNP Clothing Replacer Package","4.2.0","UNP Clothing Replacer Package-34102-4-2-0.7z"
20884,"UNP Replacer Configuration Package","1.9.7","UNP Replacer Configuration Package 1dot9dot7-20884-1-9-7.7z"
34102,"UNP Texture Replacer Package","4.1.0","UNP Texture Replacer Package-34102-4-1-0.7z"
55460,"UNP without TBBP Light Armor","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/UNP without TBBP Light Armor-55460-1-2.rar"
10012,"Unread Books Glow","2.2.0","Unread Books Glow v2_2_0-10012-2-2-0.7z"
56980,"VioLens - A Killmove Mod","1.1.0","VioLens - A Killmove Mod 1.1-56980-1-1.7z"
49344,"Vivid Landscapes - All in One","2.6.0","Vivid Landscapes - All in One - BSA archive 2048-49344-2-6.7z"
49344,"Vivid Landscapes - All in One - MOuntains 4k","2.6.0","Vivid Landscapes - All in One - Mountains in 4096-49344-2-6.7z"
49344,"Vivid Landscapes - All in One BIrthstones","2.6.0","Vivid Landscapes - Birthstones and Dungeon exterior walls in HD-49344-2-6.7z"
57720,"WATERplants","1.3.0","WATERplants-57720-V1-3.rar"
57868,"WATERplants - retexture","1.0.0","File-57868-.rar"
49661,"Whiterun 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Textures Whiterun Part 1-49661-.rar"
49661,"Whiterun Parallax 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","1.1.0","Parallax Meshes Whiterun-49661-1-1.rar"
49661,"Whiterun Street 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Whiterun street 4k-49661-.rar"
1647,"Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ","1.1.0","Whitrun Trellis Texture 4096 v_1_1-1647.zip"
25704,"Wyrmstooth","1.12.0","Wyrmstooth 1_12-25704-1-12.zip"
0,"ãSkeletonãXP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended","f2.06","XP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended 2.06.7z"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Hey, what ENB are you using?


At the moment I am running Kountervibe ENB Nothern Lights with some tweaks to the configs to make it a little more friendly to my single 7970. I average about 25 fps outdoors even with this system.


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Raw output from mod organizer..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> mod_id,mod_installed_name,mod_version,file_installed_name
> 57260,"4K Parallax Mountains by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","Less repetitive lighter grey version-57260-.rar"
> 4929,"A Quality World Map","8.0.0",""
> 30212,"Achieve That","2.3.1","Achieve That-30212-2-3-1.rar"
> 2721,"AEterna Rings","1.0.0","AEterna One Ring - with Mordor language inscription-2721.rar"
> 15524,"Amazing Follower Tweaks","1.66.0","AmazingFollowerTweaks_1_66-15524-1-66.7z"
> 24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Armors","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_ARMORS-24909-1-9.7z"
> 24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Creayures","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_Creatures-24909-1-9.7z"
> 24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Dragonborn","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_DRAGONBORN DLC-24909-1-9.7z"
> 24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Unique","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_UNIQUE ITEMS-24909-1-9.7z"
> 24909,"aMidianBorn Book of Silence - Weapons","1.9.0","aMidianBorn book of silence_WEAPONS-24909-1-9.7z"
> 29167,"aMidianBorn Textures For Immersive Armors and Lore-Friendly Armor Pack","1.1.0","Full Set-29167-1-1.zip"
> 10168,"ApachiiSkyHair","1.5.0.Full","ApachiiSkyHair_v_1_5_Full-10168-1-5-Full.7z"
> 58243,"Aribeth's Blade","d2014.9.18","Aribeth-58243-.zip"
> 5696,"Arise - Chapter 1 - The Black Sacrament","4.1.0","Black Sacrament Armor V4-1 - High Def-5696-4-1.7z"
> 10753,"Auto Unequip Ammo","5.0.0","Auto Unequip Ammo v5_0-10753-5-0.zip"
> 120,"Beautiful Skyrim - HD Clutter and Furniture","0.8.0","Beautiful Skyrim HD Clutter and Furniture V0_8-120-0-8.rar"
> 29631,"Bellyaches HD Dragon Replacer Pack","1.3.0","Bellyache HD Dragon Replacer Final-29631-1-3.7z"
> 27371,"Better Dialogue Controls","1.2.0","Better Dialogue Controls v1_2-27371-1-2.zip"
> 10383,"Better Dynamic Snow","2.4.0","Better Dynamic Snow 2_4-10383-2-4.7z"
> 51339,"Better Falskaar and Wyrmstooth Map With Roads","1.2.0","Better Falskaar and Wyrmstooth Maps-51339-1-2.rar"
> 26113,"Better Females By Bella Natural Edition","2.0.0","1_-UNP No Makeup-26113-2-0.7z"
> 30179,"Better Hand Mesh for UNP UNPB UNPC","1.1.0","Better Hand Mesh for UNP UNPB-30179-1-1.7z"
> 2488,"Better males - Beautiful nudes and faces - New hairstyles","2.3.2","Faces - GeonoxFaces-2488.rar"
> 28170,"Better MessageBox Controls","1.2.0","Better MessageBox Controls v1_2-28170-1-2.zip"
> 40038,"Bijin Warmaidens","2.7.1","Bijin Warmaidens UNP One esp v2_7_1-40038-2-7-1.7z"
> 38635,"BlackLand","1.6.0","BlackLand - BSA version-38635-1-6.rar"
> 35399,"Book Covers Skyrim","2.6.4","Book Covers Skyrim 2_6_4 Loose-35399-2-6-4.7z"
> 5941,"Coverkhajiits F","1.0.0","coverkhajiits female version-5941-1-0.rar"
> 5941,"Coverkhajiits M","1.0.0","coverkhajiits male version-5941-1-0.rar"
> 12798,"Crimson Tide - Blood","2.2.0","Crimson Tide v2-2-12798-2-2.rar"
> 0,"Customizable Camera","d2014.9.26","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Customizable Camera 1_82-37347-1-82.7z"
> -1,"Dark Dungeons for Dawnguard","",""
> -1,"Dawnguard","",""
> 29608,"Detailed Rugs","1.3.0","Detailed_Rugs_v1-3-29608-1-3.7z"
> 29608,"Detailed RugsPelts","1.3.0","Detailed_Rugs_Pelts-29608-1-3.7z"
> 53767,"DovahBling Jewelry Replacer -Rings and Necklaces-","1.3.0","DovahBling Left Hand Rings-53767-v1-3.rar"
> -1,"Dragonborn","",""
> 58187,"Edwarrs Spell Tome Books","1.0.0","Edwarrs Spell Tome Books-58187-Final.rar"
> -1,"ELE DB-Interior Lighting","",""
> -1,"ELE DG-Interior Lighting","",""
> -1,"ELE DG-Light Bulbs Interior","",""
> -1,"ELE Dragonborn-Weathers","",""
> -1,"ELE HF-Interior Lighting","",""
> -1,"ELE Plugin - RS Light Color","",""
> -1,"ELE-FX Effects Interior","",""
> -1,"ELE-FX Emittance","",""
> -1,"ELE-Interior Lighting","",""
> -1,"ELE-Light Bulbs Exterior","",""
> -1,"ELE-Light Bulbs Interior","",""
> -1,"ELE-Special Lighting","",""
> -1,"ELE-Spell and Torch Lighting","",""
> -1,"ELE-Weathers","",""
> -1,"ENB Snow FX","",""
> 1598,"Enhanced Distant Terrain","1.65.0","Enhanced Distant Terrain 1_65-1598-1-65.7z"
> 57635,"EWIs AIO Dragonborn Pack","1.3.0","volcanic ashroads-57635-V1-0.rar"
> 57983,"EWIs Amulets","1.8.0","EWIs Amulets and Rings-57983-V1-8.rar"
> 58103,"EWIs Enhanced College of Winterhold","1.2.0","EWIs Enhanced College of Winterhold-58103-V1-2.rar"
> 58232,"EWIs Enhanced High Hrothgar","1.0.0","EWIs Enhanced High Hrothgar-58232-V1-0.rar"
> 58158,"EWIs small Clutter pack","1.2.0","EWIs small Clutter pack-58158-V1-2.rar"
> 37994,"Falskaar","1.1.4","1_Falskaar V1_1_4-37994-1-1-4.7z"
> 38522,"Falskaar - Pure Waters Patch","1.2.0","Falskaar - Pure Waters Patch-38522-1-2.zip"
> 49661,"Farmhouse Parallax 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Parallax meshes Farmhouse-49661-.rar"
> 49661,"Farmhouse Tex 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Textures Farmhouse-49661-.rar"
> 11609,"Follower Trap Safety","1.3.0","Follower Trap Safety v1_3-11609-1-3.zip"
> 22745,"Footprints","0.99.0","Footprints v0_99-22745-0-99.7z"
> 22745,"FootprintsAsh","0.99.0","Footprints v0_99 - Ash Supplemental-22745-0-99.7z"
> 57447,"Forgotten Vale HD ice textures","d2014.9.18","Forgotten Vale Ice Textures-57447-.rar"
> -1,"Further Dark Dungeons for ENB","",""
> 0,"Fuz Ro Doh","d2014.9.18","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/lab/Fuz Ro Doh 60-14884-6-0.zip"
> 9185,"Glorious Grass- The Grass","d2014.9.26","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Glorious Grass- The Grass-9185-4.7z"
> 23390,"Guard Dialogue Overhaul","1.4.0","Guard Dialogue Overhaul-23390-1-4.7z"
> 57018,"Hanging Moss replacer into plant by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","Update 1.1-57018-.rar"
> 57805,"HD Parallax Bridge","d2014.9.18","Dat bridges-57805-.rar"
> 57179,"HDT Female Hairstyles","d2014.8.22","HDT Female Hairstyles-57179-1-0.rar"
> 36213,"HDT HighHeels System","0.5.0b","hdtHighHeel_beta0_5-36213-beta0-5.7z"
> -1,"hdtHighHeel","",""
> -1,"HighResTexturePack01","",""
> -1,"HighResTexturePack02","",""
> -1,"HighResTexturePack03","",""
> 19733,"Immersive Armors","7.1.0","Immersive Armors v7_1-19733-7-1.7z"
> 3222,"Immersive HUD - iHUD","3.0.0","1_Immersive HUD v3-3222-3-0.rar"
> 12977,"Immersive Patrols","2.0.2","Immersive Patrols Aggressive-12977-2-0-2.7z"
> 33162,"Immersive Settlements","0.55.0","Immersive Settlements - Solstheim v0_54-33162-0-54.rar"
> 27644,"Immersive Weapons","1.5.0","Immersive Weapons-27644-1-5.7z"
> 14353,"Improved Dragon Shouts","1.1.0","Improved Dragon Shouts v1-1-14353-1-1.rar"
> 2674,"Improved NPC Clothing - High Res","1.8.1","Improved NPC Clothing_1_8_1-2674.rar"
> 56538,"Ingots","1.0.0","Ingots-56538-1-0.7z"
> 40960,"INIGO","1.1.0","INIGO V1_1-40960-1-1.rar"
> 5727,"Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection","4.0.0","LOTR Weapons by Isilmeriel V4-5727-4.rar"
> 29730,"Isilmeriel LOTR weapons retextures","1.4.0","Isilmeriel_LOTR_weapons_retextures_1dot4-29730-1-4.7z"
> 38465,"IslandFastTravel - v1-2","1.2.0",""
> 58055,"JK's Solitude","1.0.0","JK's Solitude.-58055-1.rar"
> 56639,"JK's Whiterun","1.0.0","JKs Whiterun v. 1-56639-1.rar"
> 57591,"JK's Windhelm","1.1.0","JKs Windhelm V1.1-57591-1-1.rar"
> 18916,"Lanterns of Skyrim - All In One","2.5.0","Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - MCM Special Edition-18916-2-5.rar"
> 56954,"Little rocks redone by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","rockgrass01 fix-56954-.rar"
> 55460,"MidGuard for All Body Types","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/MidGuard for All Body Types-55460-1-5.rar"
> 4020,"Move it Dammit for NPC Companions and Followers","f1.01","Move_it - Less Wait Time-4020-1-01.zip"
> 30878,"Mystery Modders Beautiful Whiterun","1.0.0","Mystery Modders Beautiful Whiterun-30878-1.7z"
> 0,"No More Blocky Faces","d2014.9.25","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/No_More_Blocky_Faces-1_50-30-1-5.7z"
> 54326,"Orsinium - Land of the Orcs","d2014.9.18","Hotfix 1-54326-.rar"
> 15703,"Pretty Combat Animations","1.2.0b","PCA 1.2b Installer-15703-1-2b.7z"
> 15703,"Pretty Combat Animations Patch","1.2.0b1","PCA 1.2b1 -15703-1-2b1.7z"
> 11954,"Pretty Female Idles","1.92.0","PFI NMM Installer 1.92-11954-1-92.7z"
> 17275,"Project Parallax - Sexy Solitude","d2014.9.18","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Project Parallax - Sexy Solitude-17275-1-0.rar"
> 1111,"Pure Waters","4.7.0","PW landscape textures-1111-1-5.rar"
> 49011,"Quality Snow HD 4K","1.1.2","4K Quality Snow HD-49011-1-1-2.rar"
> 29624,"RaceMenu","2.9.1","RaceMenu v2-9-1-29624-2-9-1.7z"
> 5388,"Real Ice","3.0.0","Real Ice ALL-IN-ONE Installer by morpheas768-5388-V3.7z"
> 55518,"Real Roads for Skyrim","f1.01","Real Roads for Skyrim (BSA)-55518-1-01.zip"
> 56137,"Realistic Clouds","1.1.0","Realistic Clouds 2K-56137-1-1.7z"
> 601,"Realistic Ragdolls and Force","1.9.0","Reduced Force-601-1-9.rar"
> 836,"Realistic Smoke and Embers","1.4.0","RSE High v1_4-836.7z"
> 42492,"Realistic Sun for ENB240+","3.0.0","Realistic Sun and Sunglare - ENB Edition-42492-3-0.rar"
> 29253,"Remove Interior Fog V2","1.3.0","Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version NH-29253-1-3.rar"
> -1,"Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version","",""
> 9930,"Revamped Exterior Fog","1.0.0","Revamped Exterior Fog-9930-1-0.rar"
> -1,"RevampedExteriorFog","",""
> 57283,"Road textures by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.18","Roads-57283-.rar"
> 33603,"Roadsigns Redone","1.1.0","Roadsigns Redone-33603-1-1.7z"
> 14227,"Ruins Clutter Improved","2.8.0","Ruins_Clutter_Improved_2-8 NMM Installation-14227-2-8.7z"
> 23906,"Run For Your Lives","2.0.3","Run For Your Lives-23906-2-0-3.7z"
> 12308,"Sexy Solitude v1","1.0.0","Sexy Solitude v1-12308-1-0.zip"
> 25022,"Shooting Stars","f1.041","Shooting Stars v1_041-25022-1-041.7z"
> 57578,"Signs of Skyrim","1.2.0","Signs of Skyrim - standalone-57578-1-2.7z"
> 0,"Skybox Pure Light","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Desktop/K/K ENB Pure Light/K ENB Pure Light Skybox/Data.rar"
> 40564,"SkyFalls + SkyMills","3.3.1","SkyFalls and SkyMills FOMOD-BAIN Installer-40564-3-3-1.rar"
> 47000,"Skyrim Hair Physics Project","11.16.0d","Ponytail for HDT Physics Extension for Latest HDT plugin-47000-11-16d.7z"
> 0,"Skyrim Particle Patch for ENB","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/Skyrim_Particle_Patch_for_ENB-All-In-One.zip"
> 35507,"Skyrim Ultra HD Texture Pack","1.6.0","Skyrim Ultra HD Texture Pack-35507-1-6.7z"
> -1,"Skysan_ENBHorseTrough","",""
> 3863,"SkyUI","4.1.0",""
> 37873,"Splash of Rain","f1.051","Splash of Rain v1_051-37873-1-051.7z"
> 8655,"Static Mesh Improvement Mod","1.74.0","SMIM 1-74-8655-1-74.7z"
> 9385,"Stones of Barenziah Quest Markers","1.3.0","BarenziahQuestMarkers_v1-3-9385-1-3.rar"
> 56588,"Stunning Statues of Skyrim","1.3.0","Stunning Statues of Skyrim-56588-v1-3.7z"
> 36510,"Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD textures","1.11.0","Superior Lore-Friendly Hair HD 2K-36510-1-11.7z"
> 57703,"Tamriel Reloaded - Interiors","1.0.0","Tamriel Reloaded Interiors 2K-57703-1-0.rar"
> 46925,"Tamriel Reloaded - Textures and Parallax for ENB","1.0.0","Tamriel Reloaded for ENB 1.3 - FOMOD Installer-46925-1-3.rar"
> 47989,"Tes Arena - Skyrim Frontier Fortress","1.92.0","Tes Arena Skyrim Frontier Fortress Installer-47989-1-92.rar"
> 13722,"The Eyes Of Beauty","9.0.0","The Eyes Of Beauty 9-13722-9-0.rar"
> 57870,"The Huntsman","1.2.0","The Huntsman-57870-1-2.7z"
> 18465,"The Paarthurnax Dilemma","1.2.8","The Paarthurnax Dilemma-18465-1-2-8.7z"
> 19446,"The Skyrim Distance Overhaul Beta (S.D.O.)","1.0.0","The Skyrim Distance Overhaul Beta-19446-1-0.rar"
> 3812,"TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation","1.6.0","TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_ULTRA_NEW-3812-1-6.rar"
> 28642,"Ultimate HD Fire Effects","1.9.0","Ultimate HD Fire Effects -Ultra Version--28642-1-9.zip"
> 42370,"Unique Grasses and Groundcovers - Nature and Landscape Enhancement","2.0.0","Unique Grasses and Groundcovers All-in-One-42370-2-0-0.rar"
> 33292,"Unique Uniques","1.7.0a","Unique Uniques-33292-1-7a.7z"
> 23491,"Unofficial Dawnguard Patch","2.0.6","Unofficial Dawnguard Patch-23491-2-0-6.7z"
> 31083,"Unofficial Dragonborn Patch","2.0.6","Unofficial Dragonborn Patch-31083-2-0-6.7z"
> 19,"Unofficial Skyrim Patch","2.0.6","Unofficial Skyrim Patch-19-2-0-6.7z"
> 34102,"UNP Armor Replacer Package","5.0.0","UNP Armor Replacer Package-34102-5-0-0.7z"
> 34102,"UNP Clothing Replacer Package","4.2.0","UNP Clothing Replacer Package-34102-4-2-0.7z"
> 20884,"UNP Replacer Configuration Package","1.9.7","UNP Replacer Configuration Package 1dot9dot7-20884-1-9-7.7z"
> 34102,"UNP Texture Replacer Package","4.1.0","UNP Texture Replacer Package-34102-4-1-0.7z"
> 55460,"UNP without TBBP Light Armor","d2014.9.27","C:/Users/Jeff/Downloads/UNP without TBBP Light Armor-55460-1-2.rar"
> 10012,"Unread Books Glow","2.2.0","Unread Books Glow v2_2_0-10012-2-2-0.7z"
> 56980,"VioLens - A Killmove Mod","1.1.0","VioLens - A Killmove Mod 1.1-56980-1-1.7z"
> 49344,"Vivid Landscapes - All in One","2.6.0","Vivid Landscapes - All in One - BSA archive 2048-49344-2-6.7z"
> 49344,"Vivid Landscapes - All in One - MOuntains 4k","2.6.0","Vivid Landscapes - All in One - Mountains in 4096-49344-2-6.7z"
> 49344,"Vivid Landscapes - All in One BIrthstones","2.6.0","Vivid Landscapes - Birthstones and Dungeon exterior walls in HD-49344-2-6.7z"
> 57720,"WATERplants","1.3.0","WATERplants-57720-V1-3.rar"
> 57868,"WATERplants - retexture","1.0.0","File-57868-.rar"
> 49661,"Whiterun 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Textures Whiterun Part 1-49661-.rar"
> 49661,"Whiterun Parallax 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","1.1.0","Parallax Meshes Whiterun-49661-1-1.rar"
> 49661,"Whiterun Street 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher aka Zerwas1","d2014.9.20","Whiterun street 4k-49661-.rar"
> 1647,"Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ","1.1.0","Whitrun Trellis Texture 4096 v_1_1-1647.zip"
> 25704,"Wyrmstooth","1.12.0","Wyrmstooth 1_12-25704-1-12.zip"
> 0,"ãSkeletonãXP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended","f2.06","XP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended 2.06.7z"
> 
> 
> At the moment I am running Kountervibe ENB Nothern Lights with some tweaks to the configs to make it a little more friendly to my single 7970. I average about 25 fps outdoors even with this system.


Ahh awesome I'll be looking into that enb aswell as somber 3, it looks quite nice I , I was running realvision Just with the mods recommend by the maker and a few others. And was averaging. 20-30fps outdoors except Whiterun area outdoors which hit hard and dropped to 15fps Andreas unplayable whilst using that environment and I had a single 290x oc 4gb. I've just sent. That back to get a msi gtx 970 4gb. So if you don't mind what are the main visual enhancements, to get the lighting and crispyness. My single card should play with decent frames yeah? I'm just looking for someone to government me a good guide into their modifications and how to so I can kinda "copy" and tweak to my preferences. I see already that you posted a raw output copy of your mods it's just hard to determined which Needs to be installed first and there after. Lol cheers aye


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Ahh awesome I'll be looking into that enb aswell as somber 3, it looks quite nice I , I was running realvision Just with the mods recommend by the maker and a few others. And was averaging. 20-30fps outdoors except Whiterun area outdoors which hit hard and dropped to 15fps Andreas unplayable whilst using that environment and I had a single 290x oc 4gb. I've just sent. That back to get a msi gtx 970 4gb. So if you don't mind what are the main visual enhancements, to get the lighting and crispyness. My single card should play with decent frames yeah? I'm just looking for someone to government me a good guide into their modifications and how to so I can kinda "copy" and tweak to my preferences. I see already that you posted a raw output copy of your mods it's just hard to determined which Needs to be installed first and there after. Lol cheers aye


Hmm.. install order here. You can ignore the ones without checks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Ahh awesome I'll be looking into that enb aswell as somber 3, it looks quite nice I , I was running realvision Just with the mods recommend by the maker and a few others. And was averaging. 20-30fps outdoors except Whiterun area outdoors which hit hard and dropped to 15fps Andreas unplayable whilst using that environment and I had a single 290x oc 4gb. I've just sent. That back to get a msi gtx 970 4gb. So if you don't mind what are the main visual enhancements, to get the lighting and crispyness. My single card should play with decent frames yeah? I'm just looking for someone to government me a good guide into their modifications and how to so I can kinda "copy" and tweak to my preferences. I see already that you posted a raw output copy of your mods it's just hard to determined which Needs to be installed first and there after. Lol cheers aye


If you were pushing 20-30 FPS with Realvision you may want to reconsider Somber 3, I was running that with a few tweaks so it ran better and was pushing about 28, switch up to Realvision B (for ELFX) and I now push 48+ outside so just some food for thought if you want it to be playable.









EDIT: DiaSin why do you use MO? Is it better than NMM, if not why do you prefer it?


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> If you were pushing 20-30 FPS with Realvision you may want to reconsider Somber 3, I was running that with a few tweaks so it ran better and was pushing about 28, switch up to Realvision B (for ELFX) and I now push 48+ outside so just some food for thought if you want it to be playable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: DiaSin why do you use MO? Is it better than NMM, if not why do you prefer it?


Yeah I'll be testing out which. Will be better with quality and performance and what I like. I do really like realvision though so I may tick option b for performance I take that's what your referring to? Or am I wrong lol :/ cheers for heads up.

@DiaSin

Thanks for the install order I normally use nmm not not but is not easy to use compared to nmm? Cos I might make a swap. As my computer is down and may have to make a fresh install of windows once I get my new mobile and gpu. I thought 4gb of vram is plenty. For an enb and at least 50mods including Visuals as I've read slot but am I to be wronged? Lol I'm kinda new to Modding skyrim but I do know the basics and intermiddent (if that's how ya spell it ha)


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Yeah I'll be testing out which. Will be better with quality and performance and what I like. I do really like realvision though so I may tick option b for performance I take that's what your referring to? Or am I wrong lol :/ cheers for heads up.
> 
> @DiaSin
> 
> Thanks for the install order I normally use nmm not not but is not easy to use compared to nmm? Cos I might make a swap. As my computer is down and may have to make a fresh install of windows once I get my new mobile and gpu. I thought 4gb of vram is plenty. For an enb and at least 50mods including Visuals as I've read slot but am I to be wronged? Lol I'm kinda new to Modding skyrim but I do know the basics and intermiddent (if that's how ya spell it ha)


No, I use Option B which is for ELFX (Enhanced Lights and FX) there are 4 "Main" options for it now A Full, A Performance, B Full and B Performance you can than choose to use the Fantasy option if you like, I find it over saturates the dark and makes night travel impossible, but that's the same with Somber 3 don't even try and go out at night or explore a cave without a torch.









What GPU are you getting? VRAM is not the only consideration when it comes to textures.
Edit: Went back through your posts, yeah the 970 should be a bit better than the 290X at the very least it'll be cooler and perform equally I'd guess.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> If you were pushing 20-30 FPS with Realvision you may want to reconsider Somber 3, I was running that with a few tweaks so it ran better and was pushing about 28, switch up to Realvision B (for ELFX) and I now push 48+ outside so just some food for thought if you want it to be playable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: DiaSin why do you use MO? Is it better than NMM, if not why do you prefer it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Yeah I'll be testing out which. Will be better with quality and performance and what I like. I do really like realvision though so I may tick option b for performance I take that's what your referring to? Or am I wrong lol :/ cheers for heads up.
> 
> @DiaSin
> 
> Thanks for the install order I normally use nmm not not but is not easy to use compared to nmm? Cos I might make a swap. As my computer is down and may have to make a fresh install of windows once I get my new mobile and gpu. I thought 4gb of vram is plenty. For an enb and at least 50mods including Visuals as I've read slot but am I to be wronged? Lol I'm kinda new to Modding skyrim but I do know the basics and intermiddent (if that's how ya spell it ha)


Mod Organizer is FAR better than NMM. It is not as user friendly but once you figure it out it is far easier to push your modding farther than ever. For one thing YOUR BASE GAME INSTALL IS NOT TOUCHED. The mods are stored elsewhere, so you never corrupt your actual skyrim install. No file overwriting when you install a mod that has the same content as another, just whichever one is farther down the install order (via drag and drop) is the one whose files take precedence. It has LOOT (new version of BOSS) built in, it tells you when there are conflicts on the fly as well. You can deactivate any mod, even texture mods, just by unchecking a box. It will also function for downloads the same as NMM (well, usually. I broke mine somehow) so you can still click the download with manager button on the nexus. I just switched to it myself after I broke the game so badly I had to reinstall completely, and there is still some I have to learn probably, but overall I greatly prefer it now that I have it figured out.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Mod Organizer is FAR better than NMM. It is not as user friendly but once you figure it out it is far easier to push your modding farther than ever. For one thing YOUR BASE GAME INSTALL IS NOT TOUCHED. The mods are stored elsewhere, so you never corrupt your actual skyrim install. No file overwriting when you install a mod that has the same content as another, just whichever one is farther down the install order (via drag and drop) is the one whose files take precedence. It has LOOT (new version of BOSS) built in, it tells you when there are conflicts on the fly as well. You can deactivate any mod, even texture mods, just by unchecking a box. It will also function for downloads the same as NMM (well, usually. I broke mine somehow) so you can still click the download with manager button on the nexus. I just switched to it myself after I broke the game so badly I had to reinstall completely, and there is still some I have to learn probably, but overall I greatly prefer it now that I have it figured out.


Sweet, that'll be what I now spend the next few hours doing I guess







the amount of times I've ended up with a problem with a mod and uninstalling it using NMM doesn't get rid of the issue an I have to reinstall I'm officially bloody over it.


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> No, I use Option B which is for ELFX (Enhanced Lights and FX) there are 4 "Main" options for it now A Full, A Performance, B Full and B Performance you can than choose to use the Fantasy option if you like, I find it over saturates the dark and makes night travel impossible, but that's the same with Somber 3 don't even try and go out at night or explore a cave without a torch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What GPU are you getting? VRAM is not the only consideration when it comes to textures.
> Edit: Went back through your posts, yeah the 970 should be a bit better than the 290X at the very least it'll be cooler and perform equally I'd guess.


Yeah apparently it does outdo the 290x in performance. But slightly I think, you can over clock uptown 1500mhz Max clock speed which is quite impressive. So yeah can't wait to test and benchmark it once I get it. I'll let you know my fps with the 970


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Mod Organizer is FAR better than NMM. It is not as user friendly but once you figure it out it is far easier to push your modding farther than ever. For one thing YOUR BASE GAME INSTALL IS NOT TOUCHED. The mods are stored elsewhere, so you never corrupt your actual skyrim install. No file overwriting when you install a mod that has the same content as another, just whichever one is farther down the install order (via drag and drop) is the one whose files take precedence. It has LOOT (new version of BOSS) built in, it tells you when there are conflicts on the fly as well. You can deactivate any mod, even texture mods, just by unchecking a box. It will also function for downloads the same as NMM (well, usually. I broke mine somehow) so you can still click the download with manager button on the nexus. I just switched to it myself after I broke the game so badly I had to reinstall completely, and there is still some I have to learn probably, but overall I greatly prefer it now that I have it figured out.


Awesome I'll go with that then Thanks for all the info, I'll be in touch once I get everything sorted







sounds like a very good program if it doesn't. Muck around with base files


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Awesome I'll go with that then Thanks for all the info, I'll be in touch once I get everything sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a very good program if it doesn't. Muck around with base files


Oh, also.. It seems the downloads from the nexus not working were because there was a newer version of the NMM released and they locked out older versions. I just had to go and change a number in the MO settings so that it reports to the nexus that its a newer version of NMM when it initializes a download.


----------



## Nephalem

echo I just realised that your performance drop between Somber and Realvision may be completely different to mine depending on what uGrids you run at. I'm pushing 9 or 11 most of the time.


----------



## DiaSin

Have some more. Fairly certain the thing in this first one is gonna be significant at some point.


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> echo I just realised that your performance drop between Somber and Realvision may be completely different to mine depending on what uGrids you run at. I'm pushing 9 or 11 most of the time.


I haven't even tried somber yet that's the thing, I wanted to see what truth the performance was like on somber 3. I think my ugrids were 11 of I remember right. (PC not operational ATM. Using smartphone for net) I'll be sure to check my ugrids and adjustment them accordingly. As I already have the mod that does the LOST overhaul (can't remember the name atm) plus my 290x was plagued by the black screen issues that you get while gaming that's why I got the 970gtx to see if it had p we performance issues aswell


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Oh, also.. It seems the downloads from the nexus not working were because there was a newer version of the NMM released and they locked out older versions. I just had to go and change a number in the MO settings so that it reports to the nexus that its a newer version of NMM when it initializes a download.


Thanks for that extra info as I'll most likely go with MO, I have already saved your list of mods so I can start straight away once my pc Is up again (about 2 weeks) so I'll upload something of my own pics once it's done. I'm liking your pics, have you tried add the mod. Lush trees and grass? I quite like it for realvision


----------



## elkcreek

Same character just a different look. Faces are from original screenshots without retouching. Just blacked out the background.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Have some more. Fairly certain the thing in this first one is gonna be significant at some point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Been a while since I played the game seriously but I think it may be from a Quest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Aetherium Forge?



I think the creator of Random alternate start needs to consider the armour choice for the spawn location, I got surprised when I loaded in and started copping insults


----------



## electricsheep

Back after a week of re-building my rig!











http://imgur.com/y93JlXk




http://imgur.com/6GjNfsh




http://imgur.com/Pc1hHsu




http://imgur.com/jOJQh9p


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Back after a week of re-building my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/y93JlXk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6GjNfsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Pc1hHsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jOJQh9p


Nice rig man I'm liking it and I thought mine was good, all III need to do is add a custom waterblock
With mine with some nice decent tubing and I wish I had sli titans only I hear they're not designed for gaming. But they seem like they hit the sweet spot, how any frames you getting on average?


----------



## electricsheep

Reason I got the Titans was for the VRAM and they were on sale at £599 each at the time! They run any game very well when overclocked and under water - you can max out the settings and then add crazy downsampling plus high AA setting for amazing image quality...









My Skyrim FPS aren't that great as my setup is optimized for quality not FPS, I could easily get 60+ FPS with a few tweaks and a small loss in quality but I mainly play Skyrim for screen-archery.

I get a v-synced 60fps indoors and 40-50 FPS outdoors, with these settings: Maxed out ini settings with 4k shadows, ugrids 9, 200+ plugins, 43GB data file (lots of 4k textures!) and extreme quality ENB settings, running at 2880x1620 with GeDoSaTo scaling.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Reason I got the Titans was for the VRAM and they were on sale at £599 each at the time! They run any game very well when overclocked and under water - you can max out the settings and then add crazy downsampling plus high AA setting for amazing image quality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Skyrim FPS aren't that great as my setup is optimized for quality not FPS, I could easily get 60+ FPS with a few tweaks and a small loss in quality but I mainly play Skyrim for screen-archery.
> 
> I get a v-synced 60fps indoors and 40-50 FPS outdoors, with these settings: Maxed out ini settings with 4k shadows, ugrids 9, 200+ plugins, 43GB data file (lots of 4k textures!) and extreme quality ENB settings, running at 2880x1620 with GeDoSaTo scaling.


Man, I'm sorry, but everyone else in the world gets completely hosed on gpu prices. Your "on sale" price is still more than they cost in the US today, on top of that, you can buy a GTX 780 6GB for about $500 on eBay. (That's looking more like my plan for the x58 build)


----------



## electricsheep

Yes, we always get ripped off when it comes to electronics in the UK









When something gets released in the US for say for 1000 dollars, the UK price is usually just shy of that in £sterling!


----------



## elkcreek

Dragonsreach


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Man, I'm sorry, but everyone else in the world gets completely hosed on gpu prices. Your "on sale" price is still more than they cost in the US today, on top of that, you can buy a GTX 780 6GB for about $500 on eBay. (That's looking more like my plan for the x58 build)


Aren't all the discontinued 780s going for like 300$? That seems ridiculous that there's a 200$ gap between the 3GB and the 6GB, though I'm assuming it's because it's a custom high end card. Unless it's going to be your 2nd GPU it makes more sense the wait for the 8GB 970/980 versions


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Aren't all the discontinued 780s going for like 300$? That seems ridiculous that there's a 200$ gap between the 3GB and the 6GB, though I'm assuming it's because it's a custom high end card. Unless it's going to be your 2nd GPU it makes more sense the wait for the 8GB 970/980 versions


well they aren't really available anymore, and I'm thinking the price hike was due to the fact that it was essentially a Titan. I guess I can just wait for the 8GB 970s, my goal is to finish it by Feb for my b-day.


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Reason I got the Titans was for the VRAM and they were on sale at £599 each at the time! They run any game very well when overclocked and under water - you can max out the settings and then add crazy downsampling plus high AA setting for amazing image quality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Skyrim FPS aren't that great as my setup is optimized for quality not FPS, I could easily get 60+ FPS with a few tweaks and a small loss in quality but I mainly play Skyrim for screen-archery.
> 
> I get a v-synced 60fps indoors and 40-50 FPS outdoors, with these settings: Maxed out ini settings with 4k shadows, ugrids 9, 200+ plugins, 43GB data file (lots of 4k textures!) and extreme quality ENB settings, running at 2880x1620 with GeDoSaTo scaling.


nice, do tell me a bit about GeDOSATo please as it's one of the first times I've heard of it and do you recommend. Or anyone else recommend with Res at 1980x1020 (or whatever it is) how any k textures? 1k 2k? 4k? Ecredit. I'm looking for 40+ Foster and if you Read in previous comments by me at what fps. I was getting and what my new gpu. Is and what I'm looking to do. Suggestions? I'm thinking going with DiaSin's setup. Though I love realvison enb and mods a very lot including. Lush trees and grass lol


----------



## electricsheep

*echohaxorelite*
GeDoSaTo is a tool that allows you you downsample, i.e. draw that game at a much high resolution and rescale it to fit you monitor using high quality scaling - like SSAA. You can also do this with driver downsampling, both ways have their pros and cons. You can download it here:
http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582

Compatibility guide here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjiEnZ1RzqDMdGdmalZoX25nVUtOT2FOLUw3S0Fzenc&usp=sharing#gid=0

Whether I would recommend using it depends on your hardware and preferences. From your previous posts you're using a GTX 970? You'll need to downsample from 2560x1440p as a minimum to see any benefit, this should work fine for a less demanding ENB such as Realvision but I'm guessing you'll struggle with something like K ENB at that res on one card if you want 40 FPS (but other uses may be able to tell you better.) If you're after the best PQ and/or you have very high hardware specs then I would recommend it, otherwise use SMAA or ENB temporal AA for anti-aliasing with ENB.

By its nature modded Skyrim with an ENB will never perform as well as modern games, especially at higher resolutions, you'll be able to max any other game at 1080p with the 970 but you'll have to make some compromises with Skyrim and a high quality ENB.

Texture wise with 4GB of VRAM you'll be fine for lots of 2k (2048x2048 textures) and you should be able to add a few 4k textures with out any problems - just don't over do it







My VRAM usage is now topping 5.7GB.

I would highly recommend following this stability guide to ensure you don't fall into problems the the more you mod the game:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *echohaxorelite*
> GeDoSaTo is a tool that allows you you downsample, i.e. draw that game at a much high resolution and rescale it to fit you monitor using high quality scaling - like SSAA. You can also do this with driver downsampling, both ways have their pros and cons. You can download it here:
> http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582
> 
> Compatibility guide here:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjiEnZ1RzqDMdGdmalZoX25nVUtOT2FOLUw3S0Fzenc&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> Whether I would recommend using it depends on your hardware and preferences. From your previous posts you're using a GTX 970? You'll need to downsample from 2560x1440p as a minimum to see any benefit, this should work fine for a less demanding ENB such as Realvision but I'm guessing you'll struggle with something like K ENB at that res on one card if you want 40 FPS (but other uses may be able to tell you better.) If you're after the best PQ and/or you have very high hardware specs then I would recommend it, otherwise use SMAA or ENB temporal AA for anti-aliasing with ENB.
> 
> By its nature modded Skyrim with an ENB will never perform as well as modern games, especially at higher resolutions, you'll be able to max any other game at 1080p with the 970 but you'll have to make some compromises with Skyrim and a high quality ENB.
> 
> Texture wise with 4GB of VRAM you'll be fine for lots of 2k (2048x2048 textures) and you should be able to add a few 4k textures with out any problems - just don't over do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VRAM usage is now topping 5.7GB.
> 
> I would highly recommend following this stability guide to ensure you don't fall into problems the the more you mod the game:
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?


Well I'm using HDTV and not a monitor so my Max Res is 1920x1080 so I dunno if downsampling would even have any effect really Co's I don't plan on going any lower Res Lol. But Thanks for taking your time to write that out. I will look into it and see if I could get any benefits out of it. My main specs are amd fx 9590.8gbs of ram 1600mhz and the gtx 970 4gb. With a 1300watt psu for overkill with watercooling and plenty of fans for cooling and a big 200mm exhaust fan. Antec 1200v3 case. Asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 mobo. But I'm just waiting til next Monday for mobo and gpu to arrive so I'll be doing some testing once it arrives and all installed, might have to reinstall. Windows







which sucks. Btw it's win ultimate 64bit

Oh and I also knew about allocating Vram amount and reserved memory so Thanks for the heads up. Anyway. I think I just had a Dodge 290x first up. It was stuffed from day one and I should have doa'd. It but I didn't straight away. But in the end I got cash back refund . That's how I bought the 970. I'll let you know how I go in a fortnight or so once I fix mods up and pc. Again... Co's I still have my old mobile drivers. Installed. On the ssd and now I'm getting a new mobile not to sure how I go about installing the Drivers, unless I could go in safe mode and uninstall them manually. Or easier option is to reinstall Windows


----------



## elkcreek

Gildergreen


----------



## electricsheep

Sorry about the number, got a bit carried away..!!








































































Now let the madness commence... "it's the end of the world I tell you!!"


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Sorry about the number, got a bit carried away..!!


Well that must've been like a slideshow. Not to mention it would be the equivalent of rheumatoid arthritis for your video card


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Well that must've been like a slideshow. Not to mention it would be the equivalent of rheumatoid arthritis for your video card


Not really! I built my system to play my highly modded Skyrim on the highest settings (see my sig.) My two overclocked Titans lapped it up - average FPS in the shoot was around 40, max temp on GPUs 44 degrees - I play the game on these settings too.


----------



## DiaSin

Some more..


----------



## s1rrah

Whiterun fully modded and at 5120x2880 ...

...

*WITH ENB:*

...



...

*WITHOUT ENB:*

...



...

Not really sure if that ENB does the mods justice but playing at 2880p is a hoot ...


----------



## echohaxorelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Some more..


Hey again what are system specs?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohaxorelite*
> 
> Hey again what are system specs?


Look at Scrapwork 2.2 in my sig.


----------



## greywarden

I just ordered parts! 3.8GHz i3-4370 and 750Ti are on the way, anyone running ENB with an i3??? Does it favor cores or clockspeed? I think I enjoy building computers more than I do using them, haha.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Whiterun fully modded and at 5120x2880 ...
> 
> ...
> 
> *WITH ENB:*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *WITHOUT ENB:*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Not really sure if that ENB does the mods justice but playing at 2880p is a hoot ...


Wait, wait... is that 2880p as in 4 1440p Monitors?







you lucky sonova gun


----------



## greywarden

I think that's downsampled on a 2560x1440, unless he's using 4 of them in a 2x2 pattern, which would be terrible, haha.


----------



## elkcreek

Personal preference I guess. I've not tried ENB yet but the screens used as samples generally look oversaturated and unrealistic. It sometimes seems like it throws the scale off making objects look like toys. I'm not really fond of the depth of field effect either. Nice looking screens. Thanks for posting.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Wait, wait... is that 2880p as in 4 1440p Monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lucky sonova gun


The original image, if you do the "view original" image option after first clicking on them, is 5120x2880 pixels ...

I'm using Nvidia's new "dynamic super resolution" (DSR) feature that is a part of the 900 series driver set ... the original image is a true 2880p image which DSR basically "shrinks" to fit in a standard 1440p view space. There is no actual "cropping" of the image ... DSR just resamples it to fit the 1440p screen while retaining the full 2880p view of the game world ... pretty neat ...

Crazy playing at that res ... knocks my dual 980's down to about 50fps, LOL ...

And yes .. that view is x4 1440 ...

A good article on DSR:

http://techreport.com/review/27102/maxwell-dynamic-super-resolution-explored


----------



## electricsheep

*s1rrah*
Nice DSR article, as someone who uses traditional driver downsampling and other methods a lot to improve image quality it'll be interesting to see if Nvidia opens up DSR for non 900 series cards..









Edit: I thought when they first released the 900s that DSR wasn't compatible with SLI - was this fixed in a driver update?


----------



## exyia

I'm kind of surprised DSR works with Skyrim+enb, given how picky ENB is about....anything....butting in


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I just ordered parts! 3.8GHz i3-4370 and 750Ti are on the way, anyone running ENB with an i3??? Does it favor cores or clockspeed? I think I enjoy building computers more than I do using them, haha.


Skyrim in particular is not very multithreaded, if it has to choose between the 2, it prefers clockspeed.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Skyrim in particular is not very multithreaded, if it has to choose between the 2, it prefers clockspeed.


Well I was referring to ENB specifically, my laptop with a 2.2GHz quadcore will have a 5-20 minute (not kidding) load time with an ENB installed, it looks greatbut definitely not worth it. I've gotten similar results using Dynavision and Imaginator, but I'd like to be able to run at least a "performance" version of an ENB


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well I was referring to ENB specifically, my laptop with a 2.2GHz quadcore will have a 5-20 minute (not kidding) load time with an ENB installed, it looks greatbut definitely not worth it. I've gotten similar results using Dynavision and Imaginator, but I'd like to be able to run at least a "performance" version of an ENB


Try the realvision performance enb (i know i know, realvision is kinda overated) however its the only ENB performance preset that at least reaches 60fps without looking at the floor.









But yeah, ENB is kind hard to guage what resource it wants more, GPU or CPU. But i've been told simply from other's experience it wants gpu more.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Some more..


What did you use for your males face textures? Look really good.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> What did you use for your males face textures? Look really good.


That would be this for the skin and this for the beard. You should use the rigbuilder and put your rig in your sig the way mine is by the way, you passed the height limit and your list of parts is cut short.

Only one new shot this time. I've been occupied with getting everything setup on a fresh install of Windows 10. This shot is my new wallpaper.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I must play skyrim now, I bought it during a steam sale and haven't bothered with it since, but you sir and those mods.... wow.... I currently lack the words to describe how amazing that looks!


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I must play skyrim now, I bought it during a steam sale and haven't bothered with it since, but you sir and those mods.... wow.... I currently lack the words to describe how amazing that looks!


Thank you! Yes modded Skyrim can look better than most modern games


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## greywarden

I saw the pics of the dragons and wondered if you were using the new 4K-8K dragon textures, then I noticed they used your pictures for the mod page haha


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Only one new shot this time. I've been occupied with getting everything setup on a fresh install of Windows 10. This shot is my new wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I made it B&W and it's my new desktop! Your screenies rock!


----------



## elkcreek

Frenzy



Before the Battle


----------



## orick

I am blaming all of you guys for my upcoming 970 purchase and potential whole new rig during the holidays.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> I am blaming all of you guys for my upcoming 970 purchase and potential whole new rig during the holidays.


You're welcome.


----------



## moko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That would be this for the skin and this for the beard. You should use the rigbuilder and put your rig in your sig the way mine is by the way, you passed the height limit and your list of parts is cut short.
> 
> Only one new shot this time. I've been occupied with getting everything setup on a fresh install of Windows 10. This shot is my new wallpaper.


Very nice.....i just got through installing Windows 10....i think ill use your wallpaper for awhile


----------



## elkcreek

Bloody End


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That would be this for the skin and this for the beard. You should use the rigbuilder and put your rig in your sig the way mine is by the way, you passed the height limit and your list of parts is cut short.
> 
> Only one new shot this time. I've been occupied with getting everything setup on a fresh install of Windows 10. This shot is my new wallpaper.


Sig is all fixed, I didn't realize it was jacked. Nice screenshot man, movie like. Thanks also for the link for the faces too, I have so many texture mods I don't know if installing those will break my game for good - I'm already hesitant to get dawngard because I have mods that relay on it as an option to install and I chose not to obviously but if I install it it may COD eternally and I'm almost through the main quest. If anyone can chime in and let me know if they think it'll break, I'm all ears. Had a few rounds of speyside scotch so I hope it makes sense...


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Sig is all fixed, I didn't realize it was jacked. Nice screenshot man, movie like. Thanks also for the link for the faces too, I have so many texture mods I don't know if installing those will break my game for good - I'm already hesitant to get dawngard because I have mods that relay on it as an option to install and I chose not to obviously but if I install it it may COD eternally and I'm almost through the main quest. If anyone can chime in and let me know if they think it'll break, I'm all ears. Had a few rounds of speyside scotch so I hope it makes sense...


You still aren't using the rig builder like he told you.


----------



## elkcreek

Berserker


----------



## DiaSin

Some new shots.. I forgot to turn the fps counter capture option off on fraps..


----------



## _Nikhil

Just started this game 2nd time.

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/13_zpsa38d3ad4.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/12_zpsf8dc256c.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/11_zpsd362cf59.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/14_zps93a750c3.jpg.html


----------



## elkcreek

Mallec


----------



## elkcreek

No Quarter


----------



## Blze001

Just a few shots. Got my ENB working properly for a change.


----------



## DiaSin

Anja, my character.


Inigo, her faithful companion.


And some semi-random shots..


----------



## greywarden

I couldn't get Inigo to come out of the cell fro some reason, so I just carry around Sofia, Serana and Ceriwiden.


----------



## electricsheep

*DiaSin*
Nice shots


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I couldn't get Inigo to come out of the cell fro some reason, so I just carry around Sofia, Serana and Ceriwiden.


There's an issue with him being a follower if you have a follower already. I couldn't get him to follow me until I dismissed all my other followers, then when I did get him to follow, he'd return home when I went into sneak mode and couldn't get him back.

Right now I have Tomoe, Sara, and Zora Fair-Child following. She is hilarious with some of the stuff she says, her and Rumarin, from the Interesting NPC's mod.


----------



## Dunan

My stealth archer Aksana


----------



## xvince1

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


WOW









I want :

- your EnB
- your mods
- Your .ini
- Your rig...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> false
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want :
> 
> - your EnB
> - your mods
> - Your .ini
> - Your rig...


He's using grim and somber. there's several presets and they're all fantastic.


----------



## DIYDeath

Finished my character, deciding on a longer hair style or a shorter hair style. Also switched ENB presets.


----------



## ohYess

@xvince1









haven't been on this site as much as i'd like. just to make up, here's a few selected from recent pics of mine


----------



## Dunan

First and second screenshots are sweet, what is the red and white clothes looking armor a few screenshots down on the girl?


----------



## greywarden

Yay finally got it set up! This is Realvision performance with ELFX I'll be experimenting with other ENBs...









And this is Bob, lol. I couldn't come up with a good Orcish name, haha.


----------



## KSIMP88

Restarted my mod setup again. I need help with Dirty edits. Seems VERY complicated for me.


----------



## greywarden

Gopher made a pretty good video to show how simple it is.




Also:


----------



## KSIMP88

Just finished. Decided to dedicate the night to following the guide by the Realvision ENB author. Have his ENB with all his personal recommendations. Now.... I need to save this setup somehow. Can I just copy my ini's and the Skyrim folder to backup my current mod setup? So I can screw around with it? The idea is to mess around, and be able to just "restore" what I did without having to start over. I'm thinking the best thing to do is to just not overwrite anything for the time being. Maybe overwrite elements that produce errors? I'll post my setup here tomorrow night maybe, and a list of mods I want to use. Maybe some of you guys can help.
Using SLIGHTLY higher settings/textures than the Realvision ENB author used, I average 40 FPS. Without an overclock. The plan is to keep modding until ~30 FPS, then overclock, keeping gained FPS. Then, and ONLY then, I'll learn to mod my own non-performance stuff. Thinking some simple armor.


----------



## greywarden

If you use MO you can have multiple mod sets like profiles, like a good looking set of mods for playing, and then one that gets 10fps for screenies. I just used NMM it's simple.

I may switch to a different ENB now, realvision performance doesn't seem to be taxing my system much. In some spots fps drops to the 20s, but most of the time it's 35+


----------



## elkcreek

*The Embrace*


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> If you use MO you can have multiple mod sets like profiles, like a good looking set of mods for playing, and then one that gets 10fps for screenies. I just used NMM it's simple.
> 
> I may switch to a different ENB now, realvision performance doesn't seem to be taxing my system much. In some spots fps drops to the 20s, but most of the time it's 35+


I'd suggest Grim and Somber, there's multiple presets using different shaders.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'd suggest Grim and Somber, there's multiple presets using different shaders.


Oh wow those look awesome, I'll have to take some time tomorrow and play with them! Which one is best for more basic machines? I don't think I saw it on the skimming I did.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkcreek*
> 
> *The Embrace*


"But I was just going for a hug....."


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Oh wow those look awesome, I'll have to take some time tomorrow and play with them! Which one is best for more basic machines? I don't think I saw it on the skimming I did.


Any except the Azura preset. Just make sure to choose the performance version of whichever one you use.
I'd suggest trying the Malacath preset. There's no other ENB like it out there.


----------



## greywarden

Alright I'll try that one out, I've tried 3-4 today and Skyrealism looks AMAZING :3 If I disable a couple features I can stay above 20fps haha


----------



## greywarden

Malacath looks great and is somewhat playable when you turn off AO and Reflection...


----------



## DIYDeath

That's what Im using. I had to turn off DoF though. It was eating 10 fps








Added it back, now its eating 3-5 fps...weird. Anyhow since Im playing in 1080p I have aliasing and it SUCKS. So I downloaded Bleak ENB v254, grabbed the d3d9_smaa+its required files. Now I have no aliasing. Just remember to enable your proxy library functions, it's already set up to use the d3d9_smaa though.


----------



## DIYDeath

Here's a pic of my new character. Guess what race she is? I can almost guarantee you'll be wrong.









And some other screenies of Grim+Somber Malacath+CoT


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Here's a pic of my new character. Guess what race she is? I can almost guarantee you'll be wrong.


Looks like the Fifth Element to me


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Looks like the Fifth Element to me


I actually modeled her off of Erza from Fairy Tail since I wanted a conjurer who relied on bound weapons. xD I did think the same thing though haha.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I actually modeled her off of Erza from Fairy Tail since I wanted a conjurer who relied on bound weapons. xD I did think the same thing though haha.


First time I ever played through Skyrim (unmodded as well) my character used dual bound swords the entire game. I kept waiting to find a weapon stronger, but because my conjuration kept rising, they were always stronger than any other weapons I found, killed Alduin using nothing but them







. Not sure if it's a bug that one handed perks increase the damage of bound weapons but they do.


----------



## KSIMP88

Nothing Fancy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> First time I ever played through Skyrim (unmodded as well) my character used dual bound swords the entire game. I kept waiting to find a weapon stronger, but because my conjuration kept rising, they were always stronger than any other weapons I found, killed Alduin using nothing but them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if it's a bug that one handed perks increase the damage of bound weapons but they do.


Definitely not a bug, skyre also scales the damage with your magicka. I threw on legendary then modified the damage values (400% extra damage taken, 50% damage dealt). I kinda broke shouts though. I have no cooldown timer due to my enchantments...spamming cyclone over and over or slow time over and over is boring.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## KSIMP88

@ASO7 you need to make a video if you haven't already.





Also.... I'm having LOD issues. I want to fix the LOD so the grass is more constant. Also, look at the water. Thoughts?


----------



## DIYDeath

You could increase your draw distance (and subsequently your load distance). If that doesn't work then you're looking at increasing your ugrids.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> @ASO7 you need to make a video if you haven't already.


I have some videos on my channel : https://www.youtube.com/user/UnrealSkyrim


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some videos on my channel : https://www.youtube.com/user/UnrealSkyrim


Which grass mod is that?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Which grass mod is that?


It's his custom one or so he says.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Which grass mod is that?


Just use Dat Grass, it's hosted on steam still but the author removed it from nexus. Its also compatible with SFO.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just use Dat Grass, it's hosted on steam still but the author removed it from nexus. Its also compatible with SFO.


I don't think my body is ready for the FPS drop, maybe I'll save it for when I get a second card.


----------



## greywarden

I'm using "unbelievable grass" and it looks pretty awesome I was just curious.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'm using "unbelievable grass" and it looks pretty awesome I was just curious.


Never heard of that one, I'm gonna give it a go on my next playthrough.


----------



## elkcreek

*Mallec with Helm*


----------



## elkcreek

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Never heard of that one, I'm gonna give it a go on my next playthrough.


You can see it in these pics... density is set to either 40 or 50 I changed it recently.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> You can see it in these pics... density is set to either 40 or 50 I changed it recently.


wow and I thought I was gong big with my 25...lol!


----------



## greywarden

[whisper] lower number is more dense [/whisper]


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> You can see it in these pics... density is set to either 40 or 50 I changed it recently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad.


----------



## wanako




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> [whisper] lower number is more dense [/whisper]


I just found out when I tried 50. 25 is quite nice.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*


I'm 80% sure your character crossed my Tumblr dash a few weeks ago, I'll have to check when I get home. She looks awesome.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Which grass mod is that?


The grass density is custom (and i don't always use the same), tweaked from the CK.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm 80% sure your character crossed my Tumblr dash a few weeks ago, I'll have to check when I get home. She looks awesome.


Thanks! Yeah, it's quite likely you've seen her. I'm significantly more active on Tumblr.


----------



## wanako

double post.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone on here use the 2k version of "unbelievable grass" mod? I went on to skyrim nexus today to try it out but it appears the author just removed it....Go figure.

Send me a PM please!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone on here use the 2k version of "unbelievable grass" mod? I went on to skyrim nexus today to try it out but it appears the author just removed it....Go figure.
> 
> Send me a PM please!


Go onto steam workshop and get "dat grass" instead, as a plus it's compatible with SFO.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Go onto steam workshop and get "dat grass" instead, as a plus it's compatible with SFO.


I remember trying to use Steam Workshop and you had to subscribe or something to install and unsubscribe to uninstall. I really dont want to have to use mods like that, so I would prefer not to use steam workshop actually.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I remember trying to use Steam Workshop and you had to subscribe or something to install and unsubscribe to uninstall. I really dont want to have to use mods like that, so I would prefer not to use steam workshop actually.


You click the subscribe button, start the vanilla installer, it downloads the mod. Then you use MO or NMM from there. Don't cut yourself off from mods because you're being lazy. It's 2 clicks.


----------



## greywarden

got some great shots running around whiterun area today







I like this orc lady, just need a name for her.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You click the subscribe button, start the vanilla installer, it downloads the mod. Then you use MO or NMM from there. Don't cut yourself off from mods because you're being lazy. It's 2 clicks.


i hate the workshop, though. I've finally rid my game of all the 150+ mods I had installed from the very first time I modded skyrim, a few of them just kept coming back for w/e reason.


----------



## phinexswarm71

while my gpu's broken,i had played some ''showracemenu fiddling''


----------



## KSIMP88

Needs work


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Alvarado

If only that stuff was actually playable.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If only that stuff was actually playable.


Oh it is.... at 480p mwuahahaha...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If only that stuff was actually playable.


Mine is totally playable







30-50 fps, sometimes if it has a lot to render I'll get a stutter where it'll drop to like 10 fps for a second.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Mine is totally playable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-50 fps, sometimes if it has a lot to render I'll get a stutter where it'll drop to like 10 fps for a second.


Sorry but


does not look like it'll play at 30-50 frames.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Just because I'm bored.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I'm bored.


Nice, where can I see that red moon/planet?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nice, where can I see that red moon/planet?


Pretty sure TES has always had a red moon, I have no idea why it was redder than usual though.


----------



## greywarden

Masser has always been red, Secunda is the small gray one.


----------



## greywarden

Messing around with Imaginator and Dynavision to get playable fps... (Next stop is Broadwell i5 and 970)


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If only that stuff was actually playable.


Why not ? i get playable framerates with the 970 at 1620p...

This was recorded at 1080p with a single GTX 670, around 40fps average and 30fps the lowest...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Why not ? i get playable framerates with the 970 at 1620p...
> 
> This was recorded at 1080p with a single GTX 670, around 40fps average and 30fps the lowest...


Holy crap.


----------



## KSIMP88




----------



## greywarden

Don't look into her eyes!


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Some screenshots of Whiterun with a few overhaul mods installed


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some screenshots of Whiterun with a few overhaul mods installed


It looks like we are running the same base overhaul mod.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> It looks like we are running the same base overhaul mod.


lol, what are the chances. We probably have very similar setups. I'm still tinkering with settings to get rid of my frame dips. There are points when it'll drop to 10 fps while it renders as I trun my character but other than that it sits at 30-50 fps. 20 in intensive areas.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I have that same mod, it's either JK's whiterun or EWI's Whiterun, I installed both of them per the Malacath ENB's instructions, the gate area crushes my fps and gives me the high RAM usage ding!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I have that same mod, it's either JK's whiterun or EWI's Whiterun, I installed both of them per the Malacath ENB's instructions, the gate area crushes my fps and gives me the high RAM usage ding!


Its the JK mod. EWI is just textures IIRC.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Danja

ASO7, I don't understand how your setup looks so good. I'm awestruck. It looks real.


----------



## KSIMP88

It has been confirmed that ASO7 has no life.







(spends all their time modding)

And that makes me happy. One day, I hope my Skyrim looks that good


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> It has been confirmed that ASO7 has no life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (spends all their time modding)
> 
> And that makes me happy. One day, I hope my Skyrim looks that good


It'll happen and by then skyrim will look old.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> It'll happen and by then skyrim will look old.


thats the case, given that aso7 would keep his secrets to himself. assuming he would loosen them a little bit, we'd have them by the time skyrim gets old or by tommorow even









aso7, what do u say???







(no pressure)


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> thats the case, given that aso7 would keep his secrets to himself. assuming he would loosen them a little bit, we'd have them by the time skyrim gets old or by tommorow even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aso7, what do u say???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no pressure)


You aren't the first one to ask and aren't gonna be the last, the dude isn't gonna say.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You aren't the first one to ask and aren't gonna be the last, the dude isn't gonna say.


but ... but, the whole skyrim's by far eye candy graphics potential rests on his shoulder, he must say it - he is responsible for us


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You aren't the first one to ask and aren't gonna be the last, the dude isn't gonna say.


The reason he won't say is because he is trying to be more clear. I understand, I think.

Basically, it's too damn complicated, and some of it is Mods he created and is fine-tuning before he releases it. It is not unlikely that he is trying to create a SuperMod. I would guess he is inspired by others work, and he is making his own versions of everything. If I am right, it will be worth the wait, and I would be glad someone is trying. Imagine. You have a super powerful rig. You want skyrim to look better? You just download one mod, and select your options though an installer. EVERYTHING, from blades of grass, to dragons teeth, to bugs, to Trees. Or, pick presets. I want the presets. lol


----------



## DIYDeath

3gb super graphic mod? Sweet. Count me in if it's gonna happen haha.


----------



## elkcreek

*Dragon Slayer*


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> The reason he won't say is because he is trying to be more clear. I understand, I think.
> 
> Basically, it's too damn complicated, and some of it is Mods he created and is fine-tuning before he releases it. It is not unlikely that he is trying to create a SuperMod. I would guess he is inspired by others work, and he is making his own versions of everything. If I am right, it will be worth the wait, and I would be glad someone is trying. Imagine. You have a super powerful rig. You want skyrim to look better? You just download one mod, and select your options though an installer. EVERYTHING, from blades of grass, to dragons teeth, to bugs, to Trees. Or, pick presets. I want the presets. lol


Did he actually say he was going to do this, or is this wishful speculation?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Did he actually say he was going to do this, or is this wishful speculation?


As far as Im aware; speculation.


----------



## Alvarado

It's completely speculation.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> The reason he won't say is because he is trying to be more clear. I understand, I think.
> 
> Basically, it's too damn complicated, and *some of it is Mods he created* and i*s fine-tuning before he releases it*_(referring only to mods he confirmed he is doing, such as the grass)_. *It is not unlikely that* he is trying to create a SuperMod. *I would guess* he is inspired by others work, and he is making his own versions of everything. *If I am right*, it will be worth the wait, and I would be glad someone is trying. Imagine. You have a super powerful rig. You want skyrim to look better? You just download one mod, and select your options though an installer. EVERYTHING, from blades of grass, to dragons teeth, to bugs, to Trees. Or, pick presets. I want the presets. lol


Now, pay attention when you read that.


----------



## DIYDeath

So in your Skyrim.ini, if you have a good GPU try adding these lines under [general].

bForceFullLOD=1
uStaticNeverFade=1

Remember to back up your .ini file 1st.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ydna666

"electricsheep" awesome pics


----------



## electricsheep

Thank you!


----------



## King PWNinater

What are you guys using to get the thick grass? Whatever I was using destroyed my FPS.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> The reason he won't say is because he is trying to be more clear. I understand, I think.
> 
> Basically, it's too damn complicated, and some of it is Mods he created and is fine-tuning before he releases it. It is not unlikely that he is trying to create a SuperMod. I would guess he is inspired by others work, and he is making his own versions of everything. If I am right, it will be worth the wait, and I would be glad someone is trying. Imagine. You have a super powerful rig. You want skyrim to look better? You just download one mod, and select your options though an installer. EVERYTHING, from blades of grass, to dragons teeth, to bugs, to Trees. Or, pick presets. I want the presets. lol


TES VI will be released, only to look bad with ASO7's TES V super mod









It would be so much easier to mod this game it supported 64-bit. I've given up with Skyrim modding mainly because I run into the 32-bit limitation every single time (usually through too much VRAM usage, which defeats the point of having more than 3GB of VRAM for Skyrim)


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> What are you guys using to get the thick grass? Whatever I was using destroyed my FPS.


All grass wrecks frame rate. Makes for pretty screen shots though.


----------



## elkcreek

*Funeral Pyre*



*Face Off*



*Frenzy*


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> TES VI will be released, only to look bad with ASO7's TES V super mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be so much easier to mod this game it supported 64-bit. I've given up with Skyrim modding mainly because I run into the 32-bit limitation every single time (usually through too much VRAM usage, which defeats the point of having more than 3GB of VRAM for Skyrim)


I'm pretty sure that's fixed with the latest versions of ENB containing ENBoost. I routinely come near 3.7 GB of VRAM.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's fixed with the latest versions of ENB containing ENBoost. I routinely come near 3.7 GB of VRAM.


And i'm pulling nearly 8.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> What are you guys using to get the thick grass? Whatever I was using destroyed my FPS.


I use SFO Summer with Unique Grass and Ground Covers and a few other texture replacements - hits FPS but not as bad as some other mods.

Have you tried Grass on Steroids: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/?
You get a lot of grass with minimal FPS loss, look will depend on other grass mods used, don't like it myself but worth a look


----------



## DIYDeath

Finally tracked down the mod that was giving me massive instability issues, removed it. Game runs like a nylon stocking now.

Here's a pic of my latest character. Dare I say it: I'm a little proud of this one but I want opinions on what can be made better/fixed without taking away from the general look.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's fixed with the latest versions of ENB containing ENBoost. I routinely come near 3.7 GB of VRAM.


I used ENBoost and would still crash. I never crashed as long as the game stayed under 3gb VRAM usage. But once it got up to 3.1-3.2gb, I would get random CTDs. I read it was something about the combined VRAM + system memory usage exceeding 4GB and something that Skyrim was not capable of running stable. And that's why I would CTD completely at random.

Same deal with 4096 textures. Skyrim's engine just not being built to handle that much. It will run but not stable... sigh consoles.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I used ENBoost and would still crash. I never crashed as long as the game stayed under 3gb VRAM usage. But once it got up to 3.1-3.2gb, I would get random CTDs. I read it was something about the combined VRAM + system memory usage exceeding 4GB and something that Skyrim was not capable of running stable. And that's why I would CTD completely at random.
> 
> Same deal with 4096 textures. Skyrim's engine just not being built to handle that much. It will run but not stable... sigh consoles.


Your system is more than capable of running an actual enb. The enbhost.exe process handles memory overflow preventing crashes.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I used ENBoost and would still crash. I never crashed as long as the game stayed under 3gb VRAM usage. But once it got up to 3.1-3.2gb, I would get random CTDs. I read it was something about the combined VRAM + system memory usage exceeding 4GB and something that Skyrim was not capable of running stable. And that's why I would CTD completely at random.
> 
> Same deal with 4096 textures. Skyrim's engine just not being built to handle that much. It will run but not stable... sigh consoles.


You have a similar system to mine, you can use A LOT more if you set it up right








(ENB boost _and_ memory patch required)



Max memory usage = 5661MB VRAM + 5240 RAM = 10,901MB peak total memory usage by Skyrim in this run


----------



## greywarden

i think i just need another stick of ram. I have done the enboost thing and I still get the ram usage "ding!" in some places, and I've had it closed once or twice, too.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> i think i just need another stick of ram. I have done the enboost thing and I still get the ram usage "ding!" in some places, and I've had it closed once or twice, too.


Yeah.. I generally have about 150-200mb free of my 8gb when I am running my modded skyrim.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> You have a similar system to mine, you can use A LOT more if you set it up right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ENB boost _and_ memory patch required)
> 
> 
> 
> Max memory usage = 5661MB VRAM + 5240 RAM = 10,901MB peak total memory usage by Skyrim in this run


No wonder your screenshots look so good. And a Skyrim performance monitor? That's new to me - I'm already interested in trying to mod again based off this tool alone!

How is the performance with that much memory use?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Hey guys I have a question. The last few times I modded skyrim I was able to get really nice looking grass using the listed mods below, however this time as hard as I've tried I can't seem to replicate the results.

Installed in order from first to last.

Skyrim HD 2K textures
SFO - Regular
Unique Grasses and Groundcovers
RealVision ENB (Opt B-Full)
Climates of Tamriel

(These are the only mods that I know of in my list that can change the way grass looks)

The way it looked before:


The way it looks now:


I apologize for night shots but it's all I had of it the way it used to be. If anyone can help that would greatly appreciated.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Something worth noting about the screenshots is I don't have all my mods installed yet, however all the grass related mods I normally use have been installed and are listed above. (Can you spot the differences? xD )

*Edit:*

I dunno why I didn't notice this before but I am also noticing that RealVision ENB is not doing anything at all. To my knowledge I have followed all the instructions to the letter for every mod, I have tried changing up load orders as well to no avail. It's probably something so simple and I will slap myself silly when I find it.

*Edit: 2*

I am starting over from scratch, adding a mod launching, quitting to desktop, adding a mod, etc. Focusing on lighting and grass first.










*Edit: 3*
I finally got it about right, I decided to use Dat Grass and now it's looking better, may try grass fields next just to see which one I prefer:


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> No wonder your screenshots look so good. And a Skyrim performance monitor? That's new to me - I'm already interested in trying to mod again based off this tool alone!
> 
> How is the performance with that much memory use?


Generally good, mostly 40-50 fps outdoors at 1620p, ugrids 9. My FPS dips are CPU limited by my game settings and mods. Some stutter when entering new areas as it loads textures (my data file is now 50GB!) but this reduces at ugrids 7 and goes at 5. I'm pretty much maxing what the memory patches can handle - if I go to 4k or ugrids 11 it will sometimes break leaving large black textures where they've failed to load!

SPM http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/6491/?

I recommend following this guide for setting up a stable base for modding http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?

Happy modding


----------



## greywarden

I realized I hadn't actually done the Memory patch, I'm doing that now.

[edit]: the SSME mod seems to have worked for now, the areas that I normally crash in didn't crash.


----------



## KSIMP88

Dunno why RealVision is taking my FPS to 18... the CPU is at 4.5, and the GPU 1050/1350


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Dunno why RealVision is taking my FPS to 18... the CPU is at 4.5, and the GPU 1050/1350


Welcome to Skyrim enbs! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## KSIMP88

It didn't used to be so bad


----------



## KSIMP88

Crashing.... obviously the inis were turned into txt so I could upload...

Skyrim.txt 4k .txt file


SkyrimPrefs.txt 5k .txt file




EDIT: I can start a new game. Is my save ruined by old mods I was using? no way to restore them that I know of.... I'll try a few things.


----------



## wanako




----------



## Creator

Sorry to keep bothering you electricsheep.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*


What mods and load order to get such a nice combination of terrain + grass? I tried last night but all I got were killed FPS and grass/plants that looked pretty meh. I could deal with lower fps if it looked like that though!


----------



## electricsheep

*Creator*
Main mods for grass are Skyrim Flora Overhaul Summer, then Unique grasses and Ground Covers with Mindflux optional textures (use highest quality, densest options) and some textures from 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher (check miscellaneous files.) I do a lot of manual texture/mesh replacements so they may be others I've forgotten, but that should give you the main look. Also high quality ambient occlusion really helps make grass look good.

My ENB SSAO settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EnableSupersampling=true
UseIndirectLighting=true
UseComplexIndirectLighting=false
UseComplexAmbientOcclusion=false
UseAmbientIndirectLighting=true
EnableComplexFilter=true
SamplingQuality=-1
SamplingPrecision=-1
SamplingRange=0.3
FadeFogRange=0.4
SizeScale=1.0
SourceTexturesScale=1.0
FilterQuality=-1
FilterType=1
AOAmount=1.549999
AOAmountInterior=1.8
ILAmount=1.75
ILAmountInterior=1.93
AOIntensity=0.95
AOIntensityInterior=1.15
AOType=0
AOMixingType=2
AOMixingTypeInterior=2
UseOldType=false
EnableDenoiser=true
ILType=1



Also set the following in your skyrim.ini
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=8
iMinGrassSize=20

*wanako*
Some nice shots there, really like 5 & 6


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Dunno why RealVision is taking my FPS to 18... the CPU is at 4.5, and the GPU 1050/1350


No, it shouldn't be that bad, what realvision option are you using? I'm using the highest quality option and i'm in the 40's with my cpu @ 4.2 with 110 mods and a 7970.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Crashing.... obviously the inis were turned into txt so I could upload...
> 
> Skyrim.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> SkyrimPrefs.txt 5k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can start a new game. Is my save ruined by old mods I was using? no way to restore them that I know of.... I'll try a few things.


From the looks of it your load order is out of whack, did you try LOOT to sort your order? Did you use texture optimizer? If your crashing already with less than 50 mods, something is definitely up. Might try reinstalling, or deselect your mods one at a time and see which one is causing the crash, and make sure your mods are cleaned with TESS edit.


----------



## KSIMP88

T
I used loot. And it works with a new game no problem


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ArchieGriffs

Is it just me or does that Khajiit's head look small? >_<... It's just the armor I know but still it's pretty cute







.


----------



## HarrisLam

(wrongly posted in the discussion thread, imma shamelessly repost the entire thing back here)

so I've come in here once before. It was to post my new character made in the summer shortly after I got the game from this summer sale and getting a bit of mods up. Had been very slowly going through the game (managed 7x hours during these months)

I'm very happy to announce that I've finally gathered all the required ingredients for my desired mage robe. I've been waiting for this moment for a long time, the main ingredient for this robe is 6 flawless rubies and it had been a pain trying to collect that many....

Now that I've gotten it though, I'll be starting to do some screenshooting. Anyone care to enlighten me on how I can remove the compass bar above and the middle pointer? I mean I'd like to keep them in the game (for now), just have them disappear when I need to take screens. Will also start exploring on EMB options maybe in the next playthrough. To this day I still dont quite understand the meaning of the term other than the fact that it (should) makes the environment look better


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> (wrongly posted in the discussion thread, imma shamelessly repost the entire thing back here)
> 
> Now that I've gotten it though, I'll be starting to do some screenshooting. Anyone care to enlighten me on how I can remove the compass bar above and the middle pointer? I mean I'd like to keep them in the game (for now), just have them disappear when I need to take screens. Will also start exploring on EMB options maybe in the next playthrough. To this day I still dont quite understand the meaning of the term other than the fact that it (should) makes the environment look better


this mod should do the trick: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3222/?


----------



## greywarden

Posted this one in the other thread... didn't realize the shadows were crappy until after i posted it :/


----------



## KSIMP88

That's just gross. Looks like hepasyphalitusaids


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> (wrongly posted in the discussion thread, imma shamelessly repost the entire thing back here)
> 
> Anyone care to enlighten me on how I can remove the compass bar above and the middle pointer? I mean I'd like to keep them in the game (for now), just have them disappear when I need to take screens. r


Use the command tm in the console. It will temporarily hide all the ui (including the console mind you: you just have to re-type the command when you're done).

Other good commands include tfc (free cam)/tfc 1 (free cam with pause time).


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Use the command tm in the console. It will temporarily hide all the ui (including the console mind you: you just have to re-type the command when you're done).
> 
> Other good commands include tfc (free cam)/tfc 1 (free cam with pause time).


Do you know what mod or if there is a command line for rotating the camera around your character while moving?

MXR does it a lot in his videos, just wondering if anyone knew what it was off hand. It's not the walk/run360 mod, I know that much.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

TFC gives a free cam, if you sit still for 30 seconds without touching your keys/mouse it will start rotating around your character, but that's all I can think of.

TFC + sucsm (insert # here:_) allows you to move around your chracter freely and control the speed.


----------



## greywarden

Or you can use SGTM __ (1 is normal, I use 0.1 for action shots) to slow whole game down.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> TFC gives a free cam, if you sit still for 30 seconds without touching your keys/mouse it will start rotating around your character, but that's all I can think of.
> 
> TFC + sucsm (insert # here:_) allows you to move around your chracter freely and control the speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Or you can use SGTM __ (1 is normal, I use 0.1 for action shots) to slow whole game down.


I'm familiar with those commands you guys mentioned, unfortunately those aren't the ones I'm looking for. I've been looking for the video he uploaded but cant find it, it's his character running in riverwood while the camera is moving all around it, like its some kind of 360 free cam control. Damn if I cant find it, bugging me to no end.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm familiar with those commands you guys mentioned, unfortunately those aren't the ones I'm looking for. I've been looking for the video he uploaded but cant find it, it's his character running in riverwood while the camera is moving all around it, like its some kind of 360 free cam control. Damn if I cant find it, bugging me to no end.


Sounds like you're talking about the 360 camera while moving mod - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34508/?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Sounds like you're talking about the 360 camera while moving mod - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34508/?


It could be, but the videos don't show what I saw, it was his character running in a straight line while the camera was moving all around it, in the videos for the 360 camera, the camera is static and not moving while the character is running in circles. I'll have to look at his mod list if its posted somewhere. It very well could be it though, least I could do is add it and see.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> It could be, but the videos don't show what I saw, it was his character running in a straight line while the camera was moving all around it, in the videos for the 360 camera, the camera is static and not moving while the character is running in circles. I'll have to look at his mod list if its posted somewhere. It very well could be it though, least I could do is add it and see.


There are several camera mods, just dig around on the nexus a bit. Also.. as far as your mention of the hud.. take a look at this mod. iHud disables the compass and crosshair when they are not needed. You can toggle the compass with a hotkey as well. That is one of my must-have mods. That way you don't need to bother with the TM command for screenshots.

Nice clean screenshot, no commands used. Just ihud keeping it clean.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> There are several camera mods, just dig around on the nexus a bit. Also.. as far as your mention of the hud.. take a look at this mod. iHud disables the compass and crosshair when they are not needed. You can toggle the compass with a hotkey as well. That is one of my must-have mods. That way you don't need to bother with the TM command for screenshots.
> 
> Nice clean screenshot, no commands used. Just ihud keeping it clean.


Thanks man i'll check on the nexus. I was able to see his mod list, it does have 360 walk and run in it, but i'm using an animation mod that may not work with it, I'll have to see for certain, its 'Victorias High Heel walk Animation plus BBP Animation'.

The author says 'Obviously, you cannot use this mod and other walking/running mod at the same time. (e.g. Catwalk, Feminine run)' so I'm not sure if it'll work or not. Can't hurt to try I guess.


----------



## KSIMP88

I do my little turn on the catwalk.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I do my little turn on the catwalk.


This comes to mind.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Generally good, mostly 40-50 fps outdoors at 1620p, ugrids 9. My FPS dips are CPU limited by my game settings and mods. Some stutter when entering new areas as it loads textures (my data file is now 50GB!) but this reduces at ugrids 7 and goes at 5. I'm pretty much maxing what the memory patches can handle - if I go to 4k or ugrids 11 it will sometimes break leaving large black textures where they've failed to load!
> 
> SPM http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/6491/?
> 
> I recommend following this guide for setting up a stable base for modding http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?
> 
> Happy modding


Just wanted to thank you for this. Since having modded the game heavily again and followed the steps in setting up the stable base for modding, I have not crashed a single time and have played up to level 7 so far. My peak VRAM usage also hit 3.6-3.7gb, which I've never had happen before (I would crash before then). My performance is not great (I'm maybe averaging 40fps right now at 1440p with a 5960x and tri-SLI Titan - I can't get above 60-70% utilization on my GPUs, either CPU limited or poor SLI scaling) but that's expected and I don't mind because the game looks great and is the type of game I don't mind playing at lower frame rates, especially with G-Sync.


----------



## electricsheep

You're welcome









2x SLI scaling is good (90+ usage on both cards) maybe not as good with 3x? Try really maxing your ENB quality settings if you haven't already and set your SSAO size scales to 1 - these a very GPU intensive. You're probably CPU bound as despite your powerful processor Skyrim won't make good use of all your cores


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> This comes to mind.


Le MusCATeer


----------



## greywarden

this just in... 8GB 970/980 in November or December...

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-reveal-geforce-gtx-970980-with-8gb-of-memory-in-november-of-december/


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> this just in... 8GB 970/980 in November or December...
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-reveal-geforce-gtx-970980-with-8gb-of-memory-in-november-of-december/


Well I am running out of VRAM on my cards with my Skyrim setup!! (not joking







)

The main thing holding me off buying a 980 is only 4GB VRAM, if they do a 8GB 980 classy I'm def in


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Well I am running out of VRAM on my cards with my Skyrim setup!! (not joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The main thing holding me off buying a 980 is only 4GB VRAM, if they do a 8GB 980 classy I'm def in


Running out of vram and playing skyrim? Working as intended


----------



## greywarden

Yeah instead of upgrading this baby rig to a Broadwell i5 + 970, then getting a pair of 970s for my X58 build (WIP), I'm just going to wait for the stork to drop off a pair of 8GB 980s for the X58 build. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> this just in... 8GB 970/980 in November or December...
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-reveal-geforce-gtx-970980-with-8gb-of-memory-in-november-of-december/


Was looking at a 980 but will wait for the 8GB model, hopefully it doesnt break the bank


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> this just in... 8GB 970/980 in November or December...
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-reveal-geforce-gtx-970980-with-8gb-of-memory-in-november-of-december/
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at a 980 but will wait for the 8GB model, hopefully it doesnt break the bank
Click to expand...

Oh believe me, it will.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Oh believe me, it will.


But think about how happy Skryim would be with all that GPU space to frolic about in!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Oh believe me, it will.


hmm...may think about a new monitor then instead of video card, i've been wanting a 1440 monitor for a while, just cant find a GOOD one with an awesome picture


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> But think about how happy Skryim would be with all that GPU space to frolic about in!


It'll still get owned by a modded Skyrim. In 2020 we might be able to truly max Skyrim...as in playable fps with 13 ugrids and grass density @ 1+8k shadows/water reflections with the most advanced ENB presets and 4k textures on everything possible.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It'll still get owned by a modded Skyrim. In 2020 we might be able to truly max Skyrim...as in playable fps with 13 ugrids and grass density @ 1+8k shadows/water reflections with the most advanced ENB presets and 4k textures on everything possible.


The game engine is its own worst enemy under those circumstances, we're going to need a new TES game for that. Can't wait to see what I can push with 2 290s though when I get around to buying one.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> The game engine is its own worst enemy under those circumstances, we're going to need a new TES game for that. Can't wait to see what I can push with 2 290s though when I get around to buying one.


You trying to get one of the 8GB models?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> You trying to get one of the 8GB models?


Wouldn't make sense when my first is a 4GB, it's going to be annoying when I hit the vram cap for sure.


----------



## exyia

anyone have some good vantage spots to share?

I've narrowed down my ENB to 3-4 selections for my playthrough (I swear I'll never make time to actually play this game lol)

trying to find a good set of save locations - load, force weather "fw 10a230" to ensure the weather setting is the same, then screenshot - load next save location, repeat


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> anyone have some good vantage spots to share?
> 
> I've narrowed down my ENB to 3-4 selections for my playthrough (I swear I'll never make time to actually play this game lol)
> 
> trying to find a good set of save locations - load, force weather "fw 10a230" to ensure the weather setting is the same, then screenshot - load next save location, repeat


I have four good ones for you.

Behind the burnt out house on the left on the way out of winterhold, looking towards the mages college.



Campsite just down the road from... the town south of Windhelm..



Throat of the world..



Directly south of Solitude, across the marshes.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Meh I kinda wish I waited for the 8gb 980 myself but I'm happy with my 4gb 980. Those 8gb versions will also break the bank I'm sure. We have already seen a price increase in the 4gb's and if its anything like the past expect to pay around $80-$150 more for just that vram.

In skyrim related news though I just reformatted and forgot to make a backup of my NMM folder holding my mods. Now i get to go find them ALL again so I can start back playing. I really don't feel like starting a new character







.


----------



## phinexswarm71

some skyrim pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and some more to keep things in halloween spirit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## h2spartan

Do you guys know of a mod that fixes weapon gripping. I am using a two handed katana and my character's hands are going through the hilt.









Anyways, here's a pic...


----------



## xvince1




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice shots. But.. You ought to give *this* a try.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Nice shots. But.. You ought to give *this* a try.


Or just press tilde and use the 'tm' command


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Or just press tilde and use the 'tm' command


The point of the mod is immersion. You can't just walk around all the time with the entire menu system disabled.


----------



## Velict

http://puu.sh/cA1i8/129e9fc40d.jpg


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> http://puu.sh/cA1i8/129e9fc40d.jpg


I think you posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I think you posted in the wrong thread.


Yeah, I also think so. lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I think you posted in the wrong thread.


Although, that background would be nice as a Skyrim night sky!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## elkcreek

Alone


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> The point of the mod is immersion. You can't just walk around all the time with the entire menu system disabled.


I know, I was just putting it out there as an option for screenshotting. I use immersive hud myself.


----------



## elkcreek

Stalking the Stalker


----------



## elkcreek

Riverwood


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Impressive


----------



## DiaSin

This shot is my holiday wallpaper. I could probably have Christmas cards made from this and nobody would be the wiser.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just got my GTX 780 a week ago and I'm back into gaming after a year and a half break. Finally can run some better mods. Not as good as some other members I've seen, but I'm very happy with my experience in game!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## electricsheep

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## phinexswarm71

i just gave a try to k-enb, and with it the game looks spectacular, but when it comes to fluidity, this enb is just unplayable especially for those of us who loves 60fps, therefore i'd say k-enb is limited to be used as a showpiece for screenshots then for playing with. in addition i doubt even that my next upgrade in march to 390/1080 from 280x oc'd even then will benefit the performance enough to be regarded as acceptable. personally, tuning down the k-enb settings isnt a option as it wouldn't scale very well along in with the fps gain curve on the other side, since k-enb's very demanding and for what's worth.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



k-enb:





season of skyrim:


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i just gave a try to k-enb, and with it the game looks spectacular, but when it comes to fluidity, this enb is just unplayable especially for those of us who loves 60fps, therefore i'd say k-enb is limited to be used as a showpiece for screenshots then for playing with. in addition i doubt even that my next upgrade in march to 390/1080 from 280x oc'd even then will benefit the performance enough to be regarded as acceptable. personally, tuning down the k-enb settings isnt a option as it wouldn't scale very well along in with the fps gain curve on the other side, since k-enb's very demanding and for what's worth.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> k-enb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> season of skyrim:


Agreed, K ENB was always intended as a no holds barred maximum quality preset for screen archery. With it in full quality you'll never get it running at 60 FPS with any hardware, my 2 Titans struggle with it, especially at 4k and I doubt more cards would make much difference. Unfortunately modded Skyrim with ENB just isn't very well optimised, especially when you add a bucket load of very high quality settings and shaders like Kyo's preset. Enjoy it for what it is and choose a less demanding ENB for game play


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Agreed, K ENB was always intended as a no holds barred maximum quality preset for screen archery. With it in full quality you'll never get it running at 60 FPS with any hardware, my 2 Titans struggle with it, especially at 4k and I doubt more cards would make much difference. Unfortunately modded Skyrim with ENB just isn't very well optimised, especially when you add a bucket load of very high quality settings and shaders like Kyo's preset. Enjoy it for what it is and choose a less demanding ENB for game play


yeah, these ENBs arent very well optimized and its not helping that skyrim's either on high-end hardware, let alone... just imagine what skyrim could have been looked with all these mod and ENBs with frostbite 3 or something along those lines

BTW, how k-enb is playable for you in 1080p,have u checked that?? if your assertion is that k-enb isnt very good for gameplay, then what enb are you using for playing??? just out of interest

maybe we should make a rule in this thread to show of the fps counter, so we'd know what setups are intended to be used as a showpiece or others for gameplay


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> yeah, these ENBs arent very well optimized and its not helping that skyrim's either on high-end hardware, let alone... just imagine what skyrim could have been looked with all these mod and ENBs with frostbite 3 or something along those lines
> 
> BTW, how k-enb is playable for you in 1080p,have u checked that?? if your assertion is that k-enb isnt very good for gameplay, then what enb are you using for playing??? just out of interest
> 
> maybe we should make a rule in this thread to show of the fps counter, so we'd know what setups are intended to be used as a showpiece or others for gameplay


Then we'd have to get into the argument of what people consider playable FPS, I'm perfectly fine with the 25-40 FPS I get (25 at lowest), and while I'd love 60 FPS, and am planning on upgrading for that reason, I still think it's playable.


----------



## exyia

K-ENB has always stood as the example of what's possible

every other ENB is compromised somewhere for gameplay/fps. there are no ENBs truly built for high end machines - almost all of them have mid range specs and their ENB shows. Too many ENB authors are afraid to push it farther and just want to make it "good enough" for them

as far as fps, there are some areas where i'll STILL tank gpu usage/fps (Titan Tri-SLi on a 4930k) in certain directions/corners for some inexplicable reason, even with ENB turned off (no, not cpu bottleneck - the cpu is still sitting around bored). might uninstall all mods again and try to find the culprit (if there is one), but there are just times when Skyrim really shows it's age


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Then we'd have to get into the argument of what people consider playable FPS, I'm perfectly fine with the 25-40 FPS I get (25 at lowest), and while I'd love 60 FPS, and am planning on upgrading for that reason, I still think it's playable.


i wasn't saying there is something wrong or that its objectively unplayable below 60fps, just that k-enb's performance is terrible for those of us who cant enjoy playing below 60fps especially, but honestly i dont even think that with k-enb u can reach 45-50 fps in avg with any kind of hardware. and thats where its getting quite problematic even more


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i wasn't saying there is something wrong or that its objectively unplayable below 60fps, just that k-enb's performance is terrible for those of us who cant enjoy playing below 60fps especially, but honestly i dont even think that with k-enb u can reach 45-50 fps in avg with any kind of hardware. and thats where its getting quite problematic even more


and the K series has ALWAYS been like that - every few weeks somebody new tries it and posts "zomg it destroys my fps" as if it's some kind of surprise.

It's advertised all over the mod pages/threads that it is a performance killer, it's warned everywhere, it's labeled as an extreme enb.....it just baffles me how people keep trying it and are surprised at the results.....


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> yeah, these ENBs arent very well optimized and its not helping that skyrim's either on high-end hardware, let alone... just imagine what skyrim could have been looked with all these mod and ENBs with frostbite 3 or something along those lines
> 
> BTW, how k-enb is playable for you in 1080p,have u checked that?? if your assertion is that k-enb isnt very good for gameplay, then what enb are you using for playing??? just out of interest
> 
> maybe we should make a rule in this thread to show of the fps counter, so we'd know what setups are intended to be used as a showpiece or others for gameplay


Screenshots of Kountervibe ENB Northern Light, latest version - extreme preset @1080p ugrids 5:



































Edit: a few more (thought these hadn't saved with the FPS counter, but I'd got 2 images per shot!)



























Averages around 40fps and is actually very playable at these settings!








(Could squeeze it up to more like 50fps by reducing the SSAO size scales to 1)
But for screenshots you need to ramp this ENB up to 4k to really make it shine and then you're down to around 20 FPS.

I have my own custom preset (see screenshots elsewhere on this thread) but I run it at 1620p with ugrids 9 and get 40-50 fps outdoors









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> as far as fps, there are some areas where i'll STILL tank gpu usage/fps (Titan Tri-SLi on a 4930k) in certain directions/corners for some inexplicable reason, even with ENB turned off (no, not cpu bottleneck - the cpu is still sitting around bored). might uninstall all mods again and try to find the culprit (if there is one), but there are just times when Skyrim really shows it's age


Yep, same here, did a fresh install a while back to try and maintain 60fps but gave up trying








Main FPS culprits: grass/flora mods, SMIM, high ugrids, dodgy ini settings, full LOD mods and village town overhauls. Couldn't get 100% 60 FPS and keep all the mods and setting I wanted, so decided to go all out quality and just go for maintaining 30FPS+


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> and the K series has ALWAYS been like that - every few weeks somebody new tries it and posts "zomg it destroys my fps" as if it's some kind of surprise.
> 
> It's advertised all over the mod pages/threads that it is a performance killer, it's warned everywhere, it's labeled as an extreme enb.....it just baffles me how people keep trying it and are surprised at the results.....


then you must be living in some kind of a deep cavern chalk-full of k-enb forums for having an assertion like that
















its not emphasized everywhere like your saying.

electricship, its defiantly an achievement having a game like skyrim to run at 40fps with this enb. maybe not so much of an achievement for games like bf4/crysis 3 since they are looking inherently good, but all things consider, very good









as for your custom preset, its impressive nonetheless having it ran at 40-50fps, its quite mind boggling that you've got it running it that good in 1620p


----------



## Creator

RealVision with RLO. Doesn't run very well even 3x Titans, but it looks awesome! I've dropped to 20fps before but it's more CPU limitation then as my Titans almost never go above 70% utilization each. I'm probably averaging 35fps outdoors at 1440p. Good thing for G-Sync!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Felt my install was bogged down via mod experimentation so I did a fresh install. Turns out I was right. Gained 20-30% FPS on a higher ugrids setting (was @ 5, now @ 7).

Of course this means new character time, here's one of my 1st attempts at creating a Breton, wanted a heart shaped head and they have the best shaped heads for that.



Any opinions on the character? Always looking for ways to improve.

p.s. Skytest wolves are brutal.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> then you must be living in some kind of a deep cavern chalk-full of k-enb forums for having an assertion like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not emphasized everywhere like your saying.


Quote:


> "Depends on what type of ENB you like. It is very colorful and also is a huge performance killer. The DoF is also over the top crazy for gameplay."
> 
> "K ENB is a killer, if everything is ..."
> 
> "K ENB makes an HEAVY use of adaptation in its logic. ... The files are calibered upon a ' mammoth-killer ' logic, SSAO-SSIL scales are ... to the moon, DoF is Q crazy, nothing was built upon a performance logic"
> 
> "This enb is a gpu killer but the outcome its trully majestic!"
> 
> "Maybe I did something wronge, but K ENB looked too bright and harsh. ... to be performance-friendly, and known for being machine killers"
> 
> "Well, Ladies and Gents, With a Maximum of 9 FPS, Here is K ENB Pure ... a bit more unique. it is a great ENB, but it truly is a Performance killer."
> 
> " I think something like K ENB would be too much of a performance killer."
> 
> "OK, K ENB (What a piece of art) but the K stands for Killer as in it kills GPU's"
> 
> "Skyrim @ 4K + K ENB..... It's also an FPS killer."


No, it really is everywhere. It's very widely known that K-ENB is a framerate hog, and if you do any research on ENB's then you will find that out very quickly.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Felt my install was bogged down via mod experimentation so I did a fresh install. Turns out I was right. Gained 20-30% FPS on a higher ugrids setting (was @ 5, now @ 7).
> 
> Of course this means new character time, here's one of my 1st attempts at creating a Breton, wanted a heart shaped head and they have the best shaped heads for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the character? Always looking for ways to improve.
> 
> p.s. Skytest wolves are brutal.


i dont want to sound too cliche'd, but beauty's in the eyes of the beholder. what do you need our opinions??









as for ways to improve the face and body textures, i personally use sg renewal texture + srg female texture (glorious 4k res texture. very recommends







)

anyway, here's a picture of luna with these face textures + k-enb.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







dunan, i was very well aware before using k-enb that it is a performance hog. with this argument you are now just grasping at straws...

*edit*:srg female texture link fixed to the correct one


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> dunan, i was very well aware before using k-enb that it is a performance hog. with this argument you are now just grasping at straws...


No grasping at straws here.









I didn't point out you were well aware, as that was already stated, I pointed out you're lack of acknowledgement that the performance hog statements are everywhere like you said they weren't.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> No grasping at straws here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't point out you were well aware, as that was already stated, I pointed out you're lack of acknowledgement that the performance hog statements are everywhere like you said they weren't.


since you are insisting on continuing this pointless argument







- i myself downloaded from somewhere that left the impression on me that its not stated everywhere, which be found in here...:http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i dont want to sound too cliche'd, but beauty's in the eyes of the beholder. what do you need our opinions??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for ways to improve the face and body textures, i personally use sg renewal texture + srg female texture (glorious 4k res texture. very recommends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> anyway, here's a picture of luna with these face textures + k-enb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunan, i was very well aware before using k-enb that it is a performance hog. with this argument you are now just grasping at straws...
> 
> *edit*:srg female texture link fixed to the correct one


To be fair, I'm looking for opinions on improvement. People tend to see their own creations through rose-lenses.

Ive altered her a tiny bit more, mostly to get the pauldron to fit better (thanx bodyslide) and to remove the Christina Ricci forehead.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> since you are insisting on continuing this pointless argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i myself downloaded from somewhere that left the impression on me that its not stated everywhere, which be found in here...:http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs


The argument ended with my last statement, and I had nothing to do with your argument in the first place. I merely made a comment on an observation seen, where I corrected you on what you previously thought untrue.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> since you are insisting on continuing this pointless argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i myself downloaded from somewhere that left the impression on me that its not stated everywhere, which be found in here...:http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs


Well if you want to sit here and argue your flawed statement. This is from the second paragraph of the thread you linked.

"Also, this thread is not dedicated to ENB beginners."

This clearly states it was intended for people that have experience with using ENB for Skyrim and anyone that has done any searching for ENB's for Skyrim would know K-ENB is very demanding.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## greywarden

I put 61 hours into Dragon Age (since Friday I think? 10 hours a day, yeah that's about right) and while it looks terrible, Bethesda could learn a thing or two from DA's facial animations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> To be fair, I'm looking for opinions on improvement. People tend to see their own creations through rose-lenses.
> 
> Ive altered her a tiny bit more, mostly to get the pauldron to fit better (thanx bodyslide) and to remove the Christina Ricci forehead.


The only thing I can see is that there is a kind of "glow ring" around the hair? Is it an HDT hair and it was moving during the picture being taken? Otherwise looks good.

PS- where'd you get the pauldron?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I put 61 hours into Dragon Age (since Friday I think? 10 hours a day, yeah that's about right) and while it looks terrible, Bethesda could learn a thing or two from DA's facial animations.
> The only thing I can see is that there is a kind of "glow ring" around the hair? Is it an HDT hair and it was moving during the picture being taken? Otherwise looks good.
> 
> PS- where'd you get the pauldron?


Yep, HDT hair, it always moves. Long hair+HDT=lots of twitching, best you can do is get it to look like its a breeze moving it.

Pauldron is from http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39983/?, I modified it to fit better using bodyslide 2.


----------



## DIYDeath

Okay take 2 on Breton.



Personally, I think its leaps and bounds better than my previous attempt. (not scene archery either, 1080p)


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Well if you want to sit here and argue your flawed statement. This is from the second paragraph of the thread you linked.
> 
> "Also, this thread is not dedicated to ENB beginners."
> 
> This clearly states it was intended for people that have experience with using ENB for Skyrim and anyone that has done any searching for ENB's for Skyrim would know K-ENB is very demanding.


your assertion that it implies to be intended for people who have done a little digging and thus know that k-enb isnt very performance friendly between many others things isnt invalid, since you or anybody that's familiar with k-enb have a basis on the matter, and so would assess this enb accordingly in reading that line (as much as ambiguous as a warning it may be related to performance) as opposed to a reader that reads that line who has no something to contextualize it on a previous basis he read about k-enb before. so i'd advise under these circumstances maybe to try and put yourself under others people shoes beforehand asserting something like that, if you dont mind









anyway, this argument was one of the most pointless i've had in a while, good job







im done


----------



## ASO7




----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## ArchieGriffs

That's incredible.... which ENB?

I really need to install some of these grass mods, it gives Skyrim a completely different look, not sure if I'm ready for the FPS drop though.


----------



## Danja

Pardon my ignorance but is there a guide to using GeDoSaTo with ENB? I tried with Realvision 262c (launched SKSE via MO) and it failed to launch anything after the black command line window. Thanks!


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but is there a guide to using GeDoSaTo with ENB? I tried with Realvision 262c (launched SKSE via MO) and it failed to launch anything after the black command line window. Thanks!


Use GeDoSaTo v0.9 or better

- Create a TESV directory in GeDoSaTo's config dir
- Create a gedosato.ini file in there (anything in it will be used instead of the main ini for this game)
- This is my ini file:

renderWidth 2880
renderHeight 1620
scalingType lanczos <-- change to bicubic if you want less sharpness
aaQuality 4
aaType smaa
enablePostprocessing false
interceptOnlySystemDlls true

Just change the render resolution to match your Skyrim resolution


----------



## Danja

Hmm, I'm still getting the same problem. When I screenshot it before the command line window closes, it says "runtime error R6027 - not enough space for lowio initialization". My GeDoSaTo.ini file in the config\TESV directory looks like:

renderWidth 1920
renderHeight 1080
scalingType lanczos
aaQuality 4
aaType smaa
enablePostprocessing false
interceptOnlySystemDlls true

Any ideas?


----------



## electricsheep

Don't know - probably best asking on GeDoSaTo site for that one

Edit only other thing to try is temporally disabling any antivirus software you have, they can interfere with injectors

Edit2 - you will have to set your resolution higher than 1080p to get any benefit of downsampling


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> That's incredible.... which ENB?
> 
> I really need to install some of these grass mods, it gives Skyrim a completely different look, not sure if I'm ready for the FPS drop though.


K ENB Pure light, if you were asking me.

I don't think there's much of an fps from from the grass mod. The enb however is a killer.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> K ENB Pure light, if you were asking me.
> 
> I don't think there's much of an fps from from the grass mod. The enb however is a killer.


Completely agree, nice shots nikhill


----------



## greywarden

I'll have an i5-4690K, GTX 970 and 8 mor GB of ram tomorrow! I'll be unavailable to Tamriel until I'm finished replaying Dragon Age, though.


----------



## Creator

I installed Oblivion last night and I'm trying to mod it. I won't post very many of these as I realize this is the Skyrim thread. It's fun trying to mod it and see it how it compares with Skyrim. This does have ENB running. I found one that was pretty good at being neutral and without super saturated colors everywhere.






It looks good after a few mods but it definitely feels "less 3D" than Skyrim, but it does run a lot better! The movement mechanics also feel slightly aged. But I might really give Oblivion play through since it does (finally) run well heavily modded. The days of making my 8800GTS run 20fps are long gone. That game was really ahead of its time when it can still be made to look pretty good in 2014.

VERSUS

Skyrim


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I installed Oblivion last night and I'm trying to mod it. I won't post very many of these as I realize this is the Skyrim thread. It's fun trying to mod it and see it how it compares with Skyrim. This does have ENB running. I found one that was pretty good at being neutral and without super saturated colors everywhere.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good after a few mods but it definitely feels "less 3D" than Skyrim, but it does run a lot better! The movement mechanics also feel slightly aged. But I might really give Oblivion play through since it does (finally) run well heavily modded. The days of making my 8800GTS run 20fps are long gone. That game was really ahead of its time when it can still be made to look pretty good in 2014.


Looks pretty good, if you do post more, post them in the screen shots of your games thread. You don't see much of Oblivion these days.


----------



## Creator

No, just not until Skyblivion.


----------



## elkcreek

A Fork in the Road


----------



## Creator

Hit 4.3gb VRAM usage today with Skyrim. The level of detail mods have brought this game looks unbelievable at times. Portions of the Riften woods were running at 25fps on my system (5960x and tri-SLI Titan) but I can't help not to play at that frame rate because it just looks too damn good. The PC modding community is amazing. Level 26 now which is the highest I've reached in this game. (in the past Skyrim modded like this would CTD so fast but no longer thanks to patches, etc)


----------



## Boinz

What ENB are you using?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> K ENB Pure light, if you were asking me.
> 
> I don't think there's much of an fps from from the grass mod. The enb however is a killer.


Yes I was, quoting too many pictures is an eyesore, forgive me for being lazy and not quoting with spoilers haha.

Aside from the ENB of course, flora mods in my experience give the biggest FPS drop, even dropping it by 2-3 FPS brings it into the unplayable level as I'm already sitting in the 25-30 range.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> What ENB are you using?


Mine is RealVision with the more pinkish looking sun + RLO with default settings.


----------



## Miguelor4469

Wow how awesome, what bow is that?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miguelor4469*
> 
> Wow how awesome, what bow is that?


What bow?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> What bow?


This...dude is hallucinating..


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> This...dude is hallucinating..


I think Miguel is the one hallucinating, pretty sure Alvarado was asking "What bow?" as in "What are you talking about, I don't see a bow, what bow?"


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I think Miguel is the one hallucinating, pretty sure Alvarado was asking "What bow?" as in "What are you talking about, I don't see a bow, what bow?"


LOL...no...I was saying 'this' as agreeing with alvarado - referring to Miguelor4469 hallicinating


----------



## Alvarado

Maybe were all having hallucinations for all we know this isn't real!!!


----------



## End3R




----------



## Miguelor4469

lol! so sorry it was a mod I saw here but now I can't find the link to it. I hope this does not turn into a the olé cliché where every smart ass just has to say something just to be heard. again my apologies.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miguelor4469*
> 
> lol! so sorry it was a mod I saw here but now I can't find the link to it. I hope this does not turn into a the olé cliché where every smart ass just has to say something just to be heard. again my apologies.


Well what bow are you looking at? The light bow?


----------



## Alvarado

The tale of the mystery bow continues I see.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The tale of the mystery bow continues I see.


Would make for a good quest in Skyrim!


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you get that shield thing on the side of the horse like that?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How did you get that shield thing on the side of the horse like that?


It's the Dawnguard horse armour from Convenient Horses


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> It's the Dawnguard horse armour from Convenient Horses


Wow I must be blind, never noticed it before.


----------



## electricsheep

There's some pretty cool horse armours in that mod


----------



## Miguelor4469

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I think Miguel is the one hallucinating, pretty sure Alvarado was asking "What bow?" as in "What are you talking about, I don't see a bow, what bow?"


LoL! Again my apologies.is I find this mystical bow in tht Don't blame me blame it on the skooma you milkdrinker lol!


----------



## Katana

This doesn't show off any mods, but I happened to be taking a trek between two Skyrim locations instead of using fast-travel, and came across this great view.


----------



## _Nikhil

@electricsheep - Great Pics. What mods are you using for animal skin ?


----------



## phinexswarm71

damn, this game makes it really difficult and tiresome to create adorable girls because of those generic default presets-look. but from my perspective, i think i've managed to do just that









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @electricsheep - Great Pics. What mods are you using for animal skin ?


Thanks, yours are looking good too









If I remember rightly (my texture set is made up from hundreds of different packs)

The elk is from Skyrim Ultra HD Texture pack by Mystery Modder http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35507/? (but it's currently hidden for some reason, can't easily share with you as pack is over 1 gig!)

Horse textures http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39128/?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> damn, this game makes it really difficult and tiresome to create adorable girls because of those generic default presets-look. but from my perspective, i think i've managed to do just that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Increase the face and/or cheek roundness to smooth out that cottage cheese in the cheek, looks pretty good otherwise! Breton I take it?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Increase the face and/or cheek roundness to smooth out that cottage cheese in the cheek, looks pretty good otherwise! Breton I take it?


i agree on that one, thats an issue i've been struggling for quite some time, and so i tried different things like increasing face weight, cheek size, cheekfront width size and even more stuff to no avail









no, she is a nord. in retrospect im regretting it, since bretons truely have more rounded face, and so this issue wouldn't even had occurred from in the first place maybe. who knows. not to mention bretons are good looking, besides


----------



## greywarden

Here's some new ones since I upgraded my hardware







this is Kountervibe Northern Lights ENB or something like that.


----------



## greywarden

Re-installed all my mods (compressed textures for my 750Ti, now I 4GB of VRAM :3 ) and I'm using 3031MB of VRAM according to SPM haha, still sitting around 40fps too!

Here's some of the mods that got cleaned up, fyi...


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Creator

My new "Lola companion". Always wanted one of these IRL, but I guess Skyrim will have to do for now.











From the "True Wolves of Skyrim" mod.


----------



## greywarden

Does anyone have EWI's ultra INI files? He seems to have left the Nexus and removed all his stuff.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> damn, this game makes it really difficult and tiresome to create adorable girls because of those generic default presets-look. but from my perspective, i think i've managed to do just that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you tried the RaceMenu mod? It gives you more options for character creation. You can make some gorgeous beauties... and some who would make Quasimodo look like Brad Pitt...


----------



## greywarden

Here's a few this is the Grim and Somber Cinematic Malacath ENB. The pic with Azura suggests I need to work on my INIs haha.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i agree on that one, thats an issue i've been struggling for quite some time, and so i tried different things like increasing face weight, cheek size, cheekfront width size and even more stuff to no avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, she is a nord. in retrospect im regretting it, since bretons truely have more rounded face, and so this issue wouldn't even had occurred from in the first place maybe. who knows. not to mention bretons are good looking, besides


Hey, if I can do this with a dark elf you can make a nord super pretty. Just make sure to use ece and racemenu+an xp32 skeleton.


----------



## greywarden

I'll have to snap and share some of my Orc lady... I've been refining her look over the past month or so


----------



## DIYDeath

Not the Orc lady. Last time was soooo bad, lol.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hey, if I can do this with a dark elf you can make a nord super pretty. Just make sure to use ece and racemenu+an xp32 skeleton.


i've tried ECE + racemenu, and so it only lessen a little bit the cottage cheeks (also introduced some bugs). i've managed to figure out why thats happening and i found out its because the inherently flawed character creation in skyrim















now more seriously, i think its because the headmeshes in the game aren't exactly rounded shaped, and combined with certain presets it would only make the pointy edges more noticeable. but there's a certain feature in mods like ECE called - face sculpturing that rounds the edges of the face without making it look messed up







. currently racemenu 2.96 doesnt include it, but it will be soon featured in racemenu 3.0. to bad migrating to ECE isn't an option as it would mess up luna's appearance, as ones i experienced it









btw, i think im seeing an improvement with your character, good job


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'll have to snap and share some of my Orc lady... I've been refining her look over the past month or so


yes, im interested to see the orc lady, please dont listen to the prejudices of diydeath about orcs


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Not the Orc lady. Last time was soooo bad, lol.


Yeah the shadows in that pic were all pixelated, sorry


----------



## greywarden

Here y'all go


----------



## elkcreek

Bleak Falls Barrow


----------



## h2spartan

Here's a few Alduin pics...








And my wolf pack...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah the shadows in that pic were all pixelated, sorry


There's no Orc bewbs this time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i've tried ECE + racemenu, and so it only lessen a little bit the cottage cheeks (also introduced some bugs). i've managed to figure out why thats happening and i found out its because the inherently flawed character creation in skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now more seriously, i think its because the headmeshes in the game aren't exactly rounded shaped, and combined with certain presets it would only make the pointy edges more noticeable. but there's a certain feature in mods like ECE called - face sculpturing that rounds the edges of the face without making it look messed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . currently racemenu 2.96 doesnt include it, but it will be soon featured in racemenu 3.0. to bad migrating to ECE isn't an option as it would mess up luna's appearance, as ones i experienced it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i think im seeing an improvement with your character, good job


Most, if not all defects can be fixed by using multiple sliders with ECE and xp32 extended skeleton, I dont think I'll be bothering with that feature unless it gets compatibility with ECE.

Thanks, I worked hard to get her looking better.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sadmoto

@AS07: Has Bethesda contacted you yet to work for them? because what you do to skyrim is magic. You make skyrim look better then "next gen" games.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> @AS07: Has Bethesda contacted you yet to work for them? because what you do to skyrim is magic. You make skyrim look better then "next gen" games.


They probably have but that would mean giving up his secrets and he won't be doing that.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> They probably have but that would mean giving up his secrets and he won't be doing that.


The secret is the ENB GUI, nothing else.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> The secret is the ENB GUI, nothing else.


As secretive as ASO7 is about his ENB settings, this is 100% true. Take the time to fiddle and tweak, and anyone's can look like that, but kudos to ASO7, because it isn't easy and quite time consuming.


----------



## orick

AS07's shot all look amazing but my favorite is still electric sheep's mods. The horses look like real life miniatures / toy horses and I love how everything is so bright and cheerful looking.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> The secret is the ENB GUI, nothing else.


Be sure to let us know when you're done fiddling with the ENB GUI


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> [SNIP]


what dragon texture are you using?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Be sure to let us know when you're done fiddling with the ENB GUI


LOL its already been at least more than a year, I really don't think its going to happen









As nice as it does look, I KNOW there are those out there who think that a nice looking ENB gets them a pretentious high stature award


----------



## exyia

got my 4K g-sync panel.....tried Skyrim really quick.

I think I might actually make some time to play the game now...all those instances of not being able to hold 60fps, but still having really smooth gameplay? all possible now. the stuttering and fps dips just made me sick after short bursts of playing

hell, I just tried K Pure Light first and was surprised at how smooth and playable it was.........at 4K.....


----------



## elkcreek

Need some help. Every time I use the Face Light mod I get an artifact or staining usually along the edges of the arms and face. Here you can see it on the edge of the right arm. Any idea what causes that and how to get rid of it?


----------



## elkcreek

Can see the problem a little better in the race menu...Edge of the right arm and back of the right side of the neck.


----------



## elkcreek

The Wood Nymph


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anyone here use Flawless Widescreen for eyefinity/surround? I ask because after a recent update it doesn't seem to be working any more..


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ohYess

My new videos








*Grim and Somber Azura*





*Lumen ENB*


----------



## orick

Wow, the grass! The characters!


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkcreek*
> 
> Need some help. Every time I use the Face Light mod I get an artifact or staining usually along the edges of the arms and face. Here you can see it on the edge of the right arm. Any idea what causes that and how to get rid of it?


This mod is probably what you're looking for. Let me know if it helps you out.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


Nice. I especially like how it doesn't even look like Skyrim at all to me anymore. Looks like a different game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


What dragon textures?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What dragon textures?


Vanilla







sometimes vanilla textures are more than enough.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes vanilla textures are more than enough.


I haven't got a good looking dragon screenshot even with custom textures installed.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyone here use Flawless Widescreen for eyefinity/surround? I ask because after a recent update it doesn't seem to be working any more..


try changing the detection method. somewhere in the settings there's checkboxes for NVidia/amd driver detections or something, and "generic", and then a subsection where you could even input resolution manually under generic. I think I recall last time an update broke the skyrim fix, I messed with the detection method

also double check that those options every restart - flawless widescreen seems to be somewhat finicky about saving settings sometimes

and there is a way to revert back to the previous version - found it off google, but never had to resort to that after messing with display detection mentioned above


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I haven't got a good looking dragon screenshot even with custom textures installed.


What rope textures are those in the 2nd picture?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> What rope textures are those in the 2nd picture?


Static Mesh Improvement Mod


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod


Really? I must have something overwriting them. Thanks


----------



## ASO7




----------



## elkcreek

Leather


----------



## elkcreek

Mist


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## DiaSin

I haven't played skyrim much lately.. here are some new shots from a brief recent play-session.


----------



## elkcreek

Archer


----------



## Sethy666

@elkcreek
@electricsheep

Beautiful screenies. I dont think Ive seen Riverwood look so... inviting


----------



## elkcreek

Leather and Grace



(Thanks Seth)


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## electricsheep

*Sethy666*
Thank you! Glad you like them


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Stanfiem

^^^Those screens are amazing.

Heres my skyrim so far. I have a several texture mods/ texture mod pieces. and a Ive tried a couple different enbs. I settled on real vision for now. I ahve been havinga problem though and am wondering what is up. So Im not hijacking the thread im going to post some screenshots for you.

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-28_00022_zps9ed3fcd2.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-24_00049_zpse38cf44e.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-23_00089_zps749e425a.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-28_00025_zps6992d4a9.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-27_00019_zpsc0309b26.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-28_00027_zps39861ee3.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-23_00084_zpsdd33b1f9.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-27_00019_zpsc0309b26.jpg.html

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-22_00030_zpsa91aa64e.jpg.html

Ok my problem is that During gameplay I get really bad lag like 1-2 second lag while moving the camera. My frams dip to about 30 then go back up to 45 or 60 and my video memory is around 2800 to 3200 mb I have 4GB 970 overclocked to 1546 \ 7600 I am currently using the Skyreal enb If i disable the enb i get a steady 60 fps and no lag. Does anyone know what is going on. It gets worse with gameplay


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanfiem*
> 
> ^^^Those screens are amazing.
> 
> Heres my skyrim so far. I have a several texture mods/ texture mod pieces. and a Ive tried a couple different enbs. I settled on real vision for now. I ahve been havinga problem though and am wondering what is up. So Im not hijacking the thread im going to post some screenshots for you.
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-28_00022_zps9ed3fcd2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-24_00049_zpse38cf44e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-23_00089_zps749e425a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-28_00025_zps6992d4a9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-27_00019_zpsc0309b26.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-28_00027_zps39861ee3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-23_00084_zpsdd33b1f9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-27_00019_zpsc0309b26.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-22_00030_zpsa91aa64e.jpg.html
> 
> Ok my problem is that During gameplay I get really bad lag like 1-2 second lag while moving the camera. My frams dip to about 30 then go back up to 45 or 60 and my video memory is around 2800 to 3200 mb I have 4GB 970 overclocked to 1546 \ 7600 I am currently using the Skyreal enb If i disable the enb i get a steady 60 fps and no lag. Does anyone know what is going on. It gets worse with gameplay


You're using settings/mods your computer cant handle. I can tell because without ENB you're only getting 60 fps.


----------



## Stanfiem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You're using settings/mods your computer cant handle. I can tell because without ENB you're only getting 60 fps.


It is capped at 60fps not using the enb. Im using driver vsync. I get close to 70-100 fps exterior and 100-200 interior. I reinstalled the enb and it was ok. Thank you for trying to help


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

My most recent shots.


----------



## rdr09

Had to resize image from 23MB to 8MB


----------



## elkcreek

*The Archer*


----------



## ASO7




----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Got my game up and running again.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Stanfiem

Some new screens for my "completed" textures / enb i decided to use


----------



## ASO7




----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## orick

Wow. Those yellow flowers and grass look amazing.


----------



## EddWar

Wow, now imagine how it would be TES 6


----------



## UKImperium

I thought so as well.


----------



## h2spartan




----------



## elkcreek

Waif


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## ASO7




----------



## elkcreek

The Letter


----------



## DeviousAddict

@ASO7
I know I'm probably asking a lot but could you PM me the mods you use to get that look please?
I use the NMM and i have quite a few mods on (mostly from Lifeshields list on the 1st post)

hears a quick screen of what mine looks like..


I do get stuttering even though i'm at the 60fps limit (pratically constantly) Also for some reason my game just shuts down with no warnings at all. I'll be fast traveling and all of a sudden I'll be back to my desktop.
So any help there would be most appreciated to.

Cheers guys.
Ps I'm hooked to modding this game now


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @ASO7
> I know I'm probably asking a lot but could you PM me the mods you use to get that look please?
> I use the NMM and i have quite a few mods on (mostly from Lifeshields list on the 1st post)
> 
> hears a quick screen of what mine looks like..
> 
> 
> I do get stuttering even though i'm at the 60fps limit (pratically constantly) Also for some reason my game just shuts down with no warnings at all. I'll be fast traveling and all of a sudden I'll be back to my desktop.
> So any help there would be most appreciated to.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> Ps I'm hooked to modding this game now


Most of it is his custom enb that he refuses to share.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Most of it is his custom enb that he refuses to share.


90% of his screenshots are also the same patch of grass. (that sexy sexy grass)

I was actually really impressed by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Most of it is his custom enb that he refuses to share.


That's something else i need help with. I can;t get my head round ENB's







tried reading guides etc but i just get lost.

It'd be amazing if anyone lived in Bristol UK that could pop round and show me, but that's one heck of a long shot lol


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> That's something else i need help with. I can;t get my head round ENB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried reading guides etc but i just get lost.
> 
> It'd be amazing if anyone lived in Bristol UK that could pop round and show me, but that's one heck of a long shot lol


I could probably show you via a teamviewer session when I get back from work but it might be way late in the night for you.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I could probably show you via a teamviewer session when I get back from work but it might be way late in the night for you.


That's very generous of you but depends on how late? I get up for work at 0600 GMT you see








Or if you're available some point over the weekend? that'd be awesome


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> That's very generous of you but depends on how late? I get up for work at 0600 GMT you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you're available some point over the weekend? that'd be awesome


Try with this it might help



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> That's very generous of you but depends on how late? I get up for work at 0600 GMT you see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you're available some point over the weekend? that'd be awesome


Add me on steam if you want as well, ill try and help some









me.go|Explodey


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Try with this it might help
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Add me on steam if you want as well, ill try and help some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me.go|Explodey


Cheers for the advice guys.
I just been through this guide i found http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/mods/enb/index.htm
I've followed it step by step so going to see if it works now.
I'll be back in a bit to let you know








If it hasn't I shall let you know


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I'm at that point in modding where it isn't worth the time and effort to try and fix the crashes (one specific crash from one source), and also find it too much of a pain to try and troubleshoot more than I already have. Already gone through the whole "do these mods cause the crash? Nope, do these? Nope" Until I ruled out the possibility of it being gameplay changing mods. I think all I have left to check are graphical mods, enb, and ini settings, which I've suspected for a while. Probably isn't vram, but I've messed with vram settings in the ini so many times it wouldn't surprise me if it was the cause. I also got new ram so I probably should update my ini accordingly.

The type of crash I'm having is probably the most annoying, completely random, there's no set pattern as to where or when it happens, only that it does, often when I'm in combat, sometimes when I'm saving, sometimes when I'm opening a menu. Don't know if I'd consider that to be the same source causing the crash but it tends to more often than not be just when I'm outside walking at random intervals. It's by far the more annoying type of ctd, and it's a shame because I won't have the time to do anything about it for another half a month, and I just want some casual Skyrim game time without crashes. Used to have around 220 mods incredibly stable, switching over to mod organizer has been a blessing and a curse.

I also hit another wall as far as performance/graphics goes, I can't stand the 22 FPS I get but I don't want to lower the graphics XD. Going to wait until I get crossfire I guess and then iron out all the kinks at once rather than do it now and then again when I get crossfire. Meh. Time will fix my situation at some point.

This is more of a semi-self-rant than it is an inquiry for help, I know the steps I need to fix the problem, I just don't have the time, and I have no idea why I took the time to write this lol. If someone had a similar ctd than I and can offer some insight as far as extreme graphically modding skyrim while having stability goes I'd appreciate it but otherwise grrrrrrrrr can't wait until I sit down and fix it. I spend half my time adding mods/fixing Skyrim if I'm lucky, the other half actually playing it, which nowadays doesn't seem to be the case.

I shall throw random screenshots out there so this isn't _that_ off-topic:


----------



## Alvarado

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm at that point in modding where it isn't worth the time and effort to try and fix the crashes (one specific crash from one source), and also find it too much of a pain to try and troubleshoot more than I already have. Already gone through the whole "do these mods cause the crash? Nope, do these? Nope" Until I ruled out the possibility of it being gameplay changing mods. I think all I have left to check are graphical mods, enb, and ini settings, which I've suspected for a while. Probably isn't vram, but I've messed with vram settings in the ini so many times it wouldn't surprise me if it was the cause. I also got new ram so I probably should update my ini accordingly.
> 
> The type of crash I'm having is probably the most annoying, completely random, there's no set pattern as to where or when it happens, only that it does, often when I'm in combat, sometimes when I'm saving, sometimes when I'm opening a menu. Don't know if I'd consider that to be the same source causing the crash but it tends to more often than not be just when I'm outside walking at random intervals. It's by far the more annoying type of ctd, and it's a shame because I won't have the time to do anything about it for another half a month, and I just want some casual Skyrim game time without crashes. Used to have around 220 mods incredibly stable, switching over to mod organizer has been a blessing and a curse.
> 
> I also hit another wall as far as performance/graphics goes, I can't stand the 22 FPS I get but I don't want to lower the graphics XD. Going to wait until I get crossfire I guess and then iron out all the kinks at once rather than do it now and then again when I get crossfire. Meh. Time will fix my situation at some point.
> 
> This is more of a semi-self-rant than it is an inquiry for help, I know the steps I need to fix the problem, I just don't have the time, and I have no idea why I took the time to write this lol. If someone had a similar ctd than I and can offer some insight as far as extreme graphically modding skyrim while having stability goes I'd appreciate it but otherwise grrrrrrrrr can't wait until I sit down and fix it. I spend half my time adding mods/fixing Skyrim if I'm lucky, the other half actually playing it, which nowadays doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I shall throw random screenshots out there so this isn't _that_ off-topic:






I'm gonna guess you crash to desktop without any errors yeah? Game just shuts off? If so, pretty massive chance you aren't running the memory patch.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess you crash to desktop without any errors yeah? Game just shuts off? If so, pretty massive chance you aren't running the memory patch.


Which memory patch are you referring to? It's been like 4ish months since I've messed with the memory, I at some point had something, might not have it after switching to mod organizer.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Which memory patch are you referring to? It's been like 4ish months since I've messed with the memory, I at some point had something, might not have it after switching to mod organizer.


http://wiki.step-project.com/Skyrim_Memory_Patch_3.0

*The Memory Patch* just google "skse memory patch" you'll get all sorts of topics on it.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://wiki.step-project.com/Skyrim_Memory_Patch_3.0
> 
> *The Memory Patch* just google "skse memory patch" you'll get all sorts of topics on it.


http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2729
Definitely have touched this thread before, I haven't seen the skse ini you linked before though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2729
> Definitely have touched this thread before, I haven't seen the skse ini you linked before though.


Yeah the whole compiling your own .dll is old. Now its all built into 1.7.1 skse just add those lines and your good to go. Oh you could also install the memory blocks log mod to see if its working. If you did mess with the .dlls it might be best to download a fresh skse.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah the whole compiling your own .dll is old. Now its all built into 1.7.1 skse just add those lines and your good to go. Oh you could also install the memory blocks log mod to see if its working. If you did mess with the .dlls it might be best to download a fresh skse.


I never got that far with editing the dlls. How recent is 1.7.1? I remember 1.7, and installing it, I probably don't have 1.7, I'll try adding the lines and see what happens, then update skse if I need to. I have a couple mods that had me add things in skse, I'd prefer to not mess with them unless I have to. Thanks for the help though, I think this was exactly what I was looking for, I knew I was behind on a couple things.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I never got that far with editing the dlls. How recent is 1.7.1? I remember 1.7, and installing it, I probably don't have 1.7, I'll try adding the lines and see what happens, then update skse if I need to. I have a couple mods that had me add things in skse, I'd prefer to not mess with them unless I have to. Thanks for the help though, I think this was exactly what I was looking for, I knew I was behind on a couple things.


Don't know how old 1.7.1 is but it is the latest one. I think (not 100% sure) that the skse memory patch only works on the 1.7.1 build. You should be fine just installing the latest one don't remember ever having issues updating it in the middle of a modded playthrough.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Don't know how old 1.7.1 is but it is the latest one. I think (not 100% sure) that the skse memory patch only works on the 1.7.1 build. You should be fine just installing the latest one don't remember ever having issues updating it in the middle of a modded playthrough.


Yeah it crashed with just the ini edit, I'll get around to updating it next time I play, hopefully it's all I need to get my memory straightened out once and for all. Not entirely sure it's memory related as I've spawned quite a large number of npcs without crashing in fairly demanding areas and had no issues, but then again that was a while ago, I tend to lose track of what changes I make. Still need to update skse regardless.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Yeah it crashed with just the ini edit, I'll get around to updating it next time I play, hopefully it's all I need to get my memory straightened out once and for all. Not entirely sure it's memory related as I've spawned quite a large number of npcs without crashing in fairly demanding areas and had no issues, but then again that was a while ago, I tend to lose track of what changes I make. Still need to update skse regardless.


To be fair its not an end to all random closes but on my latest playthrough I'm at 30 hours and its closed down twice? maybe three times. So its a massive reduction in shutoffs with the patch.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To be fair its not an end to all random closes but on my latest playthrough I'm at 30 hours and its closed down twice? maybe three times. So its a massive reduction in shutoffs with the patch.


My experience with modding Skyrim for so long makes me think it's only one thing killing me with the crashes, especially since I was almost completely stable beforehand. Assuming this is the cause it should fix a huge portion of my crashes. I miss the days of hours without crashes.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

FYI, crossfire doesn't help Skyrim all that much. I went from GPU usage pinned to 100% when I had 1 GPU to spotty GPU usage on two cards. Framerate is a bit better, but not really that impressive of results imo. The default Skyrim profile is broken as hell and stutters like no other, and messes up depth of field. For the game to work you need to use another profile (I used fear.exe) and then you get annoying flickering in menus and if you use the high detail face paints your characters' face will flicker black.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I mostly just need something that will bring me out of 22 fps, maybeee give me some headroom to add some nice grass mods and then have 30 fps as my minimum fps and we'll be golden. Ideally I'd want 45+ fps just so it's smooth, and considering all the difficult mods I put on there, aiming would be soooo much better. It's going to come with unusual issues, especially since I'm throwing mods into the equation, I understand that, there's still very few options other than adding more GPU power at this point. I do have to factor in that Skyrim is always my #1 reason to satisfy my video card upgrading itch, and a second 290 is not going be anywhere near as big of a jump as going from a 7750 to a single 290 is.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I mostly just need something that will bring me out of 22 fps, maybeee give me some headroom to add some nice grass mods and then have 30 fps as my minimum fps and we'll be golden. Ideally I'd want 45+ fps just so it's smooth, and considering all the difficult mods I put on there, aiming would be soooo much better. It's going to come with unusual issues, especially since I'm throwing mods into the equation, I understand that, there's still very few options other than adding more GPU power at this point. I do have to factor in that Skyrim is always my #1 reason to satisfy my video card upgrading itch, and a second 290 is not going be anywhere near as big of a jump as going from a 7750 to a single 290 is.


Wait how are you getting 22 frames out of a 290? I don't know much about gpus let alone amd ones but I thought the 290 was pretty good.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guy's I'm back.
I ran Skyrim lastnight after i followed that guide i found and I had a COTD!!
I went back to the guide to see if I'd missed anything and i had








I missed the Tweaks section and the Cleaning section, it was getting late and i rushed through :/ also i think i may have installed the ENB wrong so i will follow the link to the guide @boinz posted for me. That one seems to explain it in idiot terms









Looks like i've got some work to do tonight when i get home.
Hopefully have some gorgeous looking screen shots to post when I'm done


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guy's I'm back.
> I ran Skyrim lastnight after i followed that guide i found and I had a COTD!!
> I went back to the guide to see if I'd missed anything and i had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the Tweaks section and the Cleaning section, it was getting late and i rushed through :/ also i think i may have installed the ENB wrong so i will follow the link to the guide @boinz posted for me. That one seems to explain it in idiot terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i've got some work to do tonight when i get home.
> Hopefully have some gorgeous looking screen shots to post when I'm done


This is going to sound odd, but, you don't have climates of tamriel installed do you?

Also, you can't run the msi afterburner osd with ENB, just, you can't.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> This is going to sound odd, but, you don't have climates of tamriel installed do you?
> 
> Also, you can't run the msi afterburner osd with ENB, just, you can't.


I do have Cot installed yes. But I've got all the patches and fixes for it too. I just followed the guide I posted earlier. Had it all in order.
Is Cot bad or something?

I don't run msi afterburner, I'm not very confident with oc gpu's.
I looked at the idiots guide Boinz posted and I noticed I put the ENB files in the wrong folder








I 1st guide didn't explain that bit very well


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I do have Cot installed yes. But I've got all the patches and fixes for it too. I just followed the guide I posted earlier. Had it all in order.
> Is Cot bad or something?
> 
> I don't run msi afterburner, I'm not very confident with oc gpu's.
> I looked at the idiots guide Boinz posted and I noticed I put the ENB files in the wrong folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 1st guide didn't explain that bit very well


Try removing Climates of tamriel and make sure you're using the wrapper version (much more user friendly).

I forgot to ask, how far into the game is it getting, does it load at all, is the opening screen showing?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Try removing Climates of tamriel and make sure you're using the wrapper version (much more user friendly).
> 
> I forgot to ask, how far into the game is it getting, does it load at all, is the opening screen showing?


Im going to finish the guide properly as I didn't complete the tweaks and cleaning sections. If it crashes again I'll take your advice









I played for about 40 minutes before it crashed. It didnt load textures a t distance well though but I put that down to not finishing the guide.
I'll be done in the nezt 2hours and I'll post again, either with pics or another fault lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

One of my toons without ENB effect on.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanfiem*
> 
> ^^^Those screens are amazing.
> 
> http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/stanfiem513/media/2014-11-23_00089_zps749e425a.jpg.html


What is this magic? How do I get it?


----------



## greywarden

It's the daedric retexture, it's the one with the "Royal Daedric" version, and No Glow version.


----------



## DIYDeath

I use that armor for Serana, hate the normal Daedric look with that stupid, ugly glow.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Yay, everything worked with no CTD









Took loads of screenshots but here are my favourite 3





Cheers for all the help and suggestions guys


----------



## DIYDeath

Looks super dark, which is cool. I think Skyrim looks best in moody doom-esque lighting. xD


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wait how are you getting 22 frames out of a 290? I don't know much about gpus let alone amd ones but I thought the 290 was pretty good.


My ENB brings my 290 to its knees. Without an ENB, tons of texture mods etc. I get around 80 FPS, and it drops to 22 minimum when I use an ENB, omre specifically grim and somber. Being at 1440p doesn't help either. Basically I don't feel like sacrificing visual quality, and I enjoy it enough that I can live with 22 minimum fps lol. Indoors is perfectly fine, I tend to be in the 22-35 range outdoors, closer to the 22 range with places with lots of trees and grass.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> My ENB brings my 290 to its knees. Without an ENB, tons of texture mods etc. I get around 80 FPS, and it drops to 22 minimum when I use an ENB. Being at 1440p doesn't help either. Basically I don't feel like sacrificing visual quality, and I enjoy it enough that I can live with 22 minimum fps lol. Indoors is perfectly fine, I tend to be in the 22-35 range outdoors, closer to the 22 range with places with lots of trees and grass.


Ouch


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Looks super dark, which is cool. I think Skyrim looks best in moody doom-esque lighting. xD


Yeah I prefer the darker setting too, I think it's a bit more realisti that way


----------



## bigkahuna360

First of all, forgive me for bringing up very old posts, but I have questions and want the mods associated with them.








Quote:


> Spoiler: rashbeep
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> i think i've found my new favourite config (for now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB are you using, or if you made your own, could you PM me the config?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Spoiler: ASO7
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing what textures/mods you are using?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Spoiler: Nikhil
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What floral mod/mods are you using?
Click to expand...

Any other mods you guys could recommend would be awesome too! I want to give Skyrim that dark, realistic feel that it deserves.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> First of all, forgive me for bringing up very old posts, but I have questions and want the mods associated with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB are you using, or if you made your own, could you PM me the config?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASO7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing what textures/mods you are using?
> 
> What floral mod/mods are you using?
> 
> Any other mods you guys could recommend would be awesome too! I want to give Skyrim that dark, realistic feel that it deserves.


Lol at asking AS07 about his ENB the dude is gonna take it to his grave.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> First of all, forgive me for bringing up very old posts, but I have questions and want the mods associated with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB are you using, or if you made your own, could you PM me the config?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASO7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing what textures/mods you are using?
> 
> What floral mod/mods are you using?
> 
> Any other mods you guys could recommend would be awesome too! I want to give Skyrim that dark, realistic feel that it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at asking AS07 about his ENB the dude is gonna take it to his grave.
Click to expand...

I know he wouldnt give that to me, the question to each quote is below the spoiler.









EDIT: I guess it kind of is confusing they way I had it setup.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> First of all, forgive me for bringing up very old posts, but I have questions and want the mods associated with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other mods you guys could recommend would be awesome too! I want to give Skyrim that dark, realistic feel that it deserves.


I used this guide http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/mods/index.htm I wiped all the mods i had previously and did a fresh Skyrim install 1st though to make sure i wouldn't get any conflicts. (dont forget the tweaks and cleaning section like i did 1st time round







otherwise you get CTD)

However i didnt use the Skyrim Beautification Project ENB Settings they said to use. Instead i used the RealVision ENB preset http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/ as i thought their preset was way to bright and i thought unrealistic.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yo man, what mods did you use to get that kind of grass?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Lol at asking AS07 about his ENB the dude is gonna take it to his grave.


Idk, man, people roundabout don't seem like the secretive bunch.

In all honesty, though, I'd rather want to get a good understanding on how to produce desired results through ENB than following other people's guides like I do right now. Problem is, I don't see much meaningful documentation about it. I get a feeling that all these good ENB setups are a result of changing settings by experiment until you get something you like.


----------



## orick

Maybe he photoshops everything to look so good and there is no secret sauce.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

He does refuse to share...









Anywho, ive got a weird problem with my save games and im wondering if anyone has a clue what causes it. (I *think* it has to do with frostfall)

When I go to load my latest save games, it almost instantly CTD's. If i try loading it 5 or 6 times in a row itll load and be fine to play, No CTD's etc. There is nothing in papyrus logs or skse minidump log. The save file has no orphan scripts according to savetool and script scalpel. it happens in indoor and outdoor cells.

HERES WHERE IT GETS STRANGE, at least to me. If I load a save game Pre-Frostfall activation or removal, or if i COC QAsmoke before i load my latest saves, they load up fine. No CTD's, nothing. It works every time. If i dont do this then BAM YOU DONE CTD'ed!

What is with that?

And i found some cool "retro" ENB shots (v0.103?) i dont think ive posted here -


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> He does refuse to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, ive got a weird problem with my save games and im wondering if anyone has a clue what causes it. (I *think* it has to do with frostfall)
> 
> When I go to load my latest save games, it almost instantly CTD's. If i try loading it 5 or 6 times in a row itll load and be fine to play, No CTD's etc. There is nothing in papyrus logs or skse minidump log. The save file has no orphan scripts according to savetool and script scalpel. it happens in indoor and outdoor cells.
> 
> HERES WHERE IT GETS STRANGE, at least to me. If I load a save game Pre-Frostfall activation or removal, or if i COC QAsmoke before i load my latest saves, they load up fine. No CTD's, nothing. It works every time. If i dont do this then BAM YOU DONE CTD'ed!
> 
> What is with that?


I know I'm new to this, but have you tried the tweaks to your ini file?
I followed this load of tweaks and havent had a single CTD since (fingers crossed)
Quote:


> Tweaking Skyrim: INI-Files (Some are necessary, some are optional)
> The ini settings are just as important as the load-order. Skyrim has two ini files that you need to make some changes to. "Skyrim.ini" and "SkyrimPrefs.ini". They are usually located in: "c:\Users\(Your user name)\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\"
> Just use notpad to edit them.
> 
> Skyrim.ini - The following lines need to be changed, or added if they are not already present.
> 
> [General]
> bBorderRegionsEnabled=0
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bMultiThreadMovement=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bBackgroundCellLoads=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> [Archive] * These are necessary for ensuring right load-order, even if the load-order is already correctly configured (Don't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> [Display] * Add these lines only if you want to change your Field of View. I personally like 85, but it doesn't need to be. Choose the FOV you like
> fDefaultWorldFOV=85
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
> fdefaultfov=85
> fNearDistance=20.0000 * If you increase FOV, increase this number too, to avoid looking inside objects near the screen
> 
> [Grass] * The Grass settings are necessary for both "Skyrim Flora Overhaul" & "Grass on Steroids"
> b30GrassVS=1
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6 * Note. If you chose to use a newer version of "Skyrim Flora Overhaul" than 181b, set this to 7 instead of 6.
> iMinGrassSize=70
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecalMultithreaded=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> [Papyrus] * These settings will allow scripts to get a bit more priority at stressed times. Important for stability when having many mods installed
> fUpdateBudgetMS=1.6
> fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=1.6
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=2000
> 
> [Animation]
> bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> [HAVOK]
> iNumThreads=5 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU * Note, the "iNumThreads=(NUMBER)", should be set according to how many cores your CPU has. (With the maximum of 5)
> 
> SkyrimPrefs.ini - The following lines need to be changed, or added if they are not already present.
> 
> [General]
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedBlood=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedTextures=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedLOD=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedAI=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bRunHighLevelProcess=1
> bUseHardDriveCache=1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> 
> [BackgroundLoad] * Add these lines ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
> bBackgroundCellLoads=1
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> 
> [Display]
> bFXAAEnabled=0 * The ENB render has it's own AA settings, so this need to be disabled in order for the ENB to work
> iMultiSample=0 * The ENB render has it's own AA settings, so this need to be disabled in order for the ENB to work
> iMaxAnisotropy=0 * The ENB render has it's own AA settings, so this need to be disabled in order for the ENB to work
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 * This is need for the ENB render to process light sources correctly
> bFloatingPointTarget=1 * This is need for the ENB render to process light sources correctly
> fGamma=1.2000 * This setting matches the ENB settings on my monitor. If the settings seem to bright/dark, try changing this
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0 * The ENB render has it's own filtering settings, so this need to be disabled in order for the ENB to work
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0 * The ENB render has it's own AA settings, so this need to be disabled in order for the ENB to work
> iWaterMultiSamples=0 * The ENB render has it's own AA settings, so this need to be disabled in order for the ENB to work
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1 * This is need for the ENB render to show shadows correctly
> bDrawLandShadows=1 * This is need for the ENB render to show shadows correctly
> bDrawShadows=1 * This is need for the ENB render to show shadows correctly
> bShadowsOnGrass=1 * This is need for the ENB render to show shadows correctly
> 
> [Imagespace]
> bDoRadialBlur=0
> iRadialBlurLevel=0
> bDoDepthOfField=1 * This is need for the ENB render to use blur (Underwater will look terrible if set to "0")
> 
> [Grass] * The Grass settings are necessary for both Skyrim Flora Overhaul & Grass on Steroids
> bShadowsOnGrass=1
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bDrawShaderGrass=1
> iMinGrassSize=70
> b30GrassVS=1
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecalMultithreaded=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1 * Needed to load mods
> 
> [Water]
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1 * Needed for water effects
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> 
> [MAIN] * This is recommended, but not necessary. A lot of people get CTD's when traveling, if set to "1". When the safe-game gets bigger with time, that's when the CTDs start
> bSaveOnPause=0
> bSaveOnTravel=0
> bSaveOnWait=0
> bSaveOnRest=0
> 
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=1750 * This is needed for the extended fog system for the Climates of Tamriel mod
> 
> [SaveGame] * This is recommended, but not necessary. A lot of people get CTD's if set to "1". When the safe-game gets bigger with time, that's when the CTDs start
> bDisableAutoSave=1
> 
> [Trees]
> bAllowLoadTree=0 * Needed for minimizing the chance of floating trees
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> [Archive] * Needed for correct load-order
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> 
> [Navmesh]
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1 * Add this line ONLY if you have a multi-core CPU
> 
> Tweaking Skyrim: Running FNIS (Necessary)
> 
> Now run the tool from the "Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS" mod. It's located in: "(Your Skyrim folder)\Data\tools\GenerateFNIS_for_Users\". Execute the "GenerateFNISforUsers.exe" file.
> Select: "GENDER Specific Animations" - see FNIS Description > "Patches"
> And: "SKELETON Arm Fix" - see FNIS Description > "Patches"
> The press: "Update FNIS Behavior". When the tool has run, press: "Consistence Check". Don't worry if it reports a few error. Press "Exit".
> 
> * Note. If you install/uninstall mods which include any form of NPCs or mannequins, you need to run this tool again, or the animations will fail.


Then Download and install this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25859/? and follow this part of the guide http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/cleaning/index.htm


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I know he wouldnt give that to me, the question to each quote is below the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess it kind of is confusing they way I had it setup.


Wow, that was a long time ago I made that post. I'll try and search through my downloads folder for that preset as I believe I do keep everything I download.. but yea I really have no clue what it was called!

Right now, I use Natural Lighting and Atmospherics and have been for a while. IMO it's the best preset for Skyrim.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I know he wouldnt give that to me, the question to each quote is below the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess it kind of is confusing they way I had it setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that was a long time ago I made that post. I'll try and search through my downloads folder for that preset as I believe I do keep everything I download.. but yea I really have no clue what it was called!
> 
> Right now, I use Natural Lighting and Atmospherics and have been for a while. IMO it's the best preset for Skyrim.
Click to expand...

I'll have to look into those.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> First of all, forgive me for bringing up very old posts, but I have questions and want the mods associated with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other mods you guys could recommend would be awesome too! I want to give Skyrim that dark, realistic feel that it deserves.


Using mods from Lifeshield's "The The Overclock.net Guide To Modifying TESV: Skyrim" thread.

The plants are from "Unique Grasses & GroundCover".


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> First of all, forgive me for bringing up very old posts, but I have questions and want the mods associated with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other mods you guys could recommend would be awesome too! I want to give Skyrim that dark, realistic feel that it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using mods from Lifeshield's "The The Overclock.net Guide To Modifying TESV: Skyrim" thread.
> 
> The plants are from "Unique Grasses & GroundCover".
Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Maybe he photoshops everything to look so good and there is no secret sauce.


I also use photoshop for my videos









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLs2_4hMNlr-h1EAoV6UIJ5VdmpwBUXGMB

I usually tweak the ENB for each screenshot so i won't share something that isn't finished as a ENB preset, that's all, i used Opethfeldt's ENB as a base so tweak it to your taste...

And the mods i usually use are here, just don't ask every mod i used for every screenshot because i don't always use the same :
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## orick

If I keep accusing you of photoshopping, will you keep putting out vids to prove your innocence? Cause that video totally looks photoshopped! Lol

I wonder of that works on electicsheep. Hey electricsheep, those horses of yours are totally photoshopped. That's why they look so amazing!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

a different kind of awesome?


----------



## Sugi

What is everyone using for HDT mods? I was looking at expanding my collection of them. Are they still glitching out from time to time? I currently have the cape and the pony tail hair mod. What would you recommend? Also, is there break away armor mod? I thought, I saw it some time ago.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> If I keep accusing you of photoshopping, will you keep putting out vids to prove your innocence? Cause that video totally looks photoshopped! Lol
> 
> I wonder of that works on electicsheep. Hey electricsheep, those horses of yours are totally photoshopped. That's why they look so amazing!


Well, here's my meticulously Photoshopped video... enjoy!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Man I need more GPU power!

Also - I think I fixed my CTD when loading a save issue. I set IgnoreLoadingScreen=false in my ENB and it stoppped doing it, i forgot i had updated my ENB at the same time as I removed frostfall. Hopefully that was all it was


----------



## orick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Well, here's my meticulously Photoshopped video... enjoy!


Those photoshop look amazing.







. I need to get a new videocard, mod my skyrim to look that good. Then get a oculus rift cv1, and just take a month off from the real world.

Electricsheep, sorry if this had already been asked before but did you ever post your list of mods?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Crash was definitely frostfall related, and now it seems fixed thanks to script scalpel









Hope its all good now, would hate to lose another high-ish level toon >.< (an early version of Frostfall blew up my nords save, she was level 55 when it happened..... and like a dummy i had been deleting my backlogged save files)


----------



## ohYess

Grim and Somber Malacath
(no Photoshop, no external editing, no trickery/manipulating, just pure in game captures!)






















































My new videos ... enjoy!


----------



## DeviousAddict

I know my pictures arent anything compared to most posted on here. As i've said before new at this, so still collecting and playing with mods.
Anywho, latest screen shots





I', currently using the RealVision ENB, and i was wondering if there is any betterones out there?
There was a link to the Unreal one on the 1st post but it's no longer on the nexus website, does anyone know where i can download that?


----------



## electricsheep

*orick*
My Load order as you requested it, but this by its self won't get you the same visuals as mine:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Dawnguard.esm
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
HearthFires.esm
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Dragonborn.esm
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
Falskaar.esm
3rdEraWeaponsMoS.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
ApachiiHairFemales.esm
RSkyrimChildren.esm
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
Omegared99-Compilation.esm
RaceCompatibility.esm
ETaC - RESOURCES.esm
Inn Girls Resources.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
USKP Patcher for RaceCompatibility.esp
BalagogGroNolob.esp
ELE-Special Lighting.esp
3rdEraWeapMoS-rareCraft.esp
Bryling.esp
DanicaPureSpring.esp
Footprints.esp
WWW.esp
Maven.esp
ELE-Weathers.esp
BS-TheHag_WarPaints.esp
SulfurRocks.esp
BVFE_Serana.esp
iActivate.esp
CharacterMakingExtender.esp
Convenient Horses.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
KJ Tattoos 2K.esp
ELE-FX Emittance.esp
Moss Rocks.esp
ETaC - Complete.esp
Ysolda.esp
BrandShei.esp
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
Differently Ebony.esp
RSChildren_V.esp
Apex Werewolf.esp
ElisifTheFair.esp
ELE-Spell and Torch Lighting.esp
Ahlam.esp
Embry.esp
CarlottaValentia.esp
Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
EpisodeParallax.esp
Raven Set v1.4.esp
ValiantNordBow.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
Anuriel.esp
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
mintylightningmod.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
Faida.esp
FraliaGrayMane.esp
Fridrika.esp
Arcadia.esp
GaiusMaro.esp
getSnowy.esp
ELE Dragonborn-Weathers.esp
Faralda.esp
Betrid.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RCRN Legacy.esp
Pretty Poses And Animations.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
Hroki.esp
realrain.esp
iHUD.esp
Sapphire.esp
ImmersiveSpells.esp
KS Hairdo's.esp
MirabelleErvine.esp
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
RaceMenu.esp
Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
Real Roads.esp
Craftable Invisible Helmets.esp
BS-TheHag_Overlays.esp
No Dragon LODs v2 full.esp
Non-HDT Female Hairstyles.esp
NoxWCC.esp
Pretty Combat Idles.esp
Pretty Female Idles.esp
Open Face Guard Helmets.esp
RaceMenuPlugin.esp
Rainbows.esp
Rayg_AshstormNoSnow.esp
RelightingSkyrim-FULL.esp
RelightingSkyrim.esp
ELE Plugin - RS Light Color.esp
ETaC - Dragon Bridge South.esp
ETaC - Complete RS Patch.esp
Prometheus_No_snow_Under_the_roof_DG_DR.esp
Relighting Skyrim - Dawnguard.esp
ELE DG-Light Bulbs Interior.esp
ELE DG-Interior Lighting.esp
ELE-Interior Lighting.esp
ELE-Light Bulbs Interior.esp
BloodWitchArmor.esp
FS_UltimateAssortment.esp
ELE-FX Effects Interior.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
RSChildren_DB.esp
RSChildren_HF.esp
RSChildren_PatchUSKP.esp
towConversation.esp
Taarie.esp
Sigrid.esp
SKpaints2.esp
SkyrimHighDefinitionLODs.esp
SkyrimHighDefinitionLODsDragonborn.esp
SkyUI.esp
MinimalHUD.esp
Smoking Torches.esp
SplashofRain.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
SFO - Dragonborn.esp
Tamriel Reloaded Flora.esp
Unique Grasses.esp
SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
SDO Full-LOD - The Morthal Swamp Complete.esp
Distant DetailHF.esp
ELE-Light Bulbs Exterior.esp
SkyFalls + SkyMills + DG + DB.esp
Atlas Blackreach.esp
Relighting Skyrim - Dragonborn.esp
ELE DB-Interior Lighting.esp
Immersive Solstheim.esp
SkyFalls Dragonborn Small waterfalls.esp
RealisticWaterTwo.esp
OBIS.esp
Immersive Wenches.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
FalkFirebeard.esp
AdrianneAvenicci.esp
Irileth.esp
OBISDB.esp
ETaC - Complete LoS Patch.esp
Immersive Whiterun.esp
Waves.esp
ETaC - Complete NoSnow Patch.esp
ETaC - Better Dynamic Snow Patch.esp
EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp
EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp
Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
Windfull Skyrim.esp
FCO - Follower Commentary Overhaul.esp
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
3rdEraWeapMoS-lvlList.esp
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
Ancient Dragon Knight Armor.esp
WOME_Galadriel.esp
Elven Archer Armor.esp
EMViljaInSolstheimAddOn.esp
WATER DB Waves.esp
SDO Full-LOD - Waterfall Effects.esp
BellyachesNewDragonSpecies.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Legendary.esp
Cloaks.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
WATER DG.esp
TH3WICK3D1-BlueStripesEliteArmor.esp
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
Third Era - Dwemer.esp
Tonilia.esp
zzArmormashups.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
HirelingVorstag.esp
Annekke.esp
AelaTheHuntress.esp
Borgakh.esp
Immersive Orc Strongholds.esp
Sven.esp
CamillaValerius.esp
Delphine.esp
Mjoll.esp
HirelingJenassa.esp
BrelynaMaryon.esp
fallentreebridges.esp
Farkas.esp
HBetterBows.esp
KK_Lola_companion_wolfdog.esp
SRIsaka.esp
Faendal.esp
Anruin - Faendal Replacer.esp
HirelingErikTheSlayer.esp
HousecarlWhiterun.esp
HirelingBelrand.esp
UniqueLydiaArmor.esp
SDO Full-LOD - Whiterun Trundra Creeks.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves.esp
Rooster At Dawn v1.0.esp
Farm Animals_HF.esp
Relighting Skyrim - HearthFire.esp
ELE HF-Interior Lighting.esp
Blacksmithforge water fix HF.esp
Atlas Map Markers.esp
SRIlta.esp
SRKirsikka.esp
SRMaisa.esp
SRSarasta.esp
Torvar.esp
Uthgerd.esp
WarmongerArmory_Vanilla.esp
WarmongerArmory_DLC.esp
WATER Falskaar.esp
WATER.esp
Watercolor_for_ENB_RWT.esp
Skysan_ENBHorseTrough.esp
Blacksmithforge water fix DB.esp
DynDOLOD.esp
CompanionArissa.esp
Immersive Battles.esp
Immersive Travelers.esp
Zt_followers.esp
WATER Plants.esp
Blacksmithforge water fix Vanilla.esp
Osare Culort Outfit.esp
More Thieves.esp
Vex.esp
Immersive Patrols.esp
Immersive Mercenaries.esp
Animated Enchantments.esp
Atlas Dragonborn.esp
Immersive Dragonborn.esp
Atlas Dawnguard.esp
TrissArmorRetextured.esp
Immersive Dawnguard.esp
WhiterunInEnhanced.esp
Beautiful Whiterun.esp
RealisticWhiterun.esp
Skyrim_Ice_Shader_Fix.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Dawnguard.esp
Immersive Werewolves.esp
SDO Full-LOD - Giant Campfires.esp
WOME_Eowyn.esp
WVS.esp
Faction Crossbows.esp
Blacksmithforge water fix DG.esp
Dr_Bandolier.esp
thieves guild visitors.esp
Immersive Brigands.esp
DragonboneBarbarianArmor.esp
Atlas Hearthfire.esp
ETaC - Complete Atlas Patch.esp
Immersive Factions.esp
Medusa and Drakul Armors.esp
Raven Witch Armor.esp
RGMsAlchemistsCompendium.esp
WOME_Arwen.esp
warchiefarmor.esp
Bashed Patch, 0.esp



Main mods for the visual look:

ELE weathers http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1930
My own custom ENB (PM me if you want the files)
50GB of 2k/4k textures (hand picked from lots of different packs) Don't attempt this many unless you have min 6GB VRAM
Main texture packs used: Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, Skyrim 2K, Serious HD, Vivid Landscapes, AMidianBorn, Pfuscher's 4k
Grass: Skyrim Flora Overhaul, Tamriel Reloaded Grass Field Ed, Unique Grasses and ground covers, in that load order
Expanded Towns and Cities
Real roads
Parallax Reloaded
WATER
SMIM


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I', currently using the RealVision ENB, and i was wondering if there is any betterones out there?
> There was a link to the Unreal one on the 1st post but it's no longer on the nexus website, does anyone know where i can download that?


I've always loved True Vision, its a little demanding, even the performance version, but it looks absolutely great, its the closest I feel to real colors and effects.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I've always loved True Vision, its a little demanding, even the performance version, but it looks absolutely great, its the closest I feel to real colors and effects.


I was looking at true vision.
I will give it a try thank you


----------



## ASO7




----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey guys, I have an issue where when I go to fast travel, all of the rivers are invisible or using cloud textures? Anyone know a fix?


Spoiler: Load Order



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Dawnguard.esm
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Dragonborn.esm
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
Wyrmstooth.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
SkyUI.esp
BetterQuestObjectives.esp
BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
SaturationBoost.esp
SpeechTree.esp
Gold ingot.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
Moss Rocks.esp
realrainCoT.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp
SplashofRain.esp
Arrowsmith.esp
Crossbows_Basic_Collection_EN_LL.esp
KMKSoulGemCraft.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
Real Roads.esp
randomthunder.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
Lightweight Potions and Poisons.esp
DynamicSpells.esp
balanceddestructionv4.esp
FollowerWander2.esp
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
Realistic crime report radius.esp
Beards.esp
ImprovedSkillBooks.esp
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
mintylightningmod.esp
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
ingot recovery.esp
Lawrens RNG Guards.esp
prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
ShootingStars.esp
Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
Crafting Locations Improvedv462comp.esp
GloriousEnviroments.esp
Betteranimals.esp
BetterBreezehome.esp
SoS - The Wilds.esp
SoS - Civilization.esp
falmerrace.esp
ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch_ESS.esp
Fixed Followers.esp
HigherLevelEnemies.esp
reduced distance npc greetings.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
DynamicMerchants.esp
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
Cartographers Map Markers.esp
Birds.esp
MVABasic.esp
SMIM-Merged-All.esp
buildablehouse.esp
dragonsoulstoperks.esp
Purewaters.esp
Chesko_Frostfall.esp
MidasSkyrim.esp
Dungeons 4.esp
DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp
Dungeons Chapter 1.esp
Dungeons Swamp of the Dead.esp
Dungeons Vault of Elements.esp
Silver smithing NEW.esp
Dungeons Chapter 2.esp
Dungeons Chapter 3 Crystal Forest.esp
Dungeons Realm of Darkness.esp
disablelydiatradedialog.esp
moredragonloot.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
UnreadBooksGlow.esp
When Vampires Attack.esp
WVExpansion.esp
PrvtI_HeavyArmory.esp
Bashed Patch, 0.esp
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
ELFX - NoBreezehome.esp
ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
Immersive Sounds - Weaponry.esp
ISWeaponry Enhanced Blood Patch.esp
Immersive Patrols II.esp
AOS.esp
AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
AOS2_CoT3_1_patch.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
dD-Larger Splatter Size.esp
Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
BFSEffects.esp
Birdsofskyrim.esp
BlockSparkles.esp
Cloaks.esp
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
Elemental Staves.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
Footprints.esp
Brows.esp
zz_GDRAHoods.esp
fallentreebridges.esp
LadyKdCirclets.esp
alvor's house dynamic.esp
NoTint.esm
EpisodeParallax.esp
Real Clouds.esp
RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
SFO - Dragonborn.esp
Shadows - Dawnguard.esp
Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp
Shadows - Skyrim.esp
Unique Grasses.esp
Unique Uniques.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an issue where when I go to fast travel, all of the rivers are invisible or using cloud textures? Anyone know a fix?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> Wyrmstooth.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
> SaturationBoost.esp
> SpeechTree.esp
> Gold ingot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
> Moss Rocks.esp
> realrainCoT.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
> DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Arrowsmith.esp
> Crossbows_Basic_Collection_EN_LL.esp
> KMKSoulGemCraft.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Real Roads.esp
> randomthunder.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> Lightweight Potions and Poisons.esp
> DynamicSpells.esp
> balanceddestructionv4.esp
> FollowerWander2.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Realistic crime report radius.esp
> Beards.esp
> ImprovedSkillBooks.esp
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> ingot recovery.esp
> Lawrens RNG Guards.esp
> prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
> ShootingStars.esp
> Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
> Crafting Locations Improvedv462comp.esp
> GloriousEnviroments.esp
> Betteranimals.esp
> BetterBreezehome.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> falmerrace.esp
> ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_ESS.esp
> Fixed Followers.esp
> HigherLevelEnemies.esp
> reduced distance npc greetings.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> DynamicMerchants.esp
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Cartographers Map Markers.esp
> Birds.esp
> MVABasic.esp
> SMIM-Merged-All.esp
> buildablehouse.esp
> dragonsoulstoperks.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> MidasSkyrim.esp
> Dungeons 4.esp
> DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 1.esp
> Dungeons Swamp of the Dead.esp
> Dungeons Vault of Elements.esp
> Silver smithing NEW.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 2.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 3 Crystal Forest.esp
> Dungeons Realm of Darkness.esp
> disablelydiatradedialog.esp
> moredragonloot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
> The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
> UnreadBooksGlow.esp
> When Vampires Attack.esp
> WVExpansion.esp
> PrvtI_HeavyArmory.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - NoBreezehome.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Weaponry.esp
> ISWeaponry Enhanced Blood Patch.esp
> Immersive Patrols II.esp
> AOS.esp
> AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
> AOS2_CoT3_1_patch.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> dD-Larger Splatter Size.esp
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> Elemental Staves.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Brows.esp
> zz_GDRAHoods.esp
> fallentreebridges.esp
> LadyKdCirclets.esp
> alvor's house dynamic.esp
> NoTint.esm
> EpisodeParallax.esp
> Real Clouds.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> Shadows - Dawnguard.esp
> Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp
> Shadows - Skyrim.esp
> Unique Grasses.esp
> Unique Uniques.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp


Might have a better shot if you asked in the actual skyrim forum and not the screenshots one.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an issue where when I go to fast travel, all of the rivers are invisible or using cloud textures? Anyone know a fix?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> Wyrmstooth.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
> SaturationBoost.esp
> SpeechTree.esp
> Gold ingot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
> Moss Rocks.esp
> realrainCoT.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
> DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Arrowsmith.esp
> Crossbows_Basic_Collection_EN_LL.esp
> KMKSoulGemCraft.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Real Roads.esp
> randomthunder.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> Lightweight Potions and Poisons.esp
> DynamicSpells.esp
> balanceddestructionv4.esp
> FollowerWander2.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Realistic crime report radius.esp
> Beards.esp
> ImprovedSkillBooks.esp
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> ingot recovery.esp
> Lawrens RNG Guards.esp
> prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
> ShootingStars.esp
> Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
> Crafting Locations Improvedv462comp.esp
> GloriousEnviroments.esp
> Betteranimals.esp
> BetterBreezehome.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> falmerrace.esp
> ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_ESS.esp
> Fixed Followers.esp
> HigherLevelEnemies.esp
> reduced distance npc greetings.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> DynamicMerchants.esp
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Cartographers Map Markers.esp
> Birds.esp
> MVABasic.esp
> SMIM-Merged-All.esp
> buildablehouse.esp
> dragonsoulstoperks.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> MidasSkyrim.esp
> Dungeons 4.esp
> DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 1.esp
> Dungeons Swamp of the Dead.esp
> Dungeons Vault of Elements.esp
> Silver smithing NEW.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 2.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 3 Crystal Forest.esp
> Dungeons Realm of Darkness.esp
> disablelydiatradedialog.esp
> moredragonloot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
> The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
> UnreadBooksGlow.esp
> When Vampires Attack.esp
> WVExpansion.esp
> PrvtI_HeavyArmory.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - NoBreezehome.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Weaponry.esp
> ISWeaponry Enhanced Blood Patch.esp
> Immersive Patrols II.esp
> AOS.esp
> AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
> AOS2_CoT3_1_patch.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> dD-Larger Splatter Size.esp
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> Elemental Staves.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Brows.esp
> zz_GDRAHoods.esp
> fallentreebridges.esp
> LadyKdCirclets.esp
> alvor's house dynamic.esp
> NoTint.esm
> EpisodeParallax.esp
> Real Clouds.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> Shadows - Dawnguard.esp
> Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp
> Shadows - Skyrim.esp
> Unique Grasses.esp
> Unique Uniques.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have a better shot if you asked in the actual skyrim forum and not the screenshots one.
Click to expand...

I'd actually though I might have a better chance here since most who come here have their Skyrim's heavily modded with the same or similar mods.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> Grim and Somber Malacath
> (no Photoshop, no external editing, no trickery/manipulating, just pure in game captures!)


Omg, how, just how did you accomplish that? If I could make the game look that good I wouldn't play anything else ever again most likely.


----------



## orick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *orick*
> My Load order as you requested it, but this by its self won't get you the same visuals as mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> HearthFires.esm
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Falskaar.esm
> 3rdEraWeaponsMoS.esm
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm
> RSkyrimChildren.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> Omegared99-Compilation.esm
> RaceCompatibility.esm
> ETaC - RESOURCES.esm
> Inn Girls Resources.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
> USKP Patcher for RaceCompatibility.esp
> BalagogGroNolob.esp
> ELE-Special Lighting.esp
> 3rdEraWeapMoS-rareCraft.esp
> Bryling.esp
> DanicaPureSpring.esp
> Footprints.esp
> WWW.esp
> Maven.esp
> ELE-Weathers.esp
> BS-TheHag_WarPaints.esp
> SulfurRocks.esp
> BVFE_Serana.esp
> iActivate.esp
> CharacterMakingExtender.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> KJ Tattoos 2K.esp
> ELE-FX Emittance.esp
> Moss Rocks.esp
> ETaC - Complete.esp
> Ysolda.esp
> BrandShei.esp
> DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
> Differently Ebony.esp
> RSChildren_V.esp
> Apex Werewolf.esp
> ElisifTheFair.esp
> ELE-Spell and Torch Lighting.esp
> Ahlam.esp
> Embry.esp
> CarlottaValentia.esp
> Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
> EpisodeParallax.esp
> Raven Set v1.4.esp
> ValiantNordBow.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> Anuriel.esp
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
> Faida.esp
> FraliaGrayMane.esp
> Fridrika.esp
> Arcadia.esp
> GaiusMaro.esp
> getSnowy.esp
> ELE Dragonborn-Weathers.esp
> Faralda.esp
> Betrid.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RCRN Legacy.esp
> Pretty Poses And Animations.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> Hroki.esp
> realrain.esp
> iHUD.esp
> Sapphire.esp
> ImmersiveSpells.esp
> KS Hairdo's.esp
> MirabelleErvine.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
> Real Roads.esp
> Craftable Invisible Helmets.esp
> BS-TheHag_Overlays.esp
> No Dragon LODs v2 full.esp
> Non-HDT Female Hairstyles.esp
> NoxWCC.esp
> Pretty Combat Idles.esp
> Pretty Female Idles.esp
> Open Face Guard Helmets.esp
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> Rainbows.esp
> Rayg_AshstormNoSnow.esp
> RelightingSkyrim-FULL.esp
> RelightingSkyrim.esp
> ELE Plugin - RS Light Color.esp
> ETaC - Dragon Bridge South.esp
> ETaC - Complete RS Patch.esp
> Prometheus_No_snow_Under_the_roof_DG_DR.esp
> Relighting Skyrim - Dawnguard.esp
> ELE DG-Light Bulbs Interior.esp
> ELE DG-Interior Lighting.esp
> ELE-Interior Lighting.esp
> ELE-Light Bulbs Interior.esp
> BloodWitchArmor.esp
> FS_UltimateAssortment.esp
> ELE-FX Effects Interior.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> RSChildren_DB.esp
> RSChildren_HF.esp
> RSChildren_PatchUSKP.esp
> towConversation.esp
> Taarie.esp
> Sigrid.esp
> SKpaints2.esp
> SkyrimHighDefinitionLODs.esp
> SkyrimHighDefinitionLODsDragonborn.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> MinimalHUD.esp
> Smoking Torches.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> Tamriel Reloaded Flora.esp
> Unique Grasses.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> SDO Full-LOD - The Morthal Swamp Complete.esp
> Distant DetailHF.esp
> ELE-Light Bulbs Exterior.esp
> SkyFalls + SkyMills + DG + DB.esp
> Atlas Blackreach.esp
> Relighting Skyrim - Dragonborn.esp
> ELE DB-Interior Lighting.esp
> Immersive Solstheim.esp
> SkyFalls Dragonborn Small waterfalls.esp
> RealisticWaterTwo.esp
> OBIS.esp
> Immersive Wenches.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> FalkFirebeard.esp
> AdrianneAvenicci.esp
> Irileth.esp
> OBISDB.esp
> ETaC - Complete LoS Patch.esp
> Immersive Whiterun.esp
> Waves.esp
> ETaC - Complete NoSnow Patch.esp
> ETaC - Better Dynamic Snow Patch.esp
> EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp
> EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp
> Further Dark Dungeons for ENB.esp
> Windfull Skyrim.esp
> FCO - Follower Commentary Overhaul.esp
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
> 3rdEraWeapMoS-lvlList.esp
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
> Ancient Dragon Knight Armor.esp
> WOME_Galadriel.esp
> Elven Archer Armor.esp
> EMViljaInSolstheimAddOn.esp
> WATER DB Waves.esp
> SDO Full-LOD - Waterfall Effects.esp
> BellyachesNewDragonSpecies.esp
> RealisticWaterTwo - Legendary.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> WATER DG.esp
> TH3WICK3D1-BlueStripesEliteArmor.esp
> The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
> Third Era - Dwemer.esp
> Tonilia.esp
> zzArmormashups.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
> HirelingVorstag.esp
> Annekke.esp
> AelaTheHuntress.esp
> Borgakh.esp
> Immersive Orc Strongholds.esp
> Sven.esp
> CamillaValerius.esp
> Delphine.esp
> Mjoll.esp
> HirelingJenassa.esp
> BrelynaMaryon.esp
> fallentreebridges.esp
> Farkas.esp
> HBetterBows.esp
> KK_Lola_companion_wolfdog.esp
> SRIsaka.esp
> Faendal.esp
> Anruin - Faendal Replacer.esp
> HirelingErikTheSlayer.esp
> HousecarlWhiterun.esp
> HirelingBelrand.esp
> UniqueLydiaArmor.esp
> SDO Full-LOD - Whiterun Trundra Creeks.esp
> RealisticWaterTwo - Waves.esp
> Rooster At Dawn v1.0.esp
> Farm Animals_HF.esp
> Relighting Skyrim - HearthFire.esp
> ELE HF-Interior Lighting.esp
> Blacksmithforge water fix HF.esp
> Atlas Map Markers.esp
> SRIlta.esp
> SRKirsikka.esp
> SRMaisa.esp
> SRSarasta.esp
> Torvar.esp
> Uthgerd.esp
> WarmongerArmory_Vanilla.esp
> WarmongerArmory_DLC.esp
> WATER Falskaar.esp
> WATER.esp
> Watercolor_for_ENB_RWT.esp
> Skysan_ENBHorseTrough.esp
> Blacksmithforge water fix DB.esp
> DynDOLOD.esp
> CompanionArissa.esp
> Immersive Battles.esp
> Immersive Travelers.esp
> Zt_followers.esp
> WATER Plants.esp
> Blacksmithforge water fix Vanilla.esp
> Osare Culort Outfit.esp
> More Thieves.esp
> Vex.esp
> Immersive Patrols.esp
> Immersive Mercenaries.esp
> Animated Enchantments.esp
> Atlas Dragonborn.esp
> Immersive Dragonborn.esp
> Atlas Dawnguard.esp
> TrissArmorRetextured.esp
> Immersive Dawnguard.esp
> WhiterunInEnhanced.esp
> Beautiful Whiterun.esp
> RealisticWhiterun.esp
> Skyrim_Ice_Shader_Fix.esp
> RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Dawnguard.esp
> Immersive Werewolves.esp
> SDO Full-LOD - Giant Campfires.esp
> WOME_Eowyn.esp
> WVS.esp
> Faction Crossbows.esp
> Blacksmithforge water fix DG.esp
> Dr_Bandolier.esp
> thieves guild visitors.esp
> Immersive Brigands.esp
> DragonboneBarbarianArmor.esp
> Atlas Hearthfire.esp
> ETaC - Complete Atlas Patch.esp
> Immersive Factions.esp
> Medusa and Drakul Armors.esp
> Raven Witch Armor.esp
> RGMsAlchemistsCompendium.esp
> WOME_Arwen.esp
> warchiefarmor.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> 
> 
> 
> Main mods for the visual look:
> 
> ELE weathers http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1930
> My own custom ENB (PM me if you want the files)
> 50GB of 2k/4k textures (hand picked from lots of different packs) Don't attempt this many unless you have min 6GB VRAM
> Main texture packs used: Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, Skyrim 2K, Serious HD, Vivid Landscapes, AMidianBorn, Pfuscher's 4k
> Grass: Skyrim Flora Overhaul, Tamriel Reloaded Grass Field Ed, Unique Grasses and ground covers, in that load order
> Expanded Towns and Cities
> Real roads
> Parallax Reloaded
> WATER
> SMIM


Rep given and mind blown. I really can't wait to get a new video card although I have no idea when I will ever get the free time to really play with skyrim that much. Guess I will live vicariously through you guys until I do.


----------



## Creator

Decided to fire up Skyrim again today and played for about an hour. Modded Skyrim is one of those games that looks significantly better playing because you really need the full resolution (1440p or 4K) to see all the detail!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

So ive been told that having to COC qasmoke from main menu before loading my save to prevent a CTD is normal. Nah, I dont think so...







. especially since it never did it before I uninstalled Frostfall. We shall see i guess...

Gonna restart this character tonight as there is nothing in my papyrus log, nothing in my skse miniidumps, the save files are only up to 8.4mb and script scalpel seems to show no real issues.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> So ive been told that having to COC qasmoke from main menu before loading my save to prevent a CTD is normal. Nah, I dont think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . especially since it never did it before I uninstalled Frostfall. We shall see i guess...
> 
> Gonna restart this character tonight as there is nothing in my papyrus log, nothing in my skse miniidumps, the save files are only up to 8.4mb and script scalpel seems to show no real issues.


If you are having to do that then you have scripts that are taking too long to load. I had this issue with one of the poser mods. After a certain amount of scripts having to load I would have constant CTD when trying to load save games with that mod installed. I can't remember the name of the ini setting but you can extend the time the game waits for loading those but in my case it didn't help.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> If you are having to do that then you have scripts that are taking too long to load. I had this issue with one of the poser mods. After a certain amount of scripts having to load I would have constant CTD when trying to load save games with that mod installed. I can't remember the name of the ini setting but you can extend the time the game waits for loading those but in my case it didn't help.


Yeah I already have those tweaks cause I was running Frostfall and RN&D with some others. I have some pose mods but theyre not in the load order, Of course im sure that doesnt matter


----------



## elkcreek

Wisp


----------



## electricsheep

Two new videos:


----------



## elkcreek

Wisp 2


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I went through my scripts folder one at a time, there were 2 script files left there that are not tied to any mods in my load order. Deleted those and the CTD is gone. I mustve loaded my game and then immediately quit to desktop 70 times making sure... lol. So the game must see those files and freak out when they arent tied to anything because my papyrus logs from that CTD were literally 4 lines long.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Here's a couple screenshots I decided to take with only some of the features on so it was still playable.


----------



## ohYess

Insomnia ENB


----------



## greywarden

I've used that one before, forgot how amazing it looked.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Tried out True Vision ENB








After seeing them pictures above though. I'm going to try out the Insomnia one









Quick ENB question though, i was reading about the enblocal.ini and the VideoMemorySizeMb= setting.
is this right? "To set VideoMemorySizeMb= for 64bit systems, use the formula: (video memory + system memory) - 2048."
I only ask because following that on my system would put the setting at VideoMemorySizeMb=17408 because i have 3gb Gpu and 16gb ram

Cheers.


----------



## Creator

I really wish there was a multicore enhancer of some sort for this game. It's so frustrating to see my Titans getting hit with only 50% usage out doors, causing my frame rates to dip as low as 20 in some places around Riften.









I think I need to figure out how to start optimizing myself and getting some frames back without losing much visual quality.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Quick ENB question though, i was reading about the enblocal.ini and the VideoMemorySizeMb= setting.
> is this right? "To set VideoMemorySizeMb= for 64bit systems, use the formula: (video memory + system memory) - 2048."
> I only ask because following that on my system would put the setting at VideoMemorySizeMb=17408 because i have 3gb Gpu and 16gb ram
> 
> Cheers.


One of the things ENBoost does is offload VRAM and precache to a separate executable, that setting has something to do with that process. As far as im aware It only *needs* to be set to your vram ammount (and ENB will still function correctly with it much lower). Setting under the vram+ram-2048 rule helps with stuttering in my experience.

I think True Vision and Seasons of Skyrim are my current favorite ENB's(Project ENB was my favorite before i switched to realvision like 9 months ago, and its the same guy who did these). Theres some quirky shadowing and water issues with them for me though. Not sure if its the 236 binary or something with those presets as the ENB's ive used on 262 and 264 dont have those problems. Performance is also kinda lackluster


----------



## Goran H.

Guys gonna re-do Skyrim from 0. Two requests if you could help.

1. Year or two ago there was a mod, think it was called S.T.E.P. that provided you with a list of mods etc. that bring you to enhanced vanilla options, anything similar to it now? So better meshes, textures, gameplay enhancements etc.?

2. YT Channel or website with Top X lists, with enb's, gameplay overhauls etc I could check?

Will appreciate / rep all useful answers (unless there's some sort of rule against rep'ing useful answers)

Regards.


----------



## Goran H.

Logan from TekSyndicate made a good video series dedicated to his mod config... anything similar to that, that's more recent?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goran H.*
> 
> Guys gonna re-do Skyrim from 0. Two requests if you could help.
> 
> 1. Year or two ago there was a mod, think it was called S.T.E.P. that provided you with a list of mods etc. that bring you to enhanced vanilla options, anything similar to it now? So better meshes, textures, gameplay enhancements etc.?
> 
> 2. YT Channel or website with Top X lists, with enb's, gameplay overhauls etc I could check?
> 
> Will appreciate / rep all useful answers (unless there's some sort of rule against rep'ing useful answers)
> 
> Regards.


the STEP project wiki is still actively maintained as far as i know. And the last core mods guide was in july so its not horribly out of date.

Also look at Gophers youtube (just search goper or gophersvids on youtube) channel for his recent mod sanctuary videos. Basically just reviews of certain mods. ive picked up a few cool ones from those videos i would have gazed over otherwise. Seeing them in game helped.

Hodilton does a lot of ENB videos on his youtube channel as well.


----------



## elkcreek

Wildling


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goran H.*
> 
> Guys gonna re-do Skyrim from 0. Two requests if you could help.
> 
> 1. Year or two ago there was a mod, think it was called S.T.E.P. that provided you with a list of mods etc. that bring you to enhanced vanilla options, anything similar to it now? So better meshes, textures, gameplay enhancements etc.?


It still exists but its more or less a nice guide you should follow for stability now days. You can accomplish the same thing by limiting yourself to 1 mod per thing you want to alter, dont go crazy on npc mods and dont go overboard on textures (amidianborn+vivid landscapes+few random textures for stuff like ore and potions works well)
Quote:


> 2. YT Channel or website with Top X lists, with enb's, gameplay overhauls etc I could check?
> 
> Will appreciate / rep all useful answers (unless there's some sort of rule against rep'ing useful answers)
> 
> Regards.


Gopher's Vids. That man has covered most of the good Skyrim mods, enbs and even has tutorials if you get lost.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Images form Insomnia ENB







Found out by accident you can turn the cinema style off with Shift+F12, takes away the film grain, black bars and drops the saturation down some too.
Looks better with the cinema style on though, although it is very dark when in caverns etc


----------



## DIYDeath

Finished my custom outfit



Will post better screenies in a few hours, time to backup my Skyrim folder.

One outside



I kinda designed her style around a mix between Natsu and Erza from Fairy Tail...best part she's also a fire mage who uses unarmed combat, when she hits stuff there's a fireball explosion, their armor gets reduced for 5 seconds, I have the ability to disarm them when attacking and when they die their corpse continues to explode for 10 seconds.

Final retexture of mod unless I get ambitious



more definition on bandages, better color to suit the theme.

My character is a fire/alteration mage, she wears little armor because she uses hand to hand combat augmented by fire so she needs the flexibility and speed. This also means that she can generate her own comfortable core temperatures in Skyrim's climate. The alteration (dragonhide) prevents her from being run through in case she does get hit in the torso.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Really digging the lighting with this new preset


----------



## elkcreek

Wildling


----------



## DeviousAddict

I am loving the Cinematic style of this ENB

















If anyone is interested, the armor my character has on is Lustmord Vampire armor HD version.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

^ All that blur doesn't bother you?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> ^ All that blur doesn't bother you?


sometimes but I just press shift F12 and it all dissappears. Usually do that when ranging with my bow.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I'm getting a CTD and I don't know why








The only thing I've done was change the ENB to Mellon-Vana ENB by TheDrDocter
I've removed it now and i'm still getting CTD. Literally no new mods just an ENB change. I've run TES5Edit program and it picks up no errors or out of order mods. Kinda stuck


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Do you have papyrus logs enabled?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In Skyrim.ini -

[Papyrus]
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1



it stores the logs in the same directory as your save games. When does the CTD happen? during play or when loading?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Do you have papyrus logs enabled?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In Skyrim.ini -
> 
> [Papyrus]
> bEnableLogging=1
> bEnableTrace=1
> bLoadDebugInformation=1
> 
> 
> 
> it stores the logs in the same directory as your save games. When does the CTD happen? during play or when loading?


Those Papyrus settings are all at 0

It happens when I fast travel, I can load in and run around for hours but a soon as I fast travel I CTD.
I thought it might be a mod I have that keeps the time realistic when you fast travel, but I've removed that and cleaned with TES5Edit and still I get CTD


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Those Papyrus settings are all at 0
> 
> It happens when I fast travel, I can load in and run around for hours but a soon as I fast travel I CTD.
> I thought it might be a mod I have that keeps the time realistic when you fast travel, but I've removed that and cleaned with TES5Edit and still I get CTD


set them to 1 and induce the crash a few times, then look at the logsIf you load an old save and fast travel does it still happen?


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> set them to 1 and induce the crash a few times, then look at the logsIf you load an old save and fast travel does it still happen?


Will do when i get home. Is the logslf file easy to read? i mean it'll make it obvious what the problem is?

I don't have an old save, i just write over my current one each time. Don't like having lots of saves.
I could start a new character just for debugging though i suppose.

Edit @Explosion I'll PM you if thats ok? keep the thread clean and OT that way.


----------



## Stanfiem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> What is this magic? How do I get it?


That particular screenshot is, I think witht he RCRN lighting mod
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1875/?

This enb
www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23765

and a daedric armor mod.
I think it may be a midian borns armor set from book of silence


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Will do when i get home. Is the logslf file easy to read? i mean it'll make it obvious what the problem is?
> 
> I don't have an old save, i just write over my current one each time. Don't like having lots of saves.
> I could start a new character just for debugging though i suppose.
> 
> Edit @Explosion I'll PM you if thats ok? keep the thread clean and OT that way.


yeah thats fine.

It may not make things obvious but it *might* help.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## orick

Did you change something? These look darker and flatter.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that look, less "realistic" more subtle.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I like that look, less "realistic" more subtle.


Agreed, I like this one as well


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Did you change something? These look darker and flatter.


I have a feeling it's because he shot in cloudy conditions for once, but it does look different for sure. I like me some dark green trees and grass.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I have a feeling it's because he shot in cloudy conditions for once


Wrong, old cloudy screenshots :



























Just different ENB settings, not better or worse, just different.


----------



## DIYDeath

HDT was giving me some grief so Im trying out a new hair+completely re-did my character's looks but kept my armor. I'd definitely like some opinions please.



Long story short she's an alteration destruction mage that uses fire "touch" spells so her magic keeps her internal body temperature high enough to not care about the cold and her alteration magic removes the reliance on armor. She's supposed to look somewhat exotic and dangerous without looking like a stripper.

Edit: fixed a few slight issues, updated a few textures to 4k. Am thinking of making the scarf a tad bit more transparent.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Wrong, old cloudy screenshots :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just different ENB settings, not better or worse, just different.


Would have been amazing if clouds changed the color that much, definitely used to your pure blue skies shots though haha.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Just different ENB settings, not better or worse, just different.


I liked it, dark and misty looking


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> HDT was giving me some grief so Im trying out a new hair+completely re-did my character's looks but kept my armor. I'd definitely like some opinions please.]


Looks pretty good to me

Some more from me -


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Looks pretty good to me
> 
> Some more from me -


Your DoF is nice and subtle, what enb are you using?

Grim+Somber's DoF costs way too much performance and kinda looks like I smeared petrolium jelly allo over my screen so Im looking for a very lightweight option (dynavision doesnt seem to work with grim+somber enb).


----------



## orick

I have to say, when it comes to females, ASO7 is the best.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Your DoF is nice and subtle, what enb are you using?
> 
> Grim+Somber's DoF costs way too much performance and kinda looks like I smeared petrolium jelly allo over my screen so Im looking for a very lightweight option (dynavision doesnt seem to work with grim+somber enb).


Seasons of Skyrim. I think its the default DoF that it comes with. for a while I was running realvision with ProjectENB's DoF. Cant stand the overdone DoF, it looks awful and winds up being like a 30fps hit...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> I have to say, when it comes to females, ASO7 is the best.


Thats cause hes using a body and head mod that consists of more than 5 polygons. The downside to demonica is theres zero vanilla armor support that ive been able to find and you need a special skeleton thats not compatible with anything. (unless krista has fixed that last issue finally.) Not saying they arent great


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Thats cause hes using a body and head mod that consists of more than 5 polygons. The downside to demonica is theres zero vanilla armor support that ive been able to find and you need a special skeleton thats not compatible with anything. (unless krista has fixed that last issue finally.) Not saying they arent great


so much this....demonica body is IMO the best body out there for skyrim, the most realistic by far but its the equivalent of 'closed source', there is very little for it and just about everything armor wise is made by krista or is very hard to find.


----------



## orick

Nah. You don't need any armour with that. Or any other type of clothing.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DeviousAddict

I gave that Demonica mod a go. She comes with some sweet clothing. The detail is ridiculous!

Only took a couple of pics, they're the same image but one has ENB on the has it off


----------



## Alvarado

If only the demonica mod wasn't such a headache for actual gameplay..... ah well.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If only the demonica mod wasn't such a headache for actual gameplay..... ah well.


Just download bodyslide for cbbe, when you're asked for a template select the body nif file for demonica and edit the mesh of your armor there to fit properly. Its much easier than it sounds, if I get bored maybe I'll do a tutorial on it.

It will prompt you for missing bones, click OK until the error messages go away and continue as normal.


----------



## elkcreek

Gillian


----------



## electricsheep

Two new videos:


----------



## ohYess




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> "ohYess"


Mother of god!

Mods list/enb preset plz.


----------



## ohYess

here is my current mods list...








(the above pics was done with Insomnia ENB, only change was the DoF from kingeric1992)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Dawnguard.esm
HearthFires.esm
Dragonborn.esm
Falskaar.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
ApachiiHairMales.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
hdtHighHeel.esm
moonpath.esm
NewStyleEyes.esm
OblHairs06.esm
OblHairs04.esm
OblHairs02.esm
OblHairs03.esm
OblHairs01.esm
SGHairPackBase.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
TKChildren.esm
RSkyrimChildren.esm
RaceCompatibility.esm
ApachiiHairFemales.esm
Unique Flowers & Plants.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
Brawl Bugs CE.esp
FixedEyeAdaption.esp
Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
Serana.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
Morning Fogs.esp
LIAT - Sounds.esp
Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version.esp
Dark Dungeons for Dawnguard.esp
Dark Dungeons for Dragonborn.esp
Skyrim Shadow Striping Fix.esp
Behemoth Dragon.esp
Better Embers.esp
Birdsofskyrim.esp
BlackHole.esp
Cannabis.esp
CannabisUpdate.esp
LIAT - NPCs.esp
MVABasic.esp
SkyUI.esp
BBP_ArmorPack.esp
BBP_ArmorPack2.esp
BoundArmors.esp
BrotherhoodRagged.esp
elementalshield.esp
GemBikini.esp
Hell Sword.esp
Jin Seo Yeon's Outfit.esp
Kaw's Claws.esp
Magicka Sabers.esp
Manly Trousers.esp
ME3 MP Armours.esp
Rifle.esp
royal_daedric.esp
SimpleKnit.esp
Something Wicked.esp
sulundo.esp
DeadlyDragons.esp
DeadlyMonsters.esp
Green river.esp
HillHouse.esp
kankaraya.esp
moonpath_questdata.esp
Perfect Whiterun_outside district by ReVan1199.esp
PP_OgmundsTomb.esp
RiversideLodge.esp
sjel blad castle.esp
w2salem.esp
whiterun spruce by revan1199.esp
360WalkandRunPlus-RunBackwardSpeedAdjust.esp
Babette.esp
Distant DetailHF.esp
FireAndIceOverhaul.esp
Headtracking.esp
MatsoImmersiveSun.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
dD-No Screen Blood.esp
Riverwood Reborn.esp
TownsAndCitiesEnhanced.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Illuminated Spells.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel Falskaar.esp
Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
FNISspells.esp
Added_Killmoves_All_Weapons+Last_Enemy_Limit_Removed+Player_cannot_be_killmoved.esp
Added_Slow_Motion_to_1stPerson_with_1st_Person_Only.esp
killmoverandom-100-P-L.esp
decap_chance_100.esp
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
Pinup Poser.esp
PipeSmoking.esp
AzarHairPonyTail 03 - Havok.esp
Beards.esp
mortenhairs.esp
Newhairpack.esp
SGHairPackAIO.esp
InnovaEyes.esp
Iridum Eyes NRT.esp
Magnetic Eyes.esp
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
LunariRace.esp
3DNPC.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - Dragonborn AddOn.esp
SBF Serana v2.2.esp
BW Lydia.esp
Delphine Makeover.esp
Nanako.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
Facelight.esp
RealisticWaterTwo.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Dawnguard.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Dawnguard.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Dragonborn.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Legendary.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Falskaar.esp
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Falskaar.esp
FalskaarFastTravel.esp
ly csweet.esp
DarkwaterDen.esp
NPC_Overhaul_V_1_.esp
WA Ayame.esp
0AAA.esp
NPCO_Dawnguard_V1_.esp
NaturelCave.esp
Peaceful Valley.esp
TKChildren_HF.esp
TKChildren_V.esp
TKChildren_DB.esp
MarkarthReachExpEnv-Part1-Compatible.esp
PaiChan Outfit.esp
Nevah's island.esp
Island Hobbit Home-V1.5.esp
RekoHobbit.esp
Max Weapon Adjust - Skyrim - Main File.esp
Max Weapon Adjust - Skyrim - Dawnguard Patch.esp
Max Weapon Adjust - Skyrim - Dragonborn Patch.esp
Water Reflection System.esp
ScrollCrafting.esp
Falskaar Wildlife.esp
Natural Lighting and Atmospherics.esp
MoreBlackouts.esp
Sovngard.esp
WA Mai.esp
Better Females - Eyebrows.esp
RaceMenuNails.esp
ScorpionSword.esp
SithisFluch.esp
DragonbornGS.esp
Nausicaa's Photo Studio.esp
heimu0.esp
AradiaBikini.esp
ScorpionSting.esp
RadiantRaimentOverhaul.esp
MoonLightSword_Craftable.esp
SkystoneCastle.esp
SMIM-FarmhouseFlickeringFix.esp
SMIM-DragonbornTernFix.esp
SMIM-ShackRoofFixes.esp
SMIM-ShackRoofFixesDragonborn.esp
SMIM-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
SMIM-DungeonsCliffsIceSkirts.esp
Surreal Lighting.esp
ELE-FX Effects Interior.esp
ELE Plugin-Falskaar.esp
floralriften.esp
ROOM OF MAGIC ARRANGE.esp
Skyrim Horses Renewal.esp
lilithsblacksunarmor.esp
AetherSuite.esp
RSChildren_HF.esp
RSChildren_DB.esp
BosmericDrunkenHuntsmanReborn.esp
RB0102.esp
AzureAuraSword.esp
12FemaleBrows.esp
Cherry's Eyes.esp
SeraphimOutfit.esp
SeaPointSettlement.esp
TrueEyes.esp
MikanEyes All in one.esp
SoundPropagationOverhaul.esp
CharacterMakingExtender.esp
EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp
Animallica.esp
FS_UltimateAssortment.esp
Animated Enchantments.esp
KS Hairdo's.esp
SkySet.esp
Fujiwara Yoshioka.esp
SkyrimHighDefinitionLODs.esp
0VampireCatEyes.esp
Halo's Poser.esp
Tamriel Reloaded Flora.esp
Pretty Poses And Animations.esp
Pretty Female Idles.esp
Pretty Combat Idles.esp
DaedraHuntress.esp
FS_Skycutter.esp
EtherealEdge.esp
00FacialExpressions.esp
cpkinokopose.esp
SFO - Dragonborn.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
Unique Grasses.esp
Verdant - A Skyrim Grass Plugin.esp
PWwaterfall.esp
HHairstyles.esp
HDT Female Hairstyles.esp
Glass Variants.esp
A Skyrim Christmas.esp


----------



## orick

Amazing as always, electricsheep. Love the armours, horses, and shields. And love the bright cheerfulness of course.

OhYess, that's a frigging long list. I don't know how you guys find the time to play with the mods so much.


----------



## elkcreek

Leather and Steel


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Amazing as always, electricsheep. Love the armours, horses, and shields. And love the bright cheerfulness of course.
> 
> OhYess, that's a frigging long list. I don't know how you guys find the time to play with the mods so much.


Right click+open in new tab, before you notice it you have over 100 mods to go through.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Amazing as always, electricsheep. Love the armours, horses, and shields. And love the bright cheerfulness of course.
> 
> OhYess, that's a frigging long list. I don't know how you guys find the time to play with the mods so much.


Thanks









Re mods - my Skyrim setup has evolved over two years..


----------



## DeviousAddict

Few new ones from me. no where near as good as the few on here that have been doing it for years. I think I've got a pretty decent and every growing collection though


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


What values do you use for your voumetric fog curve?
I'm getting a problem with the fog being too white and contrasting too much with the skyline.
I've ratially resolved it by turning up the v.fog intensity but any higher and I may we walking into a soup everytime I go to Riften.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> What values do you use for your voumetric fog curve?
> I'm getting a problem with the fog being too white and contrasting too much with the skyline.
> I've ratially resolved it by turning up the v.fog intensity but any higher and I may we walking into a soup everytime I go to Riften.


I highly doubt he'll tell you.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> What values do you use for your voumetric fog curve?
> I'm getting a problem with the fog being too white and contrasting too much with the skyline.
> I've ratially resolved it by turning up the v.fog intensity but any higher and I may we walking into a soup everytime I go to Riften.


That's mist, not fog.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> That's mist, not fog.


Same question, apply it to mist.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I highly doubt he'll tell you.


Its not a trade secret or something, I could figure it out in an hour or two of messing around but frankly, its better to ask people who know what theyre doing and go from there.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Its not a trade secret or something, I could figure it out in an hour or two of messing around but frankly, its better to ask people who know what theyre doing and go from there.


ASO7 guards his ini/dof/whatever tweaks very carefully. He will give you a laundry list of mods, but when it comes to specifics to get those really awesome shots, his answer is always "i just mess with it myself".


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Same question, apply it to mist.


There isn't any mist curve.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> There isn't any mist curve.


-.- you know what Im trying to do, please dont be that guy.

This is what I have set for mist
Quote:


> [MIST]
> IgnoreWeatherSystem=false
> EnableAnchors=false
> ColorFromEnvironmentFog=0.05
> 
> SkyLightingAmountSunrise=1.1
> SkyLightingAmountDay=1.0
> SkyLightingAmountSunset=1.1
> SkyLightingAmountNight=1.05
> SkyLightingAmountInteriorDay=1.0
> SkyLightingAmountInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> SunLightingAmountSunrise=0.25
> SunLightingAmountDay=0.22
> SunLightingAmountSunset=0.1
> SunLightingAmountNight=0.1
> SunLightingAmountInteriorDay=0.1
> SunLightingAmountInteriorNight=0.1
> 
> DesaturationSunrise=0.12
> DesaturationDay=0.15
> DesaturationSunset=0.1
> DesaturationNight=0.0
> DesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
> DesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> ColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 0.922
> ColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
> ColorFilterSunset=1, 0.992, 0.992
> ColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
> ColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
> ColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
> 
> RelativeToCameraSunrise=0.0
> RelativeToCameraDay=0.0
> RelativeToCameraSunset=0.0
> RelativeToCameraNight=0.0
> RelativeToCameraInteriorDay=0.0
> RelativeToCameraInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> VerticalOffsetSunrise=-15.0
> VerticalOffsetDay=-15.0
> VerticalOffsetSunset=-15.0
> VerticalOffsetNight=-15.0
> VerticalOffsetInteriorDay=-15.0
> VerticalOffsetInteriorNight=-15.0
> 
> DensitySunrise=1.6
> DensityDay=1.75
> DensitySunset=1.6
> DensityNight=1.65
> DensityInteriorDay=1.5
> DensityInteriorNight=1.5
> 
> VerticalFadeSunrise=2.5
> VerticalFadeDay=2.5
> VerticalFadeSunset=2.5
> VerticalFadeNight=3.0
> VerticalFadeInteriorDay=4.0
> VerticalFadeInteriorNight=4.0
> 
> BottomTopSunrise=0.0
> BottomTopDay=0.0
> BottomTopSunset=0.0
> BottomTopNight=0.0
> BottomTopInteriorDay=0.0
> BottomTopInteriorNight=0.0
> 
> ExponentialFadeSunrise=0.5
> ExponentialFadeDay=0.5
> ExponentialFadeSunset=0.5
> ExponentialFadeNight=0.5
> ExponentialFadeInteriorDay=1.0
> ExponentialFadeInteriorNight=1.0
> 
> DistanceFadeSunrise=0.3
> DistanceFadeDay=0.3; was 1.1
> DistanceFadeSunset=0.3; was 0.45
> DistanceFadeNight=0.3; 0.6
> DistanceFadeInteriorDay=0.0
> DistanceFadeInteriorNight=0.0


What should I be adjusting to decrease the visible outline of mountains through the mist and/or volumetric fog?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> -.- you know what Im trying to do, please dont be that guy.
> 
> This is what I have set for mist
> What should I be adjusting to decrease the visible outline of mountains through the mist and/or volumetric fog?


He won't tell you, people have asked him about his enb settings for YEARS.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> ASO7 guards his ini/dof/whatever tweaks very carefully. He will give you a laundry list of mods, but when it comes to specifics to get those really awesome shots, his answer is always "i just mess with it myself".


General knowledge on what setting controls what isnt giving away anything that cant be found by asking someone else. I'm not asking for his settings. Im asking which setting would most likely fix an issue Im having with my ENB.

I'll tweak it myself, I just need to know what I should be tweaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> He won't tell you, people have asked him about his enb settings for YEARS.


Im not asking for his settings.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> What should I be adjusting to decrease the visible outline of mountains through the mist and/or volumetric fog?


Use archors.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Use archors.


Thanks man. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DIYDeath

Those are the result of some tweaking with the fog/mist to get rid of some issues I was having with outlines. Its mostly solved the problem. Except now Skyrim is blanketed in this awesome thick volumetric fog. Great thing is I dont particularily mind even though sunny screenshots are now extremely rare.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


These are pretty sweet...digging the dreary wet winter vibe


----------



## DIYDeath

Agreed, looks great.


----------



## DIYDeath

Working out some kinks still but this is my progress so far.


----------



## DIYDeath

Just tried the demonica body. Whats the point in a body mod that literally cant use anything and has almost no compatibility with non-vanilla sliders?
Its been designed so vanilla armors wont even show up, nevermind awful clipping. They just dont show up.

Great work on the textures and the body but its just so impractical.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just tried the demonica body. Whats the point in a body mod that literally cant use anything and has almost no compatibility with non-vanilla sliders?
> 
> Great work on the textures and the body but its just so impractical.


Pictures.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Pictures.


The body is nearly 100% nsfw so I did my best but cant provide too many angles, etc.



Great textures, great meshes but its so incompatible with everything else that you're limited to the pervy armor the mod comes with. I dont know about you but I dont want a top that has my characters boobs hanging out for everyone to see without a damn good reason (Im not talking the top in the screen shot, that's pretty much the only safe for work top the mod comes with).

Oh well back to racemenu/ece I go.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working out some kinks still but this is my progress so far.


That thick fog is nice, like silent hill kind of fog density

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just tried the demonica body. Whats the point in a body mod that literally cant use anything and has almost no compatibility with non-vanilla sliders?
> Its been designed so vanilla armors wont even show up, nevermind awful clipping. They just dont show up.
> 
> Great work on the textures and the body but its just so impractical.


I read here and there the same thing, I have the body but haven't installed it yet. maybe on my next skyrim install.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I tried the demonica body the other week. It's pretty decent but kinda annoying that nothing fits armour wise. There are specific armour downloads on the same website though, other than the default that comes with it.
I posted a shot of a less revealing outfit earlier in the thread.
Really detailed too, could almost see the threads in the fabric.


----------



## ohYess

have a wonderful Christmas everyone







best wishes from me


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> have a wonderful Christmas everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best wishes from me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


inb4 people going nuts over how unlore friendly it is.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> have a wonderful Christmas everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best wishes from me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dude that's so unlore friendly and same to you










the shading in the last pic is stellar :thumbsup:


----------



## electricsheep

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## elkcreek

Happy Holidays!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## greywarden

Is that Flemeth armor @ASO7


----------



## elkcreek

Blue Cape


----------



## elkcreek

Earth Tones


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## orick

Ooooh, horses and a mammoth!


----------



## ohYess

*Symphony Cinematic ENB*



































*NLA ENB 2.0*


----------



## DeviousAddict

That symphony enb looks awesome. Take it it's on nexus?


----------



## ohYess

thanks it's only WIP which he gave me to try out. here's link >>> http://www.mediafire.com/download/a94pz0s3zdkxbhn/Symphony_Cinematic_ENB_0.264.7z

note that, it took me some tweaking to get where it is


----------



## ASO7




----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> *Symphony Cinematic ENB*


Wow that looks amazing. I need to re-install this game and try that ENB.


----------



## orick

Lo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Loving the water and the reflection.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## electricsheep

No horses (or mammoths!)this time, there is an angry goat though


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I have been thoroughly distracted by Morrowind and Mechwarrior as of late D: . Need to get back to skyrim again before its been another 6 months passes like what happened last time


----------



## orick

Goats are cool too, and look good.

So looks like I have not been a good boy this year. No new video card for me this Christmas. So still can't really mess with mods yet. Hope you guys all got goodies.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thoroughly distracted by Morrowind and Mechwarrior as of late D: . Need to get back to skyrim again before its been another 6 months passes like what happened last time


Oooh what armour is that? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


Jesus, these are insanely good.


----------



## ohYess

*RaleighStClair* >> Thanks


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Oooh what armour is that? Looks pretty cool.


Its the Crimson Twilight armor, you can get it on nexus among other sites.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@[FDG]Explosion
Thank you


----------



## 222Panther222

Is there another alternative to the %$#^ Nexus site?

It's a struggle to create an account, very slow and the confirmation email was never sent, a lot of people also have this trouble.Why does it need to be private owned? I don't want to join a cult, i just want to download mods. What are the advantage of it? Except (i presume, a freaking load of money for the owner.)

I think i'll just enjoy vanilla Skyrim for now it's still a thousand time better than on PS3.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Is there another alternative to the %$#^ Nexus site?
> 
> It's a struggle to create an account, very slow and the confirmation email was never sent, a lot of people also have this trouble.Why does it need to be private owned? I don't want to join a cult, i just want to download mods. What are the advantage of it? Except (i presume, a freaking load of money for the owner.)
> 
> I think i'll just enjoy vanilla Skyrim for now it's still a thousand time better than on PS3.


Woah.... the advantages are being 38k files and counting. Its only slow because its the most popular download site for bethesda games. Steam sales KILL the sites.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I rated nexus that much after a week I got the lifetime subscription to support the site! (plus you get un restricted download speed that way







)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I rated nexus that much after a week I got the lifetime subscription to support the site! (plus you get un restricted download speed that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Personally, I refuse to support the Dark0ne, the guy said all adblock users are scum in a public announcement. Since then I've installed adblocker and am vocal about his antics.
Thats why I havent ever supported the site by buying a membership, Ive certainly used the service enoguh to warrant supporting it but out of principal I will never, ever support that man.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@DIYDeath
I was completely unaware of that, but I still use adblocker on that site, even though I'm pretty sure subscribing removes the adverts


----------



## ohYess

Nexus - i use adblock also, somehow all the You Tube links are hidden from that site? or is it only happens to me...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Personally, I refuse to support the Dark0ne, the guy said all adblock users are scum in a public announcement. Since then I've installed adblocker and am vocal about his antics.
> Thats why I havent ever supported the site by buying a membership, Ive certainly used the service enoguh to warrant supporting it but out of principal I will never, ever support that man.


I've been using the nexus sites since the oblivion days. I don't ever remember him saying that.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I've been using the nexus sites since the oblivion days. I don't ever remember him saying that.


I did some digging after hearing this but he is valid in his point in a way. Calling the users scum might be too much for many individuals feelings but I mean its the systems fault more so than his own that advertising is the go to method for funding currently. I personally could care less what his views are. It's his opinion and he owns the site so he can do or say what he pleases. Running a site like that is not cheap at all. Just think of the servers they have to buy/rent for the downloads.

Here is a forum with quotes to it. I don't know if they are 100% as I just started reading it all myself. LINK

In on-topic news I'm current reinstalling all my mods to hope my save works. If not then it's new character time!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Azefore

I'm an Adblock user as well, but have subbed for 3 or 4 months in total since Skyrim launch (didn't use adblock during Oblivion), guess I'm a scum supposedly lol.

"Lets not beat around the bush on this one; if you're one of those people who sings the praises of AdBlock Plus, the plugin for FireFox that allows users to broadly disable advertising on all the websites they visit, then you're a filthy scum bag. But we're all filthy scum bags really. Only the other day I was bored in my Marketing lecture and managed to amuse myself by flicking bogies at a nearby sloan girl (the skill is aiming for those girls that have that deliberate "out of bed" frizzy style hair that just screams "define me"). But still, if you use AdBlock Plus, you're scum."

Guess I'll be bulk downloading from Nexus unsubscribed and with adblock next time I reinstall Skyrim


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'm an Adblock user as well, but have subbed for 3 or 4 months in total since Skyrim launch (didn't use adblock during Oblivion), guess I'm a scum supposedly lol.
> 
> "Lets not beat around the bush on this one; if you're one of those people who sings the praises of AdBlock Plus, the plugin for FireFox that allows users to broadly disable advertising on all the websites they visit, then you're a filthy scum bag. But we're all filthy scum bags really. Only the other day I was bored in my Marketing lecture and managed to amuse myself by flicking bogies at a nearby sloan girl (the skill is aiming for those girls that have that deliberate "out of bed" frizzy style hair that just screams "define me"). But still, if you use AdBlock Plus, you're scum."
> 
> Guess I'll be bulk downloading from Nexus unsubscribed and with adblock next time I reinstall Skyrim


I use adblock also, guess I'm scum myself, praise it since it's day of inception....what (whoever) said doesn't realize is ads load first, sometimes halting the entire page to load, eating more ram, etc.

Ads suck, period. I can't recall not one time that i've clicked on an ad unless it was purely accidental.


----------



## 222Panther222

Finally I installed ModOrganizer instead of NMM, and installed CoT but my god that it's complicated for someone who just starting to mod. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I use adblock also, guess I'm scum myself, praise it since it's day of inception....what (whoever) said doesn't realize is *ads load first, sometimes halting the entire page to load, eating more ram, etc.
> *
> Ads suck, period. I can't recall not one time that i've clicked on an ad unless it was purely accidental.


Also let's not forget about ads that have malware in them too.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Finally I installed ModOrganizer instead of NMM, and installed CoT but my god that it's complicated for someone who just starting to mod. :/


It may be complicated but it'll help you immensely later on.


----------



## orick

I must be particularly sensitive the uncanny valley thing because I seem to always find the animals a lot more impressive. That chicken looks cool and hilarious at the same time for some reason.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> It may be complicated but it'll help you immensely later on.


No doubt but some mods that come with .exe make me nervous like SKSE that is needed to install SkyUI.

Also most guide install mods with NMM but i only use Mod Organizer since it leave the vanilla version alone.

I'm following this guide which is well made.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> No doubt but some mods that come with .exe make me nervous like SKSE that is needed to install SkyUI.
> 
> Also most guide install mods with NMM but i only use Mod Organizer since it leave the vanilla version alone.
> 
> I'm following this guide which is well made.


Yup Gopher is awesome.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## MURDoctrine

Yeah I almost used Mod Organizer this time but went with NMM since I have everything categorized in it. The fact that when you move mods from the downloaded section to the mods category they are in the mods folder killed it for me. I have a ton of mods and that would eat so much room on my SSD if I placed them all there. I'll probably finish watching gophers video series and give it a try later. I need to try some new ENB's. Reinstalled Somber 3 and I'm going to try their new version luce ludia tonight. Any new ENB's out there worth taking a look at?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


Are there any mods that fix that shadow direction of the moons? It's always bothered me that two moons in the sky can have shadows going into completely different directions. Or even like this, the shadow just isn't correct. (by the way, I think your setup looks great)

Maybe I'm being picky but it's something that's just always jumped out at me in game.

Here's another example



It sort of kills any "depth perception" I may have of the sky.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Are there any mods that fix that shadow direction of the moons? It's always bothered me that two moons in the sky can have shadows going into completely different directions. Or even like this, the shadow just isn't correct. (by the way, I think your setup looks great)
> 
> Maybe I'm being picky but it's something that's just always jumped out at me in game.
> 
> Here's another example
> 
> 
> 
> It sort of kills any "depth perception" I may have of the sky.


I think you'll have an easier time just changing your way of thinking to accept that there may be another celestial object outside of your field of view, one that is either casting or reflecting light from another direction. IMO that's enough to keep my belief suspended but that's just me.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## orick

That's not demonica, is it? Looks good.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> That's not demonica, is it? Looks good.


Yes that's demonica body. Surpreised he got that armor to work with it, unless its clipping out of view.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yes that's demonica body. Surpreised he got that armor to work with it, unless its clipping out of view.


wrong, that's UNP body.


----------



## MURDoctrine

That armor is unibody anyway so the body used wouldn't matter.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Can anyone link me to that armour on nexus please?
Thanks


----------



## ohYess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Can anyone link me to that armour on nexus please?
> Thanks


that armor can be found here >>> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/21572/?


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Azefore

Uhhh spoiler after 10 images??? 42 images is a bit excessive even for this thread.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Uhhh spoiler after 10 images??? 42 images is a bit excessive even for this thread.


Yeah no joke. Next time just post a few and then a link to their album. That's an insane amount of pics.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> wrong, that's UNP body.


For some reason I was just looking at the face and not the body, looked like demonica to me in the face


----------



## Alasmodified




----------



## MURDoctrine

Woo got my game about back to where I wanted it. I'm still using Somber 3 ENB but I'm looking to start doing custom edits. Is there a go to guide that is better than others about what each value pretty much does or do I just need to play with each and see what changed?

@ electricsheep
What lighting mod if any are you using in your game and I know you have mentioned it in the past but what was your base preset thats you modified?

@AS07
Gorgeous as always. I love Deserter X's UNP armors.









@AlasModdified
Haha that last picture is great.

@ohYesss
I can't tell if something bad or good is about to happen to the jarl.









And now a few shots I just took.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> For some reason I was just looking at the face and not the body, looked like demonica to me in the face


Not even close...


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Uhhh spoiler after 10 images??? 42 images is a bit excessive even for this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yeah no joke. Next time just post a few and then a link to their album. That's an insane amount of pics.


Sorry guys, got a bit carried away with this set, will tone it down next time









*MURDoctrine*
Base preset was Project ENB (but I've heavily tweaked it) with ELE weathers. ELE weathers dictates the exterior lighting (in conjunction with ENB) and I use Relighting Skyrim.

Edit:Try this ENB guide from Jawz, explains everything with screenshots: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39742/?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Sorry guys, got a bit carried away with this set, will tone it down next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MURDoctrine*
> Base preset was Project ENB (but I've heavily tweaked it) with ELE weathers. ELE weathers dictates the exterior lighting (in conjunction with ENB) and I use Relighting Skyrim.
> 
> Edit:Try this ENB guide from Jawz, explains everything with screenshots: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39742/?


Thanks I'll check that guide out for sure. I thought you had said you were running ELE but I couldn't remember. Will give it a shot with Somber to see if it plays along well before I start tweaking.


----------



## orick

The combined awesomeness of all this screenshots is crashing my iphone. Can't view this thread in mobile anymore.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Not even close...


You're right, I hadn't seen lady body or demonica in a long time, my mistake


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## ohYess




----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close...


The 2nd pic and the last one looks like real....awesome!!!!


----------



## DeviousAddict




----------



## DeviousAddict




----------



## ohYess

keep em' coming guys!


----------



## RaleighStClair

WOW, you have the best shots hands down man. Gonna need you to modify my install for me to get this type of quality. I can never seem to get my game to look anywhere near some of the shots you put up.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## DeviousAddict

I love this texture too much. I can't stop taking screen shots of it


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I love this texture too much. I can't stop taking screen shots of it


How do? Is there a mod for?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> How do? Is there a mod for?


Of course...probably this

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28946/?

sporty sexy sweaty body or whatever its called

but only DeviousAddict can tell you for sure


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Of course...probably this
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28946/?
> 
> sporty sexy sweaty body or whatever its called
> 
> but only DeviousAddict can tell you for sure


I used Fair skin http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51602/?

You can choose goosebumps or sweat. I use to pick goosebumps but I switched to sweat the other day.
It looks 10times better than sporty,sexy sweat imo
But both styles of fair skin are high resolution textures and look incredible.

Edit: there is a 4k skin texture I've got but haven't tried yet, it comes with an optional 8k face texture. Only problem is I hear it has neck seam issues.
If it looks any good I'll post it


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I used Fair skin http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51602/?
> 
> You can choose goosebumps or sweat. I use to pick goosebumps but I switched to sweat the other day.
> It looks 10times better than sporty,sexy sweat imo
> But both styles of fair skin are high resolution textures and look incredible.
> 
> Edit: there is a 4k skin texture I've got but haven't tried yet, it comes with an optional 8k face texture. Only problem is I hear it has neck seam issues.
> If it looks any good I'll post it


If its Real Girls Realistic Body Texture try the v5 first. Its the one that I use for my characters and liked it better than their new redesign. I'm actually wanting to try the one you linked now. I saw it the other day on the nexus and thought it looked pretty cool.

Here are some older shots of it. Spoiler because it could be slightly NSFW. I'm using fitness body normal maps here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeviousAddict

@MURDoctrine
Yeah thats the one. If I ever get bored of fair skin I will probably switch to that one, then add the equipable sweat mod to it. It doesn't have the shine sporty/sexy sweat has, I'm not a fan if that you see.


----------



## choco13




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## orick

Nice photoshop guys.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Nice photoshop guys.


Photoshop? You serious?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Photoshop? You serious?


Yeah seriously. I'm not sure if they are a troll or what.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Nice photoshop guys.




You just jelly.


----------



## Hl86

Choco13 Last pic man, i wanted to post a dragon slay as well


----------



## ASO7




----------



## choco13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Nice photoshop guys.


I LOL'D

HI86 hehe its very classic


----------



## DeviousAddict

Some scenery screenshots with Verdant Grass mod









Never going to look as good as ASO7's shots but he has been doing this way longer than me


----------



## combine1237

Hello, I would like to get back into Skyrim now that I have my new rig finalized. I have yet to update my information, but it consists of a 4790k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb of 1600mhz dual channel ram, and 2 290x's (4gb) with Kraken g10's which I conservatively clock at 1100 core 1350 mem (had them both up to 1200 and 1450 decently stable but vrm temps made me uncomfortable with the thermal tape I was using). I was wondering if anyone could recommend some decent mods I could use for the game while still being playable @ 60 fps 1080p (I am going to eventually get a nicer freesync ips monitor when they become available).

I realize that this would be better for modding with the 8gb versions, but I already had a 4gb 290x.

Anyway, any input would great.

The last time I played skyrim was over a year ago with a 7870, so I am curious how far I can push the visuals and maintain the ability to play the game.

Thank you.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> Hello, I would like to get back into Skyrim now that I have my new rig finalized. I have yet to update my information, but it consists of a 4790k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb of 1600mhz dual channel ram, and 2 290x's (4gb) with Kraken g10's which I conservatively clock at 1100 core 1350 mem (had them both up to 1200 and 1450 decently stable but vrm temps made me uncomfortable with the thermal tape I was using). I was wondering if anyone could recommend some decent mods I could use for the game while still being playable @ 60 fps 1080p (I am going to eventually get a nicer freesync ips monitor when they become available).
> 
> I realize that this would be better for modding with the 8gb versions, but I already had a 4gb 290x.
> 
> Anyway, any input would great.
> 
> The last time I played skyrim was over a year ago with a 7870, so I am curious how far I can push the visuals and maintain the ability to play the game.
> 
> Thank you.


It would be better to ask in the actual Elder Scrolls thread.


----------



## combine1237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> It would be better to ask in the actual Elder Scrolls thread.


Thanks.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> Hello, I would like to get back into Skyrim now that I have my new rig finalized. I have yet to update my information, but it consists of a 4790k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb of 1600mhz dual channel ram, and 2 290x's (4gb) with Kraken g10's which I conservatively clock at 1100 core 1350 mem (had them both up to 1200 and 1450 decently stable but vrm temps made me uncomfortable with the thermal tape I was using). I was wondering if anyone could recommend some decent mods I could use for the game while still being playable @ 60 fps 1080p (I am going to eventually get a nicer freesync ips monitor when they become available).
> 
> I realize that this would be better for modding with the 8gb versions, but I already had a 4gb 290x.
> 
> Anyway, any input would great.
> 
> The last time I played skyrim was over a year ago with a 7870, so I am curious how far I can push the visuals and maintain the ability to play the game.
> 
> Thank you.


Without an ENB you will push 60 FPS @1080p no matter what you use with that rig. You will likely hit vram limits with textures before anything. As far as mods are concerned I don't think anyone can really suggest a definitive list. Everyone has favorites of different types of mods. Just hit the Nexus and go through looking for mods you like. With an ENB you will still get FPS drops into the 30-40 fps range depending on how demanding it is. I know in the past I've seen AMD users having some issues with crossfire and ENB's in general. Someone from that camp will have to chime in there but like alvarado said try the main thread.


----------



## combine1237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Without an ENB you will push 60 FPS @1080p no matter what you use with that rig. You will likely hit vram limits with textures before anything. As far as mods are concerned I don't think anyone can really suggest a definitive list. Everyone has favorites of different types of mods. Just hit the Nexus and go through looking for mods you like. With an ENB you will still get FPS drops into the 30-40 fps range depending on how demanding it is. I know in the past I've seen AMD users having some issues with crossfire and ENB's in general. Someone from that camp will have to chime in there but like alvarado said try the main thread.


Thanks, my main concern was with using the best textures that I can without choking out the vram and causing stutters, but I will try to consult the main game thread. Thanks again.


----------



## electricsheep

Uploaded a new video - Epic Dragon Battle:


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Uploaded a new video - Epic Dragon Battle:


Cute, someone discovered ASIS.









But seriously, that would crash most computers. Good job.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Cute, someone discovered ASIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, that would crash most computers. Good job.


Thanks, I didn't use ASIS though, just spawned them using the console


----------



## ASO7




----------



## combine1237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


How many frames is your set up giving you out of curiosity?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> How many frames is your set up giving you out of curiosity?


They have been posting new videos on their youtube account with some of these/similar settings and seem to get a good solid number. Id say 40-60 by how smooth it appeared but I was watching only in 30fps since I use firefox.

I will say to all you guys using your custom enb profiles that I respect the work you guys are putting into them. Started reading up on it and playing around with the settings and it is crazy how many things there are. I still don't know what the heck 90% of it does.

Decided to try out some new presets as well.

Grim and Somber Malacath









Seasons of Skyrim





I couldn't let you guys have all the fun with the dragons.









Time to relax after a hard day of being the dovahkiin.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I finally got the Grass Fields mod working. I think it gives much better looking grass than Verdant which i posted earlier















Link to the mod if you want it http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50875/? I also have Unique grasses and ground covers, Clipping fix, mindflux clover & mindflux Grass optionals installed.

you need to set iMinGrassSize=20 in your Skyrim.ini IMO this setting gives the best ground cover but it does hit performance quite hard. tamu75 say's on his nexus page that a setting of 40-60 gives minimum fps loss.


----------



## electricsheep

Twilight bandit raid:








































































Morthal attack:


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> How many frames is your set up giving you out of curiosity?


Less than I would like but could be (more) playable with a few tweaks..


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## choco13

yeah it looks much better now


----------



## choco13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Less than I would like but could be (more) playable with a few tweaks..
> 
> lol bro every time you post even better pics


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Twilight bandit raid:
> 
> Morthal attack:


By what means of sorcery are you managing your depth of field?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> By what means of sorcery are you managing your depth of field?


I'm using one of Kyo's from his K ENB DOF vault: TILT-SHIFT High Blur - High Bokeh

Download the full experimental pack, it's in there: http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs
(I'm only using the enbeffectprepass.fx file in my screens the rest is my own/from other sources, but I would highly recommend trying K ENB anyway)


----------



## electricsheep

Uploaded a new video, Bandit battle:





Added some pics:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> I'm using one of Kyo's from his K ENB DOF vault: TILT-SHIFT High Blur - High Bokeh
> 
> Download the full experimental pack, it's in there: http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/75/enb-preset-kyo-s-tesv-skyrim-enbs
> (I'm only using the enbeffectprepass.fx file in my screens the rest is my own/from other sources, but I would highly recommend trying K ENB anyway)


May GabeN bring light to you and your family


----------



## Creator




----------



## ASO7




----------



## MURDoctrine

Are their any landscape textures you guys would recommend me trying? I've been exclusively using Skyrim HD 2k textures and Skyrim Flora Overhaul since they came out.

Here are some new shots as well. I've switched back to Somber 3.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Are their any landscape textures you guys would recommend me trying? I've been exclusively using Skyrim HD 2k textures and Skyrim Flora Overhaul since they came out.


Nice pics









Recommendations:

*Landscape*
Serious HD Retexture Skyrim http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/2146/?
Skyrim Realistic Overhaul - Not available on the Nexus anymore - google it you should find a link (superb pack and covers more things than most)
Vivid Landscapes - All in One http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49344/?
aMidianBorn Landscape http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37865/?
Skyrim Realistic Texture Overhaul Landscape http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38539/?

*Flora*
Unique Grasses and Groundcovers http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/?
Tamriel Reloaded Grasses - Plants - Shrubs (Field grass version) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/59774/? (there's also a matching landscape pack)
Verdant - A Skyrim Grass Plugin http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/60220/?

You can mix and match between these packs, it is time consuming but can be worth it if you're fussy (like me!) Grass mods are harder to mix but can be done if you know what you're doing

Also worth a look (I've not tried it though) Texture Pack Combiner http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20801/? (Not been updated in a long time though)

Hope this helps


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










What the heck are those monstrosities?

Also thanks for those links. I'm going to look into them later on in my playthrough. Started using unique ground covers and I must say I like it a lot.


----------



## electricsheep

*MURDoctrine*
The're from this mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/12452/?

Not sure what it's called - some mad knight said he'd finally tracked me down and promptly summoned 4 of them!! They fly around like dragons spewing fire and ice everywhere..!!

Yes, unique ground covers is one of the best flora mods out there, it compliments SFO well


----------



## JohnSantina

Your screenshots are absolutely incredible.

I've owned for 3 years and have never played it just because I know how long it will take. I like to do sidequests and explore...and I only get to game for an hour a night. If I install it then I couldn't play another game for the rest of 2015!! lol

But these screens make me want to install it anyway and just lose myself in the world. The mods just make everything look even more incredible.


----------



## electricsheep

*JohnSantina*
I installed it over 2 years ago and still can't get enough of it









T.A.Z Visual Overhaul
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61826/?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *JohnSantina*
> I installed it over 2 years ago and still can't get enough of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.A.Z Visual Overhaul
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61826/?


Hmm are you using the ENB preset that comes with that? It definitely looks interesting and I might give it a try later this week.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Hmm are you using the ENB preset that comes with that? It definitely looks interesting and I might give it a try later this week.


Yes I'm using the ENB and the included a weather plugin - well worth a try


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Yes I'm using the ENB and the included a weather plugin - well worth a try


any more details vs other popular ENB's?

I tried it VERY briefly, but the brightness was broken on my setup after following the install instructions. I didn't bother to look into fixing it because I wasn't sure on the screenshots anyway, so I just moved on to trying other ENB's. I do appreciate when an ENB is tuned to each weather - not so much because of the different weather effects, but mostly because it gives a general impression on how much time was spent tuning the ENB. So many ENB's left out there these days are just a generic palette and bloom cranked up, without much more attention to fine-tuning than that.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> any more details vs other popular ENB's?
> 
> I tried it VERY briefly, but the brightness was broken on my setup after following the install instructions. I didn't bother to look into fixing it because I wasn't sure on the screenshots anyway, so I just moved on to trying other ENB's. I do appreciate when an ENB is tuned to each weather - not so much because of the different weather effects, but mostly because it gives a general impression on how much time was spent tuning the ENB. So many ENB's left out there these days are just a generic palette and bloom cranked up, without much more attention to fine-tuning than that.


This ENB is very well balanced compared to others, a lot of thought and consideration has gone into it's design including the weathers. I really like the rich colours you can get with this preset and its not that performance intensive. Sounds like something maybe left over from a previous ENB or an incompatible lighting/weather mod is a still active, also try waiting a few a days to ensure new weathers have kicked in, most vanilla weathers not used in this ENB so won't have a weather profile and may look odd.

T.A.Z Visual Overhaul


----------



## ImmortalKenny

That last screenshot


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> This ENB is very well balanced compared to others, a lot of thought and consideration has gone into it's design including the weathers. I really like the rich colours you can get with this preset and its not that performance intensive. Sounds like something maybe left over from a previous ENB or an incompatible lighting/weather mod is a still active, also try waiting a few a days to ensure new weathers have kicked in, most vanilla weathers not used in this ENB so won't have a weather profile and may look odd.


alright, sounds like it's worth considering. I'll give it more effort to try

it was probably my gamma setting, but I was too lazy to write down my old value, so I didn't want to change it, so I just didn't bother with the ENB.

There are just so many out there that looked terrible, I dismissed this one in that category.....because I swear some ENB "authors" must be making their ENBs on some of the worst monitor color settings known to man (my monitor is calibrated)


----------



## electricsheep

Thank you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> That last screenshot


Thank you









*Solstheim Landscape Overhaul - Fertile Edition*


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Solstheim Landscape Overhaul - Fertile Edition*


So, you know those ugly textures in the background where Morrowind is supposed to be?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35789/?

Download this, nevermind th rest of what it does (since its a WIP), it adds a 4E Morrowind to the dragonborn worldspace, fully integrated. Those ugly textures in the background wont be there anymore.


----------



## ohYess




----------



## Creator

Is there any way to get a further grass distance just for screen shots? It seems like even with a larger ugrids (I normally play on 7) it still cuts off (I tried setting grassfadedistance to 32000 and no change). Like in the image two images below, you can see it just cut off.


----------



## Boinz

Have you tried SSME and ugrids 13?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Is there any way to get a further grass distance just for screen shots? It seems like even with a larger ugrids (I normally play on 7) it still cuts off (I tried setting grassfadedistance to 32000 and no change). Like in the image two images below, you can see it just cut off.


There's 2 ways of getting more grass to show up

1) Change your ugrids to something higher, this WILL give you more grass but you will lose performance. Do not go past 11 ugrids, Skyrim's engine starts glitching out when you do and you have a high potential of breaking your game.

2) Change your grass draw distance and/or draw distance. This may not be effective past a certain threshold so be prepared to experiment with settings.


----------



## electricsheep

*DIYDeath*
Thanks for the info


----------



## Creator

I already had increased ugrids. I get more grids to load up as I can see a higher level of detail and more objects around me, but grass distance still cuts off. I've read that 20000 fade distant may be the max this game supports.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Yeah so if you are using T.A.Z. Visual Overhaul you might want to test your saves. I tried to switch back to Somber 3 just until they worked out some of the values on their preset. Well now if I try to fast travel with it no longer enabled on any save that used it I get a glorious CTD. Tried everything in my power including clean installs etc etc. The only way I was able to get a fast travel to work again was reinstalling his enb or using a pure vanilla install. I guess it could be some mod conflict but I hadn't changed anything when switching to his ENB other than going from relighting skyrim and ELE weathers to ELFX by itself.

So I uninstalled it again and loaded without an enb. I saved and then reinstalled Somber 3 and it seems to work again. That was really weird and probably just something up with my stuff.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sadmoto

Electircsheep: Your screens have come a long way since you first started posting them, They are looking great!

Its like you and AS07 are in a competition for the dankest looking skyrim ever.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Electircsheep: Your screens have come a long way since you first started posting them, They are looking great!
> 
> Its like you and AS07 are in a competition for the dankest looking skyrim ever.


you can find just as good screenshots and better in the ENB forums, AS07 posts there also, its like everyone is in competition over there for best screenshot but no one will give away their ENB settings or secrets. God forbid they be outdone by someone taking a better screenshot than them


----------



## Alvarado

and if only those enbs were actually playable. Oh well, maybe they will be whenever Bethesda releases a new game with a new engine.


----------



## iCrap

electricsheep what mods are you running? that looks fantastic. I need this


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Electircsheep: Your screens have come a long way since you first started posting them, They are looking great!
> 
> Its like you and AS07 are in a competition for the dankest looking skyrim ever.


Thank you!







(It's nice to get some feedback, was beginning to think this thread was dead!!)

*iCrap*
Thanks as well









Main mods used:
- Skyrim Flora overhaul 2
- Unique grasses and ground covers
- Tamriel Reloaded Grasses - Field grass edition
- 50Gb of hand picked textures from dozens of packs - just added a load from Tamriel Reload HD - some quality stuff in there
- ELE weathers
- My own custom ENB preset (some other recent posts were with T.A.Z Visual Overhaul ENB - highly recommended)
- Screenshots taken at 3xDSR (3325x1871) and ugrids 11

If you want my ENB settings PM me







And yes it is playable, but you need pretty high end rig, depending on settings used


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's nice to get some feedback, was beginning to think this thread was dead!!)
> 
> *iCrap*
> Thanks as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main mods used:
> - Skyrim Flora overhaul 2
> - Unique grasses and ground covers
> - Tamriel Reloaded Grasses - Field grass edition
> - 50Gb of hand picked textures from dozens of packs - just added a load from Tamriel Reload HD - some quality stuff in there
> - ELE weathers
> - My own custom ENB preset (some other recent posts were with T.A.Z Visual Overhaul ENB - highly recommended)
> - Screenshots taken at 3xDSR (3325x1871) and ugrids 11
> 
> If you want my ENB settings PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it is playable, but you need pretty high end rig, depending on settings used


I'll try those mods, thanks.

please do PM me the enb settings also


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's nice to get some feedback, was beginning to think this thread was dead!!)
> 
> *iCrap*
> Thanks as well


Gotta agree with Sadmoto. Your screenies are some of the best around. Between you an ASO7, if I need some Skyrim beauty, I come for a visit on this thread.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's nice to get some feedback, was beginning to think this thread was dead!!)
> 
> Main mods used:
> - Skyrim Flora overhaul 2
> - Unique grasses and ground covers
> - Tamriel Reloaded Grasses - Field grass edition
> - 50Gb of hand picked textures from dozens of packs - just added a load from Tamriel Reload HD - some quality stuff in there
> - ELE weathers
> - My own custom ENB preset (some other recent posts were with T.A.Z Visual Overhaul ENB - highly recommended)
> - Screenshots taken at 3xDSR (3325x1871) and ugrids 11
> 
> If you want my ENB settings PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it is playable, but you need pretty high end rig, depending on settings used


Nah its not dead, Whenever you or AS07 post this is the first thread I open when I check my frequent threads.









I wouldn't mind taking a look at your enb settings if you would PM them to me and maybe taking another whack at modding skyrim. The last time I did I spent almost a week getting a really good balance between performance and something that looked really good (obviously not as good as your guy's screens of course.







but one day I turned my PC off for the night, came back to actually play through skyrim and for a unknown reason I had horrid lag spikes that would happen just about every 5-10 seconds making it unplayable even with 40+ fps, I'm not sure if it was a mod I had or something just got corrupted but I could never find the cause after a few days so I took a break and got sucked into other games.









Who knows maybe If I can use your enb/setup but dumb down stuff like the ugrids and make it playable even on my Frank2.0 rig.









Here were some screenies I had from before:


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Gotta agree with Sadmoto. Your screenies are some of the best around. Between you an ASO7, if I need some Skyrim beauty, I come for a visit on this thread.


Thanks Sethy666









It's nice to be compared to ASO7, I always admire his pics


----------



## DeviousAddict

hey guys, i posted this question in the disscussion thread but it's been passed over so i hope some of the modders here can help me.
I'm looking for a replacement bee hive texture, since I've updated to 4k parallax trees the bee hive has become and eyesore. I've only managed to find mods that increase the resources you get from a hive (honey, honeycomb etc)
If theres a decent re-texture out there please link it for me









Thank you


----------



## DeviousAddict




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> hey guys, i posted this question in the disscussion thread but it's been passed over so i hope some of the modders here can help me.
> I'm looking for a replacement bee hive texture, since I've updated to 4k parallax trees the bee hive has become and eyesore. I've only managed to find mods that increase the resources you get from a hive (honey, honeycomb etc)
> If theres a decent re-texture out there please link it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I think its going to be one of those niche textures unfortunately. Ive not come across any in my travels around the Workshop or Nexus... but thats not to say one is not there. GL


----------



## Creator

We just need 4K parallax everything in this game.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> ~snip~


Sweeeet!


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks Sethy!


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

Uploaded a new video:


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Uploaded a new video:


It's beautiful, but that follower's voice acting is unbearable


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> It's beautiful, but that follower's voice acting is unbearable


Speaking of which, I remember trying that follower mod out, never have I uninstalled a mod fast enough.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Speaking of which, I remember trying that follower mod out, never have I uninstalled a mod fast enough.


Yeah Vilja is...well, you'll either love her or hate her. I hate her.

I use Sofia and Arissa, Sofia is by far of the the best and most extensive follower mods without having useless junk content. Arissa is pure immersion and has a unique favor system, both have professional-level voice acting and are world/quest aware.

As for male followers, there's a lack of good voice acting for them if you want more than a few basic lines of dialogue or an unfinished+abandoned mod.

Benjamin Doon is good, he's a cumpity old man who's world aware with lots and lots and lots of dialogue.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@ASO7
What body mod and skin texture did you use there?
Is it demonica's?


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

Added a new video, downsampled from 4k (I've gagged Vilja and left her in Riverwood!







)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Added a new video, downsampled from 4k (I've gagged Vilja and left here in Riverwood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Dat 20 fps









Looks good, we need getter GPUs to make Skyrim look better at this point imo.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Dat 20 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, we need getter GPUs to make Skyrim look better at this point imo.


They need to make 'em first (2 Titan Xs might do it) , along with an epic 10ghz CPU









Or maybe Bethesda will have a nice announcement for us..


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> They need to make 'em first (2 Titan Xs might do it) , along with an epic 10ghz CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Bethesda will have a nice announcement for us..


Perhaps they learned their lesson and finally have a decent engine that's up to par?
More than likely it'll be announcing FO4 on a "totally new engine" (a Creation Engine rehash) and we'll find out the engine still runs @ 32bit on consoles and pc while only being availibleto next gen systems.

I love Bethesda but they have never, ever been good at engines, ever.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

What, you don't like .exe's that only use 2gb RAM and peg 1 core to 100% while all other 7 cores and your GPU side idling?

I love Beth, but they suck at creating stable games.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Did you use a mod to get the snow to settle on the trees like that?

This one looks amazing @[email protected]

your screens look soo it almost makes me mad.









The water in your video is great, the only thing that looked off was the wolf.

Naughty dog should look at your screen shots then think again about how they are getting close to film quality. Because your up there or surpass in some of your shots.









Now make it playable on a normal persons computer and spread it like the flu. We would love you.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Did you use a mod to get the snow to settle on the trees like that?
> 
> This one looks amazing @[email protected]
> 
> your screens look soo it almost makes me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water in your video is great, the only thing that looked off was the wolf.
> 
> Naughty dog should look at your screen shots then think again about how they are getting close to film quality. Because your up there or surpass in some of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now make it playable on a normal persons computer and spread it like the flu. We would love you.


Wolves look pretty close to that in real life so the wolf isn't off as much as you'd think.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Wolves look pretty close to that in real life so the wolf isn't off as much as you'd think.


they do, its just in the video AS07 posted the wolf was standing in the water and it didn't look right. it almost looked liked real water then a cgi wolf.







I don't really know how to explain it other then watch it






@ 00:21 is what I'm talking about.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> they do, its just in the video AS07 posted the wolf was standing in the water and it didn't look right. it almost looked liked real water then a cgi wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know how to explain it other then watch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 00:21 is what I'm talking about.


Yeah tfc 1 didn't do any favors there, that frozen wolf looks...off with the animated water. The water looks fantastic though.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah tfc 1 didn't do any favors there, that frozen wolf looks...off with the animated water. The water looks fantastic though.


I used TAI and i needed to freeze the wolf for this screenshot and then i recorded that scene :










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Now make it playable on a normal persons computer and spread it like the flu. We would love you.


That's not my job =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Did you use a mod to get the snow to settle on the trees like that?


Flora overhaul


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I used TAI and i needed to freeze the wolf for this screenshot and then i recorded that scene :


I get it, I was just poking fun at your video because there's nothing else to poke fun of in it other than your new super hero wolf: Taxidemipup.


----------



## ohYess

*Bleak ENB*


----------



## DIYDeath

Its a great ENB preset, very...uhhhh...bleak, lol. I've been bouncing between Bleak and Grim+Somber ENBs lately.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## doomlord52

New base ENB, plus some tweaks and stuff.




















Locked at 60fps the entire time. Looks great.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> New base ENB, plus some tweaks and stuff. Locked at 60fps the entire time. Looks great.


Oh pretty.


----------



## ohYess

DIYDeath,
might go color blind if using Bleak ENB for too long

K ENB Pure Light


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

New video


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> DIYDeath,
> might go color blind if using Bleak ENB for too long


Haha, true that.

Currently I'm using Grim and Somber Malakarth with some personal tweaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Didn't want to bump the last post of last page off.


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## ASO7




----------



## Brainsick

Guys, I need help! I decided to reinstall Skyrim today and some key mods have been removed from the nexus website: Better Dynamic Snow, Lush Grass + Lush Trees and Enhanced Distant Terrain 1.

Anyone have those?! I'd really appreciate if you could send them to me, please.

Thanks!

-edit- Nevermind, I just saw that those are now included in the new Water and Terrain Enhancement Redux mod.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

Moved to Flickr, gallery here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























































*More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Sadmoto

Still a WIP but its coming along pretty well for balancing performance and quality. Having some issues though with skyrim causing my screen to lose signal and the only thing I can do is power down my PC and its only skyrim doing it. I thought it was an auto save bug but I still get it when disabled.








Regardless, thanks electricsheep!


----------



## Spacedinvader

HAHA thankfully I have a decent internet that would be death with 100 posts a page! Not checked in here in a while but good god there are some amazing pics


----------



## DIYDeath

Sheep, can u put your pics in spoilers please? They cause the page when scrolling to focus on the image and because of the sheer quantitiy+quality they dont load overly fast. Ges kinda annoying


----------



## ohYess

some newer shots from me lately









K ENB Pure Light



























Lumen ENB









NLA 2.0 Beta ENB


----------



## ohYess

a left over pic from me


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Sheep, can u put your pics in spoilers please? They cause the page when scrolling to focus on the image and because of the sheer quantitiy+quality they dont load overly fast. Ges kinda annoying


Ok, done those on last page - will just show or two on new posts with spoiler/link for rest


----------



## electricsheep

Some new shots:










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/16051638474/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ohYess




----------



## electricsheep

Some more shots downsampled from 8k




































*More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## ohYess

*ElectricSheep*
great pics, you must have lots of patience doing in 8K's!


----------



## electricsheep

Nice pics OhYess, and yes 8k is very hard work to shoot in, even on Titans


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

What are your ini settings for 8k? When I try to load supersampling (roughly 5.5k) it takes very long and I get <3 fps.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What are your ini settings for 8k? When I try to load supersampling (roughly 5.5k) it takes very long and I get <3 fps.


First off my game is _severely_ overload: 56GB data file, ugrids 11 and extreme quality ENB settings (and SSAO sizescale 1). So you may be able to get better performance on similar hardware to mine with a less intensive base.

I get 10-15 fps outdoors at 5k (5120x2880) with above settings, 6k brings it down to around 6fps

8k is _really_ tough though, especially with above settings









At 8k with interiors I can keep my settings above and get around 1 FPS, dropping SSAO sizescale to 0.5 gives me about 5 FPS

At 8k on above settings I can't load exteriors, it just freezes the game when it tries to render the scene - even with ENB memory management and the memory patch there is too much data for the engine to handle, more VRAM would be needed (Titan X..







. ) The only way I could get exteriors to load on my setup was to set iTexMipMapSkip=1 in Skyrimprefs - this frees up a lot of VRAM (textures 4k>2k, 2k>1k and so on..) to render the scene but obviously reduces texture quality so it's no good for close up shots. It runs, but only just - about 1fps and horrible lag (Reducing sizescales helps a bit.)

In summary to improve performance on your setup try reducing the SSAO sizescales, they have a big impact on performance and try reducing the amount of larger textures, optimizing them or setting iTexMipMapSkip=1.

Sorry if this post is a bit long winded


----------



## electricsheep

Some recent shots:











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















































































































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/﻿


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> First off my game is _severely_ overload: 56GB data file, ugrids 11 and extreme quality ENB settings (and SSAO sizescale 1). So you may be able to get better performance on similar hardware to mine with a less intensive base.
> 
> I get 10-15 fps outdoors at 5k (5120x2880) with above settings, 6k brings it down to around 6fps
> 
> 8k is _really_ tough though, especially with above settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 8k with interiors I can keep my settings above and get around 1 FPS, dropping SSAO sizescale to 0.5 gives me about 5 FPS
> 
> At 8k on above settings I can't load exteriors, it just freezes the game when it tries to render the scene - even with ENB memory management and the memory patch there is too much data for the engine to handle, more VRAM would be needed (Titan X..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ) The only way I could get exteriors to load on my setup was to set iTexMipMapSkip=1 in Skyrimprefs - this frees up a lot of VRAM (textures 4k>2k, 2k>1k and so on..) to render the scene but obviously reduces texture quality so it's no good for close up shots. It runs, but only just - about 1fps and horrible lag (Reducing sizescales helps a bit.)
> 
> In summary to improve performance on your setup try reducing the SSAO sizescales, they have a big impact on performance and try reducing the amount of larger textures, optimizing them or setting iTexMipMapSkip=1.
> 
> Sorry if this post is a bit long winded


Okay ty. I actually get very good performance at 1440p, my SSAO scale is around .65 iirc. I get around 40fps average outside, dips down to low 30's and up to 60 in some places. Pretty much all interiors are 60fps. I compressed all my textures to DXT5 (I would get horrible stutter with uncompressed textures and full VRAM). My data folder is 46GB.


----------



## Alvarado

If only skyrim was actually playable at 8k res.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If only skyrim was actually playable at 8k res.


You're gonna have to wait until Pascal for that to even be possible.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You're gonna have to wait until Pascal for that to even be possible.


Or....when ever Bethesda releases something that actually runs well on the PC. They're having an e3 event this year so we shall see in June.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Or....when ever Bethesda releases something that actually runs well on the PC. They're having an e3 event this year so we shall see in June.


Bethesda are horiffic when it comes to engines. I wouldn't hold your breath on that one lest you get some funky 32bit CK barely udpated news.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Bethesda are horiffic when it comes to engines. I wouldn't hold your breath on that one lest you get some funky 32bit CK barely udpated news.


let me dream dammit.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


great as always, however that last ss's character looks like a clay model :S


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















































































]











More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> great as always, however that last ss's character looks like a clay model :S


this, the body is so washed out.

there is no perfect ENB setting, there's always a tradeoff. either the days look great and the nights dont. and vice versa.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> great as always, however that last ss's character looks like a clay model :S


SSS was disabled


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> SSS was disabled
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now, now, will you please stop making TW3 look outdated already?

*edit*

I swear to you, all skyrim needs is tesselation and dynamic shadows... Oh boy! Just imagine what could be done!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


For the love of...spoilers! 4k and above screenies really need to be in spoilers because they make the page jump back and forth when there's anymore than one of you posting them.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Now, now, will you please stop making TW3 look outdated already?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I swear to you, all skyrim needs is tesselation and dynamic shadows... Oh boy! Just imagine what could be done!


Least TW3 will be playable.


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Least TW3 will be playable.


Yeah but it's obvious that this can't be playable, skyrim wasn't design with such graphical fidelity in mind. The fact that he can achieve this is just amazing and to be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if TW3 at the same TOD didn't look as good.

*edit*

also, this are 4k ss's. G'luck playing TW3 on ultra at 4k.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Yeah but it's obvious that this can't be playable, skyrim wasn't design with such graphical fidelity in mind. The fact that he can achieve this is just amazing and to be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if TW3 at the same TOD didn't look as good.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> also, this are 4k ss's. G'luck playing TW3 on ultra at 4k.


Skyrim is most definitely playable looking like that @1080p - Of course my definition of playable is around 30fps, which should be everyones, but far too often do I see people claiming games are "unplayable" just because they are below 60fps. Now 4k I can't speak to because I don't game at that resolution, but it'll look 99% the same @1080p.

So playable? Yes. I know my screens aren't anywhere near as good as ASO's/sheeps because I don't play with the ENB as much, and these are all old shots I've posted before because it's been awhile since I got back into Skyrim but these were all taken on my sig rig (which is only using a 2gb gpu), heavily modded and 100% playable with smooth fps, even while streaming.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























































































































































































One of these days I'll pick it back up and try to mess with my ENB enough to get as super clean shots as ASO/Electric Sheep, but if a 270X can run Skyrim looking like that and be playable, anything higher will be just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*


Love this shot btw


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Skyrim is most definitely playable looking like that @1080p - Of course my definition of playable is around 30fps, which should be everyones, but far too often do I see people claiming games are "unplayable" just because they are below 60fps. Now 4k I can't speak to because I don't game at that resolution, but it'll look 99% the same @1080p.
> 
> So playable? Yes. I know my screens aren't anywhere near as good as ASO's/sheeps because I don't play with the ENB as much, and these are all old shots I've posted before because it's been awhile since I got back into Skyrim but these were all taken on my sig rig (which is only using a 2gb gpu), heavily modded and 100% playable with smooth fps, even while streaming.
> 
> One of these days I'll pick it back up and try to mess with my ENB enough to get as super clean shots as ASO/Electric Sheep, but if a 270X can run Skyrim looking like that and be playable, anything higher will be just fine.
> Love this shot btw


Yeah it can be playable with an ENB and still look fine but AS07 and Electric Sheep have been downsampling. ES even said that the res he was using was unplayable at ~5fps for the 8k screens. Sure you can run 1080p with a demanding ENB at a playable 25-60FPS depending on the intensity of it and your mods installed but its not the same. With my GTX 980 I still struggle to have an enjoyable experience with more demanding ENB's and 2-4k textures installed @ 1080p. I guess that is subjective since anything below ~30 fps is an unsatisfactory experience for me of which I consider unplayable. That being said though there will be a very noticeable difference in graphics fidelity if you go from 1080p to 1440p or even 4k. If you don't believe me then go play at 720p for a while.


----------



## MURDoctrine

double post


----------



## electricsheep

*End3R*
Thanks









You can find a playable balance for Skyrim, depending on your hardware and expectations. My current setup is optimised purely for screenacrhery whatever the FPS cost. With a few setting tweaks and if I tone down the foliage a bit I can get 50-60 FPS at 1620p, giving nice playability and decent enough AA for game-play









Modded Skyrim is never going to be very efficient though so you'll never get the FPS your hardware is capable of.

Some more shots:

Downsampled from 4k x 4k











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *End3R*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find a playable balance for Skyrim, depending on your hardware and expectations. My current setup is optimised purely for screenacrhery whatever the FPS cost. With a few setting tweaks and if I tone down the foliage a bit I can get 50-60 FPS at 1620p, giving nice playability and decent enough AA for game-play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded Skyrim is never going to be very efficient though so you'll never get the FPS your hardware is capable of.
> 
> Some more shots:
> 
> Downsampled from 4k x 4k


You also have dual titan blacks







. I really need to fire it back up and start snapping some new pictures. Got burnt out with my last playthrough.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> also, this are 4k ss's. G'luck playing TW3 on ultra at 4k.


Some of them are just 1440p...


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Some of them are just 1440p...


I stand corrected, yet my point is still valid. I'm having a hard time believing that TW3 will look the same and be playable at 1440p










@topic

great as always, ES


----------



## Nnimrod

What would be the best value GPU I could get for skyrim? top end of budget ~$400.

1440p, 4790k.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> What would be the best value GPU I could get for skyrim? top end of budget ~$400.
> 
> 1440p, 4790k.


1440p with $400 while playing skyrim? Hmm.... Depends, you gonna use an enb?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> What would be the best value GPU I could get for skyrim? top end of budget ~$400.
> 
> 1440p, 4790k.


Get a gtx 970 or 980 and you'll be set.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 1440p with $400 while playing skyrim? Hmm.... Depends, you gonna use an enb?












of course


----------



## electricsheep

*xxroxx*
Thanks!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## xxroxx

@ES

dayum, that looks amazing! that shot of the woman with the daggers is just stunning!


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks!









Edit: Some new shots



















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DIYDeath

Looks good as always guys and thanks for using spoiler tags for everything but the 1st pic.


----------



## MaximilianPs

I've an anwsare which I would ask from years:
How can you take screenshot in action ?
for example when dragons spits fire ?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Get a gtx 970 or 980 and you'll be set.


A 970/980 can be enough, or not...


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> A 970/980 can be enough, or not...


probably going to get a "placeholder" GPU now, and save for maybe getting a titan x in the future. Likely a 780, as that can be had for a very affordable $250.


----------



## DIYDeath

Got bored, decided I was gonna make Lady Death from Deadpool since Deadpool is getting killed off this month in issue 250 (meaning he'll be united with his love, Death).

Might take some screenies later @ a higher resolution.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> I've an anwsare which I would ask from years:
> How can you take screenshot in action ?
> for example when dragons spits fire ?


"tfc 1" in the console is your friend!









also "tm" to remove all hud related clutter to get nice clean image. (note: with this enabled, you wont be able to see the console either, but you'll have to reenter it in the "invisible" console for everything to reappear.)

and finally, "fov xx" where xx is the number to adjust fov.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DIYDeath

New outfit+custom hood.










Random screenie cuz I said so.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## electricsheep

No one else playing...



















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DIYDeath

And then there was two! lol

Again with the nice screenies.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Looks stunning. Which mods do you have in place to achieve this?
Also, is there anything like an 'Idiots Guide to Skyrim ENB'??


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Looks stunning. Which mods do you have in place to achieve this?
> Also, is there anything like an 'Idiots Guide to Skyrim ENB'??


He'll give you the list of mods but what makes his shots really look so amazing is his tweaks to his ENB, which he changes for almost every screen he takes, and doesn't share. We've all tried to get his modding for dummies guide, lol.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Looks stunning. Which mods do you have in place to achieve this?
> Also, is there anything like an 'Idiots Guide to Skyrim ENB'??


Like they stated the ENB settings are the big factor there. As far as mods are concerned just find some you like and will work with your system. There are tons of texture packs you can try out and discover which is your favorite. You can also do like ElectricSheep has done and hand pick your favorite textures from the different packs and make your own. Also the mods that improve model quality such as SMIM are very helpful in achieving better looking visuals. Back to ENB settings though. Just check out all the different presets that are available on the Nexus and start there. Most are configurable to some extent ingame and all from their respective files. There are guides out there that explain most of it but the best learning tool I found is to just change values and see what it does. If you want a good place to go if you are new to modding in general is Gohper's youtube channel here.


----------



## DIYDeath

If your computer can handle it I suggest K ENB Pure Light. It's by far the best looking ENB out there but its absolutely crippling when it comes to performance so beware (dont even bother with Extreme, its not playable).

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58338/?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If your computer can handle it I suggest K ENB Pure Light. It's by far the best looking ENB out there but its absolutely crippling when it comes to performance so beware (dont even bother with Extreme, its not playable).
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58338/?


The only thing I can't stand about it is the lens effects like the frost. I didn't figure out how to remove them or I would still be using it.


----------



## YamiJustin

I want to get back into modded Skyrim so bad!
If you see my computer, it was capable of playing 200+ mods, RealVision ENB, etc. But the crashes... my god..
I assume it was because I had 2-3 followers with me, and during battle the game would crash.. too many script-heavy mods.. sigh

Anyway, I plan to hold off on returning until the AMD R9 390X comes out. By then I'll have a better cooling system for my 4.5ghz 3930k too.
I should be able to do 4k easily, or at the very least 1440p.

Ugh why can't it be June?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> The only thing I can't stand about it is the lens effects like the frost. I didn't figure out how to remove them or I would still be using it.


It should be in your enbseries folder in under the effect.txt as a setting somewhere.


----------



## Ricwin

May be an odd question, but is it worth using the Steam Workshop and the Nexus Mod Manager or does this cause some compatibility issues? Is it best to just get mods from Nexus?


----------



## YamiJustin

Avoid the workshop. Get all your mods from the Nexus site.

I strongly suggest NOT using Nexus Mod Manager itself. You want to use Mod Organizer. That way, you never overwrite files in the main installation of the game (so it always remains vanilla, no need to reinstall!). Also don't use BOSS. Use LOOT, TES5Edit, and Wyre Bash


----------



## Ricwin

I've used NMM previously with no issues, but this time I cannot get it to work. Latest version 0.53.7 is broken. Keeps telling me to install .NET 4.5.2, but I already have 4.5.2 installed along with all updates for WIndows 7 Ultimate x64, on a very very recent reinstall of Windows.
The NMM just crashes at startup, and searching online reveals it to be a very common issue.

Is everything on the Workshop available from Nexus? Is the MO compatible with Nexus site or do you need to just download manually?
Also what are LOOT, TES5Edit, and Wyre Bash; and why should they be used instead of BOSS?


----------



## YamiJustin

BOSS is no longer supported by anyone, and has been outdated for some time. You can't rely on it to sort new mods, etc.
Sites that are helpful like STEP only use Mod Organizer.

You see when you install mods via NEXUS MOD MANAGER, it edits/replaces files in the main vanilla game. Mostly it overwrites stuff. When you uninstall the mod, the changes have still been done. Install a crap-load of mods with NMM, then uninstall them, then check your Skyrim folder. There will be lots of leftover files, changes, etc. You will never have your fresh, vanilla install of Skyrim.

Mod Organizer installs the mods in their own folders on your own profiles. Then, you check or uncheck the mod when you want to use it. So you uncheck everything or begin a fresh profile, it'll be a clean game of Skyrim without any mods or alterations. Also, any edits you make to your preferences or INI files will be done in the profile, not the Skyrim file.

It requires a little bit of extra work, downloading the mods manually. But I strongly suggest using it.
You can also use Mod Organizer to directly launch SKSE, LOOT, Wyre Bash, TES5Edit.

LOOT replaces BOSS and is still used. It'll does what BOSS did but better and is supported to this day. Wyre Bash will gather info on all your mods, find the mods that access the same files, etc, and create a 'Bashed Patch'. It's hard to explain, but a Bashed Patch will fix a bunch of conflicts, etc. Read about it! Lastly, TES5Edit is used to clean your mods and files of 'dirty edits'. Look up their site and watch the video tutorial or read the guide. It may seem difficult but it's easy. Keeping your mods and files clean will save you a lot of CTD and headaches.

Good luck

EDIT: I don't use Workshop so I can't really say the specifics, but almost everyone who makes mods use the Nexus site. 40,000 files there, 600 million downloads from users. It's the place to go. Using the Steam Workplace likely would require using Steam itself, which might then edit your Skyrim files (and remember we want you to keep your main files clean forever)


----------



## Ricwin

Thanks alot, gonna give the MO a try. Just wiped Skyrim and going to download all of it again, then only use mods from Nexus.
I have all of the DLC from Steam, should I grab the 'Unofficial Patches' from Nexus?
Also is it worth using the standard High Res Texture pack from the Steam DLC or just install better textures from Nexus (if everything is covered by Nexus)??


----------



## DIYDeath

Yeah don't use the workshop. Its a mess and unsubbing from mods gets tedious when you have dozens, if not hundreds of mods installed. It also doesn't have 1/2 the mods Nexus does. I personally find MO optional, it can be more trouble than its worth but if you do use NMM you better not screw up or else you've got a lot of work ahead of you to potentially fix things. Pick your poison, really, MO is the safe route, NMM is the easy route.


----------



## YamiJustin

100% grab those Unofficial Patches. If you google'd "best Skyrim mods" you almost always see those listed. They squash a LOT of bugs that Bethesda forgot. I suggest following this: http://wiki.step-project.com/Main_Page
Check out most of the core guides. I advise you to read as much as possible about all the programs I listed. It might take hours or days, but it'll save you week's worth of CTDs, etc. You might end up like me where you spend so much time troubleshooting you end up getting bored lol.
This only applies though if you have a powerful system and like to use tons of mods, like heavy graphics mods. I used to use 200+ mods.
Also make sure you read about the allocation memory fix thing. It's the biggest cause of CTD. It should be easy to find.

I would use the hi-res packets, they have their own Unofficial Hi-res versions. Depends on what other graphics mods you use.
I strongly recommend RealVision ENB if you use ENBs...

Lastly. Avoid the mods like WARZONES or Civil War Overhaul. They are an absolute mess.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> 100% grab those Unofficial Patches. If you google'd "best Skyrim mods" you almost always see those listed. They squash a LOT of bugs that Bethesda forgot. I suggest following this: http://wiki.step-project.com/Main_Page
> Check out most of the core guides. I advise you to read as much as possible about all the programs I listed. It might take hours or days, but it'll save you week's worth of CTDs, etc. You might end up like me where you spend so much time troubleshooting you end up getting bored lol.
> This only applies though if you have a powerful system and like to use tons of mods, like heavy graphics mods. I used to use 200+ mods.
> Also make sure you read about the allocation memory fix thing. It's the biggest cause of CTD. It should be easy to find.
> 
> I would use the hi-res packets, they have their own Unofficial Hi-res versions. Depends on what other graphics mods you use.
> I strongly recommend RealVision ENB if you use ENBs...
> 
> Lastly. Avoid the mods like WARZONES or Civil War Overhaul. They are an absolute mess.


Warzones and CWO are not messes, they're perfectly fine (just don't download the old version of warzones, that isn't fine).

Be careful with Realvision, if you switch out for a new ENB make sure you delete all of realvision's data files, the uninstaller will not get them all and will cause Skyrim to crash on startup if you don't delete those left over files manually. That's not todeter you as much as it is a warning, I had that exact problem everytime I tried realvision.

As for ENBs there's no "right" answer. They all work, just choose what you think looks good and what your computer can handle.
If you have a beastly rig I suggest using K ENB Pure Light, it's by far the best looking ENB out there (and one of the most demanding, don't even try the extreme version, it's not suited for gameplay).

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58338/?


----------



## YamiJustin

WARZONES is highly discouraged on most sites or guides like STEP because of how badly they can screw up your game. With Warzones you can have 50-60+ NPCs fighting at once in the middle of nowhere. As cool as it is you will eventually get crashes. The game engine cannot handle that sort of thing. And then after that point your save is compromised. Read about it. Stay away from absurdly script-heavy mods in general.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> WARZONES is highly discouraged on most sites or guides like STEP because of how badly they can screw up your game.


That was before warzones was remade, when warzones actually caused save bloating.
Quote:


> With Warzones you can have 50-60+ NPCs fighting at once in the middle of nowhere. As cool as it is you will eventually get crashes. The game engine cannot handle that sort of thing. And then after that point your save is compromised. Read about it. Stay away from absurdly script-heavy mods in general.


That's not really true. You can have script heavy mods, the issue is having script heavy mods which consantly scan the game which in turn causes papyrus to get behind itself and screw up.
It's not scripts that are a problem, it's poorly made scripts with awful conditions that are a problem.


----------



## YamiJustin

Ah didn't realize they remade it. Okay


----------



## DIYDeath

Its pretty cool now, I'd suggest giving it a try, the number of NPCs has a slider, you can enable/disable specific warzones etc.

With the spawns cranked you can see a good 100 npc battle spread out over 5 or so ugrids on a clear day. It adds a lot of immersion and some dangerous zones to get caught in. It also adds a freaking ton of new armors and weapons to the game as well as a chest with all of said items in coc qasmoke if you want to take a gander.


----------



## Ricwin

Okay, so gonna try the Seasons of Skyrim ENB, True HDR rather than the Fantasy style HD6. Got a completely clean version of Skyrim installed to one of my SSD's, along with the Steam DLC.
Where do I get the Mod Organizer from these days? And what are peoples prefered mods for making everything look more realistic?


----------



## slickwilly

Greywarden, what mod is that sword in your pic? really like the look of it


----------



## FreeElectron

What is enough VRAM to enjoy eye candy skyrim on 1440P?


----------



## electricsheep

I would recommend 4GB VRAM, you can get away with 3GB but you have to be careful with the amount of texture packs you use











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vmatt1203

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> I would recommend 4GB VRAM, you can get away with 3GB but you have to be careful with the amount of texture packs you use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Holy crap I love that ENB (if it is an ENB) Could you give me a mods list? Those pictures make me want to play again.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What is enough VRAM to enjoy eye candy skyrim on 1440P?


Like Electric said, 4gb is a good bet. Skyrim can be pushed to use more though. I peak @ 5gb of vram on my setup, avg around 4.5


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Like Electric said, 4gb is a good bet. Skyrim can be pushed to use more though. I peak @ 5gb of vram on my setup, avg around 4.5


What res?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmatt1203*
> 
> Holy crap I love that ENB (if it is an ENB) Could you give me a mods list? Those pictures make me want to play again.


Thanks!









Main mods used:

My own custom ENB (PM me if you would like to try it)
ELE weathers
Skyrim Flora Overhaul 2
Unique Grasses and Ground Covers
Tamriel Reloaded Grasses and textures (4k used when available)
Expanded Towns and Cities
Monster Mod and Monster Wars
WATER
Trees HD

The screens were downsampled from 5320x2160

Re VRAM used, my setup can max out my 6GB at 1080p (but my data folder is now 56GB!!) It's texture sizes more than resolution that eat up VRAM in Skyrim, especially with ENB and high ugrids as well


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What res?


1440p

I honestly don't recommend 4k textures unless you have a lot of vram to spare and have a GPU that's powerful enough to take the hit...so basically a Titan Black/X/Z (I'd say 980 as well but 4gb of vram will get pushed to its upper limit and may cause issues). Just listen to Electric, he's just as or more knowledgable than I am when it comes to modding Skyrim.


----------



## YamiJustin

Suppose you rock a Titan X or a R9 390X (assuming the specs are comparable or better), would that be enough for you to prefer 4k over 1440p


----------



## th3illusiveman

What ENBs can a 290x handle at 1080 at *60 fps without too much dipping.* The bolded part is very important because i know i can load the game up to look amazing, but unplayable.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> What ENBs can a 290x handle at 1080 at *60 fps without too much dipping.* The bolded part is very important because i know i can load the game up to look amazing, but unplayable.


I know it's quite a common one, but I suggest Realvision http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?
I find it looks pretty good and is quite forgiving. I run a 290x @ 3440x1440 and average around 30-40 fps with heavy texture mods.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm still doing 3gb on average, and close to 4gb in worst case scenario. Running 2k textures with official DLC textures/Amidianborn to fill up the gaps. 1440p.

Anywho, I like this picture:



Full size:

http://i.imgur.com/ULH20In.jpg

Not using an ENB atm (except for ENBoost). I finally have very good stability with all of my mods. I am wary about dumping anything extra on top.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@Darkwizzie

What programme do you use to show Vram usage in the top corner like that?
I currently use GPU-Z to log it and then i look at it after.
I have a lot of high rez textures (4k and 8k) and i peak around 6-7gb vram, but it'd be nice to have a constant visual like you have.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> What programme do you use to show Vram usage in the top corner like that?
> I currently use GPU-Z to log it and then i look at it after.
> I have a lot of high rez textures (4k and 8k) and i peak around 6-7gb vram, but it'd be nice to have a constant visual like you have.


Skyrim Performance Monitor


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Suppose you rock a Titan X or a R9 390X (assuming the specs are comparable or better), would that be enough for you to prefer 4k over 1440p


Based on the performance I get sadly for 4k with a high quality ENB "one" of those cards wouldn't cut it for me - you would need 2 to get decent performance











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Based on the performance I get sadly for 4k with a high quality ENB "one" of those cards wouldn't cut it for me - you would need 2 to get decent performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


How much VRAM usage?
Are you also averaging at 4~4.5GB?


----------



## electricsheep

At 4k+ my 6GB VRAM is constantly maxed, but that's more to do with the amount of mods and textures I have


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> At 4k+ my 6GB VRAM is constantly maxed, but that's more to do with the amount of mods and textures I have


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


That is why I don't suggest realvision. It looks pretty bad. No offense (only realvision screws up colors that badly).


----------



## YamiJustin

Ah damn. So I assume the Titan X can do 4k Skyrim with 60fps or higher, but when you add in graphics heavy mods, like ENBs, etc, then it finally takes its toll.

I might just got with a G-Sync or Freesync IPS 1440p 144/120hz monitor. Not quite 4k


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That is why I don't suggest realvision. It looks pretty bad. No offense (only realvision screws up colors that badly).


not using realvision, its a combination of a bunch of lighting mods


----------



## YamiJustin

RealVision is fantastic I don't think it messes up colors


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> What programme do you use to show Vram usage in the top corner like that?
> I currently use GPU-Z to log it and then i look at it after.
> I have a lot of high rez textures (4k and 8k) and i peak around 6-7gb vram, but it'd be nice to have a constant visual like you have.


In addition, it spits out a nice graph:

http://i.imgur.com/SP3nMrt.png

Note that a lot of the FPS dips are from the loading screen, or from reloading a quicksave. And in the end well... I was fighting Alduin on Legendary on Throat of the World, the hardest fight in the game basically. It was OHKO for any of his attacks, 2 hit ko for any of the meteors falling from the sky, OHKO for any of the frost spells falling from the sky (Deadly Dragons), so yeah.


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> RealVision is fantastic I don't think it messes up colors


IMHO, realvision is the worst ENB there is on the Nexus. It's heavy, produces mediocre results and it's worst fault is being so popular. Want a good ENB? K ENB is great


----------



## YamiJustin

Totally untrue. I've used it plenty and it's fantastic.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> IMHO, realvision is the worst ENB there is on the Nexus. It's heavy, produces mediocre results and it's worst fault is being so popular. Want a good ENB? K ENB is great


in my experience realvision is alot more forgiving than K ENB, that just brings my 580 to it's knees im talking single digit FPS but realvision is close to 30 FPS even in cities.


----------



## YamiJustin

Yeah I'm not a fan of K ENB. I think I prefer the other changes and recommended mods for real vision, like the water looks perfect too me


----------



## BoredErica

I've been looking at each texture in Tamriel Reloaded HD, aMidianborn textures, Skyrim 2k Textures, and trying to decide which textures look best. It takes a long while but I am weird that way.









While looking I've noticed most of the packs have holes in them, which contain textures from like vanilla Skyrim. I made sure to get rid of them. The rest comes down a bit to personal preference in art styles, but some pictures just seem to have way more artifacts and jaggies even though they are all the same resolution.


----------



## Tagkaman

Well that escalated quickly...

Has anyone tried using reshade with Skyrim? If so, can you direct me to a place where I can learn how to configure the thing because I can't get it working at all.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Well that escalated quickly...
> 
> Has anyone tried using reshade with Skyrim? If so, can you direct me to a place where I can learn how to configure the thing because I can't get it working at all.


I hadn't really payed attention to it. I had seen reshade pop up on a few sweetfx posts IIRC on reddit but have not tried it. Kinda neat if it injects into any game like that. I'm going to download it and try it later. If I get it to work before you have found something I will let you know.


----------



## Boinz

Stay on topic and post awesome pictures. And for the record, Realvision is the only ENB that hasn't tanked my FPS to below 30fps on my current rig, so I'll give it at least props for that.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> not using realvision, its a combination of a bunch of lighting mods


That's not even possible.

It's the tweaking of ENB lighting and values, nothing more.


----------



## Skinnered

Running TitanX sli now, and with (the fantastic) NLA2 beta enb (SSAO scales on 0.5), Tamriel reloaded, (incl. flora) and with parallax terrain and a few other mods, it still isn't completely smooth @ 4K either and a steady 60 fps is far away. Did also a run in 5120x2880 and while it looks georgeous, it's lags heavily (15-20 fps max.)

[


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> Running TitanX sli now, and with (the fantastic) NLA2 beta enb (SSAO scales on 0.5), Tamriel reloaded, (incl. flora) and with parallax terrain and a few other mods, it still isn't completely smooth @ 4K either and a steady 60 fps is far away. Did also a run in 5120x2880 and while it looks georgeous, it's lags heavily (15-20 fps max.)
> 
> [


Rig?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's not even possible.
> 
> It's the tweaking of ENB lighting and values, nothing more.


it IS possible because i'm doing it, its surreal lighting, immerseive saturation boost, immersive contrast boost thats it i cant even run ENB its too intensive.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Totally untrue. I've used it plenty and it's fantastic.


Well considering you think it's fine (which it isn't, it actually screws up colors by over saturating them+using too much lighting which augments the issue) I think you may be a little biased.









But that's fine, it's personal taste. Your personal taste shouldn't require the approval of others.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Rig?


I have placed some details in my sig which are the most important.

BTW, besides Kenb and NLA, Serenity, Tranquility, Sushi enb, Dahaka's, are worth looking at. Also mixing Serenity with NLA weather esp. and increasing cloudshadows and a buch of other things = dope








Just the combined weathers in his config needs to be seperated and adjusted to fit the bill, but that's a project I hopefully will complete, once, my limited skills in consern.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> it IS possible because i'm doing it, its surreal lighting, immerseive saturation boost, immersive contrast boost thats it i cant even run ENB its too intensive.


You may be getting a similar effect using different mods but an enb is not a combination of mods combined, that is the part that is not possible.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> You may be getting a similar effect using different mods but an enb is not a combination of mods combined, that is the part that is not possible.


dude i am NOT using ENB why won't you believe me? What possible reason do i have to lie?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> dude i am NOT using ENB why won't you believe me? What possible reason do i have to lie?


Whoa I didn't say you were using an enb but you stated that all an enb is is a combination of mods which is not correct. If you are using mods that give a similar effect then great but you can't just combine lighting mod A plus bloom mod B and shadow mod C and magically create an enb which is primarily what you stated.

No worries, if you can't get what I'm saying then we can agree to disagree.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Whoa I didn't say you were using an enb but you stated that all an enb is is a combination of mods which is not correct. If you are using mods that give a similar effect then great but you can't just combine lighting mod A plus bloom mod B and shadow mod C and magically create an enb which is primarily what you stated.
> 
> No worries, if you can't get what I'm saying then we can agree to disagree.


you misunderstood me, I didnt mean that, i meant what i was using was a combination of mods.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


Is that vividian enb?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Is that vividian enb?


I'm not using any ENB its a combination of Surreal lighting, immersive contrast boost and immersive saturation boost.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I'm not using any ENB its a combination of Surreal lighting, immersive contrast boost and immersive saturation boost.


Well, it looks like vividian ENB if you disabled 1/2 the features. So GJ you made Skyrim look like a performance ENB without using a ENB.


----------



## BoredErica

I... never bothered to try an ENB.

Am I a bad person?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I... never bothered to try an ENB.
> 
> Am I a bad person?


It's a night and day difference - here are some old shots comparing when my ENB was turned off/on




















Doesn't mean it can't look good without it though, these were taken pre-ENB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























These ones are with the ENB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


































One of these days ill need to check out all the new/updated mods


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> RealVision is fantastic I don't think it messes up colors


Agreed, especially on a hardware calibrated monitor. A lot of people that don't like how it looks are probably not seeing what it's really supposed to look like. Use a professional graphics monitor for color accuracy and not a gaming monitor that specializes in refresh rate and ms times and their minds would change. What they see would be entirely different.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Agreed, especially on a hardware calibrated monitor. A lot of people that don't like how it looks are probably not seeing what it's really supposed to look like. Use a professional graphics monitor for color accuracy and not a gaming monitor that specializes in refresh rate and ms times and their minds would change. What they see would be entirely different.


I use a Plasma TV, my colors are as true as they come without getting into OLED, I'm using the full 0-255 RBG spectrum and my gamma is set correctly. It definitely, definitely screws up colors, you can see this by using SFO+realvision. It's especially evident in red/orange textures found on flowering plants. Realvision does give green a nice pop though, that's why in every showcase video you don't see clear shots of the sky or ground covers, etc. You get closeups of pine trees and green grass with panaramic views of tree-filled landscapes but never clear shots of the ground or different flowering plants.

I actively don't suggest it for those reasons+the uninstaller doesn't work properly and can cause CTDs (easy fix - just manually uninstall it - but it's a freaking uninstaller, it should work properly or it shouldn't be included). That being said, personal taste is personal taste. If you think it looks good, go nuts.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Agreed, especially on a hardware calibrated monitor. A lot of people that don't like how it looks are probably not seeing what it's really supposed to look like. Use a professional graphics monitor for color accuracy and not a gaming monitor that specializes in refresh rate and ms times and their minds would change. What they see would be entirely different.


I play on properly configured IPS monitors. The colors are not right at all. Go outside sometime and you will see that nothing is that saturated. Its overly done and has always been. It also uses very little other than oversaturation, bloom, and DoF.


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## DIYDeath

You guys need to look in your english text file for "levelup" and delete that line. Google it for more info, it'll get rid of the stuck "level up" on your screen.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> same as above^
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/64262/?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i think my 580 just had a stroke, what system you got running that man?


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> beatifo!
> beautifo as always.. what grass mod if you dont mind? love to give it a go
> thanks man totally forgot about that too busy with the mods thanks!
> lol yeh 4.2+gb load is a bit too much for 580 haha i still have them 580s.. instant stoke lol
> 
> 4x titan x + 16c/32t xeon ivy
> 
> well heres same as earlier but no hud and no "level up" trying the riverwood redeveloped mod to see if it craps out and forgot to mention the 10 followers on top of all the mods
> 
> running like a champ even though the load is great


HNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> 4x titan x + 16c/32t xeon ivy
> 
> well heres same as earlier but no hud and no "level up" trying the riverwood redeveloped mod to see if it craps out and forgot to mention the 10 followers on top of all the mods
> 
> running like a champ even though the load is great


With this setup you could probably stage the battle of Minas Tirith.


----------



## BoredErica

AS07's Skyrim world turned into Oblivion, lol.


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You guys need to look in your english text file for "levelup" and delete that line. Google it for more info, it'll get rid of the stuck "level up" on your screen.


Just a simple TM command would do the trick.


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just a simple TM command would do the trick.


No, not really. Unless you like playing the game with level up stuck on your screen.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> No, not really. Unless you like playing the game with level up stuck on your screen.


For screenshots I had assumed it's just a HUD element so it'd disappear when you toggle menus via console, if not then forgive me.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> For screenshots I had assumed it's just a HUD element so it'd disappear when you toggle menus via console, if not then forgive me.


No forgivenss needed, sorry if I came across short. Was super tired. Could only manage a one sentence post.

It's a bug with 4k, it can be disabled with the tm command but that's not exactly conducive to playing Skyrim, which that guy is probably doing with that monster 4 Titan X computer (wish I had that kind of money QQ).


----------



## FreeElectron

so..
i am considering to play skyrim.
Are there some sort of a special edition that i should buy?
Any recommendations?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> so..
> i am considering to play skyrim.
> Are there some sort of a special edition that i should buy?
> Any recommendations?


legendary edition it includes all the DLC


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> legendary edition it includes all the DLC


ok
What are the recommended mods (SLI GTX 980)?


----------



## Nnimrod

Recommend me an ENB that I can get playable framerates with a 4790k +780 ti. I tried Kountervibe Southern Light quality preset, and was getting 18-23 fps in morthal on a rainy day. Definitely not playable :/

I'm looking for something cinematic, a bit on the darker side. Not aiming for 100% realistic, but rather fantasy. I'm open to trying what is recommended though.


----------



## electricsheep

I highly recommend either of these two by bronze316:

Seasons of Skyrim ENB True HDR http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23812/?

True Vision ENB http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/15983/?

Both look great and aren't too demanding (I used to play these on a single 780ti with good performance)

But it's all a matter of personal tastes


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ok
> What are the recommended mods (SLI GTX 980)?


sorry for the late response, I definitely recommend some form of ENB and some texture mods but beyond that i can't really say im still a novice and have a pretty weak system so i haven't really experimented too much sorry.

this is the texture mods i use 90% of the time http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

All these screens are amazing and makes me want to play again after I download some awesome mods.


----------



## NapalmV5

deleted


----------



## philhalo66

trying an ENB. Man does it make my card hot though this is the first time I've ever seen it go past 62C in the 2 years i have owned it.


----------



## NapalmV5




----------



## greywarden

^ Is that the new Wood/Tree parallax mod?


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> ^ Is that the new Wood/Tree parallax mod?


that is tamriel reloaded hd: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61995/?

this is unique grasses and groundcovers: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If it's not a pain and you can tell me all the mods you used for those screens it would be really appreciated.


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> trying an ENB. Man does it make my card hot though this is the first time I've ever seen it go past 62C in the 2 years i have owned it.


that looks GREAT! Which ENB is that?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> that looks GREAT! Which ENB is that?


i used realistic pre-set http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/20781/?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> If it's not a pain and you can tell me all the mods you used for those screens it would be really appreciated.


He/she/they won't tell anyone, haha.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> that is tamriel reloaded hd: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61995/?


But I have this installed and never seen these barktextures, they look good btw!


----------



## electricsheep

Tore myself away from GTA V for a while..



















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















































more here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> But I have this installed and never seen these barktextures, they look good btw!


you can see the added tree by tr hd in riverwood

heres vivid landscapes on top of tr hd


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> He/she/they won't tell anyone, haha.


AHH! Not willing to share eh







I guess I'll have to look at mods myself and test them all out. Maybe later after I finish GTA V if I have time before Witcher 3 is released


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> AHH! Not willing to share eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to look at mods myself and test them all out. Maybe later after I finish GTA V if I have time before Witcher 3 is released


Check out the STEP website, it will get you started. Also, instead of using NMM, look for a how-to video on Mod Organizer, you can install Skyrim on your SSD and all the mods on a separate HDD and even create different profiles, say for normal gameplay and screenshots. I have actually yet to sit down and learn it, so I'm speaking hypocritically, but I do plan to try it out when my stuff isn't in storage (building a new house takes too damn long)


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Oh man I love skyrim, and have been playing it since I ******* it in the 1st year, and now legally with lots of mods for +2 years.

And I've started many games and characters. But I still never bothered finishing 2/3 of the main quest, assassins BH, magic college, or had any skill at 100 yet.

And this month I bought a bunch of new games and switched to Dead Space 2 and wolfenstein as my SP action/adventure
























but I recently xfired and thats causing some problems (I really shouldn't CF anymore), and I need probably need to undo a few mods or alter a few ini settings to help fix it, and thats a hassle , so I'm putting it off...again


----------



## phinexswarm71

i've been tweaking a little bit my k-enb preset for when my future 390x/1080 will come , and my game took a huge fps hit as a result of that.

also, i've got some pics, but they are screen archery only. anyway, im really liking my character:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and these last pics are a little more explicit, but not heavily. however, still not safe for work so much


----------



## Boinz

nvm now it works.


----------



## MonarchX

How many of you use DynDOLOD for LOD's? Is it worth it?


----------



## DIYDeath

I removed LODs entirely, they were causing stuttering. Mind you I lost 5 fps doing that so there is a trade-off but it sure as hell looks better now and its more stable.


----------



## MonarchX

Are you saying you removed LOD's using DynDOLOD? I wanted to do the same and replace all LOD's with full objects, but its complicated as far as using it goes...


----------



## DIYDeath

I removed them via "optimization" with the texture optimizer.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I removed them via "optimization" with the texture optimizer.


Care to link me to that, please?


----------



## DIYDeath

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55803/?

You can set a few different things in there so back up your files and make sure you read what you're doing dxt1 format looks bad for face textures, etc.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## greywarden

I'm sure you get tired of this question (you should put it in your sig, haha) but which ENB is that? I've been running various artistic ENBs and I'm tired of not being able to see, or being blinded all the time lol


----------



## NapalmV5

goodness gracious this is build # 7.. 9 cant remember i lost track in the last ~2 weeks.. my most advanced/retexed skyrim yet

how does it look like to you guys cant really compare to any else since everyones so different.. im concerned of degradation cause im cramming so much into the 4gb enb limit

smaa @ extreme


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> goodness gracious this is build # 7.. 9 cant remember i lost track in the last ~2 weeks.. my most advanced/retexed skyrim yet
> 
> how does it look like to you guys cant really compare to any else since everyones so different.. im concerned of degradation cause im cramming so much into the 4gb enb limit
> 
> smaa @ extreme


The second picture is an in game photo?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'm sure you get tired of this question (you should put it in your sig, haha) but which ENB is that? I've been running various artistic ENBs and I'm tired of not being able to see, or being blinded all the time lol


It's my own custom ENB, unreleased but PM me if you would like to try it


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The second picture is an in game photo?


thanks yeh thats tamriel reloaded hd possibly the best rock/mountain mod for skyrim theres nothing else like it everything else looks vanilla and badly done

in this latest build i went back to the way i used to mod skyrim by extracting all the game+mods bsas and overwriting accordingly.. 2+gb less garbage just from the main bsas and game runs better and smoother despite all the mods










trying out different flora


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> thanks yeh thats tamriel reloaded hd possibly the best rock/mountain mod for skyrim theres nothing else like it everything else looks vanilla and badly done
> 
> in this latest build i went back to the way i used to mod skyrim by extracting all the game+mods bsas and overwriting accordingly.. 2+gb less garbage just from the main bsas and game runs better and smoother despite all the mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying out different flora


Can't wait to try those out.
Sadly my system is on hold till i get the CPU cooled








Can you post your rig?


----------



## Alvarado

All this enb talk has got me in the mood to play again but first world problems, dunno what enb to use! Right now I'm in the process of installing k enb pure light.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> All this enb talk has got me in the mood to play again but first world problems, dunno what enb to use! Right now I'm in the process of installing k enb pure light.


Thats probably the best enb out there, you may need some tweaking, depending on your textures, etc to reduce glow on bright stuff.


----------



## jameson1229

i dont think i even have to ask lol because im sure most do; whos got got the SOS addon, dont lie!


----------



## greywarden

Here's a few basic shots (I've been out of the game for a few months) with the @electricsheep ENB settings, I really like it, you can see everything everywhere. The DoF is a bit strong, but it's great for screenshots.


----------



## electricsheep

Looking good, like you character









To reduce DOF strength change this setting in enbeffectprepass:

#define DEPTH_OF_FIELD_QUALITY 5 - change from 5 to 2 (you'll increase performance a bit too)


----------



## greywarden

I haven't run fraps, but I don't think performance is much of an issue. seems to run pretty smoothly on my machine except in a few areas where most machines have issues.


----------



## greywarden

Alright, so I'm sitting around 25-35fps and a max of 2.7GB of VRAM, not too bad.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Alright, so I'm sitting around 25-35fps and a max of 2.7GB of VRAM, not too bad.


Not too bad if you are watching a movie not playing a game.
Really, How do you do manage to play?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Not too bad if you are watching a movie not playing a game.
> Really, How do you do manage to play?


Because I enjoy playing the game, not watching the fps counter :shrug


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Because I enjoy playing the game, not watching the fps counter :shrug


Think the dudes question was "how can you play at such low frame rates?"


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Think the dudes question was "how can you play at such low frame rates?"


I realize that, I'm not dense, I was giving a smart ass answer to a smart ass question.

I play like everyone else with a mouse and keyboard, and with similar frame rates to those of us and don't have 6 cores and multiple top of the line gpus


----------



## Azefore

Better yet, when was there ever a standard to uphold fps in PC gaming? Skyrim's pretty slow in general so 30fps isn't bad at all I'd reckon.


----------



## Dunan

Any game is totally playable if it's completely locked at 30FPS with no deviation up or down.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can't wait to try those out.
> Sadly my system is on hold till i get the CPU cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post your rig?


all the info on the system:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786

as im near total/complete retex im trying out different enbs - didnt like tamriel reloaded so next was k enb pure light extreme v4.0


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> all the info on the system:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786
> 
> as im near total/complete retex im trying out different enbs - didnt like tamriel reloaded so next was k enb pure light extreme v4.0


If your performance sucks try the version lower in quality, there's 3 of them. It'll also ease up on the extreme dof.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> all the info on the system:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6421786
> 
> as im near total/complete retex im trying out different enbs - didnt like tamriel reloaded so next was k enb pure light extreme v4.0


I am not sure if i asked this before but, How much VRAM is your modded skyrim using?


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If your performance sucks try the version lower in quality, there's 3 of them. It'll also ease up on the extreme dof.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am not sure if i asked this before but, How much VRAM is your modded skyrim using?


i havent always monitored but its hit 7.5gb/maybe more and that was on earlier build.. vram is not an issue on titanx its the 4gb vram/ram limit of enb/game.. regardless of vram/system ram past 4gb that is

i set ReservedMemorySizeMb=0 so i can get as much as possible of that 4gb any reserved ram takes away from that 4gb

performance is great on the extreme k enb preset.. ive removed cot and all cot related mods + elfx

this enb is a keeper if theres a better enb out there let me know guys


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> i havent always monitored but its hit 7.5gb/maybe more and that was on earlier build.. vram is not an issue on titanx its the 4gb vram/ram limit of enb/game.. regardless of vram/system ram past 4gb that is
> 
> i set ReservedMemorySizeMb=0 so i can get as much as possible of that 4gb any reserved ram takes away from that 4gb
> 
> performance is great on the extreme k enb preset.. ive removed cot and all cot related mods + elfx
> 
> this enb is a keeper if theres a better enb out there let me know guys


Looks fantastic and that's pretty much the best ENB out there.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> i havent always monitored but its hit 7.5gb/maybe more and that was on earlier build.. vram is not an issue on titanx its the 4gb vram/ram limit of enb/game.. regardless of vram/system ram past 4gb that is
> 
> i set ReservedMemorySizeMb=0 so i can get as much as possible of that 4gb any reserved ram takes away from that 4gb
> 
> performance is great on the extreme k enb preset.. ive removed cot and all cot related mods + elfx
> 
> this enb is a keeper if theres a better enb out there let me know guys


Very nice and colorful, but feature-wise its inferior due to lack of HBAO+, which looks far better than ENB's SSAO. You can preserve all ENBSeries.ini features like Parallax and others listed and force HBAO+ at the same time, BUT you would lose ALL the color-changing parts of ENBSeries.ini. The game would look a lot like Vanilla, but shadows and shading would look superior. SSAO, even at its highest quality, adds very heavy and unrealistic shadows/shading...


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Very nice and colorful, but feature-wise its inferior due to lack of HBAO+, which looks far better than ENB's SSAO. You can preserve all ENBSeries.ini features like Parallax and others listed and force HBAO+ at the same time, BUT you would lose ALL the color-changing parts of ENBSeries.ini. The game would look a lot like Vanilla, but shadows and shading would look superior. SSAO, even at its highest quality, adds very heavy and unrealistic shadows/shading...


thanks.. well i looked it up and found your chat with enbseries on hbao+ lol

http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=3821

i hope he releases enb for witcher3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Looks fantastic and that's pretty much the best ENB out there.


thanks yeh just hours before that^ i was running kountervibe extreme a little different but very close to k extreme

the other enb that i want to try out is vividian.. one of these days


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> thanks.. well i looked it up and found your chat with enbseries on hbao+ lol
> 
> http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=3821
> 
> i hope he releases enb for witcher3
> thanks yeh just hours before that^ i was running kountervibe extreme a little different but very close to k extreme
> 
> the other enb that i want to try out is vividian.. one of these days


Vividian is okay, the combining of all things weather is nice and the pink-based palette is nice for sunsets but other than that its nothing special.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Very nice and colorful, but feature-wise its inferior due to lack of HBAO+, which looks far better than ENB's SSAO. You can preserve all ENBSeries.ini features like Parallax and others listed and force HBAO+ at the same time, BUT you would lose ALL the color-changing parts of ENBSeries.ini. The game would look a lot like Vanilla, but shadows and shading would look superior. SSAO, even at its highest quality, adds very heavy and unrealistic shadows/shading...


Your comments about ENB SSAO are not correct.

Although it is true HBAO+ is superior to standard SSAO, Boris's ENB SSAO is far from standard and is calculated using his own unique algorithms. At it's highest quality settings ENB's AO is far superior to HBAO+ and is much more customisable. ENB AO also includes SSIL for calculation of indirect lighting (HABO+ doesn't do this) giving objects a much more natural look. I've shown some examples below,, you have to disable ENBs deferred rendering for HBAO+ to show so some effects are disabled in the the HBAO+ shots.

Of course the final result is still subjective and you may still prefer the way HBAO+ looks which is totally fine it is very good
*
Shot 1 ENB SSAO/SSIL*








*
Shot 1 HBAO+ (High Quality)*








*
Shot 2 ENB SSAO/SSIL*








*
Shot 2 HBAO+ (High Quality)*


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Your comments about ENB SSAO are not correct.
> 
> Although it is true HBAO+ is superior to standard SSAO, Boris's ENB SSAO is far from standard and is calculated using his own unique algorithms. At it's highest quality settings ENB's AO is far superior to HBAO+ and is much more customisable. ENB AO also includes SSIL for calculation of indirect lighting (HABO+ doesn't do this) giving objects a much more natural look. I've shown some examples below,, you have to disable ENBs deferred rendering for HBAO+ to show so some effects are disabled in the the HBAO+ shots.


Its a bad comparison because some coloring is definitely lost when you use HBAO+. You need to use some kind of vanilla ENB where no color-changes occur and then compare. You also need to compare in a variety of places. SSAO is simply less accurate, by default, regardless of how complex it is, and it always looks "lighter" than SSAO, more natural. I use RealVisio ENB and ENB SSAO+ makes shadows and shades overly dark and adds them to places where they should not be. I do hope you didn't just enable Original Processing, but also DISABLED AO in ENBSeries.ini. ENB developer himself stated:
Quote:


> "My code is no self shadowed approximation of GI, *which is better by definition of it* (self shadowing is hardly possible at good performance and quality both)"


The problem is performance. I won't argue further - I am not a programmer and I guess to each his own, but HBAO+ looks a lot more natural to me.


----------



## MonarchX

This is a very interesting ENB. When I enable Original Processing + HBAO+ the color theme changes, but not by much. Bring my PC down to its knees! DoF needs tweaking too, but aside from that, its a great ENB, the only one I would consider using if I didn't like Vanilla theme.


----------



## MonarchX

BTW, which mod did you use for those vases/clutter? It cannot be just the ENB itself that makes it like that. I know ENB makes it grainy, but damn, it looks real good!


----------



## ohYess

Morning Star ENB









K ENB Southern Light


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Can we stop quoting entire posts full of pictures, please? At least put a spoiler in there, the only real purpose of quoting someone is to get their attention.


ok








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*
> 
> Morning Star ENB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K ENB Southern Light
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


ok
What is this fancy sword mod?


----------



## greywarden

Can we stop quoting entire posts full of pictures, please? At least put a spoiler in there, the only real purpose of quoting someone is to get their attention.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ohYess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> What is this fancy sword mod?


Ghost Blade, you can get it here >>> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5Y2HuBztOoaejdBRUxCWEdVYWc/edit there are red and blue


----------



## DIYDeath

So yeah SFO+verdant+grass on steroids+grass density set to 55=lots of grass at a minimal loss, given how much grass there is. And they're all by mod authors who don't sell their mods!

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/141/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/60220/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/?

EDIT: more screenies


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NapalmV5

^ looking good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Vividian is okay, the combining of all things weather is nice and the pink-based palette is nice for sunsets but other than that its nothing special.


thanks! its gonna take a long while/smtg really awesome to pry me away from k enb pure light extreme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> BTW, which mod did you use for those vases/clutter? It cannot be just the ENB itself that makes it like that. I know ENB makes it grainy, but damn, it looks real good!


i take it youre asking me? lol i did mention im nearing total/complete retex.. of course its not just k enb itself

short list of all mods im using/youre asking about and what can be seen in the screeenshots
http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/12680#post_23833703

urns by NobleSkyrimMod HD-2K by Shutt3r
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?

vases/clutter by Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac/Ancient
if you dont have it and you want it google: SRO+DG_v1.6_Optimal_(1k-2k)

water by The Ruffled Feather - Mod Collection by SparrowPrince
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13268/?

snow by Skyrim Snow FX for ENB by mindflux
http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1908

also all the enb patches and bonus mods by mindflux
http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1499

trees/mountains by Tamriel Reloaded HD by 32cm
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61995/?

webs by ramccoid and all the other 2k mods
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/1047732/?tb=mods&pUp=1

also all 2k mods by Gamwich
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/5712421/?tb=mods&pUp=1

Ultra Ultimate HD Fire/Candle/Torch Effects by BuzzDee84
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28642/?

on/off wearable paper lantern by chesko
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17416/?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> ^ looking good!
> thanks! its gonna take a long while/smtg really awesome to pry me away from k enb pure light extreme
> i take it youre asking me? lol i did mention im nearing total/complete retex.. of course its not just k enb itself
> 
> short list of all mods im using/youre asking about and what can be seen in the screeenshots
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/12680#post_23833703
> 
> urns by NobleSkyrimMod HD-2K by Shutt3r
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?
> 
> vases/clutter by Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac/Ancient
> if you dont have it and you want it google: SRO+DG_v1.6_Optimal_(1k-2k)
> 
> water by The Ruffled Feather - Mod Collection by SparrowPrince
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13268/?
> 
> snow by Skyrim Snow FX for ENB by mindflux
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1908
> 
> also all the enb patches by mindflux
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1499
> 
> trees/mountains by Tamriel Reloaded HD by 32cm
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61995/?
> 
> webs by ramccoid and all the 2k mods
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/1047732/?tb=mods&pUp=1
> 
> also all 2k mods by Gamwich
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/5712421/?tb=mods&pUp=1
> 
> Ultra Ultimate HD Fire/Candle/Torch Effects by BuzzDee84
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28642/?
> 
> on/off wearable paper lantern by chesko
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17416/?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AWESOMENESS


Those shiny doors


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Those shiny doors


yeh thats Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac/Ancient


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> yeh thats Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac/Ancient


Once i am done planning and setting up my CPU watercooling loop. I will probably ask about all of those mods and install the game








Hopefully soon.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Once i am done planning and setting up my CPU watercooling loop. I will probably ask about all of those mods and install the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon.


alright good luck with the setup!


----------



## MonarchX

Wow! Which mods provide high-resolution DOORS? I use 2K Misc, 2K Dungeons, Deluxe Caves, and Tamriel Reloaded HD 4K, but none of them provide high-resolution doors! They are Vanilla, I think.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Those shiny doors


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> yeh thats Skyrim Realistic Overhaul by Starac/Ancient


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wow! Which mods provide high-resolution DOORS? I use 2K Misc, 2K Dungeons, Deluxe Caves, and Tamriel Reloaded HD 4K, but none of them provide high-resolution doors! They are Vanilla, I think.










the answer right there ^

google SRO+DG_v1.6_Optimal_(1k-2k).7z and download the torrent

or Ruins Clutter Improved by raiserfx
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/2141127/?tb=mods&pUp=1


----------



## DIYDeath

Ruins clutter improved is really good. You can see it in my screenshots too to get an idea of how the textures react in different lighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*


It's really high quality stuff, I install it over SMIM and let it override.

After Age of Ultron I'll try to grab a few closer screenies but I really suggest the mod.


----------



## greywarden

After a bunch of small issues plaguing my game, today it was CTD for no apparent reason, used every utility I could to try to get it back, but no-go... so I've wiped it and I'm learning to use MO and going for super realistic look


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the answer right there ^
> 
> google SRO+DG_v1.6_Optimal_(1k-2k).7z and download the torrent


I have Ruins Clutter Improved and it did help with doors in dungeons, but not in cities. I will check out SRO for sure! Thank you! Why is it not on Nexus???


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Ruins clutter improved is really good. You can see it in my screenshots too to get an idea of how the textures react in different lighting.
> It's really high quality stuff, I install it over SMIM and let it override.
> 
> After Age of Ultron I'll try to grab a few closer screenies but I really suggest the mod.


yeh thats why i posted the link to all raiserfxs mods - good stuff!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> After a bunch of small issues plaguing my game, today it was CTD for no apparent reason, used every utility I could to try to get it back, but no-go... so I've wiped it and I'm learning to use MO and going for super realistic look


are you doing manually or ? im doing it all manually everything loose no ctd just loot for mods order to save me from many headaches but even loot i have to correct due to improper naming by authors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I have Ruins Clutter Improved and it did help with doors in dungeons, but not in cities. I will check out SRO for sure! Thank you! Why is it not on Nexus???


i think the guy tried/wanted to charge for his mod way back then exactly whats going on steam id be surprised if he doesnt get on steam now lol

definitely get NobleSkyrimMod HD-2K by Shutt3r
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?

i dont use it just for urns it applies many changes to cities to everything


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> are you doing manually or ? im doing it all manually everything loose no ctd just loot for mods order to save me from many headaches but even loot i have to correct due to improper naming by authors


I did about 95% with nmm... now I'm going to learn MO


----------



## electricsheep

Some ultra-wide test shots, downsampled from 5120x1080











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sethy666

Beautiful, as always @ASO7


----------



## NapalmV5

new different build - 105 followers 5 followers of followers vs ~30 vamps

someone said that by 100 followers the papyrus blows up.. well as you can see it doesnt

no ctd whatsoever.. plus k enb pure light performance to top it off and theres more left


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> new different build - 105 followers 5 followers of followers vs ~30 vamps
> 
> someone said that by 100 followers the papyrus blows up.. well as you can see it doesnt
> 
> no ctd whatsoever.. plus k enb pure light performance to top it off and theres more left
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How many fps?


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> How many fps?


it was the last thing on my mind it was very smooth.. every fps between 20-60 most of the time in the 30s and 40s under action and this is outdoors in riften.. indoors given no game/enb/mods limits 1000 npcs at sustained 60fps no problem


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> it was the last thing on my mind it was very smooth.. every fps between 20-60 most of the time in the 30s and 40s under action and this is outdoors in riften.. indoors given no game/enb/mods limits 1000 npcs at sustained 60fps no problem


30 fps outdoors @ riften with 1000 followers is pretty good. That's with k enb? And I thought I had a high end rig...


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 30 fps outdoors @ riften with 1000 followers is pretty good. That's with k enb? And I thought I had a high end rig...


~150ish lol 1000 npcs outdoor that would take a very mighty cpu (10 years from now? lol) due to bad implementation (of course necessary for consoles) of cpu+gpu outdoor usage.. i was doing 100 followers on a gtx580-3gb ~2 years ago.. skyrim needs a lot of cpu power to overcome a lot of bullcrap.. fps fluctuates between 30-60 all the time only during heavy action it dips into the 20s

yes k enb pure light performance - i was surprised how good it is vs extreme even performance turns crap into gold lol not everything of course but still

heres a few close ups and daylight fight for better k enb just before i moved this build to another directory and went back to the build i was working on

turns out im able to do 100 followers as well on the heavly retexed build.. i cant believe it myself.. so dont worry guys the 2 sets of screenshots are crap and will be scraped lol


----------



## MonarchX

What are the best LOCATIONS for screenshots? I know a good modding set will make almost any location look good, but there must be some where the game looks exceptionally good, when modded.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What are the best LOCATIONS for screenshots? I know a good modding set will make almost any location look good, but there must be some where the game looks exceptionally good, when modded.


Depends what you're looking for. Falkreath hold is generally a really good location for screen shots. So is the volcanic area south of windhelm.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Amazing for screenshots, but do you actually play the game like that?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Amazing for screenshots, but do you actually play the game like that?


Thanks









Those shots are downsampled from 5120x2160, and no it isn't playable at this res with the game settings and amount of textures I have









But, drop the resolution to 2880x1620 and tweak the grass settings a little and I can get 40 to 50 fps outdoors and it still looks great.

Edit, realised you may have just been referring to the sepia tones - if so they're just for screenshots, thought they would look cool


----------



## electricsheep

Got two new toys today: 2x Titan X









Lesson in how to max them out..

Set resolution to 8k, leaving SSAO scales at 1!









Leave all other settings (already stupidly high)

Usable frame rates for screen-archery, max VRAM usage 11,945MB!! (No wonder this won't work on the Titan Blacks







)

Some test shot shots: (downsampled to 1080p)











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Got two new toys today: 2x Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson in how to max them out..
> 
> Set resolution to 8k, leaving SSAO scales at 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all other settings (already stupidly high)
> 
> Usable frame rates for screen-archery, max VRAM usage 11,945MB!! (No wonder this won't work on the Titan Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Some test shot shots: (downsampled to 1080p)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice pics i have Titan X sli, im useing STEPS can get 60fps with one card in 4K, need 2 cards for a enb
what ENB are you useing there? and mods?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


nice pics what mods and res you useing? and what ENB? grils like Skyrim 2 lol


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> nice pics what mods and res you useing? and what ENB? grils like Skyrim 2 lol


Oh look someone else asking about AS07's enb.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> nice pics what mods and res you useing? and what ENB? grils like Skyrim 2 lol


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252

And 1920x810/2560x1080/3840x1620


----------



## MonarchX

*What sucks about all the post-processing tools like ENB or ReShade is that they make SOME areas extremely beautiful, but they also make other areas look like crap.* I've yet to find an ENB other than generic vanilla ENB settings, that wouldn't screw up some part of the game. Some areas can get either too dark or too bright, so you can adjust them in ENB, but then those other areas that looked good will end up looking brighter or darker, depending on the adjustments. This is why I called Skyrim a SCREENSHOT game.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> nice pics i have Titan X sli, im useing STEPS can get 60fps with one card in 4K, need 2 cards for a enb
> what ENB are you useing there? and mods?


It's my own custom preset, PM me if you would like to try it

My Skyrim data folder is running at 56.5 GB and I have 255 plugins, but the main mods you can see in the screens are:
- ELE weathers
- Skyrim Flora Overhaul 2
- Unique Grasses and Ground Covers
- Tamriel Reloaded Grasses and textures
- Expanded Towns and Cities
- SMIM
- Real Roads

*MonarchX*
Vanilla Skyrim (like it or not) is pretty well balanced, so you're right it is hard to maintain that balance in all situations once you start changing things. Screenarchery is the only reason I still "play" Skyrim, I played it to death when it first came out but I haven't properly played the game in over a year, I enjoy playing with mods and settings to try and capture good screenshots - that is the point of this thread


----------



## ASO7




----------



## greywarden

Ok so I have AceeQ's Summer Skyrim mod installed, is there a grass mod that doesn't change the color of the grass, like in the plains area around Whiterun? Or do I need to install that mod over a grass mod to get that effect?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok so I have AceeQ's Summer Skyrim mod installed, is there a grass mod that doesn't change the color of the grass, like in the plains area around Whiterun? Or do I need to install that mod over a grass mod to get that effect?


Tamriel Reloaded grasses looks good:








Don't know how well it will work with Summer Skyrim though


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## electricsheep

*DIYDeath*
Looking good



















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## greywarden

No ENB yet, just finished up STEP and playing with a few other mods. Here's Cassandra I modeled her after my bff (who is obviously not a dark elf with khajiit ears in real life)


----------



## Azefore

Been wanting to give Skyrim a second playthrough with mods. Since the first week after launch was when I really played at it, besides the DLCs, I never had a chance to 'play' with the vast majority of them because of the availability.

Been streamlining my install and it's looks good enough for me now after an hour or so. Need to do something with the flora, vanilla armors, and possibly creature textures.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Been wanting to give Skyrim *a second playthrough* with mods. Since the first week after launch was when I really played at it, besides the DLCs, I never had a chance to 'play' with the vast majority of them because of the availability.
> 
> Been streamlining my install and it's looks good enough for me now after an hour or so. Need to do something with the flora, vanilla armors, and possibly creature textures.


How...?







I don't even.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even.


A second play through doesn't mean they finished a first one, just means they started a second one haha


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> A second play through doesn't mean they finished a first one, just means they started a second one haha


No, I'm more surprised that in 4 years one can barely start a second playthrough.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even. No, I'm more surprised that in 4 years one can barely start a second playthrough.


It's more of me just keeping my save file and progressing it through many reinstalls and just toying around with the mods. I did ~110 hours after the DLC for just pure playing and an extra ~20 hours for mod stuff. Figured it's gotten as good as its going to get lol.

It's either a *full* second playthrough again or giving DA: Inquisition a second shot (couldn't get into it first time). Figured the former is easier and experience would be pretty neat comparatively speaking.


----------



## Sethy666

Hell, I've lost count on how many times I've restarted.


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## electricsheep

New video:















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## -iceblade^

Truly amazing what mods can do tbh.


----------



## YamiJustin

My PC can already do heavily modded Skyrim. Like RealVision ENB + 200 mods, a bunch of texture mods, etc. It can get about 60fps in cities, dungeons, indoors, and around 40-55fps outside, depending on where I am.

My question is how is everyone getting THOSE kinds of photos. During gameplay I don't think I've seen an enemy look THAT detailed, etc. Are the fps low for the screenshots?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> My PC can already do heavily modded Skyrim. Like RealVision ENB + 200 mods, a bunch of texture mods, etc. It can get about 60fps in cities, dungeons, indoors, and around 40-55fps outside, depending on where I am.
> 
> My question is how is everyone getting THOSE kinds of photos. During gameplay I don't think I've seen an enemy look THAT detailed, etc. Are the fps low for the screenshots?


I for one get 30-60 fps. You just need to pick your textur packs well and use a good enb preset. I for one use K Enb Pure Pight modified to be compatible with CoT.


----------



## taprosoft

Masser and Secunda


__
https://flic.kr/p/sxfuL1

Stones


__
https://flic.kr/p/szzGZP

Solitude harbor


__
https://flic.kr/p/shXR8d

Morthal


__
https://flic.kr/p/svHPX1


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> My PC can already do heavily modded Skyrim. Like RealVision ENB + 200 mods, a bunch of texture mods, etc. It can get about 60fps in cities, dungeons, indoors, and around 40-55fps outside, depending on where I am.
> 
> My question is how is everyone getting THOSE kinds of photos. During gameplay I don't think I've seen an enemy look THAT detailed, etc. Are the fps low for the screenshots?


At 4k I'm getting around 30FPS, but my game is HEAVILY modded and I use extreme settings, my game is optimized for quality not FPS - I could get a lot more FPS at 4k with more sensible settings









The recent shots at are at 8k and I get under 10FPS, but you need 12GB of VRAM to load an exterior save at 8k with the amount of textures I have, my Titan Blacks didn't have enough VRAM!. That res is just for screenshots.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Awesome pics


I cannot for the life of me, get CBBE (if that's what it is in your screenshots) to work. I have downloaded CBBE, plus a pack (the first one on the Nexus list on CBBE's page) and that didn't change anything. I use over 70 mods, they all work BUT this one. And I use no other female body mods. In fact, even with Mod Organizer, I can make a profile with NO mod except CBBE and it still doesn't work.

How can I get it to work ? I have abandoned, after weeks of trying. Reinstalled the game 3 times thinking I must have done something wrong and screwed it all up. I have read and watched Youtube videos, no one seems to have any problem. Well, my girls don't look anything like those in your screenshots, I can tell you that. They are vanilla.

Can you please help me ASO7 ?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me, get CBBE (if that's what it is in your screenshots) to work. I have downloaded CBBE, plus a pack (the first one on the Nexus list on CBBE's page) and that didn't change anything. I use over 70 mods, they all work BUT this one. And I use no other female body mods. In fact, even with Mod Organizer, I can make a profile with NO mod except CBBE and it still doesn't work.
> 
> How can I get it to work ? I have abandoned, after weeks of trying. Reinstalled the game 3 times thinking I must have done something wrong and screwed it all up. I have read and watched Youtube videos, no one seems to have any problem. Well, my girls don't look anything like those in your screenshots, I can tell you that. They are vanilla.
> 
> Can you please help me ASO7 ?


Have you tried adding these? I don't think you need them all (definitely not the textures) but I think you need the extended skeleton and enhanced character edit for sure.

*【Skeleton】XP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended*
ApachiiSkyHair
*Calientes Beautiful Bodies Edition -CBBE-*
FNIS Sexy Move - FNIS Sexy Move 1.2
Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Behavior V5_1_1 -- ALWAYS necessary
Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Spells V5_0_1 -- ADD-ON for the spells
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_4 FULL
Sporty Sexy Sweat - wet body skin texture - CBBE UNP UNPB ADEC Vanilla - Sporty Sexy Sweat CBBE - with CBBE face
Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD textures - Superior Lore-Friendly Hair - HD 2K - Straight hair
The Eyes Of Beauty - The Eyes Of Beauty PLAYER
*Enhanced Character Edit - Enhanced Character Edit*
YY Anim Replacer - Mystic Knight


----------



## Azefore

In the past you didn't need XP32's skeleton nor ECE, I'd imagine it still holds true if you're not using BBP since there's no need for it.

I checked the readme and it states:

"If choosing to use the BBP/TBBP/HDT body or outfits of BodySlide, a compatible female skeleton mod has to be installed. One of them is the "XP32 Maximum Skeleton"."

So unless interested in those variants it should be stand alone still.

I've been using UNP far longer than CBBE but I remember manual installation never failed me when it was the body replacer of choice, give it a shot if you haven't. NMM worked as well but making sure the files are in there yourself is a good idea.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## greywarden

AS07 is using Ladybody/Demonica, it's pretty hard to find, but looks pretty amazing, but worst part is you can't use ANY normal armors on it, and any armor for previous versions of the body won't work either. It will literally not show up even if you have it equipped.


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*


Lighting looks amazing. are you still using K ENB?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Lighting looks amazing. are you still using K ENB?


I basically made K Enb performance compatible with Climates of Tamriel and that's what I'm using.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*


Woaah!
Flying wings
What's that mod?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Woaah!
> Flying wings
> What's that mod?


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/64769/?

I also suggest using

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/65044/?

with it so you can enter flying while running and so you can double jump.

The controls are intuitive for the most part and it's not very glitchy and when it does glitch jumping usually fixes the problem.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/64769/?
> 
> I also suggest using
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/65044/?
> 
> with it so you can enter flying while running and so you can double jump.
> 
> The controls are intuitive for the most part and it's not very glitchy and when it does glitch jumping usually fixes the problem.


Thanks, can't wait to setup my loop


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks, can't wait to setup my loop


You can also find equippable hdt (physics) dragon tails if you google it. The site you find it on isn't work friendly at all so I can't say where it's located.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You can also find equippable hdt (physics) dragon tails if you google it. The site you find it on isn't work friendly at all so I can't say where it's located.


looks like there's one on the nexus, idk if it has dragon tails, this is 5 second google search data lol

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58165/?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You can also find equippable hdt (physics) dragon tails if you google it. The site you find it on isn't work friendly at all so I can't say where it's located.


Nah, don't like tails


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> looks like there's one on the nexus, idk if it has dragon tails, this is 5 second google search data lol
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58165/?


Those are furry tails. Not sure I'm a fan of being a half fox fantasy creature.


----------



## greywarden

Haha, yeah, but there are dragon tails, too
Quote:


> Included are:
> Matera Tails, Khajiit Tail, Dragon Tails
> Battle Matera Tail, Argonian Tail, Magic Matera Tail
> BoneTail, Fox Tail, Fox 5 Tail, Nekomata, Wolf Tail,
> Matera Ears, Smaller Fox Ears, Cat Ears, Cat Tail,
> Mouse Ears, Cow Tail and Cow Cute Tail


----------



## intermission

Here's my first attempt at doing screenshots


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me, get CBBE (if that's what it is in your screenshots) to work. I have downloaded CBBE, plus a pack (the first one on the Nexus list on CBBE's page) and that didn't change anything. I use over 70 mods, they all work BUT this one. And I use no other female body mods. In fact, even with Mod Organizer, I can make a profile with NO mod except CBBE and it still doesn't work.
> 
> How can I get it to work ? I have abandoned, after weeks of trying. Reinstalled the game 3 times thinking I must have done something wrong and screwed it all up. I have read and watched Youtube videos, no one seems to have any problem. Well, my girls don't look anything like those in your screenshots, I can tell you that. They are vanilla.
> 
> Can you please help me ASO7 ?


I don't use CBBE, only UNP or Demonica.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me, get CBBE (if that's what it is in your screenshots) to work. I have downloaded CBBE, plus a pack (the first one on the Nexus list on CBBE's page) and that didn't change anything. I use over 70 mods, they all work BUT this one. And I use no other female body mods. In fact, even with Mod Organizer, I can make a profile with NO mod except CBBE and it still doesn't work.
> 
> How can I get it to work ? I have abandoned, after weeks of trying. Reinstalled the game 3 times thinking I must have done something wrong and screwed it all up. I have read and watched Youtube videos, no one seems to have any problem. Well, my girls don't look anything like those in your screenshots, I can tell you that. They are vanilla.
> 
> Can you please help me ASO7 ?


What other mods do you have installed with CBBE, Its very possible that you have a mod that is overwriting CBBE especially if your using bodyslide. Mods like enhanced character edit will allow you to make your character look pretty much how ever you want if we are strictly talking about body shape. In all the tutorials out there your never quite sure what other mods are being used. Keep that in mind when watching other tutorial videos.

Also, i need some good skin textures for body and face for CBBE if anyone can make some suggestions i would appreciate it!


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## electricsheep

Skyrim Realistic Texture Overhaul Dwemer
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/65610/?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lanarchy

ASO7: Those look amazing, I wish I could get characters looking half as good.

Sparda09: Yeah well like I said, using Mod Organizer I can make a profile with NO mods activated except CBBE and even then the bodies don't change they are pure Vanilla. And I am not talking about my character, I mean the NPCs. Is CBBE only for the player character ? I believe I've seen screenshots of NPCs looking good ? Were they all just the player character ? I haven't really checked my player character either since he's male and in full armor.

That would suck though, to have an amazing character but all NPCs look like ****.

I am at work right now but tonight I'm going to take screenshots of my game using CBBE on and off. No difference.

EDIT: Oh wait, ASO7 is the SkyrimUnreal guy ? Oh god, it all makes sense now. I have probably spent 100+ hours modding my Skyrim to try to get it as close to yours as possible. It's totally getting there except for bodies, and grass/stuff in the distance being very low detail even though I raised uGrids to 9 and even 11. Anyway like I said, I'll take screenshots later tonight.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Not as good as some of the other OCN members, but here are some shots from my game after over 40 hours of modding and testing!


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of large pictures!


----------



## Lanarchy

So here are my screenshots. You can clearly see the bodies for that lady and Lydia are vanilla, they do not look like anything I see on CBBE screenshots from people.

I also took screenshots of terrain, you can see that textures don't look good just a few steps ahead. It pops in while I play. I tried Ugrid 9, 11 even, didn't help much.

The rest of my game looks amazing, but the bodies and textures really annoy me, anyone can help ? I will follow your advice, I am really willing to make it work.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, ASO7 is the SkyrimUnreal guy ?


Yes


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Lessa's leap of faith!


----------



## Lanarchy

ASO7, I am hereby challenging you for the position of "Best looking Skyrim"


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> ASO7, I am hereby challenging you for the position of "Best looking Skyrim"


Rig specs?


----------



## taprosoft

My first made video


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I love the naked girls mods, but u have to kill them to take their clothes off, what a sick joke on those of us that don't get GFs and get called creepy sometimes since we are unexperienced with girls

I will not be telling any of the beautiful younger girls I hit on in bars, that I love seeing naked girls in Skyrim, or that I have to kill them 1st (no emoticon for that, maybe the destruction of known existence ???)


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> ASO7, I am hereby challenging you for the position of "Best looking Skyrim"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Rig specs?


i7-4770k
GTX 980
16GB RAM 2133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> My first made video


That is some SICK looking rain, I don't know if that would work with Project ENB. I know "Real Rain" did not. Also, nice grass too


----------



## greywarden

Here's a few from the new STEP build and a customized version of Nirn CGI ENB




Spoiler: moar pics pls thx


----------



## armartins

@ASO7, I am hereby challenging you for the position of "Best looking Skyrim The Elder Scrolls" - The winner shall post skyrim.ini, skyrimprefs.ini, enblocal.ini enbeffectprepess.fx, enbsunsprite.fx, enbeffect,fx, enbbloom.fx! @electricsheep consider yourself challenged as well, but make it look that great with only one 7970!


----------



## Skinnered




----------



## Campin

I've really enjoyed looking at all your great pics, figure I'd join the party. This is a few screenshots from the current build I've been playing for about 6 months...


----------



## DIYDeath

Just finished my custom armor. It' s a tad bit slooty but its also in theme (poisoner/spear...so basically Oberyn).

This is version 2 of the armor


----------



## ohYess




----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my custom armor. It' s a tad bit slooty but its also in theme (poisoner/spear...so basically Oberyn).
> 
> This is version 2 of the armor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it. Which body are you currently using? Is that UNP with the athletic normals?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I like it. Which body are you currently using? Is that UNP with the athletic normals?


UNP+http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51602/?+athletic normals. Just choose goosebumps instead of sweat and don't install the optional textures under the optional heeader on nexus unless you enjoy massive neck seams on all npcs.


----------



## Shiroi14

Vampire


----------



## Shiroi14

Cosplay


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## h2spartan

Is there a mod like lush overhaul that is less taxing? I like lush overhaul but the fps drop is pretty big with it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is there a mod like lush overhaul that is less taxing? I like lush overhaul but the fps drop is pretty big with it.


Not really due to the fact that more stuff to render on screen = less frames.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not really due to the fact that mode stuff to render on screen = less frames.


Okay thanks!


----------



## electricsheep

*h2spartan*
These are worth a look:

Grass on Steroids http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/?

Verdant http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/60220/?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## xxroxx

The rest is on


http://imgur.com/2JNKt

 album. Pretty proud of myself - it's playable. I'm having a ton of fun with it!


----------



## armartins

@electricsheep I really love your shots! One thing though at Verdant's page at nexus it says *"-Grass on Steroids - Obviously not because I already use this tweak - GoS will not work with this mod at all."* I guess it just doesn't do anything so it's not worth to keep GoS at the load order. I'm currently playing my most recent build of Skyrim and it has been really great. I've just finished the Dragonborn questline for the first time. I always play the same save and my character started as Lion a Khajiit that has gone until the end of Dawnguard, now she's called Brienne a Breton (was getting killed pretty easy in encounters with casters before her and the great armor I've forged for her)... Now I'm going to play in her real name Mystique as an Elf and will learn some light armor and spells (any mod recomendation for tweaking an elf? Is there anything better than Ethereal Elven Overhaul ?).This is such a great game even after so much time. I struggle to keep it near 30 fps with my 1240Mhz/2000Mhz 7970. Currently using a full SMC package (17.4GB) that I compiled featuring masterfull work of 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher. I'm using verdant with 1k textures - darker ones - that don't mess up my skyrim when eventually I need to temporally disable my K-ENB Northern lights performance - tweaked for even more performance - in some major 2 dragons fights that occasionally happens around towns... also using iMinGrassSize=128 and even so it stills put vanilla grass to shame...

P.S. Really like your ginger character what face and body mods you use?
P.S.2 What you guys use to take screen shots? Mine look like crap (doesn't do the game any justice, I'm just using Prt Scr button, huge files that don't do it any justice, the resolution is 1440P but even so.

So here we are after some adventures at the Thalmor Embassy Baracks failing to find some pure Glass Armor (later I found the missing gauntlets) set to enhance it using some nifty 138% smiting potion and later on enchant with two enchants focusing on magika regen and points for our seek for the elemental way. Now just need to go to our Elven form and adventure through Moonpath to Elsweyr, Falskaar and Wyrmstooth!

What are you looking at shadowmere, I know it shines get used to it!


More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ok, let's do it quietly...


Damn this was not how we were planning this would never happen in our khajiit days!

Quick Shadowmere let's get out before this get even worse!

Glass Elven Boots, Gauntlets and Chestpiece, Aetherial Crown and our brand new stalhrim mace and shield! (Verdant + SFO)


----------



## electricsheep

*armartins*
Thanks!









Body is UNP with Real Girls Realistic Body Texture for UNP http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36425/?

I use GeDoSaTo to downsample and take shots: http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582














































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

When an arrow to the knee becomes overrated!


----------



## FreeElectron

Anyone here plans on getting the AMD Fury 4GB HBM and test it with with mods that exceed the 4GB Limit?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Anyone here plans on getting the AMD Fury 4GB HBM and test it with with mods that exceed the 4GB Limit?


My understanding is that memory is memory as far as Skyrim goes. Will speed make a difference considering that memory is capped at 4.8 GB with ENBoost and quantity up until that point matters more than speed for Skyrim?


----------



## greywarden

Even GDDR5 is way "faster" than DDR3, so you'r egoing to loose performance either way, I'll probably get grabbing a 980 Ti


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My understanding is that memory is memory as far as Skyrim goes. Will speed make a difference considering that memory is capped at 4.8 GB with ENBoost and quantity up until that point matters more than speed for Skyrim?


As long as the engine doesn't bottleneck, yep. You'll probably see less stuttering/fps drops. That being said it's not normal meory so that's just an educated guess. The max fps should still be decided by the clock speed (as a very, very basic generality, it's more complex than that).


----------



## FreeElectron

I can't seem to quite understand the answers.
My understanding is 4GB HBM *VRAM* not normal system memory.
The reason i am asking this question is because of this quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arstechnica.co.uk | [Claim] AMD's CTO, Joe Macri, explained the 4GB limitation to Ars in a telephone call*
> 
> "You're not limited in this world to any number of stacks, but from a capacity point of view, this generation-one HBM, each DRAM is a two-gigabit DRAM, so yeah, if you have four stacks you're limited to four gigabytes. You could build things with more stacks, you could build things with less stacks. Capacity of the frame buffer is just one of our concerns. There are many things you can do to utilise that capacity better. So if you have four stacks you're limited to four [gigabytes], but we don't really view that as a performance limitation from an AMD perspective."
> 
> "If you actually look at frame buffers and how efficient they are and how efficient the drivers are at managing capacities across the resolutions, you'll find that there's a lot that can be done. *We do not see 4GB as a limitation that would cause performance bottlenecks. We just need to do a better job managing the capacities*. We were getting free capacity, because with [GDDR5] in order to get more bandwidth we needed to make the memory system wider, so the capacities were increasing. As engineers, we always focus on where the bottleneck is. If you're getting capacity, you don't put as much effort into better utilising that capacity. 4GB is more than sufficient. We've had to go do a little bit of investment in order to better utilise the frame buffer, but we're not really seeing a frame buffer capacity [problem]. You'll be blown away by how much [capacity] is wasted."


I want to see if their claim can be put to a true test.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I can't seem to quite understand the answers.
> My understanding is 4GB HBM *VRAM* not normal system memory.
> The reason i am asking this question is because of this quote.
> I want to see if their claim can be put to a true test.


ENB essentially turns some of your vram into normal ram which allows you to bypass the 32bit memory limits.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> ENB essentially turns some of your vram into normal ram which allows you to bypass the 32bit memory limits.


Could you further explain?
Turn it into RAM as in use it as normal RAM?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Could you further explain?
> Turn it into RAM as in use it as normal RAM?


That's the easiest way to explain it in layman's terms.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's the easiest way to explain it in layman's terms.


Are there any articles explaining this in detail?

I also still want to know if the HBM will be any useful in scenarios where max VRAM is exceeded.


----------



## greywarden

Nothing is more useful in a situation where max VRAM is exceeded, it's only bad... get more VRAM.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any articles explaining this in detail?
> .


Don't make me get a let me google that for you link.









If you have $100 and you buy $100 headphones you now have $0. HBM isn't going to magically generate more vram.

I didn't mean that as an insult fyi. I'm just having a little fun with you.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Don't make me get a let me google that for you link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have $100 and you buy $100 headphones you now have $0. HBM isn't going to magically generate more vram.
> 
> I didn't mean that as an insult fyi. I'm just having a little fun with you.


Well, Yes that is true. but, maybe there is something that a faster memory can help with. (in your example earning more money faster)

regarding the VRAM i asked because i wanted to know what specifically made you say so (What specific event).
I can't search for a specific event/explanation that you know which i don't. I am also not sure that my search will yield the same results if you were to just tell me what to search for exactly.
Sadly i have no experience in programming graphics/games i also have no experience in programming languages that allow you to choose where to store your data. so i can't understand why would they choose to store data in the VRAM instead of the system memory.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Well, Yes that is true. but, maybe there is something that a faster memory can help with. (in your example earning more money faster)
> 
> regarding the VRAM i asked because i wanted to know what specifically made you say so (What specific event).
> I can't search for a specific event/explanation that you know which i don't. I am also not sure that my search will yield the same results if you were to just tell me what to search for exactly.
> Sadly i have no experience in programming graphics/games i also have no experience in programming languages that allow you to choose where to store your data. so i can't understand why would they choose to store data in the VRAM instead of the system memory.


You rock for being a good sport. + rep.

Faster memory definitely helps because it allows the game to stream assets such as meshes and textures faster. My only concern which I can't address is Creation Engine itself has limitations on how fast assets can stream, I have no idea if Creation Engine will bottleneck the HBM ram which could be a reality.

If you're interested in knowing what enb does in terms of the technical(not graphical) features I really suggest reading through the documentation for enboost found here: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38649/? and checking out the enb forums.

Just don't let Boris scare you away, he's the Porcupine to my marble counter.

ENB uses vram as ram because Skyrim is a 32bit executable which means there's a limit to how much ram the game can use. That limit is 4gb of ram.

The only work around to that issue not involving rewriting Skyrim is ENB or ENBoost (enb without the pretty).


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You rock for being a good sport. + rep.
> 
> Faster memory definitely helps because it allows the game to stream assets such as meshes and textures faster. My only concern which I can't address is Creation Engine itself has limitations on how fast assets can stream, I have no idea if Creation Engine will bottleneck the HBM ram which could be a reality.
> 
> If you're interested in knowing what enb does in terms of the technical(not graphical) features I really suggest reading through the documentation for enboost found here: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38649/? and checking out the enb forums.
> 
> Just don't let Boris scare you away, he's the Porcupine to my marble counter.
> 
> ENB uses vram as ram because Skyrim is a 32bit executable which means there's a limit to how much ram the game can use. That limit is 4gb of ram.
> 
> The only work around to that issue not involving rewriting Skyrim is ENB or ENBoost (enb without the pretty).



Well, we will see when the card is released if they somehow manage those bottlenecks or not.
I'll be reading the link.
so 4GB of VRAM regardless HBM or not will not be useful for ENB.
Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 
> Well, we will see when the card is released if they somehow manage those bottlenecks or not.
> I'll be reading the link.
> so 4GB of VRAM regardless HBM or not will not be useful for ENB.
> Thanks for the clarifications.


There's a huge difference bwteeen ram and vram. Vram is what is attached to your GPU. You could have 100gb of vram and in theory Skyrim+enb could use it all. Skyrim can't use more than 4gb of ram however.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> There's a huge difference bwteeen ram and vram. Vram is what is attached to your GPU. You could have 100gb of vram and in theory Skyrim+enb could use it all. Skyrim can't use more than 4gb of ram however.


I do understand that.
I meant it is useless because if you have 4GB VRAM then you are not really increasing usable memory size from skyrim's default RAM which is 4GB.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I do understand that.
> I meant it is useless because if you have 4GB VRAM then you are not really increasing usable memory size from skyrim's default RAM which is 4GB.


Unless you use ENB which bypasses that limitation.

Think of it like this

You have your motorcycle (Skyrim) and you need to transport 3 people. You can only fit 2 people on that motorcycle.

So you then get your side car (ENB) which holds that extra person.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Skyrim actually has a hard wall of 3.1-3.2 GB before things start crashing. With ENBoost however, you can breakthrough this limitation and use up to 4.8 GB of memory before it gets capped again. The question I was asking is that given the fact that for Skyrim VRAM quantity > VRAM speed, would the faster memory of HBM still make a difference? Faster memory will not compensate for not enough memory when it comes to Skyrim stability. Of course if you are not hitting more than 4GB VRAM even with memory boost, I can definitely see HBM making a difference in how fast textures are loaded.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim actually has a hard wall of 3.1-3.2 GB before things start crashing. With ENBoost however, you can breakthrough this limitation and use up to 4.8 GB of memory before it gets capped again. The question I was asking is that given the fact that for Skyrim VRAM quantity > VRAM speed, would the faster memory of HBM still make a difference? Faster memory will not compensate for not enough memory when it comes to Skyrim stability. Of course if you are not hitting more than 4GB VRAM even with memory boost, I can definitely see HBM making a difference in how fast textures are loaded.


There is no 4.8gb limit. Go look in the screenshots thread, people with Titan Xs were showing usage of 10 gb. I have also personally passed 4.8, my record high is 5.5 gb.

Your question was already answered, Faster memory means faster streaming of resources until the the upper limitation of the engine's streaming capabilities has been reached or the memory's max speed has been reached (bottleneck).


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I think it was electricsheep that hit like 11.9GB or something like that...

[sauce]: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/12720_20#post_23863364


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> There is no 4.8gb limit. Go look in the screenshots thread, people with Titan Xs were showing usage of 10 gb. I have also personally passed 4.8, my record high is 5.5 gb.
> 
> Your question was already answered, Faster memory means faster streaming of resources until the the upper limitation of the engine's streaming capabilities has been reached or the memory's max speed has been reached (bottleneck).


My apologies if wrong. I thought I saw on a Youtube video somewhere where the memory usage got to 4GB then dropped and then climbed up to 4.8GB before leveling off. Also, I realize my question was answered. Since he expressed confusion at our discussion, I was letting him know what i was asking.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Dat glorious super high resolution. I'm guessing that's around 30 fps.


----------



## electricsheep

My memory usage:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> My memory usage:


Wow! What resolution is that at?


----------



## electricsheep

It's a speed run with my screen archery settings at 8k resoution


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> It's a speed run with my screen archery settings at 8k resoution


wow............got any sceenshots?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> wow............got any sceenshots?


check out the link i posted


----------



## electricsheep

All my recent shots are downsampled from 8k: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Full size images can be uploaded on request


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> All my recent shots are downsampled from 8k: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Full size images can be uploaded on request


I'll take 2 or 3 of your best screenshots.


----------



## electricsheep

Uploaded some full size versions in a new album: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157653925129555

You'll need to download in full size (7680x4320) to see the full detail - they're about 90MB each

Edit: please be aware the detail won't look as good zoomed in - my settings are optimized for downsampling to so will look over sharpened when viewed close up, also a lot of textures and models don't look great when zoomed in


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Uploaded some full size versions in a new album: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157653925129555
> 
> You'll need to download in full size (7680x4320) to see the full detail - they're about 90MB each
> 
> Edit: please be aware the detail won't look as good zoomed in - my settings are optimized for downsampling to so will look over sharpened when viewed close up, also a lot of textures and models don't look great when zoomed in


Noted, im hoping to use one as a wallpaper.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wow... 8K resolution... that's pretty high lol


----------



## taprosoft

Some recent footages


----------



## DIYDeath

If you want some higher fps (because it looks like it wants to be playable but needs a nudge) I suggest disabling LOD shadows. You'll barely notice it and gain huge fps. Worst case scenario and you didn't like how it looked just enable lod shadows again.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If you want some higher fps (because it looks like it wants to be playable but needs a nudge) I suggest disabling LOD shadows. You'll barely notice it and gain huge fps. Worst case scenario and you didn't like how it looked just enable lod shadows again.


What about that video looks unplayable to you?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> What about that video looks unplayable to you?


The jitters when they moved the camera around. Also some skipping in the animation on the grass that was probably due to the frames dipping.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> The jitters when they moved the camera around. Also some skipping in the animation on the grass that was probably due to the frames dipping.


There was no amount of skipping or jitters that would constitute calling it unplayable. I really feel bad for people that honestly believe 30fps is "unplayable", your eyes must bleed every time you watch a movie. (Since they're all filmed at 24 fps.)


----------



## taprosoft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If you want some higher fps (because it looks like it wants to be playable but needs a nudge) I suggest disabling LOD shadows. You'll barely notice it and gain huge fps. Worst case scenario and you didn't like how it looked just enable lod shadows again.


Of course this insane grass density is for demonstration purpose







. There is some frame dip due to recording software, but without recording i still get 30fps. I dont mind lower the grass density in order to achieve smoother gameplay







. Btw what is the LOD shadows setting did you mention ? Im really curious about it. Thanks


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> There was no amount of skipping or jitters that would constitute calling it unplayable. I really feel bad for people that honestly believe 30fps is "unplayable", your eyes must bleed every time you watch a movie. (Since they're all filmed at 24 fps.)


Actually yes. Watching movies is annoying.
Also gaming is not like movies. Movies does not require fast and responsive actions unlike games. You have to see smoother and faster in order to act better and faster. On the other hand thought. There was only 1 game that i didn't mind playing at lower fps (Capped max FPS) It was Medal Of Honor. While it wasn't that great, It wasn't as laggy as other games.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> There was no amount of skipping or jitters that would constitute calling it unplayable. I really feel bad for people that honestly believe 30fps is "unplayable", your eyes must bleed every time you watch a movie. (Since they're all filmed at 24 fps.)


You don't understand how that works at all. There is a difference with something running at a constant 24 or 30 fps. In a live rendered scene such as a game where the fps can be jumping around all over the place that makes a HUGE difference. Your eye/brain can pick up on all the big and even subtle changes in the framerate. Those jitters equate to that change in framerate that I consider unplayable now.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> You don't understand how that works at all. There is a difference with something running at a constant 24 or 30 fps. In a live rendered scene such as a game where the fps can be jumping around all over the place that makes a HUGE difference. Your eye/brain can pick up on all the big and even subtle changes in the framerate. Those jitters equate to that change in framerate that I consider unplayable now.


lol I never said it wasn't noticable, I'm saying if you consider that "unplayable" then you're ridiculous.


----------



## exyia

skyrim feels strangely playable at 30fps too - probably just used to it

on higher resolution setups, I've noticed that cloudshadows=true in enbseries.ini will rob 15-20 fps alone. I don't understand why so many enb designers are adamant on using it - I think the aesthetic difference is so small and not worth dropping THAT many frames for

everyone else should try it if you haven't noticed it


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> skyrim feels strangely playable at 30fps too - probably just used to it
> 
> on higher resolution setups, I've noticed that cloudshadows=true in enbseries.ini will rob 15-20 fps alone. I don't understand why so many enb designers are adamant on using it - I think the aesthetic difference is so small and not worth dropping THAT many frames for
> 
> everyone else should try it if you haven't noticed it


Thanks for this suggestion i will definitely try it out!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> skyrim feels strangely playable at 30fps too - probably just used to it


More like forgiving than playable.


----------



## electricsheep

Let's get back to what this thread is about..































































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## FreeElectron

Y U NO Gameplay videos







?


----------



## electricsheep

More coming soon..









My You Tube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp3v05ZpOmwlti16Hptgo8g/videos


----------



## ohYess




----------



## exyia

has the skyrim community figured out a workaround for nearly inexplicable fps drops when facing certain directions? (like in cities, but in other seemingly random locations as well)

trying to google a fix is a nightmare with how old the game is - all I've found are old forum threads from the game's release and/or people who don't realize how old their toaster is trying to play the game

I'm talking about random cpu/gpu usage drops to ~25%, with fps dropping to the 20's when it obviously can handle more and holds 60fps everywhere else. Even after ENB is turned off, the performance is the same. I know it's a cpu-heavy game, but I'm not going to bump my 4.4ghz 4930k to 5ghz just for one game









I've found "SoftParticles" causes this with certain fireplaces for those that find that problem annoying (and doesn't alter the image quality too much) - Boris said the way it's designed easily chokes up the GPU pipeline on certain fireplaces and will lag any computer

random screenshot taken while playing yesterday - really liking Tranquility. an ENB that actually gives dark nights instead of this fantasy interpretation of "night" where it's just as bright as day


----------



## Chargeit

Back when I was on my FX-8320 I'd get hit hard by fps drops facing cities (drops to 30's or 40's). Moving to a 4770k (now 4790k) fixed that. At least it no longer drops under the cap of 60 left unmodded when looking at cities. So within the normal game whatever is causing the drops seems CPU bound.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> has the skyrim community figured out a workaround for nearly inexplicable fps drops when facing certain directions? (like in cities, but in other seemingly random locations as well)
> 
> trying to google a fix is a nightmare with how old the game is - all I've found are old forum threads from the game's release and/or people who don't realize how old their toaster is trying to play the game
> 
> I'm talking about random cpu/gpu usage drops to ~25%, with fps dropping to the 20's when it obviously can handle more and holds 60fps everywhere else. Even after ENB is turned off, the performance is the same. I know it's a cpu-heavy game, but I'm not going to bump my 4.4ghz 4930k to 5ghz just for one game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found "SoftParticles" causes this with certain fireplaces for those that find that problem annoying (and doesn't alter the image quality too much) - Boris said the way it's designed easily chokes up the GPU pipeline on certain fireplaces and will lag any computer
> 
> random screenshot taken while playing yesterday - really liking Tranquility. an ENB that actually gives dark nights instead of this fantasy interpretation of "night" where it's just as bright as day


Certain ENB presets can cause this issue, even if you've "disabled" them. I've found Grim and Somber ENB presets are especially bad for this.

Other than that it could be a combination of issues. Hard to tell without knowing your resolution and whatnot.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Certain ENB presets can cause this issue, even if you've "disabled" them. I've found Grim and Somber ENB presets are especially bad for this.
> 
> Other than that it could be a combination of issues. Hard to tell without knowing your resolution and whatnot.


yeah now that it's finally Friday I might find some time to investigate more

hope it isn't though, because there are just not that many ENB's to choose from anymore. I was hoping there was some workaround/mod tweak to help the (most likely) cpu bottleneck. If I have to, I guess I'll turn down the memory and crank the cpu speed back up - but am annoyed at wondering how BF4 will suffer (my other most played game)

it's just ultra frustrating that google searches on the topic are useless because they're flooded with idiots who have god awful hardware complaining about their fps drops at ultra settings

another pic that I had to stop and take. I love how Tranquility treats darker scenes - too many ENBs have all their attention on bright sunny mid-day scenes. For instance, I want to really like Vanilla Ice Cream ENB, but the coloring and light strength of the light sources/fireplaces both in interior and exteriors is WAY off imo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohYess*


What mod costume was that white one?


----------



## electricsheep

*exyia*
There isn't an easy answer to your FPS losses - it's the game engine reaching its limits when heavily modded, regardless of your hardware - overclocking your CPU further will help a little but not much. ENB is mainly GPU bound, but I've found that high quality settings (especially SSAO) even further impacts performance, especially with heavy grass. My game at 4k only runs about 30 FPS with ENB, but without ENB can still drop to 40FPS (but it is heavily over modded!) The main causes seem to be mods that add lots of meshes (eg towns and village mods), LOD mods, grass mods, high ugrids and shadow settings.

If you really want the best FPS I would recommend starting a new game no mods and the ENB you want and gradually add mods until you get FPS drops in stress areas and use that to decide which mods to keep.

Or like me, don't give two hoots about FPS and go for pure quality for screenshots (I've clocked 1500h on Skyrim - completed many times inc nearly all side quests and DLC/mod quests) but I just enjoy modding for screenshots and the occasional video now









Some more shots..


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *exyia*
> There isn't an easy answer to your FPS losses - it's the game engine reaching its limits when heavily modded, regardless of your hardware - overclocking your CPU further will help a little but not much. ENB is mainly GPU bound, but I've found that high quality settings (especially SSAO) even further impacts performance, especially with heavy grass. My game at 4k only runs about 30 FPS with ENB, but without ENB can still drop to 40FPS (but it is heavily over modded!) The main causes seem to be mods that add lots of meshes (eg towns and village mods), LOD mods, grass mods, high ugrids and shadow settings.
> 
> If you really want the best FPS I would recommend starting a new game no mods and the ENB you want and gradually add mods until you get FPS drops in stress areas and use that to decide which mods to keep.
> 
> Or like me, don't give two hoots about FPS and go for pure quality for screenshots (I've clocked 1500h on Skyrim - completed many times inc nearly all side quests and DLC/mod quests) but I just enjoy modding for screenshots and the occasional video now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more shots..


That tree and horse look superb! Damn it!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

*xxroxx*
Thank you!


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> yeah now that it's finally Friday I might find some time to investigate more
> 
> hope it isn't though, because there are just not that many ENB's to choose from anymore. I was hoping there was some workaround/mod tweak to help the (most likely) cpu bottleneck. If I have to, I guess I'll turn down the memory and crank the cpu speed back up - but am annoyed at wondering how BF4 will suffer (my other most played game)
> 
> it's just ultra frustrating that google searches on the topic are useless because they're flooded with idiots who have god awful hardware complaining about their fps drops at ultra settings
> 
> another pic that I had to stop and take. I love how Tranquility treats darker scenes - too many ENBs have all their attention on bright sunny mid-day scenes. For instance, I want to really like Vanilla Ice Cream ENB, but the coloring and light strength of the light sources/fireplaces both in interior and exteriors is WAY off imo


reporting back for anyone that finds these posts

with the release of Requiem 1.9 and being "meh" about my playthrough character, I started over on my Skyrim install. found the cause for the huge fps drops were the popular city overhaul mods. best guess being the pure amount of objects bottlenecks the CPU too much. Both JK Skyrim and Dawn of Skyrim series cause this - Dawn managed ~5fps better, but neither were worth the performance for me. ~50fps before, ~35 after

I used to think default cities looked terrible at first, but now I don't think they're so bad. Skyrim doesn't have the NPC population to make most of these city overhauls to feel believable, so it just feels like excess clutter


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## Tagkaman

I'm getting a bit bored of the hyper realistic look that most people look for: what effects in enb/other injectors can I enable to get a more stylised look?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I'm getting a bit bored of the hyper realistic look that most people look for: what effects in enb/other injectors can I enable to get a more stylised look?


One would argue that most ENB presets do not make the game look hyper realistic, but more fantasy, Neverland type colors. Ones that are more "bleak" like the one I use are considered more "realistic" than one like K-ENB, which has a lot more glare, bloom, and, brightness, and general vividness. You can also customize your ENB settings as well.


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One would argue that most ENB presets do not make the game look hyper realistic, but more fantasy, Neverland type colors. Ones that are more "bleak" like the one I use are considered more "realistic" than one like K-ENB, which has a lot more glare, bloom, and, brightness, and general vividness. You can also customize your ENB settings as well.


I'm looking for even more stylised than that: like giving the game the look of a different art style altogether. Any specific ENB settings I could look at for this?


----------



## Nnimrod

Anyone tried a Fury X?

Since I've gotten my Titan X I haven't been able to push the FPS below perfectly smooth yet, and my load order is colossal, with Seasons of Skyrim ENB.


----------



## DIYDeath

Custom "Grey Skin" textures I've been working on for my custom race Frost Elf character. Why is she wearing egyptian armor? SMOKE BOMB! *runs away*

P.S. And yes, the hair moves.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my custom armor. It' s a tad bit slooty but its also in theme (poisoner/spear...so basically Oberyn).
> 
> This is version 2 of the armor


Ok I admit I play with the bude mods, so i can make any girl bude by killing her and taking her clothes off......................Now very disturbing........but the girl at the strip club last night sure looked good

If that ^^^^^ girl in pic was at a club, I'd hit on her for sure, then she'd reject me ???????????? And I'd just move on to the next pretty face







(until suicide)


----------



## greywarden

what the f.... lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> what the f.... lol


I think he said "I love nudity and stripping dead women bodies in Skyrim to see their nude bodies."


----------



## Alvarado

Did someone say b00bies?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think he said "I love nudity and stripping dead women bodies in Skyrim to see their nude bodies."


creepy lol


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

This whole thread is creepy. I struggle every day with the urge to make a snide comment about a chainmail thong or boobies getting cut off with a sword. A picture of Lady Brienne the troll is a mandatory addition… But hell, the scenery in these pictures is amazing, so I just push the inappropriate girl pictures away and soak up the beauty.


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

New video:


----------



## DIYDeath

Wow even Titan X SLI can't do 4k @ higher than 20 fps.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Wow even Titan X SLI can't do 4k @ higher than 20 fps.


Even with SSD's in raid 0, its the engine's limitation.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Even with SSD's in raid 0, its the engine's limitation.


Yes it's not the hardware's fault, when pushed with this many mods and OTT settings the old Skyrim engine just bottlenecks. I could run at 4k with a more optimsed mod/settings setup and get much better FPS - I recon about 40fps+ ( I got 30fps on my last video with a little less grass.) But I don't want to (played the game to death already) I mainly play Skyrim to take screenshots where FPS doesn't matter.

The video was just a test so see what the performance was like at 4k with some new grass mods (I shoot screenshots at 8k)


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Yes it's not the hardware's fault, when pushed with this many mods and OTT settings the old Skyrim engine just bottlenecks. I could run at 4k with a more optimsed mod/settings setup and get much better FPS - I recon about 40fps+ ( I got 30fps on my last video with a little less grass.) But I don't want to (played the game to death already) I mainly play Skyrim to take screenshots where FPS doesn't matter.
> 
> The video was just a test so see what the performance was like at 4k with some new grass mods (I shoot screenshots at 8k)


Hows the performance with that setup in 1080p and 1440p?


----------



## electricsheep

With the same settings 50-60fps


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> With the same settings 50-60fps


Well nice to know what it takes, time to start saving for SSD's in raid and 2 titans.


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Man, I wish that body had compatibility with...stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Custom?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Custom?


The Demonica body? No, though it isn't the type of thing you can load up into a playthrough since it has zero compatibility with any armors outside of the few that it comes with. The body is mainly used for screen shots.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The Demonica body? No, though it isn't the type of thing you can load up into a playthrough since it has zero compatibility with any armors outside of the few that it comes with. The body is mainly used for screen shots.


Ah ok. Thanks!


----------



## greye05

How do you make skyrim look this beautiful. how many does one need to have running.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greye05*
> 
> How do you make skyrim look this beautiful. how many does one need to have running.


Enbs and crazy high res textures. Doesn't mean the game will run at 60 frames outdoors though.


----------



## greye05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Enbs and crazy high res textures. Doesn't mean the game will run at 60 frames outdoors though.


How much could a gtx 970 take while still keeping fps over 60 in 1080p


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greye05*
> 
> How much could a gtx 970 take while still keeping fps over 60 in 1080p


Depends on the enb, the textures, and the mods, but as far as I can remember its impossible to get a modded skyrim 60 frames outdoors.


----------



## greye05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Depends on the enb, the textures, and the mods, but as far as I can remember its impossible to get a modded skyrim 60 frames outdoors.


Will try out a few a see how it goes


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> *Downsampling*
> 
> More to come on this soon.


Hey, it's been busy 4 years, hasn't it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greye05*
> 
> How do you make skyrim look this beautiful. how many does one need to have running.


STEP is a good place to start!


----------



## taprosoft

Always love these green foliages










__
https://flic.kr/p/uTz7fn


__
https://flic.kr/p/vN8ctA


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxWwZP


__
https://flic.kr/p/vN6ZL9


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQpSnH


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxNkmy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What grass mod is that?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> Always love these green foliages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *images*


Pls list every graphics mod you have and how it is configured, I LOVE IT!


----------



## greye05

I second that it looks great


----------



## Dunan

Looks great, hopefully that's a cloudy day though


----------



## electricsheep




----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Pls list every graphics mod you have and how it is configured, I LOVE IT!


That's a huge undertaking. You're basically asking for someone to write you a "Skyrim modding for dummies" book. Try to keep the requests to a smaller scope, you might see someone help you out then.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's a huge undertaking. You're basically asking for someone to write you a "Skyrim modding for dummies" book. Try to keep the requests to a smaller scope, you might see someone help you out then.


hmm
Add me to the people waiting for a such a book


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's a huge undertaking. You're basically asking for someone to write you a "Skyrim modding for dummies" book. Try to keep the requests to a smaller scope, you might see someone help you out then.


No, because I already know how to install mods, and have my:
interriors
characters
sounds
textures
animations
and a lot of other things
the way I like them.

So instead of "modding for dummies", I'm just asking what graphics mods is a guy using.


----------



## taprosoft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Pls list every graphics mod you have and how it is configured, I LOVE IT!


Unbelievable Grass Two Ultra edition for grass
CM Bark for tree bark textures
Ultimate Lush Overhaul for tree meshes (vanilla trees, not compatible with skyrim flora overhaul 2+)
Tree branch texture comes from old version of SFO (not sure which one







)
Amidianborn landscape for landscape textures (plus some hand-picked ones from other mods)
and custom rock textures which i dont remember where it comes from








ENB is CR ENB (modified to fit my taste).

That 's some main graphics mod which i'm using









Some similar pics


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxPv4Q


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQN5cX


__
https://flic.kr/p/uTprWh


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQPErB


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxXM6n


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> Unbelievable Grass Two Ultra edition for grass
> CM Bark for tree bark textures
> Ultimate Lush Overhaul for tree meshes (vanilla trees, not compatible with skyrim flora overhaul 2+)
> Tree branch texture comes from old version of SFO (not sure which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Amidianborn landscape for landscape textures (plus some hand-picked ones from other mods)
> and custom rock textures which i dont remember where it comes from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENB is CR ENB (modified to fit my taste).
> 
> That 's some main graphics mod which i'm using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some similar pics


Thank you!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## hanzy

I just wanted to drop in and say electricsheep has some of the best Skyrim shots I have seen to date.
I just love how he/she has everything setup.

I have not seen any of your shots on the GAF SS thread? You should check that group out!


----------



## combine1237

Does anyone know if 2 290x 4gb will be playable on a 4k screen at 60 fps with medium intensity mods (no insane grass, but a decent enb).


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> Does anyone know if 2 290x 4gb will be playable on a 4k screen at 60 fps with medium intensity mods (no insane grass, but a decent enb).


Definitely not. 60 fps is hard to get on a modded Skyrim if you mod it heavily. Having 4gb of vram definitely will be a limiting factor as well. 4gb is the lower end of the spectrum when you start using lots of textures. You'd be better off with a 980 ti with its 6gb of vram for that reason alone though could could get by and just skimp a little on textures.


----------



## combine1237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Definitely not. 60 fps is hard to get on a modded Skyrim if you mod it heavily. Having 4gb of vram definitely will be a limiting factor as well. 4gb is the lower end of the spectrum when you start using lots of textures. You'd be better off with a 980 ti with its 6gb of vram for that reason alone though could could get by and just skimp a little on textures.


I already have the 2 290x's and I realize the vram is the main limiting factor on those two cards, so I understand heavily modding to the quality these screenshots are at is not realistic for performance, but would 60 fps at 4k be possible with a lighter enb, maybe 2k textures, no depth of field, reduced shadows, and very mild aa.

Edit: I could probably clock my 290x's at 1250 if that would help.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> I already have the 2 290x's and I realize the vram is the main limiting factor on those two cards, so I understand heavily modding to the quality these screenshots are at is not realistic for performance, but would 60 fps at 4k be possible with a lighter enb, maybe 2k textures, no depth of field, reduced shadows, and very mild aa.


I'd expect more like 30-60 fps but if you use moderation when it comes to npc spawning mods, ugrids and textures it should be possible. As long as you get a smooth 30 fps it's not so bad in this game. The trick is it has to be smooth, it's very easy to end up with stutters in modded Skyrim.


----------



## combine1237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'd expect more like 30-60 fps but if you use moderation when it comes to npc spawning mods, ugrids and textures it should be possible. As long as you get a smooth 30 fps it's not so bad in this game. The trick is it has to be smooth, it's very easy to end up with stutters in modded Skyrim.


I am just looking for ways to enhance my visuals, I don't expect amazing as I enjoy Skyrim enough to play it relatively unmodded, as long as it could look as decent as my old 7870 could get it to at 1080p 60fps, except this time in 4k I will be happy.


----------



## guest0123384




----------



## ohYess




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Skyrim on DX12 would be amazing... Maybe bethesda will come out with a sequel or something... Physx + Tesselation + DX12 CPU optimization would be amazing!


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Skyrim on DX12 would be amazing... Maybe bethesda will come out with a sequel or something... Physx havok/any other physics library + Tesselation + DX12 CPU optimization would be amazing!


FTFY

@ASO7

man, you just keep on beating your own records... Those ice shots are amazing!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and say electricsheep has some of the best Skyrim shots I have seen to date.
> I just love how he/she has everything setup.
> 
> I have not seen any of your shots on the GAF SS thread? You should check that group out!


Thanks







I'll check that site out


----------



## taprosoft

Just made a new video


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What mods for plants are you using? My plants still look like crap and I am using SFO.


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What mods for plants are you using? My plants still look like crap and I am using SFO.


It's a combination of mods: SFO 2.3, Unique Grasses, Tamriel Reloaded, Spring Overhaul and Unbelievable Grass Two


----------



## greywarden

Strix 980ti on preorder! I'll have to step up my Skyrim mod game.


----------



## electricsheep

Nice card, happy modding







I always enjoy seeing just how far I can push settings and mods when I get a new card



















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Cool thanks!


----------



## Durrok

First time trying some screenarchery.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durrok*
> 
> 
> 
> First time trying some screenarchery.


Looks like outside of Solitude.


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> It's a combination of mods: SFO 2.3, Unique Grasses, Tamriel Reloaded, Spring Overhaul and Unbelievable Grass Two


First off, amazing sceens, they look awesome! I decided to give unbelievable grass a go and have to say I'm pretty damn impressed. One issue I have though is that a lot of my creeks and rivers are now full of grass. Do you know if this is an unavoidable side effect of the mod or is it some other mod of mine messing things up? I should note I'm using the ultra version of unbelievable grass and SFO 2.3. If you had any tips on bark textures I'd be grateful for that also. Thanks heaps


----------



## electricsheep

*Somasonic*
Could be due to a combination of grass mods, try disabling and/or change the load order of any other grass/flora mods you have. You could also try this mod at the end of your load order: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55240/?

Bark:
Trees HD: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3812/? with this fix if you use latest SFO: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/63930/?
Also: 4K Tree and Parallax for Pines: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/64267/?
And: 4K Parallax Treebark: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61875/?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *Somasonic*
> Could be due to a combination of grass mods, try disabling and/or change the load order of any other grass/flora mods you have. You could also try this mod at the end of your load order: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55240/?
> 
> Bark:
> Trees HD: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3812/? with this fix if you use latest SFO: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/63930/?
> Also: 4K Tree and Parallax for Pines: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/64267/?
> And: 4K Parallax Treebark: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/61875/?


Thanks a lot, I'll give that a go. And thanks for the bark tips +rep


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Thanks a lot, I'll give that a go. And thanks for the bark tips +rep


I remember one of the mods had an option for underwater vegetation that could cause this issue, especially when combined with mods that increase the volume of grass.


----------



## taprosoft

Some recent screenshots


__
https://flic.kr/p/wah1HW


__
https://flic.kr/p/wagUbQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/wrVnwg


__
https://flic.kr/p/wrUSZg


__
https://flic.kr/p/wrV5gV


__
https://flic.kr/p/wreJ3U


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


On a Single 970?


----------



## DIYDeath




----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> On a Single 970?


Yeah, and please don't quote a post with a bunch of pictures w/o using a spoiler tag or editing the post, it's annoying.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah, and please don't quote a post with a bunch of pictures w/o using a spoiler tag or editing the post, it's annoying.


Sorry about that, was on my phone so editing is a big chore. Btw, how do I do a spoiler tag?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sorry about that, was on my phone so editing is a big chore. Btw, how do I do a spoiler tag?


[_SPOILER_]
*long stuff goes here*
[_/SPOLER_]

Without the "_"s.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> [_SPOILER_]
> *long stuff goes here*
> [_/SPOLER_]
> 
> Without the "_"s.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just doing test



Thanks, that was my first one, lol


----------



## taprosoft

My favorite weather in Skyrim


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> My favorite weather in Skyrim


What ENB is this?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What ENB is this?


Guessing his own custom one.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> On a Single 970?


yes.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> yes.


That is beautiful. How is that looking the way it is, while being within the constraints of a single 970?
My mind is now blown


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That is beautiful. How is that looking the way it is, while being within the constraints of a single 970?
> My mind is now blown


Vram or performance ?


----------



## electricsheep

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## taprosoft

Just made a timelapse for Skyrim. Hope you guys enjoy it














__
https://flic.kr/p/ws6mxL


__
https://flic.kr/p/vMSn8c


__
https://flic.kr/p/vMGExy


__
https://flic.kr/p/wKh7G8


__
https://flic.kr/p/wGvtLj


__
https://flic.kr/p/wKidDg


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> Just made a timelapse for Skyrim. Hope you guys enjoy it


Nice, but this is wrong on so many levels...


----------



## taprosoft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Nice, but this is wrong on so many levels...


lol







i noticed that too but Skyrim water reflection is a mess, i cant do anything to fix it


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed that too but Skyrim water reflection is a mess, i cant do anything to fix it


I hate it too, what I would give for being able to just inject another reflection into all the water bodies of skyrim.

There was this but the guy abandoned it.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49270/?


----------



## ohYess




----------



## greywarden

^ Very nice looking ENB

980 Ti will be in tomorrow, friday is finals, then I'll be modding the frack out of Skyrim again!


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## -Ryder-

Taprosoft's gives me that Vanishing of Ethan Carter vibe, if any of you play it.

Here's some of mine.


















Just started modding yesterday. Jesus, so many issues.


----------



## greywarden

It's so.... happy.


----------



## -Ryder-

Thanks, I really went for the fantasy effect this time around. The FPS though... not so happy.


----------



## greywarden

Haha, good luck with that. Finals end friday, 980 Ti supposed to be in wednesday, I'll be doing some modding next week!


----------



## -Ryder-

Using a 7970 here. Drops to 20FPS in the grass.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryder-*
> 
> Using a 7970 here. Drops to 20FPS in the grass.


That sounds about right with a high-end ENB and a mess of other visual mods on a 7970. I had a Vapor-X 7970ghz the last time I was modding skyrim and mine would drop that low at times, granted I was running K-Enb though, they don't get much, if any, more demanding than that one. I look forward to getting the 680 Classified from a friend in 2-3 weeks so I can put this old GTX 470 back in the reserves and play my modded skyrim again.


----------



## -Ryder-

I hope you can! 680's are pretty nice. What happened to your 7970?


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Alvarado

Some of you have pretty enbs but nothing to the likes of this!






More info here


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Some of you had to pretty enbs but nothing to the likes of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info here


They say Pixar, I say Wind Waker


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> They say Pixar, I say Wind Waker


AHHH now I'm looking forward to this even more now.


----------



## MonarchX

There are so many mods that it always drives me crazy, but I think I found THE compilation that is already made to work together well. It is called *Skyrim - The Journey*! Is anyone playing that? *Any awesome screenshots?*


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Some of you have pretty enbs but nothing to the likes of this!


----------



## Alvarado

Edit: lols. just watched the video. Watch videos next time before posting.


----------



## taprosoft

Lets get back to some "realistic" screenies










__
https://flic.kr/p/wNgEyq


__
https://flic.kr/p/w92U42


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNgP41


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNqNAk


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNg4Lb


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8UhR3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get back to some "realistic" screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wNgEyq
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w92U42
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wNgP41
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wNqNAk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wNg4Lb
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8UhR3


That's realistic if one is tripping on something. Real world is not that vibrant haha. Great pictures though!


----------



## ohYess




----------



## ohYess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> They say Pixar, I say Wind Waker


^^Skyrim running on GT210 ultra low...


----------



## DapperDan795

Holy crap some of these screens look amazing. I need to try some of this and figure out how to get the game to work on my 21:9 LG.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Vram or performance ?


Both I suppose. Everyone always talks about how you need so much vram for modding skyrim, but I guess that's just not true


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Both I suppose. Everyone always talks *about how you need so much vram for modding skyrim*, but I guess that's just not true


I know what's my VRAM limit so i avoid the use of high resolution textures for small objects, that's all.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Both I suppose. Everyone always talks about how you need so much vram for modding skyrim, but I guess that's just not true


That really depends on how in-depth you go. When I still had my good card I was using all 3gb of its vram, and had another 3gb being handled by ENBhost.exe.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Both I suppose. Everyone always talks about how you need so much vram for modding skyrim, but I guess that's just not true


It depends on how many mods you have and how high resolution your textures are. I use about 5GB of VRAM.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It depends on how many mods you have and how high resolution your textures are. I use about 5GB of VRAM.


This - I use anywhere from 3-5GB.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

Cool woodcuting in Skyrim. I like.


----------



## greywarden

started re-downloading and installing mods tonight, terribly slow internet with data limit, so I'll probably end up going to mom's studio with an unlimited data cap and pull an all-nighter or two


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> started re-downloading and installing mods tonight, terribly slow internet with data limit, so I'll probably end up going to mom's studio with an unlimited data cap and pull an all-nighter or two


Data limit?

The past called, they want their business model back


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Data limit?
> 
> The past called, they want their business model back


Yeah, no kidding. It's a local company MediaCom and my choice of ISP at this point is cable speed and data limit (also what feels like 50% downtime, and 50% speed when it's up) and a smaller company CenturyLink DSL 3 or 15Mbps with a data limit, but much more reliable. The place we used to live was a tiny mom and pop run company that had better uptime and no data limit. I can't wait to finish school and get a job where there's fiber


----------



## DIYDeath

Not sure why my screenshot got deleted. Here it is again.


----------



## taprosoft

A day in Markarth










__
https://flic.kr/p/xopCZk


__
https://flic.kr/p/xnAQjq


__
https://flic.kr/p/xpjryP


__
https://flic.kr/p/x7HYuW


__
https://flic.kr/p/xoyy4Y


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It depends on how many mods you have and how high resolution your textures are. I use about 5GB of VRAM.


Yeah. Before my 7970ghz died I was maxing out its 3gb of vram with another 3gb being handled by ENBhost.exe. Now, granted I was running 4k textures for most things, no smaller than 2k textures on even small objects, and 8k textures on things like the dragons.. Also I had what is probably the most resource intensive ENB there was at the time, K ENB Nothern Lights. I still have that heavily modded install backed up, and intend to max out the memory on a 980ti when I eventually save the money to get one, just this time with closer to 60 fps than 20. Meantime.. I'm getting a 680 Classified from a friend for cheap when he upgrades that will let me run that install again, but I'll probably install a less intense ENB so I can actually play instead of screwing around with mods and then not actually playing for any extended period.

Edit: I'm sure I've probably posted these before, but its been ages, and they are no less pretty than before.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are you using for anti aliasing? That is stunning!

Cheers.


----------



## taprosoft

Just made a video for Markarth


----------



## electricsheep

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> What are you using for anti aliasing? That is stunning!
> 
> Cheers.


SMAA


----------



## VEGAS1




----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> SMAA


Thanks. Interesting - I use SMAA as well but my foliage looks a lot more... jaggie. Is it a softening function of the ENB perhaps that's making the difference?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Thanks. Interesting - I use SMAA as well but my foliage looks a lot more... jaggie. Is it a softening function of the ENB perhaps that's making the difference?


My guess would be that they are downsampled, that usually causes the effect you're referring to


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> My guess would be that they are downsampled, that usually causes the effect you're referring to


Ah, of course, I should have though of that









Thanks


----------



## Pohernori

Hi


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pohernori*


No.


----------



## Pohernori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No.


No? 0_0


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pohernori*
> 
> No? 0_0


Was a more humour based response than a statement


----------



## KYKYLLIKA




----------



## Alvarado

^ Working as intended.


----------



## Pohernori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> ^ Working as intended.


----------



## hakz

came here for skyrim pics. and... wasn't disappointed.


----------



## JTHMfreak

How much time and work on average does it take to make this game look so beautiful?
I would love to do this, but I have never attempted something of this extent before.
Definitely intimidating.
Also, do any if you actually play the game, or is the mod just for pretty screens?
What is performance like for this who do play?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How much time and work on average does it take to make this game look so beautiful?
> I would love to do this, but I have never attempted something of this extent before.
> Definitely intimidating.
> Also, do any if you actually play the game, or is the mod just for pretty screens?
> What is performance like for this who do play?


The prettier the screens = the less frames you'll get. Skyrim is a gaming thing but it can also be a hobby on just taking screen shots. I'd bet well over half of the screens on here aren't able to run at 60 frames outdoors while having all sorts of crap going on on screen.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The prettier the screens = the less frames you'll get. Skyrim is a gaming thing but it can also be a hobby on just taking screen shots. I'd bet well over half of the screens on here aren't able to run at 60 frames outdoors while having all sorts of crap going on on screen.


I think I could live with 45 on the low end.
I just can't believe I have played the same game, and it looked Soooooooooooo vastly different


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I think I could live with 45 on the low end.
> I just can't believe I have played the same game, and it looked Soooooooooooo vastly different


If you think they're 45....you got something coming, I'm willing to bet its in between 20-30.


----------



## electricsheep

Still down sampled from 8k, but now uploaded to flickr in 4k (Got a shiny 40" 4k screen!)

Click on image for full 4k version













More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Finally!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The prettier the screens = the less frames you'll get. Skyrim is a gaming thing but it can also be a hobby on just taking screen shots. I'd bet well over half of the screens on here aren't able to run at 60 frames outdoors while having all sorts of crap going on on screen.


Mine is anywhere between 20-60 FPS


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How much time and work on average does it take to make this game look so beautiful?
> I would love to do this, but I have never attempted something of this extent before.
> Definitely intimidating.
> Also, do any if you actually play the game, or is the mod just for pretty screens?
> What is performance like for this who do play?


Depends on what you really want to do with it, if your insistent on a REAL nice depth of field, AA, and high end textures on everything with flora and weather overhauls you can cripple your system in no time very quickly.

I prefer 60fps over the little things since I still haven't played most of the DLC and take screens every so often because it's fun. My Skyrim setup isn't the best by any means but it's nice looking to me and I usually do 55-60+ fps with my rig:




Will take more screens later, actually just revisited the game and my ENB again last night for a while so the bottom one is newer.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> [/CENTER]


Thats AWESOME!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depends on what you really want to do with it, if your insistent on a REAL nice depth of field, AA, and high end textures on everything with flora and weather overhauls you can cripple your system in no time very quickly.
> 
> I prefer 60fps over the little things since I still haven't played most of the DLC and take screens every so often because it's fun. My Skyrim setup isn't the best by any means but it's nice looking to me and I usually do 55-60+ fps with my rig:
> 
> Will take more screens later, actually just revisited the game and my ENB again last night for a while so the bottom one is newer.


I think yours look perfectly nice, I would not mind those kinds of visuals at all


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/x7nuWe


__
https://flic.kr/p/y4VMY4


__
https://flic.kr/p/xLCyRs


__
https://flic.kr/p/xLKpnc

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Are you using HDT?


----------



## electricsheep

I have played with it but not using it at the moment


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *snip*


Um... What? Where's the world? What is this? Explain, pls!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Um... What? Where's the world? What is this? Explain, pls!


Guessing just something he made, just a basic flat landscape to take screen shots on.


----------



## hakz

you're missing the "windows xp" logo


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/xXWCb1


__
https://flic.kr/p/xiFuB4


__
https://flic.kr/p/yfyET2


__
https://flic.kr/p/ygfH8D

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DIYDeath

Finally finished my ENB.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## OC'ing Noob

@ASO7 Is that a custom cell you created?


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/y6a6Wz


__
https://flic.kr/p/y64D6j


__
https://flic.kr/p/yonQur


__
https://flic.kr/p/y63CUS


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> @ASO7 Is that a custom cell you created?


Modified world from vanilla Skyrim


----------



## YamiJustin

What ENB would you guys say looks the best? RealVision? K ENB Pure Light?
I always used Realvision but someone said that K ENB Pure Light was a lot better.
Just want to know what the consensus is on what ENBs are arguably the best looking / most photo-realistic


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> What ENB would you guys say looks the best? RealVision? K ENB Pure Light?
> I always used Realvision but someone said that K ENB Pure Light was a lot better.
> Just want to know what the consensus is on what ENBs are arguably the best looking / most photo-realistic


ENBs are just personal preference though most people in here will tell you realvision isn't worth it.


----------



## YamiJustin

Isn't worth it because why?
Maybe I should try K ENB


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Isn't worth it because why?
> Maybe I should try K ENB


Literally, the shaders for realvision aren't as advanced as other enbs. I didn't mean K ENB is the best form a subjective point of view. I meant it from a technical standpoint.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Most ENB make the game look either too vibrant and color (Peter Pan like) or poop brown. I prefer my ENB more gritty but not like someone slung mud all over my screen.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/xCYf8s


__
https://flic.kr/p/xCYdo5


__
https://flic.kr/p/xCYfUY


__
https://flic.kr/p/yitJfZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/yinJZY


__
https://flic.kr/p/yioYCf


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

@electricsheep That last screen is electric what magic is this?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> What ENB would you guys say looks the best? RealVision? K ENB Pure Light?
> I always used Realvision but someone said that K ENB Pure Light was a lot better.
> Just want to know what the consensus is on what ENBs are arguably the best looking / most photo-realistic


Its subjective...personally I like realvision and use it, if you wanted photorealistic you'd probably have to tweak your own enb, sharpshooters to me looks the closest (on my monitor, no tweaking), but I haven't played skyrim in a while and aren't sure how many new realistic based enb's have been added.


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks! All my recent posts are from my own custom ENB preset rendered at 8k and downsampled to 4k. PM me if you would like to try my ENB preset


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Pretty and realistic...except for those collar bones. Collar bones do not naturally curve upwards that much unless you're hunching your shoulders upwards. I know, that has nothing to do with you. Just making an observation.


----------



## MURDoctrine

So I've been away from Skyrim for a while. Any new ENB's worth giving a shot? Last time I played T.A.Z. ENB had came out. Might look at playing around and making my own too. Any newer guides floating around?


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/yqJZt3


__
https://flic.kr/p/yJ8cnZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/xLktLW


__
https://flic.kr/p/yqK569


__
https://flic.kr/p/yqLiGo


__
https://flic.kr/p/yqRb8g

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished my ENB.


That looks sweet!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> That looks sweet!


Thanks. I worked a little hard to get that ENB where it's at right now.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Thanks. I worked a little hard to get that ENB where it's at right now.


It looks awesome! What ENB did you start with?


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/z6NzTs



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/yaNn7b


__
https://flic.kr/p/yQiYZx


__
https://flic.kr/p/yQdRUE


__
https://flic.kr/p/z7Pzxn


__
https://flic.kr/p/z6NwpU


__
https://flic.kr/p/yQe6kh


__
https://flic.kr/p/z8DUyt


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> It looks awesome! What ENB did you start with?


Serenity ENB


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Sparda09

My first attempt! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt! Let me know what you guys think!


Needs some better lighting but that's a good start!

It looks like you're using basic Serentiy ENB. I suggest using RLO and CoT with it, the ENB was designed with them in mind if memory serves me right. Also try to get your SSAO size scale as close to 100 as possible. Its killer on the fps but it makes the game look a lot better by allowing light to behave more like light. Actually if your sig rig is the one that's running this...you won't get close to size scale 100 without having the game unplayable so that should be a "last thing I play with" setting.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Needs some better lighting but that's a good start!
> 
> It looks like you're using basic Serentiy ENB. I suggest using RLO and CoT with it, the ENB was designed with them in mind if memory serves me right. Also try to get your SSAO size scale as close to 100 as possible. Its killer on the fps but it makes the game look a lot better by allowing light to behave more like light. Actually if your sig rig is the one that's running this...you won't get close to size scale 100 without having the game unplayable so that should be a "last thing I play with" setting.


Im actually not using an ENB at all at the moment. Im still looking for one i like thats not killer on the FPS. My sig has not been updated in a while. most of the hardware is the same however i have a replaced the 560it with a 4gb gtx960. i will look into the SSAO and see where i can get it. Thanks for the advice BTW, its taken me a while to get the game running smoothly with all the mods....troubleshooting mod issues can be a pain sometimes...


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Im actually not using an ENB at all at the moment. Im still looking for one i like thats not killer on the FPS. My sig has not been updated in a while. most of the hardware is the same however i have a replaced the 560it with a 4gb gtx960. i will look into the SSAO and see where i can get it. Thanks for the advice BTW, its taken me a while to get the game running smoothly with all the mods....troubleshooting mod issues can be a pain sometimes...


Yeah mods...are...well I have 1300 hours in Skyrim because of mods. xD Still haven't beaten the game.

SSAO is part of enb, it'sa setting. The 960 will help for sure.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah mods...are...well I have 1300 hours in Skyrim because of mods. xD Still haven't beaten the game.
> 
> SSAO is part of enb, it'sa setting. The 960 will help for sure.


Glad I'm not the only one hahaha


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Well its 2:30 AM where Im at, I havnt slept since monday night and my Skyrim install is completely borked. Dont think I have the energy to reinstall it anytime soon so heres another generic female character screenshot I took a while back (my main) -



Just instant CTD when zoning into indoor cells. Have some hope its just my skeleton files being fubar because upgrading XPMSE is the only major thing ive done to this install in several months. I havnt even really played since Witcher 3 came out and it was rock stable then, could go for hours and hours and never see a single CTD. The other thing thats changed is my hardware so not much i can do there i guess


----------



## Undervolter

They are not exactly awesome, as i am only a few months that i started playing Skyrim and been testing around mods for most of time and these are common mods, but still, the 3 best pictures i have taken:


----------



## electricsheep

T.A.Z ENB downsampled from 8k


__
https://flic.kr/p/zqZ3z3


__
https://flic.kr/p/zbFQr5


__
https://flic.kr/p/zqYRau


__
https://flic.kr/p/ztiMAK


__
https://flic.kr/p/zbFt47


__
https://flic.kr/p/zuaKvt


__
https://flic.kr/p/zsd5kS

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/yCPu9n


__
https://flic.kr/p/zi5KyE


__
https://flic.kr/p/yCF71w


__
https://flic.kr/p/zzHfhi


__
https://flic.kr/p/zAA9y8


__
https://flic.kr/p/yCFeJN

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MaximilianPs

AWESOME !








What's the texture for the bridge ?


----------



## electricsheep

Thank you







If I remember rightly it;s this mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/57805/?


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/zY1HxF



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/zEtbWJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/zEtqnw


__
https://flic.kr/p/zEu7Zb


__
https://flic.kr/p/zX5ffr


__
https://flic.kr/p/z1co1v


__
https://flic.kr/p/zX5mFH


__
https://flic.kr/p/z1422J


__
https://flic.kr/p/zEtnMw



More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ohYess

__
https://flic.kr/p/zYB13J


__
https://flic.kr/p/A1YGfV


__
https://flic.kr/p/Agc7bE


----------



## ohYess

__
https://flic.kr/p/A6DHCU


__
https://flic.kr/p/zrngBD


__
https://flic.kr/p/zoUu2V


__
https://flic.kr/p/zuqU1s


----------



## Azefore

^ Skin and hair color in last photo look real nice, cool eye choice as well


----------



## FlawleZ

Just reinstalled Skyrim and started adding some of the popular mods like 4K textures, ENB lighting, HD Female textures, etc. Kind of hard to tell if the mods are activating entirely it seems. And some just seem to crash when the game loads the main menu. I do noticed the overall system RAM usage increase with the mods loaded though.


----------



## FlawleZ

electricsheep,

You seem to have so much color saturation in your screenshots. Anything particular that brings out the rich/saturated color look or is it a culmination of other mods?


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

That would be the ENB profile. It can make things look vibrant or washed out, dark, bright. ENB is very powerful.

Crashing can be caused by incompatible plugins and dirty files, so you'd want to clean up all references to deleted objects, make a bashed compatibility patch for your setup, there's a whole lot to installing mods in Skyrim.


----------



## electricsheep

*FlawleZ*
Colours are a combination of my ENB profile and weather mod - ELE weathers.

Follow this guide for crash free modding: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys its been about 1 1/2 - 2 years since I played skyrim. I was searching the hundreds of pages of posts and was wondering whats the best way to get back into it on my 55" 4k tv?

My system has tri SLI Titan X, 5930K on a Rampage V Extreme. I should be able to do some pretty hefty work on this game.

I am a bit overwhelmed with all the mods I can use with Nexus, and could really use your guidance / help / direction on the best way to get "restarted"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys its been about 1 1/2 - 2 years since I played skyrim. I was searching the hundreds of pages of posts and was wondering whats the best way to get back into it on my 55" 4k tv?
> 
> My system has tri SLI Titan X, 5930K on a Rampage V Extreme. I should be able to do some pretty hefty work on this game.
> 
> I am a bit overwhelmed with all the mods I can use with Nexus, and could really use your guidance / help / direction on the best way to get "restarted"


Depends on how far you want to take your mods, but I would start off by following STEP 2.2.9.1.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys its been about 1 1/2 - 2 years since I played skyrim. I was searching the hundreds of pages of posts and was wondering whats the best way to get back into it on my 55" 4k tv?
> 
> My system has tri SLI Titan X, 5930K on a Rampage V Extreme. I should be able to do some pretty hefty work on this game.
> 
> I am a bit overwhelmed with all the mods I can use with Nexus, and could really use your guidance / help / direction on the best way to get "restarted"


Go through the top mods section, that'll solve 99% of your problems. S.T.E.P is a very, very good stepping stone though, just add onto it once you're done.


----------



## FreeElectron

.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Go through the top mods section, that'll solve 99% of your problems. S.T.E.P is a very, very good stepping stone though, just add onto it once you're done.


K I'll download that, any others your recommend? Love to get the characters looking as awesome as you guys have here.


----------



## electricsheep

Some test shots with the new HIGH quality screen archery mode










__
https://flic.kr/p/Ad7kPm


__
https://flic.kr/p/AfqXoR


__
https://flic.kr/p/Afq67t


__
https://flic.kr/p/AR5uQ6



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/APT7PC


__
https://flic.kr/p/AS4r2g


__
https://flic.kr/p/AfqHxV


__
https://flic.kr/p/Afr2zX




More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/131[email protected]/


----------



## smackaholic

Awesome! Those are some great screenshots. Now I'm thinking of re-installing Skyrim but fully modded (thanks for the STEP guide above).


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks










__
https://flic.kr/p/ARcek5


__
https://flic.kr/p/AAUrXw


__
https://flic.kr/p/Afyb5h


__
https://flic.kr/p/AUvjez



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/AAUHRf


__
https://flic.kr/p/ARdwGs


__
https://flic.kr/p/AUtvy2


__
https://flic.kr/p/ARca1U




More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smackaholic*
> 
> Awesome! Those are some great screenshots. Now I'm thinking of re-installing Skyrim but fully modded (thanks for the STEP guide above).


Did you do a clean install?

I am debating if it is better to lose my old saved games from 2 years ago, delete everythign and start from scratch. What do you guys think?

Also is the guide the one linked from STEP or was there one in this thread?


----------



## electricsheep

Do a clean with a new game, you'll likely run into problems otherwise, plus it's great fun modding Skyrim from scratch..








(it's about time I re-did mine...!!)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Did you do a clean install?
> 
> I am debating if it is better to lose my old saved games from 2 years ago, delete everythign and start from scratch. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also is the guide the one linked from STEP or was there one in this thread?


Fresh install, follow S.T.E.P then add onto it for a stable install.

I did that recently and am enjoying the hell out of a musketeer character with ineed and frostfall installed so it's brutally hard to survive the wilderness.


----------



## greywarden

^Frostfall and realistic needs, etc. is actually really fun, it takes a while, but you get used to carrying food and water around.


----------



## DIYDeath

Ive had a few scenarios where Im freezing to death and having to fight my way through bandits in order to warm myself by their fire.


----------



## greywarden

finally got my game modded and stable. Even with all the mods, I'm only using 50-55% of both of my 980Tis at 1080p lol, can't wait to get a new monitor, holding out for the Predator X34, but every time they're in stock I miss out.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## greywarden

Kountervibe Southern Light is giving my dual 980TIs a run for their money, even at 1080p! I had to turn down the SSAO from VH to High, went from 25-35 to 59-60fps


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Kountervibe Southern Light is giving my dual 980TIs a run for their money, even at 1080p! I had to turn down the SSAO from VH to High, went from 25-35 to 59-60fps


Try Serentiy ENB+CoT+RLO for more frames and a generally better look with more features. You'll get +10-30 fps and minimal tweaks will be needed (disable sky effects so the sky/clouds don't glow).


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep




----------



## greywarden

Ok, so my current build looks AMAZING and beautiful, but I have a few small issues.

1) My head disappears when I equip a helmet, any helmet.

2) My female NPCs all have black skin textures, like pitch black. Serana (replacer) doesn't, my character doesn't.

3) Whenever I'm inside or outside, I'm running 60fps no problem, but when I look around and sometimes when I'm walking, it freezes for a second. (ENB is telling me hardware AA is enabled, could that be it?) *EDIT: That seems to have alleviated some of the problem and some brightness issues I was having as well*

I realize this is the picture thread, so here's some pretty mediocre screenies
















This is the helmet problem, but not much of a problem because I'm always playing in first person




IN THE FAAAAAAACE!!!


Here's my SPM stuff after turning off the hardware AA. It seemed to help, but only a little, it seemed like every time I walked into a new "cell" of environment it was freezing up. Sometimes like a stutter, but sometimes it was seconds. Forgot to add, fps was in the 45-55 range for most of the time. When it stutters, it drops pretty much to zero/single digits, and then ramps back up quickly.


----------



## DIYDeath

Sounds like body meshes got screwed up somewhere and specific ones like serana and the pc ones are intact.

The helmet is just weird. Can't help with that without a load order but I'm thinking incopatibility somewhere. A major one.

Yeah ENB+AA=nono. But it's smei normal to get a little stuttering when you turn fast with a good enb, depending on your resolution and hardware.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Sounds like body meshes got screwed up somewhere and specific ones like serana and the pc ones are intact.
> 
> The helmet is just weird. Can't help with that without a load order but I'm thinking incopatibility somewhere. A major one.
> 
> Yeah ENB+AA=nono. But it's smei normal to get a little stuttering when you turn fast with a good enb, depending on your resolution and hardware.


Well the NPC bodies are back to normal, but the stuttering is still there. I'm using ENB vsync and I'm getting severe tearing like I can watch it move up the monitor. Other than that, and my missing noodle, everything is good.


----------



## MaximilianPs

Are you using some helper like SweetFx and other or just ENB ?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> Are you using some helper like SweetFx and other or just ENB ?


Just Kountervibe Southern Lights ENB Extreme, I just turn the SSAO down from Very High to High and I can keep 60fps in most places.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/AvG8Di


__
https://flic.kr/p/BaDE5F


__
https://flic.kr/p/B9Eh9V


__
https://flic.kr/p/AvGfTP


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love your flora and ground textures, they look amazing.


----------



## MaximilianPs

Sorry double post


----------



## MaximilianPs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Just Kountervibe Southern Lights ENB Extreme, I just turn the SSAO down from Very High to High and I can keep 60fps in most places.


Yes, it use SweetFX which I really hate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I love your flora and ground textures, they look amazing.


Agree !








which grass mod and settings ?


----------



## YamiJustin

I can't wait to jump back into modded Skyrim.
My rig will be complete next week. It'll be pretty powerful!

What would you guys say is the best looking ENB? I am going to have SLI 980 Ti Hydro Coppers.
Also, when following S.T.E.P, do I HAVE to install all the mods they list or what? That site confuses me


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I can't wait to jump back into modded Skyrim.
> My rig will be complete next week. It'll be pretty powerful!
> 
> What would you guys say is the best looking ENB? I am going to have SLI 980 Ti Hydro Coppers.
> Also, when following S.T.E.P, do I HAVE to install all the mods they list or what? That site confuses me


No, with STEP, you can just pick-and-choose which mods you like best. You can also put in mods that you would rather like.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I can't wait to jump back into modded Skyrim.
> My rig will be complete next week. It'll be pretty powerful!
> 
> What would you guys say is the best looking ENB? I am going to have SLI 980 Ti Hydro Coppers.
> Also, when following S.T.E.P, do I HAVE to install all the mods they list or what? That site confuses me


Depends on your lighting mods.

If you use Climates of Tamriel+RLO then by far the best option is Serenity ENB, just disable the sky effects and BAM. Looks fantastic with very little tinkering needed. It's also fairly performance friendly given the effects and shaders used, compared to behemoth ENBs like the K ENB series or the buggy and inefficient Grim+Somber series and certainly looks better than the budget ENBs like Real Vision.

I'll upload a screenie or two in a sec to give you an idea of what to expect if you use Cot+ROL+Serenity ENB.

Interior shot










I'll get an exterior shot or two in a moment.


----------



## YamiJustin

So apparently K ENB is more of a photo ENB. Even with 980 Ti's under water I'm assuming at a resolution of say 3440x1440p and tons of graphical mods, I wouldn't be getting great frames.
I'll go see more info on Serenity ENB.
I used to use RealVision and through it was great, but if its really just a budget lower end ENB then I'm looking for another!


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> So apparently K ENB is more of a photo ENB. Even with 980 Ti's under water I'm assuming at a resolution of say 3440x1440p and tons of graphical mods, I wouldn't be getting great frames.
> I'll go see more info on Serenity ENB.
> I used to use RealVision and through it was great, but if its really just a budget lower end ENB then I'm looking for another!


LOL I was getting 35-45fps @ 1080p with dual 980Tis


----------



## YamiJustin

Damn, I'd expect such behemoth graphics cards to do better for such an old game with a few ENB mods


----------



## Somasonic

Lol fair enough. ENB can be crippling though, especially combined with a bunch of hi res textures.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Damn, I'd expect such behemoth graphics cards to do better for such an old game with a few ENB mods


I have a couple hundred mods and that was the "extreme" setting on one of the heaviest ENBs out there...


----------



## YamiJustin

I might try Serenity ENB. I just want the best looking realistic ENB, that's not a budget one or a screenshot-only one


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/AJSS5u


__
https://flic.kr/p/BE6at7


__
https://flic.kr/p/BffUhU


__
https://flic.kr/p/AJYj9H


__
https://flic.kr/p/B8T1BX

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*

Programs used for managing and editing mods for Skyrim:
Mod Organizer, TES5Edit, Wrye Bash, DDS Viewer, NifSkope & GeDoSaTo for downsampling

Main visual mods used in my screenshots:
Relighting Skyrim
Enhanced Lighting for ENB (ELE) - LITE
ELE Weathers
________________________________________________
*GRASS:* SFO v2.3b, Tamriel Reloaded Grasses, Unique Grasses, Unbelievable Grass Two, Verdant - A Skyrim Grass Plugin
________________________________________________
*TREES:* Skyrim Flora Overhaul v2.3b, SFO v2.1, Ultimate Lush Overhaul, Realistic Aspen Trees, 4K Parallax Treebark, TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation, Upgrade and fix for TreesHD by Pfuscher, 4K Tree and Parallax for Pines by Pfuscher, CM Bark
________________________________________________
*TEXTURES & MESHES:* Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM, Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, NobleSkyrimMod HD-2K, Tamriel Reloaded HD, Skyrim HD - 2K Textures, Skyrim HD - Terrain Parallax Tribute, 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher, Vivid Landscapes - All in One, Realistic Water Two, Project Parallax Remastered, Immersive Roads, Real Roads













*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]02/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## EddWar

More clouds


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Alvarado

To the top! Anyone got an idea how Skyrim would run with a 980 ti, ddr4 16 gigs say at 2400ish-mhz and a 6600k/6700k? Typical mods, enb, 2k textures (or higher depending on frame rate) an such?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To the top! Anyone got an idea how Skyrim would run with a 980 ti, ddr4 16 gigs say at 2400ish-mhz and a 6600k/6700k? Typical mods, enb, 2k textures (or higher depending on frame rate) an such?


I would say extremely well.
70 80 +


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I would say extremely well.
> 70 80 +


What about 2-way SLI 980 Ti Hydro Coppers, running in a custom water cooling loop. With 16gb DDR4 at 3000mhz, Intel 5930k, with a 3440x1440p monitor, IPS, G-sync, 100hz potential


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> What about 2-way SLI 980 Ti Hydro Coppers, running in a custom water cooling loop. With 16gb DDR4 at 3000mhz, Intel 5930k, with a 3440x1440p monitor, IPS, G-sync, 100hz potential


30 frames outdoors, tops.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> What about 2-way SLI 980 Ti Hydro Coppers, running in a custom water cooling loop. With 16gb DDR4 at 3000mhz, Intel 5930k, with a 3440x1440p monitor, IPS, G-sync, 100hz potential


can't really say man but that would be more than enough for an extremely modded skyrim In my opinion.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I would say extremely well.
> 70 80 +


Er.. I have dual 980 Ti under water and I get a guess, whereas the guy with 1 single 980 Ti gets a high estimate of 60-70? lol


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Er.. I have dual 980 Ti under water and I get a guess, whereas the guy with 1 single 980 Ti gets a high estimate of 60-70? lol


Is 70-80 that high?


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Is 70-80 that high?


Maybe not. But just odd..


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Maybe not. But just odd..


I had a fairly heavily modded skyrim and an overvolted 980 and he/she mentioned framerate. So I thought I could give an estimate. With your dual ti. I could only assume it would more than enough for a heavily modded one.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I had a fairly heavily modded skyrim and an overvolted 980 and he/she mentioned framerate. So I thought I could give an estimate. With your dual ti. I could only assume it would more than enough for a heavily modded one.


Yes, but since I'm at a high resolution I'm unsure what frames I'll get


----------



## greywarden

I'm at 4K now and with my dual 980Ti setup I went from 60-70 down to 15fps, I had to uninstall ENB and I'm still fooling with stuff to get it working properly.


----------



## Alvarado

Oh right, forgot to mention resolution. It would be at 1440p but yeah, been in the mood to play again but I was wondering if I should just hold off till I get the setup that I mentioned or just go with my current stuffs.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'm at 4K now and with my dual 980Ti setup I went from 60-70 down to 15fps, I had to uninstall ENB and I'm still fooling with stuff to get it working properly.


What ENB. You monitor has 8 million pixels, mine has about 5?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'm at 4K now and with my dual 980Ti setup I went from 60-70 down to 15fps, I had to uninstall ENB and I'm still fooling with stuff to get it working properly.


Whatever you're doing, you're doing it wrong. ENB in general doesn't like SLI for starters.


----------



## Somasonic

With 980 Ti 2-way SLI, 1440p my heavily modded Skyrim would generally stay above 60fps with dips into the 40's in heavy forest/foliage. Hope this helps


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> With 980 Ti 2-way SLI, 1440p my heavily modded Skyrim would generally stay above 60fps with dips into the 40's in heavy forest/foliage. Hope this helps


That does help, thanks for that.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Whatever you're doing, you're doing it wrong. ENB in general doesn't like SLI for starters.


Yeah I realize that, trying to figure out what the problem is. Plus, in between Finals and finishing up building a house, I have very little time to deal with it.


----------



## Strix2206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To the top! Anyone got an idea how Skyrim would run with a 980 ti, ddr4 16 gigs say at 2400ish-mhz and a 6600k/6700k? Typical mods, enb, 2k textures (or higher depending on frame rate) an such?


As you can see in my signature, i am using exactly the same system but with an i7 6700K overclocked from 4.0 GHz to 4.7 GHz. I am getting 30 - 40 fps in exteriors on 1440p resolution. But my mod setup is pretty heavy, heaviest as it can get to be precise with high density grass, 2k and 4k textures and all enabled ENB effects set to highest possible quality as you can see in my screenshots. With a little tweaking like decreasing the grass density, replacing all of the 4k textures with 2k and 1k versions and by decreasing the SSAO_SSIL parameters of the ENB by a little bit, i get a 5 - 7 fps boost. Generally, with that system expect a very good performance with modded Skyrim, especially if you overclock your CPU. Lots of people saying Skyrim is not a CPU demanding game. Its true, all until you install those very high density grass mods and heavy scripted mods like Frostfall, Wet and Cold, Enhanced Blood Textures, Convenient Horses, etc. Very dense grass and loads of scripts running at the same time = great stress on your CPU.

*My Skyrim screenshots:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Disturbed117

Wow, Seeing these Screenshots makes me want to get back into Skyrim. It's been too long.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> As you can see in my signature, i am using exactly the same system but with an i7 6700K overclocked from 4.0 GHz to 4.7 GHz. I am getting 30 - 40 fps in exteriors on 1440p resolution. But my mod setup is pretty heavy, heaviest as it can get to be precise with high density grass, 2k and 4k textures and all enabled ENB effects set to highest possible quality as you can see in my screenshots. With a little tweaking like decreasing the grass density, replacing all of the 4k textures with 2k and 1k versions and by decreasing the SSAO_SSIL parameters of the ENB by a little bit, i get a 5 - 7 fps boost. Generally, with that system expect a very good performance with modded Skyrim, especially if you overclock your CPU. Lots of people saying Skyrim is not a CPU demanding game. Its true, all until you install those very high density grass mods and heavy scripted mods like Frostfall, Wet and Cold, Enhanced Blood Textures, Convenient Horses, etc. Very dense grass and loads of scripts running at the same time = great stress on your CPU.


Wow thanks for all that, was very insightful. +rep


----------



## h2spartan

ASO7, Do you have a list of grass and ground cover mods you use that you can share and load order for those? Much appreciated. I have a decent ENB setup but the only thing I need to start working on is the ground related textures and parallax.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: awesome pics


Dat Alduin made me jump back for a sec there.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/BjP3vn


__
https://flic.kr/p/C7BTao


__
https://flic.kr/p/BQ5o8G


__
https://flic.kr/p/BHFzW2


__
https://flic.kr/p/BQ4Tgy


__
https://flic.kr/p/ChcVtT


__
https://flic.kr/p/ChcGhc


----------



## davcc22

i have finally got a decent grass mod working


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/BjP3vn
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/C7BTao
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/BQ5o8G
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/BHFzW2
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/BQ4Tgy
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ChcVtT
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ChcGhc


OMG this looks sooo GLORIOUS
If I may ask, what mods are you using?


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks!

I have 68GB of mods, however the main mods used in these shots are:

My own custom ENB (unreleased)
ELE weathers
Skyrim Flora Overhaul v2.3
Tamriel Reload
Unique Grasses
Spring Overhaul
Unbelievable grass 2
Animallica
Real Roads
Horses Revamped
KS Hairdos
Omegared99 - Armor Compilation

and captured at 5k resolution using ENB's new enhanced screen-archery mode for very HQ SSAO

BTW best not to quote a whole series of screenshots (just the first is fine) doesn't bother me but some people get upset about it


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> BTW best not to quote a whole series of screenshots (just the first is fine) doesn't bother me but some people get upset about it


If everyone could post their screenshots in a SPOILER tag, it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Depends on your lighting mods.
> 
> If you use Climates of Tamriel+RLO then by far the best option is Serenity ENB, just disable the sky effects and BAM. Looks fantastic with very little tinkering needed. It's also fairly performance friendly given the effects and shaders used, compared to behemoth ENBs like the K ENB series or the buggy and inefficient Grim+Somber series and certainly looks better than the budget ENBs like Real Vision.
> 
> I'll upload a screenie or two in a sec to give you an idea of what to expect if you use Cot+ROL+Serenity ENB.
> 
> Interior shot
> 
> I'll get an exterior shot or two in a moment.


Hey trying this enb out and having trouble getting playable frames at 4k even after enb ini tweaking stuff to low. Was getting locked 60s, 980ti 1450mhz, without it and now can barely muster 30-35 outside. Any suggestions or recommendations for a better performing enb for 4k?


----------



## Alvarado

So with plans to upgrade my rig next year I discovered a little problem with Windows 10, Nvidia gpus, and going over 4gig of vram. This was posted a few days ago on the skyrim mods subreddit.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3xq63u/anyone_here_playing_on_windows_7_yet_suffers_from/

Basically Skyrim's performance tanks when it goes over 4gb of vram. I was just wondering if anyone else has suffered from this?

Edit: I got a 2gig vram 770 so I'm not sure how bad these problems are.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/BusvDU


__
https://flic.kr/p/CrXKQx


__
https://flic.kr/p/BZQ6uQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/CrY2se


__
https://flic.kr/p/BTsZhB


__
https://flic.kr/p/BushA9


__
https://flic.kr/p/CpDVHN


__
https://flic.kr/p/BZQwa1

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## CaptainNitro

Hey guys! Quick question: how far can I mod Skyrim with a 970? Right now I've got 150+ mods and it easily maxes out my 660s' 2GB VRAM.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainNitro*
> 
> Hey guys! Quick question: how far can I mod Skyrim with a 970? Right now I've got 150+ mods and it easily maxes out my 660s' 2GB VRAM.


I think you'll be able to mod as much as you want with that sort of vram (within reason of course: if you go 4k textures on everything it might struggle). Just be aware there's a point where you start hitting hardware barriers and the game will inexplicably perform not too well regardless of vram resources.

If you're choosy though you'll have no problems.


----------



## CaptainNitro

Thanks for the quick reply! Nawh, I run a **** load of 2k texture mods and graphical mods(realvision enb being one of them).


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


this pendulum-type movement that they have been using for grass since 1995 is ruining the whole immersion. It's so unnatural.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> this pendulum-type movement that they have been using for grass since 1995 is ruining the whole immersion. It's so unnatural.


Welcome to Skyrim


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


I was expecting a dinosaur to come stomping over all that then black screen!


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/CNezmp


__
https://flic.kr/p/CEVTbB


__
https://flic.kr/p/CCFPV9


__
https://flic.kr/p/BQHBC7


__
https://flic.kr/p/BQHvAs


__
https://flic.kr/p/CCFD9Q

More here: [URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos...s://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url]


----------



## taprosoft

__
https://flic.kr/p/BVFQ6g


----------



## electricsheep

Does anyone still follow this forum?!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/CQY5i3



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/D1wsNP


__
https://flic.kr/p/C491He


__
https://flic.kr/p/D1wjFM


__
https://flic.kr/p/C41Afw


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cyp437


__
https://flic.kr/p/CYdEGs




More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## huzzug

I do. I don't play nor have I modded, but i like seeing some of you guys creations


----------



## EddWar

^ same


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/CDmVqX


__
https://flic.kr/p/CKK3zs


__
https://flic.kr/p/DaxqFs


__
https://flic.kr/p/CDmLQF


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cfmyqy


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cft42i


__
https://flic.kr/p/D5yFQ8


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cfm5ms


__
https://flic.kr/p/CfsUUg


__
https://flic.kr/p/CDnkbc


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*















*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/D144Af


__
https://flic.kr/p/DpRwNY


__
https://flic.kr/p/CuM4XB


__
https://flic.kr/p/CTExcZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/CuDVnA


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dsagnt


----------



## hodegar

Very nice. Building my new rig. How well do you guys think a Radeon r9 380x strix 4gb card and a amd Athlon x4 860k will handle modding? I'd like to get similar effects to electric sheep for screenarching, as well as be able to game normally with similar looking textures at at least 25 FPS minimum preferably 35 minimum.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodegar*
> 
> Very nice. Building my new rig. How well do you guys think a Radeon r9 380x strix 4gb card and a amd Athlon x4 860k will handle modding? I'd like to get similar effects to electric sheep for screenarching, as well as be able to game normally with similar looking textures at at least 25 FPS minimum preferably 35 minimum.


Your CPU might be the bottle neck but that GPU will definitely be able to handle the graphical mods. Are you doing any overclock to your CPU?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Somasonic

Sharp and vibrant, I love it


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/DuVTFs


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dx5pc2


__
https://flic.kr/p/CHWRTt


__
https://flic.kr/p/DuVRBC


__
https://flic.kr/p/DFkRbx


__
https://flic.kr/p/DeebqQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/DFkVVx


__
https://flic.kr/p/DeetRw


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/DJ1QGd


__
https://flic.kr/p/DS7kXd


__
https://flic.kr/p/CWVLof


__
https://flic.kr/p/DkWULx


__
https://flic.kr/p/DsjP8Q


__
https://flic.kr/p/DS7wdU


----------



## armartins

Stunning as usual @electricsheep, actually the third from the bottom is really impressive. By the way, weren't you rocking those Titans on a x99 build? Why the downgrade?


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DJ1QGd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DS7kXd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/CWVLof
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DkWULx
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DsjP8Q
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DS7wdU


Dude please tell me what mods you are using, looks soooo goood


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Stunning as usual @electricsheep, actually the third from the bottom is really impressive. By the way, weren't you rocking those Titans on a x99 build? Why the downgrade?


Thanks, I appreciate the comments









No, never had a X99 system (had x97 before Skylake) - maybe a future upgrade with next gen of enthusiast CPUs after the GPUs get upgraded to Pascal..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Dude please tell me what mods you are using, looks soooo goood


Flora is a custom combination of: Skyrim Flora Overhaul v2.3, Tamriel Reload, Unique Grasses, Spring Overhaul and Unbelievable grass 2 plus various textures and meshes from various other grass mods.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, never had a X99 system (had x97 before Skylake) - maybe a future upgrade with next gen of enthusiast CPUs after the GPUs get upgraded to Pascal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flora is a custom combination of: Skyrim Flora Overhaul v2.3, Tamriel Reload, Unique Grasses, Spring Overhaul and Unbelievable grass 2 plus various textures and meshes from various other grass mods.


Thanks







Is it heavy? I mean think a 770 can run it ok?


----------



## electricsheep

VERY heavy, I wouldn't recommend it for gameplay - my system struggles with it (at 5k resolution)


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> VERY heavy, I wouldn't recommend it for gameplay - my system struggles with it (at 5k resolution)


Yeah guess I am going to sell that kidney XP


----------



## DeviousAddict

Electric sheep and AS07 i think you need to start doing a Fallout thread like this. Show off your skills and make Fallout4 look as real as possible


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/DYypEE


__
https://flic.kr/p/EfenqJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/Efehxs


__
https://flic.kr/p/EomKB9


__
https://flic.kr/p/DthQog


__
https://flic.kr/p/EhrHUH


__
https://flic.kr/p/DSbVjZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/DYyjKj


----------



## EddWar




----------



## taprosoft

Some recent footages










__
https://flic.kr/p/E6SbCk


__
https://flic.kr/p/EbJPmb


__
https://flic.kr/p/DgDFwt

Video


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/DHzZjV


__
https://flic.kr/p/EwKfWV


__
https://flic.kr/p/EwK9zX


__
https://flic.kr/p/DHf8DS


__
https://flic.kr/p/DHA33k


__
https://flic.kr/p/ECDNVL


__
https://flic.kr/p/EdQSks


----------



## ASO7




----------



## DIYDeath

As wonderful as skyrim is and as amaizng as a good enb looks, decided to scrap my install, my 2ndary hardrive failed and needed room for some different games (65gb Skyrim ftw, lol).

I'd say it'll be sorely missed...but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Your site keeps trying to infect me with a trojan when I click the links to the mods you use via redirect. Might wanna look into the service you're using to redirect.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Mutated Seasons of Skyrim ENB*







*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *TES V: Skyrim - Mutated Seasons of Skyrim ENB*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


This is awesome!







What are the major mods on there? That ground looks great!


----------



## Strix2206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> This is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the major mods on there? That ground looks great!


Thanks







Current major visual mods used in my game:
GRASS: SFO v2.0f, Tamriel Reloaded Grasses, Unique Grasses
________________________________________________
TREES: Skyrim Flora Overhaul v2.0f, Realistic Aspen Trees, TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation, Upgrade and fix for TreesHD by Pfuscher, 4K Tree and Parallax for Pines by Pfuscher, CM Bark
________________________________________________
TEXTURES & MESHES: Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM, Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, NobleSkyrimMod HD-2K, Tamriel Reloaded HD, Skyrim HD - 2K Textures, Skyrim HD - Terrain Parallax Tribute, 4K Parallax Skyrim by Pfuscher, Vivid Landscapes - All in One, Realistic Water Two, Project Parallax Remastered, Immersive Roads


----------



## Alvarado

So I've always wanted to see what its like having more than 2 gigs of vram for skyrim and it just so happens that I have a new rig but now I got no idea what textures to use! Such first world problems.







Opinions?

Edit: ENB opinions as well.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So I've always wanted to see what its like having more than 2 gigs of vram for skyrim and it just so happens that I have a new rig but now I got no idea what textures to use! Such first world problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Edit: ENB opinions as well.


The best you can get as of now are parallax textures,either 2K or 4K but don't abuse with the latter.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> The best you can get as of now are parallax textures,either 2K or 4K but don't abuse with the latter.


I wasn't gonna go overboard with 4k on every damn thing but going into the models and textures page on the nexus is overwhelming alright. Hence by slight dilemma.


----------



## Boinz

Yeah i've been meaning to ask whats the largest most concise texture pack out there now a days for skyrim on the nexus preferably?


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*

















*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## KingKwentyne

This forum never disappoints. For a game so old to manage to look this good continues to amaze me. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*













*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*

 

 

 

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Jeffs0418

Every time I play this game I wonder why I ever left.







It's just so damn pretty!










Never mind the fact that I have about 300 gigs of other games installed.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/FdxWEb


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ei9np5


__
https://flic.kr/p/ENhw2w


__
https://flic.kr/p/FfRsZc


__
https://flic.kr/p/F7se4M


__
https://flic.kr/p/F5auDS


__
https://flic.kr/p/Eiu8QR


----------



## electricsheep

some more..


__
https://flic.kr/p/FibrvF



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/F7u9aq


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ekt6bo


__
https://flic.kr/p/F9LU28


__
https://flic.kr/p/FibyN6


__
https://flic.kr/p/F7uhvd


__
https://flic.kr/p/FfSKjA


__
https://flic.kr/p/F7upib


__
https://flic.kr/p/F9LZwB


__
https://flic.kr/p/EQBiXG


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ekt7Wh


__
https://flic.kr/p/F9MacD


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*















*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*

 

 

 



*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## ryder

decided to get into this game again.. is the free hi-res texture pack from steam worth using?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> decided to get into this game again.. is the free hi-res texture pack from steam worth using?


its good but there are some mods on Nexus that you should look at to get the game looking great but read up and pay attention to anything you down load so you know how to install and all will be alright


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/FFS6fe


__
https://flic.kr/p/FMJd3X


__
https://flic.kr/p/EShykj


__
https://flic.kr/p/FMJeMZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/FKreNC


__
https://flic.kr/p/EStCzP


__
https://flic.kr/p/FDy3RA


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/FTVE4n


__
https://flic.kr/p/F5wuAe


__
https://flic.kr/p/FRBABS


__
https://flic.kr/p/FzEXx7


__
https://flic.kr/p/FzEZC9


__
https://flic.kr/p/F5wshB


__
https://flic.kr/p/FTVKfp


__
https://flic.kr/p/F5kQSj


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*















*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## Sparda09

So i am having am issue when i install an ENB (i have tried multiple) every time i launch the game i get 4 fps at the title screen and when i try to continue a save game it just crashes....Does anyone have any ideas i could try other than starting all over?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> So i am having am issue when i install an ENB (i have tried multiple) every time i launch the game i get 4 fps at the title screen and when i try to continue a save game it just crashes....Does anyone have any ideas i could try other than starting all over?


Off the top of my head I'd say make sure you've read up on and configured the memory options in the ENB config files. If you're using the gfx card in your sig rig it may just not be up to it though. You could try your question in the Skyrim Modding thread as there's some pretty knowledgeable people in there.

Cheers.


----------



## Sparda09

yeah i got it figured out. I had to make some changes to the enblocal.ini. Afterward the enb started working properly. Thanks much!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/G6JpB7


__
https://flic.kr/p/FjCp6R


__
https://flic.kr/p/FjCqta


__
https://flic.kr/p/G93EkM


__
https://flic.kr/p/G93EzV


__
https://flic.kr/p/G93B6R


__
https://flic.kr/p/FjCmCp


----------



## xokan




----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pitchures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Saw this armour on reddit today. Barbarian Steel Armour? Looks kind of cool, except for that chain on the horn. The first sword swing will probably break your neck.


----------



## xokan

This is ESO Nord Armor - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/68530/?
The sword does not get in the neck, but there's something wrong with the fighting stance and arms.


----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/FjCqta


I like this David, small grass. What grass MOD?


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks, Skyrim Spring Overhaul is the mod responsibble for the green tnidra grass.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*















More screenshots here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/GTdgN8


__
https://flic.kr/p/GQbyrb


__
https://flic.kr/p/FXHZej


__
https://flic.kr/p/GQbErC


__
https://flic.kr/p/GQbszm


__
https://flic.kr/p/Gt7EsC


__
https://flic.kr/p/GTdfvi


__
https://flic.kr/p/GTdiD2


__
https://flic.kr/p/GQbCn7


__
https://flic.kr/p/GMfbkc


__
https://flic.kr/p/GTdqxT


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*Showcase of my modded TES V: Skyrim*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *Showcase of my modded TES V: Skyrim*
> 
> *More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, nice color effects!


----------



## electricsheep

Downsampled from 5k









































































More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Downsampled from 5k


Sweet, as always Sheep


----------



## electricsheep

*Sethy666*
Thank you


----------



## ASO7




----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Very pretty Skyrim character


I see you're trying to remake your avatar pic in Skyrim. And succeeding at that as well. Very, very cool.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069

A set of very simple and completely random screenshots i took while i was testing some Winterhold related mods.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## Cratylus




----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


----------



## EddWar

Awesome.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*
> 
> *More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


Is there a download link for that, with perhaps the mod list as well?

It looks awesome, I'd like to try it out


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/HvpJQX


__
https://flic.kr/p/HvpNDD


__
https://flic.kr/p/GzMfMm


__
https://flic.kr/p/HsoNN7


__
https://flic.kr/p/Hpi8we


__
https://flic.kr/p/HphQLR


__
https://flic.kr/p/H65pNq


__
https://flic.kr/p/GzTPm6


__
https://flic.kr/p/H65QSJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/HsoTxY


__
https://flic.kr/p/GzU87M


__
https://flic.kr/p/HphLwZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/HphUPk


__
https://flic.kr/p/HmQPsd


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Ha!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*






Nice screens... How high is she?


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Adraps11

I'm kind of late to the Heavy Skyrim Modding party, but I've spent the last three weeks tweaking this 4 year old game.
I'm running an ENB, with many optimised 2k and 4k textures, and i'm still getting playable FPS, I like to keep the game pretty lore friendly, the game can
become a work of art in the right hands! I'm sitting at 189 mods, I'll probably mod until it crashes. In just the last few days, I've had to teach myself how to properly use Wrye Bash, MO, and FNIS, but it was all worth it. I think the right combination of lighting mods can have the greatest impact on how the game looks. Real ugrids to Load Solution has saved my game! I was about to uninstall a bunch of stuff. The game is awesome.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Adraps11

I've just added parallax terrain and it looks great. Still a WIP.


----------



## wreckless

noob question here.. is there a much better, standard, 'can't believe you dont have it yet' res mod that is better than the free steam one?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> noob question here.. is there a much better, standard, 'can't believe you dont have it yet' res mod that is better than the free steam one?


Skyrim 2k
Vivid Landscapes
Amidianborn - Book of Silence


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/HStgdA


__
https://flic.kr/p/HYc7uU


__
https://flic.kr/p/HAJZrh


__
https://flic.kr/p/HYcbfQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/H6jtDC


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2dJEP


__
https://flic.kr/p/HAK25s


__
https://flic.kr/p/HYc8u9


__
https://flic.kr/p/HYc4JJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/HYc4m9


__
https://flic.kr/p/HUMDiZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2e4vp


----------



## Adraps11




----------



## Adraps11

I need Lydia and Mjoll to look like we are in a battle formation, but I fed from both of them, so maybe they are a little afraid! I'm new to using FNIS, maybe it could help? Dynavision needs turned down a notch for screens. I"m also looking for a mod to go well with UFO. I have the Noble Skyrim 2k mod Covering my Villages, Cities, hamlets, caves, and forts. I've just installed a parallax patch for it, so I'll need to check that out more. I'm running Rudy ENB Vanilla with the full ELE pack installed.


----------



## EddWar

nice


----------



## Dunan

Anyone seen that skyrim special edition is coming out soon?

Looks like the end to some of the mods people are using for atmosphere or texturing. Personally I'd like to see another elder scrolls game, to me it's kind of pointless to rehaul a 4 yes old game.

The video was shown at E3 along with mass effect andromeda.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Anyone seen that skyrim special edition is coming out soon?
> 
> Looks like the end to some of the mods people are using for atmosphere or texturing. Personally I'd like to see another elder scrolls game, to me it's kind of pointless to rehaul a 4 yes old game.
> 
> The video was shown at E3 along with mass effect andromeda.


Yes, it's essentially to make some money off of people who are too lazy to mod. Game looks better than vanilla, but not better than modded.


----------



## Adraps11

I like my modded Skyrim better. I find the Godrays in FO4 to be pretty annoying. I'd love to see a new Elder Scrolls!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, it's essentially to make some money off of people who are too lazy to mod. Game looks better than vanilla, but not better than modded.


I thought it would be free? It looks like they added DX11 support, but who knows. I for one would like a more stable game without having to use 130 mods, but unless it's a complete overhaul from the ground up I can't see myself giving up that many mods. Most of mine are followers, armor, and textures.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> snip, snip


Wow, spectacular shots ASO7


----------



## Adraps11

I really like the Bleak ENB, it better suits my dark, arcane character, who is about to complete the undeath ritual.
Bleak ENB seems more Scandinavian to me. It's very fitting for a colder, harsh climate.


----------



## DIYDeath

Bleak ENB is pretty good, I used to use it when I had a 780 ti, if it had the quality of K ENB while retaining its own style I'd probably still be using it.


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Bleak ENB is pretty good, I used to use it when I had a 780 ti, if it had the quality of K ENB while retaining its own style I'd probably still be using it.


I'm still playing around with different enb presets. I've never tried out COT with an ENB, I don't know what kind of fps hit that would have. I get good performance outside with Bleak, but in areas like the Riften Marketplace and Whiterun's marketplace, fps can get down to 30-35, with the populated cities mod, and all the 2k textures I have. That is just when I look directly at the Marketplace center, the other areas in riften and whiterun generally run at a higher fps rate. I'm just about to get Skyrim like I want it, and they announce a Definitive edition! With it being free for PC gamers, I'll have to try it out. I just hope it doesn't screw up a lot of the existing nexus mods. My 290 is getting long in the tooth. It's clocked on air, at 1175mhz core and 1525 on the memory. Even at that OC modded skyrim still Kills.


----------



## romanlegion13th

what you think of the remastered Edition?

I bet the Mods that are made for that will be great


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> what you think of the remastered Edition?
> 
> I bet the Mods that are made for that will be great


It is a cash grab, but since it's free, I can't argue with that! Maybe I won't need an ENB with this remaster, or as many stability mods. DX11 support will be nice. I'll wait a while before jumping in to the remaster. After I finish 2011 modded Skyrim, I'm going to mod the hell out of Fallout 4. Getting Ugrids stable in Skyrim was a pain, and it seems more stable in FO4, so hopefully that carries over to this remaster. If I were working on Skywind I'd be a little angry at this skyrim remaster announcement. It really didn't need it, but it's free for PC owners of the legendary edition, and the mods will always keep things interesting. Console gamers will finally be able to mod Skyrim. Hopefully Bethesda uses the money made from this, to make the next Elder Scrolls!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> It is a cash grab, but since it's free, I can't argue with that! Maybe I won't need an ENB with this remaster, or as many stability mods. DX11 support will be nice. I'll wait a while before jumping in to the remaster. After I finish 2011 modded Skyrim, I'm going to mod the hell out of Fallout 4. Getting Ugrids stable in Skyrim was a pain, and it seems more stable in FO4, so hopefully that carries over to this remaster. If I were working on Skywind I'd be a little angry at this skyrim remaster announcement. It really didn't need it, but it's free for PC owners of the legendary edition, and the mods will always keep things interesting. Console gamers will finally be able to mod Skyrim. Hopefully Bethesda uses the money made from this, to make the next Elder Scrolls!


Is it really free cool.. I was hoping the same installing less graphics mods.. so i could have a small list of mods and play the game..
it says its out july not sure the date


----------



## Adraps11

Trying out Vividian ENB + Climates of Tamriel and ELFX Hardcore. I'm liking this combo.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


You should sell those to Microsoft for use as backgrounds in Windows!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> You should sell those to Microsoft for use as backgrounds in Windows!


Nice joke


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Nice joke


No, it's not, it's a crap joke!







Such a crap joke!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, it's not, it's a crap joke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a crap joke!


Sorry ... it just popped out.







You can't deny the resemblance to old Win XP default MS backgrounds though ...

I mean ...

...



...

WHAAAAAAAAA???!!!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Sorry ... it just popped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deny the resemblance to old Win XP default MS backgrounds though ...
> 
> I mean ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAA???!!!


It's on purpose


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Sorry ... it just popped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deny the resemblance to old Win XP default MS backgrounds though ...
> 
> I mean ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAA???!!!


Maybe because i've tried to recreate that background...


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/HufVod


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jqm3SP


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqmiaB


__
https://flic.kr/p/JiC4T2


__
https://flic.kr/p/JniyWm


__
https://flic.kr/p/HufNp2


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jgo3v3


__
https://flic.kr/p/HZN777


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqmnfR


__
https://flic.kr/p/JiC2ag


__
https://flic.kr/p/JqmcpP


----------



## Adraps11

A Mazkin has risen from the depths of madness, to claim the title of dragonborn! In the top shot, Chillrend looking more like Chillrend!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## numlock




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/Joh1jF


__
https://flic.kr/p/Kaspho


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jof9qA


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jofbi3


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcLvLg


__
https://flic.kr/p/JTHxCL


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcLP1g


__
https://flic.kr/p/KcLj3X


__
https://flic.kr/p/JofhKb


__
https://flic.kr/p/KgRdyG


__
https://flic.kr/p/JohiF4


__
https://flic.kr/p/Kasv3S


----------



## Adraps11

The lighting is finally to my liking.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> It is a cash grab, but since it's free, I can't argue with that! Maybe I won't need an ENB with this remaster, or as many stability mods. DX11 support will be nice. I'll wait a while before jumping in to the remaster. After I finish 2011 modded Skyrim, I'm going to mod the hell out of Fallout 4. Getting Ugrids stable in Skyrim was a pain, and it seems more stable in FO4, so hopefully that carries over to this remaster. If I were working on Skywind I'd be a little angry at this skyrim remaster announcement. It really didn't need it, but it's free for PC owners of the legendary edition, and the mods will always keep things interesting. Console gamers will finally be able to mod Skyrim. *Hopefully Bethesda uses the money made from this, to make the next Elder Scrolls!*


They have at least two HUGE projects they are going to work on before the next elder scrolls, plus they say TECHNOLOGY DOESN'T EXIST for what they want to do with the next one, so we're looking about roughly 7 years before the next elder scrolls game to come out. I'd be surprised if its before then.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Strix2206




----------



## ASO7




----------



## ronnin426850

I swear, sometimes it seems like you guys are posting the same 10 or so screenshots over and over again for years!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I swear, sometimes it seems like you guys are posting the same 10 or so screenshots over and over again for years!


Some of them actually do. I've seen repeats of screenshots from users who will not be named 10 pages later.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, some of those shots are sure nuts though.

I need to try to take another wack at Skyrim. But last time I sucked at trying to add the mods in. Especially since I have a new monitor at a higher res to play on.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, some of those shots are sure nuts though.
> 
> I need to try to take another wack at Skyrim. But last time I sucked at trying to add the mods in. Especially since I have a new monitor at a higher res to play on.


Yeah, modding is definitely a skill set.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah, modding is definitely a skill set.


Definitely at getting a lot of graphic mods to play nice that is for sure.

Last time I had manage to crash the game or cause some funny stuff to occur. Remind me of the days I use to mess with a Gameshark on my Gamecube. You could cause some weird stuff to occur if you input a hexadecimal incorrectly. Ah, such fun times.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Definitely at getting a lot of graphic mods to play nice that is for sure.
> 
> Last time I had manage to crash the game or cause some funny stuff to occur. Remind me of the days I use to mess with a Gameshark on my Gamecube. You could cause some weird stuff to occur if you input a hexadecimal incorrectly. Ah, such fun times.


If possible, play skyrim on windows 7. ENB can't address more than 4gb of ram, including vram in windows 8, 8.1 and 10. It's a bug with widnows that's probably never going to be fixed.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If possible, play skyrim on windows 7. ENB can't address more than 4gb of ram, including vram in windows 8, 8.1 and 10. It's a bug with widnows that's probably never going to be fixed.


I don't have W10.







Still have W7 Ult 64bit on my main rig. After support for it is gone, I will jump ship completely from Windows, and go back to console gaming. Then smack linux on my main rig and let it fold/boinc all day.


----------



## greywarden

LF a "performance" ENB that looks like Snapdragon. I went from 60fps to 23-31 but it looks amazing.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, I'm hearing about some revolutionary new mod for Skyrim that's supposedly the bee's knees, but is only in German (?) What is that all about, anybody got a clue?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, I'm hearing about some revolutionary new mod for Skyrim that's supposedly the bee's knees, but is only in German (?) What is that all about, anybody got a clue?


I think it is this one. Not sure my self.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/enderal

Give me a moment and I see if my freind over in Germany is awake. He plays Skyrim and usual knows about the good mods that get released over there. Note: Nope he is not on Steam atm.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I think it is this one. Not sure my self.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/enderal
> 
> Give me a moment and I see if my freind over in Germany is awake. He plays Skyrim and usual knows about the good mods that get released over there. Note: Nope he is not on Steam atm.


So that is a whole other game made as a mod? Neat.

Story looks cliche as fff though.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, I'm hearing about some revolutionary new mod for Skyrim that's supposedly the bee's knees, but is only in German (?) What is that all about, anybody got a clue?


It's in english too. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/77868/?

Haven't played it yet, it's not compatible with 99.9% of mods out there and my skyrim is heavily modded.


----------



## s1rrah

Did a complete new install of Skyrim and then installed the Enderal mod ... I was worried that my ENB and texture mods being removed would look bad but I have to say ... the Enderal devs did a dang fine job; looks a gazillion times better than vanilla Skyrim ...

(Sadly, these are all at 1080p since I was playing on my laptop at work)

...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It's in english too. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/77868/?
> 
> Haven't played it yet, it's not compatible with 99.9% of mods out there and my skyrim is heavily modded.


I was concerned too as I have hundreds and it took me forever to get them all working right ...

So I just copied my entire 26gb Skyrim install, mods and all, to an external drive (hell, I could even just back it up to Google Drive) ... and then did a re install so I could play the Enderal mod ...

BTW: the mod really is impressive ... plays just like a DLC ... great writing, great (mostly) voice acting and love the visual/environmental effects ... great ENB they are using, and awesome texture/foliage mods ...

2 hours in and not a single glitch/bug ...


----------



## electricsheep

Enderal

My ENB preset with some tweaks, default textures, my normal Skyrim ini tweaks, downsampled from 5k


__
https://flic.kr/p/LojyJn


__
https://flic.kr/p/LgvexH


__
https://flic.kr/p/KrDxmx


__
https://flic.kr/p/LojeuR


__
https://flic.kr/p/KrDDaB


__
https://flic.kr/p/KWYiDs


__
https://flic.kr/p/KrDntX


__
https://flic.kr/p/LojDnk


__
https://flic.kr/p/KWYnPS


__
https://flic.kr/p/Le2v27


__
https://flic.kr/p/LojxkF

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, very nice. I finally downloaded that mod myself. Once I finish up another game. I plan to play that mod.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/LDQLGw



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/LxgcBG


__
https://flic.kr/p/LzR4ZM


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lxg571


__
https://flic.kr/p/KKJHx7


__
https://flic.kr/p/LGPjPx


__
https://flic.kr/p/LDQJuA


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lxg5Z3


__
https://flic.kr/p/KKWiex


__
https://flic.kr/p/KKVRCx


__
https://flic.kr/p/LzR6t8


__
https://flic.kr/p/KKW7Xv




More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## LongtimeLurker

These are great! Keep them coming!


----------



## Ithanul

Darn! Only one question. Hows the fps?









Still very nice shots for sure.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


----------



## Strix2206

More screenshots here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn! Only one question. Hows the fps?


Maybe not playable with the settings i use for the screenshots, but i get this performance with lower config. :

*check the description of the video.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*









*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*







*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Cratylus




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratylus*
> 
> *babes*


What mods are those?


----------



## Baasha

Man, what a great thread! I remember posting pics in this thread years ago! Some of these screenshots make me want to reinstall Skyrim and mod it again!









How is the ENB performance these days?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Man, what a great thread! I remember posting pics in this thread years ago! *Some of these screenshots make me want to reinstall Skyrim and mod it again!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the ENB performance these days?


I know right? This thread should have a health warning about how much time you'll lose modding Skyrim and admiring the view







I'm currently playing/modding Fallout 4 and while it's nowhere near as pretty it's scratching the itch


----------



## Cratylus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What mods are those?


That's kinda vague. Can you be more specific?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratylus*
> 
> That's kinda vague. Can you be more specific?


Babe models, textures, animations, faces, etc.


----------



## Cratylus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Babe models, textures, animations, faces, etc.


Most of this stuff you can find on the Skyrim Nexus, but I've customized a lot of it for personal usage. In other words, just downloading and installing all the mods on this list won't allow you to shortcut the process of learning through trial and error in an attempt to duplicate my efforts. Your characters and screen images will not look like mine without some *major* customization on your part. However, the mods on this list will give you a good starting point for your own custom work and I'm more than happy to share my list with you.

Skin Texture - custom, created in Photoshop, based on things I liked from Coverwomen, Bella's Better Females, SG Textures, Real Girls, and Mature Skin
Skin Shine - custom, created in Photoshop, based on what was included with the skin texture mods
Body and Head Normal Maps - custom, created in Texture Blender
Body Mesh - custom, created using BodySlide, based on UUNP
Head Mesh - custom, sculpted in ECE
Hand Mesh and Normal Maps - HN66's Hands and Nails
Hair - ApachiiSkyHair, KS Hairdos
Eyebrows - Brows, SG Female Eyebrows, Maevan2's Eye Brows
Eye Textures - custom, created in Photoshop, based on The Eyes of Beauty and Natural Eyes
Eyelashes - HN66's Long Eyelashes
Fingernails - custom textures, created in Photoshop and applied to HN66's Hands and Nails
Teeth - Realistic Teeth
Tintmasks - custom, created in Photoshop
ENB - custom (with ELFX), based on things I liked from several ENBs, including (but not limited to): Sharpshooter, RealVision, Kountervibe, Project, and Seasons of Skyrim

Keep in mind that I am not a computer programmer or professional modder. I'm simply a huge Skyrim mod enthusiast who wanted to create a better, more realistic looking game and character for myself. If I can make things look like I have, anyone can with some learning and some practice.

In other words...

You can do it!!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratylus*
> 
> Most of this stuff you can find on the Skyrim Nexus, but I've customized a lot of it for personal usage. In other words, just downloading and installing all the mods on this list won't allow you to shortcut the process of learning through trial and error in an attempt to duplicate my efforts. Your characters and screen images will not look like mine without some *major* customization on your part. However, the mods on this list will give you a good starting point for your own custom work and I'm more than happy to share my list with you.
> 
> Skin Texture - custom, created in Photoshop, based on things I liked from Coverwomen, Bella's Better Females, SG Textures, Real Girls, and Mature Skin
> Skin Shine - custom, created in Photoshop, based on what was included with the skin texture mods
> Body and Head Normal Maps - custom, created in Texture Blender
> Body Mesh - custom, created using BodySlide, based on UUNP
> Head Mesh - custom, sculpted in ECE
> Hand Mesh and Normal Maps - HN66's Hands and Nails
> Hair - ApachiiSkyHair, KS Hairdos
> Eyebrows - Brows, SG Female Eyebrows, Maevan2's Eye Brows
> Eye Textures - custom, created in Photoshop, based on The Eyes of Beauty and Natural Eyes
> Eyelashes - HN66's Long Eyelashes
> Fingernails - custom textures, created in Photoshop and applied to HN66's Hands and Nails
> Teeth - Realistic Teeth
> Tintmasks - custom, created in Photoshop
> ENB - custom (with ELFX), based on things I liked from several ENBs, including (but not limited to): Sharpshooter, RealVision, Kountervibe, Project, and Seasons of Skyrim
> 
> Keep in mind that I am not a computer programmer or professional modder. I'm simply a huge Skyrim mod enthusiast who wanted to create a better, more realistic looking game and character for myself. If I can make things look like I have, anyone can with some learning and some practice.
> 
> In other words...
> 
> You can do it!!


Lovely, good job mate!


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/LHb4rw


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZ5yoN


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZ5avU


__
https://flic.kr/p/M9S5dg


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZ5tys


__
https://flic.kr/p/LcwuTN


__
https://flic.kr/p/LcGFyK


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZ5eeA


__
https://flic.kr/p/LHaRuq


__
https://flic.kr/p/LcGuMK


__
https://flic.kr/p/LHaY35


__
https://flic.kr/p/LHb7T1


__
https://flic.kr/p/LcGM2P


__
https://flic.kr/p/LHb98W

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> *gorgeousness*
> More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums


DAMN!
...
DAMN!


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed. I really like how that looks. Nice and clean looking.


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks guys


----------



## Cratylus

Here's a new character I just finished creating.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratylus*
> 
> Here's a new character I just finished creating.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice character, digging the lighting in the background thru the windows too in the last couple pics. Its been a long time since I updated my mod list, there are most likely some good enhancements to the list I already have.


----------



## Lhotse

Enderal

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20160914205455_1_zpskxarxcic.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20160914222946_1_zpsxcjcj3qz.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20160915220533_1_zpsctqfiopn.jpg.html


----------



## gtarmanrob

Havent visited this thread for a long time. One look at what everyone is accomplishing here...im reinstalling soon as i get home


----------



## Strix2206




----------



## MaximilianPs

Impressive








... texture are 4K I guess which ENB?


----------



## MaximilianPs

Advice: Modwat.ch is awsome to share the mod-list !
I recommend everyone to use it when they ask you what mod were used









http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/56640/?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Yeah that would be epic please







just getting back into modding this again, downloaded that Enderal thing but havent tried yet.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/M5jZg6


__
https://flic.kr/p/MRQ3Fo


__
https://flic.kr/p/MUqihM


__
https://flic.kr/p/MRQcmQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/MYTp81


__
https://flic.kr/p/MUqmva


__
https://flic.kr/p/MUqgdB


__
https://flic.kr/p/MUqe4g


__
https://flic.kr/p/MRQ6Ej


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thanks guys


Do you share your ENB at all?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you share your ENB at all?


"Sharing is caring. I don't care."


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Do you share your ENB at all?


PM me here or on Nexus


----------



## Strix2206

*Modding Skyrim - WIP*















*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/MwEwvM


__
https://flic.kr/p/MwNBpj


__
https://flic.kr/p/NmSpdg


__
https://flic.kr/p/NuwX84


__
https://flic.kr/p/NmSkrZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/MwNVF9


__
https://flic.kr/p/NuwYcD


__
https://flic.kr/p/N3bsPw


__
https://flic.kr/p/NrjmMJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/N3bo4u


----------



## Somasonic

Wow


----------



## EddWar

Does anybody know if the actual mods going to work with the special edition?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Does anybody know if the actual mods going to work with the special edition?


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/news/12910/?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/MwEwvM
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/MwNBpj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NmSpdg
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NuwX84
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NmSkrZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/MwNVF9
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NuwYcD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/N3bsPw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NrjmMJ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/N3bo4u


If I'm not mistaken that's oblivion/skywind?


----------



## electricsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that's oblivion/skywind?


It's total converstion mod Enderal:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/77868/?
http://enderal.com/


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Does anybody know if the actual mods going to work with the special edition?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/news/12910/?
Click to expand...

Thanks, hope some of the mods that I used are "remade" for the SS.


----------



## theshadowofsam

@electricsheep Wow. Those screenshots are crazy. You're ENB is amazing.


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks theshadowofsam and Somasonic on the previous page - nice to get some feedback


----------



## LocoDiceGR

If anyone is running modded skyrim with i5 750 and maybe AMD card please P.M me
Thank you!


----------



## newone757

Somehow I always seem to come back to this old game. It's still among my favorites, and getting your mods and ENB to cooperate is half of the fun/battle.


----------



## electricsheep

Skyrim SE, PhoenixVivid ENB with some tweaks


__
https://flic.kr/p/PerZMV


__
https://flic.kr/p/ALJVvf


__
https://flic.kr/p/PerYfg


__
https://flic.kr/p/PerZ7X


__
https://flic.kr/p/P49ivy


__
https://flic.kr/p/P49hv7


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pes1gk


__
https://flic.kr/p/PerXyg


__
https://flic.kr/p/P49dQm


----------



## Creator

Does anyone have any statistics on the performance of heavily modded Vanilla vs heavily modded SE?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim SE, PhoenixVivid ENB with some tweaks
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/PerZMV
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ALJVvf
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/PerYfg
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/PerZ7X
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/P49ivy
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/P49hv7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Pes1gk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/PerXyg
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/P49dQm


is that with no mods? just the SE content?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> is that with no mods? just the SE content?


No, the grass is much different from what I've seen. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## electricsheep

*ronnin426850*
Just have a few dozen mods installed so far, main ones are SFO, Vivid Weathers and Verdant, but I have copied over most of my texture files from Skyrim which was made up from 100s of texture packs and mods. Plus I've increased the uLargeRefLODGridSize and increase the shadow map size for more detailed shadows.

*Creator*
Haven't done any real benchmarking but SE runs a lot better, even with some heavy flora mods - I can run at 4k 60FPS with the mods used in the screens above with a basic reshade preset and forced NV HBAO (in game SSAO casues issues with the SLI fix I'm using) The game doesn't get anywhere near as bottlenecked with heavy mesh mods anymore. This gives a very nice setup for gameplay.

The screenshots above use heavy MXAO (very high HQ settings) and lots of prost processing that I've cranked up just for screenshots, but I can get around 50-60 FPS @ 4k with some more sensible reshade settings that look nearly as good.


----------



## greywarden

Well I've pulled my system apart, got rid of those terrible RX480s (so many driver issues) and I just bought my first 1070, and my second 1070 should be ordered next payday, now I just need the rest of the system (6700k/7700K *maybe even a Zen SR7 - 8c/16t on par with Intel - they claim* triple M.2 RAID0, yeah it's going to take a few months to save up and build) and I'll be back to modding Skyrim and SSE again









@electricsheep your Skyrim ENB settings look great very well balanced orange/blue (I hate when there's too much of either), the SSE ones look really dark, though, like really dark.


----------



## Strix2206

*Modding Skyrim - WIP*

Downsampled from 3200x1800 to 1920x1080 resolution
Egde AA + TAA + Sub-Pixel AA











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

Downsampled from 3200x1800 to 1920x1080 resolution.









*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/Pgouu1


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pgouu1
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/Pru2nx


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pru2nx
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/NeVJyP


__
https://flic.kr/p/NeVJyP
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/PmNwkT


__
https://flic.kr/p/PmNwkT
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/Pvne2L


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pvne2L
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Lol. Epic first post. Welcome to the party.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Pgouu1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Pgouu1
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

^^ Thanks man.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Pgouu1
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Pgouu1
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NeVJyP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NeVJyP
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/












Unfortunately most Skyrim screenshots suffer from low poly count terrain mostly. Zoomed out OK, view at 100% ewww.
All the crazy bloom is typical to newer TES and it's mods, I can's stand bloom when playing though.


----------



## Dubl




----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/Png9uL


__
https://flic.kr/p/Png9uL
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## SirWaWa

so has everyone migrated to the special edition?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so has everyone migrated to the special edition?


I haven't yet, probably wont unless it becomes free or drops in price. I don't have all the DLC either, only dragonborn.


----------



## SirWaWa

I got the legendary edition soon as it was announced back then with all the dlc

I really do like the more stable, smoother 64-bit client


----------



## inedenimadam




----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I got the legendary edition soon as it was announced back then with all the dlc
> 
> *I really do like the more stable, smoother 64-bit client*


I got the Legendary edition free since I had all the bits and bobs and I have to agree; it runs soooo much smoother it's ridiculous


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I got the legendary edition soon as it was announced back then with all the dlc
> 
> I really do like the more stable, smoother 64-bit client


I got special edition alright, but reluctant to start it up because there's no SkyUI. I'll try to adapt when I finish my current playthrough.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I got the Legendary edition free since I had all the bits and bobs and I have to agree; it runs soooo much smoother it's ridiculous


so you got 2 games for free (albeit the same one lol)

64-bit clients are the way to go provided you have a 64-bit OS and more than 4gb of ram and a nice beefy quad core or better cpu

this should have been the norm long time ago


----------



## SirWaWa

so I understand the latest patch fixes the sound quality issue in the special edition

no need to copy over the sound files from the original to the special, correct?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so you got 2 games for free (albeit the same one lol)
> 
> 64-bit clients are the way to go provided you have a 64-bit OS and more than 4gb of ram and a nice beefy quad core or better cpu
> 
> this should have been the norm long time ago


2 games for free? Sorry, I don't follow... Ooooh, I see, sorry I meant I got the _Special Edition_ free


----------



## BinaryBummer

I think if they want to stay in the game (Bethseda) they need to update the DX and the graphic contents. These days we are paying way more for GPU cards and yet few companies have used or touched on DX-12, full use of 8 cores CPU's, Memory either.

We are Overclocking PC and for what? Most the time it is just loading a bit faster. When i did Folding on here my electric bill went way up but I had 3 - 5 PC running. I gave that up and from my understanding no one has yet to achieve reckonition other then contesting who folds the most.

Cancer Research folding I can understand, but seti that space stuff is a waste of time.

So yeah OC'n uses more power and folding grinds away at the components.

I really would like to see more use or at least games being able to allow you better usage of memory. I had 6 GB in the old PC now I have 32gb and have not use more then 8 gb to my knowledge.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I got the legendary edition soon as it was announced back then with all the dlc
> 
> I really do like the more stable, smoother 64-bit client
> 
> 
> 
> I got special edition alright, but reluctant to start it up because there's no SkyUI. I'll try to adapt when I finish my current playthrough.
Click to expand...

Use SkyUI 2.2 from Oldrim. It works good enough for now., there is even a widescreen patch that gets it functional with my odd 3840x1440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so you got 2 games for free (albeit the same one lol)
> 
> 64-bit clients are the way to go provided you have a 64-bit OS and more than 4gb of ram and a nice beefy quad core or better cpu
> 
> this should have been the norm long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 2 games for free? Sorry, I don't follow... Ooooh, I see, sorry I meant I got the _Special Edition_ free
Click to expand...

Well, yeah. Console players have to buy the SE, but it is the only way for them to get mods. Bethesda had to make money off of this somehwere...they are a business after all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so I understand the latest patch fixes the sound quality issue in the special edition
> 
> no need to copy over the sound files from the original to the special, correct?


here is what was updated(no mention of audio) in 1.3:
General stability and performance improvements
Fixed an issue where Slow Time effects weren't behaving properly
Better support for 144hz displays


----------



## BinaryBummer

Well there is the fact that you can use the old sound files rather then the new ones, but also there is a few things out that are some sound mod. I mean for the most part you can still play the game without total immersion.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## SirWaWa

The Skyrim Special Edition *1.1* Update is now live on PC, Xbox One and PS4.

NOTE: Skyrim Special Edition Creation Kit users should also update to 1.1. Update by logging into the Bethesda.net Launcher.

FIXES

General performance and optimization improvements
Fixed rare issue with NPCs not appearing in proper locations
Fixed an issue with interface elements not appearing correctly on certain displays (Xbox One and PS4)
Fixed issue with saves erroneously being marked as Modded, even though no mods are active
*Updated some sound files to not use compression*

just as good as the original now?


----------



## BinaryBummer

Need it say more?


----------



## MonarchX

I tried the Special Edition, just the game + the latest unofficial patch and the intro scene was broken, the gate would not open... So much for all the remastering and patching - it is still a buggy mess!


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/NxGDyr


__
https://flic.kr/p/NxGDyr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/NxRQw1


__
https://flic.kr/p/NxRQw1
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

__
https://flic.kr/p/NAyTtD


__
https://flic.kr/p/NAyTtD
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I tried the Special Edition, just the game + the latest unofficial patch and the intro scene was broken, the gate would not open... So much for all the remastering and patching - it is still a buggy mess!


Scripts have not been touched (which is why a vanilla oldrim save will work in SE), so it shouldn't be any buggier than Oldrim...which also happens to still be a buggy mess


----------



## BinaryBummer

I went ahead and removed all my old skyrim then re installed then installed SE. Seems to be fine. I also like the mods being located within the menu but don't like the methods to find a mod now.
NexusMod was always a pain either upgrading, or login or something not installing right.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubl*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NxRQw1
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NxRQw1
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Hello! Is that heavily modded, or is that how the new updated edition looks? Sorry for the dumb question, just I'm behind on everything Skyrim


----------



## Dubl

There are some mods on here.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> NexusMod was always a pain either upgrading, or login or something not installing right.


True dat! ModOrganizer was always the way to go. MO2 was in development, but was abandoned when Nexus hired Tannin to work for them. In a way I am dissapointed that MO2 is dead, or on its last leg, but on the plus side, NMM may not suck now that Tannin is leading the charge. Time will tell, and for now its either a hacked together MO2, Manual install or NMM...not the best of choices.

I dont know if this qualifies as an "awesome screenshot", but I absolutely love a dark dungeon...


----------



## DIYDeath

Hopefully NMM gets better. I have to say, that is an especially unreliable program.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hopefully NMM gets better. I have to say, that is an especially unreliable program.


Well they shifted all the MOD's to Bethseda so they can control things as well as donation I think was another point of it as well. I also like that it is also handling the load order, so that is one less program to get like LOOT or such.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Hopefully NMM gets better. I have to say, that is an especially unreliable program.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they shifted all the MOD's to Bethseda so they can control things as well as donation I think was another point of it as well. I also like that it is also handling the load order, so that is one less program to get like LOOT or such.
Click to expand...

There are ALLOT of mods that can not or will not ever be released on Beth.net. Mod authors are refusing to work within the Bethesda environment. It is horribly moderated, with tons of stolen work being posted and not supported. Not to mention many mods are technically unable to be installed through in game mod page. You can manually edit the load order yourself from within the Mods Menu in game, but that is far from the 1 click sorting LOOT has to offer, and doesn't give you any sort of clue if/what is out of order. Loot can be run from within MO, as well as from within NMM.

If you only want the community patch and a couple texture replacers than Beth.net is probably the way to go. But for a heavily modded game, you really need another avenue.


----------



## Strix2206

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## electricsheep

Skyrim SE, Rudy ENB with a few post processing tweaks


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q2NcUR


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qd2dTc


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q2NbWZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/NYq3h6


__
https://flic.kr/p/NYq2a6


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q9LaiA


__
https://flic.kr/p/NYq2Kp


__
https://flic.kr/p/PD6HuA


__
https://flic.kr/p/PD6JFJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q9L4hh


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q2N8he


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qd2bDc


__
https://flic.kr/p/PZ4dKN


__
https://flic.kr/p/PZ4cmf


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q2N3jP


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/Pwb4xQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/PyUT9V


__
https://flic.kr/p/QK5kR9


__
https://flic.kr/p/QzpaHS


__
https://flic.kr/p/QK5tQW


__
https://flic.kr/p/PyUVLt


__
https://flic.kr/p/QNuc3R


__
https://flic.kr/p/PwaUG3


__
https://flic.kr/p/QenCSJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/QK5sry


__
https://flic.kr/p/QK5nis


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qzp35L


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pwb6C1


__
https://flic.kr/p/QenJD3


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/PRvwZ1


__
https://flic.kr/p/R8QL9M


__
https://flic.kr/p/PUfuZv


__
https://flic.kr/p/R8QSBg


__
https://flic.kr/p/QUFqPC


__
https://flic.kr/p/QUFrxm


__
https://flic.kr/p/PUfxCX


__
https://flic.kr/p/PUfyqD


----------



## JackCY

Can someone do no MODs vs your crazy mods that make the graphics probably crawl?







Wanna see how bad the stuff is by default as made by Bethesda.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

@electricsheep Import Skyrimean mint? That looks totally sick. You must have like 100 mods just for grass/ferns/flowers.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/RvH8N2


__
https://flic.kr/p/RhhUWJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/RvHa6c


__
https://flic.kr/p/RjY7kz


__
https://flic.kr/p/RhhVxJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/QecauS


__
https://flic.kr/p/QWg3CN


----------



## electricsheep

Dusted off my Skyrim Preset for a few more shots..


__
https://flic.kr/p/Rxkatu


__
https://flic.kr/p/R2rpk9


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qjnwyf


__
https://flic.kr/p/Qjnyoh


__
https://flic.kr/p/RxkcAf


__
https://flic.kr/p/QjnuA7


__
https://flic.kr/p/QjnD4u


----------



## Sodalink

One mods do you have? I've been wanting to get back to Skyrim, but I always stop when I realize I don't have it modded enough to look like that. Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Dusted off my Skyrim Preset for a few more shots..
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Rxkatu
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/R2rpk9
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Qjnwyf
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Qjnyoh
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/RxkcAf
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QjnuA7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/QjnD4u


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks, the answer is not simple though..

My Skyrim is made up of literally 100s of mods, many them customised too. However the main mods used to acehive the look are:

My ENB (PM me if you would like to try it)
ELE weathers
Main texture packs used: Tamtiel Reloaded, Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, Skyrim 2K, Serious HD, Vivid Landscapes, AMidianBorn, Pfuscher's 4k
Flora: Skyrim Flora Overhaul, Tamriel Reloaded Grass Field Ed, Unique Grasses and ground covers and Unbelievable Grass 2
Expanded Towns and Cities
Real roads
Parallax Reloaded
WATER
SMIM

Images caputed at 5k resolution (downsampled to 4k for upload) 8k shadows, ugrids 11


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thanks, the answer is not simple though..
> 
> My Skyrim is made up of literally 100s of mods, many them customised too. However the main mods used to acehive the look are:
> 
> My ENB (PM me if you would like to try it)
> ELE weathers
> Main texture packs used: Tamtiel Reloaded, Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, Skyrim 2K, Serious HD, Vivid Landscapes, AMidianBorn, Pfuscher's 4k
> Flora: Skyrim Flora Overhaul, Tamriel Reloaded Grass Field Ed, Unique Grasses and ground covers and Unbelievable Grass 2
> Expanded Towns and Cities
> Real roads
> Parallax Reloaded
> WATER
> SMIM
> 
> Images caputed at 5k resolution (downsampled to 4k for upload) 8k shadows, ugrids 11


Jesus what kind of frame rates do you get?


----------



## electricsheep

With my screen archery settings <10







Combination of 5k resoution, SSAO sizescale set to 1, ugrids and 8k shadows cripples the engine
(many of the settings are over done to max out quality for screenshots)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> With my screen archery settings <10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combination of 5k resoution, SSAO sizescale set to 1, ugrids and 8k shadows cripples the engine
> (many of the settings are over done to max out quality for screenshots)


Yeah, the engine can only do so much.


----------



## electricsheep

Skyrim SE, with Dolomite Weathers


__
https://flic.kr/p/Rnaatd


__
https://flic.kr/p/QGNTA2


__
https://flic.kr/p/QGNJGa


__
https://flic.kr/p/QGNMAM


__
https://flic.kr/p/RKQKua


__
https://flic.kr/p/RHd1Zf


__
https://flic.kr/p/Rna8fA


__
https://flic.kr/p/RHcQUW


__
https://flic.kr/p/RHcURy


__
https://flic.kr/p/QEf5y3


__
https://flic.kr/p/Rnabtj


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Thanks, the answer is not simple though..
> 
> My Skyrim is made up of literally 100s of mods, many them customised too. However the main mods used to acehive the look are:
> 
> My ENB (PM me if you would like to try it)
> ELE weathers
> Main texture packs used: Tamtiel Reloaded, Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, Skyrim 2K, Serious HD, Vivid Landscapes, AMidianBorn, Pfuscher's 4k
> Flora: Skyrim Flora Overhaul, Tamriel Reloaded Grass Field Ed, Unique Grasses and ground covers and Unbelievable Grass 2
> Expanded Towns and Cities
> Real roads
> Parallax Reloaded
> WATER
> SMIM
> 
> Images caputed at 5k resolution (downsampled to 4k for upload) 8k shadows, ugrids 11


Have you used DyndoLod ?


----------



## electricsheep

I did try DyndoLod once, but couldn't get it working - possibly made a mistake but I have a very long load order with lots of custom edits..


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> I did try DyndoLod once, but couldn't get it working - possibly made a mistake but I have a very long load order with lots of custom edits..


The only time Dyndolod doesn't work properly is when you have duplicate entries (meaning something dun goofed up) or didn't follow the special instructions for mods like Open Cities or Birds of Skyrim. It's worth using, it improves the LODs of skyrim significantly and removes the need for ugrids to be set higher than 7, even for scene archery. It also enables you to use awesome overhauls like Enhanced Landscapes.


----------



## _Nikhil

I am getting a some ctds recently because of the windows 10 VRAM limitation. I think Dyndolod will be too heavy on VRAM.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I am getting a some ctds recently because of the windows 10 VRAM limitation. I think Dyndolod will be too heavy on VRAM.


Looking for a Win7 on ebay.


----------



## electricsheep

Used these many times without problem:

https://www.kinguin.net/catalogsearch/result/index/?q=windows+7


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I am getting a some ctds recently because of the windows 10 VRAM limitation. I think Dyndolod will be too heavy on VRAM.


Dyndolod doesn't use much vram, it used to but you can set it to generate 256 and upwards in size. If you're already getting CTDs though...then yeah. You need Windows 7 before adding Dyndolod.


----------



## DIYDeath

Finished modifying my ENB and whatnot, 20-40 fps on a GTX 1080 (@ 2560x1080), highest quality filters possible and Opethfeldt DoF (because it's my favorite).

I'll take more screenshots later. It's playable but it would be nice if I could squeeze some more fps out of my rig







.


----------



## DIYDeath

Downsampled from 3620x1527, real gameplay screenshots.


----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/SJusRo


__
https://flic.kr/p/SJuxem


__
https://flic.kr/p/SN6FHX


__
https://flic.kr/p/SAMQPF


__
https://flic.kr/p/RvCjCN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SJuoxo


__
https://flic.kr/p/SJuuQy


__
https://flic.kr/p/SJur8y


__
https://flic.kr/p/SJuvHA


----------



## MURDoctrine

Looks nice electric. Might start modding the piss out of my skyrim again once I get a 1080i in my rig. Just wish the SE stuff would catch up. CBBE and SKSE64 seems to be taking forever but the wait will be so worth it.


----------



## electricsheep

Yeh, got an itchy trigger finger for a couple of those on Friday







Debating whether to hold off for the custom editions.. or get the FEs and water cool them.


----------



## jesster925




----------



## electricsheep

New video:


----------



## MURDoctrine

Wow I just read the stuff about W10 Vram limits as I haven't touched Oldrim in so long. I really hope I don't have to setup a W7 boot just to play this with the mods I want to. Was really hoping to punish my 1080ti's Vram too.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Wow I just read the stuff about W10 Vram limits as I haven't touched Oldrim in so long. I really hope I don't have to setup a W7 boot just to play this with the mods I want to. Was really hoping to punish my 1080ti's Vram too.


You'll need Win 7 then, or use Skyrim SE. Blame Microsoft for being lazy, they've known about this bug for a good 4-5 years now and have done absolutely nothing to fix it...


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You'll need Win 7 then, or use Skyrim SE. Blame Microsoft for being lazy, they've known about this bug for a good 4-5 years now and have done absolutely nothing to fix it...


Yeah installing it on W10 atm. I've got a spare 1TB drive in my media center pc that I plan on throwing a copy of 7 and skyrim on too incase my loadout is too much for it to handle.


----------



## electricsheep

Downsampled from 6k


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vvy7ZV


__
https://flic.kr/p/UdW2Gf


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vg1EyG


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vvy4dX


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vg1xwW


__
https://flic.kr/p/UgXgee


__
https://flic.kr/p/UdVU75


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vvy56D


__
https://flic.kr/p/UdW6fN


__
https://flic.kr/p/Vg1BH1


__
https://flic.kr/p/UVoTpL


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pitchure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/UdW2Gf


#mindblown


----------



## MURDoctrine

Is that SSE in the screenshots electric?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> New video:


Stunning! Nice work!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> #mindblown


right!? wow!


----------



## electricsheep

kgtuning,evensen007, KYKYLLIKA Thanks









MURDoctrine, Screenshots are from Oldrim


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> kgtuning,evensen007, KYKYLLIKA Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MURDoctrine, Screenshots are from Oldrim


Wait does sli work in skyrim? I haven't played in a long time but have both oldrim and se.


----------



## electricsheep

Yes, Skyrim has it's own official SLI profile and SE works (with a few issues) with 0x080020F5 bits (Dark Souls II)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Yes, Skyrim has it's own official SLI profile and SE works (with a few issues) with 0x080020F5 bits (Dark Souls II)


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## evensen007

I had read somewhere that ENB isn't as nice on the newer Special Edition; is that true? I had the old version loaded with a pretty sweet ENB, but got the Special Edition so I could take advantage of my 1080 ti's 11GB of vRAM. Looking forward to reloading it and spending some time in Skyrim again.


----------



## kgtuning

11gb of vram... seems my gtx970s just are not enough anymore. 4gb.. lol


----------



## evensen007

I'd hate to ask this most reoccurring question, but... Since I've been out of Skyrim for a few years and just got the new Special Edition, can someone recommend the first 5-10 mods you would add? Mostly graphics, but maybe even some gameplay changing mods? Thanks!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I too started playing again this/last month, I bet there's lots of nice modern mods I'm missing.

However I have stopped playing again. I have a mage build going fine, and started a warrior game, and got stuck vs. the damned Falmor and their pets

AND THEN I FOUND ASSASSINS CREED BLACK FLAG, and I've been at that mainly this past 1-2 weeks


----------



## electricsheep

Skyrim SE, downsampled from 8k










__
https://flic.kr/p/WpPvMM


__
https://flic.kr/p/V8ua1s


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wmm2aQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/V8u7Xu


__
https://flic.kr/p/WmkZGE


__
https://flic.kr/p/VbiKwz


__
https://flic.kr/p/VPCwL1


----------



## electricsheep

Oldrim










__
https://flic.kr/p/WkoSQt


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wtt2um


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wtt9UG


__
https://flic.kr/p/VfNKcL


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wh6YBm


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wx5fhr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wh76jQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wh75jU


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wh6Zhj


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wx54Hk


__
https://flic.kr/p/VWJzj3


__
https://flic.kr/p/VfNKLS


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wh71Eu


__
https://flic.kr/p/Wh74Aj


----------



## ASO7




----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big pitchurs


And this is why Skyrim is still the best-looking game, almost 6 years later.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Skyrim is still the best-looking game


never will be


----------



## Ryu Silveira

Wow! I forgot how well you can mod Skyrim! Insane! I just bought a GTX 1080 ti Aorus Extreme Edition; playing on a 4K monitor, would I be able to hit these type of quality images in game while still hitting 60 frames? I've been debating between picking up Skyrim. I heard to avoid the Special Edition though because it doesn't have that loader to install mods, it makes you "buy" them off the Bethesda website? Anyone know more information about this or should I just buy the original Skyrim and mod that?


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> never will be


Really? I want to see what you've seen.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryu Silveira*
> 
> Wow! I forgot how well you can mod Skyrim! Insane! I just bought a GTX 1080 ti Aorus Extreme Edition; playing on a 4K monitor, would I be able to hit these type of quality images in game while still hitting 60 frames? I've been debating between picking up Skyrim. I heard to avoid the Special Edition though because it doesn't have that loader to install mods, it makes you "buy" them off the Bethesda website? Anyone know more information about this or should I just buy the original Skyrim and mod that?


If you buy one version, you automagically get the other. You dont have to pay bethesda for any mods. There is a mod selection tab within the menu. Although, there are limits to what you can get done from within the game. If you want a better modding experience, you should head over to Nexus Mods, which has the biggest collection of mods for Skyrim. Here you can find mods for both Oldrim, and Special Edition. http://www.nexusmods.com/games/? We are kind of in limbo right now waiting on a script extender for S.E., so many mods are not available for SE that are staples for Oldrim.

With that said. S.E. is a much smoother running game in my experience, and can still be modded to the moon without the script extender...so unless you know what you are missing without it, you probably wont be missing a thing.









Yes, get Skyrim. Yes, its old. Yes, it still a top notch game. Yes, it looks as good as modern games when modded properly.


----------



## Ryu Silveira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you buy one version, you automagically get the other. You dont have to pay bethesda for any mods. There is a mod selection tab within the menu. Although, there are limits to what you can get done from within the game. If you want a better modding experience, you should head over to Nexus Mods, which has the biggest collection of mods for Skyrim. Here you can find mods for both Oldrim, and Special Edition. http://www.nexusmods.com/games/? We are kind of in limbo right now waiting on a script extender for S.E., so many mods are not available for SE that are staples for Oldrim.
> 
> With that said. S.E. is a much smoother running game in my experience, and can still be modded to the moon without the script extender...so unless you know what you are missing without it, you probably wont be missing a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, get Skyrim. Yes, its old. Yes, it still a top notch game. Yes, it looks as good as modern games when modded properly.


Ahhhh well thank you for clarifying this! Makes sense now. People on Steam were complaining in the reviews how it didn't have Script Extender and to avoid, etc. I may pick up the Special Edition later on down the road and check it out. So the Script Extender is coming, just a matter of when rather than if?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryu Silveira*
> 
> So the Script Extender is coming, just a matter of when rather than if?


http://skse.silverlock.org/


----------



## ASO7




----------



## electricsheep

__
https://flic.kr/p/YvUPcE


__
https://flic.kr/p/XTpikn


__
https://flic.kr/p/YvV3d9


__
https://flic.kr/p/XTpedz


__
https://flic.kr/p/YvURoo


__
https://flic.kr/p/XTpfyk


__
https://flic.kr/p/XTph82


__
https://flic.kr/p/BNykgy


__
https://flic.kr/p/XTp4jg


__
https://flic.kr/p/XTp8Bz


__
https://flic.kr/p/XPU2du


----------



## kgtuning

^WOW! How much vram does that use?


----------



## electricsheep

It maxes out my 1080Tis..


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KYKYLLIKA*
> 
> Really? I want to see what you've seen.


All I see is mods and bloom as well as most GPUs turning into a crawl. Nice for screenshots, until you zoom in as usual for computer generated images from games.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Just thought I would give a heads up to those that don't know. SKSE64 is out in alpha and several of the SKSE reliant mods are slowly being ported over in alpha states. Also CBBE has finally been released for SSE. Going to be a fun week remodding SSE and tweaking.


----------



## Somasonic

Yay







Might finally get some decent interface tweaks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Just thought I would give a heads up to those that don't know. SKSE64 is out in alpha and several of the SKSE reliant mods are slowly being ported over in alpha states. Also CBBE has finally been released for SSE. Going to be a fun week remodding SSE and tweaking.


Rep for the heads up. Too bad I am out of town on work for a whole week!


----------



## kgtuning

Hey guys does new rim support sli? I have old rim and sli works nice... but what about new rim?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hey guys does new rim support sli? I have old rim and sli works nice... but what about new rim?


Negative captain, you have to force it with NVINSPECTOR, and there AO side effects. I forget the SLI bits I was using, and I am out of town til Monday.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Negative captain, you have to force it with NVINSPECTOR, and there AO side effects. I forget the SLI bits I was using, and I am out of town til Monday.


Ahhh, no worries I'll just play with old rim.. modded old rim runs the vram on my gtx970s pretty hard and looks pretty. I'm content for now.


----------



## Skinnered

0x080020F5 is what I use.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> 0x080020F5 is what I use.


that's the one. The 2 can be manipulated up or down to for more agressive or relaxed scaling. Results may vary, but with my 980s; 0x80030F5 scaled better with only minor stutter, while 08x0010F5 was a smoother frame time with lower scaling.

Thsee SLI bits work with a surprising number of DX11 games that otherwise don't support SLI.


----------



## Somasonic

*Skyrim SE* + Mods + Reshade


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> that's the one. The 2 can be manipulated up or down to for more agressive or relaxed scaling. Results may vary, but with my 980s; 0x80030F5 scaled better with only minor stutter, while 08x0010F5 was a smoother frame time with lower scaling.
> 
> Thsee SLI bits work with a surprising number of DX11 games that otherwise don't support SLI.


Intresting. Will look at it again to see how its works out on my rig


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

My SK is modded but wow it never looks near as good as so many pics on here

I haven't even tried modding FO4 right now, played it to about lvl 20??? last year but even with 980Ti I had crappy performance in cities'like PS/xbox 20-30FPS sometimes.

I'm just into a lvl18 game, and never entered Boston really yet, it better not start doing that again....I used mods last time, and I hope they were to blame for the crap FPS

We shall see


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> My SK is modded but wow it never looks near as good as so many pics on here
> 
> I haven't even tried modding FO4 right now, played it to about lvl 20??? last year but even with 980Ti I had crappy performance in cities'like PS/xbox 20-30FPS sometimes.
> 
> I'm just into a lvl18 game, and never entered Boston really yet, it better not start doing that again....I used mods last time, and I hope they were to blame for the crap FPS
> 
> We shall see


What res do you play at? My 980 had no problem with it maxed holding 50-60fps modded even in the cities at 1080p.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> My SK is modded but wow it never looks near as good as so many pics on here
> 
> I haven't even tried modding FO4 right now, played it to about lvl 20??? last year but even with 980Ti I had crappy performance in cities'like PS/xbox 20-30FPS sometimes.
> 
> I'm just into a lvl18 game, and never entered Boston really yet, it better not start doing that again....I used mods last time, and I hope they were to blame for the crap FPS
> 
> We shall see


High shadow settings can stuff up the fps in FO4, especially in the cities. Try playing with those settings if you get bad fps again and see how you get on. Also try googling low fps in FO4; there are a ton of tweak guides out there for it. Oh and god rays. They can kill the performance as well.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> My SK is modded but wow it never looks near as good as so many pics on here
> 
> I haven't even tried modding FO4 right now, played it to about lvl 20??? last year but even with 980Ti I had crappy performance in cities'like PS/xbox 20-30FPS sometimes.
> 
> I'm just into a lvl18 game, and never entered Boston really yet, it better not start doing that again....I used mods last time, and I hope they were to blame for the crap FPS
> 
> We shall see


Fallout 4 definitely gets bad performance, depending on god ray quality and location even on decent hardware. There are mods that help out, however, like a plugin that allows Fallout 4 to generate dynamic shadow resolutions based on distance.

Skyrim only looks good with heavy ENBs and typically only in screen shots (with a ton of texture/mesh mods) which utterly neuters performance regardless of hardware.


----------



## MURDoctrine

So whats everyone's favorite out of the box ENB for Oldrim atm. Finally got around to reinstalling and modding both but they broke SKSE64 on SSE yesterday so I can't touch it right now.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> So whats everyone's favorite out of the box ENB for Oldrim atm. Finally got around to reinstalling and modding both but they broke SKSE64 on SSE yesterday so I can't touch it right now.


I always come back at NLA, slighty edited to my needs, with vivid clouds and fogs and ELFX for interiors (with enhancer).


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> I always come back at NLA, slighty edited to my needs, with vivid clouds and fogs and ELFX for interiors (with enhancer).


Try Aoen ENB, it's based on NLA.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Yeah I've tried Aeon in the past and didn't like it. Ill give it another try I guess. Running Rudy atm with NLA but might switch over to snapdragon. I need to see if Somber got updated as it used to be my go to back in the day. Thanks for the input all.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> I always come back at NLA, slighty edited to my needs, with vivid clouds and fogs and ELFX for interiors (with enhancer).


I was always partial to Realvision, some people hate it, it depends what you're looking for though.


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Try Aoen ENB, it's based on NLA.


I've used earlier versions, very nice, but the direct lighting intensities during dawn and dust are more to my taste in NLA, less bright/intense. But I will defenitly have a peek in the updated present in time.
I also like Dahaka's enb very much, but it has some flaws with a few weathers/tod's, where as NLA is good everwhere.


----------



## electricsheep

Just some quick test shots with new ENB SSAO/IL for SE

4k @ 60FPS










__
https://flic.kr/p/EiB1wd


__
https://flic.kr/p/22rgyNe


__
https://flic.kr/p/Huxjer


__
https://flic.kr/p/22rgpxF


__
https://flic.kr/p/EiB5P1


__
https://flic.kr/p/22o7Qhh


__
https://flic.kr/p/215VKVM


__
https://flic.kr/p/22rgrTx


__
https://flic.kr/p/22o7QGf


__
https://flic.kr/p/EiB2nS


----------



## _Nikhil




----------



## kgtuning

@electricsheep... wow!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @electricsheep... wow!


I concur!



I am itching to do another playthough, but want to see 'Vortex' launch before I start the process of modding...again. Janunary I hear.


----------



## electricsheep

inedenimadam, kgtunin. Thank you


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> inedenimadam, kgtunin. Thank you


wouldn't mind a peak at your loadout...and and post processing secrets you may be willing to share


----------



## electricsheep

Load order:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GameMode=SkyrimSE

Skyrim.esm=1
Update.esm=1
Dawnguard.esm=1
HearthFires.esm=1
Dragonborn.esm=1
RSkyrimChildren.esm=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
ApachiiHairFemales.esm=1
ApachiiHair.esm=1
RaceCompatibility.esm=1
BSAssets.esm=1
BSHeartland.esm=1
BSPatchSE.esp=1
BS_DLC_patch.esp=1
Unofficial Skyrim Special Edition Patch.esp=1
RelightingSkyrim_SSE.esp=1
KS_Hairdo's_Lite.esp=1
SMIM-SE-Merged-All.esp=1
Point The Way.esp=1
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
RSChildren - Complete.esp=1
AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp=1
Immersive Citizens - AI Overhaul.esp=1
Ordinator - Perks of Skyrim.esp=1
Relationship Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp=1
Immersive Patrols II.esp=1
Footprints.esp=1
JKs Whiterun.esp=1
RSChildren_PatchUSSEP.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo.esp=1
1nivWICCloaks.esp=1
SkyrimIsWindy.esp=1
Sit Anywhere.esp=1
Better Dynamic Snow.esp=1
Beards.esp=1
BirdsOfSkyrim_SSE.esp=1
Bent Pines.esp=1
SSE High Quality Music.esp=1
armored-horses.esp=1
MaximilianPs - Uthgerd.esp=1
Lydia.esp=1
RWT Lod Fix.esp=1
Joy of Perspective.esp=1
MajesticMountains.esp=1
MajesticMountains_Moss.esp=0
SunDaytimeNorth_MM_default.esp=1
iHUD.esp=1
NAT.esp=1
WondersofWeather.esp=1
SkyUI_SE.esp=1
fallentreebridges.esp=1
Riverwood Reborn.esp=1
CharacterMakingExtender.esp=1
RaceCompatibility USSEP Patch.esp=1
EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp=1
Beautiful Cities.esp=1
Dr_Bandolier.esp=1
SMIM-Bruma-Patch.esp=1
Cloaks.esp=1
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp=1
Cloaks - USSEP Patch.esp=1
Convenient Horses.esp=1
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp=1
DiverseDragonsCollectionSE.esp=1
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp=1
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=1
Inns and Taverns.esp=1
JoP - Immersive Armors Patch.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Watercolor.esp=1
RSChildren Patch - BS Bruma.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
FNIS.esp=1
FNISspells.esp=1
Craftable Invisible Helmets.esp=1
Verdant - A Skyrim Grass Plugin SSE Version.esp=1
Veydosebrom - Grasses and Groundcover.esp=1
Cutting Room Floor.esp=1
CRF_RSChildrenPatch.esp=1
DiverseWerewolvesCollection.esp=1
Forgotten DungeonsSSE.esp=1
High Level Enemies.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Dawnguard.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Dragonborn.esp=1
Inigo.esp=1
MoreWerewolves.esp=1
Book of UUNP Iron And Steel.esp=1
Book of UUNP - Textures.esp=1
BlendedRoads.esp=1
SoundsofSkyrimComplete.esp=1
SoS_ImmersiveCitizens_Patch.esp=1
SoS_NAT_Patch.esp=1
No World Map Fog.esp=1
Map Markers Complete.esp=1
Remove Interior Fog 2.0.esp=1
Obsidian Mountain Fogs.esp=1



Textures are a custom mix of 100s of packs - I ported my Oldrim textures as a base - a lot of my textures are from Tamriel Reloaded

ENB used Natural View Tamriel (NVT) ENB: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/11203 with NAT weathers

Hope this helps


----------



## MURDoctrine

@electricsheep The SSE shots look great. I see you upgraded to the 8700k. How are you liking it? Thinking about making the same jump myself.


----------



## electricsheep

Thanks! The 8700k is a great CPU, I got a pre-binned (5GHz) and delidded chip from OCUK, works a charm: great temps and blisteringly fast - got me back on some of the 3d Mark Hall of fame charts







Very quick in general use - I unzip a lot of large files and it flies through them and gaming is more consistent with no background interruptions for very smooth gameplay - the Witcher 3 and ESO are better with it. I would highly recommend the Maximus Hero MB for overclocking CPU and memory, just waiting for Asus to release a Z370 WS board..


----------



## electricsheep

More SE

Downsampled from 6k: (need more VRAM for 8k







)


__
https://flic.kr/p/HDNj7t


__
https://flic.kr/p/EtaVxL


__
https://flic.kr/p/21fCnJ6


__
https://flic.kr/p/EtaWZU


__
https://flic.kr/p/HDNtgk


__
https://flic.kr/p/21fCoB8


__
https://flic.kr/p/HDNqbc


__
https://flic.kr/p/22AyoCg


----------



## kgtuning

Man, my gtx970s just don't have enough vram. Hopefully I can pick up a 1080 soon.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Man, my gtx970s just don't have enough vram. Hopefully I can pick up a 1080 soon.


Pair of 980s...I know those feels. It sucks because you need the GPU grunt to run high res, but running SLI inherently uses more VRAM. I am waiting for Volta TI.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> but running SLI inherently uses more VRAM


What? Are you sure about that?


----------



## ShmooZ

What is the recommended size to post screens here?


----------



## ShmooZ

A few recent shots:


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShmooZ*
> 
> A few recent shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, those are pretty stunning. Nice work


----------



## ShmooZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, those are pretty stunning. Nice work


Thank you!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> but running SLI inherently uses more VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> What? Are you sure about that?
Click to expand...

Yes. I did some testing a few months back on a couple games. Its ~5%-10% depending on the game, but without a doubt VRAM usage is slightly higher with SLI enabled. I can speculate, but cant give a solid reason why.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes. I did some testing a few months back on a couple games. Its ~5%-10% depending on the game, but without a doubt VRAM usage is slightly higher with SLI enabled. I can speculate, but cant give a solid reason why.


I wonder if it's overhead related to coordinating the frames coming from the 2 cards?


----------



## ShmooZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I wonder if it's overhead related to coordinating the frames coming from the 2 cards?


That would be my guess also, though I don't know for sure either.

I am guessing that it would matter most what you have Maximum pre-rendered frames set at and also possibly the Triple buffering setting. Both Vsync and ENB frame cap come into play with frame syncing. I have Vertical sync enabled and frame cap at 30 in ENB, which seems to work best for me at 2160p.

My Nvidia CP settings:


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Still never finished this game. I've started 20-50 times for sure, IDK. And NEVER got 100% of ANY skill yet.

Right now I'm mainly an Orc bow/1-hander with very little magic. About 60% main quest.

I use the carryweight cheat. I should seriosly use other cheats just for the sake of theres so much time (for good/bad) to level up.

Sad thing is I'm only playing on master level, just for the sake of killing faster.

LOVE THIS GAME.........Never finished MQ, Assassins' Q, never found all shouts, have found tons of fun side quests and powerups from them....reminder to look them up

THIS TIME I'm saving backups of saves on multiple drives, and I only have 1 other open save of a super High Elf magic girl, about 25% into game


----------



## ShmooZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> NEVER got 100% of ANY skill yet.
> 
> I should seriosly use other cheats just for the sake of theres so much time (for good/bad) to level up.


You could try my batch files:

https://rd.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/88180?tab=files

There are other goals besides leveling up that make Skyrim a fun and rewarding game to play.

I just like waltzing through the rim like some kind of Daedric Dragongod!


----------



## ShmooZ




----------



## electricsheep

Rudy ENB SE, downsampled from 6k


__
https://flic.kr/p/FcvcWh


__
https://flic.kr/p/23hBotJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Y1qU4


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Y1rta


__
https://flic.kr/p/23kbVni


__
https://flic.kr/p/23kbQXg


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Y1o9e


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Y1q1a


__
https://flic.kr/p/22fBsvJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/23hBy3d


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Y1kY2


__
https://flic.kr/p/23hBjKm


__
https://flic.kr/p/DFoNMa


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Y1p7X


__
https://flic.kr/p/Fcvooj


----------



## kgtuning

WHOA! Looks awesome


----------



## Boinz

Hey everyone, getting back into Skyrim special edition now that skse is working, any ENB's that anyone can recommend?

I have a gtx 1060 6gb and an i5 3570k.


----------



## inedenimadam

Boinz said:


> Hey everyone, getting back into Skyrim special edition now that skse is working, any ENB's that anyone can recommend?
> 
> I have a gtx 1060 6gb and an i5 3570k.


Sorry, I cant recommend a suitable ENB.

But...Wow, SKSE is finally available for SE?! And Nexus is getting ready to drop "Vortex"? I smell a new play through in my near future!

:thumb:


----------



## Skinnered

inedenimadam said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> 0x080020F5 is what I use.
> 
> that's the one. The 2 can be manipulated up or down to for more agressive or relaxed scaling. Results may vary, but with my 980s; 0x80030F5 scaled better with only minor stutter, while 08x0010F5 was a smoother frame time with lower scaling.
> 
> Thsee SLI bits work with a surprising number of DX11 games that otherwise don't support SLI.


Back to nVidia from AMD and these bits indeed are faster, thanks  And good to know these are multi functional


----------



## inedenimadam

inedenimadam said:


> Sorry, I cant recommend a suitable ENB.
> 
> But...Wow, SKSE is finally available for SE?! And Nexus is getting ready to drop "Vortex"? I smell a new play through in my near future!
> 
> :thumb:



Quoting myself here because Vortex is released, and SKSE is working and the mods that require it are up. I am knee deep in a playthrough and it is the most stable I have ever had skyrim.


2 suggestions: 



1. DONT use JKs Skyrim. Yes, it beautiful, and yes it is stable...but the draw calls (and therefor performance hit) make towns for screen arching only.
2. DO use SE Engine Fixes. I am extremely limited on VRAM, but have plenty of GPU power (sli 980s). I don't know what magic it uses, but it brought my framerate from 30s to locked 60 in the rift outdoors.


And a plug for my new favorite ENB: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/17101





Skinnered said:


> Back to nVidia from AMD and these bits indeed are faster, thanks  And good to know these are multi functional



:specool:


----------

